# Pretend chat 2



## Jacqui

*Good Morning!!​*


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Good Morning ,I enjoy reading these post, I just do not respond very often.


----------



## wellington

Good morning to the two of you and everyone else. Hope you all having a great day planned today. It's still cold and a little snow today. Warm up coming the end of next week, ya . Going to put Tatum's enclosure back together, as he has been uprooting everything. He's gone nuts all of a sudden. Not sure what else I will do, but will be going out to dinner tonight. Enjoy


----------



## Jacqui

Hi Len! Well now that we know you read these posts, we will have to keep from talking about you, huh?  Just kidding.




wellington said:


> Good morning to the two of you and everyone else. Hope you all having a great day planned today. It's still cold and a little snow today. Warm up coming the end of next week, ya . Going to put Tatum's enclosure back together, as he has been uprooting everything. He's gone nuts all of a sudden. Not sure what else I will do, but will be going out to dinner tonight. Enjoy



Cold start to the morning, but nice winter temps coming up this week with even a few possible days to take folks (of the tortoise type) outside for short times to stretch their legs and even eat a weed or two.

Later today I am going to be running into Lincoln to take Jeff a refill on his meds and of course greens shopping. I am so looking forward to an hour or two with Jeff.


----------



## Kerryann

Good morning chatters


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Good morning chatters



Morning Ms Kerryann!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Good Morning from my bed because Rob let me sleep in this morning, yay!!


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Good Morning from my bed because Rob let me sleep in this morning, yay!!



How sweet of him!


----------



## mctlong

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Good Morning from my bed because Rob let me sleep in this morning, yay!!



Lucky you! I wish I could sleep in today, but I gotta take my cat Rosie to the vet.

Good morning everyone!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

mctlong said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning from my bed because Rob let me sleep in this morning, yay!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky you! I wish I could sleep in today, but I gotta take my cat Rosie to the vet.
> 
> Good morning everyone!
Click to expand...


Normal visit or is something wrong with her?


----------



## Zamric

Morning every one! Glad to see we got a new chat Thread to help out with the Lag issues.... So, did it help with lag issues? (I never really notice them because I'm all over TFO for short periods of time, then back again)


----------



## Jacqui

mctlong said:


> Lucky you! I wish I could sleep in today, but I gotta take my cat Rosie to the vet.



Everything okay?




Zamric said:


> Morning every one! Glad to see we got a new chat Thread to help out with the Lag issues.... So, did it help with lag issues? (I never really notice them because I'm all over TFO for short periods of time, then back again)



 Me too!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

[/quote]

Cold start to the morning, but nice winter temps coming up this week with even a few possible days to take folks (of the tortoise type) outside for short times to stretch their legs and even eat a weed or two.

Later today I am going to be running into Lincoln to take Jeff a refill on his meds and of course greens shopping. I am so looking forward to an hour or two with Jeff.
[/quote]
Yay, you get to see Jeff today!! That is exciting!! How is he doing?


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Yay, you get to see Jeff today!! That is exciting!! How is he doing?




He's doing okay. Yesterday the sunlight was bothering him (which could be a side effect). He's more tired then he use to be (another possible side effect) His belief is, that he would rather have to live and deal with the sides, then to not be getting the drug and having to deal with the cancer itself sooner.

He will be home the 13th for Dr appts and blood draws first in the am at his regular Dr and then in the afternoon at the Oncologist's. Then we will have a better idea how the meds are working in him. That's how we are celebrating our anniversary (a couple of days early too).  Jeff is all about romance, can't ya tell.


----------



## Kerryann

I am waiting for the person who runs the off road park to show up so we can get everything set up.
I didn't sleep at all. I was up working on a fiasco all morning.


----------



## mctlong

Zamric said:


> Morning every one! Glad to see we got a new chat Thread to help out with the Lag issues.... So, did it help with lag issues? (I never really notice them because I'm all over TFO for short periods of time, then back again)



It did! This new chat is nice. I post and _poof!_ my post appears on the thread immediately. 



Jacqui said:


> mctlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky you! I wish I could sleep in today, but I gotta take my cat Rosie to the vet.
> 
> 
> 
> Everything okay?
Click to expand...


She's loosing a little weight, so we're going to get her thyroid checked and may adjust her meds. She's an old cat.


----------



## Yvonne G

Good morning all you chatter boxes! Nice to start off the day with all good news (well, except the cat to the vet thingey)! I got to sleep in too, Erin. Usually Misty wakes me up between 5 and 5:30a, but this a.m. it was getting light outside and when I looked at the clock...6am!!! Wow! 

It's still winter, according to the calendar, but we're in the middle of a warming trend...and the trees are all blossoming. It sure feels like spring. However, the 7 day forecast shows a bit of rain maybe Thursday. So today my big plans are to bring up a couple wheelbarrows full of firewood so it will be dry in case I need to make a fire.

Did I miss it, Jacqui, or didn't you say how many years you and Jeff will be celebrating? Will you at least go to dinner when you are with him?

Because of the muscle spasm in my back, I haven't been letting the Manouria tortoises out in the a.m. They are the only ones that don't go back inside at night, and I'm not able to pick them up and put them away. They are really getting restless.

Well, please let me know if you are still experiencing the lag with the shorter version of the chat. I'm interested in knowing if the many, many pages was the reason for it.


----------



## bigred

I woke up at 6 am and couldnt go back to sleep. I wish I was one of those people that could sleep in. We are off to the swap meet today to look around and go to this special spot to buy some succulents. Jacqui I hope jeff is ok and everything works out, I dont know the details. My wife woke up with a migrane this am, last weekend she ended up in the emergency room because of one. Im looking to a sun filled day with the torts, should reach about 85 today


MODERATORS I know you guys have been extra busy lately with a little more than normal drama. I think you guys do a great job and are often times put in a tough spot. As you know you can never make everyone happy. Just thought it was time to say thanks for all your FREE hard work


----------



## Thalatte

Morning people...

It's great that you get to see Jeff!

Sorry about the cat. How old is she?


So piper is feeling better but Kimberley now has a cold and lost her voice(prayers can be answered!) however now I don't feel good.


Yvonne have you thought about making some sort of off road cart that you could coax the torts onto, lock them in, and then wheeling them to their house?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

A new chat? Well this is a novel corse of action. Where is all the drama I'm reading about? I have wonder conversations with myself while reading posts were folks seem to think the honor of all their family rides on convincing all of the rightness of their point of view.


Holy [email protected]!!!! Instant post.


----------



## bigred

Cowboy_Ken said:


> A new chat? Well this is a novel corse of action. Where is all the drama I'm reading about? I have wonder conversations with myself while reading posts were folks seem to think the honor of all their family rides on convincing all of the rightness of their point of view.
> 
> 
> Holy [email protected]!!!! Instant post.





Good morning Mr. Ken


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Thalatte said:


> Morning people...
> 
> It's great that you get to see Jeff!
> 
> Sorry about the cat. How old is she?
> 
> 
> So piper is feeling better but Kimberley now has a cold and lost her voice(prayers can be answered!) however now I don't feel good.
> 
> 
> Yvonne have you thought about making some sort of off road cart that you could coax the torts onto, lock them in, and then wheeling them to their house?




Strep is very contagious! I would go to a walk in and get a minute strep test done.


----------



## mctlong

bigred said:


> MODERATORS I know you guys have been extra busy lately with a little more than normal drama. I think you guys do a great job and are often times put in a tough spot. As you know you can never make everyone happy. Just thought it was time to say thanks for all your FREE hard work



Yes! This! You guys rock! We appreciate everything you do for this forum. 
THANK YOU!!!!! 



Thalatte said:


> Sorry about the cat. How old is she?



She's 15. I've had he since day 1. She was a bottle-fed rescue. I think she's still got a few more years in her.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So I'll be not on much today. Today is the tv airing of the PBR Iron Cowboy event from Las Vegas and as usual, we'll be hosting a party. House must be prepped and all that. Before hand, myself and the rest of the men folk are going up the road to throw lead down range, so a good time will be had by all. If you can watch the PBR, and never have, this is a good event to watch. Go JB!!!!!


----------



## Thalatte

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Strep is very contagious! I would go to a walk in and get a minute strep test done.



I don't have insurance so it would be expensive. Also my throat feels fine its everything else that hurts. Which is wierd as no one else has complained of feeling achey even though they are all sick. I think it may just be exhaustion and my arthritis acting up.




Cowboy_Ken said:


> So I'll be not on much today. Today is the tv airing of the PBR Iron Cowboy event from Las Vegas and as usual, we'll be hosting a party. House must be prepped and all that. Before hand, myself and the rest of the men folk are going up the road to throw lead down range, so a good time will be had by all. If you can watch the PBR, and never have, this is a good event to watch. Go JB!!!!!



The bull riding? I always watch part of it! Those cowboys are hot!!!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

When my eldest gets strep, she gets a headache and stomach ache and a high fever. I think it would cost between $60-$90. You can call a minute clinic and see how much and if they have minute tests. I think your employer should pay for you to go. Strep can easily turn into Scarlett fever if not treated. 
I wish you a speedy recovery whatever you have!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Thalatte said:


> The bull riding? I always watch part of it! Those cowboys are hot!!!




Maybe Karen has noticed this. Me? Not so much!! I enjoy watching Flint do his Madonna.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

emysemys said:


> Good morning all you chatter boxes! Nice to start off the day with all good news (well, except the cat to the vet thingey)! I got to sleep in too, Erin. Usually Misty wakes me up between 5 and 5:30a, but this a.m. it was getting light outside and when I looked at the clock...6am!!! Wow!
> 
> It's still winter, according to the calendar, but we're in the middle of a warming trend...and the trees are all blossoming. It sure feels like spring. However, the 7 day forecast shows a bit of rain maybe Thursday. So today my big plans are to bring up a couple wheelbarrows full of firewood so it will be dry in case I need to make a fire.
> 
> Did I miss it, Jacqui, or didn't you say how many years you and Jeff will be celebrating? Will you at least go to dinner when you are with him?
> 
> Because of the muscle spasm in my back, I haven't been letting the Manouria tortoises out in the a.m. They are the only ones that don't go back inside at night, and I'm not able to pick them up and put them away. They are really getting restless.
> 
> Well, please let me know if you are still experiencing the lag with the shorter version of the chat. I'm interested in knowing if the many, many pages was the reason for it.



I slept in until 9!!! I get up ar 5:50am on school days snd 5:30 on weekends for hockey. This is the ladt weekend of hockey(yay). So Rob gave me some much needed rest!! Does any one on TFO live in your area of CA that could help you put the Manouria away every night? I would jump at the chance but I would be a little late coming from CT!




Cowboy_Ken said:


> So I'll be not on much today. Today is the tv airing of the PBR Iron Cowboy event from Las Vegas and as usual, we'll be hosting a party. House must be prepped and all that. Before hand, myself and the rest of the men folk are going up the road to throw lead down range, so a good time will be had by all. If you can watch the PBR, and never have, this is a good event to watch. Go JB!!!!!



What will you be shooting? Sounds like a great day!! You should take pics and post a PBR thread! That would be so cool.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

CtTortoiseMom said:


> What will you be shooting? Sounds like a great day!! You should take pics and post a PBR thread! That would be so cool.



Mainly AR's.


----------



## sibi

Wow...man oh man...what is this? All you people chatting away and we are seeing you as you speak...well, almost. Good morning everyone. I hope never to read the things I've been reading lately. I second that Bigred. I truly appreciate all you miss, especially Yvonne and Jacqui




sibi said:


> Wow...man oh man...what is this? All you people chatting away and we are seeing you as you speak...well, almost. Good morning everyone. I hope never to read the things I've been reading lately. I second that Bigred. I truly appreciate all you miss, especially Yvonne and Jacqui



This Thing is so fast now I forgot bow it works


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> What will you be shooting? Sounds like a great day!! You should take pics and post a PBR thread! That would be so cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mainly AR's.
Click to expand...


Oh man, I wanna go!! I have a custpm AR-15. How many round mags are you allowed to get in Oregon? We are only allowed to get 10 round mags on CT but I have a few higher because I have reciprocity with other States.


----------



## Yvonne G

Thalatte said:


> Yvonne have you thought about making some sort of off road cart that you could coax the torts onto, lock them in, and then wheeling them to their house?



I have this:












But I'm unable to pick the tortoises up and place them into it. And as to a sled type affair...these tortoises don't "encourage." When you try to get them to move forward, they just close up and hunker down.


----------



## Thalatte

emysemys said:


> I have this:
> 
> But I'm unable to pick the tortoises up and place them into it. And as to a sled type affair...these tortoises don't "encourage." When you try to get them to move forward, they just close up and hunker down.



You can the courage with food?


----------



## Yvonne G

Nope. They're very obstinate.


----------



## Thalatte

emysemys said:


> Nope. They're very obstinate.



Well then you need to find a nice young man to come over and show off all his muscles!


----------



## sibi

I could really use one of those in the near future. Although my torts are only 1 1/2 years old and weigh only 5 1/2 lbs., it won't be long before I'll need one of those. Where did you get that Yvonne?


emysemys said:


> Thalatte said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yvonne have you thought about making some sort of off road cart that you could coax the torts onto, lock them in, and then wheeling them to their house?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm unable to pick the tortoises up and place them into it. And as to a sled type affair...these tortoises don't "encourage." When you try to get them to move forward, they just close up and hunker down.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I really want to post a random lag bump for old times sake.


----------



## Kerryann

This one is lagging for me too. 
Is it legal to hit people 




CtTortoiseMom said:


> Oh man, I wanna go!! I have a custpm AR-15. How many round mags are you allowed to get in Oregon? We are only allowed to get 10 round mags on CT but I have a few higher because I have reciprocity with other States.



Ten round mags? That less than a handgun. Mikey has two AR15s he built but I'm more of a mp15-22 our socom 2 girl..


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Depends, with your car, sometimes. Backhanded, not often, unless you can get them to first try to hit you and you dodge it then counter with a solid hit to the nose.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Depends, with your car, sometimes. Backhanded, not often, unless you can get them to first try to hit you and you dodge it then counter with a solid hit to the nose.



I was going to say only if they press charges.


----------



## Thalatte

As long as you don't leave a mark and no witness sure its legal!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

If I hit some one they would probably laugh at me.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So if anyone is interested, here is a link for current changes for CITES 1&2 listings;


http://www.cites.org/eng/cop/16/prop/index.php


----------



## Turtulas-Len

I ordered a exoterra incubator, the one that heats and cools to hold a steady temp, and also found an old (about 1900) Willcox and Gibbs treadle sewing machine that is to be auctioned off this Friday, and it will be coming home with me, (one I've been looking for).OK that's 2 post in one day, way over my limit.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

That's great! Congrats!!


Look at how funny my dog is sitting...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Funny.


----------



## Thalatte

That's great congratulations Len!


That is too cute. So she is no longer being punished for the coat?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I think the coat was just nesting!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

sibi said:


> I could really use one of those in the near future. Although my torts are only 1 1/2 years old and weigh only 5 1/2 lbs., it won't be long before I'll need one of those. Where did you get that Yvonne?



If I'm remembering correctly, I got it at Tractor Supply.




Len said:


> I ordered a exoterra incubator, the one that heats and cools to hold a steady temp, and also found an old (about 1900) Willcox and Gibbs treadle sewing machine that is to be auctioned off this Friday, and it will be coming home with me, (one I've been looking for).OK that's 2 post in one day, way over my limit.



I bought that incubator last year and couldn't get the temperature right. I ended up giving it away. 

I want to see pictures of your new/old sewing machine. You sound very sure about it coming home after the auction. Does that mean that the sky's the limit?


----------



## sibi

Erin, you've trained that Dane too good! That's so cute. It took a pic of your Dane to get me to post...Hahaha. How are you all enjoying the newer, faster thread? I guess he's out of the doghouse for eating up your down, huh? That's why he's sitting in a perfect position...he's learned his lesson.



CtTortoiseMom said:


> That's great! Congrats!!
> 
> 
> Look at how funny my dog is sitting...


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Depends, with your car, sometimes. Backhanded, not often, unless you can get them to first try to hit you and you dodge it then counter with a solid hit to the nose.



I just wanted to smack them on the head. How can you be in a hobby for 20 years and not do the basic things needed to actually do the runs? When you don't do what you need to do before you hit the trail it inconveniences everyone else. When two people do it in a row it means the people site on the trail waiting for Assn extra half an hour.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

sibi said:


> Erin, you've trained that Dane too good! That's so cute. It took a pic of your Dane to get me to post...Hahaha. How are you all enjoying the newer, faster thread? I guess he's out of the doghouse for eating up your down, huh? That's why he's sitting in a perfect position...he's learned his lesson.
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's great! Congrats!!
> 
> 
> Look at how funny my dog is sitting...
Click to expand...




It is hard to stay mad at her. Plus as my husband loved pointing out I moved her crate. If I hadnt moved her crate she would not have been able to eat my jacket. 
Hi all, how was your day?


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> It is hard to stay mad at her. Plus as my husband loved pointing out I moved her crate. If I hadnt moved her crate she would not have been able to eat my jacket.
> Hi all, how was your day?



My day was great other than being tired and irritable. The run had a great turn out. We had more food than I ever imagined! I got a cake and some small gifts for two kids since it was their birthday. They were so excited. I got to see a girl I hadn't seen since she was 11 and now she's 18. The park had a fire going and one of my vendor sponsors had a 40 ft enclosed trailer we set the buffet up in. The park and the vendor sponsors and several people who attended asked me to make it an annual event. I am looking for a catchy name that could use the following elements snow, fire, wheeling and it must have chili in the title. I was thinking about a chili cook off.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is hard to stay mad at her. Plus as my husband loved pointing out I moved her crate. If I hadnt moved her crate she would not have been able to eat my jacket.
> Hi all, how was your day?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My day was great other than being tired and irritable. The run had a great turn out. We had more food than I ever imagined! I got a cake and some small gifts for two kids since it was their birthday. They were so excited. I got to see a girl I hadn't seen since she was 11 and now she's 18. The park had a fire going and one of my vendor sponsors had a 40 ft enclosed trailer we set the buffet up in. The park and the vendor sponsors and several people who attended asked me to make it an annual event. I am looking for a catchy name that could use the following elements snow, fire, wheeling and it must have chili in the title. I was thinking about a chili cook off.
Click to expand...


Hmmm... Chili Wheeling, Snoverdose on Chili... Oh man, I love thinking about stuff like this but I have to wrestle kids into bed..


----------



## sibi

It must be a lot of fun, and if you're going to have this as an annual event, I may just have to make a trip once year...how about that?


I'm just loving this fast post thingey.

Apologize to Dagny, I didn't mean to call her a he.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

sibi said:


> It must be a lot of fun, and if you're going to have this as an annual event, I may just have to make a trip once year...how about that?
> 
> 
> I'm just loving this fast post thingey.
> 
> Apologize to Dagny, I didn't mean to call her a he.





No prob, everyone calls her a he


----------



## sibi

I stood up the whole night again. I read that nasty thread on "delegated thread" and parts were disturbing. Some people ha ve really lost respect for our mods here, and it shouldn't be tolerated. I was trying to piece parts of what I remembered from the first posts, and then tried to see if these people were truly interested in sharing info, or were they just having an ax to grind. I think the latter. Anyway, when I finally logged off, I went to ancestry.com to finish my tree. Needless to say, that it's so addictive, I didn't realize the sun was raising. Another sleepless night.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

sibi said:


> I stood up the whole night again. I read that nasty thread on "delegated thread" and parts were disturbing. Some people ha ve really lost respect for our mods here, and it shouldn't be tolerated. I was trying to piece parts of what I remembered from the first posts, and then tried to see if these people were truly interested in sharing info, or were they just having an ax to grind. I think the latter. Anyway, when I finally logged off, I went to ancestry.com to finish my tree. Needless to say, that it's so addictive, I didn't realize the sun was raising. Another sleepless night.



Oh no, I have trouble with insomnia. I have to read light chick lit at night that doesn't really interest me but turns off my brain. Also, if I do end up staying up all night I make sure to stay up all day too, not that sleeping during the day is an option anyway. But it stops me from getting my days and nights mixed up.


----------



## sibi

That's what I've been staying awake during the day too. I become mashed potatoes about 10-11 p.m. And when I do fall asleep, it just isn't enough even if I slept for 12 hours! I can't get a break!!! Honestly, I couldn't sleep anyway because my torts need their baths, to be feed, their pens to be clearned out...and I have 5 to do plus my dog.:S



CtTortoiseMom said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stood up the whole night again. I read that nasty thread on "delegated thread" and parts were disturbing. Some people ha ve really lost respect for our mods here, and it shouldn't be tolerated. I was trying to piece parts of what I remembered from the first posts, and then tried to see if these people were truly interested in sharing info, or were they just having an ax to grind. I think the latter. Anyway, when I finally logged off, I went to ancestry.com to finish my tree. Needless to say, that it's so addictive, I didn't realize the sun was raising. Another sleepless night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no, I have trouble with insomnia. I have to read light chick lit at night that doesn't really interest me but turns off my brain. Also, if I do end up staying up all night I make sure to stay up all day too, not that sleeping during the day is an option anyway. But it stops me from getting my days and nights mixed up.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jacqui

Well looks like you all were busy, while I was gone. I peaked in for a few minutes to approve threads and never even had enough time to check this thread out. 

I had an enjoyable (and free!!!) lunch at the truckstop with Jeff. I took him his pills and we got looing at the paperwork they gave us. You know I said our share of the pills each month was $1,295 (but we got sponsorship for that). Thing is until today we never saw how much our insurance company gets bill for their share each month. Turns out a thirty day supply is over $7,000! We were shocked to say the least.

I got a call on my way to Lincoln, telling me I need to stop by my neighbor's house ASAP. She "rescued" an adult female and a puppy. The lady breeds them where she got them from. Turns out with the puppy she never played with it, because she wasn't planning on keeping him (he was the wrong color). She wouldn't let him play with "her pick" puppy who is actually bigger then him, because he was too rough for her (his litter mate). So I now have a chi puppy for which I was completely unprepared (didn't even have a clean kennel ready for it to sleep in). Thank goodness I talked the nieghbor into keeping the adult female instead of me. So blame this sweet puppy for keeping me from talking with all of you tonight. Pictures maybe tomorrow, if I get batteries charged up.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> Well looks like you all were busy, while I was gone. I peaked in for a few minutes to approve threads and never even had enough time to check this thread out.
> 
> I had an enjoyable (and free!!!) lunch at the truckstop with Jeff. I took him his pills and we got looing at the paperwork they gave us. You know I said our share of the pills each month was $1,295 (but we got sponsorship for that). Thing is until today we never saw how much our insurance company gets bill for their share each month. Turns out a thirty day supply is over $7,000! We were shocked to say the least.
> 
> I got a call on my way to Lincoln, telling me I need to stop by my neighbor's house ASAP. She "rescued" an adult female and a puppy. The lady breeds them where she got them from. Turns out with the puppy she never played with it, because she wasn't planning on keeping him (he was the wrong coUlor). She wouldn't let him play with "her pick" puppy who is actually bigger then him, because he was too rough for her (his litter mate). So I now have a chi puppy for which I was completely unprepared (didn't even have a clean kennel ready for it to sleep in). Thank goodness I talked the nieghbor into keeping the adult female instead of me. So blame this sweet puppy for keeping me from talking with all of you tonight. Pictures maybe tomorrow, if I get batteries charged up.


Wow, that is really expensive medication! He is totally worth it though! 
You mentioned it was your Anniversary soon, how long have you been married? 
I could never say no to a puppy, how sweet!! Do the other dogs like it?


----------



## sibi

That's insane...$7,000 for meds per month! Who can afford that? And insurance doesn't cover it all? I'm so sorry for you and hubby. Whatever it is, it must be real good and effective. Glad you had free lunch; it must be good.

I'm going to have to hit the sack. I can't keep my eyes open. Good night all. Speak with u tomorrow.


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is hard to stay mad at her. Plus as my husband loved pointing out I moved her crate. If I hadnt moved her crate she would not have been able to eat my jacket.
> Hi all, how was your day?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My day was great other than being tired and irritable. The run had a great turn out. We had more food than I ever imagined! I got a cake and some small gifts for two kids since it was their birthday. They were so excited. I got to see a girl I hadn't seen since she was 11 and now she's 18. The park had a fire going and one of my vendor sponsors had a 40 ft enclosed trailer we set the buffet up in. The park and the vendor sponsors and several people who attended asked me to make it an annual event. I am looking for a catchy name that could use the following elements snow, fire, wheeling and it must have chili in the title. I was thinking about a chili cook off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm... Chili Wheeling, Snoverdose on Chili... Oh man, I love thinking about stuff like this but I have to wrestle kids into bed..
Click to expand...







Here I am running up the hill to get a picture of the girl I knew when she was 11.




CtTortoiseMom said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is hard to stay mad at her. Plus as my husband loved pointing out I moved her crate. If I hadnt moved her crate she would not have been able to eat my jacket.
> Hi all, how was your day?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My day was great other than being tired and irritable. The run had a great turn out. We had more food than I ever imagined! I got a cake and some small gifts for two kids since it was their birthday. They were so excited. I got to see a girl I hadn't seen since she was 11 and now she's 18. The park had a fire going and one of my vendor sponsors had a 40 ft enclosed trailer we set the buffet up in. The park and the vendor sponsors and several people who attended asked me to make it an annual event. I am looking for a catchy name that could use the following elements snow, fire, wheeling and it must have chili in the title. I was thinking about a chili cook off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm... Chili Wheeling, Snoverdose on Chili... Oh man, I love thinking about stuff like this but I have to wrestle kids into bed..
Click to expand...


I love the snoverdose  that's cute.




sibi said:


> It must be a lot of fun, and if you're going to have this as an annual event, I may just have to make a trip once year...how about that?
> 
> 
> I'm just loving this fast post thingey.
> 
> Apologize to Dagny, I didn't mean to call her a he.





That sounds fabulous. I can't wait.  I think you'd get along with my crazy jeeping friends.




CtTortoiseMom said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stood up the whole night again. I read that nasty thread on "delegated thread" and parts were disturbing. Some people ha ve really lost respect for our mods here, and it shouldn't be tolerated. I was trying to piece parts of what I remembered from the first posts, and then tried to see if these people were truly interested in sharing info, or were they just having an ax to grind. I think the latter. Anyway, when I finally logged off, I went to ancestry.com to finish my tree. Needless to say, that it's so addictive, I didn't realize the sun was raising. Another sleepless night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no, I have trouble with insomnia. I have to read light chick lit at night that doesn't really interest me but turns off my brain. Also, if I do end up staying up all night I make sure to stay up all day too, not that sleeping during the day is an option anyway. But it stops me from getting my days and nights mixed up.
Click to expand...


I have the cure. Two benadryl and two 5 mg melatonin.. oh and horribly boring tv. 
I haven't seen any of these threads. It's common that people dehumanize others behind a computer screen. I think from my jeep hobby I learned early on that even though you are typing on a screen there is a real person on the other end.




Jacqui said:


> Well looks like you all were busy, while I was gone. I peaked in for a few minutes to approve threads and never even had enough time to check this thread out.
> 
> I had an enjoyable (and free!!!) lunch at the truckstop with Jeff. I took him his pills and we got looing at the paperwork they gave us. You know I said our share of the pills each month was $1,295 (but we got sponsorship for that). Thing is until today we never saw how much our insurance company gets bill for their share each month. Turns out a thirty day supply is over $7,000! We were shocked to say the least.
> 
> I got a call on my way to Lincoln, telling me I need to stop by my neighbor's house ASAP. She "rescued" an adult female and a puppy. The lady breeds them where she got them from. Turns out with the puppy she never played with it, because she wasn't planning on keeping him (he was the wrong color). She wouldn't let him play with "her pick" puppy who is actually bigger then him, because he was too rough for her (his litter mate). So I now have a chi puppy for which I was completely unprepared (didn't even have a clean kennel ready for it to sleep in). Thank goodness I talked the nieghbor into keeping the adult female instead of me. So blame this sweet puppy for keeping me from talking with all of you tonight. Pictures maybe tomorrow, if I get batteries charged up.



So now you and Yvonne have super secret mystery puppies? :shy:


----------



## Zamric

WOW! 5 pages in just 24 hours! I gotta say, sometimes you guys are hard to keep up with!


----------



## Kerryann

Happy Sunday


----------



## mctlong

Wow $7k/month for medication! Thats insane! Its good that insurance is covering a chunk of it. I can't imagine what a person without insurance would do in that situation.

Can't wait to see pictures of the new puppy -

Happy Sunday everyone -


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Our insurance has a $7000 deductible. My doctor has grinned widely telling me he could order lots of tests to get to there if I wanted. I always laugh at him. 
I think it a sham what pharmaceutical companies will charge for medications. I'm glad you folks have found a sponsor. I realize they need to make a profit, and that there are huge costs involved bringing new meds to market, but, there could maybe be a little more help out there for us â€œlittle" people!


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

How did I miss the new chat thread!? 

Anyways, Friday was very eventful for me. Apollo had his yearly vet check up, and on our way to the vet's office I was involved in a car accident. Seeing as this was literally the first car accident I've ever been involved in, still wasn't my fault though. But the other lady was frantic because she had to get her friend to her first cancer treatment. I had to get Apollo to the vet so we just exchanged insurance, took pictures, and left. Apparently I was supposed to call the police.... but we were both in a hurry and the lady seemed nice. It ended up turning out fine...

BUT Apollo has folliculitis and now he needs to be bathed with expensive medicated shampoos at least once a week, more often if it doesn't clear up.


----------



## jaizei

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> How did I miss the new chat thread!?
> 
> Anyways, Friday was very eventful for me. Apollo had his yearly vet check up, and on our way to the vet's office I was involved in a car accident. Seeing as this was literally the first car accident I've ever been involved in, still wasn't my fault though. But the other lady was frantic because she had to get her friend to her first cancer treatment. I had to get Apollo to the vet so we just exchanged insurance, took pictures, and left. Apparently I was supposed to call the police.... but we were both in a hurry and the lady seemed nice. It ended up turning out fine...
> 
> BUT Apollo has folliculitis and now he needs to be bathed with expensive medicated shampoos at least once a week, more often if it doesn't clear up.




How much damage was there?


----------



## Kerryann

folliculitis doesn't sound good 

Today has been nice and relaxing for a change. Cici woke us up last night by throwing up on the bed. Once on my blanket and once on Mikes (yes we sleep with separate blankets ). So mike took the blankets off and into the washroom and I went to grab two additional blankets. But this morning I slept in until after 9 am. It was so nice. We got like 10 hours of sleep. then I cleaned our bedroom and started laundry. I have cleaned the kitchen, moved my hydroponics garden, planted my organic seedlings, and done my grocery shopping. Now I am sitting here like a bump on a log. We had dinner with friends in 3 hours so I have more time to just chillax.


----------



## theelectraco

Need to vent and no one is home... I HATE APARTMENT LIVING. upstairs neighbors kept me up all night. They decided to have a party and their patio is directly above my backyard, which is right outside of my room. They were up til 4am, sliding their door open every 30seconds (literally) which shakes my whole room. Went out and asked them nicely once to keep it down, that lasted 5 minutes. Then I went and screamed at them and called them some bad names which are sadly true (tweekers) and they shut up finally....for 5 minutes again. Then they proceeded to rearrange the furniture on their patio over and over, run up and down the halls of their apt, dropped a few objects onto my patio and in my yard. Finally I managed to fall asleep but woke up to my tortoises temporary outdoor pen being littered with trash and cigarette butts. My manager is going to get an earful. /rant


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Man, sorry about all that. I've always had a dog to help insure an apartment would never be a fate for me.


On a side note, I have had a neighbors, partially blind dad, trying to shoot an elk in my pasture where my horses were grazing. That was a fun morning!


----------



## Kerryann

That stinks.. Both stories. What is a tweaker?


----------



## theelectraco

Kerryann said:


> That stinks.. Both stories. What is a tweaker?



They are meth addicts. Sadly I don't even think my manager will do anything. He's too buddy buddy with a lot of tenants. When the neighbors upstairs were moving in he informed us " a nice lady and her 2 cats are moving in soon"....what he should have said was a lady, her on again off again boyfriend, and her drug addict son and his girl friend were moving in. For the most part they are quiet but parents were out of town and the younger couple had a party.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tweekers are so sad. I liked it sooo much better when people were just stoners.


----------



## theelectraco

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Tweekers are so sad. I liked it sooo much better when people were just stoners.



They have really taken over Orange County. What's even worse is the heroin problem Orange County has. All the affluent cities in Orange County have had a boom in heroine use. Its really sad and disgusting. A few people I went to high school with have died from it in the past few years


----------



## Kerryann

theelectraco said:


> They have really taken over Orange County. What's even worse is the heroin problem Orange County has. All the affluent cities in Orange County have had a boom in heroine use. Its really sad and disgusting. A few people I went to high school with have died from it in the past few years


It is very sad. I am sure it happens here too because I hear about Meth houses in Detroit or Pontiac but I am isolated from it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I remember when these drugs and cocaine weren't a problem until middle class white kids got involved. Now, as then, it is a social problem. The bus system in Portland had issues with the general public because they used an anti-drug campaign that showed before and after pictures of what happens just to a persons face, teeth and eyes. The masses didn't want to have to see it. Too sad, really.


----------



## theelectraco

Yeah, I live in Huntington Beach and there are a lot of rich white high school and college kids getting heavily into hard drugs. Enough of all this drug talk, today is pretty nice out, too bad I am gunna spend it making up 
On sleep before my overnight shift. Can't complain about having a Monday off tho!


----------



## Thalatte

Hello everyone.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Sorry about all that you are dealing with. I lost high school acquaintances to drugs as well. Watching the show "Breaking Bad" has been a real eye opener for me, otherwise I am very isolated from it all. 

It is back to solid grey days with with non stop snow flurries. I hate this weather and it makes me miserable!!




Thalatte said:


> Hello everyone.


Hi, how are you? Are you feeling better?


----------



## Thalatte

Yep feeling much better. I didn't end up getting what piper and Kimberly had it was just my standard medical ailments acting up.

It is grey and raining here! I wish it was snowing...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Thalatte said:


> Yep feeling much better. I didn't end up getting what piper and Kimberly had it was just my standard medical ailments acting up.
> 
> It is grey and raining here! I wish it was snowing...



That's awesome that you didn't get it! You must have a pretty strong immune system!


----------



## sibi

Well, I so glad too. I mean, you could've had strep and that would have been much worse. I can't wait for spring weather. This way I can go back to taking my babies to the park to eat their favorite weeds, clovers.

Hey,I just thought of this yesterday. Why don't we each write about the dumbest thing we ever did. I can start it off.

The dumbest thing I ever did was make the mistake to put the nail glue on my night table next to my eye drops. Every morning I need to put drops in my eyes. So, I was getting ready for work, and as usual, I picked up my eye drops and put 2-3 drops in my right eye when I noticed it began to sting...a whole lot. I immediately realized I picked up the wrong bottle and put the nail glue in my eye. I screamed and ran to the bathroom to rinse the eye out with water. All along, I'm hysterical streaming for someone to get me to the ER. Well, as it turned out, they had to pry my eye open, tearing all the eye lid hairs off. I has three ulcerations on the cornea, and it took three months for full eyesight to be restored back to normal. I was asked at the ER room, how did I put glue in my eye? Then, the nurse said, "I've treated people who glued their fingers, hands, and even hair, but never treated someone who purposefully glued their eye shut." Of course, it became became a big joke afterwards. But, it would have been a different story had I gone blind. I was pretty lucky!
Well, that's my dumbest thing, what's yours?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Wow. It's 58 and sunny here. The big boys are out in the sun grazing. Still too cold for the baby though.


----------



## sibi

You let your sullies out in those temps? How long will they out in those temps? Did you see my post just recently?



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Wow. It's 58 and sunny here. The big boys are out in the sun grazing. Still too cold for the baby though.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

sibi said:


> Well, I so glad too. I mean, you could've had strep and that would have been much worse. I can't wait for spring weather. This way I can go back to taking my babies to the park to eat their favorite weeds, clovers.
> 
> Hey,I just thought of this yesterday. Why don't we each write about the dumbest thing we ever did. I can start it off.
> 
> The dumbest thing I ever did was make the mistake to put the nail glue on my night table next to my eye drops. Every morning I need to put drops in my eyes. So, I was getting ready for work, and as usual, I picked up my eye drops and put 2-3 drops in my right eye when I noticed it began to sting...a whole lot. I immediately realized I picked up the wrong bottle and put the nail glue in my eye. I screamed and ran to the bathroom to rinse the eye out with water. All along, I'm hysterical streaming for someone to get me to the ER. Well, as it turned out, they had to pry my eye open, tearing all the eye lid hairs off. I has three ulcerations on the cornea, and it took three months for full eyesight to be restored back to normal. I was asked at the ER room, how did I put glue in my eye? Then, the nurse said, "I've treated people who glued their fingers, hands, and even hair, but never treated someone who purposefully glued their eye shut." Of course, it became became a big joke afterwards. But, it would have been a different story had I gone blind. I was pretty lucky!
> Well, that's my dumbest thing, what's yours?


Sibi, that sounds absolutely terrible!! I cannot top that but I have done some really dumb things. 
When we first moved to Northern CT I drove a tiny VW Golf. I kept getting stuck in the snow and it was really frustrating. So Rob came home and surprised me with the first new car of my life a Toyota highlander and this was months after he bought a new truck for himself. So I was all excited and I jumped in my car with Rob in the passenger seat and backed up and heard a terrible crunch and smash noise. I stopped and realized I had backed my new car into Robs new car and they were both damaged. To make matters worse I had to call the claim into my father in law because he owned an insurance company so of course we had our car insurance with him.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

sibi said:


> You let your sullies out in those temps? How long will they out in those temps? Did you see my post just recently?



The 55 degrees is measured at my house, 5' off the ground, in the shade. Were the wind blowing or there was any drizzle, they'd be indoors.


----------



## sibi

Wow, that's pretty bad, and embarrassing to have to call your father-in-law! I can see that you shouldn't get too excited, you'll never know who or what you'll hit 


CtTortoiseMom said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I so glad too. I mean, you could've had strep and that would have been much worse. I can't wait for spring weather. This way I can go back to taking my babies to the park to eat their favorite weeds, clovers.
> 
> Hey,I just thought of this yesterday. Why don't we each write about the dumbest thing we ever did. I can start it off.
> 
> The dumbest thing I ever did was make the mistake to put the nail glue on my night table next to my eye drops. Every morning I need to put drops in my eyes. So, I was getting ready for work, and as usual, I picked up my eye drops and put 2-3 drops in my right eye when I noticed it began to sting...a whole lot. I immediately realized I picked up the wrong bottle and put the nail glue in my eye. I screamed and ran to the bathroom to rinse the eye out with water. All along, I'm hysterical streaming for someone to get me to the ER. Well, as it turned out, they had to pry my eye open, tearing all the eye lid hairs off. I has three ulcerations on the cornea, and it took three months for full eyesight to be restored back to normal. I was asked at the ER room, how did I put glue in my eye? Then, the nurse said, "I've treated people who glued their fingers, hands, and even hair, but never treated someone who purposefully glued their eye shut." Of course, it became became a big joke afterwards. But, it would have been a different story had I gone blind. I was pretty lucky!
> Well, that's my dumbest thing, what's yours?
> 
> 
> 
> Sibi, that sounds absolutely terrible!! I cannot top that but I have done some really dumb things.
> When we first moved to Northern CT I drove a tiny VW Golf. I kept getting stuck in the snow and it was really frustrating. So Rob came home and surprised me with the first new car of my life a Toyota highlander and this was months after he bought a new truck for himself. So I was all excited and I jumped in my car with Rob in the passenger seat and backed up and heard a terrible crunch and smash noise. I stopped and realized I had backed my new car into Robs new car and they were both damaged. To make matters worse I had to call the claim into my father in law because he owned an insurance company so of course we had our car insurance with him.
Click to expand...



Even still Cowboy, that's too cold for sullies to be outside unless they are out and in within minutes. Btw, before the closed the first thread, did you read my message on the pancakes response?



Cowboy_Ken said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> You let your sullies out in those temps? How long will they out in those temps? Did you see my post just recently?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 55 degrees is measured at my house, 5' off the ground, in the shade. Were the wind blowing or there was any drizzle, they'd be indoors.
Click to expand...


----------



## mctlong

sibi said:


> Well, I so glad too. I mean, you could've had strep and that would have been much worse. I can't wait for spring weather. This way I can go back to taking my babies to the park to eat their favorite weeds, clovers.
> 
> Hey,I just thought of this yesterday. Why don't we each write about the dumbest thing we ever did. I can start it off.
> 
> The dumbest thing I ever did was make the mistake to put the nail glue on my night table next to my eye drops. Every morning I need to put drops in my eyes. So, I was getting ready for work, and as usual, I picked up my eye drops and put 2-3 drops in my right eye when I noticed it began to sting...a whole lot. I immediately realized I picked up the wrong bottle and put the nail glue in my eye. I screamed and ran to the bathroom to rinse the eye out with water. All along, I'm hysterical streaming for someone to get me to the ER. Well, as it turned out, they had to pry my eye open, tearing all the eye lid hairs off. I has three ulcerations on the cornea, and it took three months for full eyesight to be restored back to normal. I was asked at the ER room, how did I put glue in my eye? Then, the nurse said, "I've treated people who glued their fingers, hands, and even hair, but never treated someone who purposefully glued their eye shut." Of course, it became became a big joke afterwards. But, it would have been a different story had I gone blind. I was pretty lucky!
> Well, that's my dumbest thing, what's yours?



Oh no! Glad you didn't go blind. My sister-in-law once went to rub her eye while applying acrylic nails. You can what happened. She ended up glueing her hand to her eye. Poor thing. She was fine, but we still tease her about it 20 years later..


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

No. I missed it.


----------



## Thalatte

Oh my sibi I don't think I can come close to that...
Umm dumbest thing I have ever done?...


Growing up I didn't have a supportive family so when I was 14 I decided to get a job and move out. I even went and got emancipated and got my GED at the age of 15. I was doing great! Working part tome and still Making $2400 a month and was going to two different specialized colleges and making good grades. Then I get a call from my sister saying my mother wasn't doing well and she was going to move back home...dumb *** me says "no don't quit your school I will do it!"

Now I work 2 full time jobs and tutor and I still don't make near enough. And all that money I spent on the colleges is useless as the credits aren't transferable! Oh and my mother and her husband now live with me.

Sounds mean that the dumbest thing I did was help my mother...


----------



## jaizei

Similar case of mistaken identity, I brushed my teeth with muscle rub.


----------



## theelectraco

Thalatte said:


> Oh my sibi I don't think I can come close to that...
> Umm dumbest thing I have ever done?...
> 
> Growing up I didn't have a supportive family so when I was 14 I decided to get a job and move out. I even went and got emancipated and got my GED at the age of 15. I was doing great! Working part tome and still Making $2400 a month and was going to two different specialized colleges and making good grades. Then I get a call from my sister saying my mother wasn't doing well and she was going to move back home...dumb *** me says "no don't quit your school I will do it!"
> 
> Now I work 2 full time jobs and tutor and I still don't make near enough. And all that money I spent on the colleges is useless as the credits aren't transferable! Oh and my mother and her husband now live with me.
> 
> Sounds mean that the dumbest thing I did was help my mother...



I know that feeling. Family is just so hard to say no to! I have been in a similar situation where I was 21 years old paying for every one of my moms bills and rent so she wouldn't be homeless from all the stupid decisions she made. She finally got her act together and that lasted two years but it looks like I'm gunna have to start supporting her again. It's too hard to say no to your mother.


----------



## sibi

mctlong said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I so glad too. I mean, you could've had strep and that would have been much worse. I can't wait for spring weather. This way I can go back to taking my babies to the park to eat their favorite weeds, clovers.
> 
> Hey,I just thought of this yesterday. Why don't we each write about the dumbest thing we ever did. I can start it off.
> 
> The dumbest thing I ever did was make the mistake to put the nail glue on my night table next to my eye drops. Every morning I need to put drops in my eyes. So, I was getting ready for work, and as usual, I picked up my eye drops and put 2-3 drops in my right eye when I noticed it began to sting...a whole lot. I immediately realized I picked up the wrong bottle and put the nail glue in my eye. I screamed and ran to the bathroom to rinse the eye out with water. All along, I'm hysterical streaming for someone to get me to the ER. Well, as it turned out, they had to pry my eye open, tearing all the eye lid hairs off. I has three ulcerations on the cornea, and it took three months for full eyesight to be restored back to normal. I was asked at the ER room, how did I put glue in my eye? Then, the nurse said, "I've treated people who glued their fingers, hands, and even hair, but never treated someone who purposefully glued their eye shut." Of course, it became became a big joke afterwards. But, it would have been a different story had I gone blind. I was pretty lucky!
> Well, that's my dumbest thing, what's yours?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no! Glad you didn't go blind. My sister-in-law once went to rub her eye while applying acrylic nails. You can what happened. She ended up glueing her hand to her eye. Poor thing. She was fine, but we still tease her about it 20 years later..
Click to expand...


And she only had a dab of glue stuck to her eye. I had 3 full drops!!! In addition, while I had a patch the first day, the glue had hardened and the doctor tried to pluck the crust it formed from out of my eye. Well, he didn't Remove all of it, and everytime I blinked, I was scratching the cornea over and over until I ended up with ulcerations and scratches! Ouch!!!


----------



## mctlong

OMG, that sounds painful, Sibi! Do you have any permanent effects from the glue?


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

My car wasn't too damaged from the accident, but yes, folliculitis sucks. It's basically a puppy staph infection.


----------



## sibi

Wow, Thallate and Theelectraco, I can't imagine having to sacrifice my life life that. I mean, it's not that I wouldn't do that for my mom, it's just that my mom wouldn't have let me do that. I wouldn't ha e even known what financial troubles my mom would've had because she would never tell me about it. Funny, I would do that with my kids too. But, don't look at it as something you did as dumb. You both are kindhearted and loving. If someone takes advantage of that, the defect is not in you, it's with them. But, you can set conditions so that you aren't abused either.


The weird thing is, no, I did not suffer permanent damage. I was blind in that eye for about 3 months, but it took 6 months before my 20/20 sight was restored. I was told that had I had eye makeup on when I put the glue in, I would have gotten an infection and would've lost sight in the eye permanently.



mctlong said:


> OMG, that sounds painful, Sibi! Do you have any permanent effects from the glue?




OMG, that must have been awful. Does anyone tease you about it?


jaizei said:


> Similar case of mistaken identity, I brushed my teeth with muscle rub.






Cowboy_Ken said:


> No. I missed it.



I said something like, I was just looking at what others had...i didn't say I wanted one from them because I'm waiting on what you're gonna get 


What?


CourtneyAndCarl said:


> My car wasn't too damaged from the accident, but yes, folliculitis sucks. It's basically a puppy staph infection.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I am sorry you two are having to take care of your parents. I moved out when I was 15 and moved away when I was 18. I too was emancipated but not until a year after i moved out. My brother stayed with my dad has been financially and emotionally drained. I haven't seen either of them since and feel bad for my brother but I have my family to protect. It's like helping someone who is larger than you that is falling off a cliff they will always pull you over with them. I would rather live on the street than ask one of my children for anything. My Dad occasionally calls me for money and ends up yelling things like "family loyalty" and "blood is thicker than water" and I always try and ask him if those things are true then why is he asking his children for help. 

My 2 cent's....
The best thing you both could do is move away. Your parents will be fine and if they aren't, it is their problem! You are young, this is your one chance and you deserve to live for yourself.


----------



## Thalatte

If I moved away my sister would be pulled into it and she is t strong enough emotionally to deal with this. Plus she is brilliant and going to a good university and will become an engineer! I need her to make the big bucks so she can pay for all of our parents to be in old folk homes because I certainly won't be paying for it!



Now what in tarnations is happening with this forum? Can someone please point me towards the high drama threads? I am curious as to what has everyone in a snit.


----------



## sibi

Thalatte said:


> If I moved away my sister would be pulled into it and she is t strong enough emotionally to deal with this. Plus she is brilliant and going to a good university and will become an engineer! I need her to make the big bucks so she can pay for all of our parents to be in old folk homes because I certainly won't be paying for it!
> 
> 
> 
> Now what in tarnations is happening with this forum? Can someone please point me towards the high drama threads? I am curious as to what has everyone in a snit.


Why do you say that? Who's in a "snit?"


----------



## Thalatte

I have read in various posts (Mainly this one) that there was alot of drama and moderator bashing and I was just wondering what it was about.


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Well, I so glad too. I mean, you could've had strep and that would have been much worse. I can't wait for spring weather. This way I can go back to taking my babies to the park to eat their favorite weeds, clovers.
> 
> Hey,I just thought of this yesterday. Why don't we each write about the dumbest thing we ever did. I can start it off.
> 
> The dumbest thing I ever did was make the mistake to put the nail glue on my night table next to my eye drops. Every morning I need to put drops in my eyes. So, I was getting ready for work, and as usual, I picked up my eye drops and put 2-3 drops in my right eye when I noticed it began to sting...a whole lot. I immediately realized I picked up the wrong bottle and put the nail glue in my eye. I screamed and ran to the bathroom to rinse the eye out with water. All along, I'm hysterical streaming for someone to get me to the ER. Well, as it turned out, they had to pry my eye open, tearing all the eye lid hairs off. I has three ulcerations on the cornea, and it took three months for full eyesight to be restored back to normal. I was asked at the ER room, how did I put glue in my eye? Then, the nurse said, "I've treated people who glued their fingers, hands, and even hair, but never treated someone who purposefully glued their eye shut." Of course, it became became a big joke afterwards. But, it would have been a different story had I gone blind. I was pretty lucky!
> Well, that's my dumbest thing, what's yours?



Holy crud.. I do a lot of dumb stuff but I think the worst was when I was like 12 and we were ringing bells and running. I took off running down a wet hill and twisted my knee and dislocated my knee cap. If that wasn't bad enough I put it back in place, hobbled home and tried to pretend nothing happened. My knee blew up like a basketball and I for rushed to the ER and still wouldn't admit what happened until later. It still hurts when it rains.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I, too, would like to know of the moderator bashing. I hold Josh, and the moderators in high esteem and I would feel poorly were I to chum up to someone who bashed in any way other than a pm.


----------



## sibi

Oh, yeah. There is/was a thread on "deleted posts" that really brought out the ugliness in some people. The first thread they had broke the forum rule to not bash a member or use derogatory language, and so it was deleted. Well, that caused a big stink with the author of the original thread. Be started to bash the moderators (primarily Jacqui and Yvonne). I had followed it for a while, but it seems like the member was more interested in venting and rehashing the past rather than address what he said was important information on the preservation of a rare specie. I don't see the thread anymore. It just may be that i haven't been looking for it either.


Thalatte said:


> I have read in various posts (Mainly this one) that there was alot of drama and moderator bashing and I was just wondering what it was about.




I'll PM you.


Cowboy_Ken said:


> I, too, would like to know of the moderator bashing. I hold Josh, and the moderators in high esteem and I would feel poorly were I to chum up to someone who bashed in any way other than a pm.


----------



## Thalatte

Oh. Well that seems to happen every now and then on forums.


----------



## Kerryann

Wow a lot of you moved out so early. I packed up my car and moved to college at 17 and thought that was pretty impressive but you guys are so brave and have made such wonderful lives. Thankfully my Mom never asked me for money. Her pride too strong for that but a lot of other family members have. You can only bail out people so many times and I think my limit is twice. My kids sister complains all the time that I give the kid so much and don't give her stuff still. I took care of her for years and she just continued to mess up. I gave her almost 30k one year and she was working full time and she still got evicted and her car repoed. the kid does well in school and is a good investment but her sister would take my help and end up worse off. Now I just tell everyone that this is my time with my husband and I don't have much leftover since I was paying for him and the kids school until last year.




sibi said:


> Oh, yeah. There is/was a thread on "deleted posts" that really brought out the ugliness in some people. The first thread they had broke the forum rule to not bash a member or use derogatory language, and so it was deleted. Well, that caused a big stink with the author of the original thread. Be started to bash the moderators (primarily Jacqui and Yvonne). I had followed it for a while, but it seems like the member was more interested in venting and rehashing the past rather than address what he said was important information on the preservation of a rare specie. I don't see the thread anymore. It just may be that i haven't been looking for it either.
> 
> 
> I'll PM you.





But we heart the moderators  people shouldn't be mean to them.


----------



## sibi

Kerryann, that was so painful!!! Like my eye thingey. You were a kid, so I don't consider that as the dumbest thing because everyone knows that kids do dumb things  Sorry, you'll have to try again=D


Kerryann said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I so glad too. I mean, you could've had strep and that would have been much worse. I can't wait for spring weather. This way I can go back to taking my babies to the park to eat their favorite weeds, clovers.
> 
> Hey,I just thought of this yesterday. Why don't we each write about the dumbest thing we ever did. I can start it off.
> 
> The dumbest thing I ever did was make the mistake to put the nail glue on my night table next to my eye drops. Every morning I need to put drops in my eyes. So, I was getting ready for work, and as usual, I picked up my eye drops and put 2-3 drops in my right eye when I noticed it began to sting...a whole lot. I immediately realized I picked up the wrong bottle and put the nail glue in my eye. I screamed and ran to the bathroom to rinse the eye out with water. All along, I'm hysterical streaming for someone to get me to the ER. Well, as it turned out, they had to pry my eye open, tearing all the eye lid hairs off. I has three ulcerations on the cornea, and it took three months for full eyesight to be restored back to normal. I was asked at the ER room, how did I put glue in my eye? Then, the nurse said, "I've treated people who glued their fingers, hands, and even hair, but never treated someone who purposefully glued their eye shut." Of course, it became became a big joke afterwards. But, it would have been a different story had I gone blind. I was pretty lucky!
> Well, that's my dumbest thing, what's yours?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crud.. I do a lot of dumb stuff but I think the worst was when I was like 12 and we were ringing bells and running. I took off running down a wet hill and twisted my knee and dislocated my knee cap. If that wasn't bad enough I put it back in place, hobbled home and tried to pretend nothing happened. My knee blew up like a basketball and I for rushed to the ER and still wouldn't admit what happened until later. It still hurts when it rains.
Click to expand...


----------



## Thalatte

My mother has never outright asked for money instead she digs a whole so deep she can't get out and then tries to take the cowards way out but tells my sister about it so she is guaranteed to fail. Then my sister calls me bawling about the circumstances and how she has to go help. If I let my sister handle things then she turns into a wreck so instead I just learned to step in and fix everything before it gets bad and thus I rescue my mother and make my sister happy.


----------



## sibi

But, then, in the process you screw yourself. That's why I said you're kindhearted, because rather than to have your sister, who's emotionally weaker than you, take tbe fall, you take on the burden that you should never have had to. I feel for you, and I don't want you to become bitter over that. Trust in God and trust in yourself. We usually get back what you've done in the past. Your goodness will reap its rewards, just don't make that experience change the person you are in the inside.



Thalatte said:


> My mother has never outright asked for money instead she dogs a whole so deep she can't get out and then tries to take the cowards way out but tells my sister about it so she is guaranteed to fail. Then my sister calls me bawling about the circumstances and how she has to go help. If I let my sister handle things then she turns into a wreck so instead I just learned to step in and fix everything before it gets bad and thus I rescue my mother and make my sister happy.


----------



## Thalatte

sibi said:


> But, then, in the process you screw yourself. That's why I said you're kindhearted, because rather than to have your sister, who's emotionally weaker than you, take tbe fall, you take on the burden that you should never have had to. I feel for you, and I don't want you to become bitter over that. Trust in God and trust in yourself. We usually get back what you've done in the past. Your goodness will reap its rewards, just don't make that experience change the person you are in the inside.



I feel like you chould become an inspirational speech person...You would do good at it.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

sibi said:


> What?
> 
> 
> CourtneyAndCarl said:
> 
> 
> 
> My car wasn't too damaged from the accident, but yes, folliculitis sucks. It's basically a puppy staph infection.
Click to expand...



Haha, you guys are moving too fast for me, I was replying to someone from a few pages ago. I was in a minor car accident on my way to the vet's office where I was told my dog has folliculitis.

Thankfully he's good in the bathtub because he is getting lots of baths for a few weeks.

Anyways.... dumbest thing I've ever done? Hmm, I am not sure, I'm a teenager so I'm sure I have a lot of time left to do stupid things. 

And as for parents asking for money... I have very real and current experience with this... A little bit of a different situation but it is still ridiculous and awful.


----------



## sibi

Thalatte said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> But, then, in the process you screw yourself. That's why I said you're kindhearted, because rather than to have your sister, who's emotionally weaker than you, take tbe fall, you take on the burden that you should never have had to. I feel for you, and I don't want you to become bitter over that. Trust in God and trust in yourself. We usually get back what you've done in the past. Your goodness will reap its rewards, just don't make that experience change the person you are in the inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like you chould become an inspirational speech person...You would do good at it.
Click to expand...


How could you know that I'm not?


Of course you had time for dumb things. As a kid & teenager, I can bet you did some really dumb things. Just look to see what I did as a mother of three. I mean, can anyone be more dumber than me? 



CourtneyAndCarl said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> What?
> 
> 
> CourtneyAndCarl said:
> 
> 
> 
> My car wasn't too damaged from the accident, but yes, folliculitis sucks. It's basically a puppy staph infection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, you guys are moving too fast for me, I was replying to someone from a few pages ago. I was in a minor car accident on my way to the vet's office where I was told my dog has folliculitis.
> 
> Thankfully he's good in the bathtub because he is getting lots of baths for a few weeks.
> 
> Anyways.... dumbest thing I've ever done? Hmm, I am not sure, I'm a teenager so I'm sure I have a lot of time left to do stupid things.
> 
> And as for parents asking for money... I have very real and current experience with this... A little bit of a different situation but it is still ridiculous and awful.
Click to expand...





CourtneyAndCarl said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> What?
> 
> 
> CourtneyAndCarl said:
> 
> 
> 
> My car wasn't too damaged from the accident, but yes, folliculitis sucks. It's basically a puppy staph infection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, you guys are moving too fast for me, I was replying to someone from a few pages ago. I was in a minor car accident on my way to the vet's office where I was told my dog has folliculitis.
> 
> Thankfully he's good in the bathtub because he is getting lots of baths for a few weeks.
> 
> Anyways.... dumbest thing I've ever done? Hmm, I am not sure, I'm a teenager so I'm sure I have a lot of time left to do stupid things.
> 
> And as for parents asking for money... I have very real and current experience with this... A little bit of a different situation but it is still ridiculous and awful.
Click to expand...


Btw, this thing your dog has, is it like smelly. I mean, does your dog's coat smell bad from it? And, you're not getti g off Scot free. You're got a silly/dumb Thi g you're done. Co'mon share with us.


----------



## Thalatte

Ok so this weekend I was supposed to be going home so on Sunday I picked up a colony of roaches for dirt cheap thinking that I would be able to drop them off at my home on Wednesday. Since I didn't end up going home I now have a colony of roaches living in a makeshift container in my closet and I feel dumb for "smuggling" food into my closet to feed my secret bugs...if Kimberley found out she would flip. Also I don't know when I will be able to make it home so I don't know what to do with the darn things now.


Last Sunday I picked them up not today!


----------



## sibi

You can release them in her bedroom  Just kidding!!!1 Well, you can just dump them in the outside trash. How cold is it where you are? If it's freezing, they'll die within an hour. Or, you can return them to the store you bought them, even if they won't refund your money. Frankly, I don't know why anyone would pay for roaches. The thought of it makes my skin crawl....


Thalatte said:


> Ok so this weekend I was supposed to be going home so on Sunday I picked up a colony of roaches for dirt cheap thinking that I would be able to drop them off at my home on Wednesday. Since I didn't end up going home I now have a colony of roaches living in a makeshift container in my closet and I feel dumb for "smuggling" food into my closet to feed my secret bugs...if Kimberley found out she would flip. Also I don't know when I will be able to make it home so I don't know what to do with the darn things now.
> 
> 
> Last Sunday I picked them up not today!


----------



## Thalatte

Because if I can get a stable colony reproducing not only will I save $20 a week I might also be able to sell the extras. I want to eventually have all my insect loving animals eating mainly roaches. Oh and if I don't get a job right away at least I will have the insects breeding so my reptiles don't starve. I will but the reptiles will be fed.

The thing about roaches is they can't escape plastic or glass. Can't fly can't jump. They don't stink, or make noise and they are easy enough to breed if you keep them warm. Also they are more nutritious than crickets and they are more filling as well. I detest roaches as well but if it saves me money and makes Riddler happy then that's all that matters.


----------



## Thalatte

OH NO!!! I KILLED CHAT!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Tha... If she finds those roaches, I would remind her you had gotten them thinking you were going home. She is the one who had you stay with them instead of going home as planned. So she can either allow thebugs to stay or give you money to cover their costs (including gas) and you will get rid of them now.


----------



## mctlong

Ooooh, the thought of a bunch of creepy crawly cockroaches makes my skin crawl. I understand the necessity and applaud your dedication. I could never raise those.


Spring and I have a love/hate relationship. 

I love that its warming up, the sun is out, and beautiful flowers are starting to bloom. 

I hate that its warming up causing the flowers to release their devils pollen all over the place. My allergies are drving me crazy.


----------



## Jacqui

Sorry about your allergies.  I am lucky and only have small ones... animals and dust, of course I add Drs and Dentists to the list too.


----------



## mctlong

Jacqui said:


> Sorry about your allergies.  I am lucky and only have small ones... animals and dust, of course I add Drs and Dentists to the list too.



Oh no, what animals are you allergic to? 

Haha! I think I'm allergic to doctors and dentists too.


----------



## Thalatte

Jacqui said:


> Tha... If she finds those roaches, I would remind her you had gotten them thinking you were going home. She is the one who had you stay with them instead of going home as planned. So she can either allow thebugs to stay or give you money to cover their costs (including gas) and you will get rid of them now.



Your brilliant! 


Piper is walking around the house with one foot pointed and one foot flat saying "tip...toe...tip...toe."


----------



## Yvonne G

Good morning everyone!

As to the mod bashing incident...in my opinion, when one of the more educated (tortoise-wise) members has his posts clipped or deleted, it is a blow to his ego. There was no way for us to modify the thread and put it back because almost everything he said was either racist or bashing another member. We really don't enjoy being censors, and it takes up a lot of our time to read every single post on every single thread. It makes our job so much easier when you all get along without disregarding the Forum's rules. When this person then made a whole new thread on the subject, he posted a picture of how to not care for captive bred tortoises, but neglected to give any insight as to why the picture or what was wrong. He just kept saying we should put the original thread back. Sibi made a very good post in that thread but was ignored. 

And then another member, one who had no dealings with the subject at all, started in on the argument and the mod bashing. 

We haven't had to put any existing members on moderation in a very long time, but we certainly will. Moderation makes it a whole lot easier on the moderators when it comes to reading all the posts.

Whew! Glad to get all that off my chest! Folliculitis????What the heck is that????


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

emysemys said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> As to the mod bashing incident...
> We haven't had to put any existing members on moderation in a very long time, but we certainly will.




Moderation/medication same/same...


----------



## Thalatte

Medication? Are they being put on the same medication I am?


----------



## Jacqui

mctlong said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about your allergies.  I am lucky and only have small ones... animals and dust, of course I add Drs and Dentists to the list too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no, what animals are you allergic to?
> 
> Haha! I think I'm allergic to doctors and dentists too.
Click to expand...


Dogs and cats.


----------



## mctlong

Jacqui said:


> mctlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about your allergies.  I am lucky and only have small ones... animals and dust, of course I add Drs and Dentists to the list too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no, what animals are you allergic to?
> 
> Haha! I think I'm allergic to doctors and dentists too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dogs and cats.
Click to expand...


Didn't you recently get a puppy? 
(which, btw, we're still waiting for pictures of. )


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> We haven't had to put any existing members on moderation in a very long time, but we certainly will. Moderation makes it a whole lot easier on the moderators when it comes to reading all the posts.



Well I did a two day moderation this last week on a member.  I believe it was my first ever.


----------



## Kerryann

mctlong said:


> Ooooh, the thought of a bunch of creepy crawly cockroaches makes my skin crawl. I understand the necessity and applaud your dedication. I could never raise those.
> 
> 
> Spring and I have a love/hate relationship.
> 
> I love that its warming up, the sun is out, and beautiful flowers are starting to bloom.
> 
> I hate that its warming up causing the flowers to release their devils pollen all over the place. My allergies are drving me crazy.





I lived in buildings infested with roaches all during college. I think having them in my home in any way would bring back horrible feelings of stuff crawling on me at night and finding them in the cabinets. EeK.. I even hated having crickets in the house when I rescued a tree frog from certain death after a warm up a few winters ago. In the spring we put him back outside and I was glad to be done with the crickets.


----------



## Jacqui

But I prefer to keep those kinds of things off this thread. This is the thread where I go to have fun, blow steam, and relax NOT to talk about Moderating junk. Sooooo let's go back to the "good" stuff!

Ken, is your mouth all healing and not painful any more?

Kerryann sounds like you had a fun weekend. Hope work is being fun.

Sibi are you finally getting some sun today?

Cher, what's the scent of the day?

Erin (did I ever tell you one of my daughter's is Erin, too?) How's selling plans coming along?

Shelly, did you say you already knew the sex of the baby?

Courtney, did you ever say how much car damage was done?

Peter, did you get the hingeback?

Ellie, how's things in your world?

Thal, sounds like Piper is feeling good this am!! 




mctlong said:


> Didn't you recently get a puppy?
> (which, btw, we're still waiting for pictures of. )



Are you referring to the little thing that can go outside with me for a considerable amount of time, to then come inside and within minutes pee on the floor? The same creature that loves to cry at night any time I move (which is a lot)?  Yes a sweet chi, I am currently calling Charlie.


----------



## mctlong

Jacqui said:


> Shelly, did you say you already knew the sex of the baby?



Our ultrasound is scheduled for next Monday. We should find out then.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yes, thanks for asking. Mouth feels better, I've got one more app. for the cap, but Ava shredded the card with the info. on it. 
I lost $5.00 on the Iron Cowboy event. Austin Mierers took home the buckle.




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yes, thanks for asking. Mouth feels better, I've got one more app. for the cap, but Ava shredded the card with the info. on it.
> I lost $5.00 on the Iron Cowboy event. Austin Meyers took home the buckle.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

I don't think Apollo's skin is too smelly but it's also minor right now, if I let it spread it might get nice and smelly. Folliculitis is a skin disease where the hair follicles get infected with some nasty bacteria, usually staph. Then they get all pimple-y and then eventually pop. THEN the pimple scabs over and a bunch of his skin starts falling off with hair attached (gross). Usually this starts to happen to dogs that have allergies or something that makes their skin more vulnerable to bacteria. 

It's gross because I've been battling a staph infection for almost a year now so I know exactly what he's going through and I really hope I didn't give it to him. 

The damage on my car isn't terrible. Their going to have to replace the bumper but that's about it. It looks like it's barely holding on right now, haha.

Hmmmmmmmm stupid things, stupid things...... I feel like I do little stupid things every day but none of them have stuck with me as "the DUMBEST thing I've ever done (bum bum BUUUM)" Hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Kerryann

mctlong said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly, did you say you already knew the sex of the baby?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our ultrasound is scheduled for next Monday. We should find out then.
Click to expand...


Woo I'd be so excited. 

I am so hungry already. My metabolism is out of control lately. I have been taking these b complex vitamins and vitamin D and man I am hungry all the time. This morning I tried to eat a corn muffin but I wasn't sure if the girl who made them used jiffy corn mix. It tasted like lard to me because of my paranoia so I spit out what I had in my mouth. I am sure they were fine and they were delicious on Saturday but now I have a mental complex about them. 
We spent some time yesterday figuring out what to do about a bigger enclosure for Henry. I think I am going to have a large coffee table made for my formal living room. that will have a tortoise enclosure on the top. We found the table style we want yesterday finally. I don't think hens would be happy not being able to see out. Mike is going to contact a glass company with his drawings to see if they could create a glass enclosure to his specifications. 
Lastly, I was by the firepit a lot on Saturday and I washed my coat and also have taken two showers but I think I still smell like smoke. First I thought it was my coat.. though I am not convinced it isn't my coat I now think it's my hair. I could smell the smoke in my hair this morning in the shower and I washed it like four times trying to kill the smell.


----------



## sibi

Wow Jacqui, that was a mouthful. Yes, finally, we got some sun, but it's too cold to have the babies out yet. But, I'm enjoying the light. Btw, I was asking our friends here to tell us what was the dumbest thing they've ever done. The only ones we haven't heard from were you, Cowboy, Yvonne, and maybe a couple more. It is meant to be amusing for the most part, especially since we can laugh about it now. So, will you all think of something. So far, I did the dumbest thing by all accounts. We'd love to hear


----------



## mctlong

Kerryann said:


> This morning I tried to eat a corn muffin but I wasn't sure if the girl who made them used jiffy corn mix.



Whats wrong with Jiffy corn mix? I LOVE that stuff! Is there something bad in it? No, nevermind, I don't want to know. Okay, yes I do. Whats wrong with it?


----------



## Kerryann

mctlong said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> This morning I tried to eat a corn muffin but I wasn't sure if the girl who made them used jiffy corn mix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats wrong with Jiffy corn mix? I LOVE that stuff! Is there something bad in it? No, nevermind, I don't want to know. Okay, yes I do. Whats wrong with it?
Click to expand...


I am a vegetarian and it has lard in the mix.  I used to love it too until I read the ingredients. Now I just make my own corn mix. I make a cornbake casserole that is one box of corn mix, one can of creamed corn, two cups of whole corn nibblets, 1 cup of light sour cream. mmmm that is so yummy.. The muffins had whole corn pieces in them like the mini muffins I make to go in my chili. I really enjoyed them on Saturday when I wasn't being all thoughtful about what I was eating.


----------



## sibi

Try rinsing you hair with vinegar.


Kerryann said:


> mctlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly, did you say you already knew the sex of the baby?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our ultrasound is scheduled for next Monday. We should find out then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Woo I'd be so excited.
> 
> I am so hungry already. My metabolism is out of control lately. I have been taking these b complex vitamins and vitamin D and man I am hungry all the time. This morning I tried to eat a corn muffin but I wasn't sure if the girl who made them used jiffy corn mix. It tasted like lard to me because of my paranoia so I spit out what I had in my mouth. I am sure they were fine and they were delicious on Saturday but now I have a mental complex about them.
> We spent some time yesterday figuring out what to do about a bigger enclosure for Henry. I think I am going to have a large coffee table made for my formal living room. that will have a tortoise enclosure on the top. We found the table style we want yesterday finally. I don't think hens would be happy not being able to see out. Mike is going to contact a glass company with his drawings to see if they could create a glass enclosure to his specifications.
> Lastly, I was by the firepit a lot on Saturday and I washed my coat and also have taken two showers but I think I still smell like smoke. First I thought it was my coat.. though I am not convinced it isn't my coat I now think it's my hair. I could smell the smoke in my hair this morning in the shower and I washed it like four times trying to kill the smell.
Click to expand...



OMG, lard! Good thing I haven't eaten that in years!



Kerryann said:



> mctlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> This morning I tried to eat a corn muffin but I wasn't sure if the girl who made them used jiffy corn mix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats wrong with Jiffy corn mix? I LOVE that stuff! Is there something bad in it? No, nevermind, I don't want to know. Okay, yes I do. Whats wrong with it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am a vegetarian and it has lard in the mix.  I used to love it too until I read the ingredients. Now I just make my own corn mix. I make a cornbake casserole that is one box of corn mix, one can of creamed corn, two cups of whole corn nibblets, 1 cup of light sour cream. mmmm that is so yummy.. The muffins had whole corn pieces in them like the mini muffins I make to go in my chili. I really enjoyed them on Saturday when I wasn't being all thoughtful about what I was eating.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Wow Jacqui, that was a mouthful. Yes, finally, we got some sun, but it's too cold to have the babies out yet. But, I'm enjoying the light. Btw, I was asking our friends here to tell us what was the dumbest thing they've ever done. The only ones we haven't heard from were you, Cowboy, Yvonne, and maybe a couple more. It is meant to be amusing for the most part, especially since we can laugh about it now. So, will you all think of something. So far, I did the dumbest thing by all accounts. We'd love to hear



I like Erin smashed both of our vehicles at once one time.. I was was backing out the big truck I had before and hit the jeep. It was when Mikey couldn't walk so I was terribly stressed. It was funny though and somehow didn't raise my insurance premiums. 

I do stupid stuff all the time so finding one that was the most stupid is hard for me.  I asked Mike but I think he's going to say marrying my exhusband..


----------



## sibi

Shelly, we can't wait for Monday! I'm so excited for you. I love babies!

You see, here's a other example of doing something dumb...I'm expressing to Shelly how exciting I am to find out what sex is her baby on Monday, and I'm posting her response to Jiffy mix 


mctlong said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> This morning I tried to eat a corn muffin but I wasn't sure if the girl who made them used jiffy corn mix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats wrong with Jiffy corn mix? I LOVE that stuff! Is there something bad in it? No, nevermind, I don't want to know. Okay, yes I do. Whats wrong with it?
Click to expand...


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Kerryann said:


> I do stupid stuff all the time so finding one that was the most stupid is hard for me.



Oh my gosh, that's my problem too! I feel like everything I do is stupid sometimes


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Ooohh, i thought of another Dumb thing that I can't stop doing... Destroying IPhones!! I go through about two phones a year. Now I have a water proof case on mine because the last two times they were destroyed by water. Once was when my 6 year old needed help in a swimming pool and I jumped in fully clothed with my phone in my pocket. Then 3 months later I was at my older daughters cross country meet and I had her water bottle in my purse and when I went to give it to her the whole thing had spilled in my purse and my phone was floating on top completely dead. I simply lost the one before that while shopping. It is definitely not fun being Rob!!


----------



## mctlong

Lard sounds gross, but tastes sooo good, IMO. 

Thanks Sibi! We are very excited!

Kerryann, how long have you been a vegetarian?




CtTortoiseMom said:


> Ooohh, i thought of another Dumb thing that I can't stop doing... Destroying IPhones!! I go through about two phones a year. Now I have a water proof case on mine because the last two times they were destroyed by water. Once was when my 6 year old needed help in a swimming pool and I jumped in fully clothed with my phone in my pocket. Then 3 months later I was at my older daughters cross country meet and I had her water bottle in my purse and when I went to give it to her the whole thing had spilled in my purse and my phone was floating on top completely dead. I simply lost the one before that while shopping. It is definitely not fun being Rob!!



Same here! My current phone lasted less then three days before I dropped it on a rock and cracked the screen! Fortunately, it still works. I broke my last one by bringing it to work with me and getting sand and debris in the inner-workings (I have a very dusty job). I also lose them like crazy. I've accidentally thrown two away, I had one stolen during a mugging, and I accidentally buried one in the bottom of a 15ft trench in an archaeological site! I don't think I was meant to carry cell phones.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

mctlong said:


> Lard sounds gross, but tastes sooo good, IMO.
> 
> Thanks Sibi! We are very excited!
> 
> Kerryann, how long have you been a vegetarian?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooohh, i thought of another Dumb thing that I can't stop doing... Destroying IPhones!! I go through about two phones a year. Now I have a water proof case on mine because the last two times they were destroyed by water. Once was when my 6 year old needed help in a swimming pool and I jumped in fully clothed with my phone in my pocket. Then 3 months later I was at my older daughters cross country meet and I had her water bottle in my purse and when I went to give it to her the whole thing had spilled in my purse and my phone was floating on top completely dead. I simply lost the one before that while shopping. It is definitely not fun being Rob!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same here! My current phone lasted less then three days before I dropped it on a rock and cracked the screen! Fortunately, it still works. I broke my last one by bringing it to work with me and getting sand and debris in the inner-workings (I have a very dusty job). I also lose them like crazy. I've accidentally thrown two away, I had one stolen during a mugging, and I accidentally buried one in the bottom of a 15ft trench in an archaeological site! I don't think I was meant to carry cell phones.
Click to expand...



You and Kerryann are making me feel normal. 

A mugging sounds scary!! What happened?


----------



## Kerryann

mctlong said:


> Lard sounds gross, but tastes sooo good, IMO.
> 
> Thanks Sibi! We are very excited!
> 
> Kerryann, how long have you been a vegetarian?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooohh, i thought of another Dumb thing that I can't stop doing... Destroying IPhones!! I go through about two phones a year. Now I have a water proof case on mine because the last two times they were destroyed by water. Once was when my 6 year old needed help in a swimming pool and I jumped in fully clothed with my phone in my pocket. Then 3 months later I was at my older daughters cross country meet and I had her water bottle in my purse and when I went to give it to her the whole thing had spilled in my purse and my phone was floating on top completely dead. I simply lost the one before that while shopping. It is definitely not fun being Rob!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same here! My current phone lasted less then three days before I dropped it on a rock and cracked the screen! Fortunately, it still works. I broke my last one by bringing it to work with me and getting sand and debris in the inner-workings (I have a very dusty job). I also lose them like crazy. I've accidentally thrown two away, I had one stolen during a mugging, and I accidentally buried one in the bottom of a 15ft trench in an archaeological site! I don't think I was meant to carry cell phones.
Click to expand...




My hubs and i have been vegetarians for almost 3 years. I was a vegetarian from 88 to 97 and it is way easier now than then.


----------



## Thalatte

My gran-da reminded me of another dumb thing I did.

When I was six I went on a plane ride to my gran-da's farm and in his old hay barn there is a loft on each side but the very middle is an open floor with a beam that has a rope and pulley system for lifting the hay bales up to the loft. He had not used the thing in a good 20-30 years as the barn was falling apart, instead he parked his old trucks in the barn. Well one day when gran-da was working I decided to go exploring and swung from one side of the lot to the other like Tarzan. But I didn't check the state of the rope and it broke so I went flying and landed in the bed of his truck on top of all his equipment and a pitchfork prongs went through the fleshy part of my leg. Luckily it didn't hit anything important so I was about to just bandage it and not have stitches.




Kerryann said:


> My hubs and i have been vegetarians for almost 3 years. I was a vegetarian from 88 to 97 and it is way easier now than then.



Are you vegetarian or vegan?


----------



## sibi

mctlong said:


> Lard sounds gross, but tastes sooo good, IMO.
> 
> Thanks Sibi! We are very excited!
> 
> Kerryann, how long have you been a vegetarian?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooohh, i thought of another Dumb thing that I can't stop doing... Destroying IPhones!! I go through about two phones a year. Now I have a water proof case on mine because the last two times they were destroyed by water. Once was when my 6 year old needed help in a swimming pool and I jumped in fully clothed with my phone in my pocket. Then 3 months later I was at my older daughters cross country meet and I had her water bottle in my purse and when I went to give it to her the whole thing had spilled in my purse and my phone was floating on top completely dead. I simply lost the one before that while shopping. It is definitely not fun being Rob!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same here! My current phone lasted less then three days before I dropped it on a rock and cracked the screen! Fortunately, it still works. I broke my last one by bringing it to work with me and getting sand and debris in the inner-workings (I have a very dusty job). I also lose them like crazy. I've accidentally thrown two away, I had one stolen during a mugging, and I accidentally buried one in the bottom of a 15ft trench in an archaeological site! I don't think I was meant to carry cell phones.
Click to expand...




Could you imagine what an archeologist would think of the iPhone in a thousand years from now when they unearth your lost phone?


[/u]Wow, Thallatte, how could you think you wouldn't need stitches? At least when I put crazy glue in my eye, I screamed to go to the ER.,


Thalatte said:


> My gran-da reminded me of another dumb thing I did.
> 
> When I was six I went on a plane ride to my gran-da's farm and in his old hay barn there is a loft on each side but the very middle is an open floor with a beam that has a rope and pulley system for lifting the hay bales up to the loft. He had not used the thing in a good 20-30 years as the barn was falling apart, instead he parked his old trucks in the barn. Well one day when gran-da was working I decided to go exploring and swung from one side of the lot to the other like Tarzan. But I didn't check the state of the rope and it broke so I went flying and landed in the bed of his truck on top of all his equipment and a pitchfork prongs went through the fleshy part of my leg. Luckily it didn't hit anything important so I was about to just bandage it and not have stitches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> My hubs and i have been vegetarians for almost 3 years. I was a vegetarian from 88 to 97 and it is way easier now than then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you vegetarian or vegan?
Click to expand...


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> mctlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lard sounds gross, but tastes sooo good, IMO.
> 
> Thanks Sibi! We are very excited!
> 
> Kerryann, how long have you been a vegetarian?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooohh, i thought of another Dumb thing that I can't stop doing... Destroying IPhones!! I go through about two phones a year. Now I have a water proof case on mine because the last two times they were destroyed by water. Once was when my 6 year old needed help in a swimming pool and I jumped in fully clothed with my phone in my pocket. Then 3 months later I was at my older daughters cross country meet and I had her water bottle in my purse and when I went to give it to her the whole thing had spilled in my purse and my phone was floating on top completely dead. I simply lost the one before that while shopping. It is definitely not fun being Rob!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same here! My current phone lasted less then three days before I dropped it on a rock and cracked the screen! Fortunately, it still works. I broke my last one by bringing it to work with me and getting sand and debris in the inner-workings (I have a very dusty job). I also lose them like crazy. I've accidentally thrown two away, I had one stolen during a mugging, and I accidentally buried one in the bottom of a 15ft trench in an archaeological site! I don't think I was meant to carry cell phones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You and Kerryann are making me feel normal.
> 
> A mugging sounds scary!! What happened?
Click to expand...




Agreed a mugging sounds no good at all


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Could someone help me out here? During the days of lag, I had come across some section of the forum that involved adoption/sponsorship of tortoises needing to be collected. Can anyone point me towards it? I found a 15yrish sulcata that needs placing on Craigslist. I could house it, but I was only able to get them down to the $200.00 he paid for it from the $300.00 he originally wanted. I can't swing the money for that.


----------



## jaizei

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Could someone help me out here? During the days of lag, I had come across some section of the forum that involved adoption/sponsorship of tortoises needing to be collected. Can anyone point me towards it? I found a 15yrish sulcata that needs placing on Craigslist. I could house it, but I was only able to get them down to the $200.00 he paid for it from the $300.00 he originally wanted. I can't swing the money for that.



This one?


----------



## Kerryann

Thalatte said:


> My gran-da reminded me of another dumb thing I did.
> 
> When I was six I went on a plane ride to my gran-da's farm and in his old hay barn there is a loft on each side but the very middle is an open floor with a beam that has a rope and pulley system for lifting the hay bales up to the loft. He had not used the thing in a good 20-30 years as the barn was falling apart, instead he parked his old trucks in the barn. Well one day when gran-da was working I decided to go exploring and swung from one side of the lot to the other like Tarzan. But I didn't check the state of the rope and it broke so I went flying and landed in the bed of his truck on top of all his equipment and a pitchfork prongs went through the fleshy part of my leg. Luckily it didn't hit anything important so I was about to just bandage it and not have stitches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> My hubs and i have been vegetarians for almost 3 years. I was a vegetarian from 88 to 97 and it is way easier now than then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you vegetarian or vegan?
Click to expand...



I will bet it was fun until you landed. 

I am a vegetarian but I only eat egg and dairy from specified sources. I only eat eggs from pastured chickens and I only eat kosher or real amish cheese. My one thing I can admit is when I am at restaurants I avoid non vegan options but it doesn't always work out 100%. I am to the point with my diet that I can tell if I ingest stock or anything. In fact, I should have been sickly if those muffins had lard.. hmmm..


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

jaizei said:


> This one?



Yes, that one. Thank you.


----------



## Yvonne G

We can always count on Jaizei to find those pesky hidden links for us. I vote to name him our "historian."


----------



## mctlong

sibi said:


> Could you imagine what an archeologist would think of the iPhone in a thousand years from now when they unearth your lost phone?



I don't know about the archaeologists, but I bet the local folks would blame it on aliens. It always comes down to aliens.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I think tokay geckos are aliens. They are perfect for zero gravity, they see in the dark,and they have real vocal cords. I think the reason they're so ornery is do to the fact they crashed here, and no one is coming to save them.


----------



## sibi

I second that!



emysemys said:


> We can always count on Jaizei to find those pesky hidden links for us. I vote to name him our "historian."




You may have something there Cowboy =D


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I think tokay geckos are aliens. They are perfect for zero gravity, they see in the dark,and they have real vocal cords. I think the reason they're so ornery is do to the fact they crashed here, and no one is coming to save them.



This literally made me LOL.
I am now organizing for people to go work with the kids we had in last week. The amount of volunteers I am getting is great


----------



## jaizei

mctlong said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could you imagine what an archeologist would think of the iPhone in a thousand years from now when they unearth your lost phone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about the archaeologists, but I bet the local folks would blame it on aliens. It always comes down to aliens.
Click to expand...


----------



## Yvonne G

(I love that guy's hair. Do you think he owns a comb? - by the way, I actually watch that show! Sh-h-h-h)


----------



## sibi

Where do you find these things? Lol


jaizei said:


> mctlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could you imagine what an archeologist would think of the iPhone in a thousand years from now when they unearth your lost phone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about the archaeologists, but I bet the local folks would blame it on aliens. It always comes down to aliens.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



Where do you find the time to see all this? I didn't even know it was a on TV. , or is it?

[quoted='emysemys' pid='630119' dateline='1362431546']
(I love that guy's hair. Do you think he owns a comb? - by the way, I actually watch that show! Sh-h-h-h)
[/quote]


Hey Cowboy, you've been awfully quite lately. What have you been up to lately?

[/font]


Cowboy_Ken said:


> jaizei said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that one. Thank you.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It's a fun show on the history channel2. It's called, â€œAncient Aliens" usually on Saturdays, not that I've ever watched itâ€¦


I've been getting things done. Weather turned nice, so I'm outside alot. Evenings, I've been spending with Karen. That helps keep us liking each other.


----------



## sibi

Well, that's always a good thing to do with the wife. How's our pancake girl doing? I can't wait till the weather starts to get a bit warmer so I can plan our enclosure for our sullies. That's mainly what I've had on my mind.



Cowboy_Ken said:


> It's a fun show on the history channel2. It's called, â€œAncient Aliens" usually on Saturdays, not that I've ever watched itâ€¦
> 
> 
> I've been getting things done. Weather turned nice, so I'm outside alot. Evenings, I've been spending with Karen. That helps keep us liking each other.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Bisquick, Buckwheats wife, is doing fine. With the sunny weather we've been having the last couple days, the dandelions have started blooming, yesterday she devoured two before Buckwheat knew they were there. 
Fun dandelion fact, the flower heads will stalk high at the hight you harvest them. 3' to 1/4". I pluck mine at about 6"-8" so it's easy to find them from a distance.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I think tokay geckos are aliens. They are perfect for zero gravity, they see in the dark,and they have real vocal cords. I think the reason they're so ornery is do to the fact they crashed here, and no one is coming to save them.



 You may have something there!


----------



## sibi

Wow, Jacqui, you said the same thing I said on the same comment. Great minds think alike, ay?[/font]



Jacqui said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think tokay geckos are aliens. They are perfect for zero gravity, they see in the dark,and they have real vocal cords. I think the reason they're so ornery is do to the fact they crashed here, and no one is coming to save them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may have something there!
Click to expand...


----------



## Kerryann

emysemys said:


> (I love that guy's hair. Do you think he owns a comb? - by the way, I actually watch that show! Sh-h-h-h)



That guy is as wacky as he looks. He looks like the guy from deuce bigalow male gigalo.


----------



## ijmccollum

Oh my h3ll, go away for a few and come back to a whole new thread. 

This weekend I finally used the trim saw. My kid sat with me and watched to make sure I didn't lose any fingers. This coming weekend I hope to be grinding and polishing cabochons. 

Today I did science fair judging. Disappointingly, not as many kids were there as there have been in the past. Shared a table with some other civil service, DOD is getting hit hard. 

There is still a ft of snow on the roof and 2+ ft in the yard but the kids at the bus stop are without coats and the college students are in shorts or wearing sandles -- must be spring coming, the children always know......don't they? All I know is we had clear blue skies today.

My kid starts EMS program tonight. Hope it all works cause it is from 6-10 and he has to be in to work by 330am to open with fresh baked bagels.


----------



## Kerryann

I just was watching this lady flip out on that trading spouses show. It was rather hilarious. I stopped the show we were watching to listen to it and Mikey was like wtf wife?? hah


----------



## Jacqui

Are you also starting to lose your mind?



sibi said:


> Wow, Jacqui, you said the same thing I said on the same comment. Great minds think alike, ay?[/font]
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think tokay geckos are aliens. They are perfect for zero gravity, they see in the dark,and they have real vocal cords. I think the reason they're so ornery is do to the fact they crashed here, and no one is coming to save them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may have something there!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...






ijmccollum said:


> There is still a ft of snow on the roof and 2+ ft in the yard but the kids at the bus stop are without coats and the college students are in shorts or wearing sandles -- must be spring coming, the children always know......don't they? All I know is we had clear blue skies today.



My one college son always is wearing shorts.


----------



## ijmccollum

Jacqui said:


> My one college son always is wearing shorts.



When I was young, I did too. Amazing what maturation will do with your thermal regulation.


----------



## Jacqui

ijmccollum said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> My one college son always is wearing shorts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I was young, I did too. Amazing what maturation will do with your thermal regulation.
Click to expand...


Yes it is. I was never a shorts person (too fat of legs).


----------



## Thalatte

I never wear shorts and nowadays the girls don't either. They just go out in jean underwear!!!! The only time I wear shorts is for swimming and then they reach the knee.


----------



## Kerryann

Thalatte said:


> I never wear shorts and nowadays the girls don't either. They just go out in jean underwear!!!! The only time I wear shorts is for swimming and then they reach the knee.



I wear and love shorts but who are the parents buying their daughters shorts that barely and only maybe cover their butt cheeks??? Last summer we were out at a family reunion and an 11 year old was wearing booty shorts.. and they wonder why their 17 year old is gone nuts with her shirts plunging to her navel.


----------



## Thalatte

I cant say much about the shirts as my favorite kind are backless but the shorts are ridiculous.
My sister wears them and she keeps saying they are modest, yet Her pockets hang out the bottom, her but cheeks show, and the zipper is so short it wont stay up...who wants to wear that?
The horrible part is I say a big lady wearing them and i had to do a double take as I first thought she wasn't wearing anything at all. 
also whats with the see through shirts and the dramatic colored bras? Nobody cares what a ho you are or what color your bra is!!! put a tank top on!!!


----------



## sibi

What? You don't believe me? I'm hurt. :'( Just kidding...but, you should look at post 155 & 156. Ken gave the comment, and in 156, I responded, "you may have something there Cowboy." Like I said, we think alike...



Jacqui said:


> Are you also starting to lose your mind?
> 
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, Jacqui, you said the same thing I said on the same comment. Great minds think alike, ay?[/font]
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think tokay geckos are aliens. They are perfect for zero gravity, they see in the dark,and they have real vocal cords. I think the reason they're so ornery is do to the fact they crashed here, and no one is coming to save them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may have something there!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ijmccollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is still a ft of snow on the roof and 2+ ft in the yard but the kids at the bus stop are without coats and the college students are in shorts or wearing sandles -- must be spring coming, the children always know......don't they? All I know is we had clear blue skies today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My one college son always is wearing shorts.
Click to expand...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

ijmccollum said:


> Oh my h3ll, go away for a few and come back to a whole new thread.
> 
> This weekend I finally used the trim saw. My kid sat with me and watched to make sure I didn't lose any fingers. This coming weekend I hope to be grinding and polishing cabochons.
> 
> Today I did science fair judging. Disappointingly, not as many kids were there as there have been in the past. Shared a table with some other civil service, DOD is getting hit hard.
> 
> There is still a ft of snow on the roof and 2+ ft in the yard but the kids at the bus stop are without coats and the college students are in shorts or wearing sandles -- must be spring coming, the children always know......don't they? All I know is we had clear blue skies today.
> 
> My kid starts EMS program tonight. Hope it all works cause it is from 6-10 and he has to be in to work by 330am to open with fresh baked bagels.


Best of luck to your son! 

We have the same snow going on here. You can always tell its ski club day because all the teenagers where their ski jackets to the bus stops and any other day they are just in sweatshirts. I don't get it. Lucky for me my teen is very small and is always cold so she always where's her winter coat with lots of layers underneath. It has been in the 30's here which is not bad but it has been incredibly windy. I am so over this winter!!!


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Best of luck to your son!
> 
> We have the same snow going on here. You can always tell its ski club day because all the teenagers where their ski jackets to the bus stops and any other day they are just in sweatshirts. I don't get it. Lucky for me my teen is very small and is always cold so she always where's her winter coat with lots of layers underneath. It has been in the 30's here which is not bad but it has been incredibly windy. I am so over this winter!!!



Yea I am over it to


----------



## ijmccollum

I have always been cold and seeking warmth.....then I got old....hot flashes sux.


----------



## sibi

You need to move to Florida  Then, a few years from now, you'll say your so over winters in Florida 


ijmccollum said:


> I have always been cold and seeking warmth.....then I got old....hot flashes sux.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And one asks, â€œWhere's Cowboy been lately?"
Like I have anything to add to those last couple postâ€¦


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Today at work someone brought in 3 itty bitty baby guinea pigs that they found abandoned and running around a parking lot. We didn't have room to take them in, so I offered to take them. I just jerry-rigged a make-shift enclosure out of the storage container I originally kept Carl in, and set the little baby piggies up for the night. They are SO CUTE, too bad I've been given one week by my mother to find them new homes.... anyone in NE want a baby guinea pig?


----------



## Jacqui

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> Today at work someone brought in 3 itty bitty baby guinea pigs that they found abandoned and running around a parking lot. We didn't have room to take them in, so I offered to take them. I just jerry-rigged a make-shift enclosure out of the storage container I originally kept Carl in, and set the little baby piggies up for the night. They are SO CUTE, too bad I've been given one week by my mother to find them new homes.... anyone in NE want a baby guinea pig?



Why doesn't your Mom want them around. They are so neat once they learn the frig opening means food and they all start whistling.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

I don't have any place to put the poor little things, and even I understand when I've got too much on my plate as is 

Either way, my mom fell in love with them all the same when she heard them whistle.


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> What? You don't believe me? I'm hurt. :'( Just kidding...but, you should look at post 155 & 156. Ken gave the comment, and in 156, I responded, "you may have something there Cowboy." Like I said, we think alike...
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you also starting to lose your mind?
Click to expand...


Nope was just asking if you were also loosing your mind like I am, since our minds work alike.  




CourtneyAndCarl said:


> I don't have any place to put the poor little things, and even I understand when I've got too much on my plate as is
> 
> Either way, my mom fell in love with them all the same when she heard them whistle.



See those whistles are magical!


----------



## Jacqui

*Morning!!*


----------



## mctlong

Good moring! Happy Tuesday.


----------



## Kerryann

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> I don't have any place to put the poor little things, and even I understand when I've got too much on my plate as is
> 
> Either way, my mom fell in love with them all the same when she heard them whistle.



I wish I could take them. I love little guineas 


Good morning.. ughh more drama


----------



## Yvonne G

Good morning back attcha, Jacqui...and all the rest of you chatty kathy's (and kens)!

Ken: What? You don't relate to hot flashes and butt cheeks?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

emysemys said:


> Ken: What? You don't relate to hot flashes and butt cheeks?



But cheeks, yes,( I like to think of myself as normal). Hot flashes, not so much.


Hey! I have a Russian Tortoise that needs a new home. She is a female and is quite outgoing for a tortoise! According to the vet she is around 15 and can live up to 100 human years. I just recently built her an indoor enclosure based on the tortoise table design shown here http://russiantortoise.net/tortoise_table.htm and she loves it! I Also have 2 brand new lights one is a UVB that mimics sunlight, and the other is a basking heat lamp to add warmth. The lights are on a timed power strip to make it convenient. She eats really simply, she loves salad! I'll provide all the information needed to take proper care so don't worry! Ideally in the summer she needs to be outdoors in an enclosed area once in a while for optimal health and well-being so if you have a house with a backyard that's perfect. The enclosure I built her is giant. Unfortunately I cannot take the entire thing out of the room it is in so I will have to take it apart and it will have to be reassembled once it's in her new home. However I will help put it all back together if needed or provide all the needed instructions to do so. I have spent over 1000$ recently on all the equipment I named and it is all new. But I am giving all of this away for FREE! The only payment I want is the promise of a good, responsible owner. If that is you, please let me know! By the way I call her Ms. Roshi aka Squirtle but you can always change her name. Pictures of her and the included habitat are below, Thanks.

Guess who's getting another russian? Yes, that what would me.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Kerryann said:


> CourtneyAndCarl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any place to put the poor little things, and even I understand when I've got too much on my plate as is
> 
> Either way, my mom fell in love with them all the same when she heard them whistle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could take them. I love little guineas
> 
> 
> Good morning.. ughh more drama
Click to expand...




Come on over to Nebraska and take a couple of 'em. They are so CUUUUUTE


I can't relate to butt cheeks.


----------



## sibi

I'm so sorry guys... but I just found my sweet baby Sweet Pea dead this morning. I've been beside myself and I'm not in the mood to write now. Jacqui, I feel like I'm losing my mind right now.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Cowboy_Ken said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ken: What? You don't relate to hot flashes and butt cheeks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But cheeks, yes,( I like to think of myself as normal). Hot flashes, not so much.
> 
> 
> Hey! I have a Russian Tortoise that needs a new home. She is a female and is quite outgoing for a tortoise! According to the vet she is around 15 and can live up to 100 human years. I just recently built her an indoor enclosure based on the tortoise table design shown here http://russiantortoise.net/tortoise_table.htm and she loves it! I Also have 2 brand new lights one is a UVB that mimics sunlight, and the other is a basking heat lamp to add warmth. The lights are on a timed power strip to make it convenient. She eats really simply, she loves salad! I'll provide all the information needed to take proper care so don't worry! Ideally in the summer she needs to be outdoors in an enclosed area once in a while for optimal health and well-being so if you have a house with a backyard that's perfect. The enclosure I built her is giant. Unfortunately I cannot take the entire thing out of the room it is in so I will have to take it apart and it will have to be reassembled once it's in her new home. However I will help put it all back together if needed or provide all the needed instructions to do so. I have spent over 1000$ recently on all the equipment I named and it is all new. But I am giving all of this away for FREE! The only payment I want is the promise of a good, responsible owner. If that is you, please let me know! By the way I call her Ms. Roshi aka Squirtle but you can always change her name. Pictures of her and the included habitat are below, Thanks.
> 
> Guess who's getting another russian? Yes, that what would me.
Click to expand...




Why can't we have stuff like that on Craigslist in Nebraska?




sibi said:


> I'm so sorry guys... but I just found my sweet baby Sweet Pea dead this morning. I've been beside myself and I'm not in the mood to write now. Jacqui, I feel like I'm losing my mind right now.



I'm sorry to hear that


----------



## mctlong

sibi said:


> I'm so sorry guys... but I just found my sweet baby Sweet Pea dead this morning. I've been beside myself and I'm not in the mood to write now. Jacqui, I feel like I'm losing my mind right now.



Sorry to hear that


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sibi,

My heart goes out to you.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Omg Sylvia, I am so sorry!!


Dagny had a well check up today and she did great. She only weighs 132 pounds, I was shocked because she seems heavier than that the way she can yank me around when she is not wearing her gentle leader. 
She also does not stay in the back of the car. She climbs over the seats and sits next to my son like a human and rests her head on my shoulder. I took pics cuz its so sweet...
She also climbed in the front passenger seat and stared at me while I drove. She is strange!


Congrats on your new Russian Ken!


----------



## Kerryann

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CourtneyAndCarl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any place to put the poor little things, and even I understand when I've got too much on my plate as is
> 
> Either way, my mom fell in love with them all the same when she heard them whistle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could take them. I love little guineas
> 
> 
> Good morning.. ughh more drama
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on over to Nebraska and take a couple of 'em. They are so CUUUUUTE
> 
> 
> I can't relate to butt cheeks.
Click to expand...





That's too far  or I would be all over that. I could put them in betty's old hampster cage 

I can relate to butt cheeks but not hot flashes. I get cold flashes I'd say but it's more like a persistent icy hand condition. 
Honestly my butt cheeks are starting to disappear so I may not be able to relate to those soon either. Sitting on an unpadded chair is starting to be uncomfortable and Mikey threw me off his lap the other night for stabbing him with my butt bone.




sibi said:


> I'm so sorry guys... but I just found my sweet baby Sweet Pea dead this morning. I've been beside myself and I'm not in the mood to write now. Jacqui, I feel like I'm losing my mind right now.



I am soooo sorry


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Kerryann said:


> CourtneyAndCarl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CourtneyAndCarl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any place to put the poor little things, and even I understand when I've got too much on my plate as is
> 
> Either way, my mom fell in love with them all the same when she heard them whistle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could take them. I love little guineas
> 
> 
> Good morning.. ughh more drama
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on over to Nebraska and take a couple of 'em. They are so CUUUUUTE
> 
> 
> I can't relate to butt cheeks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's too far  or I would be all over that. I could put them in betty's old hampster cage
Click to expand...












Here are the three little piggies.


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Omg Sylvia, I am so sorry!!
> 
> 
> Dagny had a well check up today and she did great. She only weighs 132 pounds, I was shocked because she seems heavier than that the way she can yank me around when she is not wearing her gentle leader.
> She also does not stay in the back of the car. She climbs over the seats and sits next to my son like a human and rests her head on my shoulder. I took pics cuz its so sweet...
> She also climbed in the front passenger seat and stared at me while I drove. She is strange!
> 
> 
> Congrats on your new Russian Ken!






Such cute pictures.
I am yelling at my husband through IM about being so tight that he can't ever get the stuff done that he obsesses over because he's always looking for a better deal. I told him spend the money and be done with it dude. I am tired of having the same discussion over and over and over.. Also he needs to sell the crap he is hoarding and get the tires out of my living room before I snuff him out in his sleep... with a pillow..


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Something dawned on me 5 minutes ago. We here in this Pretend Chat, are like digital pen pals.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Something dawned on me 5 minutes ago. We here in this Pretend Chat, are like digital pen pals.



Huh, cool. Yes we are. I might actually get to meet Sibi though because her sister lives in my area. Anyone else coming to CT? It's not exactly a vacay place unless you ski and even then I am sure people would rather go to Vail or wherever else.


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm curious why you're rehoming the one female russian and getting another? Is she the wrong sub-species for your group?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

emysemys said:


> I'm curious why you're rehoming the one female russian and getting another? Is she the wrong sub-species for your group?



.?? I'm not rehoming any russians out, just in.


Ok. I see the misunderstanding. I reposted a CL add that I replied to, which is resulting in me getting said russian female.


----------



## mctlong

Cowboy_Ken said:


> .?? I'm not rehoming any russians out, just in.
> 
> 
> Ok. I see the misunderstanding. I reposted a CL add that I replied to, which is resulting in me getting said russian female.





Oh, I see. I thought you were rehoming one too. Makes much more sense now. 

A new Russian is exciting!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

The nice thing is they sound as if they know what they've been doing.


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something dawned on me 5 minutes ago. We here in this Pretend Chat, are like digital pen pals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh, cool. Yes we are. I might actually get to meet Sibi though because her sister lives in my area. Anyone else coming to CT? It's not exactly a vacay place unless you ski and even then I am sure people would rather go to Vail or wherever else.
Click to expand...


Last time I went to CT everyone asked me if I came to see the trees. I was thinking.. I am from MI.. we have trees and fall here too 

I come out east a lot. How far are you from Wilmington DE?




Cowboy_Ken said:


> The nice thing is they sound as if they know what they've been doing.



I also was wondering why you were both rehoming and getting another Russian. I thought maybe the one you were booting wasn't a good breeder or something. 

Talking about Russians. Last night I gave Betty a bath and afterwards I filed on her beak deformity. I have to file on it about once or twice a week to keep it in check and she really hates it. In fact, she doesn't like me as much as she used to now that she thinks I like to beat her on her facehole  
Normally by the next day she is at least okay with me enough to want some food. I came down this morning to a super diva attitude. She was out basking and when I walked down she wouldn't look at me and didn't beg for food but scurried into her hide and only had her rear end showing out of it. I put out her food and then when I was out letting the dogs potty she must have come out and started eating. When she saw me coming in she abandoned her food and went back into her hide.  I am just trying to keep her and her beloved food together.


----------



## Thalatte

sibi said:


> I'm so sorry guys... but I just found my sweet baby Sweet Pea dead this morning. I've been beside myself and I'm not in the mood to write now. Jacqui, I feel like I'm losing my mind right now.



Oh no!!! *hugs* so sorry sibi!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

CT is the most densely forested state in the U.S. I think it is our only claim to fame besides our ridiculously high taxes. I am about 4-5 hours away from DE, I only know that because we drive from here to DC a lot. 

I was floating on a cloud today because I heard the birds singing for the first time since fall. Now I am crashing back to earth because we are getting another 6 inches of snow on Wednesday and snow on Thurs and Fri.


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> CT is the most densely forested state in the U.S. I think it is our only claim to fame besides our ridiculously high taxes. I am about 4-5 hours away from DE, I only know that because we drive from here to DC a lot.
> 
> I was floating on a cloud today because I heard the birds singing for the first time since fall. Now I am crashing back to earth because we are getting another 6 inches of snow on Wednesday and snow on Thurs and Fri.



Yep the same storm is supposed to blow by us starting tonight.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Was 65 and sunny out today so finally took Rosie outside for some natural sun and she found the weeds. I picked her up to move her and she almost peed on my foot! So opinionated...

Does anyone else have a tortoise that tries to eat everything? She goes for roots, shiny rocks, pine cones, etc. 

She now weighs 300 grams, up from her 204 grams in October (and 175g when I got her last summer). I called her a heifer when I picked her up, maybe that's why she tried to pee on me 

Sibi, sorry to hear about sweet pea.
CourtneyandCarl, just send them down my way  Jk.. My bf would kill me if I added more critters. The person wanting the rabbits fell through so I'm going to try building them a larger cage to make up for their lack of being out often..


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

RosieRedfoot said:


> Was 65 and sunny out today so finally took Rosie outside for some natural sun and she found the weeds. I picked her up to move her and she almost peed on my foot! So opinionated...
> 
> Does anyone else have a tortoise that tries to eat everything? She goes for roots, shiny rocks, pine cones, etc.
> 
> She now weighs 300 grams, up from her 204 grams in October (and 175g when I got her last summer). I called her a heifer when I picked her up, maybe that's why she tried to pee on me
> 
> Sibi, sorry to hear about sweet pea.
> CourtneyandCarl, just send them down my way  Jk.. My bf would kill me if I added more critters. The person wanting the rabbits fell through so I'm going to try building them a larger cage to make up for their lack of being out often..



When my youngest Leo was a hatchling he taste tested everything like that. It was really stressful. Now, he doesn't do that.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

RosieRedfoot said:


> Was 65 and sunny out today so finally took Rosie outside for some natural sun and she found the weeds. I picked her up to move her and she almost peed on my foot! So opinionated...
> 
> Does anyone else have a tortoise that tries to eat everything? She goes for roots, shiny rocks, pine cones, etc.
> 
> She now weighs 300 grams, up from her 204 grams in October (and 175g when I got her last summer). I called her a heifer when I picked her up, maybe that's why she tried to pee on me
> 
> Sibi, sorry to hear about sweet pea.
> CourtneyandCarl, just send them down my way  Jk.. My bf would kill me if I added more critters. The person wanting the rabbits fell through so I'm going to try building them a larger cage to make up for their lack of being out often..



Your rabbits probably have it better than the poor piggies right now  I have them in a 30 gallon storage container with butter lids for food dishes, haha.... 

I went to Walmart last night to get some food, water bottles, etc... well walmart was out of their small water bottles so I had to buy a HUGE one for dogs, well the poor piggies can't turn the little ball anyways so I stopped at work to buy some things. But before that, I attached the water bottle to some metal thing that holds cars up when you are trying to change the wheel... it isn't a jack but it holds the car up after you've already used the jack... and their hide was an easter basket flipped over on its side... They were ghetto guinea pigs! haha

But I just got back and now they have a real hide and a little water bottle that I fastened to the side of the plastic tote by drilling holes in it... still kind of ghetto but it works!


----------



## Kerryann

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> Your rabbits probably have it better than the poor piggies right now  I have them in a 30 gallon storage container with butter lids for food dishes, haha....
> 
> I went to Walmart last night to get some food, water bottles, etc... well walmart was out of their small water bottles so I had to buy a HUGE one for dogs, well the poor piggies can't turn the little ball anyways so I stopped at work to buy some things. But before that, I attached the water bottle to some metal thing that holds cars up when you are trying to change the wheel... it isn't a jack but it holds the car up after you've already used the jack... and their hide was an easter basket flipped over on its side... They were ghetto guinea pigs! haha
> 
> But I just got back and now they have a real hide and a little water bottle that I fastened to the side of the plastic tote by drilling holes in it... still kind of ghetto but it works!



I am sure they aren't judging  they are probably just happy to be safe, have food, and have water.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Omg, I am so immature! There is a thread that is using one word to ask if male or female and I want to write ..., ok. 
I know I am suffering from extreme cabin fever over here!!


----------



## mctlong

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Omg, I am so immature! There is a thread that is using one word to ask if male or female and I want to write ..., ok.
> I know I am suffering from extreme cabin fever over here!!



I know what you mean! My favorite thread title this week was: "Thoughts on sex?" So many snarky replies came to mind, but it was a serious thread, so I kept them to myself.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

mctlong said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Omg, I am so immature! There is a thread that is using one word to ask if male or female and I want to write ..., ok.
> I know I am suffering from extreme cabin fever over here!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you mean! My favorite thread title this week was: "Thoughts on sex?" So many snarky replies came to mind, but it was a serious thread, so I kept them to myself.
Click to expand...


I am glad I am not the only one!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

CtTortoiseMom said:


> I am glad I am not the only one!!



Ditto here.


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> mctlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Omg, I am so immature! There is a thread that is using one word to ask if male or female and I want to write ..., ok.
> I know I am suffering from extreme cabin fever over here!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you mean! My favorite thread title this week was: "Thoughts on sex?" So many snarky replies came to mind, but it was a serious thread, so I kept them to myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am glad I am not the only one!!
Click to expand...

I am glad I didn't see it


----------



## Thalatte

It's near impossible for my to refrain from posting such comments... So I don't try! It's much more amusing to post them!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Thalatte said:


> It's near impossible for my to refrain from posting such comments... So I don't try! It's much more amusing to post them!



Lol, I like your style


----------



## Kerryann

Okay so scary stuff happening here 
I am allergic to a lot of stuff but usually only pork effects me badly. I had some cranberry apple herbal tea this afternoon and I got itchy and had to blow my nose. I went into the bathroom and my face was all red and covered with hives. I then packed up and started home. On my way home, my throat started getting tight. Ugh.. I made it home and took a benadryl. Then at dinner I had a tiny bit of lemon juice and had a relapse 
I came the closest ever today to epipen.


----------



## Yvonne G

I don't like it when Jacqui's "other" life intrudes upon our Forum time with her. Get yourself back on here, girl! Where the heck are you?


----------



## Kerryann

emysemys said:


> I don't like it when Jacqui's "other" life intrudes upon our Forum time with her. Get yourself back on here, girl! Where the heck are you?



She's playing with her imaginary puppy


----------



## ijmccollum

sibi said:


> You need to move to Florida  Then, a few years from now, you'll say your so over winters in Florida
> 
> 
> ijmccollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have always been cold and seeking warmth.....then I got old....hot flashes sux.
Click to expand...


LOL! Yeh but we all head to Arizona from Utah. I think I could learn to live in Florida though.


----------



## Yvonne G

Not me...have you seen the size of those palmetto bugs?


----------



## Thalatte

ijmccollum said:


> LOL! Yeh but we all head to Arizona from Utah. I think I could learn to live in Florida though.



Come to Arizona!!! We have...
...
...
...
...
Sand...

Utah is much better!!! I miss Utah!!!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Have those palmetto bugs here too in SC! Creepy things they are, and they can fly!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I had to google image to find out what you'all were talking about. In LA, we called those cockroaches.


----------



## mctlong

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I had to google image to find out what you'all were talking about. In LA, we called those cockroaches.



Oh. Eww! I hate those.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Monitors, Tegus, and Geckos all live them!!




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Monitors, Tegus, and Geckos all love them!!


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I had to google image to find out what you'all were talking about. In LA, we called those cockroaches.



Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkk roaches are no good.. 


My allergies are calmed down


----------



## mctlong

Kerryann said:


> Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkk roaches are no good..
> 
> My allergies are calmed down



Spring allergies? Or are you allergic to roaches?


----------



## Kerryann

mctlong said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkk roaches are no good..
> 
> My allergies are calmed down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spring allergies? Or are you allergic to roaches?
Click to expand...


Food allergies


----------



## mctlong

Kerryann said:


> Food allergies



Oh, I'm sorry, I missed your previous post. Sounds scary! I'm glad you're feeling better.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann, 

I've always said, â€œIf you're allergic to something, don't put it in your mouth. Particularly if that something is cats."
Just trying to help here. I have a friend allergic enough to horses he needs a nebulizer and anti histamine from talking with me if I'm wearing my barn coat. 
I pack two epi pins for honey bees.


----------



## Kerryann

mctlong said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Food allergies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm sorry, I missed your previous post. Sounds scary! I'm glad you're feeling better.
Click to expand...


No problem. It was sort of dumb but wow more reaction than I have ever had to fruit.



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Kerryann,
> 
> I've always said, â€œIf you're allergic to something, don't put it in your mouth. Particularly if that something is cats."
> Just trying to help here. I have a friend allergic enough to horses he needs a nebulizer and anti histamine from talking with me if I'm wearing my barn coat.
> I pack two epi pins for honey bees.



I had a cranberry herbal tea. I wasn't convinced it had cranberry as much as a flavoring but it proved me wrong. Then I put a few drops of lemon concentrate in dinner and reangered my allergies. I lost my dinner in the process


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I do not line those palmetto bugs at all! When we were at Disney last summer one flew into my face at night and it made a really loud sound and left a wet smudge on my face. I wonder to this day, what was that wet stuff on my cheek?!!


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> I do not line those palmetto bugs at all! When we were at Disney last summer one flew into my face at night and it made a really loud sound and left a wet smudge on my face. I wonder to this day, what was that wet stuff on my cheek?!!



Innerds???


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

eeeew


Well I put the baby piggies on Craigslist and within an hour all of them are spoken for! Makes me saaaad but happy for them anyways


----------



## wellington

Wow, I can't believe how many pages are here already. I thought I liked to talk. I bet you reach as many post that was in the first pretend chat, in a shorter amount of time. Happy chatting. BTW, If any of you are getting this latest snow storm dumped on ya, it sucks and heading east.


----------



## Kerryann

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> eeeew
> 
> Well I put the baby piggies on Craigslist and within an hour all of them are spoken for! Makes me saaaad but happy for them anyways



Happy happy  they deserve good homes. You should go do home visits like cps.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jeez Kerryann your food allergy incident today sounds really scary!! I can only take a half a benadryl because it makes me feel so tired and loopy.


----------



## Thalatte

The bug I hate most in az is the creatures of the earth. Omg those things are just creepy! And they get big! And they can kill scorpions!


----------



## Kerryann

wellington said:


> Wow, I can't believe how many pages are here already. I thought I liked to talk. I bet you reach as many post that was in the first pretend chat, in a shorter amount of time. Happy chatting. BTW, If any of you are getting this latest snow storm dumped on ya, it sucks and heading east.



We are supposed to get snow between 3 am and 8 am




CtTortoiseMom said:


> Jeez Kerryann your food allergy incident today sounds really scary!! I can only take a half a benadryl because it makes me feel so tired and loopy.



I am on four Benadryl which I lovingly refer to as bennies . I also unate my dinner 
Do you guys watch shall tank? I like the robin guy.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

We are going to get 6 inches to a foot of snow over then next two days.


----------



## Thalatte

I used to watch shark tank.


Kerryann there is a new type of allergy doctor that my niece went to as she had a lot of really bad allergies and he basically reprogrammed her body so she could eat normal foods. She does just fine now maybe you should ask your doctor if he knows of that kind of thing.


----------



## Kerryann

Thalatte said:


> I used to watch shark tank.
> 
> Kerryann there is a new type of allergy doctor that my niece went to as she had a lot of really bad allergies and he basically reprogrammed her body so she could eat normal foods. She does just fine now maybe you should ask your doctor if he knows of that kind of thing.



One of my friends is doing that with their kid but adult onset allergies are hard to build an immunity.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Again, an apology for the storm. It was meant to dump rain on us. It didn't, and we need it. It just had to cruise on past us leaving only an inch of rain.


----------



## Thalatte

Kerryann said:


> One of my friends is doing that with their kid but adult onset allergies are hard to build an immunity.



I guess that would be true. And kaelin developed a wierd cough for a while and would almost choke on milk.


It rained fairly good here in Peoria. Well atleast it flooded the upstairs balconies.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So I spent a good hour on the phone talking with the 21 yr old that has the russian female I'll be getting. What a good kid. He showed an interest in the tort at a friends house, so, on his next birthday, they gave it to him. He didn't want a tort, but felt bad about the care it had been receiving so he did some research, built a 4'x8' table for it and started buying it things like dandelion greens and mustard greens and such. He lives in an apartment and feels it needs to be able to get outside and he doesn't trust the area he's in to be herbicide free. I was very impressed with this kid. Kinda renewed my faith in young people in the big city.


----------



## Thalatte

Aww! My generation isn't nothing but hoes and druggies!!!! Yay!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Wait a minute. My daughter is 27 and she's got her act together. She does no hoeing, she has a regular gardner for that.


*gardener


I just tried to post this in the alien pet debate but I guess it's closed. 

Kurt Vonagut wrote a fun tale about this very subject. Although the title character was with the hot movie star of the time, he wasn't happy. Seems he had issues with the inhabitants of the planet watching, waiting for them to breed. They even had a tv in the enclosure that was fixed to the same picture as I recall.


----------



## Thalatte

Kurt Vonnegut was a weird weird man that wrote meaningless Drabble and was offended by anyone that tried to find a meaning to his stories.

I don't hoe or trim I just let everything grow bushy and untamed!
: P


It must be late! I am laughing my bum off at that lame word play...my wits have deserted me...


Maybe the voices stole them?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

You're right about Vonagut and meaning in his books. He only wrote one that had a moral, his words, and it was MotherNight. I've read most of his stuff at least two times. He is an old literary friend of mine and I spent many hours wasting wondering about said nonsense.


----------



## Thalatte

I have really only read a couple of his books and the only one I remember is cats cradle. And I had to do a 10 page report on the me won't behind it. I failed the essay as I just repeated something like "there is no meaning to anything this man writes. Apparently his words are frivolous dribble that is meant to confuse and irritate the readers. If you would like to say otherwise please refrain as there is no reason to insult someone with such a complicated mind that is on a level above your puny self."

No clue why the teacher didn't like the paper.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

LOL

Again

LOL


----------



## Thalatte

Astoundingly enough I failed both classes I had with that teacher...apparently she couldnt take constructive criticism! O even tried signing up for a class with her in the next semester but sadly my attendance was denied...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Some people have low self-esteem and don't want to face it. 
On a side note, I think everyone needs to text the word, â€œvote" to 5701. It for American idol and the gal can't sing at all, but it would be fun to keep her on the show. It's all about the votes.


----------



## Thalatte

Well since I killed chat yet again its off to bed with me.


Ok I will vote even though I haven't watched American idol.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

You'll get a text after you vote with the gals name. You can probably see the performance on YouTube. She's terrible.


My wife says I'm being a mean girl. Lol.


Her name is; Zoanette


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

That was great reading Ken's & Thallet's convo while drinking my coffee this morning. I read all Vonnegut's stuff and I don't remember disliking it. I also went through a Ken Kesey, Jack Kerouac and any other beat era author I could find and love reading those. My husband and I are avid eclectic readers but have one major disagreement... He loves Stephen King and I hate Stephen King. I think his books are so ridiculously packed with insignificant details that it detracts from his stories. But we do agree on best author of all time Ayn Rand, he prefers the Fountain Head and I prefer Atlas Shrugged. I know you didn't ask but there you have it.

Oh & Good Morning Peeps!! I hope Jacqui comes back today, I miss her!!


----------



## Thalatte

She is a good author. I liked anthem and atlas shrugged. Kerouac isn't bad but I don't like Stephen king at all. His books are neither scary or suspenseful instead they are predictable and tedious.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

The only King that I read and cared for, was the four short stories, â€œThe Bachman Books" by Richard Bachman. The story about The Walk should be required reading for all pre-20 young people. 
As for Kings other writings, I think he gets into word count contracts.


----------



## Thalatte

Never heard of him.

I will have to look into it.


----------



## jaizei

Cowboy_Ken said:


> The only King that I read and cared for, was the four short stories, â€œThe Bachman Books" by Richard Bachman. The story about The Walk should be required reading for all pre-20 young people.
> As for Kings other writings, I think he gets into word count contracts.



The hard part is picking just one of the Bachman Books. I think its unfortunate than Rage has gone out of print.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Bachman was a pretend author King came up with to publish less King-like stuff and not suffer reputation wise for doing so. I feel, had he not released his true id before the book was published, there would be merit in this, but alas, I think it was just a failed attempt to gain more money.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Did you know Stephen King has a large male sulcata at his Florida home?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Quick fact I know about Stephen King... He went to elementary school with my uncle in law in Stratford, CT until he was in third grade. Then his family moved to MA.


----------



## Kerryann

Good morning 
We got no snow.. woo hoo [/u]


----------



## Yvonne G

Len said:


> Did you know Stephen King has a large male sulcata at his Florida home?



I didn't know it before, but then this was posted:


http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-44874.html


Well, the West Coast is now experiencing a mild rainy-type disturbance, so as this one moves east, it will be picking up steam and you folks in the mid-east and east will be getting another snow storm soon. Neener, neener! I just wish we would get a bit more rain out of it before it moves on to you guys.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

emysemys said:


> I didn't know it before, but then this was posted:
> 
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-44874.html
> 
> 
> Well, the West Coast is now experiencing a mild rainy-type disturbance, so as this one moves east, it will be picking up steam and you folks in the mid-east and east will be getting another snow storm soon. Neener, neener! I just wish we would get a bit more rain out of it before it moves on to you guys.





I'm with Yvonne here. I need more rain for my 2 wells to be solid and productive over the dry dimmer months.


Each year we have western mountain blue birds stop on their migration here at our place. I find it funny that they migrate for thousands of miles and stop at our place with six cats for a week or so. Fortunately, they're perch feeders if insects so the cats don't stand a chance, but really, here?


*dry, SUMMER months


----------



## Yvonne G

Yeah...our weatherman predicted at least an inch of rain. We didn't even get enough to get the dirt in the flower beds wet on top, let alone an inch.


----------



## Thalatte

That thread mentioned Sasha Alexander from risoli and isles had a tort. And she does but its pyramided.


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm trying to put off going out and doing my morning chores. It's gray and ugly out there...not really cold, just overcast. Then I have many errands to run and I really hate going into town. I'm so barn sour it stinks!! But this is a pretty boring place this a.m. too, so I guess I'll get off my dead...ahem...and get busy. See you all later.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne, you are too kind, weatherman. Weather guesser is what I call them. I say up here there are two types of people that predict the weather; fools or newcomers.


----------



## sibi

Good morning everyone. I'm feeling a bit better today. We buried Sweet Pea near our Japanese Magnolia tree out front. Well, let's see there's been talk about allergies, books and authors, roaches, and weather. I have just one thing to say about each. I'm so sorry Kerryann that your food allergies are so life threatening. The book I loved reading most was the Leviathan. I have a phobia of roaches, and today's weather is going to be just fine here in sunny Florida (Haha) Cowboy.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Thanks Sibi, 42 with 94% humidity right now here. Most of the humidity is dripping off the trees or dripping out of the sky.


I prefer snow. At least if its cold enough you don't get wet.


----------



## Thalatte

I am having issues with my weather app on my phone. It keeps saying its cold outside (50-60) so I dress piper and I up in chilly weather clothes. Then we go outside and it is hot like high 70's-low 80's hot. So then we have to come inside and change and piper throws a huge tantrum. I don't like yahoo weather anymore.


----------



## sibi

So, you know what you do? Next time, dress piper up in layers. This way, if it's warmer than expected, you just shed some of her sweaters or tops off. Problem fixed.



Thalatte said:


> I am having issues with my weather app on my phone. It keeps saying its cold outside (50-60) so I dress piper and I up in chilly weather clothes. Then we go outside and it is hot like high 70's-low 80's hot. So then we have to come inside and change and piper throws a huge tantrum. I don't like yahoo weather anymore.




I was just welcoming myself back. I know what you mean though. I prefer snow to rain any day. 


Cowboy_Ken said:


> Thanks Sibi, 42 with 94% humidity right now here. Most of the humidity is dripping off the trees or dripping out of the sky.
> 
> 
> I prefer snow. At least if its cold enough you don't get wet.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

My favorite book is Brave New World by Huxley... I will admit, I don't read as much as I used to.

The piggies just had a bath today, they were a little smelly so I decided a bath was in order. Little Freddy pooped all over the tub, and Lillian wouldn't SHUT UP, she kept screaming bloody murder. Tulip is obviously the intelligent one, she was bouncing around all happy then trying to figure out how to use the shower curtain to make her escape.


----------



## Thalatte

Again with your geniusness!!! I am banging my head on a wall right now


So I was asked by my family to go visit yuma this weekend but there is the repticon in town and I really really want to go...but I know I shouldn't spend the money on going and I should go home to drop the roaches off...but I really want to see the repticon show. I have never been to one and they only come once a year...but I also want to see my own reptiles!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

My recent favorite easy reading book is, â€œConfessions of a Turtle Lovers Wife" it's a fun digital book that Karen says she doesn't need to read because she married me. Well worth the $1.99 or whatever it is and the money supports the herpdigest and this is a very good resource to help support.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

haha, that sounds like a good one, how long is it?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Mrs.C. , did you read all of it yet?


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

who is Mrs. C? I'm so confused!!!!!!! Y'all chat too fast and I get lost.


----------



## sibi

If the repticon comes every year, you can plan for it next year. But your babies need to see you. You've been away from them too long, and I feel that seeing other reptiles that don't belong to you is secondary to the reptiles you own and are responsible for. I feel for your babies not seeing you to care for them because of your job. But, that's not by choice; you have to work. Whereas, it's your choice to be with them when you are free. Don't let that choice be to stay away from them. You know I'm being your conscience here, right?



Thalatte said:


> Again with your geniusness!!! I am banging my head on a wall right now
> 
> 
> So I was asked by my family to go visit yuma this weekend but there is the repticon in town and I really really want to go...but I know I shouldn't spend the money on going and I should go home to drop the roaches off...but I really want to see the repticon show. I have never been to one and they only come once a year...but I also want to see my own reptiles!







I think I'm going to order it on my nook. Thanks.

quote='Cowboy_Ken' pid='630960' dateline='1362591847']
My recent favorite easy reading book is, â€œConfessions of a Turtle Lovers Wife" it's a fun digital book that Karen says she doesn't need to read because she married me. Well worth the $1.99 or whatever it is and the money supports the herpdigest and this is a very good resource to help support.
[/quote]


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

$2.99 on iBooks. Anita Salzberg is the author. If you are not familiar with here husband Alan, we all should be. He publishes the online herpdigest that is well worth the subscription.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Mrs.C. , did you read all of it yet?



Yep, I finished and it is a short fun quick read. It is basically about all of us.




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Thanks Sibi, 42 with 94% humidity right now here. Most of the humidity is dripping off the trees or dripping out of the sky.
> 
> 
> I prefer snow. At least if its cold enough you don't get wet.




It's sleeting here, and it's very windy so it's like getting strapped in the face with a bunch of tiny icy needles.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And you thought you had no room for a turtle tank. What about tossing the toaster and putting the tank on the kitchen counter?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And you thought you had no room for a turtle tank. What about tossing the toaster and putting the tank on the kitchen counter?



Lol! I really want to build a turtle tank into what is a closet in the new house. Rip off the doors and put one of those custom land & water tanks. It is a huge space that a carpenter could make look really nice. Then I could have two or three DBT's.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Good to see you're planning ahead.


----------



## Thalatte

Again sibi with your geniusness. I was trying to think of a way to do both. Like go to the early admittance on Saturday at 9 then I could get some of the harder to find worms as a treat but that means I wouldn't be able to get home until about 130 As it will be a four hour drive since I have to go pick up my dog before heading home. So I guess I will just leave immediately after work on Friday and that way I have all Saturday and half of Sunday to spend with the reptiles. Maybe I will pick up some feeders from petco before I head home.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> who is Mrs. C? I'm so confused!!!!!!! Y'all chat too fast and I get lost.



Would be Cttortmom;
Mrs. Connecticut.


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you thought you had no room for a turtle tank. What about tossing the toaster and putting the tank on the kitchen counter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! I really want to build a turtle tank into what is a closet in the new house. Rip off the doors and put one of those custom land & water tanks. It is a huge space that a carpenter could make look really nice. Then I could have two or three DBT's.
Click to expand...


DBT?

Today it's cold but not terribly cold here. I look like a kid in my moms clothes today. There is so much wrong with my outfit I can't even figure out where to start. My leggings are pulled half way down my feet and being held up by bra to make them somewhat not scrunchy. My skirt is down on my hips but I still have reverse muffin top.. its where the clothes are so big they aren't tight to the body and have bulging lines.. but my scarf is fabulous and matches my hair and my sweater is cute too... I was holding on to it since fall for spring and now it's like a sweater dress 
Anyway.. I have behaved today and not had any allergy incidents.  
I need to read this tortoise lover book you are all talking about. I spend my free time reading technical manuals and my study books for my certifications. I have a bunch of books at home I want to read but they are making the big bookshelves I have full only. I look like an avid reader because I have all of these books I purchase and want to read but never have the time.


----------



## sibi

Oh, how I hated that. 

Listen up guys, I just posted a new thread on Beware of heating pads. It's about how Sweet Pea died. You may want to read it.



CtTortoiseMom said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.C. , did you read all of it yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I finished and it is a short fun quick read. It is basically about all of us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sibi, 42 with 94% humidity right now here. Most of the humidity is dripping off the trees or dripping out of the sky.
> 
> 
> I prefer snow. At least if its cold enough you don't get wet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's sleeting here, and it's very windy so it's like getting strapped in the face with a bunch of tiny icy needles.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann said:


> DBT?
> 
> .



I thinkâ€¦diamond back terrapin.


----------



## sibi

You truly are a sweetheart. 


Thalatte said:


> Again sibi with your geniusness. I was trying to think of a way to do both. Like go to the early admittance on Saturday at 9 then I could get some of the harder to find worms as a treat but that means I wouldn't be able to get home until about 130 As it will be a four hour drive since I have to go pick up my dog before heading home. So I guess I will just leave immediately after work on Friday and that way I have all Saturday and half of Sunday to spend with the reptiles. Maybe I will pick up some feeders from petco before I head home.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sibi, where is the new thread?


----------



## sibi

OH oh...better check that the TX police don't come after you. 


Cowboy_Ken said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> DBT?
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thinkâ€¦diamond back terrapin.
Click to expand...



It's in the view new posts. It says: Beware of Heating Pads for Box Turtles"



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sibi, where is the new thread?


----------



## Thalatte

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Lol! I really want to build a turtle tank into what is a closet in the new house. Rip off the doors and put one of those custom land & water tanks. It is a huge space that a carpenter could make look really nice. Then I could have two or three DBT's.



I had this odd shaped little closet in the reptile room that I debated turning into a water dragon enclosure but then I thought what about a breakfast nook? I don't really need the extra space as I only have two enclosures. Then I have extra storage and when I make my coffee or tea I can look at my 2turtles 1 tortoise (they were in the same tank but it was divided) and 1 water dragon. It would have been perfect except I rapidly acquired even more reptiles and now my reptile room is overflowing with tanks and decorations. And I still keep acquiring more.
Now I am wishing I hadn't paid for the professional cabinets and instead had the closet built into 3 stacking enclosures which would have freed up a lot of room and made my reptile room less crowded.

Moral of the story use any and all available space for enclosures. Even if you don't need that many enclosures now you will need it later.


----------



## Jacqui

Len said:


> Did you know Stephen King has a large male sulcata at his Florida home?



I didn't know that!


----------



## sibi

Welcome back Jacqui! Yvonne has been looking for you...


----------



## Jacqui

Geesh I was only gone for a day!  My internet is down and no idea whn it will get back up. I came into town to use the one at the library which is only good for one hour. So much to do on here and no time!


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Oh, how I hated that.
> 
> Listen up guys, I just posted a new thread on Beware of heating pads. It's about how Sweet Pea died. You may want to read it.
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.C. , did you read all of it yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I finished and it is a short fun quick read. It is basically about all of us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sibi, 42 with 94% humidity right now here. Most of the humidity is dripping off the trees or dripping out of the sky.
> 
> 
> I prefer snow. At least if its cold enough you don't get wet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's sleeting here, and it's very windy so it's like getting strapped in the face with a bunch of tiny icy needles.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...





I just read your thread. I am so sorry for your loss but I hope it helps others in the future. It's hard to do what you think is right and be wrong. 




Jacqui said:


> Geesh I was only gone for a day!  My internet is down and no idea whn it will get back up. I came into town to use the one at the library which is only good for one hour. So much to do on here and no time!



Aww but we miss you 
What is this library thing you speak of?? I hear my town has one.


----------



## Jacqui

Yes sadly it's a place I don't often come to. Seems mainly when I don't have internet. I had been planning to start coming, so I can check out books since I never get to used bookstores any more, I already have gotten all the good books from local goodwill type places and buying them is so costly.


----------



## Thalatte

I love the library. Our new one has this fake tree with a cave under it and it has all sorts of reading nooks and benches that are a part of it! It is a wonderful place to sit and read.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Yes sadly it's a place I don't often come to. Seems mainly when I don't have internet. I had been planning to start coming, so I can check out books since I never get to used bookstores any more, I already have gotten all the good books from local goodwill type places and buying them is so costly.



I have heard you can check out movies at ours. You should look into that too.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann said:


> I have heard you can check out movies at ours. You should look into that too.



You still have a VCR? That's what ours carries for movies. Town has 2700 people on a good day I think.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

I'm sitting outside with my little escape artist, Carl. I thought he'd be fine with 3 inches of wall between him and the outside world for his first outdoor adventure in MONTHS (heck I thought he'd be happy out here) but nope, I have to be on escape patrol...

At least the wifi is still accessible on the deck.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have heard you can check out movies at ours. You should look into that too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still have a VCR? That's what ours carries for movies. Town has 2700 people on a good day I think.
Click to expand...


Our library has DVDs and I hear they get all of the new releases. My friend tried to convince me to go get movies there. I am too stubborn to change and the red box is right on my way home.




CourtneyAndCarl said:


> I'm sitting outside with my little escape artist, Carl. I thought he'd be fine with 3 inches of wall between him and the outside world for his first outdoor adventure in MONTHS (heck I thought he'd be happy out here) but nope, I have to be on escape patrol...
> 
> At least the wifi is still accessible on the deck.




They are always on escape patrol.. well betty is.. Henry will just chill and walk around but Betty is always creeping the perimeter looking for a hole int the defenses. 
I am scared to eat today  I am evaluating everything I put in my mouth and not just for the normal calorie count.


----------



## Thalatte

Question more for women: how many of you do calorie counting or some other sort of dieting?


----------



## Kerryann

Thalatte said:


> Question more for women: how many of you do calorie counting or some other sort of dieting?



I use sparkpeople.com and I add everything I put in my mouth. I am on a very strict diet right now as bathing suit season is coming like a freight train.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

My definition of dieting is eating whatever I want and feeling bad about it later.... ha.

But, I was also "blessed" with a ridiculously high metabolism. So much so that as a child, I was always underweight and when I hit puberty, where we're supposed to have a metabolism slow down and what not, I finally managed to get to a normal weight for my age and height.


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm careful to not eat things that might irritate the diverticula in my colon. Other than that (no seeds, nuts, popcorn, etc) I eat anything and everything. Calories are not even a consideration.

I don't eat breakfast, but I usually fix a pretty good lunch (more like dinner). Then I will have a piece of cake, pie or ice cream in the evening and no supper.

My big problem is drinking a lot of fluids. It's very hard for me to drink unless I'm thirsty.




Jacqui said:


> Geesh I was only gone for a day!  My internet is down and no idea whn it will get back up. I came into town to use the one at the library which is only good for one hour. So much to do on here and no time!



No, who are you really? And what have you done with our Jacqui?


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Oh my gosh, I drink so much juice! My mom had me tested for diabetes as a kid because I drank so much, apparently that's a sign... But juice is just SO GOOD!

I can't eat a lot of chocolate, I love the taste but it makes me sick


----------



## Thalatte

Does it really matter so much being able to fit in a bikini? Is it really worth the effort? 

I feel like as long as the person is a good weight why can't they be happy with themselves?


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Thalatte said:


> Does it really matter so much being able to fit in a bikini? Is it really worth the effort?
> 
> I feel like as long as the person is a good weight why can't they be happy with themselves?



agreed! Bikinis are awkward anyways...


----------



## Kerryann

Thalatte said:


> Does it really matter so much being able to fit in a bikini? Is it really worth the effort?
> 
> I feel like as long as the person is a good weight why can't they be happy with themselves?



I don't wear a bikini. I have had struggles with my weight since my heart problem. I am so glad to have my health that even though bathing suit season is my "motivator" I ensure that all summer long I can ride my bike for miles, kayak all day, and swim. Being healthy affords me the ability to do the things I love. I definitely know for me that when I watch calories I exercise more and when I exercise more I watch calories closely. The two activities go hand in hand for me and if I attempt to do one without the other I don't do either. I am also a results oriented person so doing work with no payoff doesn't motivate me at all.


----------



## Thalatte

I am in a weird mood and I don't know why...it is starting to irritate me.


----------



## sibi

What's bothering you? Something has to be bothering you.


Thalatte said:


> I am in a weird mood and I don't know why...it is starting to irritate me.


----------



## Thalatte

This girl that I knew in high school has decided I am a good confidante which is fine but she keeps going on about thes inconsequential fights she has had with her husband and all of them seem to do be because of her selfishness. So I asked her "what's happiness mean to you?" And she gave a superficial answer then asked me. And I couldn't answer her. So now I have been thinking a out it for a few days...
So let me ask all of you: what is happiness for you?


So I guess I do know why...but I am not fond of philosophical moods...


Hmm...I seem to have a knack for killing chat...


----------



## sibi

Maybe you're not fond of philosophical moods because you really don't get a clear answer. And, it always seems that you'll have more questions than before. Having said that, happiness is different for everyone. Sometimes, a person can be happy with the little things in life. Others, happiness is having everything you want in life (until something else comes along that you want). I believe most people confuse happiness with being content or satisfied. I don't believe that true happiness can be achieved if the person seeks his/her own advantage. In other words, a selfish person cannot achieve true happiness because happiness comes from doing/acting on behalf of other(s). Without getting too philosophical or religious about this issue, my personal belief of what i believe true happiness is stems from my relationship with my God. And that's the extent that I'll go publicly.


----------



## Thalatte

You may have it right. I am not fond of unanswered questions as it leaves a feeling of instability.

Once I would have answered happiness is knowing your family is taken care of. That it is giving more than recieving.
Then I realized that leaves a person empty and wrung out.
So then I thought happiness is the ability to lose oneself in a good book but that is just hiding from reality and will get a person no where.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

The happiness part is too complicated. Without unhappiness I think it's hard to know happiness. They say money can't buy happiness, but I'd like to give it a go and see if I could achieve happiness without the constraints imposed by not having the money to, for instance, buy a huge chunk of land in an environment that has stable warm temps. for as many tortoises I run across that need good care. I also find happiness in spoiling Karen, but that's a selfish happiness because I gain from her joy. And that's just the materialistic parts of happiness. Then there is the health happiness to wake up and not wonder how you messed up sleeping and have a hard time walking for the first 4 hrs.


----------



## Thalatte

Hmm...I guess it isn't that easy of a question. 


Well dinner is an uninspired Mac and cheese bake...


----------



## sibi

You feel empty and wrung out because you had expectations that were not realized. A lesson I learned long ago is not to expect anything from anyone, and you won't be disappointed. Of course, as humans, we will always expect to have the love of family, spouse, friends. But, realistically, those relationships mostly fall short,, thus leaving a person disappointed. To me, happiness is not complicated at all. It's acceptance and faith in someone bigger than ourselves.


Thalatte said:


> You may have it right. I am not fond of unanswered questions as it leaves a feeling of instability.
> 
> Once I would have answered happiness is knowing your family is taken care of. That it is giving more than recieving.
> Then I realized that leaves a person empty and wrung out.
> So then I thought happiness is the ability to lose oneself in a good book but that is just hiding from reality and will get a person no where.


----------



## Thalatte

sibi said:


> *You feel empty and wrung out because you had expectations that were not realized. A lesson I learned long ago is not to expect anything from anyone, and you won't be disappointed*. Of course, as humans, we will always expect to have the love of family, spouse, friends. But, realistically, those relationships mostly fall short,, thus leaving a person disappointed. To me, happiness is not complicated at all. It's acceptance and faith in someone bigger than ourselves.



but isnt that just another form of emptiness? not having anyone you can rely on?


----------



## Kerryann

Thalatte said:


> This girl that I knew in high school has decided I am a good confidante which is fine but she keeps going on about thes inconsequential fights she has had with her husband and all of them seem to do be because of her selfishness. So I asked her "what's happiness mean to you?" And she gave a superficial answer then asked me. And I couldn't answer her. So now I have been thinking a out it for a few days...
> So let me ask all of you: what is happiness for you?
> 
> 
> So I guess I do know why...but I am not fond of philosophical moods...
> 
> 
> Hmm...I seem to have a knack for killing chat...






Not for me  I was driving home


----------



## Thalatte

ah man I just burnt the bechamel!


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> The happiness part is too complicated. Without unhappiness I think it's hard to know happiness. They say money can't buy happiness, but I'd like to give it a go and see if I could achieve happiness without the constraints imposed by not having the money to, for instance, buy a huge chunk of land in an environment that has stable warm temps. for as many tortoises I run across that need good care. I also find happiness in spoiling Karen, but that's a selfish happiness because I gain from her joy. And that's just the materialistic parts of happiness. Then there is the health happiness to wake up and not wonder how you messed up sleeping and have a hard time walking for the first 4 hrs.



Happiness for me is living without fighting and enjoying everyday. I get fulfillment in working with people and giving them a sense of hope too. I am a glass half full person all the time so not much gets me down. I have lived in a house that was miserable with a lot of fighting which makes me appreciate the relationship I have with my hubby. I have worked at a job where I hated going to work everyday and even on my worst days now isn't as bad as I have had it. I have been sick on the brink of death which makes me appreciate my life and my health.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes sadly it's a place I don't often come to. Seems mainly when I don't have internet. I had been planning to start coming, so I can check out books since I never get to used bookstores any more, I already have gotten all the good books from local goodwill type places and buying them is so costly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have heard you can check out movies at ours. You should look into that too.
Click to expand...

I have enough to do with all the sites I belong to and Netflix.




Thalatte said:


> Question more for women: how many of you do calorie counting or some other sort of dieting?



Not me!




CourtneyAndCarl said:


> My definition of dieting is eating whatever I want and feeling bad about it later.... ha.
> 
> But, I was also "blessed" with a ridiculously high metabolism. So much so that as a child, I was always underweight and when I hit puberty, where we're supposed to have a metabolism slow down and what not, I finally managed to get to a normal weight for my age and height.



Me too for the first part and completely opposite on the second.


----------



## sibi

Thalatte said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You feel empty and wrung out because you had expectations that were not realized. A lesson I learned long ago is not to expect anything from anyone, and you won't be disappointed*. Of course, as humans, we will always expect to have the love of family, spouse, friends. But, realistically, those relationships mostly fall short,, thus leaving a person disappointed. To me, happiness is not complicated at all. It's acceptance and faith in someone bigger than ourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but isnt that just another form of emptiness? not having anyone you can rely on?
Click to expand...

No. It's not emptiness at all. 
it's a matter of who you rely on. That reliance cannot be with fallible humans. The reliance is on someone on a spiritual level; someone who cannot fail you. That's why happiness depends on faith. Some may argue that I'm basing my happiness on something unrealistic. But, is it? Is it unrealistic to have faith that there is a higher power that can give you the happiness we all seek? You tell me.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> They say money can't buy happiness, but I'd like to give it a go .



I agree that would be so much fun!


----------



## sibi

I once thought that. What if you had all the money you could ever spend in your lifetime. Then, I only had to read about people in life and history that fell in that category, like Alexander the Great, and Michael Jackson, and a slew more. It always turns out bad. 

From personal experience, let me tell you a short story. I once owned a beautiful, custom made home. It had a beautiful enclosed pool, and wildlife all around. The same home in California would cost a million +. One day the whole house burned down to the ground. I learned that one should never get too attached to any material possession because in one day, you can lose it all. When we are born in this world you have nothing, and when you die, you leave with nothing. So, in the end, it only really matters how you lived your life, not how much you had in material possessions.


Jacqui said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> They say money can't buy happiness, but I'd like to give it a go .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that would be so much fun!
Click to expand...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

sibi said:


> I once thought that. What if you had all the money you could ever spend in your lifetime. Then, I only had to read about people in life and history that fell in that category, like Alexander the Great, and Michael Jackson, and a slew more. It always turns out bad.
> 
> From personal experience, let me tell you a short story. I once owned a beautiful, custom made home. It had a beautiful enclosed pool, and wildlife all around. The same home in California would cost a million +. One day the whole house burned down to the ground. I learned that one should never get too attached to any material possession because I one day, you can lose it all. When we are born in this world you have nothing, and when you die, you leave with nothing. So, in the end, it only really matters how you lived your life, not how much you had in material possessions.



I don't cotton to the belief that attachment to material things brings happiness. I find happiness in the concept of many things.


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Thalatte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You feel empty and wrung out because you had expectations that were not realized. A lesson I learned long ago is not to expect anything from anyone, and you won't be disappointed*. Of course, as humans, we will always expect to have the love of family, spouse, friends. But, realistically, those relationships mostly fall short,, thus leaving a person disappointed. To me, happiness is not complicated at all. It's acceptance and faith in someone bigger than ourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but isnt that just another form of emptiness? not having anyone you can rely on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. It's not emptiness at all.
> it's a matter of who you rely on. That reliance cannot be with fallible humans. The reliance is on someone on a spiritual level; someone who cannot fail you. That's why happiness depends on faith. Some may argue that I'm basing my happiness on something unrealistic. But, is it? Is it unrealistic to have faith that there is a higher power that can give you the happiness we all seek? You tell me.
Click to expand...


While I am not tied to a religion I do pray because I think sending positive energy into the world can't do any harm.  I also have faith that something is watching over me and will reward me for my mostly.. ahem.. good behavior.


----------



## sibi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I once thought that. What if you had all the money you could ever spend in your lifetime. Then, I only had to read about people in life and history that fell in that category, like Alexander the Great, and Michael Jackson, and a slew more. It always turns out bad.
> 
> From personal experience, let me tell you a short story. I once owned a beautiful, custom made home. It had a beautiful enclosed pool, and wildlife all around. The same home in California would cost a million +. One day the whole house burned down to the ground. I learned that one should never get too attached to any material possession because I one day, you can lose it all. When we are born in this world you have nothing, and when you die, you leave with nothing. So, in the end, it only really matters how you lived your life, not how much you had in material possessions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't cotton to the belief that attachment to material things brings happiness. I find happiness in the concept of many things.
Click to expand...


Well said Cowboy.




Kerryann said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thalatte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You feel empty and wrung out because you had expectations that were not realized. A lesson I learned long ago is not to expect anything from anyone, and you won't be disappointed*. Of course, as humans, we will always expect to have the love of family, spouse, friends. But, realistically, those relationships mostly fall short,, thus leaving a person disappointed. To me, happiness is not complicated at all. It's acceptance and faith in someone bigger than ourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but isnt that just another form of emptiness? not having anyone you can rely on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. It's not emptiness at all.
> it's a matter of who you rely on. That reliance cannot be with fallible humans. The reliance is on someone on a spiritual level; someone who cannot fail you. That's why happiness depends on faith. Some may argue that I'm basing my happiness on something unrealistic. But, is it? Is it unrealistic to have faith that there is a higher power that can give you the happiness we all seek? You tell me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While I am not tied to a religion I do pray because I think sending positive energy into the world can't do any harm.  I also have faith that something is watching over me and will reward me for my mostly.. ahem.. good behavior.
Click to expand...


I believe that too. Someone is watching over you, and you will get rewarded for good deeds even if it's not in this life.


----------



## Jacqui

I still would love to know what it's like to buy whatever I wanted, give folks what I would love to give them, have the ability to hire work to be done, be able to travel to any place I would like to visit and not have to worry where the money will come from to pay a bill.


----------



## ijmccollum

Thalatte said:


> Come to Arizona!!! We have...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> Sand...
> 
> Utah is much better!!! I miss Utah!!!


Yeh, but I live in N.UT.....too much snow and subarctic winter temps. We do have some grand geography though. 


Cowboy_Ken said:


> I had to google image to find out what you'all were talking about. In LA, we called those cockroaches.


Ummmmm....I grow those .....I have lizards and spiders. The hissers are the ones that make me jump....I am never ready for the hisssssss. There is one that I like though, don't think it will become lunch. Now if I turned on the lights in the kitchen and things scrambled....I would scream like a little girl.


----------



## Thalatte

My great grandfather built a multimillion dollar empire and so him and grandmom did all that. But grandfather was always working and never had time for grandmom or his children. Also once grandfather retired and grandmom died he was lonely and miserable. He is still miserable in his big empty house with bank accounts and trusts full of money. The only thing he has as a hobby is suing his son and grandson.

I think the richer you are the more bitter and lonely you become.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> I still would love to know what it's like to buy whatever I wanted, give folks what I would love to give them, have the ability to hire work to be done, be able to travel to any place I would like to visit and not have to worry where the money will come from to pay a bill.



I will agree with you on this. I'd also love to be able to just go to work and when it gets rough know that I could get up and quit without hurting us financially.  I don't know that I would do that but I think it changes your perspective and your stress levels.




Thalatte said:


> My great grandfather built a multimillion dollar empire and so him and grandmom did all that. But grandfather was always working and never had time for grandmom or his children. Also once grandfather retired and grandmom died he was lonely and miserable. He is still miserable in his big empty house with bank accounts and trusts full of money. The only thing he has as a hobby is suing his son and grandson.
> 
> I think the richer you are the more bitter and lonely you become.



I can see your point but it's not always true.. one of the nicest men I have ever known is extremely wealthy. He took a 3 million dollar personal loss to save the company I work at because he felt bad about people losing jobs. It was a gamble he took but the people loved him so much that most of the people from that era are still around and have been the ones to work hard to make his investment profitable. He sold a large part of the company to who owns it now but retains a small percentage to stay in contact with his loyal employees like me. Now he helping people trying to start businesses as a venture capitalist who helps entrepreneurs learn how to be business savvy.


----------



## Thalatte

ijmccollum said:


> Yeh, but I live in N.UT.....too much snow and subarctic winter temps. We do have some grand geography though.
> 
> Ummmmm....I grow those .....I have lizards and spiders. The hissers are the ones that make me jump....I am never ready for the hisssssss. There is one that I like though, don't think it will become lunch. Now if I turned on the lights in the kitchen and things scrambled....I would scream like a little girl.



I lived in north Utah in tooele and Logan and sandy.


----------



## Jacqui

I'd love to be able to go take college classes just to learn and not have to worry about paying for it or that I HAVE to learn this or that in order to get a job to pay for the schooling.




Thalatte said:


> I think the richer you are the more bitter and lonely you become.



I think it's all about how you use the money, not so much the money itself.


----------



## Thalatte

Kerryann said:


> I will agree with you on this. I'd also love to be able to just go to work and when it gets rough know that I could get up and quit without hurting us financially.  I don't know that I would do that but I think it changes your perspective and your stress levels.
> 
> 
> 
> I can see your point but it's not always true.. one of the nicest men I have ever known is extremely wealthy. He took a 3 million dollar personal loss to save the company I work at because he felt bad about people losing jobs. It was a gamble he took but the people loved him so much that most of the people from that era are still around and have been the ones to work hard to make his investment profitable. He sold a large part of the company to who owns it now but retains a small percentage to stay in contact with his loyal employees like me. Now he helping people trying to start businesses as a venture capitalist who helps entrepreneurs learn how to be business savvy.





Can I have his number? He sounds awesome!


----------



## sibi

Thalatte said:


> My great grandfather built a multimillion dollar empire and so him and grandmom did all that. But grandfather was always working and never had time for grandmom or his children. Also once grandfather retired and grandmom died he was lonely and miserable. He is still miserable in his big empty house with bank accounts and trusts full of money. The only thing he has as a hobby is suing his son and grandson.
> 
> I think the richer you are the more bitter and lonely you become.



What happened to my comments?


----------



## Thalatte

Jacqui said:


> I'd love to be able to go take college classes just to learn and not have to worry about paying for it or that I HAVE to learn this or that in order to get a job to pay for the schooling.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's all about how you use the money, not so much the money itself.





You should look into iTunes classes. They have some college level courses where you do all the reading or watch videos just for fun and they are free.




sibi said:


> What happened to my comments?



Did you leave them in your head? Instead of on the keyboard?


----------



## Yvonne G

sibi said:


> What happened to my comments?



??? You forgot to hit the "send" key??????


----------



## Kerryann

ijmccollum said:


> Thalatte said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come to Arizona!!! We have...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> Sand...
> 
> Utah is much better!!! I miss Utah!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeh, but I live in N.UT.....too much snow and subarctic winter temps. We do have some grand geography though.
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had to google image to find out what you'all were talking about. In LA, we called those cockroaches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ummmmm....I grow those .....I have lizards and spiders. The hissers are the ones that make me jump....I am never ready for the hisssssss. There is one that I like though, don't think it will become lunch. Now if I turned on the lights in the kitchen and things scrambled....I would scream like a little girl.
Click to expand...


I would scream to. eeep


----------



## Thalatte

Hearing scurrying as you turn on lights is t as bad as working on a wall and as soon as you put a hole in it hundreds of crickets either fall or jump out onto your head! Now that is scream worthy!!! Ugh hate crickets!


Speaking of screams. Kimberly is giving piper a bath and all I hear is blood curdling screams. Even all the way downstairs it hurts my ears.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sounds fun. The cricket part not the bath part.


So am I the only one on here that has [email protected] running on their computer?


----------



## Thalatte

What is [email protected]?


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sounds fun. The cricket part not the bath part.
> 
> 
> So am I the only one on here that has [email protected] running on their computer?





I am voting yes


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

I'm watching Big Fish... I haven't seen this movie in so long, it's such an amazing one.


----------



## Kerryann

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> I'm watching Big Fish... I haven't seen this movie in so long, it's such an amazing one.



I am watching haunted collector on scifi. I watched stranded and I vote meh.


----------



## Thalatte

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> I'm watching Big Fish... I haven't seen this movie in so long, it's such an amazing one.



Honestly I bought the movie as soon as it came on DVD as i really wanted to see it but I haven't even taken the wrapping off it.

Maybe I should watch it...


----------



## jaizei

Thalatte said:


> What is [email protected]?



It is a program that runs in the background on your computer using unused computing power to evaluate signals from space for sign of intelligent life.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

[email protected] is a program you instal on your computer that ties your computer into the dish array scanning for radio signals from space. There is a lot of radio wave junk coming from earth objects and this helps filter all of it out. With something in the neighborhood of 2+million home systems connected it is the worlds largest super computer. It runs as a screen saver when your computer is idle.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Thalatte said:


> CourtneyAndCarl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm watching Big Fish... I haven't seen this movie in so long, it's such an amazing one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly I bought the movie as soon as it came on DVD as i really wanted to see it but I haven't even taken the wrapping off it.
> 
> Maybe I should watch it...
Click to expand...


It's so good! I am a huge Tim Burton fan so why I like it is obvious but a lot of people who hate him love this movie and are incredibly surprised that it is a Burton film.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

We had a very strange weather day today, it snowed and rained with very high winds since about midnight last night with temps hanging about 32-33, the rain and snow has stopped but the wind is still blowing and the temperature is up to 36, Neither of my outside sulcatas came out (smart torts). Happiness to me is being able to sleep next to my wife every night and then being able to put my feet on the floor and stand up (even though in pain) every morning, and never having to say, "Where Was I When I Really Needed Me". If I can get these things done everything else will take care of itself.


----------



## sibi

Must have. I tried it again, but it passes the time limit for post, so it just erased the whole thing. And, it was a good one that I'm not going to rewrite. All I'm going to say is that having the things you want doesn't necessarily bring you happiness. Yeah, it'd be nice to have enough money to never have to work, buy and give to those who are in need, to bring some happiness to family and friends. The point is it's all temporary. Often, it also brings stress, creates more problems, and brings out the ugliness of people. In the end, I'd like to believe in something more permanent, bigger than what man can achieve, which isn't much in the way of a future. Note what a famous man wrote, "whatsoever therefore is consequent to a time of war, where every man is enemy to every man, the same consequent to the time wherein men live without other security than what their own strength and their own invention shall furnish them withal. In such condition there is no place for industry...no knowledge of the face of the earth; no account of time; no arts; no letters; no society; and which is worst of all, continual fear, and danger of violent death; and the life of man, solitary, poor, nasty, brutish, and short." Tomas Hobbs wrote that in describing the state of nature. I don't quite belie e that man is not capable of loving charitable acts, but his description of men today is plausible given the state of affairs we find ourselves in time of war and the crazed world we live in. Sorry guys, i didn't intend to write a book, but that's what was on my mind. You can go back to whatever you were doing or saying.


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Must have. I tried it again, but it passes the time limit for post, so it just erased the whole thing. A d, it was a good one that I'm not going to rewrite. All I'm going to say is that having the things you want doesn't necessarily bring you happiness. Yeah, it'd be nice to have enough money to never have to work, buy and give to those who are in need, to bring some happiness to family and friends. The point is it's all temporary. Often, it also brings stress, creates more problems, and brings out the ugliness of people. In the end, I'd like to believe in something more permanent, bigger than what man can achieve, wbi h isn't much in the way of a future. Note what a famous man wrote, "whatsoever therefore is consequent to a time of war, where every man is enemy to every man, the sa.e consequent to the time wherein men Li e without other security than what their own strength and their own invention shall furnish them withal. In such condition there is no place for industry...no knowledge of the face of the earth; no account of time; no arts; no letters; no society; and which is worst of all, continual fear, and danger of violent death; and the life of man, solitary, poor, nasty, brutish, and short." Tomas Hobbs wrote that in describing the state of nature. I don't quite belie e that man is not capable of loving charitable acts, but his description of men today is plausible given the state of affairs we find ourselves ourselves in time of war and the crazed world we live in. Sorry guys, i didn't intend to write a book, but that's what was on my mind.



That was a good read.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Thalatte said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is [email protected]?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a program that runs in the background on your computer using unused computing power to evaluate signals from space for sign of intelligent life.
Click to expand...


I never heard of it. Huh




Len said:


> We had a very strange weather day today, it snowed and rained with very high winds since about midnight last night with temps hanging about 32-33, the rain and snow has stopped but the wind is still blowing and the temperature is up to 36, Neither of my outside sulcatas came out (smart torts). Happiness to me is being able to sleep next to my wife every night and then being able to put my feet on the floor and stand up (even though in pain) every morning, and never having to say, "Where Was I When I Really Needed Me". If I can get these things done everything else will take care of itself.



Sounds like some good happiness.


----------



## sibi

Cowboy, it's a waste of time.


Cowboy_Ken said:


> [email protected] is a program you instal on your computer that ties your computer into the dish array scanning for radio signals from space. There is a lot of radio wave junk coming from earth objects and this helps filter all of it out. With something in the neighborhood of 2+million home systems connected it is the worlds largest super computer. It runs as a screen saver when your computer is idle.


----------



## Kerryann

Cici smells like a mix of a dirty sock, a hot sack of fritos, and musty.


----------



## sibi

who's Cici? It smells like he/she needs a bath too.


Kerryann said:


> Cici smells like a mix of a dirty sock, a hot sack of fritos, and musty.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Cici smells like a mix of a dirty sock, a hot sack of fritos, and musty.




Ummm interesting combo there.


----------



## sibi

Jacqui, I'm hearing of the storm in the Midwest. A man was killed in the Hwy in his rig when it went o er a bridge into a river in Wisconsin. This weather is insane.


----------



## Jacqui

Thank goodness Nebraska weather is nice, I might even get some time for tortoises outside the next few days before rain and then colder weather come back on the weekend. Jeff is safe because currently he is in CA.

I just think weather every where this year seems freaky or is it just we have so much better coverage we hear more about it?


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Apparently the storm didn't make it to Eastern Nebraska because I haven't heard anything about it... how backwards am I!?


----------



## sibi

No, the weather is freaky. Global warming??? I did a search a while back on the crazy weather (quakes, tornadoes, hurricanes, etc.) and found that in the last 20 years there has been an increase in intensity and frequency of this crazy weather. So glad that you're ok and that Jeff is in a safe place too.


Jacqui said:


> Thank goodness Nebraska weather is nice, I might even get some time for tortoises outside the next few days before rain and then colder weather come back on the weekend. Jeff is safe because currently he is in CA.
> 
> I just think weather every where this year seems freaky or is it just we have so much better coverage we hear more about it?


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> who's Cici? It smells like he/she needs a bath too.



Cici is my lab. She lives to swim but if you give her a bath you are wrongfully abusing her. My other dog is going in for a hair cut and she's going in for a bath. Her oily fur is pretty much always a little fritoesque




sibi said:


> No, the weather is freaky. Global warming??? I did a search a while back on the crazy weather (quakes, tornadoes, hurricanes, etc.) and found that in the last 20 years there has been an increase in intensity and frequency of this crazy weather. So glad that you're ok and that Jeff is in a safe place too.



I'm watching doomsday preppers. They have a couple on who are prepping for global warming.


----------



## sibi

Why would bathing her be abusive? Or, are you saying, she'll think it's abusive?



Kerryann said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> who's Cici? It smells like he/she needs a bath too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cici is my lab. She lives to swim but if you give her a bath you are wrongfully abusing her. My other dog is going in for a hair cut and she's going in for a bath. Her oily fur is pretty much always a little fritoesque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, the weather is freaky. Global warming??? I did a search a while back on the crazy weather (quakes, tornadoes, hurricanes, etc.) and found that in the last 20 years there has been an increase in intensity and frequency of this crazy weather. So glad that you're ok and that Jeff is in a safe place too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm watching doomsday preppers. They have a couple on who are prepping for global warming.
Click to expand...


----------



## Thalatte

I have the worst Labrador ever. Labs were breed to be water retrieval dogs and yet Luke will flip out if you so much as turn the sink on. And if it rains or the sprinklers were on then he wont go outside instead he goes on all my cages which makes the other male dogs go on the cages and its a never ending cycle!!! also he will not walk on wet surfaces. He will either go around them, jump over them, or if neither of those is an option he sits down and growls at you as if he is scolding me for not being able to go where he wants!!! 
He is such a finicky grumpy old man.


----------



## sibi

I'll remember that.


Thalatte said:


> I have the worst Labrador ever. Labs were breed to be water retrieval dogs and yet Luke will flip out if you so much as turn the sink on. And if it rains or the sprinklers were on then he wont go outside instead he goes on all my cages which makes the other male dogs go on the cages and its a never ending cycle!!! also he will not walk on wet surfaces. He will either go around them, jump over them, or if neither of those is an option he sits down and growls at you as if he is scolding me for not being able to go where he wants!!!
> He is such a finicky grumpy old man.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

sibi said:


> Cowboy, it's a waste of time.



How so?


----------



## Thalatte

How do you go about getting a date?

I think I want to go on one but I dont know of any single guys around my age or where I would meet them...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Thalatte said:


> How do you go about getting a date?
> 
> I think I want to go on one but I dont know of any single guys around my age or where I would meet them...



Sporting events.


----------



## Thalatte

Cowboy_Ken said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy, it's a waste of time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How so?
Click to expand...


because the aliens know what a waste of space the human race is and wont get in contact with us unless they need a pet that is worse than a cockroach.


----------



## sibi

You're too funny Thalatte. I'll get into it with you tomorrow Ken, if that's ok with you. My hubby is calling me to bed. You know how that is.
Good night guys.


Thalatte said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy, it's a waste of time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> because the aliens know what a waste of space the human race is and wont get in contact with us unless they need a pet that is worse than a cockroach.
Click to expand...


----------



## Thalatte

I dont actually...but I am off to bed as well...right after I finish this evisceration of a literature.


----------



## Jacqui

*Good Morning!!​*


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Why would bathing her be abusive? Or, are you saying, she'll think it's abusive?



When I bath her she acts like she's in trouble. She cries and tries to escape. She isn't actually being abused.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi everybody!

I wish I had a good spot to give Misty a bath. There's no way I could get her into the tub. I suppose I could drag her into the shower (with me), but she's so darned big, there would be no room to work. Sigh...I guess I'll just have to wait for warmer weather when I can do it outside with the hose. Trouble is, she stinks NOW, not in a couple months!

So what does everyone have planned for today?


----------



## Jacqui

I thought I might run naked through my yard.


----------



## Thalatte

Jacqui said:


> I thought I might run naked through my yard.



Do that often? 


I was thinking of torturing the cat.


----------



## Jacqui

Thalatte said:


> I was thinking of torturing the cat.



Going to give it a bath?


----------



## Thalatte

No was going to lock her outside.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

[video=youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kSSoYuWYbZc[/video]

I found this video! This dog is in one of the most famous "returning soldier greeted by dog" videos... and I didnt know that until like five minutes ago... well I met him... at Petco... during this video.


----------



## Jacqui

Oh my! They let him eat out of the public for sale bins??? Yuck! Won't be buying treats for my dogs out of those bins any more. Gross and germs, what where they thinking?


----------



## Yvonne G

I was thinking the same thing, Jacqui. That looks like a Great Dane-type dog and you know how they slobber!


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> I was thinking the same thing, Jacqui. That looks like a Great Dane-type dog and you know how they slobber!



Reminded me a bit of Dagney (did I spell that right?) Erin's dog.


----------



## Yvonne G

I just watched it again, this time with my speakers turned on. Evidently the store has a birthday policy giving birthday dogs 30 seconds at the buffet table. I would have to assume that the left overs would be taken up and new placed for the next birthday dog.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Think how fun it would be if organic produce markets did that for tortoises!


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Haha, that was a one time thing, dogs aren't normally allowed to do it  

And those cookies get changed practically every day so I wouldn't be too worried about it!




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Think how fun it would be if organic produce markets did that for tortoises!



Haha, Carl would be so happy! But he wouldn't eat hardly anything, with how itty bitty he is!


----------



## Kerryann

Thalatte said:


> How do you go about getting a date?
> 
> I think I want to go on one but I dont know of any single guys around my age or where I would meet them...



I found my husband being involved in off roading. We have a common hobby and we were friends before we dated. It was a win win. I am not saying that off roading is the only hobby but having the hobby helped. 


I went and did mentoring this morning with a charter school. It was so much fun. I had the cutest little student assigned to me. He was a 2nd grader and was so stinking smart. I loved the program.


----------



## Jacqui

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> Haha, that was a one time thing, dogs aren't normally allowed to do it
> 
> And those cookies get changed practically every day so I wouldn't be too worried about it!



Yeah, but are those bins themselves sterilized daily? "Practically every day" so would that bother you to know the man who is making your food washes his hands practically every day too?  

Still has the image too of not paying close attention, as I stick my hand into a bin to get a dog cookie and coming up with a handful of dog slime! 




Kerryann said:


> I went and did mentoring this morning with a charter school. It was so much fun. I had the cutest little student assigned to me. He was a 2nd grader and was so stinking smart. I loved the program.



Neat! Better watch out in a few years he may be taking your job from you.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> CourtneyAndCarl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, that was a one time thing, dogs aren't normally allowed to do it
> 
> And those cookies get changed practically every day so I wouldn't be too worried about it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but are those bins themselves sterilized daily? "Practically every day" so would that bother you to know the man who is making your food washes his hands practically every day too?
> 
> Still has the image too of not paying close attention, as I stick my hand into a bin to get a dog cookie and coming up with a handful of dog slime!
Click to expand...



I almost lost my lunch from that visual. I couldn't have a slobbery dog. My lab isn't slobbery thank god. 

I have hives all of my face again  I didn't even eat anything naughty.


----------



## Thalatte

Kerryann said:


> I almost lost my lunch from that visual. I couldn't have a slobbery dog. My lab isn't slobbery thank god.
> 
> I have hives all of my face again  I didn't even eat anything naughty.



Maybe you should get your allergies retested. Sometimes they evolve or you develop new ones over the years.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> I almost lost my lunch from that visual. I couldn't have a slobbery dog. My lab isn't slobbery thank god.
> 
> I have hives all of my face again  I didn't even eat anything naughty.



Are the hives bothering you or just there?

I don't like slobbers myself either. The coonhound every so often might have a small one.  I didn't like it from our horses either. Heck I don't even like slobbery human kisses.


----------



## Yvonne G

Then you definitely wouldn't like a tame cow. They slobber and lick!


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I almost lost my lunch from that visual. I couldn't have a slobbery dog. My lab isn't slobbery thank god.
> 
> I have hives all of my face again  I didn't even eat anything naughty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are the hives bothering you or just there?
> 
> I don't like slobbers myself either. The coonhound every so often might have a small one.  I didn't like it from our horses either. Heck I don't even like slobbery human kisses.
Click to expand...


I think the hives are stress related. I was all upset this morning about something after I finally yelled and put my foot down instead of being mrs nice girl.. they are now gone. I was also worried about a meeting tomorrow but the results of the audit were good, which is what I thought but you never can be sure. 
I hate getting allergy tested


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> Then you definitely wouldn't like a tame cow. They slobber and lick!



 I had a pet calf once. Her name was Glory. She was a black angus cross. The one time I tried to ride her, she bucked me off.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I had a pet calf onceâ€¦then we ate him. Best pet I ever kept having.


----------



## Jacqui

We ate Glory, too.


----------



## Thalatte

Yes we ate daisy and moozer as well. But then we ate alot of my pets as gran-da had a farm.


----------



## Kerryann

Yep I can relate to that.. I think it's why I am a vegetarian now


----------



## Thalatte

Childhood traumas?


----------



## Kerryann

Thalatte said:


> Childhood traumas?



Hehe. yahhhhhhhhhh we will go with that


----------



## Kerryann

You chatters are so quiet today.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I think Mrs. C. lost power. She hasn't been on all day, has she?


I see, she was on. 40 minutes ago.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I think Mrs. C. lost power. She hasn't been on all day, has she?
> 
> 
> I see, she was on. 40 minutes ago.





she was dissing us 
What kind of trouble are you up to over there? 
I have a friend trying to convince me to move to the other side of the state.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Hi all, I didn't lose power, the painters are painting the whole interior of my house, i it was only supposed to be two rooms but i krpt adding more and more to the list, and the inspection was today at the new house and we have been in a snow storm since last night which isn't really accumulating its just making the roads slick and everything more annoying!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Hi all, I didn't lose power, the painters are painting the whole interior of my house, i it was only supposed to be two rooms but i krpt adding more and more to the list, and the inspection was today at the new house and we have been in a snow storm since last night which isn't really accumulating its just making the roads slick and everything more annoying!



Breathâ€¦


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

The inspection showed the worst thing ever!!! The roof needs to be replaced!! We already bounced back to the sellers but I don't think they are going to do anything about it, they are going through a nasty divorce and ready to just cut their losses and go their separate ways. We will probably end up paying out of pocket and by the time we are done all of my ideas for the interior will not get done. I am so bummed and am attached to this house but should probably walk away.


----------



## Thalatte

If they are wanting to sell it fast they just might take the cost of the roof out of the price of the house.


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> The inspection showed the worst thing ever!!! The roof needs to be replaced!! We already bounced back to the sellers but I don't think they are going to do anything about it, they are going through a nasty divorce and ready to just cut their losses and go their separate ways. We will probably end up paying out of pocket and by the time we are done all of my ideas for the interior will not get done. I am so bummed and am attached to this house but should probably walk away.



How much is a roof quote? They can get really pricey. Are you loving your house more yet?? 
We got a dusting this morning and I went to work and the people on the east side of the metro detroit area got like 3 inches of snow


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> The inspection showed the worst thing ever!!! The roof needs to be replaced!! We already bounced back to the sellers but I don't think they are going to do anything about it, they are going through a nasty divorce and ready to just cut their losses and go their separate ways. We will probably end up paying out of pocket and by the time we are done all of my ideas for the interior will not get done. I am so bummed and am attached to this house but should probably walk away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much is a roof quote? They can get really pricey. Are you loving your house more yet??
> We got a dusting this morning and I went to work and the people on the east side of the metro detroit area got like 3 inches of snow
Click to expand...

The roof guy is coming to give an estimate for new roof and to replace a section of damaged siding on Monday, he could have done it tomorrow but roofers dont go on roofs in snow storms. Rob was with the inspector all day and is guessing $35,000.


Oh & I do love the new....well old house I just don't like all the painters that keep co
Ing in and out with dirty shows. They should be mostly done by tomorrow but I added the bathroom today. Everything else just looks do dingy compared to what they painted that I kept having to add more!!


Oops, I killed chat!


----------



## Thalatte

With the slow chat today I was forced to get a life!!! I blame you guys for this!!!

Not only did I finish all my current homework but I finished through the next three weeks and did all my short quizzes for the month.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've bounced back in. So is it dry rot in the underlay of the roof?


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> The roof guy is coming to give an estimate for new roof and to replace a section of damaged siding on Monday, he could have done it tomorrow but roofers dont go on roofs in snow storms. Rob was with the inspector all day and is guessing $35,000.
> 
> 
> Oh & I do love the new....well old house I just don't like all the painters that keep co
> Ing in and out with dirty shows. They should be mostly done by tomorrow but I added the bathroom today. Everything else just looks do dingy compared to what they painted that I kept having to add more!!
> 
> 
> Oops, I killed chat!






Dirty shows... Should I even ask?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Thalatte said:


> With the slow chat today I was forced to get a life!!! I blame you guys for this!!!
> 
> Not only did I finish all my current homework but I finished through the next three weeks and did all my short quizzes for the month.



Wow, we'll now you have more time to talk. 
I was reading that you asked where to find guy's to date and I thought of some places. I met my husband at a starbucks. So I was thinking coffee places, open mic nights, the mall, book stores. Anywhere that a lot of people congregate I would just avoid bars. Although, I could be wrong about avoiding bars but my single friends occasionally go out to bars in the city and it doesn't sound like there are many single guys looking for anything serious or long term in bars.


----------



## Thalatte

I like your ideas much better than the sports (sorry cowboy) I think next weekend I will try it...maybe I should find my girly stuff first...

I am now watching big bang theory. Anyone else watch this show.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey, I met my ex-wife at a bar! Oh, you said long term.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> The roof guy is coming to give an estimate for new roof and to replace a section of damaged siding on Monday, he could have done it tomorrow but roofers dont go on roofs in snow storms. Rob was with the inspector all day and is guessing $35,000.
> 
> 
> Oh & I do love the new....well old house I just don't like all the painters that keep co
> Ing in and out with dirty shows. They should be mostly done by tomorrow but I added the bathroom today. Everything else just looks do dingy compared to what they painted that I kept having to add more!!
> 
> 
> Oops, I killed chat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dirty shows... Should I even ask?
Click to expand...




Haha! Dirty shoes! If they came in with dirty shows my day might have been more interesting!!


----------



## Kerryann

Thalatte said:


> I like your ideas much better than the sports (sorry cowboy) I think next weekend I will try it...maybe I should find my girly stuff first...
> 
> I am now watching big bang theory. Anyone else watch this show.



I love the show but I am married to Sheldon.
I meet my ex husband at an arcade so you should rule that out too




CtTortoiseMom said:


> Haha! Dirty shoes! If they came in with dirty shows my day might have been more interesting!!



I was like do share.. Where did you find these painters hmmm


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've bounced back in. So is it dry rot in the underlay of the roof?



Obvious leaks into the attic and water marks in the ceilings that they covered up!! Jerks!! Also a section of siding is destroyed because there are no gutters on the house because they didn't want to ruin the look if the house because it has that 17th century style. So now we have to add gutters once the roof is replaced& siding is fixed, the list just keeps growing!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Does anyone not watch Big Bang us the better question. I believe Kerryann married Sheldon.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I also met my first two boyfriends at tattoo shops. I have an awesome story about meeting my first boyfriend. But, not sure if you like tattoos . I certainly don't anymore.


----------



## Thalatte

I have another question...Is it possible to date without winding up in bed?


so Keryann your husband is anti touching? That's gotta be rough...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Roof structure damage can add up quickly. And you get the fun of finding more damage as the repairs go on.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Thalatte said:


> I have another question...Is it possible to date without winding up in bed?
> 
> 
> so Keryann your husband is anti touching? That's gotta be rough...



Sure, just go at your own pace and don't give into pressure. But, throw all the rules out too, meaning don't worry if it's only the 3rd date or whatever either, just do what feels right. Always go with your gut.




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Roof structure damage can add up quickly. And you get the fun of finding more damage as the repairs go on.



Waaaaaaa!!! :,(


----------



## Kerryann

Thalatte said:


> I have another question...Is it possible to date without winding up in bed?
> 
> so Keryann your husband is anti touching? That's gotta be rough...



He can be at times but I can make him comply with my demands. We are in bed and a few minutes ago he put his hand over towards me.. Mostly for bothering me since i was on Pinterest which he hates. My schnauzer growled at him from under the covers. He didn't believe it so he did it again and the schnauzer growled again.. I have a bed time body guard.
Ozzie was like no no naughty times.. I'm sleeping here.


----------



## Thalatte

Now I am watching Bones.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Thalatte said:


> Now I am watching Bones.



Nice, I am all caught up on Bones. I love booth's character! He is so hot!


----------



## Kerryann

Thalatte said:


> Now I am watching Bones.



I'm watching project runway. I heart Tim Gunn.


----------



## sibi

What's this about a date?



Thalatte said:


> I have another question...Is it possible to date without winding up in bed?
> 
> Kerryann, what do you mean that your husband is anti-touching? You mean, not even a kiss?
> 
> so Keryann your husband is anti touching? That's gotta be rough...



Erin, is this the stuff you're doing for the house you're selling? Ouch!

Cowboy, are you there?


----------



## Thalatte

After this episode I will be caught up.
I record all my shows for the week and watch them on thursdays this way I am not glued to the tv everyday.


----------



## Kerryann

I have my doctors appt for my echo cardiogram results tomorrow. I am not nervous.. I'm not.. I'm trying not to be


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann said:


> I have my doctors appt for my echo cardiogram results tomorrow. I am not nervous.. I'm not.. I'm trying not to be



Did your dog just growl in protection?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

sibi said:


> What's this about a date?
> 
> 
> 
> Thalatte said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have another question...Is it possible to date without winding up in bed?
> 
> Kerryann, what do you mean that your husband is anti-touching? You mean, not even a kiss?
> 
> so Keryann your husband is anti touching? That's gotta be rough...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erin, is this the stuff you're doing for the house you're selling? Ouch!
> 
> Cowboy, are you there?
Click to expand...

I am having the interior of the house I am selling painted and I rented a 10x10 storage unit and have filled it with kids toys and a few bulkier pieces of furniture so that the house looks less cluttered and bigger. 
The roof situation is on the new house. I am a good home owner and have a new roof, new furnace, new septic and freshly painted interior.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Did your dog just growl in protection?



No he didn't want to be woken up. I am resting my arm on him right now and he's half heartedly growling at me


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Thalatte said:


> After this episode I will be caught up.
> I record all my shows for the week and watch them on thursdays this way I am not glued to the tv everyday.



I record all shows and watch them while I fold laundry when my son is napping and my other two are at school. Whoa... Confessions of a wild at home mom!!


----------



## sibi

CtTortoiseMom said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's this about a date?
> 
> 
> 
> Thalatte said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have another question...Is it possible to date without winding up in bed?
> 
> Kerryann, what do you mean that your husband is anti-touching? You mean, not even a kiss?
> 
> so Keryann your husband is anti touching? That's gotta be rough...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erin, is this the stuff you're doing for the house you're selling? Ouch!
> 
> Cowboy, are you there?
> 
> I didn't think the insurance company would insure your new place with a bad roof. What's the deal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am having the interior of the house I am selling painted and I rented a 10x10 storage unit and have filled it with kids toys and a few bulkier pieces of furniture so that the house looks less cluttered and bigger.
> The roof situation is on the new house. I am a good home owner and have a new roof, new furnace, new septic and freshly painted interior.
Click to expand...





Kerryann said:


> I have my doctors appt for my echo cardiogram results tomorrow. I am not nervous.. I'm not.. I'm trying not to be



Everything will be just fine. Nothing to sweat over, you'll see.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Anyone watch â€œAnger Management"?


----------



## sibi

What kind of shows do you all get on t.v.? I never see any of those shows. Could it be that I'm that disconnected?


Cowboy_Ken said:


> Anyone watch â€œAnger Management"?


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

I watch American Horror Story, and then Supernatural because my friend told me I have to, but I'm only into the 4th season now.


----------



## sibi

I could definitely benefit from a show on anger management 

Am I being ignored? Or is everybody into their t.v. shows? I know we're not having lag problems anymore.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

sibi said:


> I could definitely benefit from a show on anger management



It's ironic in that the main caricature is an anger management therapist, and is played by Charlie Sheen.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Charlie Sheen probably doesn't have anger problems because he's too busy not giving a rat's butt about anything... haha rat's butt.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could definitely benefit from a show on anger management
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's ironic in that the main caricature is an anger management therapist, and is played by Charlie Sheen.
Click to expand...


Huh, I don't watch it but get the irony. Is it good?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I enjoy it. Elements from two and a half men are in it.


----------



## sibi

Now, that's funny. That man needed something more than anger management 


Cowboy_Ken said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could definitely benefit from a show on anger management
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's ironic in that the main caricature is an anger management therapist, and is played by Charlie Sheen.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

sibi said:


> Now, that's funny. That man needed something more than anger management



Pharmaceuticals.


Is what he needed.


----------



## Thalatte

I think he has quite a few of those. Along with alcohol and paid "companions"

Oh sibi sorry didnt see your earlier post. I have decided I want to date but dont know where to meet non sleezball guys.


----------



## sibi

Did you ever consider finding one online? I've know some who have successfully dated online and have even gotten married.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Dating is overrated... This gal is never dating and most definitely never getting married or having kids... Being a loner is just waaaay too much fun.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

In the morning I'm picking up that female russian tortoise. I talked with the kid for about an hour. He's a real good guy. I guess he was admiring it at a friends house so on his next birthday, they gave it to him. He checked out care needs and built a 4'x8' table with soil and all. He just felt it was his responsibility to provide for it even if he didn't want it. He's come to realize he can't give her the care she needs so he's giving her and everything to me. I set up the isolation tub for her today. Saturday I'll set up her out door pen.




CourtneyAndCarl said:


> Dating is overrated... This gal is never dating and most definitely never getting married or having kids... Being a loner is just waaaay too much fun.



You say now. But if you break your arm and want a grilled cheese sandwich it would be tough.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> In the morning I'm picking up that female russian tortoise. I talked with the kid for about an hour. He's a real good guy. I guess he was admiring it at a friends house so on his next birthday, they gave it to him. He checked out care needs and built a 4'x8' table with soil and all. He just felt it was his responsibility to provide for it even if he didn't want it. He's come to realize he can't give her the care she needs so he's giving her and everything to me. I set up the isolation tub for her today. Saturday I'll set up her out door pen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CourtneyAndCarl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dating is overrated... This gal is never dating and most definitely never getting married or having kids... Being a loner is just waaaay too much fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You say now. But if you break your arm and want a grilled cheese sandwich it would be tough.
Click to expand...




That is exciting Ken! 2 points for decent humans!!


----------



## sibi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> In the morning I'm picking up that female russian tortoise. I talked with the kid for about an hour. He's a real good guy. I guess he was admiring it at a friends house so on his next birthday, they gave it to him. He checked out care needs and built a 4'x8' table with soil and all. He just felt it was his responsibility to provide for it even if he didn't want it. He's come to realize he can't give her the care she needs so he's giving her and everything to me. I set up the isolation tub for her today. Saturday I'll set up her out door pen.
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy, how did you ever get so lucky? I mean, look at what you're getting for free! I just can't believe how this just landed on your lap.
> 
> 
> CourtneyAndCarl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dating is overrated... This gal is never dating and most definitely never getting married or having kids... Being a loner is just waaaay too much fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you do when you get lonely? Don't say you don't get lonely because if you're human, you get lonely.
> 
> You say now. But if you break your arm and want a grilled cheese sandwich it would be tough.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

IKR? He's like 22 and has a good head on his shoulders. I was very impressed. Portland did well making this one.


That was to Mrs. C.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

I am not a huge grilled cheese person, but I get what you're saying, haha


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ever try tying shoes with one arm? Slicing pizza?


I think we need to do regional get togethers. Summer time weekend outing or something. Think how fun that would be.


----------



## Thalatte

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> Dating is overrated... This gal is never dating and most definitely never getting married or having kids... Being a loner is just waaaay too much fun.



I agree with the marriage and kids but I would like to have someone to go do stuff with. People look at you funny when you go to movies, amusement parks, restraunts, etc by yourself.

Plus got to try dating at least once right?




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ever try tying shoes with one arm? Slicing pizza?
> 
> 
> I think we need to do regional get togethers. Summer time weekend outing or something. Think how fun that would be.





You volunteering to host?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We host a weekend long bullriding event here each summer. People actually fly in for the event. Most folks bring campers. Town has all of maybe 20 rooms in the hotel.


----------



## Thalatte

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> Dating is overrated... This gal is never dating and most definitely never getting married or having kids... Being a loner is just waaaay too much fun.



Another thing to watch out for with this is you end up turning into the crazy pet lady!!
*stealthily covers cages* No one saw anything...I don't have more than 20 pets in one room...




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ever try tying shoes with one arm? Slicing pizza?
> 
> 
> I think we need to do regional get togethers. Summer time weekend outing or something. Think how fun that would be.





It's not the shoe tying or pizza slicing that's an issue, that is all doable. It's putting on a bra that is impossible.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Putting on a bra, I wouldn't know about. But if needed, I'd help Karen out of one. Lol.




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Putting on a bra, I wouldn't know about. But if needed, I'd help Karen out of one. Lol.



That's me; Mr. Helpful.


----------



## Thalatte

And I'm sure Karen appreciates that.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Which part? Me not knowing how to put one on, or helping her out of hers?


Soâ€¦did everyone download their copy of, â€œUnderstanding Reptile Parasites" as I suggested in the book section?


----------



## Kerryann

Good morning 
You guys are late night chatters. 
I am sure my appt will be fine. He would have called me in early if it wasn't.


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Did you ever consider finding one online? I've know some who have successfully dated online and have even gotten married.



Me me!! 




Kerryann said:


> Good morning
> You guys are late night chatters.
> I am sure my appt will be fine. He would have called me in early if it wasn't.



Yes it will be just fine and that's an order!


----------



## Kerryann

I am on the phone for my morning call 
WOw that's a horrible sentence. I am on a morning status call for an upcoming audit. Then I will be on my way into my office.


----------



## jaizei

Cowboy_Ken said:


> You say now. But if you break your arm and want a grilled cheese sandwich it would be tough.



My sister's friend broke both arms in a car accident. Her boyfriend (now husband) had to help her with _everything_. I think you kinda have to marry someone after that.




Thalatte said:


> CourtneyAndCarl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dating is overrated... This gal is never dating and most definitely never getting married or having kids... Being a loner is just waaaay too much fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with the marriage and kids but I would like to have someone to go do stuff with. People look at you funny when you go to movies, amusement parks, restraunts, etc by yourself.
> 
> Plus got to try dating at least once right?
Click to expand...


Are you sure you want to date then? You sound like you are describing more of an activity partner or friend. 

Besides, being single _is _so much better.


----------



## Kerryann

jaizei said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> You say now. But if you break your arm and want a grilled cheese sandwich it would be tough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sister's friend broke both arms in a car accident. Her boyfriend (now husband) had to help her with _everything_. I think you kinda have to marry someone after that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thalatte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CourtneyAndCarl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dating is overrated... This gal is never dating and most definitely never getting married or having kids... Being a loner is just waaaay too much fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree with the marriage and kids but I would like to have someone to go do stuff with. People look at you funny when you go to movies, amusement parks, restraunts, etc by yourself.
> 
> Plus got to try dating at least once right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you sure you want to date then? You sound like you are describing more of an activity partner or friend.
> 
> Besides, being single _is _so much better.
Click to expand...



Being married to the right person is absolutely the awesome   but I know it's not for everyone.


----------



## sibi

Good morning everybody!:-D Before even talking about marriage, just find someone you can call friend, and when you're not looking, that's when Mr. Right will come along.


Wow Jacqui, I didn't know that. Good for you. How many years are you married to Jeff?


Jacqui said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever consider finding one online? I've know some who have successfully dated online and have even gotten married.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me me!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning
> You guys are late night chatters.
> I am sure my appt will be fine. He would have called me in early if it wasn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it will be just fine and that's an order!
Click to expand...


----------



## Thalatte

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Which part? Me not knowing how to put one on, or helping her out of hers?
> 
> 
> Soâ€¦did everyone download their copy of, â€œUnderstanding Reptile Parasites" as I suggested in the book section?





Both parts. And no I haven't even looked at the book section...maybe I will now.

Morning.


----------



## sibi

Thalatte said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which part? Me not knowing how to put one on, or helping her out of hers?
> 
> 
> Soâ€¦did everyone download their copy of, â€œUnderstanding Reptile Parasites" as I suggested in the book section?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both parts. And no I haven't even looked at the book section...maybe I will now.
> 
> Morning.
Click to expand...




Wbat book section?


----------



## jaizei

sibi said:


> Thalatte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which part? Me not knowing how to put one on, or helping her out of hers?
> 
> 
> Soâ€¦did everyone download their copy of, â€œUnderstanding Reptile Parasites" as I suggested in the book section?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both parts. And no I haven't even looked at the book section...maybe I will now.
> 
> Morning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wbat book section?
Click to expand...




http://www.tortoiseforum.org/forum-68.html

Specifically: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-66718.html


----------



## Jacqui

I like being alone for the most part and doing what I want to do, when I want to do it. However I also love having somebody who can listen to me when I am upset, share my plans and dreams with, and to be able to snuggle up with on a cold winter's night. Even with Jeff not being here with me, there is still that knowledge that he is there for me, when I need and how I need him to be there.

Jeff and I met online. I was killing time and just happened to look to see who and what was out there. According to the little test thing they have you take, Jeff and I have nothing in common.   Without looking, we have only been married seven years come the 17th. We also got married in Vegas.


----------



## Thalatte

Yikes. I won't be getting it. $14 is kind of pricey for an electronic book. Maybe on the next time I get an iTunes gift card I might.


----------



## Yvonne G

Thalatte said:


> I am now watching big bang theory. Anyone else watch this show.



I never watched it until about a month ago. They had so many re-runs on a couple different stations, and there was nothing else I wanted to watch, so I watched an episode. That's all it took. Now I'm hooked! I love Sheldon. And I especially love when he says something funny (unintentional), sees the other guys laugh at what he said, then gives off that silly little laugh of his own. I think I've seen all the episodes now. And since I've been watching the re-runs, last night when I watched the current show, the characters are slightly different. They aren't acting the same as they did in the earlier shows.

At any rate...it is now one of my favorite TV shows.


----------



## Kerryann

Happy Friday
It's warmer and sunny here so I am in a cheery mood. I had my truck washed on the way into work so it's blinging too.  Starting to wash my truck regularly is a sign of spring.


----------



## Thalatte

Jacqui said:


> I like being alone for the most part and doing what I want to do, when I want to do it. However I also love having somebody who can listen to me when I am upset, share my plans and dreams with, and to be able to snuggle up with on a cold winter's night. Even with Jeff not being here with me, there is still that knowledge that he is there for me, when I need and how I need him to be there.
> 
> Jeff and I met online. I was killing time and just happened to look to see who and what was out there. According to the little test thing they have you take, Jeff and I have nothing in common.   Without looking, we have only been married seven years come the 17th. We also got married in Vegas.



This would be nice. Your very lucky.




emysemys said:


> I never watched it until about a month ago. They had so many re-runs on a couple different stations, and there was nothing else I wanted to watch, so I watched an episode. That's all it took. Now I'm hooked! I love Sheldon. And I especially love when he says something funny (unintentional), sees the other guys laugh at what he said, then gives off that silly little laugh of his own. I think I've seen all the episodes now. And since I've been watching the re-runs, last night when I watched the current show, the characters are slightly different. They aren't acting the same as they did in the earlier shows.
> 
> At any rate...it is now one of my favorite TV shows.



If you watch all the seasons in order you can see the character development especially in Sheldon and Amy farah fowler.
Though it is still mind boggling how wollowitz got his wife...


Now I am watching ultra educational movies!! It's a tinkerbell movie marathon...
I guess it's better than Mickey clubhouse or go Diego go.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Thalatte said:


> Yikes. I won't be getting it. $14 is kind of pricey for an electronic book. Maybe on the next time I get an iTunes gift card I might.



This was a must have for me. I was very happy to find it as an iBook when the paper version is in the $200.00 range.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

I just do not have the right personality type to date... the idea of compromising over life's big decisions with someone else just does not sound appealing, in fact it sounds torturous. If I could, I would live in a shack in the middle of nowhere with a bunch of pets and just live that way... maybe when I become my dream job wildlife photographer, I can just send them my photos and never actually have to talk to anyone? haha. I mean, I didn't even move into the dorms at college because I KNEW I wasn't going to be able to share a living space with someone else for more than a few days before going insane. That's just the type of person I am.


----------



## Jacqui

Courtney when I was your age I thought the same thing. And children? Not me: too much noise and smell. Yuck! (animal smells are not bad, nor is cleaning upafter them that bad, but baby humans? stinky stinky)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> I just do not have the right personality type to date... the idea of compromising over life's big decisions with someone else just does not sound appealing, in fact it sounds torturous. If I could, I would live in a shack in the middle of nowhere with a bunch of pets and just live that way... maybe when I become my dream job wildlife photographer, I can just send them my photos and never actually have to talk to anyone? haha. I mean, I didn't even move into the dorms at college because I KNEW I wasn't going to be able to share a living space with someone else for more than a few days before going insane. That's just the type of person I am.



It's not so much a compromise as a compliment. You find one to share with not to take from. And I have lived out in a shack. Though it was important for my development at the time, not having someone to share things with was a drag. Things like when I found Shorty Boyers collapsed cabin and discovered his coffee mug, using it for the first time in better than 100 yrs.


----------



## Yvonne G

When my husband died in '83, we had been married for 27 years. He did everything - plumbing, electrician, mechanic...we never had to hire services. Besides the fact that he died, I was now left without the guy who did all the work. Oh lordy...what am I going to do? How am I going to get by? But as the days, months, years went by, I realized just how happy I am to be alone. I don't have to say, "I'll be back in a little bit, I'm going to the store." I just up and go. I don't have to share the tv remote control. The best seat in the house is always mine. I cook when I want to and don't when I don't feel like it. If I want to get another animal, there's no one to talk me out of it. 

I really, *REALLY*, like being alone. All I need for company is my Misty girl. And if I feel the need to actually talk to someone, there's always all my friends here in the chat room.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Wow, you guy's are making me feel wussy. I have never been alone and don't like it. Rob has always been with me and in a sense taken care of me since I was 18. I can't imagine life without him. I also got married in Vegas and we will be celebrating 10 years on 3/19. Which is the same anniversary day that George Bush declared war on the mid east.


----------



## Kerryann

I say to each their own. I am not sure if anything happened to Mikey I'd remarry but I'd definitely need a man around for things.  
After my first marriage I wasn't sure I was made for being married either but being with Mikey is completely different. I have a friend who always declines going to things and never went on our girls weekends. She always says that being with her husband is so much more fun than being without him. I thought she was codependent or something crazy when I was married to my ex. Now I am that girl. I do encourage Mikey to go bromance it up and I do go have days with my girlfriends but when we aren't together we miss each other. 
We have an odd relationship for sure. We do most of our talking through instant message and he can be not wanting to be touched at times but our relationship works for us.  
I don't think there is a hard and fast rule but it's more about finding what works for you. It's better to be alone than to be someone and be miserable.. that I can say for sure.




CtTortoiseMom said:


> Wow, you guy's are making me feel wussy. I have never been alone and don't like it. Rob has always been with me and in a sense taken care of me since I was 18. I can't imagine life without him. I also got married in Vegas and we will be celebrating 10 years on 3/19. Which is the same anniversary day that George Bush declared war on the mid east.



When it's right.. it's right. I can't imagine being without Mikey now. 10 years is a long time.


----------



## Thalatte

Cowboy_Ken said:


> This was a must have for me. I was very happy to find it as an iBook when the paper version is in the $200.00 range.



Ok so paper version is out then. I downloaded a sample of it. I will see if it has different info then my parasite charts and encyclopedias.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> I say to each their own. I am not sure if anything happened to Mikey I'd remarry but I'd definitely need a man around for things.
> After my first marriage I wasn't sure I was made for being married either but being with Mikey is completely different. I have a friend who always declines going to things and never went on our girls weekends. She always says that being with her husband is so much more fun than being without him. I thought she was codependent or something crazy when I was married to my ex. Now I am that girl. I do encourage Mikey to go bromance it up and I do go have days with my girlfriends but when we aren't together we miss each other.
> We have an odd relationship for sure. We do most of our talking through instant message and he can be not wanting to be touched at times but our relationship works for us.
> I don't think there is a hard and fast rule but it's more about finding what works for you. It's better to be alone than to be someone and be miserable.. that I can say for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you guy's are making me feel wussy. I have never been alone and don't like it. Rob has always been with me and in a sense taken care of me since I was 18. I can't imagine life without him. I also got married in Vegas and we will be celebrating 10 years on 3/19. Which is the same anniversary day that George Bush declared war on the mid east.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When it's right.. it's right. I can't imagine being without Mikey now. 10 years is a long time.
Click to expand...



We've been together 14 years. I just didn't agree to marry him until I was 23.


----------



## Thalatte

So poor piper was finally back to a normal eating schedule and feeling better and now she is constipated...this is why I don't want my own kids. There is always something wrong with them and they can't tell you what's wrong so you can fix it.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Thalatte said:


> So poor piper was finally back to a normal eating schedule and feeling better and now she is constipated...this is why I don't want my own kids. There is always something wrong with them and they can't tell you what's wrong so you can fix it.



It's from the amoxicillin, it's a very common problem with kids on antibiotics. No big, just give her a probiotic, or prunes or any fiber one products.


----------



## Thalatte

I thought amoxicillin gave them diarrhea... She gets a probiotic twice a day but I guess I can give it more.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

No need, it's unhealthy to introduce too much "good" bacteria into your system. My kids probiotics can only be given once a day. Antibiotics can effect them either way.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I've put it off as long as I can...time to shut this thing off and go outside and feed everybody. Talk to you all later.


----------



## Thalatte

Bye Yvonne!


Alright I guess I will just leave it as is. She only has til Sunday before she is done with the amoxicillin.


So what's everyone up to today?


----------



## Kerryann

Thalatte said:


> Bye Yvonne!
> 
> 
> Alright I guess I will just leave it as is. She only has til Sunday before she is done with the amoxicillin.
> 
> 
> So what's everyone up to today?





Working.. I am pretty sure in about 10 minutes here i am gonna get ripped apart by some clients we are angering 

After that I have a my doctors appointment.  I am all dressed up so I am thinking I may have mikey take me out to dinner tonight too. 

Erin,
Mike and I waited 7 months before we got married. We had planned to make it 13 months but his mom changed the wedding date so everyone thought we were having a shotgun wedding.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann a Friday night date with your hubby sounds wonderful!


----------



## Thalatte

I have to work and then pack an overnight bag and then a 4hr drive home...huzzah!


I agree keryann after going to the drs he should treat you to a nice evening!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

When me and Betty (or is it Betty and I) got married everyone just knew she was pregnant, and the marriage would never last. She did her elephant impersonation and waited for over 2 years to deliver our first son. Will be married 38 years next week.


----------



## Thalatte

Len said:


> When me and Betty (or is it Betty and I) got married everyone just knew she was pregnant, and the marriage would never last. She did her elephant impersonation and waited for over 2 years to deliver our first son. Will be married 38 years next week.



Congrats! Did she really pretend to be pregnant for awhile?


----------



## Jacqui

Len said:


> When me and Betty (or is it Betty and I) got married everyone just knew she was pregnant, and the marriage would never last. She did her elephant impersonation and waited for over 2 years to deliver our first son. Will be married 38 years next week.



I can not imagine being married that long. Interesting that three of us all got married within about one week (different years of course). That was one overdue delivery.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Thalatte said:


> Len said:
> 
> 
> 
> When me and Betty (or is it Betty and I) got married everyone just knew she was pregnant, and the marriage would never last. She did her elephant impersonation and waited for over 2 years to deliver our first son. Will be married 38 years next week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! Did she really pretend to be pregnant for awhile?
Click to expand...


No didn't think about doing that, but would have been fun to do.


----------



## Thalatte

Ahh...that would have been hilarious!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Going to the auction later, not taking the golf cart, taking the truck so I can bring home the old sewing machine. Keep thinking about getting a small trailer to pull behind the golf cart but haven't done it yet. I just hope there's not someone there that runs the bid way up. Do any of you go to auctions?


----------



## sibi

I wasn't feeling good this morning, but I'm better now. My hubby took half a day off so we can spend some quality time together. Then, we will meet with friends tonight to go out to eat at Slick Mick's. It's a cool place to order white pizza and beer.

Yeap, auctions are fun! Only, the best auctions are in England.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

I would love to be able to go and just look around at an auction on England,, this machine I want to get tonight was made in New York, but the company that made it was started in the United Kingdom by a guy from Virginia, so they may be more common over there.


----------



## sibi

They have some of the best antiques and wardrobes. I love older furniture.


Len said:


> I would love to be able to go and just look around at an auction on England,, this machine I want to get tonight was made in New York, but the company that made it was started in the United Kingdom by a guy from Virginia, so they may be more common over there.


----------



## harris

I go to the auction with my father about a half a dozen times per year. It's hard for me to go more because they're held on Tuesdays. And the auction is held in Amish country. I have a blast going with him. We usually just end up filling my truck up with plants and flowers. Dad's retired so he spends all of his time working in one of his many, many gardens each day.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

I go to Amish plant auctions with a friend that resells the plants, they are in held Southern Md, but she has a shop in Va.


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> I wasn't feeling good this morning, but I'm better now. My hubby took half a day off so we can spend some quality time together. Then, we will meet with friends tonight to go out to eat at Slick Mick's. It's a cool place to order white pizza and beer.
> 
> Yeap, auctions are fun! Only, the best auctions are in England.



That sounds like a fun night. 
There is a creepy guy at the dr hitting on me. I'm not dressed up for him. I dressed up for my clients. The dude asked me if I'm a drug rep. I wish


----------



## Thalatte

I go to the city Nd county auctions once a year as well as the atorage unit auctions but that is about all that goes on in my city. 
The estate auctions are held only in winter as that's when the snow birds are down and they rack the prices up on everything so its not worth going to those for me. I did get some really cool bookshelves and library box and other stuff from the county auction. At the city auction I got plexiglass and metal and a huge cabinet and I plan on turning all of it into custom reptile enclosures.


----------



## Jacqui

Len said:


> Going to the auction later, not taking the golf cart, taking the truck so I can bring home the old sewing machine. Keep thinking about getting a small trailer to pull behind the golf cart but haven't done it yet. I just hope there's not someone there that runs the bid way up. Do any of you go to auctions?



When I have the money and the time. Problem is I usually find something I really don't need, but think I should bring home. 


I never heard of an Amish plant auction. What is special about the Amish plants?


Sibi glad your feeling better. Have fun tonight with hubby and the friends.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Back in the early 80's I worked on Caesar's Palace when they were adding floors up, and learned what a Shoebee was, they are from NY City and wear hard shoes on the beach, the snow bird referance remided me of that.




Jacqui said:


> Len said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going to the auction later, not taking the golf cart, taking the truck so I can bring home the old sewing machine. Keep thinking about getting a small trailer to pull behind the golf cart but haven't done it yet. I just hope there's not someone there that runs the bid way up. Do any of you go to auctions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I have the money and the time. Problem is I usually find something I really don't need, but think I should bring home.
> 
> 
> I never heard of an Amish plant auction. What is special about the Amish plants?
> 
> 
> Sibi glad your feeling better. Have fun tonight with hubby and the friends.
Click to expand...





They are cheap


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> When I have the money and the time. Problem is I usually find something I really don't need, but think I should bring home.



What's wrong with that? I thought that's what we are supposed to do. Think about how little anyone actually needs.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

I even get all my lumber from a Amish sawmill, 50 cents a board foot


----------



## Kerryann

Len said:


> I even get all my lumber from a Amish sawmill, 50 cents a board foot



I buy Amish eggs and cheese.. They are not cheap


----------



## Turtulas-Len

I am a big fan of cheese, but have a limit on what I will pay for it.


----------



## Thalatte

There are no Amish communities near me so I have never seen or bought any of their stuff but now I really want to find an Amish sawmill...


----------



## Kerryann

Len said:


> I am a big fan of cheese, but have a limit on what I will pay for it.



You don't eat that much when you buy Amish or Kosher cheese. It's yummy and no weird extra stuff in it but you really change how much you eat. I rarely eat any but my hubby likes to have a piece daily. His pieces are small so I am hoping it will make his cholesterol lower too. 

My results were perfect. Yay. I get to live 
Want to hear something weird. They asked me to do an advanced directive so they know what to do if I get half dead or dead. I said full resuscitation on the form. I asked my Dr if he could be my deciding person and he said that would be a conflict of interest. haha.. I said well Mikey gets the insurance.. isn't that a bigger conflict of interest.  I thought I was too young for an advanced directive???


----------



## Thalatte

I am 23 and have a DNR, will, and a power of attorney in my friends name. Have had them since I was 14 actually. It's always good to have all the bases covered as soon as you are independent. And especially if you have pets and/or children but no spouse. Don't want them just given away to idiots after all.


Half an hour before I start my journey home and it starts to rain fairly hard. My boss is taking this time to try and convince me to work all weekend again...I don't think she knows how irritated I am at her...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've got Joey Ramone's, â€œWhat a Wonderful World" stuck in my headâ€¦


----------



## Kerryann

Thalatte said:


> I am 23 and have a DNR, will, and a power of attorney in my friends name. Have had them since I was 14 actually. It's always good to have all the bases covered as soon as you are independent. And especially if you have pets and/or children but no spouse. Don't want them just given away to idiots after all.
> 
> 
> Half an hour before I start my journey home and it starts to rain fairly hard. My boss is taking this time to try and convince me to work all weekend again...I don't think she knows how irritated I am at her...





Run and run fast.. go home  you need some animal snuggle time. 

I should leave all of my assets to my fish. Ha
Actually I have everything split up already. I have trusts for the kid and the rest goes to the hubster.


----------



## sibi

That's my girl.


Thalatte said:


> I go to the city Nd county auctions once a year as well as the atorage unit auctions but that is about all that goes on in my city.
> The estate auctions are held only in winter as that's when the snow birds are down and they rack the prices up on everything so its not worth going to those for me. I did get some really cool bookshelves and library box and other stuff from the county auction. At the city auction I got plexiglass and metal and a huge cabinet and I plan on turning all of it into custom reptile enclosures.




Thanks Jacqui 


Jacqui said:


> Len said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going to the auction later, not taking the golf cart, taking the truck so I can bring home the old sewing machine. Keep thinking about getting a small trailer to pull behind the golf cart but haven't done it yet. I just hope there's not someone there that runs the bid way up. Do any of you go to auctions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I have the money and the time. Problem is I usually find something I really don't need, but think I should bring home.
> 
> 
> I never heard of an Amish plant auction. What is special about the Amish plants?
> 
> 
> Sibi glad your feeling better. Have fun tonight with hubby and the friends.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jacqui

It's amazing how much colder it feels, when the sky is cloudy.


----------



## pdrobber

wow you guys go through chat pages quickly...


----------



## Jacqui

It's pineapple night here for the fruit eating tortoises. I feel like I should be playing some Hawaiian music, too.


----------



## Kerryann

I forgot it's my aunt and uncles 50th birthday party. Guess who got dressed down for a qdoba dinner and some froyo and had to get dressed again.


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> wow you guys go through chat pages quickly...



Who us???


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> That's my girl.
> 
> 
> Thanks Jacqui





Have fun tonight chica




Jacqui said:


> It's pineapple night here for the fruit eating tortoises. I feel like I should be playing some Hawaiian music, too.



Are you eating some too? I love pineapple. It's a forbidden fruit.


----------



## Jacqui

I ate some of the pineapple first, also put some of it on the fish I am baking for supper.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> I ate some of the pineapple first, also put some of it on the fish I am baking for supper.



I used to make a pineapple and horseradish salsa for tilapia when I ate fish. That is so good.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ate some of the pineapple first, also put some of it on the fish I am baking for supper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to make a pineapple and horseradish salsa for tilapia when I ate fish. That is so good.
Click to expand...


When I go to Lincoln, I get a great pineapple salsa I use on the fish. Tonight I will be using the very last of it.


----------



## Kerryann

We are having dinner at a restaurant in my home town called highland house. It's in highland Michigan. This place had been around since I can remember and is always packed. What's funny is I remember my grandpa telling me as a kid that it was where rich folk ate. It's a pizzeria and Italian place that's like 10 to 15 dollars a dish. We were so put growing up!! They have the best bread sticks I have ever eaten though. I am a cheap date thou. I just eat off Mikes plate.
All of my peoples still live in this town except me and my kid. We were the escapees. 




Jacqui said:


> When I go to Lincoln, I get a great pineapple salsa I use on the fish. Tonight I will be using the very last of it.



Want my recipes? I also have one without horseradish.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Want my recipes? I also have one without horseradish.



Doesn't that mean .... cooking????


----------



## harris

Kerryann said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ate some of the pineapple first, also put some of it on the fish I am baking for supper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to make a pineapple and horseradish salsa for tilapia when I ate fish. That is so good.
Click to expand...


Oh my. I just threw up, twice!


----------



## Jacqui

harris said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ate some of the pineapple first, also put some of it on the fish I am baking for supper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to make a pineapple and horseradish salsa for tilapia when I ate fish. That is so good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh my. I just threw up, twice!
Click to expand...


Don't like pineapple? Don't like fish? Don't like horseradish?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Ok, wow!! I am finally caught up on chat! 

I love the video of Emmet the great Dane that looks like Dagny eating his buffet! I love how madly in love his owners are with him and I know the feeling! I am going to do an at home version of that for my dogs . 
Speaking of Dogs, my Bassett Hound is limping bad and won't touch her back leg to the ground so she is going to the vet tomorrow morning. I have a feeling Dagny did something to her when I wasn't looking and feel bad! 

Re: Advanced Directives: I have a card in my wallet with my advanced directives on it. It is very specific as I do not believe in prolonged life support and want my body parts donated. You can do it online at legal zoom.com and then just forward your info to your lawyer. 

Sibi was speaking of white pizza and Jacqui was talking about pineapple and it reminded me of my favorite pizze: White Hawaiian. 

Painters are almost done!!! Living room is finished and bathroom and kitchen will be finished on Monday!!! Yay!!


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Sibi was speaking of white pizza and Jacqui was talking about pineapple and it reminded me of my favorite pizze: White Hawaiian.



Which is what?




CtTortoiseMom said:


> Re: Advanced Directives: I have a card in my wallet with my advanced directives on it. It is very specific as I do not believe in prolonged life support and want my body parts donated.



We found out, when Jeff went into surgery that actually they (during surgery) do not take advanced directives into consideration. Even if you do not wish to be revived, they will do so.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

OMG is that the puppy? Its too cute!!

White Hawaiian is Canadian bacon, onions, pineapple and cheese, it is really good!!


----------



## harris

Amish auctions are the best Jacqui. The one my Father and I go to is the largest in Geauga County, and it's not all plants. That's a big section of it though. There's also furniture (hand crafted),livestock, farming equipment, and much more.


----------



## Jacqui

harris said:


> Amish auctions are the best Jacqui. The one my Father and I go to is the largest in Geauga County, and it's not all plants. That's a big section of it though. There's also furniture (hand crafted),livestock, farming equipment, and much more.



I'd like to go to one, but the closest Amish are about a day's trip away. They atleast use to make the best dandelion wine.




CtTortoiseMom said:


> OMG is that the puppy? Its too cute!!
> 
> White Hawaiian is Canadian bacon, onions, pineapple and cheese, it is really good!!



We just call those Hawaiian. I was wondering why the white part?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

We found out, when Jeff went into surgery that actually they (during surgery) do not take advanced directives into consideration. Even if you do not wish to be revived, they will do so.
[/quote]

Was it a hospital with religious affiliations. They override advanced directives which is why my card says to transfer me out of any religious hospital once stable. My fear is that my life will be drug out and cause my family suffering instead of my life ending and them getting the finality they deserve.


If it isn't a "white Hawaiian" then it has red sauce and I think red sauce on a Hawaiian pizza is gross!!


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> We found out, when Jeff went into surgery that actually they (during surgery) do not take advanced directives into consideration. Even if you do not wish to be revived, they will do so.



Was it a hospital with religious affiliations. They override advanced directives which is why my card says to transfer me out of any religious hospital once stable. My fear is that my life will be drug out and cause my family suffering instead of my life ending and them getting the finality they deserve.
[/quote]

No it was not.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Wow, that scares me! I hope Rob would lawyer up and fight. Oh well, I actually hope he never has to go through that at all!


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:
 

> If it isn't a "white Hawaiian" then it has red sauce and I think red sauce on a Hawaiian pizza is gross!!



so what makes it white? What sauce do they use?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it isn't a "white Hawaiian" then it has red sauce and I think red sauce on a Hawaiian pizza is gross!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so what makes it white? What sauce do they use?
Click to expand...

No sauce just cheese. Little Ceasars now has white pizza! The painters had me try a white chicken & garlic that they picked up and it was sooo good!!


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Wow, that scares me! I hope Rob would lawyer up and fight. Oh well, I actually hope he never has to go through that at all!



It's only during surgery. Otherwise they hopefully follow your wishes, but Dr and hospitals can fight it.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that scares me! I hope Rob would lawyer up and fight. Oh well, I actually hope he never has to go through that at all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's only during surgery. Otherwise they hopefully follow your wishes, but Dr and hospitals can fight it.
Click to expand...


That makes sense. I would definitely want a life saving operation if I was that lucky or even to be resuscitated in the OR, I just don't want to be a vegetable with a feeding tube and respirator.


----------



## Jacqui

This is Dude.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> This is Dude.



Wow, dude looks way better than I thought! Did everyone get outside today? That is great! Our supposed 2-4 inches of snow turned into a foot and another school closing.


How is he doing with walking?


----------



## Jacqui

Both yesterday and today the two boys (puppy and Dude) were out in the main part of the backyard running around. If the rain holds off, they may get out again tomorrow. Then Sunday it's snow!  With temps back into possible outside time again by Wed.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We got upto 65 in the shade here today!!! That's pushing 80 in the sun. Both big Sulcatas were out and the two pancakes had a little fun in the sun as well. We've got two more days of this, then it's back to 50's and rain. Hopefully frost is over, I've got a bunch of weeds to plant. 
I have a hard time with religious hospitals telling me what is best for me when in truth it's what they want for themselves. It's hard enough for a Buddhist to wrap their head around me being a meat eating Buddhist, let alone a catholic hospital knowing what a Buddhist is. Lol.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> Both yesterday and today the two boys (puppy and Dude) were out in the main part of the backyard running around. If the rain holds off, they may get out again tomorrow. Then Sunday it's snow!  With temps back into possible outside time again by Wed.


I hope you don't get snow on Sunday and the last pic's of Dude actually are a little upsetting. He is pretty deformed but in great hands and looks happy




Cowboy_Ken said:


> We got upto 65 in the shade here today!!! That's pushing 80 in the sun. Both big Sulcatas were out and the two pancakes had a little fun in the sun as well. We've got two more days of this, then it's back to 50's and rain. Hopefully frost is over, I've got a bunch of weeds to plant.
> I have a hard time with religious hospitals telling me what is best for me when in truth it's what they want for themselves. It's hard enough for a Buddhist to wrap their head around me being a meat eating Buddhist, let alone a catholic hospital knowing what a Buddhist is. Lol.



I cannot even imagine weather that warm yet. But it will be in the high 40's this week so hopefully it will melt the 2 feet of snow I've been looking at for far too long!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We get bad snow and its 8"-10"'s. sorry. But I bet you see the sun way more than we do.


Last night I floated the idea of regional get togethers. Has it been tried? Anyone think it a worthwhile pursuit?


----------



## Kerryann

All the snow is melting here.
Who do you think this lady with me is?








Cowboy_Ken said:


> We get bad snow and its 8"-10"'s. sorry. But I bet you see the sun way more than we do.
> 
> 
> Last night I floated the idea of regional get togethers. Has it been tried? Anyone think it a worthwhile pursuit?





I thought we were all meeting in NY


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Why, pray tell, would I want to go to NY? 

Next to who?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I have no idea who the lady is but it's a great pic! I will go to NY if everyone else is!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann,

In that I know not what you look like, I've know idea who is who.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Kerryann,
> 
> In that I know not what you look like, I've know idea who is who.



Kerryann has described herself as fair with hair down to her waist....,


And strawberry blonde.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And no corrective lens?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And no corrective lens?



I think she is the one in the glasses but I was waiting for her to confirm.


Night all' mind numbing chick lit is calling my name...


----------



## Turtulas-Len

A lot of chatter since I left for the auction, Here is the sewing machine I wanted and got. It went cheap because the cabinet is in rough shape,the way I like it. Also bought a drop leaf table that stores 4 chairs inside it, a big rocker for a carousel type horse, and a box lot with medical stuff and 22 ammo inside. the last pic is one item from the box lot and it's full, dated Oct 1928.


----------



## tortadise

That is an awesome sewing machine. I like antiques Len. The oldest thing I have furniture wise is a corner cabinet from the late 16th century from Hull England. Its solid mahogany and very nice. I remember my mom or grnadma having some old sewing machines like that when i was little.


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> And no corrective lens?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think she is the one in the glasses but I was waiting for her to confirm.
> 
> 
> Night all' mind numbing chick lit is calling my name...
Click to expand...




Normally I wear contacts but I came home and took off all my make up and took out my contacts for the night and I wasn't doing it all back up. You are seeing me au natural. That fine lady with me is my mom. I loved the picture. We took it tonight at my aunt and uncle's 50th birthday party. They are about 4 days apart in age. It's my maternal aunt and my uncle by marriage.


----------



## tortadise

Kerryann said:


> All the snow is melting here.
> Who do you think this lady with me is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> We get bad snow and its 8"-10"'s. sorry. But I bet you see the sun way more than we do.
> 
> 
> Last night I floated the idea of regional get togethers. Has it been tried? Anyone think it a worthwhile pursuit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought we were all meeting in NY
Click to expand...





I think I know who that is. Isn't she going to get mad at you for posting a photo of her?


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> This is Dude.



Dude is a handsome fellow and that puppy is just smoochable.. I wanna smooch it's little nose.




tortadise said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the snow is melting here.
> Who do you think this lady with me is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> We get bad snow and its 8"-10"'s. sorry. But I bet you see the sun way more than we do.
> 
> 
> Last night I floated the idea of regional get togethers. Has it been tried? Anyone think it a worthwhile pursuit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought we were all meeting in NY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I know who that is. Isn't she going to get mad at you for posting a photo of her?
Click to expand...





No  She's is like all facebooky and stuff. She's the queen of one touch ordering. She has an allergy to nickel like me.. hmm.. dang genetics and she has been breaking out in hives from spending so much time on her phone. 




CtTortoiseMom said:


> I have no idea who the lady is but it's a great pic! I will go to NY if everyone else is!



I thought NY was the plan and sibi was the cruise director.


----------



## sibi

Advance directives have become standard procedure in the medical care. I would never have a doctor be my medical surrogate because most of them don't want patients who are either terminal or very old to live at tax payers expense. It's not in their interest to keep a patient alive who will cost the system too much to keep them alive. I don't agree with that philosophy for various reasons. The ones who always get the short end of the stick on this are the poor and the disadvantaged. Now a days, it's everyone who doesn't have insurance or not adequate insurance. 

Let's say you were in a bad car accident and you are unconscious with a head injury. You have a 50/50 chance of recovering from this. Do you want your doctor to have the right to take you off life support or not resuscitate you if your heart stops beating? Or, do you want someone who will do all that is possible to keep you alive unless or until there's no chance you'll ever recover? 



Kerryann said:


> Len said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a big fan of cheese, but have a limit on what I will pay for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't eat that much when you buy Amish or Kosher cheese. It's yummy and no weird extra stuff in it but you really change how much you eat. I rarely eat any but my hubby likes to have a piece daily. His pieces are small so I am hoping it will make his cholesterol lower too.
> 
> My results were perfect. Yay. I get to live
> Want to hear something weird. They asked me to do an advanced directive so they know what to do if I get half dead or dead. I said full resuscitation on the form. I asked my Dr if he could be my deciding person and he said that would be a conflict of interest. haha.. I said well Mikey gets the insurance.. isn't that a bigger conflict of interest.  I thought I was too young for an advanced directive???
Click to expand...


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Advance directives have become standard procedure in the medical care. I would never have a doctor be my medical surrogate because most of them don't want patients who are either terminal or very old to live at tax payers expense. It's not in their interest to keep a patient alive who will cost the system too much to keep them alive. I don't agree with that philosophy for various reasons. The ones who always get the short end of the stick on this are the poor and the disadvantaged. Now a days, it's everyone who doesn't have insurance or not adequate insurance.
> 
> Let's say you were in a bad car accident and you are unconscious with a head injury. You have a 50/50 chance of recovering from this. Do you want your doctor to have the right to take you off life support or not resuscitate you if your heart stops beating? Or, do you want someone who will do all that is possible to keep you alive unless or until there's no chance you'll ever recover?
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Len said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a big fan of cheese, but have a limit on what I will pay for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't eat that much when you buy Amish or Kosher cheese. It's yummy and no weird extra stuff in it but you really change how much you eat. I rarely eat any but my hubby likes to have a piece daily. His pieces are small so I am hoping it will make his cholesterol lower too.
> 
> My results were perfect. Yay. I get to live
> Want to hear something weird. They asked me to do an advanced directive so they know what to do if I get half dead or dead. I said full resuscitation on the form. I asked my Dr if he could be my deciding person and he said that would be a conflict of interest. haha.. I said well Mikey gets the insurance.. isn't that a bigger conflict of interest.  I thought I was too young for an advanced directive???
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Oddly enough my doctor does research in ... i am blanking on the term. He studies medicine to help people who are elderly live more productive and healthier lives. I was kidding when I asked him to be my person but I do love him in a non romantic way.


----------



## sibi

Dude is so handsome. I'd like to take a deep breath and blow it from my nostrils into his face. They love that. I believe it's a way they get to know someone in a personal way. My sullies love when I do that to them; and they do likewise.
Kerryann, that's. A nice pic of you and your mom. I k ew immediately that it was your mom, and that you were the taller one with long hair.


Kerryann said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is Dude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude is a handsome fellow and that puppy is just smoochable.. I wanna smooch it's little nose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tortadise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the snow is melting here.
> Who do you think this lady with me is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> We get bad snow and its 8"-10"'s. sorry. But I bet you see the sun way more than we do.
> 
> 
> Last night I floated the idea of regional get togethers. Has it been tried? Anyone think it a worthwhile pursuit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought we were all meeting in NY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I know who that is. Isn't she going to get mad at you for posting a photo of her?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No  She's is like all facebooky and stuff. She's the queen of one touch ordering. She has an allergy to nickel like me.. hmm.. dang genetics and she has been breaking out in hives from spending so much time on her phone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea who the lady is but it's a great pic! I will go to NY if everyone else is!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought NY was the plan and sibi was the cruise director.
Click to expand...







That's right...




Kerryann said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Advance directives have become standard procedure in the medical care. I would never have a doctor be my medical surrogate because most of them don't want patients who are either terminal or very old to live at tax payers expense. It's not in their interest to keep a patient alive who will cost the system too much to keep them alive. I don't agree with that philosophy for various reasons. The ones who always get the short end of the stick on this are the poor and the disadvantaged. Now a days, it's everyone who doesn't have insurance or not adequate insurance.
> 
> Let's say you were in a bad car accident and you are unconscious with a head injury. You have a 50/50 chance of recovering from this. Do you want your doctor to have the right to take you off life support or not resuscitate you if your heart stops beating? Or, do you want someone who will do all that is possible to keep you alive unless or until there's no chance you'll ever recover?
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Len said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a big fan of cheese, but have a limit on what I will pay for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't eat that much when you buy Amish or Kosher cheese. It's yummy and no weird extra stuff in it but you really change how much you eat. I rarely eat any but my hubby likes to have a piece daily. His pieces are small so I am hoping it will make his cholesterol lower too.
> 
> My results were perfect. Yay. I get to live
> Want to hear something weird. They asked me to do an advanced directive so they know what to do if I get half dead or dead. I said full resuscitation on the form. I asked my Dr if he could be my deciding person and he said that would be a conflict of interest. haha.. I said well Mikey gets the insurance.. isn't that a bigger conflict of interest.  I thought I was too young for an advanced directive???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oddly enough my doctor does research in ... i am blanking on the term. He studies medicine to help people who are elderly live more productive and healthier lives. I was kidding when I asked him to be my person but I do love him in a non romantic way.
Click to expand...


Then he's one in a million...


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Len said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a big fan of cheese, but have a limit on what I will pay for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't eat that much when you buy Amish or Kosher cheese. It's yummy and no weird extra stuff in it but you really change how much you eat. I rarely eat any but my hubby likes to have a piece daily. His pieces are small so I am hoping it will make his cholesterol lower too.
> 
> My results were perfect. Yay. I get to live
> Want to hear something weird. They asked me to do an advanced directive so they know what to do if I get half dead or dead. I said full resuscitation on the form. I asked my Dr if he could be my deciding person and he said that would be a conflict of interest. haha.. I said well Mikey gets the insurance.. isn't that a bigger conflict of interest.  I thought I was too young for an advanced directive???
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Oddly enough my doctor does research in ... i am blanking on the term. He studies medicine to help people who are elderly live more productive and healthier lives. I was kidding when I asked him to be my person but I do love him in a non romantic way.
[/quote]

Then he's one in a million...
[/quote]

Yes he is and he looks like an older version of my mikey too.. so I am really comfortable with him. He really does care about his patients. He will drop by to see us or give me a call if results come back odd. Most doctors have their office call you but he calls us directly.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Karen and I have the same doctor. I get along great with him and like him well enough, while Karen is going to be firing him.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Karen and I have the same doctor. I get along great with him and like him well enough, while Karen is going to be firing him.



That sounds like mike and I and the dentist. I like him and Mike hates him.  Mike sees one of my doctors PAs. He needs a woman doctor who can mother him a bit.


----------



## sibi

Kerryann said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Len said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a big fan of cheese, but have a limit on what I will pay for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't eat that much when you buy Amish or Kosher cheese. It's yummy and no weird extra stuff in it but you really change how much you eat. I rarely eat any but my hubby likes to have a piece daily. His pieces are small so I am hoping it will make his cholesterol lower too.
> 
> My results were perfect. Yay. I get to live
> Want to hear something weird. They asked me to do an advanced directive so they know what to do if I get half dead or dead. I said full resuscitation on the form. I asked my Dr if he could be my deciding person and he said that would be a conflict of interest. haha.. I said well Mikey gets the insurance.. isn't that a bigger conflict of interest.  I thought I was too young for an advanced directive???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oddly enough my doctor does research in ... i am blanking on the term. He studies medicine to help people who are elderly live more productive and healthier lives. I was kidding when I asked him to be my person but I do love him in a non romantic way.
Click to expand...


Then he's one in a million...
[/quote]

Yes he is and he looks like an older version of my mikey too.. so I am really comfortable with him. He really does care about his patients. He will drop by to see us or give me a call if results come back odd. Most doctors have their office call you but he calls us directly.
[/quote]

Now that's a cool doctor. The only time I ever saw a doctor care for his patients like that was on t.v. I'm glad all your results came back ok. I said you didn't have anything to worry about, remember?


Cowboy, you wouldn't want to come to New York to meet up with some of your pen pals here?


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Then he's one in a million...



Yes he is and he looks like an older version of my mikey too.. so I am really comfortable with him. He really does care about his patients. He will drop by to see us or give me a call if results come back odd. Most doctors have their office call you but he calls us directly.
[/quote]

Now that's a cool doctor. The only time I ever saw a doctor care for his patients like that was on t.v. I'm glad all your results came back ok. I said you didn't have anything to worry about, remember?


Cowboy, you wouldn't want to come to New York to meet up with some of your pen pals here?[/QUOTE]

Yes it was good to hear it is all good. My first echo was bad which is why it's so scary I think.
We need a cowboy to wrangle us all in NY.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've never been east of the continental divide. All the states from Montana to Texas and Alaska, but never further. I was taught life doesn't exist east of the divide, otherwise, my people wouldn't have gone as far west as they could before having to swim!


----------



## harris

Len, Great find! Love to see a shot of the drop leaf table all extended out. And Kerry, Cowboy, and Sibi, don't touch the 3rd photo. Next thing you know you won't stop scratching n itching.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I just saw that cell phone jamming equipment is being installed where the cardinals are voting for a new pope to prevent leaks of information or maybe just last minute influencing. I'm just thinking this should really be unneeded in that these guys are trustworthy, right? I mean if temptation is so strong, shouldn't they just resign themselves?


----------



## sibi

Wow Cowboy, life don't exist past the continental divide? What does that make us who live in MN, CT, FL? Ok, if you don't want to travel to NY, then would you be willing to meet in CA? And, who are your people, may I ask?


Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've never been east of the continental divide. All the states from Montana to Texas and Alaska, but never further. I was taught life doesn't exist east of the divide, otherwise, my people wouldn't have gone as far west as they could before having to swim!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sibi, your last sentence killed me. What was the first part?


----------



## theelectraco

Today, I had helped a customer who owned a year old red eared slider and it had a soft shell. Turns out she didn't have UVB lighting, which I figured the minute she started talking about the shell. Then she also explained that she doesn't have any heat lights, only LED lights to light up the tank. Poor turtle. Then she asked me if she needed to buy him a new shell. My jaw dropped. I cannot believe how stupid some people are. Then I explained how important it was for her to get her turtle heat and UVB lighting and of course, she buys nothing.


----------



## Thalatte

sibi said:


> Advance directives have become standard procedure in the medical care. I would never have a doctor be my medical surrogate because most of them don't want patients who are either terminal or very old to live at tax payers expense. It's not in their interest to keep a patient alive who will cost the system too much to keep them alive. I don't agree with that philosophy for various reasons. The ones who always get the short end of the stick on this are the poor and the disadvantaged. Now a days, it's everyone who doesn't have insurance or not adequate insurance.
> 
> Let's say you were in a bad car accident and you are unconscious with a head injury. You have a 50/50 chance of recovering from this. Do you want your doctor to have the right to take you off life support or not resuscitate you if your heart stops beating? Or, do you want someone who will do all that is possible to keep you alive unless or until there's no chance you'll ever recover?



Actually I would rather have the doctor in control.
Doctors have stats that they must live by as well in order to get insurance. If they have a higher fatality rate then their malpractice insurance skyrockets. So knowing that they don't want an over abundance of dead people on their pocket books I feel that the doctor would know what's best.
But then again my person that controls everything has been my friend for 11years and is extremely OCD and honest which helps as she is oath bound to do exactly what I want how I want.


----------



## sibi

Oh oh! Too late...i was wondering where all this itching was coming from.


harris said:


> Len, Great find! Love to see a shot of the drop leaf table all extended out. And Kerry, Cowboy, and Sibi, don't touch the 3rd photo. Next thing you know you won't stop scratching n itching.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm still wondering what Sibi was saying in her las sentence...


----------



## sibi

Good point! I never trusted any man who wore a bennie on his head


Cowboy_Ken said:


> I just saw that cell phone jamming equipment is being installed where the cardinals are voting for a new pope to prevent leaks of information or maybe just last minute influencing. I'm just thinking this should really be unneeded in that these guys are trustworthy, right? I mean if temptation is so strong, shouldn't they just resign themselves?


----------



## Thalatte

theelectraco said:


> Today, I had helped a customer who owned a year old red eared slider and it had a soft shell. Turns out she didn't have UVB lighting, which I figured the minute she started talking about the shell. Then she also explained that she doesn't have any heat lights, only LED lights to light up the tank. Poor turtle. Then she asked me if she needed to buy him a new shell. My jaw dropped. I cannot believe how stupid some people are. Then I explained how important it was for her to get her turtle heat and UVB lighting and of course, she buys nothing.



You know I was looking into buying a new shell for some of mine... Maybe something bedazzled? It would be so pretty and sparkly!




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sibi, your last sentence killed me. What was the first part?



Her last sentence was supposed to be: and you are your people, may I ask?
But really it reads better: and may I ask who your people are?

O


----------



## theelectraco

Thalatte said:


> You know I was looking into buying a new shell for some of mine... Maybe something bedazzled? It would be so pretty and sparkly!



I said to myself "this isn't happening". The guy she was with, her brother I think, looked at her in awe and started laughing. I had to explain how they grow with their shell and that she can help it improve if she buys the proper supplies and then she doesn't even take my advice. I told her it was going to die if she didn't do something soon, so hopefully she does something soon.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We could do northernish California. Think how few pyramided tortoises would be in the world if we could just get new shells for them.


----------



## Thalatte

Oh by the way everyone after a six hour (was only supposed to be 4 hours but there was heavy rains, no visibility,flooded roads and hydro planning) I am now home.
I was immediately attacked by 3 of my dogs while 1 dog ran away and the other one was his usual d***ish self and growled at me just for looking at him.


----------



## theelectraco

And I also met a customer who was over run with chinchillas, so.....I scored myself a free 5 week old chinchilla and all its supplies for free. She's bringing it by tomoro... I'm so excited. I can't wait to train it


----------



## sibi

I know...that's funny. My fingers at too fat for my cell keyboard. I said, and who are your people, may I ask?


Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sibi, your last sentence killed me. What was the first part?


----------



## Thalatte

Cowboy_Ken said:


> We could do northernish California. Think how few pyramided tortoises would be in the world if we could just get new shells for them.



We should do Disney land! 

We could be like those tourists that all wear matching shirts so everyone knows which group they belong to! 
Our shirts would be tortoises!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Disneyland!????! I've lost all respect for pretend chat.


----------



## sibi

Let's just hope the rest of your animals don't turn on you too. Otherwise, you'd have to head back to Kimberly's house. That's what happens when you're away from home that long



Thalatte said:


> Oh by the way everyone after a six hour (was only supposed to be 4 hours but there was heavy rains, no visibility,flooded roads and hydro planning) I am now home.
> I was immediately attacked by 3 of my dogs while 1 dog ran away and the other one was his usual d***ish self and growled at me just for looking at him.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Did the one that ran off return?


----------



## sibi

Thalatte, I like that idea very much. What say you Cowboy?


Thalatte said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> We could do northernish California. Think how few pyramided tortoises would be in the world if we could just get new shells for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should do Disney land!
> 
> We could be like those tourists that all wear matching shirts so everyone knows which group they belong to!
> Our shirts would be tortoises!
Click to expand...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I need to be going. I'm helping the in laws in the morning and its getting late enough ill be groggy, I can tell already.


----------



## Thalatte

sibi said:


> Let's just hope the rest of your animals don't turn on you too. Otherwise, you'd have to head back to Kimberly's house. That's what happens when you're away from home that long



My turtles and tortoises don't care one way or the other about people. I have one beardie joker that is fine hanging out with you as long as you don't pick him up. He has to crawl up you arm or else he gets all hissy.
Harley my other beardie hates people and attacks on sight.
My CWD riddler/Tai tolerates people to an extent. You can pet him, and move him around his cage but try holding outside of his cage and he wiggs out.




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Did the one that ran off return?



Yeah it was my labradoodle who is an idiot. She will run out the door and just circle any car she sees until someone opens a door and then she jumps in. Unfortunately the neighbor 3 doors down didn't appreciate an obese dog jumping in her lap when she tried to get out of her car...


----------



## sibi

Ok Cowboy, but don't forget you have to tell me who your people are tomorrow.


Cowboy_Ken said:


> I need to be going. I'm helping the in laws in the morning and its getting late enough ill be groggy, I can tell already.


----------



## Thalatte

sibi said:


> Thalatte, I like that idea very much. What say you Cowboy?



I think cowboy said "**** NO!!!"


Night cowboy!


----------



## sibi

I got that when he said that he learned long ago that people don't live east of the continental divide. Then, I asked who his people were?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

theelectraco said:


> Today, I had helped a customer who owned a year old red eared slider and it had a soft shell. Turns out she didn't have UVB lighting, which I figured the minute she started talking about the shell. Then she also explained that she doesn't have any heat lights, only LED lights to light up the tank. Poor turtle. Then she asked me if she needed to buy him a new shell. My jaw dropped. I cannot believe how stupid some people are. Then I explained how important it was for her to get her turtle heat and UVB lighting and of course, she buys nothing.


Jeez, that stinks. I cannot believe they didn't get the light! Poor RES!!


----------



## Jacqui

Len said:


> A lot of chatter since I left for the auction, Here is the sewing machine I wanted and got. It went cheap because the cabinet is in rough shape,the way I like it. Also bought a drop leaf table that stores 4 chairs inside it, a big rocker for a carousel type horse, and a box lot with medical stuff and 22 ammo inside. the last pic is one item from the box lot and it's full, dated Oct 1928.



Yippy!! You got what you went after!!


Ken regional meetups have been done. They have done it in CA and I believe TX.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've never been east of the continental divide. All the states from Montana to Texas and Alaska, but never further. I was taught life doesn't exist east of the divide, otherwise, my people wouldn't have gone as far west as they could before having to swim!



Okay instead of Wyatt Earp, I am now picturing you looking like crocodile Dundee when he comes to.. Was it NYC or Chicago? I can't remember. 
I have never been to the PNW, Texas or Alaska. But, I have been everywhere else in the US. 
Good Morning Chatters! I am leaving to take my poor basset hound to the vet. Her limping is worse. She fell over today just standing, so I am wondering if she is dizzy too. I am really nervous!


----------



## Jacqui

Here I came in this am hoping to hear some good news on Reagan (sp?).  Hope the Vet finds nothing really wrong with her.


----------



## Thalatte

Good morning people! It is picture time for my reptiles! And I have to measure them as well I swear my sulcata doubled in size.


----------



## mctlong

Thalatte said:


> Good morning people! It is picture time for my reptiles! And I have to measure them as well I swear my sulcata doubled in size.



Yay, picture time! I hope you're planning on posting! 

I know what you mean about them sullies. I was just thinking this morning that mine looks likes he's grown since yesterday. Lol! Theyre such a fun species!


----------



## Kerryann

theelectraco said:


> Today, I had helped a customer who owned a year old red eared slider and it had a soft shell. Turns out she didn't have UVB lighting, which I figured the minute she started talking about the shell. Then she also explained that she doesn't have any heat lights, only LED lights to light up the tank. Poor turtle. Then she asked me if she needed to buy him a new shell. My jaw dropped. I cannot believe how stupid some people are. Then I explained how important it was for her to get her turtle heat and UVB lighting and of course, she buys nothing.



Oh no


----------



## Yvonne G

Len: So glad you were able to get your sewing machine. How many does that make now? Are you talented enough to be able to replace that veneer?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Oh my Jacqui, those flowers are beautiful!! 
Reagan had a high fever 105!! Also a dislocated knee cap. Holy cow! I am famous for taking the dogs in and they find nothing and now I just feel terrible!! She has an antibiotic for this random infection that is causing her fever and she got a big dose of NSAIDs for her poor knee!!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

emysemys said:


> Len: So glad you were able to get your sewing machine. How many does that make now? Are you talented enough to be able to replace that veneer?



Thanks, Yes I can replace it, but I would like to find some old veneer to use instead of new veneer. This makes 7 treadle machines. This one is my first bobbin-less one tough, it only uses one thread and can do up to 22 stitches an inch.


----------



## Thalatte

Yep I will post pics and details probably on Monday as I am going to use my big camera so I have to wait til I get back to my comp to download the photos.


----------



## mctlong

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Oh my Jacqui, those flowers are beautiful!!
> Reagan had a high fever 105!! Also a dislocated knee cap. Holy cow! I am famous for taking the dogs in and they find nothing and now I just feel terrible!! She has an antibiotic for this random infection that is causing her fever and she got a big dose of NSAIDs for her poor knee!!



Poor guy! 
How does a dog dislocate a kneecap? Is that a congenital thing?


----------



## Thalatte

Len said:


> Thanks, Yes I can replace it, but I would like to find some old veneer to use instead of new veneer. This makes 7 treadle machines. This one is my first bobbin-less one tough, it only uses one thread and can do up to 22 stitches an inch.



I have an old singer 201 but I need to get a table for it.


----------



## Kerryann

Thalatte said:


> We should do Disney land!
> 
> We could be like those tourists that all wear matching shirts so everyone knows which group they belong to!
> Our shirts would be tortoises!



I love that idea




CtTortoiseMom said:


> Oh my Jacqui, those flowers are beautiful!!
> Reagan had a high fever 105!! Also a dislocated knee cap. Holy cow! I am famous for taking the dogs in and they find nothing and now I just feel terrible!! She has an antibiotic for this random infection that is causing her fever and she got a big dose of NSAIDs for her poor knee!!



Poor pup. I didn't know dogs have knee caps. Bassetts are prone to the spinal problem my lab had so I am glad it wasn't that when you said limping and falling over I couldn't even type it. Dogs hide the extent of their injury well so don't feel bad.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


>



Jacqui:

What ARE those????? They're beautiful! Is that in your yard?

You all remember what my front walkway looked like before:






This is what it looks like now:






The violas have taken off and are growing nicely, however, the rain knocked all the petals off the blossoms on the flowering pear tree.

My front porch:






And violas volunteering from last year's planting:






In case you don't get it, I really, REALLY love violas.


----------



## Zamric

Yvonne, do you have a recipe for growing moss in and enclosure that contains buttermilk?


----------



## Thalatte

mctlong said:


> Poor guy!
> How does a dog dislocate a kneecap? Is that a congenital thing?



My labradoodle Emmaline has a genetic disorder common in poodles and chihuahuas where the groove that the kneecap is supposed to sit in isn't deep enough so every now and then the kneecaps will slip out of place and her legs will lock up. She then howls in pain until they go back in place. To compensate for this she had surgery which didn't work so now she has physical therapy, pain meds, glucosamine chondroitin supplements, and is on a weight loss regimen.
She is barely 2 years old.


----------



## Yvonne G

Zamric said:


> Yvonne, do you have a recipe for growing moss in and enclosure that contains buttermilk?



I must confess I'd never heard of this before, but this is what I found:


Moss Making Recipe:

2 cups buttermilk or plain yogurt
1 - 1 1/2 cups of chopped-up moss (Fresh or Dried)
Mix until creamy and spreadable. If the mixture is too thick, add a small amount of water. If itâ€™s too thin, add more moss.

Paint the mixture onto the new surface. You can allow the mixture to sit for a day or two, to start the process. You may get mold first, but by about week 6 you should see signs of moss. 


I'm going to give it a try.


----------



## Zamric

Thalatte said:


> mctlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor guy!
> How does a dog dislocate a kneecap? Is that a congenital thing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My labradoodle Emmaline has a genetic disorder common in poodles and chihuahuas where the groove that the kneecap is supposed to sit in isn't deep enough so every now and then the kneecaps will slip out of place and her legs will lock up. She then howls in pain until they go back in place. To compensate for this she had surgery which didn't work so now she has physical therapy, pain meds, glucosamine chondroitin supplements, and is on a weight loss regimen.
> She is barely 2 years old.
Click to expand...


My Surge had this problem, he was a Rat Terrier and a small dog like the toy poodles and Chihuahuas (@6-9lbs). 

one day his knee siezed up and they had to replace it (it poped right back in but once it happened, it happened more often till the surgery). His surgery worked well for a few years, but his last couple of years, he was on a low dosage asprin regiment for the pain. After 17 years, I'm sure everything on the little guy was acheing, all the time! (Like me and aging....)


----------



## Thalatte

emysemys said:


> I must confess I'd never heard of this before, but this is what I found:
> 
> Moss Making Recipe:
> 
> 2 cups buttermilk or plain yogurt
> 1 - 1 1/2 cups of chopped-up moss (Fresh or Dried)
> Mix until creamy and spreadable. If the mixture is too thick, add a small amount of water. If itâ€™s too thin, add more moss.
> 
> Paint the mixture onto the new surface. You can allow the mixture to sit for a day or two, to start the process. You may get mold first, but by about week 6 you should see signs of moss.
> 
> I'm going to give it a try.



This seems wierd...I would just buy live moss and plant it different places...but then I kill fake plants.




Zamric said:


> My Surge had this problem, he was a Rat Terrier and a small dog like the toy poodles and Chihuahuas (@6-9lbs).
> 
> one day his knee siezed up and they had to replace it (it poped right back in but once it happened, it happened more often till the surgery). His surgery worked well for a few years, but his last couple of years, he was on a low dosage asprin regiment for the pain. After 17 years, I'm sure everything on the little guy was acheing, all the time! (Like me and aging....)



Yeah surgery didn't work and my dog is at 50lbs though the doctor wants her down at 25-30lbs says that will help out the most.


----------



## Zamric

emysemys said:


> Zamric said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yvonne, do you have a recipe for growing moss in and enclosure that contains buttermilk?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must confess I'd never heard of this before, but this is what I found:
> 
> 
> Moss Making Recipe:
> 
> 2 cups buttermilk or plain yogurt
> 1 - 1 1/2 cups of chopped-up moss (Fresh or Dried)
> Mix until creamy and spreadable. If the mixture is too thick, add a small amount of water. If itâ€™s too thin, add more moss.
> 
> Paint the mixture onto the new surface. You can allow the mixture to sit for a day or two, to start the process. You may get mold first, but by about week 6 you should see signs of moss.
> 
> 
> I'm going to give it a try.
Click to expand...


Me too! I want to get rid of the dry, dead moss in my enclosure and was thinking of this as an alternative... you think is will work in a Leopard enclosure set for High Heat/High Humidity with lots of fake UVs?


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm making meat loaf today and the house smells SO good! 

It's raining and ugly outside, so after I feed all the tortoises and pick up their poop I'm going to try my hand at house cleaning. Uck! I hate house cleaning. (This is another perk to living alone, I only have to please myself in the clean house department) I've got a nice fire going in the wood stove, the dog is sleeping peacefully at my feet, the house smells wonderful, and all is right by the world. Guess I better leave this good smelling, warm place and get my butt outside.


----------



## Thalatte

emysemys said:


> I'm making meat loaf today and the house smells SO good!
> 
> It's raining and ugly outside, so after I feed all the tortoises and pick up their poop I'm going to try my hand at house cleaning. Uck! I hate house cleaning. (This is another perk to living alone, I only have to please myself in the clean house department) I've got a nice fire going in the wood stove, the dog is sleeping peacefully at my feet, the house smells wonderful, and all is right by the world. Guess I better leave this good smelling, warm place and get my butt outside.



That sounds like heaven! Well except the going outside part!


----------



## Yvonne G

Zamric said:


> Me too! I want to get rid of the dry, dead moss in my enclosure and was thinking of this as an alternative... you think is will work in a Leopard enclosure set for High Heat/High Humidity with lots of fake UVs?



You'll probably have to keep it pretty wet. I'd like to try painting the mixture on a rock/boulder. I would assume it should be on the "other" side from the fake UV light.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

I could be wrong but I believe Kristina (wonder how shes doing) posted a moss using buttermilk recipe a while back.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

In the Bonsai Club, we laugh about people wanting to grow moss up here. I can find shovel full after shovel full. It's more, â€œHow do I keep moss from growing?" in these parts.


----------



## ijmccollum

Holy heck, you chatters are already up to page 42!

We have clear blue skies here and the snow is melting. Unfortunately the melt has seeped down thru the garage roof and down part of a wall. Sux, means serious maintence. Still too much snow on the ground to do any gardening. 

Charlie is suffering thru an abscessed tooth which will need to undergo a root canal and cap. He is pretty bummed about it all. Which brings me to Jacqui, how is all going with you and yours? Hope all is well. I'll go back and read previous pages to try to get caught up. 

Went to bed at 9 and slept till 9 this morning. Charlie has already left for work, I'll just creak around the house till it is time to go have sushi with the kids. That means I will end doing house chores. Yuk!


----------



## Jacqui

I maybe wrong, but I don't think that is the kind of moss your wanting. The buttermilk recipe is to get moss to grow on things like rocks, walls, and stumps. Most of the time in a tortoise enclosure folks want the kind with roots into the ground such as Irish or Scottish Moss.

Yvonne that flower is the Torenia or Wishbone flower. I love them and they come in other pastel colors like pink. They do best in the cool spring, pretty much like a pansy or viola. That was in a small hanging basket last year.


Erin so she had an infection and then either Dagney or she herself stepped wrong and hurt the leg too. Guess she wanted to spare you an extra office visit cost and did two for the price of one.




Len said:


> I could be wrong but I believe Kristina (wonder how shes doing) posted a moss using buttermilk recipe a while back.



Yes, she did have one.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We've got beautiful skies and wonderful temps today. 




51 in the shade so far.


----------



## Jacqui

So nice to see green grass and blue skies! We are cloudy with scattered rain here. Lucky us, tonight the rain will turn to snow. I have found a few of the spring bulbs are starting to poke up, but that's all here.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> I maybe wrong, but I don't think that is the kind of moss your wanting. The buttermilk recipe is to get moss to grow on things like rocks, walls, and stumps. Most of the time in a tortoise enclosure folks want the kind with roots into the ground such as Irish or Scottish Moss.
> 
> Yvonne that flower is the Torenia or Wishbone flower. I love them and they come in other pastel colors like pink. They do best in the cool spring, pretty much like a pansy or viola. That was in a small hanging basket last year.
> 
> 
> Erin so she had an infection and then either Dagney or she herself stepped wrong and hurt the leg too. Guess she wanted to spare you an extra office visit cost and did two for the price of one.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, she did have one.






W don't have flowers here yet but two herds of honkers flew over the house this morning. .. I know they are a flock but herd is cuter. 
It's 50 and sunny today.
I bought jeans that fit too.. Yay


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

mctlong said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my Jacqui, those flowers are beautiful!!
> Reagan had a high fever 105!! Also a dislocated knee cap. Holy cow! I am famous for taking the dogs in and they find nothing and now I just feel terrible!! She has an antibiotic for this random infection that is causing her fever and she got a big dose of NSAIDs for her poor knee!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor guy!
> How does a dog dislocate a kneecap? Is that a congenital thing?
Click to expand...

They said it often happens to bow legged dogs when they get a little older and have a little extra weight on them they showed me how to identify if the knee cap slid out of place and put it back. I can tell she already feels a million times better! 
Here I was blaming Dagny and they were too when we walked in they were all petting and talking to her asking if her sister stepped on her. Bassets are cute but a limping basset will break your heart!!




Jacqui said:


> I maybe wrong, but I don't think that is the kind of moss your wanting. The buttermilk recipe is to get moss to grow on things like rocks, walls, and stumps. Most of the time in a tortoise enclosure folks want the kind with roots into the ground such as Irish or Scottish Moss.
> 
> Yvonne that flower is the Torenia or Wishbone flower. I love them and they come in other pastel colors like pink. They do best in the cool spring, pretty much like a pansy or viola. That was in a small hanging basket last year.
> 
> 
> Erin so she had an infection and then either Dagney or she herself stepped wrong and hurt the leg too. Guess she wanted to spare you an extra office visit cost and did two for the price of one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know which came first but I told them she has been extra irratible lately and they said it was probably more from whatever infections he has than her leg. Poor baby!!!
> 
> 
> My last post posted without the text, so strange.
> 
> Ken- your pic is beautiful but to me your grass is the most beautiful!! It is so bright and healthy looking, I want to lay in it. Guess what?!! It's 50 degrees here!! I am outside right now and I can't believe it!! I went on a Daisy troop nature hike with my 6yo this afternoon and I dressed us for a normal cold day and we were down to t-shirts on the way back! I love it!!


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> They said it often happens to bow legged dogs when they get a little older and have a little extra weight on them they showed me how to identify if the knee cap slid out of place and put it back. I can tell she already feels a million times better!
> Here I was blaming Dagny and they were too when we walked in they were all petting and talking to her asking if her sister stepped on her. Bassets are cute but a limping basset will break your heart!!





We are about to go get our pups and do a nature walk.  I'm so excited.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

harris said:


> Len, Great find! Love to see a shot of the drop leaf table all extended out. And Kerry, Cowboy, and Sibi, don't touch the 3rd photo. Next thing you know you won't stop scratching n itching.



Here it is, didn't get it to use here bought it for my youngest son.


----------



## Kerryann

Len said:


> Here it is, didn't get it to use here bought it for my youngest son.



That is cool


----------



## Thalatte

So I am starting to draw up plans for doing custom cages for my entire reptile room. There is barely any room as is so I really want to condense everything and maybe declutter the house while I am at it as I can't find room for my old organ or the treadmill or my sewing tables...
You never realize how much stuff you have until you try to add more reptile cages...


----------



## harris

I love it Len!


----------



## Yvonne G

Yes! Never seen anything like that.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

As much stuff that I have seen over the years I didn't know what it was until Betty told me, It's Saturday and that means Game Time, a few of us old people get together and play different games, and have dinner. Tonight I think it will be Sequence,


----------



## sibi

Well, last night was fun! We had a kind of wine tasting get-together. Tonight, my hubby's company paid for our tickets to see a ballet at the local gallery. It's cocktails at six before the performance of A Midsummer Night's Dream. We go every year to a different play. I'm so excited to see this.


----------



## Kerryann

Len said:


> As much stuff that I have seen over the years I didn't know what it was until Betty told me, It's Saturday and that means Game Time, a few of us old people get together and play different games, and have dinner. Tonight I think it will be Sequence,



I love sequence. That can be such an evil game. 
We are renting movies tonight and having yoz. I have to work tonight but I can multitask.


----------



## sibi

Are you going to take pics of before, during, after? Would love to see what you do. How many enclosures are you planning to build?


Thalatte said:


> So I am starting to draw up plans for doing custom cages for my entire reptile room. There is barely any room as is so I really want to condense everything and maybe declutter the house while I am at it as I can't find room for my old organ or the treadmill or my sewing tables...
> You never realize how much stuff you have until you try to add more reptile cages...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I just walked Dagny all over the place. It got up to 54 deg. and was so sunny, neither one of us wanted to come home. I really needed this weather. Everything is so much more bearable when it's not freezing! 

My. 2yo and I are home alone together. Rob took the two girls and their friends to see Oz.


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> I just walked Dagny all over the place. It got up to 54 deg. and was so sunny, neither one of us wanted to come home. I really needed this weather. Everything is so much more bearable when it's not freezing!
> 
> My. 2yo and I are home alone together. Rob took the two girls and their friends to see Oz.



The temps dropped like a brick here when the clouds rolled in. I loved today though.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just walked Dagny all over the place. It got up to 54 deg. and was so sunny, neither one of us wanted to come home. I really needed this weather. Everything is so much more bearable when it's not freezing!
> 
> My. 2yo and I are home alone together. Rob took the two girls and their friends to see Oz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The temps dropped like a brick here when the clouds rolled in. I loved today though.
Click to expand...


Its not raining here but today I also noticed that the sun is staying out a lot longer! It is just going down now at 6:10 yay!!


----------



## sibi

Aren't you with the kids all day long 24/7? Why didn't you go to see the movie and Rob stay home with the baby?


CtTortoiseMom said:


> I just walked Dagny all over the place. It got up to 54 deg. and was so sunny, neither one of us wanted to come home. I really needed this weather. Everything is so much more bearable when it's not freezing!
> 
> My. 2yo and I are home alone together. Rob took the two girls and their friends to see Oz.






CtTortoiseMom said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just walked Dagny all over the place. It got up to 54 deg. and was so sunny, neither one of us wanted to come home. I really needed this weather. Everything is so much more bearable when it's not freezing!
> 
> My. 2yo and I are home alone together. Rob took the two girls and their friends to see Oz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The temps dropped like a brick here when the clouds rolled in. I loved today though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its not raining here but today I also noticed that the sun is staying out a lot longer! It is just going down now at 6:10 yay!!
Click to expand...


After today, it will be longer days with daylight savings time moving ahead.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

sibi said:


> Aren't you with the kids all day long 24/7? Why didn't you go to see the movie and Rob stay home with the baby?


He's actually doing me a favor, I take my teen and her friends places on the weekend and then I sit in the car and wait for them or walk around some place close. So tonight I was going to talk to you all while my eldest and her friends were in Oz but my son woke up with bright red cheeks and a 102 fever so I am staying home with him and since Rob felt awkward about hanging with a bunch of teen aged girls he asked our 6 yo if she wanted to go on a date with him to the movie too.


Sibi, are you coming to us here at TFO live from A Midsummer Nights Dream?


----------



## rachael

nursing a hang over and catching up on my DVR. its a beautiful, sunny, los angeles day.. too bad I cant drag my butt off the couch to know that from more than the window


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

rachael said:


> nursing a hang over and catching up on my DVR. its a beautiful, sunny, los angeles day.. too bad I cant drag my butt off the couch to know that from more than the window



What show are you catching up on?


----------



## sibi

Aw...that's so sweet. Man, Erin, you are up to your ears with sick kids, aren't you. Well, I hope the little one gets better soon. It's always tough when the baby gets sick.


CtTortoiseMom said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't you with the kids all day long 24/7? Why didn't you go to see the movie and Rob stay home with the baby?
> 
> 
> 
> He's actually doing me a favor, I take my teen and her friends places on the weekend and then I sit in the car and wait for them or walk around some place close. So tonight I was going to talk to you all while my eldest and her friends were in Oz but my son woke up with bright red cheeks and a 102 fever so I am staying home with him and since Rob felt awkward about hanging with a bunch of teen aged girls he asked our 6 yo if she wanted to go on a date with him to the movie too.
> 
> 
> Sibi, are you coming to us here at TFO from Midsummer Nights Dream?
Click to expand...





I'm on my way now as we text.


CtTortoiseMom said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't you with the kids all day long 24/7? Why didn't you go to see the movie and Rob stay home with the baby?
> 
> 
> 
> He's actually doing me a favor, I take my teen and her friends places on the weekend and then I sit in the car and wait for them or walk around some place close. So tonight I was going to talk to you all while my eldest and her friends were in Oz but my son woke up with bright red cheeks and a 102 fever so I am staying home with him and since Rob felt awkward about hanging with a bunch of teen aged girls he asked our 6 yo if she wanted to go on a date with him to the movie too.
> 
> 
> Sibi, are you coming to us here at TFO live from A Midsummer Nights Dream?
Click to expand...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Have fun!! I love getting dressed up and going to play's!


----------



## rachael

CtTortoiseMom said:


> rachael said:
> 
> 
> 
> nursing a hang over and catching up on my DVR. its a beautiful, sunny, los angeles day.. too bad I cant drag my butt off the couch to know that from more than the window
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What show are you catching up on?
Click to expand...


Nathan for you and shameless. Man what a trip


----------



## Kerryann

We rented movies and are using the theatre room. We have resident evil number... whatever the most recent is and paranormal activity 4. I have to have my schnauzer at his hair appt at 8 tomorrow... wth was I thinking when I made the appt???


----------



## Yvonne G

I stayed in the house and read all day long. This means that I'm going to have to suffer the play time heebie jeebies from Misty this evening. When she sleeps all day she gets very wound up in the evenings. I read the last two books in the J.D. Robb in death series. I guess that's what Saturdays are for, right? Peaceful relaxation? If its not raining tomorrow I'll get busy and do something. Yeah...right.


----------



## rachael

Saturdays, sundays, mondays, tues... yeah thats pretty much what all days are for.


----------



## Kerryann

emysemys said:


> I stayed in the house and read all day long. This means that I'm going to have to suffer the play time heebie jeebies from Misty this evening. When she sleeps all day she gets very wound up in the evenings. I read the last two books in the J.D. Robb in death series. I guess that's what Saturdays are for, right? Peaceful relaxation? If its not raining tomorrow I'll get busy and do something. Yeah...right.



I laid in bed until 9 this morning.. then my lab went into full on pester mode because she wanted breakfast but I relaxed today. I only worked twice. I did clean our bedroom though.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

emysemys said:


> I stayed in the house and read all day long. This means that I'm going to have to suffer the play time heebie jeebies from Misty this evening. When she sleeps all day she gets very wound up in the evenings. I read the last two books in the J.D. Robb in death series. I guess that's what Saturdays are for, right? Peaceful relaxation? If its not raining tomorrow I'll get busy and do something. Yeah...right.


I really like that series, I am really behind in it though. Your day sounds like the perfect Saturday!


----------



## sibi

Guy, just Think of how devoted I'm to chat. I'm texting from the auditorium of the university's art performance center. it's still a few minutes before curtains go up. So, I guess this will be it until tomorrow. Oh, btw, I fell on the sidewalk earlier today. I scrapped my knee so bad that my muscles beneath my knee are lumpy. Yes lumpy! And I was bleeding so bad that a huge Band-Aid couldn't hold. With the blood thinners I'm on, I better never get into a real accident, or I just may bleed to death.


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Guy, just Think of how devoted I'm to chat. I'm texting from the auditorium of the university's art performance center. it's still a few minutes before curtains go up. So, I guess this will be it until tomorrow.



Did you get any pics of you all gussied up to share with us all


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

sibi said:


> Guy, just Think of how devoted I'm to chat. I'm texting from the auditorium of the university's art performance center. it's still a few minutes before curtains go up. So, I guess this will be it until tomorrow. Oh, btw, I fell on the sidewalk earlier today. I scrapped my knee so bad that my muscles beneath my knee are lumpy. Yes lumpy! And I was bleeding so bad that a huge Band-Aid couldn't hold. With the blood thinners I'm on, I better never get into a real accident, or I just may bleed to death.



Jeez!! That sounds terrible!! I'm sorry that happened to you!


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Guy, just Think of how devoted I'm to chat. I'm texting from the auditorium of the university's art performance center. it's still a few minutes before curtains go up. So, I guess this will be it until tomorrow. Oh, btw, I fell on the sidewalk earlier today. I scrapped my knee so bad that my muscles beneath my knee are lumpy. Yes lumpy! And I was bleeding so bad that a huge Band-Aid couldn't hold. With the blood thinners I'm on, I better never get into a real accident, or I just may bleed to death.



You added the bleeding part later  awww


----------



## sibi

Yes I did. Only, I may look a bit smashed. I had three glasses of red wine and only a couple of crackers with black eggs and stuffed on it. So, I'm. A little tipsy. But, it will all come back to me since Shakespeare was my major in college.Ha!


Kerryann said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guy, just Think of how devoted I'm to chat. I'm texting from the auditorium of the university's art performance center. it's still a few minutes before curtains go up. So, I guess this will be it until tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get any pics of you all gussied up to share with us all
Click to expand...


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Yes I did. Only, I may look a bit smashed. I had three glasses of red wine and only a couple of crackers with black eggs and stuffed on it. So, I'm. A little tipsy. But, it will all come back to me since Shakespeare was my major in college.Ha!
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guy, just Think of how devoted I'm to chat. I'm texting from the auditorium of the university's art performance center. it's still a few minutes before curtains go up. So, I guess this will be it until tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get any pics of you all gussied up to share with us all
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I always look cuter to myself anyway when I am drunk.. then when I see pics it's like eek...
I do know about the blood thinner bleeding.. omg.. I was on cumadin for almost a year after my heart problem.. I almost died twice of these blood problems from the high dosage and had to get blood transplants.. yuk.. So.. take it easy there chica.. no losing blood.


----------



## Thalatte

sibi said:


> Are you going to take pics of before, during, after? Would love to see what you do. How many enclosures are you planning to build?



Yes I will take lots of photos. There will be seven enclosures along one wall and then since I have 2 of the nice front opening exoterras I am going to build a shelving unit on another wall to hold those. This way everything will match, everything will get a larger enclosure, and it should save on electricity.
Everything is going to be made of glass and aluminum as well to make it all look industrial.


----------



## Jacqui

Looks like you all had great days (minus a little bleeding and sick children and dog). I had a lovely meal at Outback. Yes, I had my ex buy his, mine and my son's supper to celebrate my ex's birthday.  Hey, I did buy him a birthday card.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

On a completely random note, breyers blast Samoa cookie ice cream is amaaazingly delicious. For anyone who likes samoas and ice cream it's a must try  

We're making pulled pork (some to freeze for later), brisket, and hush puppies.. And cornbread with honey butter and sweet tea. Pulled pork, tea, cornbread and hush puppies are dinner tomorrow. I do love me some southern BBQ  we make the sauces and everything ourselves and smoke it slow in the back yard. 

Hmm, maybe I shouldn't post when slightly hungry as it brings out my "dark" side


----------



## Kerryann

RosieRedfoot said:


> On a completely random note, breyers blast Samoa cookie ice cream is amaaazingly delicious. For anyone who likes samoas and ice cream it's a must try
> 
> We're making pulled pork (some to freeze for later), brisket, and hush puppies.. And cornbread with honey butter and sweet tea. Pulled pork, tea, cornbread and hush puppies are dinner tomorrow. I do love me some southern BBQ  we make the sauces and everything ourselves and smoke it slow in the back yard.
> 
> Hmm, maybe I shouldn't post when slightly hungry as it brings out my "dark" side



I love samoas so the ice cream would be yummy


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> Looks like you all had great days (minus a little bleeding and sick children and dog). I had a lovely meal at Outback. Yes, I had my ex buy his, mine and my son's supper to celebrate my ex's birthday.  Hey, I did buy him a birthday card.



Rob & him share the same B'day, if it was today.


----------



## Thalatte

My day was not nearly as relaxing as everyone else's.

After Driving all night yesterday I got home to be attacked by dogs. Was up most of the night washing, brushing, and trimming nails on all 5 dogs. Well only 2 of them needed nail trims.
Them woke up at 6 and started cleaning and remodeling all the cages as most of them had improper temps so had to redo basking spots, change lights, and redo lids. Then all reptiles were bathed, measured, and weighed. Now I am sitting down to sloppy joes, ice cream and the new episodes of shameless.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Everybody stay away from my house, we have a vomiting 2 year old


----------



## Thalatte

Oh and I ripped up the carpet in both bedrooms.


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Everybody stay away from my house, we have a vomiting 2 year old



Awww poor little buddy. I hope he gets feeling better.  

I am so freaked out by this movie.. I wanna bite my nails.


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Everybody stay away from my house, we have a vomiting 2 year old


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody stay away from my house, we have a vomiting 2 year old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awww poor little buddy. I hope he gets feeling better.
> 
> I am so freaked out by this movie.. I wanna bite my nails.
Click to expand...


Thanks, I can't watch scary movies or I have nightmares!


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody stay away from my house, we have a vomiting 2 year old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awww poor little buddy. I hope he gets feeling better.
> 
> I am so freaked out by this movie.. I wanna bite my nails.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks, I can't watch scary movies or I have nightmares!
Click to expand...


eeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkk  Theres scary stuff happening. Mike wont let me sit on him. He says I stab him with my bones.


----------



## sibi

Well, I just got back from the play. Will be posting pics tomorrow. Good night to all.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

sibi said:


> Well, I just got back from the play. Will be posting pics tomorrow. Good night to all.



Yay, I love pics. G'night


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Well, I just got back from the play. Will be posting pics tomorrow. Good night to all.



I was hoping to go to bed but I have sites down . I will have to be up until the issue is resolved.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm still awakeâ€¦and here as it were. Spent the day helping my in-laws. It was good. My father in law has some corrugated panels he's giving me as well as a new post hole digger. They've been at their place for 40 yrs. and they're moving/downsizing. Big household/shop sale next weekend and when I said, â€œHey, you gonna sale that?" He would say, â€œYa, why ya want it?" I'd say heck yeah!" And he would give it to me. They like my tortoises and they know its all going for them.


----------



## Thalatte

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Everybody stay away from my house, we have a vomiting 2 year old



Aww! That sucks. It seems to be going around.




Kerryann said:


> eeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkk  Theres scary stuff happening. Mike wont let me sit on him. He says I stab him with my bones.



Try doing it with your shirt off.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I show up and everyone leaves, fine! 

Mrs. C. I hope the little one only needs pop cycles in the morning because everything has passed and I hope you get some sleep tonight. Hope the â€œbig kids" had fun with Rob at the movies and visa verse. 
Kerryann, it appears computers are back up and you can get some sleep now. 
Yvonne, Ava has been out so much the last two days, she's a real good girl in the evenings. 
Jacqui, not even if she paid for dinner!


Sibi, you should have had more water before bedâ€¦


----------



## Kerryann

Good morning. 
My server issues got resolved around 1 
I dropped my dog off for his hair cut already. I'm gonna nap a bit now.


----------



## Jacqui

*​Good Morning!!!*

Did you remember to set your clocks ahead (those of you who live in states where this applies?)


----------



## Yvonne G

Thank goodness all the clocks that I look at in my house change on their own. I use the clock on the cable TV box in my bedroom, and the clock on my telephone for everything else. So this a.m. when I woke up at 5:15a it was really 4:15a, but I went ahead and got up anyway! Ho Hum!


----------



## jaizei

Thalatte said:


> Oh and I ripped up the carpet in both bedrooms.



What type of flooring is replacing the carpet?


----------



## Jacqui

The only clock I have that is actually close to being kept on time is the alarm, which has to be changed. However I seldom use it, so no big deal. When my youngest son comes to visit, if he stays any time at all, the clocks being off will bother him and at some point he will put the stove and microwave clocks back onto correct time.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

I don't mind the time change in the spring, going forward is much easier than than going backwards in the fall with the old clocks.


----------



## Jacqui

Len said:


> I don't mind the time change in the spring, going forward is much easier than than going backwards in the fall with the old clocks.



 That would be true, never thought about it like that.


----------



## Thalatte

Good morning people.

I am going to do a wood floor.


----------



## Kerryann

I am so excited. It's supposed to be 60 degrees today. After breakfast and shopping I'm going for a run. 
I am ahead of the game this week. House is cleaned and laundry is done.. But I do have to clean the tortoise enclosures today.


----------



## Jacqui

No 60 here today.  That was yesterday's temps and maybe once more by Wed. Today it's only in the 20's. There is a very light, fine snow falling. It's kinda neat because it has done a light dusting on the ground, trees, and such, but the cement on the roads is still holding enough heat to keep it melted off.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Currently it's 40 here. I'm expecting at the least 60. Rain comes back tonight and goes until at least Friday. Today I finish enlarging sulcata outdoor enclosure, then next week it's finalizing the indoor habitats remodel.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> No 60 here today.  That was yesterday's temps and maybe once more by Wed. Today it's only in the 20's. There is a very light, fine snow falling. It's kinda neat because it has done a light dusting on the ground, trees, and such, but the cement on the roads is still holding enough heat to keep it melted off.



Earlier last week they were reporting we would get snow tomorrow but now it says 52 and rain, but this is Michigan so angina possible.


----------



## Jacqui

I am still at the stage of doing the never ending clean up of old weeds and trimming bushes/trees. If I could bottle up all the time I spend debating with myself just which type of fencing I want to use, the fences would be put up. I keep rearranging and rethinking things too much.


----------



## Deltadawn465

Kerryann said:


> Earlier last week they were reporting we would get snow tomorrow but now it says 52 and rain, but this is Michigan so angina possible.



Somebody has to say it. 'Angina'? Funny!




Kerryann said:


> Earlier last week they were reporting we would get snow tomorrow but now it says 52 and rain, but this is Michigan so angina possible.


----------



## Thalatte

Kerryann said:


> I am so excited. It's supposed to be 60 degrees today. After breakfast and shopping I'm going for a run.
> I am ahead of the game this week. House is cleaned and laundry is done.. But I do have to clean the tortoise enclosures today.



77F here today!


Well right now its 57.

So finally finished cleaning every tank but bane's and the only turtle I still need to weight measure and photograph is manny. So after that its back to Phoenix!


----------



## Jacqui

Deltadawn465 said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier last week they were reporting we would get snow tomorrow but now it says 52 and rain, but this is Michigan so angina possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody has to say it. 'Angina'? Funny!
Click to expand...


 Yep, but I figured it was an autocorrect kicking in.




Thalatte said:


> So after that its back to Phoenix!



Already? You just left.


----------



## Thalatte

Yes. I have to be back tonight so I can work early tomorrow. And I have to drop one of my dogs off at my sisters. It's going to be a long day.
Oh and I have to transport a large snake to chandler as well.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Hi all, 40's here today but really sunny so it doesn't bother me. I am laying on the couch taking a break, we have been taking loads to the storage unit and cleaning the basement , I am exhausted and Rand aka two year old with stomach bug just wants to be held, he is finally down for a nap, so I can breath.


----------



## Thalatte

Yeah poor baby. Hopefully it's just a 24hr thing and he gets over it fast.


----------



## Jacqui

How is Reagan's leg doing? Glad the little human is doing better.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> How is Reagan's leg doing? Glad the little human is doing better.



Poor Reagan is still limping! I called the vet and they said to keep giving her the NSAIDs they prescribed and if she is not better in the next couple of days to bring her back in. She seems happier and less crabby though. Thanks for asking


----------



## Jacqui

Any news on the new house's roof? Will the sellers fix it or ???


----------



## Kerryann

Deltadawn465 said:


> Somebody has to say it. 'Angina'? Funny!





Ha funny it was supposed to be anything. Should I be scared to google angina?




CtTortoiseMom said:


> Poor Reagan is still limping! I called the vet and they said to keep giving her the NSAIDs they prescribed and if she is not better in the next couple of days to bring her back in. She seems happier and less crabby though. Thanks for asking



Aww poor puppy and a sick baby...  being a Mom is hard work that never has an ending but both will thank you in their own way for your care and comfort.
One of the girls who works for me's doggie died yesterday. She's had a rough couple days. She hit a deer on weds morning and killed it. She felt awful and her car was wrecked and now this. 
I am stressing about Betty's shell ugh.. Babies of any sort are stress. 
Just as I was typing that all out my schnauzer is on my lap. He let out a squeaky fart and them looked back in the direction of his butt and growled.. Dogs are too much ,


----------



## Jacqui

I know I can't imagine a life without animals being around me.


----------



## Deltadawn465

Kerryann said:


> Ha funny it was supposed to be anything. Should I be scared to google angina?
> 
> 
> 
> Aww poor puppy and a sick baby...  being a Mom is hard work that never has an ending but both will thank you in their own way for your care and comfort.
> One of the girls who works for me's doggie died yesterday. She's had a rough couple days. She hit a deer on weds morning and killed it. She felt awful and her car was wrecked and now this.
> I am stressing about Betty's shell ugh.. Babies of any sort are stress.
> Just as I was typing that all out my schnauzer is on my lap. He let out a squeaky fart and them looked back in the direction of his butt and growled.. Dogs are too much ,





Just means chest pain  it could apply, autocorrect can be pretty amusing sometimes


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> Any news on the new house's roof? Will the sellers fix it or ???



We are having a Roofer out to give us an estimate on the roof tomorrow, the sellers are having an estimate done as well, so that could be good news but I won't know anything until after tomorrow. It's so stressful!!


----------



## Thalatte

Alright back to Phoenix I go! I really don't want to drive so far...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

CtTortoiseMom said:


> We are having a Roofer out to give us an estimate on the roof tomorrow, the sellers are having an estimate done as well, so that could be good news but I won't know anything until after tomorrow. It's so stressful!!



I bid on a bank owned place once that showed signs if roof rot with joists needing to be replaced. The roofer told me he would know until he got into it what it would run. I told the bank in my offer, â€œseller to repair roof", but they didn't go for it. They knew it could go bad fast for them. Hopefully, your offer will be honored and excepted.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are having a Roofer out to give us an estimate on the roof tomorrow, the sellers are having an estimate done as well, so that could be good news but I won't know anything until after tomorrow. It's so stressful!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bid on a bank owned place once that showed signs if roof rot with joists needing to be replaced. The roofer told me he would know until he got into it what it would run. I told the bank in my offer, â€œseller to repair roof", but they didn't go for it. They knew it could go bad fast for them. Hopefully, your offer will be honored and excepted.
Click to expand...

We are hoping since it is a buyers market and there will be no way they will be able to sell their house without replacing the roof that they will do it. Plus, now that there is an inspection they will have to disclose the inspectors findings.,it will be interesting to see how it all turns out .


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are having a Roofer out to give us an estimate on the roof tomorrow, the sellers are having an estimate done as well, so that could be good news but I won't know anything until after tomorrow. It's so stressful!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bid on a bank owned place once that showed signs if roof rot with joists needing to be replaced. The roofer told me he would know until he got into it what it would run. I told the bank in my offer, â€œseller to repair roof", but they didn't go for it. They knew it could go bad fast for them. Hopefully, your offer will be honored and excepted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are hoping since it is a buyers market and there will be no way they will be able to sell their house without replacing the roof that they will do it. Plus, now that there is an inspection they will have to disclose the inspectors findings.,it will be interesting to see how it all turns out .
Click to expand...


I hope it works out for you. When we bought our house we managed to get a significant amount off because of a mold problem. We fixed it ourselves but it was interesting to see how quickly they met our demands after the inspection.


----------



## Jacqui

Snow is pretty and all, but I kinda miss being outside yesterday with the critters enjoying some warmth and sunshine.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are having a Roofer out to give us an estimate on the roof tomorrow, the sellers are having an estimate done as well, so that could be good news but I won't know anything until after tomorrow. It's so stressful!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bid on a bank owned place once that showed signs if roof rot with joists needing to be replaced. The roofer told me he would know until he got into it what it would run. I told the bank in my offer, â€œseller to repair roof", but they didn't go for it. They knew it could go bad fast for them. Hopefully, your offer will be honored and excepted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are hoping since it is a buyers market and there will be no way they will be able to sell their house without replacing the roof that they will do it. Plus, now that there is an inspection they will have to disclose the inspectors findings.,it will be interesting to see how it all turns out .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope it works out for you. When we bought our house we managed to get a significant amount off because of a mold problem. We fixed it ourselves but it was interesting to see how quickly they met our demands after the inspection.
Click to expand...

Thank's, I hope they repair it for fear of us walking which is what we are going to say.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Snow is pretty and all, but I kinda miss being outside yesterday with the critters enjoying some warmth and sunshine.



That's the nice thing here. Snow is pretty for about two days then its gone. But, I can drive 30 mins. if I want to see it. Today, Lite Ricky got a new condo.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Snow is pretty and all, but I kinda miss being outside yesterday with the critters enjoying some warmth and sunshine.



Awww  It's supposed to get cold here tomorrow again too. Back to the high 40s low 50s. How long are you supposed to get snow?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> Snow is pretty and all, but I kinda miss being outside yesterday with the critters enjoying some warmth and sunshine.



Oh no, is it snowing?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

View attachment 39366


Here's the new digs.


Little Ricky


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 39366
> 
> 
> Here's the new digs.
> 
> 
> Little Ricky





So cute. What is that?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann said:


> So cute. What is that?



What is what?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 39366
> 
> 
> Here's the new digs.
> 
> 
> Little Ricky





Very nice Ken!




Kerryann said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Snow is pretty and all, but I kinda miss being outside yesterday with the critters enjoying some warmth and sunshine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awww  It's supposed to get cold here tomorrow again too. Back to the high 40s low 50s. How long are you supposed to get snow?
Click to expand...


It just started in the past two days with temps in the 40's and it was 54 yesterday! The 40's & 50's feel warm to me!


----------



## Thalatte

Sulcata tortoise would be my guess.

I am now at my sisters in Mesa. I miss my animals already. When I get to Peoria tonight I will load the pictures and do an update on all my reptiles. I am concerned about my little boxie so he will have his own thread.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann said:


> So cute. What is that?



3/4" low-e, CARB compliant red oak plywood.


Yes. Little Ricky is my 5-1/2ish month Tom bred sulcata.


View attachment 39368


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> So cute. What is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3/4" low-e, CARB compliant red oak plywood.
> 
> 
> Yes. Little Ricky is my 5-1/2ish month Tom bred sulcata.
> 
> 
> View attachment 39368
Click to expand...




He's beautiful! My Leo yearling is Tom bred too


----------



## Kerryann

He is soooo cute


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And this helps explain why, as the keeper of two rescue sulcatas, I still wanted to raise one myself. 
And Mrs.C. ain't top the best?


top=Tom


----------



## Jacqui

*Evening folks! *


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> *Evening folks! *



Good evening, how are you this evening.




Cowboy_Ken said:


> And this helps explain why, as the keeper of two rescue sulcatas, I still wanted to raise one myself.
> And Mrs.C. ain't top the best?
> 
> 
> top=Tom




Yep


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hi Jacqui, how is it?
I just checked and Little Ricky will approximately 6 months on Wednesday. Today â€œhe" weighed in at 268 gms.


Mrs.C. How bout a picture of your Leo?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hi Jacqui, how is it?
> I just checked and Little Ricky will approximately 6 months on Wednesday. Today â€œhe" weighed in at 268 gms.
> 
> 
> Mrs.C. How bout a picture of your Leo?





There are a lot of pics my Leo on here. I don't have him right now because he is being taken care of by a reptile shop owner, but I will def take a bunch of pics when I get him back. He will be 2 next month.


----------



## Kerryann

Wait a minute  where's sibi's pics?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Fine. I'll look/search for them.


----------



## rachael

Hey everyone! Happy Sunday.


----------



## Kerryann

Oh I have a funny story 
Today at the dollar store I got this turtle wind chime. When I was cleaning the kitchen I carried it by bettys cage. She head bobbed at it. I stopped and was like "what????" took it back over by her cage and she head bobbed at it again a few more times. Mike and I were laughing at her so hard. She was ready to fight


----------



## Turtulas-Len

I went to the store today to pick up a few things, I was going to get a fresh head of iceberg lettuce until I saw the price, $2.89 each, and they had no weight to them. I use lettuce for my crickets. The crickets are now getting leaf lettuce.


----------



## Kerryann

Len said:


> I went to the store today to pick up a few things, I was going to get a fresh head of iceberg lettuce until I saw the price, $2.89 each, and they had no weight to them. I use lettuce for my crickets. The crickets are now getting leaf lettuce.



holy crap that is pricey 


Eek they are saying we are getting snow tomorrow


----------



## Thalatte

I want snow!!!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> Len said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went to the store today to pick up a few things, I was going to get a fresh head of iceberg lettuce until I saw the price, $2.89 each, and they had no weight to them. I use lettuce for my crickets. The crickets are now getting leaf lettuce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holy crap that is pricey
> 
> 
> Eek they are saying we are getting snow tomorrow
Click to expand...




That stinks, we are supposed to get rain on Tuesday. 

I hope the painters are gone by then!! I am dreading another day with them tomorrow and they are perfectly nice it just puts everything I need to do on hold.


----------



## sibi

This was the exact situation with me when I bought my house. The inspection showed that the roof had reached its life expectancy. The bank wanted the roof replaced, and the seller knew that this was his expense; otherwise, they would have to disclose the info on the roof to any potential buyers. So, in a way, they bad no choice. The only situation that the sellers have as an option is to sell "as is," which would allow them to find a buyer willing to repair the roof at their expense. In the end, the sellers knew if the deal was off, they'd have to fix the roof, and they figured it was better to negotiate with us for half the repairs. What we did was paid a bit more for a better roof than the rock bottom, cheapest roof they could get. So, if something like that were to be offered, try to upgrade and pay a little bit more than to settle for the cheapest roof they can get. 

quote='CtTortoiseMom' pid='633120' dateline='1362952021']


Cowboy_Ken said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are having a Roofer out to give us an estimate on the roof tomorrow, the sellers are having an estimate done as well, so that could be good news but I won't know anything until after tomorrow. It's so stressful!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bid on a bank owned place once that showed signs if roof rot with joists needing to be replaced. The roofer told me he would know until he got into it what it would run. I told the bank in my offer, â€œseller to repair roof", but they didn't go for it. They knew it could go bad fast for them. Hopefully, your offer will be honored and excepted.
Click to expand...

We are hoping since it is a buyers market and there will be no way they will be able to sell their house without replacing the roof that they will do it. Plus, now that there is an inspection they will have to disclose the inspectors findings.,it will be interesting to see how it all turns out .
[/quote]


Sorry guys, the pics have to be transferred from my phone yet. Until then, let me tell you that I fell again on the same leg. I was cleaning out my torts enclosure when I slipped on a wet spot on the tile. I slipped and ha e a other black/blue on my knee cap, just above the other injury. At least i was bleeding. It's late here, so i don't know if anyone's up, but if no one is up, I'll catch with you all tomorrow.

Btw, Cowboy, Ricky is must adorable.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm awake but distracted.


----------



## sibi

Okay...well, can you text?


Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm awake but distracted.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yes. I'm watching a space program and brain storming enclosures that can be assembled with a screwdriver by someone with no skills so people can have an affordable option available, that also looks nice in the home.


----------



## sibi

I guess I could qualify as someone lacking skills to build an enclosure. How can you brainstorm and watch a space program?


Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yes. I'm watching a space program and brain storming enclosures that can be assembled with a screwdriver by someone with no skills so people can have an affordable option available, that also looks nice in the home.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Different parts of the brain. One part analytical, one part art free form thinking.


----------



## sibi

So, when you get this project completed, are you going to put it on the forum for all to see?


Cowboy_Ken said:


> Different parts of the brain. One part analytical, one part art free form thinking.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm thinking of 2'x2'x4'. Any bigger and I think shipping costs would be prohibitive.


I've got my prototype but I used very expensive plywood for it construction. The pancakes will be the ultimate prototype with a thermopane double glass window for the front. I want to be able to keep costs at around $225.00 or so. The window itself is over $100.00!


----------



## sibi

Oh, I see. You're constructing parts that can be.put together by beginners who don't know how or what to build for.their baby gotta. That a great idea. I wish you did this a year and a half ago when I needed something like that for my sullies. Happy building. I'm going to call it a night. I'm getting sleepy. Good night and I'll speak to you tomorrow.
.


Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm thinking of 2'x2'x4'. Any bigger and I think shipping costs would be prohibitive.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So Little Ricky's 6 month bday is Wednesday. I'm thinking of making him a cactus pad dandelion blossom â€œcake".


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So Little Ricky's 6 month bday is Wednesday. I'm thinking of making him a cactus pad dandelion blossom â€œcake".



Look up DeanS's lasagna. All my torts love it and you can change It up if you need to. 

I was up all night with Rand becayse he had a ridiculously high fever. It finally broke around 4 this morning.
I'm so tired 

Good Morning!


----------



## Jacqui

*Good Morning!*

Morning back to you Erin!

Ken I had thought about an enclosure like that, but the shipping seems to be the bad point. I even thought about making them and going to reptile shows to sell them.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm thinking shipping unassembled. Predrilled, I couldn't do the wiring from what I understand because of insurance. Over the last 12 hrs., the cool side of the enclosure was 82.9-84.6. I'm liking that stability.


Mrs.C., I'm sorry the boy is still laid up. For you, I was hopping he'd be better last night.


----------



## Jacqui

brrrr cold fingers! Just came back in from feeding the outside cats. I had gotten use to wearing my tshirt out there to do them and today that made for a nippy cold time. I think the fingers got it from picking up out of the snow, the feed dishes to clean out and fill.  Chi puppy was smart, he stayed in the house.  Ahhh a very warm black kitty(Case) just came to let me warm my fingers on him.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi Everybody!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne, Ava has been such a good girl lately in the evening do to the wonderful weather we've been having during the day. She's been outside running hard, chasing birds and overall just wearing herself out. 
Now it's back to off and on showers and that wonderful wet dog smell.


----------



## Yvonne G

Misty isn't outside unless I'm outside. We've been having really nice weather and supposed to be in the 80's all week. She loves being out in front cuz there's lots to do out there. Today I'm going to try to get motivated and mow the tortoise pastures. She'll love that! But when I come inside, she has to come in too because I KNOW she'll eat a turtle if she finds one. 

Ava sounds just like Misty - trouble!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ava would love to find a tortoise that didn't have a hot line running on the top of the containment walls.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yes. I'm watching a space program and brain storming enclosures that can be assembled with a screwdriver by someone with no skills so people can have an affordable option available, that also looks nice in the home.



We are having one made but now our dilemma is where top put it. Our torts are very social and we enjoy interacting with them but the kitchen is not big enough.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We've got our main livingroom with TV and couches. Then we have, like a sitting room, and if I don't call it the reptile room, that's where the indoor enclosures are kept. Karen is good about it because I try to keep it presentable.


----------



## Jacqui

A while back, I had a trio of RES (red eared sliders) I was gifted with, come up with eggs. Trying to get them to lay any additional eggs, I gave them a tub with substrate rather then having them dropping them in their water. Well of course no eggs have happened and as a rule when I go by their tub I see something like this:






It's funny when all three have just their heads sticking out at me.


----------



## Yvonne G

It's too bad they have such a bad name...that's just the cutest little face ever.


----------



## Jacqui

They make me laugh with their heads sticking out like that. Of course once they see you they pull them in. The first day, I could only see two in the tub, so I thought one got loose. I looked but never could find it. The next morning, they were all gone. Once more I searched the house and found nothing. Then I happened to move some of the substrate and found one. Was so relieved to find they never escaped, but rather had just dug in. It was one of those "Duh!" moments.

I love watching them out, when they are basking. Those legs spread up and upward turned at the ends, bodies piled on each other. I only keep the female, as I don't want more babies to appear.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> A while back, I had a trio of RES (red eared sliders) I was gifted with, come up with eggs. Trying to get them to lay any additional eggs, I gave them a tub with substrate rather then having them dropping them in their water. Well of course no eggs have happened and as a rule when I go by their tub I see something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny when all three have just their heads sticking out at me.



Sooo cute


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Mrs. C., how is the little one doing. Did Rob enjoy himself on his â€œdate-night"?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I did some rearranging of the pet room. Rosie's pen stayed basically the same but I moved some plants around and trimmed dead leaves, aerated soil/mulch, and removed soiled dirt. 

I also re-did the rabbit pen from being a kiddie swimming pool to this:





I also re-did the gerbil/hamster cages. The hamster was in a 10 gallon and felt it was too small for his high energy so this is a split 55 gallon and all their supplies are on the bottom shelf (gee, pet suppliers like the color green, huh?)




Gerbils are on left, dwarf hamster is on right. 

And here's a new-ish Rosie pic just because she deserved some sun!


----------



## Thalatte

Is rand feeling better yet?

What about Reagan? How's her leg?

Sibi why havent you posted pictures yet?

Cowboy have you had any more breakthroughs on the affordable cages?

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## mctlong

RosieRedfoot said:


>


Sounds like you've had a busy day! Rosie is gorgeous. 

Went to the OB this morning and found out that we're having a boy. 
Here's a sonogram of his face:





and his little foot:


----------



## Thalatte

mctlong said:


> Sounds like you've had a busy day! Rosie is gorgeous.
> 
> Went to the OB this morning and found out that we're having a boy.
> Here's a sonogram of his face:
> 
> and his little foot:



CONGRATULATIONS!!! Are you excited?
Boys are so much less hassle then a girl! Well besides the potty training...


----------



## Kerryann

Congrats  and yay


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Congrats!! And thanks regarding Rosie. Been almost a year since we got her.


----------



## mctlong

Thalatte said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!! Are you excited?
> Boys are so much less hassle then a girl! Well besides the potty training...



We're super excited! 
I'd rather have difficulty potty training a boy than having to deal with a teenage girl. I remember being a teenage girl and you know what they say about karma. 


Thanks Kim and Kerryann.


----------



## Yvonne G

It's nice to know the sex of your unborn baby. That way you can buy little boy onesies, etc. congrats!

Darned daylight savings time. It really puts me off schedule. I had just gotten used to watching Jeopardy - again - and now it doesn't start to get dark until Jeopardy is just starting. I like to do my evening chores right before dark so that I do my last check on the tortoises - make sure no one is upside down and they're all inside their houses, etc, and now I have to miss Jeopardy! I surprise myself by how much I know. I can usually answer quite a few of the questions.

This a.m. I allowed the Manouria to go outside because my back is back to normal, and I noticed a bit earlier that ALL of them are still outside. So that means I'm going to have to truck all of them back INSIDE. I hope my back can take it!

This is my last post of the evening...see you all tomorrow!


----------



## Kerryann

I had another rough day. ,


----------



## Thalatte

mctlong said:


> We're super excited!
> I'd rather have difficulty potty training a boy than having to deal with a teenage girl. I remember being a teenage girl and you know what they say about karma.
> 
> 
> Thanks Kim and Kerryann.





It's not the teenage girls that are such a hassle its the preteen! When the drama gets worse and they think they are teenagers...ugh that's bad. Atleast with boys you can keep the whole "girls are yucky" attitude til after puberty.


What happened kerryann?


----------



## Kerryann

Thalatte said:


> It's not the teenage girls that are such a hassle its the preteen! When the drama gets worse and they think they are teenagers...ugh that's bad. Atleast with boys you can keep the whole "girls are yucky" attitude til after puberty.
> 
> 
> What happened kerryann?





Work has been hard and a mess. 
Some lower tier people at a client site were spreading negative things so we had to have an ugly conversation. It's so hard for me to have a job where everyday is a battle.


----------



## Thalatte

Yikes. Work politics are never easy.

So I just got off the phone with my sitter. Now another animal or two isn't doing to well and no clue what's wrong with them.


----------



## Kerryann

Teenage girls make you want to rip your uterus out and throw it at them.. At least that's how I felt. However I survived and am planning to do it again. It took me a long while to forget the drama.




Thalatte said:


> Yikes. Work politics are never easy.
> 
> So I just got off the phone with my sitter. Now another animal or two isn't doing to well and no clue what's wrong with them.



Aww who's sick?


----------



## sibi

What a blessing! It's a Boy!!! My last child was a boy, and OMG, what a difference he was over the girls. You'll truly enjoy raising him. Here's a question. Was your hubby a good kid growing up? Because even though there's no guarantee that they'll be alike, there's a good chance that he'll be like his dad. Don't know if that's good or bad, but you can help him be the best he can be. Have a healthy baby!


mctlong said:


> Thalatte said:
> 
> 
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!!! Are you excited?
> Boys are so much less hassle then a girl! Well besides the potty training...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're super excited!
> I'd rather have difficulty potty training a boy than having to deal with a teenage girl. I remember being a teenage girl and you know what they say about karma.
> 
> 
> Thanks Kim and Kerryann.
Click to expand...





Yes Thalatte, who's sick? Btw sorry I haven't been posting much. I'm having a hard time with the death of my Sweet Pea and now TFO.


Yvonne, what you need is someone to help you with the animals. Your back is jacked up, and these are big animals to handle by yourself. What can you do for your back? Do you have a chiropractor new you? You know what really works is acupuncture. Have you ever tried it?


emysemys said:


> It's nice to know the sex of your unborn baby. That way you can buy little boy onesies, etc. congrats!
> 
> Darned daylight savings time. It really puts me off schedule. I had just gotten used to watching Jeopardy - again - and now it doesn't start to get dark until Jeopardy is just starting. I like to do my evening chores right before dark so that I do my last check on the tortoises - make sure no one is upside down and they're all inside their houses, etc, and now I have to miss Jeopardy! I surprise myself by how much I know. I can usually answer quite a few of the questions.
> 
> This a.m. I allowed the Manouria to go outside because my back is back to normal, and I noticed a bit earlier that ALL of them are still outside. So that means I'm going to have to truck all of them back INSIDE. I hope my back can take it!
> 
> This is my last post of the evening...see you all tomorrow!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Aww, congrats on the baby boy!!! Boy's are super easy to train to go potty it's getting them to do it in the bathroom that's the hard part!!!

I had a tough day! I could not get Rands fever below 104 for 4 straight hours!! He was fighting me and spitting out Motrin and I did not know how much he ingested so I could not give him more and had to wait 6 hours to try again. I was on the phone with his pediatrician and they were trying to get me to take him to the hospital because he is not strong enough to handle such a high temp for so long. Then they suggested i try a tylenol suppository, so my friend came over and sat with this limp noodle of a toddler while i literally flat out ran to the pharmacy. I got back & dosed him it worked in ten minutes and he had had two now and is responding great!! Meanwhile, the painters are finishing up and I am pointing out to them spots that need to be sanded and re-painted or drip marks & oh by the way you were supposed to paint the bathroom ceiling!!! (super awkward). Then the owner comes to do the final walk through and tries to say I owe him a hundred and fifty more than we discussed, so I stuck to my guns and said No and we went back and fourth and I finally told him that he already got all the money he was getting and he said ok and left. 

Then the roofer showed up and gave me the estimates and I was pleasantly surprised by how low the roofs quote was and shocked at how expensive the siding was!! Rob and I drafted a nice letter to the Seller's asking them to take care of roof and siding and we would take care of everything else in the inspection and sent the roofing quote and inspection report to them via email. Now we wait to hear.... And that was my day


----------



## Kerryann

I'm sorry for your bad day. 
That must have been so scary.


----------



## Thalatte

Well when I was there I noticed that Moe my hatchling ornate box turtle hasn't gained any weight since I got him, in fact he has lost 2grams, which doesn't seem like a lot but he is just under 2in. Also he is kinda lethargic with puffy eyes. I got him some vitamin a eye drops and switched his diet from earthworms, meal worms, red wigglers, and various salad mixes to honworms, calciworms, and salad/fruit. He hardly ever eats though instead he sleeps and occasionally goes in the water.

But this phone call started off "hey...Joker (my adult bearded dragon) is dead. He is on the bottom of his cage (very rare as he prefers his basking rock, and doesnt move from it once on it) beard is completely black, mouth open, and not moving."
Then as I am talking to the sitter, he says "oh he just took a breathe but he still isnt moving even though I picked him up. And the beard is black but the rest is pale."

Neither one of these guys/ temps or humidity is off. Cages are clean as is water. I triple checked everything before I left yesterday.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> I'm sorry for your bad day.
> That must have been so scary.



I am sorry for your bad day! I posted my ramble and then went back to catch up on chat.


----------



## Thalatte

Yikes. I hope Rand feels better tomorrow.



CtTortoiseMom said:


> Aww, congrats on the baby boy!!! Boy's are super easy to train to go potty it's getting them to do it in the bathroom that's the hard part!!!
> 
> I had a tough day! I could not get Rands fever below 104 for 4 straight hours!! He was fighting me and spitting out Motrin and I did not know how much he ingested so I could not give him more and had to wait 6 hours to try again. I was on the phone with his pediatrician and they were trying to get me to take him to the hospital because he is not strong enough to handle such a high temp for so long. Then they suggested i try a tylenol suppository, so my friend came over and sat with this limp noodle of a toddler while i literally flat out ran to the pharmacy. I got back & dosed him it worked in ten minutes and he had had two now and is responding great!! Meanwhile, the painters are finishing up and I am pointing out to them spots that need to be sanded and re-painted or drip marks & oh by the way you were supposed to paint the bathroom ceiling!!! (super awkward). Then the owner comes to do the final walk through and tries to say I owe him a hundred and fifty more than we discussed, so I stuck to my guns and said No and we went back and fourth and I finally told him that he already got all the money he was getting and he said ok and left.
> 
> Then the roofer showed up and gave me the estimates and I was pleasantly surprised by how low the roofs quote was and shocked at how expensive the siding was!! Rob and I drafted a nice letter to the Seller's asking them to take care of roof and siding and we would take care of everything else in the inspection and sent the roofing quote and inspection report to them via email. Now we wait to hear.... And that was my day


----------



## sibi

Erin, whenever a tot gets that high a fever for over an hour, try using cool water to bathe him in. It will bring that fever down fast, then keep repeating it if it goes back up that high. Also, pedialite is a must to keep him hydrated. You probably know this, it's just that fevers and babies can be so scary.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

sibi said:


> Erin, whenever a tot gets that high a fever for over an hour, try using cool water to bathe him in. It will bring that fever down fast, then keep repeating it if it goes back up that high. Also, pedialite is a must to keep him hydrated. You probably know this, it's just that fevers and babies can be so scary.



Thanks, he never really gets high fevers so I was really caught off guard when I was unable to control it.


----------



## Thalatte

Getting a wet cold towel and wrapping the kid in it (like you would a blanket) will also help cool down the kid.


----------



## sibi

I hope the baby starts to feel better soo . Those stomach viruses can be so dangerous and the bad ones take a week to get over. Be sure you disinfect all his toys before giving it to him. If any of that virus is on his toys and he puts it in his mouth, he can get a relapse. speak to you tomorrow. I'm off to bedy bye.



CtTortoiseMom said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Erin, whenever a tot gets that high a fever for over an hour, try using cool water to bathe him in. It will bring that fever down fast, then keep repeating it if it goes back up that high. Also, pedialite is a must to keep him hydrated. You probably know this, it's just that fevers and babies can be so scary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, he never really gets high fevers so I was really caught off guard when I was unable to control it.
Click to expand...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

In the Operating room if you spike a high temp they put cold compresses in your armpits, behind your neck and behind your knees. Those are all the major blood flow areas. If you reduce a child's fever to fast it can cause a seizure. My pediatrician always warns against a cold bath and says that even cold compresses in the arm pits is pushing it. But, I did it anyway today because I was getting frantic!




sibi said:


> I hope the baby starts to feel better soo . Those stomach viruses can be so dangerous and the bad ones take a week to get over. Be sure you disinfect all his toys before giving it to him. If any of that virus is on his toys and he puts it in his mouth, he can get a relapse. speak to you tomorrow. I'm off to bedy bye.
> 
> Thank's & good night


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I was just looking at my tortoise photo stream on my phone and realized, I really like my tortoises! Pictures from when Little Ricky first got here to a couple days ago. Now I wish I'd traced him as well as weighed and photographed him.


----------



## Kerryann

Thalatte said:


> Well when I was there I noticed that Moe my hatchling ornate box turtle hasn't gained any weight since I got him, in fact he has lost 2grams, which doesn't seem like a lot but he is just under 2in. Also he is kinda lethargic with puffy eyes. I got him some vitamin a eye drops and switched his diet from earthworms, meal worms, red wigglers, and various salad mixes to honworms, calciworms, and salad/fruit. He hardly ever eats though instead he sleeps and occasionally goes in the water.
> 
> But this phone call started off "hey...Joker (my adult bearded dragon) is dead. He is on the bottom of his cage (very rare as he prefers his basking rock, and doesnt move from it once on it) beard is completely black, mouth open, and not moving."
> Then as I am talking to the sitter, he says "oh he just took a breathe but he still isnt moving even though I picked him up. And the beard is black but the rest is pale."
> 
> Neither one of these guys/ temps or humidity is off. Cages are clean as is water. I triple checked everything before I left yesterday.



Poor little buddies. 




Thalatte said:


> Well when I was there I noticed that Moe my hatchling ornate box turtle hasn't gained any weight since I got him, in fact he has lost 2grams, which doesn't seem like a lot but he is just under 2in. Also he is kinda lethargic with puffy eyes. I got him some vitamin a eye drops and switched his diet from earthworms, meal worms, red wigglers, and various salad mixes to honworms, calciworms, and salad/fruit. He hardly ever eats though instead he sleeps and occasionally goes in the water.
> 
> But this phone call started off "hey...Joker (my adult bearded dragon) is dead. He is on the bottom of his cage (very rare as he prefers his basking rock, and doesnt move from it once on it) beard is completely black, mouth open, and not moving."
> Then as I am talking to the sitter, he says "oh he just took a breathe but he still isnt moving even though I picked him up. And the beard is black but the rest is pale."
> 
> Neither one of these guys/ temps or humidity is off. Cages are clean as is water. I triple checked everything before I left yesterday.



Poor little buddies. 
It's supposed to be a rain snow mix this morning during rush hour so I'm trying to get on the road early. Yesterday morning there were these protestors blocking traffic intentionally too so I'm worried they may pull that stunt again. I guess they did it Friday too but I left work early for my dr appt. They are protesting an emergency manager take over of Detroit. If anyone had been accountable to the budget the city wouldn't be headed towards bankruptcy. Kwame Kilpatrick was convicted of stealing all this city money yesterday but I'd bet you if he was eligible to run and did they'd put him back in office. It's crazy. They don't want to be responsible for the mess and they don't want the state to take over do they protest to suburbanites?


----------



## Kerryann

Wow the database must have been down for a while.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yay! We're back up and running! I felt so lost I actually read some in a book!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> Wow the database must have been down for a while.


Omg, yay! I got an email update because I subscribe to this thread and I was so relieved!!


----------



## Thalatte

Afternoon everyone.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yay! We're back up and running! I felt so lost I actually read some in a book!



You think that's bad, I am sitting on my bathroom floor with a tooth brush cleaning the grout!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Is anyone else having trouble with the search function of the app on the phone?


----------



## Thalatte

I have a lot of issues with the phone app.


----------



## Yvonne G

You know you're really addicted when the Forum is offline and you can't think of anything to do.


----------



## Jacqui

We are such a sad group of folks.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I like to think we're all just caring friends and when disconnected from each otherâ€¦well, you know.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I like to think we're all just caring friends and when disconnected from each otherâ€¦well, you know.



I agree 

In happy news, I am having a better day today than yesterday.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've got to go. â€œSame Time Next Year" is on and I really like that flick.


----------



## Thalatte

That's great kerryann.


Bye cowboy!


----------



## Kerryann

Thalatte said:


> That's great kerryann.
> 
> 
> Bye cowboy!





Well.. I cursed myself.. right after I typed that things went back to bad 

My last message to my husband was well.. if we want to go back to a happy place with this client I may have to do some extra duties


----------



## Thalatte

Like "extra" duties? Hmmm your hubby might get mad!


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> .. if we want to go back to a happy place with this client I may have to do some extra duties



so not touching this!!


----------



## Thalatte

Huzzah! I m currently failing my art class!


----------



## poison

Yello


----------



## Kerryann

Thalatte said:


> Like "extra" duties? Hmmm your hubby might get mad!



He told me to have my assistant do that dirty work for me. 


Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> .. if we want to go back to a happy place with this client I may have to do some extra duties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so not touching this!!
Click to expand...


Smart girl


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Thalatte said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like "extra" duties? Hmmm your hubby might get mad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He told me to have my assistant do that dirty work for me.
Click to expand...


Was the the "dirty work for the client or for Mikey??????   




Thalatte said:


> Huzzah! I m currently failing my art class!



Because??




poison said:


> Yello



Hi Poi!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann said:


> I may have to do some extra duties



Ummmm, I too am with Jacqui on this.


----------



## Thalatte

So your assistant does all the dirty work and you get the benefits? Reminds me of a mistress...
Hey poison!

I am failing because he is a dumb teacher. Our midterm assignments were to draw two pictures a still life or scenery and then a portrait. So I drew my still life-some books off my bookshelf along with the decorations that went with it. And turned it in. He returned it and asked for a description. So I wrote "if you need a description of this then I willingly fail the class"
Well then I redid my portrait to one of him and for the description I put "egoist with delusions of grandeur and the petty need to lord his miniscule power/status over others"


----------



## Jacqui

Did anybody ever tell you that sometimes sublety is better?


----------



## Thalatte

Jacqui said:


> Did anybody ever tell you that sometimes sublety is better?



What is "subtlety"? 


I tried subtle but they don't seem to get it so then I do it the fun way!


----------



## Jacqui

I know I am strange and old fashioned, but I sorta think teachers are like bosses would be in the future... you do it their way.  That being said, I must admit I did something sorta like that in my high school English class.  I was lucky, surprisingly my "serious, follow the rules" teacher enjoyed the way I did my story and ended up having a sense of humor and so gave me a good grade.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thalatte said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like "extra" duties? Hmmm your hubby might get mad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He told me to have my assistant do that dirty work for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was the the "dirty work for the client or for Mikey??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thalatte said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huzzah! I m currently failing my art class!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yello
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi Poi!
Click to expand...






For the client and my assistant is a man.. I am not sure how the client will feel about that since he is a man... but you never know 




Jacqui said:


> I know I am strange and old fashioned, but I sorta think teachers are like bosses would be in the future... you do it their way.  That being said, I must admit I did something sorta like that in my high school English class.  I was lucky, surprisingly my "serious, follow the rules" teacher enjoyed the way I did my story and ended up having a sense of humor and so gave me a good grade.



I had two bad teachers... well the first one might not have been bad. In second grade I had this teacher that looked like a character I saw in a Saturday thriller movie. In the movie the woman turned into a spider and ate people. Whenever the teacher came near me I would crawl under the desk. The teacher was convinced I couldn't read even though I could read before I started school. :shy: I failed 2nd grade. I remember leaving school the last day being sure she had waited all year and was going to eat us before the bell rang.. yah... active imagination..

In college, I had TA that gave me bad grades when I first started because I wrote my papers from a conservative viewpoint. Luckily, I was in a special scholarship program and I was recruited to my school. My coach was luckily one of the deans of the school so he checked my paper and said the writing was better than a D grade. He had it verified by another professor and they told the TA to change the grade.


----------



## Thalatte

I generally get along with most of my teachers but occasionally I just can't stand them and then I start to have fun. Sometimes the teachers are ok with it but sometimes they only pass me so I am not in their class again.


----------



## Kerryann

Thalatte said:


> I generally get along with most of my teachers but occasionally I just can't stand them and then I start to have fun. Sometimes the teachers are ok with it but sometimes they only pass me so I am not in their class again.



Well that works too. Holy crap how do you work so much and go to school


----------



## Thalatte

Careful time management. Work with piper from 7-5 usually then Kimberly has her from 5-7 while I make dinner and work on client designs or homework. I also have from about noon-2 or 3 while piper is napping to clean and then homework. From 8-10 after piper is asleep i log onto my online classes or video chat with the teachers and do random assignments. Then Friday night I do all my art class projects for the next week. Then Saturday and Sunday I tutor from 8-12 and do all my other projects for the rest of the weekend. It sounds like a lot but I still have just enough time on the weekends to be bored especially when the ones I tutor cancel which is often.


----------



## Kerryann

Thalatte said:


> Careful time management. Work with piper from 7-5 usually then Kimberly has her from 5-7 while I make dinner and work on client designs or homework. I also have from about noon-2 or 3 while piper is napping to clean and then homework. From 8-10 after piper is asleep i log onto my online classes or video chat with the teachers and do random assignments. Then Friday night I do all my art class projects for the next week. Then Saturday and Sunday I tutor from 8-12 and do all my other projects for the rest of the weekend. It sounds like a lot but I still have just enough time on the weekends to be bored especially when the ones I tutor cancel which is often.



That's awesome.. Great time management.


----------



## Thalatte

Eventually I am hoping to get a good enough paying job so that I only have to go to work (regular 40 hours) and school and then the rest of the time I can devote to my reptiles and starting my own shop.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I just posted in the â€œPersonal Promotion" section. I kill me sometimes!!!


I just posted in the â€œPersonal Promotion" section. I kill me sometimes!!!


----------



## Kerryann

Good morning


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Good Morning TFO!! I hope you all have a great day!! It is sunny here and the birds are singing and I can see patches of grass!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning all. We hit 62 in the shade while over cast and grey out. Something about a, â€œpineapple" express. As Karen and I sat on the porch I suddenly realized and said to Karen, â€œlisten, tree frogs!" I'm guessing its spring.


----------



## Jacqui

Good Morning!

Only going to be in the mid 40s today with getting warmer by Friday (70s). I am so wanting to not do something with my two youngest to celebrate the youngest one's birthday (which is really Sat but my daughter works then). All that great sunshine time for torts and I most likely will not be around to do it.  Then Jeff may appear any time after that according to the weather because it goes back to being colder and wet.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I know that one well. All week can be nice,!but then when someone suggests doing something, I fell like I'm missing out on quality outdoor type.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I just posted in the â€œPersonal Promotion" section. I kill me sometimes!!!
> 
> 
> I just posted in the â€œPersonal Promotion" section. I kill me sometimes!!!





At times I think I'm quite funny too, but it usually ends up I'm the only one thinking that way.

Misty did something yesterday that I'll bet Ava's never done. She chews all the time, doesn't matter what or when, so yesterday I was on the computer and she was laying here chewing. Eventually she put her head on my knee like she wanted to give me whatever she was chewing on and I put my hand under her chin. She pushed out this big wad of chewed gum. When I gave her a big kiss on her nose to thank her for sharing with me, she had the sweetest smelling breath!!

Why she didn't swallow the gum, I'll never know, but she was chewing it for quite a long time....about 5 minutes. And I have no idea where she got it! Probably plucked it out of the garbage.


----------



## Thalatte

Morning everyone. It's currently 55F and its going to be 90F by 1pm...I need to move farther north. It's too hot here!


----------



## Jacqui

Thalatte said:


> Morning everyone. It's currently 55F and its going to be 90F by 1pm.


----------



## AZtortMom

Good morning everyone  this is a nice little chat thread..


----------



## Yvonne G

Our 7 day forecast calls for temperatures in the 80's all week. I just love this kind of weather. I'm hoping to have some ambition so I can run the Weedeater and mower. Its starting to look like a jungle out there. I'm almost afraid to let Misty out by herself for fear she'll get lost and I'll never find her!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Our landscaped area was mowed Friday and its looking like it needs to be mowed already. Ava has never had/found chewing gum here. No one chews gum so the opportunity never comes up. I do have friends that chew tobacco and she has found discarded wads in the yard, but I think she only ever ate one of those, learning that first time, it makes you sick. Minty fresh would be a welcome change to dead rodent breath.


----------



## AZtortMom

Dead rodent breath..ewww!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Chainsawkitten said:


> Dead rodent breath..ewww!



It's only ewww if your not hungry.


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> Our 7 day forecast calls for temperatures in the 80's all week.



*gives an evil eye*


----------



## AZtortMom

LOL! Cowboy  I won't tell you how warm it's going to be in Phoenix


----------



## Zamric

Looks like quite a nice 10 day forcast in the Dallas area..... I love it! Spring Break is just 1.5 days away! (I got lots of yard project to get done in the next 10 days!)


----------



## Jacqui

I was just down at the brown house feeding the two cats who choose to live there. I place dry catfood out on the cement front step sides, then I can sit and watch them. Well I have observed that the birds down there have gotten to know the routine. Once the cats are done, there is always a bit left. The birds then come and get their share. Most often it seems to be the woodpeckers and cardinals who grab it up. I enjoy sitting there reading a book and watching.


----------



## poison

Jacqui said:


> I was just down at the brown house feeding the two cats who choose to live there. I place dry catfood out on the cement front step sides, then I can sit and watch them. Well I have observed that the birds down there have gotten to know the routine. Once the cats are done, there is always a bit left. The birds then come and get their share. Most often it seems to be the woodpeckers and cardinals who grab it up. I enjoy sitting there reading a book and watching.



Wood peckers and cardinals? You gotta take a pic of them


----------



## Jacqui

I never have my camera with me when I see "neat" or interesting things.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

I just sliced my finger down to the bone trying to fix the tubing for Carl's humidifier... he better love me...

I don't know what's worse, cutting open one's finger, or subsequently vomiting and nearly fainting (while my finger is dripping blood into a puddle) from the panic attack that follows? I hate hate HATE my hemaphobia and have decided to talk to my doctor about some anti-anxiety medication. 

That is all


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> I just sliced my finger down to the bone trying to fix the tubing for Carl's humidifier... he better love me...
> 
> I don't know what's worse, cutting open one's finger, or subsequently vomiting and nearly fainting (while my finger is dripping blood into a puddle) from the panic attack that follows? I hate hate HATE my hemaphobia and have decided to talk to my doctor about some anti-anxiety medication.
> 
> That is all



Wow. Not fun. â€œ Always use the right tool for the job, and always keep your body parts on the grip/handle"-Hank Hill


----------



## Yvonne G

It's a good thing I'm not hemophobic. I'm always injuring myself and bleeding. Did you have to go to the hosp. and get stitches? Or were you using some poetic license?

Jacqui - love your flower pictures!


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

I did not go to the hospital to get stitches but it was bleeding a WHOLE lot, dripping on to the floor, and it was right on the knuckle so the fact that it went to the bone isn't all too surprising...... what I did was grabbed a paper towel, wrapped it around my finger, and laid in my bed until I stopped shaking... haha... then I used some rubbing alcohol (OOOWW!) and slapped a bandaid on that sucker... the blood is already seeping through the band-aid after ten minutes.

Should I have gone to the hospital? 


I don't know what it is about me and blood... just talking about it in science class or imagining it moving around my arteries is enough to throw me around the bend... heck even typing this makes my hands tingle. It's always been that way, too, since I was 5 or 6.


----------



## Kerryann

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> I just sliced my finger down to the bone trying to fix the tubing for Carl's humidifier... he better love me...
> 
> I don't know what's worse, cutting open one's finger, or subsequently vomiting and nearly fainting (while my finger is dripping blood into a puddle) from the panic attack that follows? I hate hate HATE my hemaphobia and have decided to talk to my doctor about some anti-anxiety medication.
> 
> That is all



I didn't even know they had a term for that. I pass out if I see blood too.  

Today has been better than yesterday so far. I think I said that yesterday and then it swiftly went downhill. I hope I am not cursing myself.




CourtneyAndCarl said:


> I did not go to the hospital to get stitches but it was bleeding a WHOLE lot, dripping on to the floor, and it was right on the knuckle so the fact that it went to the bone isn't all too surprising...... what I did was grabbed a paper towel, wrapped it around my finger, and laid in my bed until I stopped shaking... haha... then I used some rubbing alcohol (OOOWW!) and slapped a bandaid on that sucker... the blood is already seeping through the band-aid after ten minutes.
> 
> Should I have gone to the hospital?
> 
> 
> I don't know what it is about me and blood... just talking about it in science class or imagining it moving around my arteries is enough to throw me around the bend... heck even typing this makes my hands tingle. It's always been that way, too, since I was 5 or 6.





If you can see bone you probably should get stitches.


----------



## Jacqui

I agree if you can see the bone, go see a Dr, too. Plus by being on a knuckle, it will keep reopening.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

It's not just the sight for me... it's the thought O.O My first ever full blown panic attack was in health class when I was 14... we had to run up and down some stairs and then measure our heart rate... I can't even touch my neck without getting panicky, so when I felt my pulse pounding on my fingers... eeesh... I couldn't breath.


----------



## Thalatte

Maybe you should go see your doctor to fix your finger and while there get some meds. 2 birds 1 stone!




Jacqui said:


> I never have my camera with me when I see "neat" or interesting things.



Isn't that what phones are for?


----------



## Jacqui

Thalatte said:


> Isn't that what phones are for?



No, those are to make calls or send messages on.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

I have never been to the doctor by myself and I'm home alone....


----------



## Jacqui

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> I have never been to the doctor by myself and I'm home alone....



You can do it! Your a brave college kid now! It will be pretty much like going with your Mom, perhaps you could imagine her there? This is one of those times when having friends or a partner can make it much more easy to do, but as I recall your not big into having those. Sooooo, just pretend your Mom is by yourside.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> CourtneyAndCarl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never been to the doctor by myself and I'm home alone....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can do it! Your a brave college kid now! It will be pretty much like going with your Mom, perhaps you could imagine her there? This is one of those times when having friends or a partner can make it much more easy to do, but as I recall your not big into having those. Sooooo, just pretend your Mom is by yourside.
Click to expand...


You will get better at going to see them alone as you get older. I never went to the doctor when I was young and now I should probably be racking up frequent flier points. 
I would call the doctors office first though, they may want you to go to an ER. I don't think a primary care doctor does stitches though it is something you learn in medical school so I could be wrong.


----------



## Thalatte

So how is everyone feeling today?


Well besides Courtney chopping her finger off...


There is a new pope and apparently his ceremony made every channel as all my shows I had taping today were just his ceremony.


----------



## Kerryann

Thalatte said:


> So how is everyone feeling today?
> 
> 
> Well besides Courtney chopping her finger off...





I am feeling good. Something is happening that I have been long awaiting and itssssss soooooooooooo gooooooooooooooooooooooooddddddddddd!!!!! yay..


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Hahaha, I thought I chopped it off... I am such a big baby!

What are you so happy about, Kerryann?


----------



## Thalatte

Kerryann said:


> I am feeling good. Something is happening that I have been long awaiting and itssssss soooooooooooo gooooooooooooooooooooooooddddddddddd!!!!! yay..



This doesn't have anything to do with your "extra" work for the "client" does it?


----------



## AZtortMom

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> I just sliced my finger down to the bone trying to fix the tubing for Carl's humidifier... he better love me...
> 
> I don't know what's worse, cutting open one's finger, or subsequently vomiting and nearly fainting (while my finger is dripping blood into a puddle) from the panic attack that follows? I hate hate HATE my hemaphobia and have decided to talk to my doctor about some anti-anxiety medication.
> 
> That is all



Oh no! Are you ok?! 




Thalatte said:


> So how is everyone feeling today?
> 
> 
> Well besides Courtney chopping her finger off...
> 
> 
> There is a new pope and apparently his ceremony made every channel as all my shows I had taping today were just his ceremony.






I'm doing good, not home but still about 70 in Boise


----------



## Kerryann

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> Hahaha, I thought I chopped it off... I am such a big baby!
> 
> What are you so happy about, Kerryann?



I cannot talk about it on the public internets..   So much about my job can't be public info.  If this was a real chat room and wasn't recorded on the web until the end of days I could be more liberal with information. Just another pitch for real chat. 

No.. I still might have to complete that task.. it's not client related. 




Chainsawkitten said:


> CourtneyAndCarl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just sliced my finger down to the bone trying to fix the tubing for Carl's humidifier... he better love me...
> 
> I don't know what's worse, cutting open one's finger, or subsequently vomiting and nearly fainting (while my finger is dripping blood into a puddle) from the panic attack that follows? I hate hate HATE my hemaphobia and have decided to talk to my doctor about some anti-anxiety medication.
> 
> That is all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no! Are you ok?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thalatte said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how is everyone feeling today?
> 
> 
> Well besides Courtney chopping her finger off...
> 
> 
> There is a new pope and apparently his ceremony made every channel as all my shows I had taping today were just his ceremony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm doing good, not home but still about 70 in Boise
Click to expand...






We had a snowfall this morning.. I came out of the house to an albino grass invasion.

It has been so cold today. I ran out at lunch to pick up some food and I think I shivered enough to count as a work out on my walk. 
I also realized at lunch that I am really a one trick pony when it comes to the kind of men I find attractive. I rode down the elevator with this man who works in the building and I see often. I always think he is soooo handsome. Today I realized he looks like an older version of my husband. He has the same hair, same height, same blue eyes, same general look about him.


----------



## Thalatte

That's not such a bad thing to be attracted to your husband and men That generally look like him.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I just spent close to 2 1/2 hours at the dentist. On a side note, it's way sunny today and all tortoises are out grazing.


----------



## mctlong

Kerryann said:


> I rode down the elevator with this man who works in the building and I see often. I always think he is soooo handsome. Today I realized he looks like an older version of my husband. He has the same hair, same height, same blue eyes, same general look about him.


. 

Aww, I thinks its super sweet that you're attracted to guys who like like your husband. 

Bummer about the dentist, Ken. Are you done or do you need to go back?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mctlong said:


> .
> Bummer about the dentist, Ken. Are you done or do you need to go back?




One more trip then I just owe them money. An all to different kind of pain...I must say though, my dentist is a good guy and I think he's a trained professional.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I just spent close to 2 1/2 hours at the dentist. On a side note, it's way sunny today and all tortoises are out grazing.



Eek that's the beginning of a horror movie


----------



## Jacqui

Boy, am I glad I am not Ken today! Or Courtney either. Oh the pain! The pain!

Since I am hoping to be spending my odd time outside tomorrow, I cooked the chili for one of my son's birthday gifts. Just need to cook the eggs (he loves hardboiled eggs). I think I am going to dye them green once I deshell them.  Too bad there is no ham to go with it.  I had wanted to try cooking them in the oven in muffin tins, but I can't find a small enough pan to fit in my "easy bake" oven.  Have any of you tried cooking the hardboiled eggs that way?


----------



## Thalatte

No I put the eggs in a pan with water and once it starts to boil I take it off the stove, cover it, and let sit 17min. Perfect hard boiled eggs every time.


----------



## AZtortMom

Sounds like everyone is pretty busy today . My boyfriend is having a hell of a time tort sitting the babies in the outdoor enclosure because the littlest one Jay keeps playing Houdini in the weeds


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey Yvonne, where's Maggie been lately? I'm sure I'm not alone in missing her.


----------



## Thalatte

Chainsawkitten said:


> Sounds like everyone is pretty busy today . My boyfriend is having a hell of a time tort sitting the babies in the outdoor enclosure because the littlest one Jay keeps playing Houdini in the weeds



Put a bit of bright orange (or any garfish colors) tape around his shell before you put him outside. It's best to use electrical tape or craft tape as the sticky residue doesn't get stuck on the tort.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Boy, am I glad I am not Ken today! Or Courtney either. Oh the pain! The pain!
> 
> Since I am hoping to be spending my odd time outside tomorrow, I cooked the chili for one of my son's birthday gifts. Just need to cook the eggs (he loves hardboiled eggs). I think I am going to dye them green once I deshell them.  Too bad there is no ham to go with it.  I had wanted to try cooking them in the oven in muffin tins, but I can't find a small enough pan to fit in my "easy bake" oven.  Have any of you tried cooking the hardboiled eggs that way?



No but I see it on Pinterest all the time.


I didn't curse myself had the first good day in a while.


----------



## Thalatte

Yay kerryann! I am typing up an update on all my reptiles and it is very long and the computer is making my lap very warm..well and it's 84 degrees in my room even with the fan on.


Ok it keeps timing out so its going to be alot shorter.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Am I the only one who finds irony in the history channel showing the series, â€œThe Bible" while at the same time on the history channel 2 they are showing the series, â€œHow The Earth Was Made"?


----------



## Thalatte

hmm...I wonder if they did that on purpose?

Chelonian update thread is done.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've already posted a smart response to your thread. 
I think the history channel is doing the shot gun approach.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Am I the only one who finds irony in the history channel showing the series, â€œThe Bible" while at the same time on the history channel 2 they are showing the series, â€œHow The Earth Was Made"?



I wanted to watch the Bible on history. I'm not big on religion but I love the history. Sibis pics of Israel amazed me because of the history. Here in the US somethings old if it's 100 or 150 years old but when I traveled you saw buildings and structures that were 500+ years old. I think that's amazing and interesting. I love seeing the ruins in those shows and the reconstructions.


----------



## Thalatte

There are some buildings that are several centuries old in the US. You should visit some of the ancient Indian cliff houses they are amazing.


----------



## Kerryann

Thalatte said:


> There are some buildings that are several centuries old in the US. You should visit some of the ancient Indian cliff houses they are amazing.



Where are those located? 

Good morning


----------



## RosieRedfoot

It's killing me.... Not really, but someone locally needs to rehome their 10 month old Bernese mt dog which is my favorite breed! Small rehoming fee and good with dogs/kids (not that I have kids)... But we already have two 75+ pound dogs to feed, vet, and keep heartworm/fleas prevented... 

As well as the rest of the zoo and the fact that we're renting. Hope she finds a good home. Boyfriend said one day when we own a home and one of the existing dogs passes I can have a rescue/puppy of my choice.


----------



## Thalatte

Kerryann said:


> Where are those located?
> 
> Good morning



Morning! 
There are the manitou cliff dwellings in manitou springs Colorado. Puye cliffs in New Mexico. Mesa verde national park has 700year old cliffs and is in Colorado. There is an entire canyon in Utah that has some cliff dwellings but they were meant to be hidden so they aren't as extensive I forgot the name of the canyon though. 
Prescott valley in Arizona has some as well.


The Anasazi Indians have the most extensive cliff dwellings so if you can make it to Colorado the manitou cliffs are beautiful. 
If nothing else just google "Indian cliff dwellings" and you can see some of them.


----------



## Kerryann

Why is murdering my assistant not a legal option? I think after he p&*^ me off twice before 11 am.. it should be on the table..


----------



## Thalatte

Kerryann said:


> Why is murdering my assistant not a legal option? I think after he p&*^ me off twice before 11 am.. it should be on the table..



It's only illegal if you get caught!


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Hahaha, my ridiculousness just never ends... last night I splinted my finger with q-tips because bending it makes it bleed again... then I wake up in the middle of the night and there is a little puddle of blood on my pillow, because my lip cracked open thanks to Nebraska's lovely weather. -_-


----------



## Kerryann

Thalatte said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is murdering my assistant not a legal option? I think after he p&*^ me off twice before 11 am.. it should be on the table..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's only illegal if you get caught!
Click to expand...


That's true and I am right down the road from the Detroit River.  Actually it was kind of funny because twice this morning he emailed me and asked me to handle something with a client and then right after I sent my email to the clients he emailed them about the same thing. I told him the only reason I didn't snuff him was because at least his emails said the same thing, though one of them said more than I was wanting to say.  If that's the worst thing that happens today it's not so bad really.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Detroit river? Then after the deed, pin a note on his lapel that says, â€œHonda Forever". It'll be seen as a crime of passion and no one would suspect you.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Detroit river? Then after the deed, pin a note on his lapel that says, â€œHonda Forever". It'll be seen as a crime of passion and no one would suspect you.



That is so true. For a lot of us the big three are our bread and butter.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Think of the funâ€¦it'll be just like the late 60's early 70's all over again where it was, â€Un-American" to drive one of those cheep imports.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Think of the funâ€¦it'll be just like the late 60's early 70's all over again where it was, â€Un-American" to drive one of those cheep imports.



My truck has a license plate thingy that says built Ford tough without your tax dollars. 
You see a lot of cars around here with stickers that say I am American so I buy American.  I would really really like an Audi though even though I wouldn't be allowed to park it at my moms, aunts, or uncles houses.


----------



## Thalatte

JEEP!!! Always go with JEEP!!!


----------



## mctlong

Thalatte said:



> JEEP!!! Always go with JEEP!!!



I've been thinking about a jeep. Do you own one?


----------



## Turtulas-Len

When I bought my first tractor it was a used Massey Ferguson, it was made in Japan, so when I went to get a four wheel drive tractor I figured I would get a Ford thinking they were made in the USA. Nope stamped Made In Japan, very disappointing.


----------



## Kerryann

mctlong said:


> Thalatte said:
> 
> 
> 
> JEEP!!! Always go with JEEP!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been thinking about a jeep. Do you own one?
Click to expand...


I own two.  If you have a jeep you have to name it. I have the goose and kermit.




Len said:


> When I bought my first tractor it was a used Massey Ferguson, it was made in Japan, so when I went to get a four wheel drive tractor I figured I would get a Ford thinking they were made in the USA. Nope stamped Made In Japan, very disappointing.



Ford still makes tractors?


----------



## sibi

Good afternoon everyone. If anyone wants to see the group of us who went to the play, you can check it out on www.bitwizards.com and go to photos, then look for Midsummer Night's Dream. I'm in the middle (the older, chubby one) and the tallest man on the left side of me, back row, is my hubby.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Kerryann said:


> mctlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thalatte said:
> 
> 
> 
> JEEP!!! Always go with JEEP!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been thinking about a jeep. Do you own one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I own two.  If you have a jeep you have to name it. I have the goose and kermit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Len said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I bought my first tractor it was a used Massey Ferguson, it was made in Japan, so when I went to get a four wheel drive tractor I figured I would get a Ford thinking they were made in the USA. Nope stamped Made In Japan, very disappointing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ford still makes tractors?
Click to expand...



They did in 1988 when I bought mine , but not sure about now,I think they are now called New Holland.


----------



## AZtortMom

Thalatte said:


> JEEP!!! Always go with JEEP!!!



Good afternoon everyone  I love my jeep! This is my second one.  mine is called Gwen


----------



## Thalatte

mctlong said:


> I've been thinking about a jeep. Do you own one?



I own several! A sand drag jeep, a 2004? YJ limited edition, and a 1957? FC 170! 
And going to trade in the Toyota 4runner for a grand Cherokee I think...


Mine aren't named. Never heard of naming a jeep.


----------



## mctlong

We'll rent the Jeep Wrangler Sport for work every once in awhile. I've fallen in love with it. My only concern with buyng one is how much gas they eat up. I drive, on average, a 120 miles a day.


Although, I just got wind that my company will be doing a round of layoffs over the next couple of weeks, so I may not have that commute for long.


----------



## Thalatte

mctlong said:


> We'll rent the Jeep Wrangler Sport for work every once in awhile. I've fallen in love with it. My only concern with buyng one is how much gas they eat up. I drive, on average, a 120 miles a day.
> 
> 
> Although, I just got wind that my company will be doing a round of layoffs over the next couple of weeks, so I may not have that commute for long.





Well that's a bummer. Layoffs are never fun!


----------



## Kerryann

Thalatte said:


> mctlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been thinking about a jeep. Do you own one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I own several! A sand drag jeep, a 2004? YJ limited edition, and a 1957? FC 170!
> And going to trade in the Toyota 4runner for a grand Cherokee I think...
> 
> 
> Mine aren't named. Never heard of naming a jeep.
Click to expand...




That is so awesome. Now you will have to name them all.



mctlong said:


> We'll rent the Jeep Wrangler Sport for work every once in awhile. I've fallen in love with it. My only concern with buyng one is how much gas they eat up. I drive, on average, a 120 miles a day.
> 
> 
> Although, I just got wind that my company will be doing a round of layoffs over the next couple of weeks, so I may not have that commute for long.





They get horrible gas mileage. It's like trying to push a barn door down the freeway. 
I am sorry abou the layoffs . I know that is stressful.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hey Yvonne, where's Maggie been lately? I'm sure I'm not alone in missing her.



She's actually feeling much better, however, it's hard for her to type and she gets frustrated with it.


----------



## mctlong

Thalatte said:


> Well that's a bummer. Layoffs are never fun!





Kerryann said:


> They get horrible gas mileage. It's like trying to push a barn door down the freeway. I am sorry abou the layoffs . I know that is stressful.



Actually, I'm kinda hoping I'm one of the lay-offs. I've been looking for an excuse to start my own consulting firm and this may be it.



emysemys said:


> She's actually feeling much better, however, it's hard for her to type and she gets frustrated with it.



I'm glad she's feeling better, but sorry to hear that she's having trouble typing. She's definitely missed here.


----------



## Yvonne G

sibi said:


> Good afternoon everyone. If anyone wants to see the group of us who went to the play, you can check it out on www.bitwizards.com and go to photos, then look for Midsummer Night's Dream. I'm in the middle (the older, chubby one) and the tallest man on the left side of me, back row, is my hubby.



I don't see "Photos" anyplace on that screen.


----------



## Kerryann

Len said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mctlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thalatte said:
> 
> 
> 
> JEEP!!! Always go with JEEP!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been thinking about a jeep. Do you own one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I own two.  If you have a jeep you have to name it. I have the goose and kermit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Len said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I bought my first tractor it was a used Massey Ferguson, it was made in Japan, so when I went to get a four wheel drive tractor I figured I would get a Ford thinking they were made in the USA. Nope stamped Made In Japan, very disappointing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ford still makes tractors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They did in 1988 when I bought mine , but not sure about now,I think they are now called New Holland.
Click to expand...




I wonder if it's one of the businesses that they pulled out of when they launched the way forward strategy? Thats cool. I have only seen old antique ford Tractors.


Chainsawkitten said:


> Thalatte said:
> 
> 
> 
> JEEP!!! Always go with JEEP!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good afternoon everyone  I love my jeep! This is my second one.  mine is called Gwen
Click to expand...

What kind of jeep 




mctlong said:


> Thalatte said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's a bummer. Layoffs are never fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> They get horrible gas mileage. It's like trying to push a barn door down the freeway. I am sorry abou the layoffs . I know that is stressful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, I'm kinda hoping I'm one of the lay-offs. I've been looking for an excuse to start my own consulting firm and this may be it.
> 
> 
> 
> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's actually feeling much better, however, it's hard for her to type and she gets frustrated with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm glad she's feeling better, but sorry to hear that she's having trouble typing. She's definitely missed here.
Click to expand...


Consulting doing what? I have been thinking about that more and more this year. I couldn't carry of my current clients though.


----------



## mctlong

Kerryann said:


> Consulting doing what? I have been thinking about that more and more this year. I couldn't carry of my current clients though.



I'm an archaeologist, so I'd do cultural resource consulting. I'd be working with contractors, landowners, agencies etc to help them manage archaeological sites and other cultural resources (such as historic buildings) that are located on their properties. Its essentially what I do now, except I'd be my own boss.

What kind of consulting are you considering?


----------



## sibi

Sorry Yvonne, the site is www.facebook.com/bitwizards On the left side you'll see either photos or events. Sorry about that. My bad...


emysemys said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good afternoon everyone. If anyone wants to see the group of us who went to the play, you can check it out on www.bitwizards.com and go to photos, then look for Midsummer Night's Dream. I'm in the middle (the older, chubby one) and the tallest man on the left side of me, back row, is my hubby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see "Photos" anyplace on that screen.
Click to expand...


----------



## AZtortMom

I have a grand Cherokee, she's a beast but I love her  I don't what's with me.. I love big torts and big jeeps


----------



## RosieRedfoot

About ready to take a saw to this holly tree right next to the garage.. It looks nice and festive come winter but right now it's dropping ALL it's berries riiiight onto the only spots we can legally park our cars and it's chipped some of my paint. Not to mention the birds and squirrels keep going after the berries so my car is painted with squirrel turds and white splotches.. I was out there with a hot towel attempting to soak some of the dried on berry casings off my car so I can possibly take it to get washed/waxed sometime in the near future. 

Plus, I can't take Rosie into the yard where there's grass and dandelions sprouting since all the red berries that are poisonous attract her attention because they're red and she'll try to eat anything that color (including toenails if painted).


Found a coupon for a full car wash/vacuum/wax for $25. Tempting... They clean inside (dog hair) and out (all these berries) and wax it and armorall the tires plus clean the windows. My car is due for a "spa day" anyway..


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey everyone. Tonight on Dave letterman Elizabeth Cook will be a guest. She a wonderful country singer, (Sometimes it takes balls to be a woman) everyone should watch or record it. I'll be back later.


----------



## Kerryann

mctlong said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Consulting doing what? I have been thinking about that more and more this year. I couldn't carry of my current clients though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an archaeologist, so I'd do cultural resource consulting. I'd be working with contractors, landowners, agencies etc to help them manage archaeological sites and other cultural resources (such as historic buildings) that are located on their properties. Its essentially what I do now, except I'd be my own boss.
> 
> What kind of consulting are you considering?
Click to expand...


Information Security Management and audit readiness.


Chainsawkitten said:


> I have a grand Cherokee, she's a beast but I love her  I don't what's with me.. I love big torts and big jeeps



We have a TJ that's a custom build and it's on 39.5s and our JK is currently on 37s but my hubby has the 40s. He ordered new axles, a lift, and a bunch of other stuff today for the JK. I may sell the TJ if I get the right buyer.


RosieRedfoot said:


> About ready to take a saw to this holly tree right next to the garage.. It looks nice and festive come winter but right now it's dropping ALL it's berries riiiight onto the only spots we can legally park our cars and it's chipped some of my paint. Not to mention the birds and squirrels keep going after the berries so my car is painted with squirrel turds and white splotches.. I was out there with a hot towel attempting to soak some of the dried on berry casings off my car so I can possibly take it to get washed/waxed sometime in the near future.
> 
> Plus, I can't take Rosie into the yard where there's grass and dandelions sprouting since all the red berries that are poisonous attract her attention because they're red and she'll try to eat anything that color (including toenails if painted).
> 
> 
> Found a coupon for a full car wash/vacuum/wax for $25. Tempting... They clean inside (dog hair) and out (all these berries) and wax it and armorall the tires plus clean the windows. My car is due for a "spa day" anyway..





I love having a detail done. That is a good price.


----------



## Yvonne G

Where in the heck is Jacqui? Her last post said today she planned to spend a bit of time outside, but she wasn't even on here early this a.m. like she usually is.


----------



## Kerryann

emysemys said:


> Where in the heck is Jacqui? Her last post said today she planned to spend a bit of time outside, but she wasn't even on here early this a.m. like she usually is.



Lets hope she is having a nice nap. 
I can't believe how late it is already. I was thinking it's like 4pm until I saw this post.


----------



## Thalatte

Sheesh I thought having my YJ on 33's and the drag jeep on 35's were bad on gas...
Actually my YJ gets about 12-14 mpg a depending on how fast I drive. The drag jeep is really great on gas but it only runs on racing fuel which is extremely expensive.
The FC doesn't run yet so don't know it's mpg...I am guessing 7mpg.


I want a nap...piper hasn't been napping this week so I am way behind on projects and so I stay up late trying to play catch up but nothing comes of it except being exhausted...


----------



## Kerryann

Thalatte said:


> Sheesh I thought having my YJ on 33's and the drag jeep on 35's were bad on gas...
> Actually my YJ gets about 12-14 mpg a depending on how fast I drive. The drag jeep is really great on gas but it only runs on racing fuel which is extremely expensive.
> The FC doesn't run yet so don't know it's mpg...I am guessing 7mpg.
> 
> 
> I want a nap...piper hasn't been napping this week so I am way behind on projects and so I stay up late trying to play catch up but nothing comes of it except being exhausted...





Our TJ isnt street legal with full custom suspension. The JK doesn't do so bad for a jeep. It gets about 15 mpg.


----------



## AZtortMom

Thalatte said:


> Sheesh I thought having my YJ on 33's and the drag jeep on 35's were bad on gas...
> Actually my YJ gets about 12-14 mpg a depending on how fast I drive. The drag jeep is really great on gas but it only runs on racing fuel which is extremely expensive.
> The FC doesn't run yet so don't know it's mpg...I am guessing 7mpg.
> 
> 
> Nice!!! My Gwen is just a stock limited hemi  4x4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thalatte said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sheesh I thought having my YJ on 33's and the drag jeep on 35's were bad on gas...
> Actually my YJ gets about 12-14 mpg a depending on how fast I drive. The drag jeep is really great on gas but it only runs on racing fuel which is extremely expensive.
> The FC doesn't run yet so don't know it's mpg...I am guessing 7mpg.
> 
> 
> I want a nap...piper hasn't been napping this week so I am way behind on projects and so I stay up late trying to play catch up but nothing comes of it except being exhausted...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! My Gwen is just a stock limited hemi 4x4
Click to expand...


----------



## Thalatte

I think I am going to start drawing reptiles again...


----------



## Kerryann

I want a hemi. 
You guys are quiet tonight.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I saw this and thought of Kerryann. Figure she could hang it up at work. 

View attachment 39571


----------



## Thalatte

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I saw this and thought of Kerryann. Figure she could hang it up at work.



Where's the like button?


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I saw this and thought of Kerryann. Figure she could hang it up at work.



That is true sometimes.. My interns are low drama thou.


----------



## Thalatte

Kerryann said:


> I want a hemi.
> You guys are quiet tonight.



Yes they are...it is making it so that I can catch up on designs though.


----------



## Kerryann

So I have a confession. I have been addicted to mah jong. 
Tomorrow is Friday. Oh and today I made my unhappy client happy and no not the way I thought I`d have to. I did have to spend hours learning to be a mysql dba.


----------



## Thalatte

Kerryann said:


> So I have a confession. I have been addicted to mah jong.
> Tomorrow is Friday. Oh and today I made my unhappy client happy and no not the way I thought I`d have to. I did have to spend hours learning to be a mysql dba.



Whaaaaaa? MySQL dba? My sequel database? My sequel diamond bra? 
I love may Jong! I have a tile set!!! We should get together for game night!


----------



## Kerryann

Thalatte said:


> Whaaaaaa? MySQL dba? My sequel database? My sequel diamond bra?
> I love may Jong! I have a tile set!!! We should get together for game night!



Id love a diamond bra. I love mah jong and i have a set to but it smells funny. If love to play.


----------



## Thalatte

What do you say this Saturday? 8pm? I'll make cookies!


----------



## Kerryann

Thalatte said:


> What do you say this Saturday? 8pm? I'll make cookies!



Are you in Michigan? For some reason I thought you are in a different state


----------



## Thalatte

Kerryann said:


> Are you in Michigan? For some reason I thought you are in a different state



Oh right that whole state thing...*sigh* fine I guess we will postpone it...
I am in Arizona...


----------



## Kerryann

Thalatte said:


> Oh right that whole state thing...*sigh* fine I guess we will postpone it...
> I am in Arizona...



I got so excited for a minute.


----------



## Thalatte

All my friends live in other states!!!!! Wahhhhhhh!


Oh! M&M'S!!!


I'm bored...and I am tired of computers!


----------



## Kerryann

Good night


----------



## Thalatte

Kerryann said:


> Good night



Ok good night!


----------



## sibi

Is anyone up?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

sibi said:


> Is anyone up?



I am. Where the H E double toothpicks you been? I've been busy. In laws 40 yr. accumulation household/shop estate sale. 
Ran up to Portland to pick up that female russian I was talking about last week. The kid, (20's) didn't want a tortoise when she was given to him, but he didn't want to do it bad. He took her to the best reptile vet in these parts and built her an 8'x3' table with coco core substrate. I was very impressed with this kid. Good head on his shoulders and companionate. Check out what he built in his apartment for her. Mind you he's a server at a restaurant and alot of his money goes to helping his mom out. Brought tears to this old cowboys eyes ill tell you what. Dang it, I've used up all my photo space on the server.


----------



## theelectraco

Lets see that enclosure Ken!


----------



## Kerryann

Good morning and happy Friday.


----------



## sibi

Wow Cowboy, you've been busy. I was sure that no one was awake; so, I just logged off. I've been ignored a few times with a couple here talking about jeeps So, how the heck have you been. I fell a couple of times on the same leg. Messed it up good. I've been having the same problems with my sugars as I had after the heart attack. So, I've been out of it. But I'd like to pick your brain on something when you get up. I'll be back soon.


Cowboy_Ken said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am. Where the H E double toothpicks you been? I've been busy. In laws 40 yr. accumulation household/shop estate sale.
> Ran up to Portland to pick up that female russian I was talking about last week. The kid, (20's) didn't want a tortoise when she was given to him, but he didn't want to do it bad. He took her to the best reptile vet in these parts and built her an 8'x3' table with coco core substrate. I was very impressed with this kid. Good head on his shoulders and companionate. Check out what he built in his apartment for her. Mind you he's a server at a restaurant and alot of his money goes to helping his mom out. Brought tears to this old cowboys eyes ill tell you what. Dang it, I've used up all my photo space on the server.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jacqui

Morning! Just wanted to get that in, before I lose inernet connection again.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Good Morning! I have a busy day but wanted to say Hi.


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Good Morning! I have a busy day but wanted to say Hi.



How are things coming?


Even if my internet stays on, I might not be around much. I have wonderful 70s in store for the day. I am suppose to be doing something with my youngest daughter for my youngest son's birthday (which is really Sat), and Jeff may be past here on his way to a delivery and then coming back. I really want to go for a ride with him, but my psoriasis is so bad, I am not sure I could sit for that many hours.

So those are my plans for the day shading over a bit into Sat. How about all of you?


----------



## Thalatte

Morning everyone.


I plan on working and then I am going to find a fun place to go. Something like a piano or jazz bar maybe.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm gonna be helping out the sale all weekend. Sibi, I logged on 30 mins. After you posted, yet you were gonna already. Anyone want to buy a coal fired forge? Complete with a garbage sack full of coal from Alaska? I told my father-in-law, he should have been giving the coal out at Christmas. I'll post a link to the add if I can remember how to do it. Mind you, I'm up an hour earlier than normal so brain is moving a little slower than normal. I'm kinda bummed that I won't be here when Little Ricky gets up. You get used to tortoise routines pretty easy, seems to me. Guess I'll just put in the food in the dark, and Little Ricky will wake with, â€œMana from Heaven" and so start a new tortoise legend. Also, I'm not gonna get to observe that new russian female to see how she responds to here own outdoor enclosure. She'll be getting her food just like Little Ricky, yet I wanted to observe her some today. So it goes. Sibi, post or message brain pickings any time. I'll be spotty on the forum this weekend, yet I'll have leisure time after 9:00pm pst. Mrs.C. Nice to see you post, hope things smooth out nicely in your favor. Yvonne, thanks for the Maggie up day date. We all do miss her. Jacque, hope you get to hook up with Jeff. Yesterday, while driving the interstate, passing 18's, I was thinking off Jeff.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I'll tell you what...I sure missed you and your mod skills yesterday!! Its good to see you're getting some nice weather finally. How's the new little puppy? Have a name for him yet?

My big plans for the day are: I'm going to FOR SURE go into town and get some gas for the mower. Stop at the store for eggs, as I want to make a pound cake to go with my vanilla ice cream and strawberries.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Did anyone catch Elizabeth on Letterman last night? I was watching this morning and posited her out to Karen. Karen couldn't remember who she was, but asked if she was my new girlfriend. I was like, can I? It would appear, Karen wasn't serious...


http://salem.craigslist.org/gms/3680009029.html


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Jacque, hope you get to hook up with Jeff. Yesterday, while driving the interstate, passing 18's, I was thinking off Jeff.



For sure I will be seeing him Monday, as I cart him from one Dr to another. He is now thinking in the area where they put the port inhis chest, that it is growing. Also hurt likes when he is laying down and places his laptop on it. Darn sounds like more medical bills may be coming. 

Ken, do you realize we are showing our age calling them 18 wheelers, as many of them have traded some of those double tires sets for super single tires.


----------



## Zamric

Happy Friday Everyone!

...or as I like to call it "1/2 day till SpringBreak Starts!" (3 more hours!) WOO HOO!

I have a full week of Beautiful sunshine in the forecast... days in the 80's and loads of yard work to get accomplished and you can bet that Eros and Gaia will be tromping around in their outdoor enclosure for maximum amounts of time!


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> Well, I'll tell you what...I sure missed you and your mod skills yesterday!! Its good to see you're getting some nice weather finally. How's the new little puppy? Have a name for him yet?
> 
> My big plans for the day are: I'm going to FOR SURE go into town and get some gas for the mower. Stop at the store for eggs, as I want to make a pound cake to go with my vanilla ice cream and strawberries.



Even went to town to use the library one, but they were closed for some kind of meeting. 

I have gotten some strawberries, but have not ben impressed with them so far. I am looking forward to fixing some to go on ice cream, hold the cake for me. 






Zamric said:


> Happy Friday Everyone!
> 
> ...or as I like to call it "1/2 day till SpringBreak Starts!" (3 more hours!) WOO HOO!
> 
> I have a full week of Beautiful sunshine in the forecast... days in the 80's and loads of yard work to get accomplished and you can bet that Eros and Gaia will be tromping around in their outdoor enclosure for maximum amounts of time!



Enjoy!!


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Wow Cowboy, you've been busy. I was sure that no one was awake; so, I just logged off. I've been ignored a few times with a couple here talking about jeeps So, how the heck have you been. I fell a couple of times on the same leg. Messed it up good. I've been having the same problems with my sugars as I had after the heart attack. So, I've been out of it. But I'd like to pick your brain on something when you get up. I'll be back soon.
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am. Where the H E double toothpicks you been? I've been busy. In laws 40 yr. accumulation household/shop estate sale.
> Ran up to Portland to pick up that female russian I was talking about last week. The kid, (20's) didn't want a tortoise when she was given to him, but he didn't want to do it bad. He took her to the best reptile vet in these parts and built her an 8'x3' table with coco core substrate. I was very impressed with this kid. Good head on his shoulders and companionate. Check out what he built in his apartment for her. Mind you he's a server at a restaurant and alot of his money goes to helping his mom out. Brought tears to this old cowboys eyes ill tell you what. Dang it, I've used up all my photo space on the server.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Sorry about the Jeep talk.  I just get excited about it. 
I have been so swamped it's been hard for me concentrate on anything other than work lately.


----------



## Jacqui

I just realized, I forgot to send out the St Pat's cards I got.


----------



## Kerryann

emysemys said:


> Well, I'll tell you what...I sure missed you and your mod skills yesterday!! Its good to see you're getting some nice weather finally. How's the new little puppy? Have a name for him yet?
> 
> My big plans for the day are: I'm going to FOR SURE go into town and get some gas for the mower. Stop at the store for eggs, as I want to make a pound cake to go with my vanilla ice cream and strawberries.



Strawberry shortcake is my favorite dessert. Don't forget the whipped topping.



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Did anyone catch Elizabeth on Letterman last night? I was watching this morning and posited her out to Karen. Karen couldn't remember who she was, but asked if she was my new girlfriend. I was like, can I? It would appear, Karen wasn't serious...
> 
> 
> http://salem.craigslist.org/gms/3680009029.html





I was in bed before Letterman.  I am more of a hip hop girl anyway. 



Zamric said:


> Happy Friday Everyone!
> 
> ...or as I like to call it "1/2 day till SpringBreak Starts!" (3 more hours!) WOO HOO!
> 
> I have a full week of Beautiful sunshine in the forecast... days in the 80's and loads of yard work to get accomplished and you can bet that Eros and Gaia will be tromping around in their outdoor enclosure for maximum amounts of time!


Spring what???  We have a few days of winter left and from the forecast it looks like we are going to feel here in Michigan. 




Jacqui said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'll tell you what...I sure missed you and your mod skills yesterday!! Its good to see you're getting some nice weather finally. How's the new little puppy? Have a name for him yet?
> 
> My big plans for the day are: I'm going to FOR SURE go into town and get some gas for the mower. Stop at the store for eggs, as I want to make a pound cake to go with my vanilla ice cream and strawberries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even went to town to use the library one, but they were closed for some kind of meeting.
> 
> I have gotten some strawberries, but have not ben impressed with them so far. I am looking forward to fixing soe to go on ice cream, hold the cake for me.
> 
> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zamric said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday Everyone!
> 
> ...or as I like to call it "1/2 day till SpringBreak Starts!" (3 more hours!) WOO HOO!
> 
> I have a full week of Beautiful sunshine in the forecast... days in the 80's and loads of yard work to get accomplished and you can bet that Eros and Gaia will be tromping around in their outdoor enclosure for maximum amounts of time!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Enjoy!!
Click to expand...




I am sorry Jeff isn't feeling well from his port. Hopefully his dr visits are all good news.
I got some strawberries last week and they turned moldy so fast I couldn't eat them. I was very disappointed. I have been thinking about trying to grow strawberries this year. Oh did I tell you guys that I planted apple and pear trees? I am hoping to get a few fruit off the tree this year. 

I have been having this problem with what I thought were my allergies where my face turns all red and gets covered with hives. Yesterday in the afternoon I had eaten nothing and I had a flare up. I am wondering now its rosacea caused by stress. I sent my primary care guy a text last night about it because I had forgotten to ask him about that and a retin A prescription when I saw him a week ago.  He said it could be rosecea because it can be triggered by stress. I was sitting in my office yesterday stressing hard about the my sql stuff I was learning when it occurred. He told me to take ibuprofen and one of my beta blockers. I have lunch today with the client of much stress so lets hope it works.


----------



## Thalatte

Hey men looks like the in law sale is gonna be lots of fun. 

Jacqui sorry about Jeff. I hope it's nothing to serious.


----------



## Jacqui

Now my son isn't wanting to do anything for his birthday. He has homework to do.  *sniffle sniffle*


----------



## Yvonne G

**hands on hips with a stern look on her face***

Oh Boo Hoo! Man up and get ahold of yourself. Once the fledglings have left the nest, doing things with Mom is the last thing on their minds! You should feel lucky they even talk to you. I can't tell you the last time I had an email or phone call from my son or his family in Texas.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Hey Jacqui, So you and Jeff are not going to be able to get together Sunday??


----------



## Zamric

*It's [add favorite beer flavor here] Time!

Spring Break and the clock just got covered up for the next 10 days... NO DEAD LINES!

  *

_Have a nice day! _


----------



## Thalatte

NO DEADLINES!?!? What are you talking about? I have 12 character designs due in one week and only the people drawn!!! I haven't even started on their wardrobes or arsenals!!! Or their faces!!!

Do you think a game with faceless naked people would sell?


Well they have underwear...and jewelry...


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> **hands on hips with a stern look on her face***
> 
> Oh Boo Hoo! Man up and get ahold of yourself. Once the fledglings have left the nest, doing things with Mom is the last thing on their minds! You should feel lucky they even talk to you. I can't tell you the last time I had an email or phone call from my son or his family in Texas.



Hey, I raised my kids sorta right, family is important.     It wouldn't have bothered me, if we had not made plans. Now I have 18 green boiled eggs and a big pot of chili in my frig. I can freeze the chili, but not the eggs.


----------



## Kerryann

Well I have a happier client and lunch was fun.  Also there were no under the table shenanigans. I told my husband and he said I must not really want a raise.  I love him because he's got my same horrible sense of humor. 

Jacqui, you can come here and pretend it's my birthday and celebrate.  I would love that!!


----------



## Jacqui

Len said:


> Hey Jacqui, So you and Jeff are not going to be able to get together Sunday??



Won't know until tomorrow. They deliver the load they have in the am. They possibly could pickup a meat load and just have enough time on it that he could make his appts on Monday on their way back by. His partner wanted to hitch a ride back to Chicago to spend the time waiting for Jeff, but they didn't have anybody going there he could ride with (which is kinda a lie).




Kerryann said:


> Well I have a happier client and lunch was fun.  Also there were no under the table shenanigans. I told my husband and he said I must not really want a raise.  I love him because he's got my same horrible sense of humor.
> 
> Jacqui, you can come here and pretend it's my birthday and celebrate.  I would love that!!



Tell Mikey, it's the client that would get the raise, not you.  

That might end up with both of us in trouble, if we partied together.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Len said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Jacqui, So you and Jeff are not going to be able to get together Sunday??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Won't know until tomorrow. They deliver the load they have in the am. They possibly could pickup a meat load and just have enough time on it that he could make his appts on Monday on their way back by. His partner wanted to hitch a ride back to Chicago to spend the time waiting for Jeff, but they didn't have anybody going there he could ride with (which is kinda a lie).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I have a happier client and lunch was fun.  Also there were no under the table shenanigans. I told my husband and he said I must not really want a raise.  I love him because he's got my same horrible sense of humor.
> 
> Jacqui, you can come here and pretend it's my birthday and celebrate.  I would love that!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell Mikey, it's the client that would get the raise, not you.
> 
> That might end up with both of us in trouble, if we partied together.
Click to expand...




Trouble can only be good right.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Trouble can only be good right.



I don't know, it's been so long since I did anything I could get in trouble for.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Hi all, so the house is ready to be listed on Monday, we just have to straighten & organize the boxes in the basement and clean up the yard this weekend. We re-nogiated with the sellers of the house we want and came to terms re: the roof so that is all set to close 30 days from yesterday. 
And as part of my new years resolution I said yes to a girls night out last night with some of the moms that have kids in my middle child's class and had a really nice time. I typically don't like going out or to parties but since I am now saying yes more I gave it a shot and was pleasantly surprised!


----------



## Jacqui

Erin that is great on all fronts Kidling is not sick any longer either correct? Plus how is Reagan doing?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> Erin that is great on all fronts Kidling is not sick any longer either correct? Plus how is Reagan doing?



Yep, no one is sick and Reagan is not limping anymore. Although the kids have renamed her "potato" because she is getting fat and looks more like a potato than a dog but we changed her food and stopped using her as a vacuum for the kitchen because the vet said that her weight gain could have contributed to her dislocated knee!! 

I still have to catch up on chat but I am sorry your son cancelled on you and am horrified by the thought that it will someday happen to me


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi Everyone 




Kerryann said:


> I want a hemi.
> You guys are quiet tonight.



The hemi is nice, especially when some yahoo is being a jerk on the freeway ;0
:cool


----------



## Jacqui

Hi Kitten!

I think I got a sunburn while working in the yard and watching Dude and the puppy.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hey Jacqui  owie  that means you were out in the nice weather..I won't be in the warm weather until tomorrow until we fly to ft myers sat  I'm in Boise ID for work until then


----------



## Jacqui

It was almost 80 here. I actually thought a few times that it was too hot to be out working.  Tomorrow it will only be in the 40s again.  I went to Fort Meyers once. Pretty beaches. Your going for spring break I am guessing?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> It was almost 80 here. I actually thought a few times that it was too hot to be out working.  Tomorrow it will only be in the 40s again.  I went to Fort Meyers once. Pretty beaches. Your going for spring break I am guessing?



Wow, that is crazy that is was almost 80!! It's snowing right now here and there is no spring weather in the 10 day forecast .


----------



## AZtortMom

Nah, my boyfriends' parents are at the condo there and they want to see us (me) before our schedules get really busy again  I didn't get to see them over Christmas because I was working


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here is one of those Cowboy PSA's ; if any of youse is in Nashville tonight, and I'm not making this up, there is gonna be a country swing band from Japan playing at some club. That's right, a Japanese country swing band! I can't make this up. If that wouldn't be entertaining, see a doctor!


----------



## AZtortMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here is one of those Cowboy PSA's ; if any of youse is in Nashville tonight, and I'm not making this up, there is gonna be a country swing band from Japan playing at some club. That's right, a Japanese country swing band! I can't make this up. If that wouldn't be entertaining, see a doctor!



sounds like fun! would go if I didn't have to work 




CtTortoiseMom said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was almost 80 here. I actually thought a few times that it was too hot to be out working.  Tomorrow it will only be in the 40s again.  I went to Fort Meyers once. Pretty beaches. Your going for spring break I am guessing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that is crazy that is was almost 80!! It's snowing right now here and there is no spring weather in the 10 day forecast .
Click to expand...


It was almost 70 in Boise today, now its going to drop back down into the 40-50's yuck! it makes me even more home sick when its almost 90 at home


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'd go but my map thing says its 2430 miles to there. I'm afraid I'd miss the show.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui:

I see lots of green egg salad sandwiches, potato salad with green things in it and green deviled eggs in your future. I wonder what the redfoots would think of green eggs.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And to think I just saw the FAQ folder. I even posted a question that newbies would ask to get it answered.


----------



## Kerryann

Two words... Yoz spumonte... mmmmm
I lovvvvvvvvveeeeeeeeee it. 

Mike said we are getting to the brewery at 8 am on Sunday. I was like what????

A Japanese swing band would be fun.


----------



## Thalatte

Oh we had wonderful weather today! Overcast but still 95F...wonder how hot it would have been without the clouds?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Thalatte said:


> Oh we had wonderful weather today! Overcast but still 95F...wonder how hot it would have been without the clouds?



Where are you, the planet Mars?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Thalatte said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh we had wonderful weather today! Overcast but still 95F...wonder how hot it would have been without the clouds?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you, the planet Mars?
Click to expand...


Haha, for real do you see a lot of red dust. Oh wait, I just figured out where you are.... AZ, right?


----------



## AZtortMom

Thalatte said:


> Oh we had wonderful weather today! Overcast but still 95F...wonder how hot it would have been without the clouds?



I think AZ


----------



## Jacqui

Yeppers, she is AZ.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I thought Arizona was a territory. Next thing ya know we'll be buying land from the soviets!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I thought Arizona was a territory. Next thing ya know we'll be buying land from the soviets!!



*eye roll* too funny


----------



## Kerryann

80 degrees and 95 degrees... what?? I am soo jealous!!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> 80 degrees and 95 degrees... what?? I am soo jealous!!!!!



See, we shoulda had the party here!


----------



## AZtortMom

View attachment 39635


The weather now..


----------



## Thalatte

Yep Arizona. Averages 112 during the summer.


Oh and just to put a downer on everything joker my bearded dragon died.


----------



## AZtortMom

I'm so sorry


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 80 degrees and 95 degrees... what?? I am soo jealous!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See, we shoulda had the party here!
Click to expand...


I am on my way. Can you guys handle me out there? 



Thalatte said:


> Yep Arizona. Averages 112 during the summer.
> 
> 
> Oh and just to put a downer on everything joker my bearded dragon died.



I am so sorry 


I am hearing reports that lil wayne is dying?? What's the 411?


----------



## sibi

Thalatte, I'm so sorry about your bearded dragon, Joker. Is there another animal dying also? I hope not. It's always hard to see one of your babies die. Sorry.


Thalatte said:


> Yep Arizona. Averages 112 during the summer.
> 
> 
> Oh and just to put a downer on everything joker my bearded dragon died.




I wish I were there at the sale. I saw a bunch of the gravy cups that I'd love to get. The center, blue one is really nice. I loooooove sales with older things. Things that they don't even make anymore. And, unfortunately, I can't go to the event in TN, although it's only 7 hours drive for me. I drove there once with hubby. It was a long drive! But, I drove 6 hours to take my tort to the Animal Hosp in Gainesville. Would have loved to go though. If maybe I had more notice about it. Anyway, I hope to post more tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## Thalatte

Maybe. One of my hatchling box turtles has been rather lethargic since coming out of brumation so far he isn't dead but it isn't looking good.

If it follows the current pattern he will die next weekend.


Apparently he overdosed on drugs... I am so surprised that a rapper overdosed...


That last part was about lil Wayne not me reptiles


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Thalatte, I'm so sorry about your bearded dragon, Joker. Is there another animal dying also? I hope not. It's always hard to see one of your babies die. Sorry.
> 
> 
> Thalatte said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep Arizona. Averages 112 during the summer.
> 
> 
> Oh and just to put a downer on everything joker my bearded dragon died.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I were there at the sale. I saw a bunch of the gravy cups that I'd love to get. The center, blue one is really nice. I loooooove sales with older things. Things that they don't even make anymore. And, unfortunately, I can't go to the event in TN, although it's only 7 hours drive for me. I drove there once with hubby. It was a long drive! But, I drove 6 hours to take my tort to the Animal Hosp in Gainesville. Would have loved to go though. If maybe I had more notice about it. Anyway, I hope to post more tonight and tomorrow.
Click to expand...




I love antiques too.  Last time we went through Ohio we passed by these two huge flea markets and antique places and couldn't go because we were afraid someone would steal the wheels and tires we were hauling.
A lot of the antiques I have either came from my grandmothers house or from my mom. It's amazing how stuff used to hold up.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Thalatte said:


> Maybe. One of my hatchling box turtles has been rather lethargic since coming out of brumation so far he isn't dead but it isn't looking good.
> 
> If it follows the current pattern he will die next weekend.
> 
> 
> Apparently he overdosed on drugs... I am so surprised that a rapper overdosed...
> 
> 
> That last part was about lil Wayne not me reptiles





I was thinking the same thing, about lil Wayne not your reptiles. 
I am sorry about your loss


----------



## sibi

My feeling exactly. That was when there were real skills in workmanship. Not today since everything is made in China now. Cheap quality, poor workmanship, and outright "don't give a hoot" attitude about making things for American consumption. They don't even care if they poison our children with the products they make. I can go on and on, but, in the end, it's the greedy Executives of these multimillion dollar companies that went for cheaper labor that's at fault. 
Okay, that's enough of that. So, Kerryann, I read all is going well with work. What are you doing for entertainment lately? Did you check out the website I gave to Yvonne for the photo of me and the Bit-Wizards group who went to the play/ballet? It was www.facebook.com/bitwizards



Kerryann said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thalatte, I'm so sorry about your bearded dragon, Joker. Is there another animal dying also? I hope not. It's always hard to see one of your babies die. Sorry.
> 
> 
> Thalatte said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep Arizona. Averages 112 during the summer.
> 
> 
> Oh and just to put a downer on everything joker my bearded dragon died.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I were there at the sale. I saw a bunch of the gravy cups that I'd love to get. The center, blue one is really nice. I loooooove sales with older things. Things that they don't even make anymore. And, unfortunately, I can't go to the event in TN, although it's only 7 hours drive for me. I drove there once with hubby. It was a long drive! But, I drove 6 hours to take my tort to the Animal Hosp in Gainesville. Would have loved to go though. If maybe I had more notice about it. Anyway, I hope to post more tonight and tomorrow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love antiques too.  Last time we went through Ohio we passed by these two huge flea markets and antique places and couldn't go because we were afraid someone would steal the wheels and tires we were hauling.
> A lot of the antiques I have either came from my grandmothers house or from my mom. It's amazing how stuff used to hold up.
Click to expand...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I have a tortoise dilemma. I have been avoiding calling the different people that are housing the tortoises for me. I have been avoiding checking on them because if something is wrong I am very limited in what I can do. In addition, these people are trusted keepers that are doing me a favor and probably won't appreciate me asking for this past weeks diet, temps, humidity and overal health. The dilemma is I am dying to hear how they are doing but do not think I would be able to not ask a million questions and if something sounded strange to me I can't bring them home. So I guess my question is what would you do? Call or not call?


----------



## Thalatte

Call. If these are people you know then they should know how much you love your torts. If they are people you dont know then that is an even bigger reason to call.

I thought my sitter was experienced and that I had trained them well enough on what I do. They do an ok job but it isnt the best so I am constantly calling to remind them of things. You need to do whats right for you and your torts not do what makes the other person feel good.


----------



## sibi

Oh, Erin, call them. Just ask them is everything fine with your tortoises. After all, they are YOUR torts, and most professionals will understand your concerns. Even if there's something that doesn't sound right, talk about it. Tell them what you would do. There's no harm in that. Don't think that because they should know what they're doing that they do. Lots of things about torts are individualized and somethings work with torts, and other things don't. It's your job to explain what works for your babies. Call...it'll be fine, you'll see.



CtTortoiseMom said:


> I have a tortoise dilemma. I have been avoiding calling the different people that are housing the tortoises for me. I have been avoiding checking on them because if something is wrong I am very limited in what I can do. In addition, these people are trusted keepers that are doing me a favor and probably won't appreciate me asking for this past weeks diet, temps, humidity and overal health. The dilemma is I am dying to hear how they are doing but do not think I would be able to not ask a million questions and if something sounded strange to me I can't bring them home. So I guess my question is what would you do? Call or not call?


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> My feeling exactly. That was when there were real skills in workmanship. Not today since everything is made in China now. Cheap quality, poor workmanship, and outright "don't give a hoot" attitude about making things for American consumption. They don't even care if they poison our children with the products they make. I can go on and on, but, in the end, it's the greedy Executives of these multimillion dollar companies that went for cheaper labor that's at fault.
> Okay, that's enough of that. So, Kerryann, I read all is going well with work. What are you doing for entertainment lately? Did you check out the website I gave to Yvonne for the photo of me and the Bit-Wizards group who went to the play/ballet? It was www.facebook.com/bitwizards
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thalatte, I'm so sorry about your bearded dragon, Joker. Is there another animal dying also? I hope not. It's always hard to see one of your babies die. Sorry.
> 
> 
> Thalatte said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep Arizona. Averages 112 during the summer.
> 
> 
> Oh and just to put a downer on everything joker my bearded dragon died.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I were there at the sale. I saw a bunch of the gravy cups that I'd love to get. The center, blue one is really nice. I loooooove sales with older things. Things that they don't even make anymore. And, unfortunately, I can't go to the event in TN, although it's only 7 hours drive for me. I drove there once with hubby. It was a long drive! But, I drove 6 hours to take my tort to the Animal Hosp in Gainesville. Would have loved to go though. If maybe I had more notice about it. Anyway, I hope to post more tonight and tomorrow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love antiques too.  Last time we went through Ohio we passed by these two huge flea markets and antique places and couldn't go because we were afraid someone would steal the wheels and tires we were hauling.
> A lot of the antiques I have either came from my grandmothers house or from my mom. It's amazing how stuff used to hold up.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




I am gonna go check that out now. I am spending most of this weekend monitoring for the client to make him happy once again.


Your hair looks longer than it did in the Israel trip. You guys look so happy


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

You guys all fancy using The Facebook and all. 

Pulled in over $2000.00 today at the garage sale. Two more days to go...I think it means things were priced too low. But moving the stuff was the objective and that has been good.


----------



## Kerryann

Erin I'd call but yes you have to be diplomatic. You will drive yourself crazy if you don't.
Ken.. How much stuff do you have to sell. That's good money.


----------



## sibi

How are the gravy bowls going? Have they all sold out?


Cowboy_Ken said:


> You guys all fancy using The Facebook and all.
> 
> Pulled in over $2000.00 today at the garage sale. Two more days to go...I think it means things were priced too low. But moving the stuff was the objective and that has been good.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

sibi said:


> How are the gravy bowls going? Have they all sold out?



That was the crazy part. People weren't buying them. I thought for sure they'd all go fast but nope. $2.00 each and the counter still has in the neighborhood of twenty left. Although that Wedgwood piece you like went in the first five I think.


----------



## sibi

Yeap. The picture came out terrible and out of focus. I took better pics on skydive. If you want to see those, along with some of the art work we saw before the play, just let me know and I'll give you the link. But, yes, the hair is longer, although, not for long. I'm waiting until it get's to a certain length, and then I'll get the hair cut just the way I want it. I'm also letting the silver gray grow out. It actually looks great with the blonde so that it looks like I get highlights in. My friend says it looks platinum white. Unfortunately, I'm the shortest and fattest of the group. I'm working on the weight part though. Can't do anything about the height 


Kerryann said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> My feeling exactly. That was when there were real skills in workmanship. Not today since everything is made in China now. Cheap quality, poor workmanship, and outright "don't give a hoot" attitude about making things for American consumption. They don't even care if they poison our children with the products they make. I can go on and on, but, in the end, it's the greedy Executives of these multimillion dollar companies that went for cheaper labor that's at fault.
> Okay, that's enough of that. So, Kerryann, I read all is going well with work. What are you doing for entertainment lately? Did you check out the website I gave to Yvonne for the photo of me and the Bit-Wizards group who went to the play/ballet? It was www.facebook.com/bitwizards
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thalatte, I'm so sorry about your bearded dragon, Joker. Is there another animal dying also? I hope not. It's always hard to see one of your babies die. Sorry.
> 
> 
> Thalatte said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep Arizona. Averages 112 during the summer.
> 
> 
> Oh and just to put a downer on everything joker my bearded dragon died.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I were there at the sale. I saw a bunch of the gravy cups that I'd love to get. The center, blue one is really nice. I loooooove sales with older things. Things that they don't even make anymore. And, unfortunately, I can't go to the event in TN, although it's only 7 hours drive for me. I drove there once with hubby. It was a long drive! But, I drove 6 hours to take my tort to the Animal Hosp in Gainesville. Would have loved to go though. If maybe I had more notice about it. Anyway, I hope to post more tonight and tomorrow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love antiques too.  Last time we went through Ohio we passed by these two huge flea markets and antique places and couldn't go because we were afraid someone would steal the wheels and tires we were hauling.
> A lot of the antiques I have either came from my grandmothers house or from my mom. It's amazing how stuff used to hold up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am gonna go check that out now. I am spending most of this weekend monitoring for the client to make him happy once again.
> 
> 
> Your hair looks longer than it did in the Israel trip. You guys look so happy
Click to expand...






Figures. I also like the back row, right side, also blueish. Is that sold? Heck, if I were there, I'd take them all, whatever is left at $2 a piece. Shoot, I would have bought up half the stuff there. Too bad.



Cowboy_Ken said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> How are the gravy bowls going? Have they all sold out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was the crazy part. People weren't buying them. I thought for sure they'd all go fast but nope. $2.00 each and the counter still has in the neighborhood of twenty left. Although that Wedgwood piece you like went in the first five I think.
Click to expand...



I'm gonna have to call it a night guys. I'm exhausted and need to be up tomorrow early for a company football game. Speak to you all tomorrow.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sibi, if you want gravy boats I'll see what's left and pm you in the morning. I'd be happy to set them aside for you.


----------



## Thalatte

Good night everyone. My dog is starting to get weird so its time for her bedtime which means its my bed time.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Everyone still sleeping? Wow!


----------



## AZtortMom

CtTortoiseMom said:


> I have a tortoise dilemma. I have been avoiding calling the different people that are housing the tortoises for me. I have been avoiding checking on them because if something is wrong I am very limited in what I can do. In addition, these people are trusted keepers that are doing me a favor and probably won't appreciate me asking for this past weeks diet, temps, humidity and overal health. The dilemma is I am dying to hear how they are doing but do not think I would be able to not ask a million questions and if something sounded strange to me I can't bring them home. So I guess my question is what would you do? Call or not call?



You definitely should call  being a professional pet sitter for 16 years before this gig, I was never offended when someone called and asked me questions about how I was taking care of their pets especially if it were long term  just be diplomatic like it was shared earlier 




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Everyone still sleeping? Wow!



Morning  not me. I've been up since 330am Idaho, but had to get to the airport and sit stand by in case by airline needs me


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm up prepping to head to the sale. Friday, first day of the sale, 4 people started rummaging through stuff at 6:30 regardless of the clear 8:00 opening time. Today I'll be there for those rude people that think they're special.


----------



## Jacqui

*Morning!!!*


----------



## AZtortMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm up prepping to head to the sale. Friday, first day of the sale, 4 people started rummaging through stuff at 6:30 regardless of the clear 8:00 opening time. Today I'll be there for those rude people that think they're special.



Gotta love those rude, "special" people 




Jacqui said:


> Morning!!!



Morning jaqui!


----------



## mctlong

As long as those special people buy something and don't just waste your time.

Good morning everyone and Happy St. Patty's Day weekend.


----------



## Kerryann

I slept in this morning. 
Good luck with the sale.
I woke up to an inch of fresh snow . I was hoping to run today but the snow will kill that plan.




sibi said:


> Yeap. The picture came out terrible and out of focus. I took better pics on skydive. If you want to see those, along with some of the art work we saw before the play, just let me know and I'll give you the link. But, yes, the hair is longer, although, not for long. I'm waiting until it get's to a certain length, and then I'll get the hair cut just the way I want it. I'm also letting the silver gray grow out. It actually looks great with the blonde so that it looks like I get highlights in. My friend says it looks platinum white. Unfortunately, I'm the shortest and fattest of the group. I'm working on the weight part though. Can't do anything about the height
> 
> 
> 
> Figures. I also like the back row, right side, also blueish. Is that sold? Heck, if I were there, I'd take them all, whatever is left at $2 a piece. Shoot, I would have bought up half the stuff there. Too bad.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna have to call it a night guys. I'm exhausted and need to be up tomorrow early for a company football game. Speak to you all tomorrow.






Being short would be nice I think. You can wear heels and not be an Amazon. When I'm in heels I'm 5'10 . My weight is an ongoing issue too so I know that struggle. If you keep working on it you will get to your goal. 
I think your hair looks nice.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Good Morning! I slept in as well this morning but after I read your responses I left message's for Chewy, Sid & Leia's caretakers and I already feel a weight has been lifted. I am also going to try and visit them. I am excited! 

Today, I have to work at a girl scout cookie booth outside a store in 30 degree weather with my 6 yo and finish cleaning the basement and packing up the kitchen to make the cabinets less full. So that is my fun day


----------



## AZtortMom

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Good Morning! I slept in as well this morning but after I read your responses I left message's for Chewy, Sid & Leia's caretakers and I already feel a weight has been lifted. I am also going to try and visit them. I am excited!
> 
> Today, I have to work at a girl scout cookie booth outside a store in 30 degree weather with my 6 yo and finish cleaning the basement and packing up the kitchen to make the cabinets less full. So that is my fun day



I'm glad you called  brr! I will send some warm rays your way to keep you warm during your day 




mctlong said:


> As long as those special people buy something and don't just waste your time.
> 
> Good morning everyone and Happy St. Patty's Day weekend.



Good morning


----------



## Yvonne G

Good morning back to you all!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning emysemys


----------



## Jacqui

Ken, did you chase off the "early birds"? At the very least, I hope nothing was actually sold before the stated opening time. I hate seeing something listed for sale, waiting til the listed time, only to find the item I drove all the distance to buy was sold earlier. I feel if your not going to keep to the listed time, don't be giving an opening time.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Ken, did you chase off the "early birds"? At the very least, I hope nothing was actually sold before the stated opening time. I hate seeing something listed for sale, waiting til the listed time, only to find the item I drove all the distance to buy was sold earlier. I feel if your not going to keep to the listed time, don't be giving an opening time.



yuppers


----------



## Thalatte

Morning!


Being short is ok but I need a few more inches! In heels I barely reach 5'1"


----------



## sibi

Me too. Good morning everyone! Isn't it funny that people who are tall want to be shorter, and those who are short wish they were taller. Anyway, Cowboy, if the gravy bowls are still there, put me in for the rest, and I'll pay shipping to get it to me. Tell me what I need to write the check for.


Thalatte said:


> Morning!
> 
> 
> Being short is ok but I need a few more inches! In heels I barely reach 5'1"


----------



## AZtortMom

Thalatte said:


> Morning!
> 
> 
> Being short is ok but I need a few more inches! In heels I barely reach 5'1"



I don't have a problem being tall (5'11'') it's other people that do..mainly men


----------



## Thalatte

I just want 2.5 inches so I can reach 5'1" that way I don't have to hem clothes labeled petite and I can wear above the knee boots without looking like I lost my legs.


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Good Morning! I slept in as well this morning but after I read your responses I left message's for Chewy, Sid & Leia's caretakers and I already feel a weight has been lifted. I am also going to try and visit them. I am excited!
> 
> Today, I have to work at a girl scout cookie booth outside a store in 30 degree weather with my 6 yo and finish cleaning the basement and packing up the kitchen to make the cabinets less full. So that is my fun day



I used to enjoy when my marginated's old owner would stop by and play with him. I thought it was good because he got extra exercise and I didn't have to do anything to make that happen. Also it made me feel better that she knew how well he is cared for because I knew if I had to give up an animal I would be worried.


sibi said:


> Me too. Good morning everyone! Isn't it funny that people who are tall want to be shorter, and those who are short wish they were taller. Anyway, Cowboy, if the gravy bowls are still there, put me in for the rest, and I'll pay shipping to get it to me. Tell me what I need to write the check for.
> 
> 
> Thalatte said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning!
> 
> 
> Being short is ok but I need a few more inches! In heels I barely reach 5'1"
Click to expand...


What is a gravy bowl? Now I am interested.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> What is a gravy bowl? Now I am interested.



It's what you put the gravy into to serve it. Some of them almost remind me of an Aladdin's lamp only shorter and fatter. 


I don't mind being short, after all dynomite comes in little packages.   Plus I rarely have to worry about ducking, so I won't hit my head.


----------



## AZtortMom

Thalatte said:


> I just want 2.5 inches so I can reach 5'1" that way I don't have to hem clothes labeled petite and I can wear above the knee boots without looking like I lost my legs.



 I always have to go and have things let out , so I don't look like the flood is coming  the problems we have to stay pretty 




Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is a gravy bowl? Now I am interested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's what you put the gravy into to serve it. Some of them almost remind me of an Aladdin's lamp only shorter and fatter.
> 
> 
> I don't mind being short, after all dynomite comes in little packages.   Plus I rarely have to worry about ducking, so I won't hit my head.
Click to expand...




LOL! love it!


----------



## sibi

I have to admit, I never had my head hit the cabinet. My hubby, on the other hand, had smacked his head real hard on time; and I always get blamed for opening the cabinet door while I was putting dishes away. Go figure.


Chainsawkitten said:


> Thalatte said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just want 2.5 inches so I can reach 5'1" that way I don't have to hem clothes labeled petite and I can wear above the knee boots without looking like I lost my legs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always have to go and have things let out , so I don't look like the flood is coming  the problems we have to stay pretty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is a gravy bowl? Now I am interested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's what you put the gravy into to serve it. Some of them almost remind me of an Aladdin's lamp only shorter and fatter.
> 
> 
> I don't mind being short, after all dynomite comes in little packages.   Plus I rarely have to worry about ducking, so I won't hit my head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! love it!
Click to expand...


----------



## Thalatte

I haven't hit my head but I do get out in lockers and cabinets and other small places or if in the way I have had people pick me up by the shoulders and put my ontop of tall things so I don't get "run over". Really it's because they have fun teasing me.


----------



## Kerryann

Chainsawkitten said:


> I always have to go and have things let out , so I don't look like the flood is coming  the problems we have to stay pretty
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! love it!





I have it weird for length I'm five six and a half and sometimes pants are too long and sometimes too short


----------



## Thalatte

Oh and I feel like most of the people that hit on me are pedophiles...
This is the downside of being short.


----------



## theelectraco

Sometimes I forgot how nice it is being tall until I see my coworkers have to get a stool to get stuff off the top shelf at work that I can easily reach >.<


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Thalatte said:


> Oh and I feel like most of the people that hit on me are pedophiles...
> This is the downside of being short.



Haha! I totally get that! I am 5'3 and the only thing that stinks is I never got to wear capri's because they look like pants on me. I always have to get pants that are labeled "short" or "petite" and most stores only carrie regular or long. I hate getting my jeans hemmed because it never looks right. Also all the jeans my friends where like 7 for all man kind & true religion have a 34 inseam, I even have to role up my skinny jeans at the bottom. I really only wear American Eagle jeggings and boy field jeans in short because they are perfect length.


----------



## Thalatte

I like American eagle but even their short length is too long. Aeropostale is really the only place that has pants that are short enough for me but they are sooo expensive!


----------



## Jacqui

I don't mind wearing pants that say "petite", because that sounds like they are implying I am thin and beautiful. 




theelectraco said:


> Sometimes I forgot how nice it is being tall until I see my coworkers have to get a stool to get stuff off the top shelf at work that I can easily reach >.<



Instead of a stool, it allows me to flirt and ask some cute guy if he can reach something for me.  Hey, ya gotta learn to work with what you have.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Thalatte said:


> I like American eagle but even their short length is too long. Aeropostale is really the only place that has pants that are short enough for me but they are sooo expensive!



I can't shop at Aeropostale because that is where my daughter shops! She just made it into 00's there and shr doesn't like that I even shop at American Eagle!


----------



## Thalatte

Yeah since my sister got into motorcross and all the motor cross brands like fox my mother has started wearing all the brands as well so she can be "cool" and it ticks me off that I dress older than my mother. But I guess it's better than her dressing like a biker again.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Thalatte said:


> Yeah since my sister got into motorcross and all the motor cross brands like fox my mother has started wearing all the brands as well so she can be "cool" and it ticks me off that I dress older than my mother. But I guess it's better than her dressing like a biker again.



Yah, I would die if anyone thought I was trying to dress like a teen! I just found yoga pants that say "short" and really ate at JJill. I was so excited!! I hot a black yoga skirt there too. Jcrews shorts run small so you might be able to wear them.


----------



## Jacqui

I shop at WalMart...


----------



## Thalatte

I only buy pants at Aeropostale and American eagle as they are the only ones that come close to fitting otherwise I shop at target and Marshall's.


----------



## theelectraco

Thalatte said:


> I only buy pants at Aeropostale and American eagle as they are the only ones that come close to fitting otherwise I shop at target and Marshall's.



I love Marshall's! Best place to get nice clothes for a decent price


----------



## Yvonne G

I only wear sweats, and my preferred brand is Hanes, which you can buy either at Walmart or K-Mart! Of course in the summer, I wear shorts. I generally buy them (when I need them) through catalogs. When you're a hermit, you usually don't have to worry about "dressing" to go out.


----------



## Thalatte

emysemys said:


> I only wear sweats, and my preferred brand is Hanes, which you can buy either at Walmart or K-Mart! Of course in the summer, I wear shorts. I generally buy them (when I need them) through catalogs. When you're a hermit, you usually don't have to worry about "dressing" to go out.



Or when your a nanny! My work uniform is yoga pants and tshirts! Year round!
But now I have to get back into wearing business suits and scrubs...


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> I don't mind wearing pants that say "petite", because that sounds like they are implying I am thin and beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of a stool, it allows me to flirt and ask some cute guy if he can reach something for me.  Hey, ya gotta learn to work with what you have.





That's my style too 
I have a girl who works for me that alters my clothes. I always need the butt and hips taken in misses sizes.
I do roll my bottoms on my skinnies because it looks cute with flats and you can't see it with jeans.
Ken is glad he's busy today with all the fashion talk.
Oddly enough I'm the tallest girl my hub ever dated. His exes were always short but he said my hair made up for my height 




theelectraco said:


> I love Marshall's! Best place to get nice clothes for a decent price



Me too tjmaxx, marshalls, and loehmanns are my go to. My girlfriends always laugh because I will have something cute and be like I got it for $5 on clearance. I love bargains.




Jacqui said:


> I shop at WalMart...



I get some cute stuff at Walmart. I get so many compliments on the shirt I'm wearing today and I got it at Walmart on clearance for $2


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I like TJ Maxx & Marshals but my fave is Nordstrom Rack! I get all of my shoes and sunglasses there and always find cute stuff for the kids there too. Okay, enough stalling I have to pack up the kitchen & run the boxes to the storage unit. Byeeee!


----------



## Thalatte

Finally have a day off and I am just watching my sister clean her house will I let puppies!
It's so nice to relax while someone else works!


----------



## Kerryann

I am trying to figure out what to make for dinner  I have no creativity left in my body. I have to spend the night reviewing diagnostic reports so I can meet with my client on Monday and go through the results of my tests I am currently running.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I only wear Levi 501's or comfy pants. 

Sorry. And the Levi's are boot cut.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I only wear Levi 501's or comfy pants.
> 
> Sorry. And the Levi's are boot cut.



I have a pair of Levi 501 skinnies . They are loose and I love them on a cold day with a hooded sweatshirt and warm boots! Oops, stalling again!!


----------



## Jacqui

I have a few sweats for around the house, but mainly it's jeans for me. Is there another kind of shirt other then sweatshirts and tshirts?


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> I have a few sweats for around the house, but mainly it's jeans for me. Is there another kind of shirt other then sweatshirts and tshirts?



Tanks, Camis, button downs, 
I just bought pink and teal jeans to get ready for spring. Two pair separate colors


----------



## Jacqui

Ken, how is the sell going?


----------



## AZtortMom

Well, my TFO peeps have a good next few days, I'm going to bounce.. I'm heading to ft Meyers until Tuesday morning  peace out!


----------



## Thalatte

Have fun!!!


----------



## Kerryann

Have fun and I am jealous of the warmth. I woke up to snow this morning.  I felt weird buying bright spring colored clothes when winter doesn't seem to be giving up it's death grip on Michigan.

Ken, you should have taken pics of everything you were selling. It has to be a huge sale.


----------



## Kerryann

Have fun and I am jealous of the warmth. I woke up to snow this morning.  I felt weird buying bright spring colored clothes when winter doesn't seem to be giving up it's death grip on Michigan.

Ken, you should have taken pics of everything you were selling. It has to be a huge sale.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Hit 80 here today. I didn't get off work till 6 but took Rosie out for sun and dandelions. She peed on my shoe and flailed her head at me taking her back inside >.< 

Introduced her to the solar powered tortoise by our front steps and at first she was taken aback, then it was "love at first bite" 

Hopefully the picture works from my phone..


----------



## Thalatte

So kerryann what did you end up making for dinner?


If I could swap out weather so you got 95F and I got snow I would do it in a heartbeat!




RosieRedfoot said:


> Hit 80 here today. I didn't get off work till 6 but took Rosie out for sun and dandelions. She peed on my shoe and flailed her head at me taking her back inside >.<
> 
> Introduced her to the solar powered tortoise by our front steps and at first she was taken aback, then it was "love at first bite"
> 
> Hopefully the picture works from my phone..



Cute!!! Though apparently she doesn't like being taken away from her sweetie!


----------



## Jacqui

Well it does sorta look like a green color of something you might eat.


----------



## Kerryann

RosieRedfoot said:


> Hit 80 here today. I didn't get off work till 6 but took Rosie out for sun and dandelions. She peed on my shoe and flailed her head at me taking her back inside >.<
> 
> Introduced her to the solar powered tortoise by our front steps and at first she was taken aback, then it was "love at first bite"
> 
> Hopefully the picture works from my phone..
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 39698



I have that same tortoise yard thingy. I love it. I haven't put up my betty to it but I am sure she would bite it too. She will run over to my lab and bite her if she can see her. 



Thalatte said:


> So kerryann what did you end up making for dinner?
> 
> 
> If I could swap out weather so you got 95F and I got snow I would do it in a heartbeat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieRedfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hit 80 here today. I didn't get off work till 6 but took Rosie out for sun and dandelions. She peed on my shoe and flailed her head at me taking her back inside >.<
> 
> Introduced her to the solar powered tortoise by our front steps and at first she was taken aback, then it was "love at first bite"
> 
> Hopefully the picture works from my phone..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute!!! Though apparently she doesn't like being taken away from her sweetie!
Click to expand...




I made brown rice and a vegetable stir fry in a thai coconut curry sauce. Lots of heat for me and little heat for the hubs. I got these chinese eggplants at the store today and had to use them in something. The organic greens available today were blah so I have to go to whole foods for tortoise food this week. I did snag up some organic watercress.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Rosie "samples" anything in reach! Including shoes, tires, and my flower bed!


----------



## sibi

The only solution is to go to a country where the average person is as short as you are. There you'll find clothing in abundance that will fit like a glove. When I go to Puerto Rico, I find all the pants and shorts that truly fit. I'm only 5', but my butt is too big for my size. There, women's butts are like mine, and they're short like me, and their tops are smaller than their bottoms which is perfect for me. Here, when I shop for a pant suit, I always have to get two sizes smaller for my jacket or I'll be floating to China. Oh, oh...and how about those sleeves? I can never get sleeves that fit my arms just right. I always have to get 3/4 lengths. Oh, what troubles we small people have.


Thalatte said:


> I like American eagle but even their short length is too long. Aeropostale is really the only place that has pants that are short enough for me but they are sooo expensive!


----------



## Thalatte

sibi said:


> The only solution is to go to a country where the average person is as short as you are. There you'll find clothing in abundance that will fit like a glove. When I go to Puerto Rico, I find all the pants and shorts that truly fit. I'm only 5', but my butt is too big for my size. There, women's butts are like mine, and they're short like me, and their tops are smaller than their bottoms which is perfect for me. Here, when I shop for a pant suit, I always have to get two sizes smaller for my jacket or I'll be floating to China. Oh, oh...and how about those sleeves? I can never get sleeves that fit my arms just right. I always have to get 3/4 lengths. Oh, what troubles we small people have.



I KNOW RIGHT???
I have the same problem with my booty. I cant do 3/4 sleeves as the scars on my wrist show so I try to get jackets with cute linings so I can fold them back then I add decorative buttons and it looks like they were supposed to be that way. Its either that or I have to wear lots of bracelets and I tend to get distracted by shiny things that make noise...


----------



## sibi

That's too cute. I have something similar to that on my flower bed, but my torts pay no attention to it. Maybe it's because it looks fake, you think?


RosieRedfoot said:


> Hit 80 here today. I didn't get off work till 6 but took Rosie out for sun and dandelions. She peed on my shoe and flailed her head at me taking her back inside >.<
> 
> Introduced her to the solar powered tortoise by our front steps and at first she was taken aback, then it was "love at first bite"
> 
> Hopefully the picture works from my phone..
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 39698


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Naw, she tried eating a live bullfrog once that was bigger than she. Pretty sure she'll try everything once.


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> The only solution is to go to a country where the average person is as short as you are. There you'll find clothing in abundance that will fit like a glove. When I go to Puerto Rico, I find all the pants and shorts that truly fit. I'm only 5', but my butt is too big for my size. There, women's butts are like mine, and they're short like me, and their tops are smaller than their bottoms which is perfect for me. Here, when I shop for a pant suit, I always have to get two sizes smaller for my jacket or I'll be floating to China. Oh, oh...and how about those sleeves? I can never get sleeves that fit my arms just right. I always have to get 3/4 lengths. Oh, what troubles we small people have.
> 
> 
> Thalatte said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like American eagle but even their short length is too long. Aeropostale is really the only place that has pants that are short enough for me but they are sooo expensive!
Click to expand...


You need some apple bottom jeans.  
When I went to China all of the clothes were way too small through the shoulders and too short in the legs and arms.




Thalatte said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only solution is to go to a country where the average person is as short as you are. There you'll find clothing in abundance that will fit like a glove. When I go to Puerto Rico, I find all the pants and shorts that truly fit. I'm only 5', but my butt is too big for my size. There, women's butts are like mine, and they're short like me, and their tops are smaller than their bottoms which is perfect for me. Here, when I shop for a pant suit, I always have to get two sizes smaller for my jacket or I'll be floating to China. Oh, oh...and how about those sleeves? I can never get sleeves that fit my arms just right. I always have to get 3/4 lengths. Oh, what troubles we small people have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I KNOW RIGHT???
> I have the same problem with my booty. I cant do 3/4 sleeves as the scars on my wrist show so I try to get jackets with cute linings so I can fold them back then I add decorative buttons and it looks like they were supposed to be that way. Its either that or I have to wear lots of bracelets and I tend to get distracted by shiny things that make noise...
Click to expand...


I am so jealous of you two. I have so little butt it hurts when I sit on hard chairs.


----------



## Thalatte

Oh no I still have a bony butt for some odd reason but it is big...


----------



## sibi

I've got some great exercise for the buttocks. It will put some muscles where you don't have them now. With small people, the center of gravity tends to go south; but, since you're tall, everything had to be stretched thin, thus, a thin butt. But you can add to it by building muscles there, if you really want to go through the trouble.


Kerryann said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only solution is to go to a country where the average person is as short as you are. There you'll find clothing in abundance that will fit like a glove. When I go to Puerto Rico, I find all the pants and shorts that truly fit. I'm only 5', but my butt is too big for my size. There, women's butts are like mine, and they're short like me, and their tops are smaller than their bottoms which is perfect for me. Here, when I shop for a pant suit, I always have to get two sizes smaller for my jacket or I'll be floating to China. Oh, oh...and how about those sleeves? I can never get sleeves that fit my arms just right. I always have to get 3/4 lengths. Oh, what troubles we small people have.
> 
> 
> Thalatte said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like American eagle but even their short length is too long. Aeropostale is really the only place that has pants that are short enough for me but they are sooo expensive!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need some apple bottom jeans.
> When I went to China all of the clothes were way too small through the shoulders and too short in the legs and arms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thalatte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only solution is to go to a country where the average person is as short as you are. There you'll find clothing in abundance that will fit like a glove. When I go to Puerto Rico, I find all the pants and shorts that truly fit. I'm only 5', but my butt is too big for my size. There, women's butts are like mine, and they're short like me, and their tops are smaller than their bottoms which is perfect for me. Here, when I shop for a pant suit, I always have to get two sizes smaller for my jacket or I'll be floating to China. Oh, oh...and how about those sleeves? I can never get sleeves that fit my arms just right. I always have to get 3/4 lengths. Oh, what troubles we small people have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I KNOW RIGHT???
> I have the same problem with my booty. I cant do 3/4 sleeves as the scars on my wrist show so I try to get jackets with cute linings so I can fold them back then I add decorative buttons and it looks like they were supposed to be that way. Its either that or I have to wear lots of bracelets and I tend to get distracted by shiny things that make noise...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am so jealous of you two. I have so little butt it hurts when I sit on hard chairs.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kerryann

I have been doing ozzie squats. I pick up my schnauzer and do squats. 



sibi said:


> I've got some great exercise for the buttocks. It will put some muscles where you don't have them now. With small people, the center of gravity tends to go south; but, since you're tall, everything had to be stretched thin, thus, a thin butt. But you can add to it by building muscles there, if you really want to go through the trouble.
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only solution is to go to a country where the average person is as short as you are. There you'll find clothing in abundance that will fit like a glove. When I go to Puerto Rico, I find all the pants and shorts that truly fit. I'm only 5', but my butt is too big for my size. There, women's butts are like mine, and they're short like me, and their tops are smaller than their bottoms which is perfect for me. Here, when I shop for a pant suit, I always have to get two sizes smaller for my jacket or I'll be floating to China. Oh, oh...and how about those sleeves? I can never get sleeves that fit my arms just right. I always have to get 3/4 lengths. Oh, what troubles we small people have.
> 
> 
> Thalatte said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like American eagle but even their short length is too long. Aeropostale is really the only place that has pants that are short enough for me but they are sooo expensive!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need some apple bottom jeans.
> When I went to China all of the clothes were way too small through the shoulders and too short in the legs and arms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thalatte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only solution is to go to a country where the average person is as short as you are. There you'll find clothing in abundance that will fit like a glove. When I go to Puerto Rico, I find all the pants and shorts that truly fit. I'm only 5', but my butt is too big for my size. There, women's butts are like mine, and they're short like me, and their tops are smaller than their bottoms which is perfect for me. Here, when I shop for a pant suit, I always have to get two sizes smaller for my jacket or I'll be floating to China. Oh, oh...and how about those sleeves? I can never get sleeves that fit my arms just right. I always have to get 3/4 lengths. Oh, what troubles we small people have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I KNOW RIGHT???
> I have the same problem with my booty. I cant do 3/4 sleeves as the scars on my wrist show so I try to get jackets with cute linings so I can fold them back then I add decorative buttons and it looks like they were supposed to be that way. Its either that or I have to wear lots of bracelets and I tend to get distracted by shiny things that make noise...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am so jealous of you two. I have so little butt it hurts when I sit on hard chairs.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## sibi

You can always go for a butt lift. 


Kerryann said:


> I have been doing ozzie squats. I pick up my schnauzer and do squats.
> 
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got some great exercise for the buttocks. It will put some muscles where you don't have them now. With small people, the center of gravity tends to go south; but, since you're tall, everything had to be stretched thin, thus, a thin butt. But you can add to it by building muscles there, if you really want to go through the trouble.
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only solution is to go to a country where the average person is as short as you are. There you'll find clothing in abundance that will fit like a glove. When I go to Puerto Rico, I find all the pants and shorts that truly fit. I'm only 5', but my butt is too big for my size. There, women's butts are like mine, and they're short like me, and their tops are smaller than their bottoms which is perfect for me. Here, when I shop for a pant suit, I always have to get two sizes smaller for my jacket or I'll be floating to China. Oh, oh...and how about those sleeves? I can never get sleeves that fit my arms just right. I always have to get 3/4 lengths. Oh, what troubles we small people have.
> 
> 
> Thalatte said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like American eagle but even their short length is too long. Aeropostale is really the only place that has pants that are short enough for me but they are sooo expensive!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need some apple bottom jeans.
> When I went to China all of the clothes were way too small through the shoulders and too short in the legs and arms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thalatte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only solution is to go to a country where the average person is as short as you are. There you'll find clothing in abundance that will fit like a glove. When I go to Puerto Rico, I find all the pants and shorts that truly fit. I'm only 5', but my butt is too big for my size. There, women's butts are like mine, and they're short like me, and their tops are smaller than their bottoms which is perfect for me. Here, when I shop for a pant suit, I always have to get two sizes smaller for my jacket or I'll be floating to China. Oh, oh...and how about those sleeves? I can never get sleeves that fit my arms just right. I always have to get 3/4 lengths. Oh, what troubles we small people have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I KNOW RIGHT???
> I have the same problem with my booty. I cant do 3/4 sleeves as the scars on my wrist show so I try to get jackets with cute linings so I can fold them back then I add decorative buttons and it looks like they were supposed to be that way. Its either that or I have to wear lots of bracelets and I tend to get distracted by shiny things that make noise...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am so jealous of you two. I have so little butt it hurts when I sit on hard chairs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Kerryann

I would need the implants. I guess it's good I don't have cellulite. My husband said to me today I have a long back.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

What did I just walk into?????


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> What did I just walk into?????



talk of shortness and butt size.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Hello, I have never been to China but when my daughter was four and just starting hockey, I had to order her skates and pads from a store in china because they didn't make small enough stuff in the U.S. for her. 

I am so suck of cleaning and my body hurts!! I hope it is all worth it!!


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Hello, I have never been to China but when my daughter was four and just starting hockey, I had to order her skates and pads from a store in china because they didn't make small enough stuff in the U.S. for her.
> 
> I am so suck of cleaning and my body hurts!! I hope it is all worth it!!



Little ones in hockey gear are the cutest.
You can at least be happy that you are accomplishing your cleaning and you are getting a good work out at the same time.  I never feel better than when the house is clean.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, I have never been to China but when my daughter was four and just starting hockey, I had to order her skates and pads from a store in china because they didn't make small enough stuff in the U.S. for her.
> 
> I am so suck of cleaning and my body hurts!! I hope it is all worth it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little ones in hockey gear are the cutest.
> You can at least be happy that you are accomplishing your cleaning and you are getting a good work out at the same time.  I never feel better than when the house is clean.
Click to expand...

True, the house is perfect I just have to treat all the wood floors and finish cleaning and organizing the basement and shed tomorrow. We are still on track to lust tomorrow


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

CtTortoiseMom said:


> We are still on track to lust tomorrow



Wow, you organize everything!!!


And the real question isâ€¦just why did spell check change list to that?


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are still on track to lust tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you organize everything!!!
> 
> 
> And the real question isâ€¦just why did spell check change list to that?
Click to expand...




haha I thought that too. i had to figure out what it should say first though.  I was like man... she's got it under control.. I lust pretty much daily.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I just though the kids were going to their grandparents house for the day.


And with that chat dies.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I just though the kids were going to their grandparents house for the day.
> 
> 
> And with that chat dies.





Sorry I headed up to bed


----------



## Thalatte

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And the real question isâ€¦just why did spell check change list to that?



Was it spell check? or was it a Freudian slip?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Everyone's just out drinking their green beer tonight. Not me, I've got work in 8 hours so off to sleep as well! I'm only 24 but I act old it seems. I like reading, baking, gardening, and watching movies at home. Haha


----------



## Thalatte

Cowboy_Ken said:


> What did I just walk into?????



A conversation on desirable body parts...wanna join in?

(this is what happens when girls are the only ones talking!)


----------



## Kerryann

RosieRedfoot said:


> Everyone's just out drinking their green beer tonight. Not me, I've got work in 8 hours so off to sleep as well! I'm only 24 but I act old it seems. I like reading, baking, gardening, and watching movies at home. Haha



My hubby and I are more home bodies than most of our friends. 
I think the hub may be rethinking his 8 am beerfest plan


----------



## Thalatte

RosieRedfoot said:


> Everyone's just out drinking their green beer tonight. Not me, I've got work in 8 hours so off to sleep as well! I'm only 24 but I act old it seems. I like reading, baking, gardening, and watching movies at home. Haha



I am 23. My hobbies include: reading, cooking, baking, sewing, drawing, and cross stitching...I also dont drink, date, or socialize. Oh and My body creaks and tells me when its going to rain. Dont worry you arent the only "old soul"


----------



## theelectraco

Thalatte said:


> I am 23. My hobbies include: reading, cooking, baking, sewing, drawing, and cross stitching...I also dont drink, date, or socialize. Oh and My body creaks and tells me when its going to rain. Dont worry you arent the only "old soul"



Ditto! I'm 23, I don't leave the house besides to work, don't drink and would rather spend time with my pets then my friends.


----------



## Kerryann

Greys anatomy is only redeemed by Patrick Dempsey.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are still on track to lust tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you organize everything!!!
> 
> 
> And the real question isâ€¦just why did spell check change list to that?
Click to expand...




It autocorrected list to lust and sick to suck. My phone is a perv!


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> It autocorrected list to lust and sick to suck. My phone is a perv!



We know what you more often say now. 
Actually my phone has put in random words I had to look up.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> It autocorrected list to lust and sick to suck. My phone is a perv!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We know what you more often say now.
> Actually my phone has put in random words I had to look up.
Click to expand...


It never lets me type the word so it always changes it to do. It is do strange, I didn't correct that last "do" do you all could see


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann said:


> Greys anatomy is only redeemed by Patrick Dempsey.



Kerryann has weird autocorrect too. Try as I might, I have know idea what she intended to say here.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greys anatomy is only redeemed by Patrick Dempsey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann has weird autocorrect too. Try as I might, I have know idea what she intended to say here.
Click to expand...


If you watched Greys Anatomy you'd know.. well since you aren't gay you might not know.... still even after watching the show.


----------



## Jacqui

McDreamy strikes again. 


*Happy St Pat's Day!!!​*


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Omg, it's the day before we list and we are making sure everything is perfect. I even polished the silverware in the silverware drawer. Anyway, Rob was at Home Depot with our middle child because our bathroom vent needed a new tube and I was loading the dishwasher. I heard what I thought was the shower running. So I ran to the bathroom to see what it was and it wasn't the shower running it was the sink over flowing all over the bathroom floor because my 2 year old stuffed a whole roll of toilet paper in the bottom of the sink. So I grabbed every towel out of the linen closet and start mopping it up and then Rob gets home and runs down to the basement and is still down there swearing and cleaning up a huge mess because it leaked down and soaked our dropped ceiling tiles . Not the best day so far!


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Omg, it's the day before we list and we are making sure everything is perfect. I even polished the silverware in the silverware drawer. Anyway, Rob was at Home Depot with our middle child because our bathroom vent needed a new tube and I was loading the dishwasher. I heard what I thought was the shower running. So I ran to the bathroom to see what it was and it wasn't the shower running it was the sink over flowing all over the bathroom floor because my 2 year old stuffed a whole roll of toilet paper in the bottom of the sink. So I grabbed every towel out of the linen closet and start mopping it up and then Rob gets home and runs down to the basement and is still down there swearing and cleaning up a huge mess because it leaked down and soaked our dropped ceiling tiles . Not the best day so far!



Oh no! It could have been worse, it's still the day before not the day of or in the middle of a showing. Sounds like Rob may be making another trip to Home Depot.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

That is such the not cool development. 

I hope it will be easy to change the looks.


----------



## Yvonne G




----------



## mctlong

Happy St Patty's day everyone!!!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Thanks & Happy St. Patty's day to you all too!!


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Omg, it's the day before we list and we are making sure everything is perfect. I even polished the silverware in the silverware drawer. Anyway, Rob was at Home Depot with our middle child because our bathroom vent needed a new tube and I was loading the dishwasher. I heard what I thought was the shower running. So I ran to the bathroom to see what it was and it wasn't the shower running it was the sink over flowing all over the bathroom floor because my 2 year old stuffed a whole roll of toilet paper in the bottom of the sink. So I grabbed every towel out of the linen closet and start mopping it up and then Rob gets home and runs down to the basement and is still down there swearing and cleaning up a huge mess because it leaked down and soaked our dropped ceiling tiles . Not the best day so far!



I am so sorry for you guys. That's so stressful. At my last house I had a pipe leak and the clean up crew laid the wet tiles flat and put a space heater next to them. It stopped them from getting the water stain.

Happy St Patties day everyone. No green beer for me.




Jacqui said:


> McDreamy strikes again.
> 
> 
> Happy St Pat's Day!!!​





She knotted what I'm talking about


----------



## Thalatte

Morning everyone. I have been trying to get out of bed for 3hrs but my dog just growls and climbs more on top of me...it's getting hard to breathe...


----------



## theelectraco

Drop ceiling tiles usually dry quickly if the house is warm and they shouldn't stain if the water wasn't dirty. I have to change them occasionally at work because we have a forever leaking roof.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

theelectraco said:


> Drop ceiling tiles usually dry quickly if the house is warm and they shouldn't stain if the water wasn't dirty. I have to change them occasionally at work because we have a forever leaking roof.



Thanks, that is a relief! I have them laying all over the basement floor.




Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Omg, it's the day before we list and we are making sure everything is perfect. I even polished the silverware in the silverware drawer. Anyway, Rob was at Home Depot with our middle child because our bathroom vent needed a new tube and I was loading the dishwasher. I heard what I thought was the shower running. So I ran to the bathroom to see what it was and it wasn't the shower running it was the sink over flowing all over the bathroom floor because my 2 year old stuffed a whole roll of toilet paper in the bottom of the sink. So I grabbed every towel out of the linen closet and start mopping it up and then Rob gets home and runs down to the basement and is still down there swearing and cleaning up a huge mess because it leaked down and soaked our dropped ceiling tiles . Not the best day so far!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no! It could have been worse, it's still the day before not the day of or in the middle of a showing. Sounds like Rob may be making another trip to Home Depot.
Click to expand...

That is true. & we have a whole day to put the basement back together. Ugh, 2 year olds!!


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

I got a cat! His name is Mr. Spock...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> I got a cat! His name is Mr. Spock...



Congrats that is exciting!!


----------



## Kerryann

Thalatte said:


> Morning everyone. I have been trying to get out of bed for 3hrs but my dog just growls and climbs more on top of me...it's getting hard to breathe...



My lab will start swatting me with her paw if I am not up to feed her breakfast by 8. She will go right back to bed and sleep until dinner time afterwards though. 




CourtneyAndCarl said:


> I got a cat! His name is Mr. Spock...



Pics 

Erin if they do stain you can hit them quick with some kilz and it will make them nice and white again.  Use a sponge brush and put it on very lightly to make it blend naturally. If they are white of course. 
I have had to use that trick before for a client who didn't want auditors to know that they had an HVAC leak in the data center days before the audit. It wasn't a ton of water leaking but covering up the evidence was easier than answering the questions or getting a comment.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

I just made a whole thread about him but here's a sneak peak


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> Thalatte said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning everyone. I have been trying to get out of bed for 3hrs but my dog just growls and climbs more on top of me...it's getting hard to breathe...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My lab will start swatting me with her paw if I am not up to feed her breakfast by 8. She will go right back to bed and sleep until dinner time afterwards though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CourtneyAndCarl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got a cat! His name is Mr. Spock...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pics
> 
> Erin if they do stain you can hit them quick with some kilz and it will make them nice and white again.  Use a sponge brush and put it on very lightly to make it blend naturally. If they are white of course.
> I have had to use that trick before for a client who didn't want auditors to know that they had an HVAC leak in the data center days before the audit. It wasn't a ton of water leaking but covering up the evidence was easier than answering the questions or getting a comment.
Click to expand...



Thanks, it doesn't look like they are stained & it was only two tiles.


----------



## Kerryann

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> I just made a whole thread about him but here's a sneak peak



I love his eyes


----------



## Thalatte

Such a cute cat!!!

Emmaline believes in getting up at 5am mon-sat but sundays are for sleeping in untill 11:15 at which point its lunch time. I dont know why she is so consistant about her schedule but she has been this way for the past 2yrs. It is extremely annoying as I think saturdays are for sleeping in and sundays are for waking up early to clean and prepare for the week. Heaven forbid I decide otherwise though.


----------



## Kerryann

My husband is out rewiring the garage with 220 volt stuff. I guess he needs it to run the new welder. I am worried he is going to electrocute himself.  He said he needed to run a new service?? I have no idea what that means except it was huge wire and these huge box things which makes me think it's a lot of power if he gets zapped. ugh..


----------



## Thalatte

Well its fine as long as he shut off the breakers in the area he is working.
I think running a new service means he has to set up an new breaker?


----------



## jaizei

Kerryann said:


> My husband is out rewiring the garage with 220 volt stuff. I guess he needs it to run the new welder. I am worried he is going to electrocute himself.  He said he needed to run a new service?? I have no idea what that means except it was huge wire and these huge box things which makes me think it's a lot of power if he gets zapped. ugh..



No pictures? 

Service is the main feed, where a building's electrical system is tied to the source.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

@Kerryann, I don't know what any of that means and I would be worried too!!


----------



## Kerryann

Thalatte said:


> Well its fine as long as he shut off the breakers in the area he is working.
> I think running a new service means he has to set up an new breaker?



I know he didn't shut the power off at the meter which is what I think he would have to do to be 100% safe. He said if he isn't stupid he will know not to touch this wire and that wire together to create a current. 



jaizei said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> My husband is out rewiring the garage with 220 volt stuff. I guess he needs it to run the new welder. I am worried he is going to electrocute himself.  He said he needed to run a new service?? I have no idea what that means except it was huge wire and these huge box things which makes me think it's a lot of power if he gets zapped. ugh..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No pictures?
> 
> Service is the main feed, where a building's electrical system is tied to the source.
Click to expand...


No i have been staying away afraid I would dos something dumb and accidentally cause him to be electrocuted. He did it though. I got freaked out just a minute ago when I called into the basement and heard no answer. Then I went down and he wasn't down there. He is already wiring the garage. He grumbled something about having the right tools and know how when I was like wow babe you did that so fast.



CtTortoiseMom said:


> @Kerryann, I don't know what any of that means and I would be worried too!!



I argued with him and told him to call an electrician but he got hateful and told me that he does have an electrical engineering degree from one of the best engineering schools in the country and at that point I was like well.... then.. have at it. 


I was wrong.. He just cut the power and finished by wiring to the main. I about panicked when the power went out but no worries he is safe and cleaning up his mess.


----------



## sibi

Well guys, that should teach us gals to leave the big stuff to our hubbies especially if the know what they've doing even if we don't. That's nice that you have a hubby that can do electrical stuff. 

Everyone....i have an announcement: Baby Runt weighed in at 12 oz today!!!!!! He's 4 oz shy of one pound. When he Reaches one pound, we'll have a TFO PARTY.


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Well guys, that should teach us gals to leave the big stuff to our hubbies especially if the know what they've doing even if we don't. That's nice that you have a hubby that can do electrical stuff.
> 
> Everyone....i have an announcement: Baby Runt weighed in at 12 oz today!!!!!! He's 4 oz shy of one pound. When he Reaches one pound, we'll have a TFO PARTY.



Good news
You are such a proud mama.


----------



## Yvonne G

As I mentioned the other day, I had bought strawberries and vanilla ice cream and was going to make pound cake to go with it, however I didn't have eggs. So, because I'm so barn sour, I didn't get around to going to the store until today. I now have a wonderfully smelling house (pound cake in the oven and almost done), but no ice cream or strawberries.


----------



## sibi

Yes I am, a d for good reason. This baby is really not a baby. He's 3 years old going on 4. He definitely has MBD it with calcium supplements and good Florida sunshine, his plastron is hardening. His growth is steady and I only see positive things for his future.

Oh Yvonne, I wish I were there. I don't need strawberries and Ice cream to eat pound cake You can seal it up and put it in the freezer until you can get out to get your ice cream and strawberries. Just a thought.


----------



## Kerryann

emysemys said:


> As I mentioned the other day, I had bought strawberries and vanilla ice cream and was going to make pound cake to go with it, however I didn't have eggs. So, because I'm so barn sour, I didn't get around to going to the store until today. I now have a wonderfully smelling house (pound cake in the oven and almost done), but no ice cream or strawberries.



Eat some pound cake tonight and enjoy it.  Then get some strawberries and ice cream tomorrow and enjoy that too. If you have crushed pineapple you could mix pineapple and brown sugar to make a topping. 



sibi said:


> Yes I am, a d for good reason. This baby is really not a baby. He's 3 years old going on 4. He definitely has MBD it with calcium supplements and good Florida sunshine, his plastron is hardening. His growth is steady and I only see positive things for his future.
> 
> Oh Yvonne, I wish I were there. I don't need strawberries and Ice cream to eat pound cake You can seal it up and put it in the freezer until you can get out to get your ice cream and strawberries. Just a thought.



That is so awesome. It's so stressful but it feels so good when they are doing well. I was patting myself on the back a month ago about bettys shell and then she got this weird fungus.


----------



## sibi

Kerryann said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I mentioned the other day, I had bought strawberries and vanilla ice cream and was going to make pound cake to go with it, however I didn't have eggs. So, because I'm so barn sour, I didn't get around to going to the store until today. I now have a wonderfully smelling house (pound cake in the oven and almost done), but no ice cream or strawberries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eat some pound cake tonight and enjoy it.  Then get some strawberries and ice cream tomorrow and enjoy that too. If you have crushed pineapple you could mix pineapple and brown sugar to make a topping.
> 
> No, no...she must freeze it. Than, that will give me enough time to fly over to Cally so that I can help her eat the cake
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Yvonne, I wish I were there. I don't need strawberries and Ice cream to eat pound cake You can seal it up and put it in the freezer until you can get out to get your ice cream and strawberries. Just a thought.
Click to expand...


----------



## pdrobber

Hello everyone!!!!

I went to the Long Island reptile show today...one table had "$100 any tortoise" they had a young redfoot, two female Russians, & two different species hingebacks. Other tables had $50 erosa hingebacks and there was a Speck's for $90 at another table. Also had baby stars for $1500, a sub adult Leopard for $400 and more Russians, Redfoots and Pancakes for about $150. There looked to be an Aldabra in a bin on the floor by one of the tables but no price listed, maybe it was just there to show off. Surprisingly, I'm not upset that I didn't get a tortoise today.

I was really interested in the female tomato frogs. They had great coloration. I'm kicking myself for not picking one up for $50. Everyone that walked past them said something like "I haven't seen tomatos that red in years." ::Kicking myself again::

My simpleton non reptile savvy dad was interested in the $10 cane/marine toads  He said "you get one, I'll get one." Could have been a fun little guy to have too. 

Anyone know any members of the NYTTS? I overheard two men talking about tortoises then looked and thought I recognized them. Did some research when I got home and it was Matt Hybel and some others. Looks like he had success with Burmese browns. Wish I would have said hello.


----------



## sibi

Seems like you had a few regrets and wishes. If you had no intentions of buying anything, then you shouldn't have any regrets. You had fun looking and seeing all different animals. I wish I could have gone. Next time, keep your eyes and wallet opened and you may just be surprised next time


Where's Cowboy? Is the sale really over now?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Another 80 degree day! Trees are in full bloom spewing their pollen so I'm glad I don't have allergies. 

Car was covered in a yellow powder coat this morning. But at least the birds stopped pooping on my car. Buuut now it's covered in berries, black poop, and yellow pollen. 

On a positive note, the regional manager at target (where I currently work) came through my check lane and said I was amazing to my leader/manager. Sooo I'm hoping for a raise or something *crossing fingers*

Sam's club here has hibiscus bush plants for $16 each so when I get paid I'm thinking I might have to get a few.


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> Hello everyone!!!!
> 
> I went to the Long Island reptile show today...one table had "$100 any tortoise" they had a young redfoot, two female Russians, & two different species hingebacks. Other tables had $50 erosa hingebacks and there was a Speck's for $90 at another table. Also had baby stars for $1500, a sub adult Leopard for $400 and more Russians, Redfoots and Pancakes for about $150. There looked to be an Aldabra in a bin on the floor by one of the tables but no price listed, maybe it was just there to show off. Surprisingly, I'm not upset that I didn't get a tortoise today.
> 
> I was really interested in the female tomato frogs. They had great coloration. I'm kicking myself for not picking one up for $50. Everyone that walked past them said something like "I haven't seen tomatos that red in years." ::Kicking myself again::
> 
> My simpleton non reptile savvy dad was interested in the $10 cane/marine toads  He said "you get one, I'll get one." Could have been a fun little guy to have too.
> 
> Anyone know any members of the NYTTS? I overheard two men talking about tortoises then looked and thought I recognized them. Did some research when I got home and it was Matt Hybel and some others. Looks like he had success with Burmese browns. Wish I would have said hello.



50 for Erosa? Even I would have come up with the money for a few of those.


----------



## sibi

that would be so cool. Maybe a raise in the near future, a few bushes of hibiscus, 80 degrees outside. What could be better? I read your intro post, and of course I knew your baby's name is Rosie and that he's a cutie.


----------



## Jacqui

Sibi so great to hear about Runts weight!

Courtney congrats on the new cat.


----------



## Kerryann

I am sore now too. I flipped over our mattress today!! I wanted to do that and did not realize how heavy it is until I had it half listed.


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm so glad to hear you say that. I've always thought I was some sort of weakling when it comes to picking up a mattress. Then you see these commercials where the guy just picks it up like it weighs nothing. Its all I can do to slide it off the bed onto the floor. Forget about manhandling it over and around. Sorry you strained your muscles, but happy to know I'm not alone in my weakness!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I can flip a Queen size regular spring mattress but now we have a foam king bed that takes 2-3 people to move... 

Did you know you're supposed to vacuum a mattress frequently? When you think about the amount of dead skin cells on one it makes you really never want to stay in a hotel, lol.


----------



## Kerryann

emysemys said:


> I'm so glad to hear you say that. I've always thought I was some sort of weakling when it comes to picking up a mattress. Then you see these commercials where the guy just picks it up like it weighs nothing. Its all I can do to slide it off the bed onto the floor. Forget about manhandling it over and around. Sorry you strained your muscles, but happy to know I'm not alone in my weakness!



I told my hubs it counted as a work out. I panicked a bit when it fell on me so they aren't light. My husband was impressed because he walked in when I was sliding it back on.
I can't believe you'd try it on your own!!
Ok I'm off to bed.




RosieRedfoot said:


> I can flip a Queen size regular spring mattress but now we have a foam king bed that takes 2-3 people to move...
> 
> Did you know you're supposed to vacuum a mattress frequently? When you think about the amount of dead skin cells on one it makes you really never want to stay in a hotel, lol.



I vacuumed mine because it was like an episode of animal hoarders on the mattress, box springs and under the bed.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Yeah, they recommend vacuuming every 6 months... 

http://www.lifeslittlemysteries.com/1179-does-your-mattress-really-gain-weight-over-time-.html


----------



## sibi

Well, that only proves you aren't a hoarder. A true hoarder would never vacuum their bed I didn't even know about dead cells until the guy from Kirby came to do a demonstration and when they did my bed, I was totally grossed out. 



Kerryann said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad to hear you say that. I've always thought I was some sort of weakling when it comes to picking up a mattress. Then you see these commercials where the guy just picks it up like it weighs nothing. Its all I can do to slide it off the bed onto the floor. Forget about manhandling it over and around. Sorry you strained your muscles, but happy to know I'm not alone in my weakness!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told my hubs it counted as a work out. I panicked a bit when it fell on me so they aren't light. My husband was impressed because he walked in when I was sliding it back on.
> I can't believe you'd try it on your own!!
> Ok I'm off to bed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieRedfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can flip a Queen size regular spring mattress but now we have a foam king bed that takes 2-3 people to move...
> 
> Did you know you're supposed to vacuum a mattress frequently? When you think about the amount of dead skin cells on one it makes you really never want to stay in a hotel, lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I vacuumed mine because it was like an episode of animal hoarders on the mattress, box springs and under the bed.
Click to expand...


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Okay so I've never had a cat before... but I have also never met a cat that is completely unimpressed with laser pointers... makes me sad, I was really hoping we could have some fun with that  Just looks at it and walks away. He does, however, LOVE treats and will do anything for them... including claw up my arm, haha. Maybe I will teach him tricks, I've heard people say you can do that with bengals


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Should see my dogs with laser pointers... Come on over and tire them out, please! They also love bubbles... Lol


----------



## theelectraco

RosieRedfoot said:


> Should see my dogs with laser pointers... Come on over and tire them out, please! They also love bubbles... Lol



I used to use a laser toy with my dog until she went completely crazy from it. She would stare at the walls for hours looking for it. Now she stares at any sunlight or reflections on the walls. She's scarred lol.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Poo.. I was planning on just feeding Spock dry food but apparently cats, unlike dogs, actually need wet food to be healthy.


----------



## theelectraco

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> Poo.. I was planning on just feeding Spock dry food but apparently cats, unlike dogs, actually need wet food to be healthy.



I would say the only way they actually 'need' wet food to be healthy is for the moisture, since cats dont usually drink a lot of water.


----------



## Jacqui

Jeff loves to play with the cats (and dogs) with laser when he is home. 

Won't be on much today, so try to have fun but not get arrested.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It's done. The sale is over! I was mainly polite to complete strangers and occasional idiots, but it over now. Last night at like 8:30-9:00 I turned to Karen and told her I was beat. She looked at me and said, â€œcowboy up Ken, you can sleep all day tomorrow!" So, me not being one to let my wife down, that is what I intend to do b


----------



## Thalatte

Cats do not need wet food they just like it. I have never fed any of my cats wet food as it can make their poop reek.
Also cats prefer drinking moving water not water from a bowl. Right now I turn the faucet on a low drip and the cat drinks from there 3times a day. I wait for the cat to finish then turn the water off. If I don't do this she sticks her paws in my water cups and drinks out of them.
Or you can get one of those pet fountain things that filter and move the water those are very convenient. And most cats are lactose intolerant so try not to offer milk.
Things I have found cats like to play with: crumpled paper balls, ribbons, pony tail holders, those plastic rings from milk jugs and water bottle, shoe laces, and the strings on blinds.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Cats like free toys often better... Bread clips, a clothespin on a hard floor, milk rings, bottle lids... Every time my past roommate would buy toys her cat would ignore them for the garbage ones. And of course boxes are a favorite. 

My one dog doesn't "get" sky lights and stares at them and sometimes growls. But, he's never been known to understand much of anything. Think I should send my dog to Tom to train, haha.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Seems my tortoise peeps on the east coast are gonna get slammed again with a storm. While the sun will be shinning here today. 100% rain for us the rest of the week.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

My house went live today!! all the hard work paid off! The pictures look great and now I just have to sit and wait for people to want to come look at it.  the realtor will be here soon to take backyard shots and I am going to give him a nice bottle of wine for putting up with my demanding self!! [/i]


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Just give him the wine after he takes the yard pictures.


Congratulations I do hope for your hard work paying off.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

RosieRedfoot said:


> I can flip a Queen size regular spring mattress but now we have a foam king bed that takes 2-3 people to move...
> 
> Did you know you're supposed to vacuum a mattress frequently? When you think about the amount of dead skin cells on one it makes you really never want to stay in a hotel, lol.



Not if you have a water proof anti microbial mattress cover. Then when you change the sheets just Lysol the matress cover and wipe it down with a baby wipe and you are all set for new sheets. Otherwise, the fabric is just a trap for all kinds of bacteria and same with pillows! It also extends the life of your mattress because it is the moisture from the bodies on the bed that break down and weaken the mattress after awhile. yeuch!


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Spock will find random pieces of garbage on the floor, from hidden dust bunnies under the couch to those little rubber things they put on earbuds that always magically disappear... and goes NUTS with them.

He really really REALLY loves those teaser toys with feathers on a stick though...I got him one last night and he's already ripped three of the feathers out -_-


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We have one cat that proudly catches night crawlers. I'll see him walking across the parking area, with what appears from a distance, to be a rubber boa in his mouth, then as he gets closer, I realize its just a worm! He'll play with it for a bit, then move on. Ava will find it, and eat it. A fun fact of Ava when she was a puppy, she would sniff out, find, and eat slugs. Very nasty stuff. They would stick to the inside of her mouth with results similar to peanut butter. Very happy she outgrew that phase!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Here are the pictures of my house that is for sale. We filled a 10x10 storage unit to help it look less cluttered....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Nice place! Is there acreage there?


I really like the lower level, curved window affect.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Nice place! Is there acreage there?
> 
> 
> I really like the lower level, curved window affect.





Thanks & Yes, but only 2.0 acres. One acre is cleared and the other is heavily wooded.


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Well, that only proves you aren't a hoarder. A true hoarder would never vacuum their bed I didn't even know about dead cells until the guy from Kirby came to do a demonstration and when they did my bed, I was totally grossed out.
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad to hear you say that. I've always thought I was some sort of weakling when it comes to picking up a mattress. Then you see these commercials where the guy just picks it up like it weighs nothing. Its all I can do to slide it off the bed onto the floor. Forget about manhandling it over and around. Sorry you strained your muscles, but happy to know I'm not alone in my weakness!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told my hubs it counted as a work out. I panicked a bit when it fell on me so they aren't light. My husband was impressed because he walked in when I was sliding it back on.
> I can't believe you'd try it on your own!!
> Ok I'm off to bed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieRedfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can flip a Queen size regular spring mattress but now we have a foam king bed that takes 2-3 people to move...
> 
> Did you know you're supposed to vacuum a mattress frequently? When you think about the amount of dead skin cells on one it makes you really never want to stay in a hotel, lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I vacuumed mine because it was like an episode of animal hoarders on the mattress, box springs and under the bed.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




No but sometimes I watch hoarders so I get motivated to clean everything. I cleaned everything yesterday and Mike came upstairs after his wiring and was like wait.. are people coming over?? and I was like no why?? and he was like because it looks like the fake house we show people.  I told him if I ever let it get too far away from fake house then fake house will be impossible. 

Sooo I had my monthly meeting with the board and my client sent the CEO an email saying that even though they are unhappy in general that I am a rock star and I have worked relentlessly to make them happy. They actually said they wished the rest of the team was like me.  and no I didn't provide the special services. 




CtTortoiseMom said:


> Here are the pictures of my house that is for sale. We filled a 10x10 storage unit to help it look less cluttered....



Your house is gorgeous. I love all of the wood.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I watch hoarders to help convince myself and Karen that we've got room enough for many more cats and tortoises. Lol.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I, too watch hoarders to inspire me to clean. I just sold off a few things I didn't need on CL for cash. I moved the stuff with me about 8 months ago and it's been in the back of a closet so I obviously don't need it since I forgot I had it. I have a lot of clothes and shoes I'm thinking of consigning to clear out space... 

Nice house! Where did you get that R2-D2 rug?! It's so cool!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Thanks all. I got the R2D2 rug from pottery barn. The realtor made us remove a ton of furniture and of course we cannot put any pics back up on the freshly painted walls. and a coffee table and a chair. & ottoman was removed from the living room and the sunroom was the kids play room with a train table and kids kitchen & other toys but that is all in storage now. I hope he is right and someone buys it!!!!


----------



## Thalatte

On my I love all the wood and the curved sunroom! 


I watch hoarders to tell myself that my house is clean enough and I need not do any more otherwise I can spend all day scrubbing and alphabetizing everything.


----------



## Kerryann

Thalatte said:


> On my I love all the wood and the curved sunroom!
> 
> 
> I watch hoarders to tell myself that my house is clean enough and I need not do any more otherwise I can spend all day scrubbing and alphabetizing everything.



I loved that room too. It makes you feel like being outside I would think. 

I don't alphabetize everything but there is an order to everything at my house. Mike organizes the basement and garage and I am in charge of the rest of the house. I think it makes things more efficient to find.


----------



## Thalatte

Unfortunately finding anything in my house is near impossible. I am constantly reorganizing things when I need to think. But because my mind is on other things I can never remember where I put things...
Sometimes I do it by alphabetizing, or by color pattern, or size etc. It all depends on what I am thinking about...actually that may not be true I don't know why I do what I do...


----------



## Yvonne G

That just irritates the heck out of me. I'll see something and say to myself, "I'd better put this in a safe place where I'll be able to get it next time." Then I'll forget where that safe place is.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I can't watch hoarders without feeling like I need to take a shower! The last one I saw was where a wheelchair bound lady was surrounded by trash, most of which was soiled adult diapers!! After that I couldn't risk seeing something similar to that again!! 

My husband is responsible for cleaning up the outside and scooping up dog poop & the garage and I am responsible for everything on the inside.


----------



## Yvonne G

Then you would have just loved the one where the lady had a bathroom full of human feces that was years and years old. And she was a business woman who dressed nicely and went out to work each day. I just don't get it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And with that, Yvonne kills chat.


----------



## Kerryann

emysemys said:


> Then you would have just loved the one where the lady had a bathroom full of human feces that was years and years old. And she was a business woman who dressed nicely and went out to work each day. I just don't get it.



I didn't see that but I saw one where the woman kept like the front area of here house where people could see clean and then the interior was a wreck. I think for some of the people it's not hoarding, it's just being dirty.


----------



## Thalatte

I don't understand the ones where the parent gets evicted due to hazardous living conditions, moves in with children and continues hoarding to the point that the grand kids get taken away by cps. But the children don't do anything about it. It's their house! How can they sit back and allow the filth of their parents endanger the children?


----------



## Kerryann

Thalatte said:


> I don't understand the ones where the parent gets evicted due to hazardous living conditions, moves in with children and continues hoarding to the point that the grand kids get taken away by cps. But the children don't do anything about it. It's their house! How can they sit back and allow the filth of their parents endanger the children?



I am agreeing with that. I saw one where it was a whole family and they apparently hoarded everything but it was really just people threw their stuff on the floor when they were done. I just dont know how you don't go omg this is stinky. I mean sometimes at night ill put the dishes in the sink or leave the pots in the sink soaking but i can't imagine just letting it mound.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

emysemys said:


> Then you would have just loved the one where the lady had a bathroom full of human feces that was years and years old. And she was a business woman who dressed nicely and went out to work each day. I just don't get it.



Whoa, I did not see that one! Why didn't she just go in the toilet?? It had to be a sickness. I could see my husband being one of the neater, cleaner hoarders because he gets into these hobbies and has to collect everything he can. That's why it took usdo long to clean the basement because we had to throw out most of the memorabilia he collected from his various hobbies over the past years.


Oh no, I just found out we are getting 6-10 inches of snow tonight!! This is truley the longest winter ever!!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Speaking of feces, the darn neighborhood cat dug up my mulch to crap in my flowers AGAIN! I borrowed some of my bf's habanero pepper and ghost chili powder to sprinkle on top of the mulch. Any animal that so much as takes a sniff at my flowers is going to be in a fiery pain. Sooo tired of walking past my for once nice mailbox and smelling nothing but cat sh*t wafting around.


----------



## Yvonne G

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Whoa, I did not see that one! Why didn't she just go in the toilet?? It had to be a sickness.



She did. But eventually the toilet stopped working. It was packed to overflowing with dried up, old feces. Then it was on the toilet, on the floor, in the bath tub...well, you get the picture.


Kim: Sprinkling moth balls in the garden is supposed to deter cats.


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you would have just loved the one where the lady had a bathroom full of human feces that was years and years old. And she was a business woman who dressed nicely and went out to work each day. I just don't get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa, I did not see that one! Why didn't she just go in the toilet?? It had to be a sickness. I could see my husband being one of the neater, cleaner hoarders because he gets into these hobbies and has to collect everything he can. That's why it took usdo long to clean the basement because we had to throw out most of the memorabilia he collected from his various hobbies over the past years.
> 
> 
> Oh no, I just found out we are getting 6-10 inches of snow tonight!! This is truley the longest winter ever!!
Click to expand...




I have that same variety of husband. When he changes hobbies though I make him sell everything. He does well with that because he loves money.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Mrs. C. I believe I made an apology to all my tortoise friends getting hit from the storm systems that didn't drop any real rain fall here when they came through. And heads up, plan on another one in 5-7 days as we'll be getting another winter type system Tuesday-Thursday. Again, I'm sorry.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Mrs. C. I believe I made an apology to all my tortoise friends getting hit from the storm systems that didn't drop any real rain fall here when they came through. And heads up, plan on another one in 5-7 days as we'll be getting another winter type system Tuesday-Thursday. Again, I'm sorry.



I forgive you this time Ken, but this HAS to be the last one!! I am looking outside my window at a full blown blizzard!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm still sorry. Right now I'm looking at full blown blue sky's, bright sun and 61 in the shade on the front porch at 6:00 pm. I had to mow the yard today. Still sorry. And one more storm at least.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm still sorry. Right now I'm looking at full blown blue sky's, bright sun and 61 in the shade on the front porch at 6:00 pm. I had to mow the yard today. Still sorry. And one more storm at least.



Wow, that sounds wonderful. I hope the next storm is just rain.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

The weather guessers here are saying its gonna be a winter storm for use. Nothing but rain and cool temps for the next three days. Then a nice weekend.


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. C. I believe I made an apology to all my tortoise friends getting hit from the storm systems that didn't drop any real rain fall here when they came through. And heads up, plan on another one in 5-7 days as we'll be getting another winter type system Tuesday-Thursday. Again, I'm sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgive you this time Ken, but this HAS to be the last one!! I am looking outside my window at a full blown blizzard!!!
Click to expand...


I am so sorry  When will it let up?? this is the never ending winter.


----------



## Yvonne G

Erin...you do realize, don't you, that Ken's rain storm will move across the country and hit you as a snow storm!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

emysemys said:


> Erin...you do realize, don't you, that Ken's rain storm will move across the country and hit you as a snow storm!



Only after hitting our friends in Nebraska.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

emysemys said:


> Erin...you do realize, don't you, that Ken's rain storm will move across the country and hit you as a snow storm!



Yes, that is why I haven't been on chat. I have been crying! Plus, we are at the point where the kids have had too many snow days so now each missed day will be an extra day the kids have to go to school during their summer!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've just sorta been told that if i plan to keep grocery bags full of weeds from the yard in the crisper drawer of the fridge that maybe I should plug the garage fridge in and keep them out there.


----------



## Thalatte

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. C. I believe I made an apology to all my tortoise friends getting hit from the storm systems that didn't drop any real rain fall here when they came through. And heads up, plan on another one in 5-7 days as we'll be getting another winter type system Tuesday-Thursday. Again, I'm sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgive you this time Ken, but this HAS to be the last one!! I am looking outside my window at a full blown blizzard!!!
Click to expand...


Piper and I played outside all day today. High of 90 slightly overcast with a little breeze. We spent the day at the park and in the back yard and walked around the neighborhood.




CtTortoiseMom said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. C. I believe I made an apology to all my tortoise friends getting hit from the storm systems that didn't drop any real rain fall here when they came through. And heads up, plan on another one in 5-7 days as we'll be getting another winter type system Tuesday-Thursday. Again, I'm sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgive you this time Ken, but this HAS to be the last one!! I am looking outside my window at a full blown blizzard!!!
Click to expand...


Piper and I played outside all day today. High of 90 slightly overcast with a little breeze. We spent the day at the park and in the back yard and walked around the neighborhood.




Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've just sorta been told that if i plan to keep grocery bags full of weeds from the yard in the crisper drawer of the fridge that maybe I should plug the garage fridge in and keep them out there.



hmmm...next time have some prechopped in a tupperware and see if she puts it on her salad...you get the most hilarious reactions when they realize what they are eating...


----------



## jaizei

I think I'd like to experience a blizzard at least once. But that'd probably be enough for me. I don't think I could deal with snow on a regular basis.


----------



## Kerryann

jaizei said:


> I think I'd like to experience a blizzard at least once. But that'd probably be enough for me. I don't think I could deal with snow on a regular basis.



Actually lately when it rains my commute is horrible. First few rains, snows, and sunny days people forget how to drive.
Oh and I'm tired of the cold.


----------



## sibi

Erin, I feel so bad for you and your kids. I would be hating snow by now. I tell you what, whenever it's good for you, you can come stay with me sometime in tbe summer. When you get so hot from the Florida sun, you'd wish you can see another blizzard  How's everyone else?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

sibi said:


> Erin, I feel so bad for you and your kids. I would be hating snow by now. I tell you what, whenever it's good for you, you can come stay with me sometime in tbe summer. When you get so hot from the Florida sun, you'd wish you can see another blizzard  How's everyone else?



I'm from Florida and I would take being hot over being cold any day!!


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Erin, I feel so bad for you and your kids. I would be hating snow by now. I tell you what, whenever it's good for you, you can come stay with me sometime in tbe summer. When you get so hot from the Florida sun, you'd wish you can see another blizzard  How's everyone else?



My day was so good finally.. I needed a good day. 


Pooh and I'm jealous of the great too. I never get too hot but then again this is Michigan.


----------



## sibi

CtTortoiseMom said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Erin, I feel so bad for you and your kids. I would be hating snow by now. I tell you what, whenever it's good for you, you can come stay with me sometime in tbe summer. When you get so hot from the Florida sun, you'd wish you can see another blizzard  How's everyone else?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm from Florida and I would take being hot over being cold any day!!
Click to expand...


I would agree. My mother-in-law can't stand the heat. She's from Maryland and she longs for cold weather. She moved near us instead of going back to Maryland. Sometimes I think she regrets it. What part of Florida are you from?




Kerryann said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Erin, I feel so bad for you and your kids. I would be hating snow by now. I tell you what, whenever it's good for you, you can come stay with me sometime in tbe summer. When you get so hot from the Florida sun, you'd wish you can see another blizzard  How's everyone else?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My day was so good finally.. I needed a good day.
> 
> 
> Pooh and I'm jealous of the great too. I never get too hot but then again this is Michigan.
Click to expand...




I'm glad you had a great day. I'm so done with the cold weather. I think if I had a choice to die freezing or burning, I'd pick burning any day.


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> I would agree. My mother-in-law can't stand the heat. She's from Maryland and she longs for cold weather. She moved near us instead of going back to Maryland. Sometimes I think she regrets it. What part of Florida are you from?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you had a great day. I'm so done with the cold weather. I think if I had a choice to die freezing or burning, I'd pick burning any day.





Me too. It keeps being wintry here thou. I'm ready to wear fun spring stuff.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

@Sibi, I am from Boca Raton which means I was around Northeasterners my whole childhood, haha! Most of what we called 'the snowbirds' were from NYC, CT, NH. Then, when I moved for a little while to Gulf Sores, Al all of the snow birds were from the Midwest. 

I can see why your MIL would miss Maryland, my sister in law lives there and it is much milder there than it is here and it is kind gets super hot and humid in the summer there. I love where she lives!


----------



## Thalatte

I have mainly lived in Arizona and Northern Utah and I must say I love the cold! Blizzards where my favorite! so much fun just sitting in front of a window with a fire blazing nearby and reading a book while nature howls and moans, expressing her icy displeasure.
Plus it was the only time I could wear all my funky minskirts and leggings.

On the other hand the arid heat of arizona is horrible!!! I hat it. by the time springs starts you are already in shorts and a tank top sweating never able to cool down...ugh!!!


----------



## sibi

Thalatte said:


> I have mainly lived in Arizona and Northern Utah and I must say I love the cold! Blizzards where my favorite! so much fun just sitting in front of a window with a fire blazing nearby and reading a book while nature howls and moans, expressing her icy displeasure.
> Plus it was the only time I could wear all my funky minskirts and leggings.
> 
> On the other hand the arid heat of arizona is horrible!!! I hat it. by the time springs starts you are already in shorts and a tank top sweating never able to cool down...ugh!!!





So, why do you live in AZ? I don't think I could live there either, although I love the heat. I think the difference is I have to have ocean breeze with the heat. Can't Survive in arid weather.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

This is what is keeping me warm right now...


----------



## jaizei

Arizona was on the list of states I wouldn't mind living in until I learned about haboobs. DNW


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

jaizei said:


> Arizona was on the list of states I wouldn't mind living in until I learned about haboobs. DNW



Neal or someone from AZ posted pics of the one they had last year. It didn't even look real to me!


Where in FL are you, Sibi?


Oh yeah, & welcome back Sibi. We missed you but understood why you weren't on.


----------



## sibi

CtTortoiseMom said:


> jaizei said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arizona was on the list of states I wouldn't mind living in until I learned about haboobs. DNW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neal or someone from AZ posted pics of the one they had last year. It didn't even look real to me!
> 
> 
> Where in FL are you, Sibi?
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, & welcome back Sibi. We missed you but understood why you weren't on.
Click to expand...





haboobs? What the heck are those? Never heard of that. Pardon my ignorance 
I'm from the Florida panhandle, Fort Walton Beach area. It's good to be back.
Is that Dadny warming you up?


----------



## theelectraco

Just had to google haboob, lol. It's a Dust storm!


----------



## sibi

Oh no, not those! I am staying far away from AZ. Poor Thalatte. What she has to put up with in her life. If I were her, I'd be angry all the time, and choking. I feel for you too, jaizei.


----------



## Kerryann

Its snowing here ugh


----------



## Kerryann

Its snowing here ugh
And the roads are slick


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Good Morning! I have been married for 10 years today! In that time we have had 3 kids, 4 dogs, and 3 tortoises. It's crazy to think about how far we have come in the 14 years we have been together, from teenagers to raisiing a teen! 

Sorry about the snow Kerryann, I have about 6 inches and it is supposed to snow until 8pm


----------



## Jacqui

Congrats Erin!!




Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've just sorta been told that if i plan to keep grocery bags full of weeds from the yard in the crisper drawer of the fridge that maybe I should plug the garage fridge in and keep them out there.



 It's to store all the tortoise food that I have one running out in my garage.


----------



## Yvonne G

Congratulations, Erin:


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Thanks Jacqui & Yvonne


----------



## Yvonne G

It looks so strangely familiar to me to see that other mod's name and mine in the same sentence. My older sister is named Jackie, and I grew up with "Jackie and Yvonne" in the same sentence frequently. Haven't heard it in a very long time now.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Good Morning! I have been married for 10 years today!



A very merry/happy congrats to the two of you! I believe the 10 year gift is a new house, right? For Karen's and my 1st, I bought her a house, 2nd, I bought her a barn. 


3sulcata
7russian
2pancake
1uro
6cats
1syko dog
1 wonderful wife


I have no idea where those pictures came from...they aren't even any of my tortoises?


3sulcata
7russian
2pancake
1uro
6cats
1syko dog
1 wonderful wife


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

He bought me a house shortly after we got married and now we are on to the 2nd house I was 23 when we bought this house, I would love to see a young family move in here!




emysemys said:


> It looks so strangely familiar to me to see that other mod's name and mine in the same sentence. My older sister is named Jackie, and I grew up with "Jackie and Yvonne" in the same sentence frequently. Haven't heard it in a very long time now.



I thought Maggie was your only sibling. Do you have any others besides Jackie and Maggie?


----------



## Thalatte

sibi said:


> Oh no, not those! I am staying far away from AZ. Poor Thalatte. What she has to put up with in her life. If I were her, I'd be angry all the time, and choking. I feel for you too, jaizei.



Who said I wasn't angry?

I live in Az because of familial obligations. Believe me I would much rather be in Utah.


Congrats Erin!


Ummm...what's with the unknown tortoise pic attachments?


Oh they are gone...interesting...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Thalatte said:


> Ummm...what's with the unknown tortoise pic attachments?
> 
> 
> Oh they are gone...interesting...






Somewhat twilight zoneish


And then they returnâ€¦


----------



## mctlong

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Good Morning! I have been married for 10 years today! In that time we have had 3 kids, 4 dogs, and 3 tortoises. It's crazy to think about how far we have come in the 14 years we have been together, from teenagers to raisiing a



Congratulations CT!!!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Omg, when I tried to rey to your post they loaded on to my post do I cancelled and went to "New Reply". Omg, I almost got your mysterious tortoise virus!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm just glad they are only tortoise pictures showing up.


LOFLA


And they're only coming in on chat posts it would seem.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Loud ice storm here, ugh!! I have cabin fever sooooooo bad!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Loud ice storm here, ugh!! I have cabin fever sooooooo bad!!



You seem to never have power outages. Are all the feeds buried out there? We suffer outages at the least once a year in winter, so I have a private power plant for when it goes out. Oh hey, look at these tortoises my phone likes;


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I am on a double grid because I live across the street from an elementary school, so if I lose power it takes a second or two for the other grid to pick us up. 


My daughter posted these pics on her instagram with the heading "Spring Fail"
It's pics of our back yard this afternoon...







mctlong said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning! I have been married for 10 years today! In that time we have had 3 kids, 4 dogs, and 3 tortoises. It's crazy to think about how far we have come in the 14 years we have been together, from teenagers to raisiing a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations CT!!!
Click to expand...


Thanks!


----------



## Kerryann

Congrats on the anniversary. That is awesome you have been married that long. 
I am whining about my slick roads and you are getting that much snow. I should put my big girl pants on huh?  Hopefully this is the last we hear of old man winter. I am so done with it. We are supposed to get two more days of snow and then the temps are supposed to rise into the 40s. Yay.


----------



## Thalatte

OMG! Cowboy my phone likes them too!
Also it appeared on several other posts I did so I don't think it's limited to just this chat thread.


Ps. What is lofla?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> Congrats on the anniversary. That is awesome you have been married that long.
> I am whining about my slick roads and you are getting that much snow. I should put my big girl pants on huh?  Hopefully this is the last we hear of old man winter. I am so done with it. We are supposed to get two more days of snow and then the temps are supposed to rise into the 40s. Yay.



Thanks, That is great I just checked my 10-day and it doesn't get up to 40 and there is more snow on Monday maybe it will change to rain.


----------



## Thalatte

Huzzah the hottest it is supposed to be is 86 on Wednesday! Sweet it is going to be nice weather for Easter!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Thallette, you got Kens mystery tortoise disease!!


----------



## Kerryann

She did.. omg.. how'd she get it?? At least they are tort pics as Ken said.


I hope your forecast changes too Erin.  You had a few good days.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> She did.. omg.. how'd she get it?? At least they are tort pics as Ken said.
> 
> 
> I hope your forecast changes too Erin.  You had a few good days.





Yep, we are closer to spring weather every day!


----------



## Thalatte

I got his cooties!!!! Wha!!!

Yeah I am unsure on what it is...but swing the torts flipped upside down is sad...
I wonder who's torts they are?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Concerning these pictures, rest assured that no self respecting cowboy wod have a pink hide for his tortoisesâ€¦well, maybe modern country singers would.


----------



## Kerryann

Now I am afraid to reply to anyone


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Now I'm on my iPad instead of iPhone. Lets see if anything changes. 


3sulcata
7russian
2pancake
1uro
6cats
1syko dog
1 wonderful wife


----------



## jaizei

I have an idea of what is causing it. But I can't test it myself.

I think it may have something to do with the new/updated app. I've only seen it happen to Ken so I'm not 100% but no one else on the app seems to be posting as much.

Seems as though whoever has made the most recent post using the new/updated app has the superfluous pictures attached to their post. Once someone else using the app makes a post, the pictures become attached to that post.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I shall now turn off my signature and see if that changes anything...


3sulcata
7russian
2pancake
1uro
6cats
1syko dog
1 wonderful wife


Would someone post so I can test my signature idea please?


----------



## Yvonne G

CtTortoiseMom said:


> I thought Maggie was your only sibling. Do you have any others besides Jackie and Maggie?



In order of age, oldest first:

Jackie (Jacqueline Cecilia)
Yvonne (Yvonne Marie)
Roger (Roger James)
Maggie (Margaret Eileen)

My older sister and I were named after the Dionne quintuplets.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

This is a test...this is only a test...had this been an actual posting, you would have read something else.


----------



## Yvonne G

CtTortoiseMom said:


> I am on a double grid because I live across the street from an elementary school, so if I lose power it takes a second or two for the other grid to pick us up.



All that changes when you move. It might behoove you to drive by your new house during the heaviest part of the storm.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

You are the second oldest of four and Maggie is the baby, that is really interesting.


----------



## Yvonne G

Regarding the pictures...I haven't seen them on any posts until Ken turned off his signature. I can see them on post #1222.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

They go away after awhile. I've enabled my signature again. 


3sulcata
7russian
2pancake
1uro
6cats
1syko dog
1 wonderful wife


For instance they are now gone from 1222.


3sulcata
7russian
2pancake
1uro
6cats
1syko dog
1 wonderful wife


Maybe they go away when I post a follow up? 


3sulcata
7russian
2pancake
1uro
6cats
1syko dog
1 wonderful wife


----------



## Kerryann

emysemys said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Maggie was your only sibling. Do you have any others besides Jackie and Maggie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In order of age, oldest first:
> 
> Jackie (Jacqueline Cecilia)
> Yvonne (Yvonne Marie)
> Roger (Roger James)
> Maggie (Margaret Eileen)
> 
> My older sister and I were named after the Dionne quintuplets.
Click to expand...

I thought you and Maggie were twins. 
How is she doing? I have the wonderful gift my super secret secret santa sent with me here in my office and it brightens my day.


----------



## Yvonne G

How very strange! I like Jaizei's explanation. But how on earth would we be able to tell Josh about it when they disappear?


----------



## Kerryann

They are back Ken. Why do you keep abusing those poor tortoises and taking new pics of it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here's the test to see if it will go away.


3sulcata
7russian
2pancake
1uro
6cats
1syko dog
1 wonderful wife


Bam! I saw it go away!


3sulcata
7russian
2pancake
1uro
6cats
1syko dog
1 wonderful wife


I wonder who is the proper owner of the pictures. I'm gonna try it out on safari. 


3sulcata
7russian
2pancake
1uro
6cats
1syko dog
1 wonderful wife


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

emysemys said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am on a double grid because I live across the street from an elementary school, so if I lose power it takes a second or two for the other grid to pick us up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All that changes when you move. It might behoove you to drive by your new house during the heaviest part of the storm.
Click to expand...


Good point and I am bored Silly so I think I might take that drive right now!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Safari test for pictures


No pictures posting from the Internet Machine. This post is from my phone so I expect pictures.


I conclude it would be an app update issue. Mrs. C. Would you please post off your Mobil device and we'll see if you have it too?


----------



## Thalatte

Thala to the rescue! I am on my iPhone with the new app.

Do I now have the fun mystery torts?


I do!


And they are still their with follow up photos...I want to save the photos and post them on a new thread to see if anyone will claim them...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yay! This is fun.


Look at that, I took the pictures from your post and put them in my post.


----------



## Thalatte

Awww...cowboy stole my torts! 
I shall get them back!

Ok so I must have missed something...why is Erin going to drive by her old house?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

She is driving by her new place to check the power grid.


It's a Connecticut thingâ€¦


----------



## Thalatte

For what purpose?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Im still here, it is snowing and blowing like crazy and I am trying to find motivation to get out of my pj's and into my parka and snow boots.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

She has cabin fever.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Thalatte said:


> For what purpose?



Because I never lose power in storms because I am on a double power grid due to my close proximity to the elementary school. My new house is not close to anything, so I wanted to drive by in this storm and see if the new house has power.


----------



## Thalatte

Oh! For some reason I thought you were driving to your old house to check the power...but I couldn't figure out why since you had lived there for years wouldn't you already know?


Someone's torts have disappeared...are we cured of this mysterious ailment?


Oh spoke to soon...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Thalatte said:


> Oh! For some reason I thought you were driving to your old house to check the power...but I couldn't figure out why since you had lived there for years wouldn't you already know?



& I still live in my old house .


----------



## Thalatte

That would be an interesting sight...in the middle of a snow storm someone walks outside. Gets in their car. Drives to the end of the driveway and back...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'll take those tortoisesâ€¦


----------



## Thalatte

Mwah ahhaha! I'll get them little pretties!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We can play a strange game of picture stealing. Mine, Mine, Mine


----------



## Thalatte

NO! They are mine! My own! My precioussss!


I think we are the only players though...no one else seems to have the FTD.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

They seem to have gone?


----------



## Thalatte

Really? Aww...


Nope they just don't like you anymore


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Mine, Mine, Mine, Mine


----------



## Thalatte

Huh? So mean!!!! Wahhhhhh! 


I feel the maturity level of this thread is plummeting fast.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Whateva, whateva, I do what I want!


I just saw that a maker of yoga pants is recalling the black ones due to them being thin enough to see through. Priceless.


----------



## Thalatte

I have 2 pairs of yoga pants that are see through.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I thought they were supposed to be.


----------



## Thalatte

Isn't the current fashion to have everything either see through or holey? I swear I see more undergarments at the grocery store then I do at Victoria's Secret...


Isn't the current fashion to have everything either see through or holey? I swear I see more undergarments at the grocery store then I do at Victoria's Secret...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

For me, while grocery shopping, it is a little distracting.


----------



## Thalatte

It is distracting for me as well but I think it's for different reasons...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I am playing UNO with these top notch players.... Dagny photo bombs all pictures because she is always near my son. I think she thinks they are both toddlers...


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I work as a cashier so when people drop their card/wallet/change and bend over to pick it up I learn WAAAAY too much about their underwear preferences. 

Bonus to working at Target.. discount and a paycheck. 
Downside, I see everything I want and think "Ooh I can get this for cheaper" and there goes the paycheck.. 

My boyfriend thinks I should go to culinary school here to pursue being a baker since it's something I usually enjoy (except when it goes wrong), ha!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

RosieRedfoot said:


> I work as a cashier so when people drop their card/wallet/change and bend over to pick it up I learn WAAAAY too much about their underwear preferences.
> 
> Bonus to working at Target.. discount and a paycheck.
> Downside, I see everything I want and think "Ooh I can get this for cheaper" and there goes the paycheck..
> 
> My boyfriend thinks I should go to culinary school here to pursue being a baker since it's something I usually enjoy (except when it goes wrong), ha!



I love Target and promise you would never see my underwear preference, I also do not wear anything see through, except I did get a coral sweater from jcrew with tiny little holes in it that I wear over a sleeveless tank when it's warmer outside. 
Ugh, I am boring myself! I AM SO BORED!!


----------



## Jacqui

Do you enjoy being a cashier? I know I did.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui: Are you going to work in the plant nursery again this year?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Jacqui, it's not too bad. I mean, it pays better than what I got paid as a vet assistant AND I don't get bitten or fleas on me, or peed/pooped on.. so that's a bonus. I don't like having to ask every customer if they'd like to sign up for a target credit/debit card but that's just part of the job. 

But, you do meet a lot of interesting people and the work isn't too hard as long as you're ok with standing long hours. 

I'm making chicken enchiladas tonight and gave the dogs the raw chicken scraps/bones and they devoured them! I've thought of converting them to a raw diet and this just proves they agree, lol.


----------



## jaizei

RosieRedfoot said:


> Jacqui, it's not too bad. I mean, it pays better than what I got paid as a vet assistant AND I don't get bitten or fleas on me, or peed/pooped on.. so that's a bonus. I don't like having to ask every customer if they'd like to sign up for a target credit/debit card but that's just part of the job.



Do you have a quota you have to meet? 

My sister worked at a store where you were written up if you couldn't get a certain number of people sign up for the cards.


----------



## Kerryann

My meeting went so fabulous.  Now happy client is extra special happy.  whew........ that was a lot of stress.
The turtus unmentionables pics are gone 
I wear my yoga pants and tshirts to both bed and out on Sundays. I think they are crossover clothes.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Are the pictures really gone?


Yup they are gone.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Are the pictures really gone?
> 
> 
> Yup they are gone.





first the pictures and now Ken, nooooooo, ahhhhhh!! 
So are there any interesting things going on in the news lately? Ever since I dropped my cable tv and only watch apple, netflix & Hulu TV, I do not see the news at all. I follow my local news station on twitter but I haven't been on twitter in a long time.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

You missed something about the new pope turning a blind eye during the dark days of brazil. Or was it Argentina?




CtTortoiseMom said:


> Ugh, I am boring myself! I AM SO BORED!!



Ummmm, yourself? Me too!!!LOL


----------



## Thalatte

Moe my hatchling ornate box turtle has dead.


Has died not has dead...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Thalatte said:



> Moe my hatchling ornate box turtle has dead.
> 
> 
> Has died not has dead...





Jeez, I am really sorry. You poor thing, you have dealt with a lot of loss lately!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Thalatte said:


> Moe my hatchling ornate box turtle has dead.
> 
> 
> Has died not has dead...





Wow, I'm sorry, was this something wholly unexpected?


----------



## Thalatte

Kinda. He hibernated to soon I think even though I raised the temps to know I him out of it but it didn't work and since waking up last month he has been lethargic and not digging down so I put him on a critical care slurry, special diet, and in his own set up and he kinda seemed better.
But I guess it didn't work. The vet had no idea what was wrong last time I took him in either.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

You mention hibernated too soon. Do you mean that the gut track may not have had time to be evacuated before the slow down?


I'll be back in a bit. I've got to make a phone call but I'm procrastinating.


----------



## Kerryann

Thalatte said:


> Moe my hatchling ornate box turtle has dead.
> 
> 
> Has died not has dead...





I am so sorry 


Interesting news?? Lil wayne had seizures and is in ICU.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> Thalatte said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moe my hatchling ornate box turtle has dead.
> 
> 
> Has died not has dead...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so sorry
> 
> 
> Interesting news?? Lil wayne had seizures and is in ICU.
Click to expand...





I heard that on the radio. They speculated it was from some sort of codeine & alcohol overdose.


----------



## Thalatte

Cowboy_Ken said:


> You mention hibernated too soon. Do you mean that the gut track may not have had time to be evacuated before the slow down?
> 
> 
> I'll be back in a bit. I've got to make a phone call but I'm procrastinating.





No I think he was way to small. He still had the pink line from his egg. And weighed about 29grams I think...I would have to check that. I know at time of death he weighed 24grams.

So I think he hibernated to early used all his preserves.
But it could have been a blockage. From day one he dug down and slept. At first I was waking him up every 4days to soak but after awhile I just let him sleep.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yes. Sounds undersized and too small to go down.


----------



## Thalatte

Yeah and I dont think these were the healthiest boxies either. I had lost one within a month of getting them and he was about the size of a quarter. But the other two I got with them are healthy and growing. One is growing really fast the other not so much so I will probably end up separating them in the hopes he will eat and grow more.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Where did you get them?


----------



## Thalatte

The Phoenix Herpetological Society when I was at the Tuscon Reptile Show.


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thalatte said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moe my hatchling ornate box turtle has dead.
> 
> 
> Has died not has dead...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so sorry
> 
> 
> Interesting news?? Lil wayne had seizures and is in ICU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard that on the radio. They speculated it was from some sort of codeine & alcohol overdose.
Click to expand...




Is that sizzup? I heard it was sizzup but didn't know what it was.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Were you able to contact them and ask any questions about how they were cared for before you got them?


----------



## Jacqui

Oh hail!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Oh hail!



Yeah, right...no, who are you really?


----------



## Thalatte

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Were you able to contact them and ask any questions about how they were cared for before you got them?



They didnt geive much info. They had a large tank with tons of hatchlings of all sizes and species of boxies. They were feed a high end fish food of some sort that is apparently nutritionally balanced for baby boxies.

Dont know how they were hatched or anything like that. Apparently people have unexpected hatchlings magically appear in their enclosures so they drop the babies off at the herpetological society which is a rescue. I dont think I will be getting anymore animals from them as they seem to have a 50/50 survival rate.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Oh hail!



you missed us


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh hail!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you missed us
Click to expand...


No, I mean yes, but also mean we are getting hail.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh hail!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you missed us
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I mean yes, but also mean we are getting hail.
Click to expand...


oh no. did you get any damage?


----------



## jaizei

Kerryann said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thalatte said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moe my hatchling ornate box turtle has dead.
> 
> 
> Has died not has dead...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so sorry
> 
> 
> Interesting news?? Lil wayne had seizures and is in ICU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard that on the radio. They speculated it was from some sort of codeine & alcohol overdose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that sizzup? I heard it was sizzup but didn't know what it was.
Click to expand...





Purple drank


----------



## Thalatte

I knew one day the purple drank would get to them...


----------



## Kerryann

jaizei said:


> Purple drank



I had some today. Diet grape faygo.. Mmm


Did I get Kens naughty tortoise pics?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Naughty tortoise picture issue has resolved it's self it would seem.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I just finished the most recent episode of the Walking Dead and holy cow was it intense!!


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Naughty tortoise picture issue has resolved it's self it would seem.



Yay now I can quote you


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I think only two of us were infected with FTD.


----------



## Thalatte

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I think only two of us were infected with FTD.



AHAHAHAHAHA!!! He used my word!!!


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> I just finished the most recent episode of the Walking Dead and holy cow was it intense!!



Yea I'm wondering how that turns out.


----------



## sibi

Hi everyone. I had my spring house cleaning today. I couldn't believe the dust behind furniture, on sills, crooks and crannies, you name it. I took care of my tprts and left the cleaning to the professionals. My babies had so much fun frolicking in the sunshine, eating weeds, and any foul thing they can get in their mouths before I get to them. Once, I had to take a stone that was bigger than Beasty Boy's mouth out of his jaw. The one reason why I was able to was because he couldn't get it down his throat! He's incorrigible. I thought as he got bigger, the stones he eats will pass through him with no problems. But, now he's get getting bigger stones!!!

Cowboy, did you get a shipping price yet? I'd like to just make one payment if possible.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

sibi said:


> But, now he's get getting bigger stones!!!



Now that's a funny play on words?
Sorry Sibi, not yet. Karen injured her ankle Monday and my attention has been elsewhere. This week for sure.


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Hi everyone. I had my spring house cleaning today. I couldn't believe the dust behind furniture, on sills, crooks and crannies, you name it. I took care of my tprts and left the cleaning to the professionals. My babies had so much fun frolicking in the sunshine, eating weeds, and any foul thing they can get in their mouths before I get to them. Once, I had to take a stone that was bigger than Beasty Boy's mouth out of his jaw. The one reason why I was able to was because he couldn't get it down his throat! He's incorrigible. I thought as he got bigger, the stones he eats will pass through him with no problems. But, now he's get getting bigger stones!!!
> 
> Cowboy, did you get a shipping price yet? I'd like to just make one payment if possible.



Do they make tortoise muzzles 
I would seriously freak out.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

sibi said:


> Hi everyone. I had my spring house cleaning today. I couldn't believe the dust behind furniture, on sills, crooks and crannies, you name it. I took care of my tprts and left the cleaning to the professionals. My babies had so much fun frolicking in the sunshine, eating weeds, and any foul thing they can get in their mouths before I get to them. Once, I had to take a stone that was bigger than Beasty Boy's mouth out of his jaw. The one reason why I was able to was because he couldn't get it down his throat! He's incorrigible. I thought as he got bigger, the stones he eats will pass through him with no problems. But, now he's get getting bigger stones!!!
> 
> Cowboy, did you get a shipping price yet? I'd like to just make one payment if possible.



Re: Spring cleaning... When we were removing furniture to put in storage & pulling out the stove and fridge for the painters that were painting the kitchen I found some scary stuff! Now ii is all so clean and feels great!! I love that feeling




Cowboy_Ken said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> But, now he's get getting bigger stones!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's a funny play on words?
> Sorry Sibi, not yet. Karen injured her ankle Monday and my attention has been elsewhere. This week for sure.
Click to expand...


Oh no, is her ankle hurt bad? Tell her your house wife friend wishes her a speedy recovery.




Kerryann said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished the most recent episode of the Walking Dead and holy cow was it intense!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea I'm wondering how that turns out.
Click to expand...


I know!!!! Only 2 more episodes!!


----------



## Kerryann

Night night
You have to wait so long between seasons!!


----------



## sibi

No they don't, but you may just have given me an idea. It it works, and I make a million bucks on it, I'll definitely give you a cut
Not to worry Cowboy. I just didn't want you to forget.


Kerryann said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. I had my spring house cleaning today. I couldn't believe the dust behind furniture, on sills, crooks and crannies, you name it. I took care of my tprts and left the cleaning to the professionals. My babies had so much fun frolicking in the sunshine, eating weeds, and any foul thing they can get in their mouths before I get to them. Once, I had to take a stone that was bigger than Beasty Boy's mouth out of his jaw. The one reason why I was able to was because he couldn't get it down his throat! He's incorrigible. I thought as he got bigger, the stones he eats will pass through him with no problems. But, now he's get getting bigger stones!!!
> 
> Cowboy, did you get a shipping price yet? I'd like to just make one payment if possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do they make tortoise muzzles
> I would seriously freak out.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I haven't watched any this year but its all recorded. 


3 sulcata
7 russian
2 pancake
1 uro
1 syko dog
6 cats
1 Wonderful Wife


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I haven't watched any this year but its all recorded.
> 
> 
> 3 sulcata
> 7 russian
> 2 pancake
> 1 uro
> 1 syko dog
> 6 cats
> 1 Wonderful Wife



That will be a really fun time watching them all!!


----------



## sibi

What I've found is that if I record shows like that, I never get to see it all.


----------



## Jacqui

*Morning all!​*


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Good Morning  its sunny here!!!


----------



## Jacqui

*Happy first day of Spring!!! *


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> No they don't, but you may just have given me an idea. It it works, and I make a million bucks on it, I'll definitely give you a cut
> Not to worry Cowboy. I just didn't want you to forget.
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. I had my spring house cleaning today. I couldn't believe the dust behind furniture, on sills, crooks and crannies, you name it. I took care of my tprts and left the cleaning to the professionals. My babies had so much fun frolicking in the sunshine, eating weeds, and any foul thing they can get in their mouths before I get to them. Once, I had to take a stone that was bigger than Beasty Boy's mouth out of his jaw. The one reason why I was able to was because he couldn't get it down his throat! He's incorrigible. I thought as he got bigger, the stones he eats will pass through him with no problems. But, now he's get getting bigger stones!!!
> 
> Cowboy, did you get a shipping price yet? I'd like to just make one payment if possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do they make tortoise muzzles
> I would seriously freak out.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


If you make them, make sure they are the hannibal lecture style so they are funny and cute. 




Jacqui said:


> *Happy first day of Spring!!! *



Yay and it's sunny here too


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Yay! This time last year it was 79 degrees. Today it is. 26 degrees with a fresh foot of snow on the ground. On a positive note, it is sunny and can only get better from here on out!


----------



## Jacqui

See Mother Nature put on a new coat just for spring!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Those North Koreans sure know about modern graphics, am I right?


3sulcata
7russian
2pancake
1uro
6cats
1syko dog
1 wonderful wife


----------



## Yvonne G




----------



## tortadise

mmmm spring I love it. Grass is turning green and hardwoods are starting to bud.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Those North Koreans sure know about modern graphics, am I right?
> 
> 
> 3sulcata
> 7russian
> 2pancake
> 1uro
> 6cats
> 1syko dog
> 1 wonderful wife


Do you remember a month ago when they released a video of NYC on fire and the footage was taken from Call of duty. Well, am I the only one that thought these games that we (as Americans) are so obsessed with playing could actually be hints given to us of what's to come? Here we are all fat & happily dropping $50/game and sitting on our couches playing these ridiculous war games and strengthening our thumbs? while everyone else really prepares to take us out... Too conspiracy theorist for chat?
With that I have to go to the hardware store because Rand thought it was hilarious to lock me out of the house and I had to put my foot through the garage window to get back in the house and I don't think prospective buyers would appreciate a broken window!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Have a great trip to town. The storm we were to get is here and having fun! Strong wind gusts with plenty of rain. The fun thing with the wind, with the fir covered hillside across the valley from us, the wind sounds like a locomotive. The rain was coming down hard enough earlier that I thought someone had pulled into the gravel parking area. Good times...


3sulcata
7russian
2pancake
1uro
6cats
1syko dog
1 wonderful wife


----------



## Jacqui

Time to get a spare key to leave outside for such times.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Could you grab me a quad venti coffee? Not whipped or anything, just a big, strong coffe with whole milk? No whip cream. Please?


3sulcata
7russian
2pancake
1uro
6cats
1syko dog
1 wonderful wife


Anyone watch â€œ The Amazing Race"? Last weeks episode was in Vietnam and it made me wonder if maybe in 30 years we'll film a reality show in Iraq, ya know?


3sulcata
7russian
2pancake
1uro
6cats
1syko dog
1 wonderful wife


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Good morning, all! Last night I introduced Spock to Apollo for the first time... and the meeting didn't go well at all. Hopefully I can get them to like each other before they have to live with one another in about two years or so


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those North Koreans sure know about modern graphics, am I right?
> 
> 
> 3sulcata
> 7russian
> 2pancake
> 1uro
> 6cats
> 1syko dog
> 1 wonderful wife
> 
> 
> 
> Do you remember a month ago when they released a video of NYC on fire and the footage was taken from Call of duty. Well, am I the only one that thought these games that we (as Americans) are so obsessed with playing could actually be hints given to us of what's to come? Here we are all fat & happily dropping $50/game and sitting on our couches playing these ridiculous war games and strengthening our thumbs? while everyone else really prepares to take us out... Too conspiracy theorist for chat?
> With that I have to go to the hardware store because Rand thought it was hilarious to lock me out of the house and I had to put my foot through the garage window to get back in the house and I don't think prospective buyers would appreciate a broken window!!
Click to expand...

I will agree with this statement. It is crazy how people think. I don't play games.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Today, with this stormy, crapy weather were having, I want to fire up the wood heat and just be a cat on the couch all day. When I got Ava up, I opened the back door for her to go out and take care of her morning business, she just walked to the back door, looked out, looked up at me then turned around and payed down in her living room dog bed. Currently, we are having a massive downpour with hail mixed in and the rain is coming down from two different directions.


3sulcata
7russian
2pancake
1uro
6cats
1syko dog
1 wonderful wife


----------



## Kerryann

It's actually sunny here in Michigan for a change. i am feeling quite cheery.. well mostly


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Don't worry Kerryann, I like to share so I'm figuring you'll get this system sometime for the next work week.


3sulcata
7russian
2pancake
1uro
6cats
1syko dog
1 wonderful wife


----------



## Thalatte

Morning everyone. Courtney who is Apollo?


----------



## Yvonne G

Ken, I have seen and paid attention to your signature. I see that you have a regular dog in one of them, and a syko (psycho??) dog in the other. And is it 6 or 7 russians? There's really no need to double post it for me. 

We're having a grey and ugly day. Its supposed to "sprinkle", which it did a bit of during the night. But it was also very windy. Yesterday I cleaned up all the downed leaves and gave them to my Manouria for nesting, and today there are leaves all over everything again! When I went to put the garbage cans out at the curb there are blossoms all over the street. I couldn't see any trees that they came from. 

When I want Misty to go out and she doesn't want to I'll say, "Birdy!!! Birdy!!! Go get the birdy!!!" It gets her every time.

I sent an email to Maggie but haven't heard back from her yet. I talked to her about a week ago and she was just home from the hospital. She's having trouble with her meds, and they took her off everything. They're trying to get it all adjusted again. She has trouble typing in the best of times, so I imagine its pretty hard for her to type when she's in the process of med adjustment.


----------



## Thalatte

Oh my goolaih! Piper and I are at the park and all she wants to do is play with dog poo...


----------



## Yvonne G

That certainly keeps a busy nanny on her toes!!


----------



## Thalatte

Oh yay! She found what's left of a bird! Maybe I should rethink bringing Lysol spray to the park...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Thalatte said:


> Oh my goolaih! Piper and I are at the park and all she wants to do is play with dog poo...



Maybe it's finger painting time?


3sulcata
7russian
2pancake
1uro
6cats
1syko dog
1 wonderful wife


----------



## Thalatte

Actually that's not bad...I do have a bunch of paint and banner paper...we shall try that this afternoon.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I would also stop and get some play doh.


3sulcata
7russian
2pancake
1uro
6cats
1syko dog
1 wonderful wife


----------



## Thalatte

She has playdoh and while she likes to eat it she doesn't actually play with it.


----------



## Kerryann

emysemys said:


> Ken, I have seen and paid attention to your signature. I see that you have a regular dog in one of them, and a syko (psycho??) dog in the other. And is it 6 or 7 russians? There's really no need to double post it for me.
> 
> We're having a grey and ugly day. Its supposed to "sprinkle", which it did a bit of during the night. But it was also very windy. Yesterday I cleaned up all the downed leaves and gave them to my Manouria for nesting, and today there are leaves all over everything again! When I went to put the garbage cans out at the curb there are blossoms all over the street. I couldn't see any trees that they came from.
> 
> When I want Misty to go out and she doesn't want to I'll say, "Birdy!!! Birdy!!! Go get the birdy!!!" It gets her every time.
> 
> I sent an email to Maggie but haven't heard back from her yet. I talked to her about a week ago and she was just home from the hospital. She's having trouble with her meds, and they took her off everything. They're trying to get it all adjusted again. She has trouble typing in the best of times, so I imagine its pretty hard for her to type when she's in the process of med adjustment.



I hope they get her sorted out and she feels better again soon  

Ken I am a blond so I will need a flowchart to catch onto what you are talking about. I am confused and I am even confused about whether I should be confused??


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann,
I'm confused about what you're confused about. I come from a long line of blondes... 


3sulcata
7russian
2pancake
1uro
6cats
1syko dog
1 wonderful wife


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Kerryann,
> I'm confused about what you're confused about. I come from a long line of blondes...
> 
> 
> 3sulcata
> 7russian
> 2pancake
> 1uro
> 6cats
> 1syko dog
> 1 wonderful wife



I think I am unconfused maybe.. were you talking about the storm system? I thought you were talking about your multiple signature system .  I was looking for a pattern thinking everyone had a new signature system.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ummmm, yes, the storm system.


3sulcata
7russian
2pancake
1uro
6cats
1syko dog
1 wonderful wife


This is a test. This should be a picture of Little Ricky. 








3 sulcata
7 russian
2 pancake
1 uro
1 syko dog
6 cats
1 Wonderful Wife


----------



## Kerryann

I am having the most delicious snack ever!! I thought i'd share with you guys. It feels naughty but it's not naughty at all. It's Apple slices dipped in caramel flavored Greek yogurt. 173 calories, 0 grams of fat, and 10 grams of protein. It tastes like a caramel apple!! mmmmm


Ken you caught a picture again.. eek


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I just found some cooked bacon in the fridge all helpless. 


3 sulcata
7 russian
2 pancake
1 uro
1 syko dog
6 cats
1 Wonderful Wife


That problem is solved. 


3 sulcata
7 russian
2 pancake
1 uro
1 syko dog
6 cats
1 Wonderful Wife


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Not wanting to work from 3:30-10pm today... sigh. But I do look forward to this paycheck! Only 3 days till pay, lol... Countdown!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

RosieRedfoot said:


> Not wanting to work from 3:30-10pm today... sigh. But I do look forward to this paycheck! Only 3 days till pay, lol... Countdown!



Are you still getting hit by the storm? A couple hours ago it was way bad here. I figured after it made it over the coast range that put it hitting the coast at about 4-5 this am. 


3 sulcata
7 russian
2 pancake
1 uro
1 syko dog
6 cats
1 Wonderful Wife


Crap! The local news is getting ready to run a story about a garage sale find that is worth lots of money. I better not recognize the item...


3 sulcata
7 russian
2 pancake
1 uro
1 syko dog
6 cats
1 Wonderful Wife


----------



## Thalatte

Don't you hate that?

It's probably that gravy boat You sold for $2.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lol. Nope, I'm safe. It's from a sale in 2007. A $3.00 bowl that turned out to be a 1000 yr old Chinese bowl that sold at sutherbys for way more than $3.00. 


3 sulcata
7 russian
2 pancake
1 uro
1 syko dog
6 cats
1 Wonderful Wife


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Yikes Ken, let us know!! 

I am going to my middle child's parent teacher conference in a couple hours and I am so nervous!! She is a wilder child than my first and even though I feel I know everything there is to know, (bad & good)the teacher always has some info I am not aware of and I feel like a jerk!! ugh! I used to get excited for these things! 

I cannot believe this but it is beautiful and sunny here! The snow is melting off of everything, yay!


----------



## Kerryann

I am finally back on top of my work heap. It's nice to have a calm and happy client. I actually sorted stuff today and am in control.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I say you maintain the attitude of â€œmy little angel would never" and add an occasional â€œyou're thinking of some other kid" then just politely say you were messing with them. 


3 sulcata
7 russian
2 pancake
1 uro
1 syko dog
6 cats
1 Wonderful Wife


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I say you maintain the attitude of â€œmy little angel would never" and add an occasional â€œyou're thinking of some other kid" then just politely say you were messing with them.
> 
> 
> 3 sulcata
> 7 russian
> 2 pancake
> 1 uro
> 1 syko dog
> 6 cats
> 1 Wonderful Wife



The last conference we got to read two apology letters from her to two different kids for various mischief. I just keep thinking how many letters will it be tonight and will she still be writti g sorry "sowwy". Groooan..


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

CtTortoiseMom said:


> You could try the old, â€œthose parents should be writing her thank you letters for helping to toughen up their cream puff kids for the real world." Not real sure if that would help and not real sure if anyone should take parenting tips from me, either.
> 
> 
> 3 sulcata
> 7 russian
> 2 pancake
> 1 uro
> 1 syko dog
> 6 cats
> 1 Wonderful Wife


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> You could try the old, â€œthose parents should be writing her thank you letters for helping to toughen up their cream puff kids for the real world." Not real sure if that would help and not real sure if anyone should take parenting tips from me, either.
> 
> 
> 3 sulcata
> 7 russian
> 2 pancake
> 1 uro
> 1 syko dog
> 6 cats
> 1 Wonderful Wife
> 
> 
> 
> You are not allowed to go! I just tell them that I am sowwy, j/k. I mainly give Rob threatening eye contact when he snickers like a school girl! I am room mom and head of a few committees and I have a child that sees a pair of ski goggles on a kid and snaps the goggles on the kids face and says "face sling shot" like that's a thing!
Click to expand...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I am laughing so hard right now I eyes are a little blurry. Face sling shot, I love it. I'm gonna have to hit the slops. 


3 sulcata
7 russian
2 pancake
1 uro
1 syko dog
6 cats
1 Wonderful Wife


Slopes



3 sulcata
7 russian
2 pancake
1 uro
1 syko dog
6 cats
1 Wonderful Wife


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I am laughing so hard right now I eyes are a little blurry. Face sling shot, I love it. I'm gonna have to hit the slops.
> 
> 
> 3 sulcata
> 7 russian
> 2 pancake
> 1 uro
> 1 syko dog
> 6 cats
> 1 Wonderful Wife
> 
> 
> Slopes
> 
> 
> 
> 3 sulcata
> 7 russian
> 2 pancake
> 1 uro
> 1 syko dog
> 6 cats
> 1 Wonderful Wife





It is not a thing, Ken and it leaves bruises under the eyes for a long time!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And those kids are now a little tougher. 


3 sulcata
7 russian
2 pancake
1 uro
1 syko dog
6 cats
1 Wonderful Wife


----------



## Yvonne G

Ok...I think I have it figured out, Ken. When you post something from your phone (or whatever it is), then that item includes the phone's signature for you in your post, however, the Forum is also set up to post your signature, so the Forum adds a signature also. The phone's signature shows up included at the bottom of your post, while the Forum's signature is under a line and headed by "cowboy Ken"


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Thanks Yvonne. That I can fix I believe. 


3 sulcata
7 russian
2 pancake
1 uro
1 syko dog
6 cats
1 Wonderful Wife


This is a test.


----------



## Yvonne G

Fixed! Only one siggie!!

Anyone know anything about Tapatalk? I see several of our members with the little Tapatalk square besides their name in the "who is online" section.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

emysemys said:


> Fixed! Only one siggie!!
> 
> Anyone know anything about Tapatalk? I see several of our members with the little Tapatalk square besides their name in the "who is online" section.



I think Tapatalk is the app for the forum. I think it means they are using the app.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I have nothing on the tapatalk thingy. Please note that I didn't use the word I normally would that has caused so much confusion in the past. 
As for my signature, on my phone as well as my iPad, under my profile I have a box that shows signature. When I updated, this box was empty so I populated it. I believe my op settings contain the original signature I made, so I just deleted the one I made on my phone app.


----------



## Thalatte

Tapatalk is an app you can buy that manages a bunch of forums. This way all you have to do is login to taptalk and you can see what's happening in all your forums.


----------



## jaizei

CtTortoiseMom said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed! Only one siggie!!
> 
> Anyone know anything about Tapatalk? I see several of our members with the little Tapatalk square besides their name in the "who is online" section.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Tapatalk is the app for the forum. I think it means they are using the app.
Click to expand...


Right now it is only the Iphone/Ipod app. Droid hasn't changed over to the app based on Tapatalk yet.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi fellow TFO peeps I hope everyone is doing well today


----------



## RosieRedfoot

4 hours left of work... Then leftover black bean and chicken enchiladas!


----------



## Jacqui

I am finishing up some leftover chili.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I am laughing so hard right now I eyes are a little blurry. Face sling shot, I love it. I'm gonna have to hit the slops.
> 
> 
> 3 sulcata
> 7 russian
> 2 pancake
> 1 uro
> 1 syko dog
> 6 cats
> 1 Wonderful Wife
> 
> 
> Slopes
> 
> 
> 
> 3 sulcata
> 7 russian
> 2 pancake
> 1 uro
> 1 syko dog
> 6 cats
> 1 Wonderful Wife





I love it too. 




emysemys said:


> Ok...I think I have it figured out, Ken. When you post something from your phone (or whatever it is), then that item includes the phone's signature for you in your post, however, the Forum is also set up to post your signature, so the Forum adds a signature also. The phone's signature shows up included at the bottom of your post, while the Forum's signature is under a line and headed by "cowboy Ken"



What about his random tortoise pics? 




Jacqui said:


> I am finishing up some leftover chili.



I made curried lentil soup.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I want good Thai food. I love me some red pineapple curry but no where around here has that good of curry  

Will just have to make my own again someday soon. 

2 hours left... Sucks having dinner at 10pm >.>


----------



## Kerryann

RosieRedfoot said:


> I want good Thai food. I love me some red pineapple curry but no where around here has that good of curry
> 
> Will just have to make my own again someday soon.
> 
> 2 hours left... Sucks having dinner at 10pm >.>



Making it yourself is probably yummier.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

There's this restaurant I used to frequent in my college town that had the BEST Thai I've ever had... But alas, it is 3000 miles away now 

My recipe I make is good, but just not quite as good. I do go to the Asian market to buy my chili paste and coconut milk so it's a bit closer to authentic.. Still Americanized to some extent but I like it. 

I'm hungry and didn't bring any snacks with me...


----------



## Kerryann

RosieRedfoot said:


> There's this restaurant I used to frequent in my college town that had the BEST Thai I've ever had... But alas, it is 3000 miles away now
> 
> My recipe I make is good, but just not quite as good. I do go to the Asian market to buy my chili paste and coconut milk so it's a bit closer to authentic.. Still Americanized to some extent but I like it.
> 
> I'm hungry and didn't bring any snacks with me...



Oh that stinks


----------



## Yvonne G

Let's all talk about food for Kim!! Let's see...I have some left over pound cake and yesterday I bought more strawberries to go with it. At the store today I bought one of their already cooked chickens. They really do a good job on chicken. It was delish! 

Kim, when I'm really hungry the food commercials on TV really get to me. I hope we've helped you a bit with your hunger problem.


----------



## Jacqui

I just had a rootbeer float.


----------



## Kerryann

emysemys said:


> Let's all talk about food for Kim!! Let's see...I have some left over pound cake and yesterday I bought more strawberries to go with it. At the store today I bought one of their already cooked chickens. They really do a good job on chicken. It was delish!
> 
> Kim, when I'm really hungry the food commercials on TV really get to me. I hope we've helped you a bit with your hunger problem.



I had strawberries tonight but no cake


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Mrs. C. How did it go at the school tonite? Any face sling shots?


My niece sent me this; 

Subject: 10 Complaints
Top Ten Complaints From Dogs
'1' 
Blaming your farts on me... not funny... Not funny at all!
-------------------------------------------------- 
'2' 
Yelling at me for barking... I'M A DAMN DOG!
-------------------------------------------------- 
'3' 
Taking me for a walk, then not letting me check stuff out. Exactly whose walk is this anyway?
-------------------------------------------------- 
'4' 
Any trick that involves balancing food on my nose. Stop it!
-------------------------------------------------- 
'5' 
Any haircut that involves bows or ribbons. Now you know why we chew your stuff up when you're not home. 
-------------------------------------------------- 
'6' 
The slight of hand, fake fetch throw. You fooled a dog! Whoooo Hoooooooo what a proud moment for the top of the food chain!
-------------------------------------------------- 
'7' 
Taking me to the vet for 'the big snip', then acting surprised when I freak out every time we go back!
-------------------------------------------------- 
'8' 
Getting upset when I sniff the crotches of your guests. Sorry, but I haven't quite mastered that handshake thing, yet.
-------------------------------------------------- 
'9' 
Dog sweaters. Hello? Haven't you noticed the fur? 
-------------------------------------------------- 
'10' 
How you act disgusted when I lick myself. Look, we both know the truth. You're just jealous.
-------------------------------------------------- 
Now lay off me on some of these things. We both know who's boss here! 
You don't see me picking up your poop do you? 
-------------------------------------------------- 
EVERY DOG HAS HIS DAY. A DOG ALWAYS OFFERS UNCONDITIONAL LOVE. 
CATS HAVE TO THINK ABOUT IT! 
--------------------------------------------------


----------



## Kerryann

I love that Ken.
I think Erins daughter may have had a lot of letters to write 


My husband just tried face sling shot with my glasses. He thinks it's genius.


----------



## Thalatte

Oh my was it a long day...I just want to sleep but noooo I have to do laundry...


----------



## sibi

I read this to my hubby, and he said, "Now, that last one was sick..." I thought it was disgusting too and I laughed



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Mrs. C. How did it go at the school tonite? Any face sling shots?
> 
> 
> My niece sent me this;
> 
> Subject: 10 Complaints
> Top Ten Complaints From Dogs
> '1'
> Blaming your farts on me... not funny... Not funny at all!
> --------------------------------------------------
> '2'
> Yelling at me for barking... I'M A DAMN DOG!
> --------------------------------------------------
> '3'
> Taking me for a walk, then not letting me check stuff out. Exactly whose walk is this anyway?
> --------------------------------------------------
> '4'
> Any trick that involves balancing food on my nose. Stop it!
> --------------------------------------------------
> '5'
> Any haircut that involves bows or ribbons. Now you know why we chew your stuff up when you're not home.
> --------------------------------------------------
> '6'
> The slight of hand, fake fetch throw. You fooled a dog! Whoooo Hoooooooo what a proud moment for the top of the food chain!
> --------------------------------------------------
> '7'
> Taking me to the vet for 'the big snip', then acting surprised when I freak out every time we go back!
> --------------------------------------------------
> '8'
> Getting upset when I sniff the crotches of your guests. Sorry, but I haven't quite mastered that handshake thing, yet.
> --------------------------------------------------
> '9'
> Dog sweaters. Hello? Haven't you noticed the fur?
> --------------------------------------------------
> '10'
> How you act disgusted when I lick myself. Look, we both know the truth. You're just jealous.
> --------------------------------------------------
> Now lay off me on some of these things. We both know who's boss here!
> You don't see me picking up your poop do you?
> --------------------------------------------------
> EVERY DOG HAS HIS DAY. A DOG ALWAYS OFFERS UNCONDITIONAL LOVE.
> CATS HAVE TO THINK ABOUT IT!
> --------------------------------------------------


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

My favorites were 5,6,&7.


Sibi, did you receive my email?


----------



## sibi

What email? Oh, silly me, I didn't check my mail today. Ok, will check. I was just going back and reading what you guys were writing. You know, I actually like reading what you all have to say rather than jump in and add a comment. I laugh at the things you say to each other. It's like being a fly on the wall.



Cowboy_Ken said:


> My favorites were 5,6,&7.
> 
> 
> Sibi, did you receive my email?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I think you set my email as spam. Check your spam folder. Lol.


Mrs. C. and I had a fun afternoon swapping parenting concepts.


----------



## sibi

No, it's not set as spam. I just wasn't using my computer. I use my smart phone to get onto the forum and I never check my other mail from it. So, I get onto my computer, and there it is. Ok, I responded. 



Cowboy_Ken said:


> I think you set my email as spam. Check your spam folder. Lol.
> 
> 
> Mrs. C. and I had a fun afternoon swapping parenting concepts.


----------



## Thalatte

Anyone watch the uk series "Sherlock?"


----------



## sibi

Nope. Don't watch to much TV except for CNN. My babies keep me busy, as well as chat.


----------



## Thalatte

Hmm...It is a wonderful show. They guy that plays sherlock, Benedict Cumberdatch, is very handsome. He plays the Necromancer in The Hobbit and he was in war horse.


and he will be in the new Star Trek movie as the bad guy.


----------



## Kerryann

Thalatte said:


> Hmm...It is a wonderful show. They guy that plays sherlock, Benedict Cumberdatch, is very handsome. He plays the Necromancer in The Hobbit and he was in war horse.
> 
> 
> and he will be in the new Star Trek movie as the bad guy.





No that's a show I haven't been watching. I had a rough night. My allergies kept wake me up. It was the itchy and scratchy show on my legs. 
Erin never came back on? That can't bee good.
It is kinda fun to read what everyone says when I get up or after a grueling day.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Good Morning, thank's for missing me! I had a pretty good meeting and just got off with a 'she needs to work on less tattling, handwriting and sight words'. We didn't have to read a single apology letter and her conflict resolution skills have changed from immediate retaliation to tattling. I will take a tattle taler over a bully any day!! 
Rob and I walked out of there with our heads held high!! 

I hope everyone has a great day, I accidentally over obligated myself for the father/daughter dance that is coming up this Friday so I will be gone doing all that stuff today. 

Oh and I am waiting for a call back from the high school where Sid is, they said I could come see him in the green house, i am just waiting to find out a good time. I cannot wait to see it,i will take pics.


----------



## sibi

Good morning all I'm staying home today. It's cold this morning (46 degrees)/. Awww. Erin, can't wait to see pics. Have a great day.


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Good morning all I'm staying home today. It's cold this morning (46 degrees)/. Awww. Erin, can't wait to see pics. Have a great day.



It was so cold here today. My feet about froze off.


----------



## Yvonne G

We've had our token "rain" (read sprinkles), and the rest of the week is supposed to be sunny. 

Is anyone experiencing the "in like a lion" effect we're supposed to have at the beginning of March? Today is a bit breezy, but not really windy.

I'm fencing off a section of the pond so I can put my gulf coast box turtles out there and not have them fall in the water. I tried to take a picture of the area, but its in such a place that its hard to get a good perspective. Anyway, that's what I'm going to be working on today.

I guess Jacqui has been pretty busy lately. I don't like it when she's not here. Well you folks are ok...but Jacqui is da bomb!


----------



## sibi

How cold was it? What do you set your house thermostat on? I can't take it if it's winter, and less than 50 degrees out, and my house temp isn't set at 75 degrees. I know it's a bit warm, but I'm always cold, and my torts don't do well either when I put them to roam around the house.

Wow, Yvonne, what do we have to do to get to Jacqui's status with you? 



Kerryann said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning all I'm staying home today. It's cold this morning (46 degrees)/. Awww. Erin, can't wait to see pics. Have a great day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was so cold here today. My feet about froze off.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> We've had our token "rain" (read sprinkles), and the rest of the week is supposed to be sunny.
> 
> Is anyone experiencing the "in like a lion" effect we're supposed to have at the beginning of March? Today is a bit breezy, but not really windy.
> 
> I'm fencing off a section of the pond so I can put my gulf coast box turtles out there and not have them fall in the water. I tried to take a picture of the area, but its in such a place that its hard to get a good perspective. Anyway, that's what I'm going to be working on today.
> 
> I guess Jacqui has been pretty busy lately. I don't like it when she's not here. Well you folks are ok...but Jacqui is da bomb!



I have been around as much as normal pretty much. Just often I am not signing on and leaving a post or two in my wake. Just haven't been talking much... plus the last couple of days I have been spending a couple of hours with the neighbor's three dogs. Between when I was there the night before and arrived there yesterday morning, they had dragged out three big chocolate candy wrappers. One still had some chocolate chips in it hte other two were empty. So no idea how much they might have eaten. I know I found three vomit spots.


----------



## Yvonne G

Poor doggies. They sure hate it when their person isn't home.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I got home and had a leftover enchilada... Then some of that slow churned ice cream. 

I found my rescued dog's previous owner on fb and out of all his thousands of pictures (hey dude, set your privacy settings!) there's one of Prince locked in a kennel in the back yard eating kibbles n bits. So basically that'd be like us locked in a jail cell eating McD's everyday. No wonder Prince only knows how to behave when in a kennel. 

Some people shouldn't own pets...

On a happier note, I have today off. Shame I work Fri-Sun till 10pm two of those days >.>


And if a dog eats too much chocolate you can force hydrogen peroxide down their throat to induce vomiting. Just a useful tip for those oh crap moments when it'd be digested by the time you got to the vet.


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> How cold was it? What do you set your house thermostat on? I can't take it if it's winter, and less than 50 degrees out, and my house temp isn't set at 75 degrees. I know it's a bit warm, but I'm always cold, and my torts don't do well either when I put them to roam around the house.
> 
> Wow, Yvonne, what do we have to do to get to Jacqui's status with you?
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning all I'm staying home today. It's cold this morning (46 degrees)/. Awww. Erin, can't wait to see pics. Have a great day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was so cold here today. My feet about froze off.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




Jacqui said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> We've had our token "rain" (read sprinkles), and the rest of the week is supposed to be sunny.
> 
> Is anyone experiencing the "in like a lion" effect we're supposed to have at the beginning of March? Today is a bit breezy, but not really windy.
> 
> I'm fencing off a section of the pond so I can put my gulf coast box turtles out there and not have them fall in the water. I tried to take a picture of the area, but its in such a place that its hard to get a good perspective. Anyway, that's what I'm going to be working on today.
> 
> I guess Jacqui has been pretty busy lately. I don't like it when she's not here. Well you folks are ok...but Jacqui is da bomb!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was about 25 degrees when I left this morning. We keep it around 67 to 69 in the house. I am not allowed to touch the thermostat because it's programmed for cost efficiency.  I keep it warm in my office. Men don't like coming into my office because it's above 73 usually.
> I have been around as much as normal pretty much. Just often I am not signing on and leaving a post or two in my wake. Just haven't been talking much... plus the last couple of days I have been spending a couple of hours with the neighbor's three dogs. Between when I was there the night before and arrived there yesterday morning, they had dragged out three big chocolate candy wrappers. One still had some chocolate chips in it hte other two were empty. So no idea how much they might have eaten. I know I found three vomit spots.
Click to expand...

Poor pups  My dogs did that once. I about flipped my wig. They turned out to be okay after some vomiting and loose stool.


We had rented a room to this guy who was dumber than a sack of hair when Mike was in college still. I ended up having to evict him and could go on and on with horror stories about him (he only lived with us for 3 months and it made home like hell on earth). He was always the victim of something or someone in his own mind. Anyway, after he moved in this church he was attending gave him bedroom furniture, clothes and donated him some food (It should have been a warning sign honestly but I was okay with helping someone down on their luck since he had a job and seemed to be headed in the right direction). He brought the box of food home from the church and instead of packing it away he put it on the floor of my pantry and then left leaving the pantry door open. My dogs ate everything they could get their lips on. We did offer to replace his food but he was astonished.. like I can't believe your dogs are so rude that they would eat the food my church gave me... I was like THEY ARE DOGS... THEY DON'T CARE ABOUT WHO'S FOOD IT IS AND WHO GAVE IT TO WHOM.. and then I had to deal with his whining and my dogs being so sick. He had a pound of baking chocolate in the box and I had to rush my dogs to the vet.


----------



## Yvonne G

Way back in the dark ages, before anyone knew that you should take dogs to the vet for the least little thing, my dobie ate a whole crate of Jr. Mints that was in my son's closet. He was selling them for school. She was mighty bloated and miserable for the rest of the day, but that was because she ate so much of the product, not because of the chocolate. She never had any vomiting or runny poop. Maybe the mint portion of the chocolate counteracted the chocolate.


----------



## Jacqui

Oh I love Jr Mints!! Well they found another bag of chocolate chips, but didn't seem like much was missing. I want to pick up what they have gotten into and trash most of it, but at the same time one never knows what's important for another person to keep. So I end up leaving most of the mess for her to deal with. I have no idea where they are getting like the chips, but also don't want to invade ht lady's privacy and look for the source. She is not a neat and tidy type person, so it could be from any where. Good things the dogs are feeling good, one even bit my pant leg.


----------



## Yvonne G

How long do you expect her to be away?


----------



## Kerryann

Thalatte said:


> Hmm...It is a wonderful show. They guy that plays sherlock, Benedict Cumberdatch, is very handsome. He plays the Necromancer in The Hobbit and he was in war horse.
> 
> 
> and he will be in the new Star Trek movie as the bad guy.





I missed the handsome part. I will have to google him and weigh in. hmm he's not bad but not my scene either but like I said I am a one trick pony.




emysemys said:


> Way back in the dark ages, before anyone knew that you should take dogs to the vet for the least little thing, my dobie ate a whole crate of Jr. Mints that was in my son's closet. He was selling them for school. She was mighty bloated and miserable for the rest of the day, but that was because she ate so much of the product, not because of the chocolate. She never had any vomiting or runny poop. Maybe the mint portion of the chocolate counteracted the chocolate.



Did she have minty breath and farts 




Jacqui said:


> Oh I love Jr Mints!! Well they found another bag of chocolate chips, but didn't seem like much was missing. I want to pick up what they have gotten into and trash most of it, but at the same time one never knows what's important for another person to keep. So I end up leaving most of the mess for her to deal with. I have no idea where they are getting like the chips, but also don't want to invade ht lady's privacy and look for the source. She is not a neat and tidy type person, so it could be from any where. Good things the dogs are feeling good, one even bit my pant leg.



I love jr mints too.


----------



## Thalatte

You should post a pic of your husband.


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> How long do you expect her to be away?



I just got back from checking my phone for messages and there are none. She had her Dr appt today. They are suppose to set up a date for her surgery, depending on when that is she may be home today or not til the surgery is done.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I looked that Benedict guy up too and he is ok but not really my type either. I guess he is a little too clean cut or something. 

Hi all, I am taking a break from assembling gift boxes. I had friends here helping but the kids had an early disnissal today because of parent/ teacher conferences. I never got my call about Sid. I hope they call and say I can come see him this week!


----------



## Jacqui

*hugs* Erin, they will call, be patient.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Good Morning, thank's for missing me! I had a pretty good meeting and just got off with a 'she needs to work on less tattling, handwriting and sight words'. We didn't have to read a single apology letter and her conflict resolution skills have changed from immediate retaliation to tattling. I will take a tattle taler over a bully any day!!
> Rob and I walked out of there with our heads held high!!
> 
> I hope everyone has a great day, I accidentally over obligated myself for the father/daughter dance that is coming up this Friday so I will be gone doing all that stuff today.
> 
> Oh and I am waiting for a call back from the high school where Sid is, they said I could come see him in the green house, i am just waiting to find out a good time. I cannot wait to see it,i will take pics.



Wait! When the problem was face sling shot, (something real) weren't those other kids tattling?


----------



## Thalatte

Maybe I missed it but what is face sling shot?

I am going to put in my two weeks notice tonight. Things aren't going well at home and everyone seems to be falling apart.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Face slingshot is when you pull ski googles away from someone's face and then let go, allowing them to smack them in the face. 
We are having snow showers right now.


----------



## Thalatte

Lucky! I want snow.
Oh that makes sense. It's even better if you can some how put snow in the googles before letting go but you gotta be fast when doing it.


----------



## tortadise

Afternoon everyone. Hows life in current for everyone? Spring is here for north texas. Not weather wise per say. But tortoise relinquishment wise. Gotta go pick up a couple mammoth sulcatas from another non profit rescue tomorrow. Crazy snowy weather i see from the TV up north. How do yall north of mason Dixon line dwellers fare with that every year? Well thats pretty much it from me.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

tortadise said:


> Afternoon everyone. Hows life in current for everyone? Spring is here for north texas. Not weather wise per say. But tortoise relinquishment wise. Gotta go pick up a couple mammoth sulcatas from another non profit rescue tomorrow. Crazy snowy weather i see from the TV up north. How do yall north of mason Dixon line dwellers fare with that every year? Well thats pretty much it from me.



Cool, I hope you post pics of the giant sullies!!




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Face slingshot is when you pull ski googles away from someone's face and then let go, allowing them to smack them in the face.
> We are having snow showers right now.



Haha, they said it couldn't be done, you were sending me all of your weather so I sent a little of our snow to you. 

I am at a early dinner with the family at Bertucci's.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Knock on wood that its all dumped here before it gets to youâ€¦


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning, thank's for missing me! I had a pretty good meeting and just got off with a 'she needs to work on less tattling, handwriting and sight words'. We didn't have to read a single apology letter and her conflict resolution skills have changed from immediate retaliation to tattling. I will take a tattle taler over a bully any day!!
> Rob and I walked out of there with our heads held high!!
> 
> I hope everyone has a great day, I accidentally over obligated myself for the father/daughter dance that is coming up this Friday so I will be gone doing all that stuff today.
> 
> Oh and I am waiting for a call back from the high school where Sid is, they said I could come see him in the green house, i am just waiting to find out a good time. I cannot wait to see it,i will take pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait! When the problem was face sling shot, (something real) weren't those other kids tattling?
Click to expand...

The kids were at share time and this boy brought in his cool new ski goggles to share and Lily was sitting next to him and grabbed the front of them and said "face sling shot" and let them go in front of the whole class and 2 teachers. No tattling needed!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Shoot. I still think she's not getting the genius recognition she obviously deserves.


----------



## Thalatte

Lily sounds like a fun person to raise!


----------



## Yvonne G

Thalatte said:


> I am going to put in my two weeks notice tonight. Things aren't going well at home and everyone seems to be falling apart.



I'm sorry things are falling apart, and I'm sorry you have to quit your job (especially if you have a real fondness for the child), however, I'm happy that you are going home. Its no fun all that travelling and being away from your animals for such long periods of time. Its good that you're going to be home!


----------



## Thalatte

Yeah and my step father talked to some business owners he knows so I have a few interviews lined up for reception jobs.


----------



## Yvonne G

Closer to home, I hope?


----------



## Thalatte

Yes a mere 5miles from my condo. The downside is I only have enough savings for 1month of bills and my graphic projects won't cover anything but the electricity bill so if I don't get a job right away I am kinda screwed.


----------



## Jacqui

Things will work themselves out.


----------



## Yvonne G

I think the EDD (Employment Development Department) is different in each state, but you can file right away for unemployment. It usually takes two weeks before you start to get any $$, but it's retroactive.


----------



## Thalatte

I don't qualify for unemployment as I am self employed and still technically have a job as a graphic designer it just doesn't pay well


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> I think the EDD (Employment Development Department) is different in each state, but you can file right away for unemployment. It usually takes two weeks before you start to get any $$, but it's retroactive.



So you can get unemployment money even if you choose to quit your job?


----------



## Thalatte

No you have to be fired in most places as why would the reward you for voluntarily leaving your job?


----------



## jaizei

Thalatte said:


> No you have to be fired in most places as why would the reward you for voluntarily leaving your job?



Semantics, but you usually have to be laid off. Being fired usually means there is cause whereas being laid off is through no fault of your own.


----------



## Thalatte

jaizei said:


> Thalatte said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you have to be fired in most places as why would the reward you for voluntarily leaving your job?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Semantics, but you usually have to be laid off. Being fired usually means there is cause whereas being laid off is through no fault of your own.
Click to expand...


Yeah that^


----------



## Jacqui

See I wasn't thinking you would be able to qualify, but it's something I had no real knowledge about either.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Shoot. I still think she's not getting the genius recognition she obviously deserves.



my hubs is a certified genius and he thought it was absolutely brilliant, She was as creative as she was mischievous. 
Here's a pic of my hubster









tortadise said:


> Afternoon everyone. Hows life in current for everyone? Spring is here for north texas. Not weather wise per say. But tortoise relinquishment wise. Gotta go pick up a couple mammoth sulcatas from another non profit rescue tomorrow. Crazy snowy weather i see from the TV up north. How do yall north of mason Dixon line dwellers fare with that every year? Well thats pretty much it from me.



It's so cold here 




Thalatte said:


> Yes a mere 5miles from my condo. The downside is I only have enough savings for 1month of bills and my graphic projects won't cover anything but the electricity bill so if I don't get a job right away I am kinda screwed.



You will find a job quickly.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

My scallop linguine Alfredo all made from scratch. Well, bought the pasta fresh. Used gruyere, asiago, and Parmesan cheese in the sauce.


----------



## Jacqui

RosieRedfoot said:


> My scallop linguine Alfredo all made from scratch. Well, bought the pasta fresh. Used gruyere, asiago, and Parmesan cheese in the sauce.



...and my helping is in the mail?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> Things will work themselves out.



I agree with Jacqui and I hope you get one of the reception jobs right away and then spending more time in your own home and being near your family will be great!


----------



## Thalatte

It will be nice to be back home. I am supposed to go back this weekend to sort some things out...a bandaid on a leaky dam basically.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here's a fun picture of Little Ricky from today. He's about 27 weeks old and 290 grams.


----------



## Kerryann

such a cutie.


----------



## Thalatte

He is so big compared to my 15month sulcatas


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Thalatte said:


> He is so big compared to my 15month sulcatas



What are their numbers?


Little Ricky is 4-1/2" STV.


----------



## AZtortMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here's a fun picture of Little Ricky from today. He's about 27 weeks old and 290 grams.



aww! he's very cute!


----------



## Thalatte

Maynard is 4 1/4in svt at 289grams 
And Teegers is 5 3/8in svt at 372grams.


I HATE RESUME WRITING!!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Little Ricky has free access to food at all times. I raise him per the, â€œTom " method of tortoise rearing. He rarely gets store bought stuff, I'm lucky to have lots of untreated greens pretty much year round up here.


3sulcata
7russian
2pancake
1uro
6cats
1syko dog
1 wonderful wife


----------



## Thalatte

I have bird seeds and dandelions growing in the enclosures but I also offer store bought stuff daily and mazuri weekly. Hey always have food available.


----------



## Kerryann

Hr looks to be doing well on the diet


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Little Ricky gets Mazui 2-3 times a week with greens for grazing in the afternoon.


----------



## sibi

Hey, does anyone have an opinion on the size of my tort? I feed them mazuri everyday with chopped up orchard grass. In the early morning, I feed them spring mix. Then, around 2 p.m. I feed them the mazuri mix with some collard greens or kale. After lunch, I take them outside (weather permitting) to graze. Then at 6 or 7 p.m. I give them so.e more spring mix. Every once in a while, I give them cooked squash ot zucchini. 
They are 16 months old and weigh 5 1/2 lbs and 5 lbs respectively. Both are 9 1/2" long. Is that normal?

Thalatte, I'm glad you're leaving that impossible job; but, you'll find a job. The market is opening up again. What you need is a full time job, not a part-time job so you can pay all your bills. Keep us posted, and look on line for what current rÃ©sumÃ©s look like, and what employer's look for in them.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sibi, I'm sorry, what type of tortoises do you have?


And why cooked zucchini? Why not raw?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Hi all, I was not kidding when I said I had a bunch of stuff to do for the daddy daughter dance, I just finished! It was a bunch of typing up lists. I am so glad it's over!!


@Ken, that pic of little Ricky is awesome! He is sooo perfect & smooth!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I kinda like the little bugger.


Are they gonna have a raffle?


----------



## sibi

The same as Ricky, sulcatas. I give zucchini raw, but I cook the squash only. I mainly cook the squash because baby Runt can't bite it raw. His jaw is too weak yet.



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sibi, I'm sorry, what type of tortoises do you have?
> 
> 
> And why cooked zucchini? Why not raw?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I kinda like the little bugger.
> 
> 
> Are they gonna have a raffle?





Yep, darn I knew i was forgetting something. That would not fly in my blue state!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I think they're going great. The world is full of stunted sulcatas and I think too many people don't get that as youngsters, Sulcatas have food everywhere and eat till full then eat again. As long as exercise is provided to help bones and muscles develop strong I think yours are doing great.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Jacqui, if there were leftovers I'd share! 

Cute tort! I see sulcatas and aldabras and feel like Rosie is a runt.. But she is a redfoot afterall! 

Also, I noticed there's a new forum member with the name redfoot rosie, so don't go getting confused! I was skimming posts and was like, "wait, I didn't post that!" Then realized it wasn't me anyway! Haha


----------



## sibi

What would we do without Cowboy? Is anyone gonna get back to me about my sullies? Spoke too soon. Thanks Cowboy. The real amazing thing is getting Baby Runt to grow as big in the next couple of years. He's almost a lb now. Yippy!




CtTortoiseMom said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> I kinda like the little bugger.
> 
> 
> Are they gonna have a raffle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, darn I knew i was forgetting something. That would not fly in my blue state!
Click to expand...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

RosieRedfoot said:


> Jacqui, if there were leftovers I'd share!
> 
> Cute tort! I see sulcatas and aldabras and feel like Rosie is a runt.. But she is a redfoot afterall!
> 
> Also, I noticed there's a new forum member with the name redfoot rosie, so don't go getting confused! I was skimming posts and was like, "wait, I didn't post that!" Then realized it wasn't me anyway! Haha



I check every morning what I posted the night before. Haha


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I am not an expert in any way but is sounds like you are doing the right stuff to me. As long as they are continually gaining they are doing well. Ii you are really worried or want comparisons, start a thread with their current pics, weight & measurements.


----------



## sibi

well, I'm really not worried. It's just that I feed them more food than most here give theirs. I was beginning to think I may be overfeeding them. But, then again, they're sullies...eating machines. Also, I have no idea what normal sullies should weigh at their age.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

sibi said:


> well, I'm really not worried. It's just that I feed them more food than most here give theirs. I was beginning to think I may be overfeeding them. But, then again, they're sullies...eating machines. Also, I have no idea what normal sullies should weigh at their age.



Tom would be a good resource for averages. He has, I believe, raised some to this age and more.


----------



## sibi

Good idea Cowboy. I think I'll do that. Must say goodnight to all. I'm exhausted and need to go to bed. So, speak to you all tomorrow.


Cowboy_Ken said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> well, I'm really not worried. It's just that I feed them more food than most here give theirs. I was beginning to think I may be overfeeding them. But, then again, they're sullies...eating machines. Also, I have no idea what normal sullies should weigh at their age.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom would be a good resource for averages. He has, I believe, raised some to this age and more.
Click to expand...


----------



## jaizei

sibi said:


> They are 16 months old and weigh 5 1/2 lbs and 5 lbs respectively. Both are 9 1/2" long. Is that normal?



Do you know the sexes yet?


----------



## sibi

no, but based on what others say about personalities, I may have a male and female, but they are siblings.


jaizei said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are 16 months old and weigh 5 1/2 lbs and 5 lbs respectively. Both are 9 1/2" long. Is that normal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know the sexes yet?
Click to expand...



Good morning everyone weather is a factor for some here. Florida is sunny but cold this morning.


----------



## Jacqui

*Morning!** We have a fresh light layer of snow on the ground this am. They also have decided to let us look forward to three straight days of the pretty stuff. Had a really bad night of lotds of itching and little sleep, so I may be even grumpier then usual today, so be ware.  I was up til 10 pm checking the phone for messages from the neighbor on when she is coming home and had none. So no idea how much longer my time will be split between the two places.

Jeff is in WA picking up a load to go to VA. He wil be losing his partner once they get to Chicago. Hopefully he will get a new student soon.*


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Hey, does anyone have an opinion on the size of my tort? I feed them mazuri everyday with chopped up orchard grass. In the early morning, I feed them spring mix. Then, around 2 p.m. I feed them the mazuri mix with some collard greens or kale. After lunch, I take them outside (weather permitting) to graze. Then at 6 or 7 p.m. I give them so.e more spring mix. Every once in a while, I give them cooked squash ot zucchini.
> They are 16 months old and weigh 5 1/2 lbs and 5 lbs respectively. Both are 9 1/2" long. Is that normal?
> 
> Thalatte, I'm glad you're leaving that impossible job; but, you'll find a job. The market is opening up again. What you need is a full time job, not a part-time job so you can pay all your bills. Keep us posted, and look on line for what current rÃ©sumÃ©s look like, and what employer's look for in them.


I am not knowledgeable about tortoise sizes other than marginateds and Russians.  My betty was small when I got her but man she caught up quick once she got proper lighting and diet.




sibi said:


> The same as Ricky, sulcatas. I give zucchini raw, but I cook the squash only. I mainly cook the squash because baby Runt can't bite it raw. His jaw is too weak yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sibi, I'm sorry, what type of tortoises do you have?
> 
> 
> And why cooked zucchini? Why not raw?
Click to expand...




Aww he's so lucky he has you. 
I give my tortoises raw squash and pumpkin but I slice it very thin for betty. Her beak deformity makes things a little harder for her to eat.




sibi said:


> What would we do without Cowboy? Is anyone gonna get back to me about my sullies? Spoke too soon. Thanks Cowboy. The real amazing thing is getting Baby Runt to grow as big in the next couple of years. He's almost a lb now. Yippy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> I kinda like the little bugger.
> 
> 
> Are they gonna have a raffle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, darn I knew i was forgetting something. That would not fly in my blue state!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




I feel like it must have taken betty a while to get her nutrition caught up and then she grew in this huge spurt after about 9 months of having her. It was wild. She went through two hide sizes in 3 months. I am sure your runt will get a spurt soon. You don't notice when they do until you weigh and measure them. Actually with betty we bought her a new hide and then a few months later she was having a hard time squeezing in so I realized she must have grown, and then measured and weighed her. Her weight went way up when I first got her but I think she was kept dehydrated.
Talking tortoise, After we got betty a bigger hide she stopped digging so her nails started getting long quick (her beak and nails are crazy for growth) so I started filing them with an emory board. Almost as if she knew why I was doing it she excavated her whole enclosure again one day and her nails were all of a sudden trimmed. Now if she would just start doing that with her beak 




Jacqui said:


> *Morning!** We have a fresh light layer of snow on the ground this am. They also have decided to let us look forward to three straight days of the pretty stuff. Had a really bad night of lotds of itching and little sleep, so I may be even grumpier then usual today, so be ware.  I was up til 10 pm checking the phone for messages from the neighbor on when she is coming home and had none. So no idea how much longer my time will be split between the two places.
> 
> Jeff is in WA picking up a load to go to VA. He wil be losing his partner once they get to Chicago. Hopefully he will get a new student soon.*



Itching from what? My allergies have been out of control lately. I think I have a new allergy or stress maybe is causing my hives? Whatever it is I have to make it stop. I have been waking up at night itching also. Are you having sympathy itching for me?

Okay so talk about stress. My client that I just got back into happy land called me this morning at 7 am all frantic. He got scheduled into a meeting today at 11 and realllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllly needed me on the phone. I have new employee orientation and training today so I got a hold of the HR lady and had her move my time earlier as that was when I was scheduled to do my training section. So I get into work and get everything going and he just emails me and says never mind... his client cancelled the meeting  Now he wants to do the meeting on Wednesday and he wants me there in person. I am in a bad spot because I am in leadership training at University of Michigan next week and the course has already been paid in full. Soo.. now I have to talk to the CEO and ask if I should miss training (very spendy executive training only offered once a year) orrrrrrrrrrrrrr serve my client??? ugh.. 

HAPPY FRIDAY


----------



## Jacqui

Does she have an overbite or what causes her beak issues?


Yvonne's here, time for me to hide. See ya later.


----------



## Thalatte

Morning everyone. Kimberly didn't take my two week notice very well.


----------



## Yvonne G

She knows a good thing when she's got one. She took advantage of you and has to start all over again with a new person.


----------



## Thalatte

I like how you look at things Yvonne!


----------



## jaizei

98 pages in, I still mentally append 'Electric Boogaloo' to the title of this thread.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

jaizei said:


> 98 pages in, I still mentally append 'Electric Boogaloo' to the title of this thread.



I googled the Electric Boogaloo ref. because i never heard it. and think you mean Chat 2 should never have been made. Am I right?


----------



## jaizei

No, I did not mean it pejoratively. I consider it the default subtitle when a sequel doesn't have one.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

jaizei said:


> No, I did not mean it pejoratively. I consider it the default subtitle when a sequel doesn't have one.



I think myself lucky that I've not a clue what you're talking about.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

jaizei said:


> No, I did not mean it pejoratively. I consider it the default subtitle when a sequel doesn't have one.



Oh, that makes sense. The definition I used was from the Urban dictionary so maybe it made the re. seem more derogatory than it is. Either way I will be trying to find a way to casually slip "Electric Boogaloo" into casual conversation .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

CtTortoiseMom said:


> That's funny. I find it important to interject the word, â€œhankering" into at least one conversation once a week.


----------



## Thalatte

I like "plebeian"


----------



## Yvonne G

What are all of you doing inside on this beautiful day? Oh, wait...it's not beautiful there?

It was 45F last night so I'm just waiting for the sun to warm everything up a bit before I go out. I DON'T LIKE TO BE COLD!!!!!

What is everyone having for lunch today? I'm having left over ham with green beans and potatoes. I bought a loaf of french bread a couple days ago and it doesn't keep, so in order to eat it after the first day, you have to toast it. So lots of butter on the slice of bread and stick it under the broiler until the edges start to burn. YUM!

Ok, I think its warm enough now for me to go outside.


----------



## Thalatte

Well in about 20 minutes piper and I are going to the park.

For lunch I will have chicken and pasta with a basil and pine nut pesto sauce. Piper will have chicken nuggets or Cheerios as that is the only thing she wants to eat lately.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We're at 38 right now. Snow flurries until 12ish, ( thanks Mrs. C. ) nothing sticks just fun to watch roll in up the valley.


----------



## Thalatte

We are at 72 and sunny.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

When we're at 72, you'll be 107!!!!


----------



## Thalatte

Shhh !!!!! We are not thinking about that right now!!! We were at mid 90's last week...


----------



## Yvonne G

I keep forgetting that Maggie sent me a couple pictures for you all. She doesn't have the strength to sit at the computer for very long, but she's getting better.

Here's Bob telling us to get away from his food:








And here he is giving us the evil eye (or stink eye) making sure we understand that this is HIS pile of Mazuri:


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yay!!! Bob!!!


It would seem everyone is overwhelmed with emotion after seeing pictures of Bob, and ended up having to log off.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

This guy said he wasn't waiting for warm weather, this is the first time it bloomed since I got it, I like it!!


----------



## Jacqui

Len, I always think those blooms look fake. Not sure what it is, but that's what I first think when seeing one in bloom. Second thought is  at you for being able to keep those things alive. In my next life I want a green thumb. 

It's a great day here, except for the overcast... and except for the cold (26)... and except for the light snow every so often. 

Tell Maggie we need some Queenie pictures. I think she is so beautiful. I like her more then Bob.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

emysemys said:


> I keep forgetting that Maggie sent me a couple pictures for you all. She doesn't have the strength to sit at the computer for very long, but she's getting better.
> 
> Here's Bob telling us to get away from his food:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here he is giving us the evil eye (or stink eye) making sure we understand that this is HIS pile of Mazuri:


I love the Mazuri face stink eye shot. I vote that one for next years calendar!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Len said:


> This guy said he wasn't waiting for warm weather, this is the first time it bloomed since I got it, I like it!!



Oh my! There's just no flower prettier than a cactus bloom.


----------



## Thalatte

Orchids are prettier! Especially the blue ones


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> In my next life I want a green thumb.



Well, it isn't your next life yet, but here ya go:


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> Oh my! There's just no flower prettier than a cactus bloom.



I have to disagree on that one.  




emysemys said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my next life I want a green thumb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it isn't your next life yet, but here ya go:
Click to expand...


Very cute Ms Yvonne.  

I think I am going to keep this lil guy.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

My bf is going to be building me 4 planter boxes for our front porch. Excited to plant them and have some life in the front yard!  edible flowers for Rosie, of course!


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Does she have an overbite or what causes her beak issues?
> 
> 
> Yvonne's here, time for me to hide. See ya later.





It's an underbite and it grows out to one side weird. She looks like she is pouting all the time.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does she have an overbite or what causes her beak issues?
> 
> 
> Yvonne's here, time for me to hide. See ya later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's an underbite and it grows out to one side weird. She looks like she is pouting all the time.
Click to expand...




Do you have a good picture showing that?


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does she have an overbite or what causes her beak issues?
> 
> 
> Yvonne's here, time for me to hide. See ya later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's an underbite and it grows out to one side weird. She looks like she is pouting all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a good picture showing that?
Click to expand...




no but I can go take one.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Hi all, the Daddy Daughter Dance is over and was a success. Her is Ms. Mischief and her Daddy.... Rob still has his mustache so I bought this bracelet for him and sent him a pic while he was at work.


----------



## Yvonne G

Aw...too cute! What does the bracelet say? I see lips and a mustache.


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Hi all, the Daddy Daughter Dance is over and was a success. Her is Ms. Mischief and her Daddy.... Rob still has his mustache so I bought this bracelet for him and sent him a pic while he was at work.



She's so cute 




Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does she have an overbite or what causes her beak issues?
> 
> 
> Yvonne's here, time for me to hide. See ya later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's an underbite and it grows out to one side weird. She looks like she is pouting all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a good picture showing that?
Click to expand...




Here it is. It's been about two weeks since we seriously beat her beak hole. We emory board it back to almost normal and then this happens again. 







from the side


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

emysemys said:


> Aw...too cute! What does the bracelet say? I see lips and a mustache.



It says "Kiss my mustache". I saw it ar a mustache kiosk at the mall, what is up with all the mustache stuff?




Kerryann said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all, the Daddy Daughter Dance is over and was a success. Her is Ms. Mischief and her Daddy.... Rob still has his mustache so I bought this bracelet for him and sent him a pic while he was at work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's so cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does she have an overbite or what causes her beak issues?
> 
> 
> Yvonne's here, time for me to hide. See ya later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's an underbite and it grows out to one side weird. She looks like she is pouting all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a good picture showing that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is. It's been about two weeks since we seriously beat her beak hole. We emory board it back to almost normal and then this happens again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from the side
Click to expand...





Thanks & it looks like she has a nickel sticking out of the side of her mouth.


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aw...too cute! What does the bracelet say? I see lips and a mustache.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It says "Kiss my mustache". I saw it ar a mustache kiosk at the mall, what is up with all the mustache stuff?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all, the Daddy Daughter Dance is over and was a success. Her is Ms. Mischief and her Daddy.... Rob still has his mustache so I bought this bracelet for him and sent him a pic while he was at work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's so cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does she have an overbite or what causes her beak issues?
> 
> 
> Yvonne's here, time for me to hide. See ya later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's an underbite and it grows out to one side weird. She looks like she is pouting all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a good picture showing that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is. It's been about two weeks since we seriously beat her beak hole. We emory board it back to almost normal and then this happens again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from the side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks & it looks like she has a nickel sticking out of the side of her mouth.
Click to expand...







It's so weird. I file it down and hope it just grows normal but then she gets pouty lip. Her top beak isn't growing all crazy though


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

CtTortoiseMom said:


> I am a trend setter. So really? No one saw the meteor?
> 
> 
> We are having snail right nowâ€¦you know, snow mixed with hail.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a trend setter. So really? No one saw the meteor?
> 
> 
> We are having snail right nowâ€¦you know, snow mixed with hail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, but what is up with all these meteors.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jacqui

Sorry Ken, not with our cloud cover.


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a trend setter. So really? No one saw the meteor?
> 
> 
> We are having snail right nowâ€¦you know, snow mixed with hail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, but what is up with all these meteors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The mustache stuff got trendy from the movember thing.
> I have never kissed anyone with a mustache
Click to expand...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann said:


> Neither have Iâ€¦but my grandma had a pretty good one.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> The mustache stuff got trendy from the movember thing.
> I have never kissed anyone with a mustache



I have!  Kerryann thanks for the mouth pictures.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Dagny just burped in my face and I feel like my hair was blown back. Man that was gross!!


----------



## laney

it's 2am here and I can't sleep so I thought I'd see what this thread was all about...
OMG what a funny bunch  thanks for cheering up my night/morning! Loving the banter!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I could not sleep last night and it was horrible!! Any reason you can't sleep?


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Dagny just burped in my face and I feel like my hair was blown back. Man that was gross!!



I started laughing out loud and Mikey looked at me like I am a psycho.


----------



## laney

CtTortoiseMom said:


> I could not sleep last night and it was horrible!! Any reason you can't sleep?



I'm off work just now so my sleeping pattern it all to pot :s
I broke my neck 4 nearly 5 years ago and my whole spine has never been right since, I hurried back to work too soon after it happened I think and seem to suffer for it now.


Although all you guys banter has cheered me up lol ken your a right cheeky bugger lol although I agree the 'face slingshot' kid is a legend!


----------



## Kerryann

laney said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could not sleep last night and it was horrible!! Any reason you can't sleep?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm off work just now so my sleeping pattern it all to pot :s
> I broke my neck 4 nearly 5 years ago and my whole spine has never been right since, I hurried back to work too soon after it happened I think and seem to suffer for it now.
> 
> 
> Although all you guys banter has cheered me up lol ken your a right cheeky bugger lol although I agree the 'face slingshot' kid is a legend!
Click to expand...




Well that's good. I have been having trouble sleeping too. 
Yesterday I found out that I am hiring a whole team of people in addition to my current job and teams. I am excited about it.


----------



## Jacqui

When I can't sleep, I am always afraid to get up and come online. I think it wakes me up more. It's almost time for me to do my nightly fight with myself about falling asleep.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

laney said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could not sleep last night and it was horrible!! Any reason you can't sleep?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm off work just now so my sleeping pattern it all to pot :s
> I broke my neck 4 nearly 5 years ago and my whole spine has never been right since, I hurried back to work too soon after it happened I think and seem to suffer for it now.
> 
> 
> Although all you guys banter has cheered me up lol ken your a right cheeky bugger lol although I agree the 'face slingshot' kid is a legend!
Click to expand...




The face sling shot kid will never know about her supporters!! She does not need any encouragement!! 

What's the weather like in Scotland right now ?


----------



## laney

Jacqui said:


> When I can't sleep, I am always afraid to get up and come online. I think it wakes me up more. It's almost time for me to do my nightly fight with myself about falling asleep.



Ha too true, I was falling asleep now I'm on the forum and like 'ooh people in America are still awake' 


Yesterday I found out that I am hiring a whole team of people in addition to my current job and teams. I am excited about it. 
[/quote]
That's great  what type of work do you do?


The face sling shot kid will never know about her supporters!! She does not need any encouragement!! 

What's the weather like in Scotland right now ?
[/quote]
Bahahaha an unknowing legend!
Weather is rubbish, I don't know why we are still surprised it just rains or snows! Summer here now consists of 1week(the 1week you can't get out of work)!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

What is this that you speak of, â€œsummer"? Is it a Scottish celebration of some sort not known in the states?


----------



## Thalatte

What is "spring and fall?" These are unknown elements to me. Here in az we only have winter and summer and they seem to mix too often


----------



## laney

Cowboy_Ken said:


> What is this that you speak of, â€œsummer"? Is it a Scottish celebration of some sort not known in the states?



Haha yes we dress up in skirts and chase haggis aroond the hills wee bottles o whiskey  then us women wear the troosers but the men winnae tak aff their skirts 
Ken summer is like air over there is it not


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm in an area of Oregon that has a somewhat maritime climate. We know its summer in the flatlands because the fog is thinner here.


----------



## laney

Thalatte said:


> What is "spring and fall?" These are unknown elements to me. Here in az we only have winter and summer and they seem to mix too often



Yes whoever said there were 4seasons lied!!! So az get winter and summer, Scotland gets autumn and winter and ken gets Summer and summer  (I'm glad he is far away or I think I'd get a goggle special!)


----------



## Thalatte

No ken doesn't get summer he is too far north. He probably gets the other two seasons. 
Now that I think about it Arizona probably gets summer and fall since it never snows and the coldest day is about 60F...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Summer is when I need to water the moss on the side of my car, right?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Thinking about summer or even a propper spring seems so far away. I wonder what I will complain about when I retire to Bermuda. I was going to retire to North Carolina but I changed it because now I don't want a single bit of cold!


----------



## laney

Haha night guys and gals, thanks for cheering me up  x


----------



## Kerryann

laney said:


> Haha night guys and gals, thanks for cheering me up  x



I want pics of the boys in skirts.. but only the hot ones.. Wait what?? 


Oh I manage IT peoples.


----------



## sibi

Well, here in Florida, we have early summer, hot summer, mid summer, and late summer. How's that for summers!

Erin, Rob is attractive, and your daughter is a cutie, providing she learns to tattle rather than face sling shoot a kid. I'm with you on this...i don't think it's funny either.

Thallate, I bet that Kimberly will make you an offer you can't refuse.

All you who are suffering from allergies, did you ever try using tea tree oil? My hubby has psoriasis and it gets worst with stress. The tea tree oil really helps with that. Also, you may find relief with a product called Tecnu. It wad originally created to wash radioactive material off your skin. But now, they found that it helps people whose skin problems causes itching. I've used it for poison Ivy, strange itching,and it helped. It's worth a try.

Hey, member from Scotland, I second what Kerryann wants...pics of boys with skirts on...only the cute ones Nighty night everyone. My hubby calls...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

sibi said:


> Well, here in Florida, we have early summer, hot summer, mid summer, and late summer. How's that for summers!
> 
> Erin, Rob is attractive, and your daughter is a cutie, providing she learns to tattle rather than face sling shoot a kid. I'm with you on this...i don't think it's funny either.
> 
> Thallate, I bet that Kimberly will make you an offer you can't refuse.
> 
> All you who are suffering from allergies, did you ever try using tea tree oil? My hubby has psoriasis and it gets worst with stress. The tea tree oil really helps with that. Also, you may find relief with a product called Technu. It wad originally created to wash radioactive material off your skin. But now, they found that it helps people whose skin problems causes itching. I've used it for poison Ivy, strange itching,and it helped. It's worth a try.


Thanks Sibi, my husband has a patch of psoriasis on his shin that gets so bad in the winter. I will have him try that instead of starting back on his steroid cream. Thanks for saying he is attractive, i wont rell him because he will think it's his stache. I am not used it and I prefer a little more hair on his head and less on his face. I am sure he prefers longer hair on me and less tshirts & jeans so I support him regardless. 

On another note, I know your name is Sylvia but Sibi is cute and somehow suits you, so I hope you don't mind me calling you that.


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Well, here in Florida, we have early summer, hot summer, mid summer, and late summer. How's that for summers!
> 
> Erin, Rob is attractive, and your daughter is a cutie, providing she learns to tattle rather than face sling shoot a kid. I'm with you on this...i don't think it's funny either.
> 
> Thallate, I bet that Kimberly will make you an offer you can't refuse.
> 
> All you who are suffering from allergies, did you ever try using tea tree oil? My hubby has psoriasis and it gets worst with stress. The tea tree oil really helps with that. Also, you may find relief with a product called Tecnu. It wad originally created to wash radioactive material off your skin. But now, they found that it helps people whose skin problems causes itching. I've used it for poison Ivy, strange itching,and it helped. It's worth a try.
> 
> Hey, member from Scotland, I second what Kerryann wants...pics of boys with skirts on...only the cute ones Nighty night everyone. My hubby calls...



Where do you find those? I haven't heard of those but im desperate now for relief from my hives. I will be back in a bit


----------



## Thalatte

I think if she minded us calling her sibi she wouldnt have chosen it as her screen name.

Sibi I dont think she will. She told me well once she is in daycare thats it, your out. You cant turn around and say nevermind.


I watching tmnt!!! And yes I sang along to the theme song!


There is a proffesional soccer game being played in a blizzard...they not smert.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Thalatte said:


> Ummmâ€¦what?


----------



## Thalatte

She told me "well once she is in daycare thats it, your out. You cant turn around and say nevermind."

Sorry forgot the quotations. 

yeah she was kinda rude about it. Saying once I make the decision I cant get my job back. Why would I want it back?


----------



## Kerryann

Thalatte said:


> She told me "well once she is in daycare thats it, your out. You cant turn around and say nevermind."
> 
> Sorry forgot the quotations.
> 
> yeah she was kinda rude about it. Saying once I make the decision I cant get my job back. Why would I want it back?



Exactly 
You may miss the little one but you will love being with your critters.


----------



## Thalatte

Not lately. Kimberly has made it completely impossible to discipline piper and due to this I dont like piiper most days. Its just one drama fit after another and throwing fits. I have no control over her and she gets everything handed to her and the only big person food she eats is chicken nuggets and fruit loops anything else she eats is baby food.


----------



## Kerryann

Thalatte said:


> Not lately. Kimberly has made it completely impossible to discipline piper and due to this I dont like piiper most days. Its just one drama fit after another and throwing fits. I have no control over her and she gets everything handed to her and the only big person food she eats is chicken nuggets and fruit loops anything else she eats is baby food.



Oh that's no good!!
I stayed under 1100 calories again yay


----------



## Thalatte

Yay Kerryan! I try to stay under 1k calories but it is hard. Especially as I drink alot of tea with honey and coffee with creamer.


----------



## Kerryann

Thalatte said:


> Yay Kerryan! I try to stay under 1k calories but it is hard. Especially as I drink alot of tea with honey and coffee with creamer.



Tea with honey is a good idea. I need a replacement for my flavored water.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Well that did explain things better. And she is right. I hope for you and the little one that you will be able to continue interactions with her. You know, the fun stuff like teaching valuing life no matter how alien it would seem, not the puking on you parts.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Thalatte said:


> She told me "well once she is in daycare thats it, your out. You cant turn around and say nevermind."
> 
> Sorry forgot the quotations.
> 
> yeah she was kinda rude about it. Saying once I make the decision I cant get my job back. Why would I want it back?


It sounds like she is trying to manipulate you into staying by saying that Piper would have inferior care when you leave.

Today, the two little ones and I are going to an Easter Egg Hunt and a magic show yay!!


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Well that did explain things better. And she is right. I hope for you and the little one that you will be able to continue interactions with her. You know, the fun stuff like teaching valuing life no matter how alien it would seem, not the puking on you parts.



I think on some cases it's hard to mentor if the parents work against you. I do a lot of mentoring and there are schools and advocacy groups I work through. It's very nice and a good environment because I get to mentor and the parents bring the kids there to be mentored which equals support. I am sure if she wants to mentor she can find a group local to her home. She would get more satisfaction from a real mentoring experience.


----------



## Yvonne G

CtTortoiseMom said:


> It says "Kiss my mustache".



I can't believe I was that dense!


Good morning, everyone.

Today I'm going to the nursery and getting some of those purple and white daisies. I don't know what they're called. 

Yesterday I put up two sections of fence for the new box turtle pen. I'm taking pictures as I go. The area is so overgrown with weeds that its hard to see the pen. After I get the fence up and the turtles moved in I'll pull a few weeds. Yeah...right.


----------



## Jacqui

African Daisy?




sibi said:


> All you who are suffering from allergies, did you ever try using tea tree oil? My hubby has psoriasis and it gets worst with stress. The tea tree oil really helps with that. Also, you may find relief with a product called Tecnu. It wad originally created to wash radioactive material off your skin. But now, they found that it helps people whose skin problems causes itching. I've used it for poison Ivy, strange itching,and it helped. It's worth a try.



I'll have to see if I can find some. My psoriasis is currently far worse then it has ever been or I even ever imagined it could be. None of the over the counter creams and lotions or the vinegar or bleach baths are making any kind of dent in it or making me feel less yucky. I am miserable. It hurts to sit or lay down, because thats where the solid huge patches are. Riding in a car is hard to get comfortable doing. Seems any movement either rubs or pulls the spts and makes it uncomfortable to do. If it's not the pain, it's the itching. Why does it feel so darn good to just sratch and sratch some more? Shouldn't your body make scratching feel like a bad thing? Sure would help.   Jeans really make it seem worse, so I have been wearing the sweat pants. When I take off my pants, it's like a blizzard with the dry skin that falls out and the socks have this big white line around the cuffs of skin pieces. I shouldn't whine too much, atleast at this point my palms, soles and face are free of spots/patches. I on one hand hope it stays cold, because I can't imagine facing going out in public with my bare arms showing. On the other, will be nice to not have that extra layer of clothing rubbing against me. I am so hoping that Monday morning the Dr has some magical cream, pill, or shot for me. Okay major whine and self pity party over,


----------



## mctlong

Good morning everyone! Happy Saturday!!!!

Building the Stars a new enclosure today, very excited! 



Thalatte said:


> I watching tmnt!!! And yes I sang along to the theme song!



Awesome! jealous right now. 



Thalatte said:


> She told me "well once she is in daycare thats it, your out. You cant turn around and say nevermind."
> 
> Sorry forgot the quotations.
> 
> yeah she was kinda rude about it. Saying once I make the decision I cant get my job back. Why would I want it back?





CtTortoiseMom said:


> It sounds like she is trying to manipulate you into staying by saying that Piper would have inferior care when you leave.



I agree, she's using your affection toward Piper to manipulate you. Not cool. Furthermore, she's bluffing. She relies on you way too much to cut you out completely.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Today I get a lazy day and I'm trilled!


----------



## Kerryann

emysemys said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> It says "Kiss my mustache".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe I was that dense!
> 
> 
> Good morning, everyone.
> 
> Today I'm going to the nursery and getting some of those purple and white daisies. I don't know what they're called.
> 
> Yesterday I put up two sections of fence for the new box turtle pen. I'm taking pictures as I go. The area is so overgrown with weeds that its hard to see the pen. After I get the fence up and the turtles moved in I'll pull a few weeds. Yeah...right.
Click to expand...




Your tortoises are going to vote no to that proposal.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

No idea where that came fromâ€¦thrilled. 
A friend of Karen's is giving her a new bow front aquarium and they asked us to bring syko Ava over for a play date with their dog. Then, some buddies of mine are heading over to sit around the fire pit and consume adult beverages. Good times, good times.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> African Daisy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> All you who are suffering from allergies, did you ever try using tea tree oil? My hubby has psoriasis and it gets worst with stress. The tea tree oil really helps with that. Also, you may find relief with a product called Tecnu. It wad originally created to wash radioactive material off your skin. But now, they found that it helps people whose skin problems causes itching. I've used it for poison Ivy, strange itching,and it helped. It's worth a try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to see if I can find some. My psoriasis is currently far worse then it has ever been or I even ever imagined it could be. None of the over the counter creams and lotions or the vinegar or bleach baths are making any kind of dent in it or making me feel less yucky. I am miserable. It hurts to sit or lay down, because thats where the solid huge patches are. Riding in a car is hard to get comfortable doing. Seems any movement either rubs or pulls the spts and makes it uncomfortable to do. If it's not the pain, it's the itching. Why does it feel so darn good to just sratch and sratch some more? Shouldn't your body make scratching feel like a bad thing? Sure would help.   Jeans really make it seem worse, so I have been wearing the sweat pants. When I take off my pants, it's like a blizzard with the dry skin that falls out and the socks have this big white line around the cuffs of skin pieces. I shouldn't whine too much, atleast at this point my palms, soles and face are free of spots/patches. I on one hand hope it stays cold, because I can't imagine facing going out in public with my bare arms showing. On the other, will be nice to not have that extra layer of clothing rubbing against me. I am so hoping that Monday morning the Dr has some magical cream, pill, or shot for me. Okay major whine and self pity party over,
Click to expand...




We are the itchers and scratchers huh.  I have huge hive patches up both of my legs. I don't get dry skin really. i used to but I put gold bond medicated on every day twice a day and as long as I keep on it it keeps dry skin from forming. My husband gets dry cracking skin on his elbows. 

My issue I had under control is now back out of control. My team responded to it well. Okay so they didn't respond like I would but they responded better than ever and my assistant's communication with the client has been superb. I am still a wreck over here. I hate when this happens but I also hate wearing down my team every weekend and nights for this.  I love my clients and I love my peeps so I hate these situations..


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui:

I GOOGLED both products and it looks like you should be able to find them at Walgreens.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Our Easter egg hunt had snow flurries and Lily was very upset that the Easter Bunny was wearing sneakers. She stage whispered that she knew he wasn't real. Real Easter Bunnies don't wear shoes!!! You cannot pull one over on her, then she asked the Easter Bunny where the "weal" Easter bunny was and said she wouldn't tell anyone.








Kerryann said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> African Daisy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> All you who are suffering from allergies, did you ever try using tea tree oil? My hubby has psoriasis and it gets worst with stress. The tea tree oil really helps with that. Also, you may find relief with a product called Tecnu. It wad originally created to wash radioactive material off your skin. But now, they found that it helps people whose skin problems causes itching. I've used it for poison Ivy, strange itching,and it helped. It's worth a try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to see if I can find some. My psoriasis is currently far worse then it has ever been or I even ever imagined it could be. None of the over the counter creams and lotions or the vinegar or bleach baths are making any kind of dent in it or making me feel less yucky. I am miserable. It hurts to sit or lay down, because thats where the solid huge patches are. Riding in a car is hard to get comfortable doing. Seems any movement either rubs or pulls the spts and makes it uncomfortable to do. If it's not the pain, it's the itching. Why does it feel so darn good to just sratch and sratch some more? Shouldn't your body make scratching feel like a bad thing? Sure would help.   Jeans really make it seem worse, so I have been wearing the sweat pants. When I take off my pants, it's like a blizzard with the dry skin that falls out and the socks have this big white line around the cuffs of skin pieces. I shouldn't whine too much, atleast at this point my palms, soles and face are free of spots/patches. I on one hand hope it stays cold, because I can't imagine facing going out in public with my bare arms showing. On the other, will be nice to not have that extra layer of clothing rubbing against me. I am so hoping that Monday morning the Dr has some magical cream, pill, or shot for me. Okay major whine and self pity party over,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are the itchers and scratchers huh.  I have huge hive patches up both of my legs. I don't get dry skin really. i used to but I put gold bond medicated on every day twice a day and as long as I keep on it it keeps dry skin from forming. My husband gets dry cracking skin on his elbows.
> 
> My issue I had under control is now back out of control. My team responded to it well. Okay so they didn't respond like I would but they responded better than ever and my assistant's communication with the client has been superb. I am still a wreck over here. I hate when this happens but I also hate wearing down my team every weekend and nights for this.  I love my clients and I love my peeps so I hate these situations..
Click to expand...




I'm sorry that your Saturday is so stressful! I hope it gets better!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Nice hats. I think the â€œfake" Easter bunny is lucky it wasn't wearing goggles!


Yvonne, did you see the grant opportunity that I posted in personal promo section? I'm serious that I think you should go for it!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Erin, you need to educate your daughter better, we all know it's really the Easter turtle NOT the rabbit.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> Erin, you need to educate your daughter better, we all know it's really the Easter turtle NOT the rabbit.


I will try and sell that one to her.

I am off to order new appliances for my new kitchen. It's fun if I pretend that I am not spending my own money


----------



## Sulcata tortoise665

Good morning


----------



## Thalatte

I didn't think there was anything worse than writing a resume. I was wrong writing a cover letter is a lot worse...it's hard to promote yourself in a positive and professional manner when all you want to do is make sarcastic comments...


----------



## Jacqui

Sulcata tortoise665 said:


> Good morning



Morning back at you! 




Thalatte said:


> I didn't think there was anything worse than writing a resume. I was wrong writing a cover letter is a lot worse...it's hard to promote yourself in a positive and professional manner when all you want to do is make sarcastic comments...



I agree! I really don't like this new way of doing applications for jobs. I am never sure the email goes through and I just like it so much easier to fill out the old job forms.


----------



## Sulcata tortoise665

Thank you


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Nice hats. I think the â€œfake" Easter bunny is lucky it wasn't wearing goggles!
> 
> 
> Yvonne, did you see the grant opportunity that I posted in personal promo section? I'm serious that I think you should go for it!!!!





Nah...I have no ambition or inclination for that kind of stuff. But thanks for the vote of confidence.




Sulcata tortoise665 said:


> Good morning



Good morning! Its nice to see new faces here in the chat room. I hope you stick around.


----------



## Jacqui

Sulcata tortoise665 said:


> Thank you



No, thank you for joining us! So what is happening in your little slice of the world?

Here it was funny, the sky was cloudy as usual and we are under a snow watch. I went into the nieghbor's house and let her three dogs out. At that point not a snowflake in sight and I was starting to wonder about the forecast. By the time I came back around to the back door of her house to go make my calls, it was a mini blizzard.  Tiny tiny flakes, but a solid wall of them. So far the snow is not staying except in hidey holes of the grass.


----------



## Kerryann

I am back to the point where my brain hurts so bad that doing the extra duties may be in order 
I am takng mikey shopping for a bit


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi everyone  I'm sorry I seem to be in and out a lot my schedule is pretty crazy.. try to get on the forum as much as I can  saying Hi from Canada today  How is everyone today?


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> I am takng mikey shopping for a bit



Am I the only one who had visions of Kerryann slapping her thighs with a whip, with her boots on and then poor Mikey with his bit that they are shopping for today...   




Chainsawkitten said:


> Hi everyone  I'm sorry I seem to be in and out a lot my schedule is pretty crazy.. try to get on the forum as much as I can  saying Hi from Canada today  How is everyone today?



How long will you be in Canada?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> Sulcata tortoise665 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, thank you for joining us! So what is happening in your little slice of the world?
> 
> Here it was funny, the sky was cloudy as usual and we are under a snow watch. I went into the nieghbor's house and let her three dogs out. At that point not a snowflake in sight and I was starting to wonder about the forecast. By the time I came back around to the back door of her house to go make my calls, it was a mini blizzard.  Tiny tiny flakes, but a solid wall of them. So far the snow is not staying except in hidey holes of the grass.
Click to expand...


Is it still snowing? We are supposed to get snow on Monday, Uggg!!

Dagny's leash came undone when I was taking her outside to go potty and she realized it and ran around the yard like a maniac and would even run near me and then jump out of my grasp. Then just when she was about to bolt to the front yard she abruptly stopped to do her business so I was able to catch her. But it was so scary because I was so panicky because I could not get her if I wanted to!! I am not used to that because Reagan is so slow!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> This is the exact reason I call them whether guessers.


----------



## Sulcata tortoise665

Thanks! I plan on it!


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am takng mikey shopping for a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I the only one who had visions of Kerryann slapping her thighs with a whip, with her boots on and then poor Mikey with his bit that they are shopping for today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chainsawkitten said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone  I'm sorry I seem to be in and out a lot my schedule is pretty crazy.. try to get on the forum as much as I can  saying Hi from Canada today  How is everyone today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How long will you be in Canada?
Click to expand...



you know it 

Where in Canada. The good news is that it's passover soon so I think my client ahem.. will be out of pocket for a few days


----------



## Yvonne G

Don't you just hate the chase-me-chase-me game? Misty is like that too when she doesn't want to be caught.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am takng mikey shopping for a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I the only one who had visions of Kerryann slapping her thighs with a whip, with her boots on and then poor Mikey with his bit that they are shopping for today...
Click to expand...



I was not picturing this, but I am now!!




emysemys said:


> Don't you just hate the chase-me-chase-me game? Misty is like that too when she doesn't want to be caught.



Yes!


----------



## Thalatte

Does it count as exercising if I am eating ice cream and watching the insanity workout discs?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Thalatte said:


> Does it count as exercising if I am eating ice cream and watching the insanity workout discs?



I have been slacking on Insanity! It is so hard to be motivated when it feels like the middle of winter!! My friend uses a personal trainer to get her butt in shape before we all spend our days in our bathing suits at our local lake and I saw her running with him today and was thinking uh oh.....


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Thalatte said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does it count as exercising if I am eating ice cream and watching the insanity workout discs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been slacking on Insanity! It is so hard to be motivated when it feels like the middle of winter!! My friend uses a personal trainer to get her butt in shape before we all spend our days in our bathing suits at our local lake and I saw her running with him today and was thinking uh oh.....
Click to expand...

It's so cold for running still


----------



## Thalatte

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Thalatte said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does it count as exercising if I am eating ice cream and watching the insanity workout discs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been slacking on Insanity! It is so hard to be motivated when it feels like the middle of winter!! My friend uses a personal trainer to get her butt in shape before we all spend our days in our bathing suits at our local lake and I saw her running with him today and was thinking uh oh.....
Click to expand...


I like Zumba and the elliptical but otherwise I don't exercise. Especially insanity as that is just too hard on my knees.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Thalatte said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thalatte said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does it count as exercising if I am eating ice cream and watching the insanity workout discs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been slacking on Insanity! It is so hard to be motivated when it feels like the middle of winter!! My friend uses a personal trainer to get her butt in shape before we all spend our days in our bathing suits at our local lake and I saw her running with him today and was thinking uh oh.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like Zumba and the elliptical but otherwise I don't exercise. Especially insanity as that is just too hard on my knees.
Click to expand...


Omg, we could be work out buddies!! The only thing I use at the gym is the elliptical and they have the row of elipticals facing the weights so its a nice view too. My daughter and I take a Zumba class on Minday nights together. It's so much fun, I love Zumba!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

The news just said I have a better chance of becoming president or a super modelâ€¦me thinks I have a better chance of winning the lottery.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> The news just said I have a better chance of becoming president or a super modelâ€¦me thinks I have a better chance of winning the lottery.



Since I am winning the lottery have fun running the country President Cowboy!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So I'm gonna be one 'ell of a good looking President. 
Headlines will read, â€œCoors original served at state dinner!"


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Nice, I haven't decided what I am going to do with all my money yet.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Support my bid for the Presidency.


----------



## Thalatte

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Thalatte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thalatte said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does it count as exercising if I am eating ice cream and watching the insanity workout discs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been slacking on Insanity! It is so hard to be motivated when it feels like the middle of winter!! My friend uses a personal trainer to get her butt in shape before we all spend our days in our bathing suits at our local lake and I saw her running with him today and was thinking uh oh.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like Zumba and the elliptical but otherwise I don't exercise. Especially insanity as that is just too hard on my knees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Omg, we could be work out buddies!! The only thing I use at the gym is the elliptical and they have the row of elipticals facing the weights so its a nice view too. My daughter and I take a Zumba class on Minday nights together. It's so much fun, I love Zumba!!
Click to expand...


We could! Except the whole distance thing...

Bones marathon! Yay!

Cowboy atleast you would be a president with good taste!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

The question will be asked, â€œis he a red or blue candidate?"
Smart answer will be, â€œRed Neck"!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Thalatte said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thalatte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thalatte said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does it count as exercising if I am eating ice cream and watching the insanity workout discs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been slacking on Insanity! It is so hard to be motivated when it feels like the middle of winter!! My friend uses a personal trainer to get her butt in shape before we all spend our days in our bathing suits at our local lake and I saw her running with him today and was thinking uh oh.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like Zumba and the elliptical but otherwise I don't exercise. Especially insanity as that is just too hard on my knees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Omg, we could be work out buddies!! The only thing I use at the gym is the elliptical and they have the row of elipticals facing the weights so its a nice view too. My daughter and I take a Zumba class on Minday nights together. It's so much fun, I love Zumba!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We could! Except the whole distance thing...
> 
> Bones marathon! Yay!
> 
> Cowboy atleast you would be a president with good taste!
Click to expand...


If you could buy people I guess I would buy David Boreanaz. I love Bone's and didn't watch the most recent episode so I am excited to watch it later!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Thalatte, apparently I'll be a super model as well.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Support my bid for the Presidency.



Sure, one small request run as a libertarian and abolish big gov.


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Thalatte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thalatte said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does it count as exercising if I am eating ice cream and watching the insanity workout discs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been slacking on Insanity! It is so hard to be motivated when it feels like the middle of winter!! My friend uses a personal trainer to get her butt in shape before we all spend our days in our bathing suits at our local lake and I saw her running with him today and was thinking uh oh.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like Zumba and the elliptical but otherwise I don't exercise. Especially insanity as that is just too hard on my knees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Omg, we could be work out buddies!! The only thing I use at the gym is the elliptical and they have the row of elipticals facing the weights so its a nice view too. My daughter and I take a Zumba class on Minday nights together. It's so much fun, I love Zumba!!
Click to expand...


I took zumba once and accidentally slapped the woman next to me in the head. Really it was her fault but it made my experience meh.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Support my bid for the Presidency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, one small request run as a libertarian and abolish big gov.
Click to expand...


Won't I loose my job then?


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Support my bid for the Presidency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, one small request run as a libertarian and abolish big gov.
Click to expand...


agreed 
I am paranoid up in here  not about government but about... work stuff  everything is under control still but like I am scared to think that it's all okay again.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Support my bid for the Presidency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, one small request run as a libertarian and abolish big gov.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Won't I loose my job then?
Click to expand...


Nah, you will just be president of yourself . We all would be. 

I have one vain thing I would do with my lottery winnings... I LOVE Range Rovers and would by myself one. They are too small to haul my brood and dogs around so it would just be for me.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

BAMM sorry St. Louis but it would seem my Ducks just schooled you.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Support my bid for the Presidency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, one small request run as a libertarian and abolish big gov.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Won't I loose my job then?
Click to expand...


No way


----------



## sibi

Hi everyone. Just got on here today. I was exhausted yesterday; so, I slept most of the day. It was raining so hard, it was a.perfect day to rest. Erin, yes it's ok to use sibi. I used that name because when my three sisters were tots, my name was difficult to pronounce, so they would say sibi. My sister has been using that name for the last few years now. We like it too.



CtTortoiseMom said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, here in Florida, we have early summer, hot summer, mid summer, and late summer. How's that for summers!
> 
> Erin, Rob is attractive, and your daughter is a cutie, providing she learns to tattle rather than face sling shoot a kid. I'm with you on this...i don't think it's funny either.
> 
> Thallate, I bet that Kimberly will make you an offer you can't refuse.
> 
> All you who are suffering from allergies, did you ever try using tea tree oil? My hubby has psoriasis and it gets worst with stress. The tea tree oil really helps with that. Also, you may find relief with a product called Technu. It wad originally created to wash radioactive material off your skin. But now, they found that it helps people whose skin problems causes itching. I've used it for poison Ivy, strange itching,and it helped. It's worth a try.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sibi, my husband has a patch of psoriasis on his shin that gets so bad in the winter. I will have him try that instead of starting back on his steroid cream. Thanks for saying he is attractive, i wont rell him because he will think it's his stache. I am not used it and I prefer a little more hair on his head and less on his face. I am sure he prefers longer hair on me and less tshirts & jeans so I support him regardless.
> 
> On another note, I know your name is Sylvia but Sibi is cute and somehow suits you, so I hope you don't mind me calling you that.
Click to expand...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

All right peeps, what would you rather be Supermodel, President or lottery winner? 
P.S. this is all Cowboy's fault.


----------



## Thalatte

Lottery winner. Supermodels can't eat cake and presidents have to live in an ugly house with no privacy.


----------



## sibi

You can find tea tree oil in liquid bottle, and tecnu at Walgreens or cvs . Even walmart may carry it.


Kerryann said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, here in Florida, we have early summer, hot summer, mid summer, and late summer. How's that for summers!
> 
> Erin, Rob is attractive, and your daughter is a cutie, providing she learns to tattle rather than face sling shoot a kid. I'm with you on this...i don't think it's funny either.
> 
> Thallate, I bet that Kimberly will make you an offer you can't refuse.
> 
> All you who are suffering from allergies, did you ever try using tea tree oil? My hubby has psoriasis and it gets worst with stress. The tea tree oil really helps with that. Also, you may find relief with a product called Tecnu. It wad originally created to wash radioactive material off your skin. But now, they found that it helps people whose skin problems causes itching. I've used it for poison Ivy, strange itching,and it helped. It's worth a try.
> 
> Hey, member from Scotland, I second what Kerryann wants...pics of boys with skirts on...only the cute ones Nighty night everyone. My hubby calls...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you find those? I haven't heard of those but im desperate now for relief from my hives. I will be back in a bit
Click to expand...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I have tecnu because we have poison ivy and sumac in our woods and I always get it on my legs even though I am careful.


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> Don't you just hate the chase-me-chase-me game? Misty is like that too when she doesn't want to be caught.



The problem is, you can't chase them that makes them worse.


----------



## Kerryann

I am all over that stuff tomorrow  I have to get some. My allergies are soo bad. 
My eyes are wore out from looking at logs. I was awaken out of my bed this morning because of the crisis. I have been looking at data all day.


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> All right peeps, what would you rather be Supermodel, President or lottery winner?
> P.S. this is all Cowboy's fault.



Not a supermodel as they look sick to me. A president gets blamed for things he has no real control over and I would not like to be the fall guy for everything. Now a lottery winner I could do and do well. I can always figure out how to spend all the money, so I am well prepared for the job.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We went to some friends house today. They asked if we would bring Ava with use for a play date with their dog. Ava is sound asleep in her doggie bed after a day of running hard chasing and being chased half the day. It's gonna be a quite night.


----------



## Jacqui

I am making progress with the three dogs I am babysitting. Today I finally got all three of them to come to the chair, when I am sitting. They even all cuddled up and slept around me on the chair. Now if I could just get them to quit attacking me when I come in the door, let them out the door to their yard to go potty and when I leave to go home. The one is no problem, but the two newer ones sorta feed off of each other and get excited with the door, then they do the run in a nip the pant leg thing. I did learn their owner is getting surgery in both hands on Monday.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> I am making progress with the three dogs I am babysitting. Today I finally got all three of them to come to the chair, when I am sitting. They even all cuddled up and slept around me on the chair. Now if I could just get them to quit attacking me when I come in the door, let them out the door to their yard to go potty and when I leave to go home. The one is no problem, but the two newer ones sorta feed off of each other and get excited with the door, then they do the run in a nip the pant leg thing. I did learn their owner is getting surgery in both hands on Monday.



They will eventually love you more and more as you continue to be the source of food. My dog today got into my laptop bag and threw it around the floor. She found some food in it last weekend and went back to look for more.  
I am sorry about the surgery


----------



## Thalatte

That sucks! Having surgery on both hands at the same time would be hard.


----------



## sibi

I really think you should try the tea tree oil first. My husband had that problem on his scalp, behind his ears, on his neck and other areas. He uses the oil after morning shower, and reapplies it at night. It helps with the itch and keeps it under control. When I get a rash that is itchy, I use the tecnu. That is some great product!


Jacqui said:


> African Daisy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> All you who are suffering from allergies, did you ever try using tea tree oil? My hubby has psoriasis and it gets worst with stress. The tea tree oil really helps with that. Also, you may find relief with a product called Tecnu. It wad originally created to wash radioactive material off your skin. But now, they found that it helps people whose skin problems causes itching. I've used it for poison Ivy, strange itching,and it helped. It's worth a try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to see if I can find some. My psoriasis is currently far worse then it has ever been or I even ever imagined it could be. None of the over the counter creams and lotions or the vinegar or bleach baths are making any kind of dent in it or making me feel less yucky. I am miserable. It hurts to sit or lay down, because thats where the solid huge patches are. Riding in a car is hard to get comfortable doing. Seems any movement either rubs or pulls the spts and makes it uncomfortable to do. If it's not the pain, it's the itching. Why does it feel so darn good to just sratch and sratch some more? Shouldn't your body make scratching feel like a bad thing? Sure would help.   Jeans really make it seem worse, so I have been wearing the sweat pants. When I take off my pants, it's like a blizzard with the dry skin that falls out and the socks have this big white line around the cuffs of skin pieces. I shouldn't whine too much, atleast at this point my palms, soles and face are free of spots/patches. I on one hand hope it stays cold, because I can't imagine facing going out in public with my bare arms showing. On the other, will be nice to not have that extra layer of clothing rubbing against me. I am so hoping that Monday morning the Dr has some magical cream, pill, or shot for me. Okay major whine and self pity party over,
Click to expand...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> I am making progress with the three dogs I am babysitting. Today I finally got all three of them to come to the chair, when I am sitting. They even all cuddled up and slept around me on the chair. Now if I could just get them to quit attacking me when I come in the door, let them out the door to their yard to go potty and when I leave to go home. The one is no problem, but the two newer ones sorta feed off of each other and get excited with the door, then they do the run in a nip the pant leg thing. I did learn their owner is getting surgery in both hands on Monday.



Oh boy! That would make it really hard to look after dogs! 

Rob told me today that Dagny is too big to sleep in our bed anymore and when we move to the new house I better have her trained to sleep in a different bed. I love sleeping with Dagny, she is so warm and sweet, so I am a little bummed.


----------



## Jacqui

Except I don't feed them.  She has a big pot on the floor with their food in it. It will last them a month I bet.  

Yeah I feel a bit sorry for her for both hands being done. I have a hard time figuring how she is going to be driving home (about 2.5 hrs) and then once home taking care of herself and the dogs.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> Except I don't feed them.  She has a big pot on the floor with their food in it. It will last them a month I bet.
> 
> Yeah I feel a bit sorry for her for both hands being done. I have a hard time figuring how she is going to be driving home (about 2.5 hrs) and then once home taking care of herself and the dogs.



Poor thing, does she have any family?


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> I really think you should try the tea tree oil first. My husband had that problem on his scalp, behind his ears, on his neck and other areas. He uses the oil after morning shower, and reapplies it at night. It helps with the itch and keeps it under control. When I get a rash that is itchy, I use the tecnu. That is some great product!



I think I am beyond the point of not seeing a Dr, but I will still give these a try once I find them. It is causing such a major problem with my life. Jeff and I got to be together for our anniversry and I was so broken out he couldn't hold me or even snuggle in bed with me because every place hurt so much.  Was such a bummer.

We are still getting the snow here. Was funny, once more when I went to do the dogs it wasn't snowing, but as soon as I was there the snow really came down. Just lucky it is still small flakes.


----------



## sibi

Btw, all you scratchers, keep your stress levels down at all cost. That's what is causing flare ups. When my hubby is all upset or stressed, that's when I see hives and flare ups almost immediately.


Kerryann said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> African Daisy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> All you who are suffering from allergies, did you ever try using tea tree oil? My hubby has psoriasis and it gets worst with stress. The tea tree oil really helps with that. Also, you may find relief with a product called Tecnu. It wad originally created to wash radioactive material off your skin. But now, they found that it helps people whose skin problems causes itching. I've used it for poison Ivy, strange itching,and it helped. It's worth a try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to see if I can find some. My psoriasis is currently far worse then it has ever been or I even ever imagined it could be. None of the over the counter creams and lotions or the vinegar or bleach baths are making any kind of dent in it or making me feel less yucky. I am miserable. It hurts to sit or lay down, because thats where the solid huge patches are. Riding in a car is hard to get comfortable doing. Seems any movement either rubs or pulls the spts and makes it uncomfortable to do. If it's not the pain, it's the itching. Why does it feel so darn good to just sratch and sratch some more? Shouldn't your body make scratching feel like a bad thing? Sure would help.   Jeans really make it seem worse, so I have been wearing the sweat pants. When I take off my pants, it's like a blizzard with the dry skin that falls out and the socks have this big white line around the cuffs of skin pieces. I shouldn't whine too much, atleast at this point my palms, soles and face are free of spots/patches. I on one hand hope it stays cold, because I can't imagine facing going out in public with my bare arms showing. On the other, will be nice to not have that extra layer of clothing rubbing against me. I am so hoping that Monday morning the Dr has some magical cream, pill, or shot for me. Okay major whine and self pity party over,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are the itchers and scratchers huh.  I have huge hive patches up both of my legs. I don't get dry skin really. i used to but I put gold bond medicated on every day twice a day and as long as I keep on it it keeps dry skin from forming. My husband gets dry cracking skin on his elbows.
> 
> My issue I had under control is now back out of control. My team responded to it well. Okay so they didn't respond like I would but they responded better than ever and my assistant's communication with the client has been superb. I am still a wreck over here. I hate when this happens but I also hate wearing down my team every weekend and nights for this.  I love my clients and I love my peeps so I hate these situations..
Click to expand...


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Poor thing, does she have any family?



She has two grown twin sons. The one and his wife pretty much have no use for her since she divorced their dad. The other one is where she is staying right now (with him, his gf and her child). So both sons are 2.5 hrs away.




sibi said:


> Btw, all you scratchers, keep your stress levels down at all cost. That's what is causing flare ups. When my hubby is all upset or stressed, that's when I see hives and flare ups almost immediately.



Yep, stress is my key kicker.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I somehow missed what is causing your pain Jacqui, is it psoriasis?


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> I somehow missed what is causing your pain Jacqui, is it psoriasis?



Yes


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I somehow missed what is causing your pain Jacqui, is it psoriasis?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes
Click to expand...


Oh no, I am sorry!! I have heard taking fish oil helps. Robs gets so bad on his leg that is cracks and bleeds like crazy. He gets some sort of cream from his doc. But it is a really powerful steroid and he cannot touch the kids when he uses it so he doesn't use it often.


----------



## Jacqui

I have had this since I was in grade school. Usually I only have a spot or two, but mostly it is on my head. I had what was then to me a real bad outbreak about 10 years ago. The cream I used was great on it. Then this year, these last couple of months it just got horrible. My head did not get bad, but now I have active spots and patches every where except the face itself, the palms of my hands, and the soles of my feet. The butt, hips and back of the right arm and along the line where your pants are on your stomach are huge patches dollar bill sizes or so. The rest are mainly spots of various sizes, but a large amount of them. I feel like I spend most of my night trying to either ease the pain of laying on them wrong or fighting with myself on scratching them. Just sitting here, I am miserable.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> I have had this since I was in grade school. Usually I only have a spot or two, but mostly it is on my head. I had what was then to me a real bad outbreak about 10 years ago. The cream I used was great on it. Then this year, these last couple of months it just got horrible. My head did not get bad, but now I have active spots and patches every where except the face itself, the palms of my hands, and the soles of my feet. The butt, hips and back of the right arm and along the line where your pants are on your stomach are huge patches dollar bill sizes or so. The rest are mainly spots of various sizes, but a large amount of them. I feel like I spend most of my night trying to either ease the pain of laying on them wrong or fighting with myself on scratching them. Just sitting here, I am miserable.



Are you sure it is psoriasis and not shingles? I only ask because people who have autoimmune diseases can be prone to other issues and shingles has been terrible this year.


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Are you sure it is psoriasis and not shingles? I only ask because people who have autoimmune diseases can be prone to other issues and shingles has been terrible this year.



Yes I am sure.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure it is psoriasis and not shingles? I only ask because people who have autoimmune diseases can be prone to other issues and shingles has been terrible this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I am sure.
Click to expand...


Sorry, you have to deal with that, I will pass anything on that works for Rob. The sun helps him a lot but it is not very sunny here and when it is he is working


----------



## sibi

Psoriasis is an autoimmune disease, and the most you can do is ease the flare-ups, itch, and pain. You can use powerful steroids, or products that can ease the itch like tecneu, gold bond power or cream, or tea tree oil. Taking oatmeal baths give brief relief, and witch hazel can take the itch away for a while. But, all these products are temporary. If you ha e a real bad case, you may need to use steroids until it gets under control. After that, keeping stress at a minimum is key to keeping it under control.


My husband's hairdresser brought a product from Korea that's suppose to be excellent for psoriasis. Since my husband doesn't do steroids, he won't use it. It's brand new and he just got it last week. But, if you want it, I can send it to you. You can save yourself a lot of mo et not having to buy a script of steroid cream. I know how expensive it could be.


Do you think she'll ask you to help her out when she gets home? Maybe, the best thing she could do is to stay with her son until she can make use of her hands again.


Jacqui said:


> Except I don't feed them.  She has a big pot on the floor with their food in it. It will last them a month I bet.
> 
> Yeah I feel a bit sorry for her for both hands being done. I have a hard time figuring how she is going to be driving home (about 2.5 hrs) and then once home taking care of herself and the dogs.



Yeah, I just remembered that I had a friend who had a really bad case and he use to have uvb treatments. It really, really worked!


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Sorry, you have to deal with that, I will pass anything on that works for Rob. The sun helps him a lot but it is not very sunny here and when it is he is working



 On any of the sunny days we have been having, I have been out getting as much sun as I can with the tortoises. I told Jeff I was going to start getting under the UVB lights with them, too.


----------



## sibi

Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, you have to deal with that, I will pass anything on that works for Rob. The sun helps him a lot but it is not very sunny here and when it is he is working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On any of the sunny days we have been having, I have been out getting as much sun as I can with the tortoises. I told Jeff I was going to start getting under the UVB lights with them, too.
Click to expand...

I think you'll be pleasantly surprised. That, and some cream was the winning number.


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Psoriasis is an autoimmune disease, and the most you can do is ease the flare-ups, itch, and pain. You can use powerful steroids, or products that can ease the itch like tecneu, gold bond power or cream, or tea tree oil. Taking oatmeal baths give brief relief, and witch hazel can take the itch away for a while. But, all these products are temporary. If you ha e a real bad case, you may need to use steroids until it gets under control. After that, keeping stress at a minimum is key to keeping it under control.
> 
> 
> My husband's hairdresser brought a product from Korea that's suppose to be excellent for psoriasis. Since my husband doesn't do steroids, he won't use it. It's brand new and he just got it last week. But, if you want it, I can send it to you. You can save yourself a lot of mo et not having to buy a script of steroid cream. I know how expensive it could be.
> 
> 
> Do you think she'll ask you to help her out when she gets home? Maybe, the best thing she could do is to stay with her son until she can make use of her hands again.






 I am not sure how long her son can put up with her.  I already get her mail and pick up her pills for her. We do her yardwork, too. Once the hands are done, she is having her feet worked on next.

At this point, I am doing anything and everything. The vinegar baths aren't too bad, but the bleach ones suck. I hate that smell.  I am doing as much as I can to relieve the stress. I am a worrier, so I make stress worse on myself.




sibi said:


> I think you'll be pleasantly surprised. That, and some cream was the winning number.



In the past, sun has not been a lot of help to me, but I keep giving it a shot.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

sibi said:


> My husband's hairdresser



Back up the truck!!!!! Hairdresser? Sibi say its not so! Are the gravy boats really a birthday gift?
â€¦did I just post too much?


----------



## sibi

Why do you worry so much? You know that worrying doesn't solve or make anything better. There are things that people naturally worry about but worrying about just about everything isn't doing you any good. Can you try meditation exercises? Stop thinking so much. I use to be like that too. It just makes you crazy and you never allow the brain to relax properly.


Jacqui said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Psoriasis is an autoimmune disease, and the most you can do is ease the flare-ups, itch, and pain. You can use powerful steroids, or products that can ease the itch like tecneu, gold bond power or cream, or tea tree oil. Taking oatmeal baths give brief relief, and witch hazel can take the itch away for a while. But, all these products are temporary. If you ha e a real bad case, you may need to use steroids until it gets under control. After that, keeping stress at a minimum is key to keeping it under control.
> 
> 
> My husband's hairdresser brought a product from Korea that's suppose to be excellent for psoriasis. Since my husband doesn't do steroids, he won't use it. It's brand new and he just got it last week. But, if you want it, I can send it to you. You can save yourself a lot of mo et not having to buy a script of steroid cream. I know how expensive it could be.
> 
> 
> Do you think she'll ask you to help her out when she gets home? Maybe, the best thing she could do is to stay with her son until she can make use of her hands again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure how long her son can put up with her.  I already get her mail and pick up her pills for her. We do her yardwork, too. Once the hands are done, she is having her feet worked on next.
> 
> At this point, I am doing anything and everything. The vinegar baths aren't too bad, but the bleach ones suck. I hate that smell.  I am doing as much as I can to relieve the stress. I am a worrier, so I make stress worse on myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you'll be pleasantly surprised. That, and some cream was the winning number.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the past, sun has not been a lot of help to me, but I keep giving it a shot.
Click to expand...







You're such a spaz. What, my husband can't have a hairdresser? :-D 



Cowboy_Ken said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> My husband's hairdresser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back up the truck!!!!! Hairdresser? Sibi say its not so! Are the gravy boats really a birthday gift?
> â€¦did I just post too much?
Click to expand...


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am making progress with the three dogs I am babysitting. Today I finally got all three of them to come to the chair, when I am sitting. They even all cuddled up and slept around me on the chair. Now if I could just get them to quit attacking me when I come in the door, let them out the door to their yard to go potty and when I leave to go home. The one is no problem, but the two newer ones sorta feed off of each other and get excited with the door, then they do the run in a nip the pant leg thing. I did learn their owner is getting surgery in both hands on Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh boy! That would make it really hard to look after dogs!
> 
> Rob told me today that Dagny is too big to sleep in our bed anymore and when we move to the new house I better have her trained to sleep in a different bed. I love sleeping with Dagny, she is so warm and sweet, so I am a little bummed.
Click to expand...

I would be sad too if I couldn't sleep with cici anymore


----------



## sibi

Kerryann said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am making progress with the three dogs I am babysitting. Today I finally got all three of them to come to the chair, when I am sitting. They even all cuddled up and slept around me on the chair. Now if I could just get them to quit attacking me when I come in the door, let them out the door to their yard to go potty and when I leave to go home. The one is no problem, but the two newer ones sorta feed off of each other and get excited with the door, then they do the run in a nip the pant leg thing. I did learn their owner is getting surgery in both hands on Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh boy! That would make it really hard to look after dogs!
> 
> Rob told me today that Dagny is too big to sleep in our bed anymore and when we move to the new house I better have her trained to sleep in a different bed. I love sleeping with Dagny, she is so warm and sweet, so I am a little bummed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would be sad too if I couldn't sleep with cici anymore
Click to expand...


I meant to comment on that too. Erin, it's so sad for Dagny. She doesn't understand why she can't sleep with you anymore. Perhaps, Rob could be persuaded to let her sleep in a folding bed next to you. It's because you have a smaller bed?


----------



## Kerryann

So after hours and hours of looking at logs I think I found something to help the client diagnose his issues. I hope the issue doesn't show up again but at least we know what happened to set it off today repeatedly. I suppose my persistance is why I am in my position and get paid the mediocre bucks but probably also why I stress so much and work so much. 

Okay sooo how are you all doin tonight??? 
I think my stress level has been contributing to my hives for sure. I don't know why I get like this but I think its just a side benefit of being an extreme type A and DISC type C personality.  Besides, what would I do with all of my free time if I didn't stress and obsess.. hey and that kinda rhymed so I am also a poet and didn't know it. 

Actually I am lucky that I am married to a workaholic because he didn't even whimper today about my soul being eaten.




sibi said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am making progress with the three dogs I am babysitting. Today I finally got all three of them to come to the chair, when I am sitting. They even all cuddled up and slept around me on the chair. Now if I could just get them to quit attacking me when I come in the door, let them out the door to their yard to go potty and when I leave to go home. The one is no problem, but the two newer ones sorta feed off of each other and get excited with the door, then they do the run in a nip the pant leg thing. I did learn their owner is getting surgery in both hands on Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh boy! That would make it really hard to look after dogs!
> 
> Rob told me today that Dagny is too big to sleep in our bed anymore and when we move to the new house I better have her trained to sleep in a different bed. I love sleeping with Dagny, she is so warm and sweet, so I am a little bummed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would be sad too if I couldn't sleep with cici anymore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I meant to comment on that too. Erin, it's so sad for Dagny. She doesn't understand why she can't sleep with you anymore. Perhaps, Rob could be persuaded to let her sleep in a folding bed next to you. It's because you have a smaller bed?
Click to expand...


You just need a bigger bed. We bought a king size bed when cici started cramping our style. I always say he can't invade my territory because I have my maginot line of dogs. It's a pretty weak defense against invasion but it's warm and makes you feel cozy.


----------



## sibi

Wow Kerryann. If you continue doing what you're doing, you may not live long. My hubby is a strong type C personality too. I'm a type D personality. I've mellowed down quite a bit though. He's a perfectionist for sure. He can drive me nuts at times. If you keep stressing, your hives are going to become worse, and trigger something else in your body that you may not like.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Karen suffers from what I call type a personality defect. She's always busy, and I'm all about just looking at the world...


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I'd like to win the lottery. What I get after taxes I'd either use to invest or put a down payment on a house! 

Tomorrow I'm selling off a spare cage I don't use and buying paint for my planter boxes. Once they cure I can plant! I'm leaning towards geraniums since I've always liked them. Maybe mix in some herbs and other plants too.


And I think I always sell stuff I don't need because I grew up with my dad being a semi hoarder. He'd forget what he had or be unable to find it and just rebuy it...


----------



## laney

What are all these lettered type personalities??
Morning or evening btw depending on where ya all are  I must go sleep soon its 4.45am aaah I got carried away day dreaming of building a new enclosure lol


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Wow Kerryann. If you continue doing what you're doing, you may not live long. My hubby is a strong type C personality too. I'm a type D personality. I've mellowed down quite a bit though. He's a perfectionist for sure. He can drive me nuts at times. If you keep stressing, your hives are going to become worse, and trigger something else in your body that you may not like.



I actually need to take some time off work and I know it. I am getting to the point where I have to take at least a day off and enjoy myself and have a girls day... maybe a facial, mani, pedi and a hair cut.  Maybe a nice lunch and some retail therapy too.. that's how I relax and I haven't done very much of it this year so far. A type C and type D would drive each other insane I think hhahah.. but Mike is a serious type C/D which is a weird combo. 



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Karen suffers from what I call type a personality defect. She's always busy, and I'm all about just looking at the world...


I am a busy girl too. Today during my "downtime" I made dinner, did laundry, and then cleaned some.


laney said:


> What are all these lettered type personalities??
> Morning or evening btw depending on where ya all are  I must go sleep soon its 4.45am aaah I got carried away day dreaming of building a new enclosure lol




DISC is a personality type that is different than the typical A/B personality. 
I was trying to write it up but putting an unfair C slant on it:

Dominance: Direct, decisive independent and to the point. Bottom line and results oriented. They are often strong-willed, enjoy challenges and immediate results. 

â€¢
Influence: Optimistic, social and out going. They enjoy being on teams, sharing openly, entertaining and motivating others.

â€¢
Steadiness: A team players, cooperative and supportive of others. They prefer being in the background, working in a stable environment. They are often good listeners prefer to avoid conflict and change.

â€¢
Conscientiousness: Cautious and Concerned. They are focused on quality, details and accuracy.

We were profiled last year in our leadership class. Did I meantion I have leadership classes on Wednesday. I am soo excited.. I love these classes and exercises.. yes I am a nerd.


----------



## sibi

DISC are the four types of personalities that a person has or displays. Kerrann is a type C which conscientiousness. They tend to be perfectionist. I'm a D which is dominant, and they tent to be direct, daring, domineering, decisive, etc. There are two other types, I and S.
I is influence and S is steadiness.



laney said:


> What are all these lettered type personalities??
> Morning or evening btw depending on where ya all are  I must go sleep soon its 4.45am aaah I got carried away day dreaming of building a new enclosure lol


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

RosieRedfoot said:


> I'm leaning towards geraniums since I've always liked them.



Good call. Tortoises can eat them as well!


----------



## sibi

You may want to keep the plant where the torts can't get to it or else the plant will be dead before it can even flower.


Cowboy_Ken said:


> RosieRedfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm leaning towards geraniums since I've always liked them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good call. Tortoises can eat them as well!
Click to expand...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

sibi said:


> You may want to keep the plant where the torts can't get to it or else the plant will be dead before it can even flower.
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieRedfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm leaning towards geraniums since I've always liked them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good call. Tortoises can eat them as well!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Not really dead, just severely pruned! Lol.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

My half-wit leopard gecko ate all of his crickets without any help from me tonight... I'm so proud :')


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> My half-wit leopard gecko ate all of his crickets without any help from me tonight... I'm so proud :')



No help from you? So what, now you have to eat popcorn as a snack?


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Cowboy_Ken said:


> CourtneyAndCarl said:
> 
> 
> 
> My half-wit leopard gecko ate all of his crickets without any help from me tonight... I'm so proud :')
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No help from you? So what, now you have to eat popcorn as a snack?
Click to expand...


No, I'm still helping the froggies with theirs  Plenty for all of us!

I've had the leo for almost 2 years and since he is not, and probably never has been or will be, "all there"... I usually have to either rip the legs off of the crickets,mor just hold them in front of his face so he can grab them out of my fingers... but tonight he caught 'em all just fine without help! Go Teegee!


----------



## sibi

Aww. I love little critters that have something wrong with them. To hear any improvement warms my heart. Good for you guys.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm done tonight folks. Sunday brings blue skies and maybe 60's. I've get,to enlarge the russians outdoor pen and I plan on completing it Sunday. Going from 10'x30' to an added L shape. Probably adding an extra 100 sq.ft. To it at the least.


----------



## Kerryann

I had a big huge old geranium that I brought from my last house. We moved here in 2008 and I got the torts in December 2011 and March 2012. The plant was huge and beautiful.. well it's gone. They ate the crap out of it.  I was an accessory to the crime 




Cowboy_Ken said:


> CourtneyAndCarl said:
> 
> 
> 
> My half-wit leopard gecko ate all of his crickets without any help from me tonight... I'm so proud :')
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No help from you? So what, now you have to eat popcorn as a snack?
Click to expand...


Ken you just made me laugh hysterically. 
I like the ones with issues too.. either that or they are attracted to me. I have my dog with paralysis and severe allergies and then my other dog with his bad teeth. I have my tort with the pout lip and then hens.. hens is perfect and sweet.


----------



## sibi

Good night everyone. Off to bed.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

sibi said:


> Aww. I love little critters that have something wrong with them. To hear any improvement warms my heart. Good for you guys.



I found him in a petstore that had closed down 3 months beforehand... he'd somehow managed to survive without any food, water, or heat provided to him. He was in pretty bad shape when I found him, the vet said that based on its size he would not have guessed that the little guy was older than a few weeks, let alone months. For the first 6 months it was pretty touch and go, I had to force feed him a high calorie meal replacer for a few months, and I had to help him with his sheds because he wouldn't pull it off, he would just let it sit for days and it would get so stiff that he couldn't move... didn't open his eyes for the first month, and I think he's still half blind... he has finally learned how to pick food out of my hand, he use to just chomp down. Now he will rub his mouth on my fingers to see if I actually have something, then he will very lightly nip at the food, he's such a good boy (even though I'm pretty sure "he" is a she )

Teegee was my first ever reptile so even though I started out with a beginner lizard like a leo, every other reptile I've gotten since then seems so easy compared to that!


----------



## Kerryann

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> I found him in a petstore that had closed down 3 months beforehand... he'd somehow managed to survive without any food, water, or heat provided to him. He was in pretty bad shape when I found him, the vet said that based on its size he would not have guessed that the little guy was older than a few weeks, let alone months. For the first 6 months it was pretty touch and go, I had to force feed him a high calorie meal replacer for a few months, and I had to help him with his sheds because he wouldn't pull it off, he would just let it sit for days and it would get so stiff that he couldn't move... didn't open his eyes for the first month, and I think he's still half blind... he has finally learned how to pick food out of my hand, he use to just chomp down. Now he will rub his mouth on my fingers to see if I actually have something, then he will very lightly nip at the food, he's such a good boy (even though I'm pretty sure "he" is a she )
> 
> Teegee was my first ever reptile so even though I started out with a beginner lizard like a leo, every other reptile I've gotten since then seems so easy compared to that!



Aww you are his hero


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Kerryann said:


> CourtneyAndCarl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found him in a petstore that had closed down 3 months beforehand... he'd somehow managed to survive without any food, water, or heat provided to him. He was in pretty bad shape when I found him, the vet said that based on its size he would not have guessed that the little guy was older than a few weeks, let alone months. For the first 6 months it was pretty touch and go, I had to force feed him a high calorie meal replacer for a few months, and I had to help him with his sheds because he wouldn't pull it off, he would just let it sit for days and it would get so stiff that he couldn't move... didn't open his eyes for the first month, and I think he's still half blind... he has finally learned how to pick food out of my hand, he use to just chomp down. Now he will rub his mouth on my fingers to see if I actually have something, then he will very lightly nip at the food, he's such a good boy (even though I'm pretty sure "he" is a she )
> 
> Teegee was my first ever reptile so even though I started out with a beginner lizard like a leo, every other reptile I've gotten since then seems so easy compared to that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww you are his hero
Click to expand...


No, I'm that annoying thing that comes around and turns the light on in the morning and occasionally sprays water in his tank


----------



## Kerryann

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> No, I'm that annoying thing that comes around and turns the light on in the morning and occasionally sprays water in his tank



But you are his or her beloved food goddess. Even my fish love their food goddess


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I meant to comment on that too. Erin, it's so sad for Dagny. She doesn't understand why she can't sleep with you anymore. Perhaps, Rob could be persuaded to let her sleep in a folding bed next to you. It's because you have a smaller bed?
[/quote]

You just need a bigger bed. We bought a king size bed when cici started cramping our style. I always say he can't invade my territory because I have my maginot line of dogs. It's a pretty weak defense against invasion but it's warm and makes you feel cozy. 
[/quote]

The strange thing is we are moving from a queen to a king. I think the main problem is she is a pretty adequate "defense against invasion". Rob was very frustetated that his efforts were being blocked by her and I did not help by laughing but it was really funny. She is a bit obnoxious to him and pushes him out of the bed with her big paws.


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> I meant to comment on that too. Erin, it's so sad for Dagny. She doesn't understand why she can't sleep with you anymore. Perhaps, Rob could be persuaded to let her sleep in a folding bed next to you. It's because you have a smaller bed?



You just need a bigger bed. We bought a king size bed when cici started cramping our style. I always say he can't invade my territory because I have my maginot line of dogs. It's a pretty weak defense against invasion but it's warm and makes you feel cozy. 
[/quote]

The strange thing is we are moving from a queen to a king. I think the main problem is she is a pretty adequate "defense against invasion". Rob was very frustetated that his efforts were being blocked by her and I did not help by laughing but it was really funny. She is a bit obnoxious to him and pushes him out of the bed with her big paws.[/QUOTE]

Ah see Cici and Ozzie just run away then threatened. Also we are both edge sleepers so she usually doesn't get neat him. She and Ozzie both sleep against my back pointed towards his side. If you touch Cici and she's sleeping she does what we call the ninja kick. She will kick with her back leg very hard.  Sometimes Mike gets a ninja kick if he's flopping around in his sleep.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I meant to comment on that too. Erin, it's so sad for Dagny. She doesn't understand why she can't sleep with you anymore. Perhaps, Rob could be persuaded to let her sleep in a folding bed next to you. It's because you have a smaller bed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just need a bigger bed. We bought a king size bed when cici started cramping our style. I always say he can't invade my territory because I have my maginot line of dogs. It's a pretty weak defense against invasion but it's warm and makes you feel cozy.
Click to expand...


The strange thing is we are moving from a queen to a king. I think the main problem is she is a pretty adequate "defense against invasion". Rob was very frustetated that his efforts were being blocked by her and I did not help by laughing but it was really funny. She is a bit obnoxious to him and pushes him out of the bed with her big paws.[/QUOTE]

Ah see Cici and Ozzie just run away then threatened. Also we are both edge sleepers so she usually doesn't get neat him. She and Ozzie both sleep against my back pointed towards his side. If you touch Cici and she's sleeping she does what we call the ninja kick. She will kick with her back leg very hard.  Sometimes Mike gets a ninja kick if he's flopping around in his sleep.
[/quote]
It doesn't help that she is 130 pound giant. She doesn't threaten easy she just starts whining like the giant baby she is.


----------



## Jacqui

*Goodest of good morning folks!!​*

Good going Courtney's gecko!

Ken good luck with the addition to the pen project.

Erin, I think the bigger bed might work. It would be a compromise for both Dagney and Rob. 

Wonder how Cheryl is doing with candle making and Mel with her picture taking. 

There is a nice little layer of snow outside and I want to just stay inside, make chili, and bask.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Kerryann said:


> CourtneyAndCarl said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm that annoying thing that comes around and turns the light on in the morning and occasionally sprays water in his tank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you are his or her beloved food goddess. Even my fish love their food goddess
Click to expand...


Haha, I guess that's true. I think even my little froggies recognize me as their cricket bearing servant


----------



## RosieRedfoot

The flowers will be up on a railing out of tort reach... Unless she learns how to climb 3 ft vertically, but I wouldn't put that past a hungry tort


----------



## Kerryann

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> Haha, I guess that's true. I think even my little froggies recognize me as their cricket bearing servant



Yep it's the closest we get to love. 
3am we had issues again. I'm dragging tail today.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> 3am we had issues again. I'm dragging tail today.



 sorry.


----------



## Yvonne G

Darned Weed Eater anyway! I finally got enough gumption to tackle the tall, I mean TALL, grass, got the fool machine started and went to work. After a bit I tried the "tap and go" method of making more line come out, and it didn't work. So I turned it off and took out the spool. Freed up the line and put it back together.

I've had this Weed Eater for two seasons and I have a bit of trouble getting the spool back in with the two line feeds and all, but I usually can do it. Well this time I just can't. The line hangs up. It was so much easier with my old machine when there was only one line feed. After I rest the cramp in my back I'm going to go back out and just wrap one line around the spool instead of the two it calls for. Maybe I'll have better luck that way. I hate to give up on this ambition I've got today.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne,
My only concern with it having a single line out is the machine then maybe off balance when the line feeds out. I have suggested Ryiobi as a good name for a sulcata.


----------



## Kerryann

emysemys said:


> Darned Weed Eater anyway! I finally got enough gumption to tackle the tall, I mean TALL, grass, got the fool machine started and went to work. After a bit I tried the "tap and go" method of making more line come out, and it didn't work. So I turned it off and took out the spool. Freed up the line and put it back together.
> 
> I've had this Weed Eater for two seasons and I have a bit of trouble getting the spool back in with the two line feeds and all, but I usually can do it. Well this time I just can't. The line hangs up. It was so much easier with my old machine when there was only one line feed. After I rest the cramp in my back I'm going to go back out and just wrap one line around the spool instead of the two it calls for. Maybe I'll have better luck that way. I hate to give up on this ambition I've got today.



I would always get the line tangled somehow : P and then the hub would have to rescue me. 
I am at menards and Mike is selling a gun.


----------



## Jacqui

I have learned how stubborn three chi dogs can be about going outside when there is a layer of snow on the ground.  However the sun has come out and the snow is melting, perhpas the next visit will work better.  

Weedeaters and I have never been on good terms, that's why Josh does it all now.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Wow, I have never used a weed thingy. It sounds hard! Rob alway's took care of the outside until a couple years ago he hired a lawn service because he kept getting home to late to mow the lawn. 

I just took the kids ice skating and when we when we arrived it was dark and blustery and a couple hours later when we came out it was sunny and warm! I love it!!


----------



## Jacqui

Erin you never said how the shopping wnet yesterday for the new house.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> Erin you never said how the shopping wnet yesterday for the new house.



Oh yeah, shopping was ok. I know which appliances I like but I don't want to buy anything before we sell our house. So to me, it is Silly to look but Rob is certain the house will sell and wants to start buying things. It is just too scary to enjoy I guess.


----------



## Jacqui

I can understand. When is the open house or have you already had lookers?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> I can understand. When is the open house or have you already had lookers?



No, lookers yet. My realtors said he has had a lot of calls but no one has wanted to see it. It will be on the market for a week on Monday. I feel like I am living in someone else's house. I keep telling the kids not to run and be careful with the walls and pic up there outside toys, it is so stressful!!


----------



## Jacqui

I would like to say I can imagine, but to be honest I don't know if I am imagining it as bad as it is. I know I am paranoid just having folks come into my house, can't imagine having it on a constant hold mode.


----------



## sibi

Oh and wait until the realtor calls you just around dinner time to tell you to leave the house because she's got a buyer wanting to see the house. You'll be scrambling, and too stressed to eat dinner. A couple of those and you'll be willing to give the house away.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

sibi said:


> Oh and wait until the realtor calls you just around dinner time to tell you to leave the house because she's got a buyer wanting to see the house. You'll be scrambling, and too stressed to eat dinner. A couple of those and you'll be willing to give the house away.



Our realtor said we will always get 24 hours notice and it is by apt only but I am home do I don't need that much time. We will be out of the house in a month or so anyway.


I took a video of Dagny talking and whining trying to get me out of bed this morning. Do you want me to post it here? Don't worry you can't see me, you can only see Dagny trying to get me up and you can hear Lily talking in the background.


----------



## Thalatte

YES!!!! I wanna see.


----------



## sibi

Yeah, I'd love to see that. That also brings me to ask you, why haven't we've seen a pic of you yet? We seen Rob, and your kids, it you're never seen. Why?


----------



## Jacqui

I remember seeing Erin in her video, that funny music/dance one.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

sibi said:


> Yeah, I'd love to see that. That also brings me to ask you, why haven't we've seen a pic of you yet? We seen Rob, and your kids, it you're never seen. Why?



She's afraid to show off her mustache!!!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

sibi said:


> Yeah, I'd love to see that. That also brings me to ask you, why haven't we've seen a pic of you yet? We seen Rob, and your kids, it you're never seen. Why?



My pics are on here in the "what do you look like thread" I take terrible pics, so I don't post many of myself. I posted a pic of my face when Dagny gave me a black eye. Things like that are what I like to post, lol!! I am going to switch to the app and try and post the video.


----------



## Kerryann

So you will never guess who has been working on what all day


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Here is a pic of me for Sibi, this was taken in Sept of 2012, but its the most recent I can find. I am still trying to figure out how to load a video


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> So you will never guess who has been working on what all day



Yvonne on her weeds
Ken on his Russian enclosure


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

oooooh, ooohhh I know I know raising hand in the back of the classâ€¦. Kerryann has been working onâ€¦..WORK! to avoid having to resort to other things  Am I right?


Here is the Dagny video, she takes a break in moaning at me and then starts again. Enjoy seeing what every morning is like for me 

View My Video


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> oooooh, ooohhh I know I know raising hand in the back of the classâ€¦. Kerryann has been working onâ€¦..WORK! to avoid having to resort to other things  Am I right?



There ya go, trying to be teacher's pet agian.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> oooooh, ooohhh I know I know raising hand in the back of the classâ€¦. Kerryann has been working onâ€¦..WORK! to avoid having to resort to other things  Am I right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There ya go, trying to be teacher's pet agian.
Click to expand...


Teachers pets never sit in the back of the class!! I am always in need of extra credit


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Here is the Dagny video, she takes a break in moaning at me and then starts again. Enjoy seeing what every morning is like for me
> 
> View My Video



    That was so funny, especially when does the falling onto her side with the complete sound behind it. Woke my dogs right up. 




CtTortoiseMom said:


> Teachers pets never sit in the back of the class!! I am always in need of extra credit



Where is THAT rule written???


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> oooooh, ooohhh I know I know raising hand in the back of the classâ€¦. Kerryann has been working onâ€¦..WORK! to avoid having to resort to other things  Am I right?
> 
> 
> Here is the Dagny video, she takes a break in moaning at me and then starts again. Enjoy seeing what every morning is like for me
> 
> View My Video





oh yes.. I am trying to use my work wiles to get my desired results 




CtTortoiseMom said:


> oooooh, ooohhh I know I know raising hand in the back of the classâ€¦. Kerryann has been working onâ€¦..WORK! to avoid having to resort to other things  Am I right?
> 
> 
> Here is the Dagny video, she takes a break in moaning at me and then starts again. Enjoy seeing what every morning is like for me
> 
> View My Video





Oh she's so super cute  She was sooo tired 




CtTortoiseMom said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> oooooh, ooohhh I know I know raising hand in the back of the classâ€¦. Kerryann has been working onâ€¦..WORK! to avoid having to resort to other things  Am I right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There ya go, trying to be teacher's pet agian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Teachers pets never sit in the back of the class!! I am always in need of extra credit
Click to expand...

Me too.. why do you think I work so hard :shy:


----------



## Jacqui

*Today's winners (or is that whiners?) of extra credit are:*

*Erin and Kerryann!!!!*

   Just had to give you both a bit of a hard time.


----------



## sibi

Lol that was funny Erin. Now I have a face to go with the name. You are really pretty. Live the do too.


CtTortoiseMom said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> oooooh, ooohhh I know I know raising hand in the back of the classâ€¦. Kerryann has been working onâ€¦..WORK! to avoid having to resort to other things  Am I right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There ya go, trying to be teacher's pet agian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Teachers pets never sit in the back of the class!! I am always in need of extra credit
Click to expand...


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> *Today's winners (or is that whiners?) of extra credit are:*
> 
> *Erin and Kerryann!!!!*
> 
> Just had to give you both a bit of a hard time.



Yay.. wait.. extra credit for me is having do that thing I talked about.. eek... 
but um.. he's kinda hot in not my normally considered hot way.. so umm 
wait.. what???


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Yay, I got extra credit!!
I left to put the kids down and I only got Lily despite her complaints of, not being tired, having an itchy head and the last time she came out she said she had angry legs?!
Now I am in my bed sitting next to Rand and Dagny watching Dinosaur Train.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We had greatish whether today. High clouds and 60 in the shade. Spent the day enlarging the russian tortoise outdoor pen something like 1.5x's larger now. Fred had a good day running around with a tickle me Elmo helium ballon attached to him so I could just turn him loose in the top pasture. Tell you what, I watched him and he would cover 100' take a mouthful of graze, walk 100' take a mouthful, and so on, all day. Mrs. C. will probably be posting the pics for me because she is so cool like that.


----------



## pugsandkids

Hey all, the Paticipated forum search isn't working on my phone so I haven't been able to keep up  I hope you are all well. I spent the day playing in the dirt. Thank goodness I've bought so many plants/pots in the last few years. We are in a spending freeze until taxes are done, but by transplanting and dividing what I already have I kept busy  The koi pond is coming along great, the fish are happy and it's about landscaping time behind the waterfall, this is what it looks like today.


----------



## Kerryann

pugsandkids said:


> Hey all, the Paticipated forum search isn't working on my phone so I haven't been able to keep up  I hope you are all well. I spent the day playing in the dirt. Thank goodness I've bought so many plants/pots in the last few years. We are in a spending freeze until taxes are done, but by transplanting and dividing what I already have I kept busy  The koi pond is coming along great, the fish are happy and it's about landscaping time behind the waterfall, this is what it looks like today.
> 
> 
> View attachment 40277



that looks great 

Betty just head bobbed at Mike when he was by her enclosure.


----------



## Yvonne G

That is one great-looking koi pond!


----------



## pugsandkids

Thanks  It makes me smile, took 5 years to get to this point! 

Ken the image of a balloon bobbing along cracks me up! Oregon is gorgeous today.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

pugsandkids said:


> Karen, my wife, who is very into the keeping of fish, would like to know how many gallons is that pond?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

pugsandkids said:


> Hey all, the Paticipated forum search isn't working on my phone so I haven't been able to keep up  I hope you are all well. I spent the day playing in the dirt. Thank goodness I've bought so many plants/pots in the last few years. We are in a spending freeze until taxes are done, but by transplanting and dividing what I already have I kept busy  The koi pond is coming along great, the fish are happy and it's about landscaping time behind the waterfall, this is what it looks like today.
> 
> 
> View attachment 40277



Wow, very nice!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I like that an image of a koi pond we would all love to have, stops chat!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I have a really nice Koi pond on my IPad but Rand always splashes the water and scares the fish away


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> I have a really nice Koi pond on my IPad but Rand always splashes the water and scares the fish away



We built a beautiful pond at our last house but then every other time the lab went out she made a mad dash to roll in the pond


----------



## pugsandkids

CtTortoiseMom said:


> I have a really nice Koi pond on my IPad but Rand always splashes the water and scares the fish away



We have that one too!

Ken, it's 17,000 gallons I believe? My dogs like it too.


----------



## Kerryann

pugsandkids said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a really nice Koi pond on my IPad but Rand always splashes the water and scares the fish away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have that one too!
> 
> Ken, it's 17,000 gallons I believe? My dogs like it too.
> 
> 
> View attachment 40279
Click to expand...


soo beautiful


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I hope everyone is watching PBR right now.


Mrs. C. are you getting the storm I promised you a couple days ago?


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi everyone  I hope everyone is having a good Sunday 


Life is good


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Chainsawkitten said:


> Hi everyone  I hope everyone is having a good Sunday
> 
> 
> Life is good



Good day for me. Normally I complain about the nice whether forcing me to work, but today, thinking I was going to enlarge my russians outdoor yard 1.5x as it turns out, it's closer to 3x's larger. They're happy but finding everyone's newest favorite place to dig in was fun.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:



> I hope everyone is watching PBR right now.
> 
> 
> Mrs. C. are you getting the storm I promised you a couple days ago?





No, there was some sort of shift and it is going to miss us, yay! I just found out tonight and was so excited.


----------



## AZtortMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Chainsawkitten said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone  I hope everyone is having a good Sunday
> 
> 
> Life is good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good day for me. Normally I complain about the nice whether forcing me to work, but today, thinking I was going to enlarge my russians outdoor yard 1.5x as it turns out, it's closer to 3x's larger. They're happy but finding everyone's newest favorite place to dig in was fun.
Click to expand...


Very cool  It is my Friday so I'm heading home to phx for a couple days before I have to go back to Boise for work


Life is good


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Driving?????


----------



## sibi

PBR=Public broadcast R? What's showing? We have different showings here.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Pabst Blue Ribbonâ€¦Professional Bull Riding. Go JB.


----------



## Thalatte

Nope. American ninja warrior!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Well I triedâ€¦


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Nope, The Mindy Project...love this show!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And JB takes the lead with only one rider leftâ€¦


----------



## Kerryann

I'm watching the apprentice


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And JB takes the lead with only one rider leftâ€¦



Does Karen like to watch bull riding too?


----------



## pugsandkids

March Madness, I'd so rather be watching PBR....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> And JB takes the lead with only one rider leftâ€¦
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does Karen like to watch bull riding too?
Click to expand...


Karen LOVES Bull ridding. Not the riding part but the watching part.




pugsandkids said:


> March Madness, I'd so rather be watching PBR....



March Madnessâ€¦how 'bout my Ducks?!?


----------



## pugsandkids

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Karen LOVES Bull ridding. Not the riding part but the watching part.
> 
> 
> 
> March Madnessâ€¦how 'bout my Ducks?!?





Love watching the Ducks, they don't play again till Friday though...


----------



## Thalatte

That Koi pond is amazing but I cant have one because I would want to put an alligator snapping turtle in it and then my dogs would get made when they go to swim and get their tails bit off...
I used to have a little 100gal pond with red ear sliders but they terrified my lab to such an extent that she refused to go outside and ended up doing her business inside which makes the other dogs go inside...So alas the pond was dismantled and the red ears were given away.


----------



## AZtortMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Driving?????



Flying 


Life is good


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Chainsawkitten said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Driving?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flying
> 
> 
> Life is good
Click to expand...


Still maybe whether delays?


----------



## Thalatte

Tuesday I am going to a prescreening event of a new disney movie to give my opinion on it. It is titled "Planes"...wanna guess what it is about and which other movie the creative team produced?


----------



## AZtortMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Chainsawkitten said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Driving?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flying
> 
> 
> Life is good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still maybe whether delays?
Click to expand...


Yup 


Life is good


----------



## sibi

Well, I'm dying to know. 



Thalatte said:


> Tuesday I am going to a prescreening event of a new disney movie to give my opinion on it. It is titled "Planes"...wanna guess what it is about and which other movie the creative team produced?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Saw these flowers today... Thinking I might have to get some!


----------



## Thalatte

sibi said:


> Well, I'm dying to know.



Its about planes!!!

It is from the same people that made cars. 
here is a link to it. http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1691917/


Its about a plane thats scared of heights...


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

I wish I had a koi pond... I'd have five or six big koi in there and maybe a turtle.


----------



## Thalatte

The turtle would try to eat the fish so you would end up with "holy" fish!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Thalatte said:


> The turtle would try to eat the fish so you would end up with "holy" fish!



"Holy fish" made me laugh .
Happy Monday TFO!


----------



## Jacqui

pugsandkids said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a really nice Koi pond on my IPad but Rand always splashes the water and scares the fish away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have that one too!
> 
> Ken, it's 17,000 gallons I believe? My dogs like it too.
> 
> 
> View attachment 40279
Click to expand...


I love it!! Very nice!




Thalatte said:


> The turtle would try to eat the fish so you would end up with "holy" fish!



Actually not always true. Turtles and fish can sometimes get along.


----------



## Yvonne G

Somebody brought me a young snapping turtle a couple days ago. Now I'm in a quandry. They are illegal here in California, so I can't adopt it out. I don't want to keep it. And I've lost the info on the guy who I used to ship them to in Arkansas. Besides that, it costs around $50 to ship and I'm cheap.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Good morning all. Today, the whether guessers are saying a repeat of yesterday's toasty temps. That means more out door time for everyone. I tied Fred's ballon to the split rail fence and I see its still out there so Fred will get the extensive walk-a-bout.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

emysemys said:


> Somebody brought me a young snapping turtle a couple days ago. Now I'm in a quandry. They are illegal here in California, so I can't adopt it out. I don't want to keep it. And I've lost the info on the guy who I used to ship them to in Arkansas. Besides that, it costs around $50 to ship and I'm cheap.


I think Aldabraman loves snapping turtles, Maybe he could help place it?




emysemys said:


> Somebody brought me a young snapping turtle a couple days ago. Now I'm in a quandry. They are illegal here in California, so I can't adopt it out. I don't want to keep it. And I've lost the info on the guy who I used to ship them to in Arkansas. Besides that, it costs around $50 to ship and I'm cheap.


I think Aldabraman loves snapping turtles, Maybe he could help place it?


----------



## Thalatte

Morning everyone.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ava just saw the Tickle Me Elmo balloon blowing in the wind, still attached to the fence. She was in the house and flipped out !!!


Ok. So Ava has been very quite. I thought she had gone back to bed. I tracked her down to a different room of the house staring out the window, keeping a close watch on that terrifying balloon.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I must run. I need to hit the feed store today, and I want to get that done before its warm enough for tortoises to go out. Today the sulcata pen gets enlarged. A good friend tore out his deck that was made from pressure treated 2"x12"s and he brought me the lumber for enclosures.


----------



## Zamric

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Good morning all. Today, the whether guessers are saying a repeat of yesterday's toasty temps. That means more out door time for everyone. I tied Fred's ballon to the split rail fence and I see its still out there so Fred will get the extensive walk-a-bout.



how does tieing a ballon to a fence keep track of a tortoise? shouldn't you attach it to the tort?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Zamric said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning all. Today, the whether guessers are saying a repeat of yesterday's toasty temps. That means more out door time for everyone. I tied Fred's ballon to the split rail fence and I see its still out there so Fred will get the extensive walk-a-bout.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how does tieing a ballon to a fence keep track of a tortoise? shouldn't you attach it to the tort?
Click to expand...


The balloon has eyes on it. I don't directly keep track. The balloon does and lets me know where Fred is. Lol.


----------



## Thalatte

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Zamric said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning all. Today, the whether guessers are saying a repeat of yesterday's toasty temps. That means more out door time for everyone. I tied Fred's ballon to the split rail fence and I see its still out there so Fred will get the extensive walk-a-bout.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how does tieing a ballon to a fence keep track of a tortoise? shouldn't you attach it to the tort?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The balloon has eyes on it. I don't directly keep track. The balloon does and lets me know where Fred is. Lol.
Click to expand...


Well then what about those inflatable waving arm men? Then he could point to where Fred is!


----------



## theelectraco

Going back to work after having a weekend off for the first time in...ever...../Mondays.


Time for a really dumb question.... What does the o in tfo stand for lol


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

theelectraco said:


> Going back to work after having a weekend off for the first time in...ever...../Mondays.
> 
> 
> Time for a really dumb question.... What does the o in tfo stand for lol





org. I get extra credit again!!


@ theelectraco...On that thread about good pet store employees I was going to give you props for being a very knowledgable pet store employee but you had already posted.


----------



## theelectraco

That's what I figured but I wasn't sure lol. Need more coffee


----------



## Kerryann

emysemys said:



> Somebody brought me a young snapping turtle a couple days ago. Now I'm in a quandry. They are illegal here in California, so I can't adopt it out. I don't want to keep it. And I've lost the info on the guy who I used to ship them to in Arkansas. Besides that, it costs around $50 to ship and I'm cheap.



Are they as ornery when they are young? When we tried to get one out of the road last summer it wanted to bite my face off. Mike wrapped him up in a blanket and then tossed him back over to the side of the pond. He was big boy..


So you guys will never guess what my morning was all about 
I may have a work dinner and meeting tonight and then I do have a work dinner and meeting tomorrow and then training all day Wednesday and I may have to go meet with my clients sometime on Tuesday or Thursday. 
crazy weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeekkk so far.


----------



## Jacqui

Sounds like a busy week so far for you Kerryann. 

Yvonne, if nothig else, you can always send the snapper here. To bad your not on the most traveled paths for CA for Jeff. Then he ould just hitch a ride with him.

I had a bad day going and was a few mins late for my Dr appt., not the real appt but the 10 mins early to do paperwork. Just couldn't cut a break at home and neighbor's. So here I am trying to get my paperwork done and my cell rings. It's my daughter wanting to know where I was. She had come down to surprise me and had passed me outside of one of the small towns on my way. I never even noticed her.  Of course her coming down this morning never crossed my mind, because she is working nights for a couple of months. It's funny because I hadn't told her of the Dermatologist appt because one of the things I was having him check out was this growth. She has been at me for months to have it checked out, but I was waiting for things to settle with Jeff first. I had made the appt knowing it would be great to surprise her with it taken care of for her birthday this weekend. So much for my surprise. 

So the three growths got cut off, but the main issue the psoriasis is so serve that he wants me to see their psoriasis speacialist in Lincoln. So much for going with their closest clinic.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Think I found a good match for my rabbits. She's stay at home and has wood floors, and believes in vet care and preventative care for all her pets, and is joining a rabbit forum. She's been researching rabbits for several months now and responded to my ad since she wanted a pair. 

I hate to rehome a pet, but I'm concerned that because my one dog wants to eat them that I should do what's best. Being prey animals, having a dog constantly whining to kill you ( unless he's locked outside) has got to be stressful. But to lock the dogs out in the yard all day isn't kind to them either.

I feel bad rehoming a pet, but I feel worse knowing that both critter types are suffering in some way. At least she's a pet fanatic like myself and will spoil them more than I could.


----------



## Thalatte

Kerryann I don't envy your work schedule!

Jacqui do you already have a water turtle setup? 

Rosieredfoot I am glad you are doing what's best for them all. Sorry you have to do it though.


----------



## Jacqui

RosieRedfoot said:


> Think I found a good match for my rabbits. She's stay at home and has wood floors, and believes in vet care and preventative care for all her pets, and is joining a rabbit forum. She's been researching rabbits for several months now and responded to my ad since she wanted a pair.
> 
> I hate to rehome a pet, but I'm concerned that because my one dog wants to eat them that I should do what's best. Being prey animals, having a dog constantly whining to kill you ( unless he's locked outside) has got to be stressful. But to lock the dogs out in the yard all day isn't kind to them either.
> 
> I feel bad rehoming a pet, but I feel worse knowing that both critter types are suffering in some way. At least she's a pet fanatic like myself and will spoil them more than I could.



So she is going to be a run around the house type rabbit owner? I agree so hard to let a pet so, but sounds like good reasons as to the why.




Thalatte said:


> Jacqui do you already have a water turtle setup?



I have several pools both ones currently being used and some old ones not yet remodeled. My favorite being the sunken hottub that the female RES own. I have RES, Yellowbellies, paint, snappers, DBTs, and seems I am missing somebody. *rubs chin*


----------



## Thalatte

Soft shell? MUDs? Alligator?


----------



## Jacqui

Thalatte said:


> Soft shell? MUDs? Alligator?



Currently none of those species. 

If you went out today, this is what one of the small old, not yet remodeled ones look like. This one has a really small preformed pool that is under a mulberry tree.







I was realizing, I don't think I have any real pictures of any of the pools.


----------



## Yvonne G

That poor frozen turtle in the foreground! 

Are snappers native to your neck of the woods, Jacqui? If Jeff is ever going up or down Hwy99, I could drive over there and meet him someplace. 

Someone asked it its a mean turtle. No, I think it was raised from a hatchling. It's very calm and gentle.


----------



## Thalatte

(Stage whispers) that's a rock! 

What do the useable ponds look like?


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> That poor frozen turtle in the foreground!
> 
> Are snappers native to your neck of the woods, Jacqui? If Jeff is ever going up or down Hwy99, I could drive over there and meet him someplace.
> 
> Someone asked it its a mean turtle. No, I think it was raised from a hatchling. It's very calm and gentle.



In the picture, that is a statue.  I have not had turtles in there for years. Even the last couple of years I didn't even get any goldfish in there. Some of the cats enjoy that as their water source, but that's about all the animal life it gets.

The common snapper is native and very common here. My three are all common.




Thalatte said:


> (Stage whispers) that's a rock!
> 
> What do the useable ponds look like?



Some are larger preformed pools, old bathtubs, and then the hottub. Each of these are buried and in their own enclosure area with land around them. Currently (except in winter) I don't use any above ground which are the black rubbermaid stocktanks then. It's been several years back, but at one time I used the large kids pools as above ground pools for some.

This year I am finally biting the bullet and transforming my "hole of shame" into the pool it is suppose to be. My sons dug the hole for me, years and years ago.  Since then it has just sat there. 


A close up.


----------



## Thalatte

I can't imagine what so won't is going to think about your yard in 100 years when they start doing yard maintenance and find bath tubs...


That's supposed to say *someone is going to think*


----------



## Jacqui

Thalatte said:


> I can't imagine what so won't is going to think about your yard in 100 years when they start doing yard maintenance and find bath tubs...
> 
> 
> That's supposed to say *someone is going to think*





That I like fresh air and sunshine on me when I bathe?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So I decided to take Ava with me to the feed store. We get home and Ava drinks a bunch of water. I kick my boots off am walking around in my socks and yupâ€¦I step in a puddle of Ava puke. We have wood floors, so I was sort of sliding my feet. Wow. It was great.


----------



## Thalatte

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So I decided to take Ava with me to the feed store. We get home and Ava drinks a bunch of water. I kick my boots off am walking around in my socks and yupâ€¦I step in a puddle of Ava puke. We have wood floors, so I was sort of sliding my feet. Wow. It was great.



Well I was going to eat lunch but now...


----------



## Jacqui

Don't critters just give you the most wonderful gifts?


----------



## Thalatte

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So I decided to take Ava with me to the feed store. We get home and Ava drinks a bunch of water. I kick my boots off am walking around in my socks and yupâ€¦I step in a puddle of Ava puke. We have wood floors, so I was sort of sliding my feet. Wow. It was great.



Well I was going to eat lunch but now...


----------



## Kerryann

Thalatte said:


> Kerryann I don't envy your work schedule!
> 
> Jacqui do you already have a water turtle setup?
> 
> Rosieredfoot I am glad you are doing what's best for them all. Sorry you have to do it though.



All is happy and good for now. again... eek... 
I love what I do and honestly I love my clients but sometimes it gets a bit overwhelming. I also think it's because I take on so much. It's just hard for me to force people who are at lower levels to work so much over the weekends since I feel like I would have to do the client contact anyway and that's why they pay me the mediocre bucks.




Cowboy_Ken said:


> So I decided to take Ava with me to the feed store. We get home and Ava drinks a bunch of water. I kick my boots off am walking around in my socks and yupâ€¦I step in a puddle of Ava puke. We have wood floors, so I was sort of sliding my feet. Wow. It was great.



eek... I have had that happen.. only with bare feet


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I was lucky. It was just water. The wet sock was a bit of a drag though.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann your boss and coworkers are lucky to have you.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

It is a dark and frigid day here. 
Ken's story reminded me that Dagny threw up on the doggy cot that is in her crate yesterday and Rob took it outside to hose it off. When I took Dagny out this morning the cot was just sitting in the snow still full of vomit!! Then I remember that Rob was called into work yesterday and it must have been when he was cleaning it. Now it is all frozen  yuck!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Easier to chip off that way?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Easier to chip off that way?


It is supposed to rain/snow so I am waiting to see what happens.


Really my aversion to frozen dog puke killed chat?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lol.
Fred's balloon was getting away.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Lol.
> Fred's balloon was getting away.



Was he attached to it?


----------



## Jacqui

I think I would much rather deal with frozen vomit.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.
> Fred's balloon was getting away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was he attached to it?
Click to expand...


Not really, but he was close.


----------



## sibi

Yeah he was. I want to try that on my torts. This way I don't have to worry about losing one. I frequent this Cyprus trees park near my house. And, when I let my babies go, they all go in different directions. The two larger ones are easy to track, but Baby Runt is just too tiny still. I can easily lose him in the grass. With the balloon, I'll always be able to track him.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

sibi said:


> Yeah he was. I want to try that on my torts. This way I don't have to worry about losing one. I frequent this Cyprus trees park near my house. A d, when I let my babies go, they all go in different directions. The two larger ones are easy to track, but Baby Runt is just too tiny still. I can easily lose bin in the grass. With the balloon, I'll always be able to track him.


I lost Chewy for about 5 minutes once and it was so scary!!


----------



## sibi

I lost Beasty Boy in that park when he was about 5 months, and I started to cry. I found him 5 minutes later, but it definitely taught me a lesson: never take your eyes off your torts for even a second. Btw, I was visiting a friend today, and some man came over to the car I was in, opened the driver's side door, and asked if we has seen his two kids. He looked frantic, probably thinking someone had abducted his kids. I felt sorry for him as we watched him walk down the street.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

If I can't find one if the russians in their outdoor yard in the evening, I don't stress too much because I know they can't get out and the overnight lows won't hurt them. But nay nay on the sulcatas. They're in before sundown no matter what.




sibi said:


> I lost Beasty Boy in that park when he was about 5 months, and I started to cry. I found him 5 minutes later, but it definitely taught me a lesson: never take your eyes off your torts for even a second. Btw, I was visiting a friend today, and some man came over to the car I was in, opened the driver's side door, and asked if we has seen his two kids. He looked frantic, probably thinking someone had abducted his kids. I felt sorry for him as we watched him walk down the street.



You're in Florida right? You have a carry law their. Me, last car door he would have opened. No police involved in finding his kids? Odd that.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> You're in Florida right? You have a carry law their. Me, last car door he would have opened. No police involved in finding his kids? Odd that.



Honestly you would have shot him for just opening your door? Not that I think he should have opened the door, but seems shooting him would have been a bit of over kill. As for the police, perhaps he has just lost them and is doing the first step of looking before involving police without need. I know I would do a look around before I would ever call the cops.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I live in the sticks. When we go to town, we make the joke of, â€œlock the doors, we're in town!".


----------



## Jacqui

I live in the sticks, too. I am also I think the only person in town who locks the house when not at home. Of course it would take an idiot to break in with all the dogs. I never have my car doors locked, except when it's parked in town.


----------



## Kerryann

It's weird that you would open up someone's car door. Why couldn't he just knock and look in?
I am so glad I am home.  I get to sleep and relax tonight.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yeah...if some unknown guy reached for my door handle and I knew it was unlocked, I would have bailed out so fast I would have been a blur.

Jacqui: I went to CVS (local pharmacy) this a.m. and they had both Tea Tree Oil and that other thing that was mentioned. I bought them both to try.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jeez, now I am hoping this poor man found his kids!! My biggest fear ever!!


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm afraid my first thought was, "Hey, little girl. Will you help me find my puppy?"


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> Jacqui: I went to CVS (local pharmacy) this a.m. and they had both Tea Tree Oil and that other thing that was mentioned. I bought them both to try.



When I was at WalMart getting my script filled, I saw the other one, but not the tree oil. I decided to hold off on buying either one til I see the "specialist" and see what she does. From what today's dermo Dr said, it will be the shots pretty much for sure. Perhpas even the "raygun".  He gave me a script for Clobetasol Propionate to use on the worse areas. I am guessing he is thinking I am going to use a bunch of it, because the Pharmacist acted like getting as much as I was getting at one time was unheard of (and I can refill). They didn't even have more then one tube on hand. I see the Dr on Wed, so we shall see.


----------



## Yvonne G

I was looking for an action figure of a different sort for Jacqui so she could replace the little green man, and I found this one, but I really don't have an application for it. But I like it:






I know...I know!!!! It's Rob at dancing class!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

All this talk of hippy remedies has gone, I think, to Yvonne's head. I somehow am glad I'm lost right now.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

emysemys said:


> I was looking for an action figure of a different sort for Jacqui so she could replace the little green man, and I found this one, but I really don't have an application for it. But I like it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know...I know!!!! It's Rob at dancing class!!!



Hahaha!! That is too funny! When he gets home I am going to show him this!


----------



## Yvonne G

Ok, here's a couple more for Jacqui:

Because she's the neighborhood cat lady:




and this one just because its cute:


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Those are really cute, now I want one!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

You know, â€œOne Flew Over the Cookoos Nest " was film right outside town from me. We could be neighbors!!


----------



## Yvonne G

I looked for you too, Ken, but they don't have any dancing cowboys...well, there was one, but he was naked, or as they say in your neck of the woods, nekkud.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Not even a belt with an oval belt buckle? I only twist. At weddings I've been known to show you can twist to any kind of music. Much to Karen's embarrassment.


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> I was looking for an action figure of a different sort for Jacqui so she could replace the little green man,



You don't like him?


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking for an action figure of a different sort for Jacqui so she could replace the little green man,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't like him?
Click to expand...


I like him but I like the little ducky too.


----------



## Jacqui

Me too! He is seasonal.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> Me too! He is seasonal.



He reminds me of a peep and I want to eat him!


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> He reminds me of a peep and I want to eat him!



Oh thanks for the reminder!! I need to buy some of those for my oldest son for Sunday!


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> He reminds me of a peep and I want to eat him!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh thanks for the reminder!! I need to buy some of those for my oldest son for Sunday!
Click to expand...


mikey is so sad he can't eat them anymore


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> He reminds me of a peep and I want to eat him!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh thanks for the reminder!! I need to buy some of those for my oldest son for Sunday!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> mikey is so sad he can't eat them anymore
Click to expand...


Why not?

Wonder what Sibi is up to...


----------



## sibi

Hi, was just busy for a while. Then, I had to catch up with all you jokers. Yeah, that guy was so scared, we didn't have time to think. That's how people get abducted or killed. Anyway, it's over and I'm gonna insist that they lock their doors or I won't ride with them.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi guys! 


Life is good


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Chainsawkitten said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> 
> Life is good



Made it to Texas?


----------



## AZtortMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Chainsawkitten said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys!
> 
> 
> Life is good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made it to Texas?
Click to expand...


Made to Phoenix, thanks for asking  how are you?


Life is good


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> He reminds me of a peep and I want to eat him!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh thanks for the reminder!! I need to buy some of those for my oldest son for Sunday!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> mikey is so sad he can't eat them anymore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not?
> 
> Wonder what Sibi is up to...
Click to expand...


They contain gelatin which isn't vegetarian 


sibi said:


> Hi, was just busy for a while. Then, I had to catch up with all you jokers. Yeah, that guy was so scared, we didn't have time to think. That's how people get abducted or killed. Anyway, it's over and I'm gonna insist that they lock their doors or I won't ride with them.


Yah I always lock my doors. I also won't ride with my windows down in a populated area outside the WB or a like area. I was carjacked once and I think I would have reacted closer to what Ken said. Last time someone opened my car door they yanked me out with a gun to my face and left me on woodward in detroit at 2 am.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Chainsawkitten said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chainsawkitten said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys!
> 
> 
> Life is good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made it to Texas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Made to Phoenix, thanks for asking  how are you?
> 
> 
> Life is good
Click to expand...


I knew it was hot where you were going. I'm good. Been having fun at my tortoises expense. Doesn't get muchbetter than that.


What if the â€œHokey Pokey" is what it's all about?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Chainsawkitten said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chainsawkitten said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys!
> 
> 
> Life is good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made it to Texas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Made to Phoenix, thanks for asking  how are you?
> 
> 
> Life is good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I knew it was hot where you were going. I'm good. Been having fun at my tortoises expense. Doesn't get muchbetter than that.
> 
> 
> What if the â€œHokey Pokey" is what it's all about?
Click to expand...



Then, just put your left foot in.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I think everyone went to bed


----------



## AZtortMom

Lol! I love the balloon on the tort . I agree I think everyone went to bed 


Life is good


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It's great to only look out an automatically know where Fred was like every 20 minutes.


----------



## AZtortMom

My tort were my entertainment today too..  I soaked them and had them in the yard for most of the day. My hermit crabs bit the dust, so the torts were avoiding that part of the enclosure 


Life is good


----------



## pugsandkids

Poor hermit crabs 

It was cold and rainy once I finally got home tonight, no outside time for the boys. Tonight I'm fighting w/ins websites to get last years accounting for taxes...I don't like this part of being a grown up.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

pugsandkids said:


> Poor hermit crabs
> 
> It was cold and rainy once I finally got home tonight, no outside time for the boys. Tonight I'm fighting w/ins websites to get last years accounting for taxes...I don't like this part of being a grown up.



Sorry


I just saw a quote on Instagram that said "if there was no money we would all be rich". It made me try and imagine a world without money but there will always be something with a value high enough that someone else will want it so there will always be a form of currency.


----------



## sibi

Well, I didn't go to bed just yet. That was pretty scary Kerryann. I was never carjacked, or any other jacked. I think someone was stalking me once, and the feeling I was getting was not good. So, I called a friend and was picked up by car to get home. That was real scary. Anyway, I can picture Cowboy 's tort frolicking about with that balloon around his mid-section. What's everyone up to?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Omg, I somehow missed the post where Kerryann was carjacked! That sounds terrifying! I just don't know how I would act in a situation like that. I am a very cautious person and always take alternate routes home from the grocery store and have a quick circle route I take if I think ii am being followed. The Cheshire home invasion in CT really screwed me up and I have been very cautious ever since.


----------



## sibi

That was a horrible event in CT. It was one of the few home invasions that outraged me for a long time. To think that something so frightening could've happened to any one of us makes you want to dig a hole somewhere and secure your family from the world. It's that bad.


CtTortoiseMom said:


> Omg, I somehow missed the post where Kerryann was carjacked! That sounds terrifying! I just don't know how I would act in a situation like that. I am a very cautious person and always take alternate routes home from the grocery store and have a quick circle route I take if I think ii am being followed. The Cheshire home invasion in CT really screwed me up and I have been very cautious ever since.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm watching reruns of â€œThe Office" right now.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm watching reruns of â€œThe Office" right now.



I was watching them too. I was watching the one where it comes out that Jim and Pam are dating and they try to get a form from Toby and he won't give it them. Too funny!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I got to catch the end of the office Olympics.


----------



## Yvonne G

Look at me!! I can do the Hokey Pokey:


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

That shall forever be my mental picture of you. Thanks for the laugh.


I meant to say that is exactly how I pictured you.


----------



## Kerryann

emysemys said:


> Look at me!! I can do the Hokey Pokey:
> 
> ​



I love it
Good morning
I actually slept well


----------



## Jacqui

*Good Morning TFO!!*​
Wow Yvonne, you still have the moves!


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Well, I didn't go to bed just yet. That was pretty scary Kerryann. I was never carjacked, or any other jacked. I think someone was stalking me once, and the feeling I was getting was not good. So, I called a friend and was picked up by car to get home. That was real scary. Anyway, I can picture Cowboy 's tort frolicking about with that balloon around his mid-section. What's everyone up to?





CtTortoiseMom said:


> Omg, I somehow missed the post where Kerryann was carjacked! That sounds terrifying! I just don't know how I would act in a situation like that. I am a very cautious person and always take alternate routes home from the grocery store and have a quick circle route I take if I think ii am being followed. The Cheshire home invasion in CT really screwed me up and I have been very cautious ever since.



Yah it was when I first started college back in 92. I had been at college for about a week and I had taken my old beater to school with me. I lived on campus at Wayne State in downtown detroit. After graduation I bought a really nice iroc z. I saved up all of my money from working through high school and I think I paid like 7k for it which was a lot of money for me at that time. Anyway, I had a job up near where I live now coaching high school debate (which paid like 300 a week.. woo hoo big money back then to me anyway). I went home and drove the car down and my plan was to park it in the university structure for the week while my step dad found me a 500 dollar beater.. Well I never made it back to school. I went down 75 and got off on woodward. I had my doors locked and my windows up but my t tops off. A man walked up with a gun and yanked me out of the car at a stop light. Almost as scary as that incident was having to stand outside of this burger king that wouldn't let me in at 2 am. I called the police from the pay phone and had to stand out there and wait for over 20 minutes for them to show up.


----------



## AZtortMom

Kerryann said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I didn't go to bed just yet. That was pretty scary Kerryann. I was never carjacked, or any other jacked. I think someone was stalking me once, and the feeling I was getting was not good. So, I called a friend and was picked up by car to get home. That was real scary. Anyway, I can picture Cowboy 's tort frolicking about with that balloon around his mid-section. What's everyone up to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Omg, I somehow missed the post where Kerryann was carjacked! That sounds terrifying! I just don't know how I would act in a situation like that. I am a very cautious person and always take alternate routes home from the grocery store and have a quick circle route I take if I think ii am being followed. The Cheshire home invasion in CT really screwed me up and I have been very cautious ever since.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yah it was when I first started college back in 92. I had been at college for about a week and I had taken my old beater to school with me. I lived on campus at Wayne State in downtown detroit. After graduation I bought a really nice iroc z. I saved up all of my money from working through high school and I think I paid like 7k for it which was a lot of money for me at that time. Anyway, I had a job up near where I live now coaching high school debate (which paid like 300 a week.. woo hoo big money back then to me anyway). I went home and drove the car down and my plan was to park it in the university structure for the week while my step dad found me a 500 dollar beater.. Well I never made it back to school. I went down 75 and got off on woodward. I had my doors locked and my windows up but my t tops off. A man walked up with a gun and yanked me out of the car at a stop light. Almost as scary as that incident was having to stand outside of this burger king that wouldn't let me in at 2 am. I called the police from the pay phone and had to stand out there and wait for over 20 minutes for them to show up.
Click to expand...


Holy crap Batman! That's scary stuff! I'm glad you are ok!! If someone did that to me the outcome would be much different  it would be a show down because they would have a 357 in their face. Yes, it's still the Wild West in AZ 


Life is good 




pugsandkids said:


> Poor hermit crabs
> 
> It was cold and rainy once I finally got home tonight, no outside time for the boys. Tonight I'm fighting w/ins websites to get last years accounting for taxes...I don't like this part of being a grown up.



It's ok, I felt bad for the hermies, I got them from petco, so I didn't have real high expectations for them to live as long as they did anyway. Oh well, earthworms it is for the clean up crew 


Life is good 


Good morning everyone 


Life is good 




emysemys said:


> Look at me!! I can do the Hokey Pokey:



Too funny!


Life is good


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Good morning all!


----------



## Deltadawn465

Good morning!


----------



## Thalatte

Morning!


----------



## Yvonne G

This one is for kerryann:









and this one is for Erin:







and this is for Thalatte:







and here's an iPUG for pugsandkids:







I'm having a senior moment and couldn't remember the basics of Sibi's life, so this is all I could find for you:








and I think Karen said that Ken posed for this one a few years back:


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Funny part, Yvonne, is my hat is very similar to that one. But alas, no mustache.


----------



## Thalatte

But do you have the chaps?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Somethings must be left to the imaginationâ€¦


----------



## Thalatte

I am gonna say yes then!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I love mine a perfect likeness. & OMG that Cowboy! I'll take two  
(just kidding Rob)


----------



## AZtortMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Somethings must be left to the imaginationâ€¦



LOL!


Life is good


----------



## Yvonne G

Chainsawkitten said:


> LOL!
> 
> 
> Life is good



I couldn't find a kitten with a chain saw, but hanging from the ceiling fan is just as good, no?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Subject change. This is a non tortoise related PSA from The Cowboy. If you have kids or are involved with kids, pick up a copy of Caroline Kennedy's new book, â€œPoems to Learn by Heart". Jackie O. had a wonderful fondness of poetry that she passed on to the kids and I think it an enriching experience. Who wouldn't want a memorized poem as a Mother's or Father's Day gift?
You may now return to your regular chatting.


----------



## AZtortMom

that's awesome thank you 


Life is good 




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Subject change. This is a non tortoise related PSA from The Cowboy. If you have kids or are involved with kids, pick up a copy of Caroline Kennedy's new book, â€œPoems to Learn by Heart". Jackie O. had a wonderful fondness of poetry that she passed on to the kids and I think it an enriching experience. Who wouldn't want a memorized poem as a Mother's or Father's Day gift?
> You may now return to your regular chatting.



Thank you sir 


Life is good


----------



## Kerryann

Whoa that cowboy brightened my day. 

OMG I am finally back to the living.. happy client happy life.. the old happy wife happy life needs an update. Now I need to start working with my new team. 


I just posted up some turtuses in CA that need a home


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann said:


> I just posted up some turtuses in CA that need a home



Unaltered males!! That killed me.


----------



## theelectraco

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted up some turtuses in CA that need a home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unaltered males!! That killed me.
Click to expand...


I laughed at that also but since they are at a shelter it makes sense. However, when I went to the website to find them at the OC Animal Shelter, I couldn't find those particular tortoises. I did find a red foot and box turtle though.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I have visions of sending a male to work with my wife, and her casually saying that I didn't want to contribute to the feral tortoise population in western Oregon and therefor I'd like him neutered.


----------



## Kerryann

theelectraco said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted up some turtuses in CA that need a home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unaltered males!! That killed me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I laughed at that also but since they are at a shelter it makes sense. However, when I went to the website to find them at the OC Animal Shelter, I couldn't find those particular tortoises. I did find a red foot and box turtle though.
Click to expand...


They got posted to me from a friend who adopted something else from that rescue and aw those on their facebook and thought of me. It looks like they are new adds for the shelter so maybe they don't update their website as often?




Cowboy_Ken said:


> I have visions of sending a male to work with my wife, and her casually saying that I didn't want to contribute to the feral tortoise population in western Oregon and therefor I'd like him neutered.



I was trying to figure out in my own mind if they neuter tortoises???


----------



## theelectraco

Perhaps. I am really interested in the other red footed tortoise they have for adoption, but I guess for exotics they do a raffle on Wednesdays and. I have to work. Doesn't say it's even ready yet so maybe if its there next week and available I can make it to said raffle to try to "win adoption" lol


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann,
You're in Detroit, right? What's with that huge leaking water tank? Has affected any homes yet?


----------



## Kerryann

theelectraco said:


> Perhaps. I am really interested in the other red footed tortoise they have for adoption, but I guess for exotics they do a raffle on Wednesdays and. I have to work. Doesn't say it's even ready yet so maybe if its there next week and available I can make it to said raffle to try to "win adoption" lol



That would be so awesome. 




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Kerryann,
> You're in Detroit, right? What's with that huge leaking water tank? Has affected any homes yet?



I think it flooded yards but i didn't hear it hit any houses. It was in Livonia and that is where my old house was. My old house was probably 4 miles from there. I just watched the video and I was a bit north east of that location but man Livonia has gotten rough. It is pretty far from where I work or live so I haven't heard more than you have probably on the news. I know which one it is and I was surprised having city water they had it there at all honestly. In the wb all lines of any kind have to be under ground for beauty reasons other than on main roads. My city is one of the strictest about the exteriors of things, road sign colors, and even don't allow drive thru restaurants so I am sure they would never allow a tank like that.


----------



## Jacqui

I never have understood the raffle thing. Seems like they are too lazy to look for the best home and let luck be the deciding factor.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Everyone is watching â€œDino Wolf" right now, right? B rated horror at its best!


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Everyone is watching â€œDino Wolf" right now, right? B rated horror at its best!



I am still at work.


----------



## AZtortMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Everyone is watching â€œDino Wolf" right now, right? B rated horror at its best!



If you like that, you will love Rubber 


Life is good


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cloning human and dyer wolf DNA then combining them appears to not be a good ideaâ€¦


----------



## AZtortMom

Life is good


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hybrids gots to eat


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Cloning human and dyer wolf DNA then combining them appears to not be a good ideaâ€¦



Why not..? what could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Thalatte

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Cloning human and dyer wolf DNA then combining them appears to not be a good ideaâ€¦



I can't imagine why it wouldn't be a good idea...



I hate the idea of an exotic raffle as well. They should take as much effort in finding them a home as they would in findings dog or cat a home. My humane society has my number on hand if they get any exotic animals as does fish and wildlife. I did this so that they don't have to bother with housing and trying to find appropriate homes instead I get that joy.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tell that to the girl whose boyfriend thought the rustling in the woods was her ex boyfriend. New boyfriend went out to confront him andâ€¦
No. I won't give it away. Lol.


----------



## Thalatte

It can't possibly be as bad as sharktopus! Or mega shark vs Dino croc


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Thalatte said:


> It can't possibly be as bad as sharktopus! Or mega shark vs Dino croc



I dated a girl named Sharktopus once in college.


----------



## Thalatte

Do I want to know why that was her name?


----------



## Jacqui

Sadly my mind is coming up with a few thoughts on the girl he dated.


----------



## Thalatte

Jacqui said:


> Sadly my mind is coming up with a few thoughts on the girl he dated.



And they aren't very good thoughts are they?...it scares me the things my mind will picture.


----------



## Jacqui

Usually they also aren't thoughts rated for this forum either.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

A friends wife collects succulents. They live in Southern California. Guess who is getting a box of cuttings shipped here? 1 hint; me!


----------



## Thalatte

Piper just woke up from her nap saying "Tia where are you? Tia! I not hurt you I just wanna hold you! Tia! Tia, hold you!"




Cowboy_Ken said:


> A friends wife collects succulents. They live in Southern California. Guess who is getting a box of cuttings shipped here? 1 hint; me!



Fred?


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> A friends wife collects succulents. They live in Southern California. Guess who is getting a box of cuttings shipped here? 1 hint; me!



Well lucky you (and then your tortoises). I hope you have better luck then me. I am thinking this will be the last year I try growing cacus. I have had nothing but bad luck. Last year I even had a herd of cattle stomping all over them.


----------



## Thalatte

Oh chat died...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

IKR? That's why I was watching '80's bad movies.


----------



## Jacqui

*sniffs the air* I don't smell anything dead.


----------



## Thalatte

What is ikr?


It hasn't decomposed yet... Think fresh zombie!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I Know Right


----------



## Thalatte

What movie are you on now?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Desperado. At least it has a plot.


----------



## Thalatte

Yes that's true. And the graphics aren't as horrible.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

emysemys said:


> This one is for kerryann:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this one is for Erin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is for Thalatte:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's an iPUG for pugsandkids:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having a senior moment and couldn't remember the basics of Sibi's life, so this is all I could find for you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I think Karen said that Ken posed for this one a few years back:






Cowboy_Ken said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://dl6.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1286/1286746a1klx1u72y.gif[/img]
Click to expand...


I find it funny that Yvonne posted a half naked picture of me, and not me as people who know me would have figured. Lol.


----------



## Thalatte

And how would people that know you think of you?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I once gave Betty White a BA while I was dancing. It was even caught on film. But it was all good clean, fun.


----------



## Thalatte

And what's a ba?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I didn't get a funny picture! But then again, I was away at work...

I made Easter baskets today and stopped by the grocery store and an now making sausage and rice stuffed bell peppers. 

I bought rabbit ear head bands to try to get a funny picture of the dogs... I'll post if they don't eat the fuzzy ears first!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Thalatte said:


> And what's a ba?



Someone help me out here. I think Karen would be saying TMI Ken, TMI.


----------



## Thalatte

Well you can't tease me! That's just mean!!!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

That wasn't Ken! Here is Ken hanging out at his ranch and carrying out like a BOSS!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Dinner!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

RosieRedfoot said:


> Dinner!



Whoa, yummy!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Thalatte said:


> Well you can't tease me! That's just mean!!!



I wasn't teasing you. I was demonstrating gentlemanly manners. Ma'am.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

The first initial in BA stands for bare.....


----------



## Thalatte

CtTortoiseMom said:


> The first initial in BA stands for bare.....



Oh!

Again the mental images scare me!


----------



## Jacqui

RosieRedfoot said:


> Dinner!



It didn't sound good to me, but it sure looks good!


----------



## Thalatte

I love stuffed peppers! But I make mine with tilapia and shrimp not sausage.


----------



## Jacqui

Thalatte said:


> I love stuffed peppers! But I make mine with tilapia and shrimp not sausage.



Something about that sounds fishy to me.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm glad the topic changed.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> Thalatte said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love stuffed peppers! But I make mine with tilapia and shrimp not sausage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something about that sounds fishy to me.
Click to expand...


I just use brown rice & black beans with spicy seasoning. I'm boring I guess.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tonight, for my lovely bride, I shall be preparing shaved smoked ham mixed in scallop potatoes. And maybe some steamed broccoli.


----------



## Thalatte

I use white rice, chipotle, tomatoe with green chiles, lime, corn, shrimp, and tilapia.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I do spicy Italian sausage (homemade), onions, garlic, cream of mushroom, long grain rice, seasonings, and a mix of cheeses on top. This time was Irish cheddar and sharp yellow cheddar. 

I've made enchiladas in pepper form before too. With black beans, corn, and Mexi rice.


----------



## Jacqui

To be honest I have never cooked or even eated stuffed peppers.

Ken that sounds really good, but you can hold those little green trees/bushes for me. 




RosieRedfoot said:


> I do spicy Italian sausage (homemade), onions, garlic, cream of mushroom, long grain rice, seasonings, and a mix of cheeses on top. This time was Irish cheddar and sharp yellow cheddar.
> 
> I've made enchiladas in pepper form before too. With black beans, corn, and Mexi rice.


I have never heard of Irish cheddar. How is it different then other cheddars?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> I don't cotton to too many veggies, I really like spinach and I've started liking broccoli if I've got enough lemony butter.
> 
> 
> Irish cheddar has a wee bit of an accent.


----------



## Thalatte

or cheese sauce. Broccoli is good with cheese!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Thalatte said:


> or cheese sauce. Broccoli is good with cheese!



And bacon! Don't forget BACON.


----------



## Jacqui

I don't mind broc in Chinese type food but no other way


----------



## theelectraco

Jacqui said:


> I don't mind broc in Chinese type food but no other way



Same! I can tolerate it in Chinese food as long as there is a decent meat to broc ration and its drenched in sauce >.<


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Darn, I keep meaning to post but then a kid starts crying or a dog steals something. 
Be back when all the monkeys are down!


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Be back when all the monkeys are down!



Sleeping pills in the bananas always works for me with monkeys.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Or NyQuil.. Same diff! 

I had one whole pepper and it filled me up. Good thing it's one if my bf's favorite meals I make him so he's okay with having it for lunch and dinner tomorrow! 

Irish cheddar is kind of nutty, like a sharp aged Wisconsin cheddar with a sweet nutty undertone..


----------



## pugsandkids

Love the iPug!
Nothing that Ken says surprises me. Is that good or bad?
Dinner for us is spaghetti, nothing exciting. A great way to get a veggie in for bacon lovers is to sautÃ© Brussels sprout halves with chopped bacon ;-) 

I spend an hour at the DMV today, not even sure if I accomplished any thing either...


----------



## Jacqui

pugsandkids said:


> Nothing that Ken says surprises me. Is that good or bad?



Yes!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey! I resemble that remark. Lol.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Just finished the most recent episode of Walking Dead and OMG was it good!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And if zombies are real so is face slingshot!!!!


----------



## pugsandkids

Ha, my hubby watches that. I do not, I'm a huge chicken...

I watch Nashville while he watches the scary stuff!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And if zombies are real so is face slingshot!!!!



Unfortunately the two bruises under the poor boy's eyes that lasted for a week indicate that face sling shot was in fact real.




pugsandkids said:


> Ha, my hubby watches that. I do not, I'm a huge chicken...
> 
> I watch Nashville while he watches the scary stuff!


I did not watch the first season because I was scared of it but he convinced me to watch and I got into it.


----------



## theelectraco

I tried to watch walking dead a few times but i just couldn't get into it.


Has anybody here owned chinchillas before? I was given a baby chinchilla buy a customer at work, and man is this thing needy! She is like a puppy. When I get home from work, she crys, stares out of the cage til I take her out, and then she just cuddles up on my shoulder or lap and naps. It is so cute but I didn't realize they were so demanding


----------



## pugsandkids

Ha, my hubby watches that. I do not, I'm a huge chicken...

I watch Nashville while he watches the scary stuff!


Ignore my repeat post!
Hubby is losing his mind over the US vs Mexico soccer game. Anyone else watching?


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


>





I find it funny that Yvonne posted a half naked picture of me, and not me as people who know me would have figured. Lol.[/QUOTE]

I love the one she posted of me




pugsandkids said:


> Love the iPug!
> Nothing that Ken says surprises me. Is that good or bad?
> Dinner for us is spaghetti, nothing exciting. A great way to get a veggie in for bacon lovers is to sautÃ© Brussels sprout halves with chopped bacon ;-)
> 
> I spend an hour at the DMV today, not even sure if I accomplished any thing either...



So I got done with my team bonding dinner which was fun. I laughed a lot. I walked back to my truck and they had it booted. I had apparently parked in the aisle. The best part is that the spot I was in used to be a line but want anymore but you could still see the lines. I was traumatized. I paid the 75 dollar fine and was polite but Mike wants me to take pictures tomorrow because even the parking lot guy admitted all the lines were faded. Ugh
Off to bed.. I'll be a school girl tomorrow.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Chinchillas need sand baths to clean oils from their fur and lots of hay to wear down teeth! Also a lot of jumping/perching room. I can give you some chinchilla info sites if interested.

No walking dead spoilers! I'm 2 episodes behind!


----------



## theelectraco

I know all about their husbandry and diet etc, I have had them in the past. But the ones I had before were not tame when I received them, and so cuddling and such was not an issue. Unfortunately they died when my friends house who I was living with burned down. This baby tho, is just so snugly and always wants to cuddle. She's currently on my lap under the covers napping away. I was just wondering if it was normal. I was told it was 5 weeks old when the customer gave it to me, I think it was probably around 4 weeks, so maybe she just wants to cuddle cus she was taken from mom early. She is too cute. I was trying to find an active chinchilla forum but all the ones I found didn't have any new postings in weeks so I didn't bother. She's eating and drinking fine and has grown a little in the 2 weeks or so I have had her.


----------



## pugsandkids

Chinchilla pictures please? They are adorable.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Keep the LP's away from the sand/dust box. Just saying because people still have those, right?


----------



## theelectraco

pugsandkids said:


> Chinchilla pictures please? They are adorable.






Here's one. She loves jumping off my bed and trying to drink out of the dogs water bowl! She dipped her paws in it and drank a little and sat there perched for a few seconds lol.




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Keep the LP's away from the sand/dust box. Just saying because people still have those, right?



What's an LP lol


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

70 plus members on and no one has posted on chat in how long?


An hour and a halfâ€¦


----------



## theelectraco

I been waiting! So what's an LP anyways! There's a ploughshare posted in the radiates/ploughshare Section!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

CtTortoiseMom said:


> I did not watch the first season because I was scared of it but he convinced me to watch and I got into it.



I think all one need do is watch, â€œShawn of the Dead" and they'll get past the fear of zombies. Zombies need love too, ya know? Well, that and brains.


An LP is a vinyl recording of music or any other recorded audio thing. LP is for long playing.


Saw the ploughshare. Do you know where the keeper is located?


----------



## Thalatte

It is completely normal for chinchillas to be clingy. They are a very social species. To help you can try to get her attached to a dog (if your dog is extremely calm and lazy) or a teddy bear that smells like you (sleep with it every few days). Otherwise look into gettin 2more to give them a small herd to supplement their social needs. 
I know one guy that used to carry his chinchilla everywhere in a little pouch under his shirt. Took it to school and everything. It just slept all day and was perfectly happy. 
The only one I had was for a very short time and I trained it to become attached to my extremely lazy and extremely old dog. So chili would just sleep in a little bed next to the near comatose dog all day.


OK now that I have said my peice and all my work is done I am going to bed. Night


----------



## Kerryann

theelectraco said:


> I tried to watch walking dead a few times but i just couldn't get into it.
> 
> 
> Has anybody here owned chinchillas before? I was given a baby chinchilla buy a customer at work, and man is this thing needy! She is like a puppy. When I get home from work, she crys, stares out of the cage til I take her out, and then she just cuddles up on my shoulder or lap and naps. It is so cute but I didn't realize they were so demanding





I had two in college


----------



## Jacqui

*  Good Morning!!  ​*


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Good Morning Jacqui & TFO Fam. 
That Chinchilla is soooooo cute!!
Bye, I am still taking kids to school and then I have to run to the cleaners. I am really good about dropping stuff off at the cleaners but I always forget to pick stuff up. This morning Rib was like uh, where are my shirts & sweaters? Whoops!


----------



## Yvonne G

It was the cutest thing...

My daughter has a very talkative and obnoxious African grey parrot. Yesterday she filled the cap off her bottle of Dr. Pepper with a little bit of Dr. Pepper and gave it to the bird. He took it in his foot and drank the soda. Then he dipped the cap into his water bowl and proceeded to drink that way. He did this several times. I guess he was wondering why it didn't taste the same. 

The stories she tells me about this bird have me laughing all the time. I'd love to have one. But I'm afraid I don't have the time to spend on a needy bird.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

emysemys said:


> It was the cutest thing...
> 
> My daughter has a very talkative and obnoxious African grey parrot. Yesterday she filled the cap off her bottle of Dr. Pepper with a little bit of Dr. Pepper and gave it to the bird. He took it in his foot and drank the soda. Then he dipped the cap into his water bowl and proceeded to drink that way. He did this several times. I guess he was wondering why it didn't taste the same.
> 
> The stories she tells me about this bird have me laughing all the time. I'd love to have one. But I'm afraid I don't have the time to spend on a needy bird.



That is do cute! I would love to see that!


----------



## pugsandkids

Cute critter!

African Grey's are amazing birds, I knew one that could tell you what you were eating for breakfast. 
"Oatmeal huh?"
"Toast huh?"
But then you had to share


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

A friend has a large parrot that will pester you almost violently if you were eating chicken unless you shared.


----------



## pugsandkids

Cowboy_Ken said:


> A friend has a large parrot that will pester you almost violently if you were eating chicken unless you shared.



Eewwwww!


----------



## Thalatte

pugsandkids said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> A friend has a large parrot that will pester you almost violently if you were eating chicken unless you shared.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eewwwww!
Click to expand...


Why is that eww?


----------



## theelectraco

Thalatte said:


> It is completely normal for chinchillas to be clingy. They are a very social species. To help you can try to get her attached to a dog (if your dog is extremely calm and lazy) or a teddy bear that smells like you (sleep with it every few days). Otherwise look into gettin 2more to give them a small herd to supplement their social needs.
> I know one guy that used to carry his chinchilla everywhere in a little pouch under his shirt. Took it to school and everything. It just slept all day and was perfectly happy.
> The only one I had was for a very short time and I trained it to become attached to my extremely lazy and extremely old dog. So chili would just sleep in a little bed next to the near comatose dog all day.
> 
> 
> OK now that I have said my peice and all my work is done I am going to bed. Night





I'm fine with her being cuddly and attached. Just didn't realize they got THAT attached. I'm gunna order a XL Sugar Glider pouch that she can sleep in and see how she likes it


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We once had a flying squirrel that was a lot of fun. Friends of ours were logging some trees at their place and when they were going through the branches, they found an odd, large ball of moss. When they opened it up, they discovered the baby. They called us and we took it in. His name was Chip. I hollowed out a short log for him to bed down in. They are nocturnal. At night, he would do laps in his cage. Farris wheel type laps, not horizontal race track type laps. They jump/glide not fly. If he was on your shoulder, you could only wear one layer, and he would climb all over you. He was a hoot. On your shoulder, walking past the coat-hat rack, he would launch himself over to it and have a fun game of you can't catch me.


----------



## theelectraco

Sounds like a fun pet but I don't know if I could handle that long term lol. Seems like a sugar glider almost which are too high maintenance for me.


----------



## Thalatte

The flying squirrel sounds fun! I kinda want a ferret as they are cute!


----------



## theelectraco

Thalatte said:


> The flying squirrel sounds fun! I kinda want a ferret as they are cute!



Ferrets are great. They are like kittens 24/7. Once you pass the nipping and potty training stages they really are great pets.


----------



## Thalatte

Are they as smelly as everyone claims?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Some men pay good money for the musk cologne extracted by the ferret. Seems some women like the smell. Only the males have the musk glands.


----------



## theelectraco

As kits, they have a stronger odor. They poop a TON when they are babies, so if you don't scoop their box every few hrs it gets strong. When they get a lil older they don't poop as much and you can keep the odor down. Also washing all bedding and hammocks weekly helps. They only smell if you are lazy and don't clean up after them. But they do have a slight odor when u smell them but nothing overwhelming.


----------



## Thalatte

What about getting scent glands removed. Does that help?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It helps, but its sorta like removing claws from a cat. People do it, but that don't make it right,ya know?


----------



## Thalatte

Well the cats claws are integrated into the bone so it can hurt them significantly to remove them. I would think descending would be more like spaying at neutering an animal. Kinda removing a part that will not hurt them or have lasting effects.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I don't know anything about birds, ferrets, chinchillas or flying squirrels. You guy's amaze me with the different critters you keep!! 

I have a mystery goo on the knee of my jeans. It is the height of my 2 year old so I am actually scared to investigate further.


----------



## Thalatte

DON'T TOUCH IT!!! Just rchange the jeans and immediately wash...
Kids always have the weirdest stuff on their faces and hands and it usually isn't sanitary...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

CtTortoiseMom said:


> I don't know anything about birds, ferrets, chinchillas or flying squirrels. You guy's amaze me with the different critters you keep!!
> 
> I have a mystery goo on the knee of my jeans. It is the height of my 2 year old so I am actually scared to investigate further.



My kids were taught to wipe their hands off at the cuff of my jeans so I would never have to touch mystery goo.


----------



## theelectraco

Thalatte said:


> What about getting scent glands removed. Does that help?



90% of ferrets are come from Marshall Farms, and have already been fixed and descented at 6 weeks old. It really does help with keeping the odor down, especially for males, but it isn't absolutely necessary and it definately isn't the safest to do those surgeries that early. Ferrets really do need fixed tho, especially females. If they aren't bred when the female is in heat the female will likely die.


----------



## Thalatte

Dying from lack of ***? Wow they are some dedicated hedonists...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Thalatte said:


> Dying from lack of ***? Wow they are some dedicated hedonists...



Sex?


----------



## Thalatte

Shh!!! This is a family forum! We must be prudish!


----------



## theelectraco

If they don't become impregnated, the female will actually stay in heat and her estrogen levels will raise which results in anemia which leads to death...something along those lines.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know anything about birds, ferrets, chinchillas or flying squirrels. You guy's amaze me with the different critters you keep!!
> 
> I have a mystery goo on the knee of my jeans. It is the height of my 2 year old so I am actually scared to investigate further.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My kids were taught to wipe their hands off at the cuff of my jeans so I would never have to touch mystery goo.
Click to expand...


I TOUCHED IT!!!! Now I have an overwhelming desire to smell it! I'm not going to do it. Washing hands now! I put him in the shower because it apparently came from him.


----------



## Thalatte

Oh so she becomes sex-crazed? How titilating!




CtTortoiseMom said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know anything about birds, ferrets, chinchillas or flying squirrels. You guy's amaze me with the different critters you keep!!
> 
> I have a mystery goo on the knee of my jeans. It is the height of my 2 year old so I am actually scared to investigate further.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My kids were taught to wipe their hands off at the cuff of my jeans so I would never have to touch mystery goo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I TOUCHED IT!!!! Now I have an overwhelming desire to smell it! I'm not going to do it. Washing hands now! I put him in the shower because it apparently came from him.
Click to expand...


Well smelling is better than tasting...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

theelectraco said:


> If they don't become impregnated, the female will actually stay in heat and her estrogen levels will raise which results in anemia which leads to death...something along those lines.



So not as much fun as I was thinking!


----------



## Thalatte

I am with ken on this...my mental images were much more amusing...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kids are gross! I was cleaning out my car this afternoon and I kept finding tiny broken rubber bands everywhere and I was so confused until I remembered they were the rubber bands that my daughter wears to connect her top & bottom braces, gag!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Now I'm really laughing...


----------



## Thalatte

Oh disgusting! I am constantly finding gooey empty fruit tummies everywhere! Of petrified cereal bars...or cat poo in her kitchen stuff


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Eeeew! 
To change the subject... It was sunny and 45 here today!!


----------



## Thalatte

Overcast and 88 here.


----------



## theelectraco

It's decent out in Orange County. Prolly low 70s


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

67 in the shade and high, mixed clouds here. Everyone but Little Ricky is out grazing. Oh and the pancakes are in.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Thalatte said:


> Overcast and 88 here.


Wow, you win. 

I was running with my dog and she started nudging me with her head and I kept telling her no than all of a sudden she stopped in the middle of the road and dropped her Great Dane business everywhere. Oops, I guess I only have gross stories to share tonight!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And that's gonna kill chat!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Sorry Chat!


----------



## Thalatte

Last Sunday I took my dog running and halfway down the block she suddenly just collapsed in the middle of the street and wouldn't move. No matter what I tried she wouldn't budge, she just laid on the ground whimpering and twitching. I couldn't carry her either. Finally I said "emi! Want to get a snack?" 
Her ears perked up and she hopped up and practically skipped back to my sisters house...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sometimes I amaze myself at how ornery I can be.


I'm kidding. I never stop amazing myself. Yes, I'm that amazing!


----------



## theelectraco

Time for work. Getting a promotion means I'm always the closing manager now :|


----------



## Kerryann

My classes were fun. I had such a good time and I got a lot of insight. 
I am dealing with work stuff


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm trying to snooze off for a few while watching a great movie from 1959 titled, â€œA Bucket of Blood" with **** Miller.


----------



## Thalatte

That sounds like a wonderful movie...


That sounds like a wonderful movie...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It is. Poor Walter is a busboy who is embraced by beatniks because of his sculpting methods.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Omg, I was on my 13 year olds instagram and a bunch of girls in her grade posed for pics in like 2 feet of snow in their bikini's & snow boots and nothing else. So I was telling her I didn't approve and for her not to go along with anything like that. Well, my 6 yo walked by and was like "oh mom, we have to do something, those kids can't afford snow clothes".


----------



## Thalatte

Your kids are hilarious


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

theelectraco said:


> Time for work. Getting a promotion means I'm always the closing manager now :|



Congrats on your promotion


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Omg, I was on my 13 year olds instagram and a bunch of girls in her grade posed for pics in like 2 feet of snow in their bikini's & snow boots and nothing else. So I was telling her I didn't approve and for her not to go along with anything like that. Well, my 6 yo walked by and was like "oh mom, we have to do something, those kids can't afford snow clothes".



Is the 6yr old my favorite genius?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Omg, I was on my 13 year olds instagram and a bunch of girls in her grade posed for pics in like 2 feet of snow in their bikini's & snow boots and nothing else. So I was telling her I didn't approve and for her not to go along with anything like that. Well, my 6 yo walked by and was like "oh mom, we have to do something, those kids can't afford snow clothes".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the 6yr old my favorite genius?
Click to expand...

Yep.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And virtue triumphs over evil. What a kid. He needs to be groom for politics. Kidding, I'm sure you teach good values.


----------



## Jacqui

*Evening!​*


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> *Evening!​*


Hi, good day?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And with thatâ€¦Mrs.C. kills chat yet again.


----------



## Jacqui

Ummm yes and no.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> Ummm yes and no.



Great & sorry


----------



## Jacqui

and all is good in your slice of the world?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> and all is good in your slice of the world?


Well it was sunny today which makes everything feel better to me


----------



## Jacqui

Darn I hate when I do a long post and then it vanishes.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Darn I hate when I do a long post and then it vanishes.



Ahhhh the send buttonâ€¦she be a merciless maiden. Arrrrr. 
Pirate Ken.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Headed up to NC tomorrow and of course I look on Craigslist and see someone with a Russian tort being kept in a 20 gallon on sand. They say he's 3 years old and "loves fighting his reflection"... If I had the money and space I'd get him, but sadly I know I couldn't afford 2x the UV bulbs with my retail salary, lol.


----------



## Yvonne G

Holy cow! I go away for three hours and you guys put up TWO PAGES of chat! 

Erin: Did you have a doggy bag with you?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

That'll teach ya.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

emysemys said:


> Holy cow! I go away for three hours and you guys put up TWO PAGES of chat!
> 
> Erin: Did you have a doggy bag with you?



Yep, I double bagged that load!!


----------



## Kerryann

Thalatte said:


> Last Sunday I took my dog running and halfway down the block she suddenly just collapsed in the middle of the street and wouldn't move. No matter what I tried she wouldn't budge, she just laid on the ground whimpering and twitching. I couldn't carry her either. Finally I said "emi! Want to get a snack?"
> Her ears perked up and she hopped up and practically skipped back to my sisters house...



My schnauzer is like that




CtTortoiseMom said:


> Omg, I was on my 13 year olds instagram and a bunch of girls in her grade posed for pics in like 2 feet of snow in their bikini's & snow boots and nothing else. So I was telling her I didn't approve and for her not to go along with anything like that. Well, my 6 yo walked by and was like "oh mom, we have to do something, those kids can't afford snow clothes".



That is the funny. You're kids have great stories


I learned some really cool stuff in my cases today. Oh and I had to do trust falls which almost went badly because of my heels. Trust falls plus heels is a bad scenario but luckily i got posited with a man who saved me.
I learned about social media business strategies and about business sustainability through green initiatives.
I missed tfo today though. Oh and k had a major hardware failure today but the only silver lining was that my client just stabilized want on the hardware.


----------



## Tortoise

Tortoise room was under way again finally and now the hot water tank quit-always something getting in way of my new room!! We need to shower though hahaha!!
Hubby is sucking out years of limescale from tank-gross!
I came on here to de-stress!!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tortoise said:


> Tortoise room was under way again finally and now the hot water tank quit-always something getting in way of my new room!! We need to shower though hahaha!!
> Hubby is sucking out years of limescale from tank-gross!
> I came on here to de-stress!!!!



I think that was one of my new house recommendations. Drain the water heater yearly. I'm sorry. Is it has or electric?


*gas, I meant gas


----------



## Kerryann

Tortoise said:


> Tortoise room was under way again finally and now the hot water tank quit-always something getting in way of my new room!! We need to shower though hahaha!!
> Hubby is sucking out years of limescale from tank-gross!
> I came on here to de-stress!!!!



Eek. I have never heard of that.


----------



## Tortoise

Electric, think the element has broken but we have a spare thankfully and husband is handy. So all will be ok soon hopefully. MY job is to keep running out to field with buckets of scale and rusty water.


----------



## Kerryann

Tortoise said:


> Electric, think the element has broken but we have a spare thankfully and husband is handy. So all will be ok soon hopefully. MY job is to keep running out to field with buckets of scale and rusty water.


well you are a good wife




Cowboy_Ken said:


> I think that was one of my new house recommendations. Drain the water heater yearly. I'm sorry. Is it has or electric?
> 
> 
> *gas, I meant gas





Is that for city water too


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

The worse part of hard water in an electric water heater that isn't drained regular like, is that the scale can build up thick. I've had to use a spoon bent at a 90 degree angel and scoop it all out. I did this through the lower heating element opening. Luckily our current home has naturally, â€œsoft", water and this is no longer a concern.




Kerryann said:


> It just depends on the hardness of your water. Best to be safe not sorry. Turn the heat off to your water heater before draining it. Draining it can involve filling a bathtub from the spigot.


----------



## Tortoise

We have a softener now too, but this hasn't been done in the 10 yrs we have been here so a lot of build up.
We are on well water.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> The worse part of hard water in an electric water heater that isn't drained regular like, is that the scale can build up thick. I've had to use a spoon bent at a 90 degree angel and scoop it all out. I did this through the lower heating element opening. Luckily our current home has naturally, â€œsoft", water and this is no longer a concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> It just depends on the hardness of your water. Best to be safe not sorry. Turn the heat off to your water heater before draining it. Draining it can involve filling a bathtub from the spigot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good tip. I will tell Mikey.
> I forgot to say I also was forced to sing as a team building exercise.
> 
> 
> I can't believe to tell you all my truck got booted last night. The said i was in the aisle and not a spot. Where my truck was had lines and a car across from me also. The parking manager woo came to collect my 75 and take the boot off said it's hard to see.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Compared to the cost of a water heater, a water tank full of water is nothing. Lol having to sing.


----------



## Kerryann

Night


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ummm ok.


----------



## Tortoise

Good Night


----------



## theelectraco

Came home from work to find out my baby chinchilla passed away while I was at work  I, not sure what happened. Maybe she ate something she wasn't suppose to while running around. She seemed a little lethargic today but she was eating like a pig still so I thought she was gunna be okay, I got some Baytril from the vet at my work thinking she may have gotten a cold or something and wanted it as a precaution but she was already gone when I got home from work. This sucks.


----------



## Jacqui

*Morning! Morning! ​*



theelectraco said:


> Came home from work to find out my baby chinchilla passed away while I was at work



 Sad news indeed. So sorry. *hugs*


----------



## Yvonne G

Good morning, everyone!

Sorry about the little chinchilla.


----------



## pugsandkids

Oh no, I'm sorry about the chinchilla  What a shock...


----------



## theelectraco

She either got into something she shouldn't have or she had an infection she was hiding. When I agreed to take her, the owner didn't mention that her tail had been "amputated". When she brought her to me, the tail was a bald little swollen stub, it didn't look like something that was professionally amputated at a vet, more like she had slammed the cage door on it and chopped it off. She said it was fine and the lady was obviously a little off/crazy so I took her and didn't hassle her on the details of the tail. She went to the vet that night, turns out their were two abscesses on the side of the stub/tail that needed drained so the vet cleaned them out and she was out on Baytril for 5 days. Gunna bury her in a little while. Poor thing. I contacted a rabbit/chinchilla rescue this morning that used to do adoptions in my work and am gunna see if they have any to adopt.


----------



## Jacqui

Boy it is a lovely early spring day outside here! My day has been productive... I have broken a UVB light, another large light, and I actually got bit behind the knee enough to leave a bruise by my nieghbor's lovely dogs.


----------



## Zamric

Jacqui said:


> Boy it is a lovely early spring day outside here! My day has been productive... I have broken a UVB light, another large light, and I actually got bit behind the knee enough to leave a bruise by my nieghbor's lovely dogs.



A busy day like that deserves a nap!


----------



## Jacqui

I leave nap taking to the critters.


----------



## AZtortMom

theelectraco said:


> Came home from work to find out my baby chinchilla passed away while I was at work  I, not sure what happened. Maybe she ate something she wasn't suppose to while running around. She seemed a little lethargic today but she was eating like a pig still so I thought she was gunna be okay, I got some Baytril from the vet at my work thinking she may have gotten a cold or something and wanted it as a precaution but she was already gone when I got home from work. This sucks.



So sorry to hear about your chinchilla passing away  very sad!


Hi everyone!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I posted from car line but I guess I screwed up. I have had a very strange day! I woke up with an excruciating head ache and then I tossed my cookies and have felt great ever since. I got everything done on my to do list except clean the house, oops that's kind of a big one, but I will get that one done tonight. I also had words with my eldest child's principal and am proud that I did not lose my cool and in the end had her seeing things my way. 
Ugh, I am less impressed with my day now that I see it written out. Never mind, I am lame! 

I am sorry about the loss of the chinchilla 


Omg, congrats we are on our 100th page in Chat2!!!!
This girl was all up in my face while I was posting so I snapped her pic




Wait in the app it said page 100 but now when I am in the website without using the app it says 132. Nevermind I guess!


Ok, so a kid and I guess his dad were riding razor scooters down my street and the kids and I were outside. All of a sudden the dad was face down on the concrete and his scooter went flying down the street. I ran and asked him if he was plans he got up, brushed himself off and said he was ok. Here's my question.., When can I hysterically laugh because I feel I am doing internal damage holding this one in!!!??


----------



## AZtortMom

CtTortoiseMom said:


> I posted from car line but I guess I screwed up. I have had a very strange day! I woke up with an excruciating head ache and then I tossed my cookies and have felt great ever since. I got everything done on my to do list except clean the house, oops that's kind of a big one, but I will get that one done tonight. I also had words with my eldest child's principal and am proud that I did not lose my cool and in the end had her seeing things my way.
> Ugh, I am less impressed with my day now that I see it written out. Never mind, I am lame!
> 
> I am sorry about the loss of the chinchilla
> 
> 
> Omg, congrats we are on our 100th page in Chat2!!!!
> This girl was all up in my face while I was posting so I snapped her pic
> 
> 
> Wait in the app it said page 100 but now when I am in the website without using the app it says 132. Nevermind I guess!
> 
> 
> Ok, so a kid and I guess his dad were riding razor scooters down my street and the kids and I were outside. All of a sudden the dad was face down on the concrete and his scooter went flying down the street. I ran and asked him if he was plans he got up, brushed himself off and said he was ok. Here's my question.., When can I hysterically laugh because I feel I am doing internal damage holding this one in!!!??







I would have been like "safe" once the guy got up! but that is just my sick sense of humor


----------



## Jacqui

Erin let it out... wait for it.... wait... NOW!!


----------



## Thalatte

I would have been laughing as soon as I say it happen.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> Erin let it out... wait for it.... wait... NOW!!



Ok, phew I let it out and although I feel better physically I feel a tiny bit worse as a human! He is going to be hurting tomorrow!!


----------



## Kerryann

theelectraco said:


> Came home from work to find out my baby chinchilla passed away while I was at work  I, not sure what happened. Maybe she ate something she wasn't suppose to while running around. She seemed a little lethargic today but she was eating like a pig still so I thought she was gunna be okay, I got some Baytril from the vet at my work thinking she may have gotten a cold or something and wanted it as a precaution but she was already gone when I got home from work. This sucks.



I am so sorry 




CtTortoiseMom said:


> I posted from car line but I guess I screwed up. I have had a very strange day! I woke up with an excruciating head ache and then I tossed my cookies and have felt great ever since. I got everything done on my to do list except clean the house, oops that's kind of a big one, but I will get that one done tonight. I also had words with my eldest child's principal and am proud that I did not lose my cool and in the end had her seeing things my way.
> Ugh, I am less impressed with my day now that I see it written out. Never mind, I am lame!
> 
> I am sorry about the loss of the chinchilla
> 
> 
> Omg, congrats we are on our 100th page in Chat2!!!!
> This girl was all up in my face while I was posting so I snapped her pic
> 
> 
> Wait in the app it said page 100 but now when I am in the website without using the app it says 132. Nevermind I guess!
> 
> 
> Ok, so a kid and I guess his dad were riding razor scooters down my street and the kids and I were outside. All of a sudden the dad was face down on the concrete and his scooter went flying down the street. I ran and asked him if he was plans he got up, brushed himself off and said he was ok. Here's my question.., When can I hysterically laugh because I feel I am doing internal damage holding this one in!!!??







I would have been laughing right after he was okay. He had to know it was funny.
Oh last night I was telling Mikey about the trust falls and he got jealous. I was surprised. He was like why didn't you trust fall with one of the girls from your company and not the guy next to you at the table. I was like that's how it just happened?? sheesh he wasn't even hot.. 
Yay it's the weekend for me. woot.. My client called me today and said he is going to try tryyyyyyyyy not to bother me all weekend.  I told him I'd miss talking to him and he was like .. yah.. right


----------



## Jacqui

So did you try some falls with Mikey then?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Hahaha! I like Jacqui's idea of trust falling with Mike! Men get jealous over the strangest things. Although trust falling in heels is pretty intense!


----------



## AZtortMom

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Hahaha! I like Jacqui's idea of trust falling with Mike! Men get jealous over the strangest things. Although trust falling in heels is pretty intense!



wow!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm gone all day, and you folks manage an entire 13 posts? Sigh...


----------



## AZtortMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm gone all day, and you folks manage an entire 13 posts? Sigh...



Playing catch up can be daunting  


Life is good


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Exactly. Even with posts that say; Wow.


----------



## AZtortMom

Lol  yuppers 


Life is good


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> So did you try some falls with Mikey then?



No he cut me off last night  No trust anything. It was funny because I didn't even think anything of it. I just was like blah blah blah and then he was like wait.. what???



CtTortoiseMom said:


> Hahaha! I like Jacqui's idea of trust falling with Mike! Men get jealous over the strangest things. Although trust falling in heels is pretty intense!



Yes they do. I didn't tell him after he got jealous that my last fall my heels slipped and the guy grabbed me under my arms so I didn't hit the floor.


----------



## AZtortMom

Kerryann said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> So did you try some falls with Mikey then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No he cut me off last night  No trust anything. It was funny because I didn't even think anything of it. I just was like blah blah blah and then he was like wait.. what???
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha! I like Jacqui's idea of trust falling with Mike! Men get jealous over the strangest things. Although trust falling in heels is pretty intense!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes they do. I didn't tell him after he got jealous that my last fall my heels slipped and the guy grabbed me under my arms so I didn't hit the floor.
Click to expand...


Oops o.0


Life is good


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

In that no one is chatting, what's for dinner? And even if there is no meat in it, fake it for me.


----------



## AZtortMom

you don't have to worry about lack of meat with me ken, I always have meat in my meals . I'm having BBQ chicken for dinner


Life is good


What about you?


Life is good


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> In that no one is chatting, what's for dinner? And even if there is no meat in it, fake it for me.



It's almost 9 here do we already ate. Sorry, no meat today.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

The sun is still highish in the sky here. 72 in the shade. I'm having a nice cold beer on the front porch, watching clouds slowly roll in.




CtTortoiseMom said:


> You could have pretended.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

You just reminded me. I took this while driving yesterday... (Kids do not take pics while driving)!


You may not be able to tell but it was a storm rolling in.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> In that no one is chatting, what's for dinner? And even if there is no meat in it, fake it for me.



I had vegetables and garlic and hot sauce.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> The sun is still highish in the sky here. 72 in the shade. I'm having a nice cold beer on the front porch, watching clouds slowly roll in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> You could have pretended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine, I had veil wrapped in venison wrapped in ham. It was gamey, just like I like it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kerryann

It was almost 50 and sunny today. It was so warm.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> In that no one is chatting, what's for dinner? And even if there is no meat in it, fake it for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had vegetables and garlic and hot sauce.
Click to expand...



And the sauce contained Italian sausage for Ken.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> It was almost 50 and sunny today. It was so warm.



Nice, It got up to about 45 here and the snow is gone in the front yard but not in the back


----------



## Cowboy_Ken




----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I think veil is bsby cow.
> 
> 
> Oh whoops and it is veal and for the official record I have never eaten it but I do pass a veal farm on the way to my favorite hiking mountain. It is sad.


----------



## Jacqui

Sorry only leftover deer chili here.

Was Sibi on yesterday?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think veil is bsby cow.
> 
> 
> Oh whoops and it is veal and for the official record I have never eaten it but I do pass a veal farm on the way to my favorite hiking mountain. It is sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking mutton.
Click to expand...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

She's on now... Hiya Sibi!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Clouds have move in and the temp dropped 4 degrees.


----------



## Kerryann

It's mcdreamy time


----------



## AZtortMom

Up here in Canada I think it's 55.. Better then the 18 it was a few days ago


Life is good


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann said:


> It's mcdreamy time



Is that one of the shows you watch?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> It's mcdreamy time



Nice, I am more of a Mcsteamy fan. But I get the Mcdreamy thing. Did you ever see him in "Can't Buy Love"? Soooo cute!!


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> In that no one is chatting, what's for dinner? And even if there is no meat in it, fake it for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had vegetables and garlic and hot sauce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And the sauce contained Italian sausage for Ken.
Click to expand...

I prefer my sausage of a different style actually 




CtTortoiseMom said:


> She's on now... Hiya Sibi!!



I feel like I haven't talked to her in days. She's always on a different time than me.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Chainsawkitten said:


> Up here in Canada I think it's 55.. Better then the 18 it was a few days ago
> 
> 
> Life is good



Canada has some great hockey camps!! I was looking at some yesterday.


----------



## Thalatte

Hey again. For dinner it's cedar plank salmon with wild rice pilaf


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's mcdreamy time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, I am more of a Mcsteamy fan. But I get the Mcdreamy thing. Did you ever see him in "Can't Buy Love"? Soooo cute!!
Click to expand...


Yes hes so mmm.. mcsteamy is dead  
I love the dark curly hair. mmmmmm


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

& whoa Kerryann!


----------



## Thalatte

And steamed veggies


Kerryann do we need to give you a "personal" moment?


----------



## Jacqui

Really they killed off McSteamy? Of course, I only liked it when he and Little Grey were together.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I don't think the steamed veggies killed chat. I just vomited alittle in the back of my throat. 



Kerryann


----------



## Thalatte

Not a veggie man ken?


Piper ate all my salmon and rice so I guess I am only having veggies for dinner...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I don't like to compete with my foods food.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> Really they killed off McSteamy? Of course, I only liked it when he and Little Grey were together.



I agree, I loved him and little grey together. I haven't watched in years do I did not know he was dead!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We're still talking about McDonalds menu, right?


Mcsteamy was the failed attempt to offer patrons an alternative to fries and that apple crap thing they suggest is dessert, right?


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really they killed off McSteamy? Of course, I only liked it when he and Little Grey were together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, I loved him and little grey together. I haven't watched in years do I did not know he was dead!
Click to expand...


I didn't like them killing off George either. I liked Chang with the first Dr, the one she left at the alter.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really they killed off McSteamy? Of course, I only liked it when he and Little Grey were together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, I loved him and little grey together. I haven't watched in years do I did not know he was dead!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't like them killing off George either. I liked Chang with the first Dr, the one she left at the alter.
Click to expand...


I 100% agree with all of that! If you were the writer I would prob. still be watching .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Your finger slipped off a key. Prov


Ok. Really. I've got to get tortoise in now. My phone died and I grabbed my iPad cause I'm that much of a freak!


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Really they killed off McSteamy? Of course, I only liked it when he and Little Grey were together.



Yah he and little grey both died in a plane crash.


Oh and it's now Sloan grey memorial hospital instead of seattle grace




Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really they killed off McSteamy? Of course, I only liked it when he and Little Grey were together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, I loved him and little grey together. I haven't watched in years do I did not know he was dead!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't like them killing off George either. I liked Chang with the first Dr, the one she left at the alter.
Click to expand...


I agree and he was hotter than owen. She makes me angry though... I don't like her character. I did like george and izzy and even kalie




Cowboy_Ken said:


> I don't think the steamed veggies killed chat. I just vomited alittle in the back of my throat.
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann



How else can you scarf down a dinner for 125 calories??


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really they killed off McSteamy? Of course, I only liked it when he and Little Grey were together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yah he and little grey both died in a plane crash.
> 
> 
> Oh and it's now Sloan grey memorial hospital instead of seattle grace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really they killed off McSteamy? Of course, I only liked it when he and Little Grey were together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree, I loved him and little grey together. I haven't watched in years do I did not know he was dead!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't like them killing off George either. I liked Chang with the first Dr, the one she left at the alter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree and he was hotter than owen. She makes me angry though... I don't like her character. I did like george and izzy and even kalie
Click to expand...




Wow! I am supposed to have another major knee surgery and if I ever go through with it I am going to watch all of the Grey's Anatomy I missed!


----------



## Kerryann

Thalatte said:


> And steamed veggies
> 
> 
> Kerryann do we need to give you a "personal" moment?





That is a persistent condition 




CtTortoiseMom said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really they killed off McSteamy? Of course, I only liked it when he and Little Grey were together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yah he and little grey both died in a plane crash.
> 
> 
> Oh and it's now Sloan grey memorial hospital instead of seattle grace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really they killed off McSteamy? Of course, I only liked it when he and Little Grey were together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree, I loved him and little grey together. I haven't watched in years do I did not know he was dead!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't like them killing off George either. I liked Chang with the first Dr, the one she left at the alter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree and he was hotter than owen. She makes me angry though... I don't like her character. I did like george and izzy and even kalie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! I am supposed to have another major knee surgery and if I ever go through with it I am going to watch all of the Grey's Anatomy I missed!
Click to expand...





It has it's up and down moments honestly. They have a a couple of great new doctors.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really they killed off McSteamy? Of course, I only liked it when he and Little Grey were together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yah he and little grey both died in a plane crash.
> 
> 
> I agree and he was hotter than owen. She makes me angry though... I don't like her character.
Click to expand...


They killed Little Grey too!! :0

I use to like Chang, but in the last seasons I watched I stopped liking her as much. Completely do not like Owen at all.




CtTortoiseMom said:


> Wow! I am supposed to have another major knee surgery and if I ever go through with it I am going to watch all of the Grey's Anatomy I missed!




Ouch, when is that going to happen?


 I am so proud of my little puppy! He just destuffed his first toy!!  Of course now I have toy stuffing guts all over my bed.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really they killed off McSteamy? Of course, I only liked it when he and Little Grey were together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yah he and little grey both died in a plane crash.
> 
> 
> I agree and he was hotter than owen. She makes me angry though... I don't like her character.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They killed Little Grey too!! :0
> 
> I use to like Chang, but in the last seasons I watched I stopped liking her as much. Completely do not like Owen at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! I am supposed to have another major knee surgery and if I ever go through with it I am going to watch all of the Grey's Anatomy I missed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch, when is that going to happen?
Click to expand...



It was supposed to happen two years ago. I keep putting it off because the recovery on the other two were so bad. I had my ACL repaired and my meniscus repaired, but halfway through the recovery my meniscus repair failed causing mt to fall in a grocery store, sooo embarrassing!!! Then I had to be rushed in to get my meniscus removed. I was supposed to have all these restrictions like no running, jumping etc.., but I do everything and live with minimal pain. Soni keep putting off the alograph surgery.


----------



## sibi

Hi everyone. How long was I gone? It feels like I've been gone a week. Man, you guys can chat. I had to read ten pages just to catch up. So, did anyone other than Erin miss me?


----------



## AZtortMom

*Raising hand* I did


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

A plane crash...that reminds me of a soccer team once. Did anyone get eaten?


I probably did.


That was at Sibi.


----------



## AZtortMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> A plane crash...that reminds me of a soccer team once. Did anyone get eaten?
> 
> 
> I probably did.





The other white meat


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> It was supposed to happen two years ago. I keep putting it off because the recovery on the other two were so bad. I had my ACL repaired and my meniscus repaired, but halfway through the recovery my meniscus repair failed causing mt to fall in a grocery store, sooo embarrassing!!! Then I had to be rushed in to get my meniscus removed. I was supposed to have all these restrictions like no running, jumping etc.., but I do everything and live with minimal pain. Soni keep putting off the alograph surgery.



Eek knee surgery scares me. Do you have a good orthopedic surgeon? Eek


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Chainsawkitten said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> A plane crash...that reminds me of a soccer team once. Did anyone get eaten?
> 
> 
> I probably did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other white meat
Click to expand...




I think they were from South America.


----------



## sibi

Does that mean you missed me?


Cowboy_Ken said:


> A plane crash...that reminds me of a soccer team once. Did anyone get eaten?
> 
> 
> I probably did.
> 
> 
> That was at Sibi.


----------



## AZtortMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Chainsawkitten said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> A plane crash...that reminds me of a soccer team once. Did anyone get eaten?
> 
> 
> I probably did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other white meat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they were from South America.
Click to expand...




*shaking head* I've got nothing..


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I believe that was the intended message.


At Sibi.


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Hi everyone. How long was I gone? It feels like I've been gone a week. Man, you guys can chat. I had to read ten pages just to catch up. So, did anyone other than Erin miss me?



I would have if I was around. I had a mayhem well too. Mike had to work tomorrow. His boss said he had to work cuz he's a Jew and everyone else had to work because it's not a union shop and they weren't going to church anyway. Their hr lady brought in like an Amway at lunch and he and his work bromance were hateful. I am kind of glad I don't work in a small place. 
Mike told the Amway guy his math was off and then showed him why on his whiteboard.


----------



## Jacqui

If I had asked about you earlier, would that imply I missed you?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was supposed to happen two years ago. I keep putting it off because the recovery on the other two were so bad. I had my ACL repaired and my meniscus repaired, but halfway through the recovery my meniscus repair failed causing mt to fall in a grocery store, sooo embarrassing!!! Then I had to be rushed in to get my meniscus removed. I was supposed to have all these restrictions like no running, jumping etc.., but I do everything and live with minimal pain. Soni keep putting off the alograph surgery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eek knee surgery scares me. Do you have a good orthopedic surgeon? Eek
Click to expand...


Yes, the best sports medicine guy, he used to work at the same hospital as Rob and when My eldest tore her ACL at 10 we needed an experienced surgeon that knew about adolescent growth plates and he is the Doc that invented a hamstring ACL repair that goes around the growth plate. He's a good friend of ours and my whole family except for my 2 yo sees him.


----------



## Jacqui

So why would Mike not of had to work?


----------



## sibi

Erin, do you really need to get the surgery done? I mean, had it become a problem that can't e put off any longer?


CtTortoiseMom said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really they killed off McSteamy? Of course, I only liked it when he and Little Grey were together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yah he and little grey both died in a plane crash.
> 
> 
> I agree and he was hotter than owen. She makes me angry though... I don't like her character.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They killed Little Grey too!! :0
> 
> I use to like Chang, but in the last seasons I watched I stopped liking her as much. Completely do not like Owen at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! I am supposed to have another major knee surgery and if I ever go through with it I am going to watch all of the Grey's Anatomy I missed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch, when is that going to happen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It was supposed to happen two years ago. I keep putting it off because the recovery on the other two were so bad. I had my ACL repaired and my meniscus repaired, but halfway through the recovery my meniscus repair failed causing mt to fall in a grocery store, sooo embarrassing!!! Then I had to be rushed in to get my meniscus removed. I was supposed to have all these restrictions like no running, jumping etc.., but I do everything and live with minimal pain. Soni keep putting off the alograph surgery.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Yes, the best sports medicine guy, he used to work at the same hospital as Rob and when My eldest tore her ACL at 10 we needed an experienced surgeon that knew about adolescent growth plates and he is the Doc that invented a hamstring ACL repair that goes around the growth plate. He's a good friend of ours and my whole family except for my 2 yo sees him.



That's awesome. Surgery isn't so bad with a surgeon you trust.




Jacqui said:


> So why would Mike not of had to work?



I am off tomorrow so I was hoping he'd be off with me. We are going to get his axles tomorrow when he gets home.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

No, I don't need it. My rule with surgery is that I only do it when it stops me from doing things in my life and since it is not to that point yet I am not going to do it. Plus, the last time my inlaws flew from NC to help take care of me and my kids for two months!!


----------



## sibi

Hey, Kerryann, I didn't know Mikey was Jewish? Did he ever go to Israel? 


Kerryann said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. How long was I gone? It feels like I've been gone a week. Man, you guys can chat. I had to read ten pages just to catch up. So, did anyone other than Erin miss me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have if I was around. I had a mayhem well too. Mike had to work tomorrow. His boss said he had to work cuz he's a Jew and everyone else had to work because it's not a union shop and they weren't going to church anyway. Their hr lady brought in like an Amway at lunch and he and his work bromance were hateful. I am kind of glad I don't work in a small place.
> Mike told the Amway guy his math was off and then showed him why on his whiteboard.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jacqui

A little too much in-law time?


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Does that mean you missed me?



Wait run.... He's thinking of eating you. He was saying he's a meat eater earlier 

If we eat chickens that eat chickens them why is eating people so bad?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann said:


> The rarest disease in the world comes from eating humans. It involves the brain.


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Hey, Kerryann, I didn't know Mikey was Jewish? Did he ever go to Israel?



No his grandpa was from there thou. He's scared to go but his momma wants to go.


----------



## sibi

Hey Cowboy, where are you? You'll be getting something real soon...how's Karen?


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> The rarest disease in the world comes from eating humans. It involves the brain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about for chicken
Click to expand...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Karen's foot has seemed to have healed past the hobbled stage. We're good. Spent the day running around to various tropical fish stores today for Karens two tanks. Put 120 miles on the car.


----------



## sibi

I'm running!!!! What's this I hear about eating humans, or is it white meat of what sort?
Please tell me he was referring to chicks?



Kerryann said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean you missed me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait run.... He's thinking of eating you. He was saying he's a meat eater earlier
> 
> If we eat chickens that eat chickens them why is eating people so bad?
Click to expand...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> A little too much in-law time?


They were really great and always have been. I just felt bad putting them out. Plus, my father in law has a bad back and he was always helping me up and down stairs on my crutches and I was so worried he was going to throw out his back.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Karen's foot has seemed to have healed past the hobbled stage. We're good. Spent the day running around to various tropical fish stores today for Karens two tanks. Put 120 miles on the car.



That's good.


----------



## sibi

So what's the rarest disease that comes from human brains? I know about cow's brain (mad cow's disease...but, that's not you're talking about, right?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I don't know the name. I've never had an ER doctor say, â€œI've got some bad news for you,Cowboy. When you were In Borneo, that wasn't scrambled eggs!"


----------



## sibi

How sweet. It's so nice to ha e in-laws that are self-sacrificing. You rarely come across any today. You are truly blessed Erin.


CtTortoiseMom said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> A little too much in-law time?
> 
> 
> 
> They were really great and always have been. I just felt bad putting them out. Plus, my father in law has a bad back and he was always helping me up and down stairs on my crutches and I was so worried he was going to throw out his back.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> I'm running!!!! What's this I hear about eating humans, or is it white meat of what sort?
> Please tell me he was referring to chicks?



No I was kidding. He was talking about the plane crash where three soccer players ate the other ones.
Mike is buying me a new truck and has been weighing all the options. I wasn't red, chrome, cab lights and 33 inch tires. He had sent me like 7 spreadsheets weighing out the different options with all of the lifetime costs analyzed. I told him those were my wants and to pick whatever else he wants as long as I have those items and he was like I don't know how to process that.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've got great in-laws too. My fil always has home smoked, canned salmon for me and my mil always makes macaroni/shrimp casserole for our parties because she knows how much I like.


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> So what's the rarest disease that comes from human brains? I know about cow's brain (mad cow's disease...but, that's not you're talking about, right?



Mad cow disease is scary


----------



## sibi

Eww...is it similar to mad cow's disease? What causes it?


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've got great in-laws too. My fil always has home smoked, canned salmon for me and my mil always makes macaroni/shrimp casserole for our parties because she knows how much I like.



My inlaws are great too. My mil likes to organize my underwear drawer and clean my house.
Actually they are great and they always beg and bribe me not to divorce their crazy son. But I love him.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

sibi said:


> Eww...is it similar to mad cow's disease? What causes it?



From what I remember, it has something to do with an enzyme.


----------



## sibi

Kerryann, he's Jewish. Don't you know how he thinks by now 


Kerryann said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm running!!!! What's this I hear about eating humans, or is it white meat of what sort?
> Please tell me he was referring to chicks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I was kidding. He was talking about the plane crash where three soccer players ate the other ones.
> Mike is buying me a new truck and has been weighing all the options. I wasn't red, chrome, cab lights and 33 inch tires. He had sent me like 7 spreadsheets weighing out the different options with all of the lifetime costs analyzed. I told him those were my wants and to pick whatever else he wants as long as I have those items and he was like I don't know how to process that.
Click to expand...



Wow! I wish my mil knew how to cook, nevermind make dishes like that. Yummy. You're blessed too.


Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've got great in-laws too. My fil always has home smoked, canned salmon for me and my mil always makes macaroni/shrimp casserole for our parties because she knows how much I like.


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Kerryann, he's Jewish. Don't you know how he thinks by now
> 
> 
> Wow! I wish my mil knew how to cook, nevermind make dishes like that. Yummy. You're blessed too.





Yes and actually it helped me deal with my client when we were having issues. They are brothers from different mothers. My client is Israeli too.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I was wrong. It's a protein not an enzyme. 

Fatal Familial Insomnia is extremely rare, only affecting a few families in the world. It is caused by prions. Prions are also what causes mad cow disease and are really interesting, because they are infectious, but they are not 'bugs' - they are just little proteins. People with fatal familial insomnia firstly have trouble sleeping. This gets worse and worse over a few months or a few years, until eventually they go into a coma.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I was wrong. It's a protein not an enzyme.
> 
> Fatal Familial Insomnia is extremely rare, only affecting a few families in the world. It is caused by prions. Prions are also what causes mad cow disease and are really interesting, because they are infectious, but they are not 'bugs' - they are just little proteins. People with fatal familial insomnia firstly have trouble sleeping. This gets worse and worse over a few months or a few years, until eventually they go into a coma.



Wait I have insomnia eek. I have had it for years but never ate peoples.
Doors it just come from eating the brain or does like a barbeque human wing give it to you?


----------



## sibi

I can't believe how great all your in-laws are with you. Heck, my mil wanted me to fix dinner for her when I came home from the hospital after the heart attack. My daughter and I just looked at each other, like saying, "are you nuts, or are you just plain stupid."


Kerryann said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got great in-laws too. My fil always has home smoked, canned salmon for me and my mil always makes macaroni/shrimp casserole for our parties because she knows how much I like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My inlaws are great too. My mil likes to organize my underwear drawer and clean my house.
> Actually they are great and they always beg and bribe me not to divorce their crazy son. But I love him.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And now all the insomniacs will have something new to keep them awake at night.


----------



## Thalatte

The disease is kiru? kuru? curu? something like that. It is a neurological disorder and at first your just kinda tipsy and shake a bit, then you cant walk on your own and shake really bad and then your get ultra depressed, mood swings, uncontrollable bouts of laughter. In the final stages the persons body just goes haywire and either shutdowns or they loose all control.

It takes many years for symptoms to show but once they do the disease progresses rapidly and the person usually dies within a year.

It is thought to be from a tribe in peru that was heavily into canabalism.


oh apparenlty we were talking about different dieseases


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Peru, Borneo. Now I need to apologize to my Indonesian friend.


Ok. So I don't need to call Joseph?


----------



## Thalatte

who is joseph?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

A very close friend of mine from Indonesia.


----------



## Kerryann

Night


----------



## Thalatte

Night Kerryann


----------



## sibi

Apparently, this disease with these proteins that turns into prions has to be consumed in vast amounts in order to have a domino effect on other proteins in the body. And these prions can't be destroyed that easily. Even boiling it won't kill it. So, those soccer guys who ate the others to survive probably are safe.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

sibi said:


> Apparently, this disease with these proteins that turns into prions has to be consumed in vast amounts in order to have a domino effect on other proteins in the body. And these prions can't be destroyed that easily. Even boiling it won't kill it. So, those soccer guys who ate the others to survive probably are safe.



Unless they were really, really hungry.


Sibi, did I email you a pile of Cowboy_Ken tortoise pictures?


----------



## sibi

They would have to eat people over a period of years. Nova put out a documentary on this called " The Brain Eater" on PBS.


Cowboy_Ken said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, this disease with these proteins that turns into prions has to be consumed in vast amounts in order to have a domino effect on other proteins in the body. And these prions can't be destroyed that easily. Even boiling it won't kill it. So, those soccer guys who ate the others to survive probably are safe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless they were really, really hungry.
Click to expand...





Cowboy_Ken said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, this disease with these proteins that turns into prions has to be consumed in vast amounts in order to have a domino effect on other proteins in the body. And these prions can't be destroyed that easily. Even boiling it won't kill it. So, those soccer guys who ate the others to survive probably are safe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless they were really, really hungry.
> 
> 
> Sibi, did I email you a pile of Cowboy_Ken tortoise pictures?
Click to expand...




Yes you did. Did I comment on them? Can't remember now. If I didn't, I want to say I thought your land looked awesome. Love the trees and open space. I want to make a pen for my torts, but I'll need to contract someone to do the work because I can't do it, and my hubby just doesn't have the time. Hey, why haven't we seen a pic of your face yet? Your slim body looks great with the cowboy hat, but no face. And don't say you don't do faces.


Good night all.


----------



## Kerryann

Good morning. I feel like I didn't sleep because I had crazy work dreams all night.


----------



## Jacqui

*Morning!​*


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ava got skunked again last night.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

So not such a "good Friday" for you. Yeuch!!! 
Do you wash them with tomato soup or something when that happens?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

A mixture of baking soda, dawn dish soap, hydrogenate peroxide.


----------



## AZtortMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ava got skunked again last night.



Doh! That stinks! Sorry man  couldn't help it 


Life is good


Morning everyone! 


Life is good


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Saturday we are to have low 70's. good times.


----------



## Zamric

Happy Friday!
Good Friday!
Happy Good Friday!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Zamric said:


> Happy Friday!
> Good Friday!
> Happy Good Friday!



Happy Good Friday to you!!


----------



## Thalatte

Hello! 
It's supposed to be overcast and 90 all weekend...I am not happy.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Thalatte said:


> Hello!
> It's supposed to be overcast and 90 all weekend...I am not happy.



Do you get the humidity that that seems it would bring?


----------



## Thalatte

It's a bit higher in humidity but it isn't too bad.


----------



## Kerryann

The skunking stinks for sure. I have to go shower soon. When Mikey gets home we have to go get his axles from the off road shop building them and then maybe.. maybeeeeeeeee go get my new truck. I picked out a few choices this morning that I may want.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann said:


> The skunking stinks for sure.



Nice. For me the best part is the only shower she can get into easy is the walk-in shower in the master. Which means the master bedroom, will have a hanging odor if I don't do a good enough job. Also, Ava has her kennel in the master on my side of the bed. And always at night, just when it seems like I can relax a little.


----------



## Yvonne G

We're supposed to get a little rain on Sunday, but it's still going to be in the 70's. Today is errand-running day for me. I got a flier from Tractor Supply - one of my favorite stores!!! I must go there!

Ken: We used to have a red doberman, years ago, and she thought it was her job to keep EVERYTHING, man, beast or airplane, off our property. We lived on a fenced 5 acre parcel and she patrolled it constantly. We gave many, many a tomato juice bath. Does the baking soda, dawn, peroxide recipe work better? We heated our house with wood, and she was constantly pulling down the wood pile to get whatever little creatures lived under it. By the time she died, in her very old age, her teeth were worn down to the gum line because of all the rearranging she did to the wood pile.

Well, in preparation for the rain, I got out there early this a.m. and raked all the leaves off the metal roof of the garage. I have a garden rake and a leaf rake taped together, and both of them are taped onto a telescoping pool net rod so I can reach the hard parts. If you leave the leaves on the metal roof, you eventually have a rusted out roof. I need to do the same to the barn roof, but there's a big pepper tree next to the barn and its difficult to maneuver the long pole in that space.

It's a little after 8a.m. and I'm assuming all the stores I need to go to are open now, so I'd better get my act together and get going.

Talk to you all later.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Thalatte, the prion disease is kuru. You were correct! Other prion diseases are FFI (like Ken said), "Mad Cow" (bovine spongiform encephalethy), vJCD (variant crustzfield-Jacob disease), Chronic wasting disease (in wild game animals... So when you devour venison don't eat the brain/spine, Ken).

I took a class on prions and it was scary yet interesting. Didn't make me any less inclined to eat meat though. Just avoid spines and brains. I'm no zombie, so no problem there. And some say the zombie stories originated from kuru cases since the people ate brains and eventually turned mindless. 

But on a different tangent, I went to Ikea for the first time yesterday and we got an area rug, a smaller matching rug, and some misc decor for pretty cheap! 

We do have carpet in the house but it's nasty in a few spots in the living room so covering it with a rug worked out nicely. 

So sorry to hear about losing your chinchilla. Sounds like it had underlying issues to begin with, but losing baby animals is so hard.


That should say vCJD.. Cursed auto correct throwing random letters around!


And crutchfield not crust field... Now I'm imagining a field of pizza crusts swaying in the breeze...


----------



## jaizei

[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sILm8VM-fec[/video]


----------



## Kerryann

I had just left home with the hubs and my client called thinking his site was having issues. Luckily last weekend I added my application performance reports to my phone so I was able to go in and say no you are fine. Took about an hour of detailed queries but I am happy to report my Friday is intact. When he was saying goodbye I said hey it's not Saturday yet so we have a few more hours until disaster time anyway.


----------



## Jacqui

Hey Yvonne did you get me anything at TSC? I was so proud of myself at Orscheln's (which is like TSC) they currently have ducks and chicks. There was this really cute grey one, but I was strong and left him behind.

Okay, been in here long enough getting everything caught up. Back outside with Dude, puppy and a few other assorted tortoises.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I always wanted to take my black throat monitor to a feed store during chick season and just drop him in the trough of chicks. It would have been so much fun.


----------



## Thalatte

That would have been amusing.
Do you still have the monitor?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sadly, during the great ice storm of 09, our power was out too long and we ran short on gas for the generator. Couldn't get to town from the trees down and he passed from undigested food in his gut. His name was Sparky and he was so very intelligent.


----------



## Thalatte

Poor thing. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It was terrible and we still miss him.


Well I do anyway.


----------



## Thalatte

What other animals do or have you had?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So you see my signature? Now it's 7 Russians. At one point I had 32 breeding snakes. All but 2 pair, were Pituophis. Favorites of those were my black pine snakes. My reptile keeping has only been interrupted once really in I don't know, 43 yrs or so and then only for about 3yrs. But I've always had a dog and a cat.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tractor Supply had baby water fowl, but, like Jacqui, I was strong and averted my eyes as I walked past. I'd love to have a little ducky in my pond, but my turtles would eat him.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

emysemys said:


> Tractor Supply had baby water fowl, but, like Jacqui, I was strong and averted my eyes as I walked past. I'd love to have a little ducky in my pond, but my turtles would eat him.



I watched a YouTube video of a turtle coming out of the water and biting a bird and dragging it into the water. It was so shockingly brutal!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

emysemys said:


> And there's something wrong with that? I've been procrastinating all day, just watching tortoises graze in the sun. I even found some chicken in the freezer so I don't even need to go to town to get fixings for Karen and my dinner.
> 
> 
> It's 2:15 here and 70.5 in the shade. Life is good for a tortoise.


----------



## Zamric

emysemys said:


> Tractor Supply had baby water fowl, but, like Jacqui, I was strong and averted my eyes as I walked past. I'd love to have a little ducky in my pond, but my turtles would eat him.



Turtles gotta eat too!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

ðŸ”†ðŸ¢ðŸ¢ðŸ¢ðŸ¢ðŸ¢ðŸ¢ðŸ¢ðŸ¢ðŸ¢ðŸ¢ðŸ¢ðŸ¢


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm just saying that's what it looks like at my house.


----------



## Jacqui

Peaking in... If you could keep him in another enclosure til he was more of an adult, I think he would be safe, Yvonne.

 Clouds are moving in early for tonight's rain.

Oh yeah, I almost forgot! Jeff will be going by tomorrow night and can stay and go to Easter dinner with me!!!! Makes up for my oldest son having to work, so he can't come.


----------



## Thalatte

I am going home this weekend!!!! Yayaayayayayaayyayayayay!!!!!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> Peaking in... If you could keep him in another enclosure til he was more of an adult, I think he would be safe, Yvonne.
> 
> Clouds are moving in early for tonight's rain.
> 
> Oh yeah, I almost forgot! Jeff will be going by tomorrow night and can stay and go to Easter dinner with me!!!! Makes up for my oldest son having to work, so he can't come.


Yay, I'm happy for you! That sounds great.


----------



## sibi

Well, it's almost 6 p.m. here in sunny Florida. The torts had spent all afternoon frolicking in the sun, eating who knows what and they are loving it. Until I get my outdoor enclosure fenced in, I can't let my torts roam freely in my backyard. So, I go around the corner to my mil house where she has a high fenced backyard and I let my torts go at it. The only sticky problem is that one of the adjacent neighbors has a mix pit/boxer that is so vicious that it even scares me, and hardly any dog scares me. I can see it in his eyes...he'd like to tear my throat out. And, he wants at my babies like a shark wants blood. I didn't feel safe because with just a little brains and effort, he could scale the fence and I had nothing to protect myself with. So, today, I brought my pepper spray gun with me. And, just in case that wouldn't stop him, I brought my 10" knife that can cut through metal like butter. I wasn't taking any chances with my babies or my life. If he scales that fence, I know he's going for the throat! And, I'm going for his heart! No kidding friends, I mean business and this dog wants the challenge. The owners are irresponsible too. There was someone home that let him out mid day yesterday. As soon as I brought a metal spike into view, the dog disappeared. Someone let him back in the house. So, this neighbor doesn't care if his dog is threatening neighbors or their pets. My husband doesn't want me to go to my mil, but I'm not going to let my babies stayed home on days when it's sunny and 75 degrees. No way that's gonna happen.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

My daughter and I are having a drawing contest on our iPads and I drew this...


And was feeling pretty good about it until she drew this...


----------



## N2TORTS

CtTortoiseMom said:


> My daughter and I are having a drawing contest on our iPads and I drew this...
> 
> And was feeling pretty good about it until she drew this...



Artistic too huh ?


----------



## sibi

Wow Erin, she's good. That could win a prize somewhere. How old is she?


----------



## AZtortMom

sibi said:


> Well, it's almost 6 p.m. here in sunny Florida. The torts had spent all afternoon frolicking in the sun, eating who knows what and they are loving it. Until I get my outdoor enclosure fenced in, I can't let my torts roam freely in my backyard. So, I go around the corner to my mil house where she has a high fenced backyard and I let my torts go at it. The only sticky problem is that one of the adjacent neighbors has a mix pit/boxer that is so vicious that it even scares me, and hardly any dog scares me. I can see it in his eyes...he'd like to tear my throat out. And, he wants at my babies like a shark wants blood. I didn't feel safe because with just a little brains and effort, he could scale the fence and I had nothing to protect myself with. So, today, I brought my pepper spray gun with me. And, just in case that wouldn't stop him, I brought my 10" knife that can cut through metal like butter. I wasn't taking any chances with my babies or my life. If he scales that fence, I know he's going for the throat! And, I'm going for his heart! No kidding friends, I mean business and this dog wants the challenge. The owners are irresponsible too. There was someone home that let him out mid day yesterday. As soon as I brought a metal spike into view, the dog disappeared. Someone let him back in the house. So, this neighbor doesn't care if his dog is threatening neighbors or their pets. My husband doesn't want me to go to my mil, but I'm not going to let my babies stayed home on days when it's sunny and 75 degrees. No way that's gonna happen.



I would do the same thing 


Life is good


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Don't hate me for where I live;
View attachment 40681

Look at the date. Don't worry, it'll happen to you soon, too.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

N2TORTS said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter and I are having a drawing contest on our iPads and I drew this...
> 
> And was feeling pretty good about it until she drew this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Artistic too huh ?
Click to expand...

Obviously I got all the talent, poor kid!


----------



## AZtortMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Don't hate me for where I live;
> 
> Look at the date. Don't worry, it'll happen to you soon, too.



Very nice!


Life is good


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

sibi said:


> Wow Erin, she's good. That could win a prize somewhere. How old is she?



She is 13 and she is really amazing at anything artistic like making clothes or even photography. She wants to Rhode Island School of Design in Providence. It is the #2 Art School in the country #1 is Yale.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Mrs. C. shames us all into silence.


----------



## sibi

I've heard of the school. Tell her to keep practicing her skills;completion is stiff. Also, tell her to think outside the box as far as the medium she'd want to use.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I can draw a pretty good circle if you know what you're looking at.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

sibi said:


> I've heard of the school. Tell her to keep practicing her skills;completion is stiff. Also, tell her to think outside the box as far as the medium she'd want to use.



She is kind of an eccentric artsy type. Thinking in the box is the challenge for her, haha . 

Anywho, my MIL accidentally taught the 6 year old a knock knock joke with the word Damn in it. Now she is telling anyone who'll listen. Ugh! 
It goes..
Knock knock
Who's there?
Madam
Madam Who?
Madam foots stuck in the door.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Peaking in... If you could keep him in another enclosure til he was more of an adult, I think he would be safe, Yvonne.



You are quite the little enabler, aren't you?




Cowboy_Ken said:


> I can draw a pretty good circle if you know what you're looking at.



I've been told I'm pretty good at drawing flies!


----------



## sibi

Is that be wise there's tortoise poop all around? 


emysemys said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Peaking in... If you could keep him in another enclosure til he was more of an adult, I think he would be safe, Yvonne.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are quite the little enabler, aren't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can draw a pretty good circle if you know what you're looking at.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been told I'm pretty good at drawing flies!
Click to expand...


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Peaking in... If you could keep him in another enclosure til he was more of an adult, I think he would be safe, Yvonne.
> 
> Clouds are moving in early for tonight's rain.
> 
> Oh yeah, I almost forgot! Jeff will be going by tomorrow night and can stay and go to Easter dinner with me!!!! Makes up for my oldest son having to work, so he can't come.



Yay I am meeting my mom and dad at a microbrew for Easter. We don't eat meat and she doesn't have to cook so it's a win win. 
Mike decided today that I have to get pregnant in either January or February upcoming. I said babe, I am not sure it works that way. He was like who can we pay to make that happen??? haha.. He wants the tax benefits of the birth and the deduction in the same year so we can pull ahead since the following year he thinks we will get the childcare credit and a deductible. I don't actually think we qualify for the credit but he's in the mode. I just thought it was funny that he was like this is the date we are doing this when it's a variable process. 
We have secured the new axles today and tomorrow they are going to the person who is doing some of the upgrades on them. Mike says they should be in the jeep in two weeks. We will be selling some dana 44s that have every upgrade possible done to them.




CtTortoiseMom said:


> My daughter and I are having a drawing contest on our iPads and I drew this...
> 
> And was feeling pretty good about it until she drew this...


That is so pretty 




sibi said:


> Well, it's almost 6 p.m. here in sunny Florida. The torts had spent all afternoon frolicking in the sun, eating who knows what and they are loving it. Until I get my outdoor enclosure fenced in, I can't let my torts roam freely in my backyard. So, I go around the corner to my mil house where she has a high fenced backyard and I let my torts go at it. The only sticky problem is that one of the adjacent neighbors has a mix pit/boxer that is so vicious that it even scares me, and hardly any dog scares me. I can see it in his eyes...he'd like to tear my throat out. And, he wants at my babies like a shark wants blood. I didn't feel safe because with just a little brains and effort, he could scale the fence and I had nothing to protect myself with. So, today, I brought my pepper spray gun with me. And, just in case that wouldn't stop him, I brought my 10" knife that can cut through metal like butter. I wasn't taking any chances with my babies or my life. If he scales that fence, I know he's going for the throat! And, I'm going for his heart! No kidding friends, I mean business and this dog wants the challenge. The owners are irresponsible too. There was someone home that let him out mid day yesterday. As soon as I brought a metal spike into view, the dog disappeared. Someone let him back in the house. So, this neighbor doesn't care if his dog is threatening neighbors or their pets. My husband doesn't want me to go to my mil, but I'm not going to let my babies stayed home on days when it's sunny and 75 degrees. No way that's gonna happen.



That is so bad. I love dogs and animals but I don't know why people have dogs like that. I am sorry that you can't enjoy your own yard. I feel your pain since the beverly hillbillies behind me can't control their kids and oh we just saw last week they have a dog now too. I assume since they don't watch their kids they won't watch their dogs either so it will of course become a problem for me also.


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow Erin, she's good. That could win a prize somewhere. How old is she?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is 13 and she is really amazing at anything artistic like making clothes or even photography. She wants to Rhode Island School of Design in Providence. It is the #2 Art School in the country #1 is Yale.
Click to expand...


She is good! I am still at the stick figure ability.




emysemys said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Peaking in... If you could keep him in another enclosure til he was more of an adult, I think he would be safe, Yvonne.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are quite the little enabler, aren't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can draw a pretty good circle if you know what you're looking at.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been told I'm pretty good at drawing flies!
Click to expand...




Yes to the first part and   to the second.


I think Dude (sulcata) has got to have the best radar for poop of any tortoise I have had. Every time I went to get him, he had discovered a new pile. I never realized there was that much poop out in that open grass area.


----------



## sibi

Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow Erin, she's good. That could win a prize somewhere. How old is she?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is 13 and she is really amazing at anything artistic like making clothes or even photography. She wants to Rhode Island School of Design in Providence. It is the #2 Art School in the country #1 is Yale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She is good! I am still at the stick figure ability.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Peaking in... If you could keep him in another enclosure til he was more of an adult, I think he would be safe, Yvonne.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are quite the little enabler, aren't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can draw a pretty good circle if you know what you're looking at.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been told I'm pretty good at drawing flies!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes to the first part and   to the second.
> 
> 
> I think Dude (sulcata) has got to have the best radar for poop of any tortoise I have had. Every time I went to get him, he had discovered a new pile. I never realized there was that much poop out in that open grass area.
Click to expand...






Yucky!! Anyone can draw flies with that




Kerryann said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Peaking in... If you could keep him in another enclosure til he was more of an adult, I think he would be safe, Yvonne.
> 
> Clouds are moving in early for tonight's rain.
> 
> Oh yeah, I almost forgot! Jeff will be going by tomorrow night and can stay and go to Easter dinner with me!!!! Makes up for my oldest son having to work, so he can't come.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay I am meeting my mom and dad at a microbrew for Easter. We don't eat meat and she doesn't have to cook so it's a win win.
> Mike decided today that I have to get pregnant in either January or February upcoming. I said babe, I am not sure it works that way. He was like who can we pay to make that happen??? haha.. He wants the tax benefits of the birth and the deduction in the same year so we can pull ahead since the following year he thinks we will get the childcare credit and a deductible. I don't actually think we qualify for the credit but he's in the mode. I just thought it was funny that he was like this is the date we are doing this when it's a variable process.
> We have secured the new axles today and tomorrow they are going to the person who is doing some of the upgrades on them. Mike says they should be in the jeep in two weeks. We will be selling some dana 44s that have every upgrade possible done to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter and I are having a drawing contest on our iPads and I drew this...
> 
> And was feeling pretty good about it until she drew this...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is so pretty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it's almost 6 p.m. here in sunny Florida. The torts had spent all afternoon frolicking in the sun, eating who knows what and they are loving it. Until I get my outdoor enclosure fenced in, I can't let my torts roam freely in my backyard. So, I go around the corner to my mil house where she has a high fenced backyard and I let my torts go at it. The only sticky problem is that one of the adjacent neighbors has a mix pit/boxer that is so vicious that it even scares me, and hardly any dog scares me. I can see it in his eyes...he'd like to tear my throat out. And, he wants at my babies like a shark wants blood. I didn't feel safe because with just a little brains and effort, he could scale the fence and I had nothing to protect myself with. So, today, I brought my pepper spray gun with me. And, just in case that wouldn't stop him, I brought my 10" knife that can cut through metal like butter. I wasn't taking any chances with my babies or my life. If he scales that fence, I know he's going for the throat! And, I'm going for his heart! No kidding friends, I mean business and this dog wants the challenge. The owners are irresponsible too. There was someone home that let him out mid day yesterday. As soon as I brought a metal spike into view, the dog disappeared. Someone let him back in the house. So, this neighbor doesn't care if his dog is threatening neighbors or their pets. My husband doesn't want me to go to my mil, but I'm not going to let my babies stayed home on days when it's sunny and 75 degrees. No way that's gonna happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is so bad. I love dogs and animals but I don't know why people have dogs like that. I am sorry that you can't enjoy your own yard. I feel your pain since the beverly hillbillies behind me can't control their kids and oh we just saw last week they have a dog now too. I assume since they don't watch their kids they won't watch their dogs either so it will of course become a problem for me also.
> 
> Where do you let your torts roam outside? A dog can be a problem, especially if it becomes a monster.
> On a lighter note, if you get pregnant and give birth before the year ends, you'll be able to claim the child for the whole year. I addition, I think Mike is right, you can claim credit the following year. So, if you're going to have a child, the best time to get pregnant is Jan -Mar. I assume you're not planning it for this year because you'd need to get pregnant tonight
Click to expand...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann said:


> One of the best reasons for having kids, other than them supporting you in your old age.
> 
> Hillbillies? Really Kerryann?


----------



## Jacqui

Just went outside to bring in my tea cup and I caught the one 'possum in the middle of eating. He/she was standing on it's back legs eating catfood off the top of a pail. He was so cute. Got this "Oh my gosh, she caught me" look on it's face. It debated a few seconds and then went to hide.


----------



## pugsandkids

I think Possums are cute, sometimes. My father taught me "Madam foots stuck in the door" along with "What's a fish say when he runs into a wall? Dam!" Always thought I could get away with that one  
Ken, I'll see your daffodil and raise you



Waiting for hubby to get home, it's his birthday! Judging by what time it is, he's not going to be a happy camper....


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Yucky!! Anyone can draw flies with that





I think he wants to get pregnant in next Jan or Feb. 




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the best reasons for having kids, other than them supporting you in your old age.
> 
> Hillbillies? Really Kerryann?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes is that not pc too now. Should I call them the Beverly somewhere between dumb and hills have eyes?
> They let their 2 and 4 year old run the neighborhood where people speed and I have seen them alone over a half mile away on a major road in traffic. They let their kids at that age go farther than I allow my dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pugsandkids said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Possums are cute, sometimes. My father taught me "Madam foots stuck in the door" along with "What's a fish say when he runs into a wall? Dam!" Always thought I could get away with that one
> Ken, I'll see your daffodil and raise you
> 
> Waiting for hubby to get home, it's his birthday! Judging by what time it is, he's not going to be a happy camper....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aww is he still at work?
> So I am jealous of your flowers. They are so beautiful.
> Oh in my own plant news I have a second avocado plant growing. It's tiny. I am so excited.
Click to expand...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Happy Birthday to Sarah's husband I hope he still gets to enjoy some of it! 

I am now watching season 1 of the walking dead because I did not start watching until the middle of season 2. Man it is scary!!!


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Happy Birthday to Sarah's husband I hope he still gets to enjoy some of it!
> 
> I am now watching season 1 of the walking dead because I did not start watching until the middle of season 2. Man it is scary!!!



I love that show


----------



## taytay3391

You all seem nice enough to let me join in on your random convo so... It was nice here today, Iowa, about 53 degrees. But I was stuck in class all morning and work all day. Blah. Tomorrow I must clean, work, and then drive two hours. And by then it'll be dark and getting chilly. Sunday is Easter so well be inside eating and mingling so no going outside then, though its supposed to rain. And the first day where i CAN go outside? Back down to 37degrees. Oh jeez.




CtTortoiseMom said:


> Happy Birthday to Sarah's husband I hope he still gets to enjoy some of it!
> 
> I am now watching season 1 of the walking dead because I did not start watching until the middle of season 2. Man it is scary!!!



I watched season one and thought it was pretty good but I just haven't gotten around to two. Now all I do is hear about it!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here in Oregon, we're heading towards mid-70's Saturday. No rain looks like till Thursday or so. I won't be around Saturday, I'll be helping my in-laws move, but all the tortoises will be out catching all the sun!


----------



## pugsandkids

Hubby finally got home around 8! I abandoned him out around the fire with the boys telling scary stories...I'm a chicken.


I'm in Oregon like Ken, our weather is going to be perfect for a while. But, even though I feel like a whiner...We really need more rain this spring.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here in Oregon, we're heading towards mid-70's Saturday. No rain looks like till Thursday or so. I won't be around Saturday, I'll be helping my in-laws move, but all the tortoises will be out catching all the sun!



55 and sunny today. I already have my spring outfit picked out. I am so ready. I still need more flats for spring.
Is it just me or does everyone lose shoe sizes when they lose weight?


----------



## Jacqui

*Good Morning All!!​*
You know it just has to be a good day, when you wake up to it already being 50 degrees! 

Sibi tell your hubby happy belated day. 

You know Kerry you started talking about flats and my mind immediately went to flats of flowers, not shoes.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Good Morning All!!​
> You know it just has to be a good day, when you wake up to it already being 50 degrees!
> 
> Sibi tell your hubby happy belated day.
> 
> You know Kerry you started talking about flats and my mind immediately went to flats of flowers, not shoes.



It's still too early here for those. You can't safely plant annuals in mi until the end of May.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

pugsandkids said:


> I'm with you that we need more rain. 5th driest march on record. Concerns me for water levels in the summer.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> It's still too early here for those. You can't safely plant annuals in mi until the end of May.



Pansies and violas can be done early.  Which reminds me, I got myself an early Easter gift from the Easter turtle... some pansies and violas. (gotta keep up with Yvonne ya know)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Well all, I've a busy day ahead with little time seen for all my tortoise/turtle loving friends. Play well together, and I'll see y'all later.


----------



## Yvonne G

taytay3391 said:


> You all seem nice enough to let me join in on your random convo so... It was nice here today, Iowa, about 53 degrees. But I was stuck in class all morning and work all day. Blah. Tomorrow I must clean, work, and then drive two hours. And by then it'll be dark and getting chilly. Sunday is Easter so well be inside eating and mingling so no going outside then, though its supposed to rain. And the first day where i CAN go outside? Back down to 37degrees. Oh jeez.



It's always nice when new chatters decide to join in our conversations. Glad to have you here!


----------



## Zamric

Rain has moved out, clouds to follow, high today 75*F.... looks like the kids get a day in the Sun! YAAaaaaah!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Rand and I say hi from the hospital.. He was in acute respitory distress but is all better now thanks to the awesome staff here!! We are probably being admitted so we wanted to say Happy Easter...He is proud of his picture he colored.


----------



## Zamric

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Rand and I say hi from the hospital.. He was in acute respitory distress but is all better now thanks to the awesome staff here!! We are probably being admitted so we wanted to say Happy Easter...He is proud of his picture he colored.



I hope Rand is feeling better! and tell him that I always knew Goofy could shoot lazer-beams from his eyes! (Super Secret Powers!)


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Pansies and violas can be done early.  Which reminds me, I got myself an early Easter gift from the Easter turtle... some pansies and violas. (gotta keep up with Yvonne ya know)


hmm I may have


----------



## Jacqui

Poor Rand. Just glad he is doing better. If they admit him, how long are they thinking of keeping him? He does know the Easter turtle will find him even in the hospital, right? How you doing Erin?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

ðŸ˜ƒ
View attachment 40711


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> Poor Rand. Just glad he is doing better. If they admit him, how long are they thinking of keeping him? He does know the Easter turtle will find him even in the hospital, right? How you doing Erin?



He is sleeping and breathing peacefully so I am great. They told me not to worry because the Easter Bunny does come here too. They may know their stuff medically but they are not up in the Easter Turtle, I should probably switch hospitals because of that! We are waiting for his X- Ray to come back and that seems to be the determining factor on weather we go or stay. 
P.S. i discovered my car can easily go over 100 and now I want to race people  j/k (kids- don't ever drive over 100mph!)


----------



## taytay3391

Yay goofy! Cute kid, too bad about the infection. Hope it goes away soon.

Just as a side note, ABC Family is having Disney movies on starting at 4:30p central time. Beauty and the beast, Milan, and lion king I know for sure. For those with kids or who really like Disney movies (like me!) lol




CtTortoiseMom said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. i discovered my car can easily go over 100 and now I want to race people  j/k (kids- don't ever drive over 100mph!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a turbo so I was wondering how fast I could go.... 112 mph was all I dared.
Click to expand...


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone 


Life is good


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

taytay3391 said:


> Yay goofy! Cute kid, too bad about the infection. Hope it goes away soon.
> 
> Just as a side note, ABC Family is having Disney movies on starting at 4:30p central time. Beauty and the beast, Milan, and lion king I know for sure. For those with kids or who really like Disney movies (like me!) lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. i discovered my car can easily go over 100 and now I want to race people  j/k (kids- don't ever drive over 100mph!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a turbo so I was wondering how fast I could go.... 112 mph was all I dared.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice, I drive a Suburban. So pushing that pedal to the floor was very loud and probably burned up all my gas!!
Click to expand...


----------



## pugsandkids

Rand should be proud of that picture! Lots of healthy thoughts going out to him, and stress free days to follow for Mom!
I think I'm warming up for a midlife crisis. (Its been a brewing) I can't decide if I'll get my Easter shopping done early today, or go back to bed. First I have to drop some kids off for Winter Percussion practice.


----------



## Zamric

pugsandkids said:


> Rand should be proud of that picture! Lots of healthy thoughts going out to him, and stress free days to follow for Mom!
> I think I'm warming up for a midlife crisis. (Its been a brewing) I can't decide if I'll get my Easter shopping done early today, or go back to bed. First I have to drop some kids off for Winter Percussion practice.



Best time for Easter Shopping is Tuesday! Peeps go to 1/2 price!


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Rand and I say hi from the hospital.. He was in acute respitory distress but is all better now thanks to the awesome staff here!! We are probably being admitted so we wanted to say Happy Easter...He is proud of his picture he colored.



I am so sorry


----------



## Zamric

Peeps are like Girl Scout Cookies. I buy them once a year and make them last as long as possable! it's easier with Peeps, because i dont like them till they get hard!


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> He is sleeping and breathing peacefully so I am great. They told me not to worry because the Easter Bunny does come here too. They may know their stuff medically but they are not up in the Easter Turtle, I should probably switch hospitals because of that! We are waiting for his X- Ray to come back and that seems to be the determining factor on weather we go or stay.
> P.S. i discovered my car can easily go over 100 and now I want to race people  j/k (kids- don't ever drive over 100mph!)



My new truck isn't a diesel which has a turbo but Mikes having a bunch of performance stuff added to it like a new tune, upgraded exhaust, air bag suspension, touch screen radio movie screen and programmer, and lady but not least a super charger. I know with big vehicles the fuel economy is yucky but sometimes a girl has gotta get her race on.
I hope the find your son is much better and he can go home. I know racing panicked isn't the same as racing for fun. Did you take him where your hubby works. I always find that going to the hospital Mikey interned at I get better treatment. I think you become humanized or something to the staff.


Oh right now Walmart had a great selection of cute pots for cheap. I got all of the pots for my outdoor organics for less than 70. They are all green in the same shade as my shutters. So excited.
Can you grow squash in a pot?


----------



## Zamric

Kerryann said:


> Oh right now Walmart had a great selection of cute pots for cheap. I got all of the pots for my outdoor organics for less than 70. They are all green in the same shade as my shutters. So excited.
> Can you grow squash in a pot?



5gal bucket would be better....unless you have a pot that size.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Oh right now Walmart had a great selection of cute pots for cheap. I got all of the pots for my outdoor organics for less than 70. They are all green in the same shade as my shutters. So excited.
> Can you grow squash in a pot?



Yes you can and it's easy. Often folks like using a bush type because it stays more well bushy. 




Zamric said:


> Peeps are like Girl Scout Cookies. I buy them once a year and make them last as long as possable! it's easier with Peeps, because i dont like them till they get hard!



Not a big fan of peeps myself, but hard is their best way.


----------



## Thalatte

Peeps are horrible. Too sugary. but Girl scouts cookies are awesome!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Thalatte said:


> but Girl scouts cookies are awesome!!!



The last few years I have been very disappointed in GS cookies. They just don't taste as awesome as they use to.


----------



## Thalatte

Yeah I wasnt too impressed with the samoas but I love thin mints


----------



## theelectraco

Thin mints and peanut butter patties...drool. They are good but seriously not worth $4 a box. The only time I get suckered into buying them is when one of our regulars comes into work and basically nags the whole store until she has sold to every manager or interested person in the building.


----------



## Thalatte

Ok I have said my peice and not its time to drive home! see you guys and gals later.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is sleeping and breathing peacefully so I am great. They told me not to worry because the Easter Bunny does come here too. They may know their stuff medically but they are not up in the Easter Turtle, I should probably switch hospitals because of that! We are waiting for his X- Ray to come back and that seems to be the determining factor on weather we go or stay.
> P.S. i discovered my car can easily go over 100 and now I want to race people  j/k (kids- don't ever drive over 100mph!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new truck isn't a diesel which has a turbo but Mikes having a bunch of performance stuff added to it like a new tune, upgraded exhaust, air bag suspension, touch screen radio movie screen and programmer, and lady but not least a super charger. I know with big vehicles the fuel economy is yucky but sometimes a girl has gotta get her race on.
> I hope the find your son is much better and he can go home. I know racing panicked isn't the same as racing for fun. Did you take him where your hubby works. I always find that going to the hospital Mikey interned at I get better treatment. I think you become humanized or something to the staff.
Click to expand...



Yep, I took him to the children's hospital where all the kids specialists are. Rob used to work there but he now works at different hospitals in Southern CT. 
Anyway, we are home. Yay!!


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is sleeping and breathing peacefully so I am great. They told me not to worry because the Easter Bunny does come here too. They may know their stuff medically but they are not up in the Easter Turtle, I should probably switch hospitals because of that! We are waiting for his X- Ray to come back and that seems to be the determining factor on weather we go or stay.
> P.S. i discovered my car can easily go over 100 and now I want to race people  j/k (kids- don't ever drive over 100mph!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new truck isn't a diesel which has a turbo but Mikes having a bunch of performance stuff added to it like a new tune, upgraded exhaust, air bag suspension, touch screen radio movie screen and programmer, and lady but not least a super charger. I know with big vehicles the fuel economy is yucky but sometimes a girl has gotta get her race on.
> I hope the find your son is much better and he can go home. I know racing panicked isn't the same as racing for fun. Did you take him where your hubby works. I always find that going to the hospital Mikey interned at I get better treatment. I think you become humanized or something to the staff.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I took him to the children's hospital where all the kids specialists are. Rob used to work there but he now works at different hospitals in Southern CT.
> Anyway, we are home. Yay!!
Click to expand...




Great news. I will have to look but based on memory I think four of the pots I got are as big as a 5 gallon bucket. There was one size larger actually I could go snag.
I also got black/dark gray peep toe fats, a blouse, two t shirts, a cardi, and some new fun sunglasses.


----------



## Jacqui

So glad he's home!!! Makes Easter so much nicer when everybody is home and well. 

Kerry you really don't need a deep pot more like a medium deep one. A width about the size of a dinner plate is also wide enough.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> So glad he's home!!! Makes Easter so much nicer when everybody is home and well.
> 
> Kerry you really don't need a deep pot more like a medium deep one. A width about the size of a dinner plate is also wide enough.



Do you know the variety of squash




theelectraco said:


> Thin mints and peanut butter patties...drool. They are good but seriously not worth $4 a box. The only time I get suckered into buying them is when one of our regulars comes into work and basically nags the whole store until she has sold to every manager or interested person in the building.



I know.. Quality is down and the price is up. One good thing about my diet is no one who knows me asks me about buying them so it's just the kids at the grocery stores.


----------



## Thalatte

Glad Rand is good and at home!

So just got to my sisters and now I have to wait for her boyfriend to get off work so we can all drive down together.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I saw thison pinterest and it made me think of a certain Cowboy we all know...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey! That's my barn!!!


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hey! That's my barn!!!



I love it.
Ugh my clients site keeps having traffic variances so I get scaredb very so often.


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh, Erin! That picture just breaks your heart. Those red cheeks and droopy eyes. You can just see that he doesn't feel good. So glad he didn't have to stay over Easter.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Glad he's home for Easter!

I went to the farmers market and got some plants for my planter boxes. Thinking I may get a hibiscus bush and a banana tree to plant near/in Rosie's outdoor pen.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm here sorta. Staying for pizza. I'm so ready for my couch. All done with the move.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm here sorta. Staying for pizza. I'm so ready for my couch. All done with the move.



Yum, I want pizza!


I just finished coloring eggs with the kids and Rand kept breaking his in different places and saying they had BooBoo's so Rands eggs are covered in band aids and Lily somehow dyed a strand of hair blue.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I afraid it's gonna be cheap pizza even by my standards.


----------



## pugsandkids

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm here sorta. Staying for pizza. I'm so ready for my couch. All done with the move.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yum, I want pizza!
> 
> 
> I just finished coloring eggs with the kids and Rand kept breaking his in different places and saying they had BooBoo's so Rands eggs are covered in band aids and Lily somehow dyed a strand of hair blue.
Click to expand...




Pizza sounds fabulous. I have to drive 40 mins to get gluten free though!

Sounds like a fabulous egg dyeing time. 

Yard work today, Tank was outside eating faster then I've ever seen. We may have a closer to normal sized sully someday 

Eggs are cooking, my boys are 17, 13, and almost 12. Not as elaborate, but we'll still do the baskets. I'll probably mail Easter baskets when they move away!


----------



## Jacqui

I just read where my oldest daughter had the scare of her life. She and her bf work for a remodeling/cleanup type business. Today they were working at an abandoned house and the next thing she knew she had a gun pointed at her, then cuffs put on so tight hours later she is wearing the red marks still. Turns out the NM sheriffs are a bit more enthusiatic about their jobs then the ones around here.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> I just read where my oldest daughter had the scare of her life. She and her bf work for a remodeling/cleanup type business. Today they were working at an abandoned house and the next thing she knew she had a gun pointed at her, then cuffs put on so tight hours later she is wearing the red marks still. Turns out the NM sheriffs are a bit more enthusiatic about their jobs then the ones around here.



oh boy!  glad they are ok! that is scary!


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> I just read where my oldest daughter had the scare of her life. She and her bf work for a remodeling/cleanup type business. Today they were working at an abandoned house and the next thing she knew she had a gun pointed at her, then cuffs put on so tight hours later she is wearing the red marks still. Turns out the NM sheriffs are a bit more enthusiatic about their jobs then the ones around here.



Holy crud.. so scary 
Thank goodness she is okay. 

I got an Easter card from some tortoise loving anonymous friend  It is super cute.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Wow Jacqui that is scary!! Glad she is ok!!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

My new love.... Mini caramel Cadbury eggs!! 
I miss my tortoises so much. Today I thought to myself.., I am going to get a pair of bunny ears and put them on Sid and take a pic for Jacqui I miss my shelled friends so much!!!


----------



## sibi

Jacqui, that's wild what happened to your daughter. What were the sheriffs thinking? Did they think she and her bf were vandalizing the place?

Erin, I feel for you. First, I'm so glad your baby is doing better. It's never good when a child is going through respitory distress. I went through years of that with my oldest sister who had asthma. One time, she was so critical she almost died in the hospital. Her blood gases were so high it made all the doctors and staff flip out. I was terrified that I'd have a child with respitory problems. When I had my first child she was a premature. A few months later, she developed pneumonia in her right lung. Then, when she got better and was ready to be released from the hospital, she developed pneumonia in her left lung. After that, I was on her with any sniffle, she rarely got a cold and never had lung problems to this date. 
The second thing I feel for you is about your torts. I don't know how I would be able to deal with that. I hope you get to see them soon. Oh, and take pics.


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> My new love.... Mini caramel Cadbury eggs!!
> I miss my tortoises so much. Today I thought to myself.., I am going to get a pair of bunny ears and put them on Sid and take a pic for Jacqui I miss my shelled friends so much!!!



I haven't seen those. I actually like the old fashioned cadbury eggs. I haven't had any of those yet this year. 


Did I tell you all I kicked my diet soda habit this week


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> My new love.... Mini caramel Cadbury eggs!!
> I miss my tortoises so much. Today I thought to myself.., I am going to get a pair of bunny ears and put them on Sid and take a pic for Jacqui I miss my shelled friends so much!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen those. I actually like the old fashioned cadbury eggs. I haven't had any of those yet this year.
> 
> 
> Did I tell you all I kicked my diet soda habit this week
Click to expand...




That is awesome, congrats!!


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> My new love.... Mini caramel Cadbury eggs!!
> I miss my tortoises so much. Today I thought to myself.., I am going to get a pair of bunny ears and put them on Sid and take a pic for Jacqui I miss my shelled friends so much!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen those. I actually like the old fashioned cadbury eggs. I haven't had any of those yet this year.
> 
> 
> Did I tell you all I kicked my diet soda habit this week
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is awesome, congrats!!
Click to expand...




I think it was causing my allergy attacks. I don't know if I have said this but I have hives up and down my legs and on my chest and stomach. When I started getting them on my face it was too much.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> My new love.... Mini caramel Cadbury eggs!!
> I miss my tortoises so much. Today I thought to myself.., I am going to get a pair of bunny ears and put them on Sid and take a pic for Jacqui I miss my shelled friends so much!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen those. I actually like the old fashioned cadbury eggs. I haven't had any of those yet this year.
> 
> 
> Did I tell you all I kicked my diet soda habit this week
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is awesome, congrats!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was causing my allergy attacks. I don't know if I have said this but I have hives up and down my legs and on my chest and stomach. When I started getting them on my face it was too much.
Click to expand...




Are the hives always there or do they come and go? I'm sorry, That sounds terrible!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I just checked the maximum memory temp for my front porch todayâ€¦84! I'm sure the kids loved the day of grazing.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

sibi said:


> Jacqui, that's wild what happened to your daughter. What were the sheriffs thinking? Did they think she and her bf were vandalizing the place?
> 
> Erin, I feel for you. First, I'm so glad your baby is doing better. It's never good when a child is going through respitory distress. I went through years of that with my oldest sister who had asthma. One time, she was so critical she almost died in the hospital. Her blood gases were so high it made all the doctors and staff flip out. I was terrified that I'd have a child with respitory problems. When I had my first child she was a premature. A few months later, she developed pneumonia in her right lung. Then, when she got better and was ready to be released from the hospital, she developed pneumonia in her left lung. After that, I was on her with any sniffle, she rarely got a cold and never had lung problems to this date.
> The second thing I feel for you is about your torts. I don't know how I would be able to deal with that. I hope you get to see them soon. Oh, and take pics.



Thanks Sibi, with all three of my children having respitory issues i am kind of used to this but I think I got a little too comfortable in my own abilities and thought oh well I will just give him a treatment and everything will be fine. Thiis morning was a good wake up call to be more proactive with all three of them! Also, when I started rattling off his ox sat levels, they were like whoa that is bad anscale I could think is he has been worse! ugh, I am glad it's over!




Cowboy_Ken said:


> I just checked the maximum memory temp for my front porch todayâ€¦84! I'm sure the kids loved the day of grazing.



What kind of weather thingy are you using? My brain cannot think of the right word!!


----------



## pugsandkids

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I just checked the maximum memory temp for my front porch todayâ€¦84! I'm sure the kids loved the day of grazing.



I know it, I got color today! Pink, I do not tan  Ken did you get a thunderstorm? We got one that circled our valley for an hour or more. Very cool. 

Waiting to see the new GI Joe


----------



## sibi

Yeah, the temps here have just been wonderful! The kids were out almost all week now. They are all exhausted at around 5 pm. I give them a few greens, clean out their enclosures, and lights go out at about 7:30 p.m. I'm a happy mom.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

The weather dealio is from RadioShack. It has a base unit here on the end table by â€œmy" side of the couch. It expands to three remote units that are placed at my liking. One is on the front porch, 5' off the ground, in the shade. 

We got no thunderstorm today. Maybe you're further south on the coast than I am up the Williamette? We had harsh sunny skies today. I don't tan either, I burn.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> The weather dealio is from RadioShack. It has a base unit here on the end table by â€œmy" side of the couch. It expands to three remote units that are placed at my liking. One is on the front porch, 5' off the ground, in the shade.
> 
> We got no thunderstorm today. Maybe you're further south on the coast than I am up the Williamette? We had harsh sunny skies today. I don't tan either, I burn.



To me, there is no such thing as a "harsh" sunny sky!!


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> My new love.... Mini caramel Cadbury eggs!!
> I miss my tortoises so much. Today I thought to myself.., I am going to get a pair of bunny ears and put them on Sid and take a pic for Jacqui I miss my shelled friends so much!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen those. I actually like the old fashioned cadbury eggs. I haven't had any of those yet this year.
> 
> 
> Did I tell you all I kicked my diet soda habit this week
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is awesome, congrats!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was causing my allergy attacks. I don't know if I have said this but I have hives up and down my legs and on my chest and stomach. When I started getting them on my face it was too much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are the hives always there or do they come and go? I'm sorry, That sounds terrible!
Click to expand...




They usually are gone when I wake up in the morning but are back about mid morning and then get worse throughout the day. I didn't just eliminate soda. I have stopped ingesting citric acid as much as possible. It's in everything even if you aren't eating a ton of processed food. A lot of fruits and vitamins even contain citric acid.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

When I seek shade. All day.


Kerryann, citric acid is good at fighting scurvy.


I just realized that its late for those of you in the EST zone, and I think maybe Mrs. C. Had a nap today. Not that I think naps are bad. I love a good constructive nap myself.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> When I seek shade. All day.
> 
> 
> Kerryann, citric acid is good at fighting scurvy.
> 
> 
> I just realized that its late for those of you in the EST zone, and I think maybe Mrs. C. Had a nap today. Not that I think naps are bad. I love a good constructive nap myself.





No, I can't nap. I had a busy day and it's hard to wind down. Plus I ate chocolate and I think the sugar is keeping me up. It was still worth it!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yay chocolate. The goodness of caffeine without the acid of coffee.


----------



## sibi

Well, I didn't have a nap today, and I'm a bit cranky.


Cowboy_Ken said:


> When I seek shade. All day.
> 
> 
> Kerryann, citric acid is good at fighting scurvy.
> 
> 
> I just realized that its late for those of you in the EST zone, and I think maybe Mrs. C. Had a nap today. Not that I think naps are bad. I love a good constructive nap myself.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Apparently none of Karen's side of the family watch, â€œCelebrity Apprentice" no one saw Kevin Bacon announce that he was, â€œan Angel in a human suit". So when someone suggested, sarcastically, that I was very helpful today that's what I said and they all talked amongst themselves after that.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> When I seek shade. All day.
> 
> 
> Kerryann, citric acid is good at fighting scurvy.
> 
> 
> I just realized that its late for those of you in the EST zone, and I think maybe Mrs. C. Had a nap today. Not that I think naps are bad. I love a good constructive nap myself.







I know right...  I need it to live yet I am allergic to it. Is all vitamin c from citric acid though. 
update I just asked mike who scoffed at me and said vitamin c isn't from citric acid it's from absorbic acid and you eat plenty of leafy greens which are a better source anyway. 
Who knew?? hah


CtTortoiseMom said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I seek shade. All day.
> 
> 
> Kerryann, citric acid is good at fighting scurvy.
> 
> 
> I just realized that its late for those of you in the EST zone, and I think maybe Mrs. C. Had a nap today. Not that I think naps are bad. I love a good constructive nap myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I can't nap. I had a busy day and it's hard to wind down. Plus I ate chocolate and I think the sugar is keeping me up. It was still worth it!!
Click to expand...





I can only imagine the stress from today along with the chocolate didn't help at all. 
Are you hiding the baskets tonight


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann, I am so unfriending you, (whatever that means) chocolate, used responsibly, is the solution to most if not all life's situations. Go ahead, ask Sheldon. He'll back me up!


----------



## taytay3391

Yum caramel Cadbury eggs! 

I'm so sorry about your kids! I hope all is well. 

I'm home for the holidays and enjoying it with my kitties



Goodnight all


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Yep, everything is done. Including picking up the entire bag of baby carrots my 6 year old placed to lead the bunny fromtbe driveway to our front door as an enticement. I just bought those and had plans for them to be in my tummy!!


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Kerryann, I am so unfriending you, (whatever that means) chocolate, used responsibly, is the solution to most if not all life's situations. Go ahead, ask Sheldon. He'll back me up!



I love chocolate  mmm dark chocolate..
I just meant the stress, sugar, and caffeine are a bad combo for sleep.
Did I also ever tell you I'm allergic also to all pit fruit including cherries, pork and pigs, and soy also.




taytay3391 said:


> Yum caramel Cadbury eggs!
> 
> I'm so sorry about your kids! I hope all is well.
> 
> I'm home for the holidays and enjoying it with my kitties
> 
> Goodnight all



Aww cute pic. I normally make Mike an raster basket but he's off the processed food so no fun for him. I will just tell him he just saw the axle fairy instead.
Oh today he offered me something interesting I am mulling over. He said what if you got to keep your current truck and got a convertible mustang. I was mentally attached to my new truck but now I'm confused. What would you guys do.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Pork is not a fruit. I'm allergic to honey bees. I try not to put any in my mouth. Lol. We've started having dark chocolate with sea salt around our house. It is so good, but odd thing, it seems to evaporate rather quickly.




Kerryann said:


> You're in Detroit. Go for speed. Theys got flat land somewhere that's paved, right?


----------



## sibi

I would take his offer. Kerryann, a convertible Mustang! Com'on, what's to think about?


Kerryann said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann, I am so unfriending you, (whatever that means) chocolate, used responsibly, is the solution to most if not all life's situations. Go ahead, ask Sheldon. He'll back me up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love chocolate  mmm dark chocolate..
> I just meant the stress, sugar, and caffeine are a bad combo for sleep.
> Did I also ever tell you I'm allergic also to all pit fruit including cherries, pork and pigs, and soy also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taytay3391 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yum caramel Cadbury eggs!
> 
> I'm so sorry about your kids! I hope all is well.
> 
> I'm home for the holidays and enjoying it with my kitties
> 
> Goodnight all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aww cute pic. I normally make Mike an raster basket but he's off the processed food so no fun for him. I will just tell him he just saw the axle fairy instead.
> Oh today he offered me something interesting I am mulling over. He said what if you got to keep your current truck and got a convertible mustang. I was mentally attached to my new truck but now I'm confused. What would you guys do.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Yep, everything is done. Including picking up the entire bag of baby carrots my 6 year old placed to lead the bunny fromtbe driveway to our front door as an enticement. I just bought those and had plans for them to be in my tummy!!



Exciting.. I loved Easter as a kid. I'd get up and tear through the house looking for my Easter basket. You have to be so excited to see the kids hunt.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

This will be the first year the kids won't be coming up. Insert unhappy, sad face here. They are very busy, (in their mid 20's). We are not thrilled to freeze more ham than what will be consumed. Sigh.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Pork is not a fruit. I'm allergic to honey bees. I try not to put any in my mouth. Lol. We've started having dark chocolate with sea salt around our house. It is so good, but odd thing, it seems to evaporate rather quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love salted caramel chocolate. K learned this week from the sustainable business class that sea salt if healthier for you. Studies show it doesn't increase blood pressure like processed salt. He said it is thought that natural salt tastes satiety so people use less.
> Yes he said I can't have a Shelby but I can have a cobra. Did you guys see my post about loving the vroom vroom
> 
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would take his offer. Kerryann, a convertible Mustang! Com'on, what's to think about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was mentally excited about the new truck but me in a convertible that goes fast fast fast..... Fun fun fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> This will be the first year the kids won't be coming up. Insert unhappy, sad face here. They are very busy, (in their mid 20's). We are not thrilled to freeze more ham than what will be consumed. Sigh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am meeting my Mom at a pub for dinner.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Again I say go for blacktop and rubber .


----------



## Yvonne G

Within the first week of me bringing home my brand, spanking new 1/2 ton Dodge p/u with a hemi engine in 2005, I got a speeding ticket. Man that truck motates! I had pipes put on so besides going fast, it sounds GREAT!


----------



## sibi

Good night guys. Speak to you tomorrow.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sea salt is good for you???? Well that's concerning. I live to **** my doctor off. I'm much healthier than he, in the areas that count, yet I am the anti-health. I am simply enabling a more versatile, advanced human to be realized. Ok wait. That reads a lot worse than I meant. I have my standards, I eat hot dogs but only Hebrew National, and maybe sometimes I've been known to eat an occasional asparagus spear, but I roll my own smokes, enjoy Coors Banquet beer and eat the crap out of eggs. Butâ€¦there's always a but, I remain good. Except when I'm I'll.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Anyone know what type of plant this is?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I recognize it but don't know what it is. Hope this helps.( Couldn't help myself, sorry.)


Night Sibi. Enjoy your morning if I don't talk with you before I head out.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hard to tell from the picture, but it may be a lip stick plant.


Someone turned in a male russian tortoise today. Poor thing has a broken back leg, chewed off toenails on a couple of feet, and a really scarred up shell from being chewed on. The shell scars are very old, but the toe nails are fresh.

He'll be up for adoption in two weeks. (He gets around just fine with his leg, he just limps a bit like Chester.)


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Doesn't seem to be a lipstick plant... Here's one next to a geranium. Thing is, I bought 3 of them but none had a tag and I forgot what the guy called them.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm none folks. Talk at you in the morning for a few. For those of you with morning plans, enjoy your day.


*done


----------



## Yvonne G

Celosia?


Boy, talk about killing the chat. I come on for the first time late in the evening and everyone deserts me!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey!! Give me a break. I help moved my in laws all day, and I'm heading back early in the morning to help my father in law organize his shop. I really need to check out the insides of my eye lids.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Must be! I was thinking coleus but those are more leafy and usually variegated. Glad to see they require high light and tolerate heat/drought since the geraniums and these ones will be getting lots of sun and heat on the porch. I'm thinking I need some small white or yellow flowers to offset my fire red/orange theme going on.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And I haven't seen Karen for two hours. She's smart like that. She is, I'm sure, tucked in like a wooly bear, and that just seems like a good place. On a side note Yvonne, I'm sure I could stay up very late yaking with you.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Thanks emys for the help


----------



## Jacqui

*Happy Easter!!​*


----------



## Kerryann

emysemys said:


> Within the first week of me bringing home my brand, spanking new 1/2 ton Dodge p/u with a hemi engine in 2005, I got a speeding ticket. Man that truck motates! I had pipes put on so besides going fast, it sounds GREAT!



Fast trucks surprise a lot of people. I wonder if that's my attraction to them. Oh and they sit so tall




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sea salt is good for you???? Well that's concerning. I live to **** my doctor off. I'm much healthier than he, in the areas that count, yet I am the anti-health. I am simply enabling a more versatile, advanced human to be realized. Ok wait. That reads a lot worse than I meant. I have my standards, I eat hot dogs but only Hebrew National, and maybe sometimes I've been known to eat an occasional asparagus spear, but I roll my own smokes, enjoy Coors Banquet beer and eat the crap out of eggs. Butâ€¦there's always a but, I remain good. Except when I'm I'll.



The HN are much better than other hot dogs because kosher meat can only come from the better parts of the cow and they also have less chemicals.
Yes when I was at the university I spent some time in the lab with the sustainability professor and he had a lot of really interesting research. He had some fresh mozzarella from an all organic grass fed cattle farm he made and it was so amazing. It was soft and had so much flavor. It even had a different consistency than what you buy. He said it's like really fresh mozzarella from old school Italy. Then he put some sea salt on it and I was horrified but he was right, it was delicious.




Jacqui said:


> Happy Easter!!​



Happy Easter 
I am doing my normal Sunday routine like breakfast and shopping, and then my Mom and dad are coming out to go to dinner


----------



## Yvonne G

I left my mower and WeedEater out in the driveway because I wasn't finished and wouldn't you know it? It rained during the night! Guess I'm finished mowing.


----------



## Jacqui

No rain here today and it should be a fairly nice temp, but guess what! Snow moving in tonight and colder temps. 

Frustrated right now, because my darn boiled eggs won't peel right. 

This was right after I moved my old truck that yesterday my ex and I put a new battery in it. Darn thing made noise and wouldn't shut off. Guess what needs a new starter and starter cable?  Yesterday as I was paying for the battery, I made the comment about now the truck would break down. Didn't expect it to happen so soon.

Good news is Jeff made it here a couple of hours ago!


----------



## Zamric

Happy Easter!

dinner plans....Hosenphefer and Deviled eggs!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Happy Easter!! Deviled eggs here too! The kids got up at 6 so I am mainlining some caffeine. I want to eat chocolate but I am running with Rob later and I always try to beat him, I never have but today could be the day. I'm feeling lucky!


----------



## Nibbles

Happy Easter everyone!
I am new round here so go easy on me  
Home made Denver fries getting cooked in my kitchen today


----------



## Jacqui

What are Denver fries?

I am going to dye the egg white on my deviled eggs


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Nibbles said:


> Happy Easter everyone!
> I am new round here so go easy on me
> Home made Denver fries getting cooked in my kitchen today



This is just light hearted chat so no need to worry  welcome! I don't know what Denver fries are but the "fries" part sounds good!!


----------



## Nibbles

Haha Denver fries! Ok it's simple get fries and cook um, then get some lush sauce I normally use cream, chilli powder, pepper and garlic.....pour all that over the fries and then grate shed loads of cheese and wack it all under the grill.....top it off with some steak, chicken or pulled pork and just get ur hands and face deep into the dish hehehehe


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Nibbles said:


> Happy Easter everyone!
> I am new round here so go easy on me
> Home made Denver fries getting cooked in my kitchen today



Welcome. While laying in bed, I wondered why we went for an Easter dinner with the family instead of an Easter I've got a hankerin for a pile of bacon, eggs and although I don't eat too many potatoes that'd work to.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Nibbles said:


> Haha Denver fries! Ok it's simple get fries and cook um, then get some lush sauce I normally use cream, chilli powder, pepper and garlic.....pour all that over the fries and then grate shed loads of cheese and wack it all under the grill.....top it off with some steak, chicken or pulled pork and just get ur hands and face deep into the dish hehehehe



Wow, now that is a meal!!


----------



## Kerryann

The fries sound yummy. I do a healthy version sort of like that except they probably err definitely aren't as delicious. 
I cooked breakfast here this morning. I made cherry pancakes and waffles with nongmo veggie sausages.  Mikey was upstairs showering thinking we were going out and came down to fluffy pink pancakes and waffles. He was so excited. They were so good. I didn't make them overly healthy either. I used some marachino cherries and a little bit of the juice, sugar, whole wheat flour, eggs, baking powder, and olive oil in them. I was so full after half a pancake.


----------



## Nibbles

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Wow, now that is a meal!!



Hell yeh....healthy as well of course ;-)




Sent from my iPhone using TortoiseForum mobile app


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sounds greatâ€¦I'll have mine light on the spuds.


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Easter everyone 


Life is good


----------



## Jacqui

Not so much on our Easter menu these years but we will be having ham, chicken/rice casserole, green bean/mush soup casserole, deviled eggs, tater salad, bisquits and strawberry shortcake/ice cream for the ending to it all.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yay to eating dead animals! I've got to start getting ready to leave, folks. I'll talk to you all later.


----------



## Yvonne G

That's one good thing about living alone and not having company. I get to eat whatever I want! The Denver Fries recipe sounds pretty darned good. Glad to have a new face here on Pretend Chat. Welcome to the Group, nibbles.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I'm making roasted chicken since neither of us like ham, mashed potatoes, rolls, stuffing from scratch, and fresh (from the farmers market) strawberry pie.


----------



## theelectraco

Don't like HAM!? Nonsense. I'm about to go start my 8 hour shift at work.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Nope. My digestive tract doesn't agree with cured ham... Or eggs. So I never eat traditional Easter fare.


----------



## theelectraco

I love pretty much all pork. Honey baked ham is my favorite.....but I cannot stand lunch meat ham lol. Ad I don't like turkey on holidays but I love lunch meat turkey.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

It is supposed to be nice but it is over cast and windy and we had snow coverage for to long and now my grass is covered with snow mold. It is very bad for people with allergies and asthma. Look at my sad grass....


It is going to raining around 5 and be a fairly warm week and Rob thinks that will help. I hope he is right!!


----------



## pugsandkids

It's a rainy morning for us. The boys are older so we came up with a Scrabble egg hunt. They got into it, and hunted up 44 plastic eggs with scrabble tiles. Your best word equaled $$. It's not the same as they age, but we had fun.

I made crepes for brunch, and will do a big Easter dinner as well. I have a cat recovering from minor surgery whose not eating. So I'm off to buy the stickiest canned food I can find.




CtTortoiseMom said:


> Happy Easter!! Deviled eggs here too! The kids got up at 6 so I am mainlining some caffeine. I want to eat chocolate but I am running with Rob later and I always try to beat him, I never have but today could be the day. I'm feeling lucky!



Good luck! I envy couples who workout together, my hubby is not interested...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

pugsandkids said:


> It's a rainy morning for us. The boys are older so we came up with a Scrabble egg hunt. They got into it, and hunted up 44 plastic eggs with scrabble tiles. Your best word equaled $$. It's not the same as they age, but we had fun.
> 
> I made crepes for brunch, and will do a big Easter dinner as well. I have a cat recovering from minor surgery whose not eating. So I'm off to buy the stickiest canned food I can find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Easter!! Deviled eggs here too! The kids got up at 6 so I am mainlining some caffeine. I want to eat chocolate but I am running with Rob later and I always try to beat him, I never have but today could be the day. I'm feeling lucky!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck! I envy couples who workout together, my hubby is not interested...
Click to expand...



My husband is in way better shape than me. He goes to the gym, eats a strict plant based diet & drinks black or green tea over coffee. He just stomped me into the ground. Ugh.


I love your scrabble idea! I am going to have to use that!


"Unless someone like you cares a whole awful lot, its not going to get better, it's not." I am sitting here watching the Lorax by myself because everyone else is asleep! Even the dogs are snoring!! Check these two sleepy heads out... Shhhh don't tell Rob I am posting so many pics of him!!


----------



## pugsandkids

That pic is adorable! If everyone's up at 6 am, it's definitely nap time  My high schooler told me to watch the Lorax, he was right, I love it!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

pugsandkids said:


> That pic is adorable! If everyone's up at 6 am, it's definitely nap time  My high schooler told me to watch the Lorax, he was right, I love it!



It is such a good movie!! My other favorite to watch with the kids is "Wreck it Ralph" even my 13 year old liked it!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It would seem its time for me to eat the chocolate cream pie brought just for me.


----------



## pugsandkids

Hmmm, pie...

My cat is eating and drinking for the first time since Friday! I've been syringing water into him the last two days. He's getting older, still thinks he's a scrapper, and had to have an abscess cleaned out. Took him waaay too long to recover this time...My Easter miracle :-D


Wreck it Ralph was cute too, but the Lorax was great.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

pugsandkids said:


> Hmmm, pie...
> 
> My cat is eating and drinking for the first time since Friday! I've been syringing water into him the last two days. He's getting older, still thinks he's a scrapper, and had to have an abscess cleaned out. Took him waaay too long to recover this time...My Easter miracle :-D
> 
> 
> Wreck it Ralph was cute too, but the Lorax was great.





Awww, that's great news! Congrats!!


----------



## Kerryann

RosieRedfoot said:


> Nope. My digestive tract doesn't agree with cured ham... Or eggs. So I never eat traditional Easter fare.



I am allergic to pork and cured meat in general so I never had ham growing up. My grandma used to fry me up some southern style double crispy chicken and everyone else was jealous. 
I had veggie fajitas and my mom brought me an Amish made cheesecake from up north. It's so crazy good.


----------



## pugsandkids

Kerryann said:


> RosieRedfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. My digestive tract doesn't agree with cured ham... Or eggs. So I never eat traditional Easter fare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am allergic to pork and cured meat in general so I never had ham growing up. My grandma used to fry me up some southern style double crispy chicken and everyone else was jealous.
> I had veggie fajitas and my mom brought me an Amish made cheesecake from up north. It's so crazy good.
Click to expand...


Amish Cheesecake?

I'm allergic to beef and turkey, I eat a lot of cured pork!


----------



## Kerryann

pugsandkids said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieRedfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. My digestive tract doesn't agree with cured ham... Or eggs. So I never eat traditional Easter fare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am allergic to pork and cured meat in general so I never had ham growing up. My grandma used to fry me up some southern style double crispy chicken and everyone else was jealous.
> I had veggie fajitas and my mom brought me an Amish made cheesecake from up north. It's so crazy good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Amish Cheesecake?
> 
> I'm allergic to beef and turkey, I eat a lot of cured pork!
Click to expand...


Cheesecake made by Amish people.  So yummy. My mom was right up by my hubby's family's chocolatier, did I spell that wrong?? She didn't think to stop by. 
OMG walking dead is so nuts tonight.
So cute Erin.  
I am happy about the cat and jealous of Ken's chocolate pie. 
I also loved the lorax.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Fresh strawberry pie!


----------



## Kerryann

RosieRedfoot said:


> Fresh strawberry pie!



Oh looks delicious


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Was a bit runny, but most fresh fruit pies without gellatin/pectin in them seem to be that way. Made a delicious strawberry syrup to go on the ice cream though!


----------



## Kerryann

RosieRedfoot said:


> Was a bit runny, but most fresh fruit pies without gellatin/pectin in them seem to be that way. Made a delicious strawberry syrup to go on the ice cream though!



I always wondered how that consistency was in the fruit sauce.
I have potentially sad news.. For me anyway. I avoided citric acid all day but was paranoid because I was reading last night that citric acid allergy can lead to a corn allergy because most commercial citric acid in food if made from corn. I thought like maybe it's true but maybe it's just malarky... Anyway at dinner I had an immediate reaction of hives when I are corn chips. I was trying to figure out if it was psychosomatic???


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm sorta, not really back. I've got to go wrangle up the tortoises. It's still 60 out, here.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Warm night here too! But no tortoise wrangling since Rosie was in the back of her enclosure and refused to walk to the front where I could get her easily so I said fine, no grazing for you! She was sulking (and refusing to eat) since yesterday she got a fat strawberry and today it was lettuce. She'll come around tomorrow though when hungry gets the better of her.

Off to bed though since I realized I have to be up before 7:45 for work tomorrow... Weekends just go too quickly! I hate working early morning shifts >.>


----------



## pugsandkids

We had clouds and rain all day, so the boys have been snugly inside all day. 

I was a huge pig today....I should eat like torts for the rest of the week!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Earring like a tortoise, in my opinion, is over rated.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Today is a good day, Baseball starts today in DC. I also want to say to a certain TFO member that with a nice thought made my Easter a little better, THANK YOU !!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Holy [email protected] !!! I woke up to 4" of fresh fluffy snow! I had the ceiling fan on last night in the bed room because it was upper 50's and now this? Tortoises will be angry after the last two days they've had!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Holy [email protected] !!! I woke up to 4" of fresh fluffy snow! I had the ceiling fan on last night in the bed room because it was upper 50's and now this? Tortoises will be angry after the last two days they've had!



Oh man, that stinks! I woke up to a little rain and there are only a few piles of snow left.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I love that Mrs.C. believes anything I say on April fools day ; )'


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I love that Mrs.C. believes anything I say on April fools day ; )'



Haha, mean! I am so relieved because I thought uh oh, if he got snow I will surely get more snow!


----------



## sibi

Good morning everyone. I woke up with a swollen face today. Don't know what that's about. Funny thing is that it's only on one side. But, anyhow, how's everyone this morning. weather here is great lately.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

You folks with your puffy swollen faces. Mine is nice and smooth.


Sibi, did that field guide link open for you that I emailed?


----------



## Jacqui

Moring! *stiffles a yawn* Jeff left at 2 am, so I tried to make up sleeping this am which never really works. Sorry Yvonne for making you do the early morning work all by yourself. My bed is surrounded with bags of greens, because when we got home last night it was going to be too cold out in the car and I didn't want to waste time unloading greens when I could be sleeping. My bedroom has no heat in it, so it makes a great frig this time of year.  Guess with Jeff gone, I am out of excuses for doing that.

Okay, Mocha is barking/howling in the other room telling me it's past time for her walk, so bye til later.

Sibi is it swollen or swollen and hurtin' too?


----------



## sibi

Well, mine is too. Sorry, had to get you back for Mrs. C lol 
Sorry, Jacqui, it's that time of the year again. 

Need to check on that link because on my phone, it didn't work. I'm on my CP now, so, I'll try again.



Cowboy_Ken said:


> You folks with your puffy swollen faces. Mine is nice and smooth.
> 
> 
> Sibi, did that field guide link open for you that I emailed?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Nice, thanks Sibi! I didn't even know it was April Fools today! I guess I better wait until tomorrow to tell Rob I am pregnant.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

You too? So am I Karen and I will be so rich! Man pregnant , film at 11:00!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> You too? So am I Karen and I will be so rich! Man pregnant , film at 11:00!



Well my story will be on Jerry Springer because Rob is snipped. Sooo that was obviously my April Fools FAIL!


----------



## sibi

Yeah, right. Well, in that case, tell him you're having twins. 



CtTortoiseMom said:


> Nice, thanks Sibi! I didn't even know it was April Fools today! I guess I better wait until tomorrow to tell Rob I am pregnant.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I stink at April fools!


----------



## sibi

Hahahah, you crack me up  You can't try to fool someone if you just stated in the previous post that Rob was snipped.  You're just too cute, though. Love ya.


CtTortoiseMom said:


> I stink at April fools!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

sibi said:


> Hahahah, you crack me up  You can't try to fool someone if you just stated in the previous post that Rob was snipped.  You're just too cute, though. Love ya.
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stink at April fools!
Click to expand...

We have this friend in our town that got a vasectomy after his 3rd child and did not go back to check if he was all clear and his wife ended up pregnant with twins. Now they have 5 kids, 4 of which are boys!! That story had many men in my town scared!!


----------



## Zamric

CtTortoiseMom said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahah, you crack me up  You can't try to fool someone if you just stated in the previous post that Rob was snipped.  You're just too cute, though. Love ya.
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stink at April fools!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have this friend in our town that got a vasectomy after his 3rd child and did not go back to check if he was all clear and his wife ended up pregnant with twins. Now they have 5 kids, 4 of which are boys!! That story had many men in my town scared!!
Click to expand...


Speaking as "One Who Is Clipped", a story like that would scare the Bajebus outta me!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Zamric said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahah, you crack me up  You can't try to fool someone if you just stated in the previous post that Rob was snipped.  You're just too cute, though. Love ya.
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stink at April fools!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have this friend in our town that got a vasectomy after his 3rd child and did not go back to check if he was all clear and his wife ended up pregnant with twins. Now they have 5 kids, 4 of which are boys!! That story had many men in my town scared!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Speaking as "One Who Is Clipped", a story like that would scare the Bajebus outta me!
Click to expand...

Yep, my husband got checked 3 times to make sure he was all set!


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Good morning everyone. I woke up with a swollen face today. Don't know what that's about. Funny thing is that it's only on one side. But, anyhow, how's everyone this morning. weather here is great lately.



Oh no  Do you know what caused it? 


You guys and your april fools.. I didn't even realize it was the 1st.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann, gather your most productive team and tell them that that department has been sold to a company in India, and let them know team will be kept in tack with moving expenses paid. You really learn a lot about people if you can keep a straight face.


----------



## Thalatte

Morning everyone. How have you all been?


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Kerryann, gather your most productive team and tell them that that department has been sold to a company in India, and let them know team will be kept in tack with moving expenses paid. You really learn a lot about people if you can keep a straight face.



considering like 65% of them are from India they would probably be happier than most would imagine.  We just acquired a new company and now i have to integrate a whole new team.. eek.. I feel like someone is playing a joke on me.
My day is good.


----------



## Thalatte

Tell them your relocating to bahrain. T


----------



## Yvonne G

Thalatte said:


> Morning everyone. How have you all been?



I'm good! Did a little yard work in the Russian and desert tortoise pens this a.m. The grass is getting really high and I noticed a few fox tail weeds that needed pulling. While I was in there I saw the little male Russian sitting in the same place in the middle of the grass for a long time, while the girls were up against the fence sunning. After a bit I picked him up to check him and he had three or four red ants biting him. One was dug into the skin at the edge of his eye and I couldn't get him to let go. I finally had to pick him off with the tweezers. Stupid little tortoise was just going to sit there and allow the darned ants to sting him to death. I hate those ants! They usually leave the tortoises alone, unless its baby tortoises. Don't know why they went after a grown tortoise. Now I'm going to have to keep going out there and checking on him. Trouble with that pen is its so overgrown you can't see where the ant hill is.


----------



## Thalatte

Once you find the ant hill or places the ants usually are sprinkle som cream if wheat in those areas. The ants will eat it, and it will expand in their bellies and kill them. But it's completely harmless to other animals.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

emysemys said:


> Thalatte said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning everyone. How have you all been?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm good! Did a little yard work in the Russian and desert tortoise pens this a.m. The grass is getting really high and I noticed a few fox tail weeds that needed pulling. While I was in there I saw the little male Russian sitting in the same place in the middle of the grass for a long time, while the girls were up against the fence sunning. After a bit I picked him up to check him and he had three or four red ants biting him. One was dug into the skin at the edge of his eye and I couldn't get him to let go. I finally had to pick him off with the tweezers. Stupid little tortoise was just going to sit there and allow the darned ants to sting him to death. I hate those ants! They usually leave the tortoises alone, unless its baby tortoises. Don't know why they went after a grown tortoise. Now I'm going to have to keep going out there and checking on him. Trouble with that pen is its so overgrown you can't see where the ant hill is.
Click to expand...

Poor sweet tortoise  I hate those ants too!!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Fire ant bites are no fun!


----------



## Zamric

RosieRedfoot said:


> Fire ant bites are no fun!



NO! No they are not! But they are memorable!


----------



## Jacqui

I think I would rather have cold/snow then fire ants.


----------



## Yurusumaji

Jacqui said:


> I think I would rather have cold/snow then fire ants.



I whole-heartedly agree with this sentiment.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Fire ants have yet to develop textiles for warmth, so I'm ok with them. We have carpenter ants, and they destroy your house. And they're not small, they're up to 1.5" long. They don't sting. They bite with jaws that can chew through a 4x4!


----------



## Zamric

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Fire ants have yet to develop textiles for warmth, so I'm ok with them. We have carpenter ants, and they destroy your house. And they're not small, they're up to 1.5" long. They don't sting. They bite with jaws that can chew through a 4x4!



Yah.... I had those when they came looking for Termites. Turns out, if you got 1, you probably got both!


----------



## Thalatte

So I have been going out to various places on weekends thinking I would meet someone to date.
I was kinda proud of myself. Went to jazz clubs, bars, bookstore, etc..


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We're hard pressed to find termites in these parts. Problem for us with carpenter ants, they like damp wood. We get rain and almost everyone has a stump on their place. The ants move into the roots of the stump, then they send satellite colonies to invade a home with wood to ground contact or a leak around the roof line.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Thalatte said:


> So I have been going out to various places on weekends thinking I would meet someone to date.
> I was kinda proud of myself. Went to jazz clubs, bars, bookstore, etc..



I am proud of you too! A Jazz club is a great idea! Anybody worth talking to?


----------



## Thalatte

No but a guy I knew in jr high friended me on Facebook and we have been messaging alot. He wants to set up a date after I move back to yuma.


The jazz club was a blast. Their pianist was wonderful. Image gone like twice a week.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Thalatte said:


> No but a guy I knew in jr high friended me on Facebook and we have been messaging alot. He wants to set up a date after I move back to yuma.
> 
> 
> The jazz club was a blast. Their pianist was wonderful. Image gone like twice a week.





There is an amazing Jazz club in NYC called the Blue Note. It is a very small venu and they pack people in so tight you have no choice but to share your table with strangers. By the end of the night everyone knows everyone and the talent they book is unreal! I am an upright bass fan myself but I really like any instrument that is playing jazz!


----------



## Yvonne G

I just realized what an old fogey, stick-in-the-mud I am.


----------



## Thalatte

What makes you say that Yvonne?


----------



## Yvonne G

Reading about you folks going out and doing things, enjoying crowds, etc. I hate all that.


----------



## Thalatte

So do I. It's why I am proud that I did it. The entire time I sit in the far back away from people and listen to the music.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Thalatte said:


> So do I. It's why I am proud that I did it. The entire time I sit in the far back away from people and listen to the music.



Don't sit in the back, be seen. You will find someone that has a common musical interest and even if it isn't a love connection. Friends are great too. 

TFOers...... Anyone love jazz, reptiles and young women? Thallatte is single . 
Post in chat if you are interested. Yep, it would be easier to just PM her but then my nosy butt couldn't see it. 

I am off to Travel hockey tryouts....


----------



## Thalatte

So what tfo has turned into a dating service?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Thalatte said:


> So what tfo has turned into a dating service?



No but I think there are some great catches on here. If I wasn't old & married with a 100 kids and animals....


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> I just realized what an old fogey, stick-in-the-mud I am.



Yeah but we love you!




CtTortoiseMom said:


> Thalatte said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what tfo has turned into a dating service?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No but I think there are some great catches on here. If I wasn't old & married with a 100 kids and animals....
Click to expand...


Oh yeah! If I were younger, smarter, prettier and single I know a couple I would be chasing.


----------



## Thalatte

Jacqui you are gorgeous enough! No need to outshine the rest if us even more!


----------



## Jacqui

Thalatte said:


> Jacqui you are gorgeous enough! No need to outshine the rest if us even more!



*slips on the hipwaders to manage the deep bs* Your comments are sweet, but in reality, I don't have and never did have good looks. Right now with my psoriasis, I make folks run the other way.


----------



## Thalatte

Well I tried...


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I've been bitten twice by fire ants. On the same toe. It's also the toe I broke on day 2 on vacation in Hawaii (stubbed it doing laundry) so I couldn't go in the ocean or pool annnd shortly after moving I dropped a lamp base (bulb socket side down) and it peeled off half the flesh on that toe. I don't know why, but my left "ring" toe is unlucky. 

Nice warm 76 degree day here. Might take Rosie out and finish my planter boxes seeing as I bought the flowers!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Thalatte said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what tfo has turned into a dating service?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No but I think there are some great catches on here. If I wasn't old & married with a 100 kids and animals....
Click to expand...


Speaking of old and married, how is everyone?


----------



## Jacqui

RosieRedfoot said:


> Nice warm 76 degree day here. Might take Rosie out and finish my planter boxes seeing as I bought the flowers!



What kinds did you end up getting?




Thalatte said:


> Well I tried...



Yes you did and it was very nice of you.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Ever had your toe bitten by a tort? Gah, that doesn't feel good! She just went after my big toe >.<


----------



## Thalatte

No but I had a box turtle bite my ear that hurt.


----------



## Jacqui

Nopers, I watch very carefully where the tortoises are so nobody gets a chance.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Are we still talking about jazz clubs and the TFO dating service?


----------



## sibi

I've been bitten by Baby Runt twice as I was hand feeding him. Let me tell you, he has a harder bit than my other two giants. How the heck is everyone? I've been away doing stuff and it seems that everytime I do, there are three to five pages to read just to keep up.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Ever had your toe bitten by a tort? Gah, that doesn't feel good! She just went after my big toe >.<


Double post... Odd. I took a video of her fighting the vicious earthworm.. That thing didn't like being bit either!



Mm worm



Looking for more to eat


----------



## Thalatte

No cowboy now we are talking about mean vicious attack tortoises!


----------



## sibi

Kim, those pics of Rosie are precious.


----------



## Thalatte

RosieRedfoot said:


> Ever had your toe bitten by a tort? Gah, that doesn't feel good! She just went after my big toe >.<
> 
> 
> Double post... Odd. I took a video of her fighting the vicious earthworm.. That thing didn't like being bit either!
> 
> 
> Mm worm
> 
> 
> Looking for more to eat





See there is one now!!!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Do I have some food in my beak?


----------



## sibi

A really save way to kill off the red ants is to spread corn meal near and on the hill. They eat the meal and feed it to the queen. They can't digest the stuff, so they implode. Problem solved.


emysemys said:


> Thalatte said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning everyone. How have you all been?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm good! Did a little yard work in the Russian and desert tortoise pens this a.m. The grass is getting really high and I noticed a few fox tail weeds that needed pulling. While I was in there I saw the little male Russian sitting in the same place in the middle of the grass for a long time, while the girls were up against the fence sunning. After a bit I picked him up to check him and he had three or four red ants biting him. One was dug into the skin at the edge of his eye and I couldn't get him to let go. I finally had to pick him off with the tweezers. Stupid little tortoise was just going to sit there and allow the darned ants to sting him to death. I hate those ants! They usually leave the tortoises alone, unless its baby tortoises. Don't know why they went after a grown tortoise. Now I'm going to have to keep going out there and checking on him. Trouble with that pen is its so overgrown you can't see where the ant hill is.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kerryann

I think you are all the most beautiful people. You have great hearts and that's the most important thing.
My day felt like an April fools joke. I was so exhausted today after running around all day but nothing was bad. 
It was so cold here in MI today. I had frozen drops on my windshield this morning. 
I am trying to eat a small piece of cheesecake and it's so rich I am having a hard time choking it down.


----------



## sibi

I could've helped you with the cheesecake 


Kerryann said:


> I think you are all the most beautiful people. You have great hearts and that's the most important thing.
> My day felt like an April fools joke. I was so exhausted today after running around all day but nothing was bad.
> It was so cold here in MI today. I had frozen drops on my windshield this morning.
> I am trying to eat a small piece of cheesecake and it's so rich I am having a hard time choking it down.


----------



## Thalatte

I need a nap...


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> I could've helped you with the cheesecake
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are all the most beautiful people. You have great hearts and that's the most important thing.
> My day felt like an April fools joke. I was so exhausted today after running around all day but nothing was bad.
> It was so cold here in MI today. I had frozen drops on my windshield this morning.
> I am trying to eat a small piece of cheesecake and it's so rich I am having a hard time choking it down.
Click to expand...


There's a lot left


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Watching the Lorax on our new 64" plasma tv. Went from a 42" cheapie clearance tv to this one and it's like getting new glasses! Holy cow!


----------



## Thalatte

Is it a good movie?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Yeah, it is. As long as you like Dr Seuss and aren't put off by a green promoting (or "dirty hippie" as my dad calls it) movie.


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> I've been bitten by Baby Runt twice as I was hand feeding him. Let me tell you, he has a harder bit than my other two giants. How the heck is everyone? I've been away doing stuff and it seems that everytime I do, there are three to five pages to read just to keep up.



Mike gets bitten a lot but I must move quick because I usually avoid it. Betty was so mad at him the other night she head bobbed and then snapped at him. I don't know why but she doesn't get so mad at me for beating her beak hole but Mikey takes the anger. 




RosieRedfoot said:


> Watching the Lorax on our new 64" plasma tv. Went from a 42" cheapie clearance tv to this one and it's like getting new glasses! Holy cow!



I loved the lorax


----------



## Yvonne G

Kerryann said:


> I am trying to eat a small piece of cheesecake and it's so rich I am having a hard time choking it down.



ooooooo...I'd love to have to endure that choking process. I LOVE cheescake!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Most people love my cheesecake. Enough to say blasphemous things, like "Jesus may turn water into wine but He ain't got nothing on Kim's cheesecake" 

I find it funny and don't think it's the best thing EVER but my family and friends beg to differ. Guess if we have a tort get together it shall become a cheesecake bake-off!


----------



## Kerryann

emysemys said:


> ooooooo...I'd love to have to endure that choking process. I LOVE cheescake!



I'm not a huge cheesecake lover but it's so yummy. The flavor is fantastic but the consistency throes me off. 
I had a bite of real I've cream Saturday and out was weird too.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I love cheesecake too and Rob makes a really good cheesecake with no cracks!! He thinks that the water bath is the secret to a perfect Cheesecake. He made me a Heath bar cheesecake for my birthday and it was very rich but very good!! 

I am off to watch the season finale of Walking Dead, thanks for no spoilers Kerryann!!


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> I love cheesecake too and Rob makes a really good cheesecake with no cracks!! He thinks that the water bath is the secret to a perfect Cheesecake. He made me a Heath bar cheesecake for my birthday and it was very rich but very good!!
> 
> I am off to watch the season finale of Walking Dead, thanks for no spoilers Kerryann!!



Oh it's a good show.


----------



## sibi

That's because you need to taste my cheesecake. It's so light and airy you can eat two pieces in one sitting. 


Kerryann said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> ooooooo...I'd love to have to endure that choking process. I LOVE cheescake!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a huge cheesecake lover but it's so yummy. The flavor is fantastic but the consistency throes me off.
> I had a bite of real I've cream Saturday and out was weird too.
Click to expand...


----------



## pugsandkids

I'm eating whipped cream w/strawberries and chocolate syrup. I ate like a tort for the first few meals!

Watching Gator Boys, love this show!


----------



## Thalatte

I am drinking a Pepsi and watching workout tapes...does his count as exercise?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Are you bringing the Pepsi to your mouth with your arm, or are you using a straw? If you're using a straw it doesn't count.


----------



## Thalatte

No straw...so it counts?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Watching football counts for me. I can't imagine watching a workout show. That would be pain I'm sure I'd feel for days. 
Shirt answer, yes.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Speaking of sports, did you see the video of Kevin Ware who is a basketball player for Louisville, (i think) break his leg? Ugh, it actually hurts to watch!!


----------



## Thalatte

Oh thank goodness...I was thinking I hadn't exercised in the past week but I guess I was wrong!


No is it that graphic?


----------



## pugsandkids

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Speaking of sports, did you see the video of Kevin Ware who is a basketball player for Louisville, (i think) break his leg? Ugh, it actually hurts to watch!!



There was a lot of talk about it here, I did not want to see! Poor kid...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Thalatte said:


> Oh thank goodness...I was thinking I hadn't exercised in the past week but I guess I was wrong!
> 
> 
> No is it that graphic?





Depends which video, he lands wrong and snaps his tibia through his skin like a jagged piece of wood. His team mates were crying it was so bad!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Really? That killed chat?


Not being insensitive, but that's it? Everyone bailed?


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> That's because you need to taste my cheesecake. It's so light and airy you can eat two pieces in one sitting.
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> ooooooo...I'd love to have to endure that choking process. I LOVE cheescake!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a huge cheesecake lover but it's so yummy. The flavor is fantastic but the consistency throes me off.
> I had a bite of real I've cream Saturday and out was weird too.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Woo how do you make it?




CtTortoiseMom said:


> Speaking of sports, did you see the video of Kevin Ware who is a basketball player for Louisville, (i think) break his leg? Ugh, it actually hurts to watch!!



Yes, I wanted to unwatch it. I had no idea when I clicked the link. I thought it was going to be funny.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Really? That killed chat?
> 
> 
> Not being insensitive, but that's it? Everyone bailed?





I think the fact that it was almost 2:30am EST is what killed chat. I fell asleep around midnight and had nightmares of zombies needing breathing treatments. 
Good morning all! 

I can't go in and see Sid because it is a school and with CT's new heightened securities I am not welcome at a school my children do not attend. The guy was really nice and said that when he goes there on a weekend, he will tell me and I can go too. Princess Leia and Chewy are doing great. The reptile shop owner who has Chewy can't believe he is only almost two, he said Chewy is the biggest GPB yearling he has ever seen and that he is the most aggressive leopard too. He said he stomps around his enclosure like a sulcata. Maybe he was watching Sid  that's my tortoise news.


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? That killed chat?
> 
> 
> Not being insensitive, but that's it? Everyone bailed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the fact that it was almost 2:30am EST is what killed chat. I fell asleep around midnight and had nightmares of zombies needing breathing treatments.
> Good morning all!
> 
> I can't go in and see Sid because it is a school and with CT's new heightened securities I am not welcome at a school my children do not attend. The guy was really nice and said that when he goes there on a weekend, he will tell me and I can go too. Princess Leia and Chewy are doing great. The reptile shop owner who has Chewy can't believe he is only almost two, he said Chewy is the biggest GPB yearling he has ever seen and that he is the most aggressive leopard too. He said he stomps around his enclosure like a sulcata. Maybe he was watching Sid  that's my tortoise news.
Click to expand...




Awww  that stinks.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I need to watch the finale of walking dead... Speaking of exercise, this tv lets you talk to control it. Like changing channels or volume. Too bad you have to speak to it like someone who needs a hearing aid.... My neighbors probably think I'm just bossily ordering someone to change it for me, lol.


----------



## pugsandkids

RosieRedfoot said:


> I need to watch the finale of walking dead... Speaking of exercise, this tv lets you talk to control it. Like changing channels or volume. Too bad you have to speak to it like someone who needs a hearing aid.... My neighbors probably think I'm just bossily ordering someone to change it for me, lol.



LOL, i can imagine!

I watched some tv in bed last night (something I hardly ever do) the colors were all wonky. Once hubby catches on it'll give him a reason to buy a new living room tv...I dislike buying TVs!


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh, that poor kid! I just watched the video. I can't imagine how much that must have hurt. But it seems that the leg broke awfully easy, huh?


I'm having a hard time getting started this a.m. It's almost 8am and I'm still in the house. Normally by this time I've already got the horse poop picked up. It's supposed to be a pretty nice day, weather-wise, so I don't know why I'm having difficulties getting going. I see a good book and a comfortable recliner chair in my immediate future.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

emysemys said:


> Oh, that poor kid! I just watched the video. I can't imagine how much that must have hurt. But it seems that the leg broke awfully easy, huh?
> 
> 
> I'm having a hard time getting started this a.m. It's almost 8am and I'm still in the house. Normally by this time I've already got the horse poop picked up. It's supposed to be a pretty nice day, weather-wise, so I don't know why I'm having difficulties getting going. I see a good book and a comfortable recliner chair in my immediate future.





I thought the same thing about the leg breaking easily and an immediate compound fracture! I was wondering if they might find some sort of bone disease in surgery. Or does he have a history of malnutrition. So many questions! 

That's my kind of day Yvonne!


----------



## Thalatte

I slept in a bit this morning and woke up in a panic as piper was supposed to be at daycare...but she was still sleeping so I guess it isn't such an issue...ah well.


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, that poor kid! I just watched the video. I can't imagine how much that must have hurt. But it seems that the leg broke awfully easy, huh?
> 
> 
> I'm having a hard time getting started this a.m. It's almost 8am and I'm still in the house. Normally by this time I've already got the horse poop picked up. It's supposed to be a pretty nice day, weather-wise, so I don't know why I'm having difficulties getting going. I see a good book and a comfortable recliner chair in my immediate future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the same thing about the leg breaking easily and an immediate compound fracture! I was wondering if they might find some sort of bone disease in surgery. Or does he have a history of malnutrition. So many questions!
> 
> That's my kind of day Yvonne!
Click to expand...




I read in one of the articles yesterday that they theorize that he had a stress fracture that finally broke fully.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I'm never a morning person. I like waking leisurely. Too bad the rest of the world doesn't agree with me.  Seriously, who needs to buy new decor and stuff at 8am? 

I saw that break of his leg and was horrified as well. Can't even imagine...


----------



## Jacqui

Finally getting a few moments in here. Internet is not working once more at home, so am in the library getting a few minutes computer time in. (this way Yvonne will not get worried about me  ). I was happy to see the one box turtle I let stay out all winter has surfaced. Of course it's also now a bit too chilly out there for him.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Internet is not working once more at home.



You ask for a proration of monthly Internet fee, yes?


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Internet is not working once more at home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ask for a proration of monthly Internet fee and whom you need to play wack a mole with also, yes?
Click to expand...



today is frantic and crazy


----------



## Jacqui

I think you like it a bit crazy Kerryann! 

Nice to come home and find that atleast for now, the internet is back up.


----------



## sibi

Jacqui, as many blackouts as you've had on internet, you should be able to negotiate a discount. I often do it when internet goes down for a better part of a day. Just think if you add all the hours up, a half day here, a half day there, you can definitely work out something. Don't speak to a rep, speak to a supervisor.


Thalatte, when are you done

with that family? When does your contract expire?


Thalatte said:


> I slept in a bit this morning and woke up in a panic as piper was supposed to be at daycare...but she was still sleeping so I guess it isn't such an issue...ah well.


----------



## Jacqui

My neighbor just came home, so no more dog sitting!  She had taken with her the ***** hat was due to whelp. The puppies came yesterday, two little males. I am surprised how big chi puppies are at birth.


----------



## sibi

Oh, I'm truly happy for you. Now, you can get back to living your life. Oh, btw, how's our Dude? And has the tecneu or tea tree oil helped any?


Jacqui said:


> My neighbor just came home, so no more dog sitting!  She had taken with her the **** hat was due to whelp. The puppies came yesterday, two little males. I am surprised how big chi puppies are at birth.


----------



## Jacqui

Dude has become a bit of a primadonna only wanting to eat when he is outside. I think he has become addicted to crap, if you ask me. 

Right now I am trying the Clobetasol Propionate ointment the first dermatologist gave me. When I went to the "speacilst" dermatologist they want me to either do a pill therapy or the shot one. Currently things are better then two weeks ago with the outbreak. This means I am debating just going with the ointment/soaks/creams and lotions along with trying to lose all stress factors. Or option #2 going onto the pills or option #3 (Dr's pick) going onto the shots. With both shots and pills I first have to have blood work done. With the shots I also will need a chest xray and TB test. Both the pils and shots would be for life. I don't know too much about the pills except they would cost me each month, are a sporadic schedule of taking them (which I can see me forgetting to take them on the right days or times). The shots I know more about: after the first month or two it's one shot a month and the company sends out reminders even, they shot comes in the mail, may end up only being $5 a month in cost to me... now the bad stuff lowers my immunity (so even a simple cold means I need to see the Dr), raises chance of some cancers, yearly TB/blood checks (not sure about the chest xrays), and in 10 years a liver biopsy.


----------



## jaizei

RosieRedfoot said:


> I'm never a morning person. I like waking leisurely. Too bad the rest of the world doesn't agree with me.  Seriously, who needs to buy new decor and stuff at 8am?
> 
> I saw that break of his leg and was horrified as well. Can't even imagine...



I do at least 90% of my shopping before 8am.  I wish more stores opened early.

The main reason I prefer Home Depot over Lowe's is that Home Depot used to open earlier than Lowe's.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Eww.. Morning people, lol. I like getting up at 10am and going to bed around 1 or 2. Some call it lazy, I call it well rested


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Dude has become a bit of a primadonna only wanting to eat when he is outside. I think he has become addicted to crap, if you ask me.
> 
> Right now I am trying the Clobetasol Propionate ointment the first dermatologist gave me. When I went to the "speacilst" dermatologist they want me to either do a pill therapy or the shot one. Currently things are better then two weeks ago with the outbreak. This means I am debating just going with the ointment/soaks/creams and lotions along with trying to lose all stress factors. Or option #2 going onto the pills or option #3 (Dr's pick) going onto the shots. With both shots and pills I first have to have blood work done. With the shots I also will need a chest xray and TB test. Both the pils and shots would be for life. I don't know too much about the pills except they would cost me each month, are a sporadic schedule of taking them (which I can see me forgetting to take them on the right days or times). The shots I know more about: after the first month or two it's one shot a month and the company sends out reminders even, they shot comes in the mail, may end up only being $5 a month in cost to me... now the bad stuff lowers my immunity (so even a simple cold means I need to see the Dr), raises chance of some cancers, yearly TB/blood checks (not sure about the chest xrays), and in 10 years a liver biopsy.



The shots sound like a better option 




Jacqui said:


> I think you like it a bit crazy Kerryann!
> 
> Nice to come home and find that atleast for now, the internet is back up.



I like it a bit crazy but omg today was like one cluster after another. 

SO I just realized that tomorrow night i had dinner with my dads family. I am nervous.


----------



## Yurusumaji

I used to be a night owl who slept in late, but GusGus wakes me up around 7:15 a.m. so I am in bed at fairly normal hours most nights.

Too much to do to sleep in anymore!


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> The shots sound like a better option
> 
> SO I just realized that tomorrow night i had dinner with my dads family. I am nervous.



The shots even with the tests I would have to do first and then the liver biopsy in 10 years?

Why are you nervous about the family dinner?




Yurusumaji said:


> I used to be a night owl who slept in late, but GusGus wakes me up around 7:15 a.m. so I am in bed at fairly normal hours most nights.
> 
> Too much to do to sleep in anymore!



It's my animals too that keep me from being able to stay up late and thus sleep in late. Of course every so often I can sneak in a later start.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Someone said shots?


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Someone said shots?



Once a month, self given in the thigh


Not the shots like with whiskey.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I seeâ€¦no bartender involved.


----------



## Jacqui

Nopers and the only bullets are the ones to be bitten, not ones that are fired from a gun.


----------



## sibi

I don't know Jacqui, about the shots. First of all, self administering shots in the thigh has to go through the muscle. That's tough to do, and painful; however, that's the least of your worries. The immune system will weaken and leave you vulnerable to pneumonia, T.B., or anything out there that your body can't fight. You may as well be HIV positive because your immune system will be compromised. Then, there's the liver. Those pills act like a poison that has to go though the liver. How long can a liver go that before it fails. It's just not worth it in my opinion. You'll just have to do the creams, UV lights, lotions, and whatever else you can do to bring relief. Reducing stress goes a long way to preventing flare-ups and living longer. That's my opinion because that's what I would do if I were you.

An afterthought: who will take care of all the animals if you had to go to the hospital due to your body's inability to fight off any infection or disease?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Hi all, Rand is on orapred and they just upped it to twice a day so now he is running around like a maniac and it's almost 10. Waaa I'm tired. 

With regards to Jacqui's intramuscular psoriasis shots. I guess it depends on your current quality of life and your risk of exposure to illness. The world is a very scary place for people with a weakened immune system. For instance everyone has staph that lives on their skin but people with weakened immune systems are constantly getting staph infections in the tiniest cuts and with MRSA as rampant as it is and I think you mentioned that you are diabetic this sounds like a very dangerous combination. Plus, I it's always good to know how long the medication has been on the market and how effective it has been for other people, what is the average demographic and of course what were the side effects with long term use. You don't want to become Big Pharma's guinea pig. 
Another thought I had is, what is different? Is the psoriasis outbreak because of something else, like your diabetes? Maybe getting a full CBC by your PCP will help discover something easy to fix making your flare up the side effect. You may know and have done this stuff, I have been thinking about it since you posted and thought i'd share my thoughts.


----------



## Kerryann

Yurusumaji said:


> I used to be a night owl who slept in late, but GusGus wakes me up around 7:15 a.m. so I am in bed at fairly normal hours most nights.
> 
> Too much to do to sleep in anymore!



My dogs do not let me sleep in very long at all. They say they speak for the tortoises and fish too. My loach waits out for me every morning and then when I put his pellets in he pounces on his food 

Whiskey?? should we change this from pretend chat to pretend bar 

I agree with Sibi but stress can be hard to manage when it's external. I would offer up some good advice but I am the worst. I just get my facials and laugh with my employees and friends when I can to help me ease it. I still am going slightly insane though.

In good news I have been eliminating things i might be allergic too and I am losing weight very quickly. This whole starvation plan is working wonders. I am getting a bit cranky though. Actually though, I think my allergy symptoms are getting better. I ate popcorn tonight and I havent had an episode of hives so maybe corn isn't my enemy. woo hoo


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann of course it maybe how the corn is processed rather then the corn itself. 

My outbreaks have always been as a result of stress, atleast the ones as an adult. I have had this stuff since early childhood. This go round started with Jeff and the whole cancer thing. It continued getting worse until I decided I could not do the summer job at the greenhouse. Once I decided no job, things have gotten better. Of course that is also around the time I almost made it a full time job keeping myself slimey (covered in cream) did the vinegar soaks, ect..,

I know I can't take another time of it being so bad. It took over my life with not being able to sleep, to sit, to walk, or move in any way between the pain and the itch.

The immunity loss worries me a bit, but then again I am pretty isolated and already stay away from folks. It's also pretty much what Jeff is living with, too.

The diabetes is under control with diet, except once more when I go under stress.


I also will admit, I have been heavily leaning towards just going with the current treatment. Which is why it's been almost a week since the last appt I have not called the insurance company to see what they would allow me to do. It's like if I can make due with what I have, I would rather keep the "good stuff" for when I really really need it.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann of course it maybe how the corn is processed rather then the corn itself.
> 
> My outbreaks have always been as a result of stress, atleast the ones as an adult. I have had this stuff since early childhood. This go round started with Jeff and the whole cancer thing. It continued getting worse until I decided I could not do the summer job at the greenhouse. Once I decided no job, things have gotten better. Of course that is also around the time I almost made it a full time job keeping myself slimey (covered in cream) did the vinegar soaks, ect..,
> 
> I know I can't take another time of it being so bad. It took over my life with not being able to sleep, to sit, to walk, or move in any way between the pain and the itch.
> 
> The immunity loss worries me a bit, but then again I am pretty isolated and already stay away from folks. It's also pretty much what Jeff is living with, too.
> 
> The diabetes is under control with diet, except once more when I go under stress.



That could be true about three corn Jacqui. 

You have been through so much stress lately. Your fortitude through all of this has been amazing. 
My immunity was compromised after my heart problem so you can survive it. You just have to be a little more careful and when you feel ill get to the doctors office without passing go.


----------



## Jacqui

*Good Morning!!​*

It is so nice to be able to start once more finding weeds growing, in my case dandelions. I had not saw any blooms until I was paying my light bill Monday. There were two gloriously cheerful blooms right along the building. I would have loved to have plucked them and brought them home for a special treat for a lucky tortoise or two, but feared that spot might get chemicals on it. Still made my day to see them.


----------



## Kerryann

Good morning. It's hump day woot.. 
Today is not looking to be any better than yesterday was but I am gonna make the best of it. I am trying to only weigh myself weekly so I can stop being such a psycho but I accidentally got on the scale this morning and was a lb down. 




Jacqui said:


> *Good Morning!!​*
> 
> It is so nice to be able to start once more finding weeds growing, in my case dandelions. I had not saw any blooms until I was paying my light bill Monday. There were two gloriously cheerful blooms right along the building. I would have loved to have plucked them and brought them home for a special treat for a lucky tortoise or two, but feared that spot might get chemicals on it. Still made my day to see them.





I am jealous. Nothing is growing here yet.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann I am sure your day will give you enough thrills and anxious moments to make it an interesting day and you would hate it if it weren't.  Now go get 'em!


----------



## Kerryann

I forgot to post up this rant last night because luckily for my neighbor lady I was too exhausted from work. So yesterday I am driving home up to my house and I see the mother of the wild children behind me (did I mention that now they have procured a dog... a disaster waiting to happen ugh.. ) and her two kids walking down the side of my street. She looked at me funny as I drove by but I waved as I am civil. I should mention she was walking with the two kids smoking her cig in her fuzzy slippers and cut off sweats also just so you can get the visual. Now you all have heard me complain that I have asked her a million times to ask her kids not to run through my yard and especially not where the dogs poop area is located. I mean if they were playing down on the border of my yard where it meets theirs I wouldn't be all old man like.. stay off my yard but when I have to clean dog poop picking up the squished ones isn't any fun, and my dogs are actually too prissy to step in their own poop. 
So I pull in and park my truck and get out to plug it in and guess who I see walking through my yard exactly where I have asked her to ask the kids not to walk through? She was walking with the two kids in tow right though the poop zone in her fuzzy slippers no less. I was like no wonder we can't get the dang kids to stay out of our yard. Also I should mention the poop zone gets a little muddy during the spring as part of my yard should be deemed a seasonal swamp and she walked right through that. Too effing lazy to walk around four more houses so she could get to her own. I wonder how many times this happens that we don't see. Mikey needs to get cameras up soon.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning all


----------



## Jacqui

To bad you don't have a motion activated water crow or something to help give her a little more instruction on where not to be walking.




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Morning all



Have you had a fix of bacon yet today?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Good Morning! Nothing is growing here yet either and we have awful snow mold all over our grass from large amounts of snow sitting for so long on the grass. It is very sunny here today but windy and in the 30's. It is strange to me that the birds are flying around and singing and I heard a few coyotes howl last night which is indicative of Spring but it is still bitter cold!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Mrs.C., did you see the dandelion flower picture I posted?


----------



## Jacqui

The animals are using their positive attitudes.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

No bacon yet...


----------



## Yvonne G

How about a fence, Kerryanne? In order to keep people from walking in front of my house I planted a grape vine at one corner and strung wire across the part where they can walk through. Its two strands and not easy to climb through.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Mrs.C., did you see the dandelion flower picture I posted?



Yes, beats my snow molded grass by a mile


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> How about a fence, Kerryanne? In order to keep people from walking in front of my house I planted a grape vine at one corner and strung wire across the part where they can walk through. Its two strands and not easy to climb through.



As I recall she can't have a fence because of the rules there. However would they allow the grape arbor sorta fence like Yvonne mentioned (which is a great idea for some relief)


----------



## Thalatte

Morning everyone. As soon as my alarm went of my phone started going off so much it fell off the table. I was expecting alot of texts but nope it was just you chatters!

My dog wakes me up at 530 almost every morning except Sunday. Sunday if I so much as move she growls and rolls closer to me. If I move more she continues to climb up on me until she is pinning me down. Then she falls asleep until about noon.


----------



## Jacqui

I feel better, I found a bloom to go with the dandelion greens.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've got wild strawberries that grow in the russian outdoor pen. I don't need to worry about them eating the berries though, they eat the flowers and the berries never have a chance to develop.


----------



## Kerryann

emysemys said:


> How about a fence, Kerryanne? In order to keep people from walking in front of my house I planted a grape vine at one corner and strung wire across the part where they can walk through. Its two strands and not easy to climb through.



I am thinking a row of arbovites and some picker bushes but we can't have fences.


----------



## Thalatte

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've got wild strawberries that grow in the russian outdoor pen. I don't need to worry about them eating the berries though, they eat the flowers and the berries never have a chance to develop.



Is this ok? I was thinking of planting some in my sonorans enclosure but didn't know if the plant itself was bad for them in high quantities.


Also need ideas on other plants besides grass. I have a grass mix and cilantro and hibiscus... What other plant can I get that is fairly good sized and plant in the enclosures? They have eaten all the grass before it has a chance to grow much so I want something already established that isn't seeds.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

You can do ice plant, geraniums and what I do is make a small barrier that prohibits the tortoises from eating it to the ground. Then, when established, I remove the barrier. My favorite are those 1gallon planters the plant comes in. Cut the bottom completely off, then make a complete cut lengthwise on the side. Put this around the plant and it works great.


----------



## sibi

Yeah, now that's an idea. Plant a row of catus with spine needles, or holly bushes that have prickly thorns, or something like that. Those are great deterrents for brats like them. If your community has such struck by-laws, then there's got to be something about residents walking through other resident's property. Look into that.


Kerryann said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about a fence, Kerryanne? In order to keep people from walking in front of my house I planted a grape vine at one corner and strung wire across the part where they can walk through. Its two strands and not easy to climb through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking a row of arbovites and some picker bushes but we can't have fences.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here's a good link for ideas. 

http://www.tlady.clara.net/TortGuide/diet.htm#plantlist


----------



## Thalatte

Ok thanks. I will work on this once I get back home! 

1 week and 4 days!!!!


----------



## sibi

Hey, Cowboy, that's a great idea. Never thought of that. I'll keep that in mind when I start building my outdoor enclosure.



Cowboy_Ken said:


> You can do ice plant, geraniums and what I do is make a small barrier that prohibits the tortoises from eating it to the ground. Then, when established, I remove the barrier. My favorite are those 1gallon planters the plant comes in. Cut the bottom completely off, then make a complete cut lengthwise on the side. Put this around the plant and it works great.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here's another great link. Click on the sub links to the left to pull up flowers, shrubs and bushes, weeds...

http://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/site/plant_database_14.asp


----------



## Thalatte

Thanks cowboy!
I also think I will plant some of the tortoise food in the lizard cages since they won't eat it. Then I can harvest at my leisure.


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Yeah, now that's an idea. Plant a row of catus with spine needles, or holly bushes that have prickly thorns, or something like that. Those are great deterrents for brats like them. If your community has such struck by-laws, then there's got to be something about residents walking through other resident's property. Look into that.
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about a fence, Kerryanne? In order to keep people from walking in front of my house I planted a grape vine at one corner and strung wire across the part where they can walk through. Its two strands and not easy to climb through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking a row of arbovites and some picker bushes but we can't have fences.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


That's a good point. I will have to go read the bylaws. 
I just looked there is nothing but the video is cute. The walking path is at the end of my culdisac. They are basically in front of my house in the video. http://www.angelfire.com/mi4/foxrungreen/framea.html
It is such a nice place to live  I am very sad this has gone so wrong. 
My neighbor next door (I am on a corner lot so she is sort of next to me and behind me all at once) has two kids who love to play with cici. Her kids can't go out and play because of the same scenario with those people. She and I said last year that this spring we would come up with a landscaping solution to seperate the yards but not separate from each other. The tricky part is that I am wondering if they would walk around the edging since it would only go to the end of her yard? This is such a weird situation. I love all of my other neighbors and enjoyed the open space in the back yard. The people who were there before them had a husky and before that a golden retriever. 
We had these bushes between our house and I'd be like Mike (the guy behind us, not my hubs) can I trim these bushes back?? he'd answer like do whatever you want. There was so much mutual respect. We never said anything about the kids playing in the central area but the other kids were respectful, they didn't walk up by peoples houses or if they were really little and did their parents would correct them.


----------



## sibi

Kerryann said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, now that's an idea. Plant a row of catus with spine needles, or holly bushes that have prickly thorns, or something like that. Those are great deterrents for brats like them. If your community has such struck by-laws, then there's got to be something about residents walking through other resident's property. Look into that.
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about a fence, Kerryanne? In order to keep people from walking in front of my house I planted a grape vine at one corner and strung wire across the part where they can walk through. Its two strands and not easy to climb through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking a row of arbovites and some picker bushes but we can't have fences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a good point. I will have to go read the bylaws.
> I just looked there is nothing but the video is cute. The walking path is at the end of my culdisac. They are basically in front of my house in the video. http://www.angelfire.com/mi4/foxrungreen/framea.html
> It is such a nice place to live  I am very sad this has gone so wrong.
> My neighbor next door (I am on a corner lot so she is sort of next to me and behind me all at once) has two kids who love to play with cici. Her kids can't go out and play because of the same scenario with those people. She and I said last year that this spring we would come up with a landscaping solution to seperate the yards but not separate from each other. The tricky part is that I am wondering if they would walk around the edging since it would only go to the end of her yard? This is such a weird situation. I love all of my other neighbors and enjoyed the open space in the back yard. The people who were there before them had a husky and before that a golden retriever.
> We had these bushes between our house and I'd be like Mike (the guy behind us, not my hubs) can I trim these bushes back?? he'd answer like do whatever you want. There was so much mutual respect. We never said anything about the kids playing in the central area but the other kids were respectful, they didn't walk up by peoples houses or if they were really little and did their parents would correct them.
Click to expand...


I'm sure there a by-law that you can use to stop them from trampling through your property. I would first send her a nice letter requesting the she and the kids respect your space. If she doesn't listen, send her another letter, this time you attach a copy of the first, and cc the community board of homeowners assn. If she still doesn't listen, video type all the traspasses, and file a formal complaint with the homeowner 's assn. She'll have to listen, or they can force her to move...in fact, it can even get worse than that. That should do it. But, it will take patience and persistence on your part. It will be worthwhile in the end. You all don't have to suffer with that woman and her kids. It may even be that her husband may not even be aware of the situation. If he has any sense, he may put an end to it himself.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Made an apple pie just for fun. Didn't have enough dough to do a quality lattice work but it's what's on the inside that counts


----------



## Jacqui

I am glad Sibi isn't mad at me. She could be one tough cookie to be against you. 

Is there ice cream for the pie?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Have you seen the movie "This is 40" it is the sequel to "Knocked Up ". It was supposed to be a comedy but I found it totally depressing!!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I have some vanilla bean ice cream left. Totally healthy, I know


----------



## jaizei

Cowboy_Ken said:


> No bacon yet...




[video=youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aU6u-zP7fg0[/video]

If only.


----------



## sibi

Mad at what? Didn't get to catch up yet, but you might as well spit it out?


Jacqui said:


> I am glad Sibi isn't mad at me. She could be one tough cookie to be against you.
> 
> Is there ice cream for the pie?


----------



## Thalatte

Whose having pie? I want some!


----------



## sibi

I want some pie. I want some sweet potato pie, yummy to the tummy. And, of course with vanilla ice cream. Ooo, I got to tell you all...my hubby's company is taking all the worker wives out for an evening of wine tasting. We were just informed that they rented a hummer limo for the evening!!! I will be taking pls ty of pics to show you all. Don't know what to wear. I want to be dressy but I want to wear pants. Anyway, I think I'm getting the silent treatment from everyone except Kerryann. Where's Cowboy? Where's Ja qui and Erin a d Thalatte and the others?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I'm around.. And the one having pie later! 

But first I'm having salad for dinner. Or tortoise food as Cowboy Ken calls it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm here but not really. I've spent almost 5 hours mowing the 1/2 acre footprint of our yard area. Also burned a huge slash pile. We're to get rain starting tomorrow going out till Tuesday. All those huge dandelion blossomsâ€¦off with their heads!!!


And Sibi, I received an over priced, cardboard envelope today. Now I've got to say itâ€¦if you're not aware, sometimes, Sibi can be very silly.


----------



## sibi

Hey Kim, thanks for the mental image of this wonderfully made, aromatic apple pie with a crunchy crust surrounded by vanilla bean ice cream. I'm salivating at the thought of tasting just a bit right now. You know what? I'm hungry. I'm gonna have the Chinese food my hubby brought home for me. I'll be back in a few...


RosieRedfoot said:


> I'm around.. And the one having pie later!
> 
> But first I'm having salad for dinner. Or tortoise food as Cowboy Ken calls it.


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Mad at what? Didn't get to catch up yet, but you might as well spit it out?
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad Sibi isn't mad at me. She could be one tough cookie to be against you.
> 
> Is there ice cream for the pie?
Click to expand...


Was referring to your take action against the neighbor lady and kids. Your just the type who doesn't take crap from anybody. (Sibi this was meant as a nice thing)




sibi said:


> I want some pie. I want some sweet potato pie, yummy to the tummy. And, of course with vanilla ice cream.



For awhile in Nov/Dec I had a craving for this. Bought several frozen sweet tater pies and enjoyed them off and on for weeks. I went with whip cream on them though.


----------



## sibi

Was there anything in the overpriced envelope?



Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm here but not really. I've spent almost 5 hours mowing the 1/2 acre footprint of our yard area. Also burned a huge slash pile. We're to get rain starting tomorrow going out till Tuesday. All those huge dandelion blossomsâ€¦off with their heads!!!
> 
> 
> And Sibi, I received an over priced, cardboard envelope today. Now I've got to say itâ€¦if you're not aware, sometimes, Sibi can be very silly.


----------



## Jacqui

I was working on cleaning out the garden area today. I think I got just under half of it done, but ran out of garbage cans to fill. I saw that some of the turnips from last year are coming back up.  Had not expected that at all.


----------



## sibi

Jacqui, you crack me up.  Of course I knew it was meant as a nice thing. I could never be mad with you though because I know that you are not a vicious person. I know through your various responses to others what a caring, kind-hearted person you can be. So, enough of that. But, you're right about not taking crap from most people. I use to interpret legal documents for a living once. I could read between the lines, so to speak. And, very little thi gs in life really scare me, except that pit/boxer monster killer next door. Also, Kerryann still had a recourse based on the by-laws of the homeowners assn. I'll have to yell her about it when she gets back on.


Jacqui said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mad at what? Didn't get to catch up yet, but you might as well spit it out?
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad Sibi isn't mad at me. She could be one tough cookie to be against you.
> 
> Is there ice cream for the pie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was referring to your take action against the neighbor lady and kids. Your just the type who doesn't take crap from anybody. (Sibi this was meant as a nice thing)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want some pie. I want some sweet potato pie, yummy to the tummy. And, of course with vanilla ice cream.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For awhile in Nov/Dec I had a craving for this. Bought several frozen sweet tater pies and enjoyed them off and on for weeks. I went with whip cream on them though.
Click to expand...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

sibi said:


> I want some pie. I want some sweet potato pie, yummy to the tummy. And, of course with vanilla ice cream. Ooo, I got to tell you all...my hubby's company is taking all the worker wives out for an evening of wine tasting. We were just informed that they rented a hummer limo for the evening!!! I will be taking pls ty of pics to show you all. Don't know what to wear. I want to be dressy but I want to wear pants. Anyway, I think I'm getting the silent treatment from everyone except Kerryann. Where's Cowboy? Where's Ja qui and Erin a d Thalatte and the others?


I'm here and your night out sounds amazing!! A hummer limo sounds like so much fun! I cannot wait to see pics. 

I am so tired right now. I had a long day but I got everything done I needed too and Rand only needs his last breathing treatment and he is off to bed. Our loan on the new house was officially accepted and the full down payment has been cashed by the sellers so we should have a closing date by Friday. Yay!! Brb going to neb Rand.


----------



## Thalatte

Sorry chat hasn't been that busy so I got side tracked cleaning


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Here is my scary Dinosaur, he is actually growling...



I am watching Game of Thrones tonight!!! Yay!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yes Sibi. And Mrs.C. I'm happy to hear Rand wont, in theory, be bouncing off the walls.


----------



## Thalatte

Poor rand! But still so cute!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yes Sibi. And Mrs.C. I'm happy to hear Rand wont, in theory, be bouncing off the walls.



Fingers crossed! I am so run down my dark circles under my eyes have dark circles, haha!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

If anyone wants to make the journey out this a ways, you can pick all the dandelion heads you want. Just give me a heads up so I can ready the bunkhouse as it were.


----------



## sibi

Aw, it's so sad to see little kids having to take breathing treatments just to able to breathe normally. He looks so precious with those rosey cheeks. Does he still have fever? It's got to be rough on you too. Good thing you're still young. I can't do kids anymore, not even my great grandson. 



CtTortoiseMom said:


> Here is my scary Dinosaur, he is actually growling...
> 
> 
> I am watching Game of Thrones tonight!!! Yay!






CtTortoiseMom said:


> Aw, it looks like you need some TLC yourself. I don't wish sick miss on my worst enemies. It torture. On the bright side of your eyes, the house thing is almost over. I'm so happy for you. Did you get a bid o your place?
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Sibi. And Mrs.C. I'm happy to hear Rand wont, in theory, be bouncing off the walls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed! I am so run down my dark circles under my eyes have dark circles, haha!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

sibi said:


> Aw, it's so sad to see little kids having to take breathing treatments must to able to breathe normally. He looks so precious with those rosey cheeks. Does he still have fever? It's got to be rough on you too. Good thing you're still young. I can't do kids anymore, ot even my great grandson.
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my scary Dinosaur, he is actually growling...
> 
> 
> I am watching Game of Thrones tonight!!! Yay!
Click to expand...


From what I can tell, although she gets tired, she does great. She's a trooper that I'd feel proud to have on my side. This is coming from the guy who told the gas station attendant if he couldn't fill my gas can and not get gas on the outside of the can, I'd cut one of his fingers off.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

No fever and he is finally getting better! He is on an antibiotic oral steroids and breathing treatments every 3 hours so he better be!!! We are going to get a full work up at infectious disease tomorrow to see what else we can do to keep him healthy. I love our ID doc. He is British and everything he says sounds so smart and I alway's leave feeling very hopefull .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

For me it would always sound like a Monty Python skit. You kids have heard of the Monty Python troupe right?


----------



## sibi

You know Erin and crew, we should crash on Cowboy's place instead of New York. Since Ken won't come to New York, we'll just have to bring New York to him. And along the way, we pick up Jacqui and who else lives in Nebraska?

Oh, it's just a pipe dream, nobody is going to visit anyone. We all have our animals to care for and won't leave them with anyone. I just realized with my trip to Israel, I can't travel anymore. I've go no one to care for all my animals. And, I won't leave them at a boarding place. I don't trust any place, not even my mil, especially not her!



Cowboy_Ken said:


> If anyone wants to make the journey out this a ways, you can pick all the dandelion heads you want. Just give me a heads up so I can ready the bunkhouse as it were.


----------



## Thalatte

I love Monty python!

Yes I learned the hard way that leaving is no longer a viable option.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> For me it would always sound like a Monty Python skit. You kids have heard of the Monty Python troupe right?


Haha, uh oh I might start laughing tomorrow when he is talking! 
He is a really young guy. I follow him on twitter and he talks about my kids sometimes with other docs. He doesn't say their names but he shoots me a message to tell me and I get to see people talk about them and have them compared to other people and find out various treatments that have/have not worked. I only follow docs and the like on twitter. They often talk about cases and it's do interesting!


----------



## sibi

what did we do to ourselves? I've got perhaps 10-15 more years left on this earth, maybe less, and I'll probably never see my babies have little ones. My hubby will have to care for them, but, he hardly does anything now to care for them except to play or love on them. Now, that's a real father.


Thalatte said:


> I love Monty python!
> 
> Yes I learned the hard way that leaving is no longer a viable option.






Cowboy_Ken said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aw, it's so sad to see little kids having to take breathing treatments must to able to breathe normally. He looks so precious with those rosey cheeks. Does he still have fever? It's got to be rough on you too. Good thing you're still young. I can't do kids anymore, ot even my great grandson.
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my scary Dinosaur, he is actually growling...
> 
> 
> I am watching Game of Thrones tonight!!! Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From what I can tell, although she gets tired, she does great. She's a trooper that I'd feel proud to have on my side. This is coming from the guy who told the gas station attendant if he couldn't fill my gas can and not get gas on the outside of the can, I'd cut one of his fingers off.
Click to expand...


You didn't?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Ok face mask is on, comfy flannel pj's, Vitimin E on my hands and now that I am all smexy I am ready for Game of Thrones. Bye all, I hope you ALL have a great evening.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

sibi said:


> what did we do to ourselves? I've got perhaps 10-15 more years left on this earth, maybe less, and I'll probably never see my babies have little ones. My hubby will have to care for them, but, he hardly does anything now to care for them except to play or love on them. Now, that's a real father.
> 
> 
> Thalatte said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love Monty python!
> 
> Yes I learned the hard way that leaving is no longer a viable option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aw, it's so sad to see little kids having to take breathing treatments must to able to breathe normally. He looks so precious with those rosey cheeks. Does he still have fever? It's got to be rough on you too. Good thing you're still young. I can't do kids anymore, ot even my great grandson.
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my scary Dinosaur, he is actually growling...
> 
> 
> I am watching Game of Thrones tonight!!! Yay!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From what I can tell, although she gets tired, she does great. She's a trooper that I'd feel proud to have on my side. This is coming from the guy who told the gas station attendant if he couldn't fill my gas can and not get gas on the outside of the can, I'd cut one of his fingers off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't?
Click to expand...




He didn't spill any gas. Smart kid. Mrs C 
Your congress has been busy today. Bring your critters with you. Sure, none of us will trust others tortoises, but I'm sure it would be a blast.


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, now that's an idea. Plant a row of catus with spine needles, or holly bushes that have prickly thorns, or something like that. Those are great deterrents for brats like them. If your community has such struck by-laws, then there's got to be something about residents walking through other resident's property. Look into that.
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about a fence, Kerryanne? In order to keep people from walking in front of my house I planted a grape vine at one corner and strung wire across the part where they can walk through. Its two strands and not easy to climb through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking a row of arbovites and some picker bushes but we can't have fences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a good point. I will have to go read the bylaws.
> I just looked there is nothing but the video is cute. The walking path is at the end of my culdisac. They are basically in front of my house in the video. http://www.angelfire.com/mi4/foxrungreen/framea.html
> It is such a nice place to live  I am very sad this has gone so wrong.
> My neighbor next door (I am on a corner lot so she is sort of next to me and behind me all at once) has two kids who love to play with cici. Her kids can't go out and play because of the same scenario with those people. She and I said last year that this spring we would come up with a landscaping solution to seperate the yards but not separate from each other. The tricky part is that I am wondering if they would walk around the edging since it would only go to the end of her yard? This is such a weird situation. I love all of my other neighbors and enjoyed the open space in the back yard. The people who were there before them had a husky and before that a golden retriever.
> We had these bushes between our house and I'd be like Mike (the guy behind us, not my hubs) can I trim these bushes back?? he'd answer like do whatever you want. There was so much mutual respect. We never said anything about the kids playing in the central area but the other kids were respectful, they didn't walk up by peoples houses or if they were really little and did their parents would correct them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure there a by-law that you can use to stop them from trampling through your property. I would first send her a nice letter requesting the she and the kids respect your space. If she doesn't listen, send her another letter, this time you attach a copy of the first, and cc the community board of homeowners assn. If she still doesn't listen, video type all the traspasses, and file a formal complaint with the homeowner 's assn. She'll have to listen, or they can force her to move...in fact, it can even get worse than that. That should do it. But, it will take patience and persistence on your part. It will be worthwhile in the end. You all don't have to suffer with that woman and her kids. It may even be that her husband may not even be aware of the situation. If he has any sense, he may put an end to it himself.
Click to expand...


She lives with her father, mother, and her husband that likes to take his shirt off in November and wrestle with the little girls and have them feel his muscles and tell him how big and awesome they are. When I say November I mean the day after thanksgiving. I have asked her and her dad and he told me "kids will be kids."




sibi said:


> I want some pie. I want some sweet potato pie, yummy to the tummy. And, of course with vanilla ice cream. Ooo, I got to tell you all...my hubby's company is taking all the worker wives out for an evening of wine tasting. We were just informed that they rented a hummer limo for the evening!!! I will be taking pls ty of pics to show you all. Don't know what to wear. I want to be dressy but I want to wear pants. Anyway, I think I'm getting the silent treatment from everyone except Kerryann. Where's Cowboy? Where's Ja qui and Erin a d Thalatte and the others?



What? I had dinner with my dads family. It was nice and fun.
I also love sweet potato pie. You can be dressy in pants very nicely. Do you know where they are taking you guys? That is so exciting. 




Jacqui said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mad at what? Didn't get to catch up yet, but you might as well spit it out?
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad Sibi isn't mad at me. She could be one tough cookie to be against you.
> 
> Is there ice cream for the pie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was referring to your take action against the neighbor lady and kids. Your just the type who doesn't take crap from anybody. (Sibi this was meant as a nice thing)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want some pie. I want some sweet potato pie, yummy to the tummy. And, of course with vanilla ice cream.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For awhile in Nov/Dec I had a craving for this. Bought several frozen sweet tater pies and enjoyed them off and on for weeks. I went with whip cream on them though.
Click to expand...




Usually Mikey does my home dirty work when it comes to ugliness. I have enough of that at work plus he doesn't really care about feelings so it comes natural to him. 
I want sweet potato pies.. I am so jealous right now


----------



## sibi

Shoot...that's what you have living next to you? The bylaws state that they are in compliance with the laws of your township. Every township has laws against trespassing. With the appropriate signs, they has to stay off your property or you can call the police. Warning them in advance may just avoid bigger problems down the road. Be sure you first notify your homeowners assn of your intent. They may just be able to intercede on your behalf.



Kerryann said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, now that's an idea. Plant a row of catus with spine needles, or holly bushes that have prickly thorns, or something like that. Those are great deterrents for brats like them. If your community has such struck by-laws, then there's got to be something about residents walking through other resident's property. Look into that.
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking a row of arbovites and some picker bushes but we can't have fences.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a good point. I will have to go read the bylaws.
> I just looked there is nothing but the video is cute. The walking path is at the end of my culdisac. They are basically in front of my house in the video. http://www.angelfire.com/mi4/foxrungreen/framea.html
> It is such a nice place to live  I am very sad this has gone so wrong.
> My neighbor next door (I am on a corner lot so she is sort of next to me and behind me all at once) has two kids who love to play with cici. Her kids can't go out and play because of the same scenario with those people. She and I said last year that this spring we would come up with a landscaping solution to seperate the yards but not separate from each other. The tricky part is that I am wondering if they would walk around the edging since it would only go to the end of her yard? This is such a weird situation. I love all of my other neighbors and enjoyed the open space in the back yard. The people who were there before them had a husky and before that a golden retriever.
> We had these bushes between our house and I'd be like Mike (the guy behind us, not my hubs) can I trim these bushes back?? he'd answer like do whatever you want. There was so much mutual respect. We never said anything about the kids playing in the central area but the other kids were respectful, they didn't walk up by peoples houses or if they were really little and did their parents would correct them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure there a by-law that you can use to stop them from trampling through your property. I would first send her a nice letter requesting the she and the kids respect your space. If she doesn't listen, send her another letter, this time you attach a copy of the first, and cc the community board of homeowners assn. If she still doesn't listen, video type all the traspasses, and file a formal complaint with the homeowner 's assn. She'll have to listen, or they can force her to move...in fact, it can even get worse than that. That should do it. But, it will take patience and persistence on your part. It will be worthwhile in the end. You all don't have to suffer with that woman and her kids. It may even be that her husband may not even be aware of the situation. If he has any sense, he may put an end to it himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She lives with her father, mother, and her husband that likes to take his shirt off in November and wrestle with the little girls and have them feel his muscles and tell him how big and awesome they are. When I say November I mean the day after thanksgiving. I have asked her and her dad and he told me "kids will be kids."
Click to expand...



Just an afterthought...aren't neighbors fun? That's why I hate leaving my home. Some people *iss me off to no end. I'd love to live like Jacqui and Cowboy. No people for miles around, but just a couple of close friendships from time to time. And, forum friends are the best. They can tell you straight up how to do things. When you need TLC, they are there for you. And, it's not fake either. I hope things get resolved soon. Mikey sounds like a blast.


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Jacqui, you crack me up.  Of course I knew it was meant as a nice thing. I could never be mad with you though because I know that you are not a vicious person. I know through your various responses to others what a caring, kind-hearted person you can be. So, enough of that. But, you're right about not taking crap from most people. I use to interpret legal documents for a living once. I could read between the lines, so to speak. And, very little thi gs in life really scare me, except that pit/boxer monster killer next door. Also, Kerryann still had a recourse based on the by-laws of the homeowners assn. I'll have to yell her about it when she gets back on.



I'm excited to hear it. This is making me want to move and I love my house 




CtTortoiseMom said:


> Fingers crossed! I am so run down my dark circles under my eyes have dark circles, haha!!



Yes and I'm glad to hear about the house. 
I always have dark circles.


----------



## Thalatte

I have piper brainwashed so well... I gave her the option of what books to read. Either one about a teddy bear, puppy or turtle! As soon as she heard turtle she came running!


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> You know Erin and crew, we should crash on Cowboy's place instead of New York. Since Ken won't come to New York, we'll just have to bring New York to him. And along the way, we pick up Jacqui and who else lives in Nebraska?
> 
> Oh, it's just a pipe dream, nobody is going to visit anyone. We all have our animals to care for and won't leave them with anyone. I just realized with my trip to Israel, I can't travel anymore. I've go no one to care for all my animals. And, I won't leave them at a boarding place. I don't trust any place, not even my mil, especially not her!



I was thinking about a trip of some sort soon. Mikey may go to Brazil for work for a few weeks and I have been thinking about going with him. 
I have been stressing about having the money to do invetro in January/February but Mikey made me feel better today. It just seemed like such a huge chunk of cash with how much we are spending on the Jeeps and owe in taxes. Mikey is so smart. We aren't spending as much as I thought. I had stopped shopping and doing my facials and stuff trying to scrimp. He told me to go enjoy myself 




CtTortoiseMom said:


> Ok face mask is on, comfy flannel pj's, Vitimin E on my hands and now that I am all smexy I am ready for Game of Thrones. Bye all, I hope you ALL have a great evening.



We have the same tv shows 




Thalatte said:


> I have piper brainwashed so well... I gave her the option of what books to read. Either one about a teddy bear, puppy or turtle! As soon as she heard turtle she came running!



Who doesn't love turtles?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Last day of working early morning shifts tomorrow. Today I trained two new people. 

We're working on redoing our living room so maybe I'll post before/afters... We only have seating for 3, so with luck we might add on a love seat so your options aren't someone's lap or dog fur covered floor, lol. 

And the pie was delicious! I'd share if I could.


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Shoot...that's what you have living next to you? The bylaws state that they are in compliance with the laws of your township. Every township has laws against trespassing. With the appropriate signs, they has to stay off your property or you can call the police. Warning them in advance may just avoid bigger problems down the road. Be sure you first notify your homeowners assn of your intent. They may just be able to intercede on your behalf.
> 
> 
> 
> Just an afterthought...aren't neighbors fun? That's why I hate leaving my home. Some people *iss me off to no end. I'd love to live like Jacqui and Cowboy. No people for miles around, but just a couple of close friendships from time to time. And, forum friends are the best. They can tell you straight up how to do things. When you need TLC, they are there for you. And, it's not fake either. I hope things get resolved soon. Mikey sounds like a blast.





What's sad is the old adage it only takes one bad apple is so true. I have been trying to be the bigger person honestly and I thought maybe they'd see it's different here. It can't be pleasant since everyone avoids them. I have always had some guilt with my annoyance. They are from the area I grew up in so I have made the excuse in my mind that they were used to the country but my Mom was over once and saw the little girls in the road far away. When I told her they lived behind us she was horrified and said even where I grew up, in the neighborhood I was related to half of, that she wouldn't have allowed me to roam that far at that age. I think I felt guilty because I thought maybe I had gone so far from my roots and was acting snobby. 
I an starting to do these treatments to areas of my lawn to get rid of some weeds.. I know weird huh.. Don't worry they aren't near the tortoise outdoor area.
Also I don't trust to leave my torts outside alone now too. 


Night night


----------



## Kerryann

I killed chat last night or was it down?


----------



## Jacqui

Don't know about last night, but it was this am.


----------



## mctlong

Jacqui said:


> Don't know about last night, but it was this am.



Couldn't log on earlier this morning. Was the site down?

Good morning everyone! Its going to be a beautiful day here, so I'm thinking about playing hookie from work and spending the day in the garden.


----------



## Jacqui

Shelly that sounds like a wonderful plan, go for it!!!

I am going to be leaving early this afternoon to go pick up Jeff's pills, then after killing some time waiting for him to get there, he has offered to take me out to supper as my reward. 

After deciding I couldn't work at my old greenhouse, seeing them setting up has got me a bit down. I had noticed the two local WalMarts were looking for part time temp cashiers and greenhouse folks, so on a whime I applied. (Not sure if they even still have openings at those two since I waited a few days... okay perhaps a week to apply). I did the WalMart app online early yesterday afternoon. I was shocked to go up and get on my cell and have a message from one about my app. I have never had somebody reply back in less then 24 hrs. Bad news is, when I was applying I said within 50 miles, they listed this location as one and I said I was interested because I couldn't really remember how far away it is. This is the one WalMart I only get to like once every three years.  So I looked it up, it's an hour and 15 mins away.   Why is it the one so far away is interested, but not the ones close enough to actually work at. 
The drive would be fine, but not paying for all that gas. The gas would take all the money I might make.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Karen just said, â€œUmmmm, you invited everyone in the forum to our house?"
I probably should have run that past her it would seemâ€¦


----------



## Jacqui

I think Ken that might have been a good idea to ask first.


----------



## mctlong

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Karen just said, â€œUmmmm, you invited everyone in the forum to our house?"
> I probably should have run that past her it would seemâ€¦



Yes, probably. She sounds very patient.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Had an exciting find at work today... They sell these air terrariums for only $3! They hold air plants like tillandsia and are cheap (for once). If interested in them, check what target calls one spot (aka the $3 or less section usually full of hello kitty crap). 

Now I need to find air plants and a good place to put these! I bought three and may buy more (in case one breaks). 

Here's a picture of one:




And the packaging for anyone who might be seeking them:




Yay! I love air plants


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I saw my first bloom while walking this afternoon


It's sad and wants friends!!


Hey Jacqui, the home depot near me has a huge garden section and I thought of you when I saw it. Do you have a home depot near you, if so, maybe they are looking for people in their plantscdept. Because spring & summer is coming.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Mrs.C. , how did adventures in doctorland go today?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Mrs.C. , how did adventures in doctorland go today?



No answers yet, just lots of bloodwork and we should know results in a week. 

Ken, did you see the new gun laws that went in effect at noon today in CT? Check them out, if you haven't. I don't want to clog chat up with gun talk or accidentally start a debate. So just check them out.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Last night I'd suggested to you that your congress had a big day. A continent away, a day a head I am.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Last night I'd suggested to you that your congress had a big day. A continent away, a day a head I am.



Well, it did pass at 2:45 am and become official legislation by noon. So you were right!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm out in the garage changing out the russian sub straight. The forum is a great distraction. I've got Dwight blasting on the stereo and I just keep stopping to sing a long. I'm no whistling dwarf.


----------



## Thalatte

RosieRedfoot said:


> Had an exciting find at work today... They sell these air terrariums for only $3! They hold air plants like tillandsia and are cheap (for once). If interested in them, check what target calls one spot (aka the $3 or less section usually full of hello kitty crap).
> 
> Now I need to find air plants and a good place to put these! I bought three and may buy more (in case one breaks).
> 
> Here's a picture of one:
> 
> 
> 
> And the packaging for anyone who might be seeking them:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! I love air plants


 Those are cute. I may have to look into buying some...or alot


----------



## poison

EVERYBODY'S FAVORITE PERSON IS HERE!


----------



## Kerryann

All I can say is wow today was like wooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwww... so bad. 
So how's everyone tonight?


----------



## Deltadawn465

Well Hi! Poison.....let s get this party started!!


----------



## AndreaRosie

Hey Y'all! It's like 40Â° outside right now! So cold...


----------



## Thalatte

Kerryann said:


> All I can say is wow today was like wooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwww... so bad.
> So how's everyone tonight?



Apparently this has been going around today. What went wrong with your day?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> All I can say is wow today was like wooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwww... so bad.
> So how's everyone tonight?



Sorry about your bad day! 
I didn't want to say it because I didn't want it to be true but it is obvious to me now that I have a terrible cold, waaaaa!!




poison said:


> EVERYBODY'S FAVORITE PERSON IS HERE!



I know this is non tortoise chat but it is so awesome that you have a Chaco! How are you liking it?


----------



## AndreaRosie

Kerryann said:


> All I can say is wow today was like wooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwww... so bad.
> So how's everyone tonight?



I hope tomorrow is amazing! Like best day ever! At least you didn't find out you are going to have to get your gallbladder out.


----------



## Thalatte

AndreaRosie said:


> I hope tomorrow is amazing! Like best day ever! At least you didn't find out you are going to have to get your gallbladder out.



So I take it you did?


----------



## AndreaRosie

Bingo. I have a million genetic diseases so I told the doctor "I've heard worse." Apparently that was the funniest thing she had ever hear.


----------



## Kerryann

Thalatte said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I can say is wow today was like wooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwww... so bad.
> So how's everyone tonight?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently this has been going around today. What went wrong with your day?
Click to expand...


Well my client I just got stabilized had an issue yesterday and he contacted someone else and no one got back to him. I heard from him and he was angry.. yet again.


----------



## Thalatte

Kerryann said:


> Thalatte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I can say is wow today was like wooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwww... so bad.
> So how's everyone tonight?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently this has been going around today. What went wrong with your day?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well my client I just got stabilized had an issue yesterday and he contacted someone else and no one got back to him. I heard from him and he was angry.. yet again.
Click to expand...


Just give him your cellphone number. Then he can always get ahold of you!


----------



## Kerryann

But the good news is that tomorrow is Friday and opening day in Detroit. We go all out. The streets of Detroit will be full of drunks... on foot. hopefully not by car... by 7 am. 

I will be working and laughing at them all.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

AndreaRosie said:


> Bingo. I have a million genetic diseases so I told the doctor "I've heard worse." Apparently that was the funniest thing she had ever hear.


I'm friends with this couple and they are in their mid 30's and they had to get their gallbladders removed in the same month! That always struck me as such a strange coincidence!


----------



## AndreaRosie

CtTortoiseMom said:


> AndreaRosie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo. I have a million genetic diseases so I told the doctor "I've heard worse." Apparently that was the funniest thing she had ever hear.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm friends with this couple and they are in their mid 30's and they had to get their gallbladders removed in the same month! That always struck me as such a strange coincidence!
Click to expand...


That is! I hope they will recover fast. My dad has his taken out. He is in medical journals because his was so bad.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

This was a couple years ago, they are fine and I don't remember their recovery being too bad. I hope it all goes smoothly for you!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

CtTortoiseMom said:


> AndreaRosie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo. I have a million genetic diseases so I told the doctor "I've heard worse." Apparently that was the funniest thing she had ever hear.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm friends with this couple and they are in their mid 30's and they had to get their gallbladders removed in the same month! That always struck me as such a strange coincidence!
Click to expand...


You know what they say, â€œThe couple that lays together, stays together. "


----------



## pugsandkids

Cowboy_Ken said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndreaRosie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo. I have a million genetic diseases so I told the doctor "I've heard worse." Apparently that was the funniest thing she had ever hear.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm friends with this couple and they are in their mid 30's and they had to get their gallbladders removed in the same month! That always struck me as such a strange coincidence!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know what they say, â€œThe couple that lays together, stays together. "
Click to expand...


Ken, I feel like that's meant in different sense 

I was called into work an hour early today, oi! It makes a difference. I start with a new Dr in Monday, had a great meeting with her today so I'm looking forward to it. Ask me again next Thursday though, LOL!

Clouds and "spit" here, not as fun as sunshine, but we need it.


Good luck with surgery, I'm sure it will go fantastically!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

pugsandkids said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndreaRosie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo. I have a million genetic diseases so I told the doctor "I've heard worse." Apparently that was the funniest thing she had ever hear.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm friends with this couple and they are in their mid 30's and they had to get their gallbladders removed in the same month! That always struck me as such a strange coincidence!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know what they say, â€œThe couple that lays together, stays together. "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ken, I feel like that's meant in different sense
> 
> I was called into work an hour early today, oi! It makes a difference. I start with a new Dr in Monday, had a great meeting with her today so I'm looking forward to it. Ask me again next Thursday though, LOL!
> 
> Clouds and "spit" here, not as fun as sunshine, but we need it.
> 
> 
> Good luck with surgery, I'm sure it will go fantastically!
Click to expand...




Just sayingâ€¦all PG-13 proper and stuff.


----------



## Kerryann

AndreaRosie said:


> I hope tomorrow is amazing! Like best day ever! At least you didn't find out you are going to have to get your gallbladder out.



Eek I am sorry about that. 




Thalatte said:


> Just give him your cellphone number. Then he can always get ahold of you!



He has it but he knows it's my job and he's a by the books guy so he tried to follow the process. 




pugsandkids said:


> Ken, I feel like that's meant in different sense
> 
> I was called into work an hour early today, oi! It makes a difference. I start with a new Dr in Monday, had a great meeting with her today so I'm looking forward to it. Ask me again next Thursday though, LOL!
> 
> Clouds and "spit" here, not as fun as sunshine, but we need it.
> 
> 
> Good luck with surgery, I'm sure it will go fantastically!





It was so warm and sunny here today. The one minute I was outside in it was amazing.


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> I saw my first bloom while walking this afternoon
> 
> It's sad and wants friends!!
> 
> 
> Hey Jacqui, the home depot near me has a huge garden section and I thought of you when I saw it. Do you have a home depot near you, if so, maybe they are looking for people in their plantscdept. Because spring & summer is coming.





Pretty crocus!

Same problem as with most places, it's an hour and a half away. 




poison said:


> EVERYBODY'S FAVORITE PERSON IS HERE!



Yvonne? Erin? Kerryann? Sibi? Ken? and the rest of the chat gang?




AndreaRosie said:


> Bingo. I have a million genetic diseases so I told the doctor "I've heard worse." Apparently that was the funniest thing she had ever hear.



So when will be the big removal day?




CtTortoiseMom said:


> I didn't want to say it because I didn't want it to be true but it is obvious to me now that I have a terrible cold, waaaaa!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Life, is an hour and a half away. Or at the least, consciousness is. Every one is snoozing. I need, I'm afraid, more friends in the UK.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Life, is an hour and a half away. Or at the least, consciousness is. Every one is snoozing. I need, I'm afraid, more friends in the UK.



I wish I had a schedule that allowed me to be more of a night owl. Unfortunately I start each morning with one of my teams in the Ukraine at 6 am. 
Good morning 
Mikey left this morning in his baseball gear. His office is doing an opening day party. We are bringing in a tailgate party for our employees too. I have to get my booty in gear and I will be decked out in my tigers gear.


----------



## Jacqui

Oh it's a lovely day in the neighborhood!


----------



## pugsandkids

Good morning, hanging on the back deck with coffee and pugs  
Hubby and boys are going on an adventure to the Redwoods and coast today. I'm excited for them, little bummed I have to work, but I know some "manly time" is fun for them. Soccer starts this weekend, so I gotta get my rig geared up. Chairs, blankets, umbrella, sunblock, etc!
Happy Friday all


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Yay payday!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

pugsandkids said:


> Good morning, hanging on the back deck with coffee and pugs
> Hubby and boys are going on an adventure to the Redwoods and coast today. I'm excited for them, little bummed I have to work, but I know some "manly time" is fun for them. Soccer starts this weekend, so I gotta get my rig geared up. Chairs, blankets, umbrella, sunblock, etc!
> Happy Friday all



Starting for me is T-ball for one and drama for the other. So I loaded my chair's and blankets. Then I got mini bottled waters for carpooling my daughter and her friends from drama. The new activities are exciting but there is always overlap, so we will have something everyday gor awhile. 
Gotta go, I am at AE getting a few new spring things, yay!!


----------



## Yurusumaji

I wish payday would come quicker. I really hate the beginning of the month. Always so hard on the bank account.

Once payday arrives we are finally going to redo Gus' tank. Woohoo!

Anyone going to see _Evil Dead_ or _Jurassic Park 3D_ this weekend? We're going to _Evil Dead_ tonight and _Jurassic Park_ tomorrow. I'm excited!


----------



## Jacqui

Nope and nope. I seldom will go to a theater, just too much money.


----------



## theelectraco

Yurusumaji said:


> I wish payday would come quicker. I really hate the beginning of the month. Always so hard on the bank account.
> 
> Once payday arrives we are finally going to redo Gus' tank. Woohoo!
> 
> Anyone going to see _Evil Dead_ or _Jurassic Park 3D_ this weekend? We're going to _Evil Dead_ tonight and _Jurassic Park_ tomorrow. I'm excited!



A few of my friends saw evil dead last night. They are all horror movie snobs and they all said it was really good. I want to see Jurassic park, maybe I all go next weekend.


----------



## Kerryann

Yay it's friday  woot woot.. 
Today wasn't so horrible like the rest of the week. I did the dirty deed and cleaned up the dog poo in the yard. It was a whole garbage bag full.


----------



## Yurusumaji

Kerryann said:


> Yay it's friday  woot woot..
> Today wasn't so horrible like the rest of the week. I did the dirty deed and cleaned up the dog poo in the yard. It was a whole garbage bag full.



We did that on Easter Sunday. :3 Not fun, but definitely necessary.

I finished my housework so early. Now I'm going to be bored all day!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Hi all, I am at violin and then my son has a meet and greet at the preschool he will be attending in fall. My cold was pretty ok all day but now I am sneezing like crazy and I am wearing make up, nooooo!! I just want to be home in my PJ's catching up on all the shows I missed this week.


----------



## Thalatte

Afternoon everyone!


----------



## Kerryann

Mikey came home sickly from overeating.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Mikey came home sickly from overeating.



He did a bit too much on baseball party time?

Afternoon Tha!

Erin sorry your feeling crummy again.

I for one feel so very happy and positive.  So good to be feeling better (hope Erin gets the experience soon). Dude and I finished getting the last three cans of dead stuff out of the garden, so it can get tilled tomorrow. Just in time for the rain and cold to come back.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mikey came home sickly from overeating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He did a bit too much on baseball party time?
> 
> Afternoon Tha!
> 
> Erin sorry your feeling crummy again.
> 
> I for one feel so very happy and positive.  So good to be feeling better (hope Erin gets the experience soon). Dude and I finished getting the last three cans of dead stuff out of the garden, so it can get tilled tomorrow. Just in time for the rain and cold to come back.
Click to expand...

That's great Jacqui is it because your meds are working? I am relieved for you!! 

I am home and about to be in my PJ's, woohoo! I couldn't take anymore singing & dancing per-school teachers!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Did you all see David's thread?


----------



## sibi

Yeah, I just got to post something to him. Wow, if anyone ever died, how would we ever know? Just know this, if I ever died, you'll know when I don't post after a month or more. My hubby may try to communicate here, but knowing his personality, he may not. But some here know my email, and I know he'll respond back, that is, if you want to know. 

Where's everyone? I know it's Friday, but even when I go out, I'm still in touch. Cowboy? Erin? Thallate? Kerryann? BeeBee? And others whose names I can't spell?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Working on rearranging the living room today. We went out shopping for a love seat and found a nice higher end one for a good deal. It was supposed to be sold as a set and we told the salesman we only had room for the one. He said he'd call if they were willing to sell separately. Not even five minutes later I get a call saying they'll sell it. Salesmen... But got cheap delivery too so now we'll have seating for more than three people.


----------



## sibi

That's neat! I don't understand why they wouldn't sell just the one piece anyway. But, glad to hear you got what you wanted. I always love it when a room is being redone, or rearranged.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

sibi said:


> Yeah, I just got to post something to him. Wow, if anyone ever died, how would we ever know? Just know this, if I ever died, you'll know when I don't post after a month or more. My hubby may try to communicate here, but knowing his personality, he may not. But some here know my email, and I know he'll respond back, that is, if you want to know.
> 
> Where's everyone? I know it's Friday, but even when I go out, I'm still in touch. Cowboy? Erin? Thallate? Kerryann? BeeBee? And others whose names I can't spell?



Jeez, poor David!


----------



## sibi

I know! How old was he, do you know? He doesn't have to be old now-a-days. Many young people are having strokes too. 

='647926' dateline='1365214848']


sibi said:


> Yeah, I just got to post something to him. Wow, if anyone ever died, how would we ever know? Just know this, if I ever died, you'll know when I don't post after a month or more. My hubby may try to communicate here, but knowing his personality, he may not. But some here know my email, and I know he'll respond back, that is, if you want to know.
> 
> Where's everyone? I know it's Friday, but even when I go out, I'm still in touch. Cowboy? Erin? Thallate? Kerryann? BeeBee? And others whose names I can't spell?



Jeez, poor David!
[/quote]


----------



## Jacqui

It's always a good idea to have somebody (or more) who know who you really are and how to get in touch with you in real life. Or have folks in your real life instructed to come on here and let us know what has happened to you. 

Just glad to know David is on his road to recovery, even though it may be a long one. Such a great way to end the night knowing he is alive and kicking still.


----------



## sibi

I know. Well, I think some of you here on chat know my address and have my email address. I will let my hubby know to get I touch with some of you here on chat if anything happened to me. That means we'll need to keep chat going for a few years. By then, we'll know each other so well, we won't need to meet each other in person, ay?

Btw, I found out that the wine festival will be in Destin. I can't wait to get into the hummer limo! I wad not feeling well today. Fell asleep most of the day with a stomach ache.


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Wow, pretend chat has come a long ways since I was last here. Haven't been on in a while and just read about David. I was so sorry to hear what was happening  at least he's getting better though


----------



## sibi

Just hope that be doesn't have another one. I had a heart attack this past December, and I read that people who had one attack or stroke is 50% more likely to have another one. In other words, no one must has one attack or stroke unless they died from it. So, I'm doing my best to check and control my sugars because I don't want to leave my husband or babies behind.

Jacqui, glad that the meds are working for you and that you're feeling better.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

sibi said:


> Just hope that be doesn't have another one. I had a heart attack this past December, and I read that people who had one attack or stroke is 50% more likely to have another one. In other words, no one must has one attack or stroke unless they died from it. So, I'm doing my best to check and control my sugars because I don't want to leave my husband or babies behind.
> 
> Jacqui, glad that the meds are working for you and that you're feeling better.



Were I a bettin man, 50% odds would seem pretty good.


----------



## Laura

I wonder if we should provide a phone number to the Mods and maybe even a Emergency contact... Yes, its best if we let our family know.. and have things written out. I left This forums info for my sister.. log in info etc.. should something happen, she could log in and ask for help. Probably should print it up and hang on the refridgerator too.
Its not like most people know how to care for our critters.. and Shelters have no clue.. 
In fact I have a ladies two Russians right now, because she had surgery and cant get down her steps to the yard to care for them. Her friends had no clue and they weren't doing well by them, so she called me and I picked them up yesterday..


----------



## sibi

Well, I'm a bettin gal. And 50% looks good to me too. If only I can stay away from M&M's 



Cowboy_Ken said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just hope that be doesn't have another one. I had a heart attack this past December, and I read that people who had one attack or stroke is 50% more likely to have another one. In other words, no one must has one attack or stroke unless they died from it. So, I'm doing my best to check and control my sugars because I don't want to leave my husband or babies behind.
> 
> Jacqui, glad that the meds are working for you and that you're feeling better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were I a bettin man, 50% odds would seem pretty good.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sibi, M&M's are the answer, mind you, I'm not sure what the question is, but they they are the answer. Especially the dark chocolate ones.


----------



## sibi

Laura you got a good point there. I still BA e my hubby, but my sullies need someone there all the time or at least three times during the day for feeding and general care. My husband lo es our babies, it frankly, be can't take care of them. He'll have to start on the forum, and be just doesn't ha e the time for it. It's. A real concern of mine.



Laura said:


> I wonder if we should provide a phone number to the Mods and maybe even a Emergency contact... Yes, its best if we let our family know.. and have things written out. I left This forums info for my sister.. log in info etc.. should something happen, she could log in and ask for help. Probably should print it up and hang on the refridgerator too.
> Its not like most people know how to care for our critters.. and Shelters have no clue..
> In fact I have a ladies two Russians right now, because she had surgery and cant get down her steps to the yard to care for them. Her friends had no clue and they weren't doing well by them, so she called me and I picked them up yesterday..




Those are the ones I'm eating right now. I shouldn't be eating candies because of the sugars. So, there wasn't a question; it's that M&M's aren't the answer; it's the problem for me.



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sibi, M&M's are the answer, mind you, I'm not sure what the question is, but they they are the answer. Especially the dark chocolate ones.


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Yeah, I just got to post something to him. Wow, if anyone ever died, how would we ever know? Just know this, if I ever died, you'll know when I don't post after a month or more. My hubby may try to communicate here, but knowing his personality, he may not. But some here know my email, and I know he'll respond back, that is, if you want to know.
> 
> Where's everyone? I know it's Friday, but even when I go out, I'm still in touch. Cowboy? Erin? Thallate? Kerryann? BeeBee? And others whose names I can't spell?



Ha I almost reported this instead of responding 
I was reviewing logs for seven hours and woot woot I earned my keep.. Yay.. I found the root cause!!!! I could do a happy dance and smooch you all.




sibi said:


> Just hope that be doesn't have another one. I had a heart attack this past December, and I read that people who had one attack or stroke is 50% more likely to have another one. In other words, no one must has one attack or stroke unless they died from it. So, I'm doing my best to check and control my sugars because I don't want to leave my husband or babies behind.
> 
> Jacqui, glad that the meds are working for you and that you're feeling better.



Or me... 
A positive attitude is a huge factor. You are such an upbeat person I know you will recover to better health.




sibi said:


> Well, I'm a bettin gal. And 50% looks good to me too. If only I can stay away from M&M's



That must be a common percentage.. That's what they told me my chance of survival was my first night in the hospital.




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sibi, M&M's are the answer, mind you, I'm not sure what the question is, but they they are the answer. Especially the dark chocolate ones.



I love the chocolate.. I had yoz for dinner aka froyo


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann, where I come from yogurt and chocolate have not a thing in common, let alone a relationship.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Kerryann, where I come from yogurt and chocolate have not a thing in common, let alone a relationship.



It's so crazy good and good for you????


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann, where I come from yogurt and chocolate have not a thing in common, let alone a relationship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so crazy good and good for you????
Click to expand...


Ummmm, no. Chocolate is a stand alone food group. Kinda like mustard.


Mawahahaha, I killed chat with my concepts of food groupsâ€¦Mawahahaha!


----------



## AndreaRosie

Do y'all ever walk by and your turtles are mating? I did today and was like "Oh my gosh! I am sorry! Just keep doing your stuff....okay bye sorry!"


----------



## Kerryann

AndreaRosie said:


> Do y'all ever walk by and your turtles are mating? I did today and was like "Oh my gosh! I am sorry! Just keep doing your stuff....okay bye sorry!"



No but I don't have a matched pair. I don't think I can breed mine. I worry about prolapse and tortoise biting. 
I over used my brain and now I cant sleep.I'm wide awake




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ummmm, no. Chocolate is a stand alone food group. Kinda like mustard.
> 
> 
> Mawahahaha, I killed chat with my concepts of food groupsâ€¦Mawahahaha!





Yes I agree.. And I love hot spicy mustard too. Cici is doing her midnight ninja kicking and omg Ozzie snores loud for such a little critter


----------



## Jacqui

AndreaRosie said:


> Do y'all ever walk by and your turtles are mating? I did today and was like "Oh my gosh! I am sorry! Just keep doing your stuff....okay bye sorry!"



Most of mine give you a warning by being very vocal. I do feel like a peaking Tom or something, so I tip toe around them.  I really would like to take pictures of breeding, but just think some how it's wrong or something.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I told Rob to tell you all if something happened to me. He said that he would but the ladies on TFO would then all be after him. I said he would be lucky and couldn't do better than the wonderful ladies of TFO 



I don't know why that posted twice but I forgot to say GOOD MORNING!!


----------



## AndreaRosie

Jacqui said:


> AndreaRosie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do y'all ever walk by and your turtles are mating? I did today and was like "Oh my gosh! I am sorry! Just keep doing your stuff....okay bye sorry!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of mine give you a warning by being very vocal. I do feel like a peaking Tom or something, so I tip toe around them.  I really would like to take pictures of breeding, but just think some how it's wrong or something.
Click to expand...


I know I take pictures haha! I feel like it's turtle porn. I'm so shameful hahaha


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> I told Rob to tell you all if something happened to me. He said that he would but the ladies on TFO would then all be after him. I said he would be lucky and couldn't do better than the wonderful ladies of TFO
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why that posted twice but I forgot to say GOOD MORNING!!





Good morning
Turtle porn would be funny


----------



## Zamric

yah, I dont take pics and I dont have a mated pair....yet...

BUT we do have a WalkingRock and when he is in an ....amorous mood, he has no poblem letting the whole World know it!...and if you happen by or catch it out of the corner of your eye, well, it's like a train crash or a flash flood thru an old folks home.... you feel bad for watching, but you just cant tear your eyes away till it's over! 

Ain't Nature Grand!


----------



## Kerryann

I'm at the vet getting prescription food, cicis shots, and scheduling pixies teeth cleaning 
High maintenance city dogs


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> I'm at the very getting prescription food, cicis shots, and scheduling pixies teeth cleaning
> High maintenance city dogs



 Yeppers. Very loved and pampered four legged kids.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Ugh, I have the worst headache ever! I have been complaining a lot about illness on here. Sorry! I need to clean because we have friends coming over but my head hurts to bad to move.


----------



## AndreaRosie

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Ugh, I have the worst headache ever! I have been complaining a lot about illness on here. Sorry! I need to clean because we have friends coming over but my head hurts to bad to move.



Don't worry about complaining! I have a lot o disease so I do my fair share of complaining! Hope it gets better!


----------



## Kerryann

I just left Tuesday morning and omg they have a ton of tortoise statutes. I got a cute one on clearance that has three torts on top.


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Ugh, I have the worst headache ever! I have been complaining a lot about illness on here. Sorry! I need to clean because we have friends coming over but my head hurts to bad to move.



Nahhhh it's been me doing most of the complaining. Hope your head is better by now.




Kerryann said:


> I just left Tuesday morning and omg they have a ton of tortoise statutes. I got a cute one on clearance that has three torts on top.



Where is this?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I went to a local garden center and they had a large tort statue in teal or green. Sooo wanted one but don't really have the place for one, or need to be spending on such things. I should have taken a picture for ya guys!


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh, I have the worst headache ever! I have been complaining a lot about illness on here. Sorry! I need to clean because we have friends coming over but my head hurts to bad to move.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nahhhh it's been me doing most of the complaining. Hope your head is better by now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just left Tuesday morning and omg they have a ton of tortoise statutes. I got a cute one on clearance that has three torts on top.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is this?
Click to expand...




It's like a closeout store that carries a lot of random stuff from clothes to purses to garden stuff.


----------



## Jacqui

Well Dude and I spent a big chunk of the day together getting in our medicinal sunshine.  The dandelions may just be getting started, but I had my first tick of the year crawling on me.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Well Dude and I spent a big chunk of the day together getting in our medicinal sunshine.  The dandelions may just be getting started, but I had my first tick of the year crawling on me.



Oh no.. did you murder it?


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Oh no.. did you murder it?



Does taking grass shears and using the point of one of the blades and grinding it into the cement count?


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no.. did you murder it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does taking grass shears and using the point of one of the blades and grinding it into the cement count?
Click to expand...


Yes 


Is it weird that it's weird that I don't have any reason to work right now? I am still running reports to see if I can debug anything.


----------



## sibi

wow Jacqui, that's worse than taking my 10" knife with me for protection against the monster dog.

.


Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no.. did you murder it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does taking grass shears and using the point of one of the blades and grinding it into the cement count?
Click to expand...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Can someone help me find the thread for this most excellent artwork from a couple days ago?
View attachment 41307


Un-freakin-believable.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Hi all, wow I had an amazing day! It was in the low 40's today but we still played outside most of the day and it is going to be 70 on Tuesday!! That does not even sound real to me!!


----------



## jaizei

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Can someone help me find the thread for this most excellent artwork from a couple days ago?
> 
> Un-freakin-believable.



http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-68121.html


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Speaking of ticks, I pulled this sucker out of Lily's head on Easter, I used a tick key and it worked so well! The entire thing came out and was crawling around. Brace yourself this is a nasty pic. I sent it off to get it tested for lyme and other tick Bourne illnesses


We hate ticks so much here because of the many cases of lyme diseases they cause.


----------



## sibi

My son went on a hiking trip and didn't know that he was bitten by a tick. He ignored the symptoms believing that it may have been something else. Well, when he finally went to get these dizzy spells checked out, he had advanced stage Lyme disease. He still has problems with his joints.


----------



## Jacqui

I am lucky I guess, I just find them, kill them and only worry about the fact that for the next two hours or so, my mind tells me I have a dozen more on me. I usually end up with a lot of them and I am usually the first in the area to get one.




sibi said:


> wow Jacqui, that's worse than taking my 10" knife with me for protection against the monster dog.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no.. did you murder it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does taking grass shears and using the point of one of the blades and grinding it into the cement count?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


 It's either that or cutting them in half.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

sibi said:


> My son went on a hiking trip and didn't know that he was bitten by a tick. He ignored the symptoms believing that it may have been something else. Well, when he finally went to get these dizzy spells checked out, he had advanced stage Lyme disease. He still has problems with his joints.



A similar thing happened to my husband. He started getting terrible headaches when he was away at Boarding school and ended up in the hospital with spinal
Meningitis from Lyne disease. He even developed bells palsy and was in & out of the hospital for a year. To say we hate ticks is an understatement!!


----------



## sibi

Jaizei, how do you do that? Amazing!!


jaizei said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone help me find the thread for this most excellent artwork from a couple days ago?
> 
> Un-freakin-believable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-68121.html
Click to expand...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

jaizei said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone help me find the thread for this most excellent artwork from a couple days ago?
> 
> Un-freakin-believable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-68121.html
Click to expand...


Thank you for being my memory.


----------



## sibi

That's my fear with my son. He sometimes get headaches, and often feels sore around his joints. I don't know if this disease is progressive, or if it can be cured, or what. Can it kill him?


CtTortoiseMom said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> My son went on a hiking trip and didn't know that he was bitten by a tick. He ignored the symptoms believing that it may have been something else. Well, when he finally went to get these dizzy spells checked out, he had advanced stage Lyme disease. He still has problems with his joints.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A similar thing happened to my husband. He started getting terrible headaches when he was away at Boarding school and ended up in the hospital with spinal
> Meningitis from Lyne disease. He even developed bells palsy and was in & out of the hospital for a year. To say we hate ticks is an understatement!!
Click to expand...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

sibi said:


> wow Jacqui, that's worse than taking my 10" knife with me for protection against the monster dog.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no.. did you murder it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does taking grass shears and using the point of one of the blades and grinding it into the cement count?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Most people I know who had Lyme disease that was caught in time just took antibiotics for a week and were fine. There are a few kids a year that I know had an obvious bulls eye or tested positive for lyme and ended up in the hospital for a pic line of antibiotics but I have never heard that it was fatal. My husband was under the care of a rheumatologist for awhile. The first thing they would need to do is find out which tick Bourne illness it is... Lyme, Bebeziosis and anaplasmosis are very prevalent where I live. It also helps if he knows where he was (geographically) when he got bit because that could easily determine what type of tick it was as the different types carry different diseases.


----------



## sibi

I think I remembered him saying that he went hiking with friends in Connecticut. I'll double check with him, but I'm really worried for him because I want this thing to go away already. I think he'll have it for life though. can't the symptoms always return?


CtTortoiseMom said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow Jacqui, that's worse than taking my 10" knife with me for protection against the monster dog.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no.. did you murder it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does taking grass shears and using the point of one of the blades and grinding it into the cement count?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most people I know who had Lyme disease that was caught in time just took antibiotics for a week and were fine. There are a few kids a year that I know had an obvious bulls eye or tested positive for lyme and ended up in the hospital for a pic line of antibiotics but I have never heard that it was fatal. My husband was under the care of a rheumatologist for awhile. The first thing they would need to do is find out which tick Bourne illness it is... Lyme, Bebeziosis and anaplasmosis are very prevalent where I live. It also helps if he knows where he was (geographically) when he got bit because that could easily determine what type of tick it was as the different types carry different diseases.
Click to expand...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Uh oh, he probably does have Lyme . Don't worry it is very treatable. It is a simple blood test and if it doesn't come back positive his symptoms definitely sound like Lyne disease to me. They will probably treat him with 10 day's of doxycycline & naproxen for the joint inflammation and that usually works. If it is gone on for awhile like it had with my husband he may have contracted what locals call Lyme Meningitis, which is treatable it just takes a more aggressive course of action and unfortunately is confirmed by spinal tap.


----------



## sibi

I think that's where he's at. I have to ask if his doctor recommends a spinal tap. He told me the blood work was positive for Lyme disease. So, if he gets a spinal done and it's positive for this meningitis, what then?


----------



## Kerryann

I honestly have never had a tick. They scare me but I must not be tasty to them or live in an area that they are or something?

I didn't sleep at all last night. Hopefully I can sleep tonight.

Eeek this dude on doomsday prepper was drinking his own urine. Mike was like ummm.. actually that would make your situation worse because it would dehydrate you..


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

They put my husband on IV antibiotics for a few months. Has he had any treatment yet for the Lyme? I think before doing a spinal tap he needs to go on a powerful antibiotic and anti inflammatory and see if that works. A spinal tap is unbelievably painful!


----------



## Kerryann

Holy crud Sibi, I hope your son is okay.  I had encephalitis which is a lot like meningitis symptoms and he should be feeling very sick and throwing up if he has it. He would also have headaches and potentially even dizzy spells.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> I honestly have never had a tick. They scare me but I must not be tasty to them or live in an area that they are or something?
> 
> I didn't sleep at all last night. Hopefully I can sleep tonight.
> 
> Eeek this dude on doomsday prepper was drinking his own urine. Mike was like ummm.. actually that would make your situation worse because it would dehydrate you..



I think if I had to drink my own urine to survive I would not want to live like that so that's where I would be done!!


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> They put my husband on IV antibiotics for a few months. Has he had any treatment yet for the Lyme? I think before doing a spinal tap he needs to go on a powerful antibiotic and anti inflammatory and see if that works. A spinal tap is unbelievably painful!



Yes it is 




CtTortoiseMom said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly have never had a tick. They scare me but I must not be tasty to them or live in an area that they are or something?
> 
> I didn't sleep at all last night. Hopefully I can sleep tonight.
> 
> Eeek this dude on doomsday prepper was drinking his own urine. Mike was like ummm.. actually that would make your situation worse because it would dehydrate you..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think if I had to drink my own urine to survive I would not want to live like that so that's where I would be done!!
Click to expand...


Well unless you put it through a treatment like sea water and refine it you would only make your situation worse.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

With all the alternatives to human urine, I'm with Mrs.C. on this one. I mean really, a cow puts out so much more than a human. 
I had a spinal tap when I was 8/9 yrs old. I don't remember it hurting. I got to go to the ER lab and look at the slide too.purple stain was splattered everywhere in the sink area.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> With all the alternatives to human urine, I'm with Mrs.C. on this one. I mean really, a cow puts out so much more than a human.
> I had a spinal tap when I was 8/9 yrs old. I don't remember it hurting. I got to go to the ER lab and look at the slide too.purple stain was splattered everywhere in the sink area.



wait so you are sayin you want to not drink your own urine but would rather drink a cows urine??


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> With all the alternatives to human urine, I'm with Mrs.C. on this one. I mean really, a cow puts out so much more than a human.
> I had a spinal tap when I was 8/9 yrs old. I don't remember it hurting. I got to go to the ER lab and look at the slide too.purple stain was splattered everywhere in the sink area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wait so you are sayin you want to not drink your own urine but would rather drink a cows urine??
Click to expand...


If a cow is alive and urinating, it must have a water source. I would rather see what it's drinking.


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> With all the alternatives to human urine, I'm with Mrs.C. on this one. I mean really, a cow puts out so much more than a human.
> I had a spinal tap when I was 8/9 yrs old. I don't remember it hurting. I got to go to the ER lab and look at the slide too.purple stain was splattered everywhere in the sink area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wait so you are sayin you want to not drink your own urine but would rather drink a cows urine??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a cow is alive and urinating, it must have a water source. I would rather see what it's drinking.
Click to expand...


The same would hold true for making milk which he may have also meant. Sorry Ken.. I had to. I am so tired I am slap happy.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I meant urine. A cow seemed easiest to catch.


----------



## sibi

Wow, so now we're on urine? I will never drink any Urine, period! I've got one foot in the grave now. So, I'd just have to roll over and die.


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Wow, so now we're on urine? I will never drink any Urine, period! I've got one foot in the grave now. So, I'd just have to roll over and die.



A friend who is only 37 had a heart attack today. He had a 100% blockage. So scary and we were shocked.
You have zero feet in the grave fyi.. I won't have it. I'd be too sad if you left.

Talking about death I don't remember if any of you remember my grandpa dying last year. I barely knew him or my dads family and it has always been a source of pain for me. I really thought when I found out he died that I'd never see that side of my family again. They said he left me something at his funeral. Well I had dinner with my aunt and uncle a fee nights ago and it's nice to be getting to know them. I am also going to get pics of my dad. Anyway I have always been on my own and never expected anything from anyone as I was raised with the mantra to always take care of myself because no one will help me. Anyway, I got what he left me and I'm very shocked and grateful but it does make me also regret not pushing myself to get to know him because he obviously thought of me. I always thought I was like the family black sheep or dirty secret or that they were ashamed I was so poor as a kid. Anyway, I never figured out that maybe out was hard at first for them because I probably reminded them of their loss, and then they never reached out either because it was awkward. Anyway it was a learning experience for me. I'm very overwhelmed and Mike keeps asking me what I want to do.


----------



## sibi

That sounds very much like my life too. Only, my father never left us anything. I never knew his side of the family, and I'm only learning who they were through ancestry.com. My father died a year after my mom, and his family were business people. His older brother, my uncle, owned a huge grocery store in Vineland, New Jersey. It's sad. But I believe it makes for better people because we don't take things for granted, at least you and I haven't.


Kerryann said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, so now we're on urine? I will never drink any Urine, period! I've got one foot in the grave now. So, I'd just have to roll over and die.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A friend who is only 37 had a heart attack today. He had a 100% blockage. So scary and we were shocked.
> Too have zero feet in the grave fyi.. I won't have it. I'd be too sad if you left.
> 
> Talking about death I don't remember if any of you remember my grandpa dying last year. I barely knew him or my dads family and it has always been a source of pain for me. I really thought when I found out he died that I'd never see that side of my family again. They said he left me something at his funeral. Well I had dinner with my aunt and uncle a fee nights ago and it's nice to be getting to know them. I am also going to get pics of my dad. Anyway I have always been on my own and never expected anything from anyone as I was raised with the mantra to always take care of myself because no one will help me. Anyway, I got what he left me and I'm very shocked and grateful but it does make me also regret not pushing myself to get to know him because he obviously thought of me. I always thought I was like the family black sheep or dirty secret or that they were ashamed I was so poor as a kid. Anyway, I never figured out that maybe out was hard at first for them because I probably reminded them of their loss, and then they never reached out either because it was awkward. Anyway it was a learning experience for me. I'm very overwhelmed and Mike keeps asking me what I want to do.
Click to expand...



Bty, kerryann, did your friend live? If he had 100% blockage, what did they do for him? Did he have stents put in?


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> That sounds very much like my life too. Only, my father never left us anything. I never knew his side of the family, and I'm only learning who they were through ancestry.com. My father died a year after my mom, and his family were business people. His older brother, my uncle, owned a huge grocery store in Vineland, New Jersey. It's sad. But I believe it makes for better people because we don't take things for granted, at least you and I haven't.



I agree and it also gave me the drive to prove to myself I want the trash I thought they thought I was. 
I got cards for holidays and when I was five my grandma came out and took me to get something at kmart. My uncle always came to see me when he was in town so I knee him best. When I was 12 my grandma was diagnosed with cancer so she started getting to know me and I had this family picture taken with them all and after she died poof I saw them no more. My dad died before I was born so I didn't know him either. Add a kid it's hard to understand adult feelings so you think it's your own fault. 
Okay off to bed. Sorry to unload but I'm sure it's part of my stress and I'm burying myself in work to avoid discussing this.


Yes he's alive and had a stent.


----------



## sibi

Did everyone go to sleep? If so, I guess I'll talk tomorrow. I'll be on for a little while longer.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey Sibi. I'm here sorta.


Mrs. C. Was all bragging about her sunny weather earlier, and I don't know if I have the heart to let her know that we had wicked bad stormy weather here today, and tomorrow is gonna be worse, so she'll be slammed in a couple days.


----------



## sibi

Wow, well I guess she'll find out soon enough. I think we'll have good weather from here on out.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I had to run to town for dinner fixins and I had my wipers set to spaz. It was coming down hard enough I almost pulled over from the inability to see. Hail too, close too 1/4". Last week 70 degreesâ€¦hell, I'm gonna sue that rodent Phil too.


----------



## sibi

It's a good thing that you were able to get home. You live in an area where storms come from nowhere.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

When I got home, the walkway was dry. For crying out load, I was all of 5 miles from home. We do tell people if you don't like the weather wait 5 minutes or drive 5 miles. Too true today.


----------



## sibi

That's wild. During the summer, when we have scattered showers, it could rain on one side of town, and be sunny on the other side of town.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Rosiesredfoots is on my coast, right? Our next storm is gonna give her wind gusts of 45-60 mph with all kinds of rain. Here we'll have steady 15-25 winds with the rain and possible thunder storms. This is what gives May flowers for tortoises, right?


No one talked about it, (heathens!) but yesterday was FFA Take Your Tractor to School Day. Recognize!!!!


----------



## sibi

Yes, she's on the west coast. I guess we ought to thank you people on the west for our spring showers, ay? 

My hubby and I watched Hachi today. It was a tear jerker. Robert Geer was staring. I need to tell him I think his costar, Hachi, was wonderful.



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Rosiesredfoots is on my coast, right? Our next storm is gonna give her wind gusts of 45-60 mph with all kinds of rain. Here we'll have steady 15-25 winds with the rain and possible thunder storms. This is what gives May flowers for tortoises, right?
> 
> 
> No one talked about it, (heathens!) but yesterday was FFA Take Your Tractor to School Day. Recognize!!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ok everyone, here is my P.S.A. of the week; Sunday morning at 10:00 am the PBR will be on your network tv. Check local listings for times and network coverage. Come on J. B. !!!!


----------



## sibi

what's P.S.A.? I don't think we get PBR. I checked a while back.



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ok everyone, here is my P.S.A. of the week; Sunday morning at 10:00 am the PBR will be on your network tv. Check local listings for times and network coverage. Come on J. B. !!!!


----------



## pugsandkids

My hubs was 37 when he had his heart attack. It was a wake up call for everyone we know! Hopefully your friend and everyone he knows will heed the warning. 

Some families work differently, being recognized is important. Looks to me like a chance to work on future relationships in your grandpas honor. 

Weather was very springlike today, rain, wind, sunshine. In one soccer game I was in tshirt and jeans, had hoodie on, hood up, using umbrella, then put it all away, got it all back on, etc...

We went out to eat and I got glutened  Crashed for 4 hours, am now awake with hip pain and a raging sore throat. My food allergies have been kicking my butt lately. I've been working on getting my eating back to pristine. Today should have been an okay meal, guess its a sign that I really need to focus!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

That explains you being awakeâ€¦but Sibi? Really, 1:30ish?


----------



## pugsandkids

sibi said:


> what's P.S.A.? I don't think we get PBR. I checked a while back.
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok everyone, here is my P.S.A. of the week; Sunday morning at 10:00 am the PBR will be on your network tv. Check local listings for times and network coverage. Come on J. B. !!!!
Click to expand...


Public Service Announcement 

I do watch occasionally, it just makes me miss my cutting days. I rode on Tuesday (horse, not bull) and had a great time. Only problem is the 5 monster bites on my shoulder blade! Something got me.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

My old horses name was Monster, but I think you're talking about bug bites, right?


----------



## pugsandkids

Oh lord yes, the horse I ride likes to nip at my toes when we first get moving. After she realizes I mean business we do just fine though 

Monster, what a name!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Best part about Monster is he's bomb proof. He's done parades and all that. The gal who had him before me took a rodeo queen on him. I'd put anyone on his back. He's a walker paint. So where in chat are pictures of him.


Somewhere.


----------



## sibi

Didn't realize it was that late. I'm watching murder mysteries.


----------



## pugsandkids

The horse I grew up with was great for small children, but would take advantage of inexperienced adults. Right now I ride Misty, a quarter paint who has attitude (really she just wants to eat and roll in the pasture). She's so much fun to ride though, I like the challenge of getting her to focus and accomplish whatever the goal is. Tuesday we worked on opening and closing gates.


Murder mysteries? I'd never go to sleep!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

For me it's not that late. Lol. I'm watching Ramsey's Hellstorm Kitchen. I live to eat and I like new ideas.


----------



## sibi

Yeah, I road a horse once that took advantage of the fact that I didn't have experience riding. She rode me and almost knocked me off her by go under a tree with low branches. She was mean.


----------



## pugsandkids

sibi said:


> Yeah, I road a horse once that took advantage of the fact that I didn't have experience riding. She rode me and almost knocked me off her by go under a tree with low branches. She was mean.



Ya, some just don't care about you. My boys get mad cause I won't let them ride this one, but she'd pull that kind of thing if she got the chance. It's so nice to ride, if you are matched right!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've got to head to bed, folks. Hopefully, in the morning during sun breaks, I need to be cutting plywood for portable outdoor run for the Fred Monster and his friend, Someone Else's.


----------



## sibi

Ok Cowboy, speak to you tomorrow. Buena noche.


Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've got to head to bed, folks. Hopefully, in the morning during sun breaks, I need to be cutting plywood for portable outdoor run for the Fred Monster and his friend, Someone Else's.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> wait so you are sayin you want to not drink your own urine but would rather drink a cows urine??



I think if it was drink it or die, you might be looking at it in a different light.


*A very wonderful morning and day to all of you!*


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Rosiesredfoots is on my coast, right? Our next storm is gonna give her wind gusts of 45-60 mph with all kinds of rain. Here we'll have steady 15-25 winds with the rain and possible thunder storms. This is what gives May flowers for tortoises, right?
> 
> 
> No one talked about it, (heathens!) but yesterday was FFA Take Your Tractor to School Day. Recognize!!!!





Footer some reason I heard that in the honey boo boo voice saying redneckonize. Mikes cousin is in the ffa. Typically we support their fundraising a few times a year


Good morning and happy Sunday


----------



## Jacqui

Both my daughters were in FFA, but neither of the boys. All four loved 4H however. ... just random information...


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Both my daughters were in FFA, but neither of the boys. All four loved 4H however. ... just random information...



I grew up on a farm but I was in neither though my whole goal was to grow up, escape, and move to the big city.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Good morning, I slept in until 10 this morning! It felt so good! I am so excited because next Sunday we are taking my niece back to school in Boston, I haven't seen her dorm or campus yet. Then we are going to hang in Boston for the day.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I got to sleep in to. It felt very good.


And by sleeping in you missed bull riding right? Sigh.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I got to sleep in to. It felt very good.
> 
> 
> And by sleeping in you missed bull riding right? Sigh.




Sorry, I don't have cable I just watch apple tv so I would not be able to watch it anyway. I did see where you wrote about rain coming my way and you were right, Wed & Thurs rain but temps should be in low 59's do no more snow, yaaaay!
Plus it will be 60's Monday. & Tuesday so that I am happy with that!


Low 59's was supposed to be low 50's, haha!!


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Good morning, I slept in until 10 this morning! It felt so good! I am so excited because next Sunday we are taking my niece back to school in Boston, I haven't seen her dorm or campus yet. Then we are going to hang in Boston for the day.



I was in no hurry to get out of bed this morning but I have to check my problematic site at 7


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Good morning, I slept in until 10 this morning! It felt so good! I am so excited because next Sunday we are taking my niece back to school in Boston, I haven't seen her dorm or campus yet. Then we are going to hang in Boston for the day.



I am not sure why it is, but Boston has always been a city I wanted to visit. Perhaps since so many Irish are there?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning, I slept in until 10 this morning! It felt so good! I am so excited because next Sunday we are taking my niece back to school in Boston, I haven't seen her dorm or campus yet. Then we are going to hang in Boston for the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure why it is, but Boston has always been a city I wanted to visit. Perhaps since so many Irish are there?
Click to expand...


I have only been there once before for my husbands office Christmas party. His parties are always in a different state every year and we get to stay in a beautiful suite for the whe weekend. We only stayed until about 1am though because one of the kids got sick as usual and we drove home in the middle of the night. So I am excited to go back and see the sights. 
We missed this years Christmas party weekend in Vegas which kind of hurt because we we're supposed to drive Lamborghini's in the desert. Which sounded fun because I don't really like Vegas. 
My favorite city is NYC followed closely by D.C. They are very different but special in their own ways.


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Sorry, I don't have cable I just watch apple tv so I would not be able to watch it anyway. I did see where you wrote about rain coming my way and you were right, Wed & Thurs rain but temps should be in low 59's do no more snow, yaaaay!
> Plus it will be 60's Monday. & Tuesday so that I am happy with that!
> 
> 
> Low 59's was supposed to be low 50's, haha!!





We are supposed to get snow Thursday boo


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

CtTortoiseMom said:


> You only say that because you haven't been to the closest town to me, â€œSilverton". I think the tag line for Silverton is, â€œOregon's garden city".


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> You only say that because you haven't been to the closest town to me, â€œSilverton". I think the tag line for Silverton is, â€œOregon's garden city".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds beautiful Ken
Click to expand...


----------



## Thalatte

Good morning.
I am painting my dogs nails. She doesn't like it.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Thalatte said:


> Good morning.
> I am painting my dogs nails. She doesn't like it.



My dog's mobile groomer is advertising gel manicures for dog's. Craziness!


----------



## Thalatte

That is weird. I am only doing it because as I was painting my nails she tried to climb into my lap for attention...so obviously she wanted here done right?


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> I have only been there once before for my husbands office Christmas party. His parties are always in a different state every year and we get to stay in a beautiful suite for the whe weekend. We only stayed until about 1am though because one of the kids got sick as usual and we drove home in the middle of the night. So I am excited to go back and see the sights.
> We missed this years Christmas party weekend in Vegas which kind of hurt because we we're supposed to drive Lamborghini's in the desert. Which sounded fun because I don't really like Vegas.
> My favorite city is NYC followed closely by D.C. They are very different but special in their own ways.



I wasn't too impressed with Vegas myself. That is where Jeff and I got married.  When we first got to town we had an old hooker run up to the car to make an offering to Jeff. She had on an old floppy housecoat and rubber boots.  It made at lasting memory for us.  The only part of the strip I liked was the water show at the Bellagio. I want to go back and see that again. There is also an interesting pet store in Vegas with all kinds of hatchling turtles.


NYC from what I saw as we drove through it in the semi is not for me.  I was so disappointed by the Statue of Liberty. I just never thought of her as small and green.


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Good morning, I slept in until 10 this morning! It felt so good! I am so excited because next Sunday we are taking my niece back to school in Boston, I haven't seen her dorm or campus yet. Then we are going to hang in Boston for the day.



Boston sounds like a fun outing 




Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have only been there once before for my husbands office Christmas party. His parties are always in a different state every year and we get to stay in a beautiful suite for the whe weekend. We only stayed until about 1am though because one of the kids got sick as usual and we drove home in the middle of the night. So I am excited to go back and see the sights.
> We missed this years Christmas party weekend in Vegas which kind of hurt because we we're supposed to drive Lamborghini's in the desert. Which sounded fun because I don't really like Vegas.
> My favorite city is NYC followed closely by D.C. They are very different but special in their own ways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't too impressed with Vegas myself. That is where Jeff and I got married.  When we first got to town we had an old hooker run up to the car to make an offering to Jeff. She had on an old floppy housecoat and rubber boots.  It made at lasting memory for us.  The only part of the strip I liked was the water show at the Bellagio. I want to go back and see that again. There is also an interesting pet store in Vegas with all kinds of hatchling turtles.
> 
> 
> NYC from what I saw as we drove through it in the semi is not for me.  I was so disappointed by the Statue of Liberty. I just never thought of her as small and green.
Click to expand...




I have never been to vegas but I'd really like to go. I am trying to decide if we should plan a trip this year somewhere far away since we are hoping to be pregnant early next year.


----------



## Jacqui

Either far away or some kind of vacation you won't be able to do for the next twenty years due to having children.


----------



## Thalatte

Unless you take the kids and then it is t really a vacation is it?


----------



## Jacqui

One thing that disappointed me the most about Vegas was after seeing all the movies and TV shows, I was so excited to get to gamble on those machines. You know you put in your penny, you pull down on the arm, and walla! Except in reality there is no more actual coin play and no arms to pull (with very few exceptions). Not to mention when you do win, those coins don't come rolling out. You get instead a slip of papre to take to cash out.  Completely bummed me out.


----------



## Thalatte

I think the only good thing to do in Vegas is see the shows. Cirque du soleil is amazing.


----------



## Jacqui

Thalatte said:


> Unless you take the kids and then it is t really a vacation is it?



I think when you have kids, you do need to take them on the vacations. (that's just my thoughts). So you take different kinds of vacations.




Thalatte said:


> I think the only good thing to do in Vegas is see the shows. Cirque du soleil is amazing.



Once more, for cheap me, I just could not see spending that amount of money for something like that which lasts such a short time.


----------



## Thalatte

Oh I agree they need to go on vacations and travel it is just not a real vacation for the parents for the most part as it can be stressful traveling with kids.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> One thing that disappointed me the most about Vegas was after seeing all the movies and TV shows, I was so excited to get to gamble on those machines. You know you put in your penny, you pull down on the arm, and walla! Except in reality there is no more actual coin play and no arms to pull (with very few exceptions). Not to mention when you do win, those coins don't come rolling out. You get instead a slip of papre to take to cash out.  Completely bummed me out.


Jacqui you and I are very similiar! I got married in the Excalibur in Vegas and had my reception in the Belagio. We were there for 3 days with 20 of our nearest & dearest and by the evening of the 2nd day I was like ok, I've seen Vegas. 

I am out shopping and bought my dream kitchen table!!! It is all reclaimed wood and super sturdy and came with a bench seat. Now I just need to find 4 chairs. I am soooooo excited !!


----------



## theelectraco

I love Vegas. I go twice a year, and I never get bored of it. Then again I am 23 lol


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Nope, cowboy, I'm on the east coast in the Carolina's where it's 75 today. Might have a thunderstorm a'brewin' though. 

I weeded my pansies and planted some marigolds. Also redecorated my mantel..



Nothing fancy, just some flowers and bird votive holders. It's as decorated as my bf will allow, lol.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

theelectraco said:


> I love Vegas. I go twice a year, and I never get bored of it. Then again I am 23 lol



When I got married their I was 22. But I don't drink or gamble so after circ du sole and the pirates of the Caribbean and water shows there is not much else to do except pay for s*% and since I was there to get married that part was free, haha! Yup, I went there!


----------



## theelectraco

Yeah if you don't drink Vegas is pretty uneventful.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Either far away or some kind of vacation you won't be able to do for the next twenty years due to having children.



Yes like somewhere fun and romantic.
Plus you all know we are workaholics so we won't escape very often add it is.


----------



## Jacqui

theelectraco said:


> Yeah if you don't drink Vegas is pretty uneventful.



I don't sometimes, but once more not a lot. I never did have a drink while there come to think of it. 




Kerryann said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Either far away or some kind of vacation you won't be able to do for the next twenty years due to having children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes like somewhere fun and romantic.
> Plus you all know we are workaholics so we won't escape very often add it is.
Click to expand...


Like your jeep thingies.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Take a 2 week cruise anywhere warm with concierge service.


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> I am out shopping and bought my dream kitchen table!!! It is all reclaimed wood and super sturdy and came with a bench seat. Now I just need to find 4 chairs. I am soooooo excited !!



What?! Still no pictures????


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Ok I will post a picture but it is not everyone's taste and I think it would make more sense for you all to see it in my new kitchen.


Ok it is super sturdy too...,


----------



## Thalatte

I like it! It's gorgeous!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Thalatte said:


> I like it! It's gorgeous!


Thanks, I feel like it is pretty indestructible too .


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Ok I will post a picture but it is not everyone's taste and I think it would make more sense for you all to see it in my new kitchen.



We will want to see it then too.   That's an interesting table. I have not saw any like it before. I like the table. The bench not so much, looks like it should be out in the yard to me. It just doesn't have the same feel or look as the table to me.


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing that disappointed me the most about Vegas was after seeing all the movies and TV shows, I was so excited to get to gamble on those machines. You know you put in your penny, you pull down on the arm, and walla! Except in reality there is no more actual coin play and no arms to pull (with very few exceptions). Not to mention when you do win, those coins don't come rolling out. You get instead a slip of papre to take to cash out.  Completely bummed me out.
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui you and I are very similiar! I got married in the Excalibur in Vegas and had my reception in the Belagio. We were there for 3 days with 20 of our nearest & dearest and by the evening of the 2nd day I was like ok, I've seen Vegas.
> 
> I am out shopping and bought my dream kitchen table!!! It is all reclaimed wood and super sturdy and came with a bench seat. Now I just need to find 4 chairs. I am soooooo excited !!
Click to expand...


I want to see pics. It sounds pretty 




CtTortoiseMom said:


> Ok I will post a picture but it is not everyone's taste and I think it would make more sense for you all to see it in my new kitchen.
> 
> 
> Ok it is super sturdy too...,





That is cool. I should read everyone's stuff before I post  but that probably won't happen so you may have to bare with me. 

I had to get chocolate. I was having a minute.




Jacqui said:


> theelectraco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah if you don't drink Vegas is pretty uneventful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't sometimes, but once more not a lot. I never did have a drink while there come to think of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Either far away or some kind of vacation you won't be able to do for the next twenty years due to having children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes like somewhere fun and romantic.
> Plus you all know we are workaholics so we won't escape very often add it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like your jeep thingies.
Click to expand...




Those usually are drunk fests where we both end up puking and passed out but I am sure we will make it work. The good thing about being both only children in low spawning families is the amount of people who want to babysit is out of control.


I am watching this show and this dude from harvard says mad cow disease in humans is like zombies and could be a reality.


----------



## pugsandkids

Hubby took me to Vegas for my birthday in February. Frankly, I loved being able to wander around with my margarita! All in all though, now I've seen it and I'm good. 

We started taking the kids on vacay when the oldest was 3 months. They are all great travelers now, cause its normal. 

Speaking of the oldest, 17 years old and I woke up to "Mooom, I threw up on my bed...help" 101.6 fever today for him :-(


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Rob and I just ran out to the store by ourselves and he was laughing when we were walking out because I have a toddler size mashed potatoe handprint on the back of my leg, thanks Rand!! 

Re: table reclsimed wood is pretty popular here. I know a few families re-doing their hardwood floors with reclaimed wood and at is crazy expensive and looks just like my kitchen table. I could never be into that but I am going super casual and rustic in the kitchen and very formal in the dining room. Sorry, boring I know I'm just do excited about the new house!! Still no lookers on the old house but that is turning out to be a blessing because Rob's mom & dad and sister and our niece are flying in for my daughters play so we are keeping beds in our old house do everyone can stay there


----------



## pugsandkids

Love that table, it's perfect!
My office desk is a built in, recycled door from an old Forest Service building.


----------



## AndreaRosie

So for all Y'all going to work tomorrow... I'm in New Orleans


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Rob and I just ran out to the store by ourselves and he was laughing when we were walking out because I have a toddler size mashed potatoe handprint on the back of my leg, thanks Rand!!
> 
> Re: table reclsimed wood is pretty popular here. I know a few families re-doing their hardwood floors with reclaimed wood and at is crazy expensive and looks just like my kitchen table. I could never be into that but I am going super casual and rustic in the kitchen and very formal in the dining room. Sorry, boring I know I'm just do excited about the new house!! Still no lookers on the old house but that is turning out to be a blessing because Rob's mom & dad and sister and our niece are flying in for my daughters play so we are keeping beds in our old house do everyone can stay there



I love the reclaimed wood look. Whenever I see old barns falling down I am like why didn't those people sell the wood instead of letting it implode


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

pugsandkids said:


> Hubby took me to Vegas for my birthday in February. Frankly, I loved being able to wander around with my margarita! All in all though, now I've seen it and I'm good.
> 
> We started taking the kids on vacay when the oldest was 3 months. They are all great travelers now, cause its normal.
> 
> Speaking of the oldest, 17 years old and I woke up to "Mooom, I threw up on my bed...help" 101.6 fever today for him :-(



We take the kids to kid places in the summer like Lake George, NY & Disney or NC (where their grandparents live) but we recently started going away once a year without them too and it is sooooo nice! We cancelled our trip without them so we could move and I regret it!!




pugsandkids said:


> Love that table, it's perfect!
> My office desk is a built in, recycled door from an old Forest Service building.



Thanks, very cool & I want a recycled front door it would look really cool on my house and it would match cuz my house is cedar


----------



## Kerryann

Betty is having a fight with her thermometer and her humidity meter right now. She keeps head bobbing at it and then attacking it. I don't know what it did to anger her but it's been there for the whole time I have had her.  crazy girl....


----------



## pugsandkids

I agree, we just started doing the same thing. When our kids complain that they can't go, i tell them that it's a GOOD thing their parents want to go away together


----------



## Jacqui

Whenever I have gone away some where without my kids, I keep seeing things I want to point out to them and they aren't there.  Makes the trip seem less fun and rewarding for me.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> Whenever I have gone away some where without my kids, I keep seeing things I want to point out to them and they aren't there.  Makes the trip seem less fun and rewarding for me.



We end up hanging out with people who brought their kids and I always want to hold other peoples babies but the good thing is when they cry I can just give them back.


----------



## Jacqui

Shelly and Kerryann, I saw this and just loved the idea. Was thinking you might be interested in it once you have little feet around.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Shelly and Kerryann, I saw this and just loved the idea. Was thinking you might be interested in it once you have little feet around.



That is so cute. I am getting excited about having one of those things to use as a stencil.


----------



## Jacqui

I know! Now I want a baby .... just to use for this project.  Believe me, I am not crazy to want one full time, but I think I would make a much much better parent now then when my kids were young.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Awww, that is very cute and nothing is sweeter than fat baby feet


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

At the grocery, I saw a guy with baby feet tattoos on the inside of one arm. I figured they were his kidsâ€¦


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> At the grocery, I saw a guy with baby feet tattoos on the inside of one arm. I figured they were his kidsâ€¦


I saw preemie feet on a women's chest once and it was her baby that was born premature and didn't make it


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> At the grocery, I saw a guy with baby feet tattoos on the inside of one arm. I figured they were his kidsâ€¦
> 
> 
> 
> I saw preemie feet on a women's chest once and it was her baby that was born premature and didn't make it
Click to expand...


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> At the grocery, I saw a guy with baby feet tattoos on the inside of one arm. I figured they were his kidsâ€¦
> 
> 
> 
> I saw preemie feet on a women's chest once and it was her baby that was born premature and didn't make it
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Very sad. I wanted to get a tattoo but I am not allowed


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I am watching the movie "As Good As It Gets" I have seen it before but it is really a lot more sad than I remembered!


----------



## theelectraco

I'm watching deep impact on TNT. I love this movie. Not allowed to have tattoos....says who?


----------



## Jacqui

theelectraco said:


> Not allowed to have tattoos....says who?



I would guess Mikey


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

theelectraco said:


> I'm watching deep impact on TNT. I love this movie. Not allowed to have tattoos....says who?


I never saw it but I did see Armagedon which Rob said is similiar.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> theelectraco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not allowed to have tattoos....says who?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would guess Mikey
Click to expand...


Yes.. apparently it's not allowed. I told him Adam Levine has them but umm... that got me nowhere.
Why am I having such a hard time finding a car? I think I am getting a red mustang no convertible.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Tattoo's are too permanent, Rob & I both wish we had never gotten ours. People think we are much different people than we are when they see our tattoos and the funny thing is neither one of us got a single tattoo passed out tern years. So we where our teenaged selves always.


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Tattoo's are too permanent, Rob & I both wish we had never gotten ours. People think we are much different people than we are when they see our tattoos and the funny thing is neither one of us got a single tattoo passed out tern years. So we where our teenaged selves always.



That's part of mike's argument. Yesterday we were at the mall and this woman walked by with her baby and she had something written across her chest. He was like how do you think that's gonna look when she's 70 or 80. 

I just saw the opportunity to insert php formatted code. I may have to try that out later. php is the bain and new love of my existence. 

We are watching this show about this company that makes these prepper bunkers. They just made a tsunami pod. It's so cool. I want one just to use in the water and roll around. Mike had engineering issues with the whole thing and also objected because you would likely get swept out to sea and then just die a slow death of starvation and dehydration.


----------



## theelectraco

I don't regret any of mine, one in which is my entire right arm, but I've only had them for 5 years. I honestly don't even remember I have them usually. One day I was shirtless and was looking down and freaked out thinking I had a spider on my arm and it was just part of my tattoo in the corner of my eye.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tattoo's are too permanent, Rob & I both wish we had never gotten ours. People think we are much different people than we are when they see our tattoos and the funny thing is neither one of us got a single tattoo passed out tern years. So we where our teenaged selves always.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's part of mike's argument. Yesterday we were at the mall and this woman walked by with her baby and she had something written across her chest. He was like how do you think that's gonna look when she's 70 or 80.
Click to expand...

My problem with my tattoos is that I dated a tattoo artist before Rob and I, with my teenager brain thought it was so romantic that I was a canvas for an artist, now Rob lives forever with that glaring reminder. Also, it gives people the false impression that I am "cool".




theelectraco said:


> I don't regret any of mine, one in which is my entire right arm, but I've only had them for 5 years. I honestly don't even remember I have them usually. One day I was shirtless and was looking down and freaked out thinking I had a spider on my arm and it was just part of my tattoo in the corner of my eye.



I am assuming you are male. I actually am still attracted to men with tattoos and my husband is sleeved on both arms. But, I want to wear a strapless little black dress to a business Dinner with my husband and an unable to because all my ink makes it look like I am honey BooBoo's aunt and not just a mom that has great arms from hauling kids around all day. Sadly I have really cut arms and would love to show them off, waaa!


----------



## jaizei

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tattoo's are too permanent, Rob & I both wish we had never gotten ours. People think we are much different people than we are when they see our tattoos and the funny thing is neither one of us got a single tattoo passed out tern years. So we where our teenaged selves always.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's part of mike's argument. Yesterday we were at the mall and this woman walked by with her baby and she had something written across her chest. He was like how do you think that's gonna look when she's 70 or 80.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My problem with my tattoos is that I dated a tattoo artist before Rob and I, with my teenager brain thought it was so romantic that I was a canvas for an artist, now Rob lives forever with that glaring reminder. Also, it gives people the false impression that I am "cool".
Click to expand...


Could be worse. 
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/02/04/rouslan-toumaniantz-girlfriend-face-tattoo_n_2617994.html


----------



## theelectraco

Wow...just wow.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Oh my, yep I am happy I can still hide all of mine!


----------



## luvpetz27

Jacqui said:


> Shelly and Kerryann, I saw this and just loved the idea. Was thinking you might be interested in it once you have little feet around.



Hey Jacqui!! I have a plate like that!!


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Oh my, yep I am happy I can still hide all of mine!



I just wanted one on my back of a penguin. That idea was voted off the island.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

The good news is our kids think tattoos are lame because their parents have them and my future grand kids will think they are even more lame because their grandparents have them so I should have two generations of tattoo less people.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I have nothing against tatooed people (unless they pay for ink over things like food or healthcare for their families), but it's just not really for me. I think if I did get one it'd be small and of a polar bear..


----------



## pugsandkids

I really enjoy tattoos, don't have any yet. I know of at least one I'll get (I've wanted the same thing since I was a kid) I just don't know where/if I can pull it off!


----------



## Thalatte

I will get a tattoo that sweeps across my back one day. I already have the initial design drawn and It will be done in very light shimmery colors with no black or dark lines. This way by the time I am old and wrinkled it will have faded beyond recognition.


----------



## pugsandkids

Just had to share, my 17 yr old and his dog taking care of him.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

This is for my Zombie loving buddy on the forum.
View attachment 41412


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

pugsandkids said:


> Just had to share, my 17 yr old and his dog taking care of him.



That is so sweet, I hope your son feels better!!




Cowboy_Ken said:


> This is for my Zombie loving buddy on the forum.



Haha!! Awww, that is too cute!


Good Morning TFO I hope everyone's tort's get outside today!!!


----------



## Kerryann

pugsandkids said:


> Just had to share, my 17 yr old and his dog taking care of him.



Aww that's so sweet




Cowboy_Ken said:


> This is for my Zombie loving buddy on the forum.



Aww that's cute too.
Happy Monday and good morning


----------



## Jacqui

Growing up, my Mother was very against tats for health reasons and so was my sister. About ten years ago, my daughters and I started talking about them. We went together one day and got our tats, well the one daughter didn't because she couldn't find what she wanted and she learned how costly hers would be. (she wanted a fairy). 

Come the next family get-to-gether, my sister learned of the daughter's tat and she read her the riot act. I calmly raised the sleeve of my t-shirt and asked how she liked my much bigger and colorful turtle tat on my upper arm. My sister shut up and did not say another word. 


*Good Morning!!​*
*Here's hoping this entire week is filled with love, laughter, and the time to enjoy it all. *




pugsandkids said:


> Just had to share, my 17 yr old and his dog taking care of him.



Sweet!!


----------



## tortadise

Jacqui said:


> Growing up, my Mother was very against tats for health reasons and so was my sister. About ten years ago, my daughters and I started talking about them. We went together one day and got our tats, well the one daughter didn't because she couldn't find what she wanted and she learned how costly hers would be. (she wanted a fairy).
> 
> Come the next family get-to-gether, my sister learned of the daughter's tat and she read her the riot act. I calmly raised the sleeve of my t-shirt and asked how she liked my much bigger and colorful turtle tat on my upper arm. My sister shut up and did not say another word.



Judgements should be kept to ones self I think. I know shes your sister and all. But peoples opinions in respects like that should just be "I wouldn't do it, and I don't like it thats it". So how is everyone this morning? La Fonda died this morning which sucks.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I am so sorry Kelly, that is a terrible start to your week! With the immediate medical care you provided for Lafonda I am sure she received some much deserved peace before she went. I know this is bad but it can only get better from here for you.


----------



## tortadise

It happens unfortunately. You never know what animal was exposed to with other keepers. Just hoping its not a very nasty virus. Even though she was kept alone in quarantine its still a scary thought. I am very optimistic in life though. All I can do is move on and utilize the best of the scenario. It wont stop me from my ultimate goals. On another good note. The Ft.Worth zoo wants to come out and see my facilities and the organization. Kinda cool. They are a huge AZA zoo with a world renown reptile facility. Would be a great milestone to work with this zoo. Also homebase for TSA. So karma in a way showed me not to get down or give up. I also got more Chacos so now my male wont be lonely and can spread his rare seed. (After quarantine of course on the females).


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

NASA called and said they could see my new running shoes from the moon.


I am going to run a 5 mile loop with my friend if I don't make it back I love you all and FYI I willed you my tortoises. 




tortadise said:


> It happens unfortunately. You never know what animal was exposed to with other keepers. Just hoping its not a very nasty virus. Even though she was kept alone in quarantine its still a scary thought. I am very optimistic in life though. All I can do is move on and utilize the best of the scenario. It wont stop me from my ultimate goals. On another good note. The Ft.Worth zoo wants to come out and see my facilities and the organization. Kinda cool. They are a huge AZA zoo with a world renown reptile facility. Would be a great milestone to work with this zoo. Also homebase for TSA. So karma in a way showed me not to get down or give up. I also got more Chacos so now my male wont be lonely and can spread his rare seed. (After quarantine of course on the females).



That is all amazing news Kelly!! You should be very proud!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Nice shoe Mrs.C. , I don't think I could pull that off.


To be clear, the look of that shoe, I don't think I could pull off.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Yesterday we did a lot of fix ups.. I painted my planter boxes, weeded my pansies, planted some marigolds, put covers on the sky lights to keep out heat but still let in light, vacuumed the dog's screened in porch where they lay, cleaned up the dog yard (160 pounds of dog results in way too much poo), and then washed the yard and deck with odoban. Seriously, I pour odoban in a miracle gro sprayer and hose everything down. 2 male dogs pottying on hard packed soil (with wooden deck posts) + hot weather = one ripe yard. 

We were having a gnat problem but they don't like the eucalyptus scent of the odoban so it keeps flies, gnats, and even roaches at bay. Oh, and the yard smells pee free! Woot!


----------



## Jacqui

Kelly *hugs* so sorry the fight did not turn out as we hoped for.

Erin nice shoes!

Kim sounds like you were busy. Dude and I spent our time yesterday doing yard work. He patrolled the walkways and the outside the fence front yard, while I worked on a couple of enclosures. Once done with them, I wondered why I was working on enclosures that have no turtles to go into them instead of working on ones with tortoises wishing for some time outside.  I was surprised when pulling up one clump of weeds to find a toad sitting there. Luckily none of the cats noticed him, so he was left in peace.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

That sounds like a great day Kim! I have to do the same type of stuff in my back yard today. 

The only thing that stinks about my day is that my daughter has her last hockey try out at 6 which means I will be freezing for 2 hours tonight. 

Oh and if you were still wondering i survived my run so no one will be getting a surprise tortoise in the mail. I usually wear dark grey asics but since I have to get new ones every 6 months or so because of running with no meniscus, I just get whatever feels right when I am there. They will be dirty in a few days and less bright, I hope!! 

if any of you need me I will be OUTSIDE!!! Yippee!!


----------



## mctlong

Jacqui said:


> Shelly and Kerryann, I saw this and just loved the idea. Was thinking you might be interested in it once you have little feet around.



OMG! That it too freaking cute!!! I am definitely using this. It'll make a great gift for our parents (baby's grandparents). Thanks for the idea! 



jaizei said:


> Could be worse.
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/02/04/rouslan-toumaniantz-girlfriend-face-tattoo_n_2617994.html



Ooooh. Ouch. I wonder how she'll react when she sobers up...



CtTortoiseMom said:


> Good Morning TFO I hope everyone's tort's get outside today!!!



Good morning. 



Jacqui said:


> Growing up, my Mother was very against tats for health reasons and so was my sister. About ten years ago, my daughters and I started talking about them. We went together one day and got our tats, well the one daughter didn't because she couldn't find what she wanted and she learned how costly hers would be. (she wanted a fairy).
> 
> Come the next family get-to-gether, my sister learned of the daughter's tat and she read her the riot act. I calmly raised the sleeve of my t-shirt and asked how she liked my much bigger and colorful turtle tat on my upper arm. My sister shut up and did not say another word.





Good for you! Some people are way too sensitive. Its just ink. There are fantastic artists out there creating some phenomenal tattoos. Its amazing what some people can do with a little ink and a needle. 

I put off getting one for years. When I was a teenager, my mom suggested I get one, so I didn't want one because her approval made it far less cool. Consequently, I didn't get my first until my 30th birthday.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Today I'm slammed busy. Going to the, â€œbig city", (Salem). Coldish and overcast today. Still beats the hail, wind, thunder and massive downpours of the weekend. No one will be going outside today.


----------



## Jacqui

It is just so neat to walk outside and see green leaves and blooms!!


----------



## mctlong

I wish it was cold and overcast here. Its bright and beautiful, but I'll be stuck in the office all day know how gorgeous it is outside.

Had the weirdest dream last night. Dreamt that the little tort I've been nursing died and was replaced by half a dozen albino greek tortoises. Very strange. I think I'm spending too much time with my torts....


----------



## Jacqui

mctlong said:


> I wish it was cold and overcast here. Its bright and beautiful, but I'll be stuck in the office all day know how gorgeous it is outside.
> 
> Had the weirdest dream last night. Dreamt that the little tort I've been nursing died and was replaced by half a dozen albino greek tortoises. Very strange. I think I'm spending too much time with my torts....



Hmmm albino greeks.  How is the little tort doing?


----------



## mctlong

Do albino Greeks even exist? I've never seen one. LOL!

He's doing about the same. He's a fighter. He gained a little weight, about 5 grams, but that could be water retention. The vet thinks his livers shot and he's a bit swollen. Right now, we're keeping him warm, hydrated, and getting calories into him as best we can. We'll see if he pulls through. I still have hope. He's lived this long already and some liver damage is reversable, so he could make it. Time will tell.


----------



## Jacqui

*fingers crossed* I hope him the best of luck.

Was sad this morning, as the dogs and I were walking. It rained last night, so there were still some worms out on the road, which I kept stopping and tossing them back onto the dirt so they could escape. Then we came across a toad. Poor guy looks like he got hit by a car and maybe had a broken front leg. I tried to be gentle picking him up and placing him off the road. Hope he makes it, but really doubt it.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Woo, house is termite free! Had an inspector out there earlier today (landlord pays for it) to prevent roaches and termites. 

They might be re-sodding the front yard, which would be nice because it's literally dirt and tree roots...


----------



## Jacqui

I think I saw three heads sticking out of the BeSnapped pool, which means all three made it though the winter just fine.  I wished I could have taken some thawed fish out to feed them, but knowing the rest of the week is going to be cold I didn't.  

Did find a skeleton of some animal out near their pool in pieces. Not a cat and looks smaller. Seems to have bulges where the eyes would be. Sorta making the skull remind me of a bullfrogs. Has more rodent like teeth it seems. Wonder what 'possoms actually look like under their fur as we have those around.


----------



## Kerryann

tortadise said:


> It happens unfortunately. You never know what animal was exposed to with other keepers. Just hoping its not a very nasty virus. Even though she was kept alone in quarantine its still a scary thought. I am very optimistic in life though. All I can do is move on and utilize the best of the scenario. It wont stop me from my ultimate goals. On another good note. The Ft.Worth zoo wants to come out and see my facilities and the organization. Kinda cool. They are a huge AZA zoo with a world renown reptile facility. Would be a great milestone to work with this zoo. Also homebase for TSA. So karma in a way showed me not to get down or give up. I also got more Chacos so now my male wont be lonely and can spread his rare seed. (After quarantine of course on the females).



That is really awesome news and I am also sorry for your loss. 




Jacqui said:


> It is just so neat to walk outside and see green leaves and blooms!!



I am soooo sooooo jealous of you all. Today has been um.. typical crazyiness. Not so much of it has been ugliness so there's that. Also I haven't been yelled at today.. by any clients. I did however scare some developers. Why are people scared of me? It makes no sense. 

Erin I love your new shoes. I would want them to stay pretty. 
So I am back on the fence again about the mustang... ugh... can you imagine having to actually live with me. I am like but it's a lot of money.. and I have a truck.. and my truck is nice.. and my truck is so vroom vroom...  If I get snuffed out in my sleep tonight you all know what happened.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> I am soooo sooooo jealous of you all. Today has been um.. typical crazyiness. Not so much of it has been ugliness so there's that. Also I haven't been yelled at today.. by any clients. I did however scare some developers. Why are people scared of me? It makes no sense.
> 
> Erin I love your new shoes. I would want them to stay pretty.
> So I am back on the fence again about the mustang... ugh... can you imagine having to actually live with me. I am like but it's a lot of money.. and I have a truck.. and my truck is nice.. and my truck is so vroom vroom...  If I get snuffed out in my sleep tonight you all know what happened.



Because you aren't afraid to say what you feel and to show emotions while you do it. 

I always have figured for me, if I am on the fence, it's something inside warning me to step back and wait. Usually a heart and mind disagreement. So have you tried writing down why you should and should not get the car? I think a lot is you just have not really found a car that speaks to you. It feels like your sorta settling for the 'stang, not that your really loving the idea of owning it.


----------



## Jacqui

Finally! Huge clump number three of the tall grasses is trimmed down. I love my clumps, especially in the winter when you can watch them dance in the wind. I do not however like having to cut them down in the spring. Only about half of the last one left to do and then that job will be done for the year.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Possum skulls remind me of primitive horse skulls but with pointy, carnivore teeth instead of grazers teeth.


----------



## dmarcus

Jacqui said:


> It is just so neat to walk outside and see green leaves and blooms!!



I agree with that, I love seeing everything green and blooming....


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am soooo sooooo jealous of you all. Today has been um.. typical crazyiness. Not so much of it has been ugliness so there's that. Also I haven't been yelled at today.. by any clients. I did however scare some developers. Why are people scared of me? It makes no sense.
> 
> Erin I love your new shoes. I would want them to stay pretty.
> So I am back on the fence again about the mustang... ugh... can you imagine having to actually live with me. I am like but it's a lot of money.. and I have a truck.. and my truck is nice.. and my truck is so vroom vroom...  If I get snuffed out in my sleep tonight you all know what happened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because you aren't afraid to say what you feel and to show emotions while you do it.
> 
> I always have figured for me, if I am on the fence, it's something inside warning me to step back and wait. Usually a heart and mind disagreement. So have you tried writing down why you should and should not get the car? I think a lot is you just have not really found a car that speaks to you. It feels like your sorta settling for the 'stang, not that your really loving the idea of owning it.
Click to expand...


I think thats why I am afraid. I am not sure if I really don't want it, don't want to compromise, or am just being cheap. 
Mike does all of the crazy lists.


----------



## Jacqui

Dude and I started working on destalking the hollyhocks. He seems like all my other tortoises, not interested in eating the leaves.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Dude and I started working on destalking the hollyhocks. He seems like all my other tortoises, not interested in eating the leaves.



You should have taken pics


----------



## Jacqui

If I started taking pictures, then no work would get done.


----------



## Kerryann

Oh no it's time for my eyes to bleed again. I can barely sleep after thinking this much.


----------



## Jacqui

bleed?


Today I came across something interesting in the yard.... a grasshopper! Alive and kicking and jumping too.  He was about an inch long. I don't know if he survived out there during the winter or what. I don't recall ever seeing one so early in the year.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> bleed?
> 
> 
> Today I came across something interesting in the yard.... a grasshopper! Alive and kicking and jumping too.  He was about an inch long. I don't know if he survived out there during the winter or what. I don't recall ever seeing one so early in the year.





He hid in a warm spot.
I had to do log reviews. Ugh.. Another night of that...




Jacqui said:


> If I started taking pictures, then no work would get done.



What? There is always time for pics.
Tomorrow I'm single.. I should either find pants or a bf


I forgot to post this. Having my intern write my quote made me sound as blind as I am.
Also the pic of me is one of my peeps
http://newsletter.win-semich.org/fe...d+opportunities+for+youth+employment+in+SE+MI


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey hipster kids! 
This summer, Kid Rock will be on tour and all ticket prices will be $20.00! No more $40,$60 or $500 special onesâ€¦all of them will be $20.00.


Of course, warm, flat beer will be $25 but you knowâ€¦


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Wasn't someone's youngin going to the redwoods? If so, please have them lean against a big one, ( maybe along Avenue of the Giants) and take a picture looking straight up for me. I miss them. A picture of the eel river would be real nice, but it's off the beaten track as it were. Thanks


----------



## pugsandkids

Ken, that was my crew  All the pics are on hubby's phone, I stayed home and worked. We've stopped by, or driven past the Redwoods more times then I can count. I guess they explored pretty deep this time and had a blast!


Ken, that was my crew  All the pics are on hubby's phone, I stayed home and worked. We've stopped by, or driven past the Redwoods more times then I can count. I guess they explored pretty deep this time and had a blast!

I'm up at 3:30 am with two puking kids, and a senile old dog who won't shut the hell up. She's totally confused as to why we are up...


I have this one, my middle son


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

pugsandkids said:


> Ken, that was my crew  All the pics are on hubby's phone, I stayed home and worked. We've stopped by, or driven past the Redwoods more times then I can count. I guess they explored pretty deep this time and had a blast!
> 
> 
> Ken, that was my crew  All the pics are on hubby's phone, I stayed home and worked. We've stopped by, or driven past the Redwoods more times then I can count. I guess they explored pretty deep this time and had a blast!
> 
> I'm up at 3:30 am with two puking kids, and a senile old dog who won't shut the hell up. She's totally confused as to why we are up...
> 
> 
> I have this one, my middle son





That is a great pic! Poor you, I hope you don't get your kids sickness!


This is for Jacqui, it was on Instagram this morning and it made me think of you....


Good Morning TFO


----------



## Jacqui

Thanks Erin! My wild calico (whose name is Wild Calico)  gave birth to kittens yesterday some where, so in a few weeks I should have a box something like that only not so cute nor catchable. 

*Morning!*

I need to run, see you all later!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> Thanks Erin! My wild calico (whose name is Wild Calico)  gave birth to kittens yesterday some where, so in a few weeks I should have a box something like that only not so cute nor catchable.
> 
> *Morning!*
> 
> I need to run, see you all later!



Awww babies have a great day!!


Rand & Dagny cannot believe this beautiful weather...


----------



## Jacqui

Great picture! I love how he is using the register to look out.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Aren't you glad you're not in Denver?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Aren't you glad you're not in Denver?



Oh no, are they getting snow? Haha! I'm a poet! I really need to get off of this couch and get going, but the sun is on me and Dagny's head.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Has everyone already seen this? 

Check out this video on YouTube:

http://youtu.be/4Ri5cszSKEg


----------



## Zamric

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Wasn't someone's youngin going to the redwoods? If so, please have them lean against a big one, ( maybe along Avenue of the Giants) and take a picture looking straight up for me. I miss them. A picture of the eel river would be real nice, but it's off the beaten track as it were. Thanks



I already have a 10 day camping trip to the Redwoods planned for early July.... I'll take as many pics, from as many angles as I can twist this old body into! 

PS; did I mention my wife is taking me on a Cruise to the Bahamas for my 50th B-day in 3 weeks?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Who will be caring for the tortoises while you're away?


----------



## Zamric

My son is currently living with us... he is well versed in Tortoise Care!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Very good. A friend of mine will be taking off for a long weekend, and was very concerned making sure I'd care for her baby.


----------



## Zamric

....sigh..... off to get some work done....Shopping for the next few hours....poor me!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Zamric said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't someone's youngin going to the redwoods? If so, please have them lean against a big one, ( maybe along Avenue of the Giants) and take a picture looking straight up for me. I miss them. A picture of the eel river would be real nice, but it's off the beaten track as it were. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already have a 10 day camping trip to the Redwoods planned for early July.... I'll take as many pics, from as many angles as I can twist this old body into!
> 
> PS; did I mention my wife is taking me on a Cruise to the Bahamas for my 50th B-day in 3 weeks?
Click to expand...

Thats awesome!! I love cruises & the Bahamas!!


----------



## Jacqui

Zamric said:


> PS; did I mention my wife is taking me on a Cruise to the Bahamas for my 50th B-day in 3 weeks?



Almost as great of a gift as a new tortoise!  I'd like to do that some day.


----------



## pugsandkids

Rand and Daggy are adorable!


Oops, wrong button! A box of kittens sounds like fun, but I am so over litter boxes. 10 days in the Redwoods would be fantastic. I think I have hubby convinced that this year he and the boys can go camping on like a thurs (get all the set up done) and I can meet them Friday nights after work 

I'm home with my two sickies I'm half terrified of getting sick, half thrilled that I get to hang out with my boys like the old days. When I stayed home and they were little.


Senile dog barked from 3 to 6 this morning....She's so lucky I love her!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I know what you mean. I hate when my kids are sick buti love getting to hold and take care of them!


----------



## Blakem

My girlfriend and I are sending money to pay off the adoption fee for my pitbull rescue Chance (I've created a thread about it if you don't know what I'm talking about). Along with the money, we are sending a picture of the three of us as a thank you. It was taken in my backyard. 











Sulcata (Dexter)
Russian (Ezek)


----------



## pugsandkids

He looks like he won the lottery! I'm so glad you are sending them pictures.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

What a beautiful family! Chance is looking great!!


----------



## Blakem

pugsandkids said:


> He looks like he won the lottery! I'm so glad you are sending them pictures.



He's been such a fun dog! He's only around one year of age. He's been such a blessing in my life! 


Sulcata (Dexter)
Russian (Ezek)


----------



## Jacqui

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-crgQGdpZR0

You three make a nice looking family. May you all have a long life together filled with lots of fun.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui,
The 80's called and they want their music back.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Jacqui,
> The 80's called and they want their music back.



Sorry, not giving it up.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've got a ferret, I'm mean poodle for you if you'd likeâ€¦


----------



## pugsandkids

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've got a ferret, I'm mean poodle for you if you'd likeâ€¦



Poor, poor ferrets...Wouldn't it be easier to just poorly breed poodles?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And like they say, â€œnever send a weasel to do a ferrets job!"


----------



## Jacqui

I could not believe anybody could mistake a souped up ferret for a poodle. 

I just told Jeff we are under a winter advisory warning and he told me to tell Yvonne it's all her fault. He doesn't know it's really Ken's fault.


----------



## Jacqui

The thunder rolls and the lightning strikes...

Loud booms going on outside. My oldest dog Balarney seems to be shaking and shivering from it. You would think in old age she would be use to it, instead it bothers her more and more each year. Glad I am here for her.

I decided to go out in the pouring rain and bring in the box turtle that over wintered outside. I feared she might not be getting herself buried deep enough with this fast temp drop and knowing the next few days will be worse.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Shivering dogs are good for sore back muscles if applied correctly.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> The thunder rolls and the lightning strikes...
> 
> Loud booms going on outside. My oldest dog Balarney seems to be shaking and shivering from it. You would think in old age she would be use to it, instead it bothers her more and more each year. Glad I am here for her.
> 
> I decided to go out in the pouring rain and bring in the box turtle that over wintered outside. I feared she might not be getting herself buried deep enough with this fast temp drop and knowing the next few days will be worse.



I used to have a dog afraid of thunderstorms and he would yowl & whimper.


----------



## Kerryann

Okay let me catch up.
I was back up at 3 am until 5am with a puking site. Its hard to fall back asleep when you wake up and work.
My day was an epic fiasco.. 7 hours of logs and more to go.
The Kitties and dogs are super cute.as well as the little ones.
Kid rock does an awesome concert in Detroit every summer. He's great in concert


----------



## theelectraco

Since nobody has commented on my thread ill just post a pic here >.>

Made a 6.5x10 outdoor enclose for my Redfoot today out of stuff I had laying around my yard. Only took about an hour and the tort likes it much more then his previous dog playpen temp enclosure lol




Now I killed chat? LOL


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

theelectraco said:


> Since nobody has commented on my thread ill just post a pic here >.>
> 
> Made a 6.5x10 outdoor enclose for my Redfoot today out of stuff I had laying around my yard. Only took about an hour and the tort likes it much more then his previous dog playpen temp enclosure lol
> 
> 
> Now I killed chat? LOL




Very nice, I will go look for your thread now


----------



## Kerryann

theelectraco said:


> Since nobody has commented on my thread ill just post a pic here >.>
> 
> Made a 6.5x10 outdoor enclose for my Redfoot today out of stuff I had laying around my yard. Only took about an hour and the tort likes it much more then his previous dog playpen temp enclosure lol
> 
> 
> Now I killed chat? LOL





It looks very pretty.


----------



## pugsandkids

I've got hubby trained, I showed him a pic of Paradalis Paradalis that I came across, his response? "When are you going to let me but you one of those?" 
Good man 

Boys are feeling better, my throat is killing me. I saw 3 patients with Strep last week, I don't know, but think I'd rather have a 24hr flu...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I have never had strep throat but my kids have and they always know when it's strep. My 13 year old always vomits and gets a terrible headache before the sore throat that comes with strep. Poor thing! 

So, I have been trying to get my husband to do acroyoga with me because we both like to excersise but everything always turns into a competition with us and the kids take sides and get into it and it's not healthy. So acroyoga is something that we have to work on together and we each have our own roles to make it work. Here is an example of it...


I got him to agree to trying it by telling him our friend James who is a personal trainer and physical therapist said he would go to a class with me, haha!


----------



## pugsandkids

That looks awesome! We could've done that uh, 20 years ago  Keep us posted on how it goes.


----------



## sibi

I heard some folks are having some really nasty weather. Hope all go well out there. We've just entered what I call "early summer" here in Florida. The babies are so excited because they know they'll be frolicking in the sunny backyard. I see them 10 years from now with the mental image that Tom left me recently when he described how destructive sullies can be. I see them digging under the house, destroying the pipe system, breaking the foundation of the house, causing havoc to neighbors properties etc. I beginning to wonder if it was smart to get three sullies now. Of course, Baby Runt will never get that big, but the other two I don't know about. By then, I told my hubby I want to live on a farm with lots of acres. It's the only way to raise sullies. I really wonder about people who have baby sulcatas and don't have the outside space for them as they grow. It's me and my large backyard, and I'm having concerns. I can't imagine what kind of life these sullies will have if they can't move around and graze like they were meant to do.


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> I heard some folks are having some really nasty weather. Hope all go well out there. We've just entered what I call "early summer" here in Florida. The babies are so excited because they know they'll be frolicking in the sunny backyard. I see them 10 years from now with the mental image that Tom left me recently when he described how destructive sullies can be. I see them digging under the house, destroying the pipe system, breaking the foundation of the house, causing havoc to neighbors properties etc. I beginning to wonder if it was smart to get three sullies now. Of course, Baby Runt will never get that big, but the other two I don't know about. By then, I told my hubby I want to live on a farm with lots of acres. It's the only way to raise sullies. I really wonder about people who have baby sulcatas and don't have the outside space for them as they grow. It's me and my large backyard, and I'm having concerns. I can't imagine what kind of life these sullies will have if they can't move around and graze like they were meant to do.



You will have to get special harnesses made and take them for walks... No that's not a serious answer.
I'm scared to sleep. I forgot to say that I lost 3 lbs last week. Starvation and stress ftw


----------



## sibi

Isn't that too much to lose in a week?


----------



## Yurusumaji

3 lbs isn't that bad. No food plus high stress is what's bad.

In January I had a Crohn's flare and a tooth pulled within a couple days of each other. Too nauseous to eat and couldn't drink soda because of the open wound in my mouth. Lost 10 lbs in 14 days. Gained it all back and then some once I started feeling better. 

Went out this afternoon and got the new substrate for Gus. I waited all afternoon for him to wake up from his nap. No go. Little bugger. So I guess I'll have to do the tank tomorrow. Forgot rocks! Argh! *facepalm*


----------



## Jacqui

*Good Morning!*​

It was a long night here. Very loud thunder and bright lightning going on constantly. Now the outside world has a layer of ice on everything and it's only up to 30 with windchills still down to 17. Can you guess who is putting off taking the dogs for a walk?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> *Good Morning!*​
> 
> It was a long night here. Very loud thunder and bright lightning going on constantly. Now the outside world has a layer of ice on everything and it's only up to 30 with windchills still down to 17. Can you guess who is putting off taking the dogs for a walk?


Oh no, I am really sorry! We had a thunderstorm here too last night but it is warm today. I left a pile of leaves that I raked out from under my shrubbery in the middle of my backyard and it blew all over, aaaargh! Serves me right for not finishing what I started!


----------



## Jacqui

Sibi, just keep in mind not all sulcatas do the destruction thing. A lot seems to be based on how content they are with their living arrangement. I can't recall her name, but there was a lady in here who kept her large sulcatas in an enclosure with not even firmly attached wire (believe it was chicken wire maybe even). We tend to hear the horror stories just like the one that says you can't have Russians and not have the massive bloody fights you hear about. These things do not always happen.

I always have a bit of fear for those folks who get a sulcata (or any tortoise for that matter) and make the comment along the lines of: It's okay, right now I have no room or place to take this tiny hatchling out, but in (insert any number like 1, 2, ect) years we will be getting a bigger home with a yard. I sorta shake my head, because I know from many folks how life made a sudden unexpected turn on them and those once expected plans never come to pass. Another reason so many teenage (and older) sulcata come on to adoptions lists.




Yurusumaji said:


> Went out this afternoon and got the new substrate for Gus. I waited all afternoon for him to wake up from his nap. No go. Little bugger. So I guess I'll have to do the tank tomorrow. Forgot rocks! Argh! *facepalm*



 Aren't we always suppose to forget something?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Very wise and deep Jacqui. And oh so correct.


----------



## Yurusumaji

Yuck, Jacqui. We were supposed to get iced over, too. Never happened.

Hope that crummy weather doesn't last.

Unfortunately we're still underneath yesterday's dumping of snow, so I have to wash Gus' tank in the bath tub. That's going to be a ton of fun.  I'm so excited to get it going in the right direction, though.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

@Sibi, like Jacqui said. Sid is 47 pounds and the only thing he destroyed was his food! He only ever burrowed one time and that was because he got cold and I left his heated house closed. All they need is space to graze and they are so sweet and mellow.


----------



## harris

Kerryann said:


> Kid rock does an awesome concert in Detroit every summer. He's great in concert



I agree! I wish he was coming with Bob Seger instead.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

A third cup of coffee is a great idea!


----------



## Jacqui

Brrr cold. Brrr cold. Just got back in from doing the outside cats in my tshirt. Now I need to find somebody to put my cold hands on so they warm up.


----------



## Yvonne G

Dudley came to my Rescue from New York when he weighed 35lbs. He went to Bakersfield with a female sulcata and lived there, breeding and making babies for about 3 years. Then he came back to me. I've had him ever since...about 12 years. He mainly lives alone, with an occasional rescued neighbor in an adjoining pen, and the only trouble he has caused in all that time is broken fences while trying to get to his neighbor. He never digs. Oh, I take that back...For a while he lived in the back yard and he kept knocking over my full grown rose bushes because he wanted to march along the side of the house and the bushes were in his way. During his marches, he also knocked a bit of stucco off the side of the house. But since he has lived in his own pen he's been the picture of "nice."


----------



## RosieRedfoot

It's supposed to be like 88 here today. It seems too warm! I like mid 70's much better... 

I can tell I'm dehydrated too. Yesterday at work my head was hurting my entire 9 hour shift despite me drinking 4 bottles of water. And it didn't even make me have to go (sorry if Tmi!)

Today I get to wrangle 180 pounds of dog into my little Subaru to go to the vet. They're too special and anxious to be separated if someone isn't home with the other. Like, yowling panic filled digging, wetting themselves, and barking. At least it's a good workout. I just pray there are no cats in the waiting room today >.> especially since it's too hot to leave them in the car.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

emysemys said:


> Dudley came to my Rescue from New York when he weighed 35lbs. He went to Bakersfield with a female sulcata and lived there, breeding and making babies for about 3 years. Then he came back to me. I've had him ever since...about 12 years. He mainly lives alone, with an occasional rescued neighbor in an adjoining pen, and the only trouble he has caused in all that time is broken fences while trying to get to his neighbor. He never digs. Oh, I take that back...For a while he lived in the back yard and he kept knocking over my full grown rose bushes because he wanted to march along the side of the house and the bushes were in his way. During his marches, he also knocked a bit of stucco off the side of the house. But since he has lived in his own pen he's been the picture of "nice."


Oh yeah, You just reminded me that Sid will destroy anything marching the perimeter of his enclosure, everything is pulled away from his walls. I wonder why they do that?!?


----------



## Jacqui

If it's 88 there and you want 70s, I have a plan. Just send 20 degrees or so up here to me in Nebraska. Then I could have upper 50s today!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Big congrats to Cowboy Ken who is now a veteran member!!


----------



## mctlong

Morning eveyone. Congrats Cowboy Ken.


----------



## Yurusumaji

Congrats Cowboy Ken!

Tank revamp has begun.  Can't wait to finish it all up this weekend (hopefully)!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

If I could, I would send up north some heat. 

My dogs thankfully love going to the vet. Any attention to them is good. Even if it means drawing their blood and putting thermometers in rude places. 

I've accidentally kicked them and stepped on them (dark dog on dark rug) and they respond with an apologetic look and tail wags. Labs... Just can't make them not like you. I've fed them wasabi and they were like, ooh yay food! 

Dante has a few expressions, ranging from worried to scared to anxious to happy. Prince has sleep or excited. See attached picture, it's his "on" face for every moment he's not eating or sleeping...



Seriously, I've never met a happier dog. I think he'd be happy if you punched him for an hour just because it'd be someone touching him. He was a neglected and underfed tie-out dog before, so everything is better than what he had.





Dante's concerned face, because the expression reminds me of the dramatic chipmunk and makes me laugh.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Oooh now I'm even greater that I was. Time to update my self promotion.


----------



## Jacqui




----------



## CtTortoiseMom

My friend and I just ran 6 miles up and down huge hills and we are out of shape because of the long winter plus pushing heavy strollers and we were sweating and exhausted sooo course we ran into everyone we know,ugh so embarrassing!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

CtTortoiseMom said:


> My friend and I just ran 6 miles up and down huge hills and we are out of shape because of the long winter plus pushing heavy strollers and we were sweating and exhausted sooo course we ran into everyone we know,ugh so embarrassing!



Another dangerous side effect of that evil exercise.


----------



## Jacqui

I know a secret.....


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Dogs did well at the vet, thankfully no cats there. They were so happy to let the tech take their blood in exchange for a cookie. 

Looks like they're at their ideal weights. If only I could say the same about myself!


----------



## Jacqui

RosieRedfoot said:


> Dogs did well at the vet, thankfully no cats there. They were so happy to let the tech take their blood in exchange for a cookie.
> 
> Looks like they're at their ideal weights. If only I could say the same about myself!



Glad it went so well!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

My son's shirt is cracking me up! It is snoopy with a big handlebar mustache and it say's "I mustache you a question" haha!!


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> My son's shirt is cracking me up! It is snoopy with a big handlebar mustache and it say's "I mustache you a question" haha!!



 Very cute!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:
 

> I know a secret.....



Me too!


----------



## mctlong

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know a secret.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too!
Click to expand...


_The Easter bunny is real.... Shhhhhhhh. Don't tell anyone. _



Yurusumaji said:


> Congrats Cowboy Ken!
> 
> Tank revamp has begun.  Can't wait to finish it all up this weekend (hopefully)!



Fun! Will you be sharing pics?


----------



## Jacqui

mctlong said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know a secret.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _The Easter bunny is real.... Shhhhhhhh. Don't tell anyone. _
Click to expand...


No it's not!!! Geesh everybody knows it's the Easter turtle.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Gah! My high heat drought tolerant full sun loving plants are wilting right now! I watered them last night but just had to go water them again. It's like 88 out there... Trying to get my wooden planters finished painted so the plants can be in them before it gets hot here. Figure the wooden boxes will insulate the plant roots much better than temporary plastic pots. But the paint should be dry in about an hour so I can hope it'll be done and able to be planted by this weekend.

Oh, never shared living room pics either. 

Before:






After!









This picture is taken from the same location as the 2nd before picture... So we moved everything 90 degrees to give more room.


----------



## Yvonne G

I think I know Jacqui's secret!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

RosieRedfoot said:


> Gah! My high heat drought tolerant full sun loving plants are wilting right now! I watered them last night but just had to go water them again. It's like 88 out there... Trying to get my wooden planters finished painted so the plants can be in them before it gets hot here. Figure the wooden boxes will insulate the plant roots much better than temporary plastic pots. But the paint should be dry in about an hour so I can hope it'll be done and able to be planted by this weekend.
> 
> Oh, never shared living room pics either.
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> After!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture is taken from the same location as the 2nd before picture... So we moved everything 90 degrees to give more room.





Looks great!




emysemys said:


> I think I know Jacqui's secret!



Tell us, we won't tell....


----------



## Thalatte

afternooon everyone!

It is my last week of work! I go home on friday!

Rosieredfoot we have the same living room carpet!


----------



## Yurusumaji

mctlong said:


> Fun! Will you be sharing pics?



Already put the thread up. ^_^ I usually do because I might miss something someone else catches.

The moss ... looks weird to me ...


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> I think I know Jacqui's secret!



You know what! Ya just might. *happy and kinda giddy* 




Thalatte said:


> afternooon everyone!
> 
> It is my last week of work! I go home on friday!



So excited for you!


----------



## Thalatte

thanks! I am excited too. I have already deep cleaned like the entire house and piper is at dayvare all day everyday this week so I just want to leave now!!!


----------



## Kerryann

RosieRedfoot said:


> If I could, I would send up north some heat.
> 
> My dogs thankfully love going to the vet. Any attention to them is good. Even if it means drawing their blood and putting thermometers in rude places.
> 
> I've accidentally kicked them and stepped on them (dark dog on dark rug) and they respond with an apologetic look and tail wags. Labs... Just can't make them not like you. I've fed them wasabi and they were like, ooh yay food!
> 
> Dante has a few expressions, ranging from worried to scared to anxious to happy. Prince has sleep or excited. See attached picture, it's his "on" face for every moment he's not eating or sleeping...
> 
> Seriously, I've never met a happier dog. I think he'd be happy if you punched him for an hour just because it'd be someone touching him. He was a neglected and underfed tie-out dog before, so everything is better than what he had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dante's concerned face, because the expression reminds me of the dramatic chipmunk and makes me laugh.





Dante could be cici's twin. 




Jacqui said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I know Jacqui's secret!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what! Ya just might. *happy and kinda giddy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thalatte said:
> 
> 
> 
> afternooon everyone!
> 
> It is my last week of work! I go home on friday!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So excited for you!
Click to expand...




I know no secrets I am so far out of the loop.

I went to bed last night at like 11 because I could barely sleep. I was waking up every half an hour until around 4 and then I started finally to sleep and then at 4:30 my problem site went down. I got up immediately and started tracking what was going wrong. Then yesterday and today I have actually had other issues ugh... but it's nice to be home with my family that loves me. Oh ozzie has surgery tomorrow.. shhh no one tell him.. he doesn't know.


----------



## mctlong

Jacqui said:


> No it's not!!! Geesh everybody knows it's the Easter turtle.



I don't know. Easter bunnies leave baskets fully of yummy treats. My torts leave water bowls full of goodies, but its not quite the same... 



RosieRedfoot said:


> Oh, never shared living room pics either.



Looks fantastic. Love the rug. Very pretty!



Kerryann said:


> Oh ozzie has surgery tomorrow.. shhh no one tell him.. he doesn't know.



Poor Ozzie. I hope all goes well.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Sorry Kerryann! Good luck to Ozzie!




Thalatte said:


> afternooon everyone!
> 
> It is my last week of work! I go home on friday!
> 
> Rosieredfoot we have the same living room carpet!



Yay, congrats!


@Shelly- water bowls full of goodies, LOL, too true!


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Oh ozzie has surgery tomorrow.. shhh no one tell him.. he doesn't know.



*OOOZZZZZZZZIE!! Oh OOOZZZIEEE! * I have something to tell you! 


What kind of surgery?




mctlong said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it's not!!! Geesh everybody knows it's the Easter turtle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know. Easter bunnies leave baskets fully of yummy treats.
Click to expand...


See your under the same misguided belief that so many folks fall victim to.
 The Easter bunny is just the delivery guy, but he gets ALL the credit. Think about it, what does a bunny have to do with eggs?  Plus who would take candy from a turtle with all his bad germs PR, but a soft cuddy cotton tailed critter is another thing.


----------



## Thalatte

See the tortoise and the hard have this agreement you see. They bet on a race it the rabbit won the tort would do all the deliveries and everything but he lost so now the rabbit delivers!


----------



## Jacqui

Thalatte said:


> See the tortoise and the hard have this agreement you see. They bet on a race it the rabbit won the tort would do all the deliveries and everything but he lost so now the rabbit delivers!



 I almost wrote that exact thing.


----------



## Thalatte

It's cause we both genius'!!!


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh ozzie has surgery tomorrow.. shhh no one tell him.. he doesn't know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's getting a fabulous teefs cleaning. He comes home so high it's cute. Last time his legs didn't want to go in the same direction so he couldn't walk. They give him an adult sized dose of tramadol.
> *OOOZZZZZZZZIE!! Oh OOOZZZIEEE! * I have something to tell you!
> 
> 
> What kind of surgery?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mctlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it's not!!! Geesh everybody knows it's the Easter turtle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know. Easter bunnies leave baskets fully of yummy treats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See your under the same misguided belief that so many folks fall victim to.
> The Easter bunny is just the delivery guy, but he gets ALL the credit. Think about it, what does a bunny have to do with eggs?  Plus who would take candy from a turtle with all his bad germs PR, but a soft cuddy cotton tailed critter is another thing.
Click to expand...




I don't want any of the chocolately treats my tortoises leave me.. yuck


----------



## Kerryann

Did I kill chat by coming back 
I missed you guys <3


----------



## pugsandkids

You did not kill chat!
I enjoy seeing doggy pictures. I love my three but cannot wait for the chance to get a "real" dog. It'll be a while though 

Tobias got second for his grade in the 3000 at today's track meet. He gets to go to districts! This kid amazes me, he runs for fun...


----------



## sibi

Hi, no, I Think I killed chat by coming back. Don't know if it's the time I get on, or what, but everytime I get on, everyone's gone except for you or sometimes Cowboy. I've got to get on earlier, but I'm usually busy with the torts. 

I'm bummed out...this years income tax return is so small, I can't wrap my pinky around it. Don't understand why either because my hubby claims 0 exemption all year, and I don't work.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I don't understand running for fun.. But good for him!

Thalette, did you get yours at ikea like we did? It covers the speaker cables running from the tv to behind the couch so well! And was only $99!

I stopped by work today in non work clothes to get my bf his much wanted copy of Star Wars (to use my discount) and a few of my coworkers didn't even recognize me, lol. Incognito.... Heh

I think my rabbits are going to their new home Friday. It will be bittersweet since their new owner is going to spoil them in ways I couldn't.. But I have had them for the past year. At least I can rest easy knowing they'll be let out often and not shoved in a back bedroom to avoid becoming a Scooby snack...


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Hi, no, I Think I killed chat by coming back. Don't know if it's the time I get on, or what, but everytime I get on, everyone's gone except for you or sometimes Cowboy. I've got to get on earlier, but I'm usually busy with the torts.
> 
> I'm bummed out...this years income tax return is so small, I can't wrap my pinky around it. Don't understand why either because my hubby claims 0 exemption all year, and I don't work.



At least you are getting a return. I am getting re-bent over again. When you both work and you claim one each they combine your income and move you to a fabulous new tax bracket so they can bleed you out some more.  Thankfully I don't deal with that but I hear Mike gnashing his teeth from Jan to the very last minute. He won't postmark that check to the IRS until the last minute it is due too because he doesn't think they need any extra interest on his money. 

I had to iron Mikeys suit tonight because we have a black tie tomorrow night. We have the DaVinci awards which is this award that recognizes people/groups who are innovators for people who need mobility solutions.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Sibi, I got $289 back from one state and owed $219 for where I am now. Stupid hidden taxes... So I got an awesome $70 back. And to think I don't even make 10k a year with my part time job and still got taxed. >.>


----------



## pugsandkids

Awards sound like fun! I've told my accountant that when she retires to Puerto Whatever Jungle she chooses, she owes us a yearly paid for vacation!


----------



## Thalatte

HI again. No I got my carpet from lowes for $65. It was on sale.

as far as taxes I got $105 from state and owe the federal $1200+ or something...I dont know how that happened but for those of you running your own business but are an airhead get an accountant to double check everything. Or some sort of computer program. I do my taxes the old fashioned way in a leather bound ledger and apparently I need to retake math classes...


----------



## Kerryann

Thalatte said:


> HI again. No I got my carpet from lowes for $65. It was on sale.
> 
> as far as taxes I got $105 from state and owe the federal $1200+ or something...I dont know how that happened but for those of you running your own business but are an airhead get an accountant to double check everything. Or some sort of computer program. I do my taxes the old fashioned way in a leather bound ledger and apparently I need to retake math classes...



My husband uses a combo of excel spreadsheets and turbo tax.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

pugsandkids said:


> You did not kill chat!
> I enjoy seeing doggy pictures. I love my three but cannot wait for the chance to get a "real" dog. It'll be a while though
> 
> Tobias got second for his grade in the 3000 at today's track meet. He gets to go to districts! This kid amazes me, he runs for fun...



Wow, that is awesome! It must have felt so good to him! 
I ran track & cross country and now so does my daughter but the funny thing is she runs longer distance than I did. I did hurtles and 50 yard dash and she runs 800 & 8 x 4 relay. I am faster than her at sprints but she can lap me in distance.




pugsandkids said:


> Awards sound like fun! I've told my accountant that when she retires to Puerto Whatever Jungle she chooses, she owes us a yearly paid for vacation!



I always feel like asking our accountant which of his kids are we putting through school. 

Speaking of large chunks of money. I paid the annual insurance bill for the new house and submitted the paid receipt to the lawyers, which is officially the last piece of paperwork I needed to give them. Our closing is set for 4/19. Yay!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

CtTortoiseMom said:


> What are you doing still up?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you doing still up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that late, plus I am waiting to see if the thunder is going to wake the kids.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I had a great steak for dinner. Karen had chicken parmesan.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I had a great steak for dinner. Karen had chicken parmesan.


Yum! Ugh, I'm hungry now but I am half under a Great Dane, she helps me to not eat at night, hsha!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Karen got kiwi lime pie, (from scratch) to go. This place has no freezer.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

@ Ken, I just saw some great advice given by you in a thread and the OP was thanking you for your help, you rock!

@Kerryann, have you noticed a lot of newbies lately are from Michigan? Are u spreading the word out there


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

You are kind.


----------



## sibi

Wow, I guess we shouldn't complain about our meagerly $147. But when you have to pay your accountant $340, that hurts. I'm gonna learn how to do my own taxes next year.
Kerryann, that's gonna be fun to go to the awards ceremony. Every year my husband's company puts on an awards ceremony for the most outstanding employees. It's great! Guys, don't know what you're doing wrong, but some of you shouldn't be paying taxes on what you make. Hi Cowboy and Erin! Did I tell you that the wine fest is in Destin?


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Wow, that is awesome! It must have felt so good to him!
> I ran track & cross country and now so does my daughter but the funny thing is she runs longer distance than I did. I did hurtles and 50 yard dash and she runs 800 & 8 x 4 relay. I am faster than her at sprints but she can lap me in distance.
> 
> 
> 
> I always feel like asking our accountant which of his kids are we putting through school.
> 
> Speaking of large chunks of money. I paid the annual insurance bill for the new house and submitted the paid receipt to the lawyers, which is officially the last piece of paperwork I needed to give them. Our closing is set for 4/19. Yay!!





Yay so exiting




Cowboy_Ken said:


> I had a great steak for dinner. Karen had chicken parmesan.



I had carrots and Brussels sprouts. Then I forgot to eat my snack


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

sibi said:


> Wow, I guess we shouldn't complain about our meagerly $147. But when you have to pay your accountant $340, that hurts. I'm gonna learn how to do my own taxes next year.
> Kerryann, that's gonna be fun to go to the awards ceremony. Every year my husband's company puts on an awards ceremony for the most outstanding employees. It's great! Guys, don't know what you're doing wro g, it some of you shouldn't be paying taxes on what you make. Hi Cowboy and Erin! Did I tell you that the wine fest is in Destin?



Thats awesome, I have actually been to Destin a few times. That is going to be a great time!


----------



## pugsandkids

Meh, we have a computer program and an accountant. It's the American dream


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Everyone needs to form their own 501(c) non-profit for their tortoise activities. Then bill all your hours as an expert commanding good fees or make yourself the paid board director.


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> @ Ken, I just saw some great advice given by you in a thread and the OP was thanking you for your help, you rock!
> 
> @Kerryann, have you noticed a lot of newbies lately are from Michigan? Are u spreading the word out there



No I haven't been on much. I will have to check that out. I do throw up my tortoise owner gang signs everywhere I go.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Do not take tax advice from a Cowboy.


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Wow, I guess we shouldn't complain about our meagerly $147. But when you have to pay your accountant $340, that hurts. I'm gonna learn how to do my own taxes next year.
> Kerryann, that's gonna be fun to go to the awards ceremony. Every year my husband's company puts on an awards ceremony for the most outstanding employees. It's great! Guys, don't know what you're doing wrong, but some of you shouldn't be paying taxes on what you make. Hi Cowboy and Erin! Did I tell you that the wine fest is in Destin?



I am excited even though Mike and I are both going to be looking like kids in big people clothes 
I love these awards. The lifetime achievement winner passed away three weeks before he could find out he won.




pugsandkids said:


> Meh, we have a computer program and an accountant. It's the American dream



Mikey trusts no one.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Do not take tax advice from a Cowboy.



Same as do not take stock advice from a CPA without a series 7 lic.!!


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Do not take tax advice from a Cowboy.



My financial planner has a southern accent. He's from Ohio. That's pretty close though.. Right


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We say all hat no horseâ€¦guess I need to lose my hatâ€¦
Not


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

This is on my belly right now...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

HAHAHA


----------



## sibi

I don't trust anyone doing my taxes even when I get thousands back because if there was a mistake, we would be responsible. Anyway, I've never been audited, so I guess we're giving the government what they want. It sucks!

Hey guys, I think we've gonna get into another war with Korea. Things are not going well.

Erin, I just love your dog. I had a Dane when I was 18 years old. I loved that dog to no end. Dagny looks just like my Fathom.


----------



## jaizei

Thalatte said:


> as far as taxes I got $105 from state and owe the federal $1200+ or something...I dont know how that happened but for those of you running your own business but are an airhead get an accountant to double check everything. Or some sort of computer program. I do my taxes the old fashioned way in a leather bound ledger and apparently I need to retake math classes...



Quickbooks

Scansnap is also a good idea if you have a lot of receipts (or are paranoid about the ink fading) and don't like clutter

I don't use cash in general, but especially for business expenses. Using a check or credit effectively creates a second record of the transaction in case you lose the receipt.


----------



## pugsandkids

Oh my goodness, that head is as big as one of my dogs! 


Or maybe all 3 of my dogs!


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> This is on my belly right now...



Aww so sleepy puppy.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

sibi said:


> I don't trust anyone doing my taxes even when I get thousands back because if there was a mistake, we would be responsible. Anyway, I've never been audited, so I guess we're giving the government what they want. It sucks!


Our guy is so awesome, he keeps us posted all year on what to do to save on our taxes, one year it was as simple as changing our lightbulbs to qualify for some green initiative CT was doing. The days of getting anything back are long gone but we never owe anything either. We have never qualified for a child credit which is sad because it would be my only contribution but if I put my kids in daycare I would qualify for a child care tax credit. interesting system we have.


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> I don't trust anyone doing my taxes even when I get thousands back because if there was a mistake, we would be responsible. Anyway, I've never been audited, so I guess we're giving the government what they want. It sucks!
> 
> Hey guys, I think we've gonna get into another war with Korea. Things are not going well.



Yea I doubt they are really up for that.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

pugsandkids said:


> Oh my goodness, that head is as big as one of my dogs!
> 
> Or maybe all 3 of my dogs!



Aww, so cute! Yep & it's heavy and snoring!


----------



## Kerryann

On second thought they do have three crazy factor.




pugsandkids said:


> Oh my goodness, that head is as big as one of my dogs!
> 
> Or maybe all 3 of my dogs!



So cute


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

@Sibi, my niece is 18 and two of her friends joined the marines right out of high school and she is coming home this weekend from school to see them because they are going to Korea . Not good!


----------



## sibi

Who?



Kerryann said:


> On second thought they do have three crazy factor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pugsandkids said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness, that head is as big as one of my dogs!
> 
> Or maybe all 3 of my dogs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So cute
Click to expand...





Does he know anyone good here in Florida?


CtTortoiseMom said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't trust anyone doing my taxes even when I get thousands back because if there was a mistake, we would be responsible. Anyway, I've never been audited, so I guess we're giving the government what they want. It sucks!
> 
> 
> 
> Our guy is so awesome, he keeps us posted all year on what to do to save on our taxes, one year it was as simple as changing our lightbulbs to qualify for some green initiative CT was doing. The days of getting anything back are long gone but we never owe anything either. We have never qualified for a child credit which is sad because it would be my only contribution but if I put my kids in daycare I would qualify for a child care tax credit. interesting system we have.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Who?
> 
> 
> 
> Does he know anyone good here in Florida?





North Korea has the crazy factor


Good night


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

sibi said:


> Who?
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> On second thought they do have three crazy factor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pugsandkids said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness, that head is as big as one of my dogs!
> 
> Or maybe all 3 of my dogs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So cute
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does he know anyone good here in Florida?
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't trust anyone doing my taxes even when I get thousands back because if there was a mistake, we would be responsible. Anyway, I've never been audited, so I guess we're giving the government what they want. It sucks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our guy is so awesome, he keeps us posted all year on what to do to save on our taxes, one year it was as simple as changing our lightbulbs to qualify for some green initiative CT was doing. The days of getting anything back are long gone but we never owe anything either. We have never qualified for a child credit which is sad because it would be my only contribution but if I put my kids in daycare I would qualify for a child care tax credit. interesting system we have.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




I'm not sure, I could ask. 
Why am I still awake? Ugh! It's going to be in the low 40's tomorrow


----------



## sibi

I'm telling you guys, war is gonna break out, and it's not as simple as one would think. North Korea doesn't stand a chance against the US, but the South Koreans are in grave danger. This dictator is crazier than his father was. He'll take all Korea with him if he knows he'll lose. I ha e quite a few friends living in S.K. I'm afraid for them.


CtTortoiseMom said:


> @Sibi, my niece is 18 and two of her friends joined the marines right out of high school and she is coming home this weekend from school to see them because they are going to Korea . Not good!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jeez, I really hope not.


----------



## sibi

I will text my friends there and tell them to get a flight out of there and stay with us until this whole mess gets sorted out.

So, when are you going to sleep?



CtTortoiseMom said:


> Jeez, I really hope not.




Good night folks. Speak to u in the morning.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And not the fun kind of crazy.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here's a fun little diddie, does anyone remember, 
Rick Nelson and the Stone Canyon Band ?


----------



## Jacqui

*May this morning bring a bright and happy day with it.​*



jaizei said:


> Quickbooks
> 
> Scansnap is also a good idea if you have a lot of receipts (or are paranoid about the ink fading) and don't like clutter
> 
> I don't use cash in general, but especially for business expenses. Using a check or credit effectively creates a second record of the transaction in case you lose the receipt.



For the last couple of years, I have been wondering what the IRS will do/say about receipts that fade. Some of them don't even make it a few months, let alone years.




pugsandkids said:


> Tobias got second for his grade in the 3000 at today's track meet. He gets to go to districts! This kid amazes me, he runs for fun...



Hey my oldest son is a Tobias, too! 


I hope N. Korea doesn't start anything, my sister-in-law is from S. Korea and has family and friends there (as do their daughters).

As for taxes, I decided this week I am going to show my foolishness and stupidity and do ours myself. I use to do our taxes before the trucking stuff. I am hoping between common sense and looking at last years forms, I can muddle through. We actually pay each week a firm located in the trucking company's building to do this sort of stuff. Then after taxes they always seem to have to charge us more for this or that (usually it was because of the kids being in college) For two years we got our paperwork to them by their cut off time and yet they still never got them done by the 15th.  They also never seem to answer their phones or emails. I simply had it this year with no return calls from them. Thus me doing them myself. Figure the worse I can do is goof them up, get audited, and get in trouble.  First quick look without claiming any trucking deductions it appear we are going to get money back from both the state and feds. * sigh of relief*


Once more, another cold morning where a smart person would just stay in their nice warm bed. 27 with wind chill at 18. A slight dusting of snow on the ground and coating the tree branches.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Good Morning!!!

Detective Dagny uncovered a hidden stash of candy in my oldest child's room, she came walking out with a lolly-pop stuck to her chest and she was acting really guilty. I went in my daughters room and an entire bin that had purses in it was pulled out and chewed on and soggy wrappers were everywhere. All the candy that Ms. Braces face is not allowed to have was in it! I guess I know why she never has extra lunch money at the end of the week!! Ugh! 

T- ball starts Friday so I have to go get sliding pants & cleats. And a hot pink baseball glove. Last years glove is light pink and too "dirty" according to Lily. 

It is dark and rainy here for the next 48 hours so I hope some of you are getting sun!


----------



## Jacqui

Way to go Dagney! You have earned your food for the day.  Has Rob given in yet about letting her sleep with you in the new house?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> Way to go Dagney! You have earned your food for the day.  Has Rob given in yet about letting her sleep with you in the new house?


We just dont talk about it because we are at a serious impass. I think to not let her sleep with me is cruel since she has been sleeping with me since she was a baby. She is almost two, and may only live another five years because of Danes short life spans. She wouldn't understand. He offered to buy her a really nice sofa that she would like better than the bed. But, I would rather spend the money on the million other things we need and just drop it. So thats the progress we have made, none!


Who wouldn't want to sleep with this tiny puppy


----------



## Jacqui

Does she keep either of you up at night? Or does she stop you two from having sex? What is his reasoning?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> Does she keep either of you up at night? Or does she stop you two from having sex? What is his reasoning?



He says she pushes him out of the bed when I'm not looking and she does, haha! She definitely does not let him get anywhere near me. But she can go in her crate 
For awhile.


----------



## theelectraco

Good morning !!!!


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does she keep either of you up at night? Or does she stop you two from having sex? What is his reasoning?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He says she pushes him out of the bed when I'm not looking and she does, haha! She definitely does not let him get anywhere near me. But she can go in her crate
> For awhile.
Click to expand...


I can sorta understand his side of things. It's interesting how often dogs don't let men near their wives in bed. I have had a couple like that. 




theelectraco said:


> Good morning !!!!



How's life in your part of the world?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

My dogs sleep in crates outside the bedroom (although right on the other side of the wall) on memory foam beds. They both shed so much it is astonishing. If I were to let them in the bed it'd have a new fur quilt in a matter of hours. Not to mention one of the dogs has skin issues that make him smell of old cheese and leave behind oily residue. Sooo yeah. I've never really let a dog sleep in my bed, except for my Tika who had weeks to live due to cancer and figured she deserved extra spoiling. 

As for the taxes thing, the reason I got charged was that my employer didn't take out any for state tax.. So while I was getting a larger paycheck, I had to pay up. My bf on the other hand got 8k back since he was in school earlier this year and had relocation expenses and loans to be paying... But, was nice to get that much back so we bought the new tv and love seat and are putting the rest into savings and paying school debt. 

Ugh, I woke up dehydrated again. Seriously, any nurses in the area want to just put me on iv fluids because my stomach can't handle drinking that much water, and I can't keep sipping it while at work...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Maybe you need a baby food soak!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

RosieRedfoot said:


> My dogs sleep in crates outside the bedroom (although right on the other side of the wall) on memory foam beds. They both shed so much it is astonishing. If I were to let them in the bed it'd have a new fur quilt in a matter of hours. Not to mention one of the dogs has skin issues that make him smell of old cheese and leave behind oily residue. Sooo yeah. I've never really let a dog sleep in my bed, except for my Tika who had weeks to live due to cancer and figured she deserved extra spoiling.
> 
> As for the taxes thing, the reason I got charged was that my employer didn't take out any for state tax.. So while I was getting a larger paycheck, I had to pay up. My bf on the other hand got 8k back since he was in school earlier this year and had relocation expenses and loans to be paying... But, was nice to get that much back so we bought the new tv and love seat and are putting the rest into savings and paying school debt.
> 
> Ugh, I woke up dehydrated again. Seriously, any nurses in the area want to just put me on iv fluids because my stomach can't handle drinking that much water, and I can't keep sipping it while at work...


Gatorade? I hate Gatorade but I drink a half of one in the morning if I wake up with a headache. Also, adding lemon to water is supposed to help your body absorb it better.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Lol yeah, maybe I should add a baby food soak into my daily routine. 

I can't really drink Gatorade.. The original ones are so syrupy and the light ones give me a headache from their artificial sweeteners. 

I don't really like lemon water either. I do like chocolate milk though... And while it has electrolytes it does have a bit high of calories to just be chugging. Also with the recent heat wave it reminds me of Anchorman, "milk was a bad choice!"

Maybe I'll just have to get some lemonade instead and buy some watermelon. I hate drinking water but juice and fruits I love  

First world problem... Complaining how boring clean water is.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

RosieRedfoot said:


> Lol yeah, maybe I should add a baby food soak into my daily routine.
> 
> I can't really drink Gatorade.. The original ones are so syrupy and the light ones give me a headache from their artificial sweeteners.
> 
> I don't really like lemon water either. I do like chocolate milk though... And while it has electrolytes it does have a bit high of calories to just be chugging. Also with the recent heat wave it reminds me of Anchorman, "milk was a bad choice!"
> 
> Maybe I'll just have to get some lemonade instead and buy some watermelon. I hate drinking water but juice and fruits I love
> 
> First world problem... Complaining how boring clean water is.


Can you buy watermelon year round? That is insane to me, I love watermelon!! Do does Sid!


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Can you buy watermelon year round? That is insane to me, I love watermelon!! Do does Sid!



Pretty much yes!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you buy watermelon year round? That is insane to me, I love watermelon!! Do does Sid!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much yes!
Click to expand...


If that is not a reason to leave my state I don't know what is!


----------



## Jacqui

You won't have the same varieties, but even here at our local WalMart there is always some type. Not sure what country the current crops would be from.


----------



## Yvonne G

Mexico


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And no one remembers Rick Nelsonâ€¦?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> You won't have the same varieties, but even here at our local WalMart there is always some type. Not sure what country the current crops would be from.


Mine are from Brasil & Mexico but no Watermelons. Just blueberries, Strawberries. & raspberries and they are not pretty!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And no one remembers Rick Nelsonâ€¦?



And this is pertinent to Mexican watermelons because...?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Pretty soon we will start getting produce from FL & CA, yay!!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Our farmers market has strawberries and watermelon. I could grow watermelon in my back yard if I cared to...


----------



## Yvonne G

CtTortoiseMom said:


> This is on my belly right now...




OMG!!! Who takes their camera to bed with them?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

emysemys said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is on my belly right now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!!! Who takes their camera to bed with them?
Click to expand...


Haha! It was my phone, otherwise I could not be on TFO until
Midnight




RosieRedfoot said:


> Our farmers market has strawberries and watermelon. I could grow watermelon in my back yard if I cared to...



That's just plain hurtful! . J/k




Cowboy_Ken said:


> And no one remembers Rick Nelsonâ€¦?



Oh yeah, Rick Nelson who sang "Hello Mary Lou" and died when I was 5? Nope, google told me who
He was.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And â€œGarden Party". Sorry Yvonne, I was doing one of those, where were you in '72 music things.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I remember him, however, I never liked his music. I loved the tv show, Ozzie and Harriet.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Karen has immersed herself into her aquarium world. Last night at dinner, she looked up at me and said, â€œNow I'm doing what you do Ken, I look at food and think I cod feed that to my fish."


*could


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is on my belly right now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!!! Who takes their camera to bed with them?
Click to expand...


Makes you wonder what all she is taking pictures of...




Cowboy_Ken said:


> And â€œGarden Party".



I liked that one. 


Kerryann, any update on Ozzie?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Had I been drinking milk, I would have just blown some out my nostrils.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Well today I took these two pic's...
One is Rand & Dagny & the other is my cozy warm outfit for today that I sent to my friend because we were literally in t-shirts and shorts yesterday and today is freezing!!!




Now you don't have to wonder


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Had I been drinking milk, I would have just blown some out my nostrils.



  This thread should come with a warning to not be drinking and reading.


----------



## mctlong

OMG CT! That dog is HUGE!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Karen and I are shopping. We are both smokers. As we get out of our car, Karen said, â€œUghh, we're gonna reek of cigarette smoke!" I responded, â€œBetter than urine" she said really Ken, that's your bar?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

* setting your bar


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

mctlong said:


> OMG CT! That dog is HUGE!


She's just big boned, haha !




Cowboy_Ken said:


> * setting your bar



I'm glad u cleared that up because I thought you were going into a bar, I was confused.


----------



## sibi

Hahaha...i already know not to drink and read. The only time that happens to me is when I'm looking at a commercial on TV and something really funny makes me laugh just when I took a gulp of something. 

Erin, I actually saved that pic with Rand and Dagny because it's so cute. I must admit that Dagny is the tallest legged Dane I've ever seen, next to your leg in the pic.

Cowboy, somehow the sound of smoking and drinking milk just doesn't sound right in the same sentence (thought, I meant).


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> I'm telling you guys, war is gonna break out, and it's not as simple as one would think. North Korea doesn't stand a chance against the US, but the South Koreans are in grave danger. This dictator is crazier than his father was. He'll take all Korea with him if he knows he'll lose. I ha e quite a few friends living in S.K. I'm afraid for them.
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Sibi, my niece is 18 and two of her friends joined the marines right out of high school and she is coming home this weekend from school to see them because they are going to Korea . Not good!
Click to expand...


I am so sorry  You must be so worried.




CtTortoiseMom said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Way to go Dagney! You have earned your food for the day.  Has Rob given in yet about letting her sleep with you in the new house?
> 
> 
> 
> We just dont talk about it because we are at a serious impass. I think to not let her sleep with me is cruel since she has been sleeping with me since she was a baby. She is almost two, and may only live another five years because of Danes short life spans. She wouldn't understand. He offered to buy her a really nice sofa that she would like better than the bed. But, I would rather spend the money on the million other things we need and just drop it. So thats the progress we have made, none!
> 
> 
> Who wouldn't want to sleep with this tiny puppy
Click to expand...



Sooo frickin cute 




Jacqui said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is on my belly right now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!!! Who takes their camera to bed with them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Makes you wonder what all she is taking pictures of...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> And â€œGarden Party".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I liked that one.
> 
> 
> Kerryann, any update on Ozzie?
Click to expand...





I get to spring him at 5pm 




sibi said:


> Hahaha...i already know not to drink and read. The only time that happens to me is when I'm looking at a commercial on TV and something really funny makes me laugh just when I took a gulp of something.
> 
> Erin, I actually saved that pic with Rand and Dagny because it's so cute. I must admit that Dagny is the tallest legged Dane I've ever seen, next to your leg in the pic.
> 
> Cowboy, somehow the sound of smoking and drinking milk just doesn't sound right in the same sentence (thought, I meant).



I am not willing to spit stuff on my pc so I hold it in.
I am having problems with dehydration too. I have started to forget to drink along with my stress and starvation plan.


----------



## Jacqui

Have you all noticed our four new Mods running around???? Whooppeee new Mods!!!


----------



## sibi

Erin, you're right about Dagny not understanding. All she knows is what she was taught as a puppy. It would be cruel to kick her out of the bed now. But, you may want to compromise in this way. If he buys her a bed to sleep next to you, you'll go along with it IF Dagny goes for it. If she doesn't, he should agrees to return the bed, and let her sleep in your bed. This way, you are trying to be reasonable and trying to accommodating to his wants.


No, who are they?


Jacqui said:


> Have you all noticed our four new Mods running around???? Whooppeee new Mods!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Kelly (tortadise), Barb (Wellington), Shelly (mctlong) and Jaizei (Cameron). Pardons for all the misspelled names.


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm thinking that THAT was the secret you alluded to earlier, right?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> Kelly (tortadise), Barb (Wellington), Shelly (mctlong) and Jaiz. Pardons for all the misspelled names.



That is awesome and those are great mods!! I have always thought Jaizei should be a mod!! Very cool!


----------



## sibi

That's so cool. We've had at least three of them on here regularly!


----------



## Jacqui

We had a few other folks who didn't make the short list THIS time around, but may soon in the future, be asked to join the Mod team also.


----------



## Kerryann

Someone is looking for her brother







Yay new mods


----------



## Jacqui

Soon Ozzie be home to her.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> Someone is looking for her brother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay new mods




Aww, is that snow on the ground?


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Aww, is that snow on the ground?



No the floor at the vet


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, is that snow on the ground?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No the floor at the vet
Click to expand...


Oh good,,I was going to feel really bad for you if that was snow!


----------



## mctlong

Kerryann said:


> Someone is looking for her brother



Poor thing. Hows Ozzie doing?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

The person who was going to adopt the rabbits tomorrow backed out. Guess her husband had a stroke so she's busy in the hospital and all that. It's a shame too because she was so nice and excited for them, then this. Was trying to rehome them before I'm gone for a week but just hope my bf remembers to feed them. He doesn't like them and is allergic sooo it seems unlikely. Anyone on the forum in the south east and looking for a pair of pet rabbits?


----------



## Jacqui

That sucks!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

RosieRedfoot said:


> The person who was going to adopt the rabbits tomorrow backed out. Guess her husband had a stroke so she's busy in the hospital and all that. It's a shame too because she was so nice and excited for them, then this. Was trying to rehome them before I'm gone for a week but just hope my bf remembers to feed them. He doesn't like them and is allergic sooo it seems unlikely. Anyone on the forum in the south east and looking for a pair of pet rabbits?



I'm sorry . Maybe you could start a thread asking people if they want them


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

My post viewing is off. When I open it,it goes to a prior page and doesn't go to the posting that shows in the unexpanded view. I'm hoping this fixes it.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> My post viewing is off. When I open it,it goes to a prior page and doesn't go to the posting that shows in the unexpanded view. I'm hoping this fixes it.



Did it?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It worked. I went from the post of Jacqui asking if Mrs. C's dog stops she and Rob from having sex, to the current.


----------



## Jacqui

Glad it worked!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Me too. I mean it was funny to read they 3-4 times, but then it was just like, really, we're still stuck there. Lol.


----------



## mctlong

Ken, were you using the app? I've noticed the app has been running a little slow on my phone.


I'm so happy right now! Rusty, the growth-stunted tort I acquired a couple weeks ago, finally started pooping, and its all sand! The poor little guy was super compacted. No wonder he's so tiny, he couldn't digest any food, being all clogged up with sand. I feel like we're finally making some progress and am more hopeful now than I've been since we got him. 

I know I'm a complete weirdo for being excited over poop, but I am.


----------



## Jacqui

Yippy a poopy tortoise!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mctlong said:


> Ken, were you using the app? I've noticed the app has been running a little slow on my phone.
> 
> 
> I'm so happy right now! Rusty, the growth-stunted tort I acquired a couple weeks ago, finally started pooping, and its all sand! The poor little guy was super compacted. No wonder he's so tiny, he couldn't digest any food, being all clogged up with sand. I feel like we're finally making some progress and am more hopeful now than I've been since we got him.
> 
> I know I'm a complete weirdo for being excited over poop, but I am.





Yes. I always use the app. The computer is work for me so I try to keep it inaccessible. 

Not a total weirdo here. Maybe at family gatherings, but not here. I've heard whispered mumblings of don't get home started on his tortoises.


And congrates.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Yay, good job Rusty!! I am pretty obsessed with my tort's poop. So you are in good company


I just finished the most recent Game of Thrones and my friend said it was a bad episode, and I disagree. I was on the edge of my seat the whole time! 

I will wait to hear what Kerryann thought of it. Anyone else watch it?


----------



## Kerryann

Here is pix from tonight












We had a great time.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Isn't that a video game? Or waitâ€¦a nerd board gameâ€¦that's it, right?


----------



## Kerryann

mctlong said:


> Poor thing. Hows Ozzie doing?



He's so high he can barely make his legs work. He only had one tooth extracted. He's so sweet too.




mctlong said:


> Ken, were you using the app? I've noticed the app has been running a little slow on my phone.
> 
> 
> I'm so happy right now! Rusty, the growth-stunted tort I acquired a couple weeks ago, finally started pooping, and its all sand! The poor little guy was super compacted. No wonder he's so tiny, he couldn't digest any food, being all clogged up with sand. I feel like we're finally making some progress and am more hopeful now than I've been since we got him.
> 
> I know I'm a complete weirdo for being excited over poop, but I am.





It's crazy.. I can't believe when I hear what these Lil guys go through




CtTortoiseMom said:


> Yay, good job Rusty!! I am pretty obsessed with my tort's poop. So you are in good company
> 
> 
> I just finished the most recent Game of Thrones and my friend said it was a bad episode, and I disagree. I was on the edge of my seat the whole time!
> 
> I will wait to hear what Kerryann thought of it. Anyone else watch it?





Is it back on? Eek our dvr didn't record it


----------



## Jacqui

My gosh I finally figured out who Mikey reminds me of! The kids had a football coach/principal who looks a lot like Mikey... and his name is Mike, too.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

@Kerryann, those are great pic's of you two and you have a great smile and beautiful teeth!!


It's on Sundays, there has only been two episodes and I finally caught up on l
His past Sundays.


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> @Kerryann, those are great pic's of you two and you have a great smile and beautiful teeth!!
> 
> 
> It's on Sundays, there has only been two episodes and I finally caught up on l
> His past Sundays.





Thanks 
I just told Mikey to handle the game of thrones situation. 
Happy pre Friday
Oh I got a little tipsy and my appetite came back. I couldn't eat very much but I actually had hunger


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm eating a pile of eggs with pork/sage sausage potatoes and, sigh, a few veggies topped with local sharp cheddar cheese. Exactly what I needed for my hunger.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm eating a pile of eggs with pork/sage sausage potatoes and, sigh, a few veggies topped with local sharp cheddar cheese. Exactly what I needed for my hunger.



Let's turn the eggs, veggies & sharp cheddar into an omelet and I am there!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

9 eggs just don't omelette very easy. I needed to cover lunch for both Karen and I tomorrow so I just mixed it all together.


----------



## sibi

What? Jacqui, you asked that? What did Erin say? 


Cowboy, why eat 9 eggs? Why don't you just make it a dozen? No, really, what's your cholesterol level? Do you also eat the yellow part?


Cowboy_Ken said:


> 9 eggs just don't omelette very easy. I needed to cover lunch for both Karen and I tomorrow so I just mixed it all together.




Shelly, did Rusty have problems pooping before? Is there still impaction? Poor lil guy. My lil guy, Baby Runt, is almost a pound. When he hits 16 oz, I'm having a forum party! 



mctlong said:


> Ken, were you using the app? I've noticed the app has been running a little slow on my phone.
> 
> 
> I'm so happy right now! Rusty, the growth-stunted tort I acquired a couple weeks ago, finally started pooping, and its all sand! The poor little guy was super compacted. No wonder he's so tiny, he couldn't digest any food, being all clogged up with sand. I feel like we're finally making some progress and am more hopeful now than I've been since we got him.
> 
> I know I'm a complete weirdo for being excited over poop, but I am.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sibi, the only good part of an egg is the yolk. My doctor hates running my numbers because I tell him what I eat and my good is better and my bad is lower than his. Remember, I got those genes from grandma B. 
Ava has informed me that she wants me to let her be farrel. Top corner of the property, coons, possums, skunk, deer, and elk come through, and she thinks she should just hang up there challenging everything.


----------



## sibi

Hey Cowboy, how do I get some of those genes? My cholesterol le els are great...always was. But, I don't eat eggs. I love to, but I'm not awake enough in the morning to make them. So, after drinking a pot of coffee, I forget about eggs. Btw, how did Ava tell you this?


Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sibi, the only good part of an egg is the yolk. My doctor hates running my numbers because I tell him what I eat and my good is better and my bad is lower than his. Remember, I got those genes from grandma B.
> Ava has informed me that she wants me to let her be farrel. Top corner of the property, coons, possums, skunk, deer, and elk come through, and she thinks she should just hang up there challenging everything.


----------



## pugsandkids

So much to catch up on!
I love hearing about other Tobias's, does he go by Toby, Tobias, or...?
Dagny is gorgeous, but if it was a choice of sex or dog in the bed I'd buy her a sofa, and cuddle her lots. 
Illness has progressed to full on head cold, I have been taking DayQuil all day took a fresh dose right before Percussion recital, total fail. A) the recital was 90 mins of other people playing. My boys played one song at the end. B) I spent the whole time trying to sneeze quietly, and waiting for applause to blow my nose. 

I'm a whiny b$&@ lately! 

First week with new Dr has been great! I've been pleasantly surprised


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Ugh.. Up before sunrise. Having some indigestion/stomach cramps that won't subside unless I'm constantly changing position, and even then it's borderline tolerable. So now I'm drinking peppermint herbal tea in the dark listening to dogs snore..


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

@Rosieredfoot-Sorry, about your indigestion. I am up. Laying on the couch while kids get ready for school. I need to get off of this couch. I'm so tired. 

@pugs&kids-sorry about you cold! That stinks!! My daughter plays percussion and snare drum in marching band. Do your kids march? I think the percussion kids are so cute with their drum sticks in their back pocket.
Ok, one kid gone, one left to get ready and one still asleep that we tip toe around and try not to wake up until the last possible second.


----------



## mctlong

Kerryann said:


> He's so high he can barely make his legs work. He only had one tooth extracted. He's so sweet too.



I guess thats good, at least he's not in pain. He's such a trooper. 



Kerryann said:


> It's crazy.. I can't believe when I hear what these Lil guys go through



The saddest part is knowing its all preventable. On the upside, I think tortoise husbandry is improving, on the whole, as more and more people educate themselves and as word gets around that sulcatas can't be kept on pure sand (and seemingly obvious things like they need to be provided with water and food everyday).

Sibi, I don't know if he had problems pooping before, but his previous owner kept him on the sand for 4+ years and his overall health is poor. I've only had him a couple of weeks, but this is the first sign of digestive movement I've seen. He's got a whole host of problems in addition to the compaction. He's swollen, retaining water, has liver complications, and is less than 3" long at 4+ years old. I think passing this sand is a good step. Hopefully it empties some space and stimulates his appetite. Baby steps. It took him a long time to get into this mess, so it'll take awhile for him to recover.

Ken, I missed the thread saying who Ava is. Is that a pet or a person? It would be awesome if your child was telling you she wants to be feral.



pugsandkids said:


> ...Illness has progressed to full on head cold, I have been taking DayQuil all day took a fresh dose right before Percussion recital, total fail. A) the recital was 90 mins of other people playing. My boys played one song at the end. B) I spent the whole time trying to sneeze quietly, and waiting for applause to blow my nose.
> 
> I'm a whiny b$&@ lately!
> 
> First week with new Dr has been great! I've been pleasantly surprised



Bummer. 
I hope you feel better soon.



RosieRedfoot said:


> Ugh.. Up before sunrise. Having some indigestion/stomach cramps that won't subside unless I'm constantly changing position, and even then it's borderline tolerable. So now I'm drinking peppermint herbal tea in the dark listening to dogs snore..



Sounds miserable, except the herbal tea part.


I'm up way too early this morning. Might as well head into the office early and finish my day sooner. Soooo glad its Friday!


----------



## Jacqui

Ken's Ava is a Doberman. 

*Good Morning!*​



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sibi, the only good part of an egg is the yolk.



I agree! I like my yolks running and the whites as lacey pants (crunchy). 




pugsandkids said:


> So much to catch up on!
> I love hearing about other Tobias's, does he go by Toby, Tobias, or...?
> Dagny is gorgeous, but if it was a choice of sex or dog in the bed I'd buy her a sofa, and cuddle her lots.
> Illness has progressed to full on head cold, I have been taking DayQuil all day took a fresh dose right before Percussion recital, total fail. A) the recital was 90 mins of other people playing. My boys played one song at the end. B) I spent the whole time trying to sneeze quietly, and waiting for applause to blow my nose.
> 
> I'm a whiny b$&@ lately!
> 
> First week with new Dr has been great! I've been pleasantly surprised



We call him Toby, except when he is in trouble.  I liked the name from when I worked with a female Toby. Plus near us, is a very tiny village called Tobias. Of course, since then most people comment that Toby is a dog's name. 

I use to would have gone with the sex, these days I would rather have the nice warm dog sleeping next to me.  

Sorry your not feeling well, but glad your liking the new Dr.




RosieRedfoot said:


> Ugh.. Up before sunrise. Having some indigestion/stomach cramps that won't subside unless I'm constantly changing position, and even then it's borderline tolerable. So now I'm drinking peppermint herbal tea in the dark listening to dogs snore..



 Sorry! Feeling better, yet?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Re: the Rob and Dagny situation. I want my cake and want to eat it too. But, I am looking into something that can be right next to my side of the bed. It might be nice to not have dreams of being trapped under a heavy rock to wake up and find a heavy head crushing my chest.


----------



## Yvonne G

I know what you mean about the "crushing my chest" part of the equation. Every so often Misty decides she wants to be a lap dog and climbs up into my lap while I'm sitting in my recliner. She weighs over 75lbs, and there isn't enough room on my lap for her. I can hardly breathe when she's up there. She'll be a year old next month and she's still in that stick-to-my-side baby frame of mind.

Top o the marning to you all!! And I hope you all have a very good day.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

emysemys said:


> I know what you mean about the "crushing my chest" part of the equation. Every so often Misty decides she wants to be a lap dog and climbs up into my lap while I'm sitting in my recliner. She weighs over 75lbs, and there isn't enough room on my lap for her. I can hardly breathe when she's up there. She'll be a year old next month and she's still in that stick-to-my-side baby frame of mind.
> 
> Top o the marning to you all!! And I hope you all have a very good day.



Good Morning Yvonne, 
I love that stage and never want it to go away!! They are so sweet!!


----------



## pugsandkids

I'm sorry about your stomach. Do you have a fever?

Up and at em this morning, hoping the DayQuil does its job 

Here's wishing everyone a fabulous Friday :-D


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

RosieRedfoot said:


> Ugh.. Up before sunrise. Having some indigestion/stomach cramps that won't subside unless I'm constantly changing position, and even then it's borderline tolerable. So now I'm drinking peppermint herbal tea in the dark listening to dogs snore..



I'm old fashioned, ok,maybe just old, but when I get my yearly indigestion, I mix a little lemon juice with water and drink that. I know it seems counter intuitive, but it has to do with the acids compliment and stabilize themselves.


----------



## Zamric

Cowboy_Ken said:


> RosieRedfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh.. Up before sunrise. Having some indigestion/stomach cramps that won't subside unless I'm constantly changing position, and even then it's borderline tolerable. So now I'm drinking peppermint herbal tea in the dark listening to dogs snore..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm old fashioned, ok,maybe just old, but when I get my yearly indigestion, I mix a little lemon juice with water and drink that. I know it seems counter intuitive, but it has to do with the acids compliment and stabilize themselves.
Click to expand...


I use pickle juice for the same reason (hamburger dill is best for me). If its really bad I will use 1/2 teaspoon of baking soda disolved in 1/2 cup of water.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Zamric said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieRedfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh.. Up before sunrise. Having some indigestion/stomach cramps that won't subside unless I'm constantly changing position, and even then it's borderline tolerable. So now I'm drinking peppermint herbal tea in the dark listening to dogs snore..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm old fashioned, ok,maybe just old, but when I get my yearly indigestion, I mix a little lemon juice with water and drink that. I know it seems counter intuitive, but it has to do with the acids compliment and stabilize themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I use pickle juice for the same reason (hamburger dill is best for me). If its really bad I will use 1/2 teaspoon of baking soda disolved in 1/2 cup of water.
Click to expand...


Pickle juice has crazy high sodium though. I craved dill pickles do bad when I was pregnant.


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Re: the Rob and Dagny situation. I want my cake and want to eat it too. But, I am looking into something that can be right next to my side of the bed. It might be nice to not have dreams of being trapped under a heavy rock to wake up and find a heavy head crushing my chest.



I can understand how Rob's head would feel like it's crushing you.  So gonna have Rob sleeping in the something next to you and keep Dagney in the bed?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Re: the Rob and Dagny situation. I want my cake and want to eat it too. But, I am looking into something that can be right next to my side of the bed. It might be nice to not have dreams of being trapped under a heavy rock to wake up and find a heavy head crushing my chest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can understand how Rob's head would feel like it's crushing you.  So gonna have Rob sleeping in the something next to you and keep Dagney in the bed?
Click to expand...

I wish! It's Rob's leg that crushes me. He throws it over me like I am a body pillow. Dagny protects me from his heavy leg 
Dagny's head is on my lap on the couch right now. She has no idea her snuggling days are numbered!


----------



## Jacqui

You know it's funny, dogs laying next to me or even cats sleeping between my legs have never bothered me. However, a guy with his leg on me or even his arm thrown across me, really bothers me. It makes me feel trapped.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> My gosh I finally figured out who Mikey reminds me of! The kids had a football coach/principal who looks a lot like Mikey... and his name is Mike, too.



wooo he sounds hot...  j/k




sibi said:


> What? Jacqui, you asked that? What did Erin say?
> 
> 
> Cowboy, why eat 9 eggs? Why don't you just make it a dozen? No, really, what's your cholesterol level? Do you also eat the yellow part?
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 9 eggs just don't omelette very easy. I needed to cover lunch for both Karen and I tomorrow so I just mixed it all together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly, did Rusty have problems pooping before? Is there still impaction? Poor lil guy. My lil guy, Baby Runt, is almost a pound. When he hits 16 oz, I'm having a forum party!
> 
> 
> 
> mctlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ken, were you using the app? I've noticed the app has been running a little slow on my phone.
> 
> 
> I'm so happy right now! Rusty, the growth-stunted tort I acquired a couple weeks ago, finally started pooping, and its all sand! The poor little guy was super compacted. No wonder he's so tiny, he couldn't digest any food, being all clogged up with sand. I feel like we're finally making some progress and am more hopeful now than I've been since we got him.
> 
> I know I'm a complete weirdo for being excited over poop, but I am.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...






That is awesome news about runt 




CtTortoiseMom said:


> Re: the Rob and Dagny situation. I want my cake and want to eat it too. But, I am looking into something that can be right next to my side of the bed. It might be nice to not have dreams of being trapped under a heavy rock to wake up and find a heavy head crushing my chest.



Talking about this scenario. I woke up for my 3 am site crash.. which I fixed by the way... woo goo me.. I get to sleep..  So I wake up last night at 3 and am in a panic. I had to pee so I jumped up to go and about fell over. I had to plop back on the bed. Cici had been using my leg as a pillow and my whole right leg was numb. 
Here is what we do with the whole naughty situation. Mike is a man of logic and order so if there will be naughtys it needs to be negotiated before 9pm so he can manage his schedule accordingly. So then when we go up the dogs aren't allowed on the bed until um.. grown up time is over, then on our terms they are allowed on the bed.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Feeling slightly better although my stomach still feels slightly off. I had some cinnamon oatmeal that helped. Drinking some life water to rehydrate. I ended up falling asleep at 7 and woke back up at noon. 

Some days I feel like I must have crohn's or IBS or something... I doubt it's celiac since I can eat bread and pasta fine. Oddly enough, my body hates things like artichoke and chicken eggs, but I can eat cheap pizza for 3 days straight and have no digestive upset. Salad also usually has deleterious effects while fried food does not. It's hard to eat healthy when "healthy" makes me feel like I'm dying on the inside. >.> 

Now to clean house. Family is visiting from AK tomorrow. I'm sure they'll enjoy the heat and humidity lots! Hoping my stomach troubles were just a one night thing..


----------



## pugsandkids

RosieRedfoot said:


> Feeling slightly better although my stomach still feels slightly off. I had some cinnamon oatmeal that helped. Drinking some life water to rehydrate. I ended up falling asleep at 7 and woke back up at noon.
> 
> Some days I feel like I must have crohn's or IBS or something... I doubt it's celiac since I can eat bread and pasta fine. Oddly enough, my body hates things like artichoke and chicken eggs, but I can eat cheap pizza for 3 days straight and have no digestive upset. Salad also usually has deleterious effects while fried food does not. It's hard to eat healthy when "healthy" makes me feel like I'm dying on the inside. >.>
> 
> Now to clean house. Family is visiting from AK tomorrow. I'm sure they'll enjoy the heat and humidity lots! Hoping my stomach troubles were just a one night thing..



I saw a Naturopathic Dr and had them do an ELISA panel on me. It's a simple blood draw. It's not widely accepted among PhD's but, it gave me a great jumping off point when I had stomach issues. I know how hard it is to live like that.

I gave up on work, I did put in from 8-1. But the DayQuil has abandoned me totally. I'm on the couch hoping to sleep it off. Friends in town this weekend, I better be healthy!


Oh, it's beautiful, boys are going outside


----------



## Jacqui

This has been a yucky day. First Jeff has waited around two days to get a student. Well he got one. When he told me about him, I said he would not last. Well he got to the truck and decided the truck smells. Okayyyyy, so Jeff said fine go in and tell them you need a new trainer.

Then while I was at WalMart, I picked up a bare root rose. I spent quite a bit of time picking it out, checking for ew growth, ect. Got to the cashier, who has a very sour look. She flip and floped it around, breaking of several of the new growths. I was ticked. However, in a nice voice I said, "Please do not get mad at me for saying this, but next time somebody comes in with a plant like this, please handle it nice. You broke several new growths off." After that her behavior was even grumpier. I was so busy debating if I should report her or not, I failed to double check I got everything. I got home and realized I failed to get the chicken which was to be all next week's meals.


----------



## theelectraco

I don't shop at Walmart unless its absolutely necessary. And when I do I always go thru the gardening section to checkout because the cashiers are usually friendly.


----------



## Jacqui

theelectraco said:


> I don't shop at Walmart unless its absolutely necessary. And when I do I always go thru the gardening section to checkout because the cashiers are usually friendly.



I love WalMarts myself. It's a little too early in the year for a garden center cashier around here though.


----------



## pugsandkids

Haven't been in a WalMart in over 6 yrs!
I got home to discover my sons pickup full of top soil, that's super exciting  I don't know what/where it's for though, lol.


----------



## Jacqui

pugsandkids said:


> Haven't been in a WalMart in over 6 yrs!
> I got home to discover my sons pickup full of top soil, that's super exciting  I don't know what/where it's for though, lol.



He's bringing it here!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

What did they test for in the Elisa test?

Oh, and planter boxes are done!




On the right side there are herbs that can't really be seen in the pic (cilantro, parsley, thyme, oregano, chives, lemongrass, basil).


----------



## pugsandkids

The boxes look great! 
The test is all about food, mine came back showing me allergic to wheat, gluten, dairy, soy, eggs, and a whole long list that I won't bore you all with.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Might have to look into it. 

My neighbors stopped to say how much they liked all my flower improvements, lol. 

Here's my car coated in pollen.. So glad I don't have allergies!


----------



## pugsandkids

RosieRedfoot said:


> Might have to look into it.



If you can its worth it, I discovered random things that I never would've connected with a problem. Like almonds!


----------



## Jacqui

RosieRedfoot said:


> Oh, and planter boxes are done!
> 
> 
> 
> On the right side there are herbs that can't really be seen in the pic (cilantro, parsley, thyme, oregano, chives, lemongrass, basil).



Nice job!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> This has been a yucky day. First Jeff has waited around two days to get a student. Well he got one. When he told me about him, I said he would not last. Well he got to the truck and decided the truck smells. Okayyyyy, so Jeff said fine go in and tell them you need a new trainer.
> 
> Then while I was at WalMart, I picked up a bare root rose. I spent quite a bit of time picking it out, checking for ew growth, ect. Got to the cashier, who has a very sour look. She flip and floped it around, breaking of several of the new growths. I was ticked. However, in a nice voice I said, "Please do not get mad at me for saying this, but next time somebody comes in with a plant like this, please handle it nice. You broke several new growths off." After that her behavior was even grumpier. I was so busy debating if I should report her or not, I failed to double check I got everything. I got home and realized I failed to get the chicken which was to be all next week's meals.



Sorry, that does sound like a horrible day  . I will
Go back and be rude to that check out lady gor you!!

We have a loose tooth hanging by a thread in my house. My 6 yo was like mom I think my tooth is wiggly and when I checked it was literally hanging out. It was such a shock I jumped back, then she screamed then my two year old copied her and started running around screaming, the Rob started jumping up and down screaming, my teen is just hiding and with all that everyone is up past their bed time because of the tooth drama and it is still not out!!! 

Also, yay happy spring break to us!! Before the kids go back to school we will be in the new house!!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

My dad used to be like, "show me the loose tooth!" Then he'd reach up and grab it and pull it out. Sounds horrible, but it's not like growing up with a dentist for a father made life normal.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

RosieRedfoot said:


> My dad used to be like, "show me the loose tooth!" Then he'd reach up and grab it and pull it out. Sounds horrible, but it's not like growing up with a dentist for a father made life normal.



I have pulled a lot of teeth in my parent servitude and I hate the sound it makes!! It's almost like when you can't step on a bug because of the noise, ya know!


----------



## pugsandkids

The kids loose teeth always freaked me out! When I was a kid loosing teeth didn't phase me, but ugh, the kids? Eewww. 
I think we may all have adult teeth now.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

We have a lot of exciting teeth news this week, right when my 6 year old will be Losing her first tooth, my 13 year old will finally be getting her braces off after 3 years!! I am more excited than she is!


----------



## Kerryann

pugsandkids said:


> The boxes look great!
> The test is all about food, mine came back showing me allergic to wheat, gluten, dairy, soy, eggs, and a whole long list that I won't bore you all with.



I am allergic to most of those.


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Also, yay happy spring break to us!! Before the kids go back to school we will be in the new house!!



What a way to celebrate spring break!


----------



## Kerryann

Loose teeth is soo yucky.. 


I am worrying about Betty's shell. I think I need to get her in the doctors office 
Erin I am so excited about you getting to move to the new house. 

I have my very first tomato in my hydroponics set up  It's like a pea.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, yay happy spring break to us!! Before the kids go back to school we will be in the new house!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a way to celebrate spring break!
Click to expand...

Yep, I will no longer live across the street the school, when they come back from break! It doesn't even feel real!




Kerryann said:


> Loose teeth is soo yucky..
> 
> 
> I am worrying about Betty's shell. I think I need to get her in the doctors office
> Erin I am so excited about you getting to move to the new house.
> 
> I have my very first tomato in my hydroponics set up  It's like a pea.


Congrats, that is exciting too and hydroponic veggies are so cool. Take pics as it gets bigger!


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, yay happy spring break to us!! Before the kids go back to school we will be in the new house!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a way to celebrate spring break!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, I will no longer live across the street the school, when they come back from break! It doesn't even feel real!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Loose teeth is soo yucky..
> 
> 
> I am worrying about Betty's shell. I think I need to get her in the doctors office
> Erin I am so excited about you getting to move to the new house.
> 
> I have my very first tomato in my hydroponics set up  It's like a pea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats, that is exciting too and hydroponic veggies are so cool. Take pics as it gets bigger!
Click to expand...




You have so much work but it's going to be worth it. I can't wait to see all of your pictures.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm tired. Seems I stay up 
too late


And Mrs C, I hadn't realized you were moving so soon. Shows what I pay attention to.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I'm tired too but I have an office & parks and rec to catch up on, yay!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Did you like the Shrute Farms funeral?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Did you like the Shrute Farms funeral?



Yes, it was hilarious!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Karen now knows what to do for me.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Haha, Ken killed Chat! It feels good when it's not me


----------



## Kerryann

I ate today and I actually feel tired. I fixed the 3 am problem. Did I celebrate with you guys about that.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> I ate today and I actually feel tired. I fixed the 3 am problem. Did I celebrate with you guys about that.



Yay, I need to figure out how to use my emoji's on here, I think I have a balloon.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I feel fine, Mrs. C. You killed chat.


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ate today and I actually feel tired. I fixed the 3 am problem. Did I celebrate with you guys about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, I need to figure out how to use my emoji's on here, I think I have a balloon.
Click to expand...


What is an emoji?


----------



## LolaMyLove

OK... here's a chat for you. A not's so hypothetical story.

Let's say you have had one of those days, the kind where you need to be 10 places all at the same time and everyone wants something from you. You have exactly 20mins between one kids event to get to the next kids event (which is a birthday party). You need to pick up the cupcakes, plates, etc. so you stop at a store on the way. After sorting through all of their poor selection of cupcakes you find 24 that aren't smashed and proceed to check out. At the check out waiting for several mins its finally your turn and the clock is ticking. The checker starts the transaction and then his cell phone rings. He looks around too see if the manager is around and then answers the phone on speaker phone. The girl on the other end starts saying something about "someone's at your crib asking questions, what do I do?" and the check starts freaking out and yelling at her to not answer anything til he gets there. The conversation keeps going and then he picks up the cupcakes and throws them on the to conveyor belt knocking 2/3 of them over. 

Do you:

A. Say nothing, get mad and get your stuff and walk out only to vent later?
B. Say nothing to the cashier, get your stuff and go find the manager?
C. Start swearing like a truck driver at both the cashier and the girl on the phone and then tell the guy exactly where he can shove those cupcakes?

Just curious...

Yes, I chose C... it's been a long day.


----------



## Kerryann

littlestella said:


> OK... here's a chat for you. A not's so hypothetical story.
> 
> Let's say you have had one of those days, the kind where you need to be 10 places all at the same time and everyone wants something from you. You have exactly 20mins between one kids event to get to the next kids event (which is a birthday party). You need to pick up the cupcakes, plates, etc. so you stop at a store on the way. After sorting through all of their poor selection of cupcakes you find 24 that aren't smashed and proceed to check out. At the check out waiting for several mins its finally your turn and the clock is ticking. The checker starts the transaction and then his cell phone rings. He looks around too see if the manager is around and then answers the phone on speaker phone. The girl on the other end starts saying something about "someone's at your crib asking questions, what do I do?" and the check starts freaking out and yelling at her to not answer anything til he gets there. The conversation keeps going and then he picks up the cupcakes and throws them on the to conveyor belt knocking 2/3 of them over.
> 
> Do you:
> 
> A. Say nothing, get mad and get your stuff and walk out only to vent later?
> B. Say nothing to the cashier, get your stuff and go find the manager?
> C. Start swearing like a truck driver at both the cashier and the girl on the phone and then tell the guy exactly where he can shove those cupcakes?
> 
> Just curious...
> 
> Yes, I chose C... it's been a long day.



B... you dunno what that dude is into. 
My husband on the other hand would have lost his mind and started screaming and swearing. He would also be extra rude and intimidating. 


I just told Mike i want a hug from Adam Levine for my 40th birthday. He's been asking me what I want  I think it was an acceptable answer. I said nothing about wanting him shirtless.. or... eh hem....


----------



## LolaMyLove

I am normally the type to do B. However today, I was not and there were 8 other people (including my husband) in line witnessing the entire event. Sometimes you just snap... but it did feel good.


"I just told Mike i want a hug from Adam Levine for my 40th birthday. He's been asking me what I want I think it was an acceptable answer. I said nothing about wanting him shirtless.. or... eh hem...."

Now that maid me smile.


----------



## pugsandkids

Wow, what a day at the grocery. I would've been quiet and calm, freaking out in my head!
Adam Levine...scrawnier then I normally like, but I wouldn't kick him outta bed ;-)
I resorted to using the Netti pot tonight, soccer in the AM, party plans in the PM. I wanna be healthy. 
Oh, this is where the topsoil went...


Looks like we'll need 4 more loads.


----------



## LolaMyLove

Does the Netti pot really help? I bought one for my husband last week but he has yet to try it. He suffers from horrible allergies.


----------



## Kerryann

littlestella said:


> Does the Netti pot really help? I bought one for my husband last week but he has yet to try it. He suffers from horrible allergies.



I have heard you can get brain bacteria from it. Some people swear by one.




littlestella said:


> I am normally the type to do B. However today, I was not and there were 8 other people (including my husband) in line witnessing the entire event. Sometimes you just snap... but it did feel good.
> 
> "I just told Mike i want a hug from Adam Levine for my 40th birthday. He's been asking me what I want I think it was an acceptable answer. I said nothing about wanting him shirtless.. or... eh hem...."
> 
> Now that maid me smile.



Yea he deserved it too




pugsandkids said:


> Wow, what a day at the grocery. I would've been quiet and calm, freaking out in my head!
> Adam Levine...scrawnier then I normally like, but I wouldn't kick him outta bed ;-)
> I resorted to using the Netti pot tonight, soccer in the AM, party plans in the PM. I wanna be healthy.
> Oh, this is where the topsoil went...
> 
> Looks like we'll need 4 more loads.



I need to get some yard work done but it's been so rainy.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann said:


> I PM help for you.


----------



## pugsandkids

The brain bacteria reports were all from well water, I have treated city water. That is scary though! Some people have great luck, some not so much. It varies for me. My poor nose is so raw that the saline stings a bit. You want funny? YouTube how to use one!


----------



## LolaMyLove

PS, the women in line behind us did go off to look for the manager. My husband and I both thought it was some kind of prank because it was the strangest conversation I have ever heard. As you can tell, I'm still shaken by the whole thing.


Ok, how do you quote a post? I see the button but apparently I am not doing it correctly.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

littlestella said:


> Like that?


----------



## pugsandkids

On my phone I just touch the header and then quote. The quoted text appears and you can add to it 


Was going to enter to win the HGTV dream home in Florida. Yes I'd have to move my fam across the country, BUT I'd have great tort climate :-D
They chose the winner two days ago...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lolâ€¦that'll learn ya


----------



## pugsandkids

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Lolâ€¦that'll learn ya



Ya, should've stayed home sick 3 days ago!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Good Morning TFO!! I hope everyone has a great day!!

The grocery store sounds scary! I am not sure what I would do! Off to clean the house and bake choc chip cookies to make my house smell "homey" for the prospective buyers.


----------



## mctlong

Good morning CT! Happy Saturday everyone! 

RosieRedfoot, LOVE the planter boxes. Very pretty!

Good for you Littlestella!! I would've chosen C too. How strange, I wonder why the cops were snooping around his place and why does he have to take it out on the cupcakes? 

Pugsandkids, Sorry you've been under the weather. Hope today is better.
Can you send your son over here to re-do our yard too?


----------



## pugsandkids

Happy Saturday! 
I'm nestled in the big daddy recliner watching Weeds  Already sent my soccer player and dad off to the game.
Looking like the clouds may blow off for some tort time!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Taking a little break from cleaning. I'm sooooo nervous!! I don't know what these people are looking for so I do t know how to stage my house!! This will be do much easier when we are out of here!!


----------



## mctlong

Whatever you do, don't leave the cookies out. They'll see them and automatically assume that you leave sweets out all the time attracting ants. You should package the cookies up right away and send them to me.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

mctlong said:


> Whatever you do, don't leave the cookies out. They'll see them and automatically assume that you leave sweets out all the time attracting ants. You should package the cookies up right away and send them to me.


Very good point! Rob and I have been stress eating them do I three them out in the garbage can


----------



## mctlong

Noooooooo!!!!! Don't throw them out!!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mctlong said:


> Noooooooo!!!!! Don't throw them out!!!!



Exactly!!!!!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Sorry, the kids don't even drink Milk. And they were milk chicolate. The fact that Rob was eating them shows you how nervous he is!! He doesnt even like sweets abd doesnt consume ouls or milk. They are all out of the house and i an cleaning under my kitchen sink just a second ago a big fat lazy spider crawled onto my sweatshirt sleeve!!!!! I just flailed all over the house and out the backdoor knocking over the vacuum cleaner and spilling my water in the process. Once outside the spider just jumped off my arm like it was saying thanks for the ride. Ugggggggg, I still have the chills!!


----------



## Kerryann

pugsandkids said:


> Happy Saturday!
> I'm nestled in the big daddy recliner watching Weeds  Already sent my soccer player and dad off to the game.
> Looking like the clouds may blow off for some tort time!



I loved that show. I loved Andy... Grrr
I am enjoying my day. I think I fixed the issues.


----------



## pugsandkids

Spiders are fine, if I'm expecting them! Not as surprises...
I know Weeds is old, I just started season 2! Years ago I worked in a restaurant with a bunch of 20 something man/boys. They all loved it, and kept telling me to watch. I started watching last year when I was sick. Now I see why they loved it!


I'm glad issues are fixed!


Took dogs out, way too cold for torts this morning! Looks gorgeous though...


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Thanks! Planters are so far working well. I cleaned the house, garage, driveway, my car, and all the critter cages/dog yard. I even scrubbed toilets and showers and did dishes! Vacuumed too. 

Parents are on their way here... Normally it isn't 100% clean all at once haha. I may be MIA for a few days while they're visiting. 

And as a cashier, I take care with everyone's stuff as if it were my own. And I never use my phone. I keep it on me on vibrate so if it keeps going off I figure something's wrong, but I'd never answer a call when a customer is waiting. He should be reprimanded for that!


----------



## Jacqui

Last I heard smells like citrus are better then the smell of baked cookies. Also having a mirror on the wall, so they can better see themselves in the home.


----------



## Kerryann

Hi
We are out kayak shopping. My site ifs being an issue again


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> Last I heard smells like citrus are better then the smell of baked cookies. Also having a mirror on the wall, so they can better see themselves in the home.



I heard that too. It makes people think clean and energy and vibrant. I just don't have anything citrus to make the house smell like that. I burned vanilla candles, had the cookies baking and windows open. It smells like heaven in here to me but it is my house. Well, they have come and gone and now we wait. 

I met a black Great Dane boy today that was HUGE!! He was much taller and thicker than Dagny it was unreal. Dagny looked like a normal size dog compared to him!!


----------



## pugsandkids

Darn site! I want to go ocean kayaking, it looks amazing. We have kayakers die each year on our river, so the ocean seems safer to me. Funny, cause we raft every weekend. I know it's strength I guess..

5 episodes of Weeds, Craigslist Joe, and now a documentary called Happy. I only watch TV when I'm sick


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

pugsandkids said:


> Darn site! I want to go ocean kayaking, it looks amazing. We have kayakers die each year on our river, so the ocean seems safer to me. Funny, cause we raft every weekend. I know it's strength I guess..
> 
> 5 episodes of Weeds, Craigslist Joe, and now a documentary called Happy. I only watch TV when I'm sick


My kids Kayak at their camp and their favorite thing to do in it is roll it over. It freaks me out every time!


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I put back on my dirty clothes from yesterday because I was planning to mow the back yard before I lose Misty and can't find her. Trouble is, I was never able to get my "mow"-jo up and running. So here I am, in dirty sweats in 85F degree weather, in the sun, adding fertilizer to, and tilling my veggie garden area, prepping it for planting some squash. I was able to harvest my red leaf lettuce and turnip greens from last autumn until just yesterday. I'm sweating like a fool, but I got it all done. Tomorrow I'm going to plant some zucchini, yellow crook-neck and banana squash seeds. And my clothes and I smell so bad I guess if I get in the mood to mow tomorrow I'll just have to do it in clean clothes.


----------



## Jacqui

Erin, not sure but you may be in a good area tonight to see the auroras (northern lights).


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> Erin, not sure but you may be in a good area tonight to see the auroras (northern lights).


No, I am too far south, I have never seen them but want to.


Here is Dagny trying to see what Rob is looking at today...


----------



## pugsandkids

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Erin, not sure but you may be in a good area tonight to see the auroras (northern lights).
> 
> 
> 
> No, I am too far south, I have never seen them but want to.
> 
> 
> Here is Dagny trying to see what Rob is looking at today...
Click to expand...




Auroras are on my bucket list!
What were they looking at?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

emysemys said:


> Well, I put back on my dirty clothes from yesterday because I was planning to mow the back yard before I lose Misty and can't find her. Trouble is, I was never able to get my "mow"-jo up and running. So here I am, in dirty sweats in 85F degree weather, in the sun, adding fertilizer to, and tilling my veggie garden area, prepping it for planting some squash. I was able to harvest my red leaf lettuce and turnip greens from last autumn until just yesterday. I'm sweating like a fool, but I got it all done. Tomorrow I'm going to plant some zucchini, yellow crook-neck and banana squash seeds. And my clothes and I smell so bad I guess if I get in the mood to mow tomorrow I'll just have to do it in clean clothes.



Wow, 85!! I would not be wearing sweats in that weather!! I also don't have the first clue of how to mow a lawn, otherwise I would love to help!




pugsandkids said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Erin, not sure but you may be in a good area tonight to see the auroras (northern lights).
> 
> 
> 
> No, I am too far south, I have never seen them but want to.
> 
> 
> Here is Dagny trying to see what Rob is looking at today...
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auroras are on my bucket list!
> What were they looking at?
Click to expand...



The water at our reservoir.


----------



## Yvonne G

Whew! She's almost as tall as Rob.


----------



## pugsandkids

Well, my brain may be leaking out my ears. So much TV today...
Hubby went out with our visiting friends, oldest is out on a date. Younger two are hanging with the neighbor. 
I have to say that my middle son is not wired the same as his brothers. I'm so appreciative that we have a neighbor kid who's the same way! They are just happy to be nerdy, which I'm thrilled with


----------



## Kerryann

pugsandkids said:


> Darn site! I want to go ocean kayaking, it looks amazing. We have kayakers die each year on our river, so the ocean seems safer to me. Funny, cause we raft every weekend. I know it's strength I guess..
> 
> 5 episodes of Weeds, Craigslist Joe, and now a documentary called Happy. I only watch TV when I'm sick



We go to a river near our house a lot in the summer so we wanted to get kayaks and go down the river. The schnauzer is a good kayaker but I needed one with a big enough opening that the lab can lay in mine. I think we found a pair we like at REI. 
The site is back to being fine.. did I mention I cursed myself. We had a romantic dinner and then I got drunk 




CtTortoiseMom said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Erin, not sure but you may be in a good area tonight to see the auroras (northern lights).
> 
> 
> 
> No, I am too far south, I have never seen them but want to.
> 
> 
> Here is Dagny trying to see what Rob is looking at today...
Click to expand...




This is a great pic


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ok. Night everyone.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ok. Night everyone.



What?? SO early?? sheesh and I am usually the one who is all snug like a bug early.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sorry. I'm not 100% today so I need to just veg. Karen wouldn't even let me drive I was off that much.


----------



## pugsandkids

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sorry. I'm not 100% today so I need to just veg. Karen wouldn't even let me drive I was off that much.



Is there anything you should have checked out? What kind of "off?"
You need to take care of yourself buddy!


----------



## Kerryann

pugsandkids said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry. I'm not 100% today so I need to just veg. Karen wouldn't even let me drive I was off that much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anything you should have checked out? What kind of "off?"
> You need to take care of yourself buddy!
Click to expand...


I agree.. wait.. you went vegetarian?? hehe


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Nope. Cooked a ham for dinner. Didn't eat much, but I cooked it. 
I think it's because I had no Hebrew National hot dogs today!


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Nope. Cooked a ham for dinner. Didn't eat much, but I cooked it.
> I think it's because I had no Hebrew National hot dogs today!



Eek ham


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey, my Coors Banquet beer is kosher!


So have all you youngins seen the Kmart â€œShip Your Pants" commercial on the Internet machine? I love it. Too funny.


----------



## LolaMyLove

Cowboy_Ken said:


> littlestella said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh, a day late and a dollar short but I figured it out! Works on phone but not on tablet...humm
Click to expand...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

littlestella said:


> And if you work it, you can change the quote. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlestella said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh, a day late and a dollar short but I figured it out! Works on phone but not on tablet...humm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of tablet? This is being posted off my iPad 2. The post before was my phone...
Click to expand...


----------



## LolaMyLove

Nook, just hangs up and does nothing


iPhone is fine


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Odd. I know nothing of Nook tech. It could be a settings issue?


----------



## Yvonne G

I hadn't seen the K-Mart commercial, but GOOGLE'd it just now. Pretty funny stuff.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hey, my Coors Banquet beer is kosher!
> 
> 
> So have all you youngins seen the Kmart â€œShip Your Pants" commercial on the Internet machine? I love it. Too funny.





I have not seen it.
A big bot security risk came out yesterday so I spent the morning organizing mitigation.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann said:


> You mean a â€œBSSR" right?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Wow, I thought I took sleeping in on Sundays serious but you chatters are killin me. Granted, I got up for, â€œBacon Sunday" and college spring football games.


----------



## theelectraco

Why are Craigslist sellers so flakey >_> was suppose to pick up a tv stand to convert to a closed chamber and now the seller isn't replying to me. I can understand buyers being flukers, but sellers....smh


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Maybe they're religious? I used to do alot of re-assignment of building for a certain group of people, who's beliefs stated clearly that money transactions stop at Sunday sundown and could not happen until Monday morning. I needed to pay my crews Friday, and the boss man would not come to the job site to make payment. I ended up having to go to their homes and explain that their inactions led to them breaking the sabbath not my actions. I had to do this only twice, for them to start showing up when they needed to. 
Personally, if this is the case in your CL dealings, I should think the seller would have clearly stated when to make the exchange.


----------



## theelectraco

He said to pick it up by noon, and I replied with my contact info for the address and its eleven and he hasn't replied to my emails from last night or texted me with any info. Maybe I am just being impatient lol.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Maybe they got caught up in life?


----------



## theelectraco

Don't they know I have a tortoise project waiting to be started?!?! Sheesh >.<


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

IKR??? Some people have messed up priorities. Lol.


----------



## theelectraco

I'm picking it up after work instead. Finally got a hold of the seller.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Very goodâ€¦now I've got PAC-12 spring football to watch.


----------



## pugsandkids

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Very goodâ€¦now I've got PAC-12 spring football to watch.



Agh, not spring ball! I'm going to keep that to myself, no need to share with my men 

I gave up and went to Immediate Care. Sinus infection, and exhaustion. No big surprise there. I got the "Moms get sick too" lecture. Along with the observation that I have dark circles/bags under my eyes, and he Rx'd me sleepy cough syrup. Ouch!

Another exciting day of holding the couch down. I'd really like to mow...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Just got back from Boston what a fun day!! We went to a huge coffee expo with Rob because he is into roasting & brewing his own beans. Then I went we went back to Emmanuel College which is where she goes to school. Here are some pics....





Kerryann if you do get a Mustang, I think there is a Mustang club because 10 of them passed us in a row on the hwy. Rob tried to race them in his volvo and I had to threaten to rip his mustache off for him to slow down! Boys!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

You look like you are illegally happy in that picture. How much coffee did you drink?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> You look like you are illegally happy in that picture. How much coffee did you drink?


That is not me, it is my 19 year old niece


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yeah, hadn't you posted something about cutting your hair off, or is that an alien memory?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yeah, hadn't you posted something about cutting your hair off, or is that an alien memory?


Nope, i do have short hair and am 12 years older thab her, sonthanks for thinking i could be her!! There are pictures of me from today but I am never looking at the camera and look lost and confused, haha!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lol...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

pugsandkids said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very goodâ€¦now I've got PAC-12 spring football to watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agh, not spring ball! I'm going to keep that to myself, no need to share with my men
> 
> I gave up and went to Immediate Care. Sinus infection, and exhaustion. No big surprise there. I got the "Moms get sick too" lecture. Along with the observation that I have dark circles/bags under my eyes, and he Rx'd me sleepy cough syrup. Ouch!
> 
> Another exciting day of holding the couch down. I'd really like to mow...
Click to expand...

So Sorry you are sick! It must be making you delerious because you wrote that you'd really like to mow!!! Crazy!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I love mowing! I've got a ridding mower with a cup holder. If the makers didn't expect me to drink beer when I mow, why'd they put a beer holder on it?


Which, by the way, is why I hate rototilling! It gets all foamy.


----------



## pugsandkids

Haha, I really just want to be outside in the yard. I don't have much to mow, what we do have is looking extra lush right now.
Ken, the first time I went golfing with hubby. The club house guys handed me a six pack, and the cart keys! Then told hubs and crew that if they wanted me to drive them around, they just had to keep me out of the ponds. Gotta love southern OR redneck golfing! I imagine mowing is similar for you 


Days on the couch rots your brain, I just loaded Pinterest, any tips or suggestions?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

pugsandkids said:


> Yup. Northern Oregon mowing at its best. I've had no desire to ever try golf. Although once at a bachelor party guys were knocking balls into the woods and wanted me to join in. I went to my truck and grabbed my ax handle and knocked them in the woods baseball style. That counts because they were golf balls, right?
> As for your question, I don't even know what your talking about.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I LOVE pinterest but I don't really pin things to my boards. I just look at the Everything section when I'm bored or do specific searches when I am looking for inspiration.


My husband texted me a pic of my niece & I so I shall post it, she is so beautiful & smart and I am really proud of her...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

CtTortoiseMom said:


> I LOVE pinterest but I don't really pin things to my boards. I just look at the Everything section when I'm bored or do specific searches when I am looking for inspiration.
> 
> 
> My husband texted me a pic of my niece & I so I shall post it, she is so beautiful & smart and I am really proud of her...





And just as pretty, and young looking.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE pinterest but I don't really pin things to my boards. I just look at the Everything section when I'm bored or do specific searches when I am looking for inspiration.
> 
> 
> My husband texted me a pic of my niece & I so I shall post it, she is so beautiful & smart and I am really proud of her...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just as pretty, and young looking.
Click to expand...



Awww shucks Cowboy,:shy:


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

You've seen the movies, I've got a way with the pretty girls. Just something about us outlawsâ€¦


And that kills chat?


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean a â€œBSSR" right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.. a crazy bot
Click to expand...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I believe you mean destructive computer program, yes?


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Just got back from Boston what a fun day!! We went to a huge coffee expo with Rob because he is into roasting & brewing his own beans. Then I went we went back to Emmanuel College which is where she goes to school. Here are some pics....
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann if you do get a Mustang, I think there is a Mustang club because 10 of them passed us in a row on the hwy. Rob tried to race them in his volvo and I had to threaten to rip his mustache off for him to slow down! Boys!!



There are clubs. I used to have a fox body mustang with a supercharger.. 




pugsandkids said:


> Haha, I really just want to be outside in the yard. I don't have much to mow, what we do have is looking extra lush right now.
> Ken, the first time I went golfing with hubby. The club house guys handed me a six pack, and the cart keys! Then told hubs and crew that if they wanted me to drive them around, they just had to keep me out of the ponds. Gotta love southern OR redneck golfing! I imagine mowing is similar for you
> 
> 
> Days on the couch rots your brain, I just loaded Pinterest, any tips or suggestions?





I love pinterest. The fashions and animals are my favorites 




Cowboy_Ken said:


> I believe you mean destructive computer program, yes?



Oh yes.. very very destructive 




CtTortoiseMom said:


> I LOVE pinterest but I don't really pin things to my boards. I just look at the Everything section when I'm bored or do specific searches when I am looking for inspiration.
> 
> 
> My husband texted me a pic of my niece & I so I shall post it, she is so beautiful & smart and I am really proud of her...





Such a cute pic  You both are beautiful.


----------



## sibi

That's exactly what I was gonna say...you both have pretty good looking genes on both sides. That would make your children, including Dagny, rather uniquely beautiful! 

How the heck is everyone?


Sorry to hear you've been sick. Hope you're feeling better.


pugsandkids said:


> Haha, I really just want to be outside in the yard. I don't have much to mow, what we do have is looking extra lush right now.
> Ken, the first time I went golfing with hubby. The club house guys handed me a six pack, and the cart keys! Then told hubs and crew that if they wanted me to drive them around, they just had to keep me out of the ponds. Gotta love southern OR redneck golfing! I imagine mowing is similar for you
> 
> 
> Days on the couch rots your brain, I just loaded Pinterest, any tips or suggestions?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Aww, thanks Sibi, how are you? What have you been up to?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sibi, did you get the heart felt message I sent you? I think we've all missed you around here.


----------



## sibi

I've been planning the outdoor enclosure for my sullies. I had to buy 300+ cement blocks to cover the perimeter of the back years space. I also had been more tired than usual, so, I'm resting more too. 

Cowboy, I didn't. I'll look for it now.


CtTortoiseMom said:


> Aww, thanks Sibi, how are you? What have you been up to?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

sibi said:


> I've been planning the outdoor enclosure for my sullies. I had to buy 300+ cement blocks to cover the perimeter of the back years space. I also had been more tired than usual, so, I'm resting more too.
> 
> Cowboy, I didn't. I'll look for it now.
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, thanks Sibi, how are you? What have you been up to?
Click to expand...


Wow, that sounds like it is going to be a great enclosure!! I'm sorry you have been tired more and hope its nothing serious. I hate to go but I am exhausted and ready to float away to lala land. Good night all!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sibi, it was an email. Night Mrs.C.


----------



## sibi

Yeap, I read it. Not to worry...i said take your time. Don't rush like I did. I could wait since I've got so much going on now with the outdoor enclosure. I'll try and post a pic of the back and the shed that I'll insulate so that they can stay out all year long. I hope it comes out to be awesome. I ordered a spineless cactus plant that's gonna look great in their outdoor enclosure.


The area is 48' by 48' on all sides. The space is great for them to roam,eat, hide, and get into trouble. I'll try to make it pretty, only I'd have to block areas to keep them from tearing it apart.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Can you grow hibiscus in your area? The flowers fall the tortoises eat them. The leaves are good. And bush it out and it will provide a shade spot.


----------



## sibi

Yeap, hibiscus plants are exactly what I was planning for. I would need to get the plants protected from being torn apart first. They grow so beautifully here where I live. Maybe I'll get a couple of big tree like hibiscus plants and position them near the sprinkler so that it doesn't die on me.



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Can you grow hibiscus in your area? The flowers fall the tortoises eat them. The leaves are good. And bush it out and it will provide a shade spot.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Did you see my post somewhere about cutting the bottom off the planter to use as a barrier while plants get established?


----------



## sibi

I sure did, and it was a great idea too. I plan to use that when I plant the hibiscus plants.


Cowboy_Ken said:


> Did you see my post somewhere about cutting the bottom off the planter to use as a barrier while plants get established?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So use tent stakes to anchor it in place on the inside of the planter. You can find plastic ones pretty cheep that I think would cause no damage to a determined tortoise.


----------



## sibi

There's a little problem I'm trying to solve with the shed. It had a box attached to the structure when it was bought, only it would have to be connected to the main house somehow. There's an outside socket with two places to plug in an outside electrical cord. I really don't want to call an electrician for something that seems pretty easy to do. So, do I get a line installed and connected to the main house, or can I just use an outdoor cord and plug it into the outdoor socket? What do you think Cowboy?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Home owner? I would hard wire from an outlet in the garage. I would move the outlet at the least 3 ' off the floor away from tortoises activities. 

Renter? Legally an electrician needs to do it. 

Remember, all states have different laws covering issues such as this. A prudent person will investigate the laws governing said construction in their own local. 
That was the CowboyKen disclaimer. 

Also, in the event of malfunction, homeowners insurance wise, you might be safest to just run a contractors exstention cord.


----------



## sibi

I own, and there isn't a garage; I have a carport, but there is an outlet on the backside of the house where the air conditioning unit sits. The outlet is what I was asking about. If I get a contractor's extension cord, can I run it to the shed by burying it underground, maybe through a PVC pipe?


Cowboy_Ken said:


> Home owner? I would hard wire from an outlet in the garage. I would move the outlet at the least 3 ' off the floor away from tortoises activities.
> 
> Renter? Legally an electrician needs to do it.
> 
> Remember, all states have different laws covering issues such as this. A prudent person will investigate the laws governing said construction in their own local.
> That was the CowboyKen disclaimer.
> 
> Also, in the event of malfunction, homeowners insurance wise, you might be safest to just run a contractors exstention cord.


----------



## jaizei

sibi said:


> I own, and there isn't a garage; I have a carport, but there is an outlet on the backside of the house where the air conditioning unit sits. The outlet is what I was asking about. If I get a contractor's extension cord, can I run it to the shed by burying it underground, maybe through a PVC pipe?
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Home owner? I would hard wire from an outlet in the garage. I would move the outlet at the least 3 ' off the floor away from tortoises activities.
> 
> Renter? Legally an electrician needs to do it.
> 
> Remember, all states have different laws covering issues such as this. A prudent person will investigate the laws governing said construction in their own local.
> That was the CowboyKen disclaimer.
> 
> Also, in the event of malfunction, homeowners insurance wise, you might be safest to just run a contractors exstention cord.
Click to expand...


You should split the difference. If you are thinking about burying conduit, just trench and run the conduit yourself then hire an electrician to pull the wire and terminate.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I am no electrician, but that seems like something I would do. 
Ok. Who am I fooling? I'd use an outdoor cord and I wouldn't bury it. It would just be an orange snake folks would need to avoid.


Anyone catch â€œFamily Guy" tonight? Epic.


I'm dying over here! â€œShut up Meg!" Oh it kills.


----------



## sibi

Would it be safe to use an outdoor electric cord? And if I did, how would I run it from the house to the shed, some 30 feet away? I'm trying not to pay hundreds of dollars for an electrician, but it's looking more and more like I may just have to. But, I like the idea of running a conduit underground myself and minimize the amount of time and work for the electrician to be there.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

50' outdoor extension cord. 2" conduit should work, right? Your inside detention of the PVC pipe needs to be large enough that the end of the cord goes through it. Put 3 elbows on the ends if its an out side plug so water doesn't get in and I'd think you'd be good to go.


----------



## sibi

That's what I was kinda thinking. I'll use plumbers glue for the elbows to make sure no water gets in and that should be safe enough to get electricity into the shed. Thanks.

I just stuffed myself with coconut ice cream. It was so yummy. I shouldn't have done that, but sometimes I just feel like doing something bad.


Cowboy_Ken said:


> 50' outdoor extension cord. 2" conduit should work, right? Your inside detention of the PVC pipe needs to be large enough that the end of the cord goes through it. Put 3 elbows on the ends if its an out side plug so water doesn't get in and I'd think you'd be good to go.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

sibi said:


> Yup you are officially a â€œBad Girl" now!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Here is another option for getting power to an outside shed,that eliminates the need for conduit, since this wire is made to use in the elements and wet conditions even underground, You can make an extension cord any length you want.The wire is from Lowes or Home Depot and the liquid tape I got from Napa. I didn't hard wire my sheds because we loose power sometimes and I need the option to feed power to them from a generator.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Good morning everyone. Happy Monday/tax due date!


----------



## Yvonne G

I've been filing tax returns for almost 60 years and have never been audited (fingers crossed). Anyone here been audited?


----------



## jaizei

I was audited by mail a few years ago. Someone else's W-2 had been sent in under my social so their records showed a ton of income that wasn't on my return. I just resubmitted everything with a statement explaining it. Even though it was back when my returns were simple, it is still kinda nerve wracking.


----------



## wellington

emysemys said:


> I've been filing tax returns for almost 60 years and have never been audited (fingers crossed). Anyone here been audited?



Yvonne, I hope you didn't just jinx yourself I won't say for myself, as i don't want to jinx myself


----------



## Kerryann

Mike was doing taxes last night and was hateful to the max.
Today is a big day. 
Oh I'm at the doctors office and I lost 8lbs last month. I haven't seen him yet but hopefully he isn't hateful about anything.


----------



## mctlong

I hate doing taxes! This is the first year that I actually had to pay money at tax time and didn't get a rebate. Totally bummed. Also, I got a notice that my state tax refund from 2011 was $2 too much and now I need to send the state a check. Stupid taxes.....

On the upside, I picked up a giant flat of strawberries yesterday at a local produce stand. Nothing better than fresh strawberries in springtime, IMO. The torts will be very happy too when they stumble out of their hides this morning and notice the extra treat[/align] with their breakfast.


----------



## Kerryann

My client actually smiled at me  the one with the problem site


----------



## sibi

Thanks Len. I think that's what I'll do instead of using PVC piping. 


Len said:


> Here is another option for getting power to an outside shed,that eliminates the need for conduit, since this wire is made to use in the elements and wet conditions even underground, You can make an extension cord any length you want.The wire is from Lowes or Home Depot and the liquid tape I got from Napa. I didn't hard wire my sheds because we loose power sometimes and I need the option to feed power to them from a generator.


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Thanks Len. I think that's what I'll do instead of using PVC piping.
> 
> 
> Len said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another option for getting power to an outside shed,that eliminates the need for conduit, since this wire is made to use in the elements and wet conditions even underground, You can make an extension cord any length you want.The wire is from Lowes or Home Depot and the liquid tape I got from Napa. I didn't hard wire my sheds because we loose power sometimes and I need the option to feed power to them from a generator.
Click to expand...


It would be so much less work too


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Ahhhhhhh!! Lily's tooth is out!! Everyone run around your house screaming, I don't know why but that's what is happening here.


----------



## pugsandkids

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Ahhhhhhh!! Lily's tooth is out!! Everyone run around your house screaming, I don't know why but that's what is happening here.



Well I've got the heebie jeebies


----------



## Blakem

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Ahhhhhhh!! Lily's tooth is out!! Everyone run around your house screaming, I don't know why but that's what is happening here.



This made me chuckle. I hope everyone is/having a good Monday (despite the Boston occurrence). Definitely tells me to count my blessings! 

I got off work, went to the gym and my girlfriend told me to head to her house when I was done. She said she had a surprise for me, for no reason. This is what she did for me for my new outside tortoise area. She's wonderful, to say the least. I told her a while ago that not much makes me happier than her doing any favors for my animals (my fairly new dog and my two tortoise). Everything you see is marigold, Johnny jump ups, chicks and hens, petunias, and day lilys. 











I hope that the rest of everyone's week runs smoothly. 


Sulcata (Dexter)
Russian (Ezek)


----------



## pugsandkids

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Ahhhhhhh!! Lily's tooth is out!! Everyone run around your house screaming, I don't know why but that's what is happening here.



Well I've got the heebie jeebies 


You've got a keeper there Blake


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Ahhhhhhh!! Lily's tooth is out!! Everyone run around your house screaming, I don't know why but that's what is happening here.



Awesome news 



Blake m said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhhh!! Lily's tooth is out!! Everyone run around your house screaming, I don't know why but that's what is happening here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This made me chuckle. I hope everyone is/having a good Monday (despite the Boston occurrence). Definitely tells me to count my blessings!
> 
> I got off work, went to the gym and my girlfriend told me to head to her house when I was done. She said she had a surprise for me, for no reason. This is what she did for me for my new outside tortoise area. She's wonderful, to say the least. I told her a while ago that not much makes me happier than her doing any favors for my animals (my fairly new dog and my two tortoise). Everything you see is marigold, Johnny jump ups, chicks and hens, petunias, and day lilys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that the rest of everyone's week runs smoothly.
> 
> 
> Sulcata (Dexter)
> Russian (Ezek)
Click to expand...


You have an awesome friend


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Blake m said:
 

> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhhh!! Lily's tooth is out!! Everyone run around your house screaming, I don't know why but that's what is happening here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This made me chuckle. I hope everyone is/having a good Monday (despite the Boston occurrence). Definitely tells me to count my blessings!
> 
> I got off work, went to the gym and my girlfriend told me to head to her house when I was done. She said she had a surprise for me, for no reason. This is what she did for me for my new outside tortoise area. She's wonderful, to say the least. I told her a while ago that not much makes me happier than her doing any favors for my animals (my fairly new dog and my two tortoise). Everything you see is marigold, Johnny jump ups, chicks and hens, petunias, and day lilys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that the rest of everyone's week runs smoothly.
> 
> 
> Sulcata (Dexter)
> Russian (Ezek)
Click to expand...

Wow, that is perfect and your GF is awesome!!!


----------



## sibi

Blake, that enclosure is so cute! Your gf really has the touch, doesn't she? It looks great. Wait till you all see what I'm planning for my sullies. It's huge and I'll try to make it pretty, but I know what sullies can do. So, if I can protect some of the plants, I'll put them in. The thing I'll be focused on most is their new house (converted shed) along with insulation, lighting, heating, and cork tiles. The outside backyard will have two rows of concrete blocks around a perimeter of 48' on 4 sides. I will be taking pic at each stage of the project. Can't wait to start. We get the blocks this Thursday.


----------



## Blakem

sibi said:


> Blake, that enclosure is so cute! Your gf really has the touch, doesn't she? It looks great. Wait till you all see what I'm planning for my sullies. It's huge and I'll try to make it pretty, but I know what sullies can do. So, if I can protect some of the plants, I'll put them in. The thing I'll be focused on most is their new house (converted shed) along with insulation, lighting, heating, and cork tiles. The outside backyard will have two rows of concrete blocks around a perimeter of 48' on 4 sides. I will be taking pic at each stage of the project. Can't wait to start. We get the blocks this Thursday.



Why thank you! It took me an my dad a month and a half to create it, only working on it 2-3 days a week. She used to work for a floral shop so she's good at making flower colors and sizes look good 
I will be looking for your thread and what you will be doing! Look at my "outside enclosure" thread for planting ideas, if needed. Good luck! 


Sulcata (Dexter)
Russian (Ezek)


----------



## Yvonne G

Where in the heck is Jacqui? She hasn't been on since last Friday. I hope everything's ok with her.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

emysemys said:


> Where in the heck is Jacqui? She hasn't been on since last Friday. I hope everything's ok with her.



I second all of the above!!! Anyone have outside contact info for her?


----------



## tortadise

Shes probably getting ready for a new leopard . Weird though she is always on.


----------



## Yvonne G

I called and left a message on her phone, however, she's always saying she has to walk to the top of the hill to get her cell service, so who knows when, if ever, she'll get the message.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Oh no, could it be that she thought it was ok to take a break because of the new Mods? I thought she just wasn't posting I didn't know she was not on!!

New Leopard tortoise!!??


----------



## tortadise

Yeah im gonna give her pacman the little super split scute baby that hatched out about a month ago.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

tortadise said:


> Yeah im gonna give her pacman the little super split scute baby that hatched out about a month ago.


Wow, she is lucky to have you as a friend!! That's awesome!


----------



## Kerryann

I have set up a vet appointment for betty and henry on Friday. Her shell is still cracking and I have treated her for fungus twice now.  I was so upset last night when I bathed her that I was bawling my eyes out. I kind of feel like maybe it's my fault because I have been working so much and haven't been handling them as much as usual. I can't figure out why it's flaking so much. It doesn't look horrible or deep flakes so hopefully she is okay. I swear when my animals get sick it's like having a sick kid. I am a mess until Friday. In my life it's like one thing gets better and another goes all to hell.  

So other than the betty shell drama.. which by the way, her and henry have the same care so how is he so perfect? and her under shell has no issues, just the top??? It is making me crazy...

Today is better. I have a happy client and we figured out our network issue. I have started catching up on all of my additional client work which has made me happier.


----------



## Jacqui

First off.... Kerryann stop it now!!! You are not the blame for your tortoise having problems. Face it, tortoises are like any other animal, some will have problems and issues not matter what you do or do not do. IF it was something your doing wrong, BOTH of them would be sick. Plus once you saw the problem, you started to take steps to correct and help her. Now stop the crying and being upset. Your a great critter Mom. Do not beat yourself up about it.

As to where I have been first off, Yvonne said we needed more Mods so we can not always be in here, so I took that to heart and started not being in here much. Then my laptop decided I was not paying it enough attention, so it is in the repair shop. Which leaves going to the library in the next town, where I now am.

I spent the weekend cutting down small trees (as in less then a foot wide). Ended up with three loads out so far and a pile waiting for the next chance to use somebody's truck. My old truck, which I use for this sort of dirty work is broken again... this time it's a starter and wire. So waiting on money to get it fixed. My good truck is not allowed to do such work (nor go up to the burn pile where something might wipe out a tire). Plus it has a covered over the bed which limits it from this sort of job.

Some of the trees were growing in the fence and my old grape vines were all wrapped around them. Trying to get those trees out with out taking out all the grapevines was a pain. Still lost some vines.  Anybody in here start their grapes from cuttings? I am thinking of trying it this year.

I of course continue to be a tick magnet and up to four ticks now.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

About time you showed up! Now I've got to get the helo crews back from their search and rescue operation to find you. This is the first year that I'm trying to do grape vine cuttings. Currently the ends are in three inches of water and I'm waiting to see roots before I plant them. The buds are trying to open though.


----------



## Jacqui

Boy you guys hardly talked at all while I was gone.

How long ago did you start your grape cuttings? Plus you did it BEFORE they started growing this year?


Okay my hour is about up. I am not planning on being online before Friday, so don't go looking for me.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

My fil has the vines. He had a pile of branches trimmings in the burn pile from earlier this spring. I believe he was just cleaning back to old growth. There were no buds when I grabbed them. I just scraped the bark with my thumb nail to see that it was green at the hardwood. Then they sat in my car for probably a week before I put them in the water. Now I've got buds that are thumb size.


----------



## Jacqui

ahhh so you put yours first into water. Mine aren't even starting to bud yet, which is good with the cold weather here again.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I put them in water because I'm lazy and didn't want to dig holes for sticks.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> First off.... Kerryann stop it now!!! You are not the blame for your tortoise having problems. Face it, tortoises are like any other animal, some will have problems and issues not matter what you do or do not do. IF it was something your doing wrong, BOTH of them would be sick. Plus once you saw the problem, you started to take steps to correct and help her. Now stop the crying and being upset. Your a great critter Mom. Do not beat yourself up about it.
> 
> As to where I have been first off, Yvonne said we needed more Mods so we can not always be in here, so I took that to heart and started not being in here much. Then my laptop decided I was not paying it enough attention, so it is in the repair shop. Which leaves going to the library in the next town, where I now am.
> 
> I spent the weekend cutting down small trees (as in less then a foot wide). Ended up with three loads out so far and a pile waiting for the next chance to use somebody's truck. My old truck, which I use for this sort of dirty work is broken again... this time it's a starter and wire. So waiting on money to get it fixed. My good truck is not allowed to do such work (nor go up to the burn pile where something might wipe out a tire). Plus it has a covered over the bed which limits it from this sort of job.
> 
> Some of the trees were growing in the fence and my old grape vines were all wrapped around them. Trying to get those trees out with out taking out all the grapevines was a pain. Still lost some vines.  Anybody in here start their grapes from cuttings? I am thinking of trying it this year.
> 
> I of course continue to be a tick magnet and up to four ticks now.



Being stressed out might not have helped my bettuce guilt. I hate that she's sick though still and it's very hard for me to be so worried about my little critters. She isn't acting sick, in fact I just had her outside in the sun for a bit and she was active and normal. She is such a sweet girl. 

I am glad that you are okay. I have been so MIA myself and not thinking much other than to stop in and say hi I didn't even realize there was a reason to worry. 

So today is a better day. My caliper exploded this morning and so Mikey is outside right now changing my oil and doing a brake job for me. I am working from home and it's so wonderful outside.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Hi, I'm buying A new bed right now. I hope Dagny likes it! The guy is talking non stop about coils and memory blah blah so I am acting like I am sending an important text.. I mean you are all important! I crawled around on every bed while Rob laid down to see how much movement Rob could feel if Dagny was to move around. I think the guy thinks I am crazy, haha! Well, I am


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Hi, I'm buying A new bed right now. I hope Dagny likes it! The guy is talking non stop about coils and memory blah blah so I am acting like I am sending an important text.. I mean you are all important! I crawled around on every bed while Rob laid down to see how much movement Rob could feel if Dagny was to move around. I think the guy thinks I am crazy, haha! Well, I am



That is awesome.. too bad you couldn't have video taped it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm cookin hamburgers for dinner. I am so hungry right now. Just sharing.


I killed chat after waking it up.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm cookin hamburgers for dinner. I am so hungry right now. Just sharing.
> 
> 
> I killed chat after waking it up.





I had veggie hamburger tonight too with american fries. I made the american fries out of these petite organic redskins with some olive oil and sea salt. it was so yummy.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm cookin hamburgers for dinner. I am so hungry right now. Just sharing.
> 
> 
> I killed chat after waking it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had veggie hamburger tonight too with american fries. I made the american fries out of these petite organic redskins with some olive oil and sea salt. it was so yummy.
Click to expand...




What's this, â€œtoo" stuff? My was all American dead cow. You're burger fed my burger. Lol.


*your


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm cookin hamburgers for dinner. I am so hungry right now. Just sharing.
> 
> 
> I killed chat after waking it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had veggie hamburger tonight too with american fries. I made the american fries out of these petite organic redskins with some olive oil and sea salt. it was so yummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's this, â€œtoo" stuff? My was all American dead cow. You're burger fed my burger. Lol.
> 
> 
> *your
Click to expand...





I'd hope your cows were eating grass not carrots and portabella mushrooms 
My burgers were soo yummy and only 100 calories each


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I just wanted to harass you. Feed lot beef with an unnecessary amount of BGH. LOL.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I had a pretty successful & productive day and came on to chat with you peeps. But, Rob just started Game of Thrones so I need to go watch it.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



CtTortoiseMom said:


> I had a pretty successful & productive day and came on to chat with you peeps. But, Rob just started Game of Thrones so I need to go watch it.



I haven't watched any still.




Cowboy_Ken said:


> I just wanted to harass you. Feed lot beef with an unnecessary amount of BGH. LOL.



I see there if none of that on my kosher cheese. What us it? Mad cow disease?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Bovine growth hormone. It's been in the news the last few years. I'm sure you've heard of it. Lol. I kill me sometimes.


----------



## sibi

Hey guys, no one looks for me...Jacqui, consider it an honor that you're looked for. You wouldn't like to be me, I can tell you that. Anyway, Karryann, what's happening to Betty's shell? My beasty boy has some shedding of the shiny gloss of the shell, and there's nothing wrong with him. What makes you think she's sick? Did you post a pic of what it looks like? 

Part of the reason why I'm not on as much is that I almost always post late. Most of ypu guys are getti g ready for bed; whereas, I most days can't sleep. I'm surprised that Erin stays on as long as she does coming from the east coast.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



sibi said:


> Hey guys, no one looks for me...Jacqui, consider it an honor that you're looked for. You wouldn't like to be me, I can tell you that. Anyway, Karryann, what's happening to Betty's shell? My beasty boy has some shedding of the shiny gloss of the shell, and there's nothing wrong with him. What makes you think she's sick? Did you post a pic of what it looks like?
> 
> Part of the reason why I'm not on as much is that I almost always post late. Most of ypu guys are getti g ready for bed; whereas, I most days can't sleep. I'm surprised that Erin stays on as long as she does coming from the east coast.



I look for you when I am alive and conscious.  which i have been the walking dead for over a month.
I posted pics of bettys she'll in the Russian forum and was told she has a shell fungus that's making it crack. I dunno if after you treat it, it will still crack some or if she had a super fungus. I posted new pics. Her shell looked so nice before this happened and her new growth was starting to be so even. She isn't acting sick. I had her out side tonight and she ran around like a wild tortoise. Whoever wrote the tortoise and the hare never saw this chica move. I was out cleaning dog poop and she was making wide loops looking for food. Then i have them bathes and hens always chills out but Bettuce had an agenda of terror. Then I was beating her beak hole down and she kept biting the Emory board.. Ugh.. Crazy Lil girl...
Off to sleep 




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Bovine growth hormone. It's been in the news the last few years. I'm sure you've heard of it. Lol. I kill me sometimes.



What's it supposed to do naughty? Did you grow utters after dinner


----------



## sibi

Wow Kerryann, you're among the living dead? I think you really need to learn how to relax. You know, a fungus on the shell is not that big of a deal. Russians are prone to shell fungus, and it's just a matter of getting the right treatment, and it could take a long time to go away, but know this, it will get better. You cried because you're stressed out about a lot of things. Sometimes, it's the straw the broke the camel's back that brings everything to a head. You have friends here, truly. I'll p.m. you with my phone number if you feel like talking, screaming, cursing, or just need someone to listen. Btw, your comment to Cowboy was hilarious. I mean, "utters" was priceless. Lol


Kerryann said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys, no one looks for me...Jacqui, consider it an honor that you're looked for. You wouldn't like to be me, I can tell you that. Anyway, Karryann, what's happening to Betty's shell? My beasty boy has some shedding of the shiny gloss of the shell, and there's nothing wrong with him. What makes you think she's sick? Did you post a pic of what it looks like?
> 
> Part of the reason why I'm not on as much is that I almost always post late. Most of ypu guys are getti g ready for bed; whereas, I most days can't sleep. I'm surprised that Erin stays on as long as she does coming from the east coast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look for you when I am alive and conscious.  which i have been the walking dead for over a month.
> I posted pics of bettys she'll in the Russian forum and was told she has a shell fungus that's making it crack. I dunno if after you treat it, it will still crack some or if she had a super fungus. I posted new pics. Her shell looked so nice before this happened and her new growth was starting to be so even. She isn't acting sick. I had her out side tonight and she ran around like a wild tortoise. Whoever wrote the tortoise and the hare never saw this chica move. I was out cleaning dog poop and she was making wide loops looking for food. Then i have them bathes and hens always chills out but Bettuce had an agenda of terror. Then I was beating her beak hole down and she kept biting the Emory board.. Ugh.. Crazy Lil girl...
> Off to sleep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bovine growth hormone. It's been in the news the last few years. I'm sure you've heard of it. Lol. I kill me sometimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's it supposed to do naughty? Did you grow utters after dinner
Click to expand...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

sibi said:


> Hey guys, no one looks for me...Jacqui, consider it an honor that you're looked for. You wouldn't like to be me, I can tell you that. Anyway, Karryann, what's happening to Betty's shell? My beasty boy has some shedding of the shiny gloss of the shell, and there's nothing wrong with him. What makes you think she's sick? Did you post a pic of what it looks like?
> 
> Part of the reason why I'm not on as much is that I almost always post late. Most of ypu guys are getti g ready for bed; whereas, I most days can't sleep. I'm surprised that Erin stays on as long as she does coming from the east coast.



I have trouble sleeping too. Oh well I hope you are all snoozing and that I can too. G'night.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It's early here. And warmish enough outside that my sleeves are rolled up. I'm faking that its summer cause the weather guesser said mid-70's for this weekend.


Ummm I'm still very awake. As it were.


----------



## sibi

Well, I had logged off, but then I logged on again. I'm not ready for bed yet. So, Erin, are you awake still? And, Cowboy, are you gonna get back on since it's early there?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm here. I wasn't on much today so I missed missing you but I would have if I had. I spent the better part today lounging with tortoises. Well, kinda. I was weeding a bed above the russian outdoor enclosure, good weeds tossed to tortoises, bad weeds in pail. Sun and clouds, 65+ outside so we all had a smashing good time.


Looks like Mrs. C. went to bed.


----------



## sibi

what are bad weeds? I didn't think there were bad weeds. My days are becoming more about my torts and less about me and my hubby. I mean, I swear that I'm caring for quadruples. When i get up, i immediately get a mug of coffee, and start running the faucet for warm water. I pull out the tubs and start filling them. I go into the torts room and start to sing my morning song to them. I get one by one and place them in the tubs. When they are all soaking, i go into each pen and clean out their water, their plates, and get them ready to eat their morning chow. By then, half an hour had passed by, and one by one, I fix their chow, remove them from their soaks, and place them back in their enclosures. I go off to finish my coffee, grab a breakfast bar, and feed the dog. An hour has passed, and I didn't even brush my teeth yet. I then jump into the shower, brush my teeth, get my cloths on and get the torts ready to go outside to graze. I let them stay out for a couple of hours while i go and do some errands or buy food for them. Before I know it, it's time to collect them and bring them inside. Beasty Boy likes to roam around the house for a little while and i put the others in their enclosure. I prepare their dinner chow, feed it to them, clean the mazuri off their face and legs, and clean out their water again. By then, my husband comes home from work, and i quickly make a meal for him. I finally get a chance to sit and catch up on the news. At 8 p.m. lights go out for the torts, and it's then that I get a chance to get on chat. That's what most of my days are like. Am i sick, or what?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Weeds that are toxic to critters. We get tansy ragweed, scotchbroom and others that are bad if consumed. Karen wanted the California poppy to stay but it was entwined in all manner of weeds, both good and bad. 
Someone, a week or two suggested Karen must have great patience with me as a husband. Yes, she does. When I told her that I had received my plantain seeds that I had ordered, she looked at me and said some close to, â€œI spent half the day clearing plantain by the Japanese maple Ken!" I didn't get mad, I have other wild sources, but I did tell her I had been carefully harvesting those for Little Ricky.


And that, killed chat? Lightweights!!!


----------



## sibi

Heck, is there a possibility that I have bad weeds in my yard? If so, what so they look like because I had no idea that torts will eat bad weeds. It's not instinctively known to them?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

They aren't where they're from. Some weeds that have trace minerals but that are still listed as bad, I'll offer monthly so that those minerals are ingested, but I don't allow regular access. I'll dig up a link for you that I use fairly regularly for my feedings.


Here ya go; http://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/site/plant_database_14.asp

Enjoy


I'll brb.


That was fast. Now I'm talking to myself.


----------



## sibi

Found the site very useful. Thanks. Gotta go, speak to you manana.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

After 1:00am for you, yes?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning everyone!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Braces removal day, after almost 3 years!! Yay!!


----------



## Yvonne G

You people crack me up! Who needs a real chat room? We seem to get along just fine without one. And I like this system better because the previous posts stay there and don't disappear like chat posts do.

Good morning all. Today I'm going to finish pulling the fox tails in the Yellowfoot pen, go to the feed store, wash my hair and maybe...MAYBE... clean house a bit. Still haven't mowed the back yard.

Oh..I just remembered. This a.m. when I took Misty out in the back yard at zero dark thirty, with flashlight in hand, there were two little, very little, broken and empty egg shells on the cement right outside the door. I shined the flashlight up to the eaves above the door and there is a tiny mud nest up there with a long feather tail sticking out of it. Not a hummer and not a dove. Don't know what kind of bird we have here that makes a nest out of mud. I'll go get a picture...

EEEEEEEEEEK!!! Something ELSE shows up in the bird's nest picture. *A ROTTEN FASCIA BOARD!!!!!*


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I believe, Yvonne, that is a swallow. They get mean and dive bomb people when they have babies. Plus, you can look forward to birdâ€¦crap all over your patio. Before they leave the nest, they dump. Every time. 
Mrs. C. What a fun day. Your son is great a pictures. So today, like tooth coming out day, does everyone need to run around in the house screaming?


Yvonne, on the plus side of things, from what I remember, they are insectivores that evenings they dive and swoop for insects like bats do, which is something of a bonus.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Today is dance around your house day because the inconvenient monthly appt's. That we have never missed for the last 2.5 years are over!! I am out to eat with the little ones because it is a 2 hour apt.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've got wire cutters. It would not have been a 2 hour appointment with me. Though the flight time would have been inconvenient.


----------



## Momof4

I feel like a peeping tom. I read all your chats but never chime in. Happy hump day!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

That's very funny.


----------



## sibi

GOOD MORNING ALL! 
I can remember when my two girls had to wear their braces for a couple of years too. It's always a celebration when they come out. I think we went out to eat also. Cowboy, if you would even attempt to remove braces with wire cutters, you'd ha e more to contend with than a fighting kid...you'd have to get through Erin first

Momof4, you're not the only peeping Tom...i know there are those of you out there that laugh at some of the things you read here, but don't let yourselves be known. You all can probably write a character analysis on each of us. That would be really funny and interesting. By all means, do it. I'd love to see what others think of us.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Momof4 said:


> I feel like a peeping tom. I read all your chats but never chime in. Happy hump day!



Chime in


Ok, braces off. They all clapped and sang her a song and gave her a box full of chocolates shaped like teeth


----------



## sibi

Wow, Erin, what a beautiful daughter you have. Now that her braces are off, many are gonna see her beautiful smile!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

sibi said:


> Wow, Erin, what a beautiful daughter you have. Now that her braces are off, many are gonna see her beautiful smile!


 Thanks Sibi. I never get to show pics of her because she does not let me take them!


----------



## sibi

Tell her what I said and to show her beautiful smile more because she's gonna be very popular with the boys...sorry Erin, you're gonna have your hands full:|


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

sibi said:


> Tell her what I said and to show her beautiful smile more because she's gonna be very popular with the boys...sorry Erin, you're gonna have your hands full:|


Yikes, I hope not!! She will be a freshman next year and I am not ready!!


----------



## sibi

Well, maybe your daughter has a gold head on her shoulders. I'm just relating what I went through with my two girls. Raising teenagers is no fun now-a-days. I hope your experience will be better than mine. If you a d Rob have raised your kids with good principles of behavior, that's all you can do. The rest depends on how well your kids listen and learn especially in dealing with emotions and the heart. Remember to tell them that the heart is not to be trusted...it can be deceiving.


----------



## luvpetz27

Hi guys!
There is a thread started called "new baby". He does not have any front nails ?? Is that strange to you? It really worries me. I asked if he rescued him....waiting for a reply.


----------



## Yvonne G

I did a little picture research on the birds of California and came up with a black phoebe. Then I did a picture search for a black phoebe's nest, and that's what I've got alrighty. I didn't think it was a swallow because its the only one here, and swallows usually nest in flocks.

I've never seen this bird here before until about three years ago. So I was curious about it and read what GOOGLE has to say about it. They say that the bird nests from 3 to 7 feet above water or under the eaves of the house. Funny thing is, the dog's water pan is right under the nest! Every time I open the door, now that I'm aware of the nest, I see the bird fly away. The babies have just now hatched, and I've never noticed the bird there before. I guess I'm pretty unconscious.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Do I have anything on my face?


----------



## sibi

You're killing me Erin. I'm 100% in love with Dagny. I have a special place in my heart for great Danes, especially black ones. I'll just have to visit you all.


----------



## Yvonne G

I don't seen anything...however, you really need to shave those whiskers and scrub off that big black smudge.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Haha, you guy's crack me up & Sibi that would be fun!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm all fancied up to meet my baby in town for dinner. What, What?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm all fancied up to meet my baby in town for dinner. What, What?


Woot, woot!!! What is fancy for you? 6 inch heels and leather pants?


----------



## sibi

You tell us. Are you going on a date with your baby?


You ought to take a pic of yourself, and we'll determine if you look fancy. 



CtTortoiseMom said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm all fancied up to meet my baby in town for dinner. What, What?
> 
> 
> 
> Woot, woot!!! What is fancy for you? 6 inch heels and leather pants?
Click to expand...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Combed my hair, shaved, trimmed the lip hair. Polished my ranch boots on the backs of my jeansâ€¦


Waitâ€¦that's a songâ€¦


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I have really cute boots and I was even calling them cowboy boots but my friend that owns like 50 acres and has a bunch of horses said they were ropers, not cowboy boots. I don't know the difference.


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Wow Kerryann, you're among the living dead? I think you really need to learn how to relax. You know, a fungus on the shell is not that big of a deal. Russians are prone to shell fungus, and it's just a matter of getting the right treatment, and it could take a long time to go away, but know this, it will get better. You cried because you're stressed out about a lot of things. Sometimes, it's the straw the broke the camel's back that brings everything to a head. You have friends here, truly. I'll p.m. you with my phone number if you feel like talking, screaming, cursing, or just need someone to listen. Btw, your comment to Cowboy was hilarious. I mean, "utters" was priceless. Lol
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys, no one looks for me...Jacqui, consider it an honor that you're looked for. You wouldn't like to be me, I can tell you that. Anyway, Karryann, what's happening to Betty's shell? My beasty boy has some shedding of the shiny gloss of the shell, and there's nothing wrong with him. What makes you think she's sick? Did you post a pic of what it looks like?
> 
> Part of the reason why I'm not on as much is that I almost always post late. Most of ypu guys are getti g ready for bed; whereas, I most days can't sleep. I'm surprised that Erin stays on as long as she does coming from the east coast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look for you when I am alive and conscious.  which i have been the walking dead for over a month.
> I posted pics of bettys she'll in the Russian forum and was told she has a shell fungus that's making it crack. I dunno if after you treat it, it will still crack some or if she had a super fungus. I posted new pics. Her shell looked so nice before this happened and her new growth was starting to be so even. She isn't acting sick. I had her out side tonight and she ran around like a wild tortoise. Whoever wrote the tortoise and the hare never saw this chica move. I was out cleaning dog poop and she was making wide loops looking for food. Then i have them bathes and hens always chills out but Bettuce had an agenda of terror. Then I was beating her beak hole down and she kept biting the Emory board.. Ugh.. Crazy Lil girl...
> Off to sleep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bovine growth hormone. It's been in the news the last few years. I'm sure you've heard of it. Lol. I kill me sometimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's it supposed to do naughty? Did you grow utters after dinner
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




You are soo sweet  I love you and I love you guys. 
I had to go buy a bunch of fun stuff for a guy leaving tomorrow and I found this little guy at the hallmark store. 



I may or may not have bought some shoes and then had dinner at Macy's while writing client emails.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

@Kerryann cuuuute !!!


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> @Kerryann cuuuute !!!



I know.. it was an impulse buy. Your daughter's smile is so beautiful and she must be so happy. 
Yvonne has babies  I am so excited for you. 
Cowboy needs to post up some pics like the rest of us do.


----------



## sibi

Now, that's nice. I look for tortoise diff when I go shopping. I ought to take pics of some of my collections. Kerryann, I worry a out you working too hard. Make sure you take some time for yourself.


----------



## DeanS

emysemys said:


> And I like this system better because the previous posts stay there and don't disappear like chat posts do.



Speaking of which...I just PM'd Josh! Who is deleting all of my posts! I was at almost 3,100 this past weekend...and now I'm under 3,000! That's more than 100 posts! I thought there had to be "mod meeting" regarding this kind of thing! If a new mod is taking t=matters into their own hands...then he needs to be straightened out...immediately! And you know who you are! 

And, I'd like ALL my posts replaced!


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> You tell us. Are you going on a date with your baby?
> 
> 
> You ought to take a pic of yourself, and we'll determine if you look fancy.
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm all fancied up to meet my baby in town for dinner. What, What?
> 
> 
> 
> Woot, woot!!! What is fancy for you? 6 inch heels and leather pants?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




Yes yes.. he owes us at least one right 

Thanks Sibi  I am starting to do better now that I have my clients happier. The system is finally under control and I have had a few days of just hectic catching up busy but not stressful angry people yelling at you stress.  I want to see your collection. I am starting to have a collection of my own


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So this is the link for our Wednesday date nights. I never realized it was so trendy until I looked at their website. 

http://www.creeksidesilverton.com/index.html


----------



## sibi

Wow, fancy smanzy. So, do we have a pic of you and Karen?


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



sibi said:


> Wow, fancy smanzy. So, do we have a pic of you and Karen?



He's evading us


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We were there one Monday evening and they offered us the martini menu and we shared the inside smile, we polity said no thank you, but I'll have a beer and Karen had a soda.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> We were there one Monday evening and they offered us the martini menu and we shared the inside smile, we polity said no thank you, but I'll have a beer and Karen had a soda.



I used to love martinis..


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

They run a special for martinis on Monday. I've never tried one. They've got a lot of different flavors, but I'm figuring they've got none that taste like Coors Banquet Beer.


----------



## sibi

I'm a beer kind-a-gal. I don't even like to drink from a glass...straight from a bottle. I guess I never learned how to be a lady when drinking  Cowboy Ken, you owe us a pic!


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



sibi said:


> I'm a beer kind-a-gal. I don't even like to drink from a glass...straight from a bottle. I guess I never learned how to be a lady when drinking  Cowboy Ken, you owe us a pic!



I drink liquor and whatever people give me... Sometimes it doesn't work out. I am probably the only person all of you know that drank roofies in college.... Not my smartest moment.. I didn't know what it was and yes I served it to myself.. Don't worry I wasn't violated.. By myself either.... After i lived through that i realized how funny it was. Now apple pie and moonshine are my kind of crazy


----------



## sibi

Hey Kerryann, I think you're right...Ken is avoiding the issue for a pic.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



sibi said:


> Hey Kerryann, I think you're right...Ken is avoiding the issue for a pic.



Definitely
Look what I haz for snuggling


----------



## sibi

Girlfriend, you need to lay off of that stuff. You're gonna ruin your liver with moonshine. A nice fresh carrot juice is the drink for you, and for me. I'm not suppose to drink at all. But, I just have to have an ice cold beer especially in the summer. Also, a nice glass of red wine is nice from time to time. I get to go to the wine tasting festival this Friday! And, we're going in style with a Hummer limo. Can't wait.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

View attachment 42172


----------



## sibi

Well, you did deliver a pic, I've got to give you that Thanks for the reminder  Party-pooper!


Your dogs look so cute. I love mini schnauzers and Labs. Your lab is chocolate. What's his name? My son has two mini's, one is white and the other is salt and pepper. They are so cute.


Kerryann said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Kerryann, I think you're right...Ken is avoiding the issue for a pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely
> Look what I haz for snuggling
Click to expand...


----------



## Yvonne G

Ok...regarding the deleted post comment. I THINK I know what happened. And if anyone else has been keeping track of their own post count I think you would see that you've lost some too.

When we were told that we had new moderators coming on board we decided to clean up our files. We had pages and pages of threads that had been moved to the "To Be Deleted" file. All of those posts in there were still included in everyone's post count. So when that file was all deleted, we all lost some of our post count.

Problem solved and another crisis averted!

Good morning everyone! I hope today's going to be a great day for you all. The sun is shining here and its supposed to be in the upper 70's. Sure looking forward to that (and no wind!).

I'm still trying to get up the gumption to mow the back yard, but for sure I'm going to cut back some weeds that are growing around the pond.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne I think you sent the wind south because we are blowing today in San Diego. My kids were not thrilled.


----------



## luvpetz27

Can someone please look at the
the post that says "hi"?
The tortoise has a hole in his cheek. 
Anyone know what that could be?????


Anybody?? 




luvpetz27 said:


> Can someone please look at the
> the post that says "hi"?
> The tortoise has a hole in his cheek.
> Anyone know what that could be?????
> 
> 
> Anybody??





NEVERMIND EVERYONE!! Someone
replied to me and we figured it out!


----------



## Yvonne G

Amy, and anyone who wants us to look at something:

Next time if you copy/paste the web address off the top of the page you want us to look at, it makes it a lot easier for us to find the right place. I looked for "hi" and couldn't find it.


----------



## sibi

sibi said:


> Well, maybe your daughter has a gold head on her shoulders. I'm just relating what I went through with my two girls. Raising teenagers is no fun now-a-days. I hope your experience will be better than mine. If you a d Rob have raised your kids with good principles of behavior, that's all you can do. The rest depends on how well your kids listen and learn especially in dealing with emotions and the heart. Remember to tell them that the heart is not to be trusted...it can be deceiving.



* meant good. If she had a gold head, you'd be set.


----------



## luvpetz27

emysemys said:


> Amy, and anyone who wants us to look at something:
> 
> Next time if you copy/paste the web address off the top of the page you want us to look at, it makes it a lot easier for us to find the right place. I looked for "hi" and couldn't find it.



Ok. I will next time


----------



## sibi

Good morning West coast, good afternoon East coast...and all in between. Is anyone ready to chat?


----------



## Yvonne G

Whadda ya think we been doin?

Naw...I'm making a pork loin roast for lunch and it smells like it may be getting a bit over done, so I've got to go. Ya ran me off, Sibi!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Hi all, I think I have everything for our closing tomorrow! I'm so excited!!! 
I made a late lunch but it is my favorite sandwich... BLT baby!! My son & I are the only meat eaters left in the house so I had to teach him about BLT's today. He gets it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Bacon is good. I'm at my in-laws helping organize after the move. Lunch is on the.


Way. I should have ended that with a way.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Bacon is good. I'm at my in-laws helping organize after the move. Lunch is on the.
> 
> 
> Way. I should have ended that with a way.





You should have left it to build suspense and we could have guessed what lunch was on... Table, floor, fire, ice, the possibilities are endless!


----------



## sibi

I love overdone pork roast...must smell heavenly. I noticed you make big meals for lunch. Is that because you can have dinner leftovers? That would be very smart to do. I ought to do the same, except I'm too busy to fix lunch. Maybe when we finish the outdoor enclosure for my sullies I'll have time to do it. I won't have to watch the torts so much. I can't wait to get some of my life back. It's like I'm a mother of triples for the past two years. I'll be posting before and after pics soon. The backyard space is 48' by 48' x 2. That's huge for these sullies. I'm also converting the shed into an insulated room that will be divided into separate pens. It's gonna be great!


emysemys said:


> Whadda ya think we been doin?
> 
> Naw...I'm making a pork loin roast for lunch and it smells like it may be getting a bit over done, so I've got to go. Ya ran me off, Sibi!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Ceiling, vine, house...


----------



## sibi

Erin, I'm so glad that it will a done deal after tomorrow. The closing will take about 20 minutes or less, then, you can celebrate. I'll have a taste wine drink for you tomorrow night.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

sibi said:


> Erin, I'm so glad that it will a done deal after tomorrow. The closing will take about 20 minutes or less, then, you can celebrate. I'll have a taste wine drink for you tomorrow night.


Thanks


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Girlfriend, you need to lay off of that stuff. You're gonna ruin your liver with moonshine. A nice fresh carrot juice is the drink for you, and for me. I'm not suppose to drink at all. But, I just have to have an ice cold beer especially in the summer. Also, a nice glass of red wine is nice from time to time. I get to go to the wine tasting festival this Friday! And, we're going in style with a Hummer limo. Can't wait.



That sounds fun. I am going to see my MIL on Friday night.. which is tomorrow.
I usually don't start out on the hard stuff but once I am tipsy I pretty much drink whatever people give me.. from beer to moonshine...


> Your dogs look so cute. I love mini schnauzers and Labs. Your lab is chocolate. What's his name? My son has two mini's, one is white and the other is salt and pepper. They are so cute.



It didn't quote the question about my dogs so I manually did it. My lab is a chocolate and she's a girl named sierra but we call her cici . My schnutzo is an 11 year old salt and pepper male named oscar or ozzie. It's funny because last time I took them to the vet I walked in and was like.. okay I have ozzie and cici.. and the lady looked at me like I was nuts and was like I thought you were bringing oscar and sierra. 

Yay Erin.. so much fun 

Sooo someone.. who will remain unnamed may have been naughty and is now back to getting a truck. I got exactly what I wanted and I didn't get snuffed out.. so those are both good things. I will post a pic of it when I get it Monday. It's brand new to me... normally I buy used trucks but this one is all mine 

I have a coworker of 12 years leaving tomorrow. I set up a going away party for him 
Here is the spread



like a quarter of my 60 invitees



him opening the gift



I had a laptop bag folio, a pen, and a desk card holder engraved as a going away gift


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ceiling, vine, house...
> 
> 
> 
> Belly, down low, grill, shirt....
Click to expand...


----------



## sibi

Kerryann, that looks like it was a great party and those were really nice gifts! Great job! 

Dinner is on the....floor, tort, doohickey...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Sorry Kelly :shy:


Sibi, Floor was used!! -2 points for you!!

@Cowboy- bar, grass, horse, slate (like my tortoises like it) & me.


----------



## sibi

@Cowboy CHE, tongue, parasol, rose bush...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

sibi said:


> @Cowboy CHE, tongue, parasol, rose bush...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It was on my in-laws.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm backâ€¦sorta. I'm cooking dinner.


Anyone here?


----------



## Kerryann

I am.. my site is having issues again


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sorry about the site.


----------



## sibi

So, Cowboy, dinner was on your in-laws?

I hope chat isn't really dying. Hardly anyone gets on anymore except for a short comment here and there. That would be sad:-(


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

sibi said:


> So, Cowboy, dinner was on your in-laws?
> 
> I hope chat isn't really dying. Hardly anyone gets on anymore except for a short comment here and there. That would be sad:-(



I'm here


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> So, Cowboy, dinner was on your in-laws?
> 
> I hope chat isn't really dying. Hardly anyone gets on anymore except for a short comment here and there. That would be sad:-(



I am alive and awake. its hard to chat when I am doing log reviews though .. my little brain is at full capacity.


----------



## pugsandkids

CtTortoiseMom said:


> I have really cute boots and I was even calling them cowboy boots but my friend that owns like 50 acres and has a bunch of horses said they were ropers, not cowboy boots. I don't know the difference.



First, your daughter is pretty. Along the raising teenagers advice, Be sure you know her friends parents too. It's worked well for us, so far! 
I wore ropers all 3 yrs that I rode for a cutting horse trainer, they count as cowboy boots. So comfortable! 
I just realized that this Saturdays soccer game is in Klamath Falls, (insert, whining, moaning, and dragging of my feet) Not my favorite town...
Watching the new Red Dawn with my fam, almost bedtime though!


Ken, picture of you and Karen please!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

What's wrong with K Falls? 30 odd years ago, I lived outside Hoopa and Orlenes and it can't be worse than that.


----------



## pugsandkids

Ya know Ken, I think it's just the high desert. Not my thing. (I've lived here all my life and never heard of those two places you mentioned!) My hiking buddy/oldest son usually hikes up the nearby scrub hill with me. But he'll be on his overnight Search and Rescue certifying trip Saturday. So...I need to buy a new book, just for warm ups. I'm a cheer and pace the sidelines kinda soccer mom


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

North of K Falls. Populations 300-500 at most.


I retract my earlier comments in regard to the location of K Falls. I believe, now, you were referencing the town of K Falls in So. Oregon, yes? I was referencing the Klamath Falls on the river. I apologize for any confusion this may have caused.


----------



## Jacqui

Haven't been getting anything done outside the last couple of days between rain, sleet, snow, and wind. I have managed to get my tick count up to 5 big ones and 4 tiny tiny ones.  The rain may be playing havoc with my plans, but it sure is nice to actually see some water in all those farm ponds along the way.

I bailed my laptop out of the repair shop today, so now I have it in the truck to test once I get home.

Sibi has construction started yet?

Erin when are you moving in? Any more folks been looking at your old house?

Ken I finally have the bacon to try cooking the wrapped chicken strips with. Anytime I see bacon, I think of you.

I guess I need to go back a few more pages and try catching up on folks in here...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> I am truly honored for the association!
> A fun twist is to mix fresh parmesan with sour cream and onions and paint that on before adding the bacon. Then bake. Yes it makes for a richer meal, but who here amongst us doesn't like richer?


----------



## mctlong

You're hitting at least four food groups in that recipe Ken. Sounds healthy to me! 

I'm sitting at my desk thinking of ways to procrastinate from actually working. Any ideas?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mctlong said:


> Think of creative uses for bacon in cooking. Potatoes, cheese and bacon, etcâ€¦


----------



## mctlong

Have you seen of Denny's baconalia menu? Now thats creative - bacon sundaes, bacon shakes, bacon-topped caramel brownies.


----------



## SpdTrtl

Bacon pieces as a topping for vanilla ice cream.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I am truly honored for the association!
> A fun twist is to mix fresh parmesan with sour cream and onions and paint that on before adding the bacon. Then bake. Yes it makes for a richer meal, but who here amongst us doesn't like richer?



That does sound good.




SpdTrtl said:


> Bacon pieces as a topping for vanilla ice cream.



Sorry but for me, that just doesn't sound good.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Attention Please, Your Attention Please!
Mrs.C. has been out buying things for her new house, but would like for me to relay this message ; â€œHi Everyone"


----------



## sibi

Hi everyone. We went in style to the wine festival. We're eating pizza now ...it's been raining and cold lime nothing I've seen this time of year. But I've tasted some many different red wines, I feel nothing! Speak to you all later and will post pics of the evening.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Raining and cold lime? Me thinks that wasn't wine! Was salt invoked?


*involved


(Sibi would get back to me, if she could get her neck muscles to respond like they're supposed to.) lol.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

3 hrs. and no chat support?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I'll be your over the shoulder boulder holder, what? You said you needed support.


----------



## sibi

Yeah, I've been complaining about that too. I'm back home and had a ball!.


----------



## Kerryann

another long long long day. I m going to sleep now


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I was just reading a lengthy report on possible upgrades coming with a summer release of an iPhone 6. My heart is racing a bit. Wireless charging? Really? What?


----------



## pugsandkids

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I was just reading a lengthy report on possible upgrades coming with a summer release of an iPhone 6. My heart is racing a bit. Wireless charging? Really? What?



Would be nice! 
Klamath River I love, Klamath desert? Egh....
Soccer player seems sick, Search and Rescue kid tore a calf muscle at yesterday's soccer practice. We will see what happens tomorrow!


Oh, I have no life obviously  It's all about the boys!


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Yeah, I've been complaining about that too. I'm back home and had a ball!.



So glad you did! Was it even better then you had been thinking it would be?


*Good Morning TFO!!!​*


----------



## Yvonne G

Wow...talk about "killing chat"...

Jacqui wished us all a good morning at 6a this morning and here it is already a quarter after 9a and no one has responded????

I guess they're all miffed at you, Jacqui, for having a sick computer and being gone for so long.

Good Morning, back attcha, Jacqui!!!!​
Of course, you're already gone, off into the real world, pulling weeds, planting plants, killing ticks!


Yippee, yippee, hooray!!! (Pats herself on the back, injuring her rotator cuff in the process) One of my female eastern box turtles woke up with a R.I. and a double ear abscess. She's probably a wild caught animal because she's not tame AT ALL, and doesn't allow me to do anything to her. But I brought her in the house, set her up in a hospital tank, and I've been soaking her in Terramycin daily. There are many reasons the ears become infected and abscessed, and I don't know why this happened to this turtle. But because she won't let me grab her head to lance them, there's really nothing I can do but keep her warm and soak her in antibiotics.

So a few days ago she was laying under the light with her eyes closed and her head out. I got the razor blade and was able to slice the skin over one abscess before she pulled her head back inside. This a.m. I saw that my slice was successful and there was a great big gob of hard puss sticking out from the slice.

I took a chance that I might be able to administer to her this a.m., got all my supplies ready and held her upside down for a few minutes. She eventually put her head out enough that I was able to grab her behind her jaws and finish the job I started. I cleaned out both abscesses and squirted some Betadyne in the holes.

I feel so proud of myself! I would have hated it if she died because I wasn't able to get rid of those nasty infections.

So wake up everybody and tell us what big plans you all have for your week-end. The weather here is going to be great...in the low 80's both days. I'm hoping to get a lot of yard work accomplished.


----------



## gregcalverley0327

Woke up this morning, see the bright sun and think its finally a nice day. Only to then see snow falling as well. Only in Michigan


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I plan on going out and trying to repair the damage to my pens that Bob did yesterday in his escape IF it ever stops raining. I have become a pretty good Oregonian as I will do a lot of my outside chores in the rain and don't care. But it's a hard rain this morning and we just had a hail storm so I'm gonna wait for a bit and hope it clears up some.
I am known in my neighborhood for the massive Sunflowers I grow but I have started 19 of them this Spring and so far they have all died. I'm thinkin it's because the sun never shines here.
I am also gonna cut some of the long grass in my front yard for Bob as he has grazed his pen down to nothing.
Yesterday I had my container and my scissors and was happily cutting away when a carload of teenagers drove by at the 10 MPH speed limit and one hollered "Hey lady, get a lawnmower"! The jerk.
Then I will go for a walk and collect some dandelions for my tortoises. In a 2 block area I will be able to collect 2 good sized bags as dandelions are the Oregon state flower...

I am very proud of my sis the surgeon. Congrats!


----------



## pugsandkids

Soccer players feeling good, we just arrived in Klamath Falls, 2.5 hours in the car. We are all a little nuts...
Game starts at 2...
It's cold and windy, but no rain yet!


----------



## Jacqui

Way to go, Ms Yvonne!! Hi Ms. Maggie!

I have been doing more removing of trumpet vines and trees. I haven't gotten any more ticks yet, as I think it may be back to being too cold for them. Would be the only thing good about the cooler weather. Sunday is going to be a bit warmer, but once more rain is sticking around. Would be nice if the wind would tapper off a bit.

I am sure you all remember how well the 'possums love to visit the cat feeders here at the house. Well yesterday I was sitting in my truck taking a break/warming up/ and reading a book, when I looked over at the front step where I feed the two cats who live at the brown house. There snarfing down catfood was a big fat 'possum.  It was only like 5 pm, so not even getting dusk and there the pig was. Not quite as chubby as Ms. Waddles (the biggest fattest one who raids the food at my house), but still chubby.


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh, I'm so happy to hear that someone else warms up in their vehicle besides me. My house is always so cold in the " 'tween seasons" time...you know, the time when its too warm outside to build a fire in the woodstove...and I love to park out side the garage in the sun and just sit in there and warm up.


----------



## Jacqui

Just thinking about Maggie's person saying get a mower and wondering what folks think about me collecting weeds from the park and across the street at the vacant lot.  




emysemys said:


> Oh, I'm so happy to hear that someone else warms up in their vehicle besides me. My house is always so cold in the " 'tween seasons" time...you know, the time when its too warm outside to build a fire in the woodstove...and I love to park out side the garage in the sun and just sit in there and warm up.



 My truck is becoming my favorite spot to read my books in. No doubt another thing being added to my list of "What the Crazy Lady is Doing now" list being kept by my fellow villagers.


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Hi everyone. We went in style to the wine festival. We're eating pizza now ...it's been raining and cold lime nothing I've seen this time of year. But I've tasted some many different red wines, I feel nothing! Speak to you all later and will post pics of the evening.



woo I love merlots.. I am extra jealous because i loved wine and my allergies robbed me of it


----------



## Jacqui

I keep trying different wines, but so far have not found one I really like.

Kerryann, did you get to have a relaxing day?


----------



## Kerryann

So here is a recap of my last two and a half days:
Thursday 6:30 pm, client site goes down and wont stay up and I see tons of traffic hitting it and can't figure out the surge in traffic. I stay up and review logs until 2 am. We get the site stabilized and I go to bed. My alert goes off at 4:30 and I am up working on figuring out what is spawning the traffic. I take henry and betty to the vet. Bettys shell is mostly healed and he said she looks good. She got her heavy antibotic and both torts went up a lb in the last year. I took them home and drove to work. I worked until 4pm and then rushed home so we could get on the road to Mikes parent's for his birthday dinner. Hooked my laptop to my phone as a mobile hotspot and worked for the two hours in the car. On my drive we determined a development change caused the issue and disabled it but the traffic would take a while to kill. Went to dinner with the inlaws and worked only some during dinner. Worked until 1 am and saw the traffic subsiding. Went to bed and was awoke at 3 with a site outage notice. Left at 8 am and went out on my hubs bday trail thing he wanted to do. I worked in the jeep until around 4pm and then came up with the solution to fix the issue and worked with the admins to get the site finally stabilized.
What is this sleep stuff?? I think it's over rated 
But I am sooooooo happy to report that both bettuce and henrus are the shining examples of health. Bettys beak deformity was caused by her malnutrition but if I keep it filed she should be just fine. 
Mikeys pre birthday was fun but I think he wants to snuff me for working through his special weekend. Apparently Tuesday I am not allowed to work under any circumstance


----------



## sibi

Hi Maggie, glad to be reading your post and that you are up and about doing things again. I had a great Friday evening. I went to a wine fest in Sandestin in a Hummer limo with 14 other wives of my hubby's work. We had a ball despite the cold rain. After a while, though, I wasn't feeling a thing Today, my hubby, mil, and me were placing concrete blocks around the perimeter of the backyard where my sullies will have their permanent outside/indoor enclosure.
We're exhausted, and are resting right now.


maggie3fan said:


> I plan on going out and trying to repair the damage to my pens that Bob did yesterday in his escape IF it ever stops raining. I have become a pretty good Oregonian as I will do a lot of my outside chores in the rain and don't care. But it's a hard rain this morning and we just had a hail storm so I'm gonna wait for a bit and hope it clears up some.
> I am known in my neighborhood for the massive Sunflowers I grow but I have started 19 of them this Spring and so far they have all died. I'm thinkin it's because the sun never shines here.
> I am also gonna cut some of the long grass in my front yard for Bob as he has grazed his pen down to nothing.
> Yesterday I had my container and my scissors and was happily cutting away when a carload of teenagers drove by at the 10 MPH speed limit and one hollered "Hey lady, get a lawnmower"! The jerk.
> Then I will go for a walk and collect some dandelions for my tortoises. In a 2 block area I will be able to collect 2 good sized bags as dandelions are the Oregon state flower...
> 
> I am very proud of my sis the surgeon. Congrats!


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> I keep trying different wines, but so far have not found one I really like.
> 
> Kerryann, did you get to have a relaxing day?



After like 4 pm yes... And I'm now in my own bed and I'm sleeping tonight


----------



## sibi

So glad to hear you will get son sleep. After yesterday, I sleep like a good baby. 


Kerryann said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> I keep trying different wines, but so far have not found one I really like.
> 
> Kerryann, did you get to have a relaxing day?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After like 4 pm yes... And I'm now in my own bed and I'm sleeping tonight
Click to expand...


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



sibi said:


> So glad to hear you will get son sleep. After yesterday, I sleep like a good baby.
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> I keep trying different wines, but so far have not found one I really like.
> 
> Kerryann, did you get to have a relaxing day?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After like 4 pm yes... And I'm now in my own bed and I'm sleeping tonight
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I'm trying to watch haunted collector... I can barely keep my eyes open


----------



## sibi

Maybe this would be a good time to shut off the TV and go to lala land. 


Kerryann said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> So glad to hear you will get son sleep. After yesterday, I sleep like a good baby.
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> I keep trying different wines, but so far have not found one I really like.
> 
> Kerryann, did you get to have a relaxing day?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After like 4 pm yes... And I'm now in my own bed and I'm sleeping tonight
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm trying to watch haunted collector... I can barely keep my eyes open
Click to expand...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Karen and I had a big day at â€œThe Wet Spot" our favorite tropical fish store in Portland. Exhausting is what it was.


----------



## sibi

Why is it that most men find it exhausting when they go shopping at stores? I would have to be shopping for 8 hours before I can say I'm exhausted. 


Cowboy_Ken said:


> Karen and I had a big day at â€œThe Wet Spot" our favorite tropical fish store in Portland. Exhausting is what it was.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It was more the four hours in the car and then all the pachouli oil perfume once we got there. Karen too is exhausted. She's already in bed.


----------



## sibi

I couldn't even get my husband to shop for food if we've had to drive 4 hours to get somewhere. That much driving can tire out anyone. Why do you drive so far to a fish store?


Cowboy_Ken said:


> It was more the four hours in the car and then all the pachouli oil perfume once we got there. Karen too is exhausted. She's already in bed.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It is the top of the line tropical fish store in theses parts. Karen loves her aquariums, and I encourage that. After all, I've got my tortoises.


----------



## sibi

I see. Well, I hope Karen got what she wanted and that she's happy. After all, she does allow you your beloved torts. I'm very happy that my hubby is as crazy about our babies ad I am. I can't imagine having them and spending the time and resources without my husband's support.


----------



## pugsandkids

Cowboy_Ken said:


> It is the top of the line tropical fish store in theses parts. Karen loves her aquariums, and I encourage that. After all, I've got my tortoises.



I'm so happy to hear that you like them. We've thought about going, but were not sure if it would live up to the hoopla!

Here's a picture of where soccer was today. 



It was freezing, and I burnt my nose. The boys tied though


----------



## Jacqui

*Morning!​*
It should be a great day here to do a bit more dejunglizing. 




sibi said:


> I can't imagine having them and spending the time and resources without my husband's support.



I have been there and done that (hubby #2). It takes all the fun out of it and for me, caused me to give up my prized group of Bells Hingebacks (among others).  Learn some valuable lessons with that hubby.  So glad your knowing the joy of having a husband who enjoys them too, Sibi!




Kerryann said:


> Apparently Tuesday I am not allowed to work under any circumstance



Give Mikey a hug for me and tell him he is a good man. Now just follow his wishes this once. You need a day of no work and no excuses!!




pugsandkids said:


> Here's a picture of where soccer was today.
> 
> 
> It was freezing, and I burnt my nose. The boys tied though



Good going guys!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

pugsandkids said:


> I'm so happy to hear that you like them. We've thought about going, but were not sure if it would live up to the hoopla!



Are you saying you've heard of the Wet Spot? Karen is a member of an aquaria forum and a member in New York has heard of them. For me, it's the difference between going to a petco and seeing how they care for their reptiles, then finding a reptile store that does right and provides good information, not just information to make a sale.
Concerning your picture, I love sage brush and junipers. Then there's the weird lava clumps that stick up. I just wish there were more reptiles out there! It looks perfect until you get up in the morning and discover that it's 20 degrees out.


----------



## Jacqui

You know, if any of you are not busy, you could all come and help me do yardwork! I have plenty of clippers and such.


----------



## pugsandkids

We spoke with a guy at our local fish store who told us about it 
I do enjoy the drive, watching the changing scenery, but it is so cold! 
Another soccer game today, this one in town. Finishing my coffee then will put the torts out, it's going to be gorgeous today. 
Sadly, I have to go grocery shopping after soccer, blech!


----------



## tortadise

Been there done that the last 3 weekends jacqui . I still have 1200 square feet of dense forest to clear for the Galapagos building. I dont have my bobcat anymore either. So its gonna be by hand and muscles this time.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> You know, if any of you are not busy, you could all come and help me do yardwork! I have plenty of clippers and such.



That's funny. Karen told me the same thing.


----------



## Kerryann

Do I was back up at six with issues.. Ugh but I got some sleep 
I have been chilling today once I got everything stabilized.


----------



## Jacqui

tortadise said:


> Been there done that the last 3 weekends jacqui . I still have 1200 square feet of dense forest to clear for the Galapagos building. I dont have my bobcat anymore either. So its gonna be by hand and muscles this time.



Hey me too! The last three weekends and all days without rain in between. I am making progress, but doubt anybody but me can see it or notices it. I finally have most of the vines away from the garden edge. Then I need to go around to the other side of that fence. I have what was a small horse pen at one time that is full of the vines and trees. It's only about 65' by 12' (rough guess). Someday it might be made into a tortoise enclosure, perhaps for my stars.

Dude, my faithful sulcata once more supervised my many arm loads of brush/vine/trees going out to the driveway. My ex didn't show up, so I could use his truck to move it to the village burn pile.  The pile is getting pretty big for when he does make it.

The tick count is ever increasing, with four more for me just today and the one cat who lives down there is up to four.  I am so paranoid because with all my bumps on my body, there is no way I can feel (or see) if any are attached to my back.  Life is just so much fun!




Kerryann said:


> Do I was back up at six with issues.. Ugh but I got some sleep
> I have been chilling today once I got everything stabilized.



Glad you did get some sleep and relaxation, but you need more!


----------



## Jacqui

Just a reminder, the Lyrid Meteor Shower peaks during the predawn hours of Monday, April 22... if you missed them last night/this am. About 20 meteors per hour...so look up at the sky!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Just a reminder, the Lyrid Meteor Shower peaks during the predawn hours of Monday, April 22... if you missed them last night/this am. About 20 meteors per hour...so look up at the sky!!



Towards the east. 
For me the sky is gray no matter the direction.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> tortadise said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been there done that the last 3 weekends jacqui . I still have 1200 square feet of dense forest to clear for the Galapagos building. I dont have my bobcat anymore either. So its gonna be by hand and muscles this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey me too! The last three weekends and all days without rain in between. I am making progress, but doubt anybody but me can see it or notices it. I finally have most of the vines away from the garden edge. Then I need to go around to the other side of that fence. I have what was a small horse pen at one time that is full of the vines and trees. It's only about 65' by 12' (rough guess). Someday it might be made into a tortoise enclosure, perhaps for my stars.
> 
> Dude, my faithful sulcata once more supervised my many arm loads of brush/vine/trees going out to the driveway. My ex didn't show up, so I could use his truck to move it to the village burn pile.  The pile is getting pretty big for when he does make it.
> 
> The tick count is ever increasing, with four more for me just today and the one cat who lives down there is up to four.  I am so paranoid because with all my bumps on my body, there is no way I can feel (or see) if any are attached to my back.  Life is just so much fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do I was back up at six with issues.. Ugh but I got some sleep
> I have been chilling today once I got everything stabilized.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glad you did get some sleep and relaxation, but you need more!
Click to expand...



Is there any way you can spray to keep them off?

My site is having issues again.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Is there any way you can spray to keep them off?
> 
> My site is having issues again.



Well my current spray is not working (went down for a few more minutes and since then have found 6-8 more on me). Needing to go to town tomorrow or more kitty food, so am planning on getting a new can of something to see if it works better.

Geesh, Kerryann not again. Sounds like you almost just would be better off to start all over with a new site.


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any way you can spray to keep them off?
> 
> My site is having issues again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well my current spray is not working (went down for a few more minutes and since then have found 6-8 more on me). Needing to go to town tomorrow or more kitty food, so am planning on getting a new can of something to see if it works better.
Click to expand...


Have you tried sulfur?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've heard if you rub poison oak/ivy on exposed skin, it acts like a tick repellent.


Just call me Mr. Helpful.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any way you can spray to keep them off?
> 
> My site is having issues again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well my current spray is not working (went down for a few more minutes and since then have found 6-8 more on me). Needing to go to town tomorrow or more kitty food, so am planning on getting a new can of something to see if it works better.
> 
> Geesh, Kerryann not again. Sounds like you almost just would be better off to start all over with a new site.
Click to expand...


Deep woods off? So today I found out Mike was hiding that we have a mouse problem. I vote yuck


----------



## sibi

Here is the pics of my Friday night out with the gals (wives of employees of Bit Wizards Software Solutions). Enjoy!
The Limo shows up




This is me 


There were 15 of us




And the bar, of course


This was my favorite wine


Mr. Wiz, the mascot at Bit-Wizards


View from the limo of Inlet at Destin




Despite the rain, it was on...


This was my favorite wine


This was my second choice


And, this was my third


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Looks like lots of fun! Lucky you.


----------



## pugsandkids

That looks like fun! 

Soccer went really well today, my son is goalie, and it was a shut out! 6-0, a great team game too.

I was feeling a bit "mommed out" This evening, like all I do is feed, clean, and provide for everyone else. 

All the boys were outside and I turned on some Metallica, Papa Roach, and Nirvana. Made me feel so much better! 
A little reminder that I'm not "just a mom"

I hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## sibi

It was more fun than I imagined especially since it was a cold rain, and my toes were freezing, and I had heels on...what was I thinking? So, what's up with chat? Did anyone hear from Erin yet. I know she closed on the house Friday, and that she was shopping for things for the house.

And Jacqui, what's with those ticks? If you rub poison oak/ivy on skin, wouldn't you then get a rash? What's better, a tick or poison ivy rash? Doesn't seem like an option to me. 

Cowboy, what kind of remedy is that? Did I misunderstand you again? 


Don't despair....life get better down the road, when the kids are grown, and you want to feel like a mom, but the kids are doing their own things. Then, you begin to live for yourself (and hubby). You'll travel, get to go places and do things you don't have time to do now. You'll see.


pugsandkids said:


> That looks like fun!
> 
> Soccer went really well today, my son is goalie, and it was a shut out! 6-0, a great team game too.
> 
> I was feeling a bit "mommed out" This evening, like all I do is feed, clean, and provide for everyone else.
> 
> All the boys were outside and I turned on some Metallica, Papa Roach, and Nirvana. Made me feel so much better!
> A little reminder that I'm not "just a mom"
> 
> I hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sibi, I was just being smart. I know, I know, everyone likes a littleâ€¦, but nobody likes a smartâ€¦! Ha


Mrs. C. was buying furniture for the new house this weekend. She sent a shout out through me to chat on Saturday.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Have you tried sulfur?



Living with me is hell, isn't that enough? 




Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've heard if you rub poison oak/ivy on exposed skin, it acts like a tick repellent.
> 
> 
> Just call me Mr. Helpful.





I'll take ticks over the poison ivy any day, but anyhow it's not yet up.  


Sibi how many wines where there?


I wonder how Thal is doing? Also if Mel is getting some great pictures taken. 

Yvonne how is the patient? 

Kerryann, having mice isn't that bad. They are fairly easy to get rid of. I think it's sweet that Mikey was trying to not let you know.


----------



## tortadise

Go down to the feed store and get you a guinea fowl, or chicken. They love ticks. mmmm mmmm good eating for those guys.


----------



## sibi

Aw...way too many. One side of each block had all kinds of white wines, and the other side had all kinds of red wines. It was an experience for sure. Jacqui, did you check out my thread on the outside enclosure? I titled it, "Finally the start of my outside enclosure?" It's on the second page.


Jacqui said:


> jaizei said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried sulfur?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Living with me is hell, isn't that enough?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard if you rub poison oak/ivy on exposed skin, it acts like a tick repellent.
> 
> 
> Just call me Mr. Helpful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take ticks over the poison ivy any day, but anyhow it's not yet up.
> 
> 
> Sibi how many wines where there?
> 
> 
> I wonder how Thal is doing? Also if Mel is getting some great pictures taken.
> 
> Yvonne how is the patient?
> 
> Kerryann, having mice isn't that bad. They are fairly easy to get rid of. I think it's sweet that Mikey was trying to not let you know.
Click to expand...


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm so glad there are no ticks here. I hate those things. It would creep me out, Jacqui, if I got one one me.

The eastern box turtle with the ear abscesses hasn't started to eat yet, but I think she's going to be ok. It's pretty stressful to have your neck sliced open like that.

We've been having super good weather here the past couple days, and supposed to be up in the 90's today and tomorrow. I think I've put off mowing the back yard long enough. I'd better get to it today!


----------



## Jacqui

tortadise said:


> Go down to the feed store and get you a guinea fowl, or chicken. They love ticks. mmmm mmmm good eating for those guys.



I have thought about getting a guinea, but darn they are expensive. We have had chickens in the past, but between the foxes, coons, possums, ect they never make it for too long. 




emysemys said:


> We've been having super good weather here the past couple days, and supposed to be up in the 90's today and tomorrow. I think I've put off mowing the back yard long enough. I'd better get to it today!



*thinks about taking some of the snow we are getting tonight/tomorrow and making a snowball and throwing it right on somebody we all know and love...* 


Okay Sibi, I saw your enclosure thread. Thanks for pointing me to it. I love all the space!


----------



## Jacqui

nana nana boo boo!!


----------



## Jacqui

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78mtN6E0qdY


----------



## tortadise

Well guinea would be the best option. They are pretty good at avoiding prey situations. I have a friend who has some outside of their chicken coups. They fly up in the trees at dark time. That wont stop cougars from getting them but safe from the rest I suppose. Until that one day comes mhuahaha. Sorry had to do the evil chuckle.


----------



## Jacqui

tortadise said:


> Well guinea would be the best option. They are pretty good at avoiding prey situations. I have a friend who has some outside of their chicken coups. They fly up in the trees at dark time. That wont stop cougars from getting them but safe from the rest I suppose. Until that one day comes mhuahaha. Sorry had to do the evil chuckle.



We had a couple of hens that tried the night time tree deal, not sure if the coons got to them up in the tree or if they got caught before they made it to the tree. We had an old tom turkey that survived for many years he would roost on the top of the house.  About caused a few driver to end up in the ditch. The adult geese did fine as long as there were three of them (so did a duck who would hide among the geese  ), but in the end even the geese got killed.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> jaizei said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried sulfur?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Living with me is hell, isn't that enough?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard if you rub poison oak/ivy on exposed skin, it acts like a tick repellent.
> 
> 
> Just call me Mr. Helpful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take ticks over the poison ivy any day, but anyhow it's not yet up.
> 
> 
> Sibi how many wines where there?
> 
> 
> I wonder how Thal is doing? Also if Mel is getting some great pictures taken.
> 
> Yvonne how is the patient?
> 
> Kerryann, having mice isn't that bad. They are fairly easy to get rid of. I think it's sweet that Mikey was trying to not let you know.
Click to expand...







Mikey was trying not to get them evicted. He now agrees they need to be rehomed outside immediately. I understand he didn't want to rehome them in the winter. He is very sweet.
Soo I was up at 2, 4, and 5 am last night and all day. After tonight though the next 24 hours are mine.
I seriously need some sleep




sibi said:


> Aw...way too many. One side of each block had all kinds of white wines, and the other side had all kinds of red wines. It was an experience for sure. Jacqui, did you check out my thread on the outside enclosure? I titled it, "Finally the start of my outside enclosure?" It's on the second page.
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaizei said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried sulfur?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Living with me is hell, isn't that enough?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard if you rub poison oak/ivy on exposed skin, it acts like a tick repellent.
> 
> 
> Just call me Mr. Helpful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take ticks over the poison ivy any day, but anyhow it's not yet up.
> 
> 
> Sibi how many wines where there?
> 
> 
> I wonder how Thal is doing? Also if Mel is getting some great pictures taken.
> 
> Yvonne how is the patient?
> 
> Kerryann, having mice isn't that bad. They are fairly easy to get rid of. I think it's sweet that Mikey was trying to not let you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...







Your pics are so nice.  It looks like you had a fun time and you looked gorgeous 




tortadise said:


> Well guinea would be the best option. They are pretty good at avoiding prey situations. I have a friend who has some outside of their chicken coups. They fly up in the trees at dark time. That wont stop cougars from getting them but safe from the rest I suppose. Until that one day comes mhuahaha. Sorry had to do the evil chuckle.



I thought you were talking about guinea pigs.. and then I was like wait.. what?? they fly??? hahah


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> I thought you were talking about guinea pigs.. and then I was like wait.. what?? they fly??? hahah


----------



## tortadise

Lol. Now that would be funny. You know in Peru i here Guinea Pigs are a good luck charm. Ha if they did fly.


----------



## Jacqui

No wonder my luck always seems to fly out the window, those darn flying g. pigs take it with them.


----------



## Thalatte

Good afternoon. Anyone still on?

It seems chat is dying. I have not been on in awhile and less then 10 new pages? shame shame.


----------



## Jacqui

Thalatte said:


> Good afternoon. Anyone still on?



Yeppers, I am still on... on my butt doing nothing.


----------



## Thalatte

ah! same here! There is a lot I should be doing such as cleaning banes outside enclosure but for now I am watching games of thrones.


----------



## Jacqui

I was watching Eureka, but now all the episodes have been saw.


----------



## Kerryann

I am watching xmen, eating my pesto spaghetti squash with veggie balls and online trying to relax.


----------



## Jacqui

I am eating my last tortilla shell thinking I wish it was something else...


----------



## Thalatte

I havent decided what to cook for dinner.
Oh does everyone know I have been home the past week?

I have redone the boxturtle enclosure and the outside tort enclosures to provide extra room for everyone. Now the Sulcatas and Dozer each have a 23x4 (well Dozers area is a bit shorter at about 18-19ft) area and Bane has a 6x3 set up outside for the moment until I can build a completely enclosed area with a locking lid out front under the livingroom window.


----------



## Jacqui

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t30cX6OGO0U

Sounds like you have been busy! Good to be home isn't it?


----------



## Kerryann

Thalatte said:


> I havent decided what to cook for dinner.
> Oh does everyone know I have been home the past week?
> 
> I have redone the boxturtle enclosure and the outside tort enclosures to provide extra room for everyone. Now the Sulcatas and Dozer each have a 23x4 (well Dozers area is a bit shorter at about 18-19ft) area and Bane has a 6x3 set up outside for the moment until I can build a completely enclosed area with a locking lid out front under the livingroom window.



Are you glad to be home  
I am off tomorrow.. it's so weird


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> I am off tomorrow.. it's so weird



Is Mikey taking your phone away from you tonight, so there is no way you do any work stuff?


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am off tomorrow.. it's so weird
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is Mikey taking your phone away from you tonight, so there is no way you do any work stuff?
Click to expand...


no but he said no work emails or phone cals


----------



## Thalatte

It is nice to be home. I was able to get all my animals eating again...well my water dragon is off food because the worms offend him and I won't let him go on a killing spree...but everyone else is eating!

My 2 surviving box hatchlings are now in with the adults and doing ok. Beaker is kinda a butt to them but he isn't stopping them from eating nor is he attacking in an aggressive manor. 

Oh and my beardie is no longer aggressive and will eat out of my hand and allow me to hold him for a little bit.


----------



## Kerryann

Thalatte said:


> It is nice to be home. I was able to get all my animals eating again...well my water dragon is off food because the worms offend him and I won't let him go on a killing spree...but everyone else is eating!
> 
> My 2 surviving box hatchlings are now in with the adults and doing ok. Beaker is kinda a butt to them but he isn't stopping them from eating nor is he attacking in an aggressive manor.
> 
> Oh and my beardie is no longer aggressive and will eat out of my hand and allow me to hold him for a little bit.



See they needed their mama


----------



## Thalatte

Yeah. I am going to have to post pictures one of these day on what I have done to their cages. The boxies in particular have a significantly better setup. I can't think of what to do for the torts though. I feel bad for their subpar out door enclosure. It's all mud and concrete.

Oh side note do you think I could give kiwi to the desert torts and the sulcatas? Their main diet is collards, grass, weeds, and hay (i am also offering hibiscus leaves and cactus but they dont like them) but I have a lot of kiwi starting to go bad and the boxies won't eat it all nor will my lizards so I was thinking maybe the torts could have a treat?
Also what's the easiest way to give meds to the torts? I am able to deworm the deserts with some difficulties since they have deformed jaws but the sulcatas will not open for a syringe so I was thinking of soaking the kiwis in the meds or some bread and having them eat that...
It's not like tai where I can just inject is worms full of the meds and trick him into eating them as the sulcatas are too small to eat anything in one bite and thus get most of the meds down.


Darn I killed chat...


----------



## sibi

Hi Thalatte, it seems like forever since we last talked. Glad that you're back home with your animals. I wouldn't feed kiwi to a sulcata. If it's meds you are trying to get him to swallow, try putting it in a small amount of mazuri. That's how I feed it to my sullies when I had to treat them all for pinworms. That did the trick. If that doesn't work for you, you may inject the meds in the cavity of a strawberry. But, I'd really try to put the meds into something they can eat first before trying the fruit.


----------



## Kerryann

No one killed chat


----------



## tortadise

Kerryann said:


> I am watching xmen, eating my pesto spaghetti squash with veggie balls and online trying to relax.



mmm spaghetti squash is good. I had a 5 ounce filet medium with Yukon gold mashed potatoes and grilled asparagus. I didn't pay for it either, thank god. Gotta love boss man paying for fancy expensive dinners. Also had me some escargot for the first time. MAN oh MAN I now understand when the mountains and hinge-backs go crazy for snails. I am too one with the snail now 

Sorry Kerryann I know this is all outside of your eating. Besides the tators and asparagus.


----------



## sibi

Kelly, escargot has to be prepared just the right way. If you liked the escargot you had, it must have been a great recipe. The first time I tried it, it was the best thing I ever tasted. Then, some years later, I ordered escargot and it was disgusting! The key to great escargot is a great recipe. I've yet to find a recipe that comes even close to the first escargot I had.



tortadise said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am watching xmen, eating my pesto spaghetti squash with veggie balls and online trying to relax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmm spaghetti squash is good. I had a 5 ounce filet medium with Yukon gold mashed potatoes and grilled asparagus. I didn't pay for it either, thank god. Gotta love boss man paying for fancy expensive dinners. Also had me some escargot for the first time. MAN oh MAN I now understand when the mountains and hinge-backs go crazy for snails. I am too one with the snail now
> 
> Sorry Kerryann I know this is all outside of your eating. Besides the tators and asparagus.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



tortadise said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am watching xmen, eating my pesto spaghetti squash with veggie balls and online trying to relax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmm spaghetti squash is good. I had a 5 ounce filet medium with Yukon gold mashed potatoes and grilled asparagus. I didn't pay for it either, thank god. Gotta love boss man paying for fancy expensive dinners. Also had me some escargot for the first time. MAN oh MAN I now understand when the mountains and hinge-backs go crazy for snails. I am too one with the snail now
> 
> Sorry Kerryann I know this is all outside of your eating. Besides the tators and asparagus.
Click to expand...


My ex tried to make me like it once but they tasted like worms


----------



## tortadise

Well 5 star dining knows how to do them up right. Garlic, pesto, spices and butter with garlic tiny toast made it muy bueno(thats very good in spanish )


----------



## sibi

Yeah, they can taste real bad if not made the right way. The problem is that making it the right way isn't easy. I couldn't get the chef to give me the recipe. I've tried to duplicate the taste but failed. So, I don't eat it anymore. 



Kerryann said:


> tortadise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am watching xmen, eating my pesto spaghetti squash with veggie balls and online trying to relax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmm spaghetti squash is good. I had a 5 ounce filet medium with Yukon gold mashed potatoes and grilled asparagus. I didn't pay for it either, thank god. Gotta love boss man paying for fancy expensive dinners. Also had me some escargot for the first time. MAN oh MAN I now understand when the mountains and hinge-backs go crazy for snails. I am too one with the snail now
> 
> Sorry Kerryann I know this is all outside of your eating. Besides the tators and asparagus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My ex tried to make me like it once but they tasted like worms
Click to expand...



That would do it. Tell me what restaurant it was so I can call the chef and ask him to please tell me how to make escargot. You can use all the ingredients, but if you leave one thing out, or some important preparation, it just won't taste the same.



tortadise said:


> Well 5 star dining knows how to do them up right. Garlic, pesto, spices and butter with garlic tiny toast made it muy bueno(thats very good in spanish )


----------



## tortadise

It was my first time ever. Im sure it will be bad experiances elsewhere. Was charlie g's in lafayette LA. Was really good. Im really picky when it comes to food. But 4-5 star usually has a good history and not too worried Most the time with iffy food items.


----------



## sibi

Good, I'll try to call and speak to the chef, but I won't hold my breath. Chefs don't usually give away their secrets.


----------



## tortadise

Im very very good friends with the executive chef at the Oceanaire in Washingtong DC. Went to school with him. If you want recipes on fancy food let me know. i always ask him anything. He is the man to ask about any food. Haha. Even his turkey sandwiches are to die for. Some people just are good at food. I leave it to them.


----------



## sibi

Oh yeah! Definitely. Ask about his best recipe on escargot if don't you mind. I thank you so much. I would love to try and make it taste like the first time I had it. 


tortadise said:


> Im very very good friends with the executive chef at the Oceanaire in Washingtong DC. Went to school with him. If you want recipes on fancy food let me know. i always ask him anything. He is the man to ask about any food. Haha. Even his turkey sandwiches are to die for. Some people just are good at food. I leave it to them.


----------



## tortadise

Will do. Anything else? I ask him stuff all the time. Of course he makes sound soooo easy. Like lamb to him is cooking a hotdog to most. Haha.


I do know one thing for sure he will say first off. Is do you have a good very fresh source for the snails? And not packaged labeled fresh. Like known fresh fresh sale of them. I dunno even know where I would try to find fresh edible snails nor the species that are used for fancy eats. But he will ask. Always a key to success in good fine cooking and eating. Fresh and pure. 90% of markets, even trader joes, whole foods, and central markets are not considered fresh to 4 and 5 star kitchens ingredients. Local markets are best bet.


----------



## sibi

Yes, their is a local fish shop in Destin where I can get fresh caught ,same day catch snails. Thanks Kelly, I really appreciate it. And if the snails come out really good, I'll just have to make my way over to Texas and make it for you.


tortadise said:


> Will do. Anything else? I ask him stuff all the time. Of course he makes sound soooo easy. Like lamb to him is cooking a hotdog to most. Haha.
> 
> 
> I do know one thing for sure he will say first off. Is do you have a good very fresh source for the snails? And not packaged labeled fresh. Like known fresh fresh sale of them. I dunno even know where I would try to find fresh edible snails nor the species that are used for fancy eats. But he will ask. Always a key to success in good fine cooking and eating. Fresh and pure. 90% of markets, even trader joes, whole foods, and central markets are not considered fresh to 4 and 5 star kitchens ingredients. Local markets are best bet.


----------



## tortadise

Sweeeeet. I cant wait. 


There are always special ways of doing things with cooking. Like blue crabs. We go down to our beach house in Galveston or even new smyrna beach florida and catch crabs. Even fresh caught it seemsthat they are better frozen after caught and fresh water bathed for 4-6 hours than just catching and cooking. The weird science and methods behind cooking things amazes me.


----------



## Jacqui

tortadise said:


> Also had me some escargot for the first time. MAN oh MAN I now understand when the mountains and hinge-backs go crazy for snails. I am too one with the snail now



I have always wanted to try those. Actually to take my oldest son and try some since he and I had talked about it for years. Then he had some and didn't like them. I had wondered if it was because of where he tried them. Any how older son and I never seem to have the ability to make this snail fest happen...yet.




Kerryann said:


> My ex tried to make me like it once but they tasted like worms




So Kerryann you eat worms?


----------



## thea lester

Good Morning y'all! It's gonna be a nice warm day here in New Orleans 81F. Just got off work and fed all my critters. Today is my Saturday. Here's wishing us all a fabulous day, and every day a Saturday!
Thea
PS I used to cultivate snails for food in Seattle... It's really fun and easy. Mostly feed em cornmeal before you "harvest" them, gives them the best flavor and my boxies always loved them too.


----------



## Yvonne G

Thalatte: Is your job over with now? Home for good?

I'm sorry, but I would never be able to try snails. Just the picture in my mind of putting one into my mouth makes me gag.

Jacqui: How's the jungle coming?


----------



## Jacqui

The jungle is thriving.  Yesterday it rained all day long (along with windy and sorta cold). Today I have some snow on the ground, wind, and the temp is 30 with windchill 22. Which add it all together and you get one lazy woman who has not done any yard work for two days. 

I'd like to start some worms for feeding to the tortoises. Wish some of those ones invading Florida would find their way to my house. The snails around here are tiny ones.  Not even a good bite for an adult hingeback.

I am thinking I need to cut down/take out all the forsythia bushes, because every time that start blooming another round of cold/snow comes in. We are either up to three or four times of that now.

Speaking of cold and snow, they shut down I-70 between CO and the place in KS Jeff needed to reach this morning with the last of his load. 




thea lester said:


> Good Morning y'all! It's gonna be a nice warm day here in New Orleans 81F. Just got off work and fed all my critters. Today is my Saturday. Here's wishing us all a fabulous day, and every day a Saturday!
> Thea
> PS I used to cultivate snails for food in Seattle... It's really fun and easy. Mostly feed em cornmeal before you "harvest" them, gives them the best flavor and my boxies always loved them too.



Show off!  81 is a bit hot for me this early in the year however, so glad you have it not me. So plans for your day off? OR should I says weekend off.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Been away for a while. But I'm back! Tomorrow I'm hopefully delivering the rabbits to their new home. Two girls about my age who have been wanting to adopt a rabbit or two for a while and they promise to spoil them and let them out daily. It's kind of bittersweet since I love all my pets, but the poor rabbits never ever get out and it's really just unfair, especially since they used to get out all the time. 

I love escargot! Slimy yet satisfying.. Well, not really slimy but more of buttery deliciousness.


----------



## Jacqui

These are the same two rabbits, which had an adopter who at the last minute backed out? Fingers crossed this match once face-to-face works out for everybody.

Erin and Ken, been missing you two. 

On the way home this afternoon, I almost got myself some fresh turkey for supper.  Those birds are so much worse then deer at giving a folk grey hair.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm sort of here. I'm making Little Ricky a new and improved enclosure. I can't leave well enough alone. This one will have a double pane, low e window in it for even better retention of heat and humidity. Also, instead of the plywood sealed with mineral oil, it is made out of HPL which by itself is water resistant. Same 2'x4' footprint, so they are stackable. The pancakes then go into Little Ricky's current enclosure, and one more needs to be built for the Uro.


----------



## Jacqui

I don't think ANY enclosure is ever really done.  We always want to expand, try new plants, new water source, or hide, or whatever.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Mine involves building new, indoor ones. Then next year I'll have an empty one. Hmmmm intriguing.


----------



## Thalatte

Yes home for good now and looking for another job. The ones I had lined up fell through so now to start over from square one


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Mine involves building new, indoor ones. Then next year I'll have an empty one. Hmmmm intriguing.



I can just about guarantee that will not happen. 




Thalatte said:


> Yes home for good now and looking for another job. The ones I had lined up fell through so now to start over from square one



Doesn't life always seem to go that way?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Yes, it's the same two rabbits. They've really been on the back burner with both of us working and having no place to ever let them out. The potential new owners have both had rabbits before, so that's reassuring.


----------



## Jacqui

RosieRedfoot said:


> Yes, it's the same two rabbits. They've really been on the back burner with both of us working and having no place to ever let them out. The potential new owners have both had rabbits before, so that's reassuring.



Sounds good!


----------



## Kerryann

I am having a wonderful day off. We went to the zoo and i got my new truck.


----------



## Jacqui

Hey Kerryann wanna really test out your beautiful truck and come over here and haul some brush to the burn pile for me?


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> Hey Kerryann wanna really test out your beautiful truck and come over here and haul some brush to the burn pile for me?



Oh ya for sure. I got it a day late because i had the bed rhino lined. I like to use my bed.


----------



## Jacqui

So what time can I expect you?


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> tortadise said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also had me some escargot for the first time. MAN oh MAN I now understand when the mountains and hinge-backs go crazy for snails. I am too one with the snail now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have always wanted to try those. Actually to take my oldest son and try some since he and I had talked about it for years. Then he had some and didn't like them. I had wondered if it was because of where he tried them. Any how older son and I never seem to have the ability to make this snail fest happen...yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> My ex tried to make me like it once but they tasted like worms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So Kerryann you eat worms?
Click to expand...




I am sure I did at some point as a kid. They tasted like worms smell is a more accurate description.. like wet dirt.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Just hoping nothing happens tomorrow since last two potential owners had family emergencies that caused them to back out...

I had broiled tilapia and strawberry spinach salad for dinner and my body's like... What is this healthy crap? After a week of eating at restaurants/fried food it's unhappy...


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> So what time can I expect you?



um.. in three days 
Here's a pic I took at the zoo. Do you see the turtuses in the background on the logs??


----------



## sibi

Nice truck Kerryann! I need to get a truck too. Maybe one day.


Kerryann said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Kerryann wanna really test out your beautiful truck and come over here and haul some brush to the burn pile for me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh ya for sure. I got it a day late because i had the bed rhino lined. I like to use my bed.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



sibi said:


> Nice truck Kerryann! I need to get a truck too. Maybe one day.
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Kerryann wanna really test out your beautiful truck and come over here and haul some brush to the burn pile for me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh ya for sure. I got it a day late because i had the bed rhino lined. I like to use my bed.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Thanks  I love it. It's so pretty. I took Mikey out for a nice dinner after going to the zoo. I'll post my zoo pics maybe tomorrow night. It was a gorgeous relaxing day with my honey.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what time can I expect you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> um.. in three days
> Here's a pic I took at the zoo. Do you see the turtuses in the background on the logs??
Click to expand...


Works for me beautiful Lady, see you then. So did you manage to not do any business work today?




sibi said:


> Nice truck Kerryann! I need to get a truck too. Maybe one day.



Think of all the tortoise things you could haul!


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what time can I expect you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> um.. in three days
> Here's a pic I took at the zoo. Do you see the turtuses in the background on the logs??
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Works for me beautiful Lady, see you then. So did you manage to not do any business work today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice truck Kerryann! I need to get a truck too. Maybe one day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Think of all the tortoise things you could haul!
Click to expand...




Thanks got the compliment. I tried to look less like a zombie for Mikes special day. 
I actually avoided work. I sent some emails to the team early but then i made Mike breakfast and then we went to the zoo, them to buy my truck, them to dinner.


----------



## sibi

Wow that was a great accomplishment for you Kerryann. How did it really feel?


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> I actually avoided work.



I am so proud of you! *wipes tears out of eyes*


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



sibi said:


> Wow that was a great accomplishment for you Kerryann. How did it really feel?



Weird but good... 




Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually avoided work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so proud of you! *wipes tears out of eyes*
Click to expand...

Aww see I'm a recovering workaholic.. K went through step one.


----------



## sibi

Weird but good could be addictive, but it's one of those addictions that can balance you, ay.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



sibi said:


> Weird but good could be addictive, but it's one of those addictions that can balance you, ay.



Balance? I'm more of the all in or all out personality 
Okay off to sleep so I can get up, wait for the uverse dude and then go to work.


----------



## Kerryann

Good morning TFO
Uverse is finally here fixing my interwebs.. hah.. they did not thwart me in the least.. we had a ton of shows on our media server and since we had unlimited data we just tethered to our phones 
I told mike they better get it fixed before today though since the Americans are on tonight and that dude is soooo grrr...


----------



## Jacqui

ummm the Americans?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It's a tv series with none other than, â€œJohn-Boy Walton" in a lead role.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> I am having a wonderful day off. We went to the zoo and i got my new truck.


Nice truck Kerryann! My brother in law does something for the power company and they give him a new trucks every 3 years and it is always a red ford. As to what type I have no idea. 

Sibi, your pic's from the wine tasting were awesome and I think you were the best dressed! Your outfit was perfect, very elegant. 

Jacqui, I am having trouble with tick's too! I know Ken was joking about the poison ivy but the funny thing is deer ticks tend to gather in poison ivy and poison sumac 
So they can easily catch a ride. 

My closing went smoothly and now we are in the new house working away. Every day we find a new issue that needs to be remedied so I have just been at the new house painting, cleaning and meeting with plumbers, electricians & roofers. It will all be worth it and I am already madly in love with the house and yard! The torts are still not home because the previous owner had a lawn service that used fertilizer so we are figuring out how to safely address that. It's kind of sad because my weeds esp. the dandelions are coming in so nicely at the old house and we paid our lawn service to eradicate them . Poor torts we will get this all sorted out soon but in the meantime they are getting to enjoy this sun in outdoor enclosures so that is great!! 
I hope you are all getting Sun and warmth and I wondered the other day if Yvonne ever got to mow her lawn?!


----------



## Jacqui

Yippy Erin is alive and sounds like things are good with her and the family!!

Has anybody noticed Yvonne isn't emys emys any more?


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am having a wonderful day off. We went to the zoo and i got my new truck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice truck Kerryann! My brother in law does something for the power company and they give him a new trucks every 3 years and it is always a red ford. As to what type I have no idea.
> 
> Sibi, your pic's from the wine tasting were awesome and I think you were the best dressed! Your outfit was perfect, very elegant.
> 
> Jacqui, I am having trouble with tick's too! I know Ken was joking about the poison ivy but the funny thing is deer ticks tend to gather in poison ivy and poison sumac
> So they can easily catch a ride.
> 
> My closing went smoothly and now we are in the new house working away. Every day we find a new issue that needs to be remedied so I have just been at the new house painting, cleaning and meeting with plumbers, electricians & roofers. It will all be worth it and I am already madly in love with the house and yard! The torts are still not home because the previous owner had a lawn service that used fertilizer so we are figuring out how to safely address that. It's kind of sad because my weeds esp. the dandelions are coming in so nicely at the old house and we paid our lawn service to eradicate them . Poor torts we will get this all sorted out soon but in the meantime they are getting to enjoy this sun in outdoor enclosures so that is great!!
> I hope you are all getting Sun and warmth and I wondered the other day if Yvonne ever got to mow her lawn?!
Click to expand...


That's so exciting Erin. When do you officially move?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Yippy Erin is alive and sounds like things are good with her and the family!!
> 
> Has anybody noticed Yvonne isn't emys emys any more?



That's so funny about Yvonne changing her handle. I hadn't noticed, in part, I believe, because I always changed the spelling in my brain. Finally one less thing to clog my, â€œover taxed" brain with. Ha! Thank you Yvonne, now I've got more brain power to devote to solving the worlds problems. 
Such as; using a portable, DustBuster type vacuum for collecting dandelion seed heads. Duct tape a cardboard tube to the end to narrow the opening and forget about your neighbors inviting themselves over for dinner.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Rabbits went to their new home. She was enamored with them instantly and promised to let them out often. They even let her and her roomie hold them for about half an hour, which is rare since the female bun never liked staying still. I think next week she's taking them to her rabbit savvy vet for a health check up so that's reassuring. And she's joined a rabbit forum for care advice. 

Room seems empty now, but not like Rosie's mansion doesn't already take up half the room... 

Anyway, dinner time. Tacos tonight!


----------



## Kerryann

I made e fu noodles stir fry with gardein chikn and vegetables with a teriyaki and peanut butter sauce.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Last night I made an Alfredo sauce with caramelized white onions and mushrooms and a nice mild Italian sausage over linguini noodles. I just had a hankering for it and I'd never cooked up something so fancy. Karen and I both agreed it was very rich, but good. Chased it with some Haagen Dass chocolate ice cream and life was good. 
I think I would go for the mars deal but, they want 8yrs of training and who would take care of my tortoises? Do they have good wifi on mars to allow my tortoiseforum babblings? All these questions stop me from signing up. Otherwise I'd be on that ship with Ray Bradbury.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Last night I made an Alfredo sauce with caramelized white onions and mushrooms and a nice mild Italian sausage over linguini noodles. I just had a hankering for it and I'd never cooked up something so fancy. Karen and I both agreed it was very rich, but good. Chased it with some Haagen Dass chocolate ice cream and life was good.
> I think I would go for the mars deal but, they want 8yrs of training and who would take care of my tortoises? Do they have good wifi on mars to allow my tortoiseforum babblings? All these questions stop me from signing up. Otherwise I'd be on that ship with Ray Bradbury.



no on the mars deal.. we'd miss you 

Did I actually die and end up in hell? Can someone check for me and let me know? I think it may have happened..


----------



## Jacqui

Maybe if you describe your hell a bit better for us, we might be able to answer that question.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Why do you think that, Kerryann? 

Ugh, so glad Rosie wasn't outside since the termite prevention people came and sprayed the house foundation, one wall of which makes the back to her pen. 

Sleepy today.. Around 4am I heard frantic cries from the dogs so I had to let them out to potty. Been a long time since they've needed a night break and I hope it was just a one time thing >.>


----------



## Jacqui

Wait, your still going to let her use the pen after it's been sprayed?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

No, I haven't used the pen this year but I'm going to be building her a different one.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

For you Cowboy Ken:


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Maybe if you describe your hell a bit better for us, we might be able to answer that question.



Well I have a client site I have been putting my everything into and it's a mess. I have employee drama now on top of that and other work of mine is falling behind due to A and B.


----------



## Jacqui

Just remember, we still love ya! *hugs* ... and sorry, nopers your not really in hell, just at work.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Just remember, we still love ya! *hugs* ... and sorry, nopers your not really in hell, just at work.



Im going out tonight and buying some pants that fit. it's a chronic problem for me. Then off to walmart to pick up my prescriptions and some other stuff.. hmm ...


----------



## Thalatte

Nice truck Kerryann

I find it impossible to buy pants that fit.


Today My stepfather and I went to pick up his drag jeep from the shop as in the year that they have had the jeep at the shop they keep saying "oh its the next one t obe worked on!" or "it will be done by the end of the week/month" and nothing has been done. They did finish rebuilding and installing the transfer case and they made a "nice" and "decorative" bumper to showcase the battery...I could have done a much better job on it with legoes and lincoln logs! Also it has been in the Arizona sun all year without any covers (we left tarps and towels and plastic on it when we dropped it off) so the brand new never before used seats are rotted and fraying. The new cage and seat brackets are rusted. As are the brand new very expensive drive shafts that they were supposed to install. My stepfather had literally taken it from the offroad custom shop straight to the mechanics/transmission shop. It was supposed to be running as they said it was, but when I looked under it their are wires and tubes just cut and dangling.
Its all little things that we can fix ourselves but it is just alot of time and work that we shouldnt have to put into it. 






<--the fancy bumper!


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Thalatte said:


> Nice truck Kerryann
> 
> I find it impossible to buy pants that fit.
> 
> 
> Today My stepfather and I went to pick up his drag jeep from the shop as in the year that they have had the jeep at the shop they keep saying "oh its the next one t obe worked on!" or "it will be done by the end of the week/month" and nothing has been done. They did finish rebuilding and installing the transfer case and they made a "nice" and "decorative" bumper to showcase the battery...I could have done a much better job on it with legoes and lincoln logs! Also it has been in the Arizona sun all year without any covers (we left tarps and towels and plastic on it when we dropped it off) so the brand new never before used seats are rotted and fraying. The new cage and seat brackets are rusted. As are the brand new very expensive drive shafts that they were supposed to install. My stepfather had literally taken it from the offroad custom shop straight to the mechanics/transmission shop. It was supposed to be running as they said it was, but when I looked under it their are wires and tubes just cut and dangling.
> Its all little things that we can fix ourselves but it is just alot of time and work that we shouldnt have to put into it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <--the fancy bumper!





That sucks


----------



## Thalatte

Yep and the front end of the frame on my jeep is starting to crack so it is going to the shop on friday to get the entire front end rebuilt. It will look nice after words though. It is going to get a complete upgrade to make it a desert jeep. I didnt quite understand what the Guy was talking about but it sounds like its going to look nice. The best part is that he has a very small shop with no yard so he will need to get the jeep out fast in order to take in more projects for his business.





Ignore the paint its been in storage and I was working on reptile enclosures when I took this photo.

OH and the best news is that the 1958 FC170 Jeep truck now turns over. SO once I get the new gas tank and re run all the lines plus get the tires it should be up and running. Though it still needs all the cosmetic stuff like windows, seats, a bed, etc.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

The only pants I find to fit well AND be comfortable are sweatpants or yoga pants. Guess I'm just a bum  

Jeans just cut into my waist if sitting too long when just washed and then after a few wears they begin to slump and fall off. Khakis I always feel like if they're too thin and you wear the wrong underwear, beware!


----------



## Thalatte

Yeah I try not to wear jeans all that much. For the most part I am either in yoga pants or in slacks. I really really like slacks. They are as comfy as yoga pants but fancy and can be worn with most things to either be dressy or semi casual.


----------



## Jacqui

Well today Dude and I were working on the garden area as it has finally dried off a bit. I was feeling so good about my tick problem because yesterday I had used the new Deep Woods spray and had no ticks. Today I wore the same clothes and put on another good layer on me and on the clothes. Well so far I have found five ticks on me and three were found at various times upon the yarn I am using to fence off my garden spots.  My garden may not grow me any veggies, but sure seems like it grows ticks real well.


I prefer jeans in public, sweats if I am just sitting around inside.


Thal I love you old truck...hmmm I guess we can't call it old because it's from the same year as me.


----------



## Kerryann

Thalatte said:


> Yep and the front end of the frame on my jeep is starting to crack so it is going to the shop on friday to get the entire front end rebuilt. It will look nice after words though. It is going to get a complete upgrade to make it a desert jeep. I didnt quite understand what the Guy was talking about but it sounds like its going to look nice. The best part is that he has a very small shop with no yard so he will need to get the jeep out fast in order to take in more projects for his business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore the paint its been in storage and I was working on reptile enclosures when I took this photo.
> 
> OH and the best news is that the 1958 FC170 Jeep truck now turns over. SO once I get the new gas tank and re run all the lines plus get the tires it should be up and running. Though it still needs all the cosmetic stuff like windows, seats, a bed, etc.



That thing is soooo cool.
My day from hell is over and tomorrow is a new day right. Well it's not a new day yet and I still have one more email of ugliness to send. 
I wear jeans and skirts. I wear yoga pants sometimes too. I am wearing some right now.


----------



## Thalatte

It is going to be sweet when its done. They bed will be built to haul the drag jeep (the white one) then it will be attached to the long flat bed trailer that will have my regular jeep on it and the razor. So it will be a jeep with a jeep hauling a jeep.


----------



## sibi

Thalatte, love your jeep. Can't wait to see what it looks like when you're done.


----------



## Yvonne G

LOL!! LMAO of the image of ME in yoga pants!!!! I had never heard of them until this thread, so I did a GOOGLE image search. You all should do one. Most of the pictures are of shapely gals sticking their butts out for the camera. I'm afraid that if I wore those out in public cars would crash, dogs would bark and run for cover, neighbors would rush to put up the hurricane shutters, airplanes would fall out of the sky, horses would keel over in a dead faint, flowers would shrivel up and die, telephone workers up on the pole would be blinded and fall off the pole...well, you get the picture. No, on second thought, I hope you DON'T get the picture!!!!


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Yvonne G said:


> LOL!! LMAO of the image of ME in yoga pants!!!! I had never heard of them until this thread, so I did a GOOGLE image search. You all should do one. Most of the pictures are of shapely gals sticking their butts out for the camera. I'm afraid that if I wore those out in public cars would crash, dogs would bark and run for cover, neighbors would rush to put up the hurricane shutters, airplanes would fall out of the sky, horses would keel over in a dead faint, flowers would shrivel up and die, telephone workers up on the pole would be blinded and fall off the pole...well, you get the picture. No, on second thought, I hope you DON'T get the picture!!!!



I'm sure you'd rock them fabulous


----------



## RosieRedfoot

My safe search must have been off because I know I didn't type "pant less yoga"... But yeah, a lot of girls wear waaay too snug of yoga pants with their moose knuckles and such for all to see. I digress, I'll keep it pg even if google won't, haha. 

I like wearing the slightly baggier ones for lounging and housework though. They're like day time pajamas without the look of never having got out of night pajamas or bed  and they show off the "assets" 


I must be getting old.. I had to reset two different passwords today because I could not for the life of me remember them. So annoying, lol. Guess that's what I get for having a different password for all like 100 things I have them for from work to email to forums... Ugh!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Today I was a plumber and a landscape engineer. What's that mean? I took out the dead garbage disposal and replaced it with a regular drain, and ran the riding mower for multiple hours. The mowing part made me realize how easy it would be to make a HUGE sulcata enclosure for Fred and his buddy, Someone Else's . Still waiting on russian eggs. Yesterday, I found one of the males asleep on the back of a female, so my fingers are crossed. I'm checking on them like 3 times a night.


And I'm not real sure about this whole pants discussion earlier. I get boot cut 501 Levi's for working and what not, and lounging is all about sweats, (comfrey pants).


----------



## Kerryann

Good morning!!!!
Today is going to be a better day right? I got some new skinny jeans that fit yesterday so I'm excited.


----------



## Jacqui

Ken you know I keep hearing how great sulcata are at mowing, but my two biggest ones are not like that. Sure they do keep areas down to almost nothing, yet other spots they let the weeds grow high. The weeds they let grow are ones they do sometimes eat and will eat if you knock the plant over. So I would not call the lawn mowers. Great that they will have a nice large area in the future however.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Greetings all, This morning, 
George Jones, stopped loving her, at the age of 81. 
We'll miss him and his music.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Greetings all, This morning,
> George Jones, stopped loving her, at the age of 81.
> We'll miss him and his music.



Awww that's sad. I have been on a loretta lynn kick lately.. talking about old music. 
So far today has been stressful but not ugly.


----------



## sibi

Hi everyone, it's a celebration! Baby Runt hit the 1 pound marker! It took 6 months for him to go from 4 ozs. to 1 pound! At this rate, he should be gaining a pound and a half a year. Have a dance, a drink, an ice cream or whatever puts you in a celebrating mood. Jacqui or Yvonne, can you put on a celebrating image for Runt? Don't have access yet to one of those sites. Thanks.


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Hi everyone, it's a celebration! Baby Runt hit the 1 pound marker! It took 6 months for him to go from 4 ozs. to 1 pound! At this rate, he should be gaining a pound and a half a year. Have a dance, a drink, an ice cream or whatever puts you in a celebrating mood. Jacqui or Yvonne, can you put on a celebrating image for Runt? Don't have access yet to one of those sites. Thanks.



Yay  
a drink is the right answer.. I know you have been stressing about it.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Hello everyone! Long time no see! How is everyone doing? How are all the tortoises? Carl just hit the big 100, so he's celebrating with some strawberry.


----------



## sibi

So, Carl and Baby Runt are celebrating mile marks today: Baby Runt is 1 lbs, and Carl is 100 lbs. Wow!!!

I hope Carl is 100 lbs and not 100 years old. Please correct me if I was mistaken.


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> So, Carl and Baby Runt are celebrating mile marks today: Baby Runt is 1 lbs, and Carl is 100 lbs. Wow!!!
> 
> I hope Carl is 100 lbs and not 100 years old. Please correct me if I was mistaken.



Your wrong on both guesses with Carl. He is a youngin' and since he can fit into the palm of your hands, he's not 100 pounds either.  Plus without cheating and looking it up, I think he is a hermanns.

But wow so amazing that Runt is up to the weight he is!!!! Major congrats to both you and Runt! Says a lot about how your caring for him.




CourtneyAndCarl said:


> Hello everyone! Long time no see! How is everyone doing? How are all the tortoises? Carl just hit the big 100, so he's celebrating with some strawberry.



Good growing there Carl! How's school going Court?









*Congrats Runt and Sibi!​*


----------



## Thalatte

Morning everyone! 
If we are doing mile markers bane is now at 1000grams! He was just over 300 grams when I got him and he hasn't gained any noticeable length or width but he is sure a little piggy-when it comes to his mazuri as he barely touches fresh veggies and such.


----------



## sibi

Thanks Jacqui. Love the party animal. So, if Carl is a young'in, is he 100g? That's all that's left; so, it has to that. Congrats to all who hit a mile marker today! I will be posting so special party pics with Baby Runt later today.

='Jacqui' pid='659694' dateline='1367003030']


sibi said:


> So, Carl and Baby Runt are celebrating mile marks today: Baby Runt is 1 lbs, and Carl is 100 lbs. Wow!!!
> 
> I hope Carl is 100 lbs and not 100 years old. Please correct me if I was mistaken.



Your wrong on both guesses with Carl. He is a youngin' and since he can fit into the palm of your hands, he's not 100 pounds either.  Plus without cheating and looking it up, I think he is a hermanns.

But wow so amazing that Runt is up to the weight he is!!!! Major congrats to both you and Runt! Says a lot about how your caring for him.




CourtneyAndCarl said:


> Hello everyone! Long time no see! How is everyone doing? How are all the tortoises? Carl just hit the big 100, so he's celebrating with some strawberry.



Good growing there Carl! How's school going Court?










*Congrats Runt and Sibi!​*[/quote]


----------



## Jacqui

Yes, grams.


----------



## sibi

Where are our friends, Erin and Cowboy? What's it been, a week or more that we haven't heard from them. Don't they love us anymore? =:-(


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Is it normal that Rosie's only put on 5 oz in a year? She's a redfoot (now 2 years) and doesn't even weigh a pound! She's 11.8oz. She eats like a pig and is well hydrated so maybe she's just tiny. But compared to a sulcata or aldabra I guess it seems like she's a runt!


----------



## mctlong

Congratulations Carl and Baby Runt!!!!


----------



## sibi

I don't know what the growth pattern is for redfoots, but it's quite possible that your tort is normal for its specie. Like you said, sulcatas are huge when fully grown. So, in my case with Baby Runt, he is 3 going on 4 years old and he just weighed in at a pound today. His growth was stunted due to negligence. Your redfoot may be small or even normal for his age, but Baby Runt is definitely not normal. Take good care of your baby...it's the only thing that matters now.


RosieRedfoot said:


> Is it normal that Rosie's only put on 5 oz in a year? She's a redfoot (now 2 years) and doesn't even weigh a pound! She's 11.8oz. She eats like a pig and is well hydrated so maybe she's just tiny. But compared to a sulcata or aldabra I guess it seems like she's a runt!




Oh Cowboy Ken...where are you? Erin, where are you? Don't make me go there and get you out of Dagny's new bed.


Oh Cowboy Ken...where are you? Erin, where are you? Don't make me come up there and get you out of Dagny's new bed.


----------



## Kerryann

Happy Friday aka no sleep day


----------



## mctlong

Kerryann said:


> Happy Friday aka no sleep day



Why no sleep?


----------



## sibi

There are a few of us here that have insomnia...I being one, and Kerryann being another.


----------



## Jacqui

Erin was just on the other night. She is super busy getting things done to the new house so they can move in. Get things bought for the new house. Plus get the old house even more ready for folks to look at it.

I thought Ken was on last night and talked about spending yesterday mowing and fixing a great meal.


----------



## sibi

I checked both of their posts, and it appears that neither were on for a while. But, maybe those posts weren't updated. If Cowboy was on, be must of been on for a real brief time. well, I'm just missing the chats we use to have, that's all.

I wanted to share the news with you all about my foot. Most of you know I'm diabetic and I've been having trouble with my right foot for a long while now. It appears that I have ulcerations under the foot that is not looking good. My doctor took one look at it and said that if it were to get infected, I could be looking at a possible amputation. The problem is that it is Infected because it's sore and swollen. He said that it looks real clean even though I had a stage 4 of something. He gave me some antibiotics and a silver something cream to apply in the affected areas. I'm not very happy about this.


----------



## Jacqui

Sounds like it is a low level infection and that is why the Dr is not as concerned as you (plus it's your foot not his). Hopefully with the meds it will keep getting better and better. *fingers crossed*


----------



## sibi

I guess we'll see. Actually, my doctor seemed more concerned about it than I did at the time. He's the one that said that it looked like it was one step before amputation minus the infection. I just have to keep my foot free from dirt and sweat which means I have to wear closed shoes and socks...yuk.



Jacqui said:


> Sounds like it is a low level infection and that is why the Dr is not as concerned as you (plus it's your foot not his). Hopefully with the meds it will keep getting better and better. *fingers crossed*


----------



## Jacqui

I would think open to the air would be better then closed shoes.




sibi said:


> I checked both of their posts, and it appears that neither were on for a while. But, maybe those posts weren't updated. If Cowboy was on, be must of been on for a real brief time. well, I'm just missing the chats we use to have, that's all.



Sorry


----------



## sibi

Open to the air is what caused the dried cracks that lead to the skin peels. But, to cure what I have now, yes, I need open shoes and an ace bandage to let the skin dry out. Then, when it clears up, I'll need closed shoes to keep the skin soft. My feet don't sweat as much as other people, but the tight bandage I put on made my foot water-logged. And that's what the doctor saw. I don't mind wearing closed shoes so long as they have a little heel. Only, I also have flat feet, so I shouldn't be wearing heels anyway. What a bummer because I'm only 5' and I need heels or I look like a dwarf.

Thanks Jacqui for the chat. I appreciate it. I'm gonna sign off and go to bed. Speak to you tomorrow.


----------



## Kerryann

mctlong said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday aka no sleep day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why no sleep?
Click to expand...


because we are doing something stressful for work. 



sibi said:


> There are a few of us here that have insomnia...I being one, and Kerryann being another.



I do have insomnia soo bad..


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Today I spent the day at the ER with a friends wife. She blacked out at work and hit her head and needed a ride. My friend was about two hours away, so he called and asked me to take her in. She is, it would appear, fine. She had been bitten by a dog at work 3 days ago and they think she has a systemic infection which caused the black out. 
Yes, I mowed and played plumber yesterday, I made a fun fancy pants dinner a couple of days ago.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I usually work evenings so I get to sleep in and am on later.. 

This five line skink was creeping outside the house:



And the dogs decided a hole was in order:



He's sooo proud of the hole >.> good thing the yard is just clay, sand, and tree roots so he didn't ruin any grass.


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Open to the air is what caused the dried cracks that lead to the skin peels. But, to cure what I have now, yes, I need open shoes and an ace bandage to let the skin dry out. Then, when it clears up, I'll need closed shoes to keep the skin soft. My feet don't sweat as much as other people, but the tight bandage I put on made my foot water-logged. And that's what the doctor saw. I don't mind wearing closed shoes so long as they have a little heel. Only, I also have flat feet, so I shouldn't be wearing heels anyway. What a bummer because I'm only 5' and I need heels or I look like a dwarf.
> 
> Thanks Jacqui for the chat. I appreciate it. I'm gonna sign off and go to bed. Speak to you tomorrow.



Oh no  
You better listen to him. Now I am worried about you.
So i slept for about 5 hours last night and am now back up round up my peep to make a second pass at fixing the issue. 
Happy frickin saturday


----------



## Jacqui

*Morning!​*


----------



## Kerryann

ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.................... the issue isn't dead yet


----------



## Yvonne G

And a top-o-the marnin' to you too, Miz Jacqui!!

Today is the Rodeo parade. Then two days of Clovis Rodeo. I'm not going. You've seen one parade, you've seen them all (or so "they" say). I think this is the 100th year they have put it on. You can't drive within a mile of Clovis town today, so I hope all Clovisites got their shopping done yesterday. All day long the past couple days I've seen big diesel trucks pulling huge horse/people trailors down my street. It's really a pretty big deal.

My son-in-law is coming over to put new cooler pads on my evaporative cooler and get it up and running for the hot weather. It's supposed to get up to 100 next Friday.

I still haven't mow the back yard. Can't water it until I mow it and its starting to look a little dead. Hopefully, today's the day!


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.................... the issue isn't dead yet



        So sorry, I know how hard you have been working on it and the hours you have given to it and the client.




Yvonne G said:


> It's supposed to get up to 100 next Friday.
> 
> I still haven't mow the back yard. Can't water it until I mow it and its starting to look a little dead. Hopefully, today's the day!




You make me so very glad I don't live in CA. It's suppose to be 80s here tomorrow and I am dreading it. I work better in the 60s to maybe 70s.

I had hoped my ex would make it last weekend or even this weekend to see if we can get my push mower going. Not sure if we do get it working, how well I will be able to either start it myself or con strangers into doing the starting honors. I have shoulder issues which do not go well with pulling the rope to start it.  Also am being too stubborn to call and ask my son to come over.  It wouldn't be so bad, if it wasn't all the dock which grows twice as fast as the other weeds (stinging nettles too).


----------



## RosieRedfoot

You need the new button push start mower!


----------



## Yvonne G

Yeah...start saving up your$$$ to buy a new one. They also have garden equipment now that comes with a little hand-held gizmo that you put on the starter thingey and it starts the equipment for you. I was thinking about that for my weed eater. That son of a gun is really hard to start.

Are you having rotator cuff problems? I had a bad rotator cuff about 6 months ago. I babied that arm/shoulder for a very long time, and stopped sleeping with my arms over my head, and it doesn't bother me at all anymore. I think the thought of surgery helped quite a bit.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.................... the issue isn't dead yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry, I know how hard you have been working on it and the hours you have given to it and the client.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yvonne G said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's supposed to get up to 100 next Friday.
> 
> I still haven't mow the back yard. Can't water it until I mow it and its starting to look a little dead. Hopefully, today's the day!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You make me so very glad I don't live in CA. It's suppose to be 80s here tomorrow and I am dreading it. I work better in the 60s to maybe 70s.
> 
> I had hoped my ex would make it last weekend or even this weekend to see if we can get my push mower going. Not sure if we do get it working, how well I will be able to either start it myself or con strangers into doing the starting honors. I have shoulder issues which do not go well with pulling the rope to start it.  Also am being too stubborn to call and ask my son to come over.  It wouldn't be so bad, if it wasn't all the dock which grows twice as fast as the other weeds (stinging nettles too).
Click to expand...




Yah it's so stressful adn i just want it done right. I hate hearing and communicating x and y happens.  It is the stuff that makes me want to throw up and/or not sleep.
I am still working on the issue. I had another sleepless night. 


I forgot to add that I would take the 100 degree weather. I am rockin sandals adn a tshirt today. Oh and my hair looks fabulous.. which is great because i am gonna get up outta here in a minute and go get food and shop a bit


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah...start saving up your$$$ to buy a new one. They also have garden equipment now that comes with a little hand-held gizmo that you put on the starter thingey and it starts the equipment for you. I was thinking about that for my weed eater. That son of a gun is really hard to start.
> 
> Are you having rotator cuff problems? I had a bad rotator cuff about 6 months ago. I babied that arm/shoulder for a very long time, and stopped sleeping with my arms over my head, and it doesn't bother me at all anymore. I think the thought of surgery helped quite a bit.



I think it's a bursitis. I just know ever once in awhile I will pull something or do over the head reaching stuff and it starts acting up. Seems to take forever to get back calmed down. Glad your problems have gone away. I think the thought of surgery would make mine get better too! 

Don't you have to have $$$ before you can save it? Jeff has been getting really low mileage weeks the past several. If we had no medical bills it would be okay because there is enough to live on. However the medical bills are not getting smaller and it is really getting to me. I don't like this game of putting everything off and hoping next week there will be money to make some kind of payment. I will be out with hand clippers long before I could buy a new mower. 

Soooo Yvonne, getting your mowing done?




Kerryann said:


> I forgot to add that I would take the 100 degree weather. I am rockin sandals adn a tshirt today. Oh and my hair looks fabulous.. which is great because i am gonna get up outta here in a minute and go get food and shop a bit



Oh yes, shopping therapy!! Have fun, enjoy yourself, and find some great deals.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Yvonne G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...start saving up your$$$ to buy a new one. They also have garden equipment now that comes with a little hand-held gizmo that you put on the starter thingey and it starts the equipment for you. I was thinking about that for my weed eater. That son of a gun is really hard to start.
> 
> Are you having rotator cuff problems? I had a bad rotator cuff about 6 months ago. I babied that arm/shoulder for a very long time, and stopped sleeping with my arms over my head, and it doesn't bother me at all anymore. I think the thought of surgery helped quite a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's a bursitis. I just know ever once in awhile I will pull something or do over the head reaching stuff and it starts acting up. Seems to take forever to get back calmed down. Glad your problems have gone away. I think the thought of surgery would make mine get better too!
> 
> Don't you have to have $$$ before you can save it? Jeff has been getting really low mileage weeks the past several. If we had no medical bills it would be okay because there is enough to live on. However the medical bills are not getting smaller and it is really getting to me. I don't like this game of putting everything off and hoping next week there will be money to make some kind of payment. I will be out with hand clippers long before I could buy a new mower.
> 
> Soooo Yvonne, getting your mowing done?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot to add that I would take the 100 degree weather. I am rockin sandals adn a tshirt today. Oh and my hair looks fabulous.. which is great because i am gonna get up outta here in a minute and go get food and shop a bit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yes, shopping therapy!! Have fun, enjoy yourself, and find some great deals.
Click to expand...




Well I got an awesome super cute skirt that is jean but formal enough to wear to work. 
I think my troubles aer coming to an end with my project.  hopefully tonight will be a sleeping night. .  
My little one is home. We went shopping for her and got some fab shirts.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> I think my troubles aer coming to an end with my project.  hopefully tonight will be a sleeping night. .
> My little one is home. We went shopping for her and got some fab shirts.




You know what is more fab then those shirts? That your trouble project may finally be working.  Sleep well tonight, KA.

I am having a bowl of strawberry mini-wheat cereal for supper.  Yesterday I got my garden plot all measured out. Today I started working on the walkways. I am not sure just how many it was, but over 20 buckets of wood chips so far for the walkways. I was going to go get another five buckets worth, but a train has broken down blocking the road that comes into town. Now to get through you have miles of country roads to go. Decided it was fate telling me to stop for the night.

So how was everybody's day?


----------



## sibi

Well, I decided to let my feet walk today so that I can get use to walking without pain. I went to Lowe's to check out some insulation and bought some odds and ends. I realized that I cannot shop with my hubby. He has no patience with looking and scouting for the best products. He says, if we're hiring someone to fix the shed for our sullies, what are we spending time looking at this stuff? I told him because I figured we can do the work ourselves. Wrong! If I weren't so sick I would do it myself like I have for years. I will just continue to surprise him as I've always done.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think my troubles aer coming to an end with my project.  hopefully tonight will be a sleeping night. .
> My little one is home. We went shopping for her and got some fab shirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what is more fab then those shirts? That your trouble project may finally be working.  Sleep well tonight, KA.
> 
> I am having a bowl of strawberry mini-wheat cereal for supper.  Yesterday I got my garden plot all measured out. Today I started working on the walkways. I am not sure just how many it was, but over 20 buckets of wood chips so far for the walkways. I was going to go get another five buckets worth, but a train has broken down blocking the road that comes into town. Now to get through you have miles of country roads to go. Decided it was fate telling me to stop for the night.
> 
> So how was everybody's day?
Click to expand...


My day has been a mixed bag of stress and fun. Now i am getting read to move the database update and hopefully solve the issue.  It has been hard getting it done. I will be hapy to be done. 
I love cereal for dinner. Now i think i want to get some for my mikeyless nights.
I found the first dandelions of the year over by the temple and I know they dont treat that field so I snagged four of them for hens and bettuce.
Woo so you want to come do my wood chipping?


----------



## Kerryann

No resolution for me..


----------



## sibi

Kerryann, what has been the problem with work? And why isn't there a solution?


Kerryann said:


> No resolution for me..


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sibi, lately the weather here has gone to he!!, so with all the sunny, clear weather means plenty of outdoor chores for me. Luckily, things will improve over the next few days with a wet system coming in. This then will provide an ideal opportunity for me to wrap and ship some much anticipated items to you. Would you like some Oregon dandelion seed heads as well?


----------



## sibi

OMG, yeah! Would love to grow some. I am starting a garden for my sullies and that would be a great addition. Thanks.


Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sibi, lately the weather here has gone to he!!, so with all the sunny, clear weather means plenty of outdoor chores for me. Luckily, things will improve over the next few days with a wet system coming in. This then will provide an ideal opportunity for me to wrap and ship some much anticipated items to you. Would you like some Oregon dandelion seed heads as well?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I collect them with my black and decker portable vacuum. I guaranty nothing for the fertility, other than to say we've got alot! 
And remember everyone, dandelions will bloom from as low as 1/2" to 36" off the ground depending on how tall you allow them to grow. Mow them short, and you'll have future short flower stalks.


----------



## sibi

Thank you so much. I can't wait to see how they grow and how much my babies will love to eat them.



Cowboy_Ken said:


> I collect them with my black and decker portable vacuum. I guaranty nothing for the fertility, other than to say we've got alot!
> And remember everyone, dandelions will bloom from as low as 1/2" to 36" off the ground depending on how tall you allow them to grow. Mow them short, and you'll have future short flower stalks.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sendie, I believe should have exciting news for us tonight or tomorrow.


I just saw the post in redfoot section. Looks good, congrats!!!


Ok. I saw the announcement in the red foot section.


----------



## Jacqui

Exciting news as in an egg to go with the pancake?

*Goodest of good morning!!​*


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Naw. Sendie picked up the red foot in the reposted add in Houston.


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Kerryann, what has been the problem with work? And why isn't there a solution?
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> No resolution for me..
Click to expand...


We have a site that has some issues. We were supposed to do an upgrade that would help fix the issues potentially.. no guarantee.. but the upgrade hasn't been able to complete since Thursday which is taking a stressful situation and making it worse.


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Well, I decided to let my feet walk today so that I can get use to walking without pain.



How did that go?



sibi said:


> I went to Lowe's to check out some insulation and bought some odds and ends. I realized that I cannot shop with my hubby. He has no patience with looking and scouting for the best products. He says, if we're hiring someone to fix the shed for our sullies, what are we spending time looking at this stuff? I told him because I figured we can do the work ourselves. Wrong! If I weren't so sick I would do it myself like I have for years. I will just continue to surprise him as I've always done.



So are you going to do it yourself?


----------



## sibi

Who's doing the upgrade? And what kind of upgrade to do what? The reason why I ask is because maybe my hubby can help you. Give as much details, and I'll check with hubby.



Kerryann said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann, what has been the problem with work? And why isn't there a solution?
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> No resolution for me..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have a site that has some issues. We were supposed to do an upgrade that would help fix the issues potentially.. no guarantee.. but the upgrade hasn't been able to complete since Thursday which is taking a stressful situation and making it worse.
Click to expand...



No, if my hubby helps (does the work), then I'll help. If he won't do it, I'll just spend his money and hire someone to do it.


Jacqui said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I decided to let my feet walk today so that I can get use to walking without pain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did that go?
> 
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went to Lowe's to check out some insulation and bought some odds and ends. I realized that I cannot shop with my hubby. He has no patience with looking and scouting for the best products. He says, if we're hiring someone to fix the shed for our sullies, what are we spending time looking at this stuff? I told him because I figured we can do the work ourselves. Wrong! If I weren't so sick I would do it myself like I have for years. I will just continue to surprise him as I've always done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So are you going to do it yourself?
Click to expand...


The walk did me some good. The ulcers cleared up with that cream.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Went to the zoo today and the torts were out! Here are pics I took today.


----------



## Jacqui

I love that last "tortoise"!  

Sibi glad to hear the cream not only worked, but did so very quickly.


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Who's doing the upgrade? And what kind of upgrade to do what? The reason why I ask is because maybe my hubby can help you. Give as much details, and I'll check with hubby.
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann, what has been the problem with work? And why isn't there a solution?
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> No resolution for me..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have a site that has some issues. We were supposed to do an upgrade that would help fix the issues potentially.. no guarantee.. but the upgrade hasn't been able to complete since Thursday which is taking a stressful situation and making it worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, if my hubby helps (does the work), then I'll help. If he won't do it, I'll just spend his money and hire someone to do it.
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I decided to let my feet walk today so that I can get use to walking without pain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did that go?
> 
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went to Lowe's to check out some insulation and bought some odds and ends. I realized that I cannot shop with my hubby. He has no patience with looking and scouting for the best products. He says, if we're hiring someone to fix the shed for our sullies, what are we spending time looking at this stuff? I told him because I figured we can do the work ourselves. Wrong! If I weren't so sick I would do it myself like I have for years. I will just continue to surprise him as I've always done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So are you going to do it yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The walk did me some good. The ulcers cleared up with that cream.
Click to expand...




We don't do the development on the site and that has been the issue. We just do the hosting. The upgrade is over and complete yay  It was so stressful 

I am glad to hear your feets are doing better.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Ugh, rabbit "adopter" just messaged me saying she no longer wants the rabbits because they are too interested in her new 8 week old rabbit. Seriously? She didn't seem that dumb in person but I guess she is afterall. I asked her not to dump them in a park or shelter because I'm trying to network amongst rabbit fosters I know of to find them a safe home... I even re contacted the person who previously backed out due to family illness to see if she was doing well and still had any interest in rabbits. 

Seriously, why are there so many crappy lying people out there? I could never breed animals just because I fear too many would end up with bad owners ..


----------



## sibi

My feet aren't healed completely, it's just not awful looking and hurting as before. The cream the doc prescribed works great. But, if I have shoes have on for more than a couple of hours, it starts to get painful again. Anyhow, I hope everyone had a good weekend. We've back to a work week again. 

My torts are getting such a workout in the backyard that when I bring them in to clean up, eat, and get ready for bed, they all decide to to fight me on the clean-up and won't eat, and shoot straight for bed. Lights are out as early as 6 p.m. most nights.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



sibi said:


> My feet aren't healed completely, it's just not awful looking and hurting as before. The cream the doc prescribed works great. But, if I have shoes have on for more than a couple of hours, it starts to get painful again. Anyhow, I hope everyone had a good weekend. We've back to a work week again.
> 
> My torts are getting such a workout in the backyard that when I bring them in to clean up, eat, and get ready for bed, they all decide to to fight me on the clean-up and won't eat, and shoot straight for bed. Lights are out as early as 6 p.m. most nights.



Keep working on the feet 
So far the migration is a fabulous success but its only been a few hours. 
Wow.. Betty has been a nut job too.


----------



## Jacqui

Darn sorry about the rabbit deal. 

Sibi they may not be totally healed, but the progress so far sounds great!

KA glad that so far things are working well, fingers crossed it continues. How is Betty being a nut?


----------



## sibi

Hi Jacqui. How's Dude? I think he's been your shadow these pass few weeks, yes?


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Darn sorry about the rabbit deal.
> 
> Sibi they may not be totally healed, but the progress so far sounds great!
> 
> KA glad that so far things are working well, fingers crossed it continues. How is Betty being a nut?



She has excavated her enclosure at least three times a day. I never know how it will be laid out when I return to the kitchen next time. It's been too cold to take them outside but we should have some nice days this week. 
The site is still performing like a top


----------



## Yvonne G

A couple weeks ago I found an eastern box turtle with two tympanic absesses. Now yesterday I found one of the Texas tortoises with one. The box turtle is just about ready to be put back outside, and now I have another indoor habitat to care for. 

Last night Russian, Fat Betty, was digging in earnest. She finally laid 5 eggs.

William, my tortoise partner, was here yesterday and planted 5 white mullberry trees along the front of the Aldabran pen. He's going to espalier them along the fence line.

My two biggest Mep girls are both working (off and on) at modifying last year's nest. I wish one of them would pick a different spot. I have a feeling that crowding the nest might be one of the problems I face with not ever getting any babies from this species.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

sibi said:


> I checked both of their posts, and it appears that neither were on for a while. But, maybe those posts weren't updated. If Cowboy was on, be must of been on for a real brief time. well, I'm just missing the chats we use to have, that's all.
> 
> I wanted to share the news with you all about my foot. Most of you know I'm diabetic and I've been having trouble with my right foot for a long while now. It appears that I have ulcerations under the foot that is not looking good. My doctor took one look at it and said that if it were to get infected, I could be looking at a possible amputation. The problem is that it is Infected because it's sore and swollen. He said that it looks real clean even though I had a stage 4 of something. He gave me some antibiotics and a silver something cream to apply in the affected areas. I'm not very happy about this.



Hi Sibi & Hi all!
I have been missing you all but I really have not had a second to come on and if I did have a chance I was stuck catching up on chat and didn't want to respond until I had all the recent info on you all. 

Sibi, take care of that foot!! My Grandma started by getting a toe amputated and by the end of that year her leg was amputated up to her knee. Look into maggot therapy. I know it sounds terrible but it has been saving the limbs of diabetics for over a decade now. 

Sorry to talk about bugs and run. I miss you all and cannot wait to hear about everyone's spring & torts, I will try to be on tonight.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey. I, too, pop on and off. I've even been posting to help folks. The weather has just been â€œnice" as some would see it, so there are a lot of out door chores I've been doing. Gosh!


As far as maggots go, when ice fishing, using maggots as bait, the number one place to keep them so they don't freeze is ones lower lip between the gum and inside of the lip. I'm happy not ice fishing, thank you.


----------



## Kerryann

So earlier my mom texted me that my great aunt died and I didn't know she was even sick. Apparently she had cancer and they found it too late and she kept it quiet. Then Mikey comes home and tells me his aunt has cancer again. She had cancer before and beat it but now she has a different cancer. 

I am making rutabaga fries. That's my good news.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Did anyone see my posting in the for sale section? I felt that was as good a place as any.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Cancer sucks, sorry to hear it. Lost my grandpa, dog only aged 4.5 years, and almost my dad to cancer within 2 years... Thankfully my dad caught it in time and had money for treatment. 
My aunt passed from cancer just two months ago and I got news two days ago my step uncle just had a heart attack and keeled over. So I understand what you're going through.. 

The "bipolar" rabbit adopter has decided she's going to keep them for now and try things again. But tomorrow she may be texting me again saying I have to take them back.. Who knows? She's a 6 hr round trip drive from me and I work everyday, otherwise I'd just go and smack her upside the head and take them back...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

sibi said:


> Hi everyone, it's a celebration! Baby Runt hit the 1 pound marker! It took 6 months for him to go from 4 ozs. to 1 pound! At this rate, he should be gaining a pound and a half a year. Have a dance, a drink, an ice cream or whatever puts you in a celebrating mood. Jacqui or Yvonne, can you put on a celebrating image for Runt? Don't have access yet to one of those sites. Thanks.



Congrats to baby runt!!! I shall have some Cherry Garcia Froyo in his honor!! Good job Sibi!!


----------



## Kerryann

RosieRedfoot said:


> Cancer sucks, sorry to hear it. Lost my grandpa, dog only aged 4.5 years, and almost my dad to cancer within 2 years... Thankfully my dad caught it in time and had money for treatment.
> My aunt passed from cancer just two months ago and I got news two days ago my step uncle just had a heart attack and keeled over. So I understand what you're going through..
> 
> The "bipolar" rabbit adopter has decided she's going to keep them for now and try things again. But tomorrow she may be texting me again saying I have to take them back.. Who knows? She's a 6 hr round trip drive from me and I work everyday, otherwise I'd just go and smack her upside the head and take them back...



Yah cancer sucks.  We lost a friend last year to cancer too. I am shocked by my aunt though, I saw her at christmas and knew nothing at all was wrong.
Mike's aunt had cancer and didn't change her ways to fully heal.


----------



## sibi

I'm so glad to see our buddies back on chat. It was lonely without Cowboy, Erin, Thalatte, Rosieredfoot, and others. Thanks Erin for celebrating with me for Baby Runt. He' losing his baby looks now that he's growing a bit. my sullies are enjoying their outdoor enclosure. We'll be working on the shed this weekend. I hope to put them into it soon so that they get use to the place as their permanent housing.

Yes Cowboy, I saw your post. I bad to go back two times to see what was for sale Lol. Good job with that.


How's everyone doing?


----------



## Jacqui

I am frustrated.  A couple of weeks ago my son asked me to pay off his Kohl's card for him in trade for a loan he had made me earlier. No problem and sounds simple right? Ha!

1) I tried paying it off online, no go since I did not have his card in my hand to get information off of.

2) Called the customer service folks. They were to bill my debit card the money.

3) Day later checked my bank acct.  They took the money from my son's acct not mine. So up to the hill to call them to fix it. Talked to a female supervisor. She said she would fix it.

4) Day or two later I check my bank acct. They did remove it from my son's acct and charged mine. (I did not look close they actually charge me $10 extra .

5) A day or so later I looked at my bank acct. and guess what another charge was on it from Kohls making two payments each for $10 over the balance I had requested to be paid off. So go to the top of the hill and talked to a new supervisor (Nathan) which took two times them hanging up on me while I was on the endless hold. So Nathan was suppose to fix the issue.

6) A day or so later, one charge is gone, but the other one is still $10 over.

7) A couple of days later I am looking at my bank card tonight and guess what...that's right I have a new charge from them and this one is now $20 over. My son, not knowing the issues I have been having has now cancelled his card. So now I must go into my bank (45 miles away one way) get a paper copy of my statement and fax them it. (So more time, gas, and money for all that).


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> I am frustrated.  A couple of weeks ago my son asked me to pay off his Kohl's card for him in trade for a loan he had made me earlier. No problem and sounds simple right? Ha!
> 
> 1) I tried paying it off online, no go since I did not have his card in my hand to get information off of.
> 
> 2) Called the customer service folks. They were to bill my debit card the money.
> 
> 3) Day later checked my bank acct.  They took the money from my son's acct not mine. So up to the hill to call them to fix it. Talked to a female supervisor. She said she would fix it.
> 
> 4) Day or two later I check my bank acct. They did remove it from my son's acct and charged mine. (I did not look close they actually charge me $10 extra .
> 
> 5) A day or so later I looked at my bank acct. and guess what another charge was on it from Kohls making two payments each for $10 over the balance I had requested to be paid off. So go to the top of the hill and talked to a new supervisor (Nathan) which took two times them hanging up on me while I was on the endless hold. So Nathan was suppose to fix the issue.
> 
> 6) A day or so later, one charge is gone, but the other one is still $10 over.
> 
> 7) A couple of days later I am looking at my bank card tonight and guess what...that's right I have a new charge from them and this one is now $20 over. My son, not knowing the issues I have been having has now cancelled his card. So now I must go into my bank (45 miles away one way) get a paper copy of my statement and fax them it. (So more time, gas, and money for all that).



That sucks  they should have to reimburse you for taking more than you authorized.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

This morning, Karen woke me with the sentence, â€œYour stupid dog got into a skunk again!" Seconds later confirmation came drifting into the bedroom. Stupid dog! Third time. Ugh.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Reality check: HAPPY 80th BIRTHDAY to Willie Nelson. ðŸ»ðŸŽ‰


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Been too rainy here lately to work on plotting out Rosie's outdoor pen. And me having work everyday from like 3-10pm doesn't help much either since I sleep in, get up, eat, take care of the zoo, shower, do random chores that need to be done and go to work. Maybe tomorrow when I have a day off... 

Trying to figure out a good outdoor pen solution that isn't permanently installed and is dog proof. I'm thinking a wood frame with the thicker wire on all sides and boards at her level to keep her from seeing out or being able to get caught in the wire. 

Here's hoping for a non rainy day on my day off, or else I'm gonna need another good series for my kindle!


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi Kim:

I have quite a few James Patterson books, and all of the "Women's Murder Club" series is on Kindle...I think so far it's 1 through 11, but you can pre-order 12. I just finished #8, "The 8th Confession." 

Then after lunch I watched two episodes of the 5th season of Wagon Train.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Thanks for the suggestions!

Of course now it gets sunnier as I have to go to work...


----------



## Kerryann

Happy Tuesday 
I was so hectic today. I don't know why things are so crazy. 


Oh I saw something sad tonight. I almost lost it. I saw a poor turtle in the road ran over. He or she was very large and had obviously passed on  I was so sad. I almost had the instinct to get out in traffic and get the body off the road but I thought I might end up right there next to it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann said:


> Oh I saw something sad tonight. I almost lost it. I saw a poor turtle in the road ran over. He or she was very large and had obviously passed on  I was so sad. I almost had the instinct to get out in traffic and get the body off the road but I thought I might end up right there next to it.



Had that happened, we would all have a turtle martyr. It is sad. Here, we never have the opportunity to see such things. Mainly possums which are not indigenous. .


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I saw something sad tonight. I almost lost it. I saw a poor turtle in the road ran over. He or she was very large and had obviously passed on  I was so sad. I almost had the instinct to get out in traffic and get the body off the road but I thought I might end up right there next to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had that happened, we would all have a turtle martyr. It is sad. Here, we never have the opportunity to see such things. Mainly possums which are not indigenous. .
Click to expand...


It was in the same spot where we saw a mom and about five ducklets get smooshed two years ago. We rescued the rest (10) and had them for the weekend until we could get in touch with a wildlife rehabilitation place. The neat thing was that the mom duck had rescued a stray and the odd duckling was a rare endangered type. He was so cute. well they were all cute. only 5 ended up making it when we went back to see them and I cried my eyes out but the woman said that the other two were probably weak. Here's a pic of them playing in the tub. 



Obviously it's a pond crossing spot.


----------



## sibi

People just don't look or check their surroundings. I can't see someone running over a large turtle unless they were speeding and couldn't swerve in time. And, ducks especially a pond crossing is inexcusable. i don't know what kind of people are in this world, but I don't like it!!!


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



sibi said:


> People just don't look or check their surroundings. I can't see someone running over a large turtle unless they were speeding and couldn't swerve in time. And, ducks especially a pond crossing is inexcusable. i don't know what kind of people are in this world, but I don't like it!!!



The person who hit the ducks kept driving. We got out and boxed them up. It took forever.
The turtle was in the middle of one of the lanes. It was in heavy traffic area and on a curve. I can't imagine how you wouldn't see it still.


----------



## sibi

I lived on lake street in a town in NJ. and i saw a large, large tortoise off the side of the road. I ran down the stairs and outside for fear that someone would hit the tort. The speed limit on that suburban road was 35, but people use to speed much faster to get to the nearby hwy. Anyhow, I get to the tortoise who was struggling to get to the lake side and its carapace was cracked clear through. I cried and moved it further off the road. He,she was still alive. I called animal control to send someone to get it to a vet. I said it probably needed to be euthanized, but I didn't want it to suffer anymore. That may be why I have torts today. I just love those buggers!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

There was a study done at one point in time that worked out the percentages of people that would go out of there way to run over a snake. From what I remember the highest percentage were males 18-28 yrs. no quotes. People are messed up and I think often they don't know it.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> There was a study done at one point in time that worked out the percentages of people that would go out of there way to run over a snake. From what I remember the highest percentage were males 18-28 yrs. no quotes. People are messed up and I think often they don't know it.



Killing anything that way just boggles my mind.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I believe it to be a control issue. Not a lack of self control, but a controlling something issue.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



sibi said:


> I lived on lake street in a town in NJ. and i saw a large, large tortoise off the side of the road. I ran down the stairs and outside for fear that someone would hit the tort. The speed limit on that suburban road was 35, but people use to speed much faster to get to the nearby hwy. Anyhow, I get to the tortoise who was struggling to get to the lake side and its carapace was cracked clear through. I cried and moved it further off the road. He,she was still alive. I called animal control to send someone to get it to a vet. I said it probably needed to be euthanized, but I didn't want it to suffer anymore. That may be why I have torts today. I just love those buggers!



Aww that's so sad


----------



## sibi

I think it's even worse than a control issue. A famous philosopher named Kant once said that purposely killing any animal is a prelude to human abuse or violence, and I wholeheartedly agree with him. I've seen more about the dark side of people than anyone should ever experience. And, each time, it started with the abuse of animals.So, if you ask me, I think people who purposely hurt or kill animal, prey on the most vulnerable. That's not just mental instability, which can also be the case, but it's just plain evil!!!


Cowboy_Ken said:


> I believe it to be a control issue. Not a lack of self control, but a controlling something issue.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm watching a PBS program on the Dust Bowl right now.


----------



## sibi

Ok guys, I'll speak to you tomorrow.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Night Sibi. Pleasant dreams?


----------



## Jacqui

*Good Morning!​*



​


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I feel like that every morning. Lol.


Some woman is suing a makeup company claiming their 24 hour makeup doesn't last 24 hours. I love America!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Yeah, and a while back someone was suing the sandwich store because the foot-long sub wasn't quite a foot long.

What's wrong with these people?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

They don't have turtles/tortoises. If they did, they wouldn't have all this free time in their hands to come up with this stuff.


----------



## LolaMyLove

Jacqui said:


> *Good Morning!​*
> 
> 
> 
> ​




That is awesome! Made me smile today. Now can someone come help me pressure wash this house! Its going to be 90 today and I have to work in the sun all day... No Bueno!!


----------



## Yvonne G

90 in San Francisco? That's terrible!!!!! I'm from SF, where we wore sweaters or jackets every day outside. Lived there for about 20 years. Give me good old Clovis heat any day over SF fog. Every evening you could see the fog start rolling down over the hills. At least here we only get fog in the winter time.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

littlestella said:


> I'll help do yours if I can borrow the pressure washer after for our house. I'm using a bucket and scrub brush.


----------



## Jacqui

It's only going to be in the 40s today with snow moving in.

I don't mind law suits where things are sold as something and found to be false. What I did not like was the one where they won the one with McDonald's coffee being hot.




Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'll help do yours if I can borrow the pressure washer after for our house. I'm using a bucket and scrub brush.



To bad your not close. I have the machine out in the garage, I tried it once didn't like it, so now it just sits.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We've got a mini heat wave here as well 80's into next week.


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh no, Jacqui! You're still getting snow? Here is it May 1st. Its supposed to be spring time. I have to admit, it gets pretty hot here in the summer, but I'd still rather live here than there. I just hate cold weather!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Jeff has been driving in snow all morning trying to get out of CO before it gets shut down. We are suppose to get an inch of it tonight.

Sorta frustrating because you have to just sit and wait to see how the cold/snow reacts to the plants that are out there now. I keep putting off planting the tomatoes and peppers because each week we seem to have a day or two of cold then go back to hot (80s). 

I did see that yesterday the grapes are just now starting to bud out.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yeah, I saw on the news that one of the Dakotas was having a really bad storm problem and it was heading east. Well, hopefully,this will be the last of it for you and next week you can just plant and sit in the sun to your heart's content!


----------



## LolaMyLove

Unfortunately I'm inland more then SF (East Bay, WC) no ocean breeze for us.  
I'm renting the pressure washer, its $45 for the day, but Ive never used one and now my husband is terrified that I'm going to shoot a window out. No faith...LOL
I'm an official "Valley Girl" from LA back in the 80's so I should be used to the heat. (110 in the summers in Northridge) but I've become old and spoiled to the Bay Area weather, so 90 degrees to too hot for this chick!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

â€œLike Oh My God!" Be careful with the end of the p. w. a friend of mine took of the tip of an index finger when he reached to tighten the tip, nozzle.


----------



## Jacqui

I recall us making a deliver to SF and how cold it was there after roasting every where else.


----------



## Yvonne G

I found this cute animated clip art that I want to put as my signature, but I can't copy/paste it and have it still be animated. Anyone know how to do it?

http://school.discoveryeducation.com/clipart/clip/ani-turtle.html


----------



## LolaMyLove

Thanks for scaring me Ken ... I'll watch my appendages...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

littlestella said:


> Thanks for scaring me Ken ... I'll watch my appendages...



And its very easy to strip the paint off a house with a pressure washer.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Jacqui said:


> Yes, grams.



Poo, my dang computer crashed the day after this  I really need to break down and get the app for my phone!

Yes, grams... holy cow can you imagine him being 100lbs!!!!? YIKES, with his attitude he'd be destroying the house. 

School is okay, finals are this week. I am never taking calculus online again... this teacher ruined it for me. I always turned everything in on time and felt pretty confident about it... but he NEVER posted grades until about a week ago, and I have a C in the class because apparently I had no idea what I was doing, but how was I supposed to know without seeing the grades I got on my homework and quizzes?


----------



## Jacqui




----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


>



I had one of those. I'm sure we got it at Monkey-Wards!


----------



## Yvonne G

How did you do that? I couldn't find the IMG or the URL.


Thanks, Jacqui...I copied the codes from your post using my super moderator powers!


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

I want one!


----------



## LolaMyLove

I think I'll rent the smallest unit, 1000psi just so I don't hurt myself or the house. Our old neighbor (a crazy ex-felon meth-head) used to pressure wash his trees in the middle of the night. You could see that thing taking off full branches. Dont ask me why he would wash his trees but I'm guessing it was the same reason he was digging a hold in his yard to "look for dinosaurs". 

Small and simple works for me. Just want to remove dirt and cobwebs, not my fingers or siding.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Take the cobwebs down with a broom first. Otherwise, you will blast the webs to your house. 
As for why a meth head was doing anything odd, I think the operative question would start with why be a meth head.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Is anyone here a big aquarium person?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> Is anyone here a big aquarium person?



Karen, my very patient wife, is very much into aquariums. Tropical fresh.


But neither of us are very â€œbig"! Lol


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I've got a 55 gallon aquarium but it has rodents in it... Does that make me a big aquarium person? Just kidding 

Had so much trouble falling asleep last night.. But with no work today I slept in till 11 to make up for it. 

Seems like today isn't rainy, but all that rain certainly did bring about a whole swarm of mosquitoes! Since I didn't grow up here my body swells up more in response to these mozzies than it used to so I'm not looking forward to my first few bites >.<


----------



## LolaMyLove

How big? I have a 60gal.

The ex-neighbor was fun to watch from afar. Just tried to avoid any real interaction with him. He wasn't playing with a full deck when he was sober, add in a few chemicals and he was down right scary. After he moved out we found out that he had removed the boards between our fences and was entering our back yard at night. We found all kinds of our stuff in his house after he left. My kayak paddles, my husbands mountain bike parts, our plants... We moved shortly there after too.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Fortunately, we've never had any issues out here. It's amazing the affect blue and red strobe lights can have on the seedy side of society. Just turn them on a couple times randomly in the darkness of night and paranoid folks just move on.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Ok, I take that back.. It's dreary and looking like it wants to rain again, plus it's getting blustery.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I tell people that we don't have neighborhood watch here, we have neighborhood swat. The tag line is, â€œIf you're not in my crosshairs, you're in my neighbors". Respectful folks laugh, the bad side look at each other all uncomfortable like!


----------



## LolaMyLove

That is so funny, the neighbor across the street installed strobe lights, so any movement on the property set it off. It did work for her. Its sad when good neighborhoods go bad. After 11 years there we had to move for our kids sake. Everyone is much happier now and my kids can play outside again.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

As for home security, the sheriff deputy lives across the road and usually has a patrol car parked very visibly. We've accidentally left the front door unlocked and nothing bad happened. Which is unusual in a lot of suburban areas nowadays.


----------



## LolaMyLove

Ok...off to get a sunburn, wash a house and hopefully keep my fingers. Wish me luck!


----------



## Jacqui

littlestella said:


> We found all kinds of our stuff in his house after he left. My kayak paddles, my husbands mountain bike parts, our plants... We moved shortly there after too.



Question... how would you have found your stuff in his house after he moved?


----------



## LolaMyLove

He moved out in the middle of the night and left the house wide open, the next day we found the whole in the fence and went looking around. Every door and window was wide open, it turned out the bank had foreclosed on him. He trashed the whole house.


Hole... Auto type is not my friend


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

I only have one fish tank but I have been getting so obsessed with it lately. I am trying to breed a fish that of course only thrives and spawns in soft acidic water... and I'm trying to do this using the liquid rock we have for water here in Nebraska.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Was out pricing fencing materials to enclose Rosie's outdoor pen that we're possibly building soon-ish. Mostly depends on how much my next paycheck is... But I bought the dogs a jolly ball since Prince (the yellow lab) is obsessed with balls. I found one that has a rope through it, since they love throwing around rope toys too, so they think it's the best thing ever (next to eating, that is)!

Well, as you can see in the video Prince thinks it's the best thing ever and Dante keeps looking at me like, "where's mine?"

[video=youtube]http://youtu.be/kxhbxzKbSnU[/video]


At 00:31 you see his happy dog face. When he's not distracted by killing bees, chasing squirrels/toys, or wanting attention he's making that face. And yes, that carpetting on the porch used to be green but now, due to some shedding yellow beast, it's speckled. They're shedding SOOO bad right now I need to befriend a groomer.


----------



## Jacqui

Love Prince's tail thumps!  Dante has beautiful eyes.

I just had a pleasant surprise an hour or two ago, my youngest daughter dropped by and took me out for supper.  Now she is on her way to work. Hope she isn't late, but she is cutting it short especially since the roads could go bad before she makes it home/work.


----------



## Kerryann

Hi, happy night. 
The tortoise optimism pic is so cute. 
My neighbor is safe from everything but petty crime like blow up penguin murder. 
I have two aquariums. I love my loaches. 
Betty's shell is better.


----------



## Yvonne G

Kerryann said:


> Hi, happy night.
> The tortoise optimism pic is so cute.
> My neighbor is safe from everything but petty crime like blow up penguin murder.
> I have two aquariums. I love my loaches.
> Betty's shell is better.



Ah...short and to the point!


----------



## sibi

Happy night to you too. I'm trying to get the tort image. We'll see if I can get it. Ok, now that I've got it as a thumbnail, how do I insert it into my post as animated? Does anyone know?






Yvonne G said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, happy night.
> The tortoise optimism pic is so cute.
> My neighbor is safe from everything but petty crime like blow up penguin murder.
> I have two aquariums. I love my loaches.
> Betty's shell is better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah...short and to the point!
Click to expand...



http://s1346.photobucket.com/user/sibi77/media/babyturtleinislanddish_zps37267123.gif.html

This is just to see if my image took.

http://i289.photobucket.com/albums/ll208/Jacqturtle/babyturtleinislanddish_zps9dc40717.gif


http://s289.photobucket.com/user/Jacqturtle/media/babyturtleinislanddish_zps9dc40717.gif.html


testing my images


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Testing out adding photos from my phone... pretty fishies!

Sent from my LG-LS970 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So I may have mentioned that I'm babysitting Little Ricky's sibling this weekend. I got two from Tom the Roach Man at the same time. One is Little Ricky and one is my friends. I kept for myself the larger of the two. Well my friend just dropped hers off, and I can't believe how much bigger hers is than Little Ricky! We're talking 100 gms larger and physically bigger with a more domed and darker shell. I'll post pictures tomorrow. .


----------



## sibi

Maybe she's been eating more mazuri than lil Ricky.


Cowboy_Ken said:


> So I may have mentioned that I'm babysitting Little Ricky's sibling this weekend. I got two from Tom the Roach Man at the same time. One is Little Ricky and one is my friends. I kept for myself the larger of the two. Well my friend just dropped hers off, and I can't believe how much bigger hers is than Little Ricky! We're talking 100 gms larger and physically bigger with a more domed and darker shell. I'll post pictures tomorrow. .




I just found this cute image. Hope it shows up.

http://s1346.photobucket.com/user/sibi77/media/ba683_zps29b06f5f.gif.html?sort=3&o=0


Here we go again...you all have got to check out the new hatchling image.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

sibi said:


> So that's what I asked. Nope. Little Ricky eats more of everything. Just goes to show youâ€¦
> 
> 
> Or shows to go you.


----------



## sibi

So, really, why is lil Ricky smaller than his sibling?


Cowboy_Ken said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> So that's what I asked. Nope. Little Ricky eats more of everything. Just goes to show youâ€¦
> 
> 
> Or shows to go you.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I don't know. What irks me is when I picked which to keep, I picked the largest one with the highest domed carapace. Not so much now. Lol. But she is doing a great job caring for the little bloak. It remains nameless until the sex can be determined. I gave her one of my earlier enclosures so that helps I'm sure.


----------



## sibi

Well, you know things change. I bet lil Ricky will outweigh her in time. If your tort is really a male, it may be smaller anyway. But, at this point, no one can tell the sex yet. My boogers are really large, but Beasty Boy is supper large and because of his personality, I really think he's male. Honey girl is catching up to him and I can barely tell the difference now. I hope I don't end up with two males. I'll have to get a pretty strong female later down the road. Did you check out the little hatching image on my last post?


Cowboy_Ken said:


> I don't know. What irks me is when I picked which to keep, I picked the largest one with the highest domed carapace. Not so much now. Lol. But she is doing a great job caring for the little bloak. It remains nameless until the sex can be determined. I gave her one of my earlier enclosures so that helps I'm sure.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I saw the picture and you're new profile picture. : )


----------



## Jacqui

*Good Morning!!​*
Tonight we go under a freeze warning with temps expected to only be 27.  There go so many of my pretty green leaves and blooms outside.


Jeff is having a CAT scan this am and then has the day off and tomorrow goes to his Onocologist. I have this long list of "Honey Do's" for his day. The weather has now turned to low 30s, winds, we have snow on the ground and got well over an inch maybe two of rain yesterday. All the things on my list need to be done outside.  Such as see if the lawn mower works, working on gates, moving an enclosure, and fixing and caulking an upper story window.  Some how I don't think he is going to get any of the list done.


----------



## LolaMyLove

Did anyone else in the bay area wake up to the strong smell of camp fire smoke? I opened the back door and it was like getting smacked in the face with it. I can't tell if its just smoke from the Napa fires or if something closer is now burning. We live a block from the open space so its got me nervous.


----------



## SpdTrtl

sibi said:


> My boogers are really large,


[/quote]

LOL...I did a double take. I was thinking why would someone say that??


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

SpdTrtl said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> My boogers are really large,
Click to expand...


LOL...I did a double take. I was thinking why would someone say that??
[/quote]

We share a lot here in pretend chat!! 
Just as I was preparing to retire last night, I took Ava out to relieve herself and to have a pre-bed smoke. We were out maybe 5 mins. and Ava started to bark, called her down and yes, you guessed it, another skunking! I used all the hydrogen peroxide day before yesterday cleaning her up from that skunk, so she got to spend the night down at the barn. Now I am forced to go to town earlier than I ever want to. I'm not even sure if town opens this early!


For those keeping score:

Ava-0
Skunks-4


----------



## Kerryann

Yvonne G said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, happy night.
> The tortoise optimism pic is so cute.
> My neighbor is safe from everything but petty crime like blow up penguin murder.
> I have two aquariums. I love my loaches.
> Betty's shell is better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah...short and to the point!
Click to expand...


I am trying to communicate and have a life but my brain is still in analytics mode 




sibi said:


> Maybe she's been eating more mazuri than lil Ricky.
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I may have mentioned that I'm babysitting Little Ricky's sibling this weekend. I got two from Tom the Roach Man at the same time. One is Little Ricky and one is my friends. I kept for myself the larger of the two. Well my friend just dropped hers off, and I can't believe how much bigger hers is than Little Ricky! We're talking 100 gms larger and physically bigger with a more domed and darker shell. I'll post pictures tomorrow. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just found this cute image. Hope it shows up.
> 
> http://s1346.photobucket.com/user/sibi77/media/ba683_zps29b06f5f.gif.html?sort=3&o=0
> 
> 
> Here we go again...you all have got to check out the new hatchling image.
Click to expand...





awww hatching is soooo cute ... awwww 




Jacqui said:


> *Good Morning!!​*
> Tonight we go under a freeze warning with temps expected to only be 27.  There go so many of my pretty green leaves and blooms outside.
> 
> 
> Jeff is having a CAT scan this am and then has the day off and tomorrow goes to his Onocologist. I have this long list of "Honey Do's" for his day. The weather has now turned to low 30s, winds, we have snow on the ground and got well over an inch maybe two of rain yesterday. All the things on my list need to be done outside.  Such as see if the lawn mower works, working on gates, moving an enclosure, and fixing and caulking an upper story window.  Some how I don't think he is going to get any of the list done.





Ugh I am so sorry you haven't gotten the spring weather yet full time yet  I have a list of Kerry dos like my windows that need to get done but when I get home my brain can't do it. It's like I still haven't gone back to a normal life yet. ??? I am confused.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Someone on CL posted a "group of torts" for sale... They include a radiated, 2 leopards, and 2 sulcata. They have only a 3x 2 table for them all since the leos/rad live together and the sulcatas have a 20 gallon.. Ugh.. They have to rehome the radiated inside state lines legally and at least they know it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

RosieRedfoot said:


> Someone on CL posted a "group of torts" for sale... They include a radiated, 2 leopards, and 2 sulcata. They have only a 3x 2 table for them all since the leos/rad live together and the sulcatas have a 20 gallon.. Ugh.. They have to rehome the radiated inside state lines legally and at least they know it.



Did you post a â€œreposted ads"?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

No, I didn't yet. I'm on my phone so that's a pain in the rear to do longer posts or ones containing multiple medias.


$1900 for the radiated. If only I was made of money... I really like the look of the radiateds, I just need to convince the zoo they won't miss like one of the dozen in that herd of theirs  

Oh well, not like I have the room inside for a second winter enclosure right now. My bf says he wants an Aldabra or galap roaming the yard and an English mastiff (for inside). I told him that not every animal we have has to be giant but he fails to see why not. He was slightly disappointed when I told him Rosie won't be getting all that large.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ask him if you can get an ostrich!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Having an animal get skunked is one joy I have never had and never want to have. Poor Ava, but you would think she would learn.

Well off to change out of chore clothes into good clothes to be ready for my not handsome, but very lovable husband to take me out for a romantic lunch... okay so not romantic either, but lunch is good enough.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui:

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Gals wouldn't look twice at my husband, however, to me he was very sexy!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ava might learn. Last night I thought of a new use for an empty barn. She spent the night out there instead of the house with her comfy dig bed next to our bed. I still believe I figure this stuff out now because my brain spends no time translating Yvonne's handle. 
Ava is pretty, she doesn't need to be smart! Maybe just arm candy for a bulldog.


----------



## sibi

I'm so sorry that you are having a freeze, Jacqui. I hate it when a freak front comes in with freezing temps. It kills all the blooms. But, I'm happy that Jeff is home. Enjoy your time together. 

Who broke up my sentence to read, "My boogers are really big,"? It was so funny! I can't believe the things that i say or text. Maybe it's because i don't naturally think like that, it sure can be funny!


Kerryann, I think you have your job so efficiently that you don't k ow how to relax read do stuff around the house. I guess it can be confusing, but I have faith in you. You can do it!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Hi, I just sat down and need to get up in 15 minutes to take Lily to Daisy's. So I thought I would catch up on chat and drop a few lines. 

Jacqui, I hope your lunch was surprisingly romantic and that Jeff's oncologist visit went well! 

We are pretty much all moved in at this point and have been living here for almost 2 weeks now. The entire basement of the "old" house is still full of all of our dry food storage and other prep stuff so we are going to rent a truck and move that over this weekend on our own so our realator can do some open houses at our house. That's all my news I have just been unpacking and meeting with carpenters, roofers, a plumber and an electrician. So I took a break today and ran around my new neighbor hood with the little guy in his stroller and was surprised by how many more people were walking or running than in my old neighborhood. Ok, off to Daisy's


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It's about time you checked in. Little Ricky's sibling is staying over for the weekend.
View attachment 43261

Little Ricky is on the left.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui I hope you are having a good visit and a nice lunch with your hubster. 


sibi said:


> I'm so sorry that you are having a freeze, Jacqui. I hate it when a freak front comes in with freezing temps. It kills all the blooms. But, I'm happy that Jeff is home. Enjoy your time together.
> 
> Who broke up my sentence to read, "My boogers are really big,"? It was so funny! I can't believe the things that i say or text. Maybe it's because i don't naturally think like that, it sure can be funny!
> 
> 
> Kerryann, I think you have your job so efficiently that you don't k ow how to relax read do stuff around the house. I guess it can be confusing, but I have faith in you. You can do it!





Yes today I went into work and I caught up with so much stuff. It was crazy how much stuff I got done in such a short amount of time. Today was a nice day and the weather was gorgeous. 


Cowboy_Ken said:


> It's about time you checked in. Little Ricky's sibling is staying over for the weekend.
> Little Ricky is on the left.


He stayed little because you stereotyped him.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

As long as Little Ricky is gaining he is doing great why is he little Ricky btw is there a big Ricky walking around somewhere? Although, it will be funny calling him Little Rickyin 5 years or so!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Way back in the old days of black and white TV, there was a show called, â€œI Love Lucy". Desi and Lucy's little boy was named Ricky. When he would show up at the Tropicana Club, the band members called him, â€œLittle Ricky". The name work out for my Little Ricky, and fits with my big sulcata, Fred. Fred, in the TV show was the apartment super where Desi, Lucy, and Ricky lived. He and his wife Ethel were close friends of theirs.


----------



## sibi

Lol, that's true. I don't know what I'll call Beasty Boy and Honey Girl if they turn out to be opposite sexes.
Kerryann, you definitely do better at work than at home. What drives you?

Erin, I really missed you. I've been feeling your absence. Hope you keep coming back on chat.

Cowboy, I think Ricky has great coloring and he's absolutely adorable!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Karen had said, one day awhile back, Little Ricky was gonna be pretty funny when he's 100 lbs.


----------



## sibi

Well, you may have to wait till he's 20 years old. Bit, why would he be funny at 100 lbs?


Cowboy_Ken said:


> Karen had said, one day awhile back, Little Ricky was gonna be pretty funny when he's 100 lbs.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Because he wants to be a standup comedian when he's older. 

Get it, get it, do ya, huh?





No really because his name is â€œLITTLE" Ricky.


----------



## sibi

You You know, I just read your post on "I Love Lucy," now it all makes sense hahah

Well, lil guys are funny I guess to compensate for their size Too bad it really doesn't apply to tortoises. It would be hilarious.


Cowboy_Ken said:


> Because he wants to be a standup comedian when he's older.
> 
> Get it, get it, do ya, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No really because his name is â€œLITTLE" Ricky.


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Lol, that's true. I don't know what I'll call Beasty Boy and Honey Girl if they turn out to be opposite sexes.
> Kerryann, you definitely do better at work than at home. What drives you?
> 
> Erin, I really missed you. I've been feeling your absence. Hope you keep coming back on chat.
> 
> Cowboy, I think Ricky has great coloring and he's absolutely adorable!



I perform best under stress.  I am actually having some serious stress now about a new huge project at the end of this month.  It's not going to make me not sleep hopefully though.


----------



## sibi

Kerryann, you remind me of myself when I had this big job in New York City. I was in the prime of my life, and I was able to work best under extreme stress. I never liked what I was going through, but I worked my way up the corporate ladder. Things were good...but, it will catch up to you someday! You'lleither become an alcoholic or insane, or both. I had to leave New York for my own good. That was 25 years ago. And, now, at 60, I have real bad diabetes, had a heart attack, and a host of other illnesses. Why? Because stress kills the body slowly, but when it catches up, and it does, it's quick and merciless. Take advice from someone who's been there. Learn how to relax and leave whatever is going to rob you of living before it's too late. 


Kerryann said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, that's true. I don't know what I'll call Beasty Boy and Honey Girl if they turn out to be opposite sexes.
> Kerryann, you definitely do better at work than at home. What drives you?
> 
> Erin, I really missed you. I've been feeling your absence. Hope you keep coming back on chat.
> 
> Cowboy, I think Ricky has great coloring and he's absolutely adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I perform best under stress.  I am actually having some serious stress now about a new huge project at the end of this month.  It's not going to make me not sleep hopefully though.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



sibi said:


> Kerryann, you remind me of myself when I had this big job in New York City. I was in the prime of my life, and I was able to work best under extreme stress. I never liked what I was going through, but I worked my way up the corporate ladder. Things were good...but, it will catch up to you someday! You'lleither become an alcoholic or insane, or both. I had to leave New York for my own good. That was 25 years ago. And, now, at 60, I have real bad diabetes, had a heart attack, and a host of other illnesses. Why? Because stress kills the body slowly, but when it catches up, and it does, it's quick and merciless. Take advice from someone who's been there. Learn how to relax and leave whatever is going to rob you of living before it's too late.
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, that's true. I don't know what I'll call Beasty Boy and Honey Girl if they turn out to be opposite sexes.
> Kerryann, you definitely do better at work than at home. What drives you?
> 
> Erin, I really missed you. I've been feeling your absence. Hope you keep coming back on chat.
> 
> Cowboy, I think Ricky has great coloring and he's absolutely adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I perform best under stress.  I am actually having some serious stress now about a new huge project at the end of this month.  It's not going to make me not sleep hopefully though.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I plan to start working less when I have a kid but honestly being bored makes me stressed too. It's crazy but true. When I was in the hospital the cardiologist found that when I was working my blood pressure drops. I actually love 90% of my job normally. I even enjoyed the work I was doing on the problem site but it was the hours that was killing me.


Oh I forgot to mention there were two bomb scares downtown Detroit today near my office


----------



## sibi

Man, you're surrounded by stress. You may feel like you need stress. I was like that too. My life had to be constantly putting out fires, but the consequences are too high a price to pay. Look, you already have a heart problem. If you think you're gonna slow down when you have a kid, think twice. My husband just talked about his stressful situations at work, and I mentioned to him about the stresses you're going through, and he said to tell you to get a CHI machine. It's the greatest invention that was ever discovered. It really releases stress like you've never experienced before. It's better than acupuncture, and less expensive than a weeks vacation to a tropical island.


----------



## Yvonne G

Regarding the male/female name (Beasty boy)...

My sister has a young tortoise that is in and out of the hospital tank. She is having a very hard time keeping it healthy, and has named it Hospital Girl. Well, after a couple years it has become apparent that Hosptial Girl is a boy. The tortoise still has the same name, and it's very hard to say "he" when talking about him. The brain doesn't want to convert the "girl" to he/him.

But, its just a name. I think when Beasty Boy grows up to be a ginormous girl, her name will be very cute and a good topic of conversation.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning all,
Just a quick note to let all the Iproduct users know that there is an update available for May 3rd. I don't know if its an overall app update or just for Iproducts. Carry on...


----------



## RosieRedfoot

So I collected three earthworms for Rosie to eat and put them in a metal bowl with some soil. I went to give them to her today and they're gone! I checked the soil closely, the bowl, the floor, etc. and they've up and vanished! So confused where they went to...


----------



## Kerryann

I was worried about a meeting today but it went well.


----------



## Jacqui

RosieRedfoot said:


> So I collected three earthworms for Rosie to eat and put them in a metal bowl with some soil. I went to give them to her today and they're gone! I checked the soil closely, the bowl, the floor, etc. and they've up and vanished! So confused where they went to...



I bet they crawled out and away. I often have worms making a break for it.


Jeff had his CAT scan yesterday and today we got the mixed results. The good news is there is no sign of cancer.  The bad is it shows his stomach is not pushing the food out like it should be.  So when they removed the tumor from his stomach they either made it too tight, sewed it wrong, clipped it too small, or he has a lot of scar tissue there. So now we are adding a visit to the surgeon in his next rounds of Dr visits next month. Then most likely he will be seeing a stomach specialist. Best guess at this point is another round of surgery and if he doesn't do that they may have to put in a feeding tube that bypasses the stomach.

But hey, the sun is out! 




Kerryann said:


> I was worried about a meeting today but it went well.



Yippy!! You need more like that (the going well part, not the being worried before hand part)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yay and boo concerning Jeff. Sorry about the stomach part. Could he have maybe just ingested some of his substrate?(though in his case that would be a semi seat cushion!). Maybe a warm soak for a couple days at 15-20 mins at a time would help things move along better. If he goes off his feed, don't forget baby food helps.


----------



## mctlong

Sorry to hear about Jeff. I'm glad there's no sign of cancer, but it sucks that he may need another surgery.


The weather is miserable here right now. My outdoor thermometer is reading 102 and the sky is hazy and stinky with smoke from the wildfires. Its even too hot for the torts who are all hiding. Icky. It could be worse though, at least we don't live in the hills where the fires are burning.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yay and boo concerning Jeff. Sorry about the stomach part. Could he have maybe just ingested some of his substrate?(though in his case that would be a semi seat cushion!). Maybe a warm soak for a couple days at 15-20 mins at a time would help things move along better. If he goes off his feed, don't forget baby food helps.



We are saving the baby food for once he gets the feeding tube put in. 




mctlong said:


> The weather is miserable here right now. My outdoor thermometer is reading 102 and the sky is hazy and stinky with smoke from the wildfires. Its even too hot for the torts who are all hiding. Icky. It could be worse though, at least we don't live in the hills where the fires are burning.



Glad you don't either. I'l take my colder weather over having to deal with the heat and the smoke and the earthquakes and the traffic and the everything else. 

Good news is I did get two small hibiscus today. Of course I saw a larger yellow one I want, but no way to fit it in the truck on my lap with the other ones.


----------



## Chinque

I feel ya, mctlong. It's like a bajillion degrees here, too, so my pets and I are crammed in my house trying to beat the heat and watching that tv show about the U.S.s worst tattoos


----------



## mctlong

Chinque said:


> I feel ya, mctlong. It's like a bajillion degrees here, too, so my pets and I are crammed in my house trying to beat the heat and watching that tv show about the U.S.s worst tattoos



LOVE that show!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Chinque said:


> There's a joke in that someplace. I just haven't worked it out yet.


----------



## Kerryann

Yah I need more happy days like today. 
Jacqui this is good news on the cancer  The surgery hopefully will put him back to normal.
It was so nice and warm today.


----------



## sibi

Jacqui, glad to hear that Jeff is cancer free. Is it possible that he can avoid more surgery by pureeing his foods? I mean, it's a royal pain in the butt, but after a while it becomes second nature and easier. It beats going through surgery again and again. I was diagnosed with gastro paresis, which means my stomach muscles don't work like they should to push out the food in the stomach. The nerves around the muscles have died due to diabetes. As a result, food stays in my stomach for hours causing food to literally rot in my stomach. Nutrients are not absorbed causing deficiencies. So, I have to be very careful what I eat, and if I take any vitamins, it has to be injected or absorbed in liquid form. Jeff may have something similar, or it may be even worse, but if this is what he has, do you think that the last surgery could have damaged some of those stomach nerves? You may want Jeff to ask his doctor. If damaged nerves are responsible for his current situation, then no surgery they do can fix that...he may need a feeding tube. So ask questions until it's clear what your options are.

Kerryann, I'm glad that the meeting went well, but was it really useful to worry about it? Did you consider the chi machine i mentioned?

Shelly, first of all, I'm so glad that you don't live near the mountains, but you can smell the smoke? Could that smoke be bad for you to breathe? And, what about the baby...can it harm the baby? I would start wearing one of those masks if the smell is that strong.

Yvonne, thanks for your comments on Beasty Boy and Honey Girl. If they turn out to be the opposite sex, I'm keeping their names and it would be an Interesting topic for conversion.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yay and boo concerning Jeff. Sorry about the stomach part. Could he have maybe just ingested some of his substrate?(though in his case that would be a semi seat cushion!). Maybe a warm soak for a couple days at 15-20 mins at a time would help things move along better. If he goes off his feed, don't forget baby food helps.



Don't forget the light. Position a light over him so he doesn't get chilled. But don't cook him.


----------



## mctlong

We have a wildfires here in SoCal here almost every year, we call it "fire season". 
Here's a pic my husband took from his office window earlier today of the Glendale fire: 





We keep an air purifier running in our home, so the air quality indoors is pretty good. The smoke doesn't seem to bother the torts.


----------



## Kerryann

mctlong said:


> We have a wildfires here in SoCal here almost every year, we call it "fire season".
> Here's a pic my husband took from his office window earlier today of the Glendale fire:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We keep an air purifier running in our home, so the air quality indoors is pretty good. The smoke doesn't seem to bother the torts.



Holy crud... that is scary


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Don't forget the light. Position a light over him so he doesn't get chilled. But don't cook him.



 Yeah just what he wants to hear, more light! Sunlight is bothering his eyes (one of the sides from his chemo pills).




sibi said:


> Jacqui, glad to hear that Jeff is cancer free. Is it possible that he can avoid more surgery by pureeing his foods? I mean, it's a royal pain in the butt, but after a while it becomes second nature and easier. It beats going through surgery again and again. I was diagnosed with gastro paresis, which means my stomach muscles don't work like they should to push out the food in the stomach. The nerves around the muscles have died due to diabetes. As a result, food stays in my stomach for hours causing food to literally rot in my stomach. Nutrients are not absorbed causing deficiencies. So, I have to be very careful what I eat, and if I take any vitamins, it has to be injected or absorbed in liquid form. Jeff may have something similar, or it may be even worse, but if this is what he has, do you think that the last surgery could have damaged some of those stomach nerves? You may want Jeff to ask his doctor. If damaged nerves are responsible for his current situation, then no surgery they do can fix that...he may need a feeding tube. So ask questions until it's clear what your options are.



That's why our first step is to talk with his surgeon and then check out the other Dr. The Oncologist doesn't know which of the several options is the cause, just can see everything is sitting there longer then it should. So this gives us something new to worry about for the next month. Just as we are not sure of how well a stomach tube and driving a truck will work out, plus Jeff is not the type to do most diets well. It's kind of starting to sound like the meds may give him a few more years without cancer, but perhaps his quality of life will not be good. Everything is just a wait and see sorta thing.

I never knew what has happened to you, could happen.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

When I was growing up down there in the burbs of L. A. and the fires would burn, we'd get perfect leaf ash on the cars. We weren't aloud to play outside at school, but that had more to do with â€œsmog days". What fun memories. Up here, they say we're on track for the third driest year on record for spring/summer season. We get forest fires. Ideally, the planted farmland around us would keep us safe, but we have a cat, dog tortoise evacuation plan just in case. One never knows.


----------



## sibi

Yeap. My stomach is a mess too, but it's because of diabetes. Now I have my foot to watch out for. The soreness is still there, and when I first stated that it was getting better, I decided to walk barefooted around the house. I caught another infection, and I'm now using every precaution. Diabetes is no joke. After 20+ years of it and not really taking care of it, I'm paying the price now...now that I'm enjoying life better.

Good for you Cowboy. I have an evac plan too in cases of hurricanes. I pick up my animals, my Bible, and take the cars out in the opposite direction of the storm. I've been through a wildfire back in 1998, lost my home and everything I owned. I wouldn't want to go through that again!

Shelly, that's great for inside, but what about for outside? Btw, if i were you living in wildfire ally, I'd get one of the real professional masks with a filter from HomeDepot for each member of the family. Call me paranoid, but I've tried to get out of a burning town where thousands of people were trying to leave at once, was stuck in traffic breathing smoke that made the day look like night, panicked because i felt i couldn't breathe. Sorry, but that's not gonna happen to me again.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I grew up in Alaska where we had earthquakes, fires, and not to mention snow and ice and thunderstorms (and wildlife too!) to worry about. Here on the East coast now we mainly have tornado, hurricane, thunderstorms, and stupid drivers. 

Jacqui, is Jeff on anything like the ensure drinks? When my dad was undergoing chemo for his oral cancer he could only eat purÃ©ed foods and ensure drinks. His throat was basically like raw burger meat (he showed me) and so I learned to make him things like spinach blueberry and ensure shakes to up antioxidants and protein for filler. He has since recovered and is in remission going on 5 years, so I wish you and Jeff the best. It's no fun, that's for sure. 

And to all those in Cali, stay safe! 

I'm off to bed since I work at 8am.. If I find the worms I'll let you guys know, but they were nowhere to be seen inside (unless they found their way to the floor heat register).


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



sibi said:


> Jacqui, glad to hear that Jeff is cancer free. Is it possible that he can avoid more surgery by pureeing his foods? I mean, it's a royal pain in the butt, but after a while it becomes second nature and easier. It beats going through surgery again and again. I was diagnosed with gastro paresis, which means my stomach muscles don't work like they should to push out the food in the stomach. The nerves around the muscles have died due to diabetes. As a result, food stays in my stomach for hours causing food to literally rot in my stomach. Nutrients are not absorbed causing deficiencies. So, I have to be very careful what I eat, and if I take any vitamins, it has to be injected or absorbed in liquid form. Jeff may have something similar, or it may be even worse, but if this is what he has, do you think that the last surgery could have damaged some of those stomach nerves? You may want Jeff to ask his doctor. If damaged nerves are responsible for his current situation, then no surgery they do can fix that...he may need a feeding tube. So ask questions until it's clear what your options are.
> 
> Kerryann, I'm glad that the meeting went well, but was it really useful to worry about it? Did you consider the chi machine i mentioned?
> 
> Shelly, first of all, I'm so glad that you don't live near the mountains, but you can smell the smoke? Could that smoke be bad for you to breathe? And, what about the baby...can it harm the baby? I would start wearing one of those masks if the smell is that strong.
> 
> Yvonne, thanks for your comments on Beasty Boy and Honey Girl. If they turn out to be the opposite sex, I'm keeping their names and it would be an Interesting topic for conversion.



I have to google the chi machine 
I'm sorry to hear about your stomach problems too 

Tonight when we got home a dog came running by my truck. I told Mike out was a dog from two houses down. He went to grab his collar and the dog started going after him. The dog started jumping up and snapping at him. He started kneeing the dog as the dog was jumping. The owner was afraid to get her dog too. Mike and I love dogs but we were like why would you have a dog like that in a sub? Then later I take my dogs out and Mike was inside by the door. The island of misfit toys behind us had a friends over who was cat calling me from their deck. Mike came out all puffed up and looking hateful. It immediately stopped but we were both like wtf??? The neighborhood is going to yuck.


I looked it up. It was on the doctors. I think going and having a spa day is long overdue


----------



## sibi

Kerryann, it looks like you may need to put your place up for sale and get the heck out of there. If the neighborhood is going down, don't wait until the price of your home is affected. With a homeowners assoc. you would think that couldn't happen, huh?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Happy, happy, joy, joy, ( insert sarcasm here) . One I my male russian tortoises has discovered how tasty slugs are. Here in the PACwest, we've got a lot of them. My only real concern are parasites. Seems this is triggering neurons in the brain cage about parasites. Anyone have any insight in to this? I already know this would be better were he a boxie.


----------



## pdrobber

Hi all,

Am out in the suburbs at my parents' place and moved all the horsfieldii outside! Temps are 50-70s this week and hopefully will only go up from here. 
How is everyone? What's new?


----------



## sibi

Oh no, can't you get some from a fish market so he doesn't go after the wild ones there? You may just ha e to have him tested in a month or so. If he's fine, then he's out of the woods for now.


GOOD MORNING! Pdrobber, I haven't heard from you in a while. What have you been up to lately?


----------



## pdrobber

Working a lot. Moving into a new place I'll have to myself, no more slob roommate! Did I ever mention my family rescued two more sulcatas? They're happily grazing in the yard . 

Yesterday I got a white dove. Have been looking into them a lot recently and got one for myself. Anyone here have doves?


----------



## sibi

Not that I know of, but I think that's great. I would love to have a pair myself; only I'd be afraid they'd fly away. Do you keep him/her in a cage?


----------



## pdrobber

Yes, for now she's in a cage. When I get her to my new place and she trusts me more I'll give her free time out of the cage, inside though because they don't have a homing instinct.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



sibi said:


> Kerryann, it looks like you may need to put your place up for sale and get the heck out of there. If the neighborhood is going down, don't wait until the price of your home is affected. With a homeowners assoc. you would think that couldn't happen, huh?



Yea we may have to start looking. Not being able to enjoy outside is an issue. The crazy thing about the neighbor dog is that those people and their kids and that dog have been here the whole time and we never knew that dog was aggressive. They are like a lot of the houses around here and are quiet and keep to themselves. 
I slept in today and then got up to make breakfast, then snoozed some more but now I need to get up and get my lazy bottom cleaning out my beds and planting my pots for my organic seedlings. Tomorrow I wash the house and get a load of mulch.


----------



## sibi

Me too. I've got to make a pool for my babies. I'll go into more details when i can take pics of today's project. Speak to you later.


Kerryann said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann, it looks like you may need to put your place up for sale and get the heck out of there. If the neighborhood is going down, don't wait until the price of your home is affected. With a homeowners assoc. you would think that couldn't happen, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea we may have to start looking. Not being able to enjoy outside is an issue. The crazy thing about the neighbor dog is that those people and their kids and that dog have been here the whole time and we never knew that dog was aggressive. They are like a lot of the houses around here and are quiet and keep to themselves.
> I slept in today and then got up to make breakfast, then snoozed some more but now I need to get up and get my lazy bottom cleaning out my beds and planting my pots for my organic seedlings. Tomorrow I wash the house and get a load of mulch.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Today, I get to go to one of our local lakes and do a little fishing for rainbow trout. First day out, for me, of the season.


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> Working a lot. Moving into a new place I'll have to myself, no more slob roommate! Did I ever mention my family rescued two more sulcatas? They're happily grazing in the yard .
> 
> Yesterday I got a white dove. Have been looking into them a lot recently and got one for myself. Anyone here have doves?



Kristina does or did. How big are these sulcatas? SO are you able to outside tortoise enclosures in your new place, Peter?




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Today, I get to go to one of our local lakes and do a little fishing for rainbow trout. First day out, for me, of the season.



Good luck. I have always believed trout fishing was a bit beyond me. My skill level is more along the lines of just worm drowning.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I had ring-neck doves for a number of years. I started out with 4, and vary fast got up to 14 or so. They nest on shelves. Not really a nest. Just a ledge. If you need help, I might be able to remember.


----------



## Jacqui

I am curious to see what Sibi has come up with for her pool.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Happy, happy, joy, joy, ( insert sarcasm here) .



Ever since I first read this post I've been trying to place, "Happy, happy, joy, joy..." and it escapes me. Where does that come from? Please...PLEASE!!! save me from an evening of wondering.


My grand daughter-in-law's relatives threw her a baby shower today and I was invited. This is not...DEFINITELY NOT...something I normally go to. I hate this type of thing. However, my daughter, Son-in-law and I would be the only people there out of many from her side of the family, that were in my grandson's family, so I felt I had to go. It was for men and women, a b-b-q and in a pretty nice setting. The owner of the property is one of those people you see on American Pickers, only he takes really good care of his junk. And my-o-my...did he ever have a lot of junk. The mail box at the curb was made out of an old, rusted antique tractor. There were many antique pieces of farm equipment used in the landscape. But the Piece de resistance was an old drive-in building in the back yard, complete with all the inside equipment, coke refrigerators, milk shake machines, etc. and even the menu and prices on the front. I wish I had taken my camera with me. It was in very good shape and in current use as an outdoor cooking place for when they have company.

The shower was pretty boring, but the food was excellent. And the Grand D-I-L received a whole bunch of nice baby things. The baby, a little boy so far named Cyrus **pokes finger down throat to show gagging at name***, is due July 5th, and my birthday is the 7th. It is going to be my first great grand child.

I'm glad to be home. It was hot out there.


----------



## Jacqui

Hard to believe your going to be a great grandma!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwESraWEpSU


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Hard to believe your going to be a great grandma!
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwESraWEpSU





That's what wanted to go on record with!


----------



## Jacqui

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9R09GVzTCA


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

By the way Jacqui, all I did today was drown worms. We did see an osprey and some mallard ducks. The osprey circled a while and moved on, apparently knowing better.


----------



## sibi

Well, you guys aren't gonna believe what I've done to make a shallow pool for my babies. First, I went to HomeDepot to see if I could find something big enough to allow a tort to bathe. I went to the plumbing area since whatever it is I'd still need to get PVC pipes to run underground. As i was looking, i saw a huge pan with a hole on the side of it, and it had a small PVC tube and fitting to attach to piping. I said "bingo!" Actually, it's a plastic tray you place under a water heater. It cost $11 and change. So, the rest was easy. I bought 5 ten feet pvc pipes. I got the PVC cement, a couple of couplings, and i was good to go. So, i began to think, "Ok, if this black plastic pan gets hot from the sun, these torts won't get near it. I went to the paint area because i thought I'd get some paint that would be safe for the torts since i still wanted to pour cement into the tray and shape it out. After it dried, I'd paint it. Well, there was no such paint that would keep the pool cool in the sun. Then, i had a great idea. I remembered when i had a pool put in once, they used "cool deck" morcite, a cement mixture that does not get hot even if the sun is beating down on it. I thought i have to go to a pool place and ask about it. I did, and the woman said that they sell it by the 5 gal. I said that i only needed less than a gallon of the stuff. I asked how much was the 5 gal. and she said $200! I looked at her and said let me tell you what i need it for. Afterward, she said she'll check in the warehouse to see what they have. She came out with a 5 gal bucket and said it has only about a gallon in it. I asked how much, and she said normally a gal would go for a out $65 but she'd give it to me for $20!!!. I know it was a long story, but i was so excited that I'm actually gonna build them a pool like the pools humans get. 
So, today we went to work digging up the ground and placing the PVC pipes in. All that's left is to mix some quick setting cement, let it dry, pour the morcite in, let it dry, and were go to go. When i want to clean it out, i unplug the pan, hose it down where it will drain in the back end of the yard, and refill it with clean water. 

I took pics of breaking the ground and putting in the pipes, but I want to wait until I get it cemented, and painted before revealing all the pics. So, what do you think?


----------



## Kerryann

pdrobber said:


> Yes, for now she's in a cage. When I get her to my new place and she trusts me more I'll give her free time out of the cage, inside though because they don't have a homing instinct.


I love birds and they love me for some reason but Mikeys ex had birds and he doesn't ever want one again.




Jacqui said:


> I am curious to see what Sibi has come up with for her pool.



Me too
My everything hurts omg... I worked out in the yard for 5 hours and then shopped for plants and organic dirt for 2 hours. I carried these huge bags of dirt and almost passed out with each bag. My everything is so sore. I have a 5k MS walk tomorrow. We love the MS Society and support them and the davinci awards. 
So today I was sitting out in the back garden planting all of my new plants and my cannas I took in for the winter. The weird boyfriend dude was trying to use big words in sentences and was sooo wrong every time. The one I remember was that he and the little girl found a broken bird egg and they assumed an animal got it. He told her that was an example of a symbiotic relationship. I was thinking.. was the egg suicidal???  I took the dogs out today and tied them to me like the Michone woman does with zombies in the walking dead. It was nice to allow them outside for such a long time but man it was a pain in the tuckus.




Yvonne G said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy, happy, joy, joy, ( insert sarcasm here) .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ever since I first read this post I've been trying to place, "Happy, happy, joy, joy..." and it escapes me. Where does that come from? Please...PLEASE!!! save me from an evening of wondering.
> 
> 
> My grand daughter-in-law's relatives threw her a baby shower today and I was invited. This is not...DEFINITELY NOT...something I normally go to. I hate this type of thing. However, my daughter, Son-in-law and I would be the only people there out of many from her side of the family, that were in my grandson's family, so I felt I had to go. It was for men and women, a b-b-q and in a pretty nice setting. The owner of the property is one of those people you see on American Pickers, only he takes really good care of his junk. And my-o-my...did he ever have a lot of junk. The mail box at the curb was made out of an old, rusted antique tractor. There were many antique pieces of farm equipment used in the landscape. But the Piece de resistance was an old drive-in building in the back yard, complete with all the inside equipment, coke refrigerators, milk shake machines, etc. and even the menu and prices on the front. I wish I had taken my camera with me. It was in very good shape and in current use as an outdoor cooking place for when they have company.
> 
> The shower was pretty boring, but the food was excellent. And the Grand D-I-L received a whole bunch of nice baby things. The baby, a little boy so far named Cyrus **pokes finger down throat to show gagging at name***, is due July 5th, and my birthday is the 7th. It is going to be my first great grand child.
> 
> I'm glad to be home. It was hot out there.
Click to expand...




Ren and Stimpy
Congrats on the great grandson


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> By the way Jacqui, all I did today was drown worms. We did see an osprey and some mallard ducks. The osprey circled a while and moved on, apparently knowing better.



Sorry.


Sibi sounds good!


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Well, you guys aren't gonna believe what I've done to make a shallow pool for my babies. First, I went to HomeDepot to see if I could find something big enough to allow a tort to bathe. I went to the plumbing area since whatever it is I'd still need to get PVC pipes to run underground. As i was looking, i saw a huge pan with a hole on the side of it, and it had a small PVC tube and fitting to attach to piping. I said "bingo!" Actually, it's a plastic tray you place under a water heater. It cost $11 and change. So, the rest was easy. I bought 5 ten feet pvc pipes. I got the PVC cement, a couple of couplings, and i was good to go. So, i began to think, "Ok, if this black plastic pan gets hot from the sun, these torts won't get near it. I went to the paint area because i thought I'd get some paint that would be safe for the torts since i still wanted to pour cement into the tray and shape it out. After it dried, I'd paint it. Well, there was no such paint that would keep the pool cool in the sun. Then, i had a great idea. I remembered when i had a pool put in once, they used "cool deck" morcite, a cement mixture that does not get hot even if the sun is beating down on it. I thought i have to go to a pool place and ask about it. I did, and the woman said that they sell it by the 5 gal. I said that i only needed less than a gallon of the stuff. I asked how much was the 5 gal. and she said $200! I looked at her and said let me tell you what i need it for. Afterward, she said she'll check in the warehouse to see what they have. She came out with a 5 gal bucket and said it has only about a gallon in it. I asked how much, and she said normally a gal would go for a out $65 but she'd give it to me for $20!!!. I know it was a long story, but i was so excited that I'm actually gonna build them a pool like the pools humans get.
> So, today we went to work digging up the ground and placing the PVC pipes in. All that's left is to mix some quick setting cement, let it dry, pour the morcite in, let it dry, and were go to go. When i want to clean it out, i unplug the pan, hose it down where it will drain in the back end of the yard, and refill it with clean water.
> 
> I took pics of breaking the ground and putting in the pipes, but I want to wait until I get it cemented, and painted before revealing all the pics. So, what do you think?



That sounds so awesome.  I can't wait to see the pics. How lucky were you?


----------



## sibi

[/font]Yvonne, congrats on becoming a great grandma. Your first one is a boy...what a blessing! I'm a great grandma two times in August. My first great grandson is now 4 years old! My, where has the time gone? I feel so old, but I don't think I look my age. I'm glad you were able to get out and eat with friends and relatives. 





Yvonne G said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy, happy, joy, joy, ( insert sarcasm here) .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ever since I first read this post I've been trying to place, "Happy, happy, joy, joy..." and it escapes me. Where does that come from? Please...PLEASE!!! save me from an evening of wondering.
> 
> 
> My grand daughter-in-law's relatives threw her a baby shower today and I was invited. This is not...DEFINITELY NOT...something I normally go to. I hate this type of thing. However, my daughter, Son-in-law and I would be the only people there out of many from her side of the family, that were in my grandson's family, so I felt I had to go. It was for men and women, a b-b-q and in a pretty nice setting. The owner of the property is one of those people you see on American Pickers, only he takes really good care of his junk. And my-o-my...did he ever have a lot of junk. The mail box at the curb was made out of an old, rusted antique tractor. There were many antique pieces of farm equipment used in the landscape. But the Piece de resistance was an old drive-in building in the back yard, complete with all the inside equipment, coke refrigerators, milk shake machines, etc. and even the menu and prices on the front. I wish I had taken my camera with me. It was in very good shape and in current use as an outdoor cooking place for when they have company.
> 
> The shower was pretty boring, but the food was excellent. And the Grand D-I-L received a whole bunch of nice baby things. The baby, a little boy so far named Cyrus **pokes finger down throat to show gagging at name***, is due July 5th, and my birthday is the 7th. It is going to be my first great grand child.
> 
> I'm glad to be home. It was hot out there.
Click to expand...





You know, this pool only cost $40 so far. With the quick cry cement, add another $7. When it's all done, you tell me if it was worth $47. Remember, the pool drains, it says cool-never getting hot in the sun, and can be used at all ages and sizes.

Kerryann, are you really gonna run tomorrow? You worked so hard today. Wait until tomorrow when you try to get out of bed.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Debating a third dog... Went into the feed store to check out dog toys and a foster group had a female boxer that became infatuated with me. They said she's never reacted to someone, even her foster mom of 6 months, like she has to me. She gave me "the look" and cried when I left her view. When they tried to distract her with toys or food she stared me down with longing eyes and tried to follow me out of her crate. Even her foster mom calling her name didn't break her focus on me. My boyfriend loves boxers too. They said she lived in a home with two other male dogs and is laid back inside but playful outside. 

Just not really wanting to pay for triple heart worm meds but the fosters were like, we didn't even know she had this side. She hides from most people that have tried to adopt her and acted aloof until they adopted another dog. 

Anyone want to donate an adoption fee? Haha


----------



## theelectraco

RosieRedfoot said:


> Debating a third dog... Went into the feed store to check out dog toys and a foster group had a female boxer that became infatuated with me. They said she's never reacted to someone, even her foster mom of 6 months, like she has to me. She gave me "the look" and cried when I left her view. When they tried to distract her with toys or food she stared me down with longing eyes and tried to follow me out of her crate. Even her foster mom calling her name didn't break her focus on me. My boyfriend loves boxers too. They said she lived in a home with two other male dogs and is laid back inside but playful outside.
> 
> Just not really wanting to pay for triple heart worm meds but the fosters were like, we didn't even know she had this side. She hides from most people that have tried to adopt her and acted aloof until they adopted another dog.
> 
> Anyone want to donate an adoption fee? Haha



It's fate...you gotta get her!


----------



## Kerryann

theelectraco said:


> RosieRedfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Debating a third dog... Went into the feed store to check out dog toys and a foster group had a female boxer that became infatuated with me. They said she's never reacted to someone, even her foster mom of 6 months, like she has to me. She gave me "the look" and cried when I left her view. When they tried to distract her with toys or food she stared me down with longing eyes and tried to follow me out of her crate. Even her foster mom calling her name didn't break her focus on me. My boyfriend loves boxers too. They said she lived in a home with two other male dogs and is laid back inside but playful outside.
> 
> Just not really wanting to pay for triple heart worm meds but the fosters were like, we didn't even know she had this side. She hides from most people that have tried to adopt her and acted aloof until they adopted another dog.
> 
> Anyone want to donate an adoption fee? Haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's fate...you gotta get her!
Click to expand...


That's what I was thinking


----------



## sibi

Don't forget Tom's thread. Just in case you didn't read it, it's below my name. You don't know how this dog will react toward Rosie. 



RosieRedfoot said:


> Debating a third dog... Went into the feed store to check out dog toys and a foster group had a female boxer that became infatuated with me. They said she's never reacted to someone, even her foster mom of 6 months, like she has to me. She gave me "the look" and cried when I left her view. When they tried to distract her with toys or food she stared me down with longing eyes and tried to follow me out of her crate. Even her foster mom calling her name didn't break her focus on me. My boyfriend loves boxers too. They said she lived in a home with two other male dogs and is laid back inside but playful outside.
> 
> Just not really wanting to pay for triple heart worm meds but the fosters were like, we didn't even know she had this side. She hides from most people that have tried to adopt her and acted aloof until they adopted another dog.
> 
> Anyone want to donate an adoption fee? Haha


----------



## RosieRedfoot

My two dogs already want to eat Rosie. She's not safe with the existing two boys, but she's in her tall enclosure that's in a separate bedroom. 

It really depends if our landlord allows boxers or if they consider them a bully type...


I'd never leave any dog with a tortoise. I know even Dante, who can be trusted with cats and rodents and around kids can't even be trusted with a tort. It's just too strong of an instinct, like squirrel chasing.


----------



## Jacqui

*Good Morning!!​*


----------



## Tortoise Princess

Good evening from the Philippines!

We're in summer right now, and it get's too hot and humid in here it gets too uncomfortable


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tortoise Princess said:


> Good evening from the Philippines!
> 
> We're in summer right now, and it get's too hot and humid in here it gets too uncomfortable



Good morning from the west coast of the USA!


----------



## LolaMyLove

Good morning everyone. So I am realizing that I am I obsessed with all things tort. My husband And I came up to Tahoe for the weekend. We went for a long drive yesterday and the whole time I was goggling tortoise breeders in the area. My husband thinks I'm crazy! I can't stop! I love my tort!


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi Princess:

Glad to have you joining us here on the chat. Is your tortoise able to live outside, and do you live in the city? Just curious what your yard is like...jungle or cement? I have this picture in my mind of the Philippines...hot, steamy jungle. (My father-in-law is from the Philippines)

What is everyone doing today?

It's windy here, and the heat index has fallen accordingly. Yesterday it was hot and ugly, and today it's warm and windy. I was going to water, but the wind would just blow the water where I don't want it to go.

The baby birds in the nest right outside my back door are getting so big that they hang over the edge of the nest. I see fully feathered butts hanging out all the time. My worry is that when they finally decide to fledge, they may fall into the back yard and Misty might get them.


----------



## Jacqui

It's barely 50 here and cloudy. I for one am feeling cold today. Got my tree branch/vine pile taken up to the burn area. Took four truck loads to do it. Have the front yard next to the road mowing done and I need to get out there and work more on it before the rains come back again. Would much rather stay inside under my blankies watching movies or reading a book.


----------



## Yvonne G

I hear ya, girl friend! You'll notice that I'm inside and not out there braving the wind and weather to mess with tortoises, plants and yard. I finally got the back yard mowed. YEA!! I did that Friday.

So far today I've watched one episode of season five of Wagon Train, and finished off a book I started yesterday, Miss Seeton Draws a Line. Not real fond of this series. Its sort of stupid. But I'm relegated to re-reading books because I have no money to buy new ones.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Currently, it's 87 here and only going to get hotter. We've got the forced air running so inside its 78. Warmest spring I can remember and we've got no rain forecast upto next weekend, where the computer models stop being reliable. The torts are loving it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I thought of posting this in the health section but thought I'd post it here so it wouldn't need to be moved. 

A letter to our veterinary clients:

Welcome to our practice. The following are some suggestions of how to make things easier for you and more interesting for our staff.

As you have already figured out, your scheduled appointment time is just a suggestion. Feel free to ignore it and do as you please.

If you are not going to show up, please do not call. We like the suspense of trying to figure out what you are going to do. Some times we run bets on it. So as you can see, calling and informing us of your intentions would just take the fun out of our day. Our other clients are all rich and don't mind having to pay extra to go to the emergency vet because we didn't know your appointment time slot would be available.

Verbal abuse is always appreciated. If possible, wait until the waiting room is full. Please be creative in your profanity, we all like to expand our vocabulary as do our client and their children.

Do not put your dog on a leash or your cat in a carrier. Just let them loose as soon as you walk in. The staff enjoy a little pandemonium and breaking up animal fights. If you do actually use a leash for your dog, make sure it's at least 20 feet long or longer. We enjoy being tripped by leashes, and getting your dog out of our lab, it keeps us on our toes. Or better yet, just let the leash loose on the floor so the dog can roam anywhere it wants while the leash drags behind.

Bring as many small children as possible. Three or more are preferred. If you don't have that many, borrow from your neighbors (look for the poorly behaved ones). Make sure they all have juice and crayons because we all love to clean. Also, we encourage then to jump on the furniture, play roughly with the hospital cat, and go through the drawers. Bringing several very very young children is encouraged when we have the dreaded duty of euthanasia, we enjoy the heartwrenching sound of crying children that are too young to understand what is happening.

Making an appointment time when your child is too sick to go to school with some Ebola like disease is a great way to use your free time. We love getting your kid's diseases it reminds us of our childhoods. Making an appointment time when you are too sick to go to work also pleases us as well. We often enjoy being short staffed and having the flu bug now and again to remind us to update our own flu vaccines.

Do not bring any prior records as we request. Calling other clinics gives us time to catch up with old friends. Our other clients don't mind waiting 20 minutes past their appointment times while records are faxed, they don't have anywhere else to be anyways.

We're just kidding when we suggest that you bring stool or urine samples in. That's gross. We'll just get it off our waiting room floor when your unattended dog relieves him/herself everywhere.

Please feel free to stay on your cell phone as long as you like we have all day to wait for you. Handless headsets are preferred because it really makes it a challenge to figure out if you are talking to us or the person on the phone. Make sure to call us back later that day and ask us questions about all the things we were trying to explain earlier.

When giving information about your pet, please be a vague as possible. The doctor is psychic anyways and can communicate with your pet so it's just a formality anyways. Please send your teenager or neighbor in with your very sick pet with no information as to what exactly is wrong with the pet and cannot answer any specific questions. We like trying to guess what is wrong and how to treat it.

Be sure to bring along your spouse who will give us an entirely different history than you do. If this is not possible, you can insist that we call him/her at work to get the history. Then after we are finished, we can call him/her back again to repeat the exact same instructions we just gave you.

If you are coming in for a second opinion, be sure to bring along no less than 50 pages of information that you have downloaded from the internet. This is far more important than any previous records, lab results, radiographs, etc. The doctor will be more than happy to sift through all this information and discuss it with you at length. The clients in the waiting room understand this and don't mind being 40 minutes late because your appointment time was only scheduled for 10 minutes. We understand that it's our fault when you have to pay twice to do lab work, radiographs that you had done at the other vet because we didn't have the records.

Be sure to insist we follow your breeder's recommendations, especially about anesthesia and vaccines. Our years of schooling and training really don't teach us anything so we appreciate the guidance. If the breeder doesn't know, don't forget to ask your groomer, otherwise just ask your neighbor for the advice you need.

Give medications as you see fit. We just put instruction labels on because we think the label printer is really cool. We understand that when the condition doesn't improve because of this, it's our fault not yours.

Always complain about the bill. We know our prices are too high. In general we tend to be greedy and don't really care about your pet in the least, we really just want that Beverly Hills mansion instead.

Don't tell us that all the other vets had to muzzle your dog until after he/she tries to bite. It keeps our reflexes sharp. Besides it's more of a challenge to attempt to muzzle a dog once he/she is all worked up.

If your cat is hissing and upset, please put your hands and face as close to his/her mouth as possible. He/she would never bite you. If a bite did occur we realize it's all our fault anyways.

Ignore the employee only signs. Just wander around as you please, stick your hand in all the cages, open all the drawers and cupboards. If your child is wandering around, we prefer him/her to be barefoot.

If your pet is sick please wait a minimum of three days before having him/her seen. A week is preferred. Be sure to exhaust all treatments available over the counter or at the pet store before bringing him/her in to be examined. Also the best time to call is on Friday afternoon especially the longer the problem has went on.

Be sure to call 5 minutes before closing and tell us that it is an emergency after waiting a week. Then please complain when you are charged and emergency fee for coming in after hours. Our staff actually doesn't like their family that much and isn't in a rush to be with them.

Feel free to express your ideas about what is wrong with other clients pet's at the checkout counter. Feel free to tell them that whatever we have recommended is unnecessary and too expensive and can be easily fixed with a vitamin.

Please do not bring more than $20 with you and no credit cards or checkbooks. Our office manager previously worked in a pawn shop so she will be happy to appraise any piece of jewelry or household item. Payment plans are available, no interest for 6 months and we can send the bill to your ex-spouse for your convenience.

Please expect us to subsidize your pet's health care cost. You know we all became vets or work at the vet hospital because we love animals and want to help them. Since we are already doing what we love we don't expect to be paid for it. Our creditors will completely understand that because of this we can't pay our bills and we really don't like electricity, heat, food, or vehicles so living without them is a relief.

When you buy two female dogs from your breeder, expect and DEMAND a discount on their spays, because you deserve it for having two dogs. The same applies to cats as well.

Remember that, if you adopt male and female puppies from the same litter, you won't need to spay and neuter because brothers and sisters do not mate, that's gross.


If you are running late and have other errands to take care of, please drop off your pet at the front desk. Do not give us any more information that "needs some shots" or "isn't doing right". We'll have your prescription and pet ready for you to pick up within the hour, or next Tuesday.

We look forward to caring for your pet. If you, your neighbor, breeder, or groomer, have any suggestions about what we can do to make life easier for you and more difficult for our staff, please do not hesitate to let us know.

Thank you,

Your Veterinary Hospital


----------



## pdrobber

just saw that on facebook shared by a friend! SOOOOO TRUE!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

View attachment 43488


----------



## Kerryann

I love that


----------



## Jacqui

Loved the Vet's letter.

Well about half the mowing in the backyard is done.  Of course once that is done, then I still need to push it down to the brown house where there is about another half block of mowing waiting for me.  I was expecting my shoulder to be killing me from all the times I have started the mower, but sure was not expecting my hands to really really hurt from holding the bar down.

Yvonne congrats on getting your mowing done! I have started getting library books once a week or so because of how much it is to buy them.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Jacqui, are you referring to the kill switch bar on the handle? If so, take a piece of double sided Velcro and make a loop to go around it and the handle proper.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I thought of posting this in the health section but thought I'd post it here so it wouldn't need to be moved.
> 
> A letter to our veterinary clients:
> 
> Welcome to our practice. The following are some suggestions of how to make things easier for you and more interesting for our staff.
> 
> As you have already figured out, your scheduled appointment time is just a suggestion. Feel free to ignore it and do as you please.
> 
> If you are not going to show up, please do not call. We like the suspense of trying to figure out what you are going to do. Some times we run bets on it. So as you can see, calling and informing us of your intentions would just take the fun out of our day. Our other clients are all rich and don't mind having to pay extra to go to the emergency vet because we didn't know your appointment time slot would be available.
> 
> Verbal abuse is always appreciated. If possible, wait until the waiting room is full. Please be creative in your profanity, we all like to expand our vocabulary as do our client and their children.
> 
> Do not put your dog on a leash or your cat in a carrier. Just let them loose as soon as you walk in. The staff enjoy a little pandemonium and breaking up animal fights. If you do actually use a leash for your dog, make sure it's at least 20 feet long or longer. We enjoy being tripped by leashes, and getting your dog out of our lab, it keeps us on our toes. Or better yet, just let the leash loose on the floor so the dog can roam anywhere it wants while the leash drags behind.
> 
> Bring as many small children as possible. Three or more are preferred. If you don't have that many, borrow from your neighbors (look for the poorly behaved ones). Make sure they all have juice and crayons because we all love to clean. Also, we encourage then to jump on the furniture, play roughly with the hospital cat, and go through the drawers. Bringing several very very young children is encouraged when we have the dreaded duty of euthanasia, we enjoy the heartwrenching sound of crying children that are too young to understand what is happening.
> 
> Making an appointment time when your child is too sick to go to school with some Ebola like disease is a great way to use your free time. We love getting your kid's diseases it reminds us of our childhoods. Making an appointment time when you are too sick to go to work also pleases us as well. We often enjoy being short staffed and having the flu bug now and again to remind us to update our own flu vaccines.
> 
> Do not bring any prior records as we request. Calling other clinics gives us time to catch up with old friends. Our other clients don't mind waiting 20 minutes past their appointment times while records are faxed, they don't have anywhere else to be anyways.
> 
> We're just kidding when we suggest that you bring stool or urine samples in. That's gross. We'll just get it off our waiting room floor when your unattended dog relieves him/herself everywhere.
> 
> Please feel free to stay on your cell phone as long as you like we have all day to wait for you. Handless headsets are preferred because it really makes it a challenge to figure out if you are talking to us or the person on the phone. Make sure to call us back later that day and ask us questions about all the things we were trying to explain earlier.
> 
> When giving information about your pet, please be a vague as possible. The doctor is psychic anyways and can communicate with your pet so it's just a formality anyways. Please send your teenager or neighbor in with your very sick pet with no information as to what exactly is wrong with the pet and cannot answer any specific questions. We like trying to guess what is wrong and how to treat it.
> 
> Be sure to bring along your spouse who will give us an entirely different history than you do. If this is not possible, you can insist that we call him/her at work to get the history. Then after we are finished, we can call him/her back again to repeat the exact same instructions we just gave you.
> 
> If you are coming in for a second opinion, be sure to bring along no less than 50 pages of information that you have downloaded from the internet. This is far more important than any previous records, lab results, radiographs, etc. The doctor will be more than happy to sift through all this information and discuss it with you at length. The clients in the waiting room understand this and don't mind being 40 minutes late because your appointment time was only scheduled for 10 minutes. We understand that it's our fault when you have to pay twice to do lab work, radiographs that you had done at the other vet because we didn't have the records.
> 
> Be sure to insist we follow your breeder's recommendations, especially about anesthesia and vaccines. Our years of schooling and training really don't teach us anything so we appreciate the guidance. If the breeder doesn't know, don't forget to ask your groomer, otherwise just ask your neighbor for the advice you need.
> 
> Give medications as you see fit. We just put instruction labels on because we think the label printer is really cool. We understand that when the condition doesn't improve because of this, it's our fault not yours.
> 
> Always complain about the bill. We know our prices are too high. In general we tend to be greedy and don't really care about your pet in the least, we really just want that Beverly Hills mansion instead.
> 
> Don't tell us that all the other vets had to muzzle your dog until after he/she tries to bite. It keeps our reflexes sharp. Besides it's more of a challenge to attempt to muzzle a dog once he/she is all worked up.
> 
> If your cat is hissing and upset, please put your hands and face as close to his/her mouth as possible. He/she would never bite you. If a bite did occur we realize it's all our fault anyways.
> 
> Ignore the employee only signs. Just wander around as you please, stick your hand in all the cages, open all the drawers and cupboards. If your child is wandering around, we prefer him/her to be barefoot.
> 
> If your pet is sick please wait a minimum of three days before having him/her seen. A week is preferred. Be sure to exhaust all treatments available over the counter or at the pet store before bringing him/her in to be examined. Also the best time to call is on Friday afternoon especially the longer the problem has went on.
> 
> Be sure to call 5 minutes before closing and tell us that it is an emergency after waiting a week. Then please complain when you are charged and emergency fee for coming in after hours. Our staff actually doesn't like their family that much and isn't in a rush to be with them.
> 
> Feel free to express your ideas about what is wrong with other clients pet's at the checkout counter. Feel free to tell them that whatever we have recommended is unnecessary and too expensive and can be easily fixed with a vitamin.
> 
> Please do not bring more than $20 with you and no credit cards or checkbooks. Our office manager previously worked in a pawn shop so she will be happy to appraise any piece of jewelry or household item. Payment plans are available, no interest for 6 months and we can send the bill to your ex-spouse for your convenience.
> 
> Please expect us to subsidize your pet's health care cost. You know we all became vets or work at the vet hospital because we love animals and want to help them. Since we are already doing what we love we don't expect to be paid for it. Our creditors will completely understand that because of this we can't pay our bills and we really don't like electricity, heat, food, or vehicles so living without them is a relief.
> 
> When you buy two female dogs from your breeder, expect and DEMAND a discount on their spays, because you deserve it for having two dogs. The same applies to cats as well.
> 
> Remember that, if you adopt male and female puppies from the same litter, you won't need to spay and neuter because brothers and sisters do not mate, that's gross.
> 
> 
> If you are running late and have other errands to take care of, please drop off your pet at the front desk. Do not give us any more information that "needs some shots" or "isn't doing right". We'll have your prescription and pet ready for you to pick up within the hour, or next Tuesday.
> 
> We look forward to caring for your pet. If you, your neighbor, breeder, or groomer, have any suggestions about what we can do to make life easier for you and more difficult for our staff, please do not hesitate to let us know.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Your Veterinary Hospital



I cant imagine doing any of those.

So today I worked out in the yard again and did a 5k walk for MS with cici this morning. She is such a good girl. She made lots of kiddie friends and enjoyed all of the weird sniffs. My gardens turned out nice oh and I have to take a pic of what I found at lowes.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann said:


> I love that



Coming from me, the proud daddy of a baby girl, (fine, she's in her mid-twenties now! Still my baby girl!), she asked if she could borrow my shot gun at thanksgiving last, and never gave it back. At Christmas, she got a card from me and a box of shells to go with my old/her new shotgun.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> but sure was not expecting my hands to really really hurt from holding the bar down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui, are you referring to the kill switch bar on the handle? If so, take a piece of double sided Velcro and make a loop to go around it and the handle proper.
Click to expand...


Yeppers that's the one. I had thought about doing something like that. I was thinking just a small piece of duct tape because I have some of that laying around. The velcro is a great idea and not one I would have thought of.

Not sure if it's just from holding the bar or the fact most of the time I am holding the back end down because of how tall the weeds are otherwise it kills the mower... also doing a lot of having to shake it, to remove the excess that is getting caught due to it being thick and wet.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I suggest the velcro because you can have a little pigtail on it to grab if needed to kill the mower in pinch. Can't help you with the tall, wet grass. I've got a rider that bogs down in the wet, thick stuff, but I just slow it down.


----------



## sibi

Hi everyone. I don't have grass to mow, although I have a sit-down mower. I have weeds and weeds and weeds. And you know what? I don't care if my lawn looks like crap. I have a lot of sandy areas, so what's the use.


Wow, everytime I come on, it seems lime everyone logs off. Is it me or just the timing?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey Sibi, are you the gal from Florida that swallowed the $5000.00 diamond at the women's club charity luncheon?


----------



## sibi

Yep, the one and only. My stomach is worth more than the rest of my body. So, what's up?


Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hey Sibi, are you the gal from Florida that swallowed the $5000.00 diamond at the women's club charity luncheon?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Well the promised rain never came, instead we're having unseasonal heat. From porch hit 96.8 and our normal average for right now is mid-60's. 
I so should have used sunscreen while fishing yesterday. My arms are now sporting a cooked cranberry red. The other guys each had some, but I made some derogatory remark about their manhood and passed.


From=Front


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



sibi said:


> Hi everyone. I don't have grass to mow, although I have a sit-down mower. I have weeds and weeds and weeds. And you know what? I don't care if my lawn looks like crap. I have a lot of sandy areas, so what's the use.
> 
> 
> Wow, everytime I come on, it seems lime everyone logs off. Is it me or just the timing?





I was getting stuff together for the work week but I'm about to go to sleep 
My fingers are so sore from all of my work today.


----------



## sibi

Why would you make derogatory remarks to the other guys about their manhood?


I guess I'd have to get on earlier to speak with you. I speak with you tomorrow.


Kerryann said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. I don't have grass to mow, although I have a sit-down mower. I have weeds and weeds and weeds. And you know what? I don't care if my lawn looks like crap. I have a lot of sandy areas, so what's the use.
> 
> 
> Wow, everytime I come on, it seems lime everyone logs off. Is it me or just the timing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was getting stuff together for the work week but I'm about to go to sleep
> My fingers are so sore from all of my work today.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cause they're good old friends of mine and its a mural harassment. We normally say, â€œwhat happens at fish camp, stays at fish camp!" From the amount of cr*p flinging we do at each other, most folks would think we didn't like each other, but we call when we need help because we trust each other and we're there for each other.


----------



## sibi

Oh, well that's nice that you can tease each other, but when you need a friend, they are there. Wish I had some like that.


Cowboy_Ken said:


> Cause they're good old friends of mine and its a mural harassment. We normally say, â€œwhat happens at fish camp, stays at fish camp!" From the amount of cr*p flinging we do at each other, most folks would think we didn't like each other, but we call when we need help because we trust each other and we're there for each other.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

The best is if its a very good jab, the jabbed will laugh with us in appreciation of the jab. We all know we're joking and can't take it serious in that we are all laughing to hard.


----------



## sibi

I bet you all try to get the best jabs in. I love being part of that. I use to have friends like that when I was real young.

Unfortunately, most of my life had been serious...too serious. That's why I can really appreciate a funny group of people. I guess that's why I'm on chat. I enjoy reading most of your post. Some things are really hilarious. You know that the people who made me laugh the most in my life were gay. I think I can party better with them than anybody else.



Cowboy_Ken said:


> The best is if its a very good jab, the jabbed will laugh with us in appreciation of the jab. We all know we're joking and can't take it serious in that we are all laughing to hard.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Well I'm far from gay! But it's my goal for people to keep seriousness where it belongs and that even in the heaviest of corporate meetings, there is room to laugh and release some of the tension that builds. That's why I think I'm very easy around young people. Most haven't learned to be wound too tight.


----------



## sibi

I know that...just telling you who I find fun to be around. Don't know why it's been like that with me, but I can really enjoy people who don't take themselves so seriously. Since i've always felt uncomfortable with people who are too tight-a**, I can appreciate people who can joke, tease, and not take things so seriously. I guess there is a time and place for everything, but here on chat, I hope to find light-hearted people who can joke.


Cowboy_Ken said:


> Well I'm far from gay! But it's my goal for people to keep seriousness where it belongs and that even in the heaviest of corporate meetings, there is room to laugh and release some of the tension that builds. That's why I think I'm very easy around young people. Most haven't learned to be wound too tight.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Don't take life so seriously, none of us get out alive. 

Hope everyone had a good weekend though!


----------



## sibi

That's so true Kim. I think most of us worked our butts off in the yard or mowing lawns and what have you. I started building a pool for my babies. I put in PVC pipes for drainage, but I'm whipped.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I went worm drowning. Today didn't do much except hang with Karen. Pretty much better than worm drowning.


----------



## sibi

Cowboy, you never told me what you thought of my pool project. Did you see the pics?


Cowboy_Ken said:


> I went worm drowning. Today didn't do much except hang with Karen. Pretty much better than worm drowning.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I saw the pictures, but for me I enjoyed what I call the â€œred-neckery" of it. The idea of going to a home improvement center and coming up with an entirely new use for something I applaud. This is how I live my life. Kudos to you!


I saw the pictures, but for me I enjoyed what I call the â€œred-neckery" of it. The idea of going to a home improvement center and coming up with an entirely new use for something I applaud. This is how I live my life. Kudos to you!


----------



## sibi

The beauty of it is that it works perfectly. I haven't done the 
morcite (cool deck) yet because I have to cement it first, but it's gonna look pretty good when it's completed. Thanks for your kind words. That's a compliment coming from you.


Cowboy_Ken said:


> I saw the pictures, but for me I enjoyed what I call the â€œred-neckery" of it. The idea of going to a home improvement center and coming up with an entirely new use for something I applaud. This is how I live my life. Kudos to you!
> 
> 
> I saw the pictures, but for me I enjoyed what I call the â€œred-neckery" of it. The idea of going to a home improvement center and coming up with an entirely new use for something I applaud. This is how I live my life. Kudos to you!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> I hear ya, girl friend! You'll notice that I'm inside and not out there braving the wind and weather to mess with tortoises, plants and yard. I finally got the back yard mowed. YEA!! I did that Friday.
> 
> So far today I've watched one episode of season five of Wagon Train, and finished off a book I started yesterday, Miss Seeton Draws a Line. Not real fond of this series. Its sort of stupid. But I'm relegated to re-reading books because I have no money to buy new ones.



Yvonne,
Have you read, â€œLonesome Dove" or â€œJitterbug Perfume"? Entertainment.


I love figuring out what to do with what's at hand. And then I'm like, â€œhow can I make this faster and offer it for sell?"!


And Sibi, I was complimenting you.


----------



## sibi

That's what I said you did when I thanked you, right? I'm still up because I have 10 loads of clothing I'm doing. I was too busy or too sick this week to do it then. Now, after an exhaustive day working on the walls of the outside enclosure, I'm doing my chores. This takes me ba k to when my kids were babies. I use to leave all the housework until the babies were tucked away asleep in the crib to do my wash.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

You were too so k? Please explainâ€¦


----------



## sibi

*sick* lol it's this spell check thing, and the fact that my fingers are too fat for this keyboard. So, when I vo off typing, it may not hit the c or n or the m. Basicly, the whole bottom row of the keyboard. I'm constantly going ba k and corre ting either the spell check or filling in the letters. Sometimes I don't always cat h it, thus you get "so k." 

You see what I mean?


Cowboy_Ken said:


> You were too so k? Please explainâ€¦


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Your explanation was even better! I'm sorry you were sick. I'm watching local news about a 16 yr old blind girl that runs track with her friend who holds he hand. They're best buds and it works. Maybe I'm a sucker, but those stores get me.


----------



## sibi

No, you're not a sucker, it shows you are sensitive and empathetic. Those are great qualities to have. Most men don't relate to people like that until it's someone they love.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hell Sibi, I drink cans of soda when I drive. Empties get tossed in the back seat. We've got an 87 yr old man that works the local rural roads collecting cans and bottles for the 5Â¢ they are worth. I save those cans for him. I pull over when I see him walking, he asks about Karen and the kids, I ask about his wife, we cuss politics and we're both happy to see each other. It's all selfish. He for cans, me to feel I'm helping. But really, I'm not the hard a$$ I ineffectually try to portray myself to be.


That's a country song I like, by the way, why can't we all just get alongâ€¦neck? And see how good getting along might be.


----------



## sibi

I love getting along...neck. Lol The problem is if I get along...neck, I end up with shorter legs


Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hell Sibi, I drink cans of soda when I drive. Empties get tossed in the back seat. We've got an 87 yr old man that works the local rural roads collecting cans and bottles for the 5Â¢ they are worth. I save those cans for him. I pull over when I see him walking, he asks about Karen and the kids, I ask about his wife, we cuss politics and we're both happy to see each other. It's all selfish. He for cans, me to feel I'm helping. But really, I'm not the hard a$$ I ineffectually try to portray myself to be.
> 
> 
> That's a country song I like, by the way, why can't we all just get alongâ€¦neck? And see how good getting along might be.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lol. Sibi, that's funny.


I just had a reality check; Mick Jagger isâ€¦wait for itâ€¦69 yrs old. I think that's good on many levels.


----------



## sibi

Well, you started it I finished a few loads. I think I'm done for tonight. I'll speak to you manana.

But before I go, are you for real? He's 69? My goodness, where did the time go?



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Lol. Sibi, that's funny.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yes. Good old Micky is 69!


----------



## Kerryann

Good morning. My calves are so sore eek


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Well the promised rain never came, instead we're having unseasonal heat. From porch hit 96.8 and our normal average for right now is mid-60's.
> I so should have used sunscreen while fishing yesterday. My arms are now sporting a cooked cranberry red. The other guys each had some, but I made some derogatory remark about their manhood and passed.



Payback is a pain isn't it? 




Kerryann said:


> Good morning. My calves are so sore eek



Good morning back! Isn't it just a bit nice to have a pain when you know the reason for it is something good?

Sibi are your feet better again?


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yvonne,
> Have you read, â€œLonesome Dove" or â€œJitterbug Perfume"? Entertainment.



Before I realized there was a book, I saw the promos for Lonesome Dove on TV. I'm not a Kenny Rogers fan, and didn't watch the show. So Kenny Rogers turned me off from getting the book. But I love westerns, so maybe I should give it a try.

Never heard of Jitterbug Perfume. I'll have to look into it.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the promised rain never came, instead we're having unseasonal heat. From porch hit 96.8 and our normal average for right now is mid-60's.
> I so should have used sunscreen while fishing yesterday. My arms are now sporting a cooked cranberry red. The other guys each had some, but I made some derogatory remark about their manhood and passed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Payback is a pain isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning. My calves are so sore eek
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good morning back! Isn't it just a bit nice to have a pain when you know the reason for it is something good?
> 
> Sibi are your feet better again?
Click to expand...




Yes it's a productive pain.


----------



## Jacqui

Being saved currently from doing more mowing, as the grass/weeds have dew on them.


----------



## Yvonne G

Any old excuse!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Any old excuse!



Yeppers! You have taught me well.


----------



## sibi

Jacqui said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the promised rain never came, instead we're having unseasonal heat. From porch hit 96.8 and our normal average for right now is mid-60's.
> I so should have used sunscreen while fishing yesterday. My arms are now sporting a cooked cranberry red. The other guys each had some, but I made some derogatory remark about their manhood and passed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Payback is a pain isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning. My calves are so sore eek
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good morning back! Isn't it just a bit nice to have a pain when you know the reason for it is something good?
> 
> Sibi are your feet better again?
Click to expand...





Well, it's about 90% better. I still have two ulcers that are sore and I'm trying to keep it from getting infected again. I have an appointment tomorrow to get diabetic shoes fitted. I hate those old fashion styles, but I saw some new ones that don't look bad at all. Thanks for asking. I had another low this morning. It was 48. I was washing clothing and taking care of the animals when I felt dizzy and was sweating profusely. That's when I know it's really low.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

We've been getting a downpour lately but today is sunny and unseasonably cool. 

But, off to work again!


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the promised rain never came, instead we're having unseasonal heat. From porch hit 96.8 and our normal average for right now is mid-60's.
> I so should have used sunscreen while fishing yesterday. My arms are now sporting a cooked cranberry red. The other guys each had some, but I made some derogatory remark about their manhood and passed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Payback is a pain isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning. My calves are so sore eek
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good morning back! Isn't it just a bit nice to have a pain when you know the reason for it is something good?
> 
> Sibi are your feet better again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it's about 90% better. I still have two ulcers that are sore and I'm trying to keep it from getting infected again. I have an appointment tomorrow to get diabetic shoes fitted. I hate those old fashion styles, but I saw some new ones that don't look bad at all. Thanks for asking. I had another low this morning. It was 48. I was washing clothing and taking care of the animals when I felt dizzy and was sweating profusely. That's when I know it's really low.
Click to expand...




They do make nice looking shoes these days. When I had the diabetes my podiatrist tried to talk me into special shoes. I was surprised some were cute but I still threatened to kick him in the face and asked if they came in a 4 in stilletto.  My next visit to him I wore 4 inch gladiator sandals just to be a piece of work. Is your podiatrist hot? If you were closer I'd send you to mine. He's so handsome you forget that he touches feet for a living. 




RosieRedfoot said:


> We've been getting a downpour lately but today is sunny and unseasonably cool.
> 
> But, off to work again!



You just reminded me to turn off my sprinkler


----------



## sibi

Kerryann, you crack me up. What are you doing looking at other men and noticing they are hot? Isn't Mikey hot enough for you? But i do wish I could go to your podiatrist to see if he is really hot looking.


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Kerryann, you crack me up. What are you doing looking at other men and noticing they are hot? Isn't Mikey hot enough for you? But i do wish I could go to your podiatrist to see if he is really hot looking.



Umm I still have eyes.. they didn't pluck them out at my wedding.  I can look and maybe drool a little but touching is no no... It's not like he doesn't occasionally see a cute girl and look before he returns to nerdy thought... and umm he reaps the benefits too 
Oh he's so yummy. He was funny too and he always made my pain go away when I got the Achilles tendinitis and limped in to see him


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh my lordy, lordy! I just read an email from a person here in town who has three 10 year old brother sulcatas who have been living together peacefully for the past 10 years. They're moving and have to give up their sulcatas and would I take them. Thank goodness I have the dog run in the back yard. Only problem being it's just bare dirt. So I have one pen next door to Dudley, the back yard and the dog run. If they don't all get along living temporarily in the back yard, then I do have two more spots to put them, but living next door to Dudley is sorta a bad deal too because if he gets a whiff of a tortoise in that pen he becomes pretty aggressive with the fence.

The family who used to rent the house across the street from me have a fruit stand and today the mom brought me a whole crate of very ripe strawberries, a bag of cucumbers and a bag of peas. Looks like the Asian tortoises and the box turtles will feast tomorrow!

I've finished off season 5 of Wagon Train. Tomorrow I'll check out Amazon and see if the next couple seasons have been put on DVD.

Tonight I'm having vanilla ice cream with strawberries on top! Yum!

Ok...I'm off to do my evening chores.


----------



## sibi

Lol...i thought you'd come back with, "I'm married but not dead."  You're right, though. We still have eyes, and cute is cute. That's why I'd like to take a look too. I just got though speaking to a young man working at home depot in the paint area. He was so cute. He was half Korean with green eyes. He was so stunning I had to remark on his eyes. Found out he likes torts and I showed him a picture of my babies. I think his co-worker may have thought I was flirting with him. Hahaha I crack myself up.


Kerryann said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann, you crack me up. What are you doing looking at other men and noticing they are hot? Isn't Mikey hot enough for you? But i do wish I could go to your podiatrist to see if he is really hot looking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm I still have eyes.. they didn't pluck them out at my wedding.  I can look and maybe drool a little but touching is no no... It's not like he doesn't occasionally see a cute girl and look before he returns to nerdy thought... and umm he reaps the benefits too
> Oh he's so yummy. He was funny too and he always made my pain go away when I got the Achilles tendinitis and limped in to see him
Click to expand...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Karen doesn't know it, but tonight I'm cooking beef tenderloin, and fresh young spinach for dinner with a salad that contains avocado and tomatoes. I even picked up some of that fancy Marie's salad dressing. Creamy Ranch for her, extreme blue cheese for me. 
News is saying cougar sighting at two separate schools up here. Almost in Portland.


----------



## Kerryann

Yvonne G said:


> Oh my lordy, lordy! I just read an email from a person here in town who has three 10 year old brother sulcatas who have been living together peacefully for the past 10 years. They're moving and have to give up their sulcatas and would I take them. Thank goodness I have the dog run in the back yard. Only problem being it's just bare dirt. So I have one pen next door to Dudley, the back yard and the dog run. If they don't all get along living temporarily in the back yard, then I do have two more spots to put them, but living next door to Dudley is sorta a bad deal too because if he gets a whiff of a tortoise in that pen he becomes pretty aggressive with the fence.
> 
> The family who used to rent the house across the street from me have a fruit stand and today the mom brought me a whole crate of very ripe strawberries, a bag of cucumbers and a bag of peas. Looks like the Asian tortoises and the box turtles will feast tomorrow!
> 
> I've finished off season 5 of Wagon Train. Tomorrow I'll check out Amazon and see if the next couple seasons have been put on DVD.
> 
> Tonight I'm having vanilla ice cream with strawberries on top! Yum!
> 
> Ok...I'm off to do my evening chores.



I am so jealous. I'd love to have just one sulcata. Your dessert sounds better than my popcorn too. 



sibi said:


> Lol...i thought you'd come back with, "I'm married but not dead."  You're right, though. We still have eyes, and cute is cute. That's why I'd like to take a look too. I just got though speaking to a young man working at home depot in the paint area. He was so cute. He was half Korean with green eyes. He was so stunning I had to remark on his eyes. Found out he likes torts and I showed him a picture of my babies. I think his co-worker may have thought I was flirting with him. Hahaha I crack myself up.
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann, you crack me up. What are you doing looking at other men and noticing they are hot? Isn't Mikey hot enough for you? But i do wish I could go to your podiatrist to see if he is really hot looking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm I still have eyes.. they didn't pluck them out at my wedding.  I can look and maybe drool a little but touching is no no... It's not like he doesn't occasionally see a cute girl and look before he returns to nerdy thought... and umm he reaps the benefits too
> Oh he's so yummy. He was funny too and he always made my pain go away when I got the Achilles tendinitis and limped in to see him
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


It's a good thing you weren't near portland or Ken would be talking about you too.  See flirting is harmless.. it's the touching where it all goes wrong. Oh I forgot to add he has a great smile too. Green eyes are nice. 


Cowboy_Ken said:


> Karen doesn't know it, but tonight I'm cooking beef tenderloin, and fresh young spinach for dinner with a salad that contains avocado and tomatoes. I even picked up some of that fancy Marie's salad dressing. Creamy Ranch for her, extreme blue cheese for me.
> News is saying cougar sighting at two separate schools up here. Almost in Portland.



I was no where near that school 
I want the salad though..


----------



## sibi

Are you concerned about your torts being outside? I would. I hope they find the cougar. I had a great dinner yesterday. I had cooked grilled flank steak, fresh spring salad with all the trimmings, grilled sweet potatoes, beets, baby potatoes, and sautÃ©ed onions and scallions. Oh, and I decided to add grilled sweet corn on the cob. Today, I cooked nothing. I have a UTI, and I just started to take antibiotics. I get that a lot, and the last time I had it, the infection went to my kidneys. 


Cowboy_Ken said:


> Karen doesn't know it, but tonight I'm cooking beef tenderloin, and fresh young spinach for dinner with a salad that contains avocado and tomatoes. I even picked up some of that fancy Marie's salad dressing. Creamy Ranch for her, extreme blue cheese for me.
> News is saying cougar sighting at two separate schools up here. Almost in Portland.


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Are you concerned about your torts being outside? I would. I hope they find the cougar. I had a great dinner yesterday. I had cooked grilled flank steak, fresh spring salad with all the trimmings, grilled sweet potatoes, beets, baby potatoes, and sautÃ©ed onions and scallions. Oh, and I decided to add grilled sweet corn on the cob. Today, I cooked nothing. I have a UTI, and I just started to take antibiotics. I get that a lot, and the last time I had it, the infection went to my kidneys.
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Karen doesn't know it, but tonight I'm cooking beef tenderloin, and fresh young spinach for dinner with a salad that contains avocado and tomatoes. I even picked up some of that fancy Marie's salad dressing. Creamy Ranch for her, extreme blue cheese for me.
> News is saying cougar sighting at two separate schools up here. Almost in Portland.
Click to expand...

 Awww  Did you go get antibiotics? 
I made falafel wraps with rutabaga mashed for dinner tonight. Last night we ate out and had pizza and salad.


----------



## sibi

What? What are you saying? I just caught sight of this. Do you know something I don't? Wait til Cowboy reads this. It's a good thing that Karen doesn't check up on him or he'd be in big trouble.
[/quote]


You made falafel? Does it taste like in Israel? Yummy. My hubby loves when I make it for him. I use spices I got from Israel.


It's a good thing you weren't near portland or Ken would be talking about you too.  See flirting is harmless.. it's the touching where it all goes wrong. Oh I forgot to add he has a great smile too. Green eyes are 
[/quote]


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



sibi said:


> What? What are you saying? I just caught sight of this. Do you know something I don't?



It's a good thing you weren't near portland or Ken would be talking about you too.  See flirting is harmless.. it's the touching where it all goes wrong. Oh I forgot to add he has a great smile too. Green eyes are 
[/quote]
[/quote]

He was taking about cougars


Where has Cheryl been?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I have green eyes 

Oh, and I had someone at work tell me I should be in sales because I have a non pushy way of informing people with a gentle soothing voice. She even went to find my supervisor and told them how great of a worker I was and they're lucky to have me. Definitely a good feeling of being appreciated even if it's just a part time job


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

sibi said:


> What? What are you saying? I just caught sight of this. Do you know something I don't? Wait til Cowboy reads this. It's a good thing that Karen doesn't check up on him or he'd be in big trouble.


[/quote]

Ok. Now I'm lost!!! Concerning cougars out here, those are town cougars near the schools. Like town coyotes or town deer. I'm in the sticks and people smell scares them because when livestock are threatened, the cougars get dealt with. I'm more worried about Ava and cougars, although they'd runaway from a barking dog. I did have a 150 lb. German bred German Shepard get bit on the hind end by a cougar once. He was a smart dog, it was a running away injury.


And I think at this point, I'm glad I don't have green eyes!!!
Although really, Yvonne would be the only one to qualify as a cougar in regard to me.


----------



## sibi

Yea, I was lost too. Asked Kerryann what she meant, and she answered, "he was talking about cougars." But, what does that have to do with "it's a good thing that you don't live near Ken, or he would be talking about you too."? Sill don't get it. So, are you saying that Yvanne is like a cougar? You see how mixed up I am?


Cowboy_Ken said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> What? What are you saying? I just caught sight of this. Do you know something I don't? Wait til Cowboy reads this. It's a good thing that Karen doesn't check up on him or he'd be in big trouble.
Click to expand...

 
Ok. Now I'm lost!!! Concerning cougars out here, those are town cougars near the schools. Like town coyotes or town deer. I'm in the sticks and people smell scares them because when livestock are threatened, the cougars get dealt with. I'm more worried about Ava and cougars, although they'd runaway from a barking dog. I did have a 150 lb. German bred German Shepard get bit on the hind end by a cougar once. He was a smart dog, it was a running away injury.


And I think at this point, I'm glad I don't have green eyes!!!
Although really, Yvonne would be the only one to qualify as a cougar in regard to me.
[/quote]


Hey, I've got green eyes! Yes, it's really nice that customers complement good workers. I do that for so.e workers that are a great asset to a store. So many customers are quick to complain about workers, it rarely do you hear when a worker does a great job. Hey, maybe they'll give you a raise!.
[/b] *


RosieRedfoot said:



I have green eyes 

Oh, and I had someone at work tell me I should be in sales because I have a non pushy way of informing people with a gentle soothing voice. She even went to find my supervisor and told them how great of a worker I was and they're lucky to have me. Definitely a good feeling of being appreciated even if it's just a part time job 

Click to expand...

*


----------



## Kerryann

I was making a joke about having a younger husband... Like a human cougar. 
Good morning


----------



## Tortoise Princess

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Princess:
> 
> Glad to have you joining us here on the chat. Is your tortoise able to live outside, and do you live in the city? Just curious what your yard is like...jungle or cement? I have this picture in my mind of the Philippines...hot, steamy jungle. (My father-in-law is from the Philippines)
> 
> What is everyone doing today?
> 
> It's windy here, and the heat index has fallen accordingly. Yesterday it was hot and ugly, and today it's warm and windy. I was going to water, but the wind would just blow the water where I don't want it to go.
> 
> The baby birds in the nest right outside my back door are getting so big that they hang over the edge of the nest. I see fully feathered butts hanging out all the time. My worry is that when they finally decide to fledge, they may fall into the back yard and Misty might get them.



HI Yvonne

Sorry for the late reply. I let my sully graze outside whole day in our garden but tucks her in for the night in a 75gallon tank as she's still small (around 450g). I live in the outskirts of the central business district, our yard is still mostly dirt/grass. 

Summer here can be unbearably hot and humid, around 37C and can reach 70% humidity! Because of the weather, i have not used any artificial heating or UVB whatsoever on my sulcata. Even during rainy days, coldest that we got is 25C.

Cool - your father-in-law's from the Philippines Do you know the exact place? Come here for a visit! Go to Boracay or Bohol island, it's like paradise. It was voted as the best island vacation for 2012

Magandang gabi or Good evening again from Philippines


----------



## Jacqui

*Good Morning!​*
I am jealous of you having cougar (cats) near you. A few brave males come into this area once in a great great while and of our course stupid folks have to go and shoot them first thing.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Anyone have any good shoe suggestions? I may be relatively young but my feet hurt after working 8 hour all standing shifts. I need closed toed (no crocs) shoes that also help prevent plantar fasciitis. Probably something like nurses shoes, but I do have wide feet which makes ordering online questionable to find something that works.


----------



## LolaMyLove

RosieRedfoot said:


> Anyone have any good shoe suggestions? I may be relatively young but my feet hurt after working 8 hour all standing shifts. I need closed toed (no crocs) shoes that also help prevent plantar fasciitis. Probably something like nurses shoes, but I do have wide feet which makes ordering online questionable to find something that works.




Funny, Im in the same boat, had a lovely injection into my left arch yesterday and let me tell you that felt wonderful... (yes sarcasm).
Here's a link for a variety of shoes that all claim there are for Plantar Fasciitis. Its all still new to me so I haven't tried them yet.
http://www.zappos.com/shoes-for-plantar-fasciitis?zfcTest=sqb:0
good luck!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Well these are mine. Stylish with everything I wear, from Levi's to Levi's. they're Justin's. I've had these close to 10 yrs. and only had to reheel them once.

View attachment 43602



Hope this helps!!!


----------



## Kerryann

RosieRedfoot said:


> Anyone have any good shoe suggestions? I may be relatively young but my feet hurt after working 8 hour all standing shifts. I need closed toed (no crocs) shoes that also help prevent plantar fasciitis. Probably something like nurses shoes, but I do have wide feet which makes ordering online questionable to find something that works.



Have you tried sketchers? They have dressy shoes with tennis shoe support.


----------



## Jacqui

littlestella said:


> Funny, Im in the same boat, had a lovely injection into my left arch yesterday and let me tell you that felt wonderful... (yes sarcasm).



I cringed at the thought of that, why did you need that done?




Kerryann said:


> Have you tried sketchers? They have dressy shoes with tennis shoe support.



I saw an ad for those and thought I would like to try them. Have you?


My current pair of shoes are a $10 special from WalMart, which is my shoe allowance until fall.  They were white two weeks ago when I bought them, today for the most part they are grass stain green.  I had to start wearing them for everyday, once the old ones had come opened on the side and even duct tape would not hold them closed.


----------



## Yvonne G

I saw the Sketchers commercial too, and thought I'd like to try a pair. But I'm not a shopper, so don't really know who sells that brand.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Hi Chatters!! I am sunburned, yay!! It was 77 today and I dropped everything and went out in it all day. Have you heard the Cicadas are going to be migrating from CT-NC in groups as big as a billion per square mile?!!! I hope they come here!! I remember I had to live in Milwauki, WI for a little while when I was 8 and the Cicadas came there that year and it was crazy!!


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Hi Chatters!! I am sunburned, yay!! It was 77 today and I dropped everything and went out in it all day. Have you heard the Cicadas are going to be migrating from CT-NC in groups as big as a billion per square mile?!!! I hope they come here!! I remember I had to live in Milwauki, WI for a little while when I was 8 and the Cicadas came there that year and it was crazy!!




I never knew they migrated. It seems we always have them here and I thought there was something like a seven year cycle where their numbers became bigger. Wonder where I got that from.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Chatters!! I am sunburned, yay!! It was 77 today and I dropped everything and went out in it all day. Have you heard the Cicadas are going to be migrating from CT-NC in groups as big as a billion per square mile?!!! I hope they come here!! I remember I had to live in Milwauki, WI for a little while when I was 8 and the Cicadas came there that year and it was crazy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never knew they migrated. It seems we always have them here and I thought there was something like a seven year cycle where their numbers became bigger. Wonder where I got that from.
Click to expand...

Its a 17 year cycle, they mate, lay eggs, shed their exoskeleton and die, then the eggs turn into larvae that live deep in the ground and they surface every 17 years to do the mate & die dance. Well this is all according to my 8th grader but she is a high honors geek so I think it is reliable. 

It's so cool to me!!!




RosieRedfoot said:


> Anyone have any good shoe suggestions? I may be relatively young but my feet hurt after working 8 hour all standing shifts. I need closed toed (no crocs) shoes that also help prevent plantar fasciitis. Probably something like nurses shoes, but I do have wide feet which makes ordering online questionable to find something that works.



I only wear asics and I love them. I have a narrow foot with a high arch and they work really well for me. My husband stands for 8-14 hours a day and wears Dansko's or Birkenstock water proof OR shoes. The Birkenstocks have even survived the autoclave when they got messy. I have a pair of Dansko's too and I love them because they give me a little height and look cute with any jeans.


@ Rosieredfoot was that you who saw the dog and were thinking about getting it. If so, my vote is YES!! I saw a Great Dane one day when I was picking up my basset from the groomers and his name was The General. They knew i lived Great Danes and offered him to me on the spot. I even talked about how in love with this dog I was on TFO but I was nervous because it was a huge male and my kids were very small ( this was almost 2 years ago now). I even remember Jacqui and DMMJ urging me to get him. Well I didn't and I still think about his sweet eyes to this day.


----------



## Jacqui

It's funny, I even wonder how he is doing every so often and I never even met the dog.

Speaking of dogs, Yvonne did your camera break because it has been a long time since we saw Misty.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Well look who has come back to the chatting folds! Mrs. C., did you see Little Ricky and his clutch mate? Pretty wild the size difference, in that I think Little Ricky is large it's real weird for me.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> littlestella said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, Im in the same boat, had a lovely injection into my left arch yesterday and let me tell you that felt wonderful... (yes sarcasm).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cringed at the thought of that, why did you need that done?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried sketchers? They have dressy shoes with tennis shoe support.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw an ad for those and thought I would like to try them. Have you?
> 
> 
> My current pair of shoes are a $10 special from WalMart, which is my shoe allowance until fall.  They were white two weeks ago when I bought them, today for the most part they are grass stain green.  I had to start wearing them for everyday, once the old ones had come opened on the side and even duct tape would not hold them closed.
Click to expand...





Oh yeah I always at least have one pair in my wardrobe because they are comfy and i can wear them with dress slacks.  I wore them almost all the time when I was treating my Achilles tendinitis.




Yvonne G said:


> I saw the Sketchers commercial too, and thought I'd like to try a pair. But I'm not a shopper, so don't really know who sells that brand.



You can buy them on sketchers.com. I know that most of the department stores carry them and also DSW shoe warehouse, Famous footwear, and they usually even have outlets in the big outlet malls. I think I got my last pair at dicks sporting goods. 




CtTortoiseMom said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Chatters!! I am sunburned, yay!! It was 77 today and I dropped everything and went out in it all day. Have you heard the Cicadas are going to be migrating from CT-NC in groups as big as a billion per square mile?!!! I hope they come here!! I remember I had to live in Milwauki, WI for a little while when I was 8 and the Cicadas came there that year and it was crazy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never knew they migrated. It seems we always have them here and I thought there was something like a seven year cycle where their numbers became bigger. Wonder where I got that from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a 17 year cycle, they mate, lay eggs, shed their exoskeleton and die, then the eggs turn into larvae that live deep in the ground and they surface every 17 years to do the mate & die dance. Well this is all according to my 8th grader but she is a high honors geek so I think it is reliable.
> 
> It's so cool to me!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieRedfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have any good shoe suggestions? I may be relatively young but my feet hurt after working 8 hour all standing shifts. I need closed toed (no crocs) shoes that also help prevent plantar fasciitis. Probably something like nurses shoes, but I do have wide feet which makes ordering online questionable to find something that works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I only wear asics and I love them. I have a narrow foot with a high arch and they work really well for me. My husband stands for 8-14 hours a day and wears Dansko's or Birkenstock water proof OR shoes. The Birkenstocks have even survived the autoclave when they got messy. I have a pair of Dansko's too and I love them because they give me a little height and look cute with any jeans.
> 
> 
> @ Rosieredfoot was that you who saw the dog and were thinking about getting it. If so, my vote is YES!! I saw a Great Dane one day when I was picking up my basset from the groomers and his name was The General. They knew i lived Great Danes and offered him to me on the spot. I even talked about how in love with this dog I was on TFO but I was nervous because it was a huge male and my kids were very small ( this was almost 2 years ago now). I even remember Jacqui and DMMJ urging me to get him. Well I didn't and I still think about his sweet eyes to this day.
Click to expand...





Hows the new house coming


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Well look who has come back to the chatting folds! Mrs. C., did you see Little Ricky and his clutch mate? Pretty wild the size difference, in that I think Little Ricky is large it's real weird for me.



Yes, I did. I think Little Ricky will catch up. He looks smooth, healthy & happy and that is all that matters.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Usually running shoes aren't recommended for standing. I've thought of danskos. Tomorrow my goal is to sleep in, get laundry done, and go to a local shoe specialist that measures your feet and makes sure you've got the right size and support. They claim to specialize in ending foot pain for all day standing professionals like nurses and such. 

I need to lose weight too to take off some of the extra strain. But for now, new shoes it is.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

@ Kerryann, the new house is coming along great. For some reason the kitchen cabinets were very low and there is a lot of counter space that is unusable because of it and we are getting new appliances and I want the microwave mounted over the stove and there wasn't enough room for it so this Friday a contracter is coming to raise the cabinets to a normal height and add under cabinet lights and a river rock back splash. I am so excited!! He is also ripping all the wood off of the fireplace in the family room and turning a closet that is in the family room into a built in book case & desk area. People who are married to carpenters are sooo lucky, they can literally do anything!!


@ Sibi, I have green eyes too!!!


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



CtTortoiseMom said:


> @ Kerryann, the new house is coming along great. For some reason the kitchen cabinets were very low and there is a lot of counter space that is unusable because of it and we are getting new appliances and I want the microwave mounted over the stove and there wasn't enough room for it so this Friday a contracter is coming to raise the cabinets to a normal height and add under cabinet lights and a river rock back splash. I am so excited!! He is also ripping all the wood off of the fireplace in the family room and turning a closet that is in the family room into a built in book case & desk area. People who are married to carpenters are sooo lucky, they can literally do anything!!
> 
> 
> @ Sibi, I have green eyes too!!!





Was the house built for short peeps? That all sounds amazing. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using TortForum mobile app


----------



## sibi

Wow, never thought so many of us had green eyes. And we know Cowboy doesn't. I think Yvonne doesn't have green eyes either. 

I'm so glad to hear that things are getting done, and I'm sure that you guys will have a beautiful home. Don't forget to take before and after pictures.


----------



## Kerryann

I stink at math 
I realized today while I could be a salesperson, reconciling invoices makes me want to claw my eyes out. I'd rather let me
Y eyes bleed from log reviews. :huh:


----------



## sibi

Kerryann, sometimes houses are custom made for little people (politically correct). But, at least now Erin can upscale her kitchen

I'm not the best at math either, buy when I worked at a bank in New York, I worked in reconciliations and absolutely loved it. I had to figure out where certain funds came from, or who it belonged to. Then, I would correct the transaction and all was good. It was like being Sherlock Holmes unraveling a mystery.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



sibi said:


> Kerryann, sometimes houses are custom made for little people (politically correct). But, at least now Erin can upscale her kitchen
> 
> I'm not the best at math either, buy when I worked at a bank in New York, I worked in reconciliations and absolutely loved it. I had to figure out where certain funds came from, or who it belonged to. Then, I would correct the transaction and all was good. It was like being Sherlock Holmes unraveling a mystery.



I used to watch the show little people big world and they had a custom kitchen made. It was cool.
That sounds a lot like what I was doing tonight. I like the detective work but the math is so not my strong suit.
Did you get your new shoes? How are your feets? 
I'm off to sleep chicas and chicos.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Nope, no new shoes yet. Will figure out tomorrow what size/width/type I should be wearing to hopefully alleviate the daily foot pain. 

And as for the third dog, we'd get her in a heartbeat if someone would just sponsor the heart worm meds... It's just the extra $20ish a month for flea/hw meds alone that just adds up so quickly. I did like the rescue group on Facebook though, just in case some rich benefactor does want to "donate"  They can buy me some new shoes too if they so wish. Juuust kidding on the shoes, but a pet sponsor wouldn't be turned down


----------



## sibi

Well, I got fitted for the shoes. I have to wait 3 weeks for it to come in custom made. I had ulcers on my right foot, and I'm still trying to keep it from getting infected. If I have to wear these special shoes to keep my feet from drying and cracking, then I will. The thought of my foot being amputated is so scary, that I'm actually watching what I eat and recording my BS at least 4 times a day.


----------



## LolaMyLove

Jacqui said:


> littlestella said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, Im in the same boat, had a lovely injection into my left arch yesterday and let me tell you that felt wonderful... (yes sarcasm).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cringed at the thought of that, why did you need that done?
> 
> 
> 
> Plantar Fasciitis, it's been killing me. Truefully the shot hurt no worse then the pain of standing up. Today was the first day in a long time I could walk without pain. Totally worth it! Any since I am doing the 40mile Avon walk for Brest Cancer in a few months, pain walking is no good.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So I've never offered cucumber to any of my tortoises. Yesterday was the first. I did it mainly out of concerns of hydration due to the unseasonable hot weather we've been having. The russians had no problem figuring out what to do with it.
View attachment 43706

I like that they've scalloped the outer edges to resemble a dandelion leaf.


----------



## sibi

I had the same pain in my feet. Yes, I said feet. In both feet. I was beside myself in pain for 6 months!!!!! Then, one day, it just went away. I hope it never returns, but I heard that people with flat feet get this pain. Do you have flat feet?



littlestella said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlestella said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, Im in the same boat, had a lovely injection into my left arch yesterday and let me tell you that felt wonderful... (yes sarcasm).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cringed at the thought of that, why did you need that done?
> 
> 
> 
> Plantar Fasciitis, it's been killing me. Truefully the shot hurt no worse then the pain of standing up. Today was the first day in a long time I could walk without pain. Totally worth it! Any since I am doing the 40mile Avon walk for Brest Cancer in a few months, pain walking is no good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy, the cucumber looked might enticing. Can't blame your torts for really enjoying it. So cute!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

A friends wife just told Karen that her husband was cleaning out a storage shed for an older gal today, and she indicated one box he could have. In the box were 7 original Barbie dolls in their boxes. He threw it away because he didn't know any better, (moron) and instead brought home a dancing chicken doll, (really?) 
By the way, one of the Barbies is listed on eBay for $1000.00 and still going up. What a maroon!!!


----------



## sibi

Wow, I wouldn't even ha e sold it. It would be worth so much more later. Yea, he was a moron alright. Hey, btw, am I ever gonna get the dandelion seeds?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sibi, yes. Very sorry. Many brands in the fire. I Should have taken care of that when offered. I shall strive to make in roads tomorrow. Kappish?


Best part about the one on eBay, it's not one of the ones he tossed into the dumpster. Sighhhh.


----------



## LolaMyLove

sibi said:


> I had the same pain in my feet. Yes, I said feet. In both feet. I was beside myself in pain for 6 months!!!!! Then, one day, it just went away. I hope it never returns, but I heard that people with flat feet get this pain. Do you have flat feet?
> 
> 
> No just the opposite, very high arches. I think years of wearing Converse caused most of it. Hopefully this will be the end.
> 
> Think I need to get some cucumbers tomorrow, they sure look like they enjoyed it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

littlestella said:


> Maybe stating the obvious here, but just make sure they're organic. They do love them but food value is little. Good for hydration in any event.


----------



## sibi

littlestella said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had the same pain in my feet. Yes, I said feet. In both feet. I was beside myself in pain for 6 months!!!!! Then, one day, it just went away. I hope it never returns, but I heard that people with flat feet get this pain. Do you have flat feet?
> 
> 
> No just the opposite, very high arches. I think years of wearing Converse caused most of it. Hopefully this will be the end.
> 
> Think I need to get some cucumbers tomorrow, they sure look like they enjoyed it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what I heard is a cure? Take a liter bottle of soda(empty, of course) and lay it on the floor so that you can roll your foot over it back and forth. It will take the pain away without pain management, or special shoes.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Well, I got fitted for the shoes. I have to wait 3 weeks for it to come in custom made. I had ulcers on my right foot, and I'm still trying to keep it from getting infected. If I have to wear these special shoes to keep my feet from drying and cracking, then I will. The thought of my foot being amputated is so scary, that I'm actually watching what I eat and recording my BS at least 4 times a day.



Did you like the shoes you picked out? 
That is a great way to control the issue. I track all of my food too. i use an online app called sparkpeople.com.


I was up at 2 am dealing with hateful client issues. ugh... seriously???


----------



## Jacqui

Are these things that could not wait until say 7 am to deal with?


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Are these things that could not wait until say 7 am to deal with?



Apparently not.. and they were angry with me specifically for doing what they wanted me to do.. aka the one who was angry obviously doesn't know his manager authorized me to change his (the managers) access at the request of their internal security personnel. I was overly polite as usual. I couldn't fall back asleep.


----------



## Jacqui

I think you need to turn off all phones ring tones and put the answering machine on. I know you want to give great service, but there needs to be limits. You have needs to including a good night's sleep and time off from worries about the job.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Good Morning, it is dark & rainy here but I am happy about it because Ian waiting for the electrician and have a lot of cleaning to do so it is a great day to stay inside. 

Here is my kitchen. It is not built for "little people" just the cabinets are low and done people don't mind a counter microwave but I think it takes up too much space. Also the appliance are being taken out and replaced with stainless as soon as the carpenter is finished so here I'd the before...



& here is my new kitchen table and cute painting I bought.nothing is centered because Rob ripped a cabinet untit off of the wall so I temporarily hung the painting over the non painted area until the painters can paint it...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Are you replacing the cabinets? 
The old house is moved out of, and ready for lookers?
Have you met your new neighbors and asked about winter power outages at your new place?
We've all got questions.


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm glad you're getting new appliances. The black is nice, but it makes the kitchen so dark!

I like your picture.


----------



## Jacqui

I like my microwave on the counter, so I can better watch what is cooking plus to clean up.  I like your kitchen and you know what, now I like the table better with it in place. I find the open space above the cabinets to be a waste. I never use it, except sorta a junk area.  Ummm when you rip out the frig, would you bring it over here? I could use a new one.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

They used to do the space above cabinets because they figured cabinets all the way up are too tall, and a lot of old vent systems used to run soffets there. But that was the 50's to 90's trend. Now it's all about the taller cabinets going up higher for more storage space. I watch too much hgtv some days... I've seen this newer way of installing a microwave and it is a drawer microwave. Like, open the drawer and set food down in it. I want one just to amaze people, although seems like a bad idea if there are kids around lol.


----------



## SpdTrtl

Nice kitchen, the stainless steel is going to make those dark cabinets pop.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Yes & thanks all . Everything in the whole house is very dark. It is so crazy because it was built in 89 but they were going for this whole 17th century feel on the inside and out. There is not a single ceiling light except for an old fashioned chandelier in the entry way and and equally old fashioned and ugly one in the dining room. I am having an electrician put recessed lighting everywhere!! We painted two rooms so far and had to use very light colors to go with the dark trim and windows and it worked and seems very homey and light now, well, in those two rooms. I will post pics of those too. The neighbors are all very welcoming.My house is the first house on a cul du sac and all of the people that live here had their home built to suit by the developer in the early 90's so they are all at the beginning stages of having an empty nest and love that i have young children, because all of their children are in college or high school. 

@ Ken, there are all underground wires here so I don't think we lose power that often but we have a generator if we do . The old house is almost completely moved out of and has had a steady two-three showings a week but no bites yet. We are not replacing the cabinets because they are really nice cabinets that were put in in 06 when they remodeled their kitchen.

Yes, Jacqui you can have my fridge, I am already giving my stove to a friend of mine who needs a new one. just have Jeff swing by and pick it up in a couple of weeks.


Here is my 13 yo's room, she wants a huge white flower of some sort on her red wall and she wants a red chair for her desk and does not like any of the window treatments I have shown her so it is obviously not done. 










Here is my 6 yo's room. It is a lot of pink but she said that is what she wanted and she loves it so....


----------



## jaizei

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Yes & thanks all . Everything in the whole house is very dark. It is so crazy because it was built in 89 but they were going for this whole 17th century feel on the inside and out. There is not a single ceiling light except for an old fashioned chandelier in the entry way and and equally old fashioned and ugly one in the dining room. I am having an electrician put recessed lighting everywhere!! We painted two rooms so far and had to use very light colors to go with the dark trim and windows and it worked and seems very homey and light now, well, in those two rooms. I will post pics of those too. The neighbors are all very welcoming.My house is the first house on a cul du sac and all of the people that live here had their home built to suit by the developer in the early 90's so they are all at the beginning stages of having an empty nest and love that i have young children, because all of their children are in college or high school.
> 
> @ Ken, there are all underground wires here so I don't think we lose power that often but we have a generator if we do . The old house is almost completely moved out of and has had a steady two-three showings a week but no bites yet. We are not replacing the cabinets because they are really nice cabinets that were put in in 06 when they remodeled their kitchen.
> 
> Yes, Jacqui you can have my fridge, I am already giving my stove to a friend of mine who needs a new one. just have Jeff swing by and pick it up in a couple of weeks.
> 
> 
> Here is my 13 yo's room, she wants a huge white flower of some sort on her red wall and she wants a red chair for her desk and does not like any of the window treatments I have shown her so it is obviously not done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my 6 yo's room. It is a lot of pink but she said that is what she wanted and she loves it so....






What type of recessed lighting? I always hated can lights in houses until I saw some LED can lights and I was sold.


----------



## Jacqui

Boy won't you be surprised when Jeff shows up!  Seriously, it would be nice to have a frig that can stay cool, when it gets above 85 out. 

I like the pink room even though I don't like pink. My daughter painted her room a few years back this hot pink and I thought it was horrible. You know with time, I have come to love the color.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sibi, today Karen is home. She is out doing yard work, and asked herself, â€œwhats that noise? Oh, it's Ken, vacuuming the pasture" then I informed her of yours and my plans and she said, â€œyou two are gonna be on the news with the pythons!" I laughed and continued on with my vacuuming. Lol.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

jaizei said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes & thanks all . Everything in the whole house is very dark. It is so crazy because it was built in 89 but they were going for this whole 17th century feel on the inside and out. There is not a single ceiling light except for an old fashioned chandelier in the entry way and and equally old fashioned and ugly one in the dining room. I am having an electrician put recessed lighting everywhere!! We painted two rooms so far and had to use very light colors to go with the dark trim and windows and it worked and seems very homey and light now, well, in those two rooms. I will post pics of those too. The neighbors are all very welcoming.My house is the first house on a cul du sac and all of the people that live here had their home built to suit by the developer in the early 90's so they are all at the beginning stages of having an empty nest and love that i have young children, because all of their children are in college or high school.
> 
> @ Ken, there are all underground wires here so I don't think we lose power that often but we have a generator if we do . The old house is almost completely moved out of and has had a steady two-three showings a week but no bites yet. We are not replacing the cabinets because they are really nice cabinets that were put in in 06 when they remodeled their kitchen.
> 
> Yes, Jacqui you can have my fridge, I am already giving my stove to a friend of mine who needs a new one. just have Jeff swing by and pick it up in a couple of weeks.
> 
> 
> Here is my 13 yo's room, she wants a huge white flower of some sort on her red wall and she wants a red chair for her desk and does not like any of the window treatments I have shown her so it is obviously not done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my 6 yo's room. It is a lot of pink but she said that is what she wanted and she loves it so....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What type of recessed lighting? I always hated can lights in houses until I saw some LED can lights and I was sold.
Click to expand...





The electrician just left and I picked out 6 inch LED recessed retrofitted lights. I really liked the look of them, in that you can hardly see them! I am putting the front entry way and kitchen ones on a dimmer.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> Boy won't you be surprised when Jeff shows up!  Seriously, it would be nice to have a frig that can stay cool, when it gets above 85 out.
> 
> I like the pink room even though I don't like pink. My daughter painted her room a few years back this hot pink and I thought it was horrible. You know with time, I have come to love the color.



If he shows up he can have it . I like her pink room because it really fits her. Maybe that is why you like your daughters too


----------



## Jacqui

Would be a neat trick for him even to show up to your door. Jeff is good, but I think even he might have a problem when I say, "The address is CT". 

Of course if, Ken would stop by on his way for our Pretend Chat Thread get-to-gether it might work.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Currently the Dahlia Lama is in town visiting.


----------



## Yvonne G

LOL! "The Dahlia Lama"!!!!


I have a picture in my head of this huge purple flower for a head on a llama's body wearing a sari.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Got my feet sized and learned I need a double wide toe box, narrow heel, and basically the style of shoes my 80 year old grandma wouldn't even want to wear. In a whole shoe place they found three pairs in existence that would fit, one was too narrow and then the other two were $130+ and ugly. Le sigh... Thanks dad for the uber wide frog feet!


I'm going to try going to someplace like dicks or sportsman's warehouse to find out if they carry the new balance in a wider width at least. But I learned my feet are too wide for orthaheel, kuru, and even danskos to work.


----------



## Jacqui

RosieRedfoot said:


> Got my feet sized and learned I need a double wide toe box, narrow heel, and basically the style of shoes my 80 year old grandma wouldn't even want to wear. In a whole shoe place they found three pairs in existence that would fit, one was too narrow and then the other two were $130+ and ugly. Le sigh... Thanks dad for the uber wide frog feet!
> 
> 
> I'm going to try going to someplace like dicks or sportsman's warehouse to find out if they carry the new balance in a wider width at least. But I learned my feet are too wide for orthaheel, kuru, and even danskos to work.





That sucks. 


I am impatiently watching for my daughter to show up. Rumor has it she is taking me out for dinner.


----------



## Jacqui

Now that I am all cleaned up and not able to do work, the clouds have moved in so the high yucky humidity is gone and it would be nice to be working outside. Sorta getting scared for next week with a day in the 80s. That is too hot to work for me.


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Yes & thanks all . Everything in the whole house is very dark. It is so crazy because it was built in 89 but they were going for this whole 17th century feel on the inside and out. There is not a single ceiling light except for an old fashioned chandelier in the entry way and and equally old fashioned and ugly one in the dining room. I am having an electrician put recessed lighting everywhere!! We painted two rooms so far and had to use very light colors to go with the dark trim and windows and it worked and seems very homey and light now, well, in those two rooms. I will post pics of those too. The neighbors are all very welcoming.My house is the first house on a cul du sac and all of the people that live here had their home built to suit by the developer in the early 90's so they are all at the beginning stages of having an empty nest and love that i have young children, because all of their children are in college or high school.
> 
> @ Ken, there are all underground wires here so I don't think we lose power that often but we have a generator if we do . The old house is almost completely moved out of and has had a steady two-three showings a week but no bites yet. We are not replacing the cabinets because they are really nice cabinets that were put in in 06 when they remodeled their kitchen.
> 
> Yes, Jacqui you can have my fridge, I am already giving my stove to a friend of mine who needs a new one. just have Jeff swing by and pick it up in a couple of weeks.
> 
> 
> Here is my 13 yo's room, she wants a huge white flower of some sort on her red wall and she wants a red chair for her desk and does not like any of the window treatments I have shown her so it is obviously not done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my 6 yo's room. It is a lot of pink but she said that is what she wanted and she loves it so....






Your cabinets are such an awesome wood color.  I love the house pics so far.


I spent the whole afternoon at a client site so I got home a little early. I was out over seeding my grass and putting down dirt over the seeds. I had a hoe/rake deal and was using the dead grass that the dang mower guy kyle left everywhere like big clumps so me being the recycler I am thought I would use the dead grass like hay to cover the bare spots I was covering with both seed and dirt. So I found one area that i thought might be fuzzy dog poop which was odd because I clean the yard every few days and kyle would have cleaned it. So I took the hoe rake and started to move the dead grass and saw stuff moving. I started screaming and running away but then came back to check what I saw and ran away again screaming for mikey. Apparently I uncovered some bunnies and I was worried I hurt them maybe but I didn't want to touch them. Mikey grabbed the rake deal and covered them back up because we didn't see any wounds on the babies. 
I am hopeful the mom comes back and gets them. They were so young. Why would she put them there? I want to know if Kyle ran them over? and I want to know where the mom is.. why isn't she protecting them from being raked.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Thanks, the cabinets are cherry wood. 

I just found out about those three women found in Ohio. So scary!!


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Thanks, the cabinets are cherry wood.
> 
> I just found out about those three women found in Ohio. So scary!!



yeah  It was so horrible  I can't believe that happens.


----------



## Yvonne G

Now I'm hearing that there are two different guys claiming to be the rescuers.


----------



## Jacqui

KerryAnn they often have them out in the middle of a grass area, in this case your lawn. Normally they will come back to their young. We run over atleast 2-3 nests each year sadly it seems we also normally find it after we kill some of the babies.  Actually while mowing between my neighbor's and my place this week, I too found a nest. Mine had no babies which made me glad. Feel bad for the female having to start all over with a new nest when she must be so close to delivering.  Funny thing is, I rarely see any rabbits near the house. Our brown house is where we normally find the nests and see adults.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Kerryann, rabbits often leave their young to go feed and often re-breed. They only nurse them once or twice a day. Kind of like how deer leave their fawns hidden when they're off feeding. 

I once found a mouse nest outside and watched in horror as my dog ate the mom and half the babies in one swoop. I had a momma mouse at that time who had a litter of babies so I tried fostering them to her by rubbing mom scent all over them but I came back to find she ate all but five (out of 9 of her own and 3 fosters). She was grossly bloated after that and after that whole ordeal I stopped owning any mice.


----------



## Kerryann

I read that about Mom buns. I wonder if it's the bun that lives under our deck. Kyle saw it yesterday but didn't know what it was. I told him not to more near the babies. How long do baby buns take to grow up?
I'm off to sleep.


----------



## Jacqui

I had the most unexpected, but very pleasant surprise when my daughter showed up tonight.... she brought her younger brother with her! It has felt like forever (okay since Easter) that I got to see him. He's done with college for the summer, so I should be getting to see him more and hopefully get to have him use some of his muscles to do some work for me. 


Just got an alert about a severe thunderstorm in the area. It sure is making a pretty light show. Funny when I was talking to Jeff a little bit ago, he was saying the same thing about where is he at (Kentucky).


----------



## sibi

Lol...you guys, Cowboy can't stand NYC, and by extension, CT. We'd have to meet someplace like CA or OR in order to get Ken to go. Ha!


Cowboy_Ken said:


> Currently the Dahlia Lama is in town visiting.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> I read that about Mom buns. I wonder if it's the bun that lives under our deck. Kyle saw it yesterday but didn't know what it was. I told him not to more near the babies. How long do baby buns take to grow up?
> I'm off to sleep.



A couple of weeks and then they will be running around.




sibi said:


> Lol...you guys, Cowboy can't stand NYC, and by extension, CT. We'd have to meet someplace like CA or OR in order to get Ken to go. Ha!
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Currently the Dahlia Lama is in town visiting.
Click to expand...


Works for me, just stop and pick me up along the way.


----------



## sibi

Haha, that's funny. I like Karen's sense of humor.
[/font]


Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sibi, today Karen is home. She is out doing yard work, and asked herself, â€œwhats that noise? Oh, it's Ken, vacuuming the pasture" then I informed her of yours and my plans and she said, â€œyou two are gonna be on the news with the pythons!" I laughed and continued on with my vacuuming. Lol.




I'm so happy for you that your son is gonna be around to help you out around the house. Did you get the branches out of your yard yet?


Jacqui said:


> I had the most unexpected, but very pleasant surprise when my daughter showed up tonight.... she brought her younger brother with her! It has felt like forever (okay since Easter) that I got to see him. He's done with college for the summer, so I should be getting to see him more and hopefully get to have him use some of his muscles to do some work for me.
> 
> 
> Just got an alert about a severe thunderstorm in the area. It sure is making a pretty light show. Funny when I was talking to Jeff a little bit ago, he was saying the same thing about where is he at (Kentucky).


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> I'm so happy for you that your son is gonna be around to help you out around the house. Did you get the branches out of your yard yet?




 Which branches? I got trucked up to the burn pile several loads that were covering the parking pad at the brown house. I still have loads of trees to cut down, branches that are down to load off, old vines to cut out, and an entire lot filled with old weeds to cut/pull out.  It never ends here. 

While I want and need Josh's help, the reality is I hope he finds a good job for the summer. (one that perhaps he can keep even when in college or maybe get rehired for after graduation). At best, he may come down once a week at most to help for a few hours... which is better then none, so that is not really a complaint.


----------



## sibi

Well, any help is good. I know how tough it is for kids coming out of college go find jobs. The market is improving, though. What is his major? At my husband's job, they've hiring college kids right out of college to train to become software engineers. That's why I asked.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I've got a B.S. in Animal Science and am utilizing it to the fullest by working as a cashier at Target. Well, both fields deal with a bunch of crap daily and unruly herds so it's not too different...


----------



## sibi

Lol, at least you have a good sense of humor about it. You would think that Target would train you for a management position since you do have a degree.



RosieRedfoot said:


> I've got a B.S. in Animal Science and am utilizing it to the fullest by working as a cashier at Target. Well, both fields deal with a bunch of crap daily and unruly herds so it's not too different...


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Well, any help is good. I know how tough it is for kids coming out of college go find jobs. The market is improving, though. What is his major? At my husband's job, they've hiring college kids right out of college to train to become software engineers. That's why I asked.



He is business and accounting, either getting a job and taking classes to continue for CPA (?) or just staying in school until he has it all. My daughter is also doing business something or other and is pretty close to finishing her two degrees. My oldest is doing accounting I believe. The oldest daughter is done with degrees in religion and audio engineering or something along those lines.

I can't see these days where you can justify so many of the degrees and schooling kids take with job potentials. Tonight they were talking and the daughter is taking summer courses. Her two courses are going to cost her $1,200. The debt these kids are wracking up is unbelievable, makes me so glad none of them are going for being Doctors. My daughter is paying $800 a month on her loans and it will be several years before she is paid off and that's with having had two years of a pretty good grant.


----------



## sibi

Man, they can't possibly beat my student loans. I did a double major too, and let me tell you, I will die before I get to pay it off. And my husband shouldn't be responsible for it either because it was incurred before i married him, and he was unaware of my debt until I married him. But, we pay regularly each month. Fortunately, he has zero debt for his college and he was a double major too.

Jobs today require college degrees for jobs I use to qualify for years ago. I mean, I've seen college grads working at Burger King. I recall that I never wanted to leave school. I just wanted to keep getting degrees in various disciplines, and my son was the same. Finally, after getting his masters in business, he joined Homeland Security. Go figure.


----------



## sibi

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE! Where's Jacqui? I can't believe I'm the first one on today. Anyone there?


----------



## Yvonne G

I don't know about Jacqui, but I had trouble getting on this a.m. Kept getting the BB message that the Forum was not available.

So I went out and picked up horse poop!

Now it is incredibly slow.

No college education here. I started off as a telephone operator for AT&T, and retired 30 years later from a Communication Engineer position.

Hope all is well with all our chatters. It's going to be a good day here, with weather in the 80's. I'm expanding the leopard tortoise pen by 8' which means the Manouria rain forest is shrinking by 8'. The leopards are eating the grass down to the nubs and the Manouria don't eat so much grass. Trouble is, where the fence line is moving to has so many darned cottonwood tree roots its awful hard to dig post holes.

Hope everyone has a good day and not too much weather!!!


----------



## sibi

Me too, same connection problems. Now, it's real slow. At least I know now it's not on my end. I think Jacqui may be having some bad weather. Here it's warm and sunny. My sullies are having a ball, I mean grass.


----------



## Yvonne G

I don't know about Jacqui, but I had trouble getting on this a.m. Kept getting the BB message that the Forum was not available.

So I went out and picked up horse poop!

Now it is incredibly slow.

No college education here. I started off as a telephone operator for AT&T, and retired 30 years later from a Communication Engineer position.

Hope all is well with all our chatters. It's going to be a good day here, with weather in the 80's. I'm expanding the leopard tortoise pen by 8' which means the Manouria rain forest is shrinking by 8'. The leopards are eating the grass down to the nubs and the Manouria don't eat so much grass. Trouble is, where the fence line is moving to has so many darned cottonwood tree roots its awful hard to dig post holes.

Hope everyone has a good day and not too much weather!!!

And right now...I had this whole thing typed and it wouldn't post. I typed it right after Sibi asked if anyone was on line and was finally able to get it posted a half hour later.

Here's the latest pictures of Misty:













And now I see that even though it got the internal server error my post actually DID post. Sorry for the duplicate. I was patting myself on the back for thinking to "copy" the post, and I guess I didn't need to. HAH!


----------



## JoesMum

I am in the UK and can't get the web browser version of TFO to work at all. I am using the app on my Samsung Galaxy Note and that works fine. I just tried the app on my iPhone and that works fine too.

Whatever is happening seems to be to do with the version you use on an ordinary computer through Internet Explorer, Chrome, Firefox or whatever.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Good morning all. I won't be on much today. Helping the in-laws out at their new place. I did, though, want to let everyone know that this weekend on CBS, the PBR event, â€œLast Cowboy Standing" will be airing at 4:00 pm est both Saturday and Sunday. Record and watch, or just watch. The 50 top bullriders of the world will be going head to head until only one is left.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Sibi, they are training me this next week for price accuracy and guest services so hopefully that means a raise. At the very least it means more work shift opportunities. Oh, and I'd get to know when anything goes on final clearance in advance. I'm so happy I found the toilet bowl cleaner on clearance though since I needed some anyway. Was only $2.48 for 3 huge bottles. 

And yeah, my bosses do like me and I once had the regional manager come through my line (to my ignorance) and she said I was an amazing asset and worker. So at the very least I have some good references... 

And I figure I can't have anything but a sense of humor about it. I'm not starving, have a roof over my head, and no serious debt so it's not all that bad. I know most of my fellow graduates can only get jobs at places like pet stores/grooming or retail and it's just how things are right now. I have considered getting a masters in biology or genetics, but I don't want to go into extreme debt if there are still no jobs to be able to pay it off.


Looks like I got a random tort pic though!


----------



## sibi

Smart thinking...it's gonna get you places. Yea, Target is like Kmart in that they'll train you for management positions, only they won't tell you it's a managers job, nor will they pay you either for the upgrade. However, if you put in the hours, work different shifts, and show that you are reliable, a non-complainer, you'll be offered something down the road. Don't know if you'll put up with in though. That's just how things are because they know that there are college kids out there waiting to take your job. One day, though, things are turn and they may just loose great employees because of their cut-throat policies.


RosieRedfoot said:


> Sibi, they are training me this next week for price accuracy and guest services so hopefully that means a raise. At the very least it means more work shift opportunities. Oh, and I'd get to know when anything goes on final clearance in advance. I'm so happy I found the toilet bowl cleaner on clearance though since I needed some anyway. Was only $2.48 for 3 huge bottles.
> 
> And yeah, my bosses do like me and I once had the regional manager come through my line (to my ignorance) and she said I was an amazing asset and worker. So at the very least I have some good references...
> 
> And I figure I can't have anything but a sense of humor about it. I'm not starving, have a roof over my head, and no serious debt so it's not all that bad. I know most of my fellow graduates can only get jobs at places like pet stores/grooming or retail and it's just how things are right now. I have considered getting a masters in biology or genetics, but I don't want to go into extreme debt if there are still no jobs to be able to pay it off.
> 
> 
> Looks like I got a random tort pic though!


----------



## Jacqui

So nice that the forum is back up to speed. I came on for a bit this am and decided to go do some work and see if it didn't improve.


----------



## Kerryann

has it started to lag for anyone else


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> has it started to lag for anyone else



Nopers, still fine for me.


----------



## Jacqui

*still chuckling at how big Misty's nose looks*

So I finished my reheated lunch (a Yvonne type meal of ham and beans), washed my dishes, fed a few more tortoises, walked the dogs, and then changed into my dirty mowing jeans because I was going to go pull weeds and knew it was wet and muddy out there from last night's storm. Went outside, collected my gloves, my bagbucket (small and easy to fill and then dump when in enclosures) and a garbage can. I no sooner got within ten feet of the first enclosure I was going to work on andddddd down came the rain.  Guess I will just have to force myself to stay inside and watch some more Netflix huh?


----------



## Yvonne G

We had a bit of rain a day or two ago, but it's bright and beautiful today! I was able to move the leopard/manouria fence 8' into the Manouria pen to give the leopard tortoises a bit more grass to eat this morning. Now I have to rake it good, water it well, and wait a month or so for any Manouria bugs to die before I can let the leopards on it.

Then I went into town. Yesterday in the mail I got a notification of a new hot dog place in town - California dogs. So I went with the intention of getting myself a yummy hot dog for lunch. They were supposed to open at 11, however when I got there at 11:15 they weren't open and no signs of life inside. I hate that. I made a special trip into town for nothing.

So instead I came home and made myself some chilli/noodles. I got the idea years ago from Bob's, home of the Big Boy. They serve a dish called Chilli spaghetti. It's cooked noodles (I use angel hair) with grated cheddar cheese on top, then chilli on top of that with onions. I buy the brick chilli from the freezer section. Man-o-man is that good!


----------



## Jacqui

Never heard of frozen bricks of chili.


----------



## Yvonne G

I think the brand is Johnson's. You thaw it, add a bit of tomato sauce and heat it up. VERY good chilli. (no beans)


I forgot to mention that my family of Black Phoebes fledged a couple days ago. I was worried that the babies would fall to the ground in the back yard and I would unknowingly go out there with Misty and she'd get them before I could stop her. But, no...they were there in the a.m. when I went out, with tails and heads hanging all over the edge of the tiny nest, but gone later in the day. And not a Phoebe in sight!

But in the front yard it was another story. A mockingbird was dive bombing one of my cats, and later I saw a tiny fully feathered but not very good at flying baby on the ground. 

As a owner of several cats, spring fledging season is not one of my favorites. I know its nature, but I hate to see the cats get the babies.


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Well, any help is good. I know how tough it is for kids coming out of college go find jobs. The market is improving, though. What is his major? At my husband's job, they've hiring college kids right out of college to train to become software engineers. That's why I asked.



The IT market in my area is hot. We are having a hard time finding people and have lost more people than we wanted too 
IT is a great field.




Yvonne G said:


> I don't know about Jacqui, but I had trouble getting on this a.m. Kept getting the BB message that the Forum was not available.
> 
> So I went out and picked up horse poop!
> 
> Now it is incredibly slow.
> 
> No college education here. I started off as a telephone operator for AT&T, and retired 30 years later from a Communication Engineer position.
> 
> Hope all is well with all our chatters. It's going to be a good day here, with weather in the 80's. I'm expanding the leopard tortoise pen by 8' which means the Manouria rain forest is shrinking by 8'. The leopards are eating the grass down to the nubs and the Manouria don't eat so much grass. Trouble is, where the fence line is moving to has so many darned cottonwood tree roots its awful hard to dig post holes.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day and not too much weather!!!
> 
> And right now...I had this whole thing typed and it wouldn't post. I typed it right after Sibi asked if anyone was on line and was finally able to get it posted a half hour later.
> 
> Here's the latest pictures of Misty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now I see that even though it got the internal server error my post actually DID post. Sorry for the duplicate. I was patting myself on the back for thinking to "copy" the post, and I guess I didn't need to. HAH!





She's such a cutie  I love your puppy from afar


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I think the brand is Johnson's. You thaw it, add a bit of tomato sauce and heat it up. VERY good chilli. (no beans)



It's not chili if it doesn't have beans.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I love beans in my chili! 

I made pizza from scratch today. We had a pizza stone for the grill. Made two "mini" Hawaiian pizzas. Here's a few pics of it:




My slice



The crispy bottom



I made the sauce and dough from scratch and bought the Canadian bacon and pineapple. Also bought the mozzarella cheese and shredded it myself. So no, didn't butcher the pig, grow the pineapple, or milk the cow to make the cheese buuut it's pretty close to all from scratch  At least by today's standards, lol. 

Prince's "I'll trade you my favorite toy for your pizza, mom"


----------



## Jacqui

You know I was sitting here eating my yogurt and feeling okay about it and then somebody (see ^ above post) had to come on and show a picture of pizza. Suddenly the yogurt is just not cutting it as "real" food.


----------



## sibi

Haha. Kim could be so mean Jacqui, must imagine you're eating ice cream with chocolate syrup and fresh strawberries.


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Haha. Kim could be so mean Jacqui, must imagine you're eating ice cream with chocolate syrup and fresh strawberries.



*blushes* I actually had that for lunch dessert.


----------



## Kerryann

I made a fabulous bean enchilada dinner with a side of sauteed veggies with chili powder on them.  It was so yummy and my snack was air popped popcorn. I am getting pretty close to my goal weight. 
Oh I forgot to tell/warn you all that I have tomorrow off. I am not sure what I am going to do but it may involve relaxing.


----------



## sibi

Wow! I can see your red face


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> I am not sure what I am going to do but it may involve relaxing.



Is hell freezing over tomorrow?   Seriously, it's about time.


----------



## sibi

Am I reading this for real? Relax.....Kerryann, do you know what it means? You may actually add a few more days to your life span!
Now, all you have to do is do it at least once a week, and you'll live to be 100! I'm proud of you.


Kerryann said:


> I made a fabulous bean enchilada dinner with a side of sauteed veggies with chili powder on them.  It was so yummy and my snack was air popped popcorn. I am getting pretty close to my goal weight.
> Oh I forgot to tell/warn you all that I have tomorrow off. I am not sure what I am going to do but it may involve relaxing.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



sibi said:


> Am I reading this for real? Relax.....Kerryann, do you know what it means? You may actually add a few more days to your life span!
> Now, all you have to do is do it at least once a week, and you'll live to be 100! I'm proud of you.
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made a fabulous bean enchilada dinner with a side of sauteed veggies with chili powder on them.  It was so yummy and my snack was air popped popcorn. I am getting pretty close to my goal weight.
> Oh I forgot to tell/warn you all that I have tomorrow off. I am not sure what I am going to do but it may involve relaxing.
Click to expand...


I may go get one of my hairs cut too. I have to see if my hair cut chica is in. 
I know.. Getting to relax is crazy. I didn't get schedule a facial. Next week I have a doctors appt so maybe I'll do it that day. 
I have a Mani Pedi date on Saturday too


----------



## sibi

Good for you! If you're gonna relax, you might as well spend it up!!!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I need a haircut. I want to go to a cheap place like great clips to save money buuut I have fine curly hair and if you cut it wrong it frizzes and then just needs to be redone. Figure I should just suck it up and go get it done at the salon I usually go to. 

Yay for relaxing days! I'd repaint my toenails while watching movies tonight but it's hard to multi task when watching 3D movies since I get to be a six-eyes with double glasses.


----------



## sibi

At least you can see your toenails. If you're like me, you become a contortionists and hope you don't cut off part of your toe I wish you could meet my daughter, Kim. She's a hair stylist and she works on all ki fs of hair. Her own hair is thin but curly.


RosieRedfoot said:


> I need a haircut. I want to go to a cheap place like great clips to save money buuut I have fine curly hair and if you cut it wrong it frizzes and then just needs to be redone. Figure I should just suck it up and go get it done at the salon I usually go to.
> 
> Yay for relaxing days! I'd repaint my toenails while watching movies tonight but it's hard to multi task when watching 3D movies since I get to be a six-eyes with double glasses.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I can reach my toes just fine. I could kiss them if I so desired, which I don't. All the Pilates classes I did in college must have had some lasting effect lol. Or could be I'm still young enough.. Either way, wish I could visit your stylist since I'm in need of that trim badly. Also I'm tired of catching my hair in my armpit when I bend over or move my arm just right. I like being able to pull it back but hate how much more conditioner and care to not catch it that it takes. Don't know how people with hair to their butt manage...


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



RosieRedfoot said:


> I can reach my toes just fine. I could kiss them if I so desired, which I don't. All the Pilates classes I did in college must have had some lasting effect lol. Or could be I'm still young enough.. Either way, wish I could visit your stylist since I'm in need of that trim badly. Also I'm tired of catching my hair in my armpit when I bend over or move my arm just right. I like being able to pull it back but hate how much more conditioner and care to not catch it that it takes. Don't know how people with hair to their butt manage...



My hair is down to my butt and yes it gets everywhere. I can't wait to get my Fro done so I hope my girl is in. My hair stylist is at like a small local borics type shop but she does exactly what I want done. I have gone to the high end shops and they always want to cut off too much.


No Hair cuts for me  


Eek.. I stole someones turtus pics.. I got Ken's disease


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

RosieRedfoot said:


> I need a haircut. I want to go to a cheap place like great clips to save money buuut I have fine curly hair and if you cut it wrong it frizzes and then just needs to be redone. Figure I should just suck it up and go get it done at the salon I usually go to.
> 
> Yay for relaxing days! I'd repaint my toenails while watching movies tonight but it's hard to multi task when watching 3D movies since I get to be a six-eyes with double glasses.


My daughter also has curly hair and we started going to someone who really knew what they were doing when she was about 10 and she also gets Jeratin treatments every 3 months which really helps control the frizz without having to use a ton of product everyday. 

BTW- Hawaiian Pizza is my favorite!! Yours looked soooo good!


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> RosieRedfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need a haircut. I want to go to a cheap place like great clips to save money buuut I have fine curly hair and if you cut it wrong it frizzes and then just needs to be redone. Figure I should just suck it up and go get it done at the salon I usually go to.
> 
> Yay for relaxing days! I'd repaint my toenails while watching movies tonight but it's hard to multi task when watching 3D movies since I get to be a six-eyes with double glasses.
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter also has curly hair and we started going to someone who really knew what they were doing when she was about 10 and she also gets Jeratin treatments every 3 months which really helps control the frizz without having to use a ton of product everyday.
> 
> BTW- Hawaiian Pizza is my favorite!! Yours looked soooo good!
Click to expand...


Did you mean keratin and mistype it? I use that on my hair and it really keeps me from getting split ends.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieRedfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need a haircut. I want to go to a cheap place like great clips to save money buuut I have fine curly hair and if you cut it wrong it frizzes and then just needs to be redone. Figure I should just suck it up and go get it done at the salon I usually go to.
> 
> Yay for relaxing days! I'd repaint my toenails while watching movies tonight but it's hard to multi task when watching 3D movies since I get to be a six-eyes with double glasses.
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter also has curly hair and we started going to someone who really knew what they were doing when she was about 10 and she also gets Jeratin treatments every 3 months which really helps control the frizz without having to use a ton of product everyday.
> 
> BTW- Hawaiian Pizza is my favorite!! Yours looked soooo good!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you mean keratin and mistype it? I use that on my hair and it really keeps me from getting split ends.
Click to expand...

Haha, yep! She uses all of the keratin products and it extends the life of the treatment too. I just get my hair cut every 6 weeks and it takes 10 minutes. She goes every 8-10 weeks and it take min. 2 hours, ugh!


If you chatters want to vote on my back splash the contractor & electrition are coming to redo the kitchen on Monday, here are the samples of river rock that I liked for the back splash, I laid it against the granite to better see if it "goes" together my favorite is the middle one on the right. What is your vote?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Rock vote same.
Cougar watch 2013 Vancouver Washington, police responded to a cougar call about 1:00 am. Yup a cougar in the shrubs. 3 tranquilizer darts later, the female cat will be relocated. Morning all.


Rock vote same.
Cougar watch 2013 Vancouver Washington, police responded to a cougar call about 1:00 am. Yup a cougar in the shrubs. 3 tranquilizer darts later, the female cat will be relocated. Morning all.


----------



## LolaMyLove

I must be tired morning, read cowboys post and thought why are they darting a middle aged women looking for a little lovin'?  
Brain foggy today. Just missed the darn trash man who decided to come early today, looks like my cans will sit around for another week getting nice and ripe. The neighbors should love that. Good morning all, happy Friday!


PS. CT, I like the middle group with the mix of light and dark stones. The kitchen is going to look great.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I like the stones on the right middle as well. 

And with curly hair you can't not get it cut.. Otherwise it starts turning into dreadlocks or a giant triangle shape. Not to mention the frizz. I don't use much hair product and I use a good shampoo/conditioner as well. It's also odd because when I get it dyed it curls better (most dyes have moisturizers and gloss to protect the hair). I'll make an appointment after payday.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Thanks for the votes! I cannot wait until the kitchen is done it feels do cave like right now. 
Anyway, I am at the old house doing laundry while my new washer and dryer sit unused in my garage at the new house because the plumber is really taking his time adding a larger basin and drain in the laundry room to fit the larger washer. Nothing is without issue. 

In tortoise news Sid is responsible for a clutch of Sulcata's that are not born yet. One of the four females he um... Dated?? Laid eggs yesterday!! What a stud!!


----------



## Jacqui

My first choice with a fast glance was the middle right, because it brought out the black tones. Then I started to really look and think about how dark your kitchen seemed. With that thought, I am also liking the ones on the bottom. They seem to make it more warm, soothing, and bright. It is not the same color tie as the granite, but it seems to sorta pull in that buttery warmth into the color that is in the granite and makes it softer. The middle set keeps the granite feeling dark to me. It's a bit unexpected and I like that aspect too, so my vote changes to the bottom group.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> My first choice with a fast glance was the middle right, because it brought out the black tones. Then I started to really look and think about how dark your kitchen seemed. With that thought, I am also liking the ones on the bottom. They seem to make it more warm, soothing, and bright. It is not the same color tie as the granite, but it seems to sorta pull in that buttery warmth into the color that is in the granite and makes it softer. The middle set keeps the granite feeling dark to me. It's a bit unexpected and I like that aspect too, so my vote changes to the bottom group.



That is what I was thinking too but they are more golden and they bring a more orangey color out of the granite that I don't like and I am also worried that they might clash with the stainless sink & appliances. But, definitely good points to think about. I will put the samples against the wall once the cabinets are raised and all the lighting is done and we can have a re-vote.


----------



## Jacqui

Can things clash with stainless?


----------



## LolaMyLove

The bottom group to me looks slightly orange and depending on the color of the room may change the look you are going for. I liked the middle group because its pulling in the darker colors of the counters and the lighter colors of your chairs/furniture sort of blending the room. Take lots of pictures at different angles and lighting because it may take on a totally different feel. 

Just finished working at our old house, still trying to get it ready to sell. Such a long tedious thing. I have officially finished painting every room in the house (...and I HATE painting) and pressure washed the house. That in its self took me 8 hours to do. Soon it will go on the market and be off my back .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I like that everyone ignored my pointing out that this weekend, on your local CBS station at 4:00 pm eastern/ 1:00 pm pacific will be the PBR event â€œLast Cowboy Standing". The top 50 bull riders in the world against the top 50 bulls of the year. These guys are tough! Be sure to watch for mr. J.B. Mauney. He's Karen's crush, and a good kid too.


----------



## LolaMyLove

Now that you have pointed it out (twice) Cowboy, we will make sure to watch.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

The important part is, it is on regular tv.


----------



## Yvonne G

And now Ken has been hit with the mysterious picture ghost!! The three radiated tortoises that mysteriously show up at random in people's posts, then just as mysteriously disappear!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I think I am patient zero.


----------



## Yvonne G

And now it's gone!

This is the trouble with this strange ghost. How do you report something to our admin, Josh, when by the time he reads it the picture is gone?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Where is Bill Murray when you need him?


Something strangeâ€¦in the neighborhoodâ€¦who us gonna call?


----------



## Yvonne G

There's been another problem we've been experiencing. I wanted to post it here because this thread is very well read. It seems that we sometimes see the cache and not the current postings. When we try to read something that has just been posted it's not visible anymore. We read a PM and delete it, but the PM notification still shows up.

If you clear your computer's history/cache/cookies the problem should go away.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

littlestella said:


> The bottom group to me looks slightly orange and depending on the color of the room may change the look you are going for. I liked the middle group because its pulling in the darker colors of the counters and the lighter colors of your chairs/furniture sort of blending the room. Take lots of pictures at different angles and lighting because it may take on a totally different feel.
> 
> Just finished working at our old house, still trying to get it ready to sell. Such a long tedious thing. I have officially finished painting every room in the house (...and I HATE painting) and pressure washed the house. That in its self took me 8 hours to do. Soon it will go on the market and be off my back .



I hate painting too but I also am really bad at it, I am constantly stopping to wipe drips and getting it all over myself, it is so frustrating!! I have two showings tomorrow and while I was getting the last few things out of the house and wiping things down my lovely 2 year old opened the fridge that was not yet cleaned out and dumped maple syrup all over the inside of the fridge and kitchen floor. I only brought my vacuum, swiffer, winded & paper towels to clean because it is pretty clean but I have to go back with some 409 and scotch bright pads because I could not get the syrup up, waaaaa!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

From what I understand is there are these people called, â€œpainters" and the have skills. 
Get ready for the phantom picture.


There it is!!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Nope...I don't see a thing!


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> The important part is, it is on regular tv.



 I don't even have a regular TV.


----------



## LolaMyLove

Yep, but I'm pretty sure those people that call themselves painters want to be paid, yet I dont want to pay them. Catch 22. My husband tried to help me paint but after 4hrs of watching him paint one door frame I revoked his paint brush. 

Working on that house has been kind of an escape. The house is empty except one chair, a radio and a bottle of wine. The kids aren't there and there's no phone to call me on...  so mom sits, drinks and paints... not so bad now that I think about it.


----------



## Kerryann

At least the torts are cute. It could be a yuck pic of tortoise poo.

What is a regular tv? Local stations? 
Tomorrow I will be busy getting my hairs cut and my mani/pedi.
I got my mothers days gifts today. Mikes grandma got a card with an applebees gift certificate. Mine and Mike's mom got fancy chocolates and pandora beads.


----------



## Yvonne G

I honestly would rather have some sort of acknowledgment (card, phone call, etc) rather than a gift, for birthdays and Mother's day, etc. I really hate to shop, and I'm afraid I put that feeling on other people. So when they buy me a gift, I can't receive it with grace because in the back of my mind I know they just hated going shopping for the gift. Personal hang-up.

And now you know more than you ever really wanted to know!


----------



## sibi

Lol...if my husband took 4 hours to paint one door frame, I would've done the same I laughed so hard I started to choke. I can't paint to save my life. I would try not to get paint on the floor, or on other things, but I always manage to mess it up. I guess my hands shake too much. Once, I was varnishing a door, and didn't have proper ventilation, so I guess I got high...I recall singing and moving my hips as I was splashing varnish all over the door. The next morning, I noticed the varnish was put on too thick that I had to strip the varnish off. Not funny! 

Btw, Erin, I'm with Jacqui on the stones. I also thought the black stones would make the kitchen too dark. It will bring out the orange color, but that's not necessarily a bad thing. I think that would go very well with the stainless appliances. Buy, I do like the design in the stones you picked better, though. 


littlestella said:


> Yep, but I'm pretty sure those people that call themselves painters want to be paid, yet I dont want to pay them. Catch 22. My husband tried to help me paint but after 4hrs of watching him paint one door frame I revoked his paint brush.
> 
> Working on that house has been kind of an escape. The house is empty except one chair, a radio and a bottle of wine. The kids aren't there and there's no phone to call me on...  so mom sits, drinks and paints... not so bad now that I think about it.


----------



## Kerryann

I actually love shopping for gifts. 
I didn't see the pics because I am cached


----------



## sibi

Isn't it funny how we suppose our feelings onto others? You feel that way about shopping for gifts and suppose others feel the same. But, why do we do that? The only time I feel that uncomfortable about buying a gift for someone is if I really don't know them very well and don't know what they would like. That's why I give money...can't be bothered racking my brains. I just like shopping for my pets, myself, my husband, and not in that order.


Yvonne G said:


> I honestly would rather have some sort of acknowledgment (card, phone call, etc) rather than a gift, for birthdays and Mother's day, etc. I really hate to shop, and I'm afraid I put that feeling on other people. So when they buy me a gift, I can't receive it with grace because in the back of my mind I know they just hated going shopping for the gift. Personal hang-up.
> 
> And now you know more than you ever really wanted to know!


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieRedfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need a haircut. I want to go to a cheap place like great clips to save money buuut I have fine curly hair and if you cut it wrong it frizzes and then just needs to be redone. Figure I should just suck it up and go get it done at the salon I usually go to.
> 
> Yay for relaxing days! I'd repaint my toenails while watching movies tonight but it's hard to multi task when watching 3D movies since I get to be a six-eyes with double glasses.
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter also has curly hair and we started going to someone who really knew what they were doing when she was about 10 and she also gets Jeratin treatments every 3 months which really helps control the frizz without having to use a ton of product everyday.
> 
> BTW- Hawaiian Pizza is my favorite!! Yours looked soooo good!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you mean keratin and mistype it? I use that on my hair and it really keeps me from getting split ends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, yep! She uses all of the keratin products and it extends the life of the treatment too. I just get my hair cut every 6 weeks and it takes 10 minutes. She goes every 8-10 weeks and it take min. 2 hours, ugh!
> 
> 
> If you chatters want to vote on my back splash the contractor & electrition are coming to redo the kitchen on Monday, here are the samples of river rock that I liked for the back splash, I laid it against the granite to better see if it "goes" together my favorite is the middle one on the right. What is your vote?
Click to expand...




I see it now. I like the black. I had an interior designer tell me it looks good to have a darker color under your cabinets. I cant remember why tough


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

All I want for mothers day is a break!! Rob said he would take me out for breakfast which is my favorite meal to go out for but I don't want to cut everyone's food and take my two youngest to the bathroom 5 times a piece. I just want to sleep in and not wake up feeling like I am late starting my long list of mundane tasks! 

Thanks for all your opinions on the the back splash. It's a huge help to have your opinions


----------



## Jacqui

I have a hard time accepting gifts, because as a child I always thought my father was trying to buy me with gifts. Most of his gifts were money and to this day I dislike money or gift cards as gifts, because I feel like the person did not think enough of me to even try. I much prefer a gift that I may never use, but I know somebody went to some trouble to get for me.

Speaking of gifts, Shari's Berries is doing bunches of ads for Mother's Day. Now, thanks to a special person who got me some for Valentine's day, I not only know what they taste like, but keep getting a warm feeling and smiling remembering my special surprise gift and the person who sent them.


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Isn't it funny how we suppose our feelings onto others? You feel that way about shopping for gifts and suppose others feel the same. But, why do we do that? The only time I feel that uncomfortable about buying a gift for someone is if I really don't know them very well and don't know what they would like. That's why I give money...can't be bothered racking my brains. I just like shopping for my pets, myself, my husband, and not in that order.
> 
> 
> Yvonne G said:
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly would rather have some sort of acknowledgment (card, phone call, etc) rather than a gift, for birthdays and Mother's day, etc. I really hate to shop, and I'm afraid I put that feeling on other people. So when they buy me a gift, I can't receive it with grace because in the back of my mind I know they just hated going shopping for the gift. Personal hang-up.
> 
> And now you know more than you ever really wanted to know!
Click to expand...

I love shopping. Mike says shopping is my hobby 
I was so excited to get the perfect beads today for the moms. I got my mom a heart that says mom in a bunch of languages and I got Mike's mom a capital M. I had seen a bead with a gold star of David and I was like wooooo... woooo.. eek... decisions.. but I went with the capital M. I will save the other one for another holiday. 
Then I tried to shop for myself but I didn't find a skirt that I wanted so I abandoned my mission. I am losing weight too fast to buy more clothes.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Ugh, feet still hurt and am having no luck finding acceptable looking AND acceptable priced shoes that also fit. It's like I can get two out three >.>

Oh, and the boxer rescue posted pics of their adoptables and I asked if Ellie (the dog who gave me the look) had found her home since she wasn't pictured. Oh no.... Was thinking how I could actually get to the vet and groomer easier since could leave 2 together (Dante has separation anxiety BAD) and just take the one that's needed. Then for outings like walks/hikes there'd be both my bf and I... Shall see, depends if she's still available and if our landlord allows a third dog..


I think the last post gets the three rads.. Like the hot potato of random chat.


----------



## Jacqui

So your thinking really seriously about the boxer.  Glad.


----------



## sibi

It's always a tough thing when a parent tries to buy their kid's love. Fathers, in particular, do that more often than not. Again, it may be more because they don't know what their kid likes. If they give money to buy their kid's love, that's pretty sad. I understand how you can feel that way about money gifts. But, like I said to Yvonne, we sometimes suppose our feelings about something onto others. Generally speaking, not everyone who gives money gifts are trying to buy their affections. Most times, it's preferred. Now, if I know someone very well, and I received a money gift, I may feel like you only if a non-money gift was expected i.e. home warming party.


Jacqui said:


> I have a hard time accepting gifts, because as a child I always thought my father was trying to buy me with gifts. Most of his gifts were money and to this day I dislike money or gift cards as gifts, because I feel like the person did not think enough of me to even try. I much prefer a gift that I may never use, but I know somebody went to some trouble to get for me.
> 
> Speaking of gifts, Shari's Berries is doing bunches of ads for Mother's Day. Now, thanks to a special person who got me some for Valentine's day, I not only know what they taste like, but keep getting a warm feeling and smiling remembering my special surprise gift and the person who sent them.




Kim, did you try that exercise with a liter bottle? Try it and continue to exercise with it.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> I have a hard time accepting gifts, because as a child I always thought my father was trying to buy me with gifts. Most of his gifts were money and to this day I dislike money or gift cards as gifts, because I feel like the person did not think enough of me to even try. I much prefer a gift that I may never use, but I know somebody went to some trouble to get for me.
> 
> Speaking of gifts, Shari's Berries is doing bunches of ads for Mother's Day. Now, thanks to a special person who got me some for Valentine's day, I not only know what they taste like, but keep getting a warm feeling and smiling remembering my special surprise gift and the person who sent them.



I like to get personally picked gifts too. Last year though I sent this beautiful potted gardenia plant for Mikes grandma and she hated it. Mike thought she would like the applebees gift cert more.  It's weird how when you get old you get more excited about giving gifts than you are about receiving them.


----------



## sibi

Is anyone still on? If not, I'll talk to you all tomorrow. I'll still be on for a little.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Someone attempted adopting the boxer but she was too much for their two little dogs and didn't click with the people. She's out on yet another adoption day tomorrow so we'll see. She may get adopted. I need to speak to the landlord and figure out if they're willing to let us sign on for another year or two so we know by that future time either one or more of the dogs may not be with us due to old age or we'll own a place and not have to worry if three is too many for renting. Our landlord now loves dogs though.





They put up a picture of the "old gal"


----------



## sibi

Is the boxer in the pic the one up for adoption?


RosieRedfoot said:


> Someone attempted adopting the boxer but she was too much for their two little dogs and didn't click with the people. She's out on yet another adoption day tomorrow so we'll see. She may get adopted. I need to speak to the landlord and figure out if they're willing to let us sign on for another year or two so we know by that future time either one or more of the dogs may not be with us due to old age or we'll own a place and not have to worry if three is too many for renting. Our landlord now loves dogs though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They put up a picture of the "old gal"


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Yes, that's her. She was abandoned and was only 35 pounds when they found her.


She's estimated to be 6 years old. If we are allowed to get her it'll be the old folks doggy home. Glucosamine for all!


----------



## sibi

Well, I hope you get her, poor gal. Just be super careful with the new dog and your torts. I don't need to tell you what could happen, right?



> pid='666856' dateline='1368253165']
> Yes, that's her. She was abandoned and was only 35 pounds when they found her.
> 
> 
> She's estimated to be 6 years old. If we are allowed to get her it'll be the old folks doggy home. Glucosamine for all!








TommyZ said:


> mctlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a dumb question at all. Torts from the same clutch can produce offspring, technically. However, its not a good idea to breed them. The same genetic concerns apply to tortoises as all animals, including mammals. Recessive, potentially maladaptive genes are more prevalent in the offspring of closely related animals. This results in a higher incidence of birth defects. The more closely related the animals, the more birth defects you will see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see, so, lets say you have a single male to several females. Female 1 has a clutch, female 2 has a clutch, can babies from those two clutches from different mothers breed together with no risk of defects even though they have the same father? or is that also a risk? Im asking because down the road i would love to breed these torts, but being that i only have 1 as of now and it is not sexed, id like to best plan how to assemble my group. Is it best to buy a few more hatchlings and see where nature takes me, or better to buy older, sexed torts? Id lean towards sexed ones, only cuz knowing my luck id wind up with 4 of the same sex, lol.
Click to expand...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Awww, I hope you get her! She has sad eyes. Happy Saturday. I hope you all have a great weekend!!!


----------



## Jacqui

She looks like a great dog. I have a personal weakness for old dogs... and tortoises.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Nope, my two dogs and tort don't mix any way either. My dog loves balls and killing small animals so a tort would be his favorite.


----------



## Yvonne G

That looks like a pretty big dog.


----------



## Kerryann

She looks so sweet. I hope you can save her. I got my hairs cut yay. My Saturday is off to a relaxing start. 
The Mom bunny came last night. We have been monitoring the babies.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

She's about 55-60 pounds, mostly leg. My other two are 70 and 85, so she'd be the smallest. 

Main concern is the landlords insurance doesn't allow boxers, so have to check that first of all.


----------



## LolaMyLove

Good Morning All. 

Most insurance companies have policies for Pit bull and Akitas', but that's all I have heard of (at least for California that is).


----------



## sibi

I heard that most insurances won't insure Pit bulls, Shepards, certain terriers, boxers, and any dog that have histories of aggressions or attacks.

Good morning my friends!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Ours I know doesn't allow German shepherds, pits, bull terriers, dobermans or rotties but don't know on boxers.


----------



## sibi

I just had to get new insurance on my home last month and the agent went through a bunch of dogs that insurance carriers don't insure. It' pretty much a nationwide policy because the underwriters are all over the country and generalize dogs based on their stats of aggression/attacks/claims. Boxers were named at one by my agent; so, don't know about your landlord's policy, but I hope boxers are not among them for the dog's sake. I really think you had a great connection with her too. Frankly, I don't understand why your landlord wouldn't allow her. Even if the dog is uninsured, all that happens is that if the dog does bite or cause damage to one's property, it would have to come out of your own pocket. Many people have these types of dogs in their home; it's not like it's against the law to have them. However, landlords may be afraid that any claims that can result in a lawsuit can be made against him too. 


RosieRedfoot said:


> Ours I know doesn't allow German shepherds, pits, bull terriers, dobermans or rotties but don't know on boxers.


----------



## Yvonne G

I told a lady on the phone early this week that I would baby sit her Greek tortoise while she's away for 10 days. She's supposed to bring it this morning sometime. I hate waiting around for people. This lady had a VERY strong accent and I had a heck of a time understanding her. I think she told me her life story for about 20 minutes before she got around to why she was calling. I only think it was her life story, because I couldn't understand a word of what she said. I don't think it mattered to her though because she never had a question mark at the end of any of her sentences so I didn't need to respond.

So, this is me....waiting.








...and waiting...


----------



## sibi

I think the kitty is soooo cute! I can see you doing that too Haha. Well, in some cultures, talking about life is done as part of the greeting. Greek and Koreans are like that. So, it'll be interesting, if she ever shows up, to find out where's she from. Do ask her, please. I'm dying to know now.


----------



## LolaMyLove

Yvonne, you do tortoise sitting? I may have to remember that for this summer. Your outside of Fresno, right?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Yeah, it depends what they say. There are a lot of stupid rules out there. Like, if you have a pit bull and it passes canine good citizen and is a therapy dog, but can't be allowed because of its breed, then you can have a chihuahua that's bitten 2 people (more likely) and it's ok. If any of my dogs aggressively attacked a human, without warning and unprovoked, I would have them euthanized. I love dogs, but I understand they still have animal baser needs and it's my responsibility to keep them safe as well as keep the general public safe from my pets. But I rarely take my dogs out off leash in public, so not like they'd bite someone unless they were breaking in and deserved it. But even then, my two labs are meat heads. The landlord laughed when he saw the beware of dog signs since he said, "beware of what, getting licked?"


----------



## Kerryann

I hope the insurance allows boxers. The homeowner can be sued if someone is bitten on their property.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Mrs. C. PBR has started for you.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Mrs. C. PBR has started for you.



Woohoo, i'll try to find it. Right after my son is done watching Caillou.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

CtTortoiseMom said:


> : ).


----------



## Yvonne G

No, I normally don't do pet sitting, but this lady was hard to understand and hard to get through to, so I told her I would help her. She's from Italy. Not quite as hard to understand face to face, but terribly hard on the phone. She finally got here about 1:30p. I thought it was going to be just the one tortoise, but she brought two. And the male is awful to the female. So I have to refurb my only extra pen and divide it in two.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Ken, the bull riding is on at work in the break room. 

The rescue person face booked me that they were out doing the adoption events and told me I should bring my two dogs by to see if they even get along. I said I would, but I have work till late. 

So at work we're supposed to sign people up for the store credit or debit cards and on days when not many are signing up the managers lurk and nag you to ask everyone, which we already do. It bothers me because we get scored on conversion and are supposed to be above 2.5%. I'm at 5.2% yet they still nag me >.>


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Yvonne G said:


> No, I normally don't do pet sitting, but this lady was hard to understand and hard to get through to, so I told her I would help her. She's from Italy. Not quite as hard to understand face to face, but terribly hard on the phone. She finally got here about 1:30p. I thought it was going to be just the one tortoise, but she brought two. And the male is awful to the female. So I have to refurb my only extra pen and divide it in two.



The greeks stay so tiny. I can't imagine an evil one. 
Mikey and I are headed out to some pub with 100 taps with some friends. I'm driving


----------



## Jacqui

Just got home and got all my plants covered or moved back inside (we have a frost warning tonight). Then tomorrow back outside they go. I think it was eight trips and I am sure glad I hadn't gotten them all outside yet. Next week one day we are even suppose to be in the 90s, but mostly 80s.  

I had a great lunch at Outback (my ex's treat) and had my baby boy joining us.  I spent money I shouldn't have on a couple of humongous hibiscus bushes that were fairly cheap, can't wait to see them in full bloom. I hope they are all yellow ones. So I had a fun day and did no major work.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Yay for fun days of no work! I haven't had one in a while it seems, lol. Ugh, stored some crackers in my one closet and it had air fresheners near it and opened the box/liner and it tasted like air freshener. Which is a bummer since I wanted crackers to help my off feeling stomach. Not sick, not pregnant, but certain foods lately have just been making me feel like death. Can't even pinpoint one food either. One night it was pot pie (but I can eat it normally), another was salad, then last night I had some homemade ice cream that did not go over well. But milk and cheese today made me feel better so it's not lactose intolerance.


Oh and the rescue has had two people fill out adoption applications today for the old gal boxer. So it's unlikely she'll even be adoptable soon. I don't even know if I'm allowed to have one so they couldn't refuse them applications at least.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> Just got home and got all my plants covered or moved back inside (we have a frost warning tonight). Then tomorrow back outside they go. I think it was eight trips and I am sure glad I hadn't gotten them all outside yet. Next week one day we are even suppose to be in the 90s, but mostly 80s.
> 
> I had a great lunch at Outback (my ex's treat) and had my baby boy joining us.  I spent money I shouldn't have on a couple of humongous hibiscus bushes that were fairly cheap, can't wait to see them in full bloom. I hope they are all yellow ones. So I had a fun day and did no major work.



That sounds like a good night. 
Your weather sounds like what we are having. It's so cold.




RosieRedfoot said:


> Yay for fun days of no work! I haven't had one in a while it seems, lol. Ugh, stored some crackers in my one closet and it had air fresheners near it and opened the box/liner and it tasted like air freshener. Which is a bummer since I wanted crackers to help my off feeling stomach. Not sick, not pregnant, but certain foods lately have just been making me feel like death. Can't even pinpoint one food either. One night it was pot pie (but I can eat it normally), another was salad, then last night I had some homemade ice cream that did not go over well. But milk and cheese today made me feel better so it's not lactose intolerance.
> 
> 
> Oh and the rescue has had two people fill out adoption applications today for the old gal boxer. So it's unlikely she'll even be adoptable soon. I don't even know if I'm allowed to have one so they couldn't refuse them applications at least.





Did you have onions? Those have an allergy property that makes you feel like you have the stomach flu.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I hope there were no onions in my ice cream! But no, I haven't had an issue with onions and can eat even fried onion rings just fine. 

I'm thinking I need to keep eating Greek yogurt and avoiding artificial sweeteners. When I have drinks like Gatorade or vitamin water or crystal light I get headaches. Last night at work I had a freebie diet Pepsi and a cookie then later had the ice cream and I think it was just too much sugar/fat for my poor body to process. Not like it was a healthy option either. I need to go grocery shopping this week and come up with some crock pot/freezer meals for when I work late.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



RosieRedfoot said:


> I hope there were no onions in my ice cream! But no, I haven't had an issue with onions and can eat even fried onion rings just fine.
> 
> I'm thinking I need to keep eating Greek yogurt and avoiding artificial sweeteners. When I have drinks like Gatorade or vitamin water or crystal light I get headaches. Last night at work I had a freebie diet Pepsi and a cookie then later had the ice cream and I think it was just too much sugar/fat for my poor body to process. Not like it was a healthy option either. I need to go grocery shopping this week and come up with some crock pot/freezer meals for when I work late.



I prep easy meals for the nights I don't wasn't to cook. I'll keep some cooked wild or brown rice in the fridge and some cut up veggies in baggies. I also keep a thawed protein source too so once a week I can throw all of that into a wok with some olive oil, sea salt, basil, and whatever else I am feeling to cook a quick healthy meal.
I made farina and veggie sausage sandwiches this morning. I'm off to go shopping here in a minute 
Happy mothers day!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

All right all you moms; 
a very warm Mother's Day wish to all of you.


----------



## Yvonne G

Thank you! My daughter and her husband took me to the Little Red Caboose for breakfast! Now I have to go pick up horse poop.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Offspring of yours should pick it for you.


----------



## LolaMyLove

Happy Mothers Day Ladies! Hope everyone has a happy mellow day.


----------



## Jacqui

Feeling a bit sad, none of my human brats can spend any time with me today. (Yes, Yvonne I know I am a whine baby and very spoiled by my children as it is, BUT... )


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I'm not a mom, and I get to work today.. Whee.

If you do go out to eat for brunch or whatnot be sure to tip your servers extra (as long as they deserve it).. Seeing as it's a crazy busy day and most of them are spending it serving your family instead of with their own! 

As a cashier I hate how grumpy people get around holidays like Mother's Day and Easter because they feel like they need to buy gifts then wait till last minute. Don't take it out on us, it's not our fault the card/candy you wanted is gone at 10pm the night before the holiday! /endrant


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> Feeling a bit sad, none of my human brats can spend any time with me today. (Yes, Yvonne I know I am a whine baby and very spoiled by my children as it is, BUT... )



Thanks & Happy Mothers Day back at all of you! The only thing my husband got me for mothers day that I can share are new sandles. Everything else was more a present for him. Ugh, men!


----------



## Jacqui

I think having to work overnights and always on the holidays, I started to really dislike the holidays. It's one thing I do not miss having to do.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tell me about it. I worked for 30 years for the phone company, the first half of that as an operator. We had to work every holiday, every Sunday, nights, all the time. There always has to be an operator there for you when you dial "0". Mother's day was our busiest day of the year.

I imagine it's changed quite a bit now with cell phones, etc. But I'm glad to be out of it. I suppose having to work all those holidays is what made me so blase about holidays. They're just not important to me anymore.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Most of them are Hallmark holidays anyway focused on spending money instead of their "true" meaning.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



RosieRedfoot said:


> I'm not a mom, and I get to work today.. Whee.
> 
> If you do go out to eat for brunch or whatnot be sure to tip your servers extra (as long as they deserve it).. Seeing as it's a crazy busy day and most of them are spending it serving your family instead of with their own!
> 
> As a cashier I hate how grumpy people get around holidays like Mother's Day and Easter because they feel like they need to buy gifts then wait till last minute. Don't take it out on us, it's not our fault the card/candy you wanted is gone at 10pm the night before the holiday! /endrant



I went grocery shopping today and the line for getting grocery store plants, cards, and flowers was crazy. The store was almost empty for regular shoppers but pushing through that area to the fruits and veggies was hard work. I did get my Mom a little two person cake even though where we took her had a dessert buffet. It was too cute to pass by. 
I have had a wet spot in my family room since yesterday and I thought the slab had an issue. I came home from taking Mom out and oy vey the fish tank is only half full. I traced it back to a leaky hose. Luckily it's a slow leak... Well not slow. 
Mikes axles are in and it looks great. It's huge with 40 in mtrs


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm quite surprised that no one has made any comments about the horribly deformed sulcatas that I have up for adoption. We are all very quick to come down on the craig's list ads showing deformed sulcatas, why so quiet about the three I posted? They are badly deformed and you have to feel very sorry for them.


----------



## Kerryann

Yvonne G said:


> I'm quite surprised that no one has made any comments about the horribly deformed sulcatas that I have up for adoption. We are all very quick to come down on the craig's list ads showing deformed sulcatas, why so quiet about the three I posted? They are badly deformed and you have to feel very sorry for them.



They are deformed but they look to be able to eat and get around.


----------



## Yvonne G

They are actually very nice animals. The deformity happened with their first owner, who sold them to the latest owner when they were already in bad shape. A lot can be said for this guy who gave them to me. He brought them back from a back case of MBD and they've grown a lot in his care.

They get along very well with each other, sleeping together at night and never fighting. They eat a LOT!!! and poop and LOT!!!

(nice car)


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Yvonne G said:


> They are actually very nice animals. The deformity happened with their first owner, who sold them to the latest owner when they were already in bad shape. A lot can be said for this guy who gave them to me. He brought them back from a back case of MBD and they've grown a lot in his care.
> 
> They get along very well with each other, sleeping together at night and never fighting. They eat a LOT!!! and poop and LOT!!!
> 
> (nice car)



That's how I got my Betty. She will always be deformed but she's healthy.


----------



## Jacqui

I thought their shells were kinda neat, kinda pretty, and kinda sad at the same time, but couldn't figure out how to say it.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> I thought their shells were kinda neat, kinda pretty, and kinda sad at the same time, but couldn't figure out how to say it.



They have character


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey Yvonne, what am I, chopped liver? I commented about them. Gosh!


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought their shells were kinda neat, kinda pretty, and kinda sad at the same time, but couldn't figure out how to say it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have character
Click to expand...


Lacks details, but good term!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I just got home from the four hour round trip of taking my stepson home. Karen and I picked him up Friday so he could spend the weekend with her. It was a great visit with him. He and I get along smashing well and neither of us are ashamed when we tear up sharing our mural respect for each other. I cooked breakfast for Karen today, she had a good weekend.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I just got home from the four hour round trip of taking my stepson home. Karen and I picked him up Friday so he could spend the weekend with her. It was a great visit with him. He and I get along smashing well and neither of us are ashamed when we tear up sharing our mural respect for each other. I cooked breakfast for Karen today, she had a good weekend.



Sounds like Karen had an awesome Mother's Day weekend with your help.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yup. Saturday, Wes took Karen to her favorite aquarium store and had her spend his money on fish.


----------



## sibi

That is so sweet. I could remember when I was young doing things like that with my siblings to buy our mom a nice gift. Now, I don't do anything because most holidays were originally celebrated differently and were originally not practiced by Christians. Anyhow, my kids don't remember me even if i did celebrated them. It would make it unbearable if i celebrated holidays and they wouldn't call, visit, or buy a gift. So, I'm actually happy that things are the way they are. 

Don't get me wrong...my kids love me and i love them, but they're too busy with their own families and in-laws. I have two out of three kids that still call and occasionally visit me. It' only after the heart attack that they call a little more often. I wasn't thay way with my mom, but these are different times.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

My mum passed 5 yrs or so ago, and I miss her enough that I teared up writing that.
View attachment 44087


She sent this to me when I turned 40. And we were Bestest friends!!!


----------



## sibi

Aww...Cowboy, I know you miss her. I think you were a good son to her. I too lost my mom in 2005. I suffered so much because I was her caregiver for three years before she died, and I saw her die a little everyday. I' sad for you today, but one day you'll see her again, I really believe that.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought their shells were kinda neat, kinda pretty, and kinda sad at the same time, but couldn't figure out how to say it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have character
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lacks details, but good term!
Click to expand...


Good morning


----------



## Jacqui

*Good Morning!*


My Mom and I were best friends too. She lived an hour and a half each way, but we still found a way to see each other about once a week and call each other several times a week. It makes me feel so happy, to know my youngest daughter and I are moving towards that close type of friendship. My oldest daughter doesn't live near, but we still exchange texts and facebook messages all the time. My youngest son usually does not come to visit without reason (like to do yardwork with me), unless he can hitch a ride with his sister. He's too cheap to spend gas money on "fun".  My oldest is just too busy always working it seems between two jobs, school, a gf, and the fact he hates driving makes visiting Mom a rare thing.

I was raised that family is important and it does me good to see my kids also put family pretty high up there. Yvonne thinks I am a bit spoiled by them, but I think Moms deserve to be a bit spoiled by their kids.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

My mom and I are close, but she is now about 5000 miles away. 

She recently lost both her parents so now I'm down to the one grandma who isn't doing very well. 

I can't imagine losing a parent since it's one of those things I don't think anything in life prepares you for. Hoping it doesn't happen for a long while., 

But, on a cheerier note, I have the day off work annnd it's sunny. Plus my bf did the mountain of dishes  I went to bed at 1am and somehow I slept in till noon. Thats what happens when I don't set an alarm! 

Now it's time to catch up on laundry and grocery shop for the week.


----------



## Yvonne G

G'mornin' back attcha, Jacqui, and everyone!

The last two days were 100F degrees. It didn't seem that hot yesterday. I still did my laps in the pasture about 5p and didn't feel like I was going to pass out from heat stroke. Its going to be a bit cooler today.

I have three sulcatas to find homes for! I haven't looked at my adoption book for a while. I hope there are lots of names in there.

One of my Manouria tortoises is laying eggs as we speak. I'm doing the happy dance!!


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> My mum passed 5 yrs or so ago, and I miss her enough that I teared up writing that.
> 
> She sent this to me when I turned 40. And we were Bestest friends!!!


I am so sorry 




Yvonne G said:


> G'mornin' back attcha, Jacqui, and everyone!
> 
> The last two days were 100F degrees. It didn't seem that hot yesterday. I still did my laps in the pasture about 5p and didn't feel like I was going to pass out from heat stroke. Its going to be a bit cooler today.
> 
> I have three sulcatas to find homes for! I haven't looked at my adoption book for a while. I hope there are lots of names in there.
> 
> One of my Manouria tortoises is laying eggs as we speak. I'm doing the happy dance!!



I'd love 100 degrees. I think it's getting up to 50 here today.
The mom bun moved her babies last night. It was freezing so I wonder if she took them to her home? Now we have to look for them in case they are in a spot to be hit with a mower again


----------



## Jacqui

KerryAnn I am betting they are now old enough to be off and running around, which is good news as far as the mowing goes because normally they have the sense to run from the mower.

Yvonne I hope this time is the charm for not only getting those eggs, but for them to hatch with healthy robust youngsters. I don't envy the 100s already. Heck I am already sweating for tomorrow's mid 90's. 

Well off to put poison on the stinging nettles and poison ivy, pick up the new puppy, and with his "help" plant some more tomatoes and peppers. Maybe a few more turnips or vines (like squash cucumber, or melons) seeds may go into the dirt.


Kim? Doesn't sound much like a real day off, sounds more like just exchanging the pay work for the unpaid.


----------



## Yvonne G

I guess I missed the post where you said you were getting a puppy. What's the story on that?


----------



## Jacqui

Guess what! The hummingbirds have arrived... well atleast one for sure.


----------



## Kerryann

I think they fell prey or she moved them. They still had their eyes closed last night.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> I think they fell prey or she moved them. They still had their eyes closed last night.



I thought they were older then that.


----------



## Kerryann

In celebrity apprentice they made a salted caramel ice cream with turtles




Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think they fell prey or she moved them. They still had their eyes closed last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought they were older then that.
Click to expand...


No..we hope the Mom moved them and not something naughty


----------



## RosieRedfoot

It's likely she moved them underground if it was getting colder. 

And yeah.. I didn't even get laundry done. I caught up on recorded tv shows and made calzones using leftover pizza dough for dinner.

I think Ellie, the boxer, got adopted today. I wish the rescue didn't mainly focus on dog breeds I can't help out by even fostering. Although I'm glad they do help those breeds since they are too overbred here. Well, they do have two boston mixes I could foster (had looked at adopting one) but they're the must adopt together thing, and I think 4 dogs would be pushing it... So, we'll see. 

Well, off to bed. I'm due early at work for some new on the job training.


----------



## sibi

I wonder what happened to our friend Thalatte. Haven't heard from her since she left her last position. Hope she found another job. I missed her and would like to hear from her. :-(


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> Guess what! The hummingbirds have arrived... well atleast one for sure.



I saw a hummingbird for the first time this spring yesterday!! It was directly in front of my kitchen window. I love hummingbirds!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We stopped feeding humming birds here. We got tired of the cats using those cute beaks as toothpickâ€¦maybe that was harsh. But it's the truth.


----------



## Yvonne G

I have quite a few different types of bushes in my "rain forest" that attract hummers. I have never been able to get a feeder to work right. It either drips all the sticky stuff all over the cement under it or they don't use it for whatever reason. So I just admire them in my bushes.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We've got an in ground fuchsia that's about a 6' ball of mass, when it blooms, we can't keep them away.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui: Come on...tell us about the new puppy.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

The previous owner was a landscape architect and she loved to make mini self sustaining ecosystems with her plants so she doe officially plants things to attract birds and bees and critters that work & live together. I will take pics of what she has done. One of the gardens is around a big fake well and has a major bee issue so I am having a bee guy come and take them away.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Honey bee?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Honey bee?



I am not sure, I can't get close enough to see because there are so many of them I am scared!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lol. Priceless.


----------



## jaizei

Fear is the path to the dark side


----------



## Yvonne G

Thank your lucky stars that it isn't wasps. Every day I knock down at least 5 wasp nests. I try to go out early when they're all at the nest and squash them with the shovel, but sometimes they're in a tight spot and they come flying at me. I haven't been stung yet, but its just a matter of time.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> We stopped feeding humming birds here. We got tired of the cats using those cute beaks as toothpickâ€¦maybe that was harsh. But it's the truth.



So far (fingers crossed and knocking on my wooden head), that has not happened here.




CtTortoiseMom said:


> The previous owner was a landscape architect and she loved to make mini self sustaining ecosystems with her plants so she doe officially plants things to attract birds and bees and critters that work & live together. I will take pics of what she has done. One of the gardens is around a big fake well and has a major bee issue so I am having a bee guy come and take them away.



Can't wait to see those pictures!




Yvonne G said:


> Jacqui: Come on...tell us about the new puppy.



Puppy? What puppy? *pushes the squiggling mess behind myself* I don't see any puppy.... 




Yvonne G said:


> Thank your lucky stars that it isn't wasps. Every day I knock down at least 5 wasp nests. I try to go out early when they're all at the nest and squash them with the shovel, but sometimes they're in a tight spot and they come flying at me. I haven't been stung yet, but its just a matter of time.



I am glad we have better mannered wasps and mud dabbers here. They stay out of my sight, except for the time they spend around the various mud wallows.  In my vision of you, I have you putting down the visor on your welding mask, picking up your weapon of destruction (the good ole shovel), and going off to fight the good battle against the evil wasp forces which are threatening to take over the world.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

It is a little cold and rainy today so i got as close as I could to take a pic. Here is where the bees are buzzing...


I think there is a best in the fake well. 
& here is between my front and side doors. I just thought it looked pretty so I took a pic


Here is the sollution to Dagny sleeping with us ...


Haha, no sollution . 
And here are my new sandals i got for Mothers Day that it is too cold to wear


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm highly allergic to honey bee stings,(they'll kill me in 45 mins.), a result of this is I can identify stinging insects from the sound of their buzz.


----------



## Jacqui

Did the previous think to be kind enough to leave you a copy of where everything is planted? Love the area between the doors. Nice sandles and toes.


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> It is a little cold and rainy today so i got as close as I could to take a pic. Here is where the bees are buzzing...
> 
> I think there is a best in the fake well.
> & here is between my front and side doors. I just thought it looked pretty so I took a pic
> 
> Here is the sollution to Dagny sleeping with us ...
> 
> Haha, no sollution .
> And here are my new sandals i got for Mothers Day that it is too cold to wear



Are those the jellies? I want the jellies. 




Jacqui said:


> Did the previous think to be kind enough to leave you a copy of where everything is planted? Love the area between the doors. Nice sandles and toes.



Where's the puppy pics?? I am dying to see the puppy.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here are my new sandals i got for Mothers Day that it is too cold to wear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are those the jellies? I want the jellies.
Click to expand...


 KA always goes for the important things... shoes!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

So I stayed an extra 3 hours at work to help out since like half the workers called out (funny how that happens on a sunny warm day). I was trained to do price checking and marking things down for clearance. Time seemed to go by faster than as a cashier, probably because I was constantly doing something. 

On my way back from work, 30 minutes before school gets let out, I got stuck behind this old man driving a van who insisted on driving 10 under the speed limit and waggling his fingers in a no-no fashion at anyone going past him. I of course went past him just so I could be going 25 in the 25 zone and he waggled his fingers and tried to roll down his window but I ignored him.. I understand that you're trying to get people to not go 45 in a 25 school zone, but you're just going to distract them enough so that they either don't see a crosswalking child and hit them, or they cause an accident by having to slam on their brakes. It's best to leave the policing to the police.


Oh, and he had his four way flashers on too...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

One of my russians might be laying eggs right now! I just went to the outdoor enclosure and she was backed into a hole. I didn't go over, cause I didn't want to disturb her, but when I tossed weeds in, everybody else came running, and she just stayed there. It's odd because I've seen none of them doing the, â€œgrown up" thing.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I took Rosie out for a half hour of sunning before I need to get to the grocery store to start dinner. She was so active and zooming about! Wish I owned a house so I could make a permanent dog proof pen for her... Someday she'll have her custom outdoor enclosure and climate controlled shed as well. 





I also need to get a memory card for my dslr and remember to charge the batteries so I can take non phone pictures of her since most of mine end up blurry. 



Rosie... With a rose!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Those were clear. Cute tort. 
I just checked the hole she had been in and it was empty. Hoping it was a practice hole.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Sorry Kerryann they were not Jellies. 
@Ken, there is such loud buzzing from that area I don't think you could go anywhere near it! Bee allergies are so scary!!!


Okay, so the new lights are done, the carpenter will patch the holes and put the cabinets in and start the back splash tomorrow and the appliances arrive on Thursday! Then on Friday the electrition will finish the under cabinet lighting and mount the microwave. So here is the kitchen so far...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

The second one shows how low the cabinets really were. Looks good so far.


----------



## sibi

Wow, Erin, your kitchen is gonna be fabulous! Did you decide on your first choice for the backsplash?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I was wondering what the first dinner in the new kitchen was gonna be.


----------



## LolaMyLove

Sorry, the mom in me, I love the kids pics on the fridge.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

sibi said:


> Wow, Erin, your kitchen is gonna be fabulous! Did you decide on your first choice for the backsplash?



@Sibi, I went with my original choice for the black splash and chose a very light tan grout but then I picked out something kind of different to frame it out on a side that is open and between the bottom of the window frame and granite. I could live in that tile store, it was so much fun! A lady was there with her contracter when I was there with mine and we ooo'd and aaaaa'd over each others choices. She was re-doing her master bathroom though. 

@ Ken, I have not thought about the first meal in the new kitchen. Hmmmm, any suggestions?

My in law's are arriving on 5/24 so I just hope it's done before they come. The painters were supposed to come the week my in law's are coming but I am going to hold them off a week so the house doesn't smell like paint and so I can get my MIL's opinions.




littlestella said:


> Sorry, the mom in me, I love the kids pics on the fridge.



Thanks and would you believe my new fridge is not magnetic, waaaa!! I don't know what I am going to do!! Especially since I have been saving the school pic magnets since my oldest daughter was in kindergarten and only need four more!!!


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here are my new sandals i got for Mothers Day that it is too cold to wear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are those the jellies? I want the jellies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> KA always goes for the important things... shoes!
Click to expand...


Yah that's so true 




Cowboy_Ken said:


> One of my russians might be laying eggs right now! I just went to the outdoor enclosure and she was backed into a hole. I didn't go over, cause I didn't want to disturb her, but when I tossed weeds in, everybody else came running, and she just stayed there. It's odd because I've seen none of them doing the, â€œgrown up" thing.



They weren't gonna get caught doing it by dad.. duh


----------



## Kerryann

My dog is ticklish


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I saw today that Dan Brown just released a new book. I am going to download it. Does anyone like Dan Brown? I think his books are very entertaining. I didn't love the Da Vinci code like most but I enjoyed it and i loved "Digital Fortress". So I guess I will give his newest book, "Inferno" a try.


----------



## Kerryann

Good morning 
I got up at 5 this morning to get all my deliverables done early. I am taking some clients to a baseball game today so it should be a fun day. I hope everyone else has a great day.


----------



## Jacqui

deliverables??


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh man...I've got the lazies today. I have a sink full of dirty dishes (how does ONE person make so many,many dirty dishes in just one day?), I have to pick a bunch of leaves to chop up for the babies, I still have the horse poop to pick up...and I just don't feel like putting on my shoes and going outside! 

And to top that all off, my house hasn't been vacuumed in such a long time that it stinks!

Would someone please crack the whip?


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> deliverables??



Items due to clients 



Yvonne G said:


> Oh man...I've got the lazies today. I have a sink full of dirty dishes (how does ONE person make so many,many dirty dishes in just one day?), I have to pick a bunch of leaves to chop up for the babies, I still have the horse poop to pick up...and I just don't feel like putting on my shoes and going outside!
> 
> And to top that all off, my house hasn't been vacuumed in such a long time that it stinks!
> 
> Would someone please crack the whip?



You just reminded me that I forgot to turn the dishwasher on again


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Would someone please crack the whip?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Yvonne G said:


> Oh man...I've got the lazies today. I have a sink full of dirty dishes (how does ONE person make so many,many dirty dishes in just one day?), I have to pick a bunch of leaves to chop up for the babies, I still have the horse poop to pick up...and I just don't feel like putting on my shoes and going outside!
> 
> And to top that all off, my house hasn't been vacuumed in such a long time that it stinks!
> 
> Would someone please crack the whip?



Looks like you got going after all! My house is full of people drilling and making a bunch of noise. I had plans to be out all day with Rand while they worked until Rand threw up all over the car while I was dropping the kids off at school this morning so we are laying in my bed watching Caillou. 

It took me a solid hour to clean the car and I am still getting it detailed because Yeuuuuch!! 

Also, i had a docs apt. So I could get a prescription for Cingulair because my allergies are so bad and I had to cancel it . 
Not a fun day so far!!


----------



## Jacqui

Sorry


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Look what I just did. All of us should. 

http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/pet/3806974434.html


Sort of self promotion. Hope people register.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Look what I just did. All of us should.
> 
> http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/pet/3806974434.html
> 
> 
> Sort of self promotion. Hope people register.





Very cool!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I know, I am, right? And the ad's not too bad either.


----------



## LolaMyLove

Yay, the last kindergarten field trip of the year is over! Do you know how hard it is to keep 32 6yr olds attention for any period of time? The turtles in the pond at the park was the most fun to point out. All the kids love turtles and the adults too.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

littlestella said:


> Yay, the last kindergarten field trip of the year is over! Do you know how hard it is to keep 32 6yr olds attention for any period of time? The turtles in the pond at the park was the most fun to point out. All the kids love turtles and the adults too.



Wow, 32 6 year olds in one class? That is a lot!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

It's been 90 here lately and last night we took the two labs to the lake to swim. Prince dove in and Dante cried on the shore... 

I worked from 8-3 yesterday and 8-12 today and I'm so not used to waking up early.. I was lying on the couch reading and next thing I knew it was 2 hours later! Guess I dozed off a bit.


----------



## Kerryann

I am a lobster. I forgot to put on sunscreen. Did I forget I am an albino.. well pretty close. Here are pics of my seats today. It was an awesome game until we lost. I almost passed out because I was trying not to eat in case I wanted beer. I ended up having to eat a little.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann, what does not eating have to do with you drinking a case of beer?


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Kerryann, what does not eating have to do with you drinking a case of beer?



Calorie efficiency


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hmmmm.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hmmmm.



It's a good plan until you feel light headed. 
My burn


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Isn't that the reason for drinking beer? Or it's the flavor, right? Because beer tastes so good.


And your burn is as good as I got fishing. Mine was on my arms though. Ranch boots and shorts is no fast ion statement I'm willing to make. Lol.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Isn't that the reason for drinking beer? Or it's the flavor, right? Because beer tastes so good.



Yes but the light headed I felt was like passing out


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

*fashion


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> *fashion



Huh? Drunk fashion? Where is sibi? The one night I'm up later and that chica is mia. My toes are cramping. What's the cure?




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Isn't that the reason for drinking beer? Or it's the flavor, right? Because beer tastes so good.
> 
> 
> And your burn is as good as I got fishing. Mine was on my arms though. Ranch boots and shorts is no fast ion statement I'm willing to make. Lol.





Oh I see it now..  The neighbor guy likes it when I edge in my short shorts and motorcycle boys so maybe you are onto something. It's not fashion but it hurts when you whip something our of the ground up like a rock and it hits you in the shin. 
I have a farmers burn on my arms too


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Boot-shorts fashion. 
Toe cramps can be fixed by baring down on them from the front balls of your feet with toes extended out. Avoided by eating the bovine specie. Or potassium supplements. But I'm not a doctor, I just play one on TV.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Boot-shorts fashion.
> Toe cramps can be fixed by baring down on them from the front balls of your feet with toes extended out. Avoided by eating the bovine specie. Or potassium supplements. But I'm not a doctor, I just play one on TV.


The toe stretching like you say always does the trick. A few nights ago I had a dream I broke my foot. I think I slept through a toe cramp. Am I the only person they attack when sleeping or trying to?

My doctor told me they are caused by dehydration and magnesium being to low. He said I should take supplements but I haven't been 


Almond milk cured it


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann said:


> Juice! Almond juice! Almonds have no teats! Just sayingâ€¦gosh


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Juice! Almond juice! Almonds have no teats! Just sayingâ€¦gosh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Ken for the chuckle!
Click to expand...


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Juice! Almond juice! Almonds have no teats! Just sayingâ€¦gosh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Ken for the chuckle!
Click to expand...


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Lol I always say the same thing Ken. Soy extracts or soy juice, not milk.


----------



## Jacqui

... and KA, pretty color.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> ... and KA, pretty color.



Bright red


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Gah.. too many freaking bugs here! Last night we had 3 palmetto bugs inside so I had to go around putting down boric acid and new roach motels. Then today I noticed some weird segmented cylindrical things on my geraniums outside and there are leaf footed bugs ALL over my herb garden and flowers. I was wondering why my hibiscus plant was yellowing and not blooming anymore. I had hoped to be able to feed my plants/herbs to Rosie, so for now I sprayed the leaves down with diluted dawn soap to hopefully kill the existing bugs naturally, but it probably won't work. And in the 4 minutes I was outside I got bit by like 10 mosquitoes. Between the heat, humidity, and bugs it's a tropical heaven and a human hell. >.> Just hate spending money on plants only to have them destroyed by pests! I could never be a gardener here. I thought of growing my own tomatoes and lettuce and such but I think between the million insects and roaches and birds, they'd never last!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Not sure if it would work for killing pests, but you might try hydrogen peroxide.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Juice! Almond juice! Almonds have no teats! Just sayingâ€¦gosh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Ken for the chuckle!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almonds make the best milk ever though.. You all just haven't seen the mama almonds.
> I had beverly hillbilly drama this morning. Here's what happened and I was soooooooooooooo mad. soooo mad. like snuffing people out mad. This morning I got up like normal and got ready. The last thing I do before I leave is to take my dogs out to go to the bathroom. So I let the dogs out back and I am on the deck. Then the neighbors slider opens and it's the little girl letting the dog out. The dog escapes her since he's big and shes small and comes barreling into my yard. So i get my dogs and put them back in the house. Now the dog apparently ran away two days go but came home later in the day. So the dog is running around my yard and I am trying to get him.
> the little girl is running after him so I run and get cici's lead and go running down the road after the dog. I chased that dog around my yard for probably 5 minutes and not one adult came out of that house.
> So then I am running down the road chasing after the dog and trying to capture him. He took off into the woods and I was so upset. I head back home. I was running after him for probably 15 minutes. Still not one parent or adult outside at that house. I got in my truck and tried to find the dog and then went home. I tried to let my dogs out but the commotion had them so excited I couldnt get them to potty. I had their leads on too because who knows when the kid or dog are going to barrel through my yard again. the dogs wouldnt potty because they were all riled up
> still no adults from that house.. no cares that the dog is gone or the kid is gone..
> so i got my stuff for work and drove down buy the woods again and then drove out on the other side of the woods looking and just went to work
Click to expand...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I was waitin on the cÄ“ ment pond part!
Or the, â€œbest part of fried possum innards, is theys just as good the next day!"


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I'm making mango margarita pie and shepherds pie (with sweet potato) for dinner.

Here's the dessert cooling


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Juice! Almond juice! Almonds have no teats! Just sayingâ€¦gosh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Ken for the chuckle!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almonds make the best milk ever though.. You all just haven't seen the mama almonds.
> I had beverly hillbilly drama this morning. Here's what happened and I was soooooooooooooo mad. soooo mad. like snuffing people out mad. This morning I got up like normal and got ready. The last thing I do before I leave is to take my dogs out to go to the bathroom. So I let the dogs out back and I am on the deck. Then the neighbors slider opens and it's the little girl letting the dog out. The dog escapes her since he's big and shes small and comes barreling into my yard. So i get my dogs and put them back in the house. Now the dog apparently ran away two days go but came home later in the day. So the dog is running around my yard and I am trying to get him.
> the little girl is running after him so I run and get cici's lead and go running down the road after the dog. I chased that dog around my yard for probably 5 minutes and not one adult came out of that house.
> So then I am running down the road chasing after the dog and trying to capture him. He took off into the woods and I was so upset. I head back home. I was running after him for probably 15 minutes. Still not one parent or adult outside at that house. I got in my truck and tried to find the dog and then went home. I tried to let my dogs out but the commotion had them so excited I couldnt get them to potty. I had their leads on too because who knows when the kid or dog are going to barrel through my yard again. the dogs wouldnt potty because they were all riled up
> still no adults from that house.. no cares that the dog is gone or the kid is gone..
> so i got my stuff for work and drove down buy the woods again and then drove out on the other side of the woods looking and just went to work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry!! That is not a good way to start the day!! I hope your day got better after that!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Juice! Almond juice! Almonds have no teats! Just sayingâ€¦gosh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Ken for the chuckle!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almonds make the best milk ever though.. You all just haven't seen the mama almonds.
> I had beverly hillbilly drama this morning. Here's what happened and I was soooooooooooooo mad. soooo mad. like snuffing people out mad. This morning I got up like normal and got ready. The last thing I do before I leave is to take my dogs out to go to the bathroom. So I let the dogs out back and I am on the deck. Then the neighbors slider opens and it's the little girl letting the dog out. The dog escapes her since he's big and shes small and comes barreling into my yard. So i get my dogs and put them back in the house. Now the dog apparently ran away two days go but came home later in the day. So the dog is running around my yard and I am trying to get him.
> the little girl is running after him so I run and get cici's lead and go running down the road after the dog. I chased that dog around my yard for probably 5 minutes and not one adult came out of that house.
> So then I am running down the road chasing after the dog and trying to capture him. He took off into the woods and I was so upset. I head back home. I was running after him for probably 15 minutes. Still not one parent or adult outside at that house. I got in my truck and tried to find the dog and then went home. I tried to let my dogs out but the commotion had them so excited I couldnt get them to potty. I had their leads on too because who knows when the kid or dog are going to barrel through my yard again. the dogs wouldnt potty because they were all riled up
> still no adults from that house.. no cares that the dog is gone or the kid is gone..
> so i got my stuff for work and drove down buy the woods again and then drove out on the other side of the woods looking and just went to work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry!! That is not a good way to start the day!! I hope your day got better after that!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thankfully it did. I had a nice day. I had lunch with a girlfriend and took a nice walk. Then I had a local IT community leadership meeting and just overall felt like I got a lot done
> How is everyone else's day so far?
Click to expand...


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Took the muttley crew swimming again.


----------



## Kerryann

RosieRedfoot said:


> I'm making mango margarita pie and shepherds pie (with sweet potato) for dinner.
> 
> Here's the dessert cooling



That looks so yummy




RosieRedfoot said:


> Took the muttley crew swimming again.



My dogs would be so jealous


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Lol they enjoyed themselves. Dante found some poop to roll in so my boyfriend picked up Dante and threw him into the lake since he wouldn't go in willingly to rinse off. He screamed like a girl (the dog that is) and then refused to go swimming again and just stood on the bank wading in. 

It's a free boat launch about 20 minutes from us and doesn't have any 'no dog' signs so we just go to the secluded part of the launch to exercise the dogs. It's mostly rednecks going out bass fishing anyway so they just comment on how we have well trained retrievers. Makes me want to go fishing though lol.


----------



## Kerryann

Cici is working the guilt today. She is still acting like she is scared of me.. shes like an emotion camel.. carrying her "I was yelled at" around all day.. 
Thankfully my dogs don't roll in or eat poop. Though I would seriously snuff them out.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here's a fun video. It's been suggested that he is me. 

http://youtu.be/v5Lmkm5EF5E


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here's a fun video. It's been suggested that he is me.
> 
> http://youtu.be/v5Lmkm5EF5E



You have a buffalo


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It would appear, stuffing your horn in a wolf is against the law, even if you're a buffalo. He's doing time.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> It would appear, stuffing your horn in a wolf is against the law, even if you're a buffalo. He's doing time.


ewww


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

At least that lady got a baby.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

He never rolls in things but today he found something too appetizing. Was probably rotting squirrel carcass or something. 

Dogs somedays... *rolls eyes*


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And that killed chatâ€¦


----------



## Jacqui

I started off tonight watching the buffalo rider and then got into watching the animals being harmed at rodeos.


----------



## sibi

Good Morning Everyone  So, what's new?


----------



## Jacqui

Your back! Good morning to you, Sibi!


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Hi everybody!! Has their always been a "5 character" rule because I tried to just type "Hi!" and it wouldn't let me.


----------



## sibi

Was I missed? 


Jacqui said:


> Your back! Good morning to you, Sibi!




Hey, if you want, take a look at my thread entitled, A Green Tongue!" I thought it was real cute myself...


----------



## Jacqui

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> Hi everybody!! Has their always been a "5 character" rule because I tried to just type "Hi!" and it wouldn't let me.



Not always, but for awhile. You also can no longer do a post of ""




sibi said:


> Was I missed?
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your back! Good morning to you, Sibi!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes mam
Click to expand...


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Wow! Nobody ever misses me 

I feel like I missed a lot since I've been gone... Do we have new moderators?


----------



## sibi

You've been around as often as I am. Yes, there are four new mods. Barb(Wellington), Shelly (mjlong?), and I forget the other two. Maybe Jacqui can update them for you.


----------



## Jacqui

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> Wow! Nobody ever misses me
> 
> I feel like I missed a lot since I've been gone... Do we have new moderators?



We miss you too! How did school end? Taking the summer off? New Mods are Barb (Wellington), Kelly (Tortadise), Cameron (jaizei) and Shelly (mctlong)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Good morning all! My Craigslist ad promoting the forum has worked! 2 have registered from the ad! Now everyone, lets make this a bragging rights contest to see who can get the most referrals!


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> I started off tonight watching the buffalo rider and then got into watching the animals being harmed at rodeos.



This is why I can't watch rodeos.  



sibi said:


> Good Morning Everyone  So, what's new?



You are up bright and early. How are the feet coming? 
My morning so far has been good. I am training a girl who works for me to do some of my work and I got a couple of hot tasks completed. 
yay.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

The advantage to bull riding is typically its the cowboy that is injured if an injury takes place!


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Jacqui said:


> CourtneyAndCarl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Nobody ever misses me
> 
> I feel like I missed a lot since I've been gone... Do we have new moderators?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We miss you too! How did school end? Taking the summer off? New Mods are Barb (Wellington), Kelly (Tortadise), Cameron (jaizei) and Shelly (mctlong)
Click to expand...


School actually went well, I escaped with all As except one B. And yes, a much needed summer break is in order, although I will be working. Hopefully I can come to TFO more now that I'm not in school.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

The buffalo rider video was hilarious!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

That's meâ€¦funny guy.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Ugggggghhhhhh, my allergies are so bad! I just accidentaly sneezed in my dogs face. Sorry Dagny!
Btw- my kitchen is almost done!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ava sneezes, burps and farts in my face, so for me it would be payback!!!


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Ugggggghhhhhh, my allergies are so bad! I just accidentaly sneezed in my dogs face. Sorry Dagny!
> Btw- my kitchen is almost done!!!



Yay.. I'd die without a kitchen 
It will be worth the wait..


----------



## sibi

Me too. Can't live w/o a kitchen. Kerryann, are you a post graduate? Cause that B can hurt you. I didn't get to see the buffalo video. Where can I see it? I'm almost finished with the pool! I will post pics of the before, during, and after. 

Erin, you are running yourself into the ground. Your sneezing can also be as a result of being rundown, having dust in the house from construction, and allergies. Take a good break when the kitchen is done.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

sibi said:


> Post #3962 of this here thread I think.
> 
> 
> #3942 Sibi. Enjoy


----------



## sibi

I guess buffalo don't make great guard animals, ay? What a hoot to see him being attached by the cougar, and the buffalo just watching. I heard buffalo don't make great pets. So, is he dead or is he alive? I guess we'll have to wait and see.

Cowboy, if that's you, your looks are better than your brains 



Cowboy_Ken said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post #3962 of this here thread I think.
> 
> 
> #3942 Sibi. Enjoy
Click to expand...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Only accused.


Sibi, did you see my Craigslist ad promoing the forum? I'm up to 3 new members!


----------



## Nixxy

How's it going all? Spent the last few days gardening mostly, enjoying the great weather. Toby is loving to be finally back outside again up here in the cold north!

I picked a great deal of dandelions the other day for both myself and Toby. I personally love to batter and fry the buds, and use the greens in stir fry. 

Oddly enough, my redfoot and I have a very similar diet.


----------



## sibi

What's that? How do you get the forum to give you credit for those who joined? I've invited some to join the forum too, but I don't know how to let the forum know.



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Only accused.
> 
> 
> Sibi, did you see my Craigslist ad promoing the forum? I'm up to 3 new members!






Hi Anthony. I'm only now getting organic greens from a local grower. Dandelions are a favorite in my family now. I never knew we could it that stuff. I got seeds from Cowboy Ken. It is something to hear of torts living in NH and ME, or even CT. I know your tort is happy because I found how unhappy my torts were being cooped up in the house all winter, and I live in North Florida.


Nixxy said:


> How's it going all? Spent the last few days gardening mostly, enjoying the great weather. Toby is loving to be finally back outside again up here in the cold north!
> 
> I picked a great deal of dandelions the other day for both myself and Toby. I personally love to batter and fry the buds, and use the greens in stir fry.
> 
> Oddly enough, my redfoot and I have a very similar diet.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

sibi said:


> What's that? How do you get the forum to give you credit for those who joined? I've invited some to join the forum too, but I don't know how to let the forum know.


Cause I'm a Cowboy, that's how!
So from your computer on the user op profile settings there is a link on the right hand side of the page. I copied and pasted. Bada Bing, Bada Boom.


----------



## sibi

Hey Cowboy, I tried and tried to post something on your "Personal Promotion" thread, and I keep getting this message that the Administrator requires all new post be in moderation. What's going on Mods? 

I see it Cowboy...I wondered how to use that. Now I know, thanks. I had something I thought was funny to post about your modesty in promoting yourself as a nice guy. I just have it deleted each time. Don't know what's going on with that thread. Do you know?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'll check. Maybe I'm on probation because I'm so amazing? LOL!


----------



## sibi

Boy, you are really playing the part, aren't you? 


Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'll check. Maybe I'm on probation because I'm so amazing? LOL!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So I tried to post to confirm that I'm still a great guy, and I got the, â€œmust be approved by a moderator" message. I've seen this before and once a moderator looks and decides its cool it shows up. I don't take it personally in a negative way, I just figure moderators want to check me out first. Ha


----------



## sibi

But, you've already had moderators comment there, and several others. Why now? Don't bother. I know you don't have the answer. I guess we'll talk to Jacqui about it. I know that as of this moment, there are no moderators on. Maybe that's the problem. They can't see what people post; so, they disengage the thread until a mod can monitor the posts. I already figured it out. Thanks Cowboy. I'll post it again when the mods are back online. They need mods for evenings. Maybe, since you're so great, they'll make you a mod for the late evenings. 

As an afterthought, then how can my post appear here if that were true. With no mods, every post is going on without checking. And yet, no other thread appears to have posts denied until a mod can check it. See you tomorrow.



Cowboy_Ken said:


> So I tried to post to confirm that I'm still a great guy, and I got the, â€œmust be approved by a moderator" message. I've seen this before and once a moderator looks and decides its cool it shows up. I don't take it personally in a negative way, I just figure moderators want to check me out first. Ha


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Beats me. Maybe Yvonne can help explain it come morning and she catches up on pretend chat.


----------



## jaizei

sibi said:


> But, you've already had moderators comment there, and several others. Why now? Don't bother. I know you don't have the answer. I guess we'll talk to Jacqui about it. I know that as of this moment, there are no moderators on. Maybe that's the problem. They can't see what people post; so, they disengage the thread until a mod can monitor the posts. I already figured it out. Thanks Cowboy. I'll post it again when the mods are back online. They need mods for evenings. Maybe, since you're so great, they'll make you a mod for the late evenings.
> 
> As an afterthought, then how can my post appear here if that were true. With no mods, every post is going on without checking. And yet, no other thread appears to have posts denied until a mod can check it. See you tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I tried to post to confirm that I'm still a great guy, and I got the, â€œmust be approved by a moderator" message. I've seen this before and once a moderator looks and decides its cool it shows up. I don't take it personally in a negative way, I just figure moderators want to check me out first. Ha
Click to expand...


Since a member has to have made 100 posts before starting a thread in Personal Promotion, that section is moderated and everything has to be approved. That the replies have to be approved is a side effect since it is only the people making the thread that have to meet the criteria.


----------



## Jacqui

To add to what Cameron said, we just recently made it so all posts in there must be moderator approved before showing, so this is why it's "strange". We also do (and have been doing for quite some time) this in the Vendor Review section. The reasons for the two are a bit different for each, but it mainly boils down to making sure only those who can make threads in the personal promotion section (100 posts) or in the review section case to make sure only reviews, not other posts are made. The drawback is it catches the replies too in the promotion section (like yours last night it seems)

Good Morning!

Sorry I didn't stop by last night. Normally I do a finial sweep just before trying to close my eyes. Or after giving up trying to sleep.  Last night I stayed outside watching the stars and then when I came to bed, I tried not opening the computer to see if that helped with falling asleep (it doesn't).


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> To add to what Cameron said, we just recently made it so all posts in there must be moderator approved before showing, so this is why it's "strange". We also do (and have been doing for quite some time) this in the Vendor Review section. The reasons for the two are a bit different for each, but it mainly boils down to making sure only those who can make threads in the personal promotion section (100 posts) or in the review section case to make sure only reviews, not other posts are made. The drawback is it catches the replies too in the promotion section (like yours last night it seems)
> 
> Good Morning!
> 
> Sorry I didn't stop by last night. Normally I do a finial sweep just before trying to close my eyes. Or after giving up trying to sleep.  Last night I stayed outside watching the stars and then when I came to bed, I tried not opening the computer to see if that helped with falling asleep (it doesn't).



Have you tried melatonin? I was on ambien my insomnia gets so bad but I can usually manage it with exercise, no caffeine after noon, and melatonin.


----------



## Kerryann

We are going to the world of beer festival today do I made us delicious and fashionable pretzel necklaces. They are so fun. Fishing wire and two sized pretzels is all I used.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

sibi said:


> Oh, yea, I got the seeds. I'm gonna plant it tomorrow. Thanks.[/b]*
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> And your bag of dandelion seeds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *


*

And Karen says, â€œAnd so the invasion begins!"*


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, yea, I got the seeds. I'm gonna plant it tomorrow. Thanks.[/b]*
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> And your bag of dandelion seeds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> And Karen says, â€œAnd so the invasion begins!"
> *
Click to expand...

*

I grow my dandelions in pots and get the flowers before they go to seed. They are really pretty and in the pot you can keep them flowering all year.*


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Ken, did you tear up watching the last episode of the office? I did!! 
Anyone else watch the office ?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Ken, did you tear up watching the last episode of the office? I did!!
> Anyone else watch the office ?



You're funny, I was gonna ask you the same question. At least I've got the Michael Scott era on DVD!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ken, did you tear up watching the last episode of the office? I did!!
> Anyone else watch the office ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're funny, I was gonna ask you the same question. At least I've got the Michael Scott era on DVD!
Click to expand...


We watch old office every night on Netflix. Best Show Ever!!


----------



## n3rdchik

Kerryann said:


> We are going to the world of beer festival today do I made us delicious and fashionable pretzel necklaces. They are so fun. Fishing wire and two sized pretzels is all I used.



Beer festival in Michigan?! And I didn't know? I must renew my MI Brewer's guild membership! How was it?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> We are going to the world of beer festival today do I made us delicious and fashionable pretzel necklaces. They are so fun. Fishing wire and two sized pretzels is all I used.



If I could just borrow your necklace I have some Nutella I would like to dip those pretzels in.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And that's not awkward.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And that's not awkward.



What?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

IKR?!?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I know it sounds silly but how do you get dandelions to grow in a pot? I collected seeds while in Oregon and tried planting them but they never grew... Any advice?


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



n3rdchik said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are going to the world of beer festival today do I made us delicious and fashionable pretzel necklaces. They are so fun. Fishing wire and two sized pretzels is all I used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beer festival in Michigan?! And I didn't know? I must renew my MI Brewer's guild membership! How was it?
Click to expand...


There's one in campus Martius in June. It was so awesome. There were so many beer vendors.




RosieRedfoot said:


> I know it sounds silly but how do you get dandelions to grow in a pot? I collected seeds while in Oregon and tried planting them but they never grew... Any advice?



I got the seeds from somewhere online. They grew in the pot inside too. I got the seeds and potted then in a deep pot since they have deep roots. You have to keep them moist and put it in a spot with no too much sun.


Erin
Nutella sounds awesome. I liver chocolate pretzels. I got strawberries earlier this week and ate them with nutella. It was so yummy


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann said:


> I'm a huge dark chocolate fan, but I draw the line at, â€œliver chocolate"! Just sayingâ€¦okâ€¦maybe there was a beer festival here as well but all it was, was, â€œCoors banquet beer"! Which was sooo good.


----------



## sibi

I was about to comment on that "liver chocolate" myself. I think she has the same problem that we all sometimes have with auto-correct. I think she may have tried to type love. Btw, Kerryann, you look simply marvelous!


Cowboy_Ken said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a huge dark chocolate fan, but I draw the line at, â€œliver chocolate"! Just sayingâ€¦okâ€¦maybe there was a beer festival here as well but all it was, was, â€œCoors banquet beer"! Which was sooo good.
Click to expand...


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Maybe I'll try that.. 

So we had company over for making homemade pizzas from scratch and also made fresh mango sorbet. Was quite tasty! 

I gave Rosie a large piece of mango and I don't know how she ate it without bursting a gut... Seriously, I was in a hurry on my way to work and plopped in a piece twice the size of her head/neck combined and my bf said it was gone not 15 minutes later. 

I'd never given her mango but I think she's smitten... Redfoots surely do sprint at the scent of ripe fruit or sight of red flowers!


----------



## sibi

That's great. I love mangos, but I can't feed it to my sullies. I should try making pizza from scratch. I mean, I've made it from scratch before, but it had been years.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Just don't try liver chocolate. It's not near as good as it sounds.


But fried possum innards is as good as it sounds!


----------



## sibi

Lol, Oh, don't worry...I hate liver even if they put crumpled nuts with whipped cream on it, I wouldn't touch it.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a huge dark chocolate fan, but I draw the line at, â€œliver chocolate"! Just sayingâ€¦okâ€¦maybe there was a beer festival here as well but all it was, was, â€œCoors banquet beer"! Which was sooo good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to love liver.. My Mom had chocolate bacon yesterday. She said it was gross. Liver chocolate would be like a chocolate patee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, Oh, don't worry...I hate liver even if they put crumpled nuts with whipped cream on it, I wouldn't touch it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liver ice cream?
Click to expand...


----------



## Jacqui

I love fried liver, be they beef, pork or poultry.


----------



## Jacqui




----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I am so glad that wasn't a picture of liver! Cute pups.


----------



## Yvonne G

Aw, Jacqui...where did the pup come from? Is it the puppy that you rescued a few weeks ago?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Aw, Jacqui...where did the pup come from? Is it the puppy that you rescued a few weeks ago?



That would be the bigger one. The small one is his half brother and is now 6.5 weeks old.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> I am so glad that wasn't a picture of liver! Cute pups.



Super cute pups


----------



## Jacqui

Thanks for the nice comments. I think they are kinda cute too... even if they are only chi puppies.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So this is fun. Karen's hobby is aquariums. A client gave us a 55 gal. complete with stand and filters, the works. While cleaning it to set it up, we discovered that it would be best to strip the original silicon and resell it. So we set the tank up in the living room floor and go for it with razors and scalpels. 1-1/2 hrs into it, both injured and Karen bleeding, guess who just bought a new 55 gal aquarium?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So on the way home Karen says, â€œWhat really happened Ken, is I thought, I wonder if Ken would just buy me a new tank if I was bleeding?" 
I'm hoping yes was the right answer. 
She was joking, of course, but I thought it was funny.


----------



## george.T.tort

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ken, did you tear up watching the last episode of the office? I did!!
> Anyone else watch the office ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're funny, I was gonna ask you the same question. At least I've got the Michael Scott era on DVD!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We watch old office every night on Netflix. Best Show Ever!!
Click to expand...


We watch the original English version here. Never seen the US version but heard it is good


----------



## Kerryann

george.T.tort said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ken, did you tear up watching the last episode of the office? I did!!
> Anyone else watch the office ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're funny, I was gonna ask you the same question. At least I've got the Michael Scott era on DVD!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We watch old office every night on Netflix. Best Show Ever!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We watch the original English version here. Never seen the US version but heard it is good
Click to expand...


I watched one episode but it reminded me too much of my life


----------



## george.T.tort

Kerryann said:


> george.T.tort said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ken, did you tear up watching the last episode of the office? I did!!
> Anyone else watch the office ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're funny, I was gonna ask you the same question. At least I've got the Michael Scott era on DVD!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We watch old office every night on Netflix. Best Show Ever!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We watch the original English version here. Never seen the US version but heard it is good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I watched one episode but it reminded me too much of my life
Click to expand...


Lol I'd like to work where you do then!


----------



## Jacqui

Ken you need to buy the new one BEFORE your both bleeding.  

Dude and I spent the day working in the yard, getting hailed and rained upon.  I think Dude found every blooming dandelion that was low enough to reach in the entire yard.  While hand cutting the grass in and around the flower beds, I managed to cut off a large hosta leaf (the Stars enjoyed that), a large stem with leaves from the sedum (the Russians did the piranha attack on that) and they also got the dandelions I had to trim down. It turned out to be kinda a fun day out there. 




george.T.tort said:


> Lol I'd like to work where you do then!



KerryAnn does have quite an entertaining life.  Welcome to the pretend chat thread!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui, I had stopped and was checking Craigslist for aquariums, when Karen stuck the scalpel deep in her thumb knuckle. She swore then asked, I called our favorite fish store,(the Wet Spot) applied a hello kitty bandaid on her wound and we left. I never bled except through my wallet.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Ken you need to buy the new one BEFORE your both bleeding.
> 
> Dude and I spent the day working in the yard, getting hailed and rained upon.  I think Dude found every blooming dandelion that was low enough to reach in the entire yard.  While hand cutting the grass in and around the flower beds, I managed to cut off a large hosta leaf (the Stars enjoyed that), a large stem with leaves from the sedum (the Russians did the piranha attack on that) and they also got the dandelions I had to trim down. It turned out to be kinda a fun day out there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> george.T.tort said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol I'd like to work where you do then!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KerryAnn does have quite an entertaining life.  Welcome to the pretend chat thread!
Click to expand...




Yes, my work life always has something going on. 




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Jacqui, I had stopped and was checking Craigslist for aquariums, when Karen stuck the scalpel deep in her thumb knuckle. She swore then asked, I called our favorite fish store,(the Wet Spot) applied a hello kitty bandaid on her wound and we left. I never bled except through my wallet.



Eek... that sounds horrible but you are a good husband.


----------



## sibi

So, Cowboy, how much did you bleed? I got my 55 gal tank on CL with the works and custom made stand w/top for $100. The canister itself would've cost me over $200. My 25 year old aquatic turtle lives in it. Best buy I ever made. Ken, doesn't the scalpel have a handle? How could Karen cut her knuckle when using a sharp scalpel with a handle? It should have cut like butter. I don't get that.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

She was using it to go through thick repair silicon cut towards her other hand. Don't ask, she knows better. My wallet only bled about $75.00. We already have everything else, magnum 350 canister, 3x T5 light, blonde oak stand/cupboard.


She knows she should have just asked.


----------



## sibi

And you got that for free? Btw, I've got the same 350 magnum filter. So, the $75 was for fish?


Cowboy_Ken said:


> She was using it to go through thick repair silicon cut towards her other hand. Don't ask, she knows better. My wallet only bled about $75.00. We already have everything else, magnum 350 canister, 3x T5 light, blonde oak stand/cupboard.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

$75.00 was the brand new 55. We've got two koi angle fish and three hyper golden zebra lochs to move in there from our 50 gal.


Did everyone watch North America on discovery channel? Wow. It was good and sad.


----------



## Jacqui

*Wishing everybody the best of mornings!​*
No Ken I did not watch it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

7 part show that airs on Sunday evenings. Micro cameras, robot cameras all catching wildlife of North America being wild. From the frozen pole, to the tropical equator.


----------



## sibi

Good morning everybody. I watch a lot of nature shows on discovery. I think I saw parts of it. The sad part, what was it?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Young herd animals not keeping up with the herd and instead feeding the wolves. Baby whale held underwater by orcas till it drowns.


----------



## sibi

I saw it. It aired here in Florida a few weeks ago. The pack of wolves attacked strayed younglings was sad. The baby whale couldn't keep up with his mom, and the orcas were relentless until they got the baby. So sad.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

It's sad but it's nature. I watched a planet earth episode about baby sea turtles and the amount of those little guys that die is astounding. 

Once all the North America comes out we'll probably watch them all.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

RosieRedfoot said:


> It's sad but it's nature. I watched a planet earth episode about baby sea turtles and the amount of those little guys that die is astounding.
> 
> Once all the North America comes out we'll probably watch them all.



They didn't leave out the cormorants picking off the Riley sea turtle hatchlings.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

george.T.tort said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ken, did you tear up watching the last episode of the office? I did!!
> Anyone else watch the office ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're funny, I was gonna ask you the same question. At least I've got the Michael Scott era on DVD!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We watch old office every night on Netflix. Best Show Ever!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We watch the original English version here. Never seen the US version but heard it is good
Click to expand...

I love the English version too!! I think Ricky Gervais has something to do with the American one as well.


Good Afternoon all! Jacqui, adorable puppies!! Ken, I did not watch the show but have watched show's like it and I cry like a baby! The worst I have seen is an elephant lost and wandering in a sand storm and the mother and baby dimotanioysly looking for each other in opposite direction's. I think they both ended up dying :-(.


----------



## Jacqui

See I could never be those folks and just sit back and let nature happen. I would be out there driving off the critters going after the young ones. I know it happens, I know it's part of the cycle of life, but I don't want to watch it happening. When it's on TV, I am like some crazy football fan who yells to the players what to do.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Cowboy_Ken said:


> $75.00 was the brand new 55. We've got two koi angle fish and three hyper golden zebra lochs to move in there from our 50 gal.
> 
> 
> Did everyone watch North America on discovery channel? Wow. It was good and sad.





Dang! I missed it, I was at work. I was really excited for that show and I missed it 




Jacqui said:


> See I could never be those folks and just sit back and let nature happen. I would be out there driving off the critters going after the young ones. I know it happens, I know it's part of the cycle of life, but I don't want to watch it happening. When it's on TV, I am like some crazy football fan who yells to the players what to do.



Haha, I yell at them too!

What's even more horrifying than what animals do to each other is what people do to animals. Anyone ever seen "The Cove"?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> See I could never be those folks and just sit back and let nature happen. I would be out there driving off the critters going after the young ones. I know it happens, I know it's part of the cycle of life, but I don't want to watch it happening. When it's on TV, I am like some crazy football fan who yells to the players what to do.



Me too, the baby elephant died of dehydration in the one I saw and all I could think was how much water the ground and air crew's that were filming the baby had. What do we learn by watching their misfortunes? If we are there and can help then what is wrong with helping? I would not stop a predator/ prey situation but I would definitely have helped reunite mother and baby or tried to save a dawning antelope that was chased too deep into the river. Too much tragedy


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I get attached to the critters. But, I'm glad some get picked off. If not for the slow getting eaten, we'd not have opposable thumbs to use iPhones.


I am a walking, breathing contradiction.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Not me, I just mandated that the kids eat 1/4 of a cup of walnuts everyday because they are supposedly good for asthmatics and look like healthy lungs so that has to be a good sign!! I will try anything and strive to be the fittest not looks wise of course I mean in survival terms.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I roll my own non-filtered cigarettes. Walnut halves look like what I imagine my lungs look like. LOL. 
In the words of the wise, Ron Swanson while talking with Leslie Nupe, â€œLeslie, I eat how I eat, I live how I live, I'll die how I die." 
Karen says she doesn't need to use her blinkers because its nobodies business where she's going!


*Noope


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I love Ron Swanson!! I can live without the office but not Park's & Rec!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I kind of figured you'd be one of the few who knew the quote.


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> george.T.tort said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ken, did you tear up watching the last episode of the office? I did!!
> Anyone else watch the office ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're funny, I was gonna ask you the same question. At least I've got the Michael Scott era on DVD!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We watch old office every night on Netflix. Best Show Ever!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We watch the original English version here. Never seen the US version but heard it is good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the English version too!! I think Ricky Gervais has something to do with the American one as well.
> 
> 
> Good Afternoon all! Jacqui, adorable puppies!! Ken, I did not watch the show but have watched show's like it and I cry like a baby! The worst I have seen is an elephant lost and wandering in a sand storm and the mother and baby dimotanioysly looking for each other in opposite direction's. I think they both ended up dying :-(.
Click to expand...



I can't watch that stuff. It's too sad


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> george.T.tort said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're funny, I was gonna ask you the same question. At least I've got the Michael Scott era on DVD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't watch that stuff. It's too sad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know what you mean. Especially the montage of Pam and Jim's relationship developing. You were talking about the office final episode, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm pretty sure the reference was to nature shows, not The Office!! 

I LOVE nature shows, but when they get to the parts where animals are going to die, I'll switch channels. I can't stand to watch that stuff. Especially when you step back and look at the big picture, which shows the camera crew sitting in their safe hides or trucks, and allowing it to happen. I imagine that in order to receive permission to film, they must sign documents that say they will not interfere, but I just can't stand watching it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So has anyone heard from Sibi since the power-ball winner was announced to be from Florida?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

@Yvonne & Ken.. I am sitting at my daughters middle school waiting for her to come out and all of the horses that are part of the Voag program are outside and one of the horses is doing something that looks really strange... It goes from standing to laying on its side then it rocks back and forth like it is trying to get up and then it stands up and repeats the strange laying down and rocking thing again. Alarming??


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It's normal. It has been suggested that a horse rolls or does what you describe to aid digestion.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> It's normal. It has been suggested that a horse rolls or does what you describe to aid digestion.



Well, that's a relief!! It is 80 degrees do I thought maybe it was over heating or something.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I chew my food real good to aid digestion.


----------



## Yvonne G

I'd be willing to bet that that particular horse has a fly strike sore at around the umbilical scar on its belly. The flies congregate on the sore, and it gets very itchy. They lay down with a back foot under their belly, and they rock back and forth scratching their belly on their foot. He needs someone to apply some healing cream with fly repellant properties to the sore.


If it looks like he's trying to roll, he may have a stomach ache (called colic in a horse) and rolling might twist the intestine. But it sounds more like an itch than an ache.


----------



## Kerryann

Yvonne G said:


> I'm pretty sure the reference was to nature shows, not The Office!!
> 
> I LOVE nature shows, but when they get to the parts where animals are going to die, I'll switch channels. I can't stand to watch that stuff. Especially when you step back and look at the big picture, which shows the camera crew sitting in their safe hides or trucks, and allowing it to happen. I imagine that in order to receive permission to film, they must sign documents that say they will not interfere, but I just can't stand watching it.



You are right I quoted wrong.. and I agree also 




Cowboy_Ken said:


> So has anyone heard from Sibi since the power-ball winner was announced to be from Florida?


 
No.. she's been MIA.. actually wasn't she chatting with you last night. 



CtTortoiseMom said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's normal. It has been suggested that a horse rolls or does what you describe to aid digestion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that's a relief!! It is 80 degrees do I thought maybe it was over heating or something.
Click to expand...

It's 90 degrees here. Thank god my new truck has a/c. Do they sell cars without A/C standard anymore?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yes, we were chatting. I just wanted to start rumors. 
And I knew what you meant, I was just funnin alittle.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Someone's posted a 3 year old male redfoot for $50 with all supplies on CL. Too bad I lack the space and don't own the place so I can't build a permanent outdoor pen. 

I saw something posted on fail book where a mom goes "how do I explain to my daughter that Bambi's mom got shot?" And someone responded "cook her venison for dinner"

I laughed at that and thought that'd be the kind of response Ken would have. 

And with that, I'm off to prepare the burgers for the grill.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Yesterday my check engine light came on and i took it in to the dealer this morning, it turned out I had no oil! Whoops!! I guess I should pay attention to the text reminders for oil changes. The worst part was the guy was like.. I am sure it's a just a electrical error, isn't your car pretty new? Then he was like oh my god you haven't gotten an oil change in forever and you have no oil. A tiny bit embarrassing!! But, I learned what a dip stick and told my friends and they had no idea that you should check your oil every 1,000 miles!! Did you chatters know that?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

What's oil? Lol. Sorry, subject change here. Remember months ago I spoke of a freak ice storm we had and that I'd taken pictures of ice covered roses? Well I found the pictures ;
View attachment 44725
View attachment 44726


----------



## jaizei

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Yesterday my check engine light came on and i took it in to the dealer this morning, it turned out I had no oil! Whoops!! I guess I should pay attention to the text reminders for oil changes. The worst part was the guy was like.. I am sure it's a just a electrical error, isn't your car pretty new? Then he was like oh my god you haven't gotten an oil change in forever and you have no oil. A tiny bit embarrassing!! But, I learned what a dip stick and told my friends and they had no idea that you should check your oil every 1,000 miles!! Did you chatters know that?



How long had you gone without an oil change?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I get my oil changed every 5k miles and check the dipstick about once a month. 

Be glad your engine didn't seize up and die!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

jaizei said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday my check engine light came on and i took it in to the dealer this morning, it turned out I had no oil! Whoops!! I guess I should pay attention to the text reminders for oil changes. The worst part was the guy was like.. I am sure it's a just a electrical error, isn't your car pretty new? Then he was like oh my god you haven't gotten an oil change in forever and you have no oil. A tiny bit embarrassing!! But, I learned what a dip stick and told my friends and they had no idea that you should check your oil every 1,000 miles!! Did you chatters know that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long had you gone without an oil change?
Click to expand...


Definitely not as long as I had in the past, only 6,000 miles. I just never owned a car as big as mine is now. It said "oil life" 25% and I am used to taking it in at 15% but the guy said that I cannot do that in my beast because it uses a lot more oil and to just check the oil every 1,000 miles.


----------



## theelectraco

When my older sister got her first car she had it for almost 2 years before getting her oil changed. Apparently she didn't know you needed to have it changed....lol


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

RosieRedfoot said:


> I get my oil changed every 5k miles and check the dipstick about once a month.
> 
> Be glad your engine didn't seize up and die!



It said "turn off engine" this morning so I took it right in. I am used to the oil change light coming on and going in. Oh well I guess I will be using my dip stick from now on haha dip stick!!




Cowboy_Ken said:


> What's oil? Lol. Sorry, subject change here. Remember months ago I spoke of a freak ice storm we had and that I'd taken pictures of ice covered roses? Well I found the pictures ;



Wow, beautiful Ken!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I DO know that I take my p/u in for a lube, oil, filter every 3,000 miles. Some manuals say you only need to do it every 6,000 miles, but I do it every 3. Used to be in the olden days, the gas station guy would check your oil for you every time you filled up. He even washed your windshield while he was pumping the gas.


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Yesterday my check engine light came on and i took it in to the dealer this morning, it turned out I had no oil! Whoops!! I guess I should pay attention to the text reminders for oil changes. The worst part was the guy was like.. I am sure it's a just a electrical error, isn't your car pretty new? Then he was like oh my god you haven't gotten an oil change in forever and you have no oil. A tiny bit embarrassing!! But, I learned what a dip stick and told my friends and they had no idea that you should check your oil every 1,000 miles!! Did you chatters know that?



No but I have a husband who is in charge of the vehicle maintenance. He refuses to let some smuck do maintenance on his assets. I said they have no skin in the game. Ahhh the joys of being married to my Mikey...




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yes, we were chatting. I just wanted to start rumors.
> And I knew what you meant, I was just funnin alittle.



You made me worry. I was gonna go hunt her down. 




theelectraco said:


> When my older sister got her first car she had it for almost 2 years before getting her oil changed. Apparently she didn't know you needed to have it changed....lol



I may or may not have gotten my first oil change in a truck I owned in 2005 for almost a year and 15k miles. I didn't even think about it but then I started dating Mike and he was like where's your oil change sticker?? My face probably told the whole story. 
Thank god it was a lease.. 
errr... I mean.. it was if it existed. :shy:


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I use synthetic and they told me my car only needs every 6-10k miles but I do it at 5k just to be safer. Had my car for 5 years and haven't even put 55,000 miles on it. And it's from Alaska (here in South Carolina now) so it's been around. Most places I've worked or gone to school have been within 2-3 miles of where I lived, so was easy to keep low miles.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



RosieRedfoot said:


> I use synthetic and they told me my car only needs every 6-10k miles but I do it at 5k just to be safer. Had my car for 5 years and haven't even put 55,000 miles on it. And it's from Alaska (here in South Carolina now) so it's been around. Most places I've worked or gone to school have been within 2-3 miles of where I lived, so was easy to keep low miles.



I do over 20k miles per year


----------



## sibi

I put in the average, about 12k a year. Yes, I knew that oil needs to changed every 1k miles or every 4 months. My hubby never lets me forget. He'll nags me to death if I didn't do it in time. I mean everytime he needs an oil change, which he has an alarm programmed on his phone as a reminder, he begins to nag me to have my oil changed. So, you see, my husband would never let me forget. Btw, Ken, those frozen roses look so beautiful. It reminded me of Beth Mitler's song, "The Rose."


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

sibi said:


> Needless to say, the rises didn't fair vary well when the ice melted.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'll do it... Good Morning All. 
Now to nuts and bolts, do we know anyone affected by the tornado in OK. Yesterday?


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh no...the dreaded double post disease!

I was wondering where in the scheme of things (because I'm no good at geography) where Nebraska, and our Jacqui, is in relationship to the tornado corridor.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I don't, but how devastating, my heart goes out to all affected!!

In CT this Friday there was a collision of two trains. It was pretty scary for awhile because we know people from our small town who drive to southern CT and take the train to NYC for the week to work and it was around the time they get home on Friday! They are ok, phew!!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I saw a video of this woman who was standing in the rubble of her home saying she was lucky to be alive but her dog was lying dead somewhere in the house, then the interviewer spots movement and goes.. There's a dog! So they pull the dog out and it's ok and everyone starts crying, myself included. 

I really can't even imagine what they're going through. My aunt lives in Oklahoma and I haven't heard from her. I think she was further north though. 

The power of nature at times is awe inspiring as well as awful.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Oh no...the dreaded double post disease!
> 
> I was wondering where in the scheme of things (because I'm no good at geography) where Nebraska, and our Jacqui, is in relationship to the tornado corridor.



I am right next to Kansas and Kansas is between me and Oklahoma. This happened about 5 hours away from me. We had tornado warnings, but nothing developed other then high winds, heavy rains and lots of hail.


Dude on yellow dandelion patrol.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> What's oil? Lol. Sorry, subject change here. Remember months ago I spoke of a freak ice storm we had and that I'd taken pictures of ice covered roses? Well I found the pictures ;



Those are beautiful

Sent from my LG-LS970 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We've got birch trees in the front yard that at the time averaged 3"-4" dia. ice had coated those trees enough that they were all bent over frozen to the lawn. We had eight as well as a triple group. We lost one the following year because the trunk under the bark had split and we weren't aware.


----------



## RosieRedfoot




----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey! That was my idea!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui: Dude looks so clean...and he has such a sweet face. In fact, if you could go by faces instead of tails, I might think he was Dudette.


----------



## Kerryann

RosieRedfoot said:


> I saw a video of this woman who was standing in the rubble of her home saying she was lucky to be alive but her dog was lying dead somewhere in the house, then the interviewer spots movement and goes.. There's a dog! So they pull the dog out and it's ok and everyone starts crying, myself included.
> 
> I really can't even imagine what they're going through. My aunt lives in Oklahoma and I haven't heard from her. I think she was further north though.
> 
> The power of nature at times is awe inspiring as well as awful.




That is an amazing story. I can't even imagine. We are supposed to be getting those storms today and tomorrow.




Jacqui said:


> Yvonne G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no...the dreaded double post disease!
> 
> I was wondering where in the scheme of things (because I'm no good at geography) where Nebraska, and our Jacqui, is in relationship to the tornado corridor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am right next to Kansas and Kansas is between me and Oklahoma. This happened about 5 hours away from me. We had tornado warnings, but nothing developed other then high winds, heavy rains and lots of hail.
> 
> 
> Dude on yellow dandelion patrol.
Click to expand...




He's got his lazer beams locked on that leaf there...


----------



## RosieRedfoot

http://news.sky.com/story/1093711/tornado-survivor-finds-dog-during-tv-interview


----------



## Yvonne G

RosieRedfoot said:


> http://news.sky.com/story/1093711/tornado-survivor-finds-dog-during-tv-interview



What a heart-warming story! I didn't turn on the speakers and just watched the video...waiting and waiting for her to find the dog. Almost brought a tear to my eye.


----------



## Kerryann

That looks like my henrito 




RosieRedfoot said:


> http://news.sky.com/story/1093711/tornado-survivor-finds-dog-during-tv-interview


That was a happy crying.. omg I teared up.. it looks like my biscuit and omg.. it was too sweet.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

That was so awesome, that she found her dog. It is so sad to see all that destruction. We get tornado warnings two or three times a year and the first thing we do is load up all the animals into the basement with us.


----------



## jaizei

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> That was so awesome, that she found her dog. It is so sad to see all that destruction. We get tornado warnings two or three times a year and the first thing we do is load up all the animals into the basement with us.




Are basements common in Nebraska?


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Very common, yes. A lot of rural houses will have an actual storm shelter but in the suburbs we've got basements.


----------



## Jacqui

So sad that so many children died not from the storm itself, but from drowning as a byproduct of the storm.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

We're getting thunderstorms here today and my dog, Dante, is having a pure meltdown. He's usually fine through thunderstorms but I had to put on his thunder shirt and lock him in his crate with a blanket over him. He was getting Prince all anxious too. Trying not to baby them to encourage fearful behaviors but they were about to tear the back door down >.>


----------



## Jacqui

For Yvonne...


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh-h-h-h-h...I want that kitty. My very favorite kind. Is this from the wild cat?


----------



## Jacqui

I wish you were closer, she would be at your house before the night was over.  Yes, this is from the Wild Calico. She has two of them. The other one is almost all black with an interesting face expression and she runs the second I am out. This one, is a bit more friendly.


----------



## jaizei

CtTortoiseMom said:


> jaizei said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday my check engine light came on and i took it in to the dealer this morning, it turned out I had no oil! Whoops!! I guess I should pay attention to the text reminders for oil changes. The worst part was the guy was like.. I am sure it's a just a electrical error, isn't your car pretty new? Then he was like oh my god you haven't gotten an oil change in forever and you have no oil. A tiny bit embarrassing!! But, I learned what a dip stick and told my friends and they had no idea that you should check your oil every 1,000 miles!! Did you chatters know that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long had you gone without an oil change?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Definitely not as long as I had in the past, only 6,000 miles. I just never owned a car as big as mine is now. It said "oil life" 25% and I am used to taking it in at 15% but the guy said that I cannot do that in my beast because it uses a lot more oil and to just check the oil every 1,000 miles.
Click to expand...


That doesn't sound right to me. If that's within manufacturer tolerances, then it's a huge design flaw. 

I probably average 10K between oil changes. Still works out to about every 3 or 4 months.




CourtneyAndCarl said:


> Very common, yes. A lot of rural houses will have an actual storm shelter but in the suburbs we've got basements.



I don't think I've ever been in a house with a basement. When there's a tornado around here people just hide in the bathroom/closet, or those that live in 'manufactured' homes drive in the opposite direction of the storm.


----------



## Kerryann

After seeing that video I wondered why none of those houses had basements. Are they not practical in some areas? I don't think I have ever lived in a house without at least a Michigan (5ft) basement.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I do wonder why a lot of the homes in tornado alley don't have cellars/basements. I know if I lived where tornadoes were common I'd have all the vital things underground... Pet room, tv/media room.. And build in good bilge pumps and have generators. 

In SC they get a few small tornadoes a year but usually not here. We don't have a basement since the whole house is raised on a brick foundation. Could always crawl into the under house crawlspace since roaches aren't nearly as terrifying as being ripped away by a twister.


----------



## sibi

I had a basement in my house in New Jersey. When I moved to Florida, I had a one level house built. The reason why Florida homes don't have basements is because the water tables are so high. If you dig three feet, you'll hit water of some sort. If you dig five feet deep, you'll have your own well. Don't know what the sorry would be for Oklahoma.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> After seeing that video I wondered why none of those houses had basements. Are they not practical in some areas? I don't think I have ever lived in a house without at least a Michigan (5ft) basement.



The basement in the elementary school flooded, I think it is probably in a flood zone. 
That video really made my day and I sent it to everyone I know!!


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



CtTortoiseMom said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> After seeing that video I wondered why none of those houses had basements. Are they not practical in some areas? I don't think I have ever lived in a house without at least a Michigan (5ft) basement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The basement in the elementary school flooded, I think it is probably in a flood zone.
> That video really made my day and I sent it to everyone I know!!
Click to expand...


I shared it on Facebook and tweeted it


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I just realized that I didn't post what I was thinking when I was on before and really thought I did!! Uh oh, I'm already losing it. 

Anyway... Jacqui, Dude looks great! His poor shell looks bad but he looks happy & healthy. Great job! That kitten is also adorable. Think how many animals are better off because you exist... That goes for Maggie3fan & Yvonne G, Sibi, Kerryann and Ken with his herd of russians and all of the other rescue and rehabber's, you all amaze me!

It is really hard not to have my tortoises right now, the kids were playing on the school playground after school and a big group of kids came running over to me with a surprise. I had to close my eyes and hold out my hand... I did it and was pleasantly surprised with the biggest, fattest dandelion I have ever seen. The kids were excited and asked if they could give it to Sid. It was impossible trying to explain to the little "why?" machine's where the tortoises were and that I don't know when I will have them again. Anyway, I'm glad I have you all and can look at your tortoises. 

Yikes, I'm taking myself and all this sap to bed, g'night.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I didn't even know my potted palm tree could ferment... Probably explains the palmetto bugs I've vacuumed up in that corner though. I used a hack saw to remove the rotted half and repotted the other half in fresh soil. Smelled sooo bad >.<


It's probably one of the fungal infections that causes butt rot in palms. They say the other half rarely survives but I'll give it a shot before throwing it all out. My smaller palm tree died about a month ago too so I think I'm doomed to kill all palm trees.. Too bad I'm living in the palmetto state, but good thing there are no ones outside on the property for me to infect.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've been watching â€œOpen Range" tonight. Nothing like a good guys win gunfight to make you sleep well.


----------



## sibi

Well, it's pass my bedtime. I think I can sleep tonight. If not, I'll be on again in case anyone can't sleep. We can just shoot the breeze.


----------



## Jacqui

*Good Morning!​*


​


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> *Good Morning!​*
> 
> 
> ​



So cute
Good morning


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Good morning all! Don't tell Karen, but while she is hard at work saving people's pets, I'm having a hard time getting off the couch!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Im getting my oil changed and tires rotated. My last dealer had a nail place in it. This dealer barely has wifi  sooo BORED!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Im getting my oil changed and tires rotated. My last dealer had a nail place in it. This dealer barely has wifi  sooo BORED!!



Ok. Just figured out that you're talking about like a finger salon, right?


----------



## Yvonne G

Yeah...I was wondering why she'd want nails placed in her tires!


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

RosieRedfoot said:


> I do wonder why a lot of the homes in tornado alley don't have cellars/basements. I know if I lived where tornadoes were common I'd have all the vital things underground... Pet room, tv/media room.. And build in good bilge pumps and have generators.
> 
> In SC they get a few small tornadoes a year but usually not here. We don't have a basement since the whole house is raised on a brick foundation. Could always crawl into the under house crawlspace since roaches aren't nearly as terrifying as being ripped away by a twister.



I know in Texas where they do have tornadoes, some places are located below sea level so a basement would almost always be flooded. 

In the Midwest a lot of houses sit on flood plains, which is just stupid to build anywhere near those to begin with but people do it anyway.


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Im getting my oil changed and tires rotated. My last dealer had a nail place in it. This dealer barely has wifi  sooo BORED!!



So why did you change?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Not able to get nails done or have wifi while waiting for tire rotation sounds like a very serious first world problem


----------



## Jacqui

That's why I take a book with me where ever I go.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I have the kindle app on my phone or bring my kindle to read if waiting.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Yep, a nail salon. I changed places because my car changed. I always have my iPad with me but Rand stole it and was playing temple run on it. 
Before that he was playing on the ground with his fire truck repeatedly making the alarm on it go off so I was happy to hand it over at that point!!


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Yep, a nail salon. I changed places because my car changed. I always have my iPad with me but Rand stole it and was playing temple run on it.
> Before that he was playing on the ground with his fire truck repeatedly making the alarm on it go off so I was happy to hand it over at that point!!



Now see, if you had a real book, I doubt very much you would have to worry about Rand taking it away from you. 


Yvonne.... I like your new little cute turtle!


----------



## Jacqui




----------



## jaizei

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> RosieRedfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do wonder why a lot of the homes in tornado alley don't have cellars/basements. I know if I lived where tornadoes were common I'd have all the vital things underground... Pet room, tv/media room.. And build in good bilge pumps and have generators.
> 
> In SC they get a few small tornadoes a year but usually not here. We don't have a basement since the whole house is raised on a brick foundation. Could always crawl into the under house crawlspace since roaches aren't nearly as terrifying as being ripped away by a twister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know in Texas where they do have tornadoes, some places are located below sea level so a basement would almost always be flooded.
> 
> In the Midwest a lot of houses sit on flood plains, which is just stupid to build anywhere near those to begin with but people do it anyway.
Click to expand...



I think the biggest (umbrella) reason is the extra cost, which is driven by different factors in different regions. Basements are possible, just expensive. Down here, the frost line is only a few inches deep so it would take quite a bit of additional excavation for a basement. It would almost certainly involve a decent amount of hoe ramming through limestone. In North Texas/Oklahoma I've been told it's because of the clay. The contraction/expansion of the soil poses an engineering challenge.


----------



## Yvonne G

Flowering pear? Are you finally into spring? YEA!!!


My signature turtle even blinks. I may keep him for a while.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Flowering pear? Are you finally into spring? YEA!!!
> 
> 
> My signature turtle even blinks. I may keep him for a while.



Spiraea bush


----------



## Kerryann

your flowers are so pretty. talking about nails I have wet nails right now


----------



## Jacqui

*Morning!!​*


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Mrs. C. , I love that your governor is being sued for being an a$$!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Maggie has a cat that looks pretty much like that, Jacqui. Hers is named Macs.

I love your iris.


----------



## Jacqui

That is Starkin, she is just a tad older then Macs. I have another one who looks a lot like her, but not so much the mean sneer, who is Larkin.  Starkin is my number two favorite cat (yes I have favorites and they know it)   I had told Maggie in the past that her's looks a lot like mine. After calicos, tuxes are my favorite color/pattern.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Rodeo loves his Ava. Rodeo is our old man in the house. Karen and I say he is the glue that holds our marriage together.


And now I can't post pictures. Sighâ€¦ time to delete.


Deleted old pictures, lets try that again.


----------



## Yvonne G

Since we've been talking about flowers  I'm assuming that Rodeo is your favorite flower?????


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cat!!!! He sees Ava as a large, tough, cat that is not afraid to loudly chase feral cats off the property. They snuggle.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

I LOVE irises! Do yours smell like purple, Jacqui? For some reason I associate the smell of irises with the color purple, so much so that they are the smell of the color purple to me... I hope that's not weird..... haha


Our columbines are blooming, those are my favorite flowers


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Did y'all see my turtle day posting in books? It's a great book, a great deal, and a great organization to support.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Did y'all see my turtle day posting in books? It's a great book, a great deal, and a great organization to support.



To bad it's not a "real" book for .99


----------



## Kerryann

So do you all remember a month or so ago when I was going to my eye doctor daily for like a week? I found out today that he passed away. I am soooooo sad. I mean he was such a good doctor. He annoyed me by making me come back so many times to just be sure my eye was okay but in hindsight he was doing that not to annoy me but to make sure my vision stayed intact. Even worse to find out he took his own life.  I am so sad for his family and for the community. We lost such a great man. I was so shocked when I heard he passed because I swear I just saw him and he was in such good health. Obviously something heavy was weighing on his mind. 
Other than that we have a new class of students starting today in our local IT program called IT in the D. I need to tweet and facebook about it but I just was sick all morning about this revelation.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

My kitchen is still not finished but it is starting to come together now. The contracter is going to start grouting tomorrow and the electrician is coming back to finish his stuff next week. Here is how it looked before and what it looks like today....


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> My kitchen is still not finished but it is starting to come together now. The contracter is going to start grouting tomorrow and the electrician is coming back to finish his stuff next week. Here is how it looked before and what it looks like today....



The backsplash turned out great!! You also have the stove that I wish I would have gotten now.  It's awesome looking!!!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> My kitchen is still not finished but it is starting to come together now. The contracter is going to start grouting tomorrow and the electrician is coming back to finish his stuff next week. Here is how it looked before and what it looks like today....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The backsplash turned out great!! You also have the stove that I wish I would have gotten now.  It's awesome looking!!!
Click to expand...


Thank you, I labored over the appliances and then the contracter said the GE profile ones that I orig wanted, i could not get because the fridge was way too big. So I went with LG but am happy now.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann sorry about losing your eye Dr.

Erin that looks great! So much brighter.




CtTortoiseMom said:


> ... but am happy now.



That is all that counts.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Mrs. C. , when is the dinner party we'll all be invited to? I like dead cowâ€¦hintâ€¦hintâ€¦!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Oh my gosh yes, Kerryann I am so sorry for your loss! A similiar situation happened to me and I spent days obsessing about the last conversation that I had with the person and trying to figure out if there was any indication of them being sick etc., etc.. I drove myself crazy!! It's a terrible shock




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Mrs. C. , when is the dinner party we'll all be invited to? I like dead cowâ€¦hintâ€¦hintâ€¦!



For that we grill out on the deck, I haven't even tackled the dining room yet! 

Thanks Jacqui


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> My kitchen is still not finished but it is starting to come together now. The contracter is going to start grouting tomorrow and the electrician is coming back to finish his stuff next week. Here is how it looked before and what it looks like today....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The backsplash turned out great!! You also have the stove that I wish I would have gotten now.  It's awesome looking!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you, I labored over the appliances and then the contracter said the GE profile ones that I orig wanted, i could not get because the fridge was way too big. So I went with LG but am happy now.
Click to expand...


I can't tell you how many times I have been making huge meals at the holidays or just wanted to bake things that required two different temperatures and wished I had the double oven. You were smart.




CtTortoiseMom said:


> Oh my gosh yes, Kerryann I am so sorry for your loss! A similiar situation happened to me and I spent days obsessing about the last conversation that I had with the person and trying to figure out if there was any indication of them being sick etc., etc.. I drove myself crazy!! It's a terrible shock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. C. , when is the dinner party we'll all be invited to? I like dead cowâ€¦hintâ€¦hintâ€¦!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For that we grill out on the deck, I haven't even tackled the dining room yet!
> 
> Thanks Jacqui
Click to expand...




I think part of why it is making me so sad is that when my cousin committed suicide I had such a hard time with it. He was the brother of my cousin I raised and he was supposed to come live with me after I bought my house in another two or three weeks but that didn't happen quick enough (and at this point I don't think it would have mattered). I know how it feels for my doctors family. You don't really grieve for so long because of the confusion, anger and blaming that you do. I didn't talk to my one uncle for a couple of years because I blamed him. I blamed myself and I wasn't normal for so long. Also when Matt died the religious dude said that christians believe if you kill yourself you go to hell. I thought what kind of a god would give my cousin a disease that caused him so much pain and robbed him of so much? I turned away from religion at that point. I found that it gave me great comfort today when I was worried about my doctors family hearing that message that the Jewish religion doesn't believe that you go to hell if you commit suicide..
anyway blah blah blah.... and yes I did obsess all day about how the last time I saw him I whined at him when he was only trying to make sure I was healthy and he was suffering with so much.  At least at the end I gave him a hug and told him that I appreciated him keeping me seeing even though I am a spoiled brat.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Sorry to hear about your optometrist. When I was in middle school my orthodontist died in a plane crash and I cried because he was a family friend. 

Did you see on the news about the I-5 bridge collapse in Washington? Hope everyone that was involved is relatively ok... Too much loss and tragedy going on this week.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

RosieRedfoot said:


> Sorry to hear about your optometrist. When I was in middle school my orthodontist died in a plane crash and I cried because he was a family friend.
> 
> Did you see on the news about the I-5 bridge collapse in Washington? Hope everyone that was involved is relatively ok... Too much loss and tragedy going on this week.



From what I know, two cars ended up in the river with someone sitting on top of one of them.


MOUNT VERNON, WA (KPTV)â€”A bridge on Interstate 5 in northern Washington collapsed Thursday evening, sending people and cars into the water.

Washington State Patrol troopers confirmed both lanes of the Skagit River Bridge collapsed between Mount Vernon and Burlington.

A cause is not yet known. It happened around 7:15 p.m. Thursday.

The Skagit Valley Herald had a reporter at the scene who could see one person sitting on top of a vehicle in the water, with another vehicle in front of it.

Crowds lined up on both sides of the river to watch the situation unfold, the Herald reported.

Copyright 2013 KPTV-KPDX Broadcasting Corporation. All rights reserved.


----------



## sibi

Kerryann, I'm so sorry to hear of your doctor's death. Whenever we hear of such tragedy, we question things. I know I always ask what could have made this person so unhappy to want to commit this act against himself? Btw, that religious person wasn't acting much like a Christian to say such a thing. Instead of saying something compassionate and comforting, he lied supposing to know how God would judge people. He no more knows about how God will judge than that there's a fiery place of eternal torment called hell because no one knows the mind of God, and there's no such place as hell. I don't blame you for rejecting religions. I don't believe, based on my studies, that ancient Jews believed in a literal hell. The Hebrew word "Gahenna" has has been misinterpreted thought the ages, and that's the problem. Anyway, I'm sorry with you friend.

Erin, your kitchen is simply fabulous!! Love those river rocks. My kitchen looks more like what your kitchen looked like before


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey Sibi, I've missed you. Don't check your mail box for chicory seed yet, as I've yet to send any. Friday I shall be sending a parcel of supplies to a tortoise rescue and I'll send seed to you. Today, I ordered 4500+ California poppy seeds as well as 1/4 lbs. of hollyhock mallow seed for broadcast planting in the russians enclosure. These will be added to the plantain, dandelion, kale, radish, and chicory already sprouting or growing out there for them.


I post my longest post in 2-3 days, and you don't respond? A lonely tear falls. 
(Sorry, that's from a 50's country song I was listening to earlier.)


----------



## sibi

What post was that? You can't be talking about this post, although, I must admit that this too is long for you. Don't worry, I'm not looking for it. It'll get here when it gets here. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yes. That last post. (Insert Smily face emoji here.)


Everyone 'cept us in the Pacific Northwest seems to be enjoying spring like weather. We were colder than Alaska yesterday for a high. Angry tortoises I tell you what. 
People, I think, are warring themselves out during the day and going to bed early, it would seem.


----------



## sibi

Yeah, that would be it. Come to think about it, it is long. Were you saving it all up for this moment? Lol Aw..that's sweet. Hardly anyone misses me here. I just pop in from time to time. I wish were could really meet the people here. I'd imagine that people won't be anything like we imagine them to be here. I guess the name is appropriate, "Pretend Chat." what say you?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

When grocery shopping in town(pop. 2027) I think I see folks I know from the forum simply cause I see them whenever I go to town. But I never stop them in Safeway's egg department to tell them how Little Ricky is doing, because I figure they already read the post. Lol.


----------



## sibi

I wish I knew where some members lived near me. I think it would be cool to show off our torts. My cardiologist said I couldn't have the elbow surgery I need. I have to be surgery free for a year I'm on Plavix, a blood thinner, and can't be off it for even a day. If I do, I could have another massive heart attack. I think of the days where I forgot to take my meds.oops


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

That's a drag. But it's good to have a doctor that truly cares about you and not just his/hers pocket book. My pharmacist tells me more about interactions between differing meds than my doctor! When I point out to him that I'm prone to ocular migraines and the meds he prescribed tend to encourage them, he gets a puzzled look on his face and suggests I'm mistaken. I suggest he recheck his PDR and he corrects himself. So it goes.


Did you see my book post from earlier today? Check it out. You MIGHT still be able to download it at the special price.


----------



## sibi

Yeah...and that's how it goes. I'm afraid that I won't get to see my babies grow to be adults. I don't know who will watch out for Baby Runt. I hand feed him and he's gotten use to it too. In fact, he won't eat if I don't feed him. I mean, if I go away and he's really on his own, he'll find a way to eat, but if he sees me, he'll just stare at his food until I pick him up and feed him. He's soooo cute!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I live my life as grandmother Bouvier did, and she lived to 103. She never watched what she ate, exercise was walking Egypt and the Middle East and New Guinea islands, she drank every night, and smoked. Sure times were different then, but she passed when I was in my 50's for crying out loud, with a picture of earth rising over the Martian horizon! I mean if that don't beat all hell, I'm fine not being Jack Alane.


Bridge collapse update. Folds went to the hospital, but no fatalities.


*folks


Portland Oregon high today, 55f
Anchorage Alaska high today, 58f. 
And who would keep tortoises in Anchorage Alaska where it's warm?


----------



## sibi

I just wish I could control my sugars better. It's key to my living longer. This pump I have had to be adjusted 4 times since my heart attack. I almost went back to using needles, but doing that can be worse since I always forgot to take my sugar levels and insulin. The same thing happens with my pump, only i do get a tiny amount of insulin ever hour automatically. It was that tiny amount that was too much at times that lead to my lows. What a mess. I've been dealing with this for almost 6 years now.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

From what I remember with me mum, and know with my sister, can't you help with peaks and lows by watching foods that you eat? I know there are various levels of diabetes, but this can help all levels, right?


----------



## sibi

Yes, what one eats have everything to do with sugar levels unless you're as screwed up as me. With my stomach digestion, or lack thereof, my sugars spike and fall when I don't expect it. And when I expect it to be high, they are normal. That makes it difficult to give myself the proper amounts of insulin. Anyway, I'm a bit more active than in the past, so, I can make adjustments depending on what I'm doing at the moment. 

That's great that there's no fatalities so far.

Hey Cowboy, thanks for talking with me tonight. I'm gonna try to sleep now. It's almost 2 a.m. here. Good night.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

sibi said:


> Yes, what one eats have everything to do with sugar levels unless you're as screwed up as me. With my stomach digestion, or lack thereof, my sugars spike and fall when I don't expect it. And when I expect it to be high, they are normal. That makes it difficult to give myself the proper amounts of insulin. Anyway, I'm a bit more active than in the past, so, I can make adjustments depending on what I'm doing at the moment.
> 
> That's great that there's no fatalities so far.



I'm sorry about all that crap, while excepting no responsibility. When I feel sluggish, I drink an old school Pepsi with sugar, not corn syrup and a B-Complex. For me, works bout every time!


I've got to go to bed Sibi, in the morning I'll be upgrading Little Ricky's enclosure to one with a double pane sliding window. Plus, if the rains hold off, I've got a friend to be here to help clear all the crap that is where the russian pen will be enlarged.


----------



## Jacqui

*Good Morning!!​*
Sibi how bad is the elbow? Are the feet doing okay? You will live for a long long time, so Runt will be getting his hand feedings for years and years to come. I am sure if the day comes you can no longer give him these, that you will have no problem finding him another caretaker.

Ken hope the rain holds off so you can get that area cleaned for the Russians.

Do all of you have big plans for the long weekend?


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> I wish I knew where some members lived near me. I think it would be cool to show off our torts. My cardiologist said I couldn't have the elbow surgery I need. I have to be surgery free for a year I'm on Plavix, a blood thinner, and can't be off it for even a day. If I do, I could have another massive heart attack. I think of the days where I forgot to take my meds.oops



I was on that for almost a year. It goes by quicker than you think it will. I hated the cumadin worse because I used to have to get the shotsi n my stomach.  I promise behaving for a year or two sounds hard but now when I look back I barely remember it. 



sibi said:


> Yeah...and that's how it goes. I'm afraid that I won't get to see my babies grow to be adults. I don't know who will watch out for Baby Runt. I hand feed him and he's gotten use to it too. In fact, he won't eat if I don't feed him. I mean, if I go away and he's really on his own, he'll find a way to eat, but if he sees me, he'll just stare at his food until I pick him up and feed him. He's soooo cute!



That is so sweet. My bettuce prefers her snacks to be hand fed. If I put them on her plate she looks at me like what is going on with that.. and stares me down until I come back and take them to her mouth hole.. god forbid she have to move herself to get a snack. She is always ready to pounce on her breakfast though.




Cowboy_Ken said:


> I live my life as grandmother Bouvier did, and she lived to 103. She never watched what she ate, exercise was walking Egypt and the Middle East and New Guinea islands, she drank every night, and smoked. Sure times were different then, but she passed when I was in my 50's for crying out loud, with a picture of earth rising over the Martian horizon! I mean if that don't beat all hell, I'm fine not being Jack Alane.
> 
> 
> Bridge collapse update. Folds went to the hospital, but no fatalities.
> 
> 
> *folks
> 
> 
> Portland Oregon high today, 55f
> Anchorage Alaska high today, 58f.
> And who would keep tortoises in Anchorage Alaska where it's warm?






Yay  It's good to hear about a non tragedy accident.
It's going to be almost 60 degrees here today. Tuesday it was 92 degrees and yesterday it was 43 degrees  I was running around in short sleeves and thought I was going to freeze my tuckus off.




Jacqui said:


> *Good Morning!!​*
> Sibi how bad is the elbow? Are the feet doing okay? You will live for a long long time, so Runt will be getting his hand feedings for years and years to come. I am sure if the day comes you can no longer give him these, that you will have no problem finding him another caretaker.
> 
> Ken hope the rain holds off so you can get that area cleaned for the Russians.
> 
> Do all of you have big plans for the long weekend?



I need to get my truck washed and clean my windows at my house. I have been procrastinating my spring window cleaning. I also want to do some shopping. I am in a bad way when it comes to having clothes that actually fit me again.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

I got my new foster dog today. He is so PRETTY... except I could never own a dog this white... I would feel the need to give him a bath like every day.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yay for new pets!!!


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Hey, he's not a new pet... he's a temporary...


----------



## sibi

The elbow is not good. Some days I can't even hold a mug of coffee. It has gotten worse through the years. My cardiologist says I can't have any kind if surgery until next year. So, I've waited this long, I guess I can wait another 6-7 months. I know that if it ever came to it, I can give Baby Runt to someone on the forum that would be committed to hand-feeding him. He' the love of my life as animals go.Thanks for your kind words. Btw, I never got to see your new puppy. Where do you have pics of him/her? 

.


Jacqui said:


> *Good Morning!!​*
> Sibi how bad is the elbow? Are the feet doing okay? You will live for a long long time, so Runt will be getting his hand feedings for years and years to come. I am sure if the day comes you can no longer give him these, that you will have no problem finding him another caretaker.
> 
> Ken hope the rain holds off so you can get that area cleaned for the Russians.
> 
> Do all of you have big plans for the long weekend?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Great deal extended thru today: 99 cent price break for Confessions of a Turtle Wife! 
Use Code EY92V at http://bit.ly/KKQYRW 

Sorry about the redundant post, I just really believe in this organization and want to do all I can to help Allen and Anita get the recognition I feel so strongly they deserve.


A little preview;

A turtle wife is a woman (or a manâ€”sometimes referred to as a â€œturtle husbandâ€) married to someone obsessed with natureâ€™s shelled wonders. When Anita Salzberg marries her husband, Allen, she discovers that she has also married his not-so-little turtle hobby. Over the course of the book and numerous improbable escapadesâ€”sheltering a ginormous snapping turtle in the bathtub, ogling tortoises having sex on the living room floor, and searching for turtles in pet stores across Americaâ€”Turtle Wife becomes turtle lover. Even those who have never kept a pet turtle will enjoy this laugh-out-loud story of a turtle-challenged marriage.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I know I'm adapting to the heat because I was sitting outside brushing the dogs thinking it felt warm but not hot and it was 82. 

We keep looking at getting a third dog but won't know about our living situation until June when we know if the landlord will be letting us sign on for a year lease or if they want to do month to month, which we don't like. Month to month means they could rent out to someone else leaving us a short time to relocate, sell the house, or increase the rent on us whenever they please. Finding a rental that allows not only one but two (let alone 3) 50+ pound dogs is hard enough.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

What 80+ must feel like. It's 12 noon and its warmed up to 54f !


----------



## sibi

Well here in Florida it's 87-90 degrees F. Summer is here and it's not even summer officially. Well, my sullies are loving it. Does anyone know the name of the heating blanket for torts? Is it Trane? I need to get them for the torts this fall. A website would be better. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Stanfield pig blankets, mats?


Such as this?

http://www.enasco.com/product/C08087N


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> What 80+ must feel like. It's 12 noon and its warmed up to 54f !



That sounds like Michigan.


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> The elbow is not good. Some days I can't even hold a mug of coffee. It has gotten worse through the years. My cardiologist says I can't have any kind if surgery until next year. So, I've waited this long, I guess I can wait another 6-7 months. I know that if it ever came to it, I can give Baby Runt to someone on the forum that would be committed to hand-feeding him. He' the love of my life as animals go.Thanks for your kind words. Btw, I never got to see your new puppy. Where do you have pics of him/her?



That is pretty bad. I can't even begin to imagine how my life would be if I had that kind of elbow problem.


----------



## Yvonne G

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> I got my new foster dog today. He is so PRETTY... except I could never own a dog this white... I would feel the need to give him a bath like every day.



It just gripes me no end when people make posts like this and don't include a picture!  


You can buy the pig blankets directly from the manufacturer at Osborne Industries:

http://www.osbornelivestockequipment.com/stanfield-heat-pads


----------



## Kerryann

Okay I need the advice of people who are comfortable telling me if I am being weird or a spaz. So my ophthalmologists are surgeons because I have a surgery every year or so. So my doctor that died was one of my two eye surgeons that keep my vision intact. Should i go get my exam at my other eye surgeon and then let him tell me if I should see the other doctor at the practice of my old doctor? I am so torn. My sight is so important to me and my old doctor was one of the leading in the country for my condition. ugh... Mike said to do whatever I feel most secure doing..


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> Okay I need the advice of people who are comfortable telling me if I am being weird or a spaz. So my ophthalmologists are surgeons because I have a surgery every year or so. So my doctor that died was one of my two eye surgeons that keep my vision intact. Should i go get my exam at my other eye surgeon and then let him tell me if I should see the other doctor at the practice of my old doctor? I am so torn. My sight is so important to me and my old doctor was one of the leading in the country for my condition. ugh... Mike said to do whatever I feel most secure doing..



Hmmm... Is this because you now question the previous Eye doctor's judgement?


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay I need the advice of people who are comfortable telling me if I am being weird or a spaz. So my ophthalmologists are surgeons because I have a surgery every year or so. So my doctor that died was one of my two eye surgeons that keep my vision intact. Should i go get my exam at my other eye surgeon and then let him tell me if I should see the other doctor at the practice of my old doctor? I am so torn. My sight is so important to me and my old doctor was one of the leading in the country for my condition. ugh... Mike said to do whatever I feel most secure doing..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm... Is this because you now question the previous Eye doctor's judgement?
Click to expand...


No it's more because last time i saw my old doctor he was worried I'd need a surgery when I came back for my follow up. I just am worried that this new guy hasn't seen me before and won't diagnose me correctly. My dr that passed had a hard time last time and he saw me almost every other month because my eyes are so scarred up. I know my other doctor knows my eyes. I need both types of surgeons though


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay I need the advice of people who are comfortable telling me if I am being weird or a spaz. So my ophthalmologists are surgeons because I have a surgery every year or so. So my doctor that died was one of my two eye surgeons that keep my vision intact. Should i go get my exam at my other eye surgeon and then let him tell me if I should see the other doctor at the practice of my old doctor? I am so torn. My sight is so important to me and my old doctor was one of the leading in the country for my condition. ugh... Mike said to do whatever I feel most secure doing..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm... Is this because you now question the previous Eye doctor's judgement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it's more because last time i saw my old doctor he was worried I'd need a surgery when I came back for my follow up. I just am worried that this new guy hasn't seen me before and won't diagnose me correctly. My dr that passed had a hard time last time and he saw me almost every other month because my eyes are so scarred up. I know my other doctor knows my eyes. I need both types of surgeons though
Click to expand...

Oh, that makes sense too. I vote yes for peace of mind.


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay I need the advice of people who are comfortable telling me if I am being weird or a spaz. So my ophthalmologists are surgeons because I have a surgery every year or so. So my doctor that died was one of my two eye surgeons that keep my vision intact. Should i go get my exam at my other eye surgeon and then let him tell me if I should see the other doctor at the practice of my old doctor? I am so torn. My sight is so important to me and my old doctor was one of the leading in the country for my condition. ugh... Mike said to do whatever I feel most secure doing..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm... Is this because you now question the previous Eye doctor's judgement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it's more because last time i saw my old doctor he was worried I'd need a surgery when I came back for my follow up. I just am worried that this new guy hasn't seen me before and won't diagnose me correctly. My dr that passed had a hard time last time and he saw me almost every other month because my eyes are so scarred up. I know my other doctor knows my eyes. I need both types of surgeons though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, that makes sense too. I vote yes for peace of mind.
Click to expand...


Once you said that though I was like eek... and then I felt guilty for feeling eek.. whatever was weighing on him, when I saw him he was still concerned and diligent with my vision. He knew my eyes better than I did. I even argued with him and he had to take extra pictures show me I was wrong. FYI- seeing pics of the insides of your eyes is yucky...


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Yvonne G said:


> CourtneyAndCarl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got my new foster dog today. He is so PRETTY... except I could never own a dog this white... I would feel the need to give him a bath like every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just gripes me no end when people make posts like this and don't include a picture!
Click to expand...


Sorry! I didn't have any at the time!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sit that's a good dog. Sit.


Sit that's a good dog. Sit.


----------



## Jacqui

You know it may not be such a great day, when you make a nice long post and then the forum kicks you out and won't let you back in for hours... meanwhile it also loses your post.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

The rescue said the senior boxer gal is still awaiting her home and has never had the same reaction to anyone. All the potential adopters since have backed out or she didn't like them/work out. 

So I told them after the holiday weekend I'll be in touch with the landlord. At the very least can see about fostering (although the landlord is a dog lover).


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

RosieRedfoot said:


> The rescue said the senior boxer gal is still awaiting her home and has never had the same reaction to anyone. All the potential adopters since have backed out or she didn't like them/work out.
> 
> So I told them after the holiday weekend I'll be in touch with the landlord. At the very least can see about fostering (although the landlord is a dog lover).



Meant to be


----------



## Yvonne G

Gosh that's a pretty dog. I see what you mean about all that white, though. He/she wouldn't be white for more than 5 minutes if he lived here.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here's one of the pictures I was trying to post of Ava and her buddy, Rodeo.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here's one of the pictures I was trying to post of Ava and her buddy, Rodeo.



When I tried to see your pic I got a MySql error 
I got a lot done today. I moved so many rocks today to the tortoise area of my garden. Mike and i got a cute daisy plant. I worked out in the yard for about two hours. Thankfully I thought twice when I was getting up to work out this morning. 
Happy memorial day weekend everyone


----------



## Jacqui

I was sitting in my pickup tonight at the brown house reading a book while waiting for the mower to cool down so I could clean it and put away. I looked up and noticed a cat eating the food on the steps and then my mind clicked and I did a double take. It was a funny masked bandit "cat". He took off as soon as I opened my truck door. Makes me wonder if he is what has been digging in my garden. The deer only tracks through it so far (*fingers crossed for my plants*).


Ken looks like they are close friends.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> I was sitting in my pickup tonight at the brown house reading a book while waiting for the mower to cool down so I could clean it and put away. I looked up and noticed a cat eating the food on the steps and then my mind clicked and I did a double take. It was a funny masked bandit "cat". He took off as soon as I opened my truck door. Makes me wonder if he is what has been digging in my garden. The deer only tracks through it so far (*fingers crossed for my plants*).
> 
> 
> Ken looks like they are close friends.





What is he digging for in your garden? Just trying to fertilize it for you in return for the food. 
I see the pic now. It's so cute! They love each other. Ken has happy animals


----------



## Jacqui

Grubs maybe?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I like Ava's corner of the eye look as if she is suggesting that I not take the photo, (she is a fierce doberman after all)!


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I like Ava's corner of the eye look as if she is suggesting that I not take the photo, (she is a fierce doberman after all)!



You caught them in the act


----------



## Jacqui

*Good Morning!!​*
Especially for Ken...



​

Looks like the downtime of the forum yesterday was from us going onto a new server for a week of testing how it does for it. Might be more of it on Sunday.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> *Good Morning!!​*
> Especially for Ken...
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Looks like the downtime of the forum yesterday was from us going onto a new server for a week of testing how it does for it. Might be more of it on Sunday.




I think Ken would say too much salad not enough bacon 
Server migrations are rarely easy. 
I'm still laying in bed. At some point I should get up. My knee is really bruised where I dropped the bag of rocks on it.


----------



## Jacqui

KerryAnn one word of advise, don't drop bags of rocks on your knee.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> KerryAnn one word of advise, don't drop bags of rocks on your knee.



I over estimated my own strength!! Today I was moving more rocks and hurt my arm. 
Tonight is the Polish fair . I can't wait to go.


----------



## Yvonne G

Does that mean lots of Polish food?

My cat, Molly, knows she's not allowed on the drain board. So just now I'm here on the computer and the dog, Misty, gives a couple of "Attention, calling all moms" barks. I sneak into the kitchen where the barks came from, and there's Molly on the kitchen counter trying to open a cupboard door with her paw. It just happens to be the cupboard where Misty's doggy snacks are kept.

I don't know if Misty was telling Molly to save some for her or if she was tattling that the cat was going to eat Misty's snacks.

I guess it's time to get off the computer and go feed the starving cat!!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I came upstairs after cleaning the kitchen to lay down and there wasn't any room for me...


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Yvonne G said:


> Gosh that's a pretty dog. I see what you mean about all that white, though. He/she wouldn't be white for more than 5 minutes if he lived here.



Here, either! We've got so much dirt and mud right now... I'm also a cheeto fan and I had to wipe the cheeto stains off of his head last night, haha. 

Here's reason number two why I can't own white dogs:




Although I will say, Fin has only been here for three days and I've never felt so tempted to adopt a foster as I do right now with him. He's literally perfect for our household. He needs to get adopted quick before I get too attached.




CtTortoiseMom said:


> I came upstairs after cleaning the kitchen to lay down and there wasn't any room for me...



Dang, I guess you get the floor?


----------



## Kerryann

Yvonne G said:


> Does that mean lots of Polish food?
> 
> My cat, Molly, knows she's not allowed on the drain board. So just now I'm here on the computer and the dog, Misty, gives a couple of "Attention, calling all moms" barks. I sneak into the kitchen where the barks came from, and there's Molly on the kitchen counter trying to open a cupboard door with her paw. It just happens to be the cupboard where Misty's doggy snacks are kept.
> 
> I don't know if Misty was telling Molly to save some for her or if she was tattling that the cat was going to eat Misty's snacks.
> 
> I guess it's time to get off the computer and go feed the starving cat!!



we didn't eat any polish food. 
Awww feed your kitty so poor misty doesn't lose her snacks 




CtTortoiseMom said:


> I came upstairs after cleaning the kitchen to lay down and there wasn't any room for me...



Oh you will fit right on the edge of the bed. 
Cici and Ozzie got their fro's did today. They both look and smell so nice.


----------



## Kerryann

I forgot to say that I was at dinner tonight and the bull riding was on. I thought of Ken.  I was thinking.. Ken is somewhere a long ways away but we are probably watching the same thing..


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

My bull riding is The PBR and they are in what I call the healing spring break right now. The guys are doing practice bulls and amateur events right now to stay in shape. Well, that and healin up.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> My bull riding is The PBR and they are in what I call the healing spring break right now. The guys are doing practice bulls and amateur events right now to stay in shape. Well, that and healin up.



But look I brought you out of the woodwork. I didn't know what it was except bull riding. Oh I saw the miller lite car today too.





Last but not least... Do not watch so this is 40.. It made me depressed.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Last movie I saw at a theater was, â€œThe Simpsons Movie".


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Last movie I saw at a theater was, â€œThe Simpsons Movie".



I saw it in my home theater.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

This is my home theater


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> This is my home theater



That is very pretty. 
We watched the sunset last night from the top of the ferris wheel over the lakes. It was so pretty.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my home theater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is very pretty.
> We watched the sunset last night from the top of the ferris wheel over the lakes. It was so pretty.
Click to expand...


That photo was taken in February. It's been raining enough here lately we've only been having gray sets. You know, where the light/dark gray sets slowly to dark/dark grayâ€¦the weather guessers are saying we'll have a nice Fourth of July. We don't tan, we rust. Maggie could back me up on this.


----------



## Yvonne G

My son-in-law rode his motorcycle from Monterey, CA (He works week-days in Monterey and comes home to Clovis on the week-end) up to Washington and met up with another m/c friend there and they went on to some big park or another (I don't pay good attention). He said all through Oregon his rain gear got a real good work-out. He's supposed to be back in Monterey at his mobile home sometime this afternoon. I think he said something about his friend had ridden across that bridge that collapsed a few minutes in front of the collapse.

People think turtle/tortoise folks are weird. Compared to someone who rides (for pleasure) a motorcycle thousands of miles in cold and wet weather, turtle/tortoise people are the salt of the earth!!


----------



## Jacqui

Just got back from lunch with my daughter, my ex (her father) and his friend who happens to be female. Yummy Mexican food. Now that it has dried up a bit, I guess I need to go out and play outside pulling weeds and hand cutting, huh?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Dried up? That is such a foreign concept to me right now, at first I thought you meant the Mexican food had dried up a bit.


----------



## Jacqui

Lately here "dried up" means you don't sink down a foot with each step.  It also means you sit on an empty catfood bag so your behind is not cold and wet and the butt of your pants totally mud soaked.


----------



## Kerryann

It's rainy and gray here too. We got the tortoise garden done today before it started pouring. I was so excited. Yesterday we found an ad for a 10 acre farm not far from our house for a reasonable price. We went and it was a dump  The place has a barn with 14 stalls but the way the barn and other out buildings looked they all needed major renovations. The house was built in 1840 something and it was a dump. It was sad to see such an old house looking so bad.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Sunny and 85 here! We're grilling shish kabobs. I worked for 4 hours this morning so I got paid 1.5 regular pay (so what I really deserve in pay, lol). Some days I'm running customer service AND a checkout lane at the same time yet still make a smidgen above minimum wage. At least I have a job I guess. 

On a pet note, Dante is blowing his undercoat and as you can tell, he feels much better. I only did his hips and back so I still need to furminate his neck and front. 



Prince, happy (and dumb) as always


----------



## Kerryann

RosieRedfoot said:


> Sunny and 85 here! We're grilling shish kabobs. I worked for 4 hours this morning so I got paid 1.5 regular pay (so what I really deserve in pay, lol). Some days I'm running customer service AND a checkout lane at the same time yet still make a smidgen above minimum wage. At least I have a job I guess.
> 
> On a pet note, Dante is blowing his undercoat and as you can tell, he feels much better. I only did his hips and back so I still need to furminate his neck and front.
> 
> 
> Prince, happy (and dumb) as always



Your puppies are so cute. Yesterday the girl at the groomer said she took a whole ozzie off cici's.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> It's rainy and gray here too. We got the tortoise garden done today before it started pouring. I was so excited. Yesterday we found an ad for a 10 acre farm not far from our house for a reasonable price. We went and it was a dump  The place has a barn with 14 stalls but the way the barn and other out buildings looked they all needed major renovations. The house was built in 1840 something and it was a dump. It was sad to see such an old house looking so bad.



Could you fix them up?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

@ Kerryann I watched "This is 40" and thought the exact same thing!! Plus they make it seem like that level of parental selfishness and dysfunction is the norm and I have a teenager and that has not been my experience at all!! 

My inlaws are here from NC for the week because Lily & my eldest walked in two parades today and my eldest is in a play on Fri. And Lily has a T-ball game and a violin recital on Sat. & my poor SIL who lives two miles away from me is having a full hysterectomy on Wed. My memorial day in pics....
Here is my sweet FIL & my son


My eldest and my SIL


& Lily doing the princess wave


----------



## Jacqui

Nice looking folks in them pictures.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



CtTortoiseMom said:


> @ Kerryann I watched "This is 40" and thought the exact same thing!! Plus they make it seem like that level of parental selfishness and dysfunction is the norm and I have a teenager and that has not been my experience at all!!
> 
> My inlaws are here from NC for the week because Lily & my eldest walked in two parades today and my eldest is in a play on Fri. And Lily has a T-ball game and a violin recital on Sat. & my poor SIL who lives two miles away from me is having a full hysterectomy on Wed. My memorial day in pics....
> Here is my sweet FIL & my son
> 
> My eldest and my SIL
> 
> & Lily doing the princess wave



I am glad someone else thought the same. A bunch of people thought it was funny and i am crazy. Well i am crazy but....
Aww cute pics  kids love parades!!!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Thanks  Lily met a "beauty queen" while standing with her Daisy troup waiting to go and her new goal in life is to be a parade queen. I don't even know where to start researching "parade queens" and probably don't want to know!!!


----------



## Jacqui

For Courtney:


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Beautiful Jacqui! For all your talk of no green thumb you sure seem to have a beautifully planted yard!!


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Beautiful Jacqui! For all your talk of no green thumb you sure seem to have a beautifully planted yard!!



I have certain things I do okay with, but then things like starting from seeds or cactus I just can't seem to do. Any plant inside the house also dies.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful Jacqui! For all your talk of no green thumb you sure seem to have a beautifully planted yard!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have certain things I do okay with, but then things like starting from seeds or cactus I just can't seem to do. Any plant inside the house also dies.
Click to expand...


I actually have the same problem! I can maintain any plant started and established outside, but I can not grow anything or keep anything alive in my house! It is so frustetating!!


Frustetating? I have to leave that one. Thanks genius autocorrect!!


----------



## Jacqui

interesting word!  With me, the cats make it almost impossible to try house plants. I do have a few that survived winter upstairs and in my bedroom (no cat zones, but also low heat and light zones  ) Perhaps you will have better luck in the new house.


----------



## Kerryann

Oh they are so pretty.


----------



## Jacqui




----------



## Cowboy_Ken

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Thanks  Lily met a "beauty queen" while standing with her Daisy troup waiting to go and her new goal in life is to be a parade queen. I don't even know where to start researching "parade queens" and probably don't want to know!!!



I think you should check every safe search feature on google before looking up, â€œparade queen", just sayin.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks  Lily met a "beauty queen" while standing with her Daisy troup waiting to go and her new goal in life is to be a parade queen. I don't even know where to start researching "parade queens" and probably don't want to know!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you should check every safe search feature on google before looking up, â€œparade queen", just sayin.
Click to expand...


LOL!!


----------



## Jacqui

*Welcome to another week of fun, laughter and sometimes tears. ​*


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Good morning all. Last night we had massive down pours with T&L 4.23" so far of rain. All the strawberries are rotting ing the fields, and African tortoises are getting mad that they are having restrictions on daytime outdoor time.
Monday I completed Little Ricky's final indoor habitat only to discover I made it too efficient. Using HPL and the latest hi-tech thermo window, now a 100watt power sun lamp heats the entire enclosure at about 107.5 f which is too hot by about 10f in my opinion. Once the light click on, I'll post a pic. Other than the too efficient problem, I really like how it turned out.
Could someone post a link to the android app for the tortoise forum please? I would like to share it for the droid users. Thanks, and happy Monday that's not!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

As promised, here is the new one. If only I had been into green tree boasâ€¦






Wow you guys. I brushed my teeth so I doubt it's my breath, where is everyone?


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I was outside taking in a new leopard rescue, but I'm here now. Are you still here?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Off and on, yes.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Thanks, and happy Monday that's not!



I know it's Tuesday, not Monday but with Monday being tied to the weekend due to the holiday, this week it's Tuesday that gets to be the start of the week. Sorta like on long three day weekends Friday is considered part of the weekEND even though it is a week day.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I like that the state furlough day was planned well enough that state employees got themselves a 4 day weekend. Furlough days are in Fridays here in Oregon.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

A few houses down the neighbors brought out a small wire cage with two rabbits in it to put them on the grass. Poor rabbits, such a small cage and bringing them from A/C inside to direct sun at 80 outside could easily kill them. 

Their house is such a mess outside I can only imagine the inside... Probably like an episode of hoarders. 

I guess Rosie doesn't like bell pepper... She took a few bites then left me a giant turd baking in the heat lamp. Seriously, her poo is ridiculous sized. I'm so glad my dogs don't have the same output proportions >.>


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I killed chat with poop talk. I seem to do that at the dinner table too.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Potty mouth!


----------



## Kerryann

Hi everyone. I had a good day for a fake Monday. 
Its down pouring here


----------



## Yvonne G

We've got hot sun and strong wind. It must be in the 80's, but the wind is blowing to beat the band! I HATE THE WIND!!!!!!


----------



## Kerryann

Yvonne G said:


> We've got hot sun and strong wind. It must be in the 80's, but the wind is blowing to beat the band! I HATE THE WIND!!!!!!



I just saw that a tornado is supposed to be heading our way 
I forgot to add why I quoted you. 
I hate the wind too.
I am distracted working on something fun for a new business proposal.  I had a great new business pitch today.


----------



## Jacqui

I know I am getting tired of our weather loop, hot muggy days and then towards evening the tornado watches begin, the heavy rain and hail starts in, the lightening and thunder starts in, and the even stronger winds start in. 

The positive note is I haven't had to turn water on a the brown house to fill up the buried hot tub turtle pool. I am not having to carry jugs of water down there for the garden either. Nor do I have to water anything else outside.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> I know I am getting tired of our weather loop, hot muggy days and then towards evening the tornado watches begin, the heavy rain and hail starts in, the lightening and thunder starts in, and the even stronger winds start in.
> 
> The positive note is I haven't had to turn water on a the brown house to fill up the buried hot tub turtle pool. I am not having to carry jugs of water down there for the garden either. Nor do I have to water anything else outside.



Yes the not having to water stuff is awesome. It was 40 yesterday and it's supposed to be 90 Thursday. I wish it'd be hot already


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> For Courtney:



So purdy! Here's mine 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Jacqui

Courtney.... very nice! I almost bought some of the white ones this year (and may still do so). I had not saw them before.

I saw a picure this morning of a beautiful yellow lilac. I'd love one of those, of course I still have not even gotten one of the really dark purple ones that I have wanted for years.


----------



## Kerryann

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> For Courtney:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So purdy! Here's mine
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using TortForum mobile app
Click to expand...


Pretty flowers. My irises haven't bloomed yet. It's sunny out right now so maybe I will get some flowers today 




Jacqui said:


> Courtney.... very nice! I almost bought some of the white ones this year (and may still do so). I had not saw them before.
> 
> I saw a picure this morning of a beautiful yellow lilac. I'd love one of those, of course I still have not even gotten one of the really dark purple ones that I have wanted for years.



I got a dwarf korean lilac bush this weekend at lowes for $5. Right now is the time to snatch up the lilacs since they are post bloom.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I just learned that we have gotten at minimum, 4-1/4" of rain here since the 12th. 2-1/2 wks. No wonder Fred is so upset.


----------



## Jacqui

It's another day of heavy rain, winds, heat and humidity... my hingebacks are loving it, me not so much. 

KerryAnn, I do check out the clearance racks on plants (I seldom buy a plant not on sale). The problem with lilacs if I buy one not blooming, when it blooms the next year it is always the shades I already have.  WalMart had some cheap ones this year, but not that dark purple I want or even the reddish purple ones. I may have to go to Lincoln this week to get Jeff's chemo pills (which are suppose to be at the Oncology pharmacy, but they say they have not gotten them). If I do then I will be hitting plant places. I also may go to Omaha for a reptile club meeting on Sat, so another chance for plant shopiing.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Out here, dark purple lilac are a dime a dozen. Some are what I would call old growth. So we have white lilac as anchors for the landscaped parts of the front yard.


So has anyone heard from Sibi lately? Seems she hasn't been on for a few days.


----------



## Jacqui

It's been a couple of days again since she has been around.  Hopefully it is not her feet, elbow or anything else giving her trouble, but rather she is losing time while sitting outside watching Runt and the gang.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ok. I just got this from a friend and had to share.



Hope y'all find it as funny as I did.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Ken, was too small to read and when I enlarged it them it was too pixelly. 

I just learned (and tried) an amazing home remedy for itchy bug bites! You apply air from a hair dryer on hot to the area until its unbearable and then the itching should subside! It uses up histamine in the skin I guess (from what others speculate) and increases bloodflow to clear it away. It itches really bad when you apply the heat at first but if you do it until it hurts (but not burns you) then the itch stops! Don't sue me for any self inflicted harm since this should be done at your own risk and discretion. Worked for me when Benadryl and cortisone weren't cutting it!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I will try again.



Hopefully I'll still have space for little Ricky photos.


----------



## Jacqui

Huh, interesting itch cure.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cute, Ken. Some people are just so inventive.

As to the itch thing - I only have a couple of spots that are bad, BAD itching, so it will be easy to try this remedy. Always willing to try something new. The Cortisone over the counter creams don't do diddly. If I keep hand lotion on the spot (keep it moisturized), it doesn't itch so bad. But when it dries out its BAD!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Heat may not help a dry spot (or anything like eczema/allergy related) but it did wonders on my fire ant bites! Still no itchiness! 

At work my supervisor told me to keep tabs on the cashier break schedule since she had interviews to do so we all would get our breaks, and when I went to remind one long time worker she blew up on me. Like how I am not her boss or her elder and she doesn't have to listen to me and that I shouldn't act like I am in charge. All I said was, hey Miss <name>, did you take your break at 2:15? And she blew up... I was like, I'm sorry if I overstepped but the supervisor put me in charge of reminding people, so I walked off after that and marked her off as having her breaks completed so I wouldn't get cursed out or something ridiculous. 

Guess she either had a bad day or was jealous they trusted me more to keep tabs on the front lanes... The other cashiers that have been there a year plus didn't care when I reminded them so I know it wasn't my tone being condescending. They were just happy they still got their breaks.


----------



## Jacqui

Hey Ken, Sibi is back!!


----------



## sibi

Jacqui, you are good. I've been keeping appointments, and watching the babies do their things. It's so funny how Baby Runt learned to eat on my lap, and midway through his eating, he'll poop and pee on me. It's actually me who has learned to put a plastic bag on my lap so that I'm not having to change everytime he poops on me. I have finished the pool, but have held back from putting the morsite (cool deck) on because i want to get a custom designed land turtoise tile put in the middle of the pool. The woman who does this said it would take about 5 weeks to ship. I don't want to wait that long. But, if i do lay the morsite, i know I'll regret not putting in the tile. Help we decide, please! And yes, my arm is giving me trouble and pain, but the good news is that my foot is totally healed now. Thanks for your concern, and Cowboy, I especially thank you too.


Jacqui said:


> It's been a couple of days again since she has been around.  Hopefully it is not her feet, elbow or anything else giving her trouble, but rather she is losing time while sitting outside watching Runt and the gang.




For itch, I use witch hazel. It works like a gem. I have pretty bad itches from mosquitos. Don't know if it's my diabetes, but it seems like I'm more allergic to their bites than in recent past. The itch is simple unbearable. After the witch hazel, I put on an anti-itch cream and it would last for maybe 3 hours. My itches from bites last for over a month!


Kim, it's so good that I wasn't you when that worker cut into you. I would have gotten the supervisor to straighten her out because the next time, she's only gonna get more bolder. Who knows what she'll say next time...and, there will be a next time and a next time...


Courtney and Kerryann, your irises are so beautiful. I don't think they do very well here in Florida. Too hot. I do have night jasmine growing. The sent of their flower drives me nuts in ecstasy. I have tried for years to grow it here, and I never see the bush for sale here. They have a confederate jasmine, but it doesn't bloom at night, and its flower doesn't smell like the night jasmine.


Hey Jacqui, aren't you suppose to have bad weather tonight?


Where did everyone go? I've been gone a few days, and now I'm back, and everyone leaves...and don't understand it


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> It's another day of heavy rain, winds, heat and humidity... my hingebacks are loving it, me not so much.
> 
> KerryAnn, I do check out the clearance racks on plants (I seldom buy a plant not on sale). The problem with lilacs if I buy one not blooming, when it blooms the next year it is always the shades I already have.  WalMart had some cheap ones this year, but not that dark purple I want or even the reddish purple ones. I may have to go to Lincoln this week to get Jeff's chemo pills (which are suppose to be at the Oncology pharmacy, but they say they have not gotten them). If I do then I will be hitting plant places. I also may go to Omaha for a reptile club meeting on Sat, so another chance for plant shopiing.



Plant shopping is so much fun and you can't have too many lilacs.




sibi said:


> Jacqui, you are good. I've been keeping appointments, and watching the babies do their things. It's so funny how Baby Runt learned to eat on my lap, and midway through his eating, he'll poop and pee on me. It's actually me who has learned to put a plastic bag on my lap so that I'm not having to change everytime he poops on me. I have finished the pool, but have held back from putting the morsite (cool deck) on because i want to get a custom designed land turtoise tile put in the middle of the pool. The woman who does this said it would take about 5 weeks to ship. I don't want to wait that long. But, if i do lay the morsite, i know I'll regret not putting in the tile. Help we decide, please! And yes, my arm is giving me trouble and pain, but the good news is that my foot is totally healed now. Thanks for your concern, and Cowboy, I especially thank you too.
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's been a couple of days again since she has been around.  Hopefully it is not her feet, elbow or anything else giving her trouble, but rather she is losing time while sitting outside watching Runt and the gang.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For itch, I use witch hazel. It works like a gem. I have pretty bad itches from mosquitos. Don't know if it's my diabetes, but it seems like I'm more allergic to their bites than in recent past. The itch is simple unbearable. After the witch hazel, I put on an anti-itch cream and it would last for maybe 3 hours. My itches from bites last for over a month!
> 
> 
> Kim, it's so good that I wasn't you when that worker cut into you. I would have gotten the supervisor to straighten her out because the next time, she's only gonna get more bolder. Who knows what she'll say next time...and, there will be a next time and a next time...
> 
> 
> Courtney and Kerryann, your irises are so beautiful. I don't think they do very well here in Florida. Too hot. I do have night jasmine growing. The sent of their flower drives me nuts in ecstasy. I have tried for years to grow it here, and I never see the bush for sale here. They have a confederate jasmine, but it doesn't bloom at night, and its flower doesn't smell like the night jasmine.
> 
> 
> Hey Jacqui, aren't you suppose to have bad weather tonight?
> 
> 
> Where did everyone go? I've been gone a few days, and now I'm back, and everyone leaves...and don't understand it
Click to expand...








I'm here.  I spent all night making my eyes tired looking at data.
My irises haven't bloomed yet 
How are your feet?


Oh and the red wings have tied game 7.. Go wings


----------



## sibi

Then who's irises are they?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sibi, did you see my pictures yesterday of Little Ricky's new enclosure?


Our irises have come and gone.


----------



## sibi

No, but I'm gonna check it out. Will get back to you in a few.


Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sibi, did you see my pictures yesterday of Little Ricky's new enclosure?
> 
> 
> Our irises have come and gone.






Cowboy, where are the pics? Is this the enclosure you made of that beautiful wood? Because, if it is, yes I've seen it a while back. Lil Ricky's pic on the thread that CTTortoisemom posted for you is soooo cute, and perfectly smooth. I wish I could've gotten a baby from Tom's collection. But, now I have three, and that's about it for now.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

As it turns out, the new design is almost too efficient. I like the cool side to be 80-85f and now it's 92-97f. After much conversation with our resident Tom, he has assured me all is good. The next will be 4'x4'x2' high. This one is 2'x4'x2'. With a 100watt MVB I am reaching those temps. I've started basically giving my 160watt MVB's away because their too big in the heat producing range.


----------



## sibi

I'm glad I'm not the o ly one who don't like the 160w mvb in small enclosures. Too intensely hot for lil ones. So, Ricky is getting a new enclosure with the same kind of wood? I love that enclosure. The wood is absolutely stunning.

So, not to change the subject, but what do you think I should do about the wait time for the tortoise tile?


Cowboy_Ken said:


> As it turns out, the new design is almost too efficient. I like the cool side to be 80-85f and now it's 92-97f. After much conversation with our resident Tom, he has assured me all is good. The next will be 4'x4'x2' high. This one is 2'x4'x2'. With a 100watt MVB I am reaching those temps. I've started basically giving my 160watt MVB's away because their too big in the heat producing range.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Can you use the basin as is and then dry it in the toasty Florida sun once the tile comes in?


----------



## sibi

I could if I weren't going to put the cool deck coating in it. But, that coating keeps the pool from getting too hot for the torts to bathe in. I could put the coating on hold, but then I'd have to check every hour to make sure the water isn't too hot. On second though, I'm out there often anyway. I can put it on hold and let the torts enjoy the bathe, which they don't seem to be interested in now anyway.


Cowboy_Ken said:


> Can you use the basin as is and then dry it in the toasty Florida sun once the tile comes in?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yay. Impasse has been overcome!


I have nothing against 160 watt MVB's , my enclosure design has just evolved beyond them.


----------



## sibi

I have nothing against them either, but I hate to think of owners who use them in small enclosures. It makes the air temp in the enclosure for babies too hot, and if there isn't enough humidity because of it, well, you get the picture. So, when do you plan on making Ricky's enclosure bigger?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Mentally designing his 4'x4'x2' tall one now. My only hang up is I like the sliding window and 4' is a bit much for my reach. I'm thinking of a half top on a hinge design but I need to do some lay out first and I don't want to fire up my computer, so it's all mental and probably gonna keep me awake tonight from being unable to shut it off. You know what I mean?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Sibi, good to see you! I figured the fight wasn't worth it. I just won't say much more than hi to her from now on or go out of my way to help her. Others there have said she sometimes has a short fuse (why she's not working customer service and I am). It's not worth my effort to make an enemy at work since she usually doesn't even work the same hours I do and I see her maybe twice a month max. 

I think tomorrow I need to go get new plants for my mailbox base since my pansies are stunted and wilting from our 90 degree days and no rain... Any plant suggestions?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Feed the wilted pansies to your torts. All of mine love them.


----------



## sibi

Yeah, you can get a perennial so you won't have to do it every year. Some of my favorites are Forget-Me-Not, painted daisy, Flax (blue), or Alyssum.

I didn't mean to suggest fighting/arguing with the girl. I mean, you need to have the supervisor be aware of her attitude, otherwise, it will happen again at some point. If she happens to be on when you are at CS, and you're told to remind the cashiers to take their breaks, what will you do next time? That's all. But, like you suggested, we all have ways to handle things differently. Hope the flowers helped.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And you can feed the forget me nots to your tortoises as well. 

I've got to go. I've got an early, full day tomorrow with lots of driving, may even get stuck in rush hour traffic. 
Sibi, it was nice to have you drop in.


----------



## sibi

Thanks guys. Speak to you tomorrow. Good night to all.


----------



## Jacqui

RosieRedfoot said:


> I think tomorrow I need to go get new plants for my mailbox base since my pansies are stunted and wilting from our 90 degree days and no rain... Any plant suggestions?



That's the downside to pansies. If you want tall, I would go with daylilies. They come in many neat colors, bloom off and on all summer, they are a perennial, they can handle heat and other "abuse", always have those nice green leaves even when not blooming which you can also transplant in with your tortoises (great hides) and the blooms are a tasty treat for them.. 













Something short would be rose moss. Handles the heat well, nice bright blooms on a nice green succulent type stem/leaves, and often will reseed themselves making them something that will come back again.








sibi said:


> Then who's irises are they?



Mine


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I've had moss roses before and liked them. I just need something semi cheap and very hardy. I forget to water them and we have lots of 90 degree days followed by torrential thunderstorms in the summer. I have red zonal geraniums on the balcony that are doing well. My candytuft and cilantro and basil all died. The lemongrass and sage and thyme are exploding growth, so at least some herbs made it...

Figure I'll just go to the local greenhouse and look over their ones best suited to our climate. And yes, I plan on feeding her the pansies that have survived thus far.


----------



## Jacqui




----------



## Cowboy_Ken

RosieRedfoot said:


> I've had moss roses before and liked them. I just need something semi cheap and very hardy. I forget to water them and we have lots of 90 degree days followed by torrential thunderstorms in the summer. I have red zonal geraniums on the balcony that are doing well. My candytuft and cilantro and basil all died. The lemongrass and sage and thyme are exploding growth, so at least some herbs made it...
> 
> Figure I'll just go to the local greenhouse and look over their ones best suited to our climate. And yes, I plan on feeding her the pansies that have survived thus far.



You could get California poppies and feed those too. They get by at my place with no attention, except from the tortoises.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Went to a local greenhouse and while they had good selection their prices were a bit high. Like, $9 for a tiny succulent I got at lowes for $3.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

10 hours, 3 stops, and 160 miles later, Karen and I are finally homeâ€¦


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



sibi said:


> Then who's irises are they?



Courtneys? I quoted Jacqui who quoted someone. Every ones irises have bloomed but mine around here.. I just got big buds.
My orchid is about to bloom again too




Jacqui said:


> RosieRedfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think tomorrow I need to go get new plants for my mailbox base since my pansies are stunted and wilting from our 90 degree days and no rain... Any plant suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the downside to pansies. If you want tall, I would go with daylilies. They come in many neat colors, bloom off and on all summer, they are a perennial, they can handle heat and other "abuse", always have those nice green leaves even when not blooming which you can also transplant in with your tortoises (great hides) and the blooms are a tasty treat for them..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something short would be rose moss. Handles the heat well, nice bright blooms on a nice green succulent type stem/leaves, and often will reseed themselves making them something that will come back again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then who's irises are they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mine
Click to expand...




That day lily is so pretty




Jacqui said:


>



What are the second flower


----------



## Jacqui

The second flower is phlox.


----------



## sibi

Hi guys. Jacqui, I heard a song today that reminded me of you and Jeff. It is "when You Need Me." Have you heard the song? I had my first cardiovascular therapy today. Since my sugars have been registering normal, and I haven't had a low for two weeks, I was allowed to workout. Also, my AC1 was 8.9% which is a marked improvement over the 11% 3 months ago. Hurrah!!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Glad you and Karen made it back safely Ken! 

Good to hear things are looking up health wise, sibi!


And good news for us is the landlord will allow us to sign on for another year with no price hikes... Just don't know yet if a third dog (or boxer) is allowed until meeting with them in a few days to do paperwork. 

I just noticed June is already knocking on the door... Where did May fly off to?


----------



## sibi

I totally get that,Kim. I mean, the months just fly. Thanks for your encouragement. It's a milestone for me. Your new lease is great...no rent hike! I hope you can get what you want with the Boxer. It would be interesting to see if boxers are excluded on insurance. Let me know when you find out. 

I don't know if Cowboy is on tonight. He had a long trip and may be too tired. But, yeah, i too am glad that they had a safe trip


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Kerryann said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then who's irises are they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Courtneys? I quoted Jacqui who quoted someone. Every ones irises have bloomed but mine around here..
Click to expand...


Not mine! They were Jacqui's, I've only posted pictures of my columbines 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using TortForum mobile app


It has thunderstormed every night here since Monday. Now I can't sleep because it's so quiet! :s

Sent from my LG-LS970 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## sibi

Where do you live Courtney? After all these storms in the Midwest, I wouldn't be able to sleep either.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> The second flower is phlox.



That looks so different than my phlox. I will have to find some that look like that. I love the phlox. I have them in my gardens with stone edges so they can drape over. 
My yard is starting to look like a golf course from all of my treatments and my overseeding.  I am so excited!!




sibi said:


> Hi guys. Jacqui, I heard a song today that reminded me of you and Jeff. It is "when You Need Me." Have you heard the song? I had my first cardiovascular therapy today. Since my sugars have been registering normal, and I haven't had a low for two weeks, I was allowed to workout. Also, my AC1 was 8.9% which is a marked improvement over the 11% 3 months ago. Hurrah!!



That is awesome  
I have been working on this project that is supposed to help people with health problems and it has been very exciting for me personally because it's so personal to me after having my heart problems and type 2 diabetes. Once I have it launched I will share some information but I find out today if we got the work. I am hoping it can help so many people. 


Today I am off work (though I am online and am working ) but Mikey and I are headed to Columbus Ohio this afternoon. We are driving down and then coming back after picking up some jeep parts. He found us some great vegan restaurants we can hit tonight in Columbus. I love road trips with my Mikey. 
I went out shopping last night and I dropped another clothing size finally. It feels great being able to fit in the clothes I like and feeling like I don't look bad in them. I have been working out every morning and still keeping my calories around 1200 a day. I got this super cute skirt and a floral dress.  
It rained like crazy this week here too. Yesterday I thought a tornado was hitting because it started hailing and then the wind was so strong it was blowing down trees and the rain was so heavy it was impossible to see and the rain was coming down at an angle. I hope the rain goes away tomorrow because we finally got our kayaks and I want to go kayaking tomorrow. I am so excited.


----------



## Jacqui

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> It has thunderstormed every night here since Monday. Now I can't sleep because it's so quiet! :s



That's because the storm moved through earlier in the evening rather then giving us a nighttime light show.  Bu never fear, looks like it's still going to be staying close by for the next week. 




RosieRedfoot said:


> And good news for us is the landlord will allow us to sign on for another year with no price hikes... Just don't know yet if a third dog (or boxer) is allowed until meeting with them in a few days to do paperwork.
> 
> I just noticed June is already knocking on the door... Where did May fly off to?



That is good news and I hope the news gets even better and you learn you can get the old boxer. I agree days seem to race past faster and faster every day.




Kerryann said:


> That looks so different than my phlox. I will have to find some that look like that. I love the phlox. I have them in my gardens with stone edges so they can drape over.



*The reason it looks strange is you have CREEPING phlox and the one pictured is a tall standing one. 

Hope the rain holds off so you can get out on the water. Also congrats on getting a size smaller. *


----------



## Kerryann

It double posted for some reason.. actually it acted like it hadn't posted so i pushed post again :shy:
Creeping phlox??? You are so right.. creeping phlox sounds like a dirty disease. I will have to look for the regular phlox. It is so pretty!!!
We have came up with a game plan to sequester the neighbor and put in picker bushes to stop the cross yard path they are creating. We were out working in our yard last weekend and realized that there used to be grass in that area and it has been worn off through the path. I think Mikey about came unglued 




RosieRedfoot said:


> Glad you and Karen made it back safely Ken!
> 
> Good to hear things are looking up health wise, sibi!
> 
> 
> And good news for us is the landlord will allow us to sign on for another year with no price hikes... Just don't know yet if a third dog (or boxer) is allowed until meeting with them in a few days to do paperwork.
> 
> I just noticed June is already knocking on the door... Where did May fly off to?





I hope you can get the doggie too  
I can't believe it's almost June here. The flowers that normally bloom in April are just starting to die.  We didn't really have a spring here based on the weather.


----------



## Jacqui

*Now as for Sibi's health news...*




​


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> *Now as for Sibi's health news...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



I love it.. and I am so happy for her


----------



## Jacqui

I can't forget to say, "Good morning to Yvonne", so this is for her. This little stinker is a free born one that came up out in the yard and I have been enjoying him for a couple of weeks. He has a friend who is another color about a foot away in the grass. Funny thing is, none were planted out in that area and no other ones have ever come up from last year's seeds for me. Every time I see him, I think of you, Ms Yvonne.


----------



## LolaMyLove

http://i1292.photobucket.com/albums/b564/Cheryl_Glasser-Helms/2013004_zps7f0bffdc.jpg

Two things, I am testing how photo bucket works and does anyone know what these are? Are they Day Lilies?

P.S. Good morning all.


----------



## Kerryann

littlestella said:


> http://i1292.photobucket.com/albums/b564/Cheryl_Glasser-Helms/2013004_zps7f0bffdc.jpg
> 
> Two things, I am testing how photo bucket works and does anyone know what these are? Are they Day Lilies?
> 
> P.S. Good morning all.



Those are day lillies yes  You grab the IMG link like this


----------



## LolaMyLove

Great Thank you, I will get the hang of this one day. Now I just need to see if my little man will eat these. He wont touch squash flowers or dandelions, which I find weird. A stubborn Russian, image that! hahaha


----------



## Kerryann

littlestella said:


> Great Thank you, I will get the hang of this one day. Now I just need to see if my little man will eat these. He wont touch squash flowers or dandelions, which I find weird. A stubborn Russian, image that! hahaha



The not a foodie is the weird part. Mine loves flowers or food of any type.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> littlestella said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://i1292.photobucket.com/albums/b564/Cheryl_Glasser-Helms/2013004_zps7f0bffdc.jpg
> 
> Two things, I am testing how photo bucket works and does anyone know what these are? Are they Day Lilies?
> 
> P.S. Good morning all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are day lillies yes  You grab the IMG link like this
Click to expand...



*NO!!!* Do NOT feed these. They are not daylily, they are another type of lily. Asiatic or Oriental Lily is what your showing a picture of. Notice the leaves do not look like long thick blades of grass coming from the ground. Daylily has the grass like leaves. These have leaves coming off a main stem. If you dug them up you would see they come from a bulb. A general saying I go with is if comes from a bulb, do not feed it to your tortoises. I don't know if others have fed these, but I go with safe over sorry on them.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlestella said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://i1292.photobucket.com/albums/b564/Cheryl_Glasser-Helms/2013004_zps7f0bffdc.jpg
> 
> Two things, I am testing how photo bucket works and does anyone know what these are? Are they Day Lilies?
> 
> P.S. Good morning all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are day lillies yes  You grab the IMG link like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *NO!!!* Do NOT feed these. They are not daylily, they are another type of lily. Asiatic or Oriental Lily is what your showing a picture of. Notice the leaves do not look like long thick blades of grass coming from the ground. Daylily has the grass like leaves. These have leaves coming off a main stem.
Click to expand...


Sorry Jacqui.. you are right, i didn't look at the leaves. I have some day lillies that are that orange and red color


----------



## LolaMyLove

OK, Thank you for noticing that, I will go check. He wont wake up for hours so nothing fed to him yet. I try to be very cautious as to what he eats but its weird that he hates flowers. Rose buds are the only exception that I found at this point.


----------



## Jacqui

littlestella said:


> OK, Thank you for noticing that, I will go check. He wont wake up for hours so nothing fed to him yet. I try to be very cautious as to what he eats but its weird that he hates flowers. Rose buds are the only exception that I found at this point.



A lot of it may be that he doesn't know flowers are good to eat. Keep trying him on them.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

You guys with all your flower posts! Karen does a great job here with the flowers and whatnot growing in the yard, and I've thought of posting a few pictures of flowers she has growing, but then I think of the ribbing I could be setting myself up for.


----------



## Jacqui

Ken, US rib YOU??? NEVER!


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

sibi said:


> Where do you live Courtney? After all these storms in the Midwest, I wouldn't be able to sleep either.



I live in Nebraska. Probably like 3 or 4 hours away from Jacqui, I think.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

The landlord dropped the lease by today and I totally forgot to ask but he'll be back by tomorrow to pick up the rent check and can ask then. 

I may plant creeping phlox or verbena as ground cover since both can handle the soil conditions and climate.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> I can't forget to say, "Good morning to Yvonne", so this is for her. This little stinker is a free born one that came up out in the yard and I have been enjoying him for a couple of weeks. He has a friend who is another color about a foot away in the grass. Funny thing is, none were planted out in that area and no other ones have ever come up from last year's seeds for me. Every time I see him, I think of you, Ms Yvonne.



Jacqui,
We've got those violas growing everywhere here. Two years ago, Karen had some growing in a planter and now they have spread out upto 100' away from the original area. Our parking area is gravel, and they grow very well there as well. I like to bust on friends who park on them, pointing out they parked in our flower beds. Lol.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't forget to say, "Good morning to Yvonne", so this is for her. This little stinker is a free born one that came up out in the yard and I have been enjoying him for a couple of weeks. He has a friend who is another color about a foot away in the grass. Funny thing is, none were planted out in that area and no other ones have ever come up from last year's seeds for me. Every time I see him, I think of you, Ms Yvonne.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui,
> We've got those violas growing everywhere here. Two years ago, Karen had some growing in a planter and now they have spread out upto 100' away from the original area. Our parking area is gravel, and they grow very well there as well. I like to bust on friends who park on them, pointing out they parked in our flower beds. Lol.
Click to expand...


Are they sun or shade? Are they a good ground cover?
I'm in Columbus Ohio at a vegan restaurant


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Mine are direct sunlight. Not sure of the ground cover idea. Save yourself, there's got to be a burger joint nearby.


----------



## jaizei

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you live Courtney? After all these storms in the Midwest, I wouldn't be able to sleep either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in Nebraska. Probably like 3 or 4 hours away from Jacqui, I think.
Click to expand...


I did not think Nebraska was that big. I figured you were all like an hour or two away from each other.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Mine are direct sunlight. Not sure of the ground cover idea. Save yourself, there's got to be a burger joint nearby.



After being a vegetarian that's now mostly vegan for years it'd make me sick.  but now a nice portobello cap mmmm.. Though I am avoiding wheat these days


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> CourtneyAndCarl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you live Courtney? After all these storms in the Midwest, I wouldn't be able to sleep either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in Nebraska. Probably like 3 or 4 hours away from Jacqui, I think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not think Nebraska was that big. I figured you were all like an hour or two away from each other.
Click to expand...


 Here I thought you were a smart and educated fellow, boy was I wrong.


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> jaizei said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CourtneyAndCarl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you live Courtney? After all these storms in the Midwest, I wouldn't be able to sleep either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in Nebraska. Probably like 3 or 4 hours away from Jacqui, I think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not think Nebraska was that big. I figured you were all like an hour or two away from each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here I thought you were a smart and educated fellow, boy was I wrong.
Click to expand...


I don't want to brag but I did graduate high school.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I was just mowing a section of our pasture and spooked 2 big garter snakes. I was gonna jump off and grab them for a picture for you guys, but thought that may not be the most prudent thing to do in that I could, in theory, have injured myself. I always have my deck set at 7" for the first cutting so as to give the little guys a chance to move. The worst part is the old growth plantain and dandelion that gets mowed. Walking the pasture, I don't see it, but watching the front end, I always do. This was the pre mow for the 50'x300' sulcata enclosure I'm making.


Go big or go homeâ€¦wait, I am home.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Ken, from what I could understand of your man speak that sounds like a big enclosure! I hope you post pictures!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Pictures will be posted. If I could muster the manpower and material, I'd enclose the whole five acres with a 1/2 acre for the russians of course!


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> I don't want to brag but I did graduate high school.



Yet, you never have a education on the states?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Nebraska is east of the continental divide, it does really exist.


That said, did everyone see the â€œPrancercize" lady? What the â€¦


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I was just mowing a section of our pasture and spooked 2 big garter snakes. I was gonna jump off and grab them for a picture for you guys, but thought that may not be the most prudent thing to do in that I could, in theory, have injured myself. I always have my deck set at 7" for the first cutting so as to give the little guys a chance to move. The worst part is the old growth plantain and dandelion that gets mowed. Walking the pasture, I don't see it, but watching the front end, I always do. This was the pre mow for the 50'x300' sulcata enclosure I'm making.
> 
> 
> Go big or go homeâ€¦wait, I am home.





300 by 50 should make a nice enclosure, does that include the house? The snakes I have been finding mowing have not be very big and they seem to take a long time to get their little tails over to the safe places I try directing them too. 




Cowboy_Ken said:


> That said, did everyone see the â€œPrancercize" lady? What the â€¦



Missed that one.


----------



## sibi

Loving it, loving it all the way Jacqui, do I get one of these for every percentage point my AC1 goes down? I have been feeling great and haven't felt this good in years! Don't know what it was that changed other than the doc finally lowered the insulin rates just right. I haven't had a low for over 2 weeks. Without lows, i feel normal...well, as normal as it gets for me. So, Jacqui, do you know the song or not? I absolutely love that song. I think it was recorded in the early 80's. I so happy for everybody...for you Jacqui, and you Kerryann, and you Kim, and you Cowboy, and you Courtney, and you Shelly, and you Erin, and for you Jaizei, and for all those out there!!!!


quote='Jacqui' pid='677057' dateline='1370004289']
*Now as for Sibi's health news...*




​[/quote]


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Not the house, just the yard. Fred and The Unnamed One like the graze to be short.


----------



## Jacqui

So their house would be the barn you now have or how big of one are you thinking of building next to their enclosure?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yes. In the barn that now collects field fence and other items.


----------



## Jacqui

Sibi not sure is it one of these:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPl68mhgxbM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WY2-hUoq3iQ


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It's got four sections with power and running water.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yes. In the barn that now collects field fence and other items.



Hey that reminds me, how are the folks doing with the horses?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Ugh, my feet and brain hurt from work... I worked customer service and our computer crashed mid returns right at closing and could not get it to let us re-return the item since it was stuck in limbo so I had to stay late to get it done. And a lot of people were shopping late like 10 minutes before closing the doors so I rang up a lot of people in a seemingly endless 6 hour shift of placating person after person and standing constantly. Didn't even get around to half the "tasks" I'm supposed to. Soooo glad I have 3 days off in a row to recoup. >.>


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

When it was 35, windy, and raining they hadn't showed up to blanket them, so I did. When they showed up to feed that evening, I went down to explain that they're only 3 miles away, and if it crappy weather at their house, it's crappy at ours and they need to properly care for the horses. They flipped out over the criticism and moved the horses out two days later. We can only pretend they are doing fine because truly it is out of our hands. It's sad really.




Kerryann said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine are direct sunlight. Not sure of the ground cover idea. Save yourself, there's got to be a burger joint nearby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After being a vegetarian that's now mostly vegan for years it'd make me sick.  but now a nice portobello cap mmmm.. Though I am avoiding wheat these days
Click to expand...


In your honor, I cooked a pile of mushrooms to top the slab of beef and a side pile of spinach.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> When it was 35, windy, and raining they hadn't showed up to blanket them, so I did. When they showed up to feed that evening, I went down to explain that they're only 3 miles away, and if it crappy weather at their house, it's crappy at ours and they need to properly care for the horses. They flipped out over the criticism and moved the horses out two days later. We can only pretend they are doing fine because truly it is out of our hands. It's sad really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine are direct sunlight. Not sure of the ground cover idea. Save yourself, there's got to be a burger joint nearby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After being a vegetarian that's now mostly vegan for years it'd make me sick.  but now a nice portobello cap mmmm.. Though I am avoiding wheat these days
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In your honor, I cooked a pile of mushrooms to top the slab of beef and a side pile of spinach.
Click to expand...




I am sad to hear about your horses. Hopefully where ever they put them takes good care of them. If we had liked that farm and went to bid on it I was going to ask you about boarding and how it works but it was in bad shape and with how much we work it want worth the money. The out buildings all needed work, the green houses were plastic, and the house was run down. 
I love mushrooms


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Truth be told it would have worked great. That said, some of the behavior could be part of a massive dosing of pain meds the couple shared with each other.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Truth be told it would have worked great. That said, some of the behavior could be part of a massive dosing of pain meds the couple shared with each other.



That is sad  
When Mikey had his back issues before they did surgery he was in pain killers for ten months. His personality was so different. He was so sweet and needy. 
It was creepy. 
Him not being able to walk for that long eventually caused him depression.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

What I saw was more of a recreational approach to pain management with these folks and maybe they just sort of lost touch with what really counts in life. The people in it.


----------



## sibi

Nope, none of them were the one. Here's the URL http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=8_96uyfmqgo

You may just get YouTube, so do a search for Leo Sayer "When I Need You"

This song is so awesome! I absolutely love it. I even downloaded the lyrics. it's an oldie but goodie. It reminds me of you and Jeff because it's about a truck driver who is on the road endlessly, but misses his love. You've have to have heard it before.


Jacqui said:


> Sibi not sure is it one of these:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPl68mhgxbM
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WY2-hUoq3iQ


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> What I saw was more of a recreational approach to pain management with these folks and maybe they just sort of lost touch with what really counts in life. The people in it.



Its funny because when Mikey was done with the pain and after his second back surgery could walk he went cold turkey off the meds and just took ibuprofen. 
Everyone is different but i thought he'd end up with an issue.
I'm addicted to diet soda and I'm so allergic to it


----------



## sibi

Hey Cowboy, so the outdoor enclosure for your one sully is gonna be 50' x 300'? Wow, with that, I can house a family of sullies. You're gonna have a dickens of a time trying to find your baby to put him in his enclosure at night. How do you expect to keep him safe from predators with that much space to explore?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Ouch.. I just cut my big toe open on something. Felt a sharp pain then I looked at the bottom of my toe and its missing a chunk of flesh! But some hydrogen peroxide and neosporin and a bandaid should do the trick. 

Well, off to bed. Should know tomorrow if el perro nÃºmero tres is a possibility. Not sure why my brain wanted to use Spanglish but for those that didn't follow, talking about adding a third dog. Pretty sure I'm crazy. (Known fact) But she's about 7 years old and for boxers that's fairly old and I feel every old dog deserves a loving final home. Just call it Kim's geriatric canine hotel! Sunbeams, glucosamine, weekly brush rub downs, and occasional trips to the lake! Plus all the squirrels and peanut butter kongs you could want!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

sibi said:


> Hey Cowboy, so the outdoor enclosure for your one sully is gonna be 50' x 300'? Wow, with that, I can house a family of sullies. You're gonna have a dickens of a time trying to find your baby to put him in his enclosure at night. How do you expect to keep him safe from predators with that much space to explore?



Sibi,
Little Ricky won't be able to hang with the big kids for some time. He'll have his own raised garden type enclosure full of broadleaf plants. Fred is pushing 15 lbs and The Unnamed One is about the size of a cantaloupe.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Good morning all!


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



RosieRedfoot said:


> Ouch.. I just cut my big toe open on something. Felt a sharp pain then I looked at the bottom of my toe and its missing a chunk of flesh! But some hydrogen peroxide and neosporin and a bandaid should do the trick.
> 
> Well, off to bed. Should know tomorrow if el perro nÃºmero tres is a possibility. Not sure why my brain wanted to use Spanglish but for those that didn't follow, talking about adding a third dog. Pretty sure I'm crazy. (Known fact) But she's about 7 years old and for boxers that's fairly old and I feel every old dog deserves a loving final home. Just call it Kim's geriatric canine hotel! Sunbeams, glucosamine, weekly brush rub downs, and occasional trips to the lake! Plus all the squirrels and peanut butter kongs you could want!



I think you couldn't be more right about the old girl.


----------



## Jacqui

.... wondering if she knows yet, if she can apply to get the boxer....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Just me, or is this bat turd crazy?

http://youtu.be/o-50GjySwew


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Landlord said an older one is fine (no puppies allowed due to high energy/housebreaking with carpet). So tomorrow we'll probably be doing a meet and greet to see how both our dogs like her. If they like her enough she will be my 2nd anniversary gift from the boyfriend. Will definitely be interesting coordinating vet visits/walks with three! 

But three dogs, three rodents, and one tortoise doesn't make me seem crazy, right?  At least not as crazy as the prancersize lady.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

RosieRedfoot said:


> Landlord said an older one is fine (no puppies allowed due to high energy/housebreaking with carpet). So tomorrow we'll probably be doing a meet and greet to see how both our dogs like her. If they like her enough she will be my 2nd anniversary gift from the boyfriend. Will definitely be interesting coordinating vet visits/walks with three!
> 
> But three dogs, three rodents, and one tortoise doesn't make me seem crazy, right?  At least not as crazy as the prancersize lady.



We've got 13 tortoises, six cats, 4 aquariums of fish, 1 dog, 1 Uro. And I'm always looking to expand the tortoise herd. I'm not crazy, I don't Prancercize.


Congrats on the landlord being good about a new dog!!


----------



## LolaMyLove

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Just me, or is this bat turd crazy?
> 
> http://youtu.be/o-50GjySwew




Hahahahaha. That was funny!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

@littlestella, not so much funny as wrong.


----------



## LolaMyLove

Oh come on, you cant tell me if you were walking through the park and saw it that your wouldn't start laughing, because I probably would.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I would film it and post it on YouTube. Lol.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



RosieRedfoot said:


> Landlord said an older one is fine (no puppies allowed due to high energy/housebreaking with carpet). So tomorrow we'll probably be doing a meet and greet to see how both our dogs like her. If they like her enough she will be my 2nd anniversary gift from the boyfriend. Will definitely be interesting coordinating vet visits/walks with three!
> 
> But three dogs, three rodents, and one tortoise doesn't make me seem crazy, right?  At least not as crazy as the prancersize lady.



Not at all and yay


----------



## sibi

Does anyone know when we can see the pics of the contest?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Waitâ€¦what contest?


----------



## sibi

There was a contest with the theme of April showers and blooming flowers or weeds. The rules were that there had to be a real tortoise in the pic, and artificial flowers were allowed, etc. Don't tell me you didn't know about it. Jacqui announced it on chat and on a thread. Yesterday was the last day for submitting the pic, I think today we were able to see all the pics that entered. And voting begins, ? I would have to check Jacqui's thread.


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> There was a contest with the theme of April showers and blooming flowers or weeds. The rules were that there had to be a real tortoise in the pic, and artificial flowers were allowed, etc. Don't tell me you didn't know about it. Jacqui announced it on chat and on a thread. Yesterday was the last day for submitting the pic, I think today we were able to see all the pics that entered. And voting begins, ? I would have to check Jacqui's thread.



Tomorrow morning when I come on is when voting will start. That gives everybody 24 hours to be sure what is showing is what they thought they entered or that their entry is not missing.

To check that your entry is correct:

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/post-677559.html#pid677559




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Just me, or is this bat turd crazy?
> 
> http://youtu.be/o-50GjySwew




Hey seems to work for her.




RosieRedfoot said:


> Landlord said an older one is fine (no puppies allowed due to high energy/housebreaking with carpet). So tomorrow we'll probably be doing a meet and greet to see how both our dogs like her. If they like her enough she will be my 2nd anniversary gift from the boyfriend. Will definitely be interesting coordinating vet visits/walks with three!



So glad you accomplished the first step. Good luck on the meet and greet!


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Just me, or is this bat turd crazy?
> 
> http://youtu.be/o-50GjySwew



I am not sure the jacket is a normal work out gear and those pants left umm nothing to the imagination there.. haha




Jacqui said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was a contest with the theme of April showers and blooming flowers or weeds. The rules were that there had to be a real tortoise in the pic, and artificial flowers were allowed, etc. Don't tell me you didn't know about it. Jacqui announced it on chat and on a thread. Yesterday was the last day for submitting the pic, I think today we were able to see all the pics that entered. And voting begins, ? I would have to check Jacqui's thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow morning when I come on is when voting will start. That gives everybody 24 hours to be sure what is showing is what they thought they entered or that their entry is not missing.
> 
> To check that your entry is correct:
> 
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/post-677559.html#pid677559
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just me, or is this bat turd crazy?
> 
> http://youtu.be/o-50GjySwew
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey seems to work for her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieRedfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Landlord said an older one is fine (no puppies allowed due to high energy/housebreaking with carpet). So tomorrow we'll probably be doing a meet and greet to see how both our dogs like her. If they like her enough she will be my 2nd anniversary gift from the boyfriend. Will definitely be interesting coordinating vet visits/walks with three!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So glad you accomplished the first step. Good luck on the meet and greet!
Click to expand...





Oh there are so cute.. how will everyone decide? 
Hens and bets were outside today and had some fun in the sun


----------



## Jacqui

Before I came online this time, I had been out in my far back yard working. Mostly doing the ever fun hand cutting of tall grass growing in and around flowerbeds (and grapes, and trees, and you get the idea it's tall grass heaven). Now I was a bit down today because I was suppose to see Jeff last night and then his load got changed, so I couldn't. To add to it, he went to sleep before we could even chat this morning.  (Yes pity party time) 

In my village today there was a bike show at the park. My far back yard shares an alley with part of the park. As I was coming in tonight, a gentleman stopped me in the alley. He was showing at the bike show and had come from 100 miles further North. He took the time to catch me before I left to let me know how much he appreciated my backyard. How relaxing he had found it to look across and see it. That it had made his day. We stood and talked for a few minutes comparing plants and things. He made a comment about my hummingbird feeder. It just so happened at that moment there was a hummer feeding on some blooms, so I pointed it out to him. He loved it. It just made my whole month hearing something positive about my weed patch.

It's amazing the power of a positive comment, even from a stranger.




Kerryann said:


> Hens and bets were outside today and had some fun in the sun



Was too cold here, only got to 66. We had wind too, so it was chilly enough most folks were wearing jackets.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tonight I made Karen and I taco salad for dinner. I had two red leaf lettuce hearts and some guard leaves leftover so I did a first, I tossed them to Fred and The Unnamed One. Like bears during the salmon spawn they were all over that. I've had these guys for on about 2 years now and I've never given them store bought. Wow.


----------



## Jacqui

Taco salad does sound good.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

It's still 80 degrees at 10pm... I bought some daylilys on sale to put under the mailbox but I need to figure out what to do as ground cover. But I do need to pull the pansies and till the soil deeper. The local greenhouse has mini ceramic tortoises and I was tempted to buy some. I'm waiting to see if I need to buy a crate, collar, etc. first though.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

With avocado to boot. I'm stuffed. Wishing I'd bought some chocolate ice cream for afters.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Daylillies I suppose it is...


I just had some Ben and Jerry's karamel sutra ice cream. 

Rosie gets store bought veggies a lot but I do buy a lot of greens from the farmers market. So to her, weeds are a treat!


----------



## Kerryann

I went out today and took the tortoises out to inspect the work being done in their garden and then we went out and got Mikeys jeep from the guy fixing it. Then we loaded up the kayaks and went out for a spin down the river. We kayaked for about two hours. 

Heres the turts playing in their new area









Heres the yakin





I forgot to add that it was 80 here today and we were supposed to get thunderstorms but it kept getting cloudy and then getting sunny again so we chanced it and thankfully we did. It was wonderful. 

Jacqui that is good that he lifted your spirits


----------



## sibi

Kerryann, Hens & Bets are so cute in their garden. I think they like it. You look like you're having so much fun kayaking. I wish I was there. Cowboy, did you know about the contest? Jacqui, I'm glad you had a pleasant experience after that letdown. Btw, did you get to listen to the YouTube?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

sibi said:


> Kerryann, Hens & Bets are so cite in their garden. I think they like it. Cowboy, did you know about the contest? Jacqui, I'm glad you had a pleasant experience after that letdown. Btw, did you get to listen to the YouTube?



Kerryann, the terra cotta planters that hang on a wall is brilliant. Sibi, I had know prior knowledge of aforementioned contest. Jacqui, how's Jeff holding up? Tell him I listen to outlaw country, channel 60 and that bugger eating moron, Mojo Nixon.


----------



## sibi

Cowboy, did you enter a pic of one or all of your torts? If so, which one is it?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I hadn't known of this contest until you mentioned it today.


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Kerryann, Hens & Bets are so cute in their garden. I think they like it. You look like you're having so much fun kayaking. I wish I was there. Cowboy, did you know about the contest? Jacqui, I'm glad you had a pleasant experience after that letdown. Btw, did you get to listen to the YouTube?



Sibi, I had such a fun time. I did ram into a guy who was kayaking the same river. He taught me how to turn and how to steer quickly. Mike was down the river by time I was done and didn't even see my encounter with the random dude.. who had a nice six pack.. not that I noticed  Kayaking is fun, you should come to Michigan and give it a whirl. The river we go in is shallow and doesn't usually flow quickly so it's good for beginners like me. 



Cowboy_Ken said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann, Hens & Bets are so cite in their garden. I think they like it. Cowboy, did you know about the contest? Jacqui, I'm glad you had a pleasant experience after that letdown. Btw, did you get to listen to the YouTube?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann, the terra cotta planters that hang on a wall is brilliant. Sibi, I had know prior knowledge of aforementioned contest. Jacqui, how's Jeff holding up? Tell him I listen to outlaw country, channel 60 and that bugger eating moron, Mojo Nixon.
Click to expand...


They are a bit small for the hens. He likes to hide but Betty she spends her time biting rocks and finding yummy stuff to eat. She is fearless. She ran after Mikes foot and bit his shoe. She said "no shoes in my garden".


----------



## sibi

Oh geez, I thought you said in your last post that you had known knowledge...sorry. Well, supposedly, they'll be a contest every month. So, you'll be able to submit a pic of Ricky and the others next month.



Cowboy_Ken said:


> I hadn't known of this contest until you mentioned it today.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Was looking through the rescue's photo album of the boxer and found pics from when she and her younger "brother" were found full of worms and starving.. So sad  but considering we get her tomorrow I'll post updated pics. Her "brother" was adopted two weeks ago. This was them back in December: 



I don't even know how people can do that to an animal...


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



RosieRedfoot said:


> Was looking through the rescue's photo album of the boxer and found pics from when she and her younger "brother" were found full of worms and starving.. So sad  but considering we get her tomorrow I'll post updated pics. Her "brother" was adopted two weeks ago. This was them back in December:
> 
> 
> I don't even know how people can do that to an animal...



Aww stuff like that makes me sad


----------



## sibi

Omg Kim, that's terrible. My heart aches to see how cruel people can be. If they can't take care of their animals, they should give it away to someone who can take care of it. I'm so glad you're getting him. I know you'll take good care of him. You're a good person.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It's 10:30 and 57f and I can't believe how warm it is. We're slated to get upper 70'sf to 80's the next week and all the tortoises are looking forward to having to seek shade. Lol.


Where has Yvonne been today?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Our house has cooled to 76 tonight and that's the coolest I've felt in a while! 90 was a bit hot for plant shopping. Will also be hot for tilling up the soil! 

I haven't heard back from them what time we're meeting because she (foster) was visiting a relative in the hospital today (technically yesterday now). 

Here's our two boys enjoying movie night...




You can tell which human belongs to which dog. Wonder how adding a third will screw up the dynamic, lol.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Just me, or is this bat turd crazy?
> 
> http://youtu.be/o-50GjySwew


This leaves me with so many questions!!




RosieRedfoot said:


> Was looking through the rescue's photo album of the boxer and found pics from when she and her younger "brother" were found full of worms and starving.. So sad  but considering we get her tomorrow I'll post updated pics. Her "brother" was adopted two weeks ago. This was them back in December:
> 
> 
> I don't even know how people can do that to an animal...



Wow, that's unbelievable! Their eyes look sweet and hopeful. My SIL rescued a retired greyhound racer that was in a similiar state but is now happy & healthy.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann, Hens & Bets are so cite in their garden. I think they like it. Cowboy, did you know about the contest? Jacqui, I'm glad you had a pleasant experience after that letdown. Btw, did you get to listen to the YouTube?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann, the terra cotta planters that hang on a wall is brilliant. Sibi, I had know prior knowledge of aforementioned contest. Jacqui, how's Jeff holding up? Tell him I listen to outlaw country, channel 60 and that bugger eating moron, Mojo Nixon.
Click to expand...


Sibi yes I did listen to it. IT's funny I had thought of that song, but then couldn't find it when I did the other two. I loved it.

Ken I am the country music person, Jeff is a little bit rock 'n roll.  He also has just within the last hour or so, entered the state of Oregon.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I wondered if he ever made it to this neck of the woods.


He's over east, right?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

85 is much too warm to take and shovel poop >.> Really don't know how people here lived before air conditioning.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I wondered if he ever made it to this neck of the woods.
> 
> 
> He's over east, right?





Yes, he does. Not real often and not a lot of the state sadly as it is one I really looked forward to going through. I am also not sure where he said this load was going, just know it delivers in the am. 




RosieRedfoot said:


> 85 is much too warm to take and shovel poop >.> Really don't know how people here lived before air conditioning.



 I don't have AC either.  You learn to do things in the early hours and the late ones.


It's funny the other day I was telling Jeff how hot is was and I couldn't sit long in the truck to talk to him. He told me to turn on the trucks AC. To be honest it never crossed my mind. I very very seldom use it. Instead I go with open windows.  Jeff is an AC person through and through.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just me, or is this bat turd crazy?
> 
> http://youtu.be/o-50GjySwew
> 
> 
> 
> This leaves me with so many questions!!
Click to expand...


But it's the answers that frighten me. Lol.


----------



## sibi

Wow, Jacqui, you must really save a whole lot on monthly expenses. I cannot imagine going w/o cable tv and a/c . You work in the early hours and later in the day to beat the heat when you get it. How many weeks of heat do you get before it's fall in Nebraska?


----------



## Blakem

My girlfriends sister got me this from target! It's 15x 19 inches. I was very surprised.


----------



## Jacqui

September is when the break really comes and we no longer have the upper 90's-100's. You know to be honest, I don't think of it as anything different, it's just pretty much how I have always done things. If it gets too hot there are always cold showers or soaks with the hose. I do have a few electric fans that I use mainly to pull in cooler nighttime air. It was only really bad when I worked overnights, so I was trying to sleep in the heat of the day in a room on the west side of the house.  I do enjoy spoiling myself when Jeff comes home and sleep with him in the semi with it's AC... of course now he has another student that will not happen.  

My youngest child/son is crazy, that boy will be out mowing in the heat of the day, not stopping til he is done.  Which is what he surprised me with today.  He got a nice sunburn for his trouble. I really didn't need my mowing done yet, but it's nice to not have to do it myself for a few days. Plus he weedeated a spot for me that I can't mow in. ... now to catch him in a really good mood so I can have him dig the holes for a few trees and bushes... 




Blake m said:


> My girlfriends sister got me this from target! It's 15x 19 inches. I was very surprised.



Nice!


----------



## jaizei

Blake m said:


> My girlfriends sister got me this from target! It's 15x 19 inches. I was very surprised.



That is nice.


----------



## Kerryann

Blake m said:


> My girlfriends sister got me this from target! It's 15x 19 inches. I was very surprised.



That is so cool. What is it's function?




Jacqui said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann, Hens & Bets are so cite in their garden. I think they like it. Cowboy, did you know about the contest? Jacqui, I'm glad you had a pleasant experience after that letdown. Btw, did you get to listen to the YouTube?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann, the terra cotta planters that hang on a wall is brilliant. Sibi, I had know prior knowledge of aforementioned contest. Jacqui, how's Jeff holding up? Tell him I listen to outlaw country, channel 60 and that bugger eating moron, Mojo Nixon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sibi yes I did listen to it. IT's funny I had thought of that song, but then couldn't find it when I did the other two. I loved it.
> 
> Ken I am the country music person, Jeff is a little bit rock 'n roll.  He also has just within the last hour or so, entered the state of Oregon.
Click to expand...


Yay ..  
You are quite the amazing person. I get cranky if Mikey is working late or when he works 7 12s and I don't get to see him.  
That is very odd for me, I am such an independent person and I never felt like that about anyone before I married him.


----------



## Blakem

To mount on the wall haha.


----------



## jaizei

All I found online was yellow.  Apparently the white/cream is sold out.


----------



## Kerryann

Blake m said:


> To mount on the wall haha.



Woo I like it


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann, here's a picture of some of the violas that are now 100' from their point of origin.


Well I'll try again. Dang it. Got to delete some pictures.


So using the amazing science of mathematics, and the reality of material at hand, the sulcata outdoor enclosure will only be 50'x50'. Dang that reality.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Kerryann, here's a picture of some of the violas that are now 100' from their point of origin.
> 
> 
> Well I'll try again. Dang it. Got to delete some pictures.
> 
> 
> So using the amazing science of mathematics, and the reality of material at hand, the sulcata outdoor enclosure will only be 50'x50'. Dang that reality.






What are these mathematics things you speak of? 
That's still pretty huge


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryan
That said:


> I've got 4-1/2 acres of southern exposure to work with. This is small.


----------



## Kerryann

Yah but won't you have to fence it?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yes. I'm constructing it with 16" tall plywood. I deleted some photos I'll try the viola picture again. Oh well. I tried all three sizes and it seems not to have worked. And I've only got 67 pictures up.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

So the meet and greet went well. Didn't have any of the supplies for her so she's bringing Ellie back tomorrow (also gives the kids one more night to say their goodbyes). She's really about 8 (vet estimate) and is pretty well behaved. She knows hand signs and voice commands. She apparently has some night time urine dribbling so I'll be sure to take her to the vet soon-ish for a urine test. The rescue is very small and has already put like a grand into saving her (heartworm treatment, spay, dental) so I don't feel like they should have to pay out more when they have an incoming pregnant dog. I hope she doesn't already have cancer or develop any soon because I lost my last female dog that bonded close to me at age 5 from cancer. 

Here's my past dog, Tika (in loving memory)



This was the last photo I ever took of her since she was feeling good before suddenly regressing as the night went on and have thought of having it turned into a painting. 

After seeing her suffering I've decided if any future dog develops cancer I will do my best for palliative care and have them put to sleep kindly before they are in pain after as many weeks/months of spoiling that can be given have been. 

Being chosen by doggies is never easy but it is rewarding  I'll post pictures tomorrow of her.


----------



## Blakem

jaizei said:


> All I found online was yellow.  Apparently the white/cream is sold out.



Not sure if it helps, but the designer who made its name is Nate Berkus.


----------



## Jacqui

*Morning!​*

Jeff would have loaded early in the dark am near Portland (Clackus or something?), with luck he has a reload and will soon be heading this direction. I am dreaming of having a "date" Tuesday or Wednesday.    
A romantic date of picking up a "stranger" at the truckstop, driving to the Cancer Center to get the chemo pills, then driving to WalMart to get two of his other meds, and then driving him back to his truck. Who says romance is dead?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

See Clackamas is right up the road from us, as far as right up the road is.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> See Clackamas is right up the road from us, as far as right up the road is.



Good thing he got out of there quick then huh?    I told him I thought you were like 2 hrs from Portland.

He just let me know he has a load coming out of ID going to NY. His codriver is from NY and had wanted to get a couple of days at home. So this load is working great for both of them. Oh yea, my hubby has something for me, but he won't tell me what it is. Of course my guess is it's a turtle.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Oof (says my bank account). Pretty sure 50% of my pay goes to pets, 10-15% to savings, about 12% to tax, 3% to gas, and that leaves the final small portion for me. Thankfully I don't have major debt/loans to pay, car payments, or a mortgage... Phew! My boyfriend pays for living costs like food/rent and I cover one utility bill, local transport (better mpg), and pet costs. Plus some food. 

It's those setup costs of new pets that'll get ya every time! 

Back to yesterday, when we showed Ellie the house, she didn't care about the tortoise pen or rodents.. She just wanted the Mazuri tortoise food! She almost got the container open, too... Smart critter she is. 

Maybe we have too many pets when one of them has to bunk in the fireplace... It's sealed off and non functional, so I found it a function! 




Dog food, crate, furminator, ice tea jug to refill the outside water bowl, and leashes. When she's here I'll put up pictures of her. As of now the foster mom has to go get her kids from school so it won't be for a little while.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

At first she cried

Then she slept



Dante is apathetic towards her which is good. Prince keeps staring at her after she growled at him. Will be a while till they can be all together but that's to be expected. 

I figure having 2/3 crated and allowing one out as they behave will let them safely be in the same room, acclimate to scents, and still get people time with no fighting over us and can keep an eye so there's no pee marking. It took Dante a while to warm up to Prince (almost a year before they'd sleep side by side) but now they're inseparable. 

Welcome to the old dogs' home!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> See Clackamas is right up the road from us, as far as right up the road is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing he got out of there quick then huh?    I told him I thought you were like 2 hrs from Portland.
> 
> He just let me know he has a load coming out of ID going to NY. His codriver is from NY and had wanted to get a couple of days at home. So this load is working great for both of them. Oh yea, my hubby has something for me, but he won't tell me what it is. Of course my guess is it's a turtle.
Click to expand...


I had to go through Clackamas this morning as it turns out. I gave the bird to every trucker I passed, figuring if Jeff was one of them, you could tell him it was me. LOL


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> *Morning!​*
> 
> Jeff would have loaded early in the dark am near Portland (Clackus or something?), with luck he has a reload and will soon be heading this direction. I am dreaming of having a "date" Tuesday or Wednesday.
> A romantic date of picking up a "stranger" at the truckstop, driving to the Cancer Center to get the chemo pills, then driving to WalMart to get two of his other meds, and then driving him back to his truck. Who says romance is dead?



Romance is what you make of it.




RosieRedfoot said:


> At first she cried
> 
> Then she slept
> 
> 
> Dante is apathetic towards her which is good. Prince keeps staring at her after she growled at him. Will be a while till they can be all together but that's to be expected.
> 
> I figure having 2/3 crated and allowing one out as they behave will let them safely be in the same room, acclimate to scents, and still get people time with no fighting over us and can keep an eye so there's no pee marking. It took Dante a while to warm up to Prince (almost a year before they'd sleep side by side) but now they're inseparable.
> 
> Welcome to the old dogs' home!



Awww so sweet.. I am so freaking excited for you 




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> See Clackamas is right up the road from us, as far as right up the road is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing he got out of there quick then huh?    I told him I thought you were like 2 hrs from Portland.
> 
> He just let me know he has a load coming out of ID going to NY. His codriver is from NY and had wanted to get a couple of days at home. So this load is working great for both of them. Oh yea, my hubby has something for me, but he won't tell me what it is. Of course my guess is it's a turtle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had to go through Clackamas this morning as it turns out. I gave the bird to every trucker I passed, figuring if Jeff was one of them, you could tell him it was me. LOL
Click to expand...


You are so funny


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

so it looks like I can post pictures from my iPad.


Kerryann, here are those violas that have gone wild and Karen pulls like well weeds.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm gonna double post this but I wanted to share it with my peeps first. I've dealt with these folks a few times and find them to be fair and consistent. This listing is for 1000 broad leaf plantain seeds and although it seems spendy, they reseed if your tortoise lets them last long enough.

Look at this on eBay:

1000 Common Plantain Seeds Edible plant like lettuce & Poison Ivy Treatment !

http://bit.ly/10UZ9z0


----------



## cherylim

Boo!

Sorry for not being around for just about forever, again. Life keeps getting in the way, but now seemed like the perfect time to return! I've probably missed loads. And, I will be rushing off again in a few days. You see, I have a honeymoon to go on...


So, yes, I'm married now! Got married on Saturday. No official pictures through yet, but here are some taken by guests:











The weather here has been spectacular lately. We had lovely weather for the wedding, and it's beautiful today. Hope it stays that way for our honeymoon. Here are a couple of snaps of Emrys enjoying the sun:










Also, six days before the wedding, I did my first official 10k run. Didn't manage to run the whole thing. It was very, very hot. Happy anyway!:






How are you all?!


----------



## Jacqui

I saw you had made a post, so I had to hurry and check it out. Major congrats for the wedding and the race! You did yourself proud it looks like in both cases. Enjoy that honeymoon!


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> so it looks like I can post pictures from my iPad.
> 
> 
> Kerryann, here are those violas that have gone wild and Karen pulls like well weeds.





If they are in your lawn they are weeds.  If they have a designated spot then they are ground cover. This is how I see the world of lawncare.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

These are in the gravel driveway/parking area, and not in a designated spot as it were, just wherever they wish to be.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> so it looks like I can post pictures from my iPad.
> 
> 
> Kerryann, here are those violas that have gone wild and Karen pulls like well weeds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they are in your lawn they are weeds.  If they have a designated spot then they are ground cover. This is how I see the world of lawncare.
Click to expand...




 Thanks for the chuckle! Mine are no longer there  Josh mowed them down, when he was here.


----------



## JoesMum

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



> If they are in your lawn they are weeds.  If they have a designated spot then they are ground cover. This is how I see the world of lawncare.



Almost right. If they are in my lawn, they are tortoise food and Joe grazes them. My husband tries to designate the ones in the borders as weeds and I count them as ground cover... fortunately I do more gardening than he does!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I just heard this and found it to be so applicable to me that I had to share, understand, I stole this one. 
â€œIf my body is found on a jogging trail, guaranteed, I was murdered elsewhere and my body moved!"


----------



## cherylim

I like to consider my garden to be a 'beautiful wildflower meadow'.


----------



## Kerryann

Cheryl you look beautiful!!!!! Congrats to you and your hubs.

Ken you are too funny


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

cherylim said:


> Boo!
> 
> Sorry for not being around for just about forever, again. Life keeps getting in the way, but now seemed like the perfect time to return! I've probably missed loads. And, I will be rushing off again in a few days. You see, I have a honeymoon to go on...
> 
> 
> So, yes, I'm married now! Got married on Saturday. No official pictures through yet, but here are some taken by guests:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The weather here has been spectacular lately. We had lovely weather for the wedding, and it's beautiful today. Hope it stays that way for our honeymoon. Here are a couple of snaps of Emrys enjoying the sun:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, six days before the wedding, I did my first official 10k run. Didn't manage to run the whole thing. It was very, very hot. Happy anyway!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are you all?!



You tell that man Cowboy Ken said, â€œit's about time he made an honest woman of you!" Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Kerryann

I have an ugly meeting today.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

cherylim said:


> Boo!
> 
> Sorry for not being around for just about forever, again. Life keeps getting in the way, but now seemed like the perfect time to return! I've probably missed loads. And, I will be rushing off again in a few days. You see, I have a honeymoon to go on...
> 
> 
> So, yes, I'm married now! Got married on Saturday. No official pictures through yet, but here are some taken by guests:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The weather here has been spectacular lately. We had lovely weather for the wedding, and it's beautiful today. Hope it stays that way for our honeymoon. Here are a couple of snaps of Emrys enjoying the sun:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, six days before the wedding, I did my first official 10k run. Didn't manage to run the whole thing. It was very, very hot. Happy anyway!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are you all?!



Hi!!!!! Congrats on your wedding, you looked beautiful!! A big Congrats on the 10k as well, it doesn't matter how you finished it only matters that you did!!! Emrys is looking great as usual too.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey Mrs. C. ,
How/where you been?


Fine! A drive by posting. I see how you are.


----------



## cherylim

I'm still here! Busy preparing for my honeymoon...I'm closing down my company for more than two weeks. Scary!

Tomorrow I hand over the house key to the lady that's going to be calling in to look after Emrys whilst I'm away. Leaving him for two weeks terrifies me, but I know he's in good hands. I've stocked the fridge up with LOADS of fresh greens and by next week the garden will be full of dandelions again...going to miss him a lot!

Everyone got the amazing sunshine that we've got here?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hey Mrs. C. ,
> How/where you been?
> 
> 
> Fine! A drive by posting. I see how you are.





Sorry, I didn't see this I was going through the other threads. My inlaws were here for the past week and it was a busy week of parades and my eldest had her play and my 6 year old had the world's longest violin recital in the hottest auditorium, and So now i am just recovering! Plus our contractor officially finished the kitchen and started on the living room and I had to fire the electrician for going $2,000 over his kitchen estimate and i need a new one, So lots of not very fun stuff .


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Gotta love when budgets fall through... 

I found some doggie bully treats/toys on clearance today at work. Spent $10 on about $35 of stuff. 

Right now I feel like a Midwesterner because I'm making a casserole for dinner with hash browns and cheddar. No offense to Midwesterners (my mom was born/raised there). 

I bought flowers to plant in my mailbox area and as I'm standing in the checkout it starts getting stormy. I set the plants out there to get a free watering but will plant them tomorrow or the next day I suppose.


----------



## jaizei

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Plus our contractor officially finished the kitchen and started on the living room and I had to fire the electrician for going $2,000 over his kitchen estimate and i need a new one, So lots of not very fun stuff .



How did you originally find your contractors? Did you electrician give you any indication he was going over or was it just a surprise?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

jaizei said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plus our contractor officially finished the kitchen and started on the living room and I had to fire the electrician for going $2,000 over his kitchen estimate and i need a new one, So lots of not very fun stuff .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you originally find your contractors? Did you electrician give you any indication he was going over or was it just a surprise?
Click to expand...


The electrician has been our electrician for years, with no problems. So we decided to go based off of rough quotes with listed minimum's & max amounts based on each job. He finished the kitchen and back deck and was paid. He told us there were a few overages due to issues he ran into and ended that he would send us a bill via email, he ended up re-submitting the original quote to us as a bill with different numbers on it. It was our mistake not signing a contract based on the amount of work needed. So we disputed some charges, paid him and told him that he will not be needed for the rest of the job's he quoted. I am always willing to pay more if the person basically a decent human. I really liked him for the simple fact that I knew my family and I were in no danger from him. Oh well.




CtTortoiseMom said:


> jaizei said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plus our contractor officially finished the kitchen and started on the living room and I had to fire the electrician for going $2,000 over his kitchen estimate and i need a new one, So lots of not very fun stuff .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you originally find your contractors? Did you electrician give you any indication he was going over or was it just a surprise?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The electrician has been our electrician for years, with no problems. So we decided to go based off of rough quotes with listed minimum's & max amounts based on each job. He finished the kitchen and back deck and was paid. He told us there were a few overages due to issues he ran into and ended that he would send us a bill via email, he ended up re-submitting the original quote to us as a bill with different numbers on it. It was our mistake not signing a contract based on the amount of work needed. So we disputed some charges, paid him and told him that he will not be needed for the rest of the job's he quoted. I am always willing to pay more if the person basically a decent human. I really liked him for the simple fact that I knew my family and I were in no danger from him. Oh well.
Click to expand...


Oh yeah, and it was a complete surprise when we got his "overages" we were thinking 2-500 more max and it was like $2250!!


----------



## jaizei

I suppose I am naive, but I think it's embarrassing having to go back and ask for more money after the job is done if a quote was given. I can't imagine doing it myself.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

jaizei said:


> I suppose I am naive, but I think it's embarrassing having to go back and ask for more money after the job is done if a quote was given. I can't imagine doing it myself.



You are hired!


----------



## Yvonne G

RosieRedfoot said:


> Right now I feel like a Midwesterner because I'm making a casserole for dinner with hash browns and cheddar. No offense to Midwesterners (my mom was born/raised there).



I thought in the mid-west casseroles were called hot dish.


----------



## Kerryann

RosieRedfoot said:


> Gotta love when budgets fall through...
> 
> I found some doggie bully treats/toys on clearance today at work. Spent $10 on about $35 of stuff.
> 
> Right now I feel like a Midwesterner because I'm making a casserole for dinner with hash browns and cheddar. No offense to Midwesterners (my mom was born/raised there).
> 
> I bought flowers to plant in my mailbox area and as I'm standing in the checkout it starts getting stormy. I set the plants out there to get a free watering but will plant them tomorrow or the next day I suppose.



I am a midwesterner and I made tofu squares with veggies for dinner 




Yvonne G said:


> RosieRedfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right now I feel like a Midwesterner because I'm making a casserole for dinner with hash browns and cheddar. No offense to Midwesterners (my mom was born/raised there).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought in the mid-west casseroles were called hot dish.
Click to expand...


I have never heard that. Casseroles are those things that go between delicious and disgusting very easily. They always have components that can to go soggy if not cooked right. Now this has me thinking that I never make veggy casseroles. I will have to think of something fun.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

So my two year old is at that super fun age where he lay's on his face crying when he doesn't get his way. But, he will not compromise his own comfort for the sake of a tantrum and will run to the nearest rug instead of laying on the hard floor....


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> So my two year old is at that super fun age where he lay's on his face crying when he doesn't get his way. But, he will not compromise his own comfort for the sake of a tantrum and will run to the nearest rug instead of laying on the hard floor....



Awww but he's so cute  
I am sorry about your contractor. 
My inlaws will be in town this weekend.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my two year old is at that super fun age where he lay's on his face crying when he doesn't get his way. But, he will not compromise his own comfort for the sake of a tantrum and will run to the nearest rug instead of laying on the hard floor....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awww but he's so cute
> I am sorry about your contractor. My inlaws will be in town this weekend.
Click to expand...

Thanks & them's the breaks I guess... just to be clear in case my contracter ever happened to be on pretend chat on TFO... My contracter is awesome and still working away. Hi Jason . My electrician is who I let go.


----------



## sibi

Erin, you boy is too cute. And he's smart to use the rug to throw a tantrum. Too funny;-)

My hubby went on a business trip to New Orleans. I couldn't go with him because there's no one to take care of my sullies. He tells me that the food here is as good as the food we had in Israel. Man, I've got to find a tort-sitter! Next time he leaves town, I want to go with him.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

sibi said:
 

> My vet drops her baby tort off here when she leaves town. She's lucky. You should be as well. Nice to see you on.
> 
> 
> And I sent you an email today, so it's nice to see you surface on the forum.


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Erin, you boy is too cute. And he's smart to use the rug to throw a tantrum. Too funny;-)
> 
> My hubby went on a business trip to New Orleans. I couldn't go with him because there's no one to take care of my sullies. He tells me that the food here is as good as the food we had in Israel. Man, I've got to find a tort-sitter! Next time he leaves town, I want to go with him.



Oh you do for sure. Mikey and I try to do our business trips together and it makes them more fun.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sibi, I just learned about Andrea. So now I shall cut you some slack. Did you lose power at all?


Today I finished the â€œnewest" sulcata pen. I've yet to add any furniture yet other than some shades/hides. Now, Fred seems small. Great, I'll have to post the picture later as it seems I'm unable to do so now. It's an oddball shape, but the shortest â€œside" is 40'.


Correction; 32'


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I like how this makes my barn look like its falling over or built at an angle.


----------



## mike taylor

Yep ,looks like you didn't use a level on your barn . 

Sent from my C771 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Erin, you boy is too cute. And he's smart to use the rug to throw a tantrum. Too funny;-)
> 
> My hubby went on a business trip to New Orleans. I couldn't go with him because there's no one to take care of my sullies. He tells me that the food here is as good as the food we had in Israel. Man, I've got to find a tort-sitter! Next time he leaves town, I want to go with him.



I got some Israeli olives that were all natural and no preservatives tonight Sibi. I thought of you as I was buying them. They were so much better tasting than standard green olives. They had more flavor. I thought I was crazy so I said nothing to Mikey and had him try them and he was like oh these are good. 




mike taylor said:


> Yep ,looks like you didn't use a level on your barn .
> 
> Sent from my C771 using TortForum mobile app



Or on the fence


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Yep ,looks like you didn't use a level on your barn .



When I walk down to the bottom of our property, we live on a gentle slope. Coming back up to the house, we live on a freakin hillside.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> mike taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep ,looks like you didn't use a level on your barn .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I walk down to the bottom of our property, we live on a gentle slope. Coming back up to the house, we live on a freakin hillside.
Click to expand...


I live on the top of a mountain after a long bike ride. Actually it does make me realize that I do live on the top of a hill.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Any surprise that Karen and I are hill folk?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Everyone in the Pacific Northwest get outside!!!! Hurry. The space station is crossing from southwest to northeast tonight at 9:41.


----------



## sibi

Hi everyone. Sorry I haven't been on lately, but I started my cardiovascular therapy last week and I've been working out 3 days a week. That has kept me busy because I have to do what I usually do, only I start later. I do think of my friends here daily. My hubby comes home tomorrow! Can't wait. He's taking me out to dinner when he gets home. Need to go to sleep now since I have to get up very early tomorrow. I hope to get back with you all later tomorrow.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Good Morning


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Hi everyone. Sorry I haven't been on lately, but I started my cardiovascular therapy last week and I've been working out 3 days a week. That has kept me busy because I have to do what I usually do, only I start later. I do think of my friends here daily. My hubby comes home tomorrow! Can't wait. He's taking me out to dinner when he gets home. Need to go to sleep now since I have to get up very early tomorrow. I hope to get back with you all later tomorrow.


It is awesome news that you are feeling well enough to work out. I hope you have a good day and a fun dinner with your hubs. 



CtTortoiseMom said:


> Good Morning


Good morning and happy FRIDAY!!!


----------



## SpdTrtl

YAY for Friday! I am so sick of reports and spreadsheets...I just want to go play outside.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

We're getting the rain and some wind from Andrea here. Nothing too serious though. 

We're working on introducing the new dog Ellie. Dante (first dog) is fine with her. When she tries to play too rough he does a tiny growl and sits and she stops. When she's around hyper Prince she gets super excited and starts barking and Prince raises his hackles and barks like "back off" to her, but she takes it as a play bark and tries to paw him. He's just unsure of this all and we hope with gradual introductions on neutral territory that he can accept her. She's the kind of dog that feeds off energy and with Dante she sits by him calmly, with Prince she jumps around and tries to wrestle him... 

Wish it would stop dumping rain so I could work on walking them as a pack to burn off energy and establish a bond.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Rain here too. Although, I am having fun playing puzzles with my son. My daughter is going on a dinner cruise tonight as part of her 8th grade graduation and they did not cancel it because of rain, so I am a little worried about that!

Whats up with you all. Cowboy must have had a lot of rain a few days ago because that's what my next few days look like.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Nope. We've been dry here. I think you're getting rain from that tropical storm Andrea, that hie Sibi. From what I could see, it was heading up the eastern seaboard. That would include you on the outskirts. Last night I watched the ISS fly over. That was interesting to see in that its like 215 miles above us.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Oh, that makes sense re: the hurricane. 

My husband love looking at the stars and such we take the kids to rural fields with no street or house lights to interfere and look through my husbands telescope. In truth the kids and I look for five minutes and then play flashlight tag while my husband looks up for hours!!
Here's his....


It temporarily lives in the basement until we finish the attic and put two large skylights in


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Holy telescope, that's a real one! We've got no outside lighting that we don't control. We barely have a city glow from town either in that town is small and eight miles and a couple valleys away.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Holy telescope, that's a real one! We've got no outside lighting that we don't control. We barely have a city glow from town either in that town is small and eight miles and a couple valleys away.



Yah, he doesn't do anything half way. He is in an astronomy club but I call it an "astrology" club to mess with him.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ask him what house Jupiter is in and when he answers, tell him that's what the palm reader said! Smiley face thing here.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ask him what house Jupiter is in and when he answers, tell him that's what the palm reader said! Smiley face thing here.



When he got back from his first meeting I asked of he was a Pisces or did he discover he was in truth a cancer!!!! He was not pleased.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I'm not wanting to work tonight since last Friday every customer was being quite rude and we were stuck 20 minutes after closing for shoppers that wouldn't leave. 

My bf and I have been together for 2 years now. I figure he hasn't left me yet for my pet obsession or oddness so that's always a good thing


----------



## Kerryann

RosieRedfoot said:


> I'm not wanting to work tonight since last Friday every customer was being quite rude and we were stuck 20 minutes after closing for shoppers that wouldn't leave.
> 
> My bf and I have been together for 2 years now. I figure he hasn't left me yet for my pet obsession or oddness so that's always a good thing



That is a good thing 
I got my front porch all summer perty today. 
Mikeys parents are coming tomorrow and we going kayaking. It took me over an hour to clean the house tonight. It was like an episode of hoarders buried alive in here 
I am finally watching game of thrones and it's wonderful.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> RosieRedfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not wanting to work tonight since last Friday every customer was being quite rude and we were stuck 20 minutes after closing for shoppers that wouldn't leave.
> 
> My bf and I have been together for 2 years now. I figure he hasn't left me yet for my pet obsession or oddness so that's always a good thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a good thing
> I got my front porch all summer perty today.
> Mikeys parents are coming tomorrow and we going kayaking. It took me over an hour to clean the house tonight. It was like an episode of hoarders buried alive in here
> I am finally watching game of thrones and it's wonderful.
Click to expand...


The last episode of Gameof Thrones was nuts! I cannot wait for the season finale!!!


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieRedfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not wanting to work tonight since last Friday every customer was being quite rude and we were stuck 20 minutes after closing for shoppers that wouldn't leave.
> 
> My bf and I have been together for 2 years now. I figure he hasn't left me yet for my pet obsession or oddness so that's always a good thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a good thing
> I got my front porch all summer perty today.
> Mikeys parents are coming tomorrow and we going kayaking. It took me over an hour to clean the house tonight. It was like an episode of hoarders buried alive in here
> I am finally watching game of thrones and it's wonderful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The last episode of Gameof Thrones was nuts! I cannot wait for the season finale!!!
Click to expand...

I am three or four episodes in


----------



## sibi

It only took you an hour to clean your house? It takes me all day to do mine. It takes my cleaning lady 5 hours. You must not have had too much to do, or else your thyroid must be on overdrive.


CtTortoiseMom said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieRedfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not wanting to work tonight since last Friday every customer was being quite rude and we were stuck 20 minutes after closing for shoppers that wouldn't leave.
> 
> My bf and I have been together for 2 years now. I figure he hasn't left me yet for my pet obsession or oddness so that's always a good thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a good thing
> I got my front porch all summer perty today.
> Mikeys parents are coming tomorrow and we going kayaking. It took me over an hour to clean the house tonight. It was like an episode of hoarders buried alive in here
> I am finally watching game of thrones and it's wonderful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The last episode of Gameof Thrones was nuts! I cannot wait for the season finale!!!
Click to expand...



Cowboy, I like the pen you built for your sully. You need to get some plants in there, but it's really nice. I missed you all. My hubby came home today, and he got me a tablet from his seminar. That's cool!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Speaking of thyroid I was just taken off of my thyroid meds and put on a non synthetic med called Armour. It is not synthetic because it is dried pig thyroid, yum!! 
We are watching old Arrested Developement so we can start watching the new ones that came out a couple of weeks ago, yay!


----------



## sibi

How does a dried pig thyroid help you?


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Speaking of thyroid I was just taken off of my thyroid meds and put on a non synthetic med called Armour. It is not synthetic because it is dried pig thyroid, yum!!
> We are watching old Arrested Developement so we can start watching the new ones that came out a couple of weeks ago, yay!



eek.. that would kill me.  No literally since I am so allergic to piggies.


----------



## Kerryann

Oh no, Mikes dad just went into the hospital for kidney stones.  my Mikey is worried even though he knows it's not serious.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

sibi said:


> How does a dried pig thyroid help you?



It is very similiar to our thyroid. It is why we are able to use pig valves in our heart. I have Hashimotos Thyroiditis which is a disease that for some reason makes a person's body create antibodies to attack the thyroid as if it is an infection. Then as the body attacks it slows down all function of the thyroid. It messes with metabolism, temperature control and so many other things. This dried thyroid is supposed to restore propper function to my thyroid without the side effects of the synthetic I was on. It is day 3 and it's hard to tell but I do feel like I have more energy so my fingers are crossed that it is working!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

CtTortoiseMom said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does a dried pig thyroid help you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is very similiar to our thyroid. It is why we are able to use pig valves in our heart. I have Hashimotos Thyroiditis which is a disease that for some reason makes a person's body create antibodies to attack the thyroid as if it is an infection. Then as the body attacks it slows down all function of the thyroid. It messes with metabolism, temperature control and so many other things. This dried thyroid is supposed to restore propper function to my thyroid without the side effects of the synthetic I was on. It is day 3 and it's hard to tell but I do feel like I have more energy so my fingers are crossed that it is working!
Click to expand...


Do you have a taste of bacon now?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Haha, no bacon taste but everything I have read online say's NOT to smell it, do I'm not gunna!! I will however try to get Rob too. 

Dagny know's how to do Saturday mornings....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Are you still getting rain? Smelling it sounds nasty. You've got kids, have one of them smell it.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Are you still getting rain? Smelling it sounds nasty. You've got kids, have one of them smell it.



Rain ended at 6am two rivers near me flooded but it is not near either house, so that is good!! We got 5 inches in 12 hours!! Records were broken in my little slice of the world. 

Sorry about your FIL Kerryann kidney stones hurt!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

5" is alot! You're pretty far from Florida, I'd blame Canada!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

The news peeps are saying it was the hurricane. We are far from FL and about an hour from the coast too. It is interesting the way my family is all on the east coast in NC, MD & CT & we all got nailed by this hurricane.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Brings new meaning to, â€œweathering the storm with family".


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



CtTortoiseMom said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does a dried pig thyroid help you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is very similiar to our thyroid. It is why we are able to use pig valves in our heart. I have Hashimotos Thyroiditis which is a disease that for some reason makes a person's body create antibodies to attack the thyroid as if it is an infection. Then as the body attacks it slows down all function of the thyroid. It messes with metabolism, temperature control and so many other things. This dried thyroid is supposed to restore propper function to my thyroid without the side effects of the synthetic I was on. It is day 3 and it's hard to tell but I do feel like I have more energy so my fingers are crossed that it is working!
Click to expand...


My hubs always warns my doctors before surgeries not to use any pig stuff. Pigs are close genetically to us so they also use them for some small bone transplants like in your mouth.
I am hopeful for you too Erin 




CtTortoiseMom said:


> Haha, no bacon taste but everything I have read online say's NOT to smell it, do I'm not gunna!! I will however try to get Rob too.
> 
> Dagny know's how to do Saturday mornings....



My client had me up at 4 with site problems. I'm dragging tail now. Mikes dad was released and ifs on his way here. What a trooper




CtTortoiseMom said:


> The news peeps are saying it was the hurricane. We are far from FL and about an hour from the coast too. It is interesting the way my family is all on the east coast in NC, MD & CT & we all got nailed by this hurricane.



It was supposed to be 75 and sunny today but it's 60 and cloudy.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Found my little robo dwarf ham dead in his nest. Thought he was sleeping till he didn't move when I lifted his hut. He had food, water, and a clean cage so I think it was just his time. He was a rescued guy of unknown age (at least 2.5-3) which is a decent hamster lifespan. RIP little Hamfast. Guess the powers that be don't want me to have more than 6 pets. 

I'm not too saddened by his death since I gave him a spoiled last few months and he was a ripe age.


----------



## Kerryann

RosieRedfoot said:


> Found my little robo dwarf ham dead in his nest. Thought he was sleeping till he didn't move when I lifted his hut. He had food, water, and a clean cage so I think it was just his time. He was a rescued guy of unknown age (at least 2.5-3) which is a decent hamster lifespan. RIP little Hamfast. Guess the powers that be don't want me to have more than 6 pets.
> 
> I'm not too saddened by his death since I gave him a spoiled last few months and he was a ripe age.



Aww I am still sorry about your loss. He is so cute and he had a good last time.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Thanks. I think I had a feeling he wouldn't be around much longer so it makes it easier. I suspected he'd pass soon so I gave him extra of his favorite foods this last week. 

On a random note, I got a new Coach purse on clearance at the coach outlet for $62! Was $179 originally so I couldn't pass it up. I'm not one to care about fashion or even dressing up but every woman who's anyone here in the south has to have Coach, lol. 

I have Saturday through Tuesday morning off work (somehow) so I should be able to plant my flowers. Will post a picture when they're all planted.


----------



## Kerryann

RosieRedfoot said:


> Thanks. I think I had a feeling he wouldn't be around much longer so it makes it easier. I suspected he'd pass soon so I gave him extra of his favorite foods this last week.
> 
> On a random note, I got a new Coach purse on clearance at the coach outlet for $62! Was $179 originally so I couldn't pass it up. I'm not one to care about fashion or even dressing up but every woman who's anyone here in the south has to have Coach, lol.
> 
> I have Saturday through Tuesday morning off work (somehow) so I should be able to plant my flowers. Will post a picture when they're all planted.



Having days off is fun. I need to take some more time off. In good work news I figured out this issue that keeps giving my site issues. 
I need to weed my flower beds


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I removed the divider from the gerbil/hamster split 55 gallon and scraped away the excess silicone after disinfecting both sides. Only one broken xacto blade and no sliced fingers so it's a success! Acetone worked well to remove the dried silicone film left behind. Here are the gerbils in their new mansion:





I need to update my signature.. And get to bed because I just realized it's almost 1:30!! Holy cannoli time flew by today.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I killed chat with gerbils... Buuut I did plant my flowers in the rain. Here they are:


----------



## Jacqui

RosieRedfoot said:


> I killed chat with gerbils... Buuut I did plant my flowers in the rain. Here they are:



It looks very nice.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

The Daylillies are red/yellow and are just starting to bud, so hopefully I can get some good pics when they bloom


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It's bacon Sunday!!!!!!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

We're having BLT's for dinner  

Wait... Is every Sunday bacon Sunday?


----------



## Jacqui

RosieRedfoot said:


> We're having BLT's for dinner
> 
> Wait... Is every Sunday bacon Sunday?



I have been so hungry for BLT, well for me it's BTs.  Will be another month most likely before I can have one.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yes. Tradition mandates Sunday is always bacon Sunday.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yes. Tradition mandates Sunday is always bacon Sunday.



I took my piggy pill so I guess I participated . Today we had friends over that are strict vegan's like Rob so for me it was Cous Cous, kale orzo salad and the like. they have two daughters and they are a year apart, the youngest is a little over one year and the eldest a little over two years old. I am so glad my three are so spread out because it is a lot of work having two babies!!


----------



## Kerryann

We went to the river and kayaked for five hours. We went up river and it was windy and blowing at us all the way up. We got up into the lake and the waves were huge from the wind. Then it started raining and we got in our kayaks and rushed back towards the river. We got lost finding the river in the lake because there were so many choices. Finally as we were figuring out where to go we saw baby storks and the sun started shining. When we got back across the dam in the river I laid back like a sea lion in my kayak and only used my paddle to keep me headed in the right direction


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Glad you found your way back! 

Tomorrow we're heading up to North Carolina to Craigslist sell some things and go back to check out ikea and supposedly a good po'boy restaurant place. 

Been craving a shrimp po'boy for a while now! I dare say when done properly they are better than even a BLT! 

Sorry for the blasphemy, Ken


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> We went to the river and kayaked for five hours. We went up river and it was windy and blowing at us all the way up. We got up into the lake and the waves were huge from the wind. Then it started raining and we got in our kayaks and rushed back towards the river. We got lost finding the river in the lake because there were so many choices. Finally as we were figuring out where to go we saw baby storks and the sun started shining. When we got back across the dam in the river I laid back like a sea lion in my kayak and only used my paddle to keep me headed in the right direction



Baby storks sound so cute! The cutest thing in my day was this evening, watching Wormie (a solid black cat) playing with a fairly new stray who is pure white. No idea yet if it is a male or a female, but for now the name is Ghost. I also realized that is I am laying down on the swing and not moving, the wilder cats tend to ignore me being there. 

I had some happy moments today, one of which was discovering that finally (weeks behind the rest) one of my older hardy hibiscus is coming back to life. I also have this pair of turtles who have been in captivity their entire life I believe, They are like 7 years old or so, if I recall right. I got them last fall and just this week tried putting them into their outdoor pool. Problems happened, when I realized neither of them knew they could dive deep. They would do only shallow dives into the water and always had part of their shell above water.  So every day night I had to bring them in for safety reasons. Well finally today they are actually going completely under water. 

*sitting and wondering if I would like a shrimp po'boy*


----------



## Jacqui

*It's Monday morning! Time to rise and shine!! *​

So whatcha all have plans to do this week?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm going to be expanding the russian pen, and predator proofing it at the same time.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Wellâ€¦we'll see. As it stands, I'm having a rough go of it getting motivated. This past weekend, I did somewhere in the neighborhood of eight + hours driving, and only about 1/4 of that was back country, the balance was interstate. We did though, as a result of all this, have our man child here, (when we need something moved, we say,â€œget Bamm-Bamm). And then Sunday night, we got together with my baby girl, (fine,she's 24) for dinner. All in all a great weekend aside from the driving bits. 
Gene Rodenbarry lied to me with the whole, â€œ2 to transport", deal.


Portland will be having a, â€œnaked bike riding event." Organizers say its to bring awareness about how vulnerable bicyclists are. I'm afraid it may bring awareness to why the participants need to participate in such extreme exercise programsâ€¦too visual? Sorry.


----------



## Deltadawn465

Geez, finally get a chance to check back in here (still don t have my tortoise, life interrupts) and there s talk of naked people? Thought this site was about tortoises ?!?! Talk of tortoises without shells I would get.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Deltadawn465 said:


> Geez, finally get a chance to check back in here (still don t have my tortoise, life interrupts) and there s talk of naked people? Thought this site was about tortoises ?!?! Talk of tortoises without shells I would get.



Apparently, you've never been to Portland, Oregon! The show, Portlandia is pretty much reality.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I only ever really mountain bike and I always wear the bike shorts with butt pads built in because I will get bruises and it realky hurts. So my only real thought about the naked bike ride is that I hope they have padded seats!!!!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Keep Portland Weird! And full of hipsters, lol. 

But Voodoo Doughnuts is pretty delicious even if some of their names aren't suitable for a PG forum, lol.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

â€œThe dream of the 90's is alive in Portland, all the hot chicks wear glassesâ€¦"


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

My friends sister came for a visit from Portland and said that my husband and I would totally fit in there because i have short hair and he has a handle bar mustache and we both have tattoos. It's nice to know i'd fit in somewhere


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I, don't fit in, in Portland. I drink Coors, not backyard microbrew or wine, and I simply love eating dead animals. That, and I openly laugh.


----------



## Deltadawn465

Sounds like you d fit right in in Texas!


Sounds like you d fit right in in Texas!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

That and I don't smoke pot, but I roll my own cigarettes, and that causes some confusion until my rodeo belt bucket is seen and with my straw cowboyâ€¦well, it may take a few minutes, but ultimately it's figured out.


*hat,


----------



## RosieRedfoot

They keep interrupting my nerdy watching of through the wormhole with screeching alerts of being under a tornado watch. Hope one doesn't form!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Better warned and nothing, than nothing. 
We don't get tornadoes here, but we do get volcanos blowing and earthquakes. The only warning we get is that we're overdue by something like 500 years for a huge volcano blow and/or earthquake.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Wellâ€¦we'll see. As it stands, I'm having a rough go of it getting motivated. This past weekend, I did somewhere in the neighborhood of eight + hours driving, and only about 1/4 of that was back country, the balance was interstate. We did though, as a result of all this, have our man child here, (when we need something moved, we say,â€œget Bamm-Bamm). And then Sunday night, we got together with my baby girl, (fine,she's 24) for dinner. All in all a great weekend aside from the driving bits.
> Gene Rodenbarry lied to me with the whole, â€œ2 to transport", deal.
> 
> 
> Portland will be having a, â€œnaked bike riding event." Organizers say its to bring awareness about how vulnerable bicyclists are. I'm afraid it may bring awareness to why the participants need to participate in such extreme exercise programsâ€¦too visual? Sorry.





it could either be bad or good depending on who participates and which angle you are at. 
I wear the bike seats too and it's the only way I ride.
I woke this morning with a cramp in my neck from the kayaking.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Well, no tornado. Was driving though through the midst of the thunderstorm on the freeway and it was raining so hard that most of the cars pulled off to stop. I kept going with my wipers on full and flashers going but visibility was no more than 10-20 feet. But made it safely and got a free car wash. 

Thankfully the dogs did okay being crated for the 8 hours we were gone (3 longer than expected) with no accidents. 

Had a po'boy for dinner and found one of the locations of our favorite ice cream (place shut down nearest us) so was a welcome treat even in the rain 

My lily decided to bloom today too:


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Glad no tornado. No volcanic eruptions here either. 
I just entered the, â€œShow Us Those Legs" contest. Everyone else ought to, as well.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

What leg contest?


Just found it. I'll try to submit one


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Glad no tornado. No volcanic eruptions here either.
> I just entered the, â€œShow Us Those Legs" contest. Everyone else ought to, as well.



Where is the contest and when are they streaming the video? Are you practicing your cat walk?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad no tornado. No volcanic eruptions here either.
> I just entered the, â€œShow Us Those Legs" contest. Everyone else ought to, as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the contest and when are they streaming the video? Are you practicing your cat walk?
Click to expand...


I'm practicing my man-prancercize...only trying to pick the best pants to wear now. 
Kerryann, perhaps this link deal will work 


http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-72808.html


----------



## Jacqui

RosieRedfoot said:


> My lily decided to bloom today too:



It's very pretty! I have a weakness for daylilies, I have some in every enclosure I do and it's usually the very first thing in it too.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

That lily got pelted by rain and fell off. But another one bloomed!


----------



## theelectraco

Can you guys help me out real quick .

Do you think $85 is a good deal for this bird cage? It is brand new and normally $200-300. 

I am having such a hard time selling it and can't figure out why lol. I thought it was a steal...but maybe not ?

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/pet/3856717645.html


0.1.0 Dachshund
0.0.1 Redfoot
1.0.0 Greek 
0.0.1 Crested Gecko


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Seems like a deal to me! Just keep reposting every few days to keep it current since most people don't look past the top 100 ads.


----------



## theelectraco

Yah I just changed the ad a little and renewed it. I think cus it's so damn small there isn't really much that can go in there in my opinion.


0.1.0 Dachshund
0.0.1 Redfoot
1.0.0 Greek


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I'm having a similiar issue but it isn't a cage i cannot sell, it's my old house!! 

Anywhooo, how are you all? Has school ended in your area's yet? Yesterday would have been the kids last day but we had to make up snow days so school ends next Thursday instead.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I just got this from my punk nephew;

Off to Indonesia....China, Bali, komodo, sumatra, Burma and japan. Call u about torts when I get back in 3 weeks

Punk is the nicest thing I can say.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I just got this from my punk nephew;
> 
> Off to Indonesia....China, Bali, komodo, sumatra, Burma and japan. Call u about torts when I get back in 3 weeks
> 
> Punk is the nicest thing I can say.



We have a few friends like that and they always say they are coming "home" for a few but mean they are going to NYC and think we can just go to the city for the weekend whenever they appear. 

Our friend Brian is in China getting his MD and he keeps emailing us telling us to visit. I wish I had that life!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

My nephew is one of the curators of the reptile house at a large zoo that helps support various conservatories. So gets to sort of audit, hang out at these places.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> My nephew is one of the curators of the reptile house at a large zoo that helps support various conservatories. So gets to sort of audit, hang out at these places.


That is really cool!! I want to be him when I grow up!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I tell people that all the time.


He has found ploughshare torts in the wild.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad no tornado. No volcanic eruptions here either.
> I just entered the, â€œShow Us Those Legs" contest. Everyone else ought to, as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the contest and when are they streaming the video? Are you practicing your cat walk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm practicing my man-prancercize...only trying to pick the best pants to wear now.
> Kerryann, perhaps this link deal will work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-72808.html
Click to expand...

I am off to look at barbie outfits  Â Bettuce has some perty legs.Â 
Are you gonna wear the cowboy hat when you prancercize?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Umm, of course...


----------



## sibi

Good Morning to all!!! It's gonna be a scorcher today. Here in Florida were are expecting a high of 95 degrees.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We'll be have some showers with upper 60's. The russian tortoises are dancing a jig, they love it.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



sibi said:


> Good Morning to all!!! It's gonna be a scorcher today. Here in Florida were are expecting a high of 95 degrees.


I am jealous. It's going to be 80 and rainy today


----------



## Deltadawn465

Cowboy_Ken said:


> My nephew is one of the curators of the reptile house at a large zoo that helps support various conservatories. So gets to sort of audit, hang out at these places.



Wow, Cowboy, that s pretty cool about your nephew. Sounds like an interesting guy.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Deltadawn, the only problem I've got with him is he lives way to far away from me. We equally enjoy each others company.


----------



## Deltadawn465

I bet you do! Shared interests & all. Does he have his own collection or is it just confined to his job?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Supposed to be warm here too. 96 today but feeling 10 degrees warmer due to humidity. Guess it's good I'll be inside at work from 12-4 (even if I'd rather read books in front of the fan or catch up on housework). 

I know I don't want to work retail forever. I just don't know what I want to do! Maybe I should be a turtle herder  

Might try seeing if the local pet store that will open soon needs an animal caretaker or something... Even cashiering at a pet store where I don't have to sign people up for credit cards would be welcome, lol.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

He has a very extensive personal collection.




RosieRedfoot said:


> I'm sorry, but I may have hung up on you yesterday. Lol.


----------



## Deltadawn465

I bet you do! Shared interests & all. Does he have his own collection or is it just confined to his job?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Deltadawn465 said:


> I bet you do! Shared interests & all. Does he have his own collection or is it just confined to his job?



See above â€¦


----------



## Deltadawn465

Sorry missed that . Also double posted . Guess I need more coffee!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Coffee good!!!! Me like coffee.


I just had one of what I call, â€œKarens hippy granola bars", and it wasn't too bad. Bacon would have been better, but, alas, it's not Bacon Sunday.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Hi all its 65 here and cloudy and windy. We had field day at my 6yo's school today, I love field day!! I wish I could do field days at school for a living


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Ken I don't call people to sign them up, I do it at the register. 

Can't wait... Have tonight and tomorrow off work!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

RosieRedfoot said:


> Ken I don't call people to sign them up, I do it at the register.
> 
> Can't wait... Have tonight and tomorrow off work!



I'm glad then that it wasn't you. My harsh tongue and your delicate ears as it were.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Lol "delicate" ears. I grew up in a trucker family so I doubt anything you said could have hurt my sensibilities.

Feeling toasty out there..


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

CtTortoiseMom said:


> . We had field day at my 6yo's school today, I love field day!! I wish I could do field days at school for a living



What, pray tell, is field day? I spent the afternoon at Karen's clinic today, working on the aquarium they have in the waiting room. I'm not an aquarium guy, but I've an engineering background so it works in my brain. Me doing this, enabled Karen to focus on clients and their critters. Plus it got me out of the hills for a few hours, (which is always good)!


----------



## Kerryann

It was 80 and rainy. We are supposed to get a bad storm tonight with tornados.
Today was crazy at work. Well I'm home but still working. I had meetings until 2 pm them ran through the streets of Detroit to a bakery to but my intern a cake for his last day and birthday. He's off school for the summer. 
I got a new project today and it's huge. I had to deploy a team of people just to onboard it. I'm kinda excited about it. 
I got some strawberries today and they tasted like running alcohol. I was afraid to give the torts the tops. 
Tomorrow is going to be insane. I have a symposium in the morning and a project kick off in the afternoon and this community and student development meeting in the afternoon with the downtown cios. Tomorrow is going to be insane.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

My tomorrow is mild compared to yours. I'll be taking tortoises outside, watch them while drinking coffee, then, when I can't stand it any longer, I'll go back to the clinic and replace the lift table motor. Oh, and my vet friend who's sulcata I've been baby sitting while she did the vacation thing, will be stopping by to pick hers up.


----------



## Vickie

Cowboy_Ken said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> . We had field day at my 6yo's school today, I love field day!! I wish I could do field days at school for a living
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What, pray tell, is field day? I spent the afternoon at Karen's clinic today, working on the aquarium they have in the waiting room. I'm not an aquarium guy, but I've an engineering background so it works in my brain. Me doing this, enabled Karen to focus on clients and their critters. Plus it got me out of the hills for a few hours, (which is always good)!
Click to expand...


If is anything like the ones here a field day is they go out and compete each other in sports. Doing things like relays etc...etc. Kids have tons of fun and parents have a great time watching.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here I was think field trip day.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Vickie said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> . We had field day at my 6yo's school today, I love field day!! I wish I could do field days at school for a living
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What, pray tell, is field day? I spent the afternoon at Karen's clinic today, working on the aquarium they have in the waiting room. I'm not an aquarium guy, but I've an engineering background so it works in my brain. Me doing this, enabled Karen to focus on clients and their critters. Plus it got me out of the hills for a few hours, (which is always good)!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If is anything like the ones here a field day is they go out and compete each other in sports. Doing things like relays etc...etc. Kids have tons of fun and parents have a great time watching.
Click to expand...

Yep, that is it. But since these were Kindergarten - 2nd graders the sports were very mild like water balloon toss, tug of war, and the like. I ran the tug of war station and it was pure joy and a great arm work out. 

@Ken, you do as much volunteering as I do. Rob says I have a gift for finding job's that take a lot of time and dont pay me.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> My tomorrow is mild compared to yours. I'll be taking tortoises outside, watch them while drinking coffee, then, when I can't stand it any longer, I'll go back to the clinic and replace the lift table motor. Oh, and my vet friend who's sulcata I've been baby sitting while she did the vacation thing, will be stopping by to pick hers up.



And you gave it back?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I will be tomorrow.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> I will be tomorrow.



I'm just kidding.. I don't wanna give my tortoise sitter any ideas. 
I have toe cramps and can't go to sleep.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It's Little Ricky's sibling. Looking as good and bigger than Little Ricky. She a very good mom.


Aren't you having storms right now?


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> It's Little Ricky's sibling. Looking as good and bigger than Little Ricky. She a very good mom.
> 
> 
> Aren't you having storms right now?





Yes I just got an alert to my phone about severe weather


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I looked at the radar map for the Detroit area about 2 hrs. ago, and it look real bad. To my untrained eye.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I just got this from my nephew;

Hi everyone! 

We made it to Indonesia. Had to sleep in the China airport for six hours but it was good for us! We made it to Bali and immediately bought a plane ticket to Flores to see Komodo dragons. We are leaving port in an hour! We will be out in the sea island hopping for a couple days. It's sooooooo beautiful here! The water is my favorite color!!!

Here is a picture of Labanbajo harbor.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I just got this from my nephew;
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> We made it to Indonesia. Had to sleep in the China airport for six hours but it was good for us! We made it to Bali and immediately bought a plane ticket to Flores to see Komodo dragons. We are leaving port in an hour! We will be out in the sea island hopping for a couple days. It's sooooooo beautiful here! The water is my favorite color!!!
> 
> Here is a picture of Labanbajo harbor.


Omg I want to Marry him and live that life. Last nihgt I was showing Rob a resort I wanted to go to in Bali. He said it was really beautiful but did not want to go to Indonesia. & then I read the above


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'll keep posting his emails. At some point they need to get new SIM cards for their phones and what not because systems are so different there. This is how I live vicariously through him. Take my hand and join me. Lol.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Where is everyone?


----------



## Deltadawn465

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Where is everyone?



Probably creeped out by the 'take my hand' comment.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Truly LOL at that. Priceless.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Too funny! I am here. 

Dear Summer, why is it 55 degrees, dark & rainy for the second week? Where are you . 

This weather is truly depressing! I am freezing!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm on my way to island hop. 
(Reality) I'm gonna clean the kitchenâ€¦


I just got a robocall concerning senior fallsâ€¦Rise of the Machinesâ€¦bring it on, they've no idea who they're messing with!!!!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Senior falls? Like cheesy life alert commercials? 

Anyone missing summer should just come visit here. 98 sunny and humid today. 

I did my grocery shopping and scheduled appointments for the new dog and haircuts for my boyfriend and myself. Goodbyyyye paycheck. (Mainly to the vet) She's been pawing at her eye and squinting lots so I know it's bothering her. Hoping its not a corneal ulcer or cataracts that require surgery since I don't think I want to spend 5 grand on a 9 year old dog's eye... We'll see though, could be something simple like an ingrown eyelash too. She has quite a few lumps and bumps developing as well and it may very well be she already has cancer (most boxers develop it) so a vet visit to look her over is in order. 

Why do I have to fall for the dogs with the most problems? Dante blew out his cruciate ligament years ago so he sits funny and also has severe allergies, Prince is Mr.ADHD, and she's lumpy bumpy pirate dog!


And my last dog before these ones died at age 4.5 yrs of a rare form of oral cancer that was deemed untreatable by the oncologist.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yes like life alert, but a cheesey ripoff.


----------



## SpdTrtl

I sat down and I can't get up!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

SpdTrtl said:


> I sat down and I can't get up!



That is so me right now. I've got to go to town and I'm really putting it off. I've barely rolled any cigarettes for the drive. And I'm allowing daytime tv to corrupt my brain.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I was going to weed my flowers and leaf blow the sidewalk but the triple digits on the thermometer discouraged me.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We've got drizzle. But I managed to make it to town. Heading home now.


----------



## animalfreak

Wow! sounds like your not in Texas! I have been swimming all week in the upper 90s. I love summer and can't wait for the beach in less than 2 weeks!  

Could someone please give me some advice? I am choosing a pet but I am having trouble deciding! (Hedgehog or FEMALE cockatiel)


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

animalfreak said:


> Wow! sounds like your not in Texas! I have been swimming all week in the upper 90s. I love summer and can't wait for the beach in less than 2 weeks!
> 
> Could someone please give me some advice? I am choosing a pet but I am having trouble deciding! (Hedgehog or FEMALE cockatiel)



Ummm both!! Or perhaps you can get some moon jelly fish in a tank, that is what my 13 yo wants for her birthday.


----------



## animalfreak

CtTortoiseMom said:


> animalfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! sounds like your not in Texas! I have been swimming all week in the upper 90s. I love summer and can't wait for the beach in less than 2 weeks!
> 
> Could someone please give me some advice? I am choosing a pet but I am having trouble deciding! (Hedgehog or FEMALE cockatiel)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm both!! Or perhaps you can get some moon jelly fish in a tank, that is what my 13 yo wants for her birthday.
Click to expand...


Those sound really cool! I would consider that or maybe a RT. Thats what I orginally wanted, but now I realize the Sulcata I chose will get too big for me. Im 12!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

CtTortoiseMom said:


> animalfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! sounds like your not in Texas! I have been swimming all week in the upper 90s. I love summer and can't wait for the beach in less than 2 weeks!
> 
> Could someone please give me some advice? I am choosing a pet but I am having trouble deciding! (Hedgehog or FEMALE cockatiel)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm both!! Or perhaps you can get some moon jelly fish in a tank, that is what my 13 yo wants for her birthday.
Click to expand...


Madagascar Hissing Cockroaches. Easy keepers and you'll soon have enough for your friends! They eat veggies and flowers.


----------



## animalfreak

Cowboy_Ken said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> animalfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! sounds like your not in Texas! I have been swimming all week in the upper 90s. I love summer and can't wait for the beach in less than 2 weeks!
> 
> Could someone please give me some advice? I am choosing a pet but I am having trouble deciding! (Hedgehog or FEMALE cockatiel)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm both!! Or perhaps you can get some moon jelly fish in a tank, that is what my 13 yo wants for her birthday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Madagascar Hissing Cockroaches. Easy keepers and you'll soon have enough for your friends! They eat veggies and flowers.
Click to expand...


Haha thanks for the suggestion, but I can't imagine what my mom would say to that!  she can't stand roaches!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm on my way to island hop.
> (Reality) I'm gonna clean the kitchenâ€¦
> 
> 
> I just got a robocall concerning senior fallsâ€¦Rise of the Machinesâ€¦bring it on, they've no idea who they're messing with!!!!





Ouch, they think you are old!!!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Hedgehogs I found to be a bit antisocial when I didn't handle 2-3 times a day and although cute, they have this thing called "poop boots" where their feet literally get caked in their own poop from a running wheel overnight. It smells like cat poop so you can imagine why I adopted out the foster hedgehog I had. 

Cockatiels create a lot of dust, require a home without strong scents/Teflon, and are sensitive to temps/drafts. They can also be very noisy and bite hard if not handled enough.

Just things to keep in mind  both are cute exotic pets. Just make sure everyone in the house agrees (especially for a potentially noisy bird). 

Part of me wants more pets but I know that right now I'm at my limit for time/finances. If you can afford the vet and upkeep costs and have enough time, just see if you can locate a local rescue or breeder to meet the animals to see what it's like first hand to own them and see which you prefer.


----------



## animalfreak

RosieRedfoot said:


> Hedgehogs I found to be a bit antisocial when I didn't handle 2-3 times a day and although cute, they have this thing called "poop boots" where their feet literally get caked in their own poop from a running wheel overnight. It smells like cat poop so you can imagine why I adopted out the foster hedgehog I had.
> 
> Cockatiels create a lot of dust, require a home without strong scents/Teflon, and are sensitive to temps/drafts. They can also be very noisy and bite hard if not handled enough.
> 
> Just things to keep in mind  both are cute exotic pets. Just make sure everyone in the house agrees (especially for a potentially noisy bird).
> 
> Part of me wants more pets but I know that right now I'm at my limit for time/finances. If you can afford the vet and upkeep costs and have enough time, just see if you can locate a local rescue or breeder to meet the animals to see what it's like first hand to own them and see which you prefer.



Thank you! That helped a lot! We were getting a female becasue males are more vocal and Ive had one that screamed. Would my female scream?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

When I were younger, before robocalls, my roommate and I had a trained attack cockatiel. Prior to us it had been housed with tormenting children. When we would open the cage to feed, water or whatever, it would attack us viciously. It got to the point that we would keep it cornered with a rubber snake it was terrified of. Good times, good times. That critter would scream very loudly most Saturday and Sunday mornings when we truly didn't need to hear a bird screaming.


----------



## Kerryann

Robocalls and cockroaches seem to go nicely together 

So here was my day
morning meeting starting at 8 am
rush to my symposium
Get crazy emails, calls and texts from work and work through part of the symposium.. well the part that I was supposed to learn in 
talk to a competitive CISO and get offered a lunch date to talk further in a month
Rush off to a meeting at a client- start meeting in truck while driving
Rush off to an IT in the D meeting and be there until after 6pm.
Rush home and work


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Sounds like too much rushing! 

My dog can't figure out his crate.. *facepalm*


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



RosieRedfoot said:


> Sounds like too much rushing!
> 
> My dog can't figure out his crate.. *facepalm*



Aww he's in jail.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

He doesn't calm down unless he's crated. And all three dogs go to their crates on their own when they're sleepy since they have comfy beds and it's their own safe space. Crates are only a prison if used as solely for punishment. 

I can't leave these guys out when gone since they're all so food motivated they'd find a way into the pantry and fridge... And probably fight over the food >.>


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I think dogs lay like that because they feel secure. My Dane tries to do the same thing and she has a cot in her crate which makes it pretty hard!


Let me preface by saying that we do not allow this and my 6yo got in trouble for this but I had to get a picture because it was crazy!! This is what walked into my kitchen when I was making dinner...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

That's funny and sad, Mrs. C. Did Rob put her on her back?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Well Danes are pony sized... Even if it is horrible for their hips/elbows it's still cute.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I was thinking more of her back joints.


But I thought it was a great picture. I find it funny, her feet don't even touch the ground.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Prince wouldn't stop panting in my boyfriend's face so he used the frog toy to stifle it some. As you can tell he was not amused, lol.



And Ellie snoozing with her legs all crossed funny. She was having puppy dreams while we were watching movies, lol.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I still like the kennel in the fire place!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Lol well it fits and gives her that safe cave feeling.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

WTH? We had an EF1 tornado local here. Come on man, we're # 38 of 50 states popular for tornados for crying out loud. No injuries, but some structural damage.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> That's funny and sad, Mrs. C. Did Rob put her on her back?



No, Rob wasn't home and her defense was that I never said she couldn't ride the dog. I said that I didn't think I had to!! Dagny is do sweet she just patiently stood there while she climbed up. Poor puppy

I woke up to a foot of water in my whole basement waaa!!




RosieRedfoot said:


> Prince wouldn't stop panting in my boyfriend's face so he used the frog toy to stifle it some. As you can tell he was not amused, lol.
> 
> 
> And Ellie snoozing with her legs all crossed funny. She was having puppy dreams while we were watching movies, lol.



Aww, Prince has such a sweet face and I like the crate in the fireplace too!




Cowboy_Ken said:


> WTH? We had an EF1 tornado local here. Come on man, we're # 38 of 50 states popular for tornados for crying out loud. No injuries, but some structural damage.



Yikes, weather is crazy everywhere lately!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

What's the deal with the basement?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> What's the deal with the basement?



I don't know yet. I was looking forward to a relaxing day of cleaning and laundry and now my contractor is here and an excavator and plumber are in route. 
My contractor thinks with the over 10 inches of rain we got in the last week & a half that it is seeping in through the foundation and in addition to that it is pouring in one of the windows and still rising so the excavator is coming to lay perforated pipe that leads to a dry well and the plumber is coming to put in two sump pumps. Ugh, :,(. 
The rain is not ending until late tonight so everyone is rushing here to help me stop the water from rising.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Good luck and I hope the flooding issue is resolved!

Finally got all three dogs to tolerate each other off leash. Prince would bark at her grumpy like, but she would leave him be. Dante kept going to hump her but she thought he was playing with how bad he failed at it so she got tired out.






Not the best pictures but I was making them sit and stay before opening the door. 

Ugh, work tonight. It's always craziest on Fridays.. The thing that annoys me the most is the people trying to return stolen items that we don't even carry. It's like, how dumb ARE you? Sadly we just give them the stolen goods back since we don't have evidence of them stealing it on camera and can't call in the cops. Really wish we could. It's not like they're stealing necessary food items, it's always jewelry and electronics to return for drug money.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here's the latest from my punk a$$ nephew;

We survived the island of man eating lizards! They are huge and you get an eire feeling when they pick up there head and look at you. We also got to snorkel and swim with wild manta rays! I think thats the most amazing thing I've ever done. For ****, I think he was super excited when we found a russels viper and a cobra! Yikes!!!!! We are not the top of the food chain out here.

Today we are relaxing in our fabulous hotel and will adventure around tomorrow. I needed a show and a bed!


----------



## Kerryann

Ken I hope you didn't have too much damage 

Rosie your dog pics make me so happy. I love puppies 

Erin.. eek wet basement is the worst. Is it finished?  

Where are Jacqui, Yvonne and Sibi?

My day was chaos. I didn't even eat. In good news i was down another 3lbs this morning on the scale. Huzzah.. I is finally getting the skinnies  
So this morning I woke to a work issue that i had to deal with. We were launching something and I was trying to help the pm get people to fix an issue a half hour before launch. I wanted to die a bit. Then I rushed to shower and had a hot project to price. I finally got on the road and was in a meeting on my drive to my first in person meeting. Also yay for having sync in my new truck. So I get to my meeting and it was very stressful. The audit didn't go well for my client. I had warned them but still it stinks when they sink right in front of me.  Then in the middle of that audit.. which by the way was my problem site that keeps me up at night, the site went down. eek... I was trapped like a rat in a room in an audit and my site was down. I thought a shoe was gonna be lodged up in my booty. So we stabilize the site and I explain what happened.
Then I am late to my next meeting and only show up there with about 15 minutes until i have to leave for my next meeting. I hold that meeting quick and then run off to my next meeting which was 3 hours. Then I had to go back and rehold the meeting I missed between the other two. 
Then I had to come home and look into the root cause of the issue that caused the site to go down.
I am just now getting done with work enough that I can actually talk to you all 

Tomorrow I kayak...  give me kayak or give me death.. I need some relaxation!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann said:


> Ken I hope you didn't have too much damage



None. The news only showed a galvanized tin shop all torn up.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ken I hope you didn't have too much damage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None. The news only showed a galvanized tin shop all torn up.
Click to expand...


Oh thank goodness. I was worried your buildings got damaged


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Nope. Not mine. Flat lander building. I don't know if tornados like hillsides.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Nope. Not mine. Flat lander building. I don't know if tornados like hillsides.



They don't tend to do add much damage


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We had hurricane force winds up here once and 1/4 of our roof was blown off. That was a fun night. Lost a big fir in our pasture and one fell across the goat road we live up. I got a long weekend from that storm, and the tree blocking us in was cut up as firewood less than two hours after sunup.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> We had hurricane force winds up here once and 1/4 of our roof was blown off. That was a fun night. Lost a big fir in our pasture and one fell across the goat road we live up. I got a long weekend from that storm, and the tree blocking us in was cut up as firewood less than two hours after sunup.



We had that earlier this year... Maybe not hurricane, but we lost a huge pine tree and some shingles got tore up.
Guess who got to sleep through the whole night with no alerts or client calls? 
I am mulching all my beds today.


Oh I made honey sauce this morning. I wanted an all natural replacement for pancake syrup. It was so easy. 
1 cup honey
1/2 cup water
1 tsp vanilla
Boil for 5 minutes
Served heated it will be runny but as it cools it gets syrupy.
When you pour it warm you don't need as much because it spreads nice. 
I put it on today this morning with a tiny bit of butter and some cinnamon sprinkled on. Mikey thought he won husband of the year or something


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Have fun kayaking! Sounds like you need the vacation!

Going to get my hair cut in a little bit since it's going all lion-mane from the humidity and split ends. Then I have work again (really don't like Friday/Saturday working customer service). People are just so rude. Like who continues shopping 20 minutes after the store is closed?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

RosieRedfoot said:


> Have fun kayaking! Sounds like you need the vacation!



Sounds like exercise to me!!!!! What kind of vacation could that be?


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

I leave for just a little bit and all kinds of things change!!! the pretend chat has a new thread! how is everyone doing? I missed you all! My business has started to pick up so I haven't been able to play around on the internet as much... that and something happened to duma... and well I wanted to see what the outcome would be before I posted anything. I have been on pins and needles hoping she would be ok. I just couldn't post about it until I was so broken up about it and I felt so bad.

we were replacing our back fence and had to move Duma and Shorty into a temporary enclosure. Three days into the rebuild Duma went missing. we had no back fence and our back yard was wide open to the city easement and mountain our house is butted up against. I searched our backyard, mountain side and the easement every day until it was sun down for 3 days and had just about given up hope. on the 5th morning i was watching the dogs while they did their business when I heard something rustling a little ways up the side of the mountain, I walked closer trying not to get my hopes up when I saw little Duma come tromping out of a patch of dried up aloe clusters. I was so happy I found her i was squealing and started to run to tell my husband when I noticed the chunk of missing shell over her back leg and I came to an abrupt halt... she had been chewed on by something. she had 2 spots where her shell was injured, and one part where her shell was missing and created a hole into her shell cavity. the vet cleaned her up and gave her a shot, and gave me cleaning instructions... it has been a month and she is still acting like her normal self. Ill be posting pictures in a new thread later tonight.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

A close call. Nice to have you back.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

I still can't believe I found her after so many days. I missed you guys... photo editing can be so time consuming!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I would have freaked out a little. A few years ago, before getting my russian pen perfected, I had a rather large female escape. We're on five acres in the middle of the woods out here, and I searched fruitlessly to find her. The fallowing spring, while cutting down some canary grass in the top pasture, she came wandering out. No idea how she avoided the possums raccoons coyotes skunks or mice, but she was fine and happy.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey everyone!! Plan ahead, you know what tomorrow is right?


----------



## Jacqui

Yep, it's bacon Sunday! 


Oh wow! Mel is back!! Glad you found your little guy. I have had a few moments of lost tortoises, but am glad never for as long as you did. Glad too that whatever got him, wasn't able to finish the job.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I would have freaked out a little. A few years ago, before getting my russian pen perfected, I had a rather large female escape. We're on five acres in the middle of the woods out here, and I searched fruitlessly to find her. The fallowing spring, while cutting down some canary grass in the top pasture, she came wandering out. No idea how she avoided the possums raccoons coyotes skunks or mice, but she was fine and happy.



OMG now that is really lucky! I bet you couldn't believe it!




Jacqui said:


> Yep, it's bacon Sunday!
> 
> 
> Oh wow! Mel is back!! Glad you found your little guy. I have had a few moments of lost tortoises, but am glad never for as long as you did. Glad too that whatever got him, wasn't able to finish the job.





Thank you Jacqui!  Me too! it was the worst time because we had no back fence! I thought for sure a coyote would get him! I am still really heartbroken that her beautiful shell is now scared and even a little deformed in one spot 

ok back to editing photos.


----------



## Kerryann

Thank God you both found your babies. My paranoia would be debilitating I think if something happened to my torts. Mel don't think of it as A deformity, think of it as character. My Bettuce has shell issues but shes still my beautiful crazy girl.
I ended up weeding and mulching my tortoise garden for five hours. I will take a pic when I get home. Wow that was a lot of work. I used untreated cypress mulch. I still need another half yard


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Yep, it's bacon Sunday!



Yes it is. I might go to bed early just so it shows up sooner.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We're in Portland, 50 miles from home and the serpentine belt broke on the car. Tow will be here in 2 hrs. Yeah


----------



## Kerryann

Ken that is awful 

Here are the pics of the weeding and mulching job:


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'll tell you the really nasty part of it. We had to see, while sitting here, naked bicyclists! Why anyone would want to ride a bike with their dangly and bouncy parts exposed is beyond me. And I don't think any of them were worth seeing naked on or off a bike!


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'll tell you the really nasty part of it. We had to see, while sitting here, naked bicyclists! Why anyone would want to ride a bike with their dangly and bouncy parts exposed is beyond me. And I don't think any of them were worth seeing naked on or off a bike!



And you didn't even get any pics???


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It's sunny today. All that pale Oregon flesh was like looking at the sun, â€œavert your eyes! Save yourself the pain!"


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> It's sunny today. All that pale Oregon flesh was like looking at the sun, â€œavert your eyes! Save yourself the pain!"



I have lots of pale skin all the time 
I am watching red dawn. Heres some pics of when they filmed it next to my office.
Back then it was the chinese and not the north Koreans but now that the Chinese own us I suppose we can't anger them.
Here's the car that blew up. They blew up that car four times right outside my office. I am the weirdo you hear screaming.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Kerryann said:


> Thank God you both found your babies. My paranoia would be debilitating I think if something happened to my torts. Mel don't think of it as A deformity, think of it as character. My Bettuce has shell issues but shes still my beautiful crazy girl.
> I ended up weeding and mulching my tortoise garden for five hours. I will take a pic when I get home. Wow that was a lot of work. I used untreated cypress mulch. I still need another half yard



that is a good way to think of it! It will just take some getting used. The after care has been almost as nerve racking as when she was missing.




Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'll tell you the really nasty part of it. We had to see, while sitting here, naked bicyclists! Why anyone would want to ride a bike with their dangly and bouncy parts exposed is beyond me. And I don't think any of them were worth seeing naked on or off a bike!



OMG!! make the mental image go away!!


I joined a hamster forum to get some ideas for crafts my daughter and can do for her hamster... no worries its not in her room and she is always supervised by me... but its kinda funny how young everyone is on the forum... in fact I feel ancient! I guess this is my big kid forum lol.


----------



## Kerryann

Melly-n-shorty said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank God you both found your babies. My paranoia would be debilitating I think if something happened to my torts. Mel don't think of it as A deformity, think of it as character. My Bettuce has shell issues but shes still my beautiful crazy girl.
> I ended up weeding and mulching my tortoise garden for five hours. I will take a pic when I get home. Wow that was a lot of work. I used untreated cypress mulch. I still need another half yard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is a good way to think of it! It will just take some getting used. The after care has been almost as nerve racking as when she was missing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll tell you the really nasty part of it. We had to see, while sitting here, naked bicyclists! Why anyone would want to ride a bike with their dangly and bouncy parts exposed is beyond me. And I don't think any of them were worth seeing naked on or off a bike!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG!! make the mental image go away!!
> 
> 
> I joined a hamster forum to get some ideas for crafts my daughter and can do for her hamster... no worries its not in her room and she is always supervised by me... but its kinda funny how young everyone is on the forum... in fact I feel ancient! I guess this is my big kid forum lol.
Click to expand...





I had a teddy bear hamster named gizmo when I was like 8 to 10 or something like that. I loved him.  He died at some point but he was my best friend and went everywhere with me for the time he lived. He was a happy guy.  Hamsters are a girls best friend.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Other than reptiles, cats and dogs, I had pet rats. They had a cage for food and water, but ran in my bedroom. I had a dresser with the 2 small drawers on top, and one was always cracked open for a nest spot for the rats. I had wooden dowel running all over my room grime bookcases to the dresser and everywhere. They had fun, I had fun. They were great pets, clean and wicked smart.


We're home, safe and sound now. No naked bike riders here, I tell you what. Our tow truck started to make squealing noises as were going down the road, and Karen and I were texting each other that it sounded just like my car did just before the belt broke. Then the tow truck started to a temp warning light flashing and we were texting about the potential irony.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Kerryann said:


> I had a teddy bear hamster named gizmo when I was like 8 to 10 or something like that. I loved him.  He died at some point but he was my best friend and went everywhere with me for the time he lived. He was a happy guy.  Hamsters are a girls best friend.




I think he is her best friend... she loves to let him eat on her lap while she brushes him with a barbie brush!




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Other than reptiles, cats and dogs, I had pet rats. They had a cage for food and water, but ran in my bedroom. I had a dresser with the 2 small drawers on top, and one was always cracked open for a nest spot for the rats. I had wooden dowel running all over my room grime bookcases to the dresser and everywhere. They had fun, I had fun. They were great pets, clean and wicked smart.



I had pet rats too! in fact one of my dogs (chihuahua) is named after one of them because they look so much alike! they would go back to their age when we told them to "go to bed"! I wanted to let my daughter get a rat but my husband is one of those people that assumes they are dirty! he said no rat . But it worked out in a way... Skits is very laid back.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

If I used the L word in any other context other than my mama or Karen I would say it for those first 2 rats I had.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I had rats and enjoyed them. My boyfriend hates them  

I may get some again after my gerbil pair passes on. 

Melly, if you have hamster questions let me know. My friends and family used to call me the "rodent queen" since I had basically every (domesticated) rodent at some point in time.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I like the domesticated part. At one point I had deer mice breeding for feeding rubber boas. Lol.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

I got a new baby yesterday!

Just a weird off hand question... how big do ficus trees get and how long does it take them to grow? I was told I could put one in a 16x16x20 enclosure but I'm pretty sure they get bigger than 20 inches, right?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Gargoyle ! Run!


----------



## jaizei

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> I got a new baby yesterday!
> 
> Just a weird off hand question... how big do ficus trees get and how long does it take them to grow? I was told I could put one in a 16x16x20 enclosure but I'm pretty sure they get bigger than 20 inches, right?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using TortForum mobile app



Any particular type of ficus you're thinking about? They only get as big as you allow, you just have to keep it trimmed.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



jaizei said:


> CourtneyAndCarl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got a new baby yesterday!
> 
> Just a weird off hand question... how big do ficus trees get and how long does it take them to grow? I was told I could put one in a 16x16x20 enclosure but I'm pretty sure they get bigger than 20 inches, right?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using TortForum mobile app
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any particular type of ficus you're thinking about? They only get as big as you allow, you just have to keep it trimmed.
Click to expand...


Here's silly old me, not realizing there is more than one type of ficus, hahaha. I was just planning on using the first ficus under 20 inches that I could find.




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Gargoyle ! Run!



Oh c'mon, they are adorable!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Well I did once have a shrew, a muskrat, and a vole. The shrew and muskrat were only for a few hours but the vole was caught by my friend's cat and I nursed it back to health then released him into the woods. Probably to be eaten by some other animal but oh well. He wasn't happy in captivity and I gave him a few safe weeks of life.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Gargoyle ! Run!


 
ahh you crack me up!




RosieRedfoot said:


> I had rats and enjoyed them. My boyfriend hates them
> 
> I may get some again after my gerbil pair passes on.
> 
> Melly, if you have hamster questions let me know. My friends and family used to call me the "rodent queen" since I had basically every (domesticated) rodent at some point in time.



Thank you very much! I have had them before but I never really made as much stuff for them as we are making for this one. Its been fun because it gives my daughter and I something to do together and it helps her learn other things she can do for Skits that doesn't involve holding him or taking him out of his cage.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

So I decided to water my flowers seeing as it's 90 degrees and been about 2 days since any rain and I got about 30 mosquito bites on my calves/feet just from that alone. And they're the asiatic tiger ones that carry disease like west Nile and dengue fever... Yay, fun >.> 

They swarmed me like wasps in full sun. I don't think we had them this bad last year but since we got a lot of rain then heat they've come out. 

Here's to hoping I don't contract some freaky disease!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

eeep no fun!


----------



## Kerryann

Today was so nice out. I took the torts out for quite a while. Betty loves the garden and was out there trying to eat everything.  Henry hid under a rose bush and ate some stuff. The kid next door came over and started trying to touch them so Mikey got nervous and packed them up.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Today was wonderful here, as well. After yesterday's fun and trauma, we stayed home and just sort of took it easy. Little Ricky got to go outside to the big boys enclosure but all he wanted to do was eat Fred's feces, so he had to come in after about 10 minutes. Soaked the pancakes today, and Karen said, â€œ Ken, don't you have anything else to tell me about the tortoises that doesn't involve feces?" She, as usual, was right. So then I told her about that with the micro fauna in the gut track of some desert tortoises, they are as efficient as thoroughbred race horses in the breakdown and use of forage. She looked at me and said, â€œFascinating, Ken. That's fascinating." I think there was a tad bit of sarcasm in her voiceâ€¦


And WTH? Sibi is once again MIA?


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

is she the one that went missing last time?


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Today was wonderful here, as well. After yesterday's fun and trauma, we stayed home and just sort of took it easy. Little Ricky got to go outside to the big boys enclosure but all he wanted to do was eat Fred's feces, so he had to come in after about 10 minutes. Soaked the pancakes today, and Karen said, â€œ Ken, don't you have anything else to tell me about the tortoises that doesn't involve feces?" She, as usual, was right. So then I told her about that with the micro fauna in the gut track of some desert tortoises, they are as efficient as thoroughbred race horses in the breakdown and use of forage. She looked at me and said, â€œFascinating, Ken. That's fascinating." I think there was a tad bit of sarcasm in her voiceâ€¦
> 
> 
> And WTH? Sibi is once again MIA?





Ha you were telling her romantic stories huh 
Yea sibi hasn't been around. I miss her sunshine


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Melly-n-shorty said:


> is she the one that went missing last time?



No, that was you! LOL!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

So we had some chicken breasts in the fridge that I forgot to use or freeze and they smelled a bit off. I told my boyfriend "Well it seems the chicken has gone... Dare I say it?.. Fowl" 

He shook his head and walked off, totally unappreciative of my awful pun while I laughed for a good minute.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

RosieRedfoot said:


> So we had some chicken breasts in the fridge that I forgot to use or freeze and they smelled a bit off. I told my boyfriend "Well it seems the chicken has gone... Dare I say it?.. Fowl"
> 
> He shook his head and walked off, totally unappreciative of my awful pun while I laughed for a good minute.



I get that alot too.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Melly-n-shorty said:
> 
> 
> 
> is she the one that went missing last time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, that was you! LOL!
Click to expand...


Oh Geeze... that took a little bit to click.


I thought you were talking about your tortoise... then it clicked...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Melly-n-shorty said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melly-n-shorty said:
> 
> 
> 
> is she the one that went missing last time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, that was you! LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh Geeze... that took a little bit to click.
> 
> 
> I thought you were talking about your tortoise... then it clicked...
Click to expand...




And rosieredfoot had foul chicken.




Kerryann said:


> That was me talking â€œdirty" to her, LOL.


----------



## RosieRedfoot




----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Hahahahahaha, that's a good one....


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Ok, ok. I'll stop with the puns for now as they seem to be like jello... They're off-pudding. 

But seriously, will give it a rest  

I was watching Lilo and Stitch last night and in the end part I saw this and thought it was just too cute!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

for sure super cute! I love the pictures at the end!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Does my signature line show up after my posts? I see nothing.


I see, on app- no signature, on safari-yes signature.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I see your signature on the computer but not on my mobile app. Same goes for everyone's signatures on the app for me though..


So, got back from the vet and turns out she does have a corneal ulcer but we're trying topical drops first that should numb/prevent infection. 

The vet estimates her to be closer to 10 years due to her bad teeth, skin, and arthritis. She also has a few "suspicious lumps" which basically means she probably has or will develop cancer. Being an old boxer with light skin in the south kind of leads to things like that. 

Her tooth is dead and doesn't even have the pulp anymore, so the vet wants to treat with antibiotics first since they like to limit invasive surgeries in elderly brachiocephalic pets (short nosed breeds like boxers, pugs, etc) since anesthesia is much harder on them. 

IF we were to do everything to fix all these issues it would involve putting her under, removing a canine and 3 mouth lumps (and sending off for testing for cancer), aspirating an odd growth on one of her mammary glands, aspirating a lump on her neck, and possible eye surgery as well. Plus pain meds, and ongoing antibiotics... Pretty sure that estimate is in the thousand dollar range and while I want to do good by the dog, neither the rescue nor I can put a grand into a dog at the very end of her lifespan logically. I mean, if you were in my shoes would you go through with the stress/risk/cost of everything when she's still happy, eating, and fairly healthy for her age regardless?

So, if there are any rich people out there seeking a benefactor or person to donate to I'm willing to sign up... Or I can make you delicious cheesecakes and desserts too.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Does my signature line show up after my posts? I see nothing.
> 
> 
> I see, on app- no signature, on safari-yes signature.





I see it 




RosieRedfoot said:


> I see your signature on the computer but not on my mobile app. Same goes for everyone's signatures on the app for me though..
> 
> 
> So, got back from the vet and turns out she does have a corneal ulcer but we're trying topical drops first that should numb/prevent infection.
> 
> The vet estimates her to be closer to 10 years due to her bad teeth, skin, and arthritis. She also has a few "suspicious lumps" which basically means she probably has or will develop cancer. Being an old boxer with light skin in the south kind of leads to things like that.
> 
> Her tooth is dead and doesn't even have the pulp anymore, so the vet wants to treat with antibiotics first since they like to limit invasive surgeries in elderly brachiocephalic pets (short nosed breeds like boxers, pugs, etc) since anesthesia is much harder on them.
> 
> IF we were to do everything to fix all these issues it would involve putting her under, removing a canine and 3 mouth lumps (and sending off for testing for cancer), aspirating an odd growth on one of her mammary glands, aspirating a lump on her neck, and possible eye surgery as well. Plus pain meds, and ongoing antibiotics... Pretty sure that estimate is in the thousand dollar range and while I want to do good by the dog, neither the rescue nor I can put a grand into a dog at the very end of her lifespan logically. I mean, if you were in my shoes would you go through with the stress/risk/cost of everything when she's still happy, eating, and fairly healthy for her age regardless?
> 
> So, if there are any rich people out there seeking a benefactor or person to donate to I'm willing to sign up... Or I can make you delicious cheesecakes and desserts too.





From what I understand 10 is pretty old for a boxer. I would think the risk of surgery might be worse than whatever she could potentially have.  I am sorry about your doggies suffering though.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

I LOVE Lilo and Stitch!  Favorite movie from my childhood


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Yeah 10 is pretty old for a boxer. It just sucks she has this ulcer and all that because our dryer is dying too and we really didn't need life to hand out double whammies to the pocketbook at once >.<


And now our outdoor faucet won't turn off. I broke the handle with pliers but no, water keeps on coming out. My legs are a-fire with mosquito and ant bites  And it's starting to quite literally rain on me now too.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Landlord is coming by in the morning to replace the faucet.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And the water is still coming out?


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

hopefully its a slowish leak and not a gushing one?


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Melly-n-shorty said:


> hopefully its a slowish leak and not a gushing one?



Yes I hope so.
When it rains, it pours


----------



## RosieRedfoot

It fills a 2 liter bottle in a few minutes, so far it's filled a 55 gallon trash can and now it's filling a kiddie swimming pool. Going to call the water company since for emergency leaks they can sometimes credit you back the problem amount...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

My favorite thing to hear is, â€œKen, it's wet under the kitchen sink!"


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Cowboy_Ken said:


> My favorite thing to hear is, â€œKen, it's wet under the kitchen sink!"



In our house I am the one who snakes the kitchen sink and replaces the garbage disposal... my husband is always too "busy" lol. If I didnt do it, it would never get done!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Good Morning, this is our last week of school, yay!! School is ending 11 days late this year to make up our snow days. I hate that they take our summer away to make up for a relentless winter!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It's about time you showed up. You've missed my bad one liners.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

This is how I found Dagny when I dropped the kids off at school...


Strange dog!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

He's a funny dog. Ava was all bummed and mopey last night. When I went to bed I saw why, one of the cats had curled up and gone to sleep in her kennel. Poor dog.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> He's a funny dog. Ava was all bummed and mopey last night. When I went to bed I saw why, one of the cats had curled up and gone to sleep in her kennel. Poor dog.



It's hard being a dog! Dagny started crying whenever the kids scream or cry, it's so fun to calm down the kids and then have to calm down the giant panting & crying furry baby!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ava just runs around the inside of the house barking if a car so much as drives by our house. She barks and the cats all run towards the house to seek cover. I'm yelling at Ava to heel, and in her peabrain, I'm barking at the cars with her.


You'll appreciate this, a neighborhood up here has been suffering property crimes,(garage break-ins and the like) so they all got together and made signs that say, â€œGlock Block- we don't call 911"â€¦


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ava just runs around the inside of the house barking if a car so much as drives by our house. She barks and the cats all run towards the house to seek cover. I'm yelling at Ava to heel, and in her peabrain, I'm barking at the cars with her.
> 
> 
> You'll appreciate this, a neighborhood up here has been suffering property crimes,(garage break-ins and the like) so they all got together and made signs that say, â€œGlock Block- we don't call 911"â€¦





Nice, love it! We had a central alarm installed in the new house and they gave us signs to put around the yard and I didn't because I would hate to ruin the surprise for anyone dumb enough to break in.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Our landlord must be on southern time because it's still leaking out there. Le sigh... Wouldn't mind watering the yard as much except for the fact it's been raining all day so no need to water anything out there.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Hopefully they're fixing it while I'm at work.


----------



## Kerryann

I can't believe you still have a leak. Here we'd have to pay for the water so Mikey'd be on the plumber call like instantly. 
I have this flowering tree in my yard. I dunno what it is but it's perty. My lawn is like a golf course this year. I have been treating the lawn.



Dagny is so freaking cute


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Nice lawn Kerryann! The tree is beautiful too. 
We had a thunderstorm just appear out of no where areou d 2:30 today and it is just ending now! I feel like I am living in the south with all these tropical storm type systems rolling through. I took a pic above my neighbors house as I was leaving my driveway...




The eerie thing was that it was still sunny and lightly raining at my house and then I heard it start to thunder and the darkness rolled in.


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Nice lawn Kerryann! The tree is beautiful too.
> We had a thunderstorm just appear out of no where areou d 2:30 today and it is just ending now! I feel like I am living in the south with all these tropical storm type systems rolling through. I took a pic above my neighbors house as I was leaving my driveway...
> 
> 
> 
> The eerie thing was that it was still sunny and lightly raining at my house and then I heard it start to thunder and the darkness rolled in.





It was bright and sunny when I took that pic but last time I looked outside it was cloudy and windy. I can't believe how crazy this weather has been.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

We pay for water too but since we're renting and can't really foot the bill for a plumber we have to wait.

We had a random thunderstorm too. Looks like Alaska is having a 80+ heat wave and the Denver airport had a tornado touch down 5000 feet from the terminals. Seriously crazy out there this year!


----------



## Jenley

Shhh...the kids (animals included) are all asleep...Mommy now gets some quiet time.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

today we went to swim class, piano class,pediatrician, pharmacy, bike shop, and grocery store all in 110 degree weather... yea Both the ladies of the house are pooped.


----------



## LolaMyLove

Jenley said:


> Shhh...the kids (animals included) are all asleep...Mommy now gets some quiet time.



I live for those moments....  Enjoy


----------



## Jenley

Can someone tell me how to put where I live under my picture/name?...Thanks!


ah ha! nm..I figured it out!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Welcome Jenley! You new here?

I should be sleeping but I'm searching dog meds... Considering trying out the new seresto dog flea/tick/lice collar that lasts for 8 months. Vet sells it for $74 but found it on amazon for $44 then $20 rebate (so $24 for 8 months) plus $8 a month for heartworm meds... Hmm. 

I don't want to work the next 6 days straight buuut I need to pay off these vet bills ASAP since I hate being in debt or having to tap into my savings. I hoard money when I can  

Off to Craigslist to sell some unneeded things for cash to put towards pet bills and meet some very interesting folks (in public venues, of course)!


----------



## Tech13

Good Morning All, here is the cookie cake I baked for my son's Birthday !(I need some sleep, so I'll decorate it in a few hours).

It was a Food Network Recipe but I left out the nuts because his older brother doesn't eat them  I think walnuts and macadamia nuts would have been soooo yummy! Zzzzzzzz...I better sleep a little, darn the caffeine!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Tech13 said:


> Good Morning All, here is the cookie cake I baked for my son's Birthday !(I need some sleep, so I'll decorate it in a few hours). It was a Food Network Recipe but I left out the nuts because his older brother doesn't eat them  I think walnuts and macadamia nuts would have been soooo yummy! Zzzzzzzz...I better sleep a little, darn the caffeine!



whoa Yummy, My birthday is in September 

Welcome Janley to TFO & pretend chat!!


----------



## Deltadawn465

Yes, Welcome Janley!
Shouldn t have gotten on here this morning, now I want a cookie


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

So, I woke up around 2 in the morning to a strange sound and realized that it was my dog making a gagging noise. So once my foggy brain figured it out, I quickly yanked her off of the bed just in time for her to yack all over my feet and floor. Rob woke up and looked over the side of the bed and said.. "whoa gross" then rolled over and went back to sleep. I cannot post what I said back to him but it was not a good way to wake up!!


----------



## Deltadawn465

Ick! Now I don t want a cookie


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

awwww poor Erin! is the pup ok?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Melly-n-shorty said:


> awwww poor Erin! is the pup ok?



Thanks & yes she threw up a whole nerf dart. She is back to her giant toddler self.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

OMG she ate a nerf dart? well better out then in right? she really is a giant toddler! I love danes, my friend growing up used to show them with her family and one of the vets I worked at had two... one thing I learned is that for every bit they look majestic and regal they are equally big lovable silly clowns. they had one named Bentley at the petsmart pet expo we went too... my daughter would not stop hugging him and giggling when he licked her from shoulder too hair line. The gave her a shirt with his picture on it and its her favorite shirt (she is 4). I havn't gotten to petsit one yet but I hope I get too some day!

My chihuahua ate part of a shoe lace once when she was younger but it made it to the other end. she woke the whole house up late at night running through the house yelping totally freaked out because there was "something" back there. I swear she thought there was a monster stuck to her but. the moment I grabbed a tissue and pulled it out as she ran buy she stopped in her tracks and sniffer her rear and trotted off like nothing happened. The rest of the shoe lace is still on the tore up converse I wear when I take pet portraits.


My lucky shoes being snacked on by one of my clients.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Aw, cute puppy. My boyfriend wants an English mastiff but I said not until we 1) own a house and 2) he agrees to clean up horse piles in the yard. I've always been partial to black labs but part of me wants a smaller-ish dog for the next one just because it's so hard to ever leave or travel with 3 large dogs. I have a rodent and tortoise-sitter, but no one wants to come over and deal with my dogs so we have to pay to board them and that adds up very quickly. Most of our trips are road-trips so a smaller-ish dog could easily join in. Part of me wants to get a french bulldog and name it Stitch since they kind of look alike, haha. I just don't like their price tags for the well bred ones. 

http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m3x4r0JQTa1qa4w2fo1_500.png


But adding another dog won't be for a few years' since we have two that are only middle aged and one senior.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Too bad you don't live in AZ... I pet sit for the big dogs all the time 


hahaha they do look alike!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

That is an awesome pic! It's funny that I was drawn to Danes for their almost aloof & regal qualities but I love my Dane for being a clumsy emotional mess! She just wants to be near us all day and is really the sweetest dog I ever met! She is always trying to lay on the kids though and then they scream because they are being smashed and then she goes and pouts at the brutal rejection. Here is an example of her laying on my son 2 nights ago you can tell he is used to her being so close...








Melly-n-shorty said:


> Too bad you don't live in AZ... I pet sit for the big dogs all the time
> 
> 
> hahaha they do look alike!





I wish I had a pet sitter!! I have been looking into traveling with her this summer and even some hotels that allow dogs say no dog over 100 pounds or no dogs on the bed. Well, she only sleeps on beds!!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

My dogs are even ok with being left for 6-8 hour stretches and sleep in their crates when we're gone. So it's not like it's high maintenance to pet sit them. I wish you were closer too! Sure they want affection but they suck it up if they don't get any for a day or two and getting fed makes up for it. Tough love, lol. I do the nothing in life is free method so they sit before doors, cars, putting on leash, etc. and before food they have to sit and wait with the bowl in front of them and when I say "ok" the eating competition is on! They have comfy beds in their crates and are banned from the bedroom and kitchen unless given permission.


----------



## jeffstort

My dog usually sits at home for 2 hours when we are gone


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

OMG that is a lot of dog in your sons lap lol! so cute though.




RosieRedfoot said:


> My dogs are even ok with being left for 6-8 hour stretches and sleep in their crates when we're gone. So it's not like it's high maintenance to pet sit them. I wish you were closer too! Sure they want affection but they suck it up if they don't get any for a day or two and getting fed makes up for it. Tough love, lol. I do the nothing in life is free method so they sit before doors, cars, putting on leash, etc. and before food they have to sit and wait with the bowl in front of them and when I say "ok" the eating competition is on! They have comfy beds in their crates and are banned from the bedroom and kitchen unless given permission.



Mine have to sit and wait till I say "freedom" before they start eating.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Today at the pet store I took just Dante along and he found every enployee with treats and sat, stared at them, and did his wave/high five for treats. He's such a ham... 

He also made a friend of someone's little dog that came in. He loooved this little dog and was doing full body tail wags and yipping. Then he comes home and sees Prince and Ellie and is like, whatever *nap*. 

I have three dogs that don't know how to or want to play with one another >.> but every new dog they meet is their best friend.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Made homemade orange chicken and chow mein (really lo mein). Was pretty good but as for panda knock offs it wasn't as close as hoped.


----------



## Jenley

RosieRedfoot said:


> Made homemade orange chicken and chow mein (really lo mein). Was pretty good but as for panda knock offs it wasn't as close as hoped.



MMM...Now I'm in the mood for some Panda...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jenley said:


> Me, I like me some beef!
> 
> 
> I hope everyone took a moment out if their day today, for Slim Whitman. Passed away at 90.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Our closest Panda Express is about 2 hours away


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

RosieRedfoot said:


> Our closest Panda Express is about 2 hours away



My closest beef is on the other side of the dirt road in my neighbors pasture.


----------



## Kerryann

I am eating my air popped popcorn dinner. 
I had one bright spot of happiness .. my unhappy client that ate my soul for so long both sent me a note about how much he appreciates me and is thankful for my help. And even better they signed another year of service.
Now I have a new project eating my soul. I architected the solution so um... now it's my new baby. Thankfully it's in development so there are no midnight calls.. yet 
I had meetings today straight from 8 to 8:30. I was leaving my office already late, hungry, stressed, and this woman in front of me couldn't apparently understand that in a parking garage you have to pay for your parking. She took another 15 minutes of my night fighting about the charges. It doesn't seem like much but I had another hour drive home still.
I love you doggie pics Erin. SHe's so cute. 
I want some of the cookie too  I only ate 300 calories today so I have plenty of left over calories. 
I never used to be one of those people who was like "I forgot to eat" or "I am too stressed out to eat". I have crossed into those categories.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann said:


> I am eating my air popped popcorn dinner.



That's not food. That's feed.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am eating my air popped popcorn dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not food. That's feed.
Click to expand...


I had half a hope that I'd come home and mikey would have made me some dinner but I came home and he asked what I was making for a snack and reminded me he needed a shop lunch made.  I did all of that and just had popcorn too.
Oh so last week I went to a symposium and a C level person from a fortune 50 company is now sniffing around my skillsets


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

I also went to the petstore today, except I brought Carol along... then I locked my keys in the car and had to wait for my dad to come help me... I am so lucky that his best friend is certified to have one of those things that just opens a lock... I waited an hour for him to show up but it took him literally 2 seconds to pop the door open after he got there... and a locksmith would have charged at least $50 for that... geez.

Oh, by the way, Carl goes by Carol now... we are having identity crisis issues right now.... and I actually got pretty emotional about the fact that my little boy is actually a female...


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



CourtneyAndCarl said:


> I also went to the petstore today, except I brought Carol along... then I locked my keys in the car and had to wait for my dad to come help me... I am so lucky that his best friend is certified to have one of those things that just opens a lock... I waited an hour for him to show up but it took him literally 2 seconds to pop the door open after he got there... and a locksmith would have charged at least $50 for that... geez.
> 
> Oh, by the way, Carl goes by Carol now... we are having identity crisis issues right now.... and I actually got pretty emotional about the fact that my little boy is actually a female...



I saw that carol had an identity crisis.  she will be just as loveable


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

I almost cried, actually... it's been a very emotional day, haha! I will get over it.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Hi all, Ken & Kerryann glad to see you back this evening. James Gandolfini died of a massive heart attack!! He was only 51  

I was at the beach with the kids today, it was so much fun. I love the sun and warmth and had such a long winter that I am not taking one second of it gor granted!!


----------



## Jenley

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> I almost cried, actually... it's been a very emotional day, haha! I will get over it.


Are you going to change your username?


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



CtTortoiseMom said:


> Hi all, Ken & Kerryann glad to see you back this evening. James Gandolfini died of a massive heart attack!! He was only 51
> 
> I was at the beach with the kids today, it was so much fun. I love the sun and warmth and had such a long winter that I am not taking one second of it gor granted!!



That sounds like a fun day


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Jenley said:


> CourtneyAndCarl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I almost cried, actually... it's been a very emotional day, haha! I will get over it.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going to change your username?
Click to expand...


Oh my god I didn't think of that!!!


----------



## Tech13

Hi Everyone, my name is Donna (Tech is my youngest son's tortoise, but I am Tech's caregiver extraordinaire... (Mommy?)I hope it is ok for me to join in on this chat, since I joined TFO in March, I often gravitate to the forum during my little bits of free time to learn and grow in my tort husbandry skills. So many cool people here, so after reading some relevant threads, I came across this one and in my sleepy state, i felt compelled to share the cookie I finished in the wee hours. Our black lab (mixed with something else) takes up so much of our bed, I can't imagine a Great Dane...maybe with two King size beds pushed together, lol! I've always thought Great Danes are cool dogs and yours is sooo adorable trying to be your son's cuddle-up!

- this is our girl, Audrey doing her Jurassic Park face, and her demure look-

.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Your Audrey looks like she could be Dante's cousin or something! Welcome!

This is a small pic I've shared before of Dante:


----------



## Jenley

Tech13 said:


> Hi Everyone, my name is Donna (Tech is my youngest son's tortoise, but I am Tech's caregiver extraordinaire... (Mommy?)I hope it is ok for me to join in on this chat, since I joined TFO in March, I often gravitate to the forum during my little bits of free time to learn and grow in my tort husbandry skills. So many cool people here, so after reading some relevant threads, I came across this one and in my sleepy state, i felt compelled to share the cookie I finished in the wee hours. Our black lab (mixed with something else) takes up so much of our bed, I can't imagine a Great Dane...maybe with two King size beds pushed together, lol! I've always thought Great Danes are cool dogs and yours is sooo adorable trying to be your son's cuddle-up!- this is our girl, Audrey doing her Jurassic Park face, and her demure look-.



She looks like such a sweet heart!!


Letting the kids "camp out" on the living room floor with their sleeping bags...It's the little things that make them happy.


----------



## Tech13

Aww... Dante really does look like Audrey's family! Dante is sooo cute! And yes, Audrey is a real sweetheart! I'm sure she would only hurt Tech by accident, but I could never take that chance so I don't give her the chance. I've read so many horror stories about this


The cookie is nearly gone, ( I have 3 boys). The Lo main looked delish! We just got a wok, I think we'll have to make some!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Hi Donna, your dog is adorable!! It looks like a much more manageable version of mine. Of course you can join chat, anyone can.

I have my 1st graders graduation party at school today and her teachers retirement party so that is what I will be gone preparing for today. As all these first graders are graduating, I cannot stop thinking about the 20 from Newtown that would be at their parties if that horrible tragedy hadn't happened and what their poor parents must be feeling. I can't even imagine . 

Sorry bout' the downer! Have a great day and be well my friends!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I posted updated pictures of Rosie's indoor pen in the thread linked to my signature. It's also in the enclosure thread section. I still need to build her an outdoor pen soonish.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Ok so we had a very long night... my daughter decided to try to fly off her bed and landed on her arm...after a very long evening in the urgent care she came home in a wrap and sling, and has a very bad elbow sprain...we all came home and went to bed at about 10 without dinner. she woke up all through the night because it hurt, and was up this morning 5 am... my poor baby... we both need sleep.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Sorry to hear it. Glad it's not broken.

Ugh, Ellie the boxer keeps vomiting and doesn't matter if she has food or not (sour stomach). She's going to the vet tomorrow for an ulcer recheck (doesn't seem to be improving).


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Melly-n-shorty said:


> Ok so we had a very long night... my daughter decided to try to fly off her bed and landed on her arm...after a very long evening in the urgent care she came home in a wrap and sling, and has a very bad elbow sprain...we all came home and went to bed at about 10 without dinner. she woke up all through the night because it hurt, and was up this morning 5 am... my poor baby... we both need sleep.


Oh no! My niece who is 5 and lives in D.C. Fell out of bed about ao th ago and hit her head on her end table and had to go to the ER at 1 am and get two staples in her head!!




CtTortoiseMom said:


> Melly-n-shorty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so we had a very long night... my daughter decided to try to fly off her bed and landed on her arm...after a very long evening in the urgent care she came home in a wrap and sling, and has a very bad elbow sprain...we all came home and went to bed at about 10 without dinner. she woke up all through the night because it hurt, and was up this morning 5 am... my poor baby... we both need sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no! My niece who is 5 and lives in D.C. Fell out of bed about ao th ago and hit her head on her end table and had to go to the ER at 1 am and get two staples in her head!!
Click to expand...


I'm also glad that her arm is not broken! Poor kiddo, how traumatic for the whole fam!

Sorry to hear about Ellie too I hope it gets better fast!!


----------



## sibi

Hello everyone, and welcome Donna. I love all those black dogs. They are so cute! They really look so sweet, and so does mine, which is a lap dog (Bolognese). But, I wouldn't trust him with my torts neither. Sorry guys that I haven't been on for a while. All is well for now. I'm finally getting some rest and sleep. I'm less stressed, and caring for my babies. I've started cardio therapy three weeks ago. They have me working out three days a week. Now, if I can only get on the right diet so that I can lose weight and still feel great. Missed you Cowboy, Jacqui, Erin, Yvonne, Kim, Kerryann, Shelly, Melissa, and all the other members who chat with us.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

sibi said:


> Hello everyone, and welcome Donna. I love all those black dogs. They are so cute! They really look so sweet, and so does mine, which is a lap dog (Bolognese). But, I wouldn't trust him with my torts neither. Sorry guys that I haven't been on for a while. All is well for now. I'm finally getting some rest and sleep. I'm less stressed, and caring for my babies. I've started cardio therapy three weeks ago. They have me working out three days a week. Now, if I can only get on the right diet so that I can lose weight and still feel great. Missed you Cowboy, Jacqui, Erin, Yvonne, Kim, Kerryann, Shelly, Melissa, and all the other members who chat with us.



Hiya Sibi!! I missed you too. I'm so glad I was on when you were. I have to sign off to make Dinner but I hope to catch you all later! Now if only Jacqui & Yvonne would check in....


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Hi Sibi!


----------



## Kerryann

Tech13 said:


> Hi Everyone, my name is Donna (Tech is my youngest son's tortoise, but I am Tech's caregiver extraordinaire... (Mommy?)I hope it is ok for me to join in on this chat, since I joined TFO in March, I often gravitate to the forum during my little bits of free time to learn and grow in my tort husbandry skills. So many cool people here, so after reading some relevant threads, I came across this one and in my sleepy state, i felt compelled to share the cookie I finished in the wee hours. Our black lab (mixed with something else) takes up so much of our bed, I can't imagine a Great Dane...maybe with two King size beds pushed together, lol! I've always thought Great Danes are cool dogs and yours is sooo adorable trying to be your son's cuddle-up!- this is our girl, Audrey doing her Jurassic Park face, and her demure look-.



Your puppy is so cute. Everyone is welcome here. 




sibi said:


> Hello everyone, and welcome Donna. I love all those black dogs. They are so cute! They really look so sweet, and so does mine, which is a lap dog (Bolognese). But, I wouldn't trust him with my torts neither. Sorry guys that I haven't been on for a while. All is well for now. I'm finally getting some rest and sleep. I'm less stressed, and caring for my babies. I've started cardio therapy three weeks ago. They have me working out three days a week. Now, if I can only get on the right diet so that I can lose weight and still feel great. Missed you Cowboy, Jacqui, Erin, Yvonne, Kim, Kerryann, Shelly, Melissa, and all the other members who chat with us.



I have missed you. I was thinking we needed to send out a search and rescue party.


I am less stressed today. I didn't snuff anyone out either. I only yelled at my assistant during lunch mostly because he started it.  It was more like a disagreement. When he first started working for me he wouldn't talk back but I actually encouraged him to give me feedback even if it wasn't what he thought I wanted to hear. I find it valuable but man sometimes I wish he was still the meek timid young man I hired.


----------



## sibi

Kerryann, you've got to watch what you wish for...you may just get it, and you did. You may want to define what you meant by feedback. You're still his boss and that comes with respect. So glad I got to get you Erin. I'm still waiting on Cowboy. Does he continue to go in and out of chat? I need to have a back and forth conversation with him or anyone. The pro lem I've always had was timing. Everytime I'm ready to chat, no one is signed in because it's late on the east coast, and it's T.V. time for the folks in the mid and west coast. Maybe I can get on at 3 p.m eastern time. That way it's 1 p.m. in the west, and 2 p.m. Central time. Out state has two time zones. The eastern side of Florida in on eastern time, while the Pan Handle in on Central time. Anyhow, whatever gets me on when chat is alive is what I'll shoot for.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hi Sibi. Welcome to Chat2. Here we just talk about stuff and throw in turtle/tortoise stuff to keep it interesting. 



How have you been? We've missed you around these parts. Stay on course with the exercise and diet recommendations from your doctor. These aren't suggestions. Think of the babies. They need their mom. Who would sit and watch them?


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

CtTortoiseMom said:
 

> Melly-n-shorty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so we had a very long night... my daughter decided to try to fly off her bed and landed on her arm...after a very long evening in the urgent care she came home in a wrap and sling, and has a very bad elbow sprain...we all came home and went to bed at about 10 without dinner. she woke up all through the night because it hurt, and was up this morning 5 am... my poor baby... we both need sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no! My niece who is 5 and lives in D.C. Fell out of bed about ao th ago and hit her head on her end table and had to go to the ER at 1 am and get two staples in her head!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melly-n-shorty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so we had a very long night... my daughter decided to try to fly off her bed and landed on her arm...after a very long evening in the urgent care she came home in a wrap and sling, and has a very bad elbow sprain...we all came home and went to bed at about 10 without dinner. she woke up all through the night because it hurt, and was up this morning 5 am... my poor baby... we both need sleep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no! My niece who is 5 and lives in D.C. Fell out of bed about ao th ago and hit her head on her end table and had to go to the ER at 1 am and get two staples in her head!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm also glad that her arm is not broken! Poor kiddo, how traumatic for the whole fam!
> 
> Sorry to hear about Ellie too I hope it gets better fast!!
Click to expand...




Aww thank you! Today at the pharmacy we got the full story... turns out she had been using her parrot wings we got from the zoo to try to fly! they are cloth and go over your arms. She told the pharmacist "I tried to fly off my bed like a bird but I didnt land, I fell" I had a feeling there was more to the story!

after she fell/flew I kept thinking about when I fell off a stage and hurt my wrist... my mom waited a week to take me to the doctor and it turned out I had a broken wrist. I took her strait to the urgent care, my husband kept saying lets wait a little bit, but I was to scared it could be broken. They were really nice where we went and they let her sit in my lap while they took the x-ray. Her elbow is still swollen and sore and she is in a sling but other wise she is ok...


----------



## sibi

Aww Melissa, sorry to hear about the accident. Kids will think of the darnest things. At least there were no broken bones. With all the t.v. Cartoons of animals and birds and superheroes flying, it's no wonder that kids try to jump and fly/fall. I hope she recovers real fast.




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hi Sibi. Welcome to Chat2. Here we just talk about stuff and throw in turtle/tortoise stuff to keep it interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> How have you been? We've missed you around these parts. Stay on course with the exercise and diet recommendations from your doctor. These aren't suggestions. Think of the babies. They need their mom. Who would sit and watch them?



That's the problem. I need someone to babysit them sometimes so I can get other things done. I'm exhausted because I watch and care for my babies as if they were human babies. 

Other than that, I've been working out three times a week. I need to get on a good diet so that I can lose some weight. But, it's good to be back. My battery is about to die, so I'll go yo bed and speak with you all tomorrow.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Thanks Sibi, me too!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Good Morning TFO!! My summer officially starts at 1pm and I am sooo excited!! I already have a flip flop tan on my feet, so I am all set to be a beach bum. I hope you all have a great day!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

oooo sounds like some one is going to have a good summer!


----------



## Tech13

Thank you everyone for the welcome! I am sorry to hear about the little ones and their mishaps leading to injuries and urgent care and ER visits, I hope they, and Ellie the boxer are on the mend and make quick recoveries! I also stress over our one Greek tort, Tech, Since it is up to me to provide what he needs to live well. My oldest son says Tech is lucky to have me  which leads to Cowboy's point, that we must stay healthy for all who rely on us, both human, and critters alike! So I am working on stress reduction.


Hi, Sibi, my husband wanted me to put Him on a diet but I knew that wouldn't work, so I found an app that is free called "lose it" and told him about it. He started using it and likes it. It makes him conscious of his food choices and where he stands during the day calorie- wise. You make a target weight goal, and work toward it. Maybe that will help, but it's great that you are exercising, muscle burns calories faster and your metabolism will increase. Exercise is good for your brain too.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

I find that nerf bats are great for stress relief!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Ellie's eye is looking worse so they're spinning down blood for serum and in addition to pain meds we'll be putting serum into her eye to try to prevent losing it. Although I don't know how much more of three times a week vet appointments I can do working on a retail job budget. >.>


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

awww poor Ellie... I hope she doesn't lose her eye!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

They said the next step would be surgery, which would need to be done by a veterinary ophthalmologist to either score the cornea to promote new growth or to remove the eye and either option is very pricey... So here's to hoping the serum and ointment works.


To be honest, I can't afford the eye surgery, and the vet said not many people can since it's upwards of 5 grand due upfront and many months of recovery and pain meds and rechecks. So for a 9+ year old boxer it's kind of a mix of is the surgery worth the risk/months to year(s) left of life? The vet didn't even really want to do surgery to remove her dead tooth unless it's causing pain because of her age and the stress that anesthesia puts a lot of boxers under. I've had two vets look at her eye and they've both agreed it's a fairly bad ulcer. When they did the fluorescent stain that shows where the ulcer is, her whole cornea lit up green.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

awww poor baby! its tough when our critters become senior citizens. My chihuahua is 13.


I hope the serum and ointment works too!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Thanks, me too. I may call the nearest teaching vet hospital after trying this and see if they have any way of doing a surgery for less. It is a 2 hour drive but if they can do it for reduced price to use as a teaching experience I'm all for it.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

go you for finding other options! I wouldnt of thought of that!


I ended up watching my nephew today, he has so much energy! to wear them out I turned the sprinklers on low and armed them with squirt guns. Rowan is keeping up even with one arm in a sling!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

RosieRedfoot said:


> Thanks, me too. I may call the nearest teaching vet hospital after trying this and see if they have any way of doing a surgery for less. It is a 2 hour drive but if they can do it for reduced price to use as a teaching experience I'm all for it.



That's a really good idea! It never hurts to ask! 
My Dane was diagnosed with entropian in both eyes when she was 12 weeks old so we had to see a veterinary opthomologist and holy cow was is expensive. I remember the ointment be $50 for a tiny tube and we had to buy them frequently because she needed it three times a day for about 7 months. We also had to take her once a month to see if she had scratches on her cornea and each of those visits were never under $100. Thankfully, she ended up growing out of it and not needing surgery. 

The Beach was great we were there for 4 hours. It's official... In the fall I will have a preschooler, 2nd grader & 9th grader.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So did everyone see on the news that a Portland shopping center is responsible for the largest bee die off in recorded history? Yay us!!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Awww! they grow up so fast! I miss the beach, I grew up in California... and miss it like crazy every summer! I bet the kids had a blast! hope you guys came home with some new tan lines!!


----------



## Tech13

Melly-n-shorty said:


> I find that nerf bats are great for stress relief!



I've never heard of that species of bats, no seriously, what a great idea! ...all the fun without the damage (grin)


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So did everyone see on the news that a Portland shopping center is responsible for the largest bee die off in recorded history? Yay us!!



No but I heard about this cowboy riding his bike down the road naked in just his hat and boots.. 

Yay it's Friday. I am trying to get an intern. I had this student from our externship program who said he wanted to do it but he hasn't sent me his resume.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So did everyone see on the news that a Portland shopping center is responsible for the largest bee die off in recorded history? Yay us!!



I never watch the news... or broadcasted TV for that matter... so I havn't heard... how does a shopping center kill bees?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Kerryann does it pay well? Haha

Yeah, customer service is so tiring. And people are soo rude and impatient on Friday/Saturday. More emotionally or mentally than physically, but being on my feet for 6+ hours makes it tiring in every way. 

Think I need to buy Ellie a cone of shame to keep her from pawing out the ointment. I'm sure that'll make her happy... 

My vet didn't charge anything but $2 for spinning down the blood into plasma thankfully. The pain pills were $29 for 10 days and the eye ointment was about $30. The most expensive part is the $18 recheck every 3 days with $18 corneal stain to check for signs of improvement. It still adds up quickly though considering I still need to get her heartworm and flea/tick meds too.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Melly-n-shorty said:


> They had huge trees in the parking lot that had aphids, they sprayed the trees with insecticide to kill the aphids, then the trees bloomed, drawing in bumble bees. It's all a big shame. They have since put netting over/around all the trees. That'll keep most out, and there won't be 10,000 bees falling from the trees.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

OMG that is so sad :-( especially since their is already a decline in the bee population.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

That and Portland is like the home of organic carrot juice.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

I have never had carrot juice... is it good?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I eat dead cow. Not their food.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I eat dead cow. Not their food.



LMAO!!! you crack me up!


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Melly-n-shorty said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> So did everyone see on the news that a Portland shopping center is responsible for the largest bee die off in recorded history? Yay us!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never watch the news... or broadcasted TV for that matter... so I havn't heard... how does a shopping center kill bees?
Click to expand...


Killer bees




RosieRedfoot said:


> Kerryann does it pay well? Haha
> 
> Yeah, customer service is so tiring. And people are soo rude and impatient on Friday/Saturday. More emotionally or mentally than physically, but being on my feet for 6+ hours makes it tiring in every way.
> 
> Think I need to buy Ellie a cone of shame to keep her from pawing out the ointment. I'm sure that'll make her happy...
> 
> My vet didn't charge anything but $2 for spinning down the blood into plasma thankfully. The pain pills were $29 for 10 days and the eye ointment was about $30. The most expensive part is the $18 recheck every 3 days with $18 corneal stain to check for signs of improvement. It still adds up quickly though considering I still need to get her heartworm and flea/tick meds too.



No  its an internship. It pays more than his externship which is nothing. He has hadoop programming book learning




Melly-n-shorty said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> I eat dead cow. Not their food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!!! you crack me up!
Click to expand...


He is funny


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here's the bumble bee story link;

http://www.kptv.com/story/22657865/trees-at-target-store-get-mesh-covering-after-50000-bee-deaths


Did everyone see this months photo contest entries? More specifically, did you all see my entry? And I'm sure you know who it's a picture of!


Our local zoo is having, â€œBear Awareness Day" at various times during the day, zoo keepers will be setting up a campsite in the bear enclosure for the bears to ransack, showing people how easy it is for the bears. I would love to see that.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

I can see how that could be fun! nope I havn't seen it yet... ill go check it out!


----------



## Deltadawn465

Ken, your posts are always so interesting! Well, when they re not disturbing . Feel bad for the bees but the bears are going to have a great day. 
The 'Bears & the Bees! ' 
Think I ll leave it at that .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Deltadawn465 said:


> It's that time of year according to my russian tortoisesâ€¦LOL


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

all the leg pictures are great! not sure which one is yours cowboy, but it looks like it will be a stiff competition! can't wait to vote!


----------



## Jacqui

Melly-n-shorty said:


> all the leg pictures are great! not sure which one is yours cowboy, but it looks like it will be a stiff competition! can't wait to vote!



They are some great pictures aren't they? Just don't tell which picture belongs to whom until AFTER the voting is done.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

My lips are sealed!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

yes some great ones! I have a few favorites it will be hard to choose! my lips are sealed too!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

So I was at Walmart to attempt to buy The Incredibles that they said was in stock and in walking down the pet eisle I found that someone (hoodlum) had dumped a bunch of betta fish together in a bowl. I separated them out from one another because I couldn't bear to just leave them all to fight gladiator style. I can't bring myself to buy them either because I have no proper setup and it only encourages them to stock more. Think I'll be sending a letter to corporate. They took out their fish wall but now just have betta cups that anyone can dump/mess with


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Dang it. Normally a story that begins with, â€œso I was at Walmart today" is really funny. 
That one, not so much. Thanks for fixing it and making them right!


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Dang it. Normally a story that begins with, â€œso I was at Walmart today" is really funny.
> That one, not so much. Thanks for fixing it and making them right!



People are sick  but yay she saved them.
It was so nice here today. I got a new planter for my front door and mikey and I filled it with plants so when the tree frogs are ready to come for the summer they will have more feeding places and a hiding spot.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Yeah. School just got out so I bet it was some bored teenagers... Just sad when they resort to harming animals for their entertainment. 

The fish may not survive but I couldn't walk away and leave them all stressed at risk of fighting. 

Tomorrow we're going price shopping for dryers since ours is basically dead. It's a 10+ year old dryer, past refurbished at least once, takes three 80 minute cycles to dry just shirts, annnd squeaks/rumbles/stops randomly. Pretty sure it costs more to repair than replace at this point >.>


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



RosieRedfoot said:


> Yeah. School just got out so I bet it was some bored teenagers... Just sad when they resort to harming animals for their entertainment.
> 
> The fish may not survive but I couldn't walk away and leave them all stressed at risk of fighting.
> 
> Tomorrow we're going price shopping for dryers since ours is basically dead. It's a 10+ year old dryer, past refurbished at least once, takes three 80 minute cycles to dry just shirts, annnd squeaks/rumbles/stops randomly. Pretty sure it costs more to repair than replace at this point >.>



Appliances are no fun to shop for


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Shopping is fine, paying and hauling are another story...

So Ellie drank about 1 c of water at 9pm and we took her out twice. She peed both times. I was taking away food dishes/toys for night time and noticed she peed herself while sleeping. Her foster home had 4-5 dogs drinking from a community bowl and a doggie door 24/7 to the yard. I'm beginning to suspect kidney issues/diabetes as well. Peeing that amount in such a short period with it being so diluted and clear makes me wonder if her kidneys aren't concentrating her pee. Build up of ammonia in her blood could explain her bad breath, ulcers, and general sleepiness. Also the vomiting she does if she eats more than a few bites of food and possibly even her vision issues. 

Guess before I go through any expensive eye stuff I'll have them run bloodwork and urinalysis to check her internally, but I just don't feel it's normal for an adult dog to need to pee every hour after a few sips of water and then still wet herself... 

Her crate pad:



Seems like a lot of urine for a 60 pound dog (crate pad is 3 ft by 2+ ft).


She's going to the vet Monday again.


Oh and she's always thirsty. Like, drink till vomiting up water and it comes dribbling out (both ends). Then drink some more.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



RosieRedfoot said:


> Shopping is fine, paying and hauling are another story...
> 
> So Ellie drank about 1 c of water at 9pm and we took her out twice. She peed both times. I was taking away food dishes/toys for night time and noticed she peed herself while sleeping. Her foster home had 4-5 dogs drinking from a community bowl and a doggie door 24/7 to the yard. I'm beginning to suspect kidney issues/diabetes as well. Peeing that amount in such a short period with it being so diluted and clear makes me wonder if her kidneys aren't concentrating her pee. Build up of ammonia in her blood could explain her bad breath, ulcers, and general sleepiness. Also the vomiting she does if she eats more than a few bites of food and possibly even her vision issues.
> 
> Guess before I go through any expensive eye stuff I'll have them run bloodwork and urinalysis to check her internally, but I just don't feel it's normal for an adult dog to need to pee every hour after a few sips of water and then still wet herself...
> 
> Her crate pad:
> 
> 
> Seems like a lot of urine for a 60 pound dog (crate pad is 3 ft by 2+ ft).
> 
> 
> She's going to the vet Monday again.
> 
> 
> Oh and she's always thirsty. Like, drink till vomiting up water and it comes dribbling out (both ends). Then drink some more.





Aww poor girl  that could be a sign of diabetes or kidney failure. Hopefully she just isn't conditioned to holding it or maybe has a bladder infection.
Today I took hens and bets out for a romp in their garden. Betty demolished a whole pansy plant and then escaped out into the grass and took a dump. So I didn't realize she was pooping and when she gets out I always put her back in. The grass is a naughty no no since I have it treated even though my torts don't eat grass. So I was like Betty!!!!, Betty!!!! And she ran off and scurried back into her garden. The way she looked at me when I called her and how she hurried and climbed back into the perimeter of her garden, she acted like a bad child who didn't want a time out. She isn't afraid of me either because she never cares when I chase hens around.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

IT'S BACON SUNDAY, (running around the house)!!!!!!!


( Bacon Sunday sucks if you don't have eggsâ€¦)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ok. So I figured it all out. I'm the only one that had overcast, rainy skies last night, and all of you were staring at the huge moon event, transfixed by the sight. As a result, a) everyone has kinks in their necks and can't move their heads to read the forum and, b) you'all are still sleeping from staying out all night.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

My poor little girl is having a hard week! Her best friend, the family cat Mooch passed away this morning. the house is full of teary faces today. I miss him so much!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm so sorry. We've got 6 cats, everyone unique unto himself, and it saddens me thinking of the inevitable. We're you able to bury at your place? Sometimes that helps.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm so sorry. We've got 6 cats, everyone unique unto himself, and it saddens me thinking of the inevitable. We're you able to bury at your place? Sometimes that helps.



we have him in a ice chest till the morning and then he is being cremated  its so hard especially for my daughter and I. I hand raised him and his brothers since they were 2 weeks old. I adopted them all out but Mooch came back to us because he wouldnt stop meowing so we decided to keep him... he was with us for 8 years... not long enough. he was my daughter first friend... and he let her carry him around with his legs dangling and would just purr the whole time. he would also make sure he was included in everything she was doing... he even put himself in her halloween pictures!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

That's the hard part for us. All our cats were head trauma kittens that Karen would bring home from the clinic and bottle feed ever 4 hrs. Sure, a couple of them tilt their heads and one is very obviously, â€œspecial" but we love them all. The special one, is fascinated by tree frogs. He could careless about birds or rodents, but if he sees or hears a tree frog, he will fully sit for days staring at the rain spout where it was spotted. 
Ok. Enough of all this. As one would assume by my name, I'm not this much of a softy, and I'm feeling a little uncomfortable by this. Put together a photo album of just the cat, and go through it with your baby, and let the tears flow.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

thats just what I am doing now! sounds like you and your wife have big hearts for those kitties. they are lucky to have you.


----------



## Jacqui

Melly-n-shorty said:


> My poor little girl is having a hard week! Her best friend, the family cat Mooch passed away this morning. the house is full of teary faces today. I miss him so much!





 Sorry Mel and daughter *hugs* He sure was a handsome fellow.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Best partâ€¦the cats all played a part in raising Ava. So here's that picture, the big, bad Doberman getting sheep eyes when she's eating and walking away because a cat showed up and pushed her off her food. She watches over them as well. If there is a cat fight, she charges over barking, her running past our cat going in the opposite direction and stands at the fence line barking, making sure all foreign cats understand which side of the fence they belong.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

than you Jacqui, I went and gave Rowan a big hug on your behalf... Mooch was super handsome in the winter but he always looked ragged in the summer. the vet said it was because he had a triple coat.

Ken that is super cute about your dog! She sounds like a total sweetie!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I appreciate those who appreciate the ones who can not speak.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

I am working on a photo book for Rowan as we speak... so many great pictures.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Melly-n-shorty said:


> We suggest that she is dumber than a sack of rocks. The most important thing though, if she's in her kennel at night, and a cat walks into it, she will gingerly step past the cat, and go lay down in her dog bed in the living-room.
> Our cats are very important to us. Cats give one attention, not FOR approval from us, but to show approval for us. Make sure your little one knows what she must have meant to her cat.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ok. So I figured it all out. I'm the only one that had overcast, rainy skies last night, and all of you were staring at the huge moon event, transfixed by the sight. As a result, a) everyone has kinks in their necks and can't move their heads to read the forum and, b) you'all are still sleeping from staying out all night.



It was 90 and sunny today. I spent the whole day in the pool and didn't get burned. I love the new misting sunblock.




Melly-n-shorty said:


> My poor little girl is having a hard week! Her best friend, the family cat Mooch passed away this morning. the house is full of teary faces today. I miss him so much!





I am so sorry for your loss of a beloved family member


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Sorry to hear about your kitty. Never easy losing a pet. 

As per usual, here's a photo of what I made for dinner: hula chicken!


----------



## Kerryann

I forgot to say he was beautiful


----------



## pugsandkids

Mooch was absolutely beautiful, I always remind my boys that our animals teach us important lessons before they go on. We reflect on what that lesson was, and give thanks for the time we got. Not that there are no tears though!


Hubby was saved by the bell, Monsters University with 2 12 yr old boys, 2 13, year olds, the 17 yr old and his 16 yr old girlfriend. He SAID that he was sad the plumbing phone rang, but I'm not sure I believe him ;-)

I'm going to try, but know I won't be able to catch up with ya'll. Missed the tort crew!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Ken, Ill make sure she knows! i just finished the photo book, it should be here in the next 3 days.

thank you Kerryann! he was an amazing guy.


I just keep wishing it wasnt true.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Melly-n-shorty said:


> Ken, Ill make sure she knows! i just finished the photo book, it should be here in the next 3 days.
> 
> thank you Kerryann! he was an amazing guy.
> 
> 
> I just keep wishing it wasnt true.





Karen and I have one very special cat to us. He's the only one of his litter that survived. His name is Rodeo. We tell people he is the glue that holds our marriage together. I rue the day when that old man passes. Knowing in my heart of hearts how lucky we are to have him in our lives.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

awww love his name! how old is he? 

one of my favorite pics of him... about a week after his eyes opened.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

He was born during the big rodeo here in Oregon, The Sisters Rodeo. Hence his name. He's pushing 11 yrs this summer.


If you've seen any of the pictures of Ava with a cat loving on her, that's Rodeo.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

I dont think I have seen one of Ava... you are not as picture happy as me lol.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Well I'll see if I can post one now for you.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

OH my goodness... that is just way too sweet! little cuddle buddies!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

This is one of my favorites. Look at the smile on Rodeos face.


----------



## Tech13

I'm so sorry about Mooch, last summer we lost our 15 year old cat, Rusty. I still miss him and my heart goes out to you and your daughter, it is never easy to say goodbye.




Cowboy_Ken said:


> This is one of my favorites. Look at the smile on Rodeos face.



They are so adorable together, that pic is a great capture of the Kodak Moment!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tech13, welcome to pretend chat 2! Ava has the awkward look of, â€œbut I'm a bad a$$ Doberman! Is this cat really doing this to me?"


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Cowboy_Ken said:


> This is one of my favorites. Look at the smile on Rodeos face.



aww, Rodeo loves Ava! I love happy kitty cheeks! Rodeo is a really cute cat. 

Rowan's photo book of mooch should be here before we get back from my sisters wedding next sunday.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Melly-n-shorty said:


> You're a wonderful, thoughtful, mom.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Melly-n-shorty said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a wonderful, thoughtful, mom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cry every time I think of Mooch and I cry every time I think of the look on her face when I told her he was gone... He was such a big part of the family. She would color in the great room and he would always sleep next to her with at least one paw touching her while she colored. If she moved out of reach he would move closer. For halloween 2011 she wanted to be Mooch so I made her a Mooch costume.
Click to expand...


----------



## Tech13

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Tech13, welcome to pretend chat 2! Ava has the awkward look of, â€œbut I'm a bad a$$ Doberman! Is this cat really doing this to me?"



Lol, Rusty always did whatever he wanted and with clear expectation that our dogs would have to just "deal" with it. Luke, our shepherd/border collie mix, was an Alpha...but only when Rusty wasn't around  Luke died two years before Rusty, he was 16, I miss him too! I guess I need to put together a photo book of each of them also...great idea, thanks


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Karen was bummed when I mentioned Rodeo is 11. She's a vet and deals with reality. Not me. I was 16 when Eloise passed and she was 2 when I was born. I think the best gift one can give is a tortoise for all time. Most of our friends are young, (because we're cool old people) and I can't wait for them to pop out kids so I can gift the youngun with a life long companion.


----------



## Tech13

My last post didn't look right once I posted it, the grin was for the sentence before it, with Rusty being the true alpha, and not the sentence after. Well, it is 2:27 AM here, and I need to be up by 7, so I better get a few zzzz's. I tried to chat earlier, but it was "Mom...." Or, "Donna...." Then catch up on all of the things I put off this weekend for the "Carlisle All-GM Nationals" and from entertaining friends, family, and the neighborhood children. Goodni...I mean good morning


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Night Donnaâ€¦


Errr, morningâ€¦


We're at 62f with a dew point of 61. So our humidity is 93. It's very warm and humid to us right now.


----------



## Tech13

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Karen was bummed when I mentioned Rodeo is 11. She's a vet and deals with reality. Not me. I was 16 when Eloise passed and she was 2 when I was born. I think the best gift one can give is a tortoise for all time. Most of our friends are young, (because we're cool old people) and I can't wait for them to pop out kids so I can gift the youngun with a life long companion.



Ok, I just saw this and had to respond.... We chose Tech the tortoise for my 9 year old son, for that very reason. His little heart broke when we lost Luke and then Rusty. We still have our dear black lab mix Audrey, but he still wanted a new addition and months after meeting and being fascinated by a turtle passing thru his grandparents' yard, we decided that a Chelonian friend with a long lifespan would be great for him! ( so when I say "my tortoise", I really should say, "my Son's tortoise")


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I so wish I still had my chelonian friend that was always there, steadfast and unyielding, when I was growing up. His life though, has provided life for pert near 30 tortoises now. Popeye would be proud of what he started.


----------



## Jacqui

*Morning!​*


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning Jacqui, and everyone!


----------



## Deltadawn465

Morning !


----------



## RosieRedfoot

So update on Ellie's eye: Looking slightly better but still not healed fully. Didn't ask about the bloodwork since still waiting to see if the past vet has it on file for comparison. She's due back for yet another recheck on Thursday and hoping it's Better enough to not be costing me $100 a week >.> 

Thunderstorms here today so my other boy dogs are panicked over that. If it's not one thing it's another!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

We took Mooch to the pet crematory this morning, we should be able to bring him home in a few days (hopfuly before we leave for my sisters wedding).

Rosie, thats good news that Ellie's eye is looking better! Thats a stop in the right direction. She is lucky to have you.

I hope everyone is having a good afternoon!


----------



## Kerryann

It's raining like crazy here today. 
I cleaned hens and bettuce's cages. They are pretty happy about it. [/align]


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

I wouldn't mind a little rain here!

I finally posted pictures of Duma's injuries, I had a couple questions if any of you care to check it out...


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Melly-n-shorty said:


> I wouldn't mind a little rain here!
> 
> I finally posted pictures of Duma's injuries, I had a couple questions if any of you care to check it out...



We are supposed to get four more days of rain


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

@Mel- I am so, so sorry about Mooch. I teared up a little reading about what a wonderful cat he was and thinking that Rowan's sweet little heart was broken. 

@Ken-Wow, I loved all your stories about your cat's and especially the "special" one. & Ava is truly gorgeous! 

And yay, finally some good news for Ellie who has to have the best mom ever!! 

@Kerryann, I love the spray on sunscreen too! I have used it for a couple years now and today was the first day it failed me. The kids and I all got sunburned at the beach today, im just going to switch brands. It was 90 and we were exposed for 4 hours so it did have a big job. 
Anyway, I am up with a vomiting 6 year old. It's been awhile since anyone's been sick and this came completely out of the blue.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It's about time you showed up again, Mrs. C.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

It's hard to get on TFO when the sun is calling!! But, I'm here now.


Blackhawks just won the Stanley cup, congrats Chicago!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tomorrow I get to go on a big adventure. I get to go visit Bob err Maggie. My only real concern with the meet-up is she and I are both camera shy and in that we'll both be together, I'm sure the paparazzi will be out in force trying to get pictures for all the tabloids. I'm homing a sulcata she will be taking in. We've got a fun day planned. I'm sure it'll be on E. T. as early as Tuesday night.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Tomorrow I get to go on a big adventure. I get to go visit Bob err Maggie. My only real concern with the meet-up is she and I are both camera shy and in that we'll both be together, I'm sure the paparazzi will be out in force trying to get pictures for all the tabloids. I'm homing a sulcata she will be taking in. We've got a fun day planned. I'm sure it'll be on E. T. as early as Tuesday night.



OMG, that is exciting! You better have pic's to post, at least of Bob if you two don't want to be photographed.


----------



## Tech13

Melly-n-shorty said:


> I wouldn't mind a little rain here!
> 
> I finally posted pictures of Duma's injuries, I had a couple questions if any of you care to check it out...



Poor little Duma! I saw the thread and my heart was heavy thinking what she must have gone thru, but, I think it is wonderful how Duma knew to come back home knowing that you would help her get well! She is such an adorable little one , and lucky to be in your care


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We'll be visiting a friend of mines place while I'm down there. I haven't seen him on about five years now, and I figured I'd be 1-2 miles away so I best swing in there as well and see him. His name is Brad and he owns a business call, â€œBrads World Reptiles". It'll be a fun day all around. Check out Brads website, its the same as the name of His company. He's a fun guy.


----------



## Tech13

I'm sorry I don't have answers for your questions though, I don't have that much experience, but I am learning a little every day (smile) thanks to TFO and all of the good tort-people who help out!




Cowboy_Ken said:


> We'll be visiting a friend of mines place while I'm down there. I haven't seen him on about five years now, and I figured I'd be 1-2 miles away so I best swing in there as well and see him. His name is Brad and he owns a business call, â€œBrads World Reptiles". It'll be a fun day all around. Check out Brads website, its the same as the name of His company. He's a fun guy.



Have a great time! I will check out Brad's site with my youngest son, he has such interest in reptiles. Is it a reptile supply company?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yes. And he hosts ecotours to central and South America as well as other locals.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Tech13 said:


> Melly-n-shorty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mind a little rain here!
> 
> I finally posted pictures of Duma's injuries, I had a couple questions if any of you care to check it out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor little Duma! I saw the thread and my heart was heavy thinking what she must have gone thru, but, I think it is wonderful how Duma knew to come back home knowing that you would help her get well! She is such an adorable little one , and lucky to be in your care
Click to expand...


I dont know how lucky she is... I blame myself for the state of her shell  My husband thinks she came home because she knows me as the food bringer, I like to think she came home because she felt safe in her territory... either way I feel so lucky that we found her after that long... she is so little and really the side of a mountain... it was worse than a needle in a hey stack! when I took her to the vet she had baby maggots but the vet said they probably helped more than anything, because they eat dead and infected flesh... gross right?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Melly-n-shorty said:


> Not gross. I do that for my sinus infections!!!!! (Too much?)


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

i just had the worst mental image of you shoving maggots up your nose!!




CtTortoiseMom said:


> @Mel- I am so, so sorry about Mooch. I teared up a little reading about what a wonderful cat he was and thinking that Rowan's sweet little heart was broken.
> 
> @Ken-Wow, I loved all your stories about your cat's and especially the "special" one. & Ava is truly gorgeous!
> 
> And yay, finally some good news for Ellie who has to have the best mom ever!!
> 
> @Kerryann, I love the spray on sunscreen too! I have used it for a couple years now and today was the first day it failed me. The kids and I all got sunburned at the beach today, im just going to switch brands. It was 90 and we were exposed for 4 hours so it did have a big job.
> Anyway, I am up with a vomiting 6 year old. It's been awhile since anyone's been sick and this came completely out of the blue.



Hey you! I have missed you. Sounds like you are making the most of your summer! Thank you for your kind words... Mooch really was a big part of our life and Rowan's life. when she wakes up before us she goes into Mooches room and plays with him while she waits for us to get up... this morning I heard her get up and her little feet go down the hall... about 2 minutes later she was in our bed crying her little eyes out again. I dont know what we are going to do... I dont think we could ever have another cat after Mooch but I can tell she is going to want a friend.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Melly-n-shorty said:


> i just had the worst mental image of you shoving maggots up your nose!!



That would be on the discovery channel. Tightrope the Grand Canyonâ€¦big deal. Look for fly eggs toâ€¦ok, I'm done.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

you are too much!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sometimes I'm sure Karen, my wife, wonders how I ended up married to such a wonderful gal. Lol.


And that killed chat?


----------



## Tech13

Melly-n-shorty said:


> Tech13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melly-n-shorty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mind a little rain here!
> 
> I finally posted pictures of Duma's injuries, I had a couple questions if any of you care to check it out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor little Duma! I saw the thread and my heart was heavy thinking what she must have gone thru, but, I think it is wonderful how Duma knew to come back home knowing that you would help her get well! She is such an adorable little one , and lucky to be in your care
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont know how lucky she is... I blame myself for the state of her shell  My husband thinks she came home because she knows me as the food bringer, I like to think she came home because she felt safe in her territory... either way I feel so lucky that we found her after that long... she is so little and really the side of a mountain... it was worse than a needle in a hey stack! when I took her to the vet she had baby maggots but the vet said they probably helped more than anything, because they eat dead and infected flesh... gross right?
Click to expand...


Yes...a little gross. But please don't blame yourself, just like the old story says, torts are so persistent! Your little girl just wanted to see whats "out there" and you had only good intentions. We cannot foresee or stop all that can possibly happen. Yes... she was definitely a needle in a haystack and the happy ending is that your prodigal "daughter" is home




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Melly-n-shorty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not gross. I do that for my sinus infections!!!!! (Too much?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eewwww, really gross, lol!
Click to expand...


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sometimes I'm sure Karen, my wife, wonders how I ended up married to such a wonderful gal. Lol.
> 
> 
> And that killed chat?





no i was distracted by an otter pop 


hahaha! prodigal daughter! Having her come home was like winning the lottery!


----------



## Tech13

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yes. And he hosts ecotours to central and South America as well as other locals.



Ok, my 9 year old and i were reading about the environment the past two nights before bed, an Ecotour sounds really cool! Does he do virtual ones online? It would be much more within our budget. If not, ask him if he will do it sometime, it would inspire folks like us to save up for the real thing, but still learn in the meantime. And maybe it would be used by schools as part of a science curriculum. Children could learn more about our place in nature and to become better stewards of our environment. I hope I have the right idea of what an ecotour is, or I will feel a little silly!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It's good to feel â€œa little silly" every now and then. 
But you have the right idea. He leads tours of discovery and education. And you have a great idea! I think it would be a fantastic resource as well as a motivator for those such as ourselves. I will pitch him the idea tomorrow. He may run with it, or even expand on it some. Shoot, I'm running with it and think it would be a great gateway presentation. Always leave them wanting more. Great idea.


Here's the link for his website;
http://bradsworldreptiles.com/


----------



## Tech13

Good morning/night all, my pillow is calling me. My prayer is for the healing and well-being of all of the critters we care for, and of thanks for the gift of them in our lives, however long or short that may be. Now my dog, Audrey, has come to summon me to bed, ( more effective than my pillow) she's been waiting up for me. Goodnight!




Cowboy_Ken said:


> It's good to feel â€œa little silly" every now and then.
> But you have the right idea. He leads tours of discovery and education. And you have a great idea! I think it would be a fantastic resource as well as a motivator for those such as ourselves. I will pitch him the idea tomorrow. He may run with it, or even expand on it some. Shoot, I'm running with it and think it would be a great gateway presentation. Always leave them wanting more. Great idea.
> 
> 
> Here's the link for his website;
> http://bradsworldreptiles.com/





Thanks


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sleep well.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Good morning TFO... my daughter woke up at 5 am this morning and decided to wake the rest of the house too.


----------



## Tech13

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sleep well.



Thank you Cowboy, I did until my 2nd alarm did its job...7 AM came too soon!




Melly-n-shorty said:


> Good morning TFO... my daughter woke up at 5 am this morning and decided to wake the rest of the house too.



Good Morning  Children have such boundless energy!


I'm going walking with my Mother-in-Law now, I am so blessed we get along so well! Have a great day!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've got boundless energy unless you're asking me to do something...


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

LOL I have no energy! I am waiting for hubby to go to work so I can go buy the expensive coffee and not have to answer the "how much did that cost" question.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I drink very strong coffee. Doesn't matter the kind. It's flavored coffee I have issues with.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Melly-n-shorty said:


> LOL I have no energy! I am waiting for hubby to go to work so I can go buy the expensive coffee and not have to answer the "how much did that cost" question.


Hahaha! I do that too! Especially since my hub is a judgemental vegan he will be like $5.00 for a cup full of cra*! 
My pukey monster fell asleep around 3:30 and woke up at 7. I feel like I'm 100 today!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm the one in the house doing the encouraging to stop for coffee. I'll get 4 shots of whatever with no whipping and take a b complex or 2 with it. Hard to stop me from yakking then.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I drink very strong coffee. Doesn't matter the kind. It's flavored coffee I have issues with.



its all about the espresso here, I am getting a 6 shot unflavored iced latte (basically espresso, milk, and ice) oh I cant wait! I drink my regular coffee black.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sorry about your pukie kid. Remember, if it lasts for more than 3 days, you probably want to do a squash baby food soak. Could it be illness related to be in the sun too much?


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Melly-n-shorty said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL I have no energy! I am waiting for hubby to go to work so I can go buy the expensive coffee and not have to answer the "how much did that cost" question.
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha! I do that too! Especially since my hub is a judgemental vegan he will be like $5.00 for a cup full of cra*!
> My pukey monster fell asleep around 3:30 and woke up at 7. I feel like I'm 100 today!
Click to expand...


OMG my hubby is judgmental about it too! he says its the worst thing ever for me... but I know that coffee can increase brain function, reduce the risk of a asthma attack, and is a natural antioxidant and laxative . Some studies even show it reduces the risk of cancer.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sorry about your pukie kid. Remember, if it lasts for more than 3 days, you probably want to do a squash baby food soak. Could it be illness related to be in the sun too much?



LOL, she may object to a vaby food soak. I think it might be an ear infection from swimming in our lake too much. She does wear ear plugs because she has tubes but they always fall out. I'm going to the doc at 11:30. 

Wow Mel, that's impressive! I cannot drink my coffee black! I only put a little bit of milk in it with nothing else but black is hard core! I have been getting the Starbucks caramel crunch frappuccino for lunch and whoa is it good!!


----------



## Jacqui

Coffee is one of those things I wish would taste as good as it smells. To me though all coffee and their relatives are yucky.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Here is Lily running Dagny in the back yard this weekend


Right after this pic was taken Lily dropped the leash to look at a caterpillar and Dagny took off with her leash and gentle lead on and was bounding around like a maniac and hooked her foot in her lead which pulled her head down causing the most awkward and painful looking front flip I have ever seen. I thought she broke her neck! She is fine tho


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Coffee is one of those things I wish would taste as good as it smells. To me though all coffee and their relatives are yucky.



The perfect house guest. 

Mrs. C., as a youngun, I would get middle ear infections. My mom would know only from me becoming dizzy. I never complained about the pain, I'd just start stumbling. I think this led me to be who I am todayâ€¦I got used to always being dizzy. Lol.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coffee is one of those things I wish would taste as good as it smells. To me though all coffee and their relatives are yucky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The perfect house guest.
> 
> Mrs. C., as a youngun, I would get middle ear infections. My mom would know only from me becoming dizzy. I never complained about the pain, I'd just start stumbling. I think this led me to be who I am todayâ€¦I got used to always being dizzy. Lol.
Click to expand...

I had a pool growing up and always got "swimmers ear" and it was always very painful! My golden retriever would always swim with us and would get ear infections and go on antibiotics with me.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about your pukie kid. Remember, if it lasts for more than 3 days, you probably want to do a squash baby food soak. Could it be illness related to be in the sun too much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, she may object to a vaby food soak. I think it might be an ear infection from swimming in our lake too much. She does wear ear plugs because she has tubes but they always fall out. I'm going to the doc at 11:30.
> 
> Wow Mel, that's impressive! I cannot drink my coffee black! I only put a little bit of milk in it with nothing else but black is hard core! I have been getting the Starbucks caramel crunch frappuccino for lunch and whoa is it good!!
Click to expand...

I actually love the taste of the different coffees themselves! but I also like the yummy ones like carmel crunch... I just try to stay away from them because they like to stick to my rear!




Jacqui said:


> Coffee is one of those things I wish would taste as good as it smells. To me though all coffee and their relatives are yucky.



my husband shares your feelings on that!




CtTortoiseMom said:


> Here is Lily running Dagny in the back yard this weekend
> 
> Right after this pic was taken Lily dropped the leash to look at a caterpillar and Dagny took off with her leash and gentle lead on and was bounding around like a maniac and hooked her foot in her lead which pulled her head down causing the most awkward and painful looking front flip I have ever seen. I thought she broke her neck! She is fine tho



the mental image is hilarious tho! Especially because Dagny is all legs!

sorry about your sick kiddo... ear problems are no fun! I know, I damaged my inner ear in a car accident. Amazing how a hut ear can make you feel so crummy all over.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

She has strep  poor kid. At least it should get better with antibiotics and I should be able to sleep tonight.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

What a fun way to start summer vacation. Poor kid.


----------



## Tech13

I just got home and my next door neighbor above us has a sign on the laws that says..."caution, pesticide application...blah blah stay off for 48 hours! I can smell it in the air so poor Tech won't be able to use his outside enclosure till it rains a few times I guess. There is a stone drive between our properties, I wonder if that will filter the poison before it covers our yard too? I'm really upset!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

CtTortoiseMom said:


> She has strep  poor kid. At least it should get better with antibiotics and I should be able to sleep tonight.



aww that is no fun at all! at least with strep the antibiotics usually bring relief quickly.


bad enough mine woke up at 5 am... she is now glued to my side. guess she will be a little more needy while her little heart heals... My friend has a dog she is trying to re-home... I have known him since he was a pup, he is very playful. I think I am going to babysit him for a couple days and see what the rest of the family thinks about him.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Tech13 said:


> I just got home and my next door neighbor above us has a sign on the laws that says..."caution, pesticide application...blah blah stay off for 48 hours! I can smell it in the air so poor Tech won't be able to use his outside enclosure till it rains a few times I guess. There is a stone drive between our properties, I wonder if that will filter the poison before it covers our yard too? I'm really upset!



I hate that for you. The danger is when it rains and runs into your yard. I would keep Tech way far away from their yard!!




Melly-n-shorty said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> She has strep  poor kid. At least it should get better with antibiotics and I should be able to sleep tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aww that is no fun at all! at least with strep the antibiotics usually bring relief quickly.
> 
> 
> bad enough mine woke up at 5 am... she is now glued to my side. guess she will be a little more needy while her little heart heals... My friend has a dog she is trying to re-home... I have known him since he was a pup, he is very playful. I think I am going to babysit him for a couple days and see what the rest of the family thinks about him.
Click to expand...



Oh my gosh, that will be a great distraction. I want a fawn Dane puppy. Rob said no:/. I even pulled the whole I want another baby card which usually get's me any animal I want.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

CtTortoiseMom said:


> I even pulled the whole I want another baby card which usually get's me any animal I want.



Now that's funny!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

yea and I have always had a soft spot for this guy. so worst case he will provide a little distraction for a few days and get the family thinking about getting rowan a pet... Best case he will be a match for Rowan and bond with her and have to stay.




Cowboy_Ken said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I even pulled the whole I want another baby card which usually get's me any animal I want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's funny!
Click to expand...


for sure!!! I think my husband would give a thousand animals if I pulled that card... he told him if I ever told him I was pregnant again he would cry (not tears of joy)


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Ellie's eye is looking better, just has more scarring. 

My boyfriend says no more pets for me... At least not until something passes of old age. So either Ellie or the gerbils since they all have less than 3 years expected left but I don't have any plans for replacing them anytime soon! 

My boyfriend does want an English mastiff though and I've told him not until we own a house. 

So not wanting to go to work tonight. I have a feeling this elderly fellow who is near deaf and doesn't understand how his return was processed (onto gift cards instead of the credit card because he no longer has that credit card) and keeps coming in daily to complain how he didn't get his full value back (they were clearance items originally and I think he forgot since losing his receipt) and one day he tells us his credit card was stolen then the next he tells us his neighbor bought items for him with their credit card... I think he's just crotchety and needs to complain for social interaction but it concerns me that he's driving himself around... He couldn't see the receipt or hear the manager or myself and with the constant changing stories I think his memory isn't quite what it used to be. But every time he comes in he takes at least 40 minutes to deal with and the line backs up so badly. I try to help him understand how our returns work but I don't think he will...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

RosieRedfoot said:


> Ellie's eye is looking better, just has more scarring.
> 
> My boyfriend says no more pets for me... At least not until something passes of old age. So either Ellie or the gerbils since they all have less than 3 years expected left but I don't have any plans for replacing them anytime soon!
> 
> My boyfriend does want an English mastiff though and I've told him not until we own a house.
> 
> So not wanting to go to work tonight. I have a feeling this elderly fellow who is near deaf and doesn't understand how his return was processed (onto gift cards instead of the credit card because he no longer has that credit card) and keeps coming in daily to complain how he didn't get his full value back (they were clearance items originally and I think he forgot since losing his receipt) and one day he tells us his credit card was stolen then the next he tells us his neighbor bought items for him with their credit card... I think he's just crotchety and needs to complain for social interaction but it concerns me that he's driving himself around... He couldn't see the receipt or hear the manager or myself and with the constant changing stories I think his memory isn't quite what it used to be. But every time he comes in he takes at least 40 minutes to deal with and the line backs up so badly. I try to help him understand how our returns work but I don't think he will...


That is great about Ellie! 
It sounds like the guy has dimentia. Try writting it down on a receipt or something and wrapping it around his card, it may help him to understand reading it if he is deaf too. Sorry, that stinks




RosieRedfoot said:


> Ellie's eye is looking better, just has more scarring.
> 
> My boyfriend says no more pets for me... At least not until something passes of old age. So either Ellie or the gerbils since they all have less than 3 years expected left but I don't have any plans for replacing them anytime soon!
> 
> My boyfriend does want an English mastiff though and I've told him not until we own a house.
> 
> So not wanting to go to work tonight. I have a feeling this elderly fellow who is near deaf and doesn't understand how his return was processed (onto gift cards instead of the credit card because he no longer has that credit card) and keeps coming in daily to complain how he didn't get his full value back (they were clearance items originally and I think he forgot since losing his receipt) and one day he tells us his credit card was stolen then the next he tells us his neighbor bought items for him with their credit card... I think he's just crotchety and needs to complain for social interaction but it concerns me that he's driving himself around... He couldn't see the receipt or hear the manager or myself and with the constant changing stories I think his memory isn't quite what it used to be. But every time he comes in he takes at least 40 minutes to deal with and the line backs up so badly. I try to help him understand how our returns work but I don't think he will...


That is great about Ellie! 
It sounds like the guy has dimentia. Try writting it down on a receipt or something and wrapping it around his card, it may help him to understand reading it if he is deaf too. Sorry, that stinks


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Sadly I did write it down. Like, each item on the gift card receipt so each item was on a separate receipt so he could see the two he got full value for then the two that were clearance. I even gave him two corporate type numbers to call since our manager couldn't override the return and neither could our tech support. 

He was a war vet and had to use a walker, so I felt bad most of all that he had to stand there the 40 minutes. 

I figured corporate might be able to just credit him the difference of the $30 he claims it is but I can't just go about handing out money for more than returned items are worth without losing my job. 

Looks like we're getting a good thunderstorm now. Already lost power about ten times and have all the electronics unplugged and dogs inside. Poor baby Dante is panicking even in his crate but I can't comfort him since it just makes it worse.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

RosieRedfoot said:


> Sadly I did write it down. Like, each item on the gift card receipt so each item was on a separate receipt so he could see the two he got full value for then the two that were clearance. I even gave him two corporate type numbers to call since our manager couldn't override the return and neither could our tech support.
> 
> He was a war vet and had to use a walker, so I felt bad most of all that he had to stand there the 40 minutes.
> 
> I figured corporate might be able to just credit him the difference of the $30 he claims it is but I can't just go about handing out money for more than returned items are worth without losing my job.
> 
> Looks like we're getting a good thunderstorm now. Already lost power about ten times and have all the electronics unplugged and dogs inside. Poor baby Dante is panicking even in his crate but I can't comfort him since it just makes it worse.



Poor guy & poor you!!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Yay for Ellie's eye!!!

we went to petco to get cuttle bones and hamster bedding and they had kittens in the store. We are putting up a little roadside memorial this evening to say goodbye to Mooch... I know it sounds silly but I think it will help Rowan say good bye.


----------



## Kerryann

Mikey had to go buy dog food today. It completely wigged him out. I think it killed his dreams of having another dog.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

As promised here is a picture of the Wise and Wonderful Bob. We had a great day. We went to visit a friend of mine who as it turns out lives less than two miles from Maggie. First picture is Bob, second two pictures are my buddies sulcatas.




First picture of my buddies sullies, look at the one in the right. Right pretty, yes?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Oops. Second picture tortoise on the left.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Nice big tortoise corral there!

Yeah, buying dog food for three as well as heartworm and flea meds is so not fun. My entire paycheck this Friday is going towards the dogs... 3 month flea/hw meds, coupon for 10% off their dog food so I'm stocking up, and paying the vet bills. But then they should hopefully be set for at least a month...

Next thing will be baths. It's hard to bathe them at home since stooping over the tub wrestling three 60/70/80 pound dogs individually hurts my back too much. The local pet store has $7 DIY doggie wash stations I'll be hitting soon since they're shedding so bad and I don't want to clog my own drains!


And I do have to add that the elderly gentleman didn't come back in so maybe he called the number I gave and got it sorted out...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ava gets bathed when sprayed by skunks. Or if she rolls in something only a dog could appreciate then she gets a bath. Other than that, we get lots of rain.


She does get â€œChicken soup for the dog lovers soul" dog food and from the word on the street it's pretty good stuff.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

CtTortoiseMom said:


> RosieRedfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ellie's eye is looking better, just has more scarring.
> 
> My boyfriend says no more pets for me... At least not until something passes of old age. So either Ellie or the gerbils since they all have less than 3 years expected left but I don't have any plans for replacing them anytime soon!
> 
> My boyfriend does want an English mastiff though and I've told him not until we own a house.
> 
> So not wanting to go to work tonight. I have a feeling this elderly fellow who is near deaf and doesn't understand how his return was processed (onto gift cards instead of the credit card because he no longer has that credit card) and keeps coming in daily to complain how he didn't get his full value back (they were clearance items originally and I think he forgot since losing his receipt) and one day he tells us his credit card was stolen then the next he tells us his neighbor bought items for him with their credit card... I think he's just crotchety and needs to complain for social interaction but it concerns me that he's driving himself around... He couldn't see the receipt or hear the manager or myself and with the constant changing stories I think his memory isn't quite what it used to be. But every time he comes in he takes at least 40 minutes to deal with and the line backs up so badly. I try to help him understand how our returns work but I don't think he will...
> 
> 
> 
> That is great about Ellie!
> It sounds like the guy has dimentia. Try writting it down on a receipt or something and wrapping it around his card, it may help him to understand reading it if he is deaf too. Sorry, that stinks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieRedfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ellie's eye is looking better, just has more scarring.
> 
> My boyfriend says no more pets for me... At least not until something passes of old age. So either Ellie or the gerbils since they all have less than 3 years expected left but I don't have any plans for replacing them anytime soon!
> 
> My boyfriend does want an English mastiff though and I've told him not until we own a house.
> 
> So not wanting to go to work tonight. I have a feeling this elderly fellow who is near deaf and doesn't understand how his return was processed (onto gift cards instead of the credit card because he no longer has that credit card) and keeps coming in daily to complain how he didn't get his full value back (they were clearance items originally and I think he forgot since losing his receipt) and one day he tells us his credit card was stolen then the next he tells us his neighbor bought items for him with their credit card... I think he's just crotchety and needs to complain for social interaction but it concerns me that he's driving himself around... He couldn't see the receipt or hear the manager or myself and with the constant changing stories I think his memory isn't quite what it used to be. But every time he comes in he takes at least 40 minutes to deal with and the line backs up so badly. I try to help him understand how our returns work but I don't think he will...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is great about Ellie!
> It sounds like the guy has dimentia. Try writting it down on a receipt or something and wrapping it around his card, it may help him to understand reading it if he is deaf too. Sorry, that stinks
Click to expand...




And then you double post a comment about dementia. 
Priceless.


----------



## Tech13

Rosie, I was glad work turned out okay for you, I hope that man gets someone to drive him places, but it is hard for most people to rely on others, they don't want to be a burden. Also, people are so busy, they don't see when others are in need or don't want to be bothered. We really need to teach children to always put aside time to help others, and that we must show patience, love and kindness to the elderly, no matter their disposition. It could be that he returned again because he saw the kindness in you and knew that in his confusion, you would do your best to help, you were his angel


----------



## cherylim

Hello, everyone!

I'm back from my honeymoon, have been for a few days but I've been ill and trying to catch up on work, so this is the first time I've sat down. Pulled my magazine out, and there's a story from someone in the US that apparently visits tortoise forums. One of ours?

I have so many pictures I want to share, from the wedding and honeymoon whilst I tell you. I think I'll start a long, pic-heavy post tomorrow!

Uploaded a picture of that magazine, but I'm using the iPad app for the first time, so I have no idea how make it show...

Testing..


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ditto all of the above. Before my mom passed, she had a stroke at the dentists office. She told me that while driving home, she had to cover one eye to determine what lane she was driving in. She clearly knew what was going on, yet she didn't want to bother any of us kids. Although all us kids had made it clear to her to call any of us at any time. I think for her, making that phone call would have felt like stepping down from the freedom she had fraught so hard for, for so many years.


Dog bed? I don't see a dog!!!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Finally got all three dogs to stay sitting in close proximity... It took many beef liver treats and a lot of patience with Prince (he'd bark at me when he didn't get a treat because he didn't want to sit next to her while she was getting HIS treats) 

Sorry if I double post the picture, the app is doing weird things and not showing if there is an image or not...





Or don't post it all, whatever app, that's cool too. Silly technology...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sweet eyes all.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

The funny thing is, I took about ten pictures and in every one Dante (black lab) has the exact pose and expression but the other two are blurry or looking away or not at all in the picture.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

My stepson just sent me a picture of 2 crows. He then said he witnessed attempted murder. Man I love his sense of humor. Funny, yes?


Here is the male sulcata I adopted yesterday.


That's a size 9 slipper. He's a big boy.


----------



## Kerryann

RosieRedfoot said:


> Nice big tortoise corral there!
> 
> Yeah, buying dog food for three as well as heartworm and flea meds is so not fun. My entire paycheck this Friday is going towards the dogs... 3 month flea/hw meds, coupon for 10% off their dog food so I'm stocking up, and paying the vet bills. But then they should hopefully be set for at least a month...
> 
> Next thing will be baths. It's hard to bathe them at home since stooping over the tub wrestling three 60/70/80 pound dogs individually hurts my back too much. The local pet store has $7 DIY doggie wash stations I'll be hitting soon since they're shedding so bad and I don't want to clog my own drains!
> 
> 
> And I do have to add that the elderly gentleman didn't come back in so maybe he called the number I gave and got it sorted out...




In the summer I tie cici to the deck rails and hose her down. She loves swimming but hates the hose. It's a mess but it's better than her trying to jump out of the tub.
Before anyone gets any crazy mental pictures of a dog hog tied to the deck, I should clarify I tie her lead. She monkey eyes me but I try to make it quick.




cherylim said:


> Hello, everyone!
> 
> I'm back from my honeymoon, have been for a few days but I've been ill and trying to catch up on work, so this is the first time I've sat down. Pulled my magazine out, and there's a story from someone in the US that apparently visits tortoise forums. One of ours?
> 
> I have so many pictures I want to share, from the wedding and honeymoon whilst I tell you. I think I'll start a long, pic-heavy post tomorrow!
> 
> Uploaded a picture of that magazine, but I'm using the iPad app for the first time, so I have no idea how make it show...
> 
> Testing..


More pics  I can't wait. 
That little tortoise sweater is so cute. 


I am home early today working from here. Here are my crazy pups loving their mom home working outside.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Lol, cute dogs. And nice new tort Ken!

I wish we had grass... Well, we do have grass but only in patchy splotches like the yard has grass-eczema between the dirt and weeds. And only in the back yard where you can't see it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

That's the grass in the new sulcata pen. When it gets chomped down, I'll just reassemble in a new spot. Fred was not happy about going back to his old yard, but for now, they need to be kept apart, possibly forever if aggression develops between them when they do get to meet in 3-6 months.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I wish today was Sundayâ€¦


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> My stepson just sent me a picture of 2 crows. He then said he witnessed attempted murder. Man I love his sense of humor. Funny, yes?
> 
> 
> Here is the male sulcata I adopted yesterday.
> That's a size 9 slipper. He's a big boy.





Wow, that is a beautiful big boy Ken!! Lucky you!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

The tortoise or my stepson? Lol.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> The tortoise or my stepson? Lol.



The tortoise, there wasn't a pic of your stepson dur...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> The tortoise or my stepson? Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tortoise, there wasn't a pic of your stepson dur...
Click to expand...


Dueâ€¦LOL!!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Coffee is one of those things I wish would taste as good as it smells. To me though all coffee and their relatives are yucky.



OH!! A woman after my own heart! I hate coffee...but love the smell of it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> The tortoise or my stepson? Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tortoise, there wasn't a pic of your stepson dur...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dueâ€¦LOL!!!!!
Click to expand...


*Dur-Dur


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I ran across two RES today while walking Dagny on hiking trail around a pond. They were sunning themselves on a rock and were not really bothered by us. Dagny did not even recognize that they were not rocks, she may not be the brightest bulb but she is the biggest!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

That's fun. Yesterday, while Maggie and I were dodging the paparazzi at my friend brads house we saw some western pond turtles basking. My friend has been working on restoring his place to the seasonal wetlands it historically has been and adding some interconnected ponds. He's developed some good, sloped banks for nesting and he head starts the babies when he can.


The sun just popped out!!! We may hit 72 todayâ€¦wait, there's the cloud back.


----------



## Kerryann

Yvonne G said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coffee is one of those things I wish would taste as good as it smells. To me though all coffee and their relatives are yucky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH!! A woman after my own heart! I hate coffee...but love the smell of it.
Click to expand...


I thought I was weird for feeling this way. Yesterday I made myself a cup of hazelnut which smell so good but then I took a drink and was like bleh..




Cowboy_Ken said:


> That's fun. Yesterday, while Maggie and I were dodging the paparazzi at my friend brads house we saw some western pond turtles basking. My friend has been working on restoring his place to the seasonal wetlands it historically has been and adding some interconnected ponds. He's developed some good, sloped banks for nesting and he head starts the babies when he can.
> 
> 
> The sun just popped out!!! We may hit 72 todayâ€¦wait, there's the cloud back.





It was 90 here today.  I loved it.
Oh what is head starting tortoises.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Getting the hatchlings and caring for them for a spell till they're past that delicate stage.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Getting the hatchlings and caring for them for a spell till they're past that delicate stage.



That sounds like so much fun !!


----------



## Tech13

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ditto all of the above. Before my mom passed, she had a stroke at the dentists office. She told me that while driving home, she had to cover one eye to determine what lane she was driving in. She clearly knew what was going on, yet she didn't want to bother any of us kids. Although all us kids had made it clear to her to call any of us at any time. I think for her, making that phone call would have felt like stepping down from the freedom she had fraught so hard for, for so many years.
> 
> 
> Dog bed? I don't see a dog!!!





Funny pic, no fear there
I used to say things like " I have to go to such and such a place", Knowing it would be on my way or the same place she would have to go, or want to go to and ask her if she would go to keep me company then I could help my grandmother- in-law and she wouldn't feel like a burden. Like your Mom, she would never have asked, she was a very independent lady. I loved her like she was my own Grandma


Rosie, your three dogs pic is adorable! What an amazing feat to get all three still for the millisecond it took to snap it, lol! As Cowboy said, they have sweet eyes, like my Audrey, they sure know how to work it for treats too


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

so yesterday when I woke up at 5 am... yea I am still up, havn't slept since then.. I am just now going to bed. I cant wait for vacation to start.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Melly-n-shorty said:


> so yesterday when I woke up at 5 am... yea I am still up, havn't slept since then.. I am just now going to bed. I cant wait for vacation to start.



Ummm, I think you just feel asleep in mid post.


----------



## Tech13

Mmmmmmmmm, black coffee sounds good! I think the smell is divine too, I heard on the radio yesterday that if you sprinkle ground cinnamon on the coffee before brewing, it can liven up the flavor of old or cheap coffee and it will smell like Christmas morning in your house, i think i like coffee be wise of the aroma! 

Tech the tort, on the other hand, does not appeal to my olfactory sense, hahaha, good thing he's adorable! And yes, his enclosures are kept clean, just his nuggets smell awful. I think those Sulcatas like yours, Cowboy, are really cool too, but because they are larger, cleanup must require a gas mask!


Melly, enjoy your vacation!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I wish today was Sundayâ€¦


Because you want bacon?

Good Morning TFO!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish today was Sundayâ€¦
> 
> 
> 
> Because you want bacon?
> 
> Good Morning TFO!!
Click to expand...


Of course! Instead I grated so ham mixed it with eggs for dinner.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Kerryann said:


> Yvonne G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coffee is one of those things I wish would taste as good as it smells. To me though all coffee and their relatives are yucky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH!! A woman after my own heart! I hate coffee...but love the smell of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought I was weird for feeling this way. Yesterday I made myself a cup of hazelnut which smell so good but then I took a drink and was like bleh..
> [\quote]
> 
> 
> I feel that way about beer and wine. I look at it and go ooh this will taste good and then blech, it's fermented and bitter/dry.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jenley

Yay! Hubby is finally putting music on the ipod he got me for Mothers Day!! I was worried I would have a pretty paper weight to take with me on my trip in July.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

So Ellie's eye ulcer is healed! And we did a urine test. Turns out her kidneys are concentrating fine but she does have excess glucose in her urine which could mean she's diabetic. But due to her drippiness she gets to be on incontinence meds. But if that doesn't help she wants to do full blood testing and run insulin panels, but she said it just seems like Ellie is incontinent due to age.


----------



## Jenley

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish today was Sundayâ€¦
> 
> 
> 
> Because you want bacon?
> 
> Good Morning TFO!!
Click to expand...


mmm bacon!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Also wanted to say that after almost two months of my hibiscus going yellow and shriveling up I have brought it back and it produced it's first bloom! 

Yes, it's that vibrant!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

RosieRedfoot said:


> Also wanted to say that after almost two months of my hibiscus going yellow and shriveling up I have brought it back and it produced it's first bloom!
> 
> Yes, it's that vibrant!



Beautiful!


----------



## Kerryann

RosieRedfoot said:


> So Ellie's eye ulcer is healed! And we did a urine test. Turns out her kidneys are concentrating fine but she does have excess glucose in her urine which could mean she's diabetic. But due to her drippiness she gets to be on incontinence meds. But if that doesn't help she wants to do full blood testing and run insulin panels, but she said it just seems like Ellie is incontinent due to age.



Yay 


Things are growing slow here because we are getting our first stretch of hot weather. 

I went and bought a bunch of new clothes today because everything is like a sack.  I love retail therapy. Now I need a spa day. After July 4th. 
Oh and my client with the up all night site (aka my baby) is letting us migrate him to a proper sized server so the crashing, calling, wiping tears, and hand holding can finally stop.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> RosieRedfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Ellie's eye ulcer is healed! And we did a urine test. Turns out her kidneys are concentrating fine but she does have excess glucose in her urine which could mean she's diabetic. But due to her drippiness she gets to be on incontinence meds. But if that doesn't help she wants to do full blood testing and run insulin panels, but she said it just seems like Ellie is incontinent due to age.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay
> 
> 
> Things are growing slow here because we are getting our first stretch of hot weather.
> 
> I went and bought a bunch of new clothes today because everything is like a sack.  I love retail therapy. Now I need a spa day. After July 4th.
> Oh and my client with the up all night site (aka my baby) is letting us migrate him to a proper sized server so the crashing, calling, wiping tears, and hand holding can finally stop.
Click to expand...



That sounds like all great news, yay!


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



CtTortoiseMom said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieRedfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Ellie's eye ulcer is healed! And we did a urine test. Turns out her kidneys are concentrating fine but she does have excess glucose in her urine which could mean she's diabetic. But due to her drippiness she gets to be on incontinence meds. But if that doesn't help she wants to do full blood testing and run insulin panels, but she said it just seems like Ellie is incontinent due to age.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay
> 
> 
> Things are growing slow here because we are getting our first stretch of hot weather.
> 
> I went and bought a bunch of new clothes today because everything is like a sack.  I love retail therapy. Now I need a spa day. After July 4th.
> Oh and my client with the up all night site (aka my baby) is letting us migrate him to a proper sized server so the crashing, calling, wiping tears, and hand holding can finally stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds like all great news, yay!
Click to expand...




I needed some.
Sibi went mia again?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieRedfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Ellie's eye ulcer is healed! And we did a urine test. Turns out her kidneys are concentrating fine but she does have excess glucose in her urine which could mean she's diabetic. But due to her drippiness she gets to be on incontinence meds. But if that doesn't help she wants to do full blood testing and run insulin panels, but she said it just seems like Ellie is incontinent due to age.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay
> 
> 
> Things are growing slow here because we are getting our first stretch of hot weather.
> 
> I went and bought a bunch of new clothes today because everything is like a sack.  I love retail therapy. Now I need a spa day. After July 4th.
> Oh and my client with the up all night site (aka my baby) is letting us migrate him to a proper sized server so the crashing, calling, wiping tears, and hand holding can finally stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds like all great news, yay!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I needed some.
> Sibi went mia again?
Click to expand...



I think so because this is the time she is usually on. Cowboy Ken must be watching a bull riding event or eating bacon, he is usually on now too.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



CtTortoiseMom said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieRedfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Ellie's eye ulcer is healed! And we did a urine test. Turns out her kidneys are concentrating fine but she does have excess glucose in her urine which could mean she's diabetic. But due to her drippiness she gets to be on incontinence meds. But if that doesn't help she wants to do full blood testing and run insulin panels, but she said it just seems like Ellie is incontinent due to age.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay
> 
> 
> Things are growing slow here because we are getting our first stretch of hot weather.
> 
> I went and bought a bunch of new clothes today because everything is like a sack.  I love retail therapy. Now I need a spa day. After July 4th.
> Oh and my client with the up all night site (aka my baby) is letting us migrate him to a proper sized server so the crashing, calling, wiping tears, and hand holding can finally stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds like all great news, yay!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I needed some.
> Sibi went mia again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think so because this is the time she is usually on. Cowboy Ken must be watching a bull riding event or eating bacon, he is usually on now too.
Click to expand...




Bacon coma 
I'm allergic to tea


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Yikes! I don't really drink tea, but there seem to be many different kinds, are you allergic to all tea?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've been at the in laws doing things like cleaning the roof and gutters, then to my sil to help setup for a garage sale this week end. I'm barely able to walf right about now. Sadly, no baconâ€¦had fried chicken for dinner. PBR is still off for the summer doing challenger events.


I post and kill chat.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I want ribs, coleslaw, sweet tea, and hush puppies... Maybe I do belong in the south! 

We have friends here who just bought a house and it makes me want one, haha.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Houses are good. As are ribs, cole slaw and hush puppy's. but I know the south don't want this boy.


Kind of like Andy Taylor, flys the star ship enterprise while singing David Allen Coe. With a touch of Dr. Leaky thrown in for balance.


----------



## Tech13

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Houses are good. As are ribs, cole slaw and hush puppy's. but I know the south don't want this boy.
> 
> 
> Kind of like Andy Taylor, flys the star ship enterprise while singing David Allen Coe. With a touch of Dr. Leaky thrown in for balance.





Who is Dr. Leaky? I'll google it, that would be my oldest son's recommendation


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_Leakey


I didn't read it for accurately, but the birthday is correct.


----------



## Tech13

Lots of interesting things come up when you google it, like leaky gut, sewer, lol, no Dr. though.




Cowboy_Ken said:


> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_Leakey
> 
> 
> I didn't read it for accurately, but the birthday is correct.





Ok, discovering important fossils and defending African wildlife sounds good!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Yeah, we may be looking into a house in the next year or two. Houses here are pretty cheap. Like 60k-70k for a 3bd, 2ba... We found some with 4 bd, 3 ba, garage, 1+ acre yard, and room over garage for less than 120k... Or can buy 9 acres of land with your own fishing pond for 30k, lol. 

Or could be a giant turtle pond (probably already is). 

Rosie would enjoy it since we'd create a portion of yard that's dog proof, then have a human section for grilling and porch sitting, then a dog section for their bodily functions so you don't get dog landmines when trying to enjoy outside.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

RosieRedfoot said:


> Yeah, we may be looking into a house in the next year or two. Houses here are pretty cheap. Like 60k-70k for a 3bd, 2ba... We found some with 4 bd, 3 ba, garage, 1+ acre yard, and room over garage for less than 120k... Or can buy 9 acres of land with your own fishing pond for 30k, lol.
> 
> Or could be a giant turtle pond (probably already is).
> 
> Rosie would enjoy it since we'd create a portion of yard that's dog proof, then have a human section for grilling and porch sitting, then a dog section for their bodily functions so you don't get dog landmines when trying to enjoy outside.



Holy cow, my 3 bedroom 1 bath ranch is listed for 219 and that is 20,000 lower than it's comparables!! I don't even want to know what the property tax is in your area I will throw up from jealousy! 
Yummy I want ribs now, I had a cheeseburger from 5 guys and choc. Mint chip icecream for dinner ladt night because i knew today was going to be rainy and i wont be able to go to the beach. woot woot!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Gotta love a five guys burger! Yeah, some of the places' taxes are only like 2k a year. So it's kind of sad when they talk about people here not being able to afford homes... But then again, if it was just my retail based income I'd be unable to as well. 

Thinking of volunteering at the zoo since they said they like hiring those with bachelors in degrees such as mine but I'd need hands on experience before qualifying.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Guess I was supposed to be at work yesterday buuut it wasn't changed in the schedule that I switched shifts with someone so I get a no-show. Yay >.>


----------



## Thalatte

Good afternoon. Is anyone on?


Well I am running to the store be on tomorrow. Oh and everyone is gaining wait and growing good. I swear Teagers gains 100 grams a week. He is almost bigger than Dozer and is already bigger than Bane.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm kind of here. Crazy weather here. I think yesterday, we had a hard time hitting 70f. Today were at 93.2f. UGHHH. How am I to adjust? Air conditioning!


Now 93.7. Make it stop.


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Yikes! I don't really drink tea, but there seem to be many different kinds, are you allergic to all tea?



I was drinking chai tea and having bad problems so I thought it was the ginger after reading about all of the ingredients. I switched to non chai tea and tried some others and found I was still having reactions


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

That's why I stick with very string coffee and Coors Banquet Beer.


I stress that I am over 21 and so I can make these calls.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm kind of here. Crazy weather here. I think yesterday, we had a hard time hitting 70f. Today were at 93.2f. UGHHH. How am I to adjust? Air conditioning!
> 
> 
> Now 93.7. Make it stop.





Ken!!! you stole my warm weather. 
I am going kayaking tomorrow rain, storm or shine. It's 70 and rainy here but the day I posted the pics of my dogs it was over 90 and sunny. I just want to yak for a bit. 
The inlaws are here for the weekend.  Tomorrow night we will take them to see fireworks.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We're getting the hottest temps so far this year. Best part of all this heat? We're doing an extended family garage sale. Today was Karen's and my shift. It's only going to get hotter the next 5 days.


Kerryann, where'd you go? I thought you wanted to yakâ€¦


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> We're getting the hottest temps so far this year. Best part of all this heat? We're doing an extended family garage sale. Today was Karen's and my shift. It's only going to get hotter the next 5 days.
> 
> 
> Kerryann, where'd you go? I thought you wanted to yakâ€¦





Im right here. I am watching life of Pi. They murdered a goat


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I never watch that show. Did you catch under the dome or the show call naked and afraid?


----------



## jaizei

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Did you catch under the dome



Have you read the book?


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I never watch that show. Did you catch under the dome or the show call naked and afraid?



No is it good? We watched some show the other day about a nice zombie boy and an alien snatching. Two shows I should say.
This movie is interesting so far.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

jaizei said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you catch under the dome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you read the book?
Click to expand...


My husbsnd read it and liked it. I did not read it because I am not a Stephen King fan but I am interested to see the show.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

jaizei said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you catch under the dome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you read the book?
Click to expand...


Nope. I think Kings books stopped being good when he stopped use Bachman. Have you read that 4 story book?
Naked and afraid was, for the most part good, if you can get past the water turtle killingâ€¦


----------



## Jenley

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm kind of here. Crazy weather here. I think yesterday, we had a hard time hitting 70f. Today were at 93.2f. UGHHH. How am I to adjust? Air conditioning!
> 
> 
> Now 93.7. Make it stop.





It was 118 in Phoenix today lol...


----------



## Kerryann

Jenley said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm kind of here. Crazy weather here. I think yesterday, we had a hard time hitting 70f. Today were at 93.2f. UGHHH. How am I to adjust? Air conditioning!
> 
> 
> Now 93.7. Make it stop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was 118 in Phoenix today lol...
Click to expand...



Eek you can keep that heat.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

118 is bad. For us it's the 25 degree change that's melting the cats that don't want to come in the house.


----------



## jaizei

Cowboy_Ken said:


> jaizei said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you catch under the dome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you read the book?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. I think Kings books stopped being good when he stopped use Bachman. Have you read that 4 story book?
Click to expand...


Four story?, The Bachman books?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yes, the Bachman Books.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

jaizei said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaizei said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you catch under the dome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you read the book?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. I think Kings books stopped being good when he stopped use Bachman. Have you read that 4 story book?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Four story?, The Bachman books?
Click to expand...

Stephen King's alias Richard Bachman. Some people prefer the stories written as his alias. The book Ken is referring to is a collection of four short stories tittled "The Bachman Books".


Oh duh, I just realized you said that! Sorry I am slow!

Monsters University was funny


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Of the four, my all time favorite is the longest walk, I think it's called. I feel it should be required reading for every kid going into high school. Nothing is too hard to get through and all. You're still breathing.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Of the four, my all time favorite is the longest walk, I think it's called. I feel it should be required reading for every kid going into high school. Nothing is too hard to get through and all. You're still breathing.



I haven't read those books.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Find it used somewhere. I feel it's worth it. Of the four stories, people are most familiar with Cujo.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Find it used somewhere. I feel it's worth it. Of the four stories, people are most familiar with Cujo.



I saw cujo as a movie. It was scary and sad.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sad yes.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

So, I have been a mother for 14 years and have dealt with a lot, but never until yesterday had I dealt with a concussion and "full cognitive rest". Lily flipped over the handlebars of her scooter and landed on her forehead....


----------



## Jenley

CtTortoiseMom said:


> So, I have been a mother for 14 years and have dealt with a lot, but never until yesterday had I dealt with a concussion and "full cognitive rest". Lily flipped over the handlebars of her scooter and landed on her forehead....



Oh my goodness!! Poor thing!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Poor Lily!!! That's some goose egg. Yesterday Karen and I stopped at a small country market for corn dogs, as I was parking, we heard a slap noise and I thought I'd ran over a can. As it turns out, a young girl was crying. She'd jumped out of a parked car and started running a d tripped over one of those curb stop. Her hands were very scraped up. That was the sound of the slap on the asphalt. We had ice packs for lower back pain because we're old, and Karen took one to her to help ease the pain. The poor thing. I hope Lily heals well and easy. Do you have Aloe to help ease the scars?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Ouchie! Hope she's ok!

And when I came into work today someone was also there being trained for the position I usually do. Kind of felt like it was a slap in the face seeing as when I no-showed I could have been lying dead in a ditch somewhere and they didn't even call and ask if I was ok or coming in after the ok 10 minute late period. I think they were happy I came in and I apologized for the mistake but it kind of made me feel like they don't even care. 

Guess I really am just a pawn to bring in more money to feed the bottom line. And the CEO's pockets. 

Thaat's why I kind of want to see about working for the local zoo instead, but can't say no to a solid paycheck for the time being. Ugh, long day and tomorrow will be a longer 9 hour day on my feet. 

Our zoo has lots of tortoises and even naked mole rats  I think they're cute in an ugly kind of way.


----------



## jaizei

I wasn't sure, I thought maybe you were referring to Different Seasons. 

I'm kinda glad I read some of his later books before I worked back to the Bachman Books. If I had been alive to read his early books as they were released, I think I would have stopped reading at some point as well. There's something to be said about being able to tell a good story succinctly.


----------



## Kerryann

Aww I am so sorry about her head


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I want to help breed Galapagos tortoises, which they do raise. And they have a lot of lovely radiateds too! But to hold baby galaps would be amazing!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Poor Lily!!! That's some goose egg. Yesterday Karen and I stopped at a small country market for corn dogs, as I was parking, we heard a slap noise and I thought I'd ran over a can. As it turns out, a young girl was crying. She'd jumped out of a parked car and started running a d tripped over one of those curb stop. Her hands were very scraped up. That was the sound of the slap on the asphalt. We had ice packs for lower back pain because we're old, and Karen took one to her to help ease the pain. The poor thing. I hope Lily heals well and easy. Do you have Aloe to help ease the scars?



I am using a topical antibiotic because of her immune issues. The wound had to be debrided and it was so horrible I almost cried! She is back to normal today she just has to take it easy for a few days. I slept with her last night and the first thing she said when she woke up is "do I still have a coma", haha! I laughed so hard.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Comic relief at its best.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Comic relief at its best.



Yes kids are so amazing.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Karen sounds so sweet. And LOL that you had ice packs. Well sorta it also kind of makes me scared for my future!!!




RosieRedfoot said:


> Ouchie! Hope she's ok!
> 
> And when I came into work today someone was also there being trained for the position I usually do. Kind of felt like it was a slap in the face seeing as when I no-showed I could have been lying dead in a ditch somewhere and they didn't even call and ask if I was ok or coming in after the ok 10 minute late period. I think they were happy I came in and I apologized for the mistake but it kind of made me feel like they don't even care.
> 
> Guess I really am just a pawn to bring in more money to feed the bottom line. And the CEO's pockets.
> 
> Thaat's why I kind of want to see about working for the local zoo instead, but can't say no to a solid paycheck for the time being. Ugh, long day and tomorrow will be a longer 9 hour day on my feet.
> 
> Our zoo has lots of tortoises and even naked mole rats  I think they're cute in an ugly kind of way.


Sorry, it is not fun to feel unappreciated. While the bottom line, surface dwelling people may not see you or care, I am sure that the people that you interact with directly would feel your absence.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Of course Karen is sweet. I married her. Err, she married me? Lol. Obviously she has a sense of humor!!!! We both led lives that beat the hell out of our bodies and now we are blessed with that hindsight B.S.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Of course Karen is sweet. I married her. Err, she married me? Lol. Obviously she has a sense of humor!!!! We both led lives that beat the hell out of our bodies and now we are blessed with that hindsight B.S.



It was all worth it though, right?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Totally worth it. You young kids still say totally, right?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Totally worth it. You young kids still say totally, right?



Good to know. I'm not sure what the "young people" say, I got yelled at by the teenager for saying "dude" the other day.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

LOLOLOL


Wait that didn't even make sense.


When Karen's son was in high school, he and his buddies wanted to get rubber band wrist bands that said WWKD, what would ken do? I took it as a huge complement that these guys looked up to me in such a way. We've always been, â€œThe Cool Parents". We didn't let them do what they always wanted, but we were always willing to listen in confidence.


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Totally worth it. You young kids still say totally, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to know. I'm not sure what the "young people" say, I got yelled at by the teenager for saying "dude" the other day.
Click to expand...


Dude is an obscenity now?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Totally worth it. You young kids still say totally, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to know. I'm not sure what the "young people" say, I got yelled at by the teenager for saying "dude" the other day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude is an obscenity now?
Click to expand...


No, I just think that, according to my eldest, I am too old and uncool to say it.


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Totally worth it. You young kids still say totally, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to know. I'm not sure what the "young people" say, I got yelled at by the teenager for saying "dude" the other day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude is an obscenity now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I just think that, according to my eldest, I am too old and uncool to say it.
Click to expand...


What do they say now?  I am old and uncool too.


Oh so I volunteer for this project to try to help boost post college students integrate into the IT market. I had them at my office and was helping them set up. One of the mentors was all up in my space and was a super close talker. I stepped back trying not to be obvious and then I started showing him how to set up with some space and he pulled in closer to me again. When I came home I told mikey that I found a new boyfriend and was telling him about the situation and he recommends that if he does it again that I should lick him and if he is like wtf.. I can say I thought he wanted to make out. Mike was like why do you think no one ever gets in my space.  Now I have to worry that he is out randomly licking people.
At least the close talker was not stinky but it was weird. Why do people do that?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

As adults, they look forward to our weekend bashes. And the best part? In that we've known them forever they like to brown nose us by showing how much they've grown up. It works out as a win win. We get ditches dug, and they feel a boost in self esteem. And we like seeing them too. They'll bring their recent relations for us to provide feed back on, and we're honest. We've nothing to gain by blowing smoke or being mean, and they know it. Wow, I sound pretty full of myself right now.




Kerryann said:


> They are hoping to gain the respect they have for you by proxy.
> 
> 
> Or you need to change shampoo.
> 
> 
> Try using Mikes deodorant one day. That'll scare them off.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> As adults, they look forward to our weekend bashes. And the best part? In that we've known them forever they like to brown nose us by showing how much they've grown up. It works out as a win win. We get ditches dug, and they feel a boost in self esteem. And we like seeing them too. They'll bring their recent relations for us to provide feed back on, and we're honest. We've nothing to gain by blowing smoke or being mean, and they know it. Wow, I sound pretty full of myself right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are hoping to gain the respect they have for you by proxy.
> 
> 
> Or you need to change shampoo.
> 
> 
> Try using Mikes deodorant one day. That'll scare them off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't agree with Mikes licking them plan.
> Eww he uses axe man pit stop aka deodorant.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Slight vomit reflex on the licking part. 
Axe deodorant would totally flip him out.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Slight vomit reflex on the licking part.
> Axe deodorant would totally flip him out.



Yes that's how I felt about that. I said either that'd be effective or I really would have a new bf. I just thought of it because he just sent me a message. 
The deodorant would weird me out if he even got closer huh


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Totally worth it. You young kids still say totally, right?



Totally! Although now out of college I feel out of the loop as to what's "in"... Probably something silly, as usual.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

RosieRedfoot said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Totally worth it. You young kids still say totally, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally! Although now out of college I feel out of the loop as to what's "in"... Probably something silly, as usual.
Click to expand...


Now I really do feel old because I just realized how young you are. I thought you were older than that. 

So good morning all, Now that Lily is recovering from strep and her concussion, Rand the wild 2 year old got a rash soni took him to the doc yesterday and they have no idea what it is and the poor kid has the early stages of pneumonia. Well, his rash is worse so I sent pics to his infectious disease doc that handles all of his immune stuff and he said "Wow, brilliant!! Bring him in". I HATE how excited the doc gets when my kids get a strange sickness or their bloodwork looks bad. I am seething mad right now.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Just curious, have you had your home mold tested? Was watching a show on home and garden about how mold growth often shows up in kids first as respiratory infections and weird skin rashes... This family had leaky windows that caused the drywall to mold in the kid's room and the kid had constant asthma attacks and bronchitis. Just food for thought and not trying to add to your pile of expenses or stresses right now. 

I really hope it's nothing serious and both your kids recover quickly!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

RosieRedfoot said:


> Just curious, have you had your home mold tested? Was watching a show on home and garden about how mold growth often shows up in kids first as respiratory infections and weird skin rashes... This family had leaky windows that caused the drywall to mold in the kid's room and the kid had constant asthma attacks and bronchitis. Just food for thought and not trying to add to your pile of expenses or stresses right now.
> 
> I really hope it's nothing serious and both your kids recover quickly!



Yes, thanks I have only lived in my current house for 3 months now. We had a full inspection including mold. But I welcome any and all ideas. I'm thinking chicken pox at this point.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



CtTortoiseMom said:


> RosieRedfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious, have you had your home mold tested? Was watching a show on home and garden about how mold growth often shows up in kids first as respiratory infections and weird skin rashes... This family had leaky windows that caused the drywall to mold in the kid's room and the kid had constant asthma attacks and bronchitis. Just food for thought and not trying to add to your pile of expenses or stresses right now.
> 
> I really hope it's nothing serious and both your kids recover quickly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, thanks I have only lived in my current house for 3 months now. We had a full inspection including mold. But I welcome any and all ideas. I'm thinking chicken pox at this point.
Click to expand...


They say it's better for them to get that as kids than add adults but chicken pox are no fun. I was five when I got them and I remember the misery. I have pox marks on my forehead


I planted more today. I almost padded out from dehydration.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieRedfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious, have you had your home mold tested? Was watching a show on home and garden about how mold growth often shows up in kids first as respiratory infections and weird skin rashes... This family had leaky windows that caused the drywall to mold in the kid's room and the kid had constant asthma attacks and bronchitis. Just food for thought and not trying to add to your pile of expenses or stresses right now.
> 
> I really hope it's nothing serious and both your kids recover quickly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, thanks I have only lived in my current house for 3 months now. We had a full inspection including mold. But I welcome any and all ideas. I'm thinking chicken pox at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They say it's better for them to get that as kids than add adults but chicken pox are no fun. I was five when I got them and I remember the misery. I have pox marks on my forehead
> 
> 
> I planted more today. I almost padded out from dehydration.
Click to expand...



I was about 5 when I got them too. Don't worry your kids won't get them because they will receive a vaccination for them at 6 months and a booster at age 6. We are still not sure if he has them but he is unable to build antibodies to polysaccharide vaccinations do it would not be a complete shock. 

Despite all this sickness nonsense, the kids had a fun day playing outside. It is about 80 today but really breezy. I have been cleaning all day and Rob has been cleaning the yard and doing all outside work. It has been a beautiful and productive day. 

Except Dagny the giant furry toddler is in her crate because she heards the kids when they are in the yard but she started using her paws and hitting them if they don't listen to her and she is in time out for knocking Rand over. She is crying like a baby as I type this. 
So that's my day, sorry it is not that exciting. 
Kerryann, did you go kayaking?


----------



## jaizei

I somehow managed to get chicken pox twice, @ 8 & 19. Less fun the second time.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

jaizei said:


> I somehow managed to get chicken pox twice, @ 8 & 19. Less fun the second time.



Yikes, i have heard that the older you are the worse it is. You may be prone to getting shingles now since it is the same virus. I heard that is absolutely terrible so I hope you don't get it!


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



CtTortoiseMom said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieRedfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious, have you had your home mold tested? Was watching a show on home and garden about how mold growth often shows up in kids first as respiratory infections and weird skin rashes... This family had leaky windows that caused the drywall to mold in the kid's room and the kid had constant asthma attacks and bronchitis. Just food for thought and not trying to add to your pile of expenses or stresses right now.
> 
> I really hope it's nothing serious and both your kids recover quickly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, thanks I have only lived in my current house for 3 months now. We had a full inspection including mold. But I welcome any and all ideas. I'm thinking chicken pox at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They say it's better for them to get that as kids than add adults but chicken pox are no fun. I was five when I got them and I remember the misery. I have pox marks on my forehead
> 
> 
> I planted more today. I almost padded out from dehydration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I was about 5 when I got them too. Don't worry your kids won't get them because they will receive a vaccination for them at 6 months and a booster at age 6. We are still not sure if he has them but he is unable to build antibodies to polysaccharide vaccinations do it would not be a complete shock.
> 
> Despite all this sickness nonsense, the kids had a fun day playing outside. It is about 80 today but really breezy. I have been cleaning all day and Rob has been cleaning the yard and doing all outside work. It has been a beautiful and productive day.
> 
> Except Dagny the giant furry toddler is in her crate because she heards the kids when they are in the yard but she started using her paws and hitting them if they don't listen to her and she is in time out for knocking Rand over. She is crying like a baby as I type this.
> So that's my day, sorry it is not that exciting.
> Kerryann, did you go kayaking?
Click to expand...




No earlier it was so hot I almost passed out after working in the garden. We got all ready to go and the clouds got dark and scary and the temps dropped.




CtTortoiseMom said:


> jaizei said:
> 
> 
> 
> I somehow managed to get chicken pox twice, @ 8 & 19. Less fun the second time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes, i have heard that the older you are the worse it is. You may be prone to getting shingles now since it is the same virus. I heard that is absolutely terrible so I hope you don't get it!
Click to expand...

Yea the shingles scare me


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieRedfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious, have you had your home mold tested? Was watching a show on home and garden about how mold growth often shows up in kids first as respiratory infections and weird skin rashes... This family had leaky windows that caused the drywall to mold in the kid's room and the kid had constant asthma attacks and bronchitis. Just food for thought and not trying to add to your pile of expenses or stresses right now.
> 
> I really hope it's nothing serious and both your kids recover quickly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, thanks I have only lived in my current house for 3 months now. We had a full inspection including mold. But I welcome any and all ideas. I'm thinking chicken pox at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They say it's better for them to get that as kids than add adults but chicken pox are no fun. I was five when I got them and I remember the misery. I have pox marks on my forehead
> 
> 
> I planted more today. I almost padded out from dehydration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I was about 5 when I got them too. Don't worry your kids won't get them because they will receive a vaccination for them at 6 months and a booster at age 6. We are still not sure if he has them but he is unable to build antibodies to polysaccharide vaccinations do it would not be a complete shock.
> 
> Despite all this sickness nonsense, the kids had a fun day playing outside. It is about 80 today but really breezy. I have been cleaning all day and Rob has been cleaning the yard and doing all outside work. It has been a beautiful and productive day.
> 
> Except Dagny the giant furry toddler is in her crate because she heards the kids when they are in the yard but she started using her paws and hitting them if they don't listen to her and she is in time out for knocking Rand over. She is crying like a baby as I type this.
> So that's my day, sorry it is not that exciting.
> Kerryann, did you go kayaking?
Click to expand...




Poor Dagny..  They cry like they are being murdered when they don't get their way.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Finally! It's 9:30ish and the temp has finally dropped to 77.0f. The forced air came on at 10:00 am because the house was already at 80f and that was with all the windows open.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Finally! It's 9:30ish and the temp has finally dropped to 77.0f. The forced air came on at 10:00 am because the house was already at 80f and that was with all the windows open.



You stole our warm weather. I heard the jet stream is further north this year and that's why the weather is icky. It was cold again here today. I am so hopeful for good weather!,!

oh i signed up for paddle board classes


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Paddle board? Like ping pong? I was just emailing a friend of mine that 80 would be the perfect heat wave for me. All of our cats look melted under bushes, and they get all pissy when I try to join them.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Paddle board? Like ping pong? I was just emailing a friend of mine that 80 would be the perfect heat wave for me. All of our cats look melted under bushes, and they get all pissy when I try to join them.



80 isn't hot 
You need a swimming hole for you , the cats, and the torts.
A paddle board is like a huge surf board that you paddle around while you stand on it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann said:


> 90+ is hot. 80 would be perfect. You ever try to bathe a cat? I'm getting in no swimming hole with 1 cat, let alone 6! We've got a creek that's called a river, at the bottom of our hill, but it's snow melt and a guaranteed heart attack with hot temps when you're um, old. Lol.
> Ping pong sounds funner because it can be played in air conditioning.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Our a/c "cools" the house to 78 during the day, lol. But, when it's usually 85-100 with 80%+ humidity outside, a dry 78 feels cool. Pretty much sounds like the temps I keep my redfoot enclosure at, lol. I need to move the cinder blocks for her temp daily enclosure but I just can't carry them when it's 90-95 like it has been... The sweat has no where to evaporate with the humidity so it just blinds me by burning my eyes >.<


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paddle board? Like ping pong? I was just emailing a friend of mine that 80 would be the perfect heat wave for me. All of our cats look melted under bushes, and they get all pissy when I try to join them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 80 isn't hot
> You need a swimming hole for you , the cats, and the torts.
> A paddle board is like a huge surf board that you paddle around while you stand on it.
Click to expand...

I did that in Bermuda and it was a lot of fun. Growing up in the south I surfed on long boards and it was a little similiar in the way you slide up to standing position. It was a ton of fun!


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



RosieRedfoot said:


> Our a/c "cools" the house to 78 during the day, lol. But, when it's usually 85-100 with 80%+ humidity outside, a dry 78 feels cool. Pretty much sounds like the temps I keep my redfoot enclosure at, lol. I need to move the cinder blocks for her temp daily enclosure but I just can't carry them when it's 90-95 like it has been... The sweat has no where to evaporate with the humidity so it just blinds me by burning my eyes >.<



That's how I was out yesterday morning in the garden. Yucky feeling



CtTortoiseMom said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paddle board? Like ping pong? I was just emailing a friend of mine that 80 would be the perfect heat wave for me. All of our cats look melted under bushes, and they get all pissy when I try to join them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 80 isn't hot
> You need a swimming hole for you , the cats, and the torts.
> A paddle board is like a huge surf board that you paddle around while you stand on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did that in Bermuda and it was a lot of fun. Growing up in the south I surfed on long boards and it was a little similiar in the way you slide up to standing position. It was a ton of fun!
Click to expand...

Yea to me it looks like fun. A girl friend of mine teaches the classes. I want to at least give it a try. It had to be better then trying to get into your kayak in waste deep water. I imagine that is as closer as I will ever come to riding a bull.


I am making turnips and spinach for breakfast.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I just got back from a morning hike with the kids and dog. Sorry about all the Dagny pics but she cracks me up. 
Here was her seat on the way there and yes Lily is wearing a helmet because her forehead is not healed and I don't trust her not to fling herself on her head again.....


And I felt like someone was looking at me....


On the way home she was too tired sit up


----------



## Kerryann

Oh my goodness she is too cute. She thinks she is a small dog. Lily looks to be doing well even with her helmet on too. 
My big plans today are shopping, trimming the bushes, and hoping it gets warm enough to go kayak. 
Mikes parents just left.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Gotta love price matching. Got "The Incredibles" on Bluray for basically $21. Was $35 at best buy but price matched to walmart's $26 (which they never had in stock),then had a $5 coupon. Woot! Gotta save while you can on disney/Pixar. 

Rainy sleepy day here, so going to spend it watching movies


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

93.3 here. We're watching movies too, too hot to do anything else. I'm watching some Tom. Cruse flick were he's a investigator that goes by the names of Yankee second basemen.


----------



## Kerryann

I trimmed all of the bushes in the yard today. It took about four hours. I think I may have caused a robin abortion today  After I was done trimming the bushes I saw a broken robin egg under mikeys jeep. It was kind of far away from where I was trimming but I am worried it could have been me. 
Wow I am sore everywhere. I was out in my bathing suit doing it so I didn't get any weird tan lines.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

We had BLT's for dinner tonight in observance of the holiday called "Cowboy Ken's Bacon Sunday". My son immediately took his apart and just ate the bacon.


----------



## Kerryann

Oh and then this happened


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

CtTortoiseMom said:


> We had BLT's for dinner tonight in observance of the holiday called "Cowboy Ken's Bacon Sunday". My son immediately took his apart and just ate the bacon.



I missed the High Holy Day of Bacon Sunday today. We had to run to my sil house to collect our money from the garage sale, help clean up, and bring home the things we wanted to keep, and not have donated. We did about $130 worth so that's worth the ice packs I'm thinking.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> We had BLT's for dinner tonight in observance of the holiday called "Cowboy Ken's Bacon Sunday". My son immediately took his apart and just ate the bacon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I missed the High Holy Day of Bacon Sunday today. We had to run to my sil house to collect our money from the garage sale, help clean up, and bring home the things we wanted to keep, and not have donated. We did about $130 worth so that's worth the ice packs I'm thinking.
Click to expand...


Wow, that's quite a profit?


I meant !!! Not ?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Mainly we made that on Friday. I heard tell that Saturday was way slow.


We had four boxes of stuff to sell. I think we did real well.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I have some clothing I should sell off but it's hard to sell random pieces of clothing. Guess I could do eBay or a consignment store...


----------



## Kerryann

I take everything to salvation army. I usually get to deduct 1200 or so a year from our taxes.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I had some ink on silk Japanese monastery items, and Karen had Breyer horses. Those were big ticket items.


This is what you do when good lettuce goes badâ€¦




It was starting to bolt and I think I saw brass knuckles.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> I had some ink on silk Japanese monastery items, and Karen had Breyer horses. Those were big ticket items.
> 
> 
> This is what you do when good lettuce goes badâ€¦
> 
> 
> It was starting to bolt and I think I saw brass knuckles.






What was bolting?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

The lettuce. It gets bitter and starts to send up a seed stalk.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

I am home from California at last... and I managed to play nice! how was everyones weekend?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I feel like we're experiencing Azusa, ca. Temps here.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

in thousand oaks, Ca it was about 100 all weekend only a little humid.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Early 90's here. Ya know, spice girls, Garth brooks and all that.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I found a way to see about lessening the cost of my dog's flea/heartworm meds. By going back to heartgard plus and using the seresto collar I can save about $300 a year on flea/tick and heartworm prevention alone. And their previous meds weren't even against ticks... Just need to ask the vet about switching meds to be sure there won't be any interactions. 

I was happy I got to use a 10% off coupon on dog food and so I saved about $10 and have dog food for all three dogs for 2-2.5 months. My dad says, but having no dogs would be cheapest... Well, no duh. But I'm not going to give up my critters or skimp on something essential like heartworm prevention because it costs money.


And speaking of 90's music, when checking out a foreclosed home my boyfriend goes "it could use some TLC" to which I replied "a scrub is a guy who can't get no love from me"... He rolled his eyes and sighed loudly at me.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> I take everything to salvation army. I usually get to deduct 1200 or so a year from our taxes.



I give all the kids stuff to the goodwill but the max deduction in CT is $500. It's not even worth it.




Melly-n-shorty said:


> I am home from California at last... and I managed to play nice! how was everyones weekend?



Welcome back. Why wouldn't you play nice? That sounds like a good story!




RosieRedfoot said:


> I found a way to see about lessening the cost of my dog's flea/heartworm meds. By going back to heartgard plus and using the seresto collar I can save about $300 a year on flea/tick and heartworm prevention alone. And their previous meds weren't even against ticks... Just need to ask the vet about switching meds to be sure there won't be any interactions.
> 
> I was happy I got to use a 10% off coupon on dog food and so I saved about $10 and have dog food for all three dogs for 2-2.5 months. My dad says, but having no dogs would be cheapest... Well, no duh. But I'm not going to give up my critters or skimp on something essential like heartworm prevention because it costs money.
> 
> 
> And speaking of 90's music, when checking out a foreclosed home my boyfriend goes "it could use some TLC" to which I replied "a scrub is a guy who can't get no love from me"... He rolled his eyes and sighed loudly at me.




Haha! Tell us about your boyfriend. Did you meet in college?

Sorry, it's a rainy day and the dog is at the groomers until two and the girls are at friends houses, hubs at work and my son is quietly doing a puzzle. I'm totally bored!!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Yes, we met in college. We actually went to separate universities about an hour apart and found each other online. We didn't start dating right away though since I was graduating soon (he did an internship so he was graduating 6 months later than me) and I didn't know even what state I'd be in, but I ended up staying to do extra courses post-degree in the classes I wanted to take or didn't get to take in my degree. One of those was calculus and he just so happened to be an engineer who had aced all the way through calc 3 so he became my tutor and after a few months, my boyfriend. I obviously wasn't too distracted because I typically suck at math and I got a solid B in calculus. 

He puts up with me in ways most sane people shouldn't... Like how I randomly bust out in song but change lyrics to include pet names, or not walking away over my horrible puns. Or probably just my obsession with pets in general and how every time I see a rat in a scary movie I go "d'aww" because they're so darn cute!


----------



## Jenley

I can not wait to have a grassy yard again!!! And live somewhere where it's not as hot as the sun!


Oh, and I'm trying to convince my daughter to let me pull her tooth out...it's SO close to coming out. It's barely hanging on.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

RosieRedfoot said:


> I found a way to see about lessening the cost of my dog's flea/heartworm meds. By going back to heartgard plus and using the seresto collar I can save about $300 a year on flea/tick and heartworm prevention alone. And their previous meds weren't even against ticks... Just need to ask the vet about switching meds to be sure there won't be any interactions.
> 
> I was happy I got to use a 10% off coupon on dog food and so I saved about $10 and have dog food for all three dogs for 2-2.5 months. My dad says, but having no dogs would be cheapest... Well, no duh. But I'm not going to give up my critters or skimp on something essential like heartworm prevention because it costs money.
> 
> 
> And speaking of 90's music, when checking out a foreclosed home my boyfriend goes "it could use some TLC" to which I replied "a scrub is a guy who can't get no love from me"... He rolled his eyes and sighed loudly at me.





I used to give my doge all those meds... then I finally figured out some of them where why he was chewing his hair out (he was allergic to frontline)... i found that some holistic meds for fleas do work as well as other flea meds... and they are cheeper if you are looking for something less expensive.




CtTortoiseMom said:


> Melly-n-shorty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am home from California at last... and I managed to play nice! how was everyones weekend?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back. Why wouldn't you play nice? That sounds like a good story!
Click to expand...




lol just family drama. I got married about 2 months before my sisters boyfriend asked her to marry him and she was my maid of honor for my wedding. the hole time we were planning my wedding she was talking about when she gets married and how she cant wait to have me be one of her brides maids... well long story short I had to find out from a website she put up for her wedding that not only was I not going to be a bridesmaid but some other girl she has known for 4 years is the sister she never had. it just was a big a big blow to our relationship... I always thought we were close and now i feel like i dont even know her. it really hurt to find out that way, she should have told me herself. especially because it was just a few months ago she was talking about me being in her wedding. And all the things she wrote about the other girl just made it hurt all the more... but I put on a happy face for the wedding. it was really hard though because she wanted to have me there with her while she got ready and stuff and pretend like everything was great, and it was just awkward. This girl kept acting like we were old friends and trying to hug me and stuff and I had never met her before.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

RosieRedfoot said:


> Yes, we met in college. We actually went to separate universities about an hour apart and found each other online. We didn't start dating right away though since I was graduating soon (he did an internship so he was graduating 6 months later than me) and I didn't know even what state I'd be in, but I ended up staying to do extra courses post-degree in the classes I wanted to take or didn't get to take in my degree. One of those was calculus and he just so happened to be an engineer who had aced all the way through calc 3 so he became my tutor and after a few months, my boyfriend. I obviously wasn't too distracted because I typically suck at math and I got a solid B in calculus.
> 
> He puts up with me in ways most sane people shouldn't... Like how I randomly bust out in song but change lyrics to include pet names, or not walking away over my horrible puns. Or probably just my obsession with pets in general and how every time I see a rat in a scary movie I go "d'aww" because they're so darn cute!


Thanks for sharing! I love it! He needs you because I know a few engineers and I cannot imagine any of them busting out in song or thinking a rat was cute! You two sound like a great match!




Melly-n-shorty said:


> RosieRedfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found a way to see about lessening the cost of my dog's flea/heartworm meds. By going back to heartgard plus and using the seresto collar I can save about $300 a year on flea/tick and heartworm prevention alone. And their previous meds weren't even against ticks... Just need to ask the vet about switching meds to be sure there won't be any interactions.
> 
> I was happy I got to use a 10% off coupon on dog food and so I saved about $10 and have dog food for all three dogs for 2-2.5 months. My dad says, but having no dogs would be cheapest... Well, no duh. But I'm not going to give up my critters or skimp on something essential like heartworm prevention because it costs money.
> 
> 
> And speaking of 90's music, when checking out a foreclosed home my boyfriend goes "it could use some TLC" to which I replied "a scrub is a guy who can't get no love from me"... He rolled his eyes and sighed loudly at me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to give my doge all those meds... then I finally figured out some of them where why he was chewing his hair out (he was allergic to frontline)... i found that some holistic meds for fleas do work as well as other flea meds... and they are cheeper if you are looking for something less expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melly-n-shorty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am home from California at last... and I managed to play nice! how was everyones weekend?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Welcome back. Why wouldn't you play nice? That sounds like a good story!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol just family drama. I got married about 2 months before my sisters boyfriend asked her to marry him and she was my maid of honor for my wedding. the hole time we were planning my wedding she was talking about when she gets married and how she cant wait to have me be one of her brides maids... well long story short I had to find out from a website she put up for her wedding that not only was I not going to be a bridesmaid but some other girl she has known for 4 years is the sister she never had. it just was a big a big blow to our relationship... I always thought we were close and now i feel like i dont even know her. it really hurt to find out that way, she should have told me herself. especially because it was just a few months ago she was talking about me being in her wedding. And all the things she wrote about the other girl just made it hurt all the more... but I put on a happy face for the wedding. it was really hard though because she wanted to have me there with her while she got ready and stuff and pretend like everything was great, and it was just awkward. This girl kept acting like we were old friends and trying to hug me and stuff and I had never met her before.
Click to expand...





That sounds terribly painful  sorry!! I hope it dawns on her one day what she did to you! Life happens and friends move on and that friend will be long gone and she will realize what a mistake she made! 

I am supposed to be playing Wally talkie with my 6 yo and her friend ( they came over to my house because the mom had a doc's apt. ) and I am sitting behind the couch hiding and on TFO, haha!!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Yeah, he doesn't sing or think rodents are cute at all. 

Sorry to hear about your sister. Sometimes family can be the biggest heartache of all. I know when I was a bridesmaid in my friend's wedding her sister was more of a bridezilla than the bride and we got into a spat because she kept saying she knew best what her sister wanted and I had heard otherwise from my friend/the bride and was just trying to make sure it stayed as HER big day. Weddings do crazy things to people...


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

CtTortoiseMom said:


> That sounds terribly painful  sorry!! I hope it dawns on her one day what she did to you! Life happens and friends move on and that friend will be long gone and she will realize what a mistake she made!
> 
> I am supposed to be playing Wally talkie with my 6 yo and her friend ( they came over to my house because the mom had a doc's apt. ) and I am sitting behind the couch hiding and on TFO, haha!!




yea well for her sake I hope she doesn't end up regretting anything when she thinks back to her big day.

hahaha! my daughter love playing with the walki talkies too! the mental image of you hiding behind a sofa on TFO is very entertaining! Great use of multitasking skills!




RosieRedfoot said:


> Yeah, he doesn't sing or think rodents are cute at all.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your sister. Sometimes family can be the biggest heartache of all. I know when I was a bridesmaid in my friend's wedding her sister was more of a bridezilla than the bride and we got into a spat because she kept saying she knew best what her sister wanted and I had heard otherwise from my friend/the bride and was just trying to make sure it stayed as HER big day. Weddings do crazy things to people...



yea I am sure I had my bridezilla moments on my big day. weddings and funerals seem to have the potential to bring out the worst in people.

I am just happy to be home! I get to pick up the foster puppy I was talking about today. She got her photo book of Mooch this afternoon and she loved it. We sat and talked about our memories with him for at least an hour.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I'm glad you have so many good memories! My last dog that passed has now been gone for longer than she lived. She'd be 9 now and I still miss her. 

On a side note, we have a buyer for our old washer/dryer so we get *something* back instead of them just hauling the old ones away. 

The new set costs about 10x more than we're selling the old set for, but it took me 5 hours to dry a load of laundry so I'm just done with this old refurb machine and all it's squeaks and thumps. It wouldn't be so bad if it weren't that the washer/dryer are in the center of the house by the living room and dining room so laundry can only be done overnight due to noise. 

Oh, I made my own laundry detergent today using slightly better ingredients than most commercial ones... It looks so girly. But it's got less chemicals, requires less to use, and is high efficiency safe (with the power of oxi clean!) 

I'm willing to share my recipe with anyone interested.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yippee,(insert sarcasm) it's 89f with 49% humidity! I'm so happy I could cr*p!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

That sounds like a dry South Carolina.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Wow Ken you have my weather and I have non stop rain!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Wow Ken you have my weather and I have non stop rain!!



I'd rather the rain. At least then is know how I'm supposed to act. Hell, I'm not even tucking my shirt inâ€¦


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow Ken you have my weather and I have non stop rain!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather the rain. At least then is know how I'm supposed to act. Hell, I'm not even tucking my shirt inâ€¦
Click to expand...


I am getting the rain too.  Why did you steal summer???

My mikey is still sickly. At what point do I snuff him out of kindness.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

its 106 outside right now and it just started to sprinkle... and its awesome! 

picked up the new foster dog... he is doing great with Rowan and she already loves him... lets hope the hubby likes him!


----------



## farber2028

Thought I'd jump in finally here  

I feel like all it's been doing in Iowa is raining. Definitely beats last years dryness for sure though.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann said:


> If he struggles with the idea of a baby food soak, put him down. It will be hard at first for you, but you've got to think of his quality of life.
> 
> 
> See, I don't live in the PNW for the heat. When growing up in Southern California, while everyone headed for the beach, I headed to the mountains.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Melly-n-shorty said:


> its 106 outside right now and it just started to sprinkle... and its awesome!
> 
> picked up the new foster dog... he is doing great with Rowan and she already loves him... lets hope the hubby likes him!



I am jealous of the heat and a new dog. I have no heat and the same old dogs. 




farber2028 said:


> Thought I'd jump in finally here
> 
> I feel like all it's been doing in Iowa is raining. Definitely beats last years dryness for sure though.



One good thing is my lawn looks like a golf course.




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he struggles with the idea of a baby food soak, put him down. It will be hard at first for you, but you've got to think of his quality of life.
> 
> 
> See, I don't live in the PNW for the heat. When growing up in Southern California, while everyone headed for the beach, I headed to the mountains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I almost gagged at the thought of a baby food soak. I had to sponge bath him when he hurt his back. I almost had to snuff him them too.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Today, I mowed a piece of our pasture. It smells wonderful outside. We've got one cat, Baxter, who insists on staying out all night. In the morning when he comes home, he smells like moss and the woods.


I might have to hurt my back and see if Karen would sponge or snuffâ€¦


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Today, I mowed a piece of our pasture. It smells wonderful outside. We've got one cat, Baxter, who insists on staying out all night. In the morning when he comes home, he smells like moss and the woods.
> 
> 
> I might have to hurt my back and see if Karen would sponge or snuffâ€¦





Is that a good or bad smell.
You have to be super hurt h to qualify for sponge baths.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It smells so good.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Today, I mowed a piece of our pasture. It smells wonderful outside. We've got one cat, Baxter, who insists on staying out all night. In the morning when he comes home, he smells like moss and the woods.
> 
> 
> I might have to hurt my back and see if Karen would sponge or snuffâ€¦





Baxter is a smart kitty!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Weather guessers just said 75 on Friday. After the last few days, Friday will feel cold I fear.


Did anyone else see the gorilla story from Cincinnati, Ohio?


Apparently a local hotel has turned pet friendly during this heat wave and are even offering a 20% discount for locals with their pets. I now may need to check in there for a weekend get-a-way in the winter just to thank them for their generosity. Seems that there may be humans out there after all.


----------



## Thalatte

It's 7:30 in the morning and already 90F with a semi strong wind. But the wind really isn't helping anyone feel cooler as it is a hot wind.
It's going to be 115 today.


No what gorilla story?


----------



## Tech13

Good Morning Everyone, It's 77 and cloudy here, but we have had some high temps recently. I saw Rusted Root over the weekend (they are a really cool band from Pittsburgh for those who haven't heard them before) "Laugh as the Sun" is a great song and really hits home!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Thalatte said:


> No what gorilla story?



Seems a gorilla mother rejected her baby so keepers took shifts wearing fake fur coats, holding and feeding it until another gorilla could be found to adopt it. The keepers also mimicked basic gorilla sounds, (I'm sure they had an accent). They did find a gorilla willing to adopt it, during the introduction, the baby even bit the older one a couple times and the older one just took it with a grain of whatever a forest gorilla would take it with. It was pretty cool.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

That's cute about the gorilla. 

Today's one of those days where lying in bed sounds good. Don't know why but it was just super comfy this morning and I didn't want to leave!

Today is 75 and it does feel cool this time of year. 

So last night we sold our old washer/dryer because both box home stores had the same set we wanted on sale and told us delivery could be within 2-3 days. So we go in to order and they have trouble locating the item and are like.. The washer is on back order for 2-3 weeks and we don't know where the dryer is. Reassuring, so we leave and go to box store 2. They were less dumb about it but it'd be 2 weeks till delivery. So we decide to look online... Lo and behold, sears had them at the same price and could deliver on the 3rd. Sure we missed out on a 50 dollar rebate card but probably would have spent that at the laundromat in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Something's eating my plants outside... Any clue what bug it is?


----------



## Rramagge

I'm new to all of this but thought I would say hi nd hope u and ur torts r all having a nice day 

Rebecca


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

RosieRedfoot said:


> Something's eating my plants outside... Any clue what bug it is?



My best Mr. Science Guy guess is a bug with chewing mouth parts. Hope this helps.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I think caterpillars but don't see any. And oddly enough they're eating my sage too.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Rramagge said:


> I'm new to all of this but thought I would say hi nd hope u and ur torts r all having a nice day
> 
> Rebecca



Welcome to pretend chat. In that we don't have a real chat on the forum, we've made a pretend one. Here we just yack about anything and in doing so, we get to know each-other on a more casual level.




RosieRedfoot said:


> I think caterpillars but don't see any. And oddly enough they're eating my sage too.



Do you see those tiny round caterpillar poop balls they like to leave?


----------



## Rramagge

Ah cool like the sound of that.
everyone on here seems so nice  it's lovely 2 know there r people that know what they r talking about and help others out but also take time to no each other


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Rramagge said:


> Ah cool like the sound of that.
> everyone on here seems so nice  it's lovely 2 know there r people that know what they r talking about and help others out but also take time to no each other



So what part of the world are you? I'm in the PNW of the USA. We've got members all over the globe.


----------



## Rramagge

I'm from England 


Not great tortoise weather lol


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Weather guessers just said 75 on Friday. After the last few days, Friday will feel cold I fear.
> 
> 
> Did anyone else see the gorilla story from Cincinnati, Ohio?
> 
> 
> Apparently a local hotel has turned pet friendly during this heat wave and are even offering a 20% discount for locals with their pets. I now may need to check in there for a weekend get-a-way in the winter just to thank them for their generosity. Seems that there may be humans out there after all.






Humans are animals too.. technically


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So it's very likely your tortoise is captive bred. England and the eu have very strong import laws in regard to tortoises and other, â€œexotics". Concerning your weather, here in Oregon, we too have the wonderful, cool, moist, weather. We don't tan here, we rust...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Rramagge said:


> I'm new to all of this but thought I would say hi nd hope u and ur torts r all having a nice day
> 
> Rebecca



Hi 




RosieRedfoot said:


> Something's eating my plants outside... Any clue what bug it is?



I had leaves that looked like that and I flipped over the leaves and there were two big fat slugs. A friend of mine told be to crush up egg shells and sprinkle them at the base of plants affected by slugs and it is too pointy for them to walk over and get to the plant.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Rramagge said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm new to all of this but thought I would say hi nd hope u and ur torts r all having a nice day
> 
> Rebecca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieRedfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something's eating my plants outside... Any clue what bug it is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had leaves that looked like that and I flipped over the leaves and there was two big fat slugs. A friend of mine told be to crush up egg shells and sprinkle them at the base of plants affected by slugs and it is too pointy for them to walk over and get to the plant.
Click to expand...




Slugs walk over. That's funny. I think they'd just jump over it.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I don't see any caterpillar poo or any bugs. I went through and cut off all the half munched leaves and leggy branches and now my plants look tiny but they'll grow back. I disturbed two spider webs though but I don't think web creating spiders also take chunks out of plants. 

Here comes the rain today! And have to get ready for work soon. Whee... Means it'll probably be slow since no one likes carrying in return items in the rain.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rramagge said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm new to all of this but thought I would say hi nd hope u and ur torts r all having a nice day
> 
> Rebecca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieRedfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something's eating my plants outside... Any clue what bug it is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had leaves that looked like that and I flipped over the leaves and there was two big fat slugs. A friend of mine told be to crush up egg shells and sprinkle them at the base of plants affected by slugs and it is too pointy for them to walk over and get to the plant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slugs walk over. That's funny. I think they'd just jump over it.
Click to expand...



Slugs can jump? Phew I was able to edit a grammatical error I made!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Rainâ€¦my forced air has already kicked on. No rain in sight for at least 10 daysâ€¦sigh


Slugs only have one foot. I was just poking funâ€¦


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Rainâ€¦my forced air has already kicked on. No rain in sight for at least 10 daysâ€¦sigh



Today is our last day of rain and Rob has a week off starting tomorrow, yay!


----------



## Peyton

Finally hot and torts are eating 


Calcuta+sage=[HEAVY BLACK HEART]


----------



## Rramagge

Just wondering is anyone on this chat from England? I haven't seen many on the site yet (maybe that's just me being rubbish at looking lol)

Oh and this is tort


----------



## RosieRedfoot

These are planters up on the railing... I guess it could be slugs but usually they go for my flower bed in the ground.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Rramagge said:


> Just wondering is anyone on this chat from England? I haven't seen many on the site yet (maybe that's just me being rubbish at looking lol)
> 
> Oh and this is tort



Nice russian tort you've got there. I'm thinking that at some point recently, we had a forum member from England in chat. We do have many members from England on the forum though.


----------



## Rramagge

Thanx  ah ok kl


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Rramagge said:


> Thanx  ah ok kl



If you go to the â€œeverything else" section, the is a sub-section call, â€œregional requests" and in that sub-section, there are some folks asking the same question as you. Check it out.


----------



## Rramagge

Will do thanx


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

im thinking about making myself another BLT for dinner tonight. For some reason i have been wanting them lately. I feel like a BLT every once in a while will not kill me during this bathing suit season or is it a gateway sandwich leading to cake and donuts, hmmmm?? 

Who is having a party on 4th of July? I am  and you are all invited!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Bacon is always good.


----------



## farber2028

BLT Pizza is the way to go


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

farber2028 said:


> BLT Pizza is the way to go



Whoa! I have never heard of that! Now I want it!


----------



## Kerryann

I made whole grain bow tie pasta with vegan alfredo and sausage  
It was soo yummy. 
I just got done working but in happier news I think my email is going to crash and I will lose some of the work I just did. 
One more day and then I will be on the lamb for a few.


Oh and in other other news.. if you are out working in the garden and wearing gardening gloves and your pants start to fall down, you should take off the gloves or risk having poison ivy right above the area you sit.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm cooking up carnivore beef steaks and I'll put some veggie on the side. Probably green beans cause Karen likes those.


And the visual of itching poison ivy in that area and you fighting the urge to itch it is great.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm cooking up carnivore beef steaks and I'll put some veggie on the side. Probably green beans cause Karen likes those.
> 
> 
> And the visual of itching poison ivy in that area and you fighting the urge to itch it is great.




I was like eating dinner this late.. then I remembered you are a few hours behind me. 
Worse is that Mikey put anti itch cream on me and yelled at me for the itching I had already done.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

But you're right. It is lateish. But it's still 91 on the front deck.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm cooking up carnivore beef steaks and I'll put some veggie on the side. Probably green beans cause Karen likes those.
> 
> 
> And the visual of itching poison ivy in that area and you fighting the urge to itch it is great.





I wish I could still eat beef! I miss it!


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> But you're right. It is lateish. But it's still 91 on the front deck.



I think it didn't get above 73 today. I was wearing my cute little dress and my legs were icicles.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Today it was hot enough that I was worried about the weed seedlings I have growing for the russians. I watered them and covered them with some spent California poppy clumps. Then I set the sprinkler up in the Russian pen. At first I saw no tortoises, then one by one, they all came out to walk in the â€œrain". The sulcatas on the other hand, they act very insulted if they get the sprinkler turned on them in their pen.




Melly-n-shorty said:


> If for medical reasons, I'd fire that doctor if he said that to me !


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Today it was hot enough that I was worried about the weed seedlings I have growing for the russians. I watered them and covered them with some spent California poppy clumps. Then I set the sprinkler up in the Russian pen. At first I saw no tortoises, then one by one, they all came out to walk in the â€œrain". The sulcatas on the other hand, they act very insulted if they get the sprinkler turned on them in their pen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melly-n-shorty said:
> 
> 
> 
> If for medical reasons, I'd fire that doctor if he said that to me !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pfft and russians have the reputation of being the dirty ones
Click to expand...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> I made whole grain bow tie pasta with vegan alfredo and sausage
> It was soo yummy.
> I just got done working but in happier news I think my email is going to crash and I will lose some of the work I just did.
> One more day and then I will be on the lamb for a few.
> 
> 
> Oh and in other other news.. if you are out working in the garden and wearing gardening gloves and your pants start to fall down, you should take off the gloves or risk having poison ivy right above the area you sit.





Ouch!! I put hand sanitizer on poison ivy, it burns like crazy but it dries it up quickly and stops it from weeping and spreading.


Oh & I know you all don't care but here is the best BLT I have ever had...


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



CtTortoiseMom said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made whole grain bow tie pasta with vegan alfredo and sausage
> It was soo yummy.
> I just got done working but in happier news I think my email is going to crash and I will lose some of the work I just did.
> One more day and then I will be on the lamb for a few.
> 
> 
> Oh and in other other news.. if you are out working in the garden and wearing gardening gloves and your pants start to fall down, you should take off the gloves or risk having poison ivy right above the area you sit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch!! I put hand sanitizer on poison ivy, it burns like crazy but it dries it up quickly and stops it from weeping and spreading.
> 
> 
> Oh & I know you all don't care but here is the best BLT I have ever had...
Click to expand...





Mikey is worried about the spreading. 
That looks yummy. Maybe I'll make some tomorrow


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

CtTortoiseMom said:


> I think you were light on the bacon. Just saying.


----------



## zman7590

dont you hate it when u do a number 2 and theres no tp?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We like baconâ€¦


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> We like baconâ€¦



I went heavy on the bacon! I just went heavy on the L & T too because I felt a little guilty!!


----------



## Kerryann

I don't know how this relates but I'm feeling guilty too. I had a big Mac with no meat today and a diet soda. My mouth hurts from the soda still. I was so stood hungry. I should have waited until I got to my office and ate my soup


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I think we have a mouse in the house that came up the dryer vent. There's mouse turds near the roach traps in the kitchen and I checked that my gerbils are safely secure in their cage. I wouldn't mind except it's in the kitchen and has peed on almost all my pots and pans so I think it's a boy mouse marking everything. We've put down quick snap traps with peanut butter and I recommend he takes that option over being found by the three dogs and ripped apart or swallowed whole as a snack.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Get shed snake skin and put it around your drier vent. Scares them.


----------



## Kerryann

We have furry friends in the basement. They seen to be smart enough to stay in the basement


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Melly-n-shorty said:
> 
> 
> 
> If for medical reasons, I'd fire that doctor if he said that to me !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no not medical... I just cant digest it like I used to. my body has betrayed me. I stopped eating it as much while I was pregnant because we thought it best to eat organic meats and organic beef is expensive... after my body was my own again I started eating it again and I would have problems digesting it  still cant eat it without being in pain for days after.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I fear I'd need to disown myself.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

we never had a problem with mice... Mooch used to eat them before they got inside... tail and all... guess Ill have to watch out for them now .

On a happier note... my husband got super drunk and stayed out all night. he came home in the middle of the afternoon super hung over and landed himself in the dog house... making the conversation about keeping Gus (the new foster dog) go very smoothly... I think he would have agreed to a whole pack of new dogs he felt so bad (both emotionally and physically). Gus is currently sleeping in my daughters bed and she looks so happy even in her sleep.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I'm hoping the mouse either found a way outside or gets caught in the trap. I stuffed a towel in the dryer tube to prevent another intruder for now. I cleaned up all the turds so if I see more I'll know where it's at. But may be turning the oven on broil if I find poos by the stove again...


----------



## Tech13

Melly-n-shorty said:


> we never had a problem with mice... Mooch used to eat them before they got inside... tail and all... guess Ill have to watch out for them now .
> 
> On a happier note... my husband got super drunk and stayed out all night. he came home in the middle of the afternoon super hung over and landed himself in the dog house... making the conversation about keeping Gus (the new foster dog) go very smoothly... I think he would have agreed to a whole pack of new dogs he felt so bad (both emotionally and physically). Gus is currently sleeping in my daughters bed and she looks so happy even in her sleep.



We never had a problem with mice either, Rusty died last summer, but he was a first rate mouser! I really miss our cat, he was 15.

I'm so glad that the Gus situation is working out for you and your daughter


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Melly-n-shorty said:


> we never had a problem with mice... Mooch used to eat them before they got inside... tail and all... guess Ill have to watch out for them now .
> 
> On a happier note... my husband got super drunk and stayed out all night. he came home in the middle of the afternoon super hung over and landed himself in the dog house... making the conversation about keeping Gus (the new foster dog) go very smoothly... I think he would have agreed to a whole pack of new dogs he felt so bad (both emotionally and physically). Gus is currently sleeping in my daughters bed and she looks so happy even in her sleep.



Wow, that stinks about him staying out all night! If it was my husband I would have been worried he was hurt or dead and then when he came home I would have hurt and killed him!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I can't imagine thinking it would be ok,(drunk or sober) to stay out all night unless it was a pre planned outing, like going camping.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Melly-n-shorty said:
> 
> 
> 
> we never had a problem with mice... Mooch used to eat them before they got inside... tail and all... guess Ill have to watch out for them now .
> 
> On a happier note... my husband got super drunk and stayed out all night. he came home in the middle of the afternoon super hung over and landed himself in the dog house... making the conversation about keeping Gus (the new foster dog) go very smoothly... I think he would have agreed to a whole pack of new dogs he felt so bad (both emotionally and physically). Gus is currently sleeping in my daughters bed and she looks so happy even in her sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that stinks about him staying out all night! If it was my husband I would have been worried he was hurt or dead and then when he came home I would have hurt and killed him!
Click to expand...


he was smart enough to call me (far from sober) to ask if it was ok if he stayed the night, but he didnt stay on the phone long enough to answer. I gave him the "you need to grow up and be more responsible" talk when he got home. He is sun burned everywhere but where his swim trunks cover... serves him right!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

At least he kept his trunks on!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Someone has to be in the CT area, right?


Bog Turtle Research Positions â€“ Part-time
Salary	Â±$400/week
Location	NY/CT/MA
Job Information	
The Mid-Atlantic Center for Herpetology and Conservation seeks part-time assistance with a Bog Turtle conservation project located in the Taconic-Berkshire region (NY/CT/MA). Duties include: public outreach, ecological restoration, wildlife monitoring, habitat assessments, and data management. This position is 20 hours/week starting in summer 2013 and ending summer/fall 2015. Compensation will be Â±$400/week. Travel reimbursement is also provided. The project is anticipated to continue beyond 2015, thus there may be employment potential beyond positionâ€™s end date.

Applicants should possess the following:

excellent verbal and written communication skills
functional understanding of ecology and wildlife biology
physical ability to assess natural areas (e.g., meadows, woods, fields, streams, etc.) on foot
Other requirements of the position include:

Ability to work independently from a home office located within a 25-mile radius from Amenia, NY
Must have personal vehicle (with insurance), a clean driving record, and a general willingness to travel throughout Taconic-Berkshire region
Bachelorâ€™s Degree or graduate degree in Biology, Ecology, Environmental Science, or a related field expected.
Extensive field experience with Bog Turtles and landowner outreach will be considered in lieu of advanced degrees
Demonstrated field experience with amphibians and reptiles and/or conservation easement outreach
The following personal equipment: Personal computer or laptop for work use and a cell phone
Apply Now



Title	Bog Turtle Research Positions â€“ Full-time
Salary	Â±40,000/year.
Location	Pennsylvania and New York
Job Information	
The Mid-Atlantic Center for Herpetology and Conservation seeks qualified candidates for Bog Turtle conservation projects throughout the northeastern United States. Duties include: public outreach, creation of viable long-term easement monitoring protocols, ecological restoration, wildlife monitoring, habitat assessments, and data management. This position begins in the summer of 2013 and ends the fall of 2015. Compensation is Â±40,000/year. Travel reimbursement is also provided. The project is anticipated to continue beyond 2015, thus there may be employment potential beyond the positionâ€™s end date. Two positions are open, one each in Pennsylvania and New York.

Applicants should possess the following:

excellent verbal and written communication skills
functional understanding of ecology and wildlife biology
previous experience with Bog Turtle conservation and planning
advanced understanding of GIS and statistical analyses
physical ability to assess natural areas (e.g., meadows, woods, fields, streams, etc.) on foot
Other requirements of the position include:

Ability to work independently from a home office located within 25-mile radius from Amenia, NY (NY Position only).
Must have personal vehicle (with insurance), a clean driving record, and a general willingness to travel throughout NE United States.
Bachelorâ€™s Degree or graduate degree in Biology, Ecology, Environmental Science, or a related field expected.
Extensive field experience with Bog Turtles and landowner outreach will be considered in lieu of advanced degrees
Demonstrated field experience with amphibians and reptiles and/or conservation easement outreach
The following personal equipment: Personal computer or laptop for work use and a cell phone
Apply Now


Oops. Here's the application link;

http://www.machac.org/employment-opportunities/apply/1104/


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Someone has to be in the CT area, right?
> 
> 
> Bog Turtle Research Positions â€“ Part-time
> Salary	Â±$400/week
> Location	NY/CT/MA
> Job Information
> The Mid-Atlantic Center for Herpetology and Conservation seeks part-time assistance with a Bog Turtle conservation project located in the Taconic-Berkshire region (NY/CT/MA). Duties include: public outreach, ecological restoration, wildlife monitoring, habitat assessments, and data management. This position is 20 hours/week starting in summer 2013 and ending summer/fall 2015. Compensation will be Â±$400/week. Travel reimbursement is also provided. The project is anticipated to continue beyond 2015, thus there may be employment potential beyond positionâ€™s end date.
> 
> Applicants should possess the following:
> 
> excellent verbal and written communication skills
> functional understanding of ecology and wildlife biology
> physical ability to assess natural areas (e.g., meadows, woods, fields, streams, etc.) on foot
> Other requirements of the position include:
> 
> Ability to work independently from a home office located within a 25-mile radius from Amenia, NY
> Must have personal vehicle (with insurance), a clean driving record, and a general willingness to travel throughout Taconic-Berkshire region
> Bachelorâ€™s Degree or graduate degree in Biology, Ecology, Environmental Science, or a related field expected.
> Extensive field experience with Bog Turtles and landowner outreach will be considered in lieu of advanced degrees
> Demonstrated field experience with amphibians and reptiles and/or conservation easement outreach
> The following personal equipment: Personal computer or laptop for work use and a cell phone
> Apply Now
> 
> 
> 
> Title	Bog Turtle Research Positions â€“ Full-time
> Salary	Â±40,000/year.
> Location	Pennsylvania and New York
> Job Information
> The Mid-Atlantic Center for Herpetology and Conservation seeks qualified candidates for Bog Turtle conservation projects throughout the northeastern United States. Duties include: public outreach, creation of viable long-term easement monitoring protocols, ecological restoration, wildlife monitoring, habitat assessments, and data management. This position begins in the summer of 2013 and ends the fall of 2015. Compensation is Â±40,000/year. Travel reimbursement is also provided. The project is anticipated to continue beyond 2015, thus there may be employment potential beyond the positionâ€™s end date. Two positions are open, one each in Pennsylvania and New York.
> 
> Applicants should possess the following:
> 
> excellent verbal and written communication skills
> functional understanding of ecology and wildlife biology
> previous experience with Bog Turtle conservation and planning
> advanced understanding of GIS and statistical analyses
> physical ability to assess natural areas (e.g., meadows, woods, fields, streams, etc.) on foot
> Other requirements of the position include:
> 
> Ability to work independently from a home office located within 25-mile radius from Amenia, NY (NY Position only).
> Must have personal vehicle (with insurance), a clean driving record, and a general willingness to travel throughout NE United States.
> Bachelorâ€™s Degree or graduate degree in Biology, Ecology, Environmental Science, or a related field expected.
> Extensive field experience with Bog Turtles and landowner outreach will be considered in lieu of advanced degrees
> Demonstrated field experience with amphibians and reptiles and/or conservation easement outreach
> The following personal equipment: Personal computer or laptop for work use and a cell phone
> Apply Now
> 
> 
> Oops. Here's the application link;
> 
> http://www.machac.org/employment-opportunities/apply/1104/




I wish! My kids schedules would not allow me to do that or any job and I live near enough to the Berkshires too!


----------



## LolaMyLove

My body and red meat are no longer friends either, but my brain is still in love. So I endure the pain at least twice a week. 



Last nights, Bloody Mary Steak. Two of my favorite things, Blood Marys and beef. Happy brain, sad tummy.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I made up four rib-eyes and there's just Karen and myself. I just love too graze on it as leftovers. 
Mrs. C. Include the kids.


----------



## Jenley

GYAHHH my vacuum sounds as if it's going to fly away, it sounds like it is revving so high. I checked everything and there are no clogs anywhere. Off to Google and Youtube I go.[/align]


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I made up four rib-eyes and there's just Karen and myself. I just love too graze on it as leftovers.
> Mrs. C. Include the kids.



I could when they are free but they are busier than me with play practice, summer cross country and percussion for the older one and hockey and soccer camp and swimming lessons for the middle one and speech therapy for the 2 year old. All I do is taxi and wait and taxi &waotsome more!!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

No signs of mice anywhere so who knows where it scampered off to. Our new washer dryer set came in! We chose the top load due to its huuuge capacity and the front load on sale has been known to occasionally leak. Washer holds 4.5 cubic feet and dryer holds 7.3 cu ft. I know I've reached adult status when coming home to a new washer dryer counts as excitement for the day. 

New:



Old:


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Welcome to the groan up world. Oops, I meant grownâ€¦or did I?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Haha, yeah. Haven't quite entered the world of mortgages yet but that may be next. 

I'm still a kid at heart and found this statue 50% off so I had to buy it 




Rosie is in her hide and has yet to see it but I'm sure there will be a stare down.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Heck fire! I'm a kid at heart and I'm way old! That's what makes me seem young I think.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

And everyone seems to think I'm older than I am online. Nope, I'm just boring for my age lol.


----------



## Kerryann

Erin's sammich pic made me crazy for one. I had meatless BLTs for dinner. mmmmmm


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann said:


> Erin's sammich pic made me crazy for one. I had meatless BLTs for dinner. mmmmmm



Wouldn't that be an LT for dinner?


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Melly-n-shorty said:
> 
> 
> 
> we never had a problem with mice... Mooch used to eat them before they got inside... tail and all... guess Ill have to watch out for them now .
> 
> On a happier note... my husband got super drunk and stayed out all night. he came home in the middle of the afternoon super hung over and landed himself in the dog house... making the conversation about keeping Gus (the new foster dog) go very smoothly... I think he would have agreed to a whole pack of new dogs he felt so bad (both emotionally and physically). Gus is currently sleeping in my daughters bed and she looks so happy even in her sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that stinks about him staying out all night! If it was my husband I would have been worried he was hurt or dead and then when he came home I would have hurt and killed him!
Click to expand...


Yes my husband would have come home to a murdering...  unless of course he at least sent a text message or called.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

some days marriage is such hard work!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I don't call or text except to say good night and Iâ€¦ya knowâ€¦ I make sure that type of thing is planned.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Erin's sammich pic made me crazy for one. I had meatless BLTs for dinner. mmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't that be an LT for dinner?
Click to expand...


no it was a vegetable protein bacon LT


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

That sounds so wrong. Then I realize all the vegetarian protein I eat, cows for instance, and it all makes sense.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> That sounds so wrong. Then I realize all the vegetarian protein I eat, cows for instance, and it all makes sense.



You are too funny


----------



## RosieRedfoot

This was two not even full loads. Filled the loveseat >.>


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey pretend chatters, did y'all see my tortoises in the news posting?


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hey pretend chatters, did y'all see my tortoises in the news posting?



Let me go see.
My poison ivy itches. 
That is a lot of laundry


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Has anyone here heard of a cartoon for kids called "wild kratts"? My daughter started watching it this evening and I have to say... its pretty cool!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey pretend chatters, did y'all see my tortoises in the news posting?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me go see.
> My poison ivy itches.
> That is a lot of laundry
Click to expand...


I thanked you.


My kids would wake me up for â€œPeeWee's Playhouse"!


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey pretend chatters, did y'all see my tortoises in the news posting?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me go see.
> My poison ivy itches.
> That is a lot of laundry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thanked you.
> 
> 
> My kids would wake me up for â€œPeeWee's Playhouse"!
Click to expand...




See dogs wake me up for no cartoons. They do however want breakfast .
This time of year is so awesome for the tortoises food. This morning I went out and picked them fresh baby lettuces, squash leaves, hibiscus leaves, rose flowers, day lily flowers, and pansy flowers. Bettuce says mmm mmmm mm yummy yummy. I gave them a bath this morning and took them out for a bit but they were completely hateful until they got their breakfasts. Betty is fine with being outside and likes it but Henry hates it and always tries to run back to the house. Henry grew up in an aquarium in a basement so he didn't get any outdoor time until he moved in with us.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

My in laws are so cool. They live a good 40 miles from us, and this morning stopped in to see us out of the blue. My mil really just wanted to sit and watch tortoises graze, so that's what we did. We sat in the sun out front and watched Fred and Stanley graze for an hour or so.


Hey all! The PNW reptile breeders show is next month. I'll be there, lets all of us PNW folks meet up.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Nothing says America like grilled meat and cheese. Or in this case, a homemade juicy Lucy! Could have used some bacon though...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey pretend chatters, did y'all see my tortoises in the news posting?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me go see.
> My poison ivy itches.
> That is a lot of laundry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thanked you.
> 
> 
> My kids would wake me up for â€œPeeWee's Playhouse"!
Click to expand...



I watched Peewee's playhouse growing up....Dad? Hahaha!!




Melly-n-shorty said:


> Has anyone here heard of a cartoon for kids called "wild kratts"? My daughter started watching it this evening and I have to say... its pretty cool!



Yep, we love it & watch it on Netflix


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

LOLOLOL hahaha!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I was at the beach with friends and the kiddies today and I am so glad my husband wasn't there because I met the most beautiful women I have ever seen in my life!! She was wearing a bikini had a perfect 6 pack and cut arms but not bulky in any way. She had short hair and was like a little fairy and as if she wasn't perfect enough she had the most adorable Australian accent. I told my husband about her and he asked if he should be worried about me leaving him for her, I said no but now want to go to Austrailia.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm watching, â€œThe Wild and Wonderful Whites of West Virginia" after all, it's Independence Day, right?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm watching, â€œThe Wild and Wonderful Whites of West Virginia" after all, it's Independence Day, right?



Omg, I love when the one sister is yelling through the window at the drive through.. "They done took her baby away". Holy cow that documentary was absolutely crazy!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

And grilled peaches, fresh raspberry sauce, and vanilla ice cream.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yup, it's a family favorite here. I like how the folks inside can't hear her and so they're all smiling and waving. I guess when you have a baby, you should snort the pain pills the doctor gives you while in recovery. Go figure.




CtTortoiseMom said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm watching, â€œThe Wild and Wonderful Whites of West Virginia" after all, it's Independence Day, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg, I love when the one sister is yelling through the window at the drive through.. "They done took her baby away". Holy cow that documentary was absolutely crazy!
Click to expand...


So then you know my current favorite singer/songwriter Hank 3! Followed closely by his daddy.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yup, it's a family favorite here. I like how the folks inside can't hear her and so they're all smiling and waving. I guess when you have a baby, you should snort the pain pills the doctor gives you while in recovery. Go figure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm watching, â€œThe Wild and Wonderful Whites of West Virginia" after all, it's Independence Day, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg, I love when the one sister is yelling through the window at the drive through.. "They done took her baby away". Holy cow that documentary was absolutely crazy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So then you know my current favorite singer/songwriter Hank 3! Followed closely by his daddy.
Click to expand...




It wasn't pain pills it was meth! I was pregnant with my son when I saw it and I cried at that part! I always freak out just before I give birth thinking that I am bring a beautiful and perfect being into a terrible world and I was going through that when I saw that documentary. needless to say, it did not help. Rob was like I can assure you that we will never move to West Virginia, haha!




RosieRedfoot said:


> And grilled peaches, fresh raspberry sauce, and vanilla ice cream.



Sorry I was thinking Holy Yum!! But did not type it!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here's a fun factoid thingy;
$3.8 million in American flags are imported each yearâ€¦if that, $3.6 million are from China,(aren't they commies?)!


----------



## Kerryann

Look at who I found at the zoo today. I think he wants to go home with me. 



Look what Mikey put up today


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> Look at who I found at the zoo today. I think he wants to go home with me.
> 
> 
> 
> Look what Mikey put up today



That is a good looking Sully! 

Also, I love the flag! Rob wants to put one in our front yard.


----------



## Kerryann

Funny story about the flag pole. So we are putting up three big trellises with grapes growing on them to barricade our yard from the beverly hillbillies as much as allowed by the subdivision.. what.. It's a bunch of landscaping and not a fence. :shy: Soooo Mike has me call miss dig (a company that comes and marks all of the utility lines before we put in the trellises. Well on Tuesday night some guy from the gas company transportation unit calls me up and is asking me about whether we are digging in the front or back yard. I tell him it's in the backyard and he tells me that in our front yard we have two high pressure transports running through it. He says look at the end of your court down by the park path and up across the street to see where they go through. I go home and look and Mikeys flag pole base that he dug down and cemented in is right in the line of the flags for the pipe lines.  


Oh my poison ivy is muccccccccccccccchhhhhh less itchy


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Not sure about anyone else, as it were, but I live out in the sticks, and in the the distance from the two closest towns, it sounds as if Baghdad is falling. I keep waiting for the the pounding to get closer. 
Everyone, everywhere, thank a service person or their mom, please! Take em out to dinner, for crying out loud. Do something for your man or kid being home. Ok. I'm climbing off the soap box now. Thank you for your time. You all know what you mean to me and Little Ricky.


Kerryann, sorry about your poison ivy, but know I smile each time I think of those odd times you can't do anything about it.




Kerryann said:


> Funny story about the flag pole. So we are putting up three big trellises with grapes growing on them to barricade our yard from the beverly hillbillies as much as allowed by the subdivision.. what.. It's a bunch of landscaping and not a fence. :shy: Soooo Mike has me call miss dig (a company that comes and marks all of the utility lines before we put in the trellises. Well on Tuesday night some guy from the gas company transportation unit calls me up and is asking me about whether we are digging in the front or back yard. I tell him it's in the backyard and he tells me that in our front yard we have two high pressure transports running through it. He says look at the end of your court down by the park path and up across the street to see where they go through. I go home and look and Mikeys flag pole base that he dug down and cemented in is right in the line of the flags for the pipe lines.
> 
> 
> Oh my poison ivy is muccccccccccccccchhhhhh less itchy





See above


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

What theâ€¦? Is everyone sleeping in this morning?


----------



## Deltadawn465

I m here! Just catching up on the latest forum posts. What s up?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Yep. I worked yesterday and had to get up about 4 hours earlier than usual and was up 3 hours later than usual so I slept in till 11:30 this morning, lol. 

We did catch the mouse in the kitchen though! I checked to make sure it was a male and not one fulla babies.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I stayed up too late. My alarm went off, I stumbled down the hall to the kitchen, saw the coffee wasn't finished brewing, and crawled back in bed. This made Rodeos morning complete, and he crawled on to my chest, put one of his paws on my chin and started purring very happily. That is not conducive to getting up, being pinned in bed by a cat.


----------



## Deltadawn465

Aah, yes! Thank goodness for coffee!


----------



## Kerryann

I started my day with wiping tears and holding hands on a project for work.  I think I need to change my title to emotional confidence support counselor.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Our big party is today at 2:30, so I am cleaning & the kids are uncleaning and i clean again, yay! We had a Bon fire and sparklers last night with a few friends but with Rob always being on call for every holiday we always have our celebrations a day or two later. 

So, I stopped in to say Hi. & to avoid mopping!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Came back from lunch to find the alarm going off due to a power outage. We've been getting crazy thunderstorms this week so Dante the baby of a dog is having a fun time. It's a bad week for storm and firework anxiety, so he's sporting a thunder shirt and a panicked expression. Now someone is lighting off fireworks as I type and he's looking scared.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



RosieRedfoot said:


> Came back from lunch to find the alarm going off due to a power outage. We've been getting crazy thunderstorms this week so Dante the baby of a dog is having a fun time. It's a bad week for storm and firework anxiety, so he's sporting a thunder shirt and a panicked expression. Now someone is lighting off fireworks as I type and he's looking scared.



My dog Ozzie used to be afraid too but now it takes really loud thunder or fireworks to scare him. Do thunder shirts help?


----------



## Jacqui

Jeff just drove away not more then five minutes ago, so I came in here to whine before going outside to catch up on work.  He was home (between things like Dr appts) from Wednesday afternoon until this morning, when we went to go get his load. He dropped me off on his way back by. Now it's another three months wait until another home time.


----------



## jaizei

Kerryann said:


> Look what Mikey put up today



This picture just begs for an explosion to be photoshopped behind the flag.


----------



## Kerryann

He does look like a terrorist


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> Jeff just drove away not more then five minutes ago, so I came in here to whine before going outside to catch up on work.  He was home (between things like Dr appts) from Wednesday afternoon until this morning, when we went to go get his load. He dropped me off on his way back by. Now it's another three months wait until another home time.



I'm sorry I missed you and i'm sorry it will be do long since you will see him again. That must mean he is doing well, right? How is he feeling?


----------



## Kerryann

Awww sorry Jacqui 

Ken I was on pinterest and found this food that made me think of you. It was peanut butter banana bacon sandwiches. There was no bread just slices of banana with peanut butter and bacon in them.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

The thunder shirts work for some dogs. I think it takes the edge off but when it's really loud he still panics. I often just ignore his panicking and he'll just sit in his crate panting and wide eyed with occasional whines. 

He also puts off a horrible funk smell when anxious. It's not anal glands or accidents of anything like that but he exudes fear/stress and it just makes him smell rancid. Probably how people's stress sweat smells worse than just cooling sweat. I'm thinking my next day off I need to go to the self serve doggie wash.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

RosieRedfoot said:


> The thunder shirts work for some dogs. I think it takes the edge off but when it's really loud he still panics. I often just ignore his panicking and he'll just sit in his crate panting and wide eyed with occasional whines.
> 
> He also puts off a horrible funk smell when anxious. It's not anal glands or accidents of anything like that but he exudes fear/stress and it just makes him smell rancid. Probably how people's stress sweat smells worse than just cooling sweat. I'm thinking my next day off I need to go to the self serve doggie wash.



Poor puppy . Those self serve dog washes sound pretty cool. I have never heard of anything like that. I need to go to bed, I'm exhausted and the letter after j stopped working on my iPad and now I have to spell words in a way that autocorrect will figure out what I mean and replace it with the correct word. Ugh!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Can your vet give you something like acepromazine? I'm not sure on the spelling, but a low dose might help.


----------



## Kerryann

My dog jordan had anti anxiety drugs that were supposed to help him. They help normal dogs. It was paxil.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Try Valium.


Or Alprazolam.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Yeah some acepromazine or Valium would help but I don't feel like paying for it or taxing his liver and I'm not home most times when there are storms and he's left crated and does fine. I think if he was at risk of harming himself I'd do it but as for now he's just a whiny smelly baby over it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

The fourth messed me all up. Karen had the day off and in my pea brain, I figured it was Saturday so I pulled bacon out for Bacon Sunday. I believe this is what caused me to ultimately go back to bed this morning.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Nothing wrong with bacon Friday or bacon Saturday either. BLT's sound good...


----------



## sibi

Good morning everyone. I've had a tough week. First, Beasty Boy caught a RI and was wheezing. i had to take him to the vet for antibiotics. I have to give him shots everyday for ten days. He has two more to go. Then, Honey Girl had something coming out of the cloaca. It was about four inches out and it looked like a flower with a little stub on the end. I about had another heart attack thinking it was a prolapse. I've seen prolepses, but not like this! My husband was holding her, but this hanging thing was awful. We put her in warm water last night so I can think clearly. When I picked her up, it was back in. Only after a while, it looked like it wanted to come out again, but I just touched it, and she stuck it back in. What the h*** is this thing? Is she a he? Was that a dingdong? Does anyone have a picture of a flashing? For heaven sake, she's only 20 months old! This can't be a flashing, could it?


----------



## Jacqui

Sibi I think from the sounds of things you have a young male flashing you.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=6tSfLKTTxtc&NR=1


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Congrats Sibi, it's a boy!!! The "flower" part of your description is what makes me think it was a boy flashing.


----------



## sibi

But, he's only 20 months old! How could that be? He's still a baby.


----------



## jaizei

How big is he?


----------



## sibi

Well, that's the story of my life, lol!


Jacqui said:


> Sibi I think from the sounds of things you have a young male flashing you.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=6tSfLKTTxtc&NR=1








jaizei said:


> How big is he?



He is about 12" and weights about 12 lbs.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sibi is gone for 4-5 weeks and her first post when she comes back is talking about her tortoises junkâ€¦


----------



## jaizei

Oh, then it's normal. I was thinking he was smaller. I'd say anytime after they reach 7" is fair game.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



sibi said:


> Well, that's the story of my life, lol!
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sibi I think from the sounds of things you have a young male flashing you.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=6tSfLKTTxtc&NR=1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaizei said:
> 
> 
> 
> How big is he?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is about 12" and weights about 12 lbs.
Click to expand...




The first time Henry flashed me I was pretty sure his innards were escaping too. He was just exercising his goods.


----------



## sibi

Wow, I can't get over this. My Honey Girl is now a Horny Boy! If he's a boy, then I wonder about Beasty Boy who is bigger. He hasn't shown anything yet. Maybe he's a big girl. Boy, did I get that wrong from the start. If I have two males brothers, they may have to be separated. Their space is large, but they may go after each other some day. Baby Runt is still too tiny to tell anything yet even though he's four years old. 

Cowboy, hi to you too. I've been worried about my babies and taking good care of them. Beasty Boy had a RI that needed care, and I've had a bout with fibromyalgia, which is very debilitating. Also, my cardio therapy had started about the time I eased off chat. So, in short, I've been taking care of myself and my animals for a change. I had to go to sleep earlier so that I can operate during the day. I guess you missed me, huh?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

sibi said:


> Wow, I can't get over this. My Honey Girl is now a Horny Boy! If he's a boy, then I wonder about Beasty Boy who is bigger. He hasn't shown anything yet. Maybe he's a big girl. Boy, did I get that wrong from the start. If I have two males brothers, they may have to be separated. Their space is large, but they may go after each other some day. Baby Runt is still too tiny to tell anything yet even though he's four years old.
> 
> Cowboy, hi to you too. I've been worried about my babies and taking good care of them. Beasty Boy had a RI that needed care, and I've had a bout with fibromyalgia, which is very debilitating. Also, my cardio therapy had started about the time I eased off chat. So, in short, I've been taking care of myself and my animals for a change. I had to go to sleep earlier so that I can operate during the day. I guess you missed me, huh?



Yeah, I've missed you. Karen has fibromyalgia as well, so I know first hand how much fun that can be. Can you not tell by the plastron the likely sex of your tortoises? Not Baby Runt, but the larger two?


----------



## Jacqui

Sibi my larger two boyz are both over 50 lbs. One just flashed me last year and the other one I have not yet saw him do it. They are both males no doubt, they just don't do a lot of flashing.


----------



## Thalatte

Teagers and Maynard have started a burrow.







And Tai broke his leg last month so he is in a cast now. It comes off next weekend though. 


SO what is new for everyone else?


----------



## sibi

Hi Thalatte, where have you've been? I asked about you a few weeks ago. Glad to hear from you. Did you read that my Honey Girl is a boy? He flashed us yesterday because he was so happy to see us after several hours of being alone. It has been raining cats and dogs here in the panhandle. The sullies had to stay in, and we had to go out of town for most of the day. When we got home, Honey Boy was so excited to see us that he flashed this enormous thing at me. At first, I screamed and cried because I thought it was a prolapse. But, then I took a better look and it looked too uniformed to be a prolapse. Not ever seeing a flash before, you can see how frightening it was to me. This 20 month baby has a penis that's larger than some men! what a monster he'll be someday.


Jacqui, how do I get my baby to be a seldom flasher? I don't think I like this flashing thing.


Jacqui said:


> Sibi my larger two boyz are both over 50 lbs. One just flashed me last year and the other one I have not yet saw him do it. They are both males no doubt, they just don't do a lot of flashing.




No, I couldn't tell from the plastron. They are still too young. Their plastron doesn't show either way yet. That's what was so freaky about the sighting. 



Cowboy_Ken said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I can't get over this. My Honey Girl is now a Horny Boy! If he's a boy, then I wonder about Beasty Boy who is bigger. He hasn't shown anything yet. Maybe he's a big girl. Boy, did I get that wrong from the start. If I have two males brothers, they may have to be separated. Their space is large, but they may go after each other some day. Baby Runt is still too tiny to tell anything yet even though he's four years old.
> 
> Cowboy, hi to you too. I've been worried about my babies and taking good care of them. Beasty Boy had a RI that needed care, and I've had a bout with fibromyalgia, which is very debilitating. Also, my cardio therapy had started about the time I eased off chat. So, in short, I've been taking care of myself and my animals for a change. I had to go to sleep earlier so that I can operate during the day. I guess you missed me, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I've missed you. Karen has fibromyalgia as well, so I know first hand how much fun that can be. Can you not tell by the plastron the likely sex of your tortoises? Not Baby Runt, but the larger two?
Click to expand...


----------



## Kerryann

Well this was a fun day. I spent a few hours with the torts outdoors then I took the dogs and went kayaking. Cici only jumped out of the kayak once and unfortunately it was where the water was really deep so I jumped out and without being able to touch the ground was able to hike cici back into the kayak and swim to a dock about a 1/4 mile down the river. Cici I will say was happy to be back in the kayak and I was pretty sure that I was being eaten alive by leaches. Luckily, somehow I was leach free.
So here's a pic of me and my copilot.


----------



## Kerryann

My pet toad attacked my foot tonight. I was walking down the sidewalk to fix my tortoise flag which the wind wrapped around the pole and my porch toad jumped out of the day lillies and grappled the side of my foot. I almost stepped on him and I screamed outside at 11pm.  Then as I was lecturing him about not getting squished he sat there and gave me the stink eye.  It was kind of funny. Mikey was out at the other end of the porch and when I screamed he came running ready to pull his gun. Then when he realized what was going on he was worried about toad my not my foot. When we were at the zoo the lady in the amphibian house told me that toads have a poison on their skin and now I am about to have a hypochondriac meltdown.
Oh and I think I am allergic to carmel. How is that possible.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yes toads are poisonous. Those glands between the eye and the ear hole, when squeezed produce a milky substance thatâ€¦SHOULD NOT BE LICKED!!!! Put your hypochondria to bed where it belongs, you have nothing to worry about.
But, I did notice you were not wearing a floatation device of any kind while kayaking. That's a no-no and you should know better, shame girl, shame!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I can't imagine being allergic to caramel... I think my body rejects Splenda now though..


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

RosieRedfoot said:


> I can't imagine being allergic to caramel... I think my body rejects Splenda now though..



Nothing wrong with pure cane sugar!


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yes toads are poisonous. Those glands between the eye and the ear hole, when squeezed produce a milky substance thatâ€¦SHOULD NOT BE LICKED!!!! Put your hypochondria to bed where it belongs, you have nothing to worry about.
> But, I did notice you were not wearing a floatation device of any kind while kayaking. That's a no-no and you should know better, shame girl, shame!



Yea I didn't think the river was that deep. When I hopped out I thought it was waist deep but the deception was the seaweed. I have a fabulous bodyglove lifevest stuffed in the front of my kayak. It helped me none being there though. 
I actually realized that the allergist told me he thought I had birch tree syndrome last time I saw him based on my food allergy combination. I think it may be the pecans not the caramel. That would mean I'm allergic to other nuts as well. I have been eating more nuts lately so I'm probably building my sensitivity. Ugh my allergies..
Thanks Ken, I was worried about wrath of toad on my foot.




RosieRedfoot said:


> I can't imagine being allergic to caramel... I think my body rejects Splenda now though..



Yes fake sweeteners make my mouth feel like a chemical burn and my lips peel.


Officially... I'm back off the food!!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I used the protecting carmex this last time and the avobenzone sunscreen in it caused my lips to blister. I used sunscreen in Hawaii with avobenzone and had hives everywhere it touched. So I guess we all just sound like such sensitive whiners, lol. 

My lips still feel painful and dry so I've been putting on my salve with "hippie ingredients" to fix it. To be honest, it does smell like it belongs in a whole foods or something. But at least it works!


----------



## Jacqui

*Good morning fellow whiners!! I mean chatters.       *





*Fireworks are still going off, this time to announce the birthday of Yvonne!!*​


----------



## Kerryann

RosieRedfoot said:


> I used the protecting carmex this last time and the avobenzone sunscreen in it caused my lips to blister. I used sunscreen in Hawaii with avobenzone and had hives everywhere it touched. So I guess we all just sound like such sensitive whiners, lol.
> 
> My lips still feel painful and dry so I've been putting on my salve with "hippie ingredients" to fix it. To be honest, it does smell like it belongs in a whole foods or something. But at least it works!



Oh that stinks  

Who's giving Yvonne her birthday spankings


----------



## Thalatte

sibi said:


> Hi Thalatte, where have you've been? I asked about you a few weeks ago. Glad to hear from you. Did you read that my Honey Girl is a boy? He flashed us yesterday because he was so happy to see us after several hours of being alone...



Well I moved back home with all my animals and am no longer a nanny. Instead I do the billing for an optometrist office. Between that and Tai's leg, My dog's issues, and the new rescues I just havent found the time to get online anymore. But Everything is finally winding down so I should be on a little more often.


I did read about your girl being a boy and I am hoping that never happens to me since it seems all 4 of my torts are boys and I definitely dont want to see their junk.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Who's giving Yvonne her birthday spankings



With as many spanks as it would be, we might want to be thinking tag team spankings.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who's giving Yvonne her birthday spankings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With as many spanks as it would be, we might want to be thinking tag team spankings.
Click to expand...


I agree, we'd have to or have sore hands 
Yvonne, what kind of fun did you have for your birthday?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I just uploaded a few pics of Rosie swimming in the sink. I think I mentioned on here a while back I was going to take some, and now I finally got around to it! Yay for having a day off work (finally)  Been helping my boyfriend with his DIY subwoofer since he needed help wrapping it in faux wood veneer to make it look nicer.


----------



## Kerryann

She is so cute swimming


----------



## Tech13

Ok, vacation is about to end, I just caught up on things, and I am glad I read chit chat, so I will be prepared when my male Greek decides to flash me, lol! I just wanted to share this pic of Tech on vacation with us:




He had another shade bucket in there and slept indoors in a storage tote setup...soon I will have to pack all of it up to go...so sad!
View attachment 48622
found these for the 4th (grin), and my son with his tort:





this is the pic that didn't go thru the first time, had to get them when I saw them, cute, huh?


Oh, and Happy Birthday Yvonne!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

It's funny how on my day off I do everything chore-wise then on the days I have work, even if only a 5 hour shift, I have no desire to do anything the rest of the day. Guess I'm just a bum!


----------



## Kerryann

Another day and another project down


----------



## sibi

How do you all get the energy to do all these projects? Is it about age or what? Cowboy, I missed talking with you. Oh, and btw, all the gravy bowls are lined up high on a shelf on the wall. I think they look so unique. Some people put dishes or teapots up on a wall. I put gravy bowls up. The bowls I got from you were so different and unique. So, thanks.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

So, question for my pretend chatters.. 

I noticed a local vet clinic is seeking assistants/receptionists. I have a degree in pre veterinary and some experience doing both those positions. 

I am currently working with Target and while it's not a glorious job I have job stability. 

Should I apply to the vet related job? I'm thinking of at least applying but I fear it may jeopardize my job at target if they caught wind of it. 

My last two animal related jobs ended poorly. One I was let go after throwing out my back since we were always short staffed and I had to do too much, the other one I have still yet to receive pay for 3 paychecks after 2 years (has been filed with labor div). 

So, should I take the chance in the animal field again or stay where I'm at for the security of staying employed?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Many times companies will honor a request to not contacting current employer, but it is a risk. If you really want to work in the animal care field, this is a risk only you know if you're willing to take. See if you can do a review search on the clinic, to see if it even seems like a clinic you'd want to work at. You may or may not know, but Karen, my wife, is a RVT/CVT, she has worked and left some lemon clinics and shed tears when leaving other clinics.


A truck full of hundreds of live turkeys has overturned on a local roadway. It's sad and very funny at the same time. The cages have all smashed open and turkeys are stampeding all over. They had to close 2 main roads. Birds are very hard to corral.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

If the goal is to work with animals, then I think you should go for it. Target cannot fire you for applying for another job. To me, life is about taking risks and fighting for what you want. The fight is the best part!! 

So today I went to my son's lung & bump check because 10 days ago he had pneumonia and chicken pox. So the good news is his lungs are clear and it doesn't look like he is going to have any scars from all of the itching, the bad news is they heard a strange swishing sound in his heart that didn't sound like a typical murmur so it is off to cardiology we go.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Well that sucks. I'm glad we are in the age that we are, earlier this might have been not noticed. The stress/concern connected with a child is a heavy one.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I've been in a lot of lemon clinics. Which is kind of why I want to intern at the zoo their next intern go-around and see if that leads to any sort of work. I have the degree but not the year of exotic zoo experience they require. At least I have tortoise experience! 

I like learning about the care and upkeep of a wide variety of animals. 

I looked at the clinic's staff page and it seems their receptionist and an assistant are pregnant so I bet that's why they're hiring for those positions.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

RosieRedfoot said:


> Ultimately this could indicate a short term position. From what I understand, pregnancy is not always terminal. Just sayingâ€¦


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Yeah. I'm wondering if they just need some people to cover maternity leaves... 

I'm going to look into the zoos internships. A lot of their assistant and junior zookeepers there usually get their start as an intern.


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> If the goal is to work with animals, then I think you should go for it. Target cannot fire you for applying for another job. To me, life is about taking risks and fighting for what you want. The fight is the best part!!
> 
> So today I went to my son's lung & bump check because 10 days ago he had pneumonia and chicken pox. So the good news is his lungs are clear and it doesn't look like he is going to have any scars from all of the itching, the bad news is they heard a strange swishing sound in his heart that didn't sound like a typical murmur so it is off to cardiology we go.



   Darn Erin does it ever end for you and your family? Fingers crossed it was just a funny reading and not really anything there. 

While they may not fire you, you may suddenly find your getting in trouble for everything and anything. They can make you seem like your not meeting job expectations, not give you full raises and promotions and just sorta start pushing you out the door.




RosieRedfoot said:


> So, should I take the chance in the animal field again or stay where I'm at for the security of staying employed?



Me, I am a chance taker. I would go for it.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

So after the doc I wanted to run to the store & get my hair cut and I almost ran into (lierally) this adorable border collie named Jingles. After calling in the number on her rabies vax tag to the vet listed they tracked down the owner who picked her up from me on the side of the road...


Then I went to the store and saw a sign that said "Emergency, blood shortage"!! Please donate today so I stopped and donated...


Then totally behind on everything I decided to get my hairs cut...



So that is my day


----------



## Jacqui

Erin, you have such simple, lazy, do nothing type days...


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> If the goal is to work with animals, then I think you should go for it. Target cannot fire you for applying for another job. To me, life is about taking risks and fighting for what you want. The fight is the best part!!
> 
> So today I went to my son's lung & bump check because 10 days ago he had pneumonia and chicken pox. So the good news is his lungs are clear and it doesn't look like he is going to have any scars from all of the itching, the bad news is they heard a strange swishing sound in his heart that didn't sound like a typical murmur so it is off to cardiology we go.



Yay on the pox but eek on the cardiology. The good news is that cardiology has advanced so much that not much is horribly scary anymore.

In other cardiology news I saw that Randy Travis has the rare myocarditis that almost killed me.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> Erin, you have such simple, lazy, do nothing type days...



Haha, I know right! And thanks for the well wishes. So far every problem that the kids have had have been manageable so I am crossing my fingers that this heart thing is too! The earliest they could see him was Aug. 8th so that is kind of a good sign that they aren't bumping patients do he can be seen!!


----------



## Kerryann

Erin,
I loved the day in pictures 


So Mikey is taking me away for my birthday week. We are going up to Toronto, then north and up to Soo Canada and then down to Drummond Island Mi to pick up our dogs.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> Erin,
> I loved the day in pictures
> 
> 
> So Mikey is taking me away for my birthday week. We are going up to Toronto, then north and up to Soo Canada and then down to Drummond Island Mi to pick up our dogs.



Thanks & nice!! I wish I was going away for my birthday!


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



CtTortoiseMom said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Erin,
> I loved the day in pictures
> 
> 
> So Mikey is taking me away for my birthday week. We are going up to Toronto, then north and up to Soo Canada and then down to Drummond Island Mi to pick up our dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks & nice!! I wish I was going away for my birthday!
Click to expand...


He's planning a week of fun and adventure


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

You kids kill me with your birthday weeks. When my brother in law bought me a shot glass for me for a recent birthday, I decided then and there that I will celebrate a birthday hour.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> You kids kill me with your birthday weeks. When my brother in law bought me a shot glass for me for a recent birthday, I decided then and there that I will celebrate a birthday hour.



Hey now I have only had 4 days off so far this year, and most of those I worked. Mikey is my calgon


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> You kids kill me with your birthday weeks. When my brother in law bought me a shot glass for me for a recent birthday, I decided then and there that I will celebrate a birthday hour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey now I have only had 4 days off so far this year, and most of those I worked. Mikey is my calgon
Click to expand...


Took me a second.. "Calgon take me away" right? 

Ken, I really dislike birthdays or anything that puts attention on me but I do love presents!! Do it for the presents man!!


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



CtTortoiseMom said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> You kids kill me with your birthday weeks. When my brother in law bought me a shot glass for me for a recent birthday, I decided then and there that I will celebrate a birthday hour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey now I have only had 4 days off so far this year, and most of those I worked. Mikey is my calgon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Took me a second.. "Calgon take me away" right?
> 
> Ken, I really dislike birthdays or anything that puts attention on me but I do love presents!! Do it for the presents man!!
Click to expand...


Yes.. Now that was old school
He is helping me avoid a birthday party too which is also awesome. I have been dreading my birthday


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

The shot glass says, â€œOld Fart! Old Fart! Old Fart!" on it. I think I left that part out. Shot glasses make for happy birthdays.


So here's a fun bit of advice. When you tell your wife that you planted a rose of Sharon that you know she'll just love, don't be overly excited when you tell her months later, how much the tortoises enjoyed the leaves you cut off of it. Just saying.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Don't blame me for still being awake. Tonight's sunset here was at 9:00. Makes for a long day.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ha! I killed chat!


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ha! I killed chat!



No, I still can see signs of life.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I think Ellie the rescue boxer just had a seizure. She fell over in her crate and we heard thrashing while eating dinner and so we went to see and she was on her side, legs out, glassy eyed in a pool of urine. She started coming to and proceeded to vomit on my lap and on herself several times then laid down panting and looking confused. She refused any of her food, even beef liver treats. Vet said unless she has another and continues to perk up we can just bring her in the am to do bloodwork and all that. Her weird lumps the vet said to keep an eye on are larger too but that's not as alarming as the seizure. So I really don't know what's going on but it may be cancer related. Things like these always happen right at vet closing time too.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

RosieRedfoot said:


> I think Ellie the rescue boxer just had a seizure. She fell over in her crate and we heard thrashing while eating dinner and so we went to see and she was on her side, legs out, glassy eyed in a pool of urine. She started coming to and proceeded to vomit on my lap and on herself several times then laid down panting and looking confused. She refused any of her food, even beef liver treats. Vet said unless she has another and continues to perk up we can just bring her in the am to do bloodwork and all that. Her weird lumps the vet said to keep an eye on are larger too but that's not as alarming as the seizure. So I really don't know what's going on but it may be cancer related. Things like these always happen right at vet closing time too.



That's got to be a little unsettling! Did you check her tongue out for bites? Is she coming around yet?


So just wondering, is this a conga line?


----------



## Kerryann

I am so sorry Kim  
I would be a wreck and panicked mess. I am not composed so I would have had my dog at the emergency vet again. I am so sorry you are going through this but I am happy that she has you and isn't in some shelter. 

Today was another mess. Did I mention that tomorrow is my friday? We will be in bay city on Friday and then going even further up north. Don't worry I will have my phone.


----------



## Kerryann

I wish I was sleepy


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I've seen dogs have seizures before so I just sat next to her checking her pulse/breathing to make sure neither stopped and wiping up vomit. She did go pale in the gums but after some tepid water and treats she's regained her color. She's been in her crate since then to keep her calm and safe. But she's hungry, thirsty, and wiggly butted again so those are all good signs.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



RosieRedfoot said:


> I've seen dogs have seizures before so I just sat next to her checking her pulse/breathing to make sure neither stopped and wiping up vomit. She did go pale in the gums but after some tepid water and treats she's regained her color. She's been in her crate since then to keep her calm and safe. But she's hungry, thirsty, and wiggly butted again so those are all good signs.



That is good.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

We caught another mouse in the trap. And Ellie is acting normal again. Pretend chat seems to have slowed down. Where is everyone?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Have a great Birthday week, Kerryann!!


----------



## Kerryann

RosieRedfoot said:


> We caught another mouse in the trap. And Ellie is acting normal again. Pretend chat seems to have slowed down. Where is everyone?



I have another soul eating project lately but this one isn't as ugly.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It's not raining in the PNW so I've been doing stuff outside. Our top pasture is about 2 acres and I had my neighbor come down and mow it for me. Now I just see 2 acres of tortoise pen. I wish.


----------



## sibi

Hi Cowboy. I've been exercising, and caring for my torts. I have a new box turtle. He's a juvenile and a real hoot. When I go out to feed him, he jumps out of his hiding place and tries to bit my finger. I think this is his way of telling me he wants large, live worms. So I got that for him and he has stopped trying to bite my finger.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

New pets are the best. I enjoy learning their personalities. The new sulcata, Stanley, is very different than Fred. Cactus leaf feeding time, and Fred is very meticulous about getting each little piece, whereas Stanley just munches and then walks away as if bored, leaving little pieces to shrivel in the sun.


----------



## sibi

Stanley sounds like my Beasty Boy. It may turn out that he will turn out to be a she, but I don't believe it. He's such a personality, and from what I hear, those with personalities are usually male. Do you know for sure if Fred and Stanley are males?


Cowboy_Ken said:


> New pets are the best. I enjoy learning their personalities. The new sulcata, Stanley, is very different than Fred. Cactus leaf feeding time, and Fred is very meticulous about getting each little piece, whereas Stanley just munches and then walks away as if bored, leaving little pieces to shrivel in the sun.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yes. Stanley flashed and Fred has a very clear plastron dishing. I wish it weren't so but so it goesâ€¦


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Stanley sounds like my Beasty Boy. It may turn out that he will turn out to be a she, but I don't believe it. He's such a personality, and from what I hear, those with personalities are usually male. Do you know for sure if Fred and Stanley are males?
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> New pets are the best. I enjoy learning their personalities. The new sulcata, Stanley, is very different than Fred. Cactus leaf feeding time, and Fred is very meticulous about getting each little piece, whereas Stanley just munches and then walks away as if bored, leaving little pieces to shrivel in the sun.
Click to expand...


My marginated is a male and he just wants to be a snuggle buddy. He loves people and always wants a snack and or a petting. My female is a little witch who will run across the garden to bite my toes and then stomp away like it was my fault they weren't tasty.

Sibi you will be happy to hear I am going on almost two vacations in a row.  I am off tomorrow and then I will be enjoying the lake all weekend.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I'm off this weekend as well! Yay!

Ellie the boxer is doing better and shows no permanent results from her seizure.

Rosie the tort got a slice of overripe peach and devoured it all. Peaches are her favorite food and who can blame her? Fresh carolina/Georgia peaches are amazing!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

RosieRedfoot said:


> These are the ones where the sweet juiciness run down your chin, right?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Of course! Or you bake them into delicious pies or can them into jams/jellies  my peach raspberry jam I make is soooo tasty!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Blech. Give me grass fed beef


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Beef is so expensive here... Send me some and I'll send some peaches! Haha


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I kid. When I was younger, we had a peach tree and there was nothing better than picking a sun warmed peach and eating it. Mind you, I was young and didn't know better. Lol.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



RosieRedfoot said:


> Of course! Or you bake them into delicious pies or can them into jams/jellies  my peach raspberry jam I make is soooo tasty!



I love peaches and plums. I am allergic to them but occasionally I'll have a piece of one in a fruit salad and realize how yummy they are. My grandma used to cut up fresh peaches and strawberry and eat them with cottage cheese


----------



## LolaMyLove

I love reading this thread and it always ends up talking about food. I think its funny.


----------



## Kerryann

Taking about food, real ice cream is weird to me now. I'm out of town so my beloved yoz froyo is unavailable. Never fest when i made the face Mikey swooped in and ate it.


----------



## Tech13

Mmm, real ice cream and peach kutchen would be so good right now!


I never heard of yoz froyo, what is it made of?


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Tech13 said:


> Mmm, real ice cream and peach kutchen would be so good right now!
> 
> 
> I never heard of yoz froyo, what is it made of?





It's a soft serve frozen yogurt made out of all natural low calorie ingredients. It's so yummy.
I are some cherries tonight and they were so yummy but my mouth and stomach hurt. I only ate three but they are a pit fruit so my allergies are angered.


----------



## Tech13

My oldest son has eczema, allergies and asthma... The atopic triad, his food allergies aren't too bad though. He is a picky eater and I don't push the issue. I have read of people who suffer many food allergies and we are thankful that this part is not so bad. Allergy shots helped some , but he stopped getting them. We do whatever it takes to lessen the allergic reactions so giving up ice cream for a yummy and healthy alternative is a no brainer! I'm glad you have found one you like. We will give it a try if they have it around here, thanks!


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Tech13 said:


> My oldest son has eczema, allergies and asthma... The atopic triad, his food allergies aren't too bad though. He is a picky eater and I don't push the issue. I have read of people who suffer many food allergies and we are thankful that this part is not so bad. Allergy shots helped some , but he stopped getting them. We do whatever it takes to lessen the allergic reactions so giving up ice cream for a yummy and healthy alternative is a no brainer! I'm glad you have found one you like. We will give it a try if they have it around here, thanks!



I think they are staying to have the only 8 frozen yogurt in more markets now. I have never seen other places with as many flavors as yoz but it's still good even in tart, vanilla, and chocolate


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I think I'm glad I have no idea what this conversation is about.


----------



## LolaMyLove

Did a 13mile walk through San Francisco today hills and all and now all I want is frozen yogurt! But my feet and hips hurt to bad to walk to the kitchen. So here I sit dreaming about it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

That is too funny. I was very tired this afternoon, and fell asleep for 15 mins. around 5:00, now I'm wide awake at almost midnight!


----------



## LolaMyLove

Me too, passed out when I got home for two hours, now I'm wide awake. At least it's not hot anymore.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Hi Chatters, 

I have been keeping up with chat and have been looking at the beautiful torts every day. I have been unable to post until today because I actually currently despise people for being healthy. It seems to be a passing phase and I know its unfair. 

I got another shock regarding one of the kids health and it is making me feel down. Rand had an EKG this past Friday because his pediatrician heard a swooshing sound at a follow up lung visit that was just to make sure his latest battle with pnuemonia was over. So we had an EKG which was to rule anything terrible out because his echocardiogram was not scheduled until Aug. 7th. 
Well, the EKG was abnormal and indicated Right Ventrical Enlargement. The cardiology team and his other specialist think that based on his history with chronic pnuemonia and other issues they are pretty sure he has an Ateial Septal Defect which is a hole in his heart. So his EKG was sent to 4 heart surgeons that are affiliated with Boston Children's hospital which is the number 1 hospital in the US for pediatric Cardiology and open heart surgery and that is where we are heading tomorrow for an echocardiogram and consult. 
So that's it.


Rand at his EKG


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Dang it all, Mrs. C. I'm sorry about all that. I would find the waiting not knowing part the worst. Too much imagination can go on.


----------



## LolaMyLove

CT, I am so sorry. We will all send positive thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Dang it all, Mrs. C. I'm sorry about all that. I would find the waiting not knowing part the worst. Too much imagination can go on.



Thanks Ken, yep that is the worst part. I also keep thinking back to see if there were any red flags that I missed and what kills me is I think there were a few.




littlestella said:


> CT, I am so sorry. We will all send positive thoughts and prayers your way.



Thank you.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Don't beat yourself up. You're not a doctor, second guessing gets you no where.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



CtTortoiseMom said:


> Hi Chatters,
> 
> I have been keeping up with chat and have been looking at the beautiful torts every day. I have been unable to post until today because I actually currently despise people for being healthy. It seems to be a passing phase and I know its unfair.
> 
> I got another shock regarding one of the kids health and it is making me feel down. Rand had an EKG this past Friday because his pediatrician heard a swooshing sound at a follow up lung visit that was just to make sure his latest battle with pnuemonia was over. So we had an EKG which was to rule anything terrible out because his echocardiogram was not scheduled until Aug. 7th.
> Well, the EKG was abnormal and indicated Right Ventrical Enlargement. The cardiology team and his other specialist think that based on his history with chronic pnuemonia and other issues they are pretty sure he has an Ateial Septal Defect which is a hole in his heart. So his EKG was sent to 4 heart surgeons that are affiliated with Boston Children's hospital which is the number 1 hospital in the US for pediatric Cardiology and open heart surgery and that is where we are heading tomorrow for an echocardiogram and consult.
> So that's it.
> 
> 
> Rand at his EKG





I'm so sorry Erin, I have been keeping you in my prayers. If you ever need a shoulder or an ear you have friends here. I can't even imagine the worry.


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Thanks Ken, yep that is the worst part. I also keep thinking back to see if there were any red flags that I missed and what kills me is I think there were a few.



Erin just stop that right now! It is so easy to look back and "see" things (real or imaginary) and make them into "signs" that you should have seen (especially "if you were a good Mom"). You know better then that, both in your mind and in your heart. Stop looking back and beating yourself up over things that you can no longer do anything about. Looking back will not change the here and now. If you have to worry (and with you being the type of person you are not to mention being a great Mom, your gonna worry a huge amount) worry about the future.  Even the future is pretty much out of your hands for now. You have given Rand great care and lots of love and support. He has self worth and confidence from you. Those are the things that he will be needing in his future. Cut yourself a break. I know his future surgeries and things look serious and they are, but today's medicine is simply amazing. He will come through this... and so will you. *hugs*

If you need to rant, please feel free to do so in this thread or PM us, if that works better. If it would help come on over, I have some old glass plates you could throw and break. Something about shattering things can be very healthy.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Chatters,
> 
> I have been keeping up with chat and have been looking at the beautiful torts every day. I have been unable to post until today because I actually currently despise people for being healthy. It seems to be a passing phase and I know its unfair.
> 
> I got another shock regarding one of the kids health and it is making me feel down. Rand had an EKG this past Friday because his pediatrician heard a swooshing sound at a follow up lung visit that was just to make sure his latest battle with pnuemonia was over. So we had an EKG which was to rule anything terrible out because his echocardiogram was not scheduled until Aug. 7th.
> Well, the EKG was abnormal and indicated Right Ventrical Enlargement. The cardiology team and his other specialist think that based on his history with chronic pnuemonia and other issues they are pretty sure he has an Ateial Septal Defect which is a hole in his heart. So his EKG was sent to 4 heart surgeons that are affiliated with Boston Children's hospital which is the number 1 hospital in the US for pediatric Cardiology and open heart surgery and that is where we are heading tomorrow for an echocardiogram and consult.
> So that's it.
> 
> 
> Rand at his EKG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry Erin, I have been keeping you in my prayers. If you ever need a shoulder or an ear you have friends here. I can't even imagine the worry.
Click to expand...



Thank you 




Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Ken, yep that is the worst part. I also keep thinking back to see if there were any red flags that I missed and what kills me is I think there were a few.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erin just stop that right now! It is so easy to look back and "see" things (real or imaginary) and make them into "signs" that you should have seen (especially "if you were a good Mom"). You know better then that, both in your mind and in your heart. Stop looking back and beating yourself up over things that you can no longer do anything about. Looking back will not change the here and now. If you have to worry (and with you being the type of person you are not to mention being a great Mom, your gonna worry a huge amount) worry about the future.  Even the future is pretty much out of your hands for now. You have given Rand great care and lots of love and support. He has self worth and confidence from you. Those are the things that he will be needing in his future. Cut yourself a break. I know his future surgeries and things look serious and they are, but today's medicine is simply amazing. He will come through this... and so will you. *hugs*
> 
> If you need to rant, please feel free to do so in this thread or PM us, if that works better. If it would help come on over, I have some old glass plates you could throw and break. Something about shattering things can be very healthy.
Click to expand...

Thank's so much Jacqui. You are so right. I really would love to smash something. I wish you were all my neighbors!


----------



## sibi

Erin, I just read this. I'm so sorry to hear of your distress. I would feel the same way; it's perfectly normal to feel like you do. I agree with the doctors that Rand's right side of his heart is enlarged as a result of his chronic lung infections. My mom had pulmonary fibrosis which caused her heart to enlarge on the right side. It only means that the heart has to work harder because of the lack of oxygen from the lung problem. If they can get his lungs to function better, his heart will be fine. Now, the mummer is something many kids have and learn to live with. Of course, the lungs causes the problem to be more serious, but with the proper treatments, he can live a long, healthy life. We, as mothers, always worry no matter how reassuring people's words are. Buy, just let's see what the doctors say after they've seen him and run whatever tests they recommend. It makes no sense to worry so much that you can't be positive with the person who needs you most right now. Just know that we're here for you and I will be praying for your family. Keep us posted about Rand's progress please. Hugs and kisses to you and Rand.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Sending my best thoughts and wishes to you and your son. Hindsight is 20/20 but he's getting the care he needs now before it could get any worse. You're a good mom so don't beat yourself up over it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Rand at his EKG


 
Mrs. C. This is a perfect example for the statement: â€œGod only gives us what we can handle, apparently God thinks you're a bad ***!"


----------



## sibi

Cowboy, maybe I'm dumb, but could you explain what you meant with your comment "apparently God thinks you're a bad ***!"?

quote='Cowboy_Ken' pid='702419' dateline='1373921898']


CtTortoiseMom said:


> Rand at his EKG


 
Mrs. C. This is a perfect example for the statement: â€œGod only gives us what we can handle, apparently God thinks you're a bad ***!"
[/quote]


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

sibi said:


> Cowboy, maybe I'm dumb, but could you explain what you meant with your comment "apparently God thinks you're a bad ***!"?



God would appear to be giving Mrs.C. alot to handle.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Crazy mushrooms growing out of the pot my hibiscus is in.


----------



## Kerryann

Happy Monday 
Today was another crazy day. I have so much work to do.


----------



## sibi

What I'm not understanding is what does "bad ***" mean in the context of things? 



Cowboy_Ken said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy, maybe I'm dumb, but could you explain what you meant with your comment "apparently God thinks you're a bad ***!"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God would appear to be giving Mrs.C. alot to handle.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Read â€œtough girl" instead. That should clear it up.


----------



## Kerryann

I am done with work finally


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Just remember that money is the root of all wealth. Lol. Glad you're off work. What time zone?


----------



## sibi

Ok, now it makes sense. It sounded to me like you were saying she kinda deserved what she was going through because she was a "bad ***." I knew that you wouldn't say something like that; so, I just asked for your understanding of it. Funny thing about language is that when someone says something, how easy it is to misunderstand what was said. But, in this case, I was simply curious because I know you better.



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Read â€œtough girl" instead. That should clear it up.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Hiya, 

I understood what Cowboy meant . I appreciate all of your kind words and well wishes. 

The cardiologists were unable to see Rand today. After giving my whole spiel to the 3rd cardiologist's front desk, the lady said ok, how long has he been having chest pains? I said oh, he has never had chest pains. She then asked if he is currently suffering from shortness of breath, swelling of his extremities, a blue/grey color to his lips or facial region? I said that no, he has never experienced any of that unless it was asthma related and promptly treated. So, then I obviously apologized and said that he is perfectly healthy right now and that his originally scheduled echo for August 7th is perfectly acceptable. So today I learned that it could be WAY worse for him and that he is not the sickest kid. I also now see that these appointments in front of him are not obstacles to be overridden by my demanding, they are very sick children with very worried parents that do not deserve for some scared mom to try and bully her way in before them. 

Then I packed a cooler and took my three healthy kids to our lake for the day. I also realized that even when they are healthy I treat them like they are sick and I say well, you better not do this or eat this because it could blah blah...
Well, not today and not anymore!!! They think I lost my mind and keep asking of I'm ok which is hilarious and kind of sad! So that's my rant 


Oh yeah and the most incredible thing happened! Rand was mad at Lily for not playing in the sand with him so when she was getting ready to run back into the water he grabbed her swim goggles and pulled them back trying to take them off of her and they snapped back in her face. FACE SLING SHOT PAY BACK! It actually hit her in the chin, but still.... Karma....


----------



## sibi

Wow Erin, what an experience. I'm glad to hear that you were overreacting to the results you were given. In either case, I would prefer to be overreacting than negligent. If Rant has a mummer, the echo can wait until August. Like I said before, you do such a great job with your children, you don't need to stress out with speculation about what if... Glad to hear that all will be better and that you are ok.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Just remember that money is the root of all wealth. Lol. Glad you're off work. What time zone?



Eastern but um salaried so more work is just more work


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

sibi said:


> Wow Erin, what an experience. I'm glad to hear that you were overreacting to the results you was given. In either case, I would prefer to be overreacting than negligent. If Rant has a mummer, the echo can wait until August. Like I said before, you do such a great job with your children, you don't need to stress out with speculation about what if... Glad to hear that all will be better and that you are ok.



Thanks, I am on a cancellation list for all 10 of their offices so I am still hoping to get in sooner but the good news is, I now realize its not as urgent as I thought. The EKG did not show a murmur, it showed right ventricular enlargement which could be consistent with an Atrial Septal Defect. The echocardiogram is the only thing that will tell what exactly is going on. Anyone have a portable echo? Come on over, hehe.


----------



## Kerryann

Erin I'm glad you are feeling better. Rand is in great hands with you and I'm sure you will find him the best doctor.


----------



## sibi

That's the worst kind of "more work." Just make sure that it's worth it Kerryann because it robs you of so much in other ways.



Kerryann said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just remember that money is the root of all wealth. Lol. Glad you're off work. What time zone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eastern but um salaried so more work is just more work
Click to expand...



Erin, did Rand ever get rheumatic fever? Had he had bouts of strep throat? If not, I would tend to believe what your doctor first stated, that is, Rand's asthma may be the cause of the enlarged heart. In any case, please keep us posted.




CtTortoiseMom said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow Erin, what an experience. I'm glad to hear that you were overreacting to the results you was given. In either case, I would prefer to be overreacting than negligent. If Rant has a mummer, the echo can wait until August. Like I said before, you do such a great job with your children, you don't need to stress out with speculation about what if... Glad to hear that all will be better and that you are ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I am on a cancellation list for all 10 of their offices so I am still hoping to get in sooner but the good news is, I now realize its not as urgent as I thought. The EKG did not show a murmur, it showed right ventricular enlargement which could be consistent with an Atrial Septal Defect. The echocardiogram is the only thing that will tell what exactly is going on. Anyone have a portable echo? Come on over, hehe.
Click to expand...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

@ Sibi, he has never had rheumatic fever but he has had strep throat. 

To be clear, the Cardiologist I spoke to on the phone thought that Rand's Chronic pneumonia was a side effect of a possible atrial septal defect which s a hole in the heart that does not allow proper blood flow to the lungs. It is all conjecture at his point but his infectious disease doctor has concurred that this premature diagnose would explain a lot about Rands respitory issues and low oxygen saturation levels. 
It's all neither here nor there at this point though. 

All three of the kids birthdays are only 11 days a part from July 28-August 9th and I am up right now planning two parties and the my 6yo wants girls only because boy's are yucky and the soon to be 14 yo wants 11 boys and 16 girls. Uggggg!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Karen's son and my daughter are one year apart. While in high school, one would want some friends to spend the night and then the other would chime is as well. We figured it only fair. Then we realized two of the kids were boyfriend and girlfriend and we stopped all that nonsense. To make fun of our ignorance, Karen and I would walk around singing the song, â€œLoveshack" by the B-52's. Good times, good times.


----------



## sibi

Oh, I though Rand had asthma. My bad. So this atrial septal defect-a hole in the heart- isn't the same thing as a mummer? Because rheumatic fever or chronic strep throat can also cause heart mummers. What I was suggesting was that chronic lung problems like asthma or chronic pneumonia can lead to an enlargement of the right ventricle of the heart, and that it doesn't necessarily mean there's a hole in the heart. I just didn't want you to worry more than you needed to.

On the parties and the male/female invites, I think it's a hoot. You are just beginning to experience the headaches of motherhood. Wait till they get to be full teens. You'll need a wig after pulling all your hair out lol.


CtTortoiseMom said:


> @ Sibi, he has never had rheumatic fever he has had strep throat.
> 
> To be clear, the Cardiologist I spoke to on the phone thought that Rand's Chronic pneumonia was a side effect of a possible atrial septal defect which s a hole in the heart that does not allow proper blood flow to the lungs. It is all conjecture at his point but his infectious disease doctor has concurred that this premature diagnose would explain a lot about Rands respitory issues and low oxygen saturation levels.
> It's all neither here nor there at this point though.
> 
> All three of the kids birthdays are only 11 days a part from July 28-August 9th and I am up right now planning two parties and the my 6yo wants girls only because boy's are yucky and the soon to be 14 yo wants 11 boys and 16 girls. Uggggg!!!




Cowboy, that's so typical of kids. They would plot and plan and think parents will not be the wiser. I would do yhe same thi g when i was a teen. Why do kids think they can pull the wool over parents eyes?
It never worked with me. My mom was always two steps ahead of me:S



Cowboy_Ken said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Karen's son and my daughter are one year apart. While in high school, one would want some friends to spend the night and then the other would chime is as well. We figured it only fair. Then we realized two of the kids were boyfriend and girlfriend and we stopped all that nonsense. To make fun of our ignorance, Karen and I would walk around singing the song, â€œLoveshack" by the B-52's. Good times, good times.
Click to expand...


----------



## Tech13

I just caught up on this thread and CT, please know that more prayers are being said for Rand from me here on the East Coast too. As a mother of three, my prayers go out for you too. Our children are such precious gifts and it is easy to worry, but you have gifts of courage and strength too, I admire your choice to use them  Also, please remember to take good care of yourself, it will do wonders to help you to be there when your family needs you, mind and body. Blessings!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Tech13 said:


> I just caught up on this thread and CT, please know that more prayers are being said for Rand from me here on the East Coast too. As a mother of three, my prayers go out for you too. Our children are such precious gifts and it is easy to worry, but you have gifts of courage and strength too, I admire your choice to use them  Also, please remember to take good care of yourself, it will do wonders to help you to be there when your family needs you, mind and body. Blessings!



@Tech13, thank you so much for your kind words and prayers! 

@Sibi-I like your diagnosis much better and a going to hope that's what it is

As for the parties, I guess I have to allow the boy girl thing, right? Because I really don't want to!! 

@Cowboy, that is funny and makes me want to throw up a little because I always feel like I am falling for something!!




Kerryann said:


> Erin I'm glad you are feeling better. Rand is in great hands with you and I'm sure you will find him the best doctor.



Thanks Kerryann when is "Birthday week" did it already happen?


----------



## sibi

That' funny Erin. Just try and be a step ahead of your kids while they're going through their growing pains. If you need any advice, I and Cowboy can always give you some pointers. This brings me to another question. What were you like when you were a teen? Did you ever try to pull the wool over your parents eye? If so, what did you try to get away with? This should be interesting


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

CtTortoiseMom said:


> The best part of all that is hanging out with them as adults, and comparing notes. I like it best when Karen's boy says, â€œOh no dude, you were the best!" Him talking about our relationship and my place in his life. As for you and Rand, my mom gave me a refrigerator magnet that reads, â€œA little boy is a man who grows up to be your best friend!" I'm sure you two have that Shine together.


----------



## sibi

Hey Cowboy, you complained that I'm hardly on chat anymore, and now that I'm back, I hardly get a response from you anymore. What gives? Can't seem to win one way or another.:[


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've just been crazy busy for my likins lately and in the evening, I've been tired. Tell the truth, I'm surprised your still up and texting.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



CtTortoiseMom said:


> Tech13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just caught up on this thread and CT, please know that more prayers are being said for Rand from me here on the East Coast too. As a mother of three, my prayers go out for you too. Our children are such precious gifts and it is easy to worry, but you have gifts of courage and strength too, I admire your choice to use them  Also, please remember to take good care of yourself, it will do wonders to help you to be there when your family needs you, mind and body. Blessings!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Tech13, thank you so much for your kind words and prayers!
> 
> @Sibi-I like your diagnosis much better and a going to hope that's what it is
> 
> As for the parties, I guess I have to allow the boy girl thing, right? Because I really don't want to!!
> 
> @Cowboy, that is funny and makes me want to throw up a little because I always feel like I am falling for something!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Erin I'm glad you are feeling better. Rand is in great hands with you and I'm sure you will find him the best doctor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks Kerryann when is "Birthday week" did it already happen?
Click to expand...



This last weekend was just a long weekend. Birthday week is the first week in August. I'm so excited


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

sibi said:


> That' funny Erin. Just try and be a step ahead of your kids while they're going through their growing pains. If you need any advice, I and Cowboy can always give you some pointers. This brings me to another question. What were you like when you were a teen? Did you ever try to pull the wool over your parents eye? If so, what did you try to get away with? This should be interesting



I did not have a traditional upbringing. I was raised by my dad because my mom walked away from her family and marriage when my brother and I were babies. My dad travelled a lot for work so we had a nanny until i was 10 and my brother was 8. One time when i was 15 and my dad was on a business trip, I got in trouble at school. They called him everyday for a week and realized how long he left us unattended. Long story short I became an emancipated minor shortly after my dad came back so that he couldn't get in trouble and I had proven I could take care of myself and my little brother got another nanny. I did get in trouble and was wild but I had no one to tell me not to be. It was very short lived though because I became a parent at 18 and that calmed me right down and I moved away from my dad and haven't seen him for 14 years now. He's not bad our relationship is just very utilitarian. 
My husband had the perfect upbringing and the most loving parents and he was also very wild. Wild kids make for boring, strict adults!


----------



## Jacqui

Erin I am so glad you took the time to really do all the things you did, so you could come to grips with your life. Even more impressed that you told us what you were feeling about your own behavior.

As for the boy/girl party, no you do *not have* to allow the boys to join. Do what feels right to you. Your daughter should just feel gosh darn lucky to be having ANY birthday party.


----------



## sibi

Erin, I totally agree with Jacqui. You do what you feel is right and instill proper, just judgment as a parent. I am soooo impressed with your story. You are a wonderful mom, and you turned out fine in spite of all the neglect in your life. I too was neglected in my life. My dad abandoned his four girls ages 2, 3, 4, 5. My mom was sick with TB, and in those days treatment was admission into a hosp for over a year. It took another 4 years for her to recoup and work to get us back. We were put in an orphanage for those 4 years. We were abused terribly there. My mom raised us all alone. We were very poor and it was impossible for my mom to control 4 teenagers. Yet, we all survived, and at least 2 of us turned out ok. It's amazing how much kids go through and still be so resilient. I love you. I hope my diagnosis is true for your baby Rand. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Yet, we all survived, and at least 2 of us turned out ok.



So, two of your sisters turned out okay???


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet, we all survived, and at least 2 of us turned out ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, two of your sisters turned out okay???
Click to expand...


Yay!!! That was truly funny and I laughed.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Funny how one trip to ikea can turn into 3! How is everyone? 

hehehe! as I type this my little black chihuahua and my blond chihuahua are asleep in their bed yin and yang style. little cuties! The newest addition to the family (my daughters dog) has brought out the playfulness in my old friends. I love seeing them playful again.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

sibi said:


> Erin, I totally agree with Jacqui. You do what you feel is right and instill proper, just judgment as a parent. I am soooo impressed with your story. You are a wonderful mom, and you turned out fine in spite of all the neglect in your life. I too was neglected in my life. My dad abandoned his four girls ages 2, 3, 4, 5. My mom was sick with TB, and in those days treatment was admission into a hosp for over a year. It took another 4 years for her to recoup and work to get us back. We were put in an orphanage for those 4 years. We were abused terribly there. My mom raised us all alone. We were very poor and it was impossible for my mom to control 4 teenagers. Yet, we all survived, and at least 2 of us turned out ok. It's amazing how much kids go through and still be so resilient. I love you. I hope my diagnosis is true for your baby Rand. Thanks for sharing.



Thanks Sibi, I'm so, so sorry that you and your sisters had to go through all that. It breaks my heart to think that any child was deliberately hurt and worse no one was in the orphanage to love and protect you. Your mom sounds like a real fighter and it seems you have her spirit. I ended up having to go to Juvenile detention a couple of times for not being back at my apartment by curfew and similiar things but they were never mean, and here juvy kids are supposed to be all tough but its not true. The kids i was in with were all just scared kids and it was nice for all of us to be told what to do for a few days.




Melly-n-shorty said:


> Funny how one trip to ikea can turn into 3! How is everyone?
> 
> hehehe! as I type this my little black chihuahua and my blond chihuahua are asleep in their bed yin and yang style. little cuties! The newest addition to the family (my daughters dog) has brought out the playfulness in my old friends. I love seeing them playful again.



That's great Mel!! I'm so glad the puppy is working out!! I'm sure Rowan is very happy!!


----------



## Jacqui

I think both Sibi and Erin deserve a pat on the back for having done so much with themselves and their lives. Your both proof that it's not how your raised that is the only thing that determines the kind of folks you will turn out to be.

Here is a rose for each of you... sorry your both too far away to give one to you personally...


----------



## sibi

Thanks Jacqui. My favorite are roses. Yeah, only two of us made something of ourselves. The other two, well, let's just say that they learned to depend on others to take care of them as thou they had it coming to them. They learned nothing from our mother's struggles to pick herself up and get an education and become one of only 187 histotechnologist in the nation back in the 70's. I have become philosophical about that because when children are traumatized, some can pull themselves out of it, and some have a harder time of it. Some never adapt normally, and that's what happened to them. I have a real problem with people or institutions or governments who enable people to depe d on them without teaching them how to become independent and self sufficient. 

Btw, Jacqui, i too laughter at the two that turned out ok. You are so witty...I love that.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

That is very sweet Jacqui. Thanks. They are both beautiful roses!! 

It is 94 here today!! It is supposed to be in the 90's all week! Woohoo heat wave!!


----------



## sibi

Talking about heat, here in Florida it's 86 degrees with humidity at 88%. Woo, it feels like 95! I remember when I lived in Jersey and the beat waves came, it was miserable. Ay least, here in the panhandle, we have a breeze from the gulf coast. But hot is hot, no matter where you live.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Jacqui those are some pretty roses!

Erin, little gus gus is working out great... my daughter has even stopped trying to sneak into bed with us! (we never let her but it hasn't stopped her from trying).


----------



## Kerryann

It's like 95 and 80 percent humidity here.
Work was so bad I'm traumatized seriously. So today I was getting the impossible done, I had meetings all day, I worked so hard last night and my day was horrible. I have a new project where I'm doing at least three roles and then I agreed to help another company to help m my client meet his launch timing. I have had meetings all day on the project and I didn't have one status because I was concentrating in the item the client told me was a priority and his assistant called me up to scold me about it. Then I'm quoting some new business for the site that caused me so much issues and trying to balance that with this soul sucking project and the site goes down. I had to drop off a phone call and hunt down a status and then get back on my call. Then I came home at 8pm and worked until now. 
The worst part is that,I have deliverables for other clients. 
Anyway that's why I haven't been chatty lately. I normally like stress and thrive on it but I'm beyond that now


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

That's a tough day. I went to the post office in town and shipped some stuff I sold on eBay. And I did some fence weeding and watched tortoises graze. Tough life, huh?


----------



## sibi

Kerryann, you need to chill. Do you have hyperthyroidism? Because have you are doing so much all day long that you aren't even chatting; You're rambling. I was like that in my 30's and I just couldn't keep up like that w/o having my health severely affected. Do you want to kill yourself?


----------



## Kerryann

Ken I'm jealous except not being outside today was a good thing. It was yucky out. It thundered so hard I thought something blew up.
Sibi I'm finally starting to think it's time to move on. I love what I do but I hate not being able to do the best job I can. I don't have a high thyroid or I'd be skinnier. I really like getting to do security, work with clients, have employees, and still flex my technical knowledge but I feel like instead of cutting the low performers they just let the high performers bear the burden.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Thunder is rare enough around here that we all go out into the open, hoping to see lightening. Although eastern Oregon is get some lightening strikes and they are under sever drought/fire danger right now.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Thunder is rare enough around here that we all go out into the open, hoping to see lightening. Although eastern Oregon is get some lightening strikes and they are under sever drought/fire danger right now.



Wow we have gotten so much rain this year. The first thunder today was so loud it scared me.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

For rain we get on average 48" a year. Not much in te summer month though. Occasionally we get thunder and lightening.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I had a fun day at the zoo with my uncle and cousin. My uncle drives big rigs and was doing a cross country run from Portland to NC and so we went to lunch and the zoo 

There were mating Galapagos tortoises and they were soooo noisy and funny. Guess they were enjoying the heat and humidity, lol. It was about 93 degrees and 80%+ humidity. 

Then I went to work and it was crazy busy for some reason. I have a headache now...

Bf and I have been looking at various housing options and keep finding houses that are like 2000+ sq ft, 3-5 bd, 3+ bath with garages and large yards and electricity wired sheds (perfect for wintering a tort!) for less than 130-150k. It's hard seeing all these places we want knowing that mortgage rates are increasing but that we can't afford a year of rent annnd a mortgage at the same time. 

Oh and at work I guess they want to cross train me for Starbucks. I haven't said yes or no yet... I have till Friday to decide.


----------



## sibi

Well, here in Florida, we have everything including sinkholes. Lighting and thunder was so bad the other night that my house felt like it shook. It must of frightened the babies. 

Kim, visiting the zoo is cool. We have a Galapagos tortoise in the zoo near me, but he was just sleeping. I didn't see a mate for him; so, there obviously was no action. Although my recent incident with my Honey Girl turned Boy was all I wanted to see. That thing frightened me that I began to cry. It seems that when the temps are really high, he goes into his mood. Since he's still only a baby, don't know if he even knows what's going on.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

RosieRedfoot said:


> My uncle drives big rigs and was doing a cross country run from Portland to NC



Portland, Oregon? Heck fire, that's right up the road!


----------



## sibi

Aw Kim, you could have visited Cowboy. Wish I were you. But wait...you had to be in SC, not Oregon, right?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And Kim is making NC sound less and less fun. And it's east of the divide. I've got rules against crossing the continental divide.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Just a cute picture I thought I'd share


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

RosieRedfoot said:


> Poor little guy doesn't know he's riding it backwards.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Yeah I'm in South Carolina. My uncle runs a trucking company out of Portland/Vancouver area but my grandma and he live in Kelso/Longview, WA. 

They have 4 adult Galapagos (2 pairs) and about 5 yearlings plus more in the back. And soon enough, some eggs!


They as in the zoo, not they as in my relatives... Just to clarify, lol.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Thanks for the clarification. I was thinking, â€œwho do I know that can track these folks down, and why don't they already know me?"


----------



## sibi

Oh no....this baby isn't chilling on a skateboard! It's just toooooo cute. Where did you get the pic?


RosieRedfoot said:


> Just a cute picture I thought I'd share


----------



## RosieRedfoot

A friend had shared it on Facebook so I "stole" the picture. Couldn't find an original source though.


----------



## sibi

Well, I guess it will be ok to steal the pic too.lol


RosieRedfoot said:


> A friend had shared it on Facebook so I "stole" the picture. Couldn't find an original source though.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I double stole it and sent it to 6 people so far.


----------



## sibi

Man, you are fast on the draw, my friend. Well, it's almost midnight here. My phone is dead, and I'm almost out of space on my PM's. Got to clean up and go to bed. Nighty night.



Cowboy_Ken said:


> I double stole it and sent it to 6 people so far.


----------



## Jacqui

I wish that when I woke up in the mornings, I had the energy to do all the things my mind the night before made plans for me to do...


----------



## tortadise

Well jacqui. Coffee doesn't work?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Lol I feel you. At night I make a to do list simply because I need sleep but didn't complete chores and when I wake up it's like... Eh dishes and laundry can wait... I'm a slacker in the morning unless it's a fishing trip or paid work.


----------



## Jacqui

tortadise said:


> Well jacqui. Coffee doesn't work?



Love the smell, but can't handle the taste.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

oh how I love coffee I'm addicted to espresso.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I saw a baby anole that made me go "d'aww"... 




He was only about an inch and a half long. Soooo cute!


----------



## animalfreak

RosieRedfoot said:


> I saw a baby anole that made me go "d'aww"...
> 
> 
> 
> He was only about an inch and a half long. Soooo cute!




Awwww!! I love their eyes and bright color!! Anyone else here from Texas? XP


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Oh how cute Kim!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Was eyeing me... It's funny because when I was about ten in Alaska we had anoles as pets and here they live on my front porch!





A day off from rain and another bloom! 

I cleaned the dog yard and brushed the dogs... Too bad it's 90 degrees with 70%+ humidity so I had to take a shower again as soon as I got inside. I had to wear long pants and closed shoes to cleanup the yard due to my mosquito magnetism. Even copious amounts of deet can't keep them away from my tasty tasty blood.


----------



## sibi

Where is everyone?


----------



## ijmccollum

RosieRedfoot said:


> I cleaned the dog yard and brushed the dogs... Too bad it's 90 degrees with 70%+ humidity so I had to take a shower again as soon as I got inside. I had to wear long pants and closed shoes to cleanup the yard due to my mosquito magnetism. Even copious amounts of deet can't keep them away from my tasty tasty blood.


Stop drinking beer, I hear that attracts them!


----------



## Kerryann

I had a better day today.  I'll take slightly at this point. 
Mikey made me the tastiest fruit salad for dessert. I love him so much. 
I have jury duty tomorrow. I wonder what interesting things I will see. They told me when i got selected that I was not allowed to wear my swimsuit to court and that I need to wear shoes. The funny thing is that someone had to violate that rule to have it added to the recording.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I hate beer and don't really drink.


----------



## sibi

Kerryann, are you serious? Do you really think that it's ok to go to court for jury selection in a bathing suit and sandles? I'm glad you had a good day. About the jury selection, or have you been selected as a juror? If you are selected as a juror, will it be a civil or criminal case?


Kim, where did that come from? Lol
quote='RosieRedfoot' pid='703764' dateline='1374111281']
I hate beer and don't really drink.
[/quote]


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

I would go to jury selection in a bathing suit and sandals if it meant It would get me out of having to do jury duty!


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Kerryann, are you serious? Do you really think that it's ok to go to court for jury selection in a bathing suit and sandles? I'm glad you had a good day. About the jury selection, or have you been selected as a juror? If you are selected as a juror, will it be a civil or criminal case?
> 
> 
> Kim, where did that come from? Lol
> quote='RosieRedfoot' pid='703764' dateline='1374111281']
> I hate beer and don't really drink.




[/quote]

Um if it's a day off work for me wearing my bathing suit is in order. Actually I'd freeze my assets off in a swim suit in a air conditioned building. I haven't been selected as a juror. I am a horrible liar or i'd say I am gonna lie. My hatred of criminals, animal abusers, child abusers, and people who need a real problem will probably quickly get me DQed. 



Melly-n-shorty said:


> I would go to jury selection in a bathing suit and sandals if it meant It would get me out of having to do jury duty!



They didn't say I couldnt wear sandals. They said you have to wear shoes which I took to mean non barefoot. I will be in sandals, jeans and a blouse.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> Ken I'm jealous except not being outside today was a good thing. It was yucky out. It thundered so hard I thought something blew up.
> Sibi I'm finally starting to think it's time to move on. I love what I do but I hate not being able to do the best job I can. I don't have a high thyroid or I'd be skinnier. I really like getting to do security, work with clients, have employees, and still flex my technical knowledge but I feel like instead of cutting the low performers they just let the high performers bear the burden.



Hypothyroid or high thyroid makes people gain weight and it is very difficult to lose ir. Hyper thyroid makes you drop weight. I have hypothyroid and gain weight rapidly when my medication needs adjusting. Just so you know


Oh & hi. I was just checking out what you all are up to.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



CtTortoiseMom said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ken I'm jealous except not being outside today was a good thing. It was yucky out. It thundered so hard I thought something blew up.
> Sibi I'm finally starting to think it's time to move on. I love what I do but I hate not being able to do the best job I can. I don't have a high thyroid or I'd be skinnier. I really like getting to do security, work with clients, have employees, and still flex my technical knowledge but I feel like instead of cutting the low performers they just let the high performers bear the burden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hypothyroid or high thyroid makes people gain weight and it is very difficult to lose ir. Hyper thyroid makes you drop weight. I have hypothyroid and gain weight rapidly when my medication needs adjusting. Just so you know
> 
> 
> Oh & hi. I was just checking out what you all are up to.
Click to expand...




I suppose I could have dissected the English language to ha 
How are you doing?


----------



## sibi

Hi Erin:-D So what did you all think about the "not guilty" Verdict on Zimmerman?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

The beer hating comment came from the page before where someone said Mosquitos like people who drink beer.


----------



## sibi

You have a great idea there. I should dress for the beach next time. I have been a juror 3 times. Two civil cases, and one criminal. I don't think I could ever do a death case. It just seems that if you're selected once, they call on you every few years thereafter.


Melly-n-shorty said:


> I would go to jury selection in a bathing suit and sandals if it meant It would get me out of having to do jury duty!




Oh yeah, I think I heard that on Dr. Oz today.


RosieRedfoot said:


> The beer hating comment came from the page before where someone said Mosquitos like people who drink beer.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



sibi said:


> You have a great idea there. I should dress for the beach next time. I have been a juror 3 times. Two civil cases, and one criminal. I don't think I could ever do a death case. It just seems that if you're selected once, they call on you every few years thereafter.
> 
> 
> Melly-n-shorty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would go to jury selection in a bathing suit and sandals if it meant It would get me out of having to do jury duty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, I think I heard that on Dr. Oz today.
> 
> 
> RosieRedfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The beer hating comment came from the page before where someone said Mosquitos like people who drink beer.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




You were too good of a juror. 
I hate mosquitos


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Hi, I'm good. Everyone is healthy and happy and I finally have the taste of Desitin out of my mouth because this morning, half asleep, I accidentally grabbed Desitin (diaper rash cream) and spread it on my tooth brush and was so confused and horrified that it was not as slippery and light as toothpaste!!!!!

Re: the Zimnerman case I honestly didn't know what to think about the trial. It was a terrible tragedy. My main concern was that there was going to be riots because my SIL lives in D.C.. I was just relieved that nothing crazy happened when they read the verdict!


----------



## Jacqui

I have never even gotten called for jury duty.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> I have never even gotten called for jury duty.



You wanna go and pretend you are me?
Last time I got called I was in the hospital and they didn't believe me. I was like call st joes and ask. They haven't called me again since and that was 2005.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I have been called for Jury duty a few times and I always say no because of child care issues. I get super nervous every time I call them to say I can't and its alway's anticlimactic because they just say.... "ok".


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never even gotten called for jury duty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wanna go and pretend you are me?
> Last time I got called I was in the hospital and they didn't believe me. I was like call st joes and ask. They haven't called me again since and that was 2005.
Click to expand...


Can I??? Ohhhhh please!  Actually it is something I have always wanted to do. Wish it was allowable to go in proxy for somebody.


----------



## sibi

But they called you now, right? I mean, you're going there tomorrow, aren't you?

Jacqui, really you wouldn't want to be a juror. Most of the people they pick as jurors are stupid with a capital S! I would be more afraid of how jurors reason than the lawyers, judge and police combined! In all my cases, i couldn't belie e the stupidity coming out of some jurors mouth! I've had to straighten them out most times. Once, there were the majority against the prosecution and i was the only one who redirected their attention took the the actual charge at hand. No fun, believe me. I did manage to change all their minds.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

RosieRedfoot said:


> The beer hating comment came from the page before where someone said Mosquitos like people who drink beer.



I read somewhere that an unhealthy person exhales more carbon dioxide than a healthy person and that mosquito's are attracted to carbon dioxide.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never even gotten called for jury duty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wanna go and pretend you are me?
> Last time I got called I was in the hospital and they didn't believe me. I was like call st joes and ask. They haven't called me again since and that was 2005.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can I??? Ohhhhh please!  Actually it is something I have always wanted to do. Wish it was allowable to go in proxy for somebody.
Click to expand...

Yes you just take my ID and answer to my name.





sibi said:


> But they called you now, right? I mean, you're going there tomorrow, aren't you?



Yep at 8:30 am 
I'm disgruntled they don't let phones in.


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> RosieRedfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The beer hating comment came from the page before where someone said Mosquitos like people who drink beer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read somewhere that an unhealthy person exhales more carbon dioxide than a healthy person and that mosquito's are attracted to carbon dioxide.
Click to expand...


I read a great article about that yesterday, but now can't find it. This one shares some reasons. Until yesterday, I had not known that smelly feet attract them.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Well it was hot and I was sweating up a storm so I'm sure I smelled like sweaty feet. I've also heard taking b vitamins helps deter Mosquitos too.


----------



## sibi

I always thought that it was sweat that attracts mosquitos. And, if you're diabetic, your sweat smells sweeter than healthy people.


----------



## Jacqui

Another thing I found interesting, is they like type "O" blood the best.


----------



## sibi

Well, there you go. The majority of the world's population have type O blood.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> Another thing I found interesting, is they like type "O" blood the best.



Eek I didn't know universal donor =s mosquitoes too. I guess not all Os aren't universal donors though, just the O negatives like me. I can't give blood though due to my blood pressure meds. 
I never heard anything about what attracts mosquitoes.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I'm A+ and not diabetic, but still they love me. They love my dad and brother too so maybe I'm just genetically doomed. I know that usually growing up the first few bites of the season itched a ton and then I didn't really notice them but here every bite itches forever. Thanks histamines! 

Really doesn't help that we're having a lot of rain and it's warm. Several places have put up "warning high mosquito levels" signs.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another thing I found interesting, is they like type "O" blood the best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eek I didn't know universal donor =s mosquitoes too. I guess not all Os aren't universal donors though, just the O negatives like me. I can't give blood though due to my blood pressure meds.
> I never heard anything about what attracts mosquitoes.
Click to expand...


Omg Kerryann!! I forgot to tell you, when I was donating blood I told them about my new thyroid meds and they had to look it up but they did allow me to donate blood because they allow pig products but they do not allow anyone to donate if they take any medication that uses bovine by products. So if you have a medical alert bracelet I would add that you are allergic to pork products do they can run a Benadryl drip if you ever need a transfusion. I know that the kids always get Benadryl before an infusion so it might be something that they always do.


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another thing I found interesting, is they like type "O" blood the best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eek I didn't know universal donor =s mosquitoes too. I guess not all Os aren't universal donors though, just the O negatives like me. I can't give blood though due to my blood pressure meds.
> I never heard anything about what attracts mosquitoes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Omg Kerryann!! I forgot to tell you, when I was donating blood I told them about my new thyroid meds and they had to look it up but they did allow me to donate blood because they allow pig products but they do not allow anyone to donate if they take any medication that uses bovine by products. So if you have a medical alert bracelet I would add that you are allergic to pork products do they can run a Benadryl drip if you ever need a transfusion. I know that the kids always get Benadryl before an infusion so it might be something that they always do.
Click to expand...


Eek that's good to know.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another thing I found interesting, is they like type "O" blood the best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eek I didn't know universal donor =s mosquitoes too. I guess not all Os aren't universal donors though, just the O negatives like me. I can't give blood though due to my blood pressure meds.
> I never heard anything about what attracts mosquitoes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Omg Kerryann!! I forgot to tell you, when I was donating blood I told them about my new thyroid meds and they had to look it up but they did allow me to donate blood because they allow pig products but they do not allow anyone to donate if they take any medication that uses bovine by products. So if you have a medical alert bracelet I would add that you are allergic to pork products do they can run a Benadryl drip if you ever need a transfusion. I know that the kids always get Benadryl before an infusion so it might be something that they always do.
Click to expand...


Wait a minute! None kosher blood? What's the world coming to?


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another thing I found interesting, is they like type "O" blood the best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eek I didn't know universal donor =s mosquitoes too. I guess not all Os aren't universal donors though, just the O negatives like me. I can't give blood though due to my blood pressure meds.
> I never heard anything about what attracts mosquitoes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Omg Kerryann!! I forgot to tell you, when I was donating blood I told them about my new thyroid meds and they had to look it up but they did allow me to donate blood because they allow pig products but they do not allow anyone to donate if they take any medication that uses bovine by products. So if you have a medical alert bracelet I would add that you are allergic to pork products do they can run a Benadryl drip if you ever need a transfusion. I know that the kids always get Benadryl before an infusion so it might be something that they always do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait a minute! None kosher blood? What's the world coming to?
Click to expand...


Muslims and Jews everywhere are weirding out


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

They probably flip out as I show that my Coors beer is kosher while taking a bite out of a bacon/cheeseburger violating two laws at once.


----------



## sibi

That's why I don't do blood. Besides, my sister got a weird male European disease by having a blood transfusion almost 40 years ago.

Cowboy, those laws only apply to Jews and Muslims. You're neither


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lol. A weird male disease as apposed to a cool male disease.


Odd thing though, my staple food stuffs seem to be kosher. Oi vey.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



sibi said:


> That's why I don't do blood. Besides, my sister got a weird male European disease by having a blood transfusion almost 40 years ago.
> 
> Cowboy, those laws only apply to Jews and Muslims. You're neither



After my heart problem i was in the hospital Every other weekend or more getting blood transfusions. I learned some important things. If they can't get Big vein ask for an anesthesiologist because a transfusion into the Hand But if they won't do that oxy makes you not care. You may or may not puke on yourself think it's funny and be laughing while you strip down I'm front of your doctors. Good times : P




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Lol. A weird male disease as apposed to a cool male disease.
> 
> 
> Odd thing though, my staple food stuffs seem to be kosher. Oi vey.





More than most people think actually is kosher. Most beer is  
Oh I'm so excited, i have an intern prospect coming in tomorrow.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann said:


> Just for fun, every now and then call your intern, â€œMonica"! Waitâ€¦that might be harassment, but it would be fun just the same.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just for fun, every now and then call your intern, â€œMonica"! Waitâ€¦that might be harassment, but it would be fun just the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be funnier cuz he's a man
> I'm doing it... Sharknado
Click to expand...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

So all I wanted today was to squeeze in a pedicure because my toes are all naked. My day started running out the door at 8:30 because the guys who are re- finishing the wood floors at the old house showed up early. I get in my car and notice that the entire contents of my center console is on my driver seat and my glove box is emptied on the passenger floor. I was thinking maybe rob was looking for something when I noticed two pieces of plastic sticking on my windshield where my EZ pass usually is, I was robbed . All they got was my old Magellan GPS that I don't use anymore and my EZ pass that I do use so that was a bummer. I was the 4th call that morning within walking distance of my house. 

So the police officer suggested that I get flood lights for the driveway if I am going to not park in the garage. ( super hot cop BTW!!!) big & muscly and all full of male protective concern. 

So I moved lighting up on my list and called an electrician, the electrician came and said he could come on sat and get flood lights on the back deck and above garage but I need to get rid of the bees problem I have. Huh!!! Crow! I have a bee problem! Called exterminator they came out and said I gave a pretty bad bee problem but they will squeeze me in next day. They said they can make it so the bees won't come back on the house but the house will have to be resprayed every year because of all of my perennials along the house and in the yard. Next call landscape architect to come and rip out all gardens and just leave bushes. I barely have time to shower, so I am definitely not spending my free time gardening!! The bee spray alone cost's $400 & I'm not bathing my house in chemicals every year for some flowers!! So that was my frustrating day!!!


----------



## Kerryann

Nothing feels wider than thinking about someone going through your stuff.  my truck has only been violated if i leave it unlocked. It stinks snag people are horrible.


----------



## sibi

Wow, you truly impress me. Ol hey!


Cowboy_Ken said:


> Lol. A weird male disease as apposed to a cool male disease.
> 
> 
> Odd thing though, my staple food stuffs seem to be kosher. Oi vey.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> Nothing feels wider than thinking about someone going through your stuff.  my truck has only been violated if i leave it unlocked. It stinks snag people are horrible.



My car was unlocked but the officer said one of the cars was locked and they just smashed the window. Robs car was in the garage so his car was fine. Rob wants me to park in the garage but it takes me moving all the kids scooters and bikes out of the way to get in and out and it's a huge pain!!


----------



## sibi

My car contents got robbed last year. It just so happened that the guy who stole my GPS and money (yes, I leave money in my car) was caught that same evening. I didn't get my cash back but I did get my GPS Back. The officer who caught him told me the whole story a few days later. I think I left my car doors unlocked. Stupid me. Anyhow, I understand your frustration. 

Also, now Honey Boy has wheezing and I spent $340 today between him and my dog's annual shots and meds. I hated today!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've never locked my car except while in town. The keys are hanging in the ignition as I text. Closed gate, two dirt roads, 90lb. Doberman and I've got a twisted reputation here bouts from the music I listen to and crazy annual bullriding events. Karen gets mad at me if I tell her I picked up a hitchhiker, cause she's worried something bad will happen to me, but I never pick anyone up if she's in the car, and I think I'm a good judge of character.


I would love to live in town and bait people to rob my car. I'd have way too much fun.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've never locked my car except while in town. The keys are hanging in the ignition as I text. Closed gate, two dirt roads, 90lb. Doberman and I've got a twisted reputation here bouts from the music I listen to and crazy annual bullriding events. Karen gets mad at me if I tell her I picked up a hitchhiker, cause she's worried something bad will happen to me, but I never pick anyone up if she's in the car, and I think I'm a good judge of character.
> 
> 
> I would love to live in town and bait people to rob my car. I'd have way too much fun.





Speaking of giant dogs Dagny totally failed as a watch dog because we slept with our bedroom windows open last night and one is kind of near the driveway and she slept like a baby and also when the officer knocked on the door to take my report, Dagny knocked everyone out of the way to say Hi and love on the officer.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ava alerts when the neighbors come home 2acres away.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

We have the sheriff deputy car parked across the road since that's where he lives. And another officer lives a road down from us. My boyfriend left his car unlocked with the keys in it and GPS and no one stole anything. Not to say they wouldn't... But they didn't that night. 

I've been feeling so sleepy lately and I think it's due to my poor eating choices yesterday. Bacon cheeseburger, soda, fries, ice cream, and crackers were all I had yesterday and I'm just feeling so sluggish and blah. I made stuffed bell peppers for dinner and that made me feel a bit better. Although thinking tomorrow I need a salad or something! 

My boyfriend gets cheap gym memberships and we're thinking of joining. Would only be $16 a month for each of us. We kept saying we'd just walk the dogs more instead of joining a gym but when it's 90 - 100 degrees with 80% humidity not even the dogs want to set foot outside, let alone exercise. 

I need to work out more now while younger before my metabolism pretty much hits a dead end lol. Shame, I love food, especially of the not good for me variety.


Oh, and watching Sharknado in all it's horribleness that was expected. If you liked sharknado, you should watch Hobo with a Shotgun, lol.


----------



## sibi

I get to exercise three times a week for 4 months for free. Part of the health program after a heart attack. Wish I had done it BEFORE the heart attack.

Erin, Dagny is so cute. That's what Danes do. They're not guard dogs no matter their size. They are simply gentle giants. And that's why you love him.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Oh man! I know how you feel. I have had my car stolen from my apartment complex... I remember getting it back and it was just trashed... people can be jerks! They had put out cigarets on the seats and had puked all over it.

flood lights are a great idea... even if you dont notice them go on, they still deter robbers. I always notice when my neighbors flood lights turn on.




sibi said:


> I get to exercise three times a week for 4 months for free. Part of the health program after a heart attack. Wish I had done it BEFORE the heart attack.
> 
> Erin, Dagny is so cute. That's what Danes do. They're not guard dogs no matter their size. They are simply gentle giants. And that's why you love him.



starting to exercise now is still better than never! just stay strong and keep with it.


----------



## Kerryann

Erin, my dogs slept through it too and I have two of them. Our neighbors come home late often though. We did put up a flood light and I was hateful about it to be honest. I didn't like the looks of the light even though Mike picked a nicer one. 
The police officer who responded said neighborhoods like ours are getting hit more often. The criminals know that our area is dark, we all feel safe, and cars will be unlocked. I was really upset. We moved here because my old neighborhood had crime. 
The reality is starting to be that you just can't trust people. 
The one good thing about the Beverly hillbillies is that the grandpa is a retired police man, so it gives me hope that he can identify people as criminals. 

By the way exercisers, i lost four pounds last week. I work out in my bedroom before I shower in the morning.


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> So I moved lighting up on my list and called an electrician, the electrician came and said he could come on sat and get flood lights on the back deck and above garage but I need to get rid of the bees problem I have. Huh!!! Crow! I have a bee problem! Called exterminator they came out and said I gave a pretty bad bee problem but they will squeeze me in next day. They said they can make it so the bees won't come back on the house but the house will have to be resprayed every year because of all of my perennials along the house and in the yard. Next call landscape architect to come and rip out all gardens and just leave bushes. I barely have time to shower, so I am definitely not spending my free time gardening!! The bee spray alone cost's $400 & I'm not bathing my house in chemicals every year for some flowers!! So that was my frustrating day!!!



I would think there would be other options. My home is surrounded with perennials (and I add more each year), but I don't have a bee problem. I don't understand why you would or why you would really need spraying each year (sounds like a bug company ripping you off). Thought one of the things you liked about your home were the flower beds? You and I are just so different. I think nonblooming bushes are the ugliest things and should be the plants ripped up.  Plus there goes some great tortoise food no doubt.... 




sibi said:


> Also, now Honey Boy has wheezing and I spent $340 today between him and my dog's annual shots and meds. I hated today!



 Darn!




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ava alerts when the neighbors come home 2acres away.



Sounds a bit like my dogs... and the neighbor's dogs. Plus certain trucks are not liked at all (do or have held dogs in the past which my dogs did not approve of). I don't leave my keys in the ignition, but most often do not lock my truck. I do when we get a large influx of strangers into the village however. I know I use to be the only person who locks my front door of the house.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

CtTortoiseMom said:


> I have a bee problem!



Truly bee, as in â€œhoney bee"? I ask because in these parts people us bee as a generic name for any flying, stinging insect.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

We've had paper wasps try to build nests and just raid sprayed them away. As for honey bees, often people will pay you to take a hive since they can use them for honey. And don't kill the honey bees! I hate wasps and yellow jackets but bees are ok since they serve a purpose.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Honey bees will kill me in 45 mins. if I get stung. That said, at least you can talk to honey bees, whereas yellow jackets are carnivorous, and see us as a food source!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

There's a foreclosed home in an upscale neighborhood that my boyfriend likes. It's 2600 sq ft and 4 bd, 4 ba with garage and yard. Definitely a few of the rooms are fixer uppers (one wall looks carpeted, blech) and ancient carpet for the bedrooms... Asking price is 139k and the neighbor houses are all worth 260k+. I'm like, okay what's wrong other than dated? 

I've been watching too much DIY network too so he should guard his wallet...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Yep, I meant honey bee but was told that there were more wasps and wood bee's than the typical honey bee which was good news because they are apparently easier to kill.


Jacqui, I will take pictures and show you how out of control my gardens are. I just spent two hours in 90 degree weather a couple days ago pulling weeds that were taller than me. I love perennials but I don't have the time to weed and when I get the time I don't enjoy it. My fingers get cut and bugs get all over me. Rob said to hire a gardener to come once a week but I would feel like a fraud. People around here use how much "help" they have as some sort of status. I pride myself on lack of help.


Lily with the first tarp full of weeds...


Since I am showing pics, lily and I got our toes done today when the exterminator was at the house, rand went too....




And just for the heck of it my 3 at Depicable Me 2 which was great btw..






RosieRedfoot said:


> We've had paper wasps try to build nests and just raid sprayed them away. As for honey bees, often people will pay you to take a hive since they can use them for honey. And don't kill the honey bees! I hate wasps and yellow jackets but bees are ok since they serve a purpose.



Everything serves a purpose. I looked into the bee guy but he has a several step process and I needed this done by tomorrow so I i had to do it this way.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Lily with the first tarp full of weeds...



I think spell check got you here. I'm sure you meant, â€œLily with the first tarp full of trees..."
But above is what actually got posted.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

RosieRedfoot said:


> There's a foreclosed home in an upscale neighborhood that my boyfriend likes. It's 2600 sq ft and 4 bd, 4 ba with garage and yard. Definitely a few of the rooms are fixer uppers (one wall looks carpeted, blech) and ancient carpet for the bedrooms... Asking price is 139k and the neighbor houses are all worth 260k+. I'm like, okay what's wrong other than dated?
> 
> I've been watching too much DIY network too so he should guard his wallet...



As long as its not the nicest one on the street, I'd say go for it!! You never want to carry your neighbors with a high value house.


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Jacqui, I will take pictures and show you how out of control my gardens are. I just spent two hours in 90 degree weather a couple days ago pulling weeds that were taller than me. I love perennials but I don't have the time to weed and when I get the time I don't enjoy it. My fingers get cut and bugs get all over me. Rob said to hire a gardener to come once a week but I would feel like a fraud. People around here use how much "help" they have as some sort of status. I pride myself on lack of help.



 Erin, I guess before you talk about out of control, I should let you know that I spend about 2 hours a day watering and atleast 4 hours every day cutting and pulling weeds. A couple of weeks ago I had like 6 truckloads (heaping ones) of weeds taken to the dump. I have atleast four more right now waiting to go. Each garbage day, I also have 4-6 cans over filled with weeds for them to take. I too hate to weed, but do enjoy the sense of accomplishment I get with it... also has been known to help burn up anger.  I finally learned to wear gardening gloves to keep my hands from getting so cut up. Fact is, I usually have a pair in my back pocket. I even am going through a pair of shoes each month because of my garden work. So fair warning it will take a lot to impress me as your flowers being out of control.

P.S. Wishing I lived closer, I'd be taking away some of those flowers to plant at my place. Believe it or not, I have a much harder time not spending money on plants, then I do on tortoises. On my first day of being a major lottery winner, you will find me going to all the garden centers.


----------



## Kerryann

RosieRedfoot said:


> There's a foreclosed home in an upscale neighborhood that my boyfriend likes. It's 2600 sq ft and 4 bd, 4 ba with garage and yard. Definitely a few of the rooms are fixer uppers (one wall looks carpeted, blech) and ancient carpet for the bedrooms... Asking price is 139k and the neighbor houses are all worth 260k+. I'm like, okay what's wrong other than dated?
> 
> I've been watching too much DIY network too so he should guard his wallet...



We got our house at a steal and now we have a lot of equity when most of our friends still are not breaking even since the market drop here. They thought we took on to much when we bought this place but even with the money we put in, we would walk away with a 25% increase at this point. I say go for it. 
The downsides of a big house are cleaning and heating/cooling costs.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Heating/cooling costs yes!!! Cleaning?????


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Yep, I meant honey bee but was told that there were more wasps and wood bee's than the typical honey bee which was good news because they are apparently easier to kill.
> 
> 
> Jacqui, I will take pictures and show you how out of control my gardens are. I just spent two hours in 90 degree weather a couple days ago pulling weeds that were taller than me. I love perennials but I don't have the time to weed and when I get the time I don't enjoy it. My fingers get cut and bugs get all over me. Rob said to hire a gardener to come once a week but I would feel like a fraud. People around here use how much "help" they have as some sort of status. I pride myself on lack of help.
> 
> 
> Lily with the first tarp full of weeds...
> 
> Since I am showing pics, lily and I got our toes done today when the exterminator was at the house, rand went too....
> 
> 
> And just for the heck of it my 3 at Depicable Me 2 which was great btw..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieRedfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> We've had paper wasps try to build nests and just raid sprayed them away. As for honey bees, often people will pay you to take a hive since they can use them for honey. And don't kill the honey bees! I hate wasps and yellow jackets but bees are ok since they serve a purpose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything serves a purpose. I looked into the bee guy but he has a several step process and I needed this done by tomorrow so I i had to do it this way.
Click to expand...






At first I was like wow you have freaky different sized feet and then I actually read the caption. 

I love my flowers but hate weeding so I use deep wood chips to keep the weeds down. 
The weather is supposed to break today and finally get out of the 90s with 80 percent humidity. I cant wait to go kayaking.
Meeting the intern candidate was fun. He has a lot of energy and I could use all of it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann said:


> How'd he take to being called, â€œMonica"?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui, I will take pictures and show you how out of control my gardens are. I just spent two hours in 90 degree weather a couple days ago pulling weeds that were taller than me. I love perennials but I don't have the time to weed and when I get the time I don't enjoy it. My fingers get cut and bugs get all over me. Rob said to hire a gardener to come once a week but I would feel like a fraud. People around here use how much "help" they have as some sort of status. I pride myself on lack of help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erin, I guess before you talk about out of control, I should let you know that I spend about 2 hours a day watering and atleast 4 hours every day cutting and pulling weeds. A couple of weeks ago I had like 6 truckloads (heaping ones) of weeds taken to the dump. I have atleast four more right now waiting to go. Each garbage day, I also have 4-6 cans over filled with weeds for them to take. I too hate to weed, but do enjoy the sense of accomplishment I get with it... also has been known to help burn up anger.  I finally learned to wear gardening gloves to keep my hands from getting so cut up. Fact is, I usually have a pair in my back pocket. I even am going through a pair of shoes each month because of my garden work. So fair warning it will take a lot to impress me as your flowers being out of control.
> 
> P.S. Wishing I lived closer, I'd be taking away some of those flowers to plant at my place. Believe it or not, I have a much harder time not spending money on plants, then I do on tortoises. On my first day of being a major lottery winner, you will find me going to all the garden centers.
Click to expand...

I do love the flowers but I just don't have the time and I don't like anything that looks messy and despite my best efforts i cannot seem to bring order back.


Alright Jacqui, I took pics of my absolutely out of control gardens, so you can see I'm not just being a baby! I have two acres in front and two in back and it is turning into the rain forest!!!
In this back garden is all food blueberry & raspberry bushes and a ton of other stuff that smells delish! 




Then there is this area...


Along the back deck is out of control


Front of the house...






I'm going to keep as much of this as I can because it has Yucca's and cute bushes and blocks the kids from view in the back from our across the street neighbors.


And then there's this thing still growing like a weed...



Can you see my predicament?! I'm pretty sure our neighbors hate us right now!!!


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui, I will take pictures and show you how out of control my gardens are. I just spent two hours in 90 degree weather a couple days ago pulling weeds that were taller than me. I love perennials but I don't have the time to weed and when I get the time I don't enjoy it. My fingers get cut and bugs get all over me. Rob said to hire a gardener to come once a week but I would feel like a fraud. People around here use how much "help" they have as some sort of status. I pride myself on lack of help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erin, I guess before you talk about out of control, I should let you know that I spend about 2 hours a day watering and atleast 4 hours every day cutting and pulling weeds. A couple of weeks ago I had like 6 truckloads (heaping ones) of weeds taken to the dump. I have atleast four more right now waiting to go. Each garbage day, I also have 4-6 cans over filled with weeds for them to take. I too hate to weed, but do enjoy the sense of accomplishment I get with it... also has been known to help burn up anger.  I finally learned to wear gardening gloves to keep my hands from getting so cut up. Fact is, I usually have a pair in my back pocket. I even am going through a pair of shoes each month because of my garden work. So fair warning it will take a lot to impress me as your flowers being out of control.
> 
> P.S. Wishing I lived closer, I'd be taking away some of those flowers to plant at my place. Believe it or not, I have a much harder time not spending money on plants, then I do on tortoises. On my first day of being a major lottery winner, you will find me going to all the garden centers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do love the flowers but I just don't have the time and I don't like anything that looks messy and despite my best efforts i cannot seem to bring order back.
> 
> 
> Alright Jacqui, I took pics of my absolutely out of control gardens, so you can see I'm not just being a baby! I have two acres in front and two in back and it is turning into the rain forest!!!
> In this back garden is all food blueberry & raspberry bushes and a ton of other stuff that smells delish!
> 
> 
> Then there is this area...
> 
> Along the back deck is out of control
> 
> Front of the house...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to keep as much of this as I can because it has Yucca's and cute bushes and blocks the kids from view in the back from our across the street neighbors.
> 
> And then there's this thing still growing like a weed...
> 
> 
> Can you see my predicament?! I'm pretty sure our neighbors hate us right now!!!
Click to expand...




Yes and wow Erin, that is going to be a lot of work. I'd almost rip it all up and replant stuff where you want it. Then lots of thick mulch. 

Ken, the monica references come after I hire him so I can legally be harassing him at that point.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I miss â€œThe Twilight Zone" thanksgiving weekend marathons.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I miss â€œThe Twilight Zone" thanksgiving weekend marathons.



It's not even thanksgiving??? 
I am watching a dumb movie when I could be watching sharknado.


----------



## sibi

My goodness, Erin! Are you really gonna clean up all those weeds? You need a small army of cheap laborers to get that done this year. But, it's beautiful even like that. If it were my place, I'd leave most of it. I'd only focus on the front. In about 8 weeks, it will be cool enough to do it all. Then, you'll have all those leaves to rake up in Oct. I'm glad i don't have the property you and Cowboy have. But, I'd take that tall, black weed on your porch


----------



## Jacqui

Erin really that is lovely! There are very clear walkways and nice healthy patches of each of the flowers. It's what I dream my place could be like! It is a more relaxed country type garden and you seem more like a formal garden type person.

http://www.hgtv.com/landscaping/formal-garden-design-plans/index.html#


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> Erin really that is lovely! There are very clear walkways and nice healthy patches of each of the flowers. It's what I dream my place could be like! It is a more relaxed country type garden and you seem more like a formal garden type person.
> 
> http://www.hgtv.com/landscaping/formal-garden-design-plans/index.html#



Yes, I guess I am a formal garden type. Well low maintenance, I guess. The problem is before I could formulate a plan to keep it as neat as it looked in March we had weeks of rain and then it seemed like over night everything was taller than me and it is so overwhelming!!
 
@ Sibi, no I hired a landscaper but he can't come until 7/29 and I haven't come up with an exact plan yet but whatever the plan it will have to be easy maintenance!!


----------



## sibi

I agree Jacqui. I could see Erin ad a for.al garden keeper. I rather like English gardens with a country flare.


Jacqui said:


> Erin really that is lovely! There are very clear walkways and nice healthy patches of each of the flowers. It's what I dream my place could be like! It is a more relaxed country type garden and you seem more like a formal garden type person.
> 
> http://www.hgtv.com/landscaping/formal-garden-design-plans/index.html#


----------



## Jacqui

Uggg I just lost my long post.  Well here goes...again....

First off, Erin I sincerely hope you did not think or in any way feel I was implying you were "a baby". Nothing could be further from the truth.

This is what I call a jungle:

As you approach the corner of my house, just before you make your right turn to go back to the leopard area this is what you currently see...





Did you notice the grape vine gone wild with climbing all over the mulberry tree?

This is the view as you first start down the "path" between my house and a row of enclosures. Watch out for the grape vine coming at you from the right and the butterfly bush coming from the left.





Well congratulations, you have made it about halfway back. Just ahead is a security fence behind which lies the leopard enclosures. Can you see the fence?  On the right is a clump of tall grass which sits in the corner of an enclosure. Those hollyhocks in the "pathway" and to the left are all volunteers which need to be moved into an area the sulcatas will be in soon.


----------



## Kerryann

I like to have more formal gardens but I have been trying to move my flowers around so that I have flowers in all seasons, except dead of winter of course. Man.. I wish I had winter flowers. 
I have to weed too. I hate weeds  I really double hate them if i cant feed them to hens and bettuce.


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Yes, I guess I am a formal garden type. Well low maintenance, I guess. The problem is before I could formulate a plan to keep it as neat as it looked in March we had weeks of rain and then it seemed like over night everything was taller than me and it is so overwhelming!!



Erin I know how the weather thing goes. First you have nothing but rain, so you can't work the beds. Then over night the weeds are over your head, the temperature is hot and humid (did I mention HOT!), and the 'skeeters are hungry.

Something I have found that works for me, is to stop looking at the big picture. Work on small sections at a time. My jungle that I showed you is my next to last section (the old horse pasture is the last one). I do one section and keep it up, as I move into the next one. The mulch too is a very helpful thing to do. Because I could get some free mulch this year, I have been able to start mulching the beds finally and it helps so much.




Kerryann said:


> I like to have more formal gardens but I have been trying to move my flowers around so that I have flowers in all seasons, except dead of winter of course. Man.. I wish I had winter flowers.
> I have to weed too. I hate weeds  I really double hate them if i cant feed them to hens and bettuce.



I don't like formal myself, but have saw some awesome ones. I think my neighbors think I am doubly crazy because I leave some of the weeds in the beds. Like I leave dandelions on purpose.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> Uggg I just lost my long post.  Well here goes...again....
> 
> First off, Erin I sincerely hope you did not think or in any way feel I was implying you were "a baby". Nothing could be further from the truth.
> 
> This is what I call a jungle:
> 
> As you approach the corner of my house, just before you make your right turn to go back to the leopard area this is what you currently see...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you notice the grape vine gone wild with climbing all over the mulberry tree?
> 
> This is the view as you first start down the "path" between my house and a row of enclosures. Watch out for the grape vine coming at you from the right and the butterfly bush coming from the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well congratulations, you have made it about halfway back. Just ahead is a security fence behind which lies the leopard enclosures. Can you see the fence?  On the right is a clump of tall grass which sits in the corner of an enclosure. Those hollyhocks in the "pathway" and to the left are all volunteers which need to be moved into an area the sulcatas will be in soon.


Wow, the big difference is that you know what everything is and it was all planted with purpose. I don't really even know what to pull or leave. No, I didn't think you were calling me a baby, I just wanted you all to see some of what I am dealing with and I didn't even show you all of it!


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I guess I am a formal garden type. Well low maintenance, I guess. The problem is before I could formulate a plan to keep it as neat as it looked in March we had weeks of rain and then it seemed like over night everything was taller than me and it is so overwhelming!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erin I know how the weather thing goes. First you have nothing but rain, so you can't work the beds. Then over night the weeds are over your head, the temperature is hot and humid (did I mention HOT!), and the 'skeeters are hungry.
> 
> Something I have found that works for me, is to stop looking at the big picture. Work on small sections at a time. My jungle that I showed you is my next to last section (the old horse pasture is the last one). I do one section and keep it up, as I move into the next one. The mulch too is a very helpful thing to do. Because I could get some free mulch this year, I have been able to start mulching the beds finally and it helps so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like to have more formal gardens but I have been trying to move my flowers around so that I have flowers in all seasons, except dead of winter of course. Man.. I wish I had winter flowers.
> I have to weed too. I hate weeds  I really double hate them if i cant feed them to hens and bettuce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't like formal myself, but have saw some awesome ones. I think my neighbors think I am doubly crazy because I leave some of the weeds in the beds. Like I leave dandelions on purpose.
Click to expand...




I used to do that too but then I saw the grandpa of the hillbillies walking around spraying dandelions because he was afraid they would contaminate his yard (it's not really all that anyway honestly), so in the back I removed all of the flowering weeds but up front I leave some in the middle of my gardens. They are like a super sneaky treat for the torts. I Figure I get the flowers before the turn into seed for hens and betty and the leaves are nummy nummy for them too. 
I snuck veggy plants into my beds too amongst the flowers which I am sure is weird.
One issue i have with overgrown beds is that it makes it harder to get out the unwanted weeds like the demon Canadian thistle or the creeping charlie. Me and Canadian thistle had a war and I won but sometimes they try to sneak back in.


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Wow, the big difference is that you know what everything is and it was all planted with purpose. I don't really even know what to pull or leave. No, I didn't think you were calling me a baby, I just wanted you all to see some of what I am dealing with and I didn't even show you all of it!



I almost asked you that very question, because I see awesome clumps of flowers, but because they are not in bloom, you could be seeing tall weeds. Also some folks call things a weed that to another is a plant they bought at a garden center. Years ago, I bought a goldenrod plant for my flowerbed. My Mom came along and made a comment about me needing to pull that weed out.  I think your first step should be to learn what you have in your beds... and I don't mean Rob and Dagney.


----------



## Kerryann

I forgot to add that I am ocd so then you have that.




Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, the big difference is that you know what everything is and it was all planted with purpose. I don't really even know what to pull or leave. No, I didn't think you were calling me a baby, I just wanted you all to see some of what I am dealing with and I didn't even show you all of it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I almost asked you that very question, because I see awesome clumps of flowers, but because they are not in bloom, you could be seeing tall weeds. Also some folks call things a weed that to another is a plant they bought at a garden center. Years ago, I bought a goldenrod plant for my flowerbed. My Mom came along and made a comment about me needing to pull that weed out.  I think your first step should be to learn what you have in your beds... and I don't mean Rob and Dagney.
Click to expand...


Erin when I have that issue I post the pic to facebook and people usually answer me right. I find that social media is a tool you can use.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> I used to do that too but then I saw the grandpa of the hillbillies walking around spraying dandelions because he was afraid they would contaminate his yard (it's not really all that anyway honestly), so in the back I removed all of the flowering weeds but up front I leave some in the middle of my gardens. They are like a super sneaky treat for the torts. I Figure I get the flowers before the turn into seed for hens and betty and the leaves are nummy nummy for them too.
> I snuck veggy plants into my beds too amongst the flowers which I am sure is weird.
> One issue i have with overgrown beds is that it makes it harder to get out the unwanted weeds like the demon Canadian thistle or the creeping charlie. Me and Canadian thistle had a war and I won but sometimes they try to sneak back in.



He was spraying them in your yard? He and I would have a talk. Honestly I know I am lucky where I live because on a couple of folks in this village have dandelion free yards. 

I know what you mean about certain weeds not taking the hint and moving away.  I have major trouble with several types and it did not help that for years when I was gone nobody was home to clear out weeds, plus some sections were basically ignored and weeds were given free range. I am making headway. It's taking a lot of time and sweat, but it's getting there. It's a long range project, but I can see it shaping up.


In your second picture, I see you have a great clump of Echinacea (more commonly called coneflower). It's that sorta daisy like flower on the left. I think those are so pretty. It's taken a couple of years, but I finally have a couple of clumps of it taking off... even one of the white ones.


Like the way the umbrellas match the trim color on the back deck. Are you spending a lot of time out there? Looks neat.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Anyone have a clue what type of beetle this is? Other than the spawn of satan? Yes, those are 1" blinds behind it.


----------



## Jacqui

I am not a bug person, but some reason staghorn comes to mind.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to do that too but then I saw the grandpa of the hillbillies walking around spraying dandelions because he was afraid they would contaminate his yard (it's not really all that anyway honestly), so in the back I removed all of the flowering weeds but up front I leave some in the middle of my gardens. They are like a super sneaky treat for the torts. I Figure I get the flowers before the turn into seed for hens and betty and the leaves are nummy nummy for them too.
> I snuck veggy plants into my beds too amongst the flowers which I am sure is weird.
> One issue i have with overgrown beds is that it makes it harder to get out the unwanted weeds like the demon Canadian thistle or the creeping charlie. Me and Canadian thistle had a war and I won but sometimes they try to sneak back in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was spraying them in your yard? He and I would have a talk. Honestly I know I am lucky where I live because on a couple of folks in this village have dandelion free yards.
> 
> I know what you mean about certain weeds not taking the hint and moving away.  I have major trouble with several types and it did not help that for years when I was gone nobody was home to clear out weeds, plus some sections were basically ignored and weeds were given free range. I am making headway. It's taking a lot of time and sweat, but it's getting there. It's a long range project, but I can see it shaping up.
> 
> 
> In your second picture, I see you have a great clump of Echinacea (more commonly called coneflower). It's that sorta daisy like flower on the left. I think those are so pretty. It's taken a couple of years, but I finally have a couple of clumps of it taking off... even one of the white ones.
> 
> 
> Like the way the umbrellas match the trim color on the back deck. Are you spending a lot of time out there? Looks neat.
Click to expand...





He didn't spray in front of me because he knows that I am trying to do all my beds organic. I know that he said to me that if I just did like he did and put miracle grow and round up on everything my yard would look fabulous like his. My grass is like a golf course (though for the record I have it treated and I do have a lawn boy) and my beds are so nice. The beds are organic.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I think it's a stag beetle... But it looks like a pinch would hurt!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Try this;

http://www.uky.edu/Ag/CritterFiles/casefile/insects/beetles/stag/stag.htm


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Oh no, ugg I am so out of my depth! I hope I didn't rip out actual flowers!! The only reason I pulled all those big guy's is because they were growing over and through other plants. Plus they were very bug eaten and not very pretty.

Yes, the deck is great and we just added the & kid proofed gates with locks and the kids can use either the kitchen door or a door from the playroom to get out on the deck and it feels like another room in the house to them the only issue I am having is Dagny already ripped through two screen doors because she wants to follow the kids in and out and if they shut the screen door in her face she just barrels through it.




RosieRedfoot said:


> I think it's a stag beetle... But it looks like a pinch would hurt!



I was trying to research your beetle and now I am totally creeped out!!


----------



## Kerryann

We lost power here and almost never do since our power lines are all under ground.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> We lost power here and almost never do since our power lines are all under ground.



Storms? Our heat wave is supposed to break tomorrow after a nasty storm system rolls through is that what you are getting now?


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



CtTortoiseMom said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> We lost power here and almost never do since our power lines are all under ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storms? Our heat wave is supposed to break tomorrow after a nasty storm system rolls through is that what you are getting now?
Click to expand...


Yes it was crazy, we were outside and the wind was so strong the flag pole was bending a little and then it rained so hard I was way up on the porch and it was blowing rain at me. 
There was so much lightning


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Yes it was crazy, we were outside and the wind was so strong the flag pole was bending a little and then it rained so hard I was way up on the porch and it was blowing rain at me.
> There was so much lightning



Sounds like you ended your night with a bit of excitement.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it was crazy, we were outside and the wind was so strong the flag pole was bending a little and then it rained so hard I was way up on the porch and it was blowing rain at me.
> There was so much lightning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you ended your night with a bit of excitement.
Click to expand...


Yes we did. They are estimating power to come back tonight at 11pm. The torts are very angry. I'm taking them out in the garden today to eat and bask. Henry will hide and not eat but Betty will bask and eat.


----------



## Jacqui

Your still without power? Not such a good thing this time of year.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Your still without power? Not such a good thing this time of year.



Yah no power. Luckily we had insulation done last year so the inside of the house is cool. I took hens and bettuce out for a long time and as predicted betty ate everything she got her mouth hole on and henry hid in the day lilies and kept looking up at me like "hey you.. I know you can see me. I wanna go back in now." 
I turned my back for one minute and betty ran at least 20 feet and was right behind cici biting her back.


----------



## Jacqui

It was so nice here... temps dropped so I got myself off the laptop and went outside. The area I was going to plant in had already gotten hard again since the soak the other day, so I put the hose out there.  I decided to put down some mulch in another enclosure and the sky started rumbling and finally the rain came. I kept working. Then I decided to try to kill myself.  As I was headed out of the enclosure to get another bucket of mulch either my old shoes (which the sole is coming off) caught or I just plainly slid on the wet rock, which then tipped into the tortoise pool. I tried to go for a headfirst dip in the pool at the same time I was trying to put an electric rod through my hard head.  I managed to just nail my chin with the pole and get a slash cut on the wrist. When my chin finsihes swelling and gets a bruise, can I say it was Wellington (BArb) beating me up?  Now I be hurting a little and I can feel myself getting sore from pulling and twisting as I fell. Okay, there is my whine for the day.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Oh my gosh Jacqui are you really ok? That sounds like a very painful fall!! How bad is the slash on your wrist? Do you think it needs stitches. I'm so sorry this happened to you!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui? Jacqui, can you here me?


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui ow... Be careful. You have a lot of motivation. I still need to weed.
One his thing about our power outage I'd that we have hot water because the water heater is gas. I didn't fully appreciate that until my neighbor was talking about making a decision whether to take a cold shower or wait for power. I have showered twice today. Once in the morning and ones after kayaking. I offered the neighbor and anyone in his family a shower so you all don't think I wasn't neighborly. He's trying to hold out but we left him a house key. 

Today we kayaked for three hours. Mike almost got attacked by some geese. He forgets they five know he's a friend.


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh you big cry baby (Jacqui, not Kerryann)! Any old excuse to stop working. Suck it up and get back out there and finish the job!! 


My grand daughter is in town from Dallas, Texas, for a few days and we went to the movies and saw The Heat, with Sandra Bullock. What a fun movie. I laughed quite a bit. It was very entertaining. Of course, I froze my butt off in the movies, but my flip flops stuck to the pavement when we were walking back to my truck afterwards. I think it's 108F today!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Oh you big cry baby (Jacqui, not Kerryann)! Any old excuse to stop working. Suck it up and get back out there and finish the job!!
> 
> 
> My grand daughter is in town from Dallas, Texas, for a few days and we went to the movies and saw The Heat, with Sandra Bullock. What a fun movie. I laughed quite a bit. It was very entertaining. Of course, I froze my butt off in the movies, but my flip flops stuck to the pavement when we were walking back to my truck afterwards. I think it's 108F today!





!!! I did go back out and do more work, once I cleaned everything up and it stopped raining. Didn't work in THAT enclosure, but one right next to it. For the record, I had kept working (after I picked myself up and said a few choice words) until I finished putting out all the bags of mulch I bought for that area.  

Glad your having fun. 




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Jacqui? Jacqui, can you here me?



Of course not!  




CtTortoiseMom said:


> Oh my gosh Jacqui are you really ok? That sounds like a very painful fall!! How bad is the slash on your wrist? Do you think it needs stitches. I'm so sorry this happened to you!



I am okay Mom.  Butterfly bandages will do the trick. I am highly allergic to Dr and hospitals, so nooooo stitches for me. It's funny I was more concerned at the time about how much damage I did to the pool and to the fencing, then damage to me.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Yvonne G said:


> Oh you big cry baby (Jacqui, not Kerryann)! Any old excuse to stop working. Suck it up and get back out there and finish the job!!
> 
> 
> My grand daughter is in town from Dallas, Texas, for a few days and we went to the movies and saw The Heat, with Sandra Bullock. What a fun movie. I laughed quite a bit. It was very entertaining. Of course, I froze my butt off in the movies, but my flip flops stuck to the pavement when we were walking back to my truck afterwards. I think it's 108F today!





That sounds like so much fun! I just saw the preview for The Heat and wanted to see it! Wow, I don't think I have ever felt any heat over high 90's! 108 is crazy hot!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Did you see the new pictures of Little Ricky in his thread?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I am okay Mom.  Butterfly bandages will do the trick. I am highly allergic to Dr and hospitals, so nooooo stitches for me. It's funny I was more concerned at the time about how much damage I did to the pool and to the fencing, then damage to me.
[/quote]

Alright, I know your all grow'd up. Ugh, I'll be right back. It's midnight and I'm all comfy in bed so that is Dagny's cue to whine to go out, ugg!!


----------



## Kerryann

Well disaster struck right around midnight like a cinderella story. I am up handling an issue with the team in India right now. 
Oh but in happier news I have power back.


----------



## Tech13

Kerryann, sorry to hear that things got crazy when most are sleeping, I hope it's all straightened out now. My oldest son has 1 more semester of college and he will have an Associate's Degree for Database Analyst. There is no program for internship where he goes though. I guess he will be solving problems/putting out fires in the wee hours too, is that what you do?


----------



## Jacqui

*Good Morning TFO!!​*

*Ken:*





*Kerry:* Did you get it all fixed for them? Glad you got the power back, sounds like you might have needed it.

*Erin:* Sounds like Dagney has you well trained.  What's the family doing today?

*Yvonne:* What are you two wild women planning for today's excitement? Is Misty having fun with HER company? I mean, isn't all company there for her pleasure? 

*Rosie (I want to call you Kim, but my brain isn't sure this am): *How's the old girl doing today... the dog, not you.   For you is it a day off or working?

*Mel:* *waves* How are things?

*All the rest of ya silly chatters:* Good morning! Big plans for your day?


----------



## Tech13

Good Morning Jacqui and All, we just got on our way to visit Penns Cave, a cave that you ride thru on a flat floor motorboat. Can't wait to see the beautiful formations there! How about you or the other folks in chat? (Maybe sleeping in is a good plan for some)


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Good Morning Jacqui, are you sore from your fall today? 

I just got back from airing out the old house and getting it ready for it's showing today. Then we are going swimming and to a local farm that advertised that the kids could bottle feed their baby goats. My eldest has been gone since Friday morning because I let her go to her friends beach house for the weekend and she comes home tonight, yay!!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Yes, it's Kim not Rosie  I have the day off. The old doggy girl is doing well too. No more seizures that we know of.

Debating on what to make for brunch/lunch today. 

Last night my boyfriend smoked a chicken and made a sweet potato salad and grilled some corn. For dessert we had watermelon and I made some kettle corn from scratch. So yummy! 

Wasn't for any special occasion. More of a just 'cuz meal.


----------



## Jacqui

Tech13 said:


> Good Morning Jacqui and All, we just got on our way to visit Penns Cave, a cave that you ride thru on a flat floor motorboat. Can't wait to see the beautiful formations there! How about you or the other folks in chat? (Maybe sleeping in is a good plan for some)



I use to love going through caves. Never rode on a motorboat in one however.  Did two which were rides, the most (and best ones) were walking ones. I love how neat some of the stalactite and stalagmite look.




CtTortoiseMom said:


> Good Morning Jacqui, are you sore from your fall today?
> 
> I just got back from airing out the old house and getting it ready for it's showing today. Then we are going swimming and to a local farm that advertised that the kids could bottle feed their baby goats. My eldest has been gone since Friday morning because I let her go to her friends beach house for the weekend and she comes home tonight, yay!!



Surprisingly yes I am sore. Mostly I notice when I talk or smile (good thing I do little of either) and my neck/shoulder area in back is very sore. The wrist only hurts when I bend it.   Now you have a full cataloging of my morning aches and pains.  (and no Yvonne, it's not stopping me from yardwork. When I finish this it's out to tackle some of that lovely jungle I started showing)




RosieRedfoot said:


> Yes, it's Kim not Rosie  I have the day off. The old doggy girl is doing well too. No more seizures that we know of.
> 
> Debating on what to make for brunch/lunch today.
> 
> Last night my boyfriend smoked a chicken and made a sweet potato salad and grilled some corn. For dessert we had watermelon and I made some kettle corn from scratch. So yummy!
> 
> Wasn't for any special occasion. More of a just 'cuz meal.



I knew Rosie was the tortoise, but wasn't positive about Kim being the right name for you. I am lousy with human names. (or spelling certain ones, just ask Yvonne) 

So is sweet potato salad like regular potato salad only made with the sweet taters?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

RosieRedfoot said:


> Debating on what to make for brunch/lunch today.



BACON!!!!


----------



## Tech13

I didn't mention the Wildlife Park, yeah, we're doing both! Hope you feel better soon, Jacqui, and Kim, your meal sounds delish!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Sweet potato salad is a lighter version. Has sweet potato, onion, green bell pepper, and red apple. The dressing is a light coating of vinegar, oil, and honey, with seasonings. I can't eat mayo based dishes due to my egg intolerance and using that much vegenaise would cost a fortune. I save the vegenaise for my BLT's.


I caught Rosie trying to climb up the wall of her enclosure so I checked her temp/humidity and all were fine. I could see her "four wheeler tracks" around the edge. But, I plopped in some hibiscus and a sliver of watermelon and she seems content again.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Back from the beach to shower & eat lunch. I got to sit on the beach and relax while Rob swam with the kids and it was sooo nice! Except, I was sitting by the lifeguard stand and eaves dropping on their conversation and i wish I could unhear what I heard!! 

Jacqui, don't forget to keep neosporin or a triple antibiotic on your open wounds! 

Oh, I took a picture of Dagny last night when we lost power for a little while yesterday....








She does not do well in the heat!!


The fan was running off of our generator. In case anyone was wondering.


----------



## Jacqui

Good thing you had the generator. I know my dogs and cats are looking forward to winter. They are (inside and out) during the day all laying sprawled with tongues out or atleast mouths open. It's so bad one of the Mom's is using one of the enclosures I was working on to use as part of my talk at the TSA thing in Aug. She and her three older kittens are flattening plants faster then I can plant. I set up a sprinkler in there and every time I see them, I turn it on. It works, but then they moved to another one I am using. Decided to try water under some of the shrubs, hoping it the cooler damp earth attracting them.




CtTortoiseMom said:


> Except, I was sitting by the lifeguard stand and eaves dropping on their conversation and i wish I could unhear what I heard!!



But I wanna know what you heard. 

How are the open houses coming? Getting lots of looker? Any serious ones yet?


----------



## Kerryann

Tech13 said:


> Kerryann, sorry to hear that things got crazy when most are sleeping, I hope it's all straightened out now. My oldest son has 1 more semester of college and he will have an Associate's Degree for Database Analyst. There is no program for internship where he goes though. I guess he will be solving problems/putting out fires in the wee hours too, is that what you do?



I am in IT. I really manage security and compliance but I pretty much do whatever the clients need. They know they can call me and I will fix them up. So I was up until 8 am fixing the issue from last night. I slept until 10 and then got back up to do my Sunday stuff after losing Saturday to having no power. So I am at the grocery store, and I get a message from my client on this site that had me up all night almost every weekend and they were getting site notifications. I saw nothing in the system monitoring so I checked the site.. and it was trying to download a virus to my laptop. I was like no way.. so then I have an employee check and same thing. So I called my assistant and said you are running point. I went out kayaking.  Well I get done and the team hadn't figured out how to fix it even though I gave them specific details before I left. oy vey. 
So now I am home.. working on the issue I tried to hand off. 
I wonder what is going to happen when I go to Canada and don't have data.




Jacqui said:


> Good thing you had the generator. I know my dogs and cats are looking forward to winter. They are (inside and out) during the day all laying sprawled with tongues out or atleast mouths open. It's so bad one of the Mom's is using one of the enclosures I was working on to use as part of my talk at the TSA thing in Aug. She and her three older kittens are flattening plants faster then I can plant. I set up a sprinkler in there and every time I see them, I turn it on. It works, but then they moved to another one I am using. Decided to try water under some of the shrubs, hoping it the cooler damp earth attracting them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except, I was sitting by the lifeguard stand and eaves dropping on their conversation and i wish I could unhear what I heard!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I wanna know what you heard.
> 
> How are the open houses coming? Getting lots of looker? Any serious ones yet?
Click to expand...




I am curious too. I had to be better than anything i heard today though I did see something funny.
Jacqui, you need to heal up. You don't want to get an infection. 
We were floating back down the river and four men in a canoe went by. I kind of did that whole head tilt thing huh?? that's a lot of grown men in one canoe but they were funny. They were younger guys like in their 20s or so (not bad looking for those who visualize.. probably some nice Israeli boys I am thinking because they had names like Michael). So they had four men in a canoe all paddling and they kept having issues with their steering. Well right in front of us they went over. So then they were trying to get back in the canoe (the river was only waist deep so no one was in jeopardy) and they were all yelling at each other and stuff. The first time they tried to get back in and the canoe was half full of water so they all jumped in and the canoe sank. So there they were sitting in their canoe on the bottom of the river. They were laughing so hard and doing titanic impressions like standing at the front and saying I am the king of the world. Then they tried four more times before they were able to successfully get in. We sat there and watched them and laughed. I was like why did all four of you stuff into one canoe instead of renting two. Apparently they hadn't thought of that and were like wow that would have been a great idea. :shy:


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> I was like why did all four of you stuff into one canoe instead of renting two. Apparently they hadn't thought of that and were like wow that would have been a great idea. :shy:



But then they would not have had all the fun and made so many memories to be telling years from now to their Grandchildren.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was like why did all four of you stuff into one canoe instead of renting two. Apparently they hadn't thought of that and were like wow that would have been a great idea. :shy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then they would not have had all the fun and made so many memories to be telling years from now to their Grandchildren.
Click to expand...


That is absolutely true. They did have a grand time with it and we all had a grand time watching them and trying to give them tips.


----------



## Jacqui

Did you see this bench???? I love it!!!

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/attachment.php?aid=49757


----------



## Tech13

Cowboy_Ken said:


> RosieRedfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Debating on what to make for brunch/lunch today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BACON!!!!
Click to expand...



this is cave Bacon, I thought Cowboy Ken would appreciate this formation


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Did you see this bench???? I love it!!!



I like the smile. Very cute, (said in a very masculine way!).


----------



## Kerryann

Where is that bench from? i need one. 
The cave pics are so pretty.


----------



## sibi

Hi Jacqui...i need to know where they made that bench. Do you know who posted the pic?
Btw[/code], I feel a little left out. You didn't mention a good morning to me. :'(
I hope you don't have something broken from the fall. If something really hurts for more than a few days, I'd bite the bullet and see a doc.


Code:


[quote='Jacqui']
Did you see this bench???? I love it!!!

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/attachment.php?aid=49757
[/quote]


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I want that bench!! 

Ok, what the lifeguard was telling the other lifeguard was not pg! I will try to explain and keep it pg... He said that when he goes to his girlfriends house he is afraid of disposing of something in the trash can of her bedroom so he ties it/them and puts them in his pocket. Well this kid is home with his parents for the summer and his mom was taking his shorts out of the dryer and was wondering what all these little broken baggies were.....gag!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Disgusting and funny at the same time. â€œAnimal House" anyone?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Happy national ice cream day! Had to go get some ice cream to celebrate and got a bunch of bogo items plus a free shampoo. Spent $31 and the receipt said "you saved $27.80" woot! 

Also, found a cute foreclosure in a great neighborhood close to work and a golf course (so it's not in a ghetto area) that's below what we were wanting to pay for what it offers. Only problem is... Can't pay down payment and 8 months rent along with mortgage sooo it's a maybe if its still on the market in 6-8 months!


----------



## sibi

Omg, how dumb can he be. First, he says things without noting if anyone can overhear his conversation. Then, he confirms his dumbness by tying these filled bags and forgets to get rid of them when he goes home. If his mom can't figure what those broken bags are, then that explains his stupidity. The sad thing is that there are probably a ton of kids who do stupid stuff like that.

Btw, hi Erin. How's the garden coming along?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

sibi said:


> Omg, how dumb can he be. First, he says things without noting if anyone can overhear his conversation. Then, he confirms his dumbness by tying these filled bags and forgets to get rid of them when he goes home. If his mom can't figure what those broken bags are, then that explains his stupidity. The sad thing is that there are probably a ton of kids who do stupid stuff like that.
> 
> Btw, hi Erin. How's the garden coming along?



I'm just glad he used, â€œprotection" thereby helping the gene pool.


----------



## sibi

Is it because you have a lease for the apartment? If so, just break the lease or work out an arrangement so that you can be released of that obligation. The sa.e thing happened to me when I found my house. I had to break the lease or lose out on the house. The rental agency wanted us to pay the remaining months of the lease even if they found a renter. We refused, they threatened to report us to the credit bureau, and they did, but it didn't really affect our credit at all. Four years later and there's nothing on our credit report. So, if you really want the house, go for it.



RosieRedfoot said:


> Happy national ice cream day! Had to go get some ice cream to celebrate and got a bunch of bogo items plus a free shampoo. Spent $31 and the receipt said "you saved $27.80" woot!
> 
> Also, found a cute foreclosure in a great neighborhood close to work and a golf course (so it's not in a ghetto area) that's below what we were wanting to pay for what it offers. Only problem is... Can't pay down payment and 8 months rent along with mortgage sooo it's a maybe if its still on the market in 6-8 months!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I agree with Sibi 100% on this. Prequalify then bail on lease.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Well we don't have enough for the down payment yet either. Just finished off paying school/moving debts so things are just now on the upward trend financially. He has some company stock that can't be sold until later this year that essentially would be the 20% down payment... But can't sell them just yet. So it'll have to wait. There are about ten houses for sale in every neighborhood here with probably 20% of them being foreclosures for way under assessed value. I'm talking 5 bed 3 bath 2 car garage places for 105k in good school districts. Most houses for sale we see are on the market for 200+ days, so it's a buyer's market right now and will take a while to turn around.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I agree with Sibi 100% on this. Prequalify then bail on lease.



Loud chanting...Break the lease... Break the lease!! Renting is just throwing money away at least with a house you are gaining equity, uh well at least that used to be the case anyway!


Hi Sibi, the gardens are the same because I have been busy running the kids around. I will take pics once the landscapers decend on the house on the 29th. 

The kid was trying to impress the girl life guard he was talking to and said there were at least 7 "baggies". Rob actually laughed out loud at that and said 'yah, and in just seven minutes'.


Kim,
with all the first time buyer programs and USDA & FHA loans you might not even need a down payment.


----------



## sibi

It's still a buyers market, but house prices are beginning to rise. In 6-8 months, interest rates may be two percentage points higher by then. Anyway, if you're not ready, you're not ready.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



sibi said:


> Hi Jacqui...i need to know where they made that bench. Do you know who posted the pic?
> Btw[/code], I feel a little left out. You didn't mention a good morning to me. :'(
> I hope you don't have something broken from the fall. If something really hurts for more than a few days, I'd bite the bullet and see a doc.
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [quote='Jacqui']
> Did you see this bench???? I love it!!!
> 
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/attachment.php?aid=49757
> [/quote]
> [/quote]
> 
> I want to know too  it's sounds like that person had prospective customers
> [hr]
> [quote='CtTortoiseMom']
> I want that bench!!
> 
> Ok, what the lifeguard was telling the other lifeguard was not pg! I will try to explain and keep it pg... He said that when he goes to his girlfriends house he is afraid of disposing of something in the trash can of her bedroom so he ties it/them and puts them in his pocket. Well this kid is home with his parents for the summer and his mom was taking his shorts out of the dryer and was wondering what all these little broken baggies were.....gag!
> [/quote]
> 
> Not good and poor Mom... But funny cuz it's not me.
> Did i mention that as we were going down the river there was a random dude, fully clothed in the middle of the river with a safari hat on playing the fiddle. You can't make this stuff up


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

That could have been me!! Did you at the least say hi?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Gross.. I thought melted Chapstick in the dryer was bad, lol.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Interest rates are up. They are currently 4.2-4.6 depending your mortgage co & what you roll in. I'm so glad I was able to lock at 3.2. The good news gor me is the rising rates should scare people into buying fast to
Lock a good rate. Sadly, I have seen no evidence of this.


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> I feel a little left out. You didn't mention a good morning to me. :'(



Oh my goodness I did.    It's funny because I knew I was forgetting somebody important. Of course you could look at it as I didn't, since I did make a general one.  I was thinking about you tonight, as I was out in the yard wondering how the gang was doing and their yard. I couldn't recall if I ever saw the finished pool you were working on for them.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

A fully clothed man playing the fiddle in the middle of a river is something I would love to see!!


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> I want that bench!!
> 
> Ok, what the lifeguard was telling the other lifeguard was not pg! I will try to explain and keep it pg... He said that when he goes to his girlfriends house he is afraid of disposing of something in the trash can of her bedroom so he ties it/them and puts them in his pocket. Well this kid is home with his parents for the summer and his mom was taking his shorts out of the dryer and was wondering what all these little broken baggies were.....gag!



 I remember a few years back, when my oldest son and his gf at the time moved home for a month, while looking for their own place. Josh, my youngest boy, has always been our food cleanup person, be it at a restaurant, family meal, or if you brought left overs home from some where. Well Toby, the oldest, and his gf had a few of those used items (like talked about above) and put them into an empty McDonald's bag. Well Josh saw the bag in their room and being Josh, he felt obliged to look for leftovers.  Well he found leftovers, just not of the type he expected.  It broke him of ever looking in any sack his brother ever had. 




CtTortoiseMom said:


> A fully clothed man playing the fiddle in the middle of a river is something I would love to see!!



Kerry you sure seem to meet some interesting folks out on that river!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

RosieRedfoot said:


> Gross.. I thought melted Chapstick in the dryer was bad, lol.



Is this some new code phrase you young people are using nowadays to confuse us old people?


----------



## sibi

Wow, what a lesson to learn. Why do guys so stuff like that? Why didn't he must throw it away? It's not like you can't flush the thing.


----------



## Jacqui

Still trying to figure this one out... Jeff went to unload at a WalMart in TX. He was suppose to be there at like 8 pm. He gets there on time (actually the one hour early they can be). He is told he has to call back tomorrow to reschedule his appt because he is LATE. They then told him that they had lost power (guards couldn't say when this happened) and so WalMart moved up all the appts. Jeff's had been moved to like 9 am today.

Now help me with this... if you lost power, would you not be then running behind? Would you not be moving appts BACK not forward???


----------



## sibi

Don't know what the appt is for, but if there was a power outage, they could have decided to move all appt forward because that time is lost and can't be recouped. Many doctors appts are moved ahead when they either over booked or lost hours due to emergencies or power outages. Am I making sense?


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Don't know what the appt is for, but if there was a power outage, they could have decided to move all appt forward because that time is lost and can't be recouped. Many doctors appts are moved ahead when they either over booked or lost hours due to emergencies or power outages. Am I making sense?



No, callme dense. It's to unload the truck. I have never had any appt moved forward any where for this reason, nor had I heard of it. I have always had to reschedule my appt to a *later* time if something like this happened. If you have no power for let's say from 8-12 so you could not do business during those hours, those trucks would be sitting there waiting. Would you not be trying to fit those trucks, who were to be unloaded during time slots within the outage, into the soonest openings you have? How could you make new earlier appts for the other trucks not even due for another 12 hrs or more, if your running behind?


----------



## sibi

Got you. I didn't know that appts were needed to unload. Yes, you're right. The loads that were scheduled for unloading during the outage should be first (because WalMart is behind). What if the goods were perishable? And in this heat, there can be a great loss to someone. So, you're saying they have scheduled an even later appt? Something is not right. Is it possible that they can refuse the load because some of the produce is ruined? That would explain why they originally told him he was late. Don't know if Jeff can file a complaint with WalMart. Is this why you're up at this time?


----------



## Kerryann

I went to bed for an hour and then had to get back up to work.


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Got you. I didn't know that appts were needed to unload. Yes, you're right. The loads that were scheduled for unloading during the outage should be first (because WalMart is behind). What if the goods were perishable? And in this heat, there can be a great loss to someone. So, you're saying they have scheduled an even later appt? Something is not right. Is it possible that they can refuse the load because some of the produce is ruined? That would explain why they originally told him he was late. Don't know if Jeff can file a complaint with WalMart. Is this why you're up at this time?



I was up because I could not sleep. 

What Jeff has on is a load of frozen WalMart generic food, so no expiration fears. The reason they had been given this load (they repowered it... that means another truck picked it up and brought it part way and then the two trucks switched loads), because his new student had to be in another Texas town for his Dr appts. So last night they drove the other guy home and Jeff went back up to the WalMart. Now this morning his company will have to call WalMart to get a new appt time. Last night Jeff was not able to, because the appt folks were not there.

As to the question on refusing loads... with produce actually WalMart is the place who does refuse shipments due to their being bad or wrong sized. Packaged items are refuse by companies for things like the expiration date, damp, bent or broken boxes, or if blood happens to be on the outside of a box. Some loads are shipped with special thermometers to register what the temps are during shipping, if it goes out of range they reject. Most often the problem is a load that has to much or the wrong product on it.




Kerryann said:


> I went to bed for an hour and then had to get back up to work.



   Not good KA.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Good Morning, I did not tell you about the newest members of our crazy house. So, as I mentioned my daughter went to her friends beach house for the werkend. While she was there they went to a carnival. They stayed until the carnival was over and noticed that one of the game booths were throwing away all of the goldfish that they were supposed to give away as prizes so every kid grabbed as many bags of goldfish as they could. So yesterday she calked me on her way home to tell me about the rescued gold fish. It was six but two didn't make it. So I ran out and got a ten gallon tank with a filter and rocks and some plants. The fish seem to be doing great today. Does anyone have any advice on kerping goldfish?


Jacqui, I agree that is crazy!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

What I know about goldfish is they produce a lot of waste. 10gallon tank is too small for even just one. There is a fish forum, something like aquarium forum. Karen is the fish expert here. We've got a total of 150 gallons in three tanks here.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> What I know about goldfish is they produce a lot of waste. 10gallon tank is too small for even just one. There is a fish forum, something like aquarium forum. Karen is the fish expert here. We've got a total of 150 gallons in three tanks here.



That is exactly what I didn't want to hear! What if I get an algae eater? Or buy a vacuum and clean it often? The problem is I don't know where a bigger tank would fit in her room and the one I got was $70. I don't really want to spend more right now. Is there any way I can make this tank work for awhile??


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Regular water changes. Don't get another fish,(Algae eater) because that will just increase the strain on the undersized bio. You'll need to get a water test kit to check you ammonia levels, and keep a note book to establish schedule for water changes. This could be a good project for the kids to develop over the summer. We rotate between all three tanks, a different one getting a 50% water change each week.


http://aquariumadvice.com/

This group also has an app.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Or build them a pond! Or you could keep one and rehome the others if only keeping a ten gallon. Although, they'll probably outgrow that. Smaller tanks mean more frequent water changes. I had 4 goldfish in a 55 gallon but they died after 2 years. I went on a 3 day trip and came back to find them riddled with ich and even with treatment they didn't make it. 

My best luck I had was with an adopted adult betta that I got freshman year of college and he lived until months before my graduation. For a while he lived in a ziplock gallon bag inside a Kleenex box. And another week he spent it inside my car since I was driving around with friends and no one could watch him. 

And no Ken, it's not some euphemism for anything dirty. I meant actual Chapstick since I've accidentally ruined quite a few pieces of clothing with wax stains.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

RosieRedfoot said:


> Or build them a pond! Or you could keep one and rehome the others if only keeping a ten gallon. Although, they'll probably outgrow that. Smaller tanks mean more frequent water changes. I had 4 goldfish in a 55 gallon but they died after 2 years. I went on a 3 day trip and came back to find them riddled with ich and even with treatment they didn't make it.
> 
> My best luck I had was with an adopted adult betta that I got freshman year of college and he lived until months before my graduation. For a while he lived in a ziplock gallon bag inside a Kleenex box. And another week he spent it inside my car since I was driving around with friends and no one could watch him.
> 
> And no Ken, it's not some euphemism for anything dirty. I meant actual Chapstick since I've accidentally ruined quite a few pieces of clothing with wax stains.



I can't build them a pond because I live in the north. My life would be so much easier if I lived in the south and I would get to keep the great tan I have now all year!!

Ok, Ken I'm bringing you with me to the fish store and telling the guy what I need. Then I will have my daughter save for a bigger tank what size exactly for 5 goldfish? I thought there was 4 but there are really 5. 
Thanks


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Really a pond is the way to go. Think sulcata of fishâ€¦they get large when properly cared for. We wanted fancy goldfish but due to the requirements we have tropical fish. 
Goldfish are carp. They get huge.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Really a pond is the way to go. Think sulcata of fishâ€¦they get large when properly cared for. We wanted fancy goldfish but due to the requirements we have tropical fish.
> Goldfish are carp. They get huge.



Oh no, I don't think I can give them what they need should I offer to give them to the pet store?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

You could use them as an excuse to get something that eats goldfish, water turtle for instance, but I guess they are the iceberg lettuce of the feeder world.


----------



## Jacqui

Okay the amount of room they will need is dependent upon their size, but a 10 gal is way to small for even a couple of them. You will need a strong filter system and something to increase the oxygen level for them if your keeping them in a tank. For now, if you want them inside, it won't be pretty but you could use the plastic totes with the filtration/aeration system (plus water changes). You could go pond, just make it either deep and/or run a heater on it in the winter to keep the top from freezing over. Ponds are nice. You could also buy a stock tank and have it above ground and then you could even move it into the garage for the winter. We have kept goldfish out in the buried hot tub for years and don't heat it. The only time we ran into trouble was when one year we had a huge bunch of new borns, which of course grew during the summer. I forgot to take into consideration the huge increase of fish and their needs/wastes when winter came and the ice covered the top. 

Giving them to a pet store will normally man death, either from poor care/over crowded or because most buyers of those small comets are getting them as feeders (which is why they are called feeder goldfish).


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> You could use them as an excuse to get something that eats goldfish, water turtle for instance, but I guess they are the iceberg lettuce of the feeder world.



Can you imagine the look on my daughters face if I had something eat the goldfish that she rescued out of a garbage can!! Oh man, i am going to talk to the guy at the fish store about what the heck I can do.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> You could use them as an excuse to get something that eats goldfish, water turtle for instance, but I guess they are the iceberg lettuce of the feeder world.



Goldfish aren't great to feed to the turtles due to chemicals they carry. Plus many turtles will not eat them. Almost none of mine will hunt down a live fish (too lazy), but will eat one if it dies. Then you will also have the problem of how are you going to house the turtle?  




CtTortoiseMom said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> You could use them as an excuse to get something that eats goldfish, water turtle for instance, but I guess they are the iceberg lettuce of the feeder world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you imagine the look on my daughters face if I had something eat the goldfish that she rescued out of a garbage can!! Oh man, i am going to talk to the guy at the fish store about what the heck I can do.
Click to expand...


Yeah, no Mother of the Year award for you. 




CtTortoiseMom said:


> Jacqui, I agree that is crazy!



His new appt is now tomorrow night at like 9 pm.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I knew people with goldfish in ponds year round in Alaska... so don't tell me you get colder than that! 

You could always set up a large rubbermaid tub since they don't require heaters, so you don't have to worry about it melting the plastic. Just need something durable that won't collapse under the water weight and can hook a filter onto. That way they'd have more room and you could see if they'll even survive since a lot of those prize fish don't, before investing in something larger. 

I wouldn't give them to a pet store, I'd probably offer them up on craigslist or something to see if anyone with a pond or larger tank can take some in. No guarantees though, but a pet store is probably a worse bet than being overcrowded in a ten gallon.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Bubbles will keep water from freezing, Back in the 80s I had 2 rescued mutts (Ralph and Buster) that definitely were not allowed inside, during the winter I used a 5 gallon bucket with some air stones at the bottom so they had water to drink when it got below freezing, I also did this with gold fish in an above ground pond, which worked fine, even made a neat ice volcano that raised up about a foot after the surface water froze, but the pond had plenty of unfrozen water for them below. If I had put more air stones in the pond the top probably would not have froze over.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Just sent my mom her birthday present/card. I chose a card with a cow on it and it had some joke about birthday pies. I also found her two old stained glass books from a local buy/sell used book store. She does stained glass and loves old pattern books for inspiration. Then, since I'd usually bake the family birthday desserts, I sent some Krispy Kreme doughnuts (bagged up separately from the books) since she loves them and you can't buy them in Alaska. Hopefully they arrive edible! I sent it priority so here's to hoping nothing's stale. I don't even know if Krispy Kreme doughnuts will mold or not... Lol


----------



## Jacqui

How long til they reach her?


----------



## sibi

Erin, I can't believe you're going nuts over goldfish. I know you're thinking about your daughter 's feelings, but goldfish have a very short lifespan. Why don't you just use what you already got. Even if the tank is too small, your daughter doesn't know that. I think you should prepare your daughter to accept that they could die. You can give her instructions on cleaning out the filter every other day, and check the water levels for ammonia. For one, kids have to learn about loss, and this would be a good object lesson. Second, this saves you from going overboard with what your children want from you. Third, this gives your daughter lessons about responsibilities, acceptance of loss, and how to care for animals/fish. In the spectrum of things, you as a parent, need to show and teach limitations. I'm sorry if I sound harsh or insensitive about your daughter's feelings. I truly am not. I just think that there are opportunities to teach your daughter about the realities of life. You did what you can, but if you didn't find out about the needs of goldfish, you would have used the 10 gallon tank and filter. The fish would be fine for a while, and who knows, with proper care they could live longer than you expected. Right?


CtTortoiseMom said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> You could use them as an excuse to get something that eats goldfish, water turtle for instance, but I guess they are the iceberg lettuce of the feeder world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you imagine the look on my daughters face if I had something eat the goldfish that she rescued out of a garbage can!! Oh man, i am going to talk to the guy at the fish store about what the heck I can do.
Click to expand...


----------



## RosieRedfoot

3ish days. They're the pre packaged kind.


Goldfish aren't short lived. The oldest was 43 (that I've heard of)! 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/414114.stm


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And if y'all read my entry in the, â€œmy first pet" topic, you already know what I would have done with them, if I were your son.


----------



## sibi

There are short-lived not because they are designed that way; there are short-lived because the majority of people don't know how to properly care for them. There are more goldfish that die by human hands in under a year than that live to be 43.



RosieRedfoot said:


> 3ish days. They're the pre packaged kind.
> 
> 
> Goldfish aren't short lived. The oldest was 43 (that I've heard of)!
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/414114.stm


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> There are short-lived not because they are designed that way; there are short-lived because the majority of people don't know how to properly care for them. There are more goldfish that die by human hands in under a year than that live to be 43.



Sorta like tortoises?


----------



## sibi

Exactly!


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> That could have been me!! Did you at the least say hi?



Of course I did and I wasn't even drunk. He was out there making everyone remember deliverance. 




RosieRedfoot said:


> Gross.. I thought melted Chapstick in the dryer was bad, lol.



I did this once and ruined a whole load of mikeys under armour work polos. Let's just say there was some anger. 




CtTortoiseMom said:


> A fully clothed man playing the fiddle in the middle of a river is something I would love to see!!



You guys need to come to MI and go kayaking with me. There are all sorts of people for people watching.




CtTortoiseMom said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I know about goldfish is they produce a lot of waste. 10gallon tank is too small for even just one. There is a fish forum, something like aquarium forum. Karen is the fish expert here. We've got a total of 150 gallons in three tanks here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is exactly what I didn't want to hear! What if I get an algae eater? Or buy a vacuum and clean it often? The problem is I don't know where a bigger tank would fit in her room and the one I got was $70. I don't really want to spend more right now. Is there any way I can make this tank work for awhile??
Click to expand...


An algae eater is a yes, look into the python water change hose. You can get them on amazon. Don't over feed them. They grow quick so be ready to start buying larger tanks.  Name one gefelte after my poor dead fish. I miss him. He was like 12 inches when he passed.


----------



## sibi

Is anyone there? I come back after weeks of silence, and there's no one to chat with, ahhh. Erin, I hope you aren't upset with me. And Cowboy, where are you?


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Is anyone there? I come back after weeks of silence, and there's no one to chat with, ahhh. Erin, I hope you aren't upset with me. And Cowboy, where are you?



Cowboy is working on a bacon high.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Not tonight. I had 3/4 of a pound of Hebrew National hot dogs. I'm just sort of zoning. It's 84f and I'm outside because I smoke, and I'm about ready to go back in the house. It's too hot for this Oregonian guy. The 18" sides of Stanley's enclosure seem to be too short. There's one spot he can raise himself up and look over the edge. I'd take a picture but that would involve going into the sunâ€¦and that sh_t ain't gonna happen.


----------



## sibi

Wow, Cowboy, you'll never survive in Florida. For that matter, you won't survive in any state that has temps of above 90 in summer. Good to hear from you Jacqui. Guess you can't sleep either, ay?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann said:


> I did this once and ruined a whole load of mikeys under armour work polos. Let's just say there was some anger.





So Mikey is a professional polo player? I figured work polos and all.
I wear Levi's and Carharts.


A solid heat wave for me would be 80-85. Any more than that, and the woods start burning around here from idiots.


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Wow, Cowboy, you'll never survive in Florida. For that matter, you won't survive in any state that has temps of above 90 in summer. Good to hear from you Jacqui. Guess you can't sleep either, ay?



No, just came in from outside. I had cooked a hobo dinner out on the grill. The outside cats helped me eat it. No breeze tonight, or I might have slept out on my swing again. No breeze equals a greater chance of being bugged by the 'skeeters.  It's cooler outside (no AC).


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've got forced air. It's nice inside. 78.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So Mikey is a professional polo player? I figured work polos and all.
> I wear Levi's and Carharts.



So does that make you a professional car driver?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Mikey is a professional polo player? I figured work polos and all.
> I wear Levi's and Carharts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So does that make you a professional car driver?
Click to expand...


Only when I need to go to town.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Mikey is a professional polo player? I figured work polos and all.
> I wear Levi's and Carharts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So does that make you a professional car driver?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only when I need to go to town.
Click to expand...


I figured you for the type who drove a pickup.


----------



## sibi

Aren't you afraid of sleeping outside with no one to help you if you were to be attacked? I would love to live outside if it weren't for the sickos out there. I'm always afraid that some serial killer would slaughter me alive.


Jacqui said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, Cowboy, you'll never survive in Florida. For that matter, you won't survive in any state that has temps of above 90 in summer. Good to hear from you Jacqui. Guess you can't sleep either, ay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, just came in from outside. I had cooked a hobo dinner out on the grill. The outside cats helped me eat it. No breeze tonight, or I might have slept out on my swing again. No breeze equals a greater chance of being bugged by the 'skeeters.  It's cooler outside (no AC).
Click to expand...


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Aren't you afraid of sleeping outside with no one to help you if you were to be attacked? I would love to live outside if it weren't for the sickos out there. I'm always afraid that some serial killer would slaughter me alive.



Not at all, but then again we have very low crime in the area. I have a coonhound who would love a reason to bark and then my neighbor's dogs would start barking. She is a light sleeper, so she would be checking things out.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Sadly, in that my truck just sits there, I've placed it for sale as of Friday last. Some kid wanted to trade me a shotgun and a 30-06 for it today. It's a 4x4 Chevy and all the kids want it, they just don't have any money.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

sibi said:


> Is anyone there? I come back after weeks of silence, and there's no one to chat with, ahhh. Erin, I hope you aren't upset with me. And Cowboy, where are you?



No, I'm not upset. I really appreciate all the advice and I always think jeez, is there anything that these people do not know about. 
Also, thanks Len. That was great info about the pond. 

So I went to the fish store and explained our predicament. They were horrified that this carnival condoned throwing out fish and said that they would take the gold fish off our hands in exchange for two tropical fish for each of the girls. So we bagged the 5 fish and brought them to the store. 
So now Lily has a tank for glo fish with black lights in it and T's tank is all cleaned out and has a small heater that we bought today in her tank and after a 5 day cycle they will get their two tropical fish. I really have know idea how this happened!!


----------



## sibi

You know, come to think of it, I picture you driving a pick up too. If I lived closer, I'd buy it from you. I've been wanting a truck, any truck for a while. My hubby is just a truck-kind of guy, you know? I may ha e to cut off soon. My phone is on critical battery. So, I just may die soon. We'll see.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

If you experience what we did, soon your friends will be giving you tanks and heaters and powerhead filters that are out in their garages. I got Karen 1 tank as a Xmas gift and now we have 3. Each trip to the fish store is $100.00. Lol.


Don't ever let your phone die completely. Batteries are moving electrons designed to be moving and when fully discharged, the life of the battery is shortened.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> If you experience what we did, soon your friends will be giving you tanks and heaters and powerhead filters that are out in their garages. I got Karen 1 tank as a Xmas gift and now we have 3. Each trip to the fish store is $100.00. Lol.



I am seriously shocked at how expensive all this stuff is. Those ladies knew they had me when they offered the free fish because then they were like we'll, in order for them to live a long happy life( said directly to my kids) they need this & this and don't forget this!! My head was spinning!!


----------



## sibi

I meant to say my hubby is not a truck-kind of guy. Yeah, I always wondered what it would be lime to visit out there where people have stuff they just don't need. I'd buy so much junk I'd become one of those hoarders like on TV. Lol


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Did you check out that fish forum? Fish compatibility is real important. We started with red platties that bred. At first they were cute, then they were overpopulating the tank, then we were giving fish away and culling the males.


----------



## sibi

Erin, you crack me up. Only you would this happen to. How do you get into these situations? I did try and save you from this.:S


CtTortoiseMom said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone there? I come back after weeks of silence, and there's no one to chat with, ahhh. Erin, I hope you aren't upset with me. And Cowboy, where are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm not upset. I really appreciate all the advice and I always think jeez, is there anything that these people do not know about.
> Also, thanks Len. That was great info about the pond.
> 
> So I went to the fish store and explained our predicament. They were horrified that this carnival condoned throwing out fish and said that they would take the gold fish off our hands in exchange for two tropical fish for each of the girls. So we bagged the 5 fish and brought them to the store.
> So now Lily has a tank for glo fish with black lights in it and T's tank is all cleaned out and has a small heater that we bought today in her tank and after a 5 day cycle they will get their two tropical fish. I really have know idea how this happened!!
Click to expand...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Did you check out that fish forum? Fish compatibility is real important. We started with red platties that bred. At first they were cute, then they were overpopulating the tank, then we were giving fish away and culling the males.



Uh oh, no I didn't but it is on my to do list. Today was so crazy and in the middle of my busy day the police called and thought they found my gps but because it had been so long since I used it and it was all dinged up by whomever stole it I had no idea if it was mine. So it was a big waste of everyone's time .


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Sibi, where is this "out there" with everyone keeping too much stuff? I'd call that America, lol. 

I'm sure there are hoarders in every town. It's sad, but we're so materialistic. I don't like living in clutter but I do like having some items! My dad was somewhat of a hoarder which made me go the opposite way.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

My husband said the same thing Sibi . The kids are really excited. My kids are so spread out in age it is really hard to find something they are all excited about though so I guess in that respect it is worth it.


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> You know, come to think of it, I picture you driving a pick up too. If I lived closer, I'd buy it from you. I've been wanting a truck, any truck for a while. My hubby is just a truck-kind of guy, you know? I may ha e to cut off soon. My phone is on critical battery. So, I just may die soon. We'll see.



How about hoping on a plane, meet Ken, get his truck and do a scenic drive home. You could stop and meet other folks on your way home. DEpending on your route you could go past Yvonne's, Kim's, Mel's and Kelly's (tortadise) for starters.




CtTortoiseMom said:


> So I went to the fish store and explained our predicament. They were horrified that this carnival condoned throwing out fish and said that they would take the gold fish off our hands in exchange for two tropical fish for each of the girls. So we bagged the 5 fish and brought them to the store.
> So now Lily has a tank for glo fish with black lights in it and T's tank is all cleaned out and has a small heater that we bought today in her tank and after a 5 day cycle they will get their two tropical fish. I really have know idea how this happened!!



So now you went from needing one large tank with no heater, which could be a cheap plastic tank outside to two tanks each with heaters and filters? Plus you went from hardy fish, to more delicate ones. Atleast for me, I can keep goldfish alive, when I had tropical fish it was a never ending cycle of having to buy new ones.

I do love the glo fish, but hate the fact that they get the glo from dye being injecting into them.


I am a bit of a hoarder (not like the folks on TV with dangerous pathways and tall stacks however). Just so hard to throw stuff away that might come in handy.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui, has a great idea. PDX is less than an hour from us, and we even have a guest room. We've got cold whether coats you could wear while you're here as well. Told told Ava, and she's even getting excited.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, come to think of it, I picture you driving a pick up too. If I lived closer, I'd buy it from you. I've been wanting a truck, any truck for a while. My hubby is just a truck-kind of guy, you know? I may ha e to cut off soon. My phone is on critical battery. So, I just may die soon. We'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about hoping on a plane, meet Ken, get his truck and do a scenic drive home. You could stop and meet other folks on your way home. DEpending on your route you could go past Yvonne's, Kim's, Mel's and Kelly's (tortadise) for starters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I went to the fish store and explained our predicament. They were horrified that this carnival condoned throwing out fish and said that they would take the gold fish off our hands in exchange for two tropical fish for each of the girls. So we bagged the 5 fish and brought them to the store.
> So now Lily has a tank for glo fish with black lights in it and T's tank is all cleaned out and has a small heater that we bought today in her tank and after a 5 day cycle they will get their two tropical fish. I really have know idea how this happened!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you went from needing one large tank with no heater, which could be a cheap plastic tank outside to two tanks each with heaters and filters? Plus you went from hardy fish, to more delicate ones. Atleast for me, I can keep goldfish alive, when I had tropical fish it was a never ending cycle of having to buy new ones.
> 
> I do love the glo fish, but hate the fact that they get the glo from dye being injecting into them.
> 
> 
> I am a bit of a hoarder (not like the folks on TV with dangerous pathways and tall stacks however). Just so hard to throw stuff away that might come in handy.
Click to expand...





Omg!! That's horrible! I had no idea they had dye injected into them! Fish might have it worse than tortoises and hermit crabs!!


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> cheap plastic tank outside to two tanks each with heaters and filters?
> Omg!! That's horrible! I had no idea they had dye injected into them! Fish might have it worse than tortoises and hermit crabs!!



I guess technically it's a gene they have placed in them, so they are genetically altered. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GloFish


----------



## sibi

I felt the same way when I was in my thirties. Funny thing, though, later in late, you may find that you turn into the very thing you tried to get away from. I'm really not a hoarder, but my place is not as neat as I use to keep it, partly because I'm older and sicker, and partly because there are other priorities in my life . I have a cleaning lady to do what I find difficult to do now. But, Kim, you are right about materialism.


RosieRedfoot said:


> Sibi, where is this "out there" with everyone keeping too much stuff? I'd call that America, lol.
> 
> I'm sure there are hoarders in every town. It's sad, but we're so materialistic. I don't like living in clutter but I do like having some items! My dad was somewhat of a hoarder which made me go the opposite way.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Maybe this is off topic, but I just ran across this and had to share;

Rules For Being a Man

Rule 1: Under no circumstances may two men share an umbrella.

Rule 2: It is ok for a man to cry under the following circumstances:

a. When a heroic dog dies to save its master.
b. The moment Angelina Jolie starts unbuttoning her blouse.
c. After wrecking your bossâ€™ car.
d. One hour, 12 minutes, 37 seconds into â€œThe Crying Gameâ€.

Rule 3: Any Man who brings a camera to a bachelor party may be legally killed and eaten by his buddies..

Rule 4: Unless he murdered someone in your family, you must bail a friend out of jail within 12 hours.

Rule 5: If youâ€™ve known a guy for more than 24 hours, his sister is off limits forever, unless you actually marry her.

Rule 6: Moaning about the brand of free beer in a buddyâ€™s fridge is forbidden. However, you may complain at will if the temperature is unsuitable.

Rule 7: No man shall ever be required to buy a birthday present for another man. In fact, even remembering your buddyâ€™s birthday is strictly optional.

Rule 8: On a road trip, the strongest bladder determines pit stops, not the weakest.

Rule 9: When stumbling upon other guys watching a sporting event, you may ask the score of the game in progress, but you may never ask whoâ€™s playing.

Rule 10: You may flatulate in front of a woman only after you have brought her to climax. If you trap her head under the covers for the purpose of flatulent entertainment, sheâ€™s officially your girlfriend. 

Rule 11: It is permissible to drink a fruity alcohol drink only when youâ€™re sunning on a tropical beachâ€¦ and itâ€™s delivered by a topless supermodelâ€¦ and itâ€™s free.

Rule 12: Only in situations of moral and/or physical peril are you allowed to kick another guy in the nuts.

Rule 13: Unless youâ€™re in prison, never fight partially clothed or naked.

Rule 14: Friends donâ€™t let friends wear Speedos. Ever.

Rule 15: If a manâ€™s fly is down, thatâ€™s his problem, you didnâ€™t see anything.

Rule 16: Women who claim they â€œlove to watch sportsâ€ must be treated as spies until they demonstrate knowledge of the game and the ability to drink as much as the other sports watchers.

Rule 17: A man in the company of a hot, suggestively dressed woman must remain sober enough to fight.

Rule 18: Never hesitate to reach for the last beer or the last slice of pizza, but not both, thatâ€™s just greedy.

Rule 19: If you compliment a guy on his six-pack, youâ€™d better be talking about his choice of beer.

Rule 20: Never join your girlfriend or wife in discussing a friend of yours, unless sheâ€™s withholding sex pending your response.

Rule 21: Phrases that may NOT be uttered to another man while lifting weights:

a. Yeah, Baby, Push it!
b. Câ€™mon, give me one more! Harder!
c. Another set and we can hit the showers!

Rule 22: Never talk to a man in a bathroom unless you are on equal footing: both urinating, both waiting in line, etc. For all other situations, an almost imperceptible nod is all the conversation you need.

Rule 23: Never allow a telephone conversation with a woman to go on longer than you are able to have sex with her. Keep a stopwatch by the phone. Hang up if necessary.

Rule 24: The morning after you and a girl who was formerly â€œjust a friendâ€ have carnal drunken monkey sex, the fact that youâ€™re feeling weird and guilty is no reason for you not to nail each other again before the discussion about what a big mistake it was.

Rule 25: It is acceptable for you to drive her car. It is not acceptable for her to drive yours.

Rule 26: Thou shall not buy a car or motorcycle in the colors of brown, pink, lime green, orange or sky blue.

Rule 27: The girl who replies to the question â€œWhat do you want for Christmas?â€ with â€œIf you loved me, youâ€™d know what I want!â€ gets an Xbox. End of story.

Rule 28: There is no reason for guys to watch Menâ€™s Figure Skating or Menâ€™s Gymnastics. Ever.


----------



## sibi

I wish I could really do that. If I weren't so sick, have exercise therapy, and have an opposing hubby, I'd do it in a heartbeat! I can't picture myself being alone driving through America, visiting all the people I talk to but never met in person. Heck, I may never go home again! Besides, who'd tale care of my babies? I thought I'd never say this, but I am stuck here until I die, unless I train and pay a teen to take care of my babies while I'm away. Now, that's a thought!


Cowboy_Ken said:


> Jacqui, has a great idea. PDX is less than an hour from us, and we even have a guest room. We've got cold whether coats you could wear while you're here as well. Told told Ava, and she's even getting excited.




Wow, Cowboy, that would discount 95% of all men in America. It's really hard to find a "real" man, ay?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sibi, it's our responsibility to teach young people how to properly care for our torts. Who will care for them properly when we go to the great restaurant in the sky?


----------



## Jacqui

Another option Sibi would for you to pay my plane fare to Ken's, you buy his truck, I drive it down to you, and you pay my way home.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I fit it pretty well. And there's nothing in there about complaining about eating too much bacon, yet I've over heard men say that. And that's just not right!


----------



## sibi

Well, the plan is that my hubby will care for them, and hire and someone to do what he can't or won't. Then, my son will take them when he joins me. My son's son (which isn't born yet) will carry on.
They plan to get a ranch someday and they are animal lovers.



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sibi, it's our responsibility to teach young people how to properly care for our torts. Who will care for them properly when we go to the great restaurant in the sky?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So your husband can do a practice run while you're getting the truck! I've got it all figured out.


----------



## sibi

That's really funny Jacqui...so, who will take care of all your critters while you're gallivanting all around America?


Jacqui said:


> Another option Sibi would for you to pay my plane fare to Ken's, you buy his truck, I drive it down to you, and you pay my way home.




Thou protest too much...



Cowboy_Ken said:


> I fit it pretty well. And there's nothing in there about complaining about eating too much bacon, yet I've over heard men say that. And that's just not right!


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> That's really funny Jacqui...so, who will take care of all your critters while you're gallivanting all around America?



My son. He has done it in the past and his summer job is only 45 mins away, so currently it wouldn't be much on him.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Holy crap! It's 93.2 I'm going back inside before I get grumpier.


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> I felt the same way when I was in my thirties. Funny thing, though, later in late, you may find that you turn into the very thing you tried to get away from. I'm really not a hoarder, but my place is not as neat as I use to keep it, partly because I'm older and sicker, and partly because there are other priorities in my life . I have a cleaning lady to do what I find difficult to do now. But, Kim, you are right about materialism.
> 
> 
> RosieRedfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sibi, where is this "out there" with everyone keeping too much stuff? I'd call that America, lol.
> 
> I'm sure there are hoarders in every town. It's sad, but we're so materialistic. I don't like living in clutter but I do like having some items! My dad was somewhat of a hoarder which made me go the opposite way.
Click to expand...


Mike is a paper hoarder but I like to throw stuff away and donate stuff I am not using. My house is clean but only when I am not working like a crazy woman


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Friends that have known me for 20+ years will ask if I'm, â€œstill hoarding tortoises" I just laugh at them and say, â€œ13 isn't hoarding"!


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> I wish I could really do that. If I weren't so sick, have exercise therapy, and have an opposing hubby, I'd do it in a heartbeat! I can't picture myself being alone driving through America, visiting all the people I talk to but never met in person. Heck, I may never go home again! Besides, who'd tale care of my babies? I thought I'd never say this, but I am stuck here until I die, unless I train and pay a teen to take care of my babies while I'm away. Now, that's a thought!
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui, has a great idea. PDX is less than an hour from us, and we even have a guest room. We've got cold whether coats you could wear while you're here as well. Told told Ava, and she's even getting excited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, Cowboy, that would discount 95% of all men in America. It's really hard to find a "real" man, ay?
Click to expand...



You can come pick me up too. 


Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sibi, it's our responsibility to teach young people how to properly care for our torts. Who will care for them properly when we go to the great restaurant in the sky?



I will be having a spawn for just that reason.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Grooooan, my belly hurts and I am so tired. I had to go to this fundraiser at Flatbread Pizza for my daughters play. I am not sure if flatbread is a chain or not but I am sure that it is horrible!! Omg! I go a few times a year for school related fundraising and every time I say I am never going back. This time, we were all shaking our heads and saying never again when we left. The good news is FroYo World was great as always. Sorry, I'm exhausted and this is really all I have to contribute.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



CtTortoiseMom said:


> Grooooan, my belly hurts and I am so tired. I had to go to this fundraiser at Flatbread Pizza for my daughters play. I am not sure if flatbread is a chain or not but I am sure that it is horrible!! Omg! I go a few times a year for school related fundraising and every time I say I am never going back. This time, we were all shaking our heads and saying never again when we left. The good news is FroYo World was great as always. Sorry, I'm exhausted and this is really all I have to contribute.



That sounds like my dinner, well the flat bread pizza, except mine was yummy. I made pizzas out of flat out, Greek dressing sauce, daiya shreds, chick peas, Israeli olives, and Yves grounds.  then for dessert i used oats, sugar, trail mix, fluff, and almond milk to make no bakes. 
I am sorry you feel bad. 
Woo hoo I have a intern I'm hiring. Then I can do what Ken said and call him Monica


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grooooan, my belly hurts and I am so tired. I had to go to this fundraiser at Flatbread Pizza for my daughters play. I am not sure if flatbread is a chain or not but I am sure that it is horrible!! Omg! I go a few times a year for school related fundraising and every time I say I am never going back. This time, we were all shaking our heads and saying never again when we left. The good news is FroYo World was great as always. Sorry, I'm exhausted and this is really all I have to contribute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds like my dinner, well the flat bread pizza, except mine was yummy. I made pizzas out of flat out, Greek dressing sauce, daiya shreds, chick peas, Israeli olives, and Yves grounds.  then for dessert i used oats, sugar, trail mix, fluff, and almond milk to make no bakes.
> I am sorry you feel bad.
> Woo hoo I have a intern I'm hiring. Then I can do what Ken said and call him Monica
Click to expand...


That sounds delish, I have been making cookies out of 2 bananas, 1 cup
Of oatmeal a heaping tablespoon of natural peanut butter and 1/2 cup of vegan chocolate chips. I put them on a baking sheet and cook them at 350 degrees for 15 minutes and they are soooo good!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I ratting Haagen-Dazs mocha almond with dark chocolate.


*eating.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I ratting Haagen-Dazs mocha almond with dark chocolate.
> 
> 
> *eating.




Yum, I still hear what my cheer leading coach used to say in high school "eating after 6 goes straight to your hips". That was probably the only rule I followed in high school and still do.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Men don't have hipsâ€¦or cheerleading coaches.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Men don't have hipsâ€¦or cheerleading coaches.



True that!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I usually never eat before 6 due to both of us working. Explains my hips then!


Ugh, too early... I worked 4-10:30pm last night and today I work 8a-5pm. It's like 24 hours of work with a nap between. Gonna be sooo tired tonight, lol.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

At least I got to use my coupons (and work discount)! I got a loaf of bread ($0.22), dozen eggs (free), organic baby spinach ($1.49), strawberries ($0.99), two Ben and Jerry's pints ($1.99), and two 90% off tote bags for $1 each. Soo I spent about $8 including tax on originally $35 of stuff. Woo! I'm so much better at saving money when it's my own


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Heck, me? I spend others money miserly and my own like big man on campus. I hate to see someone waste someone else's money.


You did very well.
Did I share the chipmunk story from two nights ago with everyone?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I don't recall the chipmunk story. 

I just am not a big shopper for being female. I buy clothes when I need them. I see people buying $200 of swimsuits for "this trip" and think to myself.. I've had my swimsuit for the past 6 or 7 years and it works just fine. Why waste all that money when no one else cares if you're wearing a different blue or aqua or dark blue suit this time around? 

I do need a new pair of work pants but don't want to spend full price.. My last pair I bought were $3 with the tags still on.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I enjoy Karen spending money. She's happy, I'm happy.


Before the chipmunk story, enjoy this;




So night before last, our cats caught themselves a chipmunk. Karen has a soft spot for chipmunks, (unbeknown to me) and starts working to save it. She freed it from one cat, it ran about 50 feet, and another cat pounced on it. Karen now is calling for my assistance, she gets it away from the second cat and said chipmunk hauls off towards the woods on the side of our pasture. The woods are a good 100 feet away, and Karen is wanting me to run? I head in that direction,(not running) and a third cat intercepts it. So I'm over there, keeping my body between the cat and the chipmunk, it's twilight out, and the chipmunk is kinda hard to see in the grass. 
Next thing I know, the little, (foul word) is running up my leg! I'm not talking about my pant leg. He was scaling my leg! I felt his little claws. I start stomping my foot, shaking him loose while wilting flowers with my language and when he falls out, I tell Karen, â€œI'm done, he's on his own!" She says, â€œare you yelling at me?" I respond, â€œyou didn't have his claws on your leg!" 
There was some joke about nuts, and the little fatherless rodent was saved. Fun, huh?


----------



## Jacqui

Good thing that story didn't get any nuttier!   Glad the 'monk got away. Just think of the stories he now able to tell his little "monkins. 

There must be something in the air, because I tried to hurt myself again today. Wasn't as scary as the other day or as damaging, I just got a headache out of it. Was watering new plantings in enclosures and ones waiting to get planted. I went under the old mulberry tree and was concentrating on where the water was going, not paying attention to the tree. I ran smack dab into the thick end of a branch I had previously removed branches and leaves off of. It hurt and gave me a headache.  I think the tree and I are now even. 


Kim, I saw this today and thought of you:


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Looks photoshopped to me. Sorry, I've been reading too many other posts â€¦


----------



## Jacqui

Yeah, but nobody is trying to pass this off as real.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

LOLOLOL


----------



## Jacqui

Think I am going to do another hobo meal on the grill tonight. I was given a couple of peppers today and I am thinking of taking one of the green ones and adding it in with the hamburger, tater, and onions. Then I can mow and do some more watering, without having to watch supper cook.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Shoot, it's 91.4 right now here. No outside cooking for me.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

91 is when we do our outside cooking because that means no heating up the house! 

Lol poor gerbils, even if it is fake


----------



## Jacqui

When it gets hot, no indoor cooking for me either. If it wasn't for having to fill a catfood feeder in the kitchen, I would not even been going in there these last few weeks (okay maybe a month). Everything is either in the garage frig or out by the grill. Except when I come inside and go online, I am not in the house at all on the nights I sleep outside.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

2 words - forced air it's 78-80 in the house!


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



CtTortoiseMom said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grooooan, my belly hurts and I am so tired. I had to go to this fundraiser at Flatbread Pizza for my daughters play. I am not sure if flatbread is a chain or not but I am sure that it is horrible!! Omg! I go a few times a year for school related fundraising and every time I say I am never going back. This time, we were all shaking our heads and saying never again when we left. The good news is FroYo World was great as always. Sorry, I'm exhausted and this is really all I have to contribute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds like my dinner, well the flat bread pizza, except mine was yummy. I made pizzas out of flat out, Greek dressing sauce, daiya shreds, chick peas, Israeli olives, and Yves grounds.  then for dessert i used oats, sugar, trail mix, fluff, and almond milk to make no bakes.
> I am sorry you feel bad.
> Woo hoo I have a intern I'm hiring. Then I can do what Ken said and call him Monica
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That sounds delish, I have been making cookies out of 2 bananas, 1 cup
> Of oatmeal a heaping tablespoon of natural peanut butter and 1/2 cup of vegan chocolate chips. I put them on a baking sheet and cook them at 350 degrees for 15 minutes and they are soooo good!
Click to expand...


I will have to try that. I am allergic to none of that and I can rarely say that


----------



## Jacqui

My two words would be: it's free! (well sorta cheating two words)


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



RosieRedfoot said:


> At least I got to use my coupons (and work discount)! I got a loaf of bread ($0.22), dozen eggs (free), organic baby spinach ($1.49), strawberries ($0.99), two Ben and Jerry's pints ($1.99), and two 90% off tote bags for $1 each. Soo I spent about $8 including tax on originally $35 of stuff. Woo! I'm so much better at saving money when it's my own



I love saving money on stuff




Cowboy_Ken said:


> I enjoy Karen spending money. She's happy, I'm happy.
> 
> 
> Before the chipmunk story, enjoy this;
> 
> 
> 
> So night before last, our cats caught themselves a chipmunk. Karen has a soft spot for chipmunks, (unbeknown to me) and starts working to save it. She freed it from one cat, it ran about 50 feet, and another cat pounced on it. Karen now is calling for my assistance, she gets it away from the second cat and said chipmunk hauls off towards the woods on the side of our pasture. The woods are a good 100 feet away, and Karen is wanting me to run? I head in that direction,(not running) and a third cat intercepts it. So I'm over there, keeping my body between the cat and the chipmunk, it's twilight out, and the chipmunk is kinda hard to see in the grass.
> Next thing I know, the little, (foul word) is running up my leg! I'm not talking about my pant leg. He was scaling my leg! I felt his little claws. I start stomping my foot, shaking him loose while wilting flowers with my language and when he falls out, I tell Karen, â€œI'm done, he's on his own!" She says, â€œare you yelling at me?" I respond, â€œyou didn't have his claws on your leg!"
> There was some joke about nuts, and the little fatherless rodent was saved. Fun, huh?






Aww you are a hero




Jacqui said:


> When it gets hot, not indoor cooking for me either. If it wasn't for having to fill a catfood feeder in the kitchen, I would not even been going in there these last few weeks (okay maybe a month). Everything is either in the garage frig or out by the grill. Except when I come inside and go online, I am not in the house at all on the nights I sleep outside.



Mikey took me out for dinner cuz i have been working so hard.
I found all the evidence today 
Yet again I earned my keep.


----------



## poison

Hello


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



poison said:


> Hello



Hi


----------



## RosieRedfoot

You couldn't sleep outside here. Random torrential rain, super high humidity (cools down to about 80), and so many mosquitoes you'd end up one swollen blob! 

Seriously, 5 minutes outside topping off car fluid levels ended in 9 mosquito bites!


They're the striped mosquitoes too. So here's hoping I don't get dengue fever or west nile!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ooh look what I did;

http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/pet/3955433809.html


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Mikey took me out for dinner cuz i have been working so hard.
> I found all the evidence today
> Yet again I earned my keep.



Tell Mikey he get's a high five from me.  Evidence as in why thr ste is having problems or ??




RosieRedfoot said:


> You couldn't sleep outside here. Random torrential rain, super high humidity (cools down to about 80), and so many mosquitoes you'd end up one swollen blob!



We have some pretty high humidity here too. I only stay out on nights with enough breeze to help keep them away and I have my bug spray. It's dry so not a lot of good breeding grounds around right now. In my own pools I use the 'skeeter doughnuts or packages or keep water dumped out and/or moving. I do think it helps. Now at the other house, the 'skeeters are really bad and I never work out there in the evening or early am and would not sleep out down there either.




poison said:


> Hello



Hey Poi!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

They're bad even mid day here. It can be 95 degrees and full sun and they still swarm. I have a few neighbors who don't maintain their yards so I bet they have standing water in buckets or gutters. 

Not quite as vicious as the swarms of them in Alaska. My poor dog at the time insisted on lying outside in the sun and one time her eyelid edges were nearly swollen shut because it was the thinner furred spot where they could get blood. 

I read an article about how killing off all mosquitoes wouldn't affect any one species (other than blood borne pathogens and things like heartworm) since there's not one species that solely relies on mosquitoes. Sure a lot of reptiles and other insects do eat mosquitoes but they also eat flies, gnats, etc. I doubt it would have no impact since everything is connected but was an interesting read. I can't say I'd miss mosquitoes though....


----------



## poison

Sad cloudy day


----------



## Jacqui

It's a happy happy cloudy day here!! I have been looking forward to having a cloudy day (ie lower heat levels), plus as a bonus this one brought some rain with it.


----------



## poison

Its just cloudy with no rain 


Lesson learned, do not drink a 5 hour energy if you don't have anything to do.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

It is 58 degrees here!! It's so strange, im freezing and yesterday i got sunburned so wearing a hoody is kind of painful. 
I just ordered a chocolate fountain that come's with a chocolatier for my daughters 14th B'day party!


----------



## Jacqui

I would think they would have fun with that chocolate mess.  So what all are you going to have for them to coat in chocolate? 

Poi even with no rain, I love cloudy days (atleast when it's summer time, they do get tiresome day after day like in the spring)


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> I would think they would have fun with that chocolate mess.  So what all are you going to have for them to coat in chocolate?
> 
> Poi even with no rain, I love cloudy days (atleast when it's summer time, they do get tiresome day after day like in the spring)



Cheesecake bites, marshmallows rolled in hazel nut & cocoa powder, pineapples, strawberries, apples and mini brownie bites. I'll be hanging at the fountain if anyone needs me!!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I'll see you there! 

I deep cleaned the bathroom, worked on staining the new coffee table top/legs, took a shower, and have been making dinner/cleaning the kitchen. Making Parmesan chicken (in a white wine butter sauce), strawberry poppyseed spinach salad, and white shell pasta. Not the healthiest combination buuut so tasty!


----------



## jaizei

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grooooan, my belly hurts and I am so tired. I had to go to this fundraiser at Flatbread Pizza for my daughters play. I am not sure if flatbread is a chain or not but I am sure that it is horrible!! Omg! I go a few times a year for school related fundraising and every time I say I am never going back. This time, we were all shaking our heads and saying never again when we left. The good news is FroYo World was great as always. Sorry, I'm exhausted and this is really all I have to contribute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds like my dinner, well the flat bread pizza, except mine was yummy. I made pizzas out of flat out, Greek dressing sauce, daiya shreds, chick peas, Israeli olives, and Yves grounds.  then for dessert i used oats, sugar, trail mix, fluff, and almond milk to make no bakes.
> I am sorry you feel bad.
> Woo hoo I have a intern I'm hiring. Then I can do what Ken said and call him Monica
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That sounds delish, I have been making cookies out of 2 bananas, 1 cup
> Of oatmeal a heaping tablespoon of natural peanut butter and 1/2 cup of vegan chocolate chips. I put them on a baking sheet and cook them at 350 degrees for 15 minutes and they are soooo good!
Click to expand...


Kinda reminds me of 'icecream' made from bananas.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I saw someone else post the banana ice cream idea on pinterest so I decided to try it. I had 3 bananas in the freezer and wasn't feeling like baking and heating up the house. I added in strawberries (and whipped cream on top). It tasted more like a banana strawberry smoothie, not like ice cream. Was good, but like turkey bacon is to real bacon, it's just not the same.


----------



## Jacqui

Looks good!


----------



## pdrobber

hello


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> hello



Hey Stranger! How was the birthday?


----------



## pdrobber

My birthday was great, I went out to a nice Italian dinner with friends. The following night I went out to dinner with family.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mikey took me out for dinner cuz i have been working so hard.
> I found all the evidence today
> Yet again I earned my keep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell Mikey he get's a high five from me.  Evidence as in why thr ste is having problems or ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieRedfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You couldn't sleep outside here. Random torrential rain, super high humidity (cools down to about 80), and so many mosquitoes you'd end up one swollen blob!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have some pretty high humidity here too. I only stay out on nights with enough breeze to help keep them away and I have my bug spray. It's dry so not a lot of good breeding grounds around right now. In my own pools I use the 'skeeter doughnuts or packages or keep water dumped out and/or moving. I do think it helps. Now at the other house, the 'skeeters are really bad and I never work out there in the evening or early am and would not sleep out down there either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Poi!
Click to expand...




Someone tried to do something naughty today and I shut them down like a freight train.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

jaizei said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grooooan, my belly hurts and I am so tired. I had to go to this fundraiser at Flatbread Pizza for my daughters play. I am not sure if flatbread is a chain or not but I am sure that it is horrible!! Omg! I go a few times a year for school related fundraising and every time I say I am never going back. This time, we were all shaking our heads and saying never again when we left. The good news is FroYo World was great as always. Sorry, I'm exhausted and this is really all I have to contribute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds like my dinner, well the flat bread pizza, except mine was yummy. I made pizzas out of flat out, Greek dressing sauce, daiya shreds, chick peas, Israeli olives, and Yves grounds.  then for dessert i used oats, sugar, trail mix, fluff, and almond milk to make no bakes.
> I am sorry you feel bad.
> Woo hoo I have a intern I'm hiring. Then I can do what Ken said and call him Monica
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That sounds delish, I have been making cookies out of 2 bananas, 1 cup
> Of oatmeal a heaping tablespoon of natural peanut butter and 1/2 cup of vegan chocolate chips. I put them on a baking sheet and cook them at 350 degrees for 15 minutes and they are soooo good!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kinda reminds me of 'icecream' made from bananas.
Click to expand...

Very cool, I'm going to try this!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Has anybody checked this book out? The yellow foot on the cover is enough to make me cringe

.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

The shell could be much worse but definitely not the ideal "poster child" for proper care. My Rosie has some pyramiding and although she's now on a proper diet with proper climate, it hasn't gone away and will take quite a while to lessen as the new growth smooths out. 

I'll have to look and see if the used book store has any tortoise books in their pet section.. I'm sure they'd be cringe worthy.

I should go to sleep but only 11 minutes until my paycheck shows up in my account!


----------



## Jacqui

RosieRedfoot said:


> I should go to sleep but only 11 minutes until my paycheck shows up in my account!



And your eager to spend it?


----------



## jaizei

RosieRedfoot said:


> The shell could be much worse but definitely not the ideal "poster child" for proper care. My Rosie has some pyramiding and although she's now on a proper diet with proper climate, it hasn't gone away and will take quite a while to lessen as the new growth smooths out.
> 
> I'll have to look and see if the used book store has any tortoise books in their pet section.. I'm sure they'd be cringe worthy.
> 
> I should go to sleep but only 11 minutes until my paycheck shows up in my account!



Does it really show up right after midnight? Back when I had a regular paycheck, the direct deposits always varied as to when they would show up. It was pretty much anytime after midnight to (usually) 6 am. Occasionally not until 9 or 10am.


----------



## Jacqui

Don't know about her's, but I just checked and Jeff's hasn't dropped yet.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Actually no, most is going into savings to gain interest and have for emergencies/helping with future mortgage payments but I do need more dog heartworm meds and a pair of work pants. 

Still hasn't shown up. It's usually there by 1am but no luck on that so I'm going to sleep. Gnite!


----------



## Jacqui

The needing more dog and cat food sounds like around here.  It's the first thing out of each and every paycheck (sometimes the only thing  ).


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I bought dog food in bulk last payday when I had a 10% off coupon so I don't need more yet. But in a few days I need to buy dog heartworm prevention. It never ends! 

I realize in 2 days my boyfriend makes what I do in 2 weeks. Sure I'm only part time, but I guess I should have been better at math!

Yesterday I was so productive, and today I feel so lazy. I even deep cleaned the kitchen after finding bugs in my cornmeal... I had my flour and sugars in airtight containers so they were spared. I then went on to organize all the cabinets and fridge too.


$100 for 8 months worth of 2 dogs' flea/tick meds and then $42 for 2 pairs of work/potential zoo internship pants. Yay coupons! I love using retailmenot for online shopping. Seriously, got 50% off the pants! 

Now I hoard the rest of my money unless serious need arises, lol.


----------



## Kerryann

Happy Friday.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Would be much happier if I didn't have to work Friday through Tuesday!


----------



## Kerryann

Yuck on that schedule. My plan, and I'm cursing myself, is to not work this weekend.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Yuck on that schedule. My plan, and I'm cursing myself, is to not work this weekend.



Only way that will work is turn off your phone and give it to Mikey to keep for you til Sunday night... late Sunday night.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yuck on that schedule. My plan, and I'm cursing myself, is to not work this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only way that will work is turn off your phone and give it to Mikey to keep for you til Sunday night... late Sunday night.
Click to expand...


Yah right, I'd be worried about my site.  So far so good though. I did a bunch of work to the site this week so here's to hoping the bad things are done.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I wish I had the luxury of not working weekends but that's where I make most my hours and therefore most my paycheck. 

I wish the zoos internship was paid, lol. If only... Then I'd make more than I do now I bet which is kinda sad.


----------



## Jacqui

*Morning!​*


----------



## Kerryann

Good morning. 
Its 67 and rainy today. My plan was to kayak all day. 
This is our anniversary weekend. We have been married 7 years.


----------



## Jacqui

Congrats! Here's to the next seven years and all the ones after that.

I just looked at our temps here. *shock* It's only 56 out there.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Congrats! 52.5 here. Yesterday, we had a high of 95. This is some swing. Nice and clear though.


----------



## Kerryann

Thanks guys
I am really feeling whiny about the cold. I wanted 85 and sunny


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I think this is Karen's and my 7th as well. 
I should probably figure that out before she reads this and calls me out for not knowing...LOL


Okâ€¦okâ€¦8th!!'


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> I think this is Karen's and my 7th as well.
> I should probably figure that out before she reads this and calls me out for not knowing...LOL
> 
> 
> Okâ€¦okâ€¦8th!!'





Where did you go to figure that out


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Congrats on 7 years Kerryann! 
My SIL & her hubs anniversary is today and they are celebrating their 22nd year together .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann said:


> Framed wedding invitation on the bedroom wall. Lol.
> My in-laws just celebrated their 60th. I accuse my FIL of marrying my MIL when she was 12! That always starts a fight because he says he had to teach her everything she knows, and her saying oh bullsh_t.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I just overheard on the news about some folks that came home from vacation to find their house keys didn't work and every room in the house empty. It would seem a malfunction on a GPS indicated their house was foreclosed on and so the bank moved in and â€œcleaned" it out. It should have been across the street. I hope there's plenty of compensation involved with this one.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I just overheard on the news about some folks that came home from vacation to find their house keys didn't work and every room in the house empty. It would seem a malfunction on a GPS indicated their house was foreclosed on and so the bank moved in and â€œcleaned" it out. It should have been across the street. I hope there's plenty of compensation involved with this one.



Did you see the one where the folks came home to find their home had been leveled? It was the next door house that the city was to bulldoze. This home had been in the family for several generations. I think I saw this like a week, maybe two on yahoo.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Really sad. I did see that one but I'm sure I can find it.


*didnt.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Hi all from a duck pin bowling ally at midnight. My oldest daughter is in a summer play and every night after their production is over they do something to celebrate. The only problem is she is the yoingest kid in a play with high school & college kids, so here I am the only parent with a bunch of kids at midnight. Yay! Anyone there? This isn't over until 1:30.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hahaha


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hahaha



Waaaa;(. I just realized something that hadn't occurred to me before this..... I'M OLD!!!!!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I realize that every morning. A couple weeks back, I went to a baseball game with my baby girl daughter, and she brought us each back a beer. I felt old then.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I realize that every morning. A couple weeks back, I went to a baseball game with my baby girl daughter, and she brought us each back a beer. I felt old then.



Whoa, yep, that's old!! I feel better now!!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Lol I was excited about coupons for $1 off meat... Made me feel old too. 

Work was crazy today. Like, holy cow does everyone and their cousin need to go shopping today and today only? Was hectic and very tiring especially since I'm kind of a cros-trained person who also gets called on by my peers to make semi "executive" decisions such as items with no price, coupon policy, answering weird questions, checking on the restroom, covering people's breaks, etc. But, one of my coworkers and I were talking about schooling, etc. and she knows a customer that comes in a lot who is a manager at the zoo and said next time she sees her in she'll introduce us. Guess she's been known to steal people from work to join the zoo team, lol.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

RosieRedfoot said:


> Lol I was excited about coupons for $1 off meat... Made me feel old too.
> 
> Work was crazy today. Like, holy cow does everyone and their cousin need to go shopping today and today only? Was hectic and very tiring especially since I'm kind of a cros-trained person who also gets called on by my peers to make semi "executive" decisions such as items with no price, coupon policy, answering weird questions, checking on the restroom, covering people's breaks, etc. But, one of my coworkers and I were talking about schooling, etc. and she knows a customer that comes in a lot who is a manager at the zoo and said next time she sees her in she'll introduce us. Guess she's been known to steal people from work to join the zoo team, lol.


Wow, that is great! I went to Target today for the Panera black bean soup in the freezer section and left with a whole bunch of stuff I didn't need!!

BTW- as of 20 minutes ago my oldest child is 14!! I never say her name because it is unique and she is in the Internet world so I will just say Happy Birthday T!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I was/am proud when she started buying a house, the beer was a reality check for me. Not so much how old I am, but that my baby girl is a woman now. 
The zoo connection would be most excellent. I'll keep my fingers crossed. 
Happy birthday child whose name is represented as T.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I never legally drank. But, as an adult I have purchased wine snd beer a few times for dinner parties and it still feels strange!!


I was behind a lady at Target and she bought over $100 worth of lingerie. I though she was pretty brave, I'm always careful with what I buy at Target because I always run into someone I know there. 

Hello? Anyone home? Is everyone snug under their CHE's???


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I don't really buy anything but occasional food at target. It's even weirder when it's a friend ringing up something like preparation h or something (not saying I need prep H but same idea)... 

My discount I get is only 10%, so a lot of times things are still cheaper either online, at the grocery store, or *gasp* Walmart. I'm such a traitor, lol. But in reality all big box stores are full of equally underpaid workers and essentially throwaway stuff from China...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

If I need something embarrassing I get it at the pharmacy...in the next town over!!

I am sitting in my car in a city at 1am. This is what the first hour of having a 14 year old is like!


The only time I ever go into the city is to go to the Children's hospital and this is what I always wonder... Why is everyone on bikes? There are so many people out right now, riding bikes it is crazy! Where are they going? I assume it cannot be anyplace good but I could be wrong.


----------



## Kerryann

I am here now 
OMG what happened to their stuff? Here i have seen the banks put it out on the front lawn.
Omg such long marriages. 
Ken I forget secondary level anniversaries like what date we got engaged and what date we first said we love each other and get in trouble.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Our only other anniversary that we know is the weekend of my in laws anniversary is the weekend Karen's side of the family got to meet my daughter and myself for the first time. We all rented a big house in a resort community and spent the weekend together. Lucky for me, they all liked me. Karen has four big brother in laws.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Our only other anniversary that we know is the weekend of my in laws anniversary is the weekend Karen's side of the family got to meet my daughter and myself for the first time. We all rented a big house in a resort community and spent the weekend together. Lucky for me, they all liked me. Karen has four big brother in laws.



Ha my family disliked Mikey for a long time. They tolerate him now. They dislike the thing I like most about him. He is honest and probably too honest.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Why are you up so late on a Sat night? I hope it is a fun reason!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

I'm always trying to learn about my tortises Evan if its late at night(wile I'm watching mash on tv)


----------



## Jacqui

*Good Morning!​*

I hope you all have a wonderful day... and Erin, you are not old, the best is yet to come! I am going to go rush and do my "have to do" chores, so I can go met my hubby for a quick date (WalMart to get his pills being the high point!  No lunch is the high point, WM is just the required part). Then back home to try to play catch up with doing the rest of the chores. So each of you have an awesome fun filled day!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Good Morning! 
Jacqui, I hope you & the hubs have a great day!! Actually, I hope all of you have a wonderful relaxing Sunday! For me it is the last day of the play and one more party! If any of you lived close you would all be invited to Beauty & The Beast, the musical and you could come see me working concession. 

Dagny would kill me if she knew I was telling you this... This morning I was taking her out at like 6am and we walked to her potty spot around the side of the house and came upon a huge bunny! Dagny backed up and ran back up on the deck and through the back door so fast it was like a cartoon. Now, every time I try and take her out she whines and pants!! I finally got her to go out the garage door and she went potty in the middle of the driveway!! BIGGEST baby EVER!!


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



CtTortoiseMom said:


> Why are you up so late on a Sat night? I hope it is a fun reason!



I was up watching a movie about body snatching aliens


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

So today is the last day of the play. I have thoroughly enjoyed dressing up every night. I always wear either shorts and a t-shirt or jeans and a t-shirt or sweatshirt. So here is my last outfit and I will retire my dressy clothes until the next wedding funeral or play I need to go to

Full outfit...


Black & pink lace dress
Pattern up close


& pink Mary Jane peep toe wedges!!



Sorry about the selfie over load!


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



CtTortoiseMom said:


> So today is the last day of the play. I have thoroughly enjoyed dressing up every night. I always wear either shorts and a t-shirt or jeans and a t-shirt or sweatshirt. So here is my last outfit and I will retire my dressy clothes until the next wedding funeral or play I need to go to
> 
> Full outfit...
> 
> Black & pink lace dress
> Pattern up close
> 
> & pink Mary Jane peep toe wedges!!
> 
> 
> Sorry about the selfie over load!



Very cute outfit. I love dressing up too.
Today I went out and planted a ton of plants, transplanted some irises, and weeded all the beds. I was out there for hours and it was pouring. My neighbor came out when the weather broke and I was a huge clothed, muddy, wet mess. My drawers were barely staying on cuz they were huge muddy and wet. But I want pulling them up after what happened last time aka booty poison ivy


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

An I the only one watching the show, â€œNaked and Afraid"?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> So today is the last day of the play. I have thoroughly enjoyed dressing up every night. I always wear either shorts and a t-shirt or jeans and a t-shirt or sweatshirt. So here is my last outfit and I will retire my dressy clothes until the next wedding funeral or play I need to go to
> 
> Full outfit...
> 
> Black & pink lace dress
> Pattern up close
> 
> & pink Mary Jane peep toe wedges!!
> 
> 
> Sorry about the selfie over load!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very cute outfit. I love dressing up too.
> Today I went out and planted a ton of plants, transplanted some irises, and weeded all the beds. I was out there for hours and it was pouring. My neighbor came out when the weather broke and I was a huge clothed, muddy, wet mess. My drawers were barely staying on cuz they were huge muddy and wet. But I want pulling them up after what happened last time aka booty poison ivy
Click to expand...

Hahaha! Booty poison ivy! Some people need gardening gloves or shoes, you need a gardening belt?


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



CtTortoiseMom said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> So today is the last day of the play. I have thoroughly enjoyed dressing up every night. I always wear either shorts and a t-shirt or jeans and a t-shirt or sweatshirt. So here is my last outfit and I will retire my dressy clothes until the next wedding funeral or play I need to go to
> 
> Full outfit...
> 
> Black & pink lace dress
> Pattern up close
> 
> & pink Mary Jane peep toe wedges!!
> 
> 
> Sorry about the selfie over load!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very cute outfit. I love dressing up too.
> Today I went out and planted a ton of plants, transplanted some irises, and weeded all the beds. I was out there for hours and it was pouring. My neighbor came out when the weather broke and I was a huge clothed, muddy, wet mess. My drawers were barely staying on cuz they were huge muddy and wet. But I want pulling them up after what happened last time aka booty poison ivy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha! Booty poison ivy! Some people beed gardening gloves or shoes, you need a gardening belt?
Click to expand...


Yes i do. Last time I tied this khaki tie on belt on but i didn't tie it tight enough .


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> An I the only one watching the show, â€œNaked and Afraid"?



Thank goodness for punctuation or I would have thought you were watching a show while being naked and afraid. I have never heard of the show, is it good? 

My new favorite show is "Orange is the new black" on Netflix.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> An I the only one watching the show, â€œNaked and Afraid"?



I'm watching project runway. I love Tim Gunn and I miss Michael Kors


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It's a show on the Discovery channel where 2 outdoor survival specialists are put in a remote area for 21 days. 1 man and 1 woman. They have nothing and must survive. I find it entertaining. Usually the man is all tough guy macho going into it, yet typically they break first.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> An I the only one watching the show, â€œNaked and Afraid"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm watching project runway. I love Tim Gunn and I miss Michael Kors
Click to expand...


I don't watch the show but I love most Michael Kors stuff!!


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> It's a show on the Discovery channel where 2 outdoor survival specialists are put in a remote area for 21 days. 1 man and 1 woman. They have nothing and must survive. I find it entertaining. Usually the man is all tough guy macho going into it, yet typically they break first.



I watched it once and that's what happened that show also.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> It's a show on the Discovery channel where 2 outdoor survival specialists are put in a remote area for 21 days. 1 man and 1 woman. They have nothing and must survive. I find it entertaining. Usually the man is all tough guy macho going into it, yet typically they break first.



I love those survival shows and am really into the new bear grills one.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Thinking of putting in an application for a small mammal keeper position at the zoo. It's been up for a month. I have the education requirements and some experience, just not the gorilla experience they prefer... But they do say to apply to jobs even if you lack ALL the recommended requirements because you may be most qualified of everyone.. 

Would also be nice to get paid just shy of double what I get now, lol. 

Soo looking forward to being done with work for 2 days after 2pm tomorrow. This weekend was insanely busy.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

RosieRedfoot said:


> small mammal keeper position at the zoo, just not the gorilla experience they prefer...



Gorilla and small animal just don't seem to be in the same category to me. But then horse and chipmunk don't either. Maybe it's just me?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Yeah.. But they also lump elephants in with alpaca/zebra/horse care as hoofed mammals even though they aren't hooved.


Elephants aren't hoofed, that is.


----------



## pugsandkids

Hey all! Looks like everyone is fairly well, birthdays, anniversaries, and new job opportunities!

I'm up late having a small panic attack  Tomorrow my youngest goes to his first sleep away camp, and I have three days to look at NW OR colleges with my oldest! Aahghh...

We have major fires in Southern Oregon, so even the big city Portland air is a great respite.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

pugsandkids said:


> Hey all! Looks like everyone is fairly well, birthdays, anniversaries, and new job opportunities!
> 
> I'm up late having a small panic attack  Tomorrow my youngest goes to his first sleep away camp, and I have three days to look at NW OR colleges with my oldest! Aahghh...
> 
> We have major fires in Southern Oregon, so even the big city Portland air is a great respite.



Portland is getting smoke blown through the gorge from the fires burning over east and in Washington. What does your kid want to major in?


----------



## Jacqui

Today is one of those "be careful what you wish for days". Last night when I got home from seeing my hubby, I started to plant some clearance plants. Digging was hard, so I decided to do some watering, plus wait for the possible rain to loosen the dirt a bit. We have now had well over an inch of rain and it's still going strong. Guess maybe no enclosure work for me today. After having been doing a lot of goofing off this last week, that's not such a great thing. Plus I am thinking, it might have been wise to last night to have done some of that dirt moving...


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I need to come up with a introductory message... I'm tired from working all day so I'm thinking I'll work on the application tomorrow on my day off when my mind is refreshed. Don't want to put out a crappy application. I think I'll be applying for both the gorilla/small mammal as well as the elephant/African mammals. I do have some horse and cow experience as well as with small exotics, so I just lack the primate and elephant experience directly. But, always worth just applying because even if I get turned down for both I can still do an internship to get that needed experience for next time positions open up. The zoo is expanding and adding more enclosures so there should be more opportunities in the near-ish future. Something like the addition of 5 million in renovations/exhibits opening up. 


As for work, I got some free target stuffed dogs today. One's dressed like Snow White, one's wearing red and khaki, and another is their summer one which is wearing swimming flippers and is made out of that water toy mesh material. We get credit (basically tokens like Chuck E Cheese) for signing people up for the store credit/debit card and today I got 4 people to sign up so I got prizes. Most days we get 5-10 people for the entire store and I got 4 out of the 5 so the managers were happy. I didn't really talk anyone into them, everyone came up and was like, "Can I sign up for one here?". I don't like forcing people into signing up for cards but when they're willing and I get praises from my bosses sure I'll do it!

We're supposedly getting a large thunderstorm passing through the area, but it's more like 15 miles south of us so it's still sunny and 92 degrees here. I should take Rosie outside for some sun but I know then it'll start raining and/or the mosquitoes will devour me. Most likely the latter. 

I need to work on staining the coffee table top/legs again and so I'm hoping the rain stays away so that it can cure properly and not bubble up or anything. But really depends if I have the energy. Feeling tired after working late all weekend then the early shift today.


Here's my target dog collection so far:


----------



## Kerryann

RosieRedfoot said:


> Thinking of putting in an application for a small mammal keeper position at the zoo. It's been up for a month. I have the education requirements and some experience, just not the gorilla experience they prefer... But they do say to apply to jobs even if you lack ALL the recommended requirements because you may be most qualified of everyone..
> 
> Would also be nice to get paid just shy of double what I get now, lol.
> 
> Soo looking forward to being done with work for 2 days after 2pm tomorrow. This weekend was insanely busy.



Throw your hat in the ring.  It wont hurt to try.


Do any of you hear this?
http://www.nbcnews.com/science/mysterious-hum-driving-people-crazy-around-world-6C10760872

Erin, I love Michael Kors too but he is obsessed with leather and I can't do that.


----------



## Kerryann

Do I want a box turtle?? Do I want one?? hmmm omg.. a boxy might be nice right? eek


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Do I want a box turtle?? Do I want one?? hmmm omg.. a boxy might be nice right? eek



This comes up because...?


----------



## pugsandkids

Cowboy_Ken said:


> pugsandkids said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey all! Looks like everyone is fairly well, birthdays, anniversaries, and new job opportunities!
> 
> I'm up late having a small panic attack  Tomorrow my youngest goes to his first sleep away camp, and I have three days to look at NW OR colleges with my oldest! Aahghh...
> 
> We have major fires in Southern Oregon, so even the big city Portland air is a great respite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Portland is getting smoke blown through the gorge from the fires burning over east and in Washington. What does your kid want to major in?
Click to expand...


I don't notice any smoke right now, it's such a huge difference. We are getting lots of info about friends having to evac, 21,000 acres, 2% contained, and that's just the Douglas Complex...

Ethann wants to be a Dr. But we are looking at all options so he gets a good feel. Linfield tomorrow!


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do I want a box turtle?? Do I want one?? hmmm omg.. a boxy might be nice right? eek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This comes up because...?
Click to expand...


A local rescue Suburban Jungle has one that needs a home. Apparently he doesn't play well with others. 




pugsandkids said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pugsandkids said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey all! Looks like everyone is fairly well, birthdays, anniversaries, and new job opportunities!
> 
> I'm up late having a small panic attack  Tomorrow my youngest goes to his first sleep away camp, and I have three days to look at NW OR colleges with my oldest! Aahghh...
> 
> We have major fires in Southern Oregon, so even the big city Portland air is a great respite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Portland is getting smoke blown through the gorge from the fires burning over east and in Washington. What does your kid want to major in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't notice any smoke right now, it's such a huge difference. We are getting lots of info about friends having to evac, 21,000 acres, 2% contained, and that's just the Douglas Complex...
> 
> Ethann wants to be a Dr. But we are looking at all options so he gets a good feel. Linfield tomorrow!
Click to expand...


Eek my clara bell is moving to portland in a week.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> A local rescue Suburban Jungle has one that needs a home. Apparently he doesn't play well with others.



I think that is the same place/guy I was suppose to be getting a couple of tortoises from. He doesn't ship, but Kristina was going to get them for me (with his knowledge) and then ship them to me. That was just before she pretty much vanished. 

I think he would fit into your home well.


----------



## Kerryann

I have hip cancer. I'm turning 40 and I have this hard thing in my hip and no it's not my bone. Mike says it's not hip cancer but I say when I get something it's weird and rare


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> I have hip cancer. I'm turning 40 and I have this hard thing in my hip and no it's not my bone. Mike says it's not hip cancer but I say when I get something it's weird and rare



Do not look for trouble and do not think the worse. Instead go see a Dr and find out what it really is, then you can stress over it.   

P.S. Turning 40 is not something big and bad, geesh girl you have already lived through much worse things.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have hip cancer. I'm turning 40 and I have this hard thing in my hip and no it's not my bone. Mike says it's not hip cancer but I say when I get something it's weird and rare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do not look for trouble and do not think the worse. Instead go see a Dr and find out what it really is, then you can stress over it.
> 
> P.S. Turning 40 is not something big and bad, geesh girl you have already lived through much worse things.
Click to expand...


Hence the weird and rare. Does getting lumpy come with getting old


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have hip cancer. I'm turning 40 and I have this hard thing in my hip and no it's not my bone. Mike says it's not hip cancer but I say when I get something it's weird and rare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do not look for trouble and do not think the worse. Instead go see a Dr and find out what it really is, then you can stress over it.
> 
> P.S. Turning 40 is not something big and bad, geesh girl you have already lived through much worse things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hence the weird and rare. Does getting lumpy come with getting old
Click to expand...


For some folks.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have hip cancer. I'm turning 40 and I have this hard thing in my hip and no it's not my bone. Mike says it's not hip cancer but I say when I get something it's weird and rare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do not look for trouble and do not think the worse. Instead go see a Dr and find out what it really is, then you can stress over it.
> 
> P.S. Turning 40 is not something big and bad, geesh girl you have already lived through much worse things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hence the weird and rare. Does getting lumpy come with getting old
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For some folks.
Click to expand...


I think I may be one 
Happy Monday and yay it ends soon


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

pugsandkids said:


> Is that the wolf creek fire?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann, you do not have cancer but I am curious what it could be! Are you going to the doc? 

I helped out at soccer camp today and my pinky toe got stepped on by a kid wearing cleats, yoooowwww!! I was the dummy who wore flip flops to soccer camp! 

Kim, I hope you get either job! They both sound amazing!! Your target dogs are cute!

My poor Rando Commando is sick.  103 fever with no other symptoms. I have my alarm set for 2 so he wont miss a dose of Motrin because his fever gets so high when the meds wear off. 

Sorry about the rain Jacqui, I know how you feel, except today I hoped for no ran and was rewarded with a blistering hot day!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We've had no rain in something like 1-1/2 months. Our temps lately are what they typically would be in August. As a result, we've got somewhere around 44 fires burning in the state. No rain forecast either.


I was mowing on the upper pasture today, and I could see smoke from a fire a couple ridge lines south of us. We've got the pet carriers ready.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> We've had no rain in something like 1-1/2 months. Our temps lately are what they typically would be in August. As a result, we've got somewhere around 44 fires burning in the state. No rain forecast either.
> 
> 
> I was mowing on the upper pasture today, and I could see smoke from a fire a couple ridge lines south of us. We've got the pet carriers ready.





Oh no Ken! That is terrifying! I had no idea it was getting g that close to you! Jeez, be safe!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Like I learned from â€œPulp Fiction", you've always got to have an exit strategy. Interesting read over there in the sulcata raised loose in the house, huh?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Like I learned from â€œPulp Fiction", you've always got to have an exit strategy. Interesting read over there in the sulcata raised loose in the house, huh?



And do you have a safe place to go? 

& yes


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Oh sure we've a safe place to go. Who wouldn't want a crazy Doberman, 6 cats, 14 tortoise, and a Uro to stop in for the night?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Oh sure we've a safe place to go. Who wouldn't want a crazy Doberman, 6 cats, 14 tortoise, and a Uro to stop in for the night?



Omg! Did you see how someone made a portable collapsible enclosure? You need a few of those!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'll just let everything run loose in the house and hope for the best.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Your cracking me up but I am seriously concerned. How do you know when it is time to evacuate? These fires are spreading so fast I am worried that if you can see the smoke it is time to go!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Trust me, if I see the smoke/fire across the valley from me it'll be bailsville for us.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

My eldest & her friend killing some targets with bb guns in the back yard.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Wait a minute! Her friend is a man child?


Did you see the Craigslist link I posted for the forum? Someone here joined from it. I did it once before and 3 joined up.


Here's the link;

Tortoise/turtle lovers 

http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/pet/3955433809.html


----------



## VladimirPDX

Haha cowboyKen I saw your post on CL the other day... I got one sentence in and knew it was you!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Pretty bad huh? I just want people to know, ya know?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Yep, I saw it and that is really cool!

Her friend is her age but all the boys her age are huge! It's unreal. I also cannot believe how much these boys eat!! 

Yay, only 9 minutes until I can give Rand his meds. 8 now, even better...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

5 nowâ€¦start measuring.


----------



## pugsandkids

Pretty much the Wolf Creek fire. Talked to hubby last night, state of emergency for Josephine County, talk of evacuations due to smoke!


Douglas Complex is a combination of 3-5 fires outside of Glendale. Then there's the Brimstone near Sunny Valley, and the Big Windy on the lower Rogue (where they found the Kim father) Big Windy is so remote, that the Feds are dealing with it, so our manpower is protecting homes.


I love seeing kids target shooting. My boys have always had girls as friends, I think it's really beneficial!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

As of this morning, I see no smoke billows, only light smoke haze.


----------



## Jacqui

I think fire is the disaster I fear the most. I use to hate driving past the stretches of burned out forests and the like, when I was driving.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Fires are nature's cleansing, even if we tend to live in the way. 

I remember a big forest fire when I was younger and we'd just sit around the radio or tv waiting for news to evacuate or not since it was spreading so fast. We had sprinklers going 24/7 dousing the perimeter and a car packed with food, clothes, water, and a few other treasured items. We lived on a lake and every hour there were helicopters scooping water to attempt to slow it. It fortunately went away from where people were so we didn't have to evacuate. 

Stay safe Oregonians!


----------



## Jacqui

RosieRedfoot said:


> Fires are nature's cleansing, even if we tend to live in the way.



I do understand that, but I don't have to like how it leaves the place looking.   We do that around here all the time with pastures and the like.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Took Rosie outside and braved the mosquitoes. I only got half a dozen bites since I coated myself in deep woods off. 

"Can I eat this?"



"Let me at 'em!"



High five!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I call the last picture a â€œhalf Nixon"!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Also, she's 13oz. 3 months ago she was just a smidge over 10 oz. and 9 months ago she weighed in at 7.2 oz so she's almost doubled and probably will in a year's time.


----------



## SpdTrtl

RosieRedfoot said:


> Took Rosie outside and braved the mosquitoes. I only got half a dozen bites since I coated myself in deep woods off.
> 
> "



LOL. I go out to feed my torts expecting to be eaten alive. Makes me wish I had a shell!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

CtTortoiseMom said:


> My eldest & her friend killing some targets with bb guns in the back yard.






It just needed repeating.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

My dad used to call me Annie Oakley when I was younger, lol. I've gone bird hunting twice and both times I did better than my dad who's been hunting for over 40 years.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

My daughter borrowed my 12 gauge last thanksgiving and I ended up giving it to her for Xmas. I'd had it better than 30 years, but her boyfriend let me know it was all she wanted. 9yrs= BB gun, 13yrs= .22, 16yrs= high power. Random Xmas= shotgun. Lol


----------



## Jacqui

I have a gun, but it is safely hidden away. I was raised in a family who hunted to put food on the table for several generations. With my own children, I chose to NOT let them be around guns. I feel too many folks have guns and are just itching for a reason to use them and not to use them wisely. Guns do have their place, I just think their place is becoming to open and for everything thing and every little reason.

As a side note, while I did not let my kids have guns or shoot them, other parents in the village we live in did. The results were each of my four children have been shot with BB guns. One child had the pellet lodged in his ear, too close to his only good eye for my comfort. These other children all had taken classes and were raised in hunting/gun loving families.

Just my personal belief and values...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I still pack a scar on my belly from a neighbor kid shooting me with his BB gun. 
We are safety freaks here abouts.


----------



## sibi

Hi everyone! Sorry I've been absent for a little while. I think I mentioned a fungal infection on my thumb last year. It took 6 months to go away. Well, it's back again. It's so painful that I can't even move or apply pressure on any of the other fingers without feeling pin needles and stinging that's just unbearable. I can't sleep the whole night, and the pain never goes away even for a minute. I went to urgent care, and I'm on heavy duty antibiotics. Also, I have an antifungal cream to apply, and I got a cortisone shot to boot. That raised my sugars to an unsafe 565 reading this morning, and it won't go below 300 yet! And if that wasn't enough, I was pulling weeds out of my garden 2days ago, and I got attacked by hundreds of mosquitos. I have over 68 bites on one leg, and even more on the other. So, the cortisone shot was for that too. Other than that, I'm fine How's everyone else?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

About time Sibi! I thought I was gonna have to send you another harassing email. Glad to hear all is well,(insert sarcasm here)! I'm alright. You got loads of rain lately, right?


----------



## sibi

Yep. That's why we have so many mosquitoes. Also, I've got 5 magnolia trees on my property with the worst leaves to clean up 3x a year. We raked several piles in the spring, but never picked them up. So, now we're got palmetto bug and roaches living in these wet piles coming into my home. I started to clean them out, and hired someone to finish the job for me since I can't do it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We've got wild fires everywhere here right now. We could really use some rain. Thursday, the weather guessers are saying some showers with lightning, but that could start more fires.


----------



## sibi

My word. I've been through a wild fire myself. I even lost my new home entirely! I wouldn't wish that on may worst enemy. I hope you get the rain you desperately need.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've cut/mowed a huge fire break around the house and other buildings. As it stands we're not threatened by anything but the rain in general would do wonders.


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> That raised my sugars to an unsafe 565 reading this morning, and it won't go below 300 yet!



Oh my goodness!!!! That is scary high. We got over two inches of rain these last few days and there is an increase in the skeeter population, but for me that means being bugged by a couple, but wow over 100 bites that sucks! Just goes to shows what a sweet person you are, even the bugs know it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui, you're funny. While talking about Mosquitos you say, â€œthat sucks"!


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Jacqui, you're funny. While talking about Mosquitos you say, â€œthat sucks"!



 Your quick!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm drinking way strong coffee.


----------



## Kerryann

The only thing I worried about today besides my project was Ken. I had worrisome visions of Ken running around and trying to dig out all of his Russians and loading them into cat carriers with a blazing inferno headed his way. 
Sibi now I'm worried about you too. Get better and snuff those mosquitoes out. Murder them and their whole families... Vendetta!!!!!!
Your sugar level is so high.  Did they give you anything to reduce it?


----------



## sibi

No, the only way to get the sugars lower than 300 is to check my sugars every hour and give myself insulin. The cortisone just reeks havoc with my sugar levels. This should continue for another 3-4 days. Then, hopefully, they'll taper down. 

Cowboy, I hope you have a quick backup plan for your torts. If the fires is even 3 miles away, I wouldn't wait until firemen knock on your door and tell you you've got 5 minutes to get out like they told us.


That's good, but if the winds pick up, flames could jump and still get to you. You'll need to have sprinklers going and hose the roofs down with water until the danger have passed. I'll be praying for you and your animals.


Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've cut/mowed a huge fire break around the house and other buildings. As it stands we're not threatened by anything but the rain in general would do wonders.




Guys, I'm scared that this infection has made its way to the bone. I can't believe the pain this thing is causing me. If it took 6 months to clear up last time, I wonder how long it will take this time. The o ly reason why I believed it cleared up last time was because I scrapped the black stuff of the corner of the cuticle and I cut deep into the nail to remove the nail. I thought I got it all, but there must have been more deep under the skin. Having this for so long makes me believe that that black stuff wasn't fungus but rot. I may have to see a surgeon ore bone specialist. I hope I don't lose my thumb.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

You should be fine. Check with your doctor. I know you have a strong faith, so pull on the strength that gives you, and trust and all that. 
Loose your thumb? Thumbs are what separate us from the animals. Well, that and eating utensils.


Do you have a fever? I'm serious here.


----------



## sibi

I was just going to check cause I'm feeling chills now. I'll get back to you on that in a minute.
It's 99.1 which is not normal for me. I usually run about 97 most of the time. Whenever I get a 99 reading, it means I'm fighting an infection.


Cowboy_Ken said:


> You should be fine. Check with your doctor. I know you have a strong faith, so pull on the strength that gives you, and trust and all that.
> Loose your thumb? Thumbs are what separate us from the animals. Well, that and eating utensils.
> 
> 
> Do you have a fever? I'm serious here.


----------



## pugsandkids

Sibi, when will you see a Dr? Gotta take care of yourself!

Linfield is in the running, Willamette is out. Tomorrow is Pacific and Lewis and Clark. Pick youngest up from camp at 5, eat dinner, head home (to the smoker) and start work at 7am. 

Hubby said that today's air made yesterday look like Disneyland....my lungs are trash, so I'm a little concerned.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Your fire is now a two county fire with federal firefighters on it. 24,000 acres and 2% contained if I remember correctly.


----------



## pugsandkids

Yup Ken, and they said 2% yesterday as well....the numbers are staggering. 

Two friends have gotten word that firefighters are stationed at their houses to try and save them...

Here's a link...http://kobi5.com/news/local-news/item/douglas-complex-fire-1-priority-in-the-nation.html


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I think 24,000 acres is bigger than some of those â€œstates" on the east coast!


----------



## sibi

I'm sure it is. But, the bigger the space occupying trees and forests, the higher the chances of it burning down in a big way.


----------



## pugsandkids

That's a risk we take living out in the woods. Doesn't make it easier though. One friend has a mustang that bolted when they were loading up. We can only hope that his instincts keep him safe...

Our town is going to swell over this next week. Towns from the north, AND the south are evacuating due to fire. Like Ken said, thunderstorms predicted for the next two days...


----------



## sibi

That's sad. I know the risks of living in the forest. I lost my home in a wildfire 15 years ago. I moved more inland, then moved to the shoreline of the gulf coast. But, I sure hope you get rain and that lightning doesn't start more fires. I'll continue to pray for you and Cowboy.


----------



## Kerryann

Wow I am praying for everyone in the for area. I really hope it doesn't force either of you from your home. That would be scary.
Sibi, you need to go see the specialist. Waiting is no good especially with your level so high. 
Mikey has been so cute this week packing for our trip. He's been really trying to make it something special. Yesterday he got some sad news for his plans. Well he's ripping his motor out of his Jeep soon to replace it with a Corvette motor and he was worried for our trip that my truck won't fit in any of the structures in Toronto, so he had his eye on a G8. He purchased it on Monday evening and they did the deal at our bank so our bank could verify the cashiers check to the seller and the bank could handle the lien release. No dice the lien release can take up to ten days to process so Mikey went to register the car yesterday and they said come back next week.  He was very sad.


----------



## Jacqui

Some days this thread is like a weather channel and health channel combined with a good book you just do not want to put down (even when it's finished).

What's the word from the fire watches? Has any rain started yet?

Sibi, if you really think it's rot have you told your Dr(s) your concerns? Are your numbers better this morning?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We're good in my neck of the woods. Seems it is raining, but, the rain is evaporating before reaching the ground.


----------



## pugsandkids

Our fires got bigger overnight, Labrador fire to the south of us nearly doubled. 1000 acres last night, 1780 this morning. The complex ate up a few hundred more acres. Keep our firefighters in your thoughts please, we have a lot of friends on the lines....

This morning we've checked out of our hotel, are heading to Pacific, will hit Lewis and Clark, pick up the youngest and scoot home. LOTS of coffee today!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yay coffee!!!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Sibi, go see the Dr! I know you don't want bad news from them but waiting gives it more time to spread and we don't want you going septic! 

My dad got a cut on his hand once while fishing and while he kept it clean, it started to get painful and blacken so he went to the Dr's (mind you, he's a dentist so he put himself on antibiotics as well) and they had to do surgery to clean out all the infection so he wouldn't lose the hand. It's no fun, but get a doctors opinion (or a 2nd or 3rd) so you can keep your hand and stop being in pain! 

Sending my best to all those in Oregon and especially to the fire fighters! If I could, I'd send you the afternoon torrential downpours we've been getting since I know you need it more than we do!


On a more positive side, here's Rosie on her "lunch date"


----------



## sibi

Yes! Actually, it was 138 and my pump wouldn't even let me give myself a little insulin. Good thing too, bc it was 68 later on after feeding the torts. But, my finger keep me up most of the night. Yes, i told the doc i thought it was rot and that it may be in my bone now. But she wants to see if the antibiotics works first. The problem is that it may take months of antibiotics to clear this, if even it could. This time around I'm making the doctors get to the bottom of this once and for all. I just hope i don't lose my thumb.



Jacqui said:


> Some days this thread is like a weather channel and health channel combined with a good book you just do not want to put down (even when it's finished).
> 
> What's the word from the fire watches? Has any rain started yet?
> 
> Sibi, if you really think it's rot have you told your Dr(s) your concerns? Are your numbers better this morning?




Thanks Kim. I did see a doctor and I'm on antibiotics, but the pain is unreal. I'll give the antibiotics a chance, but I'm looking for a orthopedic doctor/surgeon to cut the finger and clean out what's causing those every few months. Rosie is sooo cute with his blue friend.


RosieRedfoot said:


> Sibi, go see the Dr! I know you don't want bad news from them but waiting gives it more time to spread and we don't want you going septic!
> 
> My dad got a cut on his hand once while fishing and while he kept it clean, it started to get painful and blacken so he went to the Dr's (mind you, he's a dentist so he put himself on antibiotics as well) and they had to do surgery to clean out all the infection so he wouldn't lose the hand. It's no fun, but get a doctors opinion (or a 2nd or 3rd) so you can keep your hand and stop being in pain!
> 
> Sending my best to all those in Oregon and especially to the fire fighters! If I could, I'd send you the afternoon torrential downpours we've been getting since I know you need it more than we do!
> 
> 
> On a more positive side, here's Rosie on her "lunch date"


----------



## vanessa

Hello


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Hello!


----------



## Kerryann

Today was a better day I think. I am not sure anymore because they all run together. 
I have to leave for vacation soon so I have to find someone to do my job.  Oh man their life is going to SUCK for a week. 
Two more days... can anyone see me doing the happy dance over here? 




sibi said:


> Yes! Actually, it was 138 and my pump wouldn't even let me give myself a little insulin. Good thing too, bc it was 68 later on after feeding the torts. But, my finger keep me up most of the night. Yes, i told the doc i thought it was rot and that it may be in my bone now. But she wants to see if the antibiotics works first. The problem is that it may take months of antibiotics to clear this, if even it could. This time around I'm making the doctors get to the bottom of this once and for all. I just hope i don't lose my thumb.
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some days this thread is like a weather channel and health channel combined with a good book you just do not want to put down (even when it's finished).
> 
> What's the word from the fire watches? Has any rain started yet?
> 
> Sibi, if you really think it's rot have you told your Dr(s) your concerns? Are your numbers better this morning?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Kim. I did see a doctor and I'm on antibiotics, but the pain is unreal. I'll give the antibiotics a chance, but I'm looking for a orthopedic doctor/surgeon to cut the finger and clean out what's causing those every few months. Rosie is sooo cute with his blue friend.
> 
> 
> RosieRedfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sibi, go see the Dr! I know you don't want bad news from them but waiting gives it more time to spread and we don't want you going septic!
> 
> My dad got a cut on his hand once while fishing and while he kept it clean, it started to get painful and blacken so he went to the Dr's (mind you, he's a dentist so he put himself on antibiotics as well) and they had to do surgery to clean out all the infection so he wouldn't lose the hand. It's no fun, but get a doctors opinion (or a 2nd or 3rd) so you can keep your hand and stop being in pain!
> 
> Sending my best to all those in Oregon and especially to the fire fighters! If I could, I'd send you the afternoon torrential downpours we've been getting since I know you need it more than we do!
> 
> 
> On a more positive side, here's Rosie on her "lunch date"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...





Are the antibotics making you sickly? Having your blood sugar back to normal will help with the infection so that's good news.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Since finding mealy bugs in one of my flour bags (was open), I've gone a bit crazy and bought more storage containers for all my baking goods to prevent spoilage from humidity/bugs. The unopened bags are sealed in ziplock in the deep freezer. I froze all my new flour/cornmeal/sugar before storing them to kill any existing eggs too since I hated throwing everything out like that. You can't eat grains without eating some bugs, but when more of my flour is moving than still it makes it a bit disturbing to think of eating it. As my dad would say, it's just extra protein. 




Oh, and my spice cabinet is alphabetized in case you were wondering  But now I'm baking some brownies from scratch since I had a chocolate craving


----------



## Kerryann

I love those jars


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I love the ones to the right side but I only have a few of those (got them for free) and to buy more of them costs a lot! Like $20 per large container vs $8 for the ones I have. The round ones I'm using are from Walmart. I just like cooking and baking so much more so in a clean organized kitchen. Now if only someone wants to do my dishes... I'll pay them in delicious food and baked goods!


----------



## Kerryann

Oh I have a dishwasher for that.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I added homemade frosting and some sprinkles. Mm chocolatey!


----------



## Kerryann

Woo that looks yummy


----------



## RosieRedfoot

It was.. With a glass of cold milk! I no longer have any sweet or chocolate cravings.... I do feel all warm and fidgety from that sugar surge. At least I'll crash by sleep time, lol. I haven't baked or eaten any baked desserts in so long. Thank goodness I made the small batch so I don't go diabetic. I'm sure frequent eating of these could do so quickly.


----------



## Kerryann

Oh I'm jealous now. I did have a piece of chocolate and i made Mikey gelatin free smores


----------



## sibi

Yeah, that's how it started with me. I probably had a propensity to become diabetic since I was about 4 years old.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

How do you make gelatin free s'mores? Leave out the marshmallow?


----------



## Kerryann

I hated being diabetic. I went almost carb free until my blood sugar went back to normal.
I get marshmallows at whole foods that are made with pectin instead of gelatin


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I've always wanted to make marshmallows from scratch but I don't want to clean up the aftermath.


----------



## sibi

I should try that for my hubby since he won't eat gelatin. My antibiotics is making me sick, and I just want to sleep but can't bc of the pain. What a way to exist, urrr!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Sorry it's still hurting. I hate being on antibiotics since they make me feel so off.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

sibi said:


> I was just going to check cause I'm feeling chills now. I'll get back to you on that in a minute.
> It's 99.1 which is not normal for me. I usually run about 97 most of the time. Whenever I get a 99 reading, it means I'm fighting an infection.
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should be fine. Check with your doctor. I know you have a strong faith, so pull on the strength that gives you, and trust and all that.
> Loose your thumb? Thumbs are what separate us from the animals. Well, that and eating utensils.
> 
> 
> Do you have a fever? I'm serious here.
Click to expand...



Sorry Sibi, but what you described sounds like an osteomyelitis. When i was pregnant with Rand, Rob got a wound on his toe at his soccer game and he didn't do anything about it and kept putting on his dirty cleats. Long story short he was in so much pain I forced him to schedule a sick day and see a podiatrist. After just 6 months of occasional pain even after the wound healed the bone in his toe looked like a honey comb. They scheduled surgery for the next day and took the entire top from the nail up of his big toe. I am telling you this because I think you need an x ray ASAP!! You also need them to take a culture from the wound to see what kind of bacteria it is so they can better treat it. They probably put you on doxycycline or Bactrum which is broad spectrum but too weak you may need vancomycin or something similiar in addition to surgery. I'm worried please go to a doc and request an X-ray!!!


Hi all, I have been helping out at soccer camp all week and tonight I went to the coaches clinic because no one stepped up to coach my middle child's team so stupidly i said I would. I don't want to though!! I coached my oldest for one year when she left recreational for competitive travel and it was horrible! The kids are great and super fun to coach but the parents were awful to deal with! I am terrified! I am literally up right now stressing about coaching 2nd and third graders when we don't even start practice until 8/19!! Ugh, why did I volunteer myself??!!!


----------



## sibi

I think you're right Erin. I caught a fungal infection last year after having my nails done in Virginia. I believe the tools they used caused the infection besides being diabetic. It took several months to fi ally clear after trying 3 different antibiotics. Only after I carved the black stuff out of the corner of my nail and cutting the nail on that side all the way up, that it finally healed or so I thought. I am taking vancomycin, and it's strong, but I really don't believe it will do the trick. I will call and tell the doctor to take an x-rays of my finger tomorrow. My primary physician is on vacation for three weeks, and I have only urgent care to go to. I think I'll go to the emergency room instead. Thanks Erin, this has been killing me every minute of the day. 



CtTortoiseMom said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was just going to check cause I'm feeling chills now. I'll get back to you on that in a minute.
> It's 99.1 which is not normal for me. I usually run about 97 most of the time. Whenever I get a 99 reading, it means I'm fighting an infection.
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should be fine. Check with your doctor. I know you have a strong faith, so pull on the strength that gives you, and trust and all that.
> Loose your thumb? Thumbs are what separate us from the animals. Well, that and eating utensils.
> 
> 
> Do you have a fever? I'm serious here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Sibi, but what you described sounds like an osteomyelitis. When i was pregnant with Rand, Rob got a wound on his toe at his soccer game and he didn't do anything about it and kept putting on his dirty cleats. Long story short he was in so much pain I forced him to schedule a sick day and see a podiatrist. After just 6 months of occasional pain even after the wound healed the bone in his toe looked like a honey comb. They scheduled surgery for the next day and took the entire top from the nail up of his big toe. I am telling you this because I think you need an x ray ASAP!! You also need them to take a culture from the wound to see what kind of bacteria it is so they can better treat it. They probably put you on doxycycline or Bactrum which is broad spectrum but too weak you may need vancomycin or something similiar in addition to surgery. I'm worried please go to a doc and request an X-ray!!!
> 
> 
> Hi all, I have been helping out at soccer camp all week and tonight I went to the coaches clinic because no one stepped up to coach my middle child's team so stupidly i said I would. I don't want to though!! I coached my oldest for one year when she left recreational for competitive travel and it was horrible! The kids are great and super fun to coach but the parents were awful to deal with! I am terrified! I am literally up right now stressing about coaching 2nd and third graders when we don't even start practice until 8/19!! Ugh, why did I volunteer myself??!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

They are probably giving you vancomycin because they think it is MRSA. But it might not be. Once you tell the ER about the immense pain, fever and history they will prob. X ray it right away. I wish you the best diagnosis with the quickest recovery! Keep us posted!!


----------



## sibi

I'm sitting here at the ER waiting to be called in. The pain is so bad it's making me nauseous. I hope they know what to do because I'm at my wits end! I can't sleep or think of anything but this pain. I'm writing this just to try and get my mind off the pain. Will keep you posted.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hope this distracts you!!!


----------



## LolaMyLove

sibi said:


> I'm sitting here at the ER waiting to be called in. The pain is so bad it's making me nauseous. I hope they know what to do because I'm at my wits end! I can't sleep or think of anything but this pain. I'm writing this just to try and get my mind off the pain. Will keep you posted.



 Sorry to hear that Sibi. We will be thinking about you. Keep us posted.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Ken I thought of you when I saw these bacon "turtle" cheeseburgers. 




Hope you're staying safe from the fires. My landlords brother is being evacuated from the grants pass area. 


Sibi, I hope you find relief soon. I had an abscess after my wisdom teeth removal and I understand how bad that level of pain can be. When they lanced it without sedating me I almost wished I had passed out instead. I hope you get the treatment you need and that they can spare you this pain. 

Here's some cute puppies to help distract you  







And here's a cute tort pic


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Wait a minute! I think there may be hot dogs involved in that as well.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

We haven't heard from Sibi for three hours, I hope this means she is being treated!! Crossing my fingers for you Sibi!! Check in when you can!


----------



## Kerryann

Poor Sibi,
I hope you are on the road to recovery after they see you. I am so worried.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Yep Ken, it's a burger wrapped around cheese, then wrapped in a bacon weave with hot dog appendages then grilled.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I like it!!!!


----------



## sibi

Hi everyone! They had to numb the thumb...try saying that three times in a row. I had to bite on a towel when the gave me the injections 4 times to completely numb it. I cried like a baby. After about half hour, they cut the whole top cuticle. So much stuff came out, even the nurse commented on it. They cultured it and sent it to the lab. The x-rays didn't show that the infection got into the bone. Thank you God! But, if I hadn't gone to get this lanced, it could have got into my blood and that would've been very bad. As a diabetic, any cut can get infected and cost me my limb or life. I also got a tetanus shot. I have some pain killers and I'm to continue with the antibiotics. So, thank you friends for all the cute distractions. Cowboy, I laughed at that torts mouth. Kim, those puppies were so cute and made me laugh too. Erin, thank you for urging me to go to the ER. Cheryl and Kerryann, thank you for your kind words. I love you all.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Thanks for checking in. When I first walked by the pancakes, I only saw the male and I thought something was terribly wrong with him. Then I looked and realized what was wrong was me taking pictures!


----------



## sibi

What a moment. I just found out it was pancakes hahaha. Didn't even see the female below, and I didn't even take a pain pill yet lol.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Glad you're on the road to recovery and it didn't get into the bone. Hopefully this trip solved the issue and it can heal properly!


----------



## sibi

Yeah. Now it's a matter of waiting to see how it heals. It takes longer than it use too. If I don't get re-infected, I'll have to use rubber gloves for cleaning my tort's pens out and doing anything dealing with my animals from now on. I never liked cleaning with gloves, but I will have to!


----------



## pugsandkids

Sibi I'm so glad you went in, but so sorry it hurt!

Today was my first day in The Smoke. Everyone said it was better then yesterday, but uck!

No good news about the fires, forecasted for them to be out by October...

I'm craving sweets now thank you very much ;-)


The Douglas Complex gained 3000 acres today!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Don't go into Ashland. I think the air quality there is extreme health hazard.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Yay Sibi, that is all good news! It might not seem great, but you can only get better now. 

Today is the last week of soccer camp and Lily feels to sick to go . I think she is run down from the whole week and it just caught up to her but it makes me so sad because today is awards day and she earned hers by playing hard all week and now she can't get it. The good news is that her surprise B'day party is on Sunday she should be better by then.


----------



## sibi

Sarah, I hope you get through this soon. I would make sure the air quality is healthy before returning home. You can get those masks at Lowe's. I'll be praying for you and your family. I lost my home to wild fires and I learned a lot about insurance and life. If you get the chance to video tape all the contents of your home, I would do it because it really helps with insurance.


Thanks Erin. I'm glad I went with your advice. I'm so sorry for your daughter. I hope she recovers soon for her big event this weekend. Who's gonna pick up her award for her?



CtTortoiseMom said:


> Yay Sibi, that is all good news! It might not seem great, but you can only get better now.
> 
> Today is the last week of soccer camp and Lily feels to sick to go . I think she is run down from the whole week and it just caught up to her but it makes me so sad because today is awards day and she earned hers by playing hard all week and now she can't get it. The good news is that her surprise B'day party is on Sunday she should be better by then.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Sounds crazy but I realized that the heartworm/intestinal parasite meds I give my dogs monthly are identical to some sold at the feed store and in a 3 year time period would save me tons of money... I've been researching it since it's *technically* off label usage, although I found several veterinarian calculated dosages and manufacturer guidelines for using it on dogs since it's the way they did things before the commercial dog products were mainstream. Even been pulling up scientific articles and using my chemistry/math skills to check their math and dosings. It seems a lot of breeders and rescues do it this way for prevention since it saves so much. For 2 entire year's worth of both heartworm and intestinal worm meds I would spend $90 total in that time period for 3 large dogs. Cheapest through the vet would be well over $400 a year, so $800 vs $90. I've used feed store products on myself after verifying they are the same. When I had a minor fungal infection on my skin I bought the stuff from tractor supply and used it to cleanse the area and it cleared it up in a week whereas the prescription stuff didn't work and I couldn't afford a second doctor trip. Maybe I'm just crazy, but the pharmaceutical companies are laughing their way to the bank just because they added a flavoring to the exact same med and charge 10 times more.

But anyway... That's been my morning of realization (or insanity). My bf suggests testing it on the least favorite of the dogs, lol. Poor Prince.. always the bottom of the hump chain (literally, the other two hump him at the same time). He's also the dog that can eat anything and never be affected. Yesterday he almost caught a rabbit and a squirrel, so who knows what he actually does catch and eat. Definitely means he needs the regular dewormings. I've always wondered why humans don't deworm themselves, especially after eating meat in foreign countries. But, I digress.

I am dreading going to work this weekend because it is back to school sales AND tax exempt on all school supplies so it's going to be craaaazzzyyy busy. I work all days of this weekend and then have 3 solid days off to recoup.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

The helicopter company I fly for is working those fires in southern Oregon as we speak! They are monumentally busy.
Terrible fire season. They return this week, then go on call for another division of Oregon Forestry Dep Aug 12. I will be on call with them, and I get the ferry flights to location, the. I will sit in the back and help with equipment and learn fire behavior so I can eventually fly the drops....starting as co-pilot of course ;-)


Sandy in Oregon
.....................................................
Veterinary Technician, 21 years of critter luvin'
Schlomo aka "Mo" the rescue Sulcata, "man without a face"
Dexter and Lola (Basenjis...show dogs extraordinare)

No kids, no husband, just critters and I'm happy.
Sent from my iPad using TortForum mobile app


RosieRedFoot, I'm happy to give you those correct off-label doses. We do that all the time for owners we trust. Gotta be careful because we can be liable recommending it, which is why we push for using the veterinary product. Too many idiots that can kill their pets!




Sandy in Oregon
.....................................................
Veterinary Technician, 21 years of critter luvin'
Schlomo aka "Mo" the rescue Sulcata, "man without a face"
Dexter and Lola (Basenjis...show dogs extraordinare)

No kids, no husband, just critters and I'm happy.
Sent from my iPad using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sounds like unfortunate fun. I think I saw that we had close to 2000 lighting strikes in the 24 hrs. That ended at like 4:00pm Thursday, right?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sounds like unfortunate fun. I think I saw that we had close to 2000 lighting strikes in the 24 hrs. That ended at like 4:00pm Thursday, right?



Wow!! That is crazy!


Well, I'm in the hospital with Lily. She got really confused and her eyes were blood shot, so I called the doc while taking her temp....


She seems better already, they are seeing if she has meningitis.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Yikes! Hope she's doing better.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like unfortunate fun. I think I saw that we had close to 2000 lighting strikes in the 24 hrs. That ended at like 4:00pm Thursday, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!! That is crazy!
> 
> 
> Well, I'm in the hospital with Lily. She got really confused and her eyes were blood shot, so I called the doc while taking her temp....
> 
> She seems better already, they are seeing if she has meningitis.
Click to expand...




Meningitis? What theâ€¦ is Connecticut a third world state or something? How does one contract meningitis anyway?


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Yeah. Now it's a matter of waiting to see how it heals. It takes longer than it use too. If I don't get re-infected, I'll have to use rubber gloves for cleaning my tort's pens out and doing anything dealing with my animals from now on. I never liked cleaning with gloves, but I will have to!



Also for doing stuff like dishes and the like too so you can just be extra safe. Actually the hubby should take the chores for a while and feed you bon bons. 

I am watching sharknado. I love this movie.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sibi, I agree with Kerryann. Now it's your hubsters time to step up and not only wait on you, but fill-in for you to the point you become bored.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sibi, I agree with Kerryann. Now it's your hubsters time to step up and not only wait on you, but fill-in for you to the point you become bored.



that is what Mikey is doing for me for the next week. It's Kerry gets whatever she wants week. I started the week a little early and made some demands already. 
He has this little scruffy beard today and somehow he got his tan back.. He's ready to be on a trip with me.  Did I mention he looks yummy? 

Oh yesterday I went to this Vegetarian Dairy Kosher buffet for lunch. I am like in heaven after that. It's so weird to go to a restaurant and be able to eat anything.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Too bad there was no meat is what I'm thinking.


----------



## sibi

Erin, I can't believe that temp! That is super high!! She could go into convulsions with that temp. Cowboy, meningitis can result from many things. A viral infection can infect a person with it or a bacterial infection can cause it. It's not a matter of being a 3rd world disease; it's more common than you think.

I wish my hubby was more competent in common households duties. I don't understand how a man can't wring out a towel and know to hang it anywhere to dry. Yet, he asked me to watch him to make sure he did it correctly. I swear i don't know if he's faking it or if he 's truly inapt!


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Too bad there was no meat is what I'm thinking.



There was no meat no..  There may or may not have been some cute boys there though. Something is wrong with me today. 
I had a sammich with fries, a pot pie and some beans and mashed potatoes. I picked at like ten different things.  Oh and they had like four or five desserts.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

When I was a youngster, I was accused of having spinal meningitis. Had a spinal tap and all. As it was, I had food poisoning and a whiplash. The ER was slow that night, so they let me go to the lab and check out my spinal fluid under the microscope. Good times that was. My poor, poor, mom.




Kerryann said:


> There's a joke in that somewhere!


----------



## Kerryann

Sharknado was all that I thought it would be..


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Why not walk away from the sharks? I haven't seen the movie but that seems to me the best way to handle a shark on land, right?


Is this where we say, we haven't heard from Mrs.C. In 6 hrs. Hope all is going well at the hospital and she best be checking in with an update soon.


----------



## sibi

Wow, it's been that long since she last texted us? Those spinal taps are so painful. I hope she didn't suffer much. My baby daughter screamed her head off for over an hour as they tried getting her fluid from her spine. I was a wreak.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Why not walk away from the sharks? I haven't seen the movie but that seems to me the best way to handle a shark on land, right?
> 
> 
> Is this where we say, we haven't heard from Mrs.C. In 6 hrs. Hope all is going well at the hospital and she best be checking in with an update soon.





That's not as easy when sharks are falling out of the sky. 
I hope all is okay too


I had encephalitis which had the same symptoms as meningitis but is transmitted by mosquitoes. I hope that poor baby just has a cold.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Most colleges require meningitis vaccinations as well now. Really hoping all is well. 

Work was insane and will be again tomorrow...


----------



## sibi

I been unable to do much today. I still ha e pain but it's more manageable with pain killers. I hope the infection goes away. I hate to think they have to lance this thumb again. 

Maybe we'll hear from Erin later tonight. If not, she'll probably get in touch by tomorrow. 

Kerryann, is there anything you haven't got when it comes to illness? You are about the sickest person I've ever known. Yet, you look great! You're young yet. Wait till you get to be 60


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Hi, no menangitis. They can check for bacterial & aseptic meningitis with a CBC (full blood count). Aseptic meningitis is a common side effect of an infusion. Also spinal menangitis is very common here because Lyme disease is so rampant from deer ticks here. They only thought that at first because she had a rapid onset of high fever and horrible headache. I'm pretty sure it is her bodies overreaction to a virus that she prob caught from soccer camp. Her fever broke and there was not a safe place to put her because of risk of exposure to other illnesses so we are back home.
Her fever broke and I am alternating Tylenol and Motrin every three hours for the next 48 hours to stay ahead of another huge spike up. Thanks for your concern and well wishes! Sibi and I went to the hospital a day apart!


----------



## sibi

Thank God she's ok. Yeah, take good care of her with plenty of fluids and Motrin. You take care not to catch what she has. You're very much needed as mom there. You know, we moms can't afford to get sick.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Sorry that post was horrible! I'm a little stressed and trying to decide to stay up all night and use the forehead thermometer to check her temps or set my alarm for every 3 hours. 

We are celebrating my sons birthday tomorrow (a day early). Because I planned a surprise birthday party for Lily on Sunday. She said she always wanted a surprise party, (in all her 6 years of life) so its all set if she is well enough to go!! 
All 3 of my kids birthdays are 11 days apart it makes a busy month!!




sibi said:


> Thank God she's ok. Yeah, take good care of her with plenty of fluids and Motrin. You take care not to catch shat she has. You're very much needed as mom there. You know, we moms can't afford to get sick.



Too true!


Oh & I'm so glad to hear the pain is a little better today. I hope the antibiotics kick in pretty soon and start fighting! Don't forget probiotics so you don't get thrush or that ahem other issue antibiotics can cause!!




Kerryann said:


> Sharknado was all that I thought it would be..



Rob wanted to see that! I guess he missed his chance and will have to wait now.


----------



## sibi

I think the best thing for the both of you is to get a good night's rest. The fever broke, and she took her meds. I think you need to let her sleep the night. Rest, plenty of fluids, and Motrin are the things that will get her feeling better soon. Not to mention, it would do you a world of good too.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

sibi said:


> I think the best thing for the both of you is to get a good night's rest. The fever broke, and she took her meds. I think you need to let her sleep the night. Rest, plenty of fluids, and Motrin are the things that will get her feeling better soon. Not to mention, it would do you a world of good too.



I think you are right im looking and feeling a couple decades older than I am right now.


----------



## pugsandkids

Poor thing, I hope it all goes away soon!

Smoke is a funny thing, this morning it was doable, heavier at lunch, really bad at the end of the day. I run to the store, and come out to blue sky!

I'm hearing that it'll be October before these fires are out. Makes sense, they are so big and so deep. Both of our evacuated friends houses are safe so far!


Sandy we appreciate the helicopter pilots so very much! Today it was a wonderful sound to hear, it was too smoky for few days.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

pugsandkids said:


> Poor thing, I hope it all goes away soon!
> 
> Smoke is a funny thing, this morning it was doable, heavier at lunch, really bad at the end of the day. I run to the store, and come out to blue sky!
> 
> I'm hearing that it'll be October before these fires are out. Makes sense, they are so big and so deep. Both of our evacuated friends houses are safe so far!



Wow, I cannot even imagine that, how scary!! Do you have a sore throat or any side effects from it?


----------



## sibi

Go to bed my friend. That's the best thing you can do right now. You'll be needed fresh and ready to go tomorrow morning. I'm doing the same because I just took a pain killer a d I don't want to feel this ache anymore today. Trust me, all will be just fine. Good night and sleep tight.


CtTortoiseMom said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the best thing for the both of you is to get a good night's rest. The fever broke, and she took her meds. I think you need to let her sleep the night. Rest, plenty of fluids, and Motrin are the things that will get her feeling better soon. Not to mention, it would do you a world of good too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are right im looking and feeling a couple decades older than I am right now.
Click to expand...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Ok, you are right G'night all


----------



## pugsandkids

Sleep is good! I second that suggestion 

My lungs are trash, I take a maintenance steroid twice a day just to keep the Opportunistic Pneumonia at bay. So I've been wearing a mask when outside, drinking lots of water, and doing my best to stay in. Wanna see a hot picture?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Yeah, doesn't look very fun. 

Ugh, boyfriend saw a mouse dart across the kitchen. I pulled out the stove drawer where he saw it dart to and lo and behold, it's a mouse toilet under there. I deep cleaned under the stove not even a month ago. He's standing back as I'm on my belly with a flashlight proding around under the stove. He said, "you're the rodent weirdo, you deal with it". So I set peanut butter traps and put sprinkles on top (they were on the counter and it's my morbid humor). 

My boyfriend hates cats but I'm about ready to start borrowing someone's cat overnight just to keep the mice and stray bugs in check... 


So glad her fever broke! I hope she's feeling well enough for her surprise birthday party!


----------



## sibi

Good morning everyone!!!

Sarah, I feel for you. Having lung problems is one of the worst illnesses a time can have, in my opinion. My whole family has some kind of lung/breathing problem. My mom has pulmonary fibroses which claimed her life 8 years ago. I ha e to use a C-Pap every night with oxygen. We have asthmatics in our family. So, I feel for you. Btw, I think you look great.

Kim, you are much braver than I'll ever be when it comes to mice. I couldn't do what you did. I'd be too busy hyperventilating. Then, I'd get the ghostbusters to eliminate the pest.

Guys, I'm going back to the ER, ugh. The infection isn't clearing and the pain is getting worse. I was up a few times last night because of the pain shooting up my arm. It looks like they may have to lance this again. I'm so sick of this thumb already. I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I am so happy!!!! The NFL Hall of Fame game is Sunday night! Finely football is back.


----------



## sibi

I'm sure Karen is thrilled too. Personally, I love football and if the photo can be understood as she telling him that, then that's me! My husband is not interested in sports whatsoever.


Cowboy_Ken said:


> I am so happy!!!! The NFL Hall of Fame game is Sunday night! Finely football is back.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Sibi did you have it lanced again? 


Yeah, I'm used to rodents and handling them. We caught one male mouse, he had the dog kibble I stuck into the peanut butter between his teeth so trying to pull it out to take away was what did him in. 

Going to be letting the landlord know there's mice since catching 3 means it's probably worse than just those 3. I think they're coming in through the garage or behind the ancient stove.


----------



## sibi

You're right. You have a bigger mice problem. No, I haven't had it lanced again yet. I'm going back to the ER today because it looks like it may have to be lanced again. The pressure is building up again, and it's not draining like it was supposed to. I can't imagine how painful that's going to be.:-/


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



sibi said:


> I been unable to do much today. I still ha e pain but it's more manageable with pain killers. I hope the infection goes away. I hate to think they have to lance this thumb again.
> 
> Maybe we'll hear from Erin later tonight. If not, she'll probably get in touch by tomorrow.
> 
> Kerryann, is there anything you haven't got when it comes to illness? You are about the sickest person I've ever known. Yet, you look great! You're young yet. Wait till you get to be 60



The encephalitis is how I caught the secondary infection that caused my viral myocarditis.  when I get sick I don't do it half way. 




CtTortoiseMom said:


> Sorry that post was horrible! I'm a little stressed and trying to decide to stay up all night and use the forehead thermometer to check her temps or set my alarm for every 3 hours.
> 
> We are celebrating my sons birthday tomorrow (a day early). Because I planned a surprise birthday party for Lily on Sunday. She said she always wanted a surprise party, (in all her 6 years of life) so its all set if she is well enough to go!!
> All 3 of my kids birthdays are 11 days apart it makes a busy month!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank God she's ok. Yeah, take good care of her with plenty of fluids and Motrin. You take care not to catch shat she has. You're very much needed as mom there. You know, we moms can't afford to get sick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too true!
> 
> 
> Oh & I'm so glad to hear the pain is a little better today. I hope the antibiotics kick in pretty soon and start fighting! Don't forget probiotics so you don't get thrush or that ahem other issue antibiotics can cause!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sharknado was all that I thought it would be..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rob wanted to see that! I guess he missed his chance and will have to wait now.
Click to expand...






It's 4g but I do have the movie. It went off on demand so Mikey had his friend find it for me.




CtTortoiseMom said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the best thing for the both of you is to get a good night's rest. The fever broke, and she took her meds. I think you need to let her sleep the night. Rest, plenty of fluids, and Motrin are the things that will get her feeling better soon. Not to mention, it would do you a world of good too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are right im looking and feeling a couple decades older than I am right now.
Click to expand...


You are such a good mommy. I know you must be worried sick too.




sibi said:


> You're right. You have a bigger mice problem. No, I haven't had it lanced again yet. I'm going back to the ER today because it looks like it may have to be lanced again. The pressure is building up again, and it's not draining like it was supposed to. I can't imagine how painful that's going to be.:-/



Oh no I hope they can stop that from reoccurring. Have them give you some good pain killers.

We have mice in our basement. Mike hasn't evicted them yet.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Can you have them sedate you completely? I had them do that for my wisdom teeth even though my dad could have done the last 2, but I wanted it under general anesthesia... I just wanted to not feel any of the pain/pressure I had the first time around. 

Really hope they can help stop this from reoccurring!

We've got more mice traps out and will be getting some steel wool to caulk into any cracks. They're probably living in the walls. Oddly enough, I prefer mice to giant cockroaches/scorpions as a pest.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ava has discovered how good blackberries are.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Sorry Sibi, sounds like you need a deep debride and maybe even maggot therapy. They eat the necrosis and leave the healthy tissue alone. They are wonderful for diabetics.




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ava has discovered how good blackberries are.



Those are beautiful blackberries!! I love this pic!!


I posted that Lily was better today and that her fever finally broke at 3 am but it disappeared. Lily is acting like nothing ever happened and is back to her normal self. We are still alternating Tylenol & Motrin because you never know with her!! 
She is a sleep walker and she slept walk four times last night and kicked Rob in the face while thrashing around. We were so overtired that we just laughed like crazy people when he go kicked. It was a long night!!


----------



## sibi

Well, I'm on my way to the.ER again. The pain is terrible. Kim I wish they could knock me out completely. I don't Thi k they'll do it though. I have problems breathing when I go under. But, more importantly, I don't think it's common practice for something like this. They just don't realize how bad this thing is yet. When they do, maybe they'll have a little sympathy for me and treat this thing like a real emergency! They should know that because of my diabetes, it takes months for me to heal from a simple cut let alone a bad infection. I'll keep you all posted.

Erin you mentioned maggots. Is there really such a therapy in an emergency room? Btw, where is my mentor?


----------



## pugsandkids

I'm so glad her fever is gone! 
My dog growing up ate blackberries like that, now my pugs eat my cherry tomatoes 
Rodent problems are awful, I'm losing it over ants right now, I need to keep my perspective though!
Oh Sibi that thumb of yours, keep on top of it please. Even if it means too many Drs for your liking.

Broke my pinky toe yesterday AM!

Oh, fire update: over 47,000 acres burning, 5 fires, highest level of containment is 20%. 

Smoke seems good so far today


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

sibi said:


> Well, I'm on my way to the.ER again. The pain is terrible. Kim I wish they could knock me out completely. I don't Thi k they'll do it though. I have problems breathing when I go under. But, more importantly, I don't think it's common practice for something like this. They just don't realize how bad this thing is yet. When they do, maybe they'll have a little sympathy for me and treat this thing like a real emergency! They should know that because of my diabetes, it takes months for me to heal from a simple cut let alone a bad infection. I'll keep you all posted.
> 
> Erin you mentioned maggots. Is there really such a therapy in an emergency room? Btw, where is my mentor?



It is a common way to treat diabetics but it would depend on if the hospital harvests them and has them readily available gor use. Ask them. My grandmother used maggot therapy for a leg wound and avoided a 3rd amputation.


----------



## sibi

So, they lanced it again. This time they made a diagonal cut on the corner cuticle and stuffed it with a tiny bit of gauze to drain. This one is going to require pain killers every 4 hours. Then, I have to go to a specialist specialist in a week. But, I've got to return on Monday so that they can assess the infection/pain or swelling. I can't wash anything; so, hubby will have to learn a new trade Hahaha.


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> So, they lanced it again. This time they made a diagonal cut on the corner cuticle and stuffed it with a tiny bit of gauze to drain. This one is going to require pain killers every 4 hours. Then, I have to go to a specialist specialist in a week. But, I've got to return on Monday so that they can assess the infection/pain or swelling. I can't wash anything; so, hubby will have to learn a new trade Hahaha.



Well it sounds like they are finally on top of it.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Yikes, Sibi! You should see a hand surgeon. I think the ER is very limited in what they can do. Im so sorry you are going through all if this!! 
I have to go because Rob and I are going to watch Orange is the new black.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Holy cow it was insane. Like, I almost snapped and I have so high of tolerance. This lady called me incompetent and one of my friends at work an idiot because we couldn't price match her $3 pencils to 79 cents as seen in the Walgreens ad because the ad stated you had to use a Walgreens card and we don't do price match when it requires membership to save. I had so many choice words for her. She was all, well why do I bother shopping here and I so wanted to say, then just GO to Walgreens to get the dang cheap price and stop complaining to me. $&@"*#%!


She called me a liar too. You can be upset over prices all you want but once you start with the insults I'm not adjusting any prices just because you think acting like a toddler with a credit card gets you anything you want. Not to mention, this was all 5 minutes after the store was technically closed. Her tone just made my blood boil...


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



RosieRedfoot said:


> Holy cow it was insane. Like, I almost snapped and I have so high of tolerance. This lady called me incompetent and one of my friends at work an idiot because we couldn't price match her $3 pencils to 79 cents as seen in the Walgreens ad because the ad stated you had to use a Walgreens card and we don't do price match when it requires membership to save. I had so many choice words for her. She was all, well why do I bother shopping here and I so wanted to say, then just GO to Walgreens to get the dang cheap price and stop complaining to me. $&@"*#%!
> 
> 
> She called me a liar too. You can be upset over prices all you want but once you start with the insults I'm not adjusting any prices just because you think acting like a toddler with a credit card gets you anything you want. Not to mention, this was all 5 minutes after the store was technically closed. Her tone just made my blood boil...





I hate when people do that. There is no advantage to being disrespectful. I love a good deal myself but money isn't everything


----------



## sibi

People can be such a******s. I'm not a good people pleaser. If they p*** me off, I lose the job because anything goes, and it usually does. That's why I stay home with my torts. They never call me names Sorry that happened to you Kim. Tomorrow is another day


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



sibi said:


> People can be such a******s. I'm not a good people pleaser. If they p*** me off, I lose the job because anything goes, and it usually does. That's why I stay home with my torts. They never call me names Sorry that happened to you Kim. Tomorrow is another day



Betty called me some bad names with her eyes tonight when I was scrubbing her shell. She's mad at Mike too cuz he moved her hut. Now she's burrowing into her coir and looks at us hateful because her hide isn't where she wants it.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I just stood there and stared through her as she ranted at me. When she was done I went "so do you want it or not?" And she was like, only if you can do the price match. I go, "okay" and threw the items over my shoulder into a cart of reshop stuff and told her the total without the items. She looked more pissed but I gave her a very fake "have a *great* evening" as she left.


----------



## pugsandkids

Geez, people! I grew up in retail, restaurants were next, now I help run hubby's business and I work in healthcare. People are the same all over. There are always the ones that think you are there for them, and only them.

I had a pt yell at me the other day because her Dr was running behind. She wanted to know exactly how long it would be. I looked her in the eye and said "She is with the patient before you, discussing their health. I have no idea how much longer she'll be. But you are next." She left and I called after her, "Have a great day!"
Kill'em with kindness, it's what my mama taught me


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jeez, sorry about that terrible lady! I hate when these situations happen in line in front of me. I would have probably said something like, if I give you the $3 will you leave?!! 

I get that people like to coupon and saving money is always good but i have learned how to spot an extreme couponer because getting stuck behind someone with a binder full of coupons that may or may not be expired is the worst!! Especially when they are arguing with the checkout person who is just reading the coupon and doing her job.


----------



## sibi

So far, the numbing from the injections are still in effect. I don't feel the thumb yet. I can fall asleep tonight and hopefully not wake up. Finally some peace. I have an appointment with a hand specialist next week. I really appreciate you guys and all your support during this time. Thanks.


I don't know how to spot one of those people who are serious coupon buyers, but once I did get someone like that in front of me. I just left the shopping cart there with all my stuff and walked out of the store. I can't put up with that.



CtTortoiseMom said:


> Jeez, sorry about that terrible lady! I hate when these situations happen in line in front of me. I would have probably said something like, if I give you the $3 will you leave?!!
> 
> I get that people like to coupon and saving money is always good but i have learned how to spot an extreme couponer because getting stuck behind someone with a binder full of coupons that may or may not be expired is the worst!! Especially when they are arguing with the checkout person who is just reading the coupon and doing her job.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

No problem, it's what this forum is about! Oh, and tortoises too  

I'm missing Costco. I wanted one of their Caesar salads, I miss their reasonable priced beauty products, and oddest of all I like their generic toilet paper better than any charmin or quilted stuff. Too bad our closest Costco is about an hour and a half away. We still may join just to stock up on such things and apparently they have pretty good home loan rates.. 

Now I want a frozen yogurt or very berry sundae... Lol


----------



## sibi

I know it! We have Sam's club, but there's no comparison to Casco. I loved it when I lived in Jacksonville Beach which is the closest Casco to us (5 hours away). I love their prices and stuff. I don't need anything, but I love to shop. It's a bad habit of mine; can't help it w/o medication


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Thing is, I like buying in bulk for things that I always use yet last like tp, paper towels, cleaning supplies, shampoo, toothbrushes, etc. plus buying small packs all the time costs more and fills landfills quicker. We only have Sam's too and while that's ok for some things, it's just not an even substitute. I mean, giant orthopedic dog beds at Costco are 4x the quality for the same price. Prince has a sam's bed and it's falling apart whereas Dante's Costco bed travelled across country and is 3 years old. He sleeps on it about 16 hours a day and it's not even flat!


Should note that Princes bed is a year old now. 

I just love how their generic stuff works or tastes just as good or better than the one it copies. 

Maybe taking the 65 mike trek to Costco one of these weekends if I get a day off!


----------



## pugsandkids

Costcos dog beds cannot be beat! 

We've been battling ants for months now, I'm skeeved out at the idea of poison, but am getting close! Today hubby attacked my pantry shelves, any thing that gets left open, crackers, cereal, etc. is now in matching airtight storage containers. Looks great, so super organized it kinda gives me a panic attack!


----------



## sibi

I have kinda the same problem, only it's with grain moths. These moth-like bugs are such a pain to control even in airtight containers. I have to go through my pantries and clean out any flour, cereals, rice, boxed foods. Anything that's not in a can or jar gets thrown out. Yeah, tomorrow is clean pantry day.

On that note, I bid you goodnight. Gotta get my beauty rest


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Well it looks like people with torts are very pretty people ! Because they are all getting plenty of beauty rest . Good night people


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I have to have my flour and everything either in the freezer or airtight container. I posted pictures of my OCD storage about a week ago. 

I woke up still tired after 8 hours of sleep and slightly sore. My elbow feels like I have tendinitis and my feet still ache. So happy I have Monday through Thursday morning off to recoup. But, time to take some pain meds and get ready for work again.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Well it looks like people with torts are very pretty people ! Because they are all getting plenty of beauty rest . Good night people



Not sure too many people would suggest I'm, â€œpretty", and not real sure how'd I act if someone suggested it to me!


----------



## Jacqui

Glad to see folks (and families) are all getting better... especially you Sibi had me worried. Sounds like the battles against pests are getting in hand too.


----------



## pugsandkids

Today's fire update is that the Red Cross shelters are closing. Hoping that's a good sign!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Well with the governor and two senators going down there yesterday, I figured all the extra hot air was going to make things worse!!!


----------



## pugsandkids

Right Ken?! Geez...


----------



## sibi

Wow, not too many on today. It's been almost 12 hours since the last post. How about it people. Do we have any takers?


----------



## pugsandkids

We've had an incredibly productive weekend! Today hubby fixed the toilet flapper (he's a plumber, think shoemakers children) repaired a pocket door (I would've kicked it to splinters and hung a curtain!), and did some pond maintenance. 

I did laundry, two weeks worth of laundry! Took out a shelving system in our bathroom, and after sending the oldest and his girlfriend to the store for dinner, am sitting still for a bit. 

My mother in law stopped by...it's taken 20 years, but in pretty much done with her


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

pugsandkids said:


> We've had an incredibly productive weekend! Today hubby fixed the toilet flapper (he's a plumber, think shoemakers children) repaired a pocket door (I would've kicked it to splinters and hung a curtain!), and did some pond maintenance.
> 
> I did laundry, two weeks worth of laundry! Took out a shelving system in our bathroom, and after sending the oldest and his girlfriend to the store for dinner, am sitting still for a bit.
> 
> My mother in law stopped by...it's taken 20 years, but in pretty much done with her



Wow, that is a productive day!! I'm jealous of the laundry part because I am way behind and not looking forward to spending all day tomorrow washing & folding!! 

So your MIL stopped by for the FIRST?? time in 20 years??


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I'm tired... I worked about 24 hours between Friday and now. Didn't have yet another rude person so that's a plus. Biggest plus is being off until Thursday! Now I just need to relax... And by relax I mean catch up on laundry, dishes, cleaning, dog yard cleanup, rodent cage cleaning, and finish staining coffee table parts. But tonight is for watching movies and tomorrow morning is for sleeping in.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

RosieRedfoot said:


> I'm tired... I worked about 24 hours between Friday and now. Didn't have yet another rude person so that's a plus. Biggest plus is being off until Thursday! Now I just need to relax... And by relax I mean catch up on laundry, dishes, cleaning, dog yard cleanup, rodent cage cleaning, and finish staining coffee table parts. But tonight is for watching movies and tomorrow morning is for sleeping in.



Yay, congrats! You deserve a break!


----------



## sibi

Wow 20 years. I wonder what made her decide to visit now? Oh, BTW, Sarah, you don't need to use poison to kill bugs. Good old baking soda sprinkled around areas where they track will send them flying to China. Really, try it and you'll see no more bugs.


----------



## pugsandkids

RosieRedfoot said:


> I'm tired... I worked about 24 hours between Friday and now. Didn't have yet another rude person so that's a plus. Biggest plus is being off until Thursday! Now I just need to relax... And by relax I mean catch up on laundry, dishes, cleaning, dog yard cleanup, rodent cage cleaning, and finish staining coffee table parts. But tonight is for watching movies and tomorrow morning is for sleeping in.



Sounds like a good plan to me!

I meant I've been patient and understanding with the MIL for 20 yrs. I'm not sure if I'm losing patience, or if she's getting crazier...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Surprise party was great!! We totally got her 


Oh and my friend from NYC is visiting. I am forbidden to talk about the program so i hope you all remember, here he is...


He has grown so much since we saw him last!!


----------



## sibi

What program? The party looks like it went really well


----------



## pugsandkids

Party looks awesome, and visiting friends are always a treat. 

What did your daughter say about the party?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

pugsandkids said:


> Party looks awesome, and visiting friends are always a treat.
> 
> What did your daughter say about the party?



She loved it and was completely shocked .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So I've been prepping for an exciting new phase of life. After 2-1/2 yrs. of working remotely with occasional on site drop ins, I've excepted an assignment outside the homestead office. Kinda fun, it's the first â€œnew" job I've had in 20 yrs. mainly I'll be dealing with the investment representative but I will be hands on the production floor analyzing and improving processes to increase revenues. 
My main concern in all this is Ava. Literally all her life I've been home with her. She ignored me for 1/2 a day when I spent the night at my daughters house, so I expect her to be a little peeved with me.


And hers a fun picture of the trumpet vine trying to take over our house;


----------



## pugsandkids

Aww, Ava will adjust! That'll be fun to get into something new. 

That trumpet vine is impressive! I really should've worked outside today, it's pretty much out of control.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I wish I could take an enclosure with me cause I'm gonna miss Little Ricky.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

The new job sounds really cool Ken, congrats!!


----------



## Jacqui

Looks like a neat party! So you went with the no boys? I think I recall the program you do with the summer visits. 

Ken congrats on the job!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> Looks like a neat party! So you went with the no boys? I think I recall the program you do with the summer visits.
> 
> Ken congrats on the job!



She had mentioned that she wanted a all girl princess party. So we went with that. A few of her friends were out if town but she didn't notice. Summer parties are hard to plan because of all the people that leave town! 

How's it going Jacqui? Are your injuries all healed?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I slept for ten and a half glorious hours. Feel so much better now  

I've noticed Rosie, my tort, is always waiting at the front of her enclosure for me. I think she rushes to the front when she senses food giver steps because she hides for basically anyone else. 

Well, now that I'm rested I'll catch up on some laundry and probably clean the gerbil cage. The dishes can wait till later!





Clean! All I hear is scrabbling as they're working to build new tunnels and collect the hay to like their nest. Sometimes they're like my furry ant farm lol.


Line, not like.


----------



## sibi

Hi guys, I'm in the ER again. The lancing didn't work, and there's still a lot of infection. They want to cut more. They are going to hook me up to an IV and pain meds. This is not going good. I've got to get my hubby to come here. Will keep you posted.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

That's no good but better they cut it out than it get left to spread. Hope the IV pain meds help you from feeling any of the surgery. Sending healing vibes your way!


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Hi guys, I'm in the ER again. The lancing didn't work, and there's still a lot of infection. They want to cut more. They are going to hook me up to an IV and pain meds. This is not going good. I've got to get my hubby to come here. Will keep you posted.



     !!!! Sibi!!!! While I am glad your getting it taken care of, I am so sorry about it even happening to you. If for some reason you can not get back and keep us up to date, can you have your hubby do so? We worry about you, 'cuz your family to us.


----------



## sibi

Now I know why you've been so busy. I guess we'll hear from you less, uh? Ava isn't the only one that's gonna be a little peeved. No, really, I'm happy for you. Keep us post on all the new and interesting people you meet.


Cowboy_Ken said:


> So I've been prepping for an exciting new phase of life. After 2-1/2 yrs. of working remotely with occasional on site drop ins, I've excepted an assignment outside the homestead office. Kinda fun, it's the first â€œnew" job I've had in 20 yrs. mainly I'll be dealing with the investment representative but I will be hands on the production floor analyzing and improving processes to increase revenues.
> My main concern in all this is Ava. Literally all her life I've been home with her. She ignored me for 1/2 a day when I spent the night at my daughters house, so I expect her to be a little peeved with me.
> 
> 
> And hers a fun picture of the trumpet vine trying to take over our house;






I just found out that they will be keeping me overnight to do the procedure tomorrow. I'm getting scared now. What if this doesn't fix the problem? Would this constitute reason for amputation? Help me cope with this.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

They probably want to keep you overnight to keep you out of pain and get some more antibiotics in you prior to surgery. I know before my dad does any major dental surgery on diabetics he has them go on antibiotics, use prescription mouthwash, and takes extra precautions to not book them when possibly sick kids, etc. might be in the waiting room. 

Try not to worry about things that may not happen since stress slows down your healing even more so! 

Take care, wishing for the best!


----------



## Jacqui

Sibi, do you remember telling Erin to not expect the worse or to not worry about things until they become reality? Even if worse came to worse and you end up loosing this thumb, it's not a bleak future. My father lost his entire arm as a child, yet he could hunt and fish, then clean and cook whatever he brought home. Your talking a thumb. You have the rest of your wonderful body still left and in working order (okay so it creaks and groans a bit these days, but it still works to some extinct). You would just have to learn to do things in a different way then you use to. It won't stop you from being able to sit back and enjoy watching the tortoises. You can still hand feed Runt his treats. You can still come online and give us advise and make us laugh. You will still be able to love and be loved by all those around you. Your hubby can still treat you like a queen. But we are rushing things here. They may get everything under control and you'll keep your thumb. Think positive thoughts and don't go borrowing trouble or worrying about things out of your control.

*hugs*


----------



## sibi

Yes, I know you're right; after all, I preached this to everyone. It's just that the whole experience is so surreal. I think about how this whole thing happened, and recall wondering why no one knows what to do or what this is. At least now they are treating this aggressively. Maybe by doing this, it will prevent an amputation. I never really took care of my hands when I did housework. I am learning my lesson and after this, I'm not taking any chances. They gave me some pain med. and I'm not feeling any pain, but they're not telling me why I'm still in the emergency room or when the procedure is going to be done. I probably can expect this to be done tomorrow because it's just to late for surgery now. I'll be missing you guys. I'll try and get back with you all tomorrow with some good news. In the meantime, I'm bored out of my mind with nothing to do. I'll be posting here until I either fall asleep or they shut off the lights. Thanks Jacqui and Kim. Hope to hear from Erin and Cowboy and Sarah and Kerryann and anyone who wants to chat.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

You're welcome. My friend (also in FL) recently had to have her gallbladder removed and I don't envy either of you. 

I got laundry done, some dishes, and a grocery list made. Plus my Kroger coupons came in the mail and one of them is for a free package of bacon! (hear that Ken, free bacon!). 

I've been looking into ways to cut costs but not compromise my pets' care or my comfort and am looking forward to the savings lol. I do need a new mvb bulb for Rosie though. I can't wait until I can build her a nice safe outdoor enclosure and not have to buy pricey bulbs for year round when it's basically ideal tropical tort weather 60-70% of the year. 

Soon enough though if can save up more now...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Sorry i missed you Sibi!! I love what Jacqui wrote to you. It's so inspiring about her father!! Try to focus on the positive. Also, whst Kim said about them being extra cautious because you are a diabetic is probably the case as well. I was also thinking that they may give you a pic line for the antibiotics and you would need to be admitted for that too. You are in great hands and they are doing everything they can to keep you as comfortable and as healthy as possible. It can only get better from here my friend. I will send innumerable healing thoughts your way.... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ the squiggles represent the healing thoughts coming atcha'.


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> I will send innumerable healing thoughts your way.... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ the squiggles represent the healing thoughts coming atcha'.



 I love this (and it made me chuckle)


----------



## sibi

I love the squiggly line too. That's so cute. I just got to my room and they told me that I'll be going to the OR in the morning. I'm on a really strong antibiotic now. I'll try to get the name of it, but they are finally taking this thing seriously. I figured that because it was only a thumb, and it didn't involve an organ, that it wasn't an emergency. This time, I went to another hospital and after seeing that the two antibiotics I was given wasn't working, they had to treat this more aggressively. Can't imagine what this thumb will look like after surgery. If I still have a thumb, I won't care what it looks like. Anyway, what's good to watch on TV? I don't get to watch it at home cause I'm usually too busy.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hi Sibi,
It's nice to see you're on. I'll probably only be here for a short time. Truth be told, maybe I've gotten used to a 15 min. nap in the late afternoon. As I've said before, Sibi, I know you have strong faith. Draw on that. Now is a good time to. I'm sure all will be fine, even if its not what we choose, and who are we to decide those things, if I understand teachings right. Be strong. You know we are here for you.


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Anyway, what's good to watch on TV? I don't get to watch it at home cause I'm usually too busy.



I have no idea, as I don't own a set even. 


Just don't pick a show with a crazy Dr on the loose killing his patients...


----------



## sibi

Wow, that would truly freak me out. I have chosen an old movie when Charleston Heston was young. Some Roman Empire flick.

I was just given a lean cuisine (turkey) as a snack. Yummy!


----------



## pugsandkids

I'm so glad they are taking this seriously, I will be thinking lots and lots of good thoughts! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Nothing to exciting, one of the small fires is 80% contained, one of the bigger fires jumped the river. 

My oldest son was whining when I woke him up at 11:30 this morning (my lunch break). He worked bussing tables fri and sat night, just too exhausted to do much else...

I try really hard not to "when I was your age..." But somedays it's tough!


----------



## sibi

Sarah, are you out of danger from the fires? If the other fire jumped the river, where is it headed?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

sibi said:


> Karen says to order some thumbprint cookies! LOLOLOL.


----------



## pugsandkids

Ooo, thumbprint cookies!

I live in north Grants Pass, miles from the fires. Now that this one has jumped the river the very slim chance it could reach us has increased. But it would have to get wild!


I don't know what direction it's burning on just yet, we will know more tomorrow.


----------



## sibi

Well, maybe the weather will drown it and it will never get wild. I feel for anyone who lives within striking distance of a fire. It is like going to hell and back. Anyway, you'll be spared that. I'm off to Lala land. Good night my friend.


----------



## pugsandkids

Good night Sibi


----------



## Kerryann

I am having a wonderful vacation. We went to the Toronto zoo today and saw lots of fun animals and tortoises. 
Here are some pics from today/tonight.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Hope you had a happy birthday! 

Best wishes tomorrow sibi!

I ordered a new mvb bulb online. Why is it all the too high of wattage ones cost less? Anything over 100W heats it up too much but I'll spend the $40 on it to not have a baked tortoise. 

I think the one I bought at the local pet store cost me $70 last year, so while I like supporting local business, $30 is too large of a price cut to pass up. 

In past post related news I saw an article on plans in the works for a Costco. I'd gladly work at Costco instead. It helps their base pay is time and a half what I make now plus you get benefits and a free membership. Sadly it pays even better than the zoo... Sounds like everything to me is money right now but it's kind of true when trying to save up.

Off to bed for me as well! Stay safe my friends.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



sibi said:


> Well, maybe the weather will drown it and it will never get wild. I feel for anyone who lives within striking distance of a fire. It is like going to hell and back. Anyway, you'll be spared that. I'm off to Lala land. Good night my friend.



Oh no I just came on. It stinks not having data in Canada. Sibi I hope they figure this out. Being worried I know raises your blood sugar so you have to put your trust in your drs


----------



## sibi

I just found out that they scheduled me for 11a.m. I sure would like a bacon, egg, and cheese biscuit sandwich The pain has been manageable. The IV antibiotics work a lot better than oral meds. I think it's helping with the infection. I'm feeling a bit more positive now than yesterday. Maybe I'll be able to go home after the procedure, if there's no complications.


----------



## Jacqui

*fingers crossed* (do you know how hard it is to try to take pictures with your fingers crossed???  ) I am firmly believing everything will go well.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Any updates sibi?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

sibi said:


> I just found out that they scheduled me for 11a.m. I sure would like a bacon, egg, and cheese biscuit sandwich The pain has been manageable. The IV antibiotics work a lot better than oral meds. I think it's helping with the infection. I'm feeling a bit more positive now than yesterday. Maybe I'll be able to go home after the procedure, if there's no complications.



More healing thoughts, you probably always wonderned what the squiggle was for and never knew it was the international sign for "Healing thought's for Sibi" ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~It is almost 2pm here so I am hoping you are recovering with significantly less infection to deal with!!




Kerryann said:


> I am having a wonderful vacation. We went to the Toronto zoo today and saw lots of fun animals and tortoises.
> Here are some pics from today/tonight.


Happy Birthday!!!


Also, good choice! Creme brÃ»lÃ©e is my favorite!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sibi? 
So I can get updates, I'm just not posting. Can we get an update, please?~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Jacqui

Anticipation on Sibi sucks.  Keep thinking there will be more noews (and great news at that).


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I know! I wish Sibi would check in. I'm stress eating Hershey kisses. Which is supposed to be reserved for when Rand goes pee pee on the potty! In addition to that I am wearing a cute outfit to meet Rand's cardiologist tomorrow. The outfit is supposed to say 'sweet at home mom that will kill with her bare hands if her son receives negligeant care" we are risking my image here!!! 

The above is obviously a joke, more thoughts~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Jacqui

I was wondering when Rand's appt was, but thought we all had enough to worry about with Sibi so I didn't bring it up. News will be good there, too. 

Kerry sorta forgot about you... looks like you are having fun.  No dealing with work, right?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I'm making shepherds pie for dinner. I set up my small tv near the kitchen so it now makes cooking at home alone much more enjoyable. I can't have the dogs keep me company since every food would have fur in it or be missing components from counter surfers! 

I now need to clean the kitchen but was checking in here first. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

What in the world does Dagny have?...




  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ <3


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> What in the world does Dagny have?...
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ <3



Ditto on what Dagney and Erin have said/done.


BTW Erin, very cute!!


----------



## sibi

Hi everyone. I just got my phone charged and I gage to say everything we t better than expected. They removed my nail and cleaned all the infection out. I have to stay another day or two, but I'm not in pain anymore. The thumb is till numb since 11 a.m. But, while it's numb, I don't have to take pain killers. My nail will grow back, I was told. I'd be interested if there's any new cuts and stitching. I'll probably know tomorrow. I felt the positive vibes all day! Love you all xoxoxo,


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Yay!!! That is great news!! I'm so happy to hear from you!! I have to go but will check in later yay!!!!!


----------



## sibi

Thanks Erin. If everything goes well tomorrow I may be able to go home. I will BA e to keep this nail from water, dirt, and any exposure that can re-infect it. I'm as happy as you are about this. Speak to you later.


----------



## pugsandkids

Yay Sibi!!!!!

Smoke update: this was the view off of my office roof today..


----------



## sibi

What are the chances of that fire getting to you?



pugsandkids said:


> Yay Sibi!!!!!
> 
> Smoke update: this was the view off of my office roof today..


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> I just found out that they scheduled me for 11a.m. I sure would like a bacon, egg, and cheese biscuit sandwich The pain has been manageable. The IV antibiotics work a lot better than oral meds. I think it's helping with the infection. I'm feeling a bit more positive now than yesterday. Maybe I'll be able to go home after the procedure, if there's no complications.



You should stay if they want you too. I know it stinks being in the pokey but sometimes you have to behave and do what the dr wants.


----------



## pugsandkids

sibi said:


> What are the chances of that fire getting to you?
> 
> 
> 
> pugsandkids said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay Sibi!!!!!
> 
> Smoke update: this was the view off of my office roof today..
Click to expand...


Very small, it would have to travel miles and miles. We nearly evacuated this summer due to fires along our freeway though!


----------



## sibi

I am listening to the doctors. I'm staying another night or two. All the meds by IV will be finished tonight. So, unless there's extreme pain or fever, I should be able to go home. I'll leave here when the doc gives.the order. I'm really doing great Thank God I kept my finger.


Kerryann said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just found out that they scheduled me for 11a.m. I sure would like a bacon, egg, and cheese biscuit sandwich The pain has been manageable. The IV antibiotics work a lot better than oral meds. I think it's helping with the infection. I'm feeling a bit more positive now than yesterday. Maybe I'll be able to go home after the procedure, if there's no complications.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should stay if they want you too. I know it stinks being in the pokey but sometimes you have to behave and do what the dr wants.
Click to expand...


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Yay! Good news


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

All that doom and gloom for nothing, ehh Sibi? Glad it's all going well.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> I was wondering when Rand's appt was, but thought we all had enough to worry about with Sibi so I didn't bring it up. News will be good there, too.
> 
> Kerry sorta forgot about you... looks like you are having fun.  No dealing with work, right?



Well my favorite site got hacked promptly on my birthday but other than telling the team what to do.. no no work 

I am in maple heaven. Have I mentioned that I love maple. Maple creme brulee, maple ice cream with a maple walnut torte, and a maple cheesecake was my dessert. Tonight for my dinner cruise I had a kiddy maple ice cream. Have I mentioned I love maple? I am at home up in here Muskoka cottage country. Wait.. oh yes.. there is shopping too. 

Did I tell you all that I flashed a guy yesterday at the buffalo store? I love the buffalo brand but can only find it sometimes in limited quantity at Nordstroms or sometimes at Loehmanns. Yesterday I was trying on pants and I told him the size of my current pants that I thought fit and well they didnt fit and I opened the door to show him my pant dilemma and didn't even realize I hadn't retopped. He had to go get two sizes smaller. 
Here's my pants I thought fit. 



Here's me on the fab dinner cruise Mikey had planned







sibi said:


> I am listening to the doctors. I'm staying another night or two. All the meds by IV will be finished tonight. So, unless there's extreme pain or fever, I should be able to go home. I'll leave here when the doc gives.the order. I'm really doing great Thank God I kept my finger.
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just found out that they scheduled me for 11a.m. I sure would like a bacon, egg, and cheese biscuit sandwich The pain has been manageable. The IV antibiotics work a lot better than oral meds. I think it's helping with the infection. I'm feeling a bit more positive now than yesterday. Maybe I'll be able to go home after the procedure, if there's no complications.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should stay if they want you too. I know it stinks being in the pokey but sometimes you have to behave and do what the dr wants.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


You have no idea how happy that makes me. I was so worried last night. I prayed for you too, I figured the positive energy couldn't hurt. I am so happy to hear they have you getting fixed up and your worst fear didn't come true. 




Cowboy_Ken said:


> All that doom and gloom for nothing, ehh Sibi? Glad it's all going well.



I saw your cowboy canadian twin today.. well he was a lot like how I imagine you.  
It's not a bad thing. He was very polite and had a cowboy hat on.


The pix of Dagny didn't show up on my laptop but oh so cute.
The smoke pics were scary


----------



## sibi

Erin,Dagny is so cute. I just love that dog, and with that "get well" card around his neck, I could just give him a big sloppy kiss! I'm want to download the. Pic and try to get a good copy of it so that I can frame it. Thanks Erin xoxoxox~~~~~~~~~~



CtTortoiseMom said:


> What in the world does Dagny have?...
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ <3






CtTortoiseMom said:


> What in the world does Dagny have?...
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ <3


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sibi, have you guessed yet that we all kinda like ya? Well if not, I'll tell you; we all like you! We've nothing but warm feelings for you. ~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~!!!! Dang it all!


----------



## sibi

Yeah, I kinda get that loving feeling. I think you're cute too.If you were a dog, I'd give you a big, sloppy kiss too.
I'm still waiting for respitory to come up and hook my oxygen to my C-pap machine. It's midnight here already. Guess I'll have to hook myself up. I know how to do this...been doing this for years.



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sibi, have you guessed yet that we all kinda like ya? Well if not, I'll tell you; we all like you! We've nothing but warm feelings for you. ~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~
> ~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~
> ~~~~~~~!!!! Dang it all!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

sibi said:


> I meant to ask you if you remembered to bring yours. Glad you've got it!


----------



## sibi

Good Morning Everybody...guess what day it is. Co'mon Cowboy, guess what day it is. Don't you just love that commercial? It's hump day! Hahahah.
Today the wrap comes off and I get to see what my thumb looks like. I am feeling some pain, but, I think its only gonna get better as time goes by. I'll be sure to get some of that good pain med before I leave here.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I think the Hump day commercial is brilliant!!!


----------



## sibi

It sure is! That camel is so cute.


Cowboy_Ken said:


> I think the Hump day commercial is brilliant!!!


----------



## RosieRedfoot




----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Hump day...,


This is from Monday when my SIL took the girls to the zoo.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I don't recommend doing a non-safe search for hump day. I did find one fairly tame one to continue the theme and it's tortoise related, just for laughs!


----------



## sibi

Erin and Kim, now that's a Hump Day!!! 

The doctor came in just now to discharge me. I'm glad to be going home to my babies. They miss me a greet deal. I'll keep you all posted and when I get home, I'll try and get a pic of my thumb.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Yay for getting to go home! 

I noticed my tort Rosie follows me. I was rearranging her water rock area and she kept trying to get under my hand. Then when I was picking up stray leaves from a plant she kept walking over to my hand. Maybe she was hoping for something tastier to come out of my hand, lol.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Sorry all, my news is not as great as Sibi's. 

Rand has a large hole in his heart and is having emergency open heart surgery this Tuesady because of subsequent damage to his lungs. The great news is he should be a normal healthy boy after this. So a large atrial septal defect is the official diagnosis. He will be in the icu for a minimum of 3 days and if all goes well he can be out of the hospital as soon as day 5. 
Everyone of his specialists will be in attendance during his surgery and 2 are coming in on an off day. So that's it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Sorry all, my news is not as great as Sibi's.



Holy Crap, Mrs.C. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Yikes! That's no good but he's in good hands. I'm sending my best to you and Rand! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Thank's I am taking this as good news. ASD's are usually found AFTER the child suffered a stroke they are amazed that my pediatrician heard it!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Thank's I am taking this as good news. ASD's are usually found AFTER the child suffered a stroke they are amazed that my pediatrician heard it!!



Send your pediatrician a bottle. Or good chocolate!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank's I am taking this as good news. ASD's are usually found AFTER the child suffered a stroke they are amazed that my pediatrician heard it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send your pediatrician a bottle. Or good chocolate!
Click to expand...


I plan too, but more because I called him to thank him after I found out and was kind of a mess!!!!


----------



## pugsandkids

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank's I am taking this as good news. ASD's are usually found AFTER the child suffered a stroke they are amazed that my pediatrician heard it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send your pediatrician a bottle. Or good chocolate!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I plan too, but more because I called him to thank him after I found out and was kind of a mess!!!!
Click to expand...


Scary, but yes, so awesome that they caught it! I will be sending extra love ya'lls way. 

Sibi I'm glad you are going home. Do not overdo it!

Smoke pic?

Out my office window, and by my mailbox 



Can you see the cell tower?


We lost a 19 yr old firefighter, driving water tender to switch out and take a break. He rolled it down the hill...Awful.

More lightening yesterday started more fires. Biggest fire is still only 17% contained....radio station is even handing out masks.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Crazy. We had torrential rain yesterday that you guys needed out west. Too bad about the firefighter too.

I'm making chocolate chip cookies. My bf forwarded me a corporate message how tomorrow is "bring your own baked goods" to share day so I've got a double batch of my triple chocolate cookies chilling in the fridge. The dough tastes amaazing. I really think it was just my boyfriend's ploy to get me to bake cookies.

I'd share with everyone since I know after this week's bout of news everyone could do with some comfort food.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



sibi said:


> Erin and Kim, now that's a Hump Day!!!
> 
> The doctor came in just now to discharge me. I'm glad to be going home to my babies. They miss me a greet deal. I'll keep you all posted and when I get home, I'll try and get a pic of my thumb.



Yay Sibi 
Such happy news to return to the states to find.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

RosieRedfoot said:


> Crazy. We had torrential rain yesterday that you guys needed out west. Too bad about the firefighter too.
> 
> I'm making chocolate chip cookies. My bf forwarded me a corporate message how tomorrow is "bring your own baked goods" to share day so I've got a double batch of my triple chocolate cookies chilling in the fridge. The dough tastes amaazing. I really think it was just my boyfriend's ploy to get me to bake cookies.
> 
> I'd share with everyone since I know after this week's bout of news everyone could do with some comfort food.



Yum , it should be bring your wife or gf's baked goods day . Although my husband makes the best cheesecake I have ever tasted so I guess he would make that if he ever needed a baked good.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



CtTortoiseMom said:


> Sorry all, my news is not as great as Sibi's.
> 
> Rand has a large hole in his heart and is having emergency open heart surgery this Tuesady because of subsequent damage to his lungs. The great news is he should be a normal healthy boy after this. So a large atrial septal defect is the official diagnosis. He will be in the icu for a minimum of 3 days and if all goes well he can be out of the hospital as soon as day 5.
> Everyone of his specialists will be in attendance during his surgery and 2 are coming in on an off day. So that's it.



I am so sorry Erin. Thankfully they found it and you should be prod you kept after it until you got it identified. You and Rand are in my prayers.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

pugsandkids said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank's I am taking this as good news. ASD's are usually found AFTER the child suffered a stroke they are amazed that my pediatrician heard it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send your pediatrician a bottle. Or good chocolate!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I plan too, but more because I called him to thank him after I found out and was kind of a mess!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Scary, but yes, so awesome that they caught it! I will be sending extra love ya'lls way.
> 
> Sibi I'm glad you are going home. Do not overdo it!
> 
> Smoke pic?
> 
> Out my office window, and by my mailbox
> 
> Can you see the cell tower?
> 
> 
> We lost a 19 yr old firefighter, driving water tender to switch out and take a break. He rolled it down the hill...Awful.
> 
> More lightening yesterday started more fires. Biggest fire is still only 17% contained....radio station is even handing out masks.
Click to expand...



Oh no, the poor firefighter was probably exhausted too. So sad. That smoke pic makes my throat hurt just looking at it!! Unreal!!


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



pugsandkids said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank's I am taking this as good news. ASD's are usually found AFTER the child suffered a stroke they are amazed that my pediatrician heard it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send your pediatrician a bottle. Or good chocolate!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I plan too, but more because I called him to thank him after I found out and was kind of a mess!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Scary, but yes, so awesome that they caught it! I will be sending extra love ya'lls way.
> 
> Sibi I'm glad you are going home. Do not overdo it!
> 
> Smoke pic?
> 
> Out my office window, and by my mailbox
> 
> Can you see the cell tower?
> 
> 
> We lost a 19 yr old firefighter, driving water tender to switch out and take a break. He rolled it down the hill...Awful.
> 
> More lightening yesterday started more fires. Biggest fire is still only 17% contained....radio station is even handing out masks.
Click to expand...




Oh my goodness. I have been writing about you and Ken. I'm sad to heart about the firefighter.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry all, my news is not as great as Sibi's.
> 
> Rand has a large hole in his heart and is having emergency open heart surgery this Tuesady because of subsequent damage to his lungs. The great news is he should be a normal healthy boy after this. So a large atrial septal defect is the official diagnosis. He will be in the icu for a minimum of 3 days and if all goes well he can be out of the hospital as soon as day 5.
> Everyone of his specialists will be in attendance during his surgery and 2 are coming in on an off day. So that's it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so sorry Erin. Thankfully they found it and you should be prod you kept after it until you got it identified. You and Rand are in my prayers.
Click to expand...

Thank you


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Hey Ken, how is the new job? Did it start yet?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

New job is, you know, new. Lots of room for improvements, but I need to take baby steps. Otherwise, you all know how people are about change. Today was day 3 and I spent the better part interviewing employees to get a feel for what they feel their needs are. These guys are opening up to me to the point of share shop floor politics, which tells me they are excepting me.


As far as the fires go, understand I'm 200 miles or so from Grants Pass. We're just getting smoke from random smaller fires.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Kerryann said:


> pugsandkids said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank's I am taking this as good news. ASD's are usually found AFTER the child suffered a stroke they are amazed that my pediatrician heard it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send your pediatrician a bottle. Or good chocolate!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I plan too, but more because I called him to thank him after I found out and was kind of a mess!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Scary, but yes, so awesome that they caught it! I will be sending extra love ya'lls way.
> 
> Sibi I'm glad you are going home. Do not overdo it!
> 
> Smoke pic?
> 
> Out my office window, and by my mailbox
> 
> Can you see the cell tower?
> 
> 
> We lost a 19 yr old firefighter, driving water tender to switch out and take a break. He rolled it down the hill...Awful.
> 
> More lightening yesterday started more fires. Biggest fire is still only 17% contained....radio station is even handing out masks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness. I have been writing about you and Ken. I'm sad to heart about the firefighter.
Click to expand...




Worrying not writing


----------



## sibi

Erin, I'm so sorry about Rand. My goodness, I hope the baby has a full recovery. After they repair the hole, there shouldn't be anymore problems, right? I mean, he doesn't need to take a medication for the rest of his life, does he? The good thing is that once they address this heart issue, his lungs should get stronger with less respitory problems, right? My prayers are with you and your family. It seems like we're having medical emergencies on Chat! Someone ought to write a series for TV on us. Keep us posted. 

I'm home, but in pain. The doctor never took off the bandage. He said I have to keep it on until Monday. I don't have a heavy duty painkiller. It's only Lortab 5/500. It doesn't numb the pain. I just hope I begin to feel better. I can't believe the heavy duty antibiotics I was put on. It's as though I was fighting MRSA. It's a bit scary because if this infection doesn't clear up, what the heck am I fighting? And if it continues, what can I expect? 
What's important now, though, is Rand. Positive waves are going your way~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ xoxoxo,


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



sibi said:


> Erin, I'm so sorry about Rand. My goodness, I hope the baby has a full recovery. After they repair the hole, there shouldn't be anymore problems, right? I mean, he doesn't need to take a medication for the rest of his life, does he? The good thing is that once they address this heart issue, his lungs should get stronger with less respitory problems, right? My prayers are with you and your family. It seems like we're having medical emergencies on Chat! Someone ought to write a series for TV on us. Keep us posted.
> 
> I'm home, but in pain. The doctor never took off the bandage. He said I have to keep it on until Monday. I don't have a heavy duty painkiller. It's only Lortab 5/500. It doesn't numb the pain. I just hope I begin to feel better. I can't believe the heavy duty antibiotics I was put on. It's as though I was fighting MRSA. It's a bit scary because if this infection doesn't clear up, what the heck am I fighting? And if it continues, what can I expect?
> What's important now, though, is Rand. Positive waves are going your way~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ xoxoxo,



The stronger the better for the Antibiotics. We came to the dogs to find that cicis toe seems to be broken.


----------



## sibi

Yes, stronger is better, but what if the strongest doesn't cure it? Aw, sorry to hear cici's toe is broken. How do you think it happened?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

You'll just have to give it time to work sibi! 

Poor Cici, I think my dogs have broken a toe before but never got it X-ray'd. They seemed to forget about it after a few days. But if she's suddenly limping, always good to get it checked out, 

Back to work tonight in a few hours!


----------



## sibi

Erin, how's your lil guy doing? There's so much going on in your life. If it wasn't the kids getting sick, it was selling and buying a house.If it isn't shopping and contracting work for your new home, it's Rand getting sick. Now it's this news on his little heart! i feel bad troubling you and all my friends here with my little thumb. I appreciate all your kind words from everyone on chat, but this news on Rand is big. Know we are with you all the way. We'll be praying for all your family, and Tuesday, we'll be on pins and needles waiting for news. Know we are here for you 100%.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I echo all Sibi has said!!!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I echo all Sibi has said!!!



Thank you Sibi & Ken! Sibi, your thumb is a very big deal! Just imagine if you did not treat it!! You would be worse off than Rand is!! 

I think it is actually a good thing that I have a lot to do in a short period of time to prepare for Tuesday. It's a great distraction. Rob was able to take a leave of absence for the next ten days and he has been working on getting the best OR team for Rand since he used to work in the OR at the childrens hospital. My inlaws are driving here and should be here on Sunday to stay at our house and take care of the kid's while we are in the hospital with Rand. I have my big meeting with the cardio thoracic surgeon's tomorrow and it is overwhelming the amount of doc's that are attending to support Rand. They called me to tell me that they had to switch rooms to accommodate all of the specialist that Rand see's that want to attend. They said he is quite the VIP patient. So i feel lucky to have everyones support and cested interest in the best pissible outcome!! In truth I think they might feel a little guilty for missing it but they really shouldn't. 

Then my daughters 14th birthday party is Sat. I didn't want to cancel it because I just want things to be as normal as possible and I thought it might be a good distraction for the kids but my heart really isn't in it. 

So that's all that has been going on except I have been cleaning like a crazy person because my inlaws are staying in the house and i want Rand to come home to a clean house! 
I will fill you all in on what the sergeons say. My main concern is PAIN!! I just do not want him to feel any but I fear it may be a very painful recovery. 

Here is what Rand is having done in case any of you wanted to know. 
http://www.mountsinai.org/patient-c...-defect-repair-in-children-open-heart-surgery


Oh and you asked about Rand. He is a perfectly normal happy boy


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Ok, I am back. It has been a busy few weeks here! My little girl started kindergarten on monday... and she has already gotten in trouble with the teacher.


----------



## pugsandkids

Rand is adorable, it sounds like he's in the most capable hands around! You Miss need to remember to breathe too. You can't take care of everyone else if you are totally exhausted. 

17 new fires started yesterday due to lightening. Nothing near us though, it's actually great right now smoke wise. I drove home with windows down and radio up!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Melly-n-shorty said:


> Ok, I am back. It has been a busy few weeks here! My little girl started kindergarten on monday... and she has already gotten in trouble with the teacher.



I might be laughing because I too have a trouble maker!! The unfortunate thing for her is she has her older sister to be compared to and her sister was always studious and quiet where Lily could care less about school and is never quiet!! I loved being room mom for my oldest and going into eat lunch with her occasionally and I always got complimented on how great she was. Now when I go in to have lunch with Lily I never know if I will be joining her at the naughty table!!


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



CtTortoiseMom said:


> Melly-n-shorty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I am back. It has been a busy few weeks here! My little girl started kindergarten on monday... and she has already gotten in trouble with the teacher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might be laughing because I too have a trouble maker!! The unfortunate thing for her is she has her older sister to be compared to and her sister was always studious and quiet where Lily could care less about school and is never quiet!! I loved being room mom for my oldest and going into eat lunch with her occasionally and I always got complimented on how great she was. Now when I go in to have lunch with Lily I never know if I will be joining her at the naughty table!!
Click to expand...


She is brilliant and will be a creative character.


----------



## pugsandkids

Ahh Kindergarten, I miss it, my boys are soooo old!

Here is an awesome accounting of how supplies are getting to our firefighters. Hubby and I have floated that stretch many times.As you read look for mention of Mary's Hole, it's a great hangover cure ;-0


http://www.nwrafting.com/rogue-river-rafting/fire-support


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Reward offered if anyone can track down one of theseâ€¦



For me. Karen won't let me have it, but I want to get one for my niece and her husband.


----------



## pugsandkids

That's hilarious! I'll keep an eye out


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

My daughter says she got hers in Walport, Oregon.


Oops. Waldport.


----------



## pugsandkids

So I search "flasher light switch cover" yahoo makes a big deal about me going into adult content...
I got a bunch of wiring schematics 


Waldport makes sense. You find the strangest things on the coast!


----------



## sibi

Erin, you'll be taking Rand to Boston, right? How many hours drive is it from where you live in CT? When Rand gets discharged from the hosp. how will you managed the trip home? I have a question on his procedure. Are the doctors planning on putting a patch over the hole, or are they going to stitch the hole? I realize you'll be meeting with all the doctors tomorrow, and you may not know the answer yet, but I'd be interested in knowing. 


.


CtTortoiseMom said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> I echo all Sibi has said!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Sibi & Ken! Sibi, your thumb is a very big deal! Just imagine if you did not treat it!! You would be worse off than Rand is!!
> 
> I think it is actually a good thing that I have a lot to do in a short period of time to prepare for Tuesday. It's a great distraction. Rob was able to take a leave of absence for the next ten days and he has been working on getting the best OR team for Rand since he used to work in the OR at the childrens hospital. My inlaws are driving here and should be here on Sunday to stay at our house and take care of the kid's while we are in the hospital with Rand. I have my big meeting with the cardio thoracic surgeon's tomorrow and it is overwhelming the amount of doc's that are attending to support Rand. They called me to tell me that they had to switch rooms to accommodate all of the specialist that Rand see's that want to attend. They said he is quite the VIP patient. So i feel lucky to have everyones support and cested interest in the best pissible outcome!! In truth I think they might feel a little guilty for missing it but they really shouldn't.
> 
> Then my daughters 14th birthday party is Sat. I didn't want to cancel it because I just want things to be as normal as possible and I thought it might be a good distraction for the kids but my heart really isn't in it.
> 
> So that's all that has been going on except I have been cleaning like a crazy person because my inlaws are staying in the house and i want Rand to come home to a clean house!
> I will fill you all in on what the sergeons say. My main concern is PAIN!! I just do not want him to feel any but I fear it may be a very painful recovery.
> 
> Here is what Rand is having done in case any of you wanted to know.
> http://www.mountsinai.org/patient-c...-defect-repair-in-children-open-heart-surgery
> 
> 
> Oh and you asked about Rand. He is a perfectly normal happy boy
Click to expand...





Lol...I had to look real hard to see WHAT he was flashing. Still not sure, it looks like a scotch tape dispenser. Am I right? Ingenious!!! I've got to get me one of those!


Cowboy_Ken said:


> Reward offered if anyone can track down one of theseâ€¦
> 
> For me. Karen won't let me have it, but I want to get one for my niece and her husband.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I guess there have been talks of increasing pay at work although I doubt it. We had corporate survey us all anonymously about work culture, benefits (ha), and pay (minimum wage + scraps). I guess no one gave above a 1/5 stars for pay that gets part time wages and management is like.. Well everyone always complains pay is too low. Well, when we bust our butts for 7.50-7.89 an hour and you cut hours to 20 a week to avoid any health care of course we complain. I mean, when you make only $800 max a month after tax it leaves no money if living off it. I'm the only employee who doesn't live at home with parents or off food stamps. It's sad because I have a degree, I have intelligence and work hard, but I make less than I did during jobs I had in high school. Just a crappy economy and I'm fortunate my boyfriend makes decent money so we can live comfortably. Although I guess I'm a mooch. 

But honestly, would the CEO's really miss a spare million or two to be divvied up across their workers? Lol that'd be a nice bonus.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

sibi said:


> Erin, you'll be taking Rand to Boston, right? How many hours drive is it from where you live in CT? When Rand gets discharged from the hosp. how will you managed the trip home? I have a question on his procedure. Are the doctors planning on putting a patch over the hole, or are they going to stitch the hole? I realize you'll be meeting with all the doctors tomorrow, and you may not know the answer yet, but I'd be interested in knowing.



Rand is having the surgery at the children's hospital that is 40 minutes away. All of his specialist will be there and available for consult if needed during the surgery. He has a very large hole so they are using a patch that they will take from another part of his chest area ( I'm not sure what part). The patch will then get stitched over the hole while he is on bypass. Because this is emergent I didn't have time to consult with Boston Children's and his cardiologist assured me that this is pretty straight forward and that they would happily send him to Boston if his case was unique in any way. I will know the exact extent of damage to his lungs today and have a lot more info. I'm off to get ready the consult. 

Happy Birthday to my Lily!! Today is her actual B'day!! She is 7 and since her parents do not sleep anymore she got to rollerblade in her wonder woman costume in the garage at 5 this morning!! There are perks to every situation


----------



## pugsandkids

Happy Birthday Lily! Looked like its off to a fabulous start


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lol...I had to look real hard to see WHAT he was flashing. Still not sure, it looks like a scotch tape dispenser. Am I right? Ingenious!!! I've got to get me one of those!


Cowboy_Ken said:


> Reward offered if anyone can track down one of theseâ€¦
> 
> For me. Karen won't let me have it, but I want to get one for my niece and her husband.


[/quote]

It's a light switch plate. When it's turned on, the switch is, ahem, pointing up.
Mrs.C., please bounce in at times to let us know things, ok? 
Yesterday, I left work a little early, when I approached the CEO to let him know, he asked why I was running it past him. I responded that I felt I was ripping the company off for hours. To this he raised his voice and responded, â€œKen, you walked around while eating your lunch! Don't worry about a thing. If you want to jet, get out of here" I believe they are liking how things are progressing.
Talk with y'all later.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Glad to hear work is going well Ken.

Happy Birthday Lily! It sounds like Rand is in the very best of hands  I hope the lung damage isn't too severe and that all of this can be behind you before you know it!


----------



## Kerryann

Sounds like work is going well Ken.


----------



## sibi

Hey Cowboy, that's the way I use to work when I was employed. Never had time to eat lunch in peace and quite. But, it looks like you're enjoying your job as much as they are enjoying you. If you weren't a spaz, you'll be one soon. That should be exciting to witness!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm used to working remotely from home. It's just fun(?) being around humans for a week. There's plenty of room for over all improvement in process flow here. The plant workers have all excepted me very well.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

RosieRedfoot said:


> Glad to hear work is going well Ken.
> 
> Happy Birthday Lily! It sounds like Rand is in the very best of hands  I hope the lung damage isn't too severe and that all of this can be behind you before you know it!


Thanks  Lily had a great birthday and we learned all there is to know about R
Rand's procedure. I just have to get through my teens B'day (friend) party tomorrow and I am done with all these parties until next August, yay!!


A couple pics from today, I am picture crazy as it is but we are documenting this whole experience to make a album for Rand when he is older.


----------



## sibi

Speaking about Rand's procedure, are they going to use a patch to close the hole? What are your travel plans with Rand? Are you going to fly or drive? How old is Lily now? I know she had a great day. Yay for one more party! I hope you can rest a while before Tuesday...you're gonna need it!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

sibi said:


> Speaking about Rand's procedure, are they going to use a patch to close the hole? What are your travel plans with Rand? Are you going to fly or drive? How old is Lily now? I know she had a great day. Yay for one more party! I hope you can rest a while before Tuesday...you're gonna need it!



They use the pericardium which is the outer layer that protects the heart to make the patch. He is having his surgery at the children's hospital and it is only 40 minutes away. 
I learned some crazy things....
I have to give him an iodine shower the night before surgery. I also met all the PICU doctors and they showed us the external pace maker that Rand will wear for three days do they can quickly zap him if he has an arythmia. We also saw our room which is in a suite with a common area that has a kitchen and laundry room and it is right outside the PICU. A Dad was in the kitchen when we were doing our tour and he looked like a zombie, poor guy:/.


Hey Sibi, 
How is your thumb? Is there any relief from the Pain yet?


----------



## sibi

Well,yeah...you may look just like him after the first 24 hours.:-/


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Melly-n-shorty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I am back. It has been a busy few weeks here! My little girl started kindergarten on monday... and she has already gotten in trouble with the teacher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might be laughing because I too have a trouble maker!! The unfortunate thing for her is she has her older sister to be compared to and her sister was always studious and quiet where Lily could care less about school and is never quiet!! I loved being room mom for my oldest and going into eat lunch with her occasionally and I always got complimented on how great she was. Now when I go in to have lunch with Lily I never know if I will be joining her at the naughty table!!
Click to expand...


I hope I get to be a home room mom... I signed up! Mine has has had to sit in the thinking chair a few time and has had a note sent home, the teacher already asked to have a meeting next week... I get a little annoyed that the teachers try to suggest she might have something wrong because she doesn't fit in their box. Personally I am proud of her for having so much spirit. I am happy to know I am not the only one with a wild one! my daughter only has two volumes loud and louder... what about yours?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Holy crazy shopping day... It's almost worse than the tax exempt weekend because everyone procrastinated until the week before school starts. So crazy out there... On break right now and not wanting to go back out there lol.


----------



## turtlekid13

Hello i just got a 55 gal tank for my 2 RES turtes and was wondering if i need to cycle itto .?


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi turtlekid:

It's nice to see new folks posting in this thread. Glad to have you here.

As to the turtle water. I never did. I just put the water in the tank, added whatever furniture I was going to, a landing dock and the turtle. Since they breathe air and not oxygen from the water, I never thought it needed to be aged.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Turtlekid13,
Welcome to the forum, and our pretend chat. My wife is really into fresh tropical fish, so I know all too well world of having a tank setup, running, with no fish in it while it cycles. The strange looks from friends, when you say things like, â€œNo you can't just dump fish in until its stable." and all of that. I would think, as long as you have taken the steps to remove ant chlorine from the water, you should be fine.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Do you know what day it isâ€¦?



The High Holy Bacon Sunday!!!!


----------



## Kerryann

I'm almost home. I missed my torts


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I'm making BLT's when I get off work for bacon Sunday


----------



## Kerryann

Yay I am home and I getting my stuffs done


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yay!!!


Everyone eat BACON !!!!


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yay!!!
> 
> 
> Everyone eat BACON !!!!





I have fake sausage


----------



## Jacqui

I actually did have bacon on my way home from St Louis!!


----------



## wellington

Kerryann said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!!!
> 
> 
> Everyone eat BACON !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have fake sausage
Click to expand...




I had bacon, sausage and fake sausage today. Kerryann, have you ever had chicken and apple sausage? I don't remember is you eat meat or not, but I know you eat healthier foods. I am a big greasy food eater, I should be 1000 lb LOL. I had the healthier chicken and apple sausage today. It wasn't bad, could have used little more spice. I had it at a restaurant, so don't know if or where one would buy it.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Costco carries a chicken and apple sausage from aedelis (spelling?) and my boyfriend and I make our own from scratch. It's my favorite sausage even though it's technically a breakfast category of sausage.


----------



## sibi

Cowboy, when you asked what day it is, I was expecting to see a camel made of bacon You know, that exactly the way I like my bacon...nice and crispy cooked, yummy! Must cross the Continental divide one day and visit you on a Sunday.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

sibi said:


> Must cross the Continental divide one day and visit you on a Sunday.



We'll keep clean sheets on the bed in the guest room for ya. Lol. We just got home from the 200+ mile round trip taking my stepson back to his place. He's a grown up, as it were, it's just easier for him to spend weekends here if we make the drive to hogtie him, and toss him in the trunk. He's paying off student loans, so ya know, it's easier for him. And it's so worth it to us to spend the time with him. Draw back, it's 11:42 pm and I'm amped from driving. Sigh


----------



## Jacqui

wellington said:


> I had the healthier chicken and apple sausage today. It wasn't bad, could have used little more spice. I had it at a restaurant, so don't know if or where one would buy it.



I tried some last week that I got from my local WalMart. I believe it was Hilshire Farms who made them. My opinion was much like yours... they are okay, but I'd like a little more spice to them.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

That's the perk to making your own... Custom spice level! Oh, and you know what's in it completely.


----------



## Jacqui

I use to make some out of rabbits and it was so good. I like some flavor and bite to my sausage. I use to like McDonald's sausage patties, but they are not as flavorful any more, so never buy them any more. I did try the two sauage types at the buffet Sunday and they were both good, just not something I like so much I want more. As to bacon, I want mine cooked, but not hard and crunchy.


----------



## wellington

RosieRedfoot said:


> That's the perk to making your own... Custom spice level! Oh, and you know what's in it completely.



Do we want to know what all in it? 
The ones I had was pretty mushy inside. I would have liked it a less mushy too.




Jacqui said:


> I use to make some out of rabbits and it was so good. I like some flavor and bite to my sausage. I use to like McDonald's sausage patties, but they are not as flavorful any more, so never buy them any more. I did try the two sauage types at the buffet Sunday and they were both good, just not something I like so much I want more. As to bacon, I want mine cooked, but not hard and crunchy.



I used too love McDonalds sausage. I haven't had it in a long time. Didn't know they changed it. That's really too bad.
For all you bacon lovers. If you haven't tried it yet. Do a chocolate covered bacon, it is great.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Wear gloves when staining... I look like a spotted pufferfish or something, lol.


----------



## Kerryann

wellington said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!!!
> 
> 
> Everyone eat BACON !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have fake sausage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had bacon, sausage and fake sausage today. Kerryann, have you ever had chicken and apple sausage? I don't remember is you eat meat or not, but I know you eat healthier foods. I am a big greasy food eater, I should be 1000 lb LOL. I had the healthier chicken and apple sausage today. It wasn't bad, could have used little more spice. I had it at a restaurant, so don't know if or where one would buy it.
Click to expand...




No meat for me. I barely eat eggs or cheese either. 




wellington said:


> RosieRedfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the perk to making your own... Custom spice level! Oh, and you know what's in it completely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do we want to know what all in it?
> The ones I had was pretty mushy inside. I would have liked it a less mushy too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> I use to make some out of rabbits and it was so good. I like some flavor and bite to my sausage. I use to like McDonald's sausage patties, but they are not as flavorful any more, so never buy them any more. I did try the two sauage types at the buffet Sunday and they were both good, just not something I like so much I want more. As to bacon, I want mine cooked, but not hard and crunchy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I used too love McDonalds sausage. I haven't had it in a long time. Didn't know they changed it. That's really too bad.
> For all you bacon lovers. If you haven't tried it yet. Do a chocolate covered bacon, it is great.
Click to expand...



My mom had that earlier this year and she thought it was gross. She couldn't get past the greasy, bacony, chocolate flavor. I like chocolate covered potato chips so I thought it would be good for people who eat swine.


----------



## sibi

So, now that we finished with the bacon discussion, please remember that lil Rand is having open heart surgery tomorrow. I want to wish Erin and her family all the best especially tomorrow. My prayers are with you Erin and Rand.

Btw, my doc removed the sutures from my thumb today. I saw how swollen it still is, and the nail is gone. The doc thinks the nail fungus I had last year from the nail salon became further infected with handling the torts. Since I never wore gloves when I cleaned their tubs, despite my use of sanitizers, I re-infected the original infection over and over. Finally, when I scraped the black/green fungus off the corner of my nail, I was only scratching the surface of what turned out to be a serious infection under the bed of my nail. That bed had to be cut and cleaned out. And with my diabetes, it was a recipe for disaster. I could have lost my thumb. I cannot even touch my torts without wearing gloves now.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Were we really done with bacon? I just got home 12hrs. I leftâ€¦


----------



## sibi

No, were not done with bacon, but I just took a breather to wish Erin the best possible outcome. I know you agreed because you wrote ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7 times.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Thank you so much. His surgery is at 7:40am. We are supposed to arrive at 6:10 so we are leaving at 5:30.

I have the most amazing story to tell you all...... My eldest had her boy girl party which was good, no making out or trying to hide in the bushes happened (not the amazing part). After the party, when the kids were being picked up. One of the girls that my daughter recently became friends with said that her dad wanted to speak to me. I said sure and walked up the driveway to meet him, i was a little surprised because he was a man that had obviously had a stroke. He walked with a very pronounced limp and it seemed like his hand was also not functional. It did not make sense to look at him, he was an early 40's muscular handsome man. But it was obvious he was struggling to walk and had many other physical handicaps. He went on to tell me that he suffered a major stroke seven years earlier because he was living with an undiagnosed atrial septal defect. A clot passed through the hole in his heart, causing a masdive stroke and leaving half of his body paralyzed. He told me that as a father he cannot even imagine what I was going through but that he wanted to show me how lucky Rand was to have this caught and fixed so that he can have a normal life. A life that is not impacted by a sudden stroke or heart attack. It worked, I do feel lucky! I also feel lucky to have met such an amazing, inspiring man! 

I also feel lucky to have your well wishes, kindness and support!! 
Xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Sending my best to Rand and to you and your family as well!!!

~~~~~~~~~~~~ x infinity (these things are so hard to type on my phone)


Sibi, glad your thumb is doing better and they caught it in time!

Nothing too exciting for me planned, just a free car wash from my bosses in the afternoon. Just wanted to hop on and check in and send my best to Erin 


And Ken, here's a bacon flow chart for you


----------



## sibi

Thanks Erin and Kim. We truly are blessed to have good experiences in life. Our time here on Chat is truly one of those experiences that I can look back on and reminisce the times when we were stressed, happy, sad, worried, crazy, silly, and everything in-between. The different personalities and bonds are as real as the person next door,at least it is for me. I truly would love to literally see each one of you...Erin, Cowboy, Jacqui, Kim, Kerryann, Yvonne, Shelly, and Sarah. 

Erin, that experience you had just didn't happen by chance. It was a reminder of how good God is to spare baby Rand a life of sickness and pain. Thanking him for having this thing caught in time was a miracle in it of itself. Truly you and your family are blessed (not lucky, for that would imply by "chance") and I feel blessed to be your friend and the friend of everyone here on Chat.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Well, his surgery started on time. We have come for surgery before and had to leave because of pneumonia or other issues that the anesthesiologist was uncomfortable with so it is a relief that they cleared him today. 
Here he is just before Rob took him in and stayed with him until he fell asleep...


----------



## Jacqui

Things will continue


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Has anyone else seen the report of the Tennessee children services judge suing a baby mother to make her change her sons name? The boys name is Messiah, and the judge says only one person has ever deserved the name. I am blown away by thisâ€¦


----------



## RosieRedfoot

What about all the Mexican boys named Jesus? She going to sue them too?

People are crazy and just too sue-happy. 

So a friend of a friend apparently just moved across country to take a job at the zoo here. I, feeling like a stalker, sent a message on Facebook letting her know if ever she has questions or anything about the area to let me know since I went through that all about a year ago and a half ago. Small world!

Here's to wishing Rand a speedy recovery after this long day!


----------



## sibi

Are there any updates on baby Rand?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Hi all, we are finally on the other side of this. He had a ton of complications during surgery and I think I aged 50 years today. He has been in the PICU now since 1pm. He is doing ok now.  I am hopeful that things will get better from here...


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Yay to being on the up and up! Complications aren't fun but at least he's doing better now. 

On a food related note I made my own red curry with chicken and pineapple (plus peppers, bamboo, raisins, and onion). Was tasty!


----------



## sibi

Omg, when you have the time and you feel up to it, what kind of complications did Rand have? How is be doing now? You need to rest. Try and get some sleep. Prayers are coming your way.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Has anyone else seen the report of the Tennessee children services judge suing a baby mother to make her change her sons name? The boys name is Messiah, and the judge says only one person has ever deserved the name. I am blown away by thisâ€¦



Insanity... 


CtTortoiseMom said:


> Hi all, we are finally on the other side of this. He had a ton of complications during surgery and I think I aged 50 years today. He has been in the PICU now since 1pm. He is doing ok now.  I am hopeful that things will get better from here...



Oh this is such happy news. I am so glad he is doing well. You will continue to be in my prayers until he is all better. 


So today I met with my client with the problematic site. Sometimes I think we speak different languages.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

sibi said:


> Omg, when you have the time and you feel up to it, what kind of complications did Rand have? How is be doing now? You need to rest. Try and get some sleep. Prayers are coming your way.



Oh the complications!! It started when they opened the chest, they hadn't even begun to open his heart and we heard the anesthesiologist paged to room 3 stat, and we thought oh my god that is Rands room. The nurse ran out to tell us that he was having arrhythmia's and they thought they were going to have to use the paddles but he stabilized himself. Then they were all set to put him on bypass but the heparin (blood thinner) was having no effect. They ended up giving him 4 times the normal amount to get him on bypass then he needed 2 blood transfusions and a platlet transfusion. Then after many worrisome updates and signatures for the paddles and all the blood product as soon as he was extebated his ox sat dropped and he needed full oxygen and breathing treatments to keep his 02 levels up. Now he is swelling like a puffer fish and they just ordered Lasix for him. Not to mention all the blood coming out in his urine from the huge dose of heperen. I also have to meet with hematology tomorrow because they found out that he is missing a blood factor that made it so the heperen was unable to work. So I need to see what that was all about. For all that he has gone through he is the sweetest boy!! He keeps wispering that his belly hurts 




His heart was so huge from the hole that they have no idea why it was never caught. He has had so many chest X-rays for pneumonia!! 
Here is the before and after heart pics


The right side is the non repaired heart where it is big and lower than it should be and the left side is the repaired heart which will shrink even more as he heals.


----------



## sibi

Omg, our precious baby Rand is going through more than any baby should. The thing with blood thinners is that some after effects include water retention thereby needing lasix. In Rand's case since he didn't respond to heparin, they gave him even more. My question is why didn't they try giving him another blood thinner instead of increasing the heparin? In any case, it appeared that he's pulling through. The x-rays is amazing! What a difference one operation made.

Awww...his belly hurts. Is that where they're feeding him the transfusions? Erin, Rand looks beautiful despite all the tubes in his little body. I'm praying for all of you. Love you and I send tons of hugs to you all.


----------



## Jacqui

I hope my laptop works long enough to get this message to you, Erin...

Poor Rand, but with luck *fingers crossed* the worse is over and everything is down hill from this point on. He is a brave fellow, I am very impressed. It is amazing that nobody saw how huge that heart had gotten.


----------



## sibi

Any updates today Erin? How's everyone else? I'm doing better today. Still can't use my left hand yet, but I don't need pain killers anymore...yah! Cowboy, how's work outside of home? And, Jacqui, where have you've been? Did you go on a trip with your hubby?


----------



## Jacqui

Sibi that is a major step!! Yippers!!      

I was gone to the TSA (Turtle Survival) symposium and gave a talk there. Then my laptop decided that any post in here I make should only be 6 words or less and no messages allowed in PM. Thought we fixed it and instead it came back. Today it seems to be acting normal once more (knocks on wooden head), except letters seem to be sticking or something.

There would not be room in Jeff's truck right now, as he has his old student and his current student both in the truck with him.


----------



## sibi

Oh how exciting. Where was the TSA? Yeah, I have my arm on a sling because I tend to hit the thumb when I don't have it set in one position. Even to change out of my clothing could have me seeing stars if I accidentally hit it against my other hand. Ouch! But, compared to what baby Rand is going through, it's nothing. Poor Erin...i hope she's getting some rest. Tell me about your experience.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Nothing too exciting here. We toured one of the foreclosed homes on our potential list and can knock that one off. The Florida room had tarps stapled on the roof and the floor inside was bowed up everywhere. Not to mention the moldy stove, dead frogs, steep stairs (even to the bathroom were 2 stairs from the master bedroom), and odd layout that even the realtor said was funky. My lungs hurt after being in that place so I'm sure it has mold from the busted ceiling. The yard was nice and giant though, lol. 

In other news, I got an email saying the dog food I buy is like 25% off but this weekend only. Sooo goodbye rest of the paycheck lol. My boyfriend was like, just buy a pallet of dog food and call it good.. If only it wouldn't expire or get infested.

Glad your thumb is feeling much better Sibi! 

Hoping to hear good updates on Rand soon! Sending my best! So glad they caught things in time and sounds like he was, and is, in good hands.


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Oh how exciting. Where was the TSA?



St Louis, MO. I am always surprised when a body part is sore, just how often you use it or hit it against something. Hopefully the sling won't be needed for long.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So I'm here. This place I picked is unbelievingly dysfunctional. There some orders on the books left over from June, for crying out loud! Not to mention the piles of invoices unfulfilled from July. My main focus is to get orders up-to date and out the door and get the money rolling back in. And that's just the tip that's easily explained. Toss in production employees that don't feel appreciated and have one foot out the door,(who are key employees) and you have a tiny bit more. When, after being gone 13-1/2hrs Tuesday, I shared some of the fun with Karen, she pointed out that its job security. I'm used to smooth operations that function. 
Mrs.C. I hope Rand is coming along well, and I hope you and Rob have an opportunity to hold each other and weep together for the healing benefits. My best to all my friends, I've been missing you all. Cowboy Ken


----------



## sibi

Is anyone out there? Kim, the sounds of that house is awful. It looks like there are structural issues with the bowed floors,and the house may have been abandoned for a while which is never a good thing. Get awaw from that house fast!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey!!! I just posted a very long winded pretend chat post. What am I? Textured vegetable protein?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Hope you can get the workers' feet back in the door Ken! Sounds like you're getting things back on track.

Sibi, we're not getting that house. If it were dirt cheap we'd consider it... To gut the house and rebuild most of it. But no, not wanting to spend more on structural repairs than the house itself. It's been on the market for 180 or so days.


----------



## sibi

We posted at almost the same time. I was surprised to see your post come up first I hear you're the fixer-upper. Is that what you do with companies that are screwed up? If they are non-productive, you go in and straighten things out, or turn things around so they can be productive again?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sibi, for the most part, yes. Normally, I'm able to spend quality time establishing an individual relationship with the various employees. Here, I came in to find bedrock, foundation type employees with one foot out the door. 
Then, the overall company is something like a house you are trying to rebuild after a hurricane has hit it, and you have no idea what it looked like before, and you have no prints. You start with obvious things like kitchen sink and bathtub, then start sorting material to match with what were once the walls. The goal being to move a family in and everything being the way it needs to be for them. 
I hope that wasn't too bizarre of an analogy.


----------



## sibi

Just what I thought, a fixer-upper


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I am going to post these pics and then I am going to catch up on what I missed and hopefully chat with you all!! 
Rand had a hard two days and then miraculously, like someone flipped a switch he improved by leaps and bounds, here are the pics from late afternoon....






And he was able to stand!!! He still has his chest tube in and pacer wires so they can hook up the pacemaker if GE starts having funny rhythms but he will most likely get those out tomorrow morning! I have never seen Rob cry and I think he cried happy tears all afternoon to this evening. It was unbelievable. Understand, that since 1pm yesterday we have been waiting for any sign of our the boy we sent in to the operating room. Then finally almost 30 hours later,,there he was!!








Jacqui said:


> Sibi that is a major step!! Yippers!!
> 
> I was gone to the TSA (Turtle Survival) symposium and gave a talk there. Then my laptop decided that any post in here I make should only be 6 words or less and no messages allowed in PM. Thought we fixed it and instead it came back. Today it seems to be acting normal once more (knocks on wooden head), except letters seem to be sticking or something.
> 
> There would not be room in Jeff's truck right now, as he has his old student and his current student both in the truck with him.



That is incredible! How did the talk go? We're there a lot of people there? Were you nervous? What specifically did you speak about? Did you bring any tortoises?




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sibi, for the most part, yes. Normally, I'm able to spend quality time establishing an individual relationship with the various employees. Here, I came in to find bedrock, foundation type employees with one foot out the door.
> Then, the overall company is something like a house you are trying to rebuild after a hurricane has hit it, and you have no idea what it looked like before, and you have no prints. You start with obvious things like kitchen sink and bathtub, then start sorting material to match with what were once the walls. The goal being to move a family in and everything being the way it needs to be for them.
> I hope that wasn't too bizarre of an analogy.



Yikes, makes sense to me and sounds like you have your work cut out for you!
I have every faith that if anyone can straighten them out, it's you!


Sibi, I'm glad your thumb is feeling better and I think the sling is smart because it also reminds you not to use it. 

As always, thanks for the well wishes my friends!!

I'm up with a restless kid that likes to rip his pulse ox off of his toe and then alarms go off and the room fills with people and he looks at them all and sweetly says "it fell off".


----------



## Jacqui

Oh he is playing and eating!!!! What great sights to see!!! You guys must feel like a huge weight has been lifted.




CtTortoiseMom said:


> That is incredible! How did the talk go? We're there a lot of people there? Were you nervous? What specifically did you speak about? Did you bring any tortoises?



I thought it went horribly others said t was good. My computer is ld so their new ones were snob and would not talk with mine. We knew it before I gave my talk, but we still had to link the two laptops together at the start, so it took some time and did not smoothly happen. Was I nervous.. no just petrified!  Then after the issues a the start add in really embarrassed. We only had 15 mins, so I tried to make up my time loss by cutting out bits and pieces of my talk, which I would have liked to have shared. I talked about making outside enclosures for hingebacks and no live animals, just a lot of pictures. Now that it is over, I really want to do it again! 




CtTortoiseMom said:


> I'm up with a restless kid that likes to rip his pulse ox off of his toe and then alarms go off and the room fills with people and he looks at them all and sweetly says "it fell off".



 I love this!  


Ken, any reason they had not filled those old orders yet?


----------



## Kerryann

Erin it's good to see he's feeling better. He is such a cutey. I had an enlarged heart and they can go back to normal size quickly since he is young and active it will help.


----------



## Kerryann

Pantry invader struck again and she got sugar, sprinkles, frosting, honey, and decaf tea bags. Oy vey


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Hello and I' m a junky for sugar, sprinkles, frosting ,honey ,and decaf tea but don't tell nobody


----------



## sibi

Oh my...those pics of Rand are precious. I'm so glad that he's improving because this had to be tough for everyone. Poor Rob...those were tears of joy, but believe me they were also tears of stress, fear, and all the emotions that one has but doesn't always express came all out then. It was a healing for him and I'm glad he got that out of his system. I'm beside myself with joy that Rand will be fine and you all will get back to being a normal family again.

I wanted to ask, Jacqui, how does one get to go and/or be part of TSA?

Kerryann, why didn't you need to get open heart surgery with an enlarged heart?

Cowboy, how the heck are you?


This can't be you. So, which dog went for the pantry?


Kerryann said:


> Pantry invader struck again and she got sugar, sprinkles, frosting, honey, and decaf tea bags. Oy vey


----------



## Jacqui

Sibi you can join the TSA. I can't recall the cost, but then you get a magazine yearly and emails quite often. The symposium is open to anybody I think, atleast all members an attend. Next year will be sorta in your neighborhood... Daytona.

Kerryann... the mouse is back?




Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Hello and I' m a junky for sugar, sprinkles, frosting ,honey ,and decaf tea but don't tell nobody



I have a major weakness for frosting myself, especially homemade buttercream.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I love homemade buttercream. Or homemade cream cheese frosting on carrot cake or zucchini bread... Mmm

Last night I was awoken by a raging migraine but thankfully I don't have work today so I could easily sleep in and sleep it off. 

It's 66 and raining here and everybody is freezing to death lol. Even my dogs curled up together after putting them outside for an hour.

Taken through the blinds/door otherwise they'd jump up. They've got such a cute bromance.




As for the new zookeeper person that moved into the area she's been messaging me back so that's good. If I start volunteering at the zoo she might be able to either let me help out more behind the scenes or at least put in a good word. 

Well, off to go stock up on dog food since it's on a good sale!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Jacqui I know where to find some frosting . You bring the wine . But I don't know white or red?


----------



## Jacqui

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Jacqui I know where to find some frosting . You bring the wine . But I don't know white or red?



I have lots of whine I could bring... oh!!!! you want the wine that goes with cheese and apparently frosting.  Seriously I am always the person who looks for the piece of cake with the thickest layer of frosting on it.


----------



## sibi

Jacqui, that was so witty lol. Yeah, I've had a lot of that whine too. 

So, is Grandpa turtle the name of your tort, or is that you? In other words, are you mail or female 

And Jacqui, we would have to fight for the piece if we were in the same room where someone has a big chocolate cake with butter cream frosting. As far back as I can recall, I use to take cake and only eat the frosting. Never liked the cake much. 

Kim, I've got to go visit you someday. You always mention some great foods and you actually bake them. Yummy. You must be a great cook!!!



Jacqui said:


> Grandpa Turtle 144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui I know where to find some frosting . You bring the wine . But I don't know white or red?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have lots of whine I could bring... oh!!!! you want the wine that goes with cheese and apparently frosting.  Seriously I am always the person who looks for the piece of cake with the thickest layer of frosting on it.
Click to expand...


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Well Sibi, you're only 2 states away! My boyfriend likes doing BBQ. Tonight he's making a spicy sweet BBQ asian style pork over steamed rice and I'm making crab rangoons with sweet and sour chili sauce. I went to the asian market and found they had powdered Thai iced tea blend from Thailand so I'm pretty excited for that as well. 

I also found corn husks on sale so I can make tamales one of these days. I love eating food from all over the place, although I do love me some good American food like BBQ pulled pork, cornbread, sweet tea, coleslaw, and lemonade. 

I got close to 190 pounds of dog food today for about $130 and freebie dog food samples/scoops. It was raining heavily when I left the store and some middle aged man helped load all the bags into my trunk for me. He was then standing by the entrance to avoid the rain holding a jumper cable so I asked if he needed a jump (his wife and kids were sitting in the car trying to call someone to come jump them). Since I was parked right next to him I offered a jump. Kind of funny that my little car is always the one helping jump large trucks/SUV's and it always happens to be in the rain. Was my good deed for the day, lol.


----------



## sibi

Yes, that's a good deed, but just know that jumping trucks and suv's can damage your battery. But, hey, the guy helped you with the dog food. I would've done the same thing.

So, two states away...would it be north or west of me? Let me guess...umm...South Carolina?  I think I can do that someday


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I have a new battery that has a warranty so no worries. 

Yep, north of you in South Carolina. Here's a picture of dinner:


----------



## sibi

Wow, Kim, that looks great! Hey, you're living up to your name Kim. Are you part Asian? Man, I'm at a restaurant ordering dinner and I am so hungry. I didn't need to see your dinner yet


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Ok Sibi I'm at work but I didn't know if white or red wine went with frosting but you had the right idea . And my grandkids say my name is grandpa and I'm well over 50 yrs. but I still think if you bring the wine we shouldn't admit we are the ones that are after her frosting


----------



## Jacqui

So Sibi what did you order for supper?


----------



## sibi

I was gonna order a steak salad, the usual, because it's healthier for me, but after seeing Kim's meal, I ordered the bacon cheeseburger with the works. It came with fries too. Now that I made a pig of myself, I feel guilty:-( Oh, well, it's not like I always order a bacon cheeseburger when I go out.

Hey Jacqui, did you read my first reply to Grandpa turtle? I asked if he was mail or female  I thought you would have got that. The real funny part was that I didn't even think of using the homonym. That's just the way I typed it. I was gonna change it, but then decided to leave it because it was an honest mistake that made me laugh.



Jacqui said:


> So Sibi what did you order for supper?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Lol no Asian. Besides, if I were Asian and named Kim I'd probably be male. I'm white as can be from a background of German, Dutch, and Irish descent. 

Was going to make baked crab rangoons with it but I realized my crab meat that I picked up was expired so I didn't have time to return it before dinner. Will make those Sunday.


----------



## sibi

Oh, I can bring on the wine, but I only like red wine. I could use some right now to burn all the fat I just consumed.



Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Ok Sibi I'm at work but I didn't know if white or red wine went with frosting but you had the right idea . And my grandkids say my name is grandpa and I'm well over 50 yrs. but I still thick if you bring the wine we should admit we are the ones that are after her frosting




Who would've guessed? Wow, so you're a mutt. We'll I think the whole world is filled with mutts of people. But, what matters is how one cooks! Now, those are skills worth having. When would be a good time to visit you?

quote='RosieRedfoot' pid='722691' dateline='1376703928']
Lol no Asian. Besides, if I were Asian and named Kim I'd probably be male. I'm white as can be from a background of German, Dutch, and Irish descent. 

Was going to make baked crab rangoons with it but I realized my crab meat that I picked up was expired so I didn't have time to return it before dinner. Will make those Sunday.
[/quote]


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Pretty sure most Americans like myself are mutts. 

The next few weeks they have me working nearly full time hours. Just means I can recoup the dog food costs quicker and put more money into savings.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Hello and I' m a junky for sugar, sprinkles, frosting ,honey ,and decaf tea but don't tell nobody



And you let my dog look guilty




sibi said:


> Oh my...those pics of Rand are precious. I'm so glad that he's improving because this had to be tough for everyone. Poor Rob...those were tears of joy, but believe me they were also tears of stress, fear, and all the emotions that one has but doesn't always express came all out then. It was a healing for him and I'm glad he got that out of his system. I'm beside myself with joy that Rand will be fine and you all will get back to being a normal family again.
> 
> I wanted to ask, Jacqui, how does one get to go and/or be part of TSA?
> 
> Kerryann, why didn't you need to get open heart surgery with an enlarged heart?
> 
> Cowboy, how the heck are you?
> 
> 
> This can't be you. So, which dog went for the pantry?
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pantry invader struck again and she got sugar, sprinkles, frosting, honey, and decaf tea bags. Oy vey
Click to expand...




My cardiologist did an experimental treatment that worked using medication. Ozzie looked innocent but he was probably involved though Cici broke in and pulled stuff down.




Jacqui said:


> Sibi you can join the TSA. I can't recall the cost, but then you get a magazine yearly and emails quite often. The symposium is open to anybody I think, atleast all members an attend. Next year will be sorta in your neighborhood... Daytona.
> 
> Kerryann... the mouse is back?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandpa Turtle 144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello and I' m a junky for sugar, sprinkles, frosting ,honey ,and decaf tea but don't tell nobody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a major weakness for frosting myself, especially homemade buttercream.
Click to expand...




Huge brown mouse that smells like a hot sack of fritos. The same mouse threw up on my bedroom rug




Jacqui said:


> Grandpa Turtle 144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui I know where to find some frosting . You bring the wine . But I don't know white or red?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have lots of whine I could bring... oh!!!! you want the wine that goes with cheese and apparently frosting.  Seriously I am always the person who looks for the piece of cake with the thickest layer of frosting on it.
Click to expand...


You'd love to be my so. I hate v frosting so I scrape it off and give it to Mikey


Tonight we went to a new vegetarian southern restaurant for a second time and i had vegan sloppy Joe and fried okra. Omg it was so yummy. The owner came over to talk to us and I found out they are kosher and I was like dude why aren't you advertising that? So my neighbor does social media management for the local Jewish community resources so i sent her a text and it got tweeted and Facebook spread. 
He gave us a free vegan brownie and it was so yummy. 
I love having yummy vegetarian good mmmm.. So if I can send him some black hat I'm in.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

sibi said:


> I was gonna order a steak salad, the usual, because it's healthier for me, but after seeing Kim's meal, I ordered the bacon cheeseburger with the works. It came with fries too. Now that I made a pig of myself, I feel guilty:-( Oh, well, it's not like I always order a bacon cheeseburger when I go out.



Don't EVER feel guilty for celebrating the High Holy Day of Bacon Sunday early. It is as it should be. Who are we to question the inner cravings of BACON? We are not worthy.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Just FYI Kerryann, rodents can't vomit. They lack the ability which is why poison works well. Too bad it can poison all your other pets and any kids too. So it's not mouse vomit you found. Might be from the other end or a different critter.


----------



## Jacqui

RosieRedfoot said:


> Just FYI Kerryann, rodents can't vomit. They lack the ability which is why poison works well. Too bad it can poison all your other pets and any kids too. So it's not mouse vomit you found. Might be from the other end or a different critter.



No, *I* thought her mouse was back. She (KerryAnn) said it was really the two dogs.. one (CiCi) who most likely got the items down and then the other one who is a lab and was humorously being called a "big brown mouse" (who also did the vomit) was the major eater she thinks. I think I remember this in the correct order.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Ah ok, makes much more sense! Yeah, all my food stuffs are kept up high for that very reason... Two labs and a once stray boxer means all food is fair game.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> RosieRedfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just FYI Kerryann, rodents can't vomit. They lack the ability which is why poison works well. Too bad it can poison all your other pets and any kids too. So it's not mouse vomit you found. Might be from the other end or a different critter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, *I* thought her mouse was back. She (KerryAnn) said it was really the two dogs.. one (CiCi) who most likely got the items down and then the other one who is a lab and was humorously being called a "big brown mouse" (who also did the vomit) was the major eater she thinks. I think I remember this in the correct order.
Click to expand...


Jacqui is on to my antics.
I hate being allergic to everything


----------



## pugsandkids

Oh, I'm so happy to hear that Rand is doing so well. What a harrowing week!


----------



## Jacqui

I hope Erin gives us an update and it is even better news then the last go round. Nothing is worse then one of your babies is sick and this was a bad sick at that.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> I hope Erin gives us an update and it is even better news then the last go round. Nothing is worse then one of your babies is sick and this was a bad sick at that.



Hi, we are home!! It is really scary being home so I haven't been doing anything but following him around! We were discharged last night after he had a clear chest x-ray and echo. He still has fluid in his chest which is very common after open heart surgery so he will need a high dose of lasix twice a day for the next week until his follow up with his surgeon. The x-ray tech let me take a pic of his 6 sternal wires that our holding his sternum together. I will post it, it's cool! Other than that everything is good!! I will post some pics. We made a book for him last night showing the whole process. Rob had asked our anesthesiologist who has been our friend for a long time to take a pic while he was in the OR for Rands book and he did and it is soooo cool too! Anyway we are on the other side and I am pretty sure it can only get better from here .


Here is what he was able to do in his last 2 days in the hospital...








And then home <3




Oh yeah and as promised his X-ray showing his 6 beautiful sternal wires that will not set off air port alarms 




Speaking of food I am having veggie pot stickers for dinner! I'm excited because I haven't eaten a lot in a week but all of a sudden I am starving so we are making a bunch of different things with my inlaws to eat tonight, yay!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Your hungry... a sign that you too are on the road to recovery. It is just so awesome and amazing that he is home already!! (mentally doing a happy dance). Nothing makes you feel better then being home again. Rand is a Superkid with a SuperMom (and DAd) behind him. Reading this, is jus sch a great way to end my day. 

Rand's home!!!!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yay happy for Rand and family!!!!!!!

Did you here the one about the cowboy that walked in the bar with his tortoise out for all the world to see?


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



CtTortoiseMom said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope Erin gives us an update and it is even better news then the last go round. Nothing is worse then one of your babies is sick and this was a bad sick at that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, we are home!! It is really scary being home so I haven't been doing anything but following him around! We were discharged last night after he had a clear chest x-ray and echo. He still has fluid in his chest which is very common after open heart surgery so he will need a high dose of lasix twice a day for the next week until his follow up with his surgeon. The x-ray tech let me take a pic of his 6 sternal wires that our holding his sternum together. I will post it, it's cool! Other than that everything is good!! I will post some pics. We made a book for him last night showing the whole process. Rob had asked our anesthesiologist who has been our friend for a long time to take a pic while he was in the OR for Rands book and he did and it is soooo cool too! Anyway we are on the other side and I am pretty sure it can only get better from here .
> 
> 
> Here is what he was able to do in his last 2 days in the hospital...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then home <3
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah and as promised his X-ray showing his 6 beautiful sternal wires that will not set off air port alarms
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of food I am having veggie pot stickers for dinner! I'm excited because I haven't eaten a lot in a week but all of a sudden I am starving so we are making a bunch of different things with my inlaws to eat tonight, yay!!!
Click to expand...






He's such a sweety. You can see it in the pics. 
I'm so hungry. We were gonna get dinner and went to meet our friend in traffic and now we are stuck in the cruise which is in full force. I only ate breakfast and probably 200 calories at that




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yay happy for Rand and family!!!!!!!
> 
> Did you here the one about the cowboy that walked in the bar with his tortoise out for all the world to see?


That's awesome.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yay happy for Rand and family!!!!!!!
> 
> Did you here the one about the cowboy that walked in the bar with his tortoise out for all the world to see?



Great pic but how the heck did you get that biggin' in there??!




Jacqui said:


> Your hungry... a sign that you too are on the road to recovery. It is just so awesome and amazing that he is home already!! (mentally doing a happy dance). Nothing makes you feel better then being home again. Rand is a Superkid with a SuperMom (and DAd) behind him. Reading this, is jus sch a great way to end my day.
> 
> Rand's home!!!!!!



Thank's Jacqui! Yes, the ice cold feeling is leaving my body and I am warming up and I was all of a sudden so hungry. But, now after eating everything in sight I am regretting it!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

That was the bar at the holiday inn where the reptile show was today. The bar tender gal was trying to get me to turn the tortoise loose on the dance floor.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> That was the bar at the holiday inn where the reptile show was today. The bar tender gal was trying to get me to turn the tortoise loose on the dance floor.



Why didn't you??? 

Oh I have the pic for you folks. I saw this today out at the dream cruise and let me just say that I wanted one. 





Here's my friend in his Rossion.


----------



## sibi

Oh boy, I'm doing the happy dance!! Happy homecoming Rand and Erin and Rob. Glad to hear all is good. Erin you have lots to make up as far as food is concerned. You probably lost 10 pounds in the past few days. You can afford to pig out.

Hey Cowboy, nice pic of you and the bigg'en. What's his name? How much does he weight.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

HER name, is maketa. She is under weight at maybe 35-40. I'm thinking she should be about 50-60.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Kerryann your pics won't show. Says you lack bandwidth on your free account.

Yay for Rand being home! Eat all you want, I'm sure you could use some comfort food. 

Nice tort Ken! 

Work was crazy... Crazier than Christmas even. 

But now home eating ice cream and watching Under the Dome. 

Earlier today I made crab rangoons with chili dipping sauce


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We're having a PBR viewing party with family and friends. I just wish one of them was tortoise guided so I could share my excitement over my new female.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



RosieRedfoot said:


> Kerryann your pics won't show. Says you lack bandwidth on your free account.
> 
> Yay for Rand being home! Eat all you want, I'm sure you could use some comfort food.
> 
> Nice tort Ken!
> 
> Work was crazy... Crazier than Christmas even.
> 
> But now home eating ice cream and watching Under the Dome.
> 
> Earlier today I made crab rangoons with chili dipping sauce



I know, i have to call them. I think they are having am issue because I tried to get support and it gave me a message they are having issues. I have the highest level of pro account offered by photobucket. I use it for my site and other stuff I host. I have 40 gigs of used space out of like 100 gigs and unlimited bandwidth.


----------



## Jacqui

*Morning!!​*
When I was getting truck fuel I saw a lottery ticket with bacon as the theme, so I got one thinking of Ken. It was a loser, can't win them all.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> *Morning!!​*
> When I was getting truck fuel I saw a lottery ticket with bacon as the theme, so I got one thinking of Ken. It was a loser, can't win them all.



I'm going to get breakfast now but it will be bacon free.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> HER name, is maketa. She is under weight at maybe 35-40. I'm thinking she should be about 50-60.



Are you thinking breeding in the future?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Potentially, yes. If anything I need more things to occupy my time after the 60-70hr. weeks I seem to be doing away from home.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

RosieRedfoot said:


> Kerryann your pics won't show. Says you lack bandwidth on your free account.
> 
> Yay for Rand being home! Eat all you want, I'm sure you could use some comfort food.
> 
> Nice tort Ken!
> 
> Work was crazy... Crazier than Christmas even.
> 
> But now home eating ice cream and watching Under the Dome.
> 
> Earlier today I made crab rangoons with chili dipping sauce


OMG, those look so good!! I want crab Rangoon now!!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

They were pretty good. Thinking I should start a food blog so I can share recipes and such with people. 

We drove by a foreclosed house we liked and despite it needing some obvious repairs to the garage door, fence, and deck railing it didn't look too bad. The inside had actual oak floors from what I could see through the window and an open layout. Only downside is the house lacked front gutters so the wooden garage door was bubbled up paint and needing replacement. But it was on a sloped hill so that allowed drain off instead of pooling around the foundation. Either way, we'd definitely get inspections done. Pros: higher resale value neighborhood, not lacking the floors, no tarp for a roof, no popcorn ceiling/asbestos potential. Cons: can't afford right now, still needs TLC/inspecting, might sell before we can get it.


----------



## sibi

You know Kim, the day will come when you will have the down payment and you'll find another home that will make you happy. But, if you are close to having the down payment, my advice is to jump on it now. Why? Because it may be worth even paying the PMI with the mortgage since you can still get a great rate now. Remember, if you fix up what is needed, live in it for three years, the resale will be so good, you'll have all the down payment for the next home w/o PMI. That's the way I'd go.

Btw, I think a blog is a great idea. Make sure you can get some videos on how-to-make so that people can learn by seeing you make it. Who knows, you may be another Paula Dean w/o the bs.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Anyone remember The Galloping Gourmet?


Some days, don't you just wish you could freeze deviled-eggs?


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Some days, don't you just wish you could freeze deviled-eggs?




Let me think... ummm no.


----------



## Kerryann

RosieRedfoot said:


> They were pretty good. Thinking I should start a food blog so I can share recipes and such with people.
> 
> We drove by a foreclosed house we liked and despite it needing some obvious repairs to the garage door, fence, and deck railing it didn't look too bad. The inside had actual oak floors from what I could see through the window and an open layout. Only downside is the house lacked front gutters so the wooden garage door was bubbled up paint and needing replacement. But it was on a sloped hill so that allowed drain off instead of pooling around the foundation. Either way, we'd definitely get inspections done. Pros: higher resale value neighborhood, not lacking the floors, no tarp for a roof, no popcorn ceiling/asbestos potential. Cons: can't afford right now, still needs TLC/inspecting, might sell before we can get it.



We bought our house in a nicer neighborhood than I could have afforded before the market drop. Mike wasn't working then and I was paying for his schooling at that time too but we got this house for only a bit more than I paid for my half the size house in a less desirable neighborhood in 2001 (we moved here in 2008). We have put a lot of money in this house but we did it over the last 5 years making improvements as we had time, and now this neighborhood is back up to the point where we could turn a profit easily which is nice. Sometimes having a lot of work as long as it isnt the stuff that will have to be done immediately, is okay if you have the time and energy to put into it. I say go for it. We had a pmi when I bought here because we kept our cash for the things that had to be repaired immediately and we gained so much value that within 3 years it was removed when we refinanced. 



sibi said:


> You know Kim, the day will come when you will have the down payment and you'll find another home that will make you happy. But, if you are close to having the down payment, my advice is to jump on it now. Why? Because it may be worth even paying the PMI with the mortgage since you can still get a great rate now. Remember, if you fix up what is needed, live in it for three years, the resale will be so good, you'll have all the down payment for the next home w/o PMI. That's the way I'd go.
> 
> Btw, I think a blog is a great idea. Make sure you can get some videos on how-to-make so that people can learn by seeing you make it. Who knows, you may be another Paula Dean w/o the bs.



I never thought of making videos for my blog but that is a lot of work honestly. Plus then people would see me licking spoons and stuff when I cook. 



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Anyone remember The Galloping Gourmet?
> 
> 
> Some days, don't you just wish you could freeze deviled-eggs?





They are so easy to make, why would you freeze them.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We have a plethora of left overs ones from last night, and I want to graze on them over the next week or so.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> I never thought of making videos for my blog but that is a lot of work honestly. Plus then people would see me licking spoons and stuff when I cook.



So you cook like a "real" person does!


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> We have a plethora of left overs ones from last night, and I want to graze on them over the next week or so.



I would say you probably could freeze them and they wouldn't kill you but It'd probably be slimy when unfrozen. 
You could make them into egg salad and eat them as sammiches?


----------



## gtiljen

hey is you guys are interested I created us a real chat for your smartphone:

https://web.groupme.com/groups/5261724

It doesn't have any members but me but would love to talk to everyone on a regular basis  I'm not spamming this lol I'd just like to get it going. You can do the Group Me site on your phone or pc.


----------



## Jacqui

gtiljen said:


> hey is you guys are interested I created us a real chat for your smartphone:
> 
> https://web.groupme.com/groups/5261724
> 
> It doesn't have any members but me but would love to talk to everyone on a regular basis  I'm not spamming this lol I'd just like to get it going. You can do the Group Me site on your phone or pc.



First I don't have a smartphone, just an old cellphone. Second even the cellphone does not work at my house. I have to go to the top of the hill to make a call. So count me out.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never thought of making videos for my blog but that is a lot of work honestly. Plus then people would see me licking spoons and stuff when I cook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you cook like a "real" person does!
Click to expand...


Yes I do. I don't work off an ingredient list until I am done. I keep track of what I use and taste until I get a good flavor and then I post my recipes. There are things I make planned for the blog that never make it. :shy:


gtiljen said:


> hey is you guys are interested I created us a real chat for your smartphone:
> 
> https://web.groupme.com/groups/5261724
> 
> It doesn't have any members but me but would love to talk to everyone on a regular basis  I'm not spamming this lol I'd just like to get it going. You can do the Group Me site on your phone or pc.



Is this face chat? I am in my night gown already.


----------



## gtiljen

no not facechat lol just text

Sent from my C5170 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Was going to see if my father could offer a loan and in return we'd take my 27 year old unemployed brother (who lives at home) and use his manual labor for a few months and feed/house him.


----------



## Kerryann

gtiljen said:


> no not facechat lol just text
> 
> Sent from my C5170 using TortForum mobile app



Whew. 




RosieRedfoot said:


> Was going to see if my father could offer a loan and in return we'd take my 27 year old unemployed brother (who lives at home) and use his manual labor for a few months and feed/house him.



A loan, that sounds like you can ask him to pay you off. J/K. 
When I moved here my cousin chris lived with me and I paid him 8 dollars an hour for his manual labor. He was saving to get married and move out so he loved it and he had planned to do a lot of the work anyway because he loves manual labor.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I wouldn't pay him, but he'd have a bed, food, tasks to occupy him, and I know some single girls as bribery if all else fails lol. He even likes doing construction type manual labor for the exercise alone so win-win lol.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Not to talk smack about anyone, but, this is simply an update on Makita; today while she was grazing, I introduced her to the water basin in her enclosure. The poor dear stuck her head in upto her eyes and drank for a solid 45 minutes with only an occasional break for a breath. I was astounded.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

RosieRedfoot said:


> I wouldn't pay him, but he'd have a bed, food, tasks to occupy him, and I know some single girls as bribery if all else fails lol. He even likes doing construction type manual labor for the exercise alone so win-win lol.



Are you sure you even need a down payment? Our friends were telling us that they qualified for some USDA loan where they accept 0 down. I think that if a person can, they should put as much down as possible to avoid PMI and to get a little equity right out of the gate. But you need to do what you need to do.


My friend is in FL for the week and saw this beauty and sent me a pic...


Which is really nice because my friends have never understood my love for tortoises and only just tolerated it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here's another picture of Makita.



Those are 6"x6" timbers behind her for scaling purposes.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Erin, my boyfriend by himself makes too much to qualify for those USDA loans in our state. So we're stuck paying a downpayment and probably pmi for 3-5 years. But, would at least be building equity. The house we have in mind is selling for 140k and a house down the street in top prime move in condition is selling for 279k. It's all manicured and shiny and perfectly maintained, as are most of the others in the area. The neighbors slowed as they drove by and asked what we were up to. The neighbors are keeping an eye on the place to keep out delinquents and vandals since foreclosures are often targeted the longer they sit around.


Ken, Makita is very pretty! She must think she's gone to torty heaven!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

RosieRedfoot said:


> Erin, my boyfriend by himself makes too much to qualify for those USDA loans in our state. So we're stuck paying a downpayment and probably pmi for 3-5 years. But, would at least be building equity. The house we have in mind is selling for 140k and a house down the street in top prime move in condition is selling for 279k. It's all manicured and shiny and perfectly maintained, as are most of the others in the area. The neighbors slowed as they drove by and asked what we were up to. The neighbors are keeping an eye on the place to keep out delinquents and vandals since foreclosures are often targeted the longer they sit around.
> 
> 
> Ken, Makita is very pretty! She must think she's gone to torty heaven!





Yah, USDA or any gov loan is not ideal in any way. In my state you have to make less than 100k a year to qualify for it and our friends that qualified were looking at home's that were 1/2 mil and above. I think their situation is a prime example of why the market crashed! Sounds like a great place. With interests rates rising some banks are only requiring between 3.5-5% down. So that is pretty reasonable. Anyway, it's all exciting stuff! Make sure it has a good kitchen for your food blog pics!!




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here's another picture of Makita.
> 
> Those are 6"x6" timbers behind her for scaling purposes.



She is absolutely perfect!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm not sure about the tortoise heaven, but she is enjoying here time so far at the â€œCircle Double K Ranch"!


----------



## pugsandkids

Makita is 30lbs? Sounds like some proper hydration will get her to a substantial weight in no time!

Loans make my head hurt. It'll be a while before I have to do that again. Right now it's all about getting Ethann to college!


----------



## sibi

Cowboy, can you take a pic of the water bin that Makita drank from? The shed will be in full operation in about a week. I'm not sure how I can get water for my sulkies without them tipping it over.

Btw, there use to be much more chatting 6 months ago. Now, I could be gone for weeks and only have a couple of pages to read to catch up. Has anyone noticed that too?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

For the water basins, I have them all inlayed in the ground. Typically, the soil I remove I use as a sort of ramp/lip around the perimeter to avoid too much of a high centering point. Then I place crushed rock in the bottom of the basin. I'll happily take pictures tomorrow for you. 
I think, due in part to the season, fewer people are on chat. I concur with you though. I'll pop on while having a smoke at work, hoping for distraction, and no one will be on.


And now I've got to go to bed. Night!!!


----------



## sibi

I've noticed that this forum seems to have been created to accommodate mainly the mid-west and western states. Don't know if it's because it started in California or some other reason, but when someone on the east coast posts after 9 p.m. (pacific time) very few posts are answered and when it gets even later, we don't even have moderators. Why is that? Jacqui, do you know? We have people from Europe and Asia as members who get on when most from the US are sleeping. Shouldn't we make accommodations for those members too? This would make me very happy because i often get on late at night and i don't get too many people on at those hours.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I'm in the Southeast and am up fairly late, but have noticed the forum slowing some. 

Yeah, loans and bank fine print jargon is enough to make any brain hurt after a while. One of the local credit unions does offer a 3% loan if you have a 700+ credit score, which we both do, but still just pricing out options and all that. I think the USDA cap here is low at like 50k since the average income here is 43k or so. 

But enough number rambling for tonight. 

I swear, our dogs are trying to drive us crazy. Ellie absolutely refuses to go outside when it's raining and has started walking down about 2-4 steps and peeing on the stairs, so then the boys (really just Prince I think) feel the need to pee on the deck and stairs too. So now we have to go out there and stand with a squirt bottle at the top of the stairs and squirt her when she squats mid-stairs. She hates the water and gives us a scowl. We have showed her where to pee so many times and reward her when she does go there, but she's such a brat when it rains.


----------



## sibi

Well, my dog goes on pads in my dinning room. I use to walk him two or three times a day, but I've been so sick or in so much pain that I just let him go on the pads. But lately, he's been peeing on my dinning room leg chairs and off the pads. I'm constantly cleaning the tile floors. And we've barred him from half the house because he's been trying to mark every room. My hubby has a fit when he goes in our bedroom and there's a puddle of ****. I inherited the dog from a friend. For 6 years, the dog would pee and go in various parts of her home. My friend had cancer and was too sick to walk the dog for years. He a smart dog, and will go outside if I'd take him, but he'd still pee inside. Oh yeah, when it rains, he won't go out at all. I would have to pick him up and drag his *** outside, but he won't do his business. Oh well, i love him anyway.


----------



## Kerryann

My schnauzer Ozzie sometimes pees inside pic we leave him for a really long time. He's old and we think he just can't hold it anymore like he once could. We don't allow our dogs anywhere with carpet while we are out. Ozzie would pee in sneaky spots he thought we wouldn't find when he was allowed in the captured areas. Now he knows he will be caught and punished so he doesn't do it very often. Cici, my lab has only pottied in the house if she is really sick. Cici pukes a lot though because of her allergies.


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> I've noticed that this forum seems to have been created to accommodate mainly the mid-west and western states. Don't know if it's because it started in California or some other reason, but when someone on the east coast posts after 9 p.m. (pacific time) very few posts are answered and when it gets even later, we don't even have moderators. Why is that? Jacqui, do you know? We have people from Europe and Asia as members who get on when most from the US are sleeping. Shouldn't we make accommodations for those members too? This would make me very happy because i often get on late at night and i don't get too many people on at those hours.



While we don't currently have any Mods from outside the USA, we do have them from across the states. Most of our membership is also from the USA. We did have one from the UK who was on our "How about this person" list when we added our last round of Mods, so its not something we are ignoring. When picking Mods, we also think about who we see on all the time or at odd hours. Keep in mind things in our (the Mods) life change too, so we may be seasonally on more or like if things are busy I might get on in the middle of my night to make sure things are okay in here. David was one who was on at such odd times and then he got sick.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

My one dog Dante has only had one accident other than two storm anxiety moments in the 4 years I've had him. He will hold it for 20+ hours if need be but the other two dogs just go whenever/wherever. 

Today I'm attempting to render out pork fat to make real lard for (eventual) tamales from scratch. 

Still not sure what I'm making for dinner tonight though, lol.


----------



## jaizei

sibi said:


> I've noticed that this forum seems to have been created to accommodate mainly the mid-west and western states. Don't know if it's because it started in California or some other reason, but when someone on the east coast posts after 9 p.m. (pacific time) very few posts are answered and when it gets even later, we don't even have moderators. Why is that? Jacqui, do you know? We have people from Europe and Asia as members who get on when most from the US are sleeping. *Shouldn't we make accommodations for those members too? This would make me very happy because i often get on late at night and i don't get too many people on at those hours.*



I am curious as to what accommodations you think could be made. I don't know that there's a way to entice people to post at a particular time.


----------



## pugsandkids

I have an 11 year old pug with a wonky back end. She wears diapers but they don't catch the solids. Usually we are okay but she's had an upset tummy lately...I figure it's just expediting the wood floors I want!

I saw my Dr today for a weird bug bite and the reaction I've had for the last week. Nope, I've got Shingles! Ugh...
Off work to pick up an Rx for the pain and research immune builders. 

Any one ever have a kiddo play sports in college? I need a brain to pick.


----------



## Jacqui

My son played college football, but at a state college not a big one.


----------



## pugsandkids

Jacqui said:


> My son played college football, but at a state college not a big one.



Was he recruited? Did he walk on? Did his HS coach have to do anything? 

Here's the scenario: Ethann plays keeper (soccer). He works hard, and trains with my hubby who played keeper semipro when he was younger. High school coach plays Ethann second string. E has been so frustrated by the whole thing he wasn't really interested in playing in college, but he loves the game. In the last few months, at tournaments and camps, Es been getting high praise from other coaches. Every year the HS team has a pro coach from the Bay Area run a week long camp. This coach was very impressed with Es play, seeking out hubby and I to let us know, that E could easily play for a D-3, D-2, or even a D-1 college. His HS coach was right there, overheard the convo and walked away SHAKING HIS HEAD!

As the whole college thing is still new to me, the athletic portion is a whole new thing. I have no idea how to proceed without coaches support. 

Any tips or just stories of how it works would be awesome


----------



## sibi

First of all I'm not criticizing the the mods or the members. Let's get that straight from the start. Seco d, I think you missed my point. In case I didn't make it clear enough, I was simply observing that there are very few members on late and that there are no mods on that late at night. Your response sounds like I'm blaming someone when what I was doing was making aware that the situation exist. That's all. I'm sorry if you felt I was criticizing you or the members.


jaizei said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've noticed that this forum seems to have been created to accommodate mainly the mid-west and western states. Don't know if it's because it started in California or some other reason, but when someone on the east coast posts after 9 p.m. (pacific time) very few posts are answered and when it gets even later, we don't even have moderators. Why is that? Jacqui, do you know? We have people from Europe and Asia as members who get on when most from the US are sleeping. *Shouldn't we make accommodations for those members too? This would make me very happy because i often get on late at night and i don't get too many people on at those hours.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am curious as to what accommodations you think could be made. I don't know that there's a way to entice people to post at a particular time.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jacqui

pugsandkids said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> My son played college football, but at a state college not a big one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was he recruited? Did he walk on? Did his HS coach have to do anything?
> 
> Here's the scenario: Ethann plays keeper (soccer). He works hard, and trains with my hubby who played keeper semipro when he was younger. High school coach plays Ethann second string. E has been so frustrated by the whole thing he wasn't really interested in playing in college, but he loves the game. In the last few months, at tournaments and camps, Es been getting high praise from other coaches. Every year the HS team has a pro coach from the Bay Area run a week long camp. This coach was very impressed with Es play, seeking out hubby and I to let us know, that E could easily play for a D-3, D-2, or even a D-1 college. His HS coach was right there, overheard the convo and walked away SHAKING HIS HEAD!
> 
> As the whole college thing is still new to me, the athletic portion is a whole new thing. I have no idea how to proceed without coaches support.
> 
> Any tips or just stories of how it works would be awesome
Click to expand...


Josh never really played football until HS. Then he really was serious about it and did the weight training program to a T. Sadly he got my sports ability.... which is to say none.  Josh did become very strong. He did a walk on for college. He never made first string, but worked his heart out. He finally realized after two years that he was never going to be a first string player no matter how much work he put in to it and stopped last year to focus more on his grades (he always makes Dean's list).

If he has a college picked out, he needs to talk to their coaches and find out how he needs to do a walk on. Just take his HS coach out of the picture.


----------



## jaizei

sibi said:


> First of all I'm not criticizing the the mods or the members. Let's get that straight from the start. Seco d, I think you missed my point. In case I didn't make it clear enough, I was simply observing that there are very few members on late and that there are no mods on that late at night. Your response sounds like I'm blaming someone when what I was doing was making aware that the situation exist. That's all. I'm sorry if you felt I was criticizing you or the members.
> 
> 
> jaizei said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've noticed that this forum seems to have been created to accommodate mainly the mid-west and western states. Don't know if it's because it started in California or some other reason, but when someone on the east coast posts after 9 p.m. (pacific time) very few posts are answered and when it gets even later, we don't even have moderators. Why is that? Jacqui, do you know? We have people from Europe and Asia as members who get on when most from the US are sleeping. *Shouldn't we make accommodations for those members too? This would make me very happy because i often get on late at night and i don't get too many people on at those hours.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am curious as to what accommodations you think could be made. I don't know that there's a way to entice people to post at a particular time.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I can assure you that I did not miss your point. Your post implied that there is a deficiency in the forum. I was asking what solution you might propose for this 'situation' you have observed.

People come to the forum when it is convenient for them, middle of the night in the US will always be a 'dead' time for a US based message board. There is little to nothing that can be done to change this.


----------



## sibi

I think Jacqui answered my concerns best. There are no mods in the UK or Asia at the time. It was something I asked HER to answer. I don't understand why you have to be so defensive when it simply was an observation that I was making. I get that people at late times may be a dead zone in the US, but I think you would be surprised how many people are up late and how many would be online if they knew there would be others to talk to. Anyhow, it's a moot point with you because according to you nothing can be done about it. That's not the answer Jacqui gave me. So, why don't we just end this chat because it's not productive or friendly.

quote='jaizei' pid='724451' dateline='1376952968']


sibi said:


> First of all I'm not criticizing the the mods or the members. Let's get that straight from the start. Seco d, I think you missed my point. In case I didn't make it clear enough, I was simply observing that there are very few members on late and that there are no mods on that late at night. Your response sounds like I'm blaming someone when what I was doing was making aware that the situation exist. That's all. I'm sorry if you felt I was criticizing you or the members.
> 
> 
> jaizei said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've noticed that this forum seems to have been created to accommodate mainly the mid-west and western states. Don't know if it's because it started in California or some other reason, but when someone on the east coast posts after 9 p.m. (pacific time) very few posts are answered and when it gets even later, we don't even have moderators. Why is that? Jacqui, do you know? We have people from Europe and Asia as members who get on when most from the US are sleeping. *Shouldn't we make accommodations for those members too? This would make me very happy because i often get on late at night and i don't get too many people on at those hours.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am curious as to what accommodations you think could be made. I don't know that there's a way to entice people to post at a particular time.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I can assure you that I did not miss your point. Your post implied that there is a deficiency in the forum. I was asking what solution you might propose for this 'situation' you have observed.

People come to the forum when it is convenient for them, middle of the night in the US will always be a 'dead' time for a US based message board. There is little to nothing that can be done to change this.
[/quote]


----------



## Jacqui

Did I tell you all we finally had a sunny day? Too bad it was also a tad warm. I guess I need to come back from this mini vacation (staying home and only doing the "have to things" like feeding and watering critters) I am taking and start getting some work done, huh?

Sibi how's the thumb? 
Erin are things getting more back to normal at home?
Kim what was supper?
KerryAnn everything good at work?

... and the rest of you what's up?


*Did you all see the photo contest for the month with the theme being TFO's birthday????*




Kerryann said:


> My schnauzer Ozzie sometimes pees inside



Me too, usually..


----------



## Kerryann

Happy Monday night everyone. I had a horribly stressful day. I think I need to take like five sleep pills and two benadryls but usually when I do that my one site goes down and my client calls me and needs me to push through.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Happy Monday night everyone. I had a horribly stressful day. I think I need to take like five sleep pills and two benadryls but usually when I do that my one site goes down and my client calls me and needs me to push through.



How about a warm bubble bath, candles flickering and dancing, a soft background music playing and a cold glass of your favorite wine?


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Monday night everyone. I had a horribly stressful day. I think I need to take like five sleep pills and two benadryls but usually when I do that my one site goes down and my client calls me and needs me to push through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about a warm bubble bath, candles flickering and dancing, a soft background music playing and a cold glass of your favorite wine?
Click to expand...


I'd love that but its too late now. Henry and Betty actually had a warm bath tonight with a bite of yummy watermelon.  I would however like a hard cider. 

How was your day Jacqui? Hopefully less hair raising than mine.

The good news is that with my stress level I am losing weight very quickly. Woo hoo.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Sibi I used be reading replies to the TfO but everybody seamed to be sleeping and late night on Saturday and Sunday nights I'm on here I enjoy reading the texts at late nights because I work late nights . But mon - Tuesday - and Wednesday I'm off sovi go to bed late night


----------



## Jacqui

My day was okay, ran the neighbor to a few places and then have spent the afternoon/evening watching "Monk" on Netflix. I just have had no ambition this last week to do anything. 

Stress makes me eat.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Stress makes me sleep less today I got 2 and one haft hrs of sleep . So I can understand .


----------



## sibi

Hey Jacqui, I think my thumb looks worse than it really is. I mean, I took pics as I was in the ER three times, and each time, I took pics of what my thumb looked like in case someone didn't believe this green thumb I had (literally). Then, when I had the surgery, I took a pic of before and after. The after is bloody and skin looks like it's missing in parts. But, the pain is minor. I can even bend it a little. The thumb is still swollen, but now I know it can bend. My whole attitude changed. I think I'll stick around a bit longer. This way when someone perturbs me I can be my old self again

You see, I think people who don't know me can understand when I say things, it's not mean spirited. So they say something that is mean spirited, and well, you know how I can be after that.

Kerryann, you try and get some sleep. I wish you wouldn't get so stressed out with your customers. But if you're losing weight, just stress for a week and then take a break from stress.

I meant to address this earlier Sarah, but I got a little distracted...your shingles, it terrible! I had chicken pox as a girl and I'm just waiting for one of those mosquitos to turn their bite into shingles. When I got the measles, I swear it was a mosquito bite at first. I was thi king of getting a vaccine for shingles, but I'm so afraid that I'll really get a bad case of it then. I thi k I'll talk to my doctor when I see her next time.

So Kim, what delish dish did you make today?


Now that's a positive response! I like that. Sure, we can catch up on the nights that America is aleep


Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Sibi I used be reading replies to the TfO but everybody seamed to be sleeping and late night on Saturday and Sunday nights I'm on here I enjoy reading the texts at late nights because I work late nights . But mon - Tuesday - and Wednesday I'm off sovi go to bed late night


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Please A Z is hotter then he'll but its still in America


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Had freezer leftovers of BBQ beans and pulled pork (all homemade) and then made some freshly fried hush puppies with honey butter.


----------



## pugsandkids

I'm all for you getting the vaccine Sibi! I woke up last Tuesday thinking "Wow, something nasty bit me" My hip felt like someone had punched it. Throughout the week a burning has spread from my hip, down into my glute and upper thigh. It hurts to have pants rub on the skin there. Finally I thought I should go make sure I didn't have a weird case of Lyme disease...think now I wish it was a spider.


Dinner, polish sausage, potatoes, Mac and cheese, applesauce. Thats for the men. I'll have to find something for me...


----------



## Jacqui

RosieRedfoot said:


> Had freezer leftovers of BBQ beans and pulled pork (all homemade) and then made some freshly fried hush puppies with honey butter.



I think that's the best sounding meal of your week!


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> My day was okay, ran the neighbor to a few places and then have spent the afternoon/evening watching "Monk" on Netflix. I just have had no ambition this last week to do anything.
> 
> Stress makes me eat.





sibi said:


> Hey Jacqui, I think my thumb looks worse than it really is. I mean, I took pics as I was in the ER three times, and each time, I took pics of what my thumb looked like in case someone didn't believe this green thumb I had (literally). Then, when I had the surgery, I took a pic of before and after. The after is bloody and skin looks like it's missing in parts. But, the pain is minor. I can even bend it a little. The thumb is still swollen, but now I know it can bend. My whole attitude changed. I think I'll stick around a bit longer. This way when someone perturbs me I can be my old self again
> 
> You see, I think people who don't know me can understand when I say things, it's not mean spirited. So they say something that is mean spirited, and well, you know how I can be after that.
> 
> Kerryann, you try and get some sleep. I wish you wouldn't get so stressed out with your customers. But if you're losing weight, just stress for a week and then take a break from stress.
> 
> I meant to address this earlier Sarah, but I got a little distracted...your shingles, it terrible! I had chicken pox as a girl and I'm just waiting for one of those mosquitos to turn their bite into shingles. When I got the measles, I swear it was a mosquito bite at first. I was thi king of getting a vaccine for shingles, but I'm so afraid that I'll really get a bad case of it then. I thi k I'll talk to my doctor when I see her next time.
> 
> So Kim, what delish dish did you make today?
> 
> 
> Now that's a positive response! I like that. Sure, we can catch up on the nights that America is aleep
> 
> 
> Grandpa Turtle 144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sibi I used be reading replies to the TfO but everybody seamed to be sleeping and late night on Saturday and Sunday nights I'm on here I enjoy reading the texts at late nights because I work late nights . But mon - Tuesday - and Wednesday I'm off sovi go to bed late night
Click to expand...




I have been worrying about your thumb. It sounds like it may be healing but looking worse? 


Jacqui I used to be like that. Stress made me eat too. I don't know what happened but after I lost my weight (I wonder sometimes if it had to do with insulin levels or something?? because I used to always be prediabetic before I changed my diet??) Anyway after I lost my weight when I get stressed I can't eat at all. I can go a long time and then all of a sudden I get starving hungry and need to eat something.  Mike is a sweety though.. he stuffs foods down my mouth hole if I go too long and knocks me out if I don't sleep for a while (not with his fists ).

Grandpa
I have issues sleeping too and sometimes check the forum in the middle of the night but I Have had more restless nights than actual insomnia. It sounds weird. One is like no sleep and one is pseudosleep. 

Oh I love the new show Ray Donovan. It's pretty rough in language and violence but it's awesome if you are into that.


----------



## Jacqui

pugsandkids said:


> I'm all for you getting the vaccine Sibi! I woke up last Tuesday thinking "Wow, something nasty bit me" My hip felt like someone had punched it. Throughout the week a burning has spread from my hip, down into my glute and upper thigh. It hurts to have pants rub on the skin there. Finally I thought I should go make sure I didn't have a weird case of Lyme disease...think now I wish it was a spider.



Wellllll there are one or two spiders who might not be that great to have bite you, but shingles sure does not sound like something you would even wish on your worse enemy. 




Kerryann said:


> Mike is a sweety though.. he stuffs foods down my mouth hole if I go too long and knocks me out if I don't sleep for a while (not with his fists ).



We love him for doing that!!


Sibi bending it is a great sign.How does it look worse?




Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Please A Z is hotter then he'll but its still in America



It is??? Not the hot part (I agree parts of AZ are hot), but in America. I thought with you guys thinking you can't do the time change like the rest of us, that you had become your own country.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> My day was okay, ran the neighbor to a few places and then have spent the afternoon/evening watching "Monk" on Netflix. I just have had no ambition this last week to do anything.
> 
> Stress makes me eat.



What's wrong? Stress makes me eat too! Well not in the moment but after. It's like I need to totally veg out and make a pig of myself to decompress.


----------



## Jacqui

Erin how's SuperRand doing?


----------



## pugsandkids

Jacqui, I've had a black widow bite, seems I'm not terribly allergic ;-)


Stress makes me eat, if it's a major event like a death in the family though I'll forget.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



CtTortoiseMom said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> My day was okay, ran the neighbor to a few places and then have spent the afternoon/evening watching "Monk" on Netflix. I just have had no ambition this last week to do anything.
> 
> Stress makes me eat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong? Stress makes me eat too! Well not in the moment but after. It's like I need to totally veg out and make a pig of myself to decompress.
Click to expand...


You need to drink some wine and watch some ray Donovan 


Oh this week I get three more regular employees, two off shore employees, and two interns. I got a new business analyst a few weeks ago.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hunger and or dead cow makes me eat.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> Erin how's SuperRand doing?



We had a quick trip to the hospital this morning to draw lines around some redness around his incision sight. Everything looked really good but if the red area's go outside of the pen borders he is going to have to go on IV antibiotics. We go back on Wednesday. I feel like we are headed in the right direction but he had a few complications and because he had a pretty big transfusion we are just dealing with the side effects of a lot of new blood product.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sibi, I'll get you the picture Tuesday. Today was a most very long day for.


Here's a question for you medical savvy folks; do cortisone shots work for arthritis?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Yes the rich people 1 more hour of daylight to play golf but us poor people say NO we don't leave our clocks alone and don't mess with them!!!!


----------



## sibi

That's hilarious Jacqui lol. Yeah, my finger looks worse because of the surgery. But it is actually healing. You see, before the surgery, the nasty bug was inside the nail and barely visible to the naked eye. When they got in there and went under the cuticle, they were able to remove and scrape the infection clean. It's like the story of my life. I'm just gonna post the before and after pics. You'll see what I mean. Warning: of you can't stomach a nasty infection, don't look. I'll prepare it in a few. 



Jacqui said:


> pugsandkids said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm all for you getting the vaccine Sibi! I woke up last Tuesday thinking "Wow, something nasty bit me" My hip felt like someone had punched it. Throughout the week a burning has spread from my hip, down into my glute and upper thigh. It hurts to have pants rub on the skin there. Finally I thought I should go make sure I didn't have a weird case of Lyme disease...think now I wish it was a spider.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wellllll there are one or two spiders who might not be that great to have bite you, but shingles sure does not sound like something you would even wish on your worse enemy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mike is a sweety though.. he stuffs foods down my mouth hole if I go too long and knocks me out if I don't sleep for a while (not with his fists ).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We love him for doing that!!
> 
> 
> Sibi bending it is a great sign.How does it look worse?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandpa Turtle 144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please A Z is hotter then he'll but its still in America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is??? Not the hot part (I agree parts of AZ are hot), but in America. I thought with you guys thinking you can't do the time change like the rest of us, that you had become your own country.
Click to expand...







Here are the pics of the before and after the three emergency room visits before I was admitted for immediate surgery.

This is what my thumb looked like before they lanced it




This is a side profile. Note how much swollen the thumb is next to the other




This is what it looked after the second attempt to lance it.




This is the third time at the ER when the pain became too much




The rest are pics of the thumb after surgery and at present


----------



## sibi

It sure does! But, you have to weigh the cost and benefits of taking cortisone shots. It's a steroid shot and steroids are not good for the body. If you're diabetic, it's even worse. Only if the pain becomes so unbearable would I consider it, like when I got one for my thumb. Big mistake. Sugars were over 300 for two weeks straight.



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sibi, I'll get you the picture Tuesday. Today was a most very long day for.
> 
> 
> Here's a question for you medical savvy folks; do cortisone shots work for arthritis?


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Yes the rich people 1 more hour of daylight to play golf but us poor people say NO we don't leave our clocks alone and don't mess with them!!!!



I don't like Daylight savings.


----------



## sibi

I hear you. Me neither!


Kerryann said:


> Grandpa Turtle 144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the rich people 1 more hour of daylight to play golf but us poor people say NO we don't leave our clocks alone and don't mess with them!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like Daylight savings.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kerryann

Wow Sibi that looked so painful.


----------



## sibi

Believe me when I say, I would've preferred to have suffer another delivery of a baby than to have gone through this pain!


Kerryann said:


> Wow Sibi that looked so painful.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Sibi- whoa, that looks do painful! I am do glad it is getting better! 

Ken-I believe cortisone shots do work for awhile. My ortho keeps offering them to me for my knee that has had a few surgeries and is really sore in the winter. If you get it, tell me how long it lasts and I might get them in my knee. 

Ok g'night all, it's hard to make legible sentences which is my cue it's time.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

I think Hawaii and AZ are the states that will not play with the clock for anyone?


----------



## sibi

And Georgia. I won't either, but in another way. It refuses to have part of the state go central time and the eastern part be on eastern time. It's all eastern time period.



Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I think Hawaii and AZ are the states that will not play with the clock for anyone?


----------



## Kerryann

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I think Hawaii and AZ are the states that will not play with the clock for anyone?



I thought that Indiana also didn't do daylight savings? But I have to say that I love how the Monday after the time changes forward you have a certain percentage of employees who are late because of the time change but when the time changes backward you never have employees who are in early.


----------



## sibi

Good morning everyone! Erin, we hope it's just a minor reaction to the incision, and that Rand's immune system will fight off any infections. I well know how tough it is to fight off infections once it has set in. But, Rand is in better health than I am. So here's hoping the best xoxoxozo!


----------



## Jacqui

Sibi, it is looking beter just uglier perhaps but that too will improve.

I love changing the clocks to go with the daylight. I go by daylight here rather then watching a clock, so it fits in with my life. The thing I don't like about it is the fact that not all states do this. As a truckdriver crossing state lines and such, it's bad enough having to know where those time zones are, but adding in the odd states it makes preplanning trips hard at times.

I bet Rand enjoyed them drawing on him. It may get him doing more artwork on the human form in the future. 




Kerryann said:


> Oh this week I get three more regular employees, two off shore employees, and two interns. I got a new business analyst a few weeks ago.



Did you hire the intern you interviewed a couple of weeks ago?


----------



## sibi

Hi there Jacqui. I posted something about going to Daytona next year and hopefully meeting you in person. I have a daughter that lives in Palm Coast, about 30 minutes away. So, with a little planning, I think it's doable.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sibi, here's a picture if one of the water pans. It's a hard rubber that has give to it. Typically used as a horse feed pan.




That's Stanley using his.


----------



## sibi

Thanks Cowboy. It looks like the water heater pan I bought to make their pool. I was hoping to get some idea on how to put a water pan in the shed that they can't tip over. Do you have a water source for their outdoor enclosure?



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sibi, here's a picture if one of the water pans. It's a hard rubber that has give to it. Typically used as a horse feed pan.
> 
> 
> That's Stanley using his.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Good morning people I was born in mi so I know about the time changes and it just helps Ty ya to the all mighty clock of life . Here in AZ without the time change it seams more relaxed and at times some what more peaceful . And sense I work with the truckers I understand SOME of their problems.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I just let my phone keep up with time zones and such when traveling.

Ugh I go back to work tonight for two evening shifts then Thursday I work the pre-daylight shift. I hate when the computer schedules it like that. Ruins my sleep schedule. 

Anyone wanting to brush a lab for me? It was 90 for a few days and so he blew his coat, then it dropped to 67 for a few days, now it's warm in the 80's and he's shedding in tufts again! No winning with this dog >.< Worst shedding I've ever seen on any dog and it's not medical and he's shed this bad on a variety of diets. Vet said he's a larger lab so there will be lots of shedding. 

Sibi, your thumb looks a lot less swollen. I watched the Dr. cut back half my bf's ingrown toenails twice and he said it was one of the most painful things.


----------



## sibi

Yeah, it's going down, but I can't bend it completely yet, not because it's painful, but because it's still too swollen. I believe your bf when he said it was the worse pain he had. I had to ha e the nail removed and the under nail scraped off. Oh my, I don't ever want to get another infection there. The lance job that was done left a wedge in the corner of the cuticle. If that never closes completely, and it's possible, the nail will always be susceptible to infections. I will need to always wear gloves when doing dishes and cleaning after my torts.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:



> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh this week I get three more regular employees, two off shore employees, and two interns. I got a new business analyst a few weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you hire the intern you interviewed a couple of weeks ago?
Click to expand...


Yes he starts tomorrow.


----------



## Jacqui

RosieRedfoot said:


> I just let my phone keep up with time zones and such when traveling.



Your phone will tell you before you start your trip what time you will be in different locations?




sibi said:


> I will need to always wear gloves when doing dishes and cleaning after my torts.



That would suck. 




Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> And sense I work with the truckers I understand SOME of their problems.



Can I ask what your job is?




sibi said:


> Hi there Jacqui. I posted something about going to Daytona next year and hopefully meeting you in person. I have a daughter that lives in Palm Coast, about 30 minutes away. So, with a little planning, I think it's doable.



That would be sweet.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

I work for a family owned food company we supply prisons , schools, and resorts with food , meat , and Veggys(tortoise food)


----------



## sibi

Phones work real good for traveling between time zones. Everytime I travel from the panhandle east, the time jumps from central to eastern when I get close to Tallahassee. The cell towers do it automatically. Here's a perfect example how truckers an get the right time within a state with two time zones. If the phone has a GPS built in it, all Jeff would have to do is set the time zone of his final destination and it will give him the exact time of arrival especially if it's a two time zone state.



Jacqui said:


> RosieRedfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just let my phone keep up with time zones and such when traveling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your phone will tell you before you start your trip what time you will be in different locations?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will need to always wear gloves when doing dishes and cleaning after my torts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That would suck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandpa Turtle 144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And sense I work with the truckers I understand SOME of their problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can I ask what your job is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there Jacqui. I posted something about going to Daytona next year and hopefully meeting you in person. I have a daughter that lives in Palm Coast, about 30 minutes away. So, with a little planning, I think it's doable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That would be sweet.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jacqui

Now see my cell phone does the auto time change once I am in the area, but then it's not exactly right if your right next to the "line". I can't recall where we delivered to, but we were right next to where the zones changed and the phones didn't change soon enough, so we were a little late (like 5 mins) and lost our appt slot.

I don't have a GPS and frankly would never trust one, especially in a truck. A nearby meat packing place chuckles at how often GPS sends the trucks the wrong direction from their plant. It takes them down a dirt road, where if there has been any rain, you get stuck. The towtruck guys love GPS of course. 

In my village, the GPS tries to take folks over the road the RR closed about 10 years ago. We won't mention the routing that ends up being many wasted miles, if Jeff were to try to follow it home. One time it would have been an added hour of driving. 

A side note, the bills the drivers are given show the appt time, but not what time zone it is in.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

And show the wrong time like Cargill they put 4 am and the real time might be 2 pm and others don't put po numbers or times on them or right phone numbers on bills! I feel for drivers


----------



## sibi

I understand about GPS directions. I've had my own horror stories. But, if you have the feature in your cell phone anyway, you can do like I stated above. You plug in the address before you leave home base (wherever that is). Then, it will give you the estimated time of arrival. For example, if you are in Texas, and you have a delivery at Sam's club in fort Walton beach, Florida, I know that there are two time zones in Florida, I would put in the address and it will give you the time of arrival in the same time zone because parts of Texas has central time as Fort Walton beach. The trick is you can print up a sheet, laminate it with all the states time zones and even where the state shares two time zones. So, if you're in California you will know that your two time zones away from Fort Walton Beach, Fl. Plug in the time zone (central) and it give you the exact time of arrival. Remember that the time of arrival is an estimate. It doesn't account for traffic delays etc. Have I confused you more? As a matter of fact, many pocket calendars have in the back pages, a map with every state's time zone. It would be worth having one. Using that, you can plug the address into a GPS, not for directions, but for estimated time of arrival using the calendar book to plug in the time zone. My Gps is one of those advanced ones. I don't recall it ever failing me on time zones.


Jacqui said:


> Now see my cell phone does the auto time change once I am in the area, but then it's not exactly right if your right next to the "line". I can't recall where we delivered to, but we were right next to where the zones changed and the phones didn't change soon enough, so we were a little late (like 5 mins) and lost our appt slot.
> 
> I don't have a GPS and frankly would never trust one, especially in a truck. A nearby meat packing place chuckles at how often GPS sends the trucks the wrong direction from their plant. It takes them down a dirt road, where if there has been any rain, you get stuck. The towtruck guys love GPS of course.
> 
> In my village, the GPS tries to take folks over the road the RR closed about 10 years ago. We won't mention the routing that ends up being many wasted miles, if Jeff were to try to follow it home. One time it would have been an added hour of driving.
> 
> A side note, the bills the drivers are given show the appt time, but not what time zone it is in.


----------



## Kerryann

I use my gps on my phone all the time. 
I'm watching hardcore pawn but I'll say these guys don't act like this when I see them at my froyo place.
Tonight my plan is to sleep. Who is coming to bonk me with a rubber Mallet


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I was relying on my phones map dealeo to get me to an aero space company recently, and the, â€œarrived at destination" was on the freeway. I had a good laugh at that one.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> I was relying on my phones map dealeo to get me to an aero space company recently, and the, â€œarrived at destination" was on the freeway. I had a good laugh at that one.



Oh that is good. The first time I visited my office in Delaware I put in 1201 market st, well the left out it was actually 1201 n market and I ended up at an adult establishment think wtf kinda operation are we running here?? 
Not the gps's fault but still funny bad directions.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I told Karen I pulled over, jumped the guardrail, tumbled down the embankment, jumped the four foot fence, wadded the wash, climbed the 6 foot fence, and made the appointment on time.


And that killed chat? Wow ya bunch of lightweights!!! LOLOLOL


----------



## pugsandkids

You are hardcore Ken 


Dinner tonight is BLT's. Two loaves of bread, two packs of bacon, 5-6 homegrown tomatoes, and 2 heads of lettuce. 
I'm happy snacking on bacon and tomatoes!

New goalie coach told E he's going to recommend him for the starter position! Happy Dance!!!!!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Just signed up to the state fair's baked goods, entering flavored cheesecake and also chocolate chip cookies. Thinking of a caramel cashew cheesecake and my triple chocolate cookies. Here's to seeing how my Yankee baking stands up to the southerners


----------



## pugsandkids

Kim that sounds delicious, good luck!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

RosieRedfoot said:


> All you need are toothpick rebel flags in the cookies and they'll love them!!!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I'll write out "Don't tread on me" in the cashews for extra luck, haha. Either that or the butter and sugar will win them over.


----------



## pugsandkids

Well, I took the meds Rx'd for the Shingles pain night before last. Yesterday I was a zombie, so tired! Luckily my Dr is out this week so I could skate. Its not going to work as an everyday treatment though. Today I have a Dr so I'm just going to lump it. I'm not super excited about this new adventure, I think my next step is an OTC topical cream that might help. 
Gotta get E all set for Senior pictures, this year is going to fly!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Good morning tortoise lovers and have a great day


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> RosieRedfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> All you need are toothpick rebel flags in the cookies and they'll love them!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using TortForum mobile app
> 
> I want some cookies
Click to expand...


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I'd share cookies and cheesecake with all of you. Or should I say all y'all? 

Someone keeps posting classifieds for needing to rehome degus. Degus are kind of like a gerbil chinchilla hybrid and I've had them before. This person is keeping both of them in a ten gallon tank and one is male, one female. My bf goes, but you don't need more pets! I responded... But they may end up in a horrible home being bred for cash kept in a tiny cage.


----------



## Kerryann

I came home tonight and was walking up the sidewalk towards the house and I was like what's that stick. It was a big gardener snake and it scared me when it slithered away. I felt so bad. I scared it as much as it scared me. I think he lives in my downspout. I have been wondering where my outdoor pet toad was hiding. Now I think he may be hiding in mr snake friends stomach.


The toad is no longer mia. Mike found him tonight. He wants to rehome the snake


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Garter snakes are a gardeners best friend. They occasionally eat a frog, but more often prefer slugs. Toads have toxic glands near the ear hole, so they're avoided. Keep the snake. Flip over a planter saucer and prop it up a little bit in the shade for MR. Snake.


----------



## sibi

But if she did that, Cowboy, she may harboring a rattler. Kim, I want you to make me one of those carmel cashew cheesecake. I'll pay for next day delivery and ice packaging. You are driving me nuts with your homemade foods


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Haha sorry. 

I had the rudest lady at work. She came through my check out lane and was rude and later came back in to customer service to claim she didn't get one of her bags. They and I looked around and were like, we're sorry but we can't find it. Then she claimed I "hid it" with other bags to steal it and gave her an empty bag. So at this point our security dude is involved and he goes to view the security tapes. Lo and behold I am on record ringing up her two shirts (3 sizes too small for me too), putting them in one bag with the receipt, and handing her the bag. She then is on video seen walking out of the store with it in hand. What compels people to be such nasty liars? I mean, I still am shocked someone would go to such lengths to accuse me of stealing and losing my job (if it weren't on tape otherwise) just to get what, a second free $5 clearance shirt? The security guy was like, sorry you lost your bag but once you've paid for it and left those doors it isn't our responsibility to keep track of it for you. She gave me a death glare like I put him up to it and huffed off. Crazy *expletive deleted* lady....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I often find that type of person isn't deliberately lying, but is truly experiencing a very real, uncontrolled, chemical imbalance of the brain and is just trying to make sense of an unexplained and scary, (for them) reality. I mean really, think how hard life would be if you thought everyone was staring at you and/or out to get you. 
I'm used to people staring at me because of how amazing I am, but I understand how that could be hard on someone who isn't as amazing.


----------



## Kerryann

Ugh I woke up to an email where one of my long distance employees was being rude to one of my off shore employees. Why do the days have to start like this?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Is it a full moon? People are being ruder and crazier than normal it seems... 

I don't think she was paranoid, I think she was a stuck up snob who throws tantrums to get what she wants for kicks.


----------



## pugsandkids

Good morning all! 
Shingles bite...

But it's one day closer to the weekend 
I'm taking my youngest son to try out for an Olympic Development soccer team. (ODP) on Saturday, should be interesting.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Yay weekend! I actually get Friday and Saturday off  

As for the house situation, my bf is in the process of getting qualified for a 3% downpayment loan through a local credit union that's helping out first time buyers. There will still be pmi but my bf gets several large bonuses/raise in the beginning of next year around late January. It's the only house we've seen so far that we both liked, was in an area we liked, and a good commute time.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Garter snakes are a gardeners best friend. They occasionally eat a frog, but more often prefer slugs. Toads have toxic glands near the ear hole, so they're avoided. Keep the snake. Flip over a planter saucer and prop it up a little bit in the shade for MR. Snake.



He is hiding under the bush or in the downspout. I could do that for him though. I am so excited he wont eat toad.




RosieRedfoot said:


> Haha sorry.
> 
> I had the rudest lady at work. She came through my check out lane and was rude and later came back in to customer service to claim she didn't get one of her bags. They and I looked around and were like, we're sorry but we can't find it. Then she claimed I "hid it" with other bags to steal it and gave her an empty bag. So at this point our security dude is involved and he goes to view the security tapes. Lo and behold I am on record ringing up her two shirts (3 sizes too small for me too), putting them in one bag with the receipt, and handing her the bag. She then is on video seen walking out of the store with it in hand. What compels people to be such nasty liars? I mean, I still am shocked someone would go to such lengths to accuse me of stealing and losing my job (if it weren't on tape otherwise) just to get what, a second free $5 clearance shirt? The security guy was like, sorry you lost your bag but once you've paid for it and left those doors it isn't our responsibility to keep track of it for you. She gave me a death glare like I put him up to it and huffed off. Crazy *expletive deleted* lady....



I can't believe people like that. 




RosieRedfoot said:


> Is it a full moon? People are being ruder and crazier than normal it seems...
> 
> I don't think she was paranoid, I think she was a stuck up snob who throws tantrums to get what she wants for kicks.



I think she is one of those people who maybe thinks they deserve to get free stuff.


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> .... in fort Walton beach, Florida, ....



Do you happen to live near there?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Heads up all!!! A Cowboy Ken PSA to follow;

Airing tonight on the SyFy channel is none other than the highly acclaimed movie, â€œSharknato". Check your local listings for times.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Heads up all!!! A Cowboy Ken PSA to follow;
> 
> Airing tonight on the SyFy channel is none other than the highly acclaimed movie, â€œSharknato". Check your local listings for times.



hmmm "highly acclaimed"?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It was all the talk. I've not seen it. 



Yet


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I saw it. You see they're doing ghost sharks too? Lol, the ridiculousness. 

Thankfully today I was working on price checking and didn't have to deal with people very much. Most of it was spent scanning sleepwear and underwear going on clearance and sticking on stickers. I also got free crayons from the boss just because they were giving out freebies for back to school. So I played with a laser hand gun, stuck stickers on things, and got crayons. See, school did teach me real world application! Mind you, that was preschool.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Heads up all!!! A Cowboy Ken PSA to follow;
> 
> Airing tonight on the SyFy channel is none other than the highly acclaimed movie, â€œSharknato". Check your local listings for times.



Best movie ever if you love to laugh which I do




RosieRedfoot said:


> I saw it. You see they're doing ghost sharks too? Lol, the ridiculousness.
> 
> Thankfully today I was working on price checking and didn't have to deal with people very much. Most of it was spent scanning sleepwear and underwear going on clearance and sticking on stickers. I also got free crayons from the boss just because they were giving out freebies for back to school. So I played with a laser hand gun, stuck stickers on things, and got crayons. See, school did teach me real world application! Mind you, that was preschool.



That sounds like a great day


I'm learning about glamping... It's like camping but fabulous


----------



## pugsandkids

Glamping, I have elements of that when I camp. But with my crew and lack of attention span I don't think I'll ever full on Glamp!


----------



## sibi

Yeap, why?


Jacqui said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... in fort Walton beach, Florida, ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you happen to live near there?
Click to expand...



I feel for you Sarah. Shingles scare me because I already ha e the virus in me. I've suffered so much this year. I needs long break from pain!


pugsandkids said:


> Good morning all!
> Shingles bite...
> 
> But it's one day closer to the weekend
> I'm taking my youngest son to try out for an Olympic Development soccer team. (ODP) on Saturday, should be interesting.




Yeah...I was up so early when I was getting ready to go to Israel. It wasn't even 7a.m. yet, and the security guard on the luggage line was screaming at me because I forgot to take my cell phone out of my pocket. I really woke up then and said to him, "It's too early in the morning to start your day screaming at travelers. What will you be like by noon?" ugh..


Kerryann said:


> Ugh I woke up to an email where one of my long distance employees was being rude to one of my off shore employees. Why do the days have to start like this?




Cowboy, are you truly amazing like you say, or are you just being a bit conceited?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I figure if I'm gonna fall in love with a guy, I'm the best choice. Karen says I'm a narcissist and I point out if I was so amazing, I wouldn't be.


I meant, if I wasn't so amazing, I wouldn't be a narcissist.


----------



## sibi

Good point, but I don't believe it. I don't think you're a narcissist any more than I think you're conceited. I just don't understand why anyone should feel the need to convey the obvious. Heck, I'm amazing, but I don't feel the need to say it. Being amazing is in the eyes of the beholder. You're amazing not because you believe it to be so. You're amazing if people perceive you to be. Otherwise, it would appear that you've trying to convince someone of something you're not.



Cowboy_Ken said:


> I figure if I'm gonna fall in love with a guy, I'm the best choice. Karen says I'm a narcissist and I point out if I was so amazing, I wouldn't be.
> 
> 
> I meant, if I wasn't so amazing, I wouldn't be a narcissist.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

I agree with Sibi I think your amazing


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



pugsandkids said:


> Glamping, I have elements of that when I camp. But with my crew and lack of attention span I don't think I'll ever full on Glamp!



Yes it didn't look as much fun as it sounded. They still slept in a tent and didn't have a shower. I say boo.




Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I agree with Sibi I think your amazing



Aww you are so sweet and yes she is.
I have crazy meetings all morning!! I'm so not out of bed yet and I still have to get dressed.
I took my Mom last night to a charity gala for the humane society. I had way more fun than I expected.


----------



## sibi

Wow, where's everyone today? Jacqui, are you traveling with Jeff to Ft. Walton Beach? Don't forget to look me up if so. Has anyone heard from Erin? I wonder if baby Rand is getting better. Is the redness going away? I'm worried about him. Cowboy, you didn't respond to my last post. Did that kill chat? You sounded exhausted. Kim, how's that house coming along? Describe it to me. What are the pluses and minuses? Kerryann, when are you ever gonna have a normal work day? Sarah, how much longer is the shingles outbreak gonna last? Will it return? Grandpa, what's up?


----------



## Jacqui

Nope, but Jeff has to be in the area next week to pick up this months chemo pills, so I may be seeing him for a little while.

Fort Walton is just a place I spent about a week visiting a guy who was on base there for a couple of months. I saw my first wild dolphin off the beach there. Brought a bottle of white sand home from there. Would have loved going out in the glass bottom boat, but the guy wasn't that sort.  When I went to fly out, we were running late and everything went wrong. My bags had a problem because my deodorant sent off the machine, so it was searched. When I went through the detectors, my bra hooks and my jean pocket snaps set off that machine. So I had a complete search and my carryon was gone through completely. Only good thing was we had gone to an adult store, because I had never been to one. There I had spotted a ummm toy that was something about turtles. He was going to buy it for me, sorta as a joke. Can you imagine having that opened by them? Bad enough they even unrolled all my underwear to check them out. I had them and all my clothes rolled to take up less space. *blushes* I thought they were never going to let me go. Any way the plane left late because of me. Ahhh the memories of Fort Walton. 

Jeff and I did go through there and delivered a load close by.


----------



## sibi

Well, heck, if you ever go through there again, give me a heads up. Maybe we can do lunch, or I can show you my precious torts or something. Even if it's to meet for a few minutes, that would be great! Ahh...the airport. They are real funny there about security because of the military base. It's not that bad anymore. I mean, so long as you don't carry any metal on you, you're pretty good to go. Besides, i've got two friends who live down the block who are security guards there. It's nice to know people sometimes.



Jacqui said:


> Nope, but Jeff has to be in the area next week to pick up this months chemo pills, so I may be seeing him for a little while.
> 
> Fort Walton is just a place I spent about a week visiting a guy who was on base there for a couple of months. I saw my first wild dolphin off the beach there. Brought a bottle of white sand home from there. Would have loved going out in the glass bottom boat, but the guy wasn't that sort.  When I went to fly out, we were running late and everything went wrong. My bags had a problem because my deodorant sent off the machine, so it was searched. When I went through the detectors, my bra hooks and my jean pocket snaps set off that machine. So I had a complete search and my carryon was gone through completely. Only good thing was we had gone to an adult store, because I had never been to one. There I had spotted a ummm toy that was something about turtles. He was going to buy it for me, sorta as a joke. Can you imagine having that opened by them? Bad enough they even unrolled all my underwear to check them out. I had them and all my clothes rolled to take up less space. *blushes* I thought they were never going to let me go. Any way the plane left late because of me. Ahhh the memories of Fort Walton.
> 
> Jeff and I did go through there and delivered a load close by.


----------



## Jacqui

It was worse because the guy had left, so it wasn't like I knew anybody there. Wish I had known you back then, could have used somebody to go exploring with me. I spent most of my time just sitting alone in the motel room.


----------



## sibi

That s****! What a jerk! I wish I had known you too. I could've really shown you the emerald coast! There's so much beauty here and you don't need money to enjoy it. Well, maybe one day...i have a guest room. You'll be welcome anytime.


Jacqui said:


> It was worse because the guy had left, so it wasn't like I knew anybody there. Wish I had known you back then, could have used somebody to go exploring with me. I spent most of my time just sitting alone in the motel room.


----------



## Jacqui

Be careful of making such offers, I'm the type to take people up on them.


----------



## sibi

And I'm not the type that make offers if I didn't mean it! You don't really know me, but I have a good feeling you'll get to one day soon!



Jacqui said:


> Be careful of making such offers, I'm the type to take people up on them.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

We're doing tours of 4-5 different homes tomorrow afternoon including the foreclosure we like. So I'll let you know how things go! 

Today we went around looking at Labor Day sales for appliances to price out things and see what we put on our "eventual want in a kitchen" list  

I told the degu person I couldn't take them at this time and gave him a bunch of proper care links to pass on to the new owners. If only... But more mouths to feed and cages to buy means less money for a downpayment. Someday...


----------



## sibi

I hope you get the home you want. Don't forget to check in with us here before signing papers cause we can help you focus on the things you need to before getting into a contract. Tells us what rate you're being offered too. Make sure you have a really big backyard in case you decide to get more critters down the road.


----------



## Jacqui

RosieRedfoot said:


> We're doing tours of 4-5 different homes tomorrow afternoon including the foreclosure we like. So I'll let you know how things go!
> 
> Today we went around looking at Labor Day sales for appliances to price out things and see what we put on our "eventual want in a kitchen" list



Have fun and good luck tomorrow.

Yesterday, I was at a couple of stores looking at frig and freezers, used ones in my case. Found both a frig and a small upright freezer I liked. Really thinking on the freezer, but they want $180 for it and I am just having a hard time giving up the money. Plus then I either have to con the ex into moving it for me or pay them another $50 to deliver it.  Then again I think of all the tortoise goodies I could use it for... 




sibi said:


> And I'm not the type that make offers if I didn't mean it! You don't really know me, but I have a good feeling you'll get to one day soon!
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful of making such offers, I'm the type to take people up on them.
Click to expand...


Well I am seriously thinking the TSA next year in Florida and then staying for Daytona. I haven't looked map wise, but there is a zoo I would like to go back to visit. Would be nice to have other things to do between those two main things. Plus would be nice to not have to sleep the entire time in my pickup. So maybe.


----------



## sibi

This would be great. We can start planning for it. Don't stay in Daytona. Don't like the area besides the lodging is too expensive. My Daughter Lives in Palm Coast, and we'll work something out. I'd like to know if you wouldn't mind coming to Ft. Walton Beach after the conference. In fact, if you fly down, I can drive you around. We'll talk more about it later. I'm so excited!


Jacqui said:


> RosieRedfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're doing tours of 4-5 different homes tomorrow afternoon including the foreclosure we like. So I'll let you know how things go!
> 
> Today we went around looking at Labor Day sales for appliances to price out things and see what we put on our "eventual want in a kitchen" list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun and good luck tomorrow.
> 
> Yesterday, I was at a couple of stores looking at frig and freezers, used ones in my case. Found both a frig and a small upright freezer I liked. Really thinking on the freezer, but they want $180 for it and I am just having a hard time giving up the money. Plus then I either have to con the ex into moving it for me or pay them another $50 to deliver it.  Then again I think of all the tortoise goodies I could use it for...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm not the type that make offers if I didn't mean it! You don't really know me, but I have a good feeling you'll get to one day soon!
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful of making such offers, I'm the type to take people up on them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I am seriously thinking the TSA next year in Florida and then staying for Daytona. I haven't looked map wise, but there is a zoo I would like to go back to visit. Would be nice to have other things to do between those two main things. Plus would be nice to not have to sleep the entire time in my pickup. So maybe.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kerryann

I wanna go to Florida in the winter 
Tomorrow night is members night at the zoo. I am so excited. I have never been at the zoo at night.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

If anyone's in the SC area I'll take you to the zoo to see the Galapagos babies (and adults) as well as all the radiated/burmese mt torts. And all the other mud turtles and snappers too


----------



## sibi

You have all those in SC? Man, I'll be making a trip to your place too. I mean, we have a zoo nearby, but it was really neat that we got to see a baby rhinoceros with it's mom. They are rarely seen as babies since they nurse under water and mom is very protective of their little one. Also, my sullies are related to the ones they have at the zoo. But Galapagos, wait a minute, I just recalled we have one too. I wasn't too impressed with it because it was in a corner sleeping and doing nothing. I'd go anyway because of your cooking


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Last time I saw the adult galaps they were busy making more baby galapagoses. They were so loud. Tortoises are so loud when they want to be, lol.


----------



## Kerryann

I am making whole wheat blueberry pancakes and waffles and organic non gmo soy bacon for breakfast. I can't wait. 
I have switched to using coconut oil instead of butter and of course though I do use real maple syrup since it's all natural as opposed to maplish syrup from the grocery store.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

sibi said:


> Wait, your zoo has aquatic rhinoceros? That truly is a rarity!


----------



## sibi

They like to be in water. And when feeding their young, it's underwater! That was news to me too! You're welcome to come over the Continental divide to Florida and see this rarity.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

So we looked at several homes. The one we initially liked from the outside needed a ton of work (gutting) on the inside plus a new roof. So that's a no. Then we saw one with a gigantic yard but sadly the bedrooms were too small to accommodate even just our king size bed. The next house was nice but the yard was a lot smaller and the kitchen was super small and horribly outdated. Then the next place was newer, had a decent yard, but still felt kind of compact and everything closed off from everything else. I know there's a lot of fixing up that can be done to change these things but needing to add larger rooms and so on would require paying for more foundation and roof. So we're expanding our search to places into the slightly more rural area that would also qualify for 0 downpayment USDA loans. I told my boyfriend I'd be fine gardening and raising chickens and goats vs going to work lol. I like canning up produce and such to last year round. Just go all rural and get cows to make my own cheese and milk and meat, haha.


----------



## sibi

You know Kim, I think you'd make a great farm gal Besides, you'll be able to expand your collection of animals. I'll tell you what, if I weren't too old and tired and sick, my next house would be in rural America somewhere with at least 5 acres of land.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We've got five acres and it seems just about right for us. We don't need goats or chickens, but we could have them if we were to decide to. For that matter, we could probably run two head of cattle if we supplemented their feed, but again, I'm happy with someone else doing it instead. Currently, in that we sold out horses, we're leasing our pasture to a gal with 4 horses, and she's paying us to keep the pasture, â€œmowed". I love it. Our 1acre or so house/yard/out buildings footprint is perfect for our needs and we still have our privacy. And Safeway is only 15 minutes away!


----------



## pugsandkids

We are on a culdesac in town, I would pass out from sheer joy if we could move. 
5 acres, cross fenced with outbuildings, pasture surrounded by woods, backing BLM, and a long driveway from the main road. Not that I've thought about it! We bought in town for the better schools, the kids will be done in 5 yrs. then we are outta here. Our favorite neighbors are implementing this plan as we speak :-(


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

As much as I like to brag about the elk going though the upper pasture, I did hear, 1 night, a cougar scream. And we've coyotes that run in the area as well. We do a cat head count before going to bed because cats getting eaten is a reality. We try to get them all in and safe at night.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Cowboy Ken 
If you need cats come to my house Phx
Has way to many Faroe cats . You can have all you can cach. They eat lizards , humming birds and all they can cach


----------



## sibi

Well, that's why I want land...i really would like to use it as a safe haven for torts. I would like to do what Yvonne does. She has her herd, but everyone in her area knows she rescues and rehomes all kinds of torts and birds too (I think). I would have one or two hired hands to do the rough work of cleaning and feeding the animals. Just dreaming right now


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Most of the "rural" homes here are anything but rural since everybody here seems too prissy to actual do anything like farm or raise livestock. Plus with the amount of bugs/toxic wild plants it's probably hard to keep a large area of livestock safe. It's rare to see any livestock, even horses, here. All of the rural houses are cookie cutter subdivisions stuck way out in the middle of nowhere (except close to walmart) and due to their 0 downpayment through USDA they seem to attract lower class income people that don't maintain their homes very well. All the ones in the area seem to be quite rundown and the roads/yards are crappy like no one has any pride left. I want curb appeal as well. But, like the guy at the farmer's market said after I told him I was buying extra peaches to can, I don't seem like most 24 year olds... He was saying how most "kids these days" can't even figure out how to cook or grow food, let alone can or store it. He went on how every young'un just wants things now and doesn't plan ahead, buuut I grew up with a very non-spontaneous father who made me take a lot of money skill classes and seminars. I also have a mother who cans our own wild caught fish, grows a large garden, does stained glass, and is my dad's office manager on the side  So I like to think I got some of my talents from her  I'm just old before my time.. I enjoy reading, gardening, home decor, and I can knit, can food, bake from scratch 100%, and even do stained glass! Yes, I've even made butter and ice cream from scratch. And you've all seen I like to cook 

We drove by a neighborhood in an established area where we found 2 potential houses to look at. One of them has the perfect sq footage, over a half acre lot, and is in good school districts but still close to work. Not that I'd have livestock on a half acre, but would leave plenty of room for a tortoise area, dog area, and human hangout/grilling area. Plus the floors are all new wood and kitchen is larger. Also, every bedroom has it's own private bathroom which seems odd but is very nice for future guests/kids.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Cowboy Ken
> If you need cats come to my house Phx
> Has way to many Faroe cats . You can have all you can cach. They eat lizards , humming birds and all they can cach



Karen, my very patient wife, is a CRVT and takes in/ cares for the adoptable cats and kittens where she works. The very young, head trauma kittens she brings home to care for. As it turns out, when you bottle feed a kitten that had blood coming out of its ear, and it turns around and makes it, you can't give it up for adoption, you must, it seems keep it yourself. As a result, we have 6 cats, 2 of which have noticeable head tilts, and we love em all. 
We've decided that 6 cats won't make you the crazy cat cat lady, but 10 probably would. From where I'm sitting, I think that's cart blanch' for Karen to bring home up to 3 more. Lol.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I should say the main downside of this latest mentioned place is the very steep driveway. Not just for parking, but mainly for moving heavy furniture in >.<


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hit the local high school football practice to find help to hire.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Grandpa Turtle 144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy Ken
> If you need cats come to my house Phx
> Has way to many Faroe cats . You can have all you can cach. They eat lizards , humming birds and all they can cach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karen, my very patient wife, is a CRVT and takes in/ cares for the adoptable cats and kittens where she works. The very young, head trauma kittens she brings home to care for. As it turns out, when you bottle feed a kitten that had blood coming out of its ear, and it turns around and makes it, you can't give it up for adoption, you must, it seems keep it yourself. As a result, we have 6 cats, 2 of which have noticeable head tilts, and we love em all.
> We've decided that 6 cats won't make you the crazy cat cat lady, but 10 probably would. From where I'm sitting, I think that's cart blanch' for Karen to bring home up to 3 more. Lol.
Click to expand...


You are a good husband. 
I would like to have at least an acre and a four car garage but I don't want to leave the community i am in right now. By that I don't mean my subdivision but I don't want to leave West Bloomfield. I love it here.
Here's what I did today in pics
I dealt with squash mold but thankfully theres no pics of that. It's bad here because we have had so much rain 
Then we went kayaking with dogs. They did great. Cici is like a pro kayaker now. The lake we were on was in a big park and they have this boat tour and the boat was coming right at us eek.. so I paddled out of the way. The cici monkey was laying in my lap with her head on the front of the kayak and when the boat went by so many people were oohhhing and ahhing the cute puppy and taking picture..
the taking pics part was creepy for the record. crazy dog stalkers. 
Here are the dogs taking a break from kayaking. Ozzie didn't want to get wet and the park has these picnic tables in the water around the islands. Cici climbed up there herself to shake off on her brother.



Then we went to the members night at the zoo and most of the animals were sleeping but here are a few that weren't



There are two of them.. see the eyes?




Oh and it was cold


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> We've decided that 6 cats won't make you the crazy cat cat lady, but 10 probably would. From where I'm sitting, I think that's cart blanch' for Karen to bring home up to 3 more. Lol.



So your saying it only takes 10 cats to make you a crazy cat lady?  I have been crazy for years then huh?  I had closer to 20 just now walk me to the backyard via the alley. That's just the tip of the feline fellowship here.

It was neat on the way home with somebody (or the small town) nearby shooting off those beautiful big fireworks. I pulled off the road to spend some time enjoying them. 


Kim sorry you didn't have luck today in your new home search.

KerryAnn loks like you had a great day!

Wonder how Erin and SuperRand are doing.

Sibi still improving with your thumb?


----------



## sibi

Yeah, I had a response written out for Kerryann and Kim, and when I went to post it, poof..it disappeared. So, I'll try it again. Kerryann, loved all your pics, especially the ones with the dogs. Also, you ought to enlarge that one of you in front of the beautiful flower bush. Too bad you can see you was freezing 

Kim, I wouldn't worry about the furniture...how are the winters there and driving that steep driveway? Count the costs before making any decisions.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Jacqui
Your right there is a great flower bush in that picture . I didn't even notice it the first time I looked


----------



## RosieRedfoot

It doesn't snow here and if it does, it lasts maybe an hour. We both have 4x4 vehicles too but my Subaru may lack clearance and scrape. Dunno, it's been on the market a while and it's probably the steep driveway in a neighborhood of elderly folks. They've added new granite counters, new appliances, all wood/tile floors plus dropped the price some recently. But a hill would deter thieves and solicitors lol. Plus could do some very cool tiered stone retaining wall garden levels up the front hill. 

Here's a picture of the driveway. 




It looked steeper in person but maybe I'm just crazy  

At least it's not as bad as these I found online...


----------



## Kerryann

Thanks guys and I was freezing. As the sun went down it probably dropped 10 degrees. 
I think that is a hydrangea. I was looking at one today but I want an oak leaf hydrangea.




RosieRedfoot said:


> It doesn't snow here and if it does, it lasts maybe an hour. We both have 4x4 vehicles too but my Subaru may lack clearance and scrape. Dunno, it's been on the market a while and it's probably the steep driveway in a neighborhood of elderly folks. They've added new granite counters, new appliances, all wood/tile floors plus dropped the price some recently. But a hill would deter thieves and solicitors lol. Plus could do some very cool tiered stone retaining wall garden levels up the front hill.
> 
> Here's a picture of the driveway.
> 
> 
> 
> It looked steeper in person but maybe I'm just crazy
> 
> At least it's not as bad as these I found online...



That is a cute house. A steep driveway isn't do bad.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

It helps that it's on 2/3 of an acre too. More pet room  Most houses here the plot of land is 100 ft by 180ft so that makes me feel like you could open your window and carry on conversation with the neighbors. I don't mind some close neighbors but when I sneeze I don't want to hear a "bless you" (or three-one from each side) in return lol. 

I think Rosie the tort would like a half acre plot to herself 




Kitchen



Front living room

Just thought I'd share


----------



## pugsandkids

Keep sharing house pictures, so fun! When hubby goes to repos I like to go with and check them out. I always find something unique to share with my sister. 

Has anyone heard from Erin? I really hope Rand is doing well.


----------



## sibi

Kim, that looks great. Don't know if those cabinets in the kit are dated, but you got stainless steel appliances and granite countertop! That's a plus. The living area is nice with high ceilings. That's another plus. That driveway isn't that bad. I was thinking the second driveway was what you had. They might have well dug a hole in the ground and put a garage door on it:-D

Jacqui, my thumb is almost completely healed. I still have some soft tissue on the nail, but it will fall off when the new nail comes in. I still have a slight irritation, redness, and burning sensation on on the corner of the nail where they lanced it. It's a tiny sore, but I'm using the thumb again to hitchhike 

No, I asked about her last week, but I guess no one has heard a thing. I'm beginning to worry. God I hope everything is ok. I think I'm gonna email her. The last we heard was that baby Rand was showing some redness around the incision and the doctor outlined on the skin the extent that the redness could go. If it went beyond that point, he'd have to take IV antibiotics at the hosp. It's not like Erin to not check in with us. Even when Rand was having the surgery, she kept us posted.


----------



## pugsandkids

Exactly Sibi...I'm concerned.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I think the cabinets are new since most 80-90's cabinets have the gap at the top. Newer fashion dictates cabinets go to ceilings. 

I'm concerned about Erin as well. She hasn't been on the forum since August 20th... Really hoping Rand is doing well.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Our 6 are what I call indoor cats. They get to sleep on our bed at night.
> We do what we call a, â€œKitty Walk-about" here. We walk around the property on about sundown, and the cats all join us. They chase each other and hide in bushes ahead of us to jump out and scare us. A good time is had by all. The 9 months it rains here is a drag for Kitty Walk-about.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Well it's 11pm do you know where the tortoise lovers are?? Getting their beauty rest Good night all.


----------



## Jacqui

​



​
Yes Ken, it's your bacon sunday!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I didn't sleep well at all... I felt sick to my stomach most of the night so I called out of work when I woke up. I'm feeling slightly better, but still dehydrated and exhausted with a headache so I don't think I'll call back in. Would explain my stiff neck/headache/feeling warm last night before bed that didn't get better with ibuprofen and water.

Might take a nap sooner or later and get a gatorade or two to replenish some electrolytes. So sleepy...


----------



## pugsandkids

Ken, my mother always did the "kitty call" at night to make sure everyone was home. (I grew up in the boonies!) 
Twice new cats came when she called, and made themselves right at home :-0


It's raining this morning, we found blooms on our water hyacinths, hubby and I had a wonderful walk.

Now I have to go school supply shopping....cross your fingers for me!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Even though I'm not going in to work I cleaned up the dog yard since you'd get hit by a wave of pee stank anywhere outside the house. To avoid neighborly complaints I just hosed down the pavers and stairs with bleach in a miracle gro style sprayer and voila! No more **** smell. Our soil doesn't do anything but hold in their pee smell so I have to wash the yard regularly if we don't get daily rain. 

At least it's stink free for now (sorry Mother Nature)!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It is such Bacon Sunday! 
We've had a little drizzle this AM for about 2 hrs. The russians are out doing their happy dance.


----------



## sibi

Good day to everyone, and happy bacon day to you Ken  Has anyone heard from Erin? Jacqui? Kim, what did you eat before you got sick? Sounds like something didn't agree with you. Everytime I called in sick, which I was,I always spent the day cleaning and catching up on house chores. Ugh! Even though I don't work anymore, I still do this catchup chores when I feel like I'm taking a day off. Of what? Heck if I know


----------



## RosieRedfoot

It may have been dinner. Had a hot dog and some chips but it's not like I haven't eaten those exact things before and been fine. I did have some tea that had Splenda and later had ice cream that I realized also had Splenda and it may have just been too much fake sugar to process.


----------



## sibi

That will do it! You'll be ok.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I think I just need to avoid eggs and now Splenda.

So we drove around some more neighborhoods and liked that hilly house best still. We emailed the realtor to set up a viewing.


----------



## Kerryann

Today cici ate a bunch of candy mike had bought for his candy dish at work. She has thrown up twice already.
We went kayaking and I made cauliflower lentil burgers for dinner which we very yummy with organic tater tots and organic mixed veggies. 
For breakfast I made blueberry pancakes with homemade honey sauce and fake bacon. I couldn't eat real bacon even if I wasn't a vegetarian so this is as good as it gets.
Oh we kayaked for about two hours today. The calorie burning app says I burned 1200 calories but I think it's around 400 when you factor in all of the times I stopped and sunned myself like a a beached walrus.


----------



## sibi

Wow Kerryann, at least you know how to enjoy your weekends

Kim, don't forget to take pics.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Sibi 
Tell Kerryann to take lots of pictures . But don't worry about the back rounds cause we don't notice the back rounds. Anyway just the blonds !


----------



## RosieRedfoot

We're viewing it Tuesday afternoon and the selling agent we're dealing with is very open on issues regarding damages, ideal updates to boost resell, and has researched all the properties. Plus he's not pushy at all so that's good. 

Part of us hopes this home we like can be it, but another part of us goes.. Holy cow that's a lotta moolah! But, we will see how it is soon enough.

I should mention I got fresh peaches at the farmers market and plan on making some jam and canned peaches


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



sibi said:


> Wow Kerryann, at least you know how to enjoy your weekends
> 
> Kim, don't forget to take pics.



I have a short amount of time to get in a lot of enjoyment. We are supposed to have 90 degree weather this week so I told Mike to leave the kayaks in the truck so we can go out a couple nights this week.




Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Sibi
> Tell Kerryann to take lots of pictures . But don't worry about the back rounds cause we don't notice the back rounds. Anyway just the blonds !



Thanks but what is a back round? 

Cici threw up four times tonight. The first time was as i was prepping dinner.  
Well in the last few weeks she has caused me to wash about half of my rugs which is good I guess. I think she had Carb addiction and needs a 12 step program.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

$12 for about 25ish pounds fresh peaches.


I thought today felt "cool" and realized it was "only" 83 instead of the usual 92 so I could do yard cleanup and not overheat. Guess I've adapted!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

The back round in the pictures .


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Kerryann he means background.


----------



## sibi

Kim, are those peaches from Georgia? They're the best! I can't get Georgia peaches where I shop. They're always trying to push California peaches which are nasty tasting. I wish I lived near you.:'(


RosieRedfoot said:


> $12 for about 25ish pounds fresh peaches.
> 
> 
> I thought today felt "cool" and realized it was "only" 83 instead of the usual 92 so I could do yard cleanup and not overheat. Guess I've adapted!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Actually, they're local South Carolina peaches. Which are just as juicy and tasty (just not as synonymous) as Georgia peaches. 

If we get a house with land I want a mini orchard with peaches. Rosie my tort loves peaches more than even Mazuri or strawberries. I walked into the room eating peach and she ran to the food slate and stretched her neck up at me. I gave her a piece and she snatched it from me and almost swallowed it whole.


----------



## Kerryann

Oh man I love peaches but I'm so allergic to them. They are so delicious. I'm salivating over here. 

Ah back ground  I thought maybe it was a new term I wasn't hip to. 

Off to work for me now


----------



## sibi

Good morning chatters


----------



## TyTheTortoiseFan

Gooooood Morning and whatnot to all....


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi Ty...glad to see you here on the pretend chat thread.


----------



## sibi

Hi and welcome. Glad you joined the chatters here. Tell us a little about yourself.


----------



## Jacqui

It's a heat index of 98 here.  Have I mentioned I dislike hot temps? Taking a sweat drying off break infront of my fan for a wee bit... okay so it may last longer then a wee bit


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I bathed all three dogs today by myself. Amazing feat considering both the labs are deathly afraid of bath water. But, it smells considerably better now. I don't remember their last baths. I think it was maybe January of this year? Last professional groom was almost a year ago. Ew. I bought a hand held shower nozzle on clearance so I could finally bathe them. 

I'm making stir fry tonight. But trying to think what to make tomorrow too. Hmm... Maybe pizza from scratch so the dough can be rising while I can up peaches after house tours. I need to can up my own pizza and pasta red sauces too when tomatoes are in season. 

Maybe I should make a Thai red curry pizza. Hmm...


----------



## sibi

Oh, Kim, you're killing me. What do you do for a Thai pizza? I too make my own sauce from scratch. But, I don't can. I don't know how. I always wanted to, but had no one to teach me.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> It's a heat index of 98 here.  Have I mentioned I dislike hot temps? Taking a sweat drying off break infront of my fan for a wee bit... okay so it may last longer then a wee bit



It was so nice and warm here. I love the heat. I could sit outside and bake myself. 



sibi said:


> Oh, Kim, you're killing me. What do you do for a Thai pizza? I too make my own sauce from scratch. But, I don't can. I don't know how. I always wanted to, but had no one to teach me.



I would use a peanut butter sauce, I'd use coconut oil, basil, salt, garlic, and peanut butter to make the sauce. Maybe use soy sauce instead of salt??? wooo and some curry or ginger.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I was thinking coconut milk with curry paste, basil, fish sauce, brown sugar fir a sauce then topped with chicken, peppers, pineapple, and onion. 

Dunno, not sure yet 

I prefer red or yellow curry over peanut based ones. Just looking at my red curry paste I thought it looked kind of like pizza sauce.


I think I'll make raspberry peach jam and strawberry peach jam though.


----------



## sibi

Kim, how do you make the jam? I like the sounds of the strawberry peach jam. I wish I had gotten the red curry in Israel. I stayed away for curry because years ago, I got deadly sick with goat meat stew made with yellow curry. ugh...I was on my honeymoon and we both were fighting over the rights to the King Bowl! That was a real eye opener.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



sibi said:


> Kim, how do you make the jam? I like the sounds of the strawberry peach jam. I wish I had gotten the red curry in Israel. I stayed away for curry because years ago, I got deadly sick with goat meat stew made with yellow curry. ugh...I was on my honeymoon and we both were fighting over the rights to the King Bowl! That was a real eye opener.



That sounds like no fun Sibi


----------



## Jacqui

What's a King Bowl?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

The loo, the John, the crapper, the porcelain throne, the toilet, lol dare I go on? 

I make mine from a recipe and it has the fruit, pectin, sugar, and water... Often added lemon juice as well. I wash the jars in a dishwasher then before canning I boil them and kids in a hot water bath to sanitize them and heat them. Then I fill and leave recommended headspace, lid them, and process in a boiling water bath for however long it needs. Then I leave them on the counter to cool for 48 hours, label/date, inspect seals and put in the pantry.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And still nothing from Mrs. C. â€¦ideally, she and Rob are done with the worry time and are enjoying some much needed time as a couple.


----------



## pugsandkids

It was a perfect 86 degrees today, my dogs all weigh under 25 lbs ( so washing is easy) and its tuna melts for dinner.

I am not a good cook!


----------



## Jacqui

RosieRedfoot said:


> The loo, the John, the crapper, the porcelain throne, the toilet, lol dare I go on?



I may be dense, but I think I got it with just the term loo.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Yeah, I'm hoping everything is good with Erin and family...

Been thinking of her and Rand and hoping that no news is good news.


----------



## sibi

Me too. I've just been sick thinking about her and Rand. I got so testy today...well, I had a great debate going until someone got me mad. Anyway, I gave what I think will be my last comment on the topic (I hope). Yeah, Jacqui, the loo  That was not pretty, and quite embarrassing. I never shared a King Bowl with him prior to that night in the Bahamas. All dignity went out the window.

I hope to hear from Erin soon.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here is a heads up for you eBay folks. I just worked a package deal with a seller for La Crosse Laboratory thermometers with 3 remotes. These remotes have a range of 300' which for me works very well. The listing number is 300955608954 put this number in the eBay search and it comes up. I've never dealt with these folks, and I just ordered them, but they were willing to work up a package offering for me that was cheaper than getting them separate. Yes you can get them on amazon for less, but you can't screen for USA sellers in amazon, and these folks are here and you're helping Americans profit with your money. They are only offering 2 sets now, so if you want them, you should jup on them.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

So I decided to have a little more of that ice cream I had the night I felt ill and I have a raging headache. Just non stop throbbing behind my eyes that won't go away with water, ibuprofen, rest, or cold compress. I normally go for pure cane sugar or honey to sweeten things but I know now to avoid Splenda at all costs. I feel like crap and can't fall asleep because it gets worse when I lay down and close my eyes. Jeez... 

Either the Splenda or me seeing a glimpse of Miley Cyrus' vma "performance" is to blame for this headache. Probably a mix of both. Blech.


----------



## Kerryann

Good morning, I too have been thinking of Erin, Rand, and family. That little guy is a fighter and sounds to be in good care. I am sure it's mayhem time for Erin with the kids starting school and all this time of year. I wonder when she can get her torts back too.

So I am up this morning because my big project I am working on had a critical delivery by 9 am with kick off at 5 am. I was like well let me be available to try to make sure it's gets going without a hitch. There's a hitch, we didn't get what we need to begin from a downstream system. Now my team is on standby waiting since 5 am. I have contacted everyone I can to try and get them what they need. They make me so proud, always doing what's necessary.  
You can be allergic to splenda. Ask me how I know  You should try to avoid it if it's making you sick. 
I saw the whole Miley Cyrus thing and at first when I heard before I watched the youtube I thought it was the typical people making something out of nothing but man that was horrible. It was like a train wreck and I had to keep watching. People compared it to Madonna in the 80s and I agree she did some crazy creepy things like that book but this was just downright creepy and not entertaining outside of the train wreck. I felt like maybe someone dreamed that up on an acid trip. 

Ken what do remote thermometers do? I have one out on my flag pole but I never look at the weather station thingy. I keep telling Mikey we have phones that tell us the weather if I click a little app but he likes having a weather station and a wind sensor on the flag pole. Maybe it's a man thing I don't get???

Well I was hoping today would get off without a hitch because I have a busy day of meetings and yet here I sit playing the waiting game.


----------



## gtiljen

morning

Sent from my C5170 using TortForum mobile app


you guys do know i made us a working chatroom https://groupme.com/join_group/5261724/wnNbXa

its for pc iphone and android

Sent from my C5170 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann said:


> Ken what do remote thermometers do? I have one out on my flag pole but I never look at the weather station thingy. I keep telling Mikey we have phones that tell us the weather if I click a little app but he likes having a weather station and a wind sensor on the flag pole. Maybe it's a man thing I don't get???



I use the wireless remotes to monitor what is going on temp wise in my heated shelters outdoors without having to go out to the yard physically. Then, I also use them to monitor temp\humidity of the enclosed indoor habitats, again from the comfort of my couch. The daily recording of high\low is also a feature I like for monitoring when I'm not home, in that it can allow me to notice spikes or lows that need to be addressed. Hope that helps explain it.


The reason I'm happy about these units is the 330' transmission spec. Typically, transmission is limited to 50' or so. These work fine for my indoor habitats but they do nothing for my outdoor heated boxes.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Hey everybody! Long time no chat!

Sent from my LG-LS970 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Have you caught up on the pages yet?


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

No not really XD on my phone it's really difficult. Did anything happen that I should go back and read?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Jacqui

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> Hey everybody! Long time no chat!



Back to school again?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Hi Courtney! 

Man I slept in.. Almost 11am, but headache's gone! Figured without work today I'd just let myself sleep it off. 

Even if Miley was trying to be like Madonna or Britney she failed horribly. I never liked her or her singing anyway. Plus all I could think when I saw that guy was of beetle juice!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

So the house hunt is still going. The one house was okay inside but the room over the carport had a slanted floor which means it needs repair. The rest of the house we liked and the yard was great. The driveway was a bit steep and had no good way to turn around at the top except to drive around through the yard. But it was ok. If it were cheaper to allow for redoing of the garage/FROG that'd be nice but would also be very pricey. 

The second house we saw said it had been completely renovated. Whoever's definition of renovated that was, I don't want to know. It had mold growing on doors and the ceiling and all the rooms in the house had different level floors (like wood floor in one room 1/2 inch lower than kitchen tile). The cabinets were painted plywood and in the master bedroom there were cutouts into the wall to the pipes for the shower and you could see them dripping continuously into the wall. Definitely one we want to avoid since you'd essentially have to gut the place. Most of the wood floors showed mold damage at the seams too. 

In looking around we jokingly looked way outside the town we prefer to be in and found a 6 acre farm house that has been updated. Even has a barn and pond! Told my bf I could put my animal sciences degree to use and raise some livestock and have a garden instead. Part of me would enjoy having that much space but another part of me wants to have *some* neighbors. My bf isn't really a people person and was like, "as long as I can get internet I'm good". 

The other places the realtor suggested we look at are a bit closer to the city and most of them have tiny lots. Not saying I need a full blown farm, but I want to be able to have room for a tortoise area, dog area, people outdoor area, and some raised garden beds.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I should say, we liked the first place best. But we have no clue how much it would cost to fix the FROG/carport. It would need demo, re-pouring slab, and then could probably re-build the garage further back into the lot to allow it to actually have closing doors and a turn around spot. Then the FROG could be built larger as well and attached to the house instead of entry via the porch. Would probably up the value of the home since it'd be adding a larger garage, larger living space, and solve the weird driveway situation. Dunno.. it'd be a lot of money to throw around, but the yard was so HUGE and already fenced in and in a neighborhood we really like. Going to think on it, but my boyfriend says he's tempted to throw out a lowball offer since it's been on the market for over 200 days. Would definitely get an inspection done though. They recently redid all the floors and counters in probably an attempt to get it to sell by looking nicer. The buyer's agent said it's probably not selling because it lacks a garage, the driveway is steep, and the 4th bedroom has to be entered from outside the house. At least it's liveable even without renovations, unlike the others we've seen as of late. Such a huge decision though... But if we do a lowball offer it'd be IF it passes inspection as well.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Pretend chat... More like Kim kills it with rambling. But I made strawberry peach jam! 




As you can tell, the third from left has most of the peach bits that floated. A lot of people throw out that portion but I save it for myself and gift the "pretty" ones. I need to make like 3 more batches of jam but the stores locally are out of my jam size jars.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Hello? Did I kill chat?


----------



## Kerryann

RosieRedfoot said:


> I should say, we liked the first place best. But we have no clue how much it would cost to fix the FROG/carport. It would need demo, re-pouring slab, and then could probably re-build the garage further back into the lot to allow it to actually have closing doors and a turn around spot. Then the FROG could be built larger as well and attached to the house instead of entry via the porch. Would probably up the value of the home since it'd be adding a larger garage, larger living space, and solve the weird driveway situation. Dunno.. it'd be a lot of money to throw around, but the yard was so HUGE and already fenced in and in a neighborhood we really like. Going to think on it, but my boyfriend says he's tempted to throw out a lowball offer since it's been on the market for over 200 days. Would definitely get an inspection done though. They recently redid all the floors and counters in probably an attempt to get it to sell by looking nicer. The buyer's agent said it's probably not selling because it lacks a garage, the driveway is steep, and the 4th bedroom has to be entered from outside the house. At least it's liveable even without renovations, unlike the others we've seen as of late. Such a huge decision though... But if we do a lowball offer it'd be IF it passes inspection as well.



Sometimes a big risk comes with a big reward. I got the main living areas in good condition before moving in and then renovated room by room.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Jacqui said:


> CourtneyAndCarl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everybody! Long time no chat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to school again?
Click to expand...


It just started today for me! 

I hate English in general but my English Short Stories teacher loves me (even though I'm probably the only non-English major kid there) because I was the only person in the class that knew who Washington Irving was.

My Physics teacher is really funny and seems like he will make the class easy but he has such a heavy Russian accent that I could only understand about half the lecture.

THEN I'm in an Environmental Remote Sensing class... there are 7 people in the whole room, including the professor. I'm the only one under the age of 30, and also the only one that hasn't already received at least one Bachelor's degree.... so it's pretty awkward in there for me, haha. We all introduced ourselves and everyone was listing off all these accomplishments and talking about family and work and I'm like "ummm hiiii, I'm a sophomore and I have no idea what I'm gonna do with my life"


----------



## sibi

Kim, that looks yummy. I wish I was there to help you store them : Did all you guys check out my post on Baby Runt's progress. She is officially three pounds now!!!



RosieRedfoot said:


> Pretend chat... More like Kim kills it with rambling. But I made strawberry peach jam!
> 
> 
> 
> As you can tell, the third from left has most of the peach bits that floated. A lot of people throw out that portion but I save it for myself and gift the "pretty" ones. I need to make like 3 more batches of jam but the stores locally are out of my jam size jars.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Thanks! I made peach preserves as well. I think both of them aren't as thick as my last jam batch but probably just as tasty!


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Kim, that looks yummy. I wish I was there to help you store them : Did all you guys check out my post on Baby Runt's progress. She is officially three pounds now!!!
> 
> 
> 
> RosieRedfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretend chat... More like Kim kills it with rambling. But I made strawberry peach jam!
> 
> 
> 
> As you can tell, the third from left has most of the peach bits that floated. A lot of people throw out that portion but I save it for myself and gift the "pretty" ones. I need to make like 3 more batches of jam but the stores locally are out of my jam size jars.
Click to expand...


Holy crud, baby runt is growing quickly.  Good care leads to good growth.



RosieRedfoot said:


> Thanks! I made peach preserves as well. I think both of them aren't as thick as my last jam batch but probably just as tasty!



I love preserves and I love peaches but those are like jars of happy death for me.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Kerryann they are just trying to think how to keep you bizzy and get the preserves


----------



## sibi

Hey guys, I heard from Erin today. All is fine with Baby Rand. She's just super busy with the kids going back to school and trying to keep Rand calm and rested. As usual, she's a supermom...and has held it all together. I'm so relieved.::. I think she'll write later on.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Kerryann they are just trying to think how to keep you bizzy and get the preserves



I know... No preserves got me 




sibi said:


> Hey guys, I heard from Erin today. All is fine with Baby Rand. She's just super busy with the kids going back to school and trying to keep Rand calm and rested. As usual, she's a supermom...and has held it all together. I'm so relieved.::. I think she'll write later on.


That's what my brain said in an optimistic voice but I'm glad we have confirmation.
I had my new intern started today. I have to channel his energy and focus him.


----------



## sibi

I know, you practically called it. Erin was just super busy and trying to care for Rand. 

Hey Cowboy, are you checking in from time to time? I want to to see Baby Runt's new pic. He's three pounds now!!


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



sibi said:


> I know, you practically called it. Erin was just super busy and trying to care for Rand.
> 
> Hey Cowboy, are you checking in from time to time? I want to to see Baby Runt's new pic. He's three pounds now!!



How's the little guy doing his with his recovery?


----------



## sibi

She's trying to ha e him rest as much as possible and keep him calm amidst all the chaos with school and extracurricular activities. Erin is a trooper, though. She handles it just fine. I guess Ra d is doing great. Thank God.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Hi all, this was perfect timing for me to come on. I was trying to catch up on the pages I missed. Rand is doing so well it is miraculous! His ox sat level has never been above 94 on a good day and now he is living at 100%. His lung and right side of his heart damage are already gone and his heart has shrunk to a normal three year old boys heart! He feels great and it really shows. The difference in this new Rand compared to the old is shocking to us! I had a check up with his pulmonilogust and as I was leaving I stopped at the desk to make another appointment. The doctor saw me and said, call us if you need us but I suspect his asthma and chronic pnuemonia have been cured. It's all wonderful but still hard to grasp. 

Okay, so in catching up....

Kim, I love the descriptions of all of the houses! It will be so cool to see what you do end up picking.

Kerryann, is your new intern hot? I feel like no or that would have been mentioned! 

And Baby Runt is going to have to change his name soon!! 

What else is new?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Yay! Glad to hear it  I knew he had to be keeping her busy.

Ugh, realized I have work in 7 hours and am not tired enough for sleep. So going to be a zombie tomorrow.


There are also a few more potential homes. One of them I really like and it has everything we want and has been on the market a while. It's 160k vs the 130-140k price range we want but we could possibly get enough for a higher downpayment in 1-3 months. Not touring it yet since don't want to fall in love with a place and not be able to afford it. House hunting seems so easy on tv, haha.


----------



## sibi

Nothing much has changed except that Cowboy is working outside the homestead now. I think he does that a few days a week, and he's loving it last we heard. We don't hear from him as much, though. My thumb is still healing. I have a small infection that's a bit stubborn, but healing for me is going to take a long time. Aside from that, we're glad you're back


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

sibi said:


> Nothing much has changed except that Cowboy is working outside the homestead now. I think he does that a few days a week, and he's loving it last we heard. We don't hear from him as much, though. My thumb is still healing. I have a small infection that's a bit stubborn, but healing for me is going to take a long time. Aside from that, we're glad you're back



That is all great to hear! Is your thumb still in pain? 

How's Jacqui?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Mrs. C. , finally. Gosh!


I'm very relieved to hear/read that Rand is doing so good. I can't wait to see the stories of youngin mischief making he'll put you and Rob through.


And in case you missed it; did you hear the one about the Cowboy in a bar with his tortoise it?


A beautiful female I picked up for Stanley.


*out, not it


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Mrs. C. , finally. Gosh!
> 
> 
> I'm very relieved to hear/read that Rand is doing so good. I can't wait to see the stories of youngin mischief making he'll put you and Rob through.
> 
> 
> And in case you missed it; did you hear the one about the Cowboy in a bar with his tortoise it?
> A beautiful female I picked up for Stanley.
> 
> 
> *out, not it







I LOVE this pic! How come after everyone asking, no one is freaking out because you finally showed a pic of yourself? She is one good looking female!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Everyone was too caught up in the tortoise between â€¦ ok, I'm stopping now. Lol.


----------



## pugsandkids

I'm so happy to hear all is well in your world Erin!!!


----------



## sibi

Hey, Sarah, nice to see you? I feel like it's been weeks. Actually, Cowboy, I didn't say anything about the pic of you because I want to see more of your face. We already know you're sweet and thin; now, we want to see if you're cute too Just kidding! Remember my philosophy is "Beauty is in the eyes of the beholder."


----------



## pugsandkids

That picture of Ken is exactly like I'd pictured him 

Right now I'm annoyed with every person in my house...have to get over it so I can sleep!


Oh, good news! My youngest son made the ODP team


----------



## RosieRedfoot

What is odp? 

One good thing about working so early is that in doing a lot of tasks it goes by quicker. I think I got like 4 hours of sleep though so I may need a quick nap when I get done at 2:30, lol.


----------



## Jacqui

ODP... is I believe Olympic Development Program


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

pugsandkids said:


> That picture of Ken is exactly like I'd pictured him
> 
> Right now I'm annoyed with every person in my house...have to get over it so I can sleep!
> 
> 
> Oh, good news! My youngest son made the ODP team





Yay, congrats to your son  what is ODP?




Jacqui said:


> ODP... is I believe Olympic Development Program



Oh & wow!!


----------



## sibi

Great news Sarah, you must be proud of him. Hope you got some sleep. I never go to bed angry at someone. If you can help it, even if you reconcile with one person, try to do that before you go to sleep. Just some friendly advice, though I have no idea what issues are involved. Just saying...


Good morning everyone!!!! Let's see what today will bring.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

pugsandkids said:


> This reminds me of a song, â€œHalf the I love, I don't like anymore".


----------



## sibi

Wow Cowboy, that would be bad. But, being mad at someone doesn't mean "falling out of love," right?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

The person with the degus keeps posting them for sale for cheaper and cheaper. I worry about their safety/future. I emailed them and said I could take them (even if only temporarily) to keep them safe. Will probably make my bf upset but he knows I can't resist helping rodents and it's just part of who I am. The room I have my critters in he never goes into either and I pay for all their costs. I should just tell him he gets no say until we're married... (And even then the woman is always right)


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Your right the wife is always boss but she makes the man think its always his
Idea !!!!


----------



## pugsandkids

It was fine Sibi, just small things at the end of a long day ;-)

All of my men have heard me say "I may not always like you, I may be mad at you, but I'll always love you."

After an hour on Pinterest I was ready to sleep!


----------



## sibi

Sarah, that's a great line. I've got to remember that


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Survived an early shift of work. My bf says he's considering putting an offer on the hill house. I told him my "ideas" for fixing up the garage/FROG/driveway and he seems to like them. Since the house is move in ready and updated with no carpet (yay) could put money into making a new less steep driveway and turn around area. Tear down the old carport and unlevel room (at least mostly) to add on stairs into the house from the garage/room over and make the whole house connected. Would allow us to make the garage (and subsequently the frog) larger. I told him we could then make the room over the garage into a giant master suite with huge ensuite bathroom and large walk in closet. Or a media/movie theater room. Unsure really, and not like it would need to be done ASAP (like most places in the budget) but would be nice having options.


My bf thinks that a huge master with large bathroom (think walk in rainfall shower tiled and well lit), a soaker tub, double sinks, and toilet would pay off more than a typical FROG. Then a large closet system with drawers and shelves and hanging areas with enough room for all season's of clothes. 

Oh, and of course overlooking the giant back yard where tortoises can roam.  

You guys could visit and have room to stay while eating my delicious homemade foods and BBQ. Haha


----------



## RosieRedfoot

On a random note, I've been saving this image until today because guess what day it is? 




Hump daaaay!


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Hi all, this was perfect timing for me to come on. I was trying to catch up on the pages I missed. Rand is doing so well it is miraculous! His ox sat level has never been above 94 on a good day and now he is living at 100%. His lung and right side of his heart damage are already gone and his heart has shrunk to a normal three year old boys heart! He feels great and it really shows. The difference in this new Rand compared to the old is shocking to us! I had a check up with his pulmonilogust and as I was leaving I stopped at the desk to make another appointment. The doctor saw me and said, call us if you need us but I suspect his asthma and chronic pnuemonia have been cured. It's all wonderful but still hard to grasp.
> 
> Okay, so in catching up....
> 
> Kim, I love the descriptions of all of the houses! It will be so cool to see what you do end up picking.
> 
> Kerryann, is your new intern hot? I feel like no or that would have been mentioned!
> 
> And Baby Runt is going to have to change his name soon!!
> 
> What else is new?



Such good news 
My intern isn't hot in my eyes thought I think other people might find him attractive. He just isn't my type. 

I made the most delicious eggplant parmesian tonight. It was soooo yummmmy.




pugsandkids said:


> That picture of Ken is exactly like I'd pictured him
> 
> Right now I'm annoyed with every person in my house...have to get over it so I can sleep!
> 
> 
> Oh, good news! My youngest son made the ODP team





When that happens for me I know then that it's me and I am having a hormone issue. :shy:

I just saw the olympic development team.. Congrats to him and you 




RosieRedfoot said:


> On a random note, I've been saving this image until today because guess what day it is?
> 
> 
> 
> Hump daaaay!



That me laugh so violently I snorted


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Haha I had to share it and figured a Wednesday was a good day to do so. Glad you got a good laugh out of it like I did. 

Congrats on the Olympic development


----------



## sibi

Now that's a real HUMP DAY!!! I've never seen threesome  Kim, the plans for the bathroom are wonderful! I can't wait to visit. So, what do you plan to cook for me when I visit?


----------



## Kerryann

Today was a busy but fun day. I need to learn a little of mikeys not being so nice.


----------



## pugsandkids

Kerryann said:


> Today was a busy but fun day. I need to learn a little of mikeys not being so nice.



Do you mean that you need to be tougher on people?

I found out that for the second time this summer my MIL has taken the 12 and 13 year old out and about, without checking with me or hubby. I called her and reminded her that we've already asked her once to check with us first...I'm sooooooo over her. 20 yrs, I can't be patient and understanding anymore. Hubby was grateful that I called her so he didn't have to do it!

Thank you for the congrats, it's all him! I was never an athlete


----------



## Kerryann

pugsandkids said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today was a busy but fun day. I need to learn a little of mikeys not being so nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean that you need to be tougher on people?
> 
> I found out that for the second time this summer my MIL has taken the 12 and 13 year old out and about, without checking with me or hubby. I called her and reminded her that we've already asked her once to check with us first...I'm sooooooo over her. 20 yrs, I can't be patient and understanding anymore. Hubby was grateful that I called her so he didn't have to do it!
> 
> Thank you for the congrats, it's all him! I was never an athlete
Click to expand...


Yes, I need to not be so polite and nice all of the time. I need to be ale to just say what it is when it's bad without trying to make it sound nice all of the time. :shy:


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Why are cable companies so awful to deal with? Seriously.. they up the charges and random fees out the arse and then charge you if you cancel. I don't want to cancel but I don't want to pay $30 more than I did a month ago for the same crap. How is this even legal? I've dealt with their tech support online, phone, and next week I'm going in in person to either switch out my modem to the "cheaper one" or to cram it where the sun don't shine.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

RosieRedfoot said:


> Why are cable companies so awful to deal with? Seriously.. they up the charges and random fees out the arse and then charge you if you cancel. I don't want to cancel but I don't want to pay $30 more than I did a month ago for the same crap. How is this even legal? I've dealt with their tech support online, phone, and next week I'm going in in person to either switch out my modem to the "cheaper one" or to cram it where the sun don't shine.



The Kerryann with you!


----------



## sibi

First get your house loan approved, buy your house, then cancel cable if you want. If they charge you for canceling, don't pay it. What are they gonna do? Ruin your credit? They really can't. Who cares after you got your home! Really, your credit score only really matters when you are purchasing a house. Even cars today don't require you to have perfect credit anymore. You still get the same loan with the same % rate, no matter what your credit is. Everything else is pretty much the same thing. If you have a steady job, make a salary that supports your standard of living, and pay all credit cards on time, they don't care.


----------



## Kerryann

I had a particularly craptacular day myself.  
I could be unhappy but I have just gotten to the point where I have to say what I am thinking so I don't hold it inside.  
I came home and Mikey was shirtless, sweaty, in his dress pants, they were wet all on the front and wearing crocks. I wasn't sure what was happening.  Then I came in the house and cici had broken into the pantry because Mike forgot to lock the pantry and she had gotten out a bag of birdseed and spread it around the house. It was actually kind of funny because she didn't get anything yumy. So I started yelling at her and making her come to me. I had the hardest time not laughing when I was trying to discipline her. 
My life is splendid really. Lots of funny stuff.


----------



## Kerryann

Oh tomorrow I'm essentially having a third root canal on my front tooth.


----------



## sibi

Good morning crew! How's everyone doing. Any plans today?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning all. So this â€œassignment" I've taken on requires me to be on site 5days a week. I've made some headway in repairing things. The production employees have excepted me well with a little gentle push in the right direction. They've been given many false promises over the last 3 yrs, so I'm doing some damage control pointing out to them that once they get to know me they will see that I'm not ashamed of anything I've done in the past, and I'm not afraid of anything I see in my future.
Today, I get to take on the CEO, representing an employee that has real issues that could result in 3 separate lawsuits to be brought against the company. The employee has asked that I be present with him when he brings this meeting up, and I feel it's my obligation to support him. The CEO will not want to hear what I've got to say in this case and I'm sure I will have to steer things back to the issue at hand and requiring all to maintain an adult composure and not to take things emotionally, and I hope that all involved will hear that and not embarrass themselves. I need to go, but have a great Friday all. Miss you all.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms

my current addiction.

http://www.ted.com/talks

it's overwhelming.

Will


----------



## sibi

You have just made your addiction my addition It's pretty good

.


Will said:


> my current addiction.
> 
> http://www.ted.com/talks
> 
> it's overwhelming.
> 
> Will


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I'd respond but I'm feeling the sleep exhaustion from working more hours than sleeping in the past week. Hope everyone has a safe and good Labor day weekend. Funny how a day turns into a weekend. I work this weekend though, so no vacations for me.


----------



## jaizei

RosieRedfoot said:


> I'd respond but I'm feeling the sleep exhaustion from working more hours than sleeping in the past week.



To level up, you have to work twice as many hours as you sleep in a week.


----------



## sibi

Aww...I feel for you. I know the feeling of exhaustion. I don't even work and I feel exhausted.



RosieRedfoot said:


> I'd respond but I'm feeling the sleep exhaustion from working more hours than sleeping in the past week. Hope everyone has a safe and good Labor day weekend. Funny how a day turns into a weekend. I work this weekend though, so no vacations for me.




Kim, if you do that, we'll have to bury you 


jaizei said:


> RosieRedfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd respond but I'm feeling the sleep exhaustion from working more hours than sleeping in the past week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To level up, you have to work twice as many hours as you sleep in a week.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Morning all. So this â€œassignment" I've taken on requires me to be on site 5days a week. I've made some headway in repairing things. The production employees have excepted me well with a little gentle push in the right direction. They've been given many false promises over the last 3 yrs, so I'm doing some damage control pointing out to them that once they get to know me they will see that I'm not ashamed of anything I've done in the past, and I'm not afraid of anything I see in my future.
> Today, I get to take on the CEO, representing an employee that has real issues that could result in 3 separate lawsuits to be brought against the company. The employee has asked that I be present with him when he brings this meeting up, and I feel it's my obligation to support him. The CEO will not want to hear what I've got to say in this case and I'm sure I will have to steer things back to the issue at hand and requiring all to maintain an adult composure and not to take things emotionally, and I hope that all involved will hear that and not embarrass themselves. I need to go, but have a great Friday all. Miss you all.



That sounds like a great job.  
My day actually went really well.


----------



## Kerryann

Thursday night is the start of Rosh Hashana and I am making honey cakes this weekend. Right now I am making a chocolate honey cake. Mikey is about to bounce out of his seat. 
I am going to make honey cupcakes so I can take them to my employees this week.


----------



## sibi

Ah...the high holy days. Does Mickey do temple for that night? I would buy the cakes rather than make them. I love kosher foods during holidays.


----------



## pugsandkids

Ken how'd it go?! It sounds interesting. 

It's Friday night, I'm cooking breakfast for dinner and trying to motivate my rear into doing laundry. Just. Can't. Face. It.

Labor Day plans everyone?


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



sibi said:


> Ah...the high holy days. Does Mickey do temple for that night? I would buy the cakes rather than make them. I love kosher foods during holidays.



I don't know, it depends on when or of he can get out of work. 
I can send you the honey cake recipe Sibi. I have a traditional one and my modified ones. Mike likes my recipes better. 
I also have a kugel recipe too that is healthy and delicious.




pugsandkids said:


> Ken how'd it go?! It sounds interesting.
> 
> It's Friday night, I'm cooking breakfast for dinner and trying to motivate my rear into doing laundry. Just. Can't. Face. It.
> 
> Labor Day plans everyone?



I made stuffed peppers. I mace a lentil cauliflower mix earlier this week so I stuffed the peppers with that mix, a voted tomato from my own plant, fake ground beef, an organic taco seasoning blend, and rice pepper jack cheese. I baked it in a homemade enchilada sauce in a bread pan with brown rice and mixed organic veggies. 
This weekend we have a big local event called walk 4 friendship. Tomorrow we are going up to pick up some stuff Mike won me on auction. 18 hibiscus flowers and 18 pink cone flowers. Then we are also going to the state fair. I want to get some kayaking too.


What is everyone else doing?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So my meeting never came to pass. The employee let me know first thing this morning that he was ok with things, and I have to just smile an nod. I'm all for backing the employees, but I can't back a horse that's gonna get tired mid race. My Ken-ness says to insure the employees are treated proper and with respect and at the same time protect the company from themselves. The VP of the company told me he wished I had the business loan cash banking experience so that he could tell the board to make me the CEO and drop kick the current one that is causing all the problems. 
My weekend plans involve watching college football, GO OREGON DUCKS!! 
And redoing heated night boxes.


----------



## pugsandkids

Ken, guess who bought season tickets this year?!

We split them with my sis and BIL. They are taking their boys tomorrow. Most games the grown ups will go to, we will take our boys to one or two as well. Pretty excited!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

pugsandkids said:


> Ken, guess who bought season tickets this year?!
> 
> We split them with my sis and BIL. They are taking their boys tomorrow. Most games the grown ups will go to, we will take our boys to one or two as well. Pretty excited!



I shall speak with you no more. Lucky!!!!


Though I did get to see the, â€œKenny Weatons gonna score! Kenny Weatons gonna score!" game.


----------



## pugsandkids

;-)

Our plans all revolve around school starting. My boys are in need of clothes, shoes, and things that actually fit them. The 13 yr old was shorter then me at the beginning of summer, he's now 2 inches taller then me...

I'd like to spend some quiet time with some liquid nourishment, but it's not gonna happen.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Yay I got like 9 hours of sleep! But I do have to go into work for 8 hours tonight and 5 hours tomorrow. 

I really need to catch up on dishes... All the large pots from my canning are still sitting near the sink soaking but I haven't had the time or energy to deal with them. 

I think next week we're touring more houses.


----------



## pugsandkids

Are you tired of looking at houses, or still enjoying the hunt?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

My poor critters. I keep yelling, â€œTOUCHDOWN" and they have no idea. Ava thought she was in trouble.


----------



## Kerryann

I am in market for another testudo. Keep your eyes peeled for me. 

Giant plecko found a new home. My 55 gallon tank was too small and it took a while to find him a suitable home. He was happy.


----------



## sibi

Looks like everyone is either catching up on some needed rest, entertainment, or fun. I, well, yesterday I went to bed feeling like crap. In the morning, I started a cough, my muscles all ached, and I sleep til noon. Later, I felt better and took my dog to get groomed. I don't have the strength to do anything but eat and sleep. So, I am staying home and going out for dinner tomorrow.

Kerryann, yeah, if you ha e those recipes, I'd really appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Looks like everyone is either catching up on some needed rest, entertainment, or fun. I, well, yesterday I went to bed feeling like crap. In the morning, I started a cough, my muscles all ached, and I sleep til noon. Later, I felt better and took my dog to get groomed. I don't have the strength to do anything but eat and sleep. So, I am staying home and going out for dinner tomorrow.
> 
> Kerryann, yeah, if you ha e those recipes, I'd really appreciate it. Thanks.



I can definitely do that. I am glad you are feeling better. my back was hurting like crazy this morning and I had to actually take ibuprofen.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I've been working and catching up on rest. As for houses we have a few to view. I'm not tired of looking at houses since we don't want to just settle for something just to buy something. 

I've got pizza burn on the roof of my mouth from a lean cuisine pizza I tried before work. At least the mouth heals quickly! 

Feeling tired yet again. Guess working four 8-9 hour days in a row of retail will do that to someone! My feet ache most of all.


----------



## pugsandkids

Oh man, when your feet hurt everything hurts!


I just filled out the calendar for the next two months...

Ken, I may only get to one game :-(


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

66-3. Oh wait, I speak with you no more.


And the poor Beavers!


----------



## sibi

Cowboy, you're gonna be impossible to chat with when football gets fully underway. Who are you favoring this season?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sibi, being a 49er fan from the days of George Seifert, I will always favor the 9ers. As for college, Ducks!


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



RosieRedfoot said:


> I've been working and catching up on rest. As for houses we have a few to view. I'm not tired of looking at houses since we don't want to just settle for something just to buy something.
> 
> I've got pizza burn on the roof of my mouth from a lean cuisine pizza I tried before work. At least the mouth heals quickly!
> 
> Feeling tired yet again. Guess working four 8-9 hour days in a row of retail will do that to someone! My feet ache most of all.



That is the worst feeling. I hate sore mouth. Something I'm allergic to causes that same feeling. It's why I barely eat anymore. I hope you heal up quick.




Cowboy_Ken said:


> 66-3. Oh wait, I speak with you no more.
> 
> 
> And the poor Beavers!





Who are the beavers?


I have this wedding video that made me laugh and was horrified at the same time. Pm me if you want it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Beavers are the Oregon State Beavers. 
Favored to win by 27.5 points, they lost by 3.


----------



## Kerryann

That's no good... Sounds like a lions move.


----------



## sibi

It's funny about football. Never liked watching college football, but when it came to the NFL, I wad all over that. My all-time favorite is the Buffalos. However over the years, i've also favored many other teams including the 49ers.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So my boy is in town. He's my stepson, but we love each other close. We stayed up till 5:30-6:00 am. Yet Karen being the bomb she is had bacon waiting!!!!


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> So my boy is in town. He's my stepson, but we love each other close. We stayed up till 5:30-6:00 am. Yet Karen being the bomb she is had bacon waiting!!!!



That is awesome.
I just realized it's almost six and I have only eaten less than 200 calories.
We did the walk. It was so much fun. We went kayaking. I had the horror of seeing a client in my bathing suit. Luckily I have known him for 13 years.


----------



## pugsandkids

Oi, I watched my boys do some goalie work, took the two youngest school clothes shopping, and actually made a real dinner!

I'm exhausted LOL!

Curry cauliflower, delicious


----------



## sibi

Wow! I did hardly anything today. I slept a lot because I think I'm fighting a little bug. I didn't even cook. I might do some BBQ tomorrow. What's everyone's plan for tomorrow?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm planning on catching up on sleep then enlarging outdoor heated hides.


----------



## pugsandkids

Ken I love that your stepson is "your boy" makes me feel all warm inside. 

I'm sorry that you're not feeling well Sibi


----------



## sibi

Don't forget to let us know how you're doing it. I'd like to see.



Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm planning on catching up on sleep then enlarging outdoor heated hides.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

pugsandkids said:


> Ken I love that your stepson is "your boy" makes me feel all warm inside.
> 
> I'm sorry that you're not feeling well Sibi



I'm lucky. He and I are best friends, and we both care deeply for each other.


----------



## sibi

That's so sweet. It's not always easy for people to have a great relationship with a stepson. But, then again, Cowboy, who can't love you?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Look what I had Karen bring home.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Aw a little flame point kitty. What's his/her name? 

My dog Dante turned 6 today. He's so old! And he's my youngest dog... Old dog's home here, lol.

Yay for tomorrow off  then some house tours Wednesday.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Look what I had Karen bring home.



Oh it's do cute Ken!!
I love my step dad, he's my dad really. Your step son is lucky.

Sibi, fight it off. Lots of veggies is the remedy for everything.

It's another crazy storm here tonight. It's hailing and we are supposed to Get 60 mph winds. Eek.
Our charity today raised over 300k today to support the program which gives rehabilitation and inclusion to kids with disabilities. The Rabbi blew the rams horn to kick off the new year. There were a lot of hasidic Jews in wool coats and it was so humid.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

RosieRedfoot said:


> Aw a little flame point kitty. What's his/her name?



I believe he's to be named Marky Mark, after a white rapper?


----------



## pugsandkids

Oh my goodness!

Marky Mark turned out to be a much better actor then I ever thought he would be


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've no idea who it is. Karen filled me in. I call all kittens, â€œScooner-head".


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Cute kitty  

I weighed Rosie and since her last weigh in she's gained 1.6oz in a month! Wish it were healthy for me to grow 12% of my body weight in a month lol.


----------



## sibi

Cowboy, what a cute kitty. I love white kitties. I wish Jacqui would come back from wherever she is. I think she would love this kitty. Well, there goes the BBQ. It's raining cats and dogs off and on all day long! Ugh and ugh again. We've had the wettest summer in history, me thinks.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I had a croissant with my homemade peach strawberry jam. Yummy!


----------



## sibi

You're killing me Kim. How's all the pots in your sink? Did you get to clear it all away? You see, that's the part of cooking I hate most...the clean-up afterwards. That's why I never took up canning, although I'd love to learn how and try it ay least once.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I've gotten through most all of it. But still finding jam stickiness on parts of the stove and counter and floor that are a pain to wipe up, lol!


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves

Peach strawberry jam sounds super yummy ... on croissant ... sheer bliss! 

I am bumming just a little because Tommy Morrison died today. A perfect example of life in the fast lane ... crash. Met him in the 90's. My BFF was an agent and was handling some of the hoopla and the Rocky V movie and commercials stuff. Supposedly was John Wayne's great nephew. Loved fast women and faster dope. Only 44. What a journey.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

On a side note, Reese's Klondike bars are amazingly good... I like them better than the original by a long shot!


----------



## Kerryann

I made healthy cheese filled blintz today. I topped them with cherry preserves.




sibi said:


> Ah...the high holy days. Does Mickey do temple for that night? I would buy the cakes rather than make them. I love kosher foods during holidays.



Whole wheat flour- 2 1/2 cups
Splenda- 1 cup
Honey- 1 cup
Unsweetened applesauce- 1 1/2 cups
Cinnamon- 1 tbsp
Eggs- 4 large
Baking powder- 1 tbsp
Baking soda- 1 tsp
One large apple diced thin
Preheat the oven to 350.
Mix in a bowl until all the flour lumps are out.
Grease a 9Ã—13 pan.
Put cake mix in spread even in the pan.
Bake for 40 minutes or until you can poke the center with toothpick and have it come out clean.
http://www.vegging4life.com/2012/09/16/honey-cake/

This year I will use sugar, half brown sugar and half granulated sugar instead of splenda.


I should say the original recipe has coffee and orange juice. Mikey thought it was the yuck until I revamped it. I have the blintzes, latkes, and noodle kugel coming up in the next two weeks. Oh I have to bake some challah too.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I just realized like every day for the last week I've had Facebook friends with birthdays. I was thinking why there would be so many then I realized 9 months ago is right around New Year's, lol. 

I enjoyed my yesterday off of work and caught up on dishes and laundry and watching some tv shows.


----------



## Kerryann

I had a stroke of genius today. I am making apple maple honey cupcakes right now.  Maple makes everything better. Mikey is gonna pass out.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Stopped in to say hi to everyone! Miss the regular interactions with all, but sometimes life gets in the way of living,ya know?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

So we toured five houses. First two were ok but first felt claustrophobic and second had the worst layout ever. Like, every bathroom had 2-3 doors into multiple rooms so no bedroom was really private. Third house was the one I was talking about and we really like it. Like, had so much more space we didn't think it would have. The FROG was huge, kitchen open, nice good sized bedrooms with giant closets, perfect size garage, back yard even has a creek with turtles and frogs, and main living room had a large natural stone fireplace with lofted ceiling and built in reading book overlooking the yard. The last two houses we looked at had weird things, like a spiral staircase to a workshop loft with rough pine boards as the wall (scratchy) and the next house had kind of small rooms. 

My bf says he's tempted to make an offer on the one we like since it felt cozy yet spacious.


----------



## Kerryann

RosieRedfoot said:


> So we toured five houses. First two were ok but first felt claustrophobic and second had the worst layout ever. Like, every bathroom had 2-3 doors into multiple rooms so no bedroom was really private. Third house was the one I was talking about and we really like it. Like, had so much more space we didn't think it would have. The FROG was huge, kitchen open, nice good sized bedrooms with giant closets, perfect size garage, back yard even has a creek with turtles and frogs, and main living room had a large natural stone fireplace with lofted ceiling and built in reading book overlooking the yard. The last two houses we looked at had weird things, like a spiral staircase to a workshop loft with rough pine boards as the wall (scratchy) and the next house had kind of small rooms.
> 
> My bf says he's tempted to make an offer on the one we like since it felt cozy yet spacious.



FROG??? That sounds like an awesome house. 

Tonight I made potato and rutabaga latkes. I even fried them in coconut oil so they were authenticish. Mikey was in heaven. Now I am making apple peanut butter honey cakes.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tonight I will be eating a huge salad, yes, like a grazer. I just had a hankerin' for one, and I like to let my gut be my guide.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Tonight I will be eating a huge salad, yes, like a grazer. I just had a hankerin' for one, and I like to let my gut be my guide.



We switched spots. I fried up my latkes and didn't concern myself with the healthiness


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Trust me, I wasn't going for healthy. It's food to me.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Trust me, I wasn't going for healthy. It's food to me.



I love salads 
I decided I'm starting to run again. My Achilles tendonitis is not going to control me. I plan to start slow.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've no idea why my gut suggested this as dinner. I wanted Hebrew National hot dogs!!!


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've no idea why my gut suggested this as dinner. I wanted Hebrew National hot dogs!!!



They would have been appropriate for the new year


----------



## sibi

I got two for one on those last week yummy! I made Thai steamed rice and stir-fried tofu a d veggies in a sesame sauce. I love using my spices from Israel. I'm almost out. Guess I'll have to make another trip to Israel...oh wait, with all that stuff going on in Syria, I think I'll order it online.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I think we'll be putting in an offer on the house tomorrow.


----------



## Jacqui

RosieRedfoot said:


> I think we'll be putting in an offer on the house tomorrow.



Well then, fingers crossed it gets accepted!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Did I mention it has a giant yard? Was trying to figure where I'd put Rosie's enclosure and I think the garage is the best bet. Would keep her acclimated to similar-like outdoor temps, would not require lifting 600 pounds of wood and such up a tight staircase, etc. plus don't have to worry about running the heater as much except in winter. 

I'm excited.. To think that we may be owning a place before 25 is exciting. 

Two of the neighbor's houses sold in the last year for 230k-280k. Since this house is just a little over half that it should be keeping it's value. Area has an optional HOA that grants access to a pool and tennis courts but isn't required. Has walking trails nearby and is in the top rated school district. Seems like it's a bunch of middle-upper class level families, half with kids.

We submit our paperwork today in 2 hours. So we may know by tonight or tomorrow if the seller wants to accept our offer. Will keep you all updated and let you know when the housewarming party/BBQ is  

Keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## sibi

Kim, that's smart thinking. I hope you get the house. Sounds fabulous. 

Jacqui, how was your mini vacation? You missed your B-day here at the forum. I was looking for you. How's things? I was getting beat up by one member about advice I give a couple of days ago. Anyway, I had to get a mod to watch out for him. 

Hi Cowboy! What days do you have off when you can get on chat?

Kerryann, should I as about work?

Sarah, did you still have the shingles? How's things with you?

Erin, how's Rand today? How are you? I missed you


----------



## RosieRedfoot

We should know if they accept/counter by Monday. Going to be hard waiting to hear back!


----------



## sibi

Was it a reasonable bid? It it's within 7-10k difference, they may go for it. If it's larger than that, they may either reject the bid or counter it. You seem to be house-hunter savvy, what do you think they'll do?



RosieRedfoot said:


> We should know if they accept/counter by Monday. Going to be hard waiting to hear back!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

sibi said:


> Hi Cowboy! What days do you have off when you can get on chat?



Friday eve. Saturday Sunday.


I'm supposed to take two working days off a month, but I've yet to mange just one so far.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



sibi said:


> I got two for one on those last week yummy! I made Thai steamed rice and stir-fried tofu a d veggies in a sesame sauce. I love using my spices from Israel. I'm almost out. Guess I'll have to make another trip to Israel...oh wait, with all that stuff going on in Syria, I think I'll order it online.



I never think of using a sesame sauce but it sounds good. 
Yea right now would be a better time to move to Canada our Alaska.


----------



## sibi

You better take those days. They give it to you for a reason. You don't want to burn out, do you? Ok on Friday I'll try and chat with you off and on all day...deal? Then we have the weekend also


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sibi, it's a date. As a smoker, I take breaks regular but usually I'll bring a couple hourly employees out with me that smoke and they tend to open up with me then.


----------



## sibi

That's cool. I'll get you on Friday and the weekends.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I don't think moving to Alaska would help a ton. I mean, it is closer to N. Korea and Russia...

As for the offer, they were asking 160 so we actually offered 160 buuut they pay 3% closing costs, throw in 12 months home insurance the house already has, and a 90 day closing. They suggested to go for the asking price since it's already about 30k under market value and not all buyers want to take a 90 day closing if you barter price since someone may come along after and want to pay asking price. There are no other offers on the place nor have there been in 140 days so the realtor said they might just take it. We also put forward a 1% "good faith" deposit towards closing to show we're good for the money and serious buyers.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Friday is tomorrow, right? Please say yes, please say yes!!!!!


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



sibi said:


> Kim, that's smart thinking. I hope you get the house. Sounds fabulous.
> 
> Jacqui, how was your mini vacation? You missed your B-day here at the forum. I was looking for you. How's things? I was getting beat up by one member about advice I give a couple of days ago. Anyway, I had to get a mod to watch out for him.
> 
> Hi Cowboy! What days do you have off when you can get on chat?
> 
> Kerryann, should I as about work?
> 
> Sarah, did you still have the shingles? How's things with you?
> 
> Erin, how's Rand today? How are you? I missed you



Ugh I wanted to work from home tomorrow but there's a fiasco brewing. I can't even disengage for a minute it feels. We are so close to the finish line on a project.


----------



## sibi

Yep, it Friday tomorrow. You're beginning to think lime me now...funny lol



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Friday is tomorrow, right? Please say yes, please say yes!!!!!




Oh Kim, I think we're gonna do the house dance tomorrow I think you made a great choice. The only sticky point will be the 90 day close. Most desperate sellers don't want a three month closing because they're strapped as it is and if they have to pay three more months of mortgage, I tell you what, they're gonna come back and counter with a 30 day closing, unless they have the money to wait it out. I guess we'll see.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Well they're currently living in the house, so even if they counter we can afford to do a 60 or 45 day closing instead. But if they don't have a second mortgage they may go for it. Just thought we'd offer 90 since we are in this place till at least January (rental) and don't want to pay rent plus mortgage as much as possible but will if need be.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



RosieRedfoot said:


> Well they're currently living in the house, so even if they counter we can afford to do a 60 or 45 day closing instead. But if they don't have a second mortgage they may go for it. Just thought we'd offer 90 since we are in this place till at least January (rental) and don't want to pay rent plus mortgage as much as possible but will if need be.



That is a plan. I'm hoping you get it. 

So today I finally lost my cool on some stuff that needs to be remedied. I have finally gotten to the point where I'm unhappy to the point that it's time to leave. It makes me sad because when I first started my plan was to stay two years then hop. I love what I do. I love my employees. I love my clients. I can't keep doing other peoples jobs at the expense of my internal duties, managing my people, and my own personal life.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Gotta do what's best for you!

Our agent said they are considering our offer but have not given a yes or a counter offer. I take it they're thinking it over for the weekend.


I take the fact that they didn't say no or counter right away is a plus.


----------



## Kerryann

RosieRedfoot said:


> Gotta do what's best for you!
> 
> Our agent said they are considering our offer but have not given a yes or a counter offer. I take it they're thinking it over for the weekend.
> 
> 
> I take the fact that they didn't say no or counter right away is a plus.





Yes that is a good thing i'd think.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> So today I finally lost my cool on some stuff that needs to be remedied. I have finally gotten to the point where I'm unhappy to the point that it's time to leave. It makes me sad because when I first started my plan was to stay two years then hop. I love what I do. I love my employees. I love my clients. I can't keep doing other peoples jobs at the expense of my internal duties, managing my people, and my own personal life.



Sounds like a few folks may need to be fired, retrained, moved into other positions, ect.., If they can not do THEIR jobs, then THEY are the ones the need a change, not you.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> So today I finally lost my cool on some stuff that needs to be remedied. I have finally gotten to the point where I'm unhappy to the point that it's time to leave. It makes me sad because when I first started my plan was to stay two years then hop. I love what I do. I love my employees. I love my clients. I can't keep doing other peoples jobs at the expense of my internal duties, managing my people, and my own personal life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a few folks may need to be fired, retrained, moved into other positions, ect.., If they can not do THEIR jobs, then THEY are the ones the need a change, not you.
Click to expand...


That is what I said not very politically correct. I also said that I will not for any reason ever give a client substandard service but that I can't do it all which increases risk that something serious will go wrong and ruin my reputation along with the company's. In addition to that it is stopping my from my number one love which is continuous improvement and optimization. I am just barely keeping everything going.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Went to HD looking at plants and such and saw these few that I had to photograph to share. 



Hibiscus that was so vibrant



Southern magnolia tree starting to bloom that smelled amazing 



Heliconia plant. Looks like a mock mini bird of paradise to me.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms

RosieRedfoot, great images.

Will


----------



## Kerryann

RosieRedfoot said:


> Went to HD looking at plants and such and saw these few that I had to photograph to share.
> 
> 
> Hibiscus that was so vibrant
> 
> 
> Southern magnolia tree starting to bloom that smelled amazing
> 
> 
> Heliconia plant. Looks like a mock mini bird of paradise to me.



Those are so pretty.
Talking about plants the reorganization of all of my gardens is done.  I have spring, early summer, mid summer, late summer, and fall flowers in every bed now.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I want a hibiscus "wall" and a magnolia tree too


----------



## Kerryann

RosieRedfoot said:


> I want a hibiscus "wall" and a magnolia tree too



There is a local auction site called repocast here. I just got 18 hibiscus plants for 5 dollars. I have them in pots and am trying to see if they are alive. I have gotten 18 day lilies, 18 hostas, and 18 daisies from the same place and had success with everything but the daisies. I am so hoping the hibiscus will work out. 
I want a magnolia bush. It only gets like 10 feet tall.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've found, a good check for life on a plant this time of year, is to use my thumbnail and barely scrap some of the outer bark of to see if that next life giving layer is green or brown. Green means life, brown means dead.


----------



## sibi

Wow Cowboy, I knew that years ago, but totally forgot about it until now. Once I did that at a local shop and the owner didn't like what I was doing. He asked me to stop. I guess that's why I forgot, maybe. Kim, I have 5 magnolia trees on my property, and I have the most beautiful hibiscus tree I've ever seen. The flower is huge and it's yellow-orange in color, with a purplish blue middle. It blooms twice a year: once in the spring and once in the fall. When it blooms again, I'll take a pic of it. Also, I love planting hibiscus bushes all over my yard. They do so well here.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I have one hibiscus and it's doing fairly well but it's in a pot and I think it'd do best in ground with a watering system set up. 

My bf asked if I'm an old person because I was pricing out tp/paper towels for cost vs quality vs sq ft to make things cheaper in the long haul.


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Wow Cowboy, I knew that years ago, but totally forgot about it until now. Once I did that at a local shop and the owner didn't like what I was doing. He asked me to stop. I guess that's why I forgot, maybe. Kim, I have 5 magnolia trees on my property, and I have the most beautiful hibiscus tree I've ever seen. The flower is huge and it's yellow-orange in color, with a purplish blue middle. It blooms twice a year: once in the spring and once in the fall. When it blooms again, I'll take a pic of it. Also, I love planting hibiscus bushes all over my yard. They do so well here.


I am so jealous. I want a magnolia tree so badly. I just don't want a 20 to 30 foot tree in yard unless I take down one of my other trees.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

There is a dwarf magnolia as well! We might put one in the front lawn if we get the place. They smell so amazing!


----------



## sibi

Tell him, "No, but when I get old, I'll be a rich old lady because of years of getting the most bang for my buck."


RosieRedfoot said:


> I have one hibiscus and it's doing fairly well but it's in a pot and I think it'd do best in ground with a watering system set up.
> 
> My bf asked if I'm an old person because I was pricing out tp/paper towels for cost vs quality vs sq ft to make things cheaper in the long haul.




My magnolia trees are over 30 feet tall. Maybe that's why my street is called Magnolia


Kerryann said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow Cowboy, I knew that years ago, but totally forgot about it until now. Once I did that at a local shop and the owner didn't like what I was doing. He asked me to stop. I guess that's why I forgot, maybe. Kim, I have 5 magnolia trees on my property, and I have the most beautiful hibiscus tree I've ever seen. The flower is huge and it's yellow-orange in color, with a purplish blue middle. It blooms twice a year: once in the spring and once in the fall. When it blooms again, I'll take a pic of it. Also, I love planting hibiscus bushes all over my yard. They do so well here.
> 
> 
> 
> I am so jealous. I want a magnolia tree so badly. I just don't want a 20 to 30 foot tree in yard unless I take down one of my other trees.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We only get to grow hardy hibiscus here. It seems they all have purple flowers.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I figure every dollar saved on things we flush down the drain/throw out is better put towards something like fencing the yard or adding security features to the doors like new locks.

I used digital coupons and a few coupons at Kroger tonight and he goes "that's all it cost? Did we forget something?" I was like, no I just got sale items plus coupons!


----------



## sibi

Like I said, you're gonna be rich because you know how to economize.


RosieRedfoot said:


> I figure every dollar saved on things we flush down the drain/throw out is better put towards something like fencing the yard or adding security features to the doors like new locks.
> 
> I used digital coupons and a few coupons at Kroger tonight and he goes "that's all it cost? Did we forget something?" I was like, no I just got sale items plus coupons!




Cowboy, I only have red and yellow hibiscus bushes. How do you have purple?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I've put thought into opening up a hobby stained glass business. I know how to do the craft, just need supplies. If things went well could possibly expand to beginner workshops, selling supplies, etc. I've looked but there are no local stores and with the percentage of elderly folk that love stained glass and craft fairs here I think I could eventually turn a profit and get paid to be creative lol. Maybe I could make a fortune doing custom tortoise window pieces and sun catchers on here someday lol


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Like I said, you're gonna be rich because you know how to economize.
> 
> 
> RosieRedfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I figure every dollar saved on things we flush down the drain/throw out is better put towards something like fencing the yard or adding security features to the doors like new locks.
> 
> I used digital coupons and a few coupons at Kroger tonight and he goes "that's all it cost? Did we forget something?" I was like, no I just got sale items plus coupons!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy, I only have red and yellow hibiscus bushes. How do you have purple?
Click to expand...




I have purple too. 
I would be the worst at crafts because I am not crafty or creative natured.  I am process driven.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sibi, I shall take a picture for you come daylight.


----------



## Kerryann

I can't believe the doomsday prepper with the castle has his own show.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Haven't heard of that one. Everyone has a show these days, lol. I mean, I saw commercials for vanilla ice's (house flipping) going Amish show and thought why does a one hit wonder rapper have a house flipping show working with the Amish?


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



RosieRedfoot said:


> Haven't heard of that one. Everyone has a show these days, lol. I mean, I saw commercials for vanilla ice's (house flipping) going Amish show and thought why does a one hit wonder rapper have a house flipping show working with the Amish?



Are people converting to Amish? Vanilla ice converting non Amish to Amish. That could be fabulous too. The Amish mafia show is confusing. Amish people hustling people and driving Mercedes?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Well a few years ago it was the show fad to have lots of kids, then it seemed the fad to have little people. Then they had many shows with little people having lots of kids. Baking/cupcakes were a fad too and there was a little chocolatiers show for a while as well. 

Lately it seems house diy is in, as is Amish, so they have gotten to that merger again before it flops out of popularity.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> We only get to grow hardy hibiscus here. It seems they all have purple flowers.



Huh I don't recall seeing a hardy hibiscus that is purple (only reds, whites and pinks), but we have some Rose of Sharon/Althea that are purplish color.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> You busted me. It is Rose of Sharon. I done did forgoted that.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> You busted me. It is Rose of Sharon. I done did forgoted that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dang, I was gettig all excited about the possibilities of them coming in purple.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So it goes.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

I had to show you guys this.
I was in Seattle yesterday afternoon at the Public Market buying Salmon...




My kinda place.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> You busted me. It is Rose of Sharon. I done did forgoted that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dang, I was gettig all excited about the possibilities of them coming in purple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mine is a light purple. It might be pink depending on who you ask.
> I planted a bunch of spring bulbs, moved my rose bush, weeded some more, separated a bunch of asiatic lilies that had reproduced like crazy, and potted some plants for Mikes office.
> I need a partial shade bush for where I took the rose bush out.
> This is two days in a row and my arms and hands are so sore.
> Oh I also almost cut my foot off with an axe.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

SenjiSandy said:


> I had to show you guys this.
> I was in Seattle yesterday afternoon at the Public Market buying Salmon...
> 
> 
> 
> My kinda place.



Maybe an off shoot of green tortoise bus lines?


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

It very well could be!
It's right on Pike street and 1st Ave where the Public Market famous entrance is. Lots of homeless, starving artists, struggling merchants.

Fantastic place.

Third time I've been there.


Sent from my iPhone using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Oh I also almost cut my foot off with an axe.



Glad it was just an "almost"    No actual blood I hope?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Look who's watching football with meâ€¦




Ok. Now he's sleeping. It's half time, so who can blame him?


----------



## Kerryann

Okay with my sunglasses off they are pink.




Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I also almost cut my foot off with an axe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad it was just an "almost"    No actual blood I hope?
Click to expand...


No but being dumb like i am I have a bruise on my toe that I thought was dirt and tried to wash off. It was kind of painful. 




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Look who's watching football with meâ€¦
> 
> 
> Ok. Now he's sleeping. It's half time, so who can blame him?





He's so cute


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> No but being dumb like i am I have a bruise on my toe that I thought was dirt and tried to wash off. It was kind of painful.



Yeah, bruises don't like folks trying to wash them off.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> No but being dumb like i am I have a bruise on my toe that I thought was dirt and tried to wash off. It was kind of painful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, bruises don't like folks trying to wash them off.
Click to expand...


Mikey just came out and was like... "you were trying to do what?" 
Then he was extra hateful when I told him my next plan was to wrap the winch around it and pull. He said I was crazy.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> He said I was crazy.



He's just learning this now? We could have told him that a loooong time ago.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Waitâ€¦there's a winch involved!??


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> He said I was crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's just learning this now? We could have told him that a loooong time ago.
Click to expand...


I'd say he's an optimist but that'd be a lie. He just thought I saw enough scary videos. 




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Waitâ€¦there's a winch involved!??


There almost was.. Why do I always get caught when things get good?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I have been remiss and for this please except my deepest, humble apologies. 
Happy High Holy Bacon Sunday all.


----------



## Kerryann

I was wondering why bacon Sunday died.
I made honey whole wheat pancakes with potato rutabaga hash browns.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

[GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

The High Holy Day of Bacon didn't die. It's football season.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> The High Holy Day of Bacon didn't die. It's football season.



I know.  we did the happy dance Thursday. Mikey spent a good portion of the day yesterday watching football.
The sad part of the end of summer is waking up and it's still dark out. It doesn't seem right.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> The High Holy Day of Bacon didn't die. It's football season.



So we replaced something that smells so good with the smell of sweat and dirty socks? 




SenjiSandy said:


> [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]



lol that's one of the ones I have saved back for Ken.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

The High Holy Day of Bacon Sunday has not been replaced, nor shall it ever be.
So it is written.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Our home offer still stands for only 3 more hours and have yet to hear back a yes or a counter. I think they're trying to give the cold shoulder to make us up the offer or something. Not really sure, but waiting is the worst part!


----------



## Jacqui

RosieRedfoot said:


> Our home offer still stands for only 3 more hours and have yet to hear back a yes or a counter. I think they're trying to give the cold shoulder to make us up the offer or something. Not really sure, but waiting is the worst part!



I have never been much good at waiting.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

They accepted!!!!!! Our agent says it took some convincing but they didn't even counter! Here's to hoping inspection and everything passes!


----------



## Jacqui

RosieRedfoot said:


> They accepted!!!!!! Our agent says it took some convincing but they didn't even counter! Here's to hoping inspection and everything passes!



Great news!!! So when can inspections get done?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Planning that out for hopefully this upcoming week. The buyers agent gave us a list of people he trusts for inspections/termite/hvac so that's good. Plus if he sets up the inspection with them they'll cut a deal. Good thing the people he recommended have excellent bbb ratings and online reviews.


----------



## Kerryann

RosieRedfoot said:


> Planning that out for hopefully this upcoming week. The buyers agent gave us a list of people he trusts for inspections/termite/hvac so that's good. Plus if he sets up the inspection with them they'll cut a deal. Good thing the people he recommended have excellent bbb ratings and online reviews.



Congrats. 

I wanted to go to the temple today at lunch but my work turned into a fiasco again.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Inspection is on Thursday.


----------



## Kerryann

RosieRedfoot said:


> Inspection is on Thursday.



Good luck with that. We used our inspection to get some extra money off the cost of the house.


----------



## Kerryann

I am waiting for this project to come to us and kick off so i can get a few winks.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Yeah. If it is assessed for less or has a lot of issues then we'll barter price but it's already the lowest priced house in the neighborhood by 20-60k. Housing market here is hit or miss on whether things sell.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Congrats on them excepting your offer. I hope all things go well in the proceeding months for the two of you!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Thanks! Closing date is December 5th. Asked my bf where we're having Christmas and he's like... Depends if have money for Christmas gifts! I told him to buy a giant bow for the door and that's our gift.


----------



## Jacqui

I would have gone with the bow idea too... plus then it does double duty as the seasonal door decoration.


----------



## Jacqui

Sitting here and as I think about some folks in other threads, I have my mood much improved by watching the butterflies right outside my bedroom window collecting on the white butterfly bush. They are just so beautiful and relaxing, I wish I could bottle up their magic and share with all of you (and especially some of those other folks).


----------



## Yvonne G

It's the tortoises that do it for me. I just love sitting there and watching them plod along. Right now the Burmese - oops...I said I was going to start calling them 'Asians.' The Asians are breeding and wandering around in the Rain Forest. I have the misters on and its quite nice in there.

Funny how "those other people" don't see that they are usually the start of the problem.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

So Ellie coughed and a tooth came out... Like, an entire molar just flung out of her mouth. It was brown and smelled soooo bad, and probably explains her horrid doggy breath. She has really gross teeth and I think mouth tumors but she won't let anyone examine them closely. Vet said we'd have to sedate her and keep her on iv antibiotics but even then, pulling and cutting into her gums could cause bacteria to spread to her bloodstream and kill her. They also said the anesthesia alone might kill her because of her age and breed plus she's seizure-prone. So, doggy breath it is... She still eats fine and is happy! 

Work asked me to stay later and I realized I put in a 9 hour day changing clearance prices on everything clothing. I did find two pairs of capris in my size in the 70% off rack so was $14 for both pairs! 

I also bought Star Trek into darkness on blu ray 3D. Was $7 off then I had two 10% discount/coupons. Woot!

I should get started on dinner but for some reason I don't feel much like standing to do so >.<


Well, was going to make tacos but seems my beef rotted before I froze it so I thawed it and was like, what's that awful smell!? Smelled like rotten eggs and feet... Blech. I got it on sale and froze it that day but it's like the fourth time I've had meat go bad from the grocery store within 2 days of purchase. Think I'm just going to take the money saved from other things and put it into getting meat from a local butcher.


----------



## Kerryann

I have a dog with genetically bad teeth. I have to use an electric toothbrush and he still gets tartar.
So guess who gets to sleep tonight.  I thought it would be a whole week with all dayers and all nighters until I was officially crazy.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> It's the tortoises that do it for me. I just love sitting there and watching them plod along. Right now the Burmese - oops...I said I was going to start calling them 'Asians.' The Asians are breeding and wandering around in the Rain Forest. I have the misters on and its quite nice in there.
> 
> Funny how "those other people" don't see that they are usually the start of the problem.



 After I got done pointing out that thread to you  , I took Squirt (youngest chi puppy) with me and we cut mulberry branches down for the sulcatas and red footed, watered some plants, filld a trash can with weeds we had pulled last night, filled the big sulcatas' mud wallow again and then watched them play in it and set the water running onto an area the red foot tribe use during the heat of the day that is under a mulberry/apple/nectarine tree combo. Now we need to go out and move the hose to watering the four plex.


Kim tacos made at home sounds so good, just wish my son was here to do it with. 

Kerry I hope you actually get to enjoy that sleep.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Ended up making an at home eggmcmuffin for the bf and a honey ham and cheese toasted sandwich on English muffin. I can't eat egg so I tried a bite of his and just have to say... Was delicious!


----------



## Jacqui

I like Egg McMuffins.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Did y'all see the PSA posting I made in off topic? I'm hoping someone will attend.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Did y'all see the PSA posting I made in off topic? I'm hoping someone will attend.



I saw it, but it's at a time I have aprevious commitment for.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I'll be working. No surprise there! Seems I'm always working lol.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Did y'all see the PSA posting I made in off topic? I'm hoping someone will attend.



I will try to attend assuming no fiasco... Did I really just say that?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sibi should be proud of me. I'm using one of my monthly executive days off tomorrow. Unfortunately, I have some major prior commitments that will keep me from enrolling in this class. And workers know, I'm but a phone call away.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sibi should be proud of me. I'm using one of my monthly executive days off tomorrow. Unfortunately, I have some major prior commitments that will keep me from enrolling in this class. And workers know, I'm but a phone call away.



That's how it all starts Ken. 
Last night until I went to sleep, which was splendid by the way, I was working on a problem at a downstream facility. It wasn't our issue but I got it stuck in my craw to fix their issue so the project stays on track. Ok to be honesty the person at that facility keeps trying to push their issues onto my team or blame us. We have had our fair share of mistakes but I own them and fix them. There is no way I'm letting her deflect this issue onto my team or let her have a reason to not get her tasks done. If she delays the project it will mean weekend work and my team is tired and deserves the time off. I sent the nicest and most helpful emails with the message of this is not our issue but let us help you fix it.


----------



## Jacqui

Nothin' much finer then to pick a few bursting with juicy ripeness cherry tomatoes to eat while looking over a couple of tortoise enclosues...


----------



## RosieRedfoot

The house was removed from zillow as "not for sale". Seems kind of odd to do before the inspection and all that passes for sure. 

Inspection is tomorrow!

Also, I had a girly moment and bought some shoes. One is a pair of heels then the other two are more casual but comfy. 

Him, what to make for dinner tonight?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I fell asleep on the couch for almost 3 hours so I know I was tired! Then woke up and made grilled cheese on sourdough for dinner.


----------



## Kerryann

I had fiascos today


----------



## sibi

I had Chinese 


Kim, why.don't you get real serious about that? I love stained glass but there's no one I can find locally that can do it for me. I'll be your first customer 



RosieRedfoot said:


> I've put thought into opening up a hobby stained glass business. I know how to do the craft, just need supplies. If things went well could possibly expand to beginner workshops, selling supplies, etc. I've looked but there are no local stores and with the percentage of elderly folk that love stained glass and craft fairs here I think I could eventually turn a profit and get paid to be creative lol. Maybe I could make a fortune doing custom tortoise window pieces and sun catchers on here someday lol




Oh, don't forget yellow! I've got beautiful yellow hibiscus.


Jacqui said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> We only get to grow hardy hibiscus here. It seems they all have purple flowers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh I don't recall seeing a hardy hibiscus that is purple (only reds, whites and pinks), but we have some Rose of Sharon/Althea that are purplish color.
Click to expand...



Ah ha! You made me think there were purple hibiscus that only grew in cold states! Well, wait until I get pics of my beautiful yellow and orange-yellow hibiscuses! Ya'll gonna be so jealous  It's a good thing Jacqui is smarter than anyone I know!!! Thanks Jacqui.



Jacqui said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> but we have some Rose of Sharon/Althea that are purplish color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You busted me. It is Rose of Sharon. I done did forgoted that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dang, I was gettig all excited about the possibilities of them coming in purple.
Click to expand...



That's too funny lol.[/quote]


> SenjiSandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]
Click to expand...


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Well once we're situated I'll look into the stained glass thing. Won't be until 2014 though!


----------



## Kerryann

Talk about my shock when I realized that hibiscus is pink.
We had a monsoon this afternoon. It rained so hard and was so windy the water was blowing uphill from the wind. I could barely see. Otherwise I love the rain. Toad and a small Gardner snake were hiding on three porch. I got the stink eye from both.  I love a good storm. 
How are you doing Sibi? How's the thumb?


----------



## sibi

Congrats! I told you the house is yours! I'm so excited for you.



RosieRedfoot said:


> They accepted!!!!!! Our agent says it took some convincing but they didn't even counter! Here's to hoping inspection and everything passes!


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



RosieRedfoot said:


> Well once we're situated I'll look into the stained glass thing. Won't be until 2014 though!



I want some too if you get this hobby


----------



## sibi

You're usually right Yvonne. I sometimes think about how things got so bad. People start problems and it hurts a lot of folks. I wish I lived in a world that I didn't have to feel I have to defend myself so much.  
I can be so nice if people really knew me. But, when somebody gets sassy, and insulting, I can be mean too. Before I joined this forum, it took me years to work on my temper and practice self-control. It only took a few months here to undo what took years to develop. That stinks!



Yvonne G said:


> It's the tortoises that do it for me. I just love sitting there and watching them plod along. Right now the Burmese - oops...I said I was going to start calling them 'Asians.' The Asians are breeding and wandering around in the Rain Forest. I have the misters on and its quite nice in there.
> 
> Funny how "those other people" don't see that they are usually the start of the problem.




I am proud of you, and it's about time too! Have a good day off. I signed up for.the online classes. I love frogies! 



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sibi should be proud of me. I'm using one of my monthly executive days off tomorrow. Unfortunately, I have some major prior commitments that will keep me from enrolling in this class. And workers know, I'm but a phone call away.




Yeah, Kerryann, it looked a bit purple to me too. I mean on some parts of the flower, it's purple. But, i guess when it's fully opened, it's pink. 

My thumb is really good now. Only, there's no nail yet. I can't believe how much strength you lose when a finger has no nail. Amazing!! But, I see a sliver of white coming through.


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> You're usually right Yvonne. I sometimes think about how things got so bad. People start problems and it hurts a lot of folks. I wish I lived in a world that I didn't have to feel I have to defend myself so much.
> I can be so nice if people really knew me. But, when somebody gets sassy, and insulting, I can be mean too. Before I joined this forum, it took me years to work on my temper and practice self-control. It only took a few months here to undo what took years to develop. That stinks!
> 
> 
> 
> Yvonne G said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the tortoises that do it for me. I just love sitting there and watching them plod along. Right now the Burmese - oops...I said I was going to start calling them 'Asians.' The Asians are breeding and wandering around in the Rain Forest. I have the misters on and its quite nice in there.
> 
> Funny how "those other people" don't see that they are usually the start of the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am proud of you, and it's about time too! Have a good day off. I signed up for.the online classes. I love frogies!
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sibi should be proud of me. I'm using one of my monthly executive days off tomorrow. Unfortunately, I have some major prior commitments that will keep me from enrolling in this class. And workers know, I'm but a phone call away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Kerryann, it looked a bit purple to me too. I mean on some parts of the flower, it's purple. But, i guess when it's fully opened, it's pink.
> 
> My thumb is really good now. Only, there's no nail yet. I can't believe how much strength you lose when a finger has no nail. Amazing!! But, I see a sliver of white coming through.
Click to expand...





That is awesome news. I can't remember when I lost a finger nail but when I run I lose my middle toe nail all the time. It always does a take a while to grow back a nail when you don't have one


----------



## Jacqui

Starting my morning off with a bowl of freshly made chicken noodle soup. My neighbor passed it off to me, as I was out with the puppy. She had been over to a mutual frend's house (who does great cooking) and he had made a huge pot of it. Now normally I am not much of a chicken soup person and not in the summer, so I knew if I put it into the frig I would never get it out for eating. Instead I grabbed a spoon and came online while having my "breakfast". MMMM it s actually really good.

We got a little rain during the night, but I still have a few spots I will no doubt have to give more water to. Should make weed pulling a tad easier today.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Guess I need to take preorders! Although if there's anything you want before Christmas or whatnot, let me know and I can make up a custom pattern for my mom to make them.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Starting my morning off with a bowl of freshly made chicken noodle soup. My neighbor passed it off to me, as I was out with the puppy. She had been over to a mutual frend's house (who does great cooking) and he had made a huge pot of it. Now normally I am not much of a chicken soup person and not in the summer, so I knew if I put it into the frig I would never get it out for eating. Instead I grabbed a spoon and came online while having my "breakfast". MMMM it s actually really good.
> 
> We got a little rain during the night, but I still have a few spots I will no doubt have to give more water to. Should make weed pulling a tad easier today.



You are eating soup for breakfast and I ate cereal for dinner. 
I made noodle kugel and a honey cake for Saturday night. 
I have been reflecting during the atonement and starting over period and am thinking of ways that I can better myself during this year.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> I have been reflecting during the atonement and starting over period and am thinking of ways that I can better myself during this year.




I know a good one to improve yourself.. each month come and visit a different one of us!


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been reflecting during the atonement and starting over period and am thinking of ways that I can better myself during this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know a good one to improve yourself.. each month come and visit a different one of us!
Click to expand...


That is such a better plan than any i have had so far. 
It does go in line with my improvement in relaxing and making more connections


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey, did the color change?


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been reflecting during the atonement and starting over period and am thinking of ways that I can better myself during this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know a good one to improve yourself.. each month come and visit a different one of us!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is such a better plan than any i have had so far.
> It does go in line with my improvement in relaxing and making more connections
Click to expand...


There ya go!


----------



## sibi

Kerryann, are you Jewish? When I studied Judaism, I did temple and Yom Kippur too.


Anyway, keeping in line with atonement, I'd want to apologize to Jacqui and Yvonne for any harsh words or trouble I've been on the forum when having debates or arguments with other members. I was thinking of leaving the forum for a while because I don't like what I feel I'm becoming. Maybe, I'll just plan to visit everyone at some point. Don't know yet.


----------



## Kerryann

I am not but I'm planning to convert so I have been reading and learning a lot. I was talking to a coworker today and he was filling me in on some interesting knowledge about how you can apply the beliefs to your own life and even if you interpret something different you both can be right. 
I'm up right now with toe cramps. I just downed two bottles of life water. I figured i needed the electrolytes. 
Sibi, my first thought to work on is how negative I had become about work. I am always complimented on how I smile and am always cool and calm in stressful situations. I have found myself anticipating failure, being fatigued, and complaining too often. I have been working in that and just get up every day trying to be more positive. Don't give up on the forum maybe just limit yourself to only reading happy things for s while or looking at cute tortoise photos 
My toe cramps are subsiding so I'm going back to bed.


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Anyway, keeping in line with atonement, I'd want to apologize to Jacqui and Yvonne for any harsh words or trouble I've been on the forum when having debates or arguments with other members. I was thinking of leaving the forum for a while because I don't like what I feel I'm becoming. Maybe, I'll just plan to visit everyone at some point. Don't know yet.



Sibi your fine. When ever you gather together folks who have real passion there are times emotions run high and sparks flare. That is normal and natural. We even have some I guess calling them seasonal peaks would be a fitting term, when this happens more often. We were just in one.  The problem is not the rare one, it's the person who does this all the time and then never takes any responsibility for it. You always take responsibility and when told to knock it off you do. 

If leaving the forum is what it takes, then do so for awhile,but please come back. I sometimes will take breaks myself. ('Cuz we are gonna miss you if you do  ) Or another thing may to just choose a few places (threads) to hang out in. Like maybe this area, introductions, sulcatas, and not sure which other ones interest you. Just pick places were your chances of being pulled into a debate are minimal.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I mainly hang out in the off topic section. 

Anyone want to see some more house pictures?


----------



## sibi

Thanks Jacqui, I just needed to head that. Honestly, I never viewed the thoughts you provided about being pulled into debates, or taking responsibility for my actions. You're right, I do reflect afterward and then apologize to certain ones or to members in general. I don't think I can ever really leave the forum. But, I'll try to stay away from posting passionate comments because you'll always find someone who will disagree and not be pleasant about it, ie the op of the recent contentious debate. 

Kerryann, I'll pm you.

Kim, yes, I'd like to see more houses.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sibi, you know how I feel.


You're not allergic to cats are you? The guest room is open and nice.


----------



## Yvonne G

Sibi, the thing is...you can offer up your opinion, and tell your side of the story, but stop there. Everyone needs to realize that if YOU are passionate about your opinion on whatever subject it is, then the guy with the opposite opinion is also passionate. He's not going to change your mind, and you're not going to change his mind. So, say it once then let it go.


----------



## sibi

You are absolutely right. And if only I could've done that, I wouldn't feel so bad. So, it's something I have to master. Jacqui had some good suggestions. Here on chat is a great example. I can focus on certain areas of the forum. One area I love is when new members are having problems with the health of their torts. However, there are certain members who will argue with me and that's how it starts. If there are differences in opinion, that's one thing. But, if advise given can actually cause harm, then instead of arguing the point, perhaps I can leave it to you to clarify, if possible. Otherwise, it's just not worth it. This week had taken it's toll on me. I suffer from fibromyalgia, and stress causes it to flare up. Now, I'm hurting all over and couldn't hardly get out of bed a couple of days this week. It's just not worth it.


Yvonne G said:


> Sibi, the thing is...you can offer up your opinion, and tell your side of the story, but stop there. Everyone needs to realize that if YOU are passionate about your opinion on whatever subject it is, then the guy with the opposite opinion is also passionate. He's not going to change your mind, and you're not going to change his mind. So, say it once then let it go.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

http://s11.photobucket.com/user/kimsgerbils/library/House

Here's your virtual tour! Sorry the pics aren't best quality, but that's because I was using my phone while walking around as they were doing the inspection.


----------



## luvpetz27

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-78656.html
I dont know who all was helping this girl but her poor tortoise did not make it!! Just wanted everyone to know if you want to say something in her thread. I feel so bad for her!!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

We're thinking of putting in a window AC unit in the garage to keep the dog crates out there. That way they'd have their own doggy exit out the garage door. With all that carpet and 3 dogs (2 of which shed awful and 1 of which has incontinence) it will be interesting. But could potentially put up baby gates in the living room entrances so the dogs can be inside in the living room with us but not wander the entire house (only 1 of them won't pee in random places inside). Oh the joys of old dogs, lol.


Should add that the garage crating would be for when we're gone at work, not 24/7.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sibi, you know how I feel.
> 
> 
> You're not allergic to cats are you? The guest room is open and nice.





Might be a bit of a commute. LOL

Sibi,
You are totally fine and as far as I've read you've been spot on with your posts...IMHO.
You offer guidance, support, love, direction, and appropriate opinions.
You are a huge asset to this forum and tortoises need you. 

You can please everyone. I've learned that and accepted it. I just try to be fair and friendly and at the end of the day, its the animals I care for that benefit and matter. Between basenji and tortoise rescue, caring for my own animals, and the patients at work...I feel rewarded and I know I've made a difference. That is what makes me happy. [GROWING HEART][TURTLE][SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


Sandy
Oregon Tortoise Rescue


----------



## sibi

Thank you Sandy. We all have something to offer especially if you've been doing this for years. I just hate the bickering and the "I know it all" attitude. Those who are true educators are the ones who are open-minded and willing to accept another method as just as useful or valuable as one's own. That's my philosophy and I try to live by that. 

Kim, the house looks great! But, I only ser what looks like an attic room, and staircase. There's more, right?

Cowboy, thanks, and I'm not allergic to cats, especially your little white beauty. Commute? I plan to fly there one day.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Sibi there are about 40 pictures so it should be multiple pages of images!


----------



## Jacqui

Kim... are all the units around the oven able to be used? When you have to replace it, is it hard to do or what sorta cost are those compared to floor standing models?


----------



## sibi

Oops! I somehow missed that. Kim, what's lovely home. Two things: is there drop ceilings somewhere? I thought I caught a glimpse of one maybe in the basement? If so, make sure your inspector checks a few panels to see what's under it. Sometimes, people will hide a cracked ceiling or some water damage with drop ceilings. Also, get a temp gauge and put it in the room on the top floor. Test the air on a hot day, and see how cool it gets and how long it takes to cool. It seems to have a lot of windows. How many are there? Are they up to code? These are some of the questions I'd ask the inspector on the day of inspection. You do plan to be there when he does the inspection, yes? All and all, get the guest room ready for my visit

Jacqui, the cabinets above and under the wall oven should be usable. I've seen many like that. If I were her, though,I would knock out the bottom cabinets under the oven, and get one of those double ovens. That had always been my dream kitchen, especially if you bake a lot like Kim does.



RosieRedfoot said:


> Sibi there are about 40 pictures so it should be multiple pages of images!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Sibi, there's no basement. There is an upstairs (with the 3 bedrooms), downstairs (living room, kitchen, dining, entry, etc), and a FROG off the living room. The inspector did a thorough inspection and found a few minimal type things. The back patio wasn't installed correctly (concrete slab on dirt = cracks galore) but the foundation of the house itself is good. He did find some signs of past water damage under the front porch steps and so we wrote in that we'd like the seller to have a contractor replace those damaged boards and support them correctly. Their moisture content was a little higher than it should be but it was only one board that would need to be cut out and butted with other boards and add in a support beam to have it up to code. One of the main beams on the spare bath faucet didn't shut off fully either so we asked that to be replaced and to make sure there's no water damage on the back board. The roof is slightly older but still in decent condition. He said it should probably be replaced in the next 5 years just because it is a home from the 80's and the heat here does it's toll on shingles. 

I plan on installing a double oven eventually. I've always wanted one and by already having it set up for a wall oven, I plan on doing exactly as you suggested. Just waiting till we have some spare money and a good sale comes along. I also want to replace the fridge/dishwasher with black/stainless options but that's an eventual as well if they still are working fine. Other than that, there was one spot in the FROG where insulation was lacking, and one spot under the house where there could be more insulation, but those are simple enough fixes. The dishwasher wasn't bolted to the countertops but he said that's because it's an old dishwasher with new granite counters. He tested moisture contents under the house, in the attic, under sinks, in bathrooms, etc. and said there was no evidence of leaks except that one bath faucet. Since it's a brick foundation he suggested we seal it and just pressure wash from time to time to keep down anything like ivy or mold/mildew from taking hold. 


Inspector said there was no water damage or leaks in the window sills and that they were slightly older but not too bad and overall the home is in a very well maintained condition with nothing too serious. The AC unit is basically brand new and it has 2 units as well as a whole house exhaust fan. I guess when it's cooler at night or in the morning you open up some windows and turn on the whole house fan which creates negative pressure and draws in cool air and blows out hot air through the attic. It cools the attic down some, but the house by a lot more and can apparently lessen AC costs by up to 80%.

Overall, the inspector and termite/pest guy agreed it was a great home and said they wish they had the luxury of getting such a home for their first house.


----------



## sibi

That's great! So, there's no drop ceilings anywhere in the house? Btw, the house fan is fantastic. I have one, and when it's cool out, but muggy in the house, that house fan is a life saver. Just love it. Go girl...


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Nope, no drop ceilings.


----------



## Yvonne G

sibi said:


> If there are differences in opinion, that's one thing. But, if advise given can actually cause harm, then instead of arguing the point, perhaps I can leave it to you to clarify, if possible. Otherwise, it's just not worth it.



Wrong and hurtful advice is what the "report" button is for. I you or anyone reads advice given that is blatantly incorrect, please hit the "report" button and let a mod deal with it.


----------



## sibi

Kim, I forgot to tell you that a lot of insurance companies are now requiring that roofs be at the most 10 years old even though the life of a roof could be 20 years. If the roof is , say 15 years old, they may tell you that the roof has to be replaced or you couldn't get the house insured. When I had a town house and I was ready to sell it, the buyer applied for a FHA loan, and was told the roof was too old; they weren't going to approve the insurance unless the roof was replaced. I'm just saying, if the rules are the same for SC, it may present a problem.


Thanks Yvonne, I didn't know that! I thought the "report" button was to report foul language or inappropriate statements. Thanks, will do in the future.



Yvonne G said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there are differences in opinion, that's one thing. But, if advise given can actually cause harm, then instead of arguing the point, perhaps I can leave it to you to clarify, if possible. Otherwise, it's just not worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong and hurtful advice is what the "report" button is for. I you or anyone reads advice given that is blatantly incorrect, please hit the "report" button and let a mod deal with it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Thanks Yvonne, I didn't know that! I thought the "report" button was to report foul language or inappropriate statements. Thanks, will do in the future.



It is!  It is a fast way for you to let a Mod know there is a problem with a thread, ANY problem.


----------



## Kerryann

RosieRedfoot said:


> http://s11.photobucket.com/user/kimsgerbils/library/House
> 
> Here's your virtual tour! Sorry the pics aren't best quality, but that's because I was using my phone while walking around as they were doing the inspection.


I love the granite counter tops, the wood trim and the stone fireplace. It's so cute.


----------



## fauzi_alda/cata

Wow! I just read a whole chapter of a Novel here.. My feelings mixed up right now.. Anyway salute to all the Mods.. Doing a great job so far.. (Love this forum a lot!)[GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## Kerryann

I am up north getting ready to do an off road event tomorrow. I am so excited and so glad to have time off. Mikes mom gave me a wine glass of rum so I am three sheets to the wind.


----------



## sibi

Wow, wish I could take a swig myself. I've been suffering with fibromyalgia this whole week! Feel like crap. Btw, couldn't pm you, but I will perhaps before the weekend is over.


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Wow, wish I could take a swig myself. I've been suffering with fibromyalgia this whole week! Feel like crap. Btw, couldn't pm you, but I will perhaps before the weekend is over.



I hope you start feeling better  I am so sad you haven't been feeling well.


----------



## sibi

I'm to feisty for my age. Sometimes it will be triggered by stress, or the weather. Don't know what triggered it this time.


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> I'm to feisty for my age. Sometimes it will be triggered by stress, or the weather. Don't know what triggered it this time.


If you have been in heated debates I wonder if it triggers the same chemicals as stress? What helps it go away? spa days???? I am in


----------



## sibi

Yeah, I think it's the same chemicals that trigger it. Although I'm totally unaware of it, it just seems that any stress can trigger this. Not even massages take it away. It helps for the moment, but comes back until it decides to take a break That's the nature of the beast.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

My main debate is to paint or not to paint the wood panels in the living room... I feel they darken the room and seeing as we want to put in something like koa or tigerwood hardwood, it seems like it's an awful lot of wood and dark. Plus we have dark brown leather couches. 

Yay or nay?




Here's an image of someone else's wood wainscoting fix.

Before:




After:


----------



## sibi

All the before and after pics did was exchange the dark shades from bottom to top. It may look brighter, but I still think there's no difference. Now, the living room is pretty, and note that their sofa is also dark. The room is lighter because of the white top walls. Have you considered a light, almost whitish wood floor? Think of the contrast it would create. It's just my opinion. If you decide to paint over it, why not just remove the wood altogether? I like the wood even though i can't tell the quality of the wood. I probably would lighten the wood if anything. What do you think?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

They suggest if wanting lighter wood to paint it since staining it requires hours upon hours of stripping and sanding. 

I wasn't saying I'd paint the top wall part dark. Was just one of the few wood wainscoting pictures I saw.





Crazy... 80's style to modern-ish. Not sure if I'd paint the cabinets or what. Too many decisions! Lol


----------



## sibi

The thing about wood is that if you decide to paint it, you'll need to paint all the wood. It just doesn't look right to paint the bottom, and leave the molding, staircase, and other wood paneling around the house untouched. I had that problem in my townhouse. I had to paint everything to remove that 80ish wood look.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



RosieRedfoot said:


> My main debate is to paint or not to paint the wood panels in the living room... I feel they darken the room and seeing as we want to put in something like koa or tigerwood hardwood, it seems like it's an awful lot of wood and dark. Plus we have dark brown leather couches.
> 
> Yay or nay?
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an image of someone else's wood wainscoting fix.
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> After:



Those are the only wood trim I'd paint but I'd leave the top word since they tie into the window and door frames. They would end up looking like textured panels.




RosieRedfoot said:


> They suggest if wanting lighter wood to paint it since staining it requires hours upon hours of stripping and sanding.
> 
> I wasn't saying I'd paint the top wall part dark. Was just one of the few wood wainscoting pictures I saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crazy... 80's style to modern-ish. Not sure if I'd paint the cabinets or what. Too many decisions! Lol




I think they'd look pretty white but wait until you change the appliances. It may change the look.
I want my cabinets painted white but Mike says no. Your counter tops are so pretty so I'd be careful with the cabinets because if you cause an issue it could be really bad. We actually decided not to buy a house because the home owners had tried to make the cabinets look like they were maple and we thought we'd have to rip out the cabinets to fix it. They used a textured paint.
If I ever get to paint mine I'd have it professionally done even though I normally do all of my own painting.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Well sanding cures most cabinet issues if it's real wood underneath. My bf is also against painting wood but said I could if I really wanted to.


----------



## pugsandkids

Wow, I'm so behind! 
House news is fantastic, I'm so excited for you 

It's been a long, long week! We've had a car breakdown, stomach flu, and a vehicle stolen...Since last Saturday! My beacon of hope was going to the Ducks game today, but hubby is completely wiped out and I'm trying to let him sleep. I'd go without him, but now we are a vehicle short  Hoping he'll wake up ready to party!


Oh, and more Shingles, but I got on an antiviral right away this time. Huge difference


----------



## Jacqui

We got some good news on Friday, our patient advocate found us new funding for our co-pay on Jeff's chemo pills. They are paying the $1,300 and we only have to pay $100 each month. Of course, this only covers for six months and then we have to find another source.


----------



## sibi

Sarah!!! You're back. Good to hear that Things are a bit better. 

Kim, if the paint you use is of high quality, and it's like a satin finish, it will look beautiful. But, then you have the issue with the molding. What do you plan to do with that? Also, you know you'll have to sand the wood down before painting, right? So, if you're already doing that, can you just re-stain it a lighter color rather than painting it? Just another thought. I have been there and it's no fun!


Oh Jacqui!!! I'm so happy for you and Jeff. This can free you up for a while. Better something than nothing. How long does Jeff have to take chemo pills?



Jacqui said:


> We got some good news on Friday, our patient advocate found us new funding for our co-pay on Jeff's chemo pills. They are paying the $1,300 and we only have to pay $100 each month. Of course, this only covers for six months and then we have to find another source.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



RosieRedfoot said:


> Well sanding cures most cabinet issues if it's real wood underneath. My bf is also against painting wood but said I could if I really wanted to.



That's what I did when we got our house. I sanded the cabinets and restrained them darker.




Jacqui said:


> We got some good news on Friday, our patient advocate found us new funding for our co-pay on Jeff's chemo pills. They are paying the $1,300 and we only have to pay $100 each month. Of course, this only covers for six months and then we have to find another source.



That is awesome news Jacqui !!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui, that's great news. On a side note, I listen to a lot of Junior Brown and with many of his songs dealing with being simi-crazy and a truck driving man and the loving wife at home, I think of you and Jeff.


Wowâ€¦semi-crazy


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Oh Jacqui!!! I'm so happy for you and Jeff. This can free you up for a while. Better something than nothing. How long does Jeff have to take chemo pills?



The rest of his life, unless his body starts reacting too badly to it or if they develop some new drug. At this point, I believe in writing it says five or six years. It doesn't "kill" the cancer he has, it just keeps it at bay.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Little Ricky says, â€œIt's my birthday, why should I care if dad gets in trouble for letting me eat the landscape?"


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Little Ricky says, â€œIt's my birthday, why should I care if dad gets in trouble for letting me eat the landscape?"




Hey, I have some of those plants too!  So was he having those for a birthday treat? Jeff was in Portland Thurs/Fri


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It was halftime so he got some landscape trimming and sunshine.


----------



## sibi

That's a bummer. Forever on chemo pills...how many years have he been on pills? Is it almost 5 years? They say if a person survives 5 years with no cancer growth, that they can live many years on maintenance. Is that true? Also at what stage was his cancer when it was diagnosed? If this is too personal to answer, I'll understand. 



Jacqui said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Jacqui!!! I'm so happy for you and Jeff. This can free you up for a while. Better something than nothing. How long does Jeff have to take chemo pills?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rest of his life, unless his body starts reacting too badly to it or if they develop some new drug. At this point, I believe in writing it says five or six years. It doesn't "kill" the cancer he has, it just keeps it at bay.
Click to expand...


----------



## RosieRedfoot

My dad went through chemo so I know how much it sucks. Good news though! 


Here's a floor that we both like:




Bad lighting, but I love the lighter and darker variation.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Thoughts on a kitchen re-do like this vs painting?


----------



## Kerryann

Here's a pic of mikey and I today out on our wheeling trip.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Here's a pic of mikey and I today out on our wheeling trip.



You know Kerry, you have lost so much weight, I can't even see you any more.  




sibi said:


> That's a bummer. Forever on chemo pills...how many years have he been on pills? Is it almost 5 years? They say if a person survives 5 years with no cancer growth, that they can live many years on maintenance. Is that true? Also at what stage was his cancer when it was diagnosed? If this is too personal to answer, I'll understand.



No, they found the tumor over a year ago, but we didn't have it removed til December. So currently he has no cancer that can be seen, but it will come back. The chemo pills on him work to ward it's return off for as long as possible.


Okay not fair! When I posted my remark to Kerry, the picture was not showing.  Darn just take away my tease of the night.


----------



## Kerryann

RosieRedfoot said:


> Thoughts on a kitchen re-do like this vs painting?


That is so pretty. I would love to have that kitchen.




Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of mikey and I today out on our wheeling trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know Kerry, you have lost so much weight, I can't even see you any more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a bummer. Forever on chemo pills...how many years have he been on pills? Is it almost 5 years? They say if a person survives 5 years with no cancer growth, that they can live many years on maintenance. Is that true? Also at what stage was his cancer when it was diagnosed? If this is too personal to answer, I'll understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they found the tumor over a year ago, but we didn't have it removed til December. So currently he has no cancer that can be seen, but it will come back. The chemo pills on him work to ward it's return off for as long as possible.
> 
> 
> Okay not fair! When I posted my remark to Kerry, the picture was not showing.  Darn just take away my tease of the night.
Click to expand...





Ha.. I thwarted you.


----------



## sibi

Now, that's a kitchen I can get use to.


RosieRedfoot said:


> Thoughts on a kitchen re-do like this vs painting?




Aww...what a great couple you make. Both of you look like you're made for each other.


Kerryann said:


> Here's a pic of mikey and I today out on our wheeling trip.




So, Jacqui, when they found the tumor a d removed it, did he have radiation treatment and chemo? If not, and if or when it returns, will it be another tumor? If the cancer hadn't metastasized, he has a good chance of beating this, yes?


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> So, Jacqui, when they found the tumor a d removed it, did he have radiation treatment and chemo? If not, and if or when it returns, will it be another tumor? If the cancer hadn't metastasized, he has a good chance of beating this, yes?



No radiation or regular chemo, only the chemo pills. It will return, this not a cancer that is cured or goes away. When it comes back chances are it will be as another stomach tumor, but odds are it will not be as "easy" as this go round was (as in the next round has a very high chance of being the finial round also). Without the chemo pills he would most likely have gotten the cancer back within a year. Five years is kinda the high end of expectancy.


----------



## sibi

PM coming your way.


Jacqui said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, Jacqui, when they found the tumor a d removed it, did he have radiation treatment and chemo? If not, and if or when it returns, will it be another tumor? If the cancer hadn't metastasized, he has a good chance of beating this, yes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No radiation or regular chemo, only the chemo pills. It will return, this not a cancer that is cured or goes away. When it comes back chances are it will be as another stomach tumor, but odds are it will not be as "easy" as this go round was (as in the next round has a very high chance of being the finial round also). Without the chemo pills he would most likely have gotten the cancer back within a year. Five years is kinda the high end of expectancy.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Aw geeeeez....the C word. Makes me so sad.
I have been battling cervical cancer for 3 years. No health insurance...definitely makes it a challenge.
But, I keep it at bay, and I have Planned Parenthood to thank. Lots of free or heavily discounted care. Live a healthy and positive lifestyle (tortoises do help!!), and things are going well for now.


Sandy
Oregon Tortoise Rescue


----------



## sibi

Oh no, Sandy, you too? Don't you qualify for Obamacare? Something has to give. I wish you well, and, yes, the torts help.


SenjiSandy said:


> Aw geeeeez....the C word. Makes me so sad.
> I have been battling cervical cancer for 3 years. No health insurance...definitely makes it a challenge.
> But, I keep it at bay, and I have Planned Parenthood to thank. Lots of free or heavily discounted care. Live a healthy and positive lifestyle (tortoises do help!!), and things are going well for now.
> 
> 
> Sandy
> Oregon Tortoise Rescue


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

I have no idea what is going on with obamacare. Seems like a disaster. I need help, I'm single, no insurance, and just a vet tech. Been a tough past 6 years, but I've been thru alot, so I can handle more than most.
Can you tell me more about what OC might do for me? I don't have TV or Cable, and sometimes I get the local paper, so I admit I don't hear much news other than animal info. ;-)
True nerd, eh? 


Sandy
Oregon Tortoise Rescue


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Mean while, the Oregon Ducks had a commanding win today against Tennessee. Can I have a Yelllll-Oooo!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I got my "insurance and coverage" packet. 0% coverage for everything because I only work 35 hours max a week. I see they want to fine the uninsured starting in March 2014. Just glad I'm covered by my father for a while longer and don't have any serious illness. Not going to get into politics, but I don't see obamacare helping anyone I know of personally. 

I think my brother is coming to spend all of December with us as a personal favor to build a fence and help redo floors, paint, etc. Yay free labor lol.


Good thing it doesn't freeze or snow here so can build fences when it's 50 degrees and not 100!


----------



## sibi

I know that if a person is working, even part time, the employer has to provide health insurance to all employees or they will be fined, not the worker, unless the worker refuses to pay premiums for that insurance. In your case, you will welcome health insurance even if you have to pay premiums for it. I also think that if premiums are too costly, you may be able to get assistance from the government. Right now, though, there are some groups, organizations, and companies that will treat specific diseases for free and if surgery is needed, it's also free only for those who are uninsured. I may have to get online to search where i saw that.


----------



## Jacqui

RosieRedfoot said:


> Not going to get into politics, but I don't see obamacare helping anyone I know of personally.



Actually BEFORE Obama, you might have already lost the insurance you have now. I know thanks to him my children were able to stay on parent insurances for several years longer then before him. To me, even if nothing ever comes of the rest of the program, for that one part I am very grateful.




SenjiSandy said:


> Aw geeeeez....the C word. Makes me so sad.
> I have been battling cervical cancer for 3 years. No health insurance...definitely makes it a challenge.
> But, I keep it at bay, and I have Planned Parenthood to thank. Lots of free or heavily discounted care. Live a healthy and positive lifestyle (tortoises do help!!), and things are going well for now.
> 
> 
> Sandy
> Oregon Tortoise Rescue



Another great program folks want to see stopped (Planned Parenthood) Are they working as your patient advocate also with helping you to find cancer sponsorship (on the medical front)? Sounds like you are fighting a good fight, let's us hope that soon you will defeat it. *hugs*


----------



## pugsandkids

Cancer is awful, patient advocates do so much good!

Stolen vehicle was found, it was one of hubby's work trucks. Mostly cleaned out of tools and material. Strangely they took off the air filter and threw it in the back, stole ABS fittings, left copper, didn't take a skill saw, but changed the radio to a Christian channel and chain smoked, throwing butts all over the cab.

Right after I posted, hubby woke up, not quite ready to party, but willing! Had a great time with my sis and BIL. 
Love my Ducks!


----------



## Kerryann

I am so glad to be home. We are taking our car hauler back to my moms. Mike lost the hitch key.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann said:


> Mike lost the hitch key.


Been there, done that! Lol!


----------



## Jacqui

Has been a busy afternoon here, my ex was delivering a bed for my neighbor, so he brought me some large ripe 'maters (pssst don't tell him I have ones of my own, he gets such a pleasure out of sharing his with me). My youngest son had shown up with him (son had come from college to collect his new cell phone from me). So my son started to dig some holes for me (my knee makes it hard for me to dig holes). He got the two holes done for the trees and had gotten two and a half of the rose holes done, when he broke the shovel.  He does that quite often. So hopefully he will be back next weekend to dig more holes. Not an hour after they left, one of my daughters showed up and took me out to supper (Pizza Hut) and some mother/daughter type talking. Has been a fun rainy type day! 

Sounds like some of the rest of you had mixed fun days too.


----------



## Kerryann

So my marginated Henry had a spider in his cage. I had been asking Mikey to rehome it so finally today he did that. My mom sent home some huge hibiscus flowers and leaves for the torts and I brought home some squash flowers and clovers from my inlaws. They had a good night.


----------



## sibi

Oh no! What are you gonna do?


Kerryann said:


> I am so glad to be home. We are taking our car hauler back to my moms. Mike lost the hitch key.




Mikey rehomed the spider? Or the marginated? I hope the former.


Kerryann said:


> So my marginated Henry had a spider in his cage. I had been asking Mikey to rehome it so finally today he did that. My mom sent home some huge hibiscus flowers and leaves for the torts and I brought home some squash flowers and clovers from my inlaws. They had a good night.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



sibi said:


> Oh no! What are you gonna do?
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am so glad to be home. We are taking our car hauler back to my moms. Mike lost the hitch key.
Click to expand...


Mike bought a new hitch lock. He found the keys in the road by my moms team over and destroyed. 
On another note he's on my list right now and it's not a list of people I'm happy with


----------



## sibi

Jacqui, it sounds like you had a good day overall. I Think I broke my pinky toe. I was rushing from my living room to the kitchen and jammed my toe into a pile of bottled water and fell over it. I recalled holding my foot in the air and screaming. The toe turned white. Couldn't stand on it for a while. Then today, it was all black and blue under the toe, on its side, and into the top part of the foot. I had never banged it so hard. I think it's broken, but they'll not be able to do anything with it except tape it close to the other toe. Oh well, so it goes.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



sibi said:


> Jacqui, it sounds like you had a good day overall. I Think I broke my pinky toe. I was rushing from my living room to the kitchen and jammed my toe into a pile of bottled water and fell over it. I recalled holding my foot in the air and screaming. The toe turned white. Couldn't stand on it for a while. Then today, it was all black and blue under the toe, on its side, and into the top part of the foot. I had never banged it so hard. I think it's broken, but they'll not be able to do anything with it except tape it close to the other toe. Oh well, so it goes.



Owww Sibi
I have done that more times than I can count. I still be running and catch it on something.


----------



## sibi

Yeap! Don't you know it, now I seem to find every object that can hit or touch it. That stinks! Not my toe, the situation 


Kerryann said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui, it sounds like you had a good day overall. I Think I broke my pinky toe. I was rushing from my living room to the kitchen and jammed my toe into a pile of bottled water and fell over it. I recalled holding my foot in the air and screaming. The toe turned white. Couldn't stand on it for a while. Then today, it was all black and blue under the toe, on its side, and into the top part of the foot. I had never banged it so hard. I think it's broken, but they'll not be able to do anything with it except tape it close to the other toe. Oh well, so it goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Owww Sibi
> I have done that more times than I can count. I still be running and catch it on something.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



sibi said:


> Yeap! Don't you know it, now I seem to find every object that can hit or touch it. That stinks! Not my toe, the situation
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui, it sounds like you had a good day overall. I Think I broke my pinky toe. I was rushing from my living room to the kitchen and jammed my toe into a pile of bottled water and fell over it. I recalled holding my foot in the air and screaming. The toe turned white. Couldn't stand on it for a while. Then today, it was all black and blue under the toe, on its side, and into the top part of the foot. I had never banged it so hard. I think it's broken, but they'll not be able to do anything with it except tape it close to the other toe. Oh well, so it goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Owww Sibi
> I have done that more times than I can count. I still be running and catch it on something.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


That means you are moving too fast.


----------



## pugsandkids

Oh man, toes stink! It's so hard to protect them.


----------



## sibi

I knew someone would say that Btw, is insurance gonna cover for the damages to your truck?


pugsandkids said:


> Oh man, toes stink! It's so hard to protect them.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I broke my left "ring" toe in Hawaii on my first day there so I couldn't even go on the beach or in the ocean since it broke the skin and I had a low grade fever. It definitely sucks!

Three months after it was healed I dropped a lamp base on it while wearing flip flops and it peeled all the skin back. Then two months after that a fire ant bit that exact same toe and I get nerve pain flare ups just in that toe. It'll probably always cause me issue. I knew I should have just cut it off! I call it my jinxed toe lol. 

Here's to hoping I don't wake up with another mountain of dog vomit in the morning... Last two days Ellie has vomited up an insane amount of food that is mainly undigested about 12-16 hours after her last meal. I am trying her with a different protein food that is soaked tonight to see if that helps. I'm adding in electrolytes to her water to help replenish from the vomiting as well. 

I'm worried she has an obstruction or kidney failure. I don't have the money to go through exploratory surgeries or tons of testing but if she vomits again I'll be at the very least getting bloodwork done to check for elevated levels.


----------



## sibi

Aw...poor baby. I was going to suggest not feeding her food because her stomach is probably irritable. Just the electrolytes will do until she wants more food. Also, if you start her on food, try some soft bread pieces first. If she tolerates that, then food. 

My my, your toe is as bad as this pinky toe. The first time I smacked that pinky toe was on my honeymoon in the Bahamas. At least it was on my last day before flying out the next day. But, that toe had been stubbed so many times, the cartilage is like mush. They were gonna put a pin in it one year, but I opted out of that. I feel like you...maybe it should be cut off.
[/align][align=center]


RosieRedfoot said:


> I broke my left "ring" toe in Hawaii on my first day there so I couldn't even go on the beach or in the ocean since it broke the skin and I had a low grade fever. It definitely sucks!
> 
> Three months after it was healed I dropped a lamp base on it while wearing flip flops and it peeled all the skin back. Then two months after that a fire ant bit that exact same toe and I get nerve pain flare ups just in that toe. It'll probably always cause me issue. I knew I should have just cut it off! I call it my jinxed toe lol.
> 
> Here's to hoping I don't wake up with another mountain of dog vomit in the morning... Last two days Ellie has vomited up an insane amount of food that is mainly undigested about 12-16 hours after her last meal. I am trying her with a different protein food that is soaked tonight to see if that helps. I'm adding in electrolytes to her water to help replenish from the vomiting as well.
> 
> I'm worried she has an obstruction or kidney failure. I don't have the money to go through exploratory surgeries or tons of testing but if she vomits again I'll be at the very least getting bloodwork done to check for elevated levels.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

If she goes without eating food for too long she vomits as well from a sour stomach. If she vomits again she's getting boiled chicken or beef and rice made with electrolyte water in three to four smaller meals and if that doesn't help tomorrow I'll be calling the vet. 

I gave her salmon food to my other lab to test if the food may have gone rancid or something as well. But he's an iron gut lab so I doubt it would affect him even if it was molding.


----------



## sibi

That's why I suggested the pieces of bread. The bread sops up the acid faster and better than anything I know of.


----------



## Kerryann

RosieRedfoot said:


> If she goes without eating food for too long she vomits as well from a sour stomach. If she vomits again she's getting boiled chicken or beef and rice made with electrolyte water in three to four smaller meals and if that doesn't help tomorrow I'll be calling the vet.
> 
> I gave her salmon food to my other lab to test if the food may have gone rancid or something as well. But he's an iron gut lab so I doubt it would affect him even if it was molding.



A poor sick puppy is so horrible to have as a dog mom. Even when Cici is dumb and causes her own sickness I still feel bad for her.


----------



## pugsandkids

Oh, sick dogs are so sad. I always go the chicken and rice route. 

10 yrs of quiet living lulled us into a false sense of security Sibi. Keys were in it, enacting Oregons Negligence Law.


Which means ins won't cover anything...
$16,000 in losses...

Rottweiler Breeder anybody would like to recommend?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Get an English mastiff! That's what my boyfriend wants, lol. 

She didn't throw up overnight so will continue to monitor her today. 

Work has tried twice to call me in. Thing is, they're cutting everyone's hours back so they don't schedule us for many. This leaves those working overworked/stressed since there aren't enough workers to do the tasks required and then they try to call the unscheduled in on the morning of our days' off when you already have plans and I don't understand it. We're pretty much always busy these days and everything is always backed up and the customers get irritated and leave. 

I just let it go to voicemail because if they wanted me there today and tomorrow they should have asked when I was in yesterday or oh, when the schedule was created 2 weeks ago. I don't want to drop everything I needed to get done just to come to their poor planning rescue. It's unfair of them to ask it of us on an almost daily basis on our days' off and quite rude. Sure it's an opportunity for more money earned but I do need time to catch up on things like taking care of a sick dog and grocery shopping and neglected chores. They don't have any consequences for people that don't call in and don't show up so a lot of times when people don't feel like going they just don't and it makes things even worse. There's a few coworkers who I, and others, feel could be let go or given more strict warnings for when they don't show up without any excuse and expect others to pick up the slack because they know they won't get fired.


----------



## Yvonne G

A dilute torty showed up at the school where my daughter works (cafeteria worker) and has been there about a week, now. When the cafeteria is all cleared out, the poor kitty sneaks in there and eats the crumbs off the floor. A couple days ago my daughter borrowed my trap and I've brought her home. She's now locked up in my back house (vacant house used mainly as a storage shed). She's a pretty sweet cat. I've made an appointment to have her spayed on the 24th...but after having her for a day or so, I'm wondering if she's preggers. She has extra toes on her front feet. And now I notice that she rumbles/rattles when she breathes. So we're going to the vet today to get some antibiotics.

I was down to two outside cats (down from 6, due to attrition), so I guess it was time to get another. I've named her Lady Grey.


----------



## Kerryann

Yvonne G said:


> A dilute torty showed up at the school where my daughter works (cafeteria worker) and has been there about a week, now. When the cafeteria is all cleared out, the poor kitty sneaks in there and eats the crumbs off the floor. A couple days ago my daughter borrowed my trap and I've brought her home. She's now locked up in my back house (vacant house used mainly as a storage shed). She's a pretty sweet cat. I've made an appointment to have her spayed on the 24th...but after having her for a day or so, I'm wondering if she's preggers. She has extra toes on her front feet. And now I notice that she rumbles/rattles when she breathes. So we're going to the vet today to get some antibiotics.
> 
> I was down to two outside cats (down from 6, due to attrition), so I guess it was time to get another. I've named her Lady Grey.



Awww hopefully she makes a wonderful addition to your collection. She is probably still a bit scared but once that wears off she will be happy to have a home.


----------



## Yvonne G

Vet palpated her tummy and doesn't think there are any "puppies" in there. She doesn't have a spay scar. But she DOES have ear mites and a respiratory infection. So I have antibiotics and ear meds for twice a day application. I'll get a picture for the Forum next time I'm out and about with the camera.


----------



## sibi

Ãre you for real? Your insurance won't pay you for a stolen truck because you left your keys in it? That's unreal. Let's just punish the victim some more! 



pugsandkids said:


> Oh, sick dogs are so sad. I always go the chicken and rice route.
> 
> 10 yrs of quiet living lulled us into a false sense of security Sibi. Keys were in it, enacting Oregons Negligence Law.
> 
> 
> Which means ins won't cover anything...
> $16,000 in losses...
> 
> Rottweiler Breeder anybody would like to recommend?






Aw...my heart breaks to know there're animals out there who are sick and hungry. Thanks Yvonne for being who you are and help strays like this one. Keep us updated on her condition.



Yvonne G said:


> A dilute torty showed up at the school where my daughter works (cafeteria worker) and has been there about a week, now. When the cafeteria is all cleared out, the poor kitty sneaks in there and eats the crumbs off the floor. A couple days ago my daughter borrowed my trap and I've brought her home. She's now locked up in my back house (vacant house used mainly as a storage shed). She's a pretty sweet cat. I've made an appointment to have her spayed on the 24th...but after having her for a day or so, I'm wondering if she's preggers. She has extra toes on her front feet. And now I notice that she rumbles/rattles when she breathes. So we're going to the vet today to get some antibiotics.
> 
> I was down to two outside cats (down from 6, due to attrition), so I guess it was time to get another. I've named her Lady Grey.


----------



## Jacqui

I can't wait to see pictures of Lady Grey!!


----------



## sibi

Kim, I'm glad you didn't pick up the phone. You should screen all you call on your day off. This way they cannot do this to you. Walmart, Kmart, fast food places do this all the time. They don't even let you work the hours you can so you can work a second job if need be. I'm glad I don't work anymore. That kind of stress would kill me.


My mil is so thoughtless sometimes. She just brought me a mug of green tea that was scalding hot and filled to the rim. She asked me to take it instead on placing it on the table in front of me. Of course, I burned my hand trying to take the mug from her, and screaming in pain, I tried to place it on the table in front of me so fast that I spilled more all over my hands and sore thumb! Ugh....


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> My mil is so thoughtless sometimes. She just brought me a mug of green tea that was scalding hot and filled to the rim. She asked me to take it instead on placing it on the table in front of me. Of course, I burned my hand trying to take the mug from her, and screaming in pain, I tried to place it on the table in front of me so fast that I spilled more all over my hands and sore thumb! Ugh....



 


I was thinking of your thumb this am, how is it? Last I heard I thought you were seeing a white line???


----------



## sibi

It was touch and go for a while. The new nail is growing in now. The redness is fading, except for the tea burn now. Really, the thumb has come a long way. It's my pinky toe now. Buy, even that is getting better. I can walk and put shoes on now.


Jacqui said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> My mil is so thoughtless sometimes. She just brought me a mug of green tea that was scalding hot and filled to the rim. She asked me to take it instead on placing it on the table in front of me. Of course, I burned my hand trying to take the mug from her, and screaming in pain, I tried to place it on the table in front of me so fast that I spilled more all over my hands and sore thumb! Ugh....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking of your thumb this am, how is it? Last I heard I thought you were seeing a white line???
Click to expand...


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> I can't wait to see pictures of Lady Grey!!



Mystery kitty and mystery puppy...  There will be no evidence of either.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

She hasn't vomited up much today, just two spit ups. She does have diarrhea though and isn't acting as active so if she doesn't perk up any with electrolytes then to the vet it is.


----------



## Kerryann

My phone won't clear a Voicemail symbol. I have a couple of voicemails saved and I'm wondering if it wants me to delete it


----------



## sibi

Poor baby. Pedialyte works wonders on babies as well as animals


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I have some unsweetened electrolyte solution that she readily drinks in her water so that helps. She got more excited for the canned food tonight. I gave her a few tablespoons so she has something easy to digest but it doesn't overwhelm her system and make her feel more ill.


----------



## sibi

Aw..i feel so sorry for her. I know you're doing all you can for your baby. I wish her a speedy recovery.


----------



## Jacqui

Did she have more vomiting during the night?


----------



## sibi

Gold morning everyone


----------



## RosieRedfoot

She vomited again this morning and has mucousy bloody stools so I'm calling the vet after I shower to take her by.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Vet appt in 2.5 hours since she isn't actively vomiting and is still alert. They wanted to put me in for Thursday or next week and I was like, "she's vomiting up everything she eats 2x a day and no longer has feces in her stool but instead yellow mucous with blood." To which she responded "Can you come in at 4:30 after the vet is out of surgery?" Will keep you guys updated.


----------



## Yvonne G

That sounds bad. I hope the baby gets better, but it sounds like a long, hard haul.

I missed a good photo op this a.m. Misty (did I tell you I got a puppy?) thinks that everything I put down is something for her to pick up. I've had her now for about a year, you'd think I'd be used to her quirks by now. So I was at the garage door, working on a project that included cutting some twine. I set the scissors down and went into the garage for a tool. When I came out, Misty had the scissors in her mouth by the handles with the points sticking out in front of her. All I could think of was, "Don't run with scissors!!" Naturally, I didn't have my camera handy. She's getting pretty good about minding me now, so all I had to do was say, "drop it!" and she put them down.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Could be something as simple as coccidia or bacterial overgrowth to something like cancer or intestinal blockage. The latter two I can't really afford treatment for since it would require a lot of surgery and trial and error and considering she's been losing weight so quickly, it would probably stress her body too much anyway. But, I figure I'll take her in and let them look at her and probably run some bloodwork and a stool sample to rule out or find the simple things first. My last dog died of oral cancer so I'm really hoping it's not cancer again. I'm hoping she just has a thrown off gut flora or coccidia. I'm really tired of cleaning up messes 2-3 times a day too and am very glad I have a lot of bleach and a good washing machine at hand.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms

So many folks here seem to have such high regard for feces, I thought you might find this funny.

http://www2.poopourri.com/t/home-page-free-sample/#.UjifQ2Q5xZg

click to watch the video, get a hankie to help with the tears from laughter, it is "G" rated.

Will


----------



## pugsandkids

I hope it's a simple fix, like just a stomach bug.
I would love a Mastiff, but am more then happy to go the Rottie route. I'm checking out two breeders now.

Thanks Sibi, it's just stuff though lesson learned.


----------



## Jacqui

*fingers crossed (which makes typing hard to do) and sending good thoughts to a sick dog and a worried "mommy"*.


Yvonne after being entertained by Misty's antics and photos, I have no trouble seeing her in my mind with those in her mouth.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

So we did bloodwork and electrolytes and fecal testing and everything seems fine. Her liver and kidneys are functioning fine says the bloodwork. But she has lost 7 pounds in 2 months' time going from 57 to 50. So she was prescribed a veterinary enteritis diet so she can at least keep something down, metronidazole for the diarrhea, and cerenia to control vomiting. The vet said to give cerenia, wait an hour, feed, then give metro. Then once I'm closer to out of the specialty food to try weaning back in her old food while still on the anti diarrheal med. 

If none of the above works, then she needs X-rays and ultrasound (possibly) or scoping to rule out tumors or foreign bodies. 

So I got good-ish news for now but no promise of future good news. Here's to hoping this does the trick!


----------



## Yvonne G

Will:

That's pretty darned funny. At first I thought it was a joke, but its the real deal. I'm just curious what caused you to go looking on the 'net that made this come up for you...


----------



## cemmons12

Well since I don't believe I have been on this thread before, I just thought I would give a "pretend" hello to my forum friends and wish you all a nice evening!


----------



## Jacqui

cemmons12 said:


> Well since I don't believe I have been on this thread before, I just thought I would give a "pretend" hello to my forum friends and wish you all a nice evening!



Well we are glad to have you here!


----------



## Yvonne G

cemmons12 said:


> Well since I don't believe I have been on this thread before, I just thought I would give a "pretend" hello to my forum friends and wish you all a nice evening!



Yeah...right! You don't fool me one bit.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

While waiting on the vet appointment I made an aquarium lid and a running wheel stand for my gerbils' new tank. I downgraded them from a 55 to a 29 because I was tired of using up a $10 bag of bedding every month and them being so feral from having that much space. So I bought a 97 cent piece of wood and used other tools and materials on hand to create this: 




And this:




All together:




I'm personally impressed with my 3 hours' worth of handiwork.


----------



## Kerryann

Aww I am sorry about your puppy and I hope it gets better. Doggies that are sick make me sad.

The story about Misty with the scissors in her mouth is so cute. She's such a little personality.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms

Yvonne G said:


> Will:
> 
> That's pretty darned funny. At first I thought it was a joke, but its the real deal. I'm just curious what caused you to go looking on the 'net that made this come up for you...



I was watching a tort video on youtube and it was one of those pop up ads. I didn't believe it either, so I googled the company after the video, and looked on Amazon, yeapers it is real.

Will


----------



## pugsandkids

RosieRedfoot said:


> While waiting on the vet appointment I made an aquarium lid and a running wheel stand for my gerbils' new tank. I downgraded them from a 55 to a 29 because I was tired of using up a $10 bag of bedding every month and them being so feral from having that much space. So I bought a 97 cent piece of wood and used other tools and materials on hand to create this:
> 
> 
> 
> And this:
> 
> 
> 
> All together:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm personally impressed with my 3 hours' worth of handiwork.



I'm very impressed!
Nothing exciting today, middle school open house was last night, the high schools is tonight.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Well, no vomiting or diarrhea! She hasn't pooped at all though but might just take time to work solids through. 

I bought a cute chameleon tape dispenser that I'll show later.


----------



## Thalatte

Howdy everyone!


----------



## Yvonne G

Thalatte said:


> Howdy everyone!



Where the heck have you been?


New subject:

When it comes to mowing and using the Weed-Eater, I'm a lazy slug. I usually let the job go so long that mowing is a terrible job, with many, many trips to empty the catcher. So, after about 3, maybe 4 weeks, I finally decided to take advantage of this cool weather we're having and mow. I had just about finished with the Aldabran pen, turned off the mower to go empty the catcher, and when I tried to start it back up, no dice. The throttle cable is broken. So I had to take it into the shop. This means that the other yards that I didn't get to are going to be even harder to mow whenever I get the energy to do it again.

And speaking of mowing...my russian tortoises have disappeared. It is the second week in September and they have dug themselves down into the ground, preparing to hibernate. I hope I can find them to put them into the hibernatorium (fancy scientific term for cardboard box).


----------



## Thalatte

Ugh I have been so busy lately with work and they newest rescues I have had. Since the last time I was on what 4 months or so ago? I have had 3 more chinese water dragons (healed and at new homes now), 2 box turtles (given to a farm based preschool a friend owns), 2 hatchling beardies (still have them and I dont think they are going anywhere), and a couple clutches of sulcatas (all rehomed at a few local farms) that I have cared for. Also my chinese water dragon Tai has had 2 broken legs and a severed tail-then one leg became gangrenous because of my stupid vet and it was amputated just below the knee. So his cage had to be completely redone to make it easier for him to climb.
Then of course there are the torts that are getting way too big!

Oh and I have been busy with endless paperwork at my job. Though I am finally cought up a bit and have time to be on here!


oh and a couple birds. One hatchling hawk that I fed till it was a good weight and then stuck in a nest that I think it belonged too. And one unknown bird that was injured and somehow ended up in my backyard where it took over the sulcatas burrow. They dont seem to mind much.


----------



## Yvonne G

You've been busy! But...no matter how busy with life I am, I always make time to visit the Forum!!


----------



## Thalatte

I know I have been horrible! I am sooooooo sorry!


here is a link to photos of Tai during his broken legs and amputation. http://s1165.photobucket.com/user/11Tiamat13/library/#

and one of random photos of my animals and cars: http://s1165.photobucket.com/user/11Tiamat13/library/#

and one of a more comprehensive update: http://s1165.photobucket.com/user/11Tiamat13/library/# but the tortoise pictures on here are a bit outdated. I need to load new ones but the sulcatas are about 4lbs and 3lbs. They are both bigger than either one of my desert tortoises.


----------



## Jacqui

Thalatte said:


> Howdy everyone!



I guess I just have to mentally start threatening to try to contact folks and they will show up!


----------



## Thalatte

Its your jedi mind powers!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

My chameleon tape dispenser. It changes color where you touch it too. 

The front tape cutter is a fly, lol.





Welcome back thalette!


----------



## Thalatte

Thanks Kim! That is a very cute tape dispenser!


----------



## sibi

Thalette!!! Where on earth have you been? Sooooo many things have happened since you last were on.


----------



## Thalatte

Really? Whats happened? Tell me!


I read about jeff getting 1300 paid on his chemo pills which is awesome.
and someone got a new house with their boyfriend and wants to repaint the wood. 
and I skipped over the rest cause there was too many posts.


----------



## sibi

Yeap, Jeff got chemo pills for a while. Kim bought a new home, Sarah got shingles, Cowboy has a job outside of the homestead, I had surgery on an infected thumb, Yvonne and Jacqui have been very busy keeping debates from getting out of hand...what else? Oh, Erin's little boy, Rand, had open heart surgery. I wonder if she's gonna get on anytime soon. It's been a while since we've heard from her.


----------



## Thalatte

Poor Rand! Know if he pulled through and is doing good now?

whats coboy doing now?

Congrats Kim!

Sarah eating dairy can aggravate shingles...hope they get better soon.


----------



## Yvonne G

There's an old, vacant house (read shack) on my property that I use for storage. The bedroom walls are lined with all the turtle aquariums, etc that people have given me with their turtles over the years.

Towards the beginning of this week my daughter told me of a cat that had showed up at the school where she works, she trapped it, and now "Lady Grey" is residing in the shack's bedroom while she acclimates to living here. 

So this afternoon I was taking my laps in the pasture with Misty and happened to glance over towards the back of the old house and here's what I saw:







She's precariously balancing on the top edge of a stack of aquariums so she can get to the opening in the window.


----------



## sibi

Aw...poor baby. She wanted to get a glimpse of you jogging with Misty. How cute is that?


Yes, Rand made it through with little trouble. He had some reaction to blood transfusion. All in all, he came through and was doing so well. Erin had her hands full keeping an eye on him, and getting her kids ready for school. I feel sad that she and Cowboy aren't on as often as before. :'(


----------



## Kerryann

A friend of mine has a little aquatic turtle that has mbd.


----------



## sibi

What What happened to the turtle? How had the mbd impact the turtle?


Kerryann said:


> A friend of mine has a little aquatic turtle that has mbd.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



sibi said:


> What What happened to the turtle? How had the mbd impact the turtle?
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> A friend of mine has a little aquatic turtle that has mbd.
Click to expand...


It just started. She hasn't had these babies very long. I sent her all the info to reverse it and I'm sure she will try but they are so young. 
She got them, her set up was good, and now this. She's trying to save them. Only one has it but I had to tell her since they came from the same place they both probably have it to some degree.


----------



## sibi

This can be stopped especially since they are still young. What symptoms do they have, if you know?


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



sibi said:


> This can be stopped especially since they are still young. What symptoms do they have, if you know?


the one has had soft shell for about a week. The other one has no symptoms


I told her it can be stopped and keep doing the right thing. I know she is doing the right thing but I worry about how bad they are.


----------



## sibi

Kerryann, tell her to join the forum and post pics of the babies. Remember, babies will be soft to some degree. It depends how old they are, where they are soft, and if they are eating, pooping, and active.


----------



## pugsandkids

I appreciate the heads up about dairy, it's on the Don't Eat That list already 

Tape dispenser is awesome!

I've talked to both Rottie breeders today, after I meet with a local to meet their dogs I'll make a final decision. Right now it looks like I'll be getting a full brother to this guy...Different breeding of course.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> This can be stopped especially since they are still young. What symptoms do they have, if you know?
> 
> 
> 
> the one has had soft shell for about a week. The other one has no symptoms
> 
> 
> I told her it can be stopped and keep doing the right thing. I know she is doing the right thing but I worry about how bad they are.
Click to expand...




Has she had them out getting natural sunshine? Or atleast a good bulb and a reason to bask (temp difference between water and basking site). A good diet.

I hope she has caught it in time. 




pugsandkids said:


> I've talked to both Rottie breeders today, after I meet with a local to meet their dogs I'll make a final decision. Right now it looks like I'll be getting a full brother to this guy...Different breeding of course.



Handsome fellow!


----------



## Thalatte

Such a cute puppy!

I would really like a great dane pup but I must resist as I already have 5 dogs...


Yvonne-where are you located again?


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm out in the country just east of Clovis, California. That's just about in the center of the state.


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Kerryann, tell her to join the forum and post pics of the babies. Remember, babies will be soft to some degree. It depends how old they are, where they are soft, and if they are eating, pooping, and active.



They were not soft when she got them two weeks ago and one still isn't. The other one has soft spots. I will tell her.




Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> This can be stopped especially since they are still young. What symptoms do they have, if you know?
> 
> 
> 
> the one has had soft shell for about a week. The other one has no symptoms
> 
> 
> I told her it can be stopped and keep doing the right thing. I know she is doing the right thing but I worry about how bad they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has she had them out getting natural sunshine? Or atleast a good bulb and a reason to bask (temp difference between water and basking site). A good diet.
> 
> I hope she has caught it in time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pugsandkids said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've talked to both Rottie breeders today, after I meet with a local to meet their dogs I'll make a final decision. Right now it looks like I'll be getting a full brother to this guy...Different breeding of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Handsome fellow!
Click to expand...




She does have a warm and uvb light. I am not sure the light is warm enough. I told her to measure the temp and make a correction if needed. She started on the pellets but quickly changed after I told her that was no good. She has been doing greens and worms.


----------



## sibi

Does she get to take them outside into the sunshine? MBD can only be corrected if 1. She get them outside into sun at least 4 times a week (uvb for 13 hours if not). 2. She feeds them a nutritious diet with plenty of greens sprinkled with calcium supplement. 3. Keep temps warm according to species. 4. Keeps them hydrated. 

If one is developing soft spots, something is missing. And if they both are being treated the same, the other will soon develop soft spots too.



Kerryann said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann, tell her to join the forum and post pics of the babies. Remember, babies will be soft to some degree. It depends how old they are, where they are soft, and if they are eating, pooping, and active.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were not soft when she got them two weeks ago and one still isn't. The other one has soft spots. I will tell her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> This can be stopped especially since they are still young. What symptoms do they have, if you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the one has had soft shell for about a week. The other one has no symptoms
> 
> 
> I told her it can be stopped and keep doing the right thing. I know she is doing the right thing but I worry about how bad they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has she had them out getting natural sunshine? Or atleast a good bulb and a reason to bask (temp difference between water and basking site). A good diet.
> 
> I hope she has caught it in time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pugsandkids said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've talked to both Rottie breeders today, after I meet with a local to meet their dogs I'll make a final decision. Right now it looks like I'll be getting a full brother to this guy...Different breeding of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Handsome fellow!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She does have a warm and uvb light. I am not sure the light is warm enough. I told her to measure the temp and make a correction if needed. She started on the pellets but quickly changed after I told her that was no good. She has been doing greens and worms.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jacqui

*Happy birthday Erin!!​*
I hope you had a fun filled day and everybody was healthy. Miss you.


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Does she get to take them outside into the sunshine? MBD can only be corrected if 1. She get them outside into sun at least 4 times a week (uvb for 13 hours if not). 2. She feeds them a nutritious diet with plenty of greens sprinkled with calcium supplement. 3. Keep temps warm according to species. 4. Keeps them hydrated.
> 
> If one is developing soft spots, something is missing. And if they both are being treated the same, the other will soon develop soft spots too.
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann, tell her to join the forum and post pics of the babies. Remember, babies will be soft to some degree. It depends how old they are, where they are soft, and if they are eating, pooping, and active.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were not soft when she got them two weeks ago and one still isn't. The other one has soft spots. I will tell her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> This can be stopped especially since they are still young. What symptoms do they have, if you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the one has had soft shell for about a week. The other one has no symptoms
> 
> 
> I told her it can be stopped and keep doing the right thing. I know she is doing the right thing but I worry about how bad they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has she had them out getting natural sunshine? Or atleast a good bulb and a reason to bask (temp difference between water and basking site). A good diet.
> 
> I hope she has caught it in time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pugsandkids said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've talked to both Rottie breeders today, after I meet with a local to meet their dogs I'll make a final decision. Right now it looks like I'll be getting a full brother to this guy...Different breeding of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Handsome fellow!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She does have a warm and uvb light. I am not sure the light is warm enough. I told her to measure the temp and make a correction if needed. She started on the pellets but quickly changed after I told her that was no good. She has been doing greens and worms.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...






She lives in the soo. It's probably 50 degrees in the daytime right now. 




Jacqui said:


> *Happy birthday Erin!!​*
> I hope you had a fun filled day and everybody was healthy. Miss you.



Awwwwwwwwww happy birthday


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning everybody!!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Happy belated bday Erin!

No real news for me, have the day off and deciding what chores to tackle!


----------



## Kerryann

Now I know why they made murdering people illegal.  Anyone who works with me other than my intern should be professional enough to get their stuff done without being baby sat.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Now I know why they made murdering people illegal.  Anyone who works with me other than my intern should be professional enough to get their stuff done without being baby sat.



Bad day again?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Yay I finally caught up on cleaning the kitchen. I can't wait to have nice granite counters and such... Although then I need special granite cleaner. 

We went around to furniture stores and looked at theater seating and dining room tables and such for pricing purposes.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now I know why they made murdering people illegal.  Anyone who works with me other than my intern should be professional enough to get their stuff done without being baby sat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad day again?
Click to expand...


Sometimes I think people just like to do stuff to cause other people more work and issues. At work we weren't receiving a file for this project we have been working on day and night. Well a few days ago I had an argument with one employee as he was bad mouthing my developer who has been pulling 18 hour days and barely sleeping for the last two months. Today i have the client onsite and ask her why we stopped receiving that file. She said her team had been putting it out on the location and I ask the same employee. He turned off my trigger to pick it up the same day we had the argument. 



RosieRedfoot said:


> Yay I finally caught up on cleaning the kitchen. I can't wait to have nice granite counters and such... Although then I need special granite cleaner.
> 
> We went around to furniture stores and looked at theater seating and dining room tables and such for pricing purposes.



Dupont makes a really good granite cleaner and sealer named stonetech.


----------



## sibi

So, Kim, when is closing?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Your right about some people like those 
People that have cats declawed so they can not protect them selves and then let them out to kill lizards , humming birds and other things in the wild 
And some one will hurt the pharaoh cats


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Closing is first week of December. My brother shows up as free labor 2 days after closing. He gets to help paint, repair, build fence, etc. Not sure when he's leaving either since he bought a one way ticket dependent on how long it all takes to fix up/move in.


----------



## Kerryann

Two days of work this week then i will be off the grid on a wheeling trip.


----------



## sibi

Kerryann, what's a wheeling trip?

Kim, that sounds great! Get all the help you can. I want a report every week after works begins lol


----------



## Jacqui

Sibi isn't a wheeling trip when they take their jeeps out and play with them off road?

This weekend is our yearly flea market done by the Historical Society. The big thing will be the tractor parade tomorrow. This use to be a huge thing with blocks and blocks of vendors. Now it's more like a block and a half of them. This older guy always comes with his metal works... you know like the birds made out of old machine parts and garden tool parts. I never have spare money, so I always end up not getting anything. This year I had saved and went to the bank and took out cash yesterday. Well I did my shopping and have a few new yard goodies to look at and smile.


----------



## Yvonne G

I want to see pictures of your new yard art. There's a guy down the street from me that makes and sells yard art. He uses old shovels, rakes, clippers, etc. He's quite talented and I'd love to have one of his great big birds. The only thing I have against them is he uses very bright gaudy colors to paint his subjects.


----------



## sibi

Thanks Jacqui for the tid bit. Kerryann will have tons of fun Hope no one gets hurt, though.

I love old metal works made into great unique figures. Glad you were able to buy somethings.



Jacqui said:


> Sibi isn't a wheeling trip when they take their jeeps out and play with them off road?
> 
> This weekend is our yearly flea market done by the Historical Society. The big thing will be the tractor parade tomorrow. This use to be a huge thing with blocks and blocks of vendors. Now it's more like a block and a half of them. This older guy always comes with his metal works... you know like the birds made out of old machine parts and garden tool parts. I never have spare money, so I always end up not getting anything. This year I had saved and went to the bank and took out cash yesterday. Well I did my shopping and have a few new yard goodies to look at and smile.




So tell him what you want and and don't have it painted. Instead he can use a lacquer to prevent rusting.


Yvonne G said:


> I want to see pictures of your new yard art. There's a guy down the street from me that makes and sells yard art. He uses old shovels, rakes, clippers, etc. He's quite talented and I'd love to have one of his great big birds. The only thing I have against them is he uses very bright gaudy colors to paint his subjects.


----------



## pugsandkids

I love yard art, we have some amazing artists in our area! Metal tiki torches shaped like flowers are my favorite.

Hubby and friends followed a tip and reclaimed all $16,000 of our stolen goods Wild West style. Scary, but everyone is safe, the thieves need to know that there will be action!

We picked our puppy


We get him the end of October 

Today we are cleaning out the garage/shop, putting away summer, and preparing to have an alarm system installed. I'm just hiding out for a bit!


----------



## sibi

Sarah! How are you? Wow, I love the wild west style when it comes to thrives! I'm so glad you got all your stuff back!!!! Kudos for your hubby and friends. I just looooove your new baby pup. He's so cute! Makes me want one too. Don't hide...it isn't good. Keep in touch.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Aw cute pup. 

Sibi I will take tons of before, during, and after photos. 

Looking forward to moving out. Garbage disposal here quit working and seized up completely (I tried the loosening bolt, reset switch, circuit breaker) and it has food chunks in there so I keep doing "flushes" of hydrogen peroxide or baking soda/vinegar to fizz up the chunks so when I run the dishwasher it sucks it out. 

While cleaning the bathroom I noticed the toilet tank is leaking rusty water... Like dripping from the back and the valve too. I put a bucket under it.

Annnd the dining room light keeps randomly turning off because the dimmer shorts out. I try not to use it for fear of fire risk. 

I'm sure the landlord will just love a list of these issues when I also let them know of us moving out early.


----------



## sibi

Kim, you may lose your deposit if you break your lease. Just be prepared for.that. Also, if the garbage disposal quit, you may have something charged for that. I guess it depends on the rental mgmt or what your lease states. I hope you made a list of your own of things that didn't work or were real old when you moved in. Mo Ing from a rental is be er clean or fun. They always want you to pay for something that should've been replaced before you moved in!


Hey Jacqui, Erin's birthday is on the same day as my first born! It was a beautiful blue sky in September.


----------



## Thalatte

Aww that pup is adorable!!!!


Yvonne I was hoping you lived really close and I could raid your storage shed...Well darn back to the drawing board!


----------



## sibi

Thalatte, how are those sullies of your friend? I really worry about them. Did you get prints of Tom's care sheets for her?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

The garbage disposal was iffy and the toilet leaks were something they knew about. Our deposit is set to be our last months rent anyway so we expect to lose it.


----------



## Kerryann

Yes this is the jeeping trip I took last year where we had to cross the "bridges" made of bare iron and one made of railroad timbers that you drive across. I also get to go in an abandoned copper mine. Last year we camped in a tent but this year we are going to be in our camper beause that was brrr and I will have my own fridge, a heater, and a real bed.


----------



## sibi

I hope you have a great time


----------



## Kerryann

Animal planet has a show about baby animals called too cute.


----------



## sibi

I watch that all the time. The animals crack me up! Lol


----------



## Kerryann

I'm loving it


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hi everyone! I update my phone and can't seem to figure out the app now. In that I always use the app. , this is killing me. I've never used the website, so this is a learning trip for me. Jacqui, I travel I-5 about 3 hours a day now and I always find myself reading the door panels of most semi's I pass hoping to find one that reads Nebraska. Then it would be a fun little thing in my head that I met Jeff. Today I adopted two more sulcatas today. I gave the young man props for manning up and recognizing it was time to find them a better home. We all left with the promise of open visits if they felt like doing it. These folks drove 6 hours to do this today. I'm proud of them.


----------



## sibi

Wow Cowboy, you certainly have the room for them. I want pics as soon as you are able. Love sulcatas! What kind of phone did you get?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've an iPhone 5. I simply updated the operating system to the latest on my phone and iPad 2. I rue the day I updated both.


----------



## sibi

Ugh...updates...u should've kept what was working. They'll fix the bugs eventually.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I love updated tech. I'm a high tech-redneck. Mayberry, meets StarTrek.


----------



## sibi

Yep, you're a geek! My hubby can't stay away from new tech either. Did your new iPhone work for you?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm not gonna get the 5s. I'll wait for the 6. Some things need real world trials. I've missed all on the forum. I feel out of touch. Using the safari site is very awkward for me.


Did you see the news story about the guy in Texas who was brewing beer in his gut? Seems the doctors just thought he was a closet drinker when truthfully, he had a yeast colony going strong in his intestines. His blood a hola level was usually higher than the legal limit to drive.


*alcohol


----------



## sibi

No, I didn't hear it on the news. How does one get a yeast colony brewing in their gut?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm looking into it. The money savings alone would justify it to Karen. Lol. No really, I've no idea. I've missed you girlfriend. Today is Karens birthday. We went to our favorite restaurant in town and drug some friends out of their comfort zones to join us. Karen likes Canada Dry ginger ail and of course they don't have that. I stopped in earlier in the day, and when we sat for dinner, guess who got her Canada Dry ginger ail. I didn't even get charged a corkage fee ! It's a nice place, and I'm not sure if they remember all their patrons, but they seem to remember us.


----------



## sibi

Now that restaurant is a keeper! Yeah, I missed you too. I'm up late again. My daughter's birthday was the 19th, same as Erin's.


Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm looking into it. The money savings alone would justify it to Karen. Lol. No really, I've no idea. I've missed you girlfriend. Today is Karens birthday. We went to our favorite restaurant in town and drug some friends out of their comfort zones to join us. Karen likes Canada Dry ginger ail and of course they don't have that. I stopped in earlier in the day, and when we sat for dinner, guess who got her Canada Dry ginger ail. I didn't even get charged a corkage fee ! It's a nice place, and I'm not sure if they remember all their patrons, but they seem to remember us.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Mrs. C had a birthday and I missed it? What the h-e-double toothpicks? Has she been on lately? When you come out to be not allergic to little Marky Mark, we'll go there, my treat. It's the Silver Creek Grill I think, I just know how to get there. I believe they have a website where you can view their menu. Naturally, I eat the dead cow, Karen though, likes the Parmesan chicken I think it's called.


----------



## sibi

Yeah, Erin had a B-day, but she hasn't been on since Rand had the surgery. I know she was busy with the kids going back to school, and taking extra care of Rand, but I don't understand why she doesn't check in from time to time. I mean, when Rand was going through the surgery, she was posting and keeping us in the loop. But, since then, nothing. I think I sent an email too. Maybe, one day, she'll just pop in. Who knows.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here's your little buddy, Sibi.
Ok. How do I post a picture with the website?


----------



## sibi

You'll need to browse and find the file where you have stored your pics. Get to the file, select the pic, open the file, then when you get back to the forum post, add the pic, and insert it into your post.



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here's your little buddy, Sibi.
> Ok. How do I post a picture with the website?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Wow. No wonder I use the app. It's way easy on the app. Well the picture you were gonna get was a stretched out little white Siamese kitten, sleeping without a care in the world. I think I'm about ready to go to bed. Your still up and it's like what, pert near 3:00 am there? You're a trooper Sibi. Goodnight.


----------



## sibi

Good night Cowboy. I still want to see my little kitty.


Cowboy_Ken said:


> Wow. No wonder I use the app. It's way easy on the app. Well the picture you were gonna get was a stretched out little white Siamese kitten, sleeping without a care in the world. I think I'm about ready to go to bed. Your still up and it's like what, pert near 3:00 am there? You're a trooper Sibi. Goodnight.


----------



## Jacqui

Sibi, does your daughter and Erin seem alike in type/personality?

Ken, I would tell you to look for a burgandy truck with Prime on the side, but Jeff is sitting in the yard right now waiting for Monday for the place that hands out the trucks to give him a new one.... he's is too old so will be sold. No idea what the new color will be.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

My neighbor is mowing their yard with a ride around mower. Thing is, the yard isn't even 1200 sq ft.


----------



## Kerryann

RosieRedfoot said:


> My neighbor is mowing their yard with a ride around mower. Thing is, the yard isn't even 1200 sq ft.



Some people like those just for liking them. We have .4 acres and Mike wants one. I should also add I have a guy who cuts my lawn. 

Ozzie got his fro did today.
This morning when he woke up



After he got home


----------



## pugsandkids

So cute! My aunt used to take her schnauzer to a groomer that would put bows on him. Poor Willie would get home and hide behind the couch until he got them off!


----------



## Kerryann

pugsandkids said:


> So cute! My aunt used to take her schnauzer to a groomer that would put bows on him. Poor Willie would get home and hide behind the couch until he got them off!



He would be so hateful about bows.. actually he wouldn't. I had two boy dogs and they had some pretty frilly stuff before I married Mike. They had swarovski crystal necklaces and while they rarely wore pink my other terrier jordan had his ears left long so they looked like pony tails. He sometimes had bows.


----------



## sibi

My goodness...what people would do to their animals! Kerryann, all the hair had been cut off your dog. The trade mark of a schnauzer had been removed! I'd be so upset. They could have trimmed his face, not make him bald! My Tucker is a Bolognese which looks like a cross between a Maltese and some other breed I can't remember. Anyhow, when he goes to get groomed, his face is round and fluffy. His tail has straight hair coming off his curley tail. If he was a she, I'd definitely put a pink bow on her. He looks like a Bolognese. 

Jacqui, I don't really know Erin 's personality except that she likes nice things, she a devoted mom and wife, and she's always busy. My daughter is a devoted wife and mother, but is divorced now. She's a hair stylist, and is devoted to her job. She's obsessed with looking beautiful and is a tad vain. She makes no excuses for her vanity and actually acts like a damsel in distress when she has had a bad day. She'll say, "Oh...I'm so stressed, I need a massage and a margarita! I just can't take anymore stress today (with a slightly tilted head and hand on her forehead)." 

It's actually hilarious to see her do this. She super petite, weights about 125 lbs, has had her boobs and buttocks done. What else? Well, in short, she's a piece of work figuratively and literally  Now, I can't say that Erin is like her because I don't really know her in that way.


----------



## Kerryann

I get him cut really short for the beard because we have to brush his teeth every other day with the electric toothbrush and it gets caught in his beard. I do get the rest of his hair cut short these days too because his hair isn't wirey like a lot of schnauzers so his soft hair gets tangles. His fatty tumor on his chest is kind of in a funny place. I told mikey its like he has one implant but didn't get the other one.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Evening folks! I spent the day being quasi-productive. I worked on building a new heated shed/box for Stanley's newest lady friend, Norm. I guess I could say she's Norma? Almost finished it, but went for the fun second project, a clear paneled cat port so the cats have a dry place to hang out. It's under a fuchicia bush and one of there favorite haunts and it's just sad with summer comming to a close in these parts that they can't lay under it any longer. Now they can while remaining dry, which the cats tell me is a bonus and I'd understand if I were a cat. Both of the new tortoises were out and about today, enjoying grave and simulated freedom with all the others.


*graze


----------



## sibi

Hi Cowboy! Where's my pic? I was not productive at all. I slept til noon, got my sullies fed and out for sun. And stayed inside to nurse Baby Runt. She's compacted and not eating. I'm soaking her twice a day and putting baby food with Pedialyte. I may take her to the vet for x-rays. With Mbd, I don't know how bad this could be.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

You got an email. Talking MBDâ€¦


----------



## sibi

That mbd is really bad. Baby Runt isn't that bad, although her carapace is deformed. I just don't know if her intestines were big enough to digest the mazuri I was feeding her. I'll keep soaking her and keeping her warm. X-rays should tell me more.

Marky Mark is beautiful! I love that he's all white except the tail. The tail is like a creamy tan tone. How beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And Marky's tips of his ears are marked as well.


----------



## sibi

Oh, I didn't notice that. Will take a second look. Thanks Cowboy. I Think I'm gonna check on Baby Runt and go to sleep. I just love your white cat. He's so adorable, really. Goodnight.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Good night. Hopefully I'll get the app problem fixed. I should retire soon as well.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

The app gave me trouble after upgrading to ios7 and I solved it by deleting and reinstalling the app. 

Headache today from all the dumb people...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

The app gave me trouble after upgrading to ios7 and I solved it by deleting and reinstalling the app. 

Headache today from all the dumb people...
~Kim~
1 redfoot (Rosie)
3 dogs (Dante, Prince, Ellie)
2 gerbils (Apogee, Perigee)

Rosie's Enclosure Pics: http://tinyurl.com/RosieEnclosure

Ya, I've tried it...


----------



## sibi

Kim, who's giving you trouble? Maybe you can call Sarah and borrow her husband and friends. I hear they make offers you can't refuse


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Just people that can't do math or understand common sense. I don't think there's hope for them lol. 

Example: person has 4 rolls of toilet paper for $4 and the rolls were damaged so they wanted to exchange it for another pack. Next pack we had was 15 rolls for $12 so I put the $4 towards the 15 pack and took an extra $2 as a "sorry for the damaged goods" and she walks off happy. Later she calls back saying she got ripped off because she returned $4 of toilet paper and still had to pay $6 for the replacement. I explained she got over 3x the amount for less than half cost and she was like... But I got ripped off on the price.i said, you were buying 4 rolls for $1 a roll now you paid less than 50 cents a roll and don't have to buy again for as long and she was confused. 

And that's why our economy is doomed...


And that's why I leave work with a headache...


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I gave Rosie some fresh sphagnum moss in her enclosure and I thought she escaped! Nope, just hiding out


----------



## Kerryann

RosieRedfoot said:


> Just people that can't do math or understand common sense. I don't think there's hope for them lol.
> 
> Example: person has 4 rolls of toilet paper for $4 and the rolls were damaged so they wanted to exchange it for another pack. Next pack we had was 15 rolls for $12 so I put the $4 towards the 15 pack and took an extra $2 as a "sorry for the damaged goods" and she walks off happy. Later she calls back saying she got ripped off because she returned $4 of toilet paper and still had to pay $6 for the replacement. I explained she got over 3x the amount for less than half cost and she was like... But I got ripped off on the price.i said, you were buying 4 rolls for $1 a roll now you paid less than 50 cents a roll and don't have to buy again for as long and she was confused.
> 
> And that's why our economy is doomed...
> 
> 
> And that's why I leave work with a headache...





Thank goodness I don't work with the general public. Though last year mikey about had it with a girl at Meijer which is like a more local walmart. The holiday decorations were 75 percent off. The cashier took off 50 percent and then Mikey said well it's actually 75 now. She proceeded to take off another 25 percent. Mike did the math for her over and over and over. The people in line were laughing because she just kept disagreeing and becoming angry thinking he was scamming her. The decorations we were buying were almost 200 dollars. So then she dropped it to 100 and then to 75. Finally she called a manager over who agreed with her math. Mike was like put them back and we left. He was extra hateful for the rest of the day. It happens so much. I don't think most people can do math anymore now that calculators are on everything.
I gave myself a bleach high. I was cleaning out the camper and got a little bleach happy. I cant wait to go.


----------



## sibi

Yeah, they can breath so good under that stuff. That's why they bury themselves in it. That was funny about the toilet paper. Didn't she realize that the 4 rolls she originally bought she had in her possession, plus she had over 10 more rolls for $2? Was she on drugs? I bet she was on something lol.


RosieRedfoot said:


> I gave Rosie some fresh sphagnum moss in her enclosure and I thought she escaped! Nope, just hiding out


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I don't think she was on anything unless the drug called ignorance is being pumped into the water supply. Lol


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



sibi said:


> Yeah, they can breath so good under that stuff. That's why they bury themselves in it. That was funny about the toilet paper. Didn't she realize that the 4 rolls she originally bought she had in her possession, plus she had over 10 more rolls for $2? Was she on drugs? I bet she was on something lol.
> 
> 
> RosieRedfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gave Rosie some fresh sphagnum moss in her enclosure and I thought she escaped! Nope, just hiding out
Click to expand...


Some people would rather just keep trying to get more or Are oblivious.
Eek the ghosts are back in my chase.


----------



## sibi

That's a hoot Kim. So, is there a drug for ignorance? LOL When the store clerk can't figure out a 75% discount, and the manager agrees with the clerk, that's BAD LOL


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Look at this on eBay:

HOVA-BATOR Thermal Air Egg Incubator 1602N

http://bit.ly/15nJGJR


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



sibi said:


> That's a hoot Kim. So, is there a drug for ignorance? LOL When the store clerk can't figure out a 75% discount, and the manager agrees with the clerk, that's BAD LOL



I thought Mike who is not so patient or tolerant was going to lose his cool. I think he was too horrified to lose it.


----------



## sibi

Cowboy, that looks too good to be true! Did you put a bid in for it? Btw, would this be for the pancakes?


Cowboy_Ken said:


> Look at this on eBay:
> 
> HOVA-BATOR Thermal Air Egg Incubator 1602N
> 
> http://bit.ly/15nJGJR


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

sibi said:


> Cowboy, that looks too good to be true! Did you put a bid in for it? Btw, would this be for the pancakes?



It's a good price. I've got one already here waiting for eggs. The pancakes I may have another 2-3.5 months wait on. I bought mine on eBay. I only buy from sellers that have good recent feed back. I typically will wait until there only remain a few seconds left on the auction, then I post my highest bid. I typically get what I'm after for much less than my maximum bid.


----------



## sibi

Well, if I were going to breed, I may have gone for it. But, the more I see sullies needing rescue, the less I want to bring more into this world.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

This seller has sold 59 items and has nothing but positive feed back.


I would like to offer captive bred russians at wild caught prices.


----------



## sibi

What's the difference in price? I don't know what a wild caught Russian would cost. I know what a CB cost, but not a WC.


Cowboy_Ken said:


> This seller has sold 59 items and has nothing but positive feed back.
> 
> 
> I would like to offer captive bred russians at wild caught prices.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I see W.C. selling for $75-85.00.


----------



## sibi

Why would they be cheaper than CB?



Cowboy_Ken said:


> I see W.C. selling for $75-85.00.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

sibi said:


> Why would they be cheaper than CB?



Typically, WC are cheaper than cb due to a number of factors. No real work involved, easier to catch than breed, less overhead.


----------



## sibi

a
Also, wouldn't wc ha e more problems with parasites and worms?


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> a
> Also, wouldn't wc ha e more problems with parasites and worms?



That's not always true. Just as buying from a breeder does not always make them "healthier".


----------



## Yvonne G

This thread just moves right along.

Hello everyone.

I'm getting the winter stuff ready for bringing in the tortoises that don't have heated sheds. This next 7 day period shows night temps in the upper 50'sF.

I'm getting a baby tortoise from one of our members - hasn't been shipped yet - and I have to prepare a tort table for that one.

My GPP that I got from Tom 3 years ago are now big enough to be on the ground with the big guys - so no more tort table for them.

I've got everything set up on timers, so it should be fairly easy to monitor lights and heat from now on.

I usually work all October bringing in plants and animals because by halloween we will have our fist frost. But I'm thinking it's going to get cold earlier this year.


----------



## Thalatte

Good lordy. I recieved a call last night from a guy who has a friend whose sister (in law?) has 8 baby (13 week) tortoises that they want me to take or they will be releasing them in the desert. So I sadi yes but I have no idea where I am going to put 8 baby torts.


ps. Hi cowboy how you been?

Yvonne what is a GPP?


----------



## sibi

I think you're right,Yvonne. I was told that this year cold weather will come early. While I was hating the heat here in Florida, I hate the cold even more. I'm not looking forward to this winter, and my sullies will be spending the winter in their new, heated shed! Baby Runt stays in the house, though.


Thalatte, what kind of baby torts are they? For now, because they are babies, you can put them all in a huge rubber tub with plenty of hides and saucers of water. Then worry about them later.


----------



## Yvonne G

Gpp is Geochelone pardalis pardalis - South African leopard tortoise.

8 baby tortoises don't take up much room. And you can adopt them out in 2's. That's what I've always done. Baby tortoises (I'm assuming desert tortoises) are pretty fragile, and chances are one of them won't make it. But two babies together helps get them to eat - competition for the food.


----------



## Kerryann

I want to see pics of the baby 
I can't wait to leave for vacation.
I'm over stuffed from eating Brussels sprouts... Eh gad..
I have the torts a nice long soak and cleaned their homes. So Betty dropped a deuce tonight that was more leafy than normal. I have been feeding her and hens out of the garden. Could it be the hibiscus leaves? Her other poops were normal and Henry had no leafy drop offs.


----------



## sibi

Kerryann, I think that when torts poop out half digested leaves, they may be having stomach problems. Keep an eye on that.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Thalatte said:


> Good lordy. I recieved a call last night from a guy who has a friend whose sister (in law?) has 8 baby (13 week) tortoises that they want me to take or they will be releasing them in the desert. So I sadi yes but I have no idea where I am going to put 8 baby torts.
> 
> 
> ps. Hi cowboy how you been?
> 
> Yvonne what is a GPP?





I've been alright. This whole thing of working onsite as compared to my home office is not all it's cracked up to be. I had an employee angry at me for giving him a yearly wage increase of $1000! Finally, it was bothersome and no longer entertaining, so I told him to just man up and refuse it, and I'd take it into consideration next year. That shut him down. So do you have any idea yet the type of baby tortoises these are?


----------



## Jacqui

You can send a couple of babies to me!  Seriously I just realized the other day, this is the first year going into winter that I don't have any hatchlings to deal with. I haven't even bought any this year, I must be sick huh? 

I can't say I haven't spent money on enclosure things however.  Yesterday I planted 6 grape vines, 7 althea/rose of sharon bushes, and 2 plum trees. I have 5 roses sitting in the holes that are dug, just waiting for me to get them planted. I am trying to get a few planted each day of the clearance plants I have bought and have waited for this seasonal cool down to plant. I hope they are all in by Halloween. 

Jeff's student is off the truck and spending the week in classes/testing so hopefully he graduates and Jeff makes a bonus off of him. Jeff also has a new company truck (I mean new like 35,000 miles on it and a 2014). I can't wait to see it, he has a hard time trying to explain the color to me but it sounds like another burgandy type truck. Just a few more weeks til he comes home for his Drs appts. 

Ken how much did he think he should be getting?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

If he doesn't want the extra grand I'm sure any of us on here would be more than willing to put it to good use 

I'm glad today I wasn't called in. They told me I might be and so I set my alarm early just so I could come in if needed and got no call so I fell back asleep for an extra 2 hours. 

I washed the dogs beds yesterday to cut down on doggy odor and I kept clogging the lint trap. I shook out the beds and vacuumed them first too. 

Here's what I got when I moved my one lab's crate:


----------



## Thalatte

No ideas what the babies are yet as I am still waiting to hear back from the person on when I can come get them. I think I will call today to see if I can get this moving.

I dont think I would adopt them out until they were about 6in since they then would be of good size and have better prospects right?

Ken you can give me a $1000 a year! I wouldnt mind at all!

If they arent a gopherous species I will probably be posting an ad on here for homes for them.


Rosie: if you shave the dog bald you dont have that issue!


----------



## Kerryann

We are half way there. I'm so excited. This is our big trip of the year. Here's our set up


----------



## RosieRedfoot

You can't shave labs... They still shed and it can permanently destroy the way their undercoat grows and make it require constant brushing. Changing seasons just mean tons more shedding. 

Prince the yellow lab sheds twice as bad though... 

Got the house assessment results and it's assessed a few grand over our buying price. So that's good news.


----------



## Thalatte

Kerryann said:


> We are half way there. I'm so excited. This is our big trip of the year. Here's our set up



Nice!


----------



## Jacqui

Kim, that reminds me of when I was in the semitruck with our lab mix and I would move out the things behind the front seats to clean.  I think labs shed more then almost any other dog I know.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Yeah.. And I have about 160 pounds of labs that shed non stop... Which is why I want to rip up the carpet and go for wood/laminate...


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



RosieRedfoot said:


> You can't shave labs... They still shed and it can permanently destroy the way their undercoat grows and make it require constant brushing. Changing seasons just mean tons more shedding.
> 
> Prince the yellow lab sheds twice as bad though...
> 
> Got the house assessment results and it's assessed a few grand over our buying price. So that's good news.



Awesome news
I have the Dyson lithium battery operated hand held vacuums on each floor to avoid looking like an episode of animal hoarders. I have one lab but she had allergies and sheds like she's a herd of dogs.


----------



## Thalatte

Yes! my Condo is all tile and while its easier to clean it is kinda gross seeing how much dog hair is just sitting there. I sweep twice a day on weekdays and 4times a day on weekends and there is still soooooo much hair.


----------



## pugsandkids

Umm, I'm still lusting after the GPPs. But no more torts until I have the proper outdoor set up. My guys are gonna have to be in big boxes again this winter...I want them out year round. 

Dog fur is a constant in my life, wouldn't feel right with out it ;-)

I'm at the dentist right now....


Kerryann, have fun! It looks like a blast


----------



## Jacqui

I hope it's just for a check up. Just thinking about it is making my teeth start to hurt.


----------



## pugsandkids

No...I've been writing off pain as TMJ for a while now. I like my dentist, love his staff (friends of mine) I just don't make time for me ;-)


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



pugsandkids said:


> Umm, I'm still lusting after the GPPs. But no more torts until I have the proper outdoor set up. My guys are gonna have to be in big boxes again this winter...I want them out year round.
> 
> Dog fur is a constant in my life, wouldn't feel right with out it ;-)
> 
> I'm at the dentist right now....
> 
> 
> Kerryann, have fun! It looks like a blast





Right in line with that... You will all be jealous of my huge buns. 
I have maple and vanilla frosting too. A friend in Sault Ste Marie owns a pizza shop that makes foot around size cinnamon buns. I got a special order.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Looks tasty! I had chocolate caramel hazelnut ice cream. 

I had laminate and vinyl floors before and while I did have fur tumbleweeds I prefer that to dog smelling fur filled carpet. The carpet we do rip up will be used to cover the tiered seating in our eventual movie theater room.


----------



## Jacqui

The roll looks yummy!


----------



## Kerryann

I only have carpet in the rooms I shut off from the dogs and I still have the carpets cleaned twice a year. 
Why do labs smell like a hot sack of fritos?




Jacqui said:


> The roll looks yummy!



I will take a pic with the maple frosting


----------



## Jacqui

I tell ya what, you can have the roll and I will take the frosting. How's that for a plan?


----------



## sibi

Oh no you don't Jacqui. I've got the frosting covered


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Lol they just do from the funk tastic oils they produce to be water dogs. Although my one lab is afraid of water... 

It's humid and hot here so they smell even more ripe. Plus today's been rainy so they haven't even been let out on the carpet. Hot rancid Fritos mixed with wet dog.


----------



## sibi

Wow Kim, that must smell rancid! I think when you move into your new home, I'll wait to visit you until you get wood.floors put in


You're sure the carpets won't stink up the theatre room? I mean, how are you gonna put carpet on chairs after all kinds of things got dragged onto it, you know, our shoes step on crap, saliva, mold, regurgitation of all sorts, bacteria infested puddles, must I go on? Then, we come into our house with those shoes and drag all that filth onto our carpets. If it were me, I'd throw the carpet out. But, you're not me. But, you do what you want. It's your first, new, wonderful house



RosieRedfoot said:


> Looks tasty! I had chocolate caramel hazelnut ice cream.
> 
> I had laminate and vinyl floors before and while I did have fur tumbleweeds I prefer that to dog smelling fur filled carpet. The carpet we do rip up will be used to cover the tiered seating in our eventual movie theater room.


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> I mean, how are you gonna put carpet on chairs after all kinds of things got dragged onto it, you know, our shoes step on crap, saliva, mold, regurgitation of all sorts, bacteria infested puddles, must I go on?



Oh don't stop now, your doing so great!!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

The carpets in that place are new and they don't have any pets. It's the carpets here that have gone through kids, numerous pets, etc. (Nail polish in one room, a hole in the carpet to the subfloor in the next, then cigarette burns near the window) 

Since the carpets are only about a year old there and they were an older couple with no pets we're leaving the carpet in the bedrooms and stairs and just redoing flooring on the main level and using those pieces from the very unused front parlor room.


Also been looking at fixing up the curb appeal (while I have my brother as back breaking manual labor, that is) and I know a lot of you do gardening and such so I'd like input on that as well. 

This is the front of the house:





This is something I found online as an idea... We like the portico and more natural-ish landscaping. The front stairs have really no rain protection so if stuck standing out there or have a package delivered then it's in the rain. So we like the idea of the portico to cover the front steps and add architectural interest.


----------



## Jacqui

I like little porches too. Could do a wide walkway which does a curve to the driveway but down lower, closer to the street like 1/3 of the way down. Using big flat stones (can't recall what they call them). Still can keep the little walk going to the garage.

Is the yard at a steep enough slope you might want to think about layering the yard?


----------



## Thalatte

flagstones!

And it looks like you need a large turtle pond just below the tree


----------



## RosieRedfoot

There's plenty of room for torts/ponds out back. This is a view of the yard about 1/3 out into the yard facing the back patio/garage exit. The windows belong to the living room and dining and kitchen. 






Thinking of having the dog's area be out from the garage (use the garage essentially as a mudroom entrance for the dogs since it goes garage, stairs into living room) and leave the patio for human use. Thinking on the left side of the patio area to do a tortoise pen so I can view it from the patio as well as from the kitchen windows.


----------



## Thalatte

I like those ideas but you can still have a pond out front!
Or better yet! Fence it in and more Tortoises! Just think a house surrounded by torts!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Can't forget about Rosie 





Someone before suggested doing the door red to make it stand out, I did a very "quality" photo shop to see how it looks:






Then more plant ideas:






Open to input/suggestions, or just ooh'ing and aah'ing is fine too.


----------



## Thalatte

WHy do you have a room just for a frog?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

FROG = "finished room over garage"


----------



## Thalatte

oh darn...I was thinking you had a massive frog living in a greenhouse room.


----------



## Jacqui

A pond out front would be meaning neighborhood kids would be over "visiting". Then you have to think liability.  I could see a fountain or better yet, a disappearing water feature.

I have to admit that me, as a lover of moving streams, that's what I would be doing with the front yard and a whole bunch of money.  Not practcal for Kim who is not rolling in the dough.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Might eventually add a pond type thing but out back where we can sit on the patio to enjoy it and also not have neighbor lurkers.


----------



## Yvonne G

Isn't it fun getting a new house ready? I used to love moving house. But I'm here in this one to stay. Now I just need to do some cleaning.


----------



## sibi

That front yard is great for layering stones and plants. I've always wanted a front like that. If you want to just start small, I would do two or three layers and see how you like that. That FROG room was pretty funny can you superimpose a rock garden coming down the slop of your front yard with Photoshop? That would be awesome! Btw, the red door isn't the right color red. It should be like cranberry darker red. That red looks terrible against the blue shutters.


----------



## Yvonne G

Good morning, everyone!

I've been putting off going outside to do my chores because it's so darned cold out there!!! We went FROM the middle of summer to COLD in one fell swoop.

The past few days I've been hurrying up and getting the baby tortoise's winter digs ready. Just managed to get it finished yesterday...well, I have one more to do, but that one is still at the breeder, so I have a bit of a reprieve in getting his digs ready.

I've read all the Forum, moderated all the moderation, and there's no reason I can't get off my dead you-know-what and get outside.

BUT...


*IT'S COLD OUT THERE!!!!!*


----------



## sibi

I don't do "cold." Can't, my joints would lock up. We're still getting high eights here in Florida. Thay will continue until, well, it can continue until the end of the year. The only difference are the morning and evening temps. That will be a chilly 60's after Oct.


----------



## Yvonne G

We usually have nice day time weather here until around the end of October. Must be that pesky el Nino out in the ocean that's causing it to be so cold.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm with Yvonne. Suddenly it has turned cold in these parts. And rainy. We are expected to get 2"-4" of rain by Saturday night and that front will be camped out for the entire weekend. The mountains are fixin on getting 5"-10" of rain in that same time. Cold, dreary,and wet.


----------



## sibi

Wow, don't want to be there right now. Loving Florida right now.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Yeah, I know the red isn't right but I was using paint and being lazy and my options were fire engine red or burgundy, lol. Might re-paint the shutters/garage door anyway to give a fresh look. 

Here's about what a landscaper suggested for the space (forgive the shoddy sketch)







The grey blobs are flagstones as a path to the front for guests, then a colorful tree to break up the yard and obscure the garage. Rows of perennials and annuals for year round color with things like azaleas and rhododendrons. 

I didn't do the sketch, but I think it would greatly improve the curb appeal. 

Cooler weather indeed. It's cooled down to 70's here during the day (maybe high of 80) and nights are down to high 50's. Funny that I say 80 is what it's cooled down to, lol.


----------



## sibi

Nice! I like it. Make sure some big sto es are in between those rows of plants.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Yeah. Won't be doing any planting till probably April or May 2014 just because want to wait till last frost as well as recoup from the fence/floor debt.


----------



## Thalatte

That would be very pretty!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Got back from the vet with Dante. He's in perfect health (other than some minor tartar) and they were like, "how old is he, 3 or 4?" I'm like, "no he's 6 since I've had him about 4.5 years and got him as a fully grown adult." They were amazed he's aging that well, and how good of condition he's in. Don't tell the other dogs but Dante's my favorite furkid


----------



## Jacqui

See that's what I was tryin' to explain to do with the walk.


----------



## pugsandkids

So much fun stuff to do with that yard! 
Just had to pop in and share the newest puppy pic from his breeder...



Oo, and our storm clouds today...


----------



## reatrocity

Sooo adorable!!  They can be such good dogs as well. I love big dogs but I doubt I'll ever own one, I think Leia (my Boston Terrier) already sees herself as a big dog as it is.


----------



## sibi

Hi, just decided to pop my head in. You won't believe what I did today. I took the ladder and climbed the roof and my husband handed me my blower. I stood on my roof and blew all the debris and leaves. People could see me up there with the blower, and probably thought that I was crazy. Here I am, over 60 years old, too heavy to be up there, blowing leaves. I could have called someone to do it for me, but I was feeling energetic today. I then blew all the leaves off my patio and walkways. I cleared out the carport, then took a shower, made stir fried veggies and falafil, along with wild salmon steak. Now, I sit here viewing posts and feeling soooo much pain all over, I doubt I'll be able to move tomorrow! How about that for a day?


----------



## pugsandkids

What a day Sibi, nice job!


----------



## sibi

Yeah, the back looks great, the front and carport area look great, and I'm satisfied, even though I feel like a truck ran over me


pugsandkids said:


> What a day Sibi, nice job!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sibi, that's the feeling of satisfaction.


----------



## sibi

Yeap, my patio and carport had not been cared for in 10 months (since the heart attack)! My hubby was cutting and trimming trees and shrubs. I wouldn't let my husband go on the roof because he's even bigger than I am, and I fear he'd fall. I'm more flexible, but he's like has two left feet.

[/font]


Cowboy_Ken said:


> ni
> Sibi, that's the feeling of satisfaction.


----------



## Kerryann

You guys didn't chat enough to entertain me for my seven hour ride home. I'm about 4 hours from home and 2 hours still from my dogs. Mikes parents are two hours north of us. Being in the wilderness was great. I have pics I'll post later. ,
Kim your house is super cute. What I did for my landscaping was buying my perennials at home depot and lowes from their clearance racks. I got a lot of flowers and bushes that way. Mostly they are healthy but not flowering, our they took a frost but are alive. I got a dwarf Korean lilac bush for 3 dollars. I also got four rose bushes. 
Sibi, it's great to hear you are so energetic.


----------



## Jacqui

My favorite thing about this time of year is the fall clearance sale on plants.  Yesterday, I planted five rose bushes that I had bought at this great Garden Center. You know the type, they have beautiful big plants, but the price is kinda high? Each of these was priced at $25-30, but were on clearance for $5 each.

These five climbing roses are going onto what will be a fence line that runs between my neighbor and I. The main purpase of it is to create a living cover between the backyard (tortoise zone) and the street. I am still debating if I am going to put in a wooden trellis for each one. If I do, it'll most likely be painted bright blue like my house to tie it in and to add a splash of color (I love color  ).

Sibi sounds like yesterday was a great day for you! How's Runt?

Have you missed your four legged kids, KerryAnn?


----------



## pugsandkids

Can't wait to see pictures of the trek!

The north part of our state was hit by a big storm, I'm wondering how Cowboy and his crew fared. Down where I am we just got boring rain, not even enough to overflow my yet to be cleared gutters. 

A chill day for us, hubby and oldest are up north (Ducks game last night, Timbers game today!) I tried to take my younger two boys out to a nice dinner last night, youngest spiked a fever while we were waiting for food. So we took it to go, watched movies at home cuddled up in blankets and dogs. Now I'm trying to drum up some of Sibis energy to accomplish something, anything, at all...


This pic sums up our day so far...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We've had a great deal of rain up here with some very entertaining winds and gusts, but our power is still on and I don't think we had so much as a flicker. Later this afternoon, round 2 of this storm hits, and the weather guessers are saying it'll be bigger and stronger than round 1. We'll see. So I've been almost productive, I reposted on Craigslist an earlier posting that I think we all should post in our own area. Here's the link; http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/pet/4099081323.html


----------



## pugsandkids

I'm glad you hear you are doing well up there. The wind picks up periodically down here, but nothing huge yet. 
I love the CL add, what a great idea!


----------



## Kerryann

Here are some pics 

























Jacqui said:


> My favorite thing about this time of year is the fall clearance sale on plants.  Yesterday, I planted five rose bushes that I had bought at this great Garden Center. You know the type, they have beautiful big plants, but the price is kinda high? Each of these was priced at $25-30, but were on clearance for $5 each.
> 
> These five climbing roses are going onto what will be a fence line that runs between my neighbor and I. The main purpase of it is to create a living cover between the backyard (tortoise zone) and the street. I am still debating if I am going to put in a wooden trellis for each one. If I do, it'll most likely be painted bright blue like my house to tie it in and to add a splash of color (I love color  ).
> 
> Sibi sounds like yesterday was a great day for you! How's Runt?
> 
> Have you missed your four legged kids, KerryAnn?



I missed all of my fur and shelled babies so much. After some pets for the dogs and the a few slices of tomato for the torts and I am back in everyone's good graces.


----------



## pugsandkids

Beautiful, how's your back after all of that?


----------



## Kerryann

pugsandkids said:


> Beautiful, how's your back after all of that?



Fantastic 
Actually the JK aka four door wrangler rides like a cadillac.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Sadly our plants never really go on clearance like they did in more northern places since growing season is year round. Like right now it's time to plant mums and pansies and bulbs.


I worked all weekend and I swear it was crazy central... Like rude people, crazy insane people, people nearly getting in fights over people cutting in line, and so on. So glad to have tomorrow off!


----------



## Jacqui

RosieRedfoot said:


> Like right now it's time to plant mums and pansies and bulbs.



Oh here too!


----------



## sibi

Good Morning everyone!!! I feel so satisfied now. Jacqui, Baby Runt is doing fine. She's isn't straining or constipated any more. Thanks for asking. Btw, she's almost 4 pounds, and when she reaches 5 pounds, I will change her name. I will start a thread to help with names to pick for her. 

Kerryann, those are some beautiful pics of fall. I miss that. Thanks for sharing.

Kim, we get those kinds of sales here in Florida. Roses and other plants go on sale for $5. And, we are a. All year round planting state. Oh, and I got big mums plants for $1.50 each. I got about 10 plants in yellow and white.


----------



## Kerryann

Bettys poops seem to be better. I wonder if I threw her off with so much garden food. I added some lettuce back into her diet. If she still has issues tomorrow I will take her to the vet. I also need to file her beak since it could be causing her eating issues. I have been not cutting her food too to try to get her to trim it herself with her rocks but she's spoiled and wont do it herself.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I always kills mums so I don't bother even if they are on clearance.. Here the mums are $12 a plant until they're looking scraggly and it's too cold at night for them. Roses never seem to go on sale. I want these few hibiscus to go on sale but they're still $25 each which is ridiculous. In spring time they do have a large garden sale at the farmer's market so I plan on going back for that to get plants cheaper. A lot of times they'll make deals with you if you buy in larger quantities. 

I cleaned the dog yard today and sprayed it down with Odoban since it was smelling like a port-o-potty out there. I also raked the dog yard, cleaned my car (getting tiny woven-in dog hairs out of the back seats was fun), did some laundry, re-stained the coffee table top, cleaned the garage, and gathered up recycling and put it in the bin. Dishes still need to be put away and laundry folded but not too shabby for a day off! Thinking I may take my car to the carwash and fill up gas since it's under $3 a gallon here!


I should also mention we drove by the future house the other night on our way past to run errands and at the end of one of the nearby cul-de-sacs we noticed a trail that leads to a small pond where another family was walking their dog to. I bet our labs will be happy!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kim,
Sounds a little over productive for a day off!!! I made the final touches
on the bigger sulcata outdoor heated house and got it situated. Like the ancient 
Egyptians, I used my riding mower and a come-a-long to drag it to its
final location. Currently it's 61f outside but in the box, it's a toasty 91f. Stanley,
Mikita, and the un-named female are all snuggled in and toasty. 
Weather wise, we're breaking 140 year old records for the month of September. 
The wind hasn't done too much in our neck of the woods, but it has played hell 
in other areas. And the Ducks just keep on keepin' on with stomping opposing teams
Into the ground. Life is good other than the reality bits.


The September record we're breaking is for rainfall totals. We're close to 5"!


----------



## Kerryann

We have had an insane amount of rain too. My plants didn't do so fabulous this year.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

September rain fall has been mainly in the last 48 hours.


----------



## sibi

Wow, I think everywhere there are records breaking. Here in Florida, we've had more rain this summer than ever before. And I predict that we're gonna have the longest, coldest winter on record everywhere. How about that?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

The â€œOld Farmers Almanac" says frigid cold, intense cold for basically the 
entire counter this winter. That said, the Almanac is accurate about 35% 
if the time. But I like the mindless trivia and stories contained therein.


----------



## pugsandkids

Cowboy_Ken said:


> The â€œOld Farmers Almanac" says frigid cold, intense cold for basically the
> entire counter this winter. That said, the Almanac is accurate about 35%
> if the time. But I like the mindless trivia and stories contained therein.



And, Crater Lake got their first snow a month early. A real snowfall too, they had to plow the roads!
We never did get that storm down here. I'm a little disappointed, but don't want anything too destructive.
Hubby, oldest boy, and youngest boy, are sick. So middle boy and I made dinner. Gumbo in the crockpot, it turned out delicious. Took my youngest pug for an evening walk, have to get in the habit for when puppy joins us.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sarah, didn't some of your men-folk head this way this last weekend?


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Wow, I think everywhere there are records breaking. Here in Florida, we've had more rain this summer than ever before. And I predict that we're gonna have the longest, coldest winter on record everywhere. How about that?



 I vote no......... short and warm winter is what I want. 
I am still up working. My tummy hurts and my brain hurts too.
Oh but in good news I got honeycrisps for 99 cents a lb. Did I mention they are organic and locally grown here in Michigan? mmmmm I just had an apple.


----------



## pugsandkids

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sarah, didn't some of your men-folk head this way this last weekend?



They did, Autzen on Saturday, then PG&E Park on Sunday. They came home wet, sick, exhausted, and giddy about all the fun they had


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

They did, Autzen on Saturday, then PG&E Park on Sunday. They came home wet, sick, exhausted, and giddy about all the fun they had

Lucky them! On the way to PGE park, they could have stopped and said hi. Sorta. Out of the way butâ€¦


----------



## pugsandkids

Cowboy_Ken said:


> They did, Autzen on Saturday, then PG&E Park on Sunday. They came home wet, sick, exhausted, and giddy about all the fun they had
> 
> Lucky them! On the way to PGE park, they could have stopped and said hi. Sorta. Out of the way butâ€¦



They said it was pretty much 30mph everytime they were on the 5. Lots of standing water.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yup. It's been kinda crappy. I'm enjoying looking at my remote temp gauge that's in the tortoise shed and seeing it read 89.6f while it's 50.3f outside. It's nice knowing the big kids are all snug.


----------



## Kerryann

Eek it's early.... I wanna start here in this warm bed.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

This time of year here is the best... Can open the windows at night to let in the cool 50-60 degree air and it still gets up to 75 during the day and rarely rains. Plus the fall colors are starting to pop up! Oh and the fair starts like next week so fatty food ahoy! Lol


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I couldn't fancy pretend chat going for 24 hours so I figured I best post to eliminate that from happening. Where is everyone?


----------



## Jacqui

Walking around my yard taking in the flowers and sadly warning them that Sat night temps will only be in the mid 30s, so many of them will be no longer among the living by Sunday morning.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We're only dropping into the mid-low 40's here so it's just enough to bruise the roses and increase the bitterness of the dandelions. 


Cowboy Ken

6 Sulcatas
8 Russians
2 Pancakes
1 Uro
7 Cats
1 Syko Dog
1 Wonderful Wife


----------



## Jacqui

We have had a few of those nights already, too.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Have I mentioned its been raining buckets here as well as strong wind gusts? The vineyards were working overtime to get the grapes in before the storm hit to protect the harvest. Huge lights setup for picking at night even. 


Cowboy Ken

6 Sulcatas
8 Russians
2 Pancakes
1 Uro
7 Cats
1 Syko Dog
1 Wonderful Wife


----------



## Jacqui

Speaking of wind, I think I have put off long enough going out and facing our strong winds to try to get some paint onto a few yard items (not just on me   ).


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I've been working lots. Guess there's talk amongst the management of giving me a higher up position. Basically assistant front end manager. Just in time for the holidays... Whee Black Friday is going to be sooooo much fun *insert sarcasm*

My boyfriend's family comes into town in 3 days so I'll probably be MIA more. They wanted to go see some sites but with the whole congress vs senate head butting it ruins plans of visiting national monuments/parks/museums. 

Thankfully our house loan is unaffected by the govt hoopla since it is a conventional loan with a local bank. The seller did all the repairs (only cost $500) and everything is on track!

I left a letter for the landlord (he works odd hours so seeing him face to face is rare) that we were breaking our lease 3 months early and basically he said he'll miss us as tenants and congrats, no penalties or anything. Good ole southern hospitality I guess. Oh, and the fact that we always paid rent on time and didn't trash the place...


----------



## Kerryann

That all sounds like awesome news


----------



## sibi

Good Morning everyone! I've had some bout of fibromyalgia this week, probably because of the weather. Congrats Kim on a possible promotion. With more responsibility comes more headaches. But, you're young and can handle it. How's everyone else?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Thanks!

So I gave Rosie a tropical fruit medley for breakfast and once she smelled that mango/papaya she came sprinting soo fast out of hiding. Every person I meet that hasn't met a tortoise thinks they're so slow... until I show them a hungry redfoot after a piece of fruit!

I'm happy I only have 2 more days of work before his family arrives. I'm looking forward to having a mini vacation away from the craziness that has been work. The people this week have just been awful and I guess it's prep for the holiday season or something.


----------



## sibi

Kim, your landlord was really nice to not charge you for breaking the lease. When I rented a house years ago, I broke the lease to buy my house, and the rental management wanted us to continue paying rent until they were able to rent it out. I only had 2 months left, and I refused. Don't you know, despite that I got the house professionally cleaned and left the house better than when I got in, they reported our failure to pay rent to the credit agency. They not only had the entire deposit, and they were able to rent it out immediately, they still reported it to the credit bureau. It didn't matter anyway, it it never affected our credit rating! What a mean and vicious thing to do. So, yes, you are fortunate indeed.


----------



## Kerryann

I had a realllllllllllllllllly bad start to the day but a ray of sunshine entered my office and I realized how he lifts my spirits.  No.. it's nothing weird. It's wonderful when you have someone who is like that. I can't even be gloomy gloomy storm cloud with him in the office. His happiness is contagious... no no.. it's not my intern. I dont think I saw him today.
Oh and I haven't worked out in a month and I ate like.. well a person.. the last week and I didn't gain any weight.

Sibi I am sorry your not feeling well.


----------



## pugsandkids

I've got my 60s and 70s playlist going. Making dinner and dancing around ;-)

Hubby had a sleep apnea test and got results today. Basically we knew his hearts not great, now we know his lungs are in the same boat. He's being referred to a pulmonary specialist. He's got a lot of polyps and swelling in his throat, so we are looking at surgeries and biopsies. It's a little scary, after his heart attack I used to call him my little time bomb. Today was a reminder for both of us. 

He's gotten a ton of yard work done though, super helpful in preparing for puppy. I asked about holding off for a few months, he's really eager to get a big dog in the house. More so now I think...


We never really got any of that storm Ken had some of. It's been gorgeous lately. Blue sky, with just enough chill in the air. Old dogs don't want to go out in the cold. It's gonna be an interesting winter!


----------



## sibi

wow, Sarah, I didn't know you hubby was so sick. I ha e why he has minus the polyps in the throat. Is he diabetic? Hope you get that dog house done.

Kerryann, isn't it wonderful to find such people that can lift up your day especially when you're having such a crappy day? So, who was he?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

One year since I weighed/measured Rosie. She's gone from 7.2oz to 15.3oz! And 3.75" scl to 5.1". She's about 3.5 years old so I wonder when she'll finally be a pound. 

Very lucky regarding the landlord and very grateful too!


I should say one year since I officially measured her scl AND weight.


Oh and our loan was officially approved! Yay! Plus the seller did all the repairs and a few extra.


----------



## pugsandkids

RosieRedfoot said:


> One year since I weighed/measured Rosie. She's gone from 7.2oz to 15.3oz! And 3.75" scl to 5.1". She's about 3.5 years old so I wonder when she'll finally be a pound.
> 
> Very lucky regarding the landlord and very grateful too!
> 
> 
> I should say one year since I officially measured her scl AND weight.
> 
> 
> Oh and our loan was officially approved! Yay! Plus the seller did all the repairs and a few extra.






All great news!


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> wow, Sarah, I didn't know you hubby was so sick. I ha e why he has minus the polyps in the throat. Is he diabetic? Hope you get that dog house done.
> 
> Kerryann, isn't it wonderful to find such people that can lift up your day especially when you're having such a crappy day? So, who was he?



He is a coworker.  Mike thinks I want him to be my work husband.


----------



## pugsandkids

Kerryann said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow, Sarah, I didn't know you hubby was so sick. I ha e why he has minus the polyps in the throat. Is he diabetic? Hope you get that dog house done.
> 
> Kerryann, isn't it wonderful to find such people that can lift up your day especially when you're having such a crappy day? So, who was he?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is a coworker.  Mike thinks I want him to be my work husband.
Click to expand...


We call those "backup spouses" funny thing my hubby has a few backup wives, I'm not really allowed a back up hubby ;-)


----------



## Kerryann

pugsandkids said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow, Sarah, I didn't know you hubby was so sick. I ha e why he has minus the polyps in the throat. Is he diabetic? Hope you get that dog house done.
> 
> Kerryann, isn't it wonderful to find such people that can lift up your day especially when you're having such a crappy day? So, who was he?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is a coworker.  Mike thinks I want him to be my work husband.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We call those "backup spouses" funny thing my hubby has a few backup wives, I'm not really allowed a back up hubby ;-)
Click to expand...


I'd love to have him as a work husband but I already have one. I am not sure work polygamy is legal.   Mike only has one girl at his office and actually he said she is rather manish so she gets along well with the boys. I asked him if she is now his work wife and he said that he's not sure she can be a work wife since she's one of the boys.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

What happened to the last few posts...? I posted earlier and it's gone now.


----------



## Kerryann

I thought maybe a worm hole was stealing all of our normal chatters. 
I took my Mom out for dinner and to a brewery. She loved it. 
I got get an artifact from an abandoned mine on my trip and she loved it. In late August sheer asked me to take her to a benefit for her birthday so I didn't have to try to come up with a present but what I picked her up for free tickled her pink. 
Tomorrow we have a family reunion


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

RosieRedfoot said:


> What happened to the last few posts...? I posted earlier and it's gone now.



You and I even posted pictures! And they're gone just like that. Like the girl who ate the unfinished grape thing in willy wanka. Well, for those that didn't see mine, here's Fred, checking to see if it's warm enough to come out yet this morningâ€¦




Cowboy Ken

6 Sulcatas
8 Russians
2 Pancakes
1 Uro
7 Cats
1 Syko Dog
1 Wonderful Wife


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> RosieRedfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to the last few posts...? I posted earlier and it's gone now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and I even posted pictures! And they're gone just like that. Like the girl who ate the unfinished grape thing in willy wanka. Well, for those that didn't see mine, here's Fred, checking to see if it's warm enough to come out yet this morningâ€¦
> 
> 
> Cowboy Ken
> 
> 6 Sulcatas
> 8 Russians
> 2 Pancakes
> 1 Uro
> 7 Cats
> 1 Syko Dog
> 1 Wonderful Wife
Click to expand...


He's so cute


----------



## RosieRedfoot

And here are my magically disappearing Rosie pics from before!







She was not as amused as I.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

(deactivates "lurk mode" momentarily)....

Those pix of Rosie in the cart somehow reminded me of the old, dorky early 80's song "Shoppin A to Z". Damn, now it's stuck in my head. 

Ken, cute freakin pic! Now when are you and your vet tech wife gonna invite me and Mo down for coffee and let me drool all over your tortoise family? You missed a good meet up today in Vanc.
I took Larry, the worlds most social Greek. Met more incredible reptile people and got to see "Last Chance" again, a rescue Sulcata who had been hit (drunken intention) with a sledge hammer.


----------



## sibi

Ken, Fred is too cute! I love that head sticking out checking the weather out Lol! 

Kim, Rosie is adorable in that shopping cart. Is it a mini cart, or a doll house type of cart? In any case, I think you should submit that as your pic for the yearly calendar contest! 

SenjiSandy, did you really see the sully who was hit with a sledge hammer? Did you take pics of him? I would love to see how he turned out. I love survivors!!!!

Kerryann, I'm beginning to wonder if there's a problem posting pics. I'm doing an update on Baby Runt because he's over 4 pounds now, and I have pics I want to post, but It just wouldn't let me do it. I'm gonna ask my hubby tomorrow morning/afternoon if it's a problem on my end or on the forum's end.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm sorry. That's Stanley, the Casanova of sulcata. 


Cowboy Ken

6 Sulcatas
8 Russians
2 Pancakes
1 Uro
7 Cats
1 Syko Dog
1 Wonderful Wife


He knew he was hot enough, he was just wondering if the weather was the same. 


Cowboy Ken

6 Sulcatas
8 Russians
2 Pancakes
1 Uro
7 Cats
1 Syko Dog
1 Wonderful Wife


----------



## sibi

You mean it wasn't Fred sticking his neck out for you?



Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm sorry. That's Stanley, the Casanova of sulcata.
> 
> 
> Cowboy Ken
> 
> 6 Sulcatas
> 8 Russians
> 2 Pancakes
> 1 Uro
> 7 Cats
> 1 Syko Dog
> 1 Wonderful Wife


----------



## pugsandkids

Whew, I was afraid I killed chat :-0

All of those pics are great, thank you for reposting. Just left a wedding, another babysitter got married! It's funny watching the cycle. It was our friends, now it's the girls who babysat our kids, next it'll be our kids friends! Oh, and our kids, but they have to wait. I'm not ready to be an MIL! 
It's handy to have a kid who drives, I was able to toast the happy couple, a few times ;-)


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

I thought I took a few pix of him, but they are not on my iPad.
According to rescuer, owner had him quite some time, then one night, while drunk, hit him with a sledge hammer. Front portion of carapace crushed. He was rescued and repaired with a type of cement and looks great! He's no worse for the wear, is friendly, healthy, and good appetite.


----------



## sibi

What an amazing story. So, I gather the owner didn't care for him anymore and allowed rescuers to take him?



SenjiSandy said:


> I thought I took a few pix of him, but they are not on my iPad.
> According to rescuer, owner had him quite some time, then one night, while drunk, hit him with a sledge hammer. Front portion of carapace crushed. He was rescued and repaired with a type of cement and looks great! He's no worse for the wear, is friendly, healthy, and good appetite.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

I didn't ask. I was too much in shock. Mind you, I've met this tortoise before...but was too afraid to asked what happened.
Really breaks my heart.


----------



## pugsandkids

Oi, a sledge hammer?! Awful, so glad he's in better hands now...


----------



## sibi

Well, what's important now is that he's doing well. I've heard of those poxy glue surgeries. I believe someone was really looking after this one. Sad story, but it has a happy ending.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sibi, I've missed you. I'm sorry thee ol' FM has reared its head and knocked you down for a spell. I believe I've mentioned before that Karen, too, suffers FM. Not fun. With Karen, there are no flair ups, just regular constant reality. Couple that with me as a husband and she has a toil to pay. She manages though, she's a trooper like yourself. We had friends over for football and PBR viewing and dinner. I met our newest neighbors and they seem like good folks. Seemed interested in tortoises, not weirded out by them. 


Cowboy Ken

6 Sulcatas
8 Russians
2 Pancakes
1 Uro
7 Cats
1 Syko Dog
1 Wonderful Wife


I don't know that I can comment in regard to the sledge hammer rescue tortoise as this is, and I try to be PG13. 


Cowboy Ken

6 Sulcatas
8 Russians
2 Pancakes
1 Uro
7 Cats
1 Syko Dog
1 Wonderful Wife


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Ken, I was definitely not "Disney" in my response when I was told of "Last Chance's" injury.
I'm generally a good, Christian woman, but when someone is cruel to one of God's original pets....no holds barred!!!! R rated only.

So, Ken??? Coffee date??? I live 45 minutes away. Need to geek out and talk shop with fellow tortoise nerds.


----------



## Jacqui

This week is starting good (well except for the high today barely being 50), but I can actually get in here and even post! Jeff should be home about Tuesday (Wed he has a 24 hr fast CAT scan and his regular Dr and then Thurs afternoon is his Onocology Dr). I have a long list of "HoneyDo" waiting for him, just simple stuff like plumbing and electrical work. 

... a sledgehammer huh? Bet that did some job.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Surely we're not the only ones with a sunroom for their catsâ€¦




Cowboy Ken

6 Sulcatas
8 Russians
2 Pancakes
1 Uro
7 Cats
1 Syko Dog
1 Wonderful Wife


----------



## pugsandkids

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Surely we're not the only ones with a sunroom for their catsâ€¦
> 
> 
> Cowboy Ken
> 
> 6 Sulcatas
> 8 Russians
> 2 Pancakes
> 1 Uro
> 7 Cats
> 1 Syko Dog
> 1 Wonderful Wife



I don't have one, yet! That kitty looks very happy in there


----------



## Jacqui

I was just getting started on making chili today, when my youngest son showed up (with my ex) to dig holes for me. Would have been nice if he (or the ex) had warned me they were coming. I had been working inside the house this week, so had no placed ready for plant holes to be made.  Still got about two dozen holes made. Told him he needs to come back in two weeks for the rest.


----------



## pugsandkids

Jacqui said:


> I was just getting started on making chili today, when my youngest son showed up (with my ex) to dig holes for me. Would have been nice if he (or the ex) had warned me they were coming. I had been working inside the house this week, so had no placed ready for plant holes to be made.  Still got about two dozen holes made. Told him he needs to come back in two weeks for the rest.



That kind of help is invaluable!

I'm sitting in the sun "claiming" that I'm assessing Tanks new enclosure for escape routes. But really, I'm sitting in the sun enjoying Tank!


----------



## Jacqui

pugsandkids said:


> That kind of help is invaluable!
> 
> I'm sitting in the sun "claiming" that I'm assessing Tanks new enclosure for escape routes. But really, I'm sitting in the sun enjoying Tank!



Yes it is, when my knee does not like me using the shovel. The guys dig my holes and I plant them!  Perfect teamwork.

I love to do that too!!  Just haven't saw enough the sun these last couple of days to sit out in it. I tend to also not get things done because of the draw of the yard/enclosures.


----------



## sibi

Well, I'll have the outside enclosure done in a week or so. Insulation is in, and the cement walls will go in on Tuesday or Wednesday. The heat pads should here withing a week or so. Then, I get to set up the inside. So, I say, in about two weeks, the sullies will have their new home.


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Well, I'll have the outside enclosure done in a week or so. Insulation is in, and the cement walls will go in on Tuesday or Wednesday. The heat pads should here withing a week or so. Then, I get to set up the inside. So, I say, in about two weeks, the sullies will have their new home.



I look forward to seeing how you have done it. What did you ever end up with for their outside water pool? I remember you working on it, but don't recall seeing the finished product (which could just be my forgetfulness working).


----------



## Kerryann

It was so cold and rainy today. brrrrr.. 
Well the family reunion was a success.. I also got to see where Mikey gets his crazy from.  One of his great aunts was singing these old time little songs and she sang one I sing to my dogs often. Mike turned around and was like holy crud wife.. she knows your creepy little song. 

I am sad to read about the hurting tort. People who do evil things should be eliminated since it's a predictive factor for being a serial killer. That's all I will say. You should torture nothing.


----------



## sibi

I finished their pool. I was waiting a long time to put the cool deck coating because I wanted to put a reptile tile in it, but I couldn't wait for it, so I just left it plain. No matter, the only baby that uses it right now is Baby Runt. It's made of cement and the rocks around it already has weeds creeping up in it. I'll take a pic of it with all the enclosure pis, which will be in about two weeks.

Btw, we need to get names for Baby Runt. I really like, "Notarunt." 


Hey, Sarah, Kim, Kerryann, Cowboy, Yvonne, Shelly, and whoever else I forgot...we need names for Baby Runt. She's not a runt anymore (see her update posted). So, in celebration of her progress, I'm renaming her. Can you help with that?


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> .  One of his great aunts was singing these old time little songs and she sang one I sing to my dogs often. Mike turned around and was like holy crud wife.. she knows your creepy little song.



Okay which song is that????


----------



## Kerryann

Daisy, Daisy give me your answer do.
I'm half crazy all for the love of you.
It won't be a stylish marriage, 
I can't afford a carriage.
But you'll look sweet, 
Upon the seat, 
Of a bicycle made for two.



Except I change the names to cici and ozzie depending on to whom I am singing. 
Mike thought I made it up. 

He probably thinks I made this up too
Skinnamarinky dinky dink
Skinnamarinky do,
I love you!

Skinnamarinky dinky dink
Skinnamarinky do,
I love you!

I love you in the morning,
And in the afternoon
I love you in the evening,
Underneath the moonâ€¦

Skinnamarinky dinky dink
Skinnamarinky do,
I love you!




sibi said:


> I finished their pool. I was waiting a long time to put the cool deck coating because I wanted to put a reptile tile in it, but I couldn't wait for it, so I just left it plain. No matter, the only baby that uses it right now is Baby Runt. It's made of cement and the rocks around it already has weeds creeping up in it. I'll take a pic of it with all the enclosure pis, which will be in about two weeks.
> 
> Btw, we need to get names for Baby Runt. I really like, "Notarunt."
> 
> 
> Hey, Sarah, Kim, Kerryann, Cowboy, Yvonne, Shelly, and whoever else I forgot...we need names for Baby Runt. She's not a runt anymore (see her update posted). So, in celebration of her progress, I'm renaming her. Can you help with that?





I gave you my suggestion since she is your joy and your miracle.


----------



## sibi

That's hilarious Kerryann. I love your songs, and I too have a crazy song that I sing to all my torts, only I actually made up the melody and lyrics. I wish I can sing it to you all. The melody is actually beautiful...don't know how I made it up, but it's original. 

Yes, Kerryann, I have your name noted. I need the others on chat to chime in. I like your name and wondered if it had a particular meaning to it?



Kerryann said:


> Daisy, Daisy give me your answer do.
> I'm half crazy all for the love of you.
> It won't be a stylish marriage,
> I can't afford a carriage.
> But you'll look sweet,
> Upon the seat,
> Of a bicycle made for two.
> 
> 
> 
> Except I change the names to cici and ozzie depending on to whom I am singing.
> Mike thought I made it up.
> 
> He probably thinks I made this up too
> Skinnamarinky dinky dink
> Skinnamarinky do,
> I love you!
> 
> Skinnamarinky dinky dink
> Skinnamarinky do,
> I love you!
> 
> I love you in the morning,
> And in the afternoon
> I love you in the evening,
> Underneath the moonâ€¦
> 
> Skinnamarinky dinky dink
> Skinnamarinky do,
> I love you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I finished their pool. I was waiting a long time to put the cool deck coating because I wanted to put a reptile tile in it, but I couldn't wait for it, so I just left it plain. No matter, the only baby that uses it right now is Baby Runt. It's made of cement and the rocks around it already has weeds creeping up in it. I'll take a pic of it with all the enclosure pis, which will be in about two weeks.
> 
> Btw, we need to get names for Baby Runt. I really like, "Notarunt."
> 
> 
> Hey, Sarah, Kim, Kerryann, Cowboy, Yvonne, Shelly, and whoever else I forgot...we need names for Baby Runt. She's not a runt anymore (see her update posted). So, in celebration of her progress, I'm renaming her. Can you help with that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gave you my suggestion since she is your joy and your miracle.
Click to expand...






I love your blowup of Baby Runt's smacker. I have another pic of her under a spreader in the yard. Her lips are even more pronounced there. I'm gonna look for it so that I can post it here.


----------



## Kerryann

It means joy which is what I saw in her eyes and in your love for her. 
I noticed her eyes and her lips first and then that little food covered head.


----------



## sibi

Kerryann, that's beautiful, and I will really consider that name because it defines her truly. Here's her pic in the yard...her lips are really pronounced. I mean, I'd love to put lipstick on her if I weren't so against it.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



sibi said:


> Kerryann, that's beautiful, and I will really consider that name because it defines her truly. Here's her pic in the yard...her lips are really pronounced. I mean, I'd love to put lipstick on her if I weren't so against it.



That is a great pic.  she looks ready for a smooch


----------



## pugsandkids

Kerryann said:


> Daisy, Daisy give me your answer do.
> I'm half crazy all for the love of you.
> It won't be a stylish marriage,
> I can't afford a carriage.
> But you'll look sweet,
> Upon the seat,
> Of a bicycle made for two.
> 
> 
> 
> Except I change the names to cici and ozzie depending on to whom I am singing.
> Mike thought I made it up.
> 
> He probably thinks I made this up too
> Skinnamarinky dinky dink
> Skinnamarinky do,
> I love you!
> 
> Skinnamarinky dinky dink
> Skinnamarinky do,
> I love you!
> 
> I love you in the morning,
> And in the afternoon
> I love you in the evening,
> Underneath the moonâ€¦
> 
> Skinnamarinky dinky dink
> Skinnamarinky do,
> I love you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I finished their pool. I was waiting a long time to put the cool deck coating because I wanted to put a reptile tile in it, but I couldn't wait for it, so I just left it plain. No matter, the only baby that uses it right now is Baby Runt. It's made of cement and the rocks around it already has weeds creeping up in it. I'll take a pic of it with all the enclosure pis, which will be in about two weeks.
> 
> Btw, we need to get names for Baby Runt. I really like, "Notarunt."
> 
> 
> Hey, Sarah, Kim, Kerryann, Cowboy, Yvonne, Shelly, and whoever else I forgot...we need names for Baby Runt. She's not a runt anymore (see her update posted). So, in celebration of her progress, I'm renaming her. Can you help with that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gave you my suggestion since she is your joy and your miracle.
Click to expand...





Oh my goodness Kerryann! 
My family was in musical theater, I used to hear those songs all the time. I had forgotten about them, thank you 

Sibi, I'll work on Runts new name. You have to help me think if names for new puppy though :-0


----------



## sibi

Ok, tell me something about your new puppy?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sibi, maybe Baby Runt can now be Brig?

Baby
Runt
Is
Grown

Kind of a thought? Hey, it's late!




SenjiSandy said:


> So, Ken??? Coffee date??? I live 45 minutes away. Need to geek out and talk shop with fellow tortoise nerds.



Karen will be out of town for the week. Maybe when she returns, you could head down here to the Circle Double K Ranch? Be warned though, we have cats and one overly excited dog!


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

What??? No attack tortoise?


Sent from my iPhone using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Well now that you mention it...Fred has turned a mean streak. He is seeking out, and launching himself at any yard mates. This is sad because now he must be kept apart from others and although the herd yard is large, it's a drag to set-up a separate yard just for him that is isolation for aggression not illness observing. So it goes.


----------



## sibi

Aw...that's sad. Is he aggressive toward females? Because, if not, maybe you can find a burly female to be his mate. You know, a sully that will turn him upside down if he gets rough


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Sibi, you are too funny.

I am hoping my new place next year will have a large enough pen that I don't need to separate anyone. I'm going to see it in a month. The sooner I get it figured out, the sooner I get my Aldabra.
Been a life long dream to own such a gentle beast of a tortoise...I had no idea, until joining this forum, that a regular person can own one. I really want a Galap, but that's really going overboard. Besides, I think Aldabras a prettier, and now that I have met one, I can get my mind off it!

Ken, I'm excited to geek out and top shop with more tortoise people. The meeting in Vancouver was fun, we sat on the floor in the hotel meeting room and talked about tortoises, enclosures, genetics, substrate, lighting, veggies...for hours! Total Nerd-dome.
Since I have an affinity for the not to gentle giants (Sulcata, I mean), I'd like to spend more time with other Sulcata people, learn more, see other setups for ideas, etc etc. I can't get enough!!!

Talk to your wife, give me a weekend gang works, any weekend but the 26-27 (dog show in Vancouver), and I'm there. I'm off fri/sat/sun.

Sibi, hop on a plane and join us! Most expensive (but most fun) coffee date ever!! Hahaha


OMG, ignore the 900 typos! What a dork I am!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I want to sneak on a plane to Vegas!!!!


Cowboy Ken

6 Sulcatas
8 Russians
2 Pancakes
1 Uro
7 Cats
1 Syko Dog
1 Wonderful Wife


----------



## sibi

What's in Vegas? Btw, so far, it looks like I'm gonna combine two names into one. Briggili (Baby Runt is grown joy); how's that?


----------



## Jacqui

SenjiSandy said:


> Sibi, you are too funny.
> 
> I am hoping my new place next year will have a large enough pen that I don't need to separate anyone. I'm going to see it in a month. The sooner I get it figured out, the sooner I get my Aldabra.
> Been a life long dream to own such a gentle beast of a tortoise...I had no idea, until joining this forum, that a regular person can own one. I really want a Galap, but that's really going overboard. Besides, I think Aldabras a prettier, and now that I have met one, I can get my mind off it!
> 
> Ken, I'm excited to geek out and top shop with more tortoise people. The meeting in Vancouver was fun, we sat on the floor in the hotel meeting room and talked about tortoises, enclosures, genetics, substrate, lighting, veggies...for hours! Total Nerd-dome.
> Since I have an affinity for the not to gentle giants (Sulcata, I mean), I'd like to spend more time with other Sulcata people, learn more, see other setups for ideas, etc etc. I can't get enough!!!
> 
> Talk to your wife, give me a weekend gang works, any weekend but the 26-27 (dog show in Vancouver), and I'm there. I'm off fri/sat/sun.
> 
> Sibi, hop on a plane and join us! Most expensive (but most fun) coffee date ever!! Hahaha
> 
> 
> OMG, ignore the 900 typos! What a dork I am!!





Now are you a geek, a nerd, or a dork? Your not allowed to be all three, especially in just one post.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

I am all three and a whole lot more!!


-------
Sandy
Oregon-Washington Tortoise Rescue

Mo the Sulcata
Larry the Jordanian Greek
Curly the Eastern Hermanni
....baby Sulcata on the way!
Lola the Basenji
Dexter the Basenji
John the boyfriend stuck in Kansas...so I get more tortoises!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

sibi said:


> What's in Vegas? Btw, so far, it looks like I'm gonna combine two names into one. Briggili (Baby Runt is grown joy); how's that?



I was making fun of TSA in Minnesota allowing a 9 yr old to sneak on a plane headed for Vegas. He was running away from home. 
I like the name. It has depth of meaning. 


Cowboy Ken

6 Sulcatas
8 Russians
2 Pancakes
1 Uro
7 Cats
1 Syko Dog
1 Wonderful Wife


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> What's in Vegas?



For Ken I would guess pro rodeo, for me the dancing water show.


----------



## sibi

She can be a Nerdorkgeek


----------



## Jacqui

SenjiSandy said:


> I am all three and a whole lot more!!
> 
> John the boyfriend stuck in Kansas...so I get more tortoises!



I have no doubt you are!  So why is John in KS?


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

He was Chief Pilot of a cargo airline out here, but politics got so nasty, he was forced to leave, and the only job he could find that would pay child support/car payment, etc etc, was based in KS. He thought he'd find something else eventually and move back home, but nothing is opening up in their airlines, unless you want to fly for the regional carriers at $19,000 a year. That doesn't even come close to paying all the bills.

So, we wait. Keep looking, be patient, pay off debt (accept for me, buying tortoises and tortoise related equipment!!!).


-------
Sandy
Oregon-Washington Tortoise Rescue

Mo the Sulcata
Larry the Jordanian Greek
Curly the Eastern Hermanni
....baby Sulcata on the way!
Lola the Basenji
Dexter the Basenji
John the boyfriend stuck in Kansas...so I get more tortoises!


----------



## Jacqui

Out of KC?


You don't want to move to KS?


----------



## sibi

Shoo, that's tough! I hate politics especially when they play with peoples livelihoods. Hey Sandy, read my thread of Baby Runt, the sully rescued weighing 4 ozs. at the age of three years old! She has MBD, yet she's thrived in the year I've had her. If you want to know more about sullies, I've got two more that are siblings. Their personalities are like night and day, and they're both males.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

In regard to the government messing with people's lives, Karen and I put our boy through college for air traffic control up in Alaska. Great test scores and all for him. The economy tanked, and a moratorium was placed on hiring, so now he works in the banking field, paying off student loans. I don't know about any of you folks, but I, personally, would rather have a young person who grew up playing video games keeping track of in bounds and out bounds, rather than someone wishing they could retire when they were supposed to. Just sayingâ€¦


Cowboy Ken

6 Sulcatas
8 Russians
2 Pancakes
1 Uro
7 Cats
1 Syko Dog
1 Wonderful Wife


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Well now that you mention it...Fred has turned a mean streak. He is seeking out, and launching himself at any yard mates. This is sad because now he must be kept apart from others and although the herd yard is large, it's a drag to set-up a separate yard just for him that is isolation for aggression not illness observing. So it goes.



Awww


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

This is a very sad development. Bring that I'm a lazy person, I don't like things to be inefficient. 


Cowboy Ken

6 Sulcatas
8 Russians
2 Pancakes
1 Uro
7 Cats
1 Syko Dog
1 Wonderful Wife


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Ken I have a friend in Alaska who is an air traffic controller. Maybe once the govt thing is over with can ask her if they'd maybe have openings. Will help if I can!

Went shopping with the bf's mom and grandma. His grandma was nice enough to buy me two shirts I found that I liked off the clearance rack. Was so nice of her!


----------



## sibi

I'm with you Cowboy. It's really scary out there, and things are only gonna get worse.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

RosieRedfoot said:


> Ken I have a friend in Alaska who is an air traffic controller. Maybe once the govt thing is over with can ask her if they'd maybe have openings. Will help if I can!



That's very kind of you to offer. Although now he has zero interest in that as an occupation. 


Cowboy Ken

6 Sulcatas
8 Russians
2 Pancakes
1 Uro
7 Cats
1 Syko Dog
1 Wonderful Wife


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



sibi said:


> Shoo, that's tough! I hate politics especially when they play with peoples livelihoods. Hey Sandy, read my thread of Baby Runt, the sully rescued weighing 4 ozs. at the age of three years old! She has MBD, yet she's thrived in the year I've had her. If you want to know more about sullies, I've got two more that are siblings. Their personalities are like night and day, and they're both males.


I thought maybe my two were so different because they are different species but maybe that's just who they are. I gave them A mini tomato and Henry was all lovey. Betty bit into hers and it splattered on her face so I got the death glare for a few seconds and then she went back to eating it.





Cowboy_Ken said:


> In regard to the government messing with people's lives, Karen and I put our boy through college for air traffic control up in Alaska. Great test scores and all for him. The economy tanked, and a moratorium was placed on hiring, so now he works in the banking field, paying off student loans. I don't know about any of you folks, but I, personally, would rather have a young person who grew up playing video games keeping track of in bounds and out bounds, rather than someone wishing they could retire when they were supposed to. Just sayingâ€¦
> 
> 
> Cowboy Ken
> 
> 6 Sulcatas
> 8 Russians
> 2 Pancakes
> 1 Uro
> 7 Cats
> 1 Syko Dog
> 1 Wonderful Wife



I feel bad for the youth graduating today.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Now my daughter went into nursing and worked her way up while working at the hospital. She very much enjoys her job and has a warm, caring heart and people love her. 


Cowboy Ken

6 Sulcatas
8 Russians
2 Pancakes
1 Uro
7 Cats
1 Syko Dog
1 Wonderful Wife




Jacqui said:


> Very nice Jacquiâ€¦although I've still no idea why you'd be going. Lol.
> 
> 
> Cowboy Ken
> 
> 6 Sulcatas
> 8 Russians
> 2 Pancakes
> 1 Uro
> 7 Cats
> 1 Syko Dog
> 1 Wonderful Wife


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Yeah I have a bachelors of science degree but it's BS (instead of a B.S.)when it comes to finding a job. Hence why I'm working at target... Helps pay the bills but no way I can afford living costs if not for my bf.


----------



## sibi

Better marry him quick so he doesn't decide to leave one day. I mean, they can leave even if married, but they have to think twice.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> For Ken I would guess pro rodeo, for me the dancing water show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice Jacquiâ€¦although I've still no idea why you'd be going. Lol.
Click to expand...


I love seeing Vegas, but from the Interstate. Only two things I liked in Vegas were the water show and the pet store full of turtles and tortoises... okay there was a neat tortoise statue under the interstate area.  Jeff and I got married there.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've only ever been to Vegas as a wee lad. 


Cowboy Ken

6 Sulcatas
8 Russians
2 Pancakes
1 Uro
7 Cats
1 Syko Dog
1 Wonderful Wife


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> I gave them A mini tomato and Henry was all lovey. Betty bit into hers and it splattered on her face so I got the death glare for a few seconds and then she went back to eating it.



She was hoping you did not see her do that.


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> What's in Vegas? Btw, so far, it looks like I'm gonna combine two names into one. Briggili (Baby Runt is grown joy); how's that?



I like the name 
I want to run away to vegas.


----------



## sibi

Kerryann, are you awake?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Gosh! I am! Word up girlfriend? (I think that's what the cool kids say!)


Cowboy Ken

6 Sulcatas
8 Russians
2 Pancakes
1 Uro
7 Cats
1 Syko Dog
1 Wonderful Wife


----------



## sibi

Hey Cowboy, I think so far your name, Brig, is winning.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Entirely your decision. For me, I would stay with Little Runt. The explanation of the name lends it desk to education. 


Cowboy Ken

6 Sulcatas
8 Russians
2 Pancakes
1 Uro
7 Cats
1 Syko Dog
1 Wonderful Wife


*itself


Cowboy Ken

6 Sulcatas
8 Russians
2 Pancakes
1 Uro
7 Cats
1 Syko Dog
1 Wonderful Wife


----------



## sibi

So many people are wishing the name Baby Runt stays. Personally, I first like the given name when I rescued her, but there's so many nice ideas for names, I couldn't decide; thus, the vote.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I hear you. The one I sent you a picture of is known to friends and family as the Swayback one, and everyone knows which I'm speaking of. Really, Sibi, how did I end up with 6 sulcata????!!!!


Cowboy Ken

6 Sulcatas
8 Russians
2 Pancakes
1 Uro
7 Cats
1 Syko Dog
1 Wonderful Wife


This just in for all you lottery/lotto players; when presented with the winnings and you are asked, cash option or 25 equal yearly payments explain that you want the lump payment and your spouse would like the yearly checks. It gets split between the two of you, and it'll feel like you're beating the system. 


Cowboy Ken

6 Sulcatas
8 Russians
2 Pancakes
1 Uro
7 Cats
1 Syko Dog
1 Wonderful Wife


----------



## pugsandkids

Ken, you can go with both options?!

Sibi, I'm just glad Baby Runt is doing so well 

My youngest is really sick tonight, so we are up watching Cars 2. Waiting for meds to bring down his fever. He got the flu for 3 days Saturday before last, had chest pain, was diagnosed with coscochondritis (inflammation where the ribs meet the breastbone) He's been down and out recovering since then. But tonight he spiked a fever and feels worse. Dr tomorrow!


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

I still like Baby Runt myself. 
Works on so many levels. 

I got an email from a Veterinarian in Eastern Oregon who has a rescued Sulcata and ask me to take him. I'm picking him up Friday. ROAS TRIP! He's 15 #, a good eater, outgoing, likes people, and was housed on sand with no heat or UV. The DVM examined him, negative fecal, and he's in good health. She already has smaller torts and turtles and is not set up for a large tortoise. She's smart enough also to not let anyone else take him other than someone goofy enough like me who actually LIKES big tortoises. [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]

I have a few halfway screened people who are looking for adult Sulcata's, but I might just keep this big guy. I love love love my Mo, but he is so shy, always hides, and isn't your typical Sulcata and I'm bummed. Sounds like this guy is exactly what I am looking for. We'll see. I've got a baby coming tomorrow from Tom. I'm getting close to reaching my limit. Hahah


-------
Sandy
Oregon-Washington Tortoise Rescue

Mo the Sulcata
Larry the Jordanian Greek
Curly the Eastern Hermanni
....baby Sulcata on the way!
Lola the Basenji
Dexter the Basenji
John the boyfriend stuck in Kansas...so I get more tortoises!


----------



## Jacqui

Sibi what is the rush to rename Runt? Why not just stick with Runt until another name feels "right" to you.


----------



## sibi

Good morning everyone!!! Today it's cloudy and in the low 70's. Too cold for me. Ken, I can't believe you have 6 sullies!!! I noticed that yesterday and remember saying, is he planning to breed them. Do you know the sex of them yet?

Jacqui, is Jeff in town yet?


Well, someone mentioned to me when Baby Runt turned 3 pounds that I'd need to rename her since she's not a runt for long. It made sense to start getting ideas for a new name, and I must say, some are really creative. But, I kept Baby Runt when I got her because I liked it. I think no matter what name I give her down the road, I'll always call her Baby Runt. I even have a song in her name, so it can't ever go away anyway. 

Sarah, I'm so sorry your kid is so sick. I hope for a quick and full recovery. You know, when kids get really sick with the flu, sometimes some residue remains in the lungs even though they are fully recovered. Look out for any of that, and use humidifiers to clear it or it can turn into bronchial asthma later down the road. Just saying.


Jacqui said:


> Sibi what is the rush to rename Runt? Why not just stick with Runt until another name feels "right" to you.


----------



## pugsandkids

Sibi you are right on about the lungs. I'm going to insist on an X-ray today. 

This was the last thing I did before going back to sleep at 4. I dreamt that extra torts were here when I woke up!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Although I don't â€œPlan" to. Reed the sulcata, Stanley May have something to say about that.


4 of the 6 I have sexed.


----------



## Jacqui

pugsandkids said:


> My youngest is really sick tonight, so we are up watching Cars 2. Waiting for meds to bring down his fever. He got the flu for 3 days Saturday before last, had chest pain, was diagnosed with coscochondritis (inflammation where the ribs meet the breastbone) He's been down and out recovering since then. But tonight he spiked a fever and feels worse. Dr tomorrow!



 Hope the visit comes up with a quick cure.


----------



## pugsandkids

Jacqui said:


> pugsandkids said:
> 
> 
> 
> My youngest is really sick tonight, so we are up watching Cars 2. Waiting for meds to bring down his fever. He got the flu for 3 days Saturday before last, had chest pain, was diagnosed with coscochondritis (inflammation where the ribs meet the breastbone) He's been down and out recovering since then. But tonight he spiked a fever and feels worse. Dr tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope the visit comes up with a quick cure.
Click to expand...


Thank you!
Ken, what will you do if someone lays eggs?


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Although I don't â€œPlan" to. Reed the sulcata, Stanley May have something to say about that.
> 4 of the 6 I have sexed.



Not if you build a divider between the girls and the guys, he doesn't.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've got the incubator set up and waiting...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

The only tortoises I want to breed at this time, are the russian, and pancakes. If/when the sulcata breed I will want them as well. But truly, for me, the lottery winning would be the pancakes and russians producing viable eggs. 


Cowboy Ken

6 Sulcatas
8 Russians
2 Pancakes
1 Uro
7 Cats
1 Syko Dog
1 Wonderful Wife


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui do you think a little wall will keep them apart if those boys are determined


----------



## sibi

Kerryann, if any of the males get wind that behind that wall is winds female, he'll ram that wall until he gets through, or until he cracks his shell. If they can't see behind the wall a d he didn't see a female before the wall goes up, then all may be safe; otherwise, look out.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



sibi said:


> Kerryann, if any of the males get wind that behind that wall is winds female, he'll ram that wall until he gets through, or until he cracks his shell. If they can't see behind the wall a d he didn't see a female before the wall goes up, then all may be safe; otherwise, look out.



I have seen Henry when he gets wind of Betty.


----------



## sibi

Yeah, that's what I'm talking about


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm finding more females needing homes than males. This works out for me because the females seem to get along better than the males. Mind you, I'm speaking of sulcata here.


Really though, I'm distracted. I'm watching, â€œReservoir Dogs" and singing with the song track. If that's not disturbing, I'm not sure what is. 


Cowboy Ken

6 Sulcatas
8 Russians
2 Pancakes
1 Uro
7 Cats
1 Syko Dog
1 Wonderful Wife


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I tried posting zoo pictures of the reptiles and mammals and birds and fish but the app kept crashing. Today we went to Charleston and started our day with a plantation tour, then lunch, then went to the city market and some shopping, then took a horse carriage tour to see more of the historic districts quickly. Then out to dinner and ice cream! Was a one day trip and his grandparents can't do a ton of walking so I figured the horse carriage would let us see a lot more ground cover than walking. 

I have pics of it all but I can't post them without it crashing on me...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Email them to a member and have them post them. I had the same issue, and that's why Mrs. C. started the Little Ricky thread for me. 


Cowboy Ken

6 Sulcatas
8 Russians
2 Pancakes
1 Uro
7 Cats
1 Syko Dog
1 Wonderful Wife


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Sleepy baby galap



On the carriage ride



Drayton Hall



Ashley River



Inside house detail



Feeding a giraffe by hand


----------



## sibi

Do you know why it's crashing? Is your phone compatible with the app?


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Just got an email from the DVM with the drug bust Sulcata. She realized she mis-typed his weight.

He's not 15 lbs, he's 50 lbs!!!! I'm so excite!!! She was worried I wouldn't take him now, OMG, now I REALLY want him. I am so in awe of these big guys. 






-------
Sandy
Oregon-Washington Tortoise Rescue

Mo the Sulcata
Larry the Jordanian Greek
Curly the Eastern Hermanni
....baby Sulcata on the way!
Lola the Basenji
Dexter the Basenji
John the boyfriend stuck in Kansas...so I get more tortoises!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

What the â€¦palm trees on the banks of the river? We've got cottonwood and poison oak. 


Cowboy Ken

6 Sulcatas
8 Russians
2 Pancakes
1 Uro
7 Cats
1 Syko Dog
1 Wonderful Wife


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Snake I picked up with a stick to remove from the road



Zoo gardens



Lion king



Type of turtle



Snapper



Mud turtle



Daddy galap (first age on record is in 1914 where he was full grown, so 15-20 already is assumed). Babies were accidental!



Galap babies



The "rad" group



Komodo dragon


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And everyone's favoriteâ€¦blackberries. 


Cowboy Ken

6 Sulcatas
8 Russians
2 Pancakes
1 Uro
7 Cats
1 Syko Dog
1 Wonderful Wife


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Seems like the pictures worked! Maybe because I'm on wifi instead of 3G




Spanish moss covered oak I thought looked like a brontosaurus 



More mossy oak



View from portico roof up top



Hand carved detail



Plaster ceiling design



Main fireplace


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Incredible pix!


-------
Sandy
Oregon-Washington Tortoise Rescue

Mo the Sulcata
Larry the Jordanian Greek
Curly the Eastern Hermanni
....baby Sulcata on the way!
Lola the Basenji
Dexter the Basenji
John the boyfriend stuck in Kansas...so I get more tortoises!


----------



## sibi

Wow, he's huge!! Did you say he was gonna be shipped?? How will he survive a shipment? He can ram right through a thick wooden box!


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

I'm driving out to get him. He's only three hours away, and the DVM offered to meet halfway.
I'm so excited!!!!!!


-------
Sandy
Oregon-Washington Tortoise Rescue

Mo the Sulcata (4.8 lbs)
Oliver the Sulcata (50 lbs)
Larry the Jordanian Greek
Curly the Eastern Hermanni
....baby Sulcata Franklin on the way!
Lola the Basenji
Dexter the Basenji
John the boyfriend stuck in Kansas...so I get more tortoises!


----------



## sibi

Wow Kim, the pics are neat! It looked like you had good weather too. Love the galaps. Could you believe the dad could be older than 100 years old!?!


Oh! Shoo...(sweating bullets)...that's a relief. I'm excited for you. Make sure you tell us everything when you get back home with him.


SenjiSandy said:


> I'm driving out to get him. He's only three hours away, and the DVM offered to meet halfway.
> I'm so excited!!!!!!
> 
> 
> -------
> Sandy
> Oregon-Washington Tortoise Rescue
> 
> Mo the Sulcata (4.8 lbs)
> Oliver the Sulcata (50 lbs)
> Larry the Jordanian Greek
> Curly the Eastern Hermanni
> ....baby Sulcata Franklin on the way!
> Lola the Basenji
> Dexter the Basenji
> John the boyfriend stuck in Kansas...so I get more tortoises!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Looks like too much fun. I suggest you tone it down a bit!!! 


Cowboy Ken

6 Sulcatas
8 Russians
2 Pancakes
1 Uro
7 Cats
1 Syko Dog
1 Wonderful Wife


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Yeah, has been fun. Will be boring going back to just work again but it's nice to have breaks like these in the monotony. 

We went to the farmers market the other day too and got fruit and fudge. Good thing we're doing all this walking to counteract the feedings!


----------



## Kerryann

I love all the great pics.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I love all the football on tonight!


Cowboy Ken

6 Sulcatas
8 Russians
2 Pancakes
1 Uro
7 Cats
1 Syko Dog
1 Wonderful Wife


----------



## sibi

I love that we're all on chat again


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It has been awfully quite lately. 


Cowboy Ken

6 Sulcatas
8 Russians
2 Pancakes
1 Uro
7 Cats
1 Syko Dog
1 Wonderful Wife


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Cowboy_Ken said:


> It has been awfully quite lately.
> 
> 
> Cowboy Ken



Quite what?

[GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


-------
Sandy
Oregon-Washington Tortoise Rescue

Mo the Sulcata (4.8 lbs)
Oliver the Sulcata (50 lbs)
Larry the Jordanian Greek
Curly the Eastern Hermanni
....baby Sulcata Franklin on the way!
Lola the Basenji
Dexter the Basenji
John the boyfriend stuck in Kansas...so I get more tortoises!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Oliver? Guess that answers that. 


Cowboy Ken

6 Sulcatas
8 Russians
2 Pancakes
1 Uro
7 Cats
1 Syko Dog
1 Wonderful Wife


----------



## pdrobber

Hey everyone, just doing my regular sporadic check in here...anyone playing GTA5 online?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ummmâ€¦not sure what that is so probably not. 


Cowboy Ken

6 Sulcatas
8 Russians
2 Pancakes
1 Uro
7 Cats
1 Syko Dog
1 Wonderful Wife


----------



## pdrobber

It's the video game Grand Theft Auto 5.


----------



## sibi

Hi Peter, long time no see. To answer your question, no, not into that...sorry, but I'm a little too old and too distracted to play videos. But Cowboy, have you?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Heck no. I've never played it. I used to have an Atari and I played asteroids pretty well.


Is anyone else's messages showing that it didn't send although the messages are sending?


Cowboy Ken

6 Sulcatas
8 Russians
2 Pancakes
1 Uro
7 Cats
1 Syko Dog
1 Wonderful Wife


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

I'm Atari generation as well. I remember when Pong came out! I was so jealous that my neighbor had it, so I spent a lot of time over there playing it.




-------
Sandy
Oregon-Washington Tortoise Rescue

Mo the Sulcata (4.8 lbs)
Oliver the Sulcata (50 lbs)
Larry the Jordanian Greek
Curly the Eastern Hermanni
....baby Sulcata Franklin on the way!
Lola the Basenji
Dexter the Basenji
John the boyfriend stuck in Kansas...so I get more tortoises!


----------



## sibi

Yeah, there's some funky things going on.

Heck, Sandy, I'm older than that. I played Pac man when it came out. It was so addictive, I couldn't stand it!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

How was the road trip Sandy?


Cowboy Ken

6 Sulcatas
8 Russians
2 Pancakes
1 Uro
7 Cats
1 Syko Dog
1 Wonderful Wife


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Road trip is tomorrow morning. I can't wait to get Oliver. The DVM has been sending me pix all day. She's also giving me an MVB for him, which is perfect as I've lost three recently and I can't afford to keep buying new ones.

I organized the garage, and expecting he will need to live out there until I move. I'd love to have him in the house, but it seems that will be a disaster.


-------
Sandy
Oregon-Washington Tortoise Rescue

Mo the Sulcata (4.8 lbs)
Oliver the Sulcata (50 lbs)
Larry the Jordanian Greek
Curly the Eastern Hermanni
....baby Sulcata Franklin on the way!
Lola the Basenji
Dexter the Basenji
John the boyfriend stuck in Kansas...so I get more tortoises!


----------



## sibi

Aw Sandy, it may not be a disaster. Just because he's 50 pounds doesn't mean he'll bulldoze your home. It's gonna be cold there in the garage. And, in a new environment, he'll already be stressed from the 6 hour car ride, and a new strange place to call home. Please reconsider. How bad could it be? If you have a place in a corner to hide, he'll probably stay there the whole night without moving an inch. How cold does your garage get there in Oregon?


----------



## sibi

Good morning everyone! Sandy, today's the day to pick up Oliver! I hope he isn't too stressed.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

We went to the fair today and I tried some of a deep fried snicker's bar. Was pretty tasty!


----------



## sibi

We haven't heard from you, Sandy. How is your sully, Oliver? Is he everything you hoped he'd be?


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

I'm starting a thread now..........


-------
Sandy
Oregon-Washington Tortoise Rescue

Mo the Sulcata (4.8 lbs)
Oliver the Sulcata (50 lbs)
Larry the Jordanian Greek
Curly the Eastern Hermanni
....baby Sulcata Franklin on the way!
Lola the Basenji
Dexter the Basenji
John the boyfriend stuck in Kansas...so I get more tortoises!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Are we gonna get a link to this, â€œnew thread" of which you speak?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Fine. Good night y'all.


Fine. Good night y'all.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I'm trying to sell a few spare tanks.. 55 and a 10, only asking $60 for both with lids too but no one is interested. Don't know why.

Bf's family is gone now. Had an eventful week and am tired. I work tomorrow then have another few days off.


----------



## pugsandkids

RosieRedfoot said:


> I'm trying to sell a few spare tanks.. 55 and a 10, only asking $60 for both with lids too but no one is interested. Don't know why.
> 
> Bf's family is gone now. Had an eventful week and am tired. I work tomorrow then have another few days off.



You've earned a few days off, entertaining can be exhausting!

Ken, are you cheering our Ducks on?!

I'm puppy prepping today, oi!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Am I? Look, it's a Duck Dynastyâ€¦




Cowboy Ken

6 Sulcatas
8 Russians
2 Pancakes
1 Uro
7 Cats
1 Syko Dog
1 Wonderful Wife


----------



## pugsandkids

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Am I? Look, it's a Duck Dynastyâ€¦
> 
> 
> Cowboy Ken
> 
> 6 Sulcatas
> 8 Russians
> 2 Pancakes
> 1 Uro
> 7 Cats
> 1 Syko Dog
> 1 Wonderful Wife



Haha! I figured, but thought I should check


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Roll on Oregon Ducks!!!!


Cowboy Ken

6 Sulcatas
8 Russians
2 Pancakes
1 Uro
7 Cats
1 Syko Dog
1 Wonderful Wife


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

sibi said:


> Aw Sandy, it may not be a disaster. Just because he's 50 pounds doesn't mean he'll bulldoze your home. It's gonna be cold there in the garage. And, in a new environment, he'll already be stressed from the 6 hour car ride, and a new strange place to call home. Please reconsider. How bad could it be? If you have a place in a corner to hide, he'll probably stay there the whole night without moving an inch. How cold does your garage get there in Oregon?



Sibi, I would love to have him live in the house full time. But when wewt started a thread about her Sulcata who loves indoors, everyone attacked her, and most were very rude and nasty to her.
Everyone was quite insistent that if he didn't have dirt to dig in, then she was being cruel to her tortoise. He's behind me, in a tipped over giant Rubbermaid tote, with a blanket covering the opening. He's being going in and out and even took food from my hand while halfway inside. He seems to be adjusting very well. I'm just trying to keep things warm and quiet for him this weekend.


-------
Sandy
Oregon-Washington Tortoise Rescue

Mo the Sulcata (4.8 lbs)
Oliver the Sulcata (50 lbs)
Larry the Jordanian Greek
Curly the Eastern Hermanni
....baby Sulcata Franklin on the way!
Lola the Basenji
Dexter the Basenji
John the boyfriend stuck in Kansas...so I get more tortoises!


----------



## pugsandkids

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Roll on Oregon Ducks!!!!
> 
> 
> Cowboy Ken
> 
> 6 Sulcatas
> 8 Russians
> 2 Pancakes
> 1 Uro
> 7 Cats
> 1 Syko Dog
> 1 Wonderful Wife



LOVE our Ducks!
But, if we had lost to the Huskies I would have been very upset. There was a moment of concern there.

Right now my torts are in Rubbermaid boxes, in the living room. Feeling a little panicky about where to put them when puppy joins us next week.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

pugsandkids said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Roll on Oregon Ducks!!!!
> 
> 
> Cowboy Ken
> 
> 6 Sulcatas
> 8 Russians
> 2 Pancakes
> 1 Uro
> 7 Cats
> 1 Syko Dog
> 1 Wonderful Wife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE our Ducks!
> But, if we had lost to the Huskies I would have been very upset. There was a moment of concern there.
> 
> Right now my torts are in Rubbermaid boxes, in the living room. Feeling a little panicky about where to put them when puppy joins us next week.
Click to expand...


When you can't watch puppy like a hawk, puppy goes in crate with a chewy. [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]
Don't know your plans, but I have been breeding, showing, training, counseling, etc for 20 years. Puppies should never, ever be loose. Only adults, who've proven how trustworthy they can be, are allowed loose. My dogs love their crates!! Bones and snacks fed there. 

What breed of puppy?


-------
Sandy
Oregon-Washington Tortoise Rescue

Mo the Sulcata (4.8 lbs)
Oliver the Sulcata (50 lbs)
Larry the Jordanian Greek
Curly the Eastern Hermanni
....baby Sulcata Franklin on the way!
Lola the Basenji
Dexter the Basenji
John the boyfriend stuck in Kansas...so I get more tortoises!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ummmm, and Sandy says, â€œGo Ducks!"


Ya gotta love 'Mercia




Cowboy Ken

6 Sulcatas
8 Russians
2 Pancakes
1 Uro
7 Cats
1 Syko Dog
1 Wonderful Wife


The authoritative bodies of tortoise forum do not endorse the prior post. Gosh you guys. 


Cowboy Ken

6 Sulcatas
8 Russians
2 Pancakes
1 Uro
7 Cats
1 Syko Dog
1 Wonderful Wife


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

I cheer for beer.


-------
Sandy
Oregon-Washington Tortoise Rescue

Mo the Sulcata (4.8 lbs)
Oliver the Sulcata (50 lbs)
Larry the Jordanian Greek
Curly the Eastern Hermanni
....baby Sulcata Franklin on the way!
Lola the Basenji
Dexter the Basenji
John the boyfriend stuck in Kansas...so I get more tortoises!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Well **** you guys, looks like I'm all alone. Gosh, easy on the language. 


Cowboy Ken

6 Sulcatas
8 Russians
2 Pancakes
1 Uro
7 Cats
1 Syko Dog
1 Wonderful Wife


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Well stuff you guys, looks like I'm all alone. Gosh, easy on the language.
> 
> 
> Cowboy Ken
> 
> 6 Sulcatas
> 8 Russians
> 2 Pancakes
> 1 Uro
> 7 Cats
> 1 Syko Dog
> 1 Wonderful Wife



Alone??? What so I look like to you, chopped arugula!? Stuff!!


-------
Sandy
Oregon-Washington Tortoise Rescue

Mo the Sulcata (4.8 lbs)
Oliver the Sulcata (50 lbs)
Larry the Jordanian Greek
Curly the Eastern Hermanni
....baby Sulcata Franklin on the way!
Lola the Basenji
Dexter the Basenji
John the boyfriend stuck in Kansas...so I get more tortoises!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

My dogs don't even get free roam inside. One does from time to time but one of the others does not get personal space and the other one will go pee inside if not watched because she hates outside. She goes in the yard when you're stern with her and bites her lip and sighs at you. 

Glad the ducks beat the huskies!


----------



## Jacqui

Why is it, if a glass object breaks the glass can fly into the vast unknowns not just stay put at the spot where it broke???? My morning started with a helpful cat pointing out to me that I failed to put away an unused long glass light bulb.  The cat's method was very good, had me right there to see the problem, only then the problem was glass in several rooms (four so far), on and in a couple of enclosures, and you get the picture.  Not how I visualize this fine, but chilly morning starting.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

I've spent the last 30 years perfecting living in harmony with indoor dogs. I do not have Knickaknacks, I have one idea stand lamp that's pretty barricades by large, heavy old chair. I'm a neat freak, so everything is always put away unless in use. My basenjis love to walk from couch, over end table, to chair...despite knowing they should not, and jumping down the second they see see catch the. There are no loose cords, nothing...absolutely nothing a basenji could chew, pull down, knock over....which seems to also equate to Sulcata proof. 
He put some dents in my ikea table. Who cares, basenjis chewed it already. House is an open floor plan....perfect for dogs to run and play and get tons of exercise all day.
So there is really nothing dangerous for him to run across or knock over.

The urination/BM issue....time will tell. Foster home before me said he was shockingly clean.
I'm crossing my fingers.

Thank you for tips! I appreciate any info, learning more every day. If I have to move him to the garage, I will. I can set up some substrate to dig in, although he's reported to not be much of a digger....again, handy. 
At least inside, the temps are 75, and there is carpet for traction. Mo gets the bedroom, so the can only interact thru a metal baby gate, that if Oliver wanted in, he can't fit thru, and the door jam would work against him. Mo knocked it over from the opposite side once, so a screwed it in tighter.


-------
Sandy
Oregon-Washington Tortoise Rescue

Mo the Sulcata (4.8 lbs)
Oliver the Sulcata (50 lbs)
Larry the Jordanian Greek
Curly the Eastern Hermanni
....baby Sulcata Franklin on the way!
Lola the Basenji
Dexter the Basenji
John the boyfriend stuck in Kansas...so I get more tortoises!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Can you set up like a kiddie pool with soil and a hide out? Maybe a lowered side for entry. That way it can be a digging and bathroom kinda place? Just an idea.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

RosieRedfoot said:


> Can you set up like a kiddie pool with soil and a hide out? Maybe a lowered side for entry. That way it can be a digging and bathroom kinda place? Just an idea.



I have been considering that. My house is tiny, but I have a big kitchen with linoleum. He likes to snuffle around in Timothy hay, so I was thinking last night, that I could cut out an entry and pad it with lots of hay and he can eat and dig around.

Great minds think alike!!! [GROWING HEART][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][TURTLE]


-------
Sandy
Oregon-Washington Tortoise Rescue

Mo the Sulcata (4.8 lbs)
Oliver the Sulcata (50 lbs)
Larry the Jordanian Greek
Curly the Eastern Hermanni
....baby Sulcata Franklin on the way!
Lola the Basenji
Dexter the Basenji
John the boyfriend stuck in Kansas...so I get more tortoises!


----------



## pugsandkids

SenjiSandy said:


> pugsandkids said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Roll on Oregon Ducks!!!!
> 
> 
> Cowboy Ken
> 
> 6 Sulcatas
> 8 Russians
> 2 Pancakes
> 1 Uro
> 7 Cats
> 1 Syko Dog
> 1 Wonderful Wife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE our Ducks!
> But, if we had lost to the Huskies I would have been very upset. There was a moment of concern there.
> 
> Right now my torts are in Rubbermaid boxes, in the living room. Feeling a little panicky about where to put them when puppy joins us next week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you can't watch puppy like a hawk, puppy goes in crate with a chewy. [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]
> Don't know your plans, but I have been breeding, showing, training, counseling, etc for 20 years. Puppies should never, ever be loose. Only adults, who've proven how trustworthy they can be, are allowed loose. My dogs love their crates!! Bones and snacks fed there.
> 
> What breed of puppy?
> 
> 
> -------
> Sandy
> Oregon-Washington Tortoise Rescue
> 
> Mo the Sulcata (4.8 lbs)
> Oliver the Sulcata (50 lbs)
> Larry the Jordanian Greek
> Curly the Eastern Hermanni
> ....baby Sulcata Franklin on the way!
> Lola the Basenji
> Dexter the Basenji
> John the boyfriend stuck in Kansas...so I get more tortoises!
Click to expand...


Oh there absolutely will be a crate! None of my dogs are left unattended, if we are not with them they are crated. They often put themselves to bed if we are up too late. My concern is puppy rambunctiousness  We have three Pugs, and are getting back to our "real dog" roots with a Rottweiler puppy! 

Drove to Klamath Falls for soccer today, the roads were icy and I had my sons pickup. Not my trusty, evenly weighted Tahoe...Twice my backend tried to pull us into a spin [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES] Got everyone's attention! But we made it there and back safely.




SenjiSandy said:


> RosieRedfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you set up like a kiddie pool with soil and a hide out? Maybe a lowered side for entry. That way it can be a digging and bathroom kinda place? Just an idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been considering that. My house is tiny, but I have a big kitchen with linoleum. He likes to snuffle around in Timothy hay, so I was thinking last night, that I could cut out an entry and pad it with lots of hay and he can eat and dig around.
> 
> Great minds think alike!!! [GROWING HEART][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][TURTLE]
> 
> 
> -------
> Sandy
> Oregon-Washington Tortoise Rescue
> 
> Mo the Sulcata (4.8 lbs)
> Oliver the Sulcata (50 lbs)
> Larry the Jordanian Greek
> Curly the Eastern Hermanni
> ....baby Sulcata Franklin on the way!
> Lola the Basenji
> Dexter the Basenji
> John the boyfriend stuck in Kansas...so I get more tortoises!
Click to expand...


I love that idea!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm figuring Sibi hasn't been on because she went to Hollywood, Fla. for the PBR event this weekend. 


Cowboy Ken

6 Sulcatas
8 Russians
2 Pancakes
1 Uro
7 Cats
1 Syko Dog
1 Wonderful Wife


----------



## pugsandkids

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm figuring Sibi hasn't been on because she went to Hollywood, Fla. for the PBR event this weekend.
> 
> 
> Cowboy Ken
> 
> 6 Sulcatas
> 8 Russians
> 2 Pancakes
> 1 Uro
> 7 Cats
> 1 Syko Dog
> 1 Wonderful Wife



Where else would she be? 
Ethanns (oldest son) new girlfriend barrel races! I love her already, LOL.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I'm making a fresh pineapple mango pico de gallo salsa to go with the shredded pork and black bean nachos. It looked too pretty to not photograph it!


----------



## Jacqui

RosieRedfoot said:


> I'm making a fresh pineapple mango pico de gallo salsa to go with the shredded pork and black bean nachos. It looked too pretty to not photograph it!



My sample is in the mail, right? It does look very good.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

The nachos that went with the salsa. Colby jack, pepper jack, and black beans with pulled smoked pork.


----------



## pugsandkids

Wow, looks delicious!


----------



## Jacqui

Kim, I think your doing this because I am sitting at home really hungry and there is nothing in the house to fix that sounds good.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Lol sorry it's torture. Was pretty tasty though! 

Rosie was happy since she got mango and pineapple out of it all too. And a strawberry. She was in redfoot heaven!


----------



## Kerryann

Hi everyone 
What'd I miss? I was off on another jeeping trip. Oh I have something amazing to show you all. In that pic do you see what is at the bottom of my back??? my squats are working woot... Other than that I have been working and working and working..


----------



## sibi

I went to what PBR? No, I've been busy cleaning up after a self-imposed flood in my kitchen and dining room. Also, fixing up the shed...we're finally getting things going. Also, rain had damaged an area in the back of the house. I had to look for the same siding and molding to repair the damage. That's where I've been.

Kerryann, heck if I can see anything in that pic. I can only enlarge it so much, and still, I can't see anything. So, what is at the bottom of your back?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Pretty sure she's talking about building up a booty with squats! 

I can't wait for the house to be ours! 51 days left...


These dogs... Bf put the dogs out to potty and Prince didn't want to get out of his crate and when he got stern telling Prince to go out, Prince started growling at him. He's been doing this more when you tell him to do something he doesn't want to. Although he doesn't do it to me, he just gets stubborn. I think he was abused by his last male owner so he gets defensive towards men. 

Then I go to see what the deal is and find Dante sitting down in the yard looking dejected with blood coming from his nose. No signs of bites but I think one of them ran into his face. He's inside now in his crate to stay calm but the bleeding has stopped. 

Ellie crapped on the deck and immediately began eating it. She'll probably vomit it up and eat it again so she's staying outside for a while and not allowed to give kisses.... Blech, dogs...


----------



## Jacqui

Kim, how sweet.  You have her trained to clean up after herself.  

KerryAnn is there where I say something like, "So now, everybody knows KerryAnn is an a**? I mean has one...   Glad your getting the butt you have always dreamed of.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

If she goes in the yard she leaves it but I guess when she goes on the deck she cleans it up since she knows it gets her in trouble. It's also why we can't leave her free roaming the house... She willingly pees in her crate and drinks it. She's had complete work ups and bloodwork from the vet so it's not anything physically but I think it's a habit she formed as a (presumed) puppy mill dog gone stray...


In short, no kisses for her lol.


I should mention I bought the dogs a laser show projector. They all go crazy for laser beams so this may make their brains kerplode. But if it can tire Prince out mentally and physically it's very much worth it. 

I know a lot of his negative behaviors stem from lack of exercise but it's hard to tire out a lab who can go on a 3 mile walk followed by 2 hours of swimming and dock diving fetching and then bounce around tigger style... He's almost 7, I don't know where the energy comes from but I'd gladly take some of it.


----------



## Jacqui

I hadn't heard about a laser projector for dogs. My dogs wear their energy levels down trying to keep up with the cats.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

It's not made for dogs, it's made for human parties but my dogs like chasing the light like cats do.


I'll try my best to take a video of the dogs using it!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

RosieRedfoot said:


> It's not made for dogs, it's made for human parties but my dogs like chasing the light like cats do.
> 
> 
> I'll try my best to take a video of the dogs using it!





From what I understand, laser chasing toys for cats should be avoided due in part it tends to make them neurotic. Something to do with prey chase response and zero satisfaction from the hunt. I'm not sure what it would do for a possibly already neurotic dog. 


Cowboy Ken

6 Sulcatas
8 Russians
2 Pancakes
1 Uro
7 Cats
1 Syko Dog
1 Wonderful Wife


----------



## Kerryann

RosieRedfoot said:


> Pretty sure she's talking about building up a booty with squats!
> 
> I can't wait for the house to be ours! 51 days left...
> 
> 
> These dogs... Bf put the dogs out to potty and Prince didn't want to get out of his crate and when he got stern telling Prince to go out, Prince started growling at him. He's been doing this more when you tell him to do something he doesn't want to. Although he doesn't do it to me, he just gets stubborn. I think he was abused by his last male owner so he gets defensive towards men.
> 
> Then I go to see what the deal is and find Dante sitting down in the yard looking dejected with blood coming from his nose. No signs of bites but I think one of them ran into his face. He's inside now in his crate to stay calm but the bleeding has stopped.
> 
> Ellie crapped on the deck and immediately began eating it. She'll probably vomit it up and eat it again so she's staying outside for a while and not allowed to give kisses.... Blech, dogs...





Our dogs must be related. Ozzie got angry yesterday morning as i was working out because he wanted to play since I was playing. He went over and defiantly started peeing on the floor. When I got up and went towards him he started trying to drink it down.. ran over to the other end of the room and threw it up. 
I yelled at him but he's like a POW and just looks at me like he doesn't even care. 



Jacqui said:


> Kim, how sweet.  You have her trained to clean up after herself.
> 
> KerryAnn is there where I say something like, "So now, everybody knows KerryAnn is an a**? I mean has one...   Glad your getting the butt you have always dreamed of.



Thanks.. it was a long time coming. I showed it to some of the girls who work for me today and they thought I was funny. I showed it to mike and he said his was bigger but I told him that if we measured it like a bra cup I am sure it would be the same. He accused me of calling him fat.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann said:


> Using that logic, if you were saying the two of you would be the same, what's he saying here? I know what wouldn't be going on if i were to be so foolish as to say something like that in my household. Just not worth it.
> 
> 
> Cowboy Ken
> 
> 6 Sulcatas
> 8 Russians
> 2 Pancakes
> 1 Uro
> 7 Cats
> 1 Syko Dog
> 1 Wonderful Wife


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Using that logic, if you were saying the two of you would be the same, what's he saying here? I know what wouldn't be going on if i were to be so foolish as to say something like that in my household. Just not worth it.
> 
> 
> Cowboy Ken
> 
> 6 Sulcatas
> 8 Russians
> 2 Pancakes
> 1 Uro
> 7 Cats
> 1 Syko Dog
> 1 Wonderful Wife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had no idea he had a sensitive side. He has been complaining about being fat lately though. By the way, he would have called himself fat because he was saying how much bigger his butt was than mine.
Click to expand...


----------



## RosieRedfoot

He's already kind of neurotic but he likes chasing anything that moves. Won't be an all the time thing.

Was petting Dante the black lab and thought my hand felt dirty and was horrified when I looked down to find this:




Mm funky lab oils...


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



RosieRedfoot said:


> He's already kind of neurotic but he likes chasing anything that moves. Won't be an all the time thing.
> 
> Was petting Dante the black lab and thought my hand felt dirty and was horrified when I looked down to find this:
> 
> 
> 
> Mm funky lab oils...



What'd he get into?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here in Oregon, at the coast is a doll museum. Here is the sign in the place




Cowboy Ken

6 Sulcatas
8 Russians
2 Pancakes
1 Uro
7 Cats
1 Syko Dog
1 Wonderful Wife


----------



## pugsandkids

Labs produce oil to make them water repellant  That happens sometimes!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I knew that would kill chat! 


Cowboy Ken

6 Sulcatas
8 Russians
2 Pancakes
1 Uro
7 Cats
1 Syko Dog
1 Wonderful Wife


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Sometimes at work we find undressed barbies... So guess there's creeps (or curious kids) everywhere. 

He hasn't had a bath in a while. After petting him I told him to avoid flames because he'd probably burn better than a candle. Guess if the power ever goes out can rub my Labradors to scrape off oils and burn it for heat. Might smell like wet dog, but hey.. Whatever works!

I should mention I had to use hand soap then shampoo then dish soap just to get most of the oil off. I then had to use some kitchen degreaser to get rid of it all. Just another reason I don't want carpet in the house!


----------



## sibi

Wow, how dense can a person be!?! It never even occurred to me what Kerryann was talking about! What's below your back? Duh.. a backside or, better known as, an a**. I'm so dense it isn't funny. What the heck is wrong with me? Btw, Kerryann, you still would need to build more buttock cause I still couldn't see much Not unless your dairy airy was concaved  Don't get mad at me, I'm just kidding, sorta. 


[w='Jacqui' pid='756572' dateline='1381850251']
Kim, how sweet.  You have her trained to clean up after herself.  

KerryAnn is there where I say something like, "So now, everybody knows KerryAnn is an a**? I mean has one...   Glad your getting the butt you have always dreamed of. 
[/quote]


----------



## sibi

Good Morning Everyone!  How did everyone spend their night...asleep, I hope


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

RosieRedfoot said:


> Sometimes at work we find undressed barbies... So guess there's creeps (or curious kids) everywhere.
> 
> He hasn't had a bath in a while. After petting him I told him to avoid flames because he'd probably burn better than a candle. Guess if the power ever goes out can rub my Labradors to scrape off oils and burn it for heat. Might smell like wet dog, but hey.. Whatever works!
> 
> I should mention I had to use hand soap then shampoo then dish soap just to get most of the oil off. I then had to use some kitchen degreaser to get rid of it all. Just another reason I don't want carpet in the house!



Here's a tip!

I'm a dog breeder/handler/groomer/vet tech...
Here is how I bath a smelly lab... Use good old Dawn dish soap...the blue stuff, and nothing else. It's what we use on wildlife even. Remember Exonvaldez? All the birds?
With a one quart spray bottle from Dollar Tree, fill with 2/3rd warm water, then 1/3 Dawn, and spray the mixture onto the already wet dog. This well penetrate the hair better, and lather faster, plus it's easier to get the soap into groin, dewlap, armpits, etc. Massage well. Take a nail brush and scrub all surfaces of the feet.

Rinse, maybe repeat of really gross.

THEN, use this shampoo...after nearly 20 years bathing and grooming dogs....this is DA BOMB of shampoos..




Use the same spray bottle method, will as save you $$ as it will last longer.
With mink oils, they work cumulatively. Each time you bathe, the cost gets more and more conditioned. It also is a fantastic bug repellant. Not 100%, like the Rx products, but very helpful, and smells incredible. Do not ever use a human product on a dog. We have totally different pH. You will cause more harm than good.

Touch of Mink products are made in Salem. Very nice people. Small family operation. I love supporting them. Great human products as well


----------



## sibi

Hay, I like that method. I think I'll use it on my dog too. I'm checking out that website right now. Thanks Sandy.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Sounds like a good method. I have some varying shampoos, some of which are from the vet for Dante's previous skin infections and I've used them from time to time because they seem to de-funk him best. 

Have any tips for removing doggy breath without a $400 vet trip? I know there are a ton of water additives and products out there that claim to work but I don't really trust them. 

I'd say both my labs are at the really gross point if like 2 minutes of petting his back does that to my hand.


I should mention he goes and lays out in the dirt to sunbathe and smells like baked fermented oil. So I may look into that shampoo!


----------



## pugsandkids

Doggy breath is usually a tooth problem...


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

If you list off your medicated veterinary shampoo products I can tell you what works, what to toss, and when you might want to use them.
With a lab, having a Chlorhexidine or Miconazole shampoo on hand is good.

For teeth, brush a few times a week to keep the bacterial content down, and prevent more plaque accumulation. It will remove some of the tartar, but not all.

I use AquaDent in my dogs water. Excellent product that really works. I keep a one Litre bottle with it all mixed up, and use that to refill my kitchen water dish, vs continually mixing it up. Chlorhex based produces do degrade after a few days in light and oxygen, so that method keeps activated fresh product out.

Other than the potential for broken teeth, I like using raw marrow bones from the grocery store. If you have a Winco around you, you can buy a bag for $4 with 5 or 6 large bones and that scrapes their teeth beautifully. I buy a few bags a month.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

SenjiSandy said:


> You're talking soup bones here, yes?


----------



## happyjoyjoy

RosieRedfoot said:


> Sounds like a good method. I have some varying shampoos, some of which are from the vet for Dante's previous skin infections and I've used them from time to time because they seem to de-funk him best.
> 
> Have any tips for removing doggy breath without a $400 vet trip? I know there are a ton of water additives and products out there that claim to work but I don't really trust them.
> 
> I'd say both my labs are at the really gross point if like 2 minutes of petting his back does that to my hand.
> 
> 
> I should mention he goes and lays out in the dirt to sunbathe and smells like baked fermented oil. So I may look into that shampoo!





Honestly I'm a vet tech and dogs DO need to get there teeth cleaned every year/ every other year just like we do. Dogs get tooth aches and feel pain just like us.... I know here in vegas most animal hospitals have a dental month every year where dentals are discounted, half off, etc. I would make some phone calls and see what you can find out. Tartar= bad breath. Best thing to do (even tho it may be a pain and costly) is daily brushing and yearly dental cleanings.

Hope this helps


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Didn't someone say you only need to brush the teeth you want to keep?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Yeah. I was quoted at $400 a dog for dentals with pre anesthesia bloodwork. $1200 is a bit much right now to spend. I miss winco and do give them raw bones or half a chicken, etc. from time to time. 

Shampoo is ketochlor. It's pink and something about encapsulated something. Sorry if I have typos or don't Make sense, my hand is burning... 

I made salsa from scratch and I had only one glove left... So now my right hand is on fire. I tried using poison ivy wash to rinse it away as soon as I felt the burn and rinsed in milk then soaked in sour cream. Then I tried olive oil and sugar to neutralize and scrub away the burn... But my hand is still on fire and it feels like I picked up a 300 degree pan with no oven mitt on. I have an ice pack on it to numb me from feeling it but anyone have a good tried and true remedy? I also tried gojo hand cleaner and acne cream and toothpaste.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Maybe vinegar? I don't have a clue though. You may truly have a chemical burn.


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Wow, how dense can a person be!?! It never even occurred to me what Kerryann was talking about! What's below your back? Duh.. a backside or, better known as, an a**. I'm so dense it isn't funny. What the heck is wrong with me? Btw, Kerryann, you still would need to build more buttock cause I still couldn't see much Not unless your dairy airy was concaved  Don't get mad at me, I'm just kidding, sorta.
> 
> 
> [w='Jacqui' pid='756572' dateline='1381850251']
> Kim, how sweet.  You have her trained to clean up after herself.
> 
> KerryAnn is there where I say something like, "So now, everybody knows KerryAnn is an a**? I mean has one...   Glad your getting the butt you have always dreamed of.


[/quote]

It's not much but it's more than I had before.  It doesn't take much to get me excited these days. Today I was doing this data visualization in a new reporting tool and I was on top of the world. 



SenjiSandy said:


> If you list off your medicated veterinary shampoo products I can tell you what works, what to toss, and when you might want to use them.
> With a lab, having a Chlorhexidine or Miconazole shampoo on hand is good.
> 
> For teeth, brush a few times a week to keep the bacterial content down, and prevent more plaque accumulation. It will remove some of the tartar, but not all.
> 
> I use AquaDent in my dogs water. Excellent product that really works. I keep a one Litre bottle with it all mixed up, and use that to refill my kitchen water dish, vs continually mixing it up. Chlorhex based produces do degrade after a few days in light and oxygen, so that method keeps activated fresh product out.
> 
> Other than the potential for broken teeth, I like using raw marrow bones from the grocery store. If you have a Winco around you, you can buy a bag for $4 with 5 or 6 large bones and that scrapes their teeth beautifully. I buy a few bags a month.



My schnauzer has chronically bad teeth but now he can't have any more cleanings at his age. I got him an electric toothbrush. It really does help and his teeth are staying clean. 



RosieRedfoot said:


> Yeah. I was quoted at $400 a dog for dentals with pre anesthesia bloodwork. $1200 is a bit much right now to spend. I miss winco and do give them raw bones or half a chicken, etc. from time to time.
> 
> Shampoo is ketochlor. It's pink and something about encapsulated something. Sorry if I have typos or don't Make sense, my hand is burning...
> 
> I made salsa from scratch and I had only one glove left... So now my right hand is on fire. I tried using poison ivy wash to rinse it away as soon as I felt the burn and rinsed in milk then soaked in sour cream. Then I tried olive oil and sugar to neutralize and scrub away the burn... But my hand is still on fire and it feels like I picked up a 300 degree pan with no oven mitt on. I have an ice pack on it to numb me from feeling it but anyone have a good tried and true remedy? I also tried gojo hand cleaner and acne cream and toothpaste.



I think you shouldn't put oil on a burn. I would put Aloe on it.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I have a bag of ice sitting on it that helps.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

RosieRedfoot said:


> I have a bag of ice sitting on it that helps.



Stub your toe. At least then you'll be distracted from the pain in your hand by the pain in your toe. Try it. It might help. If not, huh?


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> RosieRedfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a bag of ice sitting on it that helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stub your toe. At least then you'll be distracted from the pain in your hand by the pain in your toe. Try it. It might help. If not, huh?
Click to expand...


You are trying to disable her from being able to run after you and smack you?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm smart enough that everything in my fridge says mild. Ok, other than the tapiteo.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieRedfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a bag of ice sitting on it that helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stub your toe. At least then you'll be distracted from the pain in your hand by the pain in your toe. Try it. It might help. If not, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are trying to disable her from being able to run after you and smack you?
Click to expand...


Sounds like a plan.... a painful one, but a plan.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I had ice on it for about 20 minutes and now it isn't burning. 

Here's the salsa... Hope it makes up for the pain!


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Yes Ken, soup bones.

I'm a vet tech as well...twenty something years of torture....LOL
I've never had a dental on any of my dogs. But I brush often, feed a mostly raw diet, and give them tons of chews. They be show dogs, them have purdy teef, even my old veteran!

A routine dental with IV catheter and no bloodwork, no extractions, should be around $200-$350.
February is Dental month, so maybe start a doggy savings account and make some calls? I don't know any DVMs in your area, so I can't sweet talk anyone. If you wanted to drive up to McMinnville I'd make sure your pocket book was treated as respectfully as your dog. [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## Kerryann

RosieRedfoot said:


> I had ice on it for about 20 minutes and now it isn't burning.
> 
> Here's the salsa... Hope it makes up for the pain!



It looks so delicious


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I want red, painful hand picture. No picture, it didn't happen. Just saying.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I want red, painful hand picture. No picture, it didn't happen. Just saying.



Meeee tooooo


----------



## RosieRedfoot

It's just red from the ice not the capsaicin. Sorry I lack proof of my pain!

I know February is dental month. Dante has had 3 dentals in his 6 years. I don't think Prince ever has. Ellie most needs a dental but she's also the one they said was high risk and may not be worth it since she's elderly.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

RosieRedfoot said:


> It's just red from the ice not the capsaicin. Sorry I lack proof of my pain!



As I suspected.


----------



## sibi

Kim, don't do it. Stubbing your toe while having a burned hand is miserable from hand to toe. I' use the aloe plant. It really works.

Sorry I haven't been on much. I was basically called a liar by a member today as I was giving advice to someone. He said that he tries to avoid my threads because I'm probably lying about that too. It started another verbal war that I had to report it. I don't understand why people want to attack everything I say. I have never attacked a person first. I always defend myself, and it can get awfully heated. But, this person struck a sensitive cord, and now I'm really thinking of leaving the forum. I can't even advise people of the many things I know well without getting verbally attacked. There's so much I can offer especially as it relates to Baby Runt's MBD. I've been documenting her case and keeping records of her progress. I guess i can be one of those other members who read posts but never respond.

And that killed chat...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Call meâ€¦whatever, but I just had a flash. Those rectangular disposable cake pans they sell at the supermarket, the kind with the clear topping saver 4" tops, I'm thinking they might be cheap mini greenhouses for growing greens for your tortoises. Maybe seed starter trays at the feed store are cheaper, but it's a thought anyway.


Sibi, don't do it,(it being leaving) you've got true friends here that you're a true friend to. I don't speak for anyone other than the multitudes in my head, but we all care for you and you leaving would leave a hole. Heck fire, woman, I've missed you here in chat. Just do as we, (me, myself and I) and avoid those folks.


----------



## Team Gomberg

Don't leave sibi


----------



## sibi

Well, I'm just so tired of the arguing. I mean, i don't know who's gonna come out of the woodwork and attack something i say. Like i said, i never start any arguments; people come off as nasty or insulting, and before i know it, there's another argument. How do you avoid people who you never posted to? That's what happened today. This guy, (name deleted by moderator), came out of the woodwork and called me a liar. He said that he wouldn't even read my posts because they're probably lies too. I reported him, and Yvonne had to delete several sentences and posts so that people reading it couldn't walk away with negative feelings toward me. But, this whole thing left a very bitter taste in my mouth. I was hurt too because i don't lie and usually don't encourage lying except in extreme cases where the life of someone or something is in danger. I live a religious life despite my shortcomings and when someone becomes judgmental and accusatory, I'm reminded that judging someone is also a sin. So, I'm extremely careful about condemning someone.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sibi, you know you are golden, priceless in my eyes, right?


I know, you know, what you're talking about.


----------



## sibi

Thanks Heather and Cowboy! It's nice and safe to be here on chat. Funny how I feel like that. Once I go outside chat, I get into trouble. I should stay here, but I'm like Breasty Boy, I like to roam in uncharted waters. Maybe that's the problem. If one roams in water, you're bound to sink, ay?

Are you experiencing a lag on the forum? It may be my phone too.



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sibi, you know you are golden, priceless in my eyes, right?
> 
> 
> I know, you know, what you're talking about.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

RosieRedfoot said:


> It's just red from the ice not the capsaicin. Sorry I lack proof of my pain!
> 
> I know February is dental month. Dante has had 3 dentals in his 6 years. I don't think Prince ever has. Ellie most needs a dental but she's also the one they said was high risk and may not be worth it since she's elderly.



Eeeeek! Not worth it. Then brush as often as you can to reduce the bacterial load in the mouth, encourage chewing on bones and dental chew toys, and get a bottle of AquaDent. 
But brushing is the best BY FAR!!! [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]




sibi said:


> Well, I'm just so tired of the arguing. I mean, i don't know who's gonna come out of the woodwork and attack something i say. Like i said, i never start any arguments; people come off as nasty or insulting, and before i know it, there's another argument. How do you avoid people who you never posted to? That's what happened today. This guy,(name deleted by moderator), came out of the woodwork and called me a liar. He said that he wouldn't even read my posts because they're probably lies too. I reported him, and Yvonne had to delete several sentences and posts so that people reading it couldn't walk away with negative feelings toward me. But, this whole thing left a very bitter taste in my mouth. I was hurt too because i don't lie and usually don't encourage lying except in extreme cases where the life of someone or something is in danger. I live a religious life despite my shortcomings and when someone becomes judgmental and accusatory, I'm reminded that judging someone is also a sin. So, I'm extremely careful about condemning someone.



What?????

Kim? Is that your real name?? [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]

Don't leave. Do not let a few negative Nancy's chase you off and undo years of hard work and accumulated knowledge go to waste. We need you here. I've learned a ton from you myself! Oliver is content here in the house with me, and you've had some fantastic ideas I've implemented.

Maybe take a break for a dew weeks from anything other than this thread. Take a deep breath, be proud of yourself for the many tortoises who have benefited from you.

{{{{{hugs}}}}}


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Kim, don't do it. Stubbing your toe while having a burned hand is miserable from hand to toe. I' use the aloe plant. It really works.
> 
> Sorry I haven't been on much. I was basically called a liar by a member today as I was giving advice to someone. He said that he tries to avoid my threads because I'm probably lying about that too. It started another verbal war that I had to report it. I don't understand why people want to attack everything I say. I have never attacked a person first. I always defend myself, and it can get awfully heated. But, this person struck a sensitive cord, and now I'm really thinking of leaving the forum. I can't even advise people of the many things I know well without getting verbally attacked. There's so much I can offer especially as it relates to Baby Runt's MBD. I've been documenting her case and keeping records of her progress. I guess i can be one of those other members who read posts but never respond.
> 
> And that killed chat...




You must have posted this late.
Don't leave, there are people like that everywhere. For some reason it's true that being behind a keyboard dehumanizes people and makes them act in a manner that they wouldn't if they could see another person's face. You shouldn't take it personal and realize it's a definition of the other person and not you. You shouldn't leave those of us who love talking to you because of someone who can't behave. I have seen this on my jeep forums also. People who are great in person turn into a bully behind the screen. 
also sometimes people aren't ready to hear the truth. When I first came online it was hard for me to take advice from anyone on here and I was probably a bit defiant also. Betty has MBD and she also had an overgrown beak and the forum helped me manage those conditions but it took me a while to admit that either of those were true.


----------



## Jacqui

Sibi, my advice is to try to ignore folks like that. Take it from the person who gets told atleast once a month that I am why good folks leave here, the reason for anything that goes wrong, that I am harmful to tortoises, that everybody wishes I would just leave this site, on and on. I know it hurts and is hard to ignore, but give it your best shot. I too have had several times when I seriously wondered why I was wasting my time in here and setting myself up for hurt. Sometimes I go deal with real life a bit more and spend less time in here. Sometimes I will try to ignore certain folks' posts and advise for as long as I can before I just can't stand by and not say anything. You just need to do what works best for you or perhaps a bit of several methods. *hugs* Sibi, just always remember, we need you in here.


----------



## sibi

That's why I love you all here. I was walking around in a daze yesterday because of the apparent hatred of this guy toward me. I didn't even know he exists before yesterday. When I reported him, I'm so glad the mod acted quickly to remove the offensive language, including my own offensive/defensive remarks. I mean, I'll defend myself or my position, but I'm not mean spirited, a d I don't initiative an argument.

Now, if one reads that thread, aside from this guy saying in his first sentence, "I can't stand liars," no one could ever know there was a nasty argument brooding. But, in the few minutes it took to remove the language, some did get to read it; thus, the thread that popped up again on "fluff/deleted posts." So, the damage was minimized, but not totally.

What also helped me feel better was that I pm the OP to apologize for the advice I gave, but also explained why I gave that advice. She totally understood, and thanked me for caring. That, too, made me feel better.
Jacqui, I don't know how you do it as a mod. I admire your strength, and even though you appear strong, I know the pain of always trying to be strong for everyone else. 

Cowboy, Kerryann, Sandy, Kim, Jacqui, Maria, and all those who sent me PM, you're the reasons why I'm still here. This is my safe haven. I think if any of those nasty people join chat, I'd tell them to leave my space!  I know I can't do that, but people like that just won't last here on chat.
I think I'll stay after all.


Jacqui said:


> Sibi, my advice is to try to ignore folks like that. Take it from the person who gets told atleast once a month that I am why good folks leave here, the reason for anything that goes wrong, that I am harmful to tortoises, that everybody wishes I would just leave this site, on and on. I know it hurts and is hard to ignore, but give it your best shot. I too have had several times when I seriously wondered why I was wasting my time in here and setting myself up for hurt. Sometimes I go deal with real life a bit more and spend less time in here. Sometimes I will try to ignore certain folks' posts and advise for as long as I can before I just can't stand by and not say anything. You just need to do what works best for you or perhaps a bit of several methods. *hugs* Sibi, just always remember, we need you in here.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sibi,
Sorry about last night. I had to go to bed. I was too tired. And now I'm at the dr.'s with Karen. Regular visit.


----------



## sissyofone

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



sibi said:


> That's why I love you all here. I was walking around in a daze yesterday because of the apparent hatred of this guy toward me. I didn't even know he exists before yesterday. When I reported him, I'm so glad the mod acted quickly to remove the offensive language, including my own offensive/defensive remarks. I mean, I'll defend myself or my position, but I'm not mean spirited, a d I don't initiative an argument.
> 
> Now, if one reads that thread, aside from this guy saying in his first sentence, "I can't stand liars," no one could ever know there was a nasty argument brooding. But, in the few minutes it took to remove the language, some did get to read it; thus, the thread that popped up again on "fluff/deleted posts." So, the damage was minimized, but not totally.
> 
> What also helped me feel better was that I pm the OP to apologize for the advice I gave, but also explained why I gave that advice. She totally understood, and thanked me for caring. That, too, made me feel better.
> Jacqui, I don't know how you do it as a mod. I admire your strength, and even though you appear strong, I know the pain of always trying to be strong for everyone else.
> 
> Cowboy, Kerryann, Sandy, Kim, Jacqui, Maria, and all those who sent me PM, you're the reasons why I'm still here. This is my safe haven. I think if any of those nasty people join chat, I'd tell them to leave my space!  I know I can't do that, but people like that just won't last here on chat.
> I think I'll stay after all.
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sibi, my advice is to try to ignore folks like that. Take it from the person who gets told atleast once a month that I am why good folks leave here, the reason for anything that goes wrong, that I am harmful to tortoises, that everybody wishes I would just leave this site, on and on. I know it hurts and is hard to ignore, but give it your best shot. I too have had several times when I seriously wondered why I was wasting my time in here and setting myself up for hurt. Sometimes I go deal with real life a bit more and spend less time in here. Sometimes I will try to ignore certain folks' posts and advise for as long as I can before I just can't stand by and not say anything. You just need to do what works best for you or perhaps a bit of several methods. *hugs* Sibi, just always remember, we need you in here.
Click to expand...


Im so glad you decided to stay sibi.  And yes we do need you here. Hello to all. Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## sibi

That's alright. I had to check out too. But, the good news is that I'm not going anywhere. I'm gonna continue offering help, advice, and what have you. Btw, is the pancake pic in the contest yours?


Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sibi,
> Sorry about last night. I had to go to bed. I was too tired. And now I'm at the dr.'s with Karen. Regular visit.



Thank you Maria for your support


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Nope. I entered Little Ricky, but the picture, I believe didn't meet the size requirements.


----------



## sibi

So, little Ricky's pic is not posted? You couldn't downsize the pic through Photoshop?


Cowboy_Ken said:


> Nope. I entered Little Ricky, but the picture, I believe didn't meet the size requirements.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

My photos are all from my iPhone. I believe that maybe the problem.


----------



## Yvonne G

sibi said:


> Kim, don't do it. Stubbing your toe while having a burned hand is miserable from hand to toe. I' use the aloe plant. It really works.
> 
> Sorry I haven't been on much. I was basically called a liar by a member today as I was giving advice to someone. He said that he tries to avoid my threads because I'm probably lying about that too. It started another verbal war that I had to report it. I don't understand why people want to attack everything I say. I have never attacked a person first. I always defend myself, and it can get awfully heated. But, this person struck a sensitive cord, and now I'm really thinking of leaving the forum. I can't even advise people of the many things I know well without getting verbally attacked. There's so much I can offer especially as it relates to Baby Runt's MBD. I've been documenting her case and keeping records of her progress. I guess i can be one of those other members who read posts but never respond.
> 
> And that killed chat...



And why on earth would you bring that post over here to the chat. Do you think that other person doesn't have access here? Do you want them to start the name-calling and argument over here in the chat? Since his comments have been deleted, there was no need for you to dredge it all up again over her in a friendly and happy-go-lucky thread like this one. Shame on you!


----------



## Jacqui

Ummmm because this is our "safe" place, our "home", where we feel loved, wanted, and a part of. A place to share with each other the good, the bad, and the ugly (that's me!). This is where for some of us where our friends are who can understand our hurts, allow us to talk them out, to remove the thorns and to start to heal again be it our real lives or our TFO lives. Sibi did not say who did this or even which thread it was said in. I don't think she did anything wrong or otherwise I guess she did nothing I might not have done myself.  ...just my humble thoughts....


----------



## Yvonne G

You're wrong, she DID say who it was. I deleted the name.

And think ahead to what if the other person involved in that mess reads this thread and decided he or she has to come over here and express their opinion on the matter? The whole thing starts all over again here on your "safe place."

She could have just said something like she was upset about what was said on another thread, was thinking about not posting anymore, yada yada, and left it at that. We didn't have to know what was said or what was done about it. PM's and emails could be sent if more info wanted to be passed.


----------



## sibi

Thank you Yvonne. I can always depend on you to understand what I was experiencing at the time, especially because I was planning on leaving the forum. I felt I owed it to my friends here to know why.

On second thought, it looks like I dodged a bullet with that other fella here, only to get a grenade thrown my way by you. Haven't you brought that fight here?

quote='Yvonne G' pid='757968' dateline='1382038563']


sibi said:


> Kim, don't do it. Stubbing your toe while having a burned hand is miserable from hand to toe. I' use the aloe plant. It really works.
> 
> Sorry I haven't been on much. I was basically called a liar by a member today as I was giving advice to someone. He said that he tries to avoid my threads because I'm probably lying about that too. It started another verbal war that I had to report it. I don't understand why people want to attack everything I say. I have never attacked a person first. I always defend myself, and it can get awfully heated. But, this person struck a sensitive cord, and now I'm really thinking of leaving the forum. I can't even advise people of the many things I know well without getting verbally attacked. There's so much I can offer especially as it relates to Baby Runt's MBD. I've been documenting her case and keeping records of her progress. I guess i can be one of those other members who read posts but never respond.
> 
> And that killed chat...



And why on earth would you bring that post over here to the chat. Do you think that other person doesn't have access here? Do you want them to start the name-calling and argument over here in the chat? Since his comments have been deleted, there was no need for you to dredge it all up again over her in a friendly and happy-go-lucky thread like this one. Shame on you!
[/quote]


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Well what's said is said. But I am glad sibi didn't leave. People can be downright nasty and it doesn't always take the disconnect of a computer for some to be rude. I didn't see the thread or the user, so I have no comments on that but I don't like seeing friend's feelings be hurt.

I went back to work today (had a week off for family, then worked one day, then 3 days off for some reason). 

The laser pointer projector thing for Prince showed up today and I tested it out. He was bewildered and just lay down "stargazing" and voicing his opinion loudly with grumbles and whines. I took a video of his noises but for some reason youtube won't let me upload right now.. I'll try it again later.


----------



## Jacqui

If you were just loking out the window, you would think it is a wonderful sunny day outside with a nice wind. Once outside, reality of it being only 60 sets in quickly.


----------



## sibi

That's so true in more ways than one 


Jacqui said:


> If you were just loking out the window, you would think it is a wonderful sunny day outside with a nice wind. Once outside, reality of it being only 60 sets in quickly.




Thank you Kim! 
I can't wait to see the YouTube 


RosieRedfoot said:


> Well what's said is said. But I am glad sibi didn't leave. People can be downright nasty and it doesn't always take the disconnect of a computer for some to be rude. I didn't see the thread or the user, so I have no comments on that but I don't like seeing friend's feelings be hurt.
> 
> I went back to work today (had a week off for family, then worked one day, then 3 days off for some reason).
> 
> The laser pointer projector thing for Prince showed up today and I tested it out. He was bewildered and just lay down "stargazing" and voicing his opinion loudly with grumbles and whines. I took a video of his noises but for some reason youtube won't let me upload right now.. I'll try it again later.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> If you were just loking out the window, you would think it is a wonderful sunny day outside with a nice wind. Once outside, reality of it being only 60 sets in quickly.



It was cold and rainy here today. It cleared up though so the tigers can win their game tonight. I don't think I can stay up again to the end. 
I am unhappy about fall. I don't like the cold and gray skies. However it is boot season and I have a lot of boots to wear so I will make the best of it.


----------



## sibi

Speaking of boots, I've gotta get some more boots. I have a nice brown, short boot, and a black one. I have a full black one, but need to get a brown full boot. I'd also like to get some goulashes. I'll need it when these babies dump their loads everywhere in the yard. The outdoor shed should be finished this weekend and I'll be posting pics soon.


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Speaking of boots, I've gotta get some more boots. I have a nice brown, short boot, and a black one. I have a full black one, but need to get a brown full boot. I'd also like to get some goulashes. I'll need it when these babies dump their loads everywhere in the yard. The outdoor shed should be finished this weekend and I'll be posting pics soon.



I need ankle boots. i have none


----------



## Jacqui

I must be the only person with no boots?


----------



## sibi

Living in Nebraska, how can you not have boots with all the snow in the winter? What size are your feet?



Jacqui said:


> I must be the only person with no boots?


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> I must be the only person with no boots?



How do you keep your feets warm in the winter 
Actually most of my boots aren't very warm.


----------



## Team Gomberg

Jacqui said:


> If you were just loking out the window, you would think it is a wonderful sunny day outside with a nice wind. Once outside, reality of it being only 60 sets in quickly.



Man, here is SoCal I was sweating my tooshie off. It was hot enough that laboring in the yard made me feel like it was summertime!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I shouldn't look on Craigslist... There's a person rehoming a redfoot as well as someone with a guinea pig in a tiny bird cage on paper and wire that their kid lost interest in  

My bf says no more critters till the move and even then, funds need go elsewhere. 

But this picture of his "complete setup" breaks my heart...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've got boots. Other than my house slippers, boots are all I wear. I sport Justin's when leaving the ranch, and insulated Muck boots here on the ranch.


----------



## sibi

Aw...Kim, he's so sorry looking. I hate it when people can't or won't care for their animals!

A Cowboy without boots, well, isn't a cowboy. Of course you have boots, Cowboy


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I found the voting thread with pictures. I must say the third one is a stunner,(other than all the dirt on it). Really, why don't folks just wash their tortoises off before a photo op comes around, ya know?


----------



## sibi

I think some just enter pics that they took without the thought that they might enter it into the contest. And, since it's all they had, they enter it. Some other, on the other hand, work all year to get the.best shot they could with some pro touches (like pure white backgrounds), and when they enter the contest, their pic usually make it as one of the twelve. I tell you what, next year that's what I'm gonna do. Did you see Baby Runt's pic? She's the first pic.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'll go look. That filthy tortoise I was talking about was none other than my, Little Ricky. I was making fun of myself.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've got boots. Other than my house slippers, boots are all I wear. I sport Justin's when leaving the ranch, and insulated Muck boots here on the ranch.



If you wear Justin's boots what is he supposed to wear 
I am slap happy waiting for work to be done.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I found the voting thread with pictures. I must say the third one is a stunner,(other than all the dirt on it). Really, why don't folks just wash their tortoises off before a photo op comes around, ya know?



Ha! Well Olive had a bath and a rub down in olive oil before he's refrigerator pic! I'm just pleased it was large enough (iPad) to be accepted! I hope he makes the calendar!!


OliveR. Ugh




Kerryann said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got boots. Other than my house slippers, boots are all I wear. I sport Justin's when leaving the ranch, and insulated Muck boots here on the ranch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you wear Justin's boots what is he supposed to wear
> I am slap happy waiting for work to be done.
Click to expand...


I was wondering who poor justin is, and why does Ken have his boots? Ken, that's rude. Give justin his boots back.


----------



## Kerryann

Two of my employees just got their certification. I'm like a proud mama. 
I'm laying in my beloved bed. My plan is after the tigers WIN I'm getting my sleep on.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I make Justin's boots look good. He ain't gettin' em back!


----------



## sibi

Haha, Cowboy, so Lil Rickey did make.the photo shoot! The third from the top? You should have told me so I could have voted for him. If we all here voted for each other's tort, we could actually score high! Think about it; there are at least 6 of us here regularly. If we all vote for our friends, that would be 6 votes for our torts right off the bat! Is that legal?!


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Today is my Friday...so after a crazy busy, stressful week, I have but one word...


Vodka


----------



## sibi

My Fridays come 7 days a week. So, whenever I feel like a drink, it could be any day


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

sibi said:


> My Fridays come 7 days a week. So, whenever I feel like a drink, it could be any day



I don't fancy you as much of a drinker.


----------



## sibi

I'm not...just saying, if I wanted to drink, I can any day of the week because i don't work. 


Cowboy_Ken said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Fridays come 7 days a week. So, whenever I feel like a drink, it could be any day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't fancy you as much of a drinker.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We've got some VIP guests coming for the weekend, and Karen won't tell me who. I'm all kinda excited. They won't be here till sometime around 1:00am tomorrow, so the anticipation is killing me.


----------



## sibi

Wow, that would be exciting. Do you think it's TFO related? I mean, h
Could it be someone from the forum that you know? I mean, it could be me...


Cowboy_Ken said:


> We've got some VIP guests coming for the weekend, and Karen won't tell me who. I'm all kinda excited. They won't be here till sometime around 1:00am tomorrow, so the anticipation is killing me.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

That would involve knowing how to contact her, and I've tended to respect her wishes for privacy. Really, I've know idea! There's some family I'd love to have here, but I don't want to focus on them because I don't want the letdown if it's not, that wouldn't be fair. Hell, Karen won't even tell me if it's someone I want to see. She said if not, you'll act like it. Lol!


I was just told that Karen never said VIP. She made sure to point out she has given me zero clues. So who's to know other than Karen and however many folks will be here...they just better bring their own beer and root for the Ducks!


----------



## sibi

Busted! Ok, it's not me and my Klan. Well, let it continue to be a surprise. Hope you are thrill when they get there. You're gonna have a great weekend.


Cowboy_Ken said:


> That would involve knowing how to contact her, and I've tended to respect her wishes for privacy. Really, I've know idea! There's some family I'd love to have here, but I don't want to focus on them because I don't want the letdown if it's not, that wouldn't be fair. Hell, Karen won't even tell me if it's someone I want to see. She said if not, you'll act like it. Lol!
> 
> 
> I was just told that Karen never said VIP. She made sure to point out she has given me zero clues. So who's to know other than Karen and however many folks will be here...they just better bring their own beer and root for the Ducks!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Karen is now sleeping on the couch! What theâ€¦?


----------



## sibi

Oh oh, you're in the doghouse now...


Cowboy_Ken said:


> Karen is now sleeping on the couch! What theâ€¦?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Naw, she left enough room for me to sit in my place of the couch. She's been up since 4:00 and no nap, company here at 1:00ish, she's napping.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I killed chat? I was countin on y'all to keep me company!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

My favoritest niece in all the world is here with her husband you guys. I'm the happiest redneck uncle ever till Monday! Won't be on much, you guys get it, I know. My face will hurt from grinning in the morning!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Have fun! Glad it's company you like  

Just realized I work till 11 tonight then am back before 8am tomorrow. Ew. Evil sleep hating computer that does the schedule I tell you.


----------



## Kerryann

Good morning


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Good morning



Good morning back atcha!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

And I just spent almost 2 hours doing dishes and cleaning. T minus 3 hours till work! 

At least I get Sunday off, but I really doubt the dishes could (or should) sit around for that long. 

YouTube still won't let me upload the dog video so I may have to email it to myself, edit it, then try to upload from the computer. Gotta love technology


----------



## sissyofone

Goodmorning," Happy Friday " everyone ...


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Ken, you still haven't invited me over. (Insert sad face)

Teasing. LOL. We all gotta hook up redneck/hillbilly style soon. (I've always refereed to myself as a hillbilly. Just don't quite fit into the redneck definition. LOL).


----------



## sibi

Dun't tink I be a rednek, do yo'all?


----------



## Jacqui

Nopers Sibi. Neither is KerryAnn too much class.  


I am a redneck, but only in the summer time when I get too much sun.


----------



## sibi

Hey, haven't you hear of the Berverly Hillbillies?

Cowboy is excited, and I hope he has a swell time. But, I'm also excited!!! My shed should be mostly done tonight or tomorrow. I'm taking some more pics to show the progress. The latest things to put in is the exhaust fan, and the durock walls. I had to return the Kane blankets because I didn't get it with the the thermostat; instead, I had gotten the rheostat, and I don't like it. So, I'm returning it and getting the ones with the thermostat. I hope they get it to me withing the next week, maybe two, Ugh



Jacqui said:


> Nopers Sibi. Neither is KerryAnn too much class.
> 
> 
> I am a redneck, but only in the summer time when I get too much sun.


----------



## Jacqui

I am looking forward to seeing it all done.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I zip tied scraps of wire onto the dog fence where Ellie keeps trying to climb out. Buuut that's my redneck fix lol. Just like silicone-ing in a honey mustard cap to fix the leaky toilet back...


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Ken doesn't love us anymore. See how us Hillbillies rate? I say, it's time for a good old fashioned lynch mob!!


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Hey, haven't you hear of the Berverly Hillbillies?
> 
> Cowboy is excited, and I hope he has a swell time. But, I'm also excited!!! My shed should be mostly done tonight or tomorrow. I'm taking some more pics to show the progress. The latest things to put in is the exhaust fan, and the durock walls. I had to return the Kane blankets because I didn't get it with the the thermostat; instead, I had gotten the rheostat, and I don't like it. So, I'm returning it and getting the ones with the thermostat. I hope they get it to me withing the next week, maybe two, Ugh
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nopers Sibi. Neither is KerryAnn too much class.
> 
> 
> I am a redneck, but only in the summer time when I get too much sun.
Click to expand...


The beverly hillbillies live right behind me  remember.. sheesh.. I have told you all about them. Well the little girl who I have taken to calling firestarter, is now hanging with kids at the other end of the neighborhood so they have not been bothering me. They still lose their dog occasionally and Mike or I fetch him home. They tied a big tractor tire to a rope and hung it from a tree. The tire is so large that when firestarter tries to push it and jump on it usually hits her and knocks her down. Really this summer they haven't been bad. The old man stopped spraying my organic garden with round up too 

I just watched world war z.. and holy eek.. I want to hide under my bed.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Stopped in to say hi! So it was this niece of mine to whom I was referring to when I posted that I was hoping for one family member but didn't want to focus because it if weren't them, I didn't want to be let down. Short of Karen and the kids, I've probably got the strongest connection with her of all my family. Them coming up, was her husbands birthday present to her. He's pretty swell too. We've already got our football day lined out for Saturday. [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]


----------



## sissyofone

Hi Everyone


----------



## sibi

Hey Maria, how are things? Did you read my post on the completion of my shed? My babies waited 2 years for this. As time goes by, I'll do little decors and stuff. For now, all I WA t is a place they can feel warm and safe at night. This is gonna be a big experience for them. I'm thinking of getting a security getting camera installed so that I can see what's going on experience at night. I'm even gonna install a smoke detector, just in case.

Cowboy, so you rear your head out of the clouds? Is your niece and husband into football too?

Kerryann, what's up? What's that movie about?


----------



## sissyofone

Wow Sibi, Congrats.. Your babies will love having their new Shed. How exciting. I have BIG news for tomorrow.  Watch for my post..


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

sissyofone said:


> Wow Sibi, Congrats.. Your babies will love having their new Shed. How exciting. I have BIG news for tomorrow.  Watch for my post..



[GROWING HEART]


----------



## sissyofone

Oh, Piggy ate a little today made me feel better.

Hi Sandy..


----------



## sibi

Wow, I can't wait Well, it's after 2 am here, so, I'm gonna go to bed now. See you tomorrow.


sissyofone said:


> Wow Sibi, Congrats.. Your babies will love having their new Shed. How exciting. I have BIG news for tomorrow.  Watch for my post..


----------



## Jacqui

sissyofone said:


> Oh, Piggy ate a little today made me feel better.



That is soooooo great to hear!


----------



## sissyofone

Thanks  I was soo happy to see het eat. It made my day. Okay i gotta be gone a couple hours, when i get back BE READY FOR BIG NEWS.....


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

sissyofone said:


> Thanks  I was soo happy to see het eat. It made my day. Okay i gotta be gone a couple hours, when i get back BE READY FOR BIG NEWS.....



Annnnddd?????????


----------



## sibi

Hi everyone! I think Maria said she was gonna post a thread. I'm gonna look for it.


----------



## sissyofone

Lol gonna post a thread in a moment. Im still taking it all in.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Your cruel, cruel woman!!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Just chipping in to say my feet hurt... 17 hours of retail work in a 26 hour period of time... But, 30 minutes left then a day off! 

Look forward to the exciting news!


----------



## sissyofone

Hi Rosie .. I posted Turbos thread.  I can hardly believe i got him.  Im just glad hes not outside in the cold tonight.


----------



## Jacqui

I just got back from an three hour supper.  My two youngest showed up unexpectedly to take me.  They also brought me a jug of apple cider and apple cider donuts from my favorite apple orchard.


----------



## sissyofone

That was a nice surprise Jacqui  And yummy apple cider. Hope yall had fun. My sons coming to visit from Bama in December. I can hardly wait.


----------



## Jacqui

It was fun and very entertaining, but then time with my children always is.  Tonight they were talking about relationships (what's important and what would be deal breakers) and how they plan to raise their future children.


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Hey Maria, how are things? Did you read my post on the completion of my shed? My babies waited 2 years for this. As time goes by, I'll do little decors and stuff. For now, all I WA t is a place they can feel warm and safe at night. This is gonna be a big experience for them. I'm thinking of getting a security getting camera installed so that I can see what's going on experience at night. I'm even gonna install a smoke detector, just in case.
> 
> Cowboy, so you rear your head out of the clouds? Is your niece and husband into football too?
> 
> Kerryann, what's up? What's that movie about?


Congrats on your shed getting done 
It's about these zombies and they are super fast. It wasn't very gory so mike didn't think it was good. It was very suspenseful though so I think I jumped out of my skin a few times. 

Everyone was doing halloween stuff today.
Ozzie is going to be a rabbi



Cici is being a skeleton tonight. She has like 15 costumes so she isn't sure yet.



carved pumpkins






Oh and I got another sweetest day gift. A bottle of arbor brewing limited series lambic.







Jacqui said:


> I just got back from an three hour supper.  My two youngest showed up unexpectedly to take me.  They also brought me a jug of apple cider and apple cider donuts from my favorite apple orchard.



That sounds like the best day ever


----------



## Jacqui

I love those jack-o-lanterns!!


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> I love those jack-o-lanterns!!



Thanks the one I posed with is the one I made. He's like this guy


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Almost 14 hours of football later, my niece is asleep on the one couch and my Ducks won yet again! Yes, she is very much into football.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Go Ducks


----------



## sibi

Wow, Sandy, Cowboy's pic. Someone would shoot a dude that walked the streets like that in Florida


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

sibi said:


> Wow, Sandy, Cowboy's pic. Someone would shoot a dude that walked the streets like that in Florida



I'd shoot my lunch all over that!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning everybody!! ... even those like Erin who are out of sight, but not out of mind.... 



...of course some of the ones in here are out of THEIR minds.


----------



## sissyofone

Goodmorning Everyone..


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Good morning everybody!! ... even those like Erin who are out of sight, but not out of mind....
> 
> 
> 
> ...of course some of the ones in here are out of THEIR minds.



I resemble that remark...


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning everybody!! ... even those like Erin who are out of sight, but not out of mind....
> 
> 
> 
> ...of course some of the ones in here are out of THEIR minds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I resemble that remark...
Click to expand...


Me too... maybe that's why we get along so well.


----------



## Jacqui

Kind of a drab day outside. I have a pot of bean soup slowly cooking and making the house smell yummy. Splitting my time between pulling weeds and trimming stuff up so when my son comes Thursday night he can dig the last of my holes (future homes for plants) for the year and then I come back in the house to stir the soup, either get online for a bit or read a couple pages of a book.


----------



## Yvonne G

SenjiSandy said:


> Go Ducks




OMG!!! What a lot of nerve that guy had to do that. Looks like he actually went shopping dressed like that.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Yvonne G said:


> SenjiSandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go Ducks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!!! What a lot of nerve that guy had to do that. Looks like he actually went shopping dressed like that.
Click to expand...


Hahaha
Yvonne, you obviously haven't spent much time in downtown Portland, Seattle or SanFran. Hahah
I grew up in the greater Portland area, and worked downtown for awhile. I'd not even bat an eye at that. Not that I approve...don't get me wrong...but that is def not an unusual sight around here.

[GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]

I love the Pacific NorthWET!!


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Kind of a drab day outside. I have a pot of bean soup slowly cooking and making the house smell yummy. Splitting my time between pulling weeds and trimming stuff up so when my son comes Thursday night he can dig the last of my holes (future homes for plants) for the year and then I come back in the house to stir the soup, either get online for a bit or read a couple pages of a book.



I love bean soup. 
I love this time of year because I make big batches of soup and eat them for almost a whole week off and on. This week I am making cabbage soup. I got cabbage, celery, shallots, carrots, yellow pepper, banana peppers, garlic to make the soup. I am soooo excited. Oh I am also putting in some potato. 
Woo now I am going to make the soup.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ummmâ€¦you forgot the meat!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Thought I'd join in on the fun over here, if that's alright. 

My apartment is freezing today but I don't want to cave and turn on the heat just yet. So I'm snuggled up with blankets in my PJs watching movies.  Wish I could just crawl into my tort enclosure and sit under the heat lamp. XD

All you guys got me hungry with your soup talk...maybe I'll make some chili soon.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Chili is my kind of soup, as long as it contains dead animal body parts! I know what you mean concerning crawling in the tortoise enclosure. Electric company came out because they noticed a spike in usage. When I pointed out to the guy that I've got 3 areas that I maintain at 85 degrees, he asked if he could move in.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Yay meat! I love the taste, and I'm a meat and potatoes kinda girl, but if I start thinking about what exactly is in my mouth (like "oh hey, I'm chewing on ground up cow muscles right now!") I am done for. I guess I have a bit of a bambi complex (and a weak stomach). 

Here's the look I am sporting for the day, haha! Kettlecorn and The Avengers...and sock monkey footie PJs! It's my kinda afternoon!


----------



## sibi

That's too funny Cowboy. I don't need heat just yet cause...i live in...FLORIDA! It's about 78 degrees today. It's been perfect for doing gardening, finishing the shed, or sitting on my coach because I have more sores on my foot! Ugh... Anyway, yes Star Sapphire, anyone can be part of this crazy gang group! What shall we call you? I don't want to keep typing in your user name.

Oh oh, just saw your pic! You'll definitely fit right in this group


----------



## StarSapphire22

Ugh, lucky duck! Feels like 24 today in Fargo...plus it is gloomy and drizzly out. Yuck.

My name is Jessica.


----------



## sibi

Ok Jessica, those pj's just made you an honorary member of this chat group. I can't even think about temps in the twenties without a brain freeze. Wait...i have brain freezes all the time...don't need cold temps as an excuse



StarSapphire22 said:


> Ugh, lucky duck! Feels like 24 today in Fargo...plus it is gloomy and drizzly out. Yuck.
> 
> My name is Jessica.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Lol @ the duck fan shopper. Definitely a "keep Portland weird" believer there!

I once saw a guy riding one of those giant front wheel ornithopter type bikes wearing a top hat and tuxedo and he got stopped by a person dressed as Gandalf who said he shall not pass. Definitely weird but entertaining! 

So last night Ellie flew the coop around midnight. She busted through both fences and was running at large for a few hours. We were about to give up finding her and out of nowhere she came sprinting by like a bat out of hell and zooming around and not listening to us calling her. I opened my car door and she leapt inside until we could leash her... Then she slipped the collar and leash (polar bear neck) but my bf grabbed her by the scruff and carried her inside one handed to her crate. 

Hate to do it but she now gets to be on a tie out cable for bathroom trips because she can't be trusted to not bust through a fence even when you're watching her. She used to be a stray and I think part of her just wants that freedom again. 

Can't even take her to a dog park or off leash though to burn off energy since she tries to kill small dogs (she's very dog reactive on leash too) and doesn't obey when she's out of reach. 

Last time she escaped Dante barked at her until I came out and so I caught her right away. This time he was like "you're on your own!"


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So all of you know I'm a U of O Ducks, well I'm also a huge fan of the S. F. 49er's. Here is a fun tid bit I just learned about my QB;

When he was 10 years old, Kaepernick acquired a pet tortoise named Sammy. The tortoise since has grown to weigh 115 pounds.[32] When he was in 4th grade, Kaepernick wrote himself a letter, predicting that he would be 6 feet 4 inches, 140 pounds, and would "then go to the pros and play on the Niners or Packers even if they aren't good in seven years,"[33] predictions which became accurate except for his weight.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So all of you know I'm a U of O Ducks, well I'm also a huge fan of the S. F. 49er's. Here is a fun tid bit I just learned about my QB;
> 
> When he was 10 years old, Kaepernick acquired a pet tortoise named Sammy. The tortoise since has grown to weigh 115 pounds.[32] When he was in 4th grade, Kaepernick wrote himself a letter, predicting that he would be 6 feet 4 inches, 140 pounds, and would "then go to the pros and play on the Niners or Packers even if they aren't good in seven years,"[33] predictions which became accurate except for his weight.



Interesting, indeed!!

I'm just not a sports fan...other than Rugby. Love me a good Rugby game.


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> Yay meat! I love the taste, and I'm a meat and potatoes kinda girl,



Oh me too! Lots of ham in my bean soup, which my critters enjoyed helping me eat.  I made chili last week. Was okay, but I had to use beef instead of deer meat. 

Glad you found Ellie and she had not gotten herself into any misfortune.


----------



## sibi

Jacqui, are you going to this TTPG Conference? When is the conference in Florida next year? I have to be a member of what? I really want to go.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Eeek, can't eat deer (bambi complex, see?). Plus, I have the palate of a 6 year old. I like simple foods. 

I wanna make some yummy comfort food. Chili, pot roast, burritos...I haven't decided yet. I do make some darn good burritos...need to go grocery shopping though. Most of my food is frozen pizza, hamburger helper, easy mac, or bertolli meals right now. XD Plus I need tort veggies!


----------



## sibi

I go tort veggie shopping on Tuesdays. That's when the veggies come in fresh out of the ground. I buy about $20 worth of kale, turnips and collards. I usually out by Sunday or Monday. That's when they get spring mix! 

You must pay a premium for fresh veggies, huh?


----------



## StarSapphire22

I don't think so...but I've lived in MN/ND pretty much my whole life, so I dont have much to compare it to.  Sometimes I think fruit is a bit spendy, but veggies aren't too bad. 

I never even thought about checking when produce comes in...Ill have call and see!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Just finished talking to Chris...my baby Hermanns is coming on Tuesday! SQUEEE!  I am so excited for my very first tort.   

Just gotta wait for my fiance to get off work so I can pay for him (my fiance has the card right now)...then it's for sure!  Three more hours to go!


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Jacqui, are you going to this TTPG Conference? When is the conference in Florida next year? I have to be a member of what? I really want to go.



Not going to TTPG (trying to get all Jeff's medical bills paid off before Jan). If you join TSA it's cheaper to attend, but no you do not have to belong. First part of Aug I think. It should be on TSA's website.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Chili is my kind of soup, as long as it contains dead animal body parts! I know what you mean concerning crawling in the tortoise enclosure. Electric company came out because they noticed a spike in usage. When I pointed out to the guy that I've got 3 areas that I maintain at 85 degrees, he asked if he could move in.



I am making vegan kosher chili for my office halloween party. My food is what the people at work that are Indian, kosher or muslim WILL eat. They literally walk in the room and say where's what Kerry made.  Those categories of peoples account for about 50% of my 70 person department that often get forgotten when food is planned. 


StarSapphire22 said:


> Yay meat! I love the taste, and I'm a meat and potatoes kinda girl, but if I start thinking about what exactly is in my mouth (like "oh hey, I'm chewing on ground up cow muscles right now!") I am done for. I guess I have a bit of a bambi complex (and a weak stomach).
> 
> Here's the look I am sporting for the day, haha! Kettlecorn and The Avengers...and sock monkey footie PJs! It's my kinda afternoon!



I love and want those pjs. I have the heat on. I don't like the cold and I'd rather be comfy. I'd rock those pjs all winter long. 
My soup turned out amazing. It's so fresh and full of veggies.


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> Eeek, can't eat deer (bambi complex, see?).



I was raised poor, we either grew or hunted all our food. You learned those cute baby chickens (and other critters) were future meals, not forever pets... except for a few special ones that earned their "freedom" from the table or were kept to reproduce more food. Plus if there get to be too many deer, they get sick. Hunting done correctly keeps checks and balances going.




StarSapphire22 said:


> Just finished talking to Chris...my baby Hermanns is coming on Tuesday! SQUEEE!  I am so excited for my very first tort.



What an exciting time and boy is the clock going to be starting to crawl for you while you wait.


----------



## StarSapphire22

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Kerryann said:


> StarSapphire22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the look I am sporting for the day, haha! Kettlecorn and The Avengers...and sock monkey footie PJs! It's my kinda afternoon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love and want those pjs. I have the heat on. I don't like the cold and I'd rather be comfy. I'd rock those pjs all winter long.
Click to expand...


Target, $20! There were really cute dog ones too (boston terrier looking things), but they were black and that's a bad idea with 3 kitties shedding everywhere.


----------



## Kerryann

StarSapphire22 said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StarSapphire22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the look I am sporting for the day, haha! Kettlecorn and The Avengers...and sock monkey footie PJs! It's my kinda afternoon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love and want those pjs. I have the heat on. I don't like the cold and I'd rather be comfy. I'd rock those pjs all winter long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Target, $20! There were really cute dog ones too (boston terrier looking things), but they were black and that's a bad idea with 3 kitties shedding everywhere.
Click to expand...


I will have to check that out. I have to go shopping soon. I am feeling like I need some tights, leggings, and a shirt dress. I feel like those things are missing from my wardrobe, well the clothes that fit me now anyway.  I normally have a hard time with button down stuff because i am chesty. I tried on this super cute northface white button down shirt yesterday and i had to put on an extra large before the buttons didn't pucker. Mike said I looked super attractive in my my white sack.


----------



## StarSapphire22

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Kerryann said:


> StarSapphire22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StarSapphire22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the look I am sporting for the day, haha! Kettlecorn and The Avengers...and sock monkey footie PJs! It's my kinda afternoon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love and want those pjs. I have the heat on. I don't like the cold and I'd rather be comfy. I'd rock those pjs all winter long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Target, $20! There were really cute dog ones too (boston terrier looking things), but they were black and that's a bad idea with 3 kitties shedding everywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will have to check that out. I have to go shopping soon. I am feeling like I need some tights, leggings, and a shirt dress. I feel like those things are missing from my wardrobe, well the clothes that fit me now anyway.  I normally have a hard time with button down stuff because i am chesty. I tried on this super cute northface white button down shirt yesterday and i had to put on an extra large before the buttons didn't pucker. Mike said I looked super attractive in my my white sack.
Click to expand...


I TOTALLY understand. In reality, Im like a size 10...mayyyybeeee 12. I almost always need a 14/16 because of "the girls". Those PJs are nice and roomy up there if ya want 'em.


----------



## Jacqui

I do love some of those observations Mikey makes.


----------



## sibi

But, every retail store has different items based on the region of the country you're from. Those PJs may not be at my Target or yours, Kerryann. You could try online.



StarSapphire22 said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StarSapphire22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the look I am sporting for the day, haha! Kettlecorn and The Avengers...and sock monkey footie PJs! It's my kinda afternoon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love and want those pjs. I have the heat on. I don't like the cold and I'd rather be comfy. I'd rock those pjs all winter long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Target, $20! There were really cute dog ones too (boston terrier looking things), but they were black and that's a bad idea with 3 kitties shedding everywhere.
Click to expand...


----------



## pugsandkids




----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> I do love some of those observations Mikey makes.




I know, he's so funny. I love that he says exactly what he's thinking.



sibi said:


> But, every retail store has different items based on the region of the country you're from. Those PJs may not be at my Target or yours, Kerryann. You could try online.
> 
> 
> 
> StarSapphire22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StarSapphire22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the look I am sporting for the day, haha! Kettlecorn and The Avengers...and sock monkey footie PJs! It's my kinda afternoon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love and want those pjs. I have the heat on. I don't like the cold and I'd rather be comfy. I'd rock those pjs all winter long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Target, $20! There were really cute dog ones too (boston terrier looking things), but they were black and that's a bad idea with 3 kitties shedding everywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Good plan Sibi 


So cute


----------



## pugsandkids

Sounds like everyone is well, all the visiting family was a treat!

We had a great weekend, picked up Nico. My sister ended up with his litter mate!

We are tired though...


----------



## RosieRedfoot

The pjs are at the target I work at here in South Carolina. I think they for the most part have the same stuff everywhere. Just might be different prices. I think they're $24 here.

She got over the fence again when I put her out to potty while bringing in groceries but was on the tie out and stuck a few feet outside the fence looking sad. But not at large! 

I got an email from that guinea pig person and guess the kid doesn't play with him anymore and they said his toenails need trimming but they're afraid to do it. He doesn't get any hay or veggies.. Just pellets and shredded paper for litter in a canary cage. At least most the others I see needing homes are at least in real cages that won't cause foot ulcerations.


Such a cute puppy btw!! Puppies can be so tiring lol


----------



## sibi

I'll check at my Target store here. They usually don't carry heavy PJs here because we get, what, 7 days of temps 32 or below the whole winter long.

Sarah, glad you and the family got back safe. Rest up

Kerryann, if you get the pjs, you'll have to model them off like Jessica did


----------



## StarSapphire22

TFO pj party!


----------



## Jacqui

pugsandkids said:


> Sounds like everyone is well, all the visiting family was a treat!
> 
> We had a great weekend, picked up Nico. My sister ended up with his litter mate!
> 
> We are tired though...



Now the fun really starts! Neat that your sister got his littermate.


----------



## StarSapphire22

My Littlefoot is shipping today! He'll be here tomorrow. I could faint, I'm so excited.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Yay Littlefoot! Let us know when he arrives. 

My birthday is in a little under 2 weeks. Bf says with house stuff he can't really afford a birthday gift like before. Should I tell him my gift can be permission to rescue that guinea pig? Haha. I just want a cuddly hold-able small critter (other than the smothering dogs). He said I could get one in February but they're social and I was thinking get one now and then get one later in Feb. after making sure he's healthy, really a boy, and tamed.

I think I'd be tempted to call one meatloaf and another bacon. I used to always say cavies were furry meat loaves... And bacon as a pig reference, of course.


----------



## StarSapphire22

His flight left New Jersey an hour ago. 

Today was quite a surprise. My fiance unexpectedly stopped into work with an envelope. I immediately thought something horrible had happened...he told me it was a letter from my grandma, who passed away this July. Needless to say, I was pretty confused! We opened it, and inside was a check for TEN THOUSAND DOLLARS. I'm just staring at it. I don't know what to do. I'm so excited and incredibly sad at the same time, I feel like I'm going to puke. She was, for all intents and purposes, my mother and one of my best friends. I miss her so much.

I'll be getting the ring she left me remade (too big of a size difference to resize), and paying off our wedding and the rest of my college debt so I can go back to school like she wanted me to. And getting the wood for my new lifelong friend's enclosure...it was her and her house on the lake who inspired my love of turtles and tortoises. <3


----------



## StarSapphire22

I think I killed chat... :/

Littlefoot is here! Go check my hatchling habitat thread.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

A very bittersweet surprise but I think she'd be proud of your choices with it to go towards school. 

And of course a bit of it to use on the tortoise 

It's my boyfriends birthday today so I made a cake last night (I have work tonight). Carrot cake with cream cheese frosting all from scratch.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Yum!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Carrots aren't cake!!! Chocolate is cake!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Where could this madness lead? I'll tell youâ€¦carrot ice cream, vegetarian baconâ€¦and you thought World War Z was frightening!!!!


----------



## sibi

Haha Cowboy, didn't you ever eat carrot cake? It's yummy, and Kim, I swear you bake and cook like a pro! I'll just take the cheese cream icing, thank you very much. Good thing Jacqui isn't here to claim any

Hey, did anyone check out my new thread on Baby Runt Brig? It's entitled, It can't be possible!" Check it out please.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

It's got so much sugar you don't even know there are four whole carrots in there! Told my bf he has to eat a quarter of a cake then he gets his vegetable! 

My bf is probably going to get me a double convection oven as well as a speed cook microwave (convection/microwave) and maybe an induction cook top burner. 

Then maybe I'll have to have a cooking blog since it'll be a kitchen I'm not ashamed of.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

One of the male russians thinking he doesn't need to come in because he got such a cool man cave

with sat. TV and the Internet machine.


----------



## sibi

What's wrong with you guys? Who checked out Baby Runt's thread? She turned 5 pounds yesterday! She has a new surname now. I'm disappointed that my friends here haven't seen her progress :-(


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey, I just got back from town. Give me a break. I looked, but couldn't find it. Can you hook a brother up with a link?


----------



## sibi

Sorry Cowboy, I thought Kim and you were just on chat. I was talking to all the regulars here. No one from Chat looked at my thread. The thread was mentioned yesterday too. It's entitled, "It can't be possible!!!!!" I think it's on page 2 or 3. I wonder where everyone else is. Baby Runt is now Baby Runt Brig.



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hey, I just got back from town. Give me a break. I looked, but couldn't find it. Can you hook a brother up with a link?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

sibi said:


> Sorry Cowboy, I thought Kim and you were just on chat. I was talking to all the regulars here. No one from Chat looked at my thread. The thread was mentioned yesterday too. It's entitled, "It can't be possible!!!!!" I think it's on page 2 or 3. I wonder where everyone else is. Baby Runt is now Baby Runt Brig.
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I just got back from town. Give me a break. I looked, but couldn't find it. Can you hook a brother up with a link?
Click to expand...


: )


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

sibi said:


> What's wrong with you guys? Who checked out Baby Runt's thread? She turned 5 pounds yesterday! She has a new surname now. I'm disappointed that my friends here haven't seen her progress :-(



What am I? Chopped liver??[DISAPPOINTED FACE]


I got two more rescues today....a RF and a Russian shipped over night from CO. Poor lady has been trying to intelligently rehome them for awhile, and two rescue groups turned her down. One even said they would probably euthanize!!! She called me and was almost in tears when I said I'd happily take them. Seriously? She had to call as far away as Oregon???? I have a waiting list of people who want tortoises!!!!!!!


Th Russian may be a male, not a female like she assumed, I've not seen enough Russians, but it seems to have a larger tail, and seems rather aged....and is small.
The Redfoot is about 9" long, and starting to get a waist, so I'm sure it's a male. They are snuggled together in my temporary enclosure with heat/humidity and a water dish, plus greens.

She's has them together for over a year, and says the always sleep together and neither bully. Ok. We shall see.


----------



## Kerryann

Happy Tuesday night 
I has a fun day. I went to a networking event with the guy I said earlier who makes me a better person and another guy who is so nice too. I met some really nice people.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Kerryann said:


> Happy Tuesday night
> I has a fun day. I went to a networking event with the guy I said earlier who makes me a better person and another guy who is so nice too. I met some really nice people.



I got pee'd on by 17 year old renal failure kitty we are boarding. Top that! [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GROWING HEART][TURTLE]


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sulcata_Sandy said:


> [GROWING HEART][TURTLE]



Gives you a reason to drink.


----------



## sissyofone

Speaking of drinking ..
This was Turbo his first day here lol.





Hi All.. Its been an experience sandy. These indoor guys are certainly a challenge.


----------



## sibi

I wasn't talking about you. Btw, did they ever find someone to take the sully you mentioned that needed a home? So, how many torts do you have in your home now? I sure wish I was doing what you're doing. I could only do one, and she keeps me busy enough all g with my other two boys. Hey, I think Oliver has a great chance at Bing in the annual calendar. We've o ly have a few more days, and the way I figure it, if things don't change too much, all those who has 15 votes and higher, get on the annual calendar!


Sulcata_Sandy said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with you guys? Who checked out Baby Runt's thread? She turned 5 pounds yesterday! She has a new surname now. I'm disappointed that my friends here haven't seen her progress :-(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What am I? Chopped liver??[DISAPPOINTED FACE]
> 
> 
> I got two more rescues today....a RF and a Russian shipped over night from CO. Poor lady has been trying to intelligently rehome them for awhile, and two rescue groups turned her down. One even said they would probably euthanize!!! She called me and was almost in tears when I said I'd happily take them. Seriously? She had to call as far away as Oregon???? I have a waiting list of people who want tortoises!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Th Russian may be a male, not a female like she assumed, I've not seen enough Russians, but it seems to have a larger tail, and seems rather aged....and is small.
> The Redfoot is about 9" long, and starting to get a waist, so I'm sure it's a male. They are snuggled together in my temporary enclosure with heat/humidity and a water dish, plus greens.
> 
> She's has them together for over a year, and says the always sleep together and neither bully. Ok. We shall see.
Click to expand...





Aw..that's a great pic. Is that Jack Daniels?  Hey, guys, is it really that bad? 


sissyofone said:


> Speaking of drinking ..
> This was Turbo his first day here lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All.. Its been an experience sandy. These indoor guys are certainly a challenge.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

sibi said:


> I wasn't talking about you. Btw, did they ever find someone to take the sully you mentioned that needed a home? So, how many torts do you have in your home now? I sure wish I was doing what you're doing. I could only do one, and she keeps me busy enough all g with my other two boys. Hey, I think Oliver has a great chance at Bing in the annual calendar. We've o ly have a few more days, and the way I figure it, if things don't change too much, all those who has 15 votes and higher, get on the annual calendar!
> 
> 
> Sulcata_Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with you guys? Who checked out Baby Runt's thread? She turned 5 pounds yesterday! She has a new surname now. I'm disappointed that my friends here haven't seen her progress :-(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What am I? Chopped liver??[DISAPPOINTED FACE]
> 
> 
> I got two more rescues today....a RF and a Russian shipped over night from CO. Poor lady has been trying to intelligently rehome them for awhile, and two rescue groups turned her down. One even said they would probably euthanize!!! She called me and was almost in tears when I said I'd happily take them. Seriously? She had to call as far away as Oregon???? I have a waiting list of people who want tortoises!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Th Russian may be a male, not a female like she assumed, I've not seen enough Russians, but it seems to have a larger tail, and seems rather aged....and is small.
> The Redfoot is about 9" long, and starting to get a waist, so I'm sure it's a male. They are snuggled together in my temporary enclosure with heat/humidity and a water dish, plus greens.
> 
> She's has them together for over a year, and says the always sleep together and neither bully. Ok. We shall see.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




I was flicking you (as Ken and I would say) STUFF!!! Hahahah

Yay Oliver! I want him in the calendar! He's my big gentle sweetie.
I have 7 as of tonight, but some are up for adoption once dust settles, quarantine over, etc etc,

Still working on the inland empire tort, no easy feat to coordinate, esp with obstinate owner!!




sissyofone said:


> Speaking of drinking ..
> This was Turbo his first day here lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All.. Its been an experience sandy. These indoor guys are certainly a challenge.





Did someone day drinking????? (Ears perk up)


----------



## sissyofone

Hi Sibi...No its Hennessy. (sp) ?  Actually its really not that bad. Hes really sweet. Eats from my hand and has actually really surprised me hes so far not knocked anything over or done any unfixable damage.  a wall scrape and leg scrathes on old dining room table but its all good hes worth it.  He does good in his soaks andcomes running if he sees food in my hand. Hes very outgoing. Is that unusual? ?



Hi Sandy ... Are we the only two crazy enough to have the Big Uns inside? 


Chillen On Da Floor...Thank God for Tile lol.. He was blocking hallway..lol


----------



## sibi

Nay, you're not the only nuts who give free reign to our torts. In fact, until my pig blankets come in, I have my three roam wherever they want. When the temps are under 80 degrees, they are inside. 

Maria, it's quite common for personable torts to come running towards their feeder. I have one who does it, and of course, he has the outgoing personality. The other boy is shy and not friendly at all. They are brothers, go figure.


sissyofone said:


> Hi Sibi...No its Hennessy. (sp) ?  Actually its really not that bad. Hes really sweet. Eats from my hand and has actually really surprised me hes so far not knocked anything over or done any unfixable damage.  a wall scrape and leg scrathes on old dining room table but its all good hes worth it.  He does good in his soaks andcomes running if he sees food in my hand. Hes very outgoing. Is that unusual? ?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sandy ... Are we the only two crazy enough to have the Big Uns inside?
> 
> 
> Chillen On Da Floor...Thank God for Tile lol.. He was blocking hallway..lol


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

None of this nonsense would take place at this ranch. I have me a practical gal that says the majority of them need to be outside. Mind you we do have what most folks would call the den with 3 tortoises and a Uro living in their own enclosures. The other 13 torts are outside. Did I mention were having one 'ell of a warm, dry fall? 78f in the shade! Here in the Pacific Northwet.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Think I may be getting promoted tomorrow. We shall see...

Also, acorns plus skylights equals really crappy sleep annnd jumping out of your skin when watching tv due to the loud "bombs" from above. New house lacks skylights so yay to that.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Funny that.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Yet another horrible night of sleep due to 3 large oak trees dropping acorns all night.


----------



## Jacqui

Sleep is overrated.


----------



## sibi

So, what's going on? I had to go to HomeDepot for things to finish the ceiling of the shed. I've been a little under the weather. I need someone to make me some good, old fashion chicken soup.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Just bought a fancy new camera (my phone takes better pics than my old digital)...excited to go home and have a photoshoot with Littlefoot!


----------



## Kerryann

Hey what's the news on the promotion??? Last few days I have worked and worked only stopping in to say hi. 
Have I told you all about Mikes mice friends. I think I said he had some basement friends to rehome, well he started and is making sure to take really good care of them while they await their ride out to the field of dreams. He found them a wonderful field near his office so he can stop and feed them. 
They are super cute little buggers.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

No word on the promotion, they were busy doing hiring interviews today so we aren't so swamped. I also have like 12 bosses above me (most at senior lead level) so it takes agreement from most to all of them and probably interviews with most too. So it's a long process that isn't official yet. 

My feet hurt today... I think I need new shoes. My bf needs new shoes too so I guess we're going shopping this Saturday lol.


----------



## Kerryann

RosieRedfoot said:


> No word on the promotion, they were busy doing hiring interviews today so we aren't so swamped. I also have like 12 bosses above me (most at senior lead level) so it takes agreement from most to all of them and probably interviews with most too. So it's a long process that isn't official yet.
> 
> My feet hurt today... I think I need new shoes. My bf needs new shoes too so I guess we're going shopping this Saturday lol.



I never need a reason to buy new shoes. I actually need to buy some ankle boots. 
Actually I met this woman last night at the event and she is planning to open a shoe store in detroit. I was so excited. Shopping for shoes at lunch??? fantastic.. Well when we were walking back my cohorts pointed out that she doesn't have the money to open the store, doesn't have the location picked, and only has a plan to make a business plan. Her dream is a ways off even though it's lovely.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here's everyone's homework assignment for the rest of the week;
P B R finals started tonight and they continue through Sunday. I expect all to cheer for JB Mooney! Currently he is #2 in the race!


----------



## StarSapphire22

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here's everyone's homework assignment for the rest of the week;
> P B R finals started tonight and they continue through Sunday. I expect all to cheer for JB Mooney! Currently he is #2 in the race!



Speak English. 

No comprendo sports.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Professional Bull Riders finals from Las Vegas.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Ohhhhh haha. Thanks for 'splaining.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here's everyone's homework assignment for the rest of the week;
> P B R finals started tonight and they continue through Sunday. I expect all to cheer for JB Mooney! Currently he is #2 in the race!



Important question... Is he hot??


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Karen has a crush on him. He's cocky but for a reasonâ€¦he's good. We've got pictures of us with him on our fridge, so he's a normal guy too, ya know? 
For anyone thinking they tie ropes around naughty parts to make them buck better, you're wrong. Part of having a $1,000,000 bull is making more bucking bulls from him. These bulls are treated as well as and better than we care for our tortoises.


----------



## sibi

Yeah, well if had the money they have, seeing they own million dollar bulls, my torts would own their own castles


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Am I tho only one that knew exactly what Ken was talking about? And why am I not even remotely surprised you have a pic of that on her fridge? [FACE WITH STUCK-OUT TONGUE AND WINKING EYE][BEER MUG][BEER MUG][BEER MUG]

Only sport around here is "let's come home from work and see if Oliver urinated just on the pee pad or do I need to bust out da shampooer?"

Fun game.
I don't care. Old nasty trashed rental. I told them NOT to replace the carpet when I moved in because I breed basenjis, and I had an old dog in end stage renal failure. Recipe for carpet disaster.

Now I have Oliver. Enjoy my security deposit! HAHAHAHAHAAHAH

In truth, this place is nicer than when I moved in. I did a lot to repair and replace at my expense. Keeps me sane.


----------



## sibi

Sandy, can I ask you how you got into rescue? Are there gov't programs that can sponsor the work you do? Just curious, cause I wish I had chosen this kind of work when I was younger. Instead, I worked on Wall street and became insane like the rest of them


----------



## RosieRedfoot

My rental right now has crappy carpets (stains in most rooms and a large hole from prior tenants dog in another). Also lots of destroyed or lack of bug screens. Thankfully no deposit to lose out on.. Despite the dogs ripping up the patio carpet and peeing on the wood stairs we're their best tenants they say. 

Just today we had to shut off the second toilet since it was running for like ten minutes but the water wasn't staying in the back... Not leaking into the floor like the other toilet did, so maybe leaking into the crawlspace? Dunno but they don't care enough to fix it. I have to toilet plunge the garbage disposal since it has rusted shut and it clogs so easily with just water. Lovely, right? Hence the reason we are very eager to own a place. 

I'm dying to be able to paint and decorate and have the money put into repairs and updates actually pay off in the long haul. 

We're trying to figure out a good dog system though... Their dog potty area will have to be high fenced and gravel. We have one climber and one digger. It seems the one minute you leave them thinking "it's only while I make dinner" they've trashed something. But the yard itself will be much larger so hopefully can play long distance fetch to run off energy better! Tired dogs are good dogs, lol.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

sibi said:


> Sandy, can I ask you how you got into rescue? Are there gov't programs that can sponsor the work you do? Just curious, cause I wish I had chosen this kind of work when I was younger. Instead, I worked on Wall street and became insane like the rest of them



As a kid we saved horses and goats, chickens and ducks. After having to drop out of pre-vet, (divorce), I continued random animal science and bio courses and got my vet tech license. Worked as a tech over 20 years now. I did a lot of emergency and critical care work, included wildlife.

It is just something I must do, and when I found out tortoises need help desperately, I has to help.
I drained my savings, starved myself and called in favors. 

I am producing drawings to sell to help fund. I've also increases advertising for my home dog grooming buisiness. Labor of love. At least I have DVMs that are passionate and want to help.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's everyone's homework assignment for the rest of the week;
> P B R finals started tonight and they continue through Sunday. I expect all to cheer for JB Mooney! Currently he is #2 in the race!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Important question... Is he hot??
Click to expand...


KerryAnn just about any and all cowboys are hot.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Sandy, I would totally pay you to deep groom my three stinkers if it meant having clean dogs AND helping torts! 

It's been cooling down here and I think my body wants to go into hibernation mode. We opened the window to let in cool air and I slept over ten hours. 

I'm excited this week, I work tonight and tomorrow evenings and then actually have a Saturday annnd a Sunday off! Probably the last time until after new year's...


----------



## Kerryann

We had some of that white fluffy stuff today. 

Jacqui, I do like the rugged manly look. 

Last night I "slept" with my laptop. I had a decent day. I got my truck back. I don't plan to work all night. Three big wins.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sibi,
It's exhausting being a kitten!!!


----------



## sibi

Oh my goodness! What a cutie cat  I love it when they sleep. They do this thing with their necks that is just too cute!


Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sibi,
> It's exhausting being a kitten!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It's hard not to want to stretch out on the couch next to him.


I'll see everyone later. Bullriding! 
Round 2.


----------



## Kerryann

awwwwwwwwww so cute


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Ok, I'm deeeeeeeeeeeep into my adult beverage...heavy on the "adult" ingredient. 

I just returned from a marathon drive to go see a reptile closed chamber enclosure that not only was vastly misrepresented, but way, way, way overpriced.

To make matters worse, this was a creepy old farmhouse, out way beyond screaming distance, near dark. I'm alone, I'm a tiny, 117 lb woman. 

Turns out the guy...well...kid....was really nice, kinda strange...but really caring about his vast number of lizards and snakes.

Waste of time and gas money I just don't have, but I really thought I was going to get at least a decent now home for a tortoise. Nope. Guess the good news is, I'm not shackled in a basement somewhere. Oi vay.

Ken, thanks for being on standby. This is when I really sucks that my John is 5 states away.


Oh, and I'm sporting a healthy new bruise from a Conure who I was doing a nail trim on for a client at work. I've been nipped by birds before, but this a-hole nailed me and would not let go. It took a tech and a DVM to pry him off me. Not sure I have ever yelled for help in my 22 years as a vet tech.

I'm so freaking exhausted.




Cowboy_Ken said:


> It's hard not to want to stretch out on the couch next to him.
> 
> 
> I'll see everyone later. Bullriding!
> Round 2.





This conjures up images of Ron White and his "sex is like bull riding" bit.


..... "Not sure if I stayed on for the FULL 8 minutes"


Hahahahahahahahaahahhaah


It's wrong, but I love it


My newest rescue, all the way from Colorado (cuz apparently they KILL tortoises at rescues there) helping me kill this bottle tonight.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Sandy, your day sounds rough. Here's a cute Littlefoot pic to cheer you up. <3




We had a busy day! Thursday/Friday is our weekend, and we decided to fix some stuff up, replace broken things, and fill empty spaces around the apartment. Lots of shopping and assembling, etc. Poor Littlefoot's breakfast was 3 hours late, and he was just lookin at me like "what the heck, Mom?!". Then we had a fun bath/photosesh. He loves burrowing in the towel after his soaks...he crawls into my lap, finds a nice fold of towel, and then squirms around till he's comfy. What a goof! Still getting used to the tortoise mom routine, but boy am I loving it.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Oooohhhhh, so stinkin' cute!

I woke up way too early on my only day off...I think I have an abscess where my lower right wisdom tooth is (never had lowers removed, no issues). Swollen, very painful, bloody.
I've not been to a dentist in probably 7-8 years...no insurance. Since I have advanced training in canine dental care, I just take really good care of my own teeth. I scale often as well, so I have zero tartar buildup (I have two sets of dental instruments...human and veterinary...for work). Well, considering I had a few bites of popcorn yesterday....I think I know what the problem is. [DISAPPOINTED FACE]

Thankfully, there is a low-income medical center in my little town, and they do offer dental services. I'm going to try to get in today. This hurts like a $&#%. Even talking hurts. Ugh.

So, for now, I flushed it like crazy with a curved tip syringe, took an Aspirin and a back pain pill. Now I wait, and grumble, and complain. Hahaha.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

You may have cracked your tooth. Popcorn kernels are one of those things that do in many a tooth. Hopefully doesn't need a root canal but you may if it has exposed the pulp. But if it's a wisdom tooth they'll probably just extract it. 

My dad's a dentist and often does his own work or has the hygienist do it but he still gets yearly exams done by another doctor. Had he not, he would never have found the oral cancer lesion until it had spread too far. So, while dental care is very expensive, they do more than just scaling and polishing teeth. Without a regular dental exam my dad wouldn't even be alive. So that's my PSA to keep up on your routine dental care!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

My favorite saying about teeth is;
â€œTeeth, ignore them and they'll go away!"


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Or "only brush the teeth you wish to keep"

Speaking of dental care I need to find a good local dentist for a routine cleaning since it's been about a year. I think I also now am applicable for insurance through work since I've sold my soul to them for over a year at 30 hrs a week. Too bad it covers diddly squat really..


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

I think it was just a bit of popcorn shell. It was definitely something that slipped up under the gumline. After flushing and disinfecting, the swelling is 75% down! almost pain free (was on a scale of 0-10 a 7-8, now more like a 2).

I agree, i do need exams, but then, no money is no money and I have cervical cancer and my health fund savings needs to go to that problem. [DISAPPOINTED FACE]


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Sorry to hear it. Just remember, unless you take care of yourself first then it does the rescue torts no good if you're unwell! 

And popcorn kernels under gums are the worst. Try doing a warm saline rinse about 3x a day to reduce inflammation. 

Ugh... Work for 8 hours tonight and feel a headache brewing already. 

Chilly outside today for once, we even have a frost/freeze warning for tonight!


----------



## Kerryann

Sulcata_Sandy said:


> I think it was just a bit of popcorn shell. It was definitely something that slipped up under the gumline. After flushing and disinfecting, the swelling is 75% down! almost pain free (was on a scale of 0-10 a 7-8, now more like a 2).
> 
> I agree, i do need exams, but then, no money is no money and I have cervical cancer and my health fund savings needs to go to that problem. [DISAPPOINTED FACE]



I get popcorn under my bridge sometimes and it does hurt like you are going to die from angry mouth syndrome. I used to run into the dentist but now try flossing under my bridge first.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Ironically, I hate popcorn! But I was at work, starving, and my reception has a freshly popped bag. So I grabbed TWO of the buttery looking ones and ate them.

Oi vay.


----------



## Jacqui

I love popcorn (with lots of butter)! When I was younger, it was the old maids I would see out when having popcorn. Now it's almost not worth the popcorn enjoyment for the work after of having to remove all the corn casing. Between two bridges and lots of bad gums with teeth that can move, there are just too many hidey holes.


----------



## Thalatte

Hello again everyone. Hows your lives been since I was last on?


----------



## AdamStage

Ok I have been watching you all converse here and I finally decided I had to jump in. So, HI how is everyone? I love all the pics of everyone's torts. I am brand new in the world of sullies and Leo's. I have had Russians and Cherry heads but finally decided to go big or go home! I am loving every second. This is my 2 month old

and my little 6 month Leo

well everyone have a great day!


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> I love popcorn (with lots of butter)! When I was younger, it was the old maids I would see out when having popcorn. Now it's almost not worth the popcorn enjoyment for the work after of having to remove all the corn casing. Between two bridges and lots of bad gums with teeth that can move, there are just too many hidey holes.


Air popped popcorn is one of my go to snacks these days. I would be so sad. I could make you some popcorn balls and send them to you. 



Stage said:


> Ok I have been watching you all converse here and I finally decided I had to jump in. So, HI how is everyone? I love all the pics of everyone's torts. I am brand new in the world of sullies and Leo's. I have had Russians and Cherry heads but finally decided to go big or go home! I am loving every second. This is my 2 month old and my little 6 month Leo well everyone have a great day!



Another michigander.. woo hoo.. I know where New hudson is too. I grew up in Highland/Milford. 
Your babies are soooooooo cute... soo cute

Okay so mike thinks I am a psycho because I want to take a development class so i can refresh my skillsets and he thinks that since I am a manager now I can not be technical. I miss coding sometimes.


----------



## AdamStage

That's awesome Kerryann, I grew up in Livonia but moved my family out here 7 yrs ago. We love it


----------



## Kerryann

Stage said:


> That's awesome Kerryann, I grew up in Livonia but moved my family out here 7 yrs ago. We love it


Small world, my last house was in Livonia but I escaped to WB about five years ago.  New Hudson is too country for me since I grew up out there. I like it more surbanite than your area and less city than Livonia. 
Where'd you get your Leopard?


----------



## sibi

Hi Stage....do we have a name? Unless you want to be called stage. So, You and Kerryann are from Michigan,huh? Kerryann, does that mean that you and Stage will be chit chatting all the time now? ugh... No, really, this is a swell group of individuals, any of which I would defend til death, or until I kill chat


----------



## AdamStage

Yes Sibi my name is Adam and I love to chit chat with anyone and everyone [WINKING FACE]. Stage is my last name and you are right everyone on here has been awesome and very helpful. So Sibi where are you from?


In Florida I mean.


Kerryann, you would be surprised at how fast houses are flying up around here. I bought my Leopard from a guy who runs Florida Iguana and Tortoise Breeders. My only complaint if you consider it a complaint is the age he gave me on her seems off when you look at her size. He said she was six months old when I got her 2 months ago and she was only 2 1/4 inches and 42 grams when I got her. She just seemed small for a 6 month old. Some people I have talked to agree with me and others don't. Bottom line is she is beautiful and healthy so I am happy.


----------



## Kerryann

I chit chat with everyone I can regardless of where they are located especially of they are floridian. 
Stage, after I posted that I thought about that shopping center that popped up by 23. I have shopped there. 
Your Leo so pretty. I rescued my two and my marginated is healthy, handsome, and very social. My Russian came with a shell and beak deformity. I have smoothed out her shell nicely and her beak deformity looks like she pouts a lot. She is social if there is food being offered.

My one employee is in the Czech republic for almost two weeks. She left Tuesday. I tried to give her advice about traveling internationally but I forgot to tell her to take an adapter for her electronics and she literally popped her flat iron paddles off. Luckily she took the flat iron to the front desk and they put her in a taxi to go get another one. What's most amazing is I found out after she left it was her first plane flight. I knew it was her first time out of the country but what a way to break yourself in. I'm like a proud mama though, she's leading an international team of five testers from my team and six testers from our partner company. She's headed to Prague in a few hours for some weekend fun. I told her I bet at least three people think she is Beyonce or Rhianna. She says everyone stops and stares at her.


----------



## sibi

Hi Adam! I live in the panhandle of Florida (Ft. Walton Beach area). I'll be posting my new outside enclosure soon. I'll take you step by step through the construction, and then, the final showing. Look for it soon.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I should be sleeping but I keep waking up too cold from the room being cool or too hot from the space heater of a boyfriend. It's 30 degrees outside right now and last week it was 80 (for the high). My hibiscus has been moved into the garage but I fear it may even be too cold in the garage for it. 




At least it will get up to 64 maybe...


It's shocking because we haven't had frost warnings yet or even nights in the 40's then BAM below freezing... Poor plants... But I bet all the fall foliage will start showing up now!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

ESPN college GameDay live from Eugene, Oregon featuring who else? None other than the DUCKS !!!!!


Ucla wears reeboks.


----------



## AdamStage

I look forward to checking out you outdoor enclosure Sibi


----------



## Jacqui

KerryAnn, I think taking a refresher class is a great idea, if you have the time and money for it. Keeping your skills polished makes you a better leader. Besides sounds like you think you would have fun with it and that makes it a triple bonus if you ask me.

We have had several nights of heavy frost. I dislike this time of year because of it. So sad to see my baby pumpkins and muskmelons that were too young to be used die. My pumpkin vine had gone over a fence, over a tall bush/short tree, and was reaching the roadway. All my beautiful flowers are history. All those buds on the Rose of Sharon/Althea bushes will never bloom. The grape leaves are dead and the mulberry branches going bare. While I enjoy the fall colors, it is not equal to the loss.

Hi Adam and welcome to chat!

My popcorn ball story... growing up at Halloween my brother and sister always came back with a popcorn ball, but I never got one. After years of begging they told me where the lady lived who made them. She lived about two blocks from us. That year, I went to the old lady who made them, but she was giving out candy.  Sigh would I never get to have a popcorn ball??? I got home and both of my siblings had popcorn balls.  What the heck! Seems you had to go there first, because she would run out of the popcorn balls fast. For the next year, off and on, I would remind myself of my Halloween plot to get my long deserved popcorn ball. Halloween night finally arrived and boy was I excited! I had visions of a popcorn ball as the crown jewell of my treat bag. I made sure to go to the old lady's house right away, nothing was going to stop me from having a popcorn ball! As I approached her house, something was not right. There was no welcoming light on.  I would never have my popcorn ball, as the old woman had died that year.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui, such a warm happy story!


----------



## sopo

I have decided this forum is VERY BAD for self employed, work out of your home people. lol I cannot seem to get anything done for checking back over here. 

Oh wow... popcorn balls... funny you guys are talking about them. When I was little, there was an elderly lady that lived 2 houses down from my grandma. Every halloween, she made popcorn balls. My brother and I were always first there and she would set us up on the stools and let us watch her make them, we got ours hot and fresh! Miss her and them so much. I found an individually wrapped popcorn ball at Walmart a few days ago and thought why not... ouch! it was so hard almost broke a tooth. lol It went in the trash. lol

It has been getting cold here and I'm not ready for it yet. August 29, my car was totaled. Then I decided on a used car instead of losing so much buying a new one... well, last week the motor blew in it. So for now, while it's being fixed, all I have is my motorcycle. So hold off cold, just a bit longer.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Speaking of cars I noticed my right front tire was low... Psi was at 16 instead of the recommended 30! My right rear bearing is going out again and my car is due for the 50-60k mile checkup... Considering I missed doing it's 30 and 45k I should probably have it all done. I think I need a new bearing, oil change, tires rotated, brake fluid check, transmission check, brake pads replaced, spark plug, and electrical inspection. Too bad the bearing alone is $500+ >.< but I do get 5% off at the local master mechanics auto shop for being a repeat customer long enough.... Helps some, but winning the lottery would help more


----------



## sibi

Hi Stephane! Move to see you here. Are you reading these stories of popcorn balls? I never saw one, much less way one. I must have grown up in a bubble, Haha. 

Gold morning/afternoon everyone, wherever you are. It's been cold here in Florida. Last night the temp got as low as 42 degrees. Inside the house the temp got to be 73 degrees, burrrr. I had to put the heat on. I like it ay 78 and so do my babies. That shed better be toasty!


----------



## Jacqui

I don't even want to think of how much the repairs would run me if I took the truck in for the things it needs done (including an oild change again and another new tire). We cheated on our tire that was losing 15 psi every day and which we feared the tire shop would take it off to fix and THEN decide it was not repairable. Jeff put in some of that green tire slimmy stuff and so far *knocks on head* it is staying up. I am trying to not do any repair work til January which with luck by then all our bills will be paid off.


----------



## sibi

Jacqui, you're so good about debt. If it weren't for my husband, who doesn't owe anything but the mortgage, we'd be in so much trouble. You see, I may put something on my card, and when the bill come in, instead of paying it off asap, I forget about the bill until I get a late charge. Then I'll pay it, but then my husband would give me the third degree for not paying it right away. I stink when it comes to paying bills, not because we don't have the money, but because I put it on the back burner and forget about it.


----------



## sopo

Hi Sylvia! yes, popcorn balls were a favorite. I lost my taste for popcorn though after working at Anita Bryant's theater for while years ago. After smelling it every single day for almost 2 years.... I don't eat it often.... kettle corn though is delish! 

Car repairs wouldn't be so bad if I hadn't missed work for a month after the wreck. I found someone to put the engine in for $900 and an engine for $1350.. there is a cap on the extended warranty so praying hard it stays under the cap so they pay for it. 

Cold rain here today, bit of a storm going over. This is napping weather lol


----------



## AdamStage

Reading all of the repair stories I have one of my own. I just recently paid $3800 to have it brought back to life from sitting for a year. Then I find out that the 2007 Ford F-150 5.4L engine is notorious for having the Cam Phasers go bad after about 70,000 Miles. This ones gonna cost me another $1800!! Good times[SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH AND SMILING EYES]


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

This is somewhat off topic, but I was going over Oregon's section 056, (controlled/non controlled animals) and discovered all specie of tortoise are uncontrolled meaning I can own any of them. Not only that, but I can have a rhino, hippo, or porpoise if I want. If you hear of someone needing to rehome their rhino, get in touch with me.


----------



## sopo

lol, that made me laugh... a great reason to live in Oregon tough... so could own a rhino. Hubby would've loved it. lol 

I did know of someone wanting to rehome a cantankerous old bear. Her family owned a petting zoo/rescue for years but both parents passed away. The bear only liked her dad. She can't find a zoo or anyone to take it last I heard. 

But yeah, a rhino or hippo even would be very cool.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Our house got down to 67. I enjoy being able to wear a sweatshirt finally. The house is usually 75-77 to keep the ac bill from being over $300.

So I found some new shoes today. They're fluorescent orange and yellow. Figure why not? Plus they're comfortable! 

Popcorn balls sound good!


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Cowboy_Ken said:


> This is somewhat off topic, but I was going over Oregon's section 056, (controlled/non controlled animals) and discovered all specie of tortoise are uncontrolled meaning I can own any of them. Not only that, but I can have a rhino, hippo, or porpoise if I want. If you hear of someone needing to rehome their rhino, get in touch with me.



Ken's Rhino Rescue.

Do they need a closed chamber with high humidity?


----------



## AdamStage

Anyone know how to edit your username? Is it possible? I want to change mine to AdamStage


----------



## jaizei

Stage said:


> Anyone know how to edit your username? Is it possible? I want to change mine to AdamStage



PM Josh. I'll also let him know.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> KerryAnn, I think taking a refresher class is a great idea, if you have the time and money for it. Keeping your skills polished makes you a better leader. Besides sounds like you think you would have fun with it and that makes it a triple bonus if you ask me.
> 
> We have had several nights of heavy frost. I dislike this time of year because of it. So sad to see my baby pumpkins and muskmelons that were too young to be used die. My pumpkin vine had gone over a fence, over a tall bush/short tree, and was reaching the roadway. All my beautiful flowers are history. All those buds on the Rose of Sharon/Althea bushes will never bloom. The grape leaves are dead and the mulberry branches going bare. While I enjoy the fall colors, it is not equal to the loss.
> 
> Hi Adam and welcome to chat!
> 
> My popcorn ball story... growing up at Halloween my brother and sister always came back with a popcorn ball, but I never got one. After years of begging they told me where the lady lived who made them. She lived about two blocks from us. That year, I went to the old lady who made them, but she was giving out candy.  Sigh would I never get to have a popcorn ball??? I got home and both of my siblings had popcorn balls.  What the heck! Seems you had to go there first, because she would run out of the popcorn balls fast. For the next year, off and on, I would remind myself of my Halloween plot to get my long deserved popcorn ball. Halloween night finally arrived and boy was I excited! I had visions of a popcorn ball as the crown jewell of my treat bag. I made sure to go to the old lady's house right away, nothing was going to stop me from having a popcorn ball! As I approached her house, something was not right. There was no welcoming light on.  I would never have my popcorn ball, as the old woman had died that year.



That is so horrible.  I will make popcorn balls next weekend and send you a special one. 




sopo said:


> I have decided this forum is VERY BAD for self employed, work out of your home people. lol I cannot seem to get anything done for checking back over here.
> 
> Oh wow... popcorn balls... funny you guys are talking about them. When I was little, there was an elderly lady that lived 2 houses down from my grandma. Every halloween, she made popcorn balls. My brother and I were always first there and she would set us up on the stools and let us watch her make them, we got ours hot and fresh! Miss her and them so much. I found an individually wrapped popcorn ball at Walmart a few days ago and thought why not... ouch! it was so hard almost broke a tooth. lol It went in the trash. lol
> 
> It has been getting cold here and I'm not ready for it yet. August 29, my car was totaled. Then I decided on a used car instead of losing so much buying a new one... well, last week the motor blew in it. So for now, while it's being fixed, all I have is my motorcycle. So hold off cold, just a bit longer.



I have tried a packaged popcorn ball and it was soo gross.
I have a four month old new truck and I just had to have my transmission fixed. It has to go back soon because the steering wheel controls need to be replaced too. 




Cowboy_Ken said:


> This is somewhat off topic, but I was going over Oregon's section 056, (controlled/non controlled animals) and discovered all specie of tortoise are uncontrolled meaning I can own any of them. Not only that, but I can have a rhino, hippo, or porpoise if I want. If you hear of someone needing to rehome their rhino, get in touch with me.



You get a rhino and I am coming for a visit. 

I went out and shopped today. I got a new coat for work. My coats from last year are all too big.  I got a really cute black wool coat and a puffy fake down long coat. They say it will be a cold winter.


----------



## StarSapphire22

I'm home sick today with food poisoning (eek!)...so I'm catching up on all the scrapbooking/DIYing/crafting that I started but never finished...most of it being part of our entryway redecorating that I started like 3 or 4 months ago. Once my fiance puts up the shelves in there, it's gonna look so pretty. Yay...no more half-finished mish-mashed entryway! 

I work retail, and we were short on Payroll this week...so I have been off since Tuesday. I have tomorrow scheduled off as well...so I don't go back until Monday. Crazy! I'm nervous to go back to work and leave Littlefoot by himself though, even though I am ready to go back (getting a little stir crazy here). What if he flips under his lamp or something, you know? He's flipped once already, and today I had the lid on his enclosure off for a minute, turned my back for a second, and one of my cats ran into his enclosure (he likes playing in the dirt in there, the weirdo!) and as he ran in, stepped on Littlefoot who was sitting on the corner of his feeding tile...now he has a teeny tiny scratch/chip on his plastron. Poor baby.  I just gotta get over my mommy instincts and stop checking on him every 5 minutes! 

I think I'm gonna go work on his scrapbook for a little while now...got all my entryway projects done.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Went to the mall and got some clearance tops. Were on the 50% rack and had an extra 20% coupon, woo. So now I've got some neon work shoes and 2 cute tops (they were $13 each!). Plus I got my boyfriend a belt for his birthday. Told him he's now a grown adult... Socks and a new belt for a birthday gifts lol. 

Oh, and got a candy corn piece that was a bit obscene (albeit hilarious). I was going to post it but might not be appropriate for a family friendly forum. So PM me if you want a laugh.


----------



## sibi

Kim, I'll PM you right away.

Cowboy, you can get any animal for free? How come there's no such thing over here? What's this place all about, and how did you get in?

Kerryann, you better get rid of the truck!!!! I mean it. You got a lemon! Is there any way that you can get another truck?


----------



## Kerryann

RosieRedfoot said:


> Went to the mall and got some clearance tops. Were on the 50% rack and had an extra 20% coupon, woo. So now I've got some neon work shoes and 2 cute tops (they were $13 each!). Plus I got my boyfriend a belt for his birthday. Told him he's now a grown adult... Socks and a new belt for a birthday gifts lol.
> 
> Oh, and got a candy corn piece that was a bit obscene (albeit hilarious). I was going to post it but might not be appropriate for a family friendly forum. So PM me if you want a laugh.



I want it 


sibi said:


> Kim, I'll PM you right away.
> 
> Cowboy, you can get any animal for free? How come there's no such thing over here? What's this place all about, and how did you get in?
> 
> Kerryann, you better get rid of the truck!!!! I mean it. You got a lemon! Is there any way that you can get another truck?



I used to work for the company that administers lemon law returns and unfortunately two warranty repairs does not a lemon make  If it gets bad I will be taken care of considering I work for one of the men on the board and sharing a last name with the vehicle I own.  Never fear.. I was angry that my truck was at the dealer for a week and a half and I got it back half fixed though.


----------



## StarSapphire22

So some random strangers just walked into my apartment. That was weird. Hooray for fiances leaving the door unlocked when they leave for work.


----------



## sibi

So, what did they do? That's scary! Make sure you give the third degree to your fiancÃ©. Thank God nothing happened, right?


StarSapphire22 said:


> So some random strangers just walked into my apartment. That was weird. Hooray for fiances leaving the door unlocked when they leave for work.


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> So, what did they do? That's scary! Make sure you give the third degree to your fiancÃ©. Thank God nothing happened, right?
> 
> 
> StarSapphire22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So some random strangers just walked into my apartment. That was weird. Hooray for fiances leaving the door unlocked when they leave for work.
Click to expand...


I would have been freaked out. Hopefully you were decent. :shy:


----------



## StarSapphire22

Well...define decent. I'm in my rattiest PJ ensemble, hair's all crazy, and I'm all sick looking, lol. XD

They were looking for the people who live across the hall. I heard them knock on my door, but I wasn't expecting anyone and am not exactly fit to entertain so I ignored it. Then they let themselves in, thinking it was their friends' apartment. So I come out of my bedroom all "Uh, hi, whatcha doin?" and they freaked out, apologized, and like ran out the door. XD


----------



## Kerryann

StarSapphire22 said:


> Well...define decent. I'm in my rattiest PJ ensemble, hair's all crazy, and I'm all sick looking, lol. XD
> 
> They were looking for the people who live across the hall. I heard them knock on my door, but I wasn't expecting anyone and am not exactly fit to entertain so I ignored it. Then they let themselves in, thinking it was their friends' apartment. So I come out of my bedroom all "Uh, hi, whatcha doin?" and they freaked out, apologized, and like ran out the door. XD



Well that's how most of us look if we aren't waiting for company.


----------



## sopo

double check locks. just to be safe.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Back when I lived in a college town in apartments I had that happen too. Roommate left the door open and 2 drunk guys opened the door thinking it was their friends' apartment (one more flight of stairs up). They opened the door and were like "where's the party!?" And I told them it was one floor up and shut and locked the door... Not even 5 minutes later the door knob is jiggling and it's another drunk guy yelling "let me into the party!". So I told him I'd call the cops if he didn't leave and he stumbled off. Those people above us threw parties like nightly during the week and I eventually filed enough noise (and drug) claims against them that management evicted them. Have fun in college but don't stomp around your third floor apartment at 3am on a Tuesday when I have class in 4 hours.. Or blow your pot smoke into my apartments air intake... Was so glad to see them kicked out.


----------



## StarSapphire22

My cats have this "monster" dog toy from Petco that they all play and snuggle with. His head stuffing was ripped out on day one...today he was decapitated. Now they're all just carrying around the little stuffing-less head. For some reason, I find it hysterical. XD 

I got 12 video games today for $160...so the games averaged out to about $13 each! Maybe not the most "responsible" thing to spend my money on, but I'm SO PROUD.  AND I preordered the collector's edition of Assassin's Creed IV...I'm so excited!!!   

I'm a nerd and a child on the inside. Who loves sales and coupons. I might have a problem.


----------



## Jacqui

I took advantage of the wonderful fall day (temps around 70) to do yardwork. Since we have had several nights where it got down to 27, my mulbery trees had lost most of their leaves. I took that as a cue to give them all major trims. Now all except for the old old tree and one youngster, they are all less then five feet tall. That way they are ready for next year putting out new growth and leaves within my trim range for feeding.

Cleared out the leopard enclosures too. Now they are almost ready (have to hand clip another tiny section [about 20' by 10']) and then I can have Josh dig holes for the plants that are going in there. The one dividing wall still needs to come out, but I am thinking it can wait til later or even earlier next season.

It is amazing the diffeence in an area once you trim back the trees/bushes. I think four (perhaps 5) pickup loads to the brush burn pile today. A nice day of work.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

We have a movie problem... We have like 500+ movies, then a ps3, wii, GameCube, n64, and snes. When family video and blockbuster sell off lightly used blu rays for like $5 a piece we can't resist! Only rarely do we pay full price and that's usually only on Disney. Although I got Snow White for $1.50 and little mermaid for $11. 

I can tell I'm eager to move since I've already packed 2 boxes of shoes/summer stuff up


----------



## Kerryann

I got my canna bulbs up for the winter and I came back in with about 3x as many as I planted in the spring. Also we went to home depot today and they had 75% off all trees and shrubs and well I got a magnolia tree, three spirea, a butterfly bush, a smoke tree, some other flowering bush, a weigela, and something that has yellow flowers. I got all of those trees and bushes for 30 dollars.


----------



## sopo

I am so not a green thumb but am going to start trying. I want to get some orchard grass and try that. 

I've been crocheting today, I crochet for stress relief but it's turned into a side thing I guess. lol I keep getting orders for custom hats. 3 down, 3 more to go <sigh>. Between checking the forum once or twice an hour... slow going. lol

I have Savi's enclosure on my cedar chest and my friend thinks it might mess up the chest so I found a tv stand on fb classifieds for like $5. Since my car's in the shop, the lady said she'd deliver it for $8 total so I've been waiting to hear from her. 

Anyway, thought I'd share a pic of my crochet torts. This is my own design. I have the pattern up for free if anyone crochets and is interested.


----------



## Kerryann

sopo said:


> I am so not a green thumb but am going to start trying. I want to get some orchard grass and try that.
> 
> I've been crocheting today, I crochet for stress relief but it's turned into a side thing I guess. lol I keep getting orders for custom hats. 3 down, 3 more to go <sigh>. Between checking the forum once or twice an hour... slow going. lol
> 
> I have Savi's enclosure on my cedar chest and my friend thinks it might mess up the chest so I found a tv stand on fb classifieds for like $5. Since my car's in the shop, the lady said she'd deliver it for $8 total so I've been waiting to hear from her.
> 
> Anyway, thought I'd share a pic of my crochet torts. This is my own design. I have the pattern up for free if anyone crochets and is interested.



Those are adorable. I don't crochet. I know how because my mom does it but I think I lack the patience. The only thing work like I have been doing today is learning python programming. It's pretty easy.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

It's so cute! My mom crocheted me a tiny turtle and a polar bear too. I knit but don't know how to crochet. 

Ugh, finished dishes... I have to say it's my least favorite chore next to dusting... What's everyone else's least favorite chore?


----------



## jaizei

I don't have a least favorite chore. I like dishes and folding laundry. Kinda cathartic. And I can watch TV while I do them.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Least favorite is doing dishes or any sort of bathroom cleaning. I absolutely love swiffering though. XD


----------



## Kerryann

I am about to go insane. My dishwasher is broken again and mikey hasn't fixed it yet. I have a sink full of dishes.


----------



## sibi

Yes, I'm interested in the pattern. I love those torts, and I know how to crochet. 

Hi everyone. I've been busy. 

My least favorite chore is folding clothing. I hate, hate, hate folding clothing! Everything else I enjoy


sopo said:


> I am so not a green thumb but am going to start trying. I want to get some orchard grass and try that.
> 
> I've been crocheting today, I crochet for stress relief but it's turned into a side thing I guess. lol I keep getting orders for custom hats. 3 down, 3 more to go <sigh>. Between checking the forum once or twice an hour... slow going. lol
> 
> I have Savi's enclosure on my cedar chest and my friend thinks it might mess up the chest so I found a tv stand on fb classifieds for like $5. Since my car's in the shop, the lady said she'd deliver it for $8 total so I've been waiting to hear from her.
> 
> Anyway, thought I'd share a pic of my crochet torts. This is my own design. I have the pattern up for free if anyone crochets and is interested.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Maybe I just need a tv in the kitchen then! 

I usually listen to music when bathroom or living room cleaning and watch tv when folding clothes. But dishes are just tedious lol. 

Well, on to watching the Walking Dead!


----------



## sopo

Thanks everyone, Sylvia, emailed you the link to the pattern.  
Or they're on Ravelry if you are on there.


----------



## Kerryann

I love walking dead.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Soporific, I've been told that I want the pattern as well. Can you email me please?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Well the good news is my parents say they'll pay for my car fix-ups as a birthday/Christmas gift so I don't have to worry about it and can put finances into house stuff instead!


----------



## sopo

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Soporific, I've been told that I want the pattern as well. Can you email me please?



you've been told huh?  pm sent.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

sopo said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soporific, I've been told that I want the pattern as well. Can you email me please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you've been told huh?  pm sent.
Click to expand...


Funny thing about that is I put sopo and spell check changed it to Soporific. I find that funny.


----------



## sibi

I do too. Maybe sopo should change her name to soporific, ay? I kind of like it. How's things Cowboy?


----------



## sopo

ohmygosh.. that's funny. I had to look it up and found this: 

sopÂ·oÂ·rifÂ·ic
ËŒsÃ¤pÉ™Ëˆrifik/Submit
adjective
1. tending to induce drowsiness or sleep.

2. a drug or other agent that induces sleep.

I had no idea. I've always used sopo as a username as it's mine and hubby's initials. lol


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

This afternoon, Sandy stopped by the ranch. She came by to pick up a closed chamber I was making for her. Long story short, I'm such a procrastinator that she ended up staying for dinner. She got here during daylight, (or what passes for daylight here in the PNW) and it was dark and I had to turn outside barn lights on when she left. 
Lots of fun talking tortoises with someone who shares the same passion though. She also got to see JB Mauney win the world finals and the year, to take home $1.25 million in prize money!!!


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

And I got to squish a Pancake tortoise. They are funky!!! Interesting, yet creepy.

Great setups at Ken's Rhino Rescue. Lots of space, hides, different plants. I have more ideas (and seeds) for next spring when I move. 

Thanks, Ken! I had a blast. Tell wifey thank you again for dinner.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Karen is all excited that you have a dog connection for the odd breed she wantsâ€¦after I get my Aldabra of course!


Hey Sibi, how'd those cats ear and dandelion seeds I sent you do in the Florida paradise weather?


----------



## sibi

wow, that must have been exciting. One day, I'll meet the both of you. Btw, how far does she live from you?

Sopo, that's too funny. So, you guys have been using a code name that means drugs, zzzzzzzz...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

sibi said:


> Btw, how far does she live from you?



I'm not sure. Her car was about 50' from the barn if that helps. Really, I've no clue. Sandy had just come from a dog show, so Ava was very happy to see and or stiff her legs! Ava ran up all big bad Doberman wagging her back end for 15 mins. then took off doing huge running laps smiling the whole time. And it was great fun. 
Sandy got to meet, and hold little Marky Mark, Sibi, your favorite kitten and she was smitten too.


----------



## sibi

Aww...I wish I was there too. Love that white kitty. Seeds have grown and are all over the back yard. When my sullies get done eating them all up, will they grow again, or will I have to get more seeds?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I think if the crown of the plant remains intact, it may grow back if given the chance. You could, though, let some go to seed and let them self seed.


And Sibi, you'd be welcome here as well. Summer is certainly better than winter for guests though. You could make a week of it, never staying at the same place two nights in a row, I'm figuring. It really is fun hanging with someone who shares the tortoise passion. Literally, all my life, I've hung out with reptile people. But the tortoise folks seem few and far between. It's just enjoyable. My goal was to have Sandy leave with book envy, yet she pretended to steal my rescue that's in the worse shape.

It was a good time had by all.


----------



## sibi

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. Had a good night sleep. It's gonna be high 70's today. My babies are gonna love it. I'm gonna finish taking pics today, but won't be posting them until my pig blankets get here so that I can show how I'll be setting things up here.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Good morning Sibi. Currently it's 48 out right now. Slight overcast, maybe rain,(drab,cold, rain).


----------



## sibi

Oh, sorry to hear that. Drab weather makes me sluggish. I was meaning to ask you, with all your sullies, are they housed together? How many torts do you have that burmate? Do you let them bury themselves, or do you take them into a cold room?


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I think if the crown of the plant remains intact, it may grow back if given the chance. You could, though, let some go to seed and let them self seed.
> 
> 
> And Sibi, you'd be welcome here as well. Summer is certainly better than winter for guests though. You could make a week of it, never staying at the same place two nights in a row, I'm figuring. It really is fun hanging with someone who shares the tortoise passion. Literally, all my life, I've hung out with reptile people. But the tortoise folks seem few and far between. It's just enjoyable. My goal was to have Sandy leave with book envy, yet she pretended to steal my rescue that's in the worse shape. It was a good time had by all.





Yep, it was a good time and to great to finally talk to another tortoise nerd. Most of my dog and veterinary folks are interested in them, but it's just not the same as someone like Ken, who can offer me so much experience and information, which is what I need.

And yes, it's true, I tried to steal Kens "special needs" tortoise. [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]
Ken, I would take her in a heart beat if you ever decide to let her go.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Today, I need to remake my pancake enclosure. Fortunately, I've got plenty of leftovers from Sunday spaghetti night at the Circle Double K Ranch. Dinner will be a breeze.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Today, I need to remake my pancake enclosure. Fortunately, I've got plenty of leftovers from Sunday spaghetti night at the Circle Double K Ranch. Dinner will be a breeze.



Ken, GET IT RIGHT!!

It's Ken's Rhino Rescue


Same me sum chow, that was mighty tasty.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sulcata_Sandy said:


> I keep forgetting about the rhinos. They're such calm, peaceful creatures, it's easy to forget they're here! Lol.
> Dinner is always better when someone else prepares it while I play with tortoises.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> I don't have a least favorite chore. I like dishes and folding laundry. Kinda cathartic. And I can watch TV while I do them.



I can't say that I LOVE doing dishes, however, I really do LOVE the way the kitchen looks when all's clean and put away.

"Putting away" is one thing about folding clothes that really bugs me. I can fold clothes all day long (in front of the TV, like you), but then they sit there on the couch for a couple weeks while I keep adding more and more to the piles. When the cat or dog finally knocks over one of the piles of clean clothes, I finally realize it's time to put them away.


----------



## Kerryann

Yvonne G said:


> jaizei said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a least favorite chore. I like dishes and folding laundry. Kinda cathartic. And I can watch TV while I do them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't say that I LOVE doing dishes, however, I really do LOVE the way the kitchen looks when all's clean and put away.
> 
> "Putting away" is one thing about folding clothes that really bugs me. I can fold clothes all day long (in front of the TV, like you), but then they sit there on the couch for a couple weeks while I keep adding more and more to the piles. When the cat or dog finally knocks over one of the piles of clean clothes, I finally realize it's time to put them away.
Click to expand...


I think I have an ocd nature more than most people. Last night I was working until almost midnight and I went upstairs to get clothes out of the dryer so they didn't wrinkle but mike woke up and asked me to just lay them flat for the night and take care of them later. I had a hard time falling asleep last night knowing that they were on the back of the chair. 
The dishes are killing me in the sink too. I want to just deconstruct the kitchen and start all over because I feel like it's an episode of hoarders in there. Mike hopefully will fix it tonight. 
My mikey and my friends think I am weird because unless I am working on my laptop i cant sit still and watch tv. I will go out and do something in the kitchen and watch/listen to the tv from there. 
I want to take a few days off work and touch up the paint in the house. This weekend to prep for that I think I will wash all of the walls.


----------



## Jacqui

sopo said:


> Anyway, thought I'd share a pic of my crochet torts. This is my own design. I have the pattern up for free if anyone crochets and is interested.



Those are so cute!!




Kerryann said:


> I got my canna bulbs up for the winter and I came back in with about 3x as many as I planted in the spring. Also we went to home depot today and they had 75% off all trees and shrubs and well I got a magnolia tree, three spirea, a butterfly bush, a smoke tree, some other flowering bush, a weigela, and something that has yellow flowers. I got all of those trees and bushes for 30 dollars.



My neighbor took out her cannas, but I am thinking she left some useable roots/bulb. I am thinking about sneaking some of them. 

If your weigela does not survive, let me know and if you want I should have some young sprouts from one of my large bushes from where the branch has gone down to the ground and rooted.

What color butterfly bush did you get? You did a great buying spree with that price.


----------



## sopo

kerryann, I can't sit still in front of the tv either. I have to be on the computer or crocheting or something active. 

rain just went through but hoping it clears up enough to run to town. Supposed to rain 3 days and just found out motor won't come in until wednesday. grrrr. 

oh well, tons of stuff to do around here in between talking to Savi and checking the forum. lol


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> sopo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, thought I'd share a pic of my crochet torts. This is my own design. I have the pattern up for free if anyone crochets and is interested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are so cute!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got my canna bulbs up for the winter and I came back in with about 3x as many as I planted in the spring. Also we went to home depot today and they had 75% off all trees and shrubs and well I got a magnolia tree, three spirea, a butterfly bush, a smoke tree, some other flowering bush, a weigela, and something that has yellow flowers. I got all of those trees and bushes for 30 dollars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My neighbor took out her cannas, but I am thinking she left some useable roots/bulb. I am thinking about sneaking some of them.
> 
> If your weigela does not survive, let me know and if you want I should have some young sprouts from one of my large bushes from where the branch has gone down to the ground and rooted.
> 
> What color butterfly bush did you get? You did a great buying spree with that price.
Click to expand...



I will let you know. So far I haven't had much dead loss this year with my bargain plants.  The picture on the bush showed a pink purple color so that's what I am hoping I got. I got one bush that grows 8 ft tall by 4 ft wide. It's one of the ones that I cant remember the name.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey everyone!! If you've never seen it, the movie, â€œThis Is Spinal Tap" is on the sundance channel right now.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Well, I had a lovely six days off (minus the food poisoning). Time to go back to work and tell people "No, you can't put a 'Nemo' in with your goldfish" and "Yes, even though your house is at 71, your reptile needs a heat bulb of some sort." I think I'll cuddle with a ferret today.


----------



## Thalatte

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hey everyone!! If you've never seen it, the movie, â€œThis Is Spinal Tap" is on the sundance channel right now.



Dare I ask what the movie is about?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Thalatte said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everyone!! If you've never seen it, the movie, â€œThis Is Spinal Tap" is on the sundance channel right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dare I ask what the movie is about?
Click to expand...


It's a rockumentary about a fictitious band named, â€œSpinal Tap". They have amps that are so loud they go up to volume level 11. Which, using their logic is louder than the ones that go up to 10 because it says 11 and you pass 10 to get there.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Love that movie. Hee hee...tiny stone henge. 


That's the same troupe of actors and producers that brought other great films, such as The mighty Wind and my personal favorite..Best In Show


----------



## Kerryann

Thalatte said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everyone!! If you've never seen it, the movie, â€œThis Is Spinal Tap" is on the sundance channel right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dare I ask what the movie is about?
Click to expand...


I dunno but spinal taps are no fun.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann said:


> I had a spinal tap when I was maybe 12 to rule out spinal meningitis. They told me it would hurt, I asked what they where gonna do, they told me, I said cool, can I check out the cells with you in the lab? They said yes, and I got to see my own spinal fluid cells. My mom told me I had a bullseye bruise on my back, but I didn't care!!!
> 
> 
> And Sandy, although we kept you here for 3-4hours, made you watch bullriding and fed you dinner, you still forgot your shovelfuls of weeds/dirtâ€¦ you know what that means, right?


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Uh oh, sounds like a good old fashioned dirt party to me


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sulcata_Sandy said:


> Uh oh, sounds like a good old fashioned dirt party to me



Yee Haw!!!


----------



## StarSapphire22

I had the worst day at work ever. Apparently I am getting demoted to cashier because I spend too much of my time helping customers...and apparently my coworkers have all been talking about me behind my back. Yay.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

My favorite thing is an employee that's, â€œtoo busy" to help me. Sounds to me like they're threatened and maybe cashier is because you're good with customers?


----------



## StarSapphire22

Maybe, but I took the job to get a skillset with small animals and reptiles, so this is kindof disheartening. 

My dream is to own a small petshop/boutique with quality products and natural foods, etc...with a small adoption center as well. 

I'm just very disappointed and upset. Especially because no one ever told me they thought there were things I needed to work on...I feel like I'm being punished but they never gave me a chance to improve. 


Oh and I just saw this at Barnes and Noble.


----------



## sibi

Sorry to hear that, Jessica. If you continue to get opposition, I would look for another job. 

Hi Cowboy. I think you want Sandy to visit you again, huh?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

She's the one who forgot the shovelfuls of weed laden dirt. Heck fire, I even reminded her.


----------



## sibi

Well you know, Sandy has a lot on her mind. I'd forget my head if it weren't attached to my body some days. 

Jessica, that's a cool pic. What is it, a book, a mug?


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Hey now, I'm pretty darned excited to get me a shovel full of fancy dirt. [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]

Yah, just got done with a 10 hour day at the hospital, to do a 2.5 hour groom on a big hairy lab mix. My back is done! I kinda feel like a shovel full of dirt right now. [DISAPPOINTED FACE]

I'm going to bed. I have tomorrow night free, so I can hack at yah'llz then. Woo hoo!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So that wouldn't be the fancy shovel full of dirt from here you feel like, but more the dirt one would get at the tree areas in Safeway parking lots, right?


----------



## Kerryann

Good morning, l had a better day yesterday. Mike fixed my dishwasher. He actually thinks it's my garbage disposal that is dying that clogged the dishwasher line. Woo hoo..no more sink full of dishes. I started refreshing another technical skill and it's so easy for me to pick back up. I haven't lost it. 
I signed up to learn a new programming language Nov 9 & 10.
So what are you ghouls being for Halloween?


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

I'm planning my annual "Sandy's Halloween Extravaganza" which is my wearing my nastiest sweat pants, oversized TShirt....which this year will be my new "I love boobies" (Galapagos, that is), then I turn off all the lights, draw all the blinds, pour an adult beverage....and go watch movies in the bedroom to avoid the trick or treaters.

[GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]

Sandy is pretty goofy, but sandy does not do parties, candy, costumes, or kids. [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]
I grew up on a horse farm in the middle of nowhere, no other kids, and I'm an only child. Yep, I've got all kinds of social issues. Hahahah


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Today it's really fall. I got up and it's 33 outside. We have one cat that prefers to sleep on the front porch at night, so we made him a soft little bed. Here he is right now,


See the power cord? That's an electric,heated cat bed. I plug it in as I was locking up last night, at it would seem Baxter approves.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

"Baxter, you are an entire cheese wheel? I'm not mad, I'm. Impressed!"

Name that movie.


(Dammit, it's ATE, no are). Oi vay.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sulcata_Sandy said:


> "Baxter, you are an entire cheese wheel? I'm not mad, I'm. Impressed!"
> 
> Name that movie.
> 
> 
> (Dammit, it's ATE, no are). Oi vay.





I've no clue. Still a little early.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

The Anchorman. Only the finest film Hollywood has ever produced. Destined to be a classic.

[SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I hope Anchorman 2 is every bit as good. One movie I watched recently that was better than expected was The Internship. It is not for kids though with swearing/nudity but as someone who grew up with technology I can relate... As well as the jokes about the older generation in saying things like "on the line" vs online. My dad is less tech savvy than my grandparents were.

For Halloween I'm going as a target employee... To work. They scheduled me to close so that's where I'll be. Can't even dress it up as a zombie target employee or anything either.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

RosieRedfoot said:


> Hey now, I say â€œthe Internet machine" to bug my early 20's kids. Half the fun of being a parent of â€œgrown" kids, is making them â€œgrown"!!!


----------



## Thalatte

Halloween I am going as a witch and I will have some of my lizards (on leashes) hidden within my clothing so that should scare a few people. However I wont be trick or treating or anything. I am going to my boyfriends (thats so weird to say) to watch Classic Horror movies like "the creature from the black lagoon," "The Blob," "house of wax," and any other horrible movie I can find to torture him with while passing out candy.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Don't forget the classic, â€œPsycho".


----------



## Thalatte

oh thats a good one. I shall see if I can find it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

â€œMother doesn't keep much ca-ca-cuterly in the house"


----------



## jaizei

Kerryann said:


> I signed up to learn a new programming language Nov 9 & 10.



Which language?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

An fresh classics such as â€œPoltergeist" 
Or the movie I raised my kids on for an all time favorite, â€œBeetleJuice" but that MUST be viewed on a VCR.


----------



## Thalatte

I prefer extremely aweful movies on halloween like "attack of the killer tomatoes" or "invasion of the body snatchers" you know black and white movies with horrible plots and aweful acting/special effects.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

My mom and I would stay up late Friday and Saturday nights to watch those. We'd watch Fright Night with Seymour and the slimy wall. When he passed away, she called me and we shared memories and got all misty-eyed together.


Remember â€œPlan 9 from outer space" I think it had a robot with a gorilla head on top?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I just finished watching the Bay. That was fun.


----------



## Thalatte

was it any good?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It was silly with so gore thrown in.


*some


----------



## Thalatte

ah sounds like a classic in the making.


in tortoise news My sulcatas are now at 5.5lbs and 3.1
The desert torts are at 4.3lbs and 3.11lbs. 
So everyone is rapidly gaining weight and I think bane maybe at agood enough weight to brumate now. Though I will try to encourage him to stay up so he can put on more weight.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Franklin gained 16 grams in a week. So, another Oliver sooner than I expected??? [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]

I got off work early today. My back is killing me from yesterday's long a$$ grueling day.
Finally an afternoon with my tortoises, my basenji Lola, and my TFO buddies. [GROWING HEART][BEER MUG][GROWING HEART][BEER MUG]


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sandy, 
And maybe time to seal the enclosure too? I put a shovel full of weeds in with the pancakes and Little Ricky today. 
Like the carapace lizards they are, the pancakes came out, scarfed, and darted back in the rock pile. Little Ricky thought, eats, wonders, eats, wonders, eats. It like he keeps discovering this pile of growing things in his enclosure and he just has to eat it all. At first we was mad he had to climb the edge for the good stuff, then he got over that fast. Normally the house tortoises get hand picked weeds, but not today. I can probably be lazy tomorrow.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

I'm going to finish Marvin's tropical paradise by this weekend, then start building Franklin's.
This is his current house...



I plan to have four of those. After Franklin, my Jordanian Greek gets a sweet new bachelor pad, then my Hermanni. Once Franklin outgrows his bachelor pad, I can get me a new baby. [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]

A baby what' you ask? I give you three guesses, and the first two don't count. [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I think I already know. Karen, when asked if I could get a tort for $1500, politely, yet firmly responded no.


----------



## sibi

Hi guys. My hubby took half day off and I got less done today than a regular day. I'm also extremely fatigued for no apparent reason. I am fighting a small cold or sinuses, but nothing that should make me feel like I'm dying of something.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



jaizei said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I signed up to learn a new programming language Nov 9 & 10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which language?
Click to expand...


Ruby on rails, I'm so excited




sibi said:


> Hi guys. My hubby took half day off and I got less done today than a regular day. I'm also extremely fatigued for no apparent reason. I am fighting a small cold or sinuses, but nothing that should make me feel like I'm dying of something.



Maybe like a tortoise your body is trying to hibernate? 
Today was crazy. I got a bunch of new employees, took over some crazy projects, and worked on two solutions. Tomorrow I start my day with a banquet because we won 101 best places to work, then work like crazy, then an after work client party, then home to make vegan chili for my work Halloween party on Thursday.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Franklin says "Good mornin' everybody!"


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui,
I trust Jeff was nowhere near I-10
Tuesday?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

If Rosie were Franklin she'd have devoured that forest of wandering jew right away! 

So only 9 days until my birthday and 36 until we get the new house keys! 

All these work shifts of 4-10:30 pm have made me slowly turn nocturnal. It's like I can't fall asleep till after 2am or wake up before 10am... Just a bum


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

You're keeping a party animal schedule.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Yeah. Party animal that I am! 

Thinking after this holiday rush I may start looking into other job paths. I really don't know what. I could open a stained glass workshop, see about pursuing baking, do something online (like crafts stuff or websites), or look into masters degrees. I think I have too many options but all I know is I don't want to be a glorified cashier for the rest of my days.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Speaking of new paths, I have officially paid off my college debt!  I couldn't go back to school until I did because they wouldn't release my transcripts...now I get to figure out my life, hooray!


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> Speaking of new paths, I have officially paid off my college debt!  I couldn't go back to school until I did because they wouldn't release my transcripts...now I get to figure out my life, hooray!



Way to go Jessica!!




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Jacqui,
> I trust Jeff was nowhere near I-10
> Tuesday?



No, he wasn't. Today is is home after going in to the dentist this am because two teeth were bothering him and coming out with just having them go ahead and pull all of his last 7 top teeth. Now he only has six teeth left in his mouth. It had been our plan last year about this time to have those seven pulled (all insurance will cover in one year) and then in January having the last six taken out and then get him dentures. Of course, instead it was put aside as he had his surgery and getting going on his cancer treatments. With luck, next year he can get his long awaited dentures, until then he's going to be gumming his way through his food.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yea mashed potatoes and gravy!!! Sorry about the high holy day of bacon Sunday thoughâ€¦I did see bacon flavored ice creamâ€¦


----------



## StarSapphire22

Oooooh, potatoes....num.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



StarSapphire22 said:


> Speaking of new paths, I have officially paid off my college debt!  I couldn't go back to school until I did because they wouldn't release my transcripts...now I get to figure out my life, hooray!



Congrats




StarSapphire22 said:


> Oooooh, potatoes....num.



I heart potatoes.

I made vegan chili for our Halloween party tomorrow. So I had to leave my event this morning because of work and then I missed my client party tonight due to the same issues.  I came home and found out mikes grandma isn't doing so well and we may be at the end. I'm so sad for him.


----------



## sibi

Aww...that just means that you'll have to mix his food in a blender for him. Just think of all the fantastic meals be can enjoy without having to tear at his steaks, or chew endlessly. Besides, if the dentures are done just right, the teeth look so purrty.


Jacqui said:


> StarSapphire22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of new paths, I have officially paid off my college debt!  I couldn't go back to school until I did because they wouldn't release my transcripts...now I get to figure out my life, hooray!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way to go Jessica!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui,
> I trust Jeff was nowhere near I-10
> Tuesday?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he wasn't. Today is is home after going in to the dentist this am because two teeth were bothering him and coming out with just having them go ahead and pull all of his last 7 top teeth. Now he only has six teeth left in his mouth. It had been our plan last year about this time to have those seven pulled (all insurance will cover in one year) and then in January having the last six taken out and then get him dentures. Of course, instead it was put aside as he had his surgery and getting going on his cancer treatments. With luck, next year he can get his long awaited dentures, until then he's going to be gumming his way through his food.
Click to expand...


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Found out the neighbor lady at my parents house died today. She was older and like a neighborhood grandma for us all. When we had Girl Scout cookies to sell she'd buy enough to help us meet our quota. For Halloween she'd make us popcorn balls and cookies and give out full size candy bars. She was always so nice.


----------



## sibi

Kerryann, sorry to hear about Mikey's grandma. Tell him we're thinking of him and his family:-(


Kerryann said:


> StarSapphire22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of new paths, I have officially paid off my college debt!  I couldn't go back to school until I did because they wouldn't release my transcripts...now I get to figure out my life, hooray!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StarSapphire22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooh, potatoes....num.
> 
> 
> I heart potatoes.
> 
> I made vegan chili for our Halloween party tomorrow. So I had to leave my event this morning because of work and then I missed my client party tonight due to the same issues.  I came home and found out mikes grandma isn't doing so well and we may be at the end. I'm so sad for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Kim, sorry to hear of your parent's neighbor's death. Boy, that's the second news of death and potential death. If Mikey's grandma dies, that will be two. I've always heard that death comes in threes. I have experienced it a few times in my life.
> 
> So, Ken, what happened on I-10?
> 
> 
> 
> RosieRedfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Found out the neighbor lady at my parents house died today. She was older and like a neighborhood grandma for us all. When we had Girl Scout cookies to sell she'd buy enough to help us meet our quota. For Halloween she'd make us popcorn balls and cookies and give out full size candy bars. She was always so nice.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Big dust storm near Vegas. Visibility close to zero. Lots of wrecks. I'm just glad to know that someone I don't truly know was not involved. From what they showed here, it looked way bad.


----------



## sibi

So, that was on I-10? Near Vegas? Didn't know I-10 ran anywhere near Vegas. Nonetheless, sand storms are no joke. It's always bad when it hits a highway. Wonder how many people were hurt or killed.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I'm thinking I need to make some popcorn balls in her memory. Plus with all that popcorn ball talk a few days ago... 

My bf thinks I should go into baking.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

As long as all of us and ours are safe, I'm good with things. Your tortoise she'd is so nice. Were it not for the 8-12' walls of my barn, I'd be turning it into a tortoise palace. The heating would bankrupt me, I'm afraid.


When younger, I loved popcorn balls. Now a quart of chocolate ice cream can last me a month.


I'm going to post in the food section, and I'd like it if y'all would look and see if you can help me out. I was going to post it here, but thought it would be more informative there.


----------



## sibi

Oh yeah, you'd have to be making some real money to make a palace out of your barn. 

Yes, Kim, you really need to get into baking professionally. I can be your manager. I'll manage to eat half the stuff you bake,


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'll be your best asset, your taster. Like a wine taster, I'll need just the slightest taste of the treat. My partner in crime, I meant fellow taster would be Karen, who has the most demanding of tastes, I mean really, look who she married! 
But really, our wedding cake was a crafted carrot cake,( her favorite) and I had a groomsman cake that was chocolate cheese cake with a fresh raspberry glaze. A 1" sliver required coffee it was so rich.


Wmb?? * who


Silvia, you've nothing for me in the diet thread?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

My carrot cake is apparently the best carrot cake according to many who have tried it. Same is said for my cheesecakes. 

Right now I am on because I have the oddest headache. It hurts when I lay down and close my eyes but gets better when standing or eyes open. I had to leave the bedroom because the quiet and dark was making my head throb. Usually it's the opposite. I'm tired but I can't sleep...


----------



## Kerryann

We are headed up north, things aren't looking good. 
We got up this morning and packed. I took my assistant what I made for the work party and we dropped treats to Mikes workers. I'm working from the road this morning.
Miss thing diva Cici is very unhappy about the impromptu trip. She wouldn't get in the truck this morning and has been barking and whining. This dog usually maybe lets out one or two barks a year.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Hugs to everyone! Seems many of our chat buddies here are having a rough go of it. I'm on my fourth day in a row of my four 12-14 hour days. Plus my personal business grooms on top of it. I'm mentally and physically exhausted. I've not heard from my boyfriend in five days, and I'm depressed. I will survive, I'm just tired and sad. [DISAPPOINTED FACE][GROWING HEART]
Hoping to pick up another groom client today (I have a flyer posted next to the hospital reception desk, so while people are already here with their pets, I can groom them! Works like a charm, other than I don't get a lunch break or I do them after work...and grooming big dogs is physically demanding). 

I can't wait to come home tonight and finish my Redfoot's tropical paradise. Almost ready to move to living room and mount the window. [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][TURTLE]


----------



## StarSapphire22

The lack of communication at my work is driving me nuts. But apparently the people I've worked with for my last two shifts have said that since I've been talked to, I have been better about my "time management skills" and I may not be demoted to cashier. Maybe. Fingers crossed. Cashiering makes me so bored I want to cry. 

It's cold out today. I think the cats are feeling it. They are sleepy and cuddly and they keep laying under Littlefoot's light and blocking his UV/heat. 

I have today off. I plan on eating icecream and playing my new video game, and just generally being a bum. I've been back at work for 3 days, and they've already mentally/emotionally exhausted me. I love my job, but I don't always love the people.  Hopefully I will get some trick-or-treaters tonight. That will cheer me up!  I love getting trick-or-treaters, but we usually only get 2 or 3 knocks on the door in our apartment building. And last year, one of those knocks was a door to door marketer....sneaky sneaky, getting me all excited to open the door for him! Oh well, I'll just have lots of extra kitkats.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Hey everybody!!!!! What's up? How are everyone's tortoises???


----------



## Kerryann

I have a crazy story from today. So we got about two hours north this morning and Mikes dad called. My heart dropped. Well actually he called to say that grandma was doing a lot better and he'd tell us about it when we got there. 
We get to the hospital and his family is in from Colorado, California, Alaska, and Minnesota. Everyone rushed home last night and this morning. Well we get there and find out his dad and uncle were talking to the nurse and their dad aka grandpa had been asking her to run labs and for chest xrays. The nurse told them it made no sense to do that since she was marked as a status of allow natural death. They asked to have that explained and found out they weren't treating her but had her in a hospice mode. She was in the hospital for a hip surgery on Monday. Tuesday she was doing better and for some reason Tuesday her status changed from full code which means treat issues to the AND status. So of course they all said that was not her or a family members directive. Mikes dad was there Tuesday and said grandma wasn't in a state to agree to that and then grandpa told them of her heart stops to do everything possible.
So when we get there the whole family is in the waiting room and there are probably 14 of us. The social worker comes in and is like on Monday you wanted full measures, Tuesday you change to a allow natural death, and now you want to go back? She starts saying if you want to take her home and let her die there it's an option. Three family protests and is like why is she terminal? And she explains to us that a social worker asks five questions which determine what measures to take and grandma or grandpa wanted that status. Mikes dad tells her he wants to see the paper and that the religion does not allow suicide. So this woman says she will look at the chart. She comes back a while later all being nice and cheery. She says she can't find the paper and she needs to go get the hospital manager. She disappears. The Dr comes in and goes over all of these options for resuscitation levels. Grandpa says he wants them all. 
Grandma is doing better. They think she will be out of icu in three days. So she needed some bags of blood, some iv fluids, and congestive heart failure had set in because she was off her heart meds since Friday for the surgery and was supposed to go back on Tuesday. She may have more damage now overall from this. When did hospitals decide they can just stop giving care to a viable patient? Grandpa is a wreck. 
Anyway it's good news maybe.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Hopefully it all turns out as well as it can Kerryann. Those types of decisions are never fun ones to make and even worse when the hospital confuses things. When my moms parents both passed away within a month of each other it was devastating to the family but it did bring a lot of family together that hadn't been together in almost a decade. So there was somewhat of a silver lining because it brought the rest of us together again. 

I almost adopted a pet rat but am sticking by the no new critters until after the house and even then I'll be busy with projects for a while. I think I do want to adopt a male rat pair though eventually...I like the ease of care of my gerbils but they are never happy to stay still or just sit on my shoulder/cuddle. My last rat attempt didn't go well because the little black girl that liked to give me kisses and sleep in my hair died randomly and then the aunt she was with turned aggressive and bitey so I gave her to a friend with other female rats and she's doing better now. 
Only problem is my bf is disgusted by rats and I don't see how! The dumbo and Rex ones are so cute!


----------



## sopo

When did hospitals decide they can just stop giving care to a viable patient?

They are doing this more and more. They did it with my husband with me telling them not to. He's been gone 5 years now. They also pretty much just did it with my aunt after she was butchered by a dr. Scary times we live in. 

We finally had sunshine today. Thankful for that. Yesterday was my daughter's 23 bday. She's been married almost a year and just moved about 3 hrs closer to me which makes her 3 hrs away. lol She wants a tortoise now.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

I'm turning the big 2-0 on Saturday, woop woop! 

Sorry to hear about your hospital situation, Kerryann! It's crazy, the way hospitals treat people these days.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> I'm turning the big 2-0 on Saturday, woop woop!



[GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]
That's adorable. I don't even remember my 20's...other than I got married WAY to young, and somehow ended up twice divorced and broker than...........


----------



## Kerryann

I am so happy to be home 




RosieRedfoot said:


> Hopefully it all turns out as well as it can Kerryann. Those types of decisions are never fun ones to make and even worse when the hospital confuses things. When my moms parents both passed away within a month of each other it was devastating to the family but it did bring a lot of family together that hadn't been together in almost a decade. So there was somewhat of a silver lining because it brought the rest of us together again.
> 
> I almost adopted a pet rat but am sticking by the no new critters until after the house and even then I'll be busy with projects for a while. I think I do want to adopt a male rat pair though eventually...I like the ease of care of my gerbils but they are never happy to stay still or just sit on my shoulder/cuddle. My last rat attempt didn't go well because the little black girl that liked to give me kisses and sleep in my hair died randomly and then the aunt she was with turned aggressive and bitey so I gave her to a friend with other female rats and she's doing better now.
> Only problem is my bf is disgusted by rats and I don't see how! The dumbo and Rex ones are so cute!



You can adopt the mice we are rehoming. The last two actually fought being released it was very sad. They are so cute, why do they have to be destructive.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Male mice stink waaaay too much. They're cute but not nearly as cuddly as rats. I've had pretty much every rodent and gerbils and rats are my top favorites. 

I turn a quarter of a century old in about a week! (Next Friday)


----------



## sissyofone

Hi Everyone. Im with you Rosie, Rats make great pets. I had two and they were awesome.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Sulcata_Sandy said:


> CourtneyAndCarl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm turning the big 2-0 on Saturday, woop woop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]
> That's adorable. I don't even remember my 20's...other than I got married WAY to young, and somehow ended up twice divorced and broker than...........
Click to expand...


I'm actually really unhappy, wanna stay 19 and childish forever!! XD


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

You and me both, I'm 40 something, but I act like I'm 20 something.

40 is the new 20 right?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

When my 23 yr old comes home, we joke that my older brother is here. He and I get into a lot of mischief as it were. Now that he's got a steady, serious gal in his life though, we stay up late talking about life more. It's all good.


----------



## sibi

Kerryann, you've got to be so careful especially with older folks. Hosp, only care about costs and who is worth trying to revive and who isn't. If an older person has a "terminal" condition, hosp. administrator will get someone to try to agree to DNR ( Do not resuscitate). That means that if a patient is having a heart attack, and she can get treatment to live, the hosp will say no! That's crazy!!! If a person is over 65 years old, and she has anything that will kill her in a short time, the hosp policy, and doctors too, is to allow the person to die without trying to save her life. 

I went through the proverbial hell when my mother was diagnosed with pulmonary fibrosis. They gave her 5 years to live. In those five years, I had to fight doctors, hospitals, and anyone who just would not treat my mother when she came down with pneumonia. Each time, I had to demand that she be hospitalized. Each time she got better. I did this for 5 years! In her last year, her lung doctor quit seeing her, treating her, and outright said I was only prolonging the inevitable. What kind of crap was that? In the end, she died because it was her time, not theirs!


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> Sulcata_Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CourtneyAndCarl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm turning the big 2-0 on Saturday, woop woop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]
> That's adorable. I don't even remember my 20's...other than I got married WAY to young, and somehow ended up twice divorced and broker than...........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm actually really unhappy, wanna stay 19 and childish forever!! XD
Click to expand...


Hang with us, we will keep yah immature and goofy


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Somehow I slept in till 12:30pm... I feel like all I do is work, sleep, and chores. And my bf goes, "welcome to the real world!" 

Just love (sarcasm) how my work hours go from 34-38 a week from October to December but then come spring it'll be like 12 hours a week again. 

Wish some of you tort people were closer, I need friends that understand my zoo, lol!


----------



## sibi

I know what you mean Kim. When I worked, that was my life too. One day, I said "No Mas!" I moved to Florida, and retired from work very very young! Now, my work is my torts. And, I'm beginning to feel the same way again, only, I love this work

Btw, Good Morning West Coast. Good Afternoon East Coast!


----------



## Kerryann

Happy Friday 
I'm waiting at Walmart because my prescription didn't have any refills and they didn't tell me. Luckily i have my doc on speed dial and he hooked me up. 
Turning 20 ... One more year until being bar legal.
Today was a moderately pleasant day at work.




sibi said:


> Kerryann, you've got to be so careful especially with older folks. Hosp, only care about costs and who is worth trying to revive and who isn't. If an older person has a "terminal" condition, hosp. administrator will get someone to try to agree to DNR ( Do not resuscitate). That means that if a patient is having a heart attack, and she can get treatment to live, the hosp will say no! That's crazy!!! If a person is over 65 years old, and she has anything that will kill her in a short time, the hosp policy, and doctors too, is to allow the person to die without trying to save her life.
> 
> I went through the proverbial hell when my mother was diagnosed with pulmonary fibrosis. They gave her 5 years to live. In those five years, I had to fight doctors, hospitals, and anyone who just would not treat my mother when she came down with pneumonia. Each time, I had to demand that she be hospitalized. Each time she got better. I did this for 5 years! In her last year, her lung doctor quit seeing her, treating her, and outright said I was only prolonging the inevitable. What kind of crap was that? In the end, she died because it was her time, not theirs!



That is insanity.. 
She's actually doing well enough again she is opening her eyes and tried to escape once


----------



## sibi

Well, we may have to get use to the new health philosophy: 65+ die naturally, or we'll help you

I mean, think about this, people's health plans are being dropped all over because their plans are not comprehensive enough. If they buy a comprehensive health plan that meets the new laws on healthcare, their premiums are so high, they can't afford it. Many now are opting to get fined the $90 each year than to be bankrupted by the health Insurance industry. Solution: How do we bring big health insurance industries down?

Come on guys, give me some answers.



Kerryann said:


> Happy Friday
> I'm waiting at Walmart because my prescription didn't have any refills and they didn't tell me. Luckily i have my doc on speed dial and he hooked me up.
> Turning 20 ... One more year until being bar legal.
> Today was a moderately pleasant day at work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann, you've got to be so careful especially with older folks. Hosp, only care about costs and who is worth trying to revive and who isn't. If an older person has a "terminal" condition, hosp. administrator will get someone to try to agree to DNR ( Do not resuscitate). That means that if a patient is having a heart attack, and she can get treatment to live, the hosp will say no! That's crazy!!! If a person is over 65 years old, and she has anything that will kill her in a short time, the hosp policy, and doctors too, is to allow the person to die without trying to save her life.
> 
> I went through the proverbial hell when my mother was diagnosed with pulmonary fibrosis. They gave her 5 years to live. In those five years, I had to fight doctors, hospitals, and anyone who just would not treat my mother when she came down with pneumonia. Each time, I had to demand that she be hospitalized. Each time she got better. I did this for 5 years! In her last year, her lung doctor quit seeing her, treating her, and outright said I was only prolonging the inevitable. What kind of crap was that? In the end, she died because it was her time, not theirs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is insanity..
> She's actually doing well enough again she is opening her eyes and tried to escape once
Click to expand...


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Ugh... Had the biggest creepy perv of a guy come in today trying to do a return. He was hitting on all the women he saw in a really creepy kind of way and was asking me when I got off work. He kept insisting I tell him and I was like, no I am not telling you. He was like "but I could give you something tasty to eat" and I said "no thank you, also I have a boyfriend, and even if I didn't the answer would still be no" to which he said "well I got a girlfriend but she don't gotta know" and I told him goodbye and walked off. He said he'd come by to see me again and I told him to not come back. Seriously weird, and I never tell people to not come back but know the manager would not fire me even though it goes against policy because he was making customers uncomfortable too. I told our security person that if he comes back to keep an eye on him because he was basically sexually harassing myself and the women in line. Blech, creep.


I should mention he reeked of an ash try and had like two teeth left, plus he was easily 60 years old. So it makes it extra creepy.


----------



## sibi

That's almost as bad as having some guy on a crowded subway train rub against you to get his jollies! Way yucky



RosieRedfoot said:


> Ugh... Had the biggest creepy perv of a guy come in today trying to do a return. He was hitting on all the women he saw in a really creepy kind of way and was asking me when I got off work. He kept insisting I tell him and I was like, no I am not telling you. He was like "but I could give you something tasty to eat" and I said "no thank you, also I have a boyfriend, and even if I didn't the answer would still be no" to which he said "well I got a girlfriend but she don't gotta know" and I told him goodbye and walked off. He said he'd come by to see me again and I told him to not come back. Seriously weird, and I never tell people to not come back but know the manager would not fire me even though it goes against policy because he was making customers uncomfortable too. I told our security person that if he comes back to keep an eye on him because he was basically sexually harassing myself and the women in line. Blech, creep.
> 
> 
> I should mention he reeked of an ash try and had like two teeth left, plus he was easily 60 years old. So it makes it extra creepy.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Yeah, I was glad he was on the other side of a counter. He reached out to touch my hand and I pulled it back quickly.


----------



## sibi

Ugh, how gross! Don't forget to tell your bf about this creep. You never know if he'll try and stalk you.



RosieRedfoot said:


> Yeah, I was glad he was on the other side of a counter. He reached out to touch my hand and I pulled it back quickly.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I did tell him. I also told two of my male coworkers and they went out to their cars at closing at the same time I did.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

All of this angers me. With all that's available on the Internet machine, you'd think these types would stay home. And surprise! It's not just men. That's why I love Oregon. We are a right to carry state. I don't ever want to be in that position, but if needed, I would be happy knowing myself or my daughter could protect themselves. It's not a macho thing, it's a control and empowering thing.


Very important to not be or feel like a victim.


Hell, this feeling of mine extends to strangers even. I really have a problem with predatory people.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Love that picture! Speaking of all this I am dealing with a similar situation at work only with a coworker


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Do you have a real HR deptments?


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> All of this angers me. With all that's available on the Internet machine, you'd think these types would stay home. And surprise! It's not just men. That's why I love Oregon. We are a right to carry state. I don't ever want to be in that position, but if needed, I would be happy knowing myself or my daughter could protect themselves. It's not a macho thing, it's a control and empowering thing.
> Very important to not be or feel like a victim.
> 
> 
> Hell, this feeling of mine extends to strangers even. I really have a problem with predatory people.





That is awesome but true.




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Do you have a real HR deptments?


It really seems like both should have people to handle these types. If people do that with my employees I handle it so they can focus on work


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

CBS this morning show will be interviewing JB Mouney, winner of the PBR. Right now.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

I am not really sure what to do about it because my GM loves the guy I'm having problems with. He's done this to two other girls so far and she just has a "talk"with him and then makes it incredibly awkward at work


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I know here we have an anonymous line you can report harassment to so it doesn't have to be one of their work "pals" giving them a lecture or you reporting to. Sadly in my case it was a customer and if he comes back in I'll be calling the security guys (both former marines). They were too busy last night with someone cutting cables on cameras in electronics last night. So the crazies were out in force. They did screenshot him and we have his ID on record so if he comes in again he will probably be getting a meet n greet with security/the police. 

Just so many weirdos. And Ken I do know how to shoot but I lack a gun/permit. I may take pistol classes (there's a womens gun club/range here) since I'm basically only used to shooting with a shotgun or 30 ought 6. My bf has never shot a gun in his life and I ask "what kind of redneck are you?". 

That and with owning a home I feel I should have the means to protect my property and be trained to do so should the need arise. And women with guns are [email protected] in general


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Went and looked at backsplash tile. It's so darn hard to choose! I want more of like a subway tile but not white, since the counters are granite. Sooo many options. Not really the first fix-up in the house but one of those finishing touches to plan towards. 

How was everyone's Saturday? Looking forward to an extra hour of sleep I assume?


----------



## Kerryann

Mikey and I went to the other end of the state today to pick up a kegerator he won on auction. He got a sweet deal on it. He got it for about 450 and our friend that does refrigeration said that these ones are usually around 2500 to 3000 each. It does need to be cleaned up but it's in good working order. Then we went to lunch at this place that had awesome vegetarian food. Then we went over to a local brewery and I had this spicy mango beer that was 10 percent so I was a little loopy after just one. 
Tomorrow I have to spend all day training on .net.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Today at work I dealt with a guy who insisted (no matter how much information I gave him) that he could get a redfoot "boyfriend" for his 47 year old box turtle and keep it outside right now, and have no problems with aggression, mating, disease/parasites, or you know, the fact that its 20Â° out (not to mention dry and windy). And he was going to feed it canned sardines, 24/7. UGH. People all have their horror stories about big box pet store employees, but let me tell you, sometimes the customers are just as bad. *facepalm*

Playing assassins creed 4...its about pirates for you nongamers.  My fiance brought home some rum to "get in the pirate spirit". Its called the kraken and is 47%.  I think my joysticks keep moving on me.


----------



## sibi

Get a brick cut, only in stone. Stone looks awesome with granite.


RosieRedfoot said:


> Went and looked at backsplash tile. It's so darn hard to choose! I want more of like a subway tile but not white, since the counters are granite. Sooo many options. Not really the first fix-up in the house but one of those finishing touches to plan towards.
> 
> How was everyone's Saturday? Looking forward to an extra hour of sleep I assume?


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Hit deer, smashed car, $1k deductible. Since I have no savings, I'm eff'd.
Plus disaster rescue...see my posting in the Redfoot forum...thank you sibi for your kind words and advice.

So, other than strapping on my tall leather boots and walking thru downtown Portland...how an earth do I raise the $1K (smashed face into iPad repeatedly).

Going to bump up my advertising for grooming. Maybe I can offer some dog training classes, I used to do one on one consults. 

And here's another idea. I draw...mostly for me, but I like to sketch in pencil, do you guys think if I offered to sketch TFO members favorite tortoises, people would buy them? I had considered that for rescue fund raising, been busy....now I find myself in a rescue position. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I was brushing my dogs with a rubber curry comb and thought "I wish Sandy lived closer to groom them". I have some mink sheen in the mail and plan on bathing them as you suggested once it arrives. Although I can do it myself my arms are tired from brushing out two heavy shedding labs today as a preliminary brush out and would gladly help fund your tortoise rescue (and car fix up) with regular dog groomings! 

I bought some natures miracle stuff to wash the dog beds in because Ellie keeps peeing in hers. She is stubborn when it's cold and/or rainy and will go on her bed or the deck if she gets the chance.


----------



## sissyofone

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Sulcata_Sandy said:


> Hit deer, smashed car, $1k deductible. Since I have no savings, I'm eff'd.
> Plus disaster rescue...see my posting in the Redfoot forum...thank you sibi for your kind words and advice.
> 
> So, other than strapping on my tall leather boots and walking thru downtown Portland...how an earth do I raise the $1K (smashed face into iPad repeatedly).
> 
> Going to bump up my advertising for grooming. Maybe I can offer some dog training classes, I used to do one on one consults.
> 
> And here's another idea. I draw...mostly for me, but I like to sketch in pencil, do you guys think if I offered to sketch TFO members favorite tortoises, people would buy them? I had considered that for rescue fund raising, been busy....now I find myself in a rescue position. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr



Im so sorry to hear Sandy. Bless your heart just keep fighting the good fight gurly. Your hearts in the right place. I would like some sulcata drawings for their bedroom walls. Could you draw them? I will gladly pay you to help raise your deductable money. I dont have alot but will gladly help you out.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

sissyofone said:


> Sulcata_Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hit deer, smashed car, $1k deductible. Since I have no savings, I'm eff'd.
> Plus disaster rescue...see my posting in the Redfoot forum...thank you sibi for your kind words and advice.
> 
> So, other than strapping on my tall leather boots and walking thru downtown Portland...how an earth do I raise the $1K (smashed face into iPad repeatedly).
> 
> Going to bump up my advertising for grooming. Maybe I can offer some dog training classes, I used to do one on one consults.
> 
> And here's another idea. I draw...mostly for me, but I like to sketch in pencil, do you guys think if I offered to sketch TFO members favorite tortoises, people would buy them? I had considered that for rescue fund raising, been busy....now I find myself in a rescue position. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im so sorry to hear Sandy. Bless your heart just keep fighting the good fight gurly. Your hearts in the right place. I would like some sulcata drawings for their bedroom walls. Could you draw them? I will gladly pay you to help raise your deductable money. I dont have alot but will gladly help you out.
Click to expand...


I would be honored to! So you have a specific pic or would you like me to just draw a candid Sully? 
I've never sketched a tortoise, so I need to work on my technique. I can only draw what I know...which is why I went from horses to dogs. 

Once I finish Franklin's new mansion, within the week, I will start playing around. [TURTLE][GROWING HEART]


----------



## RosieRedfoot

We made Philly cheesesteaks for dinner. Sooo full now. 

Before cheese melted



Nom nom nom


----------



## sissyofone

Thanks sandy.. just a sullly is fine. Lol


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Sandy, do you do just pencil sketches or do you do in color as well?


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



RosieRedfoot said:


> We made Philly cheesesteaks for dinner. Sooo full now.
> 
> Before cheese melted
> 
> 
> Nom nom nom



I had a vegan Philly cheese steak yesterday and it looked so much like that and was yummy. I rarely eat bread so I was full after my hard cider and the bites. Now I remember it is down in the fridge


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

RosieRedfoot said:


> Sandy, do you do just pencil sketches or do you do in color as well?



I can do water color, however I don't have any supplies at the moment. Stopped water color when I got my divorce, sold it with my stained glass shop.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I ask because I have a picture I took of my last dog at sunset the day she died. Only problem is it's so small I can't have it printed and enlarged so I need an artist to help out to prevent it from just being black pixel blur on brown pixel blurs. Even if it could go from the 3x5 to like 8x10 I'd be happy since then I could hang it on a wall.

I didn't know you did stained glass but I used to do it too 


This is the picture, btw:




It's a bit grainy (taken on old phone) and even hours from death it just summed her up... Regal, slightly goofy, strong and protective, curious but hovering close... She was a Bernese mountain dog (mom was akc)/husky/lab/possible Great Dane/pit mix (dad was mutt). 

She was sadly only four and a half years old in that picture.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

That picture is incredible!


----------



## Kerryann

RosieRedfoot said:


> I ask because I have a picture I took of my last dog at sunset the day she died. Only problem is it's so small I can't have it printed and enlarged so I need an artist to help out to prevent it from just being black pixel blur on brown pixel blurs. Even if it could go from the 3x5 to like 8x10 I'd be happy since then I could hang it on a wall.
> 
> I didn't know you did stained glass but I used to do it too
> 
> 
> This is the picture, btw:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a bit grainy (taken on old phone) and even hours from death it just summed her up... Regal, slightly goofy, strong and protective, curious but hovering close... She was a Bernese mountain dog (mom was akc)/husky/lab/possible Great Dane/pit mix (dad was mutt).
> 
> She was sadly only four and a half years old in that picture.





Aww that is a pretty picture. I am sorry about your pup.


----------



## StarSapphire22

I have to take my youngest kitty to the emergency vet.  He's puking like crazy and constipated. Poor peanut.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Poor kitty. Keep us updated! Hoping for the best. 

I had pumpkin cheesecake for dessert. Was quite tasty.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

StarSapphire22 said:


> I have to take my youngest kitty to the emergency vet.  He's puking like crazy and constipated. Poor peanut.



What happened? Is he ok?


----------



## sibi

My Beasty Boy is also sick. I may need to take him to the vet tomorrow. He had been recovering from some sort of cold. In the last three days, he's been having diarrhea. Today he looked bad. His face seemed dehydrated. I soaked him in Pedialyte twice. He's still eating plenty, only he has this diarrhea. Don't know what else to do for him outside of soaks in electrolytes and baby food. He has all the right temps, and I still let all the torts out for a couple of hours for sun.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Dang Sibi. I'm sorry. Hope everything works out good.


----------



## sibi

I can't seem to get a break! Beasty Boy is the biggest of all my sullies, and he eats the most. He looks the healthiest, yet, he is the one who gets sick the most. The others don't have diarrhea, but they all looked like they got a small cold. They seem to be recovering except Beasty Boy.


----------



## Jacqui

Here's to both of the sick critters getting better quickly.


----------



## sibi

Wow Jacqui, you're up late tonight! Do you know what to do about tortoise diarrhea?


----------



## StarSapphire22

Stormy was pretty blocked up...he got an enema, some fluids, anti-vomiting stuff, and some pain meds. We've gotten 3 drops of poo so far...here's hoping for a "real" poop soon.

He was hit by a car at 9 weeks old prior to rescue...his left hip and right femur were very badly fractured. He's healed up now, but a bit crooked. Vet said it's likely his inner plumbing has gotten a bit wonky. He's prone to frequent and loose stool, but constipation like this is a first. The vet recommended looking into a stool softener for long term.


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Wow Jacqui, you're up late tonight! Do you know what to do about tortoise diarrhea?



What are you feeding him? Store bought greens have higher water/less fiber, so they can be the cause on a healthy animal. Get more fiber into him. Things like weeds, but better yet is hay (may need to soak it). Mazuri is not bad, but Grassland seems better for fiber addition.

Have you checked for parasites? Even maybe stress?

I was up working on a couple of calendar contest threads.




StarSapphire22 said:


> Stormy was pretty blocked up...he got an enema, some fluids, anti-vomiting stuff, and some pain meds. We've gotten 3 drops of poo so far...here's hoping for a "real" poop soon.



Glad to hear Stormy should be on the road to recovery.

Between you and Sibi is was a pretty shitty night here on chat.  One is too loose and one too solid.


*Good morning TFO!!​*
As I was walking the second set of dogs this morning in the cold drizzley rain, I watched the first flock of geese flying over. Mixed feelings between loving seeing and hearing the geese, but not enjoying the reminder that winter is coming sooner then I think or want. 

So what's up in your worlds? Hope today the critters are all much improved.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cool and drizzly in these parts.


----------



## Jacqui

Mornin' Ken


----------



## RosieRedfoot

It's cool here too. I slept all night curled up under two blankets when normally I'm half kicking off one. I didn't want to get out of bed. I go back to working today (1-10pm) so it's gonna be a long day. But, it's 30 days till the house so loan stuff and all that can proceed again!


----------



## sibi

Morning everyone! Kim, you have 30 days for closing, or 30 days to go through the whole process again?
Guys, my new blankets came last night. I'll be taking pics today and while there is still some cosmetics to be done, for the most part, it's done. Will post a new thread soon.


----------



## Jacqui

It never rains, but it pours...

This morning like I wrote before, was a drizzle rain when I took the two dog teams out. Then I came in my bdroom and got online. Amazingly it has worked well, so I have spent a lot of time on it. I finally got up to reclean litter boxes and get the trash out before the garbage guys would arrive. In the frontroom I kept hearing water and finally decided the rain must really be coming down along the window. Went off and did the trash jobs. Got soaked doing it, too.  Came back in and the water sound caught my attention right away, so I decided to check better to see what was going on. As I got over to that corner area, I decided the ceiling tile there seemed a bit bent in. Climbing up on the chair, I knew the water was coming from there.   I lifted the end of the tile and sure enough a flood of water came pouring out.   I haven't gotten brave enough to go upstairs to see where exactly it's breaching through there (It's a storage area so things will have to be moved). What a great time for this to happen with the weather turning colder, so if I could have fixed it with a roofing tar/cement it may be too cold to do so. Plus Jeff just left a few days ago and won't get home time until January. Did I mention he's been home a lot this last month, so money is really tight? Uggghhhh like I said, it never rains, but it pours. ...shower anybody??




sibi said:


> Guys, my new blankets came last night.



   Took me a few seconds to have that register... *pig* blankets for the tortoise castle.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Me too. I was thinking â€œHudson Bay Wool Blankets"? No, she's in Florida...
Sorry to read of your luck, Jacqui.


----------



## Jacqui

Roof problems have been a problem since I bought my house. It's well over 100 years old and has a flat roof. Mostly then the problems center on the kitchen area (one story there). We would do a fix and then months or even years later a rain would come along and we had a new shower system going on in there. Several years back we finally had them lay one of those huge rubber mat like roofing things on it. We had a couple of the dormer tops done too. When Jeff was home, I told him on one of his next home visits, we were going to have to put on new roofs and shingles over our three porches. No porches or dormers over the area that is leaking, of course roof leaks like to travel from where they enter to where they exit water, so who knows. Always something new to enjoy each day.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Still no real poop from Stormy yet.  I really hope they won't need to put him under and manually remove it...last night was already a 200+ dollar bill. :/


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> Still no real poop from Stormy yet.  I really hope they won't need to put him under and manually remove it...last night was already a 200+ dollar bill. :/



How long did the Vet say to give him? Are you playing with him so he does lots of moving? He is still eating and drinking?


----------



## StarSapphire22

He's acting completely normal...not eating as much anymore, but playing a ton with his new monkey toy I picked up yesterday (catnip, rattles, and a long dangly tail...super exciting stuff!). 

Called our regular vet, they said he needs to be seen, today. He will either be hospitalized overnight, given hourly enemas, or put under for manual removal.


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> Called our regular vet, they said he needs to be seen, today. He will either be hospitalized overnight, given hourly enemas, or put under for manual removal.



Dang, just thinking about getting a single enema makes me want to run to the bathroom. One every hour??? Poor poor baby.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Yeah I think he's starting to feel it too. He's quieting down a bit, and not liking his tummy touched. He's so used to pushing through the pain, he never shows that stuff is wrong. It's almost time for another dose of his pain meds, hopefully that will make him a bit more comfortable.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

My little disaster Redfoot is doing pretty good. She ate well this morning and wandered around her new house. I'm pleased.

My car is in the body shop, should be getting estimate today, and they are next door to my clinic. Concerned about funding for the deductible, but I'm working on that.

And I got a nice call this morning from a friend I had not hear from in a bit...I was concerned I said something to anger them...nah...
[GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


It was a nice voicemail to receive when I checked my phone during a break. [TURTLE][BEER MUG][TURTLE][BEER MUG]




StarSapphire22 said:


> Yeah I think he's starting to feel it too. He's quieting down a bit, and not liking his tummy touched. He's so used to pushing through the pain, he never shows that stuff is wrong. It's almost time for another dose of his pain meds, hopefully that will make him a bit more comfortable.



We treated many kitties in same and/or worse symptoms. We very successfully used oral Lactulose and using it as an edema solution as well. Ask your DVM what he/she thinks or if that is in their treatment plan. [GROWING HEART]

And feeding canned pumping daily for gut health.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Thanks Sandy! 

He does get canned pumpkin a few times a week...the other kitties do too, everyone loves that pumpkin! Littlefoot gets a teensy bit mixed in when he gets his mazuri too (doesn't like it plain yet). I was thinking about switching to daily, after this I think I will. Do you think switching to an all wet food diet would help? I feel like it might be easier to digest/pass than kibble. We use high quality natural stuff, but...*shrug* The Emergency Clinic vet suggested something like laxatone too. Vet appointment is in an hour, we'll see what they say! Fingers crossed. He did just get a couple more drops of liquid poop out, so there's a start.


----------



## Jacqui

*crosses fingers even though that makes it real hard to type*


----------



## RosieRedfoot

We couldn't lock into the interest rate on the loan or continue with the property boundary zoning until t minus 30 days.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Stormy was admitted overnight for periodic enemas, and some fluids and meds. Hopefully this works...apparently he had at least 6 inches of blockage and "fecal balls". Low estimate was 180...but we could be paying up to 440, on top of the almost 250 we shelled out last night....unghhhhh. This is the world's most expensive crap. 

Vet wants to start him on a stool softener long term...we'll be exploring those options when we go pick him (hopefully tomorrow). He also recommended continuing with the pumpkin and the vet tech mentioned trying wet food. If he can't pass stuff after all that...uffda.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Littlefoot wandering on his towel, drying off after his soak...he decided to hunker down for a nap on my chest...and my kitty Lola joined him.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

StarSapphire22 said:


> Stormy was admitted overnight for periodic enemas, and some fluids and meds. Hopefully this works...apparently he had at least 6 inches of blockage and "fecal balls". Low estimate was 180...but we could be paying up to 440, on top of the almost 250 we shelled out last night....unghhhhh. This is the world's most expensive crap.
> 
> Vet wants to start him on a stool softener long term...we'll be exploring those options when we go pick him (hopefully tomorrow). He also recommended continuing with the pumpkin and the vet tech mentioned trying wet food. If he can't pass stuff after all that...uffda.



Ugh. High fibre diet is best. They will probably recommend a diet like I/D (For Intestinal diet...easy to digest, low residue so smaller stool and gentle on digestive tract) or W/D (for Weight diet...super crazy high fibre for chubby critters, but also highly effective on hairball and constipation).

I hope they Rx Lactulose. It's a gooey liquid you syringe orally 2-3x a day. He'd be a cat I'd put it on for life with those problems. 

I agree with canned diet, increase moisture and high fibre, low carb. Laxatone/Laxaire are very good products to lube everything up. But by far the best treatment I've seen in 20+ years is Lactulose, and you can use it on tortoises, too! Mo is on it,,,when I have help treating him.




StarSapphire22 said:


> Littlefoot wandering on his towel, drying off after his soak...he decided to hunker down for a nap on my chest...and my kitty Lola joined him.



Awwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Kerryann

Aww  poor babies.
Sibi how is your beasty boy?

So I have been studying .net and then today I took a crash course in ruby on rails. I have a ruby class thus weekend and now I am not so worried about not being the class dunce.


----------



## StarSapphire22

They think the nerve damage and general loss of muscle tone since the accident has ruined his colon's ability to push stuff out. They want to put him on Cisapride, as well as a stool softener. A prescription might be difficult though. Our vet is about a half hour away, and driving there and back all the time for an rx would get expensive. :/ Laxaire is what they would like to start him on I believe...I'm going to see about Laxatone though, I think, because I can get it at work and use my discount.  

I picked up some natural wheat grass based treats for him, he already gets glucosamine/msm ones too for his joints. I'm going to look into different canned foods for him...I used to use the Weruva brand (I LOVE that stuff!) before switching back to dry for money reasons...but work doesn't carry it. I'm hoping I can find a similar quality at work (20% off yayyyy!)...but if not, I'll go cheat on Petco at the local pet boutique.  Right now I have a bunch of Fancy Feast Appetizers on hand...I've been mixing in the pumpkin with it sometimes. I normally wouldn't touch Fancy Feast with a 10 foot pole, but this stuff is just meat and water. Woohoo for no "meat meal" and chemicals I can't pronounce!

I really just want my little nugget to get better. He's had such a rough start in life.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

So today at work I heard on the news that a water boil advisory for the neighborhood I'm currently in has been lifted. I was like, what advisory? Yeah, I looked on the water provider's site when I noticed the water pressure was less and there was no advisory or warnings. Nothing in my water account either or notice of any kind. Seriously, you can't publicly repeal an advisory if you never gave one in the first place. 

Guess if I get sick I know why. I'd be very upset if I had an immune compromised child or something..


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

One more reason I'm happy being my own , â€œwater advisory board". We live on a well 850' deep and we're at 750' elevation. As the Sons of the Pioneers said, coolâ€¦clearâ€¦ water.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

I miss my well water. Thankfully, the municipal water here in McMinnville is actually pretty tasty. 

That's odd about your water advisory. Someone dropped the ball there for sure.


----------



## Jacqui

Jessica, while the right now may not be really bright and those Vet bills hard to face, it sounds like the future is bright for the little guy and that is all that matters. His young life may have been rough, but seems like he found a great keeper who is going to give him a long, happy and healthy future. So glad you caught his problem and he is getting helped through it.

KerryAnn I just can not imagine you ever being a class dunce. Are you having fun with all this learning?


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Claims adjuster called with repair estimate for my interstate deer poaching adventure...
$6300, and 3 weeks in repair shop. [POUTING FACE]








You like the deer poo on the DS door? [PILE OF POO]


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

As a matter of fact, I do like the deer crap on the door! Shows me that you scared the crap out of that deer.


----------



## Jacqui

You still got the better end of the deal....


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I see people here driving with vehicles in worse condition.. Heck, I've even seen people without hoods on their cars, entire fenders, and doors too. Duct tape fixes everything  But the poo smear is a nice accent. 

House stuff is proceeding today with final credit checks, etc. I had a scare last night in this house. I went to turn off a switch to the light in the entry and got a loud POP with sparks and then everything went dark. Yaaay crappy wiring. The light fixture blew and flipped the circuit breaker. So now we just won't be using that entry fixture anymore. Although it doesn't turn on so couldn't use it even if we wanted to. Probably just blew the bulbs but it's 20 feet up, I lack a ladder, and I only have a month left of living here so it's not my problem.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Make sure to inform the owner of the house. It is their responsibility to have this fixed. This is a safety issue. If they are made aware and do nothing, and something bad were to happen, they could end up doing time.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Yeah. I also think the wax ring on the toilet is bad since it leaks from the base. Last time we were unable to use toilets/showers due to a clogged pipe to the main sewer line. It only took them 3 days to try to fix it. A year and a half after renting they gave us the alarm pass code in case it were to go off. When we moved in nothing was clean, there were like 3 lightbulbs in the entire house, and the yard was filled with years of dead leaves and trash. So, I don't think they care. I told them the garbage disposal is seized up and they said they'd get to it... About 10 months ago. They're nice people but their priority is definitely not the upkeep of this rental.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Oh noes... Another blockbuster near us is going out of business so that means they sell off their movie stock for cheap. 

But hey, if any of you guys ever are in the area you can stop on by to talk torts, eat bbq, and watch movies in our future home theater (but with free popcorn and comfier seating). We only have a few hundred movies to choose from >.<


----------



## StarSapphire22

I vote a Disney marathon at Kim's house!  (Yes, I AM about 6 years old on the inside!)

We just got a call from the vet. Even after 4 more enemas, stool softeners, and Cisapride, he STILL hasn't gone. So now, he has to be put under for manual removal. No fun for him, the vet, or my wallet.  BUT he should be ready to come home tonight!  My mother-in-law is being a saint and driving me out there to pick him up, since my fiance is stuck at work and I don't drive. I'm so excited to see my little nugget. You'd think with two other kitties and Littlefoot, the apartment wouldn't feel empty, but he has his own special kind of presence and boy, did I miss it! We're gonna have some serious snuggles tonight...and I won't even mind if he gives me kisses with his razor blade tongue. <3


----------



## Jacqui

Sorry for the surgery, but yippee for him coming home!! Please let your MIL know I think she is wonderful, too. 

As for the thinking with other pets you shouldn't miss one,   ! Crazy person you are.  I have way more animals then you both inside and outside and believe me, you always feel that empty spot, even when it's an animal who you never even do think you notice being there. I know it surprises my husband, when I can walk to an area and start doing a roll call because I know one is gone. I can be surrounded with 30 cats and still feel that one empty,missing link.


----------



## Jacqui

Any of you have a good recipe using tripe?


----------



## StarSapphire22

Stormy's home! He's eaten a good amount of food, drank some water, taken all his meds (there's a lot!), and is playing with his sisters now. If he hasn't pooped by Friday, he needs to go back in, and they'd like to do a recheck in 1-2 weeks. They said his poop was gritty, and they were concerned he ate litter...but I've never seen him show any interest in it and it's clear crystals, not clay like they were worried about...I can't think of anything else he might have eaten, except maybe Mazuri. We know one cat got into Littlefoot's bag the other day, but I'm more inclined to think it was Lola than Stormy (she actually goes on that counter and bugs the crap out of me whenever I make some for Littlefoot) and I don't think it would make cat poop gritty, it can't be that much different than kibble...? And I know he ate some of his vet records a while back, but that was weeks ago... :/

He is on that Lactulose stuff you recommended, Sandy, 2x/day for 5 days. They also sent him home with Cisapride (3x/day for 5 days), some stool softener caps (1x/day for 4 days), and some Robenacoxib until tomorrow night. I fed him some moistened dry food with the chicken FF Appetizer and pumpkin mixed in. He seemed to like it, but we'll go pick up some real wet food tomorrow. 

They shaved his butt and it looks really sad and icky. He keeps dropping little poop crumbles everywhere, too. Ugh. I feel like my entire life revolves around animal $#*! lately. I clean it up and deal with it all day at work, wait for it for 30-60 minutes a day with Littlefoot, and now I have to monitor Stormy and LITERALLY medicate the crap out of him. I'm working on writing up a meds schedule for him now, and trying to come up with a feeding/supplement plan. *headdesk*


----------



## Jacqui

Oh come on, we wanna see pictures of the bare butted Stormy.  I had a cat who lost her control and did little runny poops every where she went. I pitty you with the clean up fun.

Sounds like Stormy is a little kid who puts everything in his mouth and eats it, too. I sure hope he is good at taking meds....


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Hahahah, welcome to my world...try being a vet tech, then coming home to...being a vet tech. Hahaha

I love it, it can be taxing, but it simply is who I am. Born on a farm. 
Those are good meds. He'll be fine. I'd confine him to a bathroom or laundry room and let him heal


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Any of you have a good recipe using tripe?



Yes. Place tripe in Hefty trash bag and take to the curb for collection.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any of you have a good recipe using tripe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Place tripe in Hefty trash bag and take to the curb for collection.
Click to expand...


Nah, before that I would take it out to the cats to take care of.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

...and the dogs. I used to feed treen tripe to them, esp weaning pups. Crazy nutritious!
Mmmmmmmm


----------



## sibi

Hahaha, that was good Cowboy  My sentiments exactly!!!



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any of you have a good recipe using tripe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Place tripe in Hefty trash bag and take to the curb for collection.
Click to expand...


----------



## RosieRedfoot

My dogs looove tripe. It's what I use it for lol. I give it as an outside only treat though since it stinks so bad.

Sorry Sandy for all the vet tech questions! Lol

And yes, once our theater room is done I welcome anyone for disney marathons. Maybe Pixar too


----------



## StarSapphire22

Haha, oh you guys...so silly.

And no, he is terrible with his meds. All I had to give him tonight was the lactulose...and I figured if I could medicate a vicious, evil, bitey little hamster, I felt pretty confident about medicating a cat who actually knows and likes me. Nope. Took 7 tries to even get the syringe in his mouth, and I ended up scruffing him and straddling him on the living room floor...and it took 3 more tries after that even before he took ALL of it. Pills tomorrow should be fun.


----------



## Jacqui

I have fed others I have been given to the cats, just thought it might be nice to actually try one.


----------



## Kerryann

ewwwwwwwwwwwww I walk into poop and tripe talk.. well I suppose they are all part of the chain huh?
Oh I am sooo excited. My ruby class is on Saturday. Last night I spent over an hour and a half installing, configuring, and connecting a database for my .net project. Today like magic my ruby homie installed, configured, and connected a database in like three lines of code and five minutes. For about a minute I am sure I had this hero worship look on my face. I was ready to sell all of my stuff and run off with the ruby krishnas???

Anyway enough poop and nerd talk..
Okay I have nothing else really to talk about. I have had my nose in a book for the last two weeks. 
Oh big news.. I am a hippy now. I have a mac.. I am going to see if it's all the whiz bang. Other big hippish news, I took the night off work and study and just relaxed......... I needed it. I kept forgetting to eat I was keeping so busy getting ready for class.


----------



## sibi

Ahhh...those were the days, my friend. That was the highlight of my life. I could have stayed in school forever if it didn't cost a fortune. Funny how one goes to college to get a good job when they finish. I, on the other hand, went to college for the mere fun of studying! Never did plan to get a good paying job. Turns out that I used my three degrees to teach for a while. I wanted to be like Socrates only not killing myself with hemlock.


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Ahhh...those were the days, my friend. That was the highlight of my life. I could have stayed in school forever if it didn't cost a fortune. Funny how one goes to college to get a good job when they finish. I, on the other hand, went to college for the mere fun of studying! Never did plan to get a good paying job. Turns out that I used my three degrees to teach for a while. I wanted to be like Socrates only not killing myself with hemlock.



hemlock sounds no fun


----------



## Jacqui

Hey, I found a recipe for soup that uses both tripe and plantains (banana type not green weeds). That might be interesting.




StarSapphire22 said:


> Haha, oh you guys...so silly.
> 
> And no, he is terrible with his meds. All I had to give him tonight was the lactulose...and I figured if I could medicate a vicious, evil, bitey little hamster, I felt pretty confident about medicating a cat who actually knows and likes me. Nope. Took 7 tries to even get the syringe in his mouth, and I ended up scruffing him and straddling him on the living room floor...and it took 3 more tries after that even before he took ALL of it. Pills tomorrow should be fun.



Cats can be soooo much fun.


----------



## StarSapphire22

HE POOPED!!!! I SAW IT, IT HAPPENED! A WHOLE SEMI-SOLID POOP THAT CAME OUT OF HIS BUTT! I'M SO HAPPY I COULD CRY! AGGGGHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## Jacqui

I always wanted to go to college just to learn stuff I could use like parasites. These days I would also love to do horticulture classes. The class costs are bad enough, but dang the cost of books is out of this world.




StarSapphire22 said:


> HE POOPED!!!! I SAW IT, IT HAPPENED! A WHOLE SEMI-SOLID POOP THAT CAME OUT OF HIS BUTT! I'M SO HAPPY I COULD CRY! AGGGGHHHHHHHHH!



It was that battle of the Meds war and he heard how many more rounds were coming. Why shucks, it just scared the crap out of him.


----------



## sibi

I Think you're right on, Jacqui. That many pills and yucky stuff would just about scare the crap out of anything. Of course, my torts don't need any of that scary stuff to make them crap like there was no tomorrow. Btw, does anyone know what I have to do to stop my babies from diarrhea? 

Congrats Jessica on your kitty's new poop today


----------



## Jacqui

Sibi, they all have it? Have you checked for parasites? What are you feeding? Those would be my first two thoughts.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Not my best work, but I just scratched this in a super huge hurry...like 40 seconds to get myself started and motivated.

This is Oliver this morning, wanting breakfast, not me and a crappy broken pencil.
Hahaha

The shades bit around the face is where I set a moist food dish. Oops.


Scratched? SKETCHED! Grrrrr.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Yay Oliver! Nice sketch too!

So I bathed one of the dogs in dawn then minksheen. Would help if I could blow dry them but so far he smells better. The water is supposed to be brownish grey when you do the first wash with dawn, right? Haha. I furminated and shedding raked and curry combed him but he still clogged the drain several times... Oh labs. 

I want my bf or brother to build me a diy grooming table/tub since 1) the only tub is upstairs with carpet in the new house and 2) kneeling at a tub hurts my knees and back. Plus I'd like to keep the fur mess outside. 

Dante didn't like I think the citronella in the shampoo. Was making my nose tingle some so I bet it was overload for him.


----------



## StarSapphire22

I think I have to give Stormy a bath today. His butt is covered in nasties and he's just generally disgusting. I'm terrified. I'm probably going to get dismembered.


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> I think I have to give Stormy a bath today. His butt is covered in nasties and he's just generally disgusting. I'm terrified. I'm probably going to get dismembered.



Hates baths too, huh?


----------



## StarSapphire22

Typical cat hates water thing. Loves watching it come out the faucet and go down the drain, but touch him with it? How dare you. One time he was playing in the tub, unbeknownst to me, and I turned on the shower...I've never seen an animal run so fast in my life. Even with the slipping and sliding on the tile.


----------



## sibi

Good morning crew! Jacqui, I think the babies eat squirrel poop around the yard. Don't know, but I've always worried about what squirrels carry. My babies get the best tort foods. Mazuri, red pellets from Marion, greens, grass, and they prefer poop! Don't get it.

They've been recovering from a cold. They seem fine now, but still some diarrhea. Baby Runt is the only one that doesn't have it cuz she can't eat the poop. 

Sandy, that sketch looks great! You should ask people to send you a pic of their animal, and you can sketch a portrait for a modest fee. I for one could send you a pic of my three sullies, and if you can arrange a threesome portrait, I'd we willing to pay for it. Good way to supplement income. Put in a personal promotion ad.


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> Typical cat hates water thing. Loves watching it come out the faucet and go down the drain, but touch him with it? How dare you. One time he was playing in the tub, unbeknownst to me, and I turned on the shower...I've never seen an animal run so fast in my life. Even with the slipping and sliding on the tile.



So did you bite the bullet and do it? Do you need some blood donated to replace what you lost? 




sibi said:


> Good morning crew! Jacqui, I think the babies eat squirrel poop around the yard. Don't know, but I've always worried about what squirrels carry. My babies get the best tort foods. Mazuri, red pellets from Marion, greens, grass, and they prefer poop! Don't get it.
> 
> They've been recovering from a cold. They seem fine now, but still some diarrhea. Baby Runt is the only one that doesn't have it cuz she can't eat the poop.



Because from life in the wild, they know to survive they must eat anything and anything that comes their way. They can not afford to be picky. Then again, they are getting food value from that poop. Whatever the animal has eaten will come back out in his poop (just in different style and levels). I was told once, that if a rabbit would eat his own droppings, he would get more out of it the second time through. This means they may get calcium from bones of whatever a lion ate earlier via his scat, not to mention trace minerals I don't even know the names of.  Another reason may also be to help protect themselves they are cleaning up their own feces, so predators don't smell them and realize, "Aha, I think I am going to dine high class tonight on tortoise!" So actually it's a smart thing to be doing, it's only us humans that give it a "yuck" factor.

Not sure what squirrels may be able to pass on, but it could also be caused by what the squirrels have been eating.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Not yet...I'm going to try baby wipes first. XD 

I've been busy today networking for his fundraiser...we did a gofundme site to try and raise money for him, we've spent $600 this week alone and have to bring him back again tomorrow. I'm so thankful for vets and techs and all they do...but boy do I wish it wasn't so expensive.


----------



## Kerryann

I actually had a good day. 
I'm so excited about my class this weekend. I have had such fun learning and exploring this new technology.


----------



## Yvonne G

StarSapphire22 said:


> I think I have to give Stormy a bath today. His butt is covered in nasties and he's just generally disgusting. I'm terrified. I'm probably going to get dismembered.



Keep a couple of containers of hypoallergenic baby wipes handy. I use baby wipes all the time on my animals. I have a house cat who can't seem to squeeze off that last little drop of poop, and I have to clean her butt all the time. Baby wipes!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> I actually had a good day.
> I'm so excited about my class this weekend. I have had such fun learning and exploring this new technology.



You can hear the excitement in your writing.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It's game time for my Oregon Ducks. ESPN. I'm getting all Ducked up on quack!!!!


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually had a good day.
> I'm so excited about my class this weekend. I have had such fun learning and exploring this new technology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can hear the excitement in your writing.
Click to expand...


I am so glad I got a jump start tonight because I had a total blond moment that while funny I am glad it happened here and not in front of anyone who doesn't know me enough to think I'm pure dumb.
So I was trying to execute some code to make a change in a text editor. I was like man I can't figure out how to get this text editor to execute a change in this text file. Finally I realized um yeah to change this file I need to open it first. 
It was still fantastic.
Then I refreshed my knowledge of html, css, Javascript, and json. I knew those all better than I felt like I did.
Whew... Studying to take a class. I have one more night to get ahead of the game.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

sibi said:


> Sandy, that sketch looks great! You should ask people to send you a pic of their animal, and you can sketch a portrait for a modest fee. I for one could send you a pic of my three sullies, and if you can arrange a threesome portrait, I'd we willing to pay for it. Good way to supplement income. Put in a personal promotion ad.



Is love to do that. I uses to do water color, and I was planning to do that with some of my drawings, but I decided to try pastels. I used to do charcoal, so not much different.

Send me some pics and I will try. You will be number three on my Oder list! I have no idea what to charge. I plan to do them on charcoal paper, then mat them. I'd just charge actual cost for matting, maybe add a buck for gas since there isn't anywhere in my small town that sells decent matting.


Anyone want to give me input on what you would be willing to pay a hobby artist for a custom pastel?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I can't pay, but I've seen street artists charging $30.00-75.00 per.


And getting it !!!!!


----------



## sibi

Don't sell yourself cheap! You have a skill, and you should get paid for it. Btw, you should charge a flat fee for one image, say $10.00. For two images, $20.00 , and for 3 image $30.00 and so forth.
That's what i paid an artist who did a comic pix of my husband and myself ($20). Others he did was a family, and every image was $10 more. So, with 7 images, he paid $70.00. Does that help you some? And an image can be a house, a cat, a tort...


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I can't pay, but I've seen street artists charging $30.00-75.00 per.
> 
> 
> And getting it !!!!!





You have a bumpy tortoise I want. [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]




sibi said:


> Don't sell yourself cheap! You have a skill, and you should get paid for it. Btw, you should charge a flat fee for one image, say $10.00. For two images, $20.00 , and for 3 image $30.00 and so forth.
> That's what i paid an artist who did a comic pix of my husband and myself ($20). Others he did was a family, and every image was $10 more. So, with 7 images, he paid $70.00. Does that help you some? And an image can be a house, a cat, a tort...



That helps a lot! I'd rather sell a few more for less, make people happy, but not upset if they are not 100% satisfied with their drawing.


----------



## sibi

Look, trust me on this. $10 per image is not a lot! What you should do is draw a few images, or different torts, and put it out there. If someone wants it, they'll pay for it. If you want, you can give a 100% guaranty or your money back, less postage. I told you , I could be your manager. Whatever you do, plan a price list (5 x 7 = $2.50 plus image(s).) 8 x 10 = $3.50 plus images etc. So, my pix would be 3 images plus $3.50 for 8 x 10 = $33.50 total. Sounds good? Shipping can add up too. If someone orders a 16 x 20, packaging so that it doesn't arrive bent could cost quite a bit. So, you can't sell yourself short. If I were you, I'd make the buyer pay for postage too.



Sulcata_Sandy said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't pay, but I've seen street artists charging $30.00-75.00 per.
> 
> 
> And getting it !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a bumpy tortoise I want. [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't sell yourself cheap! You have a skill, and you should get paid for it. Btw, you should charge a flat fee for one image, say $10.00. For two images, $20.00 , and for 3 image $30.00 and so forth.
> That's what i paid an artist who did a comic pix of my husband and myself ($20). Others he did was a family, and every image was $10 more. So, with 7 images, he paid $70.00. Does that help you some? And an image can be a house, a cat, a tort...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That helps a lot! I'd rather sell a few more for less, make people happy, but not upset if they are not 100% satisfied with their drawing.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'd pay a shovelful of weeds for shipping.


My Ducks lost.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Stormy still hasn't had a real poop, started vomiting again, and hasn't shown any interest in water or food since last night. He's got zero energy and cries if we touch him, hates his meds and having his butt wiped, and is pretty much the saddest little kitten I've ever seen. I hate this...it's breaking my heart.  The only positive today is that he peed. We have another vet appointment in the morning. I'm scared to hear what they might say, and how much it's going to cost. I just want my little nugget to get better...he's was being such a trooper and he's so obviously sick and in pain now.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'd pay a shovelful of weeds for shipping.
> 
> 
> My Ducks lost.





I was at work from 7:30-7:30. My bosses husband comes in at 6:00pm so the regular receptionist can go home, he was complaining about the 7-0. I teased him. 

Drawing for a bumpy tortoise and a shovelful of dirt! Heck yeah!

I already have a few schools that want me to come talk about responsible pet ownership for the kids who are at that age. Eventually is love to have Franklin and one like yours to compare side by side the difference in a little bit of care can make. She's only a bit bigger than MoMo. You gotta meet MoMo. He's such a sweet guy, and tell me what you think of his mangled beak. He's definitely not an easy keeper...not much he can eat. But I practice tough love and give him a variety and let him manage. He's slowly gaining weight, becoming more curious and outgoing every month, so he's doing ok. He'd be a candidate for a feeding tube, but it would be a temporary fix. Considering it, so we shall see.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

StarSapphire22 said:


> Stormy still hasn't had a real poop, started vomiting again, and hasn't shown any interest in water or food since last night. He's got zero energy and cries if we touch him, hates his meds and having his butt wiped, and is pretty much the saddest little kitten I've ever seen. I hate this...it's breaking my heart.  The only positive today is that he peed. We have another vet appointment in the morning. I'm scared to hear what they might say, and how much it's going to cost. I just want my little nugget to get better...he's was being such a trooper and he's so obviously sick and in pain now.



Wait.are you talking about me? Get the little bugger playing to help get things normal.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Sandy you are such a saint. <3


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

StarSapphire22 said:


> Sandy you are such a saint. <3



Ummmmm, I've met her. She's Sandy.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Awwwwww. I'm just a devoted animal lover. No kids, I'd rather help my quadrupedal friends


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

That's a big word.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Size matters


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lol. This is â€œpretend chat" after all ...


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Call it what you want.....but is that is that a Redfoot on your lap or are you just happy to see me?


Yes, it's (my) Friday night, and indeed I do have Starvin Marvin, my Redfoot, on my lap hand feeding him cat kibbles. Am I a wild woman or not? [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## sibi

Awww...I'm feeling so sad for Stormy. He's so sick it's breaking my heart too. I can't stand to see animals suffer. Let's see what the vet says. Also, you should tell the vet that the follow-up should be included in the price for the surgery! If you don't let the vet know that you're paying too much, then they'll just keep charging you up the kazoo.


StarSapphire22 said:


> Stormy still hasn't had a real poop, started vomiting again, and hasn't shown any interest in water or food since last night. He's got zero energy and cries if we touch him, hates his meds and having his butt wiped, and is pretty much the saddest little kitten I've ever seen. I hate this...it's breaking my heart.  The only positive today is that he peed. We have another vet appointment in the morning. I'm scared to hear what they might say, and how much it's going to cost. I just want my little nugget to get better...he's was being such a trooper and he's so obviously sick and in pain now.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I keep falling asleep.."


And Sandy says, â€œI'm not as think as drunk you are?"!


----------



## StarSapphire22

AHAHAHA you guys crack me up. XD


Stormy is back in his kennel for now...contains the mess easier, and makes him rest. He's just hanging out in his litterbox. *shrug* And of course, he kicked out half his litter to do it.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Save yourself some grief. Change the litter for shredded newspaper. Line the bottom of the pan with regular newspaper, folded in many layers, the shred a bunch on the top and toss in a handful of his regular litter. Way less messy and good for environment.

Keep on the Lactulose, I can't recommend it enough. He may need to fast a few days to empty his gut, and let it rest. Sorta like a pimple, it can't heal if you keep picking at it. Every time you feed an animal, the gut needs to work at digesting it. If it has no time to rest, how can it heal? I'm a huge advocate for fasting for 24 hours and letting the intestinal vilae rest and regenerate.

And don't tell your DVM but I think he's on too many meds. Highly digestible food, and Lactulose and time. Leave him alone, let him rest, heal, recover. No baths, no vet visits, just sleep.

This is sandy the long time animal lover speaking, not sandy the overly educated vet tech.
It's totally your decision.


----------



## StarSapphire22

He's a paper eater. Don't know why. If it's paper he tries to at least chew it, if not eat it. I come home sometimes to bills, etc. that I forgot on the kitchen table all nommed up, and he's just looking at me like, "What?"

I fed him yesterday and he ate a decent amount (makes sense since he hadn't eaten in like 3 days), but today he's turning his nose up at it. He's not starving, so I'm not too concerned about it, but this is the cat that will claw your eyes out to try and get your human food, and climbs up your leg when you're dishing out his, so to me it's just like, woah he REALLY must be just miserable. He's a little fattie normally. 

I'd like to get him off the stool softeners. The pain meds are done now...but yes, I agree, this is just too much. I won't mind keeping him on the Cisapride and Lactulose...I've also got some Laxatone on hand now, but I haven't given him any since he's on his current cocktail. I just wish we didn't have to do the Cisapride 3x/day. He really hates the pills being shoved in his mouth, he started foaming earlier. 0.o

Thanks Sandy. <3


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Oliver in Pastel

I'm experimenting

Anyone want it? Free. I set it in a water ring from a tasty beverage. So it's ruined.
But I'm happy to send it to anyone that would like it for a collage or whathaveyou


----------



## sibi

Well, you can't feed him pills and not have something to help with digestion. I would give some soft white bread wrapped around the pill. It's no wonder he's foaming at the mouth. Aww, I feel so bad for him. Btw, he's so cute!


oh, I want it...he's my favorite!!


Sulcata_Sandy said:


> Oliver in Pastel
> 
> I'm experimenting
> 
> Anyone want it? Free. I set it in a water ring from a tasty beverage. So it's ruined.
> But I'm happy to send it to anyone that would like it for a collage or whathaveyou


----------



## StarSapphire22

We tried doing a pill wrap around it and he acted like it was poison. We called the vet and were like, "Uh, what do we do?" And they said to either hide it in wet food (which was met with a "Are you KIDDING me." face) or to put it in his mouth, hold it shut, and blow in his nose to make him swallow. Unfortunately that's all that's worked so far. I feel so mean. 

I made a poster to hang at a couple shops in town...what do you guys think? 




I feel like it's wordy. Not sure how to shorten it. I was the student who struggled with the 1,000 words or less assignments...most students messed with size and spacing to make it look bigger...I had to make it look smaller! 


Also, this video just made my crappy day a little better. I laughed so hard! XD 
http://9gag.tv/v/1384


Nevermind. My fiance suggested the little ripoff tabbies for the website...and it doesn't print well, so back to the drawing board.


----------



## Jacqui

Your guy is right, you need those rip off tabs, because folks won't remember where to go and most of us do not carry paper and pen with us.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Or create one of those QR codes (the black scannable square things). 

In other news, it's my birthday! Nothing too exciting planned other than a meal out with the bf and probably movies at home. I'm going to be baking myself a cake soon enough.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

RosieRedfoot said:


> Or create one of those QR codes (the black scannable square things).
> 
> In other news, it's my birthday! Nothing too exciting planned other than a meal out with the bf and probably movies at home. I'm going to be baking myself a cake soon enough.



So happy birthday already!!! What are you gonna get yourself?


----------



## Jacqui

*Happy Birthday

Kim!!*​
So what kind of cake?


----------



## sibi

Good morning crew! Happy b-day Kim. How's Stormy today Jessica.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Making a yellow cake with chocolate frosting. My favorite! 

Thanks for the birthday wishes!

I do hate my oven here... My cake is unlevel and cooked uneven despite rotating. But hopefully still tasty!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Happy birthday! 

Stormy is still miserable. Off to the vet now.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Sibi, it's yours.
PM me your address. 

It's just a fast sketch, and I just bought this set of pastels and was doodling. I haven't used pastels since college, so 20 something years, and these are not like what I used, LOL. So I'm just goofing off and playing with color and blending.

I will drop it in the mail today for you.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Poor stormy, hope he can get better soon! 

So my cake looks like a five year old frosted it... Since it was unlevel I had to cut the tops to level it and then one of the edges kind of crumbled into the frosting so I frosted over it and covered in random valentines day sprinkles I had on hand lol.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Thanks! Stormy's being hospitalized again, for more enemas, fluids, and another attempt at manual removal. If this fails, vet says surgery is our only other option, and it's dangerous. We'll also probably have to rebreak his hip. 

Your cake sounds delicious. I like mushing my cake up with ice cream. Doesn't matter how it looks then.


----------



## Thalatte

You know whats really good with yellow cake and chocolate frosting?

STRAWBERRIES!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

VANILLA ICE CREAM!!!!!


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Yvonne G said:


> VANILLA ICE CREAM!!!!!



We'll guess why I just end added to my grocery list? [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]




Thalatte said:


> You know whats really good with yellow cake and chocolate frosting?
> 
> STRAWBERRIES!!!



Beer


----------



## Thalatte

Sulcata_Sandy said:


> Yvonne G said:
> 
> 
> 
> VANILLA ICE CREAM!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll guess why I just end added to my grocery list? [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thalatte said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know whats really good with yellow cake and chocolate frosting?
> 
> STRAWBERRIES!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Beer
Click to expand...




Ewwww!


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Thalatte said:


> Sulcata_Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yvonne G said:
> 
> 
> 
> VANILLA ICE CREAM!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll guess why I just end added to my grocery list? [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thalatte said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know whats really good with yellow cake and chocolate frosting?
> 
> STRAWBERRIES!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Beer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ewwww!
Click to expand...




OMG I can't talk to you (turns back towards Thalatte in shock and disgust).
Nothing rocks my world more than a REAL German Hef, in the proper glass, or a good Weissbeir.
Now there are SOME people that claim to love beer, when in fact the Coors they drink has no beer in it. BRING ME MICROBREW OR PREPARE FOR CONSEQUENCES! [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]

Seriously, have you had real beer? Not talking Bud, PBR, COORS! HA! I'm in Oregon, and Portland has more microbrews per capita than anywhere else in the country. It's a huge part of our culture. It's like living in New Mexico and saying you hate Hatch Green Chilis (yum, BTW).

I brewed my own for awhile. It was fun and tasty.


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> Thanks! Stormy's being hospitalized again, for more enemas, fluids, and another attempt at manual removal. If this fails, vet says surgery is our only other option, and it's dangerous. We'll also probably have to rebreak his hip.



     Just so ya know I said the "f "word, as I read about the possible rebreaking of the hip. Poor little guy just does not seem to be catching any ummm breaks.   Sorry I could not resist that, even though it's not funny if he does have to have it done.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Jacqui said:


> StarSapphire22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Stormy's being hospitalized again, for more enemas, fluids, and another attempt at manual removal. If this fails, vet says surgery is our only other option, and it's dangerous. We'll also probably have to rebreak his hip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just so ya know I said the "f "word, as I read about the possible rebreaking of the hip. Poor little guy just does not seem to be catching any ummm breaks.   Sorry I could not resist that, even though it's not funny if he does have to have it done.
Click to expand...


Good one!!

You gotta joke. Trust me, as a veteran vet tech, you have to otherwise you will be too stressed and emotional.


----------



## Jacqui

Thalatte said:


> Sulcata_Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thalatte said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know whats really good with yellow cake and chocolate frosting?
> 
> STRAWBERRIES!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ewwww!
Click to expand...


Make that more like an EWWWWW!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

What about beer and strawberries? [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]




> Make that more like an EWWWWW!!!!!!!!



"Yes? Ewe called?"


----------



## Jacqui

Thalatte said:


> You know whats really good with yellow cake and chocolate frosting?
> 
> STRAWBERRIES!!!



Grabs a bowl full of strawberries and ice cream on the way past and then takes a plate to put the cake on. Did I say cake?? What I mean is after I sneak 2/3 of the cake part into Yvonne's bowl ('cuz under all that ice cream she will never see all the cake she has). That's if it's buttercream frosting.


----------



## Thalatte

I have yet to find any type of alcohol i like. I have had some microbrews before but they still have that nasty after taste that I just cant handle.


----------



## Jacqui

Sulcata_Sandy said:


> "Yes? Ewe called?"



I hope you said that rather sheepishly, because your not going to pull the wool over my eyes, when it comes to beer not being Ewwww!!




Sulcata_Sandy said:


> What about beer and strawberries? [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]



The text size won't go any bigger...


----------



## Thalatte

I have done strawberries marinated in beer and then baked ontop of cakes.


----------



## Jacqui

Thalatte said:


> I have done strawberries marinated in beer and then baked ontop of cakes.



* face turns green and the stomach rolls*


----------



## Thalatte

yeah they werent the best idea but I was experimenting with baking at the time. I ended up losing quite a few friends during that time...Some people just dont take well to being guinea pigs.


----------



## Jacqui

Thalatte said:


> ...Some people just dont take well to being guinea pigs.



Or maybe they didn't enjoy the stomach pumping or the cost of antidiarrhea
meds....   jk


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Today was the chosen day to dig up the Russian herd and move them into their winter quarters. Needless to say, they were none to impressed. If we didn't get all the rain we do, I'd just leave them out. Their outdoor enclosure is large enough and overgrown enough, that after finding the first 5 in burrows I knew about, I spent another 45 mins. finding the last 3. They had dug themselves some very impressive holes! Shucks, I was proud of them a little.


I loaded them up in my carry tub, and as I took a picture of them all thick with dirt and crud, my phone died. They're all cleaned up now and settling into the new/old digs.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I got some vanilla ice cream to go with the cake. 

We had Carrabba's for dinner and I had their shrimp fettucine. I'm sooo full now. 

Anyone want to join in for ice cream and cake? Plenty to share!


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

RosieRedfoot said:


> I got some vanilla ice cream to go with the cake.
> 
> We had Carrabba's for dinner and I had their shrimp fettucine. I'm sooo full now.
> 
> Anyone want to join in for ice cream and cake? Plenty to share!



Only if there are strawberries marinated in beer. Seriously...that sounds tasty to me.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I lack strawberries but don't even know if we'll get to cake/ice cream for how full we still are. It's like a carb brick just sitting there!


----------



## Jacqui

The shrimp fettucine you had sounded good to me.

It was a nice day here with temps in the mid 60's. I did manage to find time to finish planting in the holes my son dug for me a week ago.  I had the "help" of Mr Tubbs. He's a young fluffy tux kitten who has gone from wild to underfoot. I would reach to slide a handful of dirt around a plant and he would be part of each pile. I tried telling him I would just bury him alive along side of the roses I was planting, so he could be the fertilizer. For some reason, he didn't believe me and kept helping.  Tomorrow I need to get busy and dig the holes and plant the smaller plants I still have left to do.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I had to do some work on one of our gutters today and all was going well, then Rodeo, one of our cats decided he needed to help me and climbed the ladder. He got offended when I told him I didn't need his help.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I had to do some work on one of our gutters today and all was going well, then Rodeo, one of our cats decided he needed to help me and climbed the ladder. He got offended when I told him I didn't need his help.



Teach him to fetch beer.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

His feet have a hard time reaching the gas pedal.


----------



## Jacqui

This morning before I took the two bigger dogs for their walk, I went and refilled the far catfood feeder. It's on the edge of the backyard tortoise zone and so you go past trees and things. When I stepped back into the house and started to reach for their leashes, I realized I had a maple leaf in my hair. I tried to have it float to the ground and it ended up landing on the big lab mix who was watching it. You should have heard him cry and act like I had thrown something hard or heavy on him. I mean, a leaf, really? 

I always worry when a cat climbs up the ladder with me, that I will accidently step on them, then while trying to fix that problem, I will lose my balance and fall off the ladder.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> I always worry when a cat climbs up the ladder with me, that I will accidently step on them, then while trying to fix that problem, I will lose my balance and fall off the ladder.



That was my concern. Or that I'd drop a tool on him.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Tool. (Insert my best Beavis and Butthead laugh)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sulcata_Sandy said:


> Tool. (Insert my best Beavis and Butthead laugh)



Totally rolling eyesâ€¦


----------



## RosieRedfoot




----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Yummy!!!!


----------



## Kerryann

I went and volunteered at the animal shelter today. It was rewarding and yet so sad at the same time. The good news is that I didn't come home with 10 extra dogs. The cats were wooo stinky but oh so sweet and they loved my hair and were so cute. 
I am sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo excited for class tomorrow. Xcode hates me.. but ...... it could be the whole being on a mac thing. I'll ask my ruby homie tomorrow.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> I went and volunteered at the animal shelter today. It was rewarding and yet so sad at the same time. The good news is that I didn't come home with 10 extra dogs.



So proud of ya, Kidd.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went and volunteered at the animal shelter today. It was rewarding and yet so sad at the same time. The good news is that I didn't come home with 10 extra dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So proud of ya, Kidd.
Click to expand...


It was hard though. They had a little brown dobie that looks like misty and a pit that had the same color hair as me.. and a german short haired pointer that can't gain weight... oh and they had three beagles too. I almost forgot they had a puppy that looked like lucifur.. my friend's dog. Oh and they had five kittens


----------



## sibi

Kerryann, I forbid you from entering another shelter! Next time, you may lose control and next thing you know you'll be on the show "Hoarders!"


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sandy, Joel has the venue and date set up for the next show in Portland. I posted in the regional threads.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Hahah, I put that in my calendar this morning. I'm on their email list, and if I'm still in town, I plan on going.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've got a call in to the ohs to see if they'll be having a table. If they do, you could get dirt on me from the '90's. That would be fun?


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've got a call in to the ohs to see if they'll be having a table. If they do, you could get dirt on me from the '90's. That would be fun?



Schweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet.

Remind me to leave my cc at home.


----------



## Diya

Hello every1.. My tort eats lot of cucumber is that ok ? Please guide on the same.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Figured you'd like that part of it.


----------



## Jacqui

Diya said:


> Hello every1.. My tort eats lot of cucumber is that ok ? Please guide on the same.



Some cucumber is okay, but not a lot.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Most of mine LOVE cucumber. It's mostly water and fibre, so I give it as treats AFTER they finish their dinner. [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## Diya

Thanks for the reply. Please guide me on what food should i give them. I have recently bought them and i love them a lottt. I don't want to go wrong in feeding them. Right now i feed them cucumber, cluster beans, string beans, Field beans, lettuce and cabbage is that ok?? Please guide.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Diya said:


> Right now i feed them cucumber, cluster beans, string beans, Field beans, lettuce and cabbage is that ok?? Please guide.



Cut out all the beans, (too high in protein that they don't need.), cut the cabbage it is high in an ingredient called oxalates which binds with calcium so that the tortoise can't absorb the calcium. Growing babies need high levels of calcium for proper health. The lettuce is ok if it's the red leaf type but no good if iceburg type. The best thing for your tortoise is a large amount and varied amount of broadleaf weeds from an area that is free of fertilizers or weed killers or poisons of any kind. Weeds like dandelion, small amounts of clover, plantain(the weed not the banana looking plant) as well as the flower of roses, hibiscus leaves and flowers. Where are you located? This will help us give you weeds and plants in your area.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Diya said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right now i feed them cucumber, cluster beans, string beans, Field beans, lettuce and cabbage is that ok?? Please guide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cut out all the beans, (too high in protein that they don't need.), cut the cabbage it is high in an ingredient called oxalates which binds with calcium so that the tortoise can't absorb the calcium. Growing babies need high levels of calcium for proper health. The lettuce is ok if it's the red leaf type but no good if iceburg type. The best thing for your tortoise is a large amount and varied amount of broadleaf weeds from an area that is free of fertilizers or weed killers or poisons of any kind. Weeds like dandelion, small amounts of clover, plantain(the weed not the banana looking plant) as well as the flower of roses, hibiscus leaves and flowers. Where are you located? This will help us give you weeds and plants in your area.
Click to expand...


He's in Gujaratw.

I've actually been there.


----------



## Diya

M located in Gujarat, Ahmedabad city.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Oh. I'm very sorry. Of India, I have no knowledge of the foods available to feed. I can try and find out. Maybe others can recommend foods you may have in your local markets.


----------



## Diya

Ok Thanks. I will arrange weeds for them.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

You need to be sure the weeds are fertilizer and poison free. Also, some weeds are not good for tortoises. With my large ones, they seem to figure out which are no good, and they don't est them. Babies though, probably because they are so small, can be poisoned very easily.


----------



## Diya

Ohh.. m so confused and worried now as to what to give them and what not. Can i feed them lettuce and cucumber? And when i feed them cluster beans, string beans and field beans, i remove beans and give them only leaves out of it, So is dat ok ?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm sorry if I've confused you. Here in the states, we can purchase organic mixed baby leaf lettuce which contains a mixture of lettuces that are ok to feed tortoises. Does dandelion grow where you live? Or chicory? The leaves and flowers of these plants are also very good.


Concerning the hulls of beans, I'm not sure. I will ask people that I know here for you.


----------



## Diya

I need to check about dandelion. Thanks a lott.


----------



## jaizei

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Diya said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right now i feed them cucumber, cluster beans, string beans, Field beans, lettuce and cabbage is that ok?? Please guide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cut out all the beans, (too high in protein that they don't need.), cut the cabbage it is high in an ingredient called oxalates which binds with calcium so that the tortoise can't absorb the calcium. Growing babies need high levels of calcium for proper health. The lettuce is ok if it's the red leaf type but no good if iceburg type. The best thing for your tortoise is a large amount and varied amount of broadleaf weeds from an area that is free of fertilizers or weed killers or poisons of any kind. Weeds like dandelion, small amounts of clover, plantain(the weed not the banana looking plant) as well as the flower of roses, hibiscus leaves and flowers. Where are you located? This will help us give you weeds and plants in your area.
Click to expand...


Cabbage is actually low in oxalates. You are thinking about 'goitrogens'; that is why cabbage (and related vegetables) are often on do not feed lists. Generally, everything is fine in moderation.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Diya,
Here is a good list of food items for your tortoise;

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-76744.html


----------



## StarSapphire22

Good news! Stormy pooped 4 times last night during his hospital stay! He gets to come home today for observation.  Xrays show he still has 3 sizeable fecal balls left, but they are slightly smaller than the others were, so we are hopeful. No surgery, no bone breaking...we aren't out of the woods yet, but we are heading in the right direction!


----------



## lisa127

I haven't been following, so I don't know if Stormy is a cat or a tortoise. But I'm glad he's home with you! I'm guessing Stormy is a cat...


----------



## StarSapphire22

Yes, he's my youngest little rescue kitty...he was hit by a car at 9 weeks old, and it's been causing him some intestinal issues this week. 




He already seems so much better, and in a lot less pain. He's eating, and drinking, and wants lots of cuddles. Fingers crossed he can get the last of the blockage out on his own!


----------



## lisa127

Aww, I'm glad he's doing better. I lost a very young foster kitty to complications from constipation issues. And she was going to be a foster failure too.  she is buried behind my garage.


----------



## Jacqui

So glad to be hearing positive news coming from the Storm front!!


----------



## StarSapphire22

lisa127 said:


> Aww, I'm glad he's doing better. I lost a very young foster kitty to complications from constipation issues. And she was going to be a foster failure too.  she is buried behind my garage.



Oh, I'm so sorry.  At least she had someone who loved her while she was with us. <3


Jacqui said:


> So glad to be hearing positive news coming from the Storm front!!



Yeah!  Normally, he is Stormageddon, Dark Lord of All...Stormy is just a nickname he lets us puny humans call him...but today he is Stormageddon, Lord of the Litterbox, Commander of the Commode, and Master of the Fecal Matter, and he's going to conquer this colon!






...I'm excited.


----------



## Diya

Thanks a lottt.. 




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Diya,
> Here is a good list of food items for your tortoise;
> 
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-76744.html


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Kerryann, I forbid you from entering another shelter! Next time, you may lose control and next thing you know you'll be on the show "Hoarders!"



It's already like an episode of hoarders in here everyday... how much worse could it get? Cici sheds for six dogs.

I am happy to see Stormy is getting better.  That kitty is so lucky to be so loved.

Jacqui I haven't forgotten about your popcorn balls. 

Today my ruby class was sooooooooo much fun. I had my compadre who talked me into the advanced class and he had to help me a few times when I had blond moments but one time I was lucky to have him. My text editor was translating my quotes into some weird reverse quotes so he had to go get me another editor quick. I am also happy to report that while there are only 7 people in the class i'm firmly middle of the pack.. which isn't bad for someone 10 years out of development that crammed for two weeks to get ready. 
I <3 ruby on rails.... 
Okay enough nerd talk..
So Mikey is in Indiana seeing the colts tomorrow. I had froyo and fruit for dinner.


----------



## lisa127

My husband is out of town for the weekend. He is at Dad's Weekend at Ohio University, where my daughter attends college. Therefore, I have spent entirely too much time (ok, most of the entire day) online today. Now I'm feeling bad about it. I got nothing done. The internet is not always a good thing.


----------



## Kerryann

lisa127 said:


> My husband is out of town for the weekend. He is at Dad's Weekend at Ohio University, where my daughter attends college. Therefore, I have spent entirely too much time (ok, most of the entire day) online today. Now I'm feeling bad about it. I got nothing done. The internet is not always a good thing.



I am sitting here with my windows pc up chatting with you folks and looking up information when I struggle with Ruby (programming language) and my macbook fired up programming  
I did get halloween killed off but there was one skeleton I was too short to get down.. so he's still hanging out there.


----------



## lisa127

Kerryann said:


> lisa127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My husband is out of town for the weekend. He is at Dad's Weekend at Ohio University, where my daughter attends college. Therefore, I have spent entirely too much time (ok, most of the entire day) online today. Now I'm feeling bad about it. I got nothing done. The internet is not always a good thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sitting here with my windows pc up chatting with you folks and looking up information when I struggle with Ruby (programming language) and my macbook fired up programming
> I did get halloween killed off but there was one skeleton I was too short to get down.. so he's still hanging out there.
Click to expand...


The hanging skeleton made me laugh.


----------



## Kerryann

Here he is just for you
Letâ€™s break this down to see what weâ€™ve accomplished:
First, we used â€œcdâ€ to change our directory to the Desktop.
Next, we used â€œmkdirâ€ to create a folder for our project.
After creating a folder, you need to navigate into it, so we turned once again to our good friend â€œcdâ€.
Finally, we created two files with the touch command.

eek.. well thats no good
ha you can tell what I have been doing.. 
no really here he is


----------



## lisa127

He's cute! Maybe you should put a Santa suit on him and just leave him there until New Years.


----------



## Kerryann

lisa127 said:


> He's cute! Maybe you should put a Santa suit on him and just leave him there until New Years.



actually that's kind of a funny idea. let me run it by Mike.. the skeleton of christmas past?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Lol might scare kids if you have a Santa skeleton. Like you hung Santa. 

I went to Home Depot and got about $120 of cleaning goods for only $39 on clearance. Got some granite cleaner (2 pack) of good stuff for $3 vs $8. Also got a lot of odoban air odor absorbers (I put one near the dogs). They were 3 packs for $2, vs $3 a piece. Got other stuff too for 75% off. Yay savings!


----------



## Kerryann

Oh I'm jealous 
I need granite cleaner


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

I went to dinner with one of the associate Veterinarians from work, fancy French restaurant...we had too many Cosmos and talked about tortoise penises.

Yes, we were those annoying women in the corner.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

My friends and I were usually those people as well, lol.

Sounds like a good night. I love escargot....


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

I almost tried escargot. I have an adventuresome palate, and I eat small defenseless animals.
My friend is a vegetarian. If the escargot wasn't so pricey, I would have. As it was, I spent $28 on my cc I should not have, but this girl doesn't go out...ever....and after last weekend of disaster rescue and smashed car, I needed to have a much better Saturday night. [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## Jacqui

lisa127 said:


> He's cute! Maybe you should put a Santa suit on him and just leave him there until New Years.



Then for New years, ya just put a party hat on him and give him one of those fancey blow horns. 




RosieRedfoot said:


> I love escargot....



One of those items on my "want to try" list.


I finshed planting a line of six small butterfly bushes between my neighbor and the field (then road). Slowly getting the last of those clearance plants into the ground. I think they are multplying though. 

I had a special guest for supper and overnight... my hubby. He timed it so he got his 10 hour sleeper break here, as he was going past from ID to MO. We did more looking for the roof leak and think we may have found it. However, other then redoing that entire upper side section, we aren't sure what to do for it. We decided to try a temp fix using some of the foam that you use to fill cracks. Of course, to add to it temps this am were 34 when we used the foam and during the cure time, it's not going to even hit 60 so it may not work for that reason alone. Just no good options.


----------



## Yvonne G

...some bricks and a large blue tarp!! Oh yes! Be that neighbor!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> ...some bricks and a large blue tarp!! Oh yes! Be that neighbor!



Been there and already done that!   We had that once on our kitchen roof for a year or so. Being a flatroof (plus it's the back of the house and the frontpart is two stories), you really could not see it from the ground.  We used tires along with the landscape wall bricks.  

I will also admit I thought about if a tarp could work on this problem.  It wouldn't because it's not from the rain hitting it, it's from where the metal edging around the flatroof has rusted out in a spot. It then allows the water to seep in around a shingle that is warped and leak in there. Then it runs down the inside of the roof about four feet, til it falls and then ends up leaking through the frontroom ceiling panel.

Yes, I am one of *those* neighbors.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Do you know what day it isâ€¦?


----------



## Joanne

we have blue tarp over the shed that husband is currently constructing. It's all the range!

Get solar panels for you roof... won't have to worry about that small hole then ;-)


----------



## wellington

Can you put rubber roofing on it?


----------



## Jacqui

wellington said:


> Can you put rubber roofing on it?



Too cold. Plus it's better on flat roof areas.




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Do you know what day it isâ€¦?



Let me guess.... ummm Bacon Sunday? 

I wish I were having that instead of the chicken pot pie I baked.




wellington said:


> Can you put rubber roofing on it?



Or are you taking the solid sheet stuff? That's what we currently have on the flat roofs. I was thinking you meant the tarry stuff.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yes Jacqui, but more than bacon Sunday, it's the High Holy Bacon Sunday!!! 
I'm glad you got to hang with Jeff. I was just chatting with a friend the other day, about how useless I was when Karen was gone for 3 days at a vet conference.


This is for Sibi. Someone is feeling like a big boy. Normally the older cats have this choice location for snoozing in the sun.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yes Jacqui, but more than bacon Sunday, it's the High Holy Bacon Sunday!!!
> I'm glad you got to hang with Jeff. I was just chatting with a friend the other day, about how useless I was when Karen was gone for 3 days at a vet conference.



Glad you survived!  I don't feel useless, but like something is missing. We make lots of calls and internet messages.

The sad thing is when he is home, he throws my schedules out of wack. Makes it at times, feel like a mixed blessing to get time with him. Frustrating too, that when he first comes home it's almost always time for him to go to sleep. Then there is once he leaves, an emptiness and depression that sets in and it does take me awhile to get going again. So in a way, I end up sorta wishing he didn't come home, when he does.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I can relate. When my niece and her husband flew up for the weekend, it was great, and then they were gone and it was sadness that I wouldn't have had had they not come up here. This niece is one of my best friends. Family is kinda important to me.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Family is kinda important to me.



I've noticed.  I think family (both by blood and by love) are the best things to have around.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

We're having BLT's for dinner


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

RosieRedfoot said:


> We're having BLT's for dinner



Yay for a resent convert!!!!


*recent


----------



## Jacqui

RosieRedfoot said:


> We're having BLT's for dinner



Sounds yummy, but hold the lettuce on mine! 

In between being on here today, I have been getting more of my plants planted before the ground freezes for the year. Today they were ones going into the leopard enclosures. I managed to get about 20 in, but still have a ton more to go. Looks like with the weather for the next few days, I may not get more in for awhile. If even half of these live and bloom, my leopard zone is gonna be awesome next year.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Jacqui said:


> The sad thing is when he is home, he throws my schedules out of wack. Makes it at times, feel like a mixed blessing to get time with him. Frustrating too, that when he first comes home it's almost always time for him to go to sleep. Then there is once he leaves, an emptiness and depression that sets in and it does take me awhile to get going again. So in a way, I end up sorta wishing he didn't come home, when he does.



I'm relieved to hear when someone truly appreciates their time with their spouse.

My John (pilot) could not find a job that paid enough to cover expenses and child support, and had to take a job in Kansas. We thought it would be temporary, he'd keep looking for a job he could commute to and move back home, but it's been a year, and nothing. I flew out to see him in early April. I've not seen him since. It's a horrible company that takes advantage of their pilots, and he keeps getting vacation time denied. We are pretty broke, and tickets from PDX to ICT are around $700

I miss him. We talked about me moving out there. plus neither of us want to stay there, we want to be here, and lastly, he has yet to be home more than four days a month. So I'd still be along out there, in lame a$$ Kansas. There is no reason to live in Wichita. I hate this lifestyle.


And I'm having beer for dinner. I'm depressed, beer understands me. [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]
Well, not really, but it's yummy.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I went to cvs to use some coupons. 

Got 8 liters of soda, 24 paper towel rolls, free tylenol, 2 large tubes Colgate toothpaste, and 3 bags of seasonal candy. Only cost $18 total and I got $10 off for anything in store coupon. So essentially was $8 for all of that stuff. I'm no extreme couponer but between my clearance Home Depot run and today I spent $50 on like $180 of stuff so that makes me happy. 

Would have been $15 had the printer not died (had 3 $1 printable coupons) so I could have saved over 70%! But I'll take losing out on $3 savings if it means not spending $60 on a new printer lol. 

Picture proof:


----------



## Jacqui

Kansas is a wonderful state, it just takes a special person to see the wonder. I found with my travels, that each state has it's own special charms and wonders, if somebody is willing to take the time to find those positive things. It's much like saying sulcatas are horrible animals. To some they may be, but to others they can be the greatest animal there is. We have many wonderful folks from the great state of KS and I happen to live in it's neighboring state. Then again for me, if I loved somebody, really loved them, I would be willing to move to where ever it might be to be with them... but that is me.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Not when the minute they get a new job, we are back "home". We have discussed it over and over.
We have agreed to be patient, pray, and one day things will change. I'm not spending thousands to move to a place I will hate, won't no friends or family, to still never see him, just to move back to Oregon. 
When you are from Oregon, not many places will measure up. I went to school in New Mexico. I hated it. I spent five years anxious wanting to move back to the Pacific Northwest. 

He wants me to stay here, at least I have a huge network of friends and family and I grew up here. And Murphy's Law, I bet the month I decide to throw $2K on a credit card to move to wichita, he gets a job in Seattle. I think Murphy is a cousin or something.


And when I say he is home four days a month, I'm not joking. That is sleeping in his own bed, and that's a good month. Today is the first day he's been home this month. He drives from KC, gets home late...then back up at 4am and gone for three more weeks. No thank you, I will a stay here, on familiar ground, familiar job, friends. Our life is here. This is temporary. The bad economy killed the airline industry. First year pay for a regional airline is $19k. Try to raise a family on $19k
No wonder there are so many accidents. So many pilots are exhausted, broke, working two jobs to make ends meet. It was a glamor job in the 60's. Now, slavery.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I know what you mean about hard to compare. I miss Alaska as well as my 5 years in Washington. I have my boyfriend here though and soon we will have a house. I grew up traveling a lot so I got used to making myself at home wherever I was. I definitely miss the scenery of Alaska but makes it all the more treasured when I get to visit it again. I lack friends here in the south. All the friends I talk to are via Facebook or texting. 

My bf and I went to school 2 hours apart and so I'd see him like twice a month. But, I left everything and moved 2000 miles with him (and my dog Dante) to here. It's not so bad, but I understand not wanting to move since it is ridiculously expensive. And job uncertainty doesn't help either. It's funny because all my bf's family from Oregon says here in SC looks like a tropical Oregon with how green it is.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And leeches.


----------



## lisa127

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I can relate. When my niece and her husband flew up for the weekend, it was great, and then they were gone and it was sadness that I wouldn't have had had they not come up here. This niece is one of my best friends. Family is kinda important to me.



That's how I feel whenever my daughter comes home for a visit. She goes to college 3.5 hours away from me.


----------



## Jacqui

The thing Sandy are the things you said about KS. I find that language harsh and not acceptable.


----------



## wellington

I bet if you asked the people that were actually alive and working that industry in the 60's most would have a different opinion.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

I'm deeply sorry, I am. 
From my perspective, it's flat, not much scenery change in four hours of driving, and houses one of the worse aviation companies in the industry, with little to no respect for their pilots. I listen to pilot after pilot complain about the state, it's labor laws (or complete lack thereof). Even two labor attorneys he visited admitted that unless he has a sexual harassment case, with documentation, there was nothing they can do. It's perfectly legal for that company to force their pilots (who they know can't find any other flying job during this economy) to work 20 hour duty days, move their scheduled days off to avoid paying them overtime, and to get 28 work days a month of out them.

I visited Wichita for 3 days. It's definitely not for me. I grew up with mountains, forests, oceans, downtown Portland and Seattle and the thriving music and art culture. I did a lot of research on Wichita and Kansas City, seriously considering moving there. Just nothing there I'm interested in.

I lived in Wisconsin for a summer. Too freaking flat! I learned quickly I need terrain. Their idea of a ski area....hilarious...even our bunny slopes had more elevation than that. LOL

No, I do mean it, sorry. I'm depressed, frustrated and I was giving you support and I felt like in response you accused me of not loving this man enough to move to where he is working temporarily.
You probably did not mean it that way. No hard feelings, it is a subject that haunts me every hour of every day, and I try to find humor, relieve the stress, and pass the time.

Heck, people, hate Oregon/Washington. It rains constantly here...which I LOVE!!! I all green clean, smells incredible.


----------



## Kerryann

I am done with my class. I loved it. The class taught me so much. I need to get a better handle on OSX. 
I have a plan to build an app on two platforms and compare them.
Also I have a techno crush... <3


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

wellington said:


> I bet if you asked the people that were actually alive and working that industry in the 60's most would have a different opinion.



The data concerning their work schedules, pay rates and retirement...much much better. Airline Captains were well respected, like doctors. Not the case now. Only a handful with that seniority that survived the closures, bankruptcies, furloughs. Some of johns mentors are retired captains. Sure it was hard work, but at least they were much better compensated for it. Now, you get slightly hired up in seniority, and then either furloughed or the company goes under.

I've been working in aviation for 8 years now (tried to go full time from veterinary, but I've only watched things fall apart, so I have stuck it out with my first love). [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]

Most union ran companies traditionally are two weeks on, two weeks off. Johns company is not protected by a union, so he came off Citation training mid July, and got yesterday off. [DISAPPOINTED FACE]




Kerryann said:


> I am done with my class. I loved it. The class taught me so much. I need to get a better handle on OSX.
> I have a plan to build an app on two platforms and compare them.
> Also I have a techno crush... <3



Do tell!!! [GROWING HEART][GROWING HEART][GROWING HEART]


----------



## T33's Torts

You should come visit me and my torts in CA  it's the only state you can have snow, forest, beach, desert, plains all in one. Its lovely. You'd enjoy it.


----------



## lisa127

If we're talking weather, there are lots of places that would be better than the weather here in the Cleveland, Ohio area. And I envy those of you that live where you can have tortoises living in your backyard!!


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

tffnytorts said:


> You should come visit me and my torts in CA  it's the only state you can have snow, forest, beach, desert, plains all in one. Its lovely. You'd enjoy it.



Hey, just like Oregon! And within a 2 hour drive...ocean, temperate rain forest, arid forest, high desert.....I love the variety! CA is an incredible state....well..I could do without Barstow. [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]

Cleveland...I have a friend from Seattle who moved to Cleveland. She hates it. LOL

Yah, only three warm days out of the year here. I want to move to Florida...sorta. Maybe Fiji.


----------



## lisa127

Someone from Seattle hates Cleveland? That's pretty bad!....lol


----------



## wellington

Sulcata_Sandy said:


> wellington said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet if you asked the people that were actually alive and working that industry in the 60's most would have a different opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The data concerning their work schedules, pay rates and retirement...much much better. Airline Captains were well respected, like doctors. Not the case now. Only a handful with that seniority that survived the closures, bankruptcies, furloughs. Some of johns mentors are retired captains. Sure it was hard work, but at least they were much better compensated for it. Now, you get slightly hired up in seniority, and then either furloughed or the company goes under.
> 
> I've been working in aviation for 8 years now (tried to go full time from veterinary, but I've only watched things fall apart, so I have stuck it out with my first love). [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]
> 
> Most union ran companies traditionally are two weeks on, two weeks off. Johns company is not protected by a union, so he came off Citation training mid July, and got yesterday off. [DISAPPOINTED FACE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am done with my class. I loved it. The class taught me so much. I need to get a better handle on OSX.
> I have a plan to build an app on two platforms and compare them.
> Also I have a techno crush... <3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do tell!!! [GROWING HEART][GROWING HEART][GROWING HEART]
Click to expand...




If you aren't going to be union, well then, what can I say.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

lisa127 said:


> If we're talking weather, there are lots of places that would be better than the weather here in the Cleveland, Ohio area. And I envy those of you that live where you can have tortoises living in your backyard!!



But then you wouldn't enjoy this.....


[GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]

We had a Sopranos marathon today. Shared carrots, cucumber slices....it was Heavenly.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sandy, the difference between beaches in California and beaches in Oregon is California beaches you get sun burned at, Oregon beaches you get wind burned at.


----------



## wellington

Sulcata_Sandy said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should come visit me and my torts in CA  it's the only state you can have snow, forest, beach, desert, plains all in one. Its lovely. You'd enjoy it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, just like Oregon! And within a 2 hour drive...ocean, temperate rain forest, arid forest, high desert.....I love the variety! CA is an incredible state....well..I could do without Barstow. [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]
> 
> Cleveland...I have a friend from Seattle who moved to Cleveland. She hates it. LOL
> 
> Yah, only three warm days out of the year here. I want to move to Florida...sorta. Maybe Fiji.
Click to expand...


How is only three warm days equal a great place, hmmm. No thanks, I love my place


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sandy, the difference between beaches in California and beaches in Oregon is California beaches you get sun burned at, Oregon beaches you get wind burned at.



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA 

I know! I used to surf. I have several wet suites, booties, hoods...then a friend invited me to surf with her at Huntington Beach. It was so weird to surf in a bikini, I felt naked!!! On a good day our water is 52Â°.


----------



## lisa127

Sulcata_Sandy said:


> lisa127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If we're talking weather, there are lots of places that would be better than the weather here in the Cleveland, Ohio area. And I envy those of you that live where you can have tortoises living in your backyard!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then you wouldn't enjoy this.....
> 
> [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]
> 
> We had a Sopranos marathon today. Shared carrots, cucumber slices....it was Heavenly.
Click to expand...


But I haven't been brave enough to get a large tortoise yet in my climate! I'd love to though.


----------



## T33's Torts

I must admit, I REALLY love Oregon  its a great place :heart:


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

wellington said:


> Sulcata_Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should come visit me and my torts in CA  it's the only state you can have snow, forest, beach, desert, plains all in one. Its lovely. You'd enjoy it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, just like Oregon! And within a 2 hour drive...ocean, temperate rain forest, arid forest, high desert.....I love the variety! CA is an incredible state....well..I could do without Barstow. [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]
> 
> Cleveland...I have a friend from Seattle who moved to Cleveland. She hates it. LOL
> 
> Yah, only three warm days out of the year here. I want to move to Florida...sorta. Maybe Fiji.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is only three warm days equal a great place, hmmm. No thanks, I love my place
Click to expand...


Days...I mean months. LOL. Derrrrrr

Guess it's what your used to. After a long, hot summer in Kansas, John has changed his tone about Oregon weather. LOL. I guess it was over 100 for weeks and weeks. He melted.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Sulcata_Sandy said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy, the difference between beaches in California and beaches in Oregon is California beaches you get sun burned at, Oregon beaches you get wind burned at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> I know! I used to surf. I have several wet suites, booties, hoods...then a friend invited me to surf with her at Huntington Beach. It was so weird to surf in a bikini, I felt naked!!! On a good day our water is 52Â°.
Click to expand...


Heyy... On SOME days, its not bad!! I usually only get burnt 2/5 visits to the beach


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I feel people live everywhere because we're all so different. I loved Alaska because the cold crisp winters. But a lot of people don't want 4 feet of snow, 30 degrees below zero, and wildlife able of killing you wandering the suburbs. 

Here the drivers are what will kill you, lol. But the cost of living is cheap, food is good, and most people are friendly. High humidity sucks in July but definitely good for redfoot torts! And not having to deal with only 3 hours of sun in the winter is nice.

I never liked California. Much too crowded/smoggy except in the northernmost parts and then you might as well be in Oregon anyway! But I did like the redwoods and the beaches can be nice. 

I also never liked Wyoming. Much too windy and smelling of sage where I've mostly been. Plus I got a bad flu there that nearly killed me. But, Yellowstone is beautiful! 

So, seems every place does have it's ups and downs. I often say I hate California and Wyoming but it's only select areas/memories. 

Just really depends if the pros outweigh the cons for a living situation and I understand it is very frustrating for you Sandy. Long distance is never easy but sometimes a necessity.


----------



## sibi

Well, I'm hearing some tough situations. I wish everyone could just be with the person they love. It doesn't work like that most times. I've been married 3 times. The first was the worst. I almost died at his hands several times. And, please, don't ask why I stayed because if you haven't been in my shoes, you won't understand. The second marriage was kinda like the opposite of the first. Was married to him for 21 years. It turned out to be a marriage of convenience. He married me but never really loved me for who I was. I was miserable until one day I didn't want that life anymore. It didn't help that he had homosexual tendencies, and made me feel inadequate. I left and went to college. I wasn't interested in looking for companionship. For the first time in my life, I did what I always Wanted to do...study. I double majored, Philosophy and Literature. I met my current husband who double majored too (Philosophy and Mathematics). He fell for me, I was just his friend. A year after my divorce, we got married. It's been 14 years now. I hope to make 25 years before I die. He's so sweet and truly loves for for being me. He's borderline genius, but a bit quirky, just like I like him! Never understood what he saw in me, though. They say the third time is a charm. I guess it's true in my case. It's been a journey for sure. You all have many more years to go. I hope you make good choices so that you end up happy and satisfied.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

And if you want the green of Oregon but warmth of Florida you could live in SC and have a herd of tortoises outside 9-10 months out of the year, haha.


----------



## T33's Torts

Well, Sibi, what if the person you love, you see, has a hard brown shell and tough hard spurs?  Sorry to ruin the seriousness of your comment


----------



## Jacqui

Sulcata_Sandy said:


> After a long, hot summer in Kansas, John has changed his tone about Oregon weather. LOL. I guess it was over 100 for weeks and weeks. He melted.



If it was weeks over 100 then he was not in KS.


----------



## sibi

Well then, you have a hard shell for a head Love is love, no matter who or what it is. The question you'd want to ask is, does he love you the same way?


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

tffnytorts said:


> Well, Sibi, what if the person you love, you see, has a hard brown shell and tough hard spurs?  Sorry to ruin the seriousness of your comment



Ah, but he does! Sibi loves my Oliver. He is a lady's man. Has the hearts of many women. A perfect gentleman. [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> I am done with my class. I loved it. The class taught me so much. I need to get a better handle on OSX.
> I have a plan to build an app on two platforms and compare them.
> Also I have a techno crush... <3



I am so glad you went ahead and took the class! You seem much happier lately.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Jacqui said:


> Sulcata_Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> After a long, hot summer in Kansas, John has changed his tone about Oregon weather. LOL. I guess it was over 100 for weeks and weeks. He melted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it was weeks over 100 then he was not in KS.
Click to expand...


Wichita. And I think it ranged high 90s to 100s for a long stretch. I have all the same aviation weather aps he does, it was toasty for sure! 

Then there was a tornado..that one that wrecked OK, he got the tail end of that. I stayed on the phone with him until it got too loud. He was backed in the bathroom of his studio apt giving me a play by play. It was awful. Thankfully he was able to park our car in a hangar, and the company car was the one wrecked by debris.


----------



## sibi

This is true! My love for Oliver is special. I know he loves me too even though he' about 3000 miles away


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

sibi said:


> This is true! My love for Oliver is special. I know he loves me too even though he' about 3000 miles away



You'd be jealous of the floor picnic we had today. I hand fed him baby carrots...it was so romantic [SMILING FACE WITH HEART-SHAPED EYES]
Even when I had to pick them off his beak when they got stuck. He's so patient.


----------



## Jacqui

Sulcata_Sandy said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sulcata_Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> After a long, hot summer in Kansas, John has changed his tone about Oregon weather. LOL. I guess it was over 100 for weeks and weeks. He melted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it was weeks over 100 then he was not in KS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wichita. And I think it ranged high 90s to 100s for a long stretch. I have all the same aviation weather aps he does, it was toasty for sure!
Click to expand...


There were a total of three days in July, two in Aug, and like two in Sept that were 100 or more. Not a whole lot of high 90's either.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sibi, did you see the latest picture of Mary Mark I posted for you?


----------



## sibi

What is it with hand feeding? Ever since I started hand feeding Baby Runt Brig, the two others wanted to be hand fed too. And they love it! I, too, wipe off the excess of mazuri off their mouths, and they let me. But, Sandy, I am jealous that Oliver is so romantic with you :/


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sibi, did you see the latest picture of Mary Mark I posted for you?



HAHAHAHAAH


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Oops!!! Marky Mark! Wow.


----------



## sibi

I received a few pics of Marty. Is that who you mean?


Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sibi, did you see the latest picture of Mary Mark I posted for you?



Oops...I mean Marky Mark. I'm enjoying a glass of Clus Du Bios wine with my hubby. I may be a bit slow...


----------



## Jacqui

Ken, the cute one in the sunshine?


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

What? Cute one? Who? I wanna see!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Ken, the cute one in the sunshine?



Yes. Little Marky Mark.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

I got to hold him [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


Wine...sounds perfect! I think I will go pour myself a Cab!


----------



## Jacqui

Sibi, did you do the thread yet on your tortoise palace? I keep thinking you will/have and I will miss it.




RosieRedfoot said:


> I feel people live everywhere because we're all so different. I loved Alaska because the cold crisp winters. But a lot of people don't want 4 feet of snow, 30 degrees below zero, and wildlife able of killing you wandering the suburbs.



Alaska is one place I really want to see. I want to watch the light show in the sky.  I'd like to see some of that wildlife, too.


----------



## wellington

I'd love the wildlife and The scenery? Not the snow or cold. .


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Sulcata_Sandy said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Sibi, what if the person you love, you see, has a hard brown shell and tough hard spurs?  Sorry to ruin the seriousness of your comment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, but he does! Sibi loves my Oliver. He is a lady's man. Has the hearts of many women. A perfect gentleman. [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]
Click to expand...


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I notice little Marky Mark has a duck theme blanket all to himself!


----------



## sibi

As far as felines are concerned, Marky Mark is my love. I looooove that white kitty. And, no, I didn't see those pics. But, I have now. Gotta check my email...is that how you sent it Cowboy?


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yes Jacqui, but more than bacon Sunday, it's the High Holy Bacon Sunday!!!
> I'm glad you got to hang with Jeff. I was just chatting with a friend the other day, about how useless I was when Karen was gone for 3 days at a vet conference.
> 
> 
> This is for Sibi. Someone is feeling like a big boy. Normally the older cats have this choice location for snoozing in the sun.





Here ya go Sibi


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

wellington said:


> I'd love the wildlife and The scenery? Not the snow or cold. .



OMG, I WOULD LOVE TO LOVE IN AK!!!!!!!! So so so pretty.
I don't have any issues with cold, lots of snow. The only thing that would mess me up is living in extreme north, where the daylight is longer. John sent me pix from some cargo airport way up there, it was midnight and looked like noon. Everyone has blackout curtains.
I'm an insomniac....it's hard enough for me to sleep, definitely don't need more daylight! [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## Jacqui

Darn the picture didn't come with it. Well for me it's on like page 501 and is post #7514


----------



## sibi

I went away for this weekend to my husband's training class in Tallahassee. He went to FSU, and I got to see my friends who live there. So, I spent most of the day trying to calm my baby boys who were traumatized in their new home. I haven't set up their quarters with separators yet, and had no chance to get the tiles up, paint the walls, and finish the flooring. So, I hope to get that done this week. Then I'll lost pics Don't worry Jacqui, I'll pm you when I've posted the thread.


----------



## Jacqui

I could take the long days of sun, it would be days without sun that would get to me.




sibi said:


> I went away for this weekend to my husband's training class in Tallahassee. He went to FSU, and I got to see my friends who live there.



Sounds like fun, was it?


----------



## sibi

Yeap. You know that they say sunshine is therapeutic because it helps to keep one from depression. I always get to think of that when I see soooo many people depressed in the Sunshine state

That's why in Sweden, who's people are among the most depressed in the world, experience 6 months of darkness!


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Yeap. You know that they say sunshine is therapeutic because it helps to keep one from depression. I always get to think of that when I see soooo many people depressed in the Sunshine state



But that's because it's always raining in the "sun"shine state.


----------



## sibi

Not where I live, except this summer. This summer was freaky. As a matter of fact, most of the world is experiencing some strange weather for a few years now.


Jacqui said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeap. You know that they say sunshine is therapeutic because it helps to keep one from depression. I always get to think of that when I see soooo many people depressed in the Sunshine state
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that's because it's always raining in the "sun"shine state.
Click to expand...



Yeah, it was. I saw a dear, dear friend who is in his 90's. Many of our friends Thi k he's wasting away, and fear he'll die soon. I hope not cuz I really love this redneck. He's as redneck ad i' e ever seen, but he loved us, and really liked us Northerners. Then, I visited another friend and was shocked to learn that she was 89 years old! She's from Colorado and has the accent to show for it. Oh, and when I checked out of the hotel, I treated myself to Ihop


Jacqui said:


> I could take the long days of sun, it would be days without sun that would get to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went away for this weekend to my husband's training class in Tallahassee. He went to FSU, and I got to see my friends who live there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like fun, was it?
Click to expand...


----------



## RosieRedfoot

People from Colorado have an accent? 

And right now in Alaska it's dark from like 4pm until 10am. But during the summer it's only dark from like 3-6am and it's still a dusky "dark". We used to have nerf gun and crab apple wars on the lawn at 2am since it was bright enough.


----------



## sibi

Yes, I believe many states have people who speak a different way. Missouri, New York, Massachusetts, Louisiana, most southern states, California, Colorado...and the list goes on and on.


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Not where I live, except this summer. This summer was freaky. As a matter of fact, most of the world is experiencing some strange weather for a few years now.



The year I stayed in Fort Walton Beach it rained ever single day. I was there a week to maybe 10 days. I tease Jeff too, that every time we go to Florida, it rains every day. Might just be a small shower, but it does rain. 




RosieRedfoot said:


> People from Colorado have an accent?



 I had the same thought, when I read Sibi's comment.


Glad Sibi that you got to visit with them, especially when they are getting up there in years and chances to visit are running out.


----------



## lisa127

We only have a lot of sunshine for maybe a month or two out of the whole year. Honestly, a lot of sunshine makes me cranky and annoys me. It's like it's too stimulating or something. I don't mind a partly sunny day, but lots of sun I do not like. Especially in the winter when it reflects off the snow. I prefer overcast days really.


----------



## Jacqui

Then you might like it here today. It was really foggy in the early hours and now is just more overcast. Only 36 however.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Back to work today. My manager was a dear and gave me until today off so we could sort stuff out with Stormy. Perks of working at a pet store...they understand your obsession with your pets.  AND I have 2 shifts back in aquatics/small animals this week. Yay! I think they are planning to undemote me.


----------



## Jacqui

Back from the dentist, the sun is shining, but darn the never ending wind is making it too cold to work much outside.  (34 out now)


----------



## T33's Torts

Dude! 34 is damn cold!


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> Dude! 34 is damn cold!



It's now to 30 (current windchill is 21) and heading to 14 tonight.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Ugh holiday season is off to a start with crazies ahoy. Makes me want to just walk out the door and never look back. 

Was looking at the local technical college at degrees like nuclear medical technician programs and laboratory medical technicians. There are two huge hospitals being built in the area and the degrees seem like they could be interesting as well as pay much better than retail lol.


----------



## Kerryann

It's snowing here.. :shy:
ugggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhh
I want to spend some time doing development but I think Mikey wants me to spend time with him instead.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude! 34 is damn cold!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's now to 30 (current windchill is 21) and heading to 14 tonight.
Click to expand...


That's nuts. Its 68 right now and I'm freezing.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> It's snowing here.. :shy:
> ugggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhh
> I want to spend some time doing development but I think Mikey wants me to spend time with him instead.



I pick Mikey time.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's snowing here.. :shy:
> ugggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhh
> I want to spend some time doing development but I think Mikey wants me to spend time with him instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I pick Mikey time.
Click to expand...


I second that motion. All in favor?


----------



## lisa127

tffnytorts said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude! 34 is damn cold!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's now to 30 (current windchill is 21) and heading to 14 tonight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's nuts. Its 68 right now and I'm freezing.
Click to expand...


Yep, it's about 30 here right now and snowing. We are expecting a few inches accumulation tonight. And more tomorrow.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

46 and calm here with light fog. Big tortoise heated box 90.3.


Box=shed


----------



## StarSapphire22

Oh, y'all need to calm down. It's 10Â° and windy here.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's snowing here.. :shy:
> ugggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhh
> I want to spend some time doing development but I think Mikey wants me to spend time with him instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I pick Mikey time.
Click to expand...


I did too <3


I did sneak in some development. Sometimes you have to remember to change directories.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We choose where we live. I'll take the rains and the occasional wildlife here.


Oops. I meant this â€¦


----------



## StarSapphire22

Hahahahahahaha Ken I love that first pic.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

2 of my favorites. We have 3 orange cats and elk show up in the top pasture.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Down to 30 here tonight. Chilly! 

No snow though.


It's sleepy dog central in here:










They say let sleeping dogs lie! They don't even want to get up or out of their crates.


----------



## TigsMom

Postcard perfect weather here in Arizona and my body aches from head to toe, not from people like you cold country folks pummeling me (yep, read your minds), but from digging rock filled ground for two burrows (that has taken nearly a month) and then cleaned out 1/2 the garage today. Advil is my friend. Good news is the burrows are nearly done and soon the hard digging will be over with. Our weather will drop below 80 Degs F in 3 more days (it was 87 Degs F here today). I'm going to try building temporary green houses over the tortoise enclosures to get things growing strong through the winter, so that when the tortoises wake up they won't eat new seedlings to the ground in matter of days and it will help keep the wild bunnies and birds out of the seed and seedlings too (at least I hope it does)


----------



## sibi

We have one more day of 70's weather before the cold hits us. My babies are snug as a bug in a rug. Temps are 90 inside the shed, and after tomorrow, they'll be inside for 4-5 days. Got to figure out what I can do to entertain them all day. Sorry to hear some of you will have temps in the teens. I can't stand the temps being in the 30's here. I just may move in with the torts


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> Oh, y'all need to calm down. It's 10Â° and windy here.



The morning is starting with a cheerful 10 with windchill at 2. Does not make the dogs want shorter walks or to move faster, but our cat parade joining us was just the one faithful one, Starkin. She is an older black and white who spends most of her time up under the roof. She goes for all walks, all day long.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Karen didn't wake up grumpy today, 
she let me sleep in...


----------



## Jacqui

TigsMom said:


> Postcard perfect weather here in Arizona and my body aches from head to toe, not from people like you cold country folks pummeling me (yep, read your minds), but from digging rock filled ground for two burrows (that has taken nearly a month) and then cleaned out 1/2 the garage today. Advil is my friend. Good news is the burrows are nearly done and soon the hard digging will be over with. Our weather will drop below 80 Degs F in 3 more days (it was 87 Degs F here today). I'm going to try building temporary green houses over the tortoise enclosures to get things growing strong through the winter, so that when the tortoises wake up they won't eat new seedlings to the ground in matter of days and it will help keep the wild bunnies and birds out of the seed and seedlings too (at least I hope it does)



We want to see pictures please! Nopers, I for one am not the least bit jealous of you. I really would hate living in the hot summer months there (atleast around Phoenix). Flagstaf seems like a pretty nice place.




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Karen didn't wake up grumpy today,
> she let me sleep in...



That was sweet of her.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Taylor let me sleep in today, too...I just woke up.  And I only woke up because the cats are all "feed me, woman!"...who knows how long I would have slept! I've had this cold almost two weeks now, still not any better, it is kicking my butt. But I've lost 5 pounds...always that upside to being sick!


----------



## Jacqui

*munch munch* enjoying some blueberry Grands while checking up on things in here...


----------



## StarSapphire22

Kitty snuggle party!


----------



## Jacqui

Is Storm doing better?


----------



## Jacqui

Since they were starting to go bad, tonight I had my last tomato meal of the year. Just starting to turn ripe fried 'maters. Now I have to wait until next summer again.


----------



## Kerryann

So I showed my compadre at work my ruby project and these weird I was having. He advised me to start over. I was like :shy: but guess who's starting over??  I shouldn't look a gift horse in the mouth or something like that right?
I didn't sleep last night. My new project that I have been working on since May had some issues last night. Soo sleepy. 
Mike found out today that the heart worm meds we have been giving our dogs is killing dogs 

Oh I lost another 5lbs somewhere along the last week. Programming apparently makes you skinny


----------



## StarSapphire22

Stormy is pretty much back to his old self. He's still a bit constipated, but you wouldn't know it if you saw how much he pooped each day. He's just gotta work for it a bit harder than he used to. Almost done with his meds, and he has a checkup on Friday.


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> Stormy is pretty much back to his old self. He's still a bit constipated, but you wouldn't know it if you saw how much he pooped each day. He's just gotta work for it a bit harder than he used to. Almost done with his meds, and he has a checkup on Friday.



Sounding good. Are you feeling any better tonight?




Kerryann said:


> So I showed my compadre at work my ruby project and these weird I was having. He advised me to start over. I was like :shy: but guess who's starting over??  I shouldn't look a gift horse in the mouth or something like that right?
> I didn't sleep last night. My new project that I have been working on since May had some issues last night. Soo sleepy.
> Mike found out today that the heart worm meds we have been giving our dogs is killing dogs
> 
> Oh I lost another 5lbs somewhere along the last week. Programming apparently makes you skinny



How is it killing them? What is it doing to their systems?

Are you needing to lose any more weight?

So is it going faster the second time through? The ruby project.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> StarSapphire22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stormy is pretty much back to his old self. He's still a bit constipated, but you wouldn't know it if you saw how much he pooped each day. He's just gotta work for it a bit harder than he used to. Almost done with his meds, and he has a checkup on Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounding good. Are you feeling any better tonight?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I showed my compadre at work my ruby project and these weird I was having. He advised me to start over. I was like :shy: but guess who's starting over??  I shouldn't look a gift horse in the mouth or something like that right?
> I didn't sleep last night. My new project that I have been working on since May had some issues last night. Soo sleepy.
> Mike found out today that the heart worm meds we have been giving our dogs is killing dogs
> 
> Oh I lost another 5lbs somewhere along the last week. Programming apparently makes you skinny
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is it killing them? What is it doing to their systems?
> 
> Are you needing to lose any more weight?
> 
> So is it going faster the second time through? The ruby project.
Click to expand...





This is the stuff. I am not sure after now reading the article this isn't just a coincidence but then again who knows.
http://www.wsbtv.com/news/news/local/dog-owners-question-link-between-meds-and-deaths/nbpSg/
m
I actually thought I'd stagnate at this weight a while. I am about where I want to be but I will take some getting skinnier. You can never be too skinny or too...... rich??? what's the saying?

It will be much quicker I think after I finish my installs. I was fighting error after error......


----------



## StarSapphire22

No, I'm not feeling any better yet. I've literally been at about a 6 on the miserable scale for 2 weeks. No better days, no worse days. It just showed up one day when I woke up and hasn't changed. My headache might be better one day, but then my nose is twice as stuffy...or maybe my nose is less stuffy, but then my cough is worse. Ugh.


----------



## Elohi

Hey all, never visited this thread before because it's super long, is it just regular chit chat? There is no way I could read the whole thing lol.
I'm sitting here waiting on my husband to get home from work. He had to work late this evening but gets to take tomorrow off as a result. About to put my 3 kidlets to bed, two of them have school tomorrow. I'm bored and tired so here I sit. Trying to figure out how to afford 2 hatchlings instead of just one more. What have y'all done to me?!?! Hahahahaha


----------



## Kerryann

Elohi said:


> Hey all, never visited this thread before because it's super long, is it just regular chit chat? There is no way I could read the whole thing lol.
> I'm sitting here waiting on my husband to get home from work. He had to work late this evening but gets to take tomorrow off as a result. About to put my 3 kidlets to bed, two of them have school tomorrow. I'm bored and tired so here I sit. Trying to figure out how to afford 2 hatchlings instead of just one more. What have y'all done to me?!?! Hahahahaha



yes this is all just banter. 
You can pretty much jump in at anytime and come and go as you have time.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann said:


> You can pretty much jump in at anytime and come and go as you have time.



That's what I do!!!


----------



## wellington

Me, too. 
Kerryann, that's why I only give my dog heartworm every other month. It's ridiculous the drugs they are pushing on unknowing pet owners. A dog should not be treated for worms it does not have. I can't get the good old stuff that used to just prevented heartworm. The new crap treats a month out and a month back. So I treat every other month, so to not put as much poison in her. I use Mosquitos spray when I know I am going to have her around lots of Mosquitos and I check for ticks if she is in an area that is known to have them. I've never had a dog with worms. This one had coccidia once, due to her poop eating, yuck. Shock collar took care of that. If you have a choice to get the preventative that only prevents against heartworm, switch to that. Oh, incase anyone is being told to treat their dog for heartworm prevention all year long. That's only if you have mosquitoes all year. The northern cold and snow state people do not need to keep using the prevention all year. As for cats, don't waist your money. Very, very rare that a cat gets it. But, the vets will try to convince you otherwise. The vet I worked for, wasn't in it to get rich off pet owners.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can pretty much jump in at anytime and come and go as you have time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I do!!!
Click to expand...


Me too


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



wellington said:


> Me, too.
> Kerryann, that's why I only give my dog heartworm every other month. It's ridiculous the drugs they are pushing on unknowing pet owners. A dog should not be treated for worms it does not have. I can't get the good old stuff that used to just prevented heartworm. The new crap treats a month out and a month back. So I treat every other month, so to not put as much poison in her. I use Mosquitos spray when I know I am going to have her around lots of Mosquitos and I check for ticks if she is in an area that is known to have them. I've never had a dog with worms. This one had coccidia once, due to her poop eating, yuck. Shock collar took care of that. If you have a choice to get the preventative that only prevents against heartworm, switch to that. Oh, incase anyone is being told to treat their dog for heartworm prevention all year long. That's only if you have mosquitoes all year. The northern cold and snow state people do not need to keep using the prevention all year. As for cats, don't waist your money. Very, very rare that a cat gets it. But, the vets will try to convince you otherwise. The vet I worked for, wasn't in it to get rich off pet owners.



The dogs last very said they need it ask year round but their current vet said no. My dogs are city dogs.


----------



## wellington

It doesn't matter city or country. In the winter there is no Mosquitos. They can't get heartworm if there is no Mosquitos to bite them. If you live in a state that has Mosquitos all year, then yes, it should be given all year. When I confronted the first vet that tried to pull that on me, a few years back, I told them we don't have Mosquitos in the winter. So,they switched to,the other worms that if protects against. When I told them I used to work for a vet, they quit trying to convince me to believe their lies.


----------



## TigsMom

My phone ate my pics!!! I was going to share some of the burrow build, but I just spent over an hour looking through the pics on my phone and the icloud and cannot find several of them that I know I took. Maybe my Daughter can find them for me. I do have to say, it's not very exciting to look at a hole in the ground. I know because I've studied them for several weeks. Keep in mind each shovel full got sifted to remove the rocks and save what little dirt I could. I'll be amending the dirt with several bags of organic soil before planting a variety of seeds, just to give them a good start and re-nourish our desert soil. Still trying to figure out what to do with the burrow entrance to try and keep soil and water from running down and blocking the entrance. I usually have just dug the burrow openning when I see the soil building up there at the entrance and create a berm to keep water from running down into the burrow, but maybe there are other workable ideas that will be less maintenance and look nice too.

New Enclosure, Burrow #1 -





















Old Enclosure (expanded remodel) Burrow #2 -


----------



## AZtortMom

tffnytorts said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can pretty much jump in at anytime and come and go as you have time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I do!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me too
Click to expand...


So are you doing a cannon ball when you jump in? [FACE SAVOURING DELICIOUS FOOD]


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

lisa127 said:


> We only have a lot of sunshine for maybe a month or two out of the whole year. Honestly, a lot of sunshine makes me cranky and annoys me. It's like it's too stimulating or something. I don't mind a partly sunny day, but lots of sun I do not like. Especially in the winter when it reflects off the snow. I prefer overcast days really.



Separated...at...birth


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Supposedly snowing tonight. Wth, it's barely even snowed in Alaska! But it won't stick, just means crappy icy roads for the early commuters. 

I didn't see any snow though... 

As for the whole trifexis thing my dogs were on it, but now they're on sheep drench ivermectin at the same dose heartgard gives, with twice a year pyrantel wormings. Oh and it costs me like $15 total a year to treat all 3 dogs.


Oh and I have a surprise tomorrow. Will share when I can


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Hey everyone, look what I found!! A flame suit! Comes in handy on these forums as of late.

[GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've got some news too to show tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## StarSapphire22

I think Stormy is confused. I think he thinks he's a tortoise and has been watching Littlefoot soak too much. He just pooped in his water bowl. Just hunched over it and pooped. I don't understand what just happened.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've got some news too to show tomorrow afternoon!



[BEER MUG][BEER MUG][BEER MUG][BEER MUG][BEER MUG][BEER MUG][BEER MUG]


----------



## sibi

Sandy, where can I buy one of those? I think I'm gonna need itO_O


Sulcata_Sandy said:


> Hey everyone, look what I found!! A flame suit! Comes in handy on these forums as of late.
> 
> [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've got some news too to show tomorrow afternoon!



Here's a hint;




Hey Tigsmom,
That looks pretty cool. Between you and Tom, the two of you should come up here to my neck of the woods and build a couple of those for me!


----------



## TigsMom

Cowboy Ken; That's a HINT?? You ordered Snow from Wisconsin? Oh wait you ordered Cheese??? Hmmmmm, a new addition to a collection maybe??? Can't wait to see what it is!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Welcome to Oregon!!! Yes this is real, just saw the news story. $60.00 an hour? That's a good gig if you could do it. Lol

http://cuddleuptome.com


Something else I just had to share from the Pacific North West 

http://newsfeed.time.com/2013/11/07...orever-wear-this-new-bacon-scented-deodorant/


I'd be licking my pits.


----------



## sissyofone

So Ken what kinda new tort you getting?  Just guessing of course on what your surprise is. Lol


I mean its a 24 hour delivery fed ex tracking sheet, Its gotta be a new tort. Lol Right???


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here abouts a month ago, a forum member needed to rehome his female russian. I suggested to him that if he couldn't make a local connection, I'd welcome her to my russian herd. He agreed she would fit in well here. I'll post pictures. But really, this is a surprise so SHHHHH don't tell anyone, ok.


Or it could be Lettermans Top Ten List for Wednesday.


I mean tonight's as it were. 





Although number 3 isn't what I wanted. I wanted, â€œSo what do you credit for you living to 110yrs old?"


----------



## sissyofone

Lol, Your secrets safe with me.  But congrats on your new arrival. Im hoping to get a couple young redfoots soon. After i get my adult male sulcata Turbo safely on the way to his new owner. Lol

Re: Lettemans Top Ten List. Lmao I guess my answer to what you wanted #3 question to be would be Beer and Alabama football. RTR I would credit that to a long and healthy life. Lol..


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Duck football!!!


----------



## sissyofone

Im a die hard Bama fan.  Win, Loose, or Draw. Lol  I love college football.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> Hey all, never visited this thread before because it's super long, is it just regular chit chat? There is no way I could read the whole thing lol.
> I'm sitting here waiting on my husband to get home from work. He had to work late this evening but gets to take tomorrow off as a result. About to put my 3 kidlets to bed, two of them have school tomorrow. I'm bored and tired so here I sit. Trying to figure out how to afford 2 hatchlings instead of just one more. What have y'all done to me?!?! Hahahahaha



You should have seen how long Chat 1 was.  It's a fun thread just because you don't have to read all the back pages to keep up, just jump in and go like you have done. We love having new folks in here.

Having tortoises is an addiction and I am always trying to figure out how to get another one, too it seems. 




wellington said:


> . In the winter there is no Mosquitos.



Another great reason to live in an area with cold, but which I never think about. 




TigsMom said:


> My phone ate my pics!!! I was going to share some of the burrow build, but I just spent over an hour looking through the pics on my phone and the icloud and cannot find several of them that I know I took.



First off, I really do apprecaite the time you took to get these pictures on here for us to see. I find them very interesting. I haven't made any burrows here (just a couple of caves), so I enjoy seeing how they are made. I go back and forth on if I will make some or not or if it just encourages more digging.




RosieRedfoot said:


> Oh and I have a surprise tomorrow. Will share when I can



I like surprises!




Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've got some news too to show tomorrow afternoon!



Ummm a new pancake?


Oh I see, later Ken you told us a Russian.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

5:40 am local time, less than an hour ago, she landed in Portland. She's right up the road.


----------



## Jacqui

so close and yet so far away...


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Cowboy_Ken said:


> 5:40 am local time, less than an hour ago, she landed in Portland. She's right up the road.



(Feeling all sassy cuz she already knew about the new sexy Russian girlfriend for his boys...kinda an odd twist on the mail order bride theme)

Are you Brumating your kids?

I'm getting slightly concerned the lady who agreed to adopt Lester (my rehab Russian) is backing out. Perfect home, and lately no replies from my email updates and pix.

Congrats, Ken!!! Always like Christmas to get a new tortoise.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yes. They have already been moved into the barn.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yes. They have already been moved into the barn.



I always wonder why folks decide to or not to do this. I know for myself, I have tried both ways and am kinda fence sitter about it. Ken, why have you chosen to do this?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lazy I guess.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Lazy I guess.



 Hey that's a reason.


----------



## Elohi

I'm literally in the middle of selling two baby carriers in order to fund torts...
I believe I may have a new problem LOL


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> I'm literally in the middle of selling two baby carriers in order to fund torts...
> I believe I may have a new problem LOL



The sad thing is, unless you start getting a whole bunch in a short time or don't have the money to care for them, this place is going to keep enabling you to get more. So what are you trying to get?


----------



## Elohi

Well I don't need the carriers, since I have several of them and am planning to have a wrap converted soon (so an additional carrier) I decided to sell them so torts don't cut into Christmas money. Hahahaha. The holidays are always expensive because of trips to see family plus I have 3 kiddos to buy for. 
So I'm just planning ahead, as to not bust the budget.


----------



## AZtortMom

Good morning everyone [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]


----------



## Yvonne G

Good Morning, Noel...and everyone else too.


----------



## lisa127

Good morning.


----------



## Elohi

Oh and I'm seeing if I can get a 3rd hatchling. I'm already getting a second. [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> Good Morning, Noel...and everyone else too.



[SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]


----------



## TigsMom

TigsMom said:


> My phone ate my pics!!! I was going to share some of the burrow build, but I just spent over an hour looking through the pics on my phone and the icloud and cannot find several of them that I know I took.



First off, I really do apprecaite the time you took to get these pictures on here for us to see. I find them very interesting. I haven't made any burrows here (just a couple of caves), so I enjoy seeing how they are made. I go back and forth on if I will make some or not or if it just encourages more digging.



Jaqui- I try to keep my DT's as natural as I can. Having DT's and living in the desert makes caring for them easier. I love that the burrows work so well for brumation and summer heat. I would think it depends on species, what part of the world they are currently living in, and what the soil is like in that area, as to whether a burrow would work or not. I've had burrows fail in the past, letting them dig the majority of it themselves. Luckily, I spotted the cave in quickly and they were fine (it was me that had the heart attack). I built reinforced burrows about 9 years ago and they have worked great. Since I'm giving them more room in their enclosures, and they are still growing. I decided new burrows would be nicer for them too, especially since they spend alot of time in their burrows in the peak of the summer heat (our record high is 128 Degs F and 115-120 is the norm in summer). There is a great "how to build a burrow" on Arizona's Fish & Game website. I modified it my using cinderblock walls to help prevent cave in's and a thicker roof as well. The pic that is missing is the roof over the cinderblocks. It's made of 2"x10" pressure treated lumber (which slows the rotting wood issues). I put about a 2" layer of soft rock free dirt in the bottom of the burrow, to let the DT's use for their own remodeling. They dig it. LOL Makes them feel like they built it themselves. They stop digging when they are comfy and give up quickly due to the extremly hard and rocky ground that surrounds the burrow. I wanted to build boxes like Tom's night boxes and put them in the ground, but the termites here do not need to be fed. I'm afraid they'd have to be rebuilt completely in just a year or two.


Tigs Mom


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> Well I don't need the carriers, since I have several of them and am planning to have a wrap converted soon (so an additional carrier) I decided to sell them so torts don't cut into Christmas money. Hahahaha. The holidays are always expensive because of trips to see family plus I have 3 kiddos to buy for.
> So I'm just planning ahead, as to not bust the budget.



Smart woman!


----------



## lisa127

Elohi, did you see in the pic thread I shared with you that I have a redheaded daughter as well and I posted a pic?

She has really, really bright copper hair. Hard to tell in the pic I posted though because it was taken in a dark bar/restaurant (she's much older than your daughter obviously...lol).

All of your kids are adorable, btw.

ETA: duh, stupid me. It's also my avatar pic!...lol


----------



## Jacqui

lisa127 said:


> Good morning.



Morning!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning Lisa and jaqui [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]


----------



## lisa127

It's almost afternoon here!


----------



## Elohi

lisa127 said:


> Elohi, did you see in the pic thread I shared with you that I have a redheaded daughter as well and I posted a pic?
> 
> She has really, really bright copper hair. Hard to tell in the pic I posted though because it was taken in a dark bar/restaurant (she's much older than your daughter obviously...lol).
> 
> All of your kids are adorable, btw.
> 
> ETA: duh, stupid me. It's also my avatar pic!...lol



Oh yes! I did! Y'all are both beautiful! I never dreamt I would have a redhead, despite all the redheads in my side of the family because my two older kids have dirty blonde/light brown hair. But I remarried and bam, I have a beautiful little ginger baby! She is my last kidlet so every little thing she does is bittersweet. 

I'm going to be that crazy lady...that empty nester that has a personal zoo, when my kids grow up and leave home. But I won't be the crazy cat lady, I'll be the crazy tort lady hahahaha.


----------



## Jacqui

lisa127 said:


> It's almost afternoon here!



Then good afternoon to you. 




AZtortMom said:


> Morning Lisa and jaqui [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]



Morning! Do you all have plans for today?


----------



## lisa127

Elohi said:


> lisa127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Elohi, did you see in the pic thread I shared with you that I have a redheaded daughter as well and I posted a pic?
> 
> She has really, really bright copper hair. Hard to tell in the pic I posted though because it was taken in a dark bar/restaurant (she's much older than your daughter obviously...lol).
> 
> All of your kids are adorable, btw.
> 
> ETA: duh, stupid me. It's also my avatar pic!...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes! I did! Y'all are both beautiful! I never dreamt I would have a redhead, despite all the redheads in my side of the family because my two older kids have dirty blonde/light brown hair. But I remarried and bam, I have a beautiful little ginger baby! She is my last kidlet so every little thing she does is bittersweet.
> 
> I'm going to be that crazy lady...that empty nester that has a personal zoo, when my kids grow up and leave home. But I won't be the crazy cat lady, I'll be the crazy tort lady hahahaha.
Click to expand...


I am mostly Sicilian Italian with a little English and German from my dad's family. But I'm your typical Italian....dark hair, very short and small. No redheads that I knew of in my family. So I was quite surprised when I was giving birth and my doctor says...I see red hair! I was like, what??

My husbands grandmother had red hair. Then I was told it has to be on your mom and dad's side to get red hair. So I called my mom and she said she has cousins that are 100% Sicilian and they all have red hair. Surprise!

My other daughter is a brunette with the olive Italian skin (which I didn't even get!..lol).


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> lisa127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's almost afternoon here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then good afternoon to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZtortMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Lisa and jaqui [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Morning! Do you all have plans for today?
Click to expand...




Doh! Afternoon then AZ peep so still morning shuttling torts outside then organizing the house. We just closed down my apartment in Boise because I quit my flight attendant job and took a job in phx with UPS


----------



## Elohi

My plans for the day consist of wrangling a 2 year old and making sure she naps before her hematology appointment this afternoon. 

She had a blood transfusion 2 1/2 weeks ago because she had a strange form of anemia that they think was caused by a virus. She got faint and pale, I called 911, she recovered before they got here but they took her in to make sure she was ok...only to completely pass out several times on the way to the hospital. Her heart rate was dangerously slow so they changed her code and we ended up being lights and sirens. Scariest thing I've EVER dealt with and I've led a lively life. So anyways, she had the transfusion and was tested last Wednesday to see if she was making blood on her own yet, and she wasn't. So she goes back again today to have another CBC. Hopefully she will show signs of recovery so she doesn't need another transfusion. 
God help us when those bills start coming in [FLUSHED FACE] lol.




lisa127 said:


> Elohi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lisa127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Elohi, did you see in the pic thread I shared with you that I have a redheaded daughter as well and I posted a pic?
> 
> She has really, really bright copper hair. Hard to tell in the pic I posted though because it was taken in a dark bar/restaurant (she's much older than your daughter obviously...lol).
> 
> All of your kids are adorable, btw.
> 
> ETA: duh, stupid me. It's also my avatar pic!...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes! I did! Y'all are both beautiful! I never dreamt I would have a redhead, despite all the redheads in my side of the family because my two older kids have dirty blonde/light brown hair. But I remarried and bam, I have a beautiful little ginger baby! She is my last kidlet so every little thing she does is bittersweet.
> 
> I'm going to be that crazy lady...that empty nester that has a personal zoo, when my kids grow up and leave home. But I won't be the crazy cat lady, I'll be the crazy tort lady hahahaha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am mostly Sicilian Italian with a little English and German from my dad's family. But I'm your typical Italian....dark hair, very short and small. No redheads that I knew of in my family. So I was quite surprised when I was giving birth and my doctor says...I see red hair! I was like, what??
> 
> My husbands grandmother had red hair. Then I was told it has to be on your mom and dad's side to get red hair. So I called my mom and she said she has cousins that are 100% Sicilian and they all have red hair. Surprise!
> 
> My other daughter is a brunette with the olive Italian skin (which I didn't even get!..lol).
Click to expand...


We still haven't figured out who in my husbands side of the family had red hair. Obviously it's in there somewhere lol.


----------



## AZtortMom

Elohi said:


> My plans for the day consist of wrangling a 2 year old and making sure she naps before her hematology appointment this afternoon.
> 
> She had a blood transfusion 2 1/2 weeks ago because she had a strange form of anemia that they think was caused by a virus. She got faint and pale, I called 911, she recovered before they got here but they took her in to make sure she was ok...only to completely pass out several times on the way to the hospital. Her heart rate was dangerously slow so they changed her code and we ended up being lights and sirens. Scariest thing I've EVER dealt with and I've led a lively life. So anyways, she had the transfusion and was tested last Wednesday to see if she was making blood on her own yet, and she wasn't. So she goes back again today to have another CBC. Hopefully she will show signs of recovery so she doesn't need another transfusion.
> God help us when those bills start coming in [FLUSHED FACE] lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lisa127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elohi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lisa127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Elohi, did you see in the pic thread I shared with you that I have a redheaded daughter as well and I posted a pic?
> 
> She has really, really bright copper hair. Hard to tell in the pic I posted though because it was taken in a dark bar/restaurant (she's much older than your daughter obviously...lol).
> 
> All of your kids are adorable, btw.
> 
> ETA: duh, stupid me. It's also my avatar pic!...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes! I did! Y'all are both beautiful! I never dreamt I would have a redhead, despite all the redheads in my side of the family because my two older kids have dirty blonde/light brown hair. But I remarried and bam, I have a beautiful little ginger baby! She is my last kidlet so every little thing she does is bittersweet.
> 
> I'm going to be that crazy lady...that empty nester that has a personal zoo, when my kids grow up and leave home. But I won't be the crazy cat lady, I'll be the crazy tort lady hahahaha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am mostly Sicilian Italian with a little English and German from my dad's family. But I'm your typical Italian....dark hair, very short and small. No redheads that I knew of in my family. So I was quite surprised when I was giving birth and my doctor says...I see red hair! I was like, what??
> 
> My husbands grandmother had red hair. Then I was told it has to be on your mom and dad's side to get red hair. So I called my mom and she said she has cousins that are 100% Sicilian and they all have red hair. Surprise!
> 
> My other daughter is a brunette with the olive Italian skin (which I didn't even get!..lol).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We still haven't figured out who in my husbands side of the family had red hair. Obviously it's in there somewhere lol.
Click to expand...




Oh man! I really hope she's ok! [FLUSHED FACE][FLUSHED FACE]


----------



## Yvonne G

I had a son with a blood problem. He had to have transfusions frequently. I know what you're going through. Thank goodness for insurance. At the time, I was working at Ma Bell's place and my husband was an Operating Engineer (and they have very good insurance). So most of our bills were taken care of.

I hope your little one gets better quickly and it turns out to be a once in a lifetime thing and not something that she has to live with.


----------



## lisa127

Elohi, prayers for you and your daughter!!


----------



## Yvonne G

I haven't had the time to go back and re-read the rest of this thread, so I apologize if it's been answered before.

Has anyone heard from CTMom? Anyone know how her little one is doing?


----------



## AZtortMom

I've read back a few pages so I have seen anything, sorry


----------



## Elohi

Thanks y'all. I sure hope her numbers look better than they did last Wednesday. The hematologist did say that since she isn't showing any red flags for serious conditions to try not and worry because he is confident that she will recover in time, but may need transfusions until that time.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> Yvonne, I read the chat daily, and I've not seen Erin on since her update from a couple months back. If you remember, at that time, she had said Rand was doing fine and acting normal.
> 
> 
> Yvonne, can you check when she was last on?


----------



## StarSapphire22

Ok. Everyone needs to stop with the super cute little leopards. It's making me want one and that absolutely cannot happen.

Maybe I'll just do a little research....


----------



## AZtortMom

I know what you mean! That's how I feel about the Redfoots


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yvonne, I read the chat daily, and I've not seen Erin on since her update from a couple months back. If you remember, at that time, she had said Rand was doing fine and acting normal.
> 
> Yvonne, can you check when she was last on?



Hm-m...11/8/2013

Wonder why she didn't say 'hello.'


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

No kidding, right?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

In case anyone was curious as to my surprise mentioned last night... I have pics!



The black variegated rex boy



The blue dumbo boy

So cute!! They're a belated birthday present since they weren't old enough yet. I've always wanted a rex and a blue dumbo. I'll take better pictures soon, like when I don't have to jet off to work.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> My plans for the day consist of wrangling a 2 year old and making sure she naps before her hematology appointment this afternoon.
> 
> She had a blood transfusion 2 1/2 weeks ago because she had a strange form of anemia that they think was caused by a virus. She got faint and pale, I called 911, she recovered before they got here but they took her in to make sure she was ok...only to completely pass out several times on the way to the hospital. Her heart rate was dangerously slow so they changed her code and we ended up being lights and sirens. Scariest thing I've EVER dealt with and I've led a lively life. So anyways, she had the transfusion and was tested last Wednesday to see if she was making blood on her own yet, and she wasn't. So she goes back again today to have another CBC. Hopefully she will show signs of recovery so she doesn't need another transfusion.
> God help us when those bills start coming in [FLUSHED FACE] lol.



OMGosh how horrible. I hope the test today shows she is back to making blood and the good stuff.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> My plans for the day consist of wrangling a 2 year old and making sure she naps before her hematology appointment this afternoon.
> 
> She had a blood transfusion 2 1/2 weeks ago because she had a strange form of anemia that they think was caused by a virus. She got faint and pale, I called 911, she recovered before they got here but they took her in to make sure she was ok...only to completely pass out several times on the way to the hospital. Her heart rate was dangerously slow so they changed her code and we ended up being lights and sirens. Scariest thing I've EVER dealt with and I've led a lively life. So anyways, she had the transfusion and was tested last Wednesday to see if she was making blood on her own yet, and she wasn't. So she goes back again today to have another CBC. Hopefully she will show signs of recovery so she doesn't need another transfusion.
> God help us when those bills start coming in [FLUSHED FACE] lol.



OMGosh how horrible. I hope the test today shows she is back to making blood and the good stuff.




Yvonne G said:


> I haven't had the time to go back and re-read the rest of this thread, so I apologize if it's been answered before.
> 
> Has anyone heard from CTMom? Anyone know how her little one is doing?



No not for along time. I wish we knew how Rand was doing. If you remember though, she has gone on long leaves in her before. She just is too busy to waste time in here (which is a wonderful and glorious thing)




AZtortMom said:


> I know what you mean! That's how I feel about the Redfoots



You two with the leopards and redfoots wants. Okay I want something too, oh heck I want some many different some things.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Good luck Elohi! 

I don't wanna go to work. Well actually it's not the work part I don't like, but leaving my warm cozy bed. I need a nap, but I have to get up and get ready now. This cold is kicking my butt.

Maybe just 5 more minutes.


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> Good luck Elohi!
> 
> I don't wanna go to work. Well actually it's not the work part I don't like, but leaving my warm cozy bed. I need a nap, but I have to get up and get ready now. This cold is kicking my butt.
> 
> Maybe just 5 more minutes.



Look at it from the reverse, the sooner you go to work, the sooner til you can climb right back into the cozy bed.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

StarSapphire22 said:


> I did that yesterday, missed saying good bye to Karen, : (. Woke up 45 mins. later holding my phone, listening to my alarm music.


----------



## StarSapphire22

You almost had me, before my cold-medicine-addled brain realized I would still be getting home around 9:30 anyways. Then bed and Netflix, and telling Taylor he can make frozen pizza cause I'm not gonna so much as lift up a spatula today.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Elohi said:
> 
> 
> 
> My plans for the day consist of wrangling a 2 year old and making sure she naps before her hematology appointment this afternoon.
> 
> She had a blood transfusion 2 1/2 weeks ago because she had a strange form of anemia that they think was caused by a virus. She got faint and pale, I called 911, she recovered before they got here but they took her in to make sure she was ok...only to completely pass out several times on the way to the hospital. Her heart rate was dangerously slow so they changed her code and we ended up being lights and sirens. Scariest thing I've EVER dealt with and I've led a lively life. So anyways, she had the transfusion and was tested last Wednesday to see if she was making blood on her own yet, and she wasn't. So she goes back again today to have another CBC. Hopefully she will show signs of recovery so she doesn't need another transfusion.
> God help us when those bills start coming in [FLUSHED FACE] lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMGosh how horrible. I hope the test today shows she is back to making blood and the good stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yvonne G said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't had the time to go back and re-read the rest of this thread, so I apologize if it's been answered before.
> 
> Has anyone heard from CTMom? Anyone know how her little one is doing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No not for along time. I wish we knew how Rand was doing. If you remember though, she has gone on long leaves in her before. She just is too busy to waste time in here (which is a wonderful and glorious thing)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZtortMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you mean! That's how I feel about the Redfoots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You two with the leopards and redfoots wants. Okay I want something too, oh heck I want some many different some things.
Click to expand...





It would be all out war if I came home with another tort . My home is pretty nice and I want to keep it that way.  I kinda like my man [HEAVY BLACK HEART]ï¸[HEAVY BLACK HEART]ï¸


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> It would be all out war if I came home with another tort . My home is pretty nice and I want to keep it that way.  I kinda like my man [HEAVY BLACK HEART]ï¸[HEAVY BLACK HEART]ï¸



It is an advantage to not have Jeff here all the time. Of course, I do tell him when one is coming.  Jeff doesn't always take it in, until he see things. Like he forgets how many feral cats we do have, until he sees them coming in for food in a pack. Last time he was home, he commented about our neighbor using our fence to support her new fence that runs to her house. He saw my face and realized it's been there for some time. Think a couple of years.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Look who just arrived.


----------



## Jacqui

She looks nice! Are your other ones as yellow as her?


----------



## AZtortMom

LOL! That's awesome  I think Randy is afraid to go away to Iowa (where his family lives) for too long for the fear he's going to come home to a HUGE bale of torts [WINKING FACE]




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Look who just arrived.



She's adorable!


----------



## Jacqui

Which part of Iowa?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

My females, yes. My males are all dark.


Time to make a few changes in my signature lineâ€¦


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> My females, yes. My males are all dark.



Which color do you personally like better?



... well off to home. Has been so nice having a fairly fast computer, now it's back to slllllloooooooowwwwwwwwww.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I don't really have a preference for either. I like both. Though I guess to be honest, I like the dark coloring.


----------



## Elohi

Waiting with numbing cream on her arms. Blood draw is near :0/


----------



## TigsMom

Very, Very nice looking tort Ken! Congrats. Does she have a name yet? Wisconsin might be good, lol to remind you of where she came from.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Her name is Mims. She was leading a life full of harassment from the male she was with. A fellow member sent her out here, so she can join my other ladies with the Wednesday night knitting group and Sunday social.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> so she can join my other ladies with the Wednesday night knitting group.



I want to see pictures of that. 




Elohi said:


> Waiting with numbing cream on her arms. Blood draw is near :0/



She is just so adorable.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Which part of Iowa?



Council bluffs 




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Her name is Mims. She was leading a life full of harassment from the male she was with. A fellow member sent her out here, so she can join my other ladies with the Wednesday night knitting group and Sunday social.



I would love to see pics of that too


----------



## Yvonne G

Elohi: (Do we know your name and I just didn't see it?)

Your daughter is just adorable. Its great to see he looking so happy when she must know what's in store for her. Good luck. Hope it turns out ok.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which part of Iowa?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Council bluffs
Click to expand...


That's not too far from me (like 2-2.5 hrs). Do you ever come with him?


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Elohi said:


> Waiting with numbing cream on her arms. Blood draw is near :0/



What species is she?! Ibe never seen such a curly tort! Hahaha JkJk. You're daughter is adorable!


----------



## Jacqui

It was neat on the way home today, I had the enjoyment of watching a bald eagle. This one has been around for a couple of weeks, which is far earlier then when they normally show up. One morning he was even on the ground in the harvested cornfield less then a block away from me. I loved it, but the dogs I was walking were not impressed.

A couple of days ago, I came across a small owl that had been killed on the road. It was neat to really get to check out his body (just very sad that there was a body there).


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> AZtortMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which part of Iowa?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Council bluffs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not too far from me (like 2-2.5 hrs). Do you ever come with him?
Click to expand...


I do  as much as work allows. I was out there in October


----------



## Jacqui

I was a bad girl today and bought another frozen sweet tater pie. I cooked it and have been enjoying some of it for my supper tonight.


----------



## Yvonne G

I've never tasted that. Is it similar to pumpkin?


----------



## AZtortMom

Sounds yummy!


Sounds yummy!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I've never tasted that. Is it similar to pumpkin?



Yes, you might not even know the difference if nobody told you. To me it is stronger and normally a bit spicer then the normal pumpkin pie.


----------



## sibi

That's kinda the way I do it too. One day he.comes home and, puff! Another tort! This time, I'll be receiving another rescue. She's eating but not growing. She may have some MBD, but, we'll see. My husband said, "What's this charge from FX?" Oops, I got another tiny tort that needs help. ^_~


Jacqui said:


> AZtortMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would be all out war if I came home with another tort . My home is pretty nice and I want to keep it that way.  I kinda like my man [HEAVY BLACK HEART]ï¸[HEAVY BLACK HEART]ï¸
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is an advantage to not have Jeff here all the time. Of course, I do tell him when one is coming.  Jeff doesn't always take it in, until he see things. Like he forgets how many feral cats we do have, until he sees them coming in for food in a pack. Last time he was home, he commented about our neighbor using our fence to support her new fence that runs to her house. He saw my face and realized it's been there for some time. Think a couple of years.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> That's kinda the way I do it too. One day he.comes home and, puff! Another tort! This time, I'll be receiving another rescue. She's eating but not growing. She may have some MBD, but, we'll see. My husband said, "What's this charge from FX?" Oops, I got another tiny tort that needs help. ^_~



So tell us more about this new bundle.


----------



## Elohi

Yvonne G said:


> Elohi: (Do we know your name and I just didn't see it?)
> 
> Your daughter is just adorable. Its great to see he looking so happy when she must know what's in store for her. Good luck. Hope it turns out ok.



Yvonne, I think only the people I've bought or buying from know my name since I'm still sort of a forum newb hahaha but my name is Monica. 
And thank you, she is the center of my families universe because she is the baby, the LAST baby, and having her medical issues right now. Poor kid just takes it all in stride. She is a little warrior.




tffnytorts said:


> Elohi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting with numbing cream on her arms. Blood draw is near :0/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What species is she?! Ibe never seen such a curly tort! Hahaha JkJk. You're daughter is adorable!
Click to expand...


LOL! She's a fiery topped soft backed tort LOL. And she was a tortoise for Halloween, go figure [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH AND SMILING EYES]


----------



## sibi

Well, her name is Lil Piggy. I was contacted by someone here on the forum. Apparently, the member was very impressed with what I 've done with Baby Runt Brig. The member couldn't get Lil Piggy to eat because she's a little picky with food. So, she decided to give her to me since she believes I'll take good care of her. I felt sorry for the member because this little sully is her heart. I bet it looks a little like Baby Runt. I'll be able to tell you more when I get her.



Jacqui said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's kinda the way I do it too. One day he.comes home and, puff! Another tort! This time, I'll be receiving another rescue. She's eating but not growing. She may have some MBD, but, we'll see. My husband said, "What's this charge from FX?" Oops, I got another tiny tort that needs help. ^_~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So tell us more about this new bundle.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kerryann

I'm happy I got to develop tonight


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Did my new critter pics show up? Chat is extra active so don't know if they didn't post or just got pushed to the back burner. 

But either way, I need name suggestions!


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> I'm happy I got to develop tonight



You do realize this could be taken wrong?  I am glad your happy.




RosieRedfoot said:


> Did my new critter pics show up? Chat is extra active so don't know if they didn't post or just got pushed to the back burner.
> 
> But either way, I need name suggestions!



If I recall, one is a rex?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So after her soak, Mims went into her winter digs, and as expected, dug right in. Only a slight bit of her carapace shows at this time. I'd post a picture, but I left my phone at the house while I ran to the barn to check on her.


Ran= who am I kidding? I walked casually!


----------



## sibi

I would be running if it's as cold as they say it is there


Cowboy_Ken said:


> So after her soak, Mims went into her winter digs, and as expected, dug right in. Only a slight bit of her carapace shows at this time. I'd post a picture, but I left my phone at the house while I ran to the barn to check on her.
> 
> 
> Ran= who am I kidding? I walked casually!


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning folks! The sun is shining, it's 39 degrees heading towards the fifties. I should be out planting more things in the leopard zone today, plus atleast get one of the tubs still needing to be bleached out and done. (do you hear a slight trace of "I don't wanna" in my writing?) 

My oldest dogs, my best partner, Blarney decided to do one of her "haha you can't catch me" runs. She had gone for her walk and as I was taking out an old heater, off she took. She did stay in the yard, but then I kept ahead of her cutting off all the exists. Finally she headed to the frontporch and door to go back in. She is more in the doghouse, because as she first ran through the yard, she scared one of the older feral cats who immediately headed for safer ground across the street in the barn where he stays. Would have been okay, but in his panic he ran infront of a pickup. He used up one of his nine lives and took a few hours off mine, but thanks to a driver knowing cats live here and paying attention, he made it safely by the whiskers on his face.


----------



## sibi

Wow, that was scary! I guess a few animals had a brush with death this week! Good morning everyone. Funny thing Jacqui, we have exactly the same temps here in Florida.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning. Right now it's 44.7f and we're socked in with fog. We're at 750' elevation, so I don't know if it's still called fog, or just my head in the clouds.


----------



## sibi

Maybe a little of both Hi Cowboy, what are your plans today?


Cowboy_Ken said:


> Morning. Right now it's 44.7f and we're socked in with fog. We're at 750' elevation, so I don't know if it's still called fog, or just my head in the clouds.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone  believe or not it's in the 50's here too 


How are the babies Sibi?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

sibi said:


> I'm not sure. Wood heater is making the living room toasty, so I'm thinking after being up for all of 2 hrs, a nap may be in order right about now.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

It's 27 degrees in South Carolina! And like 40 and raining in Alaska. 

I also created a thread for the rats over in the other pictures section. Man, they are so skittish right now so I'm trying to let them settle in. It's hard when they're that cute!


Ok, it's warmed up to 36 here... but still. I think I killed my outdoor geraniums by forgetting to bring them in or cover them.


----------



## Jacqui

I have thought about putting a wood heater into the tortoise building, when I get it done. Or even the corncob or pellet type.


----------



## Elohi

The hematologist called my husband this morning, and then my husband called me. Our baby girl is producing her own blood again! She goes back in 3 weeks to make sure everything is still looking good.


Whoops, forgot to add her numbers are still a little low but they are going up which is a FABULOUS sign of recovery.


----------



## Yvonne G

That's very good news, Monica!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Glad to hear she's getting better!


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Elohi said:


> Yvonne G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Elohi: (Do we know your name and I just didn't see it?)
> 
> Your daughter is just adorable. Its great to see he looking so happy when she must know what's in store for her. Good luck. Hope it turns out ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yvonne, I think only the people I've bought or buying from know my name since I'm still sort of a forum newb hahaha but my name is Monica.
> And thank you, she is the center of my families universe because she is the baby, the LAST baby, and having her medical issues right now. Poor kid just takes it all in stride. She is a little warrior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elohi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting with numbing cream on her arms. Blood draw is near :0/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What species is she?! Ibe never seen such a curly tort! Hahaha JkJk. You're daughter is adorable!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL! She's a fiery topped soft backed tort LOL. And she was a tortoise for Halloween, go figure [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH AND SMILING EYES]
Click to expand...




Aww! I call my bunny a Furry, shell-less, long eared tort


----------



## sibi

Me too. There's nothing more joyful than to hear good news like this.


Wouldn't that release a lot of carbon monoxide? I never put a wood burner in my house because of that. If you do put one in, I would buy one of those carbon monoxide detectors just to be safe. I bought one but found out I didn't need it. So, if you do put one in, let me know. I'll mail it to you


Jacqui said:


> I have thought about putting a wood heater into the tortoise building, when I get it done. Or even the corncob or pellet type.


----------



## ijmccollum

well....some new faces and some old faces......how many torts you got now Ken?


----------



## AZtortMom

Elohi said:


> The hematologist called my husband this morning, and then my husband called me. Our baby girl is producing her own blood again! She goes back in 3 weeks to make sure everything is still looking good.
> 
> 
> Whoops, forgot to add her numbers are still a little low but they are going up which is a FABULOUS sign of recovery.





Great to hear the good news!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

ijmccollum said:


> well....some new faces and some old faces......how many torts you got now Ken?



I'm up to 17 total now. Keeps me out of troubleâ€¦not!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> The hematologist called my husband this morning, and then my husband called me. Our baby girl is producing her own blood again! She goes back in 3 weeks to make sure everything is still looking good.
> 
> 
> Whoops, forgot to add her numbers are still a little low but they are going up which is a FABULOUS sign of recovery.





What a relief for you!! So so happy to be reading this.  




ijmccollum said:


> well....some new faces and some old faces......how many torts you got now Ken?



Well lookeee who stopped by.  How are you and yours?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hi Sibi! How is ya?


----------



## Diya

Hello everyone,

Can i feed gherkin to my baby star indian torts, also known as ivy gourd and Coccinia grandis, I gave them and they really liked a lot.

Please suggest on this. Here is the image.

http://www.google.co.in/imgres?imgu...&sa=X&ei=OMKFUsDnJYKIrQeP1oEI&ved=0CD0Q9QEwAw


----------



## sibi

Oh, just chilling. I had such a scare yesterday morning. You heard, no?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Trying to remember, trying to rememberâ€¦heck, with the sweet baby girl child not making her own blood and all, I may have blocked it out. You know me, I'm a softy, and I get attached easy. Give me the readers digest version please. That'll jar the neurons into action.


----------



## sibi

Yesterday morning I went out to soak and feed my sullies in their new shed home. The night before it had gotten to be the coldest night so far at 34 degrees. I had their heater on set at 90 degrees, and their new pig blankets set at 95degrees. I walked into the shed and the room was like an icebox! It was 54 degrees inside and none of the heatings were on. Don't know for sure what happened other than that it was so cold that as the heaters attempted to get warmer, it tripped the circuit. I went over to one tort and he was frozen like a cold stone. I quickly placed him under my sweater as I flipped back the switch on. I set the heater as high as it would go. I wailed like if they had died. In fact, i thought they were dead. I called my husband and he left work immediately. I was still crying as my own body started to feel frozen from the tort. I placed him closer to the heat and when my husband got there, he picked up the other one and placed him under his sweater too. It took all day to warm those babies back to above 80 degrees. They slowly came around. I was so upset, it has taken more out of me than i could give. Anyway, we have two dedicated lines and for some reason, i put all the heating on one circuit. Stupid me. Now, they each have his own circuit of heat. I'm also gonna buy a temp alarm thingy. I saw one online for about 200-300 dollars.


----------



## Jacqui

It's Friday!! To me, Friday has no real meaning since I only have critters for my "job", but for others it is a big deal. I know my daughter, who surprised me yesterday afternoon when she walked in the door, was really glad today was going to be FRiday. I had a great lunch with her. It's funny she can normally time it so she shows up just as I have food cooking. So I always put it away and off we go to eat out. Normally, we go have Mexican in the closest town, but sometimes, especially if we do a meet up, we go to "our" Chinese place. 

My hubby finally got a new student in the truck with him, so they are on their way to WA. Here it should be a fairly nice day outside, so I should be out working in the yard/enclosures later...


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I think sometimes the temperature alarms for BBQ systems are cheaper but just depends if it will let you get alerts that low. Glad they're ok! When I first had Rosie I remember our power going out and the house dropping to like 60, and she was only a little thing about a year old. I thought I'd have killed her for sure but she was buried down in a corner and I wrapped her in a towel and held her. 

I'm tempted lately to instead be climbing into her enclosure with her. It's been staying at 78 at night in there and our house is barely 66... I put my rodent cages right up against the tort enclosure to be a few degrees warmer. 

On a random side note, it never ceases to amaze me how flat they compress memory foam beds. I was setting up the guest bed that arrived yesterday and it went from a tiny rolled up sheet to an 8" mattress in seconds!


----------



## Jacqui

I love sleeping, when it's cold at night. I don't have a heater in the bedroom, so it has been so nice these last couple of weeks. It's about the best thing and maybe the only real good thing about the night time outside temps going below 32.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yeah, me too...but it's so hard to get up in the a.m. when it's warm in the bed and cold in the room!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

sibi said:


> I'm also gonna buy a temp alarm thingy. I saw one online for about 200-300 dollars.



Sibi, couldn't you just you a wireless remote thermometer to monitor temps inside the shed? That's what I have. My remote is at about carapace height and the base unit is in the living room near, â€œmy" sitting spot. This makes for an easy monitoring of the temps. I grab my coffee, look at temp. Throughout the day, I look at the temp, before going to bed, I look at the temp" it works pretty good for me, and it wasn't anywhere near $200-300.00.


----------



## AZtortMom

Good morning everyone


----------



## sibi

Cowboy, I do have a wireless thermometer hooked up. For the life of me, I don't know what good it did because I have the main unit in the shed, and the wireless sensor , which has to be placed outside, to pick up outside temps. What good does the main unit doing me placed inside the shed? It's an Acu-rite, and I've read and re-read the instructions over and over. I think I'm doing it right, and I was going to call the company to see if I was doing something wrong when this cold freeze happened.


On second thought, maybe the sensor should be in the shed, and the main unit inside the house? But, that's not what the instructions say. Also, then you can't get outside temps, and there's no alarm. This happened in the middle of the night when I would have been asleep.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I have mine set up with the remote unit in the tortoise shed and the main unit in the human house. This enables me to monitor the temps of my tortoise shed without always going out there. As for the outside temps, I have a separate thermometer on my porch for those readings.


Check this out, Sibi. 

http://www.premiereproducts.biz/products/4115.php

I have no experience with this particular unit, but it seems to meet my needs. What is the broadcast range you need?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, me too...but it's so hard to get up in the a.m. when it's warm in the bed and cold in the room!



My puppies don't let me sleep in, so even though I have this problem, I don't get to take advantage of it.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

I'm having a blast today! Volunteering at a local farm in trade for meat and veggies! All locally source. 

Since I'm a licensed vet tech, they are going to have me help with anything medical as well. I'm so excited.

You guys should look for CSA farms in Your area and help out. Even an hour or two a month is great


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

How much time do you put in for food?


----------



## Elohi

Sulcata_Sandy said:


> I'm having a blast today! Volunteering at a local farm in trade for meat and veggies! All locally source.
> 
> Since I'm a licensed vet tech, they are going to have me help with anything medical as well. I'm so excited.
> 
> You guys should look for CSA farms in Your area and help out. Even an hour or two a month is great



That is AWESOME Sandy! My family eats paleo but we have a hard time getting enough "local" and grass fed and/or non-gmo fed food sources. We spend a lot of money on groceries! It's nuts!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I do hope everyone has a chance to see this. Insensitive ? Come on, there're real issues that need to dealt with. 

http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=news/national_world&id=9326007

If someone who works at Target, (hint-hint) could get me a box of these, I'd be forever grateful.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I do hope everyone has a chance to see this. Insensitive ? Come on, there're real issues that need to dealt with.
> 
> http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=news/national_world&id=9326007
> 
> If someone who works at Target, (hint-hint) could get me a box of these, I'd be forever grateful.



I thought it was kinda cute myself...


----------



## RosieRedfoot

They probably already pulled them from the shelves. Besides, our cards are sold individually except for the blank ones. But I'll look for ya. 

I at first thought you were saying something about the chocolate coated potato chips since those are a target exclusive as well. Haven't tried them though lol.


----------



## Jacqui

RosieRedfoot said:


> I at first thought you were saying something about the chocolate coated potato chips since those are a target exclusive as well. Haven't tried them though lol.



Well you just made my day go down hill.  I had been wanting to try those chips since a few of us on fb were talking about them. Being at Target makes them not on my shopping list.


----------



## AZtortMom

Sulcata_Sandy said:


> I'm having a blast today! Volunteering at a local farm in trade for meat and veggies! All locally source.
> 
> Since I'm a licensed vet tech, they are going to have me help with anything medical as well. I'm so excited.
> 
> You guys should look for CSA farms in Your area and help out. Even an hour or two a month is great



Sounds like a blast 




RosieRedfoot said:


> They probably already pulled them from the shelves. Besides, our cards are sold individually except for the blank ones. But I'll look for ya.
> 
> I at first thought you were saying something about the chocolate coated potato chips since those are a target exclusive as well. Haven't tried them though lol.



Chocolate covered potato chips?? Holy moly! I'm in trouble [FLUSHED FACE][FLUSHED FACE]


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Chocolate covered potato chips?? Holy moly! I'm in trouble [FLUSHED FACE][FLUSHED FACE]



If they use good chocolate, not too waxy. I would rather white chocolate myself.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> AZtortMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chocolate covered potato chips?? Holy moly! I'm in trouble [FLUSHED FACE][FLUSHED FACE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they use good chocolate, not too waxy. I would rather white chocolate myself.
Click to expand...


You do have a good point! I wouldn't mind trying the white chocolate as well 




Jacqui said:


> AZtortMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chocolate covered potato chips?? Holy moly! I'm in trouble [FLUSHED FACE][FLUSHED FACE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they use good chocolate, not too waxy. I would rather white chocolate myself.
Click to expand...


You do have a good point! I wouldn't mind trying the white chocolate as well


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

QUIT TALKING ABOUT FOOD! 
[GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]

I'm sooooooo hungry. Been working this farm all morning, truck of surplus veggies is on its way, then I make my haul and go!


----------



## AZtortMom

Sulcata_Sandy said:


> QUIT TALKING ABOUT FOOD!
> [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]
> 
> I'm sooooooo hungry. Been working this farm all morning, truck of surplus veggies is on its way, then I make my haul and go!



Who me [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH] * licking fingers* [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Did I say food?!?!?

[GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][TURTLE][PURPLE HEART][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][TURTLE][PURPLE HEART][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][TURTLE][PURPLE HEART]




More tortoise friendly veggies than I can lift!!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

My ex just called to see just how much leaves I need for my tortoises. Sounds like he is up to 15 large bags with a lot more leaves to do.  Well that should be a start.


----------



## sibi

I just finished a big Nathan's hot dog with all the toppings and a 4 berry sundae! It was delish! I having a few friends here tomorrow for a BBQ party. I just spe t over $315! I hope my hubby understands;O)


----------



## AZtortMom

sibi said:


> I just finished a big Nathan's hot dog with all the toppings and a 4 berry sundae! It was delish! I having a few friends here tomorrow for a BBQ party. I just spe t over $315! I hope my hubby understands;O)



Ok now I'm hungry!


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> I just finished a big Nathan's hot dog with all the toppings and a 4 berry sundae! It was delish! I having a few friends here tomorrow for a BBQ party. I just spe t over $315! I hope my hubby understands;O)



That sounds like it's going to be a great party.


I am baking chicken breasts with greek yogurt and parmesan cheese on top.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

sibi said:


> I just finished a big Nathan's hot dog with all the toppings and a 4 berry sundae! It was delish! I having a few friends here tomorrow for a BBQ party. I just spe t over $315! I hope my hubby understands;O)



And my invite is in the mail, right?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

We went out to pizza at a local pizzeria joint that the whole family runs. It's like the best pizza I've ever had. 

Then went to Home Depot and looked at Christmas stuff. 

Ugh Ellie has definitely earned her nickname of "smelly Ellie" with the poots she's letting loose tonight. Sooo bad smelling, curse you brachiocephalic face!


----------



## lisa127

What kind of dog is Ellie? I have a shih Tzu and a mutt. My shih Tzu has so many eye problems!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

She's a rescued 9-10 year old boxer.


----------



## sibi

I have a Bolognese. He's a piece of work. Everytime I intend to go out without him, he sneaks under my leg as i take a step out and he's out running the neighborhood before i can call his name. He doesn't listen. He is a very, very smart dog, but he's a brat too. You should see how cute he looks with his white curly hair.

I still have.to marinate the baby back ribs for tomorrow. Oh, and I've got to remember how to put my BBQ gill back together after cleaning it

Oh, and guys, everyone is invited if you can make it to Florida tomorrow.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

sibi said:


> I have a Bolognese. He's a piece of work. Everytime I intend to go out without him, he sneaks under my leg as i take a step out and he's out running the neighborhood before i can call his name. He doesn't listen. He is a very, very smart dog, but he's a brat too. You should see how cute he looks with his white curly hair.



Ok. Enough about your husband, now tell us a it your dog. Lol.


----------



## sibi

I just read that to my hubby, and he said, ,"Wow (smiling)." Cowboy, I checked out that website and it has so.e I retesting things. I'm gonna let my Bolognese hubby look at the site.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

I have a future Bolognese client! Young dog now, but I'm going to take him soon when I'm on the road for long dog show weekends to get him socialized and used to the hectic dog show world.

Easy to groom...at least compared to some of the breeds I've handled. You are the first person to have one as a pet I've heard of. Awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Aww hell, for the most part, I groom myself!!!


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Ken, you are what I refer to as "ringside pickup". HAHAHAHA

I charge a lot less for those


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm not really sure how to respond to that, well, and keep it cleanâ€¦LOL


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Westminster Kennel Club dog show will never be the same. LOL


----------



## Kerryann

AZtortMom said:


> Sulcata_Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having a blast today! Volunteering at a local farm in trade for meat and veggies! All locally source.
> 
> Since I'm a licensed vet tech, they are going to have me help with anything medical as well. I'm so excited.
> 
> You guys should look for CSA farms in Your area and help out. Even an hour or two a month is great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a blast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieRedfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> They probably already pulled them from the shelves. Besides, our cards are sold individually except for the blank ones. But I'll look for ya.
> 
> I at first thought you were saying something about the chocolate coated potato chips since those are a target exclusive as well. Haven't tried them though lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chocolate covered potato chips?? Holy moly! I'm in trouble [FLUSHED FACE][FLUSHED FACE]
Click to expand...




One of my inlaws owns a chocoliater. I am not sure 
I spelled that right. They make those and they are amazing... Salted caramels with chocolate covering are even better though.

So our little team from work advanced forward this weekend in the development competition. woo hooo.
Here we are at the event tonight.


----------



## Jacqui

Way to go Kerry's team!! Keep it up.


----------



## Elohi

Good morning everyone!
What are your plans for the day? 
I just had breakfast and am having coffee before I get ready for my 10:30 sewing class. We plan on hitting up a couple of nurseries today. Going to look for some organic edible tort plants for the chamber. I need some grass seed that isn't treated with a bunch of garb.


----------



## lisa127

Good morning. 

I have sooo much to do today. I doubt it will all get done. The whole house is trashed and needs to be cleaned, laundry needs to be done, bills need to be paid, my shih Tzu needs a bath and a haircut.

Enjoy your sewing class, Elohi.


----------



## AZtortMom

Good morning fellow tort lovers [HEAVY BLACK HEART]ï¸[TURTLE]


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> Good morning everyone!
> What are your plans for the day?
> I just had breakfast and am having coffee before I get ready for my 10:30 sewing class. We plan on hitting up a couple of nurseries today. Going to look for some organic edible tort plants for the chamber. I need some grass seed that isn't treated with a bunch of garb.



What are you learning to sew? I can't recall what kind of tortoise you have, but cheap birdseed is favored by many for planting. Also I know atleast at my WalMart, they still have a lot of clearance seed packets from summer. I usually stock up on the 20 cent ones of turnip, collards, ect..,


Good morning, afternoon, or night to the rest of you!


----------



## lisa127

I've used birdseed in my boxie enclosure before.


----------



## Jacqui

Why is it tanks, tubs, and sheep waterers only become heavy and awkward, when your trying to get them in to or out of your house?


----------



## Elohi

Jacqui said:


> Elohi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning everyone!
> What are your plans for the day?
> I just had breakfast and am having coffee before I get ready for my 10:30 sewing class. We plan on hitting up a couple of nurseries today. Going to look for some organic edible tort plants for the chamber. I need some grass seed that isn't treated with a bunch of garb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you learning to sew? I can't recall what kind of tortoise you have, but cheap birdseed is favored by many for planting. Also I know atleast at my WalMart, they still have a lot of clearance seed packets from summer. I usually stock up on the 20 cent ones of turnip, collards, ect..,
> 
> 
> Good morning, afternoon, or night to the rest of you!
Click to expand...




I'm wanting edible grasses for leopards. Will birdseed work for that?


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> I'm wanting edible grasses for leopards. Will birdseed work for that?



Mine either ate those sprouts or they stomped them really really well.


----------



## Elohi

Oh and I'm in a beginners sewing class. Our current project is a Christmas stocking.


Decided to relax in the couch while my toddler naps and the sun moves into just the right position to make sitting here a little too bright. 




I can't see my phone or keep from squinting. I guess that's my queue to take my hatchling out for some sun, go get down coffee, and plant some more seeds.


----------



## Jacqui

Uugghhhh! Managed to now cover my shoes in the soaking water from the sheep waterer that I was cleaning with bleach.


----------



## Elohi

Someone was quite interested in my ring.



Who goes there?



Peeking through the Bermuda jungle.


----------



## Jacqui

cute pictures! So the sun did make you get up and go outside.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Mine all got time outside today, at least a half hour of overcast daylight...which is still a million times more beneficial than artificial UVB. 

Both Sullies got to graze in the mud pit. LOL...the grass area is a tiny 4x4 patch, the rest is mud with a few things sprouting under the leaves. 

The little ones all sat outside in various tubs, covered as there are birds out and about today. And we do have plenty of raptors in McMinnville.

It so nice to have these long weekends to really spend time with them, and give them what they need.


----------



## Jacqui

It just seems today like my coir bricks are taking forever to expand and this one takes so many of them. My kitties "helped" me make a few more holes for plants out in the leopard zone.   I keep trying to avoid getting those last plants into the ground.


----------



## Elohi

Will any wild bird seed work for tortoise grass??


Nyjer seed? A wild finch blend? dove and quail blend? Just a wild bird mix?


----------



## Jacqui

I go with the *cheap* seed mixture for wild birds (sparrows, ect..,)


----------



## lisa127

Jacqui said:


> It just seems today like my coir bricks are taking forever to expand and this one takes so many of them. My kitties "helped" me make a few more holes for plants out in the leopard zone.   I keep trying to avoid getting those last plants into the ground.




That's why I hate coir bricks. They are a pain to prepare and then the coco coir always seems way too wet.


----------



## Jacqui

lisa127 said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> It just seems today like my coir bricks are taking forever to expand and this one takes so many of them. My kitties "helped" me make a few more holes for plants out in the leopard zone.   I keep trying to avoid getting those last plants into the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I hate coir bricks. They are a pain to prepare and then the coco coir always seems way too wet.
Click to expand...


This is my own fault. I am being too lazy to bleach out a pail, so I am just using a large bowl. So I am doing one brick at a time, rather then several.


----------



## Elohi

So this birdseed...
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/showthread.php?tid=82996


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> So this birdseed...
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/showthread.php?tid=82996



I think you meant, â€œSow this birdseed" lol.


----------



## Kerryann

Have I explained what we are doing this weekend? It's like a version of shark tank where you have a weekend to develop and pitch a product in front of a group of investors. There is only so much pitch time so out of the 100 people who show up to pitch about 10 will make it to the pitch stage. The people who don't get chosen can either join a team with a winning idea or just are done. You can of course show up with an idea but you can't have any premade materials or completed development. So when selected you have all day Saturday and part of the day on Sunday to create a minimally viable product(most are web development), a presentation deck, collateral materials, and your pitch. 
So a few more teams folded today. We met with a bunch of the investors and each liked our ideas. We have a solid team deliver our idea. It's a secure parent managed closed (as in non searchable) social network for kids k through 5th grade. It will allow the children to invite their friends to their network with both parents approval. They will be able to send precanned (like "want to play") messages back and forth, pictures, and videos with both parent approval. It will also include a calendar where the parents can load in chores, events and holidays. We are going to use my information security skills to ensure the site cant be used by predators and then one team member models online behavior and look for bullying behavior and notify the parents of a concern. Our leaders is an experienced web developer, and we picked up a guy who owns a creative company so he is doing the look and feel. 
If any of you have kids in our core age group and want to be involved with our survey to determine what features are desired. https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/YPRRNDM
I will put up a video of our pitch tomorrow.


----------



## Jacqui

*Good Morning TFO!!​*
Kerryann that sounds like a great idea and a well planned out group behind it. Good luck!

Ken how's the bacon Sunday going?


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

"Did somebody say BACON?!"


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Ken how's the bacon Sunday going?



You tell meâ€¦


Yikes. No pictures are posting for me.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ken how's the bacon Sunday going?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You tell meâ€¦
> 
> 
> Yikes. No pictures are posting for me.
Click to expand...




Ken, did you break the chat thread????


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I guess so.





This is how The High Holy Day of Bacon Sunday went...


----------



## Jacqui

The bacon looks okay, but with the eggs I like that yolk to be a bit runny.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

That's the only way I like them, runny as well. Otherwise you don't need toast for the plate mop up at the end. At first I thought they were dry, but once the fork bit into them, they were perfect cause my baby loves her man!


----------



## Jacqui

Your a lucky man, Ken.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Really? A cardboard box?
Glad it's sunny today, cuz SOMEONE is going out side...he and all his...(clear throat).


I am amused that the front of the box says "FUN".


----------



## AZtortMom

Sulcata_Sandy said:


> Really? A cardboard box?
> Glad it's sunny today, cuz SOMEONE is going out side...he and all his...(clear throat).
> 
> 
> I am amused that the front of the box says "FUN".





ROFLMAO


----------



## lisa127

lol....That's really funny!


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Then he needed to go take a nap....I heard some squeaking, and rustling sounds, then it got quiet.....



He's outside now. It's muddy, not much grass, and sadly...no cardboard boxes. LOL


----------



## sissyofone

Omgoodnes sandy. My day was going terribly bad untill i seen that pic. I flippin fell out. Thats hillairious. Too funny. Him and Turbo need their own group of lovely tort ladies. 


And it figures a nap afterwards. Rotflmao..


----------



## Jacqui

Better a box then a female.


Hey Sibi, how was the party?


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

I know, Maria! I wish we could spay/neuter these guys.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Sulcata_Sandy said:


> Really? A cardboard box?
> Glad it's sunny today, cuz SOMEONE is going out side...he and all his...(clear throat).
> 
> 
> I am amused that the front of the box says "FUN".





Maybe you'll get baby packages?


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> Sulcata_Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? A cardboard box?
> Glad it's sunny today, cuz SOMEONE is going out side...he and all his...(clear throat).
> 
> 
> I am amused that the front of the box says "FUN".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you'll get baby packages?
Click to expand...




 very cute!


----------



## sissyofone

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



tffnytorts said:


> Sulcata_Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? A cardboard box?
> Glad it's sunny today, cuz SOMEONE is going out side...he and all his...(clear throat).
> 
> 
> I am amused that the front of the box says "FUN".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you'll get baby packages?
Click to expand...




Lol I almost said Maybe you'll get baby boxies. Lol


I know sandy that would be great then we wouldnt have to worry about Sulcata overpopulations. They are really easy to breed and have lots of babies. I hope thats never an issue. Sullies are awesome.


----------



## T33's Torts

Lol!! Baby boxies!! I'm disappointed I didn't think of that first!


----------



## Jacqui

The moon tonight is just beautiful! I hope you all take the time and go outside and enjoy it like I just did.


----------



## lisa127

I don't think I can. We have a thunderstorm, high winds, and a tornado watch.


----------



## Jacqui

lisa127 said:


> I don't think I can. We have a thunderstorm, high winds, and a tornado watch.



Be careful and perhaps tomorrow night.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> The moon tonight is just beautiful! I hope you all take the time and go outside and enjoy it like I just did.



It's absolutely beautiful tonight!


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> The moon tonight is just beautiful! I hope you all take the time and go outside and enjoy it like I just did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's absolutely beautiful tonight!
Click to expand...


Yippy your able to see it too!!


----------



## AZtortMom

It's really clear, but chilly for my Arizona blood [FACE SAVOURING DELICIOUS FOOD]


----------



## sibi

I hope you're okay. This storm is really bad and it's headed your way! Be safe!!!


lisa127 said:


> I don't think I can. We have a thunderstorm, high winds, and a tornado watch.


----------



## AZtortMom

lisa127 said:


> I don't think I can. We have a thunderstorm, high winds, and a tornado watch.



Be safe honey!


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Definitely stay safe! The storms are all over Facebook. Lots of friends got hit hard.

On a different note, I'm sitting here in a parking lot waiting to meet up with nice folks who are delivering me two sick RESs. I may have homes lined up for them once they are ready. Shell rot, covered in algae, sluggish, solar keratitis (coil bulb), URI, etc. Got my work cut out for me! I'm prob going to take them to work and have my techs assist me. Not that I don't have the time, I just think I need to "share the fun"! [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][TURTLE]


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> It's really clear, but chilly for my Arizona blood [FACE SAVOURING DELICIOUS FOOD]



What makes for chilly?


----------



## lisa127

Well, so far it is nowhere near as bad as they were making it sound. Let's hope it stays that way!


----------



## Elohi

I think I've decided on names for all three of my leos. I've been calling the one I have, freckles. And I think the two that will be here on Tuesday, I'll planning to call them Watson and Beans.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> AZtortMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's really clear, but chilly for my Arizona blood [FACE SAVOURING DELICIOUS FOOD]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes for chilly?
Click to expand...


Anything below 70


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> I think I've decided on names for all three of my leos. I've been calling the one I have, freckles. And I think the two that will be here on Tuesday, I'll planning to call them Watson and Beans.



Cute names.


----------



## AZtortMom

Elohi said:


> I think I've decided on names for all three of my leos. I've been calling the one I have, freckles. And I think the two that will be here on Tuesday, I'll planning to call them Watson and Beans.



Very cute!


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZtortMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's really clear, but chilly for my Arizona blood [FACE SAVOURING DELICIOUS FOOD]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes for chilly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anything below 70
Click to expand...


 It's been awhile since we even had a 70 for the high temp of the day.


----------



## lisa127

Yep, same here. It has to get below like 45 degrees before I consider it chilly...lol.


----------



## Jacqui

lisa127 said:


> Yep, same here. It has to get below like 45 degrees before I consider it chilly...lol.



I think down to 32 or lower.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yeah your blood thins out quite a bit when you are use to weather above 100 degrees [WINKING FACE]


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Yeah your blood thins out quite a bit when you are use to weather above 100 degrees [WINKING FACE]



I am not a fan of anything over 80. I melt on our over 100 days.


----------



## AZtortMom

our A/C doesn't even kick on until then


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I bought Dante a winter hat  




His "why me?" face


----------



## AZtortMom

RosieRedfoot said:


> I bought Dante a winter hat
> 
> 
> 
> His "why me?" face



Look at that face [HEAVY BLACK HEART]ï¸


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> our A/C doesn't even kick on until then



I don't have AC, just fans.




RosieRedfoot said:


> I bought Dante a winter hat
> 
> 
> 
> His "why me?" face



The color and even the hat itself looks good on him.


----------



## lisa127

Jacqui said:


> lisa127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, same here. It has to get below like 45 degrees before I consider it chilly...lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think down to 32 or lower.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I think of 20 to 45 as chilly. and below 20 downright cold. 50 to 75 is warm. and above 75 is too hot for me...lol.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> And I'm one of them!!!


----------



## lisa127

Jacqui said:


> AZtortMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah your blood thins out quite a bit when you are use to weather above 100 degrees [WINKING FACE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a fan of anything over 80. I melt on our over 100 days.
Click to expand...


I haven't felt an over 100 day here since 1988.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm one of them!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *blushes* OMGosh, I think that is the sweetest, nicest thing you ever wrote to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lisa127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't felt an over 100 day here since 1988.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This was one of our nicer days with not that many over 100.
Click to expand...


----------



## AZtortMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm one of them!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awww!
Click to expand...


----------



## Elohi

I can't handle the cold. I used to be able too but I can't anymore. I have to have heat, lots of heat. I joke that "I'm reptilian like that." In the summer I get cold and have to go sit outside in the sun to warm up because I start feeling sluggish. I warm up, get pins and needles in my hands and feet, then I'm good to go LOL. 
This is why I live in south TX. The heat. It was cold for a couple of weeks but it's back to being nice and toasty. It was in the upper 80's today. [FACE SAVOURING DELICIOUS FOOD]


----------



## Kerryann

Whew my two weeks of craziness are over. I have to say I really worked hard on this weekend's start up project but I was having so much fun!! We are actually moving forward and have investor support. We also had a bunch of people come over and ask to work on the project. Here is the video of the pitch. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3E3zD_DjzE&feature=youtube_gdata_player

There's no inappropriate content. Oh and we ran over but Charlie made up for it by showing off the user interface during our Q&A Session after the presentation.


----------



## lisa127

I'm one of those people that doesn't like the heat or cold. I love the 50's and 60's. Below that is too cold, and higher than that is too hot. I also cannot stand real bright sun. I like it overcast. The sun annoys me...lol.


----------



## Jacqui

lisa127 said:


> I like it overcast. The sun annoys me...lol.



Oh right that was you.  I am the one who needs sunshine to get motivated. 




Kerryann said:


> Whew my two weeks of craziness are over. I have to say I really worked hard on this weekend's start up project but I was having so much fun!! We are actually moving forward and have investor support. We also had a bunch of people come over and ask to work on the project. Here is the video of the pitch.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3E3zD_DjzE&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> There's no inappropriate content. Oh and we ran over but Charlie made up for it by showing off the user interface during our Q&A Session after the presentation.



So it's all done?


----------



## lisa127

Seeing as box turtles are the only chelonians I have kept so far, I feel like this is a trait I share with them.


----------



## Jacqui

My box turtles like sunny days, too!   Of course they really love rainy days, when the worms all come out.


----------



## lisa127

Of course they do. Nothing better than a big, fat worm!!...lol


----------



## Jacqui

lisa127 said:


> Nothing better than a big, fat worm!!...lol



Personally, I prefer ice cream....


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> lisa127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like it overcast. The sun annoys me...lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh right that was you.  I am the one who needs sunshine to get motivated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whew my two weeks of craziness are over. I have to say I really worked hard on this weekend's start up project but I was having so much fun!! We are actually moving forward and have investor support. We also had a bunch of people come over and ask to work on the project. Here is the video of the pitch.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3E3zD_DjzE&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> There's no inappropriate content. Oh and we ran over but Charlie made up for it by showing off the user interface during our Q&A Session after the presentation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So it's all done?
Click to expand...




The competition is over but we are moving forward with FunFort development. 
It's like an episode of hoarders in here after four weeks of husband, dog, and tort neglect. 
Don't worry, Mike cared for the critters but nothing can replace a mothers love. 




Jacqui said:


> lisa127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing better than a big, fat worm!!...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I prefer ice cream....
Click to expand...


Froyo.... It's hand in hand with yolo.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



lisa127 said:


> I'm one of those people that doesn't like the heat or cold. I love the 50's and 60's. Below that is too cold, and higher than that is too hot. I also cannot stand real bright sun. I like it overcast. The sun annoys me...lol.



I agree. I'm more heat tolerant. This winter is expected to dip to 33Âºf!!! I'm gonna die1




lisa127 said:


> I'm one of those people that doesn't like the heat or cold. I love the 50's and 60's. Below that is too cold, and higher than that is too hot. I also cannot stand real bright sun. I like it overcast. The sun annoys me...lol.



I agree. I'm more heat tolerant. This winter is expected to dip to 33Âºf!!! I'm gonna die!


----------



## sibi

Kerryann, this project "FunFort" sounds very interesting. If used, do children have right? I mean, people can't get away with hearing/reading other people's emails or conversations without their knowledge, right? Well, do children have rights to have private messages reviewed by others w/o their knowledge? If no because they are minors, then how do you intend to keep secret the fact that some adult will be reading their messages without their knowledge? If kids find out, they will not be able to trust their parents or other adults. Game over. Wouldn't that hurt them more? What message are we giving our children about respect and trust? Don't get me wrong, I like the idea. I wish they had something like that when I had younger kids. I'm just trying to see the legal and ethical angle to all this.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Stupid insomnia!!!!!!!

Anyone up? Drinking coffee, wishing tortoises were up, but at least the Hermies are feeding. [FACE WITH STUCK-OUT TONGUE AND WINKING EYE]


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I'm up... But if I stay to chat I'll be late for work!


----------



## Elohi

I'm up. Lunches are made, breakfast is done. My big kids and husband are off to school and work. My youngest just watched the garbage truck go down our street. All is well here haha. 
EXCEPT, I found that some of the birdseed I put in the chamber to sprout, grew white mold overnight. So I scraped a layer the substrate up and threw it out. Mold freaked me out. I know it's all around us all the time but SEEING it always weirds me out. I had to throw out a lot of sprouted seed. I couldn't tell it had sprouted until I was pulling substrate out. Dang it!


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Dogs and torts fed, babies soaking, Mo soaking, dogs walked, I'm ready for work, however, I think I'm getting a chest cold!!! Up all night, hacking, congested. Gross.

I choked down an AlkaSeltzer Cold and Flu drink thingy. Nasty. But it works.
I'm desperately hoping to get my Sorento back this week. I miss my SUV!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We have a generator.


----------



## Elohi

Feeling awful bad for the people who were hit by that tornado in IL yesterday


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yup. From my living room here in Oregon, looks bad. We've got a storm coming in that's going to bring wind gusts upto 50 and some areas getting 3" of rain. I'm figuring many trees will be down. Going to go through all the fire up the generator and gather the extension cords and heavy duty power strips.


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yup. From my living room here in Oregon, looks bad. We've got a storm coming in that's going to bring wind gusts upto 50 and some areas getting 3" of rain. I'm figuring many trees will be down. Going to go through all the fire up the generator and gather the extension cords and heavy duty power strips.



Good to be prepared. I'm so glad to have moved away from tornado alley. I grew up in the panhandle of Texas and have family all over Oklahoma and Missouri. I lived in Missouri for about 12 years and it was scary how tornado alley seemed to shift and swallow Missouri over the years. Listening to trees creak and snap in a windy downpour was beyond terrifying. 

I was playing softball in the 4th grade and watched tornado after tornado drop down and go back up, as if they were dancing. And we still played our game!! I guess people were used to them and knew they were far enough away to not be in immediate danger. I was so scared I literally almost wet myself though LOLOL.


----------



## Jacqui

Okay I just managed to move right and unplug my laptop, just before hitting the send button on my last post. I hope that get's that behavior out of the way for the rest of the day.


Here the heaters are on, dogs fed and walked, and the cats fed and walked.  Atleast the six or so who walked with the dogs and me. Glad our 45 mph winds from yesterday have stopped and we are back to our normal types of winds. There was frost on the ground, but the sun is up and it's now 36 heading to almost 60 today.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]


----------



## kesh2l

Good morning everyone I am loving this site ^_^ and all the help i have found here with my family's little Tammy


----------



## sibi

Good morning everybody. It's raining here and it's a lazy Monday morning for me. I'm worn out after the BBQ on Saturday. I didn't do much. I bought everything and just BBQed. We had a blast. Someone brought a Kentucky bourbon cake in a wood box. It was simply too good to describe. Someone else brought this Greek bread that was too delicious. We watched videos from our Israel trip, and then I showed off Baby Runt Brig.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Last week was 22 at night, this morning I walk out to it being humid and 77.. Gah!


----------



## Jacqui

kesh2l said:


> Good morning everyone I am loving this site ^_^ and all the help i have found here with my family's little Tammy



Well I am glad you not only found us, but are enjoying us!


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Kerryann, this project "FunFort" sounds very interesting. If used, do children have right? I mean, people can't get away with hearing/reading other people's emails or conversations without their knowledge, right? Well, do children have rights to have private messages reviewed by others w/o their knowledge? If no because they are minors, then how do you intend to keep secret the fact that some adult will be reading their messages without their knowledge? If kids find out, they will not be able to trust their parents or other adults. Game over. Wouldn't that hurt them more? What message are we giving our children about respect and trust? Don't get me wrong, I like the idea. I wish they had something like that when I had younger kids. I'm just trying to see the legal and ethical angle to all this.



These kids are ages k through 5th grade. To comply with the COPPA (children's privacy) law standards their parents do need to be able to approve explicitly and review their data and transactions upon request. Also we will not be hiding the functionality from the kids, it's just a matter of them reading the functionality stuff. We are promoting the functionality for user adoption.


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> It's raining here



Well of course it is! Your in the sunshine state after all.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Heater ashes cleaned/front glass door beautiful, [WHITE HEAVY CHECK MARK]. Generator fresh gas, cleaned up and ran, [WHITE HEAVY CHECK MARK]. Bring on the storm!!!!!


Cleaned up the mess afterwards that I created,[WHITE HEAVY CHECK MARK]!!!!


Arm hurting from all my back patting,[WHITE HEAVY CHECK MARK]


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Heater ashes cleaned/front glass door beautiful, [WHITE HEAVY CHECK MARK]. Generator fresh gas, cleaned up and ran, [WHITE HEAVY CHECK MARK]. Bring on the storm!!!!!
> 
> 
> Cleaned up the mess afterwards that I created,[WHITE HEAVY CHECK MARK]!!!!
> 
> 
> Arm hurting from all my back patting,[WHITE HEAVY CHECK MARK]






lol! Pat that back! Preparedness deserves extra back pats.


----------



## sibi

Cowboy, How did you get that neat question mark?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

sibi said:


> Cowboy, How did you get that neat question mark?



I think you mean this [WHITE HEAVY CHECK MARK] ?
It's on my phone.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Arm hurting from all my back patting,[WHITE HEAVY CHECK MARK]



Then stop doing it!


----------



## jaizei

sibi said:


> Cowboy, How did you get that neat question mark?



Here is a list of some you can do on your computer. Not all of them will show up correctly (some will show up as the question mark.) Looking at the three columns, you can either put the center 'name' in brackets [name] or just copy and past the character in the right column. Example (easier to understand if you look at the code):

[SLEEPING SYMBOL] 
ðŸ’¤


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arm hurting from all my back patting,[WHITE HEAVY CHECK MARK]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then stop doing it!
Click to expand...


Karen's not home yet, so this task falls on my shoulders.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Karen's not home yet, so this task falls on my shoulders.



What have you got cooked and waiting for her arrivial?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Chicken noodle soup is on the menu here. With ritz crackers, of course.


----------



## lisa127

Homemade chicken noodle soup? Did you make it?


----------



## Jacqui

lisa127 said:


> Homemade chicken noodle soup? Did you make it?



That was what I was wondering, too.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Nope. I don't know that I've ever made chicken noodle soup from scratch. With chicken, normally, I'll roast it on one night for dinner with gravy from scratch, then the next night I'll make a chicken pot pie. I must say, I give great chicken pot pie!! Soup I make is split pea with ham, or chili. And I don't use no carrots in my split pea soup!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> With ritz crackers, of course.



Oo la la, Ken is putting on the ritz.


----------



## T33's Torts

Terrible pic, but tonight's menu isssss

Pork lau lau and miso cod! And don't forget the tofu!


----------



## Jacqui

Just chicken taco pizza here.




tffnytorts said:


> Pork lau lau



What exactly is that?


----------



## sibi

What's the leaf you used to wrap.the cod? Banana leaf? Or grape leaf? Or some sort of seaweed?


----------



## Jacqui

Sibi, you were asking about Ken's question mark... try typing this:
[WHITE-HEAVY-CHECK-MARK] ... but take out all the -
[WHITE HEAVY CHECK MARK]
[CHRISTMAS TREE]


----------



## sibi

[WHITE HEAVY CHECKMARK ] oops

[WHITE HEAVY CHECK MARK]


Wba happened


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> [WHITE HEAVY CHECKMARK ] oops
> 
> [WHITE HEAVY CHECK MARK]
> 
> 
> Wba happened





You did it!  

[CHRISTMAS TREE]


----------



## sibi

That's so weird. First it didn't appear, then I got a red one, not a white check mark. Let me try this again.

[WHITE HEAVY CHECK MARK]


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Mine is easier [WHITE HEAVY CHECK MARK][EIGHT SPOKED ASTERISK]ï¸[SPARKLE]ï¸[NEGATIVE SQUARED CROSS MARK][COPYRIGHT SIGN][HEAVY CHECK MARK]ï¸[BALLOT BOX WITH CHECK]ï¸


----------



## sibi

ok cool. I'll be using it when someone doesn't make sense


Okay Cowboy, you're messing with me. Tell me how you did that? O.O


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Or needs to be told to, â€œget in line" ie: 
[WHITE HEAVY CHECK MARK] yerself!


It's a keyboard on my iPhone, Sibi. It seems I have many of them. I just don't use emoji so I never investigated.


----------



## sibi

[WHITE HEAVY CHECK MARK]

Can't do anything right tonight 

]


Cowboy_Ken said:


> Or needs to be told to, â€œget in line" ie:
> [WHITE HEAVY CHECK MARK] yerself!


----------



## Jacqui

[EIGHT SPOKED ASTERISK]ï¸

[SPARKLE]ï¸

[NEGATIVE SQUARED CROSS MARK]


----------



## jaizei

sibi said:


> That's so weird. First it didn't appear, then I got a red one, not a white check mark. Let me try this again.
> 
> [WHITE HEAVY CHECK MARK]



You won't get it. The question mark is the default character when the one you put isn't available. [PALM TREE]


Here is a list of some you can do on your computer. Not all of them will show up correctly (some will show up as the question mark.) Looking at the three columns, you can either put the center 'name' in brackets [name] or just copy and past the character in the right column. Example (easier to understand if you look at the code):

[PALM TREE]
ðŸŒ´



And the easiest way to make a check mark(square root): âˆš (alt 251)


----------



## Jacqui

Sibi, as before remove those -

[EIGHT-SPOKED-ASTERISK]ï¸

[-SPARKLE]ï¸

[NEGATIVE-SQUARED-CROSS-MARK]


----------



## sibi

I guess I should check my phone for these marks, ay [WHITE HEAVY CHECK MARK]


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

You folks and your computers kill me. How do you chat on the forum, while smoking, on the front porch,(no one smokes in their house anymore) if not on an iPhone?


----------



## sibi

Oh, thank you so much. I was given "teasers" by Cowboy and Jacqui:0) Jaizel, you're queen of the night!!!=D


jaizei said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's so weird. First it didn't appear, then I got a red one, not a white check mark. Let me try this again.
> 
> [WHITE HEAVY CHECK MARK]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You won't get it. The question mark is the default character when the one you put isn't available. [PALM TREE]
> 
> 
> Here is a list of some you can do on your computer. Not all of them will show up correctly (some will show up as the question mark.) Looking at the three columns, you can either put the center 'name' in brackets [name] or just copy and past the character in the right column. Example (easier to understand if you look at the code):
> 
> [PALM TREE]
> ðŸŒ´
> 
> 
> 
> And the easiest way to make a check mark(square root): âˆš (alt 251)
Click to expand...


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> You folks and your computers kill me. How do you chat on the forum, while smoking, on the front porch,(no one smokes in their house anymore) if not on an iPhone?



I don't smoke. I am sitting (with feet up) on the bed snuggled with puppies. If I got a new battery, I could be out on the front porch, but much nicer inside.


----------



## sibi

Gotta get on my computer


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> Just chicken taco pizza here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pork lau lau
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly is that?
Click to expand...




Its pork and a bit of small fish wrapped in tea leaves and steamed!




sibi said:


> What's the leaf you used to wrap.the cod? Banana leaf? Or grape leaf? Or some sort of seaweed?



Its tea leaf on the pork. The cod is on the tray in the far left of my awful picture


----------



## sibi

Then what's in the bake dish? I see the tofu, and now I know what leaf you used and what's in it, now I just need to k ow what's in the bake dish.

I thought the pork was in the bake dish.


----------



## Jacqui

I never thought of tea leaves as anything other then that fine stuff you find in tea bags.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



sibi said:


> Then what's in the bake dish? I see the tofu, and now I know what leaf you used and what's in it, now I just need to k ow what's in the bake dish.
> 
> I thought the pork was in the bake dish.



Miso cod in the foil tray, pork and butterfish in the leaves... and the tofu is on the gray plate on the right. Sorry that was really confusing 1


----------



## Kerryann

Happy evening. Tonight I finally made Mikey a happy dinner and cleaned up the house some. Whew it felt good to finally have some family time.
I'm jealous of all the fun food you guys have been making.


----------



## sibi

Well, it wasn't my cooking; however, the interesting leaf was the center of discussion for a while. Tea leaf, humm...I don't think I ever eat one of those. Do you have a recipe for that? I would like to try it. Where did you get the tea leaf?


----------



## Merlin M

Jacqui said:


> I never thought of tea leaves as anything other then that fine stuff you find in tea bags.



Real tea is very far from the tea bag powder!
My aunt has a company that sells wonderful whole leaf tea, I would rather use whole leaf than a tea bag, it has more flavour, and can be used more than once!


I am bored waiting for surgery, on my foot... glad the weather is turning really cold here now!


----------



## Merlin M

They just took my bed :-(
apparently I get it back later...


----------



## Jacqui

Merlin M said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never thought of tea leaves as anything other then that fine stuff you find in tea bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Real tea is very far from the tea bag powder!
> My aunt has a company that sells wonderful whole leaf tea, I would rather use whole leaf than a tea bag, it has more flavour, and can be used more than once!
> 
> 
> I am bored waiting for surgery, on my foot... glad the weather is turning really cold here now!
Click to expand...




I am not much for hot teas as a rule. I did find one a couple years ago at a truckstop that had hibiscus in it and it was really good. I mainly use the tea bags for suntea. I do love ice tea and drink it all the time.

I hope it's not a serious type surgery and all goes well with a fast recovery that has you walking out of the hospital soon.


----------



## Merlin M

Was just a bunion, all done now
They just brought me a cup of tea!


----------



## Jacqui

Merlin M said:


> Was just a bunion, all done now
> They just brought me a cup of tea!



Real tea or from a bag?


----------



## Merlin M

Tea bag, can't complain I am in a hospital


----------



## Jacqui

*Good morning everybody!!​*
So is this an outpatient surgery where you will go home in an hour or so?


----------



## Merlin M

Day surgery will be a couple of hours till I get to go home


----------



## Jacqui

What is the weather like over there today?


----------



## Merlin M

Sunny but very cold here
Further north has snow


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Dark? Haven't ventured out yet...


We did, however, survive the â€œstorm" they were warning us about. Sure it was windy, yes it rained. Didn't seem near as bad as the whether guessers were saying it was going to be.


----------



## Jacqui

Morning Ken. Sometimes less is best.

37 here and heading to almost 60. Another day to get more prewinter work done outside.


----------



## Merlin M

It is winter here now... most definitely


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Was just outside. Still dark, and a balmy 52f. Steady drizzle coming down.


----------



## Jacqui

Merlin M said:


> It is winter here now... most definitely



We have been lucky here, no snow yet this season. While night temps have dropped to the teens a few times, the ground has not frozen, so I can still get in those last few clearance plants I have collected. Going back to cold here come Thursday.  Until then I will enjoy these last two days of balmy upper 50s.


----------



## Merlin M

Yes enjoy it while it lasts!


----------



## Elohi

Good morning all!
It's sunny and 61. Waiting on my Leo babies. FedEx needs to hurry! I'm sooooooo excited!


----------



## Merlin M

Woo I can go home!


----------



## Jacqui

Merlin M said:


> Woo I can go home!



Yippy!!


----------



## lisa127

I think our high today is 37. I don't care, as long as there is no snow. 

It can only snow if we get enough for a snow day. I work at an elementary school. I have a friend who calls me a perpetual adolescent because I'm always counting down to the next vacation and I'm always hoping for snow days.


----------



## Yvonne G

Merlin M said:


> Woo I can go home!



Good job!! Will you be incapacitated at all, or can you still walk?


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> Good morning all!
> It's sunny and 61. Waiting on my Leo babies. FedEx needs to hurry! I'm sooooooo excited!



Does your hubby know, yet? (I thought I recalled you were the one who didn't tell the husband yet)


----------



## Merlin M

Yvonne G said:


> Merlin M said:
> 
> 
> 
> Woo I can go home!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good job!! Will you be incapacitated at all, or can you still walk?
Click to expand...


I have a special shoe and a stick so I can walk, but very slowly and it needs rest...


----------



## Jacqui

lisa127 said:


> I think our high today is 37. I don't care, as long as there is no snow.
> 
> It can only snow if we get enough for a snow day. I work at an elementary school. I have a friend who calls me a perpetual adolescent because I'm always counting down to the next vacation and I'm always hoping for snow days.



 Nothing wrong with having "adolescent" moments!


----------



## lisa127

I agree. Now more than ever, as a middle aged person I have learned that you have to find ways to stay young and "stop the clock".

One of the good things about my job...I work part time (22 hours a week) and only 9 months of the year. Gives me lots of time for my animals. Both reptilian and canine!


----------



## Jacqui

lisa127 said:


> I agree. Now more than ever, as a middle aged person I have learned that you have to find ways to stay young and "stop the clock".
> 
> One of the good things about my job...I work part time (22 hours a week) and only 9 months of the year. Gives me lots of time for my animals. Both reptilian and canine!



I know what you mean, my animals are my job.


----------



## lisa127

It's not very lucrative though!....lol


This morning someone at work told me that another someone at work is hoping to find a home for her young adult son's turtle. She told the co worker to talk to me because I'm the "reptile person". At any rate, when I talked to this woman I asked her if she knew what kind, if it's a land or water turtle, etc. She said it does not live in water and that her son built him a wooden cage with a hinged lid. I asked her to send me a pic so I can see what type it is. So we will see. She says her son just has no time for him. Her son is the age of my daughter (19ish, maybe 20). What 20 year old has any time these days?...lol


----------



## Jacqui

lisa127 said:


> It's not very lucrative though!....lol
> 
> 
> I asked her to send me a pic so I can see what type it is.





It may not pay money, but it mays extremely well in other ways. 

Yes, this could be interesting. I will guess a box turtle.


----------



## sibi

That's a shame. Kids will get reptiles and when they go off to college or work, they can't take proper care of it anymore. I could say that I feel a bit guilty for being older and starting on this track because with all my illnesses and heart attack, I know my time is limited too. The day may come where I can't take care of them either. I have plans, just in case, but how will I really know they'll stick it out with my babies? I don't! That's why I have a few people here that I may want to ask to take one in case something happens.


----------



## AZtortMom

Afternoon everyone


----------



## Jacqui

I think part of it is that we have this misconception that reptiles and fish require very little care,money or time. Which of course is not true. Then again none of us have crystal balls to tell us our futures, we can make best guesses based upon today, but tomorrow can change in an instant as on a clear blue day you turn your back for just a second and a bolt of lightening comes down and scrambles the world as you know it.

Sibi I think you are smart enough to make good choices for your tortoises futures if (knocking on wooden head) anything should happen to you. Between your brain and your heart, you will pick wonderful caretakers. If these folks are anything like me, the tortoises and turtles will be considered an honor and a loving gift from you. As an honor that means they will get extra special care, because of the trust you, their previous caretaker, gave to the new folks. They will honor your memory through the shelled ones that meant so much to you.


----------



## sibi

Wow, Jacqui that was what I was hoping to hear from you because Baby Runt Brig would require care that my hubby couldn't give. He just doesn't have the patience it requires to handle her with such care. But, you do. And if you were willing, I could leave her in my will for you


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Wow, Jacqui that was what I was hoping to hear from you because Baby Runt Brig would require care that my hubby couldn't give. He just doesn't have the patience it requires to handle her with such care. But, you do. And if you were willing, I could leave her in my will for you



... and down came one of those unexpected lightening bolts... *thump went my butt as it hit the floor next to the bed* ... worried little chi puppy head looks over the bed, eyes conveying confusion as to what the heck Mom is doing down there, what that flash of light was, and if anybody is going to refill his food dish for him...

Sibi, that was unexpected and not why I wrote what I wrote. I really never would have expected you to reply back as you did. You have so many awesome friends and the folks in here who would love the honor. I left for a bit and went and dug in some more plants into the redfoot isolation enclosure and a hingeback habitat. Digging helps me to think. 

Sibi, I would be honored to just have you think about me for Runt. Runt is your extra special one, that has so much of you in her because of the miracle you worked on her willing her to grow and handfeeding her choice food items. Wow, you know I really just am still at a loss for words here. I think your giving me a tremendous amount of credit and I am not sure I deserve it.


----------



## sibi

Don't sell yourself short. The thunderbolt can just as I announced that I would want you to take Baby Runt, if you can handle her No, seriously, I had thought of you from the start. I wasn't thinking from my heart on this one; it was the logical choice since I know you do take excellent care of your animals, and you would take good care of this precious gem! I know, if the day ever came, you would fall in love with her. Her eyes will cause your heart to melt. 


Jacqui said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, Jacqui that was what I was hoping to hear from you because Baby Runt Brig would require care that my hubby couldn't give. He just doesn't have the patience it requires to handle her with such care. But, you do. And if you were willing, I could leave her in my will for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and down came one of those unexpected lightening bolts... *thump went my butt as it hit the floor next to the bed* ... worried little chi puppy head looks over the bed, eyes conveying confusion as to what the heck Mom is doing down there, what that flash of light was, and if anybody is going to refill his food dish for him...
> 
> Sibi, that was unexpected and not why I wrote what I wrote. I really never would have expected you to reply back as you did. You have so many awesome friends and the folks in here who would love the honor. I left for a bit and went and dug in some more plants into the redfoot isolation enclosure and a hingeback habitat. Digging helps me to think.
> 
> Sibi, I would be honored to just have you think about me for Runt. Runt is your extra special one, that has so much of you in her because of the miracle you worked on her willing her to grow and handfeeding her choice food items. Wow, you know I really just am still at a loss for words here. I think your giving me a tremendous amount of credit and I am not sure I deserve it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jacqui

I set my final planting day as tomorrow and I think I will make it! I only have a large flat of strawberries, four iris roots, and a hen and chick (which may end up inside) to plant.  Now if tomorrow when I get back from town, I just can work on planting instead of doing other odd jobs.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

The rattie boys are growing like weeds! Been working lots, and working on taming them.


----------



## sibi

I'm rooting for you Jacqui. You can do it! I've got bulbs to plant for the spring. I was suppose to do it before October. Can't start this by myself. I need to be motivated! Oh, btw, I get my new rescue on Thursday! I'm so excited


----------



## lisa127

Jacqui said:


> lisa127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not very lucrative though!....lol
> 
> 
> I asked her to send me a pic so I can see what type it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may not pay money, but it mays extremely well in other ways.
> 
> Yes, this could be interesting. I will guess a box turtle.
Click to expand...




While I would be thrilled if it were a box turtle, my guess is a Russian tortoise. I should find out tomorrow as she is going to ask her son or get me a pic. She did tell me she has never seen the turtle/tortoise use his water dish which to me kind of rules out the box turtle.


----------



## Kerryann

Enough of the death talk. 
I am having kids to be my torts caregivers and my young husband. 
Tomorrow I have one of my favorite clients in town. He does the coolest cutting edge tech stuff. I really am a nerdette. 
It's so cold here. I am nor a fan!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

lisa127 said:


> She did tell me she has never seen the turtle/tortoise use his water dish which to me kind of rules out the box turtle.



See how ya are? You keep all the good clues for yourself!  




Kerryann said:


> Enough of the death talk.
> I am having kids to be my torts caregivers and my young husband.



My kids have been talking for years about who is going to be hosting me.  Their Dad is going to be placed in a nursing home.  As most often happens, none of my kids are really into the critters, so don't count on your kids to be doing it. Of course I know your gonna have the children, just because you want the silly things.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Our terrible storm of last night is past. It seems we got all of .750" of the 3.0" we were due. So it goes. The fun part of this, a new dry weather cold front is moving in and seems that it will be camping out. Highs in the low 40's lows in the mid 20's, lower in the outlying areas. That would be us.
Now I'm really glad I dug the Russians up, they'd be blocks of frozen mud!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> I'm rooting for you Jacqui. You can do it! I've got bulbs to plant for the spring. I was suppose to do it before October. Can't start this by myself. I need to be motivated! Oh, btw, I get my new rescue on Thursday! I'm so excited



I usually end up planting amid the snow and even then something always seems to not get planted. This year, I even got the three hostas that have been in pots for two winters planted. I have never been this far ahead of the game and there is not even any snow yet!  (If i were Ken, I would be patting myself on the back!)

Sounds great that he is coming on Thursday.

I didn't get any bulbs this fall (see sometimes I can be good and rein myself in). So Sibi, why don't you do your planting tomorrow too? We can pretend we are doing it together.  Plus then you have another job out of the way before Piggy (right?) arrives.


Kim, I just love that cart with them in it!!


----------



## sibi

I'll have yo go to bed early then. I would get up with hubby (7:30 am), have my coffee and soak Baby Runt Brig, feed her, and go feed the boys. By the time i finish with them, it should be around 11 am. I could start to dig, but first, I'd need to pull a bunch of weed roots that feel like tree roots, Ugh!! I'll let you know if i even started or how far I've got.

Cowboy, I'm glad too that you dug up your Russians. Were they asleep? Where did you put them? Are you gonna let them go back to hibernate?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

sibi said:


> The Russian kids are in dry digs at 42f-45f. They're out in the barn, snug in brumation. They won't be going outside again until springtime comes to these parts.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

For how I feel, I'm up too late watching tv. I am, however, watching, â€œMan in the Wilderness" which is one of my favorite movies that encourages perseverance. To me at least.


----------



## Jacqui

*Morning!!​*


----------



## Merlin M

Good morning, well afternoon here...


----------



## Jacqui

How's the foot this afternoon?


----------



## Merlin M

Its ok sore but manageable 

Made the mistake of leaving the painkillers in the living room last night so getting up was not fun... lesson learned!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ok. Morning all. I hope everyone has seen this Kmart commercial by now ;

http://youtu.be/9PVhIMr4ScI


----------



## Merlin M

Cool advert, but how can 1 man make two different tones?


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ok. Morning all. I hope everyone has seen this Kmart commercial by now ;
> 
> http://youtu.be/9PVhIMr4ScI



Not until you show it to me. Nope won't be shopping at KMart this year.


----------



## sibi

Good morning all. Well, so far I'm on schedule. Looking good for planting bulbs.


----------



## Yvonne G

Did anyone see Pit Bulls and Parolees a couple days ago? I didn't watch it, but saw bits and pieces of it as I was channel surfing. There was a big sulcata on the show. I was wondering how that turned out...if they realized that pit bulls probably would chew the tortoise.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## Elohi

How about THIS for your good morning?
http://youtu.be/eyZoBXcRxm0

I added music to cover up me talking because I sound like a TOTAL GOOB. 

It's so dreary here today, it's taking a toll on my happy!


----------



## Yvonne G

I love that he comes right over to you. All my leopards are human-shy...either hiding in their shell or heading the other way at a fast clip.


----------



## AZtortMom

He is very cute! [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## Merlin M

Elohi said:


> How about THIS for your good morning?
> http://youtu.be/eyZoBXcRxm0
> 
> I added music to cover up me talking because I sound like a TOTAL GOOB.
> 
> It's so dreary here today, it's taking a toll on my happy!



Thanks for that you made my grumpy hubby smile!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Hey guys...haven't been in here in a few days, hope everyone is doing well. 

Stormy is doing lots better...I picked him up a harness last night for less than a quarter (clearance, coupon, employee discount, booyah!), so he's gonna have an adventure at Petco today.  He likes going, but has only ridden in my sweatshirt in the past, so we'll see how he does when he's more exposed. 

Aaaand, I'm getting promoted back to aquatics/small animals! Yay no more cashiering! 

My Taytertot (fiance) surprised me by getting next monday off, so we are going down to the twin cities (where I'm originally from) to see the 50th anniversary special for Doctor Who in theatres. I'm so excited! 

I'm having a good week.


----------



## Elohi

^^*LIKE*

I really wish there was a like option.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Awesome!!! Congrats on the promotion! I'd hate being cashier. I'd prob get fired. LOL




Elohi said:


> How about THIS for your good morning?
> http://youtu.be/eyZoBXcRxm0
> 
> I added music to cover up me talking because I sound like a TOTAL GOOB.
> 
> It's so dreary here today, it's taking a toll on my happy!



STUPID CUTE!!!!!! Thanks for posting, I needed a smile today.


----------



## StarSapphire22

And my new favorite shirt arrived in the mail today. Yes I'm a grown woman who still loves Pokemon.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Jessica I got that exact same shirt!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Haha go us! I want the other 4 soooo bad. But at 20 bucks a piece...I think I'll stick with one. Or maybe just Bulbasaur and Squirtle too. XD


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I got mine for ten bucks on a 1 day sale. I want bulbsasaur but with how I accidentally ruin clothes I can't justify it!


----------



## Jacqui

Evening everyone!


----------



## jaizei

Elohi said:


> ^^*LIKE*
> 
> I really wish there was a like option.



You never know...


----------



## Elohi

Jacqui said:


> Evening everyone!



Good evening!




jaizei said:


> Elohi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^*LIKE*
> 
> I really wish there was a like option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You never know...
Click to expand...


Hoping hoping hoping! [FACE SAVOURING DELICIOUS FOOD]


All the critters are fed and off to sleep. My big kids are at their dads for the evening and the rest of us are fed and either ready for bed or getting ready to watch American Horror Story. What's the what's my friends?


----------



## StarSapphire22

Elohi said:


> jaizei said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elohi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^*LIKE*
> 
> I really wish there was a like option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You never know...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hoping hoping hoping! [FACE SAVOURING DELICIOUS FOOD]
> 
> 
> All the critters are fed and off to sleep. My big kids are at their dads for the evening and the rest of us are fed and either ready for bed or getting ready to watch American Horror Story. What's the what's my friends?
Click to expand...




Ooooh, I'm hoping too! 

Not much going on here...I want to play videogames, but keep getting distracted by da internets. Someone take my laptop away. Life is hard. 

Stormy is sulking. He didn't like his adventure at Petco. He likes going to Petco. Doesn't mind his harness. But not being held by mommy at the store makes it really scary. Poor peanut.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning all. Here's a,â€œfun" read ;

http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/...aign=Feed:+lanowblog+(L.A.+Now)#axzz2lIK3pgP7


This morning I woke to clean skies and 20f out. The temp reading for the big boys heated box is a toasty 70f. Lucky torts!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

We are getting a little sleet outside right now here.

The problem with the ability to "like" a post is folks abuse it. It starts to show more who is a buddy with who, rather then the value of a post.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH AND SMILING EYES]


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH AND SMILING EYES]



Good morning!! How are you this fine day?


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> AZtortMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning everyone [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH AND SMILING EYES]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning!! How are you this fine day?
Click to expand...


Not bad how are you?


----------



## Jacqui

I am a bit tired, my feet are frozen from working outside, and I am a bit down that my hubby is going to be very close (1.5 hrs away) and because of the sleet I am being smart and safe staying home rather then driving in bad weather to spend an hour or so with him. There is my whine for the day.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> I am a bit tired, my feet are frozen from working outside, and I am a bit down that my hubby is going to be very close (1.5 hrs away) and because of the sleet I am being smart and safe staying home rather then driving in bad weather to spend an hour or so with him. There is my whine for the day.



It's ok to whine a bit every once in awhile  I won't complain about it being 60 here [FACE SAVOURING DELICIOUS FOOD]


----------



## Jacqui

It's 26 here, so not bad. That's going to be our high for Saturday.


----------



## AZtortMom

Oh boy! That's about average for Iowa though


----------



## Jacqui

It's the negative degree days I not so much enjoy, especially when it dips even lower with those darn wind chills.


----------



## AZtortMom

I'm not looking forward to our visit at Christmas.. Brr!


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> I'm not looking forward to our visit at Christmas.. Brr!



Are you driving or flying? Then you might get a "real" Christmas, the kind with snow and cold like it's suppose to be.


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> I'm not looking forward to our visit at Christmas.. Brr!



You're going to the cornfield to visit with Jacqui?????


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> AZtortMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not looking forward to our visit at Christmas.. Brr!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you driving or flying? Then you might get a "real" Christmas, the kind with snow and cold like it's suppose to be.
Click to expand...


We are flying [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH] Randy will be there before me because I have to work


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> AZtortMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not looking forward to our visit at Christmas.. Brr!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're going to the cornfield to visit with Jacqui?????
Click to expand...


Pretty darn close. She will be only like 2 to 2.5 hours away.  Just about in my backyard.




AZtortMom said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZtortMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not looking forward to our visit at Christmas.. Brr!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you driving or flying? Then you might get a "real" Christmas, the kind with snow and cold like it's suppose to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are flying [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH] Randy will be there before me because I have to work
Click to expand...


Into Omaha's Epply?


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Yvonne G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZtortMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not looking forward to our visit at Christmas.. Brr!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're going to the cornfield to visit with Jacqui?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretty darn close. She will be only like 2 to 2.5 hours away.  Just about in my backyard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZtortMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZtortMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not looking forward to our visit at Christmas.. Brr!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you driving or flying? Then you might get a "real" Christmas, the kind with snow and cold like it's suppose to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are flying [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH] Randy will be there before me because I have to work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Into Omaha's Epply?
Click to expand...




Are you in Omaha?




AZtortMom said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yvonne G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZtortMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not looking forward to our visit at Christmas.. Brr!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're going to the cornfield to visit with Jacqui?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretty darn close. She will be only like 2 to 2.5 hours away.  Just about in my backyard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZtortMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZtortMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not looking forward to our visit at Christmas.. Brr!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you driving or flying? Then you might get a "real" Christmas, the kind with snow and cold like it's suppose to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are flying [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH] Randy will be there before me because I have to work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Into Omaha's Epply?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you in DSM?
Click to expand...


----------



## Jacqui

No, I live about 2-2.5 hours from those places.


----------



## AZtortMom

Nice. We like flying into Oma, but if the flights are full we will fly into dsm then drive up, so we will see how it looks


----------



## Jacqui

I have never been to the DM airport. I like KCs and for us it's about the same as Omaha. I live in Nebraska, a few miles off the KS border.


----------



## AZtortMom

You are definitely not missing anything at the DSM airport. Randy use to work at the Omaha airport before he transferred to the phx one. So every time we fly in there someone always stops us because they know him [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]


----------



## Jacqui

So mini homecomings, how nice!!


----------



## Jacqui

I am really hungry for chips and dip or even nachos, but instead all I have to cook is a chicken breast.  Sometimes cravings suck.


----------



## Yvonne G

Next time you shop, buy some cheddar cheese, corn chips, ground beef, onions, salsa, and make your own nachos. Pretty easy. Doesn't taste quite as good as the nachos you get in a restaurant, but satisfies the craving.

I went into town and ran errands this a.m. and stopped by Little Caesars on the way home. I bought an order of crazy bread to go along with the pasta salad I bought at the store.

Speaking of store...I've been shopping at the new Walmart grocery store in my neighborhood. I normally spend around $100 for the week's groceries, but since shopping at this new store my bill is wa-a-a-a-ay down. Today I only spent $43 for the week.

And speaking of nachos: Does anyone have a good brand of corn chips that tastes as good as restaurant chips? I try a new brand every time I'm thinking about it, and none of them taste the same.


----------



## N2TORTS

Jacqui said:


> Yvonne G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZtortMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not looking forward to our visit at Christmas.. Brr!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're going to the cornfield to visit with Jacqui?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretty darn close. She will be only like 2 to 2.5 hours away.  Just about in my backyard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heck all this time I thought you lived in Australia or New Zealand â€¦.
> 
> aka " A Land Far Away " .....
Click to expand...


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Next time you shop, buy some cheddar cheese, corn chips, ground beef, onions, salsa, and make your own nachos. Pretty easy. Doesn't taste quite as good as the nachos you get in a restaurant, but satisfies the craving.
> 
> I went into town and ran errands this a.m. and stopped by Little Caesars on the way home. I bought an order of crazy bread to go along with the pasta salad I bought at the store.
> 
> Speaking of store...I've been shopping at the new Walmart grocery store in my neighborhood. I normally spend around $100 for the week's groceries, but since shopping at this new store my bill is wa-a-a-a-ay down. Today I only spent $43 for the week.
> 
> And speaking of nachos: Does anyone have a good brand of corn chips that tastes as good as restaurant chips? I try a new brand every time I'm thinking about it, and none of them taste the same.



For some reason, the only nachos I really like are the ones from Taco John's. You don't have them in CA. It's a 45 min drive to get to my closest one and I usually do not go there at the right time of day. Home made are okay, but not something I would make for just me. Which is also true of tacos (which I love made with deer meat). I have not had Little Caesars. I think there is one in the big big city. 

I was already thinking when I go into town tomorrow for my dentist, that I should get chili makings. Saturday is going to be a bit nippy and chili is so good on those days. For tomorrow's supper, I have the beans soaking for ham and bean soup.




N2TORTS said:


> Heck all this time I thought you lived in Australia or New Zealand â€¦.
> 
> aka " A Land Far Away " .....



Them be far away, too.


----------



## T33's Torts

Mmmm.. Nachos!!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

The tortilla chips at sams club or the sea salt kirkland ones at Costco are my favorites. They are also the cheapest price per portion.The sams club ones crisp up when oven baked with cheese. Or can buy tortillas and fry them up in triangles! 

I like doing tortillas, a mix of Colby and pepper jack cheeses, black beans, shredded pork or chicken, and dipping in sour cream and homemade salsa. 

Can make a quick salsa from 3-4 fresh diced tomatoes, 1 small onion, 1-3 diced deseeded jalepenos, juice of a lime, and a handful of diced cilantro. 

Speaking of food I just got a whole stockpile of stuff for $63. With coupons and sales my savings was $61! Got two 12-14 pound turkeys, baking stuff, cereal, canned tomatoes, oats, oranges, soda, ice cream (healthy, right?, crackers... Well here's a picture:



Not too shabby if I do say so. Still need veggies and taters. 

Do have to say I'm liking saving money and having food on hand, haha.


It's a bunch of flour and sugar in the back shaded area... And my polar bear cookie jar peeking out


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

The only chips welcome here are â€œJuanita's". Not sure if you can get them out of state, but they are the closest we've found.


Jacqui, I'll be making chili tomorrow as well. I made a from scratch chicken pot pie last night that we're still grazing on.


----------



## jaizei

RosieRedfoot said:


> I like doing tortillas, a mix of Colby and pepper jack cheeses, black beans, shredded pork or chicken, and dipping in sour cream and homemade salsa.



Math makes everything better
[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTwrVAbV56o[/video]


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> I am really hungry for chips and dip or even nachos, but instead all I have to cook is a chicken breast.  Sometimes cravings suck.



I know, I know. I suck.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

My last homemade nacho batch.. With mango salsa.


Mango salsa recipe for any interested:


----------



## Kerryann

Happy Thursday 
It's so cold here today. I have been so busy at work that I hadn't had time to code in the evenings. Tonight I had time and wow it was so fun!! And relaxing




Cowboy_Ken said:


> The only chips welcome here are â€œJuanita's". Not sure if you can get them out of state, but they are the closest we've found.
> 
> 
> Jacqui, I'll be making chili tomorrow as well. I made a from scratch chicken pot pie last night that we're still grazing on.





I like putting chili on nachos 
Daiya shreds, avocado, tomatoes, and chili 




Jacqui said:


> No, I live about 2-2.5 hours from those places.



If I was that close I'd drop by.


----------



## sibi

Kerryann said:


> Happy Thursday
> It's so cold here today. I have been so busy at work that I hadn't had time to code in the evenings. Tonight I had time and wow it was so fun!! And relaxing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only chips welcome here are â€œJuanita's". Not sure if you can get them out of state, but they are the closest we've found.
> 
> 
> Jacqui, I'll be making chili tomorrow as well. I made a from scratch chicken pot pie last night that we're still grazing on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like putting chili on nachos
> Daiya shreds, avocado, tomatoes, and chili
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I live about 2-2.5 hours from those places.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I was that close I'd drop by.
Click to expand...






I wouldn't. If anything takes me away from the comforts of my home for more than 5 minutes, it's like pulling a team of wild horses to get me to drive more than a few minutes anywhere.




Kerryann said:


> Happy Thursday
> It's so cold here today. I have been so busy at work that I hadn't had time to code in the evenings. Tonight I had time and wow it was so fun!! And relaxing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only chips welcome here are â€œJuanita's". Not sure if you can get them out of state, but they are the closest we've found.
> 
> 
> Jacqui, I'll be making chili tomorrow as well. I made a from scratch chicken pot pie last night that we're still grazing on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like putting chili on nachos
> Daiya shreds, avocado, tomatoes, and chili
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I live about 2-2.5 hours from those places.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I was that close I'd drop by.
Click to expand...






I wouldn't. If anything takes me away from the comforts of my home for more than 5 minutes, it's like pulling a team of wild horses to get me to drive more than a few minutes anywhere.


For double emphasis


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Still no car. Sadly, when you wreck a current model vehicle, no one stocks yet the replacement parts, so they need to be ordered from the factory. Also, using a small, family owned shop is great for supporting local business, but sadly the office manager (wife) and her child got strep throat, and the auto body specialist hasn't a clue about the paperwork end of it.

LOL

Should get my Sorento back Monday or Tuesday. They are waiving half of my huge deductible. Yay! However, I need to sell a kidney to get the different. Grrrrrr. Stupid deer.


----------



## Jacqui

*  Morning!!  ​*


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I got my car back from the mechanic a few days ago and while the bearing replacement was half what other mechanics had quoted in the past, the whole tally was about $770 of repairs and preventative maintenance. Ugh, cars are expensive... 

But I bet yours cost more than that and hopefully you don't have to sell your organs! 

Yay, day off finally! And officially less than two weeks until we get the keys to the house!


----------



## sibi

Good morning crew! Sandy, do you still have the rental? I know that some companies will give you a rental, BUT, there are limited days. So, if your car takes more time then the allotted days the rental company will give you, you'd need to find another way to get around, unless you pay their weekly rate.=/

I got Ms Piggy yesterday!!! She's so sweet and really beautiful!. She looks blond! And, she's high domed even with her slight pyramiding. I hope to get pics downloaded from my phone today so that I can show her off in her new enclosure. I preformed a tiny surgery yesterday. Let me explain. Ms. Piggy was clogged up. Maria was unable to get her to go. With all the excitement of the ship, I guess, and the hours of warm soaks, she was trying to push something out. So, I looked at her bottom and noticed that she had some hard, sticky matter half way out but it was too big to move it out completely. Poor thing, bless her heart! So, I took a pair of twisters and started pulling the junk out bit by bit. Finally, I got a huge chunk and pulled that out. Relief at last. Ms piggy was ready to roam her enclosure and go to sleep. I tried hand feeding, buy she wouldn't have it. So, I put pieces of romaine on a dish. Don't you know, she was running around there checking out her pool and hide. She even went to her food dish to try to eat some romaine. I was satisfied she had a good day! Btw, she's got a long beak and a bit of an overbite which I think interferes with her eating. How do I fix the beak part?


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone [WHITE SMILING FACE]ï¸


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Just saw this on a shirt, 
â€œHappy Elfin Holidays"!


----------



## AZtortMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Just saw this on a shirt,
> â€œHappy Elfin Holidays"!



I want one


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

sibi said:


> Good morning crew! Sandy, do you still have the rental? I know that some companies will give you a rental, BUT, there are limited days. So, if your car takes more time then the allotted days the rental company will give you, you'd need to find another way to get around, unless you pay their weekly rate.=/
> 
> I got Ms Piggy yesterday!!! She's so sweet and really beautiful!. She looks blond! And, she's high domed even with her slight pyramiding. I hope to get pics downloaded from my phone today so that I can show her off in her new enclosure. I preformed a tiny surgery yesterday. Let me explain. Ms. Piggy was clogged up. Maria was unable to get her to go. With all the excitement of the ship, I guess, and the hours of warm soaks, she was trying to push something out. So, I looked at her bottom and noticed that she had some hard, sticky matter half way out but it was too big to move it out completely. Poor thing, bless her heart! So, I took a pair of twisters and started pulling the junk out bit by bit. Finally, I got a huge chunk and pulled that out. Relief at last. Ms piggy was ready to roam her enclosure and go to sleep. I tried hand feeding, buy she wouldn't have it. So, I put pieces of romaine on a dish. Don't you know, she was running around there checking out her pool and hide. She even went to her food dish to try to eat some romaine. I was satisfied she had a good day! Btw, she's got a long beak and a bit of an overbite which I think interferes with her eating. How do I fix the beak part?



Good job Sylvia and the home surgery! Impressive!
As far as her beak is concerned, call around and find someone experienced with beak trimming. In your area, I'd call gopher tort or turtle rescue groups rather than reptile DVMs. 

I can't wait for pix!!!


----------



## lisa127

There is a 6 year old redfoot tortoise being rehomed about 5 minutes from my house. I'd love to adopt her, but she does not come with an enclosure. I have absolutely nothing to temporarily house her in until I can nag my husband to make her a wooden box out of the plywood in the garage. If it were summertime, this would be less of a problem!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

lisa127 said:


> There is a 6 year old redfoot tortoise being rehomed about 5 minutes from my house. I'd love to adopt her, but she does not come with an enclosure. I have absolutely nothing to temporarily house her in until I can nag my husband to make her a wooden box out of the plywood in the garage. If it were summertime, this would be less of a problem!



Go to Walmart and get a Christmas tote.




lisa127 said:


> There is a 6 year old redfoot tortoise being rehomed about 5 minutes from my house. I'd love to adopt her, but she does not come with an enclosure. I have absolutely nothing to temporarily house her in until I can nag my husband to make her a wooden box out of the plywood in the garage. If it were summertime, this would be less of a problem!



Go to Walmart and get a Christmas tote.


----------



## Jacqui

Sibi if it's too long the beak will need to be trimmed. If it's not meshing with the lower one, then your going to always watch it and trim them as needed. You will need to in the future get a dremel to use.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> Math makes everything better
> [video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTwrVAbV56o[/video]



That's absolutely amazing, Cameron!


----------



## AZtortMom

I love this thread [HEAVY BLACK HEART]ï¸[FACE SAVOURING DELICIOUS FOOD] we talk about my two favorite things. Food and torts [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> jaizei said:
> 
> 
> 
> Math makes everything better
> [video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTwrVAbV56o[/video]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's absolutely amazing, Cameron!
Click to expand...


My Mommy taught me not to play with my food...


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

I GOT MY SORENTO BACK, I GOT MY SORENTO BACK!!!

(Dances around the house like a crazed.....well.....like herself)


----------



## AZtortMom

Sulcata_Sandy said:


> I GOT MY SORENTO BACK, I GOT MY SORENTO BACK!!!
> 
> (Dances around the house like a crazed.....well.....like herself)



Woo hoo! High five!


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> I love this thread [HEAVY BLACK HEART]ï¸[FACE SAVOURING DELICIOUS FOOD] we talk about my two favorite things. Food and torts [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]



So what's your favorite food?


----------



## AZtortMom

Hmm..anything with chocolate or bacon is good start for me [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## lisa127

Cowboy_Ken said:


> lisa127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a 6 year old redfoot tortoise being rehomed about 5 minutes from my house. I'd love to adopt her, but she does not come with an enclosure. I have absolutely nothing to temporarily house her in until I can nag my husband to make her a wooden box out of the plywood in the garage. If it were summertime, this would be less of a problem!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go to Walmart and get a Christmas tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lisa127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a 6 year old redfoot tortoise being rehomed about 5 minutes from my house. I'd love to adopt her, but she does not come with an enclosure. I have absolutely nothing to temporarily house her in until I can nag my husband to make her a wooden box out of the plywood in the garage. If it were summertime, this would be less of a problem!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go to Walmart and get a Christmas tote.
Click to expand...




The last few years I've looked for them they no longer exist. Besides, I believe this tort is too big for one of those. She needs more room. She weighs 8 lbs., but I don't know what her SCL is right now.


----------



## Jacqui

lisa127 said:


> The last few years I've looked for them they no longer exist. Besides, I believe this tort is too big for one of those. She needs more room. She weighs 8 lbs., but I don't know what her SCL is right now.



Too bad nobody has any of the plastic pools left. How about taking some of the large totes and joining them together?


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> lisa127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The last few years I've looked for them they no longer exist. Besides, I believe this tort is too big for one of those. She needs more room. She weighs 8 lbs., but I don't know what her SCL is right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad nobody has any of the plastic pools left. How about taking some of the large totes and joining them together?
Click to expand...


Too bad she doesn't live by me, I have a spare baby pool that Shelly isn't using


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Hahaha

I have two plastic pools in my spare bedroom! Worse yet, they are empty and sitting on the spare bed.

So ghetto, right? Next there will be a couch on my front porch mended with duct tape, and a truck on blocks in the front yard.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lisa127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The last few years I've looked for them they no longer exist. Besides, I believe this tort is too big for one of those. She needs more room. She weighs 8 lbs., but I don't know what her SCL is right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad nobody has any of the plastic pools left. How about taking some of the large totes and joining them together?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too bad she doesn't live by me, I have a spare baby pool that Shelly isn't using ðŸ˜•
Click to expand...


I have a couple of different sizes of them not being used.  A sheep water tank is nice too. I like the black rubber ones rather then metal.


----------



## AZtortMom

Sulcata_Sandy said:


> Hahaha
> 
> I have two plastic pools in my spare bedroom! Worse yet, they are empty and sitting on the spare bed.
> 
> So ghetto, right? Next there will be a couch on my front porch mended with duct tape, and a truck on blocks in the front yard.



Hey, that just adds charm to your front yard [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Sulcata_Sandy said:


> Hahaha
> 
> I have two plastic pools in my spare bedroom! Worse yet, they are empty and sitting on the spare bed.
> 
> So ghetto, right? Next there will be a couch on my front porch mended with duct tape, and a truck on blocks in the front yard.



LOL!


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> AZtortMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lisa127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The last few years I've looked for them they no longer exist. Besides, I believe this tort is too big for one of those. She needs more room. She weighs 8 lbs., but I don't know what her SCL is right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad nobody has any of the plastic pools left. How about taking some of the large totes and joining them together?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too bad she doesn't live by me, I have a spare baby pool that Shelly isn't using
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a couple of different sizes of them not being used.  A sheep water tank is nice too. I like the black rubber ones rather then metal.
Click to expand...


I've got a metal horse trough that is about to come available too between all of us, we have a where house


----------



## Jacqui

You should see all the small black tubs, empty totes of various sizes, and all those darn glass tanks I have... and all empty.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> You should see all the small black tubs, empty totes of various sizes, and all those darn glass tanks I have... and all empty.



 I can image your collection is quite impressive  my rubber tote collection is getting pretty impressive


----------



## Jacqui

I have always wondered if Rubbermaid, Steralite, and all such companies have any idea the vast numbers of their product bought for reptiles.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> I have always wondered if Rubbermaid, Steralite, and all such companies have any idea the vast numbers of their product bought for reptiles.



Shhh! Let's not tell them! They may jack up the price [WINKING FACE]


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have always wondered if Rubbermaid, Steralite, and all such companies have any idea the vast numbers of their product bought for reptiles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shhh! Let's not tell them! They may jack up the price [WINKING FACE]
Click to expand...


You know, they probally would.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sulcata_Sandy said:


> Hey! We invited you over in confidence, and then you blab a description here? And the truck is on tires, you just can't really tell from all the wasp and yellow jacket nests. Gosh.
> 
> 
> And the couch is for the catsâ€¦we sit on the blocks that used to be under the truck.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sulcata_Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! We invited you over in confidence, and then you blab a description here? And the truck is on tires, you just can't really tell from all the wasp and yellow jacket nests. Gosh.
> 
> 
> And the couch is for the catsâ€¦we sit on the blocks that used to be under the truck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Jacqui

Well I guess since my name is not Yvonne, I should be getting to bed.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> Well I guess since my name is not Yvonne, I should be getting to bed.



Sleep is for the weak!!! 
*stays awake watching torts sleep*
 night!


----------



## Jacqui

Hey Sibi I see your on... how's Piggy?


----------



## sibi

That's when I come alive Anyone with issues?


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

sibi said:


> That's when I come alive Anyone with issues?



Issues? I've got plenty. No one can help me. [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Sulcata_Sandy said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's when I come alive Anyone with issues?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have issues. Like people that I have to cohabitate with that have a disliking for torts
Click to expand...


----------



## AZtortMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sulcata_Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! We invited you over in confidence, and then you blab a description here? And the truck is on tires, you just can't really tell from all the wasp and yellow jacket nests. Gosh.
> 
> 
> And the couch is for the catsâ€¦we sit on the blocks that used to be under the truck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's when I come alive Anyone with issues?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Issue is my middle name
Click to expand...


----------



## Jacqui

Some how I am visualizing Sibi in the role normally played by Lucy in Peanuts. You know where she has her little stand and offers advise. 


http://peanuts.wikia.com/wiki/Lucy's_psychiatry_booth


----------



## Kerryann

I just watched the purge. I think it made me jump out of my skin a few times.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Kerryann said:


> I just watched the purge. I think it made me jump out of my skin a few times.



Eeek. The commercials made me freak. I'm SO not one for horrors


----------



## Jacqui

*I hope your day is starting out on a cheerful note!​*


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning all. Still clear and cold here in the PNW. 23f, but once the sun pops up over the hills it'll warm to 45ish. But then that'll also kick the winds up. I'm glad I've got college footballâ€¦GO DUCKS !!!!


----------



## Jacqui

It's a wonderful 18 here and I am glad I don't have to listen to football.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

I'm going into work in a bit, busy Saturday at the hospital, I need the hours, my tech needs the help, so why not. I'm going to talk to my boss lady and see if I can hire a temporary assistant for two days a week. I need the help, and I have a buddy that might be interested in the work, even if the pay terrible


----------



## Jacqui

Well lookee there, we made it to 20! Sure glad I decided to make ham and bean soup for today.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Jacqui said:


> Well lookee there, we may it to 20! Sure glad I decided to make ham and bean soup for today.



You mean a balmy 20Â°? [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][BLACK SUN WITH RAYS]ï¸

[BIKINI]


----------



## Jacqui

Yeppers. Actually it made it to 22, but windchill puts it back to 11.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Wish I were closer Sandy haha. I have vet assistant experience and can't pay worse than retail!


----------



## T33's Torts

Ugh. I've been wanting to volunteer at the Pasadena Humane society, but I haven't found a good time to. Some of the dogs they have there are the sweetest things. I stop by during my free time, and sit and play with them through the gates.. I can't get myself to fill out the forms and all that fun stuff.


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> I can't get myself to fill out the forms and all that fun stuff.



Why not? If it is something you really want to do, then make the time and do it!


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't get myself to fill out the forms and all that fun stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not? If it is something you really want to do, then make the time and do it!
Click to expand...


I really should. I live sorta far and the staff there isn't all that friendly :-/
Maybe after Christmas


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tffnytorts said:


> Pasadena, California or Pasadena, Texas?


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pasadena, California or Pasadena, Texas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops! Sorry. California. I didn't know there was a Pasadena in TX! That would be WAY to far too drive!
Click to expand...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I ask because I grew up in Temple City. I tell folks I got out of there before it left to much of a dent in my personality! That said, you seem to be doing ok, what's your secret? Is Sports Chalet still on Rosemead blvd? We used to go up to the Red Box/Rencon rd. off angles crest hwy to pack in for camping. Last I heard it was some gangs territory.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Oh geeez. There goes ken, reminiscing again...
"And it was up hill, both ways....."


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And the snow was this deepâ€¦


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And the snow was this deepâ€¦



... but not quite as high as the bull waste matter....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Still working on those tubs, last message I left, I told him I was thinking of just loading some up, and leaving cash for them in the office. The office is always open, even with no one around! Yup, that's where I live NOW!




Jacqui said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the snow was this deepâ€¦
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... but not quite as high as the bull waste matter....
Click to expand...


From what I hear, it's good for the garden.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> I ask because I grew up in Temple City. I tell folks I got out of there before it left to much of a dent in my personality! That said, you seem to be doing ok, what's your secret? Is Sports Chalet still on Rosemead blvd? We used to go up to the Red Box/Rencon rd. off angles crest hwy to pack in for camping. Last I heard it was some gangs territory.



I don't think its there anymore...
There's one in the San Anita mall.
That area is MAJORLY gang- infested! I'm much closer to temple City after we moved! My secret is the torts! Haha  
I couldn't leave Cali. I went to Hawaii a while back, everything is so slow.. 
I went camping one time, and I spent the entire time sitting by a log; looking for pill bugs to put into the russian cage 




Sulcata_Sandy said:


> Oh geeez. There goes ken, reminiscing again...
> "And it was up hill, both ways....."



Welcome back sandy! How was your work?  I think he's enjoying his memories, lets let him have his moment


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I had an old California DT when I lived there. He was the bomb. Had a real burrow and hibiscus bushes and the whole backyard.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Oh, he HAS his moments. [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]

Work was actually fun. I helped with reception, then did some treatments, then FINALLY got to work on inventory and some recalled supplies. 2.5 hrs on the clock. Woo hoo!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I had an old California DT when I lived there. He was the bomb. Had a real burrow and hibiscus bushes and the whole backyard.



any pictures?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had an old California DT when I lived there. He was the bomb. Had a real burrow and hibiscus bushes and the whole backyard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any pictures?
Click to expand...


No pictures. Sadly. At the time, in my little world, I thought it was normal to have a tort in your yard. Even my nieghbors had one.


----------



## Jacqui

You mean some folks DON"T have tortoises in their yards??? :0


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> I had an old California DT when I lived there. He was the bomb. Had a real burrow and hibiscus bushes and the whole backyard.



I have a whole bunch of hibiscus bushes! I bought 'em cheap at a wholesale nursery.


----------



## StarSapphire22

I just found this and I am super excited about it. http://www.mindbodygreen.com/0-10325/diy-build-a-mason-jar-herb-garden.html

Dandelions and other yummy weeds anyone?


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> You mean some folks DON"T have tortoises in their yards??? :0



*plugs ears*
LALALALALALA
I CAN'T HEAR YOU! !!
ITS A CONSPIRACY THEORY!!


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had an old California DT when I lived there. He was the bomb. Had a real burrow and hibiscus bushes and the whole backyard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a whole bunch of hibiscus bushes! I bought 'em cheap at a wholesale nursery.
Click to expand...


Which type?




StarSapphire22 said:


> I just found this and I am super excited about it. http://www.mindbodygreen.com/0-10325/diy-build-a-mason-jar-herb-garden.html
> 
> Dandelions and other yummy weeds anyone?



I saw these! My cats would love them.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had an old California DT when I lived there. He was the bomb. Had a real burrow and hibiscus bushes and the whole backyard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a whole bunch of hibiscus bushes! I bought 'em cheap at a wholesale nursery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which type?
> 
> Erm.... I have no idea. It's scribbled down on a post-it on my computer. I'm out of the house now. The flowers are usually salmon colored. This is the littlest one, I'm graphing it for my mom.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We had your basic red ones. But they where huge!!!


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had an old California DT when I lived there. He was the bomb. Had a real burrow and hibiscus bushes and the whole backyard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a whole bunch of hibiscus bushes! I bought 'em cheap at a wholesale nursery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which type?
> 
> Erm.... I have no idea. It's scribbled down on a post-it on my computer. I'm out of the house now. The flowers are usually salmon colored. This is the littlest one, I'm graphing it for my mom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks like a tropical one.
Click to expand...


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> We had your basic red ones. But they where huge!!!



I love the red ones! I bought one from a local grocery store, but it died :-/ not as hearty as mine


Okay so I'm trying to make pumpkin and cream cheese swirl bread. I'm such a dummy!!!!!!!!!!!!
I mixed the flour and sugar, then mixed the pumpkin and vanilla.
I then (here's where I get stupid) I pour the pumpkin mixture into the bread pan. I attempt to spead the cream cheese over it, but it's so dang runny, I end up just adding it in dollops. I was kinda wondering why it was runny, but i followed the directions, oh well. Then I put it in the oven, and proceed to do dishes and listen to Christmas music. And BAM that's when I see it. The flour. The damn flour!!!
Geezus. 
So I picked out the cheese and added the freakin flour. Then readded the cheese clumps. It looks nasty. Oh well.
So it's baking. I'll tell y'all how it comes out 
*I know it looks like doggy vomit.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I made some yeast rolls to go with the stew for dinner. 

They were so fluffy and yummy!

I didn't want to dirty another pan so I crammed them in there, lol. 




Innards


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



RosieRedfoot said:


> I made some yeast rolls to go with the stew for dinner.
> 
> They were so fluffy and yummy!
> 
> I didn't want to dirty another pan so I crammed them in there, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Innards



They look awesome!


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Yeppers. Actually it made it to 22, but windchill puts it back to 11.



Were you in Michigan today? Today was soo cold. I went to an organic orchard and got some hard cider, some donuts, and some delicious hard cider. We went to an auction place and mikey got a booth for his bar we are building.


----------



## lisa127

It feels like January here in the Cleveland area.


----------



## T33's Torts

Hmm... Update my signature. 
Its to the tune of "You love me, I love you"


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeppers. Actually it made it to 22, but windchill puts it back to 11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were you in Michigan today? Today was soo cold. I went to an organic orchard and got some hard cider, some donuts, and some delicious hard cider. We went to an auction place and mikey got a booth for his bar we are building.
Click to expand...


But did you get any hard cider?


----------



## lisa127

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeppers. Actually it made it to 22, but windchill puts it back to 11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were you in Michigan today? Today was soo cold. I went to an organic orchard and got some hard cider, some donuts, and some delicious hard cider. We went to an auction place and mikey got a booth for his bar we are building.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But did you get any hard cider?
Click to expand...


LOL


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeppers. Actually it made it to 22, but windchill puts it back to 11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were you in Michigan today? Today was soo cold. I went to an organic orchard and got some hard cider, some donuts, and some delicious hard cider. We went to an auction place and mikey got a booth for his bar we are building.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But did you get any hard cider?
Click to expand...


Read in between the lines  or the lines... 
I got so much hard cider 
JKs Organic Scrumpy


----------



## sibi

Was that suppose to look like pumpkin cake? Lol This made me laugh! I sorry Tiff, but I recall when I was younger, I did something like that only with cookies. It made me laugh even harder when everyone else who posted afterward never made mention of what you did as hilarious.;O) I swear, everyone is in their own lil world today


tffnytorts said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> We had your basic red ones. But they where huge!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the red ones! I bought one from a local grocery store, but it died :-/ not as hearty as mine
> 
> 
> Okay so I'm trying to make pumpkin and cream cheese swirl bread. I'm such a dummy!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I mixed the flour and sugar, then mixed the pumpkin and vanilla.
> I then (here's where I get stupid) I pour the pumpkin mixture into the bread pan. I attempt to spead the cream cheese over it, but it's so dang runny, I end up just adding it in dollops. I was kinda wondering why it was runny, but i followed the directions, oh well. Then I put it in the oven, and proceed to do dishes and listen to Christmas music. And BAM that's when I see it. The flour. The damn flour!!!
> Geezus.
> So I picked out the cheese and added the freakin flour. Then readded the cheese clumps. It looks nasty. Oh well.
> So it's baking. I'll tell y'all how it comes out
> *I know it looks like doggy vomit.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I used to make peanut butter cookies and from what I remember, they require little if any flour.


----------



## sibi

I know...those cookies of years ago was the result of misreading the instructions. This is how it happened. Mind you, I was a kid, but you needed to be a genius to figure this one out. My mother use to make the best cookies. She would write the recipes on a steno pad (for those who don't know what a steno pad is..it's a spiral pad that had a thin red line down the middle of it. Stenographers would write in shorthand on these pads). Anyhow, one day I asked her for the recipe of the cookies she just baked so that I could go over my friends house and bake them for her grandmother. Well, I started to read, and at a real short point, I couldn't understand what was written. After mixing the eggs and butter, it said to bake it. So I did. But then my friend said when do you put in the flour, extract, salt, etc? So, after baking for five minutes, I took it out, dumped the rest of the ingredients and proceeded to bake it. Well, needless to say, it was not like the cookies my mom made! It tasted real good though. It looked like brittle candy than a cookie!
When I went home, I told my mom what had happened, and she said, "Oh, you read the whole line through. The recipe was written on one half of the paper where the red line was the right margin, and the recipe continued on the other side of the paper where the red lime was your right margin." She laughed and she baked the cookies again to bring over to the grandma.:-/ 

* added: I remember thinking, "who writes a recipe half way to the middle of the paper and continues to write it on the other half of the paper?" I squarely put the blame on her!

Sorry for the long story, but that was a traumatic moment in my life!


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



sibi said:


> I know...those cookies of years ago was the result of misreading the instructions. This is how it happened. Mind you, I was a kid, but you needed to be a genius to figure this one out. My mother use to make the best cookies. She would write the recipes on a steno pad (for those who don't know what a steno pad is..it's a spiral pad that had a thin red line down the middle of it. Stenographers would write in shorthand on these pads). Anyhow, one day I asked her for the recipe of the cookies she just baked so that I could go over my friends house and bake them for her grandmother. Well, I started to read, and at a real short point, I couldn't understand what was written. After mixing the eggs and butter, it said to bake it. So I did. But then my friend said when do you put in the flour, extract, salt, etc? So, after baking for five minutes, I took it out, dumped the rest of the ingredients and proceeded to bake it. Well, needless to say, it was not like the cookies my mom made! It tasted real good though. It looked like brittle candy than a cookie!
> When I went home, I told my mom what had happened, and she said, "Oh, you read the whole line through. The recipe was written on one half of the paper where the red line was the right margin, and the recipe continued on the other side of the paper where the red lime was your right margin." She laughed and she baked the cookies again to bring over to the grandma.:-/
> 
> * added: I remember thinking, "who writes a recipe half way to the middle of the paper and continues to write it on the other half of the paper?" I squarely put the blame on her!
> 
> Sorry for the long story, but that was a traumatic moment in my life!



Haha! I used to try to copy my grandmothers pie recipes! I once made a custard and followed the directions PERFECTLY. But the crust was lumpy and think. So I took a slice to my mom, and she goes "Why is the crust weird? Did you roll it out enough?" I was like :huh: WHO THINKS TO ROLL OUT THE DOUGH!?!?!


----------



## lisa127

Ricotta cookies - the best cookies in existence!


----------



## T33's Torts

Did anyone get giddy when they saw that their member status went up?! I'm a SENIOR member now!!! Yayyyyy


----------



## lisa127

I never even noticed to be honest....lol

I guess I'm a posting freak though, now that I look.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I used to make peanut butter cookies and from what I remember, they require little if any flour.



Speaking of peanut butter cookies, I remember when my step son was learning to cook. He decided he would make peanut butter cookies without any help. I let him go to it and stayed in the other room. The cookies smelled great, they looked great, but when you bit into them.... salty!! Seems the recipe called for like 1 t of salt and he didn't know what that meant, so used a tablespoon. 




tffnytorts said:


> Haha! I used to try to copy my grandmothers pie recipes! I once made a custard and followed the directions PERFECTLY. But the crust was lumpy and think. So I took a slice to my mom, and she goes "Why is the crust weird? Did you roll it out enough?" I was like :huh: WHO THINKS TO ROLL OUT THE DOUGH!?!?!



I remember trying to get my great aunt's recipe for chocolate pie. She didn't have anything written down, so you had to do it while she was making one. Problems arose because she didn't use measuring spoons or cups. We invented the Murray cup, which meant a tea cup about 3/4 full, to give me some base to work with. 




sibi said:


> Sorry for the long story, but that was a traumatic moment in my life!



Those are the moments lasting memories come from.


----------



## T33's Torts

That's awesome! My mom's mom (not pie "gramma") just wings everything. Its so stressful trying to save her recipes. We've decided that when she leaves, so will 99% of her food :-/


----------



## lisa127

tffnytorts said:


> That's awesome! My mom's mom (not pie "gramma") just wings everything. Its so stressful trying to save her recipes. We've decided that when she leaves, so will 99% of her food :-/



I'm Sicilian-Italian, and that's what we do too. More with cooking than baking. That's the fun of cooking, though.


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> Did anyone get giddy when they saw that their member status went up?! I'm a SENIOR member now!!! Yayyyyy



Congrats!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]



Morning! (getting closer to afternoon)


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> AZtortMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning everyone [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morning! (getting closer to afternoon)
Click to expand...


How is it out in Nebraska today?


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> How is it out in Nebraska today?



All of my critters and I are alive, so all is good. The first walk of the day had a windchill of 5. Temp is now up to 18 with windchill at 11, so even that is not bad. I am comfy laying on the bed under my quilt with a puppy snoozing under it with me. However, I need to get the two bigger dogs out for a walk, fill the catfood at the other house, and make some calls from the top of the hill... so my toes are already thinking burr. 

How about with you? Plans for the day?


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm so glad I don't live in cold country. I'd be in bed under the quilt all the time!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I'm so glad I don't live in cold country. I'd be in bed under the quilt all the time!



 I know, you have a big dislike for cold. While the cold itself is not my favorite thing (still better then temps over 90) it's nice to watch in wonder as snow falls. Each flake it's own special pattern floating lazily to the earth. How that snow will cover the entire area making everything seem so clean and new. There is that unique hush that falls upon a snow covered place like no other. I love seeing the bright red cardinals against the white snow flocking of an evergreen. Snow just beings a magic with it. Or with the cold, there is the way ice forms in beautiful deliate patterns on the water puddles. It's fun to go crunching through that ice too! Without cold, hot chocolate would never be as yummy. Hot soups and chili would never warm your stomach and body, as the cold wind blows outside. There is such great pleasure in being under a warm blanket, pets cuddle beside you and a good book in your hand, as snow dances outside your window. I just can't imagine living where I didn't get to fully enjoy all the seasons each with their own special things.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> AZtortMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is it out in Nebraska today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of my critters and I are alive, so all is good. The first walk of the day had a windchill of 5. Temp is now up to 18 with windchill at 11, so even that is not bad. I am comfy laying on the bed under my quilt with a puppy snoozing under it with me. However, I need to get the two bigger dogs out for a walk, fill the catfood at the other house, and make some calls from the top of the hill... so my toes are already thinking burr.
> 
> How about with you? Plans for the day?
Click to expand...


We been having a lot of rain here so that means torts are doing some supervised running around in the house. We are building a new enclosure as well. YAY! It's pretty big, so that's going on here [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> We been having a lot of rain here so that means torts are doing some supervised running around in the house. We are building a new enclosure as well. YAY! It's pretty big, so that's going on here [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]



Oh we so need details on the new enclosure. Whose it for? How big? MAde with what? Inside or outside? Details details.


----------



## T33's Torts

Heyyyy. It's 58Âº in Monterey Park. Warm today! Woohoo. Torts are running ALL over my nice lawn.


----------



## Jacqui

Just spent about an hour cooking a baked sweet tater. It came out of it's skin so nicely. Once I had it doctored, I took a bite and yuck. I don't know if it's me, old butter, old cinnamon, and/or old brown sugar.  




tffnytorts said:


> Heyyyy. It's 58Âº in Monterey Park. Warm today! Woohoo. Torts are running ALL over my nice lawn.



Bet they are enjoying that.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> AZtortMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> We been having a lot of rain here so that means torts are doing some supervised running around in the house. We are building a new enclosure as well. YAY! It's pretty big, so that's going on here [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh we so need details on the new enclosure. Whose it for? How big? MAde with what? Inside or outside? Details details.
Click to expand...


Hmm.. Made out of plywood and plexiglass. It will 70inx36inx24in. Plywood stand stained dark. Made for the two bigger girls.(so far I think they are girls because of their short stubby tails)It's their indoor enclosure. It will take up most of the guest room


----------



## Jacqui

How big are they?


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> How big are they?



9.5 in and 8 inches


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> I can relate to that one. Snow helps transform the bags of garbage into bushes and lovely landscaping. And then the coldâ€¦producing wonderful, frozen fountains of ice from the busted pipesâ€¦The horses walking like delicate dancers, in the frozen mud that hurts and bruises their feet. Oh the joys Yvonne is missing.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can relate to that one. Snow helps transform the bags of garbage into bushes and lovely landscaping. And then the coldâ€¦producing wonderful, frozen fountains of ice from the busted pipesâ€¦The horses walking like delicate dancers, in the frozen mud that hurts and bruises their feet. Oh the joys Yvonne is missing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, gotta take a little bad with the good. Atleast the horses are not being bugged by insects.
Click to expand...


----------



## sibi

Oh I'm so jealous! I love the snow and all the seasons. True, each season has its own beauty. Only thing now, I'm to old to enjoy the cold. Too sick, tired, and worn out. All I can muster is my sullies, and keeping them warm. Btw, Jacqui, how do you keep Dike warm, and how's be doing?


----------



## T33's Torts

Its never too cold for ice cream!


----------



## Jacqui

Dude is doing just fine. He is glad it's gotten cold outside, because I am too lazy to go out in these temps and find any weeds for him. This means he gets his favorite food, Mazuri. With the weeds/grasses/blooms ect normally he prefers dandelions and clover, especially if he can free graze them. I keep the main part of my house hot (which is why I am in my bedroom which I have no heat on it). Then he has his light during the day. Even though he lived outside in the summer, because of his past care he gets one of the new bulbs to start his winter off with.


Dude has a thing for yellow flowers, so I did yesterday while dog walking find him three blooms. He hadn't gotten any for awhile, so I thought he would enjoy them. (I didn't tell him but I found three other ones, but gave them to other "special" tortoises.) 




tffnytorts said:


> Its never too cold for ice cream!



I agree!


----------



## StarSapphire22

It's been hovering around 0Â° here...brrr! My fiance is laughing at me because I've been trying to convince him to move somewhere warm...now everytime we go outside I'm like "Can we PUHLEASE move?!" It might be working.


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> It's been hovering around 0Â° here...brrr! My fiance is laughing at me because I've been trying to convince him to move somewhere warm...now everytime we go outside I'm like "Can we PUHLEASE move?!" It might be working.



 If you could, where would you want to move to?


----------



## Kerryann

I am making beer bread. If it turns out well I will make it for thanksgivakkah this week. I am also making pumpkin muffins, garlic bread and chili


----------



## Jacqui

I love garlic bread, but nobody seems to make it good. I want just a little bread with my garlic.  Meatless chili?


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> I love garlic bread, but nobody seems to make it good. I want just a little bread with my garlic.  Meatless chili?



This bread wasn't nearly garlicy enough. I am a little disappointed in myself.  I followed a recipe when my first thought was that it would be soo good if I browned up some cloves and stuck them in the dough.

I made the chili with four types of beans and fake beef crumbles. Actually meat eaters say they cant tell the difference except it's not as oily. I had a bit of a panic moment when I realized I didn't have chili powder. I looked up the recipe for chili powder and made it myself instead with more natural ingredients, including garlic, chives, and oregano. I used dried salt, paprika and pepper.


----------



## sibi

I know what you mean about garlic bread. When I get a new garlic jar, I like taking about 20 garlic cloves, crush them and put it in about 1/2 cup of pure virgin olive oil, seasoned with lawry's garlic salt, and pour it onto a real fresh baked French/Italian bread, and put it into the oven at 425 degrees for 8 minutes or until it's golden brown. Yummy!!!!


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> I know what you mean about garlic bread. When I get a new garlic jar, I like taking about 20 garlic cloves, crush them and put it in about 1/2 cup of pure virgin olive oil, seasoned with lawry's garlic salt, and pour it onto a real fresh baked French/Italian bread, and put it into the oven at 425 degrees for 8 minutes or until it's golden brown. Yummy!!!!



that sounds yummy. I can make French or Italian bread. hmmmm maybe that will have to be a recipe for later this week. Mikey would love that.


----------



## Kerryann

My beer bread was flat


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I miss snow... 

It's 34 here tonight so it's a double comforter kind of night! 

I realize in the last two weeks' I haven't spent any money without using at least one coupon, lol. Or buying clearance.. even the rat food was clearance ($5 from $20) and had a dog food coupon for 10% off... Groceries I saved $60, went to cvs and saved another $20 (or about 70% off). I'm not doing it TLC extreme style because I'm not just stockpiling cheap things because they're cheap. I'm just trying to save on the stuff I need/use and I'm not sure why I didn't do this before! 

Even my Christmas lights I bought I had a bogo free coupon, lol. Crazy me


----------



## StarSapphire22

LOOK LOOK LOOK LOOK! We all need this tee-shirt. http://teeturtle.com/products/know-your-turtles


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



StarSapphire22 said:


> LOOK LOOK LOOK LOOK! We all need this tee-shirt. http://teeturtle.com/products/know-your-turtles



OMG I WANT ONE!!!!


----------



## StarSapphire22

tffnytorts said:


> StarSapphire22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOOK LOOK LOOK LOOK! We all need this tee-shirt. http://teeturtle.com/products/know-your-turtles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG I WANT ONE!!!!
Click to expand...


RIGHT?!


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> My beer bread was flat



I take it that's bad?




sibi said:


> I know what you mean about garlic bread. When I get a new garlic jar, I like taking about 20 garlic cloves, crush them and put it in about 1/2 cup of pure virgin olive oil, seasoned with lawry's garlic salt, and pour it onto a real fresh baked French/Italian bread, and put it into the oven at 425 degrees for 8 minutes or until it's golden brown. Yummy!!!!



Sounds good. What's a garlic jar?




StarSapphire22 said:


> LOOK LOOK LOOK LOOK! We all need this tee-shirt. http://teeturtle.com/products/know-your-turtles



 I like the ninja turtle.


----------



## Jacqui

*looks around the empty chat thread* hmmmm 


*puts out a plate of chocolate chip cookies fresh from the oven with the chocolate chips still melted*


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm here!!!!!! Not really getting ready to head to town.


----------



## Jacqui

There ya go getting my hopes up.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'll help ya Jacqui! 

*screams to forum*

I'VE GOT SOME MOM- MADE TEA COOKIES!


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> *screams to forum*
> 
> I'VE GOT SOME MOM- MADE TEA COOKIES!



*quickly clamps hand over her mouth* Shhhh, we get more of them, if they don't know we have those cookies. *takes one to try*


----------



## AZtortMom

Cookies..did someone say cookies?


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Cookies..did someone say cookies?



*speaking around the cookie in the mouth* uummm Cookies? Nope, you must have miss heard her saying, "Lookies at them turtles!" Yeah, that's what she yelled.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> AZtortMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cookies..did someone say cookies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *speaking around the cookie in the mouth* uummm Cookies? Nope, you must have miss heard her saying, "Lookies at them turtles!" Yeah, that's what she yelled.
Click to expand...


Oh no! What about chocolate chip cookies?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So I was getting ready to get my shovelfuls of weeds. This is the tub I use. Rodeo seems to of had a different idea.


----------



## AZtortMom

Rodeo doesn't look very happy


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So I was getting ready to get my shovelfuls of weeds. This is the tub I use. Rodeo seems to of had a different idea.



Cats believe all boxes were put on earth for their uses.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

That's his, â€œI could care elfing less what your plans are, I'm in the tub!"


----------



## AZtortMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> That's his, â€œI could care elfing less what your plans are, I'm in the tub!"



That's awesome


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

He thought, wrongly, that he was getting a kitty walkabout and not having to walk. He yelled at me and jumped to the spot I sit on the couch, lay down, and casually started cleaning a leg.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



AZtortMom said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZtortMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cookies..did someone say cookies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *speaking around the cookie in the mouth* uummm Cookies? Nope, you must have miss heard her saying, "Lookies at them turtles!" Yeah, that's what she yelled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh no! What about chocolate chip cookies?
Click to expand...


Lmao!!!


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> My beer bread was flat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I take it that's bad?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you mean about garlic bread. When I get a new garlic jar, I like taking about 20 garlic cloves, crush them and put it in about 1/2 cup of pure virgin olive oil, seasoned with lawry's garlic salt, and pour it onto a real fresh baked French/Italian bread, and put it into the oven at 425 degrees for 8 minutes or until it's golden brown. Yummy!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds good. What's a garlic jar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StarSapphire22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOOK LOOK LOOK LOOK! We all need this tee-shirt. http://teeturtle.com/products/know-your-turtles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like the ninja turtle.
Click to expand...





It was like a beer crustini


Okay so tonight i made pumpkin cheesecake and mini pumpkin pies


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Did you remember the flour?


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Did you remember the flour?



That was me :dodgy: Lol!


----------



## Jacqui

*  Good Morning!!!  


Here is to a terrific Tuesday for all of you! ​*


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Oh goodie (she says sarcastically). Woke up with what appears to be nasty head cold/congestion or bad allergies. Headache, swollen eyes, sneezing AND coughing, sore throat, achy. 

Guess I pound the AlkaSeltzer Cold and Flu formula and head to work. 

I'm frustrated also as another tortoise rescuer in working with has a case where a tortoise, who belongs to a kid, is very ill and needs medical care, the MOTHER of the child apparently has decided to stay out of it and is making the kid deal with the problem with my rescuer friend's assistance. I don't know much, but sounds like the tortoise needs out of the situation. The comment was something to the effect of "the mother is probably trying to teach the kid a lesson". My rescue friend and I are furious...."great, at the expense of the poor tortoise". So she's trying to convince the kid to give it up. It an 18 lb Sulcata. I have "hospital quarters" already set up and ready. I don't know what is wrong, just that it needs medical care. If bad enough, I will hospitalize him at work.

Send this guy your thoughts and prayers. Hopefully the kid will see veterinary care or surrender him to us.


----------



## Jacqui

Atleast your alive to "enjoy" the head cold/congestion, many folks no longer have that ability this morning.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Atleast your alive to "enjoy" the head cold/congestion, many folks no longer have that ability this morning.



Depending on your belief system, not feeling it is the most wonderful thing in the world.


----------



## Jacqui

I'd let them take my turn at not feeling, 'cuz I for one never want to stop feeling.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone 




Sulcata_Sandy said:


> Oh goodie (she says sarcastically). Woke up with what appears to be nasty head cold/congestion or bad allergies. Headache, swollen eyes, sneezing AND coughing, sore throat, achy.
> 
> Guess I pound the AlkaSeltzer Cold and Flu formula and head to work.
> 
> I'm frustrated also as another tortoise rescuer in working with has a case where a tortoise, who belongs to a kid, is very ill and needs medical care, the MOTHER of the child apparently has decided to stay out of it and is making the kid deal with the problem with my rescuer friend's assistance. I don't know much, but sounds like the tortoise needs out of the situation. The comment was something to the effect of "the mother is probably trying to teach the kid a lesson". My rescue friend and I are furious...."great, at the expense of the poor tortoise". So she's trying to convince the kid to give it up. It an 18 lb Sulcata. I have "hospital quarters" already set up and ready. I don't know what is wrong, just that it needs medical care. If bad enough, I will hospitalize him at work.
> 
> Send this guy your thoughts and prayers. Hopefully the kid will see veterinary care or surrender him to us.



I hope you feel better and sending prayers for that poor tort [TURTLE]


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Thanks guys! I am thankful, that is for sure! But I am very Christian, and I appreciate even the tiniest things God has afforded me. [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]

I'm feeling in tinsy bit better...at work, cleaning up the masacre from last nights emergency surgery...hit by car, died on table from severe internal bleeding. I'm so exhausted.

I can't wait until 1:00 (lunch [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES])


Thanks guys! I am thankful, that is for sure! But I am very Christian, and I appreciate even the tiniest things God has afforded me. [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]

I'm feeling in tinsy bit better...at work, cleaning up the masacre from last nights emergency surgery...hit by car, died on table from severe internal bleeding. I'm so exhausted.

I can't wait until 1:00 (lunch [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES])


----------



## Jacqui

I feel bad for the dog or cat or whatever it was that got hit. My heart goes out to the owners. Not going to be a happy Thanksgiving for them.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

One of my favorite cats, (Baxter) got beat up last night. He's got a bad leg bite and Karen had to take him to work with her this morning. Normally he stays out at night, everyone else stays in, but with this cold weather he's been coming in. Last night was warm, 30 so he yelled at me when I woke him up to come in and he made it clear, he was staying out. Hindsight and all that makes me bummed.

here he is in Ava's bed. He shows up to crawl in, and Ava gets up and gives him the bed. I'll keep you'all posted in how he's doing.


----------



## AZtortMom

Oh no! I hope he's going to be ok! [FLUSHED FACE]


----------



## Jacqui

Sulcata_Sandy said:


> Hopefully the kid will see veterinary care or surrender him to us.



Or perhaps the rescue will instead work with the child and help the child to get Vet treatment, proper education on the care, and help getting what the child needs to properly care for their pet. That way the child keeps the pet, the child learns, and the tortoise is given the help it needs. Sounds like a win win to me and perhaps the best thing all around. I hate to see a child forced to give up a pet.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Just off the phone with Karen. Outside thigh puncture and corresponding belly puncture. Both are very deep, for a cat. He can jump right now, so he'll likely stay at the clinic overnight. [CRYING CAT FACE]


----------



## AZtortMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Just off the phone with Karen. Outside thigh puncture and corresponding belly puncture. Both are very deep, for a cat. He can jump right now, so he'll likely stay at the clinic overnight. [CRYING CAT FACE]



Poor kitty [DISAPPOINTED FACE]


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hindsight and all that makes me bummed.



Hindsight is a wonderful thing, but remember you did what at the time seem right and what he wanted. Heck he could have stayed inside and still gotten hurt some how. Life is full of unknowns. The important thing is Karen is getting him the care he needs. He sure is a pretty fellow.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

He's a fun cat. Most cats are fakers. They get all purry and suck up to humans. Not so with Baxter. He'll start to purr and enjoy the cheek rubs, then he'll roll over, grab your hand, and bite it, making sure you understand he's done with you. He's great.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Just off the phone with Karen. Outside thigh puncture and corresponding belly puncture. Both are very deep, for a cat. He can jump right now, so he'll likely stay at the clinic overnight. [CRYING CAT FACE]



Makes me wonder what he tried doing that they know he can jump, made an escape try? Any idea what got Baxter?


----------



## sibi

Wonderful thing for who? The dead are dead and don't feel "wonderful" anymore...at least for now.


Cowboy_Ken said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Atleast your alive to "enjoy" the head cold/congestion, many folks no longer have that ability this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on your belief system, not feeling it is the most wonderful thing in the world.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Oops. I meant, â€œcan't" jump. When Karen let him in this morning, he couldn't jump up on the counter where the cat feeding station is. Is a fun series of photos of him;


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> He's a fun cat. Most cats are fakers. They get all purry and suck up to humans. Not so with Baxter. He'll start to purr and enjoy the cheek rubs, then he'll roll over, grab your hand, and bite it, making sure you understand he's done with you. He's great.



He sounds like a wonderful cat. Also a fiesty one that will not this get him down. He'll be home tomorrow and wanting to be outside the next night.


----------



## sibi

Aw Cowboy, I feel for Baxter. He looks adorable in Ava's bed. Reminds me of my kitty of years ago. Same coloring and stretches. Could he have been bitten by a bobcat?


----------



## Jacqui

Is Baxter the one this last week or so, who was wanting to climb the ladder with you and "help"?


----------



## sibi

I think he's still brave to climb a tall ladder with his injuries.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I think a bobcat would have done more damage. We think it's a feral cat that will be trapped, neutered, then brought back. We've seen it for a few months now and although Ava has chased it off the property, we don't encourage her to chase cats because we don't trust her ability to differentiate between ours and feral cats.


Jacqui, that was Rodeo. Sibi, the picture in the barn of Baxter going up the ladder is from this last summer.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> *  Good Morning!!!
> 
> 
> Here is to a terrific Tuesday for all of you! ​*



And NCIS is on tonight!!!


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Yay, I got out to lunch a bit early!!!! 
Been crazy at work. The hit by car last night was a dog, and they are upset. I feel so awful for them. It was a young couple with a kid...this was a working farm dog that herds sheep, helps with predators, etc. Ran under farm truck. It was lows speed, but still lacerated liver and lung lobe and dog bled out. We tried....three DVMs and myself monitoring and giving drugs/colloids/keeping blood pressure up. It was three long, tough hours in surgery.




Jacqui said:


> Sulcata_Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the kid will see veterinary care or surrender him to us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or perhaps the rescue will instead work with the child and help the child to get Vet treatment, proper education on the care, and help getting what the child needs to properly care for their pet. That way the child keeps the pet, the child learns, and the tortoise is given the help it needs. Sounds like a win win to me and perhaps the best thing all around. I hate to see a child forced to give up a pet.
Click to expand...


That is what she was trying to do. It sounds like the child doesn't want to do the work it will take, the parents don't want to spend the money on this "thing", and the mom is thinking if it died, the child might learn a lesson. So, the rescuer, who's very, very experienced, feels strongly the best for the Sulcata is get him out of there.


UPDATE ON SICK SULCATA!!!

I just got a text, the kid is almost in agreement to give him up. We have a ride for the Sully Thursday into Portland, and I'm to SE Portland for TDay. I'm so relieved....I already have a quarantine/hospital house set up for him, and a brand new PowerSun on the way (can you smell my credit card smoking???)


----------



## AZtortMom

Sulcata_Sandy said:


> Yay, I got out to lunch a bit early!!!!
> Been crazy at work. The hit by car last night was a dog, and they are upset. I feel so awful for them. It was a young couple with a kid...this was a working farm dog that herds sheep, helps with predators, etc. Ran under farm truck. It was lows speed, but still lacerated liver and lung lobe and dog bled out. We tried....three DVMs and myself monitoring and giving drugs/colloids/keeping blood pressure up. It was three long, tough hours in surgery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sulcata_Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the kid will see veterinary care or surrender him to us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or perhaps the rescue will instead work with the child and help the child to get Vet treatment, proper education on the care, and help getting what the child needs to properly care for their pet. That way the child keeps the pet, the child learns, and the tortoise is given the help it needs. Sounds like a win win to me and perhaps the best thing all around. I hate to see a child forced to give up a pet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is what she was trying to do. It sounds like the child doesn't want to do the work it will take, the parents don't want to spend the money on this "thing", and the mom is thinking if it died, the child might learn a lesson. So, the rescuer, who's very, very experienced, feels strongly the best for the Sulcata is get him out of there.
> 
> 
> UPDATE ON SICK SULCATA!!!
> 
> I just got a text, the kid is almost in agreement to give him up. We have a ride for the Sully Thursday into Portland, and I'm to SE Portland for TDay. I'm so relieved....I already have a quarantine/hospital house set up for him, and a brand new PowerSun on the way (can you smell my credit card smoking???)
Click to expand...





Yay! Happy for the tort! Happy tort dance


----------



## Jacqui

I thought it was very seasonal, Jeff is taking a load of cool whip to CA. Hard to imagine an entire semi load of it.


----------



## StarSapphire22

A whole semi-load of cool whip? hehe.

Taytertot and I had a wonderful anniversary celebration yesterday. We ate at Dave and Busters and played games and had a few drinks...we won a stuffed Pikachu with our tickets. The Doctor Who special was awesome! We ended up being on the road for about 8 hours yesterday and didn't get home until 4 AM...but it was totally worth it. 





Got up and cleaned out Littlefoot's enclosure today. His substrate was smelly, and moss was molding, and mushrooms were popping up like crazy in one corner. After a few days of spot cleaning, I said enough was enough, and scrubbed out and/or replaced most everything. I did less soil this time and more eco-earth, and tried a new kind of moss. It looks super pretty.  I'll put pics in his thread soon.


----------



## Jacqui

So what was the anniversary you celebrated?


----------



## StarSapphire22

3 years of being together!


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> 3 years of being together!



Something to celebrate indeed!! Congrats!!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Thank you! It's our last anniversary as an unmarried couple...we wanted to make sure we did something fun!


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



StarSapphire22 said:


> Thank you! It's our last anniversary as an unmarried couple...we wanted to make sure we did something fun!



How exciting!


I was out wearing my World Turtle Day tshirt, and these two little older ladies see me and start staring at me and whispering to each other... Ummm awkward!! I wanted to look over and go "I CAN SEE YOU TWO!". But since I was taught 'good' manners, I carried along and bought some more veggies for my shelled friends.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I've been absent for a few pages but updates: 

rats are doing well and growing like weeds, house is on it's way to being ours in 9 days, working on Thanksgiving meal planning between work (Open invite to any close since I'm cooking enough food for 8 for the two of us). 

Also, I got promoted at work! Not sure how long I want to continue being in retail but it's a raise and management type experience for the resume. 

I've been looking at various medical type fields, from radiology to nuclear medicine. Once we get the house I'm changing my residency and can look into schooling stuff more.


----------



## Jacqui

RosieRedfoot said:


> I've been absent for a few pages but updates:
> 
> rats are doing well and growing like weeds, house is on it's way to being ours in 9 days, working on Thanksgiving meal planning between work (Open invite to any close since I'm cooking enough food for 8 for the two of us).
> 
> Also, I got promoted at work! Not sure how long I want to continue being in retail but it's a raise and management type experience for the resume.
> 
> I've been looking at various medical type fields, from radiology to nuclear medicine. Once we get the house I'm changing my residency and can look into schooling stuff more.



Congrats on the promotion. What is your current residency? Sorta lost.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

State residency. Technically still Alaska but not valid as far as Alaska standards go. Didn't change it because I couldn't just for school in Washington to get cheaper tuition but have been in SC for like 2 years and am not valid for voting or anything in any of the three places I lived lol. Still have an Alaska drivers license because didn't want to have to re tag/license the car when I was in so many rentals. But no longer able to get the dividend check from Alaska oil money. But will change it soon now with having a permanent address and all.


----------



## Jacqui

ooookkkkkkkk.....


----------



## Yvonne G

Yeah...what she said!


----------



## Jacqui

Hey, Yvonne I had key lime pie for my supper. Thought about you.


----------



## Yvonne G

M-m-m-m...love that stuff.


----------



## Jacqui

Keeping fingers crossed that I may get to have lunch tomorrow with some silly ole man...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Keeping fingers crossed that I may get to have lunch tomorrow with some silly ole man...



Well I hope you do as well!!!! 
Baxter is home and seems fine and ornery as ever. He's used to being outside, and we're trying to keep him in the laundry room. His heated cat bed is in there and he should be fine but you know, cats, like kids, if you try to keep them in one spot, they've got to be in another. Karen gave him some medication that she applied to the inside of his ear. I'm not sure what it is but it was like a paste. I tried to hold him for that and he got very mad about it. We'd let him free in the house, but then it would be a challenge to keep him inside.


----------



## cemmons12

Hi everybody! Been off a few days so I wanted to pop on in and say hello to my friends! I hope each and everyone of you have a safe a happy thanksgiving!
Cooper, Ophelia, & Chris!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey you! Welcome back. A couple days? I'm thinking a couple weeksâ€¦


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Sick Sulcata update:
The family decided to keep him. I'm just praying my friend got enough into their heads to seek medical help for him. [PURPLE HEART]


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sulcata_Sandy said:


> Sick Sulcata update:
> The family decided to keep him. I'm just praying my friend got enough into their heads to seek medical help for him. [PURPLE HEART]



Do they have the info for the clinic you, â€œAva, SHUT UP!" work at?


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sulcata_Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sick Sulcata update:
> The family decided to keep him. I'm just praying my friend got enough into their heads to seek medical help for him. [PURPLE HEART]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do they have the info for the clinic you, â€œAva, SHUT UP!" work at?
Click to expand...


I think my info was passed on.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## T33's Torts

Oh no!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sandy, I may need to coordinate a â€œPilots for Pets" dealio with you from Southern California. Maybe email me the info ?


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Baxter is home and seems fine and ornery as ever. He's used to being outside, and we're trying to keep him in the laundry room. His heated cat bed is in there and he should be fine but you know, cats, like kids, if you try to keep them in one spot, they've got to be in another. Karen gave him some medication that she applied to the inside of his ear. I'm not sure what it is but it was like a paste. I tried to hold him for that and he got very mad about it. We'd let him free in the house, but then it would be a challenge to keep him inside.



I was hoping there would be an update when I got on this morning.  Sounding positive!!




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sandy, I may need to coordinate a â€œPilots for Pets" dealio with you from Southern California. Maybe email me the info ?



I was wondering if you were planning on driving down to get her.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Ken, I can probably get a ride from CA to k falls or Roseberg airport. 
I'm going to keep networking. More info at lunch.....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Awesome Sauce! Thanks. The local news station wants folks to send pictures of their fury friends to be aired on the morning news. Naturally, from me they got a picture of Little Ricky and my male pancake. They need to stop using discriminatory statements. â€œFury" indeed!


----------



## AZtortMom

cemmons12 said:


> Hi everybody! Been off a few days so I wanted to pop on in and say hello to my friends! I hope each and everyone of you have a safe a happy thanksgiving!
> Cooper, Ophelia, & Chris!



You guys have a safe a great thanksgiving!


----------



## T33's Torts

The cold is stressing me out! Lack f heat, rain, soil drainage oh my!! Its going to get cloudy soon so this will be the last OUTDOOR soak for a while... I gave Shelly, my first ever, elderly tort a soak as well, in a pot drain catcher. She soaks every other week during winter, but she was up and active today so why not!? My 4 sulcatas (all rescues) got a nice long soak and a free-run on the grass.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We've been having 25-30 at night for the last week or so. The big kids stay in the heated shed, then poke their heads out to check the outdoor weather. Once they feel it's gotten warm enough, (40) they come out, graze, go in heat up, then start small over again 3-4 times a day. It's pretty funny to see a head sticking out of the door flaps looking around.


----------



## sibi

I bought a bucket heater. It looks like a cylinder rod with a cord. This way I can soak the torts inside their pens. I get a bucket of water, bring it inside, get the heater, and when it reaches 90 decrees, I pour it in their soak pan, and walla, they stay warm and cozy. When they finish, I dump the water outside. No more cold showers

I'm really beginning to feel like a farmer of livestock!


----------



## T33's Torts

Geez cowboy! Its about 48 at night, here.


----------



## Barista5261

Hello all! 

Forum noobie here. I posted an intro thread, that was probably waaaaay too long. Sorry about that. I get carried away too easily. 

I love this thread [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES] and reading about the chili nachos made me really hungry.


----------



## AZtortMom

Barista5261 said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Forum noobie here. I posted an intro thread, that was probably waaaaay too long. Sorry about that. I get carried away too easily.
> 
> I love this thread [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES] and reading about the chili nachos made me really hungry.



Hi and welcome


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tffnytorts said:


> Geez cowboy! Its about 48 at night, here.



The best is when they go out while it's raining. Keep in mind though, they always have their heated house available should they feel the need. These big guys are huge heat sinks that hold the heat for quite awhile.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Barista5261 said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Forum noobie here. I posted an intro thread, that was probably waaaaay too long. Sorry about that. I get carried away too easily.
> 
> I love this thread [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES] and reading about the chili nachos made me really hungry.



Hiiiiii!! I didn't see your post. I'll look for it!


----------



## Jacqui

Barista5261 said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Forum noobie here. I posted an intro thread, that was probably waaaaay too long. Sorry about that. I get carried away too easily.
> 
> I love this thread [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES] and reading about the chili nachos made me really hungry.



Hi! and welcome to the chat thread!

It was only 7 here last night...

Ken, any update on Baxter tonight?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Baxter seems fine. I'd like to say he's full of **** and vinegar, but while straightening up the house today, I kept finding places he had SPRAYED last night. I'm talking all over, from kitchen to livingroom. He was not happy locked in the house.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Baxter seems fine. I'd like to say he's full of **** and vinegar, but while straightening up the house today, I kept finding places he had SPRAYED last night. I'm talking all over, from kitchen to livingroom. He was not happy locked in the house.



Well I am glad to hear that, not the spraying part but that he is up and about.


----------



## AZtortMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Baxter seems fine. I'd like to say he's full of **** and vinegar, but while straightening up the house today, I kept finding places he had SPRAYED last night. I'm talking all over, from kitchen to livingroom. He was not happy locked in the house.



I'm glad to hear he is back to his old self [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]


----------



## StarSapphire22

I am working on a letter to send to the higher-ups at work about improving the diet of the tortoises in our stores. My brain hurts.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Well done you!!!


Look what I just got delivered;


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> I am working on a letter to send to the higher-ups at work about improving the diet of the tortoises in our stores. My brain hurts.



I hope it makes an impact.


Ken, is it a calendar?


----------



## Barista5261

I have to be up for work at 4:30am, but something tells me I will be up all night reading every thread on this forum and spamming half of them since I finally registered and can post replies now [FACE WITH STUCK-OUT TONGUE AND WINKING EYE]


----------



## AZtortMom

Barista5261 said:


> I have to be up for work at 4:30am, but something tells me I will be up all night reading every thread on this forum and spamming half of them since I finally registered and can post replies now [FACE WITH STUCK-OUT TONGUE AND WINKING EYE]



An early bird like me I get up at 230 am for my job [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> StarSapphire22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am working on a letter to send to the higher-ups at work about improving the diet of the tortoises in our stores. My brain hurts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it makes an impact.
> 
> 
> Ken, is it a calendar?
Click to expand...




Not a calendar, but a notice I received in my email.


----------



## Barista5261

AZtortMom said:


> Barista5261 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to be up for work at 4:30am, but something tells me I will be up all night reading every thread on this forum and spamming half of them since I finally registered and can post replies now [FACE WITH STUCK-OUT TONGUE AND WINKING EYE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An early bird like me I get up at 230 am for my job [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]
Click to expand...


Yep, I normally need to be at work at 4:30am, but we have shorter hours tomorrow at the store because of Turkey Day. But hey, a normal 8 hour work day is over by 1pm!


----------



## AZtortMom

Barista5261 said:


> AZtortMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barista5261 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to be up for work at 4:30am, but something tells me I will be up all night reading every thread on this forum and spamming half of them since I finally registered and can post replies now [FACE WITH STUCK-OUT TONGUE AND WINKING EYE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An early bird like me I get up at 230 am for my job [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, I normally need to be at work at 4:30am, but we have shorter hours tomorrow at the store because of Turkey Day. But hey, a normal 8 hour work day is over by 1pm!
Click to expand...


I hear ya! I'm glad when my work day is over early too. [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES] I have off tomorrow tho, so that's nice [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## Yvonne G

What kind of work do you do, Amy?

Neener, neener, neener!!! I'm retired!!

But I spent many, many years having to work every holiday. When I first started out, I was a telephone operator for AT&T and Mother's Day was the absolutely worst hol to work. You can't imagine the number of folks placing a *collect* call to their Mother.

Now each holiday is just like every other day in the week...poop detail...feeding detail, and this time of year...raking leaves detail! But I am cooking a turkey. I just love the way the house smells when a turkey is in the oven.


----------



## Barista5261

I work for Starbucks [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH] I caffeinate the masses. My store normally opens at 5am, but 5:30am tomorrow because of the holiday. Gonna be soooooooo busy. But hey, job security, right? Plus time and a half! 

I just realized I get paid on Black Friday. This is gonna be dangerous. [FLUSHED FACE]


----------



## AZtortMom

Barista5261 said:


> I work for Starbucks [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH] I caffeinate the masses. My store normally opens at 5am, but 5:30am tomorrow because of the holiday. Gonna be soooooooo busy. But hey, job security, right? Plus time and a half!
> 
> I just realized I get paid on Black Friday. This is gonna be dangerous. [FLUSHED FACE]



Very nice [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH] I bet you get to meet a lot of neat people


----------



## Barista5261

Yep, all sorts of every kind of person/personality out there [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH] very cool.


----------



## Yvonne G

I've never developed a taste for coffee.


----------



## Jacqui

I used to work overnights, but these days the sun goes down and so do I. 




Yvonne G said:


> I've never developed a taste for coffee.



If only it would taste as good as it smells.


----------



## T33's Torts

I go only for hot chocolate


----------



## AZtortMom

I love hot chocolate too


----------



## Yvonne G

Yeah, my daughter tells me their chocolate is to die for. But I just can't see paying that much for a cup of anything.


----------



## Jacqui

Is their hot chocolate worth the price?




Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, my daughter tells me their chocolate is to die for. But I just can't see paying that much for a cup of anything.



Well I guess I sorta got my answer.


----------



## Barista5261

The hot chocolate is rich. If you don't like how any drink, not just the lattes, are made, you can change the ingredients (like less pumps of syrups, type of milk, etc.) I don't wanna sound biased, but I think it is worth the price because we use really good dark chocolate syrup, plus you can change anything you want about the drink.


----------



## StarSapphire22

I think I have finished my letter. I would really appreciate proofreaders!!! Let me know if you would like to look it over.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

StarSapphire22 said:


> I think I have finished my letter. I would really appreciate proofreaders!!! Let me know if you would like to look it over.



Post it here!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Barista5261 said:


> The hot chocolate is rich. If you don't like how any drink, not just the lattes, are made, you can change the ingredients (like less pumps of syrups, type of milk, etc.) I don't wanna sound biased, but I think it is worth the price because we use really good dark chocolate syrup, plus you can change anything you want about the drink.



Except don't you have to have the drink before? Or can I say I don't like this, please add more milk or whatever? Then will they let me keep experimenting?


----------



## Barista5261

Jacqui said:


> Barista5261 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The hot chocolate is rich. If you don't like how any drink, not just the lattes, are made, you can change the ingredients (like less pumps of syrups, type of milk, etc.) I don't wanna sound biased, but I think it is worth the price because we use really good dark chocolate syrup, plus you can change anything you want about the drink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except don't you have to have the drink before? Or can I say I don't like this, please add more milk or whatever? Then will they let me keep experimenting?
Click to expand...


Nope, we want every single person to leave happy with the drink they purchased, even if we had to experiment to get it just right for you. We know there are Starbucks noobies and that our menu can be a tad overwhelming. Please don't be afraid to tell them that this is the first time you've had a drink and that you don't like it. The barista should ask you what else you'd like to try and not charge you for it. If they do, tell me and I will smack them.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Hrm, it's not letting me attach the document. I'll copy and paste...hopefully the formatting doesn't get too screwy and the pictures will come through. :/



> To whom it may concern:
> 
> I am writing regarding the diet guidelines for tortoises in our stores. As an employee and owner of a tortoise myself, I am very disappointed in our dietary standards for the tortoises we sell. Not only is it not the most biologically appropriate, many of the things we feed are toxic/dangerous and customers who see what we are feeding these tortoises may decide to follow our example and cause long-term health problems for their pets due to poor nutrition and chemical compounds in some of these foods interfering with necessary bodily processes.
> Our store feeds our tortoises as follows:
> -1 leafy green (either romaine lettuce or kale), chopped
> -A handful of thawed frozen vegetable mixes (commonly consisting of broccoli, cauliflower, carrots, peas, green beans, and corn - though we are instructed to pick out the corn), chopped
> -A drizzle of "any orange babyfood" (so squash, pumpkin, carrots)
> -Timothy hay sprinkled over the top
> -The "fruity pebbles" dry pellets are also always available for the tortoises to munch.
> 
> When I asked who developed the "menu," I was told it was our Animal Care and Services Manager; this implies that it's not just our store's employees who are misinformed, but at minimum our whole region. And then I spoke to fellow hobbyists located across the country, who all reported similar situations, implying that this is a company-wide issue.
> I have attached screenshots here of the things we commonly feed our store's tortoises (and their general nutritional analyses for tortoises) from a well-respected online resource, http://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/. As you can see below, many of the foods commonly fed to our tortoises are NOT good for them, or are fed in amounts that make them no longer a healthy choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with feeding tortoises in captivity is that it's hard to replicate the variety of items they get in their naturally wide-ranging habitats, which can lead to nutrional imbalances. The other is that they mainly eat broadleafed weeds, the occasional grass (though that is less common with the medditerranean species and tropicals like redfoots), maybe a random slug or something like a wild carrot or fallen berry; a Russian tortoise is highly unlikely to find a vegetable like broccoli growing in the wild...it's the leafy things they need to be eating, with maybe a veggie treat as 10% or less of their diet. Which means, unfortunately, short of growing your own weeds, it's hard to create a truly biologically appropriate diet...Especially as a company who has to do so on a large scale, I get it! But their are store-bought alternatives that are MUCH better than what we are providing.
> 
> I brought up some of my concerns to my CADM at an aquatics/companion animals department meeting we recently had, but was told that they couldn't afford to make any changes with the money given to them by the company, and that the dietary guidelines were ones set by the company that we had to follow. I'd like to propose a more nutritionally appropriate diet that will ALSO be easier on the company checkbook.
> Currently, when an employee makes a trip to the grocery store for our animals, they come back with:
> -1 bunch or romaine -$1.88
> -1 bunch of kale - $1.88
> -1 bag of frozen vegetables - about $1.00-$2.00
> -Baby food - about $1.00.
> 
> So let's say that after tax, on average, we are spending about $6.00-$7.00 each trip on groceries for the tortoises. But the thing is, that $1.00-$2.00 we're spending on the frozen veggies is mostly wasted! The tortoises tend to pick around them, only eating a few bites of them, if any at all, and when it's about 1/2 of the mixture, it's turning them off the lettuces and food they should be eating (wasting even MORE money), because to them the whole things smells like food they don't want to eat and instinctively know they shouldn't be eating. Many nights I have taken away plates of "salad" that have hardly been touched, even with 2-4 tortoises in the habitat. Tortoises eat a LOT - this isn't normal behavior! We could instead be spending our money this way, and providing a much more biologically appropriate diet at a lower cost:
> -1 box/bag of Spring Mix salad blend* - about $3.00-$3.50
> -1 bunch of another leafy green, changed weekly for variety - $1.88
> -This could be Romaine Lettuce, Kale, Raddichio, Mustard/Collard Greens, Dandelion Leaves, etc.
> 
> *Standard Spring Mix Salad blends usually include: Baby lettuces (baby green romaine lettuce and red romaine lettuce, tango lettuce, baby green oak lettuce and red oak lettuce, lolla rosa, baby green leaf lettuce and red leaf lettuce, baby green butter lettuce and red butter lettuce), baby greens (red swiss chard, mizuna, tatsoi, baby spinach, arugula), frisee and raddichio.
> This would give us about the same amount of food, that is more biologically appropriate and much more varied in nutritional quality, easier for them to digest, and at the cost of about $6.00/trip, with less wasting of food.
> 
> Finally, I suggest switching from the "fruity pebbles" (which are widely disregarded throughout the chelonian community for their lack of real nutritional value) to Mazuri Tortoise Diet. Once again, this is an opportunity for Petco to reinvest money that is currently being wasted. We sell about 6 oz. of this food for about $8.00 retail, and a pound of Mazuri for about $13.00 retail. It therefore seems logical to me, that this savings would also apply to buying from suppliers for store use as well. The pellets we currently feed are never touched. I have never seen a tortoise even remotely seem interested in them. However, Mazuri is one of the few companies who seem to have gotten it right with prepared tortoise chow. Quality ingredients, balanced nutrition, and most tortoises really enjoy the taste! Spritzed a few times with water to soften them up, they go over well with the tortoises...dry pellets of any kind can be hard for them to eat and digest. Once again, Petco provides better nutrition, and has healthier animals, for a lower cost.
> 
> We're a business, I get it! Obviously produce prices will change around the country, but you should find similar savings in just about every market. Not only will this save the company money during the grocery trips each store must make, but it will also help the employees keep animals healthy in store and be able to educate customers on providing a healthy diet. Healthy animals who are receiving proper nutrition means they are less likely to become ill or even die, meaning less veterinary costs and financial losses for the company as well, either while the animals are in the store or from incurring less returns during the 15-day warranty period. It also means happier customers who feel they can trust in our company to provide quality service and products for their pets, and are more likely to return to our stores.
> 
> Thank you for your time and consideration,
> Jessica




Meh, formatting is only a little screwy. You guys get the idea.  Pictures didn't come through, but they are just screenshots from tortoisetable of broccoli, cauliflower, green beans, peas, kale, and romaine.


Oh noes, I killed chat.


----------



## Kerryann

Happy thanksgivukkah!!!
I rushed home and got all the decorations out, made dinner, and gave the hens and bets a piece of punkin each


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

You might be a redneck if, your kittens favorite fort is an empty box of Coors stuffed with newspaper.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> Is their hot chocolate worth the price?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yvonne G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, my daughter tells me their chocolate is to die for. But I just can't see paying that much for a cup of anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I guess I sorta got my answer.
Click to expand...




YES! Its soooooo good! I wish I could could, perhaps fill a swimming pool, and stick a straw into it and just, you know.
Its actually not that pricey.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yet filling a swimming pool would probably be a little spendy.




StarSapphire22 said:


> Hrm, it's not letting me attach the document. I'll copy and paste...hopefully the formatting doesn't get too screwy and the pictures will come through. :/



I will diligently read this essay Thursday morning.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yet filling a swimming pool would probably be a little spendy.



Unfortunately so. Why do you think I haven't done it yet!???  Nahhh... I'm not insane.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Poor Karen. She was commenting about how cold it was outside, so her ever helpful husband,(who will remain nameless) pointed out that it was warmer out in the tortoise shed than in our house. Wow. Maybe think before you speak dude.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Poor Karen. She was commenting about how cold it was outside, so her ever helpful husband,(who will remain nameless) pointed out that it was warmer out in the tortoise shed than in our house. Wow. Maybe think before you speak dude.



Oh my god!!! I'm laughing so hard!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

As everyone runs from one house to another, please, please be careful. After all, I'll be out on the road as well! Hope everyone has a great time with friends, family, or tortoises.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi Jessica:

I applaud your intention to try to get the corp. to change its tortoise-feeding dictum. 

I feel your letter (email?) is too long. You don't want to lose their interest in what you have to say. Try to be more concise. Get the important facts in there, but shorten it up. The people you're trying to reach think they're too busy to read these long, drawn out missives, so tell them what you want them to hear quickly and concisely.


----------



## sibi

Good morning crew!! Cowboy, did you sleep in the dog house? Is it heated too? Man, you really put your foot in your mouth


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I got to sleep in the house. 
Although someone did get up too early;
IMG_1685.JPG


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Thanksgiving everyone


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone



The same to you also! Is there a turkey in your oven filling the air with an awesome smell?


----------



## sibi

Nope. My hubby is a Vegan, and my mil received a pkg of fresh Maryland crabs. So, that's what we're having today

Cowboy, that veggie platter looks great! Tell Karen she did a great job


----------



## Jacqui

Sounds like your having a crabby Thanksgiving Sibi.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



sibi said:


> Nope. My hubby is a Vegan, and my mil received a pkg of fresh Maryland crabs. So, that's what we're having today
> 
> Cowboy, that veggie platter looks great! Tell Karen she did a great job



Crab!?! Lucky duckies! Our turkey goes in at 1. We're also deep frying one this year! My mom and grandma are well know over cookers! Two GIGANTIC birds is 52lbs! AND THERE'S ONLY 10 OF US!!! Oh my. I wish torts could eat turkey...


----------



## Jacqui

Turkey is just about the best leftover to have! Mmmm mmmmm just thinking about a turkey sandwhich or turkey stuff is making me hungry.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> AZtortMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same to you also! Is there a turkey in your oven filling the air with an awesome smell?
Click to expand...


Nope. The boyfriend is working and we are in the middle of a kitchen remodel so no oven


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> Turkey is just about the best leftover to have! Mmmm mmmmm just thinking about a turkey sandwhich or turkey stuff is making me hungry.



We'll have left overs for months!


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey is just about the best leftover to have! Mmmm mmmmm just thinking about a turkey sandwhich or turkey stuff is making me hungry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll have left overs for months!
Click to expand...


 You could be so lucky! 




AZtortMom said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZtortMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same to you also! Is there a turkey in your oven filling the air with an awesome smell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. The boyfriend is working and we are in the middle of a kitchen remodel so no oven ðŸ˜•
Click to expand...


Time for the electric roaster!


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey is just about the best leftover to have! Mmmm mmmmm just thinking about a turkey sandwhich or turkey stuff is making me hungry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll have left overs for months!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You could be so lucky!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZtortMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZtortMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving everyone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same to you also! Is there a turkey in your oven filling the air with an awesome smell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. The boyfriend is working and we are in the middle of a kitchen remodel so no oven
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Time for the electric roaster!
Click to expand...




I think I might be able to talk him into BBQ or deep frying it next year [FACE SAVOURING DELICIOUS FOOD]


----------



## Jacqui

BBQ the turkey or something else? I haven't had a fryer one yet. I am not sure if I would like it or not. I think part of why a turkey is so good is the awesome smell.


----------



## T33's Torts

Today turned out to be so beautiful! Nice and clear! My little babies (sullies) are not soakinh today, because I can't put them in their soaking sink. (My dad is here and he's a clean freak... torts in sinks are a massive no-no)


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> BBQ the turkey or something else? I haven't had a fryer one yet. I am not sure if I would like it or not. I think part of why a turkey is so good is the awesome smell.



I have to admit it is different, but it still smells fantastic . When done right, the meat melts in your mouth. However, I do love me a traditional bird 




tffnytorts said:


> Today turned out to be so beautiful! Nice and clear! My little babies (sullies) are not soakinh today, because I can't put them in their soaking sink. (My dad is here and he's a clean freak... torts in sinks are a massive no-no)



It is a beautiful day here too . I can only image the look on your Dad's face seeing the babies swimming in the sink


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> Today turned out to be so beautiful! Nice and clear! My little babies (sullies) are not soakinh today, because I can't put them in their soaking sink. (My dad is here and he's a clean freak... torts in sinks are a massive no-no)



I think I like your dad!  I am NOT a clean freak, but having tortoises even in the kitchen brings out my yuck factor.  It's just one of my things, sorry.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today turned out to be so beautiful! Nice and clear! My little babies (sullies) are not soakinh today, because I can't put them in their soaking sink. (My dad is here and he's a clean freak... torts in sinks are a massive no-no)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I like your dad!  I am NOT a clean freak, but having tortoises even in the kitchen brings out my yuck factor.  It's just one of my things, sorry.
Click to expand...


My babies like TV too much to be in the kitchen


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AZtortMom said:


> Football is on and what do you have them watching?


----------



## sibi

Yout pic is so funny. Your tort looks like he'll be the turkey tonight Lol


AZtortMom said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today turned out to be so beautiful! Nice and clear! My little babies (sullies) are not soakinh today, because I can't put them in their soaking sink. (My dad is here and he's a clean freak... torts in sinks are a massive no-no)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I like your dad!  I am NOT a clean freak, but having tortoises even in the kitchen brings out my yuck factor.  It's just one of my things, sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My babies like TV too much to be in the kitchen
Click to expand...



But, it's gonna be a gooood crabby Thanksgiving  It is cold here in Florida! Last night it was 29F , no kidding. Everyone is hunkered down , even my dog is freezing his n*** off. Of course, they shaved all his hair off because the nut kept rubbing his hair on the carpet as if it were catnip and his hair got all matted. Now, it's winter and he has no coat=/ bless his little heart.


Jacqui said:


> Sounds like your having a crabby Thanksgiving Sibi.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today turned out to be so beautiful! Nice and clear! My little babies (sullies) are not soakinh today, because I can't put them in their soaking sink. (My dad is here and he's a clean freak... torts in sinks are a massive no-no)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I like your dad!  I am NOT a clean freak, but having tortoises even in the kitchen brings out my yuck factor.  It's just one of my things, sorry.
Click to expand...


Hahaha!




AZtortMom said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today turned out to be so beautiful! Nice and clear! My little babies (sullies) are not soakinh today, because I can't put them in their soaking sink. (My dad is here and he's a clean freak... torts in sinks are a massive no-no)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I like your dad!  I am NOT a clean freak, but having tortoises even in the kitchen brings out my yuck factor.  It's just one of my things, sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My babies like TV too much to be in the kitchen
Click to expand...


Awww!




tffnytorts said:


> Today turned out to be so beautiful! Nice and clear! My little babies (sullies) are not soakinh today, because I can't put them in their soaking sink. (My dad is here and he's a clean freak... torts in sinks are a massive no-no)



It is a beautiful day here too . I can only image the look on your Dad's face seeing the babies swimming in the sink 
[/quote]

He was almost hyperventilating last time! It's to cold to soak outside, so double long one tomorrow!


----------



## AZtortMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> AZtortMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Football is on and what do you have them watching?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were watching Grand Trano, but they like football. Their happy butts are outside getting some sun now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yout pic is so funny. Your tort looks like he'll be the turkey tonight Lol
> 
> 
> AZtortMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today turned out to be so beautiful! Nice and clear! My little babies (sullies) are not soakinh today, because I can't put them in their soaking sink. (My dad is here and he's a clean freak... torts in sinks are a massive no-no)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think I like your dad!  I am NOT a clean freak, but having tortoises even in the kitchen brings out my yuck factor.  It's just one of my things, sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My babies like TV too much to be in the kitchen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But, it's gonna be a gooood crabby Thanksgiving  It is cold here in Florida! Last night it was 29F , no kidding. Everyone is hunkered down , even my dog is freezing his n*** off. Of course, they shaved all his hair off because the nut kept rubbing his hair on the carpet as if it were catnip and his hair got all matted. Now, it's winter and he has no coat=/ bless his little heart.
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like your having a crabby Thanksgiving Sibi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great pic if them for sure [FACE SAVOURING DELICIOUS FOOD]
Click to expand...


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I made a turkey in our crappy oven:




With homemade stuffing and giblet gravy and garlic mashed potatoes. Also made rolls and sweet potato casserole and macaroon apple pie (from yesterday). So full!







Sweet potato casserole with crunchy brown sugar candied pecan topping. Best sweet potatoes I've ever had! 









Apple pie


----------



## AZtortMom

Yummy!


----------



## Yvonne G

I didn't make a great big meal like Kim did, but I did cook a turkey...well the breast anyway. I bought a Butterball breast. Made mashed potatoes and gravy with stuffing and cranberry sauce. I ate too much. Groan!


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

I am SOOOOOOOOO thankful to be back home with my tortoises and Basenjis.
Family girl I am NOT! At least my father thinks the tortoises are fun. The rest of mine family doesn't understand me at all, so it's always so awkward.

Did everyone else have an ok time?


----------



## AZtortMom

I had a pretty good day [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH] we had a very quiet day at home just the two us. (After Randy got home from work)We didn't have to cook for anyone and the neighbors brought us a bunch of food and it was delicious [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Don't say it's warmer, Don't say it's warmer!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

Ugh! I ate tooooo much! And we haven't even had pie! My mom and grandma made 8 pies!!!! Oh my god I'm gonna die..




Sulcata_Sandy said:


> I am SOOOOOOOOO thankful to be back home with my tortoises and Basenjis.
> Family girl I am NOT! At least my father thinks the tortoises are fun. The rest of mine family doesn't understand me at all, so it's always so awkward.
> 
> Did everyone else have an ok time?



Awww... my dad is 'okay' with them.
... my mom is so clueless... she's like "Can we ride them when they get big?"


----------



## Elohi

Happy Thanksgiving all. I. AM. STUFFED...again. Lol



Thought I'd share the cutest picture!
My youngest has a blast running around outside and visiting family.


----------



## Jacqui

She just has the cutest face!

I am not stuffed, but nicely filled. I was not planning on today being a great day, but it ended up being pretty darn good. We are having our family Thanksgiving Sunday (because the youngest wanted to spend the day at his gf's family bash). Jeff ended up having a repower load, so he traded with the driver in Cheyenne, WY and came back through NE. So we met for supper. He, his student, my oldest son, one of my daughters, and I met at Golden Corral. I don't get much time with my eldest, as he works two jobs, so this was a special treat for me. It was so great because I couldn't leave a message on his phone (it was full), so went to where he was working. He was just getting off (talk about perfect timing) with no plans for the night. 

Sounds like we all had pretty darn good days!


----------



## sibi

I had a relaxing day and ate my blue crabs from Baltimore. Didn't stuff myself, and didn't even have dessert, which is probably why I'm still hungry I made Tofurkey for my vegetarian husband, and I'm feeling rested. Oh, and Beasty Boy, who had been sick and staying inside the house so I can keep an eye out for him, almost burned down my house! He was loose in the bedroom, and tips over the sun light and che duo which I had on so he could get some uvb and warmth, and burned two big holes in the carpet. It was a good thing I went in to check on him otherwise, there would have been a fire. Oh, well, he goes back to his pen tomorrow. He's getting too big and destructive to be inside. I can't wait for winter to be over so he could get back outside. It's gonna be a long winter, I fear.


----------



## lisa127

I hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving! 

I enjoyed it very much this year. My siblings and their SO's were there and my nephews and niece. Along with my husband and two daughters, my mom, and one of my uncle's. It was nice having him there for the second year in a row. Out of all of my dad's brothers, this one is the most like my dad. My dad passed away 17 years ago, and having my uncle there today was like having a piece of my dad there.


----------



## StarSapphire22

2 thanksgivings today. I am gonna explode. Uffda!

Hope everyone had a nice day with their families.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Poor Karen. She was commenting about how cold it was outside, so her ever helpful husband,(who will remain nameless) pointed out that it was warmer out in the tortoise shed than in our house. Wow. Maybe think before you speak dude.



Did she beat you in your sleep?


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



lisa127 said:


> I hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving!
> 
> I enjoyed it very much this year. My siblings and their SO's were there and my nephews and niece. Along with my husband and two daughters, my mom, and one of my uncle's. It was nice having him there for the second year in a row. Out of all of my dad's brothers, this one is the most like my dad. My dad passed away 17 years ago, and having my uncle there today was like having a piece of my dad there.



I'm sorry about your dad.. is your other daughter a redhead as well as the other you mentioned on another thread?


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> I got to sleep in the house.
> Although someone did get up too early;
> IMG_1685.JPG





That ifs so freaking cute




Yvonne G said:


> Hi Jessica:
> 
> I applaud your intention to try to get the corp. to change its tortoise-feeding dictum.
> 
> I feel your letter (email?) is too long. You don't want to lose their interest in what you have to say. Try to be more concise. Get the important facts in there, but shorten it up. The people you're trying to reach think they're too busy to read these long, drawn out missives, so tell them what you want them to hear quickly and concisely.



You are right. Management types want executive summaries and concise information.




AZtortMom said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today turned out to be so beautiful! Nice and clear! My little babies (sullies) are not soakinh today, because I can't put them in their soaking sink. (My dad is here and he's a clean freak... torts in sinks are a massive no-no)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I like your dad!  I am NOT a clean freak, but having tortoises even in the kitchen brings out my yuck factor.  It's just one of my things, sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My babies like TV too much to be in the kitchen
Click to expand...

That pic is so cute.
Mine never take their eyes off me. They are always awaiting a snack.




Yvonne G said:


> I didn't make a great big meal like Kim did, but I did cook a turkey...well the breast anyway. I bought a Butterball breast. Made mashed potatoes and gravy with stuffing and cranberry sauce. I ate too much. Groan!



I made vegan field roast, corn bread stuffing, green bean casserole, mashed potatoes, garlic stuffed challah bread, acorn squash, sweet potato pie, pumpkin pie, and I made beer bread with cheese dip for an appetizer. My Mom brought turkey, stuffing, chocolate pie, apple pie, and cheesy garlic bread.
So I'm feeling and looking like I'm pregnant with a food baby. My stomach was so huge today that my belly button liked like a smiley face.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann said:


> She likely did. I always wake up sore wondering how a person can screw up sleeping enough that they end up injured.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I worked the service desk from 7:45pm till 1am and then go back tomorrow from 10am till 6:30. At least time flies when it's busy. It's 30 degrees so I had to scrape ice off my car for once here! A bunch of people were sitting around like what do I do to get it off? I was like, defrost on high and an ice scraper and patience. Or do as I did and scrape a view hole and drive off with the windows down to avoid fogging up and having to wait lol.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

With so many people still feeling the effects of hard times, it kills me when the news suggests using a credit card as an ice scraper. I always think they're missing their target audience.


----------



## StarSapphire22

We put up the TinyNerdTree tonight. Lotsa fun.  Some day we will be able to fit/afford a bigger tree, but for now it's just a little 2-footer.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> She likely did. I always wake up sore wondering how a person can screw up sleeping enough that they end up injured.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!! Yeah...
> 
> 
> *not laughing at your sore-ness
Click to expand...


----------



## lisa127

tffnytorts said:


> lisa127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving!
> 
> I enjoyed it very much this year. My siblings and their SO's were there and my nephews and niece. Along with my husband and two daughters, my mom, and one of my uncle's. It was nice having him there for the second year in a row. Out of all of my dad's brothers, this one is the most like my dad. My dad passed away 17 years ago, and having my uncle there today was like having a piece of my dad there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry about your dad.. is your other daughter a redhead as well as the other you mentioned on another thread?
Click to expand...


Thank you. No, my other daughter is not a redhead. I am Sicilian-Italian, and my other daughter got the olive skintone and brunette hair.


----------



## Jacqui

*Good morning!!​*
Oh Sibi, your lucky it was only the carpet! 

Ken, how is Baxter doing?

KerryAnn I put on ten pounds just reading what you made. 

Kim, you do know you can get a ticket, if you don't have the windows cleaned off. My daughter did something a lot like you did and got one.


----------



## Barista5261

StarSapphire22 said:


> We put up the TinyNerdTree tonight. Lotsa fun.  Some day we will be able to fit/afford a bigger tree, but for now it's just a little 2-footer.



I freaking love your tree ornaments! And the Tardis next to it! 

I am gonna go out later today and get a little Charlie Brown-esque tree and put all my Star Wars ornaments on it [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES] [CHRISTMAS TREE]


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yesturday, on our way to dinner at my sister inlaws house, we saw this Christmas tree harvesting operation going on. In joy your trees folks.


----------



## Yvonne G

I think I have a touch of agoraphobia, as I really hate, and feel quite uncomfortable, in crowds.

I live about 5 miles out of town, so I try to limit my trips into town, bunching all my errands into one trip a week. It so happens that Fridays are my day for going to pick up my mail at the P.O., buying tortoise food at Smart & Final, cat and dog food at Petsmart, then grocery shopping for me. Did you hear me? I said FRIDAY. Do you all know what today is? 

*BLACK FRIDAY!!!*​
And I have to go into town! Woe is me. Oh lordy, lordy!!


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yesturday, on our way to dinner at my sister inlaws house, we saw this Christmas tree harvesting operation going on. In joy your trees folks.



Yesterday, as I stopped into the grocery store my son was working at, I stopped to check out their Christmas trees and wreaths. I was blown away at the high costs. Trees were $40 and up, wreaths were like $15 and up.




Yvonne G said:


> I think I have a touch of agoraphobia, as I really hate, and feel quite uncomfortable, in crowds.
> 
> I live about 5 miles out of town, so I try to limit my trips into town, bunching all my errands into one trip a week. It so happens that Fridays are my day for going to pick up my mail at the P.O., buying tortoise food at Smart & Final, cat and dog food at Petsmart, then grocery shopping for me. Did you hear me? I said FRIDAY. Do you all know what today is?
> 
> *BLACK FRIDAY!!!*​
> And I have to go into town! Woe is me. Oh lordy, lordy!!



Atleast the crowds will be much smaller by the time you get out there. Next year you could go with preplanning and change your shopping day.  Have fun!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Trees were $40 and up, wreaths were like $15 and up.



Well it's not cheap to give them helicopter rides after killing them while they are young.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trees were $40 and up, wreaths were like $15 and up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well it's not cheap to give them helicopter rides after killing them while they are young.
Click to expand...


That's true.


----------



## T33's Torts

New house, and part of our living room has a ridiculously high celine. I'm thinking. 12-15 footer? Hopefully I ban her one cheap at a small lot somewhere


New house, and part of our living room has a ridiculously high celine. I'm thinking. 12-15 footer? Hopefully I can her one cheap at a small lot somewhere


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tffnytorts said:


> New house, and part of our living room has a ridiculously high celine. I'm thinking. 12-15 footer? Hopefully I ban her one cheap at a small lot somewhere
> 
> 
> New house, and part of our living room has a ridiculously high celine. I'm thinking. 12-15 footer? Hopefully I can her one cheap at a small lot somewhere





Ok, I get that your new house has a ridiculously high ceiling, possibly 12'-15' high. As for, â€œHopefully I can her one cheap at a small lot somewhere" I've no idea. Too early for spiked eggnog I'm thinking...


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> New house, and part of our living room has a ridiculously high celine. I'm thinking. 12-15 footer? Hopefully I ban her one cheap at a small lot somewhere
> 
> 
> New house, and part of our living room has a ridiculously high celine. I'm thinking. 12-15 footer? Hopefully I can her one cheap at a small lot somewhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I get that your new house has a ridiculously high ceiling, possibly 12'-15' high. As for, â€œHopefully I can her one cheap at a small lot somewhere" I've no idea. Too early for spiked eggnog I'm thinking...
Click to expand...




I think find a tree cheap at a small lot...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> I think find a tree cheap at a small lot...



I'm thinking eggnog


----------



## Yvonne G

Eggnog under Tffnytort's tall ceiling?


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yesturday, on our way to dinner at my sister inlaws house, we saw this Christmas tree harvesting operation going on. In joy your trees folks.



DANG! Not our helicopter.
If you see one around that is a green/red/yellow MD500, wave!!! We call it the Jamaican army helicopter.




Me getting my first ground lesson on MD startup. Happy girl!


----------



## T33's Torts

HAHAHAHAHA!! 
(Get ready to gasp)
I'm really not one for eggnog.. Spiked or not! Lol. Our ceiling is crazy high, and has that yucky 'popcorn' flame retardant stuff all over. There's this one tiny tree lot, by the local CVS, that has giant trees, reasonablly priced.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Eggnog under Tffnytort's tall ceiling?



Sounds like a date! But can I just have some ice tea?


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> Yvonne G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eggnog under Tffnytort's tall ceiling?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a date! But can I just have some ice tea?
Click to expand...


Woo Hoo! Party! Y'all are welcome anytime! My aunt actually lives near Yvonne, in Clovis!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Can we see the tv from the spot where the tree is gonna go, (for watching football of course)?


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Can we see the tv from the spot where the tree is gonna go, (for watching football of course)?



Nope! Haha. There's one spot at the dining room table, where you have a perfect view of the tv!


----------



## Jacqui

I had decided this year, I would trim down my roses late fall/winter once we had some really cold weather. I normally wait until spring, but I always have so much to do then, it often gets not done. Case in point are the climbing roses that I was working on today. Now these climbing roses are really the root stock that years ago (like 20 plus) had tea roses on them. Through the years and the moves, these guys came with me and the tea rose parts died off, but they were gifts from my children for Mother's days so they are kept. So back to today, we have had cold weather with days not out of the 20s and nights down to single digits a couple of times, so I felt safe to trim them. So out I go with clippers and as I am cutting them, I am realizing they still have a few live leaves on them and even new leaves and buds opening up. Looks like they are not wanitng winter to be here either.


----------



## StarSapphire22

I just put a tiny gnome in Littlefoot's enclosure and I am ridiculously excited about it.


----------



## Barista5261

StarSapphire22 said:


> I just put a tiny gnome in Littlefoot's enclosure and I am ridiculously excited about it.



Pictures or it didn't happen.


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> I just put a tiny gnome in Littlefoot's enclosure and I am ridiculously excited about it.



Ken? Ken is that you????


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh, ha, ha...so Ken is tiny and gnome-like? Good to know!

As to the roses, Jacqui:

I had the prettiest roses this year than ever before. Same bushes, but they bloomed all summer and clear up to right now. In fact one of them has the prettiest bud on it. Normally towards the end of summer the blooms are small and not so pretty. But this year they stayed big all season. I trim weekly, when I dead-head the blooms. By the end of the summer, the bushes are usually trimmed back pretty good. Here's my last bloom:


----------



## Jacqui

Pretty bloom!

I had blooms on some of my other roses, until the frost came.  These bushes today, mainly just do the one early bloom season. Plus they are the plain red ones and not large. I can't recall them having any smell either. I love my mixed colored roses. My tea roses are kept fairly trimmed down with just the deadheading too, but most of most of mine are shrub or climbers and they never get deadheading done on them. I decided this year, they are all getting wacked way down. Of course, some wacking way down means still having like 4' plants.


----------



## Yvonne G

You really have quite a bit on your plate, Jacqui. You are a very busy lady. Are you still caring for your neighbor's doggies?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Are you still caring for your neighbor's doggies?



Yes, she went to Omaha to have her post op visit on her hands (and then to stay the next day for her family's Thanksgiving). While there the first day she ennded up in the hospital with bp of 60 over 20. She is now out of the hospital, but staying there in Omaha until she can see her regular Dr some time this next week.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

I'm happy and sad now. The lady who was considering my Hermanni is going to take him. She gets paid in two weeks and will come collect him and his things then. But she is a perfect, perfect home for him. She is excited about doing the research, setting up a bigger indoor and outdoor enclosure, etc etc. Stay at home mom, no dogs, one cat, one child. Piglet is for her, not the child, but the child can enjoy. She is to bring him back to me if she can no longer care for him.

Sad for me...but happy for Piglet!!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne I forgot to ask... how bad was your black Friday shopping experience?


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Sulcata_Sandy said:


> I'm happy and sad now. The lady who was considering my Hermanni is going to take him. She gets paid in two weeks and will come collect him and his things then. But she is a perfect, perfect home for him. She is excited about doing the research, setting up a bigger indoor and outdoor enclosure, etc etc. Stay at home mom, no dogs, one cat, one child. Piglet is for her, not the child, but the child can enjoy. She is to bring him back to me if she can no longer care for him.
> 
> Sad for me...but happy for Piglet!!



That's great! (For piglet.) Well, then you should ask santa for another, for Christmas!


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Haha, well I have more Sulcata coming, two for sure and a sick big boy in Seattle I may need to go pickup. I think rehoming one and obtaining 3 is....well....I guess I'm not sure what kinda math that is.

But I'm super excited anyway!!! Luv me sum Sulcata!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Yeah, cops were too busy dealing with robberies and crowd control to worry about the car with Alaska plates having some ice on it. They don't even care here if your headlights work or if you speed or use turn signals... I am technically driving illegally with my past 90 day out of state plates and live across from the sheriff deputy, who doesn't mention it even when on duty. He just waves. 

I survived Black Friday and only bought about $30 of 3.99 blu ray movies movies on best buy. So not too bad!


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> *Good morning!!​*
> Oh Sibi, your lucky it was only the carpet!
> 
> Ken, how is Baxter doing?
> 
> KerryAnn I put on ten pounds just reading what you made.
> 
> Kim, you do know you can get a ticket, if you don't have the windows cleaned off. My daughter did something a lot like you did and got one.



I never ever ever ever want to eat like that again. I was in a lot of pain all night. I showed Mikey my belly and he thought he was getting a pregnancy preview. He threatened to shake it to see if it was like Santa's but I said I might get sick on him if he does. He was pretty full too.
Today I made breakfast eggs with the roast in them and some stuffing as a side. For supper I made sammiches with my veggie gravy, roast, and mashed potatoes with acorn squash on the side. I had peas just now for a snack. I wasn't trying to stuff myself again today. 

I remember back when I could only afford one small tree. Now I put at least one in every room, even the bathrooms and guest bedrooms. It's like an over compensation. I also include the hallways and the front porch too.  Even both of my tortoises get their own trees. Henry also get's a Menorah. He was raised in a Jewish household so like our lab, he is also a Jew. 
I have the festivus spirit.




tffnytorts said:


> New house, and part of our living room has a ridiculously high celine. I'm thinking. 12-15 footer? Hopefully I ban her one cheap at a small lot somewhere
> 
> 
> New house, and part of our living room has a ridiculously high celine. I'm thinking. 12-15 footer? Hopefully I can her one cheap at a small lot somewhere





I always get one at Lowes or Home Depot and I think we never spend of $25. I use the fake wreaths and garlands for decorating because it's hard enough murdering one tree a year 
Actually three years ago we got suckered into buying a tree at this tree farm where you buy a potted tree for like 150 bucks and you use it as your tree, then put it in the garage and have a tree for the year. It died. It died long before spring and also it shed as much as one home depot specials. Sometimes you can pay more and still get the same garbage. 
At my last house I had 16 ft ceilings in the main living area. I got a 14 foot tree on sale after the holidays one year for a good deal so I always used that.




Jacqui said:


> Yvonne I forgot to ask... how bad was your black Friday shopping experience?



Two more things. the pic of Yvonnes hand I expected to be a pic of a tortoise sneaking up to bite that roses head off. If that was in Betty's path she would murder it swiftly. This summer she got busy eatin everything each time she was out. She decimated all of the pansies in about 15 minutes which was impressive because she had to find them and hork them down among the other goodies she was sampling. 
That rose wouldnt have made it with Betty around.

I went out today. Everyone will be shocked.. I bought nothing for myself.  We actually didn't need anything this year. Cici and Ozzie both got sweaters for Christmas morning. I just got cici a really cute princess sweater and she had it on for two days and ripped out the armpit. It was all hot pink with bling and sequins on it. 

We adopt a family every year so we were out buying the kids coats and winter stuff. They didn't ask for food but we are thinking that we will buy them a nice holiday meal and then give the family a Kroger gift certificate so they can buy meat if they feel that they need it. This family has six girls. It's kind of sad because they are a hard working family that has troubles making ends meet because one of their girls has leukemia. Sometimes the parents ask for presents too (like one year we had the dad ask for an autographed jersey) but this year the only things not for the kids was just some household things(towels, blankets, sheets, etc). We are trying to figure out what to get them as I am sure it's hard for parents not to really get gifts on the holidays too. I think we are very lucky to have this family but I do usually like to get one a family with a boy because Mikey usually loves buying the boy toys. I couldn't turn them down after hearing their story and the lady told me they were having a really hard time finding someone willing to adopt a family with six kids. 
I love shopping for the little girls with the dresses and cute stuff. I think I'd have loved a big family.... hopefully I am not cursing myself. 
That was my black Friday expedition. It wasn't really crowded by time we went out though. We got to the stores around 10 am. I could tell mayhem had already rolled through though. It looked like people just grabbed stuff and threw stuff everywhere.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann,
Thank you so much for doing what you and your family has done for this family. You realize, don't you, what this means to them,(the folks) and what it means to the kids, right? It's very hard for a man to come to terms with the idea that he can't provide for his family, let alone during this time of year when the pressure is on him to provide fun things for them. Maybe the best gift for him would be something he can give his wife? I don't know how these things work.




Barista5261 said:


> StarSapphire22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just put a tiny gnome in Littlefoot's enclosure and I am ridiculously excited about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures or it didn't happen.
Click to expand...


That's what I always say. Pictures or it didn't happen gnome like, HAHAHA!You should see the pictures of what that alien did to me!!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Yeah, people do throw stuff down everywhere. Like a bomb went off I tell ya. 

I saw quite a few people buying up our Black Friday towels that were $2 a piece and several folks were donating them as well as the 50% off toys to families in need. I would if I had any spare income... But even I am not getting much in material goods for Christmas other than the house. Then in the spring a trip to Mexico. So no complaints here!


----------



## sibi

Well, I just didn't even try to go out today. I did want to get some tort things on sale. So, I shopped online and got a few MVB, a mister, and another CHE, since Beasty Boy done killed the bulbs with that almost fire I had! That's it. My son called to tell me he was visiting his 97 year old grandmother in Brooklyn, NY. And, I received a text that my wayward daughter, who gave me such grief last year, has breast cancer. Oh, and that makes two people in my family who, within 6 months, was diagnosed with breast cancer: my sister, and my daughter. My doctor's office had been bugging me to get myself tested since it's over a year now. I guess I'll call Monday for my mammogram.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann, thank you for what your doing. One year, when the kids were still small, we were the receivers of somebody like you (actually I think ours was done by a group with the code name: Black Boots). I asked for shoes or gloves/mittens for each of the kids. Now my children were use to the cheapest shoes from WalMart. That year, those folks gave them each a pair of wonderul, beautiful (but expensive) shoes. Even the mittens and gloves were higher end ones. The kids were so tickled and proud of those gifts. They also got them each another gift, something fun and unasked for but which right now I can't recall what any of them were. It was so sweet of them and made for such a wonderful Christmas for the kids. It took pressure off of me, because I had no money to be buying gifts for them. You can tell it made a big impression on me, because this is like 20 years ago and I still remember that year in detail. I can even see the shoes my two girls were given. Ask me what were given for gifts last year and I have no idea.

If you can't figure out what to give the parents, how about a gift card for a lovely place for just the two of them to go out together for a meal. Perhaps throw in some money to cover the babysitter, too. With a sick child, no money and all those pressures and fears they could be using some fun time and some just the two of them time.

I like too giving the family a gift card to the grocery store. That will come in very handy for them.


----------



## lisa127

sibi said:


> Well, I just didn't even try to go out today. I did want to get some tort things on sale. So, I shopped online and got a few MVB, a mister, and another CHE, since Beasty Boy done killed the bulbs with that almost fire I had! That's it. My son called to tell me he was visiting his 97 year old grandmother in Brooklyn, NY. And, I received a text that my wayward daughter, who gave me such grief last year, has breast cancer. Oh, and that makes two people in my family who, within 6 months, was diagnosed with breast cancer: my sister, and my daughter. My doctor's office had been bugging me to get myself tested since it's over a year now. I guess I'll call Monday for my mammogram.



I'm so, so sorry to hear about your daughter. How scary! She is in my thoughts. I'm like you, I resist. I'm turning 45 next month and I have never had a mammogram. My doctor (when I go) and my family are always harassing me about it. Good luck to you and your daughter. Oh, and your sister too!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Yvonne I forgot to ask... how bad was your black Friday shopping experience?



It wasn't bad at all. Seemed just like any other Friday. I guess everyone was at Best Buy!


----------



## Jacqui

lisa127 said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> My son called to tell me he was visiting his 97 year old grandmother in Brooklyn, NY. And, I received a text that my wayward daughter, who gave me such grief last year, has breast cancer. Oh, and that makes two people in my family who, within 6 months, was diagnosed with breast cancer: my sister, and my daughter. My doctor's office had been bugging me to get myself tested since it's over a year now. I guess I'll call Monday for my mammogram.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so, so sorry to hear about your daughter. How scary! She is in my thoughts. I'm like you, I resist. I'm turning 45 next month and I have never had a mammogram. My doctor (when I go) and my family are always harassing me about it. Good luck to you and your daughter. Oh, and your sister too!
Click to expand...


I am so happy and you should be proud of your son for going to see his Grandmother. I bet that made her day! 

Do they think they have found the cancer soon enough for both of them? Are their more females in the family? Good luck with your test. *warm thoughts being sent*

Lisa your not alone on the resisting part, I too have never had one done.


----------



## sibi

Yes, I have three other sibling sisters. I also have another daughter who, I might add, had breast implants. Ugh... My sister they think they got it early (stage one). My daughter I have no idea. She's the one who is addicted to prescription drugs. Don't know where she's staying.


Jacqui said:


> lisa127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> My son called to tell me he was visiting his 97 year old grandmother in Brooklyn, NY. And, I received a text that my wayward daughter, who gave me such grief last year, has breast cancer. Oh, and that makes two people in my family who, within 6 months, was diagnosed with breast cancer: my sister, and my daughter. My doctor's office had been bugging me to get myself tested since it's over a year now. I guess I'll call Monday for my mammogram.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so, so sorry to hear about your daughter. How scary! She is in my thoughts. I'm like you, I resist. I'm turning 45 next month and I have never had a mammogram. My doctor (when I go) and my family are always harassing me about it. Good luck to you and your daughter. Oh, and your sister too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am so happy and you should be proud of your son for going to see his Grandmother. I bet that made her day!
> 
> Do they think they have found the cancer soon enough for both of them? Are their more females in the family? Good luck with your test. *warm thoughts being sent*
> 
> Lisa your not alone on the resisting part, I too have never had one done.
Click to expand...



Thank you Lisa for your kind words.


lisa127 said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I just didn't even try to go out today. I did want to get some tort things on sale. So, I shopped online and got a few MVB, a mister, and another CHE, since Beasty Boy done killed the bulbs with that almost fire I had! That's it. My son called to tell me he was visiting his 97 year old grandmother in Brooklyn, NY. And, I received a text that my wayward daughter, who gave me such grief last year, has breast cancer. Oh, and that makes two people in my family who, within 6 months, was diagnosed with breast cancer: my sister, and my daughter. My doctor's office had been bugging me to get myself tested since it's over a year now. I guess I'll call Monday for my mammogram.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so, so sorry to hear about your daughter. How scary! She is in my thoughts. I'm like you, I resist. I'm turning 45 next month and I have never had a mammogram. My doctor (when I go) and my family are always harassing me about it. Good luck to you and your daughter. Oh, and your sister too!
Click to expand...


----------



## Jacqui

Sibi *hugs* things seem to be so up and down lately for you and yours. I hope your Sis is right about hers and that your daughter's will be the same and then both of them will go on to kick it (well as much as it can be kicked). 

You never said, what was the hubby's comments about the almost fire? Did it take it as well as could be expected? Are you going to have to replace all the carpet?

Once you got the heaters in the shed on seperate circuits that parts been okay, right?


----------



## T33's Torts

Do you know if home depot or lowes has more reasonablly priced trees? We had a 7 footer last year, and home depot was crazy expensive




Sulcata_Sandy said:


> Haha, well I have more Sulcata coming, two for sure and a sick big boy in Seattle I may need to go pickup. I think rehoming one and obtaining 3 is....well....I guess I'm not sure what kinda math that is.
> 
> But I'm super excited anyway!!! Luv me sum Sulcata!



How big are the other two? If you're rehoming, I'd be interested!!!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Think it depends on the tree type and your region. I know last year our 8 ft tree was mis-labeled as a 5 footer so it was like $20-30 cheaper and they gave it to us for the marked price. That was at lowes.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



RosieRedfoot said:


> Think it depends on the tree type and your region. I know last year our 8 ft tree was mis-labeled as a 5 footer so it was like $20-30 cheaper and they gave it to us for the marked price. That was at lowes.



Hmm... I'll look into it. I believe in the past we've gotten the (INCREDIBLY EXPENSIVE) noble fir... this year we may go for a cheaper Douglas.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Two of them are small adults, 8 and 15. The one in Seattle is big, unsure of weight, but a large adult.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Sulcata_Sandy said:


> Two of them are small adults, 8 and 15. The one in Seattle is big, unsure of weight, but a large adult.



Hmmm..... 
Let me know if/ when you decide to rehome! Who knows! You just might decide to keep 'em all!!


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

No way. One of them is from a friend, and I promised to keep forever. I've prepared for another permanent resident, and I'm all ready. Anyone else gets to come to the "spa", then find forever homes. 

But you are on my list of people to contact if/when I need a Sulcata home.
Slow Movers Resort here in town has some Sulcata to rehome, but most of hers are smallish as well. I think she needs $200 for her two big guys, as she and her husband put a lot of money into them to treat them.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Sulcata_Sandy said:


> No way. One of them is from a friend, and I promised to keep forever. I've prepared for another permanent resident, and I'm all ready. Anyone else gets to come to the "spa", then find forever homes.
> 
> But you are on my list of people to contact if/when I need a Sulcata home.
> Slow Movers Resort here in town has some Sulcata to rehome, but most of hers are smallish as well. I think she needs $200 for her two big guys, as she and her husband put a lot of money into them to treat them.



Slow movers report.... hmmm.... interesting... When do ya plan on getting them? When you do, could you possibly post (or pm me) their lengths? I'm looking for ideally 18+, so he wouldn't get lost in the rows of hibiscus.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

I was hoping to drive up to Seattle today, but the lady never called again.
The other one that will need rehoming, depends on health...it's being "bequeathed" to me when she dies. [DISAPPOINTED FACE]. She has terminal cancer.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Sulcata_Sandy said:


> I was hoping to drive up to Seattle today, but the lady never called again.
> The other one that will need rehoming, depends on health...it's being "bequeathed" to me when she dies. [DISAPPOINTED FACE]. She has terminal cancer.



:-/ I contacted the Slow Movers Resort... I'm not sure if they still have any.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Tell her sandy referred yah. I was at her house last night. She does knitted hats/gloves for the homeless so I dropped off some items.

She is very cautious with her placements, as she should be, and I know some of both size she probably had planned to keep she's debating letting go. PM me your actual contact information and I will talk to her.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Sulcata_Sandy said:


> Tell her sandy referred yah. I was at her house last night. She does knitted hats/gloves for the homeless so I dropped off some items.
> 
> She is very cautious with her placements, as she should be, and I know some of both size she probably had planned to keep she's debating letting go. PM me your actual contact information and I will talk to her.



Yeah. Very nice lady


----------



## Kerryann

Thanks for all the kudos but we feel like it's the least we can do. I remember when I was younger my grandma was raising my cousins that people would adopt them and my grandma would be so overjoyed. I grew up really poor and I remember so many nights when my Mom would go to the kitchen and cry as she would just make whatever she'd could. I think it's why I'm such a good cook and why I think beets are a great dessert.  My Mom gave me a great work ethic. I really just hope we can give some little ones a bundle of joy on xmas morning.


----------



## Jacqui

Oh I love a really good pickled beet!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sibi, another picture of Marky Mark for you.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sibi, another picture of Marky Mark for you.



How many kitties do you have!?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Before replying, I'd like it known that my wife is a cvt. We have










7


----------



## Elohi

Still on the drive home. We have been on the road all day. I'm tired and bored.


You can't see it but there is a metal sea turtle hanging from my rear view mirror. [FACE SAVOURING DELICIOUS FOOD]


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sibi, another picture of Marky Mark for you.



He looks like my last cat cracker


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Before replying, I'd like it known that my wife is a cvt. We have
> 
> 7



Vet tech or not!! My god! That's a TON of cats!!! That sounds like a plea to the mental institution: "I'M NOT OBSESSIVE! I SWEAR!"

Hahaha! I'm just kidding cowboy.. I love cats, but right now my grandpa lives with me, and he's super allergic.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

7 cats/17 tortoises, who's counting?
I can only see 2 at the moment.


We've probably only got 6. One of them, Benito, hasn't been home for 5 days. He is known for hanging out with his other family for 2-3 days but really, never this long.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> 7 cats/17 tortoises, who's counting?
> I can only see 2 at the moment.
> 
> 
> We've probably only got 6. One of them, Benito, hasn't been home for 5 days. He is known for hanging out with his other family for 2-3 days but really, never this long.





Other family? Like, cats? That's a LOT of torts as well!!! I'm at 9. I'm gonna round up to 10 and stop, until we move further off the beaten trail. We're too close to the city 
I'm NOT a city girl. 
I want to live on a GIANT property, and smother myself in tortoises and dogs and cats with lots of puppies and kittens!! Haha


----------



## sibi

Awww...that's too precious Cowboy. She's getting prettier each Tim I see her. What's that about?! Thanks Cowboy


Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sibi, another picture of Marky Mark for you.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We're not sure where he goes for so long. We don't have too many neighbors.


----------



## Barista5261

My sully Pistachio just farted in the tub [FLUSHED FACE]


----------



## Elohi

Barista5261 said:


> My sully Pistachio just farted in the tub [FLUSHED FACE]



Lol
I saw bubbles come out of Watson the other evening during his soak. Tiny little hatchling bubbles. Lol


----------



## Barista5261

Elohi said:


> Barista5261 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My sully Pistachio just farted in the tub [FLUSHED FACE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol
> I saw bubbles come out of Watson the other evening during his soak. Tiny little hatchling bubbles. Lol
Click to expand...


Haha with big tortoise comes big bubbles. And big poop.


----------



## sibi

Those Things can be so loud. The other day, Baby Runt made one that sounded as though she spattered a ton load of the wet kind. I took a look, and it was only air.


Barista5261 said:


> My sully Pistachio just farted in the tub [FLUSHED FACE]


----------



## Elohi

sibi said:


> Those Thi Gs can be so loud. The other day, Baby Runt made one that sounded as though she spattered a ton load of the wet kind. I took a look, and it was only air.
> 
> 
> Barista5261 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My sully Pistachio just farted in the tub [FLUSHED FACE]
Click to expand...


Hahahahahaha oh man, I'm in for some lovely sounds aren't i?


----------



## Barista5261

sibi said:


> Those Things can be so loud. The other day, Baby Runt made one that sounded as though she spattered a ton load of the wet kind. I took a look, and it was only air.
> 
> 
> Barista5261 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My sully Pistachio just farted in the tub [FLUSHED FACE]
Click to expand...


I had no idea their flatulence was actually audible. I suppose I'm lucky mine only have made tub bubbles so far. Looks like I'm in for a double dose of fun. But I hope my fiancÃ©e doesn't figure out he can start blaming the torts for his farts.... [UNAMUSED FACE]


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> We're not sure where he goes for so long. We don't have too many neighbors.



That's weird. We loose turtle doves to hawks.


----------



## sibi

Cowboy, do you thinks something happened to Benito?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

sibi said:


> Cowboy, do you thinks something happened to Benito?



Likely. Although he takes mini-vacations for us, he's never been gone this long.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy, do you thinks something happened to Benito?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Likely. Although he takes mini-vacations for us, he's never been gone this long.
Click to expand...


 I'm sorry


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Thanks. It is sad. He just didn't take well to another kitten brought into the house. He's funny. When he shows up and one of us is on the front porch, he comes running to us meowing from across the pasture. That's how we know he's on his way.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Maybe someone saw him on their property and have him inside now thinking he was stray? My friends' parents thought their cat was dead or stolen but really some people a mile away had the cat. It showed up just fine one day on their porch like a month later. They saw fliers for a lost cat that was really theirs to begin and contacted the person to let them know what the situation was. They had pictures of the cat as a kitten and had her microchipped so they had proof it was really their cat. That cat always slept in the road and chased dogs and eagles but somehow lived until 19 years of age!

Hopefully something like that has happened.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We think he has become someone's feral cat that they feed. When, after days of being gone, he shows up to eat and never shows signs of losing weight. It's been very cold in these parts so someone's kid is saying, â€œPlease can we keep him?"


----------



## Team Gomberg

RosieRedfoot said:


> Maybe someone saw him on their property and have him inside now thinking he was stray? My friends' parents thought their cat was dead or stolen but really some people a mile away had the cat. It showed up just fine one day on their porch like a month later. They saw fliers for a lost cat that was really theirs to begin and contacted the person to let them know what the situation was. They had pictures of the cat as a kitten and had her microchipped so they had proof it was really their cat. That cat always slept in the road and chased dogs and eagles but somehow lived until 19 years of age!
> 
> Hopefully something like that has happened.



wow what a story. 

(I know I'm not part of the "chit chat gang" but I do occasionally pop in here...when I'm bored )


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Team Gomberg said:


> You probably could have left that out. Lol.


----------



## T33's Torts

Maybe you'll just have to get more!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tffnytorts said:


> Maybe you'll just have to get more!



We saw on a sit-com a reference to â€œ12 cats makes one a crazy cat lady" and Karen said something like, â€œsee Ken, we're fine. We're along way from that!"


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you'll just have to get more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We saw on a sit-com a reference to â€œ12 cats makes one a crazy cat lady" and Karen said something like, â€œsee Ken, we're fine. We're along way from that!"
Click to expand...



Don't believe that for a minute. I am like at triple that and I am not crazy... I just happen to think white backward jackets are a fashion statement.


----------



## Yvonne G

I live on one of the main roads out of town, so when some jerk says, "Let's take the cat out to the country and drop him off," its usually in front of my house that they do it. At one time I had 15 cats that just showed up, one at a time. Right now I only have one inside cat and 3 outside cats. The inside cat is the only one that I actually chose. All the rest just showed up one day...well, except for Lady Grey, the newest. She was a stray at the school where my daughter is a cafeteria worker. She trapped her for me just to get her away from the school cafeteria.

Molly, my inside cat:






Lady Grey, the newest stray:


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you'll just have to get more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We saw on a sit-com a reference to â€œ12 cats makes one a crazy cat lady" and Karen said something like, â€œsee Ken, we're fine. We're along way from that!"
Click to expand...


Hahaha!!!


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

OMG Yvonne, the black one in the hamper is crazy cute!!

The town I live in is rather rural, and most of the clients at my veterinary hospital have property, which equals many cats. Same situation, dumped cats.

Our hospital has a registers non-profit entity, and thru it we offer a free feral cat sterilizing program. Feral cats are brought in love traps, anesthetized, spayed/neutered, and released. We used to viral test them all (euthanizing the positive cats), but it got to the point, with limited donations coming in, that it was then coming out of my bosses pocket. So now we just neuter them, treat any wounds or infections, and they get released where they were caught. It's a great program and many locals have admitted it has made a difference over the years, and at least they know there is an option for these ferals that are churning out kittens.

It's such a huge problem everywhere. It's so heartbreaking.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Yvonne G said:


> I live on one of the main roads out of town, so when some jerk says, "Let's take the cat out to the country and drop him off," its usually in front of my house that they do it. At one time I had 15 cats that just showed up, one at a time. Right now I only have one inside cat and 3 outside cats. The inside cat is the only one that I actually chose. All the rest just showed up one day...well, except for Lady Grey, the newest. She was a stray at the school where my daughter is a cafeteria worker. She trapped her for me just to get her away from the school cafeteria.
> 
> Molly, my inside cat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lady Grey, the newest stray:



Thats so cute!




Jacqui said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you'll just have to get more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We saw on a sit-com a reference to â€œ12 cats makes one a crazy cat lady" and Karen said something like, â€œsee Ken, we're fine. We're along way from that!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't believe that for a minute. I am like at triple that and I am not crazy... I just happen to think white backward jackets are a fashion statement.
Click to expand...







Sulcata_Sandy said:


> OMG Yvonne, the black one in the hamper is crazy cute!!
> 
> It's such a huge problem everywhere. It's so heartbreaking.



Yep. Actually, I used to go and take in a few (3max!) Kitties off the bottom of my old house. Once I moved, and my very allergic grandfather moved in, it was bye bye cats. Now they live with my previous neighbor.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning it is !!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Morning it is !!!!



Its almost noon!


----------



## Kerryann

A girl who works for me has this indoor/outdoor cat she thought was departed because it was gone for a month. Her neighbor thought it was a stray and had taken it in.


----------



## Yvonne G

I had a cat like that. About 5 years ago I got her as a kitten, Little Girl Kitty. She was a pretty nice cat, but an outdoor cat. Anytime I went outside, she was there, so I figured she always stayed around the property.

One day I was talking to a neighbor across the street and Little Girl Kitty came across to be with us. My neighbor said, "Is that your cat?" When I told her that yes, I had had her since she was a kitten, had her spayed, etc, she told me that the cat came to her house every day for a meal, so she thought it was now HER cat! 

No wonder she was such a big, healthy-looking animal!!










Sadly, she died of some sort of kidney problem when she was only about 5 years old.


----------



## StarSapphire22

I think I need to take a break from TFO. Love you guys, but the amount of Petco bashing is driving me up the wall. I get that people have had some bad experiences and that some associates are truly ignorant. I get the need to vent about it. But it seems there is a new thread every day that says my job shouldn't exist and that I'm a terrible person for trying to educate people and create responsible pet parents, because they had a bad experience with someone with the same job title as me. It's just incredibly frustrating and I could brush it off the first few times...but at this point I'm hurt and upset and I need some time to collect myself.


----------



## sibi

Oh Jessica, don't take it personally. It's not to you that any remarks about Petco is being made. You are not Petco, although you work for them. And, it's not to you that any remarks about its employees are made. Peoples experiences with pet stores are not positive for the most part. While blame is being directed to Petco and some of its employees, this does NOT apply to you. If you weren't a conscientious animal lover, you wouldn't be here on this forum. Those that know you don't think negatively against you. Just remember that!

It you need some time out, hey, we've all been there. Many times I just wanted to leave here because you can get hurt. Even the strong here can get crushed. But, in the end, we're here to learn and share with each other. When people don't understand our passion for animals, we come here to find comrades that feel like we do. We come here to get people to listen to our problems when no one else will do. Remember that!

Being a social network has it's advantages and disadvantages. We meet friends even though we never see them. That could be a disadvantage because virtual people can't really know you. They don't get to see facets of your personality that can only be observed visually. As such, we can be falsely led to believe we are valued and loved here by some. Then reality sets in when there's a debate and you see the ugly side of some people. That turns people off. But, should we blame the forum? Should we blame the mods? Should we even blame a member? I think not to all three questions because that's one of the drawbacks of being online. We accept that drawback as the price of being a member here. I might also add that there are true people here on the forum, and you can have a great relationship with them even if you never get to meet them in person. There are kind and generous and can be closer than any friend you can see. Remember that!


----------



## T33's Torts

I totally agree with sibi. 

On another note, sibi, what is your icon picture of? I've been staring at it, like huhhh?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

StarSapphire22 said:


> I think I need to take a break from TFO. Love you guys, but the amount of Petco bashing is driving me up the wall. I get that people have had some bad experiences and that some associates are truly ignorant. I get the need to vent about it. But it seems there is a new thread every day that says my job shouldn't exist and that I'm a terrible person for trying to educate people and create responsible pet parents, because they had a bad experience with someone with the same job title as me. It's just incredibly frustrating and I could brush it off the first few times...but at this point I'm hurt and upset and I need some time to collect myself.



I say, as I say to everyone that gets to the point of wanting to leave, stay out of those threads. Stay in the intro section and greet folks. Answer newbie questions hang out in chat. If a break is what you feel you need to do, then by all means take a break. But remember, your contributions will be missed.


----------



## sibi

It's a hatchling coming out of his egg


tffnytorts said:


> I totally agree with sibi.
> 
> On another note, sibi, what is your icon picture of? I've been staring at it, like huhhh?


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



sibi said:


> It's a hatchling coming out of his egg
> 
> 
> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> I totally agree with sibi.
> 
> On another note, sibi, what is your icon picture of? I've been staring at it, like huhhh?
Click to expand...


Ooooh! I thought it was a broken globe (aka a broken world)


----------



## Yvonne G

I understand how you feel, Jessica. I think we drove Exoticsdr away with the way we bash veterinarians, and I keep expecting that we'll lose deadhead vet the same way. We offended the whole Chinese culture when we talked about the turtles in the key chain. We just have a bad habit of doing that - speaking our collective mind without thinking about it first.

I think we all understand that big pet stores like Petco and Petsmart take their marching orders from the home office. They have to set up the store the way the home office says to. They have to set up the animals the way the home office says to.

In this day and age you are lucky to have a job. And getting to work in a store that sells things that you are interested in is icing on the cake. Are there uneducated clerks in large pet stores? Yes. But there are others, like you, who know what you're talking about and try to help the customers.

Like Cowboy says, just skip over the pet store bashing threads. They aren't directed towards you and there's really nothing you can do about correcting those situations.


----------



## sibi

That's true also! The world is broken. Funny you mentioned that


tffnytorts said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a hatchling coming out of his egg
> 
> 
> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> I totally agree with sibi.
> 
> On another note, sibi, what is your icon picture of? I've been staring at it, like huhhh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ooooh! I thought it was a broken globe (aka a broken world)
Click to expand...


----------



## Kerryann

After tonight I need to concentrate on my whitepaper.


----------



## Barista5261

I burst a blood vessel in my right pinky building my sullies' new closed chamber [DISAPPOINTED FACE] 

But it's all good, took one for the team [FACE WITH TEARS OF JOY]


----------



## sibi

Ouch! I've suffered much pain doing things for my sullies too. I've been working like a farm girl, only I'm not a girl anymore :/ I can't lift 40 pounds of water 4 times a day, and I can barely lift up my Beasty Boy. He's over 21 lbs now. I'm finding that I'm looking for farm equipment to handle these soon to be monsters. I seriously think it's time to find a farm to move into.


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> I think I need to take a break from TFO. Love you guys, but the amount of Petco bashing is driving me up the wall. I get that people have had some bad experiences and that some associates are truly ignorant. I get the need to vent about it. But it seems there is a new thread every day that says my job shouldn't exist and that I'm a terrible person for trying to educate people and create responsible pet parents, because they had a bad experience with someone with the same job title as me. It's just incredibly frustrating and I could brush it off the first few times...but at this point I'm hurt and upset and I need some time to collect myself.



I am so sorry to be reading this. I happen to defend Petco and know many fine folks like you who do work there, do care and do do a wonderful job. *hugs*


Does it help to know I get bashed all the time? I am constantly told it's because of me that folks leave. Everything bad that happens in TFO is my fault. Unlike you, I can't even ignore those types of threads that are bashing me. Be strong Kiddo, leave for awhile if you must, but please please do NOT let them drive you away!


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



sibi said:


> That's true also! The world is broken. Funny you mentioned that
> 
> 
> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a hatchling coming out of his egg
> 
> 
> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> I totally agree with sibi.
> 
> On another note, sibi, what is your icon picture of? I've been staring at it, like huhhh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ooooh! I thought it was a broken globe (aka a broken world)
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


 Its a common fun- punk thing. I was like, I didn't know you were into that type of thing!


----------



## Kerryann

No matter what anyone says I love you all. I come read pretend chat when I'm having a horrible day so I can smile. I come and talk when I'm excited.


----------



## Barista5261

Kerryann said:


> No matter what anyone says I love you all. I come read pretend chat when I'm having a horrible day so I can smile. I come and talk when I'm excited.



Plus I think random chatter about anything is fun [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]


----------



## sibi

Yeah, I mean, I could come here and talk about my illnesses, how my torts pooped all over their heat blankets, how cold it is here in Florida. I come here to chat with friends that I believe will not hurt me or bash me over the head with judgments. For that, I just have to step outside my door


----------



## Barista5261

sibi said:


> Yeah, I mean, I could come here and talk about my illnesses, hoe my torts pooped all over their heat blankets, how cold it is here in Florida. I come here to chat with friends that I believe will not hurt me or bash me over the head with judgments. For that, I just have to step outside my door




I am not likin this drastic temp fluctuation we got goin on here in the so-called Sunshine State. 30+ degrees up, then back down 30 degrees 12-14hrs later is really messing with my asthma [POUTING FACE] I will be so mad if I get sick. Off to buy some oil of oregano tomorrow.


----------



## sibi

Did you hear that we'll be getting in the mid to upper 70's this week? After those freezing temps last week, it's enough to give anyone asthma! My hubby was coughing up a storm yesterday and today. It's those drastic temp changes!:-S


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We'll be having lows of 20 and highs of 35 for the next week. For those of us in the outlying areas that's like teens to 20's. I'll be sure to turn the tortoise shed thermometer base unit towards the wall so Karen doesn't see how toasty they are, while we shiver under blankets on the couch!


----------



## sibi

Yeah Cowboy. I was watching the weather station, and you guys are getting a real chill tonight and probably for a few days too. The bad news is that Florida is enjoying the milder temps this week, but that cold system is on the horizon for us=/


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Monday everyone!


----------



## Barista5261

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Monday everyone!



How cuuuuute! When I woke up this morning and checked on my sullies, they had burrowed in their coco coir and all I could see were a few scutes on each of them ^.^ I've come to the conclusion that the level of dirtiness of a tortoise is directly related to his/her level of happiness. The dirtier, the happier.


----------



## AZtortMom

Me too [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]

this was her sister under the lamp


----------



## T33's Torts

Ewwwwww... moooonndddayy :exclamation:


----------



## sibi

That's adorable, you guys. Good Monday morning! What a way to greet their mommies Mine are in an insulated shed; so, no dirt


----------



## AZtortMom

sibi said:


> That's adorable, you guys. Good Monday morning! What a way to greet their mommies Mine are in an insulated shed; so, no dirt



How are your babies doing? I know you had a little scare there not too long ago


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Jessica, hope you don't leave us! 

I feel like I've been MIA for a while but that's what happens when I'm working tons. 

I get a lot of people that feel the need to complain to me about everything at the service desk, some even call me incompetent to my face because I can't do something due to corporate policy. I tell them I'm sorry they feel that way and good day. It's not an attack on you, it's more a reflection of their character. Try not to take it personally... 

I finally have a day off! Then one day of work, then 4 days off to get the house! So excited to pay the last rent check today knowing it's the last one!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning everyone. Today I get to get bags of sand for the bed of Karen's truck. We'll be having rain before the freeze, and I'm concerned about her sliding around while driving to work in the morning.


Congrats on the final rent check! That will be a huge relief.


----------



## Jacqui

Ahhh nothing like a trip to the Vet with four sick kittens and then getting meds for 6 more, plus a stop at the propane place to order 250 gals to make a person feel really really poor.  

Morning folks. Another hot one here today (upper 50s), but by Wed we will be back to 20s for highs.


----------



## AZtortMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Morning everyone. Today I get to get bags of sand for the bed of Karen's truck. We'll be having rain before the freeze, and I'm concerned about her sliding around while driving to work in the morning.
> 
> 
> Congrats on the final rent check! That will be a huge relief.





Morning! You definitely want her staying safe.




Jacqui said:


> Ahhh nothing like a trip to the Vet with four sick kittens and then getting meds for 6 more, plus a stop at the propane place to order 250 gals to make a person feel really really poor.
> 
> Morning folks. Another hot one here today (upper 50s), but by Wed we will be back to 20s for highs.



Sounds likie a busy day for you Miss Jacqui


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AZtortMom said:


> Yup. I kinda like her. Lol.


----------



## AZtortMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> AZtortMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. I kinda like her. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES] I figured [FACE SAVOURING DELICIOUS FOOD]
Click to expand...


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Good morning all
I guess I'll have to go buy some sand 
Today also cause its cold here to the high is only 73 degrees I even got 
My winter coat out 


Good morning all
I guess I'll have to go buy some sand 
Today also cause its cold here to the high is only 73 degrees I even got 
My winter coat out


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here in Oregon, we've got rain coats if anythingâ€¦no one owns a parka.


----------



## Yvonne G

What's wrong with the kitties, Jacqui? Goopy eyes and crusty noses?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Or an umbrella, right Ken? Lol

I saw petsmart has Oregon duck collars for $7 on their cyber Monday sale.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

RosieRedfoot said:


> Or an umbrella, right Ken? Lol



And webbed feet help for the daily commute.


Ava is such a smart dog!!! My father-in-law made us a star about 2-1/2' wrapped in lights for the peak of our garage during the holiday season. We just put it up today. Ava, walked around the side of the house, looked up, and started intruder alert barking at it. Those things get scary!! Her hair was standing on end and she was mad to say the least. That dog is sharp as a bag of marbles I tell you what. Atleast I know I'm safe from falling stars though.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I look forward to moving... Was trying to clear up some guest space room for my brother and think I made things more cluttered. As well as making a pile in the garage... I feel like wherever I turn there isn't enough space to organize! I've even gotten rid of a lot of stuff but 1100 feet for soon three people, three large dogs, a giant tortoise enclosure, and two rodent cages just feels a bit tight.


----------



## Yvonne G

RosieRedfoot said:


> ... I feel like wherever I turn there isn't enough space to organize! I've even gotten rid of a lot of stuff ...



I finally got enough go go power to tackle house work today. And while I was cleaning my room (which also happens to be Misty's crate - the whole room, not a real crate), I stood on a step stool to dust a top shelf that had a little wooden picket fence type of doll stand with some fake greenery around it. Rather than try to figure out how to get rid of the dust and cobwebs on the darned thing, Misty and I walked down to the garbage can and I tossed it. The lazy man's way of house cleaning - toss it!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> The lazy man's way of house cleaning - toss it!



When ever I tried that method, it's not a week later I am needing/wanting whatever it was I tossed out.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I already have gotten rid of a lot of stuff. Posted a few more things on Craigslist today too. I don't want to throw away stuff I'll need to rebuy later but I do have like 4 large boxes to donate already.


----------



## Jacqui

Mmmm Mmmmm Mmmm! Yesterday was our Thanksgiving and I brought some turkey meat home for a sandwich. Just got done with it. One more craving satisfied.  Now Yvonne can't tease me telling me about her turkey sandwich.


----------



## Yvonne G

I just luvs me a good turkey sandwich! All my left-over turkey is gone now, so it's back to noodle side dishes for me for lunch.


----------



## Jacqui

This was a good sandwich, but I was using some bread I was given and it didn't make the best in my book. It's a crusty wheat bread, small loaf and thin slices. I ended up taking a couple of slices of the bread, putting butter on them, turkey meat and then I cut up some slices of this wonderful extra sharp white cheddar cheese and melting it (open faced). Now that was good.


----------



## Yvonne G

So now that you have a full tummy, what are your plans for the rest of the day?


----------



## Jacqui

Well I just took out some yummy canned food to the sickies, but only one ate any.  I filled the feeders for the outside cats. Clean up some crap. Took out one dog...  now the rest want their turn.  I should do dishes. I have a warm quilt and a good book....

...you?


----------



## Yvonne G

With daylight savings time it gets dark here by 5p, so since it's almost 4:30p, I'm gearing up for going outside to close up all the tortoise houses.

I hate it when daylight savings time is over. I love having it stay light later in the evening. Plus, Misty can never acclimate to the time change and she wakes me up too early.

We're going to have real cold weather starting tomorrow night. Down in the 30's.

I've brought up a nice load of firewood and stacked it right by the front door, handy to the wood stove in the living room.

I guess I've dilly-dallied long enough...time to go.

Everyone have a good night, and I'll see you all tomorrow!!


----------



## Jacqui

*sadly watches Yvonne log off....*

*......bye.....​*


----------



## AZtortMom

Awww!


----------



## T33's Torts

I SURVIVED MONDAY!! Woohoo!! Spaghetti tonight! Tonight the low is a nice 51. Tomorrow the high is 58!!! The low is 35Âº!!! I do NOT enjoy the cold.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Currently we've got 38.3f outside. 
Tortoise shed is 80.8f. Sigh to be one of my tortoisesâ€¦


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Sooo full. Went out to dinner since was feeling too lazy to cook on my day off. I spent all day organizing and cleaning. 


I ate way too much and if this was a food baby I'd be in my third trimester lol. Sweatpants feel too restricting... 


In other news, it's Prince's 7th birthday today!


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Currently we've got 38.3f outside.
> Tortoise shed is 80.8f. Sigh to be one of my tortoisesâ€¦



I bet they would let you move in with them.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



RosieRedfoot said:


> Sooo full. Went out to dinner since was feeling too lazy to cook on my day off. I spent all day organizing and cleaning.
> 
> 
> I ate way too much and if this was a food baby I'd be in my third trimester lol. Sweatpants feel too restricting...
> 
> 
> In other news, it's Prince's 7th birthday today!





Awww! He looks my friend's doggy when he was young. He is 14 now and going strong!




Jacqui said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Currently we've got 38.3f outside.
> Tortoise shed is 80.8f. Sigh to be one of my tortoisesâ€¦
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet they would let you move in with them.
Click to expand...


Maybe... he would have to bribe them.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I am so not telling Karen how toasty it is in there. I fear she would have the same idea.


----------



## Kerryann

Today I was having a bad day. I started the day by being up on the scale. I was surprised at how that made me feel. I put on a long cloak to hide my fat belly (literally almost, I wore a sweater I almost forgot I had that is to my knees). I got up this morning after doing almost 40 bags of leaves yesterday and was so sore it hurt to breathe. I worked out anyway.
I came down to this cuteness. 


She is watching Henry eat his food very angry... No amount of showing her that she has her own food will ease her rage. 

I went to work. I had a mediocre day at work which as most of you know for me is actually akin to a good day. I came home and worked out again. I am feeling somewhat better.
I have let this horrible lack of confidence in myself impact my ability to talk to others. I prefer to talk to other people who communicate like me and I have been feeling intimidated talking to people. I got told earlier this year the CEO hates talking to me because I am too detailed. I suppose that is what you want in your Information Security Director and a lot of other IT people to communicate like myself. I need to learn how to talk to people who don't give a care about details in a way that they can manage. 
Ever since I have been told that when I try to talk to summarized communication people, I can't express what I am thinking because I am concentrating on what they are thinking about what I am saying rather than what I am trying to say. I have never had an issue like this before and it's snowballing. Like I do with everything else I have to deal with it and go get some Dale Carnegie training.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Kerryann said:


> Today I was having a bad day. I started the day by being up on the scale. I was surprised at how that made me feel. I put on a long cloak to hide my fat belly (literally almost, I wore a sweater I almost forgot I had that is to my knees). I got up this morning after doing almost 40 bags of leaves yesterday and was so sore it hurt to breathe. I worked out anyway.
> I came down to this cuteness.
> 
> 
> She is watching Henry eat his food very angry... No amount of showing her that she has her own food will ease her rage.
> 
> I went to work. I had a mediocre day at work which as most of you know for me is actually akin to a good day. I came home and worked out again. I am feeling somewhat better.
> I have let this horrible lack of confidence in myself impact my ability to talk to others. I prefer to talk to other people who communicate like me and I have been feeling intimidated talking to people. I got told earlier this year the CEO hates talking to me because I am too detailed. I suppose that is what you want in your Information Security Director and a lot of other IT people to communicate like myself. I need to learn how to talk to people who don't give a care about details in a way that they can manage.
> Ever since I have been told that when I try to talk to summarized communication people, I can't express what I am thinking because I am concentrating on what they are thinking about what I am saying rather than what I am trying to say. I have never had an issue like this before and it's snowballing. Like I do with everything else I have to deal with it and go get some Dale Carnegie training.



Don't feel bad about yourself. If you are here on earth now, there is a reason for you. A purpose. Maybe that purpose isn't to be a champion weight lifter, maybe it's for you to be a tortoise photographer. Anything. Some categories we don't fit into. I could never be a teacher or any sort of instructor. I'm so impatient. But, I'm good with animals. Its good to look at the things you're good at, or like about your self. It will help. I promise.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Outside-33f house-72.8f tortoise shed-82.6 bedroom 52.6. I'm heading to the electric blanket and my honey. Night all!


----------



## sibi

I certainly agree with that! Kerryann, you're a loving, caring person. Yes, there are times most of us second guess ourselves, but like Tiffany said, concentrate on what you're good at, and you'll find your happiness. As far as communication is concerned, language is flawed because many times there aren't words to express what we really know and feel. Try talking to someone who is a good communicator and try describing your job and responsibilities to her/him. That person's advice may prove to be invaluable.


tffnytorts said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I was having a bad day. I started the day by being up on the scale. I was surprised at how that made me feel. I put on a long cloak to hide my fat belly (literally almost, I wore a sweater I almost forgot I had that is to my knees). I got up this morning after doing almost 40 bags of leaves yesterday and was so sore it hurt to breathe. I worked out anyway.
> I came down to this cuteness.
> 
> 
> She is watching Henry eat his food very angry... No amount of showing her that she has her own food will ease her rage.
> 
> I went to work. I had a mediocre day at work which as most of you know for me is actually akin to a good day. I came home and worked out again. I am feeling somewhat better.
> I have let this horrible lack of confidence in myself impact my ability to talk to others. I prefer to talk to other people who communicate like me and I have been feeling intimidated talking to people. I got told earlier this year the CEO hates talking to me because I am too detailed. I suppose that is what you want in your Information Security Director and a lot of other IT people to communicate like myself. I need to learn how to talk to people who don't give a care about details in a way that they can manage.
> Ever since I have been told that when I try to talk to summarized communication people, I can't express what I am thinking because I am concentrating on what they are thinking about what I am saying rather than what I am trying to say. I have never had an issue like this before and it's snowballing. Like I do with everything else I have to deal with it and go get some Dale Carnegie training.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't feel bad about yourself. If you are here on earth now, there is a reason for you. A purpose. Maybe that purpose isn't to be a champion weight lifter, maybe it's for you to be a tortoise photographer. Anything. Some categories we don't fit into. I could never be a teacher or any sort of instructor. I'm so impatient. But, I'm good with animals. Its good to look at the things you're good at, or like about your self. It will help. I promise.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Good elfing morning everyone. How the elf is everyone doing?


----------



## Barista5261

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Good elfing morning everyone. How the elf is everyone doing?



Pretty elfin' well, thanks! Got my morning cup of coffee in hand watching my sullies now down a fresh chunk of sod I put into their enclosure [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH] best entertainment ever. TortoiseTV is the best tv channel ever! [TURTLE][TELEVISION]


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Do you use the shovelful of sod approach to feeding?


----------



## Barista5261

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Do you use the shovelful of sod approach to feeding?



Hahaha no, but I probably will in the not to distant future. My sullies are still youngins. Under a year. I got a tray of organic grown pesticide-free sod and plant little chunks of it in their enclosure. I may need to get another tray of it, they are mowing through it faster than it can re-grow!


----------



## T33's Torts

Dumb stuff to do! Bye y'all. Won't see you guys 'til about 2:45.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

My â€œLittle Ricky" is somewhere around 16-18 months. He loves his shovelfuls of weeds and grass.






tffnytorts said:


> Dumb stuff to do! Bye y'all. Won't see you guys 'til about 2:45.



Fine, be that way!


----------



## Barista5261

Cowboy_Ken said:


> My â€œLittle Ricky" is somewhere around 16-18 months. He loves his shovelfuls of weeds and grass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb stuff to do! Bye y'all. Won't see you guys 'til about 2:45.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine, be that way!
Click to expand...




Awwwww! So cute! 

I am going to my parents' house later today armed with clippers and plastic grocery bags and gonna pilfer all the weeds and hibiscus leaves I can find [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hibiscus leaves? Where are you, Central America? I've got rose of Sharon, but the leaves went away at least a month agoâ€¦


----------



## Barista5261

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hibiscus leaves? Where are you, Central America? I've got rose of Sharon, but the leaves went away at least a month agoâ€¦



Haha no, but it gets fracking hot here most of the year. I live in Orlando. Luckily most plants stay green and leafy all year round. My mom planted like 6 or 7 hibiscus to form a privacy hedge of sorts, and those things now are like 9 foot tall. So I pilfer flowers and leaves every time I visit [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES] hopefully I can also talk her into giving me a pad or two of her prickly pear cactus [CACTUS]


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

You are very lucky. Here in the PNW, it's becoming winter, and although the weeds and grasses stay healthy and growing, any shrub or ornamental has lost its leaves for the year.




No really, is it warm enough yet?


----------



## Jacqui

Sorta depressing seeing all the bushes, vines and trees without leaves or blooms.


----------



## sibi

WOW Cowboy, your tort dares to stick his neck out? Must be a hungry dude. Do you feed them enough?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

sibi said:


> WOW Cowboy, your tort dares to stick his neck out? Must be a hungry dude. Do you feed them enough?



You busted me. The ever neglectful tortoise owner. Lol.


----------



## Jacqui

I think a lot of folks might be surprised at how often and at how cold of temps, tortoises come out.

Ken, how's Baxter?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Baxter is fine. He recovered as though nothing had happened, 24 hrs. later.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, it's overcast and there's a heavy mist here in Central California. I did a bit of raking leaves after my morning tortoise chores, but its just not a "friendly" attitude out there. Didn't make me want to stay out, you know what I mean?

I took in a young female sulcata last night. Someone had two of them and had to move to a new house (apartment??) and so they gave the two to a friend and his family. The wife thought it was great for a while, but then the tortoises started to dig a burrow when the weather started to turn. The people didn't know anything about tortoises or what kind they are. When they realized that these tortoises were going to be awake in the cold weather, and not hibernating, they called around to find someone to take them. She found another family for the large male, but the smaller female came to me. I think she's about 40lbs, but it was after dark last night when she came, so I haven't messed with her yet. Anyone in Central California want her?

(***sobs quietly, wiping tears and snot on sleeve, wondering where all the happy faces are from Jacqui welcoming me back to the thread***)


----------



## Jacqui

Just for Yvonne...                                                                                                                                                                                                                         

Yvonne why don't you just toss that tortoise up in Jeff's truck as he goes by?  

Amazing how fast cats can recover. Well I capture two more of the sick kitties ( was this close to a third one). One is going with his/her littermate to a new home once they are well. If the two had not gotten sick, I do not think I ever would have caught them.


----------



## Yvonne G

I don't think you ever answered my question. What was wrong with them? respiratory?

I'd be happy to send him home with Jeff (turns out its male,not female).

(Thanks for all my happy faces. Its gloomy here today and that makes me feel much better)


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I don't think you ever answered my question. What was wrong with them? respiratory?
> 
> I'd be happy to send him home with Jeff (turns out its male,not female).
> 
> (Thanks for all my happy faces. Its gloomy here today and that makes me feel much better)



Yep that yucky respiratory crap.  Two years (or was it three? old memory ya know) ago I got a strain that was fast and deadly. I lost two with it and had to do some heavy dosing and several rounds on a couple to get them over. I had not had it since. Then a few weeks back two of the younger ones inside got sick, but never bad and just the sneeze part. Dosed them and next day they had no signs of being sick. Then boom last week, the wild ones caught it. Five have pretty bad cases( sneezes, coughs, yucky eyes, nose mucous, and just plain acting like they feel like crap), all but the one which I caught and treated today are eating. These guys are all still in kennels since a) I may have to retreat them, b) two have homes waiting for them, and c) *blushes* one I would not be able to tell from another one out there (sorta a shaggy dark tabby) and d) I think a couple may need retreatment. I still have a couple sneezers to treat, if and when I catch them.

Joking on Jeff, he is in CA, but over towards LA and going to be going to Jersey.


----------



## Yvonne G

As if you didn't have enough on your plate! Hopefully they'll get better soon.

Did you tell us once upon a time that you trap the wild ones and have them spayed or neutered?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui, 
That's sad about the kitties. We lost one to that feline HIV crap where they suddenly just fail.


----------



## Jacqui

I don't use traps. I am uneasy using them and I would I am sure catch every darn cat but the ones I want.

What I do is save back money until I can take in like five (sometimes up to ten) cats into a spay/n clinic that's about two hours away. They normally have a long wait to get in. I work with the females especially, trying to get them use to me being next to them, maybe do a light stroke on the back sorta thing. Right now I have a group of females ready to get taken in, but I don't yet have a date set for them and have spent most of the money on other Vet bills.  Winter is a nice time to get them in, because then I don't have the usual worry they have kittens or are pg. On the waiting to go in list is a female dumped with six all female kittens.  So right now with kittens I have 10 females needing to get in. My hope is to get the females all done and start working again on getting males done. Then we can start all over again next year with a new bunch of drop offs.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, you can't save the world, Jacqui...but you're sure giving it the old college try. Every little bit helps. But don't we all wish the idiots (yes, Virginia, along with there being a Santa Claus, I did just call people who drop off animals "idiots") would just take the unwanted cats in to the animal shelter instead of turning them loose in your neighborhood? Those same idiots do the same thing here in my neighborhood.


Speaking of traps...

I have a cat-sized Hav-a-hart trap and I wanted to catch my next door neighbor's entire male cat and take him in to be neutered. The darned cat used to come over every night and fight with my neutered/spayed cats. I felt he might not be so feisty if he were neutered. So every night I would lock my cats up either in the old house or in the garage, and every morning there sat the trap...empty. That darned old cat was just too canny to get in the trap. But my problem was solved a little later on when a pack of coyotes came through my neighbor's yard and killed the cat.


----------



## Jacqui

I would just wish they would hand them to me, not let them loose and hope I find them (or they find me). Then I would know their history or even just that they are there. I also would know immediately I can do something with them. The way it is now, I don't right away take a stray to be spayed/n. They get Vet care if they are hurt or sick right away, but other then that I don't want to do something to a cat that could belong to somebody else.


Poor Tom. I have a black semi long furred male like that. He tries to drive off my males. Fights with the other cats. It's been years and now he is starting to get run down, he limps, when he is shedding he looks like crap. This summer he became very brave sneaking in around me, when I was giving out canned food (trying to tame down the siamese type litter). I fought it, but a part of me has given in to a bit of respect of him and a lot of pity.  So now I don't hate him and I don't actively try chasing him away.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



tffnytorts said:


> Dumb stuff to do! Bye y'all. Won't see you guys 'til about 2:45.



Fine, be that way!
[/quote]

Chill your elves. I have stuff to do during the day.. unlike SOME of you!! :dodgy:


Hahaha just kiddin. It kinda sucks, because then I miss all the live action.




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hibiscus leaves? Where are you, Central America? I've got rose of Sharon, but the leaves went away at least a month agoâ€¦



I'm in socal, and I have hibiscus leaves all year!! Where are you?! Antarctica!?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Close. Although we do get some nice fall colors from what I've been told.


----------



## Barista5261

tffnytorts said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb stuff to do! Bye y'all. Won't see you guys 'til about 2:45.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine, be that way!
Click to expand...


Chill your elves. I have stuff to do during the day.. unlike SOME of you!! :dodgy:


Hahaha just kiddin. It kinda sucks, because then I miss all the live action.




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hibiscus leaves? Where are you, Central America? I've got rose of Sharon, but the leaves went away at least a month agoâ€¦



I'm in socal, and I have hibiscus leaves all year!! Where are you?! Antarctica!?
[/quote]

Hahahahaha. I'll be happy to trade someone all the hibiscus leaves and flowers they want for some prickly pear cactus pads. 

I went to my parents' house today (now occupied by my sister and her husband) and my idiot brother in law decided to cut up all the cactus "because it had bugs living inside it." Wtf [POUTING FACE] I swear, his reasoning and logic baffles me. He is a compulsive liar and is the type of person that will hurt and do mean things to other people for his own amusement. Sorry, vent over. I used to live with them, and that was a living hell. 


Anyway, the mailman needs to hurry up and finish sorting the mail. My digital thermometer/humidifier meters for the sully enclosures are in there somewhere! I hate that I can't get my snail mail until 6pm everyday.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Barista5261 said:


> Really? Pound for pound?


----------



## Yvonne G

I know you probably think you've seen one autumn leaf, you've seen them all...but this tree is just beautiful tonight. The picture doesn't do it justice. The leaves are actually yellow, but the sunset is making them look orange:







And speaking of sunsets:






It's supposed to get down to about 25F in the outlying areas, of which my area is one! So I've checked all the tort houses, pig blankets, black lights and I've battened down the hatches!!


----------



## StarSapphire22

I couldn't stay away. No one else understands my tortoise rambling.

Littlefoot hadn't pooped in like 3 or 4 days. I was starting to be concerned. Today in his soak he finally left me a present. Hooray! I put him on his towel to dry off, which was on my chest while I laid on the couch, and he wandered around and then climbed under the neck of my shirt and went to sleep for a while, like he usually does. Then I noticed a certain...odor. Sure enough, I lifted the collar of my shirt and he had left a present right on my clavicle. Then I had to do a dance of getting the covers off, holding him, standing up, and not letting my shirt touch the poop or let the poop slide down my chest until I could set him somewhere safe and grab a baby wipe.

So that pretty much sums up my day.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

StarSapphire22 said:


> I couldn't stay away. No one else understands my tortoise rambling.
> 
> Littlefoot hadn't pooped in like 3 or 4 days. I was starting to be concerned. Today in his soak he finally left me a present. Hooray! I put him on his towel to dry off, which was on my chest while I laid on the couch, and he wandered around and then climbed under the neck of my shirt and went to sleep for a while, like he usually does. Then I noticed a certain...odor. Sure enough, I lifted the collar of my shirt and he had left a present right on my clavicle. Then I had to do a dance of getting the covers off, holding him, standing up, and not letting my shirt touch the poop or let the poop slide down my chest until I could set him somewhere safe and grab a baby wipe.
> 
> So that pretty much sums up my day.



Well that just sounds, ummmm, like something folks without tortoises wouldn't understand. Heck fire, I've got 17 and I'm having a bit of a hard time.


----------



## Moozillion

I'm enjoying this thread and all the creative, compassionate, silly participants!!! You guys are so cool!


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, now, Beatrice: Which is it? Are we creative and compassionate, or are we silly? Personally, I like to think of myself as quite humorous. In fact lots of times I think I'm much funnier than others think I am.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I have the same affliction as Yvonne. Way funny, yet not.


----------



## Jacqui

I soooooo am not going to say a thing!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Just tonight my daughter and I were having a text conversation and in it she sent a text that in part said, â€œWell your face is funny dad, but nobody talks about that ya know?"


----------



## Barista5261

StarSapphire22 said:


> I couldn't stay away. No one else understands my tortoise rambling.
> 
> Littlefoot hadn't pooped in like 3 or 4 days. I was starting to be concerned. Today in his soak he finally left me a present. Hooray! I put him on his towel to dry off, which was on my chest while I laid on the couch, and he wandered around and then climbed under the neck of my shirt and went to sleep for a while, like he usually does. Then I noticed a certain...odor. Sure enough, I lifted the collar of my shirt and he had left a present right on my clavicle. Then I had to do a dance of getting the covers off, holding him, standing up, and not letting my shirt touch the poop or let the poop slide down my chest until I could set him somewhere safe and grab a baby wipe.
> 
> So that pretty much sums up my day.



Yaaaaaaaay for [PILE OF POO]! I think my sullies purposely wait until after I change their soak water (to keep it warm, not because it was dirty) to leave a gigantic floater. I usually have to change their water 3-4 times in a 30 min period. 

And @Ken - that would be awesome but I haven't the first idea how to properly ship leaves and flowers and keep them fresh in transport[DISAPPOINTED FACE]


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Maybe layered in newspaper or paper towels?


----------



## AZtortMom

Barista5261 said:


> StarSapphire22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't stay away. No one else understands my tortoise rambling.
> 
> Littlefoot hadn't pooped in like 3 or 4 days. I was starting to be concerned. Today in his soak he finally left me a present. Hooray! I put him on his towel to dry off, which was on my chest while I laid on the couch, and he wandered around and then climbed under the neck of my shirt and went to sleep for a while, like he usually does. Then I noticed a certain...odor. Sure enough, I lifted the collar of my shirt and he had left a present right on my clavicle. Then I had to do a dance of getting the covers off, holding him, standing up, and not letting my shirt touch the poop or let the poop slide down my chest until I could set him somewhere safe and grab a baby wipe.
> 
> So that pretty much sums up my day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yaaaaaaaay for [PILE OF POO]! I think my sullies purposely wait until after I change their soak water (to keep it warm, not because it was dirty) to leave a gigantic floater. I usually have to change their water 3-4 times in a 30 min period.
> 
> And @Ken - that would be awesome but I haven't the first idea how to properly ship leaves and flowers and keep them fresh in transport[DISAPPOINTED FACE]
Click to expand...


HAHAHA! I loove it! the first thread I open and it's about tort poop![PILE OF POO] I'm a certainly in the right place [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][HEAVY BLACK HEART]ï¸


----------



## Barista5261

To add to the [TURTLE][PILE OF POO] topic: I was soaking my sullies before and the larger of the two left THE BIGGEST floater I have EVER seen..... I took a picture of it and sent it to my fiancÃ©e and said "I think you need to have a talk with your son..." 

His reply: THAT'S MY BOY!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Yep half the posts are about taking a load off, then other half about the loads the tortoises did.


...see I bet you all thought I would say something about these posts tonight are really crappy, but that would be shitty of me to say and then Ken would have to clean his boots off from all the manure being tossed around...


----------



## AZtortMom

Barista5261 said:


> To add to the [TURTLE][PILE OF POO] topic: I was soaking my sullies before and the larger of the two left THE BIGGEST floater I have EVER seen..... I took a picture of it and sent it to my fiancÃ©e and said "I think you need to have a talk with your son..."
> 
> His reply: THAT'S MY BOY!!!!



I just fell off the couch laughing [FACE WITH TEARS OF JOY]


----------



## Kerryann

Yvonne G said:


> Well, now, Beatrice: Which is it? Are we creative and compassionate, or are we silly? Personally, I like to think of myself as quite humorous. In fact lots of times I think I'm much funnier than other think I am.



You have leaves?? I am jealous. 
Your tortoise sig is so cute. 

In general I am feeling better today. I was down 2lbs of my weight gain this morning and I talked to my HR compadre today and I am going to this called talk like a dude. I need to butch it up and be less sensitive about how others perceive me. She said she sees me in meetings and I am not annoying. She was surprised because she gave examples of others who definitely annoy people. I am still doing Dale Carnegie classes


----------



## Barista5261

Jacqui said:


> Yep half the posts are about taking a load off, then other half about the loads the tortoises did.
> 
> 
> ...see I bet you all thought I would say something about these posts tonight are really crappy, but that would be shitty of me to say and then Ken would have to clean his boots off from all the manure being tossed around...



Holy crap I can't stop laughing [FACE WITH TEARS OF JOY]

Pun intended.


----------



## AZtortMom

Barista5261 said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep half the posts are about taking a load off, then other half about the loads the tortoises did.
> 
> 
> ...see I bet you all thought I would say something about these posts tonight are really crappy, but that would be shitty of me to say and then Ken would have to clean his boots off from all the manure being tossed around...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap I can't stop laughing [FACE WITH TEARS OF JOY]
> 
> Pun intended.
Click to expand...


Time to break out the hip boots.. The crap is getting deep! HA!


----------



## Jacqui

*keeping fingers from typing more ummm.... so not going to type a word like that.... ummm... oh yeah stuff! Stuff is good. Stuff is safe.... * I mean really folks you keep this up and we are going to have a really big dung pile here. Okay, so I broke down and said one of those waste material body function type words. 


Tootsie roll anybody?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Seems we need a pretend chat 3. This ones getting crapy.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Seems we need a pretend chat 3. This ones getting crapy.



LMFAO!


----------



## Jacqui

The buffalo chips sure are being tossed around aren't they? Next thing you know, somebody's going be stepping in road apples.




AZtortMom said:


> I just fell off the couch laughing [FACE WITH TEARS OF JOY]



Good thing your on a couch.... would hate for you to fall off your stool... 




Kerryann said:


> In general I am feeling better today.



On the serious side, glad your feeling better about things.


----------



## Kerryann

So my little Ozzie is being a royal booger. Twice today he wouldn't come inside when he was called. This morning in face he was so defiant he would turn bark at me and them run away so I couldn't grab him.


----------



## Jacqui

Ken, your mailbox is full.....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hate it when that happens...


Not no more


----------



## Jacqui

Hmmm still says it is...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It would seem, deleting old messages only really counts if you do it from the website.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> It would seem, deleting old messages only really counts if you do it from the website.



Close down the app and reopen it. That is, of you're using a mobile thingy.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I guess that would have worked.


----------



## Jacqui

I always forget that I have to dump my trash too.


----------



## Elohi

Not having any issues keeping the humidity in the chamber up today. Outside humidity is 100%. Heavy fog 61F. Supposed to be in the 80's again today so the shelled reptiles will get to go outside again. Woot!


----------



## Jacqui

We have fog and freezing drizzle going on here this am. Temps keep dropping with it currently being 18 with the windchill at 3.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Poop! There, I contributed 

But really, I need to clean this house as the landlord has someone wanting to tour it and we will be doing the final walk through of OUR house!!! Hooray! So it makes the cleaning slightly more bearable.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I just spent time deleting PM's. Many were from members that are no longer here. It was a sad trip down memory lane...


----------



## Thalatte

hello everyone. What have I missed?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It's winter and the bulk of us, ok, me, are whining about how cold it is...


----------



## Thalatte

Ah yeah its finally getting cold here in Az and I am loving it! The torts not so much since they all have to be inside.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It was something like 14 when I got up. That's just stupid cold.


----------



## Thalatte

That sounds awesome! Its 61 right now


----------



## sibi

Here in Florida we're suppose to be in the mid 70's buy it's overcast...no sun:[ But, the torts are all going outside except Ms. Piggy. She's just starting to have mucus coming from her nose and mouth. That means bubbles. I am waiting for her to stick out her Eck so I can get a hold of it and suck that mucus out of her throat. She's not looking good.:'(


----------



## Thalatte

Poor piggy but she is in good hands.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Wow Sibi, that's rough. Sorry to hear it.


----------



## Thalatte

I think I need to look into rehoming my desert tortoise bane as well as my 3 bearded dragons and 6 fire belly toads. Anyone near Yuma or Mesa in Arizona that is interested in them?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Why do you think you need to rehome them?


----------



## Thalatte

Finances are getting tight as I need to buy a new car and my stepdad is trying to force me out of the house so within a few months I may be needing to find a really small cheap studio apartment and I dont think I can find a place suitable for tortoises. Also the energy requirements and feeding costs of the beardies and toads would make it hard to make ends meet. 
I really dont want to rehome them but I am trying to plan for the worst case scenario.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Wow. I'm sorry, that is rough. Is there a local herp society near you where you might find good homes for them?


----------



## kesh2l

I have a question it has been 29 day since my three toed box turtle layer eggs and two of them had big dents in them. Since I have had them on the incubator they are. Getting smaller is this a good sign?


----------



## Thalatte

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Wow. I'm sorry, that is rough. Is there a local herp society near you where you might find good homes for them?



Well there is the phoenix herpetological society but I am not too thrilled with them and would rather find them good homes with people I sorta know.

Also Bane I suspect has organ damage due to his previous care as no matter how often I bathe him his urates still comes out gritty. For him atleast I would prefer a very experienced tortoise keeper- someone that will provide better than I have for him.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

There has to be someone here near you.




Jacqui said:


> Hmmm still says it is...



Well now it's empty.


----------



## Elohi

Will rosemary and basil plants handle the heat and humidity of a closed chamber? My squash took off, the died quite suddenly in the chamber. I took my cantaloupe out the day the squash plant died to prefer it from dying too. Not sure what plants can handle the heat and humidity past a certain growth point.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Spider plants will grow. I had an aloe in mine until Little Ricky decided they looked at him funny, so he destroyed them.


And he are the spider plant.


*ate, not are


----------



## Yvonne G

kesh2l said:


> I have a question it has been 29 day since my three toed box turtle layer eggs and two of them had big dents in them. Since I have had them on the incubator they are. Getting smaller is this a good sign?



No. As the baby inside the egg grows, the egg seems to get bigger. And about the dent. When you add water to the incubator, the dent usually pops out.




Thalatte said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. I'm sorry, that is rough. Is there a local herp society near you where you might find good homes for them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well there is the phoenix herpetological society but I am not too thrilled with them and would rather find them good homes with people I sorta know.
> 
> Also Bane I suspect has organ damage due to his previous care as no matter how often I bathe him his urates still comes out gritty. For him atleast I would prefer a very experienced tortoise keeper- someone that will provide better than I have for him.
Click to expand...


Post your dilemma on the "Anything Goes Arizona Thread" and see if there is a member near you who can help you.


----------



## kesh2l

I'm sorry I wrote that wrong. The eggs them selfs are growing and as for the dents I have added water and they are still there but they are becoming less indented I moisten them every other day. I keep the incubator between 60 and 70% humidity. This is my first time I'm hoping I'm doing this right.


----------



## Thalatte

Thanks yvonne I forgot about that thread.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Speaking of closed chamber plants, anyone know of a good one that will grow up a trellis-type setup? Like morning glories or ivy type plants? I know lots of those are toxic, but if I could find a safe one that's easy to care for in a closed chamber environment, without taking over the whole chamber, I'd like to give one a shot when I build Littlefoot's permanent enclosure. Maybe I'm crazy. My thumb isn't very green.


----------



## Jacqui

Pothos. Not sure how well a sweet potato plant would do in such a spot, but it's a maybe. 

Or could the plant hang and grow down the trellis? Then you could add in other plant possibilities.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> I always forget that I have to dump my trash too.



Well doing that did seem to help.


----------



## Kerryann

So an update on Ozzie. I think be may in his old age be hard of hearing. That doesn't excuse him from running away from me outside but I notice he doesn't wake up when I call him or notice when I range the snack bag. We also think he has a haze over his eyes. He's 12 but is still a firecracker.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Poor Ozzie. With Ava, simply thinking of giving her a treat will wake her up.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

A good trailing plant would be wandering jew. Rosie has aloe, dracaena, a bromeliad, a ti plant, spider plant, and then a bunch of fake plants. Her enclosure is usually 78-85 degrees and 70+ humidity and they've been in there for a year just fine.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> So an update on Ozzie. I think be may in his old age be hard of hearing. That doesn't excuse him from running away from me outside but I notice he doesn't wake up when I call him or notice when I range the snack bag. We also think he has a haze over his eyes. He's 12 but is still a firecracker.



It happens to the best of us. My oldest dog also has wonderful selective hearing along with being a bit hard of hearing. I started counting trying to figure out how old Balarney is, but then the number got too big and it sorta scared me so I stopped. Boy the time goes fast with the critters and kids ya love.


----------



## sibi

Well, just got back from the vet's for Ms. Piggy's fluid therapy. She's not moving alot today, and her eyes look caked up with something. Maybe it's just scales. Poor baby. I wish she would eat! Today I had her on my belly as I was eating popcorn, and her eyes opened. I asked her if she came to me, I'd give her a bite. She just looked and closed her eyes again.


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Well, just got back from the vet's for Ms. Piggy's fluid therapy. She's not moving alot today, and her eyes look caked up with something. Maybe it's just scales. Poor baby. I wish she would eat! Today I had her on my belly as I was eating popcorn, and her eyes opened. I asked her if she came to me, I'd give her a bite. She just looked and closed her eyes again.



Poor little one.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



sibi said:


> Well, just got back from the vet's for Ms. Piggy's fluid therapy. She's not moving alot today, and her eyes look caked up with something. Maybe it's just scales. Poor baby. I wish she would eat! Today I had her on my belly as I was eating popcorn, and her eyes opened. I asked her if she came to me, I'd give her a bite. She just looked and closed her eyes again.



 I'm sorry.


----------



## Jacqui

Sibi, does she look like she drinks any of her babyfood soaks? I am guessing your giving her some of those.


----------



## sibi

Nope. I give her soaks of electrolytes and carrot baby food, but it doesn't look like she drinks anything. She won't let me grab her neck so that I can give her the critical care food. And I can't grab her if it's gonna hurt her little tiny body. I just can't do it. Next Tuesday I will know what I'm battling. It's either she shows some improvements, or I'll keep her close to me everyday until she decides she has had enough.:'(


Jacqui said:


> Sibi, does she look like she drinks any of her babyfood soaks? I am guessing your giving her some of those.


----------



## Elohi

sibi said:


> Nope. I give her soaks of electrolytes and carrot baby food, but it doesn't look like she drinks anything. She won't let me grab her neck so that I can give her the critical care food. And I can't grab her if it's gonna hurt her little tiny body. I just can't do it. Next Tuesday I will know what I'm battling. It's either she shows some improvements, or I'll keep her close to me everyday until she decides she has had enough.:'(
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sibi, does she look like she drinks any of her babyfood soaks? I am guessing your giving her some of those.
Click to expand...


Awwww poor thing. You and her both.


----------



## Jacqui

*hugs* for you Sibi. You must be feeling like your failing her, but your not.


----------



## sibi

That's part of it. I just didn't expect her to be worse than Baby Runt. I mean, Baby runt was 3 years old when I got her and she weighed 4 ounces! She's now almost 7 pounds. And today, my mil thought she was one of my others of 21 lbs! Could you believe that? 

The biggest part of this is that her eyes ...her eyes speak to me. I don't think she's really to throw in the towel. And neither am I.


Jacqui said:


> *hugs* for you Sibi. You must be feeling like your failing her, but your not.


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> The biggest part of this is that her eyes ...her eyes speak to me. I don't think she's really to throw in the towel. And neither am I.



It all starts with believing...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey Sibi, you still here?


----------



## sibi

Yep. How are you my friend?


Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hey Sibi, you still here?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've been well. A little down from the whole financial side of life, but we are healthy and have food. 
Were you able to figure out your wireless thermometer? I'm loving sitting in my living room, reading that it is 20.8f outside and the tortoise box is 81.7f I get warm just thinking about how toasty they are.


----------



## sibi

Tell me about it. I'm going broke paying vets! I told my vet, hey, you ought to give me a discount with my 4 tortoises. She did too. 

Yrs, I figured out that the digital monitor needed to be placed inside the house while the other thingy needed to be placed in the shed. Haha...the instructions must have been written by a foreigner! Oh, but wait, I'm a foreigner, oops.


Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've been well. A little down from the whole financial side of life, but we are healthy and have food.
> Were you able to figure out your wireless thermometer? I'm loving sitting in my living room, reading that it is 20.8f outside and the tortoise box is 81.7f I get warm just thinking about how toasty they are.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Just for youâ€¦




I've used wireless thermometers for years. I love them. I've always been the geek that likes to know the temps. During this cold snap we've been having, I've been pointing out the outside temp compared to the tortoise shed temp often enough that Karen told me last night that I was making her mental with all the temp updates. Lol.


----------



## sibi

Oh look! He's got a pink nose. How adorable is that! Cowboy, you made my day. I guess you've read about Ms. Piggy, no?


Cowboy_Ken said:


> Just for youâ€¦


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yes. I've read the ordeal. Recently I said no to flying a sulcata up here when I learned she was in bad shape. Runny eyes, nose discharge. I couldn't do it, physically or mentally. You are the Saint of Tortoises.


----------



## sibi

I can't stand what their eyes say to me. I feel their pain and fear. I cry inside when I look into Ms.Piggy's eyes. I swear they talk to me.

I don't think I can ever take another sick tort again. It's too emotional for me.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Rescuing is never easy work... I used to help with a dog rescue and ran my own small animal rescue. 

Also, less than one hour till we leave to do the final signing and get the keys!!! 

Here's to going (nearly) broke! Lol.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



sibi said:


> I can't stand what their eyes say to me. I feel their pain and fear. I cry inside when I look into Ms.Piggy's eyes. I swear they talk to me.
> 
> I don't think I can ever take another sick tort again. It's too emotional for me.



Sibi, you are a tortoise whisperer. *sorry to make a joke out of such a serious topic, you have my prayers.


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> I don't think I can ever take another sick tort again. It's too emotional for me.



Sibi, your like me, you say those words now, but as soon as something comes along needing help you will be back to driving yourself nuts trying to figure out how to help, crying your tears of frustrations and pain, giving of your heart, and saying once more how you will never do it again (until the next helpless one comes along).




RosieRedfoot said:


> Also, less than one hour till we leave to do the final signing and get the keys!!!
> 
> Here's to going (nearly) broke! Lol.



You should be an official house loan owner by now, congrats!!


----------



## sibi

Good morning everyone! Kim, this is a real special day for you. Congrats in advance! The for few months will be scary, buy then after that, you'll be like all the rest of us, ok...We can do this


Jacqui, you're right. I'm just a bleeding heart for helpless animals.


----------



## Jacqui

*Here's to a Thermal Thursday!*

Thermal because many of us should be putting on some thermals to stay warm tonight.  7 here right now with wind chills taking it down to -2.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> *Here's to a Thermal Thursday!*



Already got the bottoms on under my comfy pants.


----------



## sibi

Wow, guys, I can't imagine that cold! Here it's in the 70's all week. Buy, it's been overcast and/or raining most of the day. That cold front may be headed our way over the weekend. Brrrr...for you guys, not me


----------



## Jacqui

Ken, when do you work? Or do you still work?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Ken, when do you work? Or do you still work?



Currently not.


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Wow, guys, I can't imagine that cold! Here it's in the 70's all week. Buy, it's been overcast and/or raining most of the day. That cold front may be headed our way over the weekend. Brrrr...for you guys, not me



I don't think we are going to get above freezing until like next Friday or so.


----------



## kesh2l

Shoot can I have y'all's weather it's -16 here


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

My wife is from Haver and she gets daily weather updates from family still up there. I like Montana, but this time of year you can have it. Lol.


----------



## Barista5261

Morning all! 



Hope everyone has an awesome day!


----------



## Moozillion




----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> 7 here right now with wind chills taking it down to -2.



Oh...My...Lord in heaven!!! Do you work outside much when it's that cold? We haven't heard from TerryO very much this past year, but I remember seeing the pictures of her beautiful, tropical-looking box turtle pens, then a winter picture of the same pens under several feet of snow. It's cold here right now, but I'll take my weather any day over what you have, Jacqui!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## Jacqui

kesh2l said:


> Shoot can I have y'all's weather it's -16 here



Ummm nope! Those temps before our windchills would mean the puppy would be a pupscile before the two small dogs and I got back from our walk.  Would also mean I would have to find a coat or a jacket atleast to wear rather then the sweatshirt.




Barista5261 said:


> Morning all!
> 
> 
> Hope everyone has an awesome day!



Who is this charmer?




Yvonne G said:


> Oh...My...Lord in heaven!!! Do you work outside much when it's that cold? We haven't heard from TerryO very much this past year, but I remember seeing the pictures of her beautiful, tropical-looking box turtle pens, then a winter picture of the same pens under several feet of snow. It's cold here right now, but I'll take my weather any day over what you have, Jacqui!



Not as much no. You can't move much because they are frozen to the ground or each other.  Things just change a bit. You know you have things like the front porch more covered and filled with boxes for the cats, so it's more difficult to get in and out. You have to carry water out rather then using the hoses. You have to watch for ice when walking the dogs. On the nicer days (ie when the wind slows down a bit), I still try to trim plants down and such. Certainly is not like summer, when I live outside.




AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]



Good morning!


----------



## kesh2l

Yea I don't leave my dog out long in this. And I put a heater on my mud room so my cats have a warm place since they do not like the indoors. My turtle and lizards have it the best I keep them nice and toasty which gets a bit harder even in the house this time of year but they seem happy. I got Tammy the turtle crickets yesterday they are her chocolate she gets so animated hunting them and watching them I live to just watch her.


----------



## Jacqui

Ugghhh I just got through reading a wonderful dog storybook and of course I cried for a lot of it, so am sitting here with red eyes. It's amazing how a story can create so many emotions in a person.

So everybody having a good day?


----------



## Yvonne G

Not necessarily "good," but lazy for sure! I've got a nice fire in the wood stove, was reading for a while. Earlier I made a pot of beans, but they didn't turn out as tasty as usual. But the fresh bread and hard butter I had with the beans was a delight! Yesterday I made Creme Brulee cheese cake, so I'll have some of that in a little bit. It's a bit cold outside, but the sun in shining...and all is right with the world!!!


----------



## Jacqui

I did a first for me today, I figured out how to light the pilot on my wall furnace. All of the guys I have had do it (hubby, ex, son) have complained what a royal pain it is to do. Know what? They are right. 

Everytime I make bean soup for some reason I now feel so "Yvonney" doing it, becaused you talked about making it in the past and for some reason it always stuck with me.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Remember the gnome I mentioned a few days ago? Pictures are up in Littlefoot's thread as requested, plus pictures of his shell tracings.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Barista5261 said:


> Morning all!
> 
> 
> Hope everyone has an awesome day!



What a cutie!


----------



## Yvonne G

Barista5261 said:


> Morning all!
> 
> 
> Hope everyone has an awesome day!




What a cute little doggie. Love the expression on his face.


----------



## T33's Torts

I was lifting bags of compressed hay today, (helping out a local feed store) and one of the bales wasn't double bagged, and hay kept poking out. One thick hay stabbed into my arm!! I know how ridiculous that sounds, but its like a giant splinter!! I was in so much pain!! It was INSIDE my arm! AHHHH. The edges are jagged so I was freaking out about pulling it out. It was in a good inch and a half.... I gathered my self and yanked it out. SCARIEST MOMENT OF MY LIFE. Blood was everywhere it was awful. My arm burns and stings still, but it looks better: 

(The darker line is where I was IMPALED.) Pictures can't capture the gory-ness


----------



## Barista5261

@jacqui this is my sister's adorable chi-weenie [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES] she is a mix between a doxin and a chihuahua. She looks like a really big chihuahua, but howls like a doxin. Her coat is a nice golden brown color, like a freshly baked loaf of bread. So my fiancÃ©e and I call her Little Bread [BREAD]


----------



## Jacqui

The little loaf of Bread reminds me of my older and bigger Chi.


----------



## sibi

Aw, just look ay those eyes! His eyebrow says, I trust you, mom, but...what are you doing? Hahaha


Barista5261 said:


> Morning all!
> 
> 
> Hope everyone has an awesome day!


----------



## Jacqui

Is it Christmas yet? Just used up the last of my turkey meat and now have to wait til Christmas for more.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Oh my gosh! I just saw that I've contributed .99% of all the the posts. I'm almost to 1%. I'm so excited.


----------



## Jacqui

Congrats Ken on doing a lot of postings!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Normally I cruz Craigslist pet section keeping an eye out for a tortoise I might need. Typically, I find russians for $45-$50 and young Sulcatas all pyramided up for $150-$200. Tonight, I did a tortoise search in the for sale section and what a difference. Russians for sale at $200! These are your basic 4"-5" ones. If Karen sees that, she's gonna come up with $1800 worth of Russian tortoises down in the barn. Lol.


----------



## jaizei

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Oh my gosh! I just saw that I've contributed .99% of all the the posts. I'm almost to 1%. I'm so excited.



I think that you're 19.5% of the posts in this thread is more impressive.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Congrats Ken on doing a lot of postings!



Ummm, may I ask your percentage?


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Ken on doing a lot of postings!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm, may I ask your percentage?
Click to expand...


I think it said 4.51




jaizei said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh! I just saw that I've contributed .99% of all the the posts. I'm almost to 1%. I'm so excited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that you're 19.5% of the posts in this thread is more impressive.
Click to expand...


I agree,very impressive!!


----------



## sibi

Well, heck, I need to check my contributions. Now, I think I need to go to ...


I just checked my contributions and it's .9% So I'm almost at 1% contributions too. How do I find out about this thread?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I don't know how to check individual threads like that. But I do tend to babble. As it were.


----------



## kesh2l

Cowboy I enjoy you posts you have a good heart and heart personality!! Lol just thought I would throw that out there.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Thank you. That feeds my narsasistic


What I meant was thank you. That feeds my self absorption very well.


----------



## kesh2l

How in the monkey butts did my auto correct get heart personality out of great personality. I guess I need to proof read a little better before I hit send lol


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Normally I cruz Craigslist pet section keeping an eye out for a tortoise I might need. Typically, I find russians for $45-$50 and young Sulcatas all pyramided up for $150-$200. Tonight, I did a tortoise search in the for sale section and what a difference. Russians for sale at $200! These are your basic 4"-5" ones. If Karen sees that, she's gonna come up with $1800 worth of Russian tortoises down in the barn. Lol.



There's a male and female on the Los Angeles CL for $300 (both) female looks good, males a bit rough.


And I'm at .12%
I think I should start stalking the intro's, and welcome people.


----------



## sibi

That's a great way to up the Percentages Lol


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



sibi said:


> That's a great way to up the Percentages Lol



I'VE GOT THIS!! Time to beat Mr. Ken. And I was thinking, Ken and Karen? That's so cute.


----------



## sibi

Well, his wife Karen doesn't post here, but they're a couple.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tffnytorts said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a great way to up the Percentages Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'VE GOT THIS!! Time to beat Mr. Ken. And I was thinking, Ken and Karen? That's so cute.
Click to expand...


And that's why our place is the â€œCircle Double K" ranch. Truthfully the brand is two back to back K's in a circle.


----------



## sibi

That's neat. So, >|< something like that?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here's your nightly photo Sibi ;


----------



## sibi

What a precious sweetheart. Aw, look at how he displays his belly so openly. That says he's 100% feeling safe and secure. You must spoil this one, don't you?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Maybe...lol


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a great way to up the Percentages Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'VE GOT THIS!! Time to beat Mr. Ken. And I was thinking, Ken and Karen? That's so cute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that's why our place is the â€œCircle Double K" ranch. Truthfully the brand is two back to back K's in a circle.
Click to expand...


That's so perfect!!


----------



## kesh2l

This is Weighty my albino procostomas..... Yea no clue how to spell that


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Well we have the keys! 

I have been going back and forth on that wood panel look in the family room and think we've decided to repaint the trim and doors anyway (lots of streaky staining and dings) and since replacing all the door knobs to newer secure ones, the doors stuck out even more as poorly finished. 

I did a crappy "paint visualizer thing" on the doors before vs a more colonial/modern look. Thinking of replacing carpet with a fake teak colored flooring too. 




Not necessarily painting those exact colors, but those are the un doctored before vs the potential on the right. Looks like a completely different space. 

The house itself is somewhat Georgian colonial and I don't feel their hunting lodge vibe flows well. Especially since most of the dark wood is all different shades due to diy staining of various wood types. 

Spent $600 on door knobs and tools so ouch, but that's only the beginning... 

Anyway, up early to go back to the stores and get cracking on gutting the garage to the studs (old laminate glue on wood paneling with nothing behind it but some dry rot in spots). Since the room over the garage is insulated but the garage is not it ups the hvac costs. 


And so it begins.... The never ending cycle of "to do lists"


----------



## sibi

Congratulations Kim. I k is you'll turn this house around to make it your own. Now, you get to be like the rest of us...paying property tax! Best to you both!


For the rest of us, GOOD MORNING EVERYONE!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Kim call me old fashioned, but I really love the doors on the left side. The right side would get my yuck vote... which I know you could care less since I am not the one living there.

any how...

*Good morning Chatters!​*
Hope you all are having great starts to your days!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yeah Kim! An old movie to rent would be, â€œThe Money Pit". Really it's a fun movie about a young couple such as you guys, they buy a house and decide to fix it themselves. Have fun.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yeah Kim! An old movie to rent would be, â€œThe Money Pit". Really it's a fun movie about a young couple such as you guys, they buy a house and decide to fix it themselves. Have fun.



I love that movie!


----------



## sibi

Me too. Funny too. Got to see it.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Ken on doing a lot of postings!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm, may I ask your percentage?
Click to expand...


Where are you getting these percentages?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Ken on doing a lot of postings!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm, may I ask your percentage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where are you getting these percentages?
Click to expand...


User CP


----------



## Yvonne G

RosieRedfoot said:


> Well we have the keys!
> 
> I have been going back and forth on that wood panel look in the family room and think we've decided to repaint the trim and doors anyway (lots of streaky staining and dings) and since replacing all the door knobs to newer secure ones, the doors stuck out even more as poorly finished.
> 
> I did a crappy "paint visualizer thing" on the doors before vs a more colonial/modern look. Thinking of replacing carpet with a fake teak colored flooring too.
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessarily painting those exact colors, but those are the un doctored before vs the potential on the right. Looks like a completely different space.
> 
> The house itself is somewhat Georgian colonial and I don't feel their hunting lodge vibe flows well. Especially since most of the dark wood is all different shades due to diy staining of various wood types.




Personally, I love the dark wood paneling.


----------



## sibi

The wood paneling on the left is a bit too much. I like the right side with the door being a dark walnut color. The colors white/green looks nice.hope you got nickel color doorknobs.


RosieRedfoot said:


> Well we have the keys!
> 
> I have been going back and forth on that wood panel look in the family room and think we've decided to repaint the trim and doors anyway (lots of streaky staining and dings) and since replacing all the door knobs to newer secure ones, the doors stuck out even more as poorly finished.
> 
> I did a crappy "paint visualizer thing" on the doors before vs a more colonial/modern look. Thinking of replacing carpet with a fake teak colored flooring too.
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessarily painting those exact colors, but those are the un doctored before vs the potential on the right. Looks like a completely different space.
> 
> The house itself is somewhat Georgian colonial and I don't feel their hunting lodge vibe flows well. Especially since most of the dark wood is all different shades due to diy staining of various wood types.
> 
> Spent $600 on door knobs and tools so ouch, but that's only the beginning...
> 
> Anyway, up early to go back to the stores and get cracking on gutting the garage to the studs (old laminate glue on wood paneling with nothing behind it but some dry rot in spots). Since the room over the garage is insulated but the garage is not it ups the hvac costs.
> 
> 
> And so it begins.... The never ending cycle of "to do lists"


----------



## Jacqui

Yippee skippee Yvonne likes the left side better too.  I really really dislike that darker door that Sibi likes.


----------



## Yvonne G

I agree. If you end up liking a painted wall better than the paneling, then you deff. need to paint the door too.

But, that's expensive paneling. It looks rich. I would leave it alone.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

The paneling is tongue and groove pine stained darker. But the stain isn't even and has lots of dings and dents and falling-in panels. If I wanted light floors I'd probably keep it darker but I love the clean modern lines. I'll be leaving dark wood accents like the beam at the apex and the chair rail moulding in the formal dining room. They also stained all the cabinets and shelving the same color, so it's good we have two months to work on it and pay it off too!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Rent the movie tonight and have a movie night. It'll be fun. 
So are you thinking of pulling the paneling and putting up Sheetrock?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Yeah, we started pulling the panels in the garage and have found nicely installed joists/studs, no insulation, and a bunch of random stuff that fell out of the attic into the walls like a sweater, a Santa made from a Pringles can, a planet Hollywood t shirt, Sesame Street toys, and fake board game money. 

The panels smell musty/mildewy and we have some kilz to coat everything in after they're ripped out. Will probably instal the newer moisture resistant Sheetrock over insulation and paint again with kilz. Most garages here have mold problems so we want to prevent that.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

If the panels have any good spots and have any thickness to them, you could cut them up and save them to use as outdoor pen walls.


----------



## T33's Torts

WOOHOO!! Weekend!!!


----------



## kesh2l

Tffnttorts what kind of turtle is that in your pic?


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



kesh2l said:


> Tffnttorts what kind of turtle is that in your pic?



A really beaten up russian! That's my Bob. He was attacked by a doggy and he had (and still has a little) dry rot. Its a whole lot better though. I currently do not have pictures, because of the new phone  I'll find some.


Here ya go! He's my baby. He follows me around the russian area and he's so sweet, before he came into my possession, he lived in a small glass tank in a toddlers room and he was fed apples and ice burg lettuce since he was purchased at a small pet store. He's one of my favorite torts.


----------



## kesh2l

I have a three toed box turtle. And to be honest I did not under stand there personality and how a turtle can have such personality till her


My Tammy is only in her bin in the winter. In the summer she is out in my yard with me  and at nigh she returns to the bin. It gets to cold in Montana to let her out side all night in the summer. And since we have been below zero all week I'm sure she is thankful to be inside lol


----------



## T33's Torts

Sorry my picture didn't load :dodgy:


----------



## kesh2l

Aww he looks sweet


----------



## Jacqui

It's going to be a long weekend and early part of next week. Will be worring about Jeff and his student. They are leaving NJ and going across to WA and then down to CA. 800 miles with an empty trailor and then the filled one will be only like 24,000. With two drops in Wa and then the last in CA, so even a ligher load for the last parts.  Light loads and empty ones are not good on snow and ice and guess what will be all along their trip...snow and ice. 
So glad I am not with them.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> It's going to be a long weekend and early part of next week. Will be worring about Jeff and his student. They are leaving NJ and going across to WA and then down to CA. 800 miles with an empty trailor and then the filled one will be only like 24,000. With two drops in Wa and then the last in CA, so even a ligher load for the last parts.  Light loads and empty ones are not good on snow and ice and guess what will be all along their trip...snow and ice.
> So glad I am not with them.



That crap, Jacqui. I had Karen read that and she said Jeff needs to contact Roy from Shipping Wars to help get that trailer filled.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

So we had a productive day. It was 81 today somehow but we solved the musty garage issue. We pulled out all the crappy laminate panels in the garage. And found some moldy insulation near a vent exhaust. So we put on breather masks and gloves and ripped it out, triple bagged it, and are running it all to the dump tomorrow. I sprayed down the walls with a 1:1 bleach after vacuuming them. There were only signs of mold on the very outer part of the insulation but we ripped it all out. 

My brother comes into town to help us in a little under 24 hours! Tomorrow we'll be doing a dump run and priming some walls. 

I was pulling nails and paneling all day. Time for a tv show or two then bed!


On a side note, need to learn to do drywall lol. 

Poor dogs are feeling so neglected. But they'll soon forget when they have a large yard to chase new squirrels in!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Before



After



Before



After


Note: in the last after pic it isn't mold, the bleach spray made the wood on the right look blackened. All the mold was only topical on the insulation since they put insulation over the wall, had a badly sealed duct below it, and put peg board over the top of it all so you can see all the black dots on the insulation where moisture got through and grew mold.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's going to be a long weekend and early part of next week. Will be worring about Jeff and his student. They are leaving NJ and going across to WA and then down to CA. 800 miles with an empty trailor and then the filled one will be only like 24,000. With two drops in Wa and then the last in CA, so even a ligher load for the last parts.  Light loads and empty ones are not good on snow and ice and guess what will be all along their trip...snow and ice.
> So glad I am not with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That crap, Jacqui. I had Karen read that and she said Jeff needs to contact Roy from Shipping Wars to help get that trailer filled.
Click to expand...


This is a frozen load of some kind of food item (never asked what). Most of the food places (which is most of what Jeff hauls) are very food safety aware. Most places will not even let the drivers on the dock to count loads any more, so there is less chance of contamination. Once loaded, the companies often put their own tags on the trailors and when received on the other end, those tags had better still be on (shows the doors were never opened). Others also put in thermometers to record temps through out the trip, if you open doors to load, those temps will change and not be within allowable zones. With that said, no good company is going to want to run the chance of another place not being so safe. I have to agree with them. If we were talking nonfood it might be different.


If they try to find a load for the 800 empty miles, then they would not be able to make the other load. It takes about 2 hours for them to get loaded and 2 hours to get unloaded... if they are lucky. Some folks make them wait even longer and some folks simply do not have the product ready (most often a produce load or a packing plant/meat type item).


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone


----------



## kesh2l

Good morning from the Rockies!!!! Another cold morning here thermometer said -22 I'm seriously thinking of migrating lol. Hope you all have a wonderfully awesome day!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



kesh2l said:


> Good morning from the Rockies!!!! Another cold morning here thermometer said -22 I'm seriously thinking of migrating lol. Hope you all have a wonderfully awesome day!!!



Migrate to SoCal!! It's 59 (high) today and the low is a chilly 33.


----------



## sibi

Ms. Piggy passed away this morning. I started a new thread on her.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've read. So sorry Sibi.


----------



## kesh2l

Oh sib I'm so sorry.


----------



## Jacqui

Sibi sorry


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



sibi said:


> Ms. Piggy passed away this morning. I started a new thread on her.



I'm so sorry


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm just happy that it's 14.3f out and the tortoise shed is 80.2f. A friend of mine suggested I make a smoking room off the tortoise shed, so Karen and I can be warm when we go outside to smoke.


----------



## sibi

I think your friend has something there, Cowboy. Thanks guys for thinking of us with Ms. Piggy. She was the sweetest tort you would have ever encountered. I need to move on, but I feel stuck in limbo.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It's a rough one, Sibi. Now is the time to focus on the others. This will help you with the transition.


----------



## T33's Torts

I agree with Ken about moving on..
You did a wonderful job with her, Sibi.
She was very lucky to fall into your care. 

Now, cowboy, how warm exactly is YOUR house... You know? The other habitat? The one you and Karen habitate in?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Our house is all of 70.8. But I'm still wearing a sweat shirt.


----------



## kesh2l

Cowboy send me some of your warmth.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

You're in Idaho, right?


----------



## kesh2l

Montana


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I saw on the news tonight that Haver is -30 today. That is just wrong.


----------



## kesh2l

Lol it was -22 this morning and -14 when I came home at 930 tonight


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

The news was showing it was -30 in Haver and 81 someplace in Florida. A swing of 111 degrees.


----------



## kesh2l

Crazy ain't it!


----------



## sibi

Oh my goodness, how could anyone live with those temps?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sibi, Karen and I have family in Haver. I've no idea how they do it.


----------



## kesh2l

We stay in side...... A lot... Haha this is why we get cabin fever so bad come spring lol


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here goes the reminiscingâ€¦while in my early 20's I lived in a primitive cabin for a fall, winter,spring. Temps were close to what you're getting. We had a freak spring freeze that kept us cabin bond and it was not good. Winter was fine, but that spring storm we were totally unprepared for.


----------



## T33's Torts

It's 68 in the house and I'm freezing my *insert another word for butt* off!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Put on some sweats!!'n


----------



## T33's Torts

You have no idea!! 
I'm wearing long-johns under heavy sweat pants and a long sleeve shirt under a short sleeve shirt under a sweatshirt under a blanket. Woohoo. Coldness. I DO NOT do well in cold. I get sick and angry.  my sister used to say the cold triggers my evil half.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yup. I woke up a bit of a lunger this morning and Karen said I was real grumpy. I just didn't feel well and couldn't express that I guess.


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Oh my goodness, how could anyone live with those temps?



Same way folks live with those hot temps. 


*Good morning!!​*

It is such a wonderful morning outside here. It's 16, so I was able to walk the dogs with just a tshirt and sweatshirt, rather then having a coat too! No long johns today either, just the jeans. We have this fresh layer of snow and more falling. Not much just about 2". Made it so quiet out and clean looking. I even let Mocha, my most snow loving dog off leash to run and play in her snow. Mister, the black lab mix, came from our walk with a dappled back, white feet and his entire head was white from shoveling his face under the snow to smell along the way. He was so cute. The cats aren't as thrilled, one came with us to the backyard before deciding to get back to the house instead of going the full way with us.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

9 degrees.
My sliding back door is frozen shut.
I'm trying to convince myself to get dressed and go to church, but I'm not doing a good job of that. [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]

Oliver is happy, though!


----------



## Jacqui

My every thoughtful kitties decide my temp gun was a toy and played with it, until they manage to get it into a turtle tank.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Bad kitties!!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Sulcata_Sandy said:


> Bad kitties!!!!!



Yes, because I really use the darn thing daily.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Sulcata_Sandy said:


> 9 degrees.
> My sliding back door is frozen shut.
> I'm trying to convince myself to get dressed and go to church, but I'm not doing a good job of that. [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]
> 
> Oliver is happy, though!



Awww!!


----------



## Jacqui

Yesterday I had so much fun! My daughter wanted me to bring my truck into town to bring home her Christmas tree. Keep in mind, it was the coldest day of the year with temps below zero. So here I have on thermal underwear (upper and lower), jeans, two socks, tshirt, sweatshirt, wintercoat, gloves and a hat. I was in no hurry and very comfortable to look at all the live trees every where. My daughter is standing there freezing, so she took just about the first tree we looked at. Poor tree was so frozen, you couldn't even get it to lower it's branches for a good look at it. 

Of course we had to go have some awesome and spicey Mexican food to celebrate.  I had a couple of brisket tacos with the shells made out of a cheesey stuff... mmmm mmmm good.


----------



## Jacqui

It's snowing!! I am loving each and every trip outside, even when it's only to take the trash out! 

It's snowing!!!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Something tells me that Jacqui loves snow!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Something tells me that Jacqui loves snow!



As long as I don't have to drive in it.  Wasn't bad going down to the brown house to feed the cats, but I really would not want to have to go into town. It's just so pretty and fun to walk in and push off stuff. This is not the good wet snow needed for snowman making.


Hey, I had a frozen bag of pinto beans so I put them into the crock to heat up with some ham. I was wondering what would happen if I added the bag of black beans I have too? Anybody ever have them mixed together?


----------



## lisa127

We put up our Christmas tree on November 29, but I didn't take a picture until now. So now I want to share.  I love Christmas.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> I was wondering what would happen if I added the bag of black beans I have too? Anybody ever have them mixed together?



As long as the black beans cook, they taste fine


----------



## lisa127

tffnytorts said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering what would happen if I added the bag of black beans I have too? Anybody ever have them mixed together?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as the black beans cook, they taste fine
Click to expand...


My vegetarian daughter mixes every bean together she can find.


----------



## Jacqui

Pretty tree!


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> Pretty tree!



Agreed!! Ours is tiny. It coulda been 4 feet taller. Even got some presents already!!


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty tree!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed!! Ours is tiny. It coulda been 4 feet taller. Even got some presents already!!
Click to expand...


Very pretty also!


----------



## lisa127

I like your tree. I love tinsel but can't use it because of the dogs and cat. I feel like with no tinsel or garland there is not enough on the tree.


----------



## Jacqui

lisa127 said:


> I like your tree. I love tinsel but can't use it because of the dogs and cat. I feel like with no tinsel or garland there is not enough on the tree.



Sorta unfinished is what I use to think. I too had to give up tinsel, but then again these days I gave up the tree completely.


----------



## Yvonne G

I don't do a tree anymore. With just me living here, there's no reason to go through all that rigmarole. I don't even have any decorations any more. My grand daughter who lives in Texas came to spend a week with me at Christmas time (I think it was last year, or maybe the year before), and she knew that I didn't have any decorations, so she bought one or two items every time she went shopping, and by the time she came to visit, she had enough to decorate a small living tree that I bought at the grocery store. After Christmas I planted the tree in the Aldabran pen. Maybe it was two years ago, because that tree has put on about a foot of new growth. But I love driving around at night and looking at all the pretty lights everyone else has put up. And, Lisa, your tree is beautiful!


----------



## lisa127

I love Christmas too much to not put up anything. My kids are grown but I still put up decorations and couldn't imagine not doing it. I'm a hermit type person. Left to my own devices I would never leave the house and never see anyone but my animals. If I stop putting up a tree and decorations I'll really turn into scrooge!...lol I would at some point like to go with a smaller tree though.


----------



## Jacqui

When my Mom died, my love of Christmas seemed to have died with her. I came to realize I decorated to see her smile and know her delight to see them. All I do these days is put a string of lights on the front fence. Of course last time Jeff was home, he fixed my front porch light and put up an outside light. I told him I didn't need an porch outlet. Last week I told him I forgot all about my Christmas lights using the old porch outlet. 

I do love driving and seeing what others have done. I saw a neat one the other night. They had a pair of swans in that meshy fabric stuff it looked like "swimming" on a pond that was made with blue lights on the ground. Really eye catching.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty tree!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed!! Ours is tiny. It coulda been 4 feet taller. Even got some presents already!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very pretty also!
Click to expand...


Thanks!


----------



## Kerryann

Happy Sunday
It was only like 18 degrees today and we were out stringing holiday lights. We got a lot done but wow it was so cold.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Like Sandy, it was 8f here this am. No water in the house. The electric blanket that usually is wrapped around the pipes in the garage, was on our bed. Karen lost one aspect of her spoiling, me turning it on so she has a warm bed to crawl into, for another, having water in the house for a shower. Running water good, grandmas wool blankets on the bed good. Win/win. The High Holy Day of Bacon Sunday went off without a hitch, Karen knowing, I, too, like being spoiled. And the big kids were snug in their shed at 81.1f.


I want to use my rain gear, not the parka I don't have.


----------



## kesh2l

I wanted to share these my 8 year old son made this first one and my 5 year old nephew the second. Now of course my sister n I glued them on since we used hot glue guns. The boys placed and picked the ornaments I can't wait to get the one my sonar hung tomorrow.


----------



## Jacqui

Cute!I kinda like the jingle bells on the bottom of the bow.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Karen made this kitten for our boy's girlfriends baby girl. I'm thinking someone might be a little jealous.


----------



## Barista5261

Happy Mazuri Monday!


----------



## Jacqui

Oh what a cute kitten!! Your wife did good. 




Barista5261 said:


> Happy Mazuri Monday!



No Mazuri here today, except for the water turtles. Did I tell you guys I finally last week got the water turtle Yvonne sent me (the funky body one) to eat. Or atleast eat when I could see it.  He was getting me very very frustrated.

It's -4 out and the little dogs decided today the snow was too yucky to walk very far on.I ended up giving one a lift back to the street, at which point he suddenly seemed to be able to run on the snow again.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Larry says "HAPPY MAZURI MONDAY!"

Well, disaster week behind me, I'm praying for a better week. [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][PURPLE HEART]
Grandfather still in hospital, radiation, chemo, PT...might get to come home later this week. My grandmother has mild dementia and needs him home. Mom and I are discussing getting them into assisted living ASAP. They are in their mid 90's and until last week, almost totally independent.

Boyfriend in Kansas is very ill. To the point he may have to leave his job and come home...happy, sad, scared. I don't know what this will do for his hefty child support. Both x wives are in KY, which has rediculoulsy strict child support payment laws. He's already filed for a reduction. Just waiting.

And, I got this silly green Iguana rescue. Anyone want an Iguana? Sub-adult. Owner had three in a small enclosure, this one was bullying so she surrendered.


----------



## Jacqui

Sorry about your Grandfather, what's wrong with him? Are the Grandparents willing to go into an assisted living location?

The last iguana rescue I took in was a large male. Very bold and agressive (along with beautiful colors). Things were fine until times I had my period, then watch out for that tail and other agression spikes. I had always thought the period thing was a tall tale thing. He loved his greens and stuff. Sorta reminds me of a sulcata in that way.


----------



## Yvonne G

I don't take in anything but turtles and tortoises. If someone has a lizard or whatever they need to re-home, I tell them I don't take that kind of animal. Period.

I love that little kitten. Karen did a good job on it. It just needs a big red bow around its neck.


----------



## Jacqui

When we had our local herp club, I was the co-rescue person, so I took in everything but snakes. The other co was a snake person, actually a couple, who did the snake rescues/rehomings. It was nice to not have to take the whole load on. 

Well my truck is thinking it's a bit too nippy for a "fun" trip into town today. I just hope I didn't drain the battery too low with my tries. It just kept starting but then not being able to hold the run.


----------



## Yvonne G

You need a fairy god-mother who would be willing to tap old truck on the nose and change it into a brand, spankin' new, dark green Dodge Hemi!


Oh my lord. I just looked at the clock, and it's 10a already. I normally go outside around 7:30a or 8a. My animals must think I've died and gone to heaven! It's just so cold out there, and so warm in here. Do I gotta' go? Huh? do I????


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> You need a fairy god-mother who would be willing to tap old truck on the nose and change it into a brand, spankin' new, dark green Dodge Hemi!
> 
> 
> Oh my lord. I just looked at the clock, and it's 10a already. I normally go outside around 7:30a or 8a. My animals must think I've died and gone to heaven! It's just so cold out there, and so warm in here. Do I gotta' go? Huh? do I????





Lol you sound like me with putting off going outside. The first set off dogs is now back to about 8 am at the latest I can squeeze out. The next set I try to put off for another hour. Outside cats get fed between the two sets. 

I would rather just have mine worked on.  I just like broken in trucks better then new ones.  I would be worried about each possible scratch or ding on a new truck, with my truck it's more a let's just get this job done attitude.  Plus I would hate to think what insurance and plates would run me.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

I'm working with another rescue organization, and they are too full to take on anymore, so I offered to help. I'm getting a water per turtle next week. May be a Cooter. 

Waiting for biopsy results to find out more on grandpa's cancer. My family is very tiny, so not many to help with everything that is going on, and they will not be happy with the suggestion to move of assisted living. These are fiercely independent people. Ugh. Family drama.

Hoping to hear from John today after doctor visit. I'm actually relieved he can't fly...no more long trips, being gone a year, horrific hours. I've been praying for years for him to get into management or find a mundane non-aviation job. I don't care what he does or how much he makes, just want him home. 

I sure hope I can rehome this iguana quickly, I really am not into keeping lizards. I think they are amazing, I enjoy seeing them, just no desire to keep them. Bring me your tortoises!!!! Just don't bring me anything else. LOL

Is everyone having a decent day? Pipes burst at hospital, so we have no water. It's a super fun day for me and my staff. [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][TOILET]


----------



## StarSapphire22

Littlefoot is king of the mountain today. 




On my way to work. Yay more hours/money/playing with people's puppies...boo work. Lol.


----------



## Jacqui

Cooters are neat turtles, I love 'em!

Well perhaps once he is out of the hospital and if things go well, they can continue to stay where they are. So many older folks get shuffled off to Asst living and then go downhill so quickly afterward.  I keep telling my kids I will never live in one of those places. It's funny because they are all looking forward to putting their dad into a senior home. It's okay, because he would do well in one. Me, I need my animals and my yard.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm sorry Sandy.. Its always hard when family is ill. My mom had breast cancer (luckily she is better) and we lost my auntie to cancer. Your family is in my prayers.

And whatever happened to those Sullies? I know it'd be bad to have anymore distractions, but I'm curious


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> I'm sorry Sandy.. Its always hard when family is ill. My mom had breast cancer (luckily she is better) and we lost my auntie to cancer. Your family is in my prayers.



Did having breast cancer change your Mom? Like does she do a better job with diet or exercise? Does she seem to value life more? I am always curious, when somebody has something like breast cancer and survive if they choose to take it as a wake up call or not. If this is too personal, that's okay too.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry Sandy.. Its always hard when family is ill. My mom had breast cancer (luckily she is better) and we lost my auntie to cancer. Your family is in my prayers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did having breast cancer change your Mom? Like does she do a better job with diet or exercise? Does she seem to value life more? I am always curious, when somebody has something like breast cancer and survive if they choose to take it as a wake up call or not. If this is too personal, that's okay too.
Click to expand...


She's always been vety active, and she's still a pharmacist. But she definitely values life more. It was important to her that she gathered herself and moved on, as that's when my auntie was diagnosed. And of course that was a month after my youngest cousin was born. Funny how things work out. After my auntie passed away, my grandma was (and still is) in a bit of a haze. It all happened so rapidly. My other aunt is pregnant now. (My mom is MUCH older than my dad's sisters) I just stay back, and hang out in the tortoise habitat.


----------



## Jacqui

Do you think it has changed you? How you look at life? Or even your relationship with your Mom?


So the Aunt who died had just had the baby?


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> Do you think it has changed you? How you look at life? Or even your relationship with your Mom?
> 
> 
> So the Aunt who died had just had the baby?



Yes. Well, she was diagnosed right after having my cousin. I'm generally the same. I'm very active, i eat pretty well and I've always been very close to my mom. I'm the oldest of my generation, and there's a gigantic age gap between me and the youngest. There will be an even larger gap, coming in April


----------



## Jacqui

How large is the gap?


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

tffnytorts said:


> I'm sorry Sandy.. Its always hard when family is ill. My mom had breast cancer (luckily she is better) and we lost my auntie to cancer. Your family is in my prayers.
> 
> And whatever happened to those Sullies? I know it'd be bad to have anymore distractions, but I'm curious



Family members of the people surrendering them kept them instead. I have no idea if they are experienced or not. But they have my info if the ever need help.


----------



## T33's Torts

I have a horrid head ache, and I'm dizzy. I need sleep and I'm sooooo cold.. Burrrr.... maybe a warm shower!


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> Yvonne G said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need a fairy god-mother who would be willing to tap old truck on the nose and change it into a brand, spankin' new, dark green Dodge Hemi!
> 
> 
> Oh my lord. I just looked at the clock, and it's 10a already. I normally go outside around 7:30a or 8a. My animals must think I've died and gone to heaven! It's just so cold out there, and so warm in here. Do I gotta' go? Huh? do I????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol you sound like me with putting off going outside. The first set off dogs is now back to about 8 am at the latest I can squeeze out. The next set I try to put off for another hour. Outside cats get fed between the two sets.
> 
> I would rather just have mine worked on.  I just like broken in trucks better then new ones.  I would be worried about each possible scratch or ding on a new truck, with my truck it's more a let's just get this job done attitude.  Plus I would hate to think what insurance and plates would run me.
Click to expand...




It was so cold today out I thought I might have to stray in bed and hide. It was the warmest day of the week.
Oh I worked with this super smart guy today who taught me some stuff I didn't know. Need I mention he's so handsome? Oh he's so handsome..... And smart too, it's like a double bonus well triple if you count that he's like six ft three.


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> I have a horrid head ache, and I'm dizzy. I need sleep and I'm sooooo cold.. Burrrr.... maybe a warm shower!



I sure hope your not getting sick.


----------



## sibi

Oh, how cute! No, he's not jealous. He's just checking it out. He needs to know of it's female  That's a beautiful pic! Got to save that. Thanks Cowboy:-D


Cowboy_Ken said:


> Karen made this kitten for our boy's girlfriends baby girl. I'm thinking someone might be a little jealous.





tffnytorts said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry Sandy.. Its always hard when family is ill. My mom had breast cancer (luckily she is better) and we lost my auntie to cancer. Your family is in my prayers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did having breast cancer change your Mom? Like does she do a better job with diet or exercise? Does she seem to value life more? I am always curious, when somebody has something like breast cancer and survive if they choose to take it as a wake up call or not. If this is too personal, that's okay too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's always been vety active, and she's still a pharmacist. But she definitely values life more. It was important to her that she gathered herself and moved on, as that's when my auntie was diagnosed. And of course that was a month after my youngest cousin was born. Funny how things work out. After my auntie passed away, my grandma was (and still is) in a bit of a haze. It all happened so rapidly. My other aunt is pregnant now. (My mom is MUCH older than my dad's sisters) I just stay back, and hang out in the tortoise habitat.
Click to expand...


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Sulcata_Sandy said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry Sandy.. Its always hard when family is ill. My mom had breast cancer (luckily she is better) and we lost my auntie to cancer. Your family is in my prayers.
> 
> And whatever happened to those Sullies? I know it'd be bad to have anymore distractions, but I'm curious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Family members of the people surrendering them kept them instead. I have no idea if they are experienced or not. But they have my info if the ever need help.
Click to expand...


That's awesome!! Ahh I finally caught you online!




sibi said:


> Oh, how cute! No, he's not jealous. He's just checking it out. He needs to know of it's female  That's a beautiful pic! Got to save that. Thanks Cowboy:-D
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Karen made this kitten for our boy's girlfriends baby girl. I'm thinking someone might be a little jealous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry Sandy.. Its always hard when family is ill. My mom had breast cancer (luckily she is better) and we lost my auntie to cancer. Your family is in my prayers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did having breast cancer change your Mom? Like does she do a better job with diet or exercise? Does she seem to value life more? I am always curious, when somebody has something like breast cancer and survive if they choose to take it as a wake up call or not. If this is too personal, that's okay too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's always been vety active, and she's still a pharmacist. But she definitely values life more. It was important to her that she gathered herself and moved on, as that's when my auntie was diagnosed. And of course that was a month after my youngest cousin was born. Funny how things work out. After my auntie passed away, my grandma was (and still is) in a bit of a haze. It all happened so rapidly. My other aunt is pregnant now. (My mom is MUCH older than my dad's sisters) I just stay back, and hang out in the tortoise habitat.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I'm not sure if you put some ole fancy apple emojie there, but if you did, I can't see apple faces 




Jacqui said:


> How large is the gap?



Too large  




Jacqui said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a horrid head ache, and I'm dizzy. I need sleep and I'm sooooo cold.. Burrrr.... maybe a warm shower!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sure hope your not getting sick.
Click to expand...


Sleep deprived!! Thanks for the concern!


----------



## Kerryann

Have thou guys got addicted to met the sloths yet? I want to adopt sloths. Mike says we support the rescue.


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> Sleep deprived!! Thanks for the concern!



Well then I wish for you a night with restful deep slumber filled with enchanting dreams.




Kerryann said:


> Have thou guys got addicted to met the sloths yet? I want to adopt sloths. Mike says we support the rescue.



Of course I haven't even heard of this show.  I do think sloths are unique and interesting animals.


----------



## T33's Torts

Thank you!


----------



## Elohi

Some of y'all may remember a video of my son playing the piano a while back and know he's quite gifted. He had a recital yesterday and his lesson this evening. After his lesson, on the drive home, he told me he wants to be a famous pianist someday and he wants to be on Ellen. This is HUGE for me because he will be 13 in February and I have never been able to get him to tell me "what he wants to be when he grows up." Teachers, family, and even I have asked him over the years what he wants to be when he grows up and he never knew...and now he does. He has asperger syndrome so answering a question about something so far into the future was hard for him. But he knows his gift. He knows his passion. And now he knows what he wants. I am so proud of him and thrilled he finally has some desire and hope for his future. And I think it's funny that he wants to appear on Ellen. Goals! Hahaha


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Elohi said:


> Some of y'all may remember a video of my son playing the piano a while back and know he's quite gifted. He had a recital yesterday and his lesson this evening. After his lesson, on the drive home, he told me he wants to be a famous pianist someday and he wants to be on Ellen. This is HUGE for me because he will be 13 in February and I have never been able to get him to tell me "what he wants to be when he grows up." Teachers, family, and even I have asked him over the years what he wants to be when he grows up and he never knew...and now he does. He has asperger syndrome so answering a question about something so far into the future was hard for him. But he knows his gift. He knows his passion. And now he knows what he wants. I am so proud of him and thrilled he finally has some desire and hope for his future. And I think it's funny that he wants to appear on Ellen. Goals! Hahaha



That is so awesome!! I'd send a letter to Ellen's producers with a clip of your son's playing. You never know!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So I had a not real fun day. Since selling our horses, we've been renting out our pasture to this gal to graze her 3 horses on. It's broken up into upper, middle and lower pastures. We would rotate the horses so as not to over graze just one. The lower pasture has a lot of water on it this time of year, and with the cold, it's become a 80'x200' ice sheet. 2 weeks ago, I told the gal she needed to get them off the bottom pasture, and that when it would freeze like that, we always kept ours locked up to stop them from walking on it. I even told her that last week I saw one of them start to slide while walking on it, a told her again she needed to switch them off that pasture for third safety. This morning when I went out to have a smoke with my coffee, sure as all get out, one was down on the ice. I called her and told her to get over here so we could get her back up. I headed down then, and after realizing I was out of my league, I called her again and said to have the vet come with her. Long story story, she got here 1-1/2 hours later, and I was rubbing its head when it passed. Now she believes me about keeping them off that lower pasture, and it was a real hard day for me.


----------



## erica anne

Oh my gosh! This put my bad day into perspective. How could she be so careless? It took her 1 1/2 hours to get there?!? That leaves me speechless (almost, I can think of a few choice words). I can only imagine that watching an animal suffer like that has got to be traumatic but thank goodness you were there and she wasn't alone...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

On top of all that, I see she'd left the hose hooked up to the barn water so that's frozen solid. I looked in their water trough and it was just chunks of ice. I said something to her about that, and she said she had some one gallon water jugs she'd bring over. Keep in mind, a healthy horse will drink 5-15 gallons of water in a day. We've had freezing temps now for close to a week. I don't know where she thought those horses were getting water, maybe by kicking the ice? Seeing her track record with that ice situation, I figured, screw it and hauled 10 gallons of hot water down there. 1 came and started drinking right away, the other was there while I poured the second container in. 
I get that she's got a 3 yr old and is 8 months pregnant, but tell me you can't do it and I'll take care of it, ya know?




erica anne said:


> Oh my gosh! This put my bad day into perspective. How could she be so careless? It took her 1 1/2 hours to get there?!? That leaves me speechless (almost, I can think of a few choice words). I can only imagine that watching an animal suffer like that has got to be traumatic but thank goodness you were there and she wasn't alone...



Tough thing with horses, they're herd animals. She was trying to call to the others, but couldn't, they weren't gonna come on the ice, but they were calling her. Hell, I teared up the this gal barely showed nothing. When I called Karen to tell her, she said to sack up, I was that much of a girl. It broke my heart.


----------



## kesh2l

Omg. That's so sad. Yes life can get busy and I think people forget there are great people out there. And never be ashamed to ask for help. Even more some when another life is at stake.


----------



## erica anne

That is some serious neglect. I don't care how busy someone gets that is inexcusable. (I am sure you agree). I am a full time student with four kids and a husband in a wheelchair. I find time to feed and water my animals. Maybe it is time for her to sell? I can tell you that your patience with this woman is commendable. Thank goodness they have you watching over them.


----------



## sibi

That's so great! I love music...good music. When I hear the piano and violins in a piece, I go into a different world. Whom i hear Ms. Boyle sing on Britain has talent (i believe that was it was), i couldn't believe what I was hearing. Boyle also has Asperger syndrome too. Musical geniuses are what your son and Ms. Boyle are! I admire all it takes from you any your family to have a special child. It's a gift from God.


Elohi said:


> Some of y'all may remember a video of my son playing the piano a while back and know he's quite gifted. He had a recital yesterday and his lesson this evening. After his lesson, on the drive home, he told me he wants to be a famous pianist someday and he wants to be on Ellen. This is HUGE for me because he will be 13 in February and I have never been able to get him to tell me "what he wants to be when he grows up." Teachers, family, and even I have asked him over the years what he wants to be when he grows up and he never knew...and now he does. He has asperger syndrome so answering a question about something so far into the future was hard for him. But he knows his gift. He knows his passion. And now he knows what he wants. I am so proud of him and thrilled he finally has some desire and hope for his future. And I think it's funny that he wants to appear on Ellen. Goals! Hahaha




Cowboy! That's terrible! That poor horse froze to death. Hypothermia. Is a very painful and cruel way to die. It the woman is pregnant and cannot take care of her herd, why doesn't her husband help? Where is he in all this? And, water...leaving those horses w/o water is just plain cruel! So, Cowboy, what are you planning to do? Renting the land for her horses doesn't include caring and feeding these horses. I would show her hoe angry you are and either increase her rent or call the humane society on her. What did she do with the horse that died?


Cowboy_Ken said:


> So I had a not real fun day. Since selling our horses, we've been renting out our pasture to this gal to graze her 3 horses on. It's broken up into upper, middle and lower pastures. We would rotate the horses so as not to over graze just one. The lower pasture has a lot of water on it this time of year, and with the cold, it's become a 80'x200' ice sheet. 2 weeks ago, I told the gal she needed to get them off the bottom pasture, and that when it would freeze like that, we always kept ours locked up to stop them from walking on it. I even told her that last week I saw one of them start to slide while walking on it, a told her again she needed to switch them off that pasture for third safety. This morning when I went out to have a smoke with my coffee, sure as all get out, one was down on the ice. I called her and told her to get over here so we could get her back up. I headed down then, and after realizing I was out of my league, I called her again and said to have the vet come with her. Long story story, she got here 1-1/2 hours later, and I was rubbing its head when it passed. Now she believes me about keeping them off that lower pasture, and it was a real hard day for me.



Cowboy, what do you mean by "...I was that much of a girl"? And what did Karen mean by "sack up"?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

She has a boyfriend that I've seen here 2 times. He has no horse sense. I'm figuring on telling her to pay more, and I'll water them and feed if needed. Part of the reason Karen and I sold our horses is that we've both of us got beat up bodies that some days take work just to get out of the car after a drive into town. Now that I'm aware of the problem, I'll care for those critters, regardless if she pays more for it, (don't tell her that) but we could really use the extra cash right now believe you me.




sibi said:


> I had a rush of â€œestrogen" and got all teary-eyed from the horse having to die like that, and Karen was just trying to get me out of my funk, telling me I needed to man up and not be a girl about it. But she and I both know how this type of thing bugs me. The powerlessness to help that mare was really harsh for this cowboy.


----------



## sibi

Horses are a great deal of work if you do all that you're suppose to do to keep them healthy. She can't do it, and it looks like her boyfriend is useless. I feel for you Cowboy. You have a big heart and seeing animals suffer isn't something I can turn a blind eye to. She should pay you for caring for the horses! You know, this is gonna take a lot from you. I wish I lived close to you so that I can experience the cold again FROM inside a warm house lol. When I lived in Jersey, we had a winter wonderland when we had a good snow fall. I always loved that. My house was near a brook, and all kinds of living critters came from there. Anyway, it's only in my memories now.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I told Karen that I truly appreciate how well we cared for our horses. We would pay $250-300 a ton for top of the line eastern Oregon grass hay and people told us we were crazy to pay that price because the horses didn't need that good of hay. But Monster, my horse was 29 yrs old and most people that knew horses thought he was 10 yrs younger if that old. In comparison, this gal bought a 1/2 ton bale for $25 that is only good for providing roughage. Ours would put on weight in the winter cause we had a tendency to make sure they had proper calories for burning. 
As to what happens to a horse body when it dies, if I'd had a bigger place, we would have buried it here. But with only 5 acres, and being on a well, I didn't want to risk our water getting contaminated so she called a rendering company to come collect the body. From there it is turned into methane gas.


----------



## sibi

Man, there's nothing wrong with tears or even crying. Did you know that Jesus cried over the death of his friend? I figure if Jesus can show that kind of emotion, then everyone could and should! I cry everytime I think of how I tried to get Ms. Piggy to eat and poop. Her kidneys had quit for a while. She wouldn't have been able to process the food. Giving her that liquid therapy probably killed her sooner. She was retaining the fluids, and gaining weight without food. I should've known she couldn't process the fluids. THis one will haunt me for a long while.

As far as the horse is concerned, was she down when you noticed her, or did you see her fall? If so, how long was she down? And, if it took the vet a hour and a half to get to her, if you were able to get her up, would she had lived?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

No, it took the owner 1-1/2 hrs to get here. I luckily didn't see the mare go down. I looked out and did my head count, and that's when I saw here down. I never saw here try to use here hind legs, and the way she was down tells me she had at the least broken her pelvic bone. I've no idea how long she was down, but I did see dog prints that were smaller than Ava's, so it's likely some coyotes had messed with her as well. The whole affair nauseates me. 
On a side note, I prefer to say my eyes were leaking. For me it was harsh. It's time for me to turn in, I'll try and be on tomorrow. For once, and I never thought I'd ever say this, I hope to be able to clean house so Karen has that to come home to. Lol.


----------



## sibi

That's so sweet Cowboy. Good night


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> So I had a not real fun day. Since selling our horses, we've been renting out our pasture to this gal to graze her 3 horses on. It's broken up into upper, middle and lower pastures. We would rotate the horses so as not to over graze just one. The lower pasture has a lot of water on it this time of year, and with the cold, it's become a 80'x200' ice sheet. 2 weeks ago, I told the gal she needed to get them off the bottom pasture, and that when it would freeze like that, we always kept ours locked up to stop them from walking on it. I even told her that last week I saw one of them start to slide while walking on it, a told her again she needed to switch them off that pasture for third safety. This morning when I went out to have a smoke with my coffee, sure as all get out, one was down on the ice. I called her and told her to get over here so we could get her back up. I headed down then, and after realizing I was out of my league, I called her again and said to have the vet come with her. Long story story, she got here 1-1/2 hours later, and I was rubbing its head when it passed. Now she believes me about keeping them off that lower pasture, and it was a real hard day for me.



That's so awful Ken


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Oh Ken, that is awful. Made me tear up just reading it. That woman has no business owning those horses. Why have them if you don't enjoy them and care for them. That's the best part of animal ownership...the care! Makes me feel worth something when I can make their lives just that much more comfortable.

I'd give her an ultimatum...increase pasture rent to include minimal care on your part, she needs to be available when you require her presence...like severely down horse!...or you will require they be moved off your property. Either she's taking advantage of your kindness, or she just does not care about their well-being.

John has doctors appt in Wichita late this afternoon. I'm very worried he has a serious heart condition. Prayers, please.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Sulcata_Sandy said:


> Prayers, please.



Of course.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> Some of y'all may remember a video of my son playing the piano a while back and know he's quite gifted. He had a recital yesterday and his lesson this evening. After his lesson, on the drive home, he told me he wants to be a famous pianist someday and he wants to be on Ellen. This is HUGE for me because he will be 13 in February and I have never been able to get him to tell me "what he wants to be when he grows up." Teachers, family, and even I have asked him over the years what he wants to be when he grows up and he never knew...and now he does. He has asperger syndrome so answering a question about something so far into the future was hard for him. But he knows his gift. He knows his passion. And now he knows what he wants. I am so proud of him and thrilled he finally has some desire and hope for his future. And I think it's funny that he wants to appear on Ellen. Goals! Hahaha



Oh wow! This is just so awesome!!




erica anne said:


> Oh my gosh! This put my bad day into perspective. How could she be so careless? It took her 1 1/2 hours to get there?!? That leaves me speechless (almost, I can think of a few choice words). I can only imagine that watching an animal suffer like that has got to be traumatic but thank goodness you were there and she wasn't alone...



You said all the things I was thinking and said them so well all I can say is Ditto! I know it was hard on you, but I am just so glad you were with the horse, so she knew somebody cared (as well as the rest of the horses).


----------



## Elohi

Here is his recital performance is anyone wants to watch. 

http://youtu.be/JvLEYCfuF9c


----------



## Jacqui

When we had horses, it always seemed at some point in the winter our water would freeze up so we had to haul buckets from our house over to their lot. I can say what a royal pain that was including the body aches, not to mention messy. With as many five gallon buckets we had to use and the number of trips a day, I just can not imagine the vast numbers of gallon jugs she would have to be using. The water hose is frozen, so does that mean she also froze the water up into where ever it comes out of? The faucet or building. 

Sandy fingers crossed for John's appt to find out it's really nothing serious.


----------



## Elohi

I miss having horses but I don't miss the crude methods my family had for getting them watered. It was a lot of work and brutal during the winter. I was a teen and had to care for all of our animals by myself. It left me exhausted but man I sure loved the time I got to spend with a large variety of species. Loosing them is like losing family :0(


----------



## Jacqui

I miss watching them run and play, kicking up their heels in joy. And oh, those expressive eyes! 

Sounds like you had an childhood filled with a few critter experiences.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Today, we will be getting above 30, so I will see how frozen everything is out there. I've got 5 gallon jugs, and so I'm hauling water down there for them. They got the first filling an hour ago. Yesterday I hauled down there as well. I'm thinking the pipe is frozen as well as the hose. I use a dolly to haul the water down to them, I likely would have a hard time walking if not. I love the invention of the wheel.


----------



## sibi

Wow! That was fantastic; A take from Jerry Lee Lewis, huh? I love great talent, and your son has it! Thanks for putting music in my day 


Elohi said:


> Here is his recital performance is anyone wants to watch.
> 
> http://youtu.be/JvLEYCfuF9c


----------



## Elohi

We had Colorado wild horses. They were incredible animals. We also had some cows which I hand raised. Sheep, also hand raised. A lot of pigs. Dogs, geese, ducks, turkeys, and chickens. I also had two cats, brothers, who were my side kicks. They rode around with me in the truck and would take turns perching on my shoulders. They were like guardians. They would jump from my shoulders to the top rail of the corals and pens and sit and watch. Then back in the truck they'd go when it was time to move on to the next job. They would follow me to the river when I went fishing. And behind them a dog or two and the geese. Somewhere in the wide wide world is a picture or two of me walking my horse around to graze, followed in a line by three more horses, one being a yearling. Then followed by two big calves, 2 of my pigs, 3 sheep, my cousins border collie, 2 geese, 4-5 ducks, and my two cats. All in a long line HAHAHAHAHA. And in the background of the picture a big and very old one eyes new foundland laying amongst a group of chickens. My animals followed me everywhere and would get cranky when they weren't allowed to. 

I used to wake up to my calves bawling at my window...broken out of their pen. They needed first aid every time because they'd cut up their hide, walking through the fence. One of the sheep thought she was human and she'd sleep with the dogs and a goat, in front of the front door...the goat and that ewe were fence jumpers. 

We had more animals that that but those were the ones who thought they needed to be with me. Fun and exhausting times lol.


----------



## sibi

Cowboy, I would definitely charge her extra, even if it's $20.00 a week. This may pull your back out, or injure you somehow. Be careful. How many horses does she have?


Cowboy_Ken said:


> Today, we will be getting above 30, so I will see how frozen everything is out there. I've got 5 gallon jugs, and so I'm hauling water down there for them. They got the first filling an hour ago. Yesterday I hauled down there as well. I'm thinking the pipe is frozen as well as the hose. I use a dolly to haul the water down to them, I likely would have a hard time walking if not. I love the invention of the wheel.


----------



## Elohi

sibi said:


> Wow! That was fantastic; A take from Jerry Lee Lewis, huh? I love great talent, and your son has it! Thanks for putting music in my day
> 
> 
> Elohi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is his recital performance is anyone wants to watch.
> 
> http://youtu.be/JvLEYCfuF9c
Click to expand...


This is the second song he's composed. His teacher is eating this up. He is the perfect match for my son because he isn't pushing formal instruction on him. He encourages Adam to work on his own pieces and while it's only been like a year and a half, his ability has exploded. He definitely has an older vibe to his style.


----------



## sibi

Wow! A genuine farmer's daughter!


Elohi said:


> We had Colorado wild horses. They were incredible animals. We also had some cows which I hand raised. Sheep, also hand raised. A lot of pigs. Dogs, geese, ducks, turkeys, and chickens. I also had two cats, brothers, who were my side kicks. They rode around with me in the truck and would take turns perching on my shoulders. They were like guardians. They would jump from my shoulders to the top rail of the corals and pens and sit and watch. Then back in the truck they'd go when it was time to move on to the next job. They would follow me to the river when I went fishing. And behind them a dog or two and the geese. Somewhere in the wide wide world is a picture or two of me walking my horse around to graze, followed in a line by three more horses, one being a yearling. Then followed by two big calves, 2 of my pigs, 3 sheep, my cousins border collie, 2 geese, 4-5 ducks, and my two cats. All in a long line HAHAHAHAHA. And in the background of the picture a big and very old one eyes new foundland laying amongst a group of chickens. My animals followed me everywhere and would get cranky when they weren't allowed to.
> 
> I used to wake up to my calves bawling at my window...broken out of their pen. They needed first aid every time because they'd cut up their hide, walking through the fence. One of the sheep thought she was human and she'd sleep with the dogs and a goat, in front of the front door...the goat and that ewe were fence jumpers.
> 
> We had more animals that that but those were the ones who thought they needed to be with me. Fun and exhausting times lol.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sibi, you have mail...

Elohi, thanks for sharing. He does have some real talent. I enjoyed it enough that I can still here it in my head. Which says a lot in that I listen to music of an completely different nature. I was going to post something, but it seems you need an account to post feed back.


----------



## Jacqui

Sorry your having the extra labor Ken, but glad your doing it. Does this lady just need a bit more education on horses and their needs? Perhaps she failed to fully understand.

Sounds like you had a great parade in that picture.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Does this lady just need a bit more education on horses and their needs?



No I think she has horse knowledge, I think she's overwhelmed right now. I'm going to do what Sibi suggested, and tell her today that she needs to pay me $20 a week, and I'll provide the water and the labor of feeding them. I'll put the spin on it too that she'll be saving money on gas and will really be coming out ahead with this.


----------



## Yvonne G

I was thinking about renting out my pastures, but I came to my senses quickly, and I'm very glad I did. 

I'm very picky. No one would be able to live up to my standards. I want the horse poop picked up daily. Even in the pastures. When my horse was alive I did that. I was out there every morning about 6:30a rain, cold, frost...didn't matter. That was the first thing I did every morning. It's not easy picking up horse poop in tall grass, but I did it, every day.

If I rented out the space for someone's horse, I really doubt they'd want to come over every day and pick up poop. I couldn't live with that.


----------



## Jacqui

Are you giving any thought into turning those into tortoise pastures?


----------



## Elohi

My son at his recital yesterday. <3




Jacqui said:


> Are you giving any thought into turning those into tortoise pastures?



!! I had the same thought! Lol


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Are you giving any thought into turning those into tortoise pastures?



I've got about 1/4 acre to develop into pens right now. That should hold me for a little while.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you giving any thought into turning those into tortoise pastures?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got about 1/4 acre to develop into pens right now. That should hold me for a little while.
Click to expand...


 Question works for you too, but I had really meant that question towards Yvonne.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Yvonne G said:


> I was thinking about renting out my pastures, but I came to my senses quickly, and I'm very glad I did.
> 
> I'm very picky. No one would be able to live up to my standards. I want the horse poop picked up daily. Even in the pastures. When my horse was alive I did that. I was out there every morning about 6:30a rain, cold, frost...didn't matter. That was the first thing I did every morning. It's not easy picking up horse poop in tall grass, but I did it, every day.
> 
> If I rented out the space for someone's horse, I really doubt they'd want to come over every day and pick up poop. I couldn't live with that.



I'm with you. I grew up on 6 acres, 2 horses most of the time, pasture and hillside divided to prevent over grazing. One of my chores was to rake horse piles daily. We didn't pick up, we broke them up with rakes and spread them around for the grass. My parents are both very OCD, as am I. Always had to look nice, help the grass, prune the trees, white wash the fencing, weed the pristine gravel driveway. Looks like a postcard there.

Consequently, I no longer have horses, and I'm good with that. [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Are you giving any thought into turning those into tortoise pastures?



It would be wonderful space for tortoises, but there's no electricity out there.


----------



## Jacqui

You know, it does not take much to run electricity out...


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> You know, it does not take much to run electricity out...



No electricity... What did I walk into in chat?
So last night I had a project issue and didn't sleep. Today I did my team Holiday party and IBM sponsored it. I had such a big budget we could get a gift for all 70 employees, a full buffet, a cake, and adult beverages.  I am exhausted.


----------



## Jacqui

Sounds like you had fun!


----------



## kesh2l

Just piping into say its a awesome evening my turtle loving family!!!


----------



## Jacqui

kesh2l said:


> Just piping into say its a awesome evening my turtle loving family!!!



What is making it an awesome evening for you?


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> Sounds like you had fun!



I really did. I enjoy getting to do parties for my employees who work so hard.
I'm so exhausted but I'm waiting fur my project to complete so I can sleep


----------



## kesh2l

To be honest with you. Everything I know there is bad things out there and days that can get you down. Well I figure I can let it get the best of me or I can get the best of it lift myself up brush it off and put a smile on my face because I know my smile can make someone's day. Also it's the holidays a time for family. Also my birthday is in 14 days lol. And lastly I managed to freek out my husband tonight by telling him I could totally live in the woods and off the land n with what Mother Nature provides Lmao


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> Sounds like you had fun!



Oh I did a team building event where I had each table create an application pick two words, not knowing why, and use those words to design a Web site design and a logo. One team picked turtle as a word I think to suck up and built an app feeding virtual turtles


----------



## StarSapphire22

Kerryann said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you had fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I did a team building event where I had each table create an application pick two words, not knowing why, and use those words to design a Web site design and a logo. One team picked turtle as a word I think to suck up and built an app feeding virtual turtles
Click to expand...


I WANT THIS APP.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Long time no Kim! Miss me? Haha just kidding...

Sorry to hear about Miss Piggy, as well as the boarded horse, Ken. 

I had a friend on fb lose her cat yesterday and my cousin who only lives 15 minutes from me almost died in a car crash... Basically an SUV drove over her car and into a mail truck at a stop light... No one died but the person that caused the accident totaled 4 vehicles. 

As far as house stuff goes we're working on removing floor, fixing up insulation gaps, removing trim, and prepping for paint. 

I've basically been working every evening and my schedule goes like: wake up between 8-10, shower, and go to new house, work on stuff, eat lunch, work on stuff, go to work until 11pm, eat snack, clean house, bed. The poor dogs are feeling so neglected.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hello? Morning folks!


----------



## Jacqui

*Morning Ken! Good morning to the rest of ya too!! *




kesh2l said:


> To be honest with you. Everything I know there is bad things out there and days that can get you down. Well I figure I can let it get the best of me or I can get the best of it lift myself up brush it off and put a smile on my face because I know my smile can make someone's day. Also it's the holidays a time for family. Also my birthday is in 14 days lol. And lastly I managed to freek out my husband tonight by telling him I could totally live in the woods and off the land n with what Mother Nature provides Lmao



Great attitude to have. So are there special plans for your birthday? I could not fully live off the land. I like my store bought clothes and shoes.  Plus I really love driving my truck and being online or able to talk to my hubby on the phone. Indoor plumbing is also such a warm bottom thing compared to the ole outhouse.  That's before even thinking about the long walk out to it in the cold, sleet, rain and such. Plus the smell in the middle of a hot summer day.  So unless my life depended upon it, this old gal is sticking to modern life.


----------



## sibi

Good Morning crew! Jacqui, I'm with you on the comforts of life. I don't do outhouses. I'd dig a hole first before I'd use an outhouse. I wad on an island in the Caribbean once, years ago, and there were no inside bathrooms. They said I had to go outside. Well, I never... I found the shack. It had no light, it was pitch black, and there was this cement block with a hole in it. I was never so scared in my life. I thought, what if a snake came out of that hole and bit me in the a**. No thanks. Didn't go, and I left the next day back to the hotel where there was a toilet! What a way to start the day here...talking about latrines!


----------



## T33's Torts

Lovely... Toilets.


----------



## Jacqui

I too, always had the visual of the snake coming up out of the hole.   There was a rest area in Utah that had metal tiolet seats, with them I was always afraid I would some how get my skin stuck to them, when using in the middle of winter. Boy were those seats freezing cold too!


----------



## kesh2l

Lol ok to be honest I would probably not go extream. Haha but the idea of raising my own meat and veggies I so like.


----------



## Jacqui

I have in the past raised calves and pigs that were then taken to be processed. I raised chickens and rabbits, which we processed ourselves. While it was nice to know where the meat came from and was in it's own way fun to raise the animals, it has some down sides. For one, I always had a few animals that became special to me and thus never found their way to the table. For me, it's not so much fun to do the processing. Also for me with the larger meat animals, there was just too much I do not use. I for one am much happier to buy my clearance meat at WalMart and to get some deer meat given to me each winter. 

So do you can your veggies now? Or do you have a large garden?


----------



## kesh2l

So far I have only grown tomatoes which I made to salsa and canned and pumpkin I have canned lol I also have 45 jars of canned salmon. But I'm building a green house this spring so I can try my hand at more.


----------



## Jacqui

Do you do salmon fishing?


----------



## kesh2l

Yes we have a snagging season. We snag sockeye salmon, we smoke some and can the rest. The canned salmon becomes like tuna fish it's way cheaper then buying tuna in the store.


----------



## Yvonne G

"Snagging season" Is that where after spawning the fish are ready to die and you are allowed to just snag them?


----------



## kesh2l

Yes. We can get 35 fish a day per person and 70 in posetion and with 3 people in my house hold that's a lot of fish lol.


----------



## Jacqui

kesh2l said:


> Yes. We can get 35 fish a day per person and 70 in posetion and with 3 people in my house hold that's a lot of fish lol.



Wow that is a lot of fish! Too bad for my cats I don't live up there.  So lots of yummy salmon patties for you.  I need to come to your area for a fishing trip just for my cats.


----------



## Jacqui

When in town today, I bought a new battery charger which came with four CHARGED batteries for my camera. So I put in the first two batteries and they lasted me for six outside pictures. So I came inside and thought I had best use the last two batteries to download those six pictures. The second set lasted long enough to download one picture. So much for charged.


----------



## Jacqui

This is one of my birds I have been missing since it got too cold to spend much time outside...


----------



## Kerryann

Hi everyone, I am in a chipper mood today. I got to do some fun work with the guy who I said is so wonderful he makes my days better and then with the super smart guy I talked about a few says ago, and then with the both of them. I had lunch with two off my new employees and got to work on some fun stuff. I have even been getting to do some system design for the site that was my baby a few months ago.
Now I'm watching my sloth show and waiting for one last job to finish.
So here's a mystery. I woke up with a sore foot. How does that happen?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I often wonder how I screw up laying in bed and wake up hurting. They should have a warning label or something.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> I often wonder how I screw up laying in bed and wake up hurting. They should have a warning label or something.



I think Mike beats me in my sleep. I threaten to do it to him. It could also be one of the dogs.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Kerryann said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> I often wonder how I screw up laying in bed and wake up hurting. They should have a warning label or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Mike beats me in my sleep. I threaten to do it to him. It could also be one of the dogs.
Click to expand...


When I was young, I shared a room with my little sister... She was (and still is ) a devil... She would put my Russian in her Barbie house and go back to bed.. she'd wake up in the morning complaining that there's poop near Cinderella! One time she be-jeweled Shelly. Oh that glue was horrible. After, Shelly and I moved into a room far away. Hahaha...


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



tffnytorts said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> I often wonder how I screw up laying in bed and wake up hurting. They should have a warning label or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Mike beats me in my sleep. I threaten to do it to him. It could also be one of the dogs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I was young, I shared a room with my little sister... She was (and still is ) a devil... She would put my Russian in her Barbie house and go back to bed.. she'd wake up in the morning complaining that there's poop near Cinderella! One time she be-jeweled Shelly. Oh that glue was horrible. After, Shelly and I moved into a room far away. Hahaha...
Click to expand...


Eek your poor but fabulous looking tortoise. 
I have no idea how I could hurt my foot. Tomorrow night I have the first of my holiday parties.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Kerryann said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> I often wonder how I screw up laying in bed and wake up hurting. They should have a warning label or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Mike beats me in my sleep. I threaten to do it to him. It could also be one of the dogs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I was young, I shared a room with my little sister... She was (and still is ) a devil... She would put my Russian in her Barbie house and go back to bed.. she'd wake up in the morning complaining that there's poop near Cinderella! One time she be-jeweled Shelly. Oh that glue was horrible. After, Shelly and I moved into a room far away. Hahaha...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eek your poor but fabulous looking tortoise.
> I have no idea how I could hurt my foot. Tomorrow night I have the first of my holiday parties.
Click to expand...


Fabulous indeed  I get 'kinks' in my feet sometimes, and after its sore. Maybe that happened to you while you slept... I usually just take a Tylenol and carry about. Woohoo. Party Party Party


----------



## kesh2l

this buddy the black lab..... Shhh no one tell him he is a big dog. He is convinced he is a lap dog.

this is Tammy telling me to shut off her day light she is ready for bed lol.


----------



## Barista5261

A dirty little Pistachio says good morning! Although I am certain he would prefer to stay dirty [FACE WITH STUCK-OUT TONGUE AND WINKING EYE]

Can someone from up north please smack the local weather man upside the head? He said it will be "cold" today, only reaching 75 degrees. [UNAMUSED FACE]


----------



## Yvonne G

It gets harder and harder to leave the warm house and go outside and do my morning chores.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## Yvonne G

'Mornin' back to ya, Jacqui! What are your plans for today? 

I'm going to run my errands as soon as my hair dries. I'm all out of tortoise food, and low on dog food.

Tractor Supply has my brand of dog food on sale for $5 off, so I'm going there.

I have a new kitten. A few days ago I startled a cat inside what I call my gazebo. It's really just a lath house built around the aviary and tortoise shed. Anyway, this cat looked exactly like my neighbor's tom that comes over here and beats up my cats. He was just laying on the shelf where I feed one of my cats. So I scatted him, but he didn't react like a scared cat normally does. He really didn't know what to do. But when he got up, I saw that he's only a kitten. He took off through my tortoise yards, didn't jump over the fence to my neighbor's yard. But he's exactly the same color as that darned tom next door...bright orange with white legs and bib. He's a really pretty kitten.

So then yesterday I saw him up on top of the aviary, sleeping in Little Missy Kitty's bed. Because I scatted him the day before, he was scared of me and he started yowling because he was more or less trapped. The aviary is 6' tall, so I knew I wouldn't be able to reach him, but I walked towards him and he took off away from me, but ended up between the aviary wall and the garage wall...a space of about 3". Well, shoot! Now what? He was able to worm his way over to the front edge of the aviary and all this time I'm sweet talking him telling him to not be afraid, etc. So when he finally made it within grabbing distance, I caught him. 

He's about maybe 6 or 8 months old, male and so pretty. And what a motor! So I've got him locked up in the bedroom of the old house until his vet appointment next Wednesday to be neutered. I'll get some pictures later when I get home from shopping.


----------



## kesh2l

Good morning. So I was doing my morning misting first Romeo and Juliet my sons long tail grass lizards. They did there normal scatter and licking of the leaves. Then it was Tammy's turn n oh my lord she makes me laugh. When I mist her she follows the spray. She lurks right up and becomes so animated. Then lastly it was time to mist the turtle eggs. By far tho Tammy is my favorite to watch Tammy she has such personality


----------



## StarSapphire22

Might be starting work on cleaning out my 75 today, so Littlefoot can move in. Wish me luck, I'm scared!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Yvonne do you feed 4Health?


----------



## erica anne

Did I see somewhere that there is a calendar of the photo contest winners that we can order?


----------



## jaizei

erica anne said:


> Did I see somewhere that there is a calendar of the photo contest winners that we can order?



http://www.tortoiseforum.org/store.php


----------



## Yvonne G

RosieRedfoot said:


> Yvonne do you feed 4Health?



Taste of the Wild


I stopped at the pharmacy on the way home this afternoon and got a flu shot. They told me that because I'm 75 I get the extra strong flu shot. Whoopee! They usually make my arm a tad sore, but I must admit, my arm is pretty darned sore right now. Must be that extra strength!


Jacqui:

I love that birdey. There's a guy just up the street from me that makes metal sculpture. Right now he has a vulture and some taller birds, probably herons, in front of his house for sale. I'd love to have the vulture. I have a great big tree stump at the fence in my aldabran pen. I think there needs to be a metal vulture on that stump. I'm going to hint to my daughter that someone might like that for Christmas.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, where's all the chatters? It's time for me to turn off my computer and I didn't get to chat with anyone. 

See you all tomorrow!


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm here Yvonne! 
I started wrapping presents! 
I feel like a little girl asking her daddy:
"I WANT THE FROGGY!" 
Except I'm begging myself... yikes. I added up my cart and the stuff I'd need and all of a sudden the total says $157. 
WAAAAHHHHHHHH


----------



## erica anne

Thank you jaizei!


----------



## Elohi

My middle child at her choir concert. 


My little J and I. 


My youngest and I are sporting low grade fevers. I feel awful. My neck hurts. My eyes hurt. My head is killing me [PERSEVERING FACE]


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Elohi said:


> My middle child at her choir concert.
> 
> My little J and I.
> 
> My youngest and I are sporting low grade fevers. I feel awful. My neck hurts. My eyes hurt. My head is killing me [PERSEVERING FACE]



Sorry 'bout your fever. And both your daughters look like yah!


----------



## kesh2l

he is such a character I made that hat for my son and asked him to hold still so I could take a picture of it and this is what I got l


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



tffnytorts said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> I often wonder how I screw up laying in bed and wake up hurting. They should have a warning label or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Mike beats me in my sleep. I threaten to do it to him. It could also be one of the dogs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I was young, I shared a room with my little sister... She was (and still is ) a devil... She would put my Russian in her Barbie house and go back to bed.. she'd wake up in the morning complaining that there's poop near Cinderella! One time she be-jeweled Shelly. Oh that glue was horrible. After, Shelly and I moved into a room far away. Hahaha...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eek your poor but fabulous looking tortoise.
> I have no idea how I could hurt my foot. Tomorrow night I have the first of my holiday parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fabulous indeed  I get 'kinks' in my feet sometimes, and after its sore. Maybe that happened to you while you slept... I usually just take a Tylenol and carry about. Woohoo. Party Party Party
Click to expand...


I get foot cramps but they always wake me up. I wonder if I slept through one.


----------



## T33's Torts

When your muscles are relaxed, then suddenly tensen up, you'll get real sore!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

My FIL had some minor, day surgery yesterday. Karen and I went down and spent the night there in case my MIL needed out help at all. Driving down it was thick freezing fog. Cleared up today, and the folks are doing great, so after lunch and a sitting up nap watching Matlock, we headed home. Light rain, mid 30's. We figured we'd stop at Walmart for tires for my Blazer. Just under $400 for themâ€¦but in the meantime, we shopped for groceries. We decided to stock up some and holy crap! We managed to spend more on food and dry goods that on new wranglers for my truck. By the time we got out of there, I was damn near dragging my leg from my hip hurting so well, and my lower back was jealous of the attention my hip was getting. An hour later it was so good to get home, sit on my own couch, and for the weather to have finally break from the teens. Hi all.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Good morning Chatters!


----------



## kesh2l

Good morning! Happy Friday


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I love that birdey. There's a guy just up the street from me that makes metal sculpture. Right now he has a vulture and some taller birds, probably herons, in front of his house for sale. I'd love to have the vulture. I have a great big tree stump at the fence in my aldabran pen. I think there needs to be a metal vulture on that stump. I'm going to hint to my daughter that someone might like that for Christmas.



If you get a chance could you take some pictures of what he has? Might give my guy some new ideas. OF course at almost 90 his making days are fast coming to an end. The vulture sounds neat!






I can't remember which one of you it was, but I hope you and your child get feeling better.

Ken hope your hip and back are feeling better this am.

Good morning!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yup. I'm all good this am. Xmas party at Karens clinic tonight. Ought to be good fun for all.


Although something maybe wrong with me after all. I woke up at 4:00 and almost got up, but convinced myself to just roll back over until the alarm goes off. But, that was a close call.


----------



## Jacqui

I woke up early too and had thought to get up, but after I poked my head out from under my blanket it was like, "Nope too cold out there go back under the warm blankie" 

Enjoy the party!


----------



## Elohi

I put this cantaloupe plant in the closed chamber for some uv since we have no sunshine today and Beans had a snack. LOL. Whoops. I wanted it to get a quite a bit bigger before they start eating on it hahaha.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

LOL!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> I put this cantaloupe plant in the closed chamber for some uv since we have no sunshine today and Beans had a snack. LOL. Whoops. I wanted it to get a quite a bit bigger before they start eating on it hahaha.





Beans was just testing to see if it was ripe yet. Sorta like a human thumping on the cantaloupe fruit itself. (or smelling, or pushing on it, so many ways to check  )


----------



## Elohi

Tortoise hatchlings are like little vegetation piranha's. Put fresh vegetation in their enclosure and they zero in and tortle over and devour all they can hahahaha.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> Tortoise hatchlings are like little vegetation piranha's. Put fresh vegetation in their enclosure and they zero in and tortle over and devour all they can hahahaha.



Pretty much, but some species more then others.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne, what did you name your new kitty? Any update on where they will be tearing out your yard at?


Sandy, how did John's testing turn out?


----------



## kesh2l

Jacqui do you make those birds?


Who has ever hatched turtle eggs??? I have a question this is my first time. The eggs shel seems to be getting softer every week is this normal?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Yvonne, what did you name your new kitty? Any update on where they will be tearing out your yard at?



I talked to the Right-of-way agent this a.m. and they expect the engineering/surveying stage to take about a year and a half. He said during that time they will be sending out letters advising of progress, and they will have a couple of town meetings where we can attend and voice our concerns. He invited me to come in and take a look at the plans, but warned me they are very preliminary at this stage.

I've been calling my new kitten Billy Boy. I'll try to remember to take my camera with me this afternoon when I go out there to play with him and break up his monotonous day. Poor thing. He's always SO glad to see me.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ok, now..before you all think poorly of me about the condition of the room in these pictures, this is an old abandoned house on the back of my property that I use for storage. I don't clean out there but maybe once a year, as anyone would do to a storage shed. The kitten is locked up in "jail" until after his vet appointment this coming Wednesday. After he's neutered, he'll be set free. 

So, without further ado, here's Billy Boy:


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne, I could never bash you for the messiness of a shed. But I'm amazed you never let on that you have 3 arms! This becomes obvious to me as I see 2 arms holding Billy Boy, and 1 arm certainly must be holding a camera and taking the picture!


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yvonne, I could never bash you for the messiness of a shed. But I'm amazed you never let on that you have 3 arms! This becomes obvious to me as I see 2 arms holding Billy Boy, and 1 arm certainly must be holding a camera and taking the picture!



Woah!! Hahahhahaha


----------



## Jacqui

A timer on the camera?

I like Billy Boy's coloring.


----------



## Yvonne G

That's my daughter holding the kitten. She stopped by on her way home from work. It was the first time she had seen him.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We've got 3 orange boys. 

Noble-being camera shy


Nigal Curothers Kitten of Action and adventure


Barnes is in this shot


----------



## sibi

Cowboy, did you ever hear of a camera having a 15 second delay photo shot?


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Yvonne G said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love that birdey. There's a guy just up the street from me that makes metal sculpture. Right now he has a vulture and some taller birds, probably herons, in front of his house for sale. I'd love to have the vulture. I have a great big tree stump at the fence in my aldabran pen. I think there needs to be a metal vulture on that stump. I'm going to hint to my daughter that someone might like that for Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you get a chance could you take some pictures of what he has? Might give my guy some new ideas. OF course at almost 90 his making days are fast coming to an end. The vulture sounds neat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't remember which one of you it was, but I hope you and your child get feeling better.
> 
> Ken hope your hip and back are feeling better this am.
> 
> Good morning!
Click to expand...




Aww that's so cute 







Cowboy_Ken said:


> We've got 3 orange boys.
> 
> Noble-being camera shy
> 
> Nigal Curothers Kitten of Action and adventure
> 
> Barnes is in this shot



Oh that's a pic of Mikey and I with freakishly tall Santa. 
That last pic is soo cute


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



sibi said:


> Cowboy, did you ever hear of a camera having a 15 second delay photo shot?



Sibi, did you ever hear of a 3 armed woman? 

Haha just messin' with ya


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

At the evening feeding, I got a photo of Nobel,(background) and Barnes,(foreground). For you Yvonne.




Yes they are brothers.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> At the evening feeding, I got a photo of Nobel,(background) and Barnes,(foreground). For you Yvonne.
> 
> 
> Yes they are brothers.





They're so cute!! I love the fluffy ones  I want a kitty some day!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I like the look on Nobles face.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Karen felt I needed to let y'all know that I make the bed when the cats get up! Lol!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

I think the red kitties with the white legs/bib look so 'dressy.' This is the first one I've ever had.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning!


----------



## lisa127

Good morning Jacqui! And everyone else too.

I just have to say, it is only December 14 and I've already had enough of winter. I usually don't get to this point until January is coming to an end. It's going to be a long winter!


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi Jacqs (and everyone else). Happy Saturday!! Did anyone see a meteor this a.m.? I saw two. It was a little disappointing. I stood out there waiting for Misty to do her business, gazing up at the sky (leaning on the fence for balance) and was only able to get a glimpse of two meteors. The way they talked on the news I thought it was going to be much more dramatic that just one or two every so often.


----------



## Jacqui

There is an unwritten rule that any time there is something to see in the sky, we will have clouds. ...plus this am I was snug in my bed until it was light out.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Update on my Kansas boyfriend. Head CT revealed many massive nasal polyps and a large cyst, all pressing on passages and blocking cochlea, making him disoriented and causing the blackouts.
FAA pulled his medical, I haven't had the chance to talk to him about the possibility of getting it back sooner vs later...what this means for his job and career. He's very depressed and is reluctant to really talk about anything. He's the kind of man that retreats and gets very quiet when he's stressed and upset. Makes it much harder on me because of the distance.

Grandpa still in hospital, they moved him into a ward that allows my grandmother to stay with him. He can only eat liquids, is on radiation and chemo, can kinda walk now with assistance. Just talked to mom, we may spend Christmas in the hospital with him. I'm also trying to fly John home for Christmas...so much for getting the credit card paid down. Grrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Wow Sandy. That's a heavy load for you to be packing around. I feel for you, you know?


----------



## Jacqui

Sulcata_Sandy said:


> Update on my Kansas boyfriend. Head CT revealed many massive nasal polyps and a large cyst, all pressing on passages and blocking cochlea, making him disoriented and causing the blackouts.



All able to be treated or removed?


----------



## sibi

Wow, Sandy, I didn't know this was happening to you. Are they gonna run tests on the polyps? I'll be praying for you. Can't be easy on you both. Why do you have to pay for the airfare? Can't he do it? I'm not trying to be mean or anything, but if he's working, he should have at least half the responsibility. If it's your Christmas gift to him, it's one you can't afford, at least not all of it.


----------



## Jacqui

I would think because of his job, he would get some free flight miles wouldn't he?


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Jacqui said:


> Sulcata_Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Update on my Kansas boyfriend. Head CT revealed many massive nasal polyps and a large cyst, all pressing on passages and blocking cochlea, making him disoriented and causing the blackouts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All able to be treated or removed?
Click to expand...


Surgery is scheduled for January 3rd. They are going to biopsy the large cyst. I have no idea how long it will take to heal, if his company will keep him on the payroll if/when the FAA will allow I is medical back...everything up in the air....hahah, pun.




sibi said:


> Wow, Sandy, I didn't know this was happening to you. Are they gonna run tests on the polyps? I'll be praying for you. Can't be easy on you both. Why do you have to pay for the airfare? Can't he do it? I'm not trying to be mean or anything, but if he's working, he should have at least half the responsibility. If it's your Christmas gift to him, it's one you can't afford, at least not all of it.



He works for a fractional airline, which means it's like a time share...owners/businesses own a "fraction" of the jet. This company is not associates with any other airline, so no jump seat privileges. Have to pay full price.
He cannot afford to buy ticket himself. He is still fighting with x wives and attorny in Kentucky for $40k a year child support. So between rent, car payment, insurance, child support, attorney fees, and now medical deductibles, he is actually asking family for help. I have a credit card (he's the smart one that does not), so I offered to get the ticket. Once I get a handle on my car repair bill, I can start paying off the airline ticket on my cc.




Jacqui said:


> I would think because of his job, he would get some free flight miles wouldn't he?



His small airline is not connected to any majors, so no. [DISAPPOINTED FACE][AIRPLANE]ï¸


----------



## T33's Torts

I can't imagine that happening to my family.. Sandy, if you ever need to talk, or vent, we're all always here


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

[GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]

And on a more humorous note, I cleaned Piglet's enclosure, getting it ready for his new family who's adopting him tonight....




He didn't like the sparkly clean water dish, so he promptly shoveled peat into it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

That's what I love about Little Ricky. He does the exact same thing.


----------



## Barista5261

I have quickly learned that there is no such state as "clean" in a sulcata's world [FACE WITH STUCK-OUT TONGUE AND WINKING EYE]


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Barista5261 said:


> I have quickly learned that there is no such state as "clean" in a sulcata's world [FACE WITH STUCK-OUT TONGUE AND WINKING EYE]



Too true, too true.


I'm half tempted to scrub Little Ricky's shell. I gave up trying to keep him clean. It would be nice to see the coloring he's developed.


Well he sure enjoyed thatâ€¦not. 
1 lb 12 ozs.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Barista5261 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have quickly learned that there is no such state as "clean" in a sulcata's world [FACE WITH STUCK-OUT TONGUE AND WINKING EYE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too true, too true.
> 
> 
> I'm half tempted to scrub Little Ricky's shell. I gave up trying to keep him clean. It would be nice to see the coloring he's developed.
> 
> 
> Well he sure enjoyed thatâ€¦not.
> 1 lb 12 ozs.
Click to expand...





What a pretty guy!


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> What a pretty guy!



Ditto! 


Sandy, with having blackouts, should he even be on a plane by himself? Would it be better for you to go with him, then maybe stay for his surgery?


----------



## Yvonne G

Yesterday I bought a small, already-cooked ham that I fixed today for lunch, with mashed potatoes and green beans. I'm afraid I've pigged out! It's way past lunch time and I'm sitting here with a very uncomfortable, full stomach! Tomorrow its going to be macaroni and cheese with ham! And maybe ham sandwiches on really fresh bread for Monday!

G'night all. Hope all your troubles disappear overnight and tomorrow is a better day.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

[quote='Yvonne Hope all your troubles disappear overnight and tomorrow is a better day.
[/quote]

Yes. This would be good, wouldn't it? I say we make it so.


----------



## Barista5261

Sooooooooo.... This just happened. I freaking love it. It's Duck Dynasty, AAAANND free tortoise food [FACE WITH STUCK-OUT TONGUE AND WINKING EYE]


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Jacqui said:


> Sandy, with having blackouts, should he even be on a plane by himself? Would it be better for you to go with him, then maybe stay for his surgery?



I agree, and it's being discussed. The biggest problem is me getting the time off work. I can't afford to miss a single day, and it takes an entire day just to fly out there, another to get back, leaving me only one day with him. My preference would definitely be to go there. Also he really wants to come home, it's been over a year since he's been home, he misses it here. So we are trying to make the best of things. [GROWING HEART][GROWING HEART]




Barista5261 said:


> Sooooooooo.... This just happened. I freaking love it. It's Duck Dynasty, AAAANND free tortoise food [FACE WITH STUCK-OUT TONGUE AND WINKING EYE]



Ok, now I gotta get edu-ma-kated.

What IS Duck Dynasty? All I understand is that is a reality style TV show (I boycotted those after season 1, episode 1 of "Survivor"...sorry, just not my thing. [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]) and there are a bunch of rich, big hairy guys that hunt...ducks...I guess. LOL
I don't have TV or access to TV. I just borrow my neighbors internet signal for my iPad. [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]
They were nice enough to give me the password. [THUMBS UP SIGN]

I see DD paraphernalia at stores, hear people, talking about it. Curious, what is the real deal with the show that has made it so popular?


----------



## T33's Torts

Its a very religious family of "high tech rednecks" the mom and pop made the first reed- duck call, and the son ( one of 4) took it to a multi- million dollar operation. The brothers work, and put calls together and the CEO (one of the sons) is overwhelmed with his brothers who only want to hunt, and not work.


----------



## Barista5261

Sulcata_Sandy said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy, with having blackouts, should he even be on a plane by himself? Would it be better for you to go with him, then maybe stay for his surgery?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, and it's being discussed. The biggest problem is me getting the time off work. I can't afford to miss a single day, and it takes an entire day just to fly out there, another to get back, leaving me only one day with him. My preference would definitely be to go there. Also he really wants to come home, it's been over a year since he's been home, he misses it here. So we are trying to make the best of things. [GROWING HEART][GROWING HEART]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barista5261 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooooooo.... This just happened. I freaking love it. It's Duck Dynasty, AAAANND free tortoise food [FACE WITH STUCK-OUT TONGUE AND WINKING EYE]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, now I gotta get edu-ma-kated.
> 
> What IS Duck Dynasty? All I understand is that is a reality style TV show (I boycotted those after season 1, episode 1 of "Survivor"...sorry, just not my thing. [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]) and there are a bunch of rich, big hairy guys that hunt...ducks...I guess. LOL
> I don't have TV or access to TV. I just borrow my neighbors internet signal for my iPad. [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]
> They were nice enough to give me the password. [THUMBS UP SIGN]
> 
> I see DD paraphernalia at stores, hear people, talking about it. Curious, what is the real deal with the show that has made it so popular?
Click to expand...





Hahaha. It's a realty show based on the Robinson family, who were dirt poor before the father (Phil) invented a revolutionary duck call that is now one of the most popular and most sold duck calls today. Phil's son, Willie, is the CEO of the company now and took it to the multi-million dollar level. 

The show itself is pretty funny and entertaining. It's a family run business and the show follows them around and most of them are good balls and will do some pretty crazy stuff. The show has good family values, each episode ends with the entire family sitting at the table eating, saying grace. 

I love watching the show, (I don't have cable, I bought seasons 1 and 2 on DVD for $3 each on Black Friday [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]) but the merchandise EVERYWHERE is a little much. I mean, there's even DD dog biscuits!


----------



## sibi

I saw that ay Lowe's. I almost bought it, but wasn't sure what to do with it.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Hooray multiple old floor layers



Prepping walls



Priming walls



Colors next to fireplace in progress


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Ok, now I sorta want to see it.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Yvonne G said:


> Yesterday I bought a small, already-cooked ham that I fixed today for lunch, with mashed potatoes and green beans. I'm afraid I've pigged out! It's way past lunch time and I'm sitting here with a very uncomfortable, full stomach! Tomorrow its going to be macaroni and cheese with ham! And maybe ham sandwiches on really fresh bread for Monday!
> 
> G'night all. Hope all your troubles disappear overnight and tomorrow is a better day.



I did that with eggplant parmesan Friday night. It hurt to walk I was so stuffed. Today i pushed away my plate extra really probably partially to make up for my calories and partially due to ptsd from all of the stomach pain.


----------



## sibi

Didn't know it was a reality tv show. I was just referring to the chia thingy. And I have cable tv haha


sibi said:


> I saw that ay Lowe's. I almost bought it, but wasn't sure what to do with it.


----------



## kesh2l

Just had share my excitement!!! I was contacted by a fellow three toed box turtle owner who lives here in my town!!! I plan on introducing her to this site and all you wonderful people!! On another note 10 more days till my birthday. Lol there are a few things that make having your birthday on Christmas Eve great number one is everyone has a hard time remembering your age and two lol no one has time to take you to a restaurant where they ding happy birthday to you. And last and my most favorite is no mater what you can count on family always being together for it!


----------



## Elohi

I thought maybe I was going to fight off this bug but I'm sicker tonight and feel miserable. My 2 yr old seems to be fighting it off better than I am. No one else in the house appears to be getting it, yet. "Ain't nobody got time fo'dat." Is all I have to say to this illness. 
I went to target earlier to try and find my oldest kid a new hoody, since he's worn his other one ragged and I thought, oh I'll grab a box of organic herb spring mix while I'm here... Ummmm nope lol. 


Apparently people were really in the mood for salad lol. 
Then I couldn't find my son a hoody and ended up having to go to kohl's.


----------



## Jacqui

I admit I saw a partial show or two of DD and I thought it rated a D, too. I for one can not wait til it's a thing of the past especially with all the crap on the store shelves having to deal with it. Give me a show like "Bones" any day. 

Good morning! I have been looking forward to today and the next days, as temps are going to be 40 and above! 




kesh2l said:


> Just had share my excitement!!! I was contacted by a fellow three toed box turtle owner who lives here in my town!!!



Well how did that come about?




Elohi said:


> I thought maybe I was going to fight off this bug but I'm sicker tonight and feel miserable.



Ya need more chicken noodle soup!


----------



## Kerryann

We are getting that weather later this week. Today and yesterday we got dumped on for snow.
So I'm so excited. Next weekend is my family Christmas party. I have the house decorated and I'm getting ready to fill everyones stockings. The rest of the family isn't doing stocking stuffers which means more space for me to fill them. 
One and a half weeks....


----------



## Jacqui

Christmas stockings huh, I am guessing mine is that one over there with the big hole in it?


----------



## Barista5261

My mom is a RN in a chemo/radiation center and all the doctors there are really mean and nasty to the nurses, so my mom made little stockings for all the staff and put ACTUAL coal in the doctors' stockings [FACE WITH TEARS OF JOY]


----------



## jaizei

RosieRedfoot said:


> Hooray multiple old floor layers




It drives me crazy when the threshold/transition from one floor to another type is like that.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Littlefoot would like to wish everyone a very sleepy "good morning!"


----------



## sibi

That's so cute Jessica! Good morning/afternoon everyone!


----------



## Jacqui

How is Ms Sibi today? Are all three of your shelled ones now completely feeling 100%? How are you liking the shed?


----------



## StarSapphire22

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



sibi said:


> That's so cute Jessica! Good morning/afternoon everyone!



Haha yeah, I was up early (for me) this morning...went to check on him a few minutes before his light turns on, and he was just barely peeking out, trying to keep his eyes open, haha. I lured him out with food though.


----------



## T33's Torts

Hello everyone! Soak day! I got all of them to really drink water! Usually 3/4 will drink... Russians ALL cohabitated in a make- shift pen


----------



## Jacqui

Oh look at the fruit on the little trees!  They look so tiny in that plant water tray.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> Oh look at the fruit on the little trees!  They look so tiny in that plant water tray.



The oranges? They're dwarf blood oranges!


----------



## Yvonne G

Neener, neener, neener...all you cold weather people: The thermometer on my front porch reads 73F degrees!!


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Yvonne G said:


> Neener, neener, neener...all you cold weather people: The thermometer on my front porch reads 73F degrees!!



Jokes on you, Yvonne!! Mine says 78Âº


----------



## StarSapphire22

Hey! It'll be 30* tomorrow...that's a 40-50* increase from the last week or so. HEAT WAVEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!


----------



## Jacqui

It was almost 50 here today. PLUS I still have snow I can play in, so neener neener back to you!


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> It was almost 50 here today. PLUS I still have snow I can play in, so neener neener back to you!



You win. I looovvee snow.. But the torts don't do oh whale.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

We don't have a floor for the new house to drop pine needles on so I turned one of my house plants into this years' Christmas tree, lol.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



RosieRedfoot said:


> We don't have a floor for the new house to drop pine needles on so I turned one of my house plants into this years' Christmas tree, lol.



Lol, nice! Its cute! Next year your goal is to out grow the house plant, okay? Haha I'm just messin' with ya


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> Christmas stockings huh, I am guessing mine is that one over there with the big hole in it?



If you come here you'd get one too. I love getting stocking stuffers got girls. They are all full of make up, jewelry, and all sorts of girly stuff.
Oh Mikey yelled at me today. Apparently I haven't been having my spa days so he told me I have to make a new years resolution to at least do one a month. He wants me to relax more.




RosieRedfoot said:


> We don't have a floor for the new house to drop pine needles on so I turned one of my house plants into this years' Christmas tree, lol.



It's cute 




Jacqui said:


> It was almost 50 here today. PLUS I still have snow I can play in, so neener neener back to you!



We got like a foot of snow this weekend but it's supposed to be 50 on Friday


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Continuing saga of the pasture lease â€œbimbo". I say bimbo, because what I really want to say is not fit for my friends here. 
Today, I did some deep cleaning in the barn. While doing so, I checked water of the horses. Yup. 2". Waited all afternoon and never saw the â€œgal",(insert word) so I headed down there just now. You guessed itâ€¦water trough upside down in the paddock! Filled it. They guzzled. No feed. Mind you the bale they can't get to is a 1/2 ton $25 bale used for cattle and only provides fiber to these mares I'm real pissed. She works nights, so I sent her a stinging text, and suggested she have her boyfriend call me cause I really don't like how I want to talk to this gal. I try to be proper and all that, but I'm real mad. 
Then I find out, if someone says neglected horses, Karen and I are liable because it's our land. Yvonne, where were you when this seemed like a good idea?
Rant over. We now return you to your regular programming.


----------



## Kerryann

Ken,
You are keeping it together better than I'd be. I don't get it. Why do people get animals to neglect them. I work a lot but if Mike can't make it home to feed or let the dogs out at a reasonable time I'll just say I have to go. Animals depend in their people.


----------



## erica anne

Ken, this is totally out of my realm of knowledge but can you report her neglect to the police and have her animals confiscated? I wouldn't think you would that you would get into trouble since you were reporting it. (Maybe she would appreciate having her animals removed since she doesn't seem to care about them much, or maybe it would be a wake up call)...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

From what I understand in regard to the law here in Oregon, in that we are the land owners where the neglect is taking place, we are liable. Although we can use the cash, I'm probably gonna let her know that she needs to provide adequate regular care for the horses, or move them.


----------



## Jacqui

*Good morning!!​*



RosieRedfoot said:


> We don't have a floor for the new house to drop pine needles on so I turned one of my house plants into this years' Christmas tree, lol.



Thanks for my morning chuckle. I started getting into the Christmas spirit last week and thought about putting ornaments in one of the outside bushes, but sanity set in.  I just can't get into any kind of seasonal feeling this year.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ken:

I'd boot her butt outta' there asap! Tell her that if she doesn't come get the horses you're going to turn them over as abandoned to the SPCA. Give her until the end of the month (if she's paid up until then), but you'll have to tend to them and make sure they're fed and watered.

Jacqui:

I never have any Christmas spirit. I hate to shop and I don't like to decorate. What little shopping I have to do I do online. Thank goodness I don't have a big family. Bah, humbug.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

This is my jacket. It would seem someone doesn't want me going outside.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Ken:
> 
> I'd boot her butt outta' there asap! Tell her that if she doesn't come get the horses you're going to turn them over as abandoned to the SPCA. Give her until the end of the month (if she's paid up until then), but you'll have to tend to them and make sure they're fed and watered.



He would have to give her atleast a 30 day notice, more depending on if they wrote up a contract. Also keep in mind this lady is very pregnant, she needs the time to find a new place for them.

Did she ever respond, when you told her you were going to up the bill because you are now caring for them?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui,
She pays in advance. As to paying more, she said she'd need to discuss it with her boyfriend. I'm starting to keep notes as well as photos with date stamps to present to her. I believe she is a little in lala land.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey, where is everyone? It's the day after the High Holy Day of Bacon Sunday, and everyone is, what, out looking for that perfect Christmas present for me?


----------



## Deltadawn465

Depends, have you been naughty or nice?!?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I just saw a news story about a tree farmer here that for every family that comes out and cuts their Christmas and buys it, he gives the kids Christmas presents. He and his wife during the year go out to garage sales and buy good condition toys to give out at their u-cut tree farm. Kinda cool.




Deltadawn465 said:


> Depends, have you been naughty or nice?!?



Ummmmâ€¦
Wait, if I hesitate too long it's not a good sign, is it?


----------



## Deltadawn465

Probably not.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Dang it!


----------



## T33's Torts

Hahahaha!! Good luck there buddy!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tffnytorts said:


> Hahahaha!! Good luck there buddy!



Wow!!!!lol


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahaha!! Good luck there buddy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!!!lol
Click to expand...


I was referring to your naughty/nice list comment, not the horsises, sorry if that came off the wrong way :s


----------



## Jacqui

Being good is not all it's cracked up to be.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> Being good is not all it's cracked up to be.



Hey, I'm being good and I'm getting a frog tomorrow


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

tffnytorts said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being good is not all it's cracked up to be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I'm being good and I'm getting a frog tomorrow
Click to expand...


Frog? What kind of frog?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sulcata_Sandy said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being good is not all it's cracked up to be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I'm being good and I'm getting a frog tomorrow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frog? What kind of frog?
Click to expand...


Inquiring minds want to know. Geesh, am I the only one who remembers that line?


----------



## kesh2l

Good morning.


----------



## erica anne

LOL, unfortunately I remember that line too! Although I never got into that reading material too much...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning


----------



## kesh2l

How is your morning ken?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

They say that you have a better chance of being struck by lighting while being attacked by a shark then of winning that lottery drawing tonight. I like those kind of odds.


I'm all tired today. I fell asleep watching tv, woke up at 2:00ish. Needless to say it wasn't real restful. How is everyone this am?


----------



## kesh2l

It's slow going lol. I went to bed early but my husband is home and he woke me up a few times snoring. Lol and a bit stif like always when he is back in our bed lol he tends to hog it.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sulcata_Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being good is not all it's cracked up to be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I'm being good and I'm getting a frog tomorrow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frog? What kind of frog?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know. Geesh, am I the only one who remembers that line?
Click to expand...


A baby green pacman!! Shipping dates are mixed up, so its either today or Saturday. I was out during the day and I asked my dad to take the call  He told them today was OKAY when I asked for him to tell them Saturday... But then again, today is the last shipping day for live stuff... sooo... who knows, a frog might show up


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I snored so bad that I would stop breathing in my sleep. This freaked my wife, Karen, out so I did a sleep study at the hospital. Yup, sleep apnea. They log an event as not breathing for 1minute or longer. I averaged 52 events an hour. Now I use a cpap machine, and though at first it kinda disturbed our sleep, we figure the bonus of Karen not waking to me being cold and no longer me out weighs the drawback. Now, if she doesn't here it, she has a hard time falling asleep. Keep in mind sleep apnea is not always a result of excess body fat. I'm something like 6'-0" and 180 lbs. and sleep apnea kills and is easily corrected.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

"A kite wiiiiinnnnnnnndddddssssss around a telephone wire."

That's for you, Ken


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sulcata_Sandy said:


> "A kite wiiiiinnnnnnnndddddssssss around a telephone wire."
> 
> That's for you, Ken



All I can say is, â€œ What the H E Double tooth pick does that mean?


----------



## kesh2l

Yea he has had the test to he had 60 something I think disturbances but he won't wair the machine like he is suppose to


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

kesh2l said:


> Yea he has had the test to he had 60 something I think disturbances but he won't wair the machine like he is suppose to



So ask him why he thinks it fair to put you in a spot where you may have to wake to him having a heart attack or worse? So you know, this is my favorite thing to push spouses to do in that I know from personal experience that wearing the mask is no big deal. People complained about a law requiring seat belts. This is much more personal.


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> A baby green pacman!! Shipping dates are mixed up, so its either today or Saturday. I was out during the day and I asked my dad to take the call  He told them today was OKAY when I asked for him to tell them Saturday... But then again, today is the last shipping day for live stuff... sooo... who knows, a frog might show up



I like Pacman frogs! You never want a live animal shipped to arrive on a Saturday, so it's best if it does come today.


I don't think I could sleep with a mask on. I have a hard enough time falling to sleep as it is. Anything touching my face, except for under it where my hand is supporting the face, just bugs the heck out of me. That's one reason for the hand under, rather then the pillow.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I use the the pillow thing that just goes under my nose. I have a mustache, and the mask thing doesn't work. I find it funny, what is expectable risk. I smoke roll yer own none filter cigarettes, yet find not wearing the mask wrong.


----------



## kesh2l

Ugh I could slap my husband. He didn't bring his machine home. I did say what you said to him ken n his answer was well it's back at man camp


----------



## Jacqui

I think those kinds of things are what makes us humans.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> I think those kinds of things are what makes us humans.



Mustaches? LOL


----------



## kesh2l

Lol my husband has a mustache I call it his caterpillar lol


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think those kinds of things are what makes us humans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mustaches? LOL
Click to expand...


No, not the snot catchers.  The taking a risk one way, but not in a different one (the sleep machine VS the smokes)


----------



## Jacqui

*peaks around the thread to see if anybody is around...*


----------



## Yvonne G

***Says to herself, "Thank goodness I was hiding behind my monitor when Jacqui was peeking. I hate it when she catches me eating at the computer."***


----------



## Barista5261

I am having my Christmas today and my mom made me tortoise wedding cake toppers for my wedding next year! I love them! They are so adorable! [HEAVY BLACK HEART]ï¸


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> ***Says to herself, "Thank goodness I was hiding behind my monitor when Jacqui was peeking. I hate it when she catches me eating at the computer."***



*sniffs the air* soooo Yvonne, what was lunch? I had tuna fish. 




Barista5261 said:


> I am having my Christmas today and my mom made me tortoise wedding cake toppers for my wedding next year! I love them! They are so adorable! [HEAVY BLACK HEART]ï¸



Well Merry Christmas!! Those are cute!!! Tell your Mom she did a great job.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Barista5261 said:


> I am having my Christmas today and my mom made me tortoise wedding cake toppers for my wedding next year! I love them! They are so adorable! [HEAVY BLACK HEART]ï¸



Very cute. And I'm glad your mom knows that a healthy tortoise is not pyramided. 
I'm feeling punky today, so I tried finding an oral thermometer that wasn't in the mammal pets drawer. No luck. No wanting to use one that was previously in at rear, I was a little stymied as to what to do. Then I thought of my laser heat gun. Yup, opened my mouth, and using the reflection of the tortoise enclosure for aiming purposes I went for it. Got a reading off 99.6f. Could help explain the headache and other crappy things I'm feeling right now. I've got too go to town at some point today, so I'll be sure to cough into my hand instead of my arm and spread the love. I mean someone gave it to me, who am I to be greedy and not share?


----------



## Jacqui

*cleans off the laptop and turns it away from Ken* Hope it's just a passing thing, Ken.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

You and me both. I have a couple important meetings over the next two days, and I need to be on my a game for these folks.


Thursday is my birthday. Ooooo!


----------



## Yvonne G

Since I'm a reclusive hermit, I'm not normally exposed to germs, thank goodness. I can't remember the last time I had a cold or the flu. Of course, now that I've said it out loud, I'll probably be sick tomorrow.

I'm still working on eating up the ham I cooked a few days ago. For lunch today I had a couple eggs over easy and three small slices of fried ham. Then I toasted some really, really fresh bread under the broiler and slathered it with butter.

When I'm finished with my duties on the computer I'm going to go online and look for left-over ham recipes. I still have quite a bit and I hate to see it go to waste.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Last Friday, Karen and I did a marathon 2hour grocery shopping trip. Lots of people. But that seems a bit long ago for something to show now.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> You and me both. I have a couple important meetings over the next two days, and I need to be on my a game for these folks.
> 
> 
> Thursday is my birthday. Ooooo!





Happy early birthday!  Today is Jeff's birthday and he too thinks he is coming down with something.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lucky us! We got free birthday presents from strangers!


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> *Good morning!!​*
> 
> 
> 
> RosieRedfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don't have a floor for the new house to drop pine needles on so I turned one of my house plants into this years' Christmas tree, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for my morning chuckle. I started getting into the Christmas spirit last week and thought about putting ornaments in one of the outside bushes, but sanity set in.  I just can't get into any kind of seasonal feeling this year.
Click to expand...




We have a xmas tree or 30. Well we only get one live tree. We have a really nice stand and this year we got a beautiful tree. The house was perfect and everything was dandy. What is this the beginning of twas the night before xmas? Yes we were all sleeping tight upstairs in our bedroom when we awoke with such a clatter (not really, you can't hear anything from our bedroom which is kind of creepy). Anyway Mike woke up extra early Monday morning and came back upstairs and woke me up. The christmas tree had fallen down and was literally tipped over stand and all. I don't know how that could have happened. There were broken bulbs, water, and needles everywhere. What chaos. He thought at first we had been broken into so he was sneaking around with his gun clearing the house. 
What up with that?? We don't even have a cat.......


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Lucky us! We got free birthday presents from strangers!



Yes indeed! Hopefully you both can fight it off.




Kerryann said:


> We have a xmas tree or 30. Well we only get one live tree. We have a really nice stand and this year we got a beautiful tree. The house was perfect and everything was dandy. What is this the beginning of twas the night before xmas? Yes we were all sleeping tight upstairs in our bedroom when we awoke with such a clatter (not really, you can't hear anything from our bedroom which is kind of creepy). Anyway Mike woke up extra early Monday morning and came back upstairs and woke me up. The christmas tree had fallen down and was literally tipped over stand and all. I don't know how that could have happened. There were broken bulbs, water, and needles everywhere. What chaos. He thought at first we had been broken into so he was sneaking around with his gun clearing the house.
> What up with that?? We don't even have a cat.......



It's those durn tortoises! They snuck out of their enclosures and the silly girl wanted to try a bite of Christmas wonder. She got a needle in her mouth, but couldn't bite through it. She pulled and bit and pulled some more. The needle would not break or come off the tree! Then the ever helpful male came along and added his shell to the pull and dang it all the entire tree fell down.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky us! We got free birthday presents from strangers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes indeed! Hopefully you both can fight it off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have a xmas tree or 30. Well we only get one live tree. We have a really nice stand and this year we got a beautiful tree. The house was perfect and everything was dandy. What is this the beginning of twas the night before xmas? Yes we were all sleeping tight upstairs in our bedroom when we awoke with such a clatter (not really, you can't hear anything from our bedroom which is kind of creepy). Anyway Mike woke up extra early Monday morning and came back upstairs and woke me up. The christmas tree had fallen down and was literally tipped over stand and all. I don't know how that could have happened. There were broken bulbs, water, and needles everywhere. What chaos. He thought at first we had been broken into so he was sneaking around with his gun clearing the house.
> What up with that?? We don't even have a cat.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's those durn tortoises! They snuck out of their enclosures and the silly girl wanted to try a bite of Christmas wonder. She got a needle in her mouth, but couldn't bite through it. She pulled and bit and pulled some more. The needle would not break or come off the tree! Then the ever helpful male came along and added his shell to the pull and dang it all the entire tree fell down.
Click to expand...




They would too.. like naughty little elves. Henrito would have swam in the tree water too.


----------



## T33's Torts

HE CAME!!! My little froggy is here! He's tiny... maybe the size of a quarter. The stupid part is, WHERE'S THE DANG CAGE!?! I'm also expecting an xtra large box, with the set up and a mess of tort supplies. Oh and the mealworms are missing!! Ahhhhh!!! Choas. But Mr. Frog (who's name is under debate, Kermit and Turtle are the candidates) is here and doing great! 
Sorry, some of the the pictures are of printed pictures. AND DID I MENTION THE FROG CONTAINER WAS SIDE WAYS!?
Now he's soaking


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yippee. Better the cage be delayed than the frog though. Congrats!


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yippee. Better the cage be delayed than the frog though. Congrats!



Thanks!! I'm so antsy now.. I called and the lady said it should be coming today.... I'm irritated, but at least she had SOME idea.




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yippee. Better the cage be delayed than the frog though. Congrats!



Thanks!! I'm so antsy now.. I called and the lady said it should be coming today.... I'm irritated, but at least she had SOME idea.


----------



## T33's Torts

ITS COMING IN 1-2 DAYS!!!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Good thing Friday is payday, looks like I need to go shopping for the good lightbulbs (for human use) before they become illegal to be sold. 




tffnytorts said:


> HE CAME!!! My little froggy is here! He's tiny... maybe the size of a quarter. The stupid part is, WHERE'S THE DANG CAGE!?! I'm also expecting an xtra large box, with the set up and a mess of tort supplies. Oh and the mealworms are missing!! Ahhhhh!!! Choas. But Mr. Frog (who's name is under debate, Kermit and Turtle are the candidates) is here and doing great!
> Sorry, some of the the pictures are of printed pictures. AND DID I MENTION THE FROG CONTAINER WAS SIDE WAYS!?
> Now he's soaking



He be tiny!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Good thing Friday is payday, looks like I need to go shopping for the good lightbulbs (for human use) before they become illegal to be sold.



On the next episode of â€œAmerican Hoarders" woman has enough illegal lights bulbs for a small country!


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing Friday is payday, looks like I need to go shopping for the good lightbulbs (for human use) before they become illegal to be sold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the next episode of â€œAmerican Hoarders" woman has enough illegal lights bulbs for a small country!
Click to expand...


... or atleast enough to last for the rest of her life.   I'd hate to have to live in the dark.


----------



## T33's Torts

He IS tiny! And skinny! He needs a cricket!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tffnytorts said:


> He IS tiny! And skinny! He needs a cricket!



Well get on it. Is it frozen in Southern California? Flip some stones in the yard. Find some tasty, fleshy grub and feed the little bugger.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> He IS tiny! And skinny! He needs a cricket!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well get on it. Is it frozen in Southern California? Flip some stones in the yard. Find some tasty, fleshy grub and feed the little bugger.
Click to expand...


No, no! I bought FARM RAISED crickets! I'll give him one tomorrow! I think he's sleeping  and he's in a tiny cage :-/ I'll take a picture in the morning. I had to do a last minute improvise, with a tiny 1 gallon (?) tank and some of my torts' bedding... its the same bedding but mixed with coco coir.


----------



## sibi

Hi, is anyone here to chat a bit?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

sibi said:


> Hi, is anyone here to chat a bit?



I'm here. I didn't win the lotto so I can chat instead of making plans. What's up? You've been gone a little bit it seems.


----------



## T33's Torts

Hiiiiii Sibi! I've been wondering, os it pronounced sibâ€¢ee or seeâ€¢bee? I've always pronounced it seebee


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've always heard, in my brain, sib-ee.


For what it's worthâ€¦


----------



## erica anne

tffnytorts said:


> HE CAME!!! My little froggy is here! He's tiny... maybe the size of a quarter. The stupid part is, WHERE'S THE DANG CAGE!?! I'm also expecting an xtra large box, with the set up and a mess of tort supplies. Oh and the mealworms are missing!! Ahhhhh!!! Choas. But Mr. Frog (who's name is under debate, Kermit and Turtle are the candidates) is here and doing great!
> Sorry, some of the the pictures are of printed pictures. AND DID I MENTION THE FROG CONTAINER WAS SIDE WAYS!?
> Now he's soaking



Soo cute! More pics coming I hope 


Tiffny, I always imagine it as seebee as well lol.


----------



## T33's Torts

Its weird how everyone perceives it differently. Oha and Ken, I'm not sure if my PMs are sending, my internet is weird. I couldn't take him until around February.... Maybe Sandy'd hold him till then! Lol jk


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yes it came through. Mine all say not sent, but that just a quirk.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yes it came through. Mine all say not sent, but that just a quirk.



That's good, I was getting concerned! Haha silly me.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tffnytorts said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it came through. Mine all say not sent, but that just a quirk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's good, I was getting concerned! Haha silly me.
Click to expand...


Silly?

Pronunciation: \ËˆkwÉ™rk\
Function: noun
Etymology: origin unknown
Date: 1565
1 a : an abrupt twist or curve b : a peculiar trait : idiosyncrasy c : accident, vagary <a quirk of fate> 2 : a groove separating a bead or other molding from adjoining members


----------



## sibi

Sorry Cowboy and Tif...I'm having a heck of a time getting from a thread to posting. My phone takes forever to get there. I've been having this problem for a couple of days now. Don't know if it's my phone or the site. I've been busy building the hide for my tortoises. I'm almost finished with Honey Boy's hide. All I have to do now is place the panels on it and screw it together. Then, Beasty Boy's go up. Also, the weather is playing havoc on my fibromyalgia. It's been real painful despite the meds I'm on.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Heck Sibi, sorry about the pain. We had some serious cold her last week, and although it was cold, it was dry and I think this helped Karen not feel the flair ups as much.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sulcata_Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> "A kite wiiiiinnnnnnnndddddssssss around a telephone wire."
> 
> That's for you, Ken
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I can say is, â€œ What the H E Double tooth pick does that mean?
Click to expand...


Dude, seriously? More dialog from that old Pacific Power commercial with kiteman [FACE WITH STUCK-OUT TONGUE AND WINKING EYE]


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Weird, double posting....deleted


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm baaacck!! 
Yes, and thank you, I know know the complete definition of quirk...


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've always heard, in my brain, sib-ee.
> 
> 
> For what it's worthâ€¦





Me too!




sibi said:


> Sorry Cowboy and Tif...I'm having a heck of a time getting from a thread to posting. My phone takes forever to get there. I've been having this problem for a couple of days now. Don't know if it's my phone or the site. I've been busy building the hide for my tortoises. I'm almost finished with Honey Boy's hide. All I have to do now is place the panels on it and screw it together. Then, Beasty Boy's go up. Also, the weather is playing havoc on my fibromyalgia. It's been real painful despite the meds I'm on.



Sorry to hear your having a flare up.  Sounds like your dealing with the same kind of abilities as I am in here.  The other day I made a post and before my screen even showed it had posted, somebody had responded to it.  So what are these hides like that your making?


----------



## sibi

Well, it's made of wood. I bought a beautiful sheet of wood ($36 per sheet). I had it cut out to the dimensions of the pig blanket 27" x 20" x 20". I built the frame and now the walls are ready to be screwed on. I'll post pics. The thing is that the cold came early this year and I needed another weekend to do the cosmetics on their shed. I very well couldn't do it with them in it, so, when the temps are warm enough, I throw them outside and work on it little by little. I don't want to wait for the spring to do it. I still need to use thinset for the seams of the durarock, and then paint the top part of it. I have tiles to place on the bottom so that my torts don't try to make holes in the durarock which one of them is trying to do now. I'll fix his wagon. I also need to take down their door and cut out a pet door for those days that they want to go out and explore. So, there's a lot to do, and my hubby just doesn't have the time to help me. I could pay someone to do this, but I'm picky about the job that needs to be done. My problem is that every joint in my body hurts especially when I have to turn and stretch and twist. Boy oh boy I'm in a lot of pain the next day!


----------



## StarSapphire22

I have carpal tunnel...usually its pretty manageable but sometimes I just wanna curl up and cry...but I can't cause that'd just make it hurt worse.  No fun when you can't do stuff you wanna do!

I've been really sick the last few days...vomiting, 101 fever, achy neck and back, intense headaches, weak as a kitten, and vertigo when I stand...called in sick Monday but I can't afford to not go in for my shift today. It's my first day back in aquatics/small animals since my bogus "demotion" and I'm gonna be miserable.


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> I have carpal tunnel...usually its pretty manageable but sometimes I just wanna curl up and cry...but I can't cause that'd just make it hurt worse.  No fun when you can't do stuff you wanna do!
> 
> I've been really sick the last few days...vomiting, 101 fever, achy neck and back, intense headaches, weak as a kitten, and vertigo when I stand...called in sick Monday but I can't afford to not go in for my shift today. It's my first day back in aquatics/small animals since my bogus "demotion" and I'm gonna be miserable.



I hope your going in to work only if your better. Going to work being sick and spreading your germs is not fair to co-workers or customers.




sibi said:


> Well, it's made of wood. I bought a beautiful sheet of wood ($36 per sheet). I had it cut out to the dimensions of the pig blanket 27" x 20" x 20". I built the frame and now the walls are ready to be screwed on. I'll post pics. The thing is that the cold came early this year and I needed another weekend to do the cosmetics on their shed. I very well couldn't do it with them in it, so, when the temps are warm enough, I throw them outside and work on it little by little. I don't want to wait for the spring to do it. I still need to use thinset for the seams of the durarock, and then paint the top part of it. I have tiles to place on the bottom so that my torts don't try to make holes in the durarock which one of them is trying to do now. I'll fix his wagon. I also need to take down their door and cut out a pet door for those days that they want to go out and explore. So, there's a lot to do, and my hubby just doesn't have the time to help me. I could pay someone to do this, but I'm picky about the job that needs to be done. My problem is that every joint in my body hurts especially when I have to turn and stretch and twist. Boy oh boy I'm in a lot of pain the next day!



Wish I were closer, so I could help. As long as I don't have to work on things above my head, my body is pretty much good to go. I even this fall finally got my knees to the point where I could do limited hole digging. Do you know whichtortoise is already trying to take down the walls?


----------



## StarSapphire22

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> StarSapphire22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have carpal tunnel...usually its pretty manageable but sometimes I just wanna curl up and cry...but I can't cause that'd just make it hurt worse.  No fun when you can't do stuff you wanna do!
> 
> I've been really sick the last few days...vomiting, 101 fever, achy neck and back, intense headaches, weak as a kitten, and vertigo when I stand...called in sick Monday but I can't afford to not go in for my shift today. It's my first day back in aquatics/small animals since my bogus "demotion" and I'm gonna be miserable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope your going in to work only if your better. Going to work being sick and spreading your germs is not fair to co-workers or customers.
Click to expand...


I know but it's that or don't eat right now. With vet bills from the cats recently, falling behind on regular bills, Christmas coming (we still haven't been able to buy a single gift for our families)...sorry don't mean to unload I'm just at my wits end right now. It doesn't matter anyways cause I called in...I fell three times just trying to get ready, so no matter how much I need to, I can't really work.


----------



## Yvonne G

I've never suffered from anything remotely similar to carpel tunnel, so I can't say I know what you're going through. But I HAVE had a flu or two, and can totally sympathize with you on that one, Jessica!! Hope you're feeling better sooner rather than later!

Well, I've finally used up the left over ham. I never thought a darned 3lb ham would last as long as it did. Today I made a potato, green bean, ham casserole. It turned out pretty darned good. I got the recipe off the 'net and made a few adjustments to it to better suit my taste.

I'm having a heck of a time losing any weight. I have an extra 10lbs that I've gained over a lazy summer. I know that my main problem is inactivity. I need to get out and do more physical labor. But I've just gotten so lazy in my old age. I've been taking garcinia cambogia before lunch every day for about a month now, and it hasn't made a bit of difference in my weight.

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Thanks Yvonne.  Feels like the darned plague, lol.

I'm struggling with weight loss too...have to fit into my wedding dress, Ive gained about 20 pounds since I bought it over a year ago. Maybe this flu will finally get those last few pounds for me, haha.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne how did Billy do today?

How much more do you need to lose for the dress?


----------



## Yvonne G

It's only 3:10p here right now. I go pick him up at 4:30p. I'm sure he's ok. I'll lock him back up in the old house for overnight, then tomorrow I'll let him out to be a free kitty. I hope he sticks around. I really like him. Funny how those kitty numbers go up and down. I was down to three now in the space of a couple months I'm back up to five. Lady Grey is still trying to find her niche. She seems to accept Little Brother, and he tolerates her, but when she sees Little Missy Kitty, her hackles raise up, her tail gets real big around and its fight time. I guess they need to have a knock down drag out and establish top dog so they can live in peace and harmony. I lock Lady Grey up at night so Little Missy Kitty has some peace and quiet without having to watch her back. Now I'll be adding Billy Boy to the mix. But he's just a baby, so there shouldn't be too much fighting when I let him loose.


----------



## T33's Torts

Hooray!! My amphibian setup finally came! Turtle is happily set up with moist eco earth and moss. The fake plants will he purchased soon as well as the mealworms! He's 1.3 inches and beautifully colored! I'm exicited to see how he grows, and how the patterns change. MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ME! 

**all the junk in the first picture is the other stuff I bought at the same time


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I'm waiting (hungrily) on the guys to get here so we can eat the curry I made. They're waiting on the electrician to finish up at the new house. I made red curry with pineapple and chicken, jasmine rice, and Thai iced tea. Now if only they'd show... 

Sorry to hear everyone's been getting sick it seems! 

I've been promoted and am in training for essentially a front end manager. So my time lately has been 40 hour weeks at work and the rest of my waking time painting walls and trim and doors. 

Speaking of cats, the new neighborhood has a fat tabby who likes to come visiting when I call to her. 




She lets me pick her up and likes lying on our deck in the sun. I'm thinking she won't be so eager to hang around once the dogs are living there too!


----------



## Jacqui

Okay Kim, what's the recipe for the chicken stuff (if you don't mind sharing). It sounds good. What makes Thai tea different?

A few weeks back, I bought a small crock pot since I am only cooking for me. I have been waiting for hours for the potatoes to get done cooking in it.  I swear it's the slowest crock pot ever. I am experimenting at making sour cream and chives potato soup.


----------



## Yvonne G

That doesn't even sound appetizing. I love sour cream and chives on my baked potato, but I'm not sure how I'd like it in potato soup. Has anyone used chicken broth in their mashed potatoes? I keep seeing it in commercials, but I love mashed potatoes mashed with butter, salt, pepper and milk. Why spoil a good thing?

Did you all get your calendars today? They're really well worth the $$. Some awfully good pictures in it.

It's not going to be too cold here tonight. . . only about 40F, so I won't need to turn on the heater in the greenhouse.


----------



## Kerryann

RosieRedfoot said:


> I'm waiting (hungrily) on the guys to get here so we can eat the curry I made. They're waiting on the electrician to finish up at the new house. I made red curry with pineapple and chicken, jasmine rice, and Thai iced tea. Now if only they'd show...
> 
> Sorry to hear everyone's been getting sick it seems!
> 
> I've been promoted and am in training for essentially a front end manager. So my time lately has been 40 hour weeks at work and the rest of my waking time painting walls and trim and doors.
> 
> Speaking of cats, the new neighborhood has a fat tabby who likes to come visiting when I call to her.
> 
> 
> 
> She lets me pick her up and likes lying on our deck in the sun. I'm thinking she won't be so eager to hang around once the dogs are living there too!


She's so cute 
I'm knee deep in coding.  This is my happy place. I am getting a lot done.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

RosieRedfoot said:


> I'm waiting (hungrily) on the guys to get here so we can eat the curry I made. They're waiting on the electrician to finish up at the new house. I made red curry with pineapple and chicken, jasmine rice, and Thai iced tea. Now if only they'd show...
> 
> Sorry to hear everyone's been getting sick it seems!
> 
> I've been promoted and am in training for essentially a front end manager. So my time lately has been 40 hour weeks at work and the rest of my waking time painting walls and trim and doors.
> 
> Speaking of cats, the new neighborhood has a fat tabby who likes to come visiting when I call to her.
> 
> 
> 
> She lets me pick her up and likes lying on our deck in the sun. I'm thinking she won't be so eager to hang around once the dogs are living there too!



She looks just like a fat version of our MIA cat Beneto. My fantasy, during that bad cold spell we had was that he was curled up sleeping soundly on someone bed in a cozy home.


----------



## T33's Torts

I agree with the others! Adorable kitty! 
Ken, how long has Benito been gone? You don't get worried? I'd die :-/
Another note, does anyone know how to get a little pacman to eat?? I have some crickets but he won't touch them..


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tffnytorts said:


> I agree with the others! Adorable kitty!
> Ken, how long has Benito been gone? You don't get worried? I'd die :-/
> Another note, does anyone know how to get a little pacman to eat?? I have some crickets but he won't touch them..



Bennie has been gone probably 2 months now. In the past he would check in once a day or at most every other day. Then that started turning into a few days then he stopped coming home. We're very sad. That's why I have my fantasy. I feel better about that than the alternative realities. Is your frog warm enough? Do they need a settling in period?


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with the others! Adorable kitty!
> Ken, how long has Benito been gone? You don't get worried? I'd die :-/
> Another note, does anyone know how to get a little pacman to eat?? I have some crickets but he won't touch them..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bennie has been gone probably 2 months now. In the past he would check in once a day or at most every other day. Then that started turning into a few days then he stopped coming home. We're very sad. That's why I have my fantasy. I feel better about that than the alternative realities. Is your frog warm enough? Do they need a settling in period?
Click to expand...


How sad!! Sorry  Maybe you should get another one to make up for lost time! The thermometer says it's 78Âº and humidity 67%.. I'm not sure... hopefully that's the case.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Jacqui the Thai iced tea is using a special Thai tea leaf imported from Thailand (has a vanilla-y aroma), and then it's served with half n half as a way to negate any lingering burn from Thai food. Although my curry is mild for Thai food, probably a 1-2 star out of a 5 scale on burn level.


Also, I can share the recipe but it requires a lot of specialty ingredients not everyone can find outside an Asian food market.


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> I know but it's that or don't eat right now. With vet bills from the cats recently, falling behind on regular bills, Christmas coming (we still haven't been able to buy a single gift for our families)...sorry don't mean to unload I'm just at my wits end right now. It doesn't matter anyways cause I called in...I fell three times just trying to get ready, so no matter how much I need to, I can't really work.



If your that sick you really do not need to be at work... you need to be taking care of yourself. It almost sounds like you might be needing to see a Dr.  I understand about the money part of it, believe me. Of course I know I am now looking at it as the wife of somebody who because of the daily chemo pills has no immune system, so I see sick people as threats against my hubby and others like him. 




Yvonne G said:


> That doesn't even sound appetizing. I love sour cream and chives on my baked potato, but I'm not sure how I'd like it in potato soup.



It was really good at the rib place, wasn't so good in my kitchen.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I found some photos of Benito.



He is missed. Night all. Chat in the am.


----------



## Jacqui

*Morning!​*


----------



## kesh2l

good morning to you to Jacqui!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Good morning, one and all!!

We are having an overcast day today. I wasn't going to make a fire in the wood stove, but with no sun to warm up the house on the outside, the inside stays too cold to live in. I guess that means either a fire or stay outside and get my work done! Hm-m-m-m ***Yvonne holds up both hands out to her sides, palms up - inside? outside? inside? outside?***

Looks like build a fire in the wood stove it is!!


----------



## Jacqui

I for one, had no doubt you would vote that way Yvonne!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Walked to the bathroom all by myself today, booyah! Now we're gonna try to make it over to Littlefoot without falling too.


----------



## Yvonne G

Baby steps, Jessica...baby steps. Now, aren't you glad you stayed home?


----------



## StarSapphire22

Yay! I'm walking around fairly successfully, though I have to sit and rest often...we're cleaning out my 75 gallon for Littlefoot today (well I'm supervising). And I'm actually hungry. Today is a good day.


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> Yay! I'm walking around fairly successfully, though I have to sit and rest often...we're cleaning out my 75 gallon for Littlefoot today (well I'm supervising). And I'm actually hungry. Today is a good day.



Your getting better!!!!!!! Yeah!!!!!


----------



## Barista5261

StarSapphire22 said:


> Yay! I'm walking around fairly successfully, though I have to sit and rest often...we're cleaning out my 75 gallon for Littlefoot today (well I'm supervising). And I'm actually hungry. Today is a good day.



Yaaaaaaaaaaaaay! I'm glad you are having a good day today  

I know what it's like to be chronically ill. I had a relapse of Lyme Disease 20 years after originally getting bit. Had a PIC line put in and had some HEAVY doses of antibiotics that made me feel even worse for months. 

Hang in there, and take one thing at a time at your own pace


----------



## StarSapphire22

My immune system is just crap. If someone has a bug, I'm probably going to catch it. My employers probably think I'm lazy, but I really do just have a couple days a month where I'm just really sick. :/

Does anyone have any tips for getting wet sand and a smidge of water out of a fish tank? Do you think a shop vac would work?


----------



## T33's Torts

Okay so I can't remember, but I'm 99.9% positive its Cowboy Ken's birthday today!! If I'm wrong someone please correct me... Well, SOMEONE'S birthday is today 


Anywho, HAPPY BIRTHDAY (ken?)!!!
I hope you've had a fantastic day, filled with tortoises and cats and other critters  
Always only 25 years young 
Anyways, happy birthday!!


Look what I found!!


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> Okay so I can't remember, but I'm 99.9% positive its Cowboy Ken's birthday today!! If I'm wrong someone please correct me... Well, SOMEONE'S birthday is today
> 
> 
> Anywho, HAPPY BIRTHDAY (ken?)!!!
> I hope you've had a fantastic day, filled with tortoises and cats and other critters
> Always only 25 years young
> Anyways, happy birthday!!



Good memory, I do recall it is/was some time this week. I know I told you the other day, but once more happy birthday!


----------



## Kerryann

Happy birthday Ken!!!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yah, Yah, Yahâ€¦Karen make me steak and red potato for dinner and I've been told it's time to retire my straw cowboy hat and get a grown ups straw cowboy hat, (quality) and maybe a new female pancake is in my future as well. Thanks for the b-day wishes all.


And someone misses Sibi or has had to much birthday cake.


Under the pile of paws, you can just see a bit of his chin.


Here's the gal I'm after. She's 5-1/2" and 380-420 gms.


----------



## T33's Torts

Nice tort!


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Just got home from picking up another rescue. Housed for 4 years in a bone dry aquarium.
She's dehydrated, very light, but very outgoing and enjoyed my pets.

I soaked her and put her to bed with my other male Russian. She's now snuggled deep into the peat/sphagnum mixture. Now I have two RTs to place. Anyone in desperate need of a Russian? LOL


So last weekend I rehomed a Hermanni and an Inguana, this weekend I take in another RT. Hmmmmmmm. The Inn remains full.


----------



## sibi

Barista, you can get a relapse of Lyme disease? My son contacted Lyme disease last year when he was on a hiking trip with friends. He went to the doctors only after it got so bad that he couldn't think straight and he was always dizzy. He's on an antibiotic regime that requires him to be on it for 8 months straight. He had gone to a specialist who also told him that he had another secondary infection from the bite. That turned out to be worse than the Lyme disease itself. But, I was under the impression that after the 8 months of antibiotics, he'd be cured. How can you get a relapse if you're cured?



Barista5261 said:


> StarSapphire22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! I'm walking around fairly successfully, though I have to sit and rest often...we're cleaning out my 75 gallon for Littlefoot today (well I'm supervising). And I'm actually hungry. Today is a good day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaay! I'm glad you are having a good day today
> 
> I know what it's like to be chronically ill. I had a relapse of Lyme Disease 20 years after originally getting bit. Had a PIC line put in and had some HEAVY doses of antibiotics that made me feel even worse for months.
> 
> Hang in there, and take one thing at a time at your own pace
Click to expand...



Awww, Cowboy, thanks for always remembering me when it comes to my white "Milky" cat. You should have named him "Milky."

Guys, really, I thought it was my phone, but every time I would want to post, it took so long to get out of a dead zone. I couldn't stand waiting and waiting to get back to other threads that I just gave up. Day after day this would happen every time I tried to post something, or go from one thread to another. I asked my hubby to look into it, and he said it was the forum. So, I ask you all has anyone experienced the same thing too? That's the reason why you haven't seen me post lately.



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yah, Yah, Yahâ€¦Karen make me steak and red potato for dinner and I've been told it's time to retire my straw cowboy hat and get a grown ups straw cowboy hat, (quality) and maybe a new female pancake is in my future as well. Thanks for the b-day wishes all.
> 
> 
> And someone misses Sibi or has had to much birthday cake.
> Under the pile of paws, you can just see a bit of his chin.
> 
> 
> Here's the gal I'm after. She's 5-1/2" and 380-420 gms.


----------



## T33's Torts

No, Sibi, but it doesn't save my "participated" threads... :-/


----------



## sibi

No, you don't have issues with the lags and postings? What do you mean it doesn't save your "participated" threads? What doesn't it do?


tffnytorts said:


> No, Sibi, but it doesn't save my "participated" threads... :-/


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



sibi said:


> No, you don't have issues with the lags and postings? What do you mean it doesn't save your "participated" threads? What doesn't it do?
> 
> 
> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, Sibi, but it doesn't save my "participated" threads... :-/
Click to expand...


On the mobile app, it doesn't show any of my participated threads..


See? It's not cool.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

A fast stop in to smoke and say hi. My daughter drove up to surprise me for my b-day. If you know me, you know I'm smiling hard with tears in the corners of my eyes. She's always way busy with work and life, so it's always great when she comes up. Tiffany, I use the subscribe to thread feature for what your after. This allows for alerts when someone posts in a thread that I follow. 
Sandy, really? Who might want another female russian? Hmmmmm lol.


----------



## sibi

You're right, that's not cool at all. I never downloaded an app for my Windows phone until today. I was using the url on internet, and for some reason, I was getting these lags that I'm not getting now on my computer. I figured it was the phone, but my husband said it wasn't the phone. Don't know what's up with that. Anyhow, what phone do you have? I have a windows phone and at that time there wasn't a forum app until now. So, I downloaded it today and will soon get on my phone to see if anything changes. I hope it works better than explorer. 


tffnytorts said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you don't have issues with the lags and postings? What do you mean it doesn't save your "participated" threads? What doesn't it do?
> 
> 
> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, Sibi, but it doesn't save my "participated" threads... :-/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On the mobile app, it doesn't show any of my participated threads..
> 
> 
> See? It's not cool.
Click to expand...





Oh yeah, Happy B-Day Cowboy. I'm always glad to see when important family members remember their parents and come to visit because it's important to know that you are remembered and loved.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Happy birthday Ken! Hope you had a good one!


Hooray for working at target through this fiasco of finances... I had one charge on my debit at target in their questionable range so I cancelled my card and am now waiting on a new debit. Guess that's one way to avoid unnecessary holiday shopping! Just a big headache for all involved. Basically if you spent money in a target store between thanksgiving and this week you should cancel/reissue your cards since it's likely your card info is being sold on the black market. The amount of angry calls I've gotten is just too many and it's not even something I can fix. 

That plus the whole gift card mess up where gift cards were charged but not really activated at target and I seriously wonder... All because they put a QR code next to the activation barcode that the scanner picks up vs the real one. It's all so bothersome.


----------



## Barista5261

@sibi

I had a relapse because my quack of a pediatrician did not give me the right medicine the first time when my mom brought me in after I got bit. The symptoms I had at first eventually went away, but I got re-tested because I had EVERY symptom of Lyme Disease TO THE MAX. So I went to an infectious disease specialist and he said I had a severe relapse [DISAPPOINTED FACE] got a PIC line put in my arm and took Rocephin everyday for 10 weeks. But thankfully that very aggressive treatment worked [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]


-------------


HAPPY BIRTHDAY KEN!!! [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]


----------



## Jacqui

Sulcata_Sandy said:


> Just got home from picking up another rescue. Housed for 4 years in a bone dry aquarium.
> She's dehydrated, very light, but very outgoing and enjoyed my pets.



She's a pretty one. You could tell Santa to pick her up for me on his way past....


Ken, that is a very nice pancake. I hope you get her.

Learning new stuff about Lyme disease. Glad I don't shop at Target. and before I forget...

*Good morning all!​*


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ok. So, who stayed up way too late, laughing, talking, and crying with his daughter? Why didn't someone with some sense tell us to go to bed? 
Once the sun is up, I will be making the pancake mine...


----------



## sibi

Hey Cowboy, moments like that don't happen often; so, it was totally logical Glad to see that she mad you happy! A man who could cry only shows how human he is. Those are the type of men worth knowing. 

So, what's this about a female pancake? 

Barista, the first set of antibiotics didn't work at all? I mean, if it was not the right medication, did it have any affect on the infection? How long after taking the first med did you have a relapse? I need to tell my son about the meds they gave you.

Good morning crew! I've got an appt with my rheumatologist today. Having many bouts of fibromyalgia. It's tough caring for my animals with this disease. I'll have to get moving soon if I want to get there on time.


----------



## Barista5261

Yaaaaaaaay! You git you some pancake, Ken! [FACE WITH STUCK-OUT TONGUE AND WINKING EYE]


Yep, having a PIC line in your arm SUCKS. So glad that's over with and that Rocephin worked [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH] taught me how important it is to take care of myself and that if I don't take care of my health, no one will. 

Hope everyone is having a good day so far!

------------------

@sibi- 

I was 8 when I was bit the first time by a tick. My mom took me to the doctor, the quack gave me the smallest dose of amoxicillin possible, was only on it for a few days. Antibiotics are used to treat Lyme disease, but what I was given was not the right kind. My symptoms eventually went away on their own, my mom thought I was just a slow healer. 

Fast forward 19 years later- my energy level went downhill rapidly, I had no will to do anything. I had massive migraines, I would sleep for 8-12 hours overnight and still wake up feeling like I didn't sleep a wink. I knew *something* was wrong. So I went to my regular family doctor and asked him to test me for Lyme, sure enough it was back and worse than ever. Went to an infectious disease specialist, went to the hospital, had a PIC line put in, took Rocephin through the line every day for 10 weeks. It made me feel even worse before I started feeling better because the Rocephin was so harsh [DISAPPOINTED FACE]




Awwww I wish I lived near you sibi! I'd be more than happy to come over and be your pet nanny while you rest! [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sibi, we've got freezing rain right now. Luckly, Karen got to work 30 minutes before it started. I am sooooo tired.


----------



## Barista5261

Fresh hot coffee for everybody! [HOT BEVERAGE]ï¸


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Barista5261 said:


> Fresh hot coffee for everybody! [HOT BEVERAGE]ï¸



Most excellent. Thanks!


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here's the gal I'm after. She's 5-1/2" and 380-420 gms.



Is she from the guy in Seattle? Sending you a PM.....


----------



## Yvonne G

I think I just got an early Christmas present:

So, Fridays are my normal going-into-town-to-run-errands-days. I was in Smart and Final buying veggies for the tortoises and I also bought a couple bottles of T-Java (this is great-tasting black tea from Java). I put my stuff on the counter and asked the clerk to please double bag the two bottles of tea (they're glass and about a quart, so sort of big).

He's busy double bagging and I've got my credit card holding at the scanner, waiting to swipe it, but you can't swipe until something is shown on the register. He's bagging up my tea, then he bags up the spring mix and I'm waiting. Finally I say, "Are you ringing that stuff up?" He says, "I was just getting the double bag stuff going so you don't have to wait for me." So I just shut up and wait.

The things I put in my cart were 2 cans of green beans, 2 bags of spring mix, 2 bags of Santa Barbara mix, a couple small flats of zucchini, a bag of chopped broccoli/brussels sprouts/kale salad mix, a box of frosted flakes...I think that's all. When I get out to the truck, I look at my register receipt and it's for $19.77 and shows a couple bags of Santa Barbara, one spring mix and two green beans.

I'm a very honest person, right down to the penny. But, I did remind him that he wasn't ringing up the items. So I said to myself, "Merry Christmas, Self!!"


----------



## StarSapphire22

Can people head over to my lighting thread? I need help buying a lightbulb and Taylor is going to the store soon.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Well, so much for UPS being on time today. I have tons of errands to run, and my new "donated" Hermit crab (he was picking on a members tortoises, so she sent him to me...for punishment, I guess...LOL).

Schedule delivery between 11:00 and 2:45pm. 7 minutes to go?? Ugh.
I knew I should have left earlier today. I'm excited about a new Crabby, though. [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][SPIRAL SHELL]


----------



## AZtortMom

I think the hermit crab being sent to you is an upgrade [FACE SAVOURING DELICIOUS FOOD][WINKING FACE]


----------



## Jacqui

Barista5261 said:


> Fresh hot coffee for everybody! [HOT BEVERAGE]ï¸



I don't drink coffee, instead may I have some hot chocolate? (I KNOW there is always one person in every group... and yes, that is normally me!!  )


----------



## Barista5261

Jacqui said:


> Barista5261 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fresh hot coffee for everybody! [HOT BEVERAGE]ï¸
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't drink coffee, instead may I have some hot chocolate? (I KNOW there is always one person in every group... and yes, that is normally me!!  )
Click to expand...



Of course  

I just got off the phone with my mom getting some of my relatives' addresses to send them save the dates for my wedding and my family is a lot bigger than I remembered [FACE WITH TEARS OF JOY] I am all for inviting everybody and whoever can come, can come. It's more expensive to feed someone than it is to send them an invitation. Plus it's the thought that counts, even if I am 99.9% sure they can't come for whatever reason.


----------



## T33's Torts

UGHH Those darn monthly cramps... I took 2 Tylenol an hour and a half ago, and no results! 

For the MALE members here, it feels like my insides are being yanked out and strangled around my waist. I'm dying!!! HELP H.E.L.P. HELP :exclamation:

Okay, I may be exaggerating, but I'm in pain.


----------



## Kerryann

Sulcata_Sandy said:


> Just got home from picking up another rescue. Housed for 4 years in a bone dry aquarium.
> She's dehydrated, very light, but very outgoing and enjoyed my pets.
> 
> I soaked her and put her to bed with my other male Russian. She's now snuggled deep into the peat/sphagnum mixture. Now I have two RTs to place. Anyone in desperate need of a Russian? LOL
> 
> 
> So last weekend I rehomed a Hermanni and an Inguana, this weekend I take in another RT. Hmmmmmmm. The Inn remains full.





Her shell looks good though. 
I would take her but I am pretty far away.




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sibi, we've got freezing rain right now. Luckly, Karen got to work 30 minutes before it started. I am sooooo tired.



We had it this morning before I crawled out of bed, by lunch it was 50 degrees, and then after we had dinner it was starting to ice over again.  Welcome to Michigan. If you don't like the weather wait an hour. Also downtown today I was getting flood warnings at work. I was on the 4th floor so I wasn't too worried. 




Jacqui said:


> Barista5261 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fresh hot coffee for everybody! [HOT BEVERAGE]ï¸
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't drink coffee, instead may I have some hot chocolate? (I KNOW there is always one person in every group... and yes, that is normally me!!  )
Click to expand...


I drink tea with milk and honey.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'll take a peppermint hot chocolate! If y'all have it this year.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Beer me


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Beer me



Long day Cowboy?


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

I got my new Hermie last night, UPS delivered about 7:30 while I was a Christmas party, got the delivery notification text. Ugh. So I left early. Crabby was a a bit cold (hand warmer had worn off), so I slowly warmed him back up, then placed I'm with my four others. Checked this morning, he's shopping for shells.

I'm working 8-12 today, then heading to Tacoma (just south of Seattle) for the night to visit a close friend (whom is a professional dog handler who I've assisted for. She's trying to move her horses home after a long, drawn out divorce. This is the property I'm probably moving to in the next month or so. Going to manage property, horses and dogs/clients wile she is away at shows...sometimes for months. She needs someone she can trust to haul horses to trainer, train dogs,maroon, care for property, etc etc. So we've been hashing out the details for months now.

I can't wait to see the property!


----------



## Yvonne G

tffnytorts said:


> UGHH Those darn monthly cramps... I took 2 Tylenol an hour and a half ago, and no results!
> 
> For the MALE members here, it feels like my insides are being yanked out and strangled around my waist. I'm dying!!! HELP H.E.L.P. HELP :exclamation:
> 
> Okay, I may be exaggerating, but I'm in pain.



*TMI!!!!*​


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> I drink tea with milk and honey.



I am guessing hot tea? As a rule I drink nothing but ice tea (exception is winter time and at a Chinese place).


----------



## Barista5261

I need about a gallon of iced coffee to get everything done that I need to to get ready for my 5hr road trip tomorrow to the panhandle. But I think I'm doing ok so far. Already got my oil changed, went to Walmart and back home wrapping presents now [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh I'm SO glad I don't have to go through all that rigmarole of shopping, wrapping, etc. anymore. Old age does have its good points. 

Be safe. The roads this time of year are no fun to be driving on.


----------



## Barista5261

Yvonne G said:


> Oh I'm SO glad I don't have to go through all that rigmarole of shopping, wrapping, etc. anymore. Old age does have its good points.
> 
> Be safe. The roads this time of year are no fun to be driving on.




Thank you I will. My road trip will be powered by coffee. As long as I can stay awake and alert, I will be just fine.


----------



## Jacqui

I wish you all could be here watching the action in my bed. (minds out of the gutter) My daughter and her roommate are talking of getting a kitten or two in January. Last time my daughter was down, my babies all ran and hid, so mine will not do (according to my daughter).  So what I am trying to do is to tame down a couple of kitties to take with me up to her place, so she might fall for them. So on my bed I have two kittens and a young Chi trying to figure each other out. There is all this jumping and hopping and sneak attacks going on.


----------



## Barista5261

Pictures or this cuteness didn't happen [FACE WITH STUCK-OUT TONGUE AND WINKING EYE]


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Yvonne G said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> UGHH Those darn monthly cramps... I took 2 Tylenol an hour and a half ago, and no results!
> 
> For the MALE members here, it feels like my insides are being yanked out and strangled around my waist. I'm dying!!! HELP H.E.L.P. HELP :exclamation:
> 
> Okay, I may be exaggerating, but I'm in pain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TMI!!!!*​
Click to expand...


Sorry :blush:


----------



## StarSapphire22

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Barista5261 said:


> Pictures or this cuteness didn't happen [FACE WITH STUCK-OUT TONGUE AND WINKING EYE]



For reals. C'mon Jacqui!


I have the best MIL. She came into work today for errands and ended up bringing me home early...still sick. 

Littlefoot is all moved into his new tank. I'm bundled up watching him and pondering temperatures. Time for a lazy afternoon.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Miami man charged with illegal alligator while trying to trade for pack of beer - Examiner

Get #1 rated SkyGrid news app for free to follow all of your interests in real time

http://www.examiner.com/article/mia...igator-while-trying-to-trade-for-pack-of-beer


----------



## Jacqui




----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I guess that "cuteness" really did happen on Jacqui's bed today!!

The kitten on the left looks just like Maggie's cat, Max.

And, speaking of cats...

After little Billy Boy came home from the vet, I locked him back up in the bedroom of the old house, but the following morning, Thursday, I opened the door to allow him to go outside. Every time I went and looked for him he was tucked up in his bed in the bedroom. Then Friday I carried him to the porch and set him down. He walked around my legs and took in the scenery, but when I went back in the house, he went back in is bed.

So this a.m. I left Misty in and did all my morning chores with Billy Boy at my feet. He followed me all over the property. After about an hour, I went in the house. When I went back out to check on him, he was gone.

I had resigned myself that if he went back to his original home, that would be ok with me, because at least he'd now been neutered, but I have to admit. I miss that little guy. He was just so darned cute. He's been gone all day, so I guess he's not coming back.


----------



## Jacqui

They are both too old for the cute kitten stage. The one who looks like Max is Mr Tibbs. He made himself my top kitten over the summer. Doesn't hurt that he looks like Starkin and Larkin two of my favorite older cats. Too be honest, I am having a hard time thinking of giving hm up, but I think he will have a much more spoiled life with them. I think my daughter will like him.

The black, I have not named. He's still very much a feral with the little growls and hisses at both me and the dogs. He doesn't want to be petted or picked up. Still there is something about him (?) that I like. I also have his brother a dark tabby tiger outside, so I can work with him. I would bring him in to work with, but I don't have a large enough kennel for three.  I know I just need to break down and buy one.


 Yvonne I bet he will be back.


----------



## StarSapphire22

So I have a story for you guys, that I think you will enjoy. 

Taylor and I went out to eat last night. I had a soup and salad. I had a bit of a blonde moment about something, and the conversation went as follows:

T: "I think you're defective."
J: "I think you're mean!" *stabs lettuce angrily with fork and eats with a grumpy face*
T: "Don't you angrily eat your salad!"
J: "Maybe I will!" *picks a small tomato out of the salad and starts wiping it on the napkin*
T: "...No. No. No! No, you are NOT bringing that tomato home for the tortoise. Put it back. Put. It. Back."
J: *starts wrapping up the tomato* "But its Littlefoot's birthday on Sunday!"
T: "His bir- his BIRTHDAY. He's a TORTOISE. He doesn't KNOW about birthdays. I let you put up a Christmas stocking for the cats already, isn't that enough?!"
J: * looks down at the folded napkin* "...No."
T: "Well, why are you just sitting there holding it?"
J: "I don't know where to put it so it doesn't get squished..."
T: "Oh fine. Give it to me, I'll put it in my pocket."
J: *hands over the tomato* "Careful! Don't squish it!"
T: "Honey, I'm not gonna squish it."
Waiter: "Uh, is everything okay over here?"
J: "Perfect!" *Grins*

And the birthday tomato was brought home, washed off, and put in the fridge for tomorrow. The end!


----------



## Jacqui

A year or two down the line Taylor will be saving things and bringing them home for the animals, too.


----------



## T33's Torts

Hahahhahaha!!!!


----------



## Barista5261

That's awesome! [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]

My fiancÃ©e was telling me about how his friend who has a gigantic field of turnips called him up and told him he could have as many turnips he could pick for free [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES] so of course the first thing out of my mouth was "save some greens for the tortoises!!" So the tortoises will be having fresh turnip greens for Christmas dinner


----------



## Jacqui

Barista5261 said:


> That's awesome! [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]
> 
> My fiancÃ©e was telling me about how his friend who has a gigantic field of turnips called him up and told him he could have as many turnips he could pick for free [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES] so of course the first thing out of my mouth was "save some greens for the tortoises!!" So the tortoises will be having fresh turnip greens for Christmas dinner ðŸ˜€



Great deal!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I saw this and had to share




Hope you find the humor in this as I did. 
Today has been a rough day for me. I've been sick all day. Totally off. Not sure what the deal is. That is all.


----------



## Jacqui

Get feeling better, your not allowed to be sick for Christmas. ... and I get just as dressed up for WalMart as I do any where else I go.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I get multiple symptom migraine headaches. When I first woke I had a bad headache and so I'm wondering if I started the migraine while sleeping, so missed the initial side affect. The ocular aspect.


----------



## T33's Torts

Well, I'm used to sleeping 3-8 hours every night. Last night I went to sleep at 12:30. Then I woke up at 1. 12 1/2 hours of sleep is TO MUCH. I'm so sluggish I don't want to get anything done! I totally over did it. I had to drag myself to go turn on Turtle's lamp... I'm not having a good start to my vacation.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I drink tea with milk and honey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am guessing hot tea? As a rule I drink nothing but ice tea (exception is winter time and at a Chinese place).
Click to expand...


Yah warm breakfast tea. I drink it at work only because it's free and I hate coffee. Sometimes I think coffee smells nice and then I go get a glass and then go yucky....


----------



## kesh2l

Hello my friends!! It's been a while I know I'm sorry l excited my little family will be moving to a bigger house and yard I think we all. Will benefit from this. I'm sorry to hear about your pains ken I know where you are coming from. I suffer from saver scoliosis and have a lot of stiffness n pain every day some being worse then others. I recently per chased a hand massager it is awesome you put the pads on an area turn it on and it send electric shock to the muscles massaging them. I have used it for to days now and can really feel the difference my mornings have not been as slow going.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I saw this and had to share
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you find the humor in this as I did.
> Today has been a rough day for me. I've been sick all day. Totally off. Not sure what the deal is. That is all.



That made me laugh.
I have to share this kitten video. It made me laugh so hard I had tears streaming down my face.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dSpIcGSqP0A


----------



## sibi

That was humorous. I can't believe people can think like that! Hope you get back your groove soon 


Cowboy_Ken said:


> I saw this and had to share
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you find the humor in this as I did.
> Today has been a rough day for me. I've been sick all day. Totally off. Not sure what the deal is. That is all.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So if any of youins is a member of â€œsulcata-station" email group, I may have,just stArted a **** storm on there. Mind you, I was polite as I always am, I just called out some of the care advice that was given and gave examples of the logic behind my statements as well as the logic behind my questions. We shall see...


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> So if any of youins is a member of â€œsulcata-station" email group, I may have,just stArted a stuff storm on there. Mind you, I was polite as I always am, I just called out some of the care advice that was given and gave examples of the logic behind my statements as well as the logic behind my questions. We shall see...



"Youins"? Like young'uns? Sheesh! I'm not THAT young! You're younger than me. I'm 2885317 years old. There. That's my secret. I'm going back to the fountain of youth now.


----------



## Jacqui

*Good morning!!*


We have fresh snow here this morning!


----------



## Yvonne G

Mornin' to you too! We have a nice layer of frost on the ground here. 

I loved the kitten/iguana video. What a cute little kitten.


----------



## Kerryann

I tooka pic but everything is a layer of ice here. My phone won't attach the pic so I'll have to load it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We have a nice, fresh, layer of rain leavings here. Lol. At least it is just a mud hole in the lower pasture and no longer a thick deer of ice. Karen and I are getting all gussied up. We're heading to the Walmart to get those final things like veggies and batteries.


*deer=sheet


----------



## Yvonne G

You get "gussied up" to go to Walmart? Yesterday I went to my neighborhood Walmart grocery store and hid behind my dark glasses hoping I wouldn't see anyone I knew. I looked like a bag lady.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

By gussied up, I'll be wearing the Levi's you can't see the thermos under through the holes in the knees! Lol.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> By gussied up, I'll be wearing the Levi's you can't see the thermos under through the holes in the knees! Lol.



 Hey that's my kind of gussing up!


----------



## Jacqui

I got my first pot of chicken (that I cooked yesterday) skinned and boned. Now the next pot is on cooking. Smells pretty good. I don't like boiled chicken, except when used in certain recipes. This is going into a chicken rice dish which my children love, but which I long ago lost the recipe and can never make it quite right.  My oldest daughter requested it for Christmas, plus I am making her a couple of smaller ones as gifts.


----------



## Yvonne G

Aw...cooking in the kitchen on cold, snowy days. Sounds toasty!


----------



## Jacqui

I just wish I was cooking something yummy to eat now...


----------



## Yvonne G

I have a loaf of really, really fresh french bread. I'm going to mix up a batch of tuna with dill pickles and lots of mayo and have a tuna sandwich for lunch.

My daughter invited me for Christmas dinner. I usually respectfully decline because I like to cook my own dinner, but this time I accepted. Hopefully she's willing to share some of the left-overs. A few days ago I tried my hand (first time) at making creme brulee. I don't have the little individual baking bowls, so I had to use a pie plate, but it turned out very nice and real tasty. I'm going to make it again and take it for Christmas dinner.

(No wonder I can't lose weight. I make all this fancy schmancy desert stuff and, because I live alone, naturally, I have to eat it all myself.)


----------



## Jacqui

I think I have had tuna the last 8 of ten days.  

Asof Friday morning, I was still a bit bummed about Chrsitams. My youngest was going to spend it with his girlfriend and her family. This meant we had to put off our celebration. Then as I was driving to his place to take him some extra food I needed to get rid of, I got a text from him. Seems her family does Christmas eve and morning, so they would be there for lunch, so Christmas was back on. Ater dropping off the food, I took them out for lunch. When I left the Chinese place I had a text from my oldest daughter in NM asking what I was doing Monday. Seems her boss and boyfriend had gotten her a plane ticket to come home for Christmas. She has a layover in Chicago on Monday, but fingers crossed that they will not have bad weather delays. So suddenly, I am not only having a Christmas celebration, but all four of my babies will be there.

So started the chicken preparing yesterday. Tomorrow if my truck will start (gonna be like 2 degrees tonight) I will go to town and get the rest of the stuff I need. I had gotten some on Friday, but was lazy about how much I wanted to have to bring into the house, so didn't get it all. Then Tuesday it's making chili (one pot with onions and one without) and finishing the chicken rice things.

Would have been perfect, if Jeff coulda been home. Right now, he is stuck up in Maine because of ice.  IF he had not been nice and traded loads with the driver who was broken down, he would have been in CA and atleast making some money instead of sitting. Never seems to pay to be nice in trucking.




Yvonne G said:


> A few days ago I tried my hand (first time) at making creme brulee.



I don't think I have ever had any. Right now I have a hankering for that key lime pie.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Did someone say key lime pie?


----------



## Jacqui

Yes, yummy stuff that Yvonne got me hooked on.


----------



## StarSapphire22

That's my favorite.  Loved my grandma's recipe.


----------



## Jacqui

This is the cheating kind... frozen at the grocery store.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Still good!


----------



## T33's Torts

HOORAY! Turtle (a pacman) ate 3 crickets! Hahahaha... idk how to attach a video, but its hilarious!!


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> Still good!



and addicting...




tffnytorts said:


> HOORAY! Turtle (a pacman) ate 3 crickets! Hahahaha... idk how to attach a video, but its hilarious!!



 glad he is eating!


----------



## T33's Torts

Yep!! He's a cool little bugger.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

So I'm taking care of a friends Russian tort for two weeks and lets just say he needs some help... His beak is so long. He also lives in like a 30qt plastic bin and is about 5 years old. No uv bulb, just a che that they leave on 24/7. I turned it off since the house today is 76. 

His diet consists of green beans and cucumber. That's it. 








His bedding is aspen and bark chips. Can I put him on cypress mulch too like what I have for Rosie or is just topsoil a better idea?


----------



## StarSapphire22

Holy beak, batman! Good luck.

Today is Littlefoot's five month birthday. He seems sad. I think his tank isn't getting hot enough...he's sluggish. I really need help in my lighting thread. Poor little guy seems miserable. I hate this.


----------



## Jacqui

RosieRedfoot said:


> So I'm taking care of a friends Russian tort for two weeks and lets just say he needs some help... His beak is so long. He also lives in like a 30qt plastic bin and is about 5 years old. No uv bulb, just a che that they leave on 24/7. I turned it off since the house today is 76.
> 
> His diet consists of green beans and cucumber. That's it.



He is a beautiful Russian! Is he able to eat with no trouble with the beak?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Well all he eats are green beans so doubt he wears much beak on those. He's in my care for two weeks. I did tell them how they need natural light and she said, "well it gets too hot for Russians here so we don't want to build him an outside cage". I suggested a spring/fall pen in a shaded part of their yard so he can dig and eat grass and get real sun. 

She said he doesn't move around much and I was tempted to respond "well why would he when he takes up 1/4 of his cage?" But I held my tongue. 

I really don't know what to do about the beak issue other than feed on a rough stone and suggest she do the same instead of in the dirt. 

I figure I'll leave him as is for tonight and tomorrow give him a soak since I noticed a lot of crusted on poo.

Probably dehydrated too since the bowl she has is only big enough to sip from, not soak in. 

If it stays nice all this next week I'll take both torts out in separate pens for grass grazing at the new house to get some natural uv.


----------



## Jacqui

As long long as he is able to eat, it's not an emergency thing. If you can talk her into allowing you to trim it's beak or get her to take it to the Vet to do it sometime fairly soon it will be fine. The diet because it is soft does not allow him to really use and wear the beak down like it would if he was on a proper diet of weeds. This is why we see so many over grown beaks in captivity. Will he eat more then those two items? The UVB is not as important as it would be with a youngster, but yes all the time in the sun you can get him will help.


It's funny here the kittens decided they like the dry puppy food better then their own and the puppy has decided to eat their dry cat food.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Jacqui,
> From what I know, the protein levels for the puppy food would be to low for a kitten. That's funny, me offering food suggestions to you. Check it out on the label. When Little Ricky gets his soaked Mazuri, Ava is always attentive. So, being the good dog owner, I tossed a pellet to her. Wow what a treat for her. So, one day I hadn't picked up her dog food at the feed store and she was really complaining about it. I got her excited for tortoise chow treats, and filled her dish! She was in heaven. What is going on with dad? He just filled my dish with treats! She was so happy with my lapse of judgement. Got her regular food and two days later I offered her some Mazuri in her bowl and she wanted nothing to do with it! Now, she only likes it as a treat. Lol. I'm sure all that roughage really, â€œcleaned" her out!
> 
> 
> Ok. Karen just informed me it is the taurine in kitten food that it needs. Guess she told me!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Yeah, they said she fed him leafy greens but when they saw he liked beans they decided to go with just beans. Go figure.


They own a house and have a yard, and I did tell them about mbd and how torts like to be in the dirt and grass vs a bin of substrate. They don't even have dogs or cats! 

How would one go about doing a beak trim, I would think a dremel could make it easier and faster? 

I doubt they'll ever take it to a vet.


----------



## T33's Torts

I need a puppy. I miss my dogs :-/
One day I'm going to move to a farm, and have 13 sulcatas, 1 gigantic aldabra, 1 flemish giant, 1 rooster and a dog. Oh and a cat and a parrot. Anyone wanna come live with me?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

My ex has a parrot.




RosieRedfoot said:


> A dremel tool is exactly the way to trim a tortoises over grown beak.


----------



## T33's Torts

So its your ex- parrot? Haha. Laughing at my own jokes... oh well.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

He bit me. 
Here's the set up,

â€œDon't worry, they use the beak as a third foot to grasp" 

Me, â€œHoly sweet @%#Â£>Â¥=Â£!!!! That hurt!!"


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I put him into a larger plastic tote with solid sides as a temp solution. I have him in an extra deep layer of 5-6" of cypress substrate/dirt and turned off the heat lamp since the house is 75 at night due to crappy insulation and a freak heat spell outside. So I can't wait for the new house lol. 

But I put a slate tile down for feeding and will give him some turnip greens tomorrow as well as a soak. I do think he is actually a she, but they call it a boy so whatever...


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

This rescues Russian I have may, infact, be a he. At first glance, appears to be a typical big, round female. Much larger than my male, with a small tail. After a recent baby food soak, I was inspecting the vent (refrained from such rude examination until it had a chance to acclimate for a few days in its new enclosure). While the tail is quiet small, the vent is a | vs *. (Slit vs a pucker).

So I'm leaning towards male. Makes no difference to me, but my perspective home wants a female. Oi vay.

My biggest concern right now is getting it back to health. Disturbingly light, very sunken eyes, NO muscle mass, I've not seen it even walk....prob to weak to do so. Beak is very long, I will start working on that this week. So I'm offering fresh greens, several hiding spots, brand new PowerSun, warm soaks three times daily (now baby food soaks).


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Jacqui,
> From what I know, the protein levels for the puppy food would be to low for a kitten.



They each have their own food bowls, but for some reason yesterday they kept stealing each others. Today the puppy atleast is back to eating his own food and ignoring the kittens' bowl. I did yesterday take away the puppy's bowl and place the kittens' bowl up high where they could still get to it.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

....AAAAAAAANNNddddd my female RF is trying to lay eggs again.

Took her to work Friday...




I just adopted her, so I guess I need to ask the previous owner if she was houses with any males. 

Super. Not sure if I'm happy or what.


----------



## Jacqui

RosieRedfoot said:


> How would one go about doing a beak trim, I would think a dremel could make it easier and faster?
> 
> I doubt they'll ever take it to a vet.



Yes dremels are great! There are a couple of threads in here showing how to do it. Maybe in the health section? One might be called "Tweak your beaks"... atleast that name sticks out in my mind for some reason.




Sulcata_Sandy said:


> This rescues Russian I have may, infact, be a he.



Then I should say HE is very handsome! I really like his coloring.


----------



## AZtortMom

Sulcata_Sandy said:


> ....AAAAAAAANNNddddd my female RF is trying to lay eggs again.
> 
> Took her to work Friday...
> 
> 
> 
> I just adopted her, so I guess I need to ask the previous owner if she was houses with any males.
> 
> Super. Not sure if I'm happy or what.



Oh boy! [FLUSHED FACE][FLUSHED FACE]


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Sulcata_Sandy said:


> ....AAAAAAAANNNddddd my female RF is trying to lay eggs again.
> 
> Took her to work Friday...
> 
> 
> 
> I just adopted her, so I guess I need to ask the previous owner if she was houses with any males.
> 
> Super. Not sure if I'm happy or what.



That's so cool! I'd love to hatch some eggs! Of course, I wouldn't. Know what to do with 3 more babies, but it'd still be a fun experience!!




Cowboy_Ken said:


> He bit me.
> Here's the set up,
> 
> â€œDon't worry, they use the beak as a third foot to grasp"
> 
> Me, â€œHoly sweet @%#Â£>Â¥=Â£!!!! That hurt!!"



LMAO!!! Not that your hurt, but...like.. your get the idea.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

My rescue Russian died. I'm not at all surprised. So weak, eyes were so badly sunken. He was so light it made me sick to my stomach.

I'm pretty sad, but at least his final days were not in a tank, but in a nice enclosure, with plants, dirt, hides, and lots of love.


----------



## AZtortMom

Sulcata_Sandy said:


> My rescue Russian died. I'm not at all surprised. So weak, eyes were so badly sunken. He was so light it made me sick to my stomach.
> 
> I'm pretty sad, but at least his final days were not in a tank, but in a nice enclosure, with plants, dirt, hides, and lots of love.



Oh, poor little soul [CRYING FACE] 
I'm so sorry for your loss. Like you said, at least he experienced love in his final days


----------



## Jacqui

Sulcata_Sandy said:


> My rescue Russian died. I'm not at all surprised. So weak, eyes were so badly sunken. He was so light it made me sick to my stomach.



  Sorry


After a slight delay in Chicago, my oldest girl has made it to Nebraska! My sister picked her up and is bringing her here and then I am taking the three of us out for Mexican at her favorite place.  This is almost as good as getting a tortoise!


----------



## T33's Torts

Where' s Ms Yvonne?! I'm heading up to Clovis to visit my aunt, from the 26-3! How's the weather? Any snow?


----------



## Kerryann

RosieRedfoot said:


> Well all he eats are green beans so doubt he wears much beak on those. He's in my care for two weeks. I did tell them how they need natural light and she said, "well it gets too hot for Russians here so we don't want to build him an outside cage". I suggested a spring/fall pen in a shaded part of their yard so he can dig and eat grass and get real sun.
> 
> She said he doesn't move around much and I was tempted to respond "well why would he when he takes up 1/4 of his cage?" But I held my tongue.
> 
> I really don't know what to do about the beak issue other than feed on a rough stone and suggest she do the same instead of in the dirt.
> 
> I figure I'll leave him as is for tonight and tomorrow give him a soak since I noticed a lot of crusted on poo.
> 
> Probably dehydrated too since the bowl she has is only big enough to sip from, not soak in.
> 
> If it stays nice all this next week I'll take both torts out in separate pens for grass grazing at the new house to get some natural uv.


My betty was a beakzilla when I first got her. It was hard for me to hear too. I was pretty sure she was perfect (she still is for the record) but after getting over being offended I gave her some rocks in her cage and she knocked that beak down in less than two weeks. The first time she self trimmed it I freaked out and took to the vet.  
His beak is longer than I think hers was though 




Sulcata_Sandy said:


> My rescue Russian died. I'm not at all surprised. So weak, eyes were so badly sunken. He was so light it made me sick to my stomach.
> 
> I'm pretty sad, but at least his final days were not in a tank, but in a nice enclosure, with plants, dirt, hides, and lots of love.



Awww I am so sorry 


Oh I got pics of my dad. Merry xmas to me . I am so freaking happy.


----------



## T33's Torts

I just realized 13 of my Christmas cards say "Happy Christmas". &@/^!


----------



## Kerryann

tffnytorts said:


> I just realized 13 of my Christmas cards say "Happy Christmas". &@/^!



What's wrong with that? Merry is just another word for Happy.  I say go with it and make your own saying.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Kerryann said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just realized 13 of my Christmas cards say "Happy Christmas". &@/^!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with that? Merry is just another word for Happy.  I say go with it and make your own saying.
Click to expand...


haha!! Okay, I'm to late to reprint them, so oh well!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I show the last 3 posts as blank on the app.


Now they show. When I was younger, the Beatles would make Christmas recordings. On those recordings, they said happy Christmas.


Well, they also said Happy Middle Moose.


----------



## Jacqui

I just had a wonderful supper with a beautiful young woman and my sister. My oldest daughter arrived today from NM. 

I was given a bunch of basil today, going to be interesting to see who all likes it (if anybody).


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So Karen bought me a new cowboy hat for Christmas/birthday. It's made of from palm. I like straw, but most you find are plastic, even from makers like Stetson. I don't wear the felt ones because in the summer, they're just too hot. So I need to shape it. To do this, you steam, then form and let it set up. Karen asked how I was going to do this. I suggested I could just put it in Little Ricky's enclosure and it would be fine in an hour or so. She looked at me like, â€œreally Ken?" I figure as long as he doesn't start ratting on it, it'll work just fine, right?


----------



## Jacqui

That wouldn't be a concentrated enough steam/humidity would it?


Plus I can more easily imagine the steam from Karen, if L. Ricky did get to the hat....


----------



## StarSapphire22

So, I know that normally I'm all "You southerners are such wusses thinking its cold where you are...I live in North Dakota. It's 10 degrees and I don't need a coat cause I have Chuck Norris levels of weather badassery." But let me just tell you that it is -30 with strong winds and no sun and I just walked outside for ten minutes and DEAR GOD I AM SO #%@$!#@ COLD.


----------



## Jacqui

It's the combo of negatives and wind that getcha,


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> I show the last 3 posts as blank on the app.
> 
> 
> Now they show. When I was younger, the Beatles would make Christmas recordings. On those recordings, they said happy Christmas.
> 
> 
> Well, they also said Happy Middle Moose.






I've heard one!!  Happy Middle Moose.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> It's the combo of negatives and wind that getcha,



I hate the cold. I wish I could hibernate.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the combo of negatives and wind that getcha,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate the cold. I wish I could hibernate.
Click to expand...


But then you would miss warming up with Mikey....


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm so tired :sleepy:
An old friend contacted me today. Brought back memories... 
Anyways. Night y'all


----------



## sibi

Well, I'm just getting started


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Het Sibi, missed you of late, how've you been?


Het*hey


I post, and she leaves? Wow.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Pretty sure a lot of British English speakers say happy Christmas instead of the American merry Christmas.

I'm all "happy whatever you celebrate, just don't be an awful human being"... Sorry, retail has made the holidays a bitter time. Although, I'm off Christmas Eve annnd of course Christmas. But people are at their worst this time of year trying to buy too much crap and junk for people. Like, I get giving clothing or donating toys but there's no reason to threaten to slap people or steal or lie. Pretty sure you could spend time with loved ones, take part in a volunteer group for underprivileged kids, help at the food bank, etc. vs buying your kid $800 of toys they'll forget about before January. But, people love their stuff. 

Babysit tort loved the turnip greens today and demolished a few huge leaves. It's hard to have my pets on a schedule with me working 3pm till 12:30. Thankfully that stops as of day after Christmas. They have been so neglected lately with my schedule what with house remodeling during mornings and long nightly shifts at work... But will all go back to mostly normal soon, then we get to move in! So they'll be confused again, lol. Poor dumb dogs (*cough* Prince) will be so lost.


----------



## Jacqui

Darn ya Ken for chasing Sibi away!  Butshe's hot on the trail of trying to get another sulcata in need of help.


*Good morning and Happy Christmas eve!!​*


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Good morning everyone! Have a big mug of hot coffee. [HOT BEVERAGE]ï¸[HOT BEVERAGE]ï¸[HOT BEVERAGE]ï¸

Short day for me today, then a relaxing evening with my animals. Just how I like it. Especially after the 14 hour day I put in yesterday. Oi vay

Well, my Redfoot has a new "nest", which she's not sure about, keeps walking out of it to the other side of her enclosure. Not sure if I should keep moving her back, move the nest, or leave her be. Thoughts? And the gentleman I adopted her from said she was indeed housed with two males, so I guess I need to track down an incubator. Soooooo not prepared for incubating eggs. Figured down the line, maybe, but not "insta-breeding". Not really interested in breeding anyway, I figure we have enough tortoises needing homes. At least these are not Sulcata! Leave Sulcata breeding to Tom. [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## Yvonne G

tffnytorts said:


> Where' s Ms Yvonne?! I'm heading up to Clovis to visit my aunt, from the 26-3! How's the weather? Any snow?



No, no snow, and the days have been lovely... in the 60'sF. It's cold enough at night to leave a layer of frost on everything, but the days are beautiful!

Would you like to come over and meet my tortoises? Give me a call when you get here and we'll set up a time. 559 298-7114


----------



## lisa127

RosieRedfoot said:


> Pretty sure a lot of British English speakers say happy Christmas instead of the American merry Christmas.
> 
> I'm all "happy whatever you celebrate, just don't be an awful human being"... Sorry, retail has made the holidays a bitter time. Although, I'm off Christmas Eve annnd of course Christmas. But people are at their worst this time of year trying to buy too much crap and junk for people. Like, I get giving clothing or donating toys but there's no reason to threaten to slap people or steal or lie. Pretty sure you could spend time with loved ones, take part in a volunteer group for underprivileged kids, help at the food bank, etc. vs buying your kid $800 of toys they'll forget about before January. But, people love their stuff.
> 
> Babysit tort loved the turnip greens today and demolished a few huge leaves. It's hard to have my pets on a schedule with me working 3pm till 12:30. Thankfully that stops as of day after Christmas. They have been so neglected lately with my schedule what with house remodeling during mornings and long nightly shifts at work... But will all go back to mostly normal soon, then we get to move in! So they'll be confused again, lol. Poor dumb dogs (*cough* Prince) will be so lost.



And sometimes people are at their best this time of year, too. 

I keep Christmas small. I don't go out shopping on black Friday. I don't buy tons of stuff...just a little something for everyone. I bake and pass it around to share it. Since I'm not out in the stores buying hundreds of dollars worth of stuff, I guess I'm not exposed so much to the commercial side of things.


----------



## Jacqui

lisa127 said:


> And sometimes people are at their best this time of year, too.
> 
> I keep Christmas small. I don't go out shopping on black Friday. I don't buy tons of stuff...just a little something for everyone. I bake and pass it around to share it. Since I'm not out in the stores buying hundreds of dollars worth of stuff, I guess I'm not exposed so much to the commercial side of things.



I agree! While mine aren't baked any more I make the kids their favorite foods in small portions for them to reheat as wanted. Just happens I am also making big portions of the same thing for our Christmas meal.


----------



## lisa127

Oh, I'm cooking for Christmas Eve and Christmas Day too! I bake cookies and such throughout the season. Yesterday was ricotta pie, biscotti, and sauce for the lasagna and pizza tonight. A few days ago was ricotta cookies, cut outs, etc. You get the idea!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I just logged in a second time this morning and Josh has given me an early Christmas present!!!! A new upgraded app! Thanks all involved in this. Now for fun checking out all the new bells and whistles.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Yvonne G said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where' s Ms Yvonne?! I'm heading up to Clovis to visit my aunt, from the 26-3! How's the weather? Any snow?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, no snow, and the days have been lovely... in the 60'sF. It's cold enough at night to leave a layer of frost on everything, but the days are beautiful!
> 
> Would you like to come over and meet my tortoises? Give me a call when you get here and we'll set up a time. 559 298-7114
Click to expand...


Thank you!! I'd love to come over, but this week is going to be insane! I promise, if I find time, I'll give you a call!


----------



## Jacqui

lisa127 said:


> Oh, I'm cooking for Christmas Eve and Christmas Day too! I bake cookies and such throughout the season. Yesterday was ricotta pie, biscotti, and sauce for the lasagna and pizza tonight. A few days ago was ricotta cookies, cut outs, etc. You get the idea!



I wish you lived closer. I would love to come over and sample some goodies... I mean come over to visit with you.     Seriously those are things I have never had, but they sound good.


----------



## T33's Torts

OMG!! 
Everyone go onto google and click on the Follow Santa's Location link under the google search bar!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tffnytorts said:


> OMG!!
> Everyone go onto google and click on the Follow Santa's Location link under the google search bar!!!



Ummmmm nooooo, ok maybe later when we get together for Christmas Eve dinner with the extended family and all those little kids are running around.


----------



## T33's Torts

Its cool for young kids... But boy am I having fun! www.google.com


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> OMG!!
> Everyone go onto google and click on the Follow Santa's Location link under the google search bar!!!



My Santa is in VA!


----------



## T33's Torts

My littler family members will be over soon-ish. For now I'm prepping to soak the sulcatas.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



lisa127 said:


> RosieRedfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure a lot of British English speakers say happy Christmas instead of the American merry Christmas.
> 
> I'm all "happy whatever you celebrate, just don't be an awful human being"... Sorry, retail has made the holidays a bitter time. Although, I'm off Christmas Eve annnd of course Christmas. But people are at their worst this time of year trying to buy too much crap and junk for people. Like, I get giving clothing or donating toys but there's no reason to threaten to slap people or steal or lie. Pretty sure you could spend time with loved ones, take part in a volunteer group for underprivileged kids, help at the food bank, etc. vs buying your kid $800 of toys they'll forget about before January. But, people love their stuff.
> 
> Babysit tort loved the turnip greens today and demolished a few huge leaves. It's hard to have my pets on a schedule with me working 3pm till 12:30. Thankfully that stops as of day after Christmas. They have been so neglected lately with my schedule what with house remodeling during mornings and long nightly shifts at work... But will all go back to mostly normal soon, then we get to move in! So they'll be confused again, lol. Poor dumb dogs (*cough* Prince) will be so lost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And sometimes people are at their best this time of year, too.
> 
> I keep Christmas small. I don't go out shopping on black Friday. I don't buy tons of stuff...just a little something for everyone. I bake and pass it around to share it. Since I'm not out in the stores buying hundreds of dollars worth of stuff, I guess I'm not exposed so much to the commercial side of things.
Click to expand...


I tried to shop mostly local and small business this holiday. I did get my kiddo a designer shirt and Mikey got me a sweater from a designer I love that's not local but we bought 90% of our stuff local. I even got secret Santa a local gift. 
We do a lot with charity and this year adopted a family and then bought a bunch of coats for kid at a local shelter.


I didn't make the whole dinner this year. I bought a celebration roast from whole foods. It's a vegetarian roast. I made butternut squash with brown sugar, cinnamon, and marshmallow.
I also made tortoise shell cookies. Never fear no henritos or bettuces were harmed in this recipe. 
It's peanut butter, chocolate peanut butter, coconut oil, egg, flour, brown sugar, and honey. Oh and whole and half peanuts. I forgot a pinch of Himalayan mountain salt.


----------



## T33's Torts

I think we're going to need another Sulcata yearling! I've always wanted to start one from a healthy seed. You know... one that isn't a rescue..


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

tffnytorts said:


> I think we're going to need another Sulcata yearling! I've always wanted to start one from a healthy seed. You know... one that isn't a rescue..



That's sorta how I ended up with Franklin from Tom. He's also a fantastic educational tool paired up with Oliver as "before and after". [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Sulcata_Sandy said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we're going to need another Sulcata yearling! I've always wanted to start one from a healthy seed. You know... one that isn't a rescue..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's sorta how I ended up with Franklin from Tom. He's also a fantastic educational tool paired up with Oliver as "before and after". [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]
Click to expand...


I'm also eyeing a few big guys down here for around $300. To much for now, but things change and people could lower costs... Ken has one as well.


----------



## Jacqui

My youngest daughter dropped by and took me out for Christmas eve supper.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> My youngest daughter dropped by and took me out for Christmas eve supper.



How cool! I can only imagine how awesome that must be. It takes some pretty darn good parenting to turn out pristine kiddies.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> My youngest daughter dropped by and took me out for Christmas eve supper.



That is an awesome Christmas eve


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> How cool! I can only imagine how awesome that must be. It takes some pretty darn good parenting to turn out pristine kiddies.



Pristine?   I did get lucky and they grew themselves up to be pretty fine kiddos over all in my book. I think I did the world's worst job of raising them, but they over came that inspite of me.


*​Morning!​*

*Merry Christmas!!​*


----------



## Kerryann

Merry Christmas


----------



## AZtortMom

Merry Christmas [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH AND SMILING EYES]


----------



## T33's Torts

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning Christmas all.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Christmas


----------



## Yvonne G

I braved the cold to take my daughter and s-i-l their gifts. Thankfully their house was nice and warm! My daughter is a great fan of yard art and my s-i-l bought her these two pieces to add to her collection:







I wish he had taken a picture from the side too. The vulture is fashioned out of an aluminum snow shovel. He's so cute. I want one too.

The picture of the peacock doesn't do it justice. His body is a smooth river rock and he rocks back and forth if you touch him. He has really long, curly eye lashes:


----------



## Jacqui

Oh I want a peacock!! Do you know how much they run?


----------



## Yvonne G

No. Next time I see my s-i-l I'll ask him.


I guess that Billy Boy has decided he's going to stay here and be my cat. It's been so long since I had a "baby" cat that I had forgotten how rough they can be. I've got punctures and scratches all up and down my arm.











His eyes are the same color as the orange in his coat:


----------



## Jacqui

Yippy he's back! 

Aren't you spending the day with your daughter?


----------



## Yvonne G

I went over there this a.m. for gift exchange, then I'll go back for dinner this evening. She only lives a minute or two from me by car.


Did you see the signature in Jackrat's latest post? He has 35 - *THIRTY FIVE* baby redfooted tortoises!!!!!


One of the gals my daughter works with sent home a gift for me. It was a cellophane bag filled with some sort of home-made party mix. I think it was Chex cereal, pretzel sticks, peanut M&M's and Cheerios. Since I'm not going to get a meal until tonight (I usually only eat lunch) I started munching on the party mix. (I gave the M&M's to Misty because I can't have nuts) I think the "kibble" was rolled in melted yogurt (or white chocolate). Man, was it ever good! I ate the whole bag. Now I have a bit of an upset stomach.

Jacqui:

I'll try to remember to take my camera with me when I go back and get pictures of all her metal sculptures for you to show your metal artist and get ideas.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I made lasagna for Christmas and muddy buddies for dessert. Yay food for days lol! 

Babysat tort doesn't even "get" that Mazuri is edible... That was their Christmas gift. The dogs got canned food on top of their dinner. I got a professional grade immersion blender and got my bf a top of the line meat thermometer for instant reading of when he does BBQ stuff.


----------



## Kerryann

I made the celebration roast and squash dish. The parents made cheesy potatoes and lasagna.
It was a good day. My outlaws bought me the new pots and pans I have been wanting.


----------



## T33's Torts

My mom made a gigantic roast and potatoes! We also had cactus fruit baked into a bread (it was kinda chewy) and I stole some of the fruits as a treat for the tort


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Carmella (my new RF) just laid her eggs!!!!!! Christmas eggies! I'm so excited. Now I need to borrow an incubator. KEN! You got one?


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Sulcata_Sandy said:


> Carmella (my new RF) just laid her eggs!!!!!! Christmas eggies! I'm so excited. Now I need to borrow an incubator. KEN! You got one?



There's one on the Los Angeles CL but I don't think it'd arrive on time 

And, you should know, WE WANT PICTURES!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

You know I do. You is welcome to use it. I'll be in Jefferson Thursday, but I could put it in the barn for you to pick up.


----------



## Jacqui

Sounds like you all had wonderful days!


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

48g, 51g, 53g

Nice and big. I've been reading they average 40-50g.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Sulcata_Sandy said:


> 48g, 51g, 53g
> 
> Nice and big. I've been reading they average 40-50g.



Nice! How long beforen you can tell if they're fertile? You said you think they are, what are the odds? I think hatching an egg or 3, heehee, would be cool!

Fyi: I got a new tablet/ note thingy so if my posts have typos, just guess!


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

You can gently candle them in 2-4 weeks and see if blood vessels are developing.
Older females like her have a reported 70-80% hatch rate. 

Honestly, I'm mostly excited she finally had them, as she's been nesting for days, and I've seen so many egg bound reptiles, I didn't want her to be part of my statistic. But Christmas eggies are awesome! And this has been the worst holiday season yet (I thought nothing would too last years crappy Christmas...LOL).


----------



## Barista5261

My new favorite lamp my mom gave my fiancÃ©e and I [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][TURTLE]


And yaaaaaaaaay for a Merry Eggmas! Oliver's gonna be a big brother!


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Sulcata_Sandy said:


> You can gently candle them in 2-4 weeks and see if blood vessels are developing.
> Older females like her have a reported 70-80% hatch rate.
> 
> Honestly, I'm mostly excited she finally had them, as she's been nesting for days, and I've seen so many egg bound reptiles, I didn't want her to be part of my statistic. But Christmas eggies are awesome! And this has been the worst holiday season yet (I thought nothing would too last years crappy Christmas...LOL).



That's cool. What a great way to cheer up the holiday season!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So Sandy, what I've been known to do for candling eggs is to use shallow media with egg deep enough that you can see the underside on the bottom. Using a flashlight held under the container it is then a simple matter of looking for veins without disturbing the orientation of the egg.


----------



## Vishnu2

Happy Holidays everyone. I know, I know I am late.. Lol. I know this is off topic but I am thankful to everyone on this site for the wonderful support I have gotten. Jacqui, thanks for starting this Secret Santa! You did a wonderful job and I am thankful to be able to be someone's SS.. It made my Holiday more joyful. That's all I got. Oh, and back on topic, Cowboy_Ken, that's an awesome idea.


----------



## Kerryann

Barista5261 said:


> My new favorite lamp my mom gave my fiancÃ©e and I [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][TURTLE]
> 
> 
> And yaaaaaaaaay for a Merry Eggmas! Oliver's gonna be a big brother!



It's so cute


----------



## AZtortMom

Sulcata_Sandy said:


> You can gently candle them in 2-4 weeks and see if blood vessels are developing.
> Older females like her have a reported 70-80% hatch rate.
> 
> Honestly, I'm mostly excited she finally had them, as she's been nesting for days, and I've seen so many egg bound reptiles, I didn't want her to be part of my statistic. But Christmas eggies are awesome! And this has been the worst holiday season yet (I thought nothing would too last years crappy Christmas...LOL).



I'm very excited to see if these little guys hatch [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][TURTLE][GROWING HEART]


----------



## Jacqui

SSSSShhhhhhh don't tell anybody, but it's AZtortMom's birthday....


----------



## Kerryann

AZtortMom said:


> Sulcata_Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can gently candle them in 2-4 weeks and see if blood vessels are developing.
> Older females like her have a reported 70-80% hatch rate.
> 
> Honestly, I'm mostly excited she finally had them, as she's been nesting for days, and I've seen so many egg bound reptiles, I didn't want her to be part of my statistic. But Christmas eggies are awesome! And this has been the worst holiday season yet (I thought nothing would too last years crappy Christmas...LOL).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very excited to see if these little guys hatch [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][TURTLE][GROWING HEART]
Click to expand...


I want pics


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm eating Hershey kisses, with a cashew chaser. Happy birthday Aztortmom.


----------



## sibi

Hi, just sticking my neck out long enough so as not to get in trouble. So, eh has the eggs? Cowboy, are your pancakes gonna produce someday?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sibi, 
They better. They've been going at it like a couple high school kids. Ideally, in that the male hasn't paid the missus much attention of late, she is gravid. I keep my eyes open for nesting behavior but so far nothing. 
For Christmas, Karen went out on a shaky limb and got me a very healthy female to add to them from a good friend of mine. She will likely be coming to me gravid so that's bonus coverage. I'll be getting her mid January. I may have a picture of her.


Here she is. She will give me a nice trio.


----------



## sibi

Sorry, but what is gravid? And, who had eggs incubating?


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



sibi said:


> Sorry, but what is gravid? And, who had eggs incubating?



Sandy has eggs, from her red foot. Gravid is when they're carrying eggs.


----------



## sibi

Thanks Tiff. Didn't know about Sandy's redfoots. I hope she posts pics before and after.


tffnytorts said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but what is gravid? And, who had eggs incubating?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy has eggs, from her red foot. Gravid is when they're carrying eggs.
Click to expand...


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



sibi said:


> Thanks Tiff. Didn't know about Sandy's redfoots. I hope she posts pics before and after.
> 
> 
> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but what is gravid? And, who had eggs incubating?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy has eggs, from her red foot. Gravid is when they're carrying eggs.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


She got one that was already prego. 


Refer to pages 909 and 915


----------



## sibi

Aw...a rescue that was gravid? I'm more and more looking for rescues to nurse back to health. My heart goes out to them.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



sibi said:


> Aw...a rescue that was gravid? I'm more and more looking for rescues to nurse back to health. My heart goes out to them.


I am not sure if it was a rescue or a "gift" from a friend..


----------



## StarSapphire22

I needs a plant id, if anyone wants to mosey on over and take a look. 

I got that plant and a bromeliad for Littlefoot today...and a new hide. Christmas money is exciting stuff. 

Speaking of exciting stuff I'm currently lying awake while Taylor is calling the police on our upstairs neighbors...they're screaming bloody murder and there's all sorts of banging noises...normally we'd just let it be, but there's a kid involved...you can hear him crying, too.


----------



## Team Gomberg

poor kid...

don't know what the succulent was, sorry


----------



## sibi

Oh Jessica, it's always a bad thing when kids are involved. I hope you lose those neighbors real soon. Have you tried complaining to the owner/landlord?


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



StarSapphire22 said:


> I needs a plant id, if anyone wants to mosey on over and take a look.
> 
> I got that plant and a bromeliad for Littlefoot today...and a new hide. Christmas money is exciting stuff.
> 
> Speaking of exciting stuff I'm currently lying awake while Taylor is calling the police on our upstairs neighbors...they're screaming bloody murder and there's all sorts of banging noises...normally we'd just let it be, but there's a kid involved...you can hear him crying, too.



Keep us updated with the screaming situation.


----------



## StarSapphire22

We're used to them being noisy and obnoxious...but this was a whole different story. We've never complained officially...most of our building is occupied by various branches of a very large Nigerian family....we'd rather not be known as "snitches." Not sure what happened, but the cops did come quickly...the neighbors weren't cooperating with whatever they wanted cause the cop was yelling at them to "knock it off" and "lose the attitude." From the bits we caught, sounds like some neglect was going on of some sort. Cops are gone now. There was a few seconds of yelling and the kids cried for a bit after...probably in trouble because the cops were called.  Other than lots of stomping, it's pretty quiet now...


----------



## sibi

They should have child welfare called in. This is very traumatic for kids to experience. It screws with them later down the road. I think you should move from there. Doesn't sound safe for you.


----------



## Jacqui

Morning!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Morning!!



I know!


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know!
Click to expand...


Just making sure ya did.


----------



## Yvonne G

Wow, Jacqui usually wakes us up with a large font and a pretty color. Wonder if Jacqui has the blahs today.


----------



## Jacqui

Sorta do... yelled at Jeff.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hey...hands off! Jeff can pull the 'sick' card, you know.


----------



## Jacqui

I know


----------



## Barista5261

A very good day to all! [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]

Since today is payday for me, I am debating on whether or not to go out "after Christmas sale" shopping. Anyone get any good deals?


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



sibi said:


> They should have child welfare called in. This is very traumatic for kids to experience. It screws with them later down the road. I think you should move from there. Doesn't sound safe for you.



I agree, and definitely NOT let the cops give any of YOUR info. You never know..


Well we made it to Yvonne land. 4 hour drive. ITS COLD.


----------



## Jacqui

Barista5261 said:


> A very good day to all! [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]
> 
> Since today is payday for me, I am debating on whether or not to go out "after Christmas sale" shopping. Anyone get any good deals?



Christmas cactus and norfolk island trees.


----------



## mctlong

Haven't been on this thread in forever. How are you all doing?




Barista5261 said:


> A very good day to all! [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]
> 
> Since today is payday for me, I am debating on whether or not to go out "after Christmas sale" shopping. Anyone get any good deals?



You can try online shopping and avoid the crowds -


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I had ordered some lighting for Karen's aquarium for Christmas. We received it yesterday. A second box also arrived from Petco containing a dog toy. The packing slip indicated it was for a gal in San Diego, California. I just got off the phone with Petco to see what they would like me to do with the item. After reading them the other customers p o number and a brief hold period, the nice youngman from India said I could keep it and consider it a gift, and that they would be contacting the gal to let her know where her dog toy is. They best send her 2 of them, I figure.




Ava doesn't get this. She'd kill it too quickly. This is now a cat toy.


----------



## T33's Torts

Its cute, ken. I got to see my ex- dogs today. We moved and gave them to my auntie.


----------



## Kerryann

Barista5261 said:


> A very good day to all! [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]
> 
> Since today is payday for me, I am debating on whether or not to go out "after Christmas sale" shopping. Anyone get any good deals?



what kinda stuff?




Cowboy_Ken said:


> I had ordered some lighting for Karen's aquarium for Christmas. We received it yesterday. A second box also arrived from Petco containing a dog toy. The packing slip indicated it was for a gal in San Diego, California. I just got off the phone with Petco to see what they would like me to do with the item. After reading them the other customers p o number and a brief hold period, the nice youngman from India said I could keep it and consider it a gift, and that they would be contacting the gal to let her know where her dog toy is. They best send her 2 of them, I figure.
> 
> 
> 
> Ava doesn't get this. She'd kill it too quickly. This is now a cat toy.





aww thats very cute. Cici loves her toys and then all of a sudden she will go rabid and eat it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tiffany, 
Those dogs look very happy to see you! Ha.


----------



## safir11

Hello! I'm sorry to intrude like this, but has anyone made bussiness with this lady? https://www.facebook.com/paris.clara.7?fref=ts I talked to her to buy a tortoise and I wanted to know if she is to be trusted... I've already been deceived once and I don't really want to try that again...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

safir11 said:


> Hello! I'm sorry to intrude like this, but has anyone made bussiness with this lady? https://www.facebook.com/paris.clara.7?fref=ts I talked to her to buy a tortoise and I wanted to know if she is to be trusted... I've already been deceived once and I don't really want to try that again...



What type of tortoise are you wanting to get? We've many,good, trustworthy folks here, and I could give you names. I've never dealt with this seller to my knowledge.


----------



## safir11

I would love to have a sulcata, but now I've grown quite fond of aldabra... My major problem is the shipment to Portugal, not all sellers do that, or if they do, it is very expensive


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yes. The international shipping is likely the hardest part. We do have at the least one trusted breeder here on the forum.


Contact â€œALDABRAMAN" he is a member and I believe he breeds as well.


----------



## safir11

Thank you! I will do that  but if anyone else could tell me more about that seller I posted here I would be glad


----------



## mctlong

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Contact â€œALDABRAMAN" he is a member and I believe he breeds as well.





If he doesn't ship to Portugal, he might know someone reliable who does.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Littlefoot is loving all this new stuff in his enclosure! Holy cow, has he been a busy busy boy! He got a new hide and a bromeliad last night...he loves climbing on the hide (not so much the inside yet) and the bromeliad looks like it may have been sampled a little, too.  I just finished planting the aloe vera which has gotten a few experimental sniffs. He is zooming around checking everything out.  It's crazy how active he's been lately...it seems he likes the extra space in his new home, and we finally got the temps sorted out too...though we'll be ordering a temp gun soon. I'm so excited guys...a few days ago, he was miserable! Now he's so energetic, and he's eating and pooping so well.  Plus I'm really starting to love the look of his enclosure...and that he loves it too.  I'm going to have my parents make him a new background (no more "flying" fish from the aquarium days) next week when I see them...they own a printing business and can do large image printing/laminating. Here's a few crappy phone shots of new stuff. 


Also...does anyone have any tips on mounting a UV tube fixture to a plywood hood? The screwholes are on the back, not the top...not sure how to attach it. :/


----------



## safir11

I've seen a thread from a year back about someone that stole Aldabraman photos for a scam, and I think it might be the same person, because the scammer from then and the facebook now are from the same place... 
This is very strange...


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Tiffany,
> Those dogs look very happy to see you! Ha.



I know, right!?! I'm bunking here, so I'll see them when they wake up. The golden is old, I mean, pushing 12. The mutt is younger, 3 or 4. There's a little chihuahua, who is a licky. Ewwwww... I'm so glad torts dont lick :s


----------



## StarSapphire22

Oh God. Someone save me. Check out Sunday's forecast. -61...THIS ISN'T A JOKE.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



StarSapphire22 said:


> Oh God. Someone save me. Check out Sunday's forecast. -61...THIS ISN'T A JOKE.



THAT'S INSANE


----------



## StarSapphire22

IM GONNA DIEEEEEEE....


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> Oh God. Someone save me. Check out Sunday's forecast. -61...THIS ISN'T A JOKE.



That's the "feels like" temp, so you must be going to have a heck of a wind. What is the real temp suppose to be?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

A toasty -31. I checked.


----------



## Kerryann

Toooo cold.. Move far far away while you still have feeling in your bits. 
Ps.. I'm drunk on mikeys first home brew woo hoo..


----------



## mctlong

safir11 said:


> Hello! I'm sorry to intrude like this, but has anyone made bussiness with this lady? https://www.facebook.com/paris.clara.7?fref=ts I talked to her to buy a tortoise and I wanted to know if she is to be trusted... I've already been deceived once and I don't really want to try that again...



SCAM.

First off, her name is Paris Clara. Maybe a real name, but doesn't sound like one. Second, she has very few pics on Facebook, and all are thumbnails. Third, all these thumbnail photos are stolen from other websites. This person has no pctures of "her" tortoises. I did a Google Image search on the images. Three of the photos are actually the same photo of an Egyptian tortoise taken by Jerry Fife and posted on the _Turtle and Tortoise Preservation Group_ website. http://www.ttpg.org/htm2010/projects.html. Three of the pictures are the same photos posted on a tortoise rehabilitation center website in Sydney, Australia. http://turtletownsydney.tripod.com/residents.htm . The next photo (there are three copies of this one as well) is of a group of sulcata babies. This same photo appeared on 68 different websites claiming to be selling them out of China, Cameroon, Dubai, US, etc... And lastly, 'her' profile pic appears to have been taken by Ronald Willemsen, http://www.ahailey.f9.co.uk/ronald.htm

And lastly, lastly, the email address Paris Clara (aka Noell Brite) provides on her website is used multiple times online selling 30 or so types of drugs/chemicals. Different phone numbers are associated with the email address.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yay. We have hopefully stopped a scam. Thank you for the info.


----------



## mctlong

StarSapphire22 said:


> Oh God. Someone save me. Check out Sunday's forecast. -61...THIS ISN'T A JOKE.





Cowboy_Ken said:


> A toasty -31. I checked.



Wow, thats insane! We has a high of 81F here. Thats +81 degrees.




Kerryann said:


> Ps.. I'm drunk on mikeys first home brew woo hoo..



How was it? I'm guessing good for you to get drunk off it?


----------



## Kerryann

mctlong said:


> StarSapphire22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh God. Someone save me. Check out Sunday's forecast. -61...THIS ISN'T A JOKE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> A toasty -31. I checked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, thats insane! We has a high of 81F here. Thats +81 degrees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ps.. I'm drunk on mikeys first home brew woo hoo..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How was it? I'm guessing good for you to get drunk off it?
Click to expand...


It was actually pretty tasty. It has a bitter afterbite but yummy.


----------



## safir11

Posted by mctlong - Today 05:32 AM

(Today 02:27 AM)safir11 Wrote: Hello! I'm sorry to intrude like this, but has anyone made bussiness with this lady? https://www.facebook.com/paris.clara.7?fref=ts I talked to her to buy a tortoise and I wanted to know if she is to be trusted... I've already been deceived once and I don't really want to try that again...


SCAM.

First off, her name is Paris Clara. Maybe a real name, but doesn't sound like one. Second, she has very few pics on Facebook, and all are thumbnails. Third, all these thumbnail photos are stolen from other websites. This person has no pctures of "her" tortoises. I did a Google Image search on the images. Three of the photos are actually the same photo of an Egyptian tortoise taken by Jerry Fife and posted on the Turtle and Tortoise Preservation Group website. http://www.ttpg.org/htm2010/projects.html. Three of the pictures are the same photos posted on a tortoise rehabilitation center website in Sydney, Australia. http://turtletownsydney.tripod.com/residents.htm . The next photo (there are three copies of this one as well) is of a group of sulcata babies. This same photo appeared on 68 different websites claiming to be selling them out of China, Cameroon, Dubai, US, etc... And lastly, 'her' profile pic appears to have been taken by Ronald Willemsen, http://www.ahailey.f9.co.uk/ronald.htm

And lastly, lastly, the email address Paris Clara (aka Noell Brite) provides on her website is used multiple times online selling 30 or so types of drugs/chemicals. Different phone numbers are associated with the email address. 


Thank you very much again! I almost believed her when she sayd that they had a website under construction, and she send me a lot more pics, like this one:



but I've already seen that she stole them from Aldabraman, I think


----------



## Yvonne G

Yes, that's a picture that Aldabraman put up here on the Forum.


----------



## Jacqui

Did Mikey make a lot or did you already drink it all up?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Good question Jacqui.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> Did Mikey make a lot or did you already drink it all up?



He made a five gallon batch. He started a wheat last night. We have a four keg kegerator in our basement so he kegs the beer. Previously we had been using local craft beer kegs. 
I only had two glasses and he had four.
We are going to the west side of the state to pick up more stuff at this auction site we use a lot. We are visiting two breweries and meeting some friends for lunch.




Yvonne G said:


> Yes, that's a picture that Aldabraman put up here on the Forum.



Do they have an address where you send money? I can go after them, not physically but for cyber crimes.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Hey everybody, I might actually have a day off! I am on call now, I'm on the fence, however, if I want to go in or not...need the hours, but I also need the rest. 
With the holiday work schedule, I've worked every day for the past almost 2 weeks. Doing evening treatments tonight and tomorrow since I'm the only employee close to work. I don't mind, I can get some other projects done since there are no phones ringing, or doctors needing this or that. [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]

How did everyone survive Christmas week? Recovering I hope?


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Sulcata_Sandy said:


> Hey everybody, I might actually have a day off! I am on call now, I'm on the fence, however, if I want to go in or not...need the hours, but I also need the rest.
> With the holiday work schedule, I've worked every day for the past almost 2 weeks. Doing evening treatments tonight and tomorrow since I'm the only employee close to work. I don't mind, I can get some other projects done since there are no phones ringing, or doctors needing this or that. [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]
> 
> How did everyone survive Christmas week? Recovering I hope?



Days off are good!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I know I should be posting in the Russian thread but I seriously wonder if something's wrong with this one I'm sitting. He seriously does not move much, if at all. Around his eyes is white looking skin, not discharge or anything, but just puffy. I just need him to stay alive for like the next month at least so it's not my fault if he dies. 

I have not seen a poo in like 4 days I've had him or any drinking of water. I did soak him once but didn't want to stress him out too much. He just sits rammed up against the wall with eyes closed.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

What is your light cycle with this Russian? Seems the little fellow wants to be down for the winter.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> What is your light cycle with this Russian? Seems the little fellow wants to be down for the winter.



I agree.. Mine are all down. Apart from Fern, I just got him, so he's up and doing fine.


I keep meaning to ask, what happened to Pretend Chat 1?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

They don't "do" lighting for him, period. Should I still be offering food? He's got a Che to keep things about 70 but that's about it. 

I gave him a piece of cuttle bone as well to help with the beak issue.


----------



## jaizei

[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5kjujVnwZEs[/video]



tffnytorts said:


> I keep meaning to ask, what happened to Pretend Chat 1?



I'm not sure we're 100% sure that the size was causing the problem but the thread was acting wonky. 

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-32013.html


----------



## Yvonne G

We plan on merging the two chats if this one starts acting "wonky" when it gets to be as many pages as #1 was, then we'll start #3.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



jaizei said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> I keep meaning to ask, what happened to Pretend Chat 1?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure we're 100% sure that the size was causing the problem but the thread was acting wonky.
> 
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-32013.html
Click to expand...


This thread is nearing that size! Will there be a Pretend Chat 3? 


Hey Yvonne! I went to a shelter near Clovis. Its call the Valley Animal Shelter... its off Cedar, have you been there? Its so cool. I grabbed a key from the receptionist and played in the kitten room. I really want a cat. The was a tortoise shell kitten that was all over me. Cutest little thing. Quiet but very friendly. If my family wasn't allergic, I would've taken him home. The dog selection was okay, a lot of Chihuahuas and Boxers. If I lived closer I'd volunteer. 
The pic is of an old pit bull named Bruce.


----------



## Jacqui

This thread is a long ways from being the size of Chat !. 

So are you planning on visiting Yvonne?


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> This thread is a long ways from being the size of Chat !.
> 
> So are you planning on visiting Yvonne?



Unfortunately, no. We're leaving today, and still have to meet up with family.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tffnytorts said:


> have to meet up with family.



Where would you have more fun?


----------



## T33's Torts

Yvonne's. I'm only partially kidding. This is the side of my family that thinks I'm mental for spending 100's of dollars on my animals. They never adopt, or respect animals or animal lovers in general. Yet they claim they are "all for the animals". They had a 1 year old german Shepard euthanized a few weeks ago because she was "acting irresponsible". ITS A PUPPY FOR CRYING OUT LOUD!! They didn't tell me until today. This is the same side that has MY dogs. I wanted to give my pups to a friend, who I know would love them the way I do, but my mom said she would be hurt if I didn't give them to my aunt. 
Well, I went out to the yard today and saw the "wonderland" they live in. I'm not exaggerating when I say the place was COVERED in poop. Like every square foot had at least 4 doggy pies. They haven't have to had scooped in MONTHS. I was so p*ssed. I was literally crying. I scooped the stuff and procced to tell my aunt. She said told me "I've been busy". FOR MONTHS!?!?! I then went to play with the dogs. I noticed their collars... SHOCK COLLARS. I know its a controversial topic, but I think they are horrible. Like, why??? So I took them off, and threw them into the pool. They can go get them, I've done enough for them. If I could, those dogs would be 1/2 way home with me. 

Sorry about the rant... none of my family understands.


----------



## Yvonne G

I'll bet your dogs were happy to see you. I had the same trouble getting pictures of my new kitten that you had with your dogs. They just keep coming up to your legs saying mama!!! pet me!!! I feel bad that you had to see the situation that they live in now. I wish there were something you could do, but I realize you are helpless. Oh well...at least they are in a home and not running loose in the streets, and they obviously are fed, as they don't look thin. Poor you...poor pups! 

I haven't been to that shelter ever. I think its a no-kill shelter and it's fairly new, like within the last 5 or 6 years.

Have a safe trip home. Too bad you couldn't come over. Maybe next time.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

StarSapphire22 said:


> Oh God. Someone save me. Check out Sunday's forecast. -61...THIS ISN'T A JOKE.



Hey you made the national news tonight!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Yvonne G said:


> I'll bet your dogs were happy to see you. I had the same trouble getting pictures of my new kitten that you had with your dogs. They just keep coming up to your legs saying mama!!! pet me!!! I feel bad that you had to see the situation that they live in now. I wish there were something you could do, but I realize you are helpless. Oh well...at least they are in a home and not running loose in the streets, and they obviously are fed, as they don't look thin. Poor you...poor pups!
> 
> I haven't been to that shelter ever. I think its a no-kill shelter and it's fairly new, like within the last 5 or 6 years.
> 
> Have a safe trip home. Too bad you couldn't come over. Maybe next time.



Definitely next time! Its a nice shelter.




Yvonne G said:


> I'll bet your dogs were happy to see you. I had the same trouble getting pictures of my new kitten that you had with your dogs. They just keep coming up to your legs saying mama!!! pet me!!! I feel bad that you had to see the situation that they live in now. I wish there were something you could do, but I realize you are helpless. Oh well...at least they are in a home and not running loose in the streets, and they obviously are fed, as they don't look thin. Poor you...poor pups!
> 
> I haven't been to that shelter ever. I think its a no-kill shelter and it's fairly new, like within the last 5 or 6 years.
> 
> Have a safe trip home. Too bad you couldn't come over. Maybe next time.



Yeah! Those were the onky good pics! Onky the goldie knows commands.




Yvonne G said:


> I'll bet your dogs were happy to see you. I had the same trouble getting pictures of my new kitten that you had with your dogs. They just keep coming up to your legs saying mama!!! pet me!!! I feel bad that you had to see the situation that they live in now. I wish there were something you could do, but I realize you are helpless. Oh well...at least they are in a home and not running loose in the streets, and they obviously are fed, as they don't look thin. Poor you...poor pups!
> 
> I haven't been to that shelter ever. I think its a no-kill shelter and it's fairly new, like within the last 5 or 6 years.
> 
> Have a safe trip home. Too bad you couldn't come over. Maybe next time.



Definitely next time! Its a nice shelter.




Yvonne G said:


> I'll bet your dogs were happy to see you. I had the same trouble getting pictures of my new kitten that you had with your dogs. They just keep coming up to your legs saying mama!!! pet me!!! I feel bad that you had to see the situation that they live in now. I wish there were something you could do, but I realize you are helpless. Oh well...at least they are in a home and not running loose in the streevts, and they obviously are fed, as they don't look thin. Poor you...poor pups!
> 
> I haven't been to that shelter ever. I think its a no-kill shelter and it's fairly new, like within the last 5 or 6 years.
> 
> Have a safe trip home. Too bad you couldn't come over. Maybe next time.



Yeah! Those were the only good pics! Only the goldie knows commands. And yes! Next time im up here, I will see you! You should check out the shelter, its nice. If you're ever looking for another kitty, they have the calmest cats! Keep an eye out for that tortoise shell! The dogs are fed and thats for sure. The mutt was brought in at 90lbs, almost all fat. When he was with me, he was at an ok weight of 68. Now he's around 80. :-/


----------



## T33's Torts

Idk what happened to that last post. It was all screwy. Oops


There's a tort at the Pasadena humane society. I think its a pancake because of how flat it is. I'm interested.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tiffany,
That's what I'd doâ€¦blame the post. Never operator error!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Tiffany,
> That's what I'd doâ€¦blame the post. Never operator error!!!



LOL!! Yep.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Tiffany,
> That's what I'd doâ€¦blame the post. Never operator error!!!



Thank goodness your not blaming the Mods.


----------



## Yvonne G

***Yvonne puts on her moderator hard hat*** "I did it! I cannot tell a lie. I did it and I'm proud!

***Yvonne takes off her moderator hard hat and put back on her tortoise baseball cap***


----------



## Kerryann

Good morning
I bought some high top sneakers with spikes on the toes and heels. They are driving Mikey insane, so my day is going great. How is everyone day so far.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Good morning
> I bought some high top sneakers with spikes on the toes and heels. They are driving Mikey insane, so my day is going great. How is everyone day so far.



What are the spikes for?


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Yvonne G said:


> ***Yvonne puts on her moderator hard hat*** "I did it! I cannot tell a lie. I did it and I'm proud!
> 
> ***Yvonne takes off her moderator hard hat and put back on her tortoise baseball cap***



**takes off beanie and puts on I :heart: Torts cap**

WE MATCH!!


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning
> I bought some high top sneakers with spikes on the toes and heels. They are driving Mikey insane, so my day is going great. How is everyone day so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are the spikes for?
Click to expand...


I'd say fashion but what if I need to kick someone?
Mike and I are having lunch/supper at a sports bar and I said to him that no way can his bar only have one 60 inch TV. Right now I'm watching the lions and colts. I wouldn't want to have to choose. He just sat there for a second looking at me like I have six heads and then was like that is why you are the best wife in the world.


----------



## T33's Torts

There's a tort for sale near me  I get all antsy when I see ads with potential. I messaged the lady about the price, which is a bit too high. Hopefully she's understanding enough and will drop $50 or more


----------



## Kerryann

tffnytorts said:


> There's a tort for sale near me  I get all antsy when I see ads with potential. I messaged the lady about the price, which is a bit too high. Hopefully she's understanding enough and will drop $50 or more



What kind? I really want a greek. They are so small and cute and they don't get very big. Plus they pretty much eat the same thing as my other two so.............


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Kerryann said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's a tort for sale near me  I get all antsy when I see ads with potential. I messaged the lady about the price, which is a bit too high. Hopefully she's understanding enough and will drop $50 or more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind? I really want a greek. They are so small and cute and they don't get very big. Plus they pretty much eat the same thing as my other two so.............
Click to expand...


Sulcata! There's 2 Greeks on the LA CL I'll find the link.


http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/for/4257794618.html

$600 or best offer. Come with tort table.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Ooooh, good luck on the new tort!  (Enablers, unite!)

Anyone have tips on getting Littlefoot to eat his cuttlebone? He's getting mommy very frustrated.


----------



## Kerryann

tffnytorts said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's a tort for sale near me  I get all antsy when I see ads with potential. I messaged the lady about the price, which is a bit too high. Hopefully she's understanding enough and will drop $50 or more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind? I really want a greek. They are so small and cute and they don't get very big. Plus they pretty much eat the same thing as my other two so.............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sulcata! There's 2 Greeks on the LA CL I'll find the link.
> 
> 
> http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/for/4257794618.html
> 
> $600 or best offer. Come with tort table.
Click to expand...




That's reaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaally far from Michigan. The weather would be nice though. I don't think I'd want to drive there this time of year either.


----------



## T33's Torts

Yeah. Los Angeles is VERY far! The Greeks don't look that hot anyways.




StarSapphire22 said:


> Ooooh, good luck on the new tort!  (Enablers, unite!)
> 
> Anyone have tips on getting Littlefoot to eat his cuttlebone? He's getting mommy very frustrated.



I use a coin to scratch it into a powder over Mazuri or any other moist food.


----------



## Barista5261

StarSapphire22 said:


> Anyone have tips on getting Littlefoot to eat his cuttlebone? He's getting mommy very frustrated.



Yeah use the end of a knife or something and shave it off on top of something you know he will eat. Also, for some reason my two sulcatas will have a perfectly fine cuttle bone in their enclosures, then if I replace them with new ones, they will go at them like they have never had one before [FLUSHED FACE] maybe it's the whole "oooh something new that's big and shiny!" mentality. *shrug*



You eat calcium. It make you strong like bull.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Barista5261 said:


> You eat calcium. It make you strong like bull.



LMAO


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

As y'all are aware, Karen is into aquariums. Today we went to her favorite fish store, â€œThe Wet Spot". Probably 50% of the time I stay home, but today, I just wanted to go. We've two employees at the store, and Travis was working so he instantly hooked up with him. We're looking at various schooler and community tanks, asking Travis how he and his wife's new baby is doing, and out of the blue, he asks, â€œKen, would you like my male russian?" I couldn't very well say no, right? So soon, I'll be at a well rounded 10 russians. Karen asked what I thought, and I pointed out that it would be better were it a female, and she pointed out something along the lines of another male just â€œhelps out with the bouncy, bouncy,right?" Ok. Maybe I paraphrased alittle, but that's basically what she said.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> As y'all are aware, Karen is into aquariums. Today we went to her favorite fish store, â€œThe Wet Spot". Probably 50% of the time I stay home, but today, I just wanted to go. We've two employees at the store, and Travis was working so he instantly hooked up with him. We're looking at various schooler and community tanks, asking Travis how he and his wife's new baby is doing, and out of the blue, he asks, â€œKen, would you like my male russian?" I couldn't very well say no, right? So soon, I'll be at a well rounded 10 russians. Karen asked what I thought, and I pointed out that it would be better were it a female, and she pointed out something along the lines of another male just â€œhelps out with the bouncy, bouncy,right?" Ok. Maybe I paraphrased alittle, but that's basically what she said.



Lol! Another Russian sounds good. Can't say no to a tort! How come no one offers me torts?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tffnytorts said:


> Lol! Another Russian sounds good. Can't say no to a tort! How come no one offers me torts?



It's the hat I wear. Ask Sandy, she's seen it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey!!!!! Morning all.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

KerryAnne, 
Did you see the post in diet section titled, â€œTortoise Cafe" seemed like something you might be interested in.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! Another Russian sounds good. Can't say no to a tort! How come no one offers me torts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the hat I wear. Ask Sandy, she's seen it.
Click to expand...


I should invest in new hats :idea:


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm sorry, but I just have a hard time getting into it without my big, colorful

GOOD MORNING!!!​
from Jacqui. Last installment had her getting mad and yelling at Jeff. She must be really, really bummed out!


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Yvonne G said:


> I'm sorry, but I just have a hard time getting into it without my big, colorful
> 
> GOOD MORNING!!!​
> from Jacqui. Last installment had her getting mad and yelling at Jeff. She must be really, really bummed out!



Good AFTERNOON to you, Yvonne!


----------



## StarSapphire22

I missed Jacqui's good morning too. 

I think I may finally be recovering from the plague I've had the last couple weeks. It's been kindof a one step forward, two steps back kinda path to recovery. Most of my managers have been pretty understanding, but my scheduling manager has been all "suck it up." I would love to come in, I just wouldn't be of any use! I'm not sure how you want me to deep clean all the small animal cages when I can barely walk around my apartment! I finally said, "Look, you guys already have me scheduled for these 2 days off here...I'm taking Saturday and Sunday off too and resting." I miss two shifts, but the hecticness of being scheduled every day but Christmas and all the personal/holiday stuff going on wasn't doing me or my coworkers any favors...and the extra down-time has been doing wonders. Fingers crossed! Could use some extra thoughts and prayers. 

I'm super excited for this Saturday. I'm having Christmas with my mom...I haven't seen her since my birthday in July.  I also get to see my aunt who I haven't seen in two years and my two cousins...the oldest is 15, but I haven't seen him since he was 3. The youngest is 9, and we've never met. I'm very excited, but a little nervous. If anyone has any going out of town tips, I have a thread in the general section. I'm stumped and could use a little help. 

Hope everyone is having a wonderful day and staying nice and warm.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> KerryAnne,
> Did you see the post in diet section titled, â€œTortoise Cafe" seemed like something you might be interested in.


I am gonna have to go check that out. I usually only have time to chat with you folks and run.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I'm sorry, but I just have a hard time getting into it without my big, colorful
> 
> GOOD MORNING!!!​
> from Jacqui. Last installment had her getting mad and yelling at Jeff. She must be really, really bummed out!



Just in a bummed mood overall. Jeff will be home for his oncologist and Dr apt next Thursday and Fri. Of course as usual when he comes home, money is not going to be there. Spent over $300 today on the truck's front end. The rear is needing serious work which will run about $700 and then I still need to get tires soon.  Always something isn't it? Good news is that I sorta met my resolution to end the year with no bills. It's less then a $1,000 and that's because of Jeff's last round of Cat scans. Which is why my truck is so behind in mechanical work. Now I am thinking by February I can have no bills and no upcoming bills, plus a fully running truck. *crossing fingers I don't jinx myself and Jeff* Just in time for spring weather to start working on the building and fencing.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> Yvonne G said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but I just have a hard time getting into it without my big, colorful
> 
> GOOD MORNING!!!​
> from Jacqui. Last installment had her getting mad and yelling at Jeff. She must be really, really bummed out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just in a bummed mood overall. Jeff will be home for his oncologist and Dr apt next Thursday and Fri. Of course as usual when he comes home, money is not going to be there. Spent over $300 today on the truck's front end. The rear is needing serious work which will run about $700 and then I still need to get tires soon.  Always something isn't it? Good news is that I sorta met my resolution to end the year with no bills. It's less then a $1,000 and that's because of Jeff's last round of Cat scans. Which is why my truck is so behind in mechanical work. Now I am thinking by February I can have no bills and no upcoming bills, plus a fully running truck. *crossing fingers I don't jinx myself and Jeff* Just in time for spring weather to start working on the building and fencing.
Click to expand...


Because of the expense of cars, I've been thinking I should just get a few big sulcatas and harness them to a wagon. Then they can pull me around! Of course I'd have to leave 3 hours early and such.


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> Because of the expense of cars, I've been thinking I should just get a few big sulcatas and harness them to a wagon. Then they can pull me around! Of course I'd have to leave 3 hours early and such.



 Would not work here. I live like 20 miles out of the nearest town. Plus no doubt my sulcatas would decide to be mules...


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because of the expense of cars, I've been thinking I should just get a few big sulcatas and harness them to a wagon. Then they can pull me around! Of course I'd have to leave 3 hours early and such.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would not work here. I live like 20 miles out of the nearest town. Plus no doubt my sulcatas would decide to be mules...
Click to expand...


I live in the middle of everything!


----------



## Jacqui

I grew up in the city and while I love the fact that things are always open, I much rather live in my quiet little village.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> I grew up in the city and while I love the fact that things are always open, I much rather live in my quiet little village.



I want to live in Tel Aviv where I can walk to everything.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> I grew up in the city and while I love the fact that things are always open, I much rather live in my quiet little village.



I love the convenience, but I'd much rather live isolated


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> I want to live in Tel Aviv where I can walk to everything.



I have never heard anybody say they want to live there. Are you and Mikey thinking of doing that?


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to live in Tel Aviv where I can walk to everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never heard anybody say they want to live there. Are you and Mikey thinking of doing that?
Click to expand...


No we are planning to have a baby and our parents would hunt us down and kill us for taking their only grandchild half way around the world. It is warm there though and beautiful.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Oh God, loooooooook at the adorables. http://jezebel.com/5851711/the-worldwide-campaign-to-knit-sweaters-for-penguins-affected

Everyone go awwwwwww together!


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



StarSapphire22 said:


> Oh God, loooooooook at the adorables. http://jezebel.com/5851711/the-worldwide-campaign-to-knit-sweaters-for-penguins-affected
> 
> Everyone go awwwwwww together!



Awwwwww


----------



## Kerryann

So cute


----------



## sibi

Tel Aviv is beautiful. You can walk alone the Mediterranean sea and watch the red sunset each night. You can even walk to Joppa's ancient city. I would love to live is Israel. I told my hubby that when I die, I want my ashes to be buried in Jerusalem.

Sent from my Lumia 900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Tel Aviv is beautiful. You can walk alone the Mediterranean sea and watch the red sunset each night. You can even walk to Joppa's ancient city. I would love to live is Israel. I told my hubby that when I die, I want my ashes to be buried in Jerusalem.
> 
> Sent from my Lumia 900 using Tapatalk



I got talked into this thought from your pics and talking to my coworker who was raised in Israel.


----------



## Jacqui

*Good morning on the last morning of the year!​*
Sibi how are you feeling?


----------



## Yvonne G

***wipes forehead with the back of her hand, and whooshes out a big Whew!!!***

So glad to see my normal 'good morning' from Jacqui this a.m. Now I can start my day with vim and vigor!!


----------



## Kerryann

What is vim?
I'm about to get my Fro did.  Thursday I have a very very fun appointment. Well it will be fun if I'm not allergic.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Good morning! Taylor and I are applying at the Microsoft support center in town. Naturally I spent the morning yelling at Word while trying to update our resumes. 

On another not so fun note, I think Littlefoot has mites. I dont know how but there's about 10 white specks hanging out in his armpit area.

New Years Eve is my favorite day of the year. As a kid, it was a day my parents bought ridiculous amounts of food and I could eat whatever I wanted, and we played boardgames and video games together as a family until super late. Taylor is carrying on the tradition with me...time to start cooking!


----------



## Yvonne G

Those tiny little grey specks are a nuisance, but they aren't harmful. Both of my baby habitats are infested with them. I'm about to go out and completely re-do both tort tables, and I'm going to (once again!) try the diatomaceous earth. I'll vacuum out the original substrate down to a clean plastic liner. Then I'll put down a thin layer to cover the whole bottom of D.E. Then I'll add new substrate and the plants and furniture.

Ordinarily I wouldn't worry about them, because, like I said, they aren't harmful. But my little Manouria yearling has been acting like she doesn't want to go near the food station, and that's where the infestation is the heaviest.


----------



## StarSapphire22

I thought he had been acting strangely shy the last couple days...he's normally pretty outgoing (though easily startled - but he pops right back out once he realizes its us). But they really don't bother him? Taylor was laughing at me, cause I call him my "little bug"...now he's got bugs.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm worried bout my littlest rescue 
She hasn't grown, her appetite is dwindling and she's kinda soft. I'm sad because she was doing so good.. So I'm going to get baby food, but for now she is in a m azuri, cuttlebone soak in the sun. I can't get her to eat anything. She won't even go for a sliver of apple.. My other guys are doing awesome in the same conditions... *sighs*


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Having dogs with firework anxiety is so fun... Had a dinner of crackers, cheeses, salmon spread, sausage, and olive oil herb dip with fresh sourdough baguette. 




Also painted the family room!



Still in progress but no more red streaky panelling.


----------



## T33's Torts

My Max used to freak out in the event of fireworks! He would shake and cry, so he'd always come inside and be fed scrambled eggs...


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> I'm worried bout my littlest rescue
> She hasn't grown, her appetite is dwindling and she's kinda soft. I'm sad because she was doing so good.. So I'm going to get baby food, but for now she is in a m azuri, cuttlebone soak in the sun. I can't get her to eat anything. She won't even go for a sliver of apple.. My other guys are doing awesome in the same conditions... *sighs*



Did you happen to try any of the liquid calcium on him in his soaks? Your trying and that's what matters. Not all tortoises are able to survive, that is the sad part of life be it human, plant or animal. *hugs*


I just got home after going into the "big" city to pick up Jeff's pills and *sniff sniff* take my oldest daughter up there so her siblings can take her to the airport tomorrow morning.  Just never is enough time to do and say all you want to with the ones you love.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm worried bout my littlest rescue
> She hasn't grown, her appetite is dwindling and she's kinda soft. I'm sad because she was doing so good.. So I'm going to get baby food, but for now she is in a m azuri, cuttlebone soak in the sun. I can't get her to eat anything. She won't even go for a sliver of apple.. My other guys are doing awesome in the same conditions... *sighs*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you happen to try any of the liquid calcium on him in his soaks? Your trying and that's what matters. Not all tortoises are able to survive, that is the sad part of life be it human, plant or animal. *hugs*
> 
> 
> I just got home after going into the "big" city to pick up Jeff's pills and *sniff sniff* take my oldest daughter up there so her siblings can take her to the airport tomorrow morning.  Just never is enough time to do and say all you want to with the ones you love.
Click to expand...




Aww... I'm sorry you can't have more time with family 
I haven't had a chance to hit the store. I scratched cuttlefish bone into the water and a few mashed mazuri. I'm going to grab some baby food at the market later, the only pet store within 45 minutes doesnt carry any sort or calcium supplement. I'll see if I can find any.. I thought I had some from a while back.. no where to be found.


----------



## Kerryann

tffnytorts said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm worried bout my littlest rescue
> She hasn't grown, her appetite is dwindling and she's kinda soft. I'm sad because she was doing so good.. So I'm going to get baby food, but for now she is in a m azuri, cuttlebone soak in the sun. I can't get her to eat anything. She won't even go for a sliver of apple.. My other guys are doing awesome in the same conditions... *sighs*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you happen to try any of the liquid calcium on him in his soaks? Your trying and that's what matters. Not all tortoises are able to survive, that is the sad part of life be it human, plant or animal. *hugs*
> 
> 
> I just got home after going into the "big" city to pick up Jeff's pills and *sniff sniff* take my oldest daughter up there so her siblings can take her to the airport tomorrow morning.  Just never is enough time to do and say all you want to with the ones you love.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww... I'm sorry you can't have more time with family
> I haven't had a chance to hit the store. I scratched cuttlefish bone into the water and a few mashed mazuri. I'm going to grab some baby food at the market later, the only pet store within 45 minutes doesnt carry any sort or calcium supplement. I'll see if I can find any.. I thought I had some from a while back.. no where to be found.
Click to expand...




I hope your baby is okay.


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> I haven't had a chance to hit the store. I scratched cuttlefish bone into the water and a few mashed mazuri. I'm going to grab some baby food at the market later, the only pet store within 45 minutes doesnt carry any sort or calcium supplement. I'll see if I can find any.. I thought I had some from a while back.. no where to be found.



I guess that's one thing I am lucky with, we have no pet stores closer then an hour and a half away, but in the local town (15 mins) we do have a vet supply place that happens to carry it. It and baby food are now something I have learned to always have stocked up for emergencies. Pedialyte and darn forgot the name of it but it comes as a powder and is another good item to keep around.


----------



## T33's Torts

Thanks. I'm not quite sure what else to do. I set up a quarenteen tank. Yes it's a glass tank. That way I can better control the humidity. Its at 67%. The temp is (was) 98 in the center and 84 in the cool side. Right not with the basking light off it's 86 in the warm spot and 75 in the cool area. The hut, where she is, is 78.


----------



## Jacqui

Hey, *I* have no problem with using glass tanks, I use them on my babies. I like being able to see them and know more what is going on.

Now how old is this guy? I don't recall the background on him.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> Hey, *I* have no problem with using glass tanks, I use them on my babies. I like being able to see them and know more what is going on.
> 
> Now how old is this guy? I don't recall the background on him.



I have no idea. When I got him he still had his egg tooth


And that was in August.


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, *I* have no problem with using glass tanks, I use them on my babies. I like being able to see them and know more what is going on.
> 
> Now how old is this guy? I don't recall the background on him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea. When I got him he still had his egg tooth
> 
> 
> And that was in August.
Click to expand...




Then he was no doubt born late July/August. Buy him from a breeder?


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, *I* have no problem with using glass tanks, I use them on my babies. I like being able to see them and know more what is going on.
> 
> Now how old is this guy? I don't recall the background on him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea. When I got him he still had his egg tooth
> 
> 
> And that was in August.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then he was no doubt born late July/August. Buy him from a breeder?
Click to expand...




He was the rescue! From a student who couldn't move her into his dorm. She was kept dry and cool, because ""thats how deserts are"". That kid fought with me, when I tried to correct him and eventually he just went "Fine!! Take her!"


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Really? I'm the first? Happy Freakin' New Year from The Circle Double K Cat and Tortoise Ranch y'all!!!


Well, and of course, Happy Middle Moose!!!


----------



## Jacqui

*Happy New Year's morning!!*


----------



## Jacqui

So may be the new year is not going to be as good as I had hoped... went out about 20 minutes ago to start the truck to let it warm up so I go could go to the other house and feed the cats there. I also had an old milk jug full of water to put out for the wild cats to drink. As I opened the door, I saw there was a new light dusting of snow on the ground. I stepped off the cement step and out went my feet. My head at the back towards the neck hit the edge of the step.  My butt towards the base of the back took more of the blunt. I broke three nails, had hit and scrapped the one elbow. My butt/back are just a throbbing away (elbow too). Atleast the upper back and one side of the shoulder/neck only hurt if I move. Driving to feed the cats, my butt felt every little bump in the road. I told the two big dogs that I still had left to walk, sorry but your going to have to wait. Just no way I can take them for a walk. Man I just can not remember the last time I hurt this badly.So not even 12 hours into the new year this is how my day has turned.


----------



## Yvonne G

***covers her mouth and turns head away so Jacqui can't see the mirth***

I'm so sorry, but I have the picture in my mind and it's funnier than your aches and pains! I'm seeing the cartoon version of a person slipping on the ice. Its hard not to smile.

I hope you didn't hit your head??? As I grow older and am less well-balanced as I once was, I'm falling quite a bit too. But at least I have old age as an excuse. But now you have a good reason to take a couple Advil and kick back for the rest of the day. Want me to come over and walk the dogs? Do you think they can hold it for a day or two?


----------



## T33's Torts

Y'all should relax (I hope you're okay though,) I've always been hopelessly clumsy.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> So may be the new year is not going to be as good as I had hoped... went out about 20 minutes ago to start the truck to let it warm up so I go could go to the other house and feed the cats there. I also had an old milk jug full of water to put out for the wild cats to drink. As I opened the door, I saw there was a new light dusting of snow on the ground. I stepped off the cement step and out went my feet. My head at the back towards the neck hit the edge of the step.  My butt towards the base of the back took more of the blunt. I broke three nails, had hit and scrapped the one elbow. My butt/back are just a throbbing away (elbow too). Atleast the upper back and one side of the shoulder/neck only hurt if I move. Driving to feed the cats, my butt felt every little bump in the road. I told the two big dogs that I still had left to walk, sorry but your going to have to wait. Just no way I can take them for a walk. Man I just can not remember the last time I hurt this badly.So not even 12 hours into the new year this is how my day has turned.



Sorry Jacqui, that sounds so awful. You need to relax and heal yourself up.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> ***covers her mouth and turns head away so Jacqui can't see the mirth***
> 
> I'm so sorry, but I have the picture in my mind and it's funnier than your aches and pains! I'm seeing the cartoon version of a person slipping on the ice. Its hard not to smile.
> 
> I hope you didn't hit your head??? As I grow older and am less well-balanced as I once was, I'm falling quite a bit too. But at least I have old age as an excuse. But now you have a good reason to take a couple Advil and kick back for the rest of the day. Want me to come over and walk the dogs? Do you think they can hold it for a day or two?



I can understand why your laughing, no doubt it looked just as bad or is that just as funny? I took two alives and three tylenols (only options in the house) and took a nap. I feel a lot better.... oh wait... ouchy, oh the pain! Oh I will never get those dogs out on there walks. YES Yvonne the dogs say for you to come, they will hold it in. 


Tif how is the baby doing?

I really miss Erin and her children, Reagan and Dagney....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Right? I think anyone who knew her, miss her. 
Jacqui, I'm not laughing. Slips and falls are never a good thing. Worse yet, you'll probably hurt more in the morning.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Jacqui, my new years started with an ouch too! I woke up from the cat running across my face...with his claws out. Big scratch, lots of blood, and it looks like it's probably gonna scar.


----------



## T33's Torts

She's about the same. I'm stuck at an 'important' family gathering. As soon as escape, she's going to be carrot-ed. I fall alllllll the time. I'm very, very clumsy. She is enjoying her time away from the clan. Humidity is still up. She's 88% lethargic.


----------



## Jacqui

I as a rule seldom fall (thank goodness). I was just so thankful my head is hard enough hitting it on the step did not hurt the head... haven't checked to see how the step is holding up.


----------



## T33's Torts

I've literally broken wood falling. 

So I'm soaking the little tort. She isn't drinking it. She is running around... she drank a lot of my mazuri soak yesterday, could that be why she isn't going for the carrot?


The light I'm using isn't the one in their enclosure. This is the only one I could anchor to the chair.


She is sleeping now! It's only been 10 minutes, should I put her back??


----------



## Jacqui

Good to hear she is active during the soak. Yes, drinking a lot yesterday may mean she will take in less today, but even if you don't see her drinking, she may be getting some value from the soak. 

I finally took the big dogs for their walk (don't tell Yvonne) and let me tell you that was a real treat (not!). I finally let the smaller one off leash so she could run and play in the fresh snow. Saved a lot of painful tugs on my body.

Well Jeff arrived for his pill/tortoise exchange. Got to enjoy about 15 mins with him. Sorta peeved because he needed to leave right away because the roads are poor, but also to go get another perscription refilled. The peeved part is I could have easily done that yesterday and so have gotten more time with him.


----------



## T33's Torts

If you dont mind me asking, what are the pills for? And I'm sure the dogs are thankful for their off leash time.


----------



## Jacqui

Jeff has cancer, so the pills are chemo pills that he has to take each day. Of these two only the one can get off leash, the lab mix might decide to for go his training and go for a longer unsupervised run. The little one, Mocha, only is allowed these runs on snow days when there is no traffic.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> Jeff has cancer, so the pills are chemo pills that he has to take each day. Of these two only the one can get off leash, the lab mix might decide to for go his training and go for a longer unsupervised run. The little one, Mocha, only is allowed these runs on snow days when there is no traffic.



Oh! I've heard of chemo pills. I've never known of anyone using them.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Jeff has cancer, so the pills are chemo pills that he has to take each day. Of these two only the one can get off leash, the lab mix might decide to for go his training and go for a longer unsupervised run. The little one, Mocha, only is allowed these runs on snow days when there is no traffic.



Honestly the scariest part of your story of the fall was the broken nails. It reminded me of that movie where the dead girl was haunting and you kept seeing her whole nail break off. eek.. I break nails all the time. People don't know why I am so weird about it but my nails are strong so if they break i have a good chance of them breaking so far back it's so painful.
I am glad to see that you didn't hurt yourself too badly. I am extra clumsy so I fall a lot. I still hate to hear about others doing it though because it's always a risk. You gotta take care of yourself..
Okay I will stop trying to mother you.


----------



## Kerryann

Does anyone know why Jan 1 is celebrated as the new year? I just found out and it's completely a Christian deal but I am kinda wigged/grossed out by it. :shy:


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Does anyone know why Jan 1 is celebrated as the new year? I just found out and it's completely a Christian deal but I am kinda wigged/grossed out by it. :shy:



Can't say I do.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know why Jan 1 is celebrated as the new year? I just found out and it's completely a Christian deal but I am kinda wigged/grossed out by it. :shy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't say I do.
Click to expand...


Well it was based on the date of Jesus's bris. The early Christians thought it was the first time he shed blood for humanity. I never understood why the date was different than the Jewish new year.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Well it was based on the date of Jesus's bris. The early Christians thought it was the first time he shed blood for humanity. I never understood why the date was different than the Jewish new year.



Not sure why that would even be considered shedding blood for humanity.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it was based on the date of Jesus's bris. The early Christians thought it was the first time he shed blood for humanity. I never understood why the date was different than the Jewish new year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why that would even be considered shedding blood for humanity.
Click to expand...


I didn't understand it either because that's what happens to all Jewish men at eight days old. I actually didn't believe it when I read it but my google research says it's true.


----------



## Jacqui

I chose to not have it done to either of my sons.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> I chose to not have it done to either of my sons.



Well now they are out of the running for having a new year proclaimed after them.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Really? This is what chat has turned into?


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Really? This is what chat has turned into?



Thats what happens when you leave too long.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

This is what I stayed up for last night


----------



## Barista5261

Cowboy_Ken said:


> This is what I stayed up for last night



um........what?!


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*

Double post... deleted.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Barista5261 said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I stayed up for last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> um........what?!
Click to expand...


Ken, we're all questioning your mental state... One to many cats?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Right? As am I.


----------



## T33's Torts

So what exactly did you stay up to watch?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I think this was from Billy Rays daughters show in New York. We were just disturbed.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> I think this was from Billy Rays daughters show in New York. We were just disturbed.



I'm disturbed.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tffnytorts said:


> And this is news, how?
> LOL


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm hanging with my bestest sister right now. Like me, she's a bit of a night owl, we regularly stay up way too late texting or playing games on our phones. She and her husband drove up to spend New Years and a couple days with Karen and I, and it's been a blast!!! Plenty of staying up till 2:00 am, then naps in the middle of the day. Gonna be sad when they need to leave.
Did I mention, she's my favoritest sister in the world? We're having fun hearing me talk. Lol.


----------



## Jacqui

*Good morning on this fine second day of the year!*




tffnytorts said:


> Ken, we're all questioning your mental state... One to many cats?



There is no such thing as "one to many cats", has to be something else....


Ken, glad your getting time with your sister. Family is important.


----------



## Yvonne G

Not to bring you back to a distasteful subject, but Jesus wasn't actually born on December 25th.

http://www.infoplease.com/spot/newyearhistory.html


----------



## T33's Torts

Success.


At least I think I'm successful. I cant tell if she's too weak to hold her head up, or drinking it. Usually when she us drinking her whole head is submerged...
Like this


----------



## Jacqui

*fingers crossed* that it's success, not weakness


----------



## T33's Torts

Its ironic what a fine line separates thw two. Did I mention we started the first part of the Russian area? This whole yard is temporary, not lasting more than another year. This house was a transition place any way. I have 4 females and a male. The ratio was accidental, as I thought bob was a girl. So far they all get along BEAUTIFULLY. I seperates them (in pens) to feed them.


----------



## Jacqui

Looking good for a start! My favorite part is the planting stage myself. What about you?


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> Looking good for a start! My favorite part is the planting stage myself. What about you?



I like the placing and decorating part! I love the planting as well. I already started some Sedum. This cage is going to be the bare minimum. A small water dish (its a paint roller tray) a few plants, a big hut, basking area with lamp and a handful od feeding stones. I don't have the extra income to be throwing around fancy stuff. I found some cute decoration at a swap meet.


----------



## Kerryann

Yvonne G said:


> Not to bring you back to a distasteful subject, but Jesus wasn't actually born on December 25th.
> 
> http://www.infoplease.com/spot/newyearhistory.html



Yes I had heard that before. However the death date is probably more accurate to the date because it was recorded that it was around passover time.




Jacqui said:


> Looking good for a start! My favorite part is the planting stage myself. What about you?



The weeding part is my least favorite part of the whole process.
It's too cold here for me to even think about that. 

I was posting earlier that I was at the doctors office. Then I drove into the office in a blizzard. Now I have a fiasco brewing. In good news my dr's appt was getting a procedure done that Mikey gave me as a gift. I am sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo happy with the results.


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> I like the placing and decorating part! I love the planting as well. I already started some Sedum. This cage is going to be the bare minimum. A small water dish (its a paint roller tray) a few plants, a big hut, basking area with lamp and a handful od feeding stones. I don't have the extra income to be throwing around fancy stuff. I found some cute decoration at a swap meet.



I find a lot of my stuff (like the logs) while walking the dogs or driving around. Many people will give you starts of plants they have growing out in their yards, too. Might also want to try something like Freecycle or Craig's list for stuff too. Ask and you just might receive. I also am always checking out the clearance plants everywhere. Believe me, my enclosures are all done on shoestring budgets.


I don't like the weeding either. 

Glad you liked the results from the Dr.


----------



## Jacqui

I see *Sibi!*


----------



## sibi

Of course, now, Kerryann, I'd want to know what procedure made you soooooo happy

My phone had been out of commission for weeks because I used the heck out of it, or something. I just couldn't get the forum to work anymore. Everything else works, I mean, if I use the net, I don't have a problem with lag or showing a page. But, when I tried to use the forum, well, let's just say I gave up on it. My hubby downloaded a new app for my windows phone that allows me to use the forum w/o the lags, but I don't like the page setup. I can't see all the things I was able to see before. I would have to get on my computer in order to get up to speed with threads and posts. But, I hate to be sitting at the computer all day long. I need to move around and do things while I post, chat, text, use the net, etc. That's why I've been so bummed out with my phone. The phone cost my husband $400! and it's not even been a year of use with the forum that it started to lag, and show distorted pages, and I had to wait until all posts were shown on a page, Ugh!!!! 

I'm on the computer now, but I'm about to get off cause I need to tend to my animals. I posted Baby Runt's Butt recently. It was so funny to see her sprawled out like that lol. Anyhow, I hope all is well with Kim and her new home, Kerryann and her new procedure, Jacqui with the bad cold weather, Cowboy with his favorite family members, Yvonne with her fact finding on Jesus' birthday, and everyone else out there. Be warm my friends; even Florida is getting into the low 30's tonight!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've got tortoises. I don't weed. I encourage the growth of weeds.


----------



## T33's Torts

Oh ^!*^)&$!!! Leak  And that tub in the bottom of the pic used to be for the dogs  Its not for the torts.


----------



## Barista5261

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've got tortoises. I don't weed. I encourage the growth of weeds.



I was gonna say, don't y'all have some gigantic mobile grass-fuled lawn mowers? [FACE WITH TEARS OF JOY] why kill yourself trying to pull out weeds when you can turn your dinosaurs loose and they'll do it for you?


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Barista5261 said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got tortoises. I don't weed. I encourage the growth of weeds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was gonna say, don't y'all have some gigantic mobile grass-fuled lawn mowers? [FACE WITH TEARS OF JOY] why kill yourself trying to pull out weeds when you can turn your dinosaurs loose and they'll do it for you?
Click to expand...


My lawn mowers mow about 3 weeds then sleep for a few hours.


----------



## Jacqui

Barista5261 said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got tortoises. I don't weed. I encourage the growth of weeds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was gonna say, don't y'all have some gigantic mobile grass-fuled lawn mowers? [FACE WITH TEARS OF JOY] why kill yourself trying to pull out weeds when you can turn your dinosaurs loose and they'll do it for you?
Click to expand...


A) Because the tortoises don't eat all the types of weeds or only at certain stages of the weeds' growth.

B) No matter what folks say, my big sulcatas can not even keep their own enclosure mowed, let alone the little the other tortoises do on their enclosures.


----------



## Barista5261

tffnytorts said:


> Barista5261 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got tortoises. I don't weed. I encourage the growth of weeds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was gonna say, don't y'all have some gigantic mobile grass-fuled lawn mowers? [FACE WITH TEARS OF JOY] why kill yourself trying to pull out weeds when you can turn your dinosaurs loose and they'll do it for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My lawn mowers mow about 3 weeds then sleep for a few hours.
Click to expand...


Hahahaha that doesn't sound like much of a return [FACE WITH TEARS OF JOY]


----------



## Yvonne G

Tiffany: I don't understand. Your new habitat has a leak? I though it was dirt.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Yvonne G said:


> Tiffany: I don't understand. Your new habitat has a leak? I though it was dirt.



There's a water line underneath. We were digging and busted a pipe. Luckily its a minor one, that provides water to some no longer- existent sprinklers. It was fixed, dried and buried.


We are removing the dirt so we can make a secure base (so no one digs out!)


The problem with the leaking is that ut makes the soil sink.


----------



## Kerryann

My little tortoises have lots of noon weeds that I grow for them to eat. I do grow some weeds in pots. I don't want weeds in my yard. I grow organic weeds, flowers, roses, and lettuces. 
I had a facial filler done on my cheeks and some botox in my forehead. My face looks so much nicer minus the bruising. Once the bruising hours away I'll post before and after pics. The surgeon said my face probably looked weird to me because I lost weight last year and my fullness I was used to went with my fat. 
I was at work until almost 10 pm


----------



## StarSapphire22

I am trying to figure out this healthcare thing. I swear it's in a different language. WHAT DOES ALL THIS MEAN.

Not to mention, I don't have health insurance because my wallet likes it that way. It's told me so. 


...Being a grown-up is hard guys. So glad I'm going to my mommy's tomorrow. Maybe she'll make easymac with shapes. Can I go back to that stage in my life please?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Karen and I are luck in regard to ObamaCare. We have medical thru her work. We've got an annual $7000 deductible. That means Cowboy doesn't have a relationship with his doctor. So ObamaCare really means nothing to us.


----------



## Jacqui

*Good morning!​*

I will be back later, if my laptop can do a better job of responding.


----------



## lisa127

It is so ridiculously cold. And Monday's high will be 3 degrees. Tuesday's high will be -3 degrees. That's not counting windchills.....and those are highs! My reptile room is very warm. Maybe I should just live in there for a while.

On another note, I'm feeling very down lately. Mostly due to family drama and issues on both my husband's side and my side. Sometimes it makes you start to lose faith in family, ya know?

All that being said, 

Good morning everyone!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

I understand totally! That's one reason I'm sort of 'estranged' from my family. We have no animosity towards each other, we just all go our own way. When I read about how close Jacqui is with her family, I get a little jealous, but then I remember that I'm a hermit and I enjoy being alone.


----------



## lisa127

Yvonne G said:


> I understand totally! That's one reason I'm sort of 'estranged' from my family. We have no animosity towards each other, we just all go our own way. When I read about how close Jacqui is with her family, I get a little jealous, but then I remember that I'm a hermit and I enjoy being alone.



Yvonne, I am pretty much a hermit who likes being alone as well. But my extended family is important to me. Unfortunately the estrangements I am speaking of are due to animosity. Of course the situation in my own family is effecting me deeper than the one on my husbands side. The one on my side is not directly me, it is between my sister and my nephew. But I was very close to my nephew when he was a child and it is hurting me.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

For Karen and I, the family that come up and stay with us, we are very close with. We both come from largish families, but not many make the effort to visit. Those that do, we cherish.


----------



## mctlong

StarSapphire22 said:


> ...Being a grown-up is hard guys. So glad I'm going to my mommy's tomorrow. Maybe she'll make easymac with shapes. Can I go back to that stage in my life please?



..and hot dogs cut up and mixed in. I'd like to go back too, please.

Fortunately I can avoid the Obamacare thing too since we get insurance through my husbands job. 

Speaking of jobs, I'm thinking of quitting mine and being a stay-at-home mom for a couple years until my son gets to preschool. Any stay-at-home moms out there? The only thing holding me back is the fear of loosing the financial security that a two income home brings.


----------



## lisa127

mctlong said:


> StarSapphire22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Being a grown-up is hard guys. So glad I'm going to my mommy's tomorrow. Maybe she'll make easymac with shapes. Can I go back to that stage in my life please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..and hot dogs cut up and mixed in. I'd like to go back too, please.
> 
> Fortunately I can avoid the Obamacare thing too since we get insurance through my husbands job.
> 
> Speaking of jobs, I'm thinking of quitting mine and being a stay-at-home mom for a couple years until my son gets to preschool. Any stay-at-home moms out there? The only thing holding me back is the fear of loosing the financial security that a two income home brings.
Click to expand...


My kids are in college now, but I was a stay at home mom when they were little. When they started school (they are less than a year apart) I began working two hours a day at the aftercare program in their school. A year or two in I added a couple more hours by working the before school care too. They came to work with me of course. My daughter is turning 20 now and I'm still there!

I guess we have struggled financially because of it. The reason I have stayed at the school working is because the benefits are great. But I still only work 22 hours a week, and only 9 months a year at that. So I went from being a stay at home mom to working part time and seasonally for the rest of my life. Good benefits but not very lucrative. I haven't worked full time in over 20 years and the one thing I regret is I could never support myself by myself. And women should be able to take care of themselves, even if they don't "need" to.


----------



## Yvonne G

I was a working mom, but my hours were 2p to 10p, so they didn't need a baby sitter for too long, as my husband came home by about 4p. I was gone most of the time, but made up for it on week-ends. If I had it to do over again, I'd probably still work. It's so hard to make it on just one salary.


----------



## sibi

There are pros and cons to staying at home and raising your kids. The pros: most times you get to know your kids better; you can nip trouble coming before it gets out of control; you get to instill morals and values that YOU believe in, not others; you're there for the most important times in their lives; just to mention a few. The cons: less family income; your kids can drive you nuts and you can actually do more damage than good; your husband can take for granted all that you do for your family which can become very depressing and/or oppressive; you eventually lose all work experience putting you in a vulnerable position in the event of divorce or death of spouse. 

A happier solution is to work part time that doesn't drain resources, and allows you to spend more time with the kids and forging closer family ties. Work experience is work experience whether it's part time or full time. And, if necessary, it's easier to jump right back to full time work. That's my two cents.


----------



## Jacqui

I was stay at home until all my children were in school full time. Then I worked the night shift, while my then husband worked days. I missed a lot by not being there (awake and functioning) during their evenings and in some ways I think my children resented it. Like I could rarely go to a football game. Of course, I also think it taught them to be more responsible for themselves. If you could pull it off money wise, then I would say stay at home.


----------



## T33's Torts

Well my mom worked full time 5-6 days a week. This being said, when we did spend time together, we fought a majority of the time because she was not able to accommodate to the things I did during the day. She still hasn't gotten used to my animals and I frequently hear her complaining about them. Then come the accidental negative comments such as "Really? The zoo? Only boring people go to the zoo.." And that hurt a lot because I very often asked to go to the LOs Angeles zoo. I think staying at home while your child is young is very important.


----------



## Jacqui

My mother worked full time to support the three of us kids. I sure hope I never made her feel bad about doing so. I wished she had lived long enough for me to fully understand all the sacrifices she made for us. I am sure I never told her thank you for it.  We never had much, but we had enough to survive and she taught us to be responsible and to not depend on government support. We did only a few trips and those were in later years and cheap ones in the car, but they were all very special. I am lucky too in that my Mom and I had similar likes and she was my best friend ever. I knew no matter what I did, no matter how disappointed she might be in my life choices, that she was always there for me. So I guess living with my Grandparents for my very young summers, having an all day babysitter before I started school and then siblings who babysat me til Mom got home, never hurt me. Unlike others in my neighborhood growing up, we three were not in trouble and all went on in school. The others had mothers who were stay at homes. So I really think it all depends on what you give to your children in the time you have with them, be it limited as a working Mom or more unlimited as a stay at home Mom. It comes down to quality not quantity.

Tif sorry your relationship with your Mom is not all that wonderful. I hope that with time, you both can move closer together. It's never too late as long as your both alive and willing to let go of the past and compromise for the sake of each other. I wish for you to someday know the wonderful type of relationship I had with my Mother, my best friend, my support staff, my rock.


----------



## T33's Torts

Thank you.  I always try, but its a 'one step forward, two steps back' sort of thing.


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> Thank you.  I always try, but its a 'one step forward, two steps back' sort of thing.



It's the trying part that counts the most.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> My mother worked full time to support the three of us kids. I sure hope I never made her feel bad about doing so. I wished she had lived long enough for me to fully understand all the sacrifices she made for us. I am sure I never told her thank you for it.  We never had much, but we had enough to survive and she taught us to be responsible and to not depend on government support. We did only a few trips and those were in later years and cheap ones in the car, but they were all very special. I am lucky too in that my Mom and I had similar likes and she was my best friend ever. I knew no matter what I did, no matter how disappointed she might be in my life choices, that she was always there for me. So I guess living with my Grandparents for my very young summers, having an all day babysitter before I started school and then siblings who babysat me til Mom got home, never hurt me. Unlike others in my neighborhood growing up, we three were not in trouble and all went on in school. The others had mothers who were stay at homes. So I really think it all depends on what you give to your children in the time you have with them, be it limited as a working Mom or more unlimited as a stay at home Mom. It comes down to quality not quantity.
> 
> Tif sorry your relationship with your Mom is not all that wonderful. I hope that with time, you both can move closer together. It's never too late as long as your both alive and willing to let go of the past and compromise for the sake of each other. I wish for you to someday know the wonderful type of relationship I had with my Mother, my best friend, my support staff, my rock.



This sounds closer to my story growing up. My dad died while my mom was pregnant so of course my mom worked, and she worked hard. I remember her struggling so much and sometimes crying when she would create these meals out of whatever she could scrape together(it made me an inventive cook and canned beets are for sure a good dessert). I remember when she crashed her car when I was 6 or 7. She came home bruised up and instead of crying about her injuries she cried about how she'd get to work. She instilled a very strong work ethic in me. My mom didn't have much of an education so she worked hard manual labor. She never took sick days (unpaid). I don't think she wasn't anything but a fantastic mother. She took her vacation with me out in the woods in a tent and spent her weekends and evenings with me. I understood growing up that she was doing what had to be done, though all the while she was asking me NOT to follow in her footsteps. 
I will work when I have a kid. It won't be as much as I work now but I won't raise a kid who doesn't have the worth ethic that Mike and I have. I think it's a core value for us and we want that to be a core value for our kids too. Mike and I work different shifts of a sort. I can work where and when I want as long as my clients are happy so I could work at home more. He works earlier than me and is mostly home by 3 or 4. I tend to get up later and go in around 9-9:30 and then come home between 6 and 7. 
My relationship with my family is a strange one I think. When we are together we are like thick as thieves but when I am in the midst of my work weeks we typically don't talk. We all are hard workers and usually text each other on the weekends but I can go a few weeks without even texting my mom. I can go usually about a month without seeing her. Mike had a really hard time with that when we first got together. He talks to his mom daily and sees them at least every few weeks and they live 2 hours away.


----------



## mctlong

Wow, everyone. Thank you, you definately gave me some stuff to consider.

I did some math and I think I found a sweet spot in my work to daycare ratio. If I work 4 days a week instead of 5, and work from home 2 of those days and in the office 2 days (thereby only putting the baby in daycare 2 days), I can double my monthly take-home (the amount I earn after paying daycare and other costs associated with working such as gas and parking). 

Now I just have to talk my bosses into letting me work from home 2 days a week....


My relationship with my mom is similar to yours, Tff, so I know I want to spend more time with my son.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I think most of you know the relationship I had with my mom. She was my best friend, she nurtured a, â€œKinship with all life" belief system in me. She raised 6 kids by herself, taught me you get sick Friday night and well on Sunday night. When she was passing, I told my sister to tell her to wait till I could be there in 3 days. 15 minutes after me getting there, she passed with me holding her hand. It's been a spell since she passed, and I still choke up. Doing so now even. When I was going through those fun high school years, she said, â€œI may not always like you, but I will always love you." Straightened my a$$ right up.


----------



## T33's Torts

On a different note (I'm not trying to change the subject) I finished the Russian cage! Hooray for me. The water dish has a hole in it so that will be added soon. There's an aloe and an hibiscus that are new, a patch of organic grass and Sedum!


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Well, I think I FINALLY got this dang Cooter to eat. I've had her a month, has not eaten. I've tried everything under the sun...accept feeder fish. I bough 12 random feeder goldfish/minnows. She's casually following them around the pool.

She's pretty friendly, anyone have Cooters? I've had various sliders, and an Alligator Snapper. None were friendly, other than the Snapper, the sliders all hide and panic.

This cooter, she watches me, likes her chin rubbed, LOVES her shell scratched. She's a ball.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Sulcata_Sandy said:


> Well, I think I FINALLY got this dang Cooter to eat. I've had her a month, has not eaten. I've tried everything under the sun...accept feeder fish. I bough 12 random feeder goldfish/minnows. She's casually following them around the pool.
> 
> She's pretty friendly, anyone have Cooters? I've had various sliders, and an Alligator Snapper. None were friendly, other than the Snapper, the sliders all hide and panic.
> 
> This cooter, she watches me, likes her chin rubbed, LOVES her shell scratched. She's a ball.



You gotta love a little one like that.
Last night I couldn't sleep. I have to follow my pattern and not have caffeine and I broke those rules last night. I even ate a cookie in bed. Anyway I woke up with a crick in my neck.


----------



## Vishnu2

I will bind all your stories together.  Changing the subject and adding to it. 

I won't talk about my mom to much. I will just say my twins are 4 years old, I live 2 hours from her now, but when I lived closer (30min) away it didn't change this fact much. She has seen my younger children 2x their whole lives... 

To add to the enclosure topic: I'm almost finished with my tortoises habitat. Today, I got a tortoise delivered to my house for my birthday. A beautiful Hermann. She is my new love. I adore her. 

Today I turned one year younger *Errr, I meant older* One of my fond childhood memories is always having a fresh birthday cake. My husband is trying to continue on with this tradition by making me a cake from scratch. He is on his second cake. The first one, caved in on him. 

Watching him brings me great joy. What a an awesome day, new tortoise and great smelling cake is happening..

Oh, I have to mention that my 17 year old daughter mentioned me on her FB page. Wow! Teens are so unpredictable!


----------



## Jacqui

Shhh don't tell Yvonne, but my baby boy showed up and we went out for supper. 

Sandy we had a beautiful cooter once and he was the sweetest fellow. Super tame.

Happy birthday again Vishnu. Glad your baby arrived alright. Hey tell your hubby to just layer the frosting on thicker where it caved in and nobody will care any how.


----------



## Vishnu2

Jacqui said:


> Shhh don't tell Yvonne, but my baby boy showed up and we went out for supper.
> 
> Sandy we had a beautiful cooter once and he was the sweetest fellow. Super tame.
> 
> Happy birthday again Vishnu. Glad your baby arrived alright. Hey tell your hubby to just layer the frosting on thicker where it caved in and nobody will care any how.




Jacqui, you're a hoot. I will let him know. Thanks again for the birthday wishes.  I always appreciate your kindness.


----------



## Jacqui

*Here's to a wonderful Saturday for all of ya!*


----------



## T33's Torts

Reptile expo!! Two hours to go!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tffnytorts said:


> Reptile expo!! Two hours to go!



Where at?


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reptile expo!! Two hours to go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where at?
Click to expand...


The Pomona Fair-plex. Its call the ""worlds largest reptile expo in Los Angeles"" but its in OC.


----------



## Yvonne G

Take lots of pictures!


----------



## T33's Torts

Yep! My memory card is empty!


----------



## T33's Torts

Oh goodness. 147 pictures later....
I'll attack some to the show's event thread when I get home.


----------



## Kerryann

I have some spoiled torts right now. We just cut up 10lbs of Florida strawberries for our wheat beer. Torts and dogs fit tops send I saved the rest for our squirrels and bunnies. Yesterday I have the bunnies carrots and lettuce butts. Today they already got collards butts.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> I have some spoiled torts right now. We just cut up 10lbs of Florida strawberries for our wheat beer. Torts and dogs fit tops send I saved the rest for our squirrels and bunnies. Yesterday I have the bunnies carrots and lettuce butts. Today they already got collards butts.



Sorry, I am still stuck on the thought of wasting good strawberries in beer...


----------



## T33's Torts

Strawberry greens is the only way to lure a tort out of her shell at the vet. Its proven.
I just bought a ton of crickets and the noise is giving me a headache.


----------



## Jacqui

I love the sound of crickets singing. Always reminds me of summertime.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have some spoiled torts right now. We just cut up 10lbs of Florida strawberries for our wheat beer. Torts and dogs fit tops send I saved the rest for our squirrels and bunnies. Yesterday I have the bunnies carrots and lettuce butts. Today they already got collards butts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I am still stuck on the thought of wasting good strawberries in beer...
Click to expand...


I love the beers Mikey had made for me. I got an extra 2 lbs for eating. We had to fight the snowmageddon crowds that were stocking up. Organic plant city strawberries were hard to find.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ew, crickets! I absolutely HATE when a cricket gets loose in the house. Drives me crazy!


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Yvonne G said:


> Ew, crickets! I absolutely HATE when a cricket gets loose in the house. Drives me crazy!



I just smash them when they get loose.


----------



## Kerryann

I am at a beer tasting party. Mikey has a spacial glass
http://s.photobucket.com/user/kerry.../IMG_20140104_190238_943_zpscogpdwtm.jpg.html


----------



## T33's Torts

*whispers*
I spy Sibi......


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

(((((Me too)))))


----------



## lisa127

I refuse to feed any of my animals crickets. I hate those things!


----------



## sibi

What! You guys are spying on me? How is that possible? You mean, you check to see where I'm at and who's threads I'm answering? That's not spying....I do that all the time, and I never considered it spying. If it were spying, the forum would have put an end to that long ago


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



sibi said:


> What! You guys are spying on me? How is that possible? You mean, you check to see where I'm at and who's threads I'm answering? That's not spying....I do that all the time, and I never considered it spying. If it were spying, the forum would have put an end to that long ago



Lol! I'm like 35% stalker.... I stalked this stray cat for an hour yesterday.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Aww Sibi. We just been missin you. We have a down filled couch and one of the cushions had scoot out about 4" yesterday. Needless to say, your kitten, Marky Mark found that to be the puuurfect place to snuggle down for the day. He's just so damn cute. I'll see if Karen got a picture for you.


Here you goâ€¦




See his little fish/bird toy? He packs that around everywhere with him.


----------



## sibi

OMG, what a cute pic! I just love that purrrty kitty. I know you guys are missing me. I've been out of my rockers lately because I can't use my phone anymore to get on the forum. Something happened, and now I get long long lags just to show a page, and if I want to view current posts, that's another 10 minutes of wait...if I even get it. It became impossible to post anything. So, now I have to get on my computer to post. Since I'm always moving, that's pretty sad that I can't post when I want to where I want to. Anyway, at least I can still post, ay?


Cowboy_Ken said:


> Aww Sibi. We just been missin you. We have a down filled couch and one of the cushions had scoot out about 4" yesterday. Needless to say, your kitten, Marky Mark found that to be the puuurfect place to snuggle down for the day. He's just so damn cute. I'll see if Karen got a picture for you.
> 
> 
> Here you goâ€¦
> 
> 
> See his little fish/bird toy? He packs that around everywhere with him.







Tiff, if that makes you 35% stalker, then I'm 75% stalker LOL


tffnytorts said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> What! You guys are spying on me? How is that possible? You mean, you check to see where I'm at and who's threads I'm answering? That's not spying....I do that all the time, and I never considered it spying. If it were spying, the forum would have put an end to that long ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! I'm like 35% stalker.... I stalked this stray cat for an hour yesterday.
Click to expand...


----------



## T33's Torts

We all have it in us..


----------



## Kerryann

I stalk sometimes, it's less stalking and more research.


----------



## sibi

Yeah, that's what I do. That's why I didn't consider it to be spying. If features are available for users, how can it be spying?


Kerryann said:


> I stalk sometimes, it's less stalking and more research.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



sibi said:


> Yeah, that's what I do. That's why I didn't consider it to be spying. If features are available for users, how can it be spying?
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stalk sometimes, it's less stalking and more research.
Click to expand...


It's not, it's just bring savvy


----------



## Jacqui

*Morning! *


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> *Morning! *



Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

Big plans for your day Tif?


----------



## Kerryann

Ugh I feel unmotivated right now. I got up, fed animals, made waffles, and now I'm laying back in bed. Today I need to take down holiday decorations, code, and work out. Ooh but first I need to go shopping which means I need to shower. I'm laying in bed.


----------



## Yvonne G

Damn! I do laundry on Sunday, so I took my first load to the washer, opened the lid, and there was my last load from last Sunday! I hate when that happens. So now, instead of one colored load and one white load, I have three loads.


----------



## lisa127

I hate when I do that Yvonne! The only thing worse than forgetting the ones in the washer is forgetting to add any soap and not realizing it until after washing and drying. Which is what I did last week!


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh well...at least your 'dirty' clothes are well-rinsed!!


----------



## Jacqui

I am having such a chuckle from all of you and your washings.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> Big plans for your day Tif?



Brace myself for the big week coming up.


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big plans for your day Tif?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brace myself for the big week coming up.
Click to expand...


Do we get to know what's coming up this week?


----------



## Kerryann

I have a chemical engineer friend who told me for washing clothes you only need a tenth of what they recommend you use.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big plans for your day Tif?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brace myself for the big week coming up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do we get to know what's coming up this week?
Click to expand...


Another average week. I've been on vacation the last two weeks. Now I have to wait until spring.


----------



## Jacqui

So back to work or is it school?

Will be a big week for me towards the end of the week any how, Jeff comes home for his round of Dr appts starting Thursday. For today and tomorrow, just have to survive the cold blast. I have warned the dogs they may need to keep their paws crossed and just hold it in, as not sure we will be able to do walks.


----------



## T33's Torts

School and work. Mainly school.
Its going to be hot!! In the high 70's to low 80s!


----------



## Jacqui

I don't mind cold, but I feel like I have moved up to North Dakota with (insert proper member name which I am spacing on). Windchills will be -30s starting later today and lasting a little over a day. It's 7 now with only a -9 windchill factor... but the sun is shining!!


----------



## T33's Torts

I love the cold. Today should be nice, so the torts (the Russians too, if I can find a big enough bin) will soak outside.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Me! 

We're -46 right now...and only supposed to get colder. Last I heard tomorrow might get down to -70.

I got back from Christmas with my moms family last night...it was a great trip, and Littlefoot did so good, I'm so happy/proud. We're all glad to be home though.  Can't wait to show you guys one of my presents!


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> Me!
> 
> We're -46 right now...and only supposed to get colder. Last I heard tomorrow might get down to -70.
> 
> I got back from Christmas with my moms family last night...it was a great trip, and Littlefoot did so good, I'm so happy/proud. We're all glad to be home though.  Can't wait to show you guys one of my presents!



Yeah Jessica is the name!  My pickup truck made a ruling that I am not allowed to leave the house in any weather single digit and below. My truck would never run again, if I lived up in ND. 

Glad you had a great time with your family.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Our late spring-fall is nice!

Here's one of my presents from Mom...she brought it back from her trip to Hawai'i. I love it!


----------



## Jacqui

nice keyring!

For Ken:

Since it's Holy Bacon Sunday...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> nice keyring!
> 
> For Ken:
> 
> Since it's Holy Bacon Sunday...



I like it, but there's too much cinnamon roll!!!! Happy High Holy Day of Bacon Sunday!


----------



## Barista5261

[FLUSHED FACE]

I feel unworthy to look upon such a glorious bonding of two sacred food groups [PERSON WITH FOLDED HANDS]


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Barista5261 said:


> [FLUSHED FACE]
> 
> I feel unworthy to look upon such a glorious bonding of two sacred food groups [PERSON WITH FOLDED HANDS]



Never more perfectly said.


I tried to socialize Shellvester and Floppi today. (Dont worry, they we're watched like a hawk) I keep wanting to get my bunny a friend, of her own species. She doesn't like Vester :-/ She ran(hopped) away crying and thumping.... A little tort scared a gigantic rabbit... *sighs* 
I saw an ad for free bunnies near me and wanted to take a few but clearly my bun is too anti social to have a play mate.


----------



## Yvonne G

The grand daughter that I was day-care-giver from birth until around 10yrs of age, and who now lives in Texas, was married on New Year's Eve. I thought you all might get a kick out of her wedding apparel. Here she is, walking 'down the aisle' (she was married at home by a JP) on the arm of her dad, my son:







She was holding out for wearing jeans, but her parents' good sense prevailed.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I wore Levi's for my wedding. Karen said no to the hat though, so as we turned to walk down the aisle, my best man handed me my hat and it didn't come off until later that night. Anyone old enough to remember in â€œGator" Burt turns to Sally and explains there is only one reason a man needs to remove his hat. Lol.


----------



## T33's Torts

At my aunt's wedding, we dressed her dog up with a build a bear dress... It was so cute.


I cleaned out the sulcata's cage so temporarily I put them all in the tank that I leave the smallest one in. I come back and Shellvester has his leg up.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hope everyone is enjoying the game as much as we are!


----------



## StarSapphire22

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> I wore Levi's for my wedding. Karen said no to the hat though, so as we turned to walk down the aisle, my best man handed me my hat and it didn't come off until later that night. Anyone old enough to remember in â€œGator" Burt turns to Sally and explains there is only one reason a man needs to remove his hat. Lol.



Isn't that Smokey and the Bandit?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

You're probably right.


----------



## StarSapphire22

"Old enough to remember"...pshhhh, I just have good taste.


----------



## sibi

That is one of the cleanest butts I've ever seen in a baby sully! The raised leg is cute too, Heehee. Btw, I think Shellvester is a girl...just a guess.


tffnytorts said:


> At my aunt's wedding, we dressed her dog up with a build a bear dress... It was so cute.
> 
> 
> I cleaned out the sulcata's cage so temporarily I put them all in the tank that I leave the smallest one in. I come back and Shellvester has his leg up.


----------



## T33's Torts

I know, I know, My 'male' looks female and my 'female' looks male. He just got cleaned!


----------



## sibi

Tiff, do you have a rabbit coat on that rabbit? From the back, it looks like she's wearing a rabbit fur coat LOL I think your baby sully is also running away...maybe they scared each other.


tffnytorts said:


> Barista5261 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [FLUSHED FACE]
> 
> I feel unworthy to look upon such a glorious bonding of two sacred food groups [PERSON WITH FOLDED HANDS]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never more perfectly said.
> 
> 
> I tried to socialize Shellvester and Floppi today. (Dont worry, they we're watched like a hawk) I keep wanting to get my bunny a friend, of her own species. She doesn't like Vester :-/ She ran(hopped) away crying and thumping.... A little tort scared a gigantic rabbit... *sighs*
> I saw an ad for free bunnies near me and wanted to take a few but clearly my bun is too anti social to have a play mate.
Click to expand...


----------



## T33's Torts

He (she) was still scared from the brushing. Nope! She's allllllllll fur. She sheds like crazy all year, especially summer. Sometimes we find clumps of hair, but no bald stops....


----------



## sibi

Wow, that's awesome. I just wouldn't want to own one because I'm allergic to rabbit fur.


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wore Levi's for my wedding. Karen said no to the hat though, so as we turned to walk down the aisle, my best man handed me my hat and it didn't come off until later that night. Anyone old enough to remember in â€œGator" Burt turns to Sally and explains there is only one reason a man needs to remove his hat. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that Smokey and the Bandit?
Click to expand...


 I was sitting here racking my brains trying to come up with "Gator" and all I could think was "Smokey and the Bandit"


----------



## Kerryann

StarSapphire22 said:


> Our late spring-fall is nice!
> 
> Here's one of my presents from Mom...she brought it back from her trip to Hawai'i. I love it!



That is cute.




Yvonne G said:


> The grand daughter that I was day-care-giver from birth until around 10yrs of age, and who now lives in Texas, was married on New Year's Eve. I thought you all might get a kick out of her wedding apparel. Here she is, walking 'down the aisle' (she was married at home by a JP) on the arm of her dad, my son:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was holding out for wearing jeans, but her parents' good sense prevailed.



Her dress is very cute. I am gonna run off to my mac and code for a while  I have been super slacking.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Where is everyone tonight??? Under wool blankets I hope?


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Where is everyone tonight??? Under wool blankets I hope?



I was sleeping.
Snowmageddon is supposed to wrap up today and just leave us with negative temperatures. I told all my employees to work from home so I need to motivate myself to get up and at em.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Where is everyone tonight??? Under wool blankets I hope?



Sleeping as well. Its coooolllllddd


----------



## Yvonne G

Once again, Jacqui has let us down in the "good morning" department!


----------



## lisa127

It's not too bad here yet. It's still about 14 degrees, but the winds are horrible so windchill is below 0. By this time tomorrow regular temp will be below 0, not even factoring in windchill.


----------



## T33's Torts

Today's high is 74Â°


----------



## lisa127

Nice....lol


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tffnytorts said:


> Today's high is 74Â°



You, dear, are a brat!!!


----------



## Kerryann

It's a balmy 11 degrees here but outs supposed to plummet this afternoon down to -20.
My coworker is so dang smart. He got married this summer and I asked him why he didn't honeymoon then and he said they'd do it this winter. He's leaving the cold for Israel. So smart..... I'm stick here cold and snowy.


----------



## lisa127

We are now down to 8 degrees before windchill is factored in. It's beginning to drop.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Once again, Jacqui has let us down in the "good morning" department!



No Jacqui was just trying to sleep away the negative numbers.   In reality am doing everything different here today because of the cold, so did not get on as early as usual. Like how do you explain to a dog you have been working hard to get housebroken (and who now has only a rare accident) that you DO want him to go potty in the house? Didn't think the little Chi would survive at -7 (-21 windchill) long enough to do his jobs. Plus I think the laptop is also suffering from cold depression and is moving even slower then normal.


*Good Morning!*

There Yvonne happy now?


----------



## Yvonne G

Poor doggies. I feel for 'em in this cold weather. It doesn't seem to bother Misty when there's frost on the ground. She just marches out there and does her business.

Do you have those doggie pads for the pups to use in the house? My daughter had to resort to them as one of her older dogs has become incontinent. She just goes when/wherever she feels like it. So she gets locked up in the laundry room over night with the whole floor covered in doggie pads.


----------



## sibi

I don't mind cleaning up after my lapdog. In fact, I put down pee pads for him near the back door because I did not want to walk him on cold days. He's so smart though. He knows I want him to pee and do his business outside; but, when I don't take him outside, he just looks at me and walks over to his pads. Now, that's housebroken

BTW, Good morning/afternoon my friends! We are expected to get to 17 degrees here in sunny Florida tonight/tomorrow. Right now, it's 32 degrees! Brrrrr....


----------



## Kerryann

Cici would have to be sick to go potty in the house at all. Ozzie on the other hand is old and is only tolerant of waiting so long. Cici gets really upset she sees you looking at her while she is doing her business. This morning she had a hard time because each time she would squat down something cold would smack her on the booty. So finally when she had found a spot where she could properly squat untouched I called her and looked at her. She finished her business but there was a shame that came over her. 
Ozzie on the other hand pooped on the front porch which has the roof cover and he even peed off the side of the porch. I am pretty sure the snow is about as deep as he is tall.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

When Ava was a puppy, we simply kept an eye on her and when she would get in position, as it were, we'd jump up an head to the door calling her very happy like. Then we'd praise her for going outside. She has never done here business in the house. 
All that said, when it's raining, and I wake her up and open the back door, she'll take two steps out, feel the rain, and turn to come right back in. Lolling at you as if to say, â€œI don't need to go that bad!"


----------



## StarSapphire22

Good news! Taylor and I both got phone calls to set up interviews at Microsoft. Our friend (former coworker of ours) just accepted a position, so we are optimistic. It'd be a really good thing for us financially...Tay would make a few extra bucks an hour, and my hourly pay would almost double and I'd get 15-30 more hours a week by becoming full time. We'd also get normal M-F hours and never work later than 6 PM. I'd probably keep a shift/week at Petco...make enough to pay for cat food and keep my discount.

I'm excited.   



Also, does anyone have any tips on leaky clay dishes? I'm on my 4th one (bought from different locations) and every single one seeps water out the bottom. My substrate is soaked! Ughhhh.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Congrats on the Microsoft prospect. Can you locate maybe a glazed dish? That or a plastic one?


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, most of us strive for a moist substrate. But if you don't want water to leak out of the saucer, then you'll have to buy one that is glazed on the outside. Or buy an orange plastic one. They look just like the clay saucers, but the plastic doesn't leak.


----------



## sibi

My idea exactly...a glazed dish will keep the water in.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Well there's moist and there's swampy, lol. I'll look for a glazed one. 

Just set up both of our interviews. Yay! So excited.


----------



## Kerryann

StarSapphire22 said:


> Good news! Taylor and I both got phone calls to set up interviews at Microsoft. Our friend (former coworker of ours) just accepted a position, so we are optimistic. It'd be a really good thing for us financially...Tay would make a few extra bucks an hour, and my hourly pay would almost double and I'd get 15-30 more hours a week by becoming full time. We'd also get normal M-F hours and never work later than 6 PM. I'd probably keep a shift/week at Petco...make enough to pay for cat food and keep my discount.
> 
> I'm excited.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, does anyone have any tips on leaky clay dishes? I'm on my 4th one (bought from different locations) and every single one seeps water out the bottom. My substrate is soaked! Ughhhh.



Doing what at Microsoft? Congrats. My compadre that is doing my side development worked there for nine years. It's a great company.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Nothing too techy...just inbound chat services. I've been thinking about going to school for game design-related programs though, so I think it could be a great stepping stone.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today's high is 74Â°
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You, dear, are a brat!!!
Click to expand...


Well thanks  You could always move back to Cali. Nice and warm the next few weeks should be!


----------



## Kerryann

StarSapphire22 said:


> Nothing too techy...just inbound chat services. I've been thinking about going to school for game design-related programs though, so I think it could be a great stepping stone.



My cohort worked there on the xbox and the connect.  My husband always says what in the heck was he thinking.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tonight I won't be on too much. The BCS championship game is tonight and I'll be watching that. And how 'bout them 49ers!!! Poor Aaron Rodgers after the game said, â€œI thought the weather was supposed to win the game for us!"


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Poor doggies. I feel for 'em in this cold weather. It doesn't seem to bother Misty when there's frost on the ground. She just marches out there and does her business.
> 
> Do you have those doggie pads for the pups to use in the house? My daughter had to resort to them as one of her older dogs has become incontinent. She just goes when/wherever she feels like it. So she gets locked up in the laundry room over night with the whole floor covered in doggie pads.



The lab mix has no problems no matter the temps or snow depth. The terrier mix that goes with him loves loves snow. The older chi and the old terrier will walk so far and then start lifting up legs for Mom to carry them. Would not be bad, but my old one is quite a chunk. It's the small chi who has the worse time out there.

I have two very elderly dogs who can't seem to control themselves any more. The oldest one has been known to be sound asleep and suddenly be wetting herself. I am too cheap for pads, I just use newspapers in the small hallway area to the bathroom.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

That said, tonight I'll be cooking up some chicken breasts and thighs, making gravy with mushrooms, chop the chicken, mix it all together and pour it over toast.


----------



## Jacqui

Jessica, good luck!

Ken, that actually sounds good.


----------



## Kerryann

I made vegan shepards pie. Boca grounds, broccoli, peas, kosher seasoning, coconut oil, daiya cheese, potato, coconut milk and garlic.


----------



## T33's Torts

Ken, you know what I've been thinking? Who ever heard of a cowboy from Oregon?! Maybe one who heards tortoises


----------



## Jacqui

Tif, how is the sick tortoise doing?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tiffany, never heard of the Oregon trail
This is Monster, my old horse. 


This is Frisco, Karen's old horse.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> Tif, how is the sick tortoise doing?



The same. Sluggish, very little appetite, it may be in my imagination, but I think she's getting harder. I still continue on with the baby food soaks




Jacqui said:


> Tif, how is the sick tortoise doing?



The same. Sluggish, very little appetite, it may be in my imagination, but I think she's getting harder. I still continue on with the baby food soaks


----------



## Kerryann

Awe poor baby


----------



## StarSapphire22

So I was bit by a rat at work and may or may not have rat bite fever. My manager, trying to stop me from panicking, says "Well if it makes you feel better, it's pretty uncommon in the US, and if you do have it, it's very easily treated. I mean, there's a small chance you got the fatal strain, but its only a small chance you could die." Yes. That makes me feel way better.


----------



## T33's Torts

Lol! Some boss you have! Sorry you got bit. I have a scar from being attacked.




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Tiffany, never heard of the Oregon trail



What's the Oregon trail? Cute horses! 'Monster' what I called my lizard.... he ran away


----------



## sibi

Tiff, what's wrong with your tort?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm back. That was one of the best games I've seen in a long time. Sibi, if you care, Florida state won the BCS championship game.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



sibi said:


> Tiff, what's wrong with your tort?



My rescue has been getting soft. Lethargic, lack of appetite. The works.


----------



## canicke

Re: waterproofing terra cotta: you might try spraying the outside of the saucer with clear rust o leum. Many plant stores also sell spray on ummm stuff. Let it dry and air out before putting vack in viv. Plastic works but doesnt have the texture of terra cotta


----------



## Jacqui

*Morning....*

The rats sold as pets should not even have ever been exposed to the disease, so your safe.




canicke said:


> Re: waterproofing terra cotta: you might try spraying the outside of the saucer with clear rust o leum. Many plant stores also sell spray on ummm stuff. Let it dry and air out before putting vack in viv. Plastic works but doesnt have the texture of terra cotta



I didn't think rustoleum was safe to use on human food dishes?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> I would hazard it would be ok on the outside, no?


----------



## T33's Torts

I wouldn't take a chance.... if a dish is leaking, I'd just get a new one


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would hazard it would be ok on the outside, no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except terra cotta is very porus and it's to be a waterdish.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm with you, I'd just get a glazed.


----------



## T33's Torts

I got a TDap shot yesterday and now my left arm is almost immobilized by soreness. Its kinda swollen too. Its cold. I can't feel my fingers.. I think outside is warmer than inside.
Burrrr...


----------



## Jacqui

TDap?


----------



## Yvonne G

Anyone ever roast their veggies? I just love roasted carrots and sweet potatoes. You cut the veg up into bite-sized pieces, mix them all around in a bowl of olive oil, salt, pepper and chopped up green onions. Place them on a baking sheet and roast in the oven at 375 until they're brown and crispy on the outside. Yum!

Oh, and Jacqui: DTap = diphtheria, tetanus (lockjaw), and pertussis (whooping cough). 

Used to be in the olden days we just got a tetanus shot. I guess now-a-days it comes all three in the same shot. (Good to know, because I'd sure hate to get whooping cough from a rat bite!!! )


----------



## mctlong

Buying a new, glazed dish will be cheaper than trying to waterproof the old one. They sell them at the 99 cents store.

Talking about rats, one crossed my path on the way to work last week. I thought I'd be more grossed out seeing a rat running around, but it was actually kinda cute. They're probably not cure when they're biting!

Sorry to hear about your rescue Tff. I hope he pulls through. Is it a baby? Whats its name?


*cute, not cure, lol.


----------



## StarSapphire22

I wouldn't normally be worried about getting sick, but something has been wrong with our last two shipments of mice and rats...the mice have been dropping like flies, and an unusual number of rats have been sick. I was bit by a sick rat...very thin, no appetite, low activity levels. It was getting it's first day of antibiotics when it bit me.

I will definitely be getting a glazed dish.


----------



## Kerryann

Yvonne G said:


> Anyone ever roast their veggies? I just love roasted carrots and sweet potatoes. You cut the veg up into bite-sized pieces, mix them all around in a bowl of olive oil, salt, pepper and chopped up green onions. Place them on a baking sheet and roast in the oven at 375 until they're brown and crispy on the outside. Yum!
> 
> Oh, and Jacqui: DTap = diphtheria, tetanus (lockjaw), and pertussis (whooping cough).
> 
> Used to be in the olden days we just got a tetanus shot. I guess now-a-days it comes all three in the same shot. (Good to know, because I'd sure hate to get whooping cough from a rat bite!!! )



I like to roast and grill veggies.  I do it all the time. I try to bake as much as possible since it's the lazy way to cook for me.


----------



## Yvonne G

I never used to care for olive oil until I tried the veggies roasted in it. I still don't like it in some recipes, but I'm getting used to it.

I'm not a healthy eater. I just eat what I want. If it's gonna' kill me, so be it. I've enjoyed eating in the mean time!


----------



## Jacqui

I was always one to believe in quality over quanity, so I eat what I love even if it means I coulda had more days of life, but not enjoy them as much.


----------



## Yvonne G

We are truly sisters under the skin!!


----------



## T33's Torts

It prevents whooping cough mainly. Its not a complete tell shot. You still have to get one every 10 (?) years...


----------



## T33's Torts

It prevents whooping cough mainly. Its not a complete tetanus shot. You still have to get one every 10 (?) years...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

My granny Bouvier ate what she wanted, smoked all her life, and drank wine every day. She never exercised except when she was young, (50's) and traveling the world. She passed at 103. I'm following her lead under the delusion that these genes skip generations. That said, my mother passed with all 6 living. And we're still all here.


That's right, I said Bouvier, like Marge Simpson!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And that scared everyone one off? What a bunch of light-weights.


----------



## T33's Torts

The smell of food coming from the kitchen......


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And that scared everyone one off? What a bunch of light-weights.



You scared who off .
So tomorrow we will be a balmy 17 degrees. I might have to break out my swimsuit and run around the yard. Today I went to see about a quote to get my truck fixed since some fine citizen hit me in a parking lot and then didn't leave a note. Oh then as I was getting out to greet the gentleman giving me a quote and I stepped out of my truck and onto the step of my truck which was icy and went down and skidded across the parking lot on my back. I didn't even have time to grab the door so it was semi graceful.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Had to have been hilarious! I mean hope you're ok.


----------



## T33's Torts

Oh no! *giggle-snorts* Um... yeah. That might hurt later :s


----------



## Kerryann

It was funny because I didn't get hurt. I rocked and rolled on my back and the worst part was the grossness on my rear end


----------



## RosieRedfoot

My rats are cute and don't bite  



So cute with their beady peepers  


Trying to stay warm here, it's down to 14 tonight so people are losing their minds, lol. It wasn't bad outside but this old house is struggling to stay at 60 and they expect blackouts tonight. The foster tort has buried itself deep and gave all the other critters extra bedding. I'm bundled up more so inside to watch a movie than I had to be outside!


----------



## Kerryann

Yuck that's so cold!!!!


Ewwww they are testing pee on hardcore pawn


----------



## StarSapphire22

Hope everyone is doing well and staying warm! I had the day off and with the weather lately, I decided it was a stay home in my jammies day. My hardest decision was what video game to play. 

Prepping for my interview tomorrow, then the interview itself on Thursday and a trip to buy Littlefoot's new water dish. I tried to figure out how to mount his new UV light fixture in his tank, and I am starting to seriously consider duct tape. I'm stumped.

Tay and I also briefly talked about renting a home if we get the new jobs...fingers crossed! Our apartment is shrinking, I swear. Not to mention it's old and crappy and shady. Plus...tort time outside in a yard! Woot woot.


Kim your rats are super cute! And no murderous gleams in their eyes, how refreshing.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I always say, â€œIf you can't fix it with duct tap, you're not trying hard enough!" 
On a serious note, post a picture, and I can help you figure it out. I'm full of red neckery.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

They only have a murderous gleam for yogies... Or bacon! I had made some bacon and dropped a crumble so I gave it to the rats and they went berserk for it

Yesterday I made ham and bacon chowder, today was chicken cheese enchiladas. 




I made lots so I'd have extra to freeze for later.


----------



## T33's Torts

Ken, did you just say 'redneckery'? Hmmm..... that's different


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Rosie, in the first filming of the movie, â€œWilard", they used peanut butter on the backside of sets to the rats to tear with gusto. Try that. It's fun. My first pets were rats. 
Tiffany, yup by gumpers, I said Redneckery!!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

**stares in awe**
I didn't know of such a word!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tiffany, you are on your way to redneckonizing true genius. Lol.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Tiffany, you are on your way to redneckonizing true genius. Lol.



You are too funny. I need to drag my butt outta bed and work out. The bed is so warm and cozy thou.


----------



## lisa127

I work at a school and have not been to work since December 20. I'm so out of the routine...lol. Tomorrow will be rough going back.

This is our third day where they called off school. We were supposed to go back from break on Monday. This morning when I got the call my husband said "Really? Why are they calling off school today? It's not bad. It's 7 degrees out there and the windchill is only -10. I don't even need my gloves today."

He was totally serious, too.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Tiffany, you are on your way to redneckonizing true genius. Lol.



LMAO!!


----------



## Jacqui

*Good morning!​*


... and just so Yvonne knows, this took me about 20 minutes to get to post.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, Jacqui...I have to admire your dedication. 

Is it that you live in a dead zone, air waves-wise? My IP comes through cables in the underground, so never a problem with service.


----------



## Jacqui

I am not sure why it is. Mine comes in on the airwaves and I never get more then one bar. Speed within that one bar varies and like today it wasn't always enough to get entire pages to show before it would say it was done. It has now sped back up to the normal slow speed (the one where I can post something and before it shows me it's posted, somebody else can come along and respond to that post). I also wonder if the cold has anything to do with it?


----------



## StarSapphire22

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> I always say, â€œIf you can't fix it with duct tap, you're not trying hard enough!"
> On a serious note, post a picture, and I can help you figure it out. I'm full of red neckery.



Ask and you shall receive! My tank has a makeshift plywood hood, with one long strip across the back and two hinged doors in front. The heat lamp is hanging from a cup hook on the back strip, towards the right end. I'd like to hang the UV light in the middle...preferably on the tanks support bar, but the back strip is ok too. The problem is, the fixture only has holes on the back side, which doesn't help me any trying to mount it to anything.

Here's my enclosure:



Some pics of the hood:





And the light fixture:


----------



## lisa127

Can you get an under the cabinet fixture from walmart or lowes? Those have holes on top for hanging


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jessica,
If you have access to a hardware store, you can find a wide selection of flat metal pieces with holes in them. For what you need, I think a piece 1"x5" would work. By drilling holes in the cross piece to match the holes in the metal piece, you can make a bracket that you would slid the light fixture in, (between the plastic cross bar and the metal part) tighten the nuts and bolts and it would be secure. I thought I had some laying around here and I was gonna give you pictures, but I couldn't find any. I hope this was clear enough, if not, ask and I'll work on making it clearer.


----------



## kesh2l

Does anyone know what you feed baby three toed box turtles when they are born.


----------



## StarSapphire22

I think I got it, Ken...but I'd like to avoid damaging the beam if I can...I'd like to be able to sell the tank when he outgrows it. Would it be worth buying something like this instead? http://m.lowes.com/product?langId=-...0219&store=1650&view=detail&nValue=4294690579


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I figure that would work.


----------



## Yvonne G

kesh2l said:


> Does anyone know what you feed baby three toed box turtles when they are born.



The black worms/tubifex worms that are sold for aquarium fish. Teeny, tiny meal worms. Cut up night crawlers. Chopped up fruits and veggies. Trout chow (soaked).


----------



## Jacqui

Tomorrow Jeff will have his Dr appt, then go do his driving physical (keep fingers crossed he will pass), then get his new license (yearly) and then....... I get to see my hubby!! Fri is another Dr appt and most likely he will leave either Fri night or Sat.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Wait? Are you saying Jeff gets to be home, like overnight Thursday? Sound go. What's for dinner? That chicken crap on toast I made was good by the way.


----------



## Jacqui

Yes he gets to be home Thursday night. Jeff isn't the type you can plan on cooking for, he may be hungry or may not. Now with only having his few teeth left (seven is it and only on top?) I am not sure what he is up to eating. If he had come home tonight and both of us gone to Lincoln in the morning then we would have had a meal at one of our favorite places.


----------



## T33's Torts

Chicken crap sounds delicious...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Will the critters recognize him? 
Tiffany, anything tastes good if someone else makes it.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Cowboy_Ken said:


> anything tastes good if someone else makes it.



I have said this for ages!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

StarSapphire22 said:


> I like the fish on the background. Lol.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I like the fish on the background. Lol.



Littlefoot doesn't. I catch him giving them the stinkeye now and then. XD

This tank used to house my fancy goldfish...figured I'd leave the background up for now. My mom (who owns her own printing business) is making me a more tort appropriate one, but IDK when I will get it.


----------



## Jacqui

Some of the animals know Jeff and some don't, mainly the younger ones. The way it will work is by the time Jeff gets home (because he will be up all night playing musical trailers) he will go online for a couple of hours and then go to sleep. Most of the "our" time will be driving to and from his local Dr appt on Friday and then our meal time.


----------



## Kerryann

StarSapphire22 said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the fish on the background. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Littlefoot doesn't. I catch him giving them the stinkeye now and then. XD
> 
> This tank used to house my fancy goldfish...figured I'd leave the background up for now. My mom (who owns her own printing business) is making me a more tort appropriate one, but IDK when I will get it.
Click to expand...


Stinkeye is a tortoise thing sometimes. Betty is always giving someone the stink eye. Henry on the other hand only gives me the stink eye when I put the white stuff on his food.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Some of the animals know Jeff and some don't, mainly the younger ones. The way it will work is by the time Jeff gets home (because he will be up all night playing musical trailers) he will go online for a couple of hours and then go to sleep. Most of the "our" time will be driving to and from his local Dr appt on Friday and then our meal time.



Awww but its better than nothing


----------



## Jacqui

Yep, sure is nice to cuddle beside him.


----------



## StarSapphire22

So, Taylor and I have decided that, provided we get the microsoft jobs (which we are pretty confident about), we are going to rent a house with one of our best friends. Maybe a step backwards on the "being an independent adult" timeline, but it makes a lot of sense for us right now. Plus it would be nice to be out of this apartment, and live closer to the microsoft campus...with the extra income from the job, we can afford it. I'm really excited! 

Problem is, we have 3 cats and a tortoise, and our friend will have one or two dogs with him (one might stay with his family). Hard to find a rental with such a lenient pet policy. EEK.


----------



## T33's Torts

Does anyone else feel like this week is moving very slowly!? Tomorrow is going to be a LONG day.... 
**cringes**


----------



## sibi

It's been a looooong week, for sure. With temps at 17 degrees on Monday night, and temps at 23 degrees on Tuesday night with the high of a sunny 37 degrees here, I could be living in New York and experience the same thing! This morning, I had a stress test appt at 9 am. It was 31 degrees, and as I was driving down a street, I saw this:




In 25 years of living in Florida, I had never seen anything like this except in Disneyland. Florida had become the new North Pole Lol


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sibi, is that a fountain that had frozen, or broken water pipes spraying water that froze? Did you get your Marky email?


----------



## sibi

It was a sprinkler pipe that burst. In fact, this morning, the water was still gushing out. It was 31 degrees and the water was just adding layers of ice over ice. Wild!
Yes, I received the email. You are so sweet to be sending my pics of Marky. You've got the most adorable cat I've seen in a long time. I hope one day, I'll be able to visit and see him for myself. Thanks.


Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sibi, is that a fountain that had frozen, or broken water pipes spraying water that froze? Did you get your Marky email?


----------



## StarSapphire22

Sibi that picture is soooo cool!!!! 

But can I just point out, that you can't be the new north pole with leaves still on your trees!!! 


Taylor just made me nachos. What a winner I picked, you guys. He knows how to treat a lady. Well, woman. Well, me...this...female-ish thing.


----------



## sibi

So long as he makes you happy, that's what matters. Nachos, humm, well maybe you do have a winner that


StarSapphire22 said:


> Sibi that picture is soooo cool!!!!
> 
> But can I just point out, that you can't be the new north pole with leaves still on your trees!!!
> 
> 
> Taylor just made me nachos. What a winner I picked, you guys. He knows how to treat a lady. Well, woman. Well, me...this...female-ish thing.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Taylor just made me nachos. What a winner I picked, you guys. He knows how to treat a lady. Well, woman. Well, me...this...female-ish thing. 

Tonight, Karen got off work early. Normally, I have the gate open for her, but I was unaware she was coming home early, so the gate was closed. When she got to the house, she told me she said to herself, â€œWait, I've got to open the gate? I am spoiled!" I hope all of my friends here have found men that spoil them as they should be spoiled.


----------



## sibi

Aw...how sweet. It seems like my whole life revolves around caring for others that I don't know how to handle it when (by chance) someone spoils me. I'm quite content to care and spoil others, but it would be nice to feel like a queen for a day 


Cowboy_Ken said:


> Taylor just made me nachos. What a winner I picked, you guys. He knows how to treat a lady. Well, woman. Well, me...this...female-ish thing.
> 
> Tonight, Karen got off work early. Normally, I have the gate open for her, but I was unaware she was coming home early, so the gate was closed. When she got to the house, she told me she said to herself, â€œWait, I've got to open the gate? I am spoiled!" I hope all of my friends here have found men that spoil them as they should be spoiled.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sibi, stop the sweet stuff, as a man, I feel this is how women and children and the elderly need treating. And if a man ain't up to the challenge, it's time for him to stand aside, for a real man to step in. And remember, I say this as a puss that tears up and cries when talking about my mom or my first dog.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Interviews are in less than 12 hours. I'm terrified. These jobs could seriously turn our life around. I'm pretty confident we'll get it...but I don't know if I'm more nervous about the interview/not getting the job or all the changes that will come after we get it. Who's scared to not be broke and live in a ghetto apartment anymore? Maybe I'm broken.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

You've never had a conversation with me. Sandy knows me, I'm all about the first impression of an interview, they love me. Do they hire me? No. It's like why have Gordon Ramsey comment to your restaurant if you really don't want the help. Let them know what a people person you are, and you will rock it!!!


----------



## Kerryann

Just go in with confidence. Bosses want people who are willing to learn and willing to work hard. Remember dress the part. Be professional and polite.


----------



## Barista5261

Good luck on your interviews! I'm sure you'll both rock them.


Good morning everybody! [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH][HOT BEVERAGE]ï¸


----------



## Jacqui

*May your morning be good and the rest of your day even better!​*
Good luck with the interviews. I haven't done a lot of interviews, but for me the ones I did good at I never get the job. The ones I suck at I get a job offer.


----------



## Jacqui

Well first sigh of relief, Jeff's Onocology appt went well. Of course in three months they want another scan done.  I worked so hard to get all the medical bills paid so I could start the year off without any and in three months I get to be having more major ones to work with. I am such a lucky lucky person!  The end of March, Jeff's help with his pills ends. No grant money is out there for GIST cancer, so sure hope the drug company is once more feeling generous....


----------



## Yvonne G

Sending good vibes your way that Jeff is not going to be needing his meds after March.


----------



## StarSapphire22

I think my interview went really well! Taylor just went in for his.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Sending good vibes your way that Jeff is not going to be needing his meds after March.



The chemo will be for the rest of his life. It's the only thing keeping his type of cancer at bay.

Good news he passed the physical, so he is good for another year of driving! 




StarSapphire22 said:


> I think my interview went really well! Taylor just went in for his.



That's great!! Now for the next step to happen.


----------



## StarSapphire22

The rat that bit me tested positive for rat bite fever. Off to the hospital I go.


----------



## Kerryann

StarSapphire22 said:


> The rat that bit me tested positive for rat bite fever. Off to the hospital I go.



Oh no


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



StarSapphire22 said:


> The rat that bit me tested positive for rat bite fever. Off to the hospital I go.



What will cure it?


WE HAVE SUCCESS! The baby food soaks have been paying off! I got the baby to eat! She ate a bit of mazuri and some weeds. 
The twins, ate THIRTEEN pellets each! It was amazing!


----------



## mctlong

StarSapphire22 said:


> The rat that bit me tested positive for rat bite fever. Off to the hospital I go.



Wow, what are the chances? What a bummer! So whats the treatment for rat bite fever? I hope its not like rabies where you get a bunch of shots.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I had a friend get rat bite fever and the dr's were stumped by her sudden onset of fever and difficulty walking. They were treating her for meningitis and she kept getting worse before they realized, oh she rescues rats so she might have something from them.


Hope it's nothing too serious and your Microsoft job works out!

I'm closing as front lane manager for the first time tonight annnd I'm ready for a new job I think. I am getting to the point where I just don't enjoy it and don't think I can mentally stand another holiday season in retail. I always feel like I need a break even when I've just got to work or just got back from time off. It's burning me out... 

Boyfriend said I should take baking classes since I'm good at it (just need practice cake decorating).


----------



## Kerryann

Sooo yesterday I got the news that I will be doing a tour with a big data provider. I am kind of excited. I will be speaking at some of the top fortune 500 companies on behalf of my company and our partner. Then today I find out I am also going off to Germany for two weeks after that. I have been to Koln many times. Are there any tortoise forum people from Koln?  Out my eastern tour is taking me back to Wilmington where I am hosting a session at our Wilmington office and then to Philly. 
I also got a job offer in Tel Aviv. I had to say no... I should have held out to see if they'd fly me in for an interview.


----------



## StarSapphire22

In the er...boo. either a reaction to the antibiotics or rat bite fever, no one has really talked to us or done any tests yet. 

I hate needles. There's one in my arm. Not happy.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Aaaand it's rat bite fever. Out of the handful of documented cases each year, I get to be one of them. How lucky am I. 

Discharged and home now...gotta get more meds in the morning. This antinausea med is my best friend.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Just think though Jessica, some young doctor may get to write up a report and be published from this. I'm hoping for a speedy recovery for you.


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> The rat that bit me tested positive for rat bite fever. Off to the hospital I go.



So did the company then kill all the remaining animals, both at your place and the main warehouse? Maybe find a new supplier, because now if anybody else gets sick any where within the chain, they have proof it could have come from your company and sue.




tffnytorts said:


> WE HAVE SUCCESS! The baby food soaks have been paying off! I got the baby to eat! She ate a bit of mazuri and some weeds.
> The twins, ate THIRTEEN pellets each! It was amazing!



What great great news!!!!!


Kerryann fantastic news!!


----------



## T33's Torts

Jacqui, should I still continue the baby food soaks? I feel like she could be harder, but she has progressed. And! I added tons of awesome weeds (that were found in my pesticide free yard) and planted them in her quarenteen tank. And YES. They're all in one tank. I had to pull out some of the coco coir in the other enclosure, so the twins got to visit.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I'm sure one of the other confirmed cases was my friend in Washington. Hope you feel better soon! Since it happened at work do you get workers comp?


----------



## T33's Torts

I just copy and pasted 
"" Your tortoise is so cute! You should join Tortoise Forum and meet (me) and a bunch of really nice, funny people who talk about tortoises and almost all animals! Its free too! Use the link in my bio to sign up! I'm known there as tffnytorts. I cant wait to see you there! ""
All over instagram. I searched #sulcata and HUNDREDS of torts in horrible conditions. Hopefully I'll get some referrals too


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Well, I finally got the rescue River Cooter to eat! I moved her from her kiddy pool to a deep Rubbermaid tub, so she has less space but much deeper water, and I covered her with a towel so it's dark and private.

All the worms and floating pellets are gone. FINALLY!!
Now, to find her a home. Is anyone here interested in a female Cooter? She's full grown, prob 15-20 years old. Rather large. She's outgoing, likes chin scratches, and goes NUTZ for shell scritchies 
. I've never had a turtle so fun to work with. Hard to let her go, but I don't have proper space for a water turtle. 

She's free, I'm happy to ship if someone covers the cost. I'd pay if it wasn't so broke. But after loosing so many hours for thanksgiving and Christmas, I can't afford to spell my own name! LOL


----------



## T33's Torts

Woohoo!! Success is sweet. Sandy, I'd take her, but I couldn't explain turning the bathtub into an enclosure 


We haven't heard much from you recently...


----------



## StarSapphire22

Yes, I get worker's comp to cover medical expenses. That rat will be euthanized for sure, I don't know about anything else. 

And, as if my week could get any worse...we heard back from Microsoft...we didn't get the jobs. I'm feeling pretty down today. And, I have to go in for a full 8 hour shift tomorrow...and it's an early one. I really just wanna crawl into bed and cry right now. I worked on Littlefoot's enclosure instead. Got him a new water dish and a tiny little tree and changed out a lot of his swampy substrate and put in new moss and installed a new light. I love that little guy. He makes me so happy and I love working on his enclosure. Those two hours of work were really able to take my mind of things for a little while. Now it's back to reality.


----------



## T33's Torts

Aww... I'm sorry to hear you're not having the best days... Another, better job will come up.


----------



## Kerryann

Happy Friday everyone 
Today was a fiasco... I had a great morning where I sold some awesome work and was so excited. Then it all went downhill and it was like one fiasco after the next.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Holy crap you guys!!!! Karen just went out to have a smoke, and little Benito our MIA kitty is here. I had even excepted reality and changed my signature line. He looks great, he's even gained weight. After he eats, we probably won't see him got another 3 months.


----------



## T33's Torts

Time to change your signature again!


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> Jacqui, should I still continue the baby food soaks? I feel like she could be harder, but she has progressed. And! I added tons of awesome weeds (that were found in my pesticide free yard) and planted them in her quarenteen tank. And YES. They're all in one tank. I had to pull out some of the coco coir in the other enclosure, so the twins got to visit.



Yes continue with the soaks, they won't do any harm and it would be so easy at this point for her to slide backwards.


Let's see if I can keep this straight....

Sorry Jessica on not getting the job. Plus ALL those rats and mice need to be killed so that they don't spread the disease and those enclosures super cleaned.

Kerryann life always seems to balance out those great moments with not so great ones to keep us grounded and to keep the great times meaning so much more to us.

Ken, so glad the cat came back!


Know what time it is? It's...

*Good morning time!!​*


----------



## Cowboy_Ken




----------



## T33's Torts

Aww... His legs are so stalk-y!!! What a cute kitty.




Jacqui said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui, should I still continue the baby food soaks? I feel like she could be harder, but she has progressed. And! I added tons of awesome weeds (that were found in my pesticide free yard) and planted them in her quarenteen tank. And YES. They're all in one tank. I had to pull out some of the coco coir in the other enclosure, so the twins got to visit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes continue with the soaks, they won't do any harm and it would be so easy at this point for her to slide backwards.
Click to expand...


Okay. I have to go buy more baby food!


----------



## Jacqui

If only he could talk...


Sandy how is John doing? Wonder what shipping would be on such a turtle.


Tif not sure which turns out cheaper or if time is an issue for you, but you could also blend up either canned carrots or cooked frozen ones instead of the baby food. Just be sure they don't have added stuff, like salt.


----------



## Kerryann

I am soooo happy that your kitty is back. He's so cute. Woo hoo..


----------



## T33's Torts

Its probably cheaper to buy the little things of Gerber. My mom works at CVS so i get a discount


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui, should I still continue the baby food soaks? I feel like she could be harder, but she has progressed. And! I added tons of awesome weeds (that were found in my pesticide free yard) and planted them in her quarenteen tank. And YES. They're all in one tank. I had to pull out some of the coco coir in the other enclosure, so the twins got to visit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes continue with the soaks, they won't do any harm and it would be so easy at this point for her to slide backwards.
> 
> 
> Let's see if I can keep this straight....
> 
> Sorry Jessica on not getting the job. Plus ALL those rats and mice need to be killed so that they don't spread the disease and those enclosures super cleaned.
> 
> Kerryann life always seems to balance out those great moments with not so great ones to keep us grounded and to keep the great times meaning so much more to us.
> 
> Ken, so glad the cat came back!
> 
> 
> Know what time it is? It's...
> 
> *Good morning time!!​*
Click to expand...





It's like getting slapped in the face with reality for sure. I was just irritated yesterday afternoon because I kept having to move my schedule around to accommodate my boss and I had two of my people who needed things from me and I felt like I wasn't as helpful as I should have been. I had a meeting with a company that put a lot of work into building out scenarios for new phone systems and I had to delegate that meeting to an employee. I know the vendor wasn't happy. I did sit through enough to see their scenarios and tell them how impressed I was with the hard work. Then I had another employee I had to take to a client site to get access set up and we ran late there and it was hard to get her access because it was so late in the day. Then I had another employee waiting on me to get back from that because he wanted his review. I wanted to go home to get ready for the company holiday party that i cannot skip. So I went back late, made him late, made myself late, didn't eat anything at all. I suppose when I write it all down it wasn't so awful. 
Being a perfectionist is hard..........


oh and good morning everyone


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Being a perfectionist is hard..........



Yes it is and sadly it can take away a lot of the happiness and pleasure you get from the things you do. Not saying to stop doing things as well as they can be, but try to be nicer to yourself and let things go. Some days you just can't be all that you can be, even if you were in the army, so allow yourself some non perfectionist time too..


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being a perfectionist is hard..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is and sadly it can take away a lot of the happiness and pleasure you get from the things you do. Not saying to stop doing things as well as they can be, but try to be nicer to yourself and let things go. Some days you just can't be all that you can be, even if you were in the army, so allow yourself some non perfectionist time too..
Click to expand...


I tell myself that it's a compulsion. 
I am sitting here doing absolutely nothing this morning. Mikey made us steel cut oats for breakfast.


----------



## T33's Torts

I just noticed I'm almost at a month of time I've spent on the forum.... Hmm... I've been a member since only June 23, its been roughly half a year.. that means going at this rate, I'm using a third of my year on here! 
My mathematical reasoning-
Time on TFO : Months in the year
1 month : 6 months
2 : 12

So two sixth or one third yearly! Thats insane...


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Jacqui said:


> Sandy how is John doing? Wonder what shipping would be on such a turtle.





John is a mess. Beyond stressed out and even while recovering from his surgery, they have him doing more administrative duties than a healthy human can do in a day. Plus his family is putting pressure on him for other reasons, and he's not heard back from US air about jobs (but, as I pointed out to him, he's not received a rejection letter, either...so I consider that "good news").

We tried to come up with a time for me to come out, but between his schedule and mine, plus stupid expensive tickets to ICT, just can't swing it now. Maybe next time he's parked with a jet for a few days I can see him there, usually those are major hub cities like DEN, where I can get there for $99 on one plane, vs $700 on four to ICT. 

Shipping a large water turtle would prob be $50-$60 ish.


I miss you guys. My life has gotten particularly complicated since mid December. Still no end in sight. Just laying low, and trying to relax.


----------



## Barista5261

Best wishes to John for a speedy recovery [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]

How is Oliver? I am still amazed at how big he is and that mine could possibly be that big someday [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## T33's Torts

I just realized that my ""little"" Shellvester weighs as much as my smallest russian  almost a half pound!


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Oliver and I watched two episodes of Greys Anatomy this afternoon. He's such a laid back guy. 

Hey, who's all coming to the Portland Reptile Expo?
http://www.nwreptileexpos.com/portland-metro-reptile-expo/

I'm showing client dogs at 8:00 and 11:30, so I'm planning to get there around 12:30
Is that a good time to meet in the hotel lounge for lunch, beverages and chit chat?

Noel? Ken? Anyone? Beuller...Beuller??...


----------



## T33's Torts

Portland is about 14 hours to far


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tffnytorts said:


> Portland is about 14 hours to far



And your point??? Sandy, you know we'll be there. Lounge beer, I mean lunch sounds good.


----------



## Kerryann

What is happening to the colts. I went and put on my colts tshirt to show my support. Poor Mikey.


----------



## Barista5261

Sulcata_Sandy said:


> Oliver and I watched two episodes of Greys Anatomy this afternoon. He's such a laid back guy.



Awwwwwwwww! That reminds me of my Maine coon named Suki I used to have. He'd sit down next to me on the sofa (like a human would with his back legs out in front) and watch TV or a movie with me. I miss him [DISAPPOINTED FACE] had to rehome him because my asthma got progressively worse with him around. 



I made coffee ice cream from scratch tonight [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH] I'm gonna get so fat. Sometimes I hate knowing how to cook/bake really tasty stuff.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Portland is about 14 hours to far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And your point???
Click to expand...

 
*insert sarcasm*

Sure ken! Sandy, I'll start walking now, and will arrive by the 16th! Gas is expensive! 

 **rolls eyes**


----------



## Barista5261

tffnytorts said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Portland is about 14 hours to far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And your point???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *insert sarcasm*
> 
> Sure ken! Sandy, I'll start walking now, and will arrive by the 16th! Gas is expensive!
> 
> **rolls eyes**
Click to expand...



I'd lend you my 2 sulcatas to add to your hitch for your tort-powered sled, but they are lazy [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH AND SMILING EYES]


----------



## T33's Torts

Thanks, Barista, but my torts are just as lazy, we'd get no where


----------



## Kerryann

if you stuck a piece of food out on a string in front of betty and hitched her to a cart you'd get pretty far.. well she's a russian so you probably wouldn't move but she'd try. 
I had eggnog froyo tonight. They made it special for me because I begged. I said pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaseee don't make me eat the 650 calorie garbage from mcds. 
Oh in related news to that some of the work I am pitching out east is for one of the big food companies that does the genetic modifications.... I am conflicted. :shy:


----------



## T33's Torts

Is my app being weird, or is no one talking this fine morning? I dont see any posts besides my last one from last night.... Weirdness :huh::exclamation:


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann posted after you. No one is on because of NFL playoffs. Go Niners. Here is Baxster after taking over Ava's dog bedâ€¦he looks worried, right?


----------



## T33's Torts

Hmm.... don't see it. 
He looks like he's up to something... Or maybe that's a "rub my belly or I'll attack you" look. Oscar had that look on him ALL the time.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

He was sound asleep.


----------



## Yvonne G

Another little bit of sarcasm on the Cowboy's part.


----------



## T33's Torts

Oh no, I meant I dont see it, as in the post before mine.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Kerryann posted after you. No one is on because of NFL playoffs. Go Niners. Here is Baxster after taking over Ava's dog bedâ€¦he looks worried, right?



Mikeys last hope is playing right now. I was out getting down all of the holiday decorations that we could remove. It's almost 40 degrees out which is like a heat wave


----------



## T33's Torts

Sink- soak for Fern. Poor guy's beak is almost below his chin. I blend his food into a paste.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann,
Mickeys team theâ€¦?


----------



## T33's Torts

I dont do football :exclamation:
But the clippers beat the lakers by 36 last night 
And Floppi has an left the tent I made... She came out once yesterday to use the litter box and to eat.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Kerryann,
> Mickeys team theâ€¦?



Broncos... Payton was a colt which means that Mike still loves him.. not as much as the colts but payton is his football mistress.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

A player fanâ€¦kinda creepy
Aren't those called stalkers 
now-a-days?


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> A player fanâ€¦kinda creepy
> Aren't those called stalkers
> now-a-days?



It's only a stalker if you actually stalk them, otherwise it's a fan. I say it's a man love though because that just annoys him better.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Hey Ken, can you bring that incubator to the show? [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]
I'd like to transfer them to a real incubator once candled, which I plan to do in 2-3 more weeks.

Trade you for a turtle. [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ummmmm no on the turtle but yes I can bring the hovabator to the show. And to insure I was clear, NO TURTLE


----------



## T33's Torts

What do ya have against a turtle, ken? Turtles are pretty cool.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've got a feeling she is speaking of that cooter. That's the last thing I need. We live on a hill, if I wanted to make a pond, I'd need to get it engineered and receive waivers from those down hill from me in the event it bursts. And I certainly don't need a kiddy pool in the house. Just sayingâ€¦


----------



## T33's Torts

Well just stick her into a bathtub! Or upgrade Karen's aquarium and dont mention the addition of a turtle! Perfect plan.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Anyone watch PBR? Go JB !!!




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Anyone watch PBR? Go JB !!!



Dang itâ€¦he bucked off after 7.17.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've got a feeling she is speaking of that cooter. That's the last thing I need. We live on a hill, if I wanted to make a pond, I'd need to get it engineered and receive waivers from those down hill from me in the event it bursts. And I certainly don't need a kiddy pool in the house. Just sayingâ€¦



If you got a cooter you could name it nothing but cooter


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I could open a bar!!!


Kerryann,
You and Mikey should get into the PBR. It's an individual sport, he could have his man crush and you could get away with one too. Lol.


You too Tiffany.


----------



## T33's Torts

I thought you were referring to Justin Bebier. You know. JB..


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ummmm JB MOUNEY. Professional Bull Rider. (JB = Just Bad)


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I could open a bar!!!
> 
> 
> Kerryann,
> You and Mikey should get into the PBR. It's an individual sport, he could have his man crush and you could get away with one too. Lol.
> 
> 
> You too Tiffany.






No no... we have enough hobbies.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hobby? Surely you jest, woman! Bull riding is by no means a hobby!


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Hahah, I'm sure Karen wouldn't nice a Cooter the size of a dinner plate in one of her gorgeous aquariums.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yup, that'd go over real good. All the planted plants floating, those calico angles floating...


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hobby? Surely you jest, woman! Bull riding is by no means a hobby!



Everything that isn't a necessity is a hobby.  I ride bulls of the Jeep variety.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Foster/babysat tort has gone back to his owner. 

So now back to the regular 8 critters. I think Ellie has kidney failure and/or cancer so off to the vet we go this week to check. She had a seizure earlier today and was out of it for a while. When I told her to go to her bed she sat down and whined and looked around lost. She's lost almost all her muscle mass despite feeding double the food and has insatiable thirst.. Poor old girl..


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



RosieRedfoot said:


> Foster/babysat tort has gone back to his owner.
> 
> So now back to the regular 8 critters. I think Ellie has kidney failure and/or cancer so off to the vet we go this week to check. She had a seizure earlier today and was out of it for a while. When I told her to go to her bed she sat down and whined and looked around lost. She's lost almost all her muscle mass despite feeding double the food and has insatiable thirst.. Poor old girl..



I'm so sorry  she's feeling bad and I how it's something not major.


----------



## canicke

Love pbr. Love the bulls (such beautiful animals). Think the riders are nuts. Credit to em tho! Used to watch nfl when i didnt live in arizona - dont have to shovel sunshine


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ummmm JB MOUNEY. Professional Bull Rider. (JB = Just Bad)



Yeah, yeah. I figured you're not the fangirl type. 




Sulcata_Sandy said:


> Hahah, I'm sure Karen wouldn't nice a Cooter the size of a dinner plate in one of her gorgeous aquariums.



Then Ken might just have to invest a little swimming pool!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Also realized we have like two weeks to install flooring (that I haven't purchased yet), finish painting, and pack up a house and move it. Holy cow... Oh and work keeps denying my time off requests so I sent my managers an email saying one way or the other I won't be available for a few days come the end of the month. But if they arrange for it now it will be way less hectic up front than scrambling to find trained people to cover my shift when I don't show up. Yeah, that's what happens when I tell you I need a few days off a month ago and it gets denied three times.


----------



## T33's Torts

Woke up, TRY to yell for my sister to get her ___ out of bed and what happens? Nothing. Absolutely silent. 
*tries to scream*
*sounds like heavy breathing*
Ugh. No voice for me.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui,
How was date night?


----------



## Jacqui

At the library so I actually have a few minutes of real laptop usage!!! Too bad Jeff is not going up to Portland area, I'd say to drop the cooter off with him. Instead he is trying to get back to Springfield for work on his truck.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Spring-tucky, Oregon?


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Spring-tucky, Oregon?




No MO. 

date night... hmmm Jeff was home til Sunday morning. Because his APU was down, one night we did go to a motel... that way we had TV and internet ability.  His leavings usually make me feel so down and sad, that it makes it almost not worth him coming home.  Doing better today, but dang the first day was a major sucky time.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I think Saturday night is what I was thinking about. Seemed that was the only real chance for the two of you to be together. And I know completely what you mean about the after missing part. Been there, done thatâ€¦


----------



## Jacqui

He'll be back soon.... April.


----------



## T33's Torts

You know what else is happening in April? Its the 18th anniversary I've had my first tort. I'm not exactly sure what day it is, so we celebrate around the 10th. Shelly is a little (gigantic) old lady now 


There's a bunny on my campus. He's so friendly! I wanted to put him in my bag and take him home


----------



## Jacqui

The bunnies in my yards are not friendly, but they are well exercised thanks to the cats and dogs.


----------



## T33's Torts

The closest thing to a dog Floppi has been chased by is a wee little sulcata. SCARY! 
"I will sit on your leg until you give me some of that banana."


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

A few months back this ran across our place. I'm sure he was someone's pet. 
Dang it. Can't find the picture. I will keep looking.




Found it.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> A few months back this ran across our place. I'm sure he was someone's pet.
> Dang it. Can't find the picture. I will keep looking.
> 
> 
> 
> Found it.





A blurry white thing?
Okay so mommy bragging time. My wee one is looker a natural programmer. Half way through the class she had her page almost done. The apple doesn't fall too far from the tree, even if I didn't birth her. She was loving it too.


----------



## T33's Torts

Ken that looks like a mini walrus


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tffnytorts said:


> Ken that looks like a mini walrus



I think it was one of those big white food rabbits people buy at feed stores for their kids. We've all manner of birds of prey and ground predators, that a white real rabbit wouldn't last to get to that size.


Kerryann,
Isn't it the best to share common interests with your youngins!


----------



## T33's Torts

My bunny is gigantic. It's nuts.


----------



## Thalatte

Hello again everyone!


----------



## T33's Torts

Hello!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Thalatte said:


> Hello again everyone!



Where you been??


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ken that looks like a mini walrus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was one of those big white food rabbits people buy at feed stores for their kids. We've all manner of birds of prey and ground predators, that a white real rabbit wouldn't last to get to that size.
> 
> 
> Kerryann,
> Isn't it the best to share common interests with your youngins!
Click to expand...




You found and filmed bunny big foot.


----------



## Jacqui

*Top of the mornin' to ya on this fine Tuesday!*


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning everyone!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

"Fine Tuesday" is right! Tonight is NCIS!!! To bad you don't have a TV.


----------



## Kerryann

At what point do I tell Mikey they want me in Germany for a month?


----------



## mctlong

I have to stop procratinating and get back to work! I don't know if I have the discipline for this working from home thing....

Happy Tuesday to all of you as well. I've never seen NCIS. What am I missing?


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Kerryann said:


> At what point do I tell Mikey they want me in Germany for a month?



I'd say right about now. I love Germany.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mctlong said:


> I have to stop procratinating and get back to work! I don't know if I have the discipline for this working from home thing....



Working remotely is the bomb. I've done it long enough now, that it will be interesting to see how I function with a time clock.


----------



## T33's Torts

Ken, how do you keep posting from 1969? 


I KNEW IT!!! HE HAS A TIME MACHINE! EVERYONE TO OREGON!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tffnytorts said:


> Ken, how do you keep posting from 1969?
> 
> 
> I KNEW IT!!! HE HAS A TIME MACHINE! EVERYONE TO OREGON!



Just don't make fun of my hair!!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

Just leave your hat on


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Wait a minute! That song was from the early '90's. 
I was thinking more of the hair like â€œThe Thing" from Laugh-In. And The Thing also wore a hat!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

test


----------



## Kerryann

tffnytorts said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> At what point do I tell Mikey they want me in Germany for a month?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say right about now. I love Germany.
Click to expand...


I don't have the heart. He's gonna be so upset and pissed.  I hope i can leave the day after my chili run I am setting up.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> test



Copy that, out.


----------



## T33's Torts

What's up with you guys testing? Suspicious.


----------



## Barista5261

tffnytorts said:


> What's up with you guys testing? Suspicious.



[Jedi Mind Trick] 
*waives hand* 

There IS no testing. 

[/Jedi Mind Trick]


----------



## Jacqui

The test was because I have been trying for hours (yes hours) to reply to Kerryann and it never comes through... thus the test.

so here I go again...

Kerryann...

If you ask me, I say, "YESTERDAY!!". Keeping secrets like this from a hubby and then telling total strangers (us) is not going to make Mike happy at all. Can he take a long vacation and spend some time there with you? Might make it less painful for him


----------



## T33's Torts

JACQUI DON'T YOU DARE SAY WE ARE STRANGERS!! We are shelled friends


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It worked!!!


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> JACQUI DON'T YOU DARE SAY WE ARE STRANGERS!! We are shelled friends



But in reality Tif, we are. In here we can be whatever we wish to be, which is not always the truth. So in a sense we are all strangers once we are placed in the light of day. That is how Mikey will see it. There just are things in life that should be shared with spouces first, the life changing ones. The ones that can be hard to face or the ones who we fear our mates reactions too or even the happy things like finding out your pregnant. The longer we don't share them,the more hurt there may be.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> The test was because I have been trying for hours (yes hours) to reply to Kerryann and it never comes through... thus the test.
> 
> so here I go again...
> 
> Kerryann...
> 
> If you ask me, I say, "YESTERDAY!!". Keeping secrets like this from a hubby and then telling total strangers (us) is not going to make Mike happy at all. Can he take a long vacation and spend some time there with you? Might make it less painful for him



I just told him and he was like oh well okay..  and I was worried. He doesn't want to come with me at all. Mike doesn't want to travel especially to Germany.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann, remind him of the beer!!


----------



## Kerryann

Oh and I guess I must have forgotten but I told him that last week. I just didn't say how long. When I said two weeks to a month he said well that sucks but okay.... 
I will try the beer but it won't work for sure.


----------



## Jacqui

I have foundwe make the telling of a secret to be much worse, then it ever is in reality. Glad you told Mikey.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> JACQUI DON'T YOU DARE SAY WE ARE STRANGERS!! We are shelled friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in reality Tif, we are. In here we can be whatever we wish to be, which is not always the truth. So in a sense we are all strangers once we are placed in the light of day. That is how Mikey will see it. There just are things in life that should be shared with spouces first, the life changing ones. The ones that can be hard to face or the ones who we fear our mates reactions too or even the happy things like finding out your pregnant. The longer we don't share them,the more hurt there may be.
Click to expand...


I understand, I was making an attempt to lighten up the general atmosphere. I didn't mean to offend anyone, I apologize.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Where'd everyone go?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

No, really? Where'd everyone go? Wait, what year is this? Has the Internet machine been invented yet? It's really hard keeping track of things while time jumping. Lol. (For you Tiffany).


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning everyone!!!


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

It's morning, not sure good enters the picture. Been suffering a nasty head cold, now chest cold since early last week. I lost my voice two nights ago, can barely whisper. Useless at work. Finally went home yesterday afternoon and slept 12 hours. Going to go in today and see what I can do without talking to clients. Should be plenty since I'm the office manager, ugh.

But on the bright side, I do feel a bit better, and no more sore throat! Portland Dog show starts tomorrow, I have a client dog at 8am! Ugh. At least she's paying me.


So Ken, Noel...anyone going to Expo Saturday....anyone know of someone who wants a Cooter? I feel bad for her, she deserves a home.

Jacquie, if I could afford it, I'd love to ship her to you. I just can't. As it is missing days at work being sick is going to put me below the minimum hours I need to pay bills. My dad already offered to lend me some money to cover any bills I can't make. Ugh. I hate living this way. But I'm still luckier than most out there. [PURPLE HEART]


----------



## Jacqui

*Good morning to Ken and the rest on this wacky Wednesday!*

Sandy, I have just sorta been sitting back and waiting to see where Jeff and his new student head off to. Truck is in the shop and the student has a sleep apnea test to do tonight before they can go. Fingers are crossed he heads towards OR/WA, but the last three times he has headed that way, he has ended up repowering loads back before getting that far., so I figure he is due a trip that way.

Hope your feeling better by 8 am tomorrow...


----------



## T33's Torts

Good morning everyone! 
Sounds like I've got the same bug as Sandy. I feel gross. My voice came back though. I woke up and my chest was as sore as my throat.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm lucky with that crap Sandy and Tiffany have. I've been packing it around since mid-December, so I've developed a close relationship with it. Somedays I feel like a lunger and other days it's all in the sinuses. Rolling chills followed by heat waves. Lack of apatite that I'm sure is making me loose weight, and I don't really need that. Like I said though, I've developed a tight relationship with this crap, and I'm sure I'll miss it when it finally moves on. I saw that I was hit with this when the first wave hit the Portland area, and I turned to Karen and said, â€œHuh, guess I was supposed to go to the hospital back then." We laughed in that I don't need some guy in white and a mask telling me I'm sick after I tell him I'm sick. 
Onward through the fog.


Sandy and Tiffany, neither of you can call in?


----------



## Jacqui

Well would ya all just get better, so I can take this darn mask off!!!! These things are uncomfortable ya know.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Well would ya all just get better, so I can take this darn mask off!!!! These things are uncomfortable ya know.



The funny tortoise nose and mouth you have drawn on yours makes me think of staying sick longer just to make you wear the mask longer. Ha!


----------



## Yvonne G

I don't usually get sick because I'm a hermit. I don't come into contact with anyone...and the Walmart grocery store I shop at has a self checkout. Of course, now that I've jinxed myself, I'll probably catch it. Jacqui...toss me that extra mask!


----------



## Jacqui

Sorry Yvonne, all I have left is the skunk mask, but here ya go. 

*tosses it over to Yvonne*

Speaking of skunks, has Ava made any new friends lately?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Nope. Last night she shot out in the darkness, barking her fool head off, and Karen turns to me and says, â€œshe's probably found a porcupine friend to play with." Fortunately not. But you can never tell with her.


----------



## Yvonne G

***EW-W! tosses it back to Jacqui***

No thanks, I'll rough it.

I don't ever let Misty out after dark. We have skunks that wander around here in the evening and I'm not fond of trying to bathe an 80lb monster that doesn't mind.


----------



## Jacqui

I know there is a porky near us (okay about 30 miles), but I have not yet gotten to see it. Only know it's there because it nailed two dogs for over 100 quills.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne, time before last for Ava and her black and white friend, I let Ava out as I closed the house up for bed. 12:30 or so. She comes running around the house, snorting and bucking reeking of skunk. I was ready for bed. Needless to say, she spent the night in the barn. We have the skunk shampoo recipe on the fridge we got tired of looking for it. As for porcupines, we've got enough cattle ranches around us that I haven't seen any. I guess it boils down to calves thinking they are clumps of grass and ending up with mouthfuls of quills.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Boo, I'm sorry everyone else is sick too! I've got a check up tomorrow for my rat bite fever. Hoorayyyy....  
I'm getting really mad at Littlefoot's enclosure. We got a glazed dish for water, changed out substrate, and it's still getting wet...I think now it's condensation dripping down the glass and onto the coir. I wipe down the insides about 4 times a day now. Gotta figure something else out. :/


----------



## wellington

This might cheer up the sick. But keep it quiet. Jacqui is streaking the forum some time soon


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm out!


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> I have foundwe make the telling of a secret to be much worse, then it ever is in reality. Glad you told Mikey.



apparently I had already told him too . ha so much for it being a secret..


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> As for porcupines, we've got enough cattle ranches around us that I haven't seen any. I guess it boils down to calves thinking they are clumps of grass and ending up with mouthfuls of quills.



Never would have thought about the calves.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sandy and Tiffany, neither of you can call in?



Nope. Home early though. Saved myself an hour of suffering.


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> Saved myself an hour of suffering.



Now your with us, so a different kind of suffering can start.  

Wonder how Sibi is feeling....


----------



## T33's Torts

Lol!!!


----------



## Jacqui

I just had some nice green apple slices with a sweet carmel dip and boy was it yummy!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Now THAT might be a good night time snack that won't break my diet. I've been real good for the past couple months trying to lose about 10lbs. I'm only eating lunch...a nice cooked meal. No snacks. Then at night I'll have a cup of hot chocolate. That's all. I've been chewing gum like crazy whenever I get a craving for something sweet. I think an apple dipped into some caramel sauce might be better than the hot chocolate.


----------



## Jacqui

Your doing so much better then me, I only think about watching what I eat. Well I do watch it as it goes into my hand and then my mouth.  
So how are you coming with your 10 lbs?


----------



## Barista5261

It's beer thirty! [BEER MUG][CLINKING BEER MUGS] 


Enjoying a cold one while I supervise tortoise tub time [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH][TURTLE]


----------



## Jacqui

I am just finishing up the last of my ice tea for the day, so here's to you!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> So how are you coming with your 10 lbs?



I weigh in the morning before I get dressed, and I haven't weighed in several days. Last week I had lost 4lbs. I'll weigh tomorrow morning.


----------



## T33's Torts

Duck Dynasty!!! WOOHOO


----------



## Barista5261

tffnytorts said:


> Duck Dynasty!!! WOOHOO



Wish I had a working talking picture box so I could watch the new season [DISAPPOINTED FACE]


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Yvonne G said:


> Now THAT might be a good night time snack that won't break my diet. I've been real good for the past couple months trying to lose about 10lbs. I'm only eating lunch...a nice cooked meal. No snacks. Then at night I'll have a cup of hot chocolate. That's all. I've been chewing gum like crazy whenever I get a craving for something sweet. I think an apple dipped into some caramel sauce might be better than the hot chocolate.



Apple slices in honey are the best and are all natural.  or strawberries and nutella are also good.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

STILL not really able to talk more than a rasp. Grrrrrrr.

I don't have paid vaca or sick days, so no worky = no paycheck. I have zero leftover after bills and groceries, so no wiggle room for missing work. I hate living this way. I also groom and show dogs for extra money, which, lately, goes to help pay down the huge credit card debt I have trying to survive. Two more years and I am cc and car loan free!!!!! Then on to student loan. Oi vay!!

Ken, do you suspect a huge line for the expo? Any way to sneak in?


----------



## Kerryann

My kid is html and CSS savvy now. I refreshed my skills too. I'm so freaking proud.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sandy,
I stand in no lineâ€¦I am 
Cowboy Ken! The line is usually long, but if you're going into the lounge, you could likely avoid it by going in the front desk door. And I've got the home ok'd for the cooter but she won't be at the show and I in no way want it in my rig. I shall pass your contact info to her and maybe you could drop it off at her Canby clinic? Do you live anywhere near there? Again, the cooter is by no means traveling in my truck.


Did that help anything other than my narcissism?


----------



## T33's Torts

Stood in line for an hour at the LA show. Fun. Times.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tffnytorts said:


> Stood in line for an hour at the LA show. Fun. Times.



Did you meet the people around you?


----------



## T33's Torts

I tried. Met an old lady.. Most of the people either ignored me or did not want to engage in conversation.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Well that's a drag. I meet people easy. I would be a good profiler. I've used this to succeed in occupations where many fail. I blame it on being the youngest of 6 and needing to know how to negotiate my way out, while not needing a fin on my back. Making allies not friends. Does that make any real sense?


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

An hour?? Ugh. Well, def going straight to lounge. I will be racing from dog show to get there by 12:30. 

Canby is about 90 min from me. You must 'splain way no cooter in rig. She's a sweetie! I'm way curious now. [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## Jacqui

Okay Yvonne, your influencing me to try to be a better person health wise, so this am after the two morning dog walks and before I came to the library to get online, I walked around this city's park ponds. Just under a mile for the trip around. Now I feel so energized, I could go eat a pizza hut or Oriental buffet.....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning all. It's been an exciting morning here abouts. I'm sure you'all have seen on the the news the fire burning in Southern California, well my bestest niece and her husband have been evacuated do to the fire being so close. It is marching down the hill that is only 2 houses and one street away from theirs. It's all mayhem down there.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Your doing so much better then me, I only think about watching what I eat. Well I do watch it as it goes into my hand and then my mouth.
> So how are you coming with your 10 lbs?



Who knew that all my evening snacking could pack on the pounds*. The only thing I've cut out is the snacks, and I've substituted the evening snack with a cup of hot chocolate with mini marshmallows. I've lost 7lbs. Three more to go and I'm back to my normal weight.

*Well, the snacks plus I've been extra lazy lately.




Jacqui said:


> Okay Yvonne, your influencing me to try to be a better person health wise, so this am after the two morning dog walks and before I came to the library to get online, I walked around this city's park ponds. Just under a mile for the trip around. Now I feel so energized, I could go eat a pizza hut or Oriental buffet.....




That's exactly how I feel after my walk around the pasture. That's why I started with the hot chocolate. It's sweet and satisfies my hunger for sweet, but it's also good for you (google it).

My 10 times around the pasture every evening, at a very brisk pace, is a little over 3,000 feet, so I figure about 3/4's of a mile. That should be enough exercise for this old body, dontcha think?

Keep doing it every day, Jacqui. The hardest part is telling yourself you really don't need to eat...


----------



## Jacqui

I was good during the summer when I lived out in the yard, but with winter and being online or reading so much, my hands and mouth just think they need to be shoveling food in. I don't think I have gained any weight since summer, but I know I am eating my sweets and yummies in much greater amounts, so my blood sugar is out of control and I don't want to go back to taking pills. Not saying I don't also need to loose a ton of weight, but it's the blood sugar that worries me more.


----------



## Yvonne G

How about chewing gum? I've been chomping on the Orbit and ... the name of the other one escapes me, but it says on the pack it's good for your teeth. I buy the flavors that come in the orange colored package. They're very sweet, but don't contain sugar, and it really does satisfy my craving to eat something.


----------



## Jacqui

My teeth are really poor, so I have grown cautious about chewing gum (or anything that tends to be sticky like real carmels). I may have to worry less about my teeth and more about keeping my mouth busy though, huh?

... hmmm that didn't quite come out sounding like I meant it too.....


----------



## T33's Torts

Ken, the fire was in Glendora, the smoke reached my house. Its crazy.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

The mandatory evacuation has been lifted now. The hill there be hide the house is now covered in ash trees.


----------



## Jacqui

Was anybody hurt in the fire?


----------



## T33's Torts

I dont think anyone was hurt, not a whole lot of people got around to evacuating by the time they ok-ed it.


Took this from my window this morning (6-ish) it was small and then BAM. Wildfire.


----------



## Jacqui

This morning when I was walking around the ponds which were full of geese, I saw the funniest thing. Today was one of our really windy type days and as I glanced over at one of the ponds, there were three geese flying. The funny part was even though they were justa flapping away, they never got any further along. The wind kept them flying in place.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

That's awesome!!! That would have been so fun to see. Don't it always happen when no one is around to share it with?


----------



## Barista5261

Hahahahhaa that's funny! Like they were in a wind tunnel. 

Hope everyone's having a good night so far [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]


----------



## Yvonne G

That's pretty scary, Tiff. You are just helpless in the hands of mother nature. Thank goodness it never reached your neighborhood. This is crazy! We're supposed to be in the middle of wet weather, and instead there's fire advisory all over California.

Jacqui:

I know you had lasso'd the legs of those geese. Come on, admit it. ***Jacqui surreptitiously removes the water skiis***


----------



## T33's Torts

I think the rain was scared away. There hasn't been as much as dew on leaves in the morning! It sucks the humidity out of the tortoise cages! So irritating.


----------



## Barista5261

Sorry about the double post, no idea why it posted twice, but not right under each other.

*blames the app* [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## StarSapphire22

Had my checkup today. Not better yet.  Taylor let me pick out some new beads and things...I made myself a necklace and am working on a rosary for our priest.




I'm thinking of starting an etsy shop. I dunno.


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> I think the rain was scared away. There hasn't been as much as dew on leaves in the morning! It sucks the humidity out of the tortoise cages! So irritating.



As I am adding gallons of water all the time to all my enclosures, I always wonder where it all goes. 




StarSapphire22 said:


> Had my checkup today. Not better yet.  Taylor let me pick out some new beads and things...I made myself a necklace and am working on a rosary for our priest.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of starting an etsy shop. I dunno.



I like the stone behind the octipus (?)


----------



## StarSapphire22

Thanks! It's an agate.


----------



## Jacqui

Barista5261 said:


> Sorry about the double post, no idea why it posted twice, but not right under each other.
> 
> *blames the app* [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]



What a relief it's not blame the Mod time.


----------



## Barista5261

Jacqui said:


> Barista5261 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the double post, no idea why it posted twice, but not right under each other.
> 
> *blames the app* [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a relief it's not blame the Mod time.
Click to expand...


Lol I never play that game. I've built message boards, ran them, been admin, been mod, so I don't care for that game too much 

Plus it is much easier to blame an inanimate object than a person [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## T33's Torts

*the following is a joke do not take offense*

OMG THE MODS MESSED UP MY POST! I TOLD YOU THAT LADY JACQUI DOESN'T LIKE ME! !!


----------



## StarSapphire22

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



tffnytorts said:


> *the following is a joke do not take offense*
> 
> OMG THE MODS MESSED UP MY POST! I TOLD YOU THAT LADY JACQUI DOESN'T LIKE ME! !!



LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Kerryann

Hi.. That fire was scary.
I have to sleep. I didn't sleep last night. Taking on this training out east, here in the D, and the project in Germany are in addition to my 65 to 80 hr weeks shop I'm struggling.


----------



## T33's Torts

Good night Kerryann!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

One of my sisters was on the news down there. She live with my bestest niece and her husband, and with part of the fire matching towards their house, news crews interviewed her. I tried to post the video she sent but I can't. So it goes. They are all, thankfully, safe and able to return home now.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm glad your family is okay, ken. 
Your 'bestest' niece? Thats not favoritism..  I am the 'most reptile' granddaughter/niece/ cousin.. Like, WHAT'S THAT SUPPOSED TO MEAN?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tiffany, for my nieces birthday present, her husband surprised her by flying them up here for the weekend, so she and I could just lay around the livingroom watching football together. We are best friends. Her brother is one of the curators of L. A. Zoo reptile house. Tom of this here forum has met him, and he even has a little man crush on him. Ask him, he'll tell you it's true. My niece and I can open up to each other and know the other is there for the other, with no judgement ever passed, just honest love. We're both lucky. She would say blessed.


----------



## T33's Torts

You got me at man crush 
I personally prefer the word "bromance"


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tom doesn't see my nephew often enough for it to be a bromance. And bromance indicates two way. Man crush is more ummm well, you know.


----------



## T33's Torts

Fine, fine. I always say that one of my best friends has a "one way, stalker-ish relationship" with my 2nd cousin. I'm not sure he appreciates it  oh well.


----------



## sibi

Hi Jacqui. Thanks for asking about me. I've been sick in a way. I suffer from fibromyalgia and take Lyrica for the joint pains. One of the side effects is mood swings and depression. I didn't realize it for a while but i couldn't get myself together since my heart attack and i thought that all the things i was experiencing was from that. After reading about the side effects of taking Lyrica, i believe that my lack of emotion toward the things i care most about (excluding my torts) was the effects of the drug. I mean, some of the deep rooted things that i believe in are no longer important. This is not me...and that's not what I'm about. There's other things, but i don't want to share yet. That, plus with the trouble I've had with my cell phone, made it very difficult to keep in touch. I really wish i can get to meet some of you guys in person. It would go a long way in really getting to know y'all. 

And since it's Friday already, Good Morning crew!
er how Sibi is feeling....
[/quote]


----------



## Kerryann

I hope they come out with something new that has no side effects like that.  it stinks trying to make one thing better and ending up with other problems.
We got snow here last night. I'm hoping most people stay home and I don't have a 2.5hr drive to work like most of last week. At least I have slept now.
The last thing I was doing last night was some analysis for a client that required math formulas. I woke up and thought yeesh. Math isn't my forte when I'm bright eyed and bushy tailed. I remember quadruple checking my numbers though so they can't be too far off.


----------



## Jacqui

*GOOD MORNING!!!​​*​
*For those of you who Friday means the end of the owrkweek, well it's FRIDAY!!!*

Not sure why it is, perhaps it's because Sibi checked in, but I feel really positve this morning. 






Kerryann said:


> I hope they come out with something new that has no side effects like that.  it stinks trying to make one thing better and ending up with other problems.



I agree! So many meds it seems the cure is worse then the disease. 




tffnytorts said:


> *the following is a joke do not take offense*
> 
> OMG THE MODS MESSED UP MY POST! I TOLD YOU THAT LADY JACQUI DOESN'T LIKE ME! !!



And your just figuring this out NOW?


----------



## T33's Torts

Good morning to yourself Jacqui! I have a nice half day (8-12:30) and have a looooong weekend!


Oh my god!!! It smells like smoke so horribly outside! Eek!! All torts are coming inside, that cant be healthy.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tiffany,
If you choose to fly instead of driving up here for the show Saturday, it wouldn't seem like such a long weekend. Are you going to try a make Toms presentation tonight?


----------



## T33's Torts

I am going to try, but I have a editors meeting from 4-8. I'm going to try and escape early, but the odds aren't in my favor. And Ken, at least in SoCal, money does not grow on trees! My best friend is going to be in Portland today until Monday and I'm stuck breathing in smoke. Awesome.


----------



## Jacqui

Yeah but with driving she can see all the neat sights along the way. Not to mention it will be easier to bring back anything live she happens to pickup.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tiffany,
Have you conspired yet with your friend to have them stop in at the show as a stand-in for you? I realize you're at work now and won't get back to us for a few hours, but was just kinda wondering.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Hey guys! 

Working on starting an etsy shop. We decided it would be a good way to bring in just a little extra money on a flexible schedule. Struggling with the name though...I like Pebbles and Whimsy. Taylor thinks it's "weird." Thoughts? Ideas?

Have fun at the show (those that are going)!


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Tiffany,
> Have you conspired yet with your friend to have them stop in at the show as a stand-in for you? I realize you're at work now and won't get back to us for a few hours, but was just kinda wondering.



I asked her a few days ago, but she isn't exactly the reptile type. She's going up to shop. **rolls eyes**




Jacqui said:


> Yeah but with driving she can see all the neat sights along the way. Not to mention it will be easier to bring back anything live she happens to pickup.



That would be a long drive! I wouldn't get there until midnight tonight!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Midnight would be perfect. The show starts at 9. Sleep-in and show up at 10:00. Perfect.


----------



## T33's Torts

""Okay family! I'm going to drive to Oregon! Bye bye! See you Monday!""


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> ""Okay family! I'm going to drive to Oregon! Bye bye! See you Monday!""



Drive careful Tif and don't let Uncle Ken talk you into anything.


----------



## StarSapphire22

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> ""Okay family! I'm going to drive to Oregon! Bye bye! See you Monday!""
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drive careful Tif and don't let Uncle Ken talk you into anything.
Click to expand...


Let him talk you into everything. More torts=more happy.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



StarSapphire22 said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> ""Okay family! I'm going to drive to Oregon! Bye bye! See you Monday!""
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drive careful Tif and don't let Uncle Ken talk you into anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let him talk you into everything. More torts=more happy.
Click to expand...


Happy= more torts 
More torts= more poop 
What? Me? I didnt say notin'!

**on Monday**
WHERE DID THESE 27 TORTS COME FROM??


----------



## Jacqui

Just remember all the space and money those 27 are going to be using.


----------



## T33's Torts

Two things I dont have. Now y'all see why I try to avoid reptile shows? Its torture!


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> Just remember all the space and money those 27 are going to be using.



That's where the getting more dogs goes off the tracks for me. I however have been given the green light to rescue another tort of a small veggie eating variety. I'm waiting for one to come up needy local.


PS I'm jealous tiff gets to chill with Tom and Ken. 




tffnytorts said:


> ""Okay family! I'm going to drive to Oregon! Bye bye! See you Monday!""



What's wrong with that?


----------



## T33's Torts

Tiff chills with Ken and Tom VIRTUALLY. Fun stuff. Driving 16 hours isn't really my thing


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

But Tom will be localish for you. Chico or Chino something like that.
It's all a Southern California blur to me.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann, any certain type other then a veggie eating rescue?


----------



## T33's Torts

Chino! Chico is my neighbor's elderly dog. I'm in Monterey Park, which is a good 45 minutes away from Chino.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Two things got my attention on the news tonight. 
1st is a big deal being made about 154 people eating under cooked chicken and contacting salmonella. Wait no, that's not what it was about. It was a warning that a certain brand of raw local chicken was making people sick with salmonella. Here I thought if chicken was cooked properly, and completely, salmonella is killed. How is it the brands fault that someone doesn't cook the chicken properly?
The 2nd was a fun story about this gal that has started a toning exercise class using hoola-hoops. Brilliant I say. Works the core, thighs, even arms. I wish her great success. And people laugh while working out. And they're loosing weight. Yvonne, Jacque, break out the hoola-hoops to drop those pounds. Post videos so we can all laugh together.


----------



## Jacqui

I had a blue hula hoop when I was a kid.  I think I will stick to walking, it's less damaging to my embarrassment level meter.


----------



## Kerryann

I tried to post twice and got a locked thread message. 
I want most a star tortoise, then a pancake, then a Greek, but I'd take a hermans, Russian, or marginated


----------



## T33's Torts

I used to hula hoop for an hour daily as my work out. Nowadays I'd rather have a few extra pounds and save my dignity.


And chicken? Oh no! *throws out chicken I just bought*
Just kidding, for how. I'm going to do some research, maybe I'll have to.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tiffany,
Just cook it completely. That's why chicken sushi doesn't exist. Although, really, I don't believe in sushi and no one can make me!


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Two things got my attention on the news tonight.
> 1st is a big deal being made about 154 people eating under cooked chicken and contacting salmonella. Wait no, that's not what it was about. It was a warning that a certain brand of raw local chicken was making people sick with salmonella. Here I thought if chicken was cooked properly, and completely, salmonella is killed. How is it the brands fault that someone doesn't cook the chicken properly?
> The 2nd was a fun story about this gal that has started a toning exercise class using hoola-hoops. Brilliant I say. Works the core, thighs, even arms. I wish her great success. And people laugh while working out. And they're loosing weight. Yvonne, Jacque, break out the hoola-hoops to drop those pounds. Post videos so we can all laugh together.



I was playing with one this summer and it highlighted my lack of coordination


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Undercooked chicken? You were playing with an under cooked chicken and it highlighted your lack of coordination? Wow.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Undercooked chicken? You were playing with an under cooked chicken and it highlighted your lack of coordination? Wow.



Pfft Ken I don't play with anything but dead veggies. Hula hoops


----------



## Jacqui

Well this old hen is going to go find my coop and try to have some sweet dreams, I hope the rest of you find those types of dreams tonight, too.


----------



## T33's Torts

Goodnight Jacqui!




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Tiffany,
> Just cook it completely. That's why chicken sushi doesn't exist. Although, really, I don't believe in sushi and no one can make me!



Hey, I just came home from having sushi. Sashimi is probably one of my favorite foods. You just have to get the right restaurant! Its so good. Yellow tail is okay but overall I like it


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm happy with harnessing fire to cook our food, thank you very much.


----------



## T33's Torts

Fire isnt my friend. I burn things and cause fires.. 

Oh and hey! Who ever knew you cant put foil in the microwave??


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Feed back please. For tomorrow's show in Portland, I will be donating and selling some items at the Oregon Herpetological Society table. I've bagged up some 1lb. Bags of original formula Mazuri. What do you think? $5.00 a bag a swell price?


----------



## T33's Torts

They sell 5lb bags at Petco for $20, so I'd say that's about right! I bought a massive 25lb bag and we're easing through it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tffnytorts said:


> You can. It's better if not your microwave, but no reason you can't. And it can be fun to do in the dark.
> 
> 
> Yup, my 25 lb feed store bag was all of $29.95.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Feed back please. For tomorrow's show in Portland, I will be donating and selling some items at the Oregon Herpetological Society table. I've bagged up some 1lb. Bags of original formula Mazuri. What do you think? $5.00 a bag a swell price?



Sounds fantastic


----------



## T33's Torts

Considering my biggest tort is about 100grams, I have enough feed to last a long while!


----------



## Barista5261

Haha I like your point about putting tin foil in *someone else's* microwave [FACE WITH TEARS OF JOY] 

Hey now, I like me some spicy tuna sashimi [SUSHI] and yes, always go to a BUSY sushi bar/restaurant. That way you know their fish does not sit and you will get good quality [THUMBS UP SIGN] 

These reptile shows sound fun! But dangerous in the sense that I may come home with a new critter [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES] I purposely avoid Petsmart on the weekends when the adoption agencies are there because I know I will find some adorable four-legged critter and it will give me the "I promise to love you forever if you take me home today" look. And I CANNOT say no to that look. [HEAVY BLACK HEART]ï¸


----------



## T33's Torts

Thats how I ended up taking home my Max. He was a at a petco adoption event and in the middle of boxers and pit bulls, theres this fat little sleeping corgi mix. 
*everyone go awe* 
So yeah. I dont do well at any place with animals for adoption. It just dont work out. Its a love/ hate relationship


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So it's likely y'all are gonna want pictures from the show, right?
I just scored a zoo med fogger for $30 and a zoo med Hygrotherm for $62 on eBay.


----------



## T33's Torts

Awesome!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Those Hygrotherm units are getting hard to find for a good price lately. I needed it as a backup unit. I like to have an at hand replacement of most all items I use for my critters.




tffnytorts said:


> They sell 5lb bags at Petco for $20, so I'd say that's about right! I bought a massive 25lb bag and we're easing through it.



5lbs for $20.00 is $4.00 per pound. Crap. Sharpe labeled already. That dang pesky science of mathematics!!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

As I was heading down the hall to tuck Karen in, I noticed one of the linen cupboards open. I'm a stickler for things that go bump in the night,( my head and the edge of a door!) so I had to investigate.


You can see by Baxster's look he is none too happy with me opening it up. I didn't shoo him out, I just tucked things so the door would close.


On a side note, Ron Tonken, the first American car dealer of Ferrari j, has passed at the age of 82.


----------



## T33's Torts

Blaming the cat for running into a door? Nice. I walked into a shelf the other day....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tffnytorts said:


> Blaming the cat for running into a door? Nice. I walked into a shelf the other day....



And no cat to place blame?


----------



## StarSapphire22

Ok. I am so excited right now, I could puke. Hopefully that doesn't happen, but OMG YOU GUYS.

I started my Etsy shop two hours ago. I was still was still working on setting stuff up, had only listed 2 things, and realized I had 5 notifications. One of my necklaces has been favorited 4 times, seen 95 times, and already been bought once!!! HOLY CRAP, YOU GUYS. My page isn't even done yet, and I already had a sale. *hyperventilates*


----------



## Jacqui

StarSapphire22 said:


> Ok. I am so excited right now, I could puke. Hopefully that doesn't happen, but OMG YOU GUYS.
> 
> I started my Etsy shop two hours ago. I was still was still working on setting stuff up, had only listed 2 things, and realized I had 5 notifications. One of my necklaces has been favorited 4 times, seen 95 times, and already been bought once!!! HOLY CRAP, YOU GUYS. My page isn't even done yet, and I already had a sale. *hyperventilates*



I hope it continues! ... and no puking in TFO. 




Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm happy with harnessing fire to cook our food, thank you very much.



Me too! Chicken with no pink, bacon before it gets to the crunchy stage, beef really pink and juicy inside, fish and pork both cooked so they are done but not dried out if you please.


*Good morning TFO!!​*


----------



## StarSapphire22

Thanks Jacqui!

Speaking of puking, I'm all by good...but I'm awake now because kitty puked on my pillow. Yayyyyy....


----------



## Jacqui

I am glad mine only wake me by using me as a launch pad... if only they would leave those claws sheathed.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blaming the cat for running into a door? Nice. I walked into a shelf the other day....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no cat to place blame?
Click to expand...


Nope. Haven't had a cat in a long while


----------



## Jacqui

Well there ya go, you need a few cats.


----------



## T33's Torts

I know, right?! There's a three legged cat for adoption in iE but he's not little box trained. That'd be a necessity! We dont want kitty potty everywhere!


----------



## Jacqui

They normally aren't all that hard to train.


----------



## T33's Torts

Really? I haven't gotten the opportunity to work with felines, but as a little girl i remember my aunt trying to train her kittens. It was messy and she got all scratched and it was very traumatic.


----------



## Jacqui

With the ferals, I start them in the kennel with a litter box. Then move to a small room. They catch on much quicker then a puppy does with housebreaking. Not sure why she would have been scratched?


----------



## T33's Torts

Oscar and Mickey were cats from hell. Maybe literally..


----------



## Jacqui

Sounds a bit like our Ms. Luci Furr


----------



## T33's Torts

I got a Christmas tree bin today. 8 bucks at Wal-Mart!  Tomorrow I'll soak the Russians in it, then soon-ish it'll be the new sulcata habitat. Oh and an update on the little rescue, she's very soft, but still somewhat active. She ate a few bites of mazuri the other day but no such luck since. Baby food soaks will keep going on daily. My water to carrot ratio is like 1:2, should there be more carrot?


----------



## Jacqui

Sounds okay, I just kinda go by looks and never really thought percents and such. I would also get some plain pedialyte (sp?) to add too. There is also a product called I believe Critcal care. I add that powder to the water too. Oh yes, did you ever get the liquid calcium?


----------



## T33's Torts

I added liquid calcium two days ago but she freaked out and would ram into the wall. I just assumed she didnt like it and added some more carrot and scraped cuttlebone


----------



## Yvonne G

I've never had to litter train a cat. All you do it get a cat and put a litter box someplace where the cat knows where it is. They'd much rather do their business in cat litter than in your husband's flannel slippers.


----------



## T33's Torts

Hmm... Maybe its time to invest in a cat!


Just realised she still has her egg tooth... She must've hatched around June/ July 2013. Is that normal? Should I be worried?


Oh and I got her to eat, but only lettuce


----------



## Kerryann

I saw a farm in west branch Michigan today called circle k farm and it made me think of Ken.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tiffany,
What a cutie! Now I miss Lite Ricky as a little puppy!!! 
Kerryann,
Ours is The Circle Double K Ranch. We live in the hills, farmers are in the flatlands. 
So the show was a blast! Jacqui, I ended up bringing the pancake home from the Craigslist add. I'm not going to share what I payed for him in that I don't want anyone to hate me. I'm serious, it was such a good deal, Karen even said, â€œI guess it does pay to be Cowboy Ken!" My friend Doug forgot my female. He decided not to sell any at the show, so he drew a line through that list. On that list it said, â€œkens female". But he drew a line in it and never looked at it again. When I told him about the deal for the male pancake, he said he hated me. The Russian is a little cute guy.


----------



## T33's Torts

Glad you had a good time ken. Next LA show, you ALL are coming down to Pomona.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tiffany,
I posted some pictures in the thread about the show. Check them out.


The best was the undercover F&G boys showing up and telling people to put the 4" turtles and tortoises behind the table or get a ticket. These boys didn't even notice the African Frogs. When I asked the guy with the tiny pancakes how he got away with them still out, he said,â€œ They look 4" to me." I looked him dead in the eye and with a straight face said, â€œThat's what you tell your wife, right?". Poor guy, everyone in earshot laughed.


----------



## T33's Torts

Well I'm sure that boosted his self esteem! Way to go. I hung out at the Pomona show asking people why I couldn't get a "little baby sulcata turtle to put with my fish"... I got some pretty weird looks. One lady started to lecture me, so I had to grab my phone and explain that I was kidding and that I've raised sulcatas for a while now


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

My New Years resolution was to try not to be so nice. Maybe I should try baby steps? Lol.


----------



## T33's Torts

Who needs baby steps?! Nah. I thought you were going to say "to not get so many torts" or something!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Looking for cool kidsâ€¦


----------



## T33's Torts

There's a gigantic spider on my bedroom door. 

I guess I'll just sleep in the living room.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Catch it as a pet. I saw big a$$ spiders for sale today.


----------



## T33's Torts

UMMM NO THANKS! It might eat my face or something.


----------



## Skymall007

I saved a yellow jacket. I named him Polka Dot. I was terrified of him.


----------



## Kerryann

I was sleeping. We went to a reptile show here. It didn't have any speakers and there were some Sellers educating the people buying but most were just taking in cash. It was more snakes than tortoises. 
It's my dog Cici's seventh birthday. She gets to go pick out a toy today at the store. Ozzie will get one too. Mikes mom has her littermate/sister Coco, so she made the dogs a cake yesterday with carrots instead of candles.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Skymall007 said:


> I saved a yellow jacket. I named him Polka Dot. I was terrified of him.



The yellow jackets you come across this time if year are the queens. If you save her your saving 20,000 yellow jackets!!!
I squish em.


----------



## T33's Torts

I run away from yellow jackets. Queen or not. Those things will jab into you several times!




Skymall007 said:


> I saved a yellow jacket. I named him Polka Dot. I was terrified of him.



Oops, I forgot...

Welcome to the dark side... We've been expecting you


.....


----------



## Yvonne G

The thing I hate about yellow jackets (we call them wasps here. Yellow jackets are the ones that buzz the cat food. Yellow jackets don't hurt you, but wasps actually chase you to sting you) is they hibernate in the nooks and crannys of the firewood. Then I bring in a big armful of wood and plunk it down next to the wood stove. Next thing you know, there are wasps buzzing around inside the house!


----------



## T33's Torts

Moral of the story is that anything with black and yellow stripes, I avoid.


----------



## Jacqui

Ken, I knew I shoulda kept after them about that pancake.   Glad you got him.

Kerryann, where is the picture of them blowing out their candles? 

Tif, I agree with you on the other thread about wanting Blue. I wish we could see a before picture of her.


----------



## T33's Torts

Yeah. I saw one that was painted white on Susan Tellem's Facebook page. Blue is new.


Furry.


----------



## Jacqui

I was hoping to get to paint this tiered plant stand I bought today since the temps were to be in the 60s and sunny. Instead I have a bad headache (I think from all the dust being blown yesterday by the high winds) and it's still a little too breezy for painting. Dang I had planned this for almost a week.


Is that siamese satin rabbit yours?


----------



## T33's Torts

Yep! Floppi is relaxing. I glanced at your comment and read Satan rabbit..


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tffnytorts said:


> Yep! Floppi is relaxing. I glanced at your comment and read Satan rabbit..



That's what I read too. Lol.


----------



## Skymall007

Oh my! I had no idea Polka Dot was a queen! I feel both honored and now even more concerned. I think she passed away but I can't tell because I thought that before but it has been a few days since she moved so I think it is for sure this time. I def. avoid them. I think she came in on the fire wood.


----------



## T33's Torts

""Selfie!!""


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> ""Selfie!!""



Your looking a bit green to me Tif.... and ya need to eat something! 




Skymall007 said:


> Oh my! I had no idea Polka Dot was a queen! I feel both honored and now even more concerned. I think she passed away but I can't tell because I thought that before but it has been a few days since she moved so I think it is for sure this time. I def. avoid them. I think she came in on the fire wood.



I am guessing she has died.


----------



## T33's Torts

I have a disorder that makes me green when I eat too much healthy foods.


----------



## Jacqui

That sounds resonable.


----------



## T33's Torts

Duh! 
Look... we can flash back to before i had the disorder. 
(But seriously, for sometime I had this hair cut. What a disaster.)


And lets not even mention what I look like when I wake up :exclamation:


This is fun. I'm making a thread.


----------



## Jacqui

I had an afro once (well not a real one, but a perm that reminded me of one) that your morning look reminds me of.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tffny seems to have a bit too much time on her hands today.


----------



## Barista5261

Somebody tell my sinuses that it's not fun for me when they are super inflamed and giving me bad headaches [POUTING FACE] and making me sneeze every 2 minutes.

I find it sad that I got ID'd and had to sign a log book at the pharmacy today just to buy pseudoephedrine that I legitly need. 

[/rant] 


How's everyone's evening going so far? I am having chocolate coconut milk while supervising Tortoise Tub Time. [TURTLE]


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Ken, I knew I shoulda kept after them about that pancake.   Glad you got him.
> 
> Kerryann, where is the picture of them blowing out their candles?
> 
> Tif, I agree with you on the other thread about wanting Blue. I wish we could see a before picture of her.



You had to know I had pics 



We took her to petsmart today and she picked out a toy. It was supposed to be indestructible. It lasted an hour. Mikey is taking it back since it as $30.


I don't think ever in the history of me posting that I have made a post like this. I have so much work to do tonight and I am sitting here eating dinner. Earlier I kept trying to work and ended up taking four naps.  Yes four... three in my chair and one I actually went and laid down. I have been highly unproductive today so far.


----------



## T33's Torts

I was talking to this tortoise guy who found me online. He's on TFO and asked if I could help. We had an interesting convo which ended with him hitting on me... Weird. 
Anyways.. Apparently Tom scares people  LOL!


----------



## canicke

Re: pseudoephedrine -----

Dont take it personally. The combat methamphetamine act of 2005 requires sellers of pseudoephedrine (pse) to record and report sales of both single entity & multiple entity non prescription drug products. Pse is used in the manufacture of crystal meth.


----------



## Barista5261

canicke said:


> Re: pseudoephedrine -----
> 
> Dont take it personally. The combat methamphetamine act of 2005 requires sellers of pseudoephedrine (pse) to record and report sales of both single entity & multiple entity non prescription drug products. Pse is used in the manufacture of crystal meth.



Yeah, I know it's the law now that you gotta record and keep track of who buys it. [THUMBS DOWN SIGN] sucks that that's what it has come to.


----------



## T33's Torts

OH NO!! I REFFERED TWO MEMBERS BUT THEY DIDNT USE THE LINK I GAVE THEM 


I'm so bummed


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Come on. Niners lostâ€¦oh the misery. Now on to bullriding. JB Mauney better dominateâ€¦


----------



## T33's Torts

SEAHAWKS WON! 
*does happy dance*
Sorry Ken 
*evil grin*


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



tffnytorts said:


> SEAHAWKS WON!
> *does happy dance*
> Sorry Ken
> *evil grin*



Two things stand out from that game. 
Knees bend in new scary directions at times.
Screaming about someone talking smack when the reporter asks you how it feels to win is weird. Even the reporter was like okay then...


----------



## T33's Torts

I screamed SO loud when his knee bent. Ugh. Career; over.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

He'll still play.


----------



## T33's Torts

Not in time for the super bowl.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tiffany,
They be staying home for the Super Bowl.


----------



## T33's Torts

Oh! I'm so dumb. Sorry.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

For me now, it's go Bonco al the way !


( *all )


----------



## StarSapphire22

I'm a vikings fan. Football went out the window for me quite some time ago. 

Spent last night out with friends we never get to see...drank way too much. Nursed a hangover today, but put in a lot of work on my etsy shop, made a bunch of new stuff and am working on listing them. Think I'll head to bed and finish the listings in the morning. Made my second sale, picking up some supplies in the morning. I put in an order today for some really cool pendants and cabochons and settings...super excited to get them.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

HEY!!! 
GOOD,
FREAKIN' 

MORNIN' EVERYONE!!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> SEAHAWKS WON!
> *does happy dance*
> Sorry Ken
> *evil grin*



Wow you have great taste in football teams!


Kerryann sounds like you body was telling you that you really needed some sleep. I would be unhappy with a $30 toy lasting only an hour, glad Mikey is returning it.

Ken, good morning!

The rest of you enjoy this Monday. Do any of you have it off for the holiday?


----------



## T33's Torts

I do! But I have a meeting at 12, that I have to leave for in an hour and a half (11:30).


----------



## Jacqui

It's always interesting to see what closes and what ignores the holiday.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> It's always interesting to see what closes and what ignores the holiday.



I lay around the house, so it's for me, just day when my honey had to go to work and the mail won't be delivered.


----------



## T33's Torts

Our mail usually gets thrown into the shrubs, so it wont be missed.


Make that 3 members referred.. I guess the link doesn't work on mobile. :dodgy:


----------



## Jacqui

We have to go to the post office to get our mail.


Ken whatever happened with the horses? The ones you were boarding.


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> The rest of you enjoy this Monday. Do any of you have it off for the holiday?



I didn't know y'all celebrated Confederate Heroes Day in Nebraska. 





Though I did just realize that the bank is closed.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

The horses are still here. When I make my outdoor tortoise rounds I check their water. I had the gal open a 12'x12' section of the big stall so they can get out of the whether. Karen and I have decided, one more slacking on her part and she will need to move her horses. It's a month to month lease so we can do that.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> The rest of you enjoy this Monday. Do any of you have it off for the holiday?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know y'all celebrated Confederate Heroes Day in Nebraska.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though I did just realize that the bank is closed.
Click to expand...




Yep all federal things are closed and banks fall with them. As for the rest it seems hit and miss.

Confederate Heroes Day is just as good as the other one it is today in my book.


----------



## T33's Torts

I just realised how unusually short I am :exclamation:
I'm staying at my grandparents' house for the day and I cant reach half the cabinets. :dodgy:


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tffnytorts said:


> I just realised how unusually short I am :exclamation:



Sorry Tiffany, I can't help myself here;
Follow, Follow, Followâ€¦Follow the Yellow Brickâ€¦
Well, you get the picture.


----------



## Skymall007

I too am short. It is silly because it was supposed to be that I reach 5"7 and I am only 5"1. I hold out the hope I will grow still ahaa


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just realised how unusually short I am :exclamation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Tiffany, I can't help myself here;
> Follow, Follow, Followâ€¦Follow the Yellow Brickâ€¦
> Well, you get the picture.
Click to expand...


I saw that coming 
My dad is tall and my mom is pretty tall. But then there's me :dodgy:


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Madison,
You didn't seem short to me.


----------



## T33's Torts

I say I'm 5'2" on a good day 


Ken, maybe your just short too!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It's possible. I don't notice how tall people are. I notice more if they don't keep eye contact. Karen and I have a friend that can't be 5' but I don't think of as short unless I actually think about that.


I'm watching this movie, â€œFlight" and it's pretty heavy. It's actually moving.


----------



## T33's Torts

Well a movie called Flight better be "moving"! Get it?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey, I maybe old, but I'm not dead! I like that you thought that was your joke. Kidding. This pilotâ€¦well no, I'm not gonna spoil it.


----------



## T33's Torts

Aye, you never know. What rescue is that blue sully at?


Aye, you never know. What rescue is that blue sully at? I cant remember.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here you go;

http://hartsreptileworld.com


----------



## T33's Torts

While we're on the topic of movies, has anyone seen Frozen?
So, I am NOT a Disney type person. I just do not at all do nail polish or princesses or dresses. Now all aside, I really really really liked frozen. It tears away from the typical Cinderella- type movie. The first good guy goes bad and the bad guy saves the day. If you haven't seen it, WATCH IT.


----------



## Jacqui

*zooom zooom!!* racing Tif to get to Blue first. 

I have not saw a movie since I believe it was the first Spiderman one. My kids wanted to take me to one at Christmas time, but seriously the cost of the show and of course I would need a large buttered popcorn is just mind blowing to me.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I with you Jacque, one of my favorite scenes from a movie is from the movie, â€œOutbreak". A patron at a walkin, is unaware he is infected, he sneezes, and the camera zooms in micro to follow the droplets everywhere. Good times. We did see â€œThe Simpsons Movie" opening night. The owner of the theater is our mayor, the first open trans-gender elected mayor in the US and he dresses as the leading lady for all movies opening. He was Marge, and we knew we had to go. And it was fun to boot.


----------



## Jacqui

The weather is not being fair. It's almost 50 outside, the wind is back gutting into the 30 mph zones, and tonight it's going to be 6. Only 6 after such a nice day.


----------



## T33's Torts

I just made what might be the most ridiculous thing I've ever written. 
Its a new thread "The Story Of My Life"


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Where, pray-tell, is it posted?


----------



## Yvonne G

Yeah, when you folks refer to other threads it would be nice if you would also include a link to the thread.

Has anyone ever tried Nutella? I just bought some today to put on my apples as a snack tonight (since I couldn't find caramel sauce like Jacqui suggested), and it's delish!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Nope, I've never tried it. Some peanut butter imposter is what I'm thinking.


----------



## Yvonne G

Not really. It tastes like hazel nuts and cocoa.


----------



## jaizei

Nutella + Peanut Butter + Marshmallow fluff Sandwich


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Filberts and chocolate? TOUCHDOWN!


----------



## T33's Torts

Sorry bout that, I cant post links from the mobile app.




jaizei said:


> Nutella + Peanut Butter + Marshmallow fluff Sandwich



I just use nutella and peanut butter


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tiffany, I found it. I used the unread post feature on my app. 
Other than being a Niner fan as far back as I can remember, here is yet another reason for us all to at the least be a fan of the 49ers QB. Look how good this guy looks. 

http://network.yardbarker.com/nfl/a...icture/12366958?linksrc=home_vv_head_12366958


----------



## T33's Torts

I saw that! How often do you find a little sulcata roaming the streets?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

They've had to have had it for probably 15 yrs at least, and I'm surprised how good it looks. Hell the Internet machine technically isn't really that old. Kicky for all involved.


----------



## T33's Torts

We would be no where without the internet. Did you see my last doodle?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Not yet. I'll bounce over there. Did you like my Mormon friends pin-girl ?


----------



## T33's Torts

Yes! Its so funny. My male- friend's dad got him an actual "that- natured" calendar, and painted over certain area of the pictures. It was so funny.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So I think I need more tortoises. I'm finding things like this. 

http://en.rocketnews24.com/2012/07/...f-your-fetus-because-thats-not-creepy-at-all/


----------



## T33's Torts

What kind of websites are you looking at up there?? That's just weird.


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> We would be no where without the internet. Did you see my last doodle?



Maybe having real lives and actually talking with folks?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tffnytorts said:


> What kind of websites are you looking at up there?? That's just weird.



Hey! I just like to see what the Japanese are up to. 15yrs or so ago, my daughter and I were in a scientific paper/presentation by a genetic scientist because while he was here in the PNW, we located Dobson fly larva that are the same genetically as some in Japan. 2 places these are found, here abouts, and a small, creek system in Japan.


Ok. Just heard from a woman whose mother was in hospice while she was carrying the first grand child. She would have loved to have been able to give one of those to her mom before she passed.


----------



## Jacqui

I sure am glad this day is over. I wasn't feeling so good all afternoon, but atleast that too is almost over. Here's to tomorrow being a much better day.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm with you. Sunday was an off enough day for me, that Karen was worried. Today, though, I woke feeling great and I've had for the most part a good day. Sunday was something new for Ken.


----------



## T33's Torts

Tiffany think Ken has gone weekend crazed. Ken is talking in third person.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I live in my own little worldâ€¦but it's ok, they know me here.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I live in my own little worldâ€¦but it's ok, they know me here.



Nice little world too isn't it?


----------



## T33's Torts

Dont worry, I'm a hermit. I found myself asking my tort about serious matters. Its slightly concerning, but at least I know I can put "Animal whisperer" in my resumÃ¨.


----------



## Jacqui

Aren't we suppose to have conversations with our critters?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'd ask Little Ricky, but I don't want him yelling at me for waking him up for a â€œstupid" human question.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'd ask Little Ricky, but I don't want him yelling at me for waking him up for a â€œstupid" human question.



I get that a lot here too... along with the rolled eyes and deep sighs.


----------



## T33's Torts

They have pretty harsh opinions, dont they?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Where's them dandelion blossoms be-ouch?


----------



## T33's Torts

I swear they plot my murder..


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Mine don't plot my murder, they plot ways to get them to what they just know are better patches for grazing.


----------



## T33's Torts

Grazing for my bunch is being corralled to a new pen area.. I have a special doggy pen where I slowly move them across the yard so the weeds look like a nicely trimmed lawn.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Nice. My outdoor yard is too big and quasi permanent for moving. They just think I should turn them loose on the pasture.


This spring, I may move it though. Just to a fresh spot. Nothing too major.


----------



## T33's Torts

I move them a foot daily. That way they dont freak out.


----------



## lynnedit

Late to the party here, but I hope we are talking about Sulcatas and not teenagers :O


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

My outdoor pen for the sullies(


That end of the barn is 24'.




And that's why I don't move it much.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> My outdoor pen for the sullies(
> That end of the barn is 24'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's why I don't move it much.






Thats so cool. The small end of mine is 24"...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

About where those chunks of timbers are inside the pen, is where the heat hide box is. I'll get a shot if it now when the sun comes up. I'll go for a different angle as well. It's not as big as I want,( heard that before?), but until I salvage more plywood, this is what they've got. I think it's roughly 34'x72ish'. But I've got 5 acres and I want it so much bigger.


Sandy has been here, she's seen it. It works for me.


----------



## lynnedit

That's a beautiful scene. But with all of that room, I can see why you want to enlarge it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And, few neighbors to boot!!


----------



## lynnedit

Even better! Can the tortoises get into the barn as well?


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> It's not as big as I want,( heard that before?)



Unless you're as deep in the gutter as I am, I'm lost.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here you go. The yellow outline is us.


----------



## T33's Torts

Its shaped like a bottle! Our property is an almost perfect square.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We could get a few squares out of this place. You live in the suburbs?




tffnytorts said:


> Its shaped like a bottle! Our property is an almost perfect square.



I'd rather have a bottle in front of me, than a frontal lobotomy.


----------



## T33's Torts

Yes. Right outside of Los Angeles. Still very populated, but the slabs of property are big-ish-er.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Glendora? Is that right? Or is that someone else?


----------



## Jacqui

*Good morning TFO!*




lynnedit said:


> Late to the party here, but I hope we are talking about Sulcatas and not teenagers :O



Aren't they the same thing?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> *Good morning TFO!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lynnedit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Late to the party here, but I hope we are talking about Sulcatas and not teenagers :O
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't they the same thing?
Click to expand...




Good morning back at you, Jacqui!


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Glendora? Is that right? Or is that someone else?



Monterey Park! Glendora is where the fire was.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey, that's funny. 25-27 yrs ago I lived in Monterey Park for almost a year. Couldn't tell you where, but it was south of the main east/west blvd. Las Tunas Blvd. is that right?


----------



## Jacqui

Do you have classes today, Tif?


----------



## T33's Torts

Yep. I leave in like 20 minutes.


I live near Sequoia park.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I don't remember a park. Seems there was a wash that my dog and I would hike looking for gopher snakes and rattlers.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Oh, and apparently it's not "Cowboy_Ken"

It is THE Cowboy_Ken.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

That's funny Sandy, here I thought you dozed off...


That's funny Sandy, here I thought you dozed off...


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Aaaannnnddd...off to grandpa's funeral today. [DISAPPOINTED FACE]
Small family, this has hit us very hard. I'm the only child/only grandchild. Very stressful on us all.

Not sure how to handle all of this, so taking things one step at a time. On a brighter note, I'm picking up three juvenile Sulcata next week to rehome, typical story, someone adopted three hatchlings and they got big! Hahaha. I may have two homes already for them. Thankfully I've rehomed a few existing rescues, so I have room for these three little guys now.

Ken, can you shoot me some info on this person that wants my water turtle? I'd like to coordinate that...maybe next week while I go get these Sullies in Salem.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I shall do what I canâ€¦sorry about grandpaâ€¦


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'll be posting this elsewhere, but could y'all that do, â€œThe Facebook" do whatever is done on the The Facebook to spread the word about this fantastic woman and the operation she has? What is it? You like it or something? And if you can help, spread her that $ love that is needed for food, maintenance, and all else that goes to an operation such as this. I met Mary Ellen last Saturday, and now I hope I grow up to be like her. Thanks guys. 

http://www.hartsreptileworld.com/index.php


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Sulcata_Sandy said:


> Aaaannnnddd...off to grandpa's funeral today. [DISAPPOINTED FACE]
> Small family, this has hit us very hard. I'm the only child/only grandchild. Very stressful on us all.
> 
> Not sure how to handle all of this, so taking things one step at a time. On a brighter note, I'm picking up three juvenile Sulcata next week to rehome, typical story, someone adopted three hatchlings and they got big! Hahaha. I may have two homes already for them. Thankfully I've rehomed a few existing rescues, so I have room for these three little guys now.
> 
> Ken, can you shoot me some info on this person that wants my water turtle? I'd like to coordinate that...maybe next week while I go get these Sullies in Salem.



I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## lynnedit

Mary Ellen is amazing.

Sorry to hear about your grandpa, Sandy!




Jacqui said:


> *Good morning TFO!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lynnedit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Late to the party here, but I hope we are talking about Sulcatas and not teenagers :O
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't they the same thing?
Click to expand...




Jacqui, you've got a point!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I think I messed up and she's Mary Ester.


Tiffany,
As promised, here are a couple shots of the sulcata pen looking south. To the right of the enclosure, you can see the two gals out grazing. 
The heated box is on a pallet with a ramp going up into it. In Oregon, if it's not elevated, it's flooded. 
The smaller enclosure towards the front of the picture is for Fred, he doesn't play well with others. He comes in at night.


Oops, picturesâ€¦


----------



## T33's Torts

Sorry bout your loss Sandy. 
I keep missing you when you're on!! 
Class was INCREDIBLY boring today. No new stuff. 
Ken, I like the way they're not square. I'll take pictures of our sulcata one when I get a chance.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I think the enclosure takes the shape of the builders mind. For me, if it could be a MÃ¶bius strip, I'm sure it would be. But really, I find corners encourage corner digging and climbing, neither of which I want.


----------



## T33's Torts

I put plants in the angles of the walls, so they 'cant' escape. My genuineness isn't working so I'm formulating a new hypothesis.


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> I put plants in the angles of the walls, so they 'cant' escape. My genuineness isn't working so I'm formulating a new hypothesis.



As long as they are not using the plants as aids in their escape. 

Hope your hanging in there Sandy, sorry about your Grnadfather.

Ken, I love enclsoures that are odd shapes... and roomy.


----------



## T33's Torts

Okay, so apparently I was VERY off about the shape of our property. 
Its nothing like a square! I have no idea where I got that from :huh: Maybe the last house was square. I dont even know. So anyways, I hopped onto google maps and had to manually draw out the area of my house. (And btw, all those nice tree, 7 of 10 area dead now)


Okay so I went a little over board with the editing app... But the red is the sulcata area and the yellow is the russian area. The pink thing is me. 


 .....


 .....


----------



## Jacqui

Looks like your tickled pink to be there!  


I just went to see what this place looks like on the map. I must say it's interesting to see what you can see.


----------



## T33's Torts

Its so weird. I can see your reply on the list of threads, but when I click on it, I cant see it 
Is this the "wonky"-ness that happened to the last pretend chat? Its only this one. I'll wait and see.


----------



## Jacqui

Yes that was a part of it.


----------



## Kerryann

One more day and I'm on vacation. Woo hoo. I have to pee on a stick tomorrow. I asked mike not to get me pregnant before vacation but he was trying. He wants my pregnancy and birth within one deductible year and he wants the tax deduction this year. Isn't he so sweet? 
It's way too early I think but this is my big drinking weekend.


----------



## Jacqui

It's funny, when you talked the other day about taking all those naps I almst asked you if you were pg.


----------



## T33's Torts

Does this mean we may possibly get to see a mini Kerryann/ Mikey within the year?


----------



## Jacqui

Did you tell Mikey, if you can't drink neither can he? Fair is fair after all.


----------



## lynnedit

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I think I messed up and she's Mary Ester.
> 
> 
> Tiffany,
> As promised, here are a couple shots of the sulcata pen looking south. To the right of the enclosure, you can see the two gals out grazing.
> The heated box is on a pallet with a ramp going up into it. In Oregon, if it's not elevated, it's flooded.
> The smaller enclosure towards the front of the picture is for Fred, he doesn't play well with others. He comes in at night.






You're right, Mary Ester. Good grief, I knew that :/

Do your Sulcatas stay outside this time of year, Cowboy Ken? I mean, in their pens with access to the heated box?

Good luck, Kerryann. I hope the + or - is what you want....


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> Yes that was a part of it.



Suspiciousness


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> It's funny, when you talked the other day about taking all those naps I almst asked you if you were pg.



It's either that or being over worked. 
If it's a mini me/Mikey I hope it gets his Fro and blue eyes but my ability to talk to people. I'd like a boy so I wouldn't need to be locked in an insane asylum.


----------



## lynnedit

Kerryann said:


> If it's a mini me/Mikey I hope it gets his Fro and blue eyes but my ability to talk to people. I'd like a boy so I wouldn't need to be locked in an insane asylum.



True: with boys, everything is 'fine'. Oh, until they're sick, lol.
With girls, you know EVERYTHING


----------



## T33's Torts

Its doing it again. 


It takes 6 minutes and 30 seconds to show comments.


----------



## jaizei

tffnytorts said:


> Its doing it again.



The problem with the other thread was that posts that would create a new page wouldn't show up until what would be the sixth post on the new page was made. For example, if there are 15 posts per page, posts 16 -20 wouldn't show up/page two wouldn't be created until post 21 was made. Once that post was made, all would show up until it was time for a new page to be created.


----------



## Skymall007

I am writing a letter to Leonardo DiCaprio. I want to meet his Sulcata lolz. He used to have a bearded dragon. Sounds like a herp guy


----------



## lynnedit

He probably has a herp nanny, lol


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Teresa,

So yes, the big sulcata get to be out year round. Even during the 8Â° mornings, the box was 80Â°-85Â°. They come out, graze for 30 minutes or so then head back in, get heated up, and do it all over again. It's fun. They'll sometimes do this 3-4 x's a day.


----------



## T33's Torts

That last one had a 55 minute delay.


----------



## Skymall007

ahhahahahah a herp nanny. Cowboy I am glad your torts know to come in. Dr. Bergus has a patient (I think is him). All the clients torts are smart and come in when it is cold, except one. So all the neighbors have to work together to move him back in lolz. Apparently this is the only case Dr. B has heard of where a tortoise was being that silly


----------



## T33's Torts

That one came up fast.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Madison,
It probably to about 2 wks to teach them to go in. Once the sun would start setting and they're making their scrapes to sleep outside, I'd pick them up and haul them to the opening a push them in about 1/4 of the way in. They'd walk in the rest of the way on their own. Then one day I realized I wasn't needing to do that any longer. The best is early morning when they open the solid door, and stick their heads out looking around as if wondering if it's worth going out yet. Lol. I've got a picture somewhere I'll try and find to post.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Currently it's 32Â°f outside and the tortoise box is 81.2Â°f and rising.


----------



## sibi

But Cowboy, how do you keep their enclosure warm if all you have are plastic strips so they can stick their heads out? I can't leave their door open with just plastic strips without having the heat dip to low 50"s. I was thinking of getting the door cut out that could be shut at night. But their house would be cold. Right now I have the whole shed heated and humidity at about 60%. Inside he shed, I have another hide with their heating blanket. They each have access to self-soak 25/7, and they have hot spots in two places. The ambient temp is 85 degrees. If I had an opening like yours, the ambient temp would be too cold for them.


----------



## jaizei

tffnytorts said:


> That one came up fast.



The problems in the last thread were based on posts/ing and not time. If the thread is active, the delay will be shorter. It might be starting on this thread. 

I do not use the app much but I can relate what happens when using a browser. When viewing Today's Posts or the subforum index, this thread shows as _Pretend chat 2 ( 1 2 3 4 ... 664 ) _ and to the right it shows Sibi as the last poster. But once I'm on page 664 Ken is the last post on that page and page 665 becomes available via the 'page links' at the top and bottom and Sibi's post is on that page.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sibi,
Happy to see you post. I've a door that I close at night time to conserve electricity. 
Yeah me!!!! Woke an hour early coughing. For close to 4wks I've been arm wrestling with sinus/lung crap. I was so chilled I asked Karen for a thermometer,(I'm trusting her on that) and yes. 102.4Â°f. As a bonus, I do feel kinda drunk. Karen has instructed me to get to the doctor today.


----------



## Jacqui

*Good morning!!​*

*So Kerryannn did ya get the stick wet yet??? Snoopy folks wanna know...*


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Funny stuff, Jacqui.


----------



## lynnedit

Cowboy, definitely get to the doctor today!!!! Maybe now you have the flu?

And when you are well, you can answer more questions about your heated hide (I also still don't understand how you keep it warm during the day with just the plastic strips...do you have a double row?)


----------



## Jacqui

lynnedit said:


> True: with boys, everything is 'fine'. Oh, until they're sick, lol.
> With girls, you know EVERYTHING



Don't you just hate hearing "fine" all the time? I feel like every little thing has to be drawn out of both of my boys. It's frustrating. Especially knowing they share so much more with their sisters and they don't have to work for it.




Skymall007 said:


> I am writing a letter to Leonardo DiCaprio. I want to meet his Sulcata lolz. He used to have a bearded dragon. Sounds like a herp guy



I wonder how often he gets a letter wanting tomeet his tortoise, but not him.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> kinda drunk


 
That's one way to describe the winter bug.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sibi,
> Happy to see you post. I've a door that I close at night time to conserve electricity.
> Yeah me!!!! Woke an hour early coughing. For close to 4wks I've been arm wrestling with sinus/lung crap. I was so chilled I asked Karen for a thermometer,(I'm trusting her on that) and yes. 102.4Â°f. As a bonus, I do feel kinda drunk. Karen has instructed me to get to the doctor today.



With it hanging on for so long, I agree with her.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

No. It's insulated with ridged insulation, heated by an oil filled oil filled on a thermometer. The temp is a gradient, 80Â°-85Â°f. I should hook up a small light on the outside to see how often it comes on. 

A young couple we know, let their daughter know she was getting a sibling like this. These two of sharp brains.


----------



## Jacqui

When I was pg with my last child, we had told the other children. At Christmas time, the oldest one thought his big wrapped gift was going to be his brother. He each day would take a plate of whatever he himself had eaten that day and placed it on top of the box for his "brother".


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lol. That's nice. Out of the mouths of babesâ€¦


----------



## Jacqui

I am sure since then, that there have been a few times the oldest would have loved to have boxed his brother up and send him to Santa to rehome.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Love the rehoming idea. I'm real whiney. I don't feel well at all. Fever is going up. And I love spending money for little more than a headless chicken being swung around my doctors head. Maybe I should get some nostrums on the way and it can be a double ceremony for the price of one.


----------



## T33's Torts

I tried to pack my little sister into a box a while back.......






Anywho, the eviction notice is cute.


----------



## Jacqui

Ken you can be as whiney as you want to be. What time do you see the local witchdoctre?




tffnytorts said:


> I tried to pack my little sister into a box a while back.......



Wait, is it your sister who tried to trash your tortoise?

My oldest would have problems trying to do anything to his "baby" brother. Josh, my baby, is much taller and muscled well even though he no longer trains for football.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I can't make an appointment for another hour. At 107, I need to get in cold shower right? I'm at 104.1 now. A friend will be driving me in as I don't feel â€œsober" enough to drive my own a$$ in.


----------



## Jacqui

Your pushing fluids right?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Coffee. I know, diarrhetic. Fine I'll start pushing water.


Bottom lip outâ€¦I wish Karen were homeâ€¦


----------



## Jacqui

I know. I wish she was with you too.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

When they ask me what my insurance is I'm gonna say, â€œObama-Care!" Not original, but I like it.


----------



## Yvonne G

Suck it up, you big cry baby! I'll bet most of the women on this forum never cry and whine when they get a little cold.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

LOL [HEAVY BLACK HEART]ï¸[HEAVY BLACK HEART]ï¸[HEAVY BLACK HEART]ï¸


----------



## Yvonne G

Speaking of the slow postings...

Remember back to Pretend Chat 1? We had to eventually close that one because it got so big it took forever for new posts to show up. Maybe this one is nearing that stage now. I thought when that time comes, we can merge 2 into 1 and start 3.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Let's just do it now, before it becomes a big issue. Granted, I may not know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Let's just do it now, before it becomes a big issue. Granted, I may not know what I'm talking about.



I had planned to do this, when we have our big change in the forum.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ok. I'll just go back to my little world now.


Ok friends, I'm going in. Got an appointment at the top of the hour. All my smokes are rolled and I'm ready.


----------



## Jacqui

Wonder if he survived the Vet... I mean Dr visit....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm home. Karen got kicked out of work too, and she's getting my meds. Then being home with me! Yay. 

Not H1N1â€¦anymore. Though this secondary infection in my lungs and sinuses is likely a result of the flu. Yay me. Antibiotics and cough meds. If not better in a month or so, probably a CT of my lungs. He was so not impressed with how they sound. LOL.


----------



## Jacqui

Is Karen sick too?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Is Karen sick too?



Think that through, Jacqui. She married me willingly.


She just gave me cough syrup and said it's more for her than me. I asked if it's gonna nock me out and she said yes. Smiling.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Karen sick too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think that through, Jacqui. She married me willingly.
> 
> 
> She just gave me cough syrup and said it's more for her than me. I asked if it's gonna nock me out and she said yes. Smiling.
Click to expand...




To the first part, that does not make her sick, just crazy.  

To the second part,  I like how she thinks!


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> Ken you can be as whiney as you want to be. What time do you see the local witchdoctre?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to pack my little sister into a box a while back.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, is it your sister who tried to trash your tortoise?
Click to expand...




She be-jewel-ed my first ever tort when she was 5. She hasn't improved much anyhow. She is the "teacup white fluffy dog with a pink studded collar and a hair bow" type person.




Jacqui said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Karen sick too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think that through, Jacqui. She married me willingly.
> 
> 
> She just gave me cough syrup and said it's more for her than me. I asked if it's gonna nock me out and she said yes. Smiling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To the first part, that does not make her sick, just crazy.
> 
> To the second part,  I like how she thinks!
Click to expand...




I agree with Jacqui on the second part, but disagree on the first part 

Hahaha. Just kidding.


----------



## Jacqui

How old is she now, Tif?


----------



## T33's Torts

16....


I wonder if Kerryann ever peed on that stick.


----------



## Jacqui

I am sure she did.


----------



## Kerryann

tffnytorts said:


> 16....
> 
> 
> I wonder if Kerryann ever peed on that stick.





No.. I have to wait another day or I am wasting money. The test clearly says six days early and those tests aren't cheap.  You all know who said that right??


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Charlie Sheen????


----------



## Yvonne G

Back off, Cowboy! This here's girl talk!


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Charlie Sheen????



drugs are spendy... ok


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann said:


> Yup. We spent $94,00 at pharmacy today just for this nonsense.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. We spent $94,00 at pharmacy today just for this nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get anything fun . I usually get heart meds and water pills. Nothing fun.
Click to expand...


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. We spent $94,00 at pharmacy today just for this nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken, please tell be that was supposed to be a decimal point...
> $9,400 is absolutely crazy! If it came dkwn to that, I think I'd rather just sleep in a tub of ice
> 
> 
> Oh and I had the worstest headache today, and fir the most outrageous reason. :dodgy:
> I need a haircut.
> So I tie my hair into a bun or a thick short braid everyday... but today I left it in a ((LONG)) ponytail. At around 10, I sat down and I felt the end of my hair on the seat when I sat down but thought nothing of it. Later on I leaned down to grab something off the floor and sat back jp on and OUCH! I was almost in tears it hurt so bad.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

$94.00 and the cough syrup is kinda fun.


----------



## T33's Torts

Cough syrup is grroooosssss. I take medicated (is that a word?) cough drops.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



tffnytorts said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. We spent $94,00 at pharmacy today just for this nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken, please tell be that was supposed to be a decimal point...
> $9,400 is absolutely crazy! If it came dkwn to that, I think I'd rather just sleep in a tub of ice
> 
> 
> Oh and I had the worstest headache today, and fir the most outrageous reason. :dodgy:
> I need a haircut.
> So I tie my hair into a bun or a thick short braid everyday... but today I left it in a ((LONG)) ponytail. At around 10, I sat down and I felt the end of my hair on the seat when I sat down but thought nothing of it. Later on I leaned down to grab something off the floor and sat back jp on and OUCH! I was almost in tears it hurt so bad.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sat on your hair. That's no good.
Click to expand...


----------



## T33's Torts

Not at all. I think I should just grab scissors and start cutting


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



tffnytorts said:


> Not at all. I think I should just grab scissors and start cutting



I cut my hair before my last hair appt and made it a mess.


----------



## T33's Torts

Usually its a trim (less than 3 inches) but I still freak out when any is removed.


----------



## sibi

I got my new phone tonight. I can now post as fast as I use to. So, who's awake?

Sent from my RM-915_nam_usa_228 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jacqui

*cheers loudly* Sibi is back


----------



## sibi

Oh Jacqui!!! I missed you all!!!!


This is late for you, isn't it?


----------



## Jacqui

Yes, normally be now I would be trying to get to sleep, but actually tossing and turning.


----------



## T33's Torts

SIBI!!! 
So, what kind of phone did you get?


SIBI!!! 
So, what kind of phone did you get?


----------



## Jacqui

Don't mind Tif, she likes to hear herself say the same thing twice.


----------



## sibi

Haha...Tiff, you do have a knack for doubleheaders, ay? It's a cheaper Windows phone, a Nokia Lumia 520. It's the cheapest, but you get the most bang for your buck with this phone. Hey, I can post again on my phone ðŸ˜


I'm playing with my phone smiley, and I really can't ser what the little booger is doing ðŸ˜µðŸ‘¦ðŸ‘ªðŸ‘·ðŸ’ƒ


----------



## Jacqui

Sibi are all your four leggers doing good?


----------



## sibi

Baby Runt is sooooo cute! She's about 10 pounds and doing great. Beasty Boy and Honey Boy are sick again. They had bubbles in their eyes and aren't eating like normal. I have an appointment with the vet tomorrow. I think I got them sick. The other day, temps were in the high 50's but very windy. I let them out for about 1 hour because they were clawing the door to get out. I mainly wanted them to get sunshine since they seem to want to stay out. It, after a while, I started to see tiny white foam in the eyes. So, i tvink they have a cold now. 
quote='Jacqui' pid='804007' dateline='1390454913']
Sibi are all your four leggers doing good?
[/quote]


----------



## T33's Torts

Hmmm.. Double posting. Oops! Oh well, at least I know I got my message across 

Vet appointments haven't come my way in almost 4 months! I probably just jinxed myself, but oh well.


----------



## sibi

You probably ha e better weather there than I have here. Early morning temps here have been in the 20's. And day temps are in yhe 50's or 40's. I can't believe I live in in Florida! Good to here from you again.ðŸ˜Š quote='tffnytorts' pid='804017' dateline='1390455730']
Hmmm.. Double posting. Oops! Oh well, at least I know I got my message across 

Vet appointments haven't come my way in almost 4 months! I probably just jinxed myself, but oh well.
[/quote]


----------



## Jacqui

*Good "it's frickin cold out there!" Morning to ya.*


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hi friends. I am so stoned feeling right now. Fever and cough syrup I guess. I'm watching a show about gliding snakes.


Sibi,
Temps in the tortoise shed were mid-80's while it was 8Â° outside. When I'm feeling bette, you can call and we'll talk about it.


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Baby Runt is sooooo cute! She's about 10 pounds and doing great. Beasty Boy and Honey Boy are sick again.



Oh drat! How big are they now? I would have thought they would have been okay out, but then maybe they are smaller then I think. Or most likely they just were waiting for a good time to pull out a cold from their depths, just to get Mom's attention back to them and away from Runt.




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hi friends. I am so stoned feeling right now.



*picks up a few stones from the ground and bounces them in the hand while giving Ken a devilish imp grin* Ya know Cowboy, I could make you feel really stoned....  

Seriously Ken, feeling any better this morning? Of course that might be a silly question after you said that about the stoned part.


Soooooo Kerryannn.... ?


----------



## lynnedit

Poor Cowboy, that's an awful feeling.

Yes, Kerryann, it's been over a day now!


----------



## T33's Torts

*picks up stone*
HEY! This one's a box turtle! Oops, sorry bud.
*puts turtle down*


Annnnd
Its warm-ish here, (48Â°) but the fog is HORRIBLE 
So much for windows...
And no. Thise aren't my curtains.


----------



## Jacqui

Nice view! I sorta like going through fog, always makes me look around waiting for a werewolf to show up.


----------



## Yvonne G

Sibi:

don't be too quick to take the tortoises to the vet. Bubbles/foam around the eyes is quite normal. Sometimes sulcatas are referred to as the crying tortoise because of that.


----------



## T33's Torts

Thats how I felt about it when we first moved in (we're at the very top of the hill) but 11 months later and I'm not feeling it. :dodgy:

Its hard to drive down the main road when you cant see more than 10' in front of you.


----------



## Jacqui

Tiffany, how is your sick little one doing?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sibi,
Currently the outside air temperature is 29.3Â°f. The heated shed on the other hand is 81.9Â°f and rising.


----------



## Jacqui

You know it's too cold to be outside, when you place fresh catfood out and instead of being swarmed with cats only two show up.The rest being smart enough to stay in where ever they have snuggled at.


----------



## Kerryann

No baby 
I still have my fur and shelled babies.


----------



## Jacqui

Wrong Kerryann, it's not "no" baby, it's "NOT YET" a baby. Besides you wanted to party this vacation any how. Best part is, more practice for you and Mikey. *hugs*


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> Best part is, more practice for you and Mikey.



Thats VERY g-rated, depending on who's reading it. 

Anyways, sorry Kerryann.  Hey, furry and shelled babies are pretty darn good too.


----------



## Jacqui

So much better then the way (without thinking) I almost made a comment on another thread about play with those round objects used in tennis and other sports.


----------



## Kerryann

Thanks guys. I'm sure ready to try some more and party like a wild woman this weekend.


----------



## Jacqui

It seems to help your chances to not "try" to get pg, just to forget and let it just happen on it's own. Try not to think of Mickey's tax plans. Have fun this weekend girl, you deserve it!


----------



## T33's Torts

Jacqui, may I suggest proofreading your posts in the mind frame of a 16 year old boy?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I have used some serious â€œgrown-up" reserve, in realizing I just couldn't post Karryann. Work out a code between the two of you, that means the next chance you two haveâ€¦it can be mysterious like, â€œMomma wants a baby!" or you simply saying â€œnow"


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> Jacqui, may I suggest proofreading your posts in the mind frame of a 16 year old boy?



Anything that is said can be taken more ways then intended, even without thinking like a 16 year old. I know because I can easily take a conversation into the gutter. That's why on the other thread I didn't say that some tortoises like to play with their balls.


----------



## T33's Torts

Has anyone heard the assumption song on YouTube? Its the greatest thing ever. You're guaranteed to laugh.


----------



## Yvonne G

I guess I'm too old. It didn't make me laugh. I'm way past being shocked by gutter words.


----------



## T33's Torts

Did you watch the animated one? Thats not the one I'm talking about. Its with Kim's Granis and some other YouTuber..
I'll look.


OH #$&^!!! Its gone!! It says deleted by poster.


----------



## Jacqui

Tif, have I told you I am glad you have become an active part of this thread?


----------



## T33's Torts

Awe. Thanks. 
This forum (this thread specifically) has become a great part of my free time. I dont remember what I did before I found y'all!


----------



## Kerryann

Of course we always are like lets go.. Well I am but someone else needs a plan. He's planning a trip we are going on in two weeks for my sales trip out east. He's planning it down to the half hour increment.


----------



## Jacqui

I admit, I tend to be a planner.... not down to 30 minute blocks like Mikey.  Thing is, it seems like those plans never work out like Iwant them too. Jeff on the other hand makes no major plans.


----------



## T33's Torts

I plan things, but usually find myself freaking out because I didnt stick to the plan.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tiffany,
I believe, I probably got more done before I found the forum.


----------



## T33's Torts

Yeahhhhhhhh......

Who needs productivity anyways?!?! 
I think this is better


----------



## Barista5261

Yaaaaaaaaaay I'm back! For the past 2 days, every SINGLE time I tried to open this thread, the app would crash [THUMBS DOWN SIGN] logged out/in, cleared the cache on the app, it finally works now that I deleted and re-installed the app. Hopefully Josh doesn't hate me for all the crash reports I sent in [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## Jacqui

Barista5261 said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaay I'm back! For the past 2 days, every SINGLE time I tried to open this thread, the app would crash [THUMBS DOWN SIGN] logged out/in, cleared the cache on the app, it finally works now that I deleted and re-installed the app. Hopefully Josh doesn't hate me for all the crash reports I sent in [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]



Glad your back!


----------



## Barista5261

Jacqui said:


> Barista5261 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yaaaaaaaaaay I'm back! For the past 2 days, every SINGLE time I tried to open this thread, the app would crash [THUMBS DOWN SIGN] logged out/in, cleared the cache on the app, it finally works now that I deleted and re-installed the app. Hopefully Josh doesn't hate me for all the crash reports I sent in [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad your back!
Click to expand...


Thanks! [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH] 

I have tomorrow off so I can stay up late tonight and get crazy doing tort stuff [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH] I am currently building expansions on my 2 sulcatas' Rubbermaid closed chambers. It's gonna look super ghetto when finished, but who cares if it gives then a lot more space to run around and bulldoze everything [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES] now if only my knife would cut through these heavy duty bins....


----------



## Jacqui

My hubby just called to tell me they sat for 9.5 hours at the TA for an oil change and the guy just came out to tell them, sorry we can't work on your truck because we have no oil filter for it.


----------



## Yvonne G

I can just see those dollar signs rolling down the drain.


----------



## T33's Torts

Wait, Barista, only for this thread? What about other threads? 

Uhhh, Mods, the thread may be nearing its end.


----------



## Barista5261

@tiff yep. It was weird. I tried opening other pic heavy threads and they all worked just fine. Oddly enough it was just this thread.


----------



## Jacqui

How's the cutting coming Amy?


----------



## Barista5261

Jacqui said:


> How's the cutting coming Amy?



Ehhh.... I only have a small hunting knife, and that is not working out so great. I don't want to risk cracking the plastic, so I'm gonna wait till I can go get a better blade like a box cutter or something in the morning.


----------



## Jacqui

Good idea Amy.


Ken, how are you feeling this evening?


----------



## T33's Torts

Hmm... Very suspicious.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Picking up another RT rescue Saturday. Ugh.
Neighbors (apt) found abandoned when renters evicted and left it behind.
The foster family thinks it's a female. We shall see. Either way, I have a home for a male, and a home for a female (as promised) [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## Jacqui

I can never understand how somebody can just turn and walk away leaving any living thing like that.


----------



## lynnedit

Kerryann said:


> Thanks guys. I'm sure ready to try some more and party like a wild woman this weekend.



That's the spirit! Just plan NOT to get pg.

Cowboy, did you take cough medicine?


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm thinking ken is sleeping under a blanket somewhere in Oregon..


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

My fever dropped to 100.0Â°f. I told Karen that I knew it had dropped before checking, because I was starting to feel spunky.that was short lived. Back to 103Â°f. 
Amy, if you have a gas stove and just a plain spreading knife, you can use that. Heat the knife with the burner, and, well you know. Any time a knife has to be forced, you run the risk of injury when the plastic cuts loose and the knife is on its own with force behind it.


And that cough medicine is good. Problem is I tend to get real sleepy afterwards.


----------



## sibi

Hi guys. Does anyone know how Kim's doing with her new house? Cowboy, you sicky? Aww...i got the pics of Marty Mark. He's just adorable. I hope you feel better soon 

Some of you are just now having problems posting with their phones. I've had that problem months ago. That's why I got a new phone. I think it's the apps and/or the browser you're using that can't support this site.


Amy, get an electric jigsaw. You'll always use it for various projects, especially with sullies around. It's an investment that you'll never regret getting.

Cowboy, have you gone to see a doctor yet? You have the flu. Sure you like the med. It probably had a narcotic in it...good stuff, huh?


----------



## Jacqui

*It's a fabulous friday!! Good morning!!!!*




Cowboy_Ken said:


> And that cough medicine is good. Problem is I tend to get real sleepy afterwards.



You need the rest, so that is a good thing if it makes you sleepy. Didn't the Dr tell you to get plenty of rest?


----------



## T33's Torts

Good morning Jacqui! The wind is howling like mad, but today is going to be a nice 78Â°.


----------



## Barista5261

Good morning everyone! [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH] 


Thank you Ken about the knife over gas stove trick. I do indeed have a gas stove so I will be doing that today. Hope you feel better soon! 

And sibi- an electric jigsaw is on my list of stuff to buy with my tax refund [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES] I am sure I will be getting my money's worth out of it with all the stuff I plan to build for my sullys [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH][TURTLE]


----------



## Jacqui

It's suppose to be 50 here today and only light winds.


----------



## sibi

Good morning crew! I can't stand it anymore!!! I want winter to go already. We are having temps of 20's all week!!!! That has never happened while I've been here in Florida (25 years). I'm so over winter wonderland!ðŸ˜­


----------



## Jacqui

Sorry Sibi. We were colder then that the last two days, but the rest of the week is nice (50s), except Sunday we will have those high wind warnings out again.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sibi,
From what he could determine, I had the flu about a month ago. In that I'm a professional procrastinator, I never went in, and finally it turned into pneumonia. Weds. Morning while still in bed my fever was 102.something, 2-1/2 hrs later it had gone up to 104.4Â°. 
The cough medicine is codeine. 
Another bonus, Karen and I pulled the hid-a-bed out so I can stay in the livingroom with the wood heater. The cats, think it's the neatest thing since canned catfood, and I've got all these little spot heaters.


Yvonne, I know, I know, I'm just being a cry baby. LOL.




Jacqui said:


> Jacqui,
> I'm just getting bored, really, really, bad. Doc said in 120 days for me to get a ct(of my lungs). He knows me well, which is why, I'm sure, telling me to rest was unnecessary. Though Karen was was and they probably shared one of those, â€œkeep him inside" looks. She's been doing a pretty good job.


----------



## T33's Torts

Ken, when I was little, I remember going over to my grandma's house when I was sick and being bombarded with kittens. She'd take in strays and get them fixed up, hold on to them and off they'd go. But some stayed. And those where the ones that I would carry on my head and push in a little shopping cart.


----------



## sibi

Cowboy, shouldn't you have been hospitalized? I mean, if I had that, I would've been admitted. 

Jacqui, Florida shouldn't have these temps for weeks. It's Florida. We'll have to buy all new plants. I've covered my plants, but, this is too much. I cancelled doctor appointments because I have such a bad case of tendonitis all over my arms and legs. It pains me to even pick up my baby torts. Even Baby Runt is too heavy now. Can you believe I just said that?!


----------



## Jacqui

Oh but Sibi, isn't it so awesome that you can say Runt is getting too heavy!!


----------



## T33's Torts

Sibi you should vacation to SoCal! Its so lovely this week and the next. A cloudy and windy mornings, but the sun will come through!


----------



## Yvonne G

Central Cal too. We really haven't had winter here...well, the nights are winter, but the days are spring! As soon as the sun starts shining on everything, about 9a, its beautiful, shirt-sleeve weather. But then at night it dips down to 30F again. I could get used to this.


----------



## Barista5261

I second the dislike for the current Florida weather, although here in Central Florida it's supposed to get warmer to 70F this weekend. Now if it would just stay there, I'd be a super happy camper [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## sibi

Oh boy, do I need that! My torts need that too. Too bad that my two year olds are about 24 lbs now. Even Baby Runt is about 10 pounds. My vet asked about her yesterday when I brought Beasty Boy and Honey Boy in for a check-up. The vet asked to take a pic of my two year olds for their website. They looked so adorable. When the pic is actually posted, I'll give you all the website to check it out.


tffnytorts said:


> Sibi you should vacation to SoCal! Its so lovely this week and the next. A cloudy and windy mornings, but the sun will come through!




Yes, Jacqui, it's unbelievable that Baby Runt was only 4 ounces a little over a year ago, and now she's 10 pounds! She still can't feed herself, biy I don't mind. I enjoy feeding her. She's become a little piggy


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sibi,
If my doc. had suggested the hospital, I would have simply told him I'll be staying at a nicer, overpriced hotel and to give Karen the charts and she'd stay up on them. I believe the last time I spent the night in a hospital was to have my tonsils removed, some 45+ years ago.


----------



## sibi

I believe you would've done that! Lol. What is it with men and doctors/hospitals? My son has a serious case of Lyme disease made worse because he waited so long to go to the doctor. Ugh! But, I do believe Karen will be the best remedy for you O_O


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've got no problems visiting friends and family while they're in the hospital. I actually think it's very important to do so. I am, though, â€œthrifty" (cheap) so I tend to drag my feet going to the doctors office. 
I wish there was a Godzilla marathon on right now.


----------



## Barista5261

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I wish there was a Godzilla marathon on right now.



That sounds awesome. Have you seen the trailer for the new Godzilla they are making? I saw the trailer in IMAX 3D when I went to go see The Hobbit, and it looks AAWWWEESOMMMEE [FLUSHED FACE] 

GODZIRRAAA!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I had no idea!!


----------



## Barista5261

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I had no idea!!



It looks soooooo good. Definitely a movie to go see in IMAX 3D. I can't remember it's release date, I wanna say June sometime.


----------



## Kerryann

I'm in northern Michigan this weekend. It's a balmy -30 outside with wind chill. It's 82 thou in the pool room.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

See, I'd probably stay at that hospital. Lol.


Time for Robocop.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

99.9Â°!!!! Now I'm really felling better. First below 100 since Weds.


----------



## Yvonne G

I made myself a couple taco for lunch and chopped up a red onion to put on them. I LOVE red onions. But now I'm so sorry I ate them. 

Ken: you don't read books? I love to read, and after I'm finished outside, you can find me in my recliner, kicked back with a good book.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I love to read. Earlier, a friend stopped by with 4 books he thought I'd enjoy. I looked and he was so right! One he'd or rowed from me years ago. Ha. Got it back.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



sibi said:


> Oh boy, do I need that! My torts need that too. Too bad that my two year olds are about 24 lbs now. Even Baby Runt is about 10 pounds. My vet asked about her yesterday when I brought Beasty Boy and Honey Boy in for a check-up. The vet asked to take a pic of my two year olds for their website. They looked so adorable. When the pic is actually posted, I'll give you all the website to check it out.
> 
> 
> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sibi you should vacation to SoCal! Its so lovely this week and the next. A cloudy and windy mornings, but the sun will come through!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Jacqui, it's unbelievable that Baby Runt was only 4 ounces a little over a year ago, and now she's 10 pounds! She still can't feed herself, biy I don't mind. I enjoy feeding her. She's become a little piggy
Click to expand...


Holy huge weight gain


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yes, Jacqui, it's unbelievable that Baby Runt was only 4 ounces a little over a year ago, and now she's 10 pounds! She still can't feed herself, biy I don't mind. I enjoy feeding her. She's become a little piggy

Based on the gain, I'd have to agree that you don't mind hand-feeding.


----------



## T33's Torts

WEEKEND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


WOOHOO!!!!!!!!!! YAY


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Well done tiffany.


----------



## T33's Torts

Thanks. I'm trying to get my neighbor to join. She has a water turtle (RES) in a little bitty tank, I thought maybe if she had more opinions she'd take action.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Maybe that's your neighbor being stealthy.


----------



## T33's Torts

Ehhhhh.... I prefer the word "stupid" but whatever floats your boat.


----------



## lynnedit

Keep working on her....


----------



## T33's Torts

You know I will be! I'm actually trying to gain custody of the turtle but a big tank would be fine too.


----------



## Jacqui

Good evening! Glad to see Ken is feeling better.


----------



## sibi

Cowboy, you're feeling better? How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Jacqui

I am tired, that's how I am.  I had a chance to meet Noel (AZtortmom) and her guy for a short while this evening. Nice nice people.

How are you doing tonight Sibi?


----------



## sibi

Having pain in my joints and tendons. It's especially painful in cold weather. And we're expected to have another week of below freezing temps:-/:-/


----------



## T33's Torts

Jacqui, she flew out to Nebraska?


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Having pain in my joints and tendons. It's especially painful in cold weather. And we're expected to have another week of below freezing temps:-/:-/



Didn't realize that the cold made it worse.  Are you going to be loosing a lot of plants? I know this morning you said you had covered them, but your temps are pretty low this week.




tffnytorts said:


> Jacqui, she flew out to Nebraska?



Yes. His family (as I recall) live just over into Iowa.


----------



## sibi

Yeah, the local news said that if people didn't co er their plants, they may as well plan on a redo. I covered my plants, but we've had so many days in the 20's that I doubt any will survive.


----------



## Jacqui

Covering can only be so much protection.


----------



## T33's Torts

tragÂ·eÂ·dy
ËˆtrajidÄ“/
noun 
an event causing great suffering, destruction, and distress, such as a serious accident, crime, or natural catastrophe.

Today I found out my 'cousin' passed away. 
He was my dad's cousin, but only a few years older than me. He had severe stage four liver cancer since he was 12 and was doing very well. He was temporarily immobile but overcame that with the help of a personal trainer. (He was able to bench press 275lbs and tried everyday to exceed that) 
Last night (I just found out today) he went into unforseen cardiac arrest and passed away. 

R.I.P Kyle.

Sorry for the venting y'all.


Uhhh.... Mods- my post isn't showing up... I'll time the delay.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Hi guys! Been awfully busy lately, hope everyone is well.  

I just wanted to leave this here.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



sibi said:


> Having pain in my joints and tendons. It's especially painful in cold weather. And we're expected to have another week of below freezing temps:-/:-/



I feel so bad for everyone in the normally warmer climates this year.
Yesterday we had so many vehicles break and part of it was due to the cold.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi all! Glad Ken is on the mend (so he can quit whining!). Jacqui: You met Noel? How lucky! I'd love to meet some of our members here. Did she come to your house? 

Today was the first day I didn't have to make a fire to warm the house up. It didn't get very cold last night.

What do you all have planned for today?


----------



## T33's Torts

Not much. I have to babysit.


----------



## AZtortMom

Good morning everyone  miss Jacqui is very nice, is was quite a treat to meet her  we flew out to her neck of the woods. My man has family there 


I hope everyone is having a good morning


----------



## lynnedit

AZtortMom said:


> Good morning everyone  miss Jacqui is very nice, is was quite a treat to meet her  we flew out to her neck of the woods. My man has family there
> 
> 
> I hope everyone is having a good morning





How fun! I'm with Yvonne, so nice to meet fellow tortoise and turtle lovers.

I'm headed out to the Oregon coast with the hubbie to visit my Mom. It is about a 2 hour drive, just for an overnight. I'll have to give the boxies lots of worms before I go!


----------



## AZtortMom

We flew here to check on the family house because his parents are at the condo in Florida for the winter. Now we are heading back to the warmth of Phoenix before our shelled babies get too upset  but I think they don't miss us too much since they have their new deluxe digs and plenty of food  so spoiled.


----------



## Yvonne G

You didn't happen to bring her a tortoise did you?


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Barista5261

Hope everyone is having an awesome Saturday night so far! 

I am very happy that I have successfully expanded both of my sully's enclosures via PVC pipe [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH] and thank you Ken for the knife heating trick. Worked like a charm! I put inverted black dish tubs in their expansions with some sphagnum moss. Best $1.97 I ever spent for a humid hide. 




It looks ghetto as &*#%, but who cares if it gives them more room to walk around in, and keeps the temp and humidity up [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## lynnedit

That looks great! What kind of knife did you use? Is a 'spreading knife' like a butter knife?


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Here's what I did today...picked up the abandoned tortoise. It's a female, in terrible shape. But she's very outgoing and seems fearless. I will X-ray her Monday, cross your fingers no sand impaction or gravidity!


----------



## Barista5261

lynnedit said:


> That looks great! What kind of knife did you use? Is a 'spreading knife' like a butter knife?



Thank you! That's one of their setups, I did the same thing for the other one. And yep, I just took your standard knife from my utensil drawer and held it over my gas stove and heated it, and it slid right through the heavy duty plastic. 


Awwww she looks sweet, Sandy! Fingers crossed for her X-Ray to come out clean


----------



## AZtortMom

Aww! Poor baby! She has a sweet face Sandy [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH] spikes crossed she has clear radiographs


----------



## T33's Torts

That's a Russian? Almost doesn't look like one.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

She's definitely a Russian. Her shell is a disaster. Curled, stuck scutes, brittle, cracked...nightmare.
And she's definitely a she. Nice tiny tail. She's so sweet! Already loving her new, big hospital enclosure. She loved her soak, and didn't mind her coconut oil massage (for dry keratin and stuck scutes...trick I learned from experienced rescuer in Washington).

So she's in a new house with several hides, a heat lamp, water dish, pile of romain to get her going, and a ReptiFogger to help rehydrate her. She's going to need a lot of work.

Ken? You want her when I'm done getting her health back? She's crazy social! Great temperament on this gal.


----------



## T33's Torts

I love the color she has. How big is she? She looks gigantic! I almost got off CL the other day. I've got to many already..


----------



## jaizei

testing


It seems to be the fourth post


----------



## T33's Torts

What's the results up there Mod? 
My posts almost always (3/4) have a 10 minute delay.


----------



## jaizei

I might have to play around with the app (hopefully without embarrassing myself). I like the browser version on my phone much better.


----------



## T33's Torts

The app glitches occasionally, but I still like it better


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sandy, you know I'd happily provide a good home for her.
So I'm still feeling like crap. Fever is still 101.3Â° and not happy about it. Calling doctor back in the morning to try and get another antibiotic.


----------



## lynnedit

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So I'm still feeling like crap. Fever is still 101.3Â° and not happy about it. Calling doctor back in the morning to try and get another antibiotic.



Darn it! I still worry that it is the flu, which takes a week or so to settle down. Good idea to call.


----------



## T33's Torts

Poor Ken. Is Karen well?


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Ken, if you were a cat, your temp would be normal. LOL

She's yours. I'll get her X-ray' d, examined and dewormed, and get some weight on her.

She was badly neglected. Another rescuer, with many years of experience with Russians, explained to me that Russians are particularly resilient to poor conditions, so for this one to look so bad, she must have been horribly neglected. Breaks my heart. But she ran around her new enclosure, basked under the heat lamp, and is now sprawled out, sleeping under her bush with the fogger keeping her warm and wet. She already looks so relaxed and happy.


----------



## sibi

Great work Sandy. Ken, I hope you call your doc for another antibiotic because that bug may hide in your lung for months, then rear its ugly head months later. It will appear as if you're having a rebound. It can mean constant relapses to come. So, kill this bug now.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



StarSapphire22 said:


> Hi guys! Been awfully busy lately, hope everyone is well.
> 
> I just wanted to leave this here.



So cute


----------



## T33's Torts

So it says 1016 pages but will only show me 1015..... :huh:


----------



## jaizei

AZtortMom said:


> Good morning everyone  miss Jacqui is very nice, is was quite a treat to meet her  we flew out to her neck of the woods.



No pictures?


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> AZtortMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning everyone  miss Jacqui is very nice, is was quite a treat to meet her  we flew out to her neck of the woods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No pictures?
Click to expand...


 Nopers!


----------



## Yvonne G

Morning!


----------



## AZtortMom

jaizei said:


> AZtortMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning everyone  miss Jacqui is very nice, is was quite a treat to meet her  we flew out to her neck of the woods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No pictures?
Click to expand...


Nah, airports are not very exciting to most people 


Morning


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sandy, you know I'd happily provide a good home for her.
> So I'm still feeling like crap. Fever is still 101.3Â° and not happy about it. Calling doctor back in the morning to try and get another antibiotic.



I hope you get feeling better. 




Sulcata_Sandy said:


> Ken, if you were a cat, your temp would be normal. LOL
> 
> She's yours. I'll get her X-ray' d, examined and dewormed, and get some weight on her.
> 
> She was badly neglected. Another rescuer, with many years of experience with Russians, explained to me that Russians are particularly resilient to poor conditions, so for this one to look so bad, she must have been horribly neglected. Breaks my heart. But she ran around her new enclosure, basked under the heat lamp, and is now sprawled out, sleeping under her bush with the fogger keeping her warm and wet. She already looks so relaxed and happy.



My Russian has deformities from bad care. She has actually smoothed out a lot since I got her but her beak deformity does have to be managed. It's so crazy to me that in this day and age this stuff still happens. I google my trivial purchases like shoes or clothes. Before I rescued my tortoise I had fine enough reading to ensure I had the things needed for basic good care. Any animal is a life and when you get a pet you are taking a responsibility.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Nah, airports are not very exciting to most people



It sure gets a lot more exciting, when you see somebody walking around with two clear plastic totes with tortoises peaking out.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> AZtortMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, airports are not very exciting to most people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sure gets a lot more exciting, when you see somebody walking around with two clear plastic totes with tortoises peaking out.
Click to expand...


Indeed  especially with TSA  they were treated like celebrates


----------



## T33's Torts

I need y'all's help. Plitty please? 

So I have to go to a funeral within the week, and i have to make some sort of 'speech' (I can't think of the word). Now I have some stuff written out, but I just realised...
What exactly am I supposed to wear? 
Something like this?


Or would a dress be more appropriate? 
I'm so clueless, any advice is appreciated. 
Thanks.


----------



## jaizei

eulogy?

I don't see anything wrong with that.


----------



## AZtortMom

I like what you are wearing, but in my opinion, since you are giving the eulogy I would a dress, just my humble opinion


----------



## Jacqui

What your wearing is fine. Make sure your comfortable standing in front of everybody dressed in what ever you end up wearing. Keep things simple, not a lot of makeup or shiney things. A plain black dress (not a sexy short one) would also be fine.


----------



## T33's Torts

Thats what I was thinking. I have to go dig up a dress now :s 
I haven't worn one in probably like 4 months 

A-HA! Eulogy! I should've known that. Thanks.


----------



## Jacqui

Noel, does this mean your home already? I never thought to ask when you were going back.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Noel, does this mean your home already? I never thought to ask when you were going back.



Yes ma'am, we are back already. The house was fine outside of the fact we couldn't fix the faucet we were going to fix because the replacement parts were the wrong size  It just means we will be flying back out next month to fix it with the proper parts


----------



## Kerryann

I am home and woo the work disasters were waiting but I enjoyed my time. The snow was so deep.


----------



## T33's Torts

Back to the weekly schedule.  
Another 5 days and weekend! Coming soon is Spring Vacation!


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



tffnytorts said:


> Back to the weekly schedule.
> Another 5 days and weekend! Coming soon is Spring Vacation!



What is this spring break thing?


Oh so remember the guy who I said when I talked to him I came out a better person and how wonderful he is? He quit  but he left to go join a start up. I'm sad for me, happy for him, and so excited about his opportunity.


----------



## T33's Torts

My school has a spring recess for some classes. Those happen to be (most) of mine! That means 2 hour days


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Just popping by to say hi!

Busy with work, a bout of bronchitis, packing, remodeling the house, and moving this week. 

Supposed to get snow mid week which never happens here and we have to move out by Friday sooo hooray. Here's to hoping the bad drivers all ditch themselves instead of crash into me. 

Stay warm and safe everyone! Off to bed, have to pack the kitchen tomorrow and regrout the bathrooms as well as run errands dealing with the cable company and such so best I get some sleep.


----------



## Kerryann

We are having another attic blast here. I'm waiting for traffic on the news so I can figure out if I should tell my employees to stay home.
Ugh..... Yes it's another work from home day. I'll head in.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Yes ma'am, we are back already. The house was fine outside of the fact we couldn't fix the faucet we were going to fix because the replacement parts were the wrong size  It just means we will be flying back out next month to fix it with the proper parts



Well that sucks. Do you enjoy these trips to NE?




Kerryann said:


> I am home and woo the work disasters were waiting but I enjoyed my time. The snow was so deep.



In a "few" years, you can retire and be on vacation all the time.  




Kerryann said:


> We are having another attic blast here. I'm waiting for traffic on the news so I can figure out if I should tell my employees to stay home.
> Ugh..... Yes it's another work from home day. I'll head in.



It was so nice these last few days and now we have those negative wind chills back.  Nice that you can let your people stay home when it's cold like that out.


*Good morning!​*


----------



## T33's Torts

Good morning Jacqui!


----------



## Jacqui

Morning Ms Tif. All ready for school?


----------



## T33's Torts

Yep. I got up late but oh well. Now I'm "patiently" waiting for my bagel to pop out of the toaster.


*shifts binoculars*
Hey! I spy Sulcata Sandy! 
*hides binoculars*


----------



## Jacqui

An onion one? (my favorite) and then add butter.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone 




Jacqui said:


> AZtortMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes ma'am, we are back already. The house was fine outside of the fact we couldn't fix the faucet we were going to fix because the replacement parts were the wrong size  It just means we will be flying back out next month to fix it with the proper parts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that sucks. Do you enjoy these trips to NE?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am home and woo the work disasters were waiting but I enjoyed my time. The snow was so deep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In a "few" years, you can retire and be on vacation all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are having another attic blast here. I'm waiting for traffic on the news so I can figure out if I should tell my employees to stay home.
> Ugh..... Yes it's another work from home day. I'll head in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was so nice these last few days and now we have those negative wind chills back.  Nice that you can let your people stay home when it's cold like that out.
> 
> 
> *Good morning!​*
Click to expand...






I do enjoy our trips back to NE. We go back at least 5 times a year, lots of fun


----------



## Jacqui

That's neat that you can go back so often and see everybody.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yeah, it's fun  it's makes the world a lot smaller


----------



## Jacqui

That it would.  Flying sure beats my whole day of driving to get down there.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yes indeed


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> An onion one? (my favorite) and then add butter.



Just a plain old bagel. I eat it with cream cheese.


I sprained my foot today. *sighs*


----------



## Jacqui

Ouch. I hope not a bad sprain.


----------



## AZtortMom

tffnytorts said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> An onion one? (my favorite) and then add butter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a plain old bagel. I eat it with cream cheese.
> 
> 
> I sprained my foot today. *sighs*
Click to expand...




Oh no! I hope it heals quickly




tffnytorts said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> An onion one? (my favorite) and then add butter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a plain old bagel. I eat it with cream cheese.
> 
> 
> I sprained my foot today. *sighs*
Click to expand...




Oh no! I hope it heals quickly


----------



## T33's Torts

Me too. I think it has something to do with the fact that I wear converse (no arch in the shoe) daily. Not really 'safe'.


----------



## AZtortMom

Doh! Bummer! I wear those all the time, next to my flip flops of course


----------



## Yvonne G

I have taken to wearing cheap bicycle shoes from K-Mart. They have zero support, are very flexible and its almost like walking barefoot only with protection. I love them!


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> I have taken to wearing cheap bicycle shoes from K-Mart. They have zero support, are very flexible and its almost like walking barefoot only with protection. I love them!



They sound uber comfy!


----------



## Jacqui

I miss not wearing my crocs.  I like my $10 WalMart tennies though. At that price I also don't mind the fact that during the summer with gardening, wearing out my shoes all the time is not a big money eater.


----------



## T33's Torts

I dug up some old Nikes. They will have to do, because I'm almost out of mazuri and I do not have a shoe fund.


----------



## AZtortMom

I can send ya some Mazuri if you need some, I've got plenty


----------



## Jacqui

Have any of you tried the new Mazuri yet?


... wondering what's up with Ken....


----------



## AZtortMom

No, not yet. I want to finish the small stock pile I have. I have about 6 pounds left 


How's Ken? I hope he's feeling better


----------



## T33's Torts

Aww thanks. I'm generally good, there's a little pet shop in Stanton, and they have mazuri for $3 per pound. 
I heard the new mazuri is better. But its more expensive and it looks like koi fish food.


----------



## Jacqui

I haven't tried it yet either. I still have almost two bags of it and that will last me a long time even with my crew. I wonder if it looks like their water turtle pellets then? I actually like the big pellets as they get mushy so easy. Most of the time small pellets don't. Then again as I recall it was really suppose to be fed dry, so maybe the small pellets are so it can be fed dry to more types of tortoises?


----------



## Kerryann

I came home last night with some big red flowers, why am I blanking in the name, last night. Luckily I did because there were some angry little tortoises up in here. Henry is always excited to see us but it took him. two days to act normal and Betty she is always somewhat hateful. Two heads of red flowers and a strawberry top is the going price for Henrys forgiveness.




AZtortMom said:


> No, not yet. I want to finish the small stock pile I have. I have about 6 pounds left
> 
> 
> How's Ken? I hope he's feeling better





I hope he feels better to


----------



## T33's Torts

I think he's just moping around somewhere.


----------



## Barista5261

He might come around if we leave out a nice hot crispy plate of bacon [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## Jacqui

Hibiscus?




Barista5261 said:


> He might come around if we leave out a nice hot crispy plate of bacon [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]



 You know him well!


----------



## T33's Torts

Barista (sorry I can't remember names well) look out for my new thread 
Coming soon.


----------



## jaizei

You should use this opportunity to get the drop on him.


----------



## Barista5261

tffnytorts said:


> Barista (sorry I can't remember names well) look out for my new thread
> Coming soon.




No worries *waves* [WAVING HAND SIGN] I'm Amy [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]


New thread? Are you getting a bacon friend to replace your lemon googly eyed friend? [FLUSHED FACE]


----------



## Jacqui

Cameron, what was the count on the other chat thread?


----------



## T33's Torts

Oh goodness I'm behind by 1500. Nuts. 
*posts like mad*


----------



## Jacqui

Nuts? I like cashews the best myself. Then English walnuts and coconuts.  Grapenuts aren't too bad every so often either.


----------



## wellington

Jacqui said:


> Cameron, what was the count on the other chat thread?



How in the world does he come up with everything. He just floors me. 
Didn't realize Ken was missing until I seen the bacon thread. If that doesn't bring him out soon, I think you'll need to send a posse after him
I just wanted to add to my count. I pop in every once in a while


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> Nuts? I like cashews the best myself. Then English walnuts and coconuts.  Grapenuts aren't too bad every so often either.



What about ALMONDS?! You left out my favorite!


Speaking of....


A bit messy is all.


----------



## jaizei




----------



## Jacqui

I just bought a can of coconut covered almonds the other day.  I saw they had strawberry ones to, but they were dang expensive. Anybody try those?


----------



## jaizei

first chat thread


----------



## T33's Torts

Why does 'Bow' have a line through their name? 
Darn it. Missed out on that last one


----------



## Jacqui

Thank you Cameron.

Interesting. Tif looks like when we combine the two threads you will be a bit further behind, so really get posting.


----------



## jaizei

It means 'banned', though she was 'banned' because she forgot her password (or was experiencing other problems) and opted to created a new account. Her new account is BowandWalter.


----------



## T33's Torts

Oh. Thanks.

I think I'll just wait 'til this one is mixed, and will really get going on the next one!


OH YEAH! 
Clippers just KILLED Milwaukee!! 
YES! Lakers suck so there's no competition any more. Indiana is a potential threat, but they've been doing progressively worse.


----------



## AZtortMom

Oh boy. You said nuts  hee hee!


----------



## Kerryann

Why am I not asleep?
I drank a growler of raspberry ale this weekend and I was allergic to it so I feel like I ate or drank something way too hot.


----------



## AZtortMom

Ooo! That's not any fun! I hope it passes soon


----------



## Kerryann

Oh the flowers I couldn't remember were geraniums


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning all. Now that I'm pretending to be better, I'm taking on more crap. See you all sometime after 3:00 pm pst.


----------



## Jacqui

*m**o**r**n**i**n**g**!!*




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Morning all. Now that I'm pretending to be better, I'm taking on more crap. See you all sometime after 3:00 pm pst.



Glad your atleast able to pretend your better.


----------



## Yvonne G

Good morning, all!! 

Cameron sure knows the ins-and-outs of the program, huh? I didn't know we had access to that feature, or how to even find it.

(I don't usually have my speakers turned on because it makes Misty come want to play when there's noise at the computer, but if I'm reading lips correctly, the guy is saying "Magic!" - I believe it...Cameron has the magic!!)


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone


----------



## Barista5261

Morning! Almost afternoon now [FACE WITH STUCK-OUT TONGUE AND WINKING EYE]


I have the day off today and I feel really lazy, I slept in until 10am which I NEVER do [FLUSHED FACE] I am usually up between 3 and 6am depending on my shift at work that day. But I am determined to waste no more time today! 

Off to Petsmart now to look for those squeaky toy bulb replacements for my mom's greyhound. The greyhound is a professional squeaky toy killer [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## jaizei

Click on the number under the 'Replies' column.


----------



## Jacqui

Amy sounds like your Mother's dog is much like KerryAnn's. 

It's 17 degrees and the big dogs and I just got back from a two mile walk. Sun is out, little wind, just a great day to be outside. 

*waves* to Noel, too!


----------



## jaizei

Oy vey

http://www.kvue.com/news/local/EMS-reporting-crashes-in-Northwest-Austin-242369251.html


----------



## Jacqui

Feel sorry for the folks in all those crashes. Sure glad hubby is in UT heading to WA and then to Maine.

Cameron you out driving in that stuff?


----------



## jaizei

I'm already back home for the day.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> I'm already back home for the day.



That's good. Did you do any slip sliding?


----------



## lynnedit

Glad to hear from Cowboy!

Just got back from Petsmart to pick up red wrigglers for the box turtles (still too hard to find outside, obviously).

Poor Central Texas, what a mess.

Off to work this afternoon!


----------



## Jacqui

Lynne can I ask what you do?


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Amy sounds like your Mother's dog is much like KerryAnn's.
> 
> It's 17 degrees and the big dogs and I just got back from a two mile walk. Sun is out, little wind, just a great day to be outside.
> 
> *waves* to Noel, too!



Sounds nice  off to have lunch with my man while the kidlets are stomping around getting some sun


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Sounds nice  off to have lunch with my man while the kidlets are stomping around getting some sun



That sounds so much nicer. Tell your sexy man, "Hi!"


----------



## AZtortMom

of course. He thinks you are very nice


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> of course. He thinks you are very nice



 That's because he doesn't really know me.  So what was for lunch?


----------



## T33's Torts

*yawns* 
I'm so sleepy. And hungry. 
I have to finish a book today. Off to reading (and munching!)


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, you didn't ask me, but I'll answer you...

Two days ago I made a big pot of beef stew. Yesterday for lunch I had beef stew. And today for lunch...wait for it...I had beef stew!!! I'm so sick of beef stew that tomorrow for lunch Misty is going to have beef stew!


----------



## Jacqui

A school book or a good book?


----------



## T33's Torts

School book. Its slow.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Well, you didn't ask me, but I'll answer you...
> 
> Two days ago I made a big pot of beef stew. Yesterday for lunch I had beef stew. And today for lunch...wait for it...I had beef stew!!! I'm so sick of beef stew that tomorrow for lunch Misty is going to have beef stew!



That sounds kinda good. I use to cheat and make a hambuger helper stew that I loved. I know, it's nothing like yours.  I use to make veggie beef soup, but never a stew.

I had my boring chicken breast baked with greek yogurt and ohhh that white cheese grated on top. Being good is gonna kill me. 




tffnytorts said:


> School book. Its slow.



What subject?


----------



## Barista5261

I still want a BLT sammich.


----------



## AZtortMom

Nothing exciting, just cheeseburgers from Hardee's [FACE WITH STUCK-OUT TONGUE AND WINKING EYE]so healthy, I know


----------



## Jacqui

Barista5261 said:


> I still want a BLT sammich.



Me too, but hold the lettuce, toast the bread and lots of mayo.... and lots of bacon and thick slices of sun sweet tomatoes that are so juicy, you can't put down your napkin.

... is it July yet? (when tomatoes here get ripe in my garden)


----------



## Barista5261

That sounds tasty! I love chunky slices of tomatoes on my sammiches. With lots of avocado too!


----------



## Jacqui

To be honest, I am not sure I have ever actually eaten an avacado, but I don't like them.


----------



## Barista5261

Jacqui said:


> To be honest, I am not sure I have ever actually eaten an avacado, but I don't like them.



What?! I [HEAVY BLACK HEART]ï¸ guacamole. I could eat my weight in it.


----------



## T33's Torts

Its for a bonus thingy. The book is on historical fiction. Its actually not a book at all. It's a bunch of gathered articles.


----------



## Jacqui

Barista5261 said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, I am not sure I have ever actually eaten an avacado, but I don't like them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What?! I [HEAVY BLACK HEART]ï¸ guacamole. I could eat my weight in it.
Click to expand...


Ever since I was a small kid, that stuff reminded me of baby poop and I just can't bring myself to try it. I have had some accidently on some lettuce with my Mexican food and didn't like it, but have never really tried it, if you know what I mean. You can have all of mine.


----------



## T33's Torts

Decided to change my icon picture thingy. Its a lemon now.


----------



## Jacqui

That it is.


----------



## T33's Torts

Yep! I tried to make one of those collages, but there's to many torts to fit into a small little box 
And I'm against favoritism so Bob has to be moved


----------



## Jacqui

You could do like a weekly rotation.


----------



## T33's Torts

Hey thats a good idea! Never crossed my mind! I'll start soon


----------



## AZtortMom

I love the lemon icon Tiff 


*raising hand* I'll take your guacamole too Jacqui


----------



## Yvonne G

Did anyone else besides me think Taylor Swift looked absolutely beautiful at the Grammy's? What a terrific dress. She looked so sophisticated. I just love watching the shows about the red carpet and what everyone wore.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> *raising hand* I'll take your guacamole too Jacqui



If we ever eat Mexican together, you can certainly have mine.


----------



## T33's Torts

Oh god Yvonne. You just opened a gigantic can of worms. I'll sum it up. 

Taylor Swift is bad news. She's pretty, but she isn't famous for her looks... SUPPOSEDLY. Her music degrades people who have been in a ""relationship"" with her because their (the victim's) management is paid tons to have their client looked down upon. 

I could go on for years.




I filed down Shelly's beak today. Doesn't she looks fantastic? 
I probably could've gone further but I'm scared to hit blood vessels.


----------



## Barista5261

I don't listen to Taylor Swift, I don't listen to that kind of music, and I'm not gonna pretend I even know what her music is about. 

But I can say that she at least wears ACTUAL clothing that covers her up, as opposed to other musicians that wear scraps of material for clothing.


----------



## Jacqui

I too get a little tired at what little some of them are wearing.


----------



## Barista5261

Jacqui said:


> I too get a little tired at what little some of them are wearing.



I just kind of ignored all of the underdressed musicians, up until recently, my fiancÃ©e's oldest girl is about to turn 13 and is starting to really get into music. I think I will cry if she becomes a Justin Bieber fan.


----------



## AZtortMom

*sitting in the back of the room figuring out where to jump in..*


----------



## T33's Torts

HEY!! KEN'S ON!


----------



## Kerryann

I'm so tired. 
I programmed tonight until my eyes wanted to bleed.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

It's snowing in South Carolina! I'm from Alaska so no biggie but people here are in full panic. They've declared a state of emergency. Here are some pics of the "snowpocalypse 2014"








Dante got excited about snow


----------



## T33's Torts

OH MY GOD I'M SO P****D!!! One of my "friends" that I met at a lecture, just swnt me a picture of his new pets! Two little illegally bought RES!!! In a little half gallon plastic tank with a few rainbow pellets in it 
I was text- screaming at him to join TFO but he said that (and I quote) " No! I can take care of my turtles. The pet store told me to give them fruits and these fish foods. "


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

I'm so tired, I can only comment with ....

Beeeeeeeeeeeeer


But I did get three new rescues tonight...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Because Sandy needs three more sulcata!
Morning all. Just on briefly.


----------



## Jacqui

*Morning everybody and their critters!*

Good morning back to you Ken. So what have you been doing these last couple of days?

Sandy, I never realized you area had that big of a tortoise problem.

Kim, glad Dante enjoyed his snow. Looks like you have a snowturtle like I have. 

Noel, you need to just do a blind leap of faith jump and not wait. 

Tif, as the saying goes, you can lead a horse to water, but not make him drink. Just remind him to get those guys out for some protected sunshine as often as possible (but still have them able to escape the snow if they want and not allowed to get too hot). Until those carapaces are hard they are at high risk.

Kerry bleeding eyes are not allowed.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Because Sandy needs three more sulcata!
> Morning all. Just on briefly.



.........

Just like Ken needs more Russians.
BTW, when do you want her? I'm getting her rehydrated and fattened up.
And your friend never responded to my text about the turtle.


----------



## Jacqui

Sandy, how is John doing?


----------



## T33's Torts

Good morning everyone!


----------



## Jacqui

Morning Tif.


----------



## T33's Torts

So today I plan to lecture an ""aquantience"" until his ears bleed. 
Maybe he'll give me one of the two. He did seem sorta suprised at the size of them. I'm not a water turtle person, but i can adapt.


----------



## Jacqui

Be gentle, you get more with honey then bleeding ear techniques.


----------



## T33's Torts

B-but.... Thats no fun! 
Dont worry, I'm a relatively experienced animal preacher. Wait. I dont preach to animals just fyi.


----------



## Jacqui

Have you had your bagel to keep up your strength for preaching?


----------



## T33's Torts

My bagels molded :dodgy:
So I'm going to stop at the coffee shop and get something there. Its ridiculously expensive, but I usually have a crumpled $10 in my bag


----------



## Jacqui

I wish I had a magic bag like that.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone  I'm hope everyone is having a good morning


----------



## Yvonne G

When I was working I used to just LOVE finding money in my pocket or purse. Since I'm retired and don't have any money, those finds are a thing of the past.

I bought a Sears weed whacker several months ago. I've always had Weedeater brand. Orchard's (my hardware store of choice) doesn't sell Weedeater anymore, and the guy told me that Sears made Weedeater so their brand would be pretty similar. He talked me into buying a Sears. I've been putting off using it ever since I bought it...such a long time ago that I've already dumped out two gas cans of gas because it was stale. I stopped on my way home from town yesterday and bought more gas, so today I finally got the blamed thing started. It's nothing like my favored Weedeater, but it will do. In fact, I sort of like it. It's VERY easy to start. My trouble was with the operator. She ran out of steam before the job was done. So, here I am...


----------



## AZtortMom

I just got got back to the house too. Put the shelled kids out. I'm just Trying not to be too hard on myself for leaving one of the lids off their indoor enclosure last night, thus waking up this morning to find a bunch of white mold covering half of the the enclosure. Ugh! Total rookie move. So, I spent the morning scooping it out and making sure the kidlets were ok. Of course, they were looking at me like I was crazy for rooting around in their enclosure so early in the morning while they were sunbathing under their heat lamps . The nerve of me, huh?


----------



## Jacqui

You get a white mold over night?

Yvonne glad you like your wacker.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yeah [PENSIVE FACE]


----------



## Barista5261

Urgh. I am frustrated at the amount of paperwork my church is making my fiancÃ©e and I do to get married. 


On another note, I mixed in a little bit of moistened Timothy hay and a marigold flower in each of my sulcatas' food this morning and they both gobbled all of it up! Yay for non-picky torts! [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]


----------



## AZtortMom

Yay! I just started mixing hay into my kids' food too [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES] they are eating it, not so happily as yours, but they're eating it [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH AND SMILING EYES]


----------



## Barista5261

I actually found this mix of Timothy hay and dried marigolds in a mom and pop's pet store near me. It's made by Kaytee and I found it in the rabbit section. I was looking for that "herbal hay" stuff with the dried flowers in it, or something similar to it, when I came across this hay mix [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]


----------



## AZtortMom

I use the Timothy hay version of that [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH AND SMILING EYES]my kidlets love hiding in it. They munch on it too when they get curious, so that's when I started mixing it in [FACE SAVOURING DELICIOUS FOOD]


----------



## T33's Torts

I had a $4 bagel and a ""decaf"" coffee. My reasoning for the excessive quotation marks is because it WAS NOT AT ALL decaf. I was jittery until 1 and now I feel like I'm going to fall asleep. 

Coffee is my enemy.


----------



## Jacqui

*shocked face* a $4 bagel???? I am so cheap I won't even spend more then $2 on an entire bag of bagels.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> *shocked face* a $4 bagel???? I am so cheap I won't even spend more then $2 on an entire bag of bagels.



Hee hee! I'm right there with you Jacqui. [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES] Most of the time I'm just to lazy to eat [WHITE SMILING FACE]ï¸


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Hee hee! I'm right there with you Jacqui. [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES] Most of the time I'm just to lazy to eat [WHITE SMILING FACE]ï¸



I wish I could be "too lazy" to eat. For eating I have energy, it's the exercising and work part of life that I am too lazy for.


----------



## T33's Torts

It was ridiculous. My big bag of bagels is $3.50, and I freeze the left overs so they last forever. 
So for the ready if the week my breakfast will consist of the left overs from the last orange harvest. Its not quite a harvest, because I only have a 4' tall tree 




tffnytorts said:


> It was ridiculous. My big bag of bagels is $3.50, and I freeze the left overs so they last forever.
> So for the rest of the week my breakfast will consist of the left overs from the last orange harvest. Its not quite a harvest, because I only have a 4' tall tree


----------



## AZtortMom

Moe is already asleep. Exhausted from a long day of grazing in the yard, such a rough life


----------



## Barista5261

I need to tape some paper or something up on the sides of my bigger sulcata's enclosure...and add some more coco coir for him. Somebody told him where China is, and he is now trying to dig to it. 

I'm all for him digging, but I now realize that the downside of the transparent Rubbermaid tubs is even though I can see in, they can see out.


----------



## Jacqui

So you have an orange tree Tif? One of my bucket wishes is to some day pick and eat a fresh off the tree orange and a lemon.  I use to love, when I was out in the semi, when we would go to Florida and get a load from Tropicana. That entire area smelled so good!




AZtortMom said:


> Moe is already asleep. Exhausted from a long day of grazing in the yard, such a rough life ðŸ˜´



Poor fella.  I would not like that life... I'd have to eat green stuff.  




Barista5261 said:


> I need to tape some paper or something up on the sides of my bigger sulcata's enclosure...and add some more coco coir for him. Somebody told him where China is, and he is now trying to dig to it.
> 
> I'm all for him digging, but I now realize that the downside of the transparent Rubbermaid tubs is even though I can see in, they can see out.



Is he trying to dig down or is it at a side and he's trying to dig out?


----------



## Barista5261

Jacqui said:


> So you have an orange tree Tif? One of my bucket wishes is to some day pick and eat a fresh off the tree orange and a lemon.  I use to love, when I was out in the semi, when we would go to Florida and get a load from Tropicana. That entire area smelled so good!



Oh I go crazy here during orange season! You'd think I had scurvy with all the oranges I eat and juice I drink. 

I used to have 2 Meyer lemon trees that would give me 70-80 lemons every year and I'd make all sorts of delicious stuff. Until my idiot brother in law killed both the trees [POUTING FACE][POUTING FACE][POUTING FACE]


------

From what I can tell, it looks like he is trying to dig down. But I don't want to stress him out and him be able to think that he is able to get out by digging and continuously fail.


----------



## Jacqui

Normally I am not a big orange eater, maybe only one orange a year and juice maybe a dozen times. Now I love lemons! 

Are you going to replant your lemon trees?


I was given several pomegranates today that I am not sure what I am going to do with them.


----------



## AZtortMom

I'm a big orange and lemon fan  my neighbor has a great lemon tree. They just gave us a bunch


----------



## Barista5261

Jacqui said:


> Normally I am not a big orange eater, maybe only one orange a year and juice maybe a dozen times. Now I love lemons!
> 
> Are you going to replant your lemon trees?
> 
> 
> I was given several pomegranates today that I am not sure what I am going to do with them.






I love Myer lemons! They are so mild, unlike how regular lemons can get REALLY sour sometimes. I will get more Meyer lemon trees and plant them as soon as I move. But until then, I am stuck in an apartment until I get married later this year. Then once my fiancÃ©e and I get settled, my green thumb is gonna go crazy and plant a gigantic fruit and veggie garden [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]


Pomegranate seeds are good to just munch on, or maybe mix them into yogurt. They are delicious, but the seeds aren't the easiest to get out.


----------



## Jacqui

Barista5261 said:


> I love Myer lemons! They are so mild, unlike how regular lemons can get REALLY sour sometimes. I will get more Meyer lemon trees and plant them as soon as I move. But until then, I am stuck in an apartment until I get married later this year. Then once my fiancÃ©e and I get settled, my green thumb is gonna go crazy and plant a gigantic fruit and veggie garden [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]
> 
> 
> Pomegranate seeds are good to just munch on, or maybe mix them into yogurt. They are delicious, but the seeds aren't the easiest to get out.



That in itself is almost reason enough to get married. 

I was also given a couple of packages of what looks like just the seeds. They also gave me several lemons and a couple of grapefruit. I turned down all the oranges.




AZtortMom said:


> I'm a big orange and lemon fan  my neighbor has a great lemon tree. They just gave us a bunch



What are you going to do with them?


----------



## AZtortMom

Make lemonade [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## Barista5261

Oh, him and I have the shared vision of a GIGANTIC fruit and veggie garden. He and his mom have something like 25 acres of unused land they own, so is course my first thought was perfect outdoor tortoise land [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES] 

But I guess another reason to get married is that our shared dream tortoise is an Indian star tortoise [SMILING FACE WITH HEART-SHAPED EYES] and I know that it is only a matter of time before we get our dream baby [HEAVY BLACK HEART]ï¸ haha "you had me at Indian star tortoise" [FACE WITH TEARS OF JOY]

----------
Is it sad that I got excited that I get to sleep in until 6:30am tomorrow morning before I have to get up for work?


----------



## Jacqui

Nopers, it's not sad to get excited to think about sleeping in. 


I think my laptop is spiteful. Whenever I make a mistake in what I write and want to correct it, my laptop goes into super slow mode so as many folks as possible can see the mistake before it can get fixed. 




Barista5261 said:


> Oh, him and I have the shared vision of a GIGANTIC fruit and veggie garden. He and his mom have something like 25 acres of unused land they own, so is course my first thought was perfect outdoor tortoise land



Sounds like maybe enough land for both... of course the garden might have to be made smaller each year... 




AZtortMom said:


> Make lemonade [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]



Which is of course what your suppose to do when somebody hands you lemons.  Sounds really good to me.


----------



## T33's Torts

My little blood orange tree is small, but gave a ton of crop this year!


----------



## Barista5261

tffnytorts said:


> My little blood orange tree is small, but gave a ton of crop this year!



Blood orange juice! Om nom nom nom nom nom! 


I made limoncello out of my Myer lemons one year, does that count? [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Jacqui said:


> Sandy, how is John doing?



".............

Not too good...thanks for asking, appreciafed. [GROWING HEART]. Healing ok from nasal surgery, but he's really overworked and really, really depressed. The hard work, constant issues with x wives, and distance are really getting him down. He's trying to get time off, but they keep denying it. Now they are saying he can't be approved because he just used personal time for the surgery recovery, so they need him on duty (now admin, helping setup new base, write FAA crap for new jets they purchased, etc etc).

Everyone, please pray he can find a regular airline job soon. This is hard. I'd go see him if I could, but now they are shipping him around various bases, he never knows where he will be. (Sigh)


----------



## Barista5261

Awwwwwww he is in my thoughts and prayers. [HEAVY BLACK HEART]ï¸ 


How are the Sirs Franklin and Oliver? [TURTLE]


----------



## AZtortMom

Sulcata_Sandy said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy, how is John doing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ".............
> 
> Not too good...thanks for asking, appreciafed. [GROWING HEART]. Healing ok from nasal surgery, but he's really overworked and really, really depressed. The hard work, constant issues with x wives, and distance are really getting him down. He's trying to get time off, but they keep denying it. Now they are saying he can't be approved because he just used personal time for the surgery recovery, so they need him on duty (now admin, helping setup new base, write FAA crap for new jets they purchased, etc etc).
> 
> Everyone, please pray he can find a regular airline job soon. This is hard. I'd go see him if I could, but now they are shipping him around various bases, he never knows where he will be. (Sigh)
Click to expand...


Continuing to send prayers and good vibes [TWO HEARTS][TWO HEARTS]


----------



## Jacqui

Will he be able to fly again?


----------



## T33's Torts

Sandy, I'm sure things will get better with time. :heart:


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



AZtortMom said:


> Moe is already asleep. Exhausted from a long day of grazing in the yard, such a rough life



Supercute




Barista5261 said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you have an orange tree Tif? One of my bucket wishes is to some day pick and eat a fresh off the tree orange and a lemon.  I use to love, when I was out in the semi, when we would go to Florida and get a load from Tropicana. That entire area smelled so good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I go crazy here during orange season! You'd think I had scurvy with all the oranges I eat and juice I drink.
> 
> I used to have 2 Meyer lemon trees that would give me 70-80 lemons every year and I'd make all sorts of delicious stuff. Until my idiot brother in law killed both the trees [POUTING FACE][POUTING FACE][POUTING FACE]
> 
> 
> ------
> 
> From what I can tell, it looks like he is trying to dig down. But I don't want to stress him out and him be able to think that he is able to get out by digging and continuously fail.
Click to expand...


I'm so jealous. I always smell others eating oranges and it smells like mana of the gods forbidden fruit.


----------



## sibi

The last time I scraped ice and snow off my windshield was in 1988 in New Jersey. Today, it took 30+ minutes to scrap it clean in not-so-sunny Florida! The temps for the past 3 days were in the low 20's. My tortoises are snug like a bug in a rug with temps in the 80's. They have been banging on the metal door to get out. I cannot even let them get a second outside in these temps, but what do they know? The shed survived this terrible winter and my babies didn't even know how bad it was.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Good morning all! Sibi, I still allow the big kids out if they wish.
I was raised around orange trees. Everyone had at least one. And if you were lucky, you also had an avocado tree. Sounds good on the surface, but I haven't had a ripe avo since the early '70's it seems.


----------



## T33's Torts

Good morning everyone! 


Where's Miss Jacqui this frozen morning?


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> The last time I scraped ice and snow off my windshield was in 1988 in New Jersey. Today, it took 30+ minutes to scrap it clean in not-so-sunny Florida! The temps for the past 3 days were in the low 20's. My tortoises are snug like a bug in a rug with temps in the 80's. They have been banging on the metal door to get out. I cannot even let them get a second outside in these temps, but what do they know? The shed survived this terrible winter and my babies didn't even know how bad it was.



Sibi think of it as Mother Nature trying to give your new tortoise shed a high quality test... and it passed!!! 




tffnytorts said:


> Good morning everyone!
> Where's Miss Jacqui this frozen morning?



Morning Tif!

Here it's not frozen, it's 33 this morning, which made for a great walk (two little dogs get a walk before I come on line along with a few other chores). My laptop was being really slow and I had some Mod work to do, so that's why I am a bit slow getting to this thread.


*Good Morning!*


----------



## T33's Torts

Its a ""warm"" 53Â° here. Y'all would be sweating!


Little sister had a birthday party this weekend. I didn't attend, because I'm the fun-killing big sis. But my mom brought me back a cupcake


----------



## AZtortMom

Good morning everyone  are you feeling better Ken?


It's going to be 80 here. You guys would melt for sure!


----------



## Yvonne G

Morning, all!

We had a slight bit of rain last night during the night, just enough to wet the top layer of ground and get the weed seeds germinating, but not enough to really break the drought. The one consolation is that means it didn't get too cold last night!

I have three young orange trees. The oldest one is about 5' tall now, and had a dozen or so oranges on it this past season. Problem is, I don't water it enough, so the oranges are sort of pithy, and not real juicy. But they have a wonderful flavor.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> It's going to be 80 here. You guys would melt for sure!



80 is getting to the top level of my comfort zone. 




Yvonne G said:


> Morning, all!
> 
> We had a slight bit of rain last night during the night, just enough to wet the top layer of ground and get the weed seeds germinating, but not enough to really break the drought. The one consolation is that means it didn't get too cold last night!
> 
> I have three young orange trees. The oldest one is about 5' tall now, and had a dozen or so oranges on it this past season. Problem is, I don't water it enough, so the oranges are sort of pithy, and not real juicy. But they have a wonderful flavor.



 Our morning rain shower was I believe just the one drop that fell on me during the walk.  Suppose to be a chance of snow tomorrow, but not much. We really do need to get some snow, but a couple of gentle rains for a few weeks would be much better. Ponds and the ground are really dry, more so then normal.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I was wrong about our drought-breaking rain shower. I just got back in from doing my morning outdoor chores, and we're still getting a pretty stead rain shower. Not a whole lot of water, or big drops, but its coming down enough to make puddles.

It's funny about my newest little kitty, Billy Boy. He's never seen rain before. When I let him out of the old house (I keep him and Lady Grey locked up at night to protect them from the coyotes and to give Missy Kitty respite from Lady Grey - they hate each other) he went darting out as usual, but when his little piddy paws touched wet ground he zoomed right back into the house.

I love being in the house with a nice fire in the wood stove when its raining outside. It's not cold out there, but there's just something comforting about rain on the windows and being safe and warm inside.

I guess its housework for me today. I had plans for working outside, but, you know...any old excuse!


----------



## Jacqui

Sounds peaceful Yvonne.


----------



## T33's Torts

Could someone please PM Ari_marie89 and explain how to start a introduction thread? I referred her here, but I suck at explaining things.


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> Could someone please PM Ari_marie89 and explain how to start a introduction thread? I referred her here, but I suck at explaining things.



She already has one.


----------



## T33's Torts

Really? Maybe my explanation was enough  She messaged me several times asking..


----------



## Jacqui

Tif, I tried to look at the splits Lance has, but my laptop is too slow for the picture to open. Is there one you really like? If so, describe it to me... where is the split or splits.


----------



## T33's Torts

It has a 2 split scutes, towards the back center of the shell. I'll post a screen shot. I'm sort of looking for a split yearling, because the clutch mates I have area almost 4 inches and the little baby isn't well enough to be a roommate. I think three cages may be a bit much 


This one


----------



## T33's Torts

That one and the one with a ton of extra scutes.


----------



## Jacqui

Before I get mad enough to toss this laptop for it's slowness, I am calling it a night. *waves* Night everybody


----------



## T33's Torts

Goodnight.


----------



## Kerryann

Happy evening


----------



## AZtortMom

How are is your evening?


----------



## T33's Torts

Kerryann seems to have some good news! Perhaps 9 months of no drinking?


----------



## Kerryann

No no not this month... well not last month anyway.. this month is full of possibilities.  I am just so happy not to have to work right up until I had to lay down to go to bed.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yay! That is good news


----------



## T33's Torts

Then we shall wait.
 Yay! No work sounds awesome.


----------



## Kerryann

Twitter has angered me. Ugh it's bring buggy. I guess I could have worse problems.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann said:


> Twitter has angered me. Ugh it's bring buggy. I guess I could have worse problems.



Sounds like a first world problem to me.


----------



## Barista5261

Ken! How are you feeling? And did you see your awesome bacon thread we made for you?




Kerryann said:


> Twitter has angered me. Ugh it's bring buggy. I guess I could have worse problems.




I deleted my Facebook account because of all the drama my friends and co-workers posted. Took to Twitter thinking since you are only allowed to post 140 characters at a time, no drama there. WRONG. So I deleted that account too. The only social media site I use now is Instagram.


----------



## T33's Torts

And he's gone. :-/
Oh well. I'll bump it next time he shows upm


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Good morning all. 
Speaking of bacon, Karen found this for me, when I mentioned posting it she suggested I was one of the few who hadn't seen it. I'm doing ok,Tiffany,


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Barista5261 said:


> Ken! How are you feeling? And did you see your awesome bacon thread we made for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Twitter has angered me. Ugh it's bring buggy. I guess I could have worse problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I deleted my Facebook account because of all the drama my friends and co-workers posted. Took to Twitter thinking since you are only allowed to post 140 characters at a time, no drama there. WRONG. So I deleted that account too. The only social media site I use now is Instagram.
Click to expand...




When people cause me drama I delete them not an application. Though thank goodness that rarely happens via social media for me. My anger was related to functionality I wanted that isn't there. I sent them a helpful suggestion along with how they could make it work since I know how it's programmed. 
I'm a pain in the tuckus ya. 




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Twitter has angered me. Ugh it's bring buggy. I guess I could have worse problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a first world problem to me.
Click to expand...

It most certainly is a first world problem.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Good morning all.
> Speaking of bacon, Karen found this for me, when I mentioned posting it she suggested I was one of the few who hadn't seen it. I'm doing ok,Tiffany,



See that ad just doesn't make a point to me. A puppy is not a pig and we don't treat them the same from any point of view (the law, the housing, ect). It's like comparing apples and oranges.


*The "bestest" of good mornings (followed by the rest of the day) to all of ya!!*


----------



## Yvonne G

Good morning back attcha!

Amy: I opened a Facebook account when it first became popular. I couldn't see any value in it (still don't), so I tried to close the account. Forget that. You might be able to 'close' the account, but its still there in the background just waiting for you to open it again. And if someone searches for you, it still shows that you're a Facebook person.

Sometimes I wish I had a vehicle for posting certain things that 'matter' to me, and am sorry I don't do Facebook, twitter, etc. But then I realize I'm much better off without them. I wanted to say something about Justin Bieber and the way his dad is enabling him, and trying to re-live what must have been a geeky childhood through his son, but I had no way to say that to the world. So, you guys are stuck with me.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning all.
> Speaking of bacon, Karen found this for me, when I mentioned posting it she suggested I was one of the few who hadn't seen it. I'm doing ok,Tiffany,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See that ad just doesn't make a point to me. A puppy is not a pig and we don't treat them the same from any point of view (the law, the housing, ect). It's like comparing apples and oranges.
> 
> 
> *The "bestest" of good mornings (followed by the rest of the day) to all of ya!!*
Click to expand...


Hi
Happy morning to you all


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne, I like being "stuck" with you! 
*************************************
*waves* at Kerryann

*************************************
It's been snowing here all morning and while it looks so beautiful I sure wish it had held off a day. I had wanted to go to town and get supplies (mainly catfood and litter). If I don't get out for more catfood, those savages may swarm the house and take the dogs captive!  The dogs, especially the two bigger ones are complaining because I really am not wanting to do a two mile walk in the snow. They both of course are major snow lovers.  It will be a simply beautiful walk past the river and through the woods (sorry not going to Grandma's house) once the snow stops.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone *waves*


----------



## Barista5261

Good day to you all! 

@Yvonne: yep. I liked what Facebook used to be, not what it has become now, design wise. And yeah, even though as a user you go through the motions of "deleting" your account, they still keep it for something crazy like 18 months [FLUSHED FACE]


----------



## Jacqui

Okay, my pickup has cat and dog food, my tummy is full of yummy Mexican food, must be a good day!


----------



## Yvonne G

Something tells me it stopped snowing. I, too, have made my run into town for the week. And made it home safely once more. (I just knew that as soon as I lowered the coverage on my pick-up truck to the bare minimum of what California requires, that I would get into an accident and wish I had the higher coverage. But, whew!!! another crisis averted.)


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Okay, my pickup has cat and dog food, my tummy is full of yummy Mexican food, must be a good day!



Mmmm! Mexican!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Something tells me it stopped snowing. I, too, have made my run into town for the week. And made it home safely once more. (I just knew that as soon as I lowered the coverage on my pick-up truck to the bare minimum of what California requires, that I would get into an accident and wish I had the higher coverage. But, whew!!! another crisis averted.)



It didn't stop snowing until I was almost done with the Mexican food.  I knew no matter what I had to go in today, because later today the snow will be back and stay atleast through Saturday. I even stocked up on some more easy relaxing books from the library for my snow day! 

Isn't that the way it normally goes when you either lower or stop paying for coverage on something. Glad you made it safely for another week. 




AZtortMom said:


> Mmmm! Mexican!



My favorite foods! I have heard you have some really great places down in your neck of the woods.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yes we do


----------



## T33's Torts

I had a life saver for lunch. Yummy.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Ok, I'm pretty stinkin' proud of myself right now.

I rehomed 3 Sulcata in 3 days. All fantastic, educated homes. Not one is a tortoise newby.


----------



## Barista5261

Sulcata_Sandy said:


> Ok, I'm pretty stinkin' proud of myself right now.
> 
> I rehomed 3 Sulcata in 3 days. All fantastic, educated homes. Not one is a tortoise newby.



Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyy! [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH][TURTLE][TURTLE][TURTLE]


----------



## AZtortMom

Sulcata_Sandy said:


> Ok, I'm pretty stinkin' proud of myself right now.
> 
> I rehomed 3 Sulcata in 3 days. All fantastic, educated homes. Not one is a tortoise newby.



WOO HOO!


----------



## T33's Torts

My internet is being stoopid. :exclamation:
I'm going to throw my computer out the window.


----------



## Kerryann

We have friends in from the other side of the state and we are at the red wings vs Washington capitals game tonight.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

For lunch, I chocked down half a meat/cheese/lettuce sandwich. As y'all know, the really cool thing about a diet full of antibiotics is first, everything tastes like CRAP, and second, what you do get down seems to contain all the fiber of a bushel of apples. Tonight, I start a second course of antibiotics in that the first course didn't knock everything out of my lungs as planned. 
I maybe repeating this, but we canceled our Super Bowl party here so I can better focus on getting well. This weekend, Karen and I will be pulling the hide-a-bed out and being cats. I can't wait.


Great job on the rehoming Sandy! Let's get these final two wrapped up now, yes?


----------



## T33's Torts

That sounds delicious Ken! 
 Anyways, you can save yourself from disappoint... Seattle is going to win.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

As a Niner fanâ€¦this Super Bowl, I'm pulling for the broncos.


----------



## Jacqui

Since they are both my teams, I figure no matter who wins I have a winner.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

As an Oregon Duck fan, I have huge problems with Pete Carroll from the days he was the head coach of USC.


----------



## T33's Torts

I have $50 on the Seahawks. This is my sulcata- cage upgrade money. (Yeah I understand it'll be WHHHHYYY more than that)  I plan to have a cage started by my birthday (march) and done by the end of the month. Its going to be small (4'x 4') but VERY temporary.


----------



## Yvonne G

I hate televised baseball!

I hate televised hockey!

I hate televised tennis!

I hate televised golf!

...and most of all, I hate televised football!!!!!!!

But its all good, because I don't watch TV on Sundays anyway!


----------



## T33's Torts

Yvonne, what about basketball?! 
I love basketball, although I am horrible when it comes to playing


----------



## Jacqui

Do you like the games, when watched in person?


----------



## sibi

Personally, I have no favorite team. I watch the Superbowl because I love to see the best of the best play of the year. I do the same with all sports, the World Series, the NBA Championship, etc. I just don't have time to watch all the teams play throughout the year. But, the Superbowl is worth watching, and not just for the halftime performances or great commercials 

Btw, Jacqui, do you really want to take that trip to Cali? Cause, we'll need to plan on this for real...no pretend chatðŸ˜


----------



## T33's Torts

Yes! I love watching live games! Clipper (my team) tickets are crazy expensive right now! Plus CP3 is out, so its not worth it. Hold up. Trip to California?!?! Why am injust hearing about this???? I happen to be in CALIFORNIA! Real live chat! Awesome! It'll be so cool!


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

I keepz is really simple, no TV at all! No cable, no antenna, no Internet TV. Just Netflix DVDs. But it does suck on February 10-11th when Westminster KC show airs. I pace the house and drink a lot if I can't watch Westminster. Is MY Super Bowl. I even had a dog entered back in 2004.


Anyone here want a Cooter? I had several people back out. Just had a family come to see her. The decide they didn't want her after making a big deal!!!

She's huge! Full grown adult female. She's outgoing, strong, loves she's scritchies and likes her chin rubbed. She'd make a great pet, vs ye old decorative animal.

I'm happy to skip once weather improves.


----------



## T33's Torts

Samdy! Welcome back. Have you ever watched the Puppy Bowl? Its an adoption event. Its aweosme. I was rooting for the komondor in last year's Westminster. Didnt make it to the top, but he is the best looking mop..


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I was routing for the Komodo!!!!


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

I watched it back when it started and I had cable. Pretty darned cute.

I love that it promotes adoption. And speaking of, I just let my baby RF, Sylvia go to a new home by experienced reptile rescuers. I didn't plan to rehome her, but it just worked out. I have a lot of torts here, and she want getting the attention she deserves. It's hard to deny a good home when they come along. And takes a lot of strength on my part.


----------



## T33's Torts

Thats great Sandy! How are the rf eggs doing? Have you candled them?


----------



## Kerryann

I am having a super bowl party and I put the super bowl on the theater screen and the puppy bowl on the TV in the living room.
I'm rooting for the broncos because I want Peyton to win.
The wings won tonight in a shoot out. It was so exciting.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

On a side note Tiffany, I found Cowboy Kens heaven tread, and I must say two thingsâ€¦I am honored and you are a goof. I smile now. Thank you.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ha! Looks like I beat Jacqui in getting out of bed this a.m....

Good Morning, Everyone!!!​

I mainly made the sports on TV post as a joke, but really, I'm not a big fan of any kind of sports, whether on TV or in person. I can hack an hour or so of ice skating, but that's about it.


----------



## Jacqui

Yep Yvonne I took a snow day and slept in!!  I mean really, there was an entire nother half inch of snow, so I just had to sleep in.


----------



## T33's Torts

Good morning people!


----------



## Jacqui

Hi Tif! *waves*


----------



## T33's Torts

*waves back* 
Super bowl party tomorrow, so I have to prep Fern (Russian) to go on a trip to my Aunt's house. He's my secret weapon.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

tffnytorts said:


> Thats great Sandy! How are the rf eggs doing? Have you candled them?





I candled them a few days ago, one still had yolk sac attached to top. [DISAPPOINTED FACE]
No veins seen. But they sure feel heavy. I didn't notice any chalking. Been over a month.
Prob not viable, but I was told not to give up, just keep incubating them and be patient.


----------



## T33's Torts

I have hope


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> He's my secret weapon.



For what?


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all [TURTLE][TWO HEARTS]


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sulcata_Sandy said:


> Prob not viable, but I was told not to give up, just keep incubating them and be patient.



Keep em till they stink or hatch is what I say.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's my secret weapon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For what?
Click to expand...


Little kids. They watch him do nothing like its the most fascinating thing ever. I have three rules:
1) Do not touch Fern
2) Do not feed Fern
3) Do not poke Fern with anything

These are in effect, even though I never, ever leave him unattended.


----------



## Jacqui

Well the snow has melted off the neighbor's roof.  Not so pretty looking out the window any more.


----------



## T33's Torts

Thats not so nice there Jacqui. Maybe thats the start of Spring! My tulips came up recently, so spring must be near!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Or you live in Southern California.


----------



## T33's Torts

Or _both[i\] !


Nuts. It didn't work  I was trying to italicize my word by using the symbols that the computer would use_


----------



## Yvonne G

[ i ] it should work, but you used the wrong symbols to close the tags, should have been [/ i ]. I put spaces so it wouldn't work here.


----------



## T33's Torts

Ken, maybe _both_ 

I love using TFO on the computer!!! So much COLOR!!!! 
And i can *yell* without using caps 
someone needs to suggest to Josh adding these options to mobile. 




Yvonne G said:


> [ i ] it should work, but you used the wrong symbols to close the tags, should have been [/ i ]. I put spaces so it wouldn't work here.



Okay! i totally missed that :roll eyes: i'll try again as soon as i retrieve my phone from the darkness of charging (aka my phone needs to charge )
And FYI there's a 12 minute delay on posting. Not like anyone's counting


----------



## Jacqui

Too early for spring here and I don't want things to start growing so soon, otherwise they will get frozen off. Was only in the low 20s today any how and tonight will be single digits.


----------



## Yvonne G

The flowering pear right outside my front door is in full bloom (bees and everything)...and yet there was frost all over the roof and ground this a.m.


----------



## littleginsu

Jacqui said:


> Well the snow has melted off the neighbor's roof.  Not so pretty looking out the window any more.



We have had a horrible winter this year, and by horrible I mean, it has been in the mid-60s/low-70s... it may be nice for some, but if we do not get a good hard freeze, the pollen, bugs and fire hazard shoots through the roof. We got a little snow on the mountain tops in November, but it did not last long. I am still praying for some much colder weather and much needed moisture.


----------



## Jacqui

littleginsu said:


> We have had a horrible winter this year, and by horrible I mean, it has been in the mid-60s/low-70s... it may be nice for some, but if we do not get a good hard freeze, the pollen, bugs and fire hazard shoots through the roof. We got a little snow on the mountain tops in November, but it did not last long. I am still praying for some much colder weather and much needed moisture.



Were having some cold temps again this week, including single digit or negative number nights and nothing above 20 ( a ouple single digit days to as I recall). Any how, would be glad to trade.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

littleginsu said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the snow has melted off the neighbor's roof.  Not so pretty looking out the window any more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have had a horrible winter this year, and by horrible I mean, it has been in the mid-60s/low-70s... it may be nice for some, but if we do not get a good hard freeze, the pollen, bugs and fire hazard shoots through the roof. We got a little snow on the mountain tops in November, but it did not last long. I am still praying for some much colder weather and much needed moisture.
Click to expand...


Where is it you live? Here in the PNW, we've gotten a little drizzle the last day or two, but we're still over a foot shy of rain for the rain year. We live on a â€œcompromised" well, and that results in us depending on the winter rains to get us through the summer. We hand water favorite trees and bushes in a good summer.


----------



## T33's Torts

SoCal has been DRY. Like bone dry. We had a sprinkle last night and the weeds sucked it up. Hopefully there will be some nice ground cover after the rain on Monday.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Look at this, I've had to change my signature after Karen and I met up with Sandy this afternoon.


----------



## T33's Torts

Nice! Y'all are so lucky, living within a state of each other! I almost took in a clutch of russian eggs from a friend's sister..... Decided against it because they probably weren't fertile. It would be a waste of precious money. I am eyeing them however, if they hatch.


For those who took part in it, is there some sort of copy right law I'd be breaking if i wrote (and posted) my own little "smashing mark sequel"?


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

How's the crocked Russian, Ken? I miss her already. She's been such a trooper with her soakings.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

She was fine 2 hours ago and I'm so not heading down to the barn to check on her tonight.


----------



## T33's Torts

Well then! You should've kept her INSIDE tonight!


----------



## sibi

You know Cowboy, I was thinking of you and your animals the other day. Now, you've added another to your count. How do you care for so many? I can barely care for my three sullies, my water turtle and lap dog. Oh, and I can't forget my hubby. I'm exhausted at the end of the day. Maybe, it's because I have been suffering a great deal of pain in my joints during these cold spells. I can't lift anything more than three pounds with my right hand. I saw the doctor who ordered x-rays of my knees, hands, and elbow. I think that's not gonna show what's wrong with me. I also got a ton of blood work done too. I may have to go back to my Orthopedic doc. 

Hi Sandy, haven't heard much from you lately. Glad to see that things are working out for you.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Truthfully, Sibi, I find tortoises very easy to care for. I try to have as much automated as possible with them. Heck fire, girl, I went from influenza to pneumonia and it's likely the torts noticed not at all. Karen on the other hand notices. She wants me healthy. Seems she likes having me around. So for her, she is routinely having to try and shove her obstinate husband into making healthy choices.


----------



## sibi

What makes it difficult for me is lifting 5 gallon bucked of water into the shed which I heat for their soaks. I clean out their hides daily, and sweep the floor daily. I hand feed one of the larger torts because if I don't, he doesn't eat hardly a thing. Then I go back into the house to care for baby Runt. After the torts are cared for, I do my daily chores at home. His use to include cooking, but lately, my joints were hurting so bad, I could hardly lift anything. My bigger sullies are getting very big and are beginning to become difficult to handle. In a couple of years, these brutes can knock the metal door down. If they bust through the cement walls, I'm gonna get steel cages to lock them in at night! I think they want out during the day when the weather is freezing. Sometimes I let them go for it so that they'll wan to stay inside, but that didn't work. It only gave them a cold and a trip to the vet, ugh! But, I love watching them do silly things like staring at the wall for hours.


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> For those who took part in it, is there some sort of copy right law I'd be breaking if i wrote (and posted) my own little "smashing mark sequel"?



Yes.


*GO**OD*  *MO**RN**IN**G!*


----------



## Yvonne G

And a very colorful "good morning" right back to you! and everyone else on this wonderful day. Speaking of 'wonderful days,' I wonder what makes February 2nd so special that over 20 of our members were born today? Happy birthday to the 23 or so Tortoise Forum members who share February 2nd as a natal day!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone *waves*


----------



## T33's Torts

Morning! *waves to Arizona*


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning all. 
Yvonne, I think the question has to do with what is so special about May. 
Happy High Holy Bacon Sunday.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Morning all.
> Yvonne, I think the question has to do with what is so special about May.
> Happy High Holy Bacon Sunday.



Happy High Holy Bacon Sunday to you too.


----------



## Barista5261

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Happy High Holy Bacon Sunday.



May the High Holy Bacon be with you on this delicious day!


----------



## sibi

Good morning crew! Hopefully, I'll be able to post more today. My joints don't hurt as much today, although kit always gets a bit worse as the day progressesðŸ˜¡


----------



## AZtortMom

tffnytorts said:


> Morning! *waves to Arizona*



Hi tiff


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> And a very colorful "good morning" right back to you! and everyone else on this wonderful day. Speaking of 'wonderful days,' I wonder what makes February 2nd so special that over 20 of our members were born today? Happy birthday to the 23 or so Tortoise Forum members who share February 2nd as a natal day!!!



Either some big snow storms or spring break? Or tax refunds are back and that tend to put folks into a happy mood. 




sibi said:


> Good morning crew! Hopefully, I'll be able to post more today. My joints don't hurt as much today, although kit always gets a bit worse as the day progressesðŸ˜¡



Atleast it is starting to be a more promising day for you! *hug*


----------



## T33's Torts

And there goes another $15 on baby food and stuff. She's still awfully soft. She took a bite of mazuri yesterday, but today she's ignoring it.
View attachment 69385

View attachment 69386

On the other hand, the "big" sullies are chowing down. There's a big ole bunny trying to get more food too.


Heyyyyy... What the heck? My pictures are written attachments! Whatever. I probably did something wrong.


----------



## Jacqui

So this is the sick one?


----------



## sibi

Tiff, is that baby soft because of its age, or is it soft due to something else?

Btw Jacqui, thanks for the hugs


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> So this is the sick one?



Yes.




sibi said:


> Tiff, is that baby soft because of its age, or is it soft due to something else?



Lack of nutrients, no sunlight til now, still some left over URI, the works.
What stumps me is that she still has an egg tooth at 7 months.


----------



## AZtortMom

Aww! Poor baby! She looks so sweet! Sending prayers and good vibes to her poor little soul!


----------



## T33's Torts

Thank you, all is appreciated. 
She's very active most days, and has been munching here and there on the green I provide. Her cage is tiny, and I hope to upgrade her to the other sulcata's area as soon as THEY upgrade. I see dollar signs.


----------



## Barista5261

The actor Philip Seymour Hoffman died today [DISAPPOINTED FACE] sadly it was from a drug OD. 

Rest in peace.


----------



## T33's Torts

...


----------



## Yvonne G

That is just so wrong. How can people be so dumb? I guess they never heard that their body is a temple? Here's a link to the article if anyone's interested:

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/03/movies/philip-seymour-hoffman-actor-dies-at-46.html?_r=0


----------



## AZtortMom

I saw the news blimp on my phone. Sad


----------



## T33's Torts

As sad as it is, if he knew he had support, the bad outweighs the good.


----------



## Yvonne G

While the rest of you are partying and carrying on like wild and crazy people, I just finished filing my income tax returns! If you've never used Turbo Tax, I suggest you give it a shot. It only took me about an hour to go though both the Fed and the state returns! Whew! What a load off my mind.


----------



## Barista5261

Yes! Very happy that the IRS has started accepting tax returns [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]

Is it bad that I've already spent some of my return in my head?


----------



## T33's Torts

Depends on what you spent it on!


----------



## Barista5261

Well, the most of what I've mentally spent it on is stuff I actually need, like new clothes for work, which is reasonable. Also gonna get 2 of those good Power Sun bulbs for my sullies. 

The only thing I want to really splurge on is some really good handmade soap from my friend's company she owns. Gotta treat yourself every once in a while, right?


----------



## T33's Torts

Yep! I need a few PowerSuns too. I made a super ghetto dripper because the stupid water dish evaporates in 56 minutes! So this works. I need a real one but they're like $150


----------



## Yvonne G

Did anyone see the promo for Nat Geo Wild for later today? I think it starts at 6p. It's called the "Fish Bowl." I'm not sure if it means that for 4 hours all they're going to telecast is a picture of a gold fish in a bowl, or if its something like the puppy bowl. At any rate, I'm going to tune in to find out.


----------



## T33's Torts

The kitty bowl was on hallmark


----------



## Yvonne G

I had to google the kitty bowl, and found that there's also a "toilet bowl" that's going to feature bathroom renovations.


----------



## T33's Torts

Introducing *drum roll* my DRIPPING SYSTEM! 
Its pretty simple, a cup with a pinhole at the bottom tied to a shelf


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> While the rest of you are partying and carrying on like wild and crazy people, I just finished filing my income tax returns! If you've never used Turbo Tax, I suggest you give it a shot. It only took me about an hour to go though both the Fed and the state returns! Whew! What a load off my mind.



Turbo Tax is cool! I've been using it for years


----------



## T33's Torts

I just made a really stupid joke about the band One Direction.... 
I literally sat there, googled lyrics and made a pun.........
Sometimes I question my mental state.


----------



## Jacqui

Barista5261 said:


> Is it bad that I've already spent some of my return in my head?



No I have been doing that for months, most likely I started the week after I spent the last one...


----------



## sibi

Tiff, is that suppose to simulate a misting or fogging system? Does it work? Does it create humidity? What exactly costs $150?


----------



## Jacqui

It's a pretty night outside: clear sky, brightly shining stars, and a small moon.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



sibi said:


> Tiff, is that suppose to simulate a misting or fogging system? Does it work? Does it create humidity? What exactly costs $150?



No. It refills the water dish because it evaporates. I saw a water dripper.


----------



## T33's Torts

Seahawks killed denver tonight! I made $62.


----------



## littleginsu

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Where is it you live? Here in the PNW, we've gotten a little drizzle the last day or two, but we're still over a foot shy of rain for the rain year. We live on a â€œcompromised" well, and that results in us depending on the winter rains to get us through the summer. We hand water favorite trees and bushes in a good summer.



Southeast Arizona--around Tombstone, Bisbee and Fort Huachuca.

We have a huge fire about two years ago, still recovering, even made the national news. I am just terrified it is going to happen again this spring/summer and be worse because not enough trees have grown since to slow down the fires.. it's all just dry, dead grass.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

We have an oven! It's a Craigslist find but it's 10 years old, although it's sat in storage for like 8.5 of those because they switched to gas. It's a double convection oven and they were asking 375 but I got it for 350  The modern version of it costs over 2 grand. 

But after I cleaned it we made pizza for a 10pm dinner (took longer than expected to wire and situate it). 

The cabinets are ikea ones because otherwise I'd have been stuck with the 30 year old 23" wide oven of doom. Might be painting them.



Oh and the flooring isn't done... So I don't have a fridge except for out in the garage, and my washer dryer are disconnected while we wait on trim to dry. Hooray, lol. 

But the dogs looove the yard. The boys found the ditch drain and keep frolicking in it. Plus the bajillion squirrels help burn off their energy


----------



## sibi

Oh Kim, I was asking about you a few days ago. I see the house is coming along. Love your stove...great deal from Craigslist!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning all!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning Ken and all.


----------



## T33's Torts

Another week again :sleepy:


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh my, Jacqui...after that beautiful night last night you've given us a very drab good morning! When reading this thread I usually know where to start because I look for your colorful greeting. Now I'll probably start reading at yesterday morning! Woe is me.


----------



## T33's Torts

Oh! And we got rain! Only probably a 1/2 inch, but maybe enough to start weed growth!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Oh my, Jacqui...after that beautiful night last night you've given us a very drab good morning! When reading this thread I usually know where to start because I look for your colorful greeting. Now I'll probably start reading at yesterday morning! Woe is me.



Sorry


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi everyone  back among living  I needed to be up at 330am to be at the UPS to meet with my new boss. Yay. I love naps


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Hi everyone  back among living  I needed to be up at 330am to be at the UPS to meet with my new boss. Yay. I love naps



New boss?


----------



## T33's Torts

The boss here is a little 2 inch Sulcata.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I normally get up at 3:30 am to head out for work. But then, I'm off work at 2:00 pm. It's all good. Yesterday, in an attempt to get healthy, we forgo our usual hosting of the Super Bowl party. Well, my boy showed with his steady gal friend and her two kids, and in that we don't get to see them near as much as we'd like , it was anything but relaxing. Stayed up too late, but so worth it. We so love our kids, and being able to play grandma and grandpa made it even funner.


----------



## Kerryann

The super bowl last night was so bad it was only saved by having lots of friends and drinks. It was so bad it was boring. 
In tortoise news whole foods has more greens in season so I went a little nutty. Henry and Betty may or may not be super spoiled. 
We leave for my trip out east on Friday.


----------



## T33's Torts

Glad your night was 'funner' than expected.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> In tortoise news whole foods has more greens in season so I went a little nutty. Henry and Betty may or may not be super spoiled.



I think I can easily clear up that question for you.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> AZtortMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone  back among living  I needed to be up at 330am to be at the UPS to meet with my new boss. Yay. I love naps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New boss?
Click to expand...


Yuppers. I've been working for UPS since Oct and got layed off after Christmas. I got called back Sat, but working in a different hub. I got a $2 raise so I'm pretty happy


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Yuppers. I've been working for UPS since Oct and got layed off after Christmas. I got called back Sat, but working in a different hub. I got a $2 raise so I'm pretty happy



That's great news!!


----------



## T33's Torts

Just bought a heat pad and a temp gun from Amazon. $50 later....


----------



## Jacqui

*Good  snowy  morning!*

*Good  snowy  morning!*

*Good  snowy  morning!*

*Good  snowy  morning!*

*Good  snowy  morning!*


----------



## T33's Torts

Well let me guess, is it SNOWING by any chance Jacqui?


----------



## Jacqui

Why yes it is! Such a bright child you are Tif!  It's the really fine stuff though, not the pretty big fluffy kind that sorta gracefully dance and swirl on their way to the ground.


----------



## T33's Torts

Why, thank you! 

I've only ever seen hail coming down over snow. We went up to big bear, but it was raining solid ice. At least there was already snowed snow.


----------



## Jacqui

I hope some day you can see the beautiful large soft flakey snow come down. The small stuff comes down with more force behind it and sorta stings a little. Sorta like really really fine hail or sleet, but still snow. Not fun to be out in unlike the big flakes. Upside is it can do a lot of this type of snow and not make any real amount of snow.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all  *waves*


----------



## Barista5261

Good morning everybody! 

The BEST THING EVER just came in the mail: 




AAAAAHHHHHHHH!! [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]

Thank you Secret Santa!!! 

That is my little Pistachio [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all  *waves*



 *waves*  Is your day going well?




Barista5261 said:


> Good morning everybody!
> 
> The BEST THING EVER just came in the mail:
> 
> 
> 
> AAAAAHHHHHHHH!! [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]
> 
> Thank you Secret Santa!!!
> 
> That is my little Pistachio [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]



Looks like good things come to those who wait!  Looks like your day is off to a great start!


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh, Jacqui...you're so talented! So the snow is snow up high, then it starts to melt as it comes down, and by the time it hits the ground, it's just wet, right? A beautiful morning greeting! And good morning back to you and everyone else too.

We're having a beautiful sunny day here in Central California. There was frost on the ground, but the sun soon melted that away. It's supposed to be about 50F today. A little cool for shirt sleeves, but if you're working its good weather. And I have 'work' to do outside today. I'm going to finish cutting up some big limbs that my tortoise partner felled for me several weeks ago.

Poor Misty has an upset tummy today. Thank goodness she tells me when she's desperate to go outside, because it was coming out of both ends. I gave her a big store-bought knuckle bone to chew yesterday. I'm thinking that's what made her sick. It doesn't seem healthy to have a raw bone, wrapped in celophane, and sitting on a shelf for however long. I know that jerky sits on shelves, but a bone? I hate to think of not being able to give her bones. She does love to chew. But if they're going to make her sick, I guess she'll have to learn to chew something else.


----------



## AZtortMom

That's awesome Tiff [FACE SAVOURING DELICIOUS FOOD] I'm still waiting for my secret Santa gift too. Gives new meaning to snail mail [WINKING FACE] my day is going well. Going to get more stuff for the new tort enclosure. I don't think the existing heat lamps are keeping it warm enough. The enclosure seems to hanging in the low very 80's




Yvonne G said:


> Oh, Jacqui...you're so talented! So the snow is snow up high, then it starts to melt as it comes down, and by the time it hits the ground, it's just wet, right? A beautiful morning greeting! And good morning back to you and everyone else too.
> 
> We're having a beautiful sunny day here in Central California. There was frost on the ground, but the sun soon melted that away. It's supposed to be about 50F today. A little cool for shirt sleeves, but if you're working its good weather. And I have 'work' to do outside today. I'm going to finish cutting up some big limbs that my tortoise partner felled for me several weeks ago.
> 
> Poor Misty has an upset tummy today. Thank goodness she tells me when she's desperate to go outside, because it was coming out of both ends. I gave her a big store-bought knuckle bone to chew yesterday. I'm thinking that's what made her sick. It doesn't seem healthy to have a raw bone, wrapped in celophane, and sitting on a shelf for however long. I know that jerky sits on shelves, but a bone? I hate to think of not being able to give her bones. She does love to chew. But if they're going to make her sick, I guess she'll have to learn to chew something else.



Aww! I hope she feels better!


----------



## Tiff

Hey, I can't imagine not knowing what snow is like and looks like. I lived up north most of my life. I love to watch snow fall. No two snow flakes are alike.


----------



## Jacqui

Well dang, I thought Amy was the last SS out there. I guess I need to see what's going on with your gift.


----------



## AZtortMom

*shrug* it's all good


----------



## Barista5261

Jacqui said:


> AZtortMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning all  *waves*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *waves*  Is your day going well?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barista5261 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning everybody!
> 
> The BEST THING EVER just came in the mail:
> 
> 
> 
> AAAAAHHHHHHHH!! [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]
> 
> Thank you Secret Santa!!!
> 
> That is my little Pistachio [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks like good things come to those who wait!  Looks like your day is off to a great start!
Click to expand...






Sure is! [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


Days like today make me sad that I live in an apartment and have no backyard. It is beautiful, blue skies and 81 degrees out. 

But I'm taking my torts to my fiancÃ©e's mom's farm tomorrow, so they will at least get some good outside time this week. 

Now to feed the little bulldozers some home grown mustard greens [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH][TURTLE]


----------



## Jacqui

Sounds like they will have a fun weekend of grazing and sunshine.


----------



## Jacqui

Just got back from taking the big dogs on a very very short walk, taking out the two Chi brats, and cleaning off the step and walkway for the cats. It's days like today that make me glad I get to stay at home and not be out driving in the snow.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



AZtortMom said:


> That's awesome Tiff [FACE SAVOURING DELICIOUS FOOD] I'm still waiting for my secret Santa gift too.



I think you meant Miss. Amy. I didn't apply for the SS this past year.


----------



## AZtortMom

tffnytorts said:


> AZtortMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's awesome Tiff [FACE SAVOURING DELICIOUS FOOD] I'm still waiting for my secret Santa gift too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you meant Miss. Amy. I didn't apply for the SS this past year.
Click to expand...


Oops  sorry


----------



## Jacqui

I wish I were near to Yvonne's so I could raid her freezer. She has been known to stock ice cream and even lime pies...


----------



## AZtortMom

Oo! Yumm! Lime pies...with ice cream..


----------



## Jacqui

Okay your not helping my cravings any.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yeasturday afternoon it started snowing those big, fat flakes. The best part about that was the news was on at the same time and the weather guesser was saying, â€œwe don't need to worry about snow until Saturday." Meanwhile this was happening in the front yard;


Maybe we got 1/2" last evening. Most gone this am, but it snowed all day today and barely stuck. Tonight 17Â°, and for us that's cold when moisture is involved.


----------



## Barista5261

The weather man needs to be shot. At work, we have to watch the weather so we know how much inventory to order (more of a certain type of milk or paper/plastic cup). 3 days in a row last week, the weather said it was going to be nice and sunny, getting up to 80 degrees during the day. Nope. All 3 days it never got above 48 degrees and it was miserably raining nonstop.


----------



## T33's Torts

*awkwardly shifts feet*
Uhhhh.... Umm...

Yeah today was 78Â°.


----------



## Barista5261

2 days ago I had the heat on, and right now I have the A/C on. 

It is pitch black outside and it is 83 degrees.


----------



## sibi

Heck, I may just move near Yvonne, buy me a plot of land, farm my animals, and go to Yvonne's house for some pie

The weather here is getting nice. We have morning sun, but it's still too cold to let the torts out. The torts made such a fuss about it that I just let them go and freeze their little butts off. But Honey Boy always comes running back in. I let them out if it's 60 and above. They love it. But, I'm always behind them and I can tell when they are getting cold. I just can't wait for the 70's and 80's with sun. They'll be out all day.


----------



## AZtortMom

tffnytorts said:


> *awkwardly shifts feet*
> Uhhhh.... Umm...
> 
> Yeah today was 78Â°.



I'm right there with ya  it was pretty nice here too. *whistling with hands in pockets*


----------



## T33's Torts

No Sibi! Move further south, so you can come pick me up when we go to Yvonne's!


----------



## Barista5261

Everybody can move down here to Florida! Great tort weather and plenty of air conditioning to go around. 

Then we can all make a class trip down to SW Florida to visit Greg and his magnificent herd of Aldabras [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH][TURTLE]


----------



## T33's Torts

Now if only Florida wasn't across the country..... I have friends there too..


----------



## sibi

Like near you? Is their farm land there? If yes, then that's what i'll do. OH! I forgot it's California! No can do! I'm afraid of your earthquakes. But, I can drive there, pick you up, and then crash at Yvonne's. We'll work it off by caring for her torts. She can be on vacation just watching us sweat! You sure you want to do this?

quote='tffnytorts' pid='810529' dateline='1391567224']
No Sibi! Move further south, so you can come pick me up when we go to Yvonne's!
[/quote]


----------



## T33's Torts

AHHHHHH!! I hate earthquakes too. I'm not going to go on because I will jinx myself. 

Anywho, I was trying to work on getting myself to Clovis, find somewhere to stay (because a turn around trip there is slightly unreasonable) and pick up a tort. That just isn't likely to happen. I have class Monday- Friday and almost always some random stuff to do on weekends.


----------



## sibi

But Tiff, you live in Los Angeles, Calif! You hate earthquakes, but you live there! LOL


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> In tortoise news whole foods has more greens in season so I went a little nutty. Henry and Betty may or may not be super spoiled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I can easily clear up that question for you.
Click to expand...


I asked them tonight and they said they are not and in fact they are moderately neglected.  Henry has had no strawberry tops in weeks. That is considered abuse by some he's sure.




Yvonne G said:


> Oh, Jacqui...you're so talented! So the snow is snow up high, then it starts to melt as it comes down, and by the time it hits the ground, it's just wet, right? A beautiful morning greeting! And good morning back to you and everyone else too.
> 
> We're having a beautiful sunny day here in Central California. There was frost on the ground, but the sun soon melted that away. It's supposed to be about 50F today. A little cool for shirt sleeves, but if you're working its good weather. And I have 'work' to do outside today. I'm going to finish cutting up some big limbs that my tortoise partner felled for me several weeks ago.
> 
> Poor Misty has an upset tummy today. Thank goodness she tells me when she's desperate to go outside, because it was coming out of both ends. I gave her a big store-bought knuckle bone to chew yesterday. I'm thinking that's what made her sick. It doesn't seem healthy to have a raw bone, wrapped in celophane, and sitting on a shelf for however long. I know that jerky sits on shelves, but a bone? I hate to think of not being able to give her bones. She does love to chew. But if they're going to make her sick, I guess she'll have to learn to chew something else.


I hope she feels better and it's just a bug. 
Cici was a big chewer too but she's allergic to everything. I have her on the nylabones. They last forever is the good thing too.




sibi said:


> Heck, I may just move near Yvonne, buy me a plot of land, farm my animals, and go to Yvonne's house for some pie
> 
> The weather here is getting nice. We have morning sun, but it's still too cold to let the torts out. The torts made such a fuss about it that I just let them go and freeze their little butts off. But Honey Boy always comes running back in. I let them out if it's 60 and above. They love it. But, I'm always behind them and I can tell when they are getting cold. I just can't wait for the 70's and 80's with sun. They'll be out all day.



I know this winter has been so cold in Florida.  It's good to know you are getting some warm days.




Barista5261 said:


> Everybody can move down here to Florida! Great tort weather and plenty of air conditioning to go around.
> 
> Then we can all make a class trip down to SW Florida to visit Greg and his magnificent herd of Aldabras [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH][TURTLE]



I am so in!!!!
I may not have to go to Germany. Yay. I got my part of the project back on track so it may not be needed. Woo hoo.
I leave for my sales trip out east Friday.


----------



## sibi

Yeah, and when you can come to Florida, you'll need to visit me! So, where are to off to now?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sibi,
Though unlikely, in the event Karen and I were to ever go to Florida it would be for the sole purpose of meeting you and your tortoises. Mind you, we'd expect the same accommodations from you that we'd provide you in the event you ever make it out here. You know, little things like 400 thread count sheets, and the celebration of the High Holy Day of a Bacon Sunday!


----------



## T33's Torts

Ken, I think my sheets are 375 thread count, would that be okay?


----------



## sibi

Don't know what's the problem with the page turning. I can't see Tiff's remarks. Mods help.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning all!!!!


----------



## Kerryann

We have another snow storm.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Currently it's mid-low 20's here. Just cold enough to make it a drag to drive on the wet roads. I like to drive, let's say, faster than posted, and mornings like this I have to drive slower than posted. So it goes.


----------



## tortoise_man2

Well me and my brother take turns shoveling the driveway he gets the odd days of the month I get the even days. And we have six inches in our driveway... and it's the twelfth so I get to shovel. To add to this I have more homework then I have had all week.its a jolly time! 


Hey any of you love being cold? It's my favorite thing.


I'm a snowman!!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

*Goo​**d  mo​**rni​**ng!​**!!!​*

 We are planning an Yvonne invasion and the poor lady knows nothing about it. 


The snow stopped during the night. It's -2 (windchill is -21) trying for a high of 9.  The little dogs don't want to spend much time outside. The outside cats are staying pretty much hunkered down where ever they may have settled in at. Overall just a wonderful day to be under the quilt reading a book with lots of warm bodies snuggling on top.




tortoise_man2 said:


> Well me and my brother take turns shoveling the driveway he gets the odd days of the month I get the even days. And we have six inches in our driveway... and it's the twelfth so I get to shovel. To add to this I have more homework then I have had all week.its a jolly time!
> 
> 
> Hey any of you love being cold? It's my favorite thing.
> 
> 
> I'm a snowman!!!!!






Did your brother tell you it was the 12th? Because I believe it's only the 5th and his day to shovel. 

I like cold too at times. It's a nice change of pace. Much better then the hot days above 80. 

So do you have a carrot nose?


----------



## sibi

Absolutely!! Any guest stays in my guest room, and are treated as if on vacation. Bacon Sunday is a must at IHOP. Don't like spending time cleaning up the mess afterwards when I have guestsðŸ”ðŸ³ 

='Cowboy_Ken' pid='810605' dateline='1391573725']
Sibi,
Though unlikely, in the event Karen and I were to ever go to Florida it would be for the sole purpose of meeting you and your tortoises. Mind you, we'd expect the same accommodations from you that we'd provide you in the event you ever make it out here. You know, little things like 400 thread count sheets, and the celebration of the High Holy Day of a Bacon Sunday!
[/quote]


Jacqui, this is Pretend Chat, after all Hahahah. Good morning to everyone. 

Oh, and Cowboy, we have 800 thread sheets!



Jacqui said:


> *Goo​**d  mo​**rni​**ng!​**!!!​*
> 
> We are planning an Yvonne invasion and the poor lady knows nothing about it.
> 
> 
> The snow stopped during the night. It's -2 (windchill is -21) trying for a high of 9.  The little dogs don't want to spend much time outside. The outside cats are staying pretty much hunkered down where ever they may have settled in at. Overall just a wonderful day to be under the quilt reading a book with lots of warm bodies snuggling on top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tortoise_man2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well me and my brother take turns shoveling the driveway he gets the odd days of the month I get the even days. And we have six inches in our driveway... and it's the twelfth so I get to shovel. To add to this I have more homework then I have had all week.its a jolly time!
> 
> 
> Hey any of you love being cold? It's my favorite thing.
> 
> 
> I'm a snowman!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did your brother tell you it was the 12th? Because I believe it's only the 5th and his day to shovel.
> 
> I like cold too at times. It's a nice change of pace. Much better then the hot days above 80.
> 
> So do you have a carrot nose?
Click to expand...


----------



## Yvonne G

Huh? Snort! M-m-mphf...Yawn! Did someone say an "Yvonne invasion?" I guess I'd better start paying closer attention. Because I live in a cave, and don't get many (read 'any') visitors, I usually let my housekeeping chores go a very long time. If there's going to be an invasion I guess I'd better start working on cleaning up the joint.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all 


Trip?! Did someone say trip? *ears perking up*


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Trip?! Did someone say trip? *ears perking up*



Yes, trip ... well tripping as in Yvonne is tripping over the dust mop, Misty's chew toy, the vacuum cleaner, Misty's bone, and the trash bag as she is rushing around getting the cave ready for our invasion.

Let's see, why don't you fly back up to Omaha and Sibi can pick up both of us up there, after she gets Kerryann, Amy, and darn there is another one along her way but I am blanking on a name.


----------



## AZtortMom

Oh boy! Sounds like fun


----------



## Jacqui

Yeah can't you really see all of us on a road trip.


----------



## AZtortMom

I bet if we brought bacon we can get Ken and Karen too


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> I bet if we brought bacon we can get Ken and Karen too



only on Sunday


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Yvonne G said:


> Huh? Snort! M-m-mphf...Yawn! Did someone say an "Yvonne invasion?" I guess I'd better start paying closer attention. Because I live in a cave, and don't get many (read 'any') visitors, I usually let my housekeeping chores go a very long time. If there's going to be an invasion I guess I'd better start working on cleaning up the joint.



No need to clean Yvonne, I live in a literal hay stack. No need for neatness here!


----------



## Jacqui

How is everybody this afternoon/evening?


----------



## AZtortMom

Doing pretty good here. Wrapping up tort chores, how about you?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Oh h-e-double toothpicks, yes we'd be the ones lured by BACON!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Oh h-e-double toothpicks, yes we'd be the ones lured by BACON!!!



Awesome sauce!


----------



## T33's Torts

Awesome sauce........? Is that bacon flavored?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So we have beautiful, sunny skies right now. Sure it's 34Â°f, but it's very nice the contrast of the fir trees with lingering snow on their needles, and the blue sky with the sun reflecting little jewels off the trees. 
That's about it for this poetic Cowboy


----------



## T33's Torts

Cowboy Ken: Tortoise rancher by day, poet by night.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Probably best if I keep my day job. Lol


----------



## Jacqui

4 and dusk is coming on strong, but earlier the sun off the snow was making it hard to see. You really needed sunglasses on.


----------



## AZtortMom

tffnytorts said:


> Awesome sauce........? Is that bacon flavored?



It can be


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



AZtortMom said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome sauce........? Is that bacon flavored?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It can be
Click to expand...


Great. I'll order 121 jars please


----------



## AZtortMom

Great! I will put in your order  *grabs order sheet and pen from Moe*


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Yeah, and when you can come to Florida, you'll need to visit me! So, where are to off to now?



I am going to Wilmington DE, Pittsburgh and Philadelphia.  I haven't even left yet and I already sold my first implementation based off this training.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Perfect!


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> AZtortMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trip?! Did someone say trip? *ears perking up*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, trip ... well tripping as in Yvonne is tripping over the dust mop, Misty's chew toy, the vacuum cleaner, Misty's bone, and the trash bag as she is rushing around getting the cave ready for our invasion.
> 
> Let's see, why don't you fly back up to Omaha and Sibi can pick up both of us up there, after she gets Kerryann, Amy, and darn there is another one along her way but I am blanking on a name.
Click to expand...


I am so in. I would go to Florida too and see Sibi too. It's sooo cold in the D.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We've had much colder days this winter, earlier than we've got now, yet it seems all it took for the big kids to stay in the heated shed and not even open the door to look, was a tiny bit of snow on the ground. What a bunch ofâ€¦I can't think of a politically correct term to call them, but you get my drift, right?


----------



## Jacqui

How about wussies?


----------



## AZtortMom

I'm starting to think you have some Arizona blooded torts there Ken


----------



## T33's Torts

Ken, are you anywhere near Crater Lake?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tiffany,
Funny you should ask. I was just thinking Karen and I and ideally the kids should make a trip to crater lake this summer. We're a few hundred miles north of crater lake. 
I just checked the forecast, and â€œthey" are saying not only will we be getting snow, but also freezing rain. I'll deal with driving in the snowâ€¦freezing rain? Forget it.


----------



## T33's Torts

Sounds awesome 
Hmm... I would love to visit, but Oregon is a long turtle butt drive.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Tiffany,
> Funny you should ask. I was just thinking Karen and I and ideally the kids should make a trip to crater lake this summer. We're a few hundred miles north of crater lake.
> I just checked the forecast, and â€œthey" are saying not only will we be getting snow, but also freezing rain. I'll deal with driving in the snowâ€¦freezing rain? Forget it.



Crater lake? I thought that was in Arizona.
Did ya all see that CVS is stopping selling cigarettes? They are becoming a health care provider. Is that like "hmmm I'm running to CVs to get some soda, a card, some make up, and a breast exam"?


----------



## T33's Torts

Kerryann, theres actually a thread already about the CVS changes.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Everyone good morning, and to all a great day. No new snow, just cold.


Here's the forecast 


After us, I believe this storm heads east towards all my forum friends


----------



## Jacqui

*Good *  *morning!!!*


-10 here before the wind takes it to feeling like -20something. It's going to try to get to 10 today. Jeff is in Nebraska, but too cold and he really has no spare time for me to go meet him.


----------



## T33's Torts

Morning everyone!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone


----------



## Jacqui

My neighbor lady (whom I am watching her dogs again) is going to be so pissed. Some time between my last check yesterday and this morning, her two little chi dogs have really tore up her front room. Not so much tearing up and tossing the place maybe and then of course the male had to go and mark everything.  They haven't wanted to go outside for even a few minutes (well the male this morning totally refused to go out) and I can't blame them between the snow and cold. Guess they used the spare energy to remodel her piles of stuff (or maybe they were hunting her mouse).


----------



## AZtortMom

Oh boy. That's not fun  I remember having clients like that when I had my pet sitting business. Always interesting


----------



## Yvonne G

They do get bored! Does she expect you to clean up after them?


----------



## Jacqui

Not sure, what she expects. I already picked up their stools. I plan to do a quick mop of the kitchen floor. As for the rest, I picked up some things and put them onto the sofa bed thingy, but to be honest, I don't know where a bunch of this stuff even was located in the room. I also picked up all the trashy stuff they made and got it out to the trash. I could start washing some of the items and leaving them on the dryer top. They are just use to her being there 24/7. In the past she has talked about having them going into kennels. Would solve her problem, but especially the male would create more. He dislikes me and often tries snapping at me (more so as I try to leave), so I don't think I would be able to get him back into the kennel.  When it's nice out it isn't so bad, they can spend hours outside running around barking and getting their energy levels down. With this cold, they just don't have that option and I can't stay over at their house for long periods of time.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yippee! It's raining, its pouring...the old man - er - ah - there's no old men here, honest!!!!

Look out weeds, here I come!

Plus all the seeds I planted in my new leopard pen are sprouting like crazy.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Plus all the seeds I planted in my new leopard pen are sprouting like crazy.



That's always a nice thing to have happening!


----------



## Jacqui

Have any of you had the strawberry or coconut almonds?


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm not supposed to eat nuts anymore...but I've not heard of such a thing. Are they flavored, or do they have some sort of coating?


----------



## Jacqui

No nuts at all or just the whole nuts? Like can you have peanut butter? I love a good cashew or English walnut better myself.


----------



## Yvonne G

Miz Jacqui: I know that your computer is pretty slow now-a-days, but we missed the monthly contest in January, and now Feb is almost half gone. Are we going to have a contest this month? Thinking about this on being my entry:


----------



## Jacqui

While I do love Misty, how does she work into a tortoise contest?


Misty is missing a whole floor filled with toys and torn up magazines by the way.


----------



## AZtortMom

Cutie pie!


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Cutie pie!



... and spoiled rotten! 

Is that a new picture or am I just really slow at seeing your two tortoises? You should put the picture in here in a post, so these old eyes can really see them.


----------



## AZtortMom

Oh sure, I can do that [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH AND SMILING EYES]


these are the my dorks. They are getting big the second pic is the most current one


----------



## Kerryann

Misty is so big.. where'd the puppy go?
Sooo tomorrow I leave. I am soooooo excited. Did I mention I am excited? 
Oh and am I weird if getting ready for a trip includes bathing the torts and cleaning their cages. Henry bit my finger good when he was getting his bath snack.


----------



## AZtortMom

Kerryann said:


> Misty is so big.. where'd the puppy go?
> Sooo tomorrow I leave. I am soooooo excited. Did I mention I am excited?
> Oh and am I weird if getting ready for a trip includes bathing the torts and cleaning their cages. Henry bit my finger good when he was getting his bath snack.



That sounds a lot like my pre trip routine 


I hope your finger is ok!


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Kerryann said:


> Misty is so big.. where'd the puppy go?



OH MY GOD YVONNE!!!! SOME DOG ATE YOUR PUPPY! !!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Well we ended up with about 6" of light, fluffy snow today at the mill. The drive home was easy. Sense I had to be a good boy driving home, when I got to the gravel road that heads up to our place I floored it and fish tailed back and forth all the way up. It was great fun. 
I guess during rush hour, Portland got hit with the snow I had earlier in the day. Sandy lives and works in that neck of the woods, and may still be stuck on the freeway, the news showed it that bad. Remember, we're used to rain, not so much, â€œsnow events" of more than 1-2". Friday afternoon they're calling for freezing rain. That should be great fun on top of the snow.


This was part of my drive home today.


----------



## T33's Torts

Ken, even if you were driving ((mostly)) at posted limits, taking pictures isn't exactly recommended either 

It hasn't snowed here since 1980- something. I wasn't born then so I'm still waiting for my Monterey Park snow.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I wonder why the other lane is clear but I had to drive on packed snow. Lol.


----------



## T33's Torts

Dont say anything, but I'm going to try to beat Jacqui to the first good morning tomorrow!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ummmâ€¦Good Morning everyone!!!!!
Even you Tiffany!!!!!


So it seems 2" more of snow fell while I was sleeping. Gonna leave 30 minutes early and get there when I get there. 
Sandy texted me that she's on holiday at the coast right now. That area was hit with freezing rain yesterday afternoon and she said it was a cluster.


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> Dont say anything, but I'm going to try to beat Jacqui to the first good morning tomorrow!




Sorry Tif




AZtortMom said:


> Oh sure, I can do that [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH AND SMILING EYES] these are the my dorks. They are getting big the second pic is the most current one



Looks like somebody crawled out of a nice comfy bed to eat a bit of food. 


*Morning all!​*


----------



## T33's Torts

Oh no! Wait. That's not fair! You're 2 hours ahead of me! It's 6:38am currently.


----------



## Jacqui

Sorry thats how the cookie crumbles or in this case how the time lines sit.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone.  yes Jacqui, Moe had just woken up that morning when I took that pic


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi everyone! Hope you all have good days today. I've been watching the weather map and you folks back east aren't in for any warmer days yet. We're going to have a bit of sun today, then more rain tomorrow. That suits me just fine!


----------



## Jacqui

Our weather forecast didn't say it, but just now as I took the little chi out for a pottybreak there were these while things falling from the sky.... maybe we should send the angels some Head and Shoulder's shampoo...




AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone.  yes Jacqui, Moe had just woken up that morning when I took that pic



I really enjoy seeing pictures of tortoises with dirt or substrate on them rather then the all shined up things most folks take pictures of.




Yvonne G said:


> Hi everyone! Hope you all have good days today. I've been watching the weather map and you folks back east aren't in for any warmer days yet. We're going to have a bit of sun today, then more rain tomorrow. That suits me just fine!



Good for all those new seedlings huh?  I don't mind too much the cold days, it's just those negative number days I don't like so much.


----------



## AZtortMom

Indeed [WINKING FACE] we are not the polish 'em type of household  We do clean up pretty nice though


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So of the 50 or so day shift people, only about 10 of us made in, so they kicked most of us out due in part to an ice/snow storm heading in later. Driving in, I was the only fool out, making fresh tracks in the snow. And Tiffany, I'm in your time zone. Haha. Still beat you this am.


Starting to snow again.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ava had a great time playing out in the snow just now. And when we came in, she knew what to doâ€¦


Right in front of the blower. Now the living-room kinda smells like wet dog.


----------



## Jacqui

Ken, while at lunch they were showing your area with all the snow and traffic issues. Then I went to WalMart to get catfood and they had a food channel magazine there... all about bacon.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm just so happy neither Karen or my self work in Portland. And of course there should be a weekly magazine for bacon.


----------



## Jacqui

I am not sure how many of those magazines they would sell even. 

I have to say, I did buy a package of bacon because last week I was given several nice acorn squashes and I use bacon and brown sugar on those. 




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ava had a great time playing out in the snow just now. And when we came in, she knew what to doâ€¦
> Right in front of the blower. Now the living-room kinda smells like wet dog.



I think two of my dogs (my oldie but goodie and the bigger chi), both can usually be found infront of "their" electric heater.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So I went out to shovel the walk going to the house from our gravel parking area, and it would seem not all of my big sullies are â€œwusses"


It's 30Â° out there, the tortoise she'd is 80Â°. Someone is wondering what happened to the grass. Lol.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So I went out to shovel the walk going to the house from our gravel parking area, and it would seem not all of my big sullies are â€œwusses"
> It's 30Â° out there, the tortoise she'd is 80Â°. Someone is wondering what happened to the grass. Lol.



Isn't that sweet! He wanted to help "dad" shovel and thought perhaps there would be a special reward for him in the end.  Either that or he thought you were a little late with bringing out the grub, so he was going to meet you halfway.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

She headed back in after the photo op. Currently, we have a kill dear in the pasture teasing Ava. It's great sport for her. It flies away making its call about 3' off the ground and Ava runs hard knowing she'll catch it. I think the bird is just staying warm by flying.


This is that crapy dry snow you can't make a snowball out of.


----------



## T33's Torts

You mean, you don't enjoy the wet dog fragrance? 

And yeah, yeah. Slept in this morning. I was up late working on a 7 year old's project. I'm helping her as her mom is my friend. She's using the tortoises.


----------



## Kerryann

So we are on the road and Mike informed me that in Philly I will be visiting a zoo that has sea turtles. I'm so excited.


----------



## AZtortMom

I love the tortoise in the snow pic  Ken




Kerryann said:


> So we are on the road and Mike informed me that in Philly I will be visiting a zoo that has sea turtles. I'm so excited.



I love visiting sea turtles! There is a great place in Florida


----------



## Kerryann

Oh and I think I have a replacement for my work friend who just left. One of the guys going on this trip with me I'm getting to know and he makes me laugh so much. Today we were putting together conference props and it was like a jigsaw puzzle. I haven't laughed so much in a long time. My other friend is dead to me workwise but outside it's like the girl scout song. One friend is silver and the other is gold or something.


----------



## Jacqui

Make new friends, but keep the old. One is silver and the other gold!


----------



## Kerryann

That's the song


----------



## Jacqui

I have always liked that quote.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> I have always liked that quote.



We used to sing a song about it in girl scouts.  it's very true though


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have always liked that quote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We used to sing a song about it in girl scouts.  it's very true though
Click to expand...


 We sang it at Camp Fire Girls.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

The news says 41 days until spring!!!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Which is then followed by roasting hot days, no rain, and blood sucking bugs!


----------



## Kerryann

I just ate porter ice cream. It was so yummy. I'm drunk in Cleveland.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> Which is then followed by roasting hot days, no rain, and blood sucking bugs!



I'm basking in the sunlight coming from your post.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> I just ate porter ice cream. It was so yummy. I'm drunk in Cleveland.



Drunk on ice cream?


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just ate porter ice cream. It was so yummy. I'm drunk in Cleveland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drunk on ice cream?
Click to expand...


There was a flight of beer before the I've cream and since Mike is driving I did my civic duty.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> There was a flight of beer before the I've cream and since Mike is driving I did my civic duty.



Uh huh, that clears things up.


----------



## T33's Torts

Drunk on ice cream. Pshhhhh


----------



## AZtortMom

now this is getting drunk on ice cream [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## T33's Torts

Thats just the definition of heaven if you ask me... Just add a plate of bacon and *que harmonic singing* ahhhhhhhh


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So they closed a section of I-5 yesterday due to a 20-30 car/semi accident. I was just looking at pictures, a real mess. The state Capitol, Salem has declared traction tires or chains for all surface streets. Watching the news, the main road through the city is a solid sheen of white. It would seem they have no snow plows or gravel trucks. With all the rivers and streams here, salt use on roads was banned years ago.


----------



## Jacqui

I have some fresh strawberries I could cut up to go with that pail of ice cream...




Cowboy_Ken said:


> So they closed a section of I-5 yesterday due to a 20-30 car/semi accident. I was just looking at pictures, a real mess. The state Capitol, Salem has declared traction tires or chains for all surface streets. Watching the news, the main road through the city is a solid sheen of white. It would seem they have no snow plows or gravel trucks. With all the rivers and streams here, salt use on roads was banned years ago.



Why would that not have a large fleet of snow plows and sand trucks?




AZtortMom said:


> now this is getting drunk on ice cream [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]



P.S. I love the little guy!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

No real idea about the lack of plows and sand trucks. Again it could be due to this type of storm hitting us only about once every 3-6 years. During the heavy rains we get, the fire deptments give out free sand bags for flood control. That's always handy to have. 
And here in the outskirts, it seems the locals plow as best they can with their tractors.


----------



## AZtortMom

Strawberries and bacon?? Hmm.. That actually sounds pretty good.. That little guy is Mort the Tort


I hope no one got hurt in that be pile up Ken


----------



## T33's Torts

Ken, accidents ain't cool. Traffic is my enemy.. So here's my automobile usage motto-

"Only drive if you can make it in less then it'd take to take a nap." 

I wrote that on the back of a napkin once when I was INCREDIBLY sleep deprived


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Go to www.kptv.com and look for the link on the home page. I don't know about injuries the that wreck, but looking at the pictures, it's hard to believe no one was injured. 
Yesterday while tooling along at a casual 55-60 at 4:45, suddenly it registered that the thing that almost took off my drivers side mirror was a black cows head! Yup, 2 black cows had taken out a fence and were in the middle of an unlit country hwy. it was a close call for me. I called 911 and while driving home, looked for car plastic on the road but I didn't see any. Hopefully, no one ran into them. Had they been in my lane it would have freaked me out something fierce.


----------



## T33's Torts

Cows?! Thats nuts. THIS is why I dont drive in Oregon!


----------



## AZtortMom

Yikes! That'll wake you up [FLUSHED FACE]


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

In reality, since it didn't register in my brain what was happening until after the fact, it had a limited freak factor. Had they been in my lane, and evasive maneuvers needed, I likely would have just turned and gone home afterwards. Lol.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> I have some fresh strawberries I could cut up to go with that pail of ice cream...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> So they closed a section of I-5 yesterday due to a 20-30 car/semi accident. I was just looking at pictures, a real mess. The state Capitol, Salem has declared traction tires or chains for all surface streets. Watching the news, the main road through the city is a solid sheen of white. It would seem they have no snow plows or gravel trucks. With all the rivers and streams here, salt use on roads was banned years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would that not have a large fleet of snow plows and sand trucks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZtortMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> now this is getting drunk on ice cream [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> P.S. I love the little guy!
Click to expand...





I just want the strawberries.

I hope everyone was ok Ken. Big snow storms are the norm for us this winter. We are running out of places to put the snow.

We are east of Pittsburgh and getting a hotel for the night. I'm sleepy. I told Mikey to get us the room with no bed bugs. I love PA with all the mountains. I'm actually excited to see my office in Delaware after we did the big remodel last fall too.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Did you do the Internet machine bed bug check for cleanest lodging?


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Did you do the Internet machine bed bug check for cleanest lodging?



I did overall rating check


----------



## Barista5261

Jacqui said:


> I really enjoy seeing pictures of tortoises with dirt or substrate on them rather then the all shined up things most folks take pictures of.



For Jacqui: 




[GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## AZtortMom

Aww! Cutie pie! That looks like one happy tort [WINKING FACE]


----------



## T33's Torts

Thats one dirty sulcata! My guys stay pretty clean, because I'm a bit OCD and they are force soaked still 


Thats one dirty sulcata! My guys stay pretty clean, because I'm a bit OCD and they are still force soaked


----------



## Barista5261

AZtortMom said:


> Aww! Cutie pie! That looks like one happy tort [WINKING FACE]



Thank you! He is my awesome little boy (we're just going with boy for now till proven otherwise) 

I went to go get him for a soak and pulled him out of his tunnel he dug halfway to China. I love the "Woman, this better be important." look on his face.


----------



## AZtortMom

LOL! I get that look all the time [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES] I gave up on trying to keep my trio clean. Their bath water looks like swamp water when I'm done soaking them


----------



## T33's Torts

I cant get my bunch to self soak. They will do anything to AVOID it. Its like "JUST GET IT! Y'all come from swamps anyway!"


----------



## Jacqui

*Good morning TFO!​*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> This is that crapy dry snow you can't make a snowball out of.



That's the only kind we seem to be getting here this year. 




Barista5261 said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really enjoy seeing pictures of tortoises with dirt or substrate on them rather then the all shined up things most folks take pictures of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Jacqui:
> 
> 
> 
> [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]
Click to expand...


I love it!! Now that's what a tortoise is suppose to look like.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> In reality, since it didn't register in my brain what was happening until after the fact, it had a limited freak factor. Had they been in my lane, and evasive maneuvers needed, I likely would have just turned and gone home afterwards. Lol.



That is crazy. I would have been freaked out too. Growing up out in the country I had to deal with that but now in my area the deer are the only thing like that.
Pennsylvania is gorgeous. I love the farms and mountains. Road trips with Mikey are the best.


Going out east made me realize we haven't heard from Erin in forever. Anyone talk to her? I miss her stories and cute pics.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH AND SMILING EYES]


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Going out east made me realize we haven't heard from Erin in forever. Anyone talk to her? I miss her stories and cute pics.



 Me too.


----------



## Yvonne G

I remember when she and her husband first joined. They were both very active. Then her husband dropped out. And now it seems like she's dropped out. I'm going to send her an email.


OOPS! She doesn't have her email activated. She hasn't been here since last November, so a private message wouldn't reach her. I'll see if I can remember her husband's username. Maybe he has his email activated.


Nope. Rob isn't activated either. But he visited us after her last visit, in December.


----------



## Jacqui

I feel kinda bad because my youngest daughter texted me about coming and seeing me yesterday. She gave me the option of that or Saturday. I decided since it was to be warmer on Saturday (20s) to go with that. However, my weather forecast didn't indicate we would get more snow.  The baby snow from yesterday and then during the night, has added up to about another inch of fresh snow on the ground. Now those roads I told her yesterday were clear are back to being snow covered.  Still, I am excited my one kiddo is coming to see me!!!!!!! It's been a long time (couple of weeks).


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne,
I sent you an email or a pm. 




Morning all. 
So reading the ruler stuck in the snow on the hood of the truck, we've got close to 8" of snow. Yesterday evening we got a little freezing rain. Hwy. people are saying if it's no emergency to stay home or walk. I'm gonna go to town just to see what it's like with no idiots out. Lol.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> I feel kinda bad because my youngest daughter texted me about coming and seeing me yesterday. She gave me the option of that or Saturday. I decided since it was to be warmer on Saturday (20s) to go with that. However, my weather forecast didn't indicate we would get more snow.  The baby snow from yesterday and then during the night, has added up to about another inch of fresh snow on the ground. Now those roads I told her yesterday were clear are back to being snow covered.  Still, I am excited my one kiddo is coming to see me!!!!!!! It's been a long time (couple of weeks).



You can't feel bad for not being physic. Have fun seeing her.
It's warmer here. It's a balmy 27. I'm used to anywhere from -10 to 5 as an average now.




Yvonne G said:


> I remember when she and her husband first joined. They were both very active. Then her husband dropped out. And now it seems like she's dropped out. I'm going to send her an email.
> 
> 
> OOPS! She doesn't have her email activated. She hasn't been here since last November, so a private message wouldn't reach her. I'll see if I can remember her husband's username. Maybe he has his email activated.
> 
> 
> Nope. Rob isn't activated either. But he visited us after her last visit, in December.






Maybe it was Sibi that had her number? I thought someone did.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hwy. people are saying if it's no emergency to stay home or walk. I'm gonna go to town just to see what it's like with no idiots out. Lol.



Ummm... but ummmm.... then won't ummmm.... 


Erin has done this before and then come back when her life calmed down, so I am sticking to that hope.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui,
I resemble that remark! 
No I'm going cause I told a friend I'd go get his antibiotics. Then I'm coming home and going back to bed.


This just hit my phone;

TWC FCST
SCOTTS MILLS
TODAY Wintry Mix 32F
TONIGHT Wintry Mix 30F
TOMORROW Frz Rain 38F


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Jacqui,
> I resemble that remark!
> No I'm going cause I told a friend I'd go get his antibiotics. Then I'm coming home and going back to bed.
> 
> 
> This just hit my phone;
> 
> TWC FCST
> SCOTTS MILLS
> TODAY Wintry Mix 32F
> TONIGHT Wintry Mix 30F
> TOMORROW Frz Rain 38F





38? That's shorts and flip flip weather. We are about 30 miles from our first brewery of the day and also lunch.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It's the freezing rain that makes it dicey. Jacqui, I read your remark to Karen, and she said she likes how your mind works.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> 38? That's shorts and flip flip weather. We are about 30 miles from our first brewery of the day and also lunch.



Flip flops only once the snow is all gone.  So the brewery is serving lunch?


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hwy. people are saying if it's no emergency to stay home or walk. I'm gonna go to town just to see what it's like with no idiots out. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm... but ummmm.... then won't ummmm....
Click to expand...


LOL!!!!!!! I was going to say something.....
.


Oh. And I found out my Shelly is a dude. Flashed me today... So now my Russians are 2:3 not 1:4.


----------



## Jacqui

In a way, kinda better perhaps at 2.3 then 1.4.


----------



## AZtortMom

Well, that clears that up [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][FACE WITH STUCK-OUT TONGUE AND TIGHTLY-CLOSED EYES] how old is Shelly/Sheldon?


----------



## Yvonne G

Phooey! It was supposed to be dry today with rain starting again tonight. So I had all kinds of outdoor plans for today...bring up some firewood, use the leaf blower, clean out the garage, fill in the cavern Misty dug in the Aldabran pen...

We need the rain, but I don't like being stuck in the house. I hate housework. But, then, I really, really do love sitting in my recliner and reading. So let me see...

***raises left hand with reading on it, then raises right hand with house work on it and lowers left hand. Lowers right hand and raises left hand. Lowers left hand and raises right hand.***

Ok, I talked myself into it. Reading it is!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

The drive in to town was gravy. Freezing rain up at the house. Fat snow flakes in town.


----------



## Yvonne G

I wonder if it's snowing in Corvallis. Maggie usually sends me snow pictures when that happens. I haven't heard from her in a while.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



AZtortMom said:


> Well, that clears that up [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][FACE WITH STUCK-OUT TONGUE AND TIGHTLY-CLOSED EYES] how old is Shelly/Sheldon?



Had him since I was 3 so... *grabs pen and paper* .... uhh..... she was an adult when bought... Soo.... maybe 24-ish? He's only about 6 inches though. 



Jacqui said:


> In a way, kinda better perhaps at 2.3 then 1.4.



Really? Do I have to separate the males now?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

A friend in Corvallis told me they got slammed Thursday.


----------



## Jacqui

Tif, they have been getting along to this point right? I have had several males in with females and had no problems. The worse was a couple of days of shell bumping as both wanted the same female. Like always, the larger the habitat, more visual blockers, the closer to size the better the chances they will be fine together. Just keep an eye on them (same as you would with any group of more then one tortoise).




Yvonne G said:


> Ok, I talked myself into it. Reading it is!!!



Anybody not see that one coming?


----------



## AZtortMom

Wow! That's cool about Shelly. Of course I totally would choose reading over chores [FACE SAVOURING DELICIOUS FOOD]


I guess I should get my lazy self up and put the shelled kidlets out in their outdoor enclosure for some free Vitamin D


----------



## T33's Torts

Yep. They get along well. Shelly however has been mounting 2 (the mature) of the females.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here's the drive homeâ€¦not sure what all the hoopla was about, I did 40.


----------



## T33's Torts

Snow!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hard to get anything past that Tiffany!!


Yvonne,
Who's calling Maggie, you or me?


----------



## T33's Torts

Hey, I've lived in SoCal all my life, snow is magical.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Go up to Mt. Wilson. Sometimes there's snow up there. Or drive out to Crystal Lake, I think they used to have snow in the winter. Or take a weekend at Big Bear, they've got a lodge, right?


----------



## T33's Torts

I went to big bear one a few years back. SNOW!! I actually looked into going this last December, but I cant drive in snow and it'd be a waste for just the two of us to go (there's no way I could lug my peoples up)


----------



## AZtortMom

Big Bear is gorgeous. I use to spend a lot of time there. Snowboarding and rock climbing


----------



## T33's Torts

Okay so Shelly and Killer are currently mating. Squeaky sounds, head bobbing and all. This is when I watch for prolapse... right?


Correction. Shelly and Fern.


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> Okay so Shelly and Killer are currently mating. Squeaky sounds, head bobbing and all. This is when I watch for prolapse... right?
> 
> 
> Correction. Shelly and Fern.





No, actually most prolapses seem to be from them having to push too hard to have a BM, because of worms, or in females being egg bound.




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yvonne,
> Who's calling Maggie, you or me?



When you call Maggie, let her know we miss her. I miss seeing Queenie pictures and stories of the "king". Also let her know TerryO has been worried about her.


----------



## Kerryann

I'm here in fabulous Philly. The area was hit by an ice storm so one of the breweries on our tour was unable to be visited.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ken: 

You call her. The last time I talked to her she mentioned that she hadn't heard from you in a while.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne,
Copy that. 

Tiffany,
Things now have about 1/4" of ice on them. That would be crazy driving.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> I'm here in fabulous Philly. The area was hit by an ice storm so one of the breweries on our tour was unable to be visited.



How many are you going to?

I hate ice storms and black ice on roads. I always remember the big ice storms which bring down trees and power lines making an area look like it was a war zone. Of course, if it is just a little ice, that is pretty to see once the sun comes out and everything shines and sparkles.

Out in the semi, even if you don't have to worry about driving in the ice, you have to worry about how much has built up on your truck and trailer. Keep in mind, you try to have your load as close to the maximum legal weight and once ice jumps on, you can go over weight and get heavy fines and down time. I can't recall earlier in the winter how much ice Jeff had get on in Maine and they had to go to a truck wash to get it melted off. I know it was over 2,000 lbs.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm here in fabulous Philly. The area was hit by an ice storm so one of the breweries on our tour was unable to be visited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many are you going to?
> 
> I hate ice storms and black ice on roads. I always remember the big ice storms which bring down trees and power lines making an area look like it was a war zone. Of course, if it is just a little ice, that is pretty to see once the sun comes out and everything shines and sparkles.
> 
> Out in the semi, even if you don't have to worry about driving in the ice, you have to worry about how much has built up on your truck and trailer. Keep in mind, you try to have your load as close to the maximum legal weight and once ice jumps on, you can go over weight and get heavy fines and down time. I can't recall earlier in the winter how much ice Jeff had get on in Maine and they had to go to a truck wash to get it melted off. I know it was over 2,000 lbs.
Click to expand...


Mike has nine or ten on his list for this trip that we want a growler and a glass to bring home.
We are at dock street brewery in Philly right now. I took Mike on the subway. He was excited.
The I've was really bad. Some trees were knocked over at the roots. This year must be an awful one for Jeff. It's been such horrible weather.


----------



## Jacqui

Most of the time the last two weeks they have atleast been having to drive in snow. Thank goodness no major ice storms have caught them lately and no chains had to be put on the tires. They left PA yesterday I think and have a load going to CA, but the more southern route. Currently they are like in OK. It has been a pain this year even trying to keep up with what storm they are in or going to be in. Especially knowing he has students with him driving, I get worried. Jeff is really good and experienced at driving in bad weather. Then once the student moves on to his own truck, I worry about where they are when I see or hear of some really bad crashes with semi trucks involved.




Kerryann said:


> Mike has nine or ten on his list for this trip that we want a growler and a glass to bring home.
> We are at dock street brewery in Philly right now. I took Mike on the subway. He was excited.



What's a growler? I would be excited riding on the subway too, as it is not something I have ever done.


----------



## T33's Torts

I planted an herb garden at my aunt's. My hands smell like manure.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ah, the smell of spring!


----------



## Barista5261

Just bought seed mix and some herbal hay from Tortoise Supply. I have a feeling my sullies are gonna INHALE the herbal hay [FACE WITH STUCK-OUT TONGUE AND WINKING EYE]

My tax rebate got deposited into my bank account this morning! Whoooooo! Time to buy things I need! Only gonna allow myself to splurge a little bit [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> I planted an herb garden at my aunt's. My hands smell like manure.



 Sounds like you had a shitty time at your Aunt's. What kinds of herbs? I love rosemary especially. Never use my herbs for cooking, but love to rub my hands against them.

I was just looking at the three cactus leaves I bought a couple of weeks ago. All three are turning black.  Ugh, I can never get cactus to grow!


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> Most of the time the last two weeks they have atleast been having to drive in snow. Thank goodness no major ice storms have caught them lately and no chains had to be put on the tires. They left PA yesterday I think and have a load going to CA, but the more southern route. Currently they are like in OK. It has been a pain this year even trying to keep up with what storm they are in or going to be in. Especially knowing he has students with him driving, I get worried. Jeff is really good and experienced at driving in bad weather. Then once the student moves on to his own truck, I worry about where they are when I see or hear of some really bad crashes with semi trucks involved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mike has nine or ten on his list for this trip that we want a growler and a glass to bring home.
> We are at dock street brewery in Philly right now. I took Mike on the subway. He was excited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's a growler? I would be excited riding on the subway too, as it is not something I have ever done.
Click to expand...




That's good that he has such experience driving. 
A growler is a jug of beer like the one Mikey is holding.
Here are some pics of the trip so far.


----------



## Jacqui

So those are all beers in those glasses?


----------



## Kerryann

When I travel I fly in and use trains and subways when possible. Back in my last two jobs I went nation wide and then world wide. I always wondered why Detroit had no mass transit system. I mean I know the answer but I'd love to live in a place I could walk everywhere I need to go or hop a train.
Mike was really nervous but he caught the hang of it like an old pro once we got going. Also google maps gives mass transit directions now too 
I find out if I have to go to Germany this week. Woo hoo lets hope no.




Jacqui said:


> So those are all beers in those glasses?



Yes all their beers in a 4oz pour. I had been in charge of drinking them all while Mike was driving but at the last place he was in charge. The third one was called Spanish fly and was made with wormwood like absinthe. One of the beers was a rye IPA and it was really good if you like grapefruit juice.


----------



## Jacqui

What a wide variety of colors and looks of those beers. I have never tried "fancy" beers only mainly Bud light and the like. I only like it when it is really really cold, so about one sip and somebody else can have my can. Have a hard time imagining a beer with the flavor of grapefruit.

Of course here in the village I live, there is no mass transportation but then again walk about seven blocks any direction and you are out of town.  I grew up in Lincoln with only a bus system (my first husband was a busdriver actually), so trains and subways are only things I see in movies and read about.


----------



## T33's Torts

I went to petsmart! 
They get an 'F' for reptile care.


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> I went to petsmart!
> They get an 'F' for reptile care.



I saw your thread, I thought it was not as bad as an "F" myself from your pictures.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> What a wide variety of colors and looks of those beers. I have never tried "fancy" beers only mainly Bud light and the like. I only like it when it is really really cold, so about one sip and somebody else can have my can. Have a hard time imagining a beer with the flavor of grapefruit.
> 
> Of course here in the village I live, there is no mass transportation but then again walk about seven blocks any direction and you are out of town.  I grew up in Lincoln with only a bus system (my first husband was a busdriver actually), so trains and subways are only things I see in movies and read about.



I took this pic for you Jacqui



Now I have to find my bus before I get lost.


----------



## Jacqui

she took a picture fer me!!! Good luck with finding your bus.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went to petsmart!
> They get an 'F' for reptile care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw your thread, I thought it was not as bad as an "F" myself from your pictures.
Click to expand...


I respectfully disagree.


----------



## Jacqui

It's nice to be able to disagree with each other.


----------



## T33's Torts

Very true.




Darn I just agreed, didn't I?


----------



## Jacqui

How's the little sulcata doing?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Well the freezing rain succeeded in taking out the power here. It's 8:10 now and when Karen called to let them know of the outage they said it would be back on around 7:30. That was about 5:30. 
Got the big old generator running.


----------



## T33's Torts

Thats too bad Ken. I love power.

And Jacqui, she's still the same.
Eating a bit more but not mych better.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Well the freezing rain succeeded in taking out the power here. It's 8:10 now and when Karen called to let them know of the outage they said it would be back on around 7:30. That was about 5:30.
> Got the big old generator running.



IF the power has to be off for anybody, I am glad it is somebody with a generator. Hope it's back on soon.


----------



## sibi

Hey Cowboy, when you talk about times, please add if it was a.m. or p.m. because I can't tell if your power went off in the morning or eveningðŸ˜Š Was your power out for 5 1/2 hours? Or was your power out for more than a day? Are your animals all ok? How big is your generator?

Hi everyone! I have just spent the last two weeks suffering with muscle and joint pains so bad that t thought I had some adverse reaction to my meds (no new meds). I am hiring someone to help me 5 days a week for 2-3 hours a day cause I just can't do it anymore.


----------



## T33's Torts

Currently its 9:26 PM. Haha


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Well I spoke with Maggie this afternoon. She and Bob are doing well. They've got about 1-1/2' of snow on the ground. And she can't get the car out of the carport. She sends her hello to all.


For those that don't know him, here's Bob;


----------



## T33's Torts

That bob is bigger than mine


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Hi everyone! I have just spent the last two weeks suffering with muscle and joint pains so bad that t thought I had some adverse reaction to my meds (no new meds). I am hiring someone to help me 5 days a week for 2-3 hours a day cause I just can't do it anymore.



Sorry to hear the pain part, but glad your getting outside help to do some of the things you need to do. Hope soon you won't need that help.




tffnytorts said:


> That bob is bigger than mine



Also most likely more of a character (ie troublemaker), too.


*Good morning! **Good morning! **Good morning! **Good morning!* *Good morning!*


Since it's now after midnight here, I thought I would just get this out of the way.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sorry Sibi, our power went out about 5:30 pm. So as of now were about 4-1/2 hours with no power. The generator is a big one. 22 hp. It's got an electric start on it, (push button). After pulling the rope four or five times, acting all tough guy macho goes out the window and I'm using the electric start. The battery was dead on it so I used Karen's truck to jump start it. All the critters are fine. We've got all three aquariums hooked up, the entertainment center hooked up, and the pellet stove running. Tortoise houses are insulated enough that none are below 70 in the house. I'll probably switch off with an aquarium and Little Ricky's enclosure for 30 minutes in a few hours.


The power company's automated outage reporting line says, â€œpress 2if you would like a phone call when power has been restored." I don't know, maybe all the lights coming on would be a clueâ€¦lol.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

12:06 amâ€¦still running generator. 

GOOD MORNING EVERYBODY!!!!!
Happy High Holy Day of Bacon Sunday.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

No power yet and out of gas for the generator.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> No power yet and out of gas for the generator.



Oh crap! How cold are the outside temps? Roads good enough to get more gas or are those places also closed with no power? Neighbor's with spare gas?

Thinking when all is said and done, next year Santa needs to bring Ken another big gas can....




Cowboy_Ken said:


> The power company's automated outage reporting line says, â€œpress 2if you would like a phone call when power has been restored." I don't know, maybe all the lights coming on would be a clueâ€¦lol.



Except the power went out before some folks would have had their lights on for the night or because folks often turn off electrical things so they don't surge coming back on.


----------



## tortoisetime565

I'm 2 hours from home at my little sisters dancing competition... Boy am I glad I have my own bed at home. Hotel beds are not comfortable. Hope your power comes back soon!


----------



## Jacqui

Good luck to your sister. While I don't always like the motel beds, I love the TVs!  I don't have TV at home, so when in a motel I tend to stay up way late trying to watch every thing.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Thank you for the good reddens. We have never had cable. Never in my 17 years of life. We moved my grandma in with is and she bought us cable. Everyone. All 6 of us have cable and super fast wifi. So now we go to hotels are aren't as excited. We used to be hyped to get to watch cable... Now I feel like it consumes me.... I'll be in the kitchen preparing tort food and get caught up watching tv... Then I have to wipe the drool from my face and feed torts! You don't own a single tv?! I kinda wish I didn't. But I have had my teachers assign us a tv show or something to watch and write a report about for class. So I blame that on my reasoning behind a tv... Lol


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> What a wide variety of colors and looks of those beers. I have never tried "fancy" beers only mainly Bud light and the like. I only like it when it is really really cold, so about one sip and somebody else can have my can. Have a hard time imagining a beer with the flavor of grapefruit.
> 
> Of course here in the village I live, there is no mass transportation but then again walk about seven blocks any direction and you are out of town.  I grew up in Lincoln with only a bus system (my first husband was a busdriver actually), so trains and subways are only things I see in movies and read about.



Craft beers are all the rage right now and what's really nice ifs the variety of flavors.


----------



## Jacqui

tortoisetime565 said:


> Thank you for the good reddens. We have never had cable. Never in my 17 years of life. We moved my grandma in with is and she bought us cable. Everyone. All 6 of us have cable and super fast wifi. So now we go to hotels are aren't as excited. We used to be hyped to get to watch cable... Now I feel like it consumes me.... I'll be in the kitchen preparing tort food and get caught up watching tv... Then I have to wipe the drool from my face and feed torts! You don't own a single tv?! I kinda wish I didn't. But I have had my teachers assign us a tv show or something to watch and write a report about for class. So I blame that on my reasoning behind a tv... Lol



Well I am 55 and have never had cable.  When my kids had to watch something for school, they could go watch on somebody elses TV or the teachers were told we had no TV. We use to have an old TV set to watch videos on, but we don't have that any more either.I think sometimes about getting cable, but I know I would be sitting glued to the TV all the time.


----------



## tortoisetime565

I don't mind being glued to it in the winter. Burin spring/summer when it's nice out I like to be outside. I'm so excited for this frozen mess we got to go away so I can start growing my garden and stuff again. That's my favorite part. Home grown stuff!


----------



## Jacqui

For me, even in the winter there is more work to do. With the tortoises inside there is more cleaning, water has to be carried (not just run out of a hose), lights adjusted. That's before the work to be done with the dogs and cats. I too though am so looking forward to spring when animals can go out, I can dig in the dirt, smell a flower, watch a butterfly floating along, just being outside. Not looking forward to the bugs that come along with the warmer weather.


----------



## T33's Torts

Happy High Holy Bacon Sunday everyone! Aka
Good morning on this fine Sunday! 
Well. At least HERE, its nice. 68Â° and sunny.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui:

No fair stayin' up past midnight so you can be the first to say good morning on the thread! Cheat! Cheat!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Jacqui:
> 
> No fair stayin' up past midnight so you can be the first to say good morning on the thread! Cheat! Cheat!



Except I didn't stay up *just* for that. It just worked out well to do it.


----------



## T33's Torts

Heyyyyyyyyy! 
Thats no fair! Some of us actually SLEEP at night.... unlike Jacqui! Hahaha! Kidding, kidding. 

But still.


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> Heyyyyyyyyy!
> Thats no fair! Some of us actually SLEEP at night.... unlike Jacqui! Hahaha! Kidding, kidding.
> 
> But still.



Not true! Actually I go to sleep way early at night.


----------



## T33's Torts

And do what? Get up before dawn?!


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> Happy High Holy Bacon Sunday everyone! Aka
> Good morning on this fine Sunday!
> Well. At least HERE, its nice. 68Â° and sunny.




In honor of Ken, whom I am hoping by now has electricity back on or atleast a new supply of gas, I am going to bake an acorn squash with bacon in it. 

It's 14 degree here right now and it'snot going to get but a degree or two warmer at best. We have once more, that fine light snow which has been falling all morning.




tffnytorts said:


> And do what? Get up before dawn?!



Actually more like when the sun gets up.   My bed partners are all light activated and once they are awake, the bed becomes a playground and if you don't get the Chi out soon after to go potty, well you can guess what happens.


----------



## T33's Torts

That sounds good! I'm going to make pancakes. 
Shelly was courting Fern all morning. 
Took this picture last night, but DIDN'T take pictures of the after effects. I left them in their privacy.


----------



## Yvonne G

Can you believe it? Last night the temp only got down to 51F degrees! I didn't even have to wear my robe to go out and pottyize Misty. 

Neener, neener...The Prez is coming to our town this week. Aren't we lucky?

Today is laundry day.

The sun is shining, so maybe I'll use my electric chain saw.

Time to go outside!


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> That sounds good! I'm going to make pancakes.
> Shelly was courting Fern all morning.
> Took this picture last night, but DIDN'T take pictures of the after effects. I left them in their privacy.



I have been craving pancakes. If the weather had been good, I might have broken down and gone to McDonald's for some. So when you make your own, do you make animal shaped ones?


----------



## tortoisetime565

Jacqui said:


> For me, even in the winter there is more work to do. With the tortoises inside there is more cleaning, water has to be carried (not just run out of a hose), lights adjusted. That's before the work to be done with the dogs and cats. I too though am so looking forward to spring when animals can go out, I can dig in the dirt, smell a flower, watch a butterfly floating along, just being outside. Not looking forward to the bugs that come along with the warmer weather.



My torts are all small so they can stay in temporary tubs. Come next year..... Then that's a different story... Lol. I can't wait for the spring time because I love the smell of rain and dew in the morning.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Can you believe it? Last night the temp only got down to 51F degrees! I didn't even have to wear my robe to go out and pottyize Misty.
> 
> Neener, neener...The Prez is coming to our town this week. Aren't we lucky?
> 
> Today is laundry day.
> 
> The sun is shining, so maybe I'll use my electric chain saw.
> 
> Time to go outside!



I can just about guarantee the Pres will never be coming to my village. 

So Yvonne is going to take the chain saw to her dirty clothes out in the sunshine, what are the rest of you doing?




tortoisetime565 said:


> My torts are all small so they can stay in temporary tubs. Come next year..... Then that's a different story... Lol. I can't wait for the spring time because I love the smell of rain and dew in the morning.



I do love that fresh rain smell, too! Also love hearing it plopping down on the leaves or especially hitting on to a tin roof. Such sweet music for the soul. I also like the way everything is so clean and growing like magic after the rains come. The tortoises love it too, especially the ones that get to go worm hunting.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds good! I'm going to make pancakes.
> Shelly was courting Fern all morning.
> Took this picture last night, but DIDN'T take pictures of the after effects. I left them in their privacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been craving pancakes. If the weather had been good, I might have broken down and gone to McDonald's for some. So when you make your own, do you make animal shaped ones?
Click to expand...


Nope! Round as round can be. With chocolate chips. 


I'm going down to Stanton (50 minutes away) so I can get a bunch of random stuff I dont need. Reptile stuff, that is.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Jacqui said:


> Yvonne G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you believe it? Last night the temp only got down to 51F degrees! I didn't even have to wear my robe to go out and pottyize Misty.
> 
> Neener, neener...The Prez is coming to our town this week. Aren't we lucky?
> 
> Today is laundry day.
> 
> The sun is shining, so maybe I'll use my electric chain saw.
> 
> Time to go outside!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can just about guarantee the Pres will never be coming to my village.
> 
> So Yvonne is going to take the chain saw to her dirty clothes out in the sunshine, what are the rest of you doing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tortoisetime565 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My torts are all small so they can stay in temporary tubs. Come next year..... Then that's a different story... Lol. I can't wait for the spring time because I love the smell of rain and dew in the morning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do love that fresh rain smell, too! Also love hearing it plopping down on the leaves or especially hitting on to a tin roof. Such sweet music for the soul. I also like the way everything is so clean and growing like magic after the rains come. The tortoises love it too, especially the ones that get to go worm hunting.
> 
> Me too. I'm going to buy a bunch of red wigglers and put them in the redfoots enclosure to they can dig them up. I put some in my redfoots indoor enclosure and he would dig them up randomly. So cute.
Click to expand...


----------



## Yvonne G

***Yvonne is chuckling at the image Jacqui presents about her chain saw***


----------



## Kerryann

Look a shark tried to eat Mikes face.



Jaws



Penguins



He was bigger than me.






A baby


----------



## T33's Torts

Thats very cool Kerryann! I love to see how they set up such large scale aquariums.


Sophisticated Beta.


----------



## Jacqui

Now I would have enjoyed seeing the big seaturtle. Love the little one!


----------



## Barista5261

LOVE the sea turtle pics! 

In the house I used to live in with my sister, we had super fast internet, so I'd sit and watch free movies and tv shows through my Amazon Prime account. I got so sucked into it, I'd sit down to watch an episode or two of a show, next thing I know, it's 4 hours later. Here in my apartment, I don't have tv or wifi, but I am glad in the long run. I just turn on the radio while I do things around here and that's just fine with me [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]

Mmmmm pancakes. I make Stormtrooper pancakes when I have time to make a proper breakfast. 

Also- bacon waffles. With chunks of crispy bacon inside the waffle. And use the grease to put on the waffle iron [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]




tffnytorts said:


> Sophisticated Beta.



*sticks nose up in the air* I SAID GOOD DAY, SIR! [TOP HAT]


----------



## tortoisetime565

You guys are making me hungry!!


----------



## Yvonne G

I want a waffle-maker!


----------



## Barista5261

Yvonne G said:


> I want a waffle-maker!



Best $10 I ever spent. I saw something on tv the other day when I was at my mother in law's house where one of the Wahlberg brothers was making this delectable cheesey bacon French fry waffle creation that made me drool a little [FLUSHED FACE] like.... Loading everything into the waffle maker.


----------



## tortoisetime565

We had one but someone left waffle it it and we threw it out... Ain't no body want some moldy waffles.


----------



## Jacqui

Let go of my eggo!


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Barista5261 said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sophisticated Beta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *sticks nose up in the air* I SAID GOOD DAY, SIR! [TOP HAT]
Click to expand...


*swishes coat tail*
*walks away with arrogant essence*




tortoisetime565 said:


> We had one but someone left waffle it it and we threw it out... Ain't no body want some moldy waffles.



Ain't nobody want moldy anything!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Let go of my eggo!



Nah...they just don't taste the same as home made.


----------



## Barista5261

Yvonne G said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let go of my eggo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah...they just don't taste the same as home made.
Click to expand...


Exactly! Why get store bought when you can add bacon to the ones you make? [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]

Because we all know that bacon makes everything better.


----------



## Kerryann

I actually haven't eaten yet today pancakes and waffles sound yummy. 
We are planning on hitting two breweries tonight so I'm saving myself. 
We are off to a bus tour and then eastern state penitentiary.


----------



## T33's Torts

Lucky! Save me some Kerryann!


----------



## tortoisetime565

I'm eying at Braums... Yay fast food.


----------



## T33's Torts

Sounds good.


Went to the store. Took my little (7 year old) cousin. Two big sulcatas were.. umm... doing their deed and he goes, "Hey Tiffy! Look! That big turtle is climbing on the little one!!! Look! Did you see it Tippy?! They're playing leap frog!!"


----------



## tortoisetime565

What pet store do you have that has sulcatas!!! I wanna go!! We have a reptile specialist that has them but it's sooooo far away. That is too cute. He calls you Tiffy.


----------



## Jacqui

Barista5261 said:


> Yvonne G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let go of my eggo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah...they just don't taste the same as home made.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly! Why get store bought when you can add bacon to the ones you make? [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]
> 
> Because we all know that bacon makes everything better.
Click to expand...


I don't like Eggos myself. Have not been real yippy about the waffles I have had at places like Village Inn. Have not had homemade. As for the bacon, I think I would just rather have it by itself. 




Kerryann said:


> ... then eastern state penitentiary.



I hope they don't decide to keep ya!  




tffnytorts said:


> Sounds good.
> 
> 
> Went to the store. Took my little (7 year old) cousin. Two big sulcatas were.. umm... doing their deed and he goes, "Hey Tiffy! Look! That big turtle is climbing on the little one!!! Look! Did you see it Tippy?! They're playing leap frog!!"





 When my children were younger (like elementary) we went to the Omaha zoo and as we entered the crowded jungle building, you could hear this very loud sound. Folks all around us were wondering what it was, when one of my children piped up in a loud voice that it was just tortoises having sex. Boy, did things get quiet from all the humans for awhile. I am not sure if it was more because of what the noise was or because a young child had known what it was. Children are so great!  


Wonder how Ken is doing and if the power is back on yet.....


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



tortoisetime565 said:


> What pet store do you have that has sulcatas!!! I wanna go!! We have a reptile specialist that has them but it's sooooo far away. That is too cute. He calls you Tiffy.



Its called reptile island in Stanton. The big guys weren't for sale. Actually, until recently, I was "Tippy"




Jacqui said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good.
> 
> 
> Went to the store. Took my little (7 year old) cousin. Two big sulcatas were.. umm... doing their deed and he goes, "Hey Tiffy! Look! That big turtle is climbing on the little one!!! Look! Did you see it Tippy?! They're playing leap frog!!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When my children were younger (like elementary) we went to the Omaha zoo and as we entered the crowded jungle building, you could hear this very loud sound. Folks all around us were wondering what it was, when one of my children piped up in a loud voice that it was just tortoises having sex. Boy, did things get quiet from all the humans for awhile. I am not sure if it was more because of what the noise was or because a young child had known what it was. Children are so great!
> 
> 
> Wonder how Ken is doing and if the power is back on yet.....
Click to expand...





Gotta love them mini people.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hola everyone


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi there. I think Ken is stuffing himself with bacon somewhere in Oregon.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Hola everyone



Hisa!


----------



## tortoisetime565

tffnytorts said:


> tortoisetime565 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What pet store do you have that has sulcatas!!! I wanna go!! We have a reptile specialist that has them but it's sooooo far away. That is too cute. He calls you Tiffy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its called reptile island in Stanton. The big guys weren't for sale. Actually, until recently, I was "Tippy"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good.
> 
> 
> Went to the store. Took my little (7 year old) cousin. Two big sulcatas were.. umm... doing their deed and he goes, "Hey Tiffy! Look! That big turtle is climbing on the little one!!! Look! Did you see it Tippy?! They're playing leap frog!!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When my children were younger (like elementary) we went to the Omaha zoo and as we entered the crowded jungle building, you could hear this very loud sound. Folks all around us were wondering what it was, when one of my children piped up in a loud voice that it was just tortoises having sex. Boy, did things get quiet from all the humans for awhile. I am not sure if it was more because of what the noise was or because a young child had known what it was. Children are so great!
> 
> 
> Wonder how Ken is doing and if the power is back on yet.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love them mini people.
Click to expand...






That's so cool. I love places that have animals for you to see. We have petsmart a close by and a petco 30 mins away. But no specialty shops withing 45 mins.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I be back on the grid. No Bacon here today. We've been melting snow on the pellet stove to flush with and boiling water for coffee over tea candles. I'm switching over to grave yard tonight, so I stayed up almost all night. We got gas way early this a.m. and none of the critters suffered. The roads are hell right now, so I may just bag going in. On top if the 7"-18" of snow is ice. Cars are in ditches everywhere and the talking heads on tv say if it's no emergency, stay off the roads. Tipsy, I mean Tippy, I mean Tiffany, this is what freezing rain looks like;


you try driving on that crap! No thank you!


----------



## AZtortMom

I so don't miss that type of weather.. That is why I moved to AZ


----------



## T33's Torts

Freezing rain? Like hail? 
I've been called Tipsy, but for different reasons.


----------



## Kerryann

Holy crud Ken. That's no good. This winter has been crazy

It's snowing like crazy here and we have to run out soon to catch our bus.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tiffany,
Freezing rain is basically a rain drop that has an ice outer and water center that when it hits the ground breaks open and freezes. It coats everything with ice. I have never, ever complained about the rain. Please bring it back. I want to use my windshield wipers on spaz mode from the rain coming down so hard. Power went out again, long enough for me to fire up the generator again, run all the power cords into the house, hook up all the tanks and stuff, only to come back on 15 minutes later. Keep in mind, I'm running on about 2-1/2 hrs sleep. I'm about done for the day.


Yvonne,
You like watching the best of the best compete in sports, right? Well at 3:30 this afternoon on CBS is one of the installments of the PBR 15/15. This features the top 15 bullriders vs. the top 15 bulls.


----------



## Jacqui

Well glad Ken is sorta back.


----------



## Yvonne G

Thanks for the heads up...because as we all know, I just LOVE televised sports!


----------



## Jacqui

Darn, one of the mix breed dogs did not win Westminister.


----------



## T33's Torts

You and Karen should vacation to SoCal for a week or so.


----------



## Barista5261

I am now a firm believer in the fact that everything happens for a reason. Even if I don't understand why. 

Last week, I drove up to NW Florida to visit my fiancÃ©e, his family, and his friends. Friday I had to leave to come back down here, it was getting late in the day, and I had a 6 hour drive ahead of me. Just I had finished packing up my car, my fiancÃ©e said "Hey come with me for a little bit over to my old house, Jimmy's there cutting up an old tree. Let's hang out with him for a little bit." I said okay even though I really wanted to get on the road. 

So we did hang out with him for a good hour, and I'm glad we did, because Jimmy passed away tonight [DISAPPOINTED BUT RELIEVED FACE] 
He was a contractor and was killed by some kind of equipment falling on him.

Even though I have never met any of you, please be safe [HEAVY BLACK HEART]ï¸


----------



## AZtortMom

Oh no! I'm sorry for your loss [DISAPPOINTED FACE]


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Barista5261 said:


> I am now a firm believer in the fact that everything happens for a reason. Even if I don't understand why.
> 
> Last week, I drove up to NW Florida to visit my fiancÃ©e, his family, and his friends. Friday I had to leave to come back down here, it was getting late in the day, and I had a 6 hour drive ahead of me. Just I had finished packing up my car, my fiancÃ©e said "Hey come with me for a little bit over to my old house, Jimmy's there cutting up an old tree. Let's hang out with him for a little bit." I said okay even though I really wanted to get on the road.
> 
> So we did hang out with him for a good hour, and I'm glad we did, because Jimmy passed away tonight [DISAPPOINTED BUT RELIEVED FACE]
> He was a contractor and was killed by some kind of equipment falling on him.
> 
> Even though I have never met any of you, please be safe [HEAVY BLACK HEART]ï¸



I've called in tonight. I'm safe. Thanks. And you be safe as well.


----------



## Barista5261

AZtortMom said:


> Oh no! I'm sorry for your loss [DISAPPOINTED FACE]



Thank you. 


And good to know Ken is safe  and everyone else up north with this horrific weather going on right now.


----------



## T33's Torts

That's horrible Amy! Me and my people send our love to you and your family. :heart:


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne,
Were you able to get anywhere with the information I provided yesterday?


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> Darn, one of the mix breed dogs did not win Westminister.



I watched the 2012 show and I asked mime if he thought my fixed stinky Cici with her pimp limp could win


----------



## sibi

Oh no, did I miss the 138 Westminster Kennel dog show? I thought it was to air live tomorrow!

Hi everyone! Amy, sorry to hear of your friend's untimely death! Hope everyone gets through this winter! It's been brutal so far.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Sorry to hear of your friend. 

Glad to hear Ken is staying warm enough! 

I've been working lots and working on the house. Was trying to post progress pics but the post got eaten.

I painted the doors finally and our floor is in!



Kitchen previous dine in nook is now a cook prep/baking station



Still all in progress but I don't feel like posting a billion pics because I'm tired and headed to bed! 

Stay safe and warm everyone!


----------



## T33's Torts

I love that green color! Everything looks awesome; So when can I move in?   I'm kidding unless you'd go for it 

I have a stomach ache from eating a jumbo bag of pop corn. Stupid Derek wouldn't eat any... Practically forced me to eat it all!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here's something funâ€¦check out picture 9. Viewer favorite, even though I told them it is a sulcata they tagged it a snow turtle. 

http://www.kptv.com/slideshow?widgetid=103796


----------



## T33's Torts

How cool Cowboy. Thats a nice snow turtle.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Naturally, I gave them all proper information in regard to African Sulcata tortoise wondering what happened to it weeds and grass that she normally eats and what's the tag line they give? 
Snow Turtle. Sigh


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Good morning everyone ! !


----------



## tortoisetime565

Morning everyone!


----------



## Jacqui

Barista5261 said:


> I am now a firm believer in the fact that everything happens for a reason. Even if I don't understand why.
> 
> Last week, I drove up to NW Florida to visit my fiancÃ©e, his family, and his friends. Friday I had to leave to come back down here, it was getting late in the day, and I had a 6 hour drive ahead of me. Just I had finished packing up my car, my fiancÃ©e said "Hey come with me for a little bit over to my old house, Jimmy's there cutting up an old tree. Let's hang out with him for a little bit." I said okay even though I really wanted to get on the road.
> 
> So we did hang out with him for a good hour, and I'm glad we did, because Jimmy passed away tonight [DISAPPOINTED BUT RELIEVED FACE]
> He was a contractor and was killed by some kind of equipment falling on him.
> 
> Even though I have never met any of you, please be safe [HEAVY BLACK HEART]ï¸



Glad you took the extra time and spent it with him.




sibi said:


> Oh no, did I miss the 138 Westminster Kennel dog show? I thought it was to air live tomorrow!



I was talking about the best part, the part that allowed mixed breeds to compete, the agility contest.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yvonne,
> Were you able to get anywhere with the information I provided yesterday?



Are you asking about the televised bull riding? No, I didn't watch it.


----------



## T33's Torts

Hi everyone. I'm hungry and cold.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, Tiff...I have a solution to your problem:

Eat and warm up!!!


----------



## bouaboua

Please allow me to join this Good Morning mode this morning........


Good Morning everyone! ! ! ! ! 


Please allow me to join this Good Morning mode this morning....

Good Morning! ! !


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Yvonne G said:


> Well, Tiff...I have a solution to your problem:
> 
> Eat and warm up!!!



Woah! Yvonne, you're a genius. 






bouaboua said:


> Please allow me to join this Good Morning mode this morning....
> 
> Good Morning! ! !



Good morning to you too!


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Please allow me to join this Good Morning mode this morning........
> 
> 
> Good Morning everyone! ! ! ! !



A wonderfully sunshiney morning back to you! (Atleast I am guessing your getting sun this am. 




tffnytorts said:


> Woah! Yvonne, you're a genius.



OF course she is, that's why she is a Mod in here.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> bouaboua said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please allow me to join this Good Morning mode this morning........
> 
> 
> Good Morning everyone! ! ! ! !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A wonderfully sunshiney morning back to you! (Atleast I am guessing your getting sun this am.
> 
> Not really. It is a overcasting day here in Northern California. Which is alright, we need rain, and need it bad......So let it rain, let it rain, let it rain.....So my weed will grow wild and my Torts will be happy.....
Click to expand...


----------



## Jacqui

Sky is about the same here, but we are not saying we are going to get more snow, but who knows.

Today is my hubby's first anniversary of being on chemo pills and it appears things are still going well.  He is currently in CA either in or fairly near to Ontario. I am trying to decide if I want to put real clothes on and go into town or just snuggle with the critters today. Can you tell no real ambition today? I blame that on lack of sunshine outside, since I am solar powered.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm glad he is doing well-er Jacqui! 

I just spent the last hour sifting through ads all over the internet looking for sulcatas. I just emailed about 7 rescues.. Hopefully one will have one or know of another rescue that does. I'm still attempting to coordinate if its possible to drive a turn around trip to Clovis.


----------



## Jacqui

I think even if you don't get a tortoise from her, that you would enjoy just seeing Yvonne's place.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Sky is about the same here, but we are not saying we are going to get more snow, but who knows.
> 
> Today is my hubby's first anniversary of being on chemo pills and it appears things are still going well.  He is currently in CA either in or fairly near to Ontario. I am trying to decide if I want to put real clothes on and go into town or just snuggle with the critters today. Can you tell no real ambition today? I blame that on lack of sunshine outside, since I am solar powered.



I'm also very close to my three years off chemo treatment myself. It is not easy but we did it. 

I think you and my wife are the same breed. It is 8:48 AM here and she still in bed. I'm not saying she always like that but I love she sleep-in some time. She is the main care taker of all our Torts. She deserved all the rest. 

I love all weathers. Sunny day makes me going and overcasting morning like this is good to have a cup hot coffee by the tortoise enclosure to watching them do nothing too...........


----------



## T33's Torts

I've decided to start planning a heated night box.... Because I get cold at night...

Haha! Just kidding. Its so that I can apply to adopt from different places. I made a thread.

ALSO! I remember why I dont have cats. 

My friend brought over his cat. It attacked my face. Now I have a scab thing on my chin. :dodgy:


----------



## Yvonne G

tffnytorts said:


> I'm glad he is doing well-er Jacqui!
> 
> I just spent the last hour sifting through ads all over the internet looking for sulcatas. I just emailed about 7 rescues.. Hopefully one will have one or know of another rescue that does. I'm still attempting to coordinate if its possible to drive a turn around trip to Clovis.



I haven't been trying to find this 40lb'er a home yet. I figured it will be easier when the weather warms up. So, come on down! er...up!


----------



## T33's Torts

Heck, Yvonne, if I could I'd be at your door in about 3 hours!


----------



## Yvonne G

So, for quite a while now, the water pressure at my kitchen sink has been so low that the water shudders between the sprayer and the faucet when you turn it on. I've cleaned out the trap on the faucet. My s-i-l, the plumber said there's nothing wrong. It takes me so long to fill up the dog's water bowl at the kitchen sink, that I can set the bowl in the sink, turn on the water, and go do something else for a few minutes. 

Yesterday I did a 'net search for 'old galvanized water pipes and low water pressure', and it seems like maybe I have rust or whatever, blocking the pipes. Because I don't use the 'Crystal Shining Bathroom', if I ever go in there and turn on the faucet in the sink, rusty water comes out. I sent my plumber s-i-l an email asking him to be thinking about replacing my water pipe from the shut-off to the kitchen and to the "Crystal Shining Bathroom". And if he's not interested in the job, to come give me an idea of what to look for when I hire someone to do it.

I got an email back from him this a.m. telling me he has a side job today (he works up in Monterey, but for lack of work has been laid off), but he'll come over tomorrow and break down the plumbing under the kitchen sink to see if there's a piece of rust or something broken off and blocking the pipe. 

So this a.m., after my tortoise chores, I cleaned the kitchen and washed the floor. Then I boxed up all the detritus under the sink and cleaned that out for him. I just feel so energized!!!

For those that might be wondering about 'the Crystal Shining Bathroom,' when I was the day care giver for my very young grand daughter, that's what she used to call the guest bathroom. When I first moved in here I had it remodeled and I never use it so everything in there shines like the sun.


----------



## AZtortMom

Howdy everyone [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## bouaboua

One more page...........


----------



## T33's Torts

Hey, does anyone know if there is a person on the Long Beach CTTC board thats a member here? I have a few questions but I'm not sure who to contact.


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> I'm also very close to my three years off chemo treatment myself. It is not easy but we did it.
> 
> I think you and my wife are the same breed. It is 8:48 AM here and she still in bed. I'm not saying she always like that but I love she sleep-in some time. She is the main care taker of all our Torts. She deserved all the rest.
> 
> I love all weathers. Sunny day makes me going and overcasting morning like this is good to have a cup hot coffee by the tortoise enclosure to watching them do nothing too...........



Did you have the more usual type of chemo or the pills? Can I ask what type of cancer you had? Jeff will be on these pills the rest of his life.

I would love to really sleep in one morning, but I can't even dream of doing that until dogs get out and cats fed. Then I just like to spend the day in my old clothes and do work, then come online or read, then go back to work, ect off and on all day. Today I put on the good clothes and went to town.




tffnytorts said:


> Hey, does anyone know if there is a person on the Long Beach CTTC board thats a member here? I have a few questions but I'm not sure who to contact.



Which one is Heather with? If she doesn't know who, try looking at the CTTC site. I thought they listed somebody from each chapter.


----------



## T33's Torts

Jacqui, there's names on there, but I'm not sure who's who. Its the Orange county one, not long beach. My bad. I'll find the names in a second.


Okay, tell me if any sound familiar:
Sharon Paquette
Lynda Bagley
Traci Fields
Mark Szatkowski
Joyce Keyak
Cat MacGregor

Actually, I should PM Heather. Didn't even cross my mind.


----------



## Jacqui

I sent Heather an email and you started a thread. I think one way or the other she will get the message.


----------



## T33's Torts

LOL!! We're bound for success!


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> Jacqui, there's names on there, but I'm not sure who's who. Its the Orange county one, not long beach. My bad. I'll find the names in a second.
> 
> 
> Okay, tell me if any sound familiar:
> Sharon Paquette
> Lynda Bagley
> Traci Fields
> Mark Szatkowski
> Joyce Keyak
> Cat MacGregor
> 
> Actually, I should PM Heather. Didn't even cross my mind.





I know Sharon from another site, but I don't recall her belonging in here.


----------



## T33's Torts

*sighs* 
Oh well. I'll wait


----------



## Team Gomberg

The email caught my attention first  I get instant email to my smart phone 

I'm VP for the Chino Valley Chapter. We meet in the city of Chino. Tell me what you are looking for and I'll let you know


----------



## T33's Torts

Lol! Darn! I thought the thread would be more flashy. I replied on the thread


----------



## Jacqui

I read the response on your thread first Tif, if that counts.


----------



## Team Gomberg

lol   

Send me an email and I'll send you the application. There is no fee for adopting through us. I've contacted our President to see if the 100lb male is still available and who else we might have. I also let them know you are looking for an adult regardless of gender. 

As soon as I know something, I'll let you know


----------



## T33's Torts

Okay, thanks!


----------



## Jacqui

Noel, you know the three Tortoiseteers (Phoenix, Ari, and Zona). I think it was a blessing in disguise maybe that those dogs attacked them. They are still pooping out really hard solid little stools that look like black rocks, but if you "play" with them long enough you can break them up, so it's not all rocks. The big one did about a handful of straight sand yesterday.


----------



## AZtortMom

I was just about to ask you about them [HEAVY BLACK HEART]ï¸I love their names by the way [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH AND SMILING EYES] poor babies. I read the post about how the littlest one is going to have his leg removed  but we had a feeling that was going to happen. So, is Phoenix the biggest one?


----------



## Jacqui

Yes, the names go by size. There is just nothing left living down below the bitten area.


----------



## AZtortMom

*sigh*  poor Zona. When is the planned day?


----------



## Jacqui

Still working out details, but most likely next week.


----------



## AZtortMom

Ok. Is there anything I can do?


----------



## T33's Torts

Try sending her a key lime pie. She likes those.


----------



## AZtortMom

Ooo! Key lime pie! That can be done [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## T33's Torts

I almost said with ice cream, but shipping won't be that great. 

But wait. Its cold... Heyyyyyy!


----------



## AZtortMom

Dry ice... *drumming fingers on chin*


----------



## T33's Torts

Perfect! Now all we need is Jacqui's address. Wait. Didn't you go visit her? You've got this down!


----------



## AZtortMom

I have the address to the Omaha airport where I met her [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## Jacqui

!!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

So we may have to stalk her to her house....... Any ideas?


----------



## AZtortMom

Oh hi Jacqui  *waving*


----------



## Jacqui

Hi! *waves back*


----------



## AZtortMom

Your ears must have been burning [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## Jacqui

I am use to it in here, except normally it's folks talking bad about me.


----------



## T33's Torts

Wait. Is citrus pie considered bad?


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> Wait. Is citrus pie considered bad?



For whom or what? I don't think lime or lemon can ever be bad, now orange pie...


----------



## AZtortMom

Score! *high fives Tiff*


----------



## T33's Torts

*high fives you back*


----------



## Kerryann

I would want the middle tort named Ari but if I'm being honest a sulcata will get too big for me. 
Jacqui you have too much heart. I don't know how you do it.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I know Sharon from another site, but I don't recall her belonging in here.



Sharon's a member here, but she's hardly ever on. Her username is something like turtlenutz.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know Sharon from another site, but I don't recall her belonging in here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sharon's a member here, but she's hardly ever on. Her username is something like turtlenutz.
Click to expand...


I know her ID on the yahoo site is something like that.


----------



## Kerryann

This logo makes me giggle and giggle. Hopefully you all enjoy it as much.



So last night we went out looking for a cookie shop named insomnia cookie. We were on our way and met a nice homeless fellow. He told us where insomnia cookie was, where all the donut shops were, and where the adult shops were in case the cookies didn't put us to sleep. Mike bought him a slice of pizza. That guy told us we were going to the gayberhood. We didn't care but Mike wad like oh that's why those roads have rainbows below the signs.
Today Mike went out did the constitutional museum, liberty bell, and ended up at a bar in that neighborhood watching curling and making friends. He came back after I got done working and we went out to dinner. At that place first he was so drunk he broke a light but fixed it because he's an electrical engineer. He made friends with a 20 year old who wants to show him around the city Wednesday. Then on the way back we found a brew pub and he made yet another new friend that he's supposed to meet up with tomorrow.
So we kinda want to move here. Is it crazy? We both love it here.
Oh and Mike found that homeless guy again and bought him more food. The city of brotherly love this is.


Here's the logo


----------



## AZtortMom

That's a cool logo


----------



## T33's Torts

If I added correctly, then my heated box should be around $75!! Fantastic! Thats less than my usual pet store trips!


----------



## AZtortMom

^^^ very nice [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH AND SMILING EYES]


----------



## sibi

Just sneaked my head in to see what's happening. Hi guys...been busy with tort care. It takes me all day now since my elbows are jacked up. My doc said today that it's a pinched nerve and set an appt with my orthopedic doc. They will only do surgery which was his last recommendation about 8 months ago. My question to them is this: if all the pains I've been experiencing is from a pinched nerve, then why are all my joints hurting? They up'd my pain med to Percocet 7.5/325. Believe me guys, I would not even take this stuff if I weren't hurting so bad. It hurts to brush my hair and brush my teeth in the morning. I can't hold anything more than 3 lbs without gnashing my teeth in pain.

Enough of that! Jacqui, tell me about the rescues you received. Which one is losing his foot? Where did you get them? How are the others doing?

Kerryann, where's the place that you mentioned you're having a great time and that you'd want to move there?

Where's Cowboy lately?


----------



## T33's Torts

I think I won Silver


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi Sibi


----------



## T33's Torts

Darn! You beat me to it!


Ken was sick, then lost power, then didn't get bacon on High Holy Bacon Sunday. He has been having a bad luck streak.


I think Kerryann is in Philly. Jacqui got the torts from AZTortMom (Noel, is it?) And the smallest is losing his foot.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yup that sounds about right


----------



## T33's Torts

And that what you missed on Glee. 

Sorry I'm a Gleek.


All this adoption talk with Heather has me all hyped! I can't sleep! I need to be rested if I plan to go to home depot to scope things tomorrow! No nap time.


----------



## T33's Torts

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE!!!

YAY!!! I beat Jacqui!!! On the down side, it's 4am, and I can sleep for another hour or so.


----------



## Jacqui

Sibi on top of what you have been told, I think Ken might havea job working at a mill and works overnights.


The three sulcatas were ones from Noel (AZTortMom). It started as two and turned into three that dogs had attacked. Noel and her guy brought them to me on a plane trip to NE. The bigger two only have shell damage, the smallest Zona will be losing her foot. They also have sand. gravel and rocks in their system. They also do these black stools which at first seem like solid masses, but with a lot of work you can get them to tear apart. I haven't taken a lot of pictures and it seems none of Phoenix. but here are the other two.

This is Zona











Ari


----------



## sibi

Good morning guys. Thanks for the update Tiff and AZtortMom.

Jacqui, you're a sweetheart to take in these poor guys. My heart goes out to all these guys. Looks like a dog got to them. There're fortunate to be alive. Keep me posted on their progress.

Cowboy has it rough right now, huh? He may want to consider taking the flu shot every year. It's true that it's not 100% foolproof, it *but, if one should get the flu, it will be milder than if you didn't get the flu shot. I've taken it for years because a flu can land me in the hosp. 

How's Jeff?


----------



## Jacqui

I was teasing Jeff yesterday, because he was getting a load of flowers to deliver to three stops. I told him here is my husband with a semi load of Valentine's flowers and yet his own wife won't be getting a single one. Then yesterday after sitting for five hours getting loaded and just going to the first stop 100 miles away, they decided to change his run and have somebody else take the flowers the rest of the trip (the 1,000 mile part).  So he finally got reloaded this am and is leaving LA area headed to Salt Lake City and then Denver with a dry load of some kind. He just has finished his first year of the chemo pills and seems to be doing fine. His next scan is early April.

When is your appt with the ortho doc?

These three sulcatas are certainly giving me a learning experience and I am just so lucky Noel decided to let me work with them.


----------



## T33's Torts

Flowers you say? Like the ones torts eat?  I used to go to a little shop and ask for the wilted organic roses. The lady just have them to me


----------



## Jacqui

I would assume a high percentage of roses considering the time of year. Normally, you get a wide vareity and some are rather neat. If your lucky you get to deliver to small flower shops. The places are all closed, but you are taking things into the coolers and it's neat to see all the stuff. Of course, it's also a pain because first off most flower shops are not eay to get a semi into and then they don't have docks, so every thing has to be hand moved to the back of the truck, then hand moved box by box down to the ground, loaded onto pallets, then unloaded inside the store off the pallets.


----------



## AZtortMom

Good morning everyone  Jacqui I'm just so relieved they are receiving the attention they need and Thank YOU! 
They are just sweet torts. The owner definetly meant well, but I think she was overwhelmed with everything in her personal life


----------



## Jacqui

I agree and am not really blaming the old owner. In the end they did the right thing and I know for me, it would have been hard to let them go.


----------



## Yvonne G

tffnytorts said:


> I think I won Silver



What did I miss? Are you competing in the Sunday Bacon eaters eat-off?


----------



## Barista5261

Yvonne G said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I won Silver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did I miss? Are you competing in the Sunday Bacon eaters eat-off?
Click to expand...



HOLD THE PHONE! There was a bacon related event that I missed?!?


----------



## Jacqui

Barista5261 said:


> HOLD THE PHONE!



* sits there holding Amy's phone for her*


----------



## Barista5261

I suddenly feel the urge to make bacon waffles.


----------



## AZtortMom

Bacon!? Bacon?! Did someone say bacon?


----------



## Yvonne G

***Yvonne, tuning in late, wonders why Jacqui sits there with Amy's phone in her lap, eating bacon waffles and staring out the window, dreaming of roses***


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Barista5261 said:


> Yvonne G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I won Silver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did I miss? Are you competing in the Sunday Bacon eaters eat-off?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> HOLD THE PHONE! There was a bacon related event that I missed?!?
Click to expand...


Uhh.. No! I think I found a way to save money


----------



## AZtortMom

Did you save money by switching to Gieco?


----------



## Jacqui

Maybe smoke signals?


----------



## T33's Torts

Nope


----------



## Yvonne G

*** Smacks Tiff on the back of the head with a rolled up newspaper.***

Spit it out girl. What?


----------



## AZtortMom

ROFLMBO [FACE WITH TEARS OF JOY]



BACON!


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Yvonne G said:


> *** Smacks Tiff on the back of the head with a rolled up newspaper.***
> 
> Spit it out girl. What?



Ooooooowww! 
I just added up the costs of my to be built heated box and it WAS cheap. 
Now I'm hearing that I'll need an Osbourne heating pad... So another $100. So its more like $200 vs $75. I'm not sure yet. I'm going to try with only my CHE and see if it hold heat.


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



sibi said:


> Just sneaked my head in to see what's happening. Hi guys...been busy with tort care. It takes me all day now since my elbows are jacked up. My doc said today that it's a pinched nerve and set an appt with my orthopedic doc. They will only do surgery which was his last recommendation about 8 months ago. My question to them is this: if all the pains I've been experiencing is from a pinched nerve, then why are all my joints hurting? They up'd my pain med to Percocet 7.5/325. Believe me guys, I would not even take this stuff if I weren't hurting so bad. It hurts to brush my hair and brush my teeth in the morning. I can't hold anything more than 3 lbs without gnashing my teeth in pain.
> 
> Enough of that! Jacqui, tell me about the rescues you received. Which one is losing his foot? Where did you get them? How are the others doing?
> 
> Kerryann, where's the place that you mentioned you're having a great time and that you'd want to move there?
> 
> Where's Cowboy lately?



Philadelphia
My training session went fabulous today and I may have sold some new business.


----------



## T33's Torts

Okay. I'm stressing out now. 
Building a night box isn't easy


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> BACON!



Nice roses!




tffnytorts said:


> Okay. I'm stressing out now.
> Building a night box isn't easy




Hmmm do I want to do a mean reply or a nice one.....


----------



## AZtortMom

Yeah, when we built our indoor night box, it was a ton of work. We are still tweaking ours. I call it a night box because they are only in it long enough to sleep and then they are outside, weather permitting.




Jacqui said:


> AZtortMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> BACON!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice roses!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay. I'm stressing out now.
> Building a night box isn't easy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm do I want to do a mean reply or a nice one.....
Click to expand...




Thanks


----------



## T33's Torts

I have no idea how I'm going to approach such a big project. If I can, I'm going to try and finish the building part this sunday and Monday.


----------



## AZtortMom

Do you have anyone helping you?


----------



## T33's Torts

My dad. But he can be a lump on a log


----------



## AZtortMom

I can lend you Randy  he was the who did most of the work on ours


----------



## T33's Torts

Lol! Thanks, I appreciate it. I've always been the handy (wo)man in the family. I think I'll be fine. I'm just super overwhelmed.


----------



## AZtortMom

I can't wait to see pics


----------



## Jacqui

Notice the wise woman never offers me Randy.


----------



## T33's Torts

This is the spot


----------



## Barista5261

One of my Sulcatas just peed on me while I was changing out his bath water. I am convinced he was saving it for the 10 seconds he knew he would be in my hand and "in range" lol. This is how the conversation went with my fiancÃ©e: 

Me: You need to have a conversation with your son. 

Him: Why?

Me: He just peed on me [POUTING FACE] 

Him: THAT'S MY BOY!! 


I swear, after he peed on me, he had such a look of satisfaction on his face. Followed by a [email protected]&*t eating grin.


----------



## T33's Torts

I've been peed on SO many times its not even funny. 

*me sitting with Fern (a Russian)*

"What a good boy. Do you want some of my salad? Here, have a piece of kale. My leg got cold. What the?! FERN! THATS ENOUGH ONE ON ONE TIME. GOOD BYE"


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Notice the wise woman never offers me Randy.



  


I view my kidlets as ticking pee bombs. But Randy still thinks he can still hold them and spend time with them . I just stand there with a towel and silently count.. Especially with Moe [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH AND TIGHTLY-CLOSED EYES]


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Chilly here. Hoping we don't have the inch of freezing rain predicted... 

I feel bad for our old boxer dog. I don't think she's doing well and she's been losing a lot of weight and still eating lots. Can see every rib and hip bone and she's eating 3.5 cups of grain free kibble a day. 

I scheduled a vet visit to check her out and they cancelled due to weather.


----------



## T33's Torts

I have to have my one on one time OUTSIDE now.


----------



## AZtortMom

RosieRedfoot said:


> Chilly here. Hoping we don't have the inch of freezing rain predicted...
> 
> I feel bad for our old boxer dog. I don't think she's doing well and she's been losing a lot of weight and still eating lots. Can see every rib and hip bone and she's eating 3.5 cups of grain free kibble a day.
> 
> I scheduled a vet visit to check her out and they cancelled due to weather.



Aww! I'm sorry poor old girl. I love boxers


----------



## sibi

Baby Runt pees on me almost every day when I'm hand feeding her. After the first couple of times, I used a training pad under her rear end. Like clockwork, she pees midway her feeding. She still manages to get some urine on my pants ugh! But, she's so cute. 

Today, I took her to have a check-up at the vets. She had her first x-rays done, and I was horrified to see that she has a pencil line of a backbone! I mean, the tail of her backbone disappears. I don't know how she walks. She has lots of gas, and may have an obstruction that's undefined. The vet is gonna get consult a specialist in Texas to see and give his opinion. I am sad for Baby Runt :-(

Can't see Cowboy's comment. There should be a new page, but it's stuck with my comment being the last on this page.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So Sibi,
Late December I had the flu and never addressed it. As it turns out, mid January it had developed into phenomia,(sp?). Then we had a fun winter blast that knocked our power out for 20+ hours. We've got a big old generator, so all the critters were good. 
While all this was going on, I was making the transition to working graveyard shift at a mill I've taken a job with. Not my first choice by any means, but good pay and fantastic Benifits. With so many still not working, Karen and I are happy to both have jobs. That and depression from The High Holy Day of Bacon Sunday being put off till Sunday night. 
Morning all!!!!


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Morning all!!!!


Pssssst.... Ken... hey, over there, I hate to burst your bubble, but your good morning is a bit laten


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Well I just got up after sleeping 8 hrs. And so, well you know.


----------



## T33's Torts

Okay then....

A slightly delayed Good Morning to Mr. Cowboy Ken in Oregon.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So this job I'm doing now is what I call a reminder for why I changed professions 20 yrs. ago. I'm working on the the mill floor doing production work. Normally, I analyze production flow for waste. That place I was at a few months back had no workers comp and they were cooking the books. I had to leave there before I was held liable. As it is, at some point I'll be testifying in a lawsuit brought against the company by an injured ex employee who was discharged when wanting coverage.


----------



## T33's Torts

Hmmmm.... Maybe you should just work from home as a tortoise breeder. Thats what I'd do. All I'd need is a few adult sulcatas!


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



sibi said:


> Baby Runt pees on me almost every day when I'm hand feeding her. After the first couple of times, I used a training pad under her rear end. Like clockwork, she pees midway her feeding. She still manages to get some urine on my pants ugh! But, she's so cute.
> 
> Today, I took her to have a check-up at the vets. She had her first x-rays done, and I was horrified to see that she has a pencil line of a backbone! I mean, the tail of her backbone disappears. I don't know how she walks. She has lots of gas, and may have an obstruction that's undefined. The vet is gonna get consult a specialist in Texas to see and give his opinion. I am sad for Baby Runt :-(
> 
> Can't see Cowboy's comment. There should be a new page, but it's stuck with my comment being the last on this page.



I'm sorry Sibi hopefully it's just a bad xray. Are you getting hit with the bad weather hitting Georgia? Be safe.
We are leaving tomorrow as snowmageddon is coming in. My coworkers who few out here already had their flight canceled.


----------



## T33's Torts

Poor thing. 
This Chat is malfunctioning. Its almost time for a Pretend Chat 3.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I think some of my posts have been eaten.

Here in SC we got some snow and right now it's 32 degrees and raining. I'm glad I don't have work tomorrow.


----------



## T33's Torts

Lucky. I have a ton of stuff tomorrow. I have to do a massive presentation. :-/


----------



## AZtortMom

RosieRedfoot said:


> I think some of my posts have been eaten.
> 
> Here in SC we got some snow and right now it's 32 degrees and raining. I'm glad I don't have work tomorrow.



I've got to go to Idaho tomorrow, I'm so not looking forward to the weather up there, so I totally feel your pain


----------



## T33's Torts

Idaho- home of the potato.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yes ma'am


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I went to school in Idaho for a year. 

Yeah, weather prediction is for an inch of ice tomorrow resulting in downed power lines and icy death roads. Guess I'll be cuddling a tortoise if the power fails since we have no generator. 

I am sufficiently stocked on water, food, and pet food. If only our fireplace was cleaned out for firewood burning...


----------



## Jacqui

*Good morning, no matter when you wake up!*


----------



## tortoisetime565

Good morning!!


----------



## Jacqui

RosieRedfoot said:


> Chilly here. Hoping we don't have the inch of freezing rain predicted...
> 
> I feel bad for our old boxer dog. I don't think she's doing well and she's been losing a lot of weight and still eating lots. Can see every rib and hip bone and she's eating 3.5 cups of grain free kibble a day.
> 
> I scheduled a vet visit to check her out and they cancelled due to weather.



I hope you get the rain, but not the freezing part.

I hate when old animals start to fade like that on us.  Hope when you do get into the Vet's that there is something to keep her going longer.




sibi said:


> Today, I took her to have a check-up at the vets. She had her first x-rays done, and I was horrified to see that she has a pencil line of a backbone! I mean, the tail of her backbone disappears. I don't know how she walks. She has lots of gas, and may have an obstruction that's undefined. The vet is gonna get consult a specialist in Texas to see and give his opinion. I am sad for Baby Runt :-(



I hope it is something that with continued good diet can cause the bone to increase in strength there. Poor baby, she is just having such a continual rough life.  *finger crossed* that the obstruction is just a chunk of something that is still moving along, even if slowly.




AZtortMom said:


> I've got to go to Idaho tomorrow, I'm so not looking forward to the weather up there, so I totally feel your pain



Wow Lady you get around! Can I be snoopy and ask whatcha doing up there?




tffnytorts said:


> Lucky. I have a ton of stuff tomorrow. I have to do a massive presentation. :-/



On?


----------



## T33's Torts

Morning y'all. All 4 feet of my hair is in a gigantic knot. May be time for a haor cut.


----------



## Jacqui

RosieRedfoot said:


> I went to school in Idaho for a year.
> 
> Yeah, weather prediction is for an inch of ice tomorrow resulting in downed power lines and icy death roads. Guess I'll be cuddling a tortoise if the power fails since we have no generator.
> 
> I am sufficiently stocked on water, food, and pet food. If only our fireplace was cleaned out for firewood burning...



Glad your ready. You can only get so much done in your new home at a time. Perhaps by the next storm you'll have the fireplace going.




tortoisetime565 said:


> Good morning!!



Morning backatcha! I am old and rather forgetful, so remind me what name you would like us to call ya. 




tffnytorts said:


> Morning y'all. All 4 feet of my hair is in a gigantic knot. May be time for a haor cut.



That's what I dislike most about long hair... it snarls. Especially on windy days.


----------



## T33's Torts

I swear some days my hair tries to strange me. 

The presentation is on a bunch of small topics like the effects of global warming. The idea is to take a bunch of unrelated ideas and get them under one relating ""umbrella"".


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

RosieRedfoot said:


> I went to school in Idaho for a year.
> 
> Yeah, weather prediction is for an inch of ice tomorrow resulting in downed power lines and icy death roads. Guess I'll be cuddling a tortoise if the power fails since we have no generator.
> 
> I am sufficiently stocked on water, food, and pet food. If only our fireplace was cleaned out for firewood burning...



How can you live in a weather area like that and not have a generator??? Mine is a 10,000 watt. Sears has, from what I can tell, a good 10,000 watt for about $1000.


So I'm home from work. Getting ready to have a Coors Banquet Beer and fall asleep watching the news.


----------



## Jacqui

Good night Ken, sleep well.


----------



## T33's Torts

Ken; the nocturnal human.. 
Goodnight.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Thanks you guys. I miss everyone, but understand, I only get a couple of hours in the evening to spend with Karen, so I'm not on a whole lot, I'm a sucker for a pretty girl, so I married her! I know you guys understand. 
On a weather note from the PNW, warm air moved in yesterday, like 50Â°+ and rain. Now with the snow melting off so fast, flooding is a concern. Well, at least for those in the flatlands. We've got our usual seasonal creeks flowing on our place. A little heavier than normal, but no worse than a heavy rain fall products.


----------



## Jacqui

Ken I worked overnights for many years, so I understand completely.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I think it's time for pretend chat 3... My last three posts freaked out and cleared out. 

Anyway, Ken it's not worth it to buy a generator when real winter weather happens every few years, maybe. It'll be 65 in 3 days anyway. 

It's icy death out there and while I'm glad I don't have to drive to work or the vet office, I noticed today that Ellie (the boxer) is peeing blood. But, it will have to wait since no sense me dying on the roads to get to an emergency vet. 

Weather should be warm again in the next 2-3 days with the ice melting off tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone  you can be nosy Jacqui, I have some doc appointments up there. I still haven't transferred my medical care back to Phoenix yet since I was based in Boise as flight attendant


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> tortoisetime565 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morning backatcha! I am old and rather forgetful, so remind me what name you would like us to call ya.
Click to expand...



I believe you're greeting Isaiah, Jacqui.


Hey Kim:

I've lived through many, many old age dogs, and I don't know what it is, but the majority of them seem to lose the ability to digest and process their food. They eat like crazy, but they just keep losing weight, until they're skin over bones. Old age is a terrible thing, not only in dogs. I'm sorry your old doggy and you'r family are having to go through this.


Somebody up there a million words ago mentioned they thought it was time to start a new chat. I agree. When I post something it takes forever to post in this thread. I'm curious what landmark you're waiting for, Jacqui?

And then, when you start #3 are you going to merge #1 and #2 together and close them? (I can just see the wheels and gears clanging and grunting with smoke coming off them, trying to get all those posts put together into one thread!!)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Thanks Jacqui,
For a while, we entertained the idea of me working in Purdue Bay. It's fantastic money, and most folks that live in the lower 48 work 3 weeks on 3 weeks off. They fly you down to Anchorage, and you fly home on your own from there. We realized for us, it wouldn't work out. This just proves to me it wouldn't have. It would have been too hard on each of us and our marriage. Jacqui, I'm sure you and your husband would prefer something different, and to tell you the truth, I've got mad respect for the two of you and others, like Sandy that maintain such relationships. Yes, it's true, I'm a wuss just like my big tortoises. Lol.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Yvonne she's getting to the skin and bones stage. I put a piece of carpet padding under her bed for extra insulation/padding and put the space heater blowing on her bed. She's curled up in front of the space heater on high and won't go outside in the snow/ice to potty. She starts shivering so hard when she feels even cooler outside air. I need to call the vet tomorrow to reschedule but it may be her time soon.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yeah...the last two dogs I had here, Grace and Gracie (got them as rescues and they came with the names) had to be euthanized the same summer, and both of them had been going down hill just like yours. I absolutely HATE playing god, however, there comes a time when you have to think of quality of life. Both of mine sort of lost their minds toward the end. It was like they had alzheimers. Plus they were deaf and blind, or almost blind. Its a horrible, horrible time, and I wish there was something I could do to ease you through it. Just know that we are here for you, and its totally ok if you need to vent. We'll just absorb it and send back our love.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Somebody up there a million words ago mentioned they thought it was time to start a new chat. I agree. When I post something it takes forever to post in this thread. I'm curious what landmark you're waiting for, Jacqui?



For me to start having troubles or this thread being any slower then the rest for me.   Honestly, I was waiting for the new forum to be up and running.




Yvonne G said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tortoisetime565 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morning backatcha! I am old and rather forgetful, so remind me what name you would like us to call ya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe you're greeting Isaiah, Jacqui.
Click to expand...


I wonder if he would go for Is, as there is no way I will ever remember how to spell Isaiah. 




Yvonne G said:


> Yeah...the last two dogs I had here, Grace and Gracie (got them as rescues and they came with the names) had to be euthanized the same summer, and both of them had been going down hill just like yours. I absolutely HATE playing god, however, there comes a time when you have to think of quality of life. Both of mine sort of lost their minds toward the end. It was like they had alzheimers. Plus they were deaf and blind, or almost blind. Its a horrible, horrible time, and I wish there was something I could do to ease you through it. Just know that we are here for you, and its totally ok if you need to vent. We'll just absorb it and send back our love.



Well said! I too hate playing god, but with older animals it's a bit easier to do. You know they have had their moments in the sun and know completely what it is to feel loved and cherished. The hard part is our own emotions and pain of saying goodbye to them. I just know I don't want to be kept alive when my own quality of life is gone, nor do I want my loved ones to remember me as I end up being, rather then the more real younger me. Three of my dogs are seniors and I know their time is coming faster then I want and just the thought rips my heart, but I hope when that time comes I can be brave enough for them to end their life with dignity.... and then come in here and be a big cry baby.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm going to merge the two topics-

Pretend Chat 2 is near its time. It may have to be euthanized soon.


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> I'm going to merge the two topics-
> 
> Pretend Chat 2 is near its time. It may have to be euthanized soon.



Nah this ole dog of a thead still has lots of life left to scratch out those fleas and get belly rubs.


----------



## Barista5261

Jacqui said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to merge the two topics-
> 
> Pretend Chat 2 is near its time. It may have to be euthanized soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah this ole dog of a thead still has lots of life left to scratch out those fleas and get belly rubs.
Click to expand...


....... And pee on the carpet [FACE WITH STUCK-OUT TONGUE AND WINKING EYE]


New solar glo mvb's came today! I think my sullies like them, they both came out of their humid hides to check out the new light and are both currently basking [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## T33's Torts

You're such a tease Amy! I'm going to tell my mommy on you. 


What my inner four year meant, was that I have been meaning to get a few on Amazon, but I have a lot on my plate with the big sulcata house.


----------



## Barista5261

tffnytorts said:


> You're such a tease Amy! I'm going to tell my mommy on you.
> 
> 
> What my inner four year meant, was that I have been meaning to get a few on Amazon, but I have a lot on my plate with the big sulcata house.



$33 a piece + free 2 day shipping with Amazon Prime [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## Jacqui

Barista5261 said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're such a tease Amy! I'm going to tell my mommy on you.
> 
> 
> What my inner four year meant, was that I have been meaning to get a few on Amazon, but I have a lot on my plate with the big sulcata house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $33 a piece + free 2 day shipping with Amazon Prime [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]
Click to expand...


What strength?


----------



## Barista5261

125 watts. I don't remember exactly how much the 150 watts one was, but not too much more than that.


----------



## T33's Torts

Hmm... I may need to invest. Sounds like I may not have to build a heated house yet!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning everyone!!!!


----------



## tortoisetime565

Jacqui said:


> RosieRedfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went to school in Idaho for a year.
> 
> Yeah, weather prediction is for an inch of ice tomorrow resulting in downed power lines and icy death roads. Guess I'll be cuddling a tortoise if the power fails since we have no generator.
> 
> I am sufficiently stocked on water, food, and pet food. If only our fireplace was cleaned out for firewood burning...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad your ready. You can only get so much done in your new home at a time. Perhaps by the next storm you'll have the fireplace going.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tortoisetime565 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Morning backatcha! I am old and rather forgetful, so remind me what name you would like us to call ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning y'all. All 4 feet of my hair is in a gigantic knot. May be time for a haor cut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what I dislike most about long hair... it snarls. Especially on windy days.
Click to expand...





I go by Isaiah.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning Ken *waves*


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui where's Jeff? I'm seeing a bunch of trucks stopped in Ohio just west of the PA border. I'm wondering if they are letting snowmageddon blow through? I hope he's safe. We are about an hour and a half from home. I'm headed home bacon pockets from all of the companies that want me to quote implementations. Don't worry I didn't go rob Kens fridge. Actually I don't make commission but at least I'll get to work on projects I like do I'm only holding bacon pockets for the man.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

BACON?!?!


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



tortoisetime565 said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieRedfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went to school in Idaho for a year.
> 
> Yeah, weather prediction is for an inch of ice tomorrow resulting in downed power lines and icy death roads. Guess I'll be cuddling a tortoise if the power fails since we have no generator.
> 
> I am sufficiently stocked on water, food, and pet food. If only our fireplace was cleaned out for firewood burning...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad your ready. You can only get so much done in your new home at a time. Perhaps by the next storm you'll have the fireplace going.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tortoisetime565 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Morning backatcha! I am old and rather forgetful, so remind me what name you would like us to call ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning y'all. All 4 feet of my hair is in a gigantic knot. May be time for a haor cut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what I dislike most about long hair... it snarls. Especially on windy days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I go by Isaiah.
Click to expand...





Hi Isaiah 




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Morning everyone!!!!



Are you in China? Wait no Europe?


----------



## T33's Torts

The forum isnt opening on my phone. It says failed to connect to forum. I have to have my daily dose of bedtime TFO, so I am currently at an actual, non- mobile computer.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yes!!! Karen made Bacon, cheese, hash brown casserole for dinner! I am so loved.


----------



## Kerryann

Guess who's back in Michigan  . The Hadoop madness tour is official over. Can't wait to smooch my critters.


----------



## sibi

Wow, didn't think bacon was that important! Cowboy, I saw this meet gadget on TV. Basically, you wrap a few pieces of bacon on this pan and cook it in the microwave or oven. It drains all the fat off, and you have a great mi I bowl mad of bacon. You can put scrambled eggs or Sunnyside up eggs in it. Must taste yummy! I think I might get it!


----------



## Kerryann

Mike and I have been telling everyone we are getting a bacon bowl maker for our fake bacon


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



sibi said:


> Wow, didn't think bacon was that important! Cowboy, I saw this meet gadget on TV. Basically, you wrap a few pieces of bacon on this pan and cook it in the microwave or oven. It drains all the fat off, and you have a great mi I bowl mad of bacon. You can put scrambled eggs or Sunnyside up eggs in it. Must taste yummy! I think I might get it!



But the fatty- ness of bacon is the best.




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yes!!! Karen made Bacon, cheese, hash brown casserole for dinner! I am so loved.



Maybe she's just fattening you up...


----------



## Kerryann

She's fattening him up as Easter dinner?

I'm I'm my own bed with my dogs.


----------



## T33's Torts

Good morning people!


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Morning...yes. Good? Time will tell.

[SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]. [HOT BEVERAGE]ï¸


----------



## Barista5261

Morning all! 





I has waffles and coffee for breakfast! Nom nom nom nom!


----------



## tortoisetime565

Kerryann said:


> tortoisetime565 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieRedfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went to school in Idaho for a year.
> 
> Yeah, weather prediction is for an inch of ice tomorrow resulting in downed power lines and icy death roads. Guess I'll be cuddling a tortoise if the power fails since we have no generator.
> 
> I am sufficiently stocked on water, food, and pet food. If only our fireplace was cleaned out for firewood burning...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad your ready. You can only get so much done in your new home at a time. Perhaps by the next storm you'll have the fireplace going.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tortoisetime565 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Morning backatcha! I am old and rather forgetful, so remind me what name you would like us to call ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning y'all. All 4 feet of my hair is in a gigantic knot. May be time for a haor cut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what I dislike most about long hair... it snarls. Especially on windy days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I go by Isaiah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Isaiah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning everyone!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you in China? Wait no Europe?
Click to expand...





Hello!!


Good morning you guys!


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Jacqui where's Jeff? I'm seeing a bunch of trucks stopped in Ohio just west of the PA border. I'm wondering if they are letting snowmageddon blow through? I hope he's safe. We are about an hour and a half from home. I'm headed home bacon pockets from all of the companies that want me to quote implementations. Don't worry I didn't go rob Kens fridge. Actually I don't make commission but at least I'll get to work on projects I like do I'm only holding bacon pockets for the man.



He was in CO last night.


----------



## T33's Torts

Mazuri Thursday any one?


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> Mazuri Thursday any one?



No thanks, I am having strawberry milk for breakfast.


----------



## Barista5261

tffnytorts said:


> Mazuri Thursday any one?



I think my sullies may take you up on that offer.


----------



## AZtortMom

Looks yummy! Morning all! [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH AND SMILING EYES] I'm going to head down to see what free offerings the hotel is offering for breakfast. I love free breakfast


----------



## Jacqui

I am trying to decide if I want to try getting a hold of my sister and inviting her out for lunch today. It is her birthday....


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mazuri Thursday any one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No thanks, I am having strawberry milk for breakfast.
Click to expand...



Strawberry Quik? I LOVE Strawberry Quik!!!!


----------



## Barista5261

Words of wisdom for the day.


----------



## T33's Torts

Ahhh, but what a good morning it is! 
Biggest (smoothest too) sulcata ate a ton of Mazuri, medium-sized one slept in, 




and (drum roll please) the tiny rescue ate too!!!!!!


She's a fighter. She gets up weakly but by the end of her soak she's running around the sink.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Strawberry Quik? I LOVE Strawberry Quik!!!!



 Your my kinda person, Yvonne! 

Tif, Glad the baby ate!


----------



## AZtortMom

Yay! Glad baby ate [CONFETTI BALL]


----------



## sibi

Good morning guys! Today is a good day He Orthopedic doc said I have tendonitis. He prescribed an anti-inflammatory drug, a brace, and exercise for the arm. After three weeks, if it still hurts, he may want to do surgery. In meantime, I'm gonna check into acupuncture.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi Sibi *waves*


----------



## RosieRedfoot

The driveway



My car encased in ice



Raccoon visitor



Fallen branches


----------



## Yvonne G

Wow! That's what South Carolina looks like?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Where I am in SC, yes. I called out of work today since I was supposed to work 3-10. Right now it's starting to melt but what most neglect to notice is this evening drops below freezing again so it would have been black ice by the time I got off work. 

Black ice, no street lights, no plowing of roads, and tire chains being illegal, plus horrible drivers. So not worth risking my safety over a few hours on the paycheck.


----------



## T33's Torts

Why are chains illegal?


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> In meantime, I'm gonna check into acupuncture.



What??!! You mean we don't already needle you enough?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Dunno, so the tow companies can make more money? 

It's because we rarely get lasting precipitation of the frozen variety (like twice a decade) and they figure people are dumb/lazy enough to leave the chains on and chew up the roads even when it's melted off.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

The reason most states make chains illegal is road damage but studed tire are legal I believe . But good luck and drive carefully.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

What gets me is all the Craigslist ads for help because they're out of food... I'm like, how do people not have stuff to survive for 2-3 days without a grocery trip? I made lasagna and we had that for dinner/lunch the next day. Then I made beef stroganoff because I had the stuff in a box I unpacked. Tonight might be spaghetti because I've only unpacked pasta/canned goods lol. But we'll survive just fine.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> In meantime, I'm gonna check into acupuncture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What??!! You mean we don't already needle you enough?
Click to expand...


I mean,... we could needle you MORE if you wish.


----------



## Jacqui

Not only do they chew up the roads, but they break and become flying dangerous objects.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Jacqui said:


> Not only do they chew up the roads, but they break and become flying dangerous objects.



Oh. Sounds dangerous.


----------



## Jacqui

RosieRedfoot said:


> What gets me is all the Craigslist ads for help because they're out of food... I'm like, how do people not have stuff to survive for 2-3 days without a grocery trip?



Some folks do not stock up or plan ahead. If they can go out and get the free food, can't they get to their grocery stores?


----------



## T33's Torts

If it ever got that bad, I know where my grandpa hid his snicker bars


----------



## RosieRedfoot

They want people to bring it to them. I saw one ad for someone wanting free cigs and food. 

All I'm saying is, the population would be much much smaller if this were still the Stone Age. Granted, I enjoy my heat and tv and modern medical advancements but so many people lack any kind of survival skills it boggles the mind.


----------



## Jacqui

So very true and very sad, too.


----------



## T33's Torts

Unfortunately, those are the kinds of people that take advantage of the kindness of others.

Other sad thing is that Shellvester is almost to big for his hut.


----------



## Jacqui

Tif, you sorta brushed on a mention about not having to build the night box, what happened?


----------



## T33's Torts

Well, I'll have to build it EVENTUALLY. Now I just have more time to think it out. Sounds like the big fella comes with a house.


I'm going to change my icon thing again. Here's the blown up picture.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

That's cute I like it !


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> That's cute I like it !



Thanks


----------



## Team Gomberg

Tiffany did you get him?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Whoa! 
Grandpa has made a foray into pretend chat? Welcome to where the cool kids hang out. We'll even let you eat your lunch at our table, though I would suggest not having your name on your sack lunch. We love Bacon in these parts. We do like to rib each other a bit. Feel free to join in.


Oh, and morning everyone. It's my Friday!!!


----------



## Kerryann

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



sibi said:


> Good morning guys! Today is a good day He Orthopedic doc said I have tendonitis. He prescribed an anti-inflammatory drug, a brace, and exercise for the arm. After three weeks, if it still hurts, he may want to do surgery. In meantime, I'm gonna check into acupuncture.



Oh no Sibi tendonitis is the worst


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Team Gomberg said:


> Tiffany did you get him?



Not yet. It probably wont be for a couple weeks. Thats a 3.75 inch baby.


----------



## sibi

Nope. I don't get needled enough. I want more! Tiff, I love your new logo! Nice close-up quote='tffnytorts' pid='814724' dateline='1392330303']


Jacqui said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> In meantime, I'm gonna check into acupuncture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What??!! You mean we don't already needle you enough?
Click to expand...


I mean,... we could needle you MORE if you wish.
[/quote]


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Pretend chat 2*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Whoa!
> Grandpa has made a foray into pretend chat? Welcome to where the cool kids hang out.



""Cool"" kids. 



Cowboy_Ken said:


> We'll even let you eat your lunch at our table, though I would suggest not having your name on your sack lunch.


 
Our table is actually a bench..... Behind the trash cans. 



Cowboy_Ken said:


> We do like to rib each other a bit. Feel free to join in.



Rib, as in share each others delicious barbequed ribs.



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Oh, and morning everyone. It's my Friday!!!



TGIF!


----------



## sibi

Hey, where's my post?

* spoke too soon. I think Pretend Chat has something against my posts.


----------



## Barista5261

sibi said:


> Hey, where's my post?
> 
> * spoke too soon. I think Pretend Chat has something against my posts.



I think it's time to take Pretend Chat outback with the shotgun..... 

And time for Pretend Chat 3 methinks.


----------



## T33's Torts

Yep. I think Jacqui is waiting for something.... If I remember correctly, she's waiting for a sulcata to fly.




sibi said:


> Nope. I don't get needled enough. I want more! Tiff, I love your new logo! Nice close-up quote='tffnytorts' pid='814724' dateline='1392330303']
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> In meantime, I'm gonna check into acupuncture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What??!! You mean we don't already needle you enough?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I mean,... we could needle you MORE if you wish.
Click to expand...

[/quote]

*pokes you with needle* 
Better? 
Thanks 
:blush:


----------



## Barista5261

Official Eastern Time Zone Good Morning everybody!!!! 

 

I do believe my tax rebate has been well spent so far. I am on a serious 80's kick so the movies that have been purchased so far: 

The Labrynth 
Beetle juice 
The Dark Crystal
The Last Unicorn
The Goonies
Gremlins 

[GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## T33's Torts

Nice. Its only 9 here, so I have a few nore hours of madness.


----------



## sibi

It doesn't matter what time it is anywhere in the world. I'd probably be up and wild with the best of them


----------



## T33's Torts

Sibi, just set your clocks back 3 hours. Then you'll be good to go!


----------



## sibi

Guys, you have something to experience here. Chat 1 went completely crazy when it reached over 800 pages, if my memory is working. There were ridiculous delays with posts, and pages didn't turn after the 15th post. It got so bad that Chat 2 had to be created.I think were getting there again. 

Tiff, the needle pokes feel great! Oow, ahh, it tickles.(pointing at butt) LOL



tffnytorts said:


> Yep. I think Jacqui is waiting for something.... If I remember correctly, she's waiting for a sulcata to fly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. I don't get needled enough. I want more! Tiff, I love your new logo! Nice close-up quote='tffnytorts' pid='814724' dateline='1392330303']
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> In meantime, I'm gonna check into acupuncture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What??!! You mean we don't already needle you enough?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I mean,... we could needle you MORE if you wish.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




*pokes you with needle* 
Better? 
Thanks 
:blush:
[/quote]


----------



## T33's Torts

Sibi, acupuncture is supposedly very good. You should try it.


----------



## sibi

Yeah, I heard. My mil had a dying nerve in her hip, and after 6 visits, her pain was gone and her nerve got healed. I'm hoping I could find someone who really knows what they're doing. Btw, I hope Cowboy isn't reading this. He REALLY doesn't like eastern medicine. quote='tffnytorts' pid='814892' dateline='1392358034']
Sibi, acupuncture is supposedly very good. You should try it.
[/quote]


----------



## T33's Torts

He should be working at some mill right about now. 
He is a nocturnal human now.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Hey all!! Happy VD!  teehee.. Wordplay...


----------



## AZtortMom

tortoisetime565 said:


> Hey all!! Happy VD!  teehee.. Wordplay...



Morning and Happy VD to you


----------



## Jacqui

*... and with this dear chatters, we call an end to this session of Chat 2. Thank you to all who joined in our sometimes crazy, but always loving time with each other.*


----------

